# Disboutiquers Part 8 Kids Disney Boutique / Customs Clothes psst..we sew



## teresajoy

When we get near page 250 here, I'll start a new thread again. 



*PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE 
Read this post for Valuable Information
Or, at least skim it  *​Welcome to the Disboutique thread!
We are a bunch of ladies (and men) that share a love of Disney, boutique clothes and sewing! Even if you don't sew, please join in, you might just find a new passion!
Be warned, this thread is addictive, and we don't stay on topic! 

 
 * "The bookmarks" * has TONS AND TONS of FREE patterns and sewing hints and tips. Most all of the hints and links posted here will go into the bookmarks as well tons of things I've found on the internet. I update if frequently, so check back often. There is a search function, which is great if you are looking for something specific.
http://www.mybookmarks.com/public/teresajoy

*Group Photobucket Account*
We have a Photobucket group with pictures of our creations. *Please do not repost this link and the password on other message boards.* A link to our thread would be preferable: 
http://photobucket.com/disboutique
*Password: Enchanted*
*For a detailed explanation, on adding pictures and tags click here:**
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/05/adding-pictures-to-group-photobucket.html*

Each person adds their own pictures to this account. Please only post your own pictures of your own children. Everyone is free to post pictures of boutique, custom outfits or anything you post in the thread.
_Please_ add tags to your picture so that they are easier to find. Right now, we are adding a description, such as Princess, Aurora, and what pattern it is ie: Portrait Peasant Top, Easy Fit Pants.... You can add up to 20 tags per picture, so go ahead and use a few if it is appropriate. 



*We have made up  a few "rules" along the way*  
*1.Be nice, if someone isn't nice, ignore them "Where there is no wood the fire goes out." 
If you feel that you MUST respond, do it in PM, do NOT bring it to the boards. *
2.You MUST share pictures of everything (and unfortunately, we do mean EVERYTHING!
3.NO APOLOGIZING for how your kids look. That includes wet hair, messy hair, dirty faces, wrinkled clothes etc....We have come to the conclusion that ALL of our children are beautiful, no matter what!
4.No apologizing for messy houses. We like a good game of eye spy around here!
5. No apologizing for being "off topic". We like to have fun here, and are often off topic. 
6. If you have a question, ask us, we'll do our best to help! Really, you can post questions here, we like that! 
7. If you ask a question and no one answers, don't be upset. Either, no one knows the answer, or your post got missed. Go ahead and ask again!
8. The banana gets lonely dancing by himself, so there is a three banana minimum. We don't want lonely bananas on the DIS! 
   
(and, just so you know, I do a mean dancing banana impersonation!) 
9. Lots of the posters on here sell, but we are NOT allowed to talk about it on the thread. Check out signatures for Ebay and Etsy usernames, or just PM someone if you see something you like.  




*Abbreviations used*:
YCMT- http://www.youcanmakethis.com Boutique style patterns you can buy (Look for CarlaC's patterns, they are great!)
CASE- Copy and Steal Everything
If it's posted here, feel free to copy it for your own PERSONAL use. Please don't resell other people's designs without first asking them if it's OK. 
CAB- Copy and Butcher everything
Voldermort- Code word for Ebay
(We started out calling Ebay "The site that must not be named", and then it was suggested that we call it Voldermort or   for short. 
Targemort- Code word for Target
Waldemort- Code word for Walmart
Frankenpattern- To take several different patterns and put them together into one outfit


*HOW TO POST PICTURES*

1. Upload the pic of your choice to photobucket
2. Resize the pic in photobucket click on the thumbnail of the picture, it will open up, then click (above the pic)> resize > 15" screen- it will make you verify that you would like to resize the pic (I like the 800X600 size pictures instead of the message board setting, it shows lots more detail)
3. After the pic has resized, go to your album, below the pic that you would like to post, there are 4 different codes (email & IM, direct link, html code & IMG code) Click in the box that has the has the IMG code. It will look something like this http: xxxxxxxxxxxxx 
When you click on that box, it will light up in yellow, and say "Copied"
4. In the thread on the Dis (in another open window), click on "post reply". When you are ready to post the pic, right click - a box will open, click on paste. This will paste the link that you copied from your photobucket account.
5. Post reply. The pic should show up!


[SIZE="7"][B][COLOR="Red"][U]MULTI QUOTE TUTORIAL[/U][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE]
At the bottom of each post, you will see a little blue box with a + sign it it. If you want to multi-quote that post, you click the + box and then move onto the next post you want to multi-quote and click the + box. After you've clicked all the posts you want to multi-quote, click on "reply" or "quote". All of the items you want to respond to should be in the reply box. Just put your reply to each post after the [/quote] for each post. 

[SIZE="7"][COLOR="DarkOrchid"][B][U]How to make thumbnail pictures in your reply[/U]:[/B][/COLOR][/SIZE]
When you click reply, the name of the picture will look something like this, but in [ _] brackets 
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG} 
To make it a thumbnail, put th_ before the name of the picture, such as this:
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/th_nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG} 
This generally only works for pictures that were uploaded to photobucket.

[COLOR="DarkOrange"][B]Links to our past threads:[/B][/COLOR]
To read chronologically, do NOT follow the link at the end of Part 1, for some reason, that will jump you to part 6  
(Thanks LisaZoe for tracking down all the parts for us!)
Part 1A- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1342831[/url] (01/30/07 - 06/24/07 & 01/07/08 - 01/23/08)
Part 1B - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732716[/url] (06/24/07 - 08/01/07)
Part 1C - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732718[/url] (08/01/07 - 09/06/07)
Part 1D - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732719[/url] (09/06/07 - 10/29/07)
Part 1E- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732720[/url] (10/29/07 - 01/07/08)
Part 1F- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1733993[/url] (01/23/08 - 01/24/08)
Part 2 - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1698584[/url] (01/24/08 - 02/18/08)
Part 3 - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1726267[/url] (02/18/08 -3/28/08)
Part 4- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1769919[/url]
Part 5- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1813054[/url]
Part 6-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1848917[/url]
Part 7-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1885666[/url]
And, if there is anything else anyone thinks should be added here, just PM me.


----------



## mrsmiller

made it !!!!

Linnette

First one to post!!!!!

BTW : Teresa I love the cinderella dress you made ....what fabric did you use ? Did you add a lining to the dress?
How will you make it sundress style?


----------



## teresajoy

Did everyone make it ok??? I hope you were all holding hands like I told you to!


----------



## luvinyou

I made it!  I haven't posted lately as we had family visiting from Europe and I was busy busy busy, but i've been lurking and the latest creations have been fantastic!


----------



## teresajoy

mrsmiller said:


> made it !!!!
> 
> Linnette
> 
> First one to post!!!!!
> 
> BTW : Teresa I love the cinderella dress you made ....what fabric did you use ? Did you add a lining to the dress?
> How will you make it sundress style?


YEAH Linnette, you are on top of things!!!

I tried to find a very lightweight satin for the Cinderella dress. I found this at Hobby Lobby, and I was pretty pleased with it. The whole dress weighs less than a pound, so I was pleased with that. It doesn't have any lining, which I found odd, but It worked out pretty good. Actually, it called for Organza lining, but it wasn't even sewn in the way lining would be, so there was really no use for it except to make the poor little girl terribly itchy! So, I skipped that.

I wasn't going to make it a sundress, but I think you could just make it shorter.


----------



## mrsmiller

Sorry for the missunderstanding about my question (sundress)

 what I really wanted to asked you was If you have to make a cinderella sundress , (trying to stay true to the blue outfit) how will you make it a sundress ,I want to make a cinderella sundress but I am not too confortable sewing sleeves (have not done it in a while) 

Linnette


----------



## schnerk

Subcribing to lurk...

No, I will be posting some stuff soon... I promise


----------



## NaeNae

I made it! 

Teresa I love how the Cinderella dress turned out.


----------



## disneymommieof2

I made it too! 
and even on the first page!  

Still not caught up from before though... Only 30 pages behind!


----------



## jham

Good thing the dog woke me up and I checked here while waiting to let her back in.  I might've gotten lost!  But I'm here now.


----------



## twob4him

You all are great travel buddies! I didn't let go of the rope the whole walk over here and that's why I made it to the  *first page. *I am awfully sleepy now though...I should stick an empty water bottle in my mouth and get some shut eye   
So good night sweet friends!


----------



## Natalie_89

im over toadmire all urs work


----------



## kimmylaj

yep i made it safe and sound. its hard working moving when i am so worried about tropical storm fay, since i am due to leave tomorrow i have been up checking every 3 hours. i know i cant do anything about the weather


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

I made it over too!  Teresa that Cindy dress is beautiful!  I like the extra bling you added to the neckline!


----------



## jessica52877

I hate it when you move in the middle of the night! I'm here now!


----------



## sohappy

I made it too!  I am early to take the kids to meet their teachers.  If all goes well, I can post my big give outfit today and also Cooper's shirt for back to school.  I need input on the shorts.


----------



## karebear1

I'm here, but on page 2................. I'm such a loser! I almost PM'd you  '*** you were online and I know you were ready to post, but I decided not to be a pest. RATS! I should've and we could've coordinated so I could at least be on page one!!! 

Next time.............. I'M BEING A PEST!!!


----------



## tadamom

subbing.


----------



## Stephres

jessica52877 said:


> I hate it when you move in the middle of the night! I'm here now!



Me too! I feel all lost and confused when I wake up!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Good Morning Gang!  I made it over Safe and Sound!!!  It's so tough to move on a Monday morning  

Well COMPLETELY OT...today is my first day of South Beach.  Wish me luck


----------



## mommyof2princesses

I made it!  I am on the 2nd page!  Yeah!  Kids start school today which means I start too.  I told them we won't start till after I am fully awake.  I have been really busy at work lately but I finally have a few days off so I hope to share some projects that are done or just about done!


----------



## longaberger_lara

I made it over!  Hope to get some more sewing done this last week before I start to school!  Have a great monday!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Happy "Back 2 School" day for all the kiddos!  I want to go back to school.  Yesterday I went to Mass at the Church where I received all my sacraments and Ash was baptized (we don't normally go there because there is a Catholic Church literally across the street from my house!).  Yesterday was my grandfather's memorial mass so the whole family went there.  Well the Church property also contains the K-8 school I went to (and Aisling will be going to hopefully  )  I was so nostalgic for school!  Not even college...elementary school!!!!  I even got a little teary thinking that I was so old that now I had a child ready to go there  Yay, I know...I need therapy


----------



## Twins+2more

Im here.  I made it all on my own, but made it non the less.  Got a lot to do today, but will be checking in throughout the day.  Could use your prayers, my Father In Law has been in the hospital for about a month.  They cut 2 toes off about a week ago.  6 am this morning they called that family up to the hospital.     So, thats where husband is now.  thanks guys.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Twins+2more said:


> Im here.  I made it all on my own, but made it non the less.  Got a lot to do today, but will be checking in throughout the day.  Could use your prayers, my Father In Law has been in the hospital for about a month.  They cut 2 toes off about a week ago.  6 am this morning they called that family up to the hospital.     So, thats where husband is now.  thanks guys.




Oh no!  Prayers Said.  Here is a little  for your family.


----------



## revrob

subbing


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Twins+2more said:


> Im here.  I made it all on my own, but made it non the less.  Got a lot to do today, but will be checking in throughout the day.  Could use your prayers, my Father In Law has been in the hospital for about a month.  They cut 2 toes off about a week ago.  6 am this morning they called that family up to the hospital.     So, thats where husband is now.  thanks guys.


I hope the outcome is ok.


----------



## carrie6466

Twins+2more said:


> Im here.  I made it all on my own, but made it non the less.  Got a lot to do today, but will be checking in throughout the day.  Could use your prayers, my Father In Law has been in the hospital for about a month.  They cut 2 toes off about a week ago.  6 am this morning they called that family up to the hospital.     So, thats where husband is now.  thanks guys.




 So sorry to hear this Michelle, you will be in my thoughts and prayers today


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi...phew...I made it...I'm here!!!

It was hard runnung to catch up....

We had another great family weekend.  I love that DH of mine.  He totally gets that things are rough with his dad!  He got me out (well okay the kids too).  

We had a Yard Sale on Saturday to clean out our back building.  I am in the process of starting an at home business and need the space empty.  I now just have to get cleaning and painting.  But I am excited because I'm going to use part of the space to set up for my sewing too!  Yep...that's a    ...

Sunday we went to the zoo...so you want to see pictures do you?  Oh okay...let them fininsh loading and I'll post in a few. 


Have a great Monday everyone!


----------



## minnie2

I made it!  thanks Kristine!





Twins+2more said:


> Im here.  I made it all on my own, but made it non the less.  Got a lot to do today, but will be checking in throughout the day.  Could use your prayers, my Father In Law has been in the hospital for about a month.  They cut 2 toes off about a week ago.  6 am this morning they called that family up to the hospital.     So, thats where husband is now.  thanks guys.


  Oh no i am so sorry! 






I am so frustrated!  I was making a purse las night using fusible fleece and my machine jammed so bad I can't get it to work with out making this horrid noise and dragging the material down to the bobbin area!  UGH!  So After 2 hours of working on it I decided to give up and take my machine into the dealer today.  Fro pete sake it is only a month old!        I really hope they can fix it and have it right back to me today.  Just in case i brought out my old machine which is on its last leg and figured I would try to make it work and got it going for now.  So I will use that.  I have stopped working on the purse with the fusible fleece since I realized every time my machine jams really bad it is because of fusible fleece!  What am I doing wrong???????????  I might have to just sew another material behind the fusible fleece then cut it close to the seem so it doesn't add bulk.  I might even email the author of the pattern and see if they have a suggestion.  I can tell you this I am not using my new good machine for fusible fleece any more!!!!  I have decided once it is fixed my old machine will be the one who does the purses!   
Any suggestions?!?!?!?!?!?


 Also if every one can please say a little prayer for one of my very good friends little boys.  He has been having some bladder issues then they found out he was legally blind then next thing you know it his eyes are getting worse.  He has been tested for so many thing and on so many meds to try to help him.  Well some one suggested testing him for diabetes and their ped was a butt and didn't want to.  So my girlfriend found a fried with  one of those home testing machines and his numbers where crazy high!  They tested his twin brother too since they pretty much eat the same thing.  So today they are going to another ped begging again now with some proof to test him more seriously!  I pray if this is it that they can get him leveled out and he can gain some of his site back he is only 5 and the sweetest kid.


----------



## HeatherSue

Tereeeeeeeesaaaaaaaaaa.....I was trying to follow Stephanie, but she wouldn't hold my hand.  Plus, she stuck her tongue out at me!!!



billwendy said:


> Hi HeatherSUe,
> 
> It would be cute if Sawyer was Woody, but Buzz would also be cute cause isnt that who Jesse fell for?????


I'm leaning towards not making a Woody costume.  But, he didn't want to put the Buzz costume on AT ALL!  I think it's because it's so confining.  So, I'll have to wait and see if he warms up to it!



sahm1000 said:


> My husband and I are paranoid about this too!  Don't know if I mentioned it before, but my Dad owns funeral homes (he's a funeral director) and my DH and I remember them burying a soldier's son (stationed in Germany at the time) who was about 20 months.  He had been playing with a balloon and it popped.  When the balloon popped it startled him and he opened his mouth and inhaled the popped balloon.  They were unable to save him unfortunately.


That is the same way my friend's nephew died.  



100AcrePrincess said:


> I NEED to know where you got that Mickey fabric.  Really - I do - it's great!


It's an ironing board cover!  I wish I had fabric like that!  I bought it at Disneyshopping.com for $7 on clearance a few weeks ago.



jham said:


>


Tessa was laughing so hard at the picture of Luke that she was snorting.  She also HAD to call her Grandma right away and tell her about it! 

I love the bedding you made for Lily's baby.  So cute!  I bet she loved it!

Her birthday outfit turned out adorable, especially for a last minute thing!

Look at that beautiful Jayden!! BTW,




















JAYDEN!!



kpgriffin said:


>


WOW!!  I am in love with that fabric!! It's fantastic!  Such a pretty dress!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Can someone please explain to me how they get gathers so even.   I think I'm useless at it.  I'm so scared to cut the Friends around the World fabric for Ash's Epcot oufit and make my first Simply Sweet top because I'm terrified of doing the gathers.  Anyone have any suggestions?  Maybe I'm not being patient enough????


I do everything pretty much the same as Steph said, but I zig zag over a heavy thread (dental floss works) instead of running two rows of stitching.  I'm going to try Steph's way, though.  I don't use my ruffler for gathering a skirt because I can't get it exactly the right length that way.



staticgirl50 said:


> I dont want to interrupt the chat but that POOH custom is adorable! Absolutely beautiful!


You are most certainly not interrupting!!  That's what we do on here, compliment one another, chat, post stuff!  



disneymomof1 said:


> Question for all you super smart sewing ladies, I am just a beginner sewer, I have a new Brother Project Runway Edition machine.  I followed the directions threading needle and bobbin.  The first time I did a practice run, the needle kept coming unthreaded.  So I rethreaded, now when practicing and I lift the presser foot to pull fabric away, there are like three threads coming out from the bobbin area, and the needle came unthreaded again.  Does anybody understand my runaround question?  Basically just asking if there seems to be anything I am doing wrong .  I have not had to much time to play around with it but daughter and I are anxious to get started, we are starting with a pillow as beginner project.  Thanks so much !!


Sometimes that will happen if the top thread is getting caught on something, or if it's not threaded right.  You might want to read the manual and make sure you've got everything in the right spot, too.  I've had the thread get caught on the little slit in the spool and this kept happening to me.  So, I put the little slit in the spool at the top so it doesn't get caught up.  I hope I'm making sense.



revrob said:


> I'm here.  For those that don't know - I was gone for 10 days doing administrative support work for Hurrican Dolly disaster relief.  It was very long days, and, at times, quite tedious.  By the time I got home, I was exhausted.  My DH insisted that we take vacation time when I returned so that we could spend time together as a family.  We spent a few days doing fun stuff.  I came home to a big backlog of sewing orders (which still aren't complete) and that went right into my completing decorations for a wedding that was to be this weekend.  I'm home now, but this is my children's last week of summer break.  I'll be spending most of the week getting last minute detail work done for school, and trying to get my children back on "school schedule".  I've not had time to do much more than lurk.


 Glad you're back!



ncmomof2 said:


>


The bigger appliques are definitely easier.  But, let me just say, your machine work looks fantastic!!!  I can't believe you did so well on your first pieced applique!!  Did you draw/trace Cinderella's face on the fabric before you hand embroidered?  I like to use a pencil to lightly draw it on so I can follow the lines.



teresajoy said:


> What you said about Heather and the nightgown has made me cry!!! How sweet!!! Heather is such a fantastic Mommy!


You made me cry!  That means so much coming from my sister! 



minnie2 said:


> I know!    When you come to Chicago to check out Doorway to Dreams there is a huge Ikea there with a kids play center!  My girlfriend and I meet there drop the kids off for a bit wonder in peace then pick them up and grab lunch and a few times they let us drop the kids off again  I know bad mommies!


WHAT??? I missed an IKEA opportunity last year???  Plus you can LEAVE the kids with someone? WHAT???  I will definitely have to come back!!!



mrsmiller said:


> what I really wanted to asked you was If you have to make a cinderella sundress , (trying to stay true to the blue outfit) how will you make it a sundress ,I want to make a cinderella sundress but I am not too confortable sewing sleeves (have not done it in a while)
> 
> Linnette


I would try the simply sweet sundress with ruffled straps to make it a sundress.  



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Well COMPLETELY OT...today is my first day of South Beach.  Wish me luck


Good luck!  I said I was going to start Weight Watchers again today, but so far I haven't....



Twins+2more said:


> Im here.  I made it all on my own, but made it non the less.  Got a lot to do today, but will be checking in throughout the day.  Could use your prayers, my Father In Law has been in the hospital for about a month.  They cut 2 toes off about a week ago.  6 am this morning they called that family up to the hospital. So, thats where husband is now.  thanks guys.


Oh no, I'll be praying for him.  Does he have diabetes?   to you and your family.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Twins+2more said:


> Im here.  I made it all on my own, but made it non the less.  Got a lot to do today, but will be checking in throughout the day.  Could use your prayers, my Father In Law has been in the hospital for about a month.  They cut 2 toes off about a week ago.  6 am this morning they called that family up to the hospital.     So, thats where husband is now.  thanks guys.



I hope everything tunrs out fine.  Prayers being said.  



minnie2 said:


> Also if every one can please say a little prayer for one of my very good friends little boys.  He has been having some bladder issues then they found out he was legally blind then next thing you know it his eyes are getting worse.  He has been tested for so many thing and on so many meds to try to help him.  Well some one suggested testing him for diabetes and their ped was a butt and didn't want to.  So my girlfriend found a fried with  one of those home testing machines and his numbers where crazy high!  They tested his twin brother too since they pretty much eat the same thing.  So today they are going to another ped begging again now with some proof to test him more seriously!  I pray if this is it that they can get him leveled out and he can gain some of his site back he is only 5 and the sweetest kid.



This is so sad.  I hope they find a good ped who will listen to them.  Prayers coming their way.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Twins+2more said:


> Im here.  I made it all on my own, but made it non the less.  Got a lot to do today, but will be checking in throughout the day.  Could use your prayers, my Father In Law has been in the hospital for about a month.  They cut 2 toes off about a week ago.  6 am this morning they called that family up to the hospital.     So, thats where husband is now.  thanks guys.



 I'll be praying for your whole family.



minnie2 said:


> Also if every one can please say a little prayer for one of my very good friends little boys.  He has been having some bladder issues then they found out he was legally blind then next thing you know it his eyes are getting worse.  He has been tested for so many thing and on so many meds to try to help him.  Well some one suggested testing him for diabetes and their ped was a butt and didn't want to.  So my girlfriend found a fried with  one of those home testing machines and his numbers where crazy high!  They tested his twin brother too since they pretty much eat the same thing.  So today they are going to another ped begging again now with some proof to test him more seriously!  I pray if this is it that they can get him leveled out and he can gain some of his site back he is only 5 and the sweetest kid.



 I'll be praying for your friend's fmily too.  My SIL has a friend with a 4 yr old diabetic ds.  It's so sad when such little kids are so sick.

Heather, now I have to go see if I can find that cover.


----------



## HeatherSue

Okay, I wanted to catch up on everything before I posted my big news.  No, I'm not pregnant.   But, I am about ready to burst with excitement!!

We had a family reunion at a park yesterday and I was chatting with my cousin.  She was a hot-shot in the sewing industry and even wrote a few books (her name was Tracy Helmer, she has since gotten a divorce and remarried and stopped sewing).  I am ashamed to say that I had never read her books and didn't even know what they were about.  Apparently, they were about machine embroidery!  Wow, I just did a search for her on amazon and there are 3 books on there written by her.  I'm so ashamed.  Anyway, we were chatting and I told her that Teresa sewed Tessa's shirt (the ice cream cone one) and that I did the applique.  She said "You're not ready for a $5,000 embroidery machine yet, are you?"  I laughed and said "I would love one and I was looking at them on the internet yesterday."  She said "Well, I've got the Husqvarna Designer 1 just sitting in my basement.  Do you want to use it?" Her husband chimed in with "I'll even carry it out to your car for you." 










This is the EXACT same machine I had been drooling over online, thinking that I would NEVER be able to afford it!!! 

It is the most fantastic looking machine ever!!! It does EVERYTHING!!!!! It has a HUGE embroidery hoop, you can customize your own designs, I have no idea what else it does!!!!!!  Here's a link to all the info on the sewing machine:

http://www.husqvarnaviking.com/us/402_452.htm

She's going to be gone this week (taking her son to college), but she said I could come over and pick it up next Tuesday.  She'll even show me how to use it.  As I understand it, I can borrow it as long as I want. I still need to discuss with her how much she will hate me if I break her machine and things like that.  

I am beside myself with excitement!!!!  I am positively GIDDY!!!!!!!


----------



## peachygreen

Okay so I've been lurking and you have inspired me to pull out the sewing machine again.  

I was going to post pictures of my latest project and my current project, but I fogot I don't have 10 posts yet.  So . . . Eventually I'll get there.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

well this is a bummer.  I was 10 pages behind, and my quotes won't go from the old thread to this one.  so here is what I remember 


Lisa Zoe...that ruffled castle set is my absolute favorite thing you have ever shown, and I actually remember when you showed it before!

Heather Sue....love the nightgown on your beauty.  I am currently watching some fabric on   that somenone here is selling to try that for my little one!

teresa Joy....That Cinderella dress turned out great!  I can't believe you couldn't convice your daughter to try it on with a petti.  Is she tired of taking petti pictures?


Elisa...15 outfits sounds fine!  How many days is your cruise?  My favorite is the Jesse and Woody take you did!!!  I love Alexia's skirt, and the feminine take on Woody!  Very creative.


Now off to read the 5 pages on here I've missed!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

minnie2 said:


> I made it!  thanks Kristine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Also if every one can please say a little prayer for one of my very good friends little boys.  He has been having some bladder issues then they found out he was legally blind then next thing you know it his eyes are getting worse.  He has been tested for so many thing and on so many meds to try to help him.  Well some one suggested testing him for diabetes and their ped was a butt and didn't want to.  So my girlfriend found a fried with  one of those home testing machines and his numbers where crazy high!  They tested his twin brother too since they pretty much eat the same thing.  So today they are going to another ped begging again now with some proof to test him more seriously!  I pray if this is it that they can get him leveled out and he can gain some of his site back he is only 5 and the sweetest kid.



You're welcome!

Prayers said and a  to pass onto the little guy!



HeatherSue said:


> Okay, I wanted to catch up on everything before I posted my big news.  No, I'm not pregnant.   But, I am about ready to burst with excitement!!
> 
> We had a family reunion at a park yesterday and I was chatting with my cousin.  She was a hot-shot in the sewing industry and even wrote a few books (her name was Tracy Helmer, she has since gotten a divorce and remarried and stopped sewing).  I am ashamed to say that I had never read her books and didn't even know what they were about.  Apparently, they were about machine embroidery!  Wow, I just did a search for her on amazon and there are 3 books on there written by her.  I'm so ashamed.  Anyway, we were chatting and I told her that Teresa sewed Tessa's shirt (the ice cream cone one) and that I did the applique.  She said "You're not ready for a $5,000 embroidery machine yet, are you?"  I laughed and said "I would love one and I was looking at them on the internet yesterday."  She said "Well, I've got the Husqvarna Designer 1 just sitting in my basement.  Do you want to use it?" Her husband chimed in with "I'll even carry it out to your car for you."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the EXACT same machine I had been drooling over online, thinking that I would NEVER be able to afford it!!!
> 
> It is the most fantastic looking machine ever!!! It does EVERYTHING!!!!! It has a HUGE embroidery hoop, you can customize your own designs, I have no idea what else it does!!!!!!  Here's a link to all the info on the sewing machine:
> 
> http://www.husqvarnaviking.com/us/402_452.htm
> 
> She's going to be gone this week (taking her son to college), but she said I could come over and pick it up next Tuesday.  She'll even show me how to use it.  As I understand it, I can borrow it as long as I want. I still need to discuss with her how much she will hate me if I break her machine and things like that.
> 
> I am beside myself with excitement!!!!  I am positively GIDDY!!!!!!!



WOW!!!  I had a family reunion yesterday too....I got offered NOTHING.  Wait, I take that back.  My DH's cousin (who is a graphic designer who also moonlights at JoAnn's and is an amazing seamstress...at 25!!!) came up with a great solution for Aisling's Princes Leia costume for MNSSHP.   BUT, I want a new machine!!!!  Officially JEALOUS!!!!

Good luck on the Weight Watchers.  It's only 9:45am (and maybe earlier in Michigan...I never know what time zone people are in)  You can do it!!!! 



peachygreen said:


> Okay so I've been lurking and you have inspired me to pull out the sewing machine again.
> 
> I was going to post pictures of my latest project and my current project, but I fogot I don't have 10 posts yet.  So . . . Eventually I'll get there.



.  Can't wait to see pics!!!!


OKAY HERE IS MY STUPID QUESTION OF THE DAY!  Dental floss...are you talking about actual dental floss???  Or do they have some kind of "sewer's" dental floss at Joann's.  I warned you that it was a stupid question but I didn't want to be winding regular old dental floss onto my machine and finding out that it was ALL wrong


----------



## snubie

Made it over.  Phew!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Good Morning Gang!  I made it over Safe and Sound!!!  It's so tough to move on a Monday morning
> 
> Well COMPLETELY OT...today is my first day of South Beach.  Wish me luck


Good Luck, those first few days are the hardest but it really does get easier.



HeatherSue said:


> Okay, I wanted to catch up on everything before I posted my big news.  No, I'm not pregnant.   But, I am about ready to burst with excitement!!
> 
> We had a family reunion at a park yesterday and I was chatting with my cousin.  She was a hot-shot in the sewing industry and even wrote a few books (her name was Tracy Helmer, she has since gotten a divorce and remarried and stopped sewing).  I am ashamed to say that I had never read her books and didn't even know what they were about.  Apparently, they were about machine embroidery!  Wow, I just did a search for her on amazon and there are 3 books on there written by her.  I'm so ashamed.  Anyway, we were chatting and I told her that Teresa sewed Tessa's shirt (the ice cream cone one) and that I did the applique.  She said "You're not ready for a $5,000 embroidery machine yet, are you?"  I laughed and said "I would love one and I was looking at them on the internet yesterday."  She said "Well, I've got the Husqvarna Designer 1 just sitting in my basement.  Do you want to use it?" Her husband chimed in with "I'll even carry it out to your car for you."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the EXACT same machine I had been drooling over online, thinking that I would NEVER be able to afford it!!!
> 
> It is the most fantastic looking machine ever!!! It does EVERYTHING!!!!! It has a HUGE embroidery hoop, you can customize your own designs, I have no idea what else it does!!!!!!  Here's a link to all the info on the sewing machine:
> 
> http://www.husqvarnaviking.com/us/402_452.htm
> 
> She's going to be gone this week (taking her son to college), but she said I could come over and pick it up next Tuesday.  She'll even show me how to use it.  As I understand it, I can borrow it as long as I want. I still need to discuss with her how much she will hate me if I break her machine and things like that.
> 
> I am beside myself with excitement!!!!  I am positively GIDDY!!!!!!!



CONGRATS on the great "deal"!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

HeatherSue said:


> Tereeeeeeeesaaaaaaaaaa.....I was trying to follow Stephanie, but she wouldn't hold my hand.  Plus, she stuck her tongue out at me!!!



This made me giggle!!!!



HeatherSue said:


> This is the EXACT same machine I had been drooling over online, thinking that I would NEVER be able to afford it!!!




What great news!  I am jealous!


----------



## snubie

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> OKAY HERE IS MY STUPID QUESTION OF THE DAY!  Dental floss...are you talking about actual dental floss???  Or do they have some kind of "sewer's" dental floss at Joann's.  I warned you that it was a stupid question but I didn't want to be winding regular old dental floss onto my machine and finding out that it was ALL wrong



There are NO stupid questions.
I used actual dental floss because that is what I had in the house and it was handy.


----------



## TravelinGal

I couldn't find a moving buddy, but I made it here safely.   

Off to catch up on posts...


----------



## mytwotinks

subbing to the new thread.

Stephres ~ I don't use my ruffler either.  I don't really like the way mine ends up looking more like little pleats than hand gathered ruffles.  I am sure that there is an expert creative mind out there that coule adjust it and make the ruffles look perfect, but that's not me!

I have actually just started marking off sections on the ruffle and the garment, so I know how much of the ruffle each section should get, and then just scrunching it up as I sew.  This has given me the bestest, fastest results!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

First question and I already know the answer...

If you were told on Friday that you were going to the zoo on Sunday with your kids what would you do?  Would you really go ahead with your yard sale and decide they needed outfits made by you?  why yes you would!!!!  So I did!

I worked all day Friday setting up for the YS then sold all day Satuday.  Then sewed until 1am!!!  

Really it should have not taken so long...but I really didn't have any fabric to make the boys any shorts and no time to go shopping.  I had a few fat quarters from several years back that looked like different animal furs...so I decided to make patch work shorts for the boys.  

While dropping off the leftover yardsale items at Goodwill...I found these great yellow shirts that would match Katie's yellow in the outfit I had made back in the spring.

So...here are too many pics!

It was raining when we got up yesterday and when we first got to the park.





but we were covered thanks to Disney!






Patrick was our guide for the day.





There are some wonderful sculptures all over our zoo...





Katie over one of the fans in the aviary.






My babies!









One with the elephant in the back...no that is me in the green shirt...the elephant in the brown one in the back.. 





See here it is!





What a great day!!!!


----------



## TSNCS

minnie2 said:


> Also if every one can please say a little prayer for one of my very good friends little boys.  He has been having some bladder issues then they found out he was legally blind then next thing you know it his eyes are getting worse.  He has been tested for so many thing and on so many meds to try to help him.  Well some one suggested testing him for diabetes and their ped was a butt and didn't want to.  So my girlfriend found a fried with  one of those home testing machines and his numbers where crazy high!  They tested his twin brother too since they pretty much eat the same thing.  So today they are going to another ped begging again now with some proof to test him more seriously!  I pray if this is it that they can get him leveled out and he can gain some of his site back he is only 5 and the sweetest kid.



Will be praying for the little guy.  Sometimes it just takes persistance with the doctor.  Tell your friend to be firm with the ped.   You will be in my prayers.


----------



## mytwotinks

HeatherSue said:


> Okay, I wanted to catch up on everything before I posted my big news.  No, I'm not pregnant.   But, I am about ready to burst with excitement!!
> 
> We had a family reunion at a park yesterday and I was chatting with my cousin.  She was a hot-shot in the sewing industry and even wrote a few books (her name was Tracy Helmer, she has since gotten a divorce and remarried and stopped sewing).  I am ashamed to say that I had never read her books and didn't even know what they were about.  Apparently, they were about machine embroidery!  Wow, I just did a search for her on amazon and there are 3 books on there written by her.  I'm so ashamed.  Anyway, we were chatting and I told her that Teresa sewed Tessa's shirt (the ice cream cone one) and that I did the applique.  She said "You're not ready for a $5,000 embroidery machine yet, are you?"  I laughed and said "I would love one and I was looking at them on the internet yesterday."  She said "Well, I've got the Husqvarna Designer 1 just sitting in my basement.  Do you want to use it?" Her husband chimed in with "I'll even carry it out to your car for you."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the EXACT same machine I had been drooling over online, thinking that I would NEVER be able to afford it!!!
> 
> It is the most fantastic looking machine ever!!! It does EVERYTHING!!!!! It has a HUGE embroidery hoop, you can customize your own designs, I have no idea what else it does!!!!!!  Here's a link to all the info on the sewing machine:
> 
> http://www.husqvarnaviking.com/us/402_452.htm
> 
> She's going to be gone this week (taking her son to college), but she said I could come over and pick it up next Tuesday.  She'll even show me how to use it.  As I understand it, I can borrow it as long as I want. I still need to discuss with her how much she will hate me if I break her machine and things like that.
> 
> I am beside myself with excitement!!!!  I am positively GIDDY!!!!!!!




Congrats on the new machine!  Just a pointer...... get that puppy out and start working on it while you are all fresh with excitement!  I don't like to rat myself out usually, but I have a machine that I had to have 2 years ago and bought off of ebay, because I'd just die if I didn't get it, and I have never ever touched it!  I was waiting till the just right perfect moment that I would have hours and hours of creative uninterupted time to sew and my house was perfectly clean and my husband was 100% happy with me and my kids were giggling in the background.......  Well, that never happened and there it sits, unused and feeling unloved. 

Don't tell my husband though.  I am sure that he has no idea that I never used it and that is the type of thing I would be so mad at him about!   By the way, I could buy that thing today for about half of what I paid for it 2 years ago.

Have fun with your machine!


----------



## Disney 4 Me

Subbing to the new thread. I hope to keep up with this one better than I did with part 7. 

Aleah's 5th birthday is today. Nothing exciting, though. I'm working and then she and Heidi have gymnastics. We'll do a cake later tonight. She's having a party on Saturday for all of the relatives.


----------



## TravelinGal

Twins+2more - I'll keep your FIL in my prayers

minnie2 - prayers also going out for the little guy.  That has to be really scary for him - and everyone else involved.  I hope they find an answer really FAST!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY Aleah!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

HeatherSue said:


> Okay, I wanted to catch up on everything before I posted my big news.  No, I'm not pregnant.   But, I am about ready to burst with excitement!!
> 
> We had a family reunion at a park yesterday and I was chatting with my cousin.  She was a hot-shot in the sewing industry and even wrote a few books (her name was Tracy Helmer, she has since gotten a divorce and remarried and stopped sewing).  I am ashamed to say that I had never read her books and didn't even know what they were about.  Apparently, they were about machine embroidery!  Wow, I just did a search for her on amazon and there are 3 books on there written by her.  I'm so ashamed.  Anyway, we were chatting and I told her that Teresa sewed Tessa's shirt (the ice cream cone one) and that I did the applique.  She said "You're not ready for a $5,000 embroidery machine yet, are you?"  I laughed and said "I would love one and I was looking at them on the internet yesterday."  She said "Well, I've got the Husqvarna Designer 1 just sitting in my basement.  Do you want to use it?" Her husband chimed in with "I'll even carry it out to your car for you."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the EXACT same machine I had been drooling over online, thinking that I would NEVER be able to afford it!!!
> 
> It is the most fantastic looking machine ever!!! It does EVERYTHING!!!!! It has a HUGE embroidery hoop, you can customize your own designs, I have no idea what else it does!!!!!!  Here's a link to all the info on the sewing machine:
> 
> http://www.husqvarnaviking.com/us/402_452.htm
> 
> She's going to be gone this week (taking her son to college), but she said I could come over and pick it up next Tuesday.  She'll even show me how to use it.  As I understand it, I can borrow it as long as I want. I still need to discuss with her how much she will hate me if I break her machine and things like that.
> 
> I am beside myself with excitement!!!!  I am positively GIDDY!!!!!!!




How cool is your family!   My family is not so cool... 

Good luck with it!


----------



## karebear1

Twins+2more  and minnie2- Prayers being sent your way. 

Speaking of..... it just came to my mind.... I wonder if God has a little laugh when we say "Please bless Minnie2 and Twins+2more". Seems kinda funny doesn't it???  




HeatherSue said:


> Okay, I wanted to catch up on everything before I posted my big news.  No, I'm not pregnant.   But, I am about ready to burst with excitement!!
> 
> We had a family reunion at a park yesterday and I was chatting with my cousin.  She was a hot-shot in the sewing industry and even wrote a few books (her name was Tracy Helmer, she has since gotten a divorce and remarried and stopped sewing).  I am ashamed to say that I had never read her books and didn't even know what they were about.  Apparently, they were about machine embroidery!  Wow, I just did a search for her on amazon and there are 3 books on there written by her.  I'm so ashamed.  Anyway, we were chatting and I told her that Teresa sewed Tessa's shirt (the ice cream cone one) and that I did the applique.  She said "You're not ready for a $5,000 embroidery machine yet, are you?"  I laughed and said "I would love one and I was looking at them on the internet yesterday."  She said "Well, I've got the Husqvarna Designer 1 just sitting in my basement.  Do you want to use it?" Her husband chimed in with "I'll even carry it out to your car for you."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the EXACT same machine I had been drooling over online, thinking that I would NEVER be able to afford it!!!
> 
> It is the most fantastic looking machine ever!!! It does EVERYTHING!!!!! It has a HUGE embroidery hoop, you can customize your own designs, I have no idea what else it does!!!!!!  Here's a link to all the info on the sewing machine:
> 
> http://www.husqvarnaviking.com/us/402_452.htm
> 
> She's going to be gone this week (taking her son to college), but she said I could come over and pick it up next Tuesday.  She'll even show me how to use it.  As I understand it, I can borrow it as long as I want. I still need to discuss with her how much she will hate me if I break her machine and things like that.
> 
> I am beside myself with excitement!!!!  I am positively GIDDY!!!!!!!



Lucky Duck!!! I was lookin' at one of those a few months ago.  Now you're gonna have to go and show us all your new creations!


----------



## snubie

mytwotinks said:


> subbing to the new thread.
> 
> Stephres ~ I don't use my ruffler either.  I don't really like the way mine ends up looking more like little pleats than hand gathered ruffles.  I am sure that there is an expert creative mind out there that coule adjust it and make the ruffles look perfect, but that's not me!
> 
> I have actually just started marking off sections on the ruffle and the garment, so I know how much of the ruffle each section should get, and then just scrunching it up as I sew.  This has given me the bestest, fastest results!



This is how I have been gathering lately too.  Quick and fairly easy.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Twins+2more said:


> Im here.  I made it all on my own, but made it non the less.  Got a lot to do today, but will be checking in throughout the day.  Could use your prayers, my Father In Law has been in the hospital for about a month.  They cut 2 toes off about a week ago.  6 am this morning they called that family up to the hospital.     So, thats where husband is now.  thanks guys.





minnie2 said:


> Also if every one can please say a little prayer for one of my very good friends little boys.  He has been having some bladder issues then they found out he was legally blind then next thing you know it his eyes are getting worse.  He has been tested for so many thing and on so many meds to try to help him.  Well some one suggested testing him for diabetes and their ped was a butt and didn't want to.  So my girlfriend found a fried with  one of those home testing machines and his numbers where crazy high!  They tested his twin brother too since they pretty much eat the same thing.  So today they are going to another ped begging again now with some proof to test him more seriously!  I pray if this is it that they can get him leveled out and he can gain some of his site back he is only 5 and the sweetest kid.



Prayers for you both!


----------



## mytwotinks

karebear1 said:


> Twins+2more  and minnie2- Prayers being sent your way.
> 
> Speaking of..... it just came to my mind.... I wonder if God has a little laugh when we say "Please bless Minnie2 and Twins+2more". Seems kinda funny doesn't it???



It is funny!  I like to think he has a sense of humor.  I mean, I am actually kind of counting on it!


----------



## clairemolly

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> OKAY HERE IS MY STUPID QUESTION OF THE DAY!  Dental floss...are you talking about actual dental floss???  Or do they have some kind of "sewer's" dental floss at Joann's.  I warned you that it was a stupid question but I didn't want to be winding regular old dental floss onto my machine and finding out that it was ALL wrong



You do use regular old dental floss, but do not put it in the machine.  You use regular thread to zig-zag over top of the floss with the largest setting your machine will do.  Make sure to pin the floss good or it will pull out from under the stitches.  It is realatively easy...I can do it and have only sewn a few things!  Good Luck!


----------



## sohappy

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> OKAY HERE IS MY STUPID QUESTION OF THE DAY!  Dental floss...are you talking about actual dental floss???  Or do they have some kind of "sewer's" dental floss at Joann's.  I warned you that it was a stupid question but I didn't want to be winding regular old dental floss onto my machine and finding out that it was ALL wrong



The way that I understand it is that the dental floss (the regular stuff that you get by the toothbrushes) doesn't go in the machine.  You zigzag over the dental floss- so you just hold it on your fabric and then machine zigzag over it.  Once you are finished, just pull on the dental floss to gather.  sounds like a great idea.


----------



## mrsmiller

Twins+2more said:


> Im here.  I made it all on my own, but made it non the less.  Got a lot to do today, but will be checking in throughout the day.  Could use your prayers, my Father In Law has been in the hospital for about a month.  They cut 2 toes off about a week ago.  6 am this morning they called that family up to the hospital.     So, thats where husband is now.  thanks guys.



Michelle: 

I will be praying for your FIL  


Sorry is late but please give Chianna a big hug from me  and tell her that I said Happy Birthday to her 

Linnette


----------



## clairemolly

Okay ladies, I made it.  I haven't posted in a while...I have been so busy both at home and at work.  We have also been out of town over the weekends a lot.  I was sick last weekend but still managed to sew something.  I made a dress for Claire for Coral Reef.  Molly's is over half done.  When I get home tonight I will have Claire try hers on again so I can get some pics to post.

I hope to have a bunch of pics this weekend.  I am making both the girls an outfit for a photo shoot this weekend.  My friend is jumping into the realm of studio photography and she is taking pics of the 4 of us this weekend.  She did some maternity shots for me last summer and some shots of Molly when she was about a month old.

I have been skimming through all the pages of beautiful creations.  You guys are awesome!  I am quickly running out of time before our trip and with MK closing early on 10/4, my schedule is all wonky.  I had reservations for CP for that night.  Luckliy I was able to change them, but can't get anything for 10/4, so our first night there we have no ADRs.  Sorry for whining...I'm just so bummed.


----------



## ncmomof2

HeatherSue said:


> The bigger appliques are definitely easier.  But, let me just say, your machine work looks fantastic!!!  I can't believe you did so well on your first pieced applique!!  Did you draw/trace Cinderella's face on the fabric before you hand embroidered?  I like to use a pencil to lightly draw it on so I can follow the lines.



Thanks for the advise!  I am trying a bigger one today.  The other was very small.  When I did my hand work (which I reallt don't know how to embroider) it was so small that I had trouble catching the side of the fabric.  I love the pencil idea so I will try that.  I am going to do as much as possible by machine and then gve the hand work a try.



HeatherSue said:


> Okay, I wanted to catch up on everything before I posted my big news.  No, I'm not pregnant.   But, I am about ready to burst with excitement!!
> 
> We had a family reunion at a park yesterday and I was chatting with my cousin.  She was a hot-shot in the sewing industry and even wrote a few books (her name was Tracy Helmer, she has since gotten a divorce and remarried and stopped sewing).  I am ashamed to say that I had never read her books and didn't even know what they were about.  Apparently, they were about machine embroidery!  Wow, I just did a search for her on amazon and there are 3 books on there written by her.  I'm so ashamed.  Anyway, we were chatting and I told her that Teresa sewed Tessa's shirt (the ice cream cone one) and that I did the applique.  She said "You're not ready for a $5,000 embroidery machine yet, are you?"  I laughed and said "I would love one and I was looking at them on the internet yesterday."  She said "Well, I've got the Husqvarna Designer 1 just sitting in my basement.  Do you want to use it?" Her husband chimed in with "I'll even carry it out to your car for you."



What an awsome weekend!  I can't wait to see what you make with your new toy!


----------



## glorib

Whew! I made it over!  I've been trying to catch up from the last few days!  There have been a lot of birthdays!  Happy Birthday to everyone who's had a birthday recently!!  Way too much to multi-quote, so I'll mention a few things that I can remember!  Teresa, that Cinderella dress is just gorgeous!  Steph, I love Megan's school outfit!  And I forget who it was, but the Pooh applique outfits were too cute!  I know there's tons more - forgive me!  I had to send my Caleb to kindergarten today, so I'm a little ferklempt.

Pics, of course!











Ella giving her buddy some kisses goodbye.











It's only a half day today, so I think we may go see a movie and out to eat tonight, Caleb's pick, of course!  So, I'm sure we'll be seeing Fly Me to the Moon and eating at either Red Robin or Chili's!  LOL!  I miss him already . . .


----------



## ncmomof2

clairemolly said:


> I have been skimming through all the pages of beautiful creations.  You guys are awesome!  I am quickly running out of time before our trip and with MK closing early on 10/4, my schedule is all wonky.  I had reservations for CP for that night.  Luckliy I was able to change them, but can't get anything for 10/4, so our first night there we have no ADRs.  Sorry for whining...I'm just so bummed.




Did you get a call from DW?  Make sure you call them back and don't just call dining.  I tried the dining number first and there was not much available.   I returned the call that was left and the CM was able to get me an ADR that was not available through the regular dining number.

Actually PM me.  I think I have an extra CP lunch ADR on that day.  I can check and maybe was can switch it to you.


----------



## TSNCS

I thought I would post some more pics from my April trip.  Here are the girls at Epcot in the HSM outfits I made them.





I love these, but Caity (the oldest) is already growing out of the top I made.     Her, um, girls are developing, which makes me sad.  She is growing up and I want her to stay little.  I guess you can't stop time from passing, no matter how much you want to.

And one more,  here are the pics of them at Ohana's in the shirts I made them.


----------



## t-beri

HEY!!!  You guys moved without me  What gives?  Too bad, cause I found ya'll anyway!
So here I am.
I got Mac off to his first day at a new school in a new full time gifted program. We finally went shopping to pick up some non uniform clothes since the policy was rescinded and he was being such a boy!!!!  He wouldn't pick out anything.  And this morning when he came out of his room what do I see???? HE'S WEARING A UNIFORM!!!! Jeeash, all that fuss over shopping and he wears the stinkin' uniform.  

Liliana wore big girl undies to school today (Tink ones) and when we were getting dressed she said "NO MORE DIAPERS FOR ME!!!"  

Last night B put together her toddler bed and we set it up w/ a pillow w/ a princess pillow case I had bought to make a dress and her fleece princess blanket for now and an Aurora night light.  She slept in it but it took a while to get her to sleep. When we left her alone in there she was talking to her stuffed animals and we were listening at the door.  It broke my heart. She was saying "My dada's out there and he's sitting by the fish tank.  I love the fish.  And I love my mama and dada. I don't know why their not here, cause I love them."
It was enough to make me want to go in and get her.  BUT I didn't. Eventually she bumped her head on her head board and came out to get it kissed. I went in and lay down with her for a while but she kept talking. so I left. Eventually her dad lay down with her and she went to sleep. But she told him I was mad at her He told her I wasn't but she was bigger now and has to sleep in her own bed.  She did come into my bed at about 6:30 this morning.  It's a start.  I'm on the way to getting my bed back and maybe Lily can get a little brother or sister now 

Happy thoughts to all of you who sent your littles off to school this morning! 
...t.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

snubie said:


> Good Luck, those first few days are the hardest but it really does get easier.



Thank you!  So far so good this morning  



snubie said:


> There are NO stupid questions.
> I used actual dental floss because that is what I had in the house and it was handy.



Thank yoU!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> It was raining when we got up yesterday and when we first got to the park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great day!!!!



So fun!!!!  I love the zoo!



clairemolly said:


> You do use regular old dental floss, but do not put it in the machine.  You use regular thread to zig-zag over top of the floss with the largest setting your machine will do.  Make sure to pin the floss good or it will pull out from under the stitches.  It is realatively easy...I can do it and have only sewn a few things!  Good Luck!



Ok...that makes so much more sense



sohappy said:


> The way that I understand it is that the dental floss (the regular stuff that you get by the toothbrushes) doesn't go in the machine.  You zigzag over the dental floss- so you just hold it on your fabric and then machine zigzag over it.  Once you are finished, just pull on the dental floss to gather.  sounds like a great idea.



Again, makes a lot of sense now!  If it wasn't for your and your perfect ruffles, I wouldn't have this obsession you know  



glorib said:


>


So cute!!!



t-beri said:


> HEY!!!  You guys moved without me  What gives?  Too bad, cause I found ya'll anyway!
> 
> Liliana wore big girl undies to school today (Tink ones) and when we were getting dressed she said "NO MORE DIAPERS FOR ME!!!"
> 
> Last night B put together her toddler bed and we set it up w/ a pillow w/ a princess pillow case I had bought to make a dress and her fleece princess blanket for now and an Aurora night light.  She slept in it but it took a while to get her to sleep. When we left her alone in there she was talking to her stuffed animals and we were listening at the door.  It broke my heart. She was saying "My dada's out there and he's sitting by the fish tank.  I love the fish.  And I love my mama and dada. I don't know why their not here, cause I love them."
> It was enough to make me want to go in and get her.  BUT I didn't. Eventually she bumped her head on her head board and came out to get it kissed. I went in and lay down with her for a while but she kept talking. so I left. Eventually her dad lay down with her and she went to sleep. But she told him I was mad at her He told her I wasn't but she was bigger now and has to sleep in her own bed.  She did come into my bed at about 6:30 this morning.  It's a start.  I'm on the way to getting my bed back and maybe Lily can get a little brother or sister now
> 
> Happy thoughts to all of you who sent your littles off to school this morning!
> ...t.




Darn it...I thought we could lose you!!!  She found us guys!   

(sorry the lack of carbs is making me a little punchy this morning!)

Congrats on Lily being a big girl now!!!  Does she want to come up North and teach Aisling how to sleep in her own bed?  Aisling has a QUEEN sized bed and STILL manages to sneak into mine most nights at some point.


----------



## teresajoy

mrsmiller said:


> Sorry for the missunderstanding about my question (sundress)
> 
> what I really wanted to asked you was If you have to make a cinderella sundress , (trying to stay true to the blue outfit) how will you make it a sundress ,I want to make a cinderella sundress but I am not too confortable sewing sleeves (have not done it in a while)
> 
> Linnette



For the sleeves, I would just make wide straps with elastic on both sides, to give it that puff look (I did this with the Giselle dress I made).  The Cinderella dress has a godet in the front so there is more material right there. You could just gather it a bit more in the front to give it that look. If you didn't want to put the seam in the front, you could just put some trim down the front. I did that with Arminda's Cinderella dress. Do you want the puffs really puffy? These have netting inside, but I think a sundress would look cute with just gathered overlays to look like the puffs. 

Knowing you, you probably already have this figured out though! 





NaeNae said:


> I made it!
> 
> Teresa I love how the Cinderella dress turned out.


Thank you! 


twob4him said:


> You all are great travel buddies! I didn't let go of the rope the whole walk over here and that's why I made it to the  *first page. *I am awfully sleepy now though...I should stick an empty water bottle in my mouth and get some shut eye
> So good night sweet friends!


 



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I made it over too!  Teresa that Cindy dress is beautiful!  I like the extra bling you added to the neckline!


Thank you Tom! I've never done bling before, Lydia was fascinated with it! She helped me put them on. 



karebear1 said:


> I'm here, but on page 2................. I'm such a loser! I almost PM'd you  '*** you were online and I know you were ready to post, but I decided not to be a pest. RATS! I should've and we could've coordinated so I could at least be on page one!!!
> 
> Next time.............. I'M BEING A PEST!!!


Yes, please do be a pest next time! We can't have you all the way on page two! 



Twins+2more said:


> Im here.  I made it all on my own, but made it non the less.  Got a lot to do today, but will be checking in throughout the day.  Could use your prayers, my Father In Law has been in the hospital for about a month.  They cut 2 toes off about a week ago.  6 am this morning they called that family up to the hospital.     So, thats where husband is now.  thanks guys.


 I hope everything works out. 


minnie2 said:


> Also if every one can please say a little prayer for one of my very good friends little boys.  He has been having some bladder issues then they found out he was legally blind then next thing you know it his eyes are getting worse.  He has been tested for so many thing and on so many meds to try to help him.  Well some one suggested testing him for diabetes and their ped was a butt and didn't want to.  So my girlfriend found a fried with  one of those home testing machines and his numbers where crazy high!  They tested his twin brother too since they pretty much eat the same thing.  So today they are going to another ped begging again now with some proof to test him more seriously!  I pray if this is it that they can get him leveled out and he can gain some of his site back he is only 5 and the sweetest kid.


Oh, that is awful! She needs to get VERY VERY firm and annoying with that peditrician!!!! Be a pest and don't take no for an answer! 


HeatherSue said:


> Tereeeeeeeesaaaaaaaaaa.....I was trying to follow Stephanie, but she wouldn't hold my hand.  Plus, she stuck her tongue out at me!!!
> 
> That is the same way my friend's nephew died.
> 
> I do everything pretty much the same as Steph said, but I zig zag over a heavy thread (dental floss works) instead of running two rows of stitching.  I'm going to try Steph's way, though.  I don't use my ruffler for gathering a skirt because I can't get it exactly the right length that way.


Stephanie! What have I told you about ditching Heather??? And to stick your tongue out too!!! TIME OUT YOUNG LADY! 

I have told people the dangers of balloons before and they ACTUALLY say, "But, they are only dangerous if they are not blown up or popped" 
Do they have a clue how fast a balloon goes from blown up to popped????  Stupidity like that makes me angry!  


WAIT WAIT HEATHER!!!!! You did try Steph's method, remember??? With your old machine, the one that BROKE! Right after you tried it! 


HeatherSue said:


> Okay, I wanted to catch up on everything before I posted my big news.  No, I'm not pregnant.   But, I am about ready to burst with excitement!!
> 
> We had a family reunion at a park yesterday and I was chatting with my cousin.  She was a hot-shot in the sewing industry and even wrote a few books (her name was Tracy Helmer, she has since gotten a divorce and remarried and stopped sewing).  I am ashamed to say that I had never read her books and didn't even know what they were about.  Apparently, they were about machine embroidery!  Wow, I just did a search for her on amazon and there are 3 books on there written by her.  I'm so ashamed.  Anyway, we were chatting and I told her that Teresa sewed Tessa's shirt (the ice cream cone one) and that I did the applique.  She said "You're not ready for a $5,000 embroidery machine yet, are you?"  I laughed and said "I would love one and I was looking at them on the internet yesterday."  She said "Well, I've got the Husqvarna Designer 1 just sitting in my basement.  Do you want to use it?" Her husband chimed in with "I'll even carry it out to your car for you."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the EXACT same machine I had been drooling over online, thinking that I would NEVER be able to afford it!!!
> 
> It is the most fantastic looking machine ever!!! It does EVERYTHING!!!!! It has a HUGE embroidery hoop, you can customize your own designs, I have no idea what else it does!!!!!!  Here's a link to all the info on the sewing machine:
> 
> http://www.husqvarnaviking.com/us/402_452.htm
> 
> She's going to be gone this week (taking her son to college), but she said I could come over and pick it up next Tuesday.  She'll even show me how to use it.  As I understand it, I can borrow it as long as I want. I still need to discuss with her how much she will hate me if I break her machine and things like that.
> 
> I am beside myself with excitement!!!!  I am positively GIDDY!!!!!!!


Boy, I wish I had a cousin like that......

Or

Well, well, she gave ME her mother's 25 year old machine to use! and she TOLD me about this great embroidery machine that she had.....






Camping Griswalds said:


> well this is a bummer.  I was 10 pages behind, and my quotes won't go from the old thread to this one.  so here is what I remember
> 
> teresa Joy....That Cinderella dress turned out great!  I can't believe you couldn't convice your daughter to try it on with a petti.  Is she tired of taking petti pictures?


Maureen, you have to click Post on the old thread, and then you copy and paste that into a reply over here. 

Thank you about the Cindy dress! I think the problem with Lydia is she was already heading out the door when I told her it needed a petti. She didn't want to stop! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> One with the elephant in the back...no that is me in the green shirt...the elephant in the brown one in the back..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great day!!!!


What a fun day!!!!!  Your daughter looks like you! 



glorib said:


> It's only a half day today, so I think we may go see a movie and out to eat tonight, Caleb's pick, of course!  So, I'm sure we'll be seeing Fly Me to the Moon and eating at either Red Robin or Chili's!  LOL!  I miss him already . . .


They are so sweet!!!!!  to you though! I bet he will be so excited when he gets home!!! Lydia wants to see that movie too. Have fun!


----------



## jham

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Good Morning Gang!  I made it over Safe and Sound!!!  It's so tough to move on a Monday morning
> 
> Well COMPLETELY OT...today is my first day of South Beach.  Wish me luck



Good luck!



Twins+2more said:


> Im here.  I made it all on my own, but made it non the less.  Got a lot to do today, but will be checking in throughout the day.  Could use your prayers, my Father In Law has been in the hospital for about a month.  They cut 2 toes off about a week ago.  6 am this morning they called that family up to the hospital.  So, thats where husband is now.  thanks guys.



 



minnie2 said:


> Also if every one can please say a little prayer for one of my very good friends little boys.  He has been having some bladder issues then they found out he was legally blind then next thing you know it his eyes are getting worse.  He has been tested for so many thing and on so many meds to try to help him.  Well some one suggested testing him for diabetes and their ped was a butt and didn't want to.  So my girlfriend found a fried with  one of those home testing machines and his numbers where crazy high!  They tested his twin brother too since they pretty much eat the same thing.  So today they are going to another ped begging again now with some proof to test him more seriously!  I pray if this is it that they can get him leveled out and he can gain some of his site back he is only 5 and the sweetest kid.



 



HeatherSue said:


> Tessa was laughing so hard at the picture of Luke that she was snorting.  She also HAD to call her Grandma right away and tell her about it!
> 
> I love the bedding you made for Lily's baby.  So cute!  I bet she loved it!
> 
> Her birthday outfit turned out adorable, especially for a last minute thing!
> 
> Look at that beautiful Jayden!! BTW,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAYDEN!!
> 
> 
> WHAT??? I missed an IKEA opportunity last year???  Plus you can LEAVE the kids with someone? WHAT???  I will definitely have to come back!!!
> 
> 
> Good luck!  I said I was going to start Weight Watchers again today, but so far I haven't....



I kept looking at Luke sleeping back there and laughing  I guess I should've taken the bottle out, but I was too busy getting it on video with my little digital camera.  

Thanks for the birthday wishes for my girls everyone!

There is an Ikea pretty close to my house--with the childcare playroom and everything, you should really come visit! 

I have to get off the computer and get myself to WW for my Monday morning weigh in.   I'm askeeeeered!!!



HeatherSue said:


> Okay, I wanted to catch up on everything before I posted my big news.  No, I'm not pregnant.   But, I am about ready to burst with excitement!!
> 
> We had a family reunion at a park yesterday and I was chatting with my cousin.  She was a hot-shot in the sewing industry and even wrote a few books (her name was Tracy Helmer, she has since gotten a divorce and remarried and stopped sewing).  I am ashamed to say that I had never read her books and didn't even know what they were about.  Apparently, they were about machine embroidery!  Wow, I just did a search for her on amazon and there are 3 books on there written by her.  I'm so ashamed.  Anyway, we were chatting and I told her that Teresa sewed Tessa's shirt (the ice cream cone one) and that I did the applique.  She said "You're not ready for a $5,000 embroidery machine yet, are you?"  I laughed and said "I would love one and I was looking at them on the internet yesterday."  She said "Well, I've got the Husqvarna Designer 1 just sitting in my basement.  Do you want to use it?" Her husband chimed in with "I'll even carry it out to your car for you."
> 
> 
> This is the EXACT same machine I had been drooling over online, thinking that I would NEVER be able to afford it!!!
> 
> It is the most fantastic looking machine ever!!! It does EVERYTHING!!!!! It has a HUGE embroidery hoop, you can customize your own designs, I have no idea what else it does!!!!!!  Here's a link to all the info on the sewing machine:
> 
> http://www.husqvarnaviking.com/us/402_452.htm
> 
> She's going to be gone this week (taking her son to college), but she said I could come over and pick it up next Tuesday.  She'll even show me how to use it.  As I understand it, I can borrow it as long as I want. I still need to discuss with her how much she will hate me if I break her machine and things like that.
> 
> I am beside myself with excitement!!!!  I am positively GIDDY!!!!!!!



    That is soooo cool!  Okay now, I'll be sending you some fabric pieces to embroider for me.  I"ll buy the design for you and you put it on, okay?   



The Moonk's Mom said:


> What a great day!!!!



What a fun day!  I miss the zoo.  We have a season pass and haven't been all summer.   



Disney 4 Me said:


> Subbing to the new thread. I hope to keep up with this one better than I did with part 7.
> 
> Aleah's 5th birthday is today. Nothing exciting, though. I'm working and then she and Heidi have gymnastics. We'll do a cake later tonight. She's having a party on Saturday for all of the relatives.



Happy birthday Aleah!  August 18 is a great day for a girl to be born!  



glorib said:


>




He looks so handsome for his first day of school!  Okay no more procrastinating.  Time to go to WW and weigh in.


----------



## clairemolly

ncmomof2 said:


> Did you get a call from DW?  Make sure you call them back and don't just call dining.  I tried the dining number first and there was not much available.   I returned the call that was left and the CM was able to get me an ADR that was not available through the regular dining number.
> 
> Actually PM me.  I think I have an extra CP lunch ADR on that day.  I can check and maybe was can switch it to you.



Unfortunately, thanks to the lovely DIS, I knew about it before they called.  I called and was able to reschedule CP on my own for the 6th, but was hoping to switch 1900 to the 4th and eat at CP on the 11th.  Since I cancelled it before they called, I have no option but to call Disney Dining.  Ugh...

Thanks for the offer about lunch,  but we won't get to MK until around 2, if we still go there and not somewhere else...and we really like the dinner buffet there.


----------



## mrsklamc

HeatherSue, I think God blessed you back for all the time you and Teresa spend maintaining the thread and encouraging everyone! ( I say and Teresa because I'm sure you're going to let her use it, right?)

I know we have some NC people here..Any great fabric stores there?


----------



## t-beri

HeatherSue said:


> Okay, I wanted to catch up on everything before I posted my big news.  No, I'm not pregnant.   But, I am about ready to burst with excitement!!
> 
> We had a family reunion at a park yesterday and I was chatting with my cousin.  She was a hot-shot in the sewing industry and even wrote a few books (her name was Tracy Helmer, she has since gotten a divorce and remarried and stopped sewing).  I am ashamed to say that I had never read her books and didn't even know what they were about.  Apparently, they were about machine embroidery!  Wow, I just did a search for her on amazon and there are 3 books on there written by her.  I'm so ashamed.  Anyway, we were chatting and I told her that Teresa sewed Tessa's shirt (the ice cream cone one) and that I did the applique.  She said "You're not ready for a $5,000 embroidery machine yet, are you?"  I laughed and said "I would love one and I was looking at them on the internet yesterday."  She said "Well, I've got the Husqvarna Designer 1 just sitting in my basement.  Do you want to use it?" Her husband chimed in with "I'll even carry it out to your car for you."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the EXACT same machine I had been drooling over online, thinking that I would NEVER be able to afford it!!!
> 
> It is the most fantastic looking machine ever!!! It does EVERYTHING!!!!! It has a HUGE embroidery hoop, you can customize your own designs, I have no idea what else it does!!!!!!  Here's a link to all the info on the sewing machine:
> 
> http://www.husqvarnaviking.com/us/402_452.htm
> 
> She's going to be gone this week (taking her son to college), but she said I could come over and pick it up next Tuesday.  She'll even show me how to use it.  As I understand it, I can borrow it as long as I want. I still need to discuss with her how much she will hate me if I break her machine and things like that.
> 
> I am beside myself with excitement!!!!  I am positively GIDDY!!!!!!!



WOW Heather, color me jealous!!!  I was just looking at a used machine in the flea market for about 450.  But it just wasn't what I want.  I told B to start saving b/c It's going to cost him thousands of dollars to get a machine to do what I want it to.  You are sooooo lucky!!!!  I can't wait to see what you make!!   
...t.


----------



## teresajoy

TSNCS said:


> I thought I would post some more pics from my April trip.  Here are the girls at Epcot in the HSM outfits I made them.


They look so cute!!! I love the outfits you made them! 



t-beri said:


> HEY!!!  You guys moved without me  What gives?  Too bad, cause I found ya'll anyway!
> So here I am.
> I got Mac off to his first day at a new school in a new full time gifted program. We finally went shopping to pick up some non uniform clothes since the policy was rescinded and he was being such a boy!!!!  He wouldn't pick out anything.  And this morning when he came out of his room what do I see???? HE'S WEARING A UNIFORM!!!! Jeeash, all that fuss over shopping and he wears the stinkin' uniform.
> 
> Liliana wore big girl undies to school today (Tink ones) and when we were getting dressed she said "NO MORE DIAPERS FOR ME!!!"
> 
> Last night B put together her toddler bed and we set it up w/ a pillow w/ a princess pillow case I had bought to make a dress and her fleece princess blanket for now and an Aurora night light.  She slept in it but it took a while to get her to sleep. When we left her alone in there she was talking to her stuffed animals and we were listening at the door.  It broke my heart. She was saying "My dada's out there and he's sitting by the fish tank.  I love the fish.  And I love my mama and dada. I don't know why their not here, cause I love them."
> It was enough to make me want to go in and get her.  BUT I didn't. Eventually she bumped her head on her head board and came out to get it kissed. I went in and lay down with her for a while but she kept talking. so I left. Eventually her dad lay down with her and she went to sleep. But she told him I was mad at her He told her I wasn't but she was bigger now and has to sleep in her own bed.  She did come into my bed at about 6:30 this morning.  It's a start.  I'm on the way to getting my bed back and maybe Lily can get a little brother or sister now
> 
> Happy thoughts to all of you who sent your littles off to school this morning!
> ...t.




I hope Gavin has a great day at his new school!

And yeah for Lily sleeping in her big girl bed and wearing big girl undies!!!

Your last line has me crackying up though!!!!!  



mrsklamc said:


> HeatherSue, I think God blessed you back for all the time you and Teresa spend maintaining the thread and encouraging everyone! ( I say and Teresa because I'm sure you're going to let her use it, right?)



Yeah, I'm SURE she will.... But, I don't live THAT close to her, so I doubt I'll ever use it.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

I updated my TRIP REPORT.

Just a shameless little plug!


----------



## t-beri

HEY STEPH!!!!!!! are you battening down the hatches???   I think we are not opening the shop at all tomorrow.  Have they closed your schools for tomorrow?  We're still waiting to find out.

...t.


----------



## t-beri

teresajoy said:


> Your last line has me crackying up though!!!!!



Yeah, it's a sad world that I live in, but there you have it.


----------



## CastleCreations

I can't believe I'm WAYYYY back on page 5...geesh..oh well. The girls got off to a good start this morning...I forgot to put their lunches in their backpacks...Neither one wants to go through the lunch line but today they will have too. Here is a photo of them before they seperated for the day. 





Ireland wanted a messenger bag this year, and to wear her Hanna Montana shirt...she's never even watched the show.. she also wouldn't let me pull up her hair, she wanted it down....whatever... and so another year begins....


----------



## mrsmiller

am I  the only BAD MOTHER in this group  
    
that cannot wait for my children to go back to school so I can have the whole place for myself 
and run naked thru the whole house doing the banana dance    

Linnette


----------



## glorib

TSNCS said:


> I thought I would post some more pics from my April trip.  Here are the girls at Epcot in the HSM outfits I made them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these, but Caity (the oldest) is already growing out of the top I made.     Her, um, girls are developing, which makes me sad.  She is growing up and I want her to stay little.  I guess you can't stop time from passing, no matter how much you want to.
> 
> And one more,  here are the pics of them at Ohana's in the shirts I made them.



Oh, so cute!  I especially love the Ohana shirts!  Great job!



CastleCreations said:


> I can't believe I'm WAYYYY back on page 5...geesh..oh well. The girls got off to a good start this morning...I forgot to put their lunches in their backpacks...Neither one wants to go through the lunch line but today they will have too. Here is a photo of them before they seperated for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ireland wanted a messenger bag this year, and to wear her Hanna Montana shirt...she's never even watched the show.. she also wouldn't let me pull up her hair, she wanted it down....whatever... and so another year begins....



Oh my - Ireland looks SO grown up!  I know that's not what you want to hear!  And Alexis is so cute in her back to school custom!  Both of your girls are gorgeous!


----------



## Stephres

Twins+2more said:


> Im here.  I made it all on my own, but made it non the less.  Got a lot to do today, but will be checking in throughout the day.  Could use your prayers, my Father In Law has been in the hospital for about a month.  They cut 2 toes off about a week ago.  6 am this morning they called that family up to the hospital.     So, thats where husband is now.  thanks guys.



 Hope things work out for your family.



minnie2 said:


> I am so frustrated!  I was making a purse las night using fusible fleece and my machine jammed so bad I can't get it to work with out making this horrid noise and dragging the material down to the bobbin area!  UGH!  So After 2 hours of working on it I decided to give up and take my machine into the dealer today.  Fro pete sake it is only a month old!        I really hope they can fix it and have it right back to me today.  Just in case i brought out my old machine which is on its last leg and figured I would try to make it work and got it going for now.  So I will use that.  I have stopped working on the purse with the fusible fleece since I realized every time my machine jams really bad it is because of fusible fleece!  What am I doing wrong???????????  I might have to just sew another material behind the fusible fleece then cut it close to the seem so it doesn't add bulk.  I might even email the author of the pattern and see if they have a suggestion.  I can tell you this I am not using my new good machine for fusible fleece any more!!!!  I have decided once it is fixed my old machine will be the one who does the purses!
> Any suggestions?!?!?!?!?!?



When I am making purses I use a heavy duty needle (for denim) and go super slow. That's the only advice I have. I hope you can get it working again!



HeatherSue said:


> Tereeeeeeeesaaaaaaaaaa.....I was trying to follow Stephanie, but she wouldn't hold my hand.  Plus, she stuck her tongue out at me!!!



What? That is not true at all. I was sticking my tongue at Teresa because she says I need supervision at the dismeet!  



mytwotinks said:


> Stephres ~ I don't use my ruffler either.  I don't really like the way mine ends up looking more like little pleats than hand gathered ruffles.  I am sure that there is an expert creative mind out there that coule adjust it and make the ruffles look perfect, but that's not me!
> 
> I have actually just started marking off sections on the ruffle and the garment, so I know how much of the ruffle each section should get, and then just scrunching it up as I sew.  This has given me the bestest, fastest results!



I'm glad I'm not the only one who doesn't like the ruffler. Whatever works is the best!  



The Moonk's Mom said:


>



Cute! I love all the pictures!



glorib said:


>



What a little sweetie! I hope he has a great first day!



TSNCS said:


>



You are such a tease, are you going to post us two pictures a week? I want to see them all!



teresajoy said:


> WAIT WAIT HEATHER!!!!! You did try Steph's method, remember??? With your old machine, the one that BROKE! Right after you tried it!



Why do I always get blamed? A time out and accused of breaking a sewing machine?  



jham said:


> I kept looking at Luke sleeping back there and laughing  I guess I should've taken the bottle out, but I was too busy getting it on video with my little digital camera.



So funny! I kept going back and looking at that picture over and over. You have a print it out and put it in his room or something. It is so cute!



mrsklamc said:


> HeatherSue, I think God blessed you back for all the time you and Teresa spend maintaining the thread and encouraging everyone! ( I say and Teresa because I'm sure you're going to let her use it, right?)



I was thinking that too, but now I am rethinking since I have been accused of breaking her old machine.  



t-beri said:


> HEY STEPH!!!!!!! are you battening down the hatches???   I think we are not opening the shop at all tomorrow.  Have they closed your schools for tomorrow?  We're still waiting to find out.
> 
> ...t.



We are supposed to meet the teachers today and start our first day tomorrow. The news announced that the first day was canceled, then back on, so we won't know what's going on until tonight.

I need to stop by the grocery store and buy some more water. Other than that, I think we are all set. 

Stay safe!



CastleCreations said:


>



I love Ireland's bag! They look so cute. None of the girls Jacob's age wear their hair up anymore so it must be a older elementary girl thing.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I made it here also!  I wanted to sew but DS was on the spectrum yesterday and have had a headache since yesterday morning.   So the costume is just sitting for now.

Linnette, I sure do wish you were here to help me.  I mean in my house.  The bust keeps coming out huge.  I am planning on trying again on a sheet on Wednesday morning.  

I also got out my serger and 1 of the needles is broken.  

I hate to be so stupid but can I use a regular machine needle in it?   I have had it for years but was never taught a thing on it.


----------



## revrob

mrsmiller said:


> am I  the only BAD MOTHER in this group
> 
> that cannot wait for my children to go back to school so I can have the whole place for myself
> and run naked thru the whole house doing the banana dance
> 
> Linnette



NO!  You're not alone!  I'm a member of the BAD MOTHER club!  I haven't made plans to run naked through the house yet though.  HMMM...


----------



## mrsmiller

hi april!!!

YOU ARE NOT STUPID!!!! 

I just got a new serger recently and I am still learning myself,  when I first got it I plugged the machine in and was not working I got so upset and finally I called the store that I purchased the machine from, on the phone the guy asked me if after I plug the machine in I turned it on  to tell you the story short I totally forgot about the on/off button... 

take the needle out if is a single one I think ( anybody can correct me if i am wrong) you can use a regular one

ps: hope your baby feels better!!<hugs>

Linnette


----------



## glorib

OK, so we WON'T be seeing Fly Me to the Moon.  I guess it is only in limited theaters - no AMC theater around here is playing it and only 2 Dickinson theaters in the country have it - one in Arizona and one in Arkansas.  A bit too far of a drive, huh?  Honestly, I'm a little miffed.  I could be wrong, but I don't believe that they mention in the commercials for the movie that it will only be in a few theaters.  Grrrrr.  I'm glad we didn't mention the movie to Caleb yet.  Now to think of something else to do this afternoon. . .


----------



## mytwotinks

revrob said:


> NO!  You're not alone!  I'm a member of the BAD MOTHER club!  I haven't made plans to run naked through the house yet though.  HMMM...



How do you guys know I'm not naked right now?  I love my kids, but they were begging for some structure in their lives!  They think they were fighting over the t.v. station, but what they were really wanting is to go to school!!!


----------



## TravelinGal

mrsmiller said:


> am I  the only BAD MOTHER in this group
> 
> that cannot wait for my children to go back to school so I can have the whole place for myself
> and run naked thru the whole house doing the banana dance
> 
> Linnette



I'm on the fence - It's sad to see him going to preschool 4 days a week this year (2 days a week last year) but I'm also REALLY excited to have a couple hours of free time!  I'll be able to make his shorts for the trip without any issues and I can go to the gym or shop (don't like shopping much, but it's sure a lot easier without a little one along!) or ...  well, not running through the house naked.  DH works from home and occasionally has his partner come over etc.  That would be BAAAADDD.   


Does it make me a bad mom that I didn't take any first day of school pictures this morning?


----------



## mytwotinks

glorib said:


> OK, so we WON'T be seeing Fly Me to the Moon.  I guess it is only in limited theaters - no AMC theater around here is playing it and only 2 Dickinson theaters in the country have it - one in Arizona and one in Arkansas.  A bit too far of a drive, huh?  Honestly, I'm a little miffed.  I could be wrong, but I don't believe that they mention in the commercials for the movie that it will only be in a few theaters.  Grrrrr.  I'm glad we didn't mention the movie to Caleb yet.  Now to think of something else to do this afternoon. . .



It's funny you say that because I was watching something the other day and saw the comercial for the first time.  I thought it was weird that nobody I knew had mentioned seeing it.  I guess it's because they would have to go cross country to do it!

I hope school goes well today.  Is it just a half day because it's the begining of the school year or do you guys have half day?


----------



## mytwotinks

TravelinGal said:


> Does it make me a bad mom that I didn't take any first day of school pictures this morning?




The only thing that would make you a bad mom is not loving your kids!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Disney 4 Me said:


> Aleah's 5th birthday is today. Nothing exciting, though. I'm working and then she and Heidi have gymnastics. We'll do a cake later tonight. She's having a party on Saturday for all of the relatives.


 Happy Birthday to Aleah!!! 5 is a wonderful age to be. 


mrsmiller said:


> am I  the only BAD MOTHER in this group
> 
> that cannot wait for my children to go back to school so I can have the whole place for myself
> and run naked thru the whole house doing the banana dance
> 
> Linnette


You are excused from being called a bad because you have bigger kids. Everybody knows that big kids are no fun to have around. 



glorib said:


> OK, so we WON'T be seeing Fly Me to the Moon.  I guess it is only in limited theaters - no AMC theater around here is playing it and only 2 Dickinson theaters in the country have it - one in Arizona and one in Arkansas.  A bit too far of a drive, huh?  Honestly, I'm a little miffed.  I could be wrong, but I don't believe that they mention in the commercials for the movie that it will only be in a few theaters.  Grrrrr.  I'm glad we didn't mention the movie to Caleb yet.  Now to think of something else to do this afternoon. . .


It's not playing here either. I wanted to go see it. We only have the Grand theater here.


----------



## GeorgiaAristocat

I'm back to lurk some more.  But first, I must ask:



CastleCreations said:


>



How did you manage the "Woody" fabric?  I ask because I made my son this:






And I'm wondering if you found an easier way than I did to make the shirt.  (Just a hint - yellow fabric and TWO red fabric markers.  I couldn't find the fabric for anything.  If it exists.)

Pretty please.  Inquiring minds want to know.


I'll go back to lurking now.  I would post pictures, but I always seem to be copying someone else's creativity . . .


----------



## CastleCreations

GeorgiaAristocat said:


> I'm back to lurk some more.  But first, I must ask:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you manage the "Woody" fabric?  I ask because I made my son this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm wondering if you found an easier way than I did to make the shirt.  (Just a hint - yellow fabric and TWO red fabric markers.  I couldn't find the fabric for anything.  If it exists.)
> 
> Pretty please.  Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> 
> I'll go back to lurking now.  I would post pictures, but I always seem to be copying someone else's creativity . . .



I totally cheated...I bought the shirt on Ebay!!!


----------



## CastleCreations

I uploaded a video to Youtube that I wanted to share...it's Miss Ireland with two missing front teeth at Epcot hiding from the rain...LOL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ-3YYix3VI


----------



## mytwotinks

GeorgiaAristocat said:


> I'm back to lurk some more.  But first, I must ask:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you manage the "Woody" fabric?  I ask because I made my son this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm wondering if you found an easier way than I did to make the shirt.  (Just a hint - yellow fabric and TWO red fabric markers.  I couldn't find the fabric for anything.  If it exists.)
> 
> Pretty please.  Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> 
> I'll go back to lurking now.  I would post pictures, but I always seem to be copying someone else's creativity . . .



You should post pics!  Just add a ruffle and call it your own!


----------



## jham

Hmmm...looks like Fly Me to the Moon is playing at 2 theaters near me, I guess I'd better take the kids!  Who knew? I survived my weigh-in.  I didn't go last week because the kids had swimming lessons but I managed to lose 3.2 lbs. in 2 weeks  I was just hoping to break even so I'm     Now I'm off to finish the Belle big-face jumper I'm making for Lily's friend.  I just have buttonholes and 3 more fabric roses left.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

HeatherSue said:


> Okay, I wanted to catch up on everything before I posted my big news.  No, I'm not pregnant.   But, I am about ready to burst with excitement!!
> 
> We had a family reunion at a park yesterday and I was chatting with my cousin.  She was a hot-shot in the sewing industry and even wrote a few books (her name was Tracy Helmer, she has since gotten a divorce and remarried and stopped sewing).  I am ashamed to say that I had never read her books and didn't even know what they were about.  Apparently, they were about machine embroidery!  Wow, I just did a search for her on amazon and there are 3 books on there written by her.  I'm so ashamed.  Anyway, we were chatting and I told her that Teresa sewed Tessa's shirt (the ice cream cone one) and that I did the applique.  She said "You're not ready for a $5,000 embroidery machine yet, are you?"  I laughed and said "I would love one and I was looking at them on the internet yesterday."  She said "Well, I've got the Husqvarna Designer 1 just sitting in my basement.  Do you want to use it?" Her husband chimed in with "I'll even carry it out to your car for you."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the EXACT same machine I had been drooling over online, thinking that I would NEVER be able to afford it!!!
> 
> It is the most fantastic looking machine ever!!! It does EVERYTHING!!!!! It has a HUGE embroidery hoop, you can customize your own designs, I have no idea what else it does!!!!!!  Here's a link to all the info on the sewing machine:
> 
> http://www.husqvarnaviking.com/us/402_452.htm
> 
> She's going to be gone this week (taking her son to college), but she said I could come over and pick it up next Tuesday.  She'll even show me how to use it.  As I understand it, I can borrow it as long as I want. I still need to discuss with her how much she will hate me if I break her machine and things like that.
> 
> I am beside myself with excitement!!!!  I am positively GIDDY!!!!!!!



that is so cool!  I am excited for you.  and I had to leave all your smileys because Sara Beth thinks they are really cool!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> First question and I already know the answer...
> 
> If you were told on Friday that you were going to the zoo on Sunday with your kids what would you do?  Would you really go ahead with your yard sale and decide they needed outfits made by you?  why yes you would!!!!  So I did!
> 
> I worked all day Friday setting up for the YS then sold all day Satuday.  Then sewed until 1am!!!
> 
> Really it should have not taken so long...but I really didn't have any fabric to make the boys any shorts and no time to go shopping.  I had a few fat quarters from several years back that looked like different animal furs...so I decided to make patch work shorts for the boys.
> 
> While dropping off the leftover yardsale items at Goodwill...I found these great yellow shirts that would match Katie's yellow in the outfit I had made back in the spring.
> 
> So...here are too many pics!
> 
> It was raining when we got up yesterday and when we first got to the park.
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick was our guide for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some wonderful sculptures all over our zoo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One with the elephant in the back...no that is me in the green shirt...the elephant in the brown one in the back..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great day!!!!



Ya'll look like you had a great time!  We almost went to the zoo Saturday, but decided to head west to Asheville instead and went to the WNC nAture center.  The weather was cool up there.  felt great!



Disney 4 Me said:


> Aleah's 5th birthday is today. Nothing exciting, though. I'm working and then she and Heidi have gymnastics. We'll do a cake later tonight. She's having a party on Saturday for all of the relatives.



Happy Birthday Aleah!



glorib said:


> Whew! I made it over!
> 
> Pics, of course!
> 
> Ella giving her buddy some kisses goodbye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only a half day today, so I think we may go see a movie and out to eat tonight, Caleb's pick, of course!  So, I'm sure we'll be seeing Fly Me to the Moon and eating at either Red Robin or Chili's!  LOL!  I miss him already . . .



How sweet.  That first day is always hard!




TSNCS said:


> I thought I would post some more pics from my April trip.  Here are the girls at Epcot in the HSM outfits I made them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these, but Caity (the oldest) is already growing out of the top I made.     Her, um, girls are developing, which makes me sad.  She is growing up and I want her to stay little.  I guess you can't stop time from passing, no matter how much you want to.
> 
> And one more,  here are the pics of them at Ohana's in the shirts I made them.



They look cute!  It is amazing how fast they grow.  I have a hard time sewing for Ashley (13) because I keep forgetting how she has something up there now!



mrsklamc said:


> I know we have some NC people here..Any great fabric stores there?



Not really.    We have a hancocks right off of 85, some joanns scattered near raleigh and greensboro, and hobby lobbys.  Where exactly are you going to be?



CastleCreations said:


> I can't believe I'm WAYYYY back on page 5...geesh..oh well. The girls got off to a good start this morning...I forgot to put their lunches in their backpacks...Neither one wants to go through the lunch line but today they will have too. Here is a photo of them before they seperated for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ireland wanted a messenger bag this year, and to wear her Hanna Montana shirt...she's never even watched the showshe also wouldn't let me pull up her hair, she wanted it down....whatever... and so another year begins....



Happy first day!



mrsmiller said:


> am I  the only BAD MOTHER in this group
> :
> that cannot wait for my children to go back to school:: so I can have the whole place for myself
> and run naked thru the whole house doing the banana dance ::
> 
> Linnette



He, I homeschool my girls now, so I don't think running around naked would be a good thing!  Although Sara Beth did do her schoolwork today in her undies!


----------



## mytwotinks

jham said:


> Hmmm...looks like Fly Me to the Moon is playing at 2 theaters near me, I guess I'd better take the kids!  Who knew? I survived my weigh-in.  I didn't go last week because the kids had swimming lessons but I managed to lose 3.2 lbs. in 2 weeks  I was just hoping to break even so I'm     Now I'm off to finish the Belle big-face jumper I'm making for Lily's friend.  I just have buttonholes and 3 more fabric roses left.



The add looked really cute.  You should see it and tell us all that it was horrible, so we don't feel like we are missing out!


----------



## mrsklamc

mommyof2princesses said:


> Not really.    We have a hancocks right off of 85, some joanns scattered near raleigh and greensboro, and hobby lobbys.  Where exactly are you going to be?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> We are going to be visiting my sister and family in Burlington, but we sometimes make it to Greensboro or Raliegh-Durham.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

HeatherSue said:


> Okay, I wanted to catch up on everything before I posted my big news.  No, I'm not pregnant.   But, I am about ready to burst with excitement!!
> 
> We had a family reunion at a park yesterday and I was chatting with my cousin.  She was a hot-shot in the sewing industry and even wrote a few books (her name was Tracy Helmer, she has since gotten a divorce and remarried and stopped sewing).  I am ashamed to say that I had never read her books and didn't even know what they were about.  Apparently, they were about machine embroidery!  Wow, I just did a search for her on amazon and there are 3 books on there written by her.  I'm so ashamed.  Anyway, we were chatting and I told her that Teresa sewed Tessa's shirt (the ice cream cone one) and that I did the applique.  She said "You're not ready for a $5,000 embroidery machine yet, are you?"  I laughed and said "I would love one and I was looking at them on the internet yesterday."  She said "Well, I've got the Husqvarna Designer 1 just sitting in my basement.  Do you want to use it?" Her husband chimed in with "I'll even carry it out to your car for you."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the EXACT same machine I had been drooling over online, thinking that I would NEVER be able to afford it!!!
> 
> It is the most fantastic looking machine ever!!! It does EVERYTHING!!!!! It has a HUGE embroidery hoop, you can customize your own designs, I have no idea what else it does!!!!!!  Here's a link to all the info on the sewing machine:
> 
> http://www.husqvarnaviking.com/us/402_452.htm
> 
> She's going to be gone this week (taking her son to college), but she said I could come over and pick it up next Tuesday.  She'll even show me how to use it.  As I understand it, I can borrow it as long as I want. I still need to discuss with her how much she will hate me if I break her machine and things like that.
> 
> I am beside myself with excitement!!!!  I am positively GIDDY!!!!!!!



How very cool!!!  We'll be expecting loads of cool new stuff now, you know.

A friend of mine finally got her serger back from her cousin in CA & offered to let me "store" it for her  for a while since I sew more than she does right now.  Sadly, I have NOWHERE to put the thing.  Unless I could convince dh that he doesn't need to use the other end of the dining room table to eat & work from.


----------



## ncmomof2

mommyof2princesses said:


> He, I homeschool my girls now, so I don't think running around naked would be a good thing!  Although Sara Beth did do her schoolwork today in her undies!



We also homeschool.  We are starting today after weeks of dreading it on my part.  But we are ready!  Everyone is dressed though  

We use to be in Holly Springs but moved to Texas over a year ago.  We miss the trees!  But love our house!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

mrsklamc said:


> I know we have some NC people here..Any great fabric stores there?



Oh!  I saw you were going to Burlington...I just moved from up there!!!!  Actually the next town over, Mebane...

Ok...no good places in Burlington that I ever found.  There is a bunch of new malls that have opened since we moved...so there may be now.  There is a Hancock's in Durham on Hillsborough Road that is okay.  There are some places in Chapel Hill for vintage that a girlfriend was telling me about.  I will try to find out where they are.  Other than that...I think you are looking at Hobby Lobby in Greensboro or Raleigh.  And there is a Joanne's between Chapel Hill and Durham on 15-501 that I used to go to a lot that was pretty good.  

Oh!  And for my other favorite subject...FOOD...be sure to go eat at Hursey's BBQ in Graham...if you don't like BBQ get the broasted chicken.  YUMMMY!  And any cobbler from there is good...oh I want some now!

Oh!  I almost forgot ...there is a Not Just Linens on 15-501 too across from the Target too (that may not be 15-501...it may be university there??)  Anyway...if you say across from the old South Square mall...most people know where it is...and you can eat at the Mayflower right next door for good seafood...see it's a food thing for me!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

I'm lucky I guess, dd4 doesn't start school under Wednesday.  I got the top for her jumper finished today since it's actually supposed to be cooler this week (like the low 80's she complains about being cold easily).  I had planned on waiting & making it long sleeved.  Oh well.

My camera & I had issues today so the pics aren't great.






After that I got 'My picture too, Mommy' from dd2 so:






It really twirls (that was dd4's only real request - make it twirl-y).





Why yes, dd2 IS playing peek-a-boo with a measureing spoon.   Either that or it was supposed to be a camera & she was taking my picture.


----------



## t-beri

OK. So I want to make a bag for my school things.  I have Amy Butlers nappy bag pattern but I'm missing the instructions.  But also, I think I want more of a hobo or swing bag look.  Anyone know of a good free pattern (YES I CHECKED THE BOOKMARKS!!!) or tutorial?  There is another AB pattern I like but I hate to spend 12.95 on a pattern. I'm cheap and broke!!!

...t.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

mommyof2princesses said:


> Ya'll look like you had a great time!  We almost went to the zoo Saturday, but decided to head west to Asheville instead and went to the WNC nAture center.  The weather was cool up there.  felt great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.    We have a hancocks right off of 85, some joanns scattered near raleigh and greensboro, and hobby lobbys.  Where exactly are you going to be?



It was fun at the zoo.  It was really a good day to go.  We are planning a trip to the mountains...my parents have a place in Cullowhee over where Western Carolina is so it comes out as a cheap trip.

Oh!  Have you been to fabric world yet?  Katie (my fabric watchdog daughter) saw a commercial for them in Charollotte...I thought about going and checking it out but didn't know if you had been yet.


----------



## karebear1

mytwotinks said:


> It is funny!  I like to think he has a sense of humor.  I mean, I am actually kind of counting on it!


Me too girlie! Me too!!!  If He doesn't....... I'm in B-I-G Trouble!!



t-beri said:


> HEY!!!  You guys moved without me  What gives?  Too bad, cause I found ya'll anyway!
> So here I am.
> 
> Liliana wore big girl undies to school today (Tink ones) and when we were getting dressed she said "NO MORE DIAPERS FOR ME!!!"



*Heather........* I told you we needed to be more cat like in our slinking away from the other thread! T has found us now..... and we have to wait for 250 pages to pass before we can try to lose her again! DRAT!!!  FOILED AGAIN! 

Congrats on the big girl pants! No more baby.... 



mrsmiller said:


> am I  the only BAD MOTHER in this group
> 
> that cannot wait for my children to go back to school so I can have the whole place for myself
> and run naked thru the whole house doing the banana dance
> 
> Linnette



I'm SHOCKED!!!   I never would've guessed it Linette!! 



mytwotinks said:


> How do you guys know I'm not naked right now?  I love my kids, but they were begging for some structure in their lives!



OMG........ are we going to need a moderator for this thread? Is it becoming "R" rated right in front of my eyes??  Will I ever be able to read this thread again and be the same??



jham said:


> Hmmm...looks like Fly Me to the Moon is playing at 2 theaters near me, I guess I'd better take the kids!  Who knew? I survived my weigh-in.  I didn't go last week because the kids had swimming lessons but I managed to lose 3.2 lbs. in 2 weeks  I was just hoping to break even so I'm     Now I'm off to finish the Belle big-face jumper I'm making for Lily's friend.  I just have buttonholes and 3 more fabric roses left.



Congrats on your weight loss and successful reporting in today! I know it's a scary thing to do- but you did it anyway!  I'm doing pretty good as well., but I dare not say how much because I always jinx myself when I do!


----------



## HeatherSue

The Moonk's Mom said:


> One with the elephant in the back...no that is me in the green shirt...the elephant in the brown one in the back..


You guys are so cute!  What a fun day!  You do NOT look like an elephant!



mytwotinks said:


> Congrats on the new machine!  Just a pointer...... get that puppy out and start working on it while you are all fresh with excitement!  I don't like to rat myself out usually, but I have a machine that I had to have 2 years ago and bought off of ebay, because I'd just die if I didn't get it, and I have never ever touched it!  I was waiting till the just right perfect moment that I would have hours and hours of creative uninterupted time to sew and my house was perfectly clean and my husband was 100% happy with me and my kids were giggling in the background.......  Well, that never happened and there it sits, unused and feeling unloved.
> Don't tell my husband though.  I am sure that he has no idea that I never used it and that is the type of thing I would be so mad at him about!   By the way, I could buy that thing today for about half of what I paid for it 2 years ago.
> 
> Have fun with your machine!


I plan to start using it as soon as I get it!!  I'm not skerred.  Okay, I'm a little scared, but that was one of her conditions- I have to use it.  I just looked the machine up on ebay and it's selling for between $1000-$1500 now.  So, it's dropped $3500 since she bought it!!  I think she said she's had it 3 years.  Yikes!  



glorib said:


> I had to send my Caleb to kindergarten today, so I'm a little ferklempt.


Your pictures made me all teary.  Caleb looks very handsome for his first day.  I think his haircut looks cute!   for Mommy and Ella.



TSNCS said:


> I thought I would post some more pics from my April trip.  Here are the girls at Epcot in the HSM outfits I made them.


I love seeing Disney outfits in action.  Thanks for the pictures!!



t-beri said:


> Last night B put together her toddler bed and we set it up w/ a pillow w/ a princess pillow case I had bought to make a dress and her fleece princess blanket for now and an Aurora night light.  She slept in it but it took a while to get her to sleep. When we left her alone in there she was talking to her stuffed animals and we were listening at the door.  It broke my heart. She was saying "My dada's out there and he's sitting by the fish tank.  I love the fish.  And I love my mama and dada. I don't know why their not here, cause I love them."
> It was enough to make me want to go in and get her.  BUT I didn't. Eventually she bumped her head on her head board and came out to get it kissed. I went in and lay down with her for a while but she kept talking. so I left. Eventually her dad lay down with her and she went to sleep. But she told him I was mad at her He told her I wasn't but she was bigger now and has to sleep in her own bed.  She did come into my bed at about 6:30 this morning.  It's a start.  I'm on the way to getting my bed back and maybe Lily can get a little brother or sister now
> 
> Happy thoughts to all of you who sent your littles off to school this morning!
> ...t.


 to you for your kids growing up too fast!



teresajoy said:


> ]WAIT WAIT HEATHER!!!!! You did try Steph's method, remember??? With your old machine, the one that BROKE! Right after you tried it!
> 
> Well, well, she gave ME her mother's 25 year old machine to use! and she TOLD me about this great embroidery machine that she had.....



Yes, I remember now!  But, that was not Steph's fault!  I thought I had upholstery thread, but it was some other kind of thread that was WAY too thick to ever use in a machine!

I'll embroider stuff for yah!  



jham said:


> That is soooo cool!  Okay now, I'll be sending you some fabric pieces to embroider for me.  I"ll buy the design for you and you put it on, okay?


Good luck at WW!!  I would be happy to embroider stuff for you once I figure out how to do it! 



mrsklamc said:


> HeatherSue, I think God blessed you back for all the time you and Teresa spend maintaining the thread and encouraging everyone! ( I say and Teresa because I'm sure you're going to let her use it, right?)
> 
> I know we have some NC people here..Any great fabric stores there?


 You're so sweet!!  My cousin did say that we have to share it.  But, I'm not sure how that'll work!! I will let Teresa use it if she wants, but I'm willing to bet she'd rather just have me embroider stuff for her.



t-beri said:


> WOW Heather, color me jealous!!!  I was just looking at a used machine in the flea market for about 450.  But it just wasn't what I want.  I told B to start saving b/c It's going to cost him thousands of dollars to get a machine to do what I want it to.  You are sooooo lucky!!!!  I can't wait to see what you make!!
> ...t.


This machine is going for between $1000 and $1500 on ebay.  It does everything I could ever imagine a sewing machine doing!  So, start saving and by the time you have the $$, it might be even cheaper!



mrsmiller said:


> am I  the only BAD MOTHER in this group
> that cannot wait for my children to go back to school so I can have the whole place for myself
> and run naked thru the whole house doing the banana dance
> 
> Linnette


Okay, let's see.  No, I'm sure you're not the only mother who's excited about their kids going to school and that certainly doesn't make you a bad mother.

However, you may be the only one who wants to run through the house naked, doing this-  

 You're so funny!



Stephres said:


> What? That is not true at all. I was sticking my tongue at Teresa because she says I need supervision at the dismeet!
> 
> Why do I always get blamed? A time out and accused of breaking a sewing machine?
> 
> I was thinking that too, but now I am rethinking since I have been accused of breaking her old machine.



All is forgiven then.  Wait- why wouldn't you hold my haaaaaaand??? 

I did NOT accuse you of breaking my machine.  Besides, it was all Tom's fault!!! 

I broke my machine while trying to gather up the sides of Tessa's Cinderella dress by putting REALLY thick bobbin thread in.  It was more like thin rope than thread.  So, it was totally my own stupidity.



mytwotinks said:


> How do you guys know I'm not naked right now?  I love my kids, but they were begging for some structure in their lives!  They think they were fighting over the t.v. station, but what they were really wanting is to go to school!!!


   
First pantless sewing and now this!!


----------



## LisaZoe

mrsmiller said:


> am I  the only BAD MOTHER in this group
> 
> that cannot wait for my children to go back to school so I can have the whole place for myself
> and run naked thru the whole house doing the banana dance
> 
> Linnette



I guess I'm in the BAD MOTHER club, too.  I am definitely looking forward to Zoe starting school in 2 weeks. As much as I love her, I'm done listening to "I'm bored, there's nothing to do" when I can give her a list of things to do and she turns them all down.  Heck, I'm an even badder mom because I signed her up for the after school program to get a little extra time a few days a week. I'm so looking forward to being able to run errands, go fabric shopping, etc. all by myself again. She does well if I keep things quick but, not surprisingly, she isn't fond of lingering over the bolts of fabric at my favorite store which is more than 73,000 square feet in size with more than 8,000 prints just in the quilting section!!! 

OK, I'll go further and admit I'm in the baddest mother club because we had balloons at her first birthday and they were scattered all over the place.  I also didn't "baby proof" the house except to put a couple locks on cupboards and outlet protectors on any she could reach.  



revrob said:


> NO!  You're not alone!  I'm a member of the BAD MOTHER club!  I haven't made plans to run naked through the house yet though.  HMMM...



Am I a bad mother because I do go around the house naked sometimes? Never when there's a chance one of Zoe's friends will stop by but when it's just the 2 of us, I don't worry. I hate dressing in the bathroom so after I dry, I just walk to my room "au naturale".  I've even been known to go to the kitchen for a soda before I get dressed.  



TravelinGal said:


> I'm on the fence - It's sad to see him going to preschool 4 days a week this year (2 days a week last year) but I'm also REALLY excited to have a couple hours of free time!  I'll be able to make his shorts for the trip without any issues and I can go to the gym or shop (don't like shopping much, but it's sure a lot easier without a little one along!) or ...  well, not running through the house naked.  DH works from home and occasionally has his partner come over etc.  That would be BAAAADDD.
> 
> Does it make me a bad mom that I didn't take any first day of school pictures this morning?



Nope, just a busy mom with other things on her mind. 

OK, Zoe and I are off for a 2 night camping trip. I'm keeping my fingers crossed we make it OK because it's been raining here this morning. Usually if it's raining here, it's even worse at the beach. I think I just heard thunder, too. Good thing we'll have a heater in the yurt...


----------



## Clared

t-beri said:


> OK. So I want to make a bag for my school things.  I have Amy Butlers nappy bag pattern but I'm missing the instructions.  But also, I think I want more of a hobo or swing bag look.  Anyone know of a good free pattern (YES I CHECKED THE BOOKMARKS!!!) or tutorial?  There is another AB pattern I like but I hate to spend 12.95 on a pattern. I'm cheap and broke!!!
> 
> ...t.



http://www.burdastyle.com/patterns/show/3829

Is this any good?


----------



## HeatherSue

CastleCreations said:


> I uploaded a video to Youtube that I wanted to share...it's Miss Ireland with two missing front teeth at Epcot hiding from the rain...LOL
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ-3YYix3VI


What a little cutie!!



jham said:


> I didn't go last week because the kids had swimming lessons but I managed to lose 3.2 lbs. in 2 weeks  I was just hoping to break even so I'm


GREAT JOB!!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Although Sara Beth did do her schoolwork today in her undies!


Now that's not something  you hear every day! 



100AcrePrincess said:


>


What a sweet outfit!! Very cute!  Yes, I definitely think that's a camera spoon!



karebear1 said:


> *Heather........* I told you we needed to be more cat like in our slinking away from the other thread! T has found us now..... and we have to wait for 250 pages to pass before we can try to lose her again! DRAT!!!  FOILED AGAIN!
> 
> Congrats on the big girl pants! No more baby....



 I was too busy whining that Steph ditched me.  T must have heard! 

Thanks on congratulating me on the big girl pants.  I've been wearing them for over 30 years!  They just seem to keep getting bigger!


----------



## karebear1

HeatherSue said:


> I was too busy whining that Steph ditched me.  T must have heard!
> 
> Thanks on congratulating me on the big girl pants.  I've been wearing them for over 30 years!  They just seem to keep getting bigger!



        Ahhhhhhhhhhhh......... you cracky me up again today!

Steph ditched you??!!!??? Was that YOU she ditched???

Way to go Steph!! Oh!! I mean..... that was a mean and terrible thing to do to our friend Steph! You should really apologize to Heather and be her friend! She is, after all, in big girl pants for over 30 years now! That's nothin' to shake you finger at ya know! 

And you're right again...... I should've addressed my comment about losing T to Teresa........... I may have been in big girl pants longer then 30 years, but my mind is QUICKLY slipping away. I sure hope the bladder control doesn't follow!


----------



## MineeBaby

What a beautiful Cinderella dress and Animal Kingdom dress! I just LOVE the animal kingdom fabric. Where did you get it and what is the pattern you used? I tried looking at the YCMT patterns, but it is hard to find. 

I actually have a question for you all that I am hoping you can help me out with. I am making a Cinderella dress for my daughter using the Butterick pattern 4320, but I wanted to change the sleeves so they actually are skinny and puff straight up like Cinderella's, not the poofy short sleeve they have on the pattern. I am having a tough time figuring out how to make this sort of sleeve and I was wondering if you have any tips or can point me in the right direction.

Thanks!
Heidi


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

t-beri said:


> OK. So I want to make a bag for my school things. I have Amy Butlers nappy bag pattern but I'm missing the instructions. But also, I think I want more of a hobo or swing bag look. Anyone know of a good free pattern (YES I CHECKED THE BOOKMARKS!!!) or tutorial? There is another AB pattern I like but I hate to spend 12.95 on a pattern. I'm cheap and broke!!!
> 
> ...t.


I found this one. http://www.jcarolinecreative.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Store_Code=JC&Screen=HOBO_BAG


----------



## karebear1

Can someone help me find my mind? I seem to have lost it somewhere in the last thread.


----------



## t-beri

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I found this one. http://www.jcarolinecreative.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Store_Code=JC&Screen=HOBO_BAG



Thanks Tom!
This one isn't bad and do ya know I think I have this pattern saved!!!   What a dope!!!

I had looked at the one on Burda earlier, it seems too small for carrying my school stuff in.

MIND you, I am going to be 31 in.. well, soon, and I do want something that is KIND OF hip. Since I'll be going to school with a bunch of children. I am hoping to get some japanese Alice in wonderland fabric for it.  That would be VERY COOL  It would also defeat the cheapness of making it myself but what can I say...

...t.


----------



## jham

100AcrePrincess said:


>



Cute outfit, love the camera spoon! 



karebear1 said:


> Congrats on your weight loss and successful reporting in today! I know it's a scary thing to do- but you did it anyway!  I'm doing pretty good as well., but I dare not say how much because I always jinx myself when I do!



Thanks, I'm the opposite.  I jinx myself if I don't report my progress or lack of.  I need accountability.  And praise.  I'm kinda like a little kid. 



MineeBaby said:


> What a beautiful Cinderella dress and Animal Kingdom dress! I just LOVE the animal kingdom fabric. Where did you get it and what is the pattern you used? I tried looking at the YCMT patterns, but it is hard to find.
> 
> I actually have a question for you all that I am hoping you can help me out with. I am making a Cinderella dress for my daughter using the Butterick pattern 4320, but I wanted to change the sleeves so they actually are skinny and puff straight up like Cinderella's, not the poofy short sleeve they have on the pattern. I am having a tough time figuring out how to make this sort of sleeve and I was wondering if you have any tips or can point me in the right direction.
> 
> Thanks!
> Heidi



I don't know what to tell you about the Cinderella sleeves, no experience there.  The cute animal fabric I think is from Ikea.  Not sure which pattern she used, but I think she posted it not too many posts after the outfit.


----------



## sahm1000

I have a question for anyone that has done Carla C's Simply Sweet Boutique Dress and Top.  I bought the pattern a while ago and I am preparing myself to get ready to start making it for my girls.  The pattern calls for a lining in the top...............we are planning on wearing the dress in September in WDW.  Do I still need the lining?  Or will it make it too hot for the girls?  I'm just not sure if the lining is needed to make the dress correctly.  Any help will be so appreciated!  IF you have any other helpful tips please let me know!  Thanks!


----------



## t-beri

I would line it. If you're using a light to mid weight cotton it shouldn't be bad. The lining is really going to help it lay right and look professional.  We live in FL. and all of Little's bodice's are lined and her simply sweet ones and a few others are lined and interlined. We've never had a problem with them being too hot.

HTH!
...t.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

karebear1 said:


> Can someone help me find my mind? I seem to have lost it somewhere in the last thread.



It's probably with mine.  If you see them...let me know


----------



## Stephres

mrsmiller said:


> am I  the only BAD MOTHER in this group
> 
> that cannot wait for my children to go back to school so I can have the whole place for myself
> and run naked thru the whole house doing the banana dance
> 
> Linnette



Dude, I am so disappointed that school got cancelled for tomorrow! I was so looking forward to getting rid of them!



100AcrePrincess said:


>



Cute jumper! And I love your little one with the measuring spoon. I am always trying to find measuring spoons and cups around our house!



HeatherSue said:


> Yes, I remember now!  But, that was not Steph's fault!  I thought I had upholstery thread, but it was some other kind of thread that was WAY too thick to ever use in a machine!
> 
> All is forgiven then.  Wait- why wouldn't you hold my haaaaaaand???
> 
> I did NOT accuse you of breaking my machine.  Besides, it was all Tom's fault!!!
> 
> I broke my machine while trying to gather up the sides of Tessa's Cinderella dress by putting REALLY thick bobbin thread in.  It was more like thin rope than thread.  So, it was totally my own stupidity.



Ok, I am really sorry I didn't hold your hand. It was early this morning and I was bleary-eyed. Please forgive me because I want you to make me something with your new machine!  



karebear1 said:


> Way to go Steph!! Oh!! I mean..... that was a mean and terrible thing to do to our friend Steph! You should really apologize to Heather and be her friend! She is, after all, in big girl pants for over 30 years now! That's nothin' to shake you finger at ya know!



Please please please Heather forgive me and I so admire your accomplishment of being in big girl pants for over 30 years now!  



MineeBaby said:


> I actually have a question for you all that I am hoping you can help me out with. I am making a Cinderella dress for my daughter using the Butterick pattern 4320, but I wanted to change the sleeves so they actually are skinny and puff straight up like Cinderella's, not the poofy short sleeve they have on the pattern. I am having a tough time figuring out how to make this sort of sleeve and I was wondering if you have any tips or can point me in the right direction.
> 
> Thanks!
> Heidi



Hi Heidi, I saw your question on the other thread and have no clue! I am not good a pattern altering, but maybe Linette will have a few good ideas.



t-beri said:


> MIND you, I am going to be 31 in.. well, soon, and I do want something that is KIND OF hip. Since I'll be going to school with a bunch of children. I am hoping to get some japanese Alice in wonderland fabric for it.  That would be VERY COOL  It would also defeat the cheapness of making it myself but what can I say...
> 
> ...t.



I have some left from Megan's dress but I don't know if there is enough to make a bag. You are welcome to it if you want it.



sahm1000 said:


> I have a question for anyone that has done Carla C's Simply Sweet Boutique Dress and Top.  I bought the pattern a while ago and I am preparing myself to get ready to start making it for my girls.  The pattern calls for a lining in the top...............we are planning on wearing the dress in September in WDW.  Do I still need the lining?  Or will it make it too hot for the girls?  I'm just not sure if the lining is needed to make the dress correctly.  Any help will be so appreciated!  IF you have any other helpful tips please let me know!  Thanks!



You need the lining to make it fit together right, but you don't need the piece in between the lining and the outside, whatever she called it (underlining?). If you read the pattern you can see that the lining makes a little package that holds the straps and just makes it a lot easier. HTH!

Hey, remember my sewing area? I cleaned up yesterday and today!

Here are my machines. Hey, I had a mat and ruler under all that crap. I kept Megan's picture by the serger so I can look at and smile as I am sewing:






This is my organizer, all organized. The pile of fabric is immediate projects and Scrappy's butt is just there for your enjoyment:






I took all the uncut fabric waiting to become outfits and folded them neatly and put them inside the cedar chest. The bigger bin on the bookcase has all my ymct patterns in ziploc bags. The smaller bin has ziploc bags of bias tape, ric rac, elastic and trim.






Now here is my problem. In my closet I have a big bin for fabric scraps and small bin for commercial patterns. Both are overflowing. I guess that will be my next project!






I'm pooped!


----------



## schnerk

Hey Guys, I am trying to build up my hoard of fabric, and I am having trouble finding some disney fabric.  Are there any websites (other than e-bay) that you check for new and nifty stuff?

Thanks


----------



## Clared

Well, I actually did some sewing this weekend!!!  I'd love to say I've done a Linette, but these have been 'works in progress' for a while now  

This is just an everyday, I liked the look of the fabric outfit






And this is a dress/top inspired by ncmomof2's tops!!  The only problem is I like yours much better than mine!!!  I wasn't brave enough to try shirring so this is a pattern with two rows of casing and elastic threaded through.














Hope cut her first tooth over the weekend (well you can feel it but not see it yet) and she's grumpy as anything, so wasn't really in a co-operative mood I'm afraid!


----------



## mrsklamc

Clare that yellow top/shirt is precious.

OK, before I order the bucket hat pattern, can someone tell me exactly what paper piecing is and why someone said they didn't want to do it?

My sister has twin baby boys and I think this would be so fun!


----------



## ncmomof2

Clared said:


> And this is a dress/top inspired by ncmomof2's tops!!  The only problem is I like yours much better than mine!!!  I wasn't brave enough to try shirring so this is a pattern with two rows of casing and elastic threaded through.



Looks great!  I love the mickeys at the bottom.  I have to try that sometime.


----------



## t-beri

CLARE that mickey dress is soo cute!!  I am excited about the resurgence of yellow we've had lately.  I missed yellow.  

STEPH: Well at least you haven't gotten rid of them yet!!  Mine went today and I have to take them back tomorrow    I hope you guys don't get hit too bad!!  Maybe a little Alice is better than none.  DO you have the tea party fabric or just the cards and what color is it?  That sounds picky but I really will take whatever you've got Maybe I can just do some Alice patches.
LMK!!!and STAY SAFE....NO HURRICANE PARTIES ON THE BEACH


----------



## peachygreen

Clared said:


> And this is a dress/top inspired by ncmomof2's tops!!  The only problem is I like yours much better than mine!!!  I wasn't brave enough to try shirring so this is a pattern with two rows of casing and elastic threaded through.




I love the dress (apparently I can't quote images either yet).  One of these days I'll have to learn how to do that.  Are the Mickey's appliques?


----------



## sohappy

Here is my big give for MistyMouse.  It went out in the mail today.






And here is the beginnings of Cooper's back to school outfit.  (Please tell me he is not going to get beat up)  Imagine that the sleeves are actually on the shirt and that the buttons are on there too.  I got some buttons that look like crayons.  They had blue, red and yellow (green, orange and purple) in the pack, but only one pack.  I guess I am going to have to use the green one too- there is green on the apples, right?














I wish that I would have centered the appliques a little better.  And made the C on the back larger (had plans to, but forgot).  I also wish that my machine had been cooperating and would have done the "is for Cooper" for me instead of me trying to do it by satin stitching over outlines. . .lots of improvements for next time.

Now the questions-  Shorts-  I have enough yellow fabric and plenty of the apple and some red too.  I was thinking of yellow shorts with an apple applique on the leg, or maybe yellow with apple trim (too girlish?).  I need help-  What do you think I should do?  Oh, and I need to get it done tonight.  School starts Wednesday and tonight is my only time without the kids.


----------



## sahm1000

t-beri said:


> I would line it. If you're using a light to mid weight cotton it shouldn't be bad. The lining is really going to help it lay right and look professional.  We live in FL. and all of Little's bodice's are lined and her simply sweet ones and a few others are lined and interlined. We've never had a problem with them being too hot.
> 
> HTH!
> ...t.





Stephres said:


> You need the lining to make it fit together right, but you don't need the piece in between the lining and the outside, whatever she called it (underlining?). If you read the pattern you can see that the lining makes a little package that holds the straps and just makes it a lot easier. HTH!




Thanks to both of you!  So one more question.............I know I need to do the lining, but do I need to do the middle piece too (I guess that is the underlining)?  And what fabric did you use for this piece if I should do it.  I realize it won't show since it's in the middle, but did you use the same fabric as what is on the outside?  Also, if I'm going to put an applique on the top, do I do it after I cut the top piece and before I sew it all together (I mean all of the top pieces, not the whole dress) I'm sorry for so many questions!  Thanks again for all of the help!


----------



## TravelinGal

Am I just too anal that I care how my son looks? 

Today, when I took DS to first day of school there were quite a few kids there in dirty stained clothes and I noticed that the parents weren't exactly getting into junky cars. (nice SUVs/Minivans etc) So, surely it can't be that they can't afford clean clothes for their kids, right? It really looks like the just do not care AT ALL! One kid was even wearing dirty torn clothes! (and that mom got into a newer Escalade!)


----------



## sohappy

TravelinGal said:


> Am I just too anal that I care how my son looks?
> 
> Today, when I took DS to first day of school there were quite a few kids there in dirty stained clothes and I noticed that the parents weren't exactly getting into junky cars. (nice SUVs/Minivans etc) So, surely it can't be that they can't afford clean clothes for their kids, right? It really looks like the just do not care AT ALL! One kid was even wearing dirty torn clothes! (and that mom got into a newer Escalade!)



So they have to wear uniforms?  I know that Jackson is wearing his old shorts this year.  He can only wear shorts for the first 2 months of the school year (school policy).  I refuse to buy new shorts for 2 months.  He will absolutely need some when he can wear them again (for April and May ONLY).  He will get new shorts then and will probably be wearing them to start school the next year.  In this case, I can see not wearing NEW clothes.  I don't get dirty or ripped clothes though.  Oh, I do make them wear their jeans if they rip them.  They get so many pairs of jeans a year and they won't get anymore unless they grow or something major happens.  Jackson is very hard on pants, so he always ends up with ripped knees.  He would rip out the knees for every pair I bought, even if I bought 50 pair a year- no joke!


----------



## TravelinGal

sohappy said:


> So they have to wear uniforms?  I know that Jackson is wearing his old shorts this year.  He can only wear shorts for the first 2 months of the school year (school policy).  I refuse to buy new shorts for 2 months.  He will absolutely need some when he can wear them again (for April and May ONLY).  He will get new shorts then and will probably be wearing them to start school the next year.  In this case, I can see not wearing NEW clothes.  I don't get dirty or ripped clothes though.  Oh, I do make them wear their jeans if they rip them.  They get so many pairs of jeans a year and they won't get anymore unless they grow or something major happens.  Jackson is very hard on pants, so he always ends up with ripped knees.  He would rip out the knees for every pair I bought, even if I bought 50 pair a year- no joke!



I almost wish they had uniforms!  Of course, Ethan would look sharp no matter what.  I just don't to junky for him.  He ALWAYS wears a polo style shirt to school with clean, unstained, untorn jeans.  
No, these kids were just in dirty 'street' clothes.  Stuff that looked like they'd played all summer in them and mom maybe washed them once ever week or so.  GROSS!


----------



## luxy

Ok I moved myself over, re-bookmark so I don't forget!


----------



## Clared

peachygreen said:


> I love the dress (apparently I can't quote images either yet).  One of these days I'll have to learn how to do that.  Are the Mickey's appliques?



Yes - I've got mickey heads down to a tee now!!  I've got another project in hand at the minute which is slow going as its far mre complicated.

Thanks for the kind words all!!!


----------



## Stephres

sahm1000 said:


> Thanks to both of you!  So one more question.............I know I need to do the lining, but do I need to do the middle piece too (I guess that is the underlining)?  And what fabric did you use for this piece if I should do it.  I realize it won't show since it's in the middle, but did you use the same fabric as what is on the outside?  Also, if I'm going to put an applique on the top, do I do it after I cut the top piece and before I sew it all together (I mean all of the top pieces, not the whole dress) I'm sorry for so many questions!  Thanks again for all of the help!



Oh, I never do that middle piece. I have never had a problem leaving it out. If you feel you must do it, I would do it in the lightest (in weight) fabric possible. But mine have looked perfectly fine without it.



t-beri said:


> STEPH: Well at least you haven't gotten rid of them yet!!  Mine went today and I have to take them back tomorrow    I hope you guys don't get hit too bad!!  Maybe a little Alice is better than none.  DO you have the tea party fabric or just the cards and what color is it?  That sounds picky but I really will take whatever you've got Maybe I can just do some Alice patches.
> LMK!!!and STAY SAFE....NO HURRICANE PARTIES ON THE BEACH



I do not understand the people who do that, hey I might get killed but look at those waves!

Ok I checked and I only have a piece of the cards fabric about 8x45 inches. I'm sorry. Maybe you can use it for the trim or something.



sohappy said:


>



1) That cars shirt is so cute!

2) I think a green button would look great.

3) Shorts: I tend to do something plain to go with the homemade boy stuff. Like if I make Jacob shorts, I'll just get a matching plain t-shirt or vice versa. But Cooper is little and cute so you would probably get away with a cute whole outfit. That's just what I try to do for my boy.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

The Moonk's Mom said:


> It was fun at the zoo.  It was really a good day to go.  We are planning a trip to the mountains...my parents have a place in Cullowhee over where Western Carolina is so it comes out as a cheap trip.
> 
> Oh!  Have you been to fabric world yet?  Katie (my fabric watchdog daughter) saw a commercial for them in Charollotte...I thought about going and checking it out but didn't know if you had been yet.



Oh, I passed it and really wanted to go, but on the way home my hunger won out.   One day I will do it!  I really want to go!



sahm1000 said:


> I have a question for anyone that has done Carla C's Simply Sweet Boutique Dress and Top.  I bought the pattern a while ago and I am preparing myself to get ready to start making it for my girls.  The pattern calls for a lining in the top...............we are planning on wearing the dress in September in WDW.  Do I still need the lining?  Or will it make it too hot for the girls?  I'm just not sure if the lining is needed to make the dress correctly.  Any help will be so appreciated!  IF you have any other helpful tips please let me know!  Thanks!




I do both the underling and lining.  For both I use broadcloth because it is really light.  I really like the way the whole dress comes out with all the pieces.  I am almost done with one that I hope to post tonight.  We are going end of september.  Hope it isn't too hot!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

100AcrePrincess said:


> Unless I could convince dh that he doesn't need to use the other end of the dining room table to eat & work from.


That comment has me laughing out loud. 



100AcrePrincess said:


> I'm lucky I guess, dd4 doesn't start school under Wednesday.  I got the top for her jumper finished today since it's actually supposed to be cooler this week (like the low 80's she complains about being cold easily).  I had planned on waiting & making it long sleeved.  Oh well.
> 
> My camera & I had issues today so the pics aren't great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that I got 'My picture too, Mommy' from dd2 so:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really twirls (that was dd4's only real request - make it twirl-y).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why yes, dd2 IS playing peek-a-boo with a measureing spoon.   Either that or it was supposed to be a camera & she was taking my picture.


Very pretty.




sahm1000 said:


> I have a question for anyone that has done Carla C's Simply Sweet Boutique Dress and Top.  I bought the pattern a while ago and I am preparing myself to get ready to start making it for my girls.  The pattern calls for a lining in the top...............we are planning on wearing the dress in September in WDW.  Do I still need the lining?  Or will it make it too hot for the girls?  I'm just not sure if the lining is needed to make the dress correctly.  Any help will be so appreciated!  IF you have any other helpful tips please let me know!  Thanks!


I never put the middle piece in when I made this pattern. I always think that it is too thick. 



Clared said:


> Well, I actually did some sewing this weekend!!!  I'd love to say I've done a Linette, but these have been 'works in progress' for a while now
> 
> This is just an everyday, I liked the look of the fabric outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a dress/top inspired by ncmomof2's tops!!  The only problem is I like yours much better than mine!!!  I wasn't brave enough to try shirring so this is a pattern with two rows of casing and elastic threaded through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope cut her first tooth over the weekend (well you can feel it but not see it yet) and she's grumpy as anything, so wasn't really in a co-operative mood I'm afraid!


 Cute Cute Cute.



sohappy said:


> Here is my big give for MistyMouse.  It went out in the mail today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the beginnings of Cooper's back to school outfit.  (Please tell me he is not going to get beat up)  Imagine that the sleeves are actually on the shirt and that the buttons are on there too.  I got some buttons that look like crayons.  They had blue, red and yellow (green, orange and purple) in the pack, but only one pack.  I guess I am going to have to use the green one too- there is green on the apples, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish that I would have centered the appliques a little better.  And made the C on the back larger (had plans to, but forgot).  I also wish that my machine had been cooperating and would have done the "is for Cooper" for me instead of me trying to do it by satin stitching over outlines. . .lots of improvements for next time.
> 
> Now the questions-  Shorts-  I have enough yellow fabric and plenty of the apple and some red too.  I was thinking of yellow shorts with an apple applique on the leg, or maybe yellow with apple trim (too girlish?).  I need help-  What do you think I should do?  Oh, and I need to get it done tonight.  School starts Wednesday and tonight is my only time without the kids.


This is some cute boy stuff.


----------



## jham

Clared said:


> Well, I actually did some sewing this weekend!!!  I'd love to say I've done a Linette, but these have been 'works in progress' for a while now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope cut her first tooth over the weekend (well you can feel it but not see it yet) and she's grumpy as anything, so wasn't really in a co-operative mood I'm afraid!



Hope looks so cute in yellow!  I love the top.



sahm1000 said:


> Thanks to both of you!  So one more question.............I know I need to do the lining, but do I need to do the middle piece too (I guess that is the underlining)?  And what fabric did you use for this piece if I should do it.  I realize it won't show since it's in the middle, but did you use the same fabric as what is on the outside?  Also, if I'm going to put an applique on the top, do I do it after I cut the top piece and before I sew it all together (I mean all of the top pieces, not the whole dress) I'm sorry for so many questions!  Thanks again for all of the help!



No, you don't need to do the underlining.  I usually use a really lightweight white fabric for my underlining.  And you cut out the top piece, then applique, then stitch it to the lining (and underlining if you use it).  Did that make sense?  



sohappy said:


> Here is my big give for MistyMouse.  It went out in the mail today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the beginnings of Cooper's back to school outfit.  (Please tell me he is not going to get beat up)  Imagine that the sleeves are actually on the shirt and that the buttons are on there too.  I got some buttons that look like crayons.  They had blue, red and yellow (green, orange and purple) in the pack, but only one pack.  I guess I am going to have to use the green one too- there is green on the apples, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish that I would have centered the appliques a little better.  And made the C on the back larger (had plans to, but forgot).  I also wish that my machine had been cooperating and would have done the "is for Cooper" for me instead of me trying to do it by satin stitching over outlines. . .lots of improvements for next time.
> 
> Now the questions-  Shorts-  I have enough yellow fabric and plenty of the apple and some red too.  I was thinking of yellow shorts with an apple applique on the leg, or maybe yellow with apple trim (too girlish?).  I need help-  What do you think I should do?  Oh, and I need to get it done tonight.  School starts Wednesday and tonight is my only time without the kids.




Cooper would look cute in anything!  Your shirts turned out great.  Are you saying you freehanded the "is for Cooper" ?  I agree that he is young enough to get away with whatever you want to do for shorts.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

HeatherSue said:


> Okay, I wanted to catch up on everything before I posted my big news.  No, I'm not pregnant.   But, I am about ready to burst with excitement!!
> 
> We had a family reunion at a park yesterday and I was chatting with my cousin.  She was a hot-shot in the sewing industry and even wrote a few books (her name was Tracy Helmer, she has since gotten a divorce and remarried and stopped sewing).  I am ashamed to say that I had never read her books and didn't even know what they were about.  Apparently, they were about machine embroidery!  Wow, I just did a search for her on amazon and there are 3 books on there written by her.  I'm so ashamed.  Anyway, we were chatting and I told her that Teresa sewed Tessa's shirt (the ice cream cone one) and that I did the applique.  She said "You're not ready for a $5,000 embroidery machine yet, are you?"  I laughed and said "I would love one and I was looking at them on the internet yesterday."  She said "Well, I've got the Husqvarna Designer 1 just sitting in my basement.  Do you want to use it?" Her husband chimed in with "I'll even carry it out to your car for you."



Congratulations on the machine!! Can't wait to see what you make with it..whatever it is, I know it will be GORGEOUS!!



glorib said:


>



He looks so handsome, and I love the kissing goodbye picture.



TSNCS said:


>



Love the Ohana outfits...especially the pink hibiscus fabric!!



t-beri said:


> Liliana wore big girl undies to school today (Tink ones) and when we were getting dressed she said "NO MORE DIAPERS FOR ME!!!"
> 
> ...t.



Yay on "no more diapers".  




100AcrePrincess said:


>



Love the back to school outfit!  Am I a bad mommy for not making my dd a back to school outfit...she doesn't start till 8/25 but I don't think I am going to have time to make one!!  I made her a strawberry top/pants the other day, maybe I will have to send her in that.



LisaZoe said:


> I also didn't "baby proof" the house except to put a couple locks on cupboards and outlet protectors on any she could reach.



Then, I am also part of the bad mommy club...I don't really "baby proof" our home either.  We have a 2 story home, and we have never put up a baby gate on the top or the bottom, I have couple locks on cupboards in the kitchen (just the one right under the sink with my cleaning stuffs), and outlet protectors in room that she played in..that's probably it.  



mommyof2princesses said:


> I do both the underling and lining.  For both I use broadcloth because it is really light.  I really like the way the whole dress comes out with all the pieces.  I am almost done with one that I hope to post tonight.  We are going end of september.  Hope it isn't too hot!



I usually do both the lining and underlining as well.  I usually use broadcloth for the lining, and muslin for the underlining.  I think it would be OK without the underlining...her stripwork jumper pattern doesn't has underlining, and it  was fine.


----------



## HeatherSue

Stephres said:


> Ok, I am really sorry I didn't hold your hand. It was early this morning and I was bleary-eyed. Please forgive me because I want you to make me something with your new machine!
> 
> Please please please Heather forgive me and I so admire your accomplishment of being in big girl pants for over 30 years now!


I forgive you.  Even if you have an alterior motive...

I rarely have an accident, either!  

I am SO proud of you for cleaning up your sewing area!  I started working on mine today, too. Then, Sawyer woke up from his nap early. I'll try and get it looking nice again by tomorrow!



Clared said:


> Well, I actually did some sewing this weekend!!!  I'd love to say I've done a Linette, but these have been 'works in progress' for a while now


I love the new catchphrase- "a Linnette" will hereby mean you sewed something up insanely fast!!

Both outfits are SO cute!  I especially love the yellow one!  If you can figure out how to do 2 casings, you can shirr!  All you need is elastic thread!



sahm1000 said:


> Thanks to both of you!  So one more question.............I know I need to do the lining, but do I need to do the middle piece too (I guess that is the underlining)?  And what fabric did you use for this piece if I should do it.  I realize it won't show since it's in the middle, but did you use the same fabric as what is on the outside?  Also, if I'm going to put an applique on the top, do I do it after I cut the top piece and before I sew it all together (I mean all of the top pieces, not the whole dress) I'm sorry for so many questions!  Thanks again for all of the help!


I don't think it's completely necessary.  I like the way the dress hangs a little better when I use the underlining.  But, I've made the dress without it a few times and it still looks good.  If you do use it, find a really flimsy, thin cotton. 

I cut the pieces out and then do the applique before I sew it together. Just keep your seam allowances in mind when you place the applique.



TravelinGal said:


> Am I just too anal that I care how my son looks?
> 
> Today, when I took DS to first day of school there were quite a few kids there in dirty stained clothes and I noticed that the parents weren't exactly getting into junky cars. (nice SUVs/Minivans etc) So, surely it can't be that they can't afford clean clothes for their kids, right? It really looks like the just do not care AT ALL! One kid was even wearing dirty torn clothes! (and that mom got into a newer Escalade!)


Maybe they're making fashion statements!  Or, maybe they rolled around in a mud puddle right before they got into the car and their parents didn't notice!  



Stephres said:


> I do not understand the people who do that, hey I might get killed but look at those waves!



I thought she was kidding!!! People actually do that?!

SOHAPPY: I lost Cooper's shirt in my multi-quote!  I love the "C is for Cooper" on the back.  What a cute idea!!   I'm with Steph on doing a plainer looking shorts so it doesn't look girly.  I think the red fabric would look cute!

I love how you used 3 different fabrics for the Big Give Cars shirt.  That turned out great!!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Stephres said:


> .



Looks great!! Now I need to go clean my sewing area up, especially since I have company tomorrow afternoon/evening!   I wish I can have a sewing room like karebear...I keep going back and look at those pictures and admire her sewing area!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Wooo hoooo...I just put down a $200 deposit for our 2009 trip to WDW...August 2-12, 2009!   We will be there for dd's 6th birthday.  We decided to stay at POP.   I guess I should start a trip report for my trip this year (is it too late to start one?), before starting a pre-trip report for the next trip (besides, I think it is way too early for a pre-trippie!!).


----------



## CampbellScot

I got LOST! 

I didn't have a moving buddy!   

Stupid hurricane is going to ruin my vacation and NOW we will probably we stuck in New Jersey forever!    

I am so bummed out I had a crying fit. I seriously think this hurricane in Florida is going to mess with our flights at the very least.  AND I heard there is a hurricane right behind Fay that will probably cause trouble NEXT week.

I'm thinking seriously that we may just cancel the whole thing. We got trip insurance. I don't know what to do.





CastleCreations said:


> I can't believe I'm WAYYYY back on page 5...geesh..oh well. The girls got off to a good start this morning...I forgot to put their lunches in their backpacks...Neither one wants to go through the lunch line but today they will have too. Here is a photo of them before they seperated for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ireland wanted a messenger bag this year, and to wear her Hanna Montana shirt...she's never even watched the show.. she also wouldn't let me pull up her hair, she wanted it down....whatever... and so another year begins....



your girls are gorgeous! I loved the video of Ireland missing her teeth and not wanting get rain on her "outfit"! too cute!


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> Okay, I wanted to catch up on everything before I posted my big news.  No, I'm not pregnant.   But, I am about ready to burst with excitement!!
> 
> We had a family reunion at a park yesterday and I was chatting with my cousin.  She was a hot-shot in the sewing industry and even wrote a few books (her name was Tracy Helmer, she has since gotten a divorce and remarried and stopped sewing).  I am ashamed to say that I had never read her books and didn't even know what they were about.  Apparently, they were about machine embroidery!  Wow, I just did a search for her on amazon and there are 3 books on there written by her.  I'm so ashamed.  Anyway, we were chatting and I told her that Teresa sewed Tessa's shirt (the ice cream cone one) and that I did the applique.  She said "You're not ready for a $5,000 embroidery machine yet, are you?"  I laughed and said "I would love one and I was looking at them on the internet yesterday."  She said "Well, I've got the Husqvarna Designer 1 just sitting in my basement.  Do you want to use it?" Her husband chimed in with "I'll even carry it out to your car for you."
> 
> 
> This is the EXACT same machine I had been drooling over online, thinking that I would NEVER be able to afford it!!!
> 
> It is the most fantastic looking machine ever!!! It does EVERYTHING!!!!! It has a HUGE embroidery hoop, you can customize your own designs, I have no idea what else it does!!!!!!  Here's a link to all the info on the sewing machine:
> 
> http://www.husqvarnaviking.com/us/402_452.htm
> 
> She's going to be gone this week (taking her son to college), but she said I could come over and pick it up next Tuesday.  She'll even show me how to use it.  As I understand it, I can borrow it as long as I want. I still need to discuss with her how much she will hate me if I break her machine and things like that.
> 
> I am beside myself with excitement!!!!  I am positively GIDDY!!!!!!!


 How fun is that!  


Disney 4 Me said:


> Subbing to the new thread. I hope to keep up with this one better than I did with part 7.
> 
> Aleah's 5th birthday is today. Nothing exciting, though. I'm working and then she and Heidi have gymnastics. We'll do a cake later tonight. She's having a party on Saturday for all of the relatives.


Happy bday Aleah!




glorib said:


> Whew! I made it over!  I've been trying to catch up from the last few days!  There have been a lot of birthdays!  Happy Birthday to everyone who's had a birthday recently!!  Way too much to multi-quote, so I'll mention a few things that I can remember!  Teresa, that Cinderella dress is just gorgeous!  Steph, I love Megan's school outfit!  And I forget who it was, but the Pooh applique outfits were too cute!  I know there's tons more - forgive me!  I had to send my Caleb to kindergarten today, so I'm a little ferklempt.
> 
> Pics, of course!
> 
> Ella giving her buddy some kisses goodbye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only a half day today, so I think we may go see a movie and out to eat tonight, Caleb's pick, of course!  So, I'm sure we'll be seeing Fly Me to the Moon and eating at either Red Robin or Chili's!  LOL!  I miss him already . . .


 Too cute I love her giving him a kiss!



CastleCreations said:


> I can't believe I'm WAYYYY back on page 5...geesh..oh well. The girls got off to a good start this morning...I forgot to put their lunches in their backpacks...Neither one wants to go through the lunch line but today they will have too. Here is a photo of them before they seperated for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ireland wanted a messenger bag this year, and to wear her Hanna Montana shirt...she's never even watched the show.. she also wouldn't let me pull up her hair, she wanted it down....whatever... and so another year begins....


Happy back to school day!



mrsmiller said:


> am I  the only BAD MOTHER in this group
> 
> that cannot wait for my children to go back to school so I can have the whole place for myself
> and run naked thru the whole house doing the banana dance
> 
> Linnette


----------



## HeatherSue

ALEAH!!



CampbellScot said:


> I got LOST!
> 
> I didn't have a moving buddy!
> 
> Stupid hurricane is going to ruin my vacation and NOW we will probably we stuck in New Jersey forever!
> 
> I am so bummed out I had a crying fit. I seriously think this hurricane in Florida is going to mess with our flights at the very least.  AND I heard there is a hurricane right behind Fay that will probably cause trouble NEXT week.
> 
> I'm thinking seriously that we may just cancel the whole thing. We got trip insurance. I don't know what to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your girls are gorgeous! I loved the video of Ireland missing her teeth and not wanting get rain on her "outfit"! too cute!



Poor baby!!  Don't make any rash decisions!! How long before the trip will you have to cancel it and be able to use the trip insurance?  Does your trip insurance cover it if you cancel and then your flight isn't canceled?


----------



## mrsklamc

CambellScot (and the other person who posted their trip was this week...I'm drawing a blank...) I'm SO sorry! I just don't know what I would do if that happened during my planned vacation!

Everyone stay safe!


----------



## minnie2

100AcrePrincess said:


> I'm lucky I guess, dd4 doesn't start school under Wednesday.  I got the top for her jumper finished today since it's actually supposed to be cooler this week (like the low 80's she complains about being cold easily).  I had planned on waiting & making it long sleeved.  Oh well.
> 
> My camera & I had issues today so the pics aren't great.


That is really cute I like that style a lot!



Stephres said:


> Dude, I am so disappointed that school got cancelled for tomorrow! I was so looking forward to getting rid of them!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute jumper! And I love your little one with the measuring spoon. I am always trying to find measuring spoons and cups around our house!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I am really sorry I didn't hold your hand. It was early this morning and I was bleary-eyed. Please forgive me because I want you to make me something with your new machine!
> 
> 
> 
> Please please please Heather forgive me and I so admire your accomplishment of being in big girl pants for over 30 years now!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Heidi, I saw your question on the other thread and have no clue! I am not good a pattern altering, but maybe Linette will have a few good ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> I have some left from Megan's dress but I don't know if there is enough to make a bag. You are welcome to it if you want it.
> 
> 
> 
> You need the lining to make it fit together right, but you don't need the piece in between the lining and the outside, whatever she called it (underlining?). If you read the pattern you can see that the lining makes a little package that holds the straps and just makes it a lot easier. HTH!
> 
> Hey, remember my sewing area? I cleaned up yesterday and today!
> 
> Here are my machines. Hey, I had a mat and ruler under all that crap. I kept Megan's picture by the serger so I can look at and smile as I am sewing:
> 
> Now here is my problem. In my closet I have a big bin for fabric scraps and small bin for commercial patterns. Both are overflowing. I guess that will be my next project!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pooped!


I have some of those patterns!  LOL  Great job organizing everything.

 Stay safe every one in FL!





Clared said:


> Well, I actually did some sewing this weekend!!!  I'd love to say I've done a Linette, but these have been 'works in progress' for a while now
> 
> This is just an everyday, I liked the look of the fabric outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a dress/top inspired by ncmomof2's tops!!  The only problem is I like yours much better than mine!!!  I wasn't brave enough to try shirring so this is a pattern with two rows of casing and elastic threaded through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope cut her first tooth over the weekend (well you can feel it but not see it yet) and she's grumpy as anything, so wasn't really in a co-operative mood I'm afraid!


 Love the yellow one!



sohappy said:


> Here is my big give for MistyMouse.  It went out in the mail today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the beginnings of Cooper's back to school outfit.  (Please tell me he is not going to get beat up)  Imagine that the sleeves are actually on the shirt and that the buttons are on there too.  I got some buttons that look like crayons.  They had blue, red and yellow (green, orange and purple) in the pack, but only one pack.  I guess I am going to have to use the green one too- there is green on the apples, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish that I would have centered the appliques a little better.  And made the C on the back larger (had plans to, but forgot).  I also wish that my machine had been cooperating and would have done the "is for Cooper" for me instead of me trying to do it by satin stitching over outlines. . .lots of improvements for next time.
> 
> Now the questions-  Shorts-  I have enough yellow fabric and plenty of the apple and some red too.  I was thinking of yellow shorts with an apple applique on the leg, or maybe yellow with apple trim (too girlish?).  I need help-  What do you think I should do?  Oh, and I need to get it done tonight.  School starts Wednesday and tonight is my only time without the kids.


 I love the C is for Cooper!  

M son would adore that cars one!  I need to make him one.  



TravelinGal said:


> Am I just too anal that I care how my son looks?
> 
> Today, when I took DS to first day of school there were quite a few kids there in dirty stained clothes and I noticed that the parents weren't exactly getting into junky cars. (nice SUVs/Minivans etc) So, surely it can't be that they can't afford clean clothes for their kids, right? It really looks like the just do not care AT ALL! One kid was even wearing dirty torn clothes! (and that mom got into a newer Escalade!)


That kind of stuff irks me too!  You don't have to go to Bloomies and get your kid an nice clean outfit!  Kmart would work.  I get all irked during school plays when kids where junk clothes!  Of course Nikki had a flower girl dress on for her school show and one for the day with the kids and a change of clothes for at night with the parents!   So I am a bit over the top! 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Wooo hoooo...I just put down a $200 deposit for our 2009 trip to WDW...August 2-12, 2009!   We will be there for dd's 6th birthday.  We decided to stay at POP.   I guess I should start a trip report for my trip this year (is it too late to start one?), before starting a pre-trip report for the next trip (besides, I think it is way too early for a pre-trippie!!).


 


thank you for all the prayers for my girlfriends little boy.  I haven't heard what happened yet but I will let you all kn


----------



## juligrl

Geez - the jump was made last night and already there's 10 pages!  Congrats on #8 I guess!


----------



## CampbellScot

I don't know y'all...I'm not sure how exactly to deal with all this weather related mess. My illusion of control is being smashed!

I'm more concerned with the flights. Once we are at Disney, we're at Disney. Period. We'll make the best of it. But I'm not sure we can get there in a timely manner and I've got all these little "things" planned and they are time sensitive.

oh well. I'm trying not to be a whiny rump.

i don't appear to be succeeding.



 

AND I'm hearing on the news right now that Fay is getting stronger as she hits Florida.

i hope everyone stays safe! Steph and Elisa...and any other Florida peeps...hunker down...hang on to Scrappy!!!


----------



## sohappy

Thanks for all the comments on the shirts.  I am going to browse wal-mart tonight and try to find inspiration.

jham- I wouldn't exactly call "is for Cooper" freehand.  I put the printed out page underneath and traced it onto the fabric with a fabric pen.  then I just satin stitched over that.  It didn't come out perfect, but it is OK.

Miss Cammie- I hope everything works out for you guys.  I hope you get down to Florida, I know you guys will make the best of it while you are there.


----------



## kpgriffin

MineeBaby said:


> What a beautiful Cinderella dress and Animal Kingdom dress! I just LOVE the animal kingdom fabric. Where did you get it and what is the pattern you used? I tried looking at the YCMT patterns, but it is hard to find.
> 
> The pattern is the strappy sundress and the material is Alexander Henry (I can't remember the name of the print). Let me know if you still can't find the YCMT pattern. I purchased it as a bundle but I think it is available individually as well.


----------



## peachygreen

When do you fly out?  
It already made land fall in Key West.  It should blow through by Wed PM leaving typical Orlando Scattered thunder showers the rest of the week. 

I think you are going to be fine for your trip.  You may have some flight delays on Wednesday, but you should still be able to make it in on Wed.  

There is medium potential for an additional storm, but it is on the other side of the Atlantic and should take a while before it goes anywhere.   

I just checked out the national hurricane center and they have it leaving FL around 2pm on Wednesday. It gives a 20% probablitity of it increasing in strength to a Cat 1 hurricane, but weakening before it would hit Orlando.  The forcasted Max Winds for Wed are 40-45mph.  

Check out the national hurricane center site.  nch.noaa.gov (I would post a link, but I can't do that yet either)  They tend to give the most accurate with least sensionalizing information about upcoming storms.


----------



## SallyfromDE

mytwotinks said:


> subbing to the new thread.
> 
> Stephres ~ I don't use my ruffler either.  I don't really like the way mine ends up looking more like little pleats than hand gathered ruffles.  I am sure that there is an expert creative mind out there that coule adjust it and make the ruffles look perfect, but that's not me!
> 
> I have actually just started marking off sections on the ruffle and the garment, so I know how much of the ruffle each section should get, and then just scrunching it up as I sew.  This has given me the bestest, fastest results!



The ruffler also pleats. To ruffle, you use the little hole to the far right, and there is a screw to adjust the tightness of the ruffle. YCMT has a tutorial and ebook on the ruffler that has a guide for this. 



MineeBaby said:


> What a beautiful Cinderella dress and Animal Kingdom dress! I just LOVE the animal kingdom fabric. Where did you get it and what is the pattern you used? I tried looking at the YCMT patterns, but it is hard to find.
> 
> I actually have a question for you all that I am hoping you can help me out with. I am making a Cinderella dress for my daughter using the Butterick pattern 4320, but I wanted to change the sleeves so they actually are skinny and puff straight up like Cinderella's, not the poofy short sleeve they have on the pattern. I am having a tough time figuring out how to make this sort of sleeve and I was wondering if you have any tips or can point me in the right direction.
> 
> Thanks!
> Heidi



Heidi, if it were me, when patterns were $1 or even $2, I'd get one with the sleeve that I wanted.


----------



## longaberger_lara

Hey, guys!
Thought I'd share what I've gotten accomplished the last couple weeks.  This is a tabletop quilt for Christmas.




valances for my dining room




halloween tabletop quilt (that is yet unquilted)




and last but not least - I drafted a pattern for that purse on etsy that I asked about.  Here is my version.  I think it will be for one of my sisters for Christmas - I just used some extra fabric that I had (leftover from when I was going to smock matching dresses for my girls some 5 or 6 years ago  )


----------



## CampbellScot

peachygreen said:


> When do you fly out?
> It already made land fall in Key West.  It should blow through by Wed PM leaving typical Orlando Scattered thunder showers the rest of the week.
> 
> I think you are going to be fine for your trip.  You may have some flight delays on Wednesday, but you should still be able to make it in on Wed.
> 
> There is medium potential for an additional storm, but it is on the other side of the Atlantic and should take a while before it goes anywhere.
> 
> I just checked out the national hurricane center and they have it leaving FL around 2pm on Wednesday. It gives a 20% probablitity of it increasing in strength to a Cat 1 hurricane, but weakening before it would hit Orlando.  The forcasted Max Winds for Wed are 40-45mph.
> 
> Check out the national hurricane center site.  nch.noaa.gov (I would post a link, but I can't do that yet either)  They tend to give the most accurate with least sensionalizing information about upcoming storms.



thanks so much for the pep talk! We actually don't fly out until Thursday morning. We are set to arrive in Florida at 10am. I think all the "sensational" reports are messing with my head. I'm not really well versed on Hurricane behavior. It makes me feel out of control and wretched!

thanks for all the info. I've got about five different pages up, keeping an eye on the progress...b/c if I can stare at it...I can control it!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

CampbellScot said:


> I don't know y'all...I'm not sure how exactly to deal with all this weather related mess. My illusion of control is being smashed!
> 
> I'm more concerned with the flights. Once we are at Disney, we're at Disney. Period. We'll make the best of it. But I'm not sure we can get there in a timely manner and I've got all these little "things" planned and they are time sensitive.
> 
> oh well. I'm trying not to be a whiny rump.
> 
> i don't appear to be succeeding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND I'm hearing on the news right now that Fay is getting stronger as she hits Florida.
> 
> i hope everyone stays safe! Steph and Elisa...and any other Florida peeps...hunker down...hang on to Scrappy!!!



I hope everything works out for you. 

For those of you at Florida..stay safe!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Anyone else get unwanted help while sewing? 






My Mom likes to dress up as a clown at events and make balloon animals for the kids. She took a clown class years ago and they used to go to the hospitals. The group disbanded, but she still likes to act like a clown.  Kirsta wanted to be a clown to, so I made her an outfit, so she could help with MomMom. I think I'm going to make her a small apron so she can keep her balloons and the pump.


----------



## minnie2

longaberger_lara said:


> Hey, guys!
> Thought I'd share what I've gotten accomplished the last couple weeks.  This is a tabletop quilt for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valances for my dining room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> halloween tabletop quilt (that is yet unquilted)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last but not least - I drafted a pattern for that purse on etsy that I asked about.  Here is my version.  I think it will be for one of my sisters for Christmas - I just used some extra fabric that I had (leftover from when I was going to smock matching dresses for my girls some 5 or 6 years ago  )


 Everything is so great!  The purse is perfect!  Did you use fusible fleece for any of them?  I am having MAJOR issues with fusible fleece!  When ever I work with it it jams my machine!  Any suggestions for help to stop that from happening?  I was using a tension of 4 with I believe a size 14 needle?  



SallyfromDE said:


> Anyone else get unwanted help while sewing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mom likes to dress up as a clown at events and make balloon animals for the kids. She took a clown class years ago and they used to go to the hospitals. The group disbanded, but she still likes to act like a clown.  Kirsta wanted to be a clown to, so I made her an outfit, so she could help with MomMom. I think I'm going to make her a small apron so she can keep her balloons and the pump.


 Love the cat picture!  Too funny!  

The clown out fit is adorable!  How fun of your mom to do the clown stuff!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

SallyfromDE said:


> Anyone else get unwanted help while sewing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mom likes to dress up as a clown at events and make balloon animals for the kids. She took a clown class years ago and they used to go to the hospitals. The group disbanded, but she still likes to act like a clown.  Kirsta wanted to be a clown to, so I made her an outfit, so she could help with MomMom. I think I'm going to make her a small apron so she can keep her balloons and the pump.


Now that is cute. Jenna won't let me dress her up like a clown. I keep asking her if she would let me do it and she said not that dressing up like a clown is dumb. I think I will show her this pic of Kirsta. Maybe she will change her mind.


----------



## Stephres

schnerk said:


> Hey Guys, I am trying to build up my hoard of fabric, and I am having trouble finding some disney fabric.  Are there any websites (other than e-bay) that you check for new and nifty stuff?
> 
> Thanks



I usually get my disney fabric from joanns or walmart, besides the begging from other dissers I do here!  Do you have a fabric store near you?



Clared said:


>



Oh, that hair gets me every time, what a beautiful baby! Oh, the outfits are ok too. Just kidding, I really like the one with the mickey heads and yellow is different than the red and black you usually see with it: great job!



HeatherSue said:


> I am SO proud of you for cleaning up your sewing area!  I started working on mine today, too. Then, Sawyer woke up from his nap early. I'll try and get it looking nice again by tomorrow!



I am proud of me too! I hope you can get yours nice and tidy by tomorrow.



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Looks great!! Now I need to go clean my sewing area up, especially since I have company tomorrow afternoon/evening!   I wish I can have a sewing room like karebear...I keep going back and look at those pictures and admire her sewing area!



I know, I am quite jealous. Which is horrible of me because DH bought me a corner scrapbooking desk with shelves galore so he is very supportive of my hobbies. I am thinking if I take the futon out of his office, there would room for a small sewing table...



CampbellScot said:


> I got LOST!
> 
> I didn't have a moving buddy!
> 
> Stupid hurricane is going to ruin my vacation and NOW we will probably we stuck in New Jersey forever!
> 
> I am so bummed out I had a crying fit. I seriously think this hurricane in Florida is going to mess with our flights at the very least.  AND I heard there is a hurricane right behind Fay that will probably cause trouble NEXT week.
> 
> I'm thinking seriously that we may just cancel the whole thing. We got trip insurance. I don't know what to do.



Ok, first take a deep breath.

It will be ok, I promise. We Floridians are used to hurricane season but I can see how it is scary to a vacationer, especially with the ALERTS from the news. 

This is a very disorganized storm, which means it won't gather up the speed it needs to do a lot of damage. It could stall over Florida and cause it to rain the whole time you are here, but that's about it.

Well, I guess that might be a traumatic thought for you, the cat who doesn't get wet. But that's what ponchos are for.

And Sally has a hat, a very special hat, that I want to see get worn in Orlando, if you don't mind.

Now don't you feel better?  



longaberger_lara said:


>



Wow, those quilts are gorgeous! Such patience you have! My mother just told me she completed her first and last quilt, she hated it the experience.

I love how the purse came out! Those fabrics are just beautiful and your sister will love it!



SallyfromDE said:


>



 

Kirsta is so cute as a clown! So nice that she wants to share in your mother's clown activities.


----------



## TravelinGal

Here's the notice I just received from Disney regarding the weather:



> Florida-Based Disney Destinations
> Tropical Weather Update
> 
> Monday, August 18, 2008
> 
> 
> 
> Walt Disney World Resort
> 
> The Walt Disney World® Resort continues to monitor the progress of Tropical Storm Fay. Recent forecasts indicate that there likely will be rain and wind conditions that may affect operations as early as Tuesday afternoon, Aug. 19, 2008. At this time, the Walt Disney World Resort will be open and operating as usual. Additionally, to ensure our Guests have opportunities to enjoy our Parks and Downtown Disney® Area offerings, we will open early as follows:
> 
> All four Theme Parks will open at 8:00 a.m. on Aug. 19
> DisneyQuest® Indoor Interactive Theme Park will open at 9:00 a.m. on Aug. 19
> AMC Theatres will open at 10:00 a.m. on Aug. 19
> We will announce additional changes to our operations if the storm's direction and intensity make it necessary to do so.
> 
> Disney Cruise Line
> 
> The Disney Cruise Line® continues to monitor the progress of Tropical Storm Fay. At this time, there are no changes to the operations or itineraries.
> 
> The Aug. 21, 2008, sailing of the Disney Wonder® will sail as scheduled from Port Canaveral.
> 
> The safety and security of our Guests is always our top priority. If necessary, our Captains are always prepared to alter the ships' course or itinerary to navigate away from inclement weather.
> 
> 
> ©Disney


----------



## CastleCreations

CampbellScot said:


> I don't know y'all...I'm not sure how exactly to deal with all this weather related mess. My illusion of control is being smashed!
> 
> I'm more concerned with the flights. Once we are at Disney, we're at Disney. Period. We'll make the best of it. But I'm not sure we can get there in a timely manner and I've got all these little "things" planned and they are time sensitive.
> 
> oh well. I'm trying not to be a whiny rump.
> 
> i don't appear to be succeeding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND I'm hearing on the news right now that Fay is getting stronger as she hits Florida.
> 
> i hope everyone stays safe! Steph and Elisa...and any other Florida peeps...hunker down...hang on to Scrappy!!!



I love the "hang on to Scrappy" comment...too funny  
So far, all we've been getting is rain and wind...also say your prayers for Cindee and Morgan, they will be nearer to the center of the storm than I am...


----------



## jham

CampbellScot said:


> thanks so much for the pep talk! We actually don't fly out until Thursday morning. We are set to arrive in Florida at 10am. I think all the "sensational" reports are messing with my head. I'm not really well versed on Hurricane behavior. It makes me feel out of control and wretched!
> 
> thanks for all the info. I've got about five different pages up, keeping an eye on the progress...b/c if I can stare at it...I can control it!



You will be okay, you can control it.  Just slap that storm a big eyebrow arch and things will be fine.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Stephres said:


> It will be ok, I promise. We Floridians are used to hurricane season but I can see how it is scary to a vacationer, especially with the ALERTS from the news.



Everytime my dad plans on coming to visit in the summer, my aunt scares him by telling him it is Hurricane season here...(we are about 30 miles north of Galveston) and he might get stranded here.  Then, when she hears of a hurricane heading this way, she tells me that I should pack and leave!!  



SallyfromDE said:


> Anyone else get unwanted help while sewing?



How cute!!


----------



## kstgelais4

HeatherSue said:


> Okay, I wanted to catch up on everything before I posted my big news.  No, I'm not pregnant.   But, I am about ready to burst with excitement!!
> 
> We had a family reunion at a park yesterday and I was chatting with my cousin.  She was a hot-shot in the sewing industry and even wrote a few books (her name was Tracy Helmer, she has since gotten a divorce and remarried and stopped sewing).  I am ashamed to say that I had never read her books and didn't even know what they were about.  Apparently, they were about machine embroidery!  Wow, I just did a search for her on amazon and there are 3 books on there written by her.  I'm so ashamed.  Anyway, we were chatting and I told her that Teresa sewed Tessa's shirt (the ice cream cone one) and that I did the applique.  She said "You're not ready for a $5,000 embroidery machine yet, are you?"  I laughed and said "I would love one and I was looking at them on the internet yesterday."  She said "Well, I've got the Husqvarna Designer 1 just sitting in my basement.  Do you want to use it?" Her husband chimed in with "I'll even carry it out to your car for you."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the EXACT same machine I had been drooling over online, thinking that I would NEVER be able to afford it!!!
> 
> It is the most fantastic looking machine ever!!! It does EVERYTHING!!!!! It has a HUGE embroidery hoop, you can customize your own designs, I have no idea what else it does!!!!!!  Here's a link to all the info on the sewing machine:
> 
> http://www.husqvarnaviking.com/us/402_452.htm
> 
> She's going to be gone this week (taking her son to college), but she said I could come over and pick it up next Tuesday.  She'll even show me how to use it.  As I understand it, I can borrow it as long as I want. I still need to discuss with her how much she will hate me if I break her machine and things like that.
> 
> I am beside myself with excitement!!!!  I am positively GIDDY!!!!!!!


I excited for you!!! A little jealous too, but excited!!


peachygreen said:


> Okay so I've been lurking and you have inspired me to pull out the sewing machine again.
> 
> I was going to post pictures of my latest project and my current project, but I fogot I don't have 10 posts yet.  So . . . Eventually I'll get there.


Welcome! I can't wait to see what you made!



mrsmiller said:


> am I  the only BAD MOTHER in this group
> 
> that cannot wait for my children to go back to school so I can have the whole place for myself
> and run naked thru the whole house doing the banana dance
> 
> Linnette


I can't wait for one of my children in particular to start school, But can I just say you made me totally LOL with this!



Stephres said:


> Dude, I am so disappointed that school got cancelled for tomorrow! I was so looking forward to getting rid of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, remember my sewing area? I cleaned up yesterday and today!
> 
> Here are my machines. Hey, I had a mat and ruler under all that crap. I kept Megan's picture by the serger so I can look at and smile as I am sewing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my organizer, all organized. The pile of fabric is immediate projects and Scrappy's butt is just there for your enjoyment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took all the uncut fabric waiting to become outfits and folded them neatly and put them inside the cedar chest. The bigger bin on the bookcase has all my ymct patterns in ziploc bags. The smaller bin has ziploc bags of bias tape, ric rac, elastic and trim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now here is my problem. In my closet I have a big bin for fabric scraps and small bin for commercial patterns. Both are overflowing. I guess that will be my next project!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pooped!


Wait. Was school canceled because of the Hurricane?
Awesome clean up job!


Clared said:


> Well, I actually did some sewing this weekend!!!  I'd love to say I've done a Linette, but these have been 'works in progress' for a while now
> 
> This is just an everyday, I liked the look of the fabric outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope cut her first tooth over the weekend (well you can feel it but not see it yet) and she's grumpy as anything, so wasn't really in a co-operative mood I'm afraid!


I think it is adorable! And shirring is really fun and easy!



sohappy said:


> Here is my big give for MistyMouse.  It went out in the mail today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the beginnings of Cooper's back to school outfit.  (Please tell me he is not going to get beat up)  Imagine that the sleeves are actually on the shirt and that the buttons are on there too.  I got some buttons that look like crayons.  They had blue, red and yellow (green, orange and purple) in the pack, but only one pack.  I guess I am going to have to use the green one too- there is green on the apples, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish that I would have centered the appliques a little better.  And made the C on the back larger (had plans to, but forgot).  I also wish that my machine had been cooperating and would have done the "is for Cooper" for me instead of me trying to do it by satin stitching over outlines. . .lots of improvements for next time.
> 
> Now the questions-  Shorts-  I have enough yellow fabric and plenty of the apple and some red too.  I was thinking of yellow shorts with an apple applique on the leg, or maybe yellow with apple trim (too girlish?).  I need help-  What do you think I should do?  Oh, and I need to get it done tonight.  School starts Wednesday and tonight is my only time without the kids.


I think they are both cute, but Coopers shirt is so clever!


----------



## mytwotinks

TravelinGal said:


> Am I just too anal that I care how my son looks?
> 
> Today, when I took DS to first day of school there were quite a few kids there in dirty stained clothes and I noticed that the parents weren't exactly getting into junky cars. (nice SUVs/Minivans etc) So, surely it can't be that they can't afford clean clothes for their kids, right? It really looks like the just do not care AT ALL! One kid was even wearing dirty torn clothes! (and that mom got into a newer Escalade!)



There is a kid in Drew's class that I used to feel sorry for.  I thought maybe her family really struggled.  Then I saw her mom get in her brand new Mercedes SUV!  I got in my sad little jeep with fabric seats and decided I would not feel sorry her any more.


----------



## billwendy

hi Guys,

Boy, the new thread moves FAST!!!

Question for you - I seem to have double ear aches.....it might just be swimmers ear, or something since I just got home from the beach, but I was wondering...is there any kind of drop that relieves pain in the ear that i could get over the counter??????????

thanks, wendy


----------



## longaberger_lara

minnie2 said:


> Everything is so great!  The purse is perfect!  Did you use fusible fleece for any of them?  I am having MAJOR issues with fusible fleece!  When ever I work with it it jams my machine!  Any suggestions for help to stop that from happening?  I was using a tension of 4 with I believe a size 14 needle?
> 
> 
> Love the cat picture!  Too funny!
> 
> The clown out fit is adorable!  How fun of your mom to do the clown stuff!



Thanks!  It turned out better than I imagined!  I've drafted patterns for different valances before, but never just making up my own purse!  I didn't use fusible fleece.  I just used the heaviest fusible interfacing that I had in my stash and put it on every piece of the purse.


----------



## Astro Orbiter

CampbellScot said:


> Stupid hurricane is going to ruin my vacation and NOW we will probably we stuck in New Jersey forever!
> 
> I am so bummed out I had a crying fit. I seriously think this hurricane in Florida is going to mess with our flights at the very least.  AND I heard there is a hurricane right behind Fay that will probably cause trouble NEXT week.
> 
> I'm thinking seriously that we may just cancel the whole thing. We got trip insurance. I don't know what to do.





CampbellScot said:


> I don't know y'all...I'm not sure how exactly to deal with all this weather related mess. My illusion of control is being smashed!
> 
> I'm more concerned with the flights. Once we are at Disney, we're at Disney. Period. We'll make the best of it. But I'm not sure we can get there in a timely manner and I've got all these little "things" planned and they are time sensitive.
> 
> oh well. I'm trying not to be a whiny rump.
> 
> i don't appear to be succeeding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND I'm hearing on the news right now that Fay is getting stronger as she hits Florida.
> 
> i hope everyone stays safe! Steph and Elisa...and any other Florida peeps...hunker down...hang on to Scrappy!!!





CampbellScot said:


> thanks so much for the pep talk! We actually don't fly out until Thursday morning. We are set to arrive in Florida at 10am. I think all the "sensational" reports are messing with my head. I'm not really well versed on Hurricane behavior. It makes me feel out of control and wretched!
> 
> thanks for all the info. I've got about five different pages up, keeping an eye on the progress...b/c if I can stare at it...I can control it!





Stephres said:


> It will be ok, I promise. We Floridians are used to hurricane season but I can see how it is scary to a vacationer, especially with the ALERTS from the news.
> 
> This is a very disorganized storm, which means it won't gather up the speed it needs to do a lot of damage. It could stall over Florida and cause it to rain the whole time you are here, but that's about it.
> 
> Well, I guess that might be a traumatic thought for you, the cat who doesn't get wet. But that's what ponchos are for.
> 
> And Sally has a hat, a very special hat, that I want to see get worn in Orlando, if you don't mind.
> 
> Now don't you feel better?



Wow!  Three posts in 3 pages!  By when you say you're landing, the center will be done and gone, and so should be the following wind/rain.  Just be prepared for a bumpy and maybe slightly longer ride as by 2pm Thursday the storm's supposed to be passing into Georgia!  That's a whole half-a-state away!  So take a deep breath, check www.noaa.gov every 3 hours, pack your sunscreen and hat, make sure no liquids over 3 oz in your carry-ons, and come on down!

Steph's right about the alerts.  I'm outside Miami, and YESTERDAY we got the obligiatory reporter stationed at Home Depot trying to interview people buying plywood.

And, if you think Fay's ruining your vacation, there are hundreds of thousands of people (parents!) in Monroe, Miami-Dade, and Broward counties who just got back-to-school ruined!  DD was off today AND tomorrow. There's mom's sobbing all over southeastern Florida!  For an area that is so NOT in the hurricane zone.

Deb, who is NOT bringing everything off the back patio, nor even thinking about hurricane shutters.  Who is going off to sew for a trip in about 3 weeks!


----------



## schnerk

Ok, so after much ado, here are some of the outfits that my wife and I have made for our upcoming trip... Please be gentle, as we are VERY new to sewing and only started after we recieved a wonderful gift of a Brother SE-270d from a close friend (Thanks Laura  )

These are for our MNSSHP. (My very first Applique)








We made the Skirts, but Hanes made the shirts 








The closest sundresses we could find to Minnie's 








MOre to come


----------



## GoofyG

Had to post these pictures.  The 4yr old is really into watching my mom (NaeNae)  sew.  She just hangs over her.  Well the 2yr old is really starting to get into it now.  She also thinks if you try an outfit or measure the 4yr old you are suppose to do the same thing on her.   It's really cute.  So here they are helping my mom last night! 








































 Maybe we'll have some future seamstress(?sp)


----------



## mrsmiller

here is the handbag that I made for my mother (the one I thought it was an original  )

I made two of the same one for my sister (she is going to college so I made it big to carry all (14" by 18")










and my mother


















I used fusible fleece but next time only going to use fusible interfacing 
(I used heavy canvas fabric)

Linnette


----------



## charlinn

mrs. miller...your purses came out great!!


----------



## luvinyou

mrsmiller said:


> here is the handbag that I made for my mother (the one I thought it was an original  )
> 
> I made two of the same one for my sister (she is going to college so I made it big to carry all (14" by 18")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my mother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used fusable fleece but next time only going to use fusable interfacing
> (I used heavy canvas fabric)
> 
> Linnette



These turned out great!  I think I might try to make one of these.


----------



## mrsklamc

Linette, I love that purse! I have decided I need more polka dots in my life.

NaeNae/GoofyG is that rainbow fabric going to be the daisy kingdom sundress that print goes with? I love it but way above my skill level!!

And we have another guy!!! We can't say "Ladies and Tom anymore!!!

Someone please convince me that I can't pay $7 shipping plus $7 a yard for cute fabric from England!!! but it's SOOO cute!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

schnerk said:


>



Those turn out really great!!  Adorable, so are your girls!



GoofyG said:


>



Cute pictures!!  My 3 yo ds is the same way...as soon as I take the tape measure out to measure my dd, he wants to be measured as well.  I usually just humor him, and he's happy!  One day, he wanted to try my dd's dress as well. 

Linette..I lost your quote..but love the purse and the fabric!  I love polka dots!!!


----------



## 2cutekidz

Is it too early for Halloween?!   This is my "nephew" (family friend).  Sorry the pictures are all diffeent sizes!!

The pants say not So Scary!!











Admiring their really cool necklaces (I can post close up pictures if anyone wants to see  )






Awww...































Now I need to go finish my Big Give set!!


----------



## sohappy

schnerk said:


> Ok, so after much ado, here are some of the outfits that my wife and I have made for our upcoming trip... Please be gentle, as we are VERY new to sewing and only started after we recieved a wonderful gift of a Brother SE-270d from a close friend (Thanks Laura  )
> 
> These are for our MNSSHP. (My very first Applique)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We made the Skirts, but Hanes made the shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closest sundresses we could find to Minnie's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOre to come



Great job!  Can't wait to see the rest. 



GoofyG said:


> Had to post these pictures.  The 4yr old is really into watching my mom (NaeNae)  sew.  She just hangs over her.  Well the 2yr old is really starting to get into it now.  She also thinks if you try an outfit or measure the 4yr old you are suppose to do the same thing on her.   It's really cute.  So here they are helping my mom last night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we'll have some future seamstress(?sp)



These pictures melt my heart!!!!  My grandmother taught me how to sew.  My mom knew how, but didn't really sew other than the 5th grade cheerleader outfits.  My grandmother was so patient with me and made me feel so good about every project I made.  She is still alive, but can't sew anymore.  She loves to see the stuff that I have made.  I am the only grandchild that took an interest in sewing, so it is our special thing.  I sure do miss spending time with her-  off to schedule a trip home. . . 

Linette- lost the multi quote- LOVE the bag.  I want to make one for myself, but i am not brave enough yet.  And I don't want to spend the money on a pattern.  I was looking through different sites and though, maybe I can just go without a pattern.  Then I smacked myself on the head and said "you are not Linette!!!"


----------



## kimmylaj

CampbellScot said:


> I don't know y'all...I'm not sure how exactly to deal with all this weather related mess. My illusion of control is being smashed!
> 
> I'm more concerned with the flights. Once we are at Disney, we're at Disney. Period. We'll make the best of it. But I'm not sure we can get there in a timely manner and I've got all these little "things" planned and they are time sensitive.
> 
> oh well. I'm trying not to be a whiny rump.
> 
> i don't appear to be succeeding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND I'm hearing on the news right now that Fay is getting stronger as she hits Florida.
> 
> i hope everyone stays safe! Steph and Elisa...and any other Florida peeps...hunker down...hang on to Scrappy!!!


okay dont feel too bad, my dh is quite sure i have lost my mind our flight is tomorrow at noon, and i added a carryon with kids sleeping bags and pillows in case we are stuck at the airport for the long haul.  i also have a flashlight in my carry on. i have pooh at the crystal palace wed mor at 8:15 such a good time.  i was planning to take a pic in front of the castle with the empty park. so much for planning. i check the national hurricane center, orlando6, orlando 2, weather channel, and wunderground every 2 hrs and the rest  of the time i am whining about it. 
also all of you who live in florida keep safe. i keep trying to tell myself it is just a vacation, but at this point in time it doesnt seem like one



longaberger_lara said:


> Hey, guys!
> Thought I'd share what I've gotten accomplished the last couple weeks.  This is a tabletop quilt for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valances for my dining room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> halloween tabletop quilt (that is yet unquilted)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last but not least - I drafted a pattern for that purse on etsy that I asked about.  Here is my version.  I think it will be for one of my sisters for Christmas - I just used some extra fabric that I had (leftover from when I was going to smock matching dresses for my girls some 5 or 6 years ago  )



i love the valance and the purse is fabulous


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

schnerk said:


> Ok, so after much ado, here are some of the outfits that my wife and I have made for our upcoming trip... Please be gentle, as we are VERY new to sewing and only started after we recieved a wonderful gift of a Brother SE-270d from a close friend (Thanks Laura  )
> 
> These are for our MNSSHP. (My very first Applique)



  I can't believe we got another male voice!!!



GoofyG said:


> Had to post these pictures.  The 4yr old is really into watching my mom (NaeNae)  sew.  She just hangs over her.  Well the 2yr old is really starting to get into it now.  She also thinks if you try an outfit or measure the 4yr old you are suppose to do the same thing on her.   It's really cute.  So here they are helping my mom last night!



How sweet is that?!?!



mrsmiller said:


> here is the handbag that I made for my mother (the one I thought it was an original  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



Linnette...I want one!!!!



2cutekidz said:


> Is it too early for Halloween?!  I  made these to list for *ahem* a certain place...  This is my "nephew" (family friend).  Sorry the pictures are all diffeent sizes!!
> 
> The pants say not So Scary!!
> 
> Admiring their really cool necklaces (I can post close up pictures if anyone wants to see  )



Never to early for Halloween!  Gorgeous outfits!!!!


----------



## MineeBaby

kpgriffin said:


> MineeBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful Cinderella dress and Animal Kingdom dress! I just LOVE the animal kingdom fabric. Where did you get it and what is the pattern you used? I tried looking at the YCMT patterns, but it is hard to find.
> 
> The pattern is the strappy sundress and the material is Alexander Henry (I can't remember the name of the print). Let me know if you still can't find the YCMT pattern. I purchased it as a bundle but I think it is available individually as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh this thread moves so fast!!  Thank you so much for the reply--I am going to go try to find it right now.  Do you remember where you got the animal fabric?  I just adore it--it is so awesome!
Click to expand...


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

I think most of the contributors for the MistyMouse MAW Big Give have already sent out their packages but I just wanted to send out a reminder to have packages sent out by Friday please.


----------



## MineeBaby

SallyfromDE said:


> Heidi, if it were me, when patterns were $1 or even $2, I'd get one with the sleeve that I wanted.



I agree with you accept I couldn't find one within my children's attention span limit at the store.  No worries--I guess I can just fiddle with it and come up with the right look.  

Heidi


----------



## longaberger_lara

kimmylaj said:


> okay dont feel too bad, my dh is quite sure i have lost my mind our flight is tomorrow at noon, and i added a carryon with kids sleeping bags and pillows in case we are stuck at the airport for the long haul.  i also have a flashlight in my carry on. i have pooh at the crystal palace wed mor at 8:15 such a good time.  i was planning to take a pic in front of the castle with the empty park. so much for planning. i check the national hurricane center, orlando6, orlando 2, weather channel, and wunderground every 2 hrs and the rest  of the time i am whining about it.
> also all of you who live in florida keep safe. i keep trying to tell myself it is just a vacation, but at this point in time it doesnt seem like one
> 
> 
> 
> i love the valance and the purse is fabulous



Thank you!


----------



## mrsmiller

longaberger_lara said:


> Hey, guys!
> and last but not least - I drafted a pattern for that purse on etsy that I asked about.  Here is my version.  I think it will be for one of my sisters for Christmas - I just used some extra fabric that I had (leftover from when I was going to smock matching dresses for my girls some 5 or 6 years ago  )




LOVE YOUR  HANDBAG!!!!!!! I love the fabric you used ...how big did you make the bag? 

Linnette


----------



## glorib

schnerk said:


> Ok, so after much ado, here are some of the outfits that my wife and I have made for our upcoming trip... Please be gentle, as we are VERY new to sewing and only started after we recieved a wonderful gift of a Brother SE-270d from a close friend (Thanks Laura  )
> 
> These are for our MNSSHP. (My very first Applique)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We made the Skirts, but Hanes made the shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closest sundresses we could find to Minnie's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOre to come



Yeah!  You guys are off to a GREAT start!  The outfits and your kiddos are beautiful!




GoofyG said:


> Had to post these pictures.  The 4yr old is really into watching my mom (NaeNae)  sew.  She just hangs over her.  Well the 2yr old is really starting to get into it now.  She also thinks if you try an outfit or measure the 4yr old you are suppose to do the same thing on her.   It's really cute.  So here they are helping my mom last night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we'll have some future seamstress(?sp)



So cute!  How fun for them to be able to hang and out and sew with your mom!



mrsmiller said:


> here is the handbag that I made for my mother (the one I thought it was an original  )
> 
> I made two of the same one for my sister (she is going to college so I made it big to carry all (14" by 18")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my mother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used fusable fleece but next time only going to use fusable interfacing
> (I used heavy canvas fabric)
> 
> Linnette



Wow, that is so cute!  I love all the little details - the inside zipper and key fob thingy!  Fabulous job, as usual!



2cutekidz said:


> Is it too early for Halloween?!   This is my "nephew" (family friend).  Sorry the pictures are all diffeent sizes!!
> 
> The pants say not So Scary!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiring their really cool necklaces (I can post close up pictures if anyone wants to see  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to go finish my Big Give set!!



Too cute!  I love them both!  I love Halloween!  I should get started on a few things . . .


----------



## Cheeseball

Well, I'm a day late and a dollar short, but I'm here!  

What do you all do if/when you've made an outfit and spent a lot of time on it, and it came out not as cute as you were hoping? I just spent a week and quite a bit of $ on materials for an outfit for Joy and I'm not sure if I like it or not. I may just be tired of looking at it since I spent so much time on it, but it's my least favorite that I've made and I'm afraid people will think it's really ugly. Joy is too little to care, but I hate to just throw out something I worked so hard on. 

I'm torn on what to do with it.


----------



## ncmomof2

mrsmiller said:


>



So cute!  I love the fabric.



2cutekidz said:


>



Beautiful!


----------



## Disney 4 Me

Thanks everyone for all of the Happy Birthdays to Aleah. I read them to her and she was beaming! I didn't make her a new themed outfit for her party this year. (Hanging my head in shame.)


----------



## ncmomof2

I attempted another cinderella today, this time much bigger. It was easier but the face still doesn't look right.  It is less noticable when DD is wearing it though.
















Any suggestions on a bottom?  I want to make shorts but the only fabric that I have enough is the pink.  I figure that would blend with the ruffle too much.  I could do a patchwork skirt (using rectangles instead of squares to be quicker).


----------



## teresajoy

mrsmiller said:


> and run naked thru the whole house doing the banana dance
> 
> Linnette


OH Linnette!!! You cracky me up! 


Stephres said:


> What? That is not true at all. I was sticking my tongue at Teresa because she says I need supervision at the dismeet!



Aww, I'm just jealous of you guys all meeting up without me! You KNOW I want to come supervise you myself! 



glorib said:


> OK, so we WON'T be seeing Fly Me to the Moon.  I guess it is only in limited theaters - no AMC theater around here is playing it and only 2 Dickinson theaters in the country have it - one in Arizona and one in Arkansas.  A bit too far of a drive, huh?  Honestly, I'm a little miffed.  I could be wrong, but I don't believe that they mention in the commercials for the movie that it will only be in a few theaters.  Grrrrr.  I'm glad we didn't mention the movie to Caleb yet.  Now to think of something else to do this afternoon. . .


I just checked and it is in a town real close to us! I guess we are lucky! Lydia REALLY REALLY wants to see it! My Mom keeps telling her about it too. 



100AcrePrincess said:


>


That is great!!! I just love it!!!



HeatherSue said:


> 1.)I think she said she's had it 3 years.  Yikes!
> 
> 2.)You're so sweet!!  My cousin did say that we have to share it.  But, I'm not sure how that'll work!! I will let Teresa use it if she wants, but I'm willing to bet she'd rather just have me embroider stuff for her.


1.)I'm thinking it MUST be older than that, because she said the software ran on Windows 3.0, and that came out in 1990. 

2.)That's a bet you would lose!    That machine does everything I've ever wanted!   




LisaZoe said:


> OK, I'll go further and admit I'm in the baddest mother club because we had balloons at her first birthday and they were scattered all over the place.  I also didn't "baby proof" the house except to put a couple locks on cupboards and outlet protectors on any she could reach.
> 
> OK, Zoe and I are off for a 2 night camping trip. I'm keeping my fingers crossed we make it OK because it's been raining here this morning. Usually if it's raining here, it's even worse at the beach. I think I just heard thunder, too. Good thing we'll have a heater in the yurt...


No, you are not a bad Mommy! You are however a lucky Mommy! 

Have fun camping! I hope you don't get a storm!!! That happened to us while we were camping in our tent last year! I was S C A R E D!!!!!! We had my little neice with us, and I thought for sure that the whole tent was about to blow away! My cousin was camping nearby (Bernie, father of the redneck camper boy) and he came to check on us in the morning! He thought we might have blown away!  



Stephres said:


>


Good job Steph!!! Now, do you want to come over and do mine??



sohappy said:


> Here is my big give for MistyMouse.  It went out in the mail today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the beginnings of Cooper's back to school outfit.  (Please tell me he is not going to get beat up)  Imagine that the sleeves are actually on the shirt and that the buttons are on there too.  I got some buttons that look like crayons.  They had blue, red and yellow (green, orange and purple) in the pack, but only one pack.  I guess I am going to have to use the green one too- there is green on the apples, right?


Cute stuff!!! You are doing a great job on those bowling shirts! 



longaberger_lara said:


>


That is GORGEOUS!!! Someday, I want to make a purse! 


SallyfromDE said:


> Anyone else get unwanted help while sewing?


LOVE the kitty!!!!! I do so love cats!!! Brian says if it weren't for him, I'd be known as "that crazy cat lady"! That lives in every neighborhood! (At least we had one in ours growing up!)But, everyone loved her and called her Aunt Bonnie. We just didn't go inside her house WHEEW!! STINKY!



schnerk said:


> Ok, so after much ado, here are some of the outfits that my wife and I have made for our upcoming trip... Please be gentle, as we are VERY new to sewing and only started after we recieved a wonderful gift of a Brother SE-270d from a close friend (Thanks Laura  )
> 
> These are for our MNSSHP. (My very first Applique)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOre to come


Great job!!! Did you do the appliques with the machine?? Do you have the extra PED thing that goes with it? 

These look great!!!!!


GoofyG said:


> Had to post these pictures.  The 4yr old is really into watching my mom (NaeNae)  sew.  She just hangs over her.  Well the 2yr old is really starting to get into it now.  She also thinks if you try an outfit or measure the 4yr old you are suppose to do the same thing on her.   It's really cute.  So here they are helping my mom last night!


Oh, these are such precious pictures!!! Your daughters are gorgeous!!!

What kind of machine is that??



mrsmiller said:


> here is the handbag that I made for my mother (the one I thought it was an original )
> 
> I made two of the same one for my sister (she is going to college so I made it big to carry all (14" by 18")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette


Linnette, these look great!!!! 


mrsklamc said:


> Someone please convince me that I can't pay $7 shipping plus $7 a yard for cute fabric from England!!! but it's SOOO cute!


That depends, what does the fabric look like???



Cheeseball said:


> What do you all do if/when you've made an outfit and spent a lot of time on it, and it came out not as cute as you were hoping? I just spent a week and quite a bit of $ on materials for an outfit for Joy and I'm not sure if I like it or not. I may just be tired of looking at it since I spent so much time on it, but it's my least favorite that I've made and I'm afraid people will think it's really ugly. Joy is too little to care, but I hate to just throw out something I worked so hard on.
> 
> I'm torn on what to do with it.


What you do is post a picture of it so we can all tell you it looks great!!! That's what I do!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

schnerk said:


> Ok, so after much ado, here are some of the outfits that my wife and I have made for our upcoming trip... Please be gentle, as we are VERY new to sewing and only started after we recieved a wonderful gift of a Brother SE-270d from a close friend (Thanks Laura  )
> 
> These are for our MNSSHP. (My very first Applique)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We made the Skirts, but Hanes made the shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closest sundresses we could find to Minnie's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOre to come


Yay!! Another man in the group. Those all look great.



mrsmiller said:


> here is the handbag that I made for my mother (the one I thought it was an original  )
> 
> I made two of the same one for my sister (she is going to college so I made it big to carry all (14" by 18")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my mother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used fusible fleece but next time only going to use fusible interfacing
> (I used heavy canvas fabric)
> 
> Linnette


Linnette Those are fabulous. They look store bought.



Cheeseball said:


> Well, I'm a day late and a dollar short, but I'm here!
> 
> What do you all do if/when you've made an outfit and spent a lot of time on it, and it came out not as cute as you were hoping? I just spent a week and quite a bit of $ on materials for an outfit for Joy and I'm not sure if I like it or not. I may just be tired of looking at it since I spent so much time on it, but it's my least favorite that I've made and I'm afraid people will think it's really ugly. Joy is too little to care, but I hate to just throw out something I worked so hard on.
> 
> I'm torn on what to do with it.


I too have done this. Jenna ended up liking it anyway so I let her wear it and she kept getting compliments. I think it was just because I was tired of looking at it. I would post pics and see what everyone else thinks.


----------



## karebear1

Stephres said:


> Here are my machines. Hey, I had a mat and ruler under all that crap. I kept Megan's picture by the serger so I can look at and smile as I am sewing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pooped!



Good job Steph! I love the wood pattern on your table- who'da thunk it was there under all that stuff! Surprises are good! It really a pretty table!



Clared said:


> Well, I actually did some sewing this weekend!!!  I'd love to say I've done a Linette, but these have been 'works in progress' for a while now
> 
> This is just an everyday, I liked the look of the fabric outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a dress/top inspired by ncmomof2's tops!!  The only problem is I like yours much better than mine!!!  I wasn't brave enough to try shirring so this is a pattern with two rows of casing and elastic threaded through.



Cute stuff!



TravelinGal said:


> Am I just too anal that I care how my son looks?
> 
> Today, when I took DS to first day of school there were quite a few kids there in dirty stained clothes and I noticed that the parents weren't exactly getting into junky cars. (nice SUVs/Minivans etc) So, surely it can't be that they can't afford clean clothes for their kids, right? It really looks like the just do not care AT ALL! One kid was even wearing dirty torn clothes! (and that mom got into a newer Escalade!)



Ah........ that's so sad. Those mommy care more about themselves and their cars then they do about their little ones. We sure as heck don't see that from people here on this thread do we?  Of course..... there's a REAL POSSIBILITY that they wanted their kid in new clothes and the kid pitched a fit and wanted to wear his old stuff?!?!? Who knows?!?!?!  Kids are like that ya know!



HeatherSue said:


> I forgive you.  Even if you have an alterior motive...
> 
> I rarely have an accident, either!
> 
> I am SO proud of you for cleaning up your sewing area!  I started working on mine today, too. Then, Sawyer woke up from his nap early. I'll try and get it looking nice again by tomorrow!



Oh sure Heather........ Sawyer woke up early from his nap?? We know what was really going on while Sawyer was napping. Instead of doing what you were supposed to be doing you were just running around the house in your b-day suit because everyone else on this thread was doing the same thing in celebration of their kids going off to school. You can't hide it from us- we all do the same........... I mean KNOW what was going on. Just admit it. You'll feel better if ya do.  



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Looks great!! Now I need to go clean my sewing area up, especially since I have company tomorrow afternoon/evening!   I wish I can have a sewing room like karebear...I keep going back and look at those pictures and admire her sewing area!



Take how many years you've been married and subtract it from 25- that's how many years you have to wait to have a sewing/craft room like mine..... and not ONE MINUTE before that! If you get one before that..... I'm not sure if I'll be able to get over my jealousy of you not having to wait as long as I did!



CampbellScot said:


> I got LOST!
> 
> I didn't have a moving buddy!
> 
> Stupid hurricane is going to ruin my vacation and NOW we will probably we stuck in New Jersey forever!
> 
> I am so bummed out I had a crying fit. I seriously think this hurricane in Florida is going to mess with our flights at the very least.  AND I heard there is a hurricane right behind Fay that will probably cause trouble NEXT week.
> 
> I'm thinking seriously that we may just cancel the whole thing. We got trip insurance. I don't know what to do.



I'll remember to hold your hand next time we change up. I know it can be confusing and lonely.... and I don't want you to EVER feel that way again!

 about your trip. I know how you feel as I am kinda a control freak myself. I know. I know. It's hard to believe, but it's true... I can admit it. That's the first step in recovery ya know.  



longaberger_lara said:


> Hey, guys!
> Thought I'd share what I've gotten accomplished the last couple weeks.  This is a tabletop quilt for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valances for my dining room



Love everything!



jham said:


> You will be okay, you can control it.  Just slap that storm a big eyebrow arch and things will be fine.



You slay me Jhammie!     



schnerk said:


> Ok, so after much ado, here are some of the outfits that my wife and I have made for our upcoming trip... Please be gentle, as we are VERY new to sewing and only started after we recieved a wonderful gift of a Brother SE-270d from a close friend (Thanks Laura  )
> 
> These are for our MNSSHP. (My very first Applique)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOre to come



They look GREAT! You're naturals..... looking forward to seeing more.



2cutekidz said:


> Is it too early for Halloween?! This is my "nephew" (family friend).  Sorry the pictures are all diffeent sizes!!
> 
> The pants say not So Scary!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to go finish my Big Give set!!



NEVER too early for Halloween!  These are adorable!


----------



## Cheeseball

teresajoy said:


> What you do is post a picture of it so we can all tell you it looks great!!! That's what I do!



 



Tinka_Belle said:


> I too have done this. Jenna ended up liking it anyway so I let her wear it and she kept getting compliments. I think it was just because I was tired of looking at it. I would post pics and see what everyone else thinks.



  Will do! I'll get some pics in the morning. I think I'm just tired of it, I hope it's not as obnoxious as I think it is.  

Renae


----------



## teresajoy

ncmomof2 said:


> I attempted another cinderella today, this time much bigger. It was easier but the face still doesn't look right.  It is less noticable when DD is wearing it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on a bottom?  I want to make shorts but the only fabric that I have enough is the pink.  I figure that would blend with the ruffle too much.  I could do a patchwork skirt (using rectangles instead of squares to be quicker).


VERY cute!!!! You did a fantastic job!


----------



## peachygreen

Okay I am not typically a bag person, but I am starting to see how you can get into bags looking at some of these beautiful bags.  I am so impressed.


----------



## spongemommie05

Okay i made it, I love all the outfits posted Cute . 

I am here to say that sewing does hurt.
 i was looking through my sewing pattern drawer 5 drawers high and on top is  my Twilight Books and one of them fell and clocked me in my head with the Corner slicing my head open, and my sewing scissors came flying down and missed my foot by an inch
 I am just glad that it was a book to the head and not my scissors 

So Needless to say i have a huge cut and a massive   that will not go away without drugs (prescribed of course) BUT at least (i did not need stitches as i thought, Just some liquid Bandage for now unless of course that does not hold it together. 

I did sew a few things this weekend a shirt for hubby and a outfit for jayedyn




It was a pain i had to extend the pattern 2 extra sizes i am still not content with the collar when i fix that i will have DH model it , I promise it looks better on him than on a Hanger ...








and this is one of the Project Runway patterns.
 Which is the most difficult thing to understand IMHO.. Or maybe i was just tired....


----------



## kpgriffin

I love this YCMT pattern. I feel like I have said that a lot lately. Should I be getting a commission?   ANyway, here is my first photo purse (diaper bag for Mylee). It needs to be ironed but I wanted to post tonight.


----------



## NaeNae

mrsklamc said:


> NaeNae/GoofyG is that rainbow fabric going to be the daisy kingdom sundress that print goes with? I love it but way above my skill level!!
> 
> No, we actually bought it to go with some HSM material and then changed our minds.  I was actually making Noah's Ark valances for DD's, GoofyG, sunday school classroom.  That is the first time I have let the girls actually sit in my lap.  DGD2 was the first one in my lap and when DGD4 saw her then she wanted to sit there too.  It was a lot harder to see past DGD4's head.


----------



## karamat

HeatherSue said:


> Okay, I wanted to catch up on everything before I posted my big news.  No, I'm not pregnant.   But, I am about ready to burst with excitement!!
> 
> We had a family reunion at a park yesterday and I was chatting with my cousin.  She was a hot-shot in the sewing industry and even wrote a few books (her name was Tracy Helmer, she has since gotten a divorce and remarried and stopped sewing).  I am ashamed to say that I had never read her books and didn't even know what they were about.  Apparently, they were about machine embroidery!  Wow, I just did a search for her on amazon and there are 3 books on there written by her.  I'm so ashamed.  Anyway, we were chatting and I told her that Teresa sewed Tessa's shirt (the ice cream cone one) and that I did the applique.  She said "You're not ready for a $5,000 embroidery machine yet, are you?"  I laughed and said "I would love one and I was looking at them on the internet yesterday."  She said "Well, I've got the Husqvarna Designer 1 just sitting in my basement.  Do you want to use it?" Her husband chimed in with "I'll even carry it out to your car for you."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the EXACT same machine I had been drooling over online, thinking that I would NEVER be able to afford it!!!
> 
> It is the most fantastic looking machine ever!!! It does EVERYTHING!!!!! It has a HUGE embroidery hoop, you can customize your own designs, I have no idea what else it does!!!!!!  Here's a link to all the info on the sewing machine:
> 
> http://www.husqvarnaviking.com/us/402_452.htm
> 
> She's going to be gone this week (taking her son to college), but she said I could come over and pick it up next Tuesday.  She'll even show me how to use it.  As I understand it, I can borrow it as long as I want. I still need to discuss with her how much she will hate me if I break her machine and things like that.
> 
> I am beside myself with excitement!!!!  I am positively GIDDY!!!!!!!



CONGRATS on the machine!!!  I still have hope that I'll have an embroidery machine before the end of the year.

Miss Cammie - Don't let the storm get you too upset.  I've lived on the TX coast my whole life and I can't tell you the number of times I've seen storms turn out less severe than predicted, or turn in another direction.  

Last year, at 6 months pregnant, my office had me stay in a hotel downtown because a hurricane was "supposed to" hit us.  The idea was that if the hurricane did hit, I could walk to our emergency office... can you just imagine a pregnant woman walking 3 blocks downtown during a hurricane!?!  Well, it turns out that the hurricane took a turn at the last minute and I don't think we even got a drop of rain!


----------



## jham

schnerk said:


> Ok, so after much ado, here are some of the outfits that my wife and I have made for our upcoming trip... Please be gentle, as we are VERY new to sewing and only started after we recieved a wonderful gift of a Brother SE-270d from a close friend (Thanks Laura  )
> 
> These are for our MNSSHP. (My very first Applique)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We made the Skirts, but Hanes made the shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closest sundresses we could find to Minnie's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOre to come



You did a great job! And your little pirate girls are adorable!



GoofyG said:


> Had to post these pictures.  The 4yr old is really into watching my mom (NaeNae)  sew.  She just hangs over her.  Well the 2yr old is really starting to get into it now.  She also thinks if you try an outfit or measure the 4yr old you are suppose to do the same thing on her.   It's really cute.  So here they are helping my mom last night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we'll have some future seamstress(?sp)



So cute, I really love this picture!



2cutekidz said:


> Is it too early for Halloween?!   This is my "nephew" (family friend).  Sorry the pictures are all diffeent sizes!!
> 
> The pants say not So Scary!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to go finish my Big Give set!!



Adorable!  I love Halloween stuff!  Now if I just had time to sew any...



Cheeseball said:


> Well, I'm a day late and a dollar short, but I'm here!
> 
> What do you all do if/when you've made an outfit and spent a lot of time on it, and it came out not as cute as you were hoping? I just spent a week and quite a bit of $ on materials for an outfit for Joy and I'm not sure if I like it or not. I may just be tired of looking at it since I spent so much time on it, but it's my least favorite that I've made and I'm afraid people will think it's really ugly. Joy is too little to care, but I hate to just throw out something I worked so hard on.
> 
> I'm torn on what to do with it.



Like everyone else, I say post pictures.



ncmomof2 said:


> I attempted another cinderella today, this time much bigger. It was easier but the face still doesn't look right.  It is less noticable when DD is wearing it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on a bottom?  I want to make shorts but the only fabric that I have enough is the pink.  I figure that would blend with the ruffle too much.  I could do a patchwork skirt (using rectangles instead of squares to be quicker).



That turned out great.  I have a similar top planned for Lily for our February trip and I'm going to do a patchwork twirl skirt to go with it.


----------



## eeyore3847

kpgriffin said:


> I love this YCMT pattern. I feel like I have said that a lot lately. Should I be getting a commission?   ANyway, here is my first photo purse (diaper bag for Mylee). It needs to be ironed but I wanted to post tonight.




love the photo touch on the bag. it is great. really adds a personal touch! Love it!


----------



## NaeNae

teresajoy said:


> Oh, these are such precious pictures!!! Your daughters are gorgeous!!!
> 
> What kind of machine is that??
> 
> I have a Babylock Ellageo 2.  I bought is used, someone had traded it in.  I love sewing on it and it does great embroidery.  I also have a Babylock Imagine Wave serger.  It was kinda of $$ but sooooo worth the money.  It has air threading for both of the loopers.  You just stick the end of the thread in and pump a lever and the air shoots the thread all the way through.  I also have a foot that I can use and it ruffles and attaches all in one step.


----------



## jham

I forgot, I love all the purses and bags everyone has been making!  I made some ADRs today! Kinda weird that the time I could make them was the same for Disneyland as it was for Disneyworld considering the trips are 4 months apart.  I got dinner ressies for Goofy's Kitchen at DL for Luke's birthday dinner.  That was the most important one!  Then for Disneyworld I could only book CRT and Chef Mickey's (which I accidently called Mickey's Kitchen after making my DL ressie  )  I am stressed out about this whole reservation system switchover thing!  Although the CM I talked to sounded really excited about it.  He said they'll be able to check availability at all restaurants at once instead of having to look them up one at a time.  So no more ADR's until the end of October  when one day the system will go back up and 8 million people will be trying to get through at once to make their reservations.    I'm totally scared.  Can you tell I really get into planning?  I don't even have any pictures, so no one is probably even listening to me ramble anyway, right?  Anyhoo, I wasn't even planning on CRT but I'm worried I won't be able to get anything else that I want, so I reserved it for my birthday lunch just because that would be better than nothing in case I can't get my birthday dinner at 1900 Park Fare.  So those of you going in Feb., I was able to pick whatever I wanted at Chef Mickey's and CRT (well almost, I got 12:05 instead of 12:00)  so it's a good time to book!


----------



## spongemommie05

kpgriffin said:


> I love this YCMT pattern. I feel like I have said that a lot lately. Should I be getting a commission?   ANyway, here is my first photo purse (diaper bag for Mylee). It needs to be ironed but I wanted to post tonight.


So cute i am gonna have to check that out..


----------



## kimmylaj

so i am sitting here reading thru some of the early threads , i just thought i would see lots of fabulous outfits. i didnt realize there were quite a few mini ebay dramas. it  was like a little soap opera to keep my mind off tropical storm fay. must go to bed 12 hours until flight is scheduled to take off cross your fingers for me





spongemommie05 said:


> Okay i made it, I love all the outfits posted Cute .
> 
> I am here to say that sewing does hurt.
> i was looking through my sewing pattern drawer 5 drawers high and on top is  my Twilight Books and one of them fell and clocked me in my head with the Corner slicing my head open, and my sewing scissors came flying down and missed my foot by an inch
> I am just glad that it was a book to the head and not my scissors
> 
> So Needless to say i have a huge cut and a massive   that will not go away without drugs (prescribed of course) BUT at least (i did not need stitches as i thought, Just some liquid Bandage for now unless of course that does not hold it together.
> 
> I did sew a few things this weekend a shirt for hubby and a outfit for jayedyn



glad that you are okay,hope your headache goes away. and i did get to finish twilight. it was great. cant wait to get the rest.  i think your hubbys shirt is really good


----------



## peachygreen

Okay I think I can post pictures now. 

I am definately not as talented as some of the rest of you on here.  

This is my latest 










I need to get it on my DD (2-1/2) so that I can adjust the straps and hem.  Once I finish the hem length, I am going to finish the bottom of the skirt off with a ribbon finish.  

This is my new project for DD to wear the DHS. 





That is the material and the pattern.  I am going to do the short sleeved pattern.  


This is the last project I made before this sewing bug hit again.  




That was my DD Megan for her first Christmas.  She wore it last Christmas too, but I can't find any good pictures.  She will probably be able to wear it again this year if I let out the hem.  

I have to show off what my mom did too.  She made the following dress for my DD Bitty Baby (who she is going to get at DW from Minnie Mouse) and a matching dress (need to take picture of) for DD to wear.  Our trip to WDW is over Halloween, so she will wear it as her Halloween costume.  





And just to introduce my DD - this is Megan this month (she's changed just a little in 1-1/2 years)


----------



## sahm1000

Stephres said:


> Oh, I never do that middle piece. I have never had a problem leaving it out. If you feel you must do it, I would do it in the lightest (in weight) fabric possible. But mine have looked perfectly fine without it.





mommyof2princesses said:


> I do both the underling and lining.  For both I use broadcloth because it is really light.  I really like the way the whole dress comes out with all the pieces.  I am almost done with one that I hope to post tonight.  We are going end of september.  Hope it isn't too hot!





Tinka_Belle said:


> I never put the middle piece in when I made this pattern. I always think that it is too thick.





jham said:


> No, you don't need to do the underlining.  I usually use a really lightweight white fabric for my underlining.  And you cut out the top piece, then applique, then stitch it to the lining (and underlining if you use it).  Did that make sense?





EnchantedPrincess said:


> I usually do both the lining and underlining as well.  I usually use broadcloth for the lining, and muslin for the underlining.  I think it would be OK without the underlining...her stripwork jumper pattern doesn't has underlining, and it  was fine.





HeatherSue said:


> I don't think it's completely necessary.  I like the way the dress hangs a little better when I use the underlining.  But, I've made the dress without it a few times and it still looks good.  If you do use it, find a really flimsy, thin cotton.
> 
> I cut the pieces out and then do the applique before I sew it together. Just keep your seam allowances in mind when you place the applique.




Thanks to everyone for all of the advice!  I love that everyone is so helpful on this site!  Thanks so much!


----------



## ncmomof2

kpgriffin said:


> I love this YCMT pattern. I feel like I have said that a lot lately. Should I be getting a commission?   ANyway, here is my first photo purse (diaper bag for Mylee). It needs to be ironed but I wanted to post tonight.




Beautiful!  I need to try a YCMT pattern someday.


----------



## schnerk

teresajoy said:


> Great job!!! Did you do the appliques with the machine?? Do you have the extra PED thing that goes with it?



I did the appligues with the machine using PED (another purchase to support my free machine  )

I just bought PED basic.  Unfortunately, we are out of the embroidery business for a week or two. The 270d had an issue with the bobbin and thread cutter, so it is betting serviced. So to support our habbit we bought a CE-5000prw last night to finish at least the sewing before our trip. 19 days!!!

Anyway, I will be posting the other pics soon.  I also made 2 travel pillows today while I was watching the cowboyus game that I missed this weekend.


----------



## sahm1000

CampbellScot said:


> I don't know y'all...I'm not sure how exactly to deal with all this weather related mess. My illusion of control is being smashed!
> 
> I'm more concerned with the flights. Once we are at Disney, we're at Disney. Period. We'll make the best of it. But I'm not sure we can get there in a timely manner and I've got all these little "things" planned and they are time sensitive.
> 
> oh well. I'm trying not to be a whiny rump.
> 
> i don't appear to be succeeding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND I'm hearing on the news right now that Fay is getting stronger as she hits Florida.
> 
> i hope everyone stays safe! Steph and Elisa...and any other Florida peeps...hunker down...hang on to Scrappy!!!



Oh Miss Cammie!  I am sending lots of pixiedust your way in hopes that Fay cooperates and blows on out so everyone at WDW can enjoy their vacation!



longaberger_lara said:


> Hey, guys!
> Thought I'd share what I've gotten accomplished the last couple weeks.  This is a tabletop quilt for Christmas.
> 
> halloween tabletop quilt (that is yet unquilted)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last but not least - I drafted a pattern for that purse on etsy that I asked about.  Here is my version.  I think it will be for one of my sisters for Christmas - I just used some extra fabric that I had (leftover from when I was going to smock matching dresses for my girls some 5 or 6 years ago
> These are all great!  Love the Halloween Quilt!
> 
> 
> 
> schnerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so after much ado, here are some of the outfits that my wife and I have made for our upcoming trip... Please be gentle, as we are VERY new to sewing and only started after we recieved a wonderful gift of a Brother SE-270d from a close friend (Thanks Laura  )
> 
> These are for our MNSSHP. (My very first Applique)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We made the Skirts, but Hanes made the shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closest sundresses we could find to Minnie's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOre to come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your outfits are beautiful, can't wait to see what is to come!  And another guy!  I think you're the third one we've had post on our thread.  I think Tom is the only one still with us though!  Glad to have you!
> 
> 
> 
> GoofyG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had to post these pictures.  The 4yr old is really into watching my mom (NaeNae)  sew.  She just hangs over her.  Well the 2yr old is really starting to get into it now.  She also thinks if you try an outfit or measure the 4yr old you are suppose to do the same thing on her.   It's really cute.  So here they are helping my mom last night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we'll have some future seamstress(?sp)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cute pictures of your kids "helping"!  My 3 year old "helps" too but I don't let her sit on my lap.  That is definitely what Grandma's are for!  It's fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 2cutekidz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it too early for Halloween?!  This is my "nephew" (family friend).  Sorry the pictures are all diffeent sizes!!
> 
> The pants say not So Scary!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to go finish my Big Give set!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Love both of the outfits!  Halloween is one of my favorite holidays!
> 
> 
> 
> ncmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I attempted another cinderella today, this time much bigger. It was easier but the face still doesn't look right.  It is less noticable when DD is wearing it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on a bottom?  I want to make shorts but the only fabric that I have enough is the pink.  I figure that would blend with the ruffle too much.  I could do a patchwork skirt (using rectangles instead of squares to be quicker).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The applique looks great!  I love the idea of the patchwork skirt to match.
> 
> 
> 
> NaeNae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teresajoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, these are such precious pictures!!! Your daughters are gorgeous!!!
> 
> What kind of machine is that??
> 
> I have a Babylock Ellageo 2.  I bought is used, someone had traded it in.  I love sewing on it and it does great embroidery.  I also have a Babylock Imagine Wave serger.  It was kinda of $$ but sooooo worth the money.  It has air threading for both of the loopers.  You just stick the end of the thread in and pump a lever and the air shoots the thread all the way through.  I also have a foot that I can use and it ruffles and attaches all in one step
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, that serger sounds fantastic!  I really want a serger!
> 
> 
> 
> jham said:
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot, I love all the purses and bags everyone has been making!  I made some ADRs today! Kinda weird that the time I could make them was the same for Disneyland as it was for Disneyworld considering the trips are 4 months apart.  I got dinner ressies for Goofy's Kitchen at DL for Luke's birthday dinner.  That was the most important one!  Then for Disneyworld I could only book CRT and Chef Mickey's (which I accidently called Mickey's Kitchen after making my DL ressie  )  I am stressed out about this whole reservation system switchover thing!  Although the CM I talked to sounded really excited about it.  He said they'll be able to check availability at all restaurants at once instead of having to look them up one at a time.  So no more ADR's until the end of October  when one day the system will go back up and 8 million people will be trying to get through at once to make their reservations.    I'm totally scared.  Can you tell I really get into planning?  I don't even have any pictures, so no one is probably even listening to me ramble anyway, right?  Anyhoo, I wasn't even planning on CRT but I'm worried I won't be able to get anything else that I want, so I reserved it for my birthday lunch just because that would be better than nothing in case I can't get my birthday dinner at 1900 Park Fare.  So those of you going in Feb., I was able to pick whatever I wanted at Chef Mickey's and CRT (well almost, I got 12:05 instead of 12:00)  so it's a good time to book!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, that kind of mess involving my ADR's would drive me crazy!  I'm a little bit of an anal planner too and I wouldn't be happy about that mess!  It's great that you got CRT though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimmylaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> so i am sitting here reading thru some of the early threads , i just thought i would see lots of fabulous outfits. i didnt realize there were quite a few mini ebay dramas. it  was like a little soap opera to keep my mind off tropical storm fay. must go to bed 12 hours until flight is scheduled to take off cross your fingers for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We have put our ebay mini dramas behind us I hope!  Let's not remind everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ncmomof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!  I need to try a YCMT pattern someday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead, get a YCMT pattern, they are fantastic!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## schnerk

Alright here are a couple more...







and...








I am really glad to be here, not just as a lurker this time...


----------



## teresajoy

jham said:


> I don't even have any pictures, so no one is probably even listening to me ramble anyway, right?  !


You underestimate us!!! I was listening! AND I found it intesting! 



kpgriffin said:


> I love this YCMT pattern. I feel like I have said that a lot lately. Should I be getting a commission?   ANyway, here is my first photo purse (diaper bag for Mylee). It needs to be ironed but I wanted to post tonight.


That is BEYOND precious!!!!! How cute!!! I love the picture on it!!! And, where did you get the adorable giraffe fabric???


NaeNae said:


> I have a Babylock Ellageo 2.  I bought is used, someone had traded it in.  I love sewing on it and it does great embroidery.  I also have a Babylock Imagine Wave serger.  It was kinda of $$ but sooooo worth the money.  It has air threading for both of the loopers.  You just stick the end of the thread in and pump a lever and the air shoots the thread all the way through.  I also have a foot that I can use and it ruffles and attaches all in one step.


OOOOH!!! That sounds like a wonderful serger!!!! I want one of THOSE! 



peachygreen said:


> Okay I think I can post pictures now.
> 
> I am definately not as talented as some of the rest of you on here.
> 
> This is my latest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get it on my DD (2-1/2) so that I can adjust the straps and hem.  Once I finish the hem length, I am going to finish the bottom of the skirt off with a ribbon finish.


I have that fabric!!!!! Very pretty!!!

Megan is adorable!!!! 


schnerk said:


> Alright here are a couple more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really glad to be here, not just as a lurker this time...


I love these!!!!  And, so that we can add you to our group, what is your name? We can't just say ladies and Tom anymore, but we'll need a name to add!


----------



## PrincessKell

Wowza I actually made it before page 100! hahaha See I am trying to make more time. I have some stuff cut up to make later today. 

Everything I have been seeing lately is so great! I love it all!! You all are so rad! I love it.  Makes me want to just jump right back in. 

I can't believe I am up this late. Yes, I have not gone to sleep yet. Georgia has been up through out the night screaming and crying. I think she has a yeast infection! My poor baby. So its off to the store in the am for some yogurt and meds for the kiddo bean. She finally went to sleep about an hour ago, and I couldn't get to sleep. 

She asked if we could go look at fabric later, of course I said sure! hahaha So she wants either and outfit for Wednesday her first day of 1st grade or for Friday. 

Ok, I think I am going to try to get some sleep.....


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Ya'll need to slow down.  the thread moves so fast when it is new!




100AcrePrincess said:


> I'm lucky I guess, dd4 doesn't start school under Wednesday.  I got the top for her jumper finished today since it's actually supposed to be cooler this week (like the low 80's she complains about being cold easily).  I had planned on waiting & making it long sleeved.  Oh well.
> 
> My camera & I had issues today so the pics aren't great.



This is really cute!  I love that fabric.



Clared said:


> Well, I actually did some sewing this weekend!!!  I'd love to say I've done a Linette, but these have been 'works in progress' for a while now
> 
> This is just an everyday, I liked the look of the fabric outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a dress/top inspired by ncmomof2's tops!!  The only problem is I like yours much better than mine!!!  I wasn't brave enough to try shirring so this is a pattern with two rows of casing and elastic threaded through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope cut her first tooth over the weekend (well you can feel it but not see it yet) and she's grumpy as anything, so wasn't really in a co-operative mood I'm afraid!



Love that yellow set!  The one piece is cute too!  I have tons of projects just lying around, although most of them are scrapbooking projects!



sohappy said:


> Here is my big give for MistyMouse.  It went out in the mail today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the beginnings of Cooper's back to school outfit.  (Please tell me he is not going to get beat up)  Imagine that the sleeves are actually on the shirt and that the buttons are on there too.  I got some buttons that look like crayons.  They had blue, red and yellow (green, orange and purple) in the pack, but only one pack.  I guess I am going to have to use the green one too- there is green on the apples, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish that I would have centered the appliques a little better.  And made the C on the back larger (had plans to, but forgot).  I also wish that my machine had been cooperating and would have done the "is for Cooper" for me instead of me trying to do it by satin stitching over outlines. . .lots of improvements for next time.
> 
> Now the questions-  Shorts-  I have enough yellow fabric and plenty of the apple and some red too.  I was thinking of yellow shorts with an apple applique on the leg, or maybe yellow with apple trim (too girlish?).  I need help-  What do you think I should do?  Oh, and I need to get it done tonight.  School starts Wednesday and tonight is my only time without the kids.



They bot came out great but I love coopers shirt!  The back is so cute1  And you are very creative to fiqure out an "easy" way to do the back!  I may have to try that one day!  Don't do the apple trim, I like the apple allpique!



schnerk said:


> Ok, so after much ado, here are some of the outfits that my wife and I have made for our upcoming trip... Please be gentle, as we are VERY new to sewing and only started after we recieved a wonderful gift of a Brother SE-270d from a close friend (Thanks Laura
> 
> These are for our MNSSHP. (My very first Applique)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We made the Skirts, but Hanes made the shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closest sundresses we could find to Minnie's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOre to come



Very good!  Sewing is very addictive so be careful! I love the minnie sundresses!



mrsmiller said:


> here is the handbag that I made for my mother (the one I thought it was an original
> 
> I made two of the same one for my sister (she is going to college so I made it big to carry all (14" by 18")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my mother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used fusible fleece but next time only going to use fusible interfacing
> (I used heavy canvas fabric)
> 
> Linnette



I love the bags!  What a great idea!  And the material is really cool!



2cutekidz said:


> Is it too early for Halloween?!    This is my "nephew" (family friend).  Sorry the pictures are all diffeent sizes!!
> 
> The pants say not So Scary!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to go finish my Big Give set!!



They both are really great but I love the dress!  Came out awesome!



ncmomof2 said:


> I attempted another cinderella today, this time much bigger. It was easier but the face still doesn't look right.  It is less noticable when DD is wearing it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on a bottom?  I want to make shorts but the only fabric that I have enough is the pink.  I figure that would blend with the ruffle too much.  I could do a patchwork skirt (using rectangles instead of squares to be quicker).



I think it came out great!  You did much better with the larger picture!I like the idea of a patchwork skirt.



spongemommie05 said:


> Okay i made it, I love all the outfits posted Cute .
> 
> I am here to say that sewing does hurt.
> i was looking through my sewing pattern drawer 5 drawers high and on top is  my Twilight Books and one of them fell and clocked me in my head with the Corner slicing my head open, and my sewing scissors came flying down and missed my foot by an inch
> I am just glad that it was a book to the head and not my scissors:
> 
> So Needless to say i have a huge cut and a massive :  that will not go away without drugs (prescribed of course) BUT at least (i did not need stitches as i thought, Just some liquid Bandage for now unless of course that does not hold it together.:
> 
> I did sew a few things this weekend a shirt for hubby and a outfit for jayedyn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a pain i had to extend the pattern 2 extra sizes i am still not content with the collar when i fix that i will have DH model it , I promise it looks better on him than on a Hanger ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is one of the Project Runway patterns.
> Which is the most difficult thing to understand IMHO..:: Or maybe i was just tired....:



I hope your head feels better.  Sounds like one of my days!  The shirt came out grea and I love the materials in the outfit.  I did a runway dress and HATED it.  The directions were horrible.  They seemed to jump around and didn't cover everything.  I winded up winging most of it.  Never again!



kpgriffin said:


> I love this YCMT pattern. I feel like I have said that a lot lately. Should I be getting a commission?   ANyway, here is my first photo purse (diaper bag for Mylee). It needs to be ironed but I wanted to post tonight.



Love your bags!  What a great idea with the photo!


----------



## karebear1

kpgriffin said:


> I love this YCMT pattern. I feel like I have said that a lot lately. Should I be getting a commission?   ANyway, here is my first photo purse (diaper bag for Mylee). It needs to be ironed but I wanted to post tonight.



I love this bag! You did such a great job aonn it and it's personalized with a pic of the kid?!?!? SO WONDERFUL!



schnerk said:


> Alright here are a couple more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really glad to be here, not just as a lurker this time...



We're glad you're not lurking anymore either!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

peachygreen said:


> Okay I think I can post pictures now.
> 
> I am definately not as talented as some of the rest of you on here.
> 
> This is my latest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get it on my DD (2-1/2) so that I can adjust the straps and hem.  Once I finish the hem length, I am going to finish the bottom of the skirt off with a ribbon finish.
> 
> This is my new project for DD to wear the DHS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the material and the pattern.  I am going to do the short sleeved pattern.
> 
> 
> This is the last project I made before this sewing bug hit again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was my DD Megan for her first Christmas.  She wore it last Christmas too, but I can't find any good pictures.  She will probably be able to wear it again this year if I let out the hem.
> 
> I have to show off what my mom did too.  She made the following dress for my DD Bitty Baby (who she is going to get at DW from Minnie Mouse) and a matching dress (need to take picture of) for DD to wear.  Our trip to WDW is over Halloween, so she will wear it as her Halloween costume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just to introduce my DD - this is Megan this month (she's changed just a little in 1-1/2 years)



The first dress is really sweet.  I like how you used ribbon for the ties.  
And I LOVE hte mickey material you have.  where did you get it!  Really cool!
The Christmas outfit is really pretty.  And so is your dd!



schnerk said:


> Alright here are a couple more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really glad to be here, not just as a lurker this time...



Welcome out of lurkerhood!  Glad you came out.  You had lots of great outfits to share! I love that tinkerbelle shirred material.  Ashley (dd13) bought some eyelet shirred material for me to make a shirt.  Did you just sew straight down?


----------



## jessica52877

A girl cannot read 14 pages in one day AND getting anything done around the house! So my house is today!

Anyways, there is so much to say and so many cute things! And I know I will forget a zillion of them and who posted what.

Schnerk! Love the outfits. That red fabric is my favorite! I just think it is so cute!

GoofyG! The kids are adorable. I love that they are taking an interest in sewing. Dallas likes to watch me but sadly enough I end up shooing him away. I just cannot sew with him on top of me!

Jham! I was listening! If we chose one character meal or meal at DL what should we choose? I am wondering if we shouldn't choose Goofy's Kitchen. More for the food. Dallas doesn't even care about the characters.

The bags! bags! bags! I loved them all. I always wanted a super cool diaper bag but no use for one now.

Spongie, the shirt and outfit were great! I don't think I could make  men's shirt like that.

Heather! Wow to the new machine! That is AWESOME! I know you will love it!

Leslie! I love the sets! The boys is really cute! I love seeing boys things though! Can't wait to see the next big give set!

SoHappy! Great big give outfit! Dylan will be so happy!

I know I missed about a zillion more but really today is house day so off to clean, straighten and organize! All by myself!


----------



## Cheeseball

Oh my goodness, everybody's everything is just so cute on this new thread! Sorry I haven't complimented everyone individually! 

Ok, so here is the outfit. It's a dress with pants, and I made it because Joy LOVES music. I've put on Little Einsteins for her a couple of times and she really liked it and all her favorite toys are ones that play music. So I combined the Little Einsteins fabric with the musical note fabric and trimmed it in green because the green matched. But put it all together and I just don't think it works.   I think it's too loud and looks clownish. I could be wrong though, and just be tired of looking at it.

I just worked so darn hard on it, and it has about $20 of materials in it. 






The only thing missing is I was going to put some musical note fabric as a bottom ruffle for the pants, but I stopped before I could. It will probably be too hot next month for the pants anyway.

What do you all think? You can be honest (just be gentle!)


----------



## HeatherSue

sohappy said:


> jham- I wouldn't exactly call "is for Cooper" freehand.  I put the printed out page underneath and traced it onto the fabric with a fabric pen.  then I just satin stitched over that.  It didn't come out perfect, but it is OK.


I call that freehand!!  If I tried that it would look all wonky. 



longaberger_lara said:


>


Wow!! You've been busy.  VERY nice stuff!



SallyfromDE said:


>


Ordinarily I'm afraid of clowns.  But, this one is absolutely adorable!!

I love the picture of your cat! LOL!



schnerk said:


>


!!! I love the things you two made for your girls! I especially like the pirate Mickey outfit.  The fabric of the skirt was very clever! Your daughters are beautiful!



GoofyG said:


>


How sweet!!  I love the pictures!  Your mom looks so young!  



mrsmiller said:


>


Those are so pretty, Linnette!  I love the polka dots!  



2cutekidz said:


>


Nope, not too early for Halloween, apparently.  People have been posting Halloween stuff for weeks!

What a little cutie your "nephew" is!!  The outfits are adorable!! Great job!



Cheeseball said:


> What do you all do if/when you've made an outfit and spent a lot of time on it, and it came out not as cute as you were hoping? I just spent a week and quite a bit of $ on materials for an outfit for Joy and I'm not sure if I like it or not. I may just be tired of looking at it since I spent so much time on it, but it's my least favorite that I've made and I'm afraid people will think it's really ugly. Joy is too little to care, but I hate to just throw out something I worked so hard on.
> 
> I'm torn on what to do with it.


Just wanted to let you know that I've felt the same way many times!



ncmomof2 said:


>


Great job!! I've said it before and I'll say it again- you're a natural!  I like the patchwork skirt idea with this top!



karebear1 said:


> Oh sure Heather........ Sawyer woke up early from his nap?? We know what was really going on while Sawyer was napping. Instead of doing what you were supposed to be doing you were just running around the house in your b-day suit because everyone else on this thread was doing the same thing in celebration of their kids going off to school. You can't hide it from us- we all do the same........... I mean KNOW what was going on. Just admit it. You'll feel better if ya do.


Nope, I'll have to wait a few more weeks for that.  Tessa was home, yah know!!  She starts school on September 2nd and then it's nudefest time! 

You have an admirer...I showed Henry the pictures of your sewing room and he said "I think I'm in love.  Is she married?"  I told him you were and he said "Is she happily married?"  He only wants you for your neatness and organization skills 




spongemommie05 said:


> I am here to say that sewing does hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is one of the Project Runway patterns.
> Which is the most difficult thing to understand IMHO


Poor Misty!! Yet another sewing accident!  When will it end??  You know we need to see DH modeling his shirt!  It looks great in the picture!  Jayden is such a beautiful little model!!  I have a few of those Project Runway patterns, but I haven't tried them yet.  The pictures on the front always look so fabulous.  Then I get it home and realize it's just like one I already have, just not as fancy of a picture!  



kpgriffin said:


>


WOW!!! Oh my gosh, that is FABULOUS!!!!!  I've really got to make myself a bag one of these days.  I already have the perfect diaper bag that my sister bought me when I was pregnant with Tessa  



jham said:


> I forgot, I love all the purses and bags everyone has been making!  I made some ADRs today! Kinda weird that the time I could make them was the same for Disneyland as it was for Disneyworld considering the trips are 4 months apart.  I got dinner ressies for Goofy's Kitchen at DL for Luke's birthday dinner.  That was the most important one!  Then for Disneyworld I could only book CRT and Chef Mickey's (which I accidently called Mickey's Kitchen after making my DL ressie )  I am stressed out about this whole reservation system switchover thing!  Although the CM I talked to sounded really excited about it.  He said they'll be able to check availability at all restaurants at once instead of having to look them up one at a time.  So no more ADR's until the end of October  when one day the system will go back up and 8 million people will be trying to get through at once to make their reservations.  I'm totally scared.  Can you tell I really get into planning?  I don't even have any pictures, so no one is probably even listening to me ramble anyway, right?  Anyhoo, I wasn't even planning on CRT but I'm worried I won't be able to get anything else that I want, so I reserved it for my birthday lunch just because that would be better than nothing in case I can't get my birthday dinner at 1900 Park Fare.  So those of you going in Feb., I was able to pick whatever I wanted at Chef Mickey's and CRT (well almost, I got 12:05 instead of 12:00) so it's a good time to book!


I read the whole darn thing last night (then I was too tired to comment on everythihng and I went to bed)!  Are you ashamed that I haven't made any ADRs and don't have any of my park days planned. Not at all? 



peachygreen said:


>



You've made some really cute things.  But, the cutest is your daughter!  How adorable is she?!  I can't wait to see the psychadelic Mickey outfit you make!


----------



## longaberger_lara

mrsmiller said:


> LOVE YOUR  HANDBAG!!!!!!! I love the fabric you used ...how big did you make the bag?
> 
> Linnette



Thanks so much!  Coming from you, it's a great compliment!  I love your bags, too.  It's very difficult to find cute fabric around here.  Not many stores.  At the widest point the bag is 15", at the top it is 12 1/2, and it is 10 1/2" tall.


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Good Morning! You all have been so busy! Everyone's stuff looks so great! Glad to see that I am not the only gentlelman who knows how to sew! I was kind of feeling wierd there for a brief second! 

Leighanna started school today. First day of 1st grade! No customs today, I really haven't had any time. And my batteries were dead in my camera! I might have to snap a couple tomorrow and "fake the first day!" Hmmm.... I see another Groundhog day sequel in my future! 
Summer is just crazy busy with work and keeping up with the yard stuff too. Hopefully with my "helper" at school, and things calming down a little, I can get back into it soon!


----------



## HeatherSue

schnerk said:


> I am really glad to be here, not just as a lurker this time...


Even more extreme cuteness!  I really like that red Mickey fabric.  Where did you get it?  

We're glad you're not lurking anymore either!  Now, what's your name?



mommyof2princesses said:


> I did a runway dress and HATED it.  The directions were horrible.  They seemed to jump around and didn't cover everything.  I winded up winging most of it.  Never again!


Oh no! Now I'm even more scared to try those patterns!  Did you just have to "make it work" or "holla atcha boy"?  I have no idea what "holla atcha boy" actually means, can you tell?



Cheeseball said:


> What do you all think? You can be honest (just be gentle!)



Okay...I have to be honest....

I LOVE IT!!! Seriously, I'm not just saying that!  I clicked on this page and saw it and loved it before I realized it was the one you said you didn't like.  I love how you did the front of the jumper and the ribbon ruffle, and the colors together!  GREAT job!  You don't need to worry about putting it on her, she'll be adorable!


----------



## minnie2

billwendy said:


> hi Guys,
> 
> Boy, the new thread moves FAST!!!
> 
> Question for you - I seem to have double ear aches.....it might just be swimmers ear, or something since I just got home from the beach, but I was wondering...is there any kind of drop that relieves pain in the ear that i could get over the counter??????????
> 
> thanks, wendy


 Sorry about the ear infections!   I still get them at least once a yr.  I am not sure abut over the counter because I usually just suck it up .  I do know what Nikki gets them (yup she should have out grown them too.) her dr gives her these numbing drops to put in.  She says they help.

 I hope you feel better!  They are certainly painful.



longaberger_lara said:


> Thanks!  It turned out better than I imagined!  I've drafted patterns for different valances before, but never just making up my own purse!  I didn't use fusible fleece.  I just used the heaviest fusible interfacing that I had in my stash and put it on every piece of the purse.


HUM I wonder if heavy interfacing would work too?  Any clue what the difference is as far as thickness?  Why would you use one over the other?


schnerk said:


> Ok, so after much ado, here are some of the outfits that my wife and I have made for our upcoming trip... Please be gentle, as we are VERY new to sewing and only started after we recieved a wonderful gift of a Brother SE-270d from a close friend (Thanks Laura  )
> 
> These are for our MNSSHP. (My very first Applique)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We made the Skirts, but Hanes made the shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closest sundresses we could find to Minnie's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOre to come


 Welcome!  Everything came out so great!  Your girls are adorable !



GoofyG said:


> Had to post these pictures.  The 4yr old is really into watching my mom (NaeNae)  sew.  She just hangs over her.  Well the 2yr old is really starting to get into it now.  She also thinks if you try an outfit or measure the 4yr old you are suppose to do the same thing on her.   It's really cute.  So here they are helping my mom last night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we'll have some future seamstress(?sp)


What sweet pictures!!!!!!!  



mrsmiller said:


> here is the handbag that I made for my mother (the one I thought it was an original  )
> 
> I made two of the same one for my sister (she is going to college so I made it big to carry all (14" by 18")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my mother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used fusible fleece but next time only going to use fusible interfacing
> (I used heavy canvas fabric)
> 
> Linnette


 I love this bag!  any chance you could do one of you famous tutorials?????!?!?!?!?!  Pretty please! 

Does your machine get jammed when you work with the fusible fleece?   
I am so scared to finish my mom's purse with y good machine because it gets so jammed!  What am I doing wrong?????



 Am I a bad mom for not making Kyle a new outfit for the 1st day of school?   I am making Nik one but I am not sure I will have time to make him one too.  He has some nice summer clothes he can wear since it will still be warm.  If i where to make one what do I make a boy?  He has some bowling shirt I made and I want to make a Cars one but I don't have the material yet.  He could wear his buzz one with jean shorts but he has some cute polo shirts. It is just so much easier sewing for girls!  

 that reminds me I need to start Niks!  Today!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Cheeseball said:


> Oh my goodness, everybody's everything is just so cute on this new thread! Sorry I haven't complimented everyone individually!
> 
> Ok, so here is the outfit. It's a dress with pants, and I made it because Joy LOVES music. I've put on Little Einsteins for her a couple of times and she really liked it and all her favorite toys are ones that play music. So I combined the Little Einsteins fabric with the musical note fabric and trimmed it in green because the green matched. But put it all together and I just don't think it works.   I think it's too loud and looks clownish. I could be wrong though, and just be tired of looking at it.
> 
> I just worked so darn hard on it, and it has about $20 of materials in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing missing is I was going to put some musical note fabric as a bottom ruffle for the pants, but I stopped before I could. It will probably be too hot next month for the pants anyway.
> 
> What do you all think? You can be honest (just be gentle!)



I love it!  The green relaly pops the whole outfit!  It is so cute!



HeatherSue said:


> Oh no! Now I'm even more scared to try those patterns!  Did you just have to "make it work" or "holla atcha boy"?  I have no idea what "holla atcha boy" actually means, can you tell?




i can say I will never buy another one of these until I am much better at sewing...like seamtress level!   The biggest problem with the patterns is they have additional directions to make it work in different ways, and they tried to fit it all in in less than 4 pages...it just doen't work.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Love the back to school outfit!  Am I a bad mommy for not making my dd a back to school outfit...she doesn't start till 8/25 but I don't think I am going to have time to make one!!  I made her a strawberry top/pants the other day, maybe I will have to send her in that.



Thanks everyone.  This will be dd4's first day of kindergarten & she really likes it when I make her clothes so it was important for me to make the outfit.  You're definitely NOT a bad mommy for not making making your dd an outfit.  But, if you keep it simple you probably have time if you wanted to (or she wants you to).  Then again, I usually sew pretty fast & can get my girls to play together & leave me alone for about an hour at a time now.

I love Cooper's shirt.  Is he going to wear shorts or jeans?  I've seen some cute boys outfits with decoupage jeans that were cute.


----------



## minnie2

mrsklamc said:


> Someone please convince me that I can't pay $7 shipping plus $7 a yard for cute fabric from England!!! but it's SOOO cute!


 I say if you love it go for it!



2cutekidz said:


> Is it too early for Halloween?!    This is my "nephew" (family friend).  Sorry the pictures are all diffeent sizes!!
> 
> The pants say not So Scary!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiring their really cool necklaces (I can post close up pictures if anyone wants to see  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to go finish my Big Give set!!


Cute!  Def post pics of the necklaces!  

 Did you use bias tape at the edge of the patchwork?  I have been thinking about doing that with my next one.



Cheeseball said:


> Well, I'm a day late and a dollar short, but I'm here!
> 
> What do you all do if/when you've made an outfit and spent a lot of time on it, and it came out not as cute as you were hoping? I just spent a week and quite a bit of $ on materials for an outfit for Joy and I'm not sure if I like it or not. I may just be tired of looking at it since I spent so much time on it, but it's my least favorite that I've made and I'm afraid people will think it's really ugly. Joy is too little to care, but I hate to just throw out something I worked so hard on.
> 
> I'm torn on what to do with it.


 YOu post a picture!  I am sure it is great!  



ncmomof2 said:


> I attempted another cinderella today, this time much bigger. It was easier but the face still doesn't look right.  It is less noticable when DD is wearing it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on a bottom?  I want to make shorts but the only fabric that I have enough is the pink.  I figure that would blend with the ruffle too much.  I could do a patchwork skirt (using rectangles instead of squares to be quicker).


 Really cute!  If you want to do shirts  with a ruffle at the bottom that would be cute.  So would a patch work one but I love them.



teresajoy said:


> Great job!!! Did you do the appliques with the machine?? Do you have the extra PED thing that goes with it?


 Ok I have that machine and have no clue what the PED thing is that goes with it!  Then again I am terrified to do embroidery with it!


spongemommie05 said:


> Okay i made it, I love all the outfits posted Cute .
> 
> I am here to say that sewing does hurt.
> i was looking through my sewing pattern drawer 5 drawers high and on top is  my Twilight Books and one of them fell and clocked me in my head with the Corner slicing my head open, and my sewing scissors came flying down and missed my foot by an inch
> I am just glad that it was a book to the head and not my scissors
> 
> So Needless to say i have a huge cut and a massive   that will not go away without drugs (prescribed of course) BUT at least (i did not need stitches as i thought, Just some liquid Bandage for now unless of course that does not hold it together.
> 
> I did sew a few things this weekend a shirt for hubby and a outfit for jayedyn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a pain i had to extend the pattern 2 extra sizes i am still not content with the collar when i fix that i will have DH model it , I promise it looks better on him than on a Hanger ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is one of the Project Runway patterns.
> Which is the most difficult thing to understand IMHO.. Or maybe i was just tired....



OUCH!  I hope you are feeling better?
 Everything is So cute!  Is that Project Runway pattern 2986 for the top?  I have that pattern and am thinking about making the dress but now that you say it is hard I am nervous!  


kpgriffin said:


> I love this YCMT pattern. I feel like I have said that a lot lately. Should I be getting a commission?   ANyway, here is my first photo purse (diaper bag for Mylee). It needs to be ironed but I wanted to post tonight.


It came out great!  I love the bold flower material.

 I am a convert I LOVE the YCMT patterns!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Cheeseball said:


> Oh my goodness, everybody's everything is just so cute on this new thread! Sorry I haven't complimented everyone individually!
> 
> Ok, so here is the outfit. It's a dress with pants, and I made it because Joy LOVES music. I've put on Little Einsteins for her a couple of times and she really liked it and all her favorite toys are ones that play music. So I combined the Little Einsteins fabric with the musical note fabric and trimmed it in green because the green matched. But put it all together and I just don't think it works.   I think it's too loud and looks clownish. I could be wrong though, and just be tired of looking at it.
> 
> I just worked so darn hard on it, and it has about $20 of materials in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing missing is I was going to put some musical note fabric as a bottom ruffle for the pants, but I stopped before I could. It will probably be too hot next month for the pants anyway.
> 
> What do you all think? You can be honest (just be gentle!)



I LOVE this...Katie, my 9yo, just walked in and said she loved it!  She wants that fabric with the music notes for our next trip.  Actually, she knew that Patrick, the LE nut in our house, was designing the outfit I would make for him for our next trip.  He wants shorts with music notes and a Rocket applique on his shirt.

I want to see it on her...it really is cute!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

PrincessKell said:


> Wowza I actually made it before page 100! hahaha See I am trying to make more time. I have some stuff cut up to make later today.
> 
> Everything I have been seeing lately is so great! I love it all!! You all are so rad! I love it.  Makes me want to just jump right back in.
> 
> I can't believe I am up this late. Yes, I have not gone to sleep yet. Georgia has been up through out the night screaming and crying. I think she has a yeast infection! My poor baby. So its off to the store in the am for some yogurt and meds for the kiddo bean. She finally went to sleep about an hour ago, and I couldn't get to sleep.
> 
> She asked if we could go look at fabric later, of course I said sure! hahaha So she wants either and outfit for Wednesday her first day of 1st grade or for Friday.
> 
> Ok, I think I am going to try to get some sleep.....


Poor Georgia!I hope that she gets better soon.



Cheeseball said:


> Oh my goodness, everybody's everything is just so cute on this new thread! Sorry I haven't complimented everyone individually!
> 
> Ok, so here is the outfit. It's a dress with pants, and I made it because Joy LOVES music. I've put on Little Einsteins for her a couple of times and she really liked it and all her favorite toys are ones that play music. So I combined the Little Einsteins fabric with the musical note fabric and trimmed it in green because the green matched. But put it all together and I just don't think it works.   I think it's too loud and looks clownish. I could be wrong though, and just be tired of looking at it.
> 
> I just worked so darn hard on it, and it has about $20 of materials in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing missing is I was going to put some musical note fabric as a bottom ruffle for the pants, but I stopped before I could. It will probably be too hot next month for the pants anyway.
> 
> What do you all think? You can be honest (just be gentle!)


I love it. I think that the green ribbon really makes it stands out and the music notes helps to tone it down. If that makes sense.


----------



## Stephres

Well, I am sitting here with the sounds of spongebob in the background with no storm at all!  

So I decided to get out some fabric that was cut but never sewed. Jacob walked in and asked if I was sewing for a boy. I told him it was for a boy named Jacob. He had forgotten he picked out the fabric, it was so long ago!

Anyway, finished it up and here it is. He did not want his face shown.  






Ok, now I have go back and read what I missed!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

It is another non sew day.  I have to get DD up to Kayaking, 110 miles RT and then to work.  

DH called and said he was an A$$ and said sorry!  OMG,  he apologized.  Wow, I am just shocked.  

I am going to try to work on my costume this weekend but until then have a great week.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

longaberger_lara said:


>



The quilts are cute too, but I love that purse & the toile valances.



SallyfromDE said:


> Anyone else get unwanted help while sewing?



Sweet kitty.  Very cute clown.



2cutekidz said:


>



Gorgeous!


----------



## minnie2

jham said:


> I forgot, I love all the purses and bags everyone has been making!  I made some ADRs today! Kinda weird that the time I could make them was the same for Disneyland as it was for Disneyworld considering the trips are 4 months apart.  I got dinner ressies for Goofy's Kitchen at DL for Luke's birthday dinner.  That was the most important one!  Then for Disneyworld I could only book CRT and Chef Mickey's (which I accidently called Mickey's Kitchen after making my DL ressie  )  I am stressed out about this whole reservation system switchover thing!  Although the CM I talked to sounded really excited about it.  He said they'll be able to check availability at all restaurants at once instead of having to look them up one at a time.  So no more ADR's until the end of October  when one day the system will go back up and 8 million people will be trying to get through at once to make their reservations.    I'm totally scared.  Can you tell I really get into planning?  I don't even have any pictures, so no one is probably even listening to me ramble anyway, right?  Anyhoo, I wasn't even planning on CRT but I'm worried I won't be able to get anything else that I want, so I reserved it for my birthday lunch just because that would be better than nothing in case I can't get my birthday dinner at 1900 Park Fare.  So those of you going in Feb., I was able to pick whatever I wanted at Chef Mickey's and CRT (well almost, I got 12:05 instead of 12:00)  so it's a good time to book!


 Yeah on the adrs!  I stress so much about making Adr's!  My friends that are coming with us were so ticked at me by the time I made the!  They didn't realize you have to plan these things or you won't get them.  Once they were done they realized what I was talking about but man I was stressed!



peachygreen said:


> Okay I think I can post pictures now.
> 
> I am definately not as talented as some of the rest of you on here.
> 
> This is my latest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get it on my DD (2-1/2) so that I can adjust the straps and hem.  Once I finish the hem length, I am going to finish the bottom of the skirt off with a ribbon finish.
> 
> This is my new project for DD to wear the DHS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the material and the pattern.  I am going to do the short sleeved pattern.
> 
> 
> This is the last project I made before this sewing bug hit again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was my DD Megan for her first Christmas.  She wore it last Christmas too, but I can't find any good pictures.  She will probably be able to wear it again this year if I let out the hem.
> 
> I have to show off what my mom did too.  She made the following dress for my DD Bitty Baby (who she is going to get at DW from Minnie Mouse) and a matching dress (need to take picture of) for DD to wear.  Our trip to WDW is over Halloween, so she will wear it as her Halloween costume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just to introduce my DD - this is Megan this month (she's changed just a little in 1-1/2 years)


I have that crazy Mickey material!  I love it!  I am planning on making sunglass cases for my and my girlfriend as well as small wallets for us with it.I can't wit to see the outfit.  You other stuff is so cute.


schnerk said:


> Alright here are a couple more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really glad to be here, not just as a lurker this time...


 So great!  Glad you are out of lurk mode too!  Welcome!



Cheeseball said:


> Oh my goodness, everybody's everything is just so cute on this new thread! Sorry I haven't complimented everyone individually!
> 
> Ok, so here is the outfit. It's a dress with pants, and I made it because Joy LOVES music. I've put on Little Einsteins for her a couple of times and she really liked it and all her favorite toys are ones that play music. So I combined the Little Einsteins fabric with the musical note fabric and trimmed it in green because the green matched. But put it all together and I just don't think it works.   I think it's too loud and looks clownish. I could be wrong though, and just be tired of looking at it.
> 
> I just worked so darn hard on it, and it has about $20 of materials in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing missing is I was going to put some musical note fabric as a bottom ruffle for the pants, but I stopped before I could. It will probably be too hot next month for the pants anyway.
> 
> What do you all think? You can be honest (just be gentle!)


Fabulous!  Now we want to see it on the model I bet it is even cuter on her!


PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Good Morning! You all have been so busy! Everyone's stuff looks so great! Glad to see that I am not the only gentlelman who knows how to sew! I was kind of feeling wierd there for a brief second!
> 
> Leighanna started school today. First day of 1st grade! No customs today, I really haven't had any time. And my batteries were dead in my camera! I might have to snap a couple tomorrow and "fake the first day!" Hmmm.... I see another Groundhog day sequel in my future!
> Summer is just crazy busy with work and keeping up with the yard stuff too. Hopefully with my "helper" at school, and things calming down a little, I can get back into it soon!


Ground Hogs Day was filmed in my town!   Most of it was done in our town sq!  So next time any of you watch it you can see where I live.  It is a really cute town sq that even has a sewing shop!  Of course I think the sewing shop is full of a bunch of snobs that actually turned their noses up at my 1 applique!  I went in there to get some stabilizer and one of the worker s said oh you didn't do that right about my sons Mickey shirt!  Sure it wasn't perfect but he loved it and to me that is all that matters.


----------



## tadamom

Stephres said:


> Well, I am sitting here with the sounds of spongebob in the background with no storm at all!
> 
> So I decided to get out some fabric that was cut but never sewed. Jacob walked in and asked if I was sewing for a boy. I told him it was for a boy named Jacob. He had forgotten he picked out the fabric, it was so long ago!
> 
> Anyway, finished it up and here it is. He did not want his face shown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, now I have go back and read what I missed!



Too cute Steph -- I bet Jacob loves those.  Where did you get the fabric?


----------



## Stephres

tadamom said:


> Too cute Steph -- I bet Jacob loves those.  Where did you get the fabric?



He picked it out with me on ebay. It is one of those from Asia. The print is a little giant, but he likes the different pokémon on it. I stupidly thought they were all pikachu, but they have different names.


----------



## tadamom

Stephres said:


> He picked it out with me on ebay. It is one of those from Asia. The print is a little giant, but he likes the different pokémon on it. I stupidly thought they were all pikachu, but they have different names.



Can you pm the seller?  It looks like they all either evolve from or evolve into Pikachu.  I don't know much about Pokemon but I know Michael would love that print.


----------



## spongemommie05

schnerk said:


> Alright here are a couple more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really glad to be here, not just as a lurker this time...


So glad you are a lurker no more, That is some cute stuff great job 



mommyof2princesses said:


> I hope your head feels better.  Sounds like one of my days!  The shirt came out grea and I love the materials in the outfit.  I did a runway dress and HATED it.  The directions were horrible.  They seemed to jump around and didn't cover everything.  I winded up winging most of it.  Never again!


Thank you that is exactly how i would describe it ....



Cheeseball said:


> Oh my goodness, everybody's everything is just so cute on this new thread! Sorry I haven't complimented everyone individually!
> 
> Ok, so here is the outfit. It's a dress with pants, and I made it because Joy LOVES music. I've put on Little Einsteins for her a couple of times and she really liked it and all her favorite toys are ones that play music. So I combined the Little Einsteins fabric with the musical note fabric and trimmed it in green because the green matched. But put it all together and I just don't think it works.   I think it's too loud and looks clownish. I could be wrong though, and just be tired of looking at it.
> 
> I just worked so darn hard on it, and it has about $20 of materials in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing missing is I was going to put some musical note fabric as a bottom ruffle for the pants, but I stopped before I could. It will probably be too hot next month for the pants anyway.
> 
> What do you all think? You can be honest (just be gentle!)


OMG ! i think that is adorable , i love how you did the front sew creative ,i had to take a double take and right click to CASE something like it .. 



minnie2 said:


> I say if you love it go for it!
> 
> Cute!  Def post pics of the necklaces!
> 
> Did you use bias tape at the edge of the patchwork?  I have been thinking about doing that with my next one.
> 
> YOu post a picture!  I am sure it is great!
> 
> Really cute!  If you want to do shirts  with a ruffle at the bottom that would be cute.  So would a patch work one but I love them.
> 
> 
> Ok I have that machine and have no clue what the PED thing is that goes with it!  Then again I am terrified to do embroidery with it!
> 
> 
> OUCH!  I hope you are feeling better?
> Everything is So cute!  Is that Project Runway pattern 2986 for the top?  I have that pattern and am thinking about making the dress but now that you say it is hard I am nervous!
> It came out great!  I love the bold flower material.
> 
> I am a convert I LOVE the YCMT patterns!


Yes it is ! The directions were just very vague and jumbled i swear i was sewing a part then what should have been underneath it was on another page on the back. WHATTTT Just be prepared to use your own ideas when using them  



Stephres said:


> Well, I am sitting here with the sounds of spongebob in the background with no storm at all!
> 
> So I decided to get out some fabric that was cut but never sewed. Jacob walked in and asked if I was sewing for a boy. I told him it was for a boy named Jacob. He had forgotten he picked out the fabric, it was so long ago!
> 
> Anyway, finished it up and here it is. He did not want his face shown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, now I have go back and read what I missed!


I love that pokemon material , 

Okay so i still have a massive Headache and got like no sleep last night so i think i may just have to make myself more insane and use my loud sewing machine and sew some more stuff.. 

Sorry if i missed anybody's post i skimmed this morning .
Prayers to all those who need them 
I will go back and read everything later .

 Mayson is watching The Wiggles and they are singing a song about "Calling All Cows"....


----------



## clairemolly

Okay, here are some things DMIL made.  Molly was in bed, so only Claire got to play fashion show, but Molly has matching outfits for all of these.  Claire had a lot of fun posing, which is why so looks so silly in some of these. 

This was a dress I found at Kohl's this past spring.  It had a crochet flower that we cut off and DMIL added a Minnie head.









This is one of 2 outfits for AK.  I plan on making a patchwork bucket hat to match.  Molly's is a little different...she has a white shirt and khaki capris.









This is a McCall's pattern.  Molly's is similar, but a shirt with lime green capris.









Okay, these were all rotated and resized...photobucket is at it again, sorry.


----------



## clairemolly

This one I wanted all by itself.  It is the 2nd dress I made myself.

It is for dinner at Coral Reef.


----------



## kjbrown

mrsklamc said:


> Clare that yellow top/shirt is precious.
> 
> OK, before I order the bucket hat pattern, can someone tell me exactly what paper piecing is and why someone said they didn't want to do it?
> 
> My sister has twin baby boys and I think this would be so fun!



This was a million pages back, but wanted to comment...

Paper piecing is when you have a paper "foundation", and you actually sew your fabric onto the paper.  It makes it easier to line up pieces that have weird joins, like a grandmother's flower garden quilt, which is made of hexagons.

Anyway, then you rip the paper off when you are done with that part.

I got the bucket hat pattern and made the hat.  Loved it!  It was very easy to do, took me maybe two hours total.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

2cutekidz said:


>



Adorable Halloween sets - never too early for Halloween.  



Disney 4 Me said:


> Thanks everyone for all of the Happy Birthdays to Aleah. I read them to her and she was beaming! I didn't make her a new themed outfit for her party this year. (Hanging my head in shame.)



A very belated happy birthday to Aleah!!



ncmomof2 said:


>



That turned out really well!  I think a patchwork skirt will look great with it.



karebear1 said:


> Take how many years you've been married and subtract it from 25- that's how many years you have to wait to have a sewing/craft room like mine..... and not ONE MINUTE before that! If you get one before that..... I'm not sure if I'll be able to get over my jealousy of you not having to wait as long as I did!



Saturday (8/23) is our 11th anniversary...so I guess I have 14 years to wait...and in 14 years, dd will be 19 and hopefully she will be off to college, and I can convert her room into a sewing room????  




spongemommie05 said:


>



Sorry about your head..hope you feel better soon!  I love the shirt, but where is the model???  Love the project runaway outfit as well.  Your dd is so pretty!



kpgriffin said:


>



Love the purse!  That turned out great1




schnerk said:


> I did the appligues with the machine using PED (another purchase to support my free machine  )
> 
> I just bought PED basic.  Unfortunately, we are out of the embroidery business for a week or two. The 270d had an issue with the bobbin and thread cutter, so it is betting serviced. So to support our habbit we bought a CE-5000prw last night to finish at least the sewing before our trip. 19 days!!!
> 
> Anyway, I will be posting the other pics soon.  I also made 2 travel pillows today while I was watching the cowboyus game that I missed this weekend.



I need to go get me a PED basic for my machine.



schnerk said:


>



Adorable!! 



Cheeseball said:


>



Honestly.....I think it looks GREAT!!  I love it!!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Good Morning! You all have been so busy! Everyone's stuff looks so great! Glad to see that I am not the only gentlelman who knows how to sew! I was kind of feeling wierd there for a brief second!
> 
> Leighanna started school today. First day of 1st grade! No customs today, I really haven't had any time. And my batteries were dead in my camera! I might have to snap a couple tomorrow and "fake the first day!" Hmmm.... I see another Groundhog day sequel in my future!
> Summer is just crazy busy with work and keeping up with the yard stuff too. Hopefully with my "helper" at school, and things calming down a little, I can get back into it soon!



I hope she has a great first day of 1st grade!


----------



## xdanielleax

Hi everyone!  It has been a long, long, long time since I've posted.  I got my cosmetology license and started working in the salon at our local Ulta on Sun, Mon, Wed, Thu.  I'm freaking out right now because I've been so tired and haven't sewed in like 2 months.  We leave for Disney World Sept 10!  and I only have 1 outfit done.  I've been lurking and I love what everyone has been coming up with!  Please, kick my rear and tell me to get a move on! haha...I don't know if I can do 4 more outfits in such a short amount of time!  Since I haven't posted anything in such a long time, here are some pics of Violette's 2nd bday party.  It was Hannah Montana We rented a bounce house.  She had so much fun!


----------



## kpgriffin

THanks for all the compliments on my photo diaper bag. The giraffe fabric is 
Michael Miller. I have used it on four different outfits and this bag so I don't even have a big enough scrap to check the edge for the designer. It is also comes in blue and brown. hth. 

I love all of the outfits posted lately.


----------



## minnie2

Stephres said:


> Well, I am sitting here with the sounds of spongebob in the background with no storm at all!
> 
> So I decided to get out some fabric that was cut but never sewed. Jacob walked in and asked if I was sewing for a boy. I told him it was for a boy named Jacob. He had forgotten he picked out the fabric, it was so long ago!
> 
> Anyway, finished it up and here it is. He did not want his face shown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, now I have go back and read what I missed!


 Is that tshirt material or basic cotton?  It is so cool!  



spongemommie05 said:


> Yes it is ! The directions were just very vague and jumbled i swear i was sewing a part then what should have been underneath it was on another page on the back. WHATTTT Just be prepared to use your own ideas when using them


 Ok may not be making that one for awhile! 



clairemolly said:


> Okay, here are some things DMIL made.  Molly was in bed, so only Claire got to play fashion show, but Molly has matching outfits for all of these.  Claire had a lot of fun posing, which is why so looks so silly in some of these.
> 
> This was a dress I found at Kohl's this past spring.  It had a crochet flower that we cut off and DMIL added a Minnie head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of 2 outfits for AK.  I plan on making a patchwork bucket hat to match.  Molly's is a little different...she has a white shirt and khaki capris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a McCall's pattern.  Molly's is similar, but a shirt with lime green capris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, these were all rotated and resized...photobucket is at it again, sorry.


Love the AK outfit!


----------



## glorib

clairemolly said:


> This one I wanted all by itself.  It is the 2nd dress I made myself.
> 
> It is for dinner at Coral Reef.




I LOVE IT!  The ones your MIL made are all great, but this is my favorite!!!!  I love the fabric!  Of course, I have a slight fish obsession - I swam and played water polo in high school and have a little fish tatoo - I love fish!


----------



## schnerk

HeatherSue said:


> Even more extreme cuteness!  I really like that red Mickey fabric.  Where did you get it?
> 
> We're glad you're not lurking anymore either!  Now, what's your name?



My name is Alex and I am a Stay at Home Dad/Part-Time Travel Agent. THis leaves me a bit of time to play.  Once we got our machine, my wife wanted to learn to sew, and has been bitten by the bug, badly.   

We got the red fabric from Hancock Fabric.  I love it!

Hopefully, my 270d will be fixed soon, because I am starting to get twitchy. Is that normal?


----------



## mrsklamc

I don't think I can post links to etsy but the fabric I'm drooling over is purple and silver, with Bambi, Thumper, and snowflakes. It's adorable but I can't justify it since I don't have a specific project in mind...other than a character scrap quilt. So for $14 I would have a Bambi square for my quilt, but not much else at this point.

Beautiful new posts, everyone!


----------



## longaberger_lara

teresajoy said:


> That is GORGEOUS!!! Someday, I want to make a purse!



That's about the only thing I feel comfortable making for myself!  Everytime I make a shirt, skirt, whatever - I feel like it looks horrible on me.  So I just have bags everywhere and make clothes for the kids!


----------



## revrob

schnerk said:


> My name is Alex and I am a Stay at Home Dad/Part-Time Travel Agent. THis leaves me a bit of time to play.  Once we got our machine, my wife wanted to learn to sew, and has been bitten by the bug, badly.
> 
> We got the red fabric from Hancock Fabric.  I love it!
> 
> Hopefully, my 270d will be fixed soon, because I am starting to get twitchy. Is that normal?



Twitchy is QUITE NORMAL!  Hope your machine is home safely soon!


----------



## longaberger_lara

kpgriffin said:


> I love this YCMT pattern. I feel like I have said that a lot lately. Should I be getting a commission?   ANyway, here is my first photo purse (diaper bag for Mylee). It needs to be ironed but I wanted to post tonight.



Gorgeous!  And the bag's cute too!


----------



## longaberger_lara

peachygreen said:


>



That fabric is great!  Where did you get it?  Thanks!


----------



## CampbellScot

STEPH!!! I lost my quote for Jacob's new outfit!!!! It's so cute!! I thought all those little yellow hamster looking things were all the same character too! Shows how much I know!



clairemolly said:


> This one I wanted all by itself.  It is the 2nd dress I made myself.
> 
> It is for dinner at Coral Reef.



WOW!!! So cute!!! Your little one is quite the model!!! really great job!!!



xdanielleax said:


> Hi everyone!  It has been a long, long, long time since I've posted.  I got my cosmetology license and started working in the salon at our local Ulta on Sun, Mon, Wed, Thu.  I'm freaking out right now because I've been so tired and haven't sewed in like 2 months.  We leave for Disney World Sept 10!  and I only have 1 outfit done.  I've been lurking and I love what everyone has been coming up with!  Please, kick my rear and tell me to get a move on! haha...I don't know if I can do 4 more outfits in such a short amount of time!  Since I haven't posted anything in such a long time, here are some pics of Violette's 2nd bday party.  It was Hannah Montana We rented a bounce house.  She had so much fun!



WOW!!! Violette sure has grown since we've seen y'all last!!! What a cutie!! It looks like she had a magical birthday!!! Good to see you!!!


----------



## SalandJeff

Hi Everyone.  First, I wanted to say that you all are amazing!  Such cute outfits and bags.

I haven't sewed in quite a while.  I have a question about the fabrics you all are using.  I would love to make some things for dd who is 4.  It appears that they are cotton fabrics.  Do you have problems washing them....do they come out wrinkled and need ironing?    I do a lot of things, but ironing is not one of them!

Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## PrincessKell

clairemolly said:


> This is a McCall's pattern.  Molly's is similar, but a shirt with lime green capris.



I have always loved that fabric. so cute. I think I might even have that pattern! 



clairemolly said:


> This one I wanted all by itself.  It is the 2nd dress I made myself.
> 
> It is for dinner at Coral Reef.



Can I tell you how much I love this dress!?! Georgia just came and said she wanted it! haha 



xdanielleax said:


>



Hi! That is awesome about your new job! I know the feeling about not sewing. It looks like Violette had a great birthday! you two look so adorable!  She is such a cutie!!


----------



## spongemommie05

clairemolly said:


> Okay, here are some things DMIL made.  Molly was in bed, so only Claire got to play fashion show, but Molly has matching outfits for all of these.  Claire had a lot of fun posing, which is why so looks so silly in some of these.
> 
> This was a dress I found at Kohl's this past spring.  It had a crochet flower that we cut off and DMIL added a Minnie head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of 2 outfits for AK.  I plan on making a patchwork bucket hat to match.  Molly's is a little different...she has a white shirt and khaki capris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a McCall's pattern.  Molly's is similar, but a shirt with lime green capris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, these were all rotated and resized...photobucket is at it again, sorry.


SEW CUTE!!! and the clothes also



clairemolly said:


> This one I wanted all by itself.  It is the 2nd dress I made myself.
> 
> It is for dinner at Coral Reef.


I absolutely adore this one and the outfit is sew creative ..



xdanielleax said:


> Hi everyone!  It has been a long, long, long time since I've posted.  I got my cosmetology license and started working in the salon at our local Ulta on Sun, Mon, Wed, Thu.  I'm freaking out right now because I've been so tired and haven't sewed in like 2 months.  We leave for Disney World Sept 10!  and I only have 1 outfit done.  I've been lurking and I love what everyone has been coming up with!  Please, kick my rear and tell me to get a move on! haha...I don't know if I can do 4 more outfits in such a short amount of time!  Since I haven't posted anything in such a long time, here are some pics of Violette's 2nd bday party.  It was Hannah Montana We rented a bounce house.  She had so much fun!


what a cutie .
WOMAN GET YOUR BOOTY IN GEAR AND GET SEWING !!!!! WE ARE ALL WAITING TO SEE POSTED FINISHED OUTFITS How was that? 


schnerk said:


> My name is Alex and I am a Stay at Home Dad/Part-Time Travel Agent. THis leaves me a bit of time to play.  Once we got our machine, my wife wanted to learn to sew, and has been bitten by the bug, badly.
> 
> We got the red fabric from Hancock Fabric.  I love it!
> 
> Hopefully, my 270d will be fixed soon, because I am starting to get twitchy. Is that normal?


That  is perfectly normal


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

longaberger_lara said:


> That fabric is great!  Where did you get it?  Thanks!




If anyone needs this fabric...my JoAnn's has it.  I made Aisling Fantasmic outfit out of it.

EDITED:  PIC DIDN'T SHOW IN MY RESPONSE...I MEANT THE BLACK with Neon Colors and Mickey.


----------



## Astro Orbiter

Cheeseball said:


> Oh my goodness, everybody's everything is just so cute on this new thread! Sorry I haven't complimented everyone individually!
> 
> Ok, so here is the outfit. It's a dress with pants, and I made it because Joy LOVES music. I've put on Little Einsteins for her a couple of times and she really liked it and all her favorite toys are ones that play music. So I combined the Little Einsteins fabric with the musical note fabric and trimmed it in green because the green matched. But put it all together and I just don't think it works.   I think it's too loud and looks clownish. I could be wrong though, and just be tired of looking at it.
> 
> I just worked so darn hard on it, and it has about $20 of materials in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing missing is I was going to put some musical note fabric as a bottom ruffle for the pants, but I stopped before I could. It will probably be too hot next month for the pants anyway.
> 
> What do you all think? You can be honest (just be gentle!)



I'm going to be honest and gentle.

Are you a high-contrast person or a low-contrast person?  Because this is high-contrast, with the medium-print red LEs, the small print music notes, and the shiny solid green ribbon.

I'm a low contrast person.  The first thing I see is the shine, then the green, then a black/white (because the green frames it), then the red fabric.  So if it was my outfit, which it's not, I'd take off the green fabric and replace it with non-shiny solid black or solid red.  The black grounds it alot.  A solid red would ground it too.  I also looked at white, royal blue, a non-shiny green, and turquoise.  I went back to black.  I love to ground things with an edge of deep color.

Deb


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Stephres said:


>


Those are some cute PJ's. 



clairemolly said:


>


These are so cute. I expecially love the Animal Print Mickey head.


xdanielleax said:


>


You and your DD are so cute and it looks like she had a great time.


----------



## Stephres

billwendy said:


> Question for you - I seem to have double ear aches.....it might just be swimmers ear, or something since I just got home from the beach, but I was wondering...is there any kind of drop that relieves pain in the ear that i could get over the counter??????????
> 
> thanks, wendy



Hi Wendy, I have been getting a lot of earaches too. But my ear nose and throat doctor says there's nothing wrong with me, so I must be faking!  

Anyway, I hope they stop soon, let me know if you find something that works (besides complaining, like me).



schnerk said:


>



I love your little girls! They look like they could be twins, except for their sizes. You and your wife did a great job on the outfits! 



GoofyG said:


>



So cute! My daughter has three chores she likes to do while I am sewing: 1) snip threads; 2) clean out the trap in serger; and 3) search the carpet for pins. 



mrsmiller said:


>



Cute bags! Is there anything you can't do?



2cutekidz said:


>



No, it's not too early! I love the appliqués; you did a really great job on them.



ncmomof2 said:


>



Faces are soooo hard; that is a very good first attempt. When I make stripwork skirts, I make the strips in a-shapes so there is less to gather at the top and they are very twirly. I think a skirt would be perfect with the top.



teresajoy said:


> Aww, I'm just jealous of you guys all meeting up without me! You KNOW I want to come supervise you myself!



I knew it! Of course, you should be there to supervise, I wish you could come!



karebear1 said:


> Good job Steph! I love the wood pattern on your table- who'da thunk it was there under all that stuff! Surprises are good! It really a pretty table!



I know, poor table. I think of the nicks and scratches I've put into it scrapping and sewing and it makes me a little sad. But it's just well used!



spongemommie05 said:


>



I hope your head feels better soon! Love the new outfits!



kpgriffin said:


>



That is super cool! I bet you could make a lot of money making those for your friends!



peachygreen said:


>



Hi Megan: what an outstanding name! I have had that same disco mickey fabric sitting in my closet for a year because I can't figure out what to do with it. I can't wait to see your dress!



Cheeseball said:


>



Aw, I feel that way all the time! To be honest, I really like the little einsteins and musical note fabric but I'm not crazy about the shiny green. I really like the musical note fabric though!



clairemolly said:


>



Love all your outfits and your daughter has a beautiful smile!



xdanielleax said:


>



What a cutie!



minnie2 said:


> Is that tshirt material or basic cotton?  It is so cool!



It is neither! It is some kind of cotton/poly blend. 



CampbellScot said:


> STEPH!!! I lost my quote for Jacob's new outfit!!!! It's so cute!! I thought all those little yellow hamster looking things were all the same character too! Shows how much I know!



So funny! At least I could recognize pikachu! Wait until Teddy gets into them, your life will change I promise you!



SalandJeff said:


> I haven't sewed in quite a while.  I have a question about the fabrics you all are using.  I would love to make some things for dd who is 4.  It appears that they are cotton fabrics.  Do you have problems washing them....do they come out wrinkled and need ironing?    I do a lot of things, but ironing is not one of them!



Yes, it's true, I do iron now. I never ironed before I started sewing. You iron as you sew so it doesn't seem as big as a deal now though.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Ok, you ladies would tell me if I've officially gone nuts right???  I'm thinking about making a 2nd AK outfit for Aisling (probably just an appliqued tshirt with matching shorts) because of Kali River Rapids.  I know that she will not stay in wet clothes.  I have plenty of Disney Store tshirts and jean shorts for her to wear but none of them scream Animal Kingdom.  Is this stupid????


----------



## minnie2

schnerk said:


> My name is Alex and I am a Stay at Home Dad/Part-Time Travel Agent. THis leaves me a bit of time to play.  Once we got our machine, my wife wanted to learn to sew, and has been bitten by the bug, badly.
> 
> We got the red fabric from Hancock Fabric.  I love it!
> 
> Hopefully, my 270d will be fixed soon, because I am starting to get twitchy. Is that normal?


Welcome Alex!  Yes it is VERy normal in this group to go trough with drawls if your machine isn't close by!   It is a great addiction to have! 


mrsklamc said:


> I don't think I can post links to etsy but the fabric I'm drooling over is purple and silver, with Bambi, Thumper, and snowflakes. It's adorable but I can't justify it since I don't have a specific project in mind...other than a character scrap quilt. So for $14 I would have a Bambi square for my quilt, but not much else at this point.
> 
> Beautiful new posts, everyone!


Sounds so pretty!  Ok here are some projects for you.  CarlaC easy fit pants, a skirt,  a peasant blouse, a pillow case a pillow should I go on!  

Sorry I am such an enabler!  



SalandJeff said:


> Hi Everyone.  First, I wanted to say that you all are amazing!  Such cute outfits and bags.
> 
> I haven't sewed in quite a while.  I have a question about the fabrics you all are using.  I would love to make some things for dd who is 4.  It appears that they are cotton fabrics.  Do you have problems washing them....do they come out wrinkled and need ironing?    I do a lot of things, but ironing is not one of them!
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration.


Welcome!  I use mostly cotton and I HATE ironing!  since my ironing board is out now that I am sewing I actually do run the iron over alot of the dresses I make Nikki.  Heck a new ironing board from wal mart happened to walk into my shopping cart today and fallowed me home along with lots of thread.  HUMMM wonder how that happened?


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

SalandJeff said:


> I haven't sewed in quite a while.  I have a question about the fabrics you all are using.  I would love to make some things for dd who is 4.  It appears that they are cotton fabrics.  Do you have problems washing them....do they come out wrinkled and need ironing?    I do a lot of things, but ironing is not one of them!



I hate ironing with a passion.  I wash all my fabric in one afternoon and then iron it all in one afternoon.  That way I only have to deal with it once 

You will have to iron again throught the process but it's only little pieces at a time so not so bad.  

I was looking at all my outfits for Disney thinking how much time I was going to spend in the hotel room ironing!  YIKES!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Ok, you ladies would tell me if I've officially gone nuts right???  I'm thinking about making a 2nd AK outfit for Aisling (probably just an appliqued tshirt with matching shorts) because of Kali River Rapids.  I know that she will not stay in wet clothes.  I have plenty of Disney Store tshirts and jean shorts for her to wear but none of them scream Animal Kingdom.  Is this stupid????


Nope that's not stupid. I wish that I would have had a change of clothes for everyone in our family that day. We were all soaked to under clothes.


----------



## peachygreen

longaberger_lara said:


> That fabric is great!  Where did you get it?  Thanks!



I know someone else asked too, but I found the fabric at Joann's.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Stephres said:


> Faces are soooo hard; that is a very good first attempt. When I make stripwork skirts, I make the strips in a-shapes so there is less to gather at the top and they are very twirly. I think a skirt would be perfect with the top.



This is probably a silly question, but when you do the strips in A-shapes, do you cut the top and the bottom of the strips straight or on a curve?   Also, say you are doing the strip work jumper, so would you make the top of the skirt twice the length of the body? and the bottom of the skirt 3 or 4 times the length of the top of the skirt?  Hope I am making sense.


----------



## HeatherSue

I have a sewing room!!!  I talked Henry into moving the bed out of my sewing room and into Sawyer's room.  He needed a new bed.  He didn't need a queen size bed, but it'll work!  So, now I am free to organize my sewing room as I would like!! I have to get some furniture for it!

I found this great site about organizing your sewing room. 
http://thedomesticdiva.wordpress.com/2007/06/30/the-sewing-room-organization-challenge-begins-now/
I put it in the bookmarks under "organization".

I've been pouring over all the advice on there today and I'm going to get started organizing...tomorrow.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

HeatherSue said:


> I found this great site about organizing your sewing room.
> http://thedomesticdiva.wordpress.com/2007/06/30/the-sewing-room-organization-challenge-begins-now/
> I put it in the bookmarks under "organization".
> 
> I've been pouring over all the advice on there today and I'm going to get started organizing...tomorrow.



Thanks for that link...I am definitely going to check it out!  Can't wait to see your new sewing room!  How exciting..and how exciting for Sawyer to get a new bed!!


----------



## snubie

I want to give another shout out to CarlaC (LouiesMom).  I love your pattern for easy-fit pants!

Lauren potty trained in Feb of this year.  Patience is not a strong point for my little girl, she gets easily frustrated pulling pants up/down.  More often than not someone needs to help her with clothes management in the bathroom.  She is starting preschool in 2 weeks (yipee! ) and will need to be independent in the bathroom.  She has a really hard time with store bought bottoms but she does great managing her shorts/pants that I have made with Carla's pattern.  I have been busy making all sorts of easy-fit shorts and pants for her, I even used a knit t-shirt to make her some "yoga" type pants.

So THANK YOU Carla for making it a little easier for my little girl when she starts school soon!


----------



## PrincessKell

HeatherSue said:


> I have a sewing room!!!  I talked Henry into moving the bed out of my sewing room and into Sawyer's room.  He needed a new bed.  He didn't need a queen size bed, but it'll work!  So, now I am free to organize my sewing room as I would like!! I have to get some furniture for it!
> 
> I found this great site about organizing your sewing room.
> http://thedomesticdiva.wordpress.com/2007/06/30/the-sewing-room-organization-challenge-begins-now/
> I put it in the bookmarks under "organization".
> 
> I've been pouring over all the advice on there today and I'm going to get started organizing...tomorrow.



Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet doggies! that is awesome! If I have help from my brother and boyfriend we are going to turn the big family room that houses my craft stuff  into the master bedroom and turn my room into the sewing/craft room!  

And just think, that bed will last a LONG time now. hehehe  I can't wait to see what you do with your new sewing room! Thanks for the linkage, I book marked it for later.


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> I have a sewing room!!!  I talked Henry into moving the bed out of my sewing room and into Sawyer's room.  He needed a new bed.  He didn't need a queen size bed, but it'll work!  So, now I am free to organize my sewing room as I would like!! I have to get some furniture for it!
> 
> I found this great site about organizing your sewing room.
> http://thedomesticdiva.wordpress.com/2007/06/30/the-sewing-room-organization-challenge-begins-now/
> I put it in the bookmarks under "organization".
> 
> I've been pouring over all the advice on there today and I'm going to get started organizing...tomorrow.


   I am so tempted to find a place for our darn excises bike and make that corner of the office my craft room!   George will never go for it!  UGH!


----------



## NaeNae

clairemolly said:


> This one I wanted all by itself.  It is the 2nd dress I made myself.
> 
> It is for dinner at Coral Reef.



That turned out really cute.


----------



## jham

Can't keep up with my own multiquotes!  You have all made some great stuff!  I love the Coral Reef fishy dress, Jacob's pokemon outfit, Jayedyn's new outfit, Clairemolly, your DD looks great in all her new stuff!  Glad to hear from you Danielle!  Now get sewing!  Violette's party looks so fun!  Lily loved the pictures.

Heather, when Lily was 19 months old we moved her into a queen sized bed and it was great.  Because it was so big she never fell out


----------



## Tinka_Belle

snubie said:


> I want to give another shout out to CarlaC (LouiesMom).  I love your pattern for easy-fit pants!
> 
> Lauren potty trained in Feb of this year.  Patience is not a strong point for my little girl, she gets easily frustrated pulling pants up/down.  More often than not someone needs to help her with clothes management in the bathroom.  She is starting preschool in 2 weeks (yipee! ) and will need to be independent in the bathroom.  She has a really hard time with store bought bottoms but she does great managing her shorts/pants that I have made with Carla's pattern.  I have been busy making all sorts of easy-fit shorts and pants for her, I even used a knit t-shirt to make her some "yoga" type pants.
> 
> So THANK YOU Carla for making it a little easier for my little girl when she starts school soon!


That is so cool!! YAY!!!! Lauren.


----------



## kpgriffin

Stephres said:


> Hi
> That is super cool! I bet you could make a lot of money making those for your friends!



Shhhh. Don't let my husband hear that. He would force me to start using up my stash for cash


----------



## Stephres

EnchantedPrincess said:


> This is probably a silly question, but when you do the strips in A-shapes, do you cut the top and the bottom of the strips straight or on a curve?   Also, say you are doing the strip work jumper, so would you make the top of the skirt twice the length of the body? and the bottom of the skirt 3 or 4 times the length of the top of the skirt?  Hope I am making sense.



This is what I do:

1) Draw a straight line 4 inches across.

2) Draw straight down from each end of the line where I want the strip to end.

3) Add one inch to each straight down line and make the bottom line across.

4) Connect the ends from ends of the top straight line and the bottom straight line so it is an a-shape.

Long story short, I do not curve the bottom, but I think Lisa does. I haven't found it necessary. Then when measuring my strips I do 1 1/2 times the width of the bodice or yoke instead of 2 so there is less gathering and it is still nice and twirly. I hope I am answering your questions, not sure. Let me know if you need clarification.

I can take pictures of the strips if that would help.








HeatherSue said:


> I've been pouring over all the advice on there today and I'm going to get started organizing...tomorrow.



I'll check it out, maybe they have a section for dining room/sewing room!

Tomorrow! You're so funny!


----------



## jham

Okay, I finally finished the Belle dress for Lily's friend who will be going to Disneyland for the first time in September.  It is a total CASE/CAB of the gorgeous dress Tom made Leighanna.  Tom, why didn't you warn me those fabric roses involved so much hand sewing?    My fingers are so sore, but at least they are not bleeding anymore.  Now Lily wants one, and I must say I might just make her one, simply because the first time I tried it on her she gasped  






Without the petti: (and yeah, her hair was really cute this morning but half her ponytail got pulled out and I did not fix her hair for the photos)






With the petti:


----------



## kpgriffin

longaberger_lara said:


> Gorgeous!  And the bag's cute too!




Thanks. I have to ask, is longaberger a last name or addiction( to the baskets, of course) ? I have been collecting longaberger baskets since I was in high school.


----------



## Stephres

jham said:


>



That's why I left them out when I copied Tom!  

Lily looks adorable with and without the petti. Such a cutie pie! I can't believe she's three!


----------



## LauraP22

jham said:


> Okay, I finally finished the Belle dress for Lily's friend who will be going to Disneyland for the first time in September.  It is a total CASE/CAB of the gorgeous dress Tom made Leighanna.  Tom, why didn't you warn me those fabric roses involved so much hand sewing?    My fingers are so sore, but at least they are not bleeding anymore.  Now Lily wants one, and I must say I might just make her one, simply because the first time I tried it on her she gasped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without the petti: (and yeah, her hair was really cute this morning but half her ponytail got pulled out and I did not fix her hair for the photos)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the petti:



i gasped when I saw these pics    just gorgeous


----------



## schnerk

jham said:


> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the petti:



OMG!!! That is AMAZING!!!!


----------



## kjbrown

jham said:


> Okay, I finally finished the Belle dress for Lily's friend who will be going to Disneyland for the first time in September.  It is a total CASE/CAB of the gorgeous dress Tom made Leighanna.  Tom, why didn't you warn me those fabric roses involved so much hand sewing?    My fingers are so sore, but at least they are not bleeding anymore.  Now Lily wants one, and I must say I might just make her one, simply because the first time I tried it on her she gasped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without the petti: (and yeah, her hair was really cute this morning but half her ponytail got pulled out and I did not fix her hair for the photos)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the petti:



WOW!  Super cute!!!!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

HeatherSue said:


> I have a sewing room!!!  I talked Henry into moving the bed out of my sewing room and into Sawyer's room.  He needed a new bed.  He didn't need a queen size bed, but it'll work!  So, now I am free to organize my sewing room as I would like!! I have to get some furniture for it!
> 
> I found this great site about organizing your sewing room.
> http://thedomesticdiva.wordpress.com/2007/06/30/the-sewing-room-organization-challenge-begins-now/
> I put it in the bookmarks under "organization".
> 
> I've been pouring over all the advice on there today and I'm going to get started organizing...tomorrow.



Wow..tons of great advice and ideas....now I want a sewing room so badly!!!



Stephres said:


> This is what I do:
> 
> 1) Draw a straight line 4 inches across.
> 
> 2) Draw straight down from each end of the line where I want the strip to end.
> 
> 3) Add one inch to each straight down line and make the bottom line across.
> 
> 4) Connect the ends from ends of the top straight line and the bottom straight line so it is an a-shape.
> 
> Long story short, I do not curve the bottom, but I think Lisa does. I haven't found it necessary. Then when measuring my strips I do 1 1/2 times the width of the bodice or yoke instead of 2 so there is less gathering and it is still nice and twirly. I hope I am answering your questions, not sure. Let me know if you need clarification.
> 
> I can take pictures of the strips if that would help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll check it out, maybe they have a section for dining room/sewing room!
> 
> Tomorrow! You're so funny!



Thank you!!  That makes perfect sense...and I love the brown/pink combo stripwork outfit..that is so pretty!!

I was reading the website that Heather posted...and under "sewing room design", this is what it says: 

"Whether you have an entire room dedicated to your creative space, closet, guest room, under a staircase, hallway, garage, basement, attic or corner of the kids playroomclaim your space!"

Hmmm...no mention about dining room????  



jham said:


>



This is beautiful!!!  She is going to love it!


----------



## t-beri

jham said:


> Okay, I finally finished the Belle dress for Lily's friend who will be going to Disneyland for the first time in September.  It is a total CASE/CAB of the gorgeous dress Tom made Leighanna.  Tom, why didn't you warn me those fabric roses involved so much hand sewing?    My fingers are so sore, but at least they are not bleeding anymore.  Now Lily wants one, and I must say I might just make her one, simply because the first time I tried it on her she gasped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without the petti: (and yeah, her hair was really cute this morning but half her ponytail got pulled out and I did not fix her hair for the photos)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the petti:




WOW WOW WOW...
1. I don't know how I missed Tom's version
2. I LOVE IT- would probably butcher it!!!
3. I've been looking for a tute or something to learn how to do that gather thing on skirts...I don't know what it's called.
4. Let's make them for the dismeet!!!  Lily has to have one. 

 Great job Jeanne!!!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

schnerk said:


> My name is Alex and I am a Stay at Home Dad/Part-Time Travel Agent. THis leaves me a bit of time to play.  Once we got our machine, my wife wanted to learn to sew, and has been bitten by the bug, badly.
> 
> We got the red fabric from Hancock Fabric.  I love it!
> 
> Hopefully, my 270d will be fixed soon, because I am starting to get twitchy. Is that normal?



I love that fabric too.  I made both my girls a dress with it & I have just about enough to make myself a top.  And yes, that's totally normal.  The first few months after I found this thread I would be up forever after I went to bed thinking about all the different outfits I could make for our next trip.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Ok, you ladies would tell me if I've officially gone nuts right???  I'm thinking about making a 2nd AK outfit for Aisling (probably just an appliqued tshirt with matching shorts) because of Kali River Rapids.  I know that she will not stay in wet clothes.  I have plenty of Disney Store tshirts and jean shorts for her to wear but none of them scream Animal Kingdom.  Is this stupid????



Sounds about right for this group.   



HeatherSue said:


> I have a sewing room!!!  I talked Henry into moving the bed out of my sewing room and into Sawyer's room.  He needed a new bed.  He didn't need a queen size bed, but it'll work!  So, now I am free to organize my sewing room as I would like!! I have to get some furniture for it!
> 
> I found this great site about organizing your sewing room.
> http://thedomesticdiva.wordpress.com/2007/06/30/the-sewing-room-organization-challenge-begins-now/
> I put it in the bookmarks under "organization".
> 
> I've been pouring over all the advice on there today and I'm going to get started organizing...tomorrow.



   



jham said:


>



 

And here I had just talked myself out of getting the girls pettis to go with their Halloween costumes.  
It's fantastic!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

jham said:


> Okay, I finally finished the Belle dress for Lily's friend who will be going to Disneyland for the first time in September. It is a total CASE/CAB of the gorgeous dress Tom made Leighanna. Tom, why didn't you warn me those fabric roses involved so much hand sewing?    My fingers are so sore, but at least they are not bleeding anymore.  Now Lily wants one, and I must say I might just make her one, simply because the first time I tried it on her she gasped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without the petti: (and yeah, her hair was really cute this morning but half her ponytail got pulled out and I did not fix her hair for the photos)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the petti:


Lily looks so cute! You definitely DID NOT CAB anything!!!!! Yours looks much better than mine!
Here is my version:







Here it is with the petti and underdress:




She wanted to wear her petti with it, but we thought it might be a little too much for bowling!  Hmmmmmm... when is wearing a petti too much? 
Your roses look much better than mine! I guess I should have bled a little more while making them!


----------



## LauraP22

Haven't shared much lately, my trip is in roughly 18 days now and I am frantically getting everything ready  

I haven't been sewing as much for the trip as I'm mainly done with those outfits but I thought I would share a few other things I've made lately really quickly  

First, here is my son's bowling shirt with Pirates.  Embroidery design from SWAK, shirt pattern from YCMT












Here's a princess fabric twirl skirt I whipped up for Gabi





A mario shirt for Cam





And a three piece batik outfit with a hat   Top is a modified stripwork jumper by Louiesmama/carlac, bottoms are her easy fit pants, hat is by dainty designs on YCMT





close up of hat and pretty shiny buttons 




Here's my patchwork bucket hat, can you tell I can't measure?  





And a Mae Doll from the bit of whimsy pattern on YCMT





I'm looking forward to sharing lots of pics of their outfits on the trip when I get back


----------



## LauraP22

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Lily looks so cute! You definitely DID NOT CAB anything!!!!! Yours looks much better than mine!
> Here is my version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted to wear her petti with it, but we thought it might be a little too much for bowling!  Hmmmmmm... when is wearing a petti too much?
> Your roses look much better than mine! I guess I should have bled a little more while making them!



Your version is super cute too


----------



## teresajoy

Cheeseball said:


> Oh my goodness, everybody's everything is just so cute on this new thread! Sorry I haven't complimented everyone individually!
> 
> Ok, so here is the outfit. It's a dress with pants, and I made it because Joy LOVES music. I've put on Little Einsteins for her a couple of times and she really liked it and all her favorite toys are ones that play music. So I combined the Little Einsteins fabric with the musical note fabric and trimmed it in green because the green matched. But put it all together and I just don't think it works.   I think it's too loud and looks clownish. I could be wrong though, and just be tired of looking at it.
> 
> I just worked so darn hard on it, and it has about $20 of materials in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing missing is I was going to put some musical note fabric as a bottom ruffle for the pants, but I stopped before I could. It will probably be too hot next month for the pants anyway.
> 
> What do you all think? You can be honest (just be gentle!)



I'll be very honest with you Renae! When the page opened and I saw it I gasped! A good gasp! I LOVE IT! I really love satin on outfits, and this really pops!!! I think it is beautiful!!!! 

If you are afraid of it looking "clownish" (which I do not think it does) you might want to put the music note print on the pant legs instead of the green, or leave the ruffle off altogether. 

I think it looks really good as is though. Now, can we see it on your daughter please? 



HeatherSue said:


> You have an admirer...I showed Henry the pictures of your sewing room and he said "I think I'm in love.  Is she married?"  I told him you were and he said "Is she happily married?"  He only wants you for your neatness and organization skills


That is so funny!!! 



minnie2 said:


> Ok I have that machine and have no clue what the PED thing is that goes with it!  Then again I am terrified to do embroidery with it!!


From what I understand, it is the piece of equipment you need so that you can download different designs from the internet, and not have to buy Brother's cartridges to make the designs. I want one so bad! But, they cost almost as much as the machine! I didn't realize that I would really need it when I bought my machine! What I really wanted to do was design my own things and be able to download whatever I wanted. Does anyone have an extra PED sitting around they don't want??  I'll gladly take it off your hands!!!  


Stephres said:


> Ok, now I have go back and read what I missed!


Arminda will NOT be happy about this!!! (or did he not want Arminda to know it was him in his jammies?) 
They turned out really cute Steph! 



minnie2 said:


> Ground Hogs Day was filmed in my town!   Most of it was done in our town sq!  So next time any of you watch it you can see where I live.  It is a really cute town sq that even has a sewing shop!  Of course I think the sewing shop is full of a bunch of snobs that actually turned their noses up at my 1 applique!  I went in there to get some stabilizer and one of the worker s said oh you didn't do that right about my sons Mickey shirt!  Sure it wasn't perfect but he loved it and to me that is all that matters.


That is very cool about the movie! 

But, those ladies at the sewing shop are just RUDE!!! Geesh! 



clairemolly said:


> Okay, these were all rotated and resized...photobucket is at it again, sorry.


All these are adorable!!! I especially love the khaki skirt! 



clairemolly said:


> This one I wanted all by itself.  It is the 2nd dress I made myself.
> 
> It is for dinner at Coral Reef.


 
FABULOUS!!!!!!! That is truly wonderful!!!! 





glorib said:


> I LOVE IT!  The ones your MIL made are all great, but this is my favorite!!!!  I love the fabric!  Of course, I have a slight fish obsession - I swam and played water polo in high school and have a little fish tatoo - I love fish!


WHAT!!! WHAT!!! YOU have a TATTOO!!!???!!!???!!! The things you learn about people on the Dis! I shall never look at your posts the same way again Lori! 


schnerk said:


> My name is Alex and I am a Stay at Home Dad/Part-Time Travel Agent. THis leaves me a bit of time to play.  Once we got our machine, my wife wanted to learn to sew, and has been bitten by the bug, badly.
> Hopefully, my 270d will be fixed soon, because I am starting to get twitchy. Is that normal?


-
Hello Alex!

Twitchy is perfectly normal!

Can I ask where you got your PED? I can only find them online, and they are so expensive!  



mrsklamc said:


> I don't think I can post links to etsy but the fabric I'm drooling over is purple and silver, with Bambi, Thumper, and snowflakes. It's adorable but I can't justify it since I don't have a specific project in mind...other than a character scrap quilt. So for $14 I would have a Bambi square for my quilt, but not much else at this point.
> 
> Beautiful new posts, everyone!


I think you can post the sellers name. Or, you could PM me the link! I would love to see this! It sounds gorgeous! 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Ok, you ladies would tell me if I've officially gone nuts right???  I'm thinking about making a 2nd AK outfit for Aisling (probably just an appliqued tshirt with matching shorts) because of Kali River Rapids.  I know that she will not stay in wet clothes.  I have plenty of Disney Store tshirts and jean shorts for her to wear but none of them scream Animal Kingdom.  Is this stupid????



What I did was pack an extra set of clothes just to wear on the ride. We changed right before we got on, and then right after we got off. But, an extra custom is ALWAYS a good idea! 



Stephres said:


> This is what I do:
> 
> 1) Draw a straight line 4 inches across.
> 
> 2) Draw straight down from each end of the line where I want the strip to end.
> 
> 3) Add one inch to each straight down line and make the bottom line across.
> 
> 4) Connect the ends from ends of the top straight line and the bottom straight line so it is an a-shape.
> 
> Long story short, I do not curve the bottom, but I think Lisa does. I haven't found it necessary. Then when measuring my strips I do 1 1/2 times the width of the bodice or yoke instead of 2 so there is less gathering and it is still nice and twirly. I hope I am answering your questions, not sure. Let me know if you need clarification.
> 
> I can take pictures of the strips if that would help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll check it out, maybe they have a section for dining room/sewing room!
> 
> Tomorrow! You're so funny!


That is so pretty Steph! 



jham said:


> Okay, I finally finished the Belle dress for Lily's friend who will be going to Disneyland for the first time in September.  It is a total CASE/CAB of the gorgeous dress Tom made Leighanna.  Tom, why didn't you warn me those fabric roses involved so much hand sewing?    My fingers are so sore, but at least they are not bleeding anymore.  Now Lily wants one, and I must say I might just make her one, simply because the first time I tried it on her she gasped


I gasped too!!! That is gorgeous! 


EnchantedPrincess said:


> "Whether you have an entire room dedicated to your creative space, closet, guest room, under a staircase, hallway, garage, basement, attic or corner of the kids playroomclaim your space!"
> 
> Hmmm...no mention about dining room???? !


  Yeah, what's wrong with them!!!???!!!



t-beri said:


> WOW WOW WOW...
> 1. I don't know how I missed Tom's version
> 2. I LOVE IT- would probably butcher it!!!
> 3. I've been looking for a tute or something to learn how to do that gather thing on skirts...I don't know what it's called.
> 4. Let's make them for the dismeet!!!  Lily has to have one.
> 
> Great job Jeanne!!!


I do believe Leighanna is wearing it in Tom's avatar! 

You can do it!  Lily will look gorgeous in it!


----------



## teresajoy

Hey guys!

*I updated my Trip Report!!!!
There is even VIDEO!!!!

OOOHHH!!!!!!*


----------



## CampbellScot

jham said:


> Okay, I finally finished the Belle dress for Lily's friend who will be going to Disneyland for the first time in September.  It is a total CASE/CAB of the gorgeous dress Tom made Leighanna.  Tom, why didn't you warn me those fabric roses involved so much hand sewing?    My fingers are so sore, but at least they are not bleeding anymore.  Now Lily wants one, and I must say I might just make her one, simply because the first time I tried it on her she gasped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without the petti: (and yeah, her hair was really cute this morning but half her ponytail got pulled out and I did not fix her hair for the photos)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the petti:



oh. my. goodness!!!!! Absolutely the CUTEST thing EVER!!!!

and the dress is really super cute too...

 

I always feel better after lots of Lily's!!!

TOM your version is FAB too!!! That Leighanna and her blue eyes...woofty...she is just a stunner!!!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Is this the PED-Basic that everyone is talking about?  

http://www.amazon.com/Brother-PED-B...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1219178848&sr=8-1

That's the lowest I have seen it on Amazon, I think.


----------



## schnerk

LauraP22 said:


> And a Mae Doll from the bit of whimsy pattern on YCMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to sharing lots of pics of their outfits on the trip when I get back



Wow! Only 18 days!!! Crazy!

Your stuff looks amazing!!!

Tell Cracker (the doll that I said hi.)


----------



## sahm1000

Cheeseball said:


> Oh my goodness, everybody's everything is just so cute on this new thread! Sorry I haven't complimented everyone individually!
> 
> Ok, so here is the outfit. It's a dress with pants, and I made it because Joy LOVES music. I've put on Little Einsteins for her a couple of times and she really liked it and all her favorite toys are ones that play music. So I combined the Little Einsteins fabric with the musical note fabric and trimmed it in green because the green matched. But put it all together and I just don't think it works.   I think it's too loud and looks clownish. I could be wrong though, and just be tired of looking at it.
> 
> I just worked so darn hard on it, and it has about $20 of materials in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing missing is I was going to put some musical note fabric as a bottom ruffle for the pants, but I stopped before I could. It will probably be too hot next month for the pants anyway.
> 
> What do you all think? You can be honest (just be gentle!)



I like it!  You did a fantastic job.  I agree though with PP's, if you think it is too much, take the green off and I bet you'll like it better.



clairemolly said:


> This one I wanted all by itself.  It is the 2nd dress I made myself.
> 
> It is for dinner at Coral Reef.



I'm using that pattern (again - it's the third time I'm making it for my girls - so 6 dresses with it!) for Crystal Palace and some Pooh fabric.  I hadn't made it with double the fabric for the skirt but now I think I might have to!  Love it!



clairemolly said:


> Okay, here are some things DMIL made.  Molly was in bed, so only Claire got to play fashion show, but Molly has matching outfits for all of these.  Claire had a lot of fun posing, which is why so looks so silly in some of these.
> 
> This was a dress I found at Kohl's this past spring.  It had a crochet flower that we cut off and DMIL added a Minnie head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of 2 outfits for AK.  I plan on making a patchwork bucket hat to match.  Molly's is a little different...she has a white shirt and khaki capris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a McCall's pattern.  Molly's is similar, but a shirt with lime green capris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, these were all rotated and resized...photobucket is at it again, sorry.




Very cute!  Love them all!



schnerk said:


> My name is Alex and I am a Stay at Home Dad/Part-Time Travel Agent. THis leaves me a bit of time to play.  Once we got our machine, my wife wanted to learn to sew, and has been bitten by the bug, badly.
> 
> We got the red fabric from Hancock Fabric.  I love it!
> 
> Hopefully, my 270d will be fixed soon, because I am starting to get twitchy. Is that normal?




Hi Alex!  So both you and your wife sew?  That is fantastic!  Glad you're here!



SalandJeff said:


> Hi Everyone.  First, I wanted to say that you all are amazing!  Such cute outfits and bags.
> 
> I haven't sewed in quite a while.  I have a question about the fabrics you all are using.  I would love to make some things for dd who is 4.  It appears that they are cotton fabrics.  Do you have problems washing them....do they come out wrinkled and need ironing?    I do a lot of things, but ironing is not one of them!
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration.



Yeah, bad news, it takes a lot of ironing (and I hate doing it too!) but it is worth it to see your kiddos in your creations and they are so PROUD of it!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Ok, you ladies would tell me if I've officially gone nuts right???  I'm thinking about making a 2nd AK outfit for Aisling (probably just an appliqued tshirt with matching shorts) because of Kali River Rapids.  I know that she will not stay in wet clothes.  I have plenty of Disney Store tshirts and jean shorts for her to wear but none of them scream Animal Kingdom.  Is this stupid????



Not nuts at all!  But it is funny!   Only people on this thread would understand though!



HeatherSue said:


> I have a sewing room!!!  I talked Henry into moving the bed out of my sewing room and into Sawyer's room.  He needed a new bed.  He didn't need a queen size bed, but it'll work!  So, now I am free to organize my sewing room as I would like!! I have to get some furniture for it!
> 
> I found this great site about organizing your sewing room.
> http://thedomesticdiva.wordpress.com/2007/06/30/the-sewing-room-organization-challenge-begins-now/
> I put it in the bookmarks under "organization".
> 
> I've been pouring over all the advice on there today and I'm going to get started organizing...tomorrow.



Ooh, I'm so jealous!  I want a sewing room too!



jham said:


> Okay, I finally finished the Belle dress for Lily's friend who will be going to Disneyland for the first time in September.  It is a total CASE/CAB of the gorgeous dress Tom made Leighanna.  Tom, why didn't you warn me those fabric roses involved so much hand sewing?    My fingers are so sore, but at least they are not bleeding anymore.  Now Lily wants one, and I must say I might just make her one, simply because the first time I tried it on her she gasped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without the petti: (and yeah, her hair was really cute this morning but half her ponytail got pulled out and I did not fix her hair for the photos)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the petti:




So cute!  What a lucky little girl to get that dress!


----------



## LauraP22

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Is this the PED-Basic that everyone is talking about?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Brother-PED-B...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1219178848&sr=8-1
> 
> That's the lowest I have seen it on Amazon, I think.



Yep, that's it   You can also use the amazing box, ultimate box, etc.  There are lots of different transfer systems out there but they are all pricey   The way they open you up to using free designs on your machine and designs by individual designers online make them worth the money though IMHO


----------



## LauraP22

schnerk said:


> Wow! Only 18 days!!! Crazy!
> 
> Your stuff looks amazing!!!
> 
> Tell Cracker (the doll that I said hi.)



Cracker says hi and wants to know when she can have a playdate with "C" and the new dolly of the house (what did Cassie name her again???  Sarah???)


----------



## schnerk

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Is this the PED-Basic that everyone is talking about?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Brother-PED-B...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1219178848&sr=8-1
> 
> That's the lowest I have seen it on Amazon, I think.



that's what I have. I got mine for around $99 on ebay.  I have been happy with it so far. Only thing is, I can't make my own patterns with it, so I have to buy the appliques and embroidery patterns in the right format. (.pes I think.)


----------



## schnerk

LauraP22 said:


> Cracker says hi and wants to know when she can have a playdate with "C" and the new dolly of the house (what did Cassie name her again???  Sarah???)



Yup, that is it.  We are free all week for a play date, and I may need to borrow your machine for a minute or two to finish some stuff before the trip..


----------



## schnerk

wow, it seems like a lot of people are going to WDW soon. We will be there from Sept 9-15.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

clairemolly said:


> This one I wanted all by itself.  It is the 2nd dress I made myself.
> 
> It is for dinner at Coral Reef.



I love this dress!  all of them are great, but this is by far my favorite!  Just stunning!



jham said:


> Okay, I finally finished the Belle dress for Lily's friend who will be going to Disneyland for the first time in September.  It is a total CASE/CAB of the gorgeous dress Tom made Leighanna.  Tom, why didn't you warn me those fabric roses involved so much hand sewing?    My fingers are so sore, but at least they are not bleeding anymore.  Now Lily wants one, and I must say I might just make her one, simply because the first time I tried it on her she gasped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without the petti: (and yeah, her hair was really cute this morning but half her ponytail got pulled out and I did not fix her hair for the photos)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the petti:



It came out wonderful!  I love the flowers on it!  So pretty!  And she is getting so big!



LauraP22 said:


> Haven't shared much lately, my trip is in roughly 18 days now and I am frantically getting everything ready
> 
> I haven't been sewing as much for the trip as I'm mainly done with those outfits but I thought I would share a few other things I've made lately really quickly
> 
> First, here is my son's bowling shirt with Pirates.  Embroidery design from SWAK, shirt pattern from YCMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a princess fabric twirl skirt I whipped up for Gabi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mario shirt for Cam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a three piece batik outfit with a hat   Top is a modified stripwork jumper by Louiesmama/carlac, bottoms are her easy fit pants, hat is by dainty designs on YCMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of hat and pretty shiny buttons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my patchwork bucket hat, can you tell I can't measure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Mae Doll from the bit of whimsy pattern on YCMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to sharing lots of pics of their outfits on the trip when I get back




Everything looks great!  My first hat 2 years ago, my mom really made it while I cut fabric, was tiny so we added some pie pieces and then it was huge.  Last hat I ever made!  Love the princess skirt! And the outfit with the batik!  I saw some batik at Hancocks and wasn't sure exacltly what batik was, except that it is very pretty material.


----------



## LauraP22

schnerk said:


> Yup, that is it.  We are free all week for a play date, and I may need to borrow your machine for a minute or two to finish some stuff before the trip..



Maybe you should come hang here Fri then?  Gimme a call and we'll set it up 



schnerk said:


> wow, it seems like a lot of people are going to WDW soon. We will be there from Sept 9-15.



We'll be there Sept 7-14.



mommyof2princesses said:


> Everything looks great!  My first hat 2 years ago, my mom really made it while I cut fabric, was tiny so we added some pie pieces and then it was huge.  Last hat I ever made!  Love the princess skirt! And the outfit with the batik!  I saw some batik at Hancocks and wasn't sure exacltly what batik was, except that it is very pretty material.



Batiks always get me.  I wound up buying a set of four batik fat quarters which is what I used for that outfit.  Batik just refers to the method of resist dyeing with wax that the fabric is done with


----------



## Tinka_Belle

I love all of the outfits posted in last couple of hours. I didn't feel much like mult-quoting.


----------



## mrsklamc

JHAM- That. Dress. Is. Gorgeous!!!!!!!!! Did you use a pattern?

TeresaJoy- A link is on the way.

I think I am going to bite the bullet and order the stitch fabric someone posted from Canada. I know someone PM'd me about it. Let me know if anyone else would like some.

Micayla


----------



## kpgriffin

jham said:


> Okay, I finally finished the Belle dress for Lily's friend who will be going to Disneyland for the first time in September.  It is a total CASE/CAB of the gorgeous dress Tom made Leighanna.  Tom, why didn't you warn me those fabric roses involved so much hand sewing?    My fingers are so sore, but at least they are not bleeding anymore.  Now Lily wants one, and I must say I might just make her one, simply because the first time I tried it on her she gasped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without the petti: (and yeah, her hair was really cute this morning but half her ponytail got pulled out and I did not fix her hair for the photos)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the petti:



Love This!!!! It turned out so sweet.



LauraP22 said:


> Haven't shared much lately, my trip is in roughly 18 days now and I am frantically getting everything ready
> 
> I haven't been sewing as much for the trip as I'm mainly done with those outfits but I thought I would share a few other things I've made lately really quickly
> 
> First, here is my son's bowling shirt with Pirates.  Embroidery design from SWAK, shirt pattern from YCMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a princess fabric twirl skirt I whipped up for Gabi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mario shirt for Cam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a three piece batik outfit with a hat   Top is a modified stripwork jumper by Louiesmama/carlac, bottoms are her easy fit pants, hat is by dainty designs on YCMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of hat and pretty shiny buttons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my patchwork bucket hat, can you tell I can't measure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Mae Doll from the bit of whimsy pattern on YCMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to sharing lots of pics of their outfits on the trip when I get back



Love the outfits. I also checked out your photography site. You take beautiful photos.


----------



## ncmomof2

Stephres:  I like the strip idea but I do not have enough fabric.  So off I go to continue sewing squares together!


----------



## ncmomof2

jham said:


> /QUOTE]
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Stephres said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the twirl factor!  And I love the fabric.
Click to expand...


----------



## LauraP22

kpgriffin said:


> Love This!!!! It turned out so sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the outfits. I also checked out your photography site. You take beautiful photos.




Awww, thanks   I love photography and I play around with it all the time.


----------



## NaeNae

LauraP22 said:


> Maybe you should come hang here Fri then?  Gimme a call and we'll set it up
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be there Sept 7-14.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be there Sept 7-14 also.  I guess there will be several of us disfamilies there.  We'll have to look for each others customs as we go through the parks.


----------



## LauraP22

NaeNae said:


> LauraP22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be there Sept 7-14.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be there Sept 7-14 also.  I guess there will be several of us disfamilies there.  We'll have to look for each others customs as we go through the parks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh, fun I can't wait!  We are at the Beach Club, where is everyone else staying????
Click to expand...


----------



## tadamom

Steph, are you cutting your strips in wedges like Lisa?

If so, when you are sewing them are you swapping them...like long wedge at top, short wedge at top, long wedge at top, etc. or just putting all the short wedges at the top and all the long wedges at the bottom?  I hope that made sense.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

jham said:


>



GORGEOUS!!!!



t-beri said:


> WOW WOW WOW...
> 4. Let's make them for the dismeet!!!  Lily has to have one.
> 
> Great job Jeanne!!!



So glad that you clarified that you wanted Lily to wear it...I thought you meant us  



schnerk said:


> wow, it seems like a lot of people are going to WDW soon. We will be there from Sept 9-15.



Sept 5th-13th- MNSSHP on the 12th



LauraP22 said:


> Ohhh, fun I can't wait!  We are at the Beach Club, where is everyone else staying????



AKL!!!!


----------



## NaeNae

LauraP22 said:


> NaeNae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh, fun I can't wait!  We are at the Beach Club, where is everyone else staying????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're staying offsite at Grand Beach condos.  There are nine of us so we needed a 3 bedroom.  It is soooo much cheaper than staying on site and needing 3 rooms
Click to expand...


----------



## glorib

Grrrrrrrrr.  My internet shut down in the middle of my multi-quote, but I wanted to tell Jham and Tom - both of your Belle dresses are absolutely gorgeous!  And Laura, all of your outfits are awesome - can't believe your trip is so soon!  I'm Jealous!

And Teresa - oh, the things I did in my youth!  I got my tatoo my sophomore year of college - my mom hadn't seen it when they came up to move me home for the summer and she FLIPPED!  Anyway, here he is - I even shined him all up for ya!   






Nothing too major - he's on the inside of my left ankle.  Easily covered up and in a place that doesn't stretch out!  My friend has one - a bird -right next to her belly button, but after 3 pregnancies, she calls it road kill!


----------



## snubie

tadamom said:


> Steph, are you cutting your strips in wedges like Lisa?
> 
> If so, when you are sewing them are you swapping them...like long wedge at top, short wedge at top, long wedge at top, etc. or just putting all the short wedges at the top and all the long wedges at the bottom?  I hope that made sense.



When I have done twirl skirts with the wedges, I kept all the small wedges at the top.  This method reduces the bulk at the waist while maintaining maximum twirl capabilities.


----------



## GoofyG

The 3 bedroom is even better when I get to use it for my kids room.   This time is going to be like sharing a hotel room with 5 people in a room. Wish me lick on this trip!

I was trying to quote, I think I'm tired!


----------



## GoofyG

NaeNae said:


> LauraP22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're staying offsite at Grand Beach condos.  There are nine of us so we needed a 3 bedroom.  It is soooo much cheaper than staying on site and needing 3 rooms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 3 bedroom is even better when I get to use it for my kids room.   This time is going to be like sharing a hotel room with 5 people in a room. Wish me lick on this trip!
Click to expand...


----------



## karebear1

HeatherSue said:


> You have an admirer...I showed Henry the pictures of your sewing room and he said "I think I'm in love.  Is she married?"  I told him you were and he said "Is she happily married?"  He only wants you for your neatness and organization skills



Henry only loves me because I'm organized???  He's not enamored with me because of my boa or my perfectly cheery disposition?? I'm so depressed.  I thought I was more then just organization to him!  



Stephres said:


> He picked it out with me on ebay. It is one of those from Asia. The print is a little giant, but he likes the different pokémon on it. I stupidly thought they were all pikachu, but they have different names.



OMG you are just so out of it MOM!!!  EVERYONE knows that is not Pickachu! I'm soooooooooooo embarrassed for you!   




clairemolly said:


> Okay, here are some things DMIL made.  Molly was in bed, so only Claire got to play fashion show, but Molly has matching outfits for all of these.  Claire had a lot of fun posing, which is why so looks so silly in some of these.



GREAT STUFF AND DARLING DAUGHTER!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Saturday (8/23) is our 11th anniversary...so I guess I have 14 years to wait...and in 14 years, dd will be 19 and hopefully she will be off to college, and I can convert her room into a sewing room????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you've got the idea...... and remember- not a minute before!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeatherSue said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a sewing room!!!  I talked Henry into moving the bed out of my sewing room and into Sawyer's room.  He needed a new bed.  He didn't need a queen size bed, but it'll work!  So, now I am free to organize my sewing room as I would like!! I have to get some furniture for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been married for 25 years yet??? I DON'T THINK SO!!!  No one EVER follows the rules anymore!
> 
> *EnchantedPrincess-* do you see what Heather is doing??? Don't you have something to say about this as well?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> jham said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This turned out so cute Jhammie! Good job- your friend's DD will love it!
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessLeighsDaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your roses look much better than mine! I guess I should have bled a little more while making them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No princess dress is a true princess dress unless it has had blood spilt on it Tom and now that you know that, we fully expect to see Leighann's dresses with little splatters all over it!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## bigdisgrandma

Hi it's me again, Anne, writing for my mom.   She is wondering if she should make some sort of Petti for Karlyn and Gabrielle to wear with all the darling Big Give outfits they have been receiving.  She has no clue where to even start or how hard it would be.  

If any of you have any suggestions for her, she would love a PM with any info.  She is thinking she is rapidly running out of time for all her projects and my dad wants the kitchen bar where she has the sewing machine and serger set up back sometime in the near future 
Thanks for any help you can give. 

Anne

ps she tried to send a pm to Jham but her box was full so this was her only option!


----------



## LauraP22

bigdisgrandma said:


> Hi it's me again, Anne, writing for my mom.   She is wondering if she should make some sort of Petti for Karlyn and Gabrielle to wear with all the darling Big Give outfits they have been receiving.  She has no clue where to even start or how hard it would be.
> 
> If any of you have any suggestions for her, she would love a PM with any info.  She is thinking she is rapidly running out of time for all her projects and my dad wants the kitchen bar where she has the sewing machine and serger set up back sometime in the near future
> Thanks for any help you can give.
> 
> Anne
> 
> ps she tried to send a pm to Jham but her box was full so this was her only option!



Nylon chiffon is the stuff that won't ravel and therefore doesn't have to be edge finished.  It's also light and fluffy and not scratchy for a petti.  There are free instructions for making a pettiskirt on Martha Stewart's site right now:
http://www.marthastewart.com/portal...110VgnVCM1000003d370a0aRCRD&vgnextfmt=default


----------



## Stephres

tadamom said:


> Steph, are you cutting your strips in wedges like Lisa?
> 
> If so, when you are sewing them are you swapping them...like long wedge at top, short wedge at top, long wedge at top, etc. or just putting all the short wedges at the top and all the long wedges at the bottom?  I hope that made sense.



All the short pieces at top, so it is smaller at the top than the bottom. HTH!



karebear1 said:


> OMG you are just so out of it MOM!!!  EVERYONE knows that is not Pickachu! I'm soooooooooooo embarrassed for you!



I know, I am out of touch! He did hug me and tell me I was a great mom for making him pajamas, so that should count for something right?

Heather, only the first one does that, by the way, so don't expect it from Sawyer. I am still waiting for Megan to give me some positive attention!


----------



## HeatherSue

Stephres said:


> Ok, now I have go back and read what I missed!


Very cool!  What's up with him not showing his face?



minnie2 said:


> Ground Hogs Day was filmed in my town!   Most of it was done in our town sq!  So next time any of you watch it you can see where I live.  It is a really cute town sq that even has a sewing shop!  Of course I think the sewing shop is full of a bunch of snobs that actually turned their noses up at my 1 applique!  I went in there to get some stabilizer and one of the worker s said oh you didn't do that right about my sons Mickey shirt!  Sure it wasn't perfect but he loved it and to me that is all that matters.


How cool is that!!!  I'll have to watch it again now that I know!  What rude people at the sewing shop! 



clairemolly said:


> Okay, these were all rotated and resized...photobucket is at it again, sorry.


SOOO cute!!!  She doesn't look silly at all, either!  Sometimes the pictures will show up big or sideways to you, but they look fine to the rest of us.  Photobucket is weird that way!



clairemolly said:


>


I LOOVE it!! That fish fabric is fantastic!



xdanielleax said:


>


Nice to see you again!! I've missed Violette's beautiful eyes around here!  How funny that a 2 year old likes Hannah Montana!  What a cutie!  



schnerk said:


> My name is Alex and I am a Stay at Home Dad/Part-Time Travel Agent. THis leaves me a bit of time to play.  Once we got our machine, my wife wanted to learn to sew, and has been bitten by the bug, badly.


Nice to meet you, Alex!  I take it you know Laura Pearce?



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Ok, you ladies would tell me if I've officially gone nuts right???  I'm thinking about making a 2nd AK outfit for Aisling (probably just an appliqued tshirt with matching shorts) because of Kali River Rapids.  I know that she will not stay in wet clothes.  I have plenty of Disney Store tshirts and jean shorts for her to wear but none of them scream Animal Kingdom.  Is this stupid????


Do you really think we'd say anything other than this- that sounds completely rational and normal!



minnie2 said:


> I am so tempted to find a place for our darn excises bike and make that corner of the office my craft room!   George will never go for it!  UGH!


DO IT!!!  Who needs an exercise bike?   



jham said:


>


This is one of my favorite things EVER!!  I LOOOOOVE it Jeanne!!!!! Lily looks absolutely gorgeous in it, too!  You're definitely going to have to make another one just for her!
LauraP:  Love all the cute outfits.  The kids look adorable, as usual!  That doll is so cute!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Is this the PED-Basic that everyone is talking about?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Brother-PED-B...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1219178848&sr=8-1
> 
> That's the lowest I have seen it on Amazon, I think.


That seems like a really good deal!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Oh lord...i am so far behind...I may never catch up...and my multi would be very long.  Love all the new stuff..LOVE the Belle and the back to school stuff.  I really like the "C" is for Cooper...that is my BFF son's name too...

I did do another update to my TR today...it was without the hardest to write becuase it was hard to think about...I almost left it out all together...but if your gonna report...I guess you should include it all...good and bad.  So if you feel like thinking a little less of me...go check it out.  

I hope you all still like me after this one!


----------



## HeatherSue

glorib said:


> And Teresa - oh, the things I did in my youth!  I got my tatoo my sophomore year of college - my mom hadn't seen it when they came up to move me home for the summer and she FLIPPED!  Anyway, here he is - I even shined him all up for ya!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing too major - he's on the inside of my left ankle.  Easily covered up and in a place that doesn't stretch out!  My friend has one - a bird -right next to her belly button, but after 3 pregnancies, she calls it road kill!


OOOH!! You rebel you!!!  That is a cute little tattoo!!  Too funny about your friend's roadkill belly!



karebear1 said:


> Henry only loves me because I'm organized???  He's not enamored with me because of my boa or my perfectly cheery disposition?? I'm so depressed.  I thought I was more then just organization to him!


Well...I had to cover up your picture.  He has a thing for boas....
 



Stephres said:


> I know, I am out of touch! He did hug me and tell me I was a great mom for making him pajamas, so that should count for something right?
> 
> Heather, only the first one does that, by the way, so don't expect it from Sawyer. I am still waiting for Megan to give me some positive attention!



Sawyer is very huggy/cuddly with me right now. I hope he doesn't stop anytime soon!


----------



## PrincessEM&Me

WHEW!  
I made it over...this board is smoking hot it's moving so fast ! 

Thank you for the friendly welcomes I received at the last of #7. Let me catch up with those replies...
Karebare1 - I'll remember never TMI   Thank you for sharing your trip pics awhile back so fun and your house is beautiful!
Stephres - Glad you're excited with me about getting back into sewing.  I'm not new at it at all just a bit rusty with clotes sewing especially in the last several years. I do have 30+ years of sewing to my credit -- but no where near the talent of so many here, you included. Love your latest creations!
I would be honored to come to the dismeet if it works in our schedule!
Heather - I've only been reading DIS for about 4 months. I was searching out BBB info and it brought me to DIS.  Then to the Disboutiquers and the rest is history.  I had to go back and read EVERYTHING.  I like to be thorough  
Dismeet sounds fun!  
It was so sweet of you to make Tessa that nightgown as a morning surprise...I just did it with DD by washing her fave Ariel undies and she was SO excited...can't imagine if it was a special nightgown or something  
Jham - We are planning our trip for Feb 7 to Feb 12.  It falls between our birthdays and anniversary  
Teresa - Yes, I hope to be at the Dismeet, thanks! You can call me Marann...being from MI too I want to be kinda like Heather and you by using part of my first name and my middle 
Love the Cindy dress you made, great job  
My DD just said it's "cool"
Kimmylaj - Thanks  
Minnie2 - Thank you  
SAHM - Thanks, I will  

There, I think I replied to everyone who wrote me. FYI, DD had to help with the smilies.


----------



## jham

bigdisgrandma said:


> ps she tried to send a pm to Jham but her box was full so this was her only option!



oops!  




PrincessEM&Me said:


> WHEW!
> 
> Jham - We are planning our trip for Feb 7 to Feb 12.  It falls between our birthdays and anniversary
> Teresa - Yes, I hope to be at the Dismeet, thanks! You can call me Marann...being from MI too I want to be kinda like Heather and you by using part of my first name and my middle
> Love the Cindy dress you made, great job
> My DD just said it's "cool"



   We will be there Feb. 7-14!  My birthday is the 11th.  I'll be OLD


----------



## jham

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Lily looks so cute! You definitely DID NOT CAB anything!!!!! Yours looks much better than mine!
> Here is my version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is with the petti and underdress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted to wear her petti with it, but we thought it might be a little too much for bowling!  Hmmmmmm... when is wearing a petti too much?
> Your roses look much better than mine! I guess I should have bled a little more while making them!



Thanks for posting those pictures again!  I had to CASE from memory because I couldn't find the picture.  Let's just say I put the less lovely roses  in the back    And thanks to you and my admiration of everything you make I just had to go and buy the Vida pattern.


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

jham said:


> Thanks for posting those pictures again!  I had to CASE from memory because I couldn't find the picture.  Let's just say I put the less lovely roses  in the back    And thanks to you and my admiration of everything you make I just had to go and buy the Vida pattern.


Awww, thanks for the complement. Jeanne watch out,  that Vida pattern is very addictive... and easy!  I have made several so far!

I ordered the Feliz pattern,  I can't wait to start playing around with that one!


----------



## PrincessEM&Me

jham said:


> oops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be there Feb. 7-14!  My birthday is the 11th.  I'll be OLD




I KNOW I have you beat on the OLD scale  - that's why WDW is a perfect place to celebrate a bday - mine is on the 5th


----------



## DznyDreamz

clairemolly said:


> You do use regular old dental floss, but do not put it in the machine.  You use regular thread to zig-zag over top of the floss with the largest setting your machine will do.  Make sure to pin the floss good or it will pull out from under the stitches.  It is realatively easy...I can do it and have only sewn a few things!  Good Luck!





sohappy said:


> The way that I understand it is that the dental floss (the regular stuff that you get by the toothbrushes) doesn't go in the machine.  You zigzag over the dental floss- so you just hold it on your fabric and then machine zigzag over it.  Once you are finished, just pull on the dental floss to gather.  sounds like a great idea.



Genius!!!


----------



## kpgriffin

Stephres said:


> Your outfits always turn out so cute. Hope you are surviving the storm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LauraP22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NaeNae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh, fun I can't wait!  We are at the Beach Club, where is everyone else staying????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop Century Sept 10-16
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## clairemolly

Thanks everyone for the compliments on my fish dress.   You all make me pretty proud...if you guys, who are awesome like it, it means a lot to a newbie like me.

I fell in love with that fabric and bought it before I even bought my sewing machine.  I really liked the colors and how vibrant they are.

I am working on my first pair of easy fit pants right now.  Hopefully I willl have more to post this week.  I have tons of comments on the beautiful things posted today, but the multi-quote is going on my other computer.  I have the laptop at the kitchen table so I can read my E-Books and not have paper everywhere!


----------



## MegaWoman

Bonjour!

I'm back from my Montreal vacation, just in time to pack everything up for camping next week, AND just found out the house we're renting is being put on the market, so I guess it's time to grow up and finally buy a house.  So I'm not sure how much sewing I'm going to get done in the next few months or so.  I'm going to research French Immersion schools, and we'll buy a home according to the school districts we like.  (DS had a HORRIBLE year at school last year, and it was only kindergarten )

OK, lots to catch up on, I'll try my best!

Missed all the action!!

Stephanie


----------



## schnerk

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Sept 5th-13th- MNSSHP on the 12th



We will be at the POFQ for Free Dining and my dates are actually Sept 5 - 11 with MNSSHP on the 9th!



glorib said:


>



  I have a tattoo of the original drawing of the Cheshire Cat on my back that my parents didn't see for like 2 years.  



HeatherSue said:


> Nice to meet you, Alex!  I take it you know Laura Pearce?



I do know Laura    She is to blame/Thank for me getting in touch with my crafty/sewing side.  Of course, i got her hooked over here on Disboards, so that makes us even, right


----------



## DznyDreamz

mrsklamc said:


> OK, before I order the bucket hat pattern, can someone tell me exactly what paper piecing is and why someone said they didn't want to do it?
> 
> My sister has twin baby boys and I think this would be so fun!



Here is a hat I made for my cousin's daughter's 1st birthday.  It was a commercial pattern.  I used interfacing in between the outer and inner lining.  It was really much easier then I thought it would be.  

I was thinking it would be a great idea for a gift for a boy as well - in a more boyish pattern and fabric of course.  Especially for twins!


----------



## Stephres

kpgriffin said:


> Your outfits always turn out so cute. Hope you are surviving the storm.



Thanks! We hardly got any rain! I did make me check our hurricane kit and we are all ready for the next one!  



clairemolly said:


> I am working on my first pair of easy fit pants right now.  Hopefully I willl have more to post this week.  I have tons of comments on the beautiful things posted today, but the multi-quote is going on my other computer.  I have the laptop at the kitchen table so I can read my E-Books and not have paper everywhere!



I do the same thing! I am working on a purse and I keep running back and forth even though I should know the instructions by heart I've done them so many times.

Hope your pants come out! I am sure they will be great.


----------



## Disney 4 Me

schnerk said:


> wow, it seems like a lot of people are going to WDW soon. We will be there from Sept 9-15.



We'll be there Sept 20 - 27, staying at POFQ. If anyone sees me, stop me and say "Hi", even if my DH is complaining. He's like Heather's husband, a Disney Hater. What's up with THAT and HOW did that flaw escape me until AFTER we were married?


----------



## Disney 4 Me

schnerk said:


> I have a tattoo of the original drawing of the Cheshire Cat on my back that my parents didn't see for like 2 years.



I have a tattoo of a Daisy (flower not duck) on my left hip. I was showing my mom my tanline one day and oops! That's how she found out.


----------



## karebear1

Stephres said:


> I know, I am out of touch! He did hug me and tell me I was a great mom for making him pajamas, so that should count for something right?



Ahhhhhhhhhh... what a sweet boy! You just gotta love a boy that loves his mom!





HeatherSue said:


> Well...I had to cover up your picture.  He has a thing for boas....



Now that remark , Heather, had me rolling on the floor laughing  out loud! You don't just cracky me up........ you are cracky-ing me up !! Good thing yuo hid the pic.... he would've gone ravenously wild!    



DznyDreamz said:


> Here is a hat I made for my cousin's daughter's 1st birthday.  It was a commercial pattern.  I used interfacing in between the outer and inner lining.  It was really much easier then I thought it would be.
> 
> I was thinking it would be a great idea for a gift for a boy as well - in a more boyish pattern and fabric of course.  Especially for twins!



So cute- love the fabric!


----------



## Jen414

We got back last Thursday from 11 hot, hot, hot days.  I'm usually just a lurker, but I wanted to share the outfits my girls wore since many here made them. 

AK outfits made by StephRes





Epcot outfits made by a mom of one of my friends





Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum outfits made by Lori of Taylor*tots*designs with bows made by an waughzee on voldemort





upclose of bows because they're so cute





more AK outfits made by Lori again





apron shirts by castlecreations





Cinderella and Aurora by castlecreations 
Good thing they weren't Snow White.  The Evil Queen said we wouldn't be able to stand there if we were wearing Snow White





Step-sister dresses by tnmom (Deann) with bows by waughzee









Aurora dresses by an etsy seller (sweetblingadoo) 





and Minnie dresses by same 





Daisy dresses by u*go*girl*boutique





My husband thinks I'm nuts, but he does see that our children are just about the cutest ones there.  In 10 days at the park, I only saw ONE other custom outfit the whole time.  I was shocked.  If you hang out here, you think everyone wears customs every day.

Sorry pics are so big and aren't flipped the right way.  I'll try to fix them.


----------



## karebear1

Has anyone here ever had a sleep study done? 

I'm gonna be MIA tomorrow night as I will be spending the night at the hospital doing one of these things.... just wondering what they're all about?!???

I know you'll all miss me in the evening..... but perhaps I can take some random photos and share them with you on Thursday. Then- you all can join in the fun too!! It ought to make for a nice documentary.... and may even entertain the people that are supposed to be studying me! 

Hmmmmmmmmmmm....... I wonder if I eat in my sleep like those people on 20/20 Medical Mysteries  tonight??


----------



## Stephres

karebear1 said:


> Has anyone here ever had a sleep study done?
> 
> I'm gonna be MIA tomorrow night as I will be spending the night at the hospital doing one of these things.... just wondering what they're all about?!???
> 
> I know you'll all miss me in the evening..... but perhaps I can take some random photos and share them with you on Thursday. Then- you all can join in the fun too!! It ought to make for a nice documentary.... and may even entertain the people that are supposed to be studying me!
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmm....... I wonder if I eat in my sleep like those people on 20/20 Medical Mysteries  tonight??



My dad has, and what whining he did. First he whined that he couldn't sleep the whole time he was there. Apparently he did sleep some because he was diagnosed with sleep apnea and has to wear a machine to bed. Then he whined that that he couldn't sleep with the thing on his nose and the band was too tight. Finally we told him would you like to whine or breathe? 

Um, what was the question?

Oh yeah, I don't think it is that bad and if it is, I don't want to hear about it!


----------



## my*2*angels

I NEED HELP PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!
Okay, I am in DESPERATE DESPERATE need of some help!  As most of you know, I usually only sew for my girls and family or friends.  However, we were out and about the other day and my girls had on Little Mermaid customs and a lady stopped me and asked me if I could make her some!  Well, long story short I agreed and now I can't find the fabric I need!   I am in search of the purple ariel fabric that says watch me sparkle on it!  My walmart had it on clearance for $2/yard and I bought what they had but I still need another yard!  I know I know, ONE measley yard, how ridiculous, but I have searched every walmart and fabric store even remotely close by with no luck!  So if anyone has any or know where I can get it PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let me know!  You can email me at madkinson@aol.com or send me a pm.  THANK YOU IN ADVANCE for any help!

Mindy


----------



## my*2*angels

karebear1 said:


> Has anyone here ever had a sleep study done?
> 
> I'm gonna be MIA tomorrow night as I will be spending the night at the hospital doing one of these things.... just wondering what they're all about?!???
> 
> I know you'll all miss me in the evening..... but perhaps I can take some random photos and share them with you on Thursday. Then- you all can join in the fun too!! It ought to make for a nice documentary.... and may even entertain the people that are supposed to be studying me!
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmm....... I wonder if I eat in my sleep like those people on 20/20 Medical Mysteries  tonight??



My dad has them all the time and says no big deal!  My mom had to have one about a week ago and she said the room she was in was like a hotel room and they let you do your normal routine and when you get ready for bed you let them know and then they do whatever it is they have to do.


----------



## TravelinGal

OK - opinion time...

Which shirt do you like better for this outfit?  (obviously, the appliqué is not applied yet - just an image of it laid on top to get a general idea of the final product)

I'm leaning toward the ringer T, but not 100% sure it's the right choice.  Whatcha'll think?

(eta - it's for DS who is turning 4 on our trip)







BTW - if anyone is looking at t-shirts for anything toddler related, Rabbit Skins run small and Gildan (the new toddler line) runs really big.  The 2T Gildan shirt is actually a little larger than the 4T Rabbit Skins!
I get my shirts from jiffy shirts . com.  I've used them for years and have always been happy with the products, prices and service.


----------



## Disney 4 Me

Jen414 said:


> We got back last Thursday from 11 hot, hot, hot days.  I'm usually just a lurker, but I wanted to share the outfits my girls wore since many here made them.
> 
> AK outfits made by StephRes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot outfits made by a mom of one of my friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum outfits made by Lori of Taylor*tots*designs with bows made by an waughzee on voldemort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upclose of bows because they're so cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more AK outfits made by Lori again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apron shirts by castlecreations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella and Aurora by castlecreations
> Good thing they weren't Snow White.  The Evil Queen said we wouldn't be able to stand there if we were wearing Snow White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step-sister dresses by tnmom (Deann) with bows by waughzee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aurora dresses by an etsy seller (sweetblingadoo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Minnie dresses by same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy dresses by u*go*girl*boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband thinks I'm nuts, but he does see that our children are just about the cutest ones there.  In 10 days at the park, I only saw ONE other custom outfit the whole time.  I was shocked.  If you hang out here, you think everyone wears customs every day.
> 
> Sorry pics are so big and aren't flipped the right way.  I'll try to fix them.



AWESOME customs! And your girls are adorable. I love, love, love pics from the World!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

TravelinGal said:


> OK - opinion time...
> 
> Which shirt do you like better for this outfit?  (obviously, the applique is not applied yet - just an image of it laid on top to get a general idea of the final product)
> 
> I'm leaning toward the ringer T, but not 100% sure it's the right choice.  Whatcha'll think?



Stupid Question...is it for a boy?  If yes, I would definately go with the ringer tee.


----------



## Disney 4 Me

TravelinGal said:


> OK - opinion time...
> 
> Which shirt do you like better for this outfit?  (obviously, the applique is not applied yet - just an image of it laid on top to get a general idea of the final product)
> 
> I'm leaning toward the ringer T, but not 100% sure it's the right choice.  Whatcha'll think?



I like the ringer T. I think it sets off the blue perfectly.


----------



## TravelinGal

Yes, it's for a boy.     ("silly wabbit"... if it was a girl I'd be going all out like y'all do!!!     Oh, how I wish I had a little girl to sew for!!!!!  I'm so jealous of the stuff y'all get to make!)


----------



## TinaLala

karebear1 said:


> Has anyone here ever had a sleep study done?
> 
> I'm gonna be MIA tomorrow night as I will be spending the night at the hospital doing one of these things.... just wondering what they're all about?!???
> 
> I know you'll all miss me in the evening..... but perhaps I can take some random photos and share them with you on Thursday. Then- you all can join in the fun too!! It ought to make for a nice documentary.... and may even entertain the people that are supposed to be studying me!
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmm....... I wonder if I eat in my sleep like those people on 20/20 Medical Mysteries  tonight??



I did a sleep study some time ago and found out I stop breathing at least 20 times during my sleep.  Don't go in your PJs you can change when you get there.  They stick all types of wires to your body, your head, your face, which takes 30-45 mins to do.  Then there's a camera that will watch you while you sleep.  Then they tell you to have a nice relaxing sleep - we'll be watching!  I'm an insomniac so of course knowing that someone was watching me was hard to sleep, but after awhile I fell asleep.  Well the 20+ times I woke up gained me a sleep apneia machine - which of course I haven't gotten yet, but will and need to.  I still wake up tired, with a head ache and cranky.  Once you do it, check it off your list!


----------



## livndisney

Stephres said:


> My dad has, and what whining he did. First he whined that he couldn't sleep the whole time he was there. Apparently he did sleep some because he was diagnosed with sleep apnea and has to wear a machine to bed. Then he whined that that he couldn't sleep with the thing on his nose and the band was too tight. Finally we told him would you like to whine or breathe?
> 
> Um, what was the question?
> 
> Oh yeah, I don't think it is that bad and if it is, I don't want to hear about it!



Step, we MUST be related. My Dad did the same thing!!!!!! He even "lost" the hose to his mask so it wouldn't work. Darn if I didn't get a new one delivered the next day.


----------



## TinaLala

So I have a ton of things to get done before school starts in 14 days.  I was going to make a shirt and matching pants for DD9 and I haven't even started yet.  Today DD9 tells me none of her shorts fit her, so I guess I need to jump on making the three pairs of shorts I was suppose to finish in July.

Lord give me the energy and drive I had back in January when I made those princess dresses.


----------



## TSNCS

Thanks for the compliments on my outfits so far.  I am trying to get of of the habit of lurkdom, but I have a hard time keeping up with this thread!  LOL!  I start back to work on Thursday, back to school and another year.  I was hoping to get another teaching position this year due to the fact I drive 1 hour to work everyday.  But....that is not happening.  So, I will be trekking back to my school with gas almost 4 bucks a gallon.     Well, I am grateful to have a job, I was just hoping to get closer to home.

I just have to comment on this outfit, it is so cute.  Of course, the model is a cutie, too.



jham said:


>




This is gorgeous.  I wish mine were still little and liked to wear the dresses with the pettis.  Caitlyn maybe would, but Kenzie is too much of a tomboy.


Here we are in front of the Rockin Roller Coaster.  Kenzie is in her Hannah Montanna outfit I made her.  I loved this pic, she was so cute.




Here are the girls at WL.  We rented points and stayed there.  It was great!




and one more


----------



## juligrl

TravelinGal said:


> Yes, it's for a boy.     ("silly wabbit"... if it was a girl I'd be going all out like y'all do!!!   )



Feel free to go all out for my girls for our December trip as I have not a lick of sewing talent! 
Seriously - I like the shirt with the blue on it too.  It gives it a pop.


----------



## LauraP22

schnerk said:


> We will be at the POFQ for Free Dining and my dates are actually Sept 5 - 11 with MNSSHP on the 9th!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a tattoo of the original drawing of the Cheshire Cat on my back that my parents didn't see for like 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> I do know Laura    She is to blame/Thank for me getting in touch with my crafty/sewing side.  Of course, i got her hooked over here on Disboards, so that makes us even, right



Yep, it's all my fault   Paying you back slowly for the buying my husband World of Warcraft incident 



DznyDreamz said:


> Here is a hat I made for my cousin's daughter's 1st birthday.  It was a commercial pattern.  I used interfacing in between the outer and inner lining.  It was really much easier then I thought it would be.
> 
> I was thinking it would be a great idea for a gift for a boy as well - in a more boyish pattern and fabric of course.  Especially for twins!



This is really cute!



Disney 4 Me said:


> I have a tattoo of a Daisy (flower not duck) on my left hip. I was showing my mom my tanline one day and oops! That's how she found out.



I have three tattoos.  One on my shoulder of shooting stars, my sister has the matching one on her shoulder.  One on my lower back to one side (not super low or anything trampy) of a sun, moon and symbol for fire.  One on my right foot of hoofprints which I got to commemorate a horse stepping on that foot and breaking my toe.



Jen414 said:


> We got back last Thursday from 11 hot, hot, hot days.  I'm usually just a lurker, but I wanted to share the outfits my girls wore since many here made them.
> 
> AK outfits made by StephRes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot outfits made by a mom of one of my friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum outfits made by Lori of Taylor*tots*designs with bows made by an waughzee on voldemort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upclose of bows because they're so cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more AK outfits made by Lori again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apron shirts by castlecreations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella and Aurora by castlecreations
> Good thing they weren't Snow White.  The Evil Queen said we wouldn't be able to stand there if we were wearing Snow White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step-sister dresses by tnmom (Deann) with bows by waughzee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aurora dresses by an etsy seller (sweetblingadoo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Minnie dresses by same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy dresses by u*go*girl*boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband thinks I'm nuts, but he does see that our children are just about the cutest ones there.  In 10 days at the park, I only saw ONE other custom outfit the whole time.  I was shocked.  If you hang out here, you think everyone wears customs every day.
> 
> Sorry pics are so big and aren't flipped the right way.  I'll try to fix them.



All of these are so cute!  Your girls look adorable!



TravelinGal said:


> OK - opinion time...
> 
> Which shirt do you like better for this outfit?  (obviously, the appliqué is not applied yet - just an image of it laid on top to get a general idea of the final product)
> 
> I'm leaning toward the ringer T, but not 100% sure it's the right choice.  Whatcha'll think?
> 
> (eta - it's for DS who is turning 4 on our trip)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - if anyone is looking at t-shirts for anything toddler related, Rabbit Skins run small and Gildan (the new toddler line) runs really big.  The 2T Gildan shirt is actually a little larger than the 4T Rabbit Skins!
> I get my shirts from jiffy shirts . com.  I've used them for years and have always been happy with the products, prices and service.



I'll be the odd one out I guess, but I like the plain shirt better than the ringer personally.  



TSNCS said:


> Here we are in front of the Rockin Roller Coaster.  Kenzie is in her Hannah Montanna outfit I made her.  I loved this pic, she was so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the girls at WL.  We rented points and stayed there.  It was great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one more




Looks like they had a blast!


----------



## eeyore3847

Jen414 said:


> We got back last Thursday from 11 hot, hot, hot days.  I'm usually just a lurker, but I wanted to share the outfits my girls wore since many here made them.
> 
> Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum outfits made by Lori of Taylor*tots*designs with bows made by an waughzee on voldemort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more AK outfits made by Lori again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step-sister dresses by tnmom (Deann) with bows by waughzee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband thinks I'm nuts, but he does see that our children are just about the cutest ones there.  In 10 days at the park, I only saw ONE other custom outfit the whole time.  I was shocked.  If you hang out here, you think everyone wears customs every day.
> 
> Sorry pics are so big and aren't flipped the right way.  I'll try to fix them.



oh my goodness your girls look fabulous!!!! I love them and I think those tweedle dee and dums look super awesome on them! love them all.
and I hardly see customs but my girls always stand out and get so much more attention from characters and cm's. it is sooo worth it! 
Lori


----------



## schnerk

Jen414 said:


> We got back last Thursday from 11 hot, hot, hot days.  I'm usually just a lurker, but I wanted to share the outfits my girls wore since many here made them.
> Step-sister dresses by tnmom (Deann) with bows by waughzee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband thinks I'm nuts, but he does see that our children are just about the cutest ones there.  In 10 days at the park, I only saw ONE other custom outfit the whole time.  I was shocked.  If you hang out here, you think everyone wears customs every day.
> 
> Sorry pics are so big and aren't flipped the right way.  I'll try to fix them.





I love your outfits! I have never seen step sister dresses.


----------



## Jen414

schnerk said:


> I love your outfits! I have never seen step sister dresses.



The step-sisters went CRAZY when they saw the dresses.  I think they definitely get jealous of all the Cinderella's that come to eat at 1900 PF.  They are totally in character the whole time.  They insisted on signing the autograph book in the color that matched their dresses.  Drizella was mad because on her page in the book, there was also a picture of Anastasia, so she made a mustache on her picture.  The step-mother was mad at me since she thought that I should have an outfit with her on it.  Anyone that's walking around too much is sent back to their seat by her.  They are by far the most entertaining characters at the park.  We saw them outside the castle as well.  I will say, however, that since we were getting so much extra attention, we did get some evil eyes from the mother sitting next to us.  Oh well, my girls were dressed in gorgeous customs and her daughter was in a store-bought (gasp!) outfit.


----------



## karebear1

Stephres said:


> My dad has, and what whining he did. First he whined that he couldn't sleep the whole time he was there. Apparently he did sleep some because he was diagnosed with sleep apnea and has to wear a machine to bed. Then he whined that that he couldn't sleep with the thing on his nose and the band was too tight. Finally we told him would you like to whine or breathe?
> 
> Um, what was the question?
> 
> Oh yeah, I don't think it is that bad and if it is, I don't want to hear about it!



Oh! yOU'RE NOT ONLY GONNA HEAR ABOUT IT, YOU'RE GONNA particpate IN IT TOO! i'M BRINGING MY CAMERA!  May even take some video of the whole operation!  By the time I'm done...... you'll be feeling serious empathy for your dad.... and your dad, like Hnery, will love me too!!! 



my*2*angels said:


> My dad has them all the time and says no big deal!  My mom had to have one about a week ago and she said the room she was in was like a hotel room and they let you do your normal routine and when you get ready for bed you let them know and then they do whatever it is they have to do.



I report in at 8:30pm- kinda a weird hour ....no???  But a hotel room...... this should be fun. My DH is gonna come with me and stay for a while in the evening, but no shows! I'm willing to entertain the med. staff, but only in a G rated way!!    



TinaLala said:


> I did a sleep study some time ago and found out I stop breathing at least 20 times during my sleep.  Don't go in your PJs you can change when you get there.  They stick all types of wires to your body, your head, your face, which takes 30-45 mins to do.  Then there's a camera that will watch you while you sleep.  Then they tell you to have a nice relaxing sleep - we'll be watching!  I'm an insomniac so of course knowing that someone was watching me was hard to sleep, but after awhile I fell asleep.  Well the 20+ times I woke up gained me a sleep apneia machine - which of course I haven't gotten yet, but will and need to.  I still wake up tired, with a head ache and cranky.  Once you do it, check it off your list!



You need to get that machine! You don't want to be cranky and tired for the rets of your life do you???  



livndisney said:


> Step, we MUST be related. My Dad did the same thing!!!!!! He even "lost" the hose to his mask so it wouldn't work. Darn if I didn't get a new one delivered the next day.



Such a good daughter!  

This sounds like it's gonna be an adventure!


----------



## TravelinGal

Jen414 said:


> We got back last Thursday from 11 hot, hot, hot days.  I'm usually just a lurker, but I wanted to share the outfits my girls wore since many here made them.
> 
> AK outfits made by StephRes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot outfits made by a mom of one of my friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum outfits made by Lori of Taylor*tots*designs with bows made by an waughzee on voldemort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upclose of bows because they're so cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more AK outfits made by Lori again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apron shirts by castlecreations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella and Aurora by castlecreations
> Good thing they weren't Snow White.  The Evil Queen said we wouldn't be able to stand there if we were wearing Snow White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step-sister dresses by tnmom (Deann) with bows by waughzee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aurora dresses by an etsy seller (sweetblingadoo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Minnie dresses by same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy dresses by u*go*girl*boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband thinks I'm nuts, but he does see that our children are just about the cutest ones there.  In 10 days at the park, I only saw ONE other custom outfit the whole time.  I was shocked.  If you hang out here, you think everyone wears customs every day.
> 
> Sorry pics are so big and aren't flipped the right way.  I'll try to fix them.




Oh my gosh!  I LOVE all of those - and your girls look ADORABLE in all of them!!




Just for fun...
I mentioned that I didn't get a picture of Ethan on his first day of preschool, so here's a second day of school picture... (Just your basic polo style shirt and jeans... no fun customs.)


----------



## eeyore3847

Jen414 said:


> I will say, however, that since we were getting so much extra attention, we did get some evil eyes from the mother sitting next to us.  Oh well, my girls were dresses in gorgeous customs and her daughter was in a store-bought (gasp!) outfit.




I had a mom do that once. I tell ya, they remember. someone contacted me on  saying they remember eating next to us at ariel grottos and the next time they go they are contacting us for customs... hahahahaha... They get all that attention and I think little ones in customs walk around like queens of the park!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Jen414 said:


> I will say, however, that since we were getting so much extra attention, we did get some evil eyes from the mother sitting next to us.  Oh well, my girls were dressed in gorgeous customs and her daughter was in a store-bought (gasp!) outfit.


The same thing happened to us at 1900 PF. The parents at the table next to us kept giving us looks and I told DH. He and I both agreed that they just needed to get over it. I didn't tell the characters to spend all that time with my DD.


----------



## peachygreen

Does anyone know where I can find some cute material to make an international themed dress for Epcot World Showcase?


----------



## tnmom25

Jen414 said:


> We got back last Thursday from 11 hot, hot, hot days.  I'm usually just a lurker, but I wanted to share the outfits my girls wore since many here made them.
> 
> AK outfits made by StephRes



OMG how cute are they!!!!!!!!!



Jen414 said:


> The step-sisters went CRAZY when they saw the dresses.  I think they definitely get jealous of all the Cinderella's that come to eat at 1900 PF.  They are totally in character the whole time.  They insisted on signing the autograph book in the color that matched their dresses.  Drizella was mad because on her page in the book, there was also a picture of Anastasia, so she made a mustache on her picture.  The step-mother was mad at me since she thought that I should have an outfit with her on it.  Anyone that's walking around too much is sent back to their seat by her.  They are by far the most entertaining characters at the park.  We saw them outside the castle as well.  I will say, however, that since we were getting so much extra attention, we did get some evil eyes from the mother sitting next to us.  Oh well, my girls were dressed in gorgeous customs and her daughter was in a store-bought (gasp!) outfit.



This is the reason I started making customs for my girls, I wanted them to have that attention.  I'm so glad the stepsisters enjoyed the dresses.  They really are a lot of fun!


----------



## CampbellScot

Jen414 said:


> We got back last Thursday from 11 hot, hot, hot days.  I'm usually just a lurker, but I wanted to share the outfits my girls wore since many here made them.
> 
> AK outfits made by StephRes



thank you SO much for sharing the pictures of your absolutely DARLING girls!! They are fabulous little models!!! I love the AK outfits!! Steph knows how to work that animal print!!! I LOVE the Daisy dresses too...and the step sisters...all of the customs were fabulous!!!



karebear1 said:


> Has anyone here ever had a sleep study done?
> 
> I'm gonna be MIA tomorrow night as I will be spending the night at the hospital doing one of these things.... just wondering what they're all about?!???
> 
> I know you'll all miss me in the evening..... but perhaps I can take some random photos and share them with you on Thursday. Then- you all can join in the fun too!! It ought to make for a nice documentary.... and may even entertain the people that are supposed to be studying me!
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmm....... I wonder if I eat in my sleep like those people on 20/20 Medical Mysteries  tonight??



Hey...I heard you get a "cuddle husband" pillow during those things! Sounds like fun!!


----------



## jham

DznyDreamz said:


> Here is a hat I made for my cousin's daughter's 1st birthday.  It was a commercial pattern.  I used interfacing in between the outer and inner lining.  It was really much easier then I thought it would be.
> 
> I was thinking it would be a great idea for a gift for a boy as well - in a more boyish pattern and fabric of course.  Especially for twins!



That is adorable!  And so is that baby!



Jen414 said:


> We got back last Thursday from 11 hot, hot, hot days.  I'm usually just a lurker, but I wanted to share the outfits my girls wore since many here made them.
> 
> AK outfits made by StephRes



Gorgeous girls and they looked so great in their customs!  You can see why they would get a lot of attention!




TSNCS said:


> Here we are in front of the Rockin Roller Coaster.  Kenzie is in her Hannah Montanna outfit I made her.  I loved this pic, she was so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the girls at WL.  We rented points and stayed there.  It was great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one more



Love the HM outfits and the face paint!

Thanks everyone for your nice comments on the Belle dress!  You all made my day.  

Have fun at your sleepover Karen!  Don't pester the hospital staff too much.  It's a SLEEP study!  No parties!


----------



## eeyore3847

peachygreen said:


> Does anyone know where I can find some cute material to make an international themed dress for Epcot World Showcase?



Hancocks carries some and joanns does too. if not go to   for some of the friends around the world fabric


----------



## spongemommie05

jham said:


>


So adorably cute that girl is , and great job on that outfit Lucky lil Girl that gets that.. Obviously KJ did not make it over there today it was a day....



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


>


 she is just so cute 



LauraP22 said:


> Haven't shared much lately, my trip is in roughly 18 days now and I am frantically getting everything ready
> 
> I haven't been sewing as much for the trip as I'm mainly done with those outfits but I thought I would share a few other things I've made lately really quickly
> 
> First, here is my son's bowling shirt with Pirates.  Embroidery design from SWAK, shirt pattern from YCMT


such cute outfits and such sweet kiddos . Love your pictures.



glorib said:


> Nothing too major - he's on the inside of my left ankle.  Easily covered up and in a place that doesn't stretch out!  My friend has one - a bird -right next to her belly button, but after 3 pregnancies, she calls it road kill!


OMG that is CUTE and the roadkill   



MegaWoman said:


> Bonjour!
> 
> I'm back from my Montreal vacation, just in time to pack everything up for camping next week, AND just found out the house we're renting is being put on the market, so I guess it's time to grow up and finally buy a house.  So I'm not sure how much sewing I'm going to get done in the next few months or so.  I'm going to research French Immersion schools, and we'll buy a home according to the school districts we like.  (DS had a HORRIBLE year at school last year, and it was only kindergarten )
> 
> OK, lots to catch up on, I'll try my best!
> 
> Missed all the action!!
> 
> Stephanie


Good luck in finding a good school that is super important...


----------



## spongemommie05

DznyDreamz said:


>


That is adorable .



Jen414 said:


> We got back last Thursday from 11 hot, hot, hot days.  I'm usually just a lurker, but I wanted to share the outfits my girls wore since many here made them.
> 
> AK outfits made by StephRes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot outfits made by a mom of one of my friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum outfits made by Lori of Taylor*tots*designs with bows made by an waughzee on voldemort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upclose of bows because they're so cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more AK outfits made by Lori again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apron shirts by castlecreations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella and Aurora by castlecreations
> Good thing they weren't Snow White.  The Evil Queen said we wouldn't be able to stand there if we were wearing Snow White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step-sister dresses by tnmom (Deann) with bows by waughzee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aurora dresses by an etsy seller (sweetblingadoo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Minnie dresses by same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy dresses by u*go*girl*boutique


Love them and your girls are adorable they look like they were having a blast.



my*2*angels said:


> I NEED HELP PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!
> Okay, I am in DESPERATE DESPERATE need of some help!  As most of you know, I usually only sew for my girls and family or friends.  However, we were out and about the other day and my girls had on Little Mermaid customs and a lady stopped me and asked me if I could make her some!  Well, long story short I agreed and now I can't find the fabric I need!   I am in search of the purple ariel fabric that says watch me sparkle on it!  My walmart had it on clearance for $2/yard and I bought what they had but I still need another yard!  I know I know, ONE measley yard, how ridiculous, but I have searched every walmart and fabric store even remotely close by with no luck!  So if anyone has any or know where I can get it PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let me know!  You can email me at madkinson@aol.com or send me a pm.  THANK YOU IN ADVANCE for any help!
> 
> Mindy


i have a stash of disney fabric i will check for you...



TravelinGal said:


> OK - opinion time...
> 
> Which shirt do you like better for this outfit?  (obviously, the appliqué is not applied yet - just an image of it laid on top to get a general idea of the final product)
> 
> I'm leaning toward the ringer T, but not 100% sure it's the right choice.  Whatcha'll think?
> 
> (eta - it's for DS who is turning 4 on our trip)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - if anyone is looking at t-shirts for anything toddler related, Rabbit Skins run small and Gildan (the new toddler line) runs really big.  The 2T Gildan shirt is actually a little larger than the 4T Rabbit Skins!
> I get my shirts from jiffy shirts . com.  I've used them for years and have always been happy with the products, prices and service.


i like the ringer tee i love that the blue makes it pop.



TSNCS said:


> Here are the girls at WL.  We rented points and stayed there.  It was great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one more


love there outfits 



TravelinGal said:


>


what a cutie ...

well my headache is gone now .. finally after 2 days and now i can eat without being sick 2 my tummy.. 

Love everything sorry if i missed your post ....


----------



## sahm1000

Jen414 said:


> We got back last Thursday from 11 hot, hot, hot days.  I'm usually just a lurker, but I wanted to share the outfits my girls wore since many here made them.
> 
> AK outfits made by StephRes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot outfits made by a mom of one of my friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum outfits made by Lori of Taylor*tots*designs with bows made by an waughzee on voldemort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upclose of bows because they're so cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more AK outfits made by Lori again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apron shirts by castlecreations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella and Aurora by castlecreations
> Good thing they weren't Snow White.  The Evil Queen said we wouldn't be able to stand there if we were wearing Snow White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step-sister dresses by tnmom (Deann) with bows by waughzee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aurora dresses by an etsy seller (sweetblingadoo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Minnie dresses by same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy dresses by u*go*girl*boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband thinks I'm nuts, but he does see that our children are just about the cutest ones there.  In 10 days at the park, I only saw ONE other custom outfit the whole time.  I was shocked.  If you hang out here, you think everyone wears customs every day.
> 
> Sorry pics are so big and aren't flipped the right way.  I'll try to fix them.




Your girls look so beautiful in their customs!  I'm glad they got lots of attention.  They deserve it!  Actually, after hanging out here I do think everyone is wearing customs while they are there!  Glad to know that my girls will look "special" in their outfits and not like everyone else.



karebear1 said:


> Has anyone here ever had a sleep study done?
> 
> I'm gonna be MIA tomorrow night as I will be spending the night at the hospital doing one of these things.... just wondering what they're all about?!???
> 
> I know you'll all miss me in the evening..... but perhaps I can take some random photos and share them with you on Thursday. Then- you all can join in the fun too!! It ought to make for a nice documentary.... and may even entertain the people that are supposed to be studying me!
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmm....... I wonder if I eat in my sleep like those people on 20/20 Medical Mysteries  tonight??




My FIL has sleep apnea too and did a sleep study.  He didn't seem to have a problem adjusting to the machine when he sleeps.  

Even though I don't eat in my sleep, can I use that as my excuse for this extra weight hanging around on me?  Please????




my*2*angels said:


> I NEED HELP PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!
> Okay, I am in DESPERATE DESPERATE need of some help!  As most of you know, I usually only sew for my girls and family or friends.  However, we were out and about the other day and my girls had on Little Mermaid customs and a lady stopped me and asked me if I could make her some!  Well, long story short I agreed and now I can't find the fabric I need!   I am in search of the purple ariel fabric that says watch me sparkle on it!  My walmart had it on clearance for $2/yard and I bought what they had but I still need another yard!  I know I know, ONE measley yard, how ridiculous, but I have searched every walmart and fabric store even remotely close by with no luck!  So if anyone has any or know where I can get it PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let me know!  You can email me at madkinson@aol.com or send me a pm.  THANK YOU IN ADVANCE for any help!
> 
> Mindy



I'll look the next time I'm at Wal-mart.  I don't think I've seen that one though.  The one that I have seen is a turquoise background but I'll be on the look out!



TravelinGal said:


> OK - opinion time...
> 
> Which shirt do you like better for this outfit?  (obviously, the appliqué is not applied yet - just an image of it laid on top to get a general idea of the final product)
> 
> I'm leaning toward the ringer T, but not 100% sure it's the right choice.  Whatcha'll think?
> 
> (eta - it's for DS who is turning 4 on our trip)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - if anyone is looking at t-shirts for anything toddler related, Rabbit Skins run small and Gildan (the new toddler line) runs really big.  The 2T Gildan shirt is actually a little larger than the 4T Rabbit Skins!
> I get my shirts from jiffy shirts . com.  I've used them for years and have always been happy with the products, prices and service.



I like the ringer tee.



TinaLala said:


> I did a sleep study some time ago and found out I stop breathing at least 20 times during my sleep.  Don't go in your PJs you can change when you get there.  They stick all types of wires to your body, your head, your face, which takes 30-45 mins to do.  Then there's a camera that will watch you while you sleep.  Then they tell you to have a nice relaxing sleep - we'll be watching!  I'm an insomniac so of course knowing that someone was watching me was hard to sleep, but after awhile I fell asleep.  Well the 20+ times I woke up gained me a sleep apneia machine - which of course I haven't gotten yet, but will and need to.  I still wake up tired, with a head ache and cranky.  Once you do it, check it off your list!



Get the machine!  I think it would be hard to sleep knowing that people are watching.  



TSNCS said:


> Thanks for the compliments on my outfits so far.  I am trying to get of of the habit of lurkdom, but I have a hard time keeping up with this thread!  LOL!  I start back to work on Thursday, back to school and another year.  I was hoping to get another teaching position this year due to the fact I drive 1 hour to work everyday.  But....that is not happening.  So, I will be trekking back to my school with gas almost 4 bucks a gallon.     Well, I am grateful to have a job, I was just hoping to get closer to home.
> 
> I just have to comment on this outfit, it is so cute.  Of course, the model is a cutie, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is gorgeous.  I wish mine were still little and liked to wear the dresses with the pettis.  Caitlyn maybe would, but Kenzie is too much of a tomboy.
> 
> 
> Here we are in front of the Rockin Roller Coaster.  Kenzie is in her Hannah Montanna outfit I made her.  I loved this pic, she was so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the girls at WL.  We rented points and stayed there.  It was great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one more



Love the HM outfits.  Very cute!  




karebear1 said:


> Oh! yOU'RE NOT ONLY GONNA HEAR ABOUT IT, YOU'RE GONNA particpate IN IT TOO! i'M BRINGING MY CAMERA!  May even take some video of the whole operation!  By the time I'm done...... you'll be feeling serious empathy for your dad.... and your dad, like Hnery, will love me too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I report in at 8:30pm- kinda a weird hour ....no???  But a hotel room...... this should be fun. My DH is gonna come with me and stay for a while in the evening, but no shows! I'm willing to entertain the med. staff, but only in a G rated way!!
> 
> 
> 
> You need to get that machine! You don't want to be cranky and tired for the rets of your life do you???
> 
> 
> 
> Such a good daughter!
> 
> This sounds like it's gonna be an adventure!



Good luck tomorrow Karen!  You know, if you are going to put on a show for the staff, it should probably be a Night of Music and Passion don't you think?  I'm sure the staff would love some Barry!


----------



## teresajoy

LauraP22 said:


> :



ADORABLE outfits Laura!!! 






mrsklamc said:


> TeresaJoy- A link is on the way.


That is GORGEOUS!!! You should get it! 



glorib said:


> And Teresa - oh, the things I did in my youth!  I got my tatoo my sophomore year of college - my mom hadn't seen it when they came up to move me home for the summer and she FLIPPED!  Anyway, here he is - I even shined him all up for ya!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing too major - he's on the inside of my left ankle.  Easily covered up and in a place that doesn't stretch out!  My friend has one - a bird -right next to her belly button, but after 3 pregnancies, she calls it road kill!


Lori, Lori Lori!!! 
Ok, that is a very cute little tattoo!!! 


snubie said:


> method reduces the bulk at the waist while *maintaining maximum twirl capabilities*.


That just made me laugh! 




karebear1 said:


> Now you've got the idea...... and remember- not a minute before!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been married for 25 years yet??? I DON'T THINK SO!!!  No one EVER follows the rules anymore!
> 
> *EnchantedPrincess-* do you see what Heather is doing??? Don't you have something to say about this as well?!?!?


_I_ am following the rules Karen!!!! I do not have a nice organized sewing room!!! I will wait another 5 years, just like you told us to! 




PrincessEM&Me said:


> WHEW!
> It was so sweet of you to make Tessa that nightgown as a morning surprise...I just did it with DD by washing her fave Ariel undies and she was SO excited...can't imagine if it was a special nightgown or something
> 
> Teresa - Yes, I hope to be at the Dismeet, thanks! You can call me Marann...being from MI too I want to be kinda like Heather and you by using part of my first name and my middle
> Love the Cindy dress you made, great job


The Ariel undies made me laugh!!!!!

Thank you about the dress, Marann! Of course, I'm going to want to change that to Marna, that's our cousin's name! 


MegaWoman said:


> Bonjour!
> 
> I'm back from my Montreal vacation, just in time to pack everything up for camping next week, AND just found out the house we're renting is being put on the market, so I guess it's time to grow up and finally buy a house.  So I'm not sure how much sewing I'm going to get done in the next few months or so.  I'm going to research French Immersion schools, and we'll buy a home according to the school districts we like.  (DS had a HORRIBLE year at school last year, and it was only kindergarten )
> 
> OK, lots to catch up on, I'll try my best!
> 
> Missed all the action!!
> 
> Stephanie


Welcome home, for a minute!!! 

I hope you find a great school and house!!! 



DznyDreamz said:


> Here is a hat I made for my cousin's daughter's 1st birthday.  It was a commercial pattern.  I used interfacing in between the outer and inner lining.  It was really much easier then I thought it would be.
> 
> I was thinking it would be a great idea for a gift for a boy as well - in a more boyish pattern and fabric of course.  Especially for twins!


TOOOOO CUUUUUUUUUUUUTE!!!!! 



Jen414 said:


> We got back last Thursday from 11 hot, hot, hot days.  I'm usually just a lurker, but I wanted to share the outfits my girls wore since many here made them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Such pretty girls you have!!! The outfits are fantastic! 



karebear1 said:


> We'll miss you karen!
> 
> 
> TravelinGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK - opinion time...
> 
> Which shirt do you like better for this outfit?  (obviously, the appliqué is not applied yet - just an image of it laid on top to get a general idea of the final product)
> 
> I'm leaning toward the ringer T, but not 100% sure it's the right choice.  Whatcha'll think?
> 
> (eta - it's for DS who is turning 4 on our trip)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I like the ringer one.
> 
> 
> TSNCS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So cute!!! Lydia says your daughter's face paint looks really pretty too!
> 
> 
> 
> livndisney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Step, we MUST be related. My Dad did the same thing!!!!!! He even "lost" the hose to his mask so it wouldn't work. Darn if I didn't get a new one delivered the next day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a sweet heart!!! I'm sure he was overjoyed that you could help him out!!!
> 
> and Cindee, I need you on my TR, they are dissing DAVY JONES!
> 
> not DISing, dissing!
> 
> 
> 
> TravelinGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is so stinkin cute!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## MouseTriper

*REGARDING THE ORGINAL BIG GIVE FOR THE WINKLERS*
*
I just wanted to thank each of you who participated in the BIG GIVE for the Winklers for all that you have done!!!  I can not tell you enough how much your kindness has meant to me.  It is beyond words.   After reading about what happened to Levi, I could not sleep for days.  I just felt like I had to do something, no matter how small it may be.  I hoped and prayed that I could figure out something to do for them, to just let them know that I cared.  When the BIG GIVE idea struck me, I was praying that I could just get a couple people to help me.  Well with in an hour of posting my idea on the DisBoutique thread, my PM box was almost full.  I was in utter shock and amazement.  Tons of people offered to help, even self-proclaimed lurkers came out of nowhere offering to help.  For weeks my PM box was full and I got to work organizing the BIG GIVE - SEWING STYLE.  So many people wanted to help and I was just overwhelmed with emotions.  It renewed my faith in human kindness...knowing complete strangers could come together and help someone in their darkest hour.  I have never met any of you, yet I am honored to know each and everyone of you.  I thank you from the bottom of my heart, now and forever. *


----------



## MouseTriper

Oh my goodness, my computer crashes for a few days and I am sick a few more and now I have a zillion and one pages to go through, PLUS a new thread!!!!  YOU GUYS ROCK!!!!

I better just scan pictures, otherwise, I will never get caught up!!!  LOL


----------



## teresajoy

MouseTriper said:


> *REGARDING THE ORGINAL BIG GIVE FOR THE WINKLERS*
> *
> I just wanted to thank each of you who participated in the BIG GIVE for the Winklers for all that you have done!!!  I can not tell you enough how much your kindness has meant to me.  It is beyond words.   After reading about what happened to Levi, I could not sleep for days.  I just felt like I had to do something, no matter how small it may be.  I hoped and prayed that I could figure out something to do for them, to just let them know that I cared.  When the BIG GIVE idea struck me, I was praying that I could just get a couple people to help me.  Well with in an hour of posting my idea on the DisBoutique thread, my PM box was almost full.  I was in utter shock and amazement.  Tons of people offered to help, even self-proclaimed lurkers came out of nowhere offering to help.  For weeks my PM box was full and I got to work organizing the BIG GIVE - SEWING STYLE.  So many people wanted to help and I was just overwhelmed with emotions.  It renewed my faith in human kindness...knowing complete strangers could come together and help someone in their darkest hour.  I have never met any of you, yet I am honored to know each and everyone of you.  I thank you from the bottom of my heart, now and forever. *


Oh BETH!!! You have made me cry!!!!!! I can't even thank you enough for putting that together! It felt really good to be able to just do SOMETHING! I know we all took the news of Levi's death very hard, and we were just glad to be able to help out. I think you are just FANTASTIC and the sweetest and nicest person!!! 

Thank YOU Beth!


----------



## spongemommie05

MouseTriper said:


> *REGARDING THE ORGINAL BIG GIVE FOR THE WINKLERS*
> *
> I just wanted to thank each of you who participated in the BIG GIVE for the Winklers for all that you have done!!!  I can not tell you enough how much your kindness has meant to me.  It is beyond words.   After reading about what happened to Levi, I could not sleep for days.  I just felt like I had to do something, no matter how small it may be.  I hoped and prayed that I could figure out something to do for them, to just let them know that I cared.  When the BIG GIVE idea struck me, I was praying that I could just get a couple people to help me.  Well with in an hour of posting my idea on the DisBoutique thread, my PM box was almost full.  I was in utter shock and amazement.  Tons of people offered to help, even self-proclaimed lurkers came out of nowhere offering to help.  For weeks my PM box was full and I got to work organizing the BIG GIVE - SEWING STYLE.  So many people wanted to help and I was just overwhelmed with emotions.  It renewed my faith in human kindness...knowing complete strangers could come together and help someone in their darkest hour.  I have never met any of you, yet I am honored to know each and everyone of you.  I thank you from the bottom of my heart, now and forever. *


Omg I had tears in my eyes ,
I am just sad that i was not around to help with this. I will get on one of them sometime .... I am just so forgetful and crazy ...


----------



## kimmylaj

Jen414 said:


> We got back last Thursday from 11 hot, hot, hot days.  I'm usually just a lurker, but I wanted to share the outfits my girls wore since many here made them.
> 
> AK outfits made by StephRes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot outfits made by a mom of one of my friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum outfits made by Lori of Taylor*tots*designs with bows made by an waughzee on voldemort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upclose of bows because they're so cute
> http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa58/Jen414/th_Picture134.jpg[/IMGmore AK outfits made by Lori again
> [IMG]http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa58/Jen414/th_Picture184.jpgapron shirts by castlecreations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella and Aurora by castlecreations
> Good thing they weren't Snow White.  The Evil Queen said we wouldn't be able to stand there if we were wearing Snow White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step-sister dresses by tnmom (Deann) with bows by waughzee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aurora dresses by an etsy seller (sweetblingadoo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Minnie dresses by same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy dresses by u*go*girl*boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband thinks I'm nuts, but he does see that our children are just about the cutest ones there.  In 10 days at the park, I only saw ONE other custom outfit the whole time.  I was shocked.  If you hang out here, you think everyone wears customs every day.
> 
> Sorry pics are so big and aren't flipped the right way.  I'll try to fix them.


so adorable, today is my first time at disney with custom clothes, i keep hoping i see some others because it is so fun on here i cant wait to get there
and see some in person ( besides my own)
the reason i started doing this is because 2 trips ago i saw twins with overalls with minnie dot ruffle, that was my original plan, but after being on this thread we dont have any overalls ( maybe halloween customs) but we do have 6 customs for dd2 and 4 for ds 5.   i love this place


----------



## snubie

my*2*angels said:


> I NEED HELP PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!
> Okay, I am in DESPERATE DESPERATE need of some help!  As most of you know, I usually only sew for my girls and family or friends.  However, we were out and about the other day and my girls had on Little Mermaid customs and a lady stopped me and asked me if I could make her some!  Well, long story short I agreed and now I can't find the fabric I need!   I am in search of the purple ariel fabric that says watch me sparkle on it!  My walmart had it on clearance for $2/yard and I bought what they had but I still need another yard!  I know I know, ONE measley yard, how ridiculous, but I have searched every walmart and fabric store even remotely close by with no luck!  So if anyone has any or know where I can get it PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let me know!  You can email me at madkinson@aol.com or send me a pm.  THANK YOU IN ADVANCE for any help!
> 
> Mindy


Sorry, I was at my Walmart yesterday and did not see it there.
Good Luck!


TravelinGal said:


>


I vote ringer shirt.
Very cute.



MouseTriper said:


> *REGARDING THE ORGINAL BIG GIVE FOR THE WINKLERS*
> *
> I just wanted to thank each of you who participated in the BIG GIVE for the Winklers for all that you have done!!!  I can not tell you enough how much your kindness has meant to me.  It is beyond words.   After reading about what happened to Levi, I could not sleep for days.  I just felt like I had to do something, no matter how small it may be.  I hoped and prayed that I could figure out something to do for them, to just let them know that I cared.  When the BIG GIVE idea struck me, I was praying that I could just get a couple people to help me.  Well with in an hour of posting my idea on the DisBoutique thread, my PM box was almost full.  I was in utter shock and amazement.  Tons of people offered to help, even self-proclaimed lurkers came out of nowhere offering to help.  For weeks my PM box was full and I got to work organizing the BIG GIVE - SEWING STYLE.  So many people wanted to help and I was just overwhelmed with emotions.  It renewed my faith in human kindness...knowing complete strangers could come together and help someone in their darkest hour.  I have never met any of you, yet I am honored to know each and everyone of you.  I thank you from the bottom of my heart, now and forever. *


Thank you for dreaming up the idea in the first place.  It was an honor to participate.  I feel blessed to be a part of this group of wonderful women and men who are taking time out of their own busy lives to brighten the days of children who may really need some magic in their little lives right now.  I really hope I will be able to attend the disboutique meet in Feb to meet some of these people but that is not looking so good right now.


----------



## minnie2

Stephres said:


> This is what I do:
> 
> 1) Draw a straight line 4 inches across.
> 
> 2) Draw straight down from each end of the line where I want the strip to end.
> 
> 3) Add one inch to each straight down line and make the bottom line across.
> 
> 4) Connect the ends from ends of the top straight line and the bottom straight line so it is an a-shape.
> 
> Long story short, I do not curve the bottom, but I think Lisa does. I haven't found it necessary. Then when measuring my strips I do 1 1/2 times the width of the bodice or yoke instead of 2 so there is less gathering and it is still nice and twirly. I hope I am answering your questions, not sure. Let me know if you need clarification.
> 
> I can take pictures of the strips if that would help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll check it out, maybe they have a section for dining room/sewing room!
> 
> Tomorrow! You're so funny!


This is so on my short list of things to make !  It is so cute!  


jham said:


> Okay, I finally finished the Belle dress for Lily's friend who will be going to Disneyland for the first time in September.  It is a total CASE/CAB of the gorgeous dress Tom made Leighanna.  Tom, why didn't you warn me those fabric roses involved so much hand sewing?    My fingers are so sore, but at least they are not bleeding anymore.  Now Lily wants one, and I must say I might just make her one, simply because the first time I tried it on her she gasped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without the petti: (and yeah, her hair was really cute this morning but half her ponytail got pulled out and I did not fix her hair for the photos)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the petti:





kpgriffin said:


> Thanks. I have to ask, is longaberger a last name or addiction( to the baskets, of course) ? I have been collecting longaberger baskets since I was in high school.


I can totally see what she gasped it is gorgeous!  You have to make one for her!  
Her friend is going to LOVE IT!


----------



## minnie2

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Lily looks so cute! You definitely DID NOT CAB anything!!!!! Yours looks much better than mine!
> Here is my version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is with the petti and underdress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted to wear her petti with it, but we thought it might be a little too much for bowling!  Hmmmmmm... when is wearing a petti too much?
> Your roses look much better than mine! I guess I should have bled a little more while making them!


 Tom that is so beautiful!  The dress isn't bad either Seriously love it!  I might have to make Nikki a Belle outfit now too!  She is such a book worm and can relate to Belle!  



LauraP22 said:


> QUOTE]All your outfits are beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> teresajoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> From what I understand, it is the piece of equipment you need so that you can download different designs from the internet, and not have to buy Brother's cartridges to make the designs. I want one so bad! But, they cost almost as much as the machine! I didn't realize that I would really need it when I bought my machine! What I really wanted to do was design my own things and be able to download whatever I wanted. Does anyone have an extra PED sitting around they don't want??  I'll gladly take it off your hands!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I might have to look into getting one!  Of course it might be good to learn to use my embroidery part of the machine 1st!
> 
> 
> 
> teresajoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> *I updated my Trip Report!!!!
> There is even VIDEO!!!!
> 
> OOOHHH!!!!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just thinking I wonder when you and your sister would update it!  I'll check it out in a bit!
> 
> 
> 
> EnchantedPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the PED-Basic that everyone is talking about?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Brother-PED-B...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1219178848&sr=8-1
> 
> That's the lowest I have seen it on Amazon, I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Off to check it out!  Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## CastleCreations

Jen414 said:


> We got back last Thursday from 11 hot, hot, hot days.  I'm usually just a lurker, but I wanted to share the outfits my girls wore since many here made them.
> 
> AK outfits made by StephRes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot outfits made by a mom of one of my friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum outfits made by Lori of Taylor*tots*designs with bows made by an waughzee on voldemort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upclose of bows because they're so cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more AK outfits made by Lori again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apron shirts by castlecreations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella and Aurora by castlecreations
> Good thing they weren't Snow White.  The Evil Queen said we wouldn't be able to stand there if we were wearing Snow White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step-sister dresses by tnmom (Deann) with bows by waughzee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aurora dresses by an etsy seller (sweetblingadoo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Minnie dresses by same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy dresses by u*go*girl*boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband thinks I'm nuts, but he does see that our children are just about the cutest ones there.  In 10 days at the park, I only saw ONE other custom outfit the whole time.  I was shocked.  If you hang out here, you think everyone wears customs every day.
> 
> Sorry pics are so big and aren't flipped the right way.  I'll try to fix them.



It looks like you all had tons of fun. The pictures are great. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Anyone have any clue how hard it would be to make a hair bow?


----------



## LauraP22

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Anyone have any clue how hard it would be to make a hair bow?




Pretty easy  http://bowdesigns.50webs.com/  This site has lots of different bows explained for free 

All you need are clips (I use single prongs from Sally's), ribbon, embellishments, glue and thin floral wire


----------



## waughzee

Jen414 said:


> We got back last Thursday from 11 hot, hot, hot days.  I'm usually just a lurker, but I wanted to share the outfits my girls wore since many here made them.
> 
> AK outfits made by StephRes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot outfits made by a mom of one of my friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum outfits made by Lori of Taylor*tots*designs with bows made by an waughzee on voldemort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upclose of bows because they're so cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more AK outfits made by Lori again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apron shirts by castlecreations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinderella and Aurora by castlecreations
> Good thing they weren't Snow White.  The Evil Queen said we wouldn't be able to stand there if we were wearing Snow White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step-sister dresses by tnmom (Deann) with bows by waughzee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aurora dresses by an etsy seller (sweetblingadoo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Minnie dresses by same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy dresses by u*go*girl*boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband thinks I'm nuts, but he does see that our children are just about the cutest ones there.  In 10 days at the park, I only saw ONE other custom outfit the whole time.  I was shocked.  If you hang out here, you think everyone wears customs every day.
> 
> Sorry pics are so big and aren't flipped the right way.  I'll try to fix them.




How cute!!!  Thanks for sharing pictures Jen!  The girls look absolutely adorable!  (Yes, I read here too!  I post occasionally, but not very often!  )


----------



## karebear1

CampbellScot said:


> Hey...I heard you get a "cuddle husband" pillow during those things! Sounds like fun!!



Hmmmmm.. sounds interesting! IF I get a 'cuddle husband pillow" I'll be sure to take a picture of it and post it right away!  



jham said:


> Have fun at your sleepover Karen!  Don't pester the hospital staff too much.  It's a SLEEP study!  No parties!



But Jeeeeeaanneeeeeee.... that's how the entertainment portion of the night was going to happen!  Geesssshhhhhhhhhh.... I can't EVER have any  FUN! 



sahm1000 said:


> Even though I don't eat in my sleep, can I use that as my excuse for this extra weight hanging around on me?  Please????
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Karen!  You know, if you are going to put on a show for the staff, it should probably be a Night of Music and Passion don't you think?  I'm sure the staff would love some Barry!



Of course you can! And anyone else that wants to use   that as an excuse is more then welcome to! Is a legitimate medical mystery ya know! And who's to say who has it and who doesn't? After all......... everyone is sleeping so how would they know?

Music and Passion?!??!??!?!!      Too funny! However, I must put the kabosh on the 'passion' part!  But a little dancing might be fun!     


teresajoy said:


> _I_ am following the rules Karen!!!! I do not have a nice organized sewing room!!! I will wait another 5 years, just like you told us to!
> 
> 
> We'll miss you karen!
> 
> 
> and Cindee, I need you on my TR, they are dissing DAVY JONES!
> 
> not DISing, dissing!



First Teresa...... Of course you are following the rules T! I knew YOU would follow the rules. It's that rebellious little sister of yours I'm talking about. Kids!  

Second- THANKS! I'll miss you too, but when I get back you guys should have some good stuff to laugh about!

Third- Someone is dissing DAVY JONES!?!?!?   Where? Who?? No one disses Davy and gets away with it here! That's almost as bad as Dissing Barry....... and we just don't do that now do we girls???!!!????


----------



## minnie2

LauraP22 said:


> Awww, thanks   I love photography and I play around with it all the time.


 You photography is great!  May I ask what camera you use?  We have the original digital rebel but George wants a new one and if debating the Canon 40d until he read a 50 d is coming out really soon 



glorib said:


> Grrrrrrrrr.  My internet shut down in the middle of my multi-quote, but I wanted to tell Jham and Tom - both of your Belle dresses are absolutely gorgeous!  And Laura, all of your outfits are awesome - can't believe your trip is so soon!  I'm Jealous!
> 
> And Teresa - oh, the things I did in my youth!  I got my tatoo my sophomore year of college - my mom hadn't seen it when they came up to move me home for the summer and she FLIPPED!  Anyway, here he is - I even shined him all up for ya!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing too major - he's on the inside of my left ankle.  Easily covered up and in a place that doesn't stretch out!  My friend has one - a bird -right next to her belly button, but after 3 pregnancies, she calls it road kill!


Cute tattoo!  I am itching to get a celtic heat on my ankle though I have thought about getting a tiny Mickey or Minnie icon!



HeatherSue said:


> How cool is that!!!  I'll have to watch it again now that I know!  What rude people at the sewing shop!
> 
> 
> DO IT!!!  Who needs an exercise bike?


 et me know when you do!  Then I can take some pictures of my town and you can see nothing has changed!  The little place where they have breakfast is actually an AMAZING french place!  YUMMY!  

 i know I should really use it!


MegaWoman said:


> Bonjour!
> 
> I'm back from my Montreal vacation, just in time to pack everything up for camping next week, AND just found out the house we're renting is being put on the market, so I guess it's time to grow up and finally buy a house.  So I'm not sure how much sewing I'm going to get done in the next few months or so.  I'm going to research French Immersion schools, and we'll buy a home according to the school districts we like.  (DS had a HORRIBLE year at school last year, and it was only kindergarten )
> 
> OK, lots to catch up on, I'll try my best!
> 
> Missed all the action!!
> 
> Stephanie


Good luck with the move.




DznyDreamz said:


> Here is a hat I made for my cousin's daughter's 1st birthday.  It was a commercial pattern.  I used interfacing in between the outer and inner lining.  It was really much easier then I thought it would be.
> 
> I was thinking it would be a great idea for a gift for a boy as well - in a more boyish pattern and fabric of course.  Especially for twins!


So cute I love the fabric


Stephres said:


> Thanks! We hardly got any rain! I did make me check our hurricane kit and we are all ready for the next one!
> 
> 
> 
> I do the same thing! I am working on a purse and I keep running back and forth even though I should know the instructions by heart I've done them so many times.
> 
> Hope your pants come out! I am sure they will be great.


Which purse?  I just finished my 3rd YCMT purse.  I will post pictures later today.



Jen414 said:


> We got back last Thursday from 11 hot, hot, hot days.  I'm usually just a lurker, but I wanted to share the outfits my girls wore since many here made them.


Looks like you all had fun!



karebear1 said:


> Has anyone here ever had a sleep study done?
> 
> I'm gonna be MIA tomorrow night as I will be spending the night at the hospital doing one of these things.... just wondering what they're all about?!???
> 
> I know you'll all miss me in the evening..... but perhaps I can take some random photos and share them with you on Thursday. Then- you all can join in the fun too!! It ought to make for a nice documentary.... and may even entertain the people that are supposed to be studying me!
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmm....... I wonder if I eat in my sleep like those people on 20/20 Medical Mysteries  tonight??


My step dad had one a few yrs ago.  

Good luck we'll miss you!



TravelinGal said:


> OK - opinion time...
> 
> Which shirt do you like better for this outfit?  (obviously, the appliqué is not applied yet - just an image of it laid on top to get a general idea of the final product)
> 
> I'm leaning toward the ringer T, but not 100% sure it's the right choice.  Whatcha'll think?
> 
> (eta - it's for DS who is turning 4 on our trip)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - if anyone is looking at t-shirts for anything toddler related, Rabbit Skins run small and Gildan (the new toddler line) runs really big.  The 2T Gildan shirt is actually a little larger than the 4T Rabbit Skins!
> I get my shirts from jiffy shirts . com.  I've used them for years and have always been happy with the products, prices and service.


 I like the blue trim one.



TSNCS said:


> Thanks for the compliments on my outfits so far.  I am trying to get of of the habit of lurkdom, but I have a hard time keeping up with this thread!  LOL!  I start back to work on Thursday, back to school and another year.  I was hoping to get another teaching position this year due to the fact I drive 1 hour to work everyday.  But....that is not happening.  So, I will be trekking back to my school with gas almost 4 bucks a gallon.     Well, I am grateful to have a job, I was just hoping to get closer to home.
> 
> I just have to comment on this outfit, it is so cute.  Of course, the model is a cutie, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is gorgeous.  I wish mine were still little and liked to wear the dresses with the pettis.  Caitlyn maybe would, but Kenzie is too much of a tomboy.
> 
> 
> Here we are in front of the Rockin Roller Coaster.  Kenzie is in her Hannah Montanna outfit I made her.  I loved this pic, she was so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the girls at WL.  We rented points and stayed there.  It was great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one more


 Cute outfits!  Cute kids!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Anyone have any clue how hard it would be to make a hair bow?


Bow-making is not hard at all. The link that was posted by a PP is a great website. I use it alot. The best advice to give is to just buy some really inexpensive ribbon and just practice. Then when you get really good you will feel ok with buying the nicer ribbons.Good Luck!!!


----------



## minnie2

karebear1 said:


> Oh! yOU'RE NOT ONLY GONNA HEAR ABOUT IT, YOU'RE GONNA particpate IN IT TOO! i'M BRINGING MY CAMERA!  May even take some video of the whole operation!  By the time I'm done...... you'll be feeling serious empathy for your dad.... and your dad, like Hnery, will love me too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I report in at 8:30pm- kinda a weird hour ....no???  But a hotel room...... this should be fun. My DH is gonna come with me and stay for a while in the evening, but no shows! I'm willing to entertain the med. staff, but only in a G rated way!!
> 
> 
> 
> You need to get that machine! You don't want to be cranky and tired for the rets of your life do you???
> 
> 
> 
> Such a good daughter!
> 
> This sounds like it's gonna be an adventure!


Have I told you how cute you are!  I love your posts they are always so fun!  



TravelinGal said:


> Oh my gosh!  I LOVE all of those - and your girls look ADORABLE in all of them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for fun...
> I mentioned that I didn't get a picture of Ethan on his first day of preschool, so here's a second day of school picture... (Just your basic polo style shirt and jeans... no fun customs.)


What a cutie!



peachygreen said:


> Does anyone know where I can find some cute material to make an international themed dress for Epcot World Showcase?


I saw some on sale at Hancocks the other day.


karebear1 said:


> Hmmmmm.. sounds interesting! IF I get a 'cuddle husband pillow" I'll be sure to take a picture of it and post it right away!
> 
> 
> 
> But Jeeeeeaanneeeeeee.... that's how the entertainment portion of the night was going to happen!  Geesssshhhhhhhhhh.... I can't EVER have any  FUN!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you can! And anyone else that wants to use   that as an excuse is more then welcome to! Is a legitimate medical mystery ya know! And who's to say who has it and who doesn't? After all......... everyone is sleeping so how would they know?
> 
> Music and Passion?!??!??!?!!      Too funny! However, I must put the kabosh on the 'passion' part!  But a little dancing might be fun!
> 
> 
> First Teresa...... Of course you are following the rules T! I knew YOU would follow the rules. It's that rebellious little sister of yours I'm talking about. Kids!
> 
> Second- THANKS! I'll miss you too, but when I get back you guys should have some good stuff to laugh about!
> 
> Third- Someone is dissing DAVY JONES!?!?!?   Where? Who?? No one disses Davy and gets away with it here! That's almost as bad as Dissing Barry....... and we just don't do that now do we girls???!!!????


Are we talking Davey Jones of Monkeys fame or Davy Jones on Pirates of the Caribbean fame?


----------



## LauraP22

minnie2 said:


> You photography is great!  May I ask what camera you use?  We have the original digital rebel but George wants a new one and if debating the Canon 40d until he read a 50 d is coming out really soon




Thanks so much   I shoot with a Canon 30D that I bought used on Ebay.  I used to shoot with a Nikon D50 but I found that Canon works better with my style of photography.  I shoot with a 50mm 1.4 lens and right now it's my only lens.   Someday I'd love another, but for now, it's a great lens 



minnie2 said:


> Are we talking Davey Jones of Monkeys fame or Davy Jones on Pirates of the Caribbean fame?



When I was in late elementary/early middle school Nickelodeon started running the Monkees on TV.  I totally fell in love with Davy Jones and even saw them in concert on their comeback tour


----------



## minnie2

LauraP22 said:


> Thanks so much   I shoot with a Canon 30D that I bought used on Ebay.  I used to shoot with a Nikon D50 but I found that Canon works better with my style of photography.  I shoot with a 50mm 1.4 lens and right now it's my only lens.   Someday I'd love another, but for now, it's a great lens
> 
> 
> 
> When I was in late elementary/early middle school Nickelodeon started running the Monkees on TV.  I totally fell in love with Davy Jones and even saw them in concert on their comeback tour


 We have the original lens and a zoom lens.  Who knows what George will buy when he get the new canon.  Canon makes great cameras.

 I remember that with the Monkees!  They also had a show called the New Monkees and I admit it I have the tape!  
My sister in law LOVES the monkees!  



Once again here is another purse for my mom!  She keep feeding my sewing addiction by wanting purses! 




Here is the inside I still have string to cut but my machine and I had a huge fight making this so I was done and haven't gone back to cut them yet.





Here is some recent material finds.





The Alexander henry and light pink tshirt material will be for Nik's 1st day of school outfit.  
The BRIGHT pink flowers just matched the dot ad a solid pink I found so perfectly but I am not sure what I am going to make with them yet.  Any ideas?  
Also not sure what to make with the light pink 2 suggestions?  
The thermal dino stuff is for Kyle I want to get a red or a yellow and my the Raglan shirt from ycmt.  
Now the Pirate material is for Kyle I adore it!  should I just make a bowling shirt with it?  I was thinking of Carla C easy fit pants with maybe getting a red pirate material for the trim(band)  would that be too pj'ish?  

Now for the Disney material!  




The red Mickey is for a purse for me for our trip.  I haven't decided which purse to make yet.
The fairy material Nik wants to make a purse for our trip for her with so I think I may cut it today and teacher her to sew!
The Tink material and the butterfly material I LOVE together they are perfect together.  She wants the CarlaC easy fit pants with a ruffle with the butterfly fabric.
I put the mokney fabric in there because I was going to make Kyle a bowling shirt with it for AK.  He LOVES Monkeys it is almost an obsession!  So I think I need either a green or yellow flannel to use as the lining.  His other obsession flannel and the feel of it he loves it. His blankie is flannel so anything flannel he adores.


----------



## karebear1

minnie2 said:


> Have I told you how cute you are!  I love your posts they are always so fun!
> 
> Are we talking Davey Jones of Monkeys fame or Davy Jones on Pirates of the Caribbean fame?




Awww....... thanks! It's always nice to know that people like you.   You're a  pretty great girl yourself!

Davy/Davey Jones??      I always thought the Monkee's name didn't have the 'e'. Is there really an "e" in it?? Either way.... it's a fight.... and as true women we should be standing up for our men folk!


----------



## karebear1

Speaking of Monkee's........... I LOVE THAT MONKEY FABRIC! So cute!!


----------



## jham

MouseTriper said:


> *REGARDING THE ORGINAL BIG GIVE FOR THE WINKLERS*
> *
> I just wanted to thank each of you who participated in the BIG GIVE for the Winklers for all that you have done!!!  I can not tell you enough how much your kindness has meant to me.  It is beyond words.   After reading about what happened to Levi, I could not sleep for days.  I just felt like I had to do something, no matter how small it may be.  I hoped and prayed that I could figure out something to do for them, to just let them know that I cared.  When the BIG GIVE idea struck me, I was praying that I could just get a couple people to help me.  Well with in an hour of posting my idea on the DisBoutique thread, my PM box was almost full.  I was in utter shock and amazement.  Tons of people offered to help, even self-proclaimed lurkers came out of nowhere offering to help.  For weeks my PM box was full and I got to work organizing the BIG GIVE - SEWING STYLE.  So many people wanted to help and I was just overwhelmed with emotions.  It renewed my faith in human kindness...knowing complete strangers could come together and help someone in their darkest hour.  I have never met any of you, yet I am honored to know each and everyone of you.  I thank you from the bottom of my heart, now and forever. *




Aw, you made me cry Beth.  Thank YOU so much for starting this whole thing!  It has been a joy to be a part of!


----------



## longaberger_lara

kpgriffin said:


> Thanks. I have to ask, is longaberger a last name or addiction( to the baskets, of course) ? I have been collecting longaberger baskets since I was in high school.



I do love the baskets - I sold them for a couple years when I was just getting into  and message boards, etc.  So I chose that as my user name and just have never changed it!  I never made much money selling the baskets though - I bought too many myself  !


----------



## mrsklamc

How much fabric do you guys buy when it's for nothing in particular?

I will probably call canada today to order fabric so if anyone else wants that stitch fabric LMK, it's a poly cotton blend...

I THINK I can charge it to my credit card and they will take care of the currency exchange, does anyone have any experience with that kind of thing?


----------



## DznyDreamz

Thanks for all the kind words about my polka dot hat!!  It was only the 3rd thing I ever finished so I was pretty happy with the outcome!!


----------



## disneymom0104

Hi everyone!  I am a long time lurker on this thread (other than some customs I posted about 6 months ago  )  Anyway -I just wanted to share some of the outfits we have for our upcoming trip- all of them were made by my wonderful mother!  She is finishing up a couple more (Alice, Jojo, AK) for a grand total of 20 outfits!  A couple of these ideas came from things we saw on eBay, but none are copied exactly!

Thanks for looking  

T-shirt dresses with princess applique





Minnie T-shirt dresses





Ariel T-shirt dress





Tinkerbell T-shirt dress (skirt part is the softest cotton knit)





Snow White- turned out a little shorter than I wanted, but still cute!





Belle-





Around the World for Epcot World Showcase-









Winnie the Pooh-





Princess Dresses/hats with a toile fabric my mom found on ebay!  It is sparkly in person-









This is a Peter Pan dress made from Japanese fabric- I haven't even seen this one yet!  My mom sent me the pic.





Thanks so much for looking!  This thread has really been an inspiration to me.  I would LOVE to be more active here- I just can't believe how fast it moves


----------



## minnie2

karebear1 said:


> Awww....... thanks! It's always nice to know that people like you.   You're a  pretty great girl yourself!
> 
> Davy/Davey Jones??      I always thought the Monkee's name didn't have the 'e'. Is there really an "e" in it?? Either way.... it's a fight.... and as true women we should be standing up for our men folk!


 No clue how either name is spelt I am an awful speller!  



karebear1 said:


> Speaking of Monkee's........... I LOVE THAT MONKEY FABRIC! So cute!!


Thank you!  It fits my son so much I couldn't pass it up. yellow flannel with Monkeys!  



disneymom0104 said:


> Hi everyone!  I am a long time lurker on this thread (other than some customs I posted about 6 months ago  )  Anyway -I just wanted to share some of the outfits we have for our upcoming trip- all of them were made by my wonderful mother!  She is finishing up a couple more (Alice, Jojo, AK) for a grand total of 20 outfits!  A couple of these ideas came from things we saw on eBay, but none are copied exactly!
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> T-shirt dresses with princess applique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie T-shirt dresses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel T-shirt dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbell T-shirt dress (skirt part is the softest cotton knit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow White- turned out a little shorter than I wanted, but still cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around the World for Epcot World Showcase-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winnie the Pooh-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Dresses/hats with a toile fabric my mom found on ebay!  It is sparkly in person-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Peter Pan dress made from Japanese fabric- I haven't even seen this one yet!  My mom sent me the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for looking!  This thread has really been an inspiration to me.  I would LOVE to be more active here- I just can't believe how fast it moves


All beautiful along with your girls! My fav is the Epcot outfits!


----------



## BigMickeyFan

You ladies are all *so* amazing with your mad sewing skills!  I bow before your craftiness!    

H and I are off on a "just the two of us" trip in September.  I will be about 22 weeks pregnant at the time, and I thought it might be fun to do a couple of "Disney-fied"  maternity t-shirts to wear while we're there.  Has anyone done this before, or have any ideas that would be cute?  Not to mention, where can I get some reasonably priced plain maternity T-shirts to embellish?  

Thanks!


----------



## t-beri

karebear1 said:


> Has anyone here ever had a sleep study done?
> 
> I'm gonna be MIA tomorrow night as I will be spending the night at the hospital doing one of these things.... just wondering what they're all about?!???
> 
> I know you'll all miss me in the evening..... but perhaps I can take some random photos and share them with you on Thursday. Then- you all can join in the fun too!! It ought to make for a nice documentary.... and may even entertain the people that are supposed to be studying me!
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmm....... I wonder if I eat in my sleep like those people on 20/20 Medical Mysteries  tonight??



My sisters boyfriend just did this over the weekend, I haven't heard anything about it yet.  GOOD luck!!!  We'll be thinking of you.  I hope you don't talk in your sleep  I do and I am always afraid of what I might say and who might hear!!! 

*LAURA* Hi stranger!!!  You know...can you tell us ONE thing you are NOT good at?  Please, it will make me feel better 
I LOVE LOVE LOVE the batik outfit...too cute!  

*DANIELLX!!!* Good to see you and Violet again! I hope you can stick around and post more pics

*MEGASTEPH!!!!!!* Welcome back!  I hope you enjoyed your holiday!  We missed you


We close down for one lousy hurricane day and you guys burned through more pages than I could possibly multiquote!  JEESH!  

So I am totally broke so I guess that means I'll be making my hobo bag from a FREE pattern (probably the one on J caroline creative) and fabric I have.  The problem is most of the fabric I have is for Little and not so good for ME.  I do have some cool mod looking fabric, but I REALLY wanted to make an a line dress (I have GOT to buy that pattern!) for Liliana and I don't have any coordinating fabric. I also have some KILLER vintage denim...but again, I thought it would be a great outfit for the Little.  So, maybe I'll go to Goodwill to scavenge for some suitable fabric. I'll feel good about recycling some old clothing.  Mabybe I'll find something w/ some cool buttons!!  Well, that's my attempt at a silver lining anyway.

I made an itty bitty baby dress for Danica last night. There is a link in the bookmarks for it, though that's not how I found it. I used some Tink fabric I had (her mom loves tink) I'll try to get a pic up later but here is a the Flickr page w/ dresses made w/ the same pattern
http://www.flickr.com/groups/ittybittybabydress/pool/

I didn't have any trim or fabric that matched it so I just made it plain but I am going to make her a couple more and I am going to fancy them up a bit.  I am also going to make her some cloth shoes to go with it I think, though I don't really like the free pattern I have so much for little girls, I am going to look for a more maryjane style shoe. today is my birthday. But if I don't find a free one I will just use the pattern I have I suppose. 

Well, I'm off to pick up my school books.  Maybe I'll stop by good will to look for that fabric.

...t.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Love the Belle skirt!  Just darling, and the purple sparkle princess is a favorite too!





disneymom0104 said:


> Hi everyone!  I am a long time lurker on this thread (other than some customs I posted about 6 months ago  )  Anyway -I just wanted to share some of the outfits we have for our upcoming trip- all of them were made by my wonderful mother!  She is finishing up a couple more (Alice, Jojo, AK) for a grand total of 20 outfits!  A couple of these ideas came from things we saw on eBay, but none are copied exactly!
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> T-shirt dresses with princess applique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie T-shirt dresses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel T-shirt dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbell T-shirt dress (skirt part is the softest cotton knit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow White- turned out a little shorter than I wanted, but still cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around the World for Epcot World Showcase-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winnie the Pooh-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Dresses/hats with a toile fabric my mom found on ebay!  It is sparkly in person-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Peter Pan dress made from Japanese fabric- I haven't even seen this one yet!  My mom sent me the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for looking!  This thread has really been an inspiration to me.  I would LOVE to be more active here- I just can't believe how fast it moves


----------



## LouiesMama

When I was in late elementary/early middle school Nickelodeon started running the Monkees on TV.  I totally fell in love with Davy Jones and even saw them in concert on their comeback tour [/QUOTE]

Omigosh, I saw them on their comeback tour, too!!!   The place was Astroworld and the year was 1986, I think!

I was totally head over heels in love with Peter Tork!


----------



## t-beri

Oh and here is a picture of the Tattoo that B got me for my birthday a year ago.
I hope that the color is better than it looks on my monitor...my monitor sucks!!!  The color is what I get complimented on the most.  That and it is a KILLER tat!!
it was done by a guy named Mike Parsons  if you're into ink check out his site...

http://mikeparsonsink.com/






[/IMG]
...t.


----------



## t-beri

Ok, yeah.  The color is better on B's computer BUT the stupid camera phone just does not do it justice. I will take a pic outside w/ my digital and post it later.

...t.


----------



## LauraP22

minnie2 said:


> We have the original lens and a zoom lens.  Who knows what George will buy when he get the new canon.  Canon makes great cameras.
> 
> I remember that with the Monkees!  They also had a show called the New Monkees and I admit it I have the tape!
> My sister in law LOVES the monkees!
> 
> 
> 
> Once again here is another purse for my mom!  She keep feeding my sewing addiction by wanting purses!
> 
> Here is the inside I still have string to cut but my machine and I had a huge fight making this so I was done and haven't gone back to cut them yet.
> 
> 
> Here is some recent material finds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alexander henry and light pink tshirt material will be for Nik's 1st day of school outfit.
> The BRIGHT pink flowers just matched the dot ad a solid pink I found so perfectly but I am not sure what I am going to make with them yet.  Any ideas?
> Also not sure what to make with the light pink 2 suggestions?
> The thermal dino stuff is for Kyle I want to get a red or a yellow and my the Raglan shirt from ycmt.
> Now the Pirate material is for Kyle I adore it!  should I just make a bowling shirt with it?  I was thinking of Carla C easy fit pants with maybe getting a red pirate material for the trim(band)  would that be too pj'ish?
> 
> Now for the Disney material!
> 
> The red Mickey is for a purse for me for our trip.  I haven't decided which purse to make yet.
> The fairy material Nik wants to make a purse for our trip for her with so I think I may cut it today and teacher her to sew!
> The Tink material and the butterfly material I LOVE together they are perfect together.  She wants the CarlaC easy fit pants with a ruffle with the butterfly fabric.
> I put the mokney fabric in there because I was going to make Kyle a bowling shirt with it for AK.  He LOVES Monkeys it is almost an obsession!  So I think I need either a green or yellow flannel to use as the lining.  His other obsession flannel and the feel of it he loves it. His blankie is flannel so anything flannel he adores.



Cool purse and fabrics 



mrsklamc said:


> How much fabric do you guys buy when it's for nothing in particular?
> 
> I will probably call canada today to order fabric so if anyone else wants that stitch fabric LMK, it's a poly cotton blend...
> 
> I THINK I can charge it to my credit card and they will take care of the currency exchange, does anyone have any experience with that kind of thing?



I usually do 2-3 yds


disneymom0104 said:


> Hi everyone!  I am a long time lurker on this thread (other than some customs I posted about 6 months ago  )  Anyway -I just wanted to share some of the outfits we have for our upcoming trip- all of them were made by my wonderful mother!  She is finishing up a couple more (Alice, Jojo, AK) for a grand total of 20 outfits!  A couple of these ideas came from things we saw on eBay, but none are copied exactly!
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> T-shirt dresses with princess applique
> 
> 
> Minnie T-shirt dresses
> 
> 
> Ariel T-shirt dress
> 
> Tinkerbell T-shirt dress (skirt part is the softest cotton knit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow White- turned out a little shorter than I wanted, but still cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around the World for Epcot World Showcase-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winnie the Pooh-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Dresses/hats with a toile fabric my mom found on ebay!  It is sparkly in person-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Peter Pan dress made from Japanese fabric- I haven't even seen this one yet!  My mom sent me the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for looking!  This thread has really been an inspiration to me.  I would LOVE to be more active here- I just can't believe how fast it moves



These are just darling and your girls are so cute!



t-beri said:


> *LAURA* Hi stranger!!!  You know...can you tell us ONE thing you are NOT good at?  Please, it will make me feel better
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE the batik outfit...too cute!



Oh, that's easy, I suck at baking cakes.  I decorate them in the most impatient and ridiculous manner ever.  I made one for my DH when we were in college and he called it a "big pink tumor" because of it's shape and color.  It tasted ok though  

I am incredibly awkward at following along in aerobics or dance classes, I'm the person going the opposite direction from everyone else and knocking into the more coordinated folks.

And Alex can tell you that I am fairly inept socially.  I'm fine one on one or in small groups but totally a wallflower in bigger groups.



LouiesMama said:


> When I was in late elementary/early middle school Nickelodeon started running the Monkees on TV.  I totally fell in love with Davy Jones and even saw them in concert on their comeback tour



Omigosh, I saw them on their comeback tour, too!!!   The place was Astroworld and the year was 1986, I think!

I was totally head over heels in love with Peter Tork! [/QUOTE]

Yay, I'm not the only one    Loving your bowling shirt pattern by the way, I'm on my third one for Cam, it's Thomas the tank for his birthday


----------



## Cheeseball

Thank you to everyone for your compliments and feedback about the Little Einsteins dress. 

I really appreciate the idea to change the green ribbon. I think I'm going to change it to white, I think it would soften it. I really want the musical note fabric to stand out, and I think the bright green takes away from it. 

I'm putting it away for a week and then will work on it and as soon as I'm done, will post some pictures of Joy in it!  

Renae


----------



## disneymommieof2

I finally got a picture of lucas in his pirate outfit I made for him for sophias bd party. This was before the rain came down in buckets!


----------



## t-beri

LauraP22 said:


> Oh, that's easy, I suck at baking cakes.  I decorate them in the most impatient and ridiculous manner ever.  I made one for my DH when we were in college and he called it a "big pink tumor" because of it's shape and color.  It tasted ok though
> 
> I am incredibly awkward at following along in aerobics or dance classes, I'm the person going the opposite direction from everyone else and knocking into the more coordinated folks.
> 
> And Alex can tell you that I am fairly inept socially.  I'm fine one on one or in small groups but totally a wallflower in bigger groups.



SEE, that does make me feel better!! Cause I can bake a cake, I love decorating them though I've never taken any of those fancy classes...AND I totally have rhythm!!!  I can shake my tail feather with the best of them (though it's slightly larger than it was in my tail feather shaking days!!)

Thanks for airing your ineptitudes for us all to see!!  I feel slightly sadistic for taking pleasure in knowing them.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Tinka_Belle said:


> Bow-making is not hard at all. The link that was posted by a PP is a great website. I use it alot. The best advice to give is to just buy some really inexpensive ribbon and just practice. Then when you get really good you will feel ok with buying the nicer ribbons.Good Luck!!!



Thanks for the encouragement...I don't have time to "get good" though!!!  I just realized that I don't have Cinderella bows for 1900 PF.  I was going to cheat and buy some but I don't think they will get here in time.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

LauraP22 said:


> Pretty easy  http://bowdesigns.50webs.com/  This site has lots of different bows explained for free
> 
> All you need are clips (I use single prongs from Sally's), ribbon, embellishments, glue and thin floral wire




Thank you!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

t-beri said:


> Oh and here is a picture of the Tattoo that B got me for my birthday a year ago.
> I hope that the color is better than it looks on my monitor...my monitor sucks!!!  The color is what I get complimented on the most.  That and it is a KILLER tat!!
> it was done by a guy named Mike Parsons  if you're into ink check out his site...
> 
> http://mikeparsonsink.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> ...t.



Nice...I have one...will not be posting a picture because there are some things you should never have to see...my backside being one of those!   I do have a 4 leaf clover (little bit Irish) and I always wanted to go back to have more added, just never have...kids and all.  But I wanted to put the pipe and bow from the symbol of my grandfather's indian tribe.  His Dad was first genration Irish and his mother was Full Blooded Choctaw.  I thought it wold be nice to combine the two.  Maybe someday...have to get the nerve up again!


----------



## TheDizDad

TheDizMom is starting to make things.  Her ID is tntbusyn someplace.  She really needs an opinion and some looks at her stuff.

Thanks!!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

TravelinGal said:


> OK - opinion time...
> 
> Which shirt do you like better for this outfit?  (obviously, the appliqué is not applied yet - just an image of it laid on top to get a general idea of the final product)
> 
> I'm leaning toward the ringer T, but not 100% sure it's the right choice.  Whatcha'll think?
> 
> (eta - it's for DS who is turning 4 on our trip)



DD2 votes for the ringer.  I think I agree with her.



disneymom0104 said:


>



 Those are great!  I was going to tell you my favorite, but I couldn't decide I love them all.


----------



## revrob

Who needed the purple Ariel fabric that says "Watch me Sparkle"?  If you'll PM me if you still need it, I found some in my stash.


----------



## minnie2

Cool Tat T!  

NEED ADVICE AND KINDA FAST

 I have the brother d270 the disney embroidery one.  Well I mentioned to you guys a few days ago it jammed and I brought it i because after 2 hours of trying to fix it it still wouldn't work.  Well I get the the shop where I bought it since it is only a month old and they try it and it works!  Well it is jamming again and now it keeps saying re thread upper thread.  UGH so I rethread it about 10 times and it doesn't sew and I keep getting that message!  Even a bit more of a back story.  When I originally bought the machine at Wally world I got it home ad the auto threader didn't work so I brought it to the shop since it was on clearance and Walmart had no more. So this little shop matched the price and I returned the Wally world one.    Then the 1st machine from the little shop jams and when I brought it in the shop just exchanged it.  So now we are on the 3rd Disney brother and I haven't even tried the embroidery part!   

 Ok here is my question would you just have the shop fix it or would you see if they will exchange it for a totally different machine.  I love the way it sews BUT after all of these issue I am kind of disenchanted with it.

 I called the shop and the owner is going to be in at 2pm and they told me to bring it in but call 1st.  

What would you all do????

 I know if I exchange it I will get a lessor of a machine but if it works.....

HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Today was dd4's first day of kindergarten.  We read "The Night Before Kindergarten" last night & when we got to the part about the parents crying she said 'But you won't be crying & I won't be crying'.  The child was MUCH more sure of that than I was.  We did pretty well though.  I was fine until the teacher was handing out papers to the parents - I thought it might be something important.  Nope, it was a sappy poem about your child's first day - I didn't even read more than a couple of lines, I had to put it away.  She was so happy & eager this morning.  I've discovered that when I'm emotional, I don't take good pics - they all come out blurry (I had the same problem at our lunch at Akershus).
















And a big hug for baby sister (who has been asking all day where's A? Is her teacher over?)


----------



## clairemolly

minnie2 said:


> Now for the Disney material!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red Mickey is for a purse for me for our trip.  I haven't decided which purse to make yet.
> The fairy material Nik wants to make a purse for our trip for her with so I think I may cut it today and teacher her to sew!
> The Tink material and the butterfly material I LOVE together they are perfect together.  She wants the CarlaC easy fit pants with a ruffle with the butterfly fabric.
> I put the mokney fabric in there because I was going to make Kyle a bowling shirt with it for AK.  He LOVES Monkeys it is almost an obsession!  So I think I need either a green or yellow flannel to use as the lining.  His other obsession flannel and the feel of it he loves it. His blankie is flannel so anything flannel he adores.



I bought the same Mickey fabric and am planning on making a purse as well.   I am going to use a free pattern I got from youcanmakethis newsletter.  I hope to work on it next week...i'll post when I get it done.


----------



## peachygreen

Okay this thread is really dangerous.  The more I see the more I want to try to make for our trip.  I barely have time to breathe and sleep before our trip.  I can't believe I am thinking of another trip to the fabric store this weekend to see if I can find some cute material to make a couple more outfits.


----------



## sohappy

First day of school pics- not the best, but here they are.  Both kids were over-the-moon excited to be going back to school.  Jackson is especially happy to “be a grader” (1st grade as opposed to K).  Apparently, you get to do more stuff when you are a “grader”


















I have seriously been upset when looking at these pictures today.  Here are the first day of school pics for the last 2 years.  Look how much Jackson has grown!  The shorts are the same size in all the pictures!!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Cheeseball said:


> Thank you to everyone for your compliments and feedback about the Little Einsteins dress.
> 
> I really appreciate the idea to change the green ribbon. I think I'm going to change it to white, I think it would soften it. I really want the musical note fabric to stand out, and I think the bright green takes away from it.
> 
> I'm putting it away for a week and then will work on it and as soon as I'm done, will post some pictures of Joy in it!
> 
> Renae



Mom took a look at the dress and she thinks the ribbon needs to be white so the music notes really stand out.  I take her advice on most sewing projects.  she also said yellow might work too!


----------



## karebear1

t-beri said:


> My sisters boyfriend just did this over the weekend, I haven't heard anything about it yet.  GOOD luck!!!  We'll be thinking of you.  I hope you don't talk in your sleep  I do and I am always afraid of what I might say and who might hear!!!



You're not alone in that sister! I don;t talk in my sleep that I know of, but who knows??? Maybe I do..... and I'll embarass myself beyond belief? I worry about that all the time! 



disneymommieof2 said:


> I finally got a picture of lucas in his pirate outfit I made for him for sophias bd party. This was before the rain came down in buckets!



So cute!



peachygreen said:


> Okay this thread is really dangerous.  The more I see the more I want to try to make for our trip.  I barely have time to breathe and sleep before our trip.  I can't believe I am thinking of another trip to the fabric store this weekend to see if I can find some cute material to make a couple more outfits.



You still have 2 months woman!!!  You could do a million outfits by then!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

sohappy said:


>



Those are some gorgeous boys Stacy!!!!


----------



## schnerk

t-beri said:


> *LAURA* Hi stranger!!!  You know...can you tell us ONE thing you are NOT good at?  Please, it will make me feel better
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE the batik outfit...too cute!



Ohhh, Ohhh!!! I know something that Laura's not good at....  ummm, give me a sec... no, she's great at that... hmmmm....

Never mind


----------



## schnerk

minnie2 said:


> Cool Tat T!
> 
> NEED ADVICE AND KINDA FAST
> 
> I have the brother d270 the disney embroidery one.  Well I mentioned to you guys a few days ago it jammed and I brought it i because after 2 hours of trying to fix it it still wouldn't work.  Well I get the the shop where I bought it since it is only a month old and they try it and it works!  Well it is jamming again and now it keeps saying re thread upper thread.  UGH so I rethread it about 10 times and it doesn't sew and I keep getting that message!  Even a bit more of a back story.  When I originally bought the machine at Wally world I got it home ad the auto threader didn't work so I brought it to the shop since it was on clearance and Walmart had no more. So this little shop matched the price and I returned the Wally world one.    Then the 1st machine from the little shop jams and when I brought it in the shop just exchanged it.  So now we are on the 3rd Disney brother and I haven't even tried the embroidery part!
> 
> Ok here is my question would you just have the shop fix it or would you see if they will exchange it for a totally different machine.  I love the way it sews BUT after all of these issue I am kind of disenchanted with it.
> 
> I called the shop and the owner is going to be in at 2pm and they told me to bring it in but call 1st.
> 
> What would you all do????
> 
> I know if I exchange it I will get a lessor of a machine but if it works.....
> 
> HELP!!!!!!!



Personally, I would try to have it fixed, which I am doing right now with my 270d.  We had a stack of projects that we needed to finish before our trip, and so we went to Wall-E World and picked up a Brother CE-5000prw for around $120. It is the intermediate machine and so we figured we could make due and wait on the embroidery until my machine is fixed.  I have to say that even though it's a nice machine, it does not compare to the 270.  Yes, it sews, but it seems to be very tough to take a step back...

Of course, we have only been sewing for a couple of months, and now we will have 2 machines... Can you tell that I have an addictive personality


----------



## peachygreen

karebear1 said:


> You still have 2 months woman!!!  You could do a million outfits by then!



If I could figure out how to get someone else to do my work for me so I could focus strictly on Disney I could.   Right now I am currently billing about 60 hours a week for work.  My spare time is very limited.  (That and my sewing skills are also limited, so learning some of this could take time too)


----------



## schnerk

100AcrePrincess said:


> Today was dd4's first day of kindergarten.  We read "The Night Before Kindergarten" last night & when we got to the part about the parents crying she said 'But you won't be crying & I won't be crying'.  The child was MUCH more sure of that than I was.  We did pretty well though.  I was fine until the teacher was handing out papers to the parents - I thought it might be something important.  Nope, it was a sappy poem about your child's first day - I didn't even read more than a couple of lines, I had to put it away.  She was so happy & eager this morning.  I've discovered that when I'm emotional, I don't take good pics - they all come out blurry (I had the same problem at our lunch at Akershus).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a big hug for baby sister (who has been asking all day where's A? Is her teacher over?)



EEEKKK!!!!  

I get to do this next Tuesday, and I am freaking!!!  My oldest, Cassie, is heading off to Kindergarten and I don't know what I am going to do... Maybe I'll take up sewing... oh, wait...


----------



## poohnpigletCA

Hi all,
I do not sew, not even a teeny bit. But my girls are blessed to have an Aunt who makes them anything and everything. I must say I am a little proud of her work.


----------



## MouseTriper

teresajoy said:


> Oh BETH!!! You have made me cry!!!!!! I can't even thank you enough for putting that together! It felt really good to be able to just do SOMETHING! I know we all took the news of Levi's death very hard, and we were just glad to be able to help out. I think you are just FANTASTIC and the sweetest and nicest person!!!
> 
> Thank YOU Beth!



Awww shucks, you made me blush!!!  Thank you for all the kind words.  



spongemommie05 said:


> Omg I had tears in my eyes ,
> I am just sad that i was not around to help with this. I will get on one of them sometime .... I am just so forgetful and crazy ...


  Aww thank you Spongemommie!!!!  No worries, it looks like we will have plenty more BIG gives to help out with!



snubie said:


> Thank you for dreaming up the idea in the first place.  It was an honor to participate.  I feel blessed to be a part of this group of wonderful women and men who are taking time out of their own busy lives to brighten the days of children who may really need some magic in their little lives right now.  I really hope I will be able to attend the disboutique meet in Feb to meet some of these people but that is not looking so good right now.


  Thank you!!!  I REALLY, REALLY, REALLY want to go to the disboutique meet in Feb, however, seeing as though we are planning to go in Dec, I am not sure my DH would go for it.  LOL.  I'll have to work on him though!!!!  I would LOVE to meet all of you!!!!



jham said:


> Aw, you made me cry Beth.  Thank YOU so much for starting this whole thing!  It has been a joy to be a part of!


  Aw, thank you Jeanne!!!!!!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

sohappy said:


> First day of school pics- not the best, but here they are.  Both kids were over-the-moon excited to be going back to school.  Jackson is especially happy to be a grader (1st grade as opposed to K).  Apparently, you get to do more stuff when you are a grader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seriously been upset when looking at these pictures today.  Here are the first day of school pics for the last 2 years.  Look how much Jackson has grown!  The shorts are the same size in all the pictures!!



They're so cute!   for you.  I know how hard it is when go and grow up on you.  I had a terrible time this morning because my baby's still only 4 only for another 2 weeks.  She looked so little at her '5 year old school'.


----------



## schnerk

poohnpigletCA said:


> Hi all,
> I do not sew, not even a teeny bit. But my girls are blessed to have an Aunt who makes them anything and everything. I must say I am a little proud of her work.





OMG!!!      THose are amazing!


----------



## revrob

I need some help.  Does anyone know the name of the company that makes the plastic thread boxes that they carry at JoAnns?  I know they come in several different styles - one holds serger cones, one holds king cones (for embroidery thread cones), one holds regular sewing thread spools, and another holds slimline spools.  I can't find them at JoAnns online.  I need to order several from somewhere.  Does anyone happen to know the company that makes those boxes?  BTW - they're clear and are lidded.


----------



## minnie2

schnerk said:


> Personally, I would try to have it fixed, which I am doing right now with my 270d.  We had a stack of projects that we needed to finish before our trip, and so we went to Wall-E World and picked up a Brother CE-5000prw for around $120. It is the intermediate machine and so we figured we could make due and wait on the embroidery until my machine is fixed.  I have to say that even though it's a nice machine, it does not compare to the 270.  Yes, it sews, but it seems to be very tough to take a step back...
> 
> Of course, we have only been sewing for a couple of months, and now we will have 2 machines... Can you tell that I have an addictive personality


I have my ld machine but it is very basic I could use while it is fixed but this is the THIRD d270 I have been through in a month!!!!!!!!!!!  That is the only reason I am debating exchanging it.  If it was the 1st one I would much rather get it fixed.

 Love all the new stuff posted!


----------



## mrsklamc

Wow who had the disney wedding? Is that you?


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

poohnpigletCA said:


>



Oh WOW!  Those are some great dresses!  And some cute girls, too!



schnerk said:


> EEEKKK!!!!
> 
> I get to do this next Tuesday, and I am freaking!!!  My oldest, Cassie, is heading off to Kindergarten and I don't know what I am going to do... Maybe I'll take up sewing... oh, wait...



Sewing might help.   I wouldn't know, I haven't gotten to do any today.  I'm trying to get party invitations done for her 5th birthday in a couple of weeks.  Maybe tomorrow.  It looks like baby sister (who's 2) will be taking up a lot of my time though.  She's never had to play by herself much before & she really missed her sister this morning.


----------



## iheartdisney

OK, I am SOOOO proud! I actually got something completed in one morning! This is for our Studios day. We are going to the Playhouse Disney Breakfast, and I might try to have it washed for when we go back a few days later for the EMH Playhouse Disney dance party.


----------



## TSNCS

Wow this thread moves fast!!!!  Kind of skimmed the pics, such cute outfits and kids!

Thanks for the compliments on my outfits, and Kenzie's face paint.  She loved it.  Those pics showed the next day.  She actually had it painted the day before at AK, and she slept in it and it lasted through the next day.








We are going again on Thanksgiving week.  What kind of outfits should I have for that time of year.  I have all of my customs from my April trip, but the majority of them are halter tops.  What can I make for a fall trip?  I need some ideas.

 I am bowing to the expertise of the disboutiquers!   

Should I make some swing tops with leggings as pants?  I just wasn't sure really of the type of weather, I have always been to Disney in the spring.  This will be my first fall trip.


----------



## LauraP22

t-beri said:


> SEE, that does make me feel better!! Cause I can bake a cake, I love decorating them though I've never taken any of those fancy classes...AND I totally have rhythm!!!  I can shake my tail feather with the best of them (though it's slightly larger than it was in my tail feather shaking days!!)
> 
> Thanks for airing your ineptitudes for us all to see!!  I feel slightly sadistic for taking pleasure in knowing them.



Hee, hee, happy to help, I really am the world's biggest dork and I'll be the first to admit it.  



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Thank you!



no prob, it really is easy, I'm sure you could make some super cute ones for 1900 



minnie2 said:


> Cool Tat T!
> 
> NEED ADVICE AND KINDA FAST
> 
> I have the brother d270 the disney embroidery one.  Well I mentioned to you guys a few days ago it jammed and I brought it i because after 2 hours of trying to fix it it still wouldn't work.  Well I get the the shop where I bought it since it is only a month old and they try it and it works!  Well it is jamming again and now it keeps saying re thread upper thread.  UGH so I rethread it about 10 times and it doesn't sew and I keep getting that message!  Even a bit more of a back story.  When I originally bought the machine at Wally world I got it home ad the auto threader didn't work so I brought it to the shop since it was on clearance and Walmart had no more. So this little shop matched the price and I returned the Wally world one.    Then the 1st machine from the little shop jams and when I brought it in the shop just exchanged it.  So now we are on the 3rd Disney brother and I haven't even tried the embroidery part!
> 
> Ok here is my question would you just have the shop fix it or would you see if they will exchange it for a totally different machine.  I love the way it sews BUT after all of these issue I am kind of disenchanted with it.
> 
> I called the shop and the owner is going to be in at 2pm and they told me to bring it in but call 1st.
> 
> What would you all do????
> 
> I know if I exchange it I will get a lessor of a machine but if it works.....
> 
> HELP!!!!!!!



I sewed the ever lovin heck outta the 270D that I passed on to Alex when I upgraded and it held up great.  I think that if you are already disenchanted with a model or brand, it can be really hard to get past that.  If it's stressing you out, you could totally switch to something different.  I've heard some negatives about the Singer Futuras but I've heard good things about Janome embroidery machines 



100AcrePrincess said:


> Today was dd4's first day of kindergarten.  We read "The Night Before Kindergarten" last night & when we got to the part about the parents crying she said 'But you won't be crying & I won't be crying'.  The child was MUCH more sure of that than I was.  We did pretty well though.  I was fine until the teacher was handing out papers to the parents - I thought it might be something important.  Nope, it was a sappy poem about your child's first day - I didn't even read more than a couple of lines, I had to put it away.  She was so happy & eager this morning.  I've discovered that when I'm emotional, I don't take good pics - they all come out blurry (I had the same problem at our lunch at Akershus).
> 
> 
> 
> And a big hug for baby sister (who has been asking all day where's A? Is her teacher over?)



Awww they grow up so dang fast 



sohappy said:


> First day of school pics- not the best, but here they are.  Both kids were over-the-moon excited to be going back to school.  Jackson is especially happy to be a grader (1st grade as opposed to K).  Apparently, you get to do more stuff when you are a grader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seriously been upset when looking at these pictures today.  Here are the first day of school pics for the last 2 years.  Look how much Jackson has grown!  The shorts are the same size in all the pictures!!



Seriously adorable!!!



schnerk said:


> Ohhh, Ohhh!!! I know something that Laura's not good at....  ummm, give me a sec... no, she's great at that... hmmmm....
> 
> Never mind



yeah right, says the man who has waded through the cracker crumbs on my floor a few hundred times  



schnerk said:


> Personally, I would try to have it fixed, which I am doing right now with my 270d.  We had a stack of projects that we needed to finish before our trip, and so we went to Wall-E World and picked up a Brother CE-5000prw for around $120. It is the intermediate machine and so we figured we could make due and wait on the embroidery until my machine is fixed.  I have to say that even though it's a nice machine, it does not compare to the 270.  Yes, it sews, but it seems to be very tough to take a step back...
> 
> Of course, we have only been sewing for a couple of months, and now we will have 2 machines... Can you tell that I have an addictive personality



you?  Addictive personality?  Never 



poohnpigletCA said:


> Hi all,
> I do not sew, not even a teeny bit. But my girls are blessed to have an Aunt who makes them anything and everything. I must say I am a little proud of her work.



holy cow, those are AWESOME!  Lucky girls to have such a talented aunt!



iheartdisney said:


> OK, I am SOOOO proud! I actually got something completed in one morning! This is for our Studios day. We are going to the Playhouse Disney Breakfast, and I might try to have it washed for when we go back a few days later for the EMH Playhouse Disney dance party.



Awww, so cute, she looks darling in it and it fits great!


----------



## Clared

disneymom0104 said:


> Hi everyone!  I am a long time lurker on this thread (other than some customs I posted about 6 months ago  )  Anyway -I just wanted to share some of the outfits we have for our upcoming trip- all of them were made by my wonderful mother!  She is finishing up a couple more (Alice, Jojo, AK) for a grand total of 20 outfits!  A couple of these ideas came from things we saw on eBay, but none are copied exactly!
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> T-shirt dresses with princess applique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie T-shirt dresses



These are great!!  Do you use a pattern or are you one of those clever 'make it up as you go along' people!!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

poohnpigletCA said:


>



Wow!  Does your sister want to adopt a married/mommy 31 year old from Boston???



revrob said:


> I need some help.  Does anyone know the name of the company that makes the plastic thread boxes that they carry at JoAnns?  I know they come in several different styles - one holds serger cones, one holds king cones (for embroidery thread cones), one holds regular sewing thread spools, and another holds slimline spools.  I can't find them at JoAnns online.  I need to order several from somewhere.  Does anyone happen to know the company that makes those boxes?  BTW - they're clear and are lidded.



I don't know the name but I'll be going to JoAnn's this weekend.  If you don't find out by then, I will look.  I would pick them up for you but that would be a pain to mail I'm guessing.  Let me know.


----------



## longaberger_lara

100AcrePrincess said:


> Today was dd4's first day of kindergarten.  We read "The Night Before Kindergarten" last night & when we got to the part about the parents crying she said 'But you won't be crying & I won't be crying'.  The child was MUCH more sure of that than I was.  We did pretty well though.  I was fine until the teacher was handing out papers to the parents - I thought it might be something important.  Nope, it was a sappy poem about your child's first day - I didn't even read more than a couple of lines, I had to put it away.  She was so happy & eager this morning.  I've discovered that when I'm emotional, I don't take good pics - they all come out blurry (I had the same problem at our lunch at Akershus).



Have you ever read The Kissing Hand?  It's about a little raccoon going off to school for the first time and how his mom helps him deal with being away from her.  It is sooo sweet!


----------



## my*2*angels

Thanks to a wonderful Angel named Teresa!!!!! THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH TERESAJOY!!!!!!  I can't tell you how grateful I am to you!  And also a BIG Thanks to everyone who offered help!  I LOVE THIS GROUP!

Mindy


----------



## mrsklamc

longaberger_lara said:


> Have you ever read The Kissing Hand?  It's about a little raccoon going off to school for the first time and how his mom helps him deal with being away from her.  It is sooo sweet!




My friend's daughter started kindergarten and they have a 'kissing hand' on their fridge, but I didn't know about the book!
That must be why!


----------



## my*2*angels

iheartdisney said:


> OK, I am SOOOO proud! I actually got something completed in one morning! This is for our Studios day. We are going to the Playhouse Disney Breakfast, and I might try to have it washed for when we go back a few days later for the EMH Playhouse Disney dance party.



She is sooo cute and so is the dress!


----------



## longaberger_lara

LauraP22 said:


> I sewed the ever lovin heck outta the 270D that I passed on to Alex when I upgraded and it held up great.  I think that if you are already disenchanted with a model or brand, it can be really hard to get past that.  If it's stressing you out, you could totally switch to something different.  I've heard some negatives about the Singer Futuras but I've heard good things about Janome embroidery machines



I have a Janome 9000 that I got off of  that I adore!!


----------



## my*2*angels

TSNCS said:


> Wow this thread moves fast!!!!  Kind of skimmed the pics, such cute outfits and kids!
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on my outfits, and Kenzie's face paint.  She loved it.  Those pics showed the next day.  She actually had it painted the day before at AK, and she slept in it and it lasted through the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are going again on Thanksgiving week.  What kind of outfits should I have for that time of year.  I have all of my customs from my April trip, but the majority of them are halter tops.  What can I make for a fall trip?  I need some ideas.
> 
> I am bowing to the expertise of the disboutiquers!
> 
> Should I make some swing tops with leggings as pants?  I just wasn't sure really of the type of weather, I have always been to Disney in the spring.  This will be my first fall trip.



She is soooo cute!  We were at Disney World last year in November and my girls wore sleeveless dresses and skirts and tees!  It is pretty warm during the day!  It was in the low to mid 80's while we were there!


----------



## LauraP22

Here are a few more things I've been working on:

Baby gifts for my SIL who is due in November:

Mei Tai carrier:  it came out really nicely and it has a pocket and a ring to hold her keys or a toy or paci





Mae doll:  bit of whimsy prims pattern from YCMT





Gabi's wendy dress for MNSSHP, no modeled pics till the big day cuz I don't want DS to slobber on her 











An outfit I made for her to wear to dance preschool today.  She is really small but newly potty trained so I need to find her Cami tops and leggings instead of leotards which can be tricky so I made up a top pattern and have been making her stuff to wear.










And just to show she doesn't always look like a little princess, here she is all raggedy in daddy's jacket   GO CUBS!!!!


----------



## schnerk

LauraP22 said:


> And just to show she doesn't always look like a little princess, here she is all raggedy in daddy's jacket   GO CUBS!!!!



THere's the Gabi I know and love!   

Your stuff looks so amazing!  And btw, who takes your pictures!?!  They should be a pro...

Well, who need sewing when I have  

Who am I kidding... I HATE LAUNDRY!!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Disney 4 Me said:


> We'll be there Sept 20 - 27, staying at POFQ. If anyone sees me, stop me and say "Hi", even if my DH is complaining. He's like Heather's husband, a Disney Hater. What's up with THAT and HOW did that flaw escape me until AFTER we were married?



We'll be in Riverside from Sept 20-29. 



Disney 4 Me said:


> I have a tattoo of a Daisy (flower not duck) on my left hip. I was showing my mom my tanline one day and oops! That's how she found out.








This is my Tink. She's about 2 years old now. I have to get her fixed. There is a spot that my leg rejected, but it's just a little one. 



Jen414 said:


> We got back last Thursday from 11 hot, hot, hot days.  I'm usually just a lurker, but I wanted to share the outfits my girls wore since many here made them.
> 
> 
> My husband thinks I'm nuts, but he does see that our children are just about the cutest ones there.  In 10 days at the park, I only saw ONE other custom outfit the whole time.  I was shocked.  If you hang out here, you think everyone wears customs every day.
> 
> Sorry pics are so big and aren't flipped the right way.  I'll try to fix them.



These are all gorgeous! Thanks for sharing. 



disneymom0104 said:


> Hi everyone!  I am a long time lurker on this thread (other than some customs I posted about 6 months ago  )  Anyway -I just wanted to share some of the outfits we have for our upcoming trip- all of them were made by my wonderful mother!  She is finishing up a couple more (Alice, Jojo, AK) for a grand total of 20 outfits!  A couple of these ideas came from things we saw on eBay, but none are copied exactly!
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> This is a Peter Pan dress made from Japanese fabric- I haven't even seen this one yet!  My mom sent me the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for looking!  This thread has really been an inspiration to me.  I would LOVE to be more active here- I just can't believe how fast it moves



Thanks for sharing! I've seen tons of new dresses that I haven't be able to compliment on. All wonderful! 



LouiesMama said:


> When I was in late elementary/early middle school Nickelodeon started running the Monkees on TV.  I totally fell in love with Davy Jones and even saw them in concert on their comeback tour




Omigosh, I saw them on their comeback tour, too!!!   The place was Astroworld and the year was 1986, I think!

I was totally head over heels in love with Peter Tork! [/QUOTE]

He grew up to be a bit of a jerk. My BF loves him and i've gone with her to several shows. I saw him in one show, stop singing to repremand a woman standing near the stage that coudln't she see he was in he middle of a show? for one example. Dolenz is pretty bad to. Peter Tork loves the young girls. I'm not young, but he must have got confused, he grabbed me and kissed me. I was a little stunned and didn't know what to say!


----------



## t-beri

LauraP22 said:


> Here are a few more things I've been working on:
> 
> Baby gifts for my SIL who is due in November:
> 
> Mei Tai carrier:  it came out really nicely and it has a pocket and a ring to hold her keys or a toy or paci



Laura...WHERE did you get the ring you used?  I am going to make  Binki blanky for my cousin's DD and I think that is exactly what I need!!

And I just saw a bit of whimsy's monkey doll in the YCMT newsletter and I am tempted to buy the pattern. I never thought I would want to make a doll....let alone a monkey doll, the sock monkeys kind of scared me off 

...t.

...t.


----------



## LauraP22

t-beri said:


> Laura...WHERE did you get the ring you used?  I am going to make  Binki blanky for my cousin's DD and I think that is exactly what I need!!
> 
> And I just saw a bit of whimsy's monkey doll in the YCMT newsletter and I am tempted to buy the pattern. I never thought I would want to make a doll....let alone a monkey doll, the sock monkeys kind of scared me off
> 
> ...t.
> 
> ...t.



It actually came on a bib that said teething bites and had three of them on it.  Not sure where it came from originally.  I think you can buy links and rings at Target in the rattle and baby toy section though if I remember right from Cam 

I modded the mae doll to make a monkey for Cam but haven't gotten a pic of it yet   I love her patterns!


----------



## t-beri

I had a feeling it may have been scavenged.  I myself am a scavenger and repurposer.  I will have to keep my eyes open! Thanks!!!! Can't wait to see pics of the mae doll monkey!

...t.

WHAT IS WITH THIS THREAD TODAY????  S-L-O-W!! 

I was sure that at least my friends would read my post but alas, no pics so I just get skimmed OR skipped! 

MINDY...I hear Fay is headed your way.  Make sure you've got water and batteries, keep your head down and STAY SAFE!!!


----------



## disneymom0104

poohnpigletCA said:


> Hi all,
> I do not sew, not even a teeny bit. But my girls are blessed to have an Aunt who makes them anything and everything. I must say I am a little proud of her work.



These are fabulous! Wow! 





Clared said:


> These are great!!  Do you use a pattern or are you one of those clever 'make it up as you go along' people!!!!



My mom is the one who sews and she is very much a pattern person!  This is the t-shirt twirl dress from ycmt!


----------



## CampbellScot

100AcrePrincess said:


> And a big hug for baby sister (who has been asking all day where's A? Is her teacher over?)



Ummm, so I'm minding my own beeswax...admiring the dress, thinking how cute your little one looks and then BAM! I see the picture of your girls hugging and I rather loudly burst into tears! That is just the SWEETEST image. ack, making myself cry now! My goodness I'm emotional today! I think I better stick to dogs b/c I don't think I could handle the first day of kindergarten...first day of Doggie  Daycamp was bad enough!   



sohappy said:


> First day of school pics- not the best, but here they are.  Both kids were over-the-moon excited to be going back to school.  Jackson is especially happy to be a grader (1st grade as opposed to K).  Apparently, you get to do more stuff when you are a grader



your boys are so handsome! It's great to be a grader!!!


----------



## minnie2

Ok back from the sewing shop!  I exchanged the Disney machine  When it didn't jam up on me I LOVED it!  It jammed up on everything though!  So I walked out with 'Holla Atchya boys' (and girls) the Brother Project Runway Innov-is 40
http://www.brother-usa.com/HomeSewing/ModelDetail.aspx?ProductID=NS40.  I wish the kids didn't have karate so I could play with it.  I wish I could be really excited about it but I am a it sad about not keeping the disney one.  Though watching the guy at the shop take a wrinkled up piece of jeans and see it sew through it like it was nothing kind of helps me get past it! I am also bummed because I had to add $$ to it since I originally got mine at Wally world and this little shop matched it.  Thankfully George was so sweet he said I want you to have one you love and that you can use! So he is a good egg today


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

t-beri said:


> I
> WHAT IS WITH THIS THREAD TODAY???? S-L-O-W!!
> 
> I was sure that at least my friends would read my post but alas, no pics so I just get skimmed OR skipped!
> 
> MINDY...I hear Fay is headed your way. Make sure you've got water and batteries, keep your head down and STAY SAFE!!!


What?..... You're not celebrating today?
Have a Happy Birthday! (if you celebrate it!)


----------



## clairemolly

LauraP22 said:


> I've heard some negatives about the Singer Futuras but I've heard good things about Janome embroidery machines



My MIL had a Janome and had so many problems with it.  I am convinced she had a lemon!  She put over $600 into getting it fixed over the 5 or so years she had it and just traded it in towards a Bernina this last time it broke.


----------



## PrincessEM&Me

jham said:


> Okay, I finally finished the Belle dress for Lily's friend who will be going to Disneyland for the first time in September.  It is a total CASE/CAB of the gorgeous dress Tom made Leighanna.  Tom, why didn't you warn me those fabric roses involved so much hand sewing?    My fingers are so sore, but at least they are not bleeding anymore.  Now Lily wants one, and I must say I might just make her one, simply because the first time I tried it on her she gasped
> 
> Without the petti: (and yeah, her hair was really cute this morning but half her ponytail got pulled out and I did not fix her hair for the photos)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the petti:



You did a fantastic job on this!  So cute! 



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Lily looks so cute! You definitely DID NOT CAB anything!!!!! Yours looks much better than mine!
> Here is my version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is with the petti and underdress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted to wear her petti with it, but we thought it might be a little too much for bowling!  Hmmmmmm... when is wearing a petti too much?
> Your roses look much better than mine! I guess I should have bled a little more while making them!



This dress is so cute but no match to Princess Leigh  



LauraP22 said:


> Haven't shared much lately, my trip is in roughly 18 days now and I am frantically getting everything ready
> 
> I haven't been sewing as much for the trip as I'm mainly done with those outfits but I thought I would share a few other things I've made lately really quickly
> 
> First, here is my son's bowling shirt with Pirates.  Embroidery design from SWAK, shirt pattern from YCMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a three piece batik outfit with a hat   Top is a modified stripwork jumper by Louiesmama/carlac, bottoms are her easy fit pants, hat is by dainty designs on YCMT



Love it all! And your photography is super!



[/QUOTE]
Here we are in front of the Rockin Roller Coaster.  Kenzie is in her Hannah Montanna outfit I made her.  I loved this pic, she was so cute.




Here are the girls at WL.  We rented points and stayed there.  It was great!




and one more





[/QUOTE]

Looks like they had a lot of fun! Cute girls!

Just for fun...
I mentioned that I didn't get a picture of Ethan on his first day of preschool, so here's a second day of school picture... (Just your basic polo style shirt and jeans... no fun customs.)






[/QUOTE]

What a handsome preshooler! 




teresajoy said:


> The Ariel undies made me laugh!!!!!
> 
> Thank you about the dress, Marann! Of course, I'm going to want to change that to Marna, that's our cousin's name!



If it helps you can call me "Mar" or "Princess M"


----------



## Tinka_Belle

disneymom0104 said:


> Hi everyone!  I am a long time lurker on this thread (other than some customs I posted about 6 months ago  )  Anyway -I just wanted to share some of the outfits we have for our upcoming trip- all of them were made by my wonderful mother!  She is finishing up a couple more (Alice, Jojo, AK) for a grand total of 20 outfits!  A couple of these ideas came from things we saw on eBay, but none are copied exactly!
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> T-shirt dresses with princess applique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie T-shirt dresses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel T-shirt dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbell T-shirt dress (skirt part is the softest cotton knit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow White- turned out a little shorter than I wanted, but still cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around the World for Epcot World Showcase-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winnie the Pooh-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Dresses/hats with a toile fabric my mom found on ebay!  It is sparkly in person-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Peter Pan dress made from Japanese fabric- I haven't even seen this one yet!  My mom sent me the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for looking!  This thread has really been an inspiration to me.  I would LOVE to be more active here- I just can't believe how fast it moves


Those are so beautiful. I especially love the Snow White dress. 



poohnpigletCA said:


> Hi all,
> I do not sew, not even a teeny bit. But my girls are blessed to have an Aunt who makes them anything and everything. I must say I am a little proud of her work.


Again I have to say that these are beautiful also.


----------



## PrincessEM&Me

minnie2 said:


> Once again here is another purse for my mom!  She keep feeding my sewing addiction by wanting purses!
> 
> Here is the inside I still have string to cut but my machine and I had a huge fight making this so I was done and haven't gone back to cut them yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some recent material finds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alexander henry and light pink tshirt material will be for Nik's 1st day of school outfit.
> The BRIGHT pink flowers just matched the dot ad a solid pink I found so perfectly but I am not sure what I am going to make with them yet.  Any ideas?
> Also not sure what to make with the light pink 2 suggestions?
> The thermal dino stuff is for Kyle I want to get a red or a yellow and my the Raglan shirt from ycmt.
> Now the Pirate material is for Kyle I adore it!  should I just make a bowling shirt with it?  I was thinking of Carla C easy fit pants with maybe getting a red pirate material for the trim(band)  would that be too pj'ish?
> 
> Now for the Disney material!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red Mickey is for a purse for me for our trip.  I haven't decided which purse to make yet.
> The fairy material Nik wants to make a purse for our trip for her with so I think I may cut it today and teacher her to sew!
> The Tink material and the butterfly material I LOVE together they are perfect together.  She wants the CarlaC easy fit pants with a ruffle with the butterfly fabric.
> I put the mokney fabric in there because I was going to make Kyle a bowling shirt with it for AK.  He LOVES Monkeys it is almost an obsession!  So I think I need either a green or yellow flannel to use as the lining.  His other obsession flannel and the feel of it he loves it. His blankie is flannel so anything flannel he adores.



Mama's got a brand new bag!   Great job! Love it!
Great fabric finds! I need to snap a pic of mine...looking forward to seeing your projects!



disneymom0104 said:


> Hi everyone!  I am a long time lurker on this thread (other than some customs I posted about 6 months ago  )  Anyway -I just wanted to share some of the outfits we have for our upcoming trip- all of them were made by my wonderful mother!  She is finishing up a couple more (Alice, Jojo, AK) for a grand total of 20 outfits!  A couple of these ideas came from things we saw on eBay, but none are copied exactly!
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> Snow White- turned out a little shorter than I wanted, but still cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around the World for Epcot World Showcase-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Dresses/hats with a toile fabric my mom found on ebay!  It is sparkly in person-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for looking!  This thread has really been an inspiration to me.  I would LOVE to be more active here- I just can't believe how fast it moves



WOW! Your mom has been busy and your girls look so happy and cute! These are my favs but love 'em all



100AcrePrincess said:


> Today was dd4's first day of kindergarten.  We read "The Night Before Kindergarten" last night & when we got to the part about the parents crying she said 'But you won't be crying & I won't be crying'.  The child was MUCH more sure of that than I was.  We did pretty well though.  I was fine until the teacher was handing out papers to the parents - I thought it might be something important.  Nope, it was a sappy poem about your child's first day - I didn't even read more than a couple of lines, I had to put it away.  She was so happy & eager this morning.  I've discovered that when I'm emotional, I don't take good pics - they all come out blurry (I had the same problem at our lunch at Akershus).



She looks so cute! How sweet to give sis a kiss.  Yes, those are emotional times.  Last year DD started 1st and it was still a bit difficult...we'll see how this year goes...



peachygreen said:


> Okay this thread is really dangerous.  The more I see the more I want to try to make for our trip.  I barely have time to breathe and sleep before our trip.  I can't believe I am thinking of another trip to the fabric store this weekend to see if I can find some cute material to make a couple more outfits.



So true.  I'm TRYING to cut down on the number of outfits that we "need" for our trip 



sohappy said:


> First day of school pics- not the best, but here they are.  Both kids were over-the-moon excited to be going back to school.  Jackson is especially happy to be a grader (1st grade as opposed to K).  Apparently, you get to do more stuff when you are a grader



He's growing up! Hope he had a blast!



poohnpigletCA said:


> Hi all,
> I do not sew, not even a teeny bit. But my girls are blessed to have an Aunt who makes them anything and everything. I must say I am a little proud of her work.


I sew and I wish DD had an aunt like that!! WOW she did a fantastic job. My DD would LOVE that Belle dress.  Did she make the pattern? What fabrics did she use? Gorgeous, oh, and your DDs are too, of course!!


----------



## PrincessEM&Me

iheartdisney said:


> OK, I am SOOOO proud! I actually got something completed in one morning! This is for our Studios day. We are going to the Playhouse Disney Breakfast, and I might try to have it washed for when we go back a few days later for the EMH Playhouse Disney dance party.



 YEAH for you!  DD looks so sweet...you did a great job!




LauraP22 said:


> Here are a few more things I've been working on:
> 
> Baby gifts for my SIL who is due in November:
> 
> Mei Tai carrier:  it came out really nicely and it has a pocket and a ring to hold her keys or a toy or paci
> Mae doll:  bit of whimsy prims pattern from YCMT
> 
> Gabi's wendy dress for MNSSHP, no modeled pics till the big day cuz I don't want DS to slobber on her



CUTE baby gifts!
Love the Wendy dress.  DD wants one of those (and most everything else) 



DznyDreamz said:


> Here is a hat I made for my cousin's daughter's 1st birthday.  It was a commercial pattern.  I used interfacing in between the outer and inner lining.  It was really much easier then I thought it would be.
> 
> I was thinking it would be a great idea for a gift for a boy as well - in a more boyish pattern and fabric of course.  Especially for twins!



Hats are great!



Jen414 said:


> We got back last Thursday from 11 hot, hot, hot days.  I'm usually just a lurker, but I wanted to share the outfits my girls wore since many here made them.
> 
> AK outfits made by StephRes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot outfits made by a mom of one of my friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum outfits made by Lori of Taylor*tots*designs with bows made by an waughzee on voldemort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more AK outfits made by Lori again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apron shirts by castlecreations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step-sister dresses by tnmom (Deann) with bows by waughzee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aurora dresses by an etsy seller (sweetblingadoo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Minnie dresses by same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy dresses by u*go*girl*boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband thinks I'm nuts, but he does see that our children are just about the cutest ones there.  In 10 days at the park, I only saw ONE other custom outfit the whole time.  I was shocked.  If you hang out here, you think everyone wears customs every day.
> 
> Sorry pics are so big and aren't flipped the right way.  I'll try to fix them.



Each outfit is so cute! Such talented seamstresses  
Your girls are adorable. Thanks for sharing your pics!



karebear1 said:


> Has anyone here ever had a sleep study done?
> 
> I'm gonna be MIA tomorrow night as I will be spending the night at the hospital doing one of these things.... just wondering what they're all about?!???
> 
> I know you'll all miss me in the evening..... but perhaps I can take some random photos and share them with you on Thursday. Then- you all can join in the fun too!! It ought to make for a nice documentary.... and may even entertain the people that are supposed to be studying me!
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmm....... I wonder if I eat in my sleep like those people on 20/20 Medical Mysteries  tonight??




No, I haven't, but my brother did.  Sweet dreams!


----------



## karebear1

I'm signing off for the night everyone! I'll see you tomorrow....... try not to say too many bad things about me while I'm gone, I can  come back on and read them ya know!  

Bye, Bye....... Sweet Dreams all!!


----------



## PrincessKell

Well I am nearly done with a shirt for Georgia. Its been a bit since I have been sewing and can I tell you it feels great!  We picked up a few patterns and some fabric yesterday. I will snap a picture later. 

BUT today was our first day of school for the big 1st grader in the house!! She said it was AWESOME! hehe I love how excited she was. She did not want me to sew her anything for the first day....  But she does want to on friday. SO I best get myself busy, right?!?!  She was my sweet little hippy chick today.










She was totally excited about her very OWN DESK! and it opens too! hehe


----------



## LauraP22

schnerk said:


> THere's the Gabi I know and love!
> 
> Your stuff looks so amazing!  And btw, who takes your pictures!?!  They should be a pro...
> 
> Well, who need sewing when I have
> 
> Who am I kidding... I HATE LAUNDRY!!!!



I thought laundry was your favorite  



PrincessKell said:


> Well I am nearly done with a shirt for Georgia. Its been a bit since I have been sewing and can I tell you it feels great!  We picked up a few patterns and some fabric yesterday. I will snap a picture later.
> 
> BUT today was our first day of school for the big 1st grader in the house!! She said it was AWESOME! hehe I love how excited she was. She did not want me to sew her anything for the first day....  But she does want to on friday. SO I best get myself busy, right?!?!  She was my sweet little hippy chick today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was totally excited about her very OWN DESK! and it opens too! hehe




Awww, she always looks so adorable and she looks so happy in these pics


----------



## spongemommie05

minnie2 said:


> Now for the Disney material!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I love your purse that is just too cute , Awesome fabric ..Can't wait to see what you make .



disneymom0104 said:


> T-shirt dresses with princess applique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie T-shirt dresses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel T-shirt dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbell T-shirt dress (skirt part is the softest cotton knit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow White- turned out a little shorter than I wanted, but still cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around the World for Epcot World Showcase-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winnie the Pooh-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Dresses/hats with a toile fabric my mom found on ebay!  It is sparkly in person-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Peter Pan dress made from Japanese fabric- I haven't even seen this one yet!  My mom sent me the pic.


Love them all and your girls are TOOO CUTE, i love that japanese peter pan  



LouiesMama said:


> When I was in late elementary/early middle school Nickelodeon started running the Monkees on TV.  I totally fell in love with Davy Jones and even saw them in concert on their comeback tour


I also watched the monkees went to there concert with my mom and aunt and i can say i really wanted to marry MR. Jones i could listen to him talk for hours......





disneymommieof2 said:


> I finally got a picture of lucas in his pirate outfit I made for him for sophias bd party. This was before the rain came down in buckets!


too cool that is awesome


----------



## spongemommie05

100AcrePrincess said:


> And a big hug for baby sister (who has been asking all day where's A? Is her teacher over?)


How cute i love her outfit..



sohappy said:


>


wow those are some handsome boys i love the abc outfit



poohnpigletCA said:


>


wow what a talent she has those dresses are all beautiful. Love that last disney wedding? one



iheartdisney said:


> OK, I am SOOOO proud! I actually got something completed in one morning! This is for our Studios day. We are going to the Playhouse Disney Breakfast, and I might try to have it washed for when we go back a few days later for the EMH Playhouse Disney dance party.


what a cutie and love the outfit


----------



## spongemommie05

LauraP22 said:


> Here are a few more things I've been working on:
> 
> Baby gifts for my SIL who is due in November:
> 
> Mei Tai carrier:  it came out really nicely and it has a pocket and a ring to hold her keys or a toy or paci
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mae doll:  bit of whimsy prims pattern from YCMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabi's wendy dress for MNSSHP, no modeled pics till the big day cuz I don't want DS to slobber on her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just to show she doesn't always look like a little princess, here she is all raggedy in daddy's jacket   GO CUBS!!!!


What cute baby stuff , way to go on your outfits


karebear1 said:


> I'm signing off for the night everyone! I'll see you tomorrow....... try not to say too many bad things about me while I'm gone, I can  come back on and read them ya know!
> 
> Bye, Bye....... Sweet Dreams all!!


Don't drive the Hospital staff Crazyy (OK not TOO crazy you gotta have some fun...


----------



## spongemommie05

PrincessKell said:


> She was totally excited about her very OWN DESK! and it opens too! hehe


she is so gorgeous Glad she had a great 1st day 


Can i just say that i have been up to my eyeballs in sick kids (AGAIN ) 
It started with Mayson and then i got a call from the school that Kj was next so he got home and then about 2 hrs later it was the school with Jayedyn
So i have 3 very miserable crancky kids so my plans today were foiled once again ....I am ready to call it a day  

Jhammy , KJ will get there for Jayden's gift we may have to buy fresh flowers again by the time we do ....


----------



## twob4him

Hi everyone!   I have kinda been MIA this week! But I must say I have loved all the gorgeous stuff posted! I kinda skimmed it all and was amazed!!!! Congrats Heather on the new sewing/embroidery machine! So cool! I wish I had time to comment on everything! I love all the back-to-school things...and the kiddos in them are sooooo adorable!


----------



## t-beri

yay tom! Thank you very much!


----------



## PrincessKell

spongemommie05 said:


> she is so gorgeous Glad she had a great 1st day
> 
> 
> Can i just say that i have been up to my eyeballs in sick kids (AGAIN )
> It started with Mayson and then i got a call from the school that Kj was next so he got home and then about 2 hrs later it was the school with Jayedyn
> So i have 3 very miserable crancky kids so my plans today were foiled once again ....I am ready to call it a day
> 
> Jhammy , KJ will get there for Jayden's gift we may have to buy fresh flowers again by the time we do ....



Thank you!  Oh that totally is a bummer with all sickies! I feel for ya. I hope everyone gets better soon!


----------



## Sukie

I am thinking about getting a new machine. The last one I got was from Montgomery Ward. It still goes, however I will be making costumes for my grandchildren and I will need one that makes buttonholes. I know there are  lot of new products out there. Any Ideas?   Thanks in advance.


----------



## jham

I need to go catch up on everything--oh, and 

Happy Birthday Tifani!     

Here is what I made today.  I have a customer that keeps changing her mind on sizes so I have a couple of extra tee shirts in a size 12 months and needed to make them into something.  The other one is not done yet.  You know, ruffling a size 12 months is a lot easier than ruffling size 3!


----------



## LauraP22

jham said:


> I need to go catch up on everything--oh, and
> 
> Happy Birthday Tifani!
> 
> Here is what I made today.  I have a customer that keeps changing her mind on sizes so I have a couple of extra tee shirts in a size 12 months and needed to make them into something.  The other one is not done yet.  You know, ruffling a size 12 months is a lot easier than ruffling size 3!



Love this so much   I'm a Halloween baby so I love all things candy corn 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TIFANI


----------



## PrincessKell

jham said:


>



oh that is darling. I love candy corn! so cute


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Happy Birthday Tifani!


----------



## spongemommie05

jham said:


> I need to go catch up on everything--oh, and
> 
> Happy Birthday Tifani!
> 
> Here is what I made today.  I have a customer that keeps changing her mind on sizes so I have a couple of extra tee shirts in a size 12 months and needed to make them into something.  The other one is not done yet.  You know, ruffling a size 12 months is a lot easier than ruffling size 3!


What it's Tifani's Bday  
HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRL HOPE IT WAS A GREAT ONE.      

That is too cute i love the candy corn, I am predicting the future NOW...
 I see a hat in that same fabric for lilly with that outfit .. Ya know you are making her one


----------



## revrob

spongemommie05 said:


> What it's Tifani's Bday
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRL HOPE IT WAS A GREAT ONE.
> 
> That is too cute i love the candy corn, I am predicting the future NOW...
> I see a hat in that same fabric for lilly with that outfit .. Ya know you are making her one



Either that, or a totally cute headband with a big candy corn on it.  Hmmm...


----------



## disneymomof1

THANK YOU SPONGEMOMMIE !!!  Why you may ask, as you don't know me from Adam, but you have changed my life.  How you ask?   Well your signature of course !!  Twilight, that wonderful compelling book, I had never heard of until reading this thread daily I noticed you mentioned it in your signature.  I picked it up at Target last Sunday afternoon and by Monday at 5pm I had read the entire book.  I pretty much read all day at work, hiding the book under a pile of papers in case the boss walked in.  I bought the next book today and plan on getting started in about 2 minutes, can't wait !!!

Thanks again spongemommie !!!


----------



## sohappy

disneymomof1 said:


> THANK YOU SPONGEMOMMIE !!!  Why you may ask, as you don't know me from Adam, but you have changed my life.  How you ask?   Well your signature of course !!  Twilight, that wonderful compelling book, I had never heard of until reading this thread daily I noticed you mentioned it in your signature.  I picked it up at Target last Sunday afternoon and by Monday at 5pm I had read the entire book.  I pretty much read all day at work, hiding the book under a pile of papers in case the boss walked in.  I bought the next book today and plan on getting started in about 2 minutes, can't wait !!!
> 
> Thanks again spongemommie !!!



Between her signature and others on a different board, I decided to pick the book up, but cannot find it.  I will have to look harder this weekend (only looked at one store).  Most of the other people that I know that LOVE the book loved Harry Potter too, so I am willing to give it a try.  I am a wee bit obsessed with Harry Potter (says the girl with a time turner on her desk at work).


----------



## revrob

disneymomof1 said:


> THANK YOU SPONGEMOMMIE !!!  Why you may ask, as you don't know me from Adam, but you have changed my life.  How you ask?   Well your signature of course !!  Twilight, that wonderful compelling book, I had never heard of until reading this thread daily I noticed you mentioned it in your signature.  I picked it up at Target last Sunday afternoon and by Monday at 5pm I had read the entire book.  I pretty much read all day at work, hiding the book under a pile of papers in case the boss walked in.  I bought the next book today and plan on getting started in about 2 minutes, can't wait !!!
> 
> Thanks again spongemommie !!!



What is the book about?  Is it scary?  I've only read the back of the book that says it's about a vampire, and I keep wondering why everyone is so intrigued.  I know that there must be something more than I'm getting?


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

sohappy said:


> Between her signature and others on a different board, I decided to pick the book up, but cannot find it.  I will have to look harder this weekend (only looked at one store).  Most of the other people that I know that LOVE the book loved Harry Potter too, so I am willing to give it a try.  I am a wee bit obsessed with Harry Potter (says the girl with a time turner on her desk at work).



Is it like Harry?  Does anyone know?  I may have to order it from Amazon when I preorder Kingdom Keepers 2 (which is released next week...just in time for my trip!!!)


----------



## Tinka_Belle

If these Twilight books is like Harry Potter than I want to get them.


----------



## sohappy

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Is it like Harry?  Does anyone know?  I may have to order it from Amazon when I preorder Kingdom Keepers 2 (which is released next week...just in time for my trip!!!)



Be careful on Kingdom Keepers- Its a small world CREEPS me out now!  I scare easily though.



revrob said:


> What is the book about?  Is it scary?  I've only read the back of the book that says it's about a vampire, and I keep wondering why everyone is so intrigued.  I know that there must be something more than I'm getting?





Tinka_Belle said:


> If these Twilight books is like Harry Potter than I want to get them.



I have NO IDEA if it is scary or not.  On another Mommy type board, there is a small group that was crazy addicted to Harry Potter (me included).  I notice that lots of them now have twilight info/avvys.  I don't know if it is similar or not, but I will let you know after this weekend. . .


----------



## spongemommie05

revrob said:


> Either that, or a totally cute headband with a big candy corn on it.  Hmmm...


 oh totally..



disneymomof1 said:


> THANK YOU SPONGEMOMMIE !!!  Why you may ask, as you don't know me from Adam, but you have changed my life.  How you ask?   Well your signature of course !!  Twilight, that wonderful compelling book, I had never heard of until reading this thread daily I noticed you mentioned it in your signature.  I picked it up at Target last Sunday afternoon and by Monday at 5pm I had read the entire book.  I pretty much read all day at work, hiding the book under a pile of papers in case the boss walked in.  I bought the next book today and plan on getting started in about 2 minutes, can't wait !!!
> 
> Thanks again spongemommie !!!


OmG ! Thanks at 1st i was like what did i do ? 
I am so glad that you liked Twilight I did the same thing they Hook you and drag you in .. Just wait till you read New Moon You will need a box of tissues. 
But then again i always need a box of tissues for each book..


sohappy said:


> Between her signature and others on a different board, I decided to pick the book up, but cannot find it.  I will have to look harder this weekend (only looked at one store).  Most of the other people that I know that LOVE the book loved Harry Potter too, so I am willing to give it a try.  I am a wee bit obsessed with Harry Potter (says the girl with a time turner on her desk at work).


They are at B&N Borders Wal-mart , Target, costco  ect ..
I am starting to get into the Harry Potter Books now i have not read any and i have not seen the last 3 movies..



revrob said:


> What is the book about?  Is it scary?  I've only read the back of the book that says it's about a vampire, and I keep wondering why everyone is so intrigued.  I know that there must be something more than I'm getting?


Okay how would I describe this Book
Enthralling, Hooks you in the 1st minute , Love, Hate , Happiness discouragement, CHOICES , Mythical, entrancing ...
i could go on but the basics are this a 17 yr old girl who falls in love with a vampire only to have her life turned upside down and rightside up ..    Just know that your life will change as much as the characters.. and OH make sure you feed your family and do your housework... 
Stephenie Meyer has a way with writing .
I have not read HP but so many that i know who have LOVE these books...Does this help?


----------



## TSNCS

my*2*angels said:


> She is soooo cute!  We were at Disney World last year in November and my girls wore sleeveless dresses and skirts and tees!  It is pretty warm during the day!  It was in the low to mid 80's while we were there!



That warm?  Wow. Maybe I won't have to make much new stuff for the trip then.  I do want to make a few Thanksgiving themed outfits.  

What is the name of the material that everyone makes the Epcot outfits out of? Children around the world?

Oh, and happy birthday Tifani!!!!!!


----------



## kstgelais4

jham said:


> I need to go catch up on everything--oh, and
> 
> Happy Birthday Tifani!
> 
> Here is what I made today.  I have a customer that keeps changing her mind on sizes so I have a couple of extra tee shirts in a size 12 months and needed to make them into something.  The other one is not done yet.  You know, ruffling a size 12 months is a lot easier than ruffling size 3!



OMG ingenious! Jeanne would you be OK if I cased this for Julia? It's too cute!


----------



## disneymommieof2

PrincessKell said:


> Well I am nearly done with a shirt for Georgia. Its been a bit since I have been sewing and can I tell you it feels great!  We picked up a few patterns and some fabric yesterday. I will snap a picture later.
> 
> BUT today was our first day of school for the big 1st grader in the house!! She said it was AWESOME! hehe I love how excited she was. She did not want me to sew her anything for the first day....  But she does want to on friday. SO I best get myself busy, right?!?!  She was my sweet little hippy chick today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was totally excited about her very OWN DESK! and it opens too! hehe


Oh it's been so long since we've seen Georgia!! She looks so cute for her first day of school!! Yay for sewing again!!! I've been in a funk lately and just starting get excited about some projects again!!


jham said:


> Here is what I made today.  I have a customer that keeps changing her mind on sizes so I have a couple of extra tee shirts in a size 12 months and needed to make them into something.  The other one is not done yet.  You know, ruffling a size 12 months is a lot easier than ruffling size 3!


That is darling and what a great way to use up extras -are you going to put in your boutique? Yeah those little ones don't take very long do they!?!?

I love the tattoo pictures- I have two one on my ankle it's a heart with my dhs initials. The other one is on my back/hip and my sister has a matching one. I don't have pictures of either one and they are about nine years old, but the colors still look pretty good. 

And 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY T!!!
Hope you had a good day!!


----------



## HeatherSue

Double post!  I haven't done that in a while!

But, while I'm at it, I'll ask a question.  Have any of us disboutiquers got a new tag from the tag fairy since Teresa was blessed with her "glow in the dark ric rac" tag?


----------



## HeatherSue

I've read everything today, but I just don't have it in me to multi-quote.  But, I do have to say 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TIFANI!!!


----------



## disneymommieof2

I have my 10 yr. HS reunion on saturday- I am both nervous and excited... Thank goodness some of my friends that I still know and hang out with are also going. 
I have a question for all of you that have been to reunions before-
What do you bring?? Pictures, yearbooks, nothing?? Just curious- thanks!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

HeatherSue said:


> Double post!  I haven't done that in a while!
> 
> But, while I'm at it, I'll ask a question.  Have any of us disboutiquers got a new tag from the tag fairy since Teresa was blessed with her "glow in the dark ric rac" tag?


I haven't had one. I thought for sure my "I Heart Vinegar" Quote would have been tagged, but it was not.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I got left on the old thread and just found you all again tonight, Since I have found you all I'm going back to doing  

All the purses I have seen on here are amazing, I dont know if I could make one. But I really, really, really, want to try making a purse since the straps on my big ugly black bag are getting ready to break. I wonder if wal mart would have a easy purse pattern.


----------



## teresajoy

karebear1 said:


> First Teresa...... Of course you are following the rules T! I knew YOU would follow the rules. It's that rebellious little sister of yours I'm talking about. Kids!
> 
> Third- Someone is dissing DAVY JONES!?!?!?   Where? Who?? No one disses Davy and gets away with it here! That's almost as bad as Dissing Barry....... and we just don't do that now do we girls???!!!????


  Yes, I'm the GOOD sister! SHE use to sneak out her WINDOW at night!!!!  

YAH Karen!!!They were!!!! They made fun of his SHIRT!  

http://www.davyjones.net

Uggh, I'm sorry I need to get to bed guys! I also read everything but I'm pooped (and if you were my kids, you would be crackying up about that!)

I love those Aunt made outfits!!! Gorgeous!!!! 

Night all!


----------



## CampbellScot

Just wanted to say a quick goodbye to everyone!!!!

I'll miss y'all!!!

see you in 10 days!!!

pray for good weather!!!

hugs and snuggles to all!!!


----------



## minnie2

PrincessKell said:


> Well I am nearly done with a shirt for Georgia. Its been a bit since I have been sewing and can I tell you it feels great!  We picked up a few patterns and some fabric yesterday. I will snap a picture later.
> 
> BUT today was our first day of school for the big 1st grader in the house!! She said it was AWESOME! hehe I love how excited she was. She did not want me to sew her anything for the first day....  But she does want to on friday. SO I best get myself busy, right?!?!  She was my sweet little hippy chick today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was totally excited about her very OWN DESK! and it opens too! hehe


What cute pics!  
I just realized it looks like we have a lot of 1st graders on here.  Kyle is going into 1st.  Of course he is NOT excited and he gets mad at his sister every time she talks about how happy she is to go back to school!  

Yesterday we did the hair cut thing before school and Nik got about 4 inches cut of   It looks cute but I liked her hair when it was really long.  I guess when you get bigger your hair goes shorter. 



spongemommie05 said:


> she is so gorgeous Glad she had a great 1st day
> 
> 
> Can i just say that i have been up to my eyeballs in sick kids (AGAIN )
> It started with Mayson and then i got a call from the school that Kj was next so he got home and then about 2 hrs later it was the school with Jayedyn
> So i have 3 very miserable crancky kids so my plans today were foiled once again ....I am ready to call it a day
> 
> Jhammy , KJ will get there for Jayden's gift we may have to buy fresh flowers again by the time we do ....


OH NO!  I hope they all feel better soon 



Sukie said:


> I am thinking about getting a new machine. The last one I got was from Montgomery Ward. It still goes, however I will be making costumes for my grandchildren and I will need one that makes buttonholes. I know there are  lot of new products out there. Any Ideas?   Thanks in advance.


Not sure how much you want to spend but I just got a new brother inov-is40 and so far it is really nice.  the guy at the store crumpled up some denim and it sewed right through it like it was nothing!  I had just exchanged my Disney machine and believe it or not I can really see a difference.  I loved the disney machine but it jammed all the time.  This one is  or seems to be much sturdier and heavy duty.  I paid $350 for it but I know you can get cheaper nice ones.  I have had brother machines for awhile and they are good.


jham said:


> I need to go catch up on everything--oh, and
> 
> Happy Birthday Tifani!
> 
> Here is what I made today.  I have a customer that keeps changing her mind on sizes so I have a couple of extra tee shirts in a size 12 months and needed to make them into something.  The other one is not done yet.  You know, ruffling a size 12 months is a lot easier than ruffling size 3!


LOVE IT!


HAPPY BDAY TIFANI!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> Double post!  I haven't done that in a while!
> 
> But, while I'm at it, I'll ask a question.  Have any of us disboutiquers got a new tag from the tag fairy since Teresa was blessed with her "glow in the dark ric rac" tag?


Ok this is a dumb ? but I keep hearing about the 'tag fairy'  what is it?



disneymommieof2 said:


> I have my 10 yr. HS reunion on saturday- I am both nervous and excited... Thank goodness some of my friends that I still know and hang out with are also going.
> I have a question for all of you that have been to reunions before-
> What do you bring?? Pictures, yearbooks, nothing?? Just curious- thanks!!


No clue but I wanted to say have fun!!!!!!!

 I just realized you said 10 yr reunion Your a youngin!  My 20 yr is next yr 



CampbellScot said:


> Just wanted to say a quick goodbye to everyone!!!!
> 
> I'll miss y'all!!!
> 
> see you in 10 days!!!
> 
> pray for good weather!!!
> 
> hugs and snuggles to all!!!


I hope you have a WONDERFUL! trip!  I hope Fay doesn't bother you.



I am so not a huge reader of books.  My attention span is nil!  I will say Twilight is now intriguing me.  I may have to pick it up.

Kingdom Keepers also seems interesting!  Was it good?


----------



## twob4him

HeatherSue said:


> Double post!  I haven't done that in a while!
> 
> But, while I'm at it, I'll ask a question.  Have any of us disboutiquers got a new tag from the tag fairy since Teresa was blessed with her "glow in the dark ric rac" tag?


Sad to say but I think the tag fairy flew away ..... permanently.  



Happy Birthday T!!!!  


*Jammy* - I just love that cute candy corn outfit!


----------



## tadamom

disneymommieof2 said:


> I have my 10 yr. HS reunion on saturday- I am both nervous and excited... Thank goodness some of my friends that I still know and hang out with are also going.
> I have a question for all of you that have been to reunions before-
> What do you bring?? Pictures, yearbooks, nothing?? Just curious- thanks!!



I planned our 10 yr. reunion (only b/c the 4 class officers that were voted to do it decided that they didn't want to) and we didn't bring anything.  However, I really meant to take some pictures with me -- especially some of the really funny ones!  Have a great time!


----------



## DisneyMama629

I was lost on the old thread!

I've added several installments to our trip report!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

sohappy said:


> Be careful on Kingdom Keepers- Its a small world CREEPS me out now!  I scare easily though.


  I scare easily too...yes, I will never look at IASW the same again!  If I didn't already think those dolls were creepy!!!  Number 2 is set in Animal Kingdom!!!  I'm guessing that the Dinosaur ride is going to get a lot scarier too!!!



disneymommieof2 said:


> I have my 10 yr. HS reunion on saturday- I am both nervous and excited... Thank goodness some of my friends that I still know and hang out with are also going.
> I have a question for all of you that have been to reunions before-
> What do you bring?? Pictures, yearbooks, nothing?? Just curious- thanks!!



10 year just now!!!  Yup, you are young   My best friend and I brought our yearbook in the car to try to memorize the faces before we went!!!!  All I have to say is thank God for the name tags because I wouldn't have recognized many! (keep in mind, I had almost 400 in my graduating class though!).  Make sure to have pictures of your kiddos, those are the only pictures people ask to see.  We had a reunion website where people put up pics from HS, prom, graduation, etc so nobody actually brought pics with them.  But if you don't have a website, that might be fun to bring.


----------



## HeatherSue

disneymommieof2 said:


> I have my 10 yr. HS reunion on saturday- I am both nervous and excited... Thank goodness some of my friends that I still know and hang out with are also going.
> I have a question for all of you that have been to reunions before-
> What do you bring?? Pictures, yearbooks, nothing?? Just curious- thanks!!


I had a blast at our 10 year reunion, so don't be nervous!  I was NOT at all popular in high school.  I was pretty much the invisible girl.  I wasn't quite dorky enough to get noticed, but far too geeky to be cool.  But, I planned our 10 year reunion and it was really fun.  People can change a lot in 10 years! 




teresajoy said:


> Yes, I'm the GOOD sister! SHE use to sneak out her WINDOW at night!!!!
> 
> YAH Karen!!!They were!!!! They made fun of his SHIRT!
> 
> http://www.davyjones.net
> 
> Uggh, I'm sorry I need to get to bed guys! I also read everything but I'm pooped (and if you were my kids, you would be crackying up about that!)
> 
> I love those Aunt made outfits!!! Gorgeous!!!!
> 
> Night all!





CampbellScot said:


> Just wanted to say a quick goodbye to everyone!!!!
> 
> I'll miss y'all!!!
> 
> see you in 10 days!!!
> 
> pray for good weather!!!
> 
> hugs and snuggles to all!!!





minnie2 said:


> Ok this is a dumb ? but I keep hearing about the 'tag fairy'  what is it?
> 
> No clue but I wanted to say have fun!!!!!!!
> 
> I just realized you said 10 yr reunion Your a youngin!  My 20 yr is next yr
> 
> 
> I hope you have a WONDERFUL! trip!  I hope Fay doesn't bother you.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so not a huge reader of books.  My attention span is nil!  I will say Twilight is now intriguing me.  I may have to pick it up.
> 
> Kingdom Keepers also seems interesting!  Was it good?





twob4him said:


> Sad to say but I think the tag fairy flew away ..... permanently.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday T!!!!
> 
> 
> *Jammy* - I just love that cute candy corn outfit!


----------



## HeatherSue

disneymommieof2 said:


> I have my 10 yr. HS reunion on saturday- I am both nervous and excited... Thank goodness some of my friends that I still know and hang out with are also going.
> I have a question for all of you that have been to reunions before-
> What do you bring?? Pictures, yearbooks, nothing?? Just curious- thanks!!


I had a blast at our 10 year reunion, so don't be nervous!  I was NOT at all popular in high school.  I was pretty much the invisible girl.  I wasn't quite dorky enough to get noticed, but far too geeky to be cool.  But, I was in charge of planning our 10 year reunion (the class officers didn't want to do it) and it was really fun.  People can change a lot in 10 years!  Most everyone grew up quite a bit.

I don't think you need to bring anything besides a picture of your kids.  At our reunion, we had some books and pictures set up, plus we had a video montage.  

Relax, you'll have a great time!



teresajoy said:


> Yes, I'm the GOOD sister! SHE use to sneak out her WINDOW at night!!!!
> 
> YAH Karen!!!They were!!!! They made fun of his SHIRT!


TERESA!! Don't out me like that!!  Unfortunately, she's not kidding.  I did use to sneak out my bedroom window at night.  My parents never wondered why the picnic table tended to end up directly under my bedroom window (it was 1.5 stories up).  They never had a clue until I told them as an adult.  I'm so ashamed!!  Poor Tessa, she won't have a chance.  Henry and I know ALL the tricks!

Come on, he looked pretty silly in that shirt!



CampbellScot said:


> Just wanted to say a quick goodbye to everyone!!!!
> 
> I'll miss y'all!!!
> 
> see you in 10 days!!!
> 
> pray for good weather!!!
> 
> hugs and snuggles to all!!!



We love you Miss Cammie!! Have a great trip!! We'll miss you!  Take lots of notes!! 



minnie2 said:


> Ok this is a dumb ? but I keep hearing about the 'tag fairy'  what is it?


If you see colored writing under someone's username off to the left, that was left by the "tag fairy".  The tag fairy would read some of the stuff you wrote on the boards and if it sounded funny, they would give you a custom tag!  But, I haven't noticed any new tags lately.



twob4him said:


> Sad to say but I think the tag fairy flew away ..... permanently.



Is there talk of the tag fairy dissapearance in other places, or is he/she just ignoring the disboutiquers?


----------



## princesskayla

Goodness guys. I go to work one weekend and bam - a new thread 30 pages into it.  

Well, I have 10 sewing days left until the Disney trip and I am so discouraged!!! I figured that I would make a dress for myself. Everything is going great until I get to my old nemesis - the zipper!!!   
I totally messed the entire dress up. So now I am feeling like a total failure.  And I lost an important sewing day to the stupid project!!

Plus I am exhusted - this baby making thing is making me sleepy. I am now seven weeks, which is further along than when I miscarried. I heard the heartbeat on Friday of last week.    My husband still doesn't know and it is driving me crazy. I really want to whine to him cause I feel yucky. I have started having horrible migranes last week, MD says that is "fine" but hey still hurt and I feel gulity taking meds. Oh well - only 18 more days til Disneyworld!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

longaberger_lara said:


> Have you ever read The Kissing Hand?  It's about a little raccoon going off to school for the first time and how his mom helps him deal with being away from her.  It is sooo sweet!



I'll have to see if I can find that.  She had a great day & was excited to go back today.



CampbellScot said:


> Ummm, so I'm minding my own beeswax...admiring the dress, thinking how cute your little one looks and then BAM! I see the picture of your girls hugging and I rather loudly burst into tears! That is just the SWEETEST image. ack, making myself cry now! My goodness I'm emotional today! I think I better stick to dogs b/c I don't think I could handle the first day of kindergarten...first day of Doggie  Daycamp was bad enough!



It's hard to see them grow up so fast, but at the same time as they get bigger there are so many new fun things they can do & you can do with them.  It's all totally worth it.

Have a great trip!



PrincessKell said:


>



How cute!  I'm glad she enjoyed her day.  Her very own desk that even opens is very exciting.



spongemommie05 said:


> How cute i love her outfit..



Thanks.



jham said:


>



Very cute!  I've been planning something similar for the girls.  I really like the polka dots.



disneymomof1 said:


> THANK YOU SPONGEMOMMIE !!!  Why you may ask, as you don't know me from Adam, but you have changed my life.  How you ask?   Well your signature of course !!  Twilight, that wonderful compelling book, I had never heard of until reading this thread daily I noticed you mentioned it in your signature.  I picked it up at Target last Sunday afternoon and by Monday at 5pm I had read the entire book.  I pretty much read all day at work, hiding the book under a pile of papers in case the boss walked in.  I bought the next book today and plan on getting started in about 2 minutes, can't wait !!!
> 
> Thanks again spongemommie !!!




   We got another one!  The books are really good.  I really liked the Harry Potter books, but I like Twilight MUCH better.  They aren't scary at all - a little tense in places, but in a good way mostly.  I agree that you need a box of tissues for New Moon.

Hope you had a Happy Birthday T!


----------



## sunnyday123

I am leaving in 28 days and have decided to make clothes for my daughter.  Problem number one:  I can't sew.  Problem number two: We leave in 28 days.

I need guidance!!!!!!!


----------



## princesskayla

sunnyday123 said:


> I am leaving in 28 days and have decided to make clothes for my daughter.  Problem number one:  I can't sew.  Problem number two: We leave in 28 days.
> 
> I need guidance!!!!!!!



Go to Youcanmakethis website. Find a cute pattern. CarlaC patterns are great. Try the easy fit pants. CarlaC explains everything in clear language (no sewing terms without explaination)
Find some cute material and just get started!!!


----------



## LauraP22

princesskayla said:


> Go to Youcanmakethis website. Find a cute pattern. CarlaC patterns are great. Try the easy fit pants. CarlaC explains everything in clear language (no sewing terms without explaination)
> Find some cute material and just get started!!!



   yep, her patterns are great and the YCMT site has lots of tutes on buttonholes, zippers, etc if you run into any of those


----------



## HeatherSue

*TERESA*- Clean out your inbox, "Miss _Popular_, Merry Sunshine!"



princesskayla said:


> Well, I have 10 sewing days left until the Disney trip and I am so discouraged!!! I figured that I would make a dress for myself. Everything is going great until I get to my old nemesis - the zipper!!!
> I totally messed the entire dress up. So now I am feeling like a total failure.  And I lost an important sewing day to the stupid project!!
> 
> Plus I am exhusted - this baby making thing is making me sleepy. I am now seven weeks, which is further along than when I miscarried. I heard the heartbeat on Friday of last week.    My husband still doesn't know and it is driving me crazy. I really want to whine to him cause I feel yucky. I have started having horrible migranes last week, MD says that is "fine" but hey still hurt and I feel gulity taking meds. Oh well - only 18 more days til Disneyworld!


 about the zipper!!  

I can't believe you haven't told your husband yet!!  I could never keep a secret like that!!  How cool that you heard the heartbeat already!

I had migraines when I was pregnant with Tessa.  It was miserable! 



sunnyday123 said:


> I am leaving in 28 days and have decided to make clothes for my daughter.  Problem number one:  I can't sew.  Problem number two: We leave in 28 days.
> 
> I need guidance!!!!!!!


HI!!  You've come to the right place!

Just click the "sewing links" link in my signature and then click on "learn to sew sites".  There are a few sites that will teach you the basics. Good luck and feel free to ask us any questions you might have!


----------



## TravelinGal

Hey - look, it's Davy Jones next to a little PONY...






 

ok... that was ornery.  I loved him as a kid, but he hasn't aged so well, based on the pictures on that site.  I'm not sure I'd have recognized him on the street how he looks now.  (not that I'm one to judge - I wasn't even that cute when I was young.. not much to look at now for sure!   )


----------



## Tinka_Belle

TravelinGal said:


> Hey - look, it's Davy Jones next to a little PONY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok... that was ornery.  I loved him as a kid, but he hasn't aged so well, based on the pictures on that site.  I'm not sure I'd have recognized him on the street how he looks now.  (not that I'm one to judge - I wasn't even that cute when I was young.. not much to look at now for sure!   )


Wow he does not look like he did when he was younger for sure. He was so cute when he was a youngun. I was a Monkees fan too. I taught my friend Brandy the Brady Bunch theme and the Monkees theme songs.


----------



## mrsklamc

Ok, I think I am going to buy the bucket hat pattern. 

I've never bought a YCMT so far; you buy it and then print it, right? Does it need to be color or black and white?


----------



## clairemolly

mrsklamc said:


> Ok, I think I am going to buy the bucket hat pattern.
> 
> I've never bought a YCMT so far; you buy it and then print it, right? Does it need to be color or black and white?



I print mine in black and white and it works just fine.  The other night I took my laptop and just looked at the instructions on the computer while I sewed.  That worked well also.


----------



## spongemommie05

Morning all , Mayson Kj and Jayedyn are all much better today 
I have not read back since last night ,will do in a bit
But i did see that Mr. Jones picture and i still am swooning. He looks weathered Poor guy all he has to do is talk......  i am all good, Even though he is old enough to be my Dad  .


----------



## HeatherSue

TravelinGal said:


> Hey - look, it's Davy Jones next to a little PONY...


   TOO FUNNY!



mrsklamc said:


> Ok, I think I am going to buy the bucket hat pattern.
> 
> I've never bought a YCMT so far; you buy it and then print it, right? Does it need to be color or black and white?


I don't usually print the instructions, just the pattern pieces.  Some of CarlaC's patterns are about 100 pages long!  Then, I just read the instructions on the computer as I go. You could print the whole thing out, though.  I would think black/white would be fine.  But, if you want to print out the instructions, you might want to do it in color so the pictures are clearer.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

I know we have some quilters on here. I found this link to some free PDF quilting squares patterns. Some of these are really cute. http://www.quiltpox.davisfamilycreations.com/free_pdf_patterns.htm


----------



## mommyof2princesses

disneymom0104 said:


> Hi everyone!  I am a long time lurker on this thread (other than some customs I posted about 6 months ago  Anyway -I just wanted to share some of the outfits we have for our upcoming trip- all of them were made by my wonderful mother!  She is finishing up a couple more (Alice, Jojo, AK) for a grand total of 20 outfits!  A couple of these ideas came from things we saw on eBay, but none are copied exactly!
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for looking!  This thread has really been an inspiration to me.  I would LOVE to be more active here- I just can't believe how fast it moves



WOW!  Mom was busy!  My mom used to make all my dd's dresses.  this is the first year I am making them by myslef...although she does the embroidery parts!  your mom did a beautiful job! Love the epcot outfit!



100AcrePrincess said:


> Today was dd4's first day of kindergarten.  We read "The Night Before Kindergarten" last night & when we got to the part about the parents crying she said 'But you won't be crying & I won't be crying'.  The child was MUCH more sure of that than I was.  We did pretty well though.  I was fine until the teacher was handing out papers to the parents - I thought it might be something important.  Nope, it was a sappy poem about your child's first day - I didn't even read more than a couple of lines, I had to put it away.  She was so happy & eager this morning.  I've discovered that when I'm emotional, I don't take good pics - they all come out blurry (I had the same problem at our lunch at Akershus).





sohappy said:


> First day of school pics- not the best, but here they are.  Both kids were over-the-moon excited to be going back to school.  Jackson is especially happy to be a grader (1st grade as opposed to K).  Apparently, you get to do more stuff when you are a grader



Happy back to school!  I love first day pics.  I couldn't do them this year with Sara Beth not even dressed!  Maybe I will have to do a fake back to school pic!



poohnpigletCA said:


> Hi all,
> I do not sew, not even a teeny bit. But my girls are blessed to have an Aunt who makes them anything and everything. I must say I am a little proud of her work.



WOW!  That is one talented aunt!  I love the belle dresses!



iheartdisney said:


> OK, I am SOOOO proud! I actually got something completed in one morning! This is for our Studios day. We are going to the Playhouse Disney Breakfast, and I might try to have it washed for when we go back a few days later for the EMH Playhouse Disney dance party.



Very cute!  What is the EMH Playhouse Disney dance party...do tell!  I want to go!



PrincessKell said:


> Well I am nearly done with a shirt for Georgia. Its been a bit since I have been sewing and can I tell you it feels great!  We picked up a few patterns and some fabric yesterday. I will snap a picture later.
> 
> BUT today was our first day of school for the big 1st grader in the house!! She said it was AWESOME! hehe I love how excited she was. She did not want me to sew her anything for the first day....: But she does want to on friday. SO I best get myself busy, right?!?!  She was my sweet little hippy chick today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was totally excited about her very OWN DESK! and it opens too! hehe



Aww....look at her.  She looks so happy!  Happy first day!

Alright ladies...and men...I am going to VA to visit MIL for her b-day!  Don't do too much sewing while I am gone!  I already missed so much the last 2 weeks being so busy!  I have 1 dress I need to post, and 2 more in the works.  I can't wait till they are all done!  See you Sunday night!


----------



## jham

kstgelais4 said:


> OMG ingenious! Jeanne would you be OK if I cased this for Julia? It's too cute!



Sure  



100AcrePrincess said:


> We got another one!  The books are really good.  I really liked the Harry Potter books, but I like Twilight MUCH better.  They aren't scary at all - a little tense in places, but in a good way mostly.  I agree that you need a box of tissues for New Moon.
> 
> Hope you had a Happy Birthday T!



Just to give another opinion out there--no  please  I enjoyed the Twilight series.  They were um...a good read.  However, in MY opinion they do not compare to Harry Potter at all.  I LOVE the Harry Potter books, they seem to me to be much more detailed and in-depth.  That's all I'm sayin'.  Oh, and I love everybody


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

jham said:


> Just to give another opinion out there--no  please  I enjoyed the Twilight series.  They were um...a good read.  However, in MY opinion they do not compare to Harry Potter at all.  I LOVE the Harry Potter books, they seem to me to be much more detailed and in-depth.  That's all I'm sayin'.  Oh, and I love everybody



 Everyone's got an opinion.  A girl I work with at the library likes the books but until she read Breaking Dawn she really didn't like Bella at all.  I think what I liked more about Twilight is the over all lightness - with some of the HP books...I don't know they were a bit dark sometimes.  Also, I really like a good love story & HP doesn't really have that.


----------



## t-beri

Just popping in to say THANKS for all the birthday wishes!  Let's just say it ended up being a better birthday than it started out as. 

 I gave the itty bitty baby dress to my MIL to serge the waist seam and forgot to take a picture  of it.    So no pics of my tiny tink dress.  

I am ready to start working on Lily's outfits for Oct.  so get ready for TOO MUCH LILY'S!!!!  I am hoping to have knocked out at least one outfit by Mon. 

...t.


----------



## snubie

100AcrePrincess said:


> Everyone's got an opinion.  A girl I work with at the library likes the books but until she read Breaking Dawn she really didn't like Bella at all.  I think what I liked more about Twilight is the over all lightness - with some of the HP books...I don't know they were a bit dark sometimes.  Also, I really like a good love story & HP doesn't really have that.



I agree with this.  I have a love/hate relationship with Bella.  She drives me crazy sometimes and I am not so sure she is a good role model for teen girls.  She is so dependent on having a "man" in her life for her to be complete.  And she is wiling to give up so much to keep that "man" in her life.


----------



## disneymommieof2

teresajoy said:


> Yes, I'm the GOOD sister! SHE use to sneak out her WINDOW at night!!!!
> 
> YAH Karen!!!They were!!!! They made fun of his SHIRT!


I would never do that  Shame on you Heather Sue!!!  
Now I feel bad   I wasn't really making fun- Just confused by his choice in wardrobe.  


minnie2 said:


> Ok this is a dumb ? but I keep hearing about the 'tag fairy'  what is it?
> 
> No clue but I wanted to say have fun!!!!!!!
> I just realized you said 10 yr reunion Your a youngin!  My 20 yr is next yr


I think it is a moderator person who takes quotes that you made and puts them in under your picture. 
And Thank You for saying I'm a youngin My dh and I are the olderest in our families and I never feel like a youngin except maybe around here sometimes- But I love that there is such a wide age range here!!  
My sil is going to be 21 next week and my bro & sil & bil (twins) just graduated last year! 


tadamom said:


> I planned our 10 yr. reunion (only b/c the 4 class officers that were voted to do it decided that they didn't want to) and we didn't bring anything.  However, I really meant to take some pictures with me -- especially some of the really funny ones!  Have a great time!


I don't think there has been very many hours put into planning this one- I don't think they even ran it in the local paper. I heard about it from a friend who heard from a friend. I definitely have some funny pictures- and I'm gonna bring them.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> 10 year just now!!!  Yup, you are young   My best friend and I brought our yearbook in the car to try to memorize the faces before we went!!!!  All I have to say is thank God for the name tags because I wouldn't have recognized many! (keep in mind, I had almost 400 in my graduating class though!).  Make sure to have pictures of your kiddos, those are the only pictures people ask to see.  We had a reunion website where people put up pics from HS, prom, graduation, etc so nobody actually brought pics with them.  But if you don't have a website, that might be fun to bring.


There is a website but you have to pay to put up the pictures, and access the "bonus" features. We had over 500 in our class and when we dug out our year books a couple weeks ago to look at them I didn't remember a ton of people!  And I went to the same school district from k-12. Well I guess if you don't have a class together or an activity why would you know everyone! I think there was about 1700 people in the whole school, grades 10-12. 


HeatherSue said:


> I had a blast at our 10 year reunion, so don't be nervous!  I was NOT at all popular in high school.  I was pretty much the invisible girl.  I wasn't quite dorky enough to get noticed, but far too geeky to be cool.  But, I planned our 10 year reunion and it was really fun.  People can change a lot in 10 years!


I was definitely NOT a cool/popular type. I was in Band from 6th to 11th gr., I did pep band and marching band and did a couple of plays- helping with props and such. Ahhh the memories.... 


princesskayla said:


> Well, I have 10 sewing days left until the Disney trip and I am so discouraged!!! I figured that I would make a dress for myself. Everything is going great until I get to my old nemesis - the zipper!!!
> I totally messed the entire dress up. So now I am feeling like a total failure.  And I lost an important sewing day to the stupid project!!
> 
> Plus I am exhusted - this baby making thing is making me sleepy. I am now seven weeks, which is further along than when I miscarried. I heard the heartbeat on Friday of last week.    My husband still doesn't know and it is driving me crazy. I really want to whine to him cause I feel yucky. I have started having horrible migranes last week, MD says that is "fine" but hey still hurt and I feel gulity taking meds. Oh well - only 18 more days til Disneyworld!


You must be bursting with excitement!! How fun!! I could never have lasted this long!! 
Just keep sewing, Just keep sewing, Just keep sewing sewing sewing   


sunnyday123 said:


> I am leaving in 28 days and have decided to make clothes for my daughter.  Problem number one:  I can't sew.  Problem number two: We leave in 28 days.
> 
> I need guidance!!!!!!!


This sounds like me last year! Just not enough time! I did make 1 outfit each for my kids and did a bunch of iron ons shirts. You could embellish plain jeans and shirts. Maybe a do a t-shirt dress. How old is your dd?


----------



## xdanielleax

Ok guys, I have the next 3 days off and I'm planning to sew all weekend.  I need to make at least 4 more outfits for Violette but I'm still iffy on what I want to make!! I know, I know...nothing like waiting til the last minute!  Here's our itinerary, can you guys give me some ideas on what themes I should go with?  Thanks!
Day 1 (Magic Kingdom, dinner Crystal Palace):
Already made Violette pooh toile outfit for this day, should I make another outfit as well?

Day 2 (Breakfast at Ohana's, Blizzard Beach(maybe), Downtown Disney)
Want to make V a Hawaiian print dress for breakfast..don't know what to do for DTD for evening.

Day 3 (Disney Hollywood Studios, dinner at Chef Mickey's)
I have minnie dot fabric and have an idea in mind for minnie outfit.  Our dinner is at 7pm so I don't know if I should keep her in the minnie outfit all day and make something else for DHS.  I have no clue what to make for DHS outfit.

Day 4 (Animal Kingdom, dinner at Boma)
I have fabric with different animals on it in black and white but I have no idea what I want to do with it

Day 5 (Magic Kingdom, Go home)
Have an idea for this day

Do you guys think I should go to walmart and pick her up a few disney tshirts to wear with shorts, just in case?  I know I don't have enough time to make 2 outfits for everyday.


----------



## disneymommieof2

xdanielleax said:


> Ok guys, I have the next 3 days off and I'm planning to sew all weekend.  I need to make at least 4 more outfits for Violette but I'm still iffy on what I want to make!! I know, I know...nothing like waiting til the last minute!  Here's our itinerary, can you guys give me some ideas on what themes I should go with?  Thanks!
> Day 1 (Magic Kingdom, dinner Crystal Palace):
> Already made Violette pooh toile outfit for this day, should I make another outfit as well?
> 
> Day 2 (Breakfast at Ohana's, Blizzard Beach(maybe), Downtown Disney)
> Want to make V a Hawaiian print dress for breakfast..don't know what to do for DTD for evening.
> 
> Day 3 (Disney Hollywood Studios, dinner at Chef Mickey's)
> I have minnie dot fabric and have an idea in mind for minnie outfit.  Our dinner is at 7pm so I don't know if I should keep her in the minnie outfit all day and make something else for DHS.  I have no clue what to make for DHS outfit.
> 
> Day 4 (Animal Kingdom, dinner at Boma)
> I have fabric with different animals on it in black and white but I have no idea what I want to do with it
> 
> Day 5 (Magic Kingdom, Go home)
> Have an idea for this day
> 
> Do you guys think I should go to walmart and pick her up a few disney tshirts to wear with shorts, just in case?  I know I don't have enough time to make 2 outfits for everyday.


For DTD what about her favorite character or a princess outfit 
I would suggest you that you do have a back up outfit for chef Mickeys Just in case she gets messy during the day. 
Check the photobucket for AK outfits and I bet you'll get inspired. 
Having back up is always a good thing! Just do the best you can! Does she like Playhouse disney- You could do a jojo or Little einsteins or mermaid outfit for dhs and save minnie for chef mickeys. I hope you post pictures I don't think we have seen Violette for a long time!! She's about 3 right?
Hope this helps!


----------



## xdanielleax

disneymommieof2 said:


> For DTD what about her favorite character or a princess outfit
> I would suggest you that you do have a back up outfit for chef Mickeys Just in case she gets messy during the day.
> Check the photobucket for AK outfits and I bet you'll get inspired.
> Having back up is always a good thing! Just do the best you can! Does she like Playhouse disney- You could do a jojo or Little einsteins or mermaid outfit for dhs and save minnie for chef mickeys. I hope you post pictures I don't think we have seen Violette for a long time!! She's about 3 right?
> Hope this helps!



Thanks for the input!  I just realized I have some pre shirred ariel fabric and an ariel pillowcase I was going to make a peasant shirt out of.  I may go buy a cinderella pillowcase as well and do one of those.  Violette just had her 2nd bday party.  I posted some pics of her party a few pages back   it was hannah montana themed   I'll definately post pics when i get done with an outfit!


----------



## disneymommieof2

xdanielleax said:


> Thanks for the input!  I just realized I have some pre shirred ariel fabric and an ariel pillowcase I was going to make a peasant shirt out of.  I may go buy a cinderella pillowcase as well and do one of those.  Violette just had her 2nd bday party.  I posted some pics of her party a few pages back   it was hannah montana themed   I'll definately post pics when i get done with an outfit!



I totally missed that!!! Was it on the last thread or on this one-I'll have to go back and find it! My Sophia just tuned 2 also. I couldn't remember if she was sophia's age or lily's age. I guess it is sophias age by lilys bd!


----------



## karebear1

I have nevner been so tired in all my life!!!

Didn't sleep much at all last night! So much for the sleep study!    More detailed info coming maybe later tonight or tomorrow morning.... PICS TOO!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

disneymommieof2 said:


> And Thank You for saying I'm a youngin My dh and I are the olderest in our families and I never feel like a youngin except maybe around here sometimes- But I love that there is such a wide age range here!!
> My sil is going to be 21 next week and my bro & sil & bil (twins) just graduated last year!


My DH is 4years younger than me and when I am around his brothers I really feel old. One graduated HS one month before we got married and the other one graduates this coming year.


----------



## peachygreen

So I just bought material to make 2 more outfits for my DD for Disney.  I bought some additional Mickey Fabric and some Pooh Toile for our Crystal Palace Breakfast.  If I can find some good Halloween fabric, I think I might make a Halloween Disney outfit since we are there on the 31st.  I'm being very optimistic on my available time to sew.  I need to cut out the first dress tonight since it is already washed and ready to go.


----------



## t-beri

OH Karen!!! I'm so sorry you had a tough time. My sister stayed w/ her boyfriend all night- on a cot.  She said it was to make him more comfortable b/c the situation was weird.... WHATEVER!!!  Of course my parents had to keep her kids all night so she could make him more "comfortable" GROW UP!!!!    Sorry, a little bit of "my sister sucks the life out of my parents" anger coming out there ...
Do tell us how it went after you catch some  

AHHH....NO MORE TALK ABOUT HIGH SCHOOL.  UGH!!!!My DH LOVED high school and is making me go to his 15 year reunion ( the 10 yr didn't pan out) we went to different schools but knew a lot of the same people even though he was a year ahead of me.  I have NO desire to go hang around people who I didn't hang around in school, heck- I don't wanna go hang out w/ kids I DID hang out with.  We are among a very small percentage of our classes who got married and had kids, we rarely run into someone we knew who we have the least bit in common with. And frankly I'm just not so thrilled at where I ended up in life so having to repeat it over and over throughout the night seems like a nightmare. They have a website just for their schools alumni I just saw that B added a slide show w/ a picture of me....and not a GREAT one!   

Don't worry I don't get the Davy Jones thing either, I just try to keep my head down 

OKAY: clearly the only way to settle the Twilight debate is for me to read it.  Since I am both a self described Vampire fan an avid Harry Potter reader I must read this book for myself and see whether it lives up to the hype.  

Is it a teen book?Somebody mentioned it not making a good example for young girls... I know I said I'm an HP fan....BUT I just read The Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants, cause I caught part of the movie (which was NOT really like the book) and thought I'd pick up a copy when I passed it in Waldemort the day before we were going to Orlando. I figured w/ my busted ankle I'd have some time to read and I did. So I did and really I had a hard time staying interested. It was weak to say the least. Though I see how it appeals to young girls. 

Who said let's start a book club...I am so IN!  I haven't been reading nearly enough.

...t.


----------



## karamat

disneymommieof2 said:


> I have my 10 yr. HS reunion on saturday- I am both nervous and excited... Thank goodness some of my friends that I still know and hang out with are also going.
> I have a question for all of you that have been to reunions before-
> What do you bring?? Pictures, yearbooks, nothing?? Just curious- thanks!!



I wish I had thought about brining a yearbook to my 10 year reunion.  There were so few people I recoginzed.


----------



## glorib

Ok, ladies and gentlemen!  I have some good news!  I just found out that I got a job that I had applied and interviewed for!  It's at the same hospital that I work at now, but in one of the outpatient clinics!  Why is that exciting, you ask?  IT IS A DAYTIME JOB!  NO MORE NIGHTS!  Whew!  I will be a normal person.  Well, relatively speaking, of course  
I will miss the babies something fierce, I'm sure, but I feel like this will be better for the family and for me.  Seeing as I have a horrible time sleeping anymore, I think this will help, plus maybe I can lose some of the weight I put on working nights for 7 years.  It's only two days a week, so that's good too, but I may try to also work at a nursing agency for a little extra moola plus then I can still do NICU, but maybe only one shift every two weeks or so.  Anyhoo, I'm excited but really nervous as well.  I've only ever been a NICU nurse.  I'll actually have patients that can talk.  Yikes!

Good News #2 - We are in the preliminary planning stages for an Oct. 09 trip to WDW!  Possibly at the Contemorary or Wilderness Lodge!  WOOHOO!  Anyone else planning that far in advance?


----------



## snubie

t-beri said:


> OKAY: clearly the only way to settle the Twilight debate is for me to read it.  Since I am both a self described Vampire fan an avid Harry Potter reader I must read this book for myself and see whether it lives up to the hype.
> 
> Is it a teen book?Somebody mentioned it not making a good example for young girls... I know I said I'm an HP fan....BUT I just read The Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants, cause I caught part of the movie (which was NOT really like the book) and thought I'd pick up a copy when I passed it in Waldemort the day before we were going to Orlando. I figured w/ my busted ankle I'd have some time to read and I did. So I did and really I had a hard time staying interested. It was weak to say the least. Though I see how it appeals to young girls.
> 
> Who said let's start a book club...I am so IN!  I haven't been reading nearly enough.
> 
> ...t.


Yes, Twilight series are considered Young Adult books.  Did not stop me from reading them though.

P.S. I am a librarian and the teens at the school I worked at loved the books.  I also spent many an hour at work reading all different YA books - they can be addictive.  The Princess Diaries are a favorite series of mine.


----------



## snubie

glorib said:


> Ok, ladies and gentlemen!  I have some good news!  I just found out that I got a job that I had applied and interviewed for!  It's at the same hospital that I work at now, but in one of the outpatient clinics!  Why is that exciting, you ask?  IT IS A DAYTIME JOB!  NO MORE NIGHTS!  Whew!  I will be a normal person.  Well, relatively speaking, of course
> I will miss the babies something fierce, I'm sure, but I feel like this will be better for the family and for me.  Seeing as I have a horrible time sleeping anymore, I think this will help, plus maybe I can lose some of the weight I put on working nights for 7 years.  It's only two days a week, so that's good too, but I may try to also work at a nursing agency for a little extra moola plus then I can still do NICU, but maybe only one shift every two weeks or so.  Anyhoo, I'm excited but really nervous as well.  I've only ever been a NICU nurse.  I'll actually have patients that can talk.  Yikes!
> 
> Good News #2 - We are in the preliminary planning stages for an Oct. 09 trip to WDW!  Possibly at the Contemorary or Wilderness Lodge!  WOOHOO!  Anyone else planning that far in advance?



   CONGRATS on both bits of good news.


----------



## karamat

glorib said:


> Good News #2 - We are in the preliminary planning stages for an Oct. 09 trip to WDW!  Possibly at the Contemorary or Wilderness Lodge!  WOOHOO!  Anyone else planning that far in advance?



I am... December 09 for DD's 2nd birthday.  Although I'm hoping to also go March 09 for the Princess Half-Marathon (just need to sit down with my running partner to make the arrangements.)

Congrats on the new job!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

I just came back from Walmart, and the lady told me that the fabric department will be closing in about 8-9 months (next Spring)...that makes me so sad because they have a pretty big fabric department, and have fabric that I have never seen in my JoAnns and Hancocks.   

Anyway, sorry I am not multiquoting but I love all the outfits posted the last few days....

disneymom0104  great outfits, and I love the Snow white outfit!  

PoohnpigletCA  your aunt is so talented.  I love all the outfits, especially the Belle dress.  

Jen414  Welcome..and your girls are so adorable in their disney customs!  

PrincessKell  hope Georgia had a great first day of 1st grade.  She looked really happy and excited!

100AcrePrincess  great outfit for first day of school, and love that picture of her hugging her baby sister!   

Sohappy  your boys are so cute!!! I really like the bowling shirt..I bought the pattern, but havent made anything with it yet.

LauraP  love the Wendy dress!

Jham  I love the halloween/candy corn shirt and skirt.  Where did you find the polka dot fabric?   Our Joann and Hancocks hardly have any polka dot fabric, and I love polka dots!!  Would you mind if I case it for my dd, if I can find the polka dot fabric, or I might just use some other yellow and orange fabric.  I love the colors and how it looks!!

Heather  hows the sewing room organization coming along????  I have spent way too much of my time reading that website/blog that you posted, and looking at all the organizations tools!!

I will be back to catch up later.


----------



## t-beri

snubie said:


> Yes, Twilight series are considered Young Adult books.  Did not stop me from reading them though.
> 
> P.S. I am a librarian and the teens at the school I worked at loved the books.  I also spent many an hour at work reading all different YA books - they can be addictive.  The Princess Diaries are a favorite series of mine.



Our H.S. librarian was always trying to convince me to become a librarian BUT when you're 16 you just think of librarians as old ladies, ya know.  THAT and I am fiercely allergic to mold spored and dust mites- both of which abound in libraries.  I can usually only spend minimal time in one before I am sneezing and wheezing  Not a good job choice. But, oh, I do love books so! I am definitely NOT discrediting them for being a young adult book....HP is my Favorite...I just had that recent run in w/ The Sisterhood that has put me off.  I will certainly pick up a copy ASAP.



glorib said:


> Ok, ladies and gentlemen!  I have some good news!  I just found out that I got a job that I had applied and interviewed for!  It's at the same hospital that I work at now, but in one of the outpatient clinics!  Why is that exciting, you ask?  IT IS A DAYTIME JOB!  NO MORE NIGHTS!  Whew!  I will be a normal person.  Well, relatively speaking, of course
> I will miss the babies something fierce, I'm sure, but I feel like this will be better for the family and for me.  Seeing as I have a horrible time sleeping anymore, I think this will help, plus maybe I can lose some of the weight I put on working nights for 7 years.  It's only two days a week, so that's good too, but I may try to also work at a nursing agency for a little extra moola plus then I can still do NICU, but maybe only one shift every two weeks or so.  Anyhoo, I'm excited but really nervous as well.  I've only ever been a NICU nurse.  I'll actually have patients that can talk.  Yikes!
> 
> Good News #2 - We are in the preliminary planning stages for an Oct. 09 trip to WDW!  Possibly at the Contemorary or Wilderness Lodge!  WOOHOO!  Anyone else planning that far in advance?


WOW Lori!!! That is REALLY good news!!  I am so happy for you.  Daytimes will be better and you can always volunteer in the NICU too if you can't get shifts there.  I'm sure it would be just as nice to be volunteer and NOT have all of those responsibilities just get to sit and rock and feed littles all day and BONUS-you know the ropes!!!  Your adorable kids are gonna be so glad to have you around more. CONGRATULATIONS!!!   

and NO I am not planning that far in advance. *One trip at a time, LORI! * I'm still working on Oct. 08  That's just b/c I - yet again BROKE (thank God I'm back in school, maybe someday I'll have money to take on vacation!!!) so I don't really know what activities I'll be able to do. Luckily I'm a pro and can throw together an itinerary in the blink of an eye once I know what our budget is gonna be. 

...t.


----------



## ScrapMeHappy

Hi everyone! I have been lurking here for a while, and finally decided to sign up for an account so I can post.  I am loving all the amazing disney customs posted here, and I am inspired to get myself a sewing machine, and to start sewing.  Do you take classes, or is it possible to learn by myself?  I don't have a sewing machine, but have been looking and researching online, and have been looking at some local machine shops as well.  So many choices, and the price range as well.  What machine do you have..and if you don't mind, how much does it cost?  What do you like about it?


----------



## jessica52877

I taught myself how to sew with just some common sense (although many mistakes) and following a pattern. I did a whole baby's room first, crib, decor and more. Then moved on to a button down shirt. 

My first machine was a cheap brother from walmart, then a mega brother and I also have a brother cs7700I I think it is. It is the costco version. If you go to costco.com you'll see it. It was $169. I really love it for sewing.

We will all be happy to answer any questions and help along the way. youcanmakethis.com is a great site for beginners to buy a pattern as it has pictures along the way to help out. CarlaC's easy fit pants are one of the easiest.


----------



## kjbrown

karamat said:


> I am... December 09 for DD's 2nd birthday.  Although I'm hoping to also go March 09 for the Princess Half-Marathon (just need to sit down with my running partner to make the arrangements.)
> 
> Congrats on the new job!



Ooh, I sooooooo wanna do this half marathon!  I am doing my first one this November and saw the Princess one announced and just about flipped!  I have to convince DH that I NEED to do this!


----------



## snubie

t-beri said:


> Our H.S. librarian was always trying to convince me to become a librarian BUT when you're 16 you just think of librarians as old ladies, ya know.  THAT and I am fiercely allergic to mold spored and dust mites- both of which abound in libraries.  I can usually only spend minimal time in one before I am sneezing and wheezing  Not a good job choice. But, oh, I do love books so! I am definitely NOT discrediting them for being a young adult book....HP is my Favorite...I just had that recent run in w/ The Sisterhood that has put me off.  I will certainly pick up a copy ASAP.
> 
> ...t.



I have not read the Traveling Pants series but I can tell you that the Twilight series will hook you in quickly.  I have not heard of one person (Young Adult or "full" adult? ) that did not like the book.


----------



## glorib

snubie said:


> CONGRATS on both bits of good news.





karamat said:


> I am... December 09 for DD's 2nd birthday.  Although I'm hoping to also go March 09 for the Princess Half-Marathon (just need to sit down with my running partner to make the arrangements.)
> 
> Congrats on the new job!





t-beri said:


> WOW Lori!!! That is REALLY good news!!  I am so happy for you.  Daytimes will be better and you can always volunteer in the NICU too if you can't get shifts there.  I'm sure it would be just as nice to be volunteer and NOT have all of those responsibilities just get to sit and rock and feed littles all day and BONUS-you know the ropes!!!  Your adorable kids are gonna be so glad to have you around more. CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> 
> and NO I am not planning that far in advance. *One trip at a time, LORI! * I'm still working on Oct. 08  That's just b/c I - yet again BROKE (thank God I'm back in school, maybe someday I'll have money to take on vacation!!!) so I don't really know what activities I'll be able to do. Luckily I'm a pro and can throw together an itinerary in the blink of an eye once I know what our budget is gonna be.
> 
> ...t.



Thanks, guys!!!

and T - 
1) Happy Birthday (I'm a day late and a dollar short, as usual!)
2) I hadn't even thought about volunteering in the NICU - that's a great idea!
3) You cracky me up with your "one trip at a time" comment!  I tried to talk DH into Oct 08, but he wasn't having it, so I'll settle for next year!


----------



## t-beri

ScrapMeHappy said:


> Hi everyone! I have been lurking here for a while, and finally decided to sign up for an account so I can post.  I am loving all the amazing disney customs posted here, and I am inspired to get myself a sewing machine, and to start sewing.  Do you take classes, or is it possible to learn by myself?  I don't have a sewing machine, but have been looking and researching online, and have been looking at some local machine shops as well.  So many choices, and the price range as well.  What machine do you have..and if you don't mind, how much does it cost?  What do you like about it?


FIRST  

I pretty much am self taught.  My mom sews but in an "unauthorized" kind of way  she kind of makes up her own sewing rules.  My MIL however knows all of the terminology and techniques etc.  So I had a fall back if I couldn't figure something out.  There is a book about sewing basics by Simplicity that i can't remember the name of but Stephres might, I think she has it.

You can check out the book marks on page 1 there is a section for links to sites w/ sewing tips.

about the machine. My mom uses a 1940's singer that only has a straight stitch and my MIL has a wonderful Janome.  I have a machine that's slightly in between and we all seem to get the same thing accomplished- though I certainly recommend having a machine that zig zags not to worry it's a standard thing nowadas   I'm sure that if you have been going to a local sewing shop they can point you in the right direction. Just tell them that you are learning and you want something that will be sufficient. 
I got mine from a local guy who does machine repair. He sometimes refurbishes machines and sells them secondhand so I got a Kenmore that was made by Janome (which is a good name brand) for like 50 bucks and I LOVE IT!!!  I'm sure if you keep your eyes out you might be able to find a good used machine for now.  Then if you find you LOVE sewing and can't stop you can upgrade to a better machine.  

And if you've been lurking you know that we totally LOVE youcanmakethis.com  (I think we should get a group discount code for all the promoting we do for this site!!! )
Most of the patterns on there are completely beginner friendly and don't use a lot of sewing terms or explain them if they do.  They also usually include great  sewing tips and tricks of the trade.
Carla C's are beautiful, versatile and easy-what more could you want!!  I would definitely invest in her easy fit pant pattern and the simply sweet tops and dresses...oh and her portrait peasant dress. It's been said before, but I'll say it this time..YOU CAN MAKE ANYTHING WITH THESE 3 PATTERNS!!!

Other than that, if you want to know something just ask. 
BEST OF LUCK!
...t.


----------



## jham

Just a friendly reminder BIGDISGRANDMA Big Give shipping deadline is Monday--THANK YOU!
 




glorib said:


> Ok, ladies and gentlemen!  I have some good news!  I just found out that I got a job that I had applied and interviewed for!  It's at the same hospital that I work at now, but in one of the outpatient clinics!  Why is that exciting, you ask?  IT IS A DAYTIME JOB!  NO MORE NIGHTS!  Whew!  I will be a normal person.  Well, relatively speaking, of course
> I will miss the babies something fierce, I'm sure, but I feel like this will be better for the family and for me.  Seeing as I have a horrible time sleeping anymore, I think this will help, plus maybe I can lose some of the weight I put on working nights for 7 years.  It's only two days a week, so that's good too, but I may try to also work at a nursing agency for a little extra moola plus then I can still do NICU, but maybe only one shift every two weeks or so.  Anyhoo, I'm excited but really nervous as well.  I've only ever been a NICU nurse.  I'll actually have patients that can talk.  Yikes!
> 
> Good News #2 - We are in the preliminary planning stages for an Oct. 09 trip to WDW!  Possibly at the Contemorary or Wilderness Lodge!  WOOHOO!  Anyone else planning that far in advance?



   How nice to have "normal" hours!  I agree with T, just go to the NICU and hold and rock those babies when it's convenient for you!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Jham  I love the halloween/candy corn shirt and skirt.  Where did you find the polka dot fabric?   Our Joann and Hancocks hardly have any polka dot fabric, and I love polka dots!!  Would you mind if I case it for my dd, if I can find the polka dot fabric, or I might just use some other yellow and orange fabric.  I love the colors and how it looks!!



Thanks.  I got the fabric at Joanns.  The yellow polka dot was with the gingham.  The orange polka dot they got in a few weeks ago for their Founder's Day sale which is going on now.  It is on sale now for $1.99 a yard and now my Joann's is out of orange and I need more.   



jessica52877 said:


> I taught myself how to sew with just some common sense (although many mistakes) and following a pattern. I did a whole baby's room first, crib, decor and more. Then moved on to a button down shirt.
> 
> My first machine was a cheap brother from walmart, then a mega brother and I also have a brother cs7700I I think it is. It is the costco version. If you go to costco.com you'll see it. It was $169. I really love it for sewing.
> 
> We will all be happy to answer any questions and help along the way. youcanmakethis.com is a great site for beginners to buy a pattern as it has pictures along the way to help out. CarlaC's easy fit pants are one of the easiest.



I did not realize we have the same machine!  So I'm going to try to do an applique like yours, what number do you set your stitch length and width on for applique?  TIA!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Sukie said:


> I am thinking about getting a new machine. The last one I got was from Montgomery Ward. It still goes, however I will be making costumes for my grandchildren and I will need one that makes buttonholes. I know there are  lot of new products out there. Any Ideas?   Thanks in advance.



My Brother CS6000i makes the easiest buttonholes. I love this machine. But I just broke it!!! I was sort of not paying much attention, after all, it was just a long straight line. I had half an eye on the tv, olympics. Well, I didn't get the pin out fast enough and it bent the needle and jammed. I'm not sure what happened, but the feeddog wouldn't move. I dropped the feeddog to see if something was in there, and now I can't lift the feeddog. OMG!! I was freaking since I have so much to sew before vaca. Mom lent me hers.  I dread taking it in for repair!. They insist on cleaning it first which is $80.


----------



## MoeFam

Hello all. 

I am preparing for our April 09 trip and want to get a head start on a few customs, as well as Halloween etc. In the past - I never used a pattern, I just made my own. However- a stripwork jumper has been tricky for me in getting the bib section correct. I decided to check out CarlaC's patterns, and I have a few questions. 

I have heard good things about the jumper, peasant blouse and easy fit pants- they come in a bundle. So should I just get that?

Also- how much paper do you actually print?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

ScrapMeHappy said:


> Hi everyone! I have been lurking here for a while, and finally decided to sign up for an account so I can post.  I am loving all the amazing disney customs posted here, and I am inspired to get myself a sewing machine, and to start sewing.  Do you take classes, or is it possible to learn by myself?  I don't have a sewing machine, but have been looking and researching online, and have been looking at some local machine shops as well.  So many choices, and the price range as well.  What machine do you have..and if you don't mind, how much does it cost?  What do you like about it?


Welcome!!! 

Youtube has some videos posted to help people to learn how to sew. That's a good free way to learn to sew. I learned in Home Ec and then self taught myself some and then these lovely ladies were very helpful when I needed help. I learned to applique because of these ladies. 

I also want to second Tiffani's comment on the three CarlaC patterns. They are the best and just about anything can be made using them. It is also easy to make them "fancy". 

I now have a Brother SE-350. It does embroidary, self button holes and it sews. I paid about $375 for mine. I'm sure if you shop around you could find a better price for it. Mine was an impulse buy that my DH prodded me into (Ok I'll admit it he didn't have to prod too hard.) I love the button hole feature on my machine the best. All I have to do is line everything up and it does the rest with the push of a button.

Good Luck with your first sewing endeavor and remember that we are all here to help you out. And remember there are no stupid questions. We have all asked the same questions from time to time and all made the same mistakes.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

MoeFam said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I am preparing for our April 09 trip and want to get a head start on a few customs, as well as Halloween etc. In the past - I never used a pattern, I just made my own. However- a stripwork jumper has been tricky for me in getting the bib section correct. I decided to check out CarlaC's patterns, and I have a few questions.
> 
> I have heard good things about the jumper, peasant blouse and easy fit pants- they come in a bundle. So should I just get that?
> 
> Also- how much paper do you actually print?
> 
> Thanks for any help!


Those three are the best are the best ones to get. I only print the pattern pieces and run back and forth to the computer for the directions. That's how I get my exercise.


----------



## LauraP22

I always print the whole pattern on YCMT but DH says "goodbye paperless, hello clueless" (a reference to Dilbert's boss) every time I do it


----------



## sheridee32

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I scare easily too...yes, I will never look at IASW the same again!  If I didn't already think those dolls were creepy!!!  Number 2 is set in Animal Kingdom!!!  I'm guessing that the Dinosaur ride is going to get a lot scarier too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 10 year just now!!!  Yup, you are young   My best friend and I brought our yearbook in the car to try to memorize the faces before we went!!!!  All I have to say is thank God for the name tags because I wouldn't have recognized many! (keep in mind, I had almost 400 in my graduating class though!).  Make sure to have pictures of your kiddos, those are the only pictures people ask to see.  We had a reunion website where people put up pics from HS, prom, graduation, etc so nobody actually brought pics with them.  But if you don't have a website, that might be fun to bring.



I am going to 30th the Friday before we leave for our trip, I cant wait


----------



## sheridee32

sohappy said:


> Be careful on Kingdom Keepers- Its a small world CREEPS me out now!  I scare easily though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have NO IDEA if it is scary or not.  On another Mommy type board, there is a small group that was crazy addicted to Harry Potter (me included).  I notice that lots of them now have twilight info/avvys.  I don't know if it is similar or not, but I will let you know after this weekend. . .



I thouht Kingdom Keepers was neat but it was a little creepy, I read it in a weekend


----------



## 2cutekidz

I am looking for the Blue Friends Around the World fabric from Joanns - the main fabric with the flags.  I need at least a yard.  PM me if anyone has some they are willing to part with  Or if anyone is willing to check their local store.


----------



## Clutterbug

Hello all!  I was gone on vacation last week and I'm finally getting caught up at work and then caught up on this thread.  I guess I'll have to give up on finishing Part 7. 

I love everything that has been posted!

WELCOME! to all the those who have joined us.  The more the merrier! 






MoeFam said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I am preparing for our April 09 trip and want to get a head start on a few customs, as well as Halloween etc. In the past - I never used a pattern, I just made my own. However- a stripwork jumper has been tricky for me in getting the bib section correct. I decided to check out CarlaC's patterns, and I have a few questions.
> 
> I have heard good things about the jumper, peasant blouse and easy fit pants- they come in a bundle. So should I just get that?
> 
> Also- how much paper do you actually print?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help!



I'm so glad you decided to join us! Yes, if you want some great basic patterns those are perfect to start with and can be made so many diffrent ways.  CarlaC packs them full of tips too. 

I have my computer near me when I'm sewing, so I just print the pattern pieces and read the instructions from the computer as I sew.





ScrapMeHappy said:


> Hi everyone! I have been lurking here for a while, and finally decided to sign up for an account so I can post.  I am loving all the amazing disney customs posted here, and I am inspired to get myself a sewing machine, and to start sewing.  Do you take classes, or is it possible to learn by myself?  I don't have a sewing machine, but have been looking and researching online, and have been looking at some local machine shops as well.  So many choices, and the price range as well.  What machine do you have..and if you don't mind, how much does it cost?  What do you like about it?



When I started sewing again year ago, I wasn't sure how much time I'd actually devote to it, so I went with a pretty basic model.  I got the Brother CE4000 from WalMart for about $140.  I've been using it for a year and have been very happy with it.  It has quite a few stitches and  makes VERY easy button holes.  Now that I'm loving sewing, I think I may move up to a nicer machine at some point, but IMO this one has already paid for itself and will make a great back-up.


----------



## ncmomof2

I love everything that has been posted!  

I was wondering what YCMT pattern you all recommend for handbags.  I want a tote but there are three that look good:  the pocket handbag, the trnedy tote and the all purpose tote.  The all purpose tote seems too big but are they adjustable?  That is why I liked the pocket handbag because it appears to be in four sizes and I guess I could chose to just not put the pocket in?  I love handbags and they would make great Christmas gifts!

I finished the patchwork skirt for the applique I made over the weekend.  Somehow the waist is too big so it needs a pin    I put four appliques on the skirt:  two mickey heads, a crown and a glass slipper.  She does not seem to like it so I hope that is just because she woke up grumpy!  That is alot of work if she refuses to wear it!


----------



## LauraP22

ncmomof2 said:


> I love everything that has been posted!
> 
> I was wondering what YCMT pattern you all recommend for handbags.  I want a tote but there are three that look good:  the pocket handbag, the trnedy tote and the all purpose tote.  The all purpose tote seems too big but are they adjustable?  That is why I liked the pocket handbag because it appears to be in four sizes and I guess I could chose to just not put the pocket in?  I love handbags and they would make great Christmas gifts!
> 
> I finished the patchwork skirt for the applique I made over the weekend.  Somehow the waist is too big so it needs a pin    I put four appliques on the skirt:  two mickey heads, a crown and a glass slipper.  She does not seem to like it so I hope that is just because she woke up grumpy!  That is alot of work if she refuses to wear it!




She looks darling in it and I'm sure she'll enjoy the attention in Disney when she wears it


----------



## jham

ncmomof2 said:


> I love everything that has been posted!
> 
> I was wondering what YCMT pattern you all recommend for handbags.  I want a tote but there are three that look good:  the pocket handbag, the trnedy tote and the all purpose tote.  The all purpose tote seems too big but are they adjustable?  That is why I liked the pocket handbag because it appears to be in four sizes and I guess I could chose to just not put the pocket in?  I love handbags and they would make great Christmas gifts!
> 
> I finished the patchwork skirt for the applique I made over the weekend.  Somehow the waist is too big so it needs a pin    I put four appliques on the skirt:  two mickey heads, a crown and a glass slipper.  She does not seem to like it so I hope that is just because she woke up grumpy!  That is alot of work if she refuses to wear it!




That turned out really cute!

Here is what I made today, not for Lily, it's only 12month size but at least I used up the extra tee shirts I had lying around.


----------



## Astro Orbiter

I'm making another twirl skirt for DD - the problem is that it takes me an hour to gather each row for the bottom rows because there's 32 6" squares on the bottom row and a 280" ruffle on the bottom of that.

So, as I'm sewing squares together, I'm wondering if there's a way to use elastic thead in the bobbin to gather?  If I use elastic thread, what stitch length should I use?

My gathering foot doesn't work for this - it doesn't get me the exact 2:1 gathering I need.  

Thanks!

Deb


----------



## kimmylaj

live from disney- rain rain and more rain. no body can see the kids customs under their raincoats,  tropical storm fay is getting me down. so next time i come in august custom ponchos only. i thought i posted this this morning but it isnt showing up on my computer so sorry if it is a double post.
but really cant you see it now custom ponchos to match every outfit.


----------



## ncmomof2

kimmylaj said:


> live from disney- rain rain and more rain. no body can see the kids customs under their raincoats,  tropical storm fay is getting me down. so next time i come in august custom ponchos only. i thought i posted this this morning but it isnt showing up on my computer so sorry if it is a double post.
> but really cant you see it now custom ponchos to match every outfit.



Sorry to hear about the rain!  Hopefully the sun will shine soon and the parks will be empty for you.


----------



## princesskayla

kjbrown said:


> Ooh, I sooooooo wanna do this half marathon!  I am doing my first one this November and saw the Princess one announced and just about flipped!  I have to convince DH that I NEED to do this!



I would love to do the princess half marathon, but I would be sight! Running a half-marathon at 8mos pregnant would not be the greatest of ideas!! 



ncmomof2 said:


> I love everything that has been posted!
> 
> I finished the patchwork skirt for the applique I made over the weekend.  Somehow the waist is too big so it needs a pin    I put four appliques on the skirt:  two mickey heads, a crown and a glass slipper.  She does not seem to like it so I hope that is just because she woke up grumpy!  That is alot of work if she refuses to wear it!



Very cute! You did a great job on it. I am sure she will change her mind as soon as she gets to WDW.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

princesskayla said:


> Plus I am exhusted - this baby making thing is making me sleepy. I am now seven weeks, which is further along than when I miscarried. I heard the heartbeat on Friday of last week.    My husband still doesn't know and it is driving me crazy. I really want to whine to him cause I feel yucky. I have started having horrible migranes last week, MD says that is "fine" but hey still hurt and I feel gulity taking meds. Oh well - only 18 more days til Disneyworld!



I can't believe that you've managed to keep the secret this long!!!  Glad baby is doing well.  Hope the migraines taper off soon!  



Tinka_Belle said:


> My DH is 4years younger than me and when I am around his brothers I really feel old. One graduated HS one month before we got married and the other one graduates this coming year.



My SIL is 9 years younger than me...I know what you mean.  The other day I was over their house looking at People magazine and commenting on tight-rolled jeans coming back and how it was so stupid back then...why oh why is it coming back.  My SIL and her friend said "what are you talking about...aren't your pants tight rolled right now???"  (I was wearing those cargo capris from Old Navy that roll up and are held rolled by a button)...I just shook my head.  



glorib said:


> Ok, ladies and gentlemen!  I have some good news!  I just found out that I got a job that I had applied and interviewed for!  It's at the same hospital that I work at now, but in one of the outpatient clinics!  Why is that exciting, you ask?  IT IS A DAYTIME JOB!  NO MORE NIGHTS!  Whew!  I will be a normal person.  Well, relatively speaking, of course
> I will miss the babies something fierce, I'm sure, but I feel like this will be better for the family and for me.  Seeing as I have a horrible time sleeping anymore, I think this will help, plus maybe I can lose some of the weight I put on working nights for 7 years.  It's only two days a week, so that's good too, but I may try to also work at a nursing agency for a little extra moola plus then I can still do NICU, but maybe only one shift every two weeks or so.  Anyhoo, I'm excited but really nervous as well.  I've only ever been a NICU nurse.  I'll actually have patients that can talk.  Yikes!
> 
> Good News #2 - We are in the preliminary planning stages for an Oct. 09 trip to WDW!  Possibly at the Contemorary or Wilderness Lodge!  WOOHOO!  Anyone else planning that far in advance?



Congrats!!!!



snubie said:


> Yes, Twilight series are considered Young Adult books.  Did not stop me from reading them though.
> 
> P.S. I am a librarian and the teens at the school I worked at loved the books.  I also spent many an hour at work reading all different YA books - they can be addictive.  The Princess Diaries are a favorite series of mine.




So glad that I'm not the ONLY one who ventures into the Young Adult section now and again!!!

Big Give MistyMouse...Shipping Deadline is tomorrow!  I think she has gotten everything that was signed up for but in case someone was sending any pixie dust...tomorrow is the last day.  She leaves in 15 days!  I know this because I leave in 15 days!!!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

kimmylaj said:


> live from disney- rain rain and more rain. no body can see the kids customs under their raincoats,  tropical storm fay is getting me down. so next time i come in august custom ponchos only. i thought i posted this this morning but it isnt showing up on my computer so sorry if it is a double post.
> but really cant you see it now custom ponchos to match every outfit.



Oh no!!!  Sending you dry thoughts and a


----------



## Stephres

glorib said:


> Ok, ladies and gentlemen!  I have some good news!  I just found out that I got a job that I had applied and interviewed for!  It's at the same hospital that I work at now, but in one of the outpatient clinics!  Why is that exciting, you ask?  IT IS A DAYTIME JOB!  NO MORE NIGHTS!  Whew!  I will be a normal person.  Well, relatively speaking, of course
> I will miss the babies something fierce, I'm sure, but I feel like this will be better for the family and for me.  Seeing as I have a horrible time sleeping anymore, I think this will help, plus maybe I can lose some of the weight I put on working nights for 7 years.  It's only two days a week, so that's good too, but I may try to also work at a nursing agency for a little extra moola plus then I can still do NICU, but maybe only one shift every two weeks or so.  Anyhoo, I'm excited but really nervous as well.  I've only ever been a NICU nurse.  I'll actually have patients that can talk.  Yikes!
> 
> Good News #2 - We are in the preliminary planning stages for an Oct. 09 trip to WDW!  Possibly at the Contemorary or Wilderness Lodge!  WOOHOO!  Anyone else planning that far in advance?



Great news! Hope everything works out!



ScrapMeHappy said:


> Hi everyone! I have been lurking here for a while, and finally decided to sign up for an account so I can post.  I am loving all the amazing disney customs posted here, and I am inspired to get myself a sewing machine, and to start sewing.  Do you take classes, or is it possible to learn by myself?  I don't have a sewing machine, but have been looking and researching online, and have been looking at some local machine shops as well.  So many choices, and the price range as well.  What machine do you have..and if you don't mind, how much does it cost?  What do you like about it?



If you buy a machine at a local shop, they mostly likely will offer classes. I don't like classes so I am mostly self-taught (although my mom taught me when I was a kid). The book T is talking about is called Simplicity's Simply the Best and is a great reference guide. Also I know that CarlaC's patterns at youcanmakethis are great because she explains everything and has pictures.

I can't help you on sewing machines. I have a cheap Kenmore that doesn't do hardly anything but sew in a straight line, but it works for me.



MoeFam said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I am preparing for our April 09 trip and want to get a head start on a few customs, as well as Halloween etc. In the past - I never used a pattern, I just made my own. However- a stripwork jumper has been tricky for me in getting the bib section correct. I decided to check out CarlaC's patterns, and I have a few questions.
> 
> I have heard good things about the jumper, peasant blouse and easy fit pants- they come in a bundle. So should I just get that?
> 
> Also- how much paper do you actually print?
> 
> Thanks for any help!



I use the jumper and peasant blouse a lot. You can change them up so it never feels like the same old pattern. I don't use the easy fit pants as much because I bought commercial pants patterns but I bet I will when they outgrow them. 

I don't print but run back and forth like Tinka_Bell. 



ncmomof2 said:


>



I don't know anything about the totes, but they do look cute! I have only done the knot bag and that's because they were offering a special promotion. I bet whatever you choose will be great though.

I love how your patchwork skirt came out, with the extra special appliqués. So cute! I bet she will love it too when she's less grumpy.



jham said:


>



You are making some adorable stuff lately, love this and the candy corn outfit. I am probably going to have to case that because it is too sweet!



Astro Orbiter said:


> I'm making another twirl skirt for DD - the problem is that it takes me an hour to gather each row for the bottom rows because there's 32 6" squares on the bottom row and a 280" ruffle on the bottom of that.
> 
> So, as I'm sewing squares together, I'm wondering if there's a way to use elastic thead in the bobbin to gather?  If I use elastic thread, what stitch length should I use?
> 
> My gathering foot doesn't work for this - it doesn't get me the exact 2:1 gathering I need.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Deb



I am not sure, I really take the long way to gather but I guess you can try it and see. You might have stumbled onto the next best thing!

*Happy Birthday (late) T! * 

Sorry, it's been so busy around here. I haven't had a chance to run around naked at all! The kids started school (after one hurricane day off) and I am helping one of the kindergarten teachers. It is so much work, I could never teach kindergarten! Soccer practice started this week so we have been busy every afternoon. I am exhausted.

Oh, and I had some T-like injuries this week. I sewed my finger and put a nice gash into it and I sliced my toe open on the ironing board (one of the rubber feet came off somehow). I did manage to finish what I was making but Megan won't try it on because tomorrow is school spirit day and she wants to wear her school shirt.  Maybe next week!

Oh, and in other interesting news, Megan wore her Hannah Montana skirt and the girl whose mother asked me to make her something and never thanked me asked me to make her one. The girl asked, not the mom. I have leftover fabric and could make her a simple skirt pretty easily. Maybe I could tell the girl she has to say thank you, lol!

I'm sorry I've missed a lot, I have been reading and I try to answer questions if I know them. Someone sent me a pm saying that I was a wealth of information and inspiration. Me? I just started sewing again last summer. Yes, it made me cry! Thanks.


----------



## Disney 4 Me

I just wanted to share what Colby(2) said to me tonight. I was sitting on the rocking chair. He came over to me, put his head on my lap and said, "Mommy, I love you so much." It was soooo sweet, I almost cried. 

I might be a bit emotional becuase Heidi starts first grade next week and both Colby and Aleah are getting ready for preschool, which starts after Labor Day. Colby is going 2 days a week and Aleah 4 days. Very sad. (No running naked thru the house for me!)


----------



## schnerk

ncmomof2 said:


>




That came out so well!!!


----------



## schnerk

snubie said:


> I have not read the Traveling Pants series but I can tell you that the Twilight series will hook you in quickly.  I have not heard of one person (Young Adult or "full" adult? ) that did not like the book.



Well, I guess I am heading to the book store tomorrow...


----------



## schnerk

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I just came back from Walmart, and the lady told me that the fabric department will be closing in about 8-9 months (next Spring)...that makes me so sad because they have a pretty big fabric department, and have fabric that I have never seen in my JoAnns and Hancocks.



On the bright side, mayme they will have a huge sale and you can build up your stash   <---- trying to see the glass half fulll (or full of beer  )


----------



## tanyaandallie

Hi all!  I have not posted here in a very long time!  My dd has decided she really wants to be Mary Poppins for Halloween.  Has anyone here made a Mary Poppins costume or know of a good pattern for Mary Poppins?

Thanks!!!


----------



## jham

Lily and I delivered the Belle dress to her little friend tonight.  Thank goodness it was a hit.  She tried it on and just got soooo excited!  She was bouncing around and dancing.  It was a little contagious because Lily started dancing around too  Yay! I don't think this little girl has anything really fancy to wear at all, so it was really fun to see her.  It made it worth the blood sweat and tears.  Okay, maybe not tears.


----------



## spongemommie05

I can vouch for her Belle dress So cute i saw it in person Today 
I need to read and catch up . Be back in a bit Unless i fall asleep


----------



## schnerk

jham said:


> Lily and I delivered the Belle dress to her little friend tonight.  Thank goodness it was a hit.  She tried it on and just got soooo excited!  She was bouncing around and dancing.  It was a little contagious because Lily started dancing around too  Yay! I don't think this little girl has anything really fancy to wear at all, so it was really fun to see her.  It made it worth the blood sweat and tears.  Okay, maybe not tears.



That's awesome!!! I am glad that she liked it.


----------



## teresajoy

CampbellScot said:


> Just wanted to say a quick goodbye to everyone!!!!
> 
> I'll miss y'all!!!
> 
> see you in 10 days!!!
> 
> pray for good weather!!!
> 
> hugs and snuggles to all!!!



Bye MissCammie! Dont' get wet!!! 



minnie2 said:


> I just realized you said 10 yr reunion Your a youngin!  My 20 yr is next yr


YOU are a youngin too!!! My 20th was last year! Brian should have had his 30th this year, but I guess no one planned anything! I mean THIRTY years, you would think someone would plan a reunion! 







HeatherSue said:


> TERESA!! Don't out me like that!!  Unfortunately, she's not kidding.  I did use to sneak out my bedroom window at night.  My parents never wondered why the picnic table tended to end up directly under my bedroom window (it was 1.5 stories up).  They never had a clue until I told them as an adult.  I'm so ashamed!!  Poor Tessa, she won't have a chance.  Henry and I know ALL the tricks!
> 
> Come on, he looked pretty silly in that shirt!


Sorry Heather! 

I LIKED it!  


princesskayla said:


> My husband still doesn't know and it is driving me crazy. I really want to whine to him cause I feel yucky.


TELL HIM!



TravelinGal said:


> Hey - look, it's Davy Jones next to a little PONY...


I will NOT laugh! No, I will NOT! 



spongemommie05 said:


> But i did see that Mr. Jones picture and i still am swooning. He looks weathered Poor guy all he has to do is talk......  i am all good, Even though he is old enough to be my Dad


There we go, that's better! All I can picture when he is singing is him on the Brady Bunch, so to me he looks pretty good! 



t-beri said:


> Don't worry I don't get the Davy Jones thing either, I just try to keep my head down...t.


Ok, I won't throw anything at you! I hate Harry Potter, with a PASSION. 

And, so Heather feels no need to out me, I've never read or seen it. Why wuold I? I just said I hated it. 



glorib said:


> Good News #2 - We are in the preliminary planning stages for an Oct. 09 trip to WDW!  Possibly at the Contemorary or Wilderness Lodge!  WOOHOO!  Anyone else planning that far in advance?


YEAH Lori!!!!! Working days will be such a nice change for you!!! Brian worked nights for a long time. It was awful! 

And yippee on your trip!!! 


EnchantedPrincess said:


> I just came back from Walmart, and the lady told me that the fabric department will be closing in about 8-9 months (next Spring)...that makes me so sad because they have a pretty big fabric department, and have fabric that I have never seen in my JoAnns and Hancocks.   .


*Oh, no, do NOT let them out of it THAT easy!!! You need to call, email, write, PROTEST!!!!!!! You have GOT to let them know that you do NOT want them to close the fabric department!!!! Don't just sit back and let them take away your fabric without a big screaming and kicking FIGHT! *

Seriously, this has worked!!! I've said it before and I'll repeat it again! Our just built Super Walmart was not suppose to have a fabric department. But due to the amount of protests they had about that, they decided just before they opened to put one in! 

And

Another store near us closed the fabric department only to reopen it when they got so many people complaining about it! 

call 1-800-WALMART (1-800-925-6278), from 7 a.m. to 9 p.m. (CT) Monday - Friday, from 9 a.m. to 9 p.m. (CT) Saturday or from 12 p.m. to 6 p.m. (CT) Sunday. 

Wal-Mart Stores, Inc. 
Attn: Customer Service 
702 S.W. 8th Street 
Bentonville, AR 72716 

There is a webform you can fill out too, but I can't find the link.




ScrapMeHappy said:


> Hi everyone! I have been lurking here for a while, and finally decided to sign up for an account so I can post.  I am loving all the amazing disney customs posted here, and I am inspired to get myself a sewing machine, and to start sewing.  Do you take classes, or is it possible to learn by myself?  I don't have a sewing machine, but have been looking and researching online, and have been looking at some local machine shops as well.  So many choices, and the price range as well.  What machine do you have..and if you don't mind, how much does it cost?  What do you like about it?



WINDOW SHOPPING!!! not lurking!






t-beri said:


> I would definitely invest in her easy fit pant pattern and the simply sweet tops and dresses...oh and her portrait peasant dress. It's been said before, but I'll say it this time..YOU CAN MAKE ANYTHING WITH THESE 3 PATTERNS!!!
> 
> ...t.


I think that should be our motto! 




ncmomof2 said:


>


So DARLING!!! I love it! 


kimmylaj said:


> live from disney- rain rain and more rain. no body can see the kids customs under their raincoats,  tropical storm fay is getting me down. so next time i come in august custom ponchos only. i thought i posted this this morning but it isnt showing up on my computer so sorry if it is a double post.
> but really cant you see it now custom ponchos to match every outfit.


Sorry about the rain!!! I hope you are having fun though!! 

Keep an eye out for MissCammie, she should be the one trying to dodge between the raindrops as she shoots them an eyebrow arch! 


Stephres said:


> Oh, and I had some T-like injuries this week. I sewed my finger and put a nice gash into it and I sliced my toe open on the ironing board (one of the rubber feet came off somehow). I did manage to finish what I was making but Megan won't try it on because tomorrow is school spirit day and she wants to wear her school shirt.  Maybe next week!


Be careful!!!!! 

Were you drinking when these things happened??? Do you already need supervision???

 


tanyaandallie said:


> Hi all!  I have not posted here in a very long time!  My dd has decided she really wants to be Mary Poppins for Halloween.  Has anyone here made a Mary Poppins costume or know of a good pattern for Mary Poppins?
> 
> Thanks!!!


Heather made Tessa an adorable Mary Poppins dress from CarlaC's portrait peasant top. It turned out really cute. 

Someone just posted a very good replica of the Mary Poppins dress too. I am pretty sure Heather's is in the Photobucket account, but I'm not sure about the other one. 



jham said:


> Lily and I delivered the Belle dress to her little friend tonight.  Thank goodness it was a hit.  She tried it on and just got soooo excited!  She was bouncing around and dancing.  It was a little contagious because Lily started dancing around too  Yay! I don't think this little girl has anything really fancy to wear at all, so it was really fun to see her.  It made it worth the blood sweat and tears.  Okay, maybe not tears.



Oh, that is so sweet!!!!!


----------



## mytwotinks

Once again I have a ton to catch up on!  You guys have been busy.

We had kind of a tough day today.  Riley's hamster died tonight.  We noticed several days ago that she maybe wasn't feeling well.  I was pretty sure when we left for back to school night tonight that the end had come.  Riley is taking it pretty hard.  She loved that hamster like crazy! It really was a great pet for her.  I think that Chris is going to let her stay home a little in the morning and they are going to go get breakfast together so she can collect herself a little.  I was trying to tell her that she would feel better, but when she fell asleep she was still in the "so sad that it feels like you'll never be happy again" stage.  It was breaking my heart.

Rest in peace Honey the hamster....














On a much happier note....  I just bought our airline tickets for January!!!!!!  We'll be there January 22 through the 28th!!!!  I'm a little stressed out because we've never done a quick trip like this.  I just didn't feel like Riley could miss so much school now that she is getting up there.  We are going to get ap's and take a couple of weeks at the begining of summer and drive down and do the beach too, so I hope that will help it to not be so depressing that our trip is so short.


----------



## teresajoy

mytwotinks said:


> Once again I have a ton to catch up on!  You guys have been busy.
> 
> We had kind of a tough day today.  Riley's hamster died tonight.  We noticed several days ago that she maybe wasn't feeling well.  I was pretty sure when we left for back to school night tonight that the end had come.  Riley is taking it pretty hard.  She loved that hamster like crazy! It really was a great pet for her.  I think that Chris is going to let her stay home a little in the morning and they are going to go get breakfast together so she can collect herself a little.  I was trying to tell her that she would feel better, but when she fell asleep she was still in the "so sad that it feels like you'll never be happy again" stage.  It was breaking my heart.
> 
> Rest in peace Honey the hamster....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a much happier note....  I just bought our airline tickets for January!!!!!!  We'll be there January 22 through the 28th!!!!  I'm a little stressed out because we've never done a quick trip like this.  I just didn't feel like Riley could miss so much school now that she is getting up there.  We are going to get ap's and take a couple of weeks at the begining of summer and drive down and do the beach too, so I hope that will help it to not be so depressing that our trip is so short.




Aww, I'm so sorry! She has been through so much, I'm sorry she has this added to it!      Honey was a really cute looking little hamster.


----------



## PrincessKell

glorib said:


> Ok, ladies and gentlemen!  I have some good news!  I just found out that I got a job that I had applied and interviewed for!  It's at the same hospital that I work at now, but in one of the outpatient clinics!  Why is that exciting, you ask?  IT IS A DAYTIME JOB!  NO MORE NIGHTS!  Whew!  I will be a normal person.  Well, relatively speaking, of course
> I will miss the babies something fierce, I'm sure, but I feel like this will be better for the family and for me.  Seeing as I have a horrible time sleeping anymore, I think this will help, plus maybe I can lose some of the weight I put on working nights for 7 years.  It's only two days a week, so that's good too, but I may try to also work at a nursing agency for a little extra moola plus then I can still do NICU, but maybe only one shift every two weeks or so.  Anyhoo, I'm excited but really nervous as well.  I've only ever been a NICU nurse.  I'll actually have patients that can talk.  Yikes!
> 
> Good News #2 - We are in the preliminary planning stages for an Oct. 09 trip to WDW!  Possibly at the Contemorary or Wilderness Lodge!  WOOHOO!  Anyone else planning that far in advance?




That is awesome!! Congrats!



ncmomof2 said:


>



That is super cute!  



jham said:


>



Oh I am so glad Georgia is in bed when I saw this, she would want it BADLY! I might have to case this one from ya. Love it. She is gonna want one just like it.



mytwotinks said:


> Once again I have a ton to catch up on!  You guys have been busy.
> 
> We had kind of a tough day today.  Riley's hamster died tonight.  We noticed several days ago that she maybe wasn't feeling well.  I was pretty sure when we left for back to school night tonight that the end had come.  Riley is taking it pretty hard.  She loved that hamster like crazy! It really was a great pet for her.  I think that Chris is going to let her stay home a little in the morning and they are going to go get breakfast together so she can collect herself a little.  I was trying to tell her that she would feel better, but when she fell asleep she was still in the "so sad that it feels like you'll never be happy again" stage.  It was breaking my heart.
> 
> Rest in peace Honey the hamster....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a much happier note....  I just bought our airline tickets for January!!!!!!  We'll be there January 22 through the 28th!!!!  I'm a little stressed out because we've never done a quick trip like this.  I just didn't feel like Riley could miss so much school now that she is getting up there.  We are going to get ap's and take a couple of weeks at the begining of summer and drive down and do the beach too, so I hope that will help it to not be so depressing that our trip is so short.



Awww RIP little Honey the Hamster... 

and yay for airline tickets!


----------



## teresajoy

Has anyone heard from CandiceNicole lately?? I have been trying to PM her for a few weeks now, without any response. Does anyone know if she is ok?


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I started making a dress for my DD#1- Juliet 2 days ago - nothing fancy, mostly trying out my hand at making things other than blankets. I found material in the remnants bin that had the elastizied smoking at the top. So I brought it home and I tried out a few things - first I cut it shorter and made a ruffled layer by hand, not too bad just time consuming. Then I bought a ruffler foot at Joann's last night and tried that out - Pretty cool! until I ran out of material and the little metal piece that pushes the material into the sitich bent under part way, straightened it out then the other one bent under, straightened that one out. did the rest by hand since I didn't have enough and needed to space them out better. then I added ribbon to the front to tie behind her neck - I think I made it too short for a bow though so we will just have to tie a knot carefully. Juliet has not seen it finished yet. I wanted to make the smocked part shorter & the skirt shorter too but Juliet wanted it long -- plus now she can probably wear it for a year or two since she is as skinny as a stick.


Has anyone had this happen to their ruffler foot? Is it ok to bend the metal back to it's original place? is it easier or better to make the ruffle and sew it on seperately?

Here are the pictures of Juliet's dress. Hopefully I can work on Jocelyn's dress tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessKell

So I haven't been around too mcuh lately. BUT I have been back for a few days now, yay for posting! 

NOW....What exactly is the BIG GIVE? Please tell me more about it. 

And now I am really ready to find that book everyone is talking about and read it.


----------



## PrincessKell

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I started making a dress for my DD#1- Juliet 2 days ago - nothing fancy, mostly trying out my hand at making things other than blankets. I found material in the remnants bin that had the elastizied smoking at the top. So I brought it home and I tried out a few things - first I cut it shorter and made a ruffled layer by hand, not too bad just time consuming. Then I bought a ruffler foot at Joann's last night and tried that out - Pretty cool! until I ran out of material and the little metal piece that pushes the material into the sitich bent under part way, straightened it out then the other one bent under, straightened that one out. did the rest by hand since I didn't have enough and needed to space them out better. then I added ribbon to the front to tie behind her neck - I think I made it too short for a bow though so we will just have to tie a knot carefully. Juliet has not seen it finished yet. I wanted to make the smocked part shorter & the skirt shorter too but Juliet wanted it long -- plus now she can probably wear it for a year or two since she is as skinny as a stick.
> 
> 
> Has anyone had this happen to their ruffler foot? Is it ok to bend the metal back to it's original place? is it easier or better to make the ruffle and sew it on seperately?
> 
> Here are the pictures of Juliet's dress. Hopefully I can work on Jocelyn's dress tomorrow.



ooh that is pretty fabric!  good job on the dress too.


----------



## PrincessKell

Ok so I am hogging the thread. hehe but I want to share what we will be picking up tomorrow.....

This is my new Kitty. She doesn't have a name just yet, any ideas??? 





This is Georgia's kitty. She named him Rainbow because he has stripes of orange and orange is in the rainbow. hehehe I asked her if she wanted to name him Sherbert. But she said no..


----------



## mytwotinks

PrincessKell said:


> Ok so I am hogging the thread. hehe but I want to share what we will be picking up tomorrow.....
> 
> This is my new Kitty. She doesn't have a name just yet, any ideas???



Awwww.  He's cute!  Are all of his feet white?  Could he possibly be a Boots?  I always like Figaro for kitties too!  We had a kitty who was really bouncy and funny that we name Bunny once.

Rainbow is really cute too!  What a good name.


----------



## kimmylaj

hi everyone
just for a laugh
i put an outfit on ryan, 5 today & asked to take a pic before we left ( read that that was  a good idea just in case he got lost at the parks and i forgot what he was wearing) and he said
Why mom, its not even a custom?


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

ncmomof2 said:


>




So Cute!  



kimmylaj said:


> live from disney- rain rain and more rain. no body can see the kids customs under their raincoats,  tropical storm fay is getting me down. so next time i come in august custom ponchos only. i thought i posted this this morning but it isnt showing up on my computer so sorry if it is a double post.
> but really cant you see it now custom ponchos to match every outfit.



Sorry about the rain!  But matching ponchos...hmmm...don't tempt me...bad enough all of Katie's bags matched!!



Disney 4 Me said:


> I just wanted to share what Colby(2) said to me tonight. I was sitting on the rocking chair. He came over to me, put his head on my lap and said, *"Mommy, I love you so much." *It was soooo sweet, I almost cried.
> 
> I might be a bit emotional becuase Heidi starts first grade next week and both Colby and Aleah are getting ready for preschool, which starts after Labor Day. Colby is going 2 days a week and Aleah 4 days. Very sad. (No running naked thru the house for me!)



How sweet!  I love that!  Nothing is better than the kids doing that!



glorib said:


> Ok, ladies and gentlemen!  I have some good news!  I just found out that I got a job that I had applied and interviewed for!  It's at the same hospital that I work at now, but in one of the outpatient clinics!  Why is that exciting, you ask?  IT IS A DAYTIME JOB!  NO MORE NIGHTS!  Whew!  I will be a normal person.  Well, relatively speaking, of course
> I will miss the babies something fierce, I'm sure, but I feel like this will be better for the family and for me.  Seeing as I have a horrible time sleeping anymore, I think this will help, plus maybe I can lose some of the weight I put on working nights for 7 years.  It's only two days a week, so that's good too, but I may try to also work at a nursing agency for a little extra moola plus then I can still do NICU, but maybe only one shift every two weeks or so.  Anyhoo, I'm excited but really nervous as well.  I've only ever been a NICU nurse.  I'll actually have patients that can talk.  Yikes!
> 
> Good News #2 - We are in the preliminary planning stages for an Oct. 09 trip to WDW!  Possibly at the Contemorary or Wilderness Lodge!  WOOHOO!  Anyone else planning that far in advance?



Congrats on the job.  One of my friends is a NICU nighttime nurse too.  She really hates it.  She has been in there for 6 years now.  She loves the babies, but not the hours. 

You can never start planning too early!!!  I left and was trying to start planning my next trip! 



t-beri said:


> Just popping in to say THANKS for all the birthday wishes!  Let's just say it ended up being a better birthday than it started out as.
> 
> I am ready to start working on Lily's outfits for Oct.  so get ready for TOO MUCH LILY'S!!!!  I am hoping to have knocked out at least one outfit by Mon.
> 
> ...t.



OOPS!!!  I am so late!   So HAPPY BELATED BIRHTDAY!!!!! 


And never too many Lily's!!!!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Forgot!  Timmy gets his cast off today!!!!  Yipee!  Maybe that's why I couldn't sleep!!!  That and I spent last night taking the starter out of my husband's car.  Ugh...if it ain't one thing....


----------



## snubie

mytwotinks said:


> Once again I have a ton to catch up on!  You guys have been busy.
> 
> We had kind of a tough day today.  Riley's hamster died tonight.  We noticed several days ago that she maybe wasn't feeling well.  I was pretty sure when we left for back to school night tonight that the end had come.  Riley is taking it pretty hard.  She loved that hamster like crazy! It really was a great pet for her.  I think that Chris is going to let her stay home a little in the morning and they are going to go get breakfast together so she can collect herself a little.  I was trying to tell her that she would feel better, but when she fell asleep she was still in the "so sad that it feels like you'll never be happy again" stage.  It was breaking my heart.
> 
> Rest in peace Honey the hamster....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a much happier note....  I just bought our airline tickets for January!!!!!!  We'll be there January 22 through the 28th!!!!  I'm a little stressed out because we've never done a quick trip like this.  I just didn't feel like Riley could miss so much school now that she is getting up there.  We are going to get ap's and take a couple of weeks at the begining of summer and drive down and do the beach too, so I hope that will help it to not be so depressing that our trip is so short.


So sorry to hear about Honey.  Hugs to Riley. 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I started making a dress for my DD#1- Juliet 2 days ago - nothing fancy, mostly trying out my hand at making things other than blankets. I found material in the remnants bin that had the elastizied smoking at the top. So I brought it home and I tried out a few things - first I cut it shorter and made a ruffled layer by hand, not too bad just time consuming. Then I bought a ruffler foot at Joann's last night and tried that out - Pretty cool! until I ran out of material and the little metal piece that pushes the material into the sitich bent under part way, straightened it out then the other one bent under, straightened that one out. did the rest by hand since I didn't have enough and needed to space them out better. then I added ribbon to the front to tie behind her neck - I think I made it too short for a bow though so we will just have to tie a knot carefully. Juliet has not seen it finished yet. I wanted to make the smocked part shorter & the skirt shorter too but Juliet wanted it long -- plus now she can probably wear it for a year or two since she is as skinny as a stick.
> 
> 
> Has anyone had this happen to their ruffler foot? Is it ok to bend the metal back to it's original place? is it easier or better to make the ruffle and sew it on seperately?
> 
> Here are the pictures of Juliet's dress. Hopefully I can work on Jocelyn's dress tomorrow.


Nice dress.  As for bending the metal, I am not sure but I would think it is fine.



kimmylaj said:


> hi everyone
> just for a laugh
> i put an outfit on ryan, 5 today & asked to take a pic before we left ( read that that was  a good idea just in case he got lost at the parks and i forgot what he was wearing) and he said
> Why mom, its not even a custom?


Smart kid.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

kimmylaj said:


> hi everyone
> just for a laugh
> i put an outfit on ryan, 5 today & asked to take a pic before we left ( read that that was  a good idea just in case he got lost at the parks and i forgot what he was wearing) and he said
> Why mom, its not even a custom?



That is too cute.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Need some prayers that we are sll so good at giving each other...my Granny went in the Hospital last night, my mom just called me.  She is not doing well.  So after Timmy gets his cast off at noon, then open house at school at 3:30 then I'm heading home. Plus I'll have to drop my FIL off at the home for the night.


----------



## minnie2

glorib said:


> Ok, ladies and gentlemen!  I have some good news!  I just found out that I got a job that I had applied and interviewed for!  It's at the same hospital that I work at now, but in one of the outpatient clinics!  Why is that exciting, you ask?  IT IS A DAYTIME JOB!  NO MORE NIGHTS!  Whew!  I will be a normal person.  Well, relatively speaking, of course
> I will miss the babies something fierce, I'm sure, but I feel like this will be better for the family and for me.  Seeing as I have a horrible time sleeping anymore, I think this will help, plus maybe I can lose some of the weight I put on working nights for 7 years.  It's only two days a week, so that's good too, but I may try to also work at a nursing agency for a little extra moola plus then I can still do NICU, but maybe only one shift every two weeks or so.  Anyhoo, I'm excited but really nervous as well.  I've only ever been a NICU nurse.  I'll actually have patients that can talk.  Yikes!
> 
> Good News #2 - We are in the preliminary planning stages for an Oct. 09 trip to WDW!  Possibly at the Contemorary or Wilderness Lodge!  WOOHOO!  Anyone else planning that far in advance?


Congrats on the job!    And the trip!  

 We will most likely be there the 1st week of Nov 2009 for Nikki's 10th bday!  We can't book until 12/1 2008.  We will be staying at  Kadini Village. AKV!  Hopefully any kinks will be worked out by then since they will be new.


ScrapMeHappy said:


> Hi everyone! I have been lurking here for a while, and finally decided to sign up for an account so I can post.  I am loving all the amazing disney customs posted here, and I am inspired to get myself a sewing machine, and to start sewing.  Do you take classes, or is it possible to learn by myself?  I don't have a sewing machine, but have been looking and researching online, and have been looking at some local machine shops as well.  So many choices, and the price range as well.  What machine do you have..and if you don't mind, how much does it cost?  What do you like about it?


WELCOME!  My mom was an amazing sewer.  She taght me a bit but I am mostly self taught because I have to do it myself to really learn something.  

As for the machines.  About 7 yrs ago I got a Brother xr 46 from Costco.  It served me well but started breaking so my wonderful mom sent me money to get the Disney Brother and I did LOVE it but it jammed too many times for me and I actually went through 3 machines in  a month!  So DH was  so sweet when I went to exchange the Disney one he said get a good one that you will use.  Part of me wanted a really fancy one but I wasn't spending major $$$ on one at a specialty shop.  So  I did buy mine from a Brother dealer and I think those there tend to be more $$   I bought the Brother Innov-Is 40 Limited edition Project Runway.  It was $350. So far so good.  My girlfriend wants me to teach her to sew but I really recommend seeing what Walmart has or even Costco or Sams.  Get a basic one nothing fancy or too $$.  If you end up loving sewing then in a yr or so invest in a great one.  

 I still have my xr-46 and I can really tell the difference in my sewing between using that one and my good one.  I am teaching my dd(8) to sew and OMG I hate my old one but you know It is certainly good in a pinch and I am sure the cheaper new ones now are far better then that one.

 Good luck and Welcome!



SallyfromDE said:


> My Brother CS6000i makes the easiest buttonholes. I love this machine. But I just broke it!!! I was sort of not paying much attention, after all, it was just a long straight line. I had half an eye on the tv, olympics. Well, I didn't get the pin out fast enough and it bent the needle and jammed. I'm not sure what happened, but the feeddog wouldn't move. I dropped the feeddog to see if something was in there, and now I can't lift the feeddog. OMG!! I was freaking since I have so much to sew before vaca. Mom lent me hers.  I dread taking it in for repair!. They insist on cleaning it first which is $80.


Oh NO!!!!!!!  



MoeFam said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I am preparing for our April 09 trip and want to get a head start on a few customs, as well as Halloween etc. In the past - I never used a pattern, I just made my own. However- a stripwork jumper has been tricky for me in getting the bib section correct. I decided to check out CarlaC's patterns, and I have a few questions.
> 
> I have heard good things about the jumper, peasant blouse and easy fit pants- they come in a bundle. So should I just get that?
> 
> Also- how much paper do you actually print?
> 
> Thanks for any help!


I was a hold out for the YCMT patterns and I am now a believer!  I have made a bunch of totes and the CarlaC bowling shirt I really think the patterns are simple ad the actual construction of the stuff is great quality.  Not sure of my sewing being great quality but the construction is!  

 I tend to print out the whole pattern so I have it right next to me wen I am sewing.  DH uses the computer a lot so I like to have it with me.  I probably won't print them again except for the actual patterns.  


ncmomof2 said:


> I love everything that has been posted!
> 
> I was wondering what YCMT pattern you all recommend for handbags.  I want a tote but there are three that look good:  the pocket handbag, the trnedy tote and the all purpose tote.  The all purpose tote seems too big but are they adjustable?  That is why I liked the pocket handbag because it appears to be in four sizes and I guess I could chose to just not put the pocket in?  I love handbags and they would make great Christmas gifts!
> 
> I finished the patchwork skirt for the applique I made over the weekend.  Somehow the waist is too big so it needs a pin    I put four appliques on the skirt:  two mickey heads, a crown and a glass slipper.  She does not seem to like it so I hope that is just because she woke up grumpy!  That is alot of work if she refuses to wear it!


She looks so sweet!  The skirt is great!  

I have made a bunch of purses from YCMT.  My current fav being the Modern Accents handbag.  I modified it a bit and made it with out the rings but I LOVE it.  I can't wait to make myself one.  
I have also made the She Loves me, She Loves me knot' one which is cute, too.  I enlarged it and it worked out great.  I think I am going to use this pattern to make my purse for Disney with out the bow.  I love the bow but it is too much material for the parks.
I also did the free bag pattern which was adorable too.  

 I added and changed all the pockets.  I made these all for my mom who ha a black, white and red addiction as well as a hand bag one!  

 Yesterday I Also made up my own pattern for a very simple tote for Nikki which came out really cute.  I will post pictures later.  She showed her friend last night at cheer and now she wants one!    I told her if we have enough material after we make a matching one for my niece we will make her one.


jham said:


> That turned out really cute!
> 
> Here is what I made today, not for Lily, it's only 12month size but at least I used up the extra tee shirts I had lying around.


Really cute!  I LOVE that applique!!!  If I can learn to applique I really want to case that please?!?!?!?  



kimmylaj said:


> live from disney- rain rain and more rain. no body can see the kids customs under their raincoats,  tropical storm fay is getting me down. so next time i come in august custom ponchos only. i thought i posted this this morning but it isnt showing up on my computer so sorry if it is a double post.
> but really cant you see it now custom ponchos to match every outfit.


 Sorry about the rain but you made it and enjoy the parks!  


Stephres said:


> Sorry, it's been so busy around here. I haven't had a chance to run around naked at all! The kids started school (after one hurricane day off) and I am helping one of the kindergarten teachers. It is so much work, I could never teach kindergarten! Soccer practice started this week so we have been busy every afternoon. I am exhausted.
> 
> Oh, and I had some T-like injuries this week. I sewed my finger and put a nice gash into it and I sliced my toe open on the ironing board (one of the rubber feet came off somehow). I did manage to finish what I was making but Megan won't try it on because tomorrow is school spirit day and she wants to wear her school shirt.  Maybe next week!
> 
> Oh, and in other interesting news, Megan wore her Hannah Montana skirt and the girl whose mother asked me to make her something and never thanked me asked me to make her one. The girl asked, not the mom. I have leftover fabric and could make her a simple skirt pretty easily. Maybe I could tell the girl she has to say thank you, lol!
> 
> I'm sorry I've missed a lot, I have been reading and I try to answer questions if I know them. Someone sent me a pm saying that I was a wealth of information and inspiration. Me? I just started sewing again last summer. Yes, it made me cry! Thanks.


Oh no on the injuries!  



Disney 4 Me said:


> I just wanted to share what Colby(2) said to me tonight. I was sitting on the rocking chair. He came over to me, put his head on my lap and said, "Mommy, I love you so much." It was soooo sweet, I almost cried.
> 
> I might be a bit emotional becuase Heidi starts first grade next week and both Colby and Aleah are getting ready for preschool, which starts after Labor Day. Colby is going 2 days a week and Aleah 4 days. Very sad. (No running naked thru the house for me!)


That is so sweet!  I love when little ones say I love you.  It melts my heart.



jham said:


> Lily and I delivered the Belle dress to her little friend tonight.  Thank goodness it was a hit.  She tried it on and just got soooo excited!  She was bouncing around and dancing.  It was a little contagious because Lily started dancing around too  Yay! I don't think this little girl has anything really fancy to wear at all, so it was really fun to see her.  It made it worth the blood sweat and tears.  Okay, maybe not tears.


 So glad she liked it!  Did you have any doubt it was beautiful!



mytwotinks said:


> Once again I have a ton to catch up on!  You guys have been busy.
> 
> We had kind of a tough day today.  Riley's hamster died tonight.  We noticed several days ago that she maybe wasn't feeling well.  I was pretty sure when we left for back to school night tonight that the end had come.  Riley is taking it pretty hard.  She loved that hamster like crazy! It really was a great pet for her.  I think that Chris is going to let her stay home a little in the morning and they are going to go get breakfast together so she can collect herself a little.  I was trying to tell her that she would feel better, but when she fell asleep she was still in the "so sad that it feels like you'll never be happy again" stage.  It was breaking my heart.
> 
> Rest in peace Honey the hamster....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a much happier note....  I just bought our airline tickets for January!!!!!!  We'll be there January 22 through the 28th!!!!  I'm a little stressed out because we've never done a quick trip like this.  I just didn't feel like Riley could miss so much school now that she is getting up there.  We are going to get ap's and take a couple of weeks at the begining of summer and drive down and do the beach too, so I hope that will help it to not be so depressing that our trip is so short.


RIP Honey!  He is up in heaven playing with Rocky.  
It is so hard for little ones.  Kyle still cries about Rocky.  Ok so does his mommy. 

Yippee on the trip tickets!  



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I started making a dress for my DD#1- Juliet 2 days ago - nothing fancy, mostly trying out my hand at making things other than blankets. I found material in the remnants bin that had the elastizied smoking at the top. So I brought it home and I tried out a few things - first I cut it shorter and made a ruffled layer by hand, not too bad just time consuming. Then I bought a ruffler foot at Joann's last night and tried that out - Pretty cool! until I ran out of material and the little metal piece that pushes the material into the sitich bent under part way, straightened it out then the other one bent under, straightened that one out. did the rest by hand since I didn't have enough and needed to space them out better. then I added ribbon to the front to tie behind her neck - I think I made it too short for a bow though so we will just have to tie a knot carefully. Juliet has not seen it finished yet. I wanted to make the smocked part shorter & the skirt shorter too but Juliet wanted it long -- plus now she can probably wear it for a year or two since she is as skinny as a stick.
> 
> 
> Has anyone had this happen to their ruffler foot? Is it ok to bend the metal back to it's original place? is it easier or better to make the ruffle and sew it on seperately?
> 
> Here are the pictures of Juliet's dress. Hopefully I can work on Jocelyn's dress tomorrow.


Very pretty!  Great fabric!  

Sorry I have no clue about the ruffler foot...  I still want one!



PrincessKell said:


> Ok so I am hogging the thread. hehe but I want to share what we will be picking up tomorrow.....
> 
> This is my new Kitty. She doesn't have a name just yet, any ideas???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Georgia's kitty. She named him Rainbow because he has stripes of orange and orange is in the rainbow. hehehe I asked her if she wanted to name him Sherbert. But she said no..


So cute!  I love baby animals.  What about Tigger?  


kimmylaj said:


> hi everyone
> just for a laugh
> i put an outfit on ryan, 5 today & asked to take a pic before we left ( read that that was  a good idea just in case he got lost at the parks and i forgot what he was wearing) and he said
> Why mom, its not even a custom?


LOL  To funny!


----------



## revrob

Denise - please tell Riley that I'm so sorry about Honey.  I hope she has some peace today.  Do you think that you'll get a new hamster?


----------



## LauraP22

mytwotinks said:


> Once again I have a ton to catch up on!  You guys have been busy.
> 
> We had kind of a tough day today.  Riley's hamster died tonight.  We noticed several days ago that she maybe wasn't feeling well.  I was pretty sure when we left for back to school night tonight that the end had come.  Riley is taking it pretty hard.  She loved that hamster like crazy! It really was a great pet for her.  I think that Chris is going to let her stay home a little in the morning and they are going to go get breakfast together so she can collect herself a little.  I was trying to tell her that she would feel better, but when she fell asleep she was still in the "so sad that it feels like you'll never be happy again" stage.  It was breaking my heart.
> 
> Rest in peace Honey the hamster....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a much happier note....  I just bought our airline tickets for January!!!!!!  We'll be there January 22 through the 28th!!!!  I'm a little stressed out because we've never done a quick trip like this.  I just didn't feel like Riley could miss so much school now that she is getting up there.  We are going to get ap's and take a couple of weeks at the begining of summer and drive down and do the beach too, so I hope that will help it to not be so depressing that our trip is so short.



Awww, poor Riley, sorry to hear about her loss   RIP Honey


----------



## minnie2

*QUESTION*

 When working with stretch knits what stitch do you use?  

I have never worked with them before.  I am going to use and overcasing on the edges too.  
 One of the materials is a light tshirt material and the other is a heavier ribbed knit.  They are actually going to end up as one piece.  The lighter tshirt will be an underlay with a bit shown on the top but mostly hanging out of the bottom.

This is the pattern if it helps
http://www.mccallpattern.com/item/M5461.htm


----------



## Clutterbug

ncmomof2 said:


> I love everything that has been posted!
> 
> I was wondering what YCMT pattern you all recommend for handbags.  I want a tote but there are three that look good:  the pocket handbag, the trnedy tote and the all purpose tote.  The all purpose tote seems too big but are they adjustable?  That is why I liked the pocket handbag because it appears to be in four sizes and I guess I could chose to just not put the pocket in?  I love handbags and they would make great Christmas gifts!
> 
> I finished the patchwork skirt for the applique I made over the weekend.  Somehow the waist is too big so it needs a pin    I put four appliques on the skirt:  two mickey heads, a crown and a glass slipper.  She does not seem to like it so I hope that is just because she woke up grumpy!  That is alot of work if she refuses to wear it!



That whole outfit is darling and the appliques make the skirt!  I haven't made any of those bags, but just looking at the patterns, I'd choose the Pocket handbag too.  It looks pretty versatile.  I really want the messenger bag pattern.




jham said:


> That turned out really cute!
> 
> Here is what I made today, not for Lily, it's only 12month size but at least I used up the extra tee shirts I had lying around.



That is darling! 




Astro Orbiter said:


> I'm making another twirl skirt for DD - the problem is that it takes me an hour to gather each row for the bottom rows because there's 32 6" squares on the bottom row and a 280" ruffle on the bottom of that.
> 
> So, as I'm sewing squares together, I'm wondering if there's a way to use elastic thead in the bobbin to gather?  If I use elastic thread, what stitch length should I use?
> 
> My gathering foot doesn't work for this - it doesn't get me the exact 2:1 gathering I need.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Deb



Hmm, I'm not sure how the elastic thread would work and I doubt it would give you your exact 2:1 gathering.  Someone else posted that they use a basting stitch with the tension turned way up and that has worked well for me recently.  You don't get an exact gather with that either, but you can still adjust it to fit correctly.




kimmylaj said:


> live from disney- rain rain and more rain. no body can see the kids customs under their raincoats,  tropical storm fay is getting me down. so next time i come in august custom ponchos only. i thought i posted this this morning but it isnt showing up on my computer so sorry if it is a double post.
> but really cant you see it now custom ponchos to match every outfit.



I'm sorry to hear that.  Hopefully the skies will clear soon! 



tanyaandallie said:


> Hi all!  I have not posted here in a very long time!  My dd has decided she really wants to be Mary Poppins for Halloween.  Has anyone here made a Mary Poppins costume or know of a good pattern for Mary Poppins?
> 
> Thanks!!!



Heather made a great Mary Poppins dress for Tessa.  I bet it's in the Photobucket account.




mytwotinks said:


> Once again I have a ton to catch up on!  You guys have been busy.
> 
> We had kind of a tough day today.  Riley's hamster died tonight.  We noticed several days ago that she maybe wasn't feeling well.  I was pretty sure when we left for back to school night tonight that the end had come.  Riley is taking it pretty hard.  She loved that hamster like crazy! It really was a great pet for her.  I think that Chris is going to let her stay home a little in the morning and they are going to go get breakfast together so she can collect herself a little.  I was trying to tell her that she would feel better, but when she fell asleep she was still in the "so sad that it feels like you'll never be happy again" stage.  It was breaking my heart.
> 
> Rest in peace Honey the hamster....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a much happier note....  I just bought our airline tickets for January!!!!!!  We'll be there January 22 through the 28th!!!!  I'm a little stressed out because we've never done a quick trip like this.  I just didn't feel like Riley could miss so much school now that she is getting up there.  We are going to get ap's and take a couple of weeks at the begining of summer and drive down and do the beach too, so I hope that will help it to not be so depressing that our trip is so short.



I'm so sorry!   Those are great pictures.  Maybe you could print them and Riley could make a little scrapbook/memorybook about Honey.




Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>



That is really pretty!  I bought that same fabric to make myself a bathing suit cover-up and I still haven't attached the straps.  



PrincessKell said:


> Ok so I am hogging the thread. hehe but I want to share what we will be picking up tomorrow.....
> 
> This is my new Kitty. She doesn't have a name just yet, any ideas???



Cute kitties!  I have no advice in the name department as I'm not very creative.  Our kitties have the very original names of Molly and Muffin.  



kimmylaj said:


> hi everyone
> just for a laugh
> i put an outfit on ryan, 5 today & asked to take a pic before we left ( read that that was  a good idea just in case he got lost at the parks and i forgot what he was wearing) and he said
> Why mom, its not even a custom?


----------



## keywestbride

Hi ladies,

Has anyone done any appliques on a woman's V-neck shirt that they'd be willing to post pics of?  I'm having a hard time picturing whether or not that will work.  I can not stand the way I look in crew-necks, but I really want to make a couple of coordinating shirts for all of us for our trip.  Thanks!


----------



## Clutterbug

minnie2 said:


> *QUESTION*
> 
> When working with stretch knits what stitch do you use?
> 
> I have never worked with them before.  I am going to use and overcasing on the edges too.
> One of the materials is a light tshirt material and the other is a heavier ribbed knit.  They are actually going to end up as one piece.  The lighter tshirt will be an underlay with a bit shown on the top but mostly hanging out of the bottom.
> 
> This is the pattern if it helps
> http://www.mccallpattern.com/item/M5461.htm



I have only done a couple of projects with knits but my machine has a stretch stitch.  It looks a little like a zig zag stitch, but is not very wide.


----------



## iheartdisney

OK, here is yesterday's work!












OK, here is the story...
I'm making a few outfits for our upcoming trip to WDW. So I planned on making Little Einstein dresses for my girls for the day we go to DHS, since they love the Playhouse Disney breakfast show, and we are having breakfast with the Playhouse Disney Bunch that day. So I finished Jos dress, and it turned out OK, so I needed to go back to the fabric store to get enough for Bella's. Posted that one many pages back...but only 2 days)




I was going to do it contrasting- do Bella's in red on bottom, blue on top, so they'll be opposites. Well, Bella became very adamant she didn't want a Einsteins dress when I told her the reason for the trip to the fabric store. And I can't tell them it is for the trip to Disney World, because they don't know yet. (my master plan is to tell them at the airport) 
So I did a very mommy thing, and let her pick what Disney fabric she wanted. Unforunately, she picked a Miss Piggy FLANNEL! Can you imagine Flannel in Florida in Early September? So I told her that is for the bottom, now she needs to pick one for the top. So she picked the other fabric for the dress, and I used the Miss Piggy fabric for the ruffle at the bottom. 
So, sorry for making a short story long, ta-da!


----------



## snubie

iheartdisney said:


> OK, here is yesterday's work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, here is the story...
> I'm making a few outfits for our upcoming trip to WDW. So I planned on making Little Einstein dresses for my girls for the day we go to DHS, since they love the Playhouse Disney breakfast show, and we are having breakfast with the Playhouse Disney Bunch that day. So I finished Jos dress, and it turned out OK, so I needed to go back to the fabric store to get enough for Bella's. Posted that one many pages back...but only 2 days)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to do it contrasting- do Bella's in red on bottom, blue on top, so they'll be opposites. Well, Bella became very adamant she didn't want a Einsteins dress when I told her the reason for the trip to the fabric store. And I can't tell them it is for the trip to Disney World, because they don't know yet. (my master plan is to tell them at the airport)
> So I did a very mommy thing, and let her pick what Disney fabric she wanted. Unforunately, she picked a Miss Piggy FLANNEL! Can you imagine Flannel in Florida in Early September? So I told her that is for the bottom, now she needs to pick one for the top. So she picked the other fabric for the dress, and I used the Miss Piggy fabric for the ruffle at the bottom.
> So, sorry for making a short story long, ta-da!



LOVE the Miss Piggy fabric.  Yea, flannel and humidity do not mix well.  Good luck surprising the girls.


----------



## iheartdisney

ScrapMeHappy said:


> Hi everyone! I have been lurking here for a while, and finally decided to sign up for an account so I can post.  I am loving all the amazing disney customs posted here, and I am inspired to get myself a sewing machine, and to start sewing.  Do you take classes, or is it possible to learn by myself?  I don't have a sewing machine, but have been looking and researching online, and have been looking at some local machine shops as well.  So many choices, and the price range as well.  What machine do you have..and if you don't mind, how much does it cost?  What do you like about it?



I learned the basics of sewing as a teen at church, the rest is by trial and error, and a few calls to my grandma, asking what it means in English.
I've done mostly quilts for the past 6 years (all straight lines) but in the last month or so started making clothes.
I have a basic Singer, which has worked well these last 6 years, but I'm looking at upgrading. For a beginner, I'd definately start with a simple machine, and you can upgrade once you mastered it.


----------



## Astro Orbiter

Clutterbug said:


> Hmm, I'm not sure how the elastic thread would work and I doubt it would give you your exact 2:1 gathering.  Someone else posted that they use a basting stitch with the tension turned way up and that has worked well for me recently.  You don't get an exact gather with that either, but you can still adjust it to fit correctly.



I ended up trying it last night and it worked like a charm.  I stretched and hand-wound the bobbin with elastic thread and then sewed with my regular foot and a normal stitch length up top.  It was not quite a 2:1 ratio, but I eased the rest and it worked wonderfully!  I had the whole bottom tier gathered and sewn on in 40 minutes; usually it takes me much more than an hour to hand-gather before I even start sewing.  And my fingers weren't all red and sore from pulling on the threads.  I overlock stitched it and it all seems to be lying flat.

Deb


----------



## Clutterbug

keywestbride said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Has anyone done any appliques on a woman's V-neck shirt that they'd be willing to post pics of?  I'm having a hard time picturing whether or not that will work.  I can not stand the way I look in crew-necks, but I really want to make a couple of coordinating shirts for all of us for our trip.  Thanks!



I made a couple for myself and they turned out great.  I prefer V-neck t's too.

I'm at work right now and I guess this is the only pic I have in Photobucket.


----------



## keywestbride

Clutterbug said:


> I made a couple for myself and they turned out great.  I prefer V-neck t's too.
> 
> I'm at work right now and I guess this is the only pic I have in Photobucket.



So cute!  You guys look great!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

iheartdisney said:


> OK, here is yesterday's work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, here is the story...
> I'm making a few outfits for our upcoming trip to WDW. So I planned on making Little Einstein dresses for my girls for the day we go to DHS, since they love the Playhouse Disney breakfast show, and we are having breakfast with the Playhouse Disney Bunch that day. So I finished Jos dress, and it turned out OK, so I needed to go back to the fabric store to get enough for Bella's. Posted that one many pages back...but only 2 days)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to do it contrasting- do Bella's in red on bottom, blue on top, so they'll be opposites. Well, Bella became very adamant she didn't want a Einsteins dress when I told her the reason for the trip to the fabric store. And I can't tell them it is for the trip to Disney World, because they don't know yet. (my master plan is to tell them at the airport)
> So I did a very mommy thing, and let her pick what Disney fabric she wanted. Unforunately, she picked a Miss Piggy FLANNEL! Can you imagine Flannel in Florida in Early September? So I told her that is for the bottom, now she needs to pick one for the top. So she picked the other fabric for the dress, and I used the Miss Piggy fabric for the ruffle at the bottom.
> So, sorry for making a short story long, ta-da!


I think that the dress turned out great. Jenna likes to pick out fabric also. She can come up with some combinations.


----------



## keywestbride

This was my project last weekend:





Sorry the pic is so dark, but you get the idea.  It's the countdown for our trip.  DS is really into numbers right now, so instead of tearing down one each day, I made an arrow that we move to the next number every morning.


----------



## livndisney

Honestly for something that is not even a hurricane this storm is ANNNNOYING!!!!!!!

We have been in the house since Tuesday. Lost power yesterday when it was not even raining. Finally got power back ( 6 hours after they estimated it to be repaired-thanks electric company)

School started Monday, cancelled Tuesday(did not even rain Tuesday), cancelled Wednesday, School Thursday, cancelled today.

So I sat and cut out projects last night by candle light.  (Can't wait to see how made I did)

The news cast have been rather amusing. There was the reporter telling everyone to stay out of the flood water, as we walked around in the flood water . And the ticker that says "use water for hygeine"..... um OK-what did people use before they saw the ticker?

Now I am off to deal with a flipping out child, who has seen Wizard of OZ too many times and thinks we are all about to fly away. 

Fay Fay, go away and NEVER come again another day!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## t-beri

jham said:


>


 That is TOO CUTE!! You are showing us all up lately Jeanne....KNOCK IT OFF!!




kimmylaj said:


> live from disney- rain rain and more rain. no body can see the kids customs under their raincoats,  tropical storm fay is getting me down. so next time i come in august custom ponchos only. i thought i posted this this morning but it isnt showing up on my computer so sorry if it is a double post.
> but really cant you see it now custom ponchos to match every outfit.



For all of the preparing we did for Fay to hit South of us, closing the schools and work, we hardly saw a drop of rain.  But this pass onto the west  coast shut down schools in the county North of us  and has finally brought the wind and rain we were expecting earlier in the week.  I pulled into the shop today and a tree was down and took a power line out with it 

I am sooo sorry that your vacation has been so dreary!!!On the bright side. If you can muddle through it the crowds should be thinner  Custom ponchos is a must, lets figure that one out!!!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Big Give MistyMouse...Shipping Deadline is tomorrow!  I think she has gotten everything that was signed up for but in case someone was sending any pixie dust...tomorrow is the last day.  She leaves in 15 days!  I know this because I leave in 15 days!!!!!



HOORAY    I sure do hope the weather clears up for ya!



Stephres said:


> Oh, and I had some T-like injuries this week. I sewed my finger and put a nice gash into it and I sliced my toe open on the ironing board (one of the rubber feet came off somehow). I did manage to finish what I was making but Megan won't try it on because tomorrow is school spirit day and she wants to wear her school shirt.  Maybe next week!
> 
> Oh, and in other interesting news, Megan wore her Hannah Montana skirt and the girl whose mother asked me to make her something and never thanked me asked me to make her one. The girl asked, not the mom. I have leftover fabric and could make her a simple skirt pretty easily. Maybe I could tell the girl she has to say thank you, lol!
> 
> I'm sorry I've missed a lot, I have been reading and I try to answer questions if I know them. Someone sent me a pm saying that I was a wealth of information and inspiration. Me? I just started sewing again last summer. Yes, it made me cry! Thanks.



1. Yeah, that sounds like something I'd do.  Sorry about your fingers. I hope your feeling better 

2. I so would NOT make that little girl anything. But then I'm wicked so there's that. I would have probably just reveled in the fact that Megan was wearing something cute that she wanted and couldn't have cause I made it LOL

3. Thanks for inspiring us STEPH!!



mytwotinks said:


>


Oh, POOR Riley   At least she has these awesome pictures of her!!  I had a mouse that died when I was a senior in H.S. - well, I killed him, but it was an accident...DON'T judge me.  Anyway my friends took me out for a Thousand Calorie Brownie at a local steak house cause I was depressed. So I totally feel for the girl.



keywestbride said:


> This was my project last weekend:



That is too cool!! Did you have to cut all of those mickeys out by hand?


----------



## jham

mytwotinks said:


> Once again I have a ton to catch up on!  You guys have been busy.
> 
> We had kind of a tough day today.  Riley's hamster died tonight.  We noticed several days ago that she maybe wasn't feeling well.  I was pretty sure when we left for back to school night tonight that the end had come.  Riley is taking it pretty hard.  She loved that hamster like crazy! It really was a great pet for her.  I think that Chris is going to let her stay home a little in the morning and they are going to go get breakfast together so she can collect herself a little.  I was trying to tell her that she would feel better, but when she fell asleep she was still in the "so sad that it feels like you'll never be happy again" stage.  It was breaking my heart.
> 
> Rest in peace Honey the hamster....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a much happier note....  I just bought our airline tickets for January!!!!!!  We'll be there January 22 through the 28th!!!!  I'm a little stressed out because we've never done a quick trip like this.  I just didn't feel like Riley could miss so much school now that she is getting up there.  We are going to get ap's and take a couple of weeks at the begining of summer and drive down and do the beach too, so I hope that will help it to not be so depressing that our trip is so short.



So sorry about Honey!  to Riley from Jayden.  In that first picture Honey looks just like Jayden's hamster Sally who died a few months ago (except Sally was a dwarf hamster).  We loved Sally.  She had more personality than any hamster I'd ever met.  We have a little pet cemetery scared: just hamsters and hermit crabs) in our garden under the Japanese maple.  Sally has a cute brick headstone.  Jayden's previous hamster Alex died when we were selling our old house and hadn't yet closed on our new one, so he had to be buried at grandma's.  



PrincessKell said:


> Ok so I am hogging the thread. hehe but I want to share what we will be picking up tomorrow.....
> 
> This is my new Kitty. She doesn't have a name just yet, any ideas???



Lily wants a kitty so badly but we can't get one due to my BIL's allergies and the fact that most family parties and holidays are at our house.  She saw this baby and fell in love! She looked at her and said "she's a girl!"  Then I said "what is her name?" and Lily said "Jackson!"   not much help there I guess.  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Need some prayers that we are sll so good at giving each other...my Granny went in the Hospital last night, my mom just called me.  She is not doing well.  So after Timmy gets his cast off at noon, then open house at school at 3:30 then I'm heading home. Plus I'll have to drop my FIL off at the home for the night.



 



iheartdisney said:


> OK, here is yesterday's work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, here is the story...
> I'm making a few outfits for our upcoming trip to WDW. So I planned on making Little Einstein dresses for my girls for the day we go to DHS, since they love the Playhouse Disney breakfast show, and we are having breakfast with the Playhouse Disney Bunch that day. So I finished Jos dress, and it turned out OK, so I needed to go back to the fabric store to get enough for Bella's. Posted that one many pages back...but only 2 days)
> I was going to do it contrasting- do Bella's in red on bottom, blue on top, so they'll be opposites. Well, Bella became very adamant she didn't want a Einsteins dress when I told her the reason for the trip to the fabric store. And I can't tell them it is for the trip to Disney World, because they don't know yet. (my master plan is to tell them at the airport)
> So I did a very mommy thing, and let her pick what Disney fabric she wanted. Unforunately, she picked a Miss Piggy FLANNEL! Can you imagine Flannel in Florida in Early September? So I told her that is for the bottom, now she needs to pick one for the top. So she picked the other fabric for the dress, and I used the Miss Piggy fabric for the ruffle at the bottom.
> So, sorry for making a short story long, ta-da!



Cute!  Love the Miss Piggy ruffle.  Why can't they just make a Miss Piggy fabric that is not flannel or fleece?  Right Utahmama? (as if she's out there  )



keywestbride said:


> This was my project last weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pic is so dark, but you get the idea.  It's the countdown for our trip.  DS is really into numbers right now, so instead of tearing down one each day, I made an arrow that we move to the next number every morning.



Very cool!  Hey, I'm close enough to make a countdown chart for our October trip!     Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## clairemolly

jham said:


> Very cool!  Hey, I'm close enough to make a countdown chart for our October trip!     Thanks for the reminder!



I made one for our October trip when we had 99 days to go...now we have 42!     

I'll have to post some pics...I did the majority of it with my Cricut.  Claire has a lot of fun covering up a number in the morning.


----------



## jessica52877

JHAM!

Clean out your inbox again!


----------



## t-beri

livndisney said:


> Honestly for something that is not even a hurricane this storm is ANNNNOYING!!!!!!!
> 
> We have been in the house since Tuesday. Lost power yesterday when it was not even raining. Finally got power back ( 6 hours after they estimated it to be repaired-thanks electric company)
> 
> School started Monday, cancelled Tuesday(did not even rain Tuesday), cancelled Wednesday, School Thursday, cancelled today.
> 
> So I sat and cut out projects last night by candle light.  (Can't wait to see how made I did)
> 
> The news cast have been rather amusing. There was the reporter telling everyone to stay out of the flood water, as we walked around in the flood water . And the ticker that says "use water for hygeine"..... um OK-what did people use before they saw the ticker?
> 
> Now I am off to deal with a flipping out child, who has seen Wizard of OZ too many times and thinks we are all about to fly away.
> 
> Fay Fay, go away and NEVER come again another day!!!!!!!!!!!!



I second that motion and the one for Jeanne to clean out her PM box


----------



## jham

clairemolly said:


> I made one for our October trip when we had 99 days to go...now we have 42!
> 
> I'll have to post some pics...I did the majority of it with my Cricut.  Claire has a lot of fun covering up a number in the morning.




Ooh, I need a picture!  I could make one with my cricut!  I'm gonna CASE your countdown chart!  So I need pics!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

t-beri said:


> HOORAY    I sure do hope the weather clears up for ya!



Not to worried about Fay...it's the two storms coming behind it that are making me nervous  

Who wants to make me a custom poncho????


----------



## jham

jessica52877 said:


> JHAM!
> 
> Clean out your inbox again!





t-beri said:


> I second that motion and the one for Jeanne to clean out her PM box


----------



## keywestbride

t-beri said:


> That is too cool!! Did you have to cut all of those mickeys out by hand?



Yes!    I have one of those old-school Creative Memories circle cutters, and I cut 300 circles out, then glued them together.  The Minnie bows I cut by hand, then did the white dots with a crayon.  I thought I'd knock the whole thing out in an hour or two, but it probably took twice that long.  I will definitely re-use for the next trip!


----------



## Stephres

teresajoy said:


> Were you drinking when these things happened??? Do you already need supervision???



I never drink and sew!  Now, drink and post, maybe...


----------



## t-beri

WHAT?!?!?! I can NOT be the only one who's taken a glass of sparkling shiraz to the sewing machine with me.  FESS up guys!!!

...t.


----------



## mrsklamc

The kitty looks like a "Patch" to me.

Mytwotinks- Those are fabulous pictures of Honey. Hugs to Riley.
We went in January 07 and loved it. It's now our favorite time of year.

I remember some clear vinyl at Hancock's awhile ago,...wonder if that would make good custom ponchos.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

snubie said:


> Yes, Twilight series are considered Young Adult books.  Did not stop me from reading them though.
> 
> P.S. I am a librarian and the teens at the school I worked at loved the books.  I also spent many an hour at work reading all different YA books - they can be addictive.  The Princess Diaries are a favorite series of mine.



I work at the YA help desk at our library.  It's got me reading a lot of the books.  Some of them are really good & some are just ok.   I'm really enjoying the Princess Diaries books, too.  And T, the Traveling Pants books were good, but they don't even compare to Twilight as far as the depth of character development or plot.



glorib said:


> Ok, ladies and gentlemen!  I have some good news!  I just found out that I got a job that I had applied and interviewed for!  It's at the same hospital that I work at now, but in one of the outpatient clinics!  Why is that exciting, you ask?  IT IS A DAYTIME JOB!  NO MORE NIGHTS!  Whew!  I will be a normal person.  Well, relatively speaking, of course
> I will miss the babies something fierce, I'm sure, but I feel like this will be better for the family and for me.  Seeing as I have a horrible time sleeping anymore, I think this will help, plus maybe I can lose some of the weight I put on working nights for 7 years.  It's only two days a week, so that's good too, but I may try to also work at a nursing agency for a little extra moola plus then I can still do NICU, but maybe only one shift every two weeks or so.  Anyhoo, I'm excited but really nervous as well.  I've only ever been a NICU nurse.  I'll actually have patients that can talk.  Yikes!
> 
> Good News #2 - We are in the preliminary planning stages for an Oct. 09 trip to WDW!  Possibly at the Contemorary or Wilderness Lodge!  WOOHOO!  Anyone else planning that far in advance?



   for the new job & the trip!



ncmomof2 said:


>



It's really cute.  I bet she'll change her mind one she cheers up. My girls are the same way some days.



jham said:


>



Adorable!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Need some prayers that we are sll so good at giving each other...my Granny went in the Hospital last night, my mom just called me.  She is not doing well.  So after Timmy gets his cast off at noon, then open house at school at 3:30 then I'm heading home. Plus I'll have to drop my FIL off at the home for the night.



 & prayers


I have some of the clear princess & Mickey vinyl from Hancock's (it was 40% off last week).  I'm intending to make raincoats out of them.  I couldn't find a poncho pattern I liked for a rain poncho so I decided to do a coat.


----------



## clairemolly

jham said:


> Ooh, I need a picture!  I could make one with my cricut!  I'm gonna CASE your countdown chart!  So I need pics!



I'll upload some tonight.  I took one when it was done, so now I need to take a pic since we're over half way through.


----------



## clairemolly

keywestbride said:


> Yes!    I have one of those old-school Creative Memories circle cutters, and I cut 300 circles out, then glued them together.  The Minnie bows I cut by hand, then did the white dots with a crayon.  I thought I'd knock the whole thing out in an hour or two, but it probably took twice that long.  I will definitely re-use for the next trip!



You need a Cricut.   You pick the size mickey head you want from Mickey Font, hit fill page and walk away...when you come back, there are 30 mickey heads waiting for you.


----------



## clairemolly

t-beri said:


> WHAT?!?!?! I can NOT be the only one who's taken a glass of sparkling shiraz to the sewing machine with me.  FESS up guys!!!
> 
> ...t.



No...but cranberry lemonade with Vodka maybe


----------



## spongemommie05

clairemolly said:


> No...but cranberry lemonade with Vodka maybe


Okay i was gonna say My Diet wild cherry pepsi was what got the party started at my sewing machine  But Girl i think you take the cake ...


----------



## clairemolly

spongemommie05 said:


> Okay i was gonna say My Diet wild cherry pepsi was what got the party started at my sewing machine  But Girl i think you take the cake ...



Some people like beer, some like wine...I prefer a splash of vodka.


----------



## spongemommie05

Has this happened to anyone else You have done a huge multi-qoute Thinking you sent it and come to find out that you were too tired and did not SEND it ????? OR is that just ME 

Anywho LOve all the cute outfits posted yesterday I am casing ...

Sorry about the Hamster, *How sad * we had the same thing happen but Khrystian was 4 and he blamed god forever That he took his "ROK" I am not sure if the name was because of the wrestler or it looked like a rock to him?

I am staking out Ikea because i have decided that i am moving my sewing area from my bedroom to my huge Laundry/sewing area (well That is what Utahmama Designed it for )

I am tired of my room being the den and i can also LOCK the door if needed...


----------



## Stephres

clairemolly said:


> No...but cranberry lemonade with Vodka maybe



I knew there was a reason I liked you!


----------



## keywestbride

clairemolly said:


> You need a Cricut.   You pick the size mickey head you want from Mickey Font, hit fill page and walk away...when you come back, there are 30 mickey heads waiting for you.



I would looooooove to get a Cricut!  Maybe Santa will bring me one this year.  I'm having fun with sewing, but I'm really more of a paper crafter, so it would definitely come in handy.


----------



## Clutterbug

t-beri said:


> WHAT?!?!?! I can NOT be the only one who's taken a glass of sparkling shiraz to the sewing machine with me.  FESS up guys!!!
> 
> ...t.



I wish!  I have a hard time sewing straight lines while sober, I can't imagine what my tipsy sewing projects would look like. 



spongemommie05 said:


> I am staking out Ikea because i have decided that i am moving my sewing area from my bedroom to my huge Laundry/sewing area (well That is what Utahmama Designed it for )
> 
> I am tired of my room being the den and i can also LOCK the door if needed...



   Have fun designing your new space!


----------



## t-beri

spongemommie05 said:


> I am staking out Ikea because i have decided that i am moving my sewing area from my bedroom to my huge Laundry/sewing area (well That is what Utahmama Designed it for )
> 
> I am tired of my room being the den and i can also LOCK the door if needed...



Hooray for you Misty!  I am still trying to get my sewing room INTO my bedroom   Currently I am dragging everything out onto the kitchen table whenever I need to sew or more accurately putting it all away when we need to eat. Or, well just leaving it and eating in the living room  
SO not only will our bedroom house our sleeping quarters but B's pseudo studio and my sewing room....Sinking House Studios, home to the Working Class Project and T-Beri Togs 

...t.


----------



## aksunshine

Hi girls!!!! Well, all!!!

I wanted to stop in and say hi. I am so excited to be leaving next week! A bit nervous, too..., but that is another story.

As the the mom of the reciepient  (sp?) of the first Big Give, I wanted to tell tou thank you! Those of you who made/ sent something special for Isabelle and the other children are some of the most generous and compassionate people I know. I've been keeping track of all of the wonderful gifts, hopefully after the magic dies down a bit, when we return, I can mail out the Thank yous I made (there are so many!).

Also, my sewing skills aren't real great and it is still hard to think about sewing for WDW, but I'd like to help with something sometime.

Lots of XOXOXOXO!

Alicia


----------



## t-beri

Clutterbug said:


> I wish!  I have a hard time sewing straight lines while sober, I can't imagine what my tipsy sewing projects would look like.


Maybe that's my problem


----------



## t-beri

OOOH, my  mom just gave me her credit card to go to JoAnn's to pick out some fabric for my bag.  YAY!  Super, for my birthday present I get to sew myself something  I shouldn't be sarcastic, she said I can get a bag w/ it if I wanted to instead but you know, I just have to make things difficult.

...t.


----------



## snubie

clairemolly said:


> No...but cranberry lemonade with Vodka maybe


Now I am thirsty. 



aksunshine said:


> Hi girls!!!! Well, all!!!
> 
> I wanted to stop in and say hi. I am so excited to be leaving next week! A bit nervous, too..., but that is another story.
> 
> As the the mom of the reciepient  (sp?) of the first Big Give, I wanted to tell tou thank you! Those of you who made/ sent something special for Isabelle and the other children are some of the most generous and compassionate people I know. I've been keeping track of all of the wonderful gifts, hopefully after the magic dies down a bit, when we return, I can mail out the Thank yous I made (there are so many!).
> 
> Also, my sewing skills aren't real great and it is still hard to think about sewing for WDW, but I'd like to help with something sometime.
> 
> Lots of XOXOXOXO!
> 
> Alicia



Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

So I was sitting here going crazy waiting for the day to pass.  I can't really do anything until we get done with open house.  DH is coming back tonight so we don't have to find a place for his Dad.  My mom called to say she was on her way back to the hospital.  she had to go into work this morning.  When she called Granny, she had not had any breathing treatments that she could remember.  My mom called and they said they were up to date on them.  I don't know what to think.   I don't know if Granny is just forgetting or what.

So, I had to do something.  Granny had given me a big bag of fabric for my birthday.  I made this shirt for Katie out of some of the fabric.  She likes it and can't wait to go see Granny.  She loves to see things I make.


----------



## snubie

I am feeling like a spoiled whiney brat.  DH has not agreed to letting me attend the dis-boutique meet in Feb.  His reasoning is that we were just there in Sept 2007 and Jan 2008 (we were able to go in Jan because DH was going to Orlando for a business meeting and Lauren and I tagged along).  The obsessive part of me has been checking flights for Feb now that Southwest has released flights for that time period.  I happened to find non-stop flights on Delta for $219 per person (2/4/09-2/11/09) and now I REALLY WANT TO GO!  How can I pass up a good deal on flights?  

THe other thing is I would like to go just DD and me - leave DH at home.  He likes Disney but does not LOVE Disney.  I do not think he would ever go for that plan though.  Not that he does not trust me but he would want to be there with his girls.

I know it is selfish of me and there are so many others that cannot afford to go to Disney once never mind 3 times in 18 months.  Ok - whining done.  Thank you for listening.

PS - I hate the way it sounds when I say "DH won't let me attend."  It sounds like he owns me or something.  I am a stay at home mom now so DH does sort of control the checkbook.


----------



## kjbrown

t-beri said:


> Hooray for you Misty!  I am still trying to get my sewing room INTO my bedroom   Currently I am dragging everything out onto the kitchen table whenever I need to sew or more accurately putting it all away when we need to eat. Or, well just leaving it and eating in the living room
> SO not only will our bedroom house our sleeping quarters but B's pseudo studio and my sewing room....Sinking House Studios, home to the Working Class Project and T-Beri Togs
> 
> ...t.



You're supposed to eat in the dining room?    



snubie said:


> I am feeling like a spoiled whiney brat.  DH has not agreed to letting me attend the dis-boutique meet in Feb.  His reasoning is that we were just there in Sept 2007 and Jan 2008 (we were able to go in Jan because DH was going to Orlando for a business meeting and Lauren and I tagged along).  The obsessive part of me has been checking flights for Feb now that Southwest has released flights for that time period.  I happened to find non-stop flights on Delta for $219 per person (2/4/09-2/11/09) and now I REALLY WANT TO GO!  How can I pass up a good deal on flights?
> 
> THe other thing is I would like to go just DD and me - leave DH at home.  He likes Disney but does not LOVE Disney.  I do not think he would ever go for that plan though.  Not that he does not trust me but he would want to be there with his girls.
> 
> I know it is selfish of me and there are so many others that cannot afford to go to Disney once never mind 3 times in 18 months.  Ok - whining done.  Thank you for listening.
> 
> PS - I hate the way it sounds when I say "DH won't let me attend."  It sounds like he owns me or something.  I am a stay at home mom now so DH does sort of control the checkbook.



I know what you mean on your "PS".  I work, so I suppose I control half (or slightly less than half) of the checkbook.  He won't "let" me either.  The family "finance committee" has to be unanimous for purchases over $200.


----------



## karebear1

*Mytwotinks-* So sad to hear about Rileys little hamster. Please tell her that I am so sorry that she lost such a great friend. It's nice to see you have picks of her and Honey though- at least she can look back at those and remember him.



spongemommie05 said:


> I am staking out Ikea because i have decided that i am moving my sewing area from my bedroom to my huge Laundry/sewing area (well That is what Utahmama Designed it for )
> 
> I am tired of my room being the den and i can also LOCK the door if needed...



Don't forget the buckets and wall brackets to hang the buckets on! I got mine at the SLC Ikea this past summer. My DD and I flew up from Vegas to get them too! They are wonderful and one of the BESTEST EVER things I have for organization in my craft/sewing/office room!




These buckets are the best, not to mention highly fashionable! And pretty reasonably priced for that matter. Make me proud woman! Check out Ikea really well- they have some GREAT stuff! And when you find something good that I don;t know about- TELL ME!! I'm always looking for more good organizing things!




snubie said:


> I am feeling like a spoiled whiney brat.  DH has not agreed to letting me attend the dis-boutique meet in Feb.  His reasoning is that we were just there in Sept 2007 and Jan 2008 (we were able to go in Jan because DH was going to Orlando for a business meeting and Lauren and I tagged along).  The obsessive part of me has been checking flights for Feb now that Southwest has released flights for that time period.  I happened to find non-stop flights on Delta for $219 per person (2/4/09-2/11/09) and now I REALLY WANT TO GO!  How can I pass up a good deal on flights?
> 
> THe other thing is I would like to go just DD and me - leave DH at home.  He likes Disney but does not LOVE Disney.  I do not think he would ever go for that plan though.  Not that he does not trust me but he would want to be there with his girls.
> 
> I know it is selfish of me and there are so many others that cannot afford to go to Disney once never mind 3 times in 18 months.  Ok - whining done.  Thank you for listening.
> 
> PS - I hate the way it sounds when I say "DH won't let me attend."  It sounds like he owns me or something.  I am a stay at home mom now so DH does sort of control the checkbook.



Whine away- it's makes you feel better.... and may help you think of a way to talk you DH into the trip for Feb.


----------



## kjbrown

It's official.

This thread has driven me mad.  I found out the local arts organization is putting on Beauty and the Beast in the local outdoor theatre.  I OF COURSE have to take DD4.  The only night we can go is TOMORROW night.  Okay, no big deal, that is what a SANE woman would say.

I, of course, say, "TOMORROW?!  What will she WEAR?  She has to have a Belle dress!".

INSANE.  I am insane.  And it's YOUR fault.  Luckily, you've also inspired me to come up with a solution.  

Since it is in the park, I cased some stuff I saw here and decided to go with a decorated yellow t-shirt (ruffles, some ribbon roses, maybe a Brother SE270 Belle applique?) and jeans that I will cut to capri length and add yellow gathered ribbon to.

Oh, did I mention it's tomorrow?  Guess I'll be up late tonight.


----------



## TravelinGal

snubie said:


> I am feeling like a spoiled whiney brat.  DH has not agreed to letting me attend the dis-boutique meet in Feb.  His reasoning is that we were just there in Sept 2007 and Jan 2008 (we were able to go in Jan because DH was going to Orlando for a business meeting and Lauren and I tagged along).  The obsessive part of me has been checking flights for Feb now that Southwest has released flights for that time period.  I happened to find non-stop flights on Delta for $219 per person (2/4/09-2/11/09) and now I REALLY WANT TO GO!  How can I pass up a good deal on flights?
> 
> THe other thing is I would like to go just DD and me - leave DH at home.  He likes Disney but does not LOVE Disney.  I do not think he would ever go for that plan though.  Not that he does not trust me but he would want to be there with his girls.
> 
> I know it is selfish of me and there are so many others that cannot afford to go to Disney once never mind 3 times in 18 months.  Ok - whining done.  Thank you for listening.
> 
> PS - I hate the way it sounds when I say "DH won't let me attend."  It sounds like he owns me or something.  I am a stay at home mom now so DH does sort of control the checkbook.



I understand what you're saying completly!  It's hard when you don't have your own income to say "I AM doing this with it".  
I wanted to go to the October Zag N Meet (official TGM meet) but didn't want to take money from our budget for it either.  (OK - DH did the "won't let me attend" thing too  )  So I started looking for other ways to get some money.  I do focus groups that pay around $100 for 2 hours whenever possible (there are quite a few companies in the Denver metro area that do focus groups), I did a hotel mystery shop that paid $300 (that's more than they usually pay, but this was 2 nights/3 days long), putting anything I earn from booking travel toward the trip and watching for other stuff that I can do to earn some money to cover it.  
I don't know if you're comfortable with your skills enough to sell on , but that would be a *great* way to make money for the Feb trip!  Remember, you only need to put $200 down on the package and final payment isn't due until 45 days prior to arrival.


----------



## t-beri

I sure do wish you could come. I am sorry that it is a conflict for you.  I control everything in my house...so I can't totally sympathize BUT my single girlfriends (which is all of them) generally do not understand when I say I'm not doing something b/c B wouldn't want me to or like it.  They know I wear the pants so they don't understand when I concede to his wishes without a fight.  I just don't like to do things when he doesn't approve regardless, I know if I go anyway I will NOT have a good time b/c deep down I know that he didn't want me to go.  Not that I don't put my foot down when I need to...I let him know in no uncertain terms that I WAS going to a girlfriends Jewels by Park Lane show last night and he pouted but didnt' stop me Of course then I had my mom buy me the stuff I wanted for my birthday present  Sneaky girl that I am.
I also got this today for my birthday present ( I could have bought a Vera Bradley messenger bag I was drooling over at Marshalls for what I spent on supplies to make this bag )
But at least I'll know it's mine and hey, maybe I'll sell a couple of custom bags- who knows!
anyway, here is the Alexander Henry print I picked up for my bag





I got just plain black for the inside but there is a pocket inside and I think I will do the lining of the pocket w/ the main fabric 
I also decided on THIS pattern- it's free at jcarolinecreative.com- there is a link in the bookmarks too! 




DH convinced me to put HEATHER SUE'S BESTEST APPLIQUE TUTORIAL EVERto use and applique a larger bird on the outside so I picked up some fun prints for that.  Keep your fingers crossed. I wanted to do it in felt but they didn't have a decent yellow so he said....I really think you should applique it. DARN IT, he likes to make things difficult on me, like I need THAT kind of help. Hopefully I'll have pics to post tomorrow.
...t.


----------



## t-beri

kjbrown said:


> It's official.
> 
> This thread has driven me mad.  I found out the local arts organization is putting on Beauty and the Beast in the local outdoor theatre.  I OF COURSE have to take DD4.  The only night we can go is TOMORROW night.  Okay, no big deal, that is what a SANE woman would say.
> 
> I, of course, say, "TOMORROW?!  What will she WEAR?  She has to have a Belle dress!".
> 
> INSANE.  I am insane.  And it's YOUR fault.  Luckily, you've also inspired me to come up with a solution.
> 
> Since it is in the park, I cased some stuff I saw here and decided to go with a decorated yellow t-shirt (ruffles, some ribbon roses, maybe a Brother SE270 Belle applique?) and jeans that I will cut to capri length and add yellow gathered ribbon to.
> 
> Oh, did I mention it's tomorrow?  Guess I'll be up late tonight.


And you think you're crazy because..........? 


TravelinGal said:


> I don't know if you're comfortable with your skills enough to sell on , but that would be a *great* way to make money for the Feb trip!  Remember, you only need to put $200 down on the package and final payment isn't due until 45 days prior to arrival.



Now I'm gonna have to use fabric I have to put some stuff on ETSY or   so I don't have any excuses in Feb


----------



## snubie

kjbrown said:


> It's official.
> 
> This thread has driven me mad.  I found out the local arts organization is putting on Beauty and the Beast in the local outdoor theatre.  I OF COURSE have to take DD4.  The only night we can go is TOMORROW night.  Okay, no big deal, that is what a SANE woman would say.
> 
> I, of course, say, "TOMORROW?!  What will she WEAR?  She has to have a Belle dress!".
> 
> INSANE.  I am insane.  And it's YOUR fault.  Luckily, you've also inspired me to come up with a solution.
> 
> Since it is in the park, I cased some stuff I saw here and decided to go with a decorated yellow t-shirt (ruffles, some ribbon roses, maybe a Brother SE270 Belle applique?) and jeans that I will cut to capri length and add yellow gathered ribbon to.
> 
> Oh, did I mention it's tomorrow?  Guess I'll be up late tonight.



You are not insane.  Just glutton for punishment?  Maybe.  But it is all in the name of making your little princess stand out from the crowd (in a good way, of course).


----------



## HeatherSue

I am once again hopelessly behind on the thread.  But, I did read _most _of what I missed. 

I've been busy setting up my new sewing room!   I bought 2 five shelf bookshelves at Target this week and 2 desks to put my machine, my cousin's machine (which I won't have until next week) and my hopefully future serger on.  Henry has 1 desk and 1 bookshelf together.  I am fully capable of doing this myself.  But, once I put together a computer desk and the little drawer that holds the keyboard fell off and hit my foot.  Henry has never let me live that one down.  So, I'll let him put the stuff together.  But, I could do it, I have even built walls when we're building houses!  

Anywho, this is how I hope to have my room set up. 






The two rectangles on the back wall are the bookcases, the L-shape is the desk (which is positioned so I can see the kids in the living room while I'm sewing), the big rectangle to the right of the window is the tv cabinet, the thing in front of the closet doors is a rolling clothing rack that I don't have yet.  The thing in the middle of the room is a folding cutting table that I'm not sure if I'm going to buy. I actually like to cut fabric on the floor best.  So, we'll see.  The closet is full of pictures, giftwrap, scrapbooking stuff, and Tessa's craft supplies.

I've also been folding fabric onto comic book boards (tutorial is in the bookmarks under organization).  I've got one tote all folded, but I have 3 more to go. I think it's going to look nice and this way I'll be able to put my fabric on the shelves vertically.  So, no more messing up the whole stack to get out the piece of fabric in the middle.


----------



## teresajoy

Stephres said:


> I never drink and sew!  Now, drink and post, maybe...



Ok, Ok, I'll believe you! Your stuff is too pretty for you to be drinking while you sew it! 



t-beri said:


> WHAT?!?!?! I can NOT be the only one who's taken a glass of sparkling shiraz to the sewing machine with me.  FESS up guys!!!
> 
> ...t.


Tifani Tifani Tifani!, What am I going to do with you????



spongemommie05 said:


> Has this happened to anyone else You have done a huge multi-qoute Thinking you sent it and come to find out that you were too tired and did not SEND it ????? OR is that just ME
> :


I HATE when that happens! 



aksunshine said:


> Hi girls!!!! Well, all!!!
> 
> I wanted to stop in and say hi. I am so excited to be leaving next week! A bit nervous, too..., but that is another story.
> 
> As the the mom of the reciepient  (sp?) of the first Big Give, I wanted to tell tou thank you! Those of you who made/ sent something special for Isabelle and the other children are some of the most generous and compassionate people I know. I've been keeping track of all of the wonderful gifts, hopefully after the magic dies down a bit, when we return, I can mail out the Thank yous I made (there are so many!).
> 
> Also, my sewing skills aren't real great and it is still hard to think about sewing for WDW, but I'd like to help with something sometime.
> 
> Lots of XOXOXOXO!
> 
> Alicia



Thanks for stopping in Alicia!!!! It's nice to see you over here again! You guys have a great trip!!! I can't wait to read all about it! 


t-beri said:


> OOOH, my  mom just gave me her credit card to go to JoAnn's to pick out some fabric for my bag.  YAY!  Super, for my birthday present I get to sew myself something  I shouldn't be sarcastic, she said I can get a bag w/ it if I wanted to instead but you know, I just have to make things difficult.
> 
> ...t.



That was really nice of her!! 

Ok, Corey says it's time to go, so I guess we better go!


----------



## Stephres

mytwotinks said:


>



Poor Riley! This is one of my favorite pictures of her ever, it always makes me smile.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>



That's so pretty! I love the extra ruffle that you put on, it really makes it special.



kimmylaj said:


> hi everyone
> just for a laugh
> i put an outfit on ryan, 5 today & asked to take a pic before we left ( read that that was  a good idea just in case he got lost at the parks and i forgot what he was wearing) and he said
> Why mom, its not even a custom?



 Kids are so funny, aren't they?



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Need some prayers that we are sll so good at giving each other...my Granny went in the Hospital last night, my mom just called me.  She is not doing well.  So after Timmy gets his cast off at noon, then open house at school at 3:30 then I'm heading home. Plus I'll have to drop my FIL off at the home for the night.



I'm so sorry.  



iheartdisney said:


>



Cute! I love the muppets, you made the best of a possibly sweaty and sticky situation.



aksunshine said:


> Hi girls!!!! Well, all!!!
> 
> I wanted to stop in and say hi. I am so excited to be leaving next week! A bit nervous, too..., but that is another story.
> 
> As the the mom of the reciepient  (sp?) of the first Big Give, I wanted to tell tou thank you! Those of you who made/ sent something special for Isabelle and the other children are some of the most generous and compassionate people I know. I've been keeping track of all of the wonderful gifts, hopefully after the magic dies down a bit, when we return, I can mail out the Thank yous I made (there are so many!).
> 
> Also, my sewing skills aren't real great and it is still hard to think about sewing for WDW, but I'd like to help with something sometime.
> 
> Lots of XOXOXOXO!
> 
> Alicia



Hey! I can't wait to see all your pictures when you get back. Isabelle will be stunning I'm sure. Have a great trip!



The Moonk's Mom said:


>



Cute, isn't it nice when it's easy to make them happy? Are those yoyos on there? I have a story about yoyos...



snubie said:


> I am feeling like a spoiled whiney brat.  DH has not agreed to letting me attend the dis-boutique meet in Feb.  His reasoning is that we were just there in Sept 2007 and Jan 2008 (we were able to go in Jan because DH was going to Orlando for a business meeting and Lauren and I tagged along).  The obsessive part of me has been checking flights for Feb now that Southwest has released flights for that time period.  I happened to find non-stop flights on Delta for $219 per person (2/4/09-2/11/09) and now I REALLY WANT TO GO!  How can I pass up a good deal on flights?
> 
> THe other thing is I would like to go just DD and me - leave DH at home.  He likes Disney but does not LOVE Disney.  I do not think he would ever go for that plan though.  Not that he does not trust me but he would want to be there with his girls.
> 
> I know it is selfish of me and there are so many others that cannot afford to go to Disney once never mind 3 times in 18 months.  Ok - whining done.  Thank you for listening.
> 
> PS - I hate the way it sounds when I say "DH won't let me attend."  It sounds like he owns me or something.  I am a stay at home mom now so DH does sort of control the checkbook.



Aw, you're not a brat!  



kjbrown said:


> It's official.
> 
> This thread has driven me mad.  I found out the local arts organization is putting on Beauty and the Beast in the local outdoor theatre.  I OF COURSE have to take DD4.  The only night we can go is TOMORROW night.  Okay, no big deal, that is what a SANE woman would say.
> 
> I, of course, say, "TOMORROW?!  What will she WEAR?  She has to have a Belle dress!".
> 
> INSANE.  I am insane.  And it's YOUR fault.  Luckily, you've also inspired me to come up with a solution.
> 
> Since it is in the park, I cased some stuff I saw here and decided to go with a decorated yellow t-shirt (ruffles, some ribbon roses, maybe a Brother SE270 Belle applique?) and jeans that I will cut to capri length and add yellow gathered ribbon to.
> 
> Oh, did I mention it's tomorrow?  Guess I'll be up late tonight.



I do not see anything wrong with this story, except that you are going to be tired tomorrow!  



t-beri said:


>



Love the birdies: it will make a great bag! Let us know how the pattern is.


----------



## Stephres

A story about yoyos...

Remember this outfit?






I loved the way the pants came out but hated the shirt! The ric rac shifted when I tried to sew it on and the flowers just looked bad to me.

I decided to try again with the shirt. I was thinking yoyos would be cute. Now I tried Denise's tutorial to make them and I was not successful. But the last time I was at JoAnn's I bought a yoyo maker. It said it was easy! 

After an hour and a half I had two balled up pieces of fabric and no yoyos. The thread broke or knotted up and it was just a mess. I was close to tears.

Plus I hate to hand-sew, and it especially hard with a band aid on your index finger! I was super frustrated.

I searched around and found a tutorial on how to make a yoyo and it was by my favorite headband tutorial writer! Lots of pictures, looked easy. Here it is: http://heatherbailey.typepad.com/photos/how_to_make_a_yoyo/index.html

So I made them. They are not the prettiest but I think they look a whole lot better:






Also, thanks to Denise, I glued the ric rac on before sewing and it was so easy! Did the same thing with the yoyos too. 

Was that a long story about yoyos or what?

By the way, here is the outfit that caused all my injuries. Megan looked at it and said she wanted a skort, not shorts. So appreciative that child is. I made a "rustic" applique that I hope will fray a little.


----------



## mytwotinks

Thanks everyone for the well wishes for Riley.  She is pretty torn up still.  Right now she is still having moments of tears.  I told her how many of you were praying for her and wishing her to feel better and she just told me that it really does help.  I have told her that she can replace Honey whenever she is ready.  She told me that she didn't even want to think about that yet.

It's kind of funny about the pictures.  Chad is using the one of her with her arms stretched out holding Honey in their advertisement.  Honey is kind of a mini-celebrity.  Whenever we are out and someone recognizes her they are usually going on and on about the cute hamster in the picture!

For all of you lucky gals going on the feb. Disboutiquer meet.....  Have you gone to www.kayak.com ?  I got our tickets for $160 each after all of the taxes and other really important valid charges that they add on.  I thought that $640 was pretty good.  I've done slightly better in the past, but not much and not when gas was this $$$$$$!  The equivilant flight on Southwest was going to be about $1200 total.

I totally get about Dh.  I am very lucky that Chris is always so enthusiastic about my travel opportunities.  I would never go on a trip without him that I didn't know he was 100% behind though.  I feel guilty enough when I know he is o.k. with it.  It drives him crazy too!  He's always telling me that if I'm just going to worry and feel bad the whole time, it's a waste of money.  If I'm enjoying myself it's worth every penny!

O.k. folks, I'm going to let Riley get on her webkinz now and get her mind off of her loss.  I'll check in later to get caught up on everyone's stuff!


----------



## my*2*angels

So I just realized that none of my post are apparently showing up!?  It is soooo crazy around here that I have been posting and not even reading afterward, so I just realized that they have not even posted!  Anyway, I posted a while back that a WONDERFUL ANGEL  named TERESA was willing to part with the Ariel fabric and she is sending it to me, so crisis averted!  THANK YOU TERESA!!!! I also wanted to say a big THANK YOU to everyone who offered to help me out with this!  I LOVE THIS GROUP!  I know I can always count on the ladies and gents in this group to help out when in need!  This is just an AWESOME group of people! SO THANK YOU EVERYONE!  I have been MIA for quite some time now, but life has just been crazy!  I have been having some health issues, we are in the midst of trying to sell our house and move, my parents have both been having health issues and financial problems, so things have just been, WELL, alot to handle!  So, thanks to everyone for not forgetting about me and helping me out!  I really appreciate it!  

Mindy


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

So instead of getting things ready for dd4's 5th birthday in a couple of weeks, I spent the afternoon making a raincoat.   






There are a few things I'd do differently if I do it again (like read teh directions again because apparently I had trouble reading this time  ), but over all it wasn't too hard.  She loves it so I guess that makes it all good.


----------



## sahm1000

So our power went off in the middle of a very long multi-quote for no apparent reason (no rain, storms, clouds, etc.).  Thank you very much electric company!  I pay enough for my electricity that I shouldn't have to reset every clock in my house and lose a multi-quote for no reason!

Anyway, everyone's things are beautiful!  I am busy working on my outfits for our trip that is coming up way too fast!  I think I'm going to be pulling a Teresa and working around the clock until the trip so my posts will be far and few between  .  

Poor Riley, I hope she gets to feeling better.  I hate it when a child's heart breaks.  I am sending her lots of   and  .


----------



## jessica52877

ARGHHHHHHHH! Can I scream please!

I have been building legos since 3 pm!!! Not a new lego, all the pieces nicely in a box, but a torn up lego town with half built items and pieces everywhere! Really, I am about to lose it! I only have a ship, the dock and most of a gas station built! That isn't even 1/20 of what I have to do!! 

I have made Dallas sit there and seperate colors but he is just too exhausted from school and I have now put him to bed.

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## GoofyG

100AcrePrincess said:


> So instead of getting things ready for dd4's 5th birthday in a couple of weeks, I spent the afternoon making a raincoat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few things I'd do differently if I do it again (like read teh directions again because apparently I had trouble reading this time  ), but over all it wasn't too hard.  She loves it so I guess that makes it all good.



That is really cute!  I would love to have those for my girls.  I think my mom will draw the line.   She still has to make the baby his customs!  At least the younger 2 will be in a stroller.  I'll have to figure something out for DD4.


----------



## luvinyou

100AcrePrincess said:


> So instead of getting things ready for dd4's 5th birthday in a couple of weeks, I spent the afternoon making a raincoat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few things I'd do differently if I do it again (like read teh directions again because apparently I had trouble reading this time  ), but over all it wasn't too hard.  She loves it so I guess that makes it all good.



This is absolutely adorable!  It is perfect for disney, not only does it have princesses on it, but you could probably see the customs through it!


----------



## snubie

jessica52877 said:


> ARGHHHHHHHH! Can I scream please!
> 
> I have been building legos since 3 pm!!! Not a new lego, all the pieces nicely in a box, but a torn up lego town with half built items and pieces everywhere! Really, I am about to lose it! I only have a ship, the dock and most of a gas station built! That isn't even 1/20 of what I have to do!!
> 
> I have made Dallas sit there and seperate colors but he is just too exhausted from school and I have now put him to bed.
> 
> ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!



I have to ask... why are you building legos?  Good luck with the project.


----------



## t-beri

GRRR...The pattern for the bag I planned on making was too small.  Rather than try to enlarge it to suit my needs I am going to follow THIS tutorial. http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=243097.0 I like the way this bag hangs and preferred it anyway...I just do better w/ patterns, but I have help here so I figured I'd give it a shot

This is what the tutorial example looks like





I am going to add about an inch to the dimensions though b/c my books are FREAKIN' HUGE!!!  I only need to fit one at a time but the book needs to actually FIT in it 

I will keep you posted!

...t.


----------



## MouseTriper

ncmomof2 said:


>


Aww that turned out so cute!!!!  I love it.



jham said:


>


  Oh this is adorable too!



mytwotinks said:


> Rest in peace Honey the hamster....


 Awwww poor Riley!!!  I hope she starts to feel better soon.  I love these pictures, they are so cute!



aksunshine said:


> Hi girls!!!! Well, all!!!
> 
> I wanted to stop in and say hi. I am so excited to be leaving next week! A bit nervous, too..., but that is another story.
> 
> As the the mom of the reciepient  (sp?) of the first Big Give, I wanted to tell tou thank you! Those of you who made/ sent something special for Isabelle and the other children are some of the most generous and compassionate people I know. I've been keeping track of all of the wonderful gifts, hopefully after the magic dies down a bit, when we return, I can mail out the Thank yous I made (there are so many!).
> 
> Also, my sewing skills aren't real great and it is still hard to think about sewing for WDW, but I'd like to help with something sometime.
> 
> Lots of XOXOXOXO!
> 
> Alicia


 Hi Alicia.....!!!  Aww you are so sweet.  I can not wait to see pictures of Isabelle in all her new customs at WDW.  You know you will be in my thoughts and prayers!!!!



TravelinGal said:


> I understand what you're saying completly!  It's hard when you don't have your own income to say "I AM doing this with it".
> I wanted to go to the October Zag N Meet (official TGM meet) but didn't want to take money from our budget for it either.  (OK - DH did the "won't let me attend" thing too  )  So I started looking for other ways to get some money.  I do focus groups that pay around $100 for 2 hours whenever possible (there are quite a few companies in the Denver metro area that do focus groups), I did a hotel mystery shop that paid $300 (that's more than they usually pay, but this was 2 nights/3 days long), putting anything I earn from booking travel toward the trip and watching for other stuff that I can do to earn some money to cover it.
> I don't know if you're comfortable with your skills enough to sell on , but that would be a *great* way to make money for the Feb trip!  Remember, you only need to put $200 down on the package and final payment isn't due until 45 days prior to arrival.


  Focus groups....???  How does one find out about these??  Sounds like something I would love to do.



HeatherSue said:


> Anywho, this is how I hope to have my room set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been folding fabric onto comic book boards (tutorial is in the bookmarks under organization).  I've got one tote all folded, but I have 3 more to go. I think it's going to look nice and this way I'll be able to put my fabric on the shelves vertically.  So, no more messing up the whole stack to get out the piece of fabric in the middle.


Wow Heather...you are going to be super-de-dooper organized!!!!!  The room looks like it will be awesome!!



Stephres said:


> A story about yoyos...
> 
> Remember this outfit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way the pants came out but hated the shirt! The ric rac shifted when I tried to sew it on and the flowers just looked bad to me.
> 
> I decided to try again with the shirt. I was thinking yoyos would be cute. Now I tried Denise's tutorial to make them and I was not successful. But the last time I was at JoAnn's I bought a yoyo maker. It said it was easy!
> 
> After an hour and a half I had two balled up pieces of fabric and no yoyos. The thread broke or knotted up and it was just a mess. I was close to tears.
> 
> Plus I hate to hand-sew, and it especially hard with a band aid on your index finger! I was super frustrated.
> 
> I searched around and found a tutorial on how to make a yoyo and it was by my favorite headband tutorial writer! Lots of pictures, looked easy. Here it is: http://heatherbailey.typepad.com/photos/how_to_make_a_yoyo/index.html
> 
> So I made them. They are not the prettiest but I think they look a whole lot better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, thanks to Denise, I glued the ric rac on before sewing and it was so easy! Did the same thing with the yoyos too.
> 
> Was that a long story about yoyos or what?
> 
> By the way, here is the outfit that caused all my injuries. Megan looked at it and said she wanted a skort, not shorts. So appreciative that child is. I made a "rustic" applique that I hope will fray a little.


  WOw....i think those yoyos came out great Steph!!!  Way to go...I will have to go read that tutorial as I think those things are really kinda cool.  I might have to give it a whirl myself.



mytwotinks said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wishes for Riley.  She is pretty torn up still.  Right now she is still having moments of tears.  I told her how many of you were praying for her and wishing her to feel better and she just told me that it really does help.  I have told her that she can replace Honey whenever she is ready.  She told me that she didn't even want to think about that yet.
> 
> It's kind of funny about the pictures.  Chad is using the one of her with her arms stretched out holding Honey in their advertisement.  Honey is kind of a mini-celebrity.  Whenever we are out and someone recognizes her they are usually going on and on about the cute hamster in the picture!
> 
> For all of you lucky gals going on the feb. Disboutiquer meet.....  Have you gone to www.kayak.com ?  I got our tickets for $160 each after all of the taxes and other really important valid charges that they add on.  I thought that $640 was pretty good.  I've done slightly better in the past, but not much and not when gas was this $$$$$$!  The equivilant flight on Southwest was going to be about $1200 total.
> 
> I totally get about Dh.  I am very lucky that Chris is always so enthusiastic about my travel opportunities.  I would never go on a trip without him that I didn't know he was 100% behind though.  I feel guilty enough when I know he is o.k. with it.  It drives him crazy too!  He's always telling me that if I'm just going to worry and feel bad the whole time, it's a waste of money.  If I'm enjoying myself it's worth every penny!
> 
> O.k. folks, I'm going to let Riley get on her webkinz now and get her mind off of her loss.  I'll check in later to get caught up on everyone's stuff!


 Congrats on the awesome airline tickets!!!!  And your husband sounds like a sweetie!


----------



## CastleCreations

I guess being stuck in the house for the past few days made me productive. I made this Hello Kitty Christmas outfit...that will soon be listed..on  .
I also got some Halloween bows made and a few other things. 

















This outfit I decided to try the braided rick rack thing that we talked about a LONG time ago. I'm pleased with it, but had to hand sew it on... It wasn't easy. Also I forgot to do the whiskers on the Kitty on the pants and had to add them after they were done. I like how it came out. It's much fuller and cuter in the pictures...I definately need a new camera..ASAP
I wanted to add...that it's hard appliquing with black thread over white fabric. A lot shows through..after seeing the pictures, I will be fixing that.

Forgot to tell you all that I need to STOP spending so much money. I went out today and fell in LOVE with a outfit for the cruise. I don't know if I ever mentioned it, but I'm not a small girl...LOL, so shopping for formal evening wear isn't my for-tay!! LOL, but I totally fell in love with the cutest outfit and had to have it. Did I mention that I already had a dress that I bought...eeek!! The outfit costs 100 dollars plus the shoes....just how many Konk Coolers is that? LOL


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

100AcrePrincess said:


> So instead of getting things ready for dd4's 5th birthday in a couple of weeks, I spent the afternoon making a raincoat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few things I'd do differently if I do it again (like read teh directions again because apparently I had trouble reading this time  ), but over all it wasn't too hard.  She loves it so I guess that makes it all good.



I love this!  I was just at Hancock and saw the princess, nemo and cars vinyl there...what pattern did you use?  I might have to get some to make my kiddos some raincoats!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

CastleCreations said:


>




So cute!!!


----------



## karebear1

HeatherSue said:


> I am once again hopelessly behind on the thread.  But, I did read _most _of what I missed.
> 
> I've been busy setting up my new sewing room!   I bought 2 five shelf bookshelves at Target this week and 2 desks to put my machine, my cousin's machine (which I won't have until next week) and my hopefully future serger on.  Henry has 1 desk and 1 bookshelf together.  I am fully capable of doing this myself.  But, once I put together a computer desk and the little drawer that holds the keyboard fell off and hit my foot.  Henry has never let me live that one down.  So, I'll let him put the stuff together.  But, I could do it, I have even built walls when we're building houses!
> 
> Anywho, this is how I hope to have my room set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two rectangles on the back wall are the bookcases, the L-shape is the desk (which is positioned so I can see the kids in the living room while I'm sewing), the big rectangle to the right of the window is the tv cabinet, the thing in front of the closet doors is a rolling clothing rack that I don't have yet.  The thing in the middle of the room is a folding cutting table that I'm not sure if I'm going to buy. I actually like to cut fabric on the floor best.  So, we'll see.  The closet is full of pictures, giftwrap, scrapbooking stuff, and Tessa's craft supplies.
> 
> I've also been folding fabric onto comic book boards (tutorial is in the bookmarks under organization).  I've got one tote all folded, but I have 3 more to go. I think it's going to look nice and this way I'll be able to put my fabric on the shelves vertically.  So, no more messing up the whole stack to get out the piece of fabric in the middle.




LOOOOOOVE IT!!! Of course, that is an unofficial opinion as you are not supposed to HAVE a sewing room for at least another 14 years! Ask your sister..... she'll tell ya!  

ahemmmm.... and Unofficially, of course...... can I come and help you organize it?!?!??! 



100AcrePrincess said:


> So instead of getting things ready for dd4's 5th birthday in a couple of weeks, I spent the afternoon making a raincoat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few things I'd do differently if I do it again (like read teh directions again because apparently I had trouble reading this time  ), but over all it wasn't too hard.  She loves it so I guess that makes it all good.




That is PERFECT! You can see through it to see all your customs you worked so ahrd to sew! Yippeee!!


----------



## jham

100AcrePrincess said:


> So instead of getting things ready for dd4's 5th birthday in a couple of weeks, I spent the afternoon making a raincoat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few things I'd do differently if I do it again (like read teh directions again because apparently I had trouble reading this time  ), but over all it wasn't too hard.  She loves it so I guess that makes it all good.



Really cute!



t-beri said:


> GRRR...The pattern for the bag I planned on making was too small.  Rather than try to enlarge it to suit my needs I am going to follow THIS tutorial. http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=243097.0 I like the way this bag hangs and preferred it anyway...I just do better w/ patterns, but I have help here so I figured I'd give it a shot
> 
> This is what the tutorial example looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hobo9.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I am going to add about an inch to the dimensions though b/c my books are FREAKIN' HUGE!!!  I only need to fit one at a time but the book needs to actually FIT in it
> 
> I will keep you posted!
> 
> ...t.



Go T!    



Stephres said:


> By the way, here is the outfit that caused all my injuries. Megan looked at it and said she wanted a skort, not shorts. So appreciative that child is. I made a "rustic" applique that I hope will fray a little.



Love it, also love rustic applique!



CastleCreations said:


> I guess being stuck in the house for the past few days made me productive. I made this Hello Kitty Christmas outfit...that will soon be listed..on  .
> I also got some Halloween bows made and a few other things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This outfit I decided to try the braided rick rack thing that we talked about a LONG time ago. I'm pleased with it, but had to hand sew it on... It wasn't easy. Also I forgot to do the whiskers on the Kitty on the pants and had to add them after they were done. I like how it came out. It's much fuller and cuter in the pictures...I definately need a new camera..ASAP
> I wanted to add...that it's hard appliquing with black thread over white fabric. A lot shows through..after seeing the pictures, I will be fixing that.
> 
> Forgot to tell you all that I need to STOP spending so much money. I went out today and fell in LOVE with a outfit for the cruise. I don't know if I ever mentioned it, but I'm not a small girl...LOL, so shopping for formal evening wear isn't my for-tay!! LOL, but I totally fell in love with the cutest outfit and had to have it. Did I mention that I already had a dress that I bought...eeek!! The outfit costs 100 dollars plus the shoes....just how many Konk Coolers is that? LOL



It turned out really cute!  But Christmas?  I know what you mean about spending too much.  I'm in big trouble lately


----------



## Tinka_Belle

kjbrown said:


> I know what you mean on your "PS".  I work, so I suppose I control half (or slightly less than half) of the checkbook.  He won't "let" me either.  The family "finance committee" has to be unanimous for purchases over $200.


DH and I have separate accounts and can pretty much do as we need to do, but all major purchases need to be approved by the other. I'm not sure why it just helps to keep the peace in the house.



Stephres said:


> A story about yoyos...
> 
> Remember this outfit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way the pants came out but hated the shirt! The ric rac shifted when I tried to sew it on and the flowers just looked bad to me.
> 
> I decided to try again with the shirt. I was thinking yoyos would be cute. Now I tried Denise's tutorial to make them and I was not successful. But the last time I was at JoAnn's I bought a yoyo maker. It said it was easy!
> 
> After an hour and a half I had two balled up pieces of fabric and no yoyos. The thread broke or knotted up and it was just a mess. I was close to tears.
> 
> Plus I hate to hand-sew, and it especially hard with a band aid on your index finger! I was super frustrated.
> 
> I searched around and found a tutorial on how to make a yoyo and it was by my favorite headband tutorial writer! Lots of pictures, looked easy. Here it is: http://heatherbailey.typepad.com/photos/how_to_make_a_yoyo/index.html
> 
> So I made them. They are not the prettiest but I think they look a whole lot better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, thanks to Denise, I glued the ric rac on before sewing and it was so easy! Did the same thing with the yoyos too.
> 
> Was that a long story about yoyos or what?
> 
> By the way, here is the outfit that caused all my injuries. Megan looked at it and said she wanted a skort, not shorts. So appreciative that child is. I made a "rustic" applique that I hope will fray a little.


Steph both of those outfits are so cute.


100AcrePrincess said:


> So instead of getting things ready for dd4's 5th birthday in a couple of weeks, I spent the afternoon making a raincoat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few things I'd do differently if I do it again (like read teh directions again because apparently I had trouble reading this time  ), but over all it wasn't too hard.  She loves it so I guess that makes it all good.


Ok I have been debating on buying some of this stuff for a raincoat for Jenna, but I was afraid of how it would go through my machine. How did you get it to go through your machine? Did you have a lot of troubles with it?


----------



## TravelinGal

MouseTriper said:


> Focus groups....???  How does one find out about these??  Sounds like something I would love to do.



I just did a web search for 'focus groups {city name}' or 'group research' etc.

Different companies have different contact methods.  Some call me to do the prequalifying interviews and others send e-mails.  General rule of thumb is you are only supposed to do one every six months.  Occasionally they will ask if you have done one (or have one scheduled) in the past 6 months with ANY company, but usually they just won't take you if you've done one with their company in that time frame (and I never volunteer the info that I've done another one-but am honest if the directly ask).  I've been in focus groups that had as few as 3 people up to 10 people and none have been longer than 2 hours.  I've done them on makeup/skin care, SUVs, scrapbooking, foods, energy (political), home care products etc.  I'm hoping I'll qualify for one I just got an e-mail for today.  It's 2 3/4 hours (little longer than usual) but it pays $175!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






100AcrePrincess --- VERY CUTE RAINCOAT, but HOW do you sew plastic???  Wouldn't all the seams leak??  


LOVE the braided rickrack on the Hello Kitty Christmas outfit!


----------



## clairemolly

Here is a photo as promised of the countdown I made with the Cricut.  The words are Plantin Schoolbook, I think.  Everything else is either Mickey Font or Mickey and Friends.  Everyday, we cover up a number with a black mickey head, so it blends in with the board.  The numbers are CM stickers.


----------



## mytwotinks

TravelinGal said:


> I just did a web search for 'focus groups {city name}' or 'group research' etc.
> 
> Different companies have different contact methods.  Some call me to do the prequalifying interviews and others send e-mails.  General rule of thumb is you are only supposed to do one every six months.  Occasionally they will ask if you have done one (or have one scheduled) in the past 6 months with ANY company, but usually they just won't take you if you've done one with their company in that time frame (and I never volunteer the info that I've done another one-but am honest if the directly ask).  I've been in focus groups that had as few as 3 people up to 10 people and none have been longer than 2 hours.  I've done them on makeup/skin care, SUVs, scrapbooking, foods, energy (political), home care products etc.  I'm hoping I'll qualify for one I just got an e-mail for today.  It's 2 3/4 hours (little longer than usual) but it pays $175!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100AcrePrincess --- VERY CUTE RAINCOAT, but HOW do you sew plastic???  Wouldn't all the seams leak??
> 
> 
> LOVE the braided rickrack on the Hello Kitty Christmas outfit!



When Riley was little, I did tons of diaper focus groups!  I got the free diapers for the time and I got paid!


----------



## t-beri

AHHHH, I have a customer who is on the disney moms panel and she told me to keep my eyes open that they would be taking members.  I just saw that they will be accepting applications sept 8th.  Keep your fingers crossed for me!!
...t.

BTW. It looks as though even with my adjustment that the bag is going to end up being too small for my HUGE books, but we'll see. It'll be a cute bag anyway.


----------



## kpgriffin

Okay. Here is what I made with the fabric I had left over from the Photo diaper bag. Mylee also got a matching set. I love the buttons. They are rubber buttons from the clearance scrapbooking section at Target. They match the pattern on the shorts perfectly. 

















I also made the girls outfits for MNSSHP. LilliAnna was at school so Maggie had to model again. 










And...My BFF got this for my birthday last May. I love it and I knew y'all would appreciate it. 






QUESTION:  I need help. I made the peasant top and used the elastic thread for the sleeves but I couldn't figure out how to use it around the neck?  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## tadamom

I am making one of Michael's friend a patchwork twirl skirt and applique top for her b'day.  Mom says that she is a solid size 6. 

Here are my questions:
1.)  What size squares should I use?  I normally do 4" for Parker but thought Anna's (friend) might need to be bigger.
2.)  How many squares would you use for the top tier?
3.)  If I was going to put a solid colored waistband for it, how wide would you make it?

I would use Michael for measurements but he is out of town until Sunday, I would like to start cutting stuff out tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------



## PrincessEM&Me

PrincessKell said:


> Well I am nearly done with a shirt for Georgia. Its been a bit since I have been sewing and can I tell you it feels great!  We picked up a few patterns and some fabric yesterday. I will snap a picture later.
> 
> BUT today was our first day of school for the big 1st grader in the house!! She said it was AWESOME! hehe I love how excited she was. She did not want me to sew her anything for the first day....  But she does want to on friday. SO I best get myself busy, right?!?!  She was my sweet little hippy chick today.



She looks adorable and SO excited! Hope she enjoys school!


----------



## PrincessEM&Me

jham said:


> I need to go catch up on everything--oh, and
> 
> Here is what I made today.  I have a customer that keeps changing her mind on sizes so I have a couple of extra tee shirts in a size 12 months and needed to make them into something.  The other one is not done yet.  You know, ruffling a size 12 months is a lot easier than ruffling size 3!



So cute! Love candy corn for the fall!



HAPPY (BELATED) BIRTHDAY TIFFANI!!


----------



## PrincessEM&Me

TravelinGal said:


> Hey - look, it's Davy Jones next to a little PONY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok... that was ornery.  I loved him as a kid, but he hasn't aged so well, based on the pictures on that site.  I'm not sure I'd have recognized him on the street how he looks now.  (not that I'm one to judge - I wasn't even that cute when I was young.. not much to look at now for sure!   )




I agree totally with you...loved him as a kid, but he hasn't aged real well.  He looks weathered...of course, we are comparing pics that are how many years apart???  I looked at LOT better when I was young too! I still enjoyed seeing the "reruns" on youtube  



xdanielleax said:


> Ok guys, I have the next 3 days off and I'm planning to sew all weekend.  I need to make at least 4 more outfits for Violette but I'm still iffy on what I want to make!! I know, I know...nothing like waiting til the last minute!  Here's our itinerary, can you guys give me some ideas on what themes I should go with?  Thanks!
> Day 1 (Magic Kingdom, dinner Crystal Palace):
> Already made Violette pooh toile outfit for this day, should I make another outfit as well?
> 
> Day 2 (Breakfast at Ohana's, Blizzard Beach(maybe), Downtown Disney)
> Want to make V a Hawaiian print dress for breakfast..don't know what to do for DTD for evening.
> 
> Day 3 (Disney Hollywood Studios, dinner at Chef Mickey's)
> I have minnie dot fabric and have an idea in mind for minnie outfit.  Our dinner is at 7pm so I don't know if I should keep her in the minnie outfit all day and make something else for DHS.  I have no clue what to make for DHS outfit.
> 
> Day 4 (Animal Kingdom, dinner at Boma)
> I have fabric with different animals on it in black and white but I have no idea what I want to do with it
> 
> Day 5 (Magic Kingdom, Go home)
> Have an idea for this day
> 
> Do you guys think I should go to walmart and pick her up a few disney tshirts to wear with shorts, just in case?  I know I don't have enough time to make 2 outfits for everyday.



Someone already mentioned it (great minds... )but I would have a back up outfit for each day.  You don't have to make them all from scratch.  Do some creative customizing.  Your ideas/outfits sound great. What about her favorite character for DTD? For DHS a strip skirt that looks like a pleated cheerleader dress is cute.AK I've seen twirl skirts, jumpers and dresses made out of animal prints and all look adorable, take your pick!  Yes, I'd pick up some Disney tops and if you have time embelish bottoms or make some easy shorts or skirts!  Take a look through the disboutique photbucket albums...



glorib said:


> Ok, ladies and gentlemen!  I have some good news!  I just found out that I got a job that I had applied and interviewed for!  It's at the same hospital that I work at now, but in one of the outpatient clinics!  Why is that exciting, you ask?  IT IS A DAYTIME JOB!  NO MORE NIGHTS!  Whew!  I will be a normal person.  Well, relatively speaking, of course
> I will miss the babies something fierce, I'm sure, but I feel like this will be better for the family and for me.  Seeing as I have a horrible time sleeping anymore, I think this will help, plus maybe I can lose some of the weight I put on working nights for 7 years.  It's only two days a week, so that's good too, but I may try to also work at a nursing agency for a little extra moola plus then I can still do NICU, but maybe only one shift every two weeks or so.  Anyhoo, I'm excited but really nervous as well.  I've only ever been a NICU nurse.  I'll actually have patients that can talk.  Yikes!
> 
> Good News #2 - We are in the preliminary planning stages for an Oct. 09 trip to WDW!  Possibly at the Contemorary or Wilderness Lodge!  WOOHOO!  Anyone else planning that far in advance?



CONGRATULATIONS X 2    
Change is good...I hope everything works out even better than you hoped!
and   WOOHOO on another trip!!  No, not quite that far, I'm planning for Feb 09.  Fun, isn't it???


----------



## revrob

BIG GIVE UPDATE!
There have been several questions about the next big give.  I DO intend to host more big gives in the future.  My goal date to begin working on this project again is September 1.  When the next project is lined up, there will be an announcement (very similar to past announcements).


----------



## jessica52877

revrob said:


> BIG GIVE UPDATE!
> There have been several questions about the next big give.  I DO intend to host more big gives in the future.  My goal date to begin working on this project again is September 1.  When the next project is lined up, there will be an announcement (very similar to past announcements).




We are ALL more then willing to help if you need it. I think the issue being that we don't want 10 of us contacting one family. Do you want to issue responsibilities to others right now? At this point I would hate to skip a family since so many of us are waiting to participate. The gives fill up very fast and I know alot who have skipped in order to allow others to participate.

Please just let us know. We ALL want to help! From my list I compiled I didn't see any traveling in October though, not sure if I have a complete list or not. It would be nice to have a place to chat about it together. Looks like the other board is locked for chatting.


----------



## minnie2

Stephres said:


> I never drink and sew!  Now, drink and post, maybe...


 


The Moonk's Mom said:


> So I was sitting here going crazy waiting for the day to pass.  I can't really do anything until we get done with open house.  DH is coming back tonight so we don't have to find a place for his Dad.  My mom called to say she was on her way back to the hospital.  she had to go into work this morning.  When she called Granny, she had not had any breathing treatments that she could remember.  My mom called and they said they were up to date on them.  I don't know what to think.   I don't know if Granny is just forgetting or what.
> 
> So, I had to do something.  Granny had given me a big bag of fabric for my birthday.  I made this shirt for Katie out of some of the fabric.  She likes it and can't wait to go see Granny.  She loves to see things I make.


Cute!  I hope Granny is feeling better



snubie said:


> I am feeling like a spoiled whiney brat.  DH has not agreed to letting me attend the dis-boutique meet in Feb.  His reasoning is that we were just there in Sept 2007 and Jan 2008 (we were able to go in Jan because DH was going to Orlando for a business meeting and Lauren and I tagged along).  The obsessive part of me has been checking flights for Feb now that Southwest has released flights for that time period.  I happened to find non-stop flights on Delta for $219 per person (2/4/09-2/11/09) and now I REALLY WANT TO GO!  How can I pass up a good deal on flights?
> 
> THe other thing is I would like to go just DD and me - leave DH at home.  He likes Disney but does not LOVE Disney.  I do not think he would ever go for that plan though.  Not that he does not trust me but he would want to be there with his girls.
> 
> I know it is selfish of me and there are so many others that cannot afford to go to Disney once never mind 3 times in 18 months.  Ok - whining done.  Thank you for listening.
> 
> PS - I hate the way it sounds when I say "DH won't let me attend."  It sounds like he owns me or something.  I am a stay at home mom now so DH does sort of control the checkbook.


 Vent away!  I totally understand!  I stay at home too so i always feel like I have to ask to spend money.  We actually have an agreement anything over $50 we both have to agree on unless it is food.  


kjbrown said:


> It's official.
> 
> This thread has driven me mad.  I found out the local arts organization is putting on Beauty and the Beast in the local outdoor theatre.  I OF COURSE have to take DD4.  The only night we can go is TOMORROW night.  Okay, no big deal, that is what a SANE woman would say.
> 
> I, of course, say, "TOMORROW?!  What will she WEAR?  She has to have a Belle dress!".
> 
> INSANE.  I am insane.  And it's YOUR fault.  Luckily, you've also inspired me to come up with a solution.
> 
> Since it is in the park, I cased some stuff I saw here and decided to go with a decorated yellow t-shirt (ruffles, some ribbon roses, maybe a Brother SE270 Belle applique?) and jeans that I will cut to capri length and add yellow gathered ribbon to.
> 
> Oh, did I mention it's tomorrow?  Guess I'll be up late tonight.


Sounds normal to me!  

 I can't wait to see it!



t-beri said:


> I sure do wish you could come. I am sorry that it is a conflict for you.  I control everything in my house...so I can't totally sympathize BUT my single girlfriends (which is all of them) generally do not understand when I say I'm not doing something b/c B wouldn't want me to or like it.  They know I wear the pants so they don't understand when I concede to his wishes without a fight.  I just don't like to do things when he doesn't approve regardless, I know if I go anyway I will NOT have a good time b/c deep down I know that he didn't want me to go.  Not that I don't put my foot down when I need to...I let him know in no uncertain terms that I WAS going to a girlfriends Jewels by Park Lane show last night and he pouted but didnt' stop me Of course then I had my mom buy me the stuff I wanted for my birthday present  Sneaky girl that I am.
> I also got this today for my birthday present ( I could have bought a Vera Bradley messenger bag I was drooling over at Marshalls for what I spent on supplies to make this bag )
> But at least I'll know it's mine and hey, maybe I'll sell a couple of custom bags- who knows!
> anyway, here is the Alexander Henry print I picked up for my bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got just plain black for the inside but there is a pocket inside and I think I will do the lining of the pocket w/ the main fabric
> I also decided on THIS pattern- it's free at jcarolinecreative.com- there is a link in the bookmarks too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH convinced me to put HEATHER SUE'S BESTEST APPLIQUE TUTORIAL EVERto use and applique a larger bird on the outside so I picked up some fun prints for that.  Keep your fingers crossed. I wanted to do it in felt but they didn't have a decent yellow so he said....I really think you should applique it. DARN IT, he likes to make things difficult on me, like I need THAT kind of help. Hopefully I'll have pics to post tomorrow.
> ...t.


I can't wait to see it I was looking at that bag to make.  


HeatherSue said:


> I am once again hopelessly behind on the thread.  But, I did read _most _of what I missed.
> 
> I've been busy setting up my new sewing room!   I bought 2 five shelf bookshelves at Target this week and 2 desks to put my machine, my cousin's machine (which I won't have until next week) and my hopefully future serger on.  Henry has 1 desk and 1 bookshelf together.  I am fully capable of doing this myself.  But, once I put together a computer desk and the little drawer that holds the keyboard fell off and hit my foot.  Henry has never let me live that one down.  So, I'll let him put the stuff together.  But, I could do it, I have even built walls when we're building houses!
> 
> Anywho, this is how I hope to have my room set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two rectangles on the back wall are the bookcases, the L-shape is the desk (which is positioned so I can see the kids in the living room while I'm sewing), the big rectangle to the right of the window is the tv cabinet, the thing in front of the closet doors is a rolling clothing rack that I don't have yet.  The thing in the middle of the room is a folding cutting table that I'm not sure if I'm going to buy. I actually like to cut fabric on the floor best.  So, we'll see.  The closet is full of pictures, giftwrap, scrapbooking stuff, and Tessa's craft supplies.
> 
> I've also been folding fabric onto comic book boards (tutorial is in the bookmarks under organization).  I've got one tote all folded, but I have 3 more to go. I think it's going to look nice and this way I'll be able to put my fabric on the shelves vertically.  So, no more messing up the whole stack to get out the piece of fabric in the middle.


I am so jealous of all of your sewing rooms!


----------



## Stephres

tadamom said:


> I am making one of Michael's friend a patchwork twirl skirt and applique top for her b'day.  Mom says that she is a solid size 6.
> 
> Here are my questions:
> 1.)  What size squares should I use?  I normally do 4" for Parker but thought Anna's (friend) might need to be bigger.
> 2.)  How many squares would you use for the top tier?
> 3.)  If I was going to put a solid colored waistband for it, how wide would you make it?
> 
> I would use Michael for measurements but he is out of town until Sunday, I would like to start cutting stuff out tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks!



1) I would do 6" just so you are not doing a million squares and tiers.

2) I would do a waistband of the waist x 1.5 and then do the top tier 2 x the waistband.  For example, if her waist is 22 inches, I would do 33 inches waistband. Then the first tier would be 66 inches. Divide by 5 (the size your square will be with a half inch seam allowance on either side) and you have roughly 13. Then I would divide that by how many fabrics you are using to see how many squares you would need for each fabric.

Repeat for each tier.

3) 1.5 x the waist size.

Hope this helps!



jessica52877 said:


> We are ALL more then willing to help if you need it. I think the issue being that we don't want 10 of us contacting one family. Do you want to issue responsibilities to others right now? At this point I would hate to skip a family since so many of us are waiting to participate. The gives fill up very fast and I know alot who have skipped in order to allow others to participate.
> 
> Please just let us know. We ALL want to help! From my list I compiled I didn't see any traveling in October though, not sure if I have a complete list or not. It would be nice to have a place to chat about it together. Looks like the other board is locked for chatting.



I agree! I took an older size kid last time to give others a chance at the little ones, but I would love more gives so I could maybe have a chance to sew for a little kid.


----------



## minnie2

Stephres said:


> A story about yoyos...
> 
> Remember this outfit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way the pants came out but hated the shirt! The ric rac shifted when I tried to sew it on and the flowers just looked bad to me.
> 
> I decided to try again with the shirt. I was thinking yoyos would be cute. Now I tried Denise's tutorial to make them and I was not successful. But the last time I was at JoAnn's I bought a yoyo maker. It said it was easy!
> 
> After an hour and a half I had two balled up pieces of fabric and no yoyos. The thread broke or knotted up and it was just a mess. I was close to tears.
> 
> Plus I hate to hand-sew, and it especially hard with a band aid on your index finger! I was super frustrated.
> 
> I searched around and found a tutorial on how to make a yoyo and it was by my favorite headband tutorial writer! Lots of pictures, looked easy. Here it is: http://heatherbailey.typepad.com/photos/how_to_make_a_yoyo/index.html
> 
> So I made them. They are not the prettiest but I think they look a whole lot better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, thanks to Denise, I glued the ric rac on before sewing and it was so easy! Did the same thing with the yoyos too.
> 
> Was that a long story about yoyos or what?
> 
> By the way, here is the outfit that caused all my injuries. Megan looked at it and said she wanted a skort, not shorts. So appreciative that child is. I made a "rustic" applique that I hope will fray a little.


That camo outfit is great!  Now you have to have Megan try it on and model it for us!



100AcrePrincess said:


> So instead of getting things ready for dd4's 5th birthday in a couple of weeks, I spent the afternoon making a raincoat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sos so cute!
> 
> 
> There are a few things I'd do differently if I do it again (like read teh directions again because apparently I had trouble reading this time  ), but over all it wasn't too hard.  She loves it so I guess that makes it all good.


cute!  


jessica52877 said:


> ARGHHHHHHHH! Can I scream please!
> 
> I have been building legos since 3 pm!!! Not a new lego, all the pieces nicely in a box, but a torn up lego town with half built items and pieces everywhere! Really, I am about to lose it! I only have a ship, the dock and most of a gas station built! That isn't even 1/20 of what I have to do!!
> 
> I have made Dallas sit there and seperate colors but he is just too exhausted from school and I have now put him to bed.
> 
> ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


What a  good mommy!



CastleCreations said:


> I guess being stuck in the house for the past few days made me productive. I made this Hello Kitty Christmas outfit...that will soon be listed..on  .
> I also got some Halloween bows made and a few other things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This outfit I decided to try the braided rick rack thing that we talked about a LONG time ago. I'm pleased with it, but had to hand sew it on... It wasn't easy. Also I forgot to do the whiskers on the Kitty on the pants and had to add them after they were done. I like how it came out. It's much fuller and cuter in the pictures...I definately need a new camera..ASAP
> I wanted to add...that it's hard appliquing with black thread over white fabric. A lot shows through..after seeing the pictures, I will be fixing that.
> 
> Forgot to tell you all that I need to STOP spending so much money. I went out today and fell in LOVE with a outfit for the cruise. I don't know if I ever mentioned it, but I'm not a small girl...LOL, so shopping for formal evening wear isn't my for-tay!! LOL, but I totally fell in love with the cutest outfit and had to have it. Did I mention that I already had a dress that I bought...eeek!! The outfit costs 100 dollars plus the shoes....just how many Konk Coolers is that? LOL


Too cute!


kpgriffin said:


> Okay. Here is what I made with the fabric I had left over from the Photo diaper bag. Mylee also got a matching set. I love the buttons. They are rubber buttons from the clearance scrapbooking section at Target. They match the pattern on the shorts perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made the girls outfits for MNSSHP. LilliAnna was at school so Maggie had to model again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And...My BFF got this for my birthday last May. I love it and I knew y'all would appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTION:  I need help. I made the peasant top and used the elastic thread for the sleeves but I couldn't figure out how to use it around the neck?  Any help would be appreciated.


Iove them!  

The Mickey statue is adorable!



tadamom said:


> I am making one of Michael's friend a patchwork twirl skirt and applique top for her b'day.  Mom says that she is a solid size 6.
> 
> Here are my questions:
> 1.)  What size squares should I use?  I normally do 4" for Parker but thought Anna's (friend) might need to be bigger.
> 2.)  How many squares would you use for the top tier?
> 3.)  If I was going to put a solid colored waistband for it, how wide would you make it?
> 
> I would use Michael for measurements but he is out of town until Sunday, I would like to start cutting stuff out tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks!


Nik has a size 6 waist for the most mart but is taller.  I do 6 inch sq and usually use t different fabrics and cute 20 sq of each fabric and if I have some left over I throw the extras in.  can't hurt!  LOL


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

HeatherSue said:


> I am once again hopelessly behind on the thread.  But, I did read _most _of what I missed.
> 
> I've been busy setting up my new sewing room!   I bought 2 five shelf bookshelves at Target this week and 2 desks to put my machine, my cousin's machine (which I won't have until next week) and my hopefully future serger on.  Henry has 1 desk and 1 bookshelf together.  I am fully capable of doing this myself.  But, once I put together a computer desk and the little drawer that holds the keyboard fell off and hit my foot.  Henry has never let me live that one down.  So, I'll let him put the stuff together.  But, I could do it, I have even built walls when we're building houses!
> 
> Anywho, this is how I hope to have my room set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two rectangles on the back wall are the bookcases, the L-shape is the desk (which is positioned so I can see the kids in the living room while I'm sewing), the big rectangle to the right of the window is the tv cabinet, the thing in front of the closet doors is a rolling clothing rack that I don't have yet.  The thing in the middle of the room is a folding cutting table that I'm not sure if I'm going to buy. I actually like to cut fabric on the floor best.  So, we'll see.  The closet is full of pictures, giftwrap, scrapbooking stuff, and Tessa's craft supplies.
> 
> I've also been folding fabric onto comic book boards (tutorial is in the bookmarks under organization).  I've got one tote all folded, but I have 3 more to go. I think it's going to look nice and this way I'll be able to put my fabric on the shelves vertically.  So, no more messing up the whole stack to get out the piece of fabric in the middle.



I love the layout! I can't wait to see a picture of your completed sewing room! I bought a cutting/hobby table yesterday at Hancock...they had the wrong table placed under the sign that says "Sale: $89.99  Regular Price: $99.99".   When the cashier rang it up, it says $149.99, and she discovered that it was the wrong table, but the manager said they have to sell me the table for $89.99.   So I was quite happy...the table on sale didn't have drawers, but this one looks like the same table but with two drawers. 

DH says that I can convert the whole dining room into my own little sewing studio!!   We are going to move the dining table into our breakfast area (since we never use the dining area anyways!) and I will have the whole room for my sewing!  He's going to get me some storage, and tables.   I would have love to have my sewing room upstairs in the game room, but I want to be in an area where I can see the kids at all time, and also I can just see the kids getting into all my sewing stuffs if I move them upstairs.


----------



## keywestbride

clairemolly said:


> Here is a photo as promised of the countdown I made with the Cricut.  The words are Plantin Schoolbook, I think.  Everything else is either Mickey Font or Mickey and Friends.  Everyday, we cover up a number with a black mickey head, so it blends in with the board.  The numbers are CM stickers.



That's awesome!  I love it!


----------



## keywestbride

100AcrePrincess said:


> So instead of getting things ready for dd4's 5th birthday in a couple of weeks, I spent the afternoon making a raincoat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few things I'd do differently if I do it again (like read teh directions again because apparently I had trouble reading this time  ), but over all it wasn't too hard.  She loves it so I guess that makes it all good.



That is so cute!  I had no idea you could make a raincoat!  Where did you find the vinyl?


----------



## charlinn

keywestbride said:


> This was my project last weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pic is so dark, but you get the idea.  It's the countdown for our trip.  DS is really into numbers right now, so instead of tearing down one each day, I made an arrow that we move to the next number every morning.


This is a great idea!!!  I love it and am going to use it to count down our trip in December!!  Love it!!


----------



## HeatherSue

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I love the layout! I can't wait to see a picture of your completed sewing room! I bought a cutting/hobby table yesterday at Hancock...they had the wrong table placed under the sign that says "Sale: $89.99  Regular Price: $99.99".   When the cashier rang it up, it says $149.99, and she discovered that it was the wrong table, but the manager said they have to sell me the table for $89.99.   So I was quite happy...the table on sale didn't have drawers, but this one looks like the same table but with two drawers.
> 
> DH says that I can convert the whole dining room into my own little sewing studio!!   We are going to move the dining table into our breakfast area (since we never use the dining area anyways!) and I will have the whole room for my sewing!  He's going to get me some storage, and tables.   I would have love to have my sewing room upstairs in the game room, but I want to be in an area where I can see the kids at all time, and also I can just see the kids getting into all my sewing stuffs if I move them upstairs.


   Congrats on getting a sewing area!!!!  Congrats on the GREAT deal on a cutting table, too! Wow!  Can't beat it!  Make sure you show us pictures as you're setting it up!!



Stephres said:


> I never drink and sew! Now, drink and post, maybe...


 



aksunshine said:


> Hi girls!!!! Well, all!!!
> 
> I wanted to stop in and say hi. I am so excited to be leaving next week! A bit nervous, too..., but that is another story.
> 
> As the the mom of the reciepient  (sp?) of the first Big Give, I wanted to tell tou thank you! Those of you who made/ sent something special for Isabelle and the other children are some of the most generous and compassionate people I know. I've been keeping track of all of the wonderful gifts, hopefully after the magic dies down a bit, when we return, I can mail out the Thank yous I made (there are so many!).
> 
> Also, my sewing skills aren't real great and it is still hard to think about sewing for WDW, but I'd like to help with something sometime.
> 
> Lots of XOXOXOXO!
> 
> Alicia


Hi Alicia!  Thanks for posting over here, now that it's safe for you to come back.  
Have a wonderful trip and take tons of pictures!!! 



Stephres said:


> Also, thanks to Denise, I glued the ric rac on before sewing and it was so easy! Did the same thing with the yoyos too.
> 
> Was that a long story about yoyos or what?
> 
> By the way, here is the outfit that caused all my injuries. Megan looked at it and said she wanted a skort, not shorts. So appreciative that child is. I made a "rustic" applique that I hope will fray a little.


I love the shirt with the yo-yos!!!  Question, do those pants still fit Megan?  She's been growing so fast I'd be surprised if they did!  Now you'll have to make new pants to match the shirt!  

The camo outfit is really cute, too! 



mytwotinks said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wishes for Riley.  She is pretty torn up still.  Right now she is still having moments of tears.  I told her how many of you were praying for her and wishing her to feel better and she just told me that it really does help.  I have told her that she can replace Honey whenever she is ready.  She told me that she didn't even want to think about that yet.
> 
> It's kind of funny about the pictures.  Chad is using the one of her with her arms stretched out holding Honey in their advertisement.  Honey is kind of a mini-celebrity.  Whenever we are out and someone recognizes her they are usually going on and on about the cute hamster in the picture!
> 
> For all of you lucky gals going on the feb. Disboutiquer meet.....  Have you gone to www.kayak.com ?  I got our tickets for $160 each after all of the taxes and other really important valid charges that they add on.  I thought that $640 was pretty good.  I've done slightly better in the past, but not much and not when gas was this $$$$$$!  The equivilant flight on Southwest was going to be about $1200 total.
> 
> I totally get about Dh.  I am very lucky that Chris is always so enthusiastic about my travel opportunities.  I would never go on a trip without him that I didn't know he was 100% behind though.  I feel guilty enough when I know he is o.k. with it.  It drives him crazy too!  He's always telling me that if I'm just going to worry and feel bad the whole time, it's a waste of money.  If I'm enjoying myself it's worth every penny!
> 
> O.k. folks, I'm going to let Riley get on her webkinz now and get her mind off of her loss.  I'll check in later to get caught up on everyone's stuff!


WOW!  That's a great deal on plane tickets!  I hope everyone checks it out!  We got ours for free.  I signed up for an american express card last year and there was a deal if you spend $500 on it, you get 2 free airplane tickets.  So, Henry and I both got a card, charged $500 each, paid the cards off so we didn't have to pay interest, and we got 4 free tickets on Delta!

How coolt hat Honey will be immortalized in Chad's advertising!  I do love that picture, too!  More  for Riley.



my*2*angels said:


> So I just realized that none of my post are apparently showing up! It is soooo crazy around here that I have been posting and not even reading afterward, so I just realized that they have not even posted!  Anyway, I posted a while back that a WONDERFUL ANGEL  named TERESA was willing to part with the Ariel fabric and she is sending it to me, so crisis averted!  THANK YOU TERESA!!!! I also wanted to say a big THANK YOU to everyone who offered to help me out with this!  I LOVE THIS GROUP I know I can always count on the ladies and gents in this group to help out when in need!  This is just an AWESOME group of people! SO THANK YOU EVERYONE!  I have been MIA for quite some time now, but life has just been crazy!  I have been having some health issues, we are in the midst of trying to sell our house and move, my parents have both been having health issues and financial problems, so things have just been, WELL, alot to handle!  So, thanks to everyone for not forgetting about me and helping me out!  I really appreciate it!
> 
> Mindy


There are so many wonderful people on here!  I agree   I've made some wonderful friends and lovely aquaintances!  You're so funny about your posts not showing up!  




jessica52877 said:


> ARGHHHHHHHH! Can I scream please!
> 
> I have been building legos since 3 pm!!! Not a new lego, all the pieces nicely in a box, but a torn up lego town with half built items and pieces everywhere! Really, I am about to lose it! I only have a ship, the dock and most of a gas station built! That isn't even 1/20 of what I have to do!!
> 
> I have made Dallas sit there and seperate colors but he is just too exhausted from school and I have now put him to bed.
> 
> ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


Okay, Jessica, I have to admit this had me   .  I am laughing WITH you, not AT you! 



CastleCreations said:


>


FAB-ulous, Elisa!!!  I love that braided ric-rac!  I keep meaning to try it, but keep forgetting!!



karebear1 said:


> LOOOOOOVE IT!!! Of course, that is an unofficial opinion as you are not supposed to HAVE a sewing room for at least another 14 years! Ask your sister..... she'll tell ya!
> 
> ahemmmm.... and Unofficially, of course...... can I come and help you organize it?!?!??!


I unofficially accept your opinion and your offer to come and help me organize!  
I want to set up the furniture and then figure out what I need as far as wall storage and such.  It's fun!!!  I have a $100 Bed, Bath, and Beyond GC burning a hole in my pocket, so I can use that for wall storage!!!



clairemolly said:


>


WOW!! That is SO cool!!!



kpgriffin said:


> QUESTION:  I need help. I made the peasant top and used the elastic thread for the sleeves but I couldn't figure out how to use it around the neck?  Any help would be appreciated.


LOOOVE the giraffe outfit!!!!!  The Halloween one is cute, too.  Your daughter is adorable!!  As for shirring around the neck, I couldn't get it to work on Tessa's back to school outfit.  The neckline turned out way too wide.  So, I made a casing and ran elastic through it, like in CarlaC's pattern. 



jessica52877 said:


> We are ALL more then willing to help if you need it. I think the issue being that we don't want 10 of us contacting one family. Do you want to issue responsibilities to others right now? At this point I would hate to skip a family since so many of us are waiting to participate. The gives fill up very fast and I know alot who have skipped in order to allow others to participate.
> 
> Please just let us know. We ALL want to help! From my list I compiled I didn't see any traveling in October though, not sure if I have a complete list or not. It would be nice to have a place to chat about it together. Looks like the other board is locked for chatting.





Stephres said:


> I agree! I took an older size kid last time to give others a chance at the little ones, but I would love more gives so I could maybe have a chance to sew for a little kid.



I'm working on starting a Big Give for the families traveling in November that Shannon wasn't able to get to.  She said she prefers that I don't post them on her board since she can't verify them herself.  So, I'll start a new thread on the Dis soon with the information.  I've already contacted Bex271 and I'm in the process of verifying her MAW status.  The mom is thrilled that we're going to be making something for her little boy!  Here's her PTR:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=26133538#post26133538


----------



## charlinn

jham said:


> Okay, I finally finished the Belle dress for Lily's friend who will be going to Disneyland for the first time in September.  It is a total CASE/CAB of the gorgeous dress Tom made Leighanna.  Tom, why didn't you warn me those fabric roses involved so much hand sewing?    My fingers are so sore, but at least they are not bleeding anymore.  Now Lily wants one, and I must say I might just make her one, simply because the first time I tried it on her she gasped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without the petti: (and yeah, her hair was really cute this morning but half her ponytail got pulled out and I did not fix her hair for the photos)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the petti:


This is absolutely stunning and looks like it wouldn't be uncomfortable to wear for the day at DL!  Belle is the next one I need to make for out trip (DD 4 requested it).  Any tips you have would be great!!!  What pattern did you use if any...I am pattern challenged, so I may not use it...but I think I should with all this detail.


----------



## kpgriffin

HeatherSue said:


> LOOOVE the giraffe outfit!!!!!  The Halloween one is cute, too.  Your daughter is adorable!!  As for shirring around the neck, I couldn't get it to work on Tessa's back to school outfit.  The neckline turned out way too wide.  So, I made a casing and ran elastic through it, like in CarlaC's pattern.
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=26133538#post26133538



Thanks for the compliments and reponse. That's what I ended up doing but I was hoping there was a was to use the elastic thread since it is so quick. I can't get the thread to work through two pieces of fabric. I tried to make a casing and then use the elastic thread, but it breaks.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

GoofyG said:


> That is really cute!  I would love to have those for my girls.  I think my mom will draw the line.   She still has to make the baby his customs!  At least the younger 2 will be in a stroller.  I'll have to figure something out for DD4.





luvinyou said:


> This is absolutely adorable!  It is perfect for disney, not only does it have princesses on it, but you could probably see the customs through it!





EnchantedPrincess said:


> I love this!  I was just at Hancock and saw the princess, nemo and cars vinyl there...what pattern did you use?  I might have to get some to make my kiddos some raincoats!





karebear1 said:


> That is PERFECT! You can see through it to see all your customs you worked so ahrd to sew! Yippeee!!





Tinka_Belle said:


> Ok I have been debating on buying some of this stuff for a raincoat for Jenna, but I was afraid of how it would go through my machine. How did you get it to go through your machine? Did you have a lot of troubles with it?





TravelinGal said:


> 100AcrePrincess --- VERY CUTE RAINCOAT, but HOW do you sew plastic???  Wouldn't all the seams leak??





keywestbride said:


> That is so cute!  I had no idea you could make a raincoat!  Where did you find the vinyl?



Thanks guys!  She told me yesterday that she was sad that it wasn't reaining because she couldn't wear her new coat.  The rest of of us are glad it stopped finally since it's been raining all week.

The vinyl came from Hancock - they have princess, Mickey, Pooh & Tigger, Nemo & some really cute ladybugs.  I used McCall's M4961.  I had to change the front pieces just a little.  They were made to fold over & be a facing so I just cut them so that they were straight & just enought extra to hem under since I didn't want the pattern to be doubled & show through.  (Ok that may not make much sense but anyway).  I used velcro instead of buttons because I wasn't sure how buttonholes would work on the vinyl.  You have to sew with tissue paper.  I just cut strips about an inch wide & put 1 under the vinyl & one on top.  It does make it a bit harder because you can't see exactly where you're sewing, but it wasn't too bad.  The seams may leak a little, but it will still be better than without it.  I think they make a sealer that you can put on the seams so they don't leak though.


----------



## sohappy

So I wanted to update all the Harry Potter fans on Twilight.  I didn't want people running out buy the book because I said HP fans really liked Twilight.  Anyway, I got the book after work on Thursday and finished it Friday before bed.  I couldn't stop reading.  It was very compelling, but it was NOT Harry Potter.  It was a little scary- maybe 3 or 4 chapters were unnerving and 1 was crazy tense.  That being said, I read all of the HP books either before they were crazy popular or as soon as they were released- no spoilers.  With Twilight, I am a bit behind.  People have quotes and stuff in their siggys and all over the internet, so you have a slight heads up or at least you can deduce some things.  I don't know if that influenced my opinion or not.

Sooo, I will be buying the next book and starting it next week.  I have an obsessive reading problem.  If I have a good book, I can do NOTHING else until it is finished.  I have decided that I will buy the books one by one though.  I won't buy too far ahead- I am not sure that I LOVE it yet.

Overall, I would say give it a try.  It really was a good book.


----------



## PrincessKell

jham said:


> Lily wants a kitty so badly but we can't get one due to my BIL's allergies and the fact that most family parties and holidays are at our house.  She saw this baby and fell in love! She looked at her and said "she's a girl!"  Then I said "what is her name?" and Lily said "Jackson!"   not much help there I guess.



hehehe Jackson is really cute name. Our Orange Kitty is Sky and he is a boy. 



clairemolly said:


> Some people like beer, some like wine...I prefer a splash of vodka.



Right there with ya sister! I am a vodka girl myself..just a splash of course. 



Stephres said:


> A story about yoyos...
> 
> Remember this outfit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the way the pants came out but hated the shirt! The ric rac shifted when I tried to sew it on and the flowers just looked bad to me.
> 
> I decided to try again with the shirt. I was thinking yoyos would be cute. Now I tried Denise's tutorial to make them and I was not successful. But the last time I was at JoAnn's I bought a yoyo maker. It said it was easy!
> 
> After an hour and a half I had two balled up pieces of fabric and no yoyos. The thread broke or knotted up and it was just a mess. I was close to tears.
> 
> Plus I hate to hand-sew, and it especially hard with a band aid on your index finger! I was super frustrated.
> 
> I searched around and found a tutorial on how to make a yoyo and it was by my favorite headband tutorial writer! Lots of pictures, looked easy. Here it is: http://heatherbailey.typepad.com/photos/how_to_make_a_yoyo/index.html
> 
> So I made them. They are not the prettiest but I think they look a whole lot better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, thanks to Denise, I glued the ric rac on before sewing and it was so easy! Did the same thing with the yoyos too.
> 
> Was that a long story about yoyos or what?
> 
> By the way, here is the outfit that caused all my injuries. Megan looked at it and said she wanted a skort, not shorts. So appreciative that child is. I made a "rustic" applique that I hope will fray a little.



Love both outfits. The yoyos are really cute. and love the rustic app. 



100AcrePrincess said:


> So instead of getting things ready for dd4's 5th birthday in a couple of weeks, I spent the afternoon making a raincoat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few things I'd do differently if I do it again (like read teh directions again because apparently I had trouble reading this time  ), but over all it wasn't too hard.  She loves it so I guess that makes it all good.



fabulous rain coat. I know someone who is going to want one for sure! 



CastleCreations said:


> I guess being stuck in the house for the past few days made me productive. I made this Hello Kitty Christmas outfit...that will soon be listed..on  .
> I also got some Halloween bows made and a few other things.



I adore this Christmas Hello Kitty. So cute. 



clairemolly said:


> Here is a photo as promised of the countdown I made with the Cricut.  The words are Plantin Schoolbook, I think.  Everything else is either Mickey Font or Mickey and Friends.  Everyday, we cover up a number with a black mickey head, so it blends in with the board.  The numbers are CM stickers.



I really need to scrapbook again, to justify a cricut. Love this cout down chart.



kpgriffin said:


> I also made the girls outfits for MNSSHP. LilliAnna was at school so Maggie had to model again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And...My BFF got this for my birthday last May. I love it and I knew y'all would appreciate it.



love both outfits. and that little mickey is so cute.


----------



## LisaZoe

HeatherSue said:


> I'm working on starting a Big Give for the families traveling in November that Shannon wasn't able to get to.  She said she prefers that I don't post them on her board since she can't verify them herself.



I don't think it's fair to say Shannon can't "get to" these families. What she asked was that people give her until September 1st to get back to the Big Gives. I think it's great that people want to continue with the Big Gives but please don't run over other people in the process.

Well ladies, I've really enjoyed chatting with you and I hope I've been able to help some of you. However, recent events have made me think it's time to move on. Hopefully I'll "see" you around the DIS and possibly other boards.


----------



## PrincessKell

*I have all this NEW fabric and why am I NOT SEWING????? Someone tell me to get my butt in gear PLEASE!!*

May I truly introduce you to our newest members of the family. 

Sky 





Karma





Sky and Karma playing for a few minutes while they came out from behind the couch


----------



## HeatherSue

PrincessKell said:


> *I have all this NEW fabric and why am I NOT SEWING????? Someone tell me to get my butt in gear PLEASE!!*
> 
> May I truly introduce you to our newest members of the family.
> 
> Sky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky and Karma playing for a few minutes while they came out from behind the couch


Oh my gosh, they're absolutely adorable!!!!  Look at that adorable little Georgia with her new kitty.  Tessa would LOVE to have a kitten, but I'm allergic to cats. I like the name you picked, too.  

Now, get your butt in gear and start sewing!


----------



## HeatherSue

LisaZoe said:


> I don't think it's fair to say Shannon can't "get to" these families. What she asked was that people give her until September 1st to get back to the Big Gives. I think it's great that people want to continue with the Big Gives but please don't run over other people in the process.
> 
> Well ladies, I've really enjoyed chatting with you and I hope I've been able to help some of you. However, recent events have made me think it's time to move on. Hopefully I'll "see" you around the DIS and possibly other boards.



Before this misunderstanding goes any furthur, I just want to clarify.  I am not trying to take over as coordinator of the Big Gives!!  Shannon had told me that the next families we will be doing Big Gives for will be traveling in December.  I read a few PTRs from families traveling in November that I really wanted to help out.  

So, after talking with Shannon, I was just planning on scheduling Big Gives for those families that she didn't have time to work on.  I wasn't trying to put her down in any way.  I think she's doing a fantastic job, as I've told her many times in the past!  I think it's fine that she wants to wait until September to start on the December families.  I also have no problem with her wanting to verify any families that are posted on her board herself.  

There have been quite a few people pming me who are anxious to get in on another big give.  So, we will just supplement Shannon's gives with a few extras.  What harm can it bring to spread a little extra joy to families who have been through so much?


----------



## jessica52877

I don't think anyone is trying to run over anyone with the big gives. I think others are anxious to step up and help out. Things arise and some have more or less time then before. All of us wanting to help isn't stepping on anything.  At this point I would hate to skip a family when so many of us are waiting to make more outfits! I also feel as if other families have seen the magic that we have spread and are probably looking forward to it a bit. So many that we have helped have already started paying it forward. Why stop now!


----------



## snubie

LisaZoe said:


> I don't think it's fair to say Shannon can't "get to" these families. What she asked was that people give her until September 1st to get back to the Big Gives. I think it's great that people want to continue with the Big Gives but please don't run over other people in the process.
> 
> Well ladies, I've really enjoyed chatting with you and I hope I've been able to help some of you. However, recent events have made me think it's time to move on. Hopefully I'll "see" you around the DIS and possibly other boards.



Lisa,
I am sorry to hear that you may be leaving us.  I do not know of the events you mentioned but know that your advice and willingness to share your knowledge will be sorely missed here.
Stacey


----------



## MouseTriper

TravelinGal said:


> I just did a web search for 'focus groups {city name}' or 'group research' etc.
> 
> Different companies have different contact methods.  Some call me to do the prequalifying interviews and others send e-mails.  General rule of thumb is you are only supposed to do one every six months.  Occasionally they will ask if you have done one (or have one scheduled) in the past 6 months with ANY company, but usually they just won't take you if you've done one with their company in that time frame (and I never volunteer the info that I've done another one-but am honest if the directly ask).  I've been in focus groups that had as few as 3 people up to 10 people and none have been longer than 2 hours.  I've done them on makeup/skin care, SUVs, scrapbooking, foods, energy (political), home care products etc.  I'm hoping I'll qualify for one I just got an e-mail for today.  It's 2 3/4 hours (little longer than usual) but it pays $175!


  Thank you very much for all the information.  I gotta give this a try!! 



mytwotinks said:


> When Riley was little, I did tons of diaper focus groups!  I got the free diapers for the time and I got paid!


Sweet free diapers!!!!  and money!!!!  Even better.....LOL.



kpgriffin said:


> I also made the girls outfits for MNSSHP. LilliAnna was at school so Maggie had to model again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And...My BFF got this for my birthday last May. I love it and I knew y'all would appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTION:  I need help. I made the peasant top and used the elastic thread for the sleeves but I couldn't figure out how to use it around the neck?  Any help would be appreciated.


  Awwww both of these are darling!!!  And your little one sure is a cutie!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

100AcrePrincess said:


> So instead of getting things ready for dd4's 5th birthday in a couple of weeks, I spent the afternoon making a raincoat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few things I'd do differently if I do it again (like read teh directions again because apparently I had trouble reading this time  ), but over all it wasn't too hard.  She loves it so I guess that makes it all good.



I love this "fabric". Someone mentioned it months ago and I keep checking at our JoAnne's. But it's so pathetic for a SuperStore. They never have anything worthwhile.


----------



## revrob

HeatherSue said:


> Before this misunderstanding goes any furthur, I just want to clarify.  I am not trying to take over as coordinator of the Big Gives!!  Shannon had told me that the next families we will be doing Big Gives for will be traveling in December.  I read a few PTRs from families traveling in November that I really wanted to help out.
> 
> So, after talking with Shannon, I was just planning on scheduling Big Gives for those families that she didn't have time to work on.  I wasn't trying to put her down in any way.  I think she's doing a fantastic job, as I've told her many times in the past!  I think it's fine that she wants to wait until September to start on the December families.  I also have no problem with her wanting to verify any families that are posted on her board herself.
> 
> There have been quite a few people pming me who are anxious to get in on another big give.  So, we will just supplement Shannon's gives with a few extras.  What harm can it bring to spread a little extra joy to families who have been through so much?





jessica52877 said:


> I don't think anyone is trying to run over anyone with the big gives. I think others are anxious to step up and help out. Things arise and some have more or less time then before. All of us wanting to help isn't stepping on anything.  At this point I would hate to skip a family when so many of us are waiting to make more outfits! I also feel as if other families have seen the magic that we have spread and are probably looking forward to it a bit. So many that we have helped have already started paying it forward. Why stop now!




There is no harm in choosing to host another give.  Absolutely no harm.  I've said that from the very beginning.  Above anything else, I would like for that point to be heard.

The harm is to me.  I've had private conversations on this forum as well as others where I have stated that I am taking a little bit of time off from the big give project right now.  What is the harm with THAT?  There are no families travelling in October.  I realize that there are families travelling in November.  If I began working on those families on September 1, there would be plenty of time to get those families posted and filled before they left in November.  And yet, because I would not stop my life and would not buckle to the pressure of "get these families posted RIGHT NOW!" then somehow the statement is made that Shannon just "can't get to it".  I'm sick of the demanding, frankly.  I'm sick of having to explain why I've not posted a new family every single week.  I'm sick of explaining why I've made every single tiny decision in the manner that I have made.  I'm sick of people thinking ill of me because I would like to spend the last week of my children's summer break with THEM and not on the computer working on big projects for families that are travelling in THREE MONTHS!

I have done my absolute best to insure that these big gives have been done in a professional manner.  I have used my life experience to do everything in my power to insure that these gives are as legit as possible.  I've tried to do all that I can to make sure that families receive somewhat equal amounts of gifts because I know that they are all reading each others reports, and they are hopeful that they will receive somewhat equally.  I have done my best to verify the validy of each families give and requests.  I have done that with the intention of bring peace of mind to those that are giving to people that they don't know.  I feel that my life experience has aided in that process, and I hope along the way, has given someone peace of mind.  I have tried my best to make this ABOUT THE FAMILIES, and not become a "look what I did!  look how good I am!" project.  Unfortunately, I believe that I have failed.

I understand that people are anxious.  What I don't understand is that if everyone is so anxious, then why not talk to me about it?  I have had one PM (I won't say from whom) which offered assistance when the projects started back up again.  ONE!  And yet, everyone is so anxious.  

All that I asked for was for 10 days.  10 days!  I made it clear to those that were questioning WHEN I would begin the project again, and why I was taking a short break.  Apparently, it is unreasonable to ask for a few days off.  And when I did, the answer is "since Shannon can't get to it!"

SO, as you may have gathered, I'M THROUGH!  I will keep the Big Give section of the Disboutiquers board open until the current families have been completed.  At that time, I will close that section of the board.   

I've enjoyed picking up the sewing hobby on this thread.  Those that have been so helpful and inspiring - I thank you.


----------



## snubie

revrob said:


> There is no harm in choosing to host another give.  Absolutely no harm.  I've said that from the very beginning.  Above anything else, I would like for that point to be heard.
> 
> The harm is to me.  I've had private conversations on this forum as well as others where I have stated that I am taking a little bit of time off from the big give project right now.  What is the harm with THAT?  There are no families travelling in October.  I realize that there are families travelling in November.  If I began working on those families on September 1, there would be plenty of time to get those families posted and filled before they left in November.  And yet, because I would not stop my life and would not buckle to the pressure of "get these families posted RIGHT NOW!" then somehow the statement is made that Shannon just "can't get to it".  I'm sick of the demanding, frankly.  I'm sick of having to explain why I've not posted a new family every single week.  I'm sick of explaining why I've made every single tiny decision in the manner that I have made.  I'm sick of people thinking ill of me because I would like to spend the last week of my children's summer break with THEM and not on the computer working on big projects for families that are travelling in THREE MONTHS!
> 
> I have done my absolute best to insure that these big gives have been done in a professional manner.  I have used my life experience to do everything in my power to insure that these gives are as legit as possible.  I've tried to do all that I can to make sure that families receive somewhat equal amounts of gifts because I know that they are all reading each others reports, and they are hopeful that they will receive somewhat equally.  I have done my best to verify the validy of each families give and requests.  I have done that with the intention of bring peace of mind to those that are giving to people that they don't know.  I feel that my life experience has aided in that process, and I hope along the way, has given someone peace of mind.  I have tried my best to make this ABOUT THE FAMILIES, and not become a "look what I did!  look how good I am!" project.  Unfortunately, I believe that I have failed.
> 
> I understand that people are anxious.  What I don't understand is that if everyone is so anxious, then why not talk to me about it?  I have had one PM (I won't say from whom) which offered assistance when the projects started back up again.  ONE!  And yet, everyone is so anxious.
> 
> All that I asked for was for 10 days.  10 days!  I made it clear to those that were questioning WHEN I would begin the project again, and why I was taking a short break.  Apparently, it is unreasonable to ask for a few days off.  And when I did, the answer is "since Shannon can't get to it!"
> 
> SO, as you may have gathered, I'M THROUGH!  I will keep the Big Give section of the Disboutiquers board open until the current families have been completed.  At that time, I will close that section of the board.
> 
> I've enjoyed picking up the sewing hobby on this thread.  Those that have been so helpful and inspiring - I thank you.



I want to publicly thank you for all your hard work.  You took time to send me a PM regarding your verification process for the give recipients.  You appear to have been very thorough in your screening and that is what made me (and DH) feel a bit more comfortable with the idea of sending gifts to strangers.
Please enjoy these last few days/weeks of summer.  And have a great trip in Sept!


----------



## HeatherSue

I'm sorry Shannon.  I really think this is just all a big misunderstanding.  I wasn't demanding that you do anything.  I just wanted to help you by getting a few big gives going while you were taking a little break.  I thought part of your break was going to be skipping over the November families and focusing on December families, which I completely understood.  

I hope that people don't think I was demanding anything of you in pms, as I didn't.  I only asked you how to verify the families myself so you didn't have to do all the work yourself.  You expressed your desire to do that yourself for all big gives posted on your board and told me to go ahead and post a big give on the Dis if I wanted to do it.  I guess I missed the tone of the pms as I thought we were friends and that I was helping.  

Again, I'm sorry!


----------



## PrincessEM&Me

Clutterbug said:


> Hello all!  I was gone on vacation last week and I'm finally getting caught up at work and then caught up on this thread.  I guess I'll have to give up on finishing Part 7.
> 
> I love everything that has been posted!
> 
> WELCOME! to all the those who have joined us.  The more the merrier!



Hope you had a wonderful, relaxing vacation!



ncmomof2 said:


> I love everything that has been posted!
> 
> I was wondering what YCMT pattern you all recommend for handbags.  I want a tote but there are three that look good:  the pocket handbag, the trnedy tote and the all purpose tote.  The all purpose tote seems too big but are they adjustable?  That is why I liked the pocket handbag because it appears to be in four sizes and I guess I could chose to just not put the pocket in?  I love handbags and they would make great Christmas gifts!
> 
> I finished the patchwork skirt for the applique I made over the weekend.  Somehow the waist is too big so it needs a pin    I put four appliques on the skirt:  two mickey heads, a crown and a glass slipper.  She does not seem to like it so I hope that is just because she woke up grumpy!  That is alot of work if she refuses to wear it!



I have the She Loves Me Knot pattern...but I haven't used it yet.  Handbags would make great gifts esp in the giftee's fav colors!

I'm sure she'll come around...it's so cute and so is she!



kimmylaj said:


> live from disney- rain rain and more rain. no body can see the kids customs under their raincoats,  tropical storm fay is getting me down. so next time i come in august custom ponchos only. i thought i posted this this morning but it isnt showing up on my computer so sorry if it is a double post.
> but really cant you see it now custom ponchos to match every outfit.



Sorry _Fay_ had to visit FL the same time as you. You know, you've got a great idea there  




Stephres said:


> Sorry, it's been so busy around here. I haven't had a chance to run around naked at all! The kids started school (after one hurricane day off) and I am helping one of the kindergarten teachers. It is so much work, I could never teach kindergarten! Soccer practice started this week so we have been busy every afternoon. I am exhausted.
> 
> Oh, and I had some T-like injuries this week. I sewed my finger and put a nice gash into it and I sliced my toe open on the ironing board (one of the rubber feet came off somehow). I did manage to finish what I was making but Megan won't try it on because tomorrow is school spirit day and she wants to wear her school shirt.  Maybe next week!
> 
> Oh, and in other interesting news, Megan wore her Hannah Montana skirt and the girl whose mother asked me to make her something and never thanked me asked me to make her one. The girl asked, not the mom. I have leftover fabric and could make her a simple skirt pretty easily. Maybe I could tell the girl she has to say thank you, lol!
> 
> I'm sorry I've missed a lot, I have been reading and I try to answer questions if I know them. Someone sent me a pm saying that I was a wealth of information and inspiration. Me? I just started sewing again last summer. Yes, it made me cry! Thanks.



Ouch! Who says sewing isn't a dangerous hobby  
You're too sweet to even want to make this girl a skirt, let alone do it. My DDs friend, a neighbor, was over (on her way home) while we getting dinner on the table, pizza.  She asked me to save a piece for her! She was serious from what I could tell.  Just thought I'd share that  
Yes, a thank you would be VERY nice!



Disney 4 Me said:


> I just wanted to share what Colby(2) said to me tonight. I was sitting on the rocking chair. He came over to me, put his head on my lap and said, "Mommy, I love you so much." It was soooo sweet, I almost cried.
> 
> I might be a bit emotional becuase Heidi starts first grade next week and both Colby and Aleah are getting ready for preschool, which starts after Labor Day. Colby is going 2 days a week and Aleah 4 days. Very sad. (No running naked thru the house for me!)



Awww! those moments are so special!


----------



## PrincessEM&Me

tanyaandallie said:


> Hi all!  I have not posted here in a very long time!  My dd has decided she really wants to be Mary Poppins for Halloween.  Has anyone here made a Mary Poppins costume or know of a good pattern for Mary Poppins?
> 
> Thanks!!!



Heather did a beautiful one. It should be in the photo album. My DD has been interested in having a MP dress too so I bookmarked that for myself.  I was able to get the eyelt on sale at WM.



jham said:


> Lily and I delivered the Belle dress to her little friend tonight.  Thank goodness it was a hit.  She tried it on and just got soooo excited!  She was bouncing around and dancing.  It was a little contagious because Lily started dancing around too  Yay! I don't think this little girl has anything really fancy to wear at all, so it was really fun to see her.  It made it worth the blood sweat and tears.  Okay, maybe not tears.



It makes the giving even more special to see the recipient excited about it. What special memories for Lily about the joy of giving!  




mytwotinks said:


> Once again I have a ton to catch up on!  You guys have been busy.
> 
> We had kind of a tough day today.  Riley's hamster died tonight.  We noticed several days ago that she maybe wasn't feeling well.  I was pretty sure when we left for back to school night tonight that the end had come.  Riley is taking it pretty hard.  She loved that hamster like crazy! It really was a great pet for her.  I think that Chris is going to let her stay home a little in the morning and they are going to go get breakfast together so she can collect herself a little.  I was trying to tell her that she would feel better, but when she fell asleep she was still in the "so sad that it feels like you'll never be happy again" stage.  It was breaking my heart.
> 
> Rest in peace Honey the hamster....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a much happier note....  I just bought our airline tickets for January!!!!!!  We'll be there January 22 through the 28th!!!!  I'm a little stressed out because we've never done a quick trip like this.  I just didn't feel like Riley could miss so much school now that she is getting up there.  We are going to get ap's and take a couple of weeks at the begining of summer and drive down and do the beach too, so I hope that will help it to not be so depressing that our trip is so short.



Sorry to learn of Riley's loss  

YEAH on the tickets! I can hear you on being stressed...we booked our trip for Feb and now I'm worrying cause DD will be out of school.  DH told me not to worry...I'm sure it will be ok but it's hard to let go.  I hope both of us can relax about our trips.  I'm sure we'll all be fine  




Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I started making a dress for my DD#1- Juliet 2 days ago - nothing fancy, mostly trying out my hand at making things other than blankets. I found material in the remnants bin that had the elastizied smoking at the top. So I brought it home and I tried out a few things - first I cut it shorter and made a ruffled layer by hand, not too bad just time consuming. Then I bought a ruffler foot at Joann's last night and tried that out - Pretty cool! until I ran out of material and the little metal piece that pushes the material into the sitich bent under part way, straightened it out then the other one bent under, straightened that one out. did the rest by hand since I didn't have enough and needed to space them out better. then I added ribbon to the front to tie behind her neck - I think I made it too short for a bow though so we will just have to tie a knot carefully. Juliet has not seen it finished yet. I wanted to make the smocked part shorter & the skirt shorter too but Juliet wanted it long -- plus now she can probably wear it for a year or two since she is as skinny as a stick.
> 
> 
> Has anyone had this happen to their ruffler foot? Is it ok to bend the metal back to it's original place? is it easier or better to make the ruffle and sew it on seperately?
> 
> Here are the pictures of Juliet's dress. Hopefully I can work on Jocelyn's dress tomorrow.



You're doing good! Love the colors in this fabric.  I don't have a ruffler so I can't help with that.



kimmylaj said:


> hi everyone
> just for a laugh
> i put an outfit on ryan, 5 today & asked to take a pic before we left ( read that that was  a good idea just in case he got lost at the parks and i forgot what he was wearing) and he said
> Why mom, its not even a custom?



At least you know you're raising him right  



iheartdisney said:


> OK, here is yesterday's work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, here is the story...
> I'm making a few outfits for our upcoming trip to WDW. So I planned on making Little Einstein dresses for my girls for the day we go to DHS, since they love the Playhouse Disney breakfast show, and we are having breakfast with the Playhouse Disney Bunch that day. So I finished Jos dress, and it turned out OK, so I needed to go back to the fabric store to get enough for Bella's. Posted that one many pages back...but only 2 days)
> 
> I was going to do it contrasting- do Bella's in red on bottom, blue on top, so they'll be opposites. Well, Bella became very adamant she didn't want a Einsteins dress when I told her the reason for the trip to the fabric store. And I can't tell them it is for the trip to Disney World, because they don't know yet. (my master plan is to tell them at the airport)
> So I did a very mommy thing, and let her pick what Disney fabric she wanted. Unforunately, she picked a Miss Piggy FLANNEL! Can you imagine Flannel in Florida in Early September? So I told her that is for the bottom, now she needs to pick one for the top. So she picked the other fabric for the dress, and I used the Miss Piggy fabric for the ruffle at the bottom.
> So, sorry for making a short story long, ta-da!



Quick thinking! The Miss Piggy fabric is cute!


----------



## PrincessKell

Ok so I am getting ready to sew. I had a vision in mind. hahaha  Georgia has a pair of pants that are just a tad bit to short, so I will alter them up a bit. and make a T-shirt swing top or what ever they are called. I found a shirt at the Dollar Tree with matching flip flops to some fabric I have.  I can't wait to see it done. hahaha hopefully it will look how I see it in my head.






Here is some of the other fabrics I got the other day.  all of which were on sale either the $1 section at Wally World or $2 at Joann's 





don't mind the messy carpet please it was a mess since we moved in from the other renters, even shampooing the carpet doesn't work on that one.


----------



## ncmomof2

Well, I got a YCMT pattern for a handbag, actually a bundle.  I bought the all purpose tote and the fat quarter tote.  I am a little disappointed because it was not as clear as everyone has been commenting.  There is one section where I had to make a cut that I got confused on and I even asked my DH for help.  I even made a mistake on the second and had to start over (I am sure it is all my fault though).  

Here are the two fat quarter totes I made today for two of my kids sunday school teachers.  Nothing exciting but pretty good for a first bag!


----------



## TinaLala

ncmomof2 - Those bags are super cute!!  I love giving homemade things to people!

I just hit Old Navy - they had a sale on Jeans -kids Jeans for $7 for I picked up 3 for DD9 and I'm going to Hannah Montana one of them.  My plan is to cut patches out of the pants and then repatch them with cool fabrics and sequins.  I'm attaching a picture of the pieces I'm planning on using so far for the repatches.  You can just barely see, but the gray fabric has sparkly butterflies on it.




Here's a picture of the bobby jack peace flannel fabric I found in the remanents pile.  Can you believe I only paid $1.50 for this and I'm going to get PJ shorts and a ponytail cover for it!





I actually picked up 2 fabrics for myself to make a basic shirt - let's keep our fingers crossed on that one.


----------



## mrsmiller

with so many pages to read  

I 'm not really in a sewing mood(once again ) but my sister called me asking me to make her a cool shopping bag(whatever that is) that she could use different ways 

I made her this bag ...no heavy interface lining, to keep it light and  is also reversible









reverse side





















I also made her this


----------



## PrincessKell

ncmomof2 said:


> Well, I got a YCMT pattern for a handbag, actually a bundle.  I bought the all purpose tote and the fat quarter tote.  I am a little disappointed because it was not as clear as everyone has been commenting.  There is one section where I had to make a cut that I got confused on and I even asked my DH for help.  I even made a mistake on the second and had to start over (I am sure it is all my fault though).
> 
> Here are the two fat quarter totes I made today for two of my kids sunday school teachers.  Nothing exciting but pretty good for a first bag!



They turned out really good! very cute. I bet the teachers will love them.



TinaLala said:


> ncmomof2 - Those bags are super cute!!  I love giving homemade things to people!
> 
> I just hit Old Navy - they had a sale on Jeans -kids Jeans for $7 for I picked up 3 for DD9 and I'm going to Hannah Montana one of them.  My plan is to cut patches out of the pants and then repatch them with cool fabrics and sequins.  I'm attaching a picture of the pieces I'm planning on using so far for the repatches.  You can just barely see, but the gray fabric has sparkly butterflies on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of the bobby jack peace flannel fabric I found in the remanents pile.  Can you believe I only paid $1.50 for this and I'm going to get PJ shorts and a ponytail cover for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually picked up 2 fabrics for myself to make a basic shirt - let's keep our fingers crossed on that one.



I can't wait to see the pants. I love deals on new pants you can redo!


----------



## PrincessKell

mrsmiller said:


> with so many pages to read
> 
> I 'm not really in a sewing mood(once again ) but my sister called me asking me to make her a cool shopping bag(whatever that is) that she could use different ways
> 
> I made her this bag ...no heavy interface lining, to keep it light and  is also reversible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverse side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made her this



We must have posted at the same time, since I didn't see this one.

Great bags. Very cool how there are so many different ways to use it.


----------



## jacobsmommy

You guys are all so talented!  I don't know how to sew!   We are taking my four year old ds and almost one year old dd to WDW in November and I was wondering if I could get some of you to make her some adorable outfits for her first trip to WDW.  Anyone interested?


----------



## MoeFam

Question on YCMT patterns:

I would love to have the Ebooks on my laptop, but I want to print the patterns off on my PC- can I do both? Do they email them to you and then I could save them to both the laptop and PC?

I got my sewing area all set up today ( I havnt even had the machine out since we moved in December! ) and I made Max a nap blanket for school- one side is Wall-E and the other is Buzz Lightyear. It is by no means a stellar project- but the kiddo loves it. He has had a very rough week transitioning to Kindergarten- and if a WallE/Buzz blanket will help- then I am all for it!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

mrsmiller said:


> with so many pages to read
> 
> I 'm not really in a sewing mood(once again ) but my sister called me asking me to make her a cool shopping bag(whatever that is) that she could use different ways
> 
> I made her this bag ...no heavy interface lining, to keep it light and  is also reversible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverse side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made her this


Linnette as usual these are so cute.


----------



## twob4him

Arrggggg...well this is just downright depressing


----------



## t-beri

Never mind


----------



## PrincessKell

MoeFam said:


> Question on YCMT patterns:
> 
> I would love to have the Ebooks on my laptop, but I want to print the patterns off on my PC- can I do both? Do they email them to you and then I could save them to both the laptop and PC?
> 
> I got my sewing area all set up today ( I havnt even had the machine out since we moved in December! ) and I made Max a nap blanket for school- one side is Wall-E and the other is Buzz Lightyear. It is by no means a stellar project- but the kiddo loves it. He has had a very rough week transitioning to Kindergarten- and if a WallE/Buzz blanket will help- then I am all for it!



You can log on to your account with YCMT and download it onto your lap top from there.  It shows each ebook you have bought.


----------



## billwendy

aksunshine said:


> Hi girls!!!! Well, all!!!
> 
> I wanted to stop in and say hi. I am so excited to be leaving next week! A bit nervous, too..., but that is another story.
> 
> As the the mom of the reciepient  (sp?) of the first Big Give, I wanted to tell tou thank you! Those of you who made/ sent something special for Isabelle and the other children are some of the most generous and compassionate people I know. I've been keeping track of all of the wonderful gifts, hopefully after the magic dies down a bit, when we return, I can mail out the Thank yous I made (there are so many!).
> 
> Also, my sewing skills aren't real great and it is still hard to think about sewing for WDW, but I'd like to help with something sometime.
> 
> Lots of XOXOXOXO!
> 
> Alicia


have a wonderful trip - I know it will be hard at times - you are such a wonderful family!!



100AcrePrincess said:


> Thanks guys!  She told me yesterday that she was sad that it wasn't reaining because she couldn't wear her new coat.  The rest of of us are glad it stopped finally since it's been raining all week.
> 
> The vinyl came from Hancock - they have princess, Mickey, Pooh & Tigger, Nemo & some really cute ladybugs.  I used McCall's M4961.  I had to change the front pieces just a little.  They were made to fold over & be a facing so I just cut them so that they were straight & just enought extra to hem under since I didn't want the pattern to be doubled & show through.  (Ok that may not make much sense but anyway).  I used velcro instead of buttons because I wasn't sure how buttonholes would work on the vinyl.  You have to sew with tissue paper.  I just cut strips about an inch wide & put 1 under the vinyl & one on top.  It does make it a bit harder because you can't see exactly where you're sewing, but it wasn't too bad.  The seams may leak a little, but it will still be better than without it.  I think they make a sealer that you can put on the seams so they don't leak though.




Hey - I was wondering - does anyone have an idea of how to make a poncho out of this stuff??? The raincoat is soooo cute - but beyond me - lol - but maybe a poncho?????? Anyone have a pattern in mind????

Wendy


----------



## mrsklamc

I have not participated in the Big Give. I don't know what has gone on in PMs, etc.

BUT I do know that I have been consistently amazed by the talent and big hearts on this thread. I don't think anyone here would have _intentionally_ hurt anyone else.

I would hate to see any families miss out on the amazing blessings ALL of the Big Givers have shared with them, whether that has been their administrative talent, sewing skills, or just sharing a little pixie dust.

I hope that maybe those who have decided not to post here any more may decide to come back; their talents have been an inspiration to the rest of us.

All extended friendships have their rough spots, and although it's hard to work through them in an online world, I hope it can be done.


----------



## teresajoy

Stephres said:


> A story about yoyos...


Steph, these are adorable outfits!! 



my*2*angels said:


> So I just realized that none of my post are apparently showing up!?  It is soooo crazy around here that I have been posting and not even reading afterward, so I just realized that they have not even posted!  Anyway, I posted a while back that a WONDERFUL ANGEL  named TERESA was willing to part with the Ariel fabric and she is sending it to me, so crisis averted!  THANK YOU TERESA!!!! I also wanted to say a big THANK YOU to everyone who offered to help me out with this!  I LOVE THIS GROUP!  I know I can always count on the ladies and gents in this group to help out when in need!  This is just an AWESOME group of people! SO THANK YOU EVERYONE!  I have been MIA for quite some time now, but life has just been crazy!  I have been having some health issues, we are in the midst of trying to sell our house and move, my parents have both been having health issues and financial problems, so things have just been, WELL, alot to handle!  So, thanks to everyone for not forgetting about me and helping me out!  I really appreciate it!
> 
> Mindy



Thank you Mindy!!! I'm no angel, but I was happy to help you out! This is a very giving group, isn't it! 



100AcrePrincess said:


> So instead of getting things ready for dd4's 5th birthday in a couple of weeks, I spent the afternoon making a raincoat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few things I'd do differently if I do it again (like read teh directions again because apparently I had trouble reading this time  ), but over all it wasn't too hard.  She loves it so I guess that makes it all good.


Adorable!!!! I love it! 



sahm1000 said:


> Anyway, everyone's things are beautiful!  I am busy working on my outfits for our trip that is coming up way too fast!  I think I'm going to be pulling a Teresa and working around the clock until the trip so my posts will be far and few between



Hey, look at that!!! I'm famous!!!  



jessica52877 said:


> ARGHHHHHHHH! Can I scream please!
> 
> I have been building legos since 3 pm!!! Not a new lego, all the pieces nicely in a box, but a torn up lego town with half built items and pieces everywhere! Really, I am about to lose it! I only have a ship, the dock and most of a gas station built! That isn't even 1/20 of what I have to do!!
> 
> I have made Dallas sit there and seperate colors but he is just too exhausted from school and I have now put him to bed.
> 
> ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


Jessica, what are you doing??? 



kpgriffin said:


> Okay. Here is what I made with the fabric I had left over from the Photo diaper bag. Mylee also got a matching set. I love the buttons. They are rubber buttons from the clearance scrapbooking section at Target. They match the pattern on the shorts perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTION:  I need help. I made the peasant top and used the elastic thread for the sleeves but I couldn't figure out how to use it around the neck?  Any help would be appreciated.


I love the outfit!!!! So cute!!!

And that gnome, funny! 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I love the layout! I can't wait to see a picture of your completed sewing room! I bought a cutting/hobby table yesterday at Hancock...they had the wrong table placed under the sign that says "Sale: $89.99  Regular Price: $99.99".   When the cashier rang it up, it says $149.99, and she discovered that it was the wrong table, but the manager said they have to sell me the table for $89.99.   So I was quite happy...the table on sale didn't have drawers, but this one looks like the same table but with two drawers.
> 
> DH says that I can convert the whole dining room into my own little sewing studio!!   We are going to move the dining table into our breakfast area (since we never use the dining area anyways!) and I will have the whole room for my sewing!  He's going to get me some storage, and tables.   I would have love to have my sewing room upstairs in the game room, but I want to be in an area where I can see the kids at all time, and also I can just see the kids getting into all my sewing stuffs if I move them upstairs.


That is so sweet!!!!! How wonderful for you! 




PrincessKell said:


> *I have all this NEW fabric and why am I NOT SEWING????? Someone tell me to get my butt in gear PLEASE!!*
> 
> May I truly introduce you to our newest members of the family.
> 
> Sky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karma



OHHHHH!!!! I love kittens!!!! They are so cute!!!!!!  

Now, get your BUTT in gear and get sewing! 






mrsmiller said:


> with so many pages to read
> 
> I 'm not really in a sewing mood(once again ) but my sister called me asking me to make her a cool shopping bag(whatever that is) that she could use different ways
> 
> I made her this bag ...no heavy interface lining, to keep it light and  is also reversible


That is a great bag Linnette!!!!

Heather and I have been worried about you, since you hadn't posted in awhile, I hope you are ok!


----------



## kpgriffin

mrsmiller said:


> with so many pages to read
> 
> I 'm not really in a sewing mood(once again ) but my sister called me asking me to make her a cool shopping bag(whatever that is) that she could use different ways
> 
> I made her this bag ...no heavy interface lining, to keep it light and  is also reversible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverse side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made her this



THe purses are really cute. I love the polka dot bag. I can't believe how quickly you can put things together. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

teresajoy said:


> Heather and I have been worried about you, since you hadn't posted in awhile, I hope you are ok!


Don't worry about Linnette this time. She was having fun in Atlantic City.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

HeatherSue said:


> Before this misunderstanding goes any furthur, I just want to clarify.  I am not trying to take over as coordinator of the Big Gives!!  Shannon had told me that the next families we will be doing Big Gives for will be traveling in December.  I read a few PTRs from families traveling in November that I really wanted to help out.
> 
> So, after talking with Shannon, I was just planning on scheduling Big Gives for those families that she didn't have time to work on.  I wasn't trying to put her down in any way.  I think she's doing a fantastic job, as I've told her many times in the past!  I think it's fine that she wants to wait until September to start on the December families.  I also have no problem with her wanting to verify any families that are posted on her board herself.
> 
> There have been quite a few people pming me who are anxious to get in on another big give.  So, we will just supplement Shannon's gives with a few extras.  What harm can it bring to spread a little extra joy to families who have been through so much?





revrob said:


> There is no harm in choosing to host another give.  Absolutely no harm.  I've said that from the very beginning.  Above anything else, I would like for that point to be heard.
> 
> The harm is to me.  I've had private conversations on this forum as well as others where I have stated that I am taking a little bit of time off from the big give project right now.  What is the harm with THAT?  There are no families travelling in October.  I realize that there are families travelling in November.  If I began working on those families on September 1, there would be plenty of time to get those families posted and filled before they left in November.  And yet, because I would not stop my life and would not buckle to the pressure of "get these families posted RIGHT NOW!" then somehow the statement is made that Shannon just "can't get to it".  I'm sick of the demanding, frankly.  I'm sick of having to explain why I've not posted a new family every single week.  I'm sick of explaining why I've made every single tiny decision in the manner that I have made.  I'm sick of people thinking ill of me because I would like to spend the last week of my children's summer break with THEM and not on the computer working on big projects for families that are travelling in THREE MONTHS!
> 
> I have done my absolute best to insure that these big gives have been done in a professional manner.  I have used my life experience to do everything in my power to insure that these gives are as legit as possible.  I've tried to do all that I can to make sure that families receive somewhat equal amounts of gifts because I know that they are all reading each others reports, and they are hopeful that they will receive somewhat equally.  I have done my best to verify the validy of each families give and requests.  I have done that with the intention of bring peace of mind to those that are giving to people that they don't know.  I feel that my life experience has aided in that process, and I hope along the way, has given someone peace of mind.  I have tried my best to make this ABOUT THE FAMILIES, and not become a "look what I did!  look how good I am!" project.  Unfortunately, I believe that I have failed.
> 
> I understand that people are anxious.  What I don't understand is that if everyone is so anxious, then why not talk to me about it?  I have had one PM (I won't say from whom) which offered assistance when the projects started back up again.  ONE!  And yet, everyone is so anxious.
> 
> All that I asked for was for 10 days.  10 days!  I made it clear to those that were questioning WHEN I would begin the project again, and why I was taking a short break.  Apparently, it is unreasonable to ask for a few days off.  And when I did, the answer is "since Shannon can't get to it!"
> 
> SO, as you may have gathered, I'M THROUGH!  I will keep the Big Give section of the Disboutiquers board open until the current families have been completed.  At that time, I will close that section of the board.
> 
> I've enjoyed picking up the sewing hobby on this thread.  Those that have been so helpful and inspiring - I thank you.



I really hope that this is just a misunderstanding.   I am pretty sure that Heather doesn't mean any harm, or meant to step on anybody toes but just trying to help and make sure that no family get left out.   I haven't had time to participate in many of the Big Give, and plan on doing more once my dd starts kindergarten on Monday, and my ds start preschool in Sept.   Shannon..I may not have said it in the past but I really do appreciate all the hard work that you put into making the Big Give project successful.  It's wonderful to see a group of woman coming together to add some extra magic to all these families' trip!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

T-Beri-A few days ago you posted a link to a Hobo Bag pattern. I thought I had bookmarked it, but I didn't. Could you please repost the link? My niece wants a purse that looks like that one. Thank you.


----------



## mrsklamc

A long time ago, someone was looking for flamingo fabric. I'm sorry, I don't remember who...but a local quilt shop has brown fabric with rows of flamingos on them, about 2 inches tall and one inch apart, for 3.99.


----------



## Disney 4 Me

I don't like when our thread hits a "rough spot". I'm only an observer in what's going on, but I do think it was a misunderstanding. The Big Give has touched so many people that no one wanted any families to be left out. It sounds like some contact between us "sewers" would have helped sort everything out. This thread is such an inspiration to me and so many others. I hope no one decides to leave.


----------



## mytwotinks

I think that there has been some confusion here about the process of the big give.  I know that Shannon is in contact with the families long before she posts their give.  Some of this goes smoothly and some does not.  We'd like to think that each family is just so thrilled to be chosen that they are eager to get back to Shannon with all of the information she needs, it doesn't happen that way every time.  She has spent hours on this and was trying to get going as soon as possible, while keeping things organized.

I know that a lot of people have offered to help, but until we have a few of these under our belts, it would be very difficult to know what we even need help with.   As I understand it, Shannon has been trying to get a process in place that would allow her to delegate many of the responsibilities.  There does have to be a certain amount of control from one centralized location or there will be total chaos and the whole project will be out of control.

However this came about, I think it is so sad that the project may be coming to an end before it even got a chance to get going.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Also an outsider on this one but I truly have to believe that everyone had really good intentions.  I hope that this doesn't come to an end OR cause anyone leave our little group.  Disboutique is more than sewing and every person on here is valuable to me (God knows, most of you have really helped me at one point or another!).  I hope that this can be worked out.  Here are some hugs , flowers  , and Pixie Dust  (just in case it helps!)


----------



## GoofyG

Ok, 3 kids and new baby, I'm so wanting to read a book.  I use to love to read, but as you all know finding the time.(Mine would be when I should be sleeping! )  You all have been talking about the twilight book, well that wouldn't be for me.  As with me reading at night, I don't need my imagination going  .  So, I was seeing if anyone had an idea for a GOOD book to read?  I think it would be a good idea to post books that you really enjoyed, and maybe someone might pick one up!  For me I LOVED "Where the Heart IS" and "To Kill A Mockingbird"   I love that one alot, there for my DS name (Attikus)  This would give me chance to pick up a couple before I leave on vacation, (22 hr drive  ; 3 kids in car seats! )
Destination the WORLD!    

So Ideas?


----------



## PrincessKell

anyone sewing tonight?? The kid just went to bed and I actually have my stuff ready to cut and sew.....but yet I still sit here, hmmmm

what is everyone else doing this Saturday night?


----------



## xdanielleax

PrincessKell said:


> anyone sewing tonight?? The kid just went to bed and I actually have my stuff ready to cut and sew.....but yet I still sit here, hmmmm
> 
> what is everyone else doing this Saturday night?



I'm sewing!  I'm making Violette a 101 dalmatians outfit.  So far I have the straps for the top done, the bodice cut out and the outline for the applique done.  I'm not super happy with the applique but it's my 1st one so i'm not complaining.  It's better than expected...I think...lol...


----------



## livndisney

PrincessKell said:


> anyone sewing tonight?? The kid just went to bed and I actually have my stuff ready to cut and sew.....but yet I still sit here, hmmmm
> 
> what is everyone else doing this Saturday night?



I am watching Madegascar- I have never seen it lol


----------



## MouseTriper

PrincessKell said:


> what is everyone else doing this Saturday night?


  I have been CLEANING all day and night with a few Dis breaks in between.  LOL.  My in-laws arrive early next week so I need to get the house in order.  Then right after they leave my best friend from college comes to visit so I have to have my CRAFT room cleaned or else...LOL.  We are planning on sewing and doing scrapbooking together.  



xdanielleax said:


> I'm sewing!  I'm making Violette a 101 dalmatians outfit.  So far I have the straps for the top done, the bodice cut out and the outline for the applique done.  I'm not super happy with the applique but it's my 1st one so i'm not complaining.  It's better than expected...I think...lol...


  Ohh I bought some fabric awhile back to make a Dalmations outfit
just haven't started it yet.  I can't wait to see what you come up with. I am sure your applique will look amazing!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

GoofyG said:


> Ok, 3 kids and new baby, I'm so wanting to read a book.  I use to love to read, but as you all know finding the time.(Mine would be when I should be sleeping! )  You all have been talking about the twilight book, well that wouldn't be for me.  As with me reading at night, I don't need my imagination going  .  So, I was seeing if anyone had an idea for a GOOD book to read?  I think it would be a good idea to post books that you really enjoyed, and maybe someone might pick one up!  For me I LOVED "Where the Heart IS" and "To Kill A Mockingbird"   I love that one alot, there for my DS name (Attikus)  This would give me chance to pick up a couple before I leave on vacation, (22 hr drive  ; 3 kids in car seats! )
> Destination the WORLD!
> 
> So Ideas?


 Oh yes I have a WONDERFUl suggestion!!!  Have you ever read the book, "*Marley and Me*" or "*Skipping Christmas*" by John Grisham.  They are both quick reads and really good books.  I truly enjoyed both and they both had me laughing out loud at times!!!!


----------



## GoofyG

PrincessKell said:


> anyone sewing tonight?? The kid just went to bed and I actually have my stuff ready to cut and sew.....but yet I still sit here, hmmmm
> 
> what is everyone else doing this Saturday night?



Not sewing, for that is my mom's doing.  I just come up with ideas.  I would REALLY like to learn to sew.  It just seems to confuse me  

I should go to bed, but have to feed the baby, and planning my sunday morning for sunday school!

Oh, also doing


----------



## GoofyG

MouseTriper said:


> Oh yes I have a WONDERFUl suggestion!!!  Have you ever read the book, "*Marley and Me*" or "*Skipping Christmas*" bu John Grisham.  They are both quick reads and really good books.  I truly enjoyed both and they both had me laughing out loud at times!!!!



No I haven't, I think I may go check them out.  

You know another idea is if you buy the book and you won't be reading it again, we should have a book swap.  Only if it's a book you won't read again.  I really hope my kids are readers.  My DD4 is really wanting to read, she is suppose to start learning this Oct. 

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## luvinyou

PrincessKell said:


> anyone sewing tonight?? The kid just went to bed and I actually have my stuff ready to cut and sew.....but yet I still sit here, hmmmm
> 
> what is everyone else doing this Saturday night?



I having been sewing, trying to get a bag done before my classes start.  I ended up with this










Its a good size, about 2 binders and a notebook fit in it.  Im thinking I could probably fit my laptop in there if I wanted to.


----------



## MouseTriper

GoofyG said:


> No I haven't, I think I may go check them out.
> 
> You know another idea is if you buy the book and you won't be reading it again, we should have a book swap.  Only if it's a book you won't read again.  I really hope my kids are readers.  My DD4 is really wanting to read, she is suppose to start learning this Oct.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion!


 You really should check them, two really great books in my opinion.  A book swap is a great idea.  However, I do not buy many books.  Most of my books I check out at the library or borrow from my Mom, she reads a ton of books!!

My DD is 4 as well and she LOVES books.  We go to the library every week and we read to her everyday.  She loves to then take a turn and "read" the book to us...however, she is really just reciting the story from memory. 



luvinyou said:


> I having been sewing, trying to get a bag done before my classes start.  I ended up with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a good size, about 2 binders and a notebook fit in it.  Im thinking I could probably fit my laptop in there if I wanted to.


  Wow, I think your bag came out wonderfully!!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

Tinka_Belle said:


> Don't worry about Linnette this time. She was having fun in Atlantic City.




OHHHHH!!!! I SEEE!!!!  

Linnette, you need to tell us before you go away like that!!! You know how we worry about you!!!


----------



## PrinceAndPrincessQ

HeatherSue said:


> Before this misunderstanding goes any furthur, I just want to clarify.  I am not trying to take over as coordinator of the Big Gives!!  Shannon had told me that the next families we will be doing Big Gives for will be traveling in December.  I read a few PTRs from families traveling in November that I really wanted to help out.
> 
> So, after talking with Shannon, I was just planning on scheduling Big Gives for those families that she didn't have time to work on.  I wasn't trying to put her down in any way.  I think she's doing a fantastic job, as I've told her many times in the past!  I think it's fine that she wants to wait until September to start on the December families.  I also have no problem with her wanting to verify any families that are posted on her board herself.
> 
> There have been quite a few people pming me who are anxious to get in on another big give.  So, we will just supplement Shannon's gives with a few extras.  What harm can it bring to spread a little extra joy to families who have been through so much?



I cant pretend to know what any of the pms have said but I can say, even as a lurker......it is abundantly clear you have a wonderful heart.  
I am sure that many here can see that you would help any family you thought you could and that that was your motivation for volunteering more time. 

I am thinking maybe it was stress and frustration that may have influenced the negative thoughts I have seen here.

God is so good, I am sure everyone will all learn something through this.


----------



## PrincessKell

xdanielleax said:


> I'm sewing!  I'm making Violette a 101 dalmatians outfit.  So far I have the straps for the top done, the bodice cut out and the outline for the applique done.  I'm not super happy with the applique but it's my 1st one so i'm not complaining.  It's better than expected...I think...lol...



Oh I bet it will be great! You know what is funny, Georgia and I were looking on the disney shopping website today and she saw a dalmations costume, and said she wanted an outfit for school..  I just might have to pick some up now. I can't wait to see what you get finished! 



livndisney said:


> I am watching Madegascar- I have never seen it lol



oh boy, its on about once or twice a week in this house. Do you like it?



MouseTriper said:


> I have been CLEANING all day and night with a few Dis breaks in between.  LOL.  My in-laws arrive early next week so I need to get the house in order.  Then right after they leave my best friend from college comes to visit so I have to have my CRAFT room cleaned or else...LOL.  We are planning on sewing and doing scrapbooking together.
> 
> Ohh I bought some fabric awhile back to make a Dalmations outfit
> just haven't started it yet.  I can't wait to see what you come up with. I am sure your applique will look amazing!!!



I really should have been cleaning today, but no such luck or want. hahaha  I have been thinking of scrapbooking again lately. I haven't in a long while. I think with back to school and new kitties I just might have some motivation.  

Looks like there is a lot of dalmations going around here.



GoofyG said:


> Not sewing, for that is my mom's doing.  I just come up with ideas.  I would REALLY like to learn to sew.  It just seems to confuse me
> 
> I should go to bed, but have to feed the baby, and planning my sunday morning for sunday school!
> 
> Oh, also doing



ooh speaking of laundry I need to check the dryer and iron some fabric! 

You should give sewing a try. Once you start doing simple things, everything else rolls into place. 



luvinyou said:


> I having been sewing, trying to get a bag done before my classes start.  I ended up with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a good size, about 2 binders and a notebook fit in it.  Im thinking I could probably fit my laptop in there if I wanted to.




SUper cute. I Love the fabric!


----------



## GoofyG

ooh speaking of laundry I need to check the dryer and iron some fabric! 

You should give sewing a try. Once you start doing simple things, everything else rolls into place. 




Trying to find something simple, I Mean REALLY SIMPLE  
I finally get to go to bed the  is finally done, now for about 5 hrs of sleep.


----------



## xdanielleax

So this is what I've accomplished so far tonight.  I am making some pink easy fit pants with a dalmatian cuff to go with the top and I've got to make a trip to walmart tomorrow to buy some fabric paint to paint the face of the dalmatian.  I need your honest opinion guys.  Does my applique look ok?  I know it's not perfect but it's the 1st one I've ever done.  I figure I'll paint in the fine lines of the body and the face.  Sorry for the cloudiness.  I had a spot on my lense and didn't realize it.  I'll post the finished outfit on my model soon


----------



## GoofyG

xdanielleax said:


> So this is what I've accomplished so far tonight.  I am making some pink easy fit pants with a dalmatian cuff to go with the top and I've got to make a trip to walmart tomorrow to buy some fabric paint to paint the face of the dalmatian.  I need your honest opinion guys.  Does my applique look ok?  I know it's not perfect but it's the 1st one I've ever done.  I figure I'll paint in the fine lines of the body and the face.  Sorry for the cloudiness.  I had a spot on my lense and didn't realize it.  I'll post the finished outfit on my model soon



That's really cute!  You did a good job    I can't wait to see the finished project!  Now I MUST go to BED!


----------



## PrincessKell

xdanielleax said:


> So this is what I've accomplished so far tonight.  I am making some pink easy fit pants with a dalmatian cuff to go with the top and I've got to make a trip to walmart tomorrow to buy some fabric paint to paint the face of the dalmatian.  I need your honest opinion guys.  Does my applique look ok?  I know it's not perfect but it's the 1st one I've ever done.  I figure I'll paint in the fine lines of the body and the face.  Sorry for the cloudiness.  I had a spot on my lense and didn't realize it.  I'll post the finished outfit on my model soon



I think its coming along great! I love the pink!! So cute. I am looking forward to see it when its done!


----------



## PrincessKell

Ok so I am nearly done with the top. Its not exactly what I had in mind....well at all. See it always looks better in my head! haha  I am going to put the blue ribbon on the sleeves.  and I was thinking of scrunching up the tops of the sleeves and making ribbon bows. I dont know yet. and then I will do the pants tomorrow. Hopefully, the Princess will like the outfit. Its hard to see but there are three pleats in the middle of the bottom of the shirt.  My fishy on the shirt really looks like crap. oh well. at least it was not much for the fabric and the shirt was only a buck.


----------



## disneymomof1

GoofyG, I love to read, and I will read anything.  I just read the Twilight book, it really isn't scary so I wouldn't worry about that.  What kept me awake at night after reading was wondering what was going to happen next.  I love books by Janet Evanovich, she has a numbered series, I think the last one is called Fearless Fourteen, they are all very very good and an easy read.     Like you my favorite book ever is To Kill a Mockingbird.  I have read it every summer since 11th grade (that's a looooooong time!!!).  When I was pregnant with DD I wanted to name her Scout but DH stopped that saying everyone would think we named her after Demi Moores kid, not from the book.


----------



## minnie2

PrincessKell said:


> *I have all this NEW fabric and why am I NOT SEWING????? Someone tell me to get my butt in gear PLEASE!!*
> 
> May I truly introduce you to our newest members of the family.
> 
> Sky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky and Karma playing for a few minutes while they came out from behind the couch


WHo adroable!  I love kitty's!  Sadly a week after our cat passed away we foud out Kyle was highly allergic to cats So no more cats for us but I love playing with every one else's!


PrincessKell said:


> Ok so I am getting ready to sew. I had a vision in mind. hahaha  Georgia has a pair of pants that are just a tad bit to short, so I will alter them up a bit. and make a T-shirt swing top or what ever they are called. I found a shirt at the Dollar Tree with matching flip flops to some fabric I have.  I can't wait to see it done. hahaha hopefully it will look how I see it in my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some of the other fabrics I got the other day.  all of which were on sale either the $1 section at Wally World or $2 at Joann's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't mind the messy carpet please it was a mess since we moved in from the other renters, even shampooing the carpet doesn't work on that one.


I can't wait to see what you make!  Great fabric!



ncmomof2 said:


> Well, I got a YCMT pattern for a handbag, actually a bundle.  I bought the all purpose tote and the fat quarter tote.  I am a little disappointed because it was not as clear as everyone has been commenting.  There is one section where I had to make a cut that I got confused on and I even asked my DH for help.  I even made a mistake on the second and had to start over (I am sure it is all my fault though).
> 
> Here are the two fat quarter totes I made today for two of my kids sunday school teachers.  Nothing exciting but pretty good for a first bag!


They came out great!  


TinaLala said:


> ncmomof2 - Those bags are super cute!!  I love giving homemade things to people!
> 
> I just hit Old Navy - they had a sale on Jeans -kids Jeans for $7 for I picked up 3 for DD9 and I'm going to Hannah Montana one of them.  My plan is to cut patches out of the pants and then repatch them with cool fabrics and sequins.  I'm attaching a picture of the pieces I'm planning on using so far for the repatches.  You can just barely see, but the gray fabric has sparkly butterflies on it.
> 
> Here's a picture of the bobby jack peace flannel fabric I found in the remanents pile.  Can you believe I only paid $1.50 for this and I'm going to get PJ shorts and a ponytail cover for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually picked up 2 fabrics for myself to make a basic shirt - let's keep our fingers crossed on that one.


I love great deals!  I can't wait to see what you make!

 Oh that monkey fabric is great!  I saw that at Joann's but it was not that cheap!  Kyle would flip for it!  



mrsmiller said:


> with so many pages to read
> 
> I 'm not really in a sewing mood(once again ) but my sister called me asking me to make her a cool shopping bag(whatever that is) that she could use different ways
> 
> I made her this bag ...no heavy interface lining, to keep it light and  is also reversible


Amazing! Love all of them!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I really hope that this is just a misunderstanding.   I am pretty sure that Heather doesn't mean any harm, or meant to step on anybody toes but just trying to help and make sure that no family get left out.   I haven't had time to participate in many of the Big Give, and plan on doing more once my dd starts kindergarten on Monday, and my ds start preschool in Sept.   Shannon..I may not have said it in the past but I really do appreciate all the hard work that you put into making the Big Give project successful.  It's wonderful to see a group of woman coming together to add some extra magic to all these families' trip!





Disney 4 Me said:


> I don't like when our thread hits a "rough spot". I'm only an observer in what's going on, but I do think it was a misunderstanding. The Big Give has touched so many people that no one wanted any families to be left out. It sounds like some contact between us "sewers" would have helped sort everything out. This thread is such an inspiration to me and so many others. I hope no one decides to leave.





Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Also an outsider on this one but I truly have to believe that everyone had really good intentions.  I hope that this doesn't come to an end OR cause anyone leave our little group.  Disboutique is more than sewing and every person on here is valuable to me (God knows, most of you have really helped me at one point or another!).  I hope that this can be worked out.  Here are some hugs , flowers  , and Pixie Dust  (just in case it helps!)


All very well said.  I really believe this is just a miss understanding and it is really hard to understand sometimes what some one really means with just words.   It is very different when you are hearing a persons voice and can realize that they only mean well.

 I really feel we all are a little family here and I know sometimes family fights but remember they make up too!



luvinyou said:


> I having been sewing, trying to get a bag done before my classes start.  I ended up with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a good size, about 2 binders and a notebook fit in it.  Im thinking I could probably fit my laptop in there if I wanted to.


Cute!  Did you use any interfacing in that?



xdanielleax said:


> So this is what I've accomplished so far tonight.  I am making some pink easy fit pants with a dalmatian cuff to go with the top and I've got to make a trip to walmart tomorrow to buy some fabric paint to paint the face of the dalmatian.  I need your honest opinion guys.  Does my applique look ok?  I know it's not perfect but it's the 1st one I've ever done.  I figure I'll paint in the fine lines of the body and the face.  Sorry for the cloudiness.  I had a spot on my lense and didn't realize it.  I'll post the finished outfit on my model soon


I think it came out GREAT!  I can't wait to see it finished!



PrincessKell said:


> Ok so I am nearly done with the top. Its not exactly what I had in mind....well at all. See it always looks better in my head! haha  I am going to put the blue ribbon on the sleeves.  and I was thinking of scrunching up the tops of the sleeves and making ribbon bows. I dont know yet. and then I will do the pants tomorrow. Hopefully, the Princess will like the outfit. Its hard to see but there are three pleats in the middle of the bottom of the shirt.  My fishy on the shirt really looks like crap. oh well. at least it was not much for the fabric and the shirt was only a buck.


Love it and the nemo fabric is great!




*Another question!!!!!*

How often does you sewing machine jam?

What am I doing wrong??  I have a new machine and after one project it is jamming on me!?!?!?  I fixed it but the fact that it jammed bothers me.  Am I too hard on my machines?  I was just making a simple skirt out of cotton.  Or is jamming just a fact of sewing that I have to get used to?  Maybe I am a little gun shy so to speak because of my old machines and their issues?


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi eveyone...just got back home late last night.  Just wanted to give an update on my Granny.

I spent Friday night with her at the hospital.  We always enjoy very frank talks about all things and she knows that I, unlike my mother, will not freak out.  She has late stage emphsymia, an anyurism, and an atrial difibulation, (oh my lord, I can'st spell any of those either!!!!).  Anyway, they wanted to cath her...she said no.  Then they offered a stress test, she aked why.  She told me "Kim, really, what is a test going to tell me?  I'm 81, way past the time I was supposed to be here with all of this...I'm okay.  Just don't want the pain."  I'm cool with it if she is.  I love her dearly and will want to die when she goes.  We have a VERY close realtionship, but I KNOW she will be okay.

She went home yesterday.  They wanted to send her to rehab...she said no.  She just wanted to go home.  My mom din't want her to, but I always tell Granny to not let ANYONE tell her what to do.  She has never lost any of her mind...she is as sharp today as she was 50 years ago.  

I pray for her to be pain free.  I am thankful for every minute I have with her.  She is the one i call when I am sewing and don't understand something.  

Thanks for all the prayers.   All of the support here is so wonderful and I can't thank you all enough!


----------



## minnie2

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi eveyone...just got back home late last night.  Just wanted to give an update on my Granny.
> 
> I spent Friday night with her at the hospital.  We always enjoy very frank talks about all things and she knows that I, unlike my mother, will not freak out.  She has late stage emphsymia, an anyurism, and an atrial difibulation, (oh my lord, I can'st spell any of those either!!!!).  Anyway, they wanted to cath her...she said no.  Then they offered a stress test, she aked why.  She told me "Kim, really, what is a test going to tell me?  I'm 81, way past the time I was supposed to be here with all of this...I'm okay.  Just don't want the pain."  I'm cool with it if she is.  I love her dearly and will want to die when she goes.  We have a VERY close realtionship, but I KNOW she will be okay.
> 
> She went home yesterday.  They wanted to send her to rehab...she said no.  She just wanted to go home.  My mom din't want her to, but I always tell Granny to not let ANYONE tell her what to do.  She has never lost any of her mind...she is as sharp today as she was 50 years ago.
> 
> I pray for her to be pain free.  I am thankful for every minute I have with her.  She is the one i call when I am sewing and don't understand something.
> 
> Thanks for all the prayers.   All of the support here is so wonderful and I can't thank you all enough!


  I pray she is at peace.  She sounds like such a strong woman!    to you!

 Ok now I need to go get a tissue!  Please keep us posted


----------



## minnie2

*ANOTHER ???????*

Why when I sew with my single stitch am I getting extra thread on one side of my stitches?  then when I do a triple stitch it is perfect??????  
It isn't in every spot just in parts.  I realized this am then hem I put on Nikki's skirt has sections that are fine and others where the thread seems to be bunched up????  HELP!


----------



## twob4him

xdanielleax said:


> So this is what I've accomplished so far tonight.  I am making some pink easy fit pants with a dalmatian cuff to go with the top and I've got to make a trip to walmart tomorrow to buy some fabric paint to paint the face of the dalmatian.  I need your honest opinion guys.  Does my applique look ok?  I know it's not perfect but it's the 1st one I've ever done.  I figure I'll paint in the fine lines of the body and the face.  Sorry for the cloudiness.  I had a spot on my lense and didn't realize it.  I'll post the finished outfit on my model soon


That is just absolutely adorable!!!!  Your applique looks really good too! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi eveyone...just got back home late last night.  Just wanted to give an update on my Granny.
> 
> I spent Friday night with her at the hospital.  We always enjoy very frank talks about all things and she knows that I, unlike my mother, will not freak out.  She has late stage emphsymia, an anyurism, and an atrial difibulation, (oh my lord, I can'st spell any of those either!!!!).  Anyway, they wanted to cath her...she said no.  Then they offered a stress test, she aked why.  She told me "Kim, really, what is a test going to tell me?  I'm 81, way past the time I was supposed to be here with all of this...I'm okay.  Just don't want the pain."  I'm cool with it if she is.  I love her dearly and will want to die when she goes.  We have a VERY close realtionship, but I KNOW she will be okay.
> 
> She went home yesterday.  They wanted to send her to rehab...she said no.  She just wanted to go home.  My mom din't want her to, but I always tell Granny to not let ANYONE tell her what to do.  She has never lost any of her mind...she is as sharp today as she was 50 years ago.
> 
> I pray for her to be pain free.  I am thankful for every minute I have with her.  She is the one i call when I am sewing and don't understand something.
> 
> Thanks for all the prayers.   All of the support here is so wonderful and I can't thank you all enough!



  Many hugs and prayers for you and your family!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Stephres said:


> A story about yoyos...



yep...those were yoyos on the shirt.  My Granny taught me to make those when I was a kid.  We have quilts, pillows, now clothes with yoyos.  The tut is exactly the way we make them.  EASY!  I will cut all my circles up and put them in a bag and carry them in the car with with me when I go places.  I have taken them to dance class while waiting on Katie, or soccer practice.  They travel very well.



100AcrePrincess said:


> So instead of getting things ready for dd4's 5th birthday in a couple of weeks, I spent the afternoon making a raincoat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few things I'd do differently if I do it again (like read teh directions again because apparently I had trouble reading this time  ), but over all it wasn't too hard.  She loves it so I guess that makes it all good.




CUTE!!!!!



CastleCreations said:


>



Very nice!!!



clairemolly said:


>



So now after my kids saw this...our chain we made last year is not good enough for next trip...now I HAVE to buy a cricut!!!!  Do you think DH will go for that?



t-beri said:


> AHHHH, I have a customer who is on the disney moms panel and she told me to keep my eyes open that they would be taking members.  I just saw that they will be accepting applications sept 8th.  Keep your fingers crossed for me!!
> ...t.



Um...that's going to be me and you!  I have set my calender on my conputer and my phone to remind me.  We can have our on Disboutiquer meet when we win! 



ncmomof2 said:


> Well, I got a YCMT pattern for a handbag, actually a bundle.  I bought the all purpose tote and the fat quarter tote.  I am a little disappointed because it was not as clear as everyone has been commenting.  There is one section where I had to make a cut that I got confused on and I even asked my DH for help.  I even made a mistake on the second and had to start over (I am sure it is all my fault though).
> 
> Here are the two fat quarter totes I made today for two of my kids sunday school teachers.  Nothing exciting but pretty good for a first bag!




I love these.  I was going to buy this pattern...I want to make some bags for Christmas gifts.


----------



## keywestbride

100AcrePrincess said:


> The vinyl came from Hancock - they have princess, Mickey, Pooh & Tigger, Nemo & some really cute ladybugs.


  Great, thank you!  Maybe I'll try to make a Mickey one for DS if I can squeeze it in.


----------



## jessica52877

A general announcement here. I just wanted to say that I am not going to stop the big gives. I will continue on with them if Shannon does indeed decide to stop coordinating, which is how I understood it. 

I am sorry that there have been issues and don't like being in the middle of things or issues with things. This is something too big that has touched too many to let die at this point. 

If we move on, I will try to make this as easy as possible on everyone. I know it gets old following 10 different threads on 10 different boards. I did not make the other board so feel it is unjust for me to try to continue on there. I have elsewhere set up if necessary.

This is something that is supposed to be fun and from the heart and also cannot be annoying to the people receiving. I know alot have no idea what to expect and when starting up and communicating at the beginning alot of info is needed in order to make the outfits, books and pixie dust appropiate and well loved.

I am willing to take a chance on this one and become involved because this is very close to my heart!


----------



## churchpilot

PrinceAndPrincessQ said:


> I cant pretend to know what any of the pms have said but I can say, even as a lurker......it is abundantly clear you have a wonderful heart.
> I am sure that many here can see that you would help any family you thought you could and that that was your motivation for volunteering more time.
> 
> I am thinking maybe it was stress and frustration that may have influenced the negative thoughts I have seen here.
> 
> God is so good, I am sure everyone will all learn something through this.



I completely agree---taking offense when none is offered has ruined many a beautiful relationship.  God says to be "careful in well doing"---keep your eye on the prize--either this is done for the enjoyment and benefit of MAW families or just out of a strong sense of service.  I know when I complete an outfit, I press it up all neatly, put it on a hanger and look at it from every direction--------"look what I've done!!!  I can't wait to see their reactions when they see this beautiful masterpiece!!!"   Magnify that by having the priviledge to sew for a child who has been granted a wish.  Sometimes exuberance runs in front of prudence---taking a break is often needed---temper tantrums deserve a time out.  Forgiveness is the best gift we ever give ourselves....


----------



## LisaZoe

I wanted to make one last post to this thread for clarification. My decision to move on from the thread is not due to any one thing and certainly not because of the Big Gives. I wish Jessica all the best in organizing those and hope they continue. I enjoyed participating immensely and will find other ways to continue to give. I hadn't intended to cause any drama or concern on this thread by my post so I apologize for not being clearer in that post. I simply wanted to say good bye to avoid any possible worry if I just disappeared.  

I will still be around the DIS and the Disboutique board. I will also continue to answer questions that I can. Please feel free to PM me or stop by the Disboutique board if you do have a question you think I might be able to answer.


----------



## jham

charlinn said:


> This is absolutely stunning and looks like it wouldn't be uncomfortable to wear for the day at DL!  Belle is the next one I need to make for out trip (DD 4 requested it).  Any tips you have would be great!!!  What pattern did you use if any...I am pattern challenged, so I may not use it...but I think I should with all this detail.




Okay, sorry I wasn't around yesterday.  I was so sick!  I haven't eaten in 36 hours  But at least I can walk and talk now  

I used the pattern from Carla's stripwork jumper to do the bodice, the rest I just sort of made up by CASEing Tom's.  It is just a double layer skirt and I gathered about 5" up where each "rose" is.


----------



## Twins+2more

This is the first day that I have heard there was a miss understanding on the big give.  I would like to say that;
1.  I don't think its wrong or selfish to stop for a period of time to spend time with you kids before school starts.   my motto has always been "DO YOU!".  So , you go girl - have fun with the family and do what you need to.  10 days is NOT long.  

2. I think that it is very kind and considerate of Heather to offer her help to keep the big give going.  As I have read everything on THIS board, and in no way do i think that Heather has tried to take over, disrespect, or look down upon anyone for taking a break....she just wants to keep spreading the pixi dust and the love.

3.  I hope that this misunderstanding is quickly worked out and everyone can stay with the MAW big give.  It is no surprise that I have a child with special needs.  I have had someone open their hearts and big give CHianna not one but TWO outfits, and matching necklaces, and a goody bag.  We are not part of the MAW, but if you all could have seen how a package in the mail made my daughter's day.  The MAW big give is a great idea, and it is incredible the amount of people who pull together to brighten someone's day.  

4.  Also, LISA ZOE will be greatly missed beyond comprehension.  I personally have learned so much not only from lisa, but on these boards.  I can definatally see where she is comming from when she says that cercumstances have lead her in another direction.  

Lets just all get together and get thru this speed bump and do the right things.  Cause I love you all so much.


----------



## SallyfromDE

revrob said:


> There is no harm in choosing to host another give.  Absolutely no harm.  I've said that from the very beginning.  Above anything else, I would like for that point to be heard.
> 
> SO, as you may have gathered, I'M THROUGH!  I will keep the Big Give section of the Disboutiquers board open until the current families have been completed.  At that time, I will close that section of the board.
> 
> I've enjoyed picking up the sewing hobby on this thread.  Those that have been so helpful and inspiring - I thank you.



I must have missed the post about you taking a little leave. That is understandable. I think you are in Disney the same time I am, right? I'm just all wrapped up in that, plus some family drama. Or I may have offered to help with what ever may have needed to be done. I wanted to say, that sometimes, people worry when they don't know what is going on. I had this with my attorney this past week. I had to place a complaint with the industial accident board in regards to a Workmans comp. problem. I hadn't heard from the attorneys asst. and got anxious and emailed my attorney as to why I didn't hear anything. Come to find out, the para legal was just waiting for the attorney to get back from vacation. If she had told me this to begin with, she would have saved me alot of anxiety. 

I never felt any negativity towards you in regards to the big give or the posts. I feel terrible if that is what you have felt. I'm sure it's all just a big mis understanding. If you show some of us what to do, I'm sure we could each take a month and do the work you have done. 



HeatherSue said:


> I'm sorry Shannon.  I really think this is just all a big misunderstanding.  I wasn't demanding that you do anything.  I just wanted to help you by getting a few big gives going while you were taking a little break.  I thought part of your break was going to be skipping over the November families and focusing on December families, which I completely understood.
> 
> I hope that people don't think I was demanding anything of you in pms, as I didn't.  I only asked you how to verify the families myself so you didn't have to do all the work yourself.  You expressed your desire to do that yourself for all big gives posted on your board and told me to go ahead and post a big give on the Dis if I wanted to do it.  I guess I missed the tone of the pms as I thought we were friends and that I was helping.
> 
> Again, I'm sorry!



I personally felt no negativity in your posts. Only that you were hoping to help. Sometimes a week can feel like a month to people. I know once I get back from Disney, I'll be anxious to sew something for someone. What I've done so far, I think has been pretty tame. Now that Kirsta is outgrowing this "kids" stuff, I'd like to do something for someone that is taking a trip. 



ncmomof2 said:


> Well, I got a YCMT pattern for a handbag, actually a bundle.  I bought the all purpose tote and the fat quarter tote.  I am a little disappointed because it was not as clear as everyone has been commenting.  There is one section where I had to make a cut that I got confused on and I even asked my DH for help.  I even made a mistake on the second and had to start over (I am sure it is all my fault though).
> 
> Here are the two fat quarter totes I made today for two of my kids sunday school teachers.  Nothing exciting but pretty good for a first bag!



I think your bags look great. I had some trouble with the bowling shirt that everyone raved about. I was kicking mysef for buying the pattern. But once I got the one under my belt, I've made a dozen since then. 



GoofyG said:


> Ok, 3 kids and new baby, I'm so wanting to read a book.  I use to love to read, but as you all know finding the time.(Mine would be when I should be sleeping! )  You all have been talking about the twilight book, well that wouldn't be for me.  As with me reading at night, I don't need my imagination going  .  So, I was seeing if anyone had an idea for a GOOD book to read?  I think it would be a good idea to post books that you really enjoyed, and maybe someone might pick one up!  For me I LOVED "Where the Heart IS" and "To Kill A Mockingbird"   I love that one alot, there for my DS name (Attikus)  This would give me chance to pick up a couple before I leave on vacation, (22 hr drive  ; 3 kids in car seats! )
> Destination the WORLD!
> 
> So Ideas?



I love to read. But I get on kicks. Sometimes mysterys for awhile, then love stories etc. Right now I love to read books based in the Highlands around the years 1100 or 1200. I picked up CS Lewis book The Magicians Nephew to take to Disney with me. It's really strange, I love the Narnia movies, Harry Potter books, grew up  in love with Dark Shadows, but I don't like to read books with time travelers or vampires.  



luvinyou said:


> I having been sewing, trying to get a bag done before my classes start.  I ended up with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a good size, about 2 binders and a notebook fit in it.  Im thinking I could probably fit my laptop in there if I wanted to.



This would look great in the Minnie Dot. 



xdanielleax said:


> So this is what I've accomplished so far tonight.  I am making some pink easy fit pants with a dalmatian cuff to go with the top and I've got to make a trip to walmart tomorrow to buy some fabric paint to paint the face of the dalmatian.  I need your honest opinion guys.  Does my applique look ok?  I know it's not perfect but it's the 1st one I've ever done.  I figure I'll paint in the fine lines of the body and the face.  Sorry for the cloudiness.  I had a spot on my lense and didn't realize it.  I'll post the finished outfit on my model soon



This looks adorable!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Twins+2more said:


> This is the first day that I have heard there was a miss understanding on the big give.  I would like to say that;
> 1.  I don't think its wrong or selfish to stop for a period of time to spend time with you kids before school starts.   my motto has always been "DO YOU!".  So , you go girl - have fun with the family and do what you need to.  10 days is NOT long.
> 
> 2. I think that it is very kind and considerate of Heather to offer her help to keep the big give going.  As I have read everything on THIS board, and in no way do i think that Heather has tried to take over, disrespect, or look down upon anyone for taking a break....she just wants to keep spreading the pixi dust and the love.
> 
> 3.  I hope that this misunderstanding is quickly worked out and everyone can stay with the MAW big give.  It is no surprise that I have a child with special needs.  I have had someone open their hearts and big give CHianna not one but TWO outfits, and matching necklaces, and a goody bag.  We are not part of the MAW, but if you all could have seen how a package in the mail made my daughter's day.  The MAW big give is a great idea, and it is incredible the amount of people who pull together to brighten someone's day.
> 
> 4.  Also, LISA ZOE will be greatly missed beyond comprehension.  I personally have learned so much not only from lisa, but on these boards.  I can definatally see where she is comming from when she says that cercumstances have lead her in another direction.
> 
> Lets just all get together and get thru this speed bump and do the right things.  Cause I love you all so much.


----------



## PrincessKell

Hey folks!  I just got a joann's email with coupons. I wont be able to use them, so I dont want them to go waste, PM and I will foward the email to ya.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

luvinyou said:


> I having been sewing, trying to get a bag done before my classes start.  I ended up with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a good size, about 2 binders and a notebook fit in it.  Im thinking I could probably fit my laptop in there if I wanted to.


What pattern did you use for this? I am looking for one like that for my niece.


The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi eveyone...just got back home late last night.  Just wanted to give an update on my Granny.
> 
> I spent Friday night with her at the hospital.  We always enjoy very frank talks about all things and she knows that I, unlike my mother, will not freak out.  She has late stage emphsymia, an anyurism, and an atrial difibulation, (oh my lord, I can'st spell any of those either!!!!).  Anyway, they wanted to cath her...she said no.  Then they offered a stress test, she aked why.  She told me "Kim, really, what is a test going to tell me?  I'm 81, way past the time I was supposed to be here with all of this...I'm okay.  Just don't want the pain."  I'm cool with it if she is.  I love her dearly and will want to die when she goes.  We have a VERY close realtionship, but I KNOW she will be okay.
> 
> She went home yesterday.  They wanted to send her to rehab...she said no.  She just wanted to go home.  My mom din't want her to, but I always tell Granny to not let ANYONE tell her what to do.  She has never lost any of her mind...she is as sharp today as she was 50 years ago.
> 
> I pray for her to be pain free.  I am thankful for every minute I have with her.  She is the one i call when I am sewing and don't understand something.
> 
> Thanks for all the prayers.   All of the support here is so wonderful and I can't thank you all enough!


I hope that she is comfortable. I guess eventually we all have to make the decision to just let go. I know that it is hard on those left behind, but we will always have sweet memories to get us through.


----------



## sheridee32

revrob said:


> There is no harm in choosing to host another give.  Absolutely no harm.  I've said that from the very beginning.  Above anything else, I would like for that point to be heard.
> 
> The harm is to me.  I've had private conversations on this forum as well as others where I have stated that I am taking a little bit of time off from the big give project right now.  What is the harm with THAT?  There are no families travelling in October.  I realize that there are families travelling in November.  If I began working on those families on September 1, there would be plenty of time to get those families posted and filled before they left in November.  And yet, because I would not stop my life and would not buckle to the pressure of "get these families posted RIGHT NOW!" then somehow the statement is made that Shannon just "can't get to it".  I'm sick of the demanding, frankly.  I'm sick of having to explain why I've not posted a new family every single week.  I'm sick of explaining why I've made every single tiny decision in the manner that I have made.  I'm sick of people thinking ill of me because I would like to spend the last week of my children's summer break with THEM and not on the computer working on big projects for families that are travelling in THREE MONTHS!
> 
> I have done my absolute best to insure that these big gives have been done in a professional manner.  I have used my life experience to do everything in my power to insure that these gives are as legit as possible.  I've tried to do all that I can to make sure that families receive somewhat equal amounts of gifts because I know that they are all reading each others reports, and they are hopeful that they will receive somewhat equally.  I have done my best to verify the validy of each families give and requests.  I have done that with the intention of bring peace of mind to those that are giving to people that they don't know.  I feel that my life experience has aided in that process, and I hope along the way, has given someone peace of mind.  I have tried my best to make this ABOUT THE FAMILIES, and not become a "look what I did!  look how good I am!" project.  Unfortunately, I believe that I have failed.
> 
> I understand that people are anxious.  What I don't understand is that if everyone is so anxious, then why not talk to me about it?  I have had one PM (I won't say from whom) which offered assistance when the projects started back up again.  ONE!  And yet, everyone is so anxious.
> 
> All that I asked for was for 10 days.  10 days!  I made it clear to those that were questioning WHEN I would begin the project again, and why I was taking a short break.  Apparently, it is unreasonable to ask for a few days off.  And when I did, the answer is "since Shannon can't get to it!"
> 
> SO, as you may have gathered, I'M THROUGH!  I will keep the Big Give section of the Disboutiquers board open until the current families have been completed.  At that time, I will close that section of the board.
> 
> I've enjoyed picking up the sewing hobby on this thread.  Those that have been so helpful and inspiring - I thank you.



I would like to say I think you have done a fantastic job I have not had a chance to participte but fully intend to. I feel you are very intitled to a few days with your kids they grow up to fast. Keep up all your good work, people on here dont realize that words can be very harsh remember we can hear no emotions like you do in person or on the phone. I hope everything works out because I love this board.


----------



## t-beri

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi eveyone...just got back home late last night.  Just wanted to give an update on my Granny.
> 
> I spent Friday night with her at the hospital.  We always enjoy very frank talks about all things and she knows that I, unlike my mother, will not freak out.  She has late stage emphsymia, an anyurism, and an atrial difibulation, (oh my lord, I can'st spell any of those either!!!!).  Anyway, they wanted to cath her...she said no.  Then they offered a stress test, she aked why.  She told me "Kim, really, what is a test going to tell me?  I'm 81, way past the time I was supposed to be here with all of this...I'm okay.  Just don't want the pain."  I'm cool with it if she is.  I love her dearly and will want to die when she goes.  We have a VERY close realtionship, but I KNOW she will be okay.
> 
> She went home yesterday.  They wanted to send her to rehab...she said no.  She just wanted to go home.  My mom din't want her to, but I always tell Granny to not let ANYONE tell her what to do.  She has never lost any of her mind...she is as sharp today as she was 50 years ago.
> 
> I pray for her to be pain free.  I am thankful for every minute I have with her.  She is the one i call when I am sewing and don't understand something.
> 
> Thanks for all the prayers.   All of the support here is so wonderful and I can't thank you all enough!



 



Tinka_Belle said:


> T-Beri-A few days ago you posted a link to a Hobo Bag pattern. I thought I had bookmarked it, but I didn't. Could you please repost the link? My niece wants a purse that looks like that one. Thank you.



It is probably this one.





Here is the link to the tutorial on Craftster
http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=243097.0



luvinyou said:


> I having been sewing, trying to get a bag done before my classes start.  I ended up with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a good size, about 2 binders and a notebook fit in it.  Im thinking I could probably fit my laptop in there if I wanted to.



I am SOOOO jealous. I LOVE this bag!!  This is similar to the Amy butler bag I wanted to make for school. BUT I can so NOT draft my own patterns.  I am stumbling through a tutorial on Craftster as it is and I think the bag isn't going to end up being big enough for my books.   I just bought Lily a bag similar in style at Target in the one dollar bin (it's little kid sized) so maybe I will be able to use it as an example.  Of course that means buying MORE FABRIC 

...t.


----------



## twob4him

Twins+2more said:


> This is the first day that I have heard there was a miss understanding on the big give.  I would like to say that;
> 1.  I don't think its wrong or selfish to stop for a period of time to spend time with you kids before school starts.   my motto has always been "DO YOU!".  So , you go girl - have fun with the family and do what you need to.  10 days is NOT long.
> 
> 2. I think that it is very kind and considerate of Heather to offer her help to keep the big give going.  As I have read everything on THIS board, and in no way do i think that Heather has tried to take over, disrespect, or look down upon anyone for taking a break....she just wants to keep spreading the pixi dust and the love.
> 
> 3.  I hope that this misunderstanding is quickly worked out and everyone can stay with the MAW big give.  It is no surprise that I have a child with special needs.  I have had someone open their hearts and big give CHianna not one but TWO outfits, and matching necklaces, and a goody bag.  We are not part of the MAW, but if you all could have seen how a package in the mail made my daughter's day.  The MAW big give is a great idea, and it is incredible the amount of people who pull together to brighten someone's day.
> 
> 4.  Also, LISA ZOE will be greatly missed beyond comprehension.  I personally have learned so much not only from lisa, but on these boards.  I can definatally see where she is comming from when she says that cercumstances have lead her in another direction.
> 
> Lets just all get together and get thru this speed bump and do the right things.  Cause I love you all so much.



   Awwww you made me cry~ You are so sweet! I completely agree with you!


----------



## I~heart~Mickey

I just wanted to say that all of you are SUPER TALENTED!!! I just looked through the photobucket account for this thread and I was amazed. I need to start practicing so I can try and make amazing clothes like this.


----------



## luvinyou

Tinka_Belle said:


> What pattern did you use for this? I am looking for one like that for my niece.





t-beri said:


> I am SOOOO jealous. I LOVE this bag!!  This is similar to the Amy butler bag I wanted to make for school. BUT I can so NOT draft my own patterns.  I am stumbling through a tutorial on Craftster as it is and I think the bag isn't going to end up being big enough for my books.   I just bought Lily a bag similar in style at Target in the one dollar bin (it's little kid sized) so maybe I will be able to use it as an example.  Of course that means buying MORE FABRIC
> 
> ...t.



I didn't draft my own pattern, I am so not that good!  I used this tutorial, and added 2 or 3 inches to it so my binders could fit in it horizontally


----------



## t-beri

Well, WHY didn't you post that when I was looking for a bag pattern, DANIELLA?!?!?!?!  Jeesh 

Well, since this one won't fit my books, I'll have to try yours next weekend  Maybe I'll get the japanese fabric I wanted. 

...t.


----------



## luvinyou

t-beri said:


> Well, WHY didn't you post that when I was looking for a bag pattern, DANIELA?!?!?!?!  Jeesh
> 
> Well, since this one won't fit my books, I'll have to try yours next weekend  Maybe I'll get the japanese fabric I wanted.
> 
> ...t.



Sorry!  I just found that pattern yesterday morning!  Here's what mine fits, if you're curious.  I probably could've put another binder in there.






At least you can use the fabric you really wanted now, and plus a girl can never have too many bags


----------



## SallyfromDE

I think I'm going to use the chef pattern to work on a Prince Charming outfit for my nephew. The front if really flat and you decorate it. I think there is a zipper in the back. I can't wait to work on it. 






I think I have to have this for future use!


----------



## jham

It happens so rarely, I just wanted to let you know I updated my TR!
Only one day left!  I might actually finish it!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Anybody else has kids starting kindergarten/school tomorrow?  Tomorrow is my dd's first day at Kindergarten, and on Friday, we went to "meet the teacher".  She is really excited...but I can't help but feeling a little sad.  She just turned 5 a few weeks ago, and will be one of the youngest in class (cut off date is Sept. 1st) and she is just so quiet and really shy.  She is really excited and looks forward to it, and I know she will be just fine but she's growing up way too fast!


----------



## t-beri

My bag making is going S-L-O-W-L-Y!!!  I had trouble w/ internet connection  making it impossible to follow the tute..I just am NOT motivated to sew it. Hopefully w/ lily in daycare tomorrow I can get it finished.
I have all of the pieces cut out except the top part for the zipper b/c I haven't decided if I want to just put in a snap instead.  I have a big bag that zips and I never zip it so   But maybe I might want to zip it someday 

Anyway. I have been in contact w/ Shannon (revrob) and it seems as though she is truly done organizing the big give projects.  She may be assembling similar projects on her board in the future but it doesn't seem as if they will be in competition w/ the BIG GIVE. Jessica and I really have this project on our hearts and we are doing our best to pick up the pieces to get the give back on it's feet in time for Novembers wish trippers. We are working on a place to host it and getting all of our ducks in a row.

For all of you who have been a part of the big give or who want to be we would love to hear from you.  If there is something you would like to see added to the gives or things you would like to see done differently PLEASE feel free to PM us.  We would however like to keep those ideas to pm's for the time being. We will post about any suggested changes and what we propose to put into place at a later time.  We want to make sure that the transition goes as smoothly as possible and plan on being as open and up front about the plans as we can.  

The beauty of the Big Give was that we were all able to pull our talents, resources and efforts together to make the magic. We are hoping you will help us do the same thing in regrouping the project.

I have spoken w/ Shannon (revrob) privately about our intentions and she has wished us the best of luck in carrying on the pixie dust.

I hope that we are able to put the trials of the past few days and focus on the families whose lives we are trying to touch rather than ourselves and personal feelings  so that the BIG GIVE can live on.

Thanks for listening, I hope to work with all of you in the future. We will post info as soon as we can.

...t.


----------



## PrincessKell

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Anybody else has kids starting kindergarten/school tomorrow?  Tomorrow is my dd's first day at Kindergarten, and on Friday, we went to "meet the teacher".  She is really excited...but I can't help but feeling a little sad.  She just turned 5 a few weeks ago, and will be one of the youngest in class (cut off date is Sept. 1st) and she is just so quiet and really shy.  She is really excited and looks forward to it, and I know she will be just fine but she's growing up way too fast!




Oh Kindergarten!  Georgia was soo excited last year, I however on the other hand was a big baby!  She did great. 

Its a funny thing that Kindergarten...the first week or so for some of the kids were hard, but they grow so much and by the end of the first month its like they are totally different kids! 

This year, Georgia is a big time first grader. and it was a WHOLE lot different. She didn't even care I was even still there.  She actually wanted me to leave before the bell rang. haha

Good luck to you mom. and don't forget your camera and tissues! She will do great!


----------



## longaberger_lara

minnie2 said:


> *ANOTHER ???????*
> 
> Why when I sew with my single stitch am I getting extra thread on one side of my stitches?  then when I do a triple stitch it is perfect??????
> It isn't in every spot just in parts.  I realized this am then hem I put on Nikki's skirt has sections that are fine and others where the thread seems to be bunched up????  HELP!



It sounds like what happens to me sometimes when the thread slips off of one of the parts that you thread it through up top - I don't know the technical name for it, maybe the lifter arm?  When mine slips off, it will jam up big time, and it slips off usually when I'm sewing really fast !  The only suggestion I can think of is to make sure that it is threaded correctly.  I'm sorry you're having so many problems getting it to work for you!


----------



## GeorgiaAristocat

SallyfromDE said:


> I think I'm going to use the chef pattern to work on a Prince Charming outfit for my nephew. The front if really flat and you decorate it. I think there is a zipper in the back. I can't wait to work on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have to have this for future use!



FYI - I used Butterick 6697 - the chinese pajamas for the top (although, admittedly - I had to alter the armhole and sleeves a bit.)  Here is where I am so far - still need to finish - This has been taking up most of my free time for the past few days.  (As you can see, I still need to sew on one set of cording, finish the epaulets, hem, add the fastener - I'm using velcro, and make the belt and pants.  The freaking cord was a BAD choice - but the braid was NOT going to look right.)  I had to cut out the third set of cording (thank goodness) b/c of my son's size.  





My son insisted on posing WITH his jacket.  HE requested this - I think for the Princess lunch in Norway.  He is thoroughly indoctrinated.


----------



## SallyfromDE

GeorgiaAristocat said:


> FYI - I used Butterick 6697 - the chinese pajamas for the top (although, admittedly - I had to alter the armhole and sleeves a bit.)  Here is where I am so far - still need to finish - This has been taking up most of my free time for the past few days.  (As you can see, I still need to sew on one set of cording, finish the epaulets, hem, add the fastener - I'm using velcro, and make the belt and pants.  The freaking cord was a BAD choice - but the braid was NOT going to look right.)  I had to cut out the third set of cording (thank goodness) b/c of my son's size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son insisted on posing WITH his jacket.  HE requested this - I think for the Princess lunch in Norway.  He is thoroughly indoctrinated.



This is looking wonderful. I'm not going all out. My sister thinks it looks too gay. Lushien is only 3, I thought it would be cute when Kirsta gets dressed up for dinner in the castle. I planned on making it a summer uniform.  I made shorts with the yellow band on the leg. And thought to make the jacket shortsleeve. I can't wait to see it on your son. I can see why he's excited about it.


----------



## SallyfromDE

t-beri said:


> My bag making is going S-L-O-W-L-Y!!!  I had trouble w/ internet connection  making it impossible to follow the tute..I just am NOT motivated to sew it. Hopefully w/ lily in daycare tomorrow I can get it finished.
> I have all of the pieces cut out except the top part for the zipper b/c I haven't decided if I want to just put in a snap instead.  I have a big bag that zips and I never zip it so   But maybe I might want to zip it someday
> 
> Anyway. I have been in contact w/ Shannon (revrob) and it seems as though she is truly done organizing the big give projects.  She may be assembling similar projects on her board in the future but it doesn't seem as if they will be in competition w/ the BIG GIVE. Jessica and I really have this project on our hearts and we are doing our best to pick up the pieces to get the give back on it's feet in time for Novembers wish trippers. We are working on a place to host it and getting all of our ducks in a row.
> 
> For all of you who have been a part of the big give or who want to be we would love to hear from you.  If there is something you would like to see added to the gives or things you would like to see done differently PLEASE feel free to PM us.  We would however like to keep those ideas to pm's for the time being. We will post about any suggested changes and what we propose to put into place at a later time.  We want to make sure that the transition goes as smoothly as possible and plan on being as open and up front about the plans as we can.
> 
> The beauty of the Big Give was that we were all able to pull our talents, resources and efforts together to make the magic. We are hoping you will help us do the same thing in regrouping the project.
> 
> I have spoken w/ Shannon (revrob) privately about our intentions and she has wished us the best of luck in carrying on the pixie dust.
> 
> I hope that we are able to put the trials of the past few days and focus on the families whose lives we are trying to touch rather than ourselves and personal feelings  so that the BIG GIVE can live on.
> 
> Thanks for listening, I hope to work with all of you in the future. We will post info as soon as we can.
> 
> ...t.



Tiffani, I know there are alot of people here that would like to help. Once I settle down from Vaca, I can do alot more. I just have to get my projects done, then I can do whatever you need. Why not open another thread on this board? Then people from other boards can participate if they'd like. Like the scrappers. Maybe everyone can take turns doing a month, so no one will feel overwhelmed, or burnt out? 

Thank you for tackling this project.


----------



## jessica52877

t-beri said:


> My bag making is going S-L-O-W-L-Y!!!  I had trouble w/ internet connection  making it impossible to follow the tute..I just am NOT motivated to sew it. Hopefully w/ lily in daycare tomorrow I can get it finished.
> I have all of the pieces cut out except the top part for the zipper b/c I haven't decided if I want to just put in a snap instead.  I have a big bag that zips and I never zip it so   But maybe I might want to zip it someday
> 
> Anyway. I have been in contact w/ Shannon (revrob) and it seems as though she is truly done organizing the big give projects.  She may be assembling similar projects on her board in the future but it doesn't seem as if they will be in competition w/ the BIG GIVE. Jessica and I really have this project on our hearts and we are doing our best to pick up the pieces to get the give back on it's feet in time for Novembers wish trippers. We are working on a place to host it and getting all of our ducks in a row.
> 
> For all of you who have been a part of the big give or who want to be we would love to hear from you.  If there is something you would like to see added to the gives or things you would like to see done differently PLEASE feel free to PM us.  We would however like to keep those ideas to pm's for the time being. We will post about any suggested changes and what we propose to put into place at a later time.  We want to make sure that the transition goes as smoothly as possible and plan on being as open and up front about the plans as we can.
> 
> The beauty of the Big Give was that we were all able to pull our talents, resources and efforts together to make the magic. We are hoping you will help us do the same thing in regrouping the project.
> 
> I have spoken w/ Shannon (revrob) privately about our intentions and she has wished us the best of luck in carrying on the pixie dust.
> 
> I hope that we are able to put the trials of the past few days and focus on the families whose lives we are trying to touch rather than ourselves and personal feelings  so that the BIG GIVE can live on.
> 
> Thanks for listening, I hope to work with all of you in the future. We will post info as soon as we can.
> 
> ...t.



Thank you T for all the time you have spent today. Very well said!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

SallyfromDE said:


>


I love this dress!!. What pattern is it?


GeorgiaAristocat said:


> FYI - I used Butterick 6697 - the chinese pajamas for the top (although, admittedly - I had to alter the armhole and sleeves a bit.)  Here is where I am so far - still need to finish - This has been taking up most of my free time for the past few days.  (As you can see, I still need to sew on one set of cording, finish the epaulets, hem, add the fastener - I'm using velcro, and make the belt and pants.  The freaking cord was a BAD choice - but the braid was NOT going to look right.)  I had to cut out the third set of cording (thank goodness) b/c of my son's size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son insisted on posing WITH his jacket.  HE requested this - I think for the Princess lunch in Norway.  He is thoroughly indoctrinated.


That is looking real cute. Good Luck on finishing it. I"ll bet your DS is going to be so adorable as Prince Charming.


----------



## kpgriffin

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Anybody else has kids starting kindergarten/school tomorrow?  Tomorrow is my dd's first day at Kindergarten, and on Friday, we went to "meet the teacher".  She is really excited...but I can't help but feeling a little sad.  She just turned 5 a few weeks ago, and will be one of the youngest in class (cut off date is Sept. 1st) and she is just so quiet and really shy.  She is really excited and looks forward to it, and I know she will be just fine but she's growing up way too fast!



My oldest started Kindergarten two years ago. I thought I would be okay but as I left the school I was crying like a baby. Later that night she lost her first tooth and three days later, I gave birth to my second daughter and she became a big sister for the first time...So many firsts for her that week. It was almost to much for me to handle, but she was fine. They grow up so fast. This year I have to kiss her goodbye before we turn into the parking lot so that no one will see. I bet next year she will pretend that I am not her mother and just some random stranger who gave her a ride to school.


----------



## minnie2

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Anybody else has kids starting kindergarten/school tomorrow?  Tomorrow is my dd's first day at Kindergarten, and on Friday, we went to "meet the teacher".  She is really excited...but I can't help but feeling a little sad.  She just turned 5 a few weeks ago, and will be one of the youngest in class (cut off date is Sept. 1st) and she is just so quiet and really shy.  She is really excited and looks forward to it, and I know she will be just fine but she's growing up way too fast!


 Kyle started it last yr and I was so sad.  This yr he moves to the big school with his sister for 1st grade.   I was looking at him the other night in the kitchen and he just looked like such a big boy!  Where did my baby go????  He had 1/2 day kindergarten and this yr is full day so I am so sad I won't have that special time just with my boy.  I am such a big baby! 

 Hang in there



longaberger_lara said:


> It sounds like what happens to me sometimes when the thread slips off of one of the parts that you thread it through up top - I don't know the technical name for it, maybe the lifter arm?  When mine slips off, it will jam up big time, and it slips off usually when I'm sewing really fast !  The only suggestion I can think of is to make sure that it is threaded correctly.  I'm sorry you're having so many problems getting it to work for you!


 Thanks for answering my ?!  I think mine have been getting lost in the shuffle lately!   
I think it is just a matter of getting used to my new machine and the tension etc..  I hope!

 How often does every one's machines jam?  Is it a common thing like knowing during every project you will at least have to rip one seem out because you messed up!  


GeorgiaAristocat said:


> FYI - I used Butterick 6697 - the chinese pajamas for the top (although, admittedly - I had to alter the armhole and sleeves a bit.)  Here is where I am so far - still need to finish - This has been taking up most of my free time for the past few days.  (As you can see, I still need to sew on one set of cording, finish the epaulets, hem, add the fastener - I'm using velcro, and make the belt and pants.  The freaking cord was a BAD choice - but the braid was NOT going to look right.)  I had to cut out the third set of cording (thank goodness) b/c of my son's size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son insisted on posing WITH his jacket.  HE requested this - I think for the Princess lunch in Norway.  He is thoroughly indoctrinated.


 this is really cute!


----------



## kpgriffin

t-beri said:


> My bag making is going S-L-O-W-L-Y!!!  I had trouble w/ internet connection  making it impossible to follow the tute..I just am NOT motivated to sew it. Hopefully w/ lily in daycare tomorrow I can get it finished.
> I have all of the pieces cut out except the top part for the zipper b/c I haven't decided if I want to just put in a snap instead.  I have a big bag that zips and I never zip it so   But maybe I might want to zip it someday
> 
> Anyway. I have been in contact w/ Shannon (revrob) and it seems as though she is truly done organizing the big give projects.  She may be assembling similar projects on her board in the future but it doesn't seem as if they will be in competition w/ the BIG GIVE. Jessica and I really have this project on our hearts and we are doing our best to pick up the pieces to get the give back on it's feet in time for Novembers wish trippers. We are working on a place to host it and getting all of our ducks in a row.
> 
> For all of you who have been a part of the big give or who want to be we would love to hear from you.  If there is something you would like to see added to the gives or things you would like to see done differently PLEASE feel free to PM us.  We would however like to keep those ideas to pm's for the time being. We will post about any suggested changes and what we propose to put into place at a later time.  We want to make sure that the transition goes as smoothly as possible and plan on being as open and up front about the plans as we can.
> 
> The beauty of the Big Give was that we were all able to pull our talents, resources and efforts together to make the magic. We are hoping you will help us do the same thing in regrouping the project.
> 
> I have spoken w/ Shannon (revrob) privately about our intentions and she has wished us the best of luck in carrying on the pixie dust.
> 
> I hope that we are able to put the trials of the past few days and focus on the families whose lives we are trying to touch rather than ourselves and personal feelings  so that the BIG GIVE can live on.
> 
> Thanks for listening, I hope to work with all of you in the future. We will post info as soon as we can.
> 
> ...t.



I really want to participate in a future BIG Give. Thanks for keeping it going.


----------



## my*2*angels

PLEASE PRAY FOR MY LITTLE RYLIE!!! She has been VERY sick today!  She has been throwing up since this morning and she can not keep ANYTHING down!  I am afraid if she keeps this up she will get dehydrated!  So please say a little prayer that she can get past this quickly!  THANK YOU!!!!

Mindy


----------



## minnie2

my*2*angels said:


> PLEASE PRAY FOR MY LITTLE RYLIE!!! She has been VERY sick today!  She has been throwing up since this morning and she can not keep ANYTHING down!  I am afraid if she keeps this up she will get dehydrated!  So please say a little prayer that she can get past this quickly!  THANK YOU!!!!
> 
> Mindy



Oh no!  Of course we will!  

 Could it be rotavirus?


----------



## my*2*angels

minnie2 said:


> Oh no!  Of course we will!
> 
> Could it be rotavirus?



I really don't know!  We got up this morning got ready for church, went to church and luckily we took her into the service with us, because toward the end of the service she threw up EVERYWHERE!  Luckily we were at DH parents church and they live next door, so I was able to carry her straight to the bathtub!  This was just the beginning!  she has threw up so many times I have given her 5 baths already today!


----------



## LouiesMama

I'm still in the process of settling in, and am sooooo behind!!!  

I've spent the last few days working on Louie's room   .

Now normally, I hyperfocus on the living areas and leave the bedrooms for last.  In our last two houses, the rooms that were Louie's had boring neutral walls, so I was just able to put his furniture and toys and there and call it good - not the case in this house!






hmmm - see the problem?  I was actually hoping I could get by as is for a few months, but even at the young age of 3.5, he was declaring it "too gwirly!"

I actually LOVED that wallpaper, too!  If I had a daughter (the previous owners raised 3 of them here) I SO would have kept it!  





It was very pretty with sweet roses and an embossed texture.  In fact, I wanted to make that room my sewing room because of the wallpaper and the nice wood floors.  The other bedroom isn't as pretty, but was already set up as a sewing room (the previous owner costumed the local high school theater performers for many years) and is slightly bigger.  I decided it was easier to keep the sewing room a sewing room and "machofy" the other room.

So the first thing I did was paint over the rose stripe with an oil-based primer.  Man, that stuff stunk!  My head hurt for two days, but it gave me a nice base for the next step.





(yes, I "taped off" because I am a very messy painter, and "cutting in" is always traumatic for me)! 

For the next step, I used a flat white paint over the parts in between the stripes.  This covered over the embossed roses (wah  )!  Then, using the rose stripes as a guide, I freehanded the apple green stripes.





That went really fast and was fun, so I was feeling pretty good about my painting skills  .  Then I tried to make thin blue stripes in between the green stripes - not good  .  It took me many attempts to get the right consistency and brush size to get something that looked halfway decent:






Thankfully DH was willing to spend lots of time with Lou in the yard so that he didn't have to inhale the fumes or step in paint blobs (yes, the poor child is wearing that bowling shirt for the millionth time  ).  






Here is the finished result with the bottom half of the wall painted blue.  






I was worried that the freehanded stripes were too "in a hurry" looking, but they seem OK in the context of the eclectic mix of furniture (I painted the metal closet for my stepsons many years ago - it is based on a poster that they liked.  Louie doesn't seem that interested in the fish, he just likes that his letter magnets stick to it).  I still need to hang some art on the walls and paint the inside of the closet (it is still pink with rosebud knobs), but it is definitely looking more like a Louie room  !

My next project is the dining room!  I've finished the painting, but still need to do 3 window treatments and 6 chair covers.  I found the perfect fabric at a local home dec store for only $5 a yard  !  I only have 7.5 yards, so I really have to be stingy!

After I do that, the living room, family room, and our room all need attention.  The problem is, I have an ebook swirling around in my head!  I really want to get back to writing, but then I fear that I will never get back into home dec mode!  What is a girl to do?!?!?


----------



## my*2*angels

LouiesMama said:


> I'm still in the process of settling in, and am sooooo behind!!!
> 
> I've spent the last few days working on Louie's room   .
> 
> Now normally, I hyperfocus on the living areas and leave the bedrooms for last.  In our last two houses, the rooms that were Louie's had boring neutral walls, so I was just able to put his furniture and toys and there and call it good - not the case in this house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm - see the problem?  I was actually hoping I could get by as is for a few months, but even at the young age of 3.5, he was declaring it "too gwirly!"
> 
> I actually LOVED that wallpaper, too!  If I had a daughter (the previous owners raised 3 of them here) I SO would have kept it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was very pretty with sweet roses and an embossed texture.  In fact, I wanted to make that room my sewing room because of the wallpaper and the nice wood floors.  The other bedroom isn't as pretty, but was already set up as a sewing room (the previous owner costumed the local high school theater performers for many years) and is slightly bigger.  I decided it was easier to keep the sewing room a sewing room and "machofy" the other room.
> 
> So the first thing I did was paint over the rose stripe with an oil-based primer.  Man, that stuff stunk!  My head hurt for two days, but it gave me a nice base for the next step.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yes, I "taped off" because I am a very messy painter, and "cutting in" is always traumatic for me)!
> 
> For the next step, I used a flat white paint over the parts in between the stripes.  This covered over the embossed roses (wah  )!  Then, using the rose stripes as a guide, I freehanded the apple green stripes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That went really fast and was fun, so I was feeling pretty good about my painting skills  .  Then I tried to make thin blue stripes in between the green stripes - not good  .  It took me many attempts to get the right consistency and brush size to get something that looked halfway decent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully DH was willing to spend lots of time with Lou in the yard so that he didn't have to inhale the fumes or step in paint blobs (yes, the poor child is wearing that bowling shirt for the millionth time  ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the finished result with the bottom half of the wall painted blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was worried that the freehanded stripes were too "in a hurry" looking, but they seem OK in the context of the eclectic mix of furniture (I painted the metal closet for my stepsons many years ago - it is based on a poster that they liked.  Louie doesn't seem that interested in the fish, he just likes that his letter magnets stick to it).  I still need to hang some art on the walls and paint the inside of the closet (it is still pink with rosebud knobs), but it is definitely looking more like a Louie room  !
> 
> My next project is the dining room!  I've finished the painting, but still need to do 3 window treatments and 6 chair covers.  I found the perfect fabric at a local home dec store for only $5 a yard  !  I only have 7.5 yards, so I really have to be stingy!
> 
> After I do that, the living room, family room, and our room all need attention.  The problem is, I have an ebook swirling around in my head!  I really want to get back to writing, but then I fear that I will never get back into home dec mode!  What is a girl to do?!?!?



His room is sooo CUTE!!!  I really like the look of the stripes not being "PERFECT"!  Looks great!  And I would tell you to write that ebbok, but that would be really selfish of me, now wouldn't it?


----------



## LouiesMama

my*2*angels said:


> His room is sooo CUTE!!!  I really like the look of the stripes not being "PERFECT"!  Looks great!  And I would tell you to write that ebbok, but that would be really selfish of me, now wouldn't it?




Awww - thank you!  I actually considered getting wallpaper (which I hate stripping and hanging, by the way), and and all the designs I liked looked handpainted and imperfect.  And they were soooooo expensive -  !

As far as the eBooks go, I LOVE writing them, so I am actually the selfish one!!! Problem is, I get so fixated on writing them that I totally forget about things like laundry and dishes, let alone painting and decorating!  I wish I could be more balanced!!!


----------



## mrsklamc

You painted that cabinet!!! Wow!! That's amazing!


----------



## kjbrown

Stephres said:


> I do not see anything wrong with this story, except that you are going to be tired tomorrow!



I KNEW you all would understand my need to make a custom (this was for the local showing of Beauty and The Beast in the park).  Guess what?  Not ONE kid was there in a custom.  Can you believe it?!  Two little girls had yellow dresses, that was the closest they came.  <sigh>

Anyway, here is DD in her Belle-inspired park outfit...






And a close up on the Belle embroidery (Thank you Brother Disney SE270)...






I didn't make the shirt, found it at Walmart for $3.  DD said she wanted to keep it they way it was.  I just added the ribbon at the bottom to match the pants.  I cut the bottoms off the pants, added ribbon and the Belle embroidery, as well as an emboridered rose on the other leg.

Of course, a woman in the bathroom commented on DD's Walmart Belle barettes and not her outfit.   

Other stuff - I made this for DS.  I made DD a quilt before she was even born, so I figured I really should make something for DS (2!)


----------



## GeorgiaAristocat

KJ - the outfit and quilt are adorable.  And I understand the irksome quality of comments about stuff you bought vs. the adorable stuff you made.

LouiesMom - I LOVE the look of the stripes.  I envisioned something like that for my room when I was a teenager and my parents would NOT let me paint.  UGH.


----------



## xdanielleax

I painted the applique tonight   I'm much happier with it now.  I'm debating whether or not to make pants because it comes down below her knee.  What do you all think?


----------



## princessmom29

my*2*angels said:


> I really don't know!  We got up this morning got ready for church, went to church and luckily we took her into the service with us, because toward the end of the service she threw up EVERYWHERE!  Luckily we were at DH parents church and they live next door, so I was able to carry her straight to the bathtub!  This was just the beginning!  she has threw up so many times I have given her 5 baths already today!



We wnt through something similar with DD not too long ago. She was sick literally evey 30 min for 12 hours. It got so bad i had to physically hold her up to be sick because she could no longer get up on her own. Of course it hit at 11 at night so it was tough it out or go to the er. I just kept puring pedialite down her in between, and I think that made the difference. I hope your little one feels better.


----------



## jham

my*2*angels said:


> PLEASE PRAY FOR MY LITTLE RYLIE!!! She has been VERY sick today!  She has been throwing up since this morning and she can not keep ANYTHING down!  I am afraid if she keeps this up she will get dehydrated!  So please say a little prayer that she can get past this quickly!  THANK YOU!!!!
> 
> Mindy



 Sorry for poor Riley.  I was so sick yesterday, I could not even TALK  without throwing up  Fortunately I'm quite a bit better today.  



LouiesMama said:


> I'm still in the process of settling in, and am sooooo behind!!!
> 
> I've spent the last few days working on Louie's room   .
> 
> Now normally, I hyperfocus on the living areas and leave the bedrooms for last.  In our last two houses, the rooms that were Louie's had boring neutral walls, so I was just able to put his furniture and toys and there and call it good - not the case in this house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm - see the problem?  I was actually hoping I could get by as is for a few months, but even at the young age of 3.5, he was declaring it "too gwirly!"
> 
> I actually LOVED that wallpaper, too!  If I had a daughter (the previous owners raised 3 of them here) I SO would have kept it!
> 
> It was very pretty with sweet roses and an embossed texture.  In fact, I wanted to make that room my sewing room because of the wallpaper and the nice wood floors.  The other bedroom isn't as pretty, but was already set up as a sewing room (the previous owner costumed the local high school theater performers for many years) and is slightly bigger.  I decided it was easier to keep the sewing room a sewing room and "machofy" the other room.
> 
> So the first thing I did was paint over the rose stripe with an oil-based primer.  Man, that stuff stunk!  My head hurt for two days, but it gave me a nice base for the next step.
> 
> (yes, I "taped off" because I am a very messy painter, and "cutting in" is always traumatic for me)!
> 
> For the next step, I used a flat white paint over the parts in between the stripes.  This covered over the embossed roses (wah  )!  Then, using the rose stripes as a guide, I freehanded the apple green stripes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That went really fast and was fun, so I was feeling pretty good about my painting skills  .  Then I tried to make thin blue stripes in between the green stripes - not good  .  It took me many attempts to get the right consistency and brush size to get something that looked halfway decent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully DH was willing to spend lots of time with Lou in the yard so that he didn't have to inhale the fumes or step in paint blobs (yes, the poor child is wearing that bowling shirt for the millionth time ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the finished result with the bottom half of the wall painted blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was worried that the freehanded stripes were too "in a hurry" looking, but they seem OK in the context of the eclectic mix of furniture (I painted the metal closet for my stepsons many years ago - it is based on a poster that they liked.  Louie doesn't seem that interested in the fish, he just likes that his letter magnets stick to it).  I still need to hang some art on the walls and paint the inside of the closet (it is still pink with rosebud knobs), but it is definitely looking more like a Louie room  !
> 
> My next project is the dining room!  I've finished the painting, but still need to do 3 window treatments and 6 chair covers.  I found the perfect fabric at a local home dec store for only $5 a yard  !  I only have 7.5 yards, so I really have to be stingy!
> 
> After I do that, the living room, family room, and our room all need attention.  The problem is, I have an ebook swirling around in my head!  I really want to get back to writing, but then I fear that I will never get back into home dec mode!  What is a girl to do?!?!?



Wow Carla!  Louie's room looks great.  Luke's first room was painted in very similar colors.  I hated to move out of that house!  You painted that fish cabinet?   Is there anything you can't do???  And I vote for writing the ebook!  



kjbrown said:


> I KNEW you all would understand my need to make a custom (this was for the local showing of Beauty and The Beast in the park).  Guess what?  Not ONE kid was there in a custom.  Can you believe it?!  Two little girls had yellow dresses, that was the closest they came.  <sigh>
> 
> Anyway, here is DD in her Belle-inspired park outfit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up on the Belle embroidery (Thank you Brother Disney SE270)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't make the shirt, found it at Walmart for $3.  DD said she wanted to keep it they way it was.  I just added the ribbon at the bottom to match the pants.  I cut the bottoms off the pants, added ribbon and the Belle embroidery, as well as an emboridered rose on the other leg.
> 
> Of course, a woman in the bathroom commented on DD's Walmart Belle barettes and not her outfit.
> 
> Other stuff - I made this for DS.  I made DD a quilt before she was even born, so I figured I really should make something for DS (2!)



She looks so cute!  And I love the quilt!



xdanielleax said:


> I painted the applique tonight   I'm much happier with it now.  I'm debating whether or not to make pants because it comes down below her knee.  What do you all think?



That turned out great!  I'd say yes, make pants, or shorts.  I always feel better if Lily has something on underneath.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

xdanielleax said:


> I painted the applique tonight   I'm much happier with it now.  I'm debating whether or not to make pants because it comes down below her knee.  What do you all think?


I love it!!! It turned out so cute and great job on the details on the puppy. They look really good.


----------



## mrsmiller

I finished the companion handbag for my sister ... I ran out of garbage bags  when I was drawing the pattern (did it so many times!!1)for the handbag and took me all day!!!!

I ran out of strap material for the handbag and had to use a different color it was to  be a set but I am not loving it 
as it does not coordinate, Maybe I should just send my sister the shopper bag only (once again opinions please!!)

I also messed up the side panels, I cut it with the fabric pattern upside down
Arggggg!!!!     






































I did not use fusible fleece just heavy interface lining

Linnette


----------



## my*2*angels

Thanks everyone for your thoughts and prayers!
Princessmom29- Glad your little one is better!
Jham- I'm glad to hear you are feeling better!
I am just praying this is only like a 24 hour bug!  I HATE when my babies are sick!  And my little Rylie only wants mommy when she is sick!  She will not even let my DH hold her!  She is just pitiful!


----------



## FSUDisneyGirl

I love the dalmation outfit!  If you are needing something underneath, how about pink or black knee length tights/ stretchy pants?  Those would be comfortable, as long as they wouldn't be too hot for when you are going.  Sooo cute!  Would look great with pink shoes...


----------



## peachygreen

One Down - Three to Five to go (#4 and #5 are matching skirts for me).  

I got the first dress finished (minus the button that I am waiting on arrival in the mail and the hem which I need my DD to measure) tonight.  I'll take pictures when I get my DD in it tomorrow.  I have material for 3 more outifts for DD and 2 skirts for me.  

I'm very proud of myself though because this is the fisrt time I have managed to do a whole dress with sleeves all by myself.  I always have my mom around when I am sewing to help me with what I call the hard stuff.  But I did the whole thing start to finishe myself.


----------



## teresajoy

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I pray for her to be pain free.  I am thankful for every minute I have with her.  She is the one i call when I am sewing and don't understand something.
> 
> Thanks for all the prayers.  All of the support here is so wonderful and I can't thank you all enough:



That is so sweet Kim.  You are such a good person! 



I~heart~Mickey said:


> I just wanted to say that all of you are SUPER TALENTED!!! I just looked through the photobucket account for this thread and I was amazed. I need to start practicing so I can try and make amazing clothes like this.


Yes, you DO need to get practicing!!! Come on, you can do it! 


EnchantedPrincess said:


> Anybody else has kids starting kindergarten/school tomorrow?  Tomorrow is my dd's first day at Kindergarten, and on Friday, we went to "meet the teacher".  She is really excited...but I can't help but feeling a little sad.  She just turned 5 a few weeks ago, and will be one of the youngest in class (cut off date is Sept. 1st) and she is just so quiet and really shy.  She is really excited and looks forward to it, and I know she will be just fine but she's growing up way too fast!



Lydia starts next week, on the 2nd.   I feel for you, I am NOT looking forward to it! She is, but I'm not! 



GeorgiaAristocat said:


> My son insisted on posing WITH his jacket.  HE requested this - I think for the Princess lunch in Norway.  He is thoroughly indoctrinated.


That is so cute!!!! The jacket and your son! 



my*2*angels said:


> I really don't know!  We got up this morning got ready for church, went to church and luckily we took her into the service with us, because toward the end of the service she threw up EVERYWHERE!  Luckily we were at DH parents church and they live next door, so I was able to carry her straight to the bathtub!  This was just the beginning!  she has threw up so many times I have given her 5 baths already today!:



Oh no, poor Rylie!  



LouiesMama said:


> http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj163/sewboutique4dolly/house/th_Picture1315.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I was worried that the freehanded stripes were too "in a hurry" looking, but they seem OK in the context of the eclectic mix of furniture (I painted the metal closet for my stepsons many years ago - it is based on a poster that they liked.  Louie doesn't seem that interested in the fish, he just likes that his letter magnets stick to it).  I still need to hang some art on the walls and paint the inside of the closet (it is still pink with rosebud knobs), but it is definitely looking more like a Louie room
> 
> My next project is the dining room!  I've finished the painting, but still need to do 3 window treatments and 6 chair covers.  I found the perfect fabric at a local home dec store for only $5 a yard  !  I only have 7.5 yards, so I really have to be stingy!
> 
> After I do that, the living room, family room, and our room all need attention.  The problem is, I have an ebook swirling around in my head!  I really want to get back to writing, but then I fear that I will never get back into home dec mode!  What is a girl to do?!?!?


Wow Carla!!! That looks fantastic!!! The before pictures reminds me of the bedroom I shared with Heather when we were growing up! I LOVED it, she didn't! 


kjbrown said:


> I KNEW you all would understand my need to make a custom (this was for the local showing of Beauty and The Beast in the park).  Guess what?  Not ONE kid was there in a custom.  Can you believe it?!  Two little girls had yellow dresses, that was the closest they came.  <sigh>
> 
> Anyway, here is DD in her Belle-inspired park outfit...


Great job!!!!! That looks really cute! 



xdanielleax said:


> I painted the applique tonight   I'm much happier with it now.  I'm debating whether or not to make pants because it comes down below her knee.  What do you all think?


That turned out great!!!! I wouldn't worry about the pants myself. If you are worried about modesty, I always put a pair of little cotton shorts on Lydia when she wears a dress or skirt. 



jham said:


> Well, on the bright side, that should really help your weigh in this week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the companion handbag for my sister ... I ran out of garbage bags  when I was drawing the pattern (did it so many times!!1)for the handbag and took me all day!!!!
> 
> I ran out of strap material for the handbag and had to use a different color it was to  be a set but I am not loving it
> as it does not coordinate, Maybe I should just send my sister the shopper bag only (once again opinions please!!)
> 
> I also messed up the side panels, I cut it with the fabric pattern upside down
> Arggggg!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette
> 
> 
> 
> Oh goodness Linnette, that is just awful! You couldn't possibly send it to your sister!!! Soooooooo..... just send it to me instead!!!!
> 
> Seriously, I love it!
> 
> 
> peachygreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> One Down - Three to Five to go (#4 and #5 are matching skirts for me).
> 
> I got the first dress finished (minus the button that I am waiting on arrival in the mail and the hem which I need my DD to measure) tonight.  I'll take pictures when I get my DD in it tomorrow.  I have material for 3 more outifts for DD and 2 skirts for me.
> 
> I'm very proud of myself though because this is the fisrt time I have managed to do a whole dress with sleeves all by myself.  I always have my mom around when I am sewing to help me with what I call the hard stuff.  But I did the whole thing start to finishe myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GOOD FOR YOU!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## HeatherSue

luvinyou said:


>


I love it!! That pattern is so cool and I love the fabric you used!  Do you think I should make one for my husband? He's starting school next week!  



PrincessKell said:


>


I think it's cute!  I like the idea of scrunching up the sleeves.  That would give it a girlier look. 



I~heart~Mickey said:


> I just wanted to say that all of you are SUPER TALENTED!!! I just looked through the photobucket account for this thread and I was amazed. I need to start practicing so I can try and make amazing clothes like this.


You should give it a try!!  Make sure you share any of your creations with us!!



SallyfromDE said:


> I think I'm going to use the chef pattern to work on a Prince Charming outfit for my nephew. The front if really flat and you decorate it. I think there is a zipper in the back. I can't wait to work on it.


That pattern would work great for prince charming!  




EnchantedPrincess said:


> Anybody else has kids starting kindergarten/school tomorrow?  Tomorrow is my dd's first day at Kindergarten, and on Friday, we went to "meet the teacher".  She is really excited...but I can't help but feeling a little sad.  She just turned 5 a few weeks ago, and will be one of the youngest in class (cut off date is Sept. 1st) and she is just so quiet and really shy.  She is really excited and looks forward to it, and I know she will be just fine but she's growing up way too fast!


Tessa doesn't start until September 2.  I'm glad she's looking forward to it, it would be harder if she was upset about it.  Here's a hug for you, mommy.  



GeorgiaAristocat said:


> FYI - I used Butterick 6697 - the chinese pajamas for the top (although, admittedly - I had to alter the armhole and sleeves a bit.)  Here is where I am so far - still need to finish - This has been taking up most of my free time for the past few days.  (As you can see, I still need to sew on one set of cording, finish the epaulets, hem, add the fastener - I'm using velcro, and make the belt and pants.  The freaking cord was a BAD choice - but the braid was NOT going to look right.)  I had to cut out the third set of cording (thank goodness) b/c of my son's size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son insisted on posing WITH his jacket.  HE requested this - I think for the Princess lunch in Norway.  He is thoroughly indoctrinated.


WOW!! L-O-V-E it!!!  That is fantastic so far!! Your little guy is awfully cute, too!



my*2*angels said:


> PLEASE PRAY FOR MY LITTLE RYLIE!!! She has been VERY sick today!  She has been throwing up since this morning and she can not keep ANYTHING down!  I am afraid if she keeps this up she will get dehydrated!  So please say a little prayer that she can get past this quickly!  THANK YOU!!!!
> 
> Mindy


Poor Rylie!  I'll certainly say a prayer for her!  Sawyer threw up yesterday, too.  But, he seemed fine afterwards.  I hope she feels better tomorrow!



LouiesMama said:


> http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj163/sewboutique4dolly/house/th_Picture1311.jpg[/IMG]
> I really want to get back to writing, but then I fear that I will never get back into home dec mode!  What is a girl to do?!?!?


Hey, I remember you!!  Nice to have you back, Carla!  I love Louie's new room!  So cute!  Great job on the stripes.  I love the way that looks! 

I think you know what my vote is!  Write the ebook!!!!



kjbrown said:


>


How cute is she?!  What a little doll!!  I love her Belle outfit! Great job!



xdanielleax said:


>


How cute!!  We don't see much dalmatian stuff around here and this one's adorable!  I don't think you need to do pants under it if it's below her knees.  But, it's up to you if you are going for that look.



jham said:


> I was so sick yesterday, I could not even TALK  without throwing up


Poor Jeanne!! I'm glad  you're feeling better today!



mrsmiller said:


>


First of all, I have to tell you that you are a stinker!  You can't just galivant around Atlantic City without telling us where you're going!

Love the bag!  I've always loved elephants, so I really like that fabric.



peachygreen said:


> One Down - Three to Five to go (#4 and #5 are matching skirts for me).
> 
> I got the first dress finished (minus the button that I am waiting on arrival in the mail and the hem which I need my DD to measure) tonight.  I'll take pictures when I get my DD in it tomorrow.  I have material for 3 more outifts for DD and 2 skirts for me.
> 
> I'm very proud of myself though because this is the fisrt time I have managed to do a whole dress with sleeves all by myself.  I always have my mom around when I am sewing to help me with what I call the hard stuff.  But I did the whole thing start to finishe myself.



I'm proud of you, too!  It's a great feeling when you do something like that on your own, isn't it?


----------



## kstgelais4

HeatherSue said:


> I am once again hopelessly behind on the thread.  But, I did read _most _of what I missed.
> 
> I've been busy setting up my new sewing room!   I bought 2 five shelf bookshelves at Target this week and 2 desks to put my machine, my cousin's machine (which I won't have until next week) and my hopefully future serger on.  Henry has 1 desk and 1 bookshelf together.  I am fully capable of doing this myself.  But, once I put together a computer desk and the little drawer that holds the keyboard fell off and hit my foot.  Henry has never let me live that one down.  So, I'll let him put the stuff together.  But, I could do it, I have even built walls when we're building houses!
> 
> Anywho, this is how I hope to have my room set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two rectangles on the back wall are the bookcases, the L-shape is the desk (which is positioned so I can see the kids in the living room while I'm sewing), the big rectangle to the right of the window is the tv cabinet, the thing in front of the closet doors is a rolling clothing rack that I don't have yet.  The thing in the middle of the room is a folding cutting table that I'm not sure if I'm going to buy. I actually like to cut fabric on the floor best.  So, we'll see.  The closet is full of pictures, giftwrap, scrapbooking stuff, and Tessa's craft supplies.
> 
> I've also been folding fabric onto comic book boards (tutorial is in the bookmarks under organization).  I've got one tote all folded, but I have 3 more to go. I think it's going to look nice and this way I'll be able to put my fabric on the shelves vertically.  So, no more messing up the whole stack to get out the piece of fabric in the middle.


This looks great! It must be so exciting to get organized!! 
Am I the only one though, who does not get the comic book boards?   Do you make the boards or buy them. I have never heard of them.



Stephres said:


> A story about yoyos...
> 
> 
> I loved the way the pants came out but hated the shirt! The ric rac shifted when I tried to sew it on and the flowers just looked bad to me.
> 
> I decided to try again with the shirt. I was thinking yoyos would be cute. Now I tried Denise's tutorial to make them and I was not successful. But the last time I was at JoAnn's I bought a yoyo maker. It said it was easy!
> 
> After an hour and a half I had two balled up pieces of fabric and no yoyos. The thread broke or knotted up and it was just a mess. I was close to tears.
> 
> Plus I hate to hand-sew, and it especially hard with a band aid on your index finger! I was super frustrated.
> 
> I searched around and found a tutorial on how to make a yoyo and it was by my favorite headband tutorial writer! Lots of pictures, looked easy. Here it is: http://heatherbailey.typepad.com/photos/how_to_make_a_yoyo/index.html
> 
> So I made them. They are not the prettiest but I think they look a whole lot better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, thanks to Denise, I glued the ric rac on before sewing and it was so easy! Did the same thing with the yoyos too.
> 
> Was that a long story about yoyos or what?
> 
> By the way, here is the outfit that caused all my injuries. Megan looked at it and said she wanted a skort, not shorts. So appreciative that child is. I made a "rustic" applique that I hope will fray a little.


They look so cute! Great job. I have yet to tackle a yoyo. 


100AcrePrincess said:


> So instead of getting things ready for dd4's 5th birthday in a couple of weeks, I spent the afternoon making a raincoat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few things I'd do differently if I do it again (like read teh directions again because apparently I had trouble reading this time  ), but over all it wasn't too hard.  She loves it so I guess that makes it all good.


Great idea! I could have really used them for the kids this summer with all the rain we had!



CastleCreations said:


> I guess being stuck in the house for the past few days made me productive. I made this Hello Kitty Christmas outfit...that will soon be listed..on  .
> I also got some Halloween bows made and a few other things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This outfit I decided to try the braided rick rack thing that we talked about a LONG time ago. I'm pleased with it, but had to hand sew it on... It wasn't easy. Also I forgot to do the whiskers on the Kitty on the pants and had to add them after they were done. I like how it came out. It's much fuller and cuter in the pictures...I definately need a new camera..ASAP
> I wanted to add...that it's hard appliquing with black thread over white fabric. A lot shows through..after seeing the pictures, I will be fixing that.
> 
> Forgot to tell you all that I need to STOP spending so much money. I went out today and fell in LOVE with a outfit for the cruise. I don't know if I ever mentioned it, but I'm not a small girl...LOL, so shopping for formal evening wear isn't my for-tay!! LOL, but I totally fell in love with the cutest outfit and had to have it. Did I mention that I already had a dress that I bought...eeek!! The outfit costs 100 dollars plus the shoes....just how many Konk Coolers is that? LOL


 The first thing I noticed was the braided ric rack! I love it, but if you need to hand sew it, I will never be doing it!! 
The outfit is awesome though!!



clairemolly said:


> Here is a photo as promised of the countdown I made with the Cricut.  The words are Plantin Schoolbook, I think.  Everything else is either Mickey Font or Mickey and Friends.  Everyday, we cover up a number with a black mickey head, so it blends in with the board.  The numbers are CM stickers.


So cute! Great idea!!


ncmomof2 said:


> Well, I got a YCMT pattern for a handbag, actually a bundle.  I bought the all purpose tote and the fat quarter tote.  I am a little disappointed because it was not as clear as everyone has been commenting.  There is one section where I had to make a cut that I got confused on and I even asked my DH for help.  I even made a mistake on the second and had to start over (I am sure it is all my fault though).
> 
> Here are the two fat quarter totes I made today for two of my kids sunday school teachers.  Nothing exciting but pretty good for a first bag!


These are so cute. I keep flipping and flopping back and forth to whether I want these or not, and your post didn't help.  


GeorgiaAristocat said:


> FYI - I used Butterick 6697 - the chinese pajamas for the top (although, admittedly - I had to alter the armhole and sleeves a bit.)  Here is where I am so far - still need to finish - This has been taking up most of my free time for the past few days.  (As you can see, I still need to sew on one set of cording, finish the epaulets, hem, add the fastener - I'm using velcro, and make the belt and pants.  The freaking cord was a BAD choice - but the braid was NOT going to look right.)  I had to cut out the third set of cording (thank goodness) b/c of my son's size.
> My son insisted on posing WITH his jacket.  HE requested this - I think for the Princess lunch in Norway.  He is thoroughly indoctrinated.


OMG! So cute! Your son is super cute too!


LouiesMama said:


>


I think it looks awesome with the "not quite perfect" stripes! I can't believe you painted that cabinet!!!
Also, my opinion is that you get working on your ebook, find your testers (pick me! pick me!) and get it up for sale so we can all buy it! Then you can start working on your house. lol!



kjbrown said:


> I KNEW you all would understand my need to make a custom (this was for the local showing of Beauty and The Beast in the park).  Guess what?  Not ONE kid was there in a custom.  Can you believe it?!  Two little girls had yellow dresses, that was the closest they came.  <sigh>
> 
> Anyway, here is DD in her Belle-inspired park outfit...


Looks cute! I can't believe that no one else was wearing a custom! What's wrong with their parents!



xdanielleax said:


> I painted the applique tonight   I'm much happier with it now.  I'm debating whether or not to make pants because it comes down below her knee.  What do you all think?


I think It came out awesome!! I would do pants too


----------



## HeatherSue

kstgelais4 said:


> This looks great! It must be so exciting to get organized!!
> Am I the only one though, who does not get the comic book boards?   Do you make the boards or buy them. I have never heard of them.



It is exciting!  I'm still waiting on Henry to get my last desk put together and anchor one of the bookshelves to the wall (they're kind of tippy on carpet).  Here's a tutorial for folding on comic book boards.  

http://featheredfibers.wordpress.com/2008/02/28/fabric-stash-organization-and-tutorial/


It's nothing fancy, but it works really well. You could use any thin cardboard that's about the size of a book.  But I didn't want to cut out over 100 of them, so these worked great, plus they're acid free.  

It was a little uncomfortable for me going to the comic book store to buy them.  The guys in there looked at Tessa, Sawyer, and I like we had 5 heads!  They even ushered me to the front of the line and offered to carry them out to the car for me!  Now if I could only get that kind of service at the grocery store!


----------



## kstgelais4

OK, so I HAVE been sewing, it just takes me a while to get anything loaded. Here is one thing I finally have in photobucket.
So as you all know we cloth diaper. I sew a lot of Julia's soakers or AKA covers. I decided to try and merge some clothing and a soaker to see how it would come  out. This is what I came up with!
A patchwork twirl skirty! (what they call skirts/soaker in the cloth diaper world. lol)












Please excise the bad pics. I will get some better action shots later. 

I also have been working on an 8 piece wardrobe for Zofia for back to school for a challenge on another forum, but I don't want to post it until ALL the pieces are complete! Hopefully soon!!


----------



## snubie

kstgelais4 said:


> OK, so I HAVE been sewing, it just takes me a while to get anything loaded. Here is one thing I finally have in photobucket.
> So as you all know we cloth diaper. I sew a lot of Julia's soakers or AKA covers. I decided to try and merge some clothing and a soaker to see how it would come  out. This is what I came up with!
> A patchwork twirl skirty! (what they call skirts/soaker in the cloth diaper world. lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excise the bad pics. I will get some better action shots later.
> 
> I also have been working on an 8 piece wardrobe for Zofia for back to school for a challenge on another forum, but I don't want to post it until ALL the pieces are complete! Hopefully soon!!


That is ingenious!  What a great idea.  And it came out so cute too.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi all!  Back to school for my two oldest today.  Man, there is NO noise in my house.  Timmy is having his breakfast downstairs watching a little Disney this morning.

So here they are...my 1st and 4th grader...4th grade!!!!  I can't believe it!!!!!






I also got on the scales this morning...I am down *7.5* pounds!!!!!     I am so happy!!!!

And I wanted to share my secret best new snack that my Dad told me about.  Buy the seedless green grapes, pull off stems, wash, dry, put them in a ziploc and freeze.  Yummy...it's like little ice pops and that are just for me!  I don't let the kids have these...I'm afraid they would choke!

Hope everyone has a good Monday!


----------



## minnie2

my*2*angels said:


> I really don't know!  We got up this morning got ready for church, went to church and luckily we took her into the service with us, because toward the end of the service she threw up EVERYWHERE!  Luckily we were at DH parents church and they live next door, so I was able to carry her straight to the bathtub!  This was just the beginning!  she has threw up so many times I have given her 5 baths already today!


How is she feeling this am?  



LouiesMama said:


> I'm still in the process of settling in, and am sooooo behind!!!
> 
> I've spent the last few days working on Louie's room   .
> 
> Now normally, I hyperfocus on the living areas and leave the bedrooms for last.  In our last two houses, the rooms that were Louie's had boring neutral walls, so I was just able to put his furniture and toys and there and call it good - not the case in this house!
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm - see the problem?  I was actually hoping I could get by as is for a few months, but even at the young age of 3.5, he was declaring it "too gwirly!"
> 
> I actually LOVED that wallpaper, too!  If I had a daughter (the previous owners raised 3 of them here) I SO would have kept it!
> 
> 
> It was very pretty with sweet roses and an embossed texture.  In fact, I wanted to make that room my sewing room because of the wallpaper and the nice wood floors.  The other bedroom isn't as pretty, but was already set up as a sewing room (the previous owner costumed the local high school theater performers for many years) and is slightly bigger.  I decided it was easier to keep the sewing room a sewing room and "machofy" the other room.
> 
> So the first thing I did was paint over the rose stripe with an oil-based primer.  Man, that stuff stunk!  My head hurt for two days, but it gave me a nice base for the next step.
> 
> (yes, I "taped off" because I am a very messy painter, and "cutting in" is always traumatic for me)!
> 
> For the next step, I used a flat white paint over the parts in between the stripes.  This covered over the embossed roses   Then, using the rose stripes as a guide, I freehanded the apple green stripes.
> 
> 
> That went really fast and was fun, so I was feeling pretty good about my painting skills .  Then I tried to make thin blue stripes in between the green stripes - not good  .  It took me many attempts to get the right consistency and brush size to get something that looked halfway decent:
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully DH was willing to spend lots of time with Lou in the yard so that he didn't have to inhale the fumes or step in paint blobs (yes, the poor child is wearing that bowling shirt for the millionth time .
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the finished result with the bottom half of the wall painted blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was worried that the freehanded stripes were too "in a hurry" looking, but they seem OK in the context of the eclectic mix of furniture (I painted the metal closet for my stepsons many years ago - it is based on a poster that they liked.  Louie doesn't seem that interested in the fish, he just likes that his letter magnets stick to it).  I still need to hang some art on the walls and paint the inside of the closet (it is still pink with rosebud knobs), but it is definitely looking more like a Louie room  !
> 
> My next project is the dining room!  I've finished the painting, but still need to do 3 window treatments and 6 chair covers.  I found the perfect fabric at a local home dec store for only $5 a yard  !  I only have 7.5 yards, so I really have to be stingy!
> 
> After I do that, the living room, family room, and our room all need attention.  The problem is, I have an ebook swirling around in my head!  I really want to get back to writing, but then I fear that I will never get back into home dec mode!  What is a girl to do?!?!?





LouiesMama said:


> Awww - thank you!  I actually considered getting wallpaper (which I hate stripping and hanging, by the way), and and all the designs I liked looked handpainted and imperfect.  And they were soooooo expensive -  !
> 
> As far as the eBooks go, I LOVE writing them, so I am actually the selfish one!!! Problem is, I get so fixated on writing them that I totally forget about things like laundry and dishes, let alone painting and decorating!  I wish I could be more balanced!!!


 WOW Carla that is super cute!  

 YOu would love Nikki's room if you like that wallpaper!  HEr room has those pink roses all over it.  The old owners used it as the master bedroom so it is perfect for a little girl.

 As for the ebook.  I am a new convert and LOVE LOVE LOVE your books!  So part of me wants to say what is it for then I can decided which way I should sway you 




kjbrown said:


> I KNEW you all would understand my need to make a custom (this was for the local showing of Beauty and The Beast in the park).  Guess what?  Not ONE kid was there in a custom.  Can you believe it?!  Two little girls had yellow dresses, that was the closest they came.  <sigh>
> 
> Anyway, here is DD in her Belle-inspired park outfit...
> 
> And a close up on the Belle embroidery (Thank you Brother Disney SE270)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't make the shirt, found it at Walmart for $3.  DD said she wanted to keep it they way it was.  I just added the ribbon at the bottom to match the pants.  I cut the bottoms off the pants, added ribbon and the Belle embroidery, as well as an emboridered rose on the other leg.
> 
> Of course, a woman in the bathroom commented on DD's Walmart Belle barettes and not her outfit.
> 
> Other stuff - I made this for DS.  I made DD a quilt before she was even born, so I figured I really should make something for DS (2!)


Now I miss my brother 270 

 It came out so cute!
the quilt is really great too!



xdanielleax said:


> I painted the applique tonight   I'm much happier with it now.  I'm debating whether or not to make pants because it comes down below her knee.  What do you all think?


LOVE IT!



mrsmiller said:


> I finished the companion handbag for my sister ... I ran out of garbage bags  when I was drawing the pattern (did it so many times!!1)for the handbag and took me all day!!!!
> 
> I ran out of strap material for the handbag and had to use a different color it was to  be a set but I am not loving it
> as it does not coordinate, Maybe I should just send my sister the shopper bag only (once again opinions please!!)
> 
> I also messed up the side panels, I cut it with the fabric pattern upside down
> Arggggg!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not use fusible fleece just heavy interface lining
> 
> Linnette


WOW even the great Linnette makes a mistake and accidently puts material in upside down! Just teasing 

 I really actually like that they coordinate not match.  I think your sister is a very lucy woman to be getting some great bags!!!!!!!


----------



## twob4him

Hi all, I am home with two sick kiddos too....guess something is going around?? As long as they are not throwing up simultaneously I am fine  


*Carla* - I love the room! You are just so creative and talented! Selfishly I vote for the ebook, of course, but realistically you should probably finish the house and unpacking and all that stuff.  

*Danielle* - That dalmation dress came out great!!!!  


Jammy - Glad you are better!


*T and Jennifer *- Thanks so much for taking on the Big Give Projects!  Will this coordinate with the one that Heather mentioned a few days ago?? I have two projects left and I am caught up so hopefully I can participate then. I will pm ya!  




Oh I almost forgot...*I have some good news*....My friend that I am going to the *Dismeet* with called and we have our DVC ressies all set! FLORIDA OR BUST!!!        Now I gotta get busy working on a ticker that will fit in my siggy


----------



## HeatherSue

kstgelais4 said:


>


Wow, that's beautiful, and practical too!  What a clever idea!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I also got on the scales this morning...I am down *7.5* pounds!!!!!     I am so happy!!!!
> 
> And I wanted to share my secret best new snack that my Dad told me about.  Buy the seedless green grapes, pull off stems, wash, dry, put them in a ziploc and freeze.  Yummy...it's like little ice pops and that are just for me!  I don't let the kids have these...I'm afraid they would choke!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good Monday!


They grow up too fast!!!  They look so cute on their first day of school!

Congrats on the weight loss!    



twob4him said:


> Hi all, I am home with two sick kiddos too....guess something is going around?? As long as they are not throwing up simultaneously I am fine
> 
> 
> *T and Jennifer *- Thanks so much for taking on the Big Give Projects!  Will this coordinate with the one that Heather mentioned a few days ago?? I have two projects left and I am caught up so hopefully I can participate then. I will pm ya!
> 
> Oh I almost forgot...*I have some good news*....My friend that I am going to the *Dismeet* with called and we have our DVC ressies all set! FLORIDA OR BUST!!!        Now I gotta get busy working on a ticker that will fit in my siggy



 for you and your sick kiddos.  

I'm in with Jessica and T's new board, so we'll all be working together!  We sure hope everyone still wants to participate!  

Yay!!  I'm so glad you got your ressies!  How exciting!!


----------



## kjbrown

LouiesMama said:


> Here is the finished result with the bottom half of the wall painted blue.



I LOVE this!  I actually have a fabric that is almost exactly like this!  Unfortunately, I only have one little scrap leftover or I'd send it to you!!


----------



## minnie2

kstgelais4 said:


> OK, so I HAVE been sewing, it just takes me a while to get anything loaded. Here is one thing I finally have in photobucket.
> So as you all know we cloth diaper. I sew a lot of Julia's soakers or AKA covers. I decided to try and merge some clothing and a soaker to see how it would come  out. This is what I came up with!
> A patchwork twirl skirty! (what they call skirts/soaker in the cloth diaper world. lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excise the bad pics. I will get some better action shots later.
> 
> I also have been working on an 8 piece wardrobe for Zofia for back to school for a challenge on another forum, but I don't want to post it until ALL the pieces are complete! Hopefully soon!!


What a great idea.  Hum do you think my 2 month old nephew would look cut in that? Then again my brother and his wife refuse to even put clothes on him yet!  So maybe!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  Back to school for my two oldest today.  Man, there is NO noise in my house.  Timmy is having his breakfast downstairs watching a little Disney this morning.
> 
> So here they are...my 1st and 4th grader...4th grade!!!!  I can't believe it!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got on the scales this morning...I am down *7.5* pounds!!!!!     I am so happy!!!!
> 
> And I wanted to share my secret best new snack that my Dad told me about.  Buy the seedless green grapes, pull off stems, wash, dry, put them in a ziploc and freeze.  Yummy...it's like little ice pops and that are just for me!  I don't let the kids have these...I'm afraid they would choke!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good Monday!


What cuties!!!!!!!!!



Here are 2 sunglass cases I made for my best friend and I for our trip and wallets for each of us.  She gets the smaller one since she has the fanny pack! 





 This is Nik's 1st day of school skirt.  I am still working on the top.  the hem came out wonky do you think a decorative stitch would work to cover it up r just figure if some one was that close to see then need to step BACK! 






 Oh and this is the 1st picture of it I took that Daisy had to get her nose in.  I swear I have so few pictures with out a dogs nose or butt in them!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

kstgelais4 said:


> OK, so I HAVE been sewing, it just takes me a while to get anything loaded. Here is one thing I finally have in photobucket.
> So as you all know we cloth diaper. I sew a lot of Julia's soakers or AKA covers. I decided to try and merge some clothing and a soaker to see how it would come  out. This is what I came up with!
> A patchwork twirl skirty! (what they call skirts/soaker in the cloth diaper world. lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excise the bad pics. I will get some better action shots later.
> 
> I also have been working on an 8 piece wardrobe for Zofia for back to school for a challenge on another forum, but I don't want to post it until ALL the pieces are complete! Hopefully soon!!


That is so cute. I love how it is pretty and functional.



minnie2 said:


> What a great idea.  Hum do you think my 2 month old nephew would look cut in that? Then again my brother and his wife refuse to even put clothes on him yet!  So maybe!
> 
> What cuties!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here are 2 sunglass cases I made for my best friend and I for our trip and wallets for each of us.  She gets the smaller one since she has the fanny pack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Nik's 1st day of school skirt.  I am still working on the top.  the hem came out wonky do you think a decorative stitch would work to cover it up r just figure if some one was that close to see then need to step BACK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and this is the 1st picture of it I took that Daisy had to get her nose in.  I swear I have so few pictures with out a dogs nose or butt in them!


That is a very pretty skirt and I hear you on the dog nose. Tinkerbell thinks that all pictures should include her.


----------



## disneymom0104

kstgelais4 said:


> OK, so I HAVE been sewing, it just takes me a while to get anything loaded. Here is one thing I finally have in photobucket.
> So as you all know we cloth diaper. I sew a lot of Julia's soakers or AKA covers. I decided to try and merge some clothing and a soaker to see how it would come  out. This is what I came up with!
> A patchwork twirl skirty! (what they call skirts/soaker in the cloth diaper world. lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excise the bad pics. I will get some better action shots later.
> 
> I also have been working on an 8 piece wardrobe for Zofia for back to school for a challenge on another forum, but I don't want to post it until ALL the pieces are complete! Hopefully soon!!



We cloth diapered as well.  That is adorable!  What a great idea!


----------



## sohappy

kstgelais4 said:


> OK, so I HAVE been sewing, it just takes me a while to get anything loaded. Here is one thing I finally have in photobucket.
> So as you all know we cloth diaper. I sew a lot of Julia's soakers or AKA covers. I decided to try and merge some clothing and a soaker to see how it would come  out. This is what I came up with!
> A patchwork twirl skirty! (what they call skirts/soaker in the cloth diaper world. lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excise the bad pics. I will get some better action shots later.
> 
> I also have been working on an 8 piece wardrobe for Zofia for back to school for a challenge on another forum, but I don't want to post it until ALL the pieces are complete! Hopefully soon!!



 Cute, cute, cute!!  I recognized the soaker waist band right away.  That looks a lot like the Luxe soaker we have (but don't use anymore).


----------



## Stephres

Thanks for all the comments about the yoyos. I think they will get better with practice.

Some photos, first day of school:






And this morning she wore her little camo outfit:


----------



## my*2*angels

THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR PRAYRS AND THOUGHTS FOR RYLIE!  It has been about 2 hours since she last threw up which is FANTASTIC!  She had been throwing up about every 10 minutes!  She has been able to keep down a few sips of pedialyte and  I have just let her have a cracker, so we will see how this goes!  I just couldn't let her keep saying she was hungry and crying for food!  It was sooo sad!  I am praying we can keep down the cracker and are hopefully on the mend!  Thanks again for everyones thoughts and prayers!


----------



## MoeFam

*I'm Doing It!!! I am actually sewing something from a pattern!!*

I am making Laila a back to school dress from the CarlaC stripwork jumper pattern. Believe me- it has some issues, but it actually LOOKS LIKE A DRESS!!! I am so excited. I did learn one valuable lesson though- I got the bodices all cut and realized I had the fabric pattern upside down! I will remember to check that better next time! I hope to finish it today


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Stephres said:


> Thanks for all the comments about the yoyos. I think they will get better with practice.
> 
> Some photos, first day of school:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this morning she wore her little camo outfit:




they look so cute...  Love her little camo outfit!



my*2*angels said:


> THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR PRAYRS AND THOUGHTS FOR RYLIE!  It has been about 2 hours since she last threw up which is FANTASTIC!  She had been throwing up about every 10 minutes!  She has been able to keep down a few sips of pedialyte and  I have just let her have a cracker, so we will see how this goes!  I just couldn't let her keep saying she was hungry and crying for food!  It was sooo sad!  I am praying we can keep down the cracker and are hopefully on the mend!  Thanks again for everyones thoughts and prayers!



So glad she is feeling better!!!! 



MoeFam said:


> *I'm Doing It!!! I am actually sewing something from a pattern!!*
> 
> I am making Laila a back to school dress from the CarlaC stripwork jumper pattern. Believe me- it has some issues, but it actually LOOKS LIKE A DRESS!!! I am so excited. I did learn one valuable lesson though- I got the bodices all cut and realized I had the fabric pattern upside down! I will remember to check that better next time! I hope to finish it today



Good luck...nothing is fun unless you do something completely wrong!!! 

Can't wait to see.


And for the plug...I* updated my trip report.*


----------



## minnie2

Stephres said:


> Thanks for all the comments about the yoyos. I think they will get better with practice.
> 
> Some photos, first day of school:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this morning she wore her little camo outfit:


They look so cute! 

 I really love Megan's camo outfit!  



my*2*angels said:


> THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR PRAYRS AND THOUGHTS FOR RYLIE!  It has been about 2 hours since she last threw up which is FANTASTIC!  She had been throwing up about every 10 minutes!  She has been able to keep down a few sips of pedialyte and  I have just let her have a cracker, so we will see how this goes!  I just couldn't let her keep saying she was hungry and crying for food!  It was sooo sad!  I am praying we can keep down the cracker and are hopefully on the mend!  Thanks again for everyones thoughts and prayers!


Thanks for the update.  I hope he keeps it down.


MoeFam said:


> *I'm Doing It!!! I am actually sewing something from a pattern!!*
> 
> I am making Laila a back to school dress from the CarlaC stripwork jumper pattern. Believe me- it has some issues, but it actually LOOKS LIKE A DRESS!!! I am so excited. I did learn one valuable lesson though- I got the bodices all cut and realized I had the fabric pattern upside down! I will remember to check that better next time! I hope to finish it today


YEAH I can't wait to see it!  Remember you cut it that way on purpose so your dd can see the pattern


----------



## twob4him

Stephres said:


> Thanks for all the comments about the yoyos. I think they will get better with practice.
> 
> Some photos, first day of school:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this morning she wore her little camo outfit:


Awwww Steph they both look great and so happy too! I am sure I was not happy to go to school when I was their age!  



MoeFam said:


> *I'm Doing It!!! I am actually sewing something from a pattern!!*
> 
> I am making Laila a back to school dress from the CarlaC stripwork jumper pattern. Believe me- it has some issues, but it actually LOOKS LIKE A DRESS!!! I am so excited. I did learn one valuable lesson though- I got the bodices all cut and realized I had the fabric pattern upside down! I will remember to check that better next time! I hope to finish it today


Great job! Keep going...and one other trick....when it says sew right sides together...just double check that's what you have....I made that mistake one too many times!


----------



## t-beri

kstgelais4 said:


> OK, so I HAVE been sewing, it just takes me a while to get anything loaded. Here is one thing I finally have in photobucket.
> So as you all know we cloth diaper. I sew a lot of Julia's soakers or AKA covers. I decided to try and merge some clothing and a soaker to see how it would come  out. This is what I came up with!
> A patchwork twirl skirty! (what they call skirts/soaker in the cloth diaper world. lol



That is so CLEVER!!!   I have to admit I know NOTHING of the cloth diaper world   I have looked into alternatives to disposable ones but NEVER considered cloth ones.  It seems like a few of you here use them, maybe if I ever get pregnant again (keep your fingers crossed) you guys can give me some advice 



twob4him said:


> Hi all, I am home with two sick kiddos too....guess something is going around?? As long as they are not throwing up simultaneously I am fine
> 
> 
> *T and Jennifer *- Thanks so much for taking on the Big Give Projects!  Will this coordinate with the one that Heather mentioned a few days ago?? I have two projects left and I am caught up so hopefully I can participate then. I will pm ya!
> 
> Oh I almost forgot...*I have some good news*....My friend that I am going to the *Dismeet* with called and we have our DVC ressies all set! FLORIDA OR BUST!!!        Now I gotta get busy working on a ticker that will fit in my siggy



1.   I'm so sorry everyone is home w/ sick kiddos!
2. To clear up any confusion.  THERE WILL BE ONLY ONE BIG GIVE PROJECT  Shannon (revrob) will be planning a non related charitable project on the Disboutiquer's board.  While Jessica and I are working on setting up the new BIG GIVE HQ everyone is welcome to join in, make suggestions etc... We will post details as soon as possible.
3.    Hooray!!! I cannot wait to meet you!



minnie2 said:


>


This is adorable!!!  Great job!

I have my first class tonight.  Intermediate Algebra.     I have GOT to find a tutor.
...t.


----------



## Disney 4 Me

teresajoy said:


> Well, on the bright side, that should really help your weigh in this week!



That has me crackying up!


----------



## spongemommie05

kstgelais4 said:


>


Clever , clever that is so awesome.. Can't wait to see the 8 piece wardrobe....



The Moonk's Mom said:


>


awe, Back to school ... 
my kids have been in since july 28th and they will be going off track sept 5th 



minnie2 said:


>


Those are great! i can't see any flaws on that skirt it is way cute....



Stephres said:


> And this morning she wore her little camo outfit:


wow they are getting so big ... Love the camo outfit.. 



my*2*angels said:


> THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR PRAYRS AND THOUGHTS FOR RYLIE!  It has been about 2 hours since she last threw up which is FANTASTIC!  She had been throwing up about every 10 minutes!  She has been able to keep down a few sips of pedialyte and  I have just let her have a cracker, so we will see how this goes!  I just couldn't let her keep saying she was hungry and crying for food!  It was sooo sad!  I am praying we can keep down the cracker and are hopefully on the mend!  Thanks again for everyones thoughts and prayers!


   



MoeFam said:


> *I'm Doing It!!! I am actually sewing something from a pattern!!*
> 
> I am making Laila a back to school dress from the CarlaC stripwork jumper pattern. Believe me- it has some issues, but it actually LOOKS LIKE A DRESS!!! I am so excited. I did learn one valuable lesson though- I got the bodices all cut and realized I had the fabric pattern upside down! I will remember to check that better next time! I hope to finish it today


   Can't wait to see the finished work.



Love all the cute stuff posted already behind to much to quote everyone alone ..



Sorry about the drama on the Big Give after reading i have to say that to me it seem's that everyone had good intentions ! i hope that this can continue as i was just saying i would like to get into the next one ...

well i am off to clean, and do a lil sewing I have to finish Utahmama's Norah B-day outfit.

Here is my model for The shirt i posted This is his Hannah Montanna pose 





and just for fun i sewed something for Daizie out of my scraps of fabric left   over BUT after the teasing from DH i gave it to jayedyn for her build a bear.. although Daizie did not mind one bit...


----------



## knitdiva

mrsmiller said:


> I finished the companion handbag for my sister ... I ran out of garbage bags  when I was drawing the pattern (did it so many times!!1)for the handbag and took me all day!!!!
> 
> I ran out of strap material for the handbag and had to use a different color it was to  be a set but I am not loving it
> as it does not coordinate, Maybe I should just send my sister the shopper bag only (once again opinions please!!)
> 
> I also messed up the side panels, I cut it with the fabric pattern upside down
> Arggggg!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not use fusible fleece just heavy interface lining
> 
> Linnette



Hi everyone!
Just found this thread! I haven't done any sewing in a few years but used to sew most of my clothes. You guys will have me buying fabric before the end of the week   
Linette, I would love to know what pattern you used for these bags?? 
Thank you for the last hour spent looking at the beautiful creations!

Martine


----------



## glorib

Stephres said:


> Thanks for all the comments about the yoyos. I think they will get better with practice.
> 
> Some photos, first day of school:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this morning she wore her little camo outfit:



Awwww. . . . they look so cute!  Did Megan's teacher say anything about her outfit?



spongemommie05 said:


> Here is my model for The shirt i posted This is his Hannah Montanna pose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just for fun i sewed something for Daizie out of my scraps of fabric left   over BUT after the teasing from DH i gave it to jayedyn for her build a bear.. although Daizie did not mind one bit...



LOL!  Love the Hannah Montana Pose!  And Daizie looks sooooo cute in that little dress!  Especially in that last one - she's struttin' her stuff!  I love it!


----------



## UtahMama

spongemommie05 said:


> well i am off to clean, and do a lil sewing I have to finish Utahmama's Norah B-day outfit.
> 
> Here is my model for The shirt i posted This is his Hannah Montanna pose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just for fun i sewed something for Daizie out of my scraps of fabric left   over BUT after the teasing from DH i gave it to jayedyn for her build a bear.. although Daizie did not mind one bit...



CUTE Lonnie!!!!

I swear Daizie Dog is smiling!!!! 

Norah can't wait to see Norah's outfit!

Feeling helpless and lost like the line of ants on Bug's Life when the leaf fell in their path, I FOUND YOU GUYS AGAIN!

Dang, I missed DRAMA???   People! Tell me when things get juicy!   (Just kidding!)


----------



## TravelinGal

*REVERSIBLE BUCKET HAT QUESTION*

I don't want a patchwork hat so I'm not interested in the ycmt pattern.  I do have a pattern (Simplicity 5581) that includes a bucket hat but it's not reversible.  

My question is... to make a reversible one would I just basically follow the pattern/directions and then make a second (duplicate/different fabric) layer and sew them together along the outer brim?

If so, where would you leave the opening to turn it right side out?  (what spot do you think would be less obvious?)





LouiesMama -- I LOVE the paint job in the bedroom!  And that cabinet is incredible beyond words!  You are one talented artist!


----------



## Stephres

TravelinGal said:


> *REVERSIBLE BUCKET HAT QUESTION*
> 
> I don't want a patchwork hat so I'm not interested in the ycmt pattern.  I do have a pattern (Simplicity 5581) that includes a bucket hat but it's not reversible.
> 
> My question is... to make a reversible one would I just basically follow the pattern/directions and then make a second (duplicate/different fabric) layer and sew them together along the outer brim?
> 
> If so, where would you leave the opening to turn it right side out?  (what spot do you think would be less obvious?)



I would make the opening on the seam of the lining (between the round top and the brim). Does that make sense?


----------



## minnie2

t-beri said:


> This is adorable!!!  Great job!
> 
> I have my first class tonight.  Intermediate Algebra.     I have GOT to find a tutor.
> ...t.


thanks!  Good luck in class!


spongemommie05 said:


> C
> 
> Those are great! i can't see any flaws on that skirt it is way cute....
> 
> 
> Here is my model for The shirt i posted This is his Hannah Montanna pose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just for fun i sewed something for Daizie out of my scraps of fabric left   over BUT after the teasing from DH i gave it to jayedyn for her build a bear.. although Daizie did not mind one bit...


 with the HM pose!  

 My daisy says she LOVE Daize's outfit!  I was just saying I am tempted to make something for my daisy!!!!!!  Of course and outfit with Donald on it!


----------



## jham

mrsmiller said:


> I finished the companion handbag for my sister ... I ran out of garbage bags  when I was drawing the pattern (did it so many times!!1)for the handbag and took me all day!!!!
> 
> I ran out of strap material for the handbag and had to use a different color it was to  be a set but I am not loving it
> as it does not coordinate, Maybe I should just send my sister the shopper bag only (once again opinions please!!)
> 
> I also messed up the side panels, I cut it with the fabric pattern upside down
> Arggggg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not use fusible fleece just heavy interface lining
> 
> Linnette



That is really cute, love the fabric!



teresajoy said:


> Well, on the bright side, that should really help your weigh in this week!



You know, as soon as I was able to think clearly, that was my first thought!   So I just went to my WW weigh in and I lost 6.4 lbs. this week!  Thank you stomach virus!  That brings me to a grand total of...drumroll please...17.8 lbs. in 6 weeks!    I only tell you this so that I CAN NOT GIVE UP!!!  And it surely would not be so high if I hadn't been sick.  AND, sadly, I weigh so much you can't even tell I've lost anything.  



HeatherSue said:


> I love it!! That pattern is so cool and I love the fabric you used!  Do you think I should make one for my husband? He's starting school next week!



Henry's starting school next week?  Mike starts school tomorrow.  I hate never having any help at home.  




HeatherSue said:


> It was a little uncomfortable for me going to the comic book store to buy them.  The guys in there looked at Tessa, Sawyer, and I like we had 5 heads!  They even ushered me to the front of the line and offered to carry them out to the car for me!  Now if I could only get that kind of service at the grocery store!



 They just couldn't wait to get that "mom" out of the store!  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  Back to school for my two oldest today.  Man, there is NO noise in my house.  Timmy is having his breakfast downstairs watching a little Disney this morning.
> 
> So here they are...my 1st and 4th grader...4th grade!!!!  I can't believe it!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got on the scales this morning...I am down *7.5* pounds  I am so happy!!!!
> 
> And I wanted to share my secret best new snack that my Dad told me about.  Buy the seedless green grapes, pull off stems, wash, dry, put them in a ziploc and freeze.  Yummy...it's like little ice pops and that are just for me!  I don't let the kids have these...I'm afraid they would choke!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good Monday!



   Yay for 7.5 lbs!!!  And that new snack sounds yummy!  My babies started 4th and 6th grade today. Luke starts Kindergarten next week.  I'll post a photo in a minute.



minnie2 said:


> This is Nik's 1st day of school skirt.  I am still working on the top.  the hem came out wonky do you think a decorative stitch would work to cover it up r just figure if some one was that close to see then need to step BACK



Great job, I love Niki's skirt!  That is one of my favorite fabrics. 



Stephres said:


> Thanks for all the comments about the yoyos. I think they will get better with practice.
> 
> Some photos, first day of school:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this morning she wore her little camo outfit:



Aw, so cute!  You tell that handsome Jacob that Tessa is WAY too young for him  



spongemommie05 said:


> Here is my model for The shirt i posted This is his Hannah Montanna pose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just for fun i sewed something for Daizie out of my scraps of fabric left   over BUT after the teasing from DH i gave it to jayedyn for her build a bear.. although Daizie did not mind one bit...



Who knew Lonnie had such modeling skilz?   Love the photo!  And I LOVE Daizie's outfit!!!  She looks so cute!  You just ignore the teasing from Lonnie. Now Izzy wants one too! 



UtahMama said:


> CUTE Lonnie!!!!
> 
> I swear Daizie Dog is smiling!!!!
> 
> Norah can't wait to see Norah's outfit!
> 
> Feeling helpless and lost like the line of ants on Bug's Life when the leaf fell in their path, I FOUND YOU GUYS AGAIN!
> 
> Dang, I missed DRAMA??? People! Tell me when things get juicy!  (Just kidding!)



 Who is this UtahMama person? STICK AROUND THIS TIME! And just to make sure, I'll stop filling you in on all the juicy gossip!


----------



## glorib

OK, first we had the haircut mishap that ended up being super short, making Caleb look older, then he started kindergarten, NOW he's got a loose tooth!  He, of course, couldn't wait to go to school today to tell his friends and his teacher about it!  Should I re-read him the memo that he is to STOP growing up?  I may have to take a break from sewing tonight and scrapbook a little.  I've got this little card that says "SLOW DOWN"  that would be perfect for how I'm feeling right now . . .


----------



## t-beri

Congratulations to all of you who are losing weight. You make me want to go back to weight watchers, hough the last time I did I paid for a month and never went back 

HI UTAH MAMA!!  Long time no see.     

I am off to the post office and then to SCHOOL  Have I mentioned I am completely mathematically challenged and I am probably going to fail this class???  UGH!  But I've dropped it 3 times now so I really HAVE to take it and pass it, I'm already being penalized and have to pay out of state tuition on it for enrolling so many times 

...t.


----------



## jham

Okay, here's a back to school photo from this morning, however, Seth made completely goofy faces in every picture except the one that contains neighbor children.   






And here is Jayden's bag from the Disney shopping.com 






Okay, cropped out the neighbor kids.


----------



## glorib

jham said:


> Okay, here's a back to school photo from this morning, however, Seth made completely goofy faces in every picture except the one that contains neighbor children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Jayden's bag from the Disney shopping.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, cropped out the neighbor kids.



They look so cute!  I love Jayden's bag!


----------



## jham

So I was just sitting here on the computer, being lazy (but not naked) because the big kids are in school and everything turned kind of orangey, so I looked out the front door and this is what I saw:  

They said on the news this morning that it was very high fire danger today because it is so dry and windy.  I just hope that is just the hills or a field and not a house.  I was outside for 2 minutes and I can still feel the smoke in my throat.

ETA:  It is a forest fire, not a house fire.  It's getting kinda big and blowing towards my house, but it is not near any houses right now.  






You may now return to your scheduled disboutiquing.


----------



## spongemommie05

jham said:


> Okay, here's a back to school photo from this morning, however, Seth made completely goofy faces in every picture except the one that contains neighbor children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Jayden's bag from the Disney shopping.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, cropped out the neighbor kids.


did you do the Happy Dance?  they look so good.



jham said:


> So I was just sitting here on the computer, being lazy (but not naked) because the big kids are in school and everything turned kind of orangey, so I looked out the front door and this is what I saw:
> 
> They said on the news this morning that it was very high fire danger today because it is so dry and windy.  I just hope that is just the hills or a field and not a house.  I was outside for 2 minutes and I can still feel the smoke in my throat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may now return to your scheduled disboutiquing.


      That is so scary. we need some rain some cold rain ...... 

Daizie say's that Izzy needs a outfit 


Lonnie say's i should go into the Pampered Pet boutique.. Business


----------



## jham

spongemommie05 said:


> did you do the Happy Dance?  they look so good.
> 
> That is so scary. we need some rain some cold rain ......




For these two...yes, I did the happy dance  Luke will be another story  He IS just a baby after all.  

Now I'm going to have to go and pick the kids up from school.  They usually walk, it is really close, but I just walked outside for 10 seconds and my eyes were burning from the smoke.


----------



## jessica52877

Jham! That fire is a little close for comfort. I hope all is well and it was just brush and has been put out!

Where is Luke in the back to school photos? Dallas made faces in all of his too. Seth and Jayden look cute! Well, guess Seth looks handsome.


----------



## minnie2

jham said:


> Okay, here's a back to school photo from this morning, however, Seth made completely goofy faces in every picture except the one that contains neighbor children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Jayden's bag from the Disney shopping.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, cropped out the neighbor kids.


Look how happy they are!   



jham said:


> So I was just sitting here on the computer, being lazy (but not naked) because the big kids are in school and everything turned kind of orangey, so I looked out the front door and this is what I saw:
> 
> They said on the news this morning that it was very high fire danger today because it is so dry and windy.  I just hope that is just the hills or a field and not a house.  I was outside for 2 minutes and I can still feel the smoke in my throat.
> 
> ETA:  It is a forest fire, not a house fire.  It's getting kinda big and blowing towards my house, but it is not near any houses right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may now return to your scheduled disboutiquing.


  Stay safe!!!

When I lived in GA Nik was just a baby and we heard this HUGE explosion then saw all of this smoke.  Turns out there was a truck that exploded right in front of our development which was only 2 block from my house.  Let me tell you is was scary!  It burned the siding off houses for at least one block!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Tinka_Belle said:


> I love this dress!!. What pattern is it?
> 
> That is looking real cute. Good Luck on finishing it. I"ll bet your DS is going to be so adorable as Prince Charming.








Simplicity #2834


----------



## jham

SallyfromDE said:


> Simplicity #2834



THAT is a really cool pattern!  I could totally see something piratey with it too.  



minnie2 said:


> Look how happy they are!
> 
> Stay safe!!!
> 
> When I lived in GA Nik was just a baby and we heard this HUGE explosion then saw all of this smoke.  Turns out there was a truck that exploded right in front of our development which was only 2 block from my house.  Let me tell you is was scary!  It burned the siding off houses for at least one block!



 That would be scary.
They were pretty happy to be going back to school  



jessica52877 said:


> Jham! That fire is a little close for comfort. I hope all is well and it was just brush and has been put out!
> 
> Where is Luke in the back to school photos? Dallas made faces in all of his too. Seth and Jayden look cute! Well, guess Seth looks handsome.



I guess the fire is kinda getting bigger and blowing in my direction, but I'm not worried.  There are a lot of houses between it and me...unless the direction changes and it comes at me through the 70 acre field of dry brush behind my house  I've seen a LOT of brush fires on the mountainside in my day and very few houses have ever burned.  

Luke is not in the photos because he doesn't start Kindergarten until next week.  Tomorrow he has his teacher interview.  It will be interesting.  He has issues with the number 5   Where's Miss Cammie when I need her?  Oh yeah, Disneyworld.  
We want to see Dallas' back to school photos!


----------



## jham

Today is the ship date for the BIGDISGRANDMA BIG GIVE!  Thanks to everyone who participated!They are the sweetest family and I just love Karlyn.


----------



## peachygreen

I am looking at some instructions for a couple different projects and they both call out a ballpoint needle.  What is this and where and how do you get it?


----------



## glorib

peachygreen said:


> I am looking at some instructions for a couple different projects and they both call out a ballpoint needle.  What is this and where and how do you get it?



First, What are you making and are you going to post it when you're finished?   


But really, a ballpoint needle is used specifically for knit fabric (like t-shirt type fabric.)  You can get them anywhere that sells sewing machine needles, just look closely at the packages - it should say right on the package "ball point"


----------



## spongemommie05

jham said:


> THAT is a really cool pattern!  I could totally see something piratey with it too.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be scary.
> They were pretty happy to be going back to school
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the fire is kinda getting bigger and blowing in my direction, but I'm not worried.  There are a lot of houses between it and me...unless the direction changes and it comes at me through the 70 acre field of dry brush behind my house  I've seen a LOT of brush fires on the mountainside in my day and very few houses have ever burned.
> 
> Luke is not in the photos because he doesn't start Kindergarten until next week.  Tomorrow he has his teacher interview.  It will be interesting.  He has issues with the number 5   Where's Miss Cammie when I need her?  Oh yeah, Disneyworld.
> We want to see Dallas' back to school photos!


How are you liking the rain is it raining up in your neck of the woods it is pouring down here My kids just got home soaked  But it looks like it is tapering off now..


----------



## Tinka_Belle

peachygreen said:


> I am looking at some instructions for a couple different projects and they both call out a ballpoint needle.  What is this and where and how do you get it?


You can get them in the sewing machine isle at Wal-Mart or any craft store I'm sure.


----------



## xdanielleax

Here are some pics of Violette wearing the dalmatian dress/top.  I think it may be too long and I feel like something is missing....Should I shorten it and add the pants?


----------



## peachygreen

Tinka_Belle said:


> You can get them in the sewing machine isle at Wal-Mart or any craft store I'm sure.



Thanks, I'll have to look up the machine type again.  I think I have only changed my machine needle one time.  I hope it isn't hard to do. 



glorib said:


> First, What are you making and are you going to post it when you're finished?
> 
> 
> But really, a ballpoint needle is used specifically for knit fabric (like t-shirt type fabric.)  You can get them anywhere that sells sewing machine needles, just look closely at the packages - it should say right on the package "ball point"




Yes, I'll post a picture when I am finished.  I need to get a picture of my daughter in her first dress tonight.  I am thinking of making a teeshirt dress and trying my hand at my first applique.  Both of them say they need a ball point needle for sewing the tee-shirt.  I found a really cute Mickey Mouse Material on sale at Hancock fabrics.  I was going to do a t-dress for my daughter out of it and then make a skirt for myself.  

Since it is my first applique, should I do the applique to the shirt first (incase I screw it up) and then attach the skirt?  I'm thinking I should buy 2 shirts just in case.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Back from my mini vacation!  got Toy Story material and a Buzz lightyear fabric book material and mickey halloween material!  so excited!  I could have spent 100's of dollars at the store!  Seems a little drama occured while I was gone.  Seems to happen when I go on vacation.  Hopefully everyone can just get along and be nice.  I have pages to catch up on....



xdanielleax said:


> Here are some pics of Violette wearing the dalmatian dress/top.  I think it may be too long and I feel like something is missing....Should I shorten it and add the pants?



I would add a pink ruffle to the bottom to bring it all together.  Oterwise I think it is really cute!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

xdanielleax said:


> Here are some pics of Violette wearing the dalmatian dress/top.  I think it may be too long and I feel like something is missing....Should I shorten it and add the pants?


I would leave it long and add the pants to it. I think that if you did the pants in pink it would complete the look.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  Back to school for my two oldest today.  Man, there is NO noise in my house.  Timmy is having his breakfast downstairs watching a little Disney this morning.
> 
> So here they are...my 1st and 4th grader...4th grade!!!!  I can't believe it!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got on the scales this morning...I am down *7.5* pounds!!!!!     I am so happy!!!!
> 
> And I wanted to share my secret best new snack that my Dad told me about.  Buy the seedless green grapes, pull off stems, wash, dry, put them in a ziploc and freeze.  Yummy...it's like little ice pops and that are just for me!  I don't let the kids have these...I'm afraid they would choke!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good Monday!



HEY GIRL!  Passed by on the bridge thursday and yesterday and was thinking about you.  I hate that bridge!

They look so cute ready for school.  Our neighborhood was quiet this morning.  Hopefully it stays like that!

YAH for the 7.5 lbs.  I am not having any luck losing weight.  

And I LOVE frozen grapes.  Best snack around.  Crunch, tasty and healthy!



UtahMama said:


> CUTE Lonnie!!!!
> 
> I swear Daizie Dog is smiling!!!!
> 
> Norah can't wait to see Norah's outfit!
> 
> Feeling helpless and lost like the line of ants on Bug's Life when the leaf fell in their path, I FOUND YOU GUYS AGAIN!
> 
> Dang, I missed DRAMA???   People! Tell me when things get juicy!   (Just kidding!)



HEY GIRL!  Where have you been?  I thought you were hiding on us!


----------



## princessmom29

xdanielleax said:


> Here are some pics of Violette wearing the dalmatian dress/top.  I think it may be too long and I feel like something is missing....Should I shorten it and add the pants?



Mabye shorten it and add a pink ruffle?? A girl can never have too many ruffles!


----------



## twob4him

jham said:


> ETA:  It is a forest fire, not a house fire.  It's getting kinda big and blowing towards my house, but it is not near any houses right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may now return to your scheduled disboutiquing.



Hey Jammy - Is everything ok?  Stay safe!!!


----------



## kstgelais4

sohappy said:


> Cute, cute, cute!!  I recognized the soaker waist band right away.  That looks a lot like the Luxe soaker we have (but don't use anymore).


WAIT! WHAT!?! You have a Luxe soaker that you don't use?! Well Thank God I am here to help you out! You must get that into the mail and send it my way! Luxe soakers are my  



Stephres said:


> Thanks for all the comments about the yoyos. I think they will get better with practice.
> 
> Some photos, first day of school:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this morning she wore her little camo outfit:


They look so cute!! Megan looks adorable in the camo outfit!



t-beri said:


> That is so CLEVER!!!   I have to admit I know NOTHING of the cloth diaper world   I have looked into alternatives to disposable ones but NEVER considered cloth ones.  It seems like a few of you here use them, maybe if I ever get pregnant again (keep your fingers crossed) you guys can give me some advice


 Well, You're in luck. I somehow have managed to convert 6 or so people to the cloth diapering world. I am a bit of an advocate. My DH just thinks it is a sickness. lol.



spongemommie05 said:


> Clever , clever that is so awesome.. Can't wait to see the 8 piece wardrobe....
> 
> 
> Here is my model for The shirt i posted This is his Hannah Montanna pose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just for fun i sewed something for Daizie out of my scraps of fabric left   over BUT after the teasing from DH i gave it to jayedyn for her build a bear.. although Daizie did not mind one bit...


Thank you. Both of those pics made me giggle


jham said:


> Okay, here's a back to school photo from this morning, however, Seth made completely goofy faces in every picture except the one that contains neighbor children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is Jayden's bag from the Disney shopping.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, cropped out the neighbor kids.


I like Jaydens bag! Cute!


jham said:


> So I was just sitting here on the computer, being lazy (but not naked) because the big kids are in school and everything turned kind of orangey, so I looked out the front door and this is what I saw:
> 
> They said on the news this morning that it was very high fire danger today because it is so dry and windy.  I just hope that is just the hills or a field and not a house.  I was outside for 2 minutes and I can still feel the smoke in my throat.
> 
> ETA:  It is a forest fire, not a house fire.  It's getting kinda big and blowing towards my house, but it is not near any houses right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may now return to your scheduled disboutiquing.


I really hope you are all safe! That is WAY to close for comfort for me. 3 years ago my parents house burnt down to the ground. I live next door, and the kids and I were home and watched the entire thing. It was traumatizing. 




xdanielleax said:


> Here are some pics of Violette wearing the dalmatian dress/top.  I think it may be too long and I feel like something is missing....Should I shorten it and add the pants?


I would add a ruffle and maybe pants too.


----------



## snubie

kstgelais4 said:


> Well, You're in luck. I somehow have managed to convert 6 or so people to the cloth diapering world. I am a bit of an advocate. My DH just thinks it is a sickness. lol.


If I ever get pregnant, I will be asking you for advice.  I was going to cloth diaper Lauren but got so overwhelmed with all the choices that I gave up.  Speaking of which, I have my first appt. with the Reproductive Endocrinologist next Tuesday morning.  Wish us luck.

Now for my tip of the day... make sure your iron is clean before pressing fabric of a lighter color.  I am making Lauren 's Halloween costume (Belle's yellow dress) and now there is a orange spot of the bodice where I pressed a bit too hard.


----------



## sohappy

kstgelais4 said:


> WAIT! WHAT!?! You have a Luxe soaker that you don't use?! Well Thank God I am here to help you out! You must get that into the mail and send it my way! Luxe soakers are my



Yes, I have a luxe soaker and an elbee fitted and a few other things, mostly mediums.  I will send you a PM.


LOVE the back to school pics.  Megan and Jacob look adorable and so happy.  The pink camo outfit it soo cute.  

And Jayden and Seth- they both look really ready to go back!  How cute are they?!!  I can't wait to see Luke on his first day.  Is he ready?  Jackson was beyond excited.

And Moonk and Big Boy- adorable!  Seriously cute kiddos!

GloriB, Jackson lost his first tooth in July.  OMGoodess it bothered me.  At first, we were both so excited when he had a loose tooth.  The next day, it hit me what a grown up thing loosing a tooth was.  I almost started crying!  I think I need a copy of that "stop growing" memo.


----------



## t-beri

OK, I just wanted to let you all know that I made it through my first day of Algebra unscathed.  BUT we mostly went over terminology and I am a words girl so we'll see what happens when they actually break out numbers...for a few seconds he actually started talking about different infinities and I almost passed out. 

Tomorrow I tackle American Government (I think) Which now that I am in my 30's (see I can't just say 30 anymore damn that 1) I am actually looking forward to. 
...t.


----------



## jessica52877

Okay girlies (and boys) the new board is up and running. I see some of you have seen T's siggy already!

I have set up the board so you have to have a sign in name and be approved, this way all the information as far as the kids names and ages from the wish families isn't able to be found with just doing a search on google. There will probably be no approvals until tomorrow afternoon since someone has to manually approve everyone. 

Here is a new logo to take you to the new board if you want to add it to your signature. Just take out the spaces between the brackets and URL and the brackets and IMG.

[ URL="http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/index.php?boardid=9723"][ IMG]http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e212/stephres/disboutiquers2.jpg[/IMG][/URL] 

Thanks Stephres for doing this!

Shannon will still have her board and will be doing some charity things on it too (but not MAW big gives anymore). She has been so helpful in sharing her info with us. Thanks!

The first family has not yet been posted and looks like it is a while before someone travels. I'll post an update when the info is up and we are ready to fill the different spots but feel free to come on over and look around! We would like to provide more time for creating since we have members all across the world and shipping takes much longer.

Thanks for all the support for the big gives!


----------



## MoeFam

I finished the dress!!!! Yippee!!  Of  course- Laila refuses to wear it...too darn bad- the kid is wearing the dress!!!

I had to skip the easy fit pants as I ran out of material ( that whole bodices upside down thing)- but I found an older pair of jeans and dressed them up.

Now- for why there is no picture. I can't do buttonholes. I dont know how best to attach the straps???? I thought about tacking them down and hand sewing the adorable button over the top- but I worry it will be hard to get on her...any ideas????


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

t-beri said:


> OK, I just wanted to let you all know that I made it through my first day of Algebra unscathed.  BUT we mostly went over terminology and I am a words girl so we'll see what happens when they actually break out numbers...for a few seconds he actually started talking about different infinities and I almost passed out.
> 
> Tomorrow I tackle American Government (I think) Which now that I am in my 30's (see I can't just say 30 anymore damn that 1) I am actually looking forward to.
> ...t.





Congrats!!!  I would fail even basic math if I had to take it again!  

Can't believe all the cloth diaper users on here.  I wish I was "green" enough to have used cloth diapers....i was way too lazy for that!!!

Also didn't realize that we had so many mommies "trying" for a new bundle of joy.  Baby pixie dust  to you all!!!!  I have PCOS so conceiving Aisling naturally was an absolute miracle!  I wish that same miracle for everyone "trying!"


----------



## HeatherSue

minnie2 said:


>


The dog nose cracked me up!  
Cute pouches and such!!  She must be super-cool like Karen if she has a fanny pack!  
I LOOOOVE Nik's skirt!  That is just so pretty!  I thought the hem looked pretty cool in the picture.  So, I wouldn't change it!



Stephres said:


>


They're just too cute, Steph.  Really, you have some gorgeous children!



my*2*angels said:


> THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR PRAYRS AND THOUGHTS FOR RYLIE!  It has been about 2 hours since she last threw up which is FANTASTIC!  She had been throwing up about every 10 minutes!  She has been able to keep down a few sips of pedialyte and  I have just let her have a cracker, so we will see how this goes!  I just couldn't let her keep saying she was hungry and crying for food!  It was sooo sad!  I am praying we can keep down the cracker and are hopefully on the mend!  Thanks again for everyones thoughts and prayers!


I'm glad little Rylie is feeling better!!



MoeFam said:


> *I'm Doing It!!! I am actually sewing something from a pattern!!*


YOU GO!!!!    



spongemommie05 said:


>


 The shirt looks great on Lonnie! His Hannah Montana pose cracked me up!  What a good sport he is!

Daizie looks beautiful in her new dress!  What a great idea for your scraps.  



knitdiva said:


> Hi everyone!
> Just found this thread! I haven't done any sewing in a few years but used to sew most of my clothes. You guys will have me buying fabric before the end of the week
> Linette, I would love to know what pattern you used for these bags??
> Thank you for the last hour spent looking at the beautiful creations!
> 
> Martine


 Martine!!!  We're glad you're here!  Go ahead, buy some fabric. You'll never turn back!!



UtahMama said:


> Feeling helpless and lost like the line of ants on Bug's Life when the leaf fell in their path, I FOUND YOU GUYS AGAIN!


I was thinking of you today because I'm working on getting my SEWING ROOM organized.  You said you wanted pictures of my progress long ago.  But, I just started it last week!  



glorib said:


> OK, first we had the haircut mishap that ended up being super short, making Caleb look older, then he started kindergarten, NOW he's got a loose tooth!  He, of course, couldn't wait to go to school today to tell his friends and his teacher about it!  Should I re-read him the memo that he is to STOP growing up?  I may have to take a break from sewing tonight and scrapbook a little.  I've got this little card that says "SLOW DOWN"  that would be perfect for how I'm feeling right now . . .


 for Lori.  You made me all teary when I read your post.  It's so cool to see them growing up, but so hard at the same time.  *sigh*



jham said:


>


More beautiful kids!  Tessa likes Jayden's dog shirt!  You're right, Tessa's much too young for Jacob!  



jham said:


> So I was just sitting here on the computer, being lazy (but not naked) because the big kids are in school and everything turned kind of orangey, so I looked out the front door and this is what I saw:
> They said on the news this morning that it was very high fire danger today because it is so dry and windy.  I just hope that is just the hills or a field and not a house.  I was outside for 2 minutes and I can still feel the smoke in my throat.
> 
> ETA:  It is a forest fire, not a house fire.  It's getting kinda big and blowing towards my house, but it is not near any houses right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may now return to your scheduled disboutiquing.


First of all YIKES!!!!!  Second of all, if you were naked and had to evacuate immediately , that would be really bad.  I'm glad you're keeping your pants on!  

GREAT JOB on the weight loss!  I am so proud of you!!  I lost 1.5 pounds last week, just trying to eat a little less. But, I haven't actually started WW yet. 



xdanielleax said:


>


Every time you post her picture, my heart melts!  She's such a darling little girl!  I do think it needs something along the bottom now that I see it on.  I agree that a pink ruffle would be really cute!



peachygreen said:


> Since it is my first applique, should I do the applique to the shirt first (incase I screw it up) and then attach the skirt?  I'm thinking I should buy 2 shirts just in case.



Yes, I'd do the applique before you add the skirt.  It's easier without all of that extra fabric in the way.  Make sure you leave room for attaching the skirt below the applique!



snubie said:


> If I ever get pregnant, I will be asking you for advice.  I was going to cloth diaper Lauren but got so overwhelmed with all the choices that I gave up.  Speaking of which, I have my first appt. with the Reproductive Endocrinologist next Tuesday morning.  Wish us luck.


 Good luck!!


----------



## JAM3

Awhile ago I remember seeing some dresses or shirts I can't remember with all the Peter Pan characters on them.  Maybe appliqued.  I am looking for some ideas for DD to either make or purchase. Does anyone remember who made them?  Or made anything they would like to share?
Thanks


----------



## jham

twob4him said:


> Hey Jammy - Is everything ok?  Stay safe!!!



We're okay.  The fire is pretty big (500+ acres) and some homes have been evacuated but they are south of us and I'm sure we'll be fine.  The smoke has gone down a lot.  It is windy now.  



kstgelais4 said:


> I really hope you are all safe! That is WAY to close for comfort for me. 3 years ago my parents house burnt down to the ground. I live next door, and the kids and I were home and watched the entire thing. It was traumatizing.



Wow!  That would be traumatizing!  I remember in High School we were at a park near some friends' house when it burned down. I will never forget watching that.  I can't imagine if it was your parents' home!



snubie said:


> Speaking of which, I have my first appt. with the Reproductive Endocrinologist next Tuesday morning.  Wish us luck.
> 
> Now for my tip of the day... make sure your iron is clean before pressing fabric of a lighter color.  I am making Lauren 's Halloween costume (Belle's yellow dress) and now there is a orange spot of the bodice where I pressed a bit too hard.



Good luck, I've been down that infertility road (believe it or not).  I can't wait to see Lauren's costume!  I think I've talked Lily into being Little Bo Peep.  She kinda wanted to be a butterfly but I didn't know what to do with that and I couldn't find wings I loved.  



MoeFam said:


> I finished the dress!!!! Yippee!!  Of  course- Laila refuses to wear it...too darn bad- the kid is wearing the dress!!!
> 
> I had to skip the easy fit pants as I ran out of material ( that whole bodices upside down thing)- but I found an older pair of jeans and dressed them up.
> 
> Now- for why there is no picture. I can't do buttonholes. I dont know how best to attach the straps???? I thought about tacking them down and hand sewing the adorable button over the top- but I worry it will be hard to get on her...any ideas????



That should work out fine, I've tacked down the straps on that pattern many times and it pulls over her head fine.  Just try it first with safety pins.  



HeatherSue said:


> GREAT JOB on the weight loss!  I am so proud of you!!  I lost 1.5 pounds last week, just trying to eat a little less. But, I haven't actually started WW yet.



Thanks.  I'm way impressed you did 1/5 lbs. just trying to eat a little less!  That doesn't work for me!  That reminds me, I have a CORE recipe to send you that sounded good.  A person at my meeting made it up I think.  I can't do CORE.  



JAM3 said:


> Awhile ago I remember seeing some dresses or shirts I can't remember with all the Peter Pan characters on them.  Maybe appliqued.  I am looking for some ideas for DD to either make or purchase. Does anyone remember who made them?  Or made anything they would like to share?
> Thanks



That would be Heathersue and Lisazoe.  Try the photobucket acct. for pics.  There should be a peter pan category.


----------



## karamat

ncmomof2 said:


> Here are the two fat quarter totes I made today for two of my kids sunday school teachers.  Nothing exciting but pretty good for a first bag!



Cute bags!!  I look at that blue/black/grey fabric everytime I'm in Hobby Lobby.  I really want some but don't know what I'd do with it - not like that's every really stopped me before  



GoofyG said:


> Ok, 3 kids and new baby, I'm so wanting to read a book.  I use to love to read, but as you all know finding the time.(Mine would be when I should be sleeping! )  You all have been talking about the twilight book, well that wouldn't be for me.  As with me reading at night, I don't need my imagination going  .  So, I was seeing if anyone had an idea for a GOOD book to read?  I think it would be a good idea to post books that you really enjoyed, and maybe someone might pick one up!  For me I LOVED "Where the Heart IS" and "To Kill A Mockingbird"   I love that one alot, there for my DS name (Attikus)  This would give me chance to pick up a couple before I leave on vacation, (22 hr drive  ; 3 kids in car seats! )
> Destination the WORLD!
> 
> So Ideas?



I've been reading travel books lately... Honeymoon with My Brother, Tales of a Female Nomad; the 1st and 2nd book by J. Maarten Troost... it must be a sign that I need a vacation!! 

I have heard nothing but good things about the Twilight books.  I am on the wait list for all of them on the on-line book swap group I belong to.  I need to see what the wait list is like at my local library.



LouiesMama said:


> Here is the finished result with the bottom half of the wall painted blue.



So cute!!



kjbrown said:


> Other stuff - I made this for DS.  I made DD a quilt before she was even born, so I figured I really should make something for DS (2!)



I love it.  Thursday/Friday I pieced together a charm quilt for DD.  I have been collecting cat fabrics for probably 10+ years but never could figure out what to do with them.  So, I used them in her quilt - 45 different fabrics and the quilt has 2 of each fabric - eventually she will be able to play a matching game with the blanket.  My mom has a longarm quilting machine and she said I can come over this weekend to play around with it .  I don't think I'll try DD's quilt just yet though.


----------



## kimmylaj

xdanielleax said:


> Here are some pics of Violette wearing the dalmatian dress/top.  I think it may be too long and I feel like something is missing....Should I shorten it and add the pants?


i vote for either pink ruffle or maybe a dark pink ric rac about an inch above the hem



snubie said:


> If I ever get pregnant, I will be asking you for advice.  I was going to cloth diaper Lauren but got so overwhelmed with all the choices that I gave up.  Speaking of which, I have my first appt. with the Reproductive Endocrinologist next Tuesday morning.  Wish us luck.
> 
> Now for my tip of the day... make sure your iron is clean before pressing fabric of a lighter color.  I am making Lauren 's Halloween costume (Belle's yellow dress) and now there is a orange spot of the bodice where I pressed a bit too hard.


Good luck at the doc, fingers crossed for you



t-beri said:


> OK, I just wanted to let you all know that I made it through my first day of Algebra unscathed.  BUT we mostly went over terminology and I am a words girl so we'll see what happens when they actually break out numbers...for a few seconds he actually started talking about different infinities and I almost passed out.
> 
> Tomorrow I tackle American Government (I think) Which now that I am in my 30's (see I can't just say 30 anymore damn that 1) I am actually looking forward to.
> ...t.


dont feel too bad i am still in disney and one of the researchers asked me to do a survey .. i said yes of course maybe it'll get me a discount code in the future... anyway sorry back to the point he asked my age and i had to think about it because i certainly feel younger than my 32 years oh well



MoeFam said:


> I finished the dress!!!! Yippee!!  Of  course- Laila refuses to wear it...too darn bad- the kid is wearing the dress!!!
> 
> I had to skip the easy fit pants as I ran out of material ( that whole bodices upside down thing)- but I found an older pair of jeans and dressed them up.
> 
> Now- for why there is no picture. I can't do buttonholes. I dont know how best to attach the straps???? I thought about tacking them down and hand sewing the adorable button over the top- but I worry it will be hard to get on her...any ideas????


 i sewed snaps to a top and then just sewed the button on over it.  i was afraid of buttonholes but i have been practicing on extra fabric... it seems pretty ok, although i am fearful of real clothes.


----------



## sheridee32

snubie said:


> If I ever get pregnant, I will be asking you for advice.  I was going to cloth diaper Lauren but got so overwhelmed with all the choices that I gave up.  Speaking of which, I have my first appt. with the Reproductive Endocrinologist next Tuesday morning.  Wish us luck.
> 
> Now for my tip of the day... make sure your iron is clean before pressing fabric of a lighter color.  I am making Lauren 's Halloween costume (Belle's yellow dress) and now there is a orange spot of the bodice where I pressed a bit too hard.



When my daughter who is now 25 was a baby we had to use cloth diapers she was allergic to disposable diapers.


----------



## xdanielleax

Sorry to most more pics of this outfit lol...but I made the top shorter and made easy fit pants to go along with it.  I'm much happier now.  It looks more together   MORE pics tomorrow with Violette in it..haha


----------



## mrsmiller

I do not want to see this fabric again (it was given to me) I still have 2 panels (1 yard each) so anyone interested I will mail it to you ....BTW each bag that I made uses less than 1/2 yard

this is the shopping bags that I made for my sister

this one has a zipper in the front and is lined











no lining







there are 3 bags in this bundle








this was my inspiration






linnette


----------



## GoofyG

Could someone tell the model of the Disney machine they liked?  I googled and was see what was out there.  I'm really wanting to learn to sew, and thought it would be nice to have disney embroidering.


----------



## teresajoy

UtahMama said:


> Feeling helpless and lost like the line of ants on Bug's Life when the leaf fell in their path, I FOUND YOU GUYS AGAIN!


Good to see you again Wendy!!!  We miss you around here! Don't leave us for so long! 


jham said:


> You know, as soon as I was able to think clearly, that was my first thought!   So I just went to my WW weigh in and I lost 6.4 lbs. this week!  Thank you stomach virus!  That brings me to a grand total of...drumroll please...17.8 lbs. in 6 weeks!    I only tell you this so that I CAN NOT GIVE UP!!!  And it surely would not be so high if I hadn't been sick.
> 
> 
> Aw, so cute!  You tell that handsome Jacob that Tessa is WAY too young for him



YIPPEE on your weight loss!!!!!!!

And, I AGREE Tessa is too young for him, he needs someone Arminda's age (and TRUST me, she agrees!!!) 



glorib said:


> OK, first we had the haircut mishap that ended up being super short, making Caleb look older, then he started kindergarten, NOW he's got a loose tooth!  He, of course, couldn't wait to go to school today to tell his friends and his teacher about it!  Should I re-read him the memo that he is to STOP growing up?  I may have to take a break from sewing tonight and scrapbook a little.  I've got this little card that says "SLOW DOWN"  that would be perfect for how I'm feeling right now . . .




Awww,  

Lydia lost her first tooth last night! I had no idea she even had a lose tooth! She is completely different from Arminda though. If Arminda has a lose tooth, she doesn't want you to even TOUCH it. Lydia tried yanking it out herself, then came to me and told me to do it! 



jham said:


> Okay, here's a back to school photo from this morning, however, Seth made completely goofy faces in every picture except the one that contains neighbor children.


They look so cute!!! I love Jayden's shoes, bag and shirt! 



jham said:


> You may now return to your scheduled disboutiquing.


WOW that looks scary! I'm glad you are ok! 



xdanielleax said:


>


So cute!!! 


Stephres said:


>


Aww, they look so sweet! Does Jacob have his arm around his little sister?  

Arminda thought they looked pretty cute too! 

That dolphin statue in the background made me laugh! 



kstgelais4 said:


> I really hope you are all safe! That is WAY to close for comfort for me. 3 years ago my parents house burnt down to the ground. I live next door, and the kids and I were home and watched the entire thing. It was traumatizing.


That had to be so awful! Was anyone hurt? 



mrsmiller said:


> I do not want to see this fabric again (it was given to me) I still have 2 panels (1 yard each) so anyone interested I will mail it to you ....BTW each bag that I made uses less than 1/2 yard
> 
> this is the shopping bags that I made for my sister
> 
> this one has a zipper in the front and is lined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was my inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linnette


I love it Linnette!!! And, the picture of your inspiration made me giggle! 
Your sister is lucky! 


GoofyG said:


> Could someone tell the model of the Disney machine they liked?  I googled and was see what was out there.  I'm really wanting to learn to sew, and thought it would be nice to have disney embroidering.




I have the Brother 270D, but I can't tell you if I like it, because I haven't embroidered with it yet!


----------



## Stephres

Teresa, you like our neighbor's mailbox? His wife was telling me he is so proud of it she didn't have the heart to tell him that everyone snickers behind his back about it. Anyway, it makes giving directions to our house easy!

Thank you so much Stacy (sohappy) and Amy (Clutterbug)!!! And everyone else who offered to find the Eeyore fabric too! You guys are so sweet and you made a little girl happy!

I made just a plain twirl skirt and matching t for our friend. She has really been through a lot, her best friend whom she played with almost every day has been sick and she has only been able to see her a handful of times since December. 

She loved the outfit! She kept taking it out of the bag and touching the Eeyore on the shirt and looking at the skirt. So thanks again disboutiqers!


----------



## minnie2

snubie said:


> If I ever get pregnant, I will be asking you for advice.  I was going to cloth diaper Lauren but got so overwhelmed with all the choices that I gave up.  Speaking of which, I have my first appt. with the Reproductive Endocrinologist next Tuesday morning.  Wish us luck.
> 
> Now for my tip of the day... make sure your iron is clean before pressing fabric of a lighter color.  I am making Lauren 's Halloween costume (Belle's yellow dress) and now there is a orange spot of the bodice where I pressed a bit too hard.


 Wishing you pink and blue   It took us 3.5 yrs and a dr telling me' It is highly unlikely you will ever conceive naturally' as well as him saying you are NOT a candidate for artificial insemination only IVF .  Then  I cried up a storm and mourned and went and proved him wrong that very next month.  George actually questioned if it was his  then 9 months later Nikki was here.  so I wsh you all the    in the world!



MoeFam said:


> I finished the dress!!!! Yippee!!  Of  course- Laila refuses to wear it...too darn bad- the kid is wearing the dress!!!
> 
> I had to skip the easy fit pants as I ran out of material ( that whole bodices upside down thing)- but I found an older pair of jeans and dressed them up.
> 
> Now- for why there is no picture. I can't do buttonholes. I dont know how best to attach the straps???? I thought about tacking them down and hand sewing the adorable button over the top- but I worry it will be hard to get on her...any ideas????


I can't wait to see it.  Why can't you do button holes?  Nervous?  If that is it practice on scrap.  It scares me every single time but once it is done I am so happy I did it!



xdanielleax said:


> Sorry to most more pics of this outfit lol...but I made the top shorter and made easy fit pants to go along with it.  I'm much happier now.  It looks more together   MORE pics tomorrow with Violette in it..haha


Love it!  I can't wait to do those easy fit pants!  Once I finish Nik's school outfit which hopefully will be today!  Then I will start it.


mrsmiller said:


> I do not want to see this fabric again (it was given to me) I still have 2 panels (1 yard each) so anyone interested I will mail it to you ....BTW each bag that I made uses less than 1/2 yard
> 
> this is the shopping bags that I made for my sister
> 
> this one has a zipper in the front and is lined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are 3 bags in this bundle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linnette


really great!  I wish I could think of a project for that material.  Maybe and Animal kingdom dress or pants???



GoofyG said:


> Could someone tell the model of the Disney machine they liked?  I googled and was see what was out there.  I'm really wanting to learn to sew, and thought it would be nice to have disney embroidering.


I had the 270D and I had MAJOR problems with it. I went through 3 of them in 1 month.  Then finally last week and exchanged it and got  a brother innov-is 40 Project runway one.   I LOVEd the disney and was so sad to exchange it but it was just so frustrating that it kept jamming and making this awful noise.  There are several on here who have it and LOVE it.  I wish I could say I was one of them I was looking forward to learning to embroider. 

 Now that I have the new one I can actually see a difference in the machines.  

 JMO!!!!!!



Stephres said:


> I made just a plain twirl skirt and matching t for our friend. She has really been through a lot, her best friend whom she played with almost every day has been sick and she has only been able to see her a handful of times since December.
> 
> She loved the outfit! She kept taking it out of the bag and touching the Eeyore on the shirt and looking at the skirt. So thanks again disboutiqers!


I am so glad you found it!  I am happy to hear the little girl likes it so much.  That melt my heart!   It came out so pretty!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

mrsmiller said:


> I do not want to see this fabric again (it was given to me) I still have 2 panels (1 yard each) so anyone interested I will mail it to you ....BTW each bag that I made uses less than 1/2 yard
> 
> this is the shopping bags that I made for my sister
> 
> this one has a zipper in the front and is lined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are 3 bags in this bundle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was my inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linnette


Linnette, Those are really great. Those are much nicer than the plain black ones that I bought. It looks like they might fit more stuff in them.


----------



## keywestbride

Stephres said:


> Teresa, you like our neighbor's mailbox? His wife was telling me he is so proud of it she didn't have the heart to tell him that everyone snickers behind his back about it. Anyway, it makes giving directions to our house easy!
> 
> Thank you so much Stacy (sohappy) and Amy (Clutterbug)!!! And everyone else who offered to find the Eeyore fabric too! You guys are so sweet and you made a little girl happy!
> 
> I made just a plain twirl skirt and matching t for our friend. She has really been through a lot, her best friend whom she played with almost every day has been sick and she has only been able to see her a handful of times since December.
> 
> She loved the outfit! She kept taking it out of the bag and touching the Eeyore on the shirt and looking at the skirt. So thanks again disboutiqers!



That's darling!  Love the K with the Eeyore!


----------



## peachygreen

Dang it, I hit the back button accidently and lost my post.

So last night I pulled out the dress I made and asked my daughter to try it on.  I wasn't sure if she would be accomidating as it was getting close to bedtime and she can be stubborn about changing clothes sometimes.  But, when she saw it, her eyes got big and she pratcially ripped off the dress she was wearing to try it on.  "It's soooooo pretty mommy" was her comment.  Excuse the wild child hair.  She had already removed her ponies for the evening.  








It needs to be shortened by about 4" I think and I would like to figure out a way to take it in as she looks like she is swimming in it.  

Other projects.  (I had fun at the fabric store).
Last night I got the patten pieces cut out for this next project.  It is going to be an a-line dress for my DD to wear to our Crystal Palace breakfast.  If I have time, I should have enough extra material to make a skirt for myself that matches.  This outfit is a little more formal looking than some of the rest.





The t-dress I am planning on will be with this fabric.  I am debating on what color t-shirt to use.  I was thinking of using a white t-shirt and doing a Mickey Head Applique in the same material as the skirt.  I also have enough of this material for a matching skirt for me.  How do you think that would look?  





And last but not least.  I couldn't resist this material since we are at Disney for Halloween.  I'm not 100% sure what I am going to do with it yet though.


----------



## peachygreen

I'm confused.  I resized those 2 x-large pictures, but they are still showing up x-large.  In the Photobucket though, they show up as the smaller size?

ETA:  I think I figured it out.  I am sure there was an easier way, but I saved them as a copy (Same size) and it worked this time.


----------



## clairemolly

peachygreen said:


> The t-dress I am planning on will be with this fabric.  I am debating on what color t-shirt to use.  I was thinking of using a white t-shirt and doing a Mickey Head Applique in the same material as the skirt.  I also have enough of this material for a matching skirt for me.  How do you think that would look?



My MIL made dresses for my girls with this fabric.  I posted Claire's a few pages back but can post Molly's tonight.  Hers is more of a shirt length and she has lime green capris to match.

MIL also did an applique with this fabric on a bluish shirt for Claire.  I can post pics of them for you tonight when I get home from work so you can see how those two colors look.  I love it with the lime green!  White would be cute too though.


----------



## minnie2

peachygreen said:


> Dang it, I hit the back button accidently and lost my post.
> 
> So last night I pulled out the dress I made and asked my daughter to try it on.  I wasn't sure if she would be accomidating as it was getting close to bedtime and she can be stubborn about changing clothes sometimes.  But, when she saw it, her eyes got big and she pratcially ripped off the dress she was wearing to try it on.  "It's soooooo pretty mommy" was her comment.  Excuse the wild child hair.  She had already removed her ponies for the evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It needs to be shortened by about 4" I think and I would like to figure out a way to take it in as she looks like she is swimming in it.
> 
> Other projects.  (I had fun at the fabric store).
> Last night I got the patten pieces cut out for this next project.  It is going to be an a-line dress for my DD to wear to our Crystal Palace breakfast.  If I have time, I should have enough extra material to make a skirt for myself that matches.  This outfit is a little more formal looking than some of the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The t-dress I am planning on will be with this fabric.  I am debating on what color t-shirt to use.  I was thinking of using a white t-shirt and doing a Mickey Head Applique in the same material as the skirt.  I also have enough of this material for a matching skirt for me.  How do you think that would look?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least.  I couldn't resist this material since we are at Disney for Halloween.  I'm not 100% sure what I am going to do with it yet though.


 Love the little dress!  If you look back in the thread I posted some wallets and sunglass cases I made with it because I wanted something for me!    I like the dress long but it you really want to shorten it what about making it a top and with the extra fabric make bright pink easy fit pants and use the extra fabric from the top to make a cute ruffle!

 Love the other fabric. I also have that halloween Mickey fabric.  I was going to make the kids a trick or treat bag out of it but I am thinking about making a fun halloween outfit for each of them  My fear is since they go to public school they wouldn't be able to wear it...  I might ask their teachers if it would be a problem before I make an outfit.


----------



## HeatherSue

JAM3 said:


> Awhile ago I remember seeing some dresses or shirts I can't remember with all the Peter Pan characters on them.  Maybe appliqued.  I am looking for some ideas for DD to either make or purchase. Does anyone remember who made them?  Or made anything they would like to share?
> Thanks


Are you talking about the Peter Pan silhouettes?  I made a dress for Tessa with all the characters in silhouette in front of the moon.  I made another one with Peter Pan and a pirate ship.

They were both CASEd a few times and I'm rather proud of that fact!  I'll PM you with pics.



Stephres said:


> Teresa, you like our neighbor's mailbox? His wife was telling me he is so proud of it she didn't have the heart to tell him that everyone snickers behind his back about it. Anyway, it makes giving directions to our house easy!
> 
> Thank you so much Stacy (sohappy) and Amy (Clutterbug)!!! And everyone else who offered to find the Eeyore fabric too! You guys are so sweet and you made a little girl happy!
> 
> I made just a plain twirl skirt and matching t for our friend. She has really been through a lot, her best friend whom she played with almost every day has been sick and she has only been able to see her a handful of times since December.
> 
> She loved the outfit! She kept taking it out of the bag and touching the Eeyore on the shirt and looking at the skirt. So thanks again disboutiqers!


How sweet of you to make that for her, Steph   I love it! 

As for your neighbor's mailbox.  I saw some of those up by Lake Michigan.  It may look silly in Florida, but it looks rediculous in Michigan!!



peachygreen said:


> The t-dress I am planning on will be with this fabric.  I am debating on what color t-shirt to use.  I was thinking of using a white t-shirt and doing a Mickey Head Applique in the same material as the skirt.  I also have enough of this material for a matching skirt for me.  How do you think that would look?



Your daughter is SUCH a cutie!!  Doesn't it feel good when they like what you've made them? The dress looks really cute, too.  If you want it to look more fitted, you could always make a sash out of coordinating fabric to tie around her waist.  Or, you could shirr the back a little.  

I think that fabric would look great with a white t.  A matching skirt for yourself would be SO cute!!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Stephres said:


>



Cute outfit!  I'm glad you were able to find some of the fabric.



peachygreen said:


> It needs to be shortened by about 4" I think and I would like to figure out a way to take it in as she looks like she is swimming in it.



I think it looks like it fits just fine, but if you wanted it to look a bit more fitted you can always add ties to the sides & tie it in the back.  I've done that to several dresses & peasant tops.


----------



## Disney 4 Me

xdanielleax said:


> Sorry to most more pics of this outfit lol...but I made the top shorter and made easy fit pants to go along with it.  I'm much happier now.  It looks more together   MORE pics tomorrow with Violette in it..haha



That looks perfect! I can't wait to see it on Violette. Great job!


----------



## Disney 4 Me

Stephres said:


> Thank you so much Stacy (sohappy) and Amy (Clutterbug)!!! And everyone else who offered to find the Eeyore fabric too! You guys are so sweet and you made a little girl happy!
> 
> I made just a plain twirl skirt and matching t for our friend. She has really been through a lot, her best friend whom she played with almost every day has been sick and she has only been able to see her a handful of times since December.
> 
> She loved the outfit! She kept taking it out of the bag and touching the Eeyore on the shirt and looking at the skirt. So thanks again disboutiqers!




This turned out so adorable! How sweet of you to make it. I love Eeyore. He always looks so sad, but he's not. He's just taking everything in stride, no worries or problems.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

peachygreen said:


> Dang it, I hit the back button accidently and lost my post.
> 
> So last night I pulled out the dress I made and asked my daughter to try it on.  I wasn't sure if she would be accomidating as it was getting close to bedtime and she can be stubborn about changing clothes sometimes.  But, when she saw it, her eyes got big and she pratcially ripped off the dress she was wearing to try it on.  "It's soooooo pretty mommy" was her comment.  Excuse the wild child hair.  She had already removed her ponies for the evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It needs to be shortened by about 4" I think and I would like to figure out a way to take it in as she looks like she is swimming in it.
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least.  I couldn't resist this material since we are at Disney for Halloween.  I'm not 100% sure what I am going to do with it yet though.



Love the dress!  It is really cool.  I just love the fabric...I have never seen it until I saw it posted here.  Great job!

And I just bought that halloween fabric too!  Can't wait till I figure out what to do with it!


----------



## Stephres

peachygreen said:


>



Hey, no apologizing for hair! Seriously, she looks like such a cutie in her new dress. If you want to tighten it up a little, I would add a few rows of shirring to the back. It's very easy, you just take elastic thread and wind it around the bobbin and then sew on the longest stitch. I bet Teresa has a link to a better explanation in her bookmarks. Anyway, I did it here:






You can also add a sash to tie in the back, which I did here:






Hope that helps! It really is cute and your daughter is a doll!



HeatherSue said:


> As for your neighbor's mailbox.  I saw some of those up by Lake Michigan.  It may look silly in Florida, but it looks rediculous in Michigan!!



 Yes, that would be even worse!



Disney 4 Me said:


> This turned out so adorable! How sweet of you to make it. I love Eeyore. He always looks so sad, but he's not. He's just taking everything in stride, no worries or problems.



Thanks! I wasn't sure how much she would like it because she is a bigger girl and doesn't do all the ruffles and frills that Megan does, but she loved it! I almost cried (almost!). I think I need to make her a colored pencil rollup with the extras.


----------



## minnie2

I finally finished Nikki's back to school outfit!    Man the shirt was a pain in the butt!  Inside it really looks like a franken shirt!  the tank o the inside kept falling down so I added straps.  The sleeves look different legnths but it is crumpled at her shoulder.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






You can really see where I had to keep deepening the darts in the back.  I made her a size 8 where she probably should have had the 5 but there was no way I was going to make an almost 9 yr old a size 5   If I had made the 5 I would have had to add to the pattern and it would have been even more a mess.
You can also see where I edged it so it wouldn't fray which I thought wouldn't show Then when I realized it would it was too late and I decided that the different colored thread was the style! 






 Ok she insisted on seeing if it will twirl!  That is my girl!





 Carla if you are out there feel free to make a pattern like this with your twist!  I am a total convert to the YCMT   

 I love the idea of this outfit but man is was a pain in the butt to make!  Then the inside being so franken pattern bothers me....  Oh well she is happy and that is all that matters.  Hopefully no one who doesn't sew will notice the issues with the outfit!

 Oh and Carla another pattern idea is leggings for older girls!


----------



## UtahMama

Oh my gosh you guys!

I love all the cool stuff y'all have been making!

My sewing machine (and ALL the stuff associated with it) is considered _clutter_ since our house is on the market. We haven't had very many people come through (lovely economy these days, eh?) but "yous" are tempting me horribly! 

So, as Jahmmie posted, Utah is on fire!

I have this daycare buddy who is just barely 1 and the smoke is making his asthma flare up! The smoke is thick even down here (but it's right next to Jham!)

In other news, my next door neighbors have a goat. A meeeean male goat that goes berzerk if you go near it. They have him tied up to their trampoline and he's all tangled up with his rope (maybe it's a chain...cant get close enough to see) and he's been there for 5 days! 

HELLO? Poor goat! My kids keep throwing him food. 

 I don't want to be a bad neighbor, but I think I should call Animal Control or something. He's not being cared for. (My neighbors don't speak English, or I'd ask them what's up *nicely*)


----------



## t-beri

WOW Niki looks bigger and bigger every day..It's hard to believe she could possibly fit in a size 5, she looks so grown.  My son is weird sizing. He needs a 9 in length but could fit a 7 around his waist.  We buy 8's or 9's w/ the elastic tabs and he has to pull them all the way tight   Shirts are a pain too, he really needs a small through his shoulders but they are too short.  I hope he grows to a normal size soon.

I think the outfit came out great


----------



## t-beri

UtahMama said:


> I don't want to be a bad neighbor, but I think I should call Animal Control or something. He's not being cared for. (My neighbors don't speak English, or I'd ask them what's up *nicely*)



Do NOT FEEL LIKE A BAD NEIGHBOR!!!  You go right ahead and call animal control!  They should be ashamed of themselves.   

I hope everyone is staying safe out there in UTAH!!  Has Jeanne moved out of the house?  I can't imagine being in all of that smoke.  FL. caught on fire a couple of years ago and for MONTHS we were breathing in smoke, but it was far enough away that it was mostly just annoying.  I really hope you are all doing ok 


...t.


----------



## minnie2

UtahMama said:


> Oh my gosh you guys!
> 
> I love all the cool stuff y'all have been making!
> 
> My sewing machine (and ALL the stuff associated with it) is considered _clutter_ since our house is on the market. We haven't had very many people come through (lovely economy these days, eh?) but "yous" are tempting me horribly!
> 
> So, as Jahmmie posted, Utah is on fire!
> 
> I have this daycare buddy who is just barely 1 and the smoke is making his asthma flare up! The smoke is thick even down here (but it's right next to Jham!)
> 
> In other news, my next door neighbors have a goat. A meeeean male goat that goes berzerk if you go near it. They have him tied up to their trampoline and he's all tangled up with his rope (maybe it's a chain...cant get close enough to see) and he's been there for 5 days!
> 
> HELLO? Poor goat! My kids keep throwing him food.
> 
> I don't want to be a bad neighbor, but I think I should call Animal Control or something. He's not being cared for. (My neighbors don't speak English, or I'd ask them what's up *nicely*)


Oh how scary!  Every one please stay safe!!!!

 As for the goat I would defiantly call animal control!  



t-beri said:


> WOW Niki looks bigger and bigger every day..It's hard to believe she could possibly fit in a size 5, she looks so grown.  My son is weird sizing. He needs a 9 in length but could fit a 7 around his waist.  We buy 8's or 9's w/ the elastic tabs and he has to pull them all the way tight   Shirts are a pain too, he really needs a small through his shoulders but they are too short.  I hope he grows to a normal size soon.
> 
> I think the outfit came out great


 She does look big but then again she is as tall as alot of 3rd graders but she is such a small frame.  ( I am soo jealous!   )  She had a skirt on yesterday that was a 5 but i made her retire it because her butt was hanging out.  She needs slim in everything. 7slims are too short but fit her around the butt and hips but 8slims fall off her but fit her in the length.  UGH!   When I measure her she is usually between a 5 and 6 around but an 8 or more for length.  It is crazy!!!!!  the other day in in Joann's I was measuring my girlfriends 2 yr old for a shirred dress she was going to make and Nikki and her were the same around and her dd isn't heavy. .Most of her friends are a good 30lbs bigger then her and are in no way heavy!  It is crazy!  So i feel your pain with the whole sizing issue!  



Then you have my son who isn't fat at all but he needs a 7 waist ad probably a 5 length!  He even weighs more then her at 6!!  


In away I really hope she stays tiny and then she won't have the weight issues that the rest of our family has..


----------



## disneymommieof2

Stephres said:


> She loved the outfit! She kept taking it out of the bag and touching the Eeyore on the shirt and looking at the skirt. So thanks again disboutiqers!


Well why wouldn't she love it!?!? It really is adorable!! I love eeyore!! And megan is such a cute model!!


peachygreen said:


> So last night I pulled out the dress I made and asked my daughter to try it on.  I wasn't sure if she would be accomidating as it was getting close to bedtime and she can be stubborn about changing clothes sometimes.  But, when she saw it, her eyes got big and she pratcially ripped off the dress she was wearing to try it on.  "It's soooooo pretty mommy" was her comment.  Excuse the wild child hair.  She had already removed her ponies for the evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It needs to be shortened by about 4" I think and I would like to figure out a way to take it in as she looks like she is swimming in it.


  She looks really cute! I have sewn a piece of elastic in the back to pull it in a bit. Pin it down and pull the elastic tight. Just make sure it's straight.   I have been afraid to try shirring. Your other projects sound great too!! That toile is really sweet! 



minnie2 said:


> You can really see where I had to keep deepening the darts in the back.  I made her a size 8 where she probably should have had the 5 but there was no way I was going to make an almost 9 yr old a size 5   If I had made the 5 I would have had to add to the pattern and it would have been even more a mess.
> You can also see where I edged it so it wouldn't fray which I thought wouldn't show Then when I realized it would it was too late and I decided that the different colored thread was the style!


I think it looks great and your dd looks happy!! Well worth the pain in the butt! Just hope she doesn't ask for another one just like it!


----------



## NaeNae

minnie2 said:


> Oh how scary!  Every one please stay safe!!!!
> 
> As for the goat I would defiantly call animal control!
> 
> She does look big but then again she is as tall as alot of 3rd graders but she is such a small frame.  ( I am soo jealous!   )  She had a skirt on yesterday that was a 5 but i made her retire it because her butt was hanging out.  She needs slim in everything. 7slims are too short but fit her around the butt and hips but 8slims fall off her but fit her in the length.  UGH!   When I measure her she is usually between a 5 and 6 around but an 8 or more for length.  It is crazy!!!!!  the other day in in Joann's I was measuring my girlfriends 2 yr old for a shirred dress she was going to make and Nikki and her were the same around and her dd isn't heavy. .Most of her friends are a good 30lbs bigger then her and are in no way heavy!  It is crazy!  So i feel your pain with the whole sizing issue!
> 
> 
> 
> Then you have my son who isn't fat at all but he needs a 7 waist ad probably a 5 length!  He even weighs more then her at 6!!
> 
> 
> In away I really hope she stays tiny and then she won't have the weight issues that the rest of our family has..




I have the same problem with my DGD4.  I use a size 1 or 2 and then lengthen it a bunch.  She can wear a ready made size 4 to get the length but a lot of times it is big in the shoulders and chest.  She has to have pants with the adjustable elastic.  She turned 4 in March and I think she finally hit 30 lbs.  We measured her and she is 39" with her shoes on so I guess still no "Soarin" on this trip.  Maybe when we go in Feb. she will finally be 40".


----------



## disneymommieof2

So I have only been able to scan the last four days- It was a BUSY weekend. We went to the State Fair (I went twice-once with the family & once for work), and went to the class reunion. Oh yeah I also has an emergency root canal on thursday and had that finished yesterday!   
The reunion was just ok- I guess most of the reunion committee bailed and left everything up to one person! So there were only about 70 people there- out of 550+ But some of my friends were there and if nothing else my hubby and I had a kid free evening. And I was the ONLY one (that I know of) that brought pictures or a Yearbook! 

So who wants to go on a trip to the Great Minnesota Get Together???.....


----------



## disneymommieof2

So first we'll visit the kidway 
We'll call the this Dumbo in disguise:




And here is mommy and sophia on the carousel:




(btw it was stopped when this picture was taken)
Here we go.....




Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Oh look it's time for the Parade:
Hey everyone it's the Gedney Pickle:




And MNs "other" state bird:




The Mosquito- 
Hungry??  How about some food on a stick?!




Macaroni and cheese- Yum Yum!!
One of the highest honors here in MN is Princess Kay of the Milky Way- They get their likenesses carved into a 60 lb brick of butter- Think I'm Kidding? 




These girls get to sit in a freezing cold rotating chamber while the artist carves. 
Lucas' two favorite things:







Butterflies and...







Little farm hands- They take you through the whole farm "experience" from milking the cow to picking apples and taking everything to market. 
We get our picture taken by this same charlie brown every year! 
And oh yes can't forget the Animals




And who doesn't love bart simpson!?!?




Well we had a pretty good day- it rained a little and was windy enough to not be so blazing hot!

Hope you enjoyed our little trip to the Minnesota State Fair!!


----------



## UtahMama

disneymommieof2 said:


>



Two thoughts:

1. CUUUUTE!

2. my craving for bacon is GONE now.  .

*disneymommie, COOL mini-TR!!!! Loved it! I must have some deep fried food on a stick!


----------



## caribear

Well, this is not really "sewing" related, but......I am looking for a place to buy grosgrain ribbon in bulk for a good price. A friend and I are making korker hairbows for our dds as well as to sell at school/fairs/ect...If anyone has any info please let me know! Thanks!!


----------



## peachygreen

disneymommieof2 said:


> She looks really cute! I have sewn a piece of elastic in the back to pull it in a bit. Pin it down and pull the elastic tight. Just make sure it's straight.   I have been afraid to try shirring. Your other projects sound great too!! That toile is really sweet!


Thanks.  I might have to try the elastic.  I just downloaded the shirring instructions.  I may try that on a spare piece of fabric first.  




clairemolly said:


> My MIL made dresses for my girls with this fabric.  I posted Claire's a few pages back but can post Molly's tonight.  Hers is more of a shirt length and she has lime green capris to match.
> 
> MIL also did an applique with this fabric on a bluish shirt for Claire.  I can post pics of them for you tonight when I get home from work so you can see how those two colors look.  I love it with the lime green!  White would be cute too though.


I think I remember seeing that outfit.  I would love to see the outfit tonight and the applique.  This will be my first attempt at an applique.  I'm a little nervous.



minnie2 said:


> Love the little dress!  If you look back in the thread I posted some wallets and sunglass cases I made with it because I wanted something for me!    I like the dress long but it you really want to shorten it what about making it a top and with the extra fabric make bright pink easy fit pants and use the extra fabric from the top to make a cute ruffle!
> 
> Love the other fabric. I also have that halloween Mickey fabric.  I was going to make the kids a trick or treat bag out of it but I am thinking about making a fun halloween outfit for each of them  My fear is since they go to public school they wouldn't be able to wear it...  I might ask their teachers if it would be a problem before I make an outfit.


I saw the wallets and glasses cases yesterday.  I may have to try that with some of my spare material.  I normally like my DD dresses long, but I'm afraid she might trip at WDW.  
A trick or treat bag sounds like a great idea.  It would also be super easy to fold in the suit case.  I really need to find out if they are still doing ToTing at downtown Disney this year.  We are skipping the MNSSHP (I can't imagine keeping my 2-1/2 year old up long enough to make the tickets worth it) party, but I would love to take her ToTing if I can.  I was thinking of doing a dress in the same pattern as the one above for her.  I'm thinking I have one too many dresses for Halloween though.  (Crystal Palace with Pooh is in the Morning and I have her Minnie Mouse costume dress for later).  



HeatherSue said:


> Your daughter is SUCH a cutie!!  Doesn't it feel good when they like what you've made them? The dress looks really cute, too.  If you want it to look more fitted, you could always make a sash out of coordinating fabric to tie around her waist.  Or, you could shirr the back a little.
> 
> I think that fabric would look great with a white t.  A matching skirt for yourself would be SO cute!!


It was so nice to know she loved the dress so much.  Thank you for saying she is a cutie.  I think so, but I'm her mom, so I have to.   I am thinking of trying some sample shirring, but if that doesn't work a sash might work.  The dress is one size larger than it probably should have been.  



100AcrePrincess said:


> I think it looks like it fits just fine, but if you wanted it to look a bit more fitted you can always add ties to the sides & tie it in the back.  I've done that to several dresses & peasant tops.


Would I have to take the seam out to add ties?



mommyof2princesses said:


> Love the dress!  It is really cool.  I just love the fabric...I have never seen it until I saw it posted here.  Great job!
> 
> And I just bought that halloween fabric too!  Can't wait till I figure out what to do with it!


Thanks.



Stephres said:


> Hey, no apologizing for hair! Seriously, she looks like such a cutie in her new dress. If you want to tighten it up a little, I would add a few rows of shirring to the back. It's very easy, you just take elastic thread and wind it around the bobbin and then sew on the longest stitch. I bet Teresa has a link to a better explanation in her bookmarks. Hope that helps! It really is cute and your daughter is a doll!


Her hair drives me batty when it is down.  I am planning to finally get it cut in October for the first time.  (I am also nervous about this as I can finally pull it back easliy, but I would like it all to be even).  
Thanks for the pictures.  That helps give me an idea what the shirring would look like.  How many rows of Shirring did you use?


----------



## MoeFam

Just a silly question

Today while working on CarlaC's easy fit pants- ( LOVE IT) my machine came unthreaded a bazillion times- popped right out of the needle. Any ideas? 

I have the Singer Esteem from Target, and was using Coats and Clark thread from Wally World. I did replace the needle yesterday- could that be part of it???

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

t-beri said:


> OK, I just wanted to let you all know that I made it through my first day of Algebra unscathed.  BUT we mostly went over terminology and I am a words girl so we'll see what happens when they actually break out numbers...for a few seconds he actually started talking about different infinities and I almost passed out.
> 
> Tomorrow I tackle American Government (I think) Which now that I am in my 30's (see I can't just say 30 anymore damn that 1) I am actually looking forward to.
> ...t.



Ugh!  I flunked College Algebra 3 times...yep!  3!  Hated it!!!!  Finally took it for the 4th time and passed.  Never finished college, but Algebra would not get the best of me!



jham said:


> You know, as soon as I was able to think clearly, that was my first thought!   So I just went to my WW weigh in and I lost 6.4 lbs. this week!  Thank you stomach virus!  That brings me to a grand total of...drumroll please...17.8 lbs. in 6 weeks!    I only tell you this so that I CAN NOT GIVE UP!!!  And it surely would not be so high if I hadn't been sick.  AND, sadly, I weigh so much you can't even tell I've lost anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for 7.5 lbs!!!  And that new snack sounds yummy!  My babies started 4th and 6th grade today. Luke starts Kindergarten next week.  I'll post a photo in a minute.




   17.8 punds!!!  Yipee!!!!  GOOD JOB!!!!

And the grapes are GOOD!!!!



jham said:


> So I was just sitting here on the computer, being lazy (but not naked) because the big kids are in school and everything turned kind of orangey, so I looked out the front door and this is what I saw:
> 
> They said on the news this morning that it was very high fire danger today because it is so dry and windy.  I just hope that is just the hills or a field and not a house.  I was outside for 2 minutes and I can still feel the smoke in my throat.
> 
> ETA:  It is a forest fire, not a house fire.  It's getting kinda big and blowing towards my house, but it is not near any houses right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may now return to your scheduled disboutiquing.



   I hope all is okay!!!!



mommyof2princesses said:


> HEY GIRL!  Passed by on the bridge thursday and yesterday and was thinking about you.  I hate that bridge!
> 
> They look so cute ready for school.  Our neighborhood was quiet this morning.  Hopefully it stays like that!
> 
> YAH for the 7.5 lbs.  I am not having any luck losing weight.
> 
> And I LOVE frozen grapes.  Best snack around.  Crunch, tasty and healthy!



I hope your trip was good!  Did you have to drive in any rain to get back or had it started yet?



peachygreen said:


> Dang it, I hit the back button accidently and lost my post.
> 
> So last night I pulled out the dress I made and asked my daughter to try it on.  I wasn't sure if she would be accomidating as it was getting close to bedtime and she can be stubborn about changing clothes sometimes.  But, when she saw it, her eyes got big and she pratcially ripped off the dress she was wearing to try it on.  *"It's soooooo pretty mommy"* was her comment.  Excuse the wild child hair.  She had already removed her ponies for the evening.



Doesn't that just melt your heart when you make somthing for them and they get excited!!!!  I need to take a picture of Katie when I make something for her and she is excited.  She always gets this goofy grin and tells me I'm the best mommy!   I love it!

The dress and the model are so cute...the hair looks great too!!!



disneymommieof2 said:


> So I have only been able to scan the last four days- It was a BUSY weekend. We went to the State Fair (I went twice-once with the family & once for work), and went to the class reunion. Oh yeah I also has an emergency root canal on thursday and had that finished yesterday!
> The reunion was just ok- I guess most of the reunion committee bailed and left everything up to one person! So there were only about 70 people there- out of 550+ But some of my friends were there and if nothing else my hubby and I had a kid free evening. And I was the ONLY one (that I know of) that brought pictures or a Yearbook!
> 
> So who wants to go on a trip to the Great Minnesota Get Together???.....



I love the state fair...not long until ours.  I have never missed a year.  Even when I was "suffering from pregnancy" (that's what the sign says on the rides)  Last year our state fair had Paula Deen...MY HERO!!!  I love her...So I got to go twice!  Once with my family and once with my BFF.  We had the best time!

It looks like you guys had a nice time!  Love the piggies!!!!

And I do go for the fried food too!  Love me a fried Snickers!


----------



## snubie

minnie2 said:


> I finally finished Nikki's back to school outfit!    Man the shirt was a pain in the butt!  Inside it really looks like a franken shirt!  the tank o the inside kept falling down so I added straps.  The sleeves look different legnths but it is crumpled at her shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can really see where I had to keep deepening the darts in the back.  I made her a size 8 where she probably should have had the 5 but there was no way I was going to make an almost 9 yr old a size 5   If I had made the 5 I would have had to add to the pattern and it would have been even more a mess.
> You can also see where I edged it so it wouldn't fray which I thought wouldn't show Then when I realized it would it was too late and I decided that the different colored thread was the style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok she insisted on seeing if it will twirl!  That is my girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla if you are out there feel free to make a pattern like this with your twist!  I am a total convert to the YCMT
> 
> I love the idea of this outfit but man is was a pain in the butt to make!  Then the inside being so franken pattern bothers me....  Oh well she is happy and that is all that matters.  Hopefully no one who doesn't sew will notice the issues with the outfit!
> 
> Oh and Carla another pattern idea is leggings for older girls!



That came out so cute.  She looks hip (although I don't really know what is hip these days. )



jham said:


> So I was just sitting here on the computer, being lazy (but not naked) because the big kids are in school and everything turned kind of orangey, so I looked out the front door and this is what I saw:
> 
> They said on the news this morning that it was very high fire danger today because it is so dry and windy.  I just hope that is just the hills or a field and not a house.  I was outside for 2 minutes and I can still feel the smoke in my throat.
> 
> ETA:  It is a forest fire, not a house fire.  It's getting kinda big and blowing towards my house, but it is not near any houses right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may now return to your scheduled disboutiquing.


Hope you and your family are safe.



jham said:


> Good luck, I've been down that infertility road (believe it or not).  I can't wait to see Lauren's costume!  I think I've talked Lily into being Little Bo Peep.  She kinda wanted to be a butterfly but I didn't know what to do with that and I couldn't find wings I loved.


I actually am casing you and Tom for Lauren's Belle dress.  I looked at the commercial patterns for Belle's dress and did not like any of theme.  I am using CarlaC'a stripwork jumper as the base and embellishing it with tulle and fabric roses.  Any tips you might want to give me regarding those fabric roses? 



MoeFam said:


> Just a silly question
> 
> Today while working on CarlaC's easy fit pants- ( LOVE IT) my machine came unthreaded a bazillion times- popped right out of the needle. Any ideas?
> 
> I have the Singer Esteem from Target, and was using Coats and Clark thread from Wally World. I did replace the needle yesterday- could that be part of it???
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!



I have that same machine.  I sometimes have problems with Coats and Clark thread breaking so I have been using more expensive thread lately (Gutterman).  As for the unthreading, I have gotten into the habit of holding on to the top thread off to the side for the first few stitches.


----------



## glorib

teresajoy said:


> Awww,
> 
> Lydia lost her first tooth last night! I had no idea she even had a lose tooth! She is completely different from Arminda though. If Arminda has a lose tooth, she doesn't want you to even TOUCH it. Lydia tried yanking it out herself, then came to me and told me to do it!



And where are the pics?  We need toothless smiley pics!



Stephres said:


> She loved the outfit! She kept taking it out of the bag and touching the Eeyore on the shirt and looking at the skirt. So thanks again disboutiqers!



Super cute!  I really like that font you used for the K!




peachygreen said:


> It needs to be shortened by about 4" I think and I would like to figure out a way to take it in as she looks like she is swimming in it.



She is just so cute!  She looks so happy in her dress!  You did a great job on it and I can't wait to see what you do with all that fabric!



minnie2 said:


> Ok she insisted on seeing if it will twirl!  That is my girl!



I love it!  And she looks so cute in it!



disneymommieof2 said:


> And here is mommy and sophia on the carousel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoyed our little trip to the Minnesota State Fair!!



It looks like you guys had a blast!  I especially love this pic of you and Sophia!


----------



## snubie

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I love the state fair...not long until ours.  I have never missed a year.  Even when I was "suffering from pregnancy" (that's what the sign says on the rides)  Last year our state fair had Paula Deen...MY HERO!!!  I love her...So I got to go twice!  Once with my family and once with my BFF.  We had the best time!
> 
> It looks like you guys had a nice time!  Love the piggies!!!!
> 
> And I do go for the fried food too!  Love me a fried Snickers!



Eastern States Expo (New England's state fair) starts in three weeks!  We have not taken Lauren yet but maybe this year will be her first Big E experience.

I have never tried a fried Snickers but I am intrigued.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

snubie said:


> Eastern States Expo (New England's state fair) starts in three weeks!  We have not taken Lauren yet but maybe this year will be her first Big E experience.
> 
> I have never tried a fried Snickers but I am intrigued.




Trust me...it is heaven on a stick!!!!!  Needs milk is the only thing!


----------



## Stephres

peachygreen said:


> Her hair drives me batty when it is down.  I am planning to finally get it cut in October for the first time.  (I am also nervous about this as I can finally pull it back easliy, but I would like it all to be even).
> Thanks for the pictures.  That helps give me an idea what the shirring would look like.  How many rows of Shirring did you use?



Not many, I think between 2 and 4 should do it.



glorib said:


> Super cute!  I really like that font you used for the K!



It's called CoopFlaired. It's one of the fonts used for the Hannah Montana logo.


Love the fair pics! So cool! I especially love the little piggies!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

MoeFam said:


> Just a silly question
> 
> Today while working on CarlaC's easy fit pants- ( LOVE IT) my machine came unthreaded a bazillion times- popped right out of the needle. Any ideas?
> 
> I have the Singer Esteem from Target, and was using Coats and Clark thread from Wally World. I did replace the needle yesterday- could that be part of it???
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!


You might want to double check if the needle is in backwards. I did this one time and I was about to throw the machine out the window. I read the manual, checked the needle and went red in the face when the machine started working properly again.


----------



## minnie2

NaeNae said:


> I have the same problem with my DGD4.  I use a size 1 or 2 and then lengthen it a bunch.  She can wear a ready made size 4 to get the length but a lot of times it is big in the shoulders and chest.  She has to have pants with the adjustable elastic.  She turned 4 in March and I think she finally hit 30 lbs.  We measured her and she is 39" with her shoes on so I guess still no "Soarin" on this trip.  Maybe when we go in Feb. she will finally be 40".


That is just like Nik!  
We are hoping Kyle grows another inch or 2 so he can do primeval whril!  when we measured him at the drs office and I said; 2 more inches and you can ride Primeveal hile'  The dr said get him thick soled shoes!   Yup the doc is a HUGE Disney fan too!  



MoeFam said:


> Just a silly question
> 
> Today while working on CarlaC's easy fit pants- ( LOVE IT) my machine came unthreaded a bazillion times- popped right out of the needle. Any ideas?
> 
> I have the Singer Esteem from Target, and was using Coats and Clark thread from Wally World. I did replace the needle yesterday- could that be part of it???
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!


My old machine did/does that it drives me nuts!  I changed the needle and it still does it.  I usually have to start the needle way into the fabric.



Ok I just made my 1st back sak of 4 for Kyle and my best friend 3 boys for the park.  I LOVE the material but the cording keeps twisting UGH!  I specifically bought wider cording so it didn't cut into the boys shoulders too!  Do you think I bought it too wide?  Should I try thinner cording?





He was not cooperating too much but this was the best close up I could get.






 thanks for the compliments on Nikki's outfit.


----------



## glorib

So, I was inspired by disneymommie's mini TR of the fair.  Thought I'd do a little picture-story for you all.

I bought the kids these giant lollipops weeks ago.  I'm not sure what got into me, other than they were super cheap and looked like fun.  Well, I was finally brave enough to let the kids have them.  But wouldn't it make cute pics!  I need pics!  So we headed out to the local park for some good picture-takin' 














Fun, right?  They were having so much fun, running around and showing me how the lollipop was turning their tongues colors.






And then we had this:






Because of this:






But then we had this (Caleb is the best big brother - this was his idea to cheer up Ella!)






All in all, it was a good time and the kids were so sweet to each other.
Here's a couple more for good measure!  












OK, for my random sewing question:  Do you guys wear shoes?  I can't "drive" properly if I have shoes on!  I have to be barefooted.  I can be sock-footed, but I prefer barefooted.  Is that the right grammar?  Barefooted?  LOL.  Probably not.  I've been lucky enough to not have any t-like mishaps.  (knockin on wood, here.)  Just wondering how you guys sew!


----------



## Stephres

minnie2 said:


>



That is so cute! I have never seen that fabric before. Don't know about the cording. When I made one I used the thinner cording but it was a gift so if it bothered the recipient, she was too polite to tell me!

I really like Nikki's outfit too, I forgot to comment. That skirt is so cute and you did a great job with what was I am sure a difficult pattern. 

This is for Spongie (sorry, Jacob is still outlawing face pictures):






He wanted shorts, but the fabric said shirt to me so he let me make him a shirt. I made the bigger size and lengthened it and I like it a lot better.

I will comment about the background, since I know Teresa is always interested:


Megan is enjoying her after-school snack
See Megan's tea party tray where her kitchen used to be (sob!)
Two binders of PTA crap on the table
No Scrappy (sorry!)


----------



## snubie

glorib said:


> So, I was inspired by disneymommie's mini TR of the fair.  Thought I'd do a little picture-story for you all.
> 
> I bought the kids these giant lollipops weeks ago.  I'm not sure what got into me, other than they were super cheap and looked like fun.  Well, I was finally brave enough to let the kids have them.  But wouldn't it make cute pics!  I need pics!  So we headed out to the local park for some good picture-takin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun, right?  They were having so much fun, running around and showing me how the lollipop was turning their tongues colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then we had this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then we had this (Caleb is the best big brother - this was his idea to cheer up Ella!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, it was a good time and the kids were so sweet to each other.
> Here's a couple more for good measure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, for my random sewing question:  Do you guys wear shoes?  I can't "drive" properly if I have shoes on!  I have to be barefooted.  I can be sock-footed, but I prefer barefooted.  Is that the right grammar?  Barefooted?  LOL.  Probably not.  I've been lucky enough to not have any t-like mishaps.  (knockin on wood, here.)  Just wondering how you guys sew!


OK - those are the cutest pictures ever.  I love the one of them sharing the pop.  I am impressed that you let them wear white - I would have been scared of ruining a shirt with all the colored drool (Lauren still drools a bit when she has the rare lollipop treat).


----------



## raysmom

I Know I Am Nuts  And This Is Beyond Last Minute But Ray Has Outgrown Some Of Her Sets And We Leave For Disney Thursday. I Am Looking To Buy From Anyone A Few Sets For Her. Please Pm Me. If You Are Going To Be In Disney This Week We Can Do A Clothes Swap Or I Can Meet You And Buy A Few Custom Cute Things Off Of People. If You Have Something Ready To Ship Email Me As Well.

  Does Not Have To Be New Just In Good Condition. Looking For Something Animal Kingdom And  Something Princess And Something Minnie Print  She Is A Size 6 But Can Wear Some 5's And 7's  Looking For Maybe A Ribbion Skirt And Tank Too Or Twirl Sets Too Or Shortalls. Not Looking For High High  End  150+prices Becuase This Is Really Last Minute 

All The Stuff I Have Is Size 5-6

Please Let Me Know If You Can Help Me Out


----------



## snubie

raysmom said:


> I Know I Am Nuts  And This Is Beyond Last Minute But Ray Has Outgrown Some Of Her Sets And We Leave For Disney Thursday. I Am Looking To Buy From Anyone A Few Sets For Her. Please Pm Me. If You Are Going To Be In Disney This Week We Can Do A Clothes Swap Or I Can Meet You And Buy A Few Custom Cute Things Off Of People. If You Have Something Ready To Ship Email Me As Well.
> 
> Does Not Have To Be New Just In Good Condition. Looking For Something Animal Kingdom And  Something Princess And Something Minnie Print  She Is A Size 6 But Can Wear Some 5's And 7's  Looking For Maybe A Ribbion Skirt And Tank Too Or Twirl Sets Too Or Shortalls. Not Looking For High High  End  150+prices Becuase This Is Really Last Minute
> 
> All The Stuff I Have Is Size 5-6
> 
> Please Let Me Know If You Can Help Me Out



Sorry, I cannot help but good luck.  And have a great trip.


----------



## NaeNae

I prefer sewing barefoot too.  I have trouble controlling my speed if I have shoes on.


----------



## lori123

minnie2 said:


> I finally finished Nikki's back to school outfit!    Man the shirt was a pain in the butt!  Inside it really looks like a franken shirt!  the tank o the inside kept falling down so I added straps.  The sleeves look different legnths but it is crumpled at her shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can really see where I had to keep deepening the darts in the back.  I made her a size 8 where she probably should have had the 5 but there was no way I was going to make an almost 9 yr old a size 5   If I had made the 5 I would have had to add to the pattern and it would have been even more a mess.
> You can also see where I edged it so it wouldn't fray which I thought wouldn't show Then when I realized it would it was too late and I decided that the different colored thread was the style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok she insisted on seeing if it will twirl!  That is my girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla if you are out there feel free to make a pattern like this with your twist!  I am a total convert to the YCMT
> 
> I love the idea of this outfit but man is was a pain in the butt to make!  Then the inside being so franken pattern bothers me....  Oh well she is happy and that is all that matters.  Hopefully no one who doesn't sew will notice the issues with the outfit!
> 
> Oh and Carla another pattern idea is leggings for older girls!



I think it looks super cute - and "hip".  I know what you mean about size though - most patterns run HUGE - I still make 5's and 6's for my 8 1/2 year old.


----------



## lori123

glorib said:


> So, I was inspired by disneymommie's mini TR of the fair.  Thought I'd do a little picture-story for you all.
> 
> I bought the kids these giant lollipops weeks ago.  I'm not sure what got into me, other than they were super cheap and looked like fun.  Well, I was finally brave enough to let the kids have them.  But wouldn't it make cute pics!  I need pics!  So we headed out to the local park for some good picture-takin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun, right?  They were having so much fun, running around and showing me how the lollipop was turning their tongues colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then we had this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then we had this (Caleb is the best big brother - this was his idea to cheer up Ella!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, it was a good time and the kids were so sweet to each other.
> Here's a couple more for good measure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, for my random sewing question:  Do you guys wear shoes?  I can't "drive" properly if I have shoes on!  I have to be barefooted.  I can be sock-footed, but I prefer barefooted.  Is that the right grammar?  Barefooted?  LOL.  Probably not.  I've been lucky enough to not have any t-like mishaps.  (knockin on wood, here.)  Just wondering how you guys sew!



What a SWEET big brother!!!  Adorable pics - loved the story!


----------



## minnie2

Stephres said:


> That is so cute! I have never seen that fabric before. Don't know about the cording. When I made one I used the thinner cording but it was a gift so if it bothered the recipient, she was too polite to tell me!
> 
> I really like Nikki's outfit too, I forgot to comment. That skirt is so cute and you did a great job with what was I am sure a difficult pattern.
> 
> This is for Spongie (sorry, Jacob is still outlawing face pictures):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wanted shorts, but the fabric said shirt to me so he let me make him a shirt. I made the bigger size and lengthened it and I like it a lot better.
> 
> I will comment about the background, since I know Teresa is always interested:
> 
> 
> Megan is enjoying her after-school snack
> See Megan's tea party tray where her kitchen used to be (sob!)
> Two binders of PTA crap on the table
> No Scrappy (sorry!)


Super cute!  I do the same thing if I see the fabric as something other then they d I usually get veto power since I am making it!   


I got the fabric at Hancock. Isn't it great ! I love it!  It is perfect for 3 boys!  

Thanks about Nikki's outfit I love it but man it was a challenge!  

 I also love the background info 


glorib
what gorgeous pictures!


disneymommie's LOve the minnie tr to the fair!  Ours was a few weeks ago but George hates them so we haven't been.  He figures the rides aren't WDW so why bother.  How can you fault him for that thought?!?!?!


----------



## minnie2

I forgot to add I am a barefoot sewer too!  I haven't gone pantsless in awhile though   Oh wait this am when I finished Nik's shirt I had a night gown on does that count


----------



## disneymomof1

I am going to buy my first ebook from YCMT, what one do you suggest as the easiest.  I am a beginner sewer and have never used a pattern.  I was thinking the easy fit pants would be the easiest for me to start with, what do you all think ?  TIA


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

peachygreen said:


> Would I have to take the seam out to add ties?



You can, but you don't have to.  You can sew them on toward the front & then flip them to the back & top stitch them.



glorib said:


> OK, for my random sewing question:  Do you guys wear shoes?  I can't "drive" properly if I have shoes on!  I have to be barefooted.  I can be sock-footed, but I prefer barefooted.  Is that the right grammar?  Barefooted?  LOL.  Probably not.  I've been lucky enough to not have any t-like mishaps.  (knockin on wood, here.)  Just wondering how you guys sew!



Those are adorable pics!  The one of them sharing is my favorite.  What a good big brother!

I sew barefoot whenever possible.  It's funny, a friend of mine & I were sewing baby clothes as a church project with a lot of the older ladies at church once & we looked around the room & every one of us had taken off the shoe on the foot we were 'driving' with.


----------



## Clared

xdanielleax said:


> Here are some pics of Violette wearing the dalmatian dress/top.  I think it may be too long and I feel like something is missing....Should I shorten it and add the pants?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I know you've solved your dilemma, but I just wanted to say I am sooooooo jealous you've only got 15 days left!!!
> 
> 
> 
> glorib said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I was inspired by disneymommie's mini TR of the fair.  Thought I'd do a little picture-story for you all.
> 
> I bought the kids these giant lollipops weeks ago.  I'm not sure what got into me, other than they were super cheap and looked like fun.  Well, I was finally brave enough to let the kids have them.  But wouldn't it make cute pics!  I need pics!  So we headed out to the local park for some good picture-takin'
> 
> But then we had this (Caleb is the best big brother - this was his idea to cheer up Ella!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, for my random sewing question:  Do you guys wear shoes?  I can't "drive" properly if I have shoes on!  I have to be barefooted.  I can be sock-footed, but I prefer barefooted.  Is that the right grammar?  Barefooted?  LOL.  Probably not.  I've been lucky enough to not have any t-like mishaps.  (knockin on wood, here.)  Just wondering how you guys sew!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These pictures are beautiful!!  And I agree - Caleb is the bestest big brother ever!! (No way you'd catch me doing that for my little sister!)
> 
> I sew bare footed too!!  I went on a freehand machine embroidery course and the tutor made us take our shoes off so we had better control of the speed.
Click to expand...


----------



## MoeFam

disneymomof1 said:


> I am going to buy my first ebook from YCMT, what one do you suggest as the easiest.  I am a beginner sewer and have never used a pattern.  I was thinking the easy fit pants would be the easiest for me to start with, what do you all think ?  TIA



I just did the easy fit pants today- very easy to understand and they came together in about an hour or so!

The stripwork jumper was my first and there were some tough parts- just because I wasnt used to following a pattern for anything!

I looked through the bowling shirt today and I think I need some more practice first!

I havnt done one yet- but what about the twirl skirt? Maybe someone who has done that one can answer ( its next on my list!)


----------



## glorib

Oh, I'm glad you all are barefoot sewers, too!  Good to know I'm not the only one who has driving issues with shoes!


----------



## spongemommie05

Okay just a quick question what kind of thread would you use on a applique Mine keeps coming undone i am just using the cheap o walmart stuff any suggestions would be appreciated greatly...


----------



## minnie2

disneymomof1 said:


> I am going to buy my first ebook from YCMT, what one do you suggest as the easiest.  I am a beginner sewer and have never used a pattern.  I was thinking the easy fit pants would be the easiest for me to start with, what do you all think ?  TIA



 I've done a few handbags from there and I made the round neck dress and the bowling shirt.  To be honest they are all so easy to fallow once you get started!   I usually print the pattern and read it then cut and read always reading a few steps ahead so the step before makes more sense.  

I haven't done the easy fit pants but I am hoping to start a pair tomorrow for Nikki!   I was going to make them with a Tink print wit a ruffle at the bottom..  Do you all think a peasant top with a ruffle will be to little girl for a big 3rd grader?  She said she would wear it to school but my fear is either the other kids are going to love it OR think she is wearing her pj's.  At worst case she could just use it at WDW then it can be pj's.....






 you can see the purple tink material in this picture.  The ruffle was going to be that green butterfly.  If I did a shirt It would probably be the green butterfly with a Tink ruffle and maybe Tink sleeves?  IF I have enough material if I don't my plans may change....

ALSO




 I have this pirate material that I wanted to make Kyle something with I was thinking the easy fit pants too?  Or is that too girlie or PJ'ish for a boy 1st grader?  I am tempted to get a red pirate material for a band at the bottom or maybe a solid blue or red band?  

What do you guys think????????


----------



## SallyfromDE

GoofyG said:


> Could someone tell the model of the Disney machine they liked?  I googled and was see what was out there.  I'm really wanting to learn to sew, and thought it would be nice to have disney embroidering.



I have the Disney PE180D. I really like it. They don't make it anymore. I would like to trade it in for the 5X7 model since prices have come down.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

glorib said:


> So, I was inspired by disneymommie's mini TR of the fair.  Thought I'd do a little picture-story for you all.
> 
> I bought the kids these giant lollipops weeks ago.  I'm not sure what got into me, other than they were super cheap and looked like fun.  Well, I was finally brave enough to let the kids have them.  But wouldn't it make cute pics!  I need pics!  So we headed out to the local park for some good picture-takin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun, right?  They were having so much fun, running around and showing me how the lollipop was turning their tongues colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then we had this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then we had this (Caleb is the best big brother - this was his idea to cheer up Ella!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, it was a good time and the kids were so sweet to each other.
> Here's a couple more for good measure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, for my random sewing question:  Do you guys wear shoes?  I can't "drive" properly if I have shoes on!  I have to be barefooted.  I can be sock-footed, but I prefer barefooted.  Is that the right grammar?  Barefooted?  LOL.  Probably not.  I've been lucky enough to not have any t-like mishaps.  (knockin on wood, here.)  Just wondering how you guys sew!


Those pictures are so adorable. I especially like the one where they are sharing. That is too cute.

As for the sewing question. I sew barefoot. I can not sew with shoes on. The bad thing is that my foot control keeps moving and eventually presses up against the wall and it then gets stuck on the base board. So I am constantly having to move it back towards me.


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

glorib said:


> So, I was inspired by disneymommie's mini TR of the fair. Thought I'd do a little picture-story for you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, for my random sewing question: Do you guys wear shoes? I can't "drive" properly if I have shoes on! I have to be barefooted. I can be sock-footed, but I prefer barefooted. Is that the right grammar? Barefooted? LOL. Probably not. I've been lucky enough to not have any t-like mishaps. (knockin on wood, here.) Just wondering how you guys sew!



Great pictures!  These are my favorite.

I sew barefoot also.  The pedal slips all over the floor if I don't and it is just alot easier barefoot.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

Random question of the day,  How old is too old for embellished jeans?  I had a pair on last night and my Dh told me that I am too old to wear pants like that mind you I will be 30 in November. This really irked me and hurt my feelings so I thought I would poll you ladies.

I am off to look at Teresajoys bookmarks for Purse ideas.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I too am a barefoot driver, I usually go braless also


----------



## minnie2

Tykatmadismomma said:


> Random question of the day,  How old is too old for embellished jeans?  I had a pair on last night and my Dh told me that I am too old to wear pants like that mind you I will be 30 in November. This really irked me and hurt my feelings so I thought I would poll you ladies.
> 
> I am off to look at Teresajoys bookmarks for Purse ideas.



NEVER!  LOL  Ok I guess it depends on the embellishment. Though I was looking at some the Disney store had on sale a few months ago but never bought them.


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Tykatmadismomma said:


> I usually go braless also


*Me too!  *


----------



## minnie2

Tykatmadismomma said:


> I too am a barefoot driver, I usually go braless also


 Sorry I can't flap in the breeze !   i actually feel odd with out one!  I even sleep in mine!   One day we were in Joanns and Kyle saw the supplies to make bras he even sad now mommy you don;t have to go in that expensive store to get them! 



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> *Me too!  *


   Your funny Tom!!!!!


----------



## jham

I had a huge multiquote just get outta control so sorry if I'm missing some stuff!



Stephres said:


>



So cute!  I'm glad she loved it. 



minnie2 said:


>



That turned out really cute!  Love the colors on the top.



UtahMama said:


> Oh my gosh you guys!
> 
> I love all the cool stuff y'all have been making!
> 
> My sewing machine (and ALL the stuff associated with it) is considered _clutter_ since our house is on the market. We haven't had very many people come through (lovely economy these days, eh?) but "yous" are tempting me horribly!
> 
> So, as Jahmmie posted, Utah is on fire!
> 
> I have this daycare buddy who is just barely 1 and the smoke is making his asthma flare up! The smoke is thick even down here (but it's right next to Jham!)
> 
> In other news, my next door neighbors have a goat. A meeeean male goat that goes berzerk if you go near it. They have him tied up to their trampoline and he's all tangled up with his rope (maybe it's a chain...cant get close enough to see) and he's been there for 5 days!
> 
> HELLO? Poor goat! My kids keep throwing him food.
> 
> I don't want to be a bad neighbor, but I think I should call Animal Control or something. He's not being cared for. (My neighbors don't speak English, or I'd ask them what's up *nicely*)



Poor little goat!  Call Animal Control!



disneymommieof2 said:


> Well we had a pretty good day- it rained a little and was windy enough to not be so blazing hot!
> 
> Hope you enjoyed our little trip to the Minnesota State Fair!!



That looks so fun!  And fried cheese...mmmm...



snubie said:


> I actually am casing you and Tom for Lauren's Belle dress.  I looked at the commercial patterns for Belle's dress and did not like any of theme.  I am using CarlaC'a stripwork jumper as the base and embellishing it with tulle and fabric roses.  Any tips you might want to give me regarding those fabric roses?



I cut my strips maybe 4" by the width of the fabric, then cut off about 7".  I just folded it in  half, ironed it, folded the ends over to make a triangle point, then ran a gathering stitch.  The hard part was hand-stitching the roses together as I rolled them.  I suggest put band aids on BEFORE you try to push that needle through layers of rose. 



glorib said:


> OK, for my random sewing question:  Do you guys wear shoes?  I can't "drive" properly if I have shoes on!  I have to be barefooted.  I can be sock-footed, but I prefer barefooted.  Is that the right grammar?  Barefooted?  LOL.  Probably not.  I've been lucky enough to not have any t-like mishaps.  (knockin on wood, here.)  Just wondering how you guys sew!



That is just the cutest photo story ever!!!  And barefoot--always.



disneymomof1 said:


> I am going to buy my first ebook from YCMT, what one do you suggest as the easiest.  I am a beginner sewer and have never used a pattern.  I was thinking the easy fit pants would be the easiest for me to start with, what do you all think ?  TIA



Yep, that's the one I'd recommend!



spongemommie05 said:


> Okay just a quick question what kind of thread would you use on a applique Mine keeps coming undone i am just using the cheap o walmart stuff any suggestions would be appreciated greatly...



I use machine embroidery thread.  Right now your (I say your because it is a lot easier to get to from your house than it is from mine) Hobby Lobby has some sulky rayon thread on clearance for $1.25 a spool.  That works well.


----------



## MouseTriper

glorib said:


> I bought the kids these giant lollipops weeks ago.  I'm not sure what got into me, other than they were super cheap and looked like fun.  Well, I was finally brave enough to let the kids have them.  But wouldn't it make cute pics!  I need pics!  So we headed out to the local park for some good picture-takin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun, right?  They were having so much fun, running around and showing me how the lollipop was turning their tongues colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then we had this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then we had this (Caleb is the best big brother - this was his idea to cheer up Ella!)


Ohh my goodness these pictures are ADORABLE!!!!  What a sweet brother Caleb is for sure!!!  These pictures reminded me of a similar photo shoot I did with my DD when she was about two years old.  Here is one that just cracks me up....lol.  








Stephres said:


> This is for Spongie (sorry, Jacob is still outlawing face pictures):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wanted shorts, but the fabric said shirt to me so he let me make him a shirt. I made the bigger size and lengthened it and I like it a lot better.
> 
> I will comment about the background, since I know Teresa is always interested:
> 
> 
> Megan is enjoying her after-school snack
> See Megan's tea party tray where her kitchen used to be (sob!)
> Two binders of PTA crap on the table
> No Scrappy (sorry!)



Awww  love the new shirt Steph...so cute!!!  How come Jacob is outlawing face photos??  LOL.  too funny.


----------



## snubie

Lauren starts preschool next week.  She is so excited about it and here is her custom for the first day.





I also am making her some other outfits for this fall.  I just need to hem the pants for this.





And I made this for a friend of my sisters who just got back from China with her new adopted little girl.   She did the nursery in lady bugs so the fabric seemed fitting.


----------



## sahm1000

glorib said:


> OK, for my random sewing question:  Do you guys wear shoes?  I can't "drive" properly if I have shoes on!  I have to be barefooted.  I can be sock-footed, but I prefer barefooted.  Is that the right grammar?  Barefooted?  LOL.  Probably not.  I've been lucky enough to not have any t-like mishaps.  (knockin on wood, here.)  Just wondering how you guys sew!



Jacob and Ella are so cute in the pictures!  Love the one of them walking on the bridge.

I am a barefoot sewer too!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> *Me too!  *


----------



## twob4him

Stephres said:


> This is for Spongie (sorry, Jacob is still outlawing face pictures):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan is enjoying her after-school snack
> See Megan's tea party tray where her kitchen used to be (sob!)
> Two binders of PTA crap on the table
> No Scrappy (sorry!)


Very cute!!! I bought some for a skirt! The list above crackied me up!  



glorib said:


> I bought the kids these giant lollipops weeks ago.  I'm not sure what got into me, other than they were super cheap and looked like fun.  Well, I was finally brave enough to let the kids have them.  But wouldn't it make cute pics!  I need pics!  So we headed out to the local park for some good picture-takin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then we had this (Caleb is the best big brother - this was his idea to cheer up Ella!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, for my random sewing question:  Do you guys wear shoes?  I can't "drive" properly if I have shoes on!  I have to be barefooted.  I can be sock-footed, but I prefer barefooted.  Is that the right grammar?  Barefooted?  LOL.  Probably not.  I've been lucky enough to not have any t-like mishaps.  (knockin on wood, here.)  Just wondering how you guys sew!


Awwwww he is the bestest! They are such adorable children and the pictures are wonderful! My kids were quite intriqued with the lollipops...they came running over to the computer  

I hate wearing shoes in the house but I do outside. Actually in New Jersey it is against the law to drive barefooted  I sew barefooted or with socks in the winter  




> Tykatmadismomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Random question of the day,  How old is too old for embellished jeans?  I had a pair on last night and my Dh told me that I am too old to wear pants like that mind you I will be 30 in November. This really irked me and hurt my feelings so I thought I would poll you ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> Naaaaa, your aren't too old?  for your feelings....sometimes DH's don't say the exact right things
Click to expand...


----------



## sahm1000

Please remind me if I ever get the idea again that t-shirt dresses are easy, they're not!  I thought I would save time since my trip is coming up way quickly and I'm running out of time I would "simplify" my customs and make a few t-shirt dresses.  NOT!  I HATE THEM!!!!!

Okay, rant is over.  I'm really mad b/c I used my Friends Around The World material, which I love, and I hate the way the dresses turned out.  Feel like I wasted it.  

Back to sewing!


----------



## danicaw

Hi Again, 
I have been lurking for awhile now. 
I haven't dusted off my machine since before our trip last November... Yikes, that is sad. But you guys have once again inspired me. After months and weeks of lurking I have done it, and am part way though a stripwork skirt! I will post pics when its done. 
Although I did get a hat and scarf set knit before a trip to Alaska and I am 3/4 of the way through a Magic Scarf. Nothing like several projects going at the same time  



disneymomof1 said:


> I am going to buy my first ebook from YCMT, what one do you suggest as the easiest.  I am a beginner sewer and have never used a pattern.  I was thinking the easy fit pants would be the easiest for me to start with, what do you all think ?  TIA



I was wondering the same thing, I just signed up with YCMT and have a huge wish list  
I am curious about the raglans and the twirl skort....are these easy, hard, somewhere in between. 
I haven't used a pattern without adult supervision (thanks MIL) and I am usually a bit intimidated by them. 



Tykatmadismomma said:


> Random question of the day,  How old is too old for embellished jeans?  I had a pair on last night and my Dh told me that I am too old to wear pants like that mind you I will be 30 in November. This really irked me and hurt my feelings so I thought I would poll you ladies.



Oh dear, I hope its older than 30. Otherwise the pair I have upstairs, that are a bit to snug on me should just be given away.  

A friend of mine asked me to be a bridesmaid in her wedding and my DH replied, aren't you to old to be a bridesmaid? 
I am 33. And I am not her oldest bridesmaid. 
He paid for that  


I just have to say the things you guys are making are beautiful. 
And the applique is amazing....I need to do some practicing


----------



## glorib

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> *Me too!  *



  



MouseTriper said:


> Ohh my goodness these pictures are ADORABLE!!!!  What a sweet brother Caleb is for sure!!!  These pictures reminded me of a similar photo shoot I did with my DD when she was about two years old.  Here is one that just cracks me up....lol.



Oh, that's too cute!  I wish I would have thought to have the kids bite the lollipops!



snubie said:


> Lauren starts preschool next week.  She is so excited about it and here is her custom for the first day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also am making her some other outfits for this fall.  I just need to hem the pants for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made this for a friend of my sisters who just got back from China with her new adopted little girl.   She did the nursery in lady bugs so the fabric seemed fitting.



All of those are so cute!  I especially love the school outfit!  Her teacher will LOVE it, I'm sure!



sahm1000 said:


> Please remind me if I ever get the idea again that t-shirt dresses are easy, they're not!  I thought I would save time since my trip is coming up way quickly and I'm running out of time I would "simplify" my customs and make a few t-shirt dresses.  NOT!  I HATE THEM!!!!!
> 
> Okay, rant is over.  I'm really mad b/c I used my Friends Around The World material, which I love, and I hate the way the dresses turned out.  Feel like I wasted it.
> 
> Back to sewing!



Oh no!  I'm sure it is stil cute, even if it's not your favoite.  Can you post it so we can tell you it's not as bad as you think?  Everyone is always their own worst critic!


----------



## MaMaSiBs

Hello everyone!!! I'm new here and have been trying to learn my way around this site for the last 2 days so please bare with me. I am not only new to this forum, but also to sewing. I have a 1 year old DD and have decided to make her Halloween costume. I have a sewing machine my Grandmother fixed and gave to me a few months ago, so I figured I would put it to good use. Well to make a long story short I had mentioned to my Mom that I wanted to do this for DD and she laughed at me and said "Good luck!! Hope you don't screw it up!" eew are you kidding me I can't believe she said that. Like I could possibly screw up a kids Halloween costume, lol,  *holding my belly and laughing*. Sooooo, I drew out my design and went to the fabric store, where the lady behind the counter told me basically the same thing my Mom did. I don't even know her Why is that people are trying to discourage me from doing this. Should I rethink my master plan?? Well I'm not gonna let them get me down. I signed up for a quick sewing 101 class and bought everything I think I need to turn my DD into Snow White!! Wish me luck!


----------



## mrsklamc

MaMaSiBs said:


> Hello everyone!!! I'm new here and have been trying to learn my way around this site for the last 2 days so please bare with me. I am not only new to this forum, but also to sewing. I have a 1 year old DD and have decided to make her Halloween costume. I have a sewing machine my Grandmother fixed and gave to me a few months ago, so I figured I would put it to good use. Well to make a long story short I had mentioned to my Mom that I wanted to do this for DD and she laughed at me and said "Good luck!! Hope you don't screw it up!" eew are you kidding me I can't believe she said that. Like I could possibly screw up a kids Halloween costume, lol,  *holding my belly and laughing*. Sooooo, I drew out my design and went to the fabric store, where the lady behind the counter told me basically the same thing my Mom did. I don't even know her Why is that people are trying to discourage me from doing this. Should I rethink my master plan?? Well I'm not gonna let them get me down. I signed up for a quick sewing 101 class and bought everything I think I need to turn my DD into Snow White!! Wish me luck!



Welcome!
While I would have chosen a first project that was a bit simpler, I think the single most important thing is being determined that you can do it, and it sounds like you are!!!

Good luck!

If you've never sewn at all before, you might try the pattern on an old sheet or something first in case you do make any mistakes the first time out. AND, while I'm a beginner too, people here are GREAT about answering any questions you might have.


----------



## Mickeysears

peachygreen said:


> Dang it, I hit the back button accidently and lost my post.
> 
> So last night I pulled out the dress I made and asked my daughter to try it on.  I wasn't sure if she would be accomidating as it was getting close to bedtime and she can be stubborn about changing clothes sometimes.  But, when she saw it, her eyes got big and she pratcially ripped off the dress she was wearing to try it on.  "It's soooooo pretty mommy" was her comment.  Excuse the wild child hair.  She had already removed her ponies for the evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It needs to be shortened by about 4" I think and I would like to figure out a way to take it in as she looks like she is swimming in it.
> 
> Other projects.  (I had fun at the fabric store).
> Last night I got the patten pieces cut out for this next project.  It is going to be an a-line dress for my DD to wear to our Crystal Palace breakfast.  If I have time, I should have enough extra material to make a skirt for myself that matches.  This outfit is a little more formal looking than some of the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The t-dress I am planning on will be with this fabric.  I am debating on what color t-shirt to use.  I was thinking of using a white t-shirt and doing a Mickey Head Applique in the same material as the skirt.  I also have enough of this material for a matching skirt for me.  How do you think that would look?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least.  I couldn't resist this material since we are at Disney for Halloween.  I'm not 100% sure what I am going to do with it yet though.



I neeeeeed some of that mickey mouse fabric, the one with heads on,  would anyone get me some and post to the UK, pleaaaaaase?

I love looking at your custom clothing, I must do some of my own


----------



## mrsklamc

I have not been involved in the big give to this point because so far my best projects have been pillowcase dresses. I know it's a touchy subject right now, but after they have had time to heal and possibly reschedule a trip, I'd like to nominate the six year old of this fellow diser:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1930172


----------



## karebear1

sahm1000 said:


> Please remind me if I ever get the idea again that t-shirt dresses are easy, they're not!  I thought I would save time since my trip is coming up way quickly and I'm running out of time I would "simplify" my customs and make a few t-shirt dresses.  NOT!  I HATE THEM!!!!!
> 
> Okay, rant is over.  I'm really mad b/c I used my Friends Around The World material, which I love, and I hate the way the dresses turned out.  Feel like I wasted it.
> 
> Back to sewing!



OK....... Don't be mad. 
Post a pic of the dress. 
We'll either be ....

a) mad with you
b) Make some suggestions to help fix the dress you think you've completely ruined

or

c) talk you into the fact that it is completely the CUTEST thing we've ever seen and you're being extremely irrational about your creation.

Come on now............ LET'S SEE IT!!!


----------



## MaMaSiBs

mrsklamc said:


> Welcome!
> While I would have chosen a first project that was a bit simpler, I think the single most important thing is being determined that you can do it, and it sounds like you are!!!
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> If you've never sewn at all before, you might try the pattern on an old sheet or something first in case you do make any mistakes the first time out. AND, while I'm a beginner too, people here are GREAT about answering any questions you might have.



Thanks for the words of encouragement, and that is a great idea to try the pattern out on a t-shirt first. I think I might do that. Goodness knows I would be so upset if I ruined my pretty fabric. speaking of fabric......Do you know if I should wash and iron my fabric before sewing it together. I am using a satin material. TIA.


----------



## jessica52877

I haven't used a foot pedal in a while but I always had my shoes off. I don't remember if I had socks on or not. I probably only had my shoes off though because we don't wear them in the house.

I love all the new customs. The ladybug outfit is cute and sponge, love the dog outfit! I think that was so cute. 

Glorib the pictures are great! I love the documentary about the pictures and the lollipop.

Snubie, adorable outfits! 

Anyone who has registered for the new big give board your membership should have been approved and you should be able to log in now. Thanks for all the support!


----------



## twob4him

mrsklamc said:


> I have not been involved in the big give to this point because so far my best projects have been pillowcase dresses. I know it's a touchy subject right now, but after they have had time to heal and possibly reschedule a trip, I'd like to nominate the six year old of this fellow diser:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1930172



Oh my....how tragic.  I would have to agree that perhaps when they decide to go, it would be so magical for them to be "disboutiqued". (Look I made it a verb!  )


----------



## CastleCreations

twob4him said:


> Oh my....how tragic.  I would have to agree that perhaps when they decide to go, it would be so magical for them to be "disboutiqued". (Look I made it a verb!  )



If it's who I think it is...they have three girls and they decided not to go...


----------



## GoofyG

Ok FREAK OUT MODE!   I have less then 2 wks before I leave and I start back to work on thursday and I have this starring at me





That's not including my DS customs and their halloween costumes, swim suits, p.j.'s and 2 more Pettiskirts.  Oh, and mine and DH's clothes.  I think I'm packing in an 18 gallon tote this time, maybe 2.   Good thing we are traveling with 2 vans this trip.  I still have the travel swing, 3 strollers, and all the rain covers, life jackets, cup holders, cups, bottles.  3 kids, 2 being GIRLS can get REALLY exspensive!   Well wish me luck, for I think it will take the rest of the days to pack! 


Oh, my poor baby boy just got put on soy milk.  Nothing like him beig 3 mos and weighs 10lbs 9ozs.   My DD2 is allergic to milk, what am I going to do.   At least Disney is great to travel to.


----------



## GoofyG

OH YEA, I can't forget ALL the BOWS that go with those outfits.  (x2) 

Less then 2 weeks away


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

twob4him said:


> Oh my....how tragic.  I would have to agree that perhaps when they decide to go, it would be so magical for them to be "disboutiqued". (Look I made it a verb!  )





CastleCreations said:


> If it's who I think it is...they have three girls and they decided not to go...



I thought the same thing...but they were supposed to go next week I think.  Sooo sad.  His obit said he died while camping???  How horrifying.  Made me hug my DH a little tighter


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

GoofyG said:


> Ok FREAK OUT MODE!   I have less then 2 wks before I leave and I start back to work on thursday and I have this starring at me



I think I'm going to run to your house and steal a couple of things...you'll never notice   What a great array of outfits!


----------



## GoofyG

Here are some fun pictures, Ellarie has taken gymnastics for a yr and this is the first time I've taken her picture Here you go





































Her is poor Attikus getting dragged along 






And the Spit Fire of the family She has to be strapped, or she is gone 



Miss Araeyah in her BIG GIRL BED


----------



## Stephres

glorib said:


>



So cute! What a sweet big brother.

I sew barefoot and have never stepped on a pin. Now my husband walks through and always gets one; his feet must be magnetic!



disneymomof1 said:


> I am going to buy my first ebook from YCMT, what one do you suggest as the easiest.  I am a beginner sewer and have never used a pattern.  I was thinking the easy fit pants would be the easiest for me to start with, what do you all think ?  TIA



I think anything written by CarlaC will be easy to understand for a beginner. The pants sound perfect!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> Random question of the day,  How old is too old for embellished jeans?  I had a pair on last night and my Dh told me that I am too old to wear pants like that mind you I will be 30 in November. This really irked me and hurt my feelings so I thought I would poll you ladies.



That's mean! I want to see them too now. I bet you look great in them!



MouseTriper said:


> Awww  love the new shirt Steph...so cute!!!  How come Jacob is outlawing face photos??  LOL.  too funny.



I wish I knew! It's something about his hair, I think.



snubie said:


>



Cuteness! She will be the best dressed girl in preschool, by a mile! I love the ladybugs, how perfect for a ladybug nursery!



twob4him said:


> Very cute!!! I bought some for a skirt! The list above crackied me up!



Thanks!



sahm1000 said:


> Please remind me if I ever get the idea again that t-shirt dresses are easy, they're not!  I thought I would save time since my trip is coming up way quickly and I'm running out of time I would "simplify" my customs and make a few t-shirt dresses.  NOT!  I HATE THEM!!!!!



I find them extremely frustrating too! I would much rather do a t and shorts or a skirt than try to attach it to the shirt! But let's see; I'm sure it's not as bad as you think.



MaMaSiBs said:


> Hello everyone!!! I'm new here and have been trying to learn my way around this site for the last 2 days so please bare with me. I am not only new to this forum, but also to sewing. I have a 1 year old DD and have decided to make her Halloween costume. I have a sewing machine my Grandmother fixed and gave to me a few months ago, so I figured I would put it to good use. Well to make a long story short I had mentioned to my Mom that I wanted to do this for DD and she laughed at me and said "Good luck!! Hope you don't screw it up!" eew are you kidding me I can't believe she said that. Like I could possibly screw up a kids Halloween costume, lol,  *holding my belly and laughing*. Sooooo, I drew out my design and went to the fabric store, where the lady behind the counter told me basically the same thing my Mom did. I don't even know her Why is that people are trying to discourage me from doing this. Should I rethink my master plan?? Well I'm not gonna let them get me down. I signed up for a quick sewing 101 class and bought everything I think I need to turn my DD into Snow White!! Wish me luck!



Aw, that's not nice to discourage you! Someone did the cutest, easiest snow white with a peasant top and ric rac on the sleeve. Costumes don't have to be difficult. Good luck and we're here!


----------



## tadamom

Sorry I haven't been posting as much as I used to but I have some things going on in my life right now & when I think about Disney I get really bummed & sad.  I also have a job now and that has been taking up some time as well.  I lurk everyday and everything looks fabulous!  I have done some sewing and made some outfits for presents, etc. but can you believe I haven't taken the first picture of any of them!  I have got to get on that.

Anyways.......I wanted to start looking for some ideas for Christmas crafts.  Like I said, I have a new job & I am a preschool teacher for 12-24 month olds.  This is my 2nd week and the kids start coming the day after Labor Day!  (Getting nervous!!!)  I was thinking that for Christmas I might make them all something small but can't for the life of me think of anything.  I know that I could do crayon roll-ups but not sure if that is too old for them -- Parker would have loved something like that but not sure about everyone else.  

Anyone got any ideas??????  Thanks!


----------



## GoofyG

I'm a pre-school teacher and that was the age I had last yr.  That's what I gave to my kiddos as a gift, on top of a Dollar Tree coloring book.  THose would be great for the kids.  You could even just make it that holds 8 crayons, or even the Big crayons.  The simple things please those kids.  This yr I have Older 2  NO NAP!


----------



## spongemommie05

Lost my huge multi-quote again and i qouted everyone singley also .... 
Love all the outfits posted .


----------



## spongemommie05

off to put the kiddos in bed and then i will try to post again...


----------



## I~heart~Mickey

I just wanted to say how very inspired I am by you all! I am still a very basic when it come to sewing but I really want to try some of these things out. I love all the custom outfits and bows.

I am gonna be lurking around and trying to get some advice and inspiration from all of you!!


----------



## GoofyG

OK, it's beyond me   How do i get the pettiskirts into the zip loc bags? 

I try but I have yet to get it all in, it looks like a pompon  popping out of the bag 
IDEAS


----------



## spongemommie05

That is just so sad to hear about the family and it is really scary too Because someone at my DH work just had this same experience happen to her . He died suddenly while on a scout camping trip just playing one min and then he collapsed and was gone ....


----------



## jessica52877

mrsmiller said:


> I do not want to see this fabric again (it was given to me) I still have 2 panels (1 yard each) so anyone interested I will mail it to you ....BTW each bag that I made uses less than 1/2 yard
> 
> this is the shopping bags that I made for my sister
> 
> this one has a zipper in the front and is lined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are 3 bags in this bundle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was my inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linnette



I don't know how I missed this the other day! Linnette, you are such an inspiration with how you just make patterns for everything! I love how many boxes of cheerios you can fit in your bags! I also love the elephant fabric but I am sure after seeing so much of it you don't want to see it anymore.



tadamom said:


> Sorry I haven't been posting as much as I used to but I have some things going on in my life right now & when I think about Disney I get really bummed & sad.  I also have a job now and that has been taking up some time as well.  I lurk everyday and everything looks fabulous!  I have done some sewing and made some outfits for presents, etc. but can you believe I haven't taken the first picture of any of them!  I have got to get on that.
> 
> Anyways.......I wanted to start looking for some ideas for Christmas crafts.  Like I said, I have a new job & I am a preschool teacher for 12-24 month olds.  This is my 2nd week and the kids start coming the day after Labor Day!  (Getting nervous!!!)  I was thinking that for Christmas I might make them all something small but can't for the life of me think of anything.  I know that I could do crayon roll-ups but not sure if that is too old for them -- Parker would have loved something like that but not sure about everyone else.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas??????  Thanks!



How about some sort of small bag (with a small handle) that they could keep treasures in. Should be pretty easy to make and something pretty appropiate for the age I would I think. I know girls love to carry stuff around and Dallas would have happily put his little people or something in one.


----------



## kstgelais4

teresajoy said:


> That had to be so awful! Was anyone hurt?


No One was home when the fire started. I was at my house next door with the kids when we noticed the black smoke billowing out the windows. One of the firefighters got a minor injury on a back draft when they went in one of the doors. Thank God that was all though.



Stephres said:


> She loved the outfit! She kept taking it out of the bag and touching the Eeyore on the shirt and looking at the skirt. So thanks again disboutiqers!


I think it is so cute! Lucky friend!


peachygreen said:


> Dang it, I hit the back button accidently and lost my post.
> 
> So last night I pulled out the dress I made and asked my daughter to try it on.  I wasn't sure if she would be accomidating as it was getting close to bedtime and she can be stubborn about changing clothes sometimes.  But, when she saw it, her eyes got big and she pratcially ripped off the dress she was wearing to try it on.  "It's soooooo pretty mommy" was her comment.  Excuse the wild child hair.  She had already removed her ponies for the evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It needs to be shortened by about 4" I think and I would like to figure out a way to take it in as she looks like she is swimming in it.


Looks good! I agree with Stephres, shirring would take care of the looseness really easily. You are well on your way!



minnie2 said:


> I finally finished Nikki's back to school outfit!    Man the shirt was a pain in the butt!  Inside it really looks like a franken shirt!  the tank o the inside kept falling down so I added straps.  The sleeves look different legnths but it is crumpled at her shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can really see where I had to keep deepening the darts in the back.  I made her a size 8 where she probably should have had the 5 but there was no way I was going to make an almost 9 yr old a size 5   If I had made the 5 I would have had to add to the pattern and it would have been even more a mess.
> You can also see where I edged it so it wouldn't fray which I thought wouldn't show Then when I realized it would it was too late and I decided that the different colored thread was the style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok she insisted on seeing if it will twirl!  That is my girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla if you are out there feel free to make a pattern like this with your twist!  I am a total convert to the YCMT
> 
> I love the idea of this outfit but man is was a pain in the butt to make!  Then the inside being so franken pattern bothers me....  Oh well she is happy and that is all that matters.  Hopefully no one who doesn't sew will notice the issues with the outfit!
> 
> Oh and Carla another pattern idea is leggings for older girls!


Did you use a pattern for the hoodie? I saw one very similar to it at JoAnn's that I was contemplating getting. It is really cute!



UtahMama said:


> Oh my gosh you guys!
> 
> I love all the cool stuff y'all have been making!
> 
> My sewing machine (and ALL the stuff associated with it) is considered _clutter_ since our house is on the market. We haven't had very many people come through (lovely economy these days, eh?) but "yous" are tempting me horribly!
> 
> So, as Jahmmie posted, Utah is on fire!
> 
> I have this daycare buddy who is just barely 1 and the smoke is making his asthma flare up! The smoke is thick even down here (but it's right next to Jham!)
> 
> In other news, my next door neighbors have a goat. A meeeean male goat that goes berzerk if you go near it. They have him tied up to their trampoline and he's all tangled up with his rope (maybe it's a chain...cant get close enough to see) and he's been there for 5 days!
> 
> HELLO? Poor goat! My kids keep throwing him food.
> 
> I don't want to be a bad neighbor, but I think I should call Animal Control or something. He's not being cared for. (My neighbors don't speak English, or I'd ask them what's up *nicely*)


I would call animal control. Why do they have a goat? 
BTW nice to "see" you.



disneymommieof2 said:


> One of the highest honors here in MN is Princess Kay of the Milky Way- They get their likenesses carved into a 60 lb brick of butter- Think I'm Kidding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These girls get to sit in a freezing cold rotating chamber while the artist carves.


The Big E (Eastern states Expo, AKA Massachusetts state fair) has an insanely large butter sculpture. It is one of the kids favorite things every year!



snubie said:


> Eastern States Expo (New England's state fair) starts in three weeks!  We have not taken Lauren yet but maybe this year will be her first Big E experience.
> 
> I have never tried a fried Snickers but I am intrigued.


We Love the Big E! We go every year! have fun!



glorib said:


> So, I was inspired by disneymommie's mini TR of the fair.  Thought I'd do a little picture-story for you all.
> 
> I bought the kids these giant lollipops weeks ago.  I'm not sure what got into me, other than they were super cheap and looked like fun.  Well, I was finally brave enough to let the kids have them.  But wouldn't it make cute pics!  I need pics!  So we headed out to the local park for some good picture-takin'
> 
> 
> But then we had this (Caleb is the best big brother - this was his idea to cheer up Ella!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, for my random sewing question:  Do you guys wear shoes?  I can't "drive" properly if I have shoes on!  I have to be barefooted.  I can be sock-footed, but I prefer barefooted.  Is that the right grammar?  Barefooted?  LOL.  Probably not.  I've been lucky enough to not have any t-like mishaps.  (knockin on wood, here.)  Just wondering how you guys sew!


SO SWEET!!!! 
I also sew shoeless



disneymomof1 said:


> I am going to buy my first ebook from YCMT, what one do you suggest as the easiest.  I am a beginner sewer and have never used a pattern.  I was thinking the easy fit pants would be the easiest for me to start with, what do you all think ?  TIA


Easy fit pants are a perfect pattern.



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> *Me too!  *


I spit my lemonade out when I read this!  


MouseTriper said:


>


That pic is great!



snubie said:


> Lauren starts preschool next week.  She is so excited about it and here is her custom for the first day.


They all look great!


MaMaSiBs said:


> Hello everyone!!! I'm new here and have been trying to learn my way around this site for the last 2 days so please bare with me. I am not only new to this forum, but also to sewing. I have a 1 year old DD and have decided to make her Halloween costume. I have a sewing machine my Grandmother fixed and gave to me a few months ago, so I figured I would put it to good use. Well to make a long story short I had mentioned to my Mom that I wanted to do this for DD and she laughed at me and said "Good luck!! Hope you don't screw it up!" eew are you kidding me I can't believe she said that. Like I could possibly screw up a kids Halloween costume, lol,  *holding my belly and laughing*. Sooooo, I drew out my design and went to the fabric store, where the lady behind the counter told me basically the same thing my Mom did. I don't even know her Why is that people are trying to discourage me from doing this. Should I rethink my master plan?? Well I'm not gonna let them get me down. I signed up for a quick sewing 101 class and bought everything I think I need to turn my DD into Snow White!! Wish me luck!


I'm rooting for you! You'll get plenty of help here!!


----------



## jham

Stephres said:


> That is so cute! I have never seen that fabric before. Don't know about the cording. When I made one I used the thinner cording but it was a gift so if it bothered the recipient, she was too polite to tell me!
> 
> I really like Nikki's outfit too, I forgot to comment. That skirt is so cute and you did a great job with what was I am sure a difficult pattern.
> 
> This is for Spongie (sorry, Jacob is still outlawing face pictures):



My boys would LOVE that shirt



snubie said:


> Lauren starts preschool next week.  She is so excited about it and here is her custom for the first day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also am making her some other outfits for this fall.  I just need to hem the pants for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made this for a friend of my sisters who just got back from China with her new adopted little girl.   She did the nursery in lady bugs so the fabric seemed fitting.



So cute!  Lauren will love preschool!



MaMaSiBs said:


> Hello everyone!!! I'm new here and have been trying to learn my way around this site for the last 2 days so please bare with me. I am not only new to this forum, but also to sewing. I have a 1 year old DD and have decided to make her Halloween costume. I have a sewing machine my Grandmother fixed and gave to me a few months ago, so I figured I would put it to good use. Well to make a long story short I had mentioned to my Mom that I wanted to do this for DD and she laughed at me and said "Good luck!! Hope you don't screw it up!" eew are you kidding me I can't believe she said that. Like I could possibly screw up a kids Halloween costume, lol,  *holding my belly and laughing*. Sooooo, I drew out my design and went to the fabric store, where the lady behind the counter told me basically the same thing my Mom did. I don't even know her Why is that people are trying to discourage me from doing this. Should I rethink my master plan?? Well I'm not gonna let them get me down. I signed up for a quick sewing 101 class and bought everything I think I need to turn my DD into Snow White!! Wish me luck!



We're here to help you!  You can do it!  



spongemommie05 said:


> Lost my huge multi-quote again and i qouted everyone singley also ....
> Love all the outfits posted .



Sure you did


----------



## GoofyG

What Audio books do you all recomend for a 4yr old and a 2 yr old.  I'm wanting to go check some out at the library before we leave.  We have a 22 hr drive, that doesn't include stops!   So I was needing ideas.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

MouseTriper said:


>


I love this picture. I think that I am going to have to finish Jenna's rainbow outfit I have planned out and get some pics with her Giant Lollipop that I bought her a week ago.



snubie said:


> Lauren starts preschool next week.  She is so excited about it and here is her custom for the first day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also am making her some other outfits for this fall.  I just need to hem the pants for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made this for a friend of my sisters who just got back from China with her new adopted little girl.   She did the nursery in lady bugs so the fabric seemed fitting.


Cute Cute Cute!! and congratulations on the new addition to your family. You all must be so excited.



MaMaSiBs said:


> Hello everyone!!! I'm new here and have been trying to learn my way around this site for the last 2 days so please bare with me. I am not only new to this forum, but also to sewing. I have a 1 year old DD and have decided to make her Halloween costume. I have a sewing machine my Grandmother fixed and gave to me a few months ago, so I figured I would put it to good use. Well to make a long story short I had mentioned to my Mom that I wanted to do this for DD and she laughed at me and said "Good luck!! Hope you don't screw it up!" eew are you kidding me I can't believe she said that. Like I could possibly screw up a kids Halloween costume, lol,  *holding my belly and laughing*. Sooooo, I drew out my design and went to the fabric store, where the lady behind the counter told me basically the same thing my Mom did. I don't even know her Why is that people are trying to discourage me from doing this. Should I rethink my master plan?? Well I'm not gonna let them get me down. I signed up for a quick sewing 101 class and bought everything I think I need to turn my DD into Snow White!! Wish me luck!


Don't let people get you down. I do second the comment about practicing on some plain or old fabric first. I wouldn't start with a t-shirt though. They can be hard to sew on for a beginner. Good luck and post lots of pics.


----------



## UtahMama

Tykatmadismomma said:


> Random question of the day,  How old is too old for embellished jeans?  I had a pair on last night and my Dh told me that I am too old to wear pants like that mind you I will be 30 in November. This really irked me and hurt my feelings so I thought I would poll you ladies.
> 
> I am off to look at Teresajoys bookmarks for Purse ideas.



I'm almost 41.   But then again, I often declare it to be a "tiara day", so don't listen to me. 

You're NOT too old. just make them "cooler".


----------



## peachygreen

I'm stuck.  Why do they write pattern instructions so that they make no sense to anyone?  I am working on the bodice to my DD dress right now and this is the instruction.  "Open out lining at shoulders.  Pin bodice front to bodice back at shoulders; then pin lining edges together.  Stitch in one continuous seam."  Amazingly just typing that out made it make some sense and I was able to do the shoulders for the dress.  
I'm done for the night.  Tomorrow I will do the lining for the skirt, put the bodice and skirt together and see if I can manage the zipper.  Amazingly I did manage to get one of the pooh scenes centered on the bodice and the front of the skirt.  It took some work laying it out, but it worked in the end.


----------



## GoofyG

we have a photo session at the Poly.  I was thinking of putting my kids in all white.  Do think that would look ok?  Trying to pack a little, and don't know what to put on them for the photo shoot. Ideas


----------



## spongemommie05

peachygreen said:


> Dang it, I hit the back button accidently and lost my post.
> 
> So last night I pulled out the dress I made and asked my daughter to try it on.  I wasn't sure if she would be accomidating as it was getting close to bedtime and she can be stubborn about changing clothes sometimes.  But, when she saw it, her eyes got big and she pratcially ripped off the dress she was wearing to try it on.  "It's soooooo pretty mommy" was her comment.  Excuse the wild child hair.  She had already removed her ponies for the evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It needs to be shortened by about 4" I think and I would like to figure out a way to take it in as she looks like she is swimming in it.


She is such a cutie ,



xdanielleax said:


> Sorry to most more pics of this outfit lol...but I made the top shorter and made easy fit pants to go along with it.  I'm much happier now.  It looks more together   MORE pics tomorrow with Violette in it..haha


I can't wait to see it on Violette... cute



mrsmiller said:


> I do not want to see this fabric again (it was given to me) I still have 2 panels (1 yard each) so anyone interested I will mail it to you ....BTW each bag that I made uses less than 1/2 yard
> 
> this is the shopping bags that I made for my sister
> 
> this one has a zipper in the front and is lined


wow I love it But i think with my big family i would need 20 bags ..



Stephres said:


> Teresa, you like our neighbor's mailbox? His wife was telling me he is so proud of it she didn't have the heart to tell him that everyone snickers behind his back about it. Anyway, it makes giving directions to our house easy!
> 
> Thank you so much Stacy (sohappy) and Amy (Clutterbug)!!! And everyone else who offered to find the Eeyore fabric too! You guys are so sweet and you made a little girl happy!
> 
> I made just a plain twirl skirt and matching t for our friend. She has really been through a lot, her best friend whom she played with almost every day has been sick and she has only been able to see her a handful of times since December.
> 
> She loved the outfit! She kept taking it out of the bag and touching the Eeyore on the shirt and looking at the skirt. So thanks again disboutiqers!


That is so cute i am so glad that the friend Liked it...





minnie2 said:


> I finally finished Nikki's back to school outfit!    Man the shirt was a pain in the butt!  Inside it really looks like a franken shirt!  the tank o the inside kept falling down so I added straps.  The sleeves look different legnths but it is crumpled at her shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can really see where I had to keep deepening the darts in the back.  I made her a size 8 where she probably should have had the 5 but there was no way I was going to make an almost 9 yr old a size 5   If I had made the 5 I would have had to add to the pattern and it would have been even more a mess.
> You can also see where I edged it so it wouldn't fray which I thought wouldn't show Then when I realized it would it was too late and I decided that the different colored thread was the style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Carla another pattern idea is leggings for older girls!


Love this and i agree On the leggings for older girls ...



disneymommieof2 said:


> So first we'll visit the kidway
> And here is mommy and sophia on the carousel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!


Love this picture how cute you 2 are , Thanks for the trip to the fair...


----------



## spongemommie05

minnie2 said:


> thanks for the compliments on Nikki's outfit.


That is a really smart idea i need to make one of those for Camden and Mayson they always take something with them every where...



glorib said:


> So, I was inspired by disneymommie's mini TR of the fair.  Thought I'd do a little picture-story for you all.
> 
> I bought the kids these giant lollipops weeks ago.  I'm not sure what got into me, other than they were super cheap and looked like fun.  Well, I was finally brave enough to let the kids have them.  But wouldn't it make cute pics!  I need pics!  So we headed out to the local park for some good picture-takin'
> 
> But then we had this (Caleb is the best big brother - this was his idea to cheer up Ella!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, it was a good time and the kids were so sweet to each other.
> Here's a couple more for good measure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, for my random sewing question:  Do you guys wear shoes?  I can't "drive" properly if I have shoes on!  I have to be barefooted.  I can be sock-footed, but I prefer barefooted.  Is that the right grammar?  Barefooted?  LOL.  Probably not.  I've been lucky enough to not have any t-like mishaps.  (knockin on wood, here.)  Just wondering how you guys sew!


wow what a great big brother ,
and i have to wear flip flops because when i sew i am unorganized and have stepped on pins that i did not know were in the floor...



Stephres said:


> This is for Spongie (sorry, Jacob is still outlawing face pictures):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wanted shorts, but the fabric said shirt to me so he let me make him a shirt. I made the bigger size and lengthened it and I like it a lot better.
> 
> I will comment about the background, since I know Teresa is always interested:
> 
> 
> Megan is enjoying her after-school snack
> See Megan's tea party tray where her kitchen used to be (sob!)
> Two binders of PTA crap on the table
> No Scrappy (sorry!)


LOve it !! i bought almost all that material at my walmart Now what to do ? Jacob is so handsome he needs to show the world his face...



snubie said:


> I also am making her some other outfits for this fall.  I just need to hem the pants for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made this for a friend of my sisters who just got back from China with her new adopted little girl.   She did the nursery in lady bugs so the fabric seemed fitting.


She is gonna love pre-school and that fall outfit I may just have to case you i saw that material but did not have a clue what to do But i LOVE your outfit.....
Ladybugs are always a plus.



sahm1000 said:


> Please remind me if I ever get the idea again that t-shirt dresses are easy, they're not!  I thought I would save time since my trip is coming up way quickly and I'm running out of time I would "simplify" my customs and make a few t-shirt dresses.  NOT!  I HATE THEM!!!!!
> 
> Okay, rant is over.  I'm really mad b/c I used my Friends Around The World material, which I love, and I hate the way the dresses turned out.  Feel like I wasted it.
> 
> Back to sewing!


okay now we have to see !  i bet that it is not as bad as you think....



jham said:


> My boys would LOVE that shirt
> Sure you did


whatever  Mayson was in my lap and i got up and it all was gone   



UtahMama said:


> I'm almost 41.   But then again, I often declare it to be a "tiara day", so don't listen to me.
> 
> You're NOT too old. just make them "cooler".


You Go girl ! all my pants are like that and i am 33


----------



## spongemommie05

I guess Jayedyn was in a Pirate Princess mood today this is what she wore to school





At 1st i was like "oh no you are not" but we added her pirate hairbow and it threw everything together.
I am gonna be in trouble when she designs her own stuff she wants a sewing machine for xmas because mom is just not fast enough....
Utahmama < i am almost done with Norah's outfit .. Maybe i can swing it by tommorow... with a DWC Pepsi......


----------



## I~heart~Mickey

Where can I find AROUND THE WORLD FABRIC???? I am getting really frustrated!!! I want to get it now!!!


----------



## sahm1000

I promise I will take pictures tomorrow of the hated t-shirt dresses. 

So far I have completed the Pooh dresses for Crystal Palace and Magic Kingdom, the hated t-shirt dresses for Epcot, and I cut out fabric for Animal Kingdom skirts and appliqued t-shirts.  

Still need to complete a Minnie dot outfit (2 if I have time), Cinderella outfit, princess outfit (I have a stand-by if I run out of time though), and a Nemo outfit.  

Yikes, I had better get going!

School starts tomorrow for my "big" girls!  Yeah!  Hopefully I can get some sewing done now.  They are so ready to go it's not funny.  They keep asking when can they go.  I'm happy for them that it starts tomorrow but I feel bad that I haven't been able to keep them as busy since Lilly's arrival.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I really want to make a tote/Purse. I think it would be a good idea to start out with some scrap fabric. My question is do I need to use intrefacing  and a certain type of material? 

Linette, Do you always make your own patterns.  Is it easy?


----------



## Tinka_Belle

spongemommie05 said:


> I guess Jayedyn was in a Pirate Princess mood today this is what she wore to school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 1st i was like "oh no you are not" but we added her pirate hairbow and it threw everything together.
> I am gonna be in trouble when she designs her own stuff she wants a sewing machine for xmas because mom is just not fast enough....
> Utahmama < i am almost done with Norah's outfit .. Maybe i can swing it by tommorow... with a DWC Pepsi......


I pick up three children in the morning and take them to school with Jenna. Well the other day the oldest little girl comes out of her room wearing black and white stripes tights. All I could do was smile. I love it when kids dress themselves. They can come up with some stuff.


----------



## disneymommieof2

glorib said:


> So, I was inspired by disneymommie's mini TR of the fair.  Thought I'd do a little picture-story for you all.
> 
> I bought the kids these giant lollipops weeks ago.  I'm not sure what got into me, other than they were super cheap and looked like fun.  Well, I was finally brave enough to let the kids have them.  But wouldn't it make cute pics!  I need pics!  So we headed out to the local park for some good picture-takin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun, right?  They were having so much fun, running around and showing me how the lollipop was turning their tongues colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, it was a good time and the kids were so sweet to each other.
> Here's a couple more for good measure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, for my random sewing question:  Do you guys wear shoes?  I can't "drive" properly if I have shoes on!  I have to be barefooted.  I can be sock-footed, but I prefer barefooted.  Is that the right grammar?  Barefooted?  LOL.  Probably not.  I've been lucky enough to not have any t-like mishaps.  (knockin on wood, here.)  Just wondering how you guys sew!


awww How sweet!! I Love when Big Brother comes to the rescue and saves the day!! What a fun photo shoot! 
I sew bare foot too! 


Stephres said:


> He wanted shorts, but the fabric said shirt to me so he let me make him a shirt. I made the bigger size and lengthened it and I like it a lot better.
> I will comment about the background, since I know Teresa is always interested:
> 
> Megan is enjoying her after-school snack
> See Megan's tea party tray where her kitchen used to be (sob!)
> Two binders of PTA crap on the table
> No Scrappy (sorry!)


Kids are so funny! Jacobs shirt looks great!! And poor scrappy- getting left out.  


snubie said:


> Lauren starts preschool next week.  She is so excited about it and here is her custom for the first day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also am making her some other outfits for this fall.  I just need to hem the pants for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made this for a friend of my sisters who just got back from China with her new adopted little girl.   She did the nursery in lady bugs so the fabric seemed fitting.


They are all really Darling!! How nice of you to make that out fit for the baby!! 


MaMaSiBs said:


> Hello everyone!!! I'm new here and have been trying to learn my way around this site for the last 2 days so please bare with me. I am not only new to this forum, but also to sewing. I have a 1 year old DD and have decided to make her Halloween costume. I have a sewing machine my Grandmother fixed and gave to me a few months ago, so I figured I would put it to good use. Well to make a long story short I had mentioned to my Mom that I wanted to do this for DD and she laughed at me and said "Good luck!! Hope you don't screw it up!" eew are you kidding me I can't believe she said that. Like I could possibly screw up a kids Halloween costume, lol,  *holding my belly and laughing*. Sooooo, I drew out my design and went to the fabric store, where the lady behind the counter told me basically the same thing my Mom did. I don't even know her Why is that people are trying to discourage me from doing this. Should I rethink my master plan?? Well I'm not gonna let them get me down. I signed up for a quick sewing 101 class and bought everything I think I need to turn my DD into Snow White!! Wish me luck!


I don't know what is wrong with people sometimes!! You can do it!! and WELCOME!!!! 


GoofyG said:


> OK, it's beyond me  How do i get the pettiskirts into the zip loc bags?
> 
> I try but I have yet to get it all in, it looks like a pompon popping out of the bag
> IDEAS


Hmmm what size bag are you using?? Maybe try one of those XL ziplocs. 


GoofyG said:


> Here are some fun pictures, Ellarie has taken gymnastics for a yr and this is the first time I've taken her picture Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> Her is poor Attikus getting dragged along
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Spit Fire of the family She has to be strapped, or she is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Araeyah in her BIG GIRL BED


Yay for the Big Girl Bed!!! Looks like she loves gymnastics- Although it is hard to see her face in the teeny tiny pictures  What a cutie your little attikus is!! 


GoofyG said:


> What Audio books do you all recomend for a 4yr old and a 2 yr old.  I'm wanting to go check some out at the library before we leave.  We have a 22 hr drive, that doesn't include stops!   So I was needing ideas.


I would have to defer you to the library!! Just check and see if they have any of their favorites on cd. My kids love music in the car. But there is only so many times you can here the princess song before you lose your mind!! Oh sorry yeah back to your question. Hmm definitely go to the library and ask the kids librarian! The ones around here are really helpful!  


spongemommie05 said:


> I guess Jayedyn was in a Pirate Princess mood today this is what she wore to school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 1st i was like "oh no you are not" but we added her pirate hairbow and it threw everything together.
> I am gonna be in trouble when she designs her own stuff she wants a sewing machine for xmas because mom is just not fast enough....
> Utahmama < i am almost done with Norah's outfit .. Maybe i can swing it by tommorow... with a DWC Pepsi......


So how old do you have to be for that project runway show??  


I~heart~Mickey said:


> Where can I find AROUND THE WORLD FABRIC???? I am getting really frustrated!!! I want to get it now!!!


Joanns


Tykatmadismomma said:


> I really want to make a tote/Purse. I think it would be a good idea to start out with some scrap fabric. My question is do I need to use intrefacing  and a certain type of material?
> 
> Linette, Do you always make your own patterns.  Is it easy?


I have made a few totes- I did not use interfacing. They were not very fancy but they were lined. 
Good Luck!!


----------



## teresajoy

Stephres said:


> Teresa, you like our neighbor's mailbox? His wife was telling me he is so proud of it she didn't have the heart to tell him that everyone snickers behind his back about it. Anyway, it makes giving directions to our house easy!


Ahhh, it's a mailbox!! Awww, what a sweet wife he has! 

I love the outfits Steph!!! I'm so glad you were able to find some of that fabric! I just love Eeyore!  


peachygreen said:


>


TOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!



HeatherSue said:


> As for your neighbor's mailbox.  I saw some of those up by Lake Michigan.  It may look silly in Florida, but it looks rediculous in Michigan!!


 



UtahMama said:


> I have this daycare buddy who is just barely 1 and the smoke is making his asthma flare up! The smoke is thick even down here (but it's right next to Jham!)
> 
> In other news, my next door neighbors have a goat. A meeeean male goat that goes berzerk if you go near it. They have him tied up to their trampoline and he's all tangled up with his rope (maybe it's a chain...cant get close enough to see) and he's been there for 5 days!
> 
> HELLO? Poor goat! My kids keep throwing him food.
> 
> I don't want to be a bad neighbor, but I think I should call Animal Control or something. He's not being cared for. (My neighbors don't speak English, or I'd ask them what's up *nicely*)


Be careful you guys!!!!! 

I would call about the goat. The poor thing! 


disneymommieof2 said:


> Well we had a pretty good day- it rained a little and was windy enough to not be so blazing hot!
> 
> Hope you enjoyed our little trip to the Minnesota State Fair!!


I love the butter sculpture!!!! Thanks for taking us along to the fair!!! Brian and I fell in love at the fair!!!  



glorib said:


> And where are the pics?  We need toothless smiley pics!


Well, I had Corey go get the camera and take some pictures, but he had her pull her lip down so you could see it, and I thought it looked kinda gross instead of kinda cute! So, I need to take some more with her just making a bit ole cheesy grin! 

Less than a week until my baby goes to kindergarten.  


minnie2 said:


> .


When did you cut his hair? He looks cute!!! I think the bags look good.

And, I think I lost the picture of Niki! I really liked that outfit on her! 


glorib said:


> But then we had this (Caleb is the best big brother - this was his idea to cheer up Ella!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, for my random sewing question:  Do you guys wear shoes?  I can't "drive" properly if I have shoes on!  I have to be barefooted.  I can be sock-footed, but I prefer barefooted.  Is that the right grammar?  Barefooted?  LOL.  Probably not.  I've been lucky enough to not have any t-like mishaps.  (knockin on wood, here.)  Just wondering how you guys sew!


Oh my goodness, that is the CUTEST picture ever!!!!! I love these!!!

They do remind me of the commercial I saw before the Star Wars Clone Wars movie though. It's for Dibs. Has anyone seen it???  



Stephres said:


> I will comment about the background, since I know Teresa is always interested:
> 
> 
> Megan is enjoying her after-school snack
> See Megan's tea party tray where her kitchen used to be (sob!)
> Two binders of PTA crap on the table
> No Scrappy (sorry!)


You are GOOD Steph!!!! Here I was wondering all these things, then I scroll down and you have answered them all! I about died laughing!!!! 

Ok, I'm beginning to think you did something with Jacob and have replaced him with an substitute Jacob! Is that why you won't show his face anymore???



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> *Me too!  *


TOOOO FUNNY TOM!!! 



snubie said:


> Lauren starts preschool next week.  She is so excited about it and here is her custom for the first day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also am making her some other outfits for this fall.  I just need to hem the pants for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made this for a friend of my sisters who just got back from China with her new adopted little girl.   She did the nursery in lady bugs so the fabric seemed fitting.


I love these! 



danicaw said:


> Hi Again,
> I have been lurking for awhile now.
> I haven't dusted off my machine since before our trip last November... Yikes, that is sad. But you guys have once again inspired me. After months and weeks of lurking I have done it, and am part way though a stripwork skirt! I will post pics when its done.
> Although I did get a hat and scarf set knit before a trip to Alaska and I am 3/4 of the way through a Magic Scarf. Nothing like several projects going at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering the same thing, I just signed up with YCMT and have a huge wish list
> I am curious about the raglans and the twirl skort....are these easy, hard, somewhere in between.
> I haven't used a pattern without adult supervision (thanks MIL) and I am usually a bit intimidated by them.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear, I hope its older than 30. Otherwise the pair I have upstairs, that are a bit to snug on me should just be given away.
> 
> A friend of mine asked me to be a bridesmaid in her wedding and my DH replied, aren't you to old to be a bridesmaid?
> I am 33. And I am not her oldest bridesmaid.
> He paid for that
> 
> 
> I just have to say the things you guys are making are beautiful.
> And the applique is amazing....I need to do some practicing



As soon as I saw you posting, I had to check your siggy and see if you were still leaning too far out the window!!! 

The best YCMT patterns are:
Portrait Peasant top and dress
Simply Sweet dress
Easy Fit Pants

All by CarlaC.  If you have these three, you can pretty much make ANYTHING!!! And they are all super easy! 



MaMaSiBs said:


> Hello everyone!!! I'm new here and have been trying to learn my way around this site for the last 2 days so please bare with me. I am not only new to this forum, but also to sewing. I have a 1 year old DD and have decided to make her Halloween costume. I have a sewing machine my Grandmother fixed and gave to me a few months ago, so I figured I would put it to good use. Well to make a long story short I had mentioned to my Mom that I wanted to do this for DD and she laughed at me and said "Good luck!! Hope you don't screw it up!" eew are you kidding me I can't believe she said that. Like I could possibly screw up a kids Halloween costume, lol,  *holding my belly and laughing*. Sooooo, I drew out my design and went to the fabric store, where the lady behind the counter told me basically the same thing my Mom did. I don't even know her Why is that people are trying to discourage me from doing this. Should I rethink my master plan?? Well I'm not gonna let them get me down. I signed up for a quick sewing 101 class and bought everything I think I need to turn my DD into Snow White!! Wish me luck!



I used CarlaC's portrait peasant dress to make a Snow White outfit for my neice. I sewed red ribbon onto the sleeves. I modified the bodice to make it pointed, but you wouldn't even have to do that. (it's in the Photobucket account)It was really easy. Someone else just posted a Snow White dress made in with a peasant top as well. 

And, like I said in the post above, if you have those three patterns you can pretty much make ANYTHING!!! 





jessica52877 said:


> I haven't used a foot pedal in a while but I always had my shoes off. I don't remember if I had socks on or not. I probably only had my shoes off though because we don't wear them in the house.


Ok, I have to ask, if you don't use a foot pedal, what do you use???

I use to sew barefoot, before T had her accident! Now I am paranoid of pins! 



GoofyG said:


> Here are some fun pictures, Ellarie has taken gymnastics for a yr and this is the first time I've taken her picture Here you go


I love the pictures!What cute kids! 


spongemommie05 said:


> That is just so sad to hear about the family and it is really scary too Because someone at my DH work just had this same experience happen to her . He died suddenly while on a scout camping trip just playing one min and then he collapsed and was gone ....



That is so sad. 



spongemommie05 said:


> I guess Jayedyn was in a Pirate Princess mood today this is what she wore to school


She looks cute!


----------



## Stephres

GoofyG said:


> we have a photo session at the Poly.  I was thinking of putting my kids in all white.  Do think that would look ok?  Trying to pack a little, and don't know what to put on them for the photo shoot. Ideas



I love the family photo shoots where everyone in wearing white! They are so pretty! I think it will be great.



peachygreen said:


> I'm stuck.  Why do they write pattern instructions so that they make no sense to anyone?  I am working on the bodice to my DD dress right now and this is the instruction.  "Open out lining at shoulders.  Pin bodice front to bodice back at shoulders; then pin lining edges together.  Stitch in one continuous seam."  Amazingly just typing that out made it make some sense and I was able to do the shoulders for the dress.
> I'm done for the night.  Tomorrow I will do the lining for the skirt, put the bodice and skirt together and see if I can manage the zipper.  Amazingly I did manage to get one of the pooh scenes centered on the bodice and the front of the skirt.  It took some work laying it out, but it worked in the end.



Sometimes I have to call my mom to decipher a pattern. Glad you were able to figure that little part out. 



spongemommie05 said:


>



What a cutie!



I~heart~Mickey said:


> Where can I find AROUND THE WORLD FABRIC???? I am getting really frustrated!!! I want to get it now!!!



I found mine at JoAnn's.



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I really want to make a tote/Purse. I think it would be a good idea to start out with some scrap fabric. My question is do I need to use intrefacing  and a certain type of material?



When I make purses I used fusible fleece on the outer fabric and fusible interfacing on the lining.



teresajoy said:


> Ahhh, it's a mailbox!! Awww, what a sweet wife he has!
> 
> I love the outfits Steph!!! I'm so glad you were able to find some of that fabric! I just love Eeyore!
> 
> You are GOOD Steph!!!! Here I was wondering all these things, then I scroll down and you have answered them all! I about died laughing!!!!
> 
> Ok, I'm beginning to think you did something with Jacob and have replaced him with an substitute Jacob! Is that why you won't show his face anymore???



1) I am totally laughing that you were serious about the dolphin statue. I guess I am used to them so I figured you were giving me a hard time, although Heather told me she knows someone who has one in Michigan so they shouldn't be totally foreign.

2) Me too!

3) When I saw the picture I thought, that is a lot of stuff in the background, I'd better go ahead and tell them what everything is. 

4) Yes, I have replaced him with a boy who does all his chores without nagging:  I am not sure what his problem is; do you see how he has his neck stretched up just so I won't accidentally get his face in?


----------



## kstgelais4

To all the bag making ladies... I found this new tute on JoAnn.com. 
It is for one of the drawstring backpacks. I may try one later!
http://www.joann.com/static/project/0808/P279737.pdf


----------



## rie'smom

kstgelais4 said:


> To all the bag making ladies... I found this new tute on JoAnn.com.
> It is for one of the drawstring backpacks. I may try one later!
> http://www.joann.com/static/project/0808/P279737.pdf



Thanks for this! Looking at it I'm thinking it would be so easy to make this from a pillowcase.If the case is too long, cut it. There are soooo many Disney character designs. You could use heat n bond to add a second band.It would be so cute add a monogram or a child's name to the band. I might make a few of these for our November trip.


----------



## snubie

GoofyG said:


> we have a photo session at the Poly.  I was thinking of putting my kids in all white.  Do think that would look ok?  Trying to pack a little, and don't know what to put on them for the photo shoot. Ideas



Family portraits with the family all in white seem so classic to me.  I would definitely pack a white shirt for all members participating in the shoot.


----------



## minnie2

snubie said:


> Lauren starts preschool next week.  She is so excited about it and here is her custom for the first day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made this for a friend of my sisters who just got back from China with her new adopted little girl.   She did the nursery in lady bugs so the fabric seemed fitting.


Love these!  
One of my girlfriends is having baby 36 any minute and no clue what to do for her since she has everything!  So i might have to make her baby an outfit!



twob4him said:


> I hate wearing shoes in the house but I do outside. Actually in New Jersey it is against the law to drive barefooted  I sew barefooted or with socks in the winter


I never knew that.  I grew up in NJ and in my younger days living there I drove all summer barefoot and my left leg on the seat!!!   yeah I was an idiot!  



sahm1000 said:


> Please remind me if I ever get the idea again that t-shirt dresses are easy, they're not!  I thought I would save time since my trip is coming up way quickly and I'm running out of time I would "simplify" my customs and make a few t-shirt dresses.  NOT!  I HATE THEM!!!!!
> 
> Okay, rant is over.  I'm really mad b/c I used my Friends Around The World material, which I love, and I hate the way the dresses turned out.  Feel like I wasted it.
> 
> Back to sewing!


I bet it is really cute!  Let's see a picture!  My guess is you are being WAY to hard on yourself.



MaMaSiBs said:


> Hello everyone!!! I'm new here and have been trying to learn my way around this site for the last 2 days so please bare with me. I am not only new to this forum, but also to sewing. I have a 1 year old DD and have decided to make her Halloween costume. I have a sewing machine my Grandmother fixed and gave to me a few months ago, so I figured I would put it to good use. Well to make a long story short I had mentioned to my Mom that I wanted to do this for DD and she laughed at me and said "Good luck!! Hope you don't screw it up!" eew are you kidding me I can't believe she said that. Like I could possibly screw up a kids Halloween costume, lol,  *holding my belly and laughing*. Sooooo, I drew out my design and went to the fabric store, where the lady behind the counter told me basically the same thing my Mom did. I don't even know her Why is that people are trying to discourage me from doing this. Should I rethink my master plan?? Well I'm not gonna let them get me down. I signed up for a quick sewing 101 class and bought everything I think I need to turn my DD into Snow White!! Wish me luck!


Don't listen to them go for it!!!!!! You can do it!  If you have any questions please ask we will certainly try to help.

I think Theresa mentioned the YCMT patterns.  I held out for so long on making them and there is a WORLD of difference between commercial patterns and YCMT patterns!  I have noticed my sewing is actually better using those patterns vs commercial patterns.  Or maybe with those patterns they hide your mistakes better! 
 I think she mentioned the peasant blouse and the simply sweet  one.  I personally haven't made those yet but I am itching for the peasant top!!!!!



GoofyG said:


> Here are some fun pictures, Ellarie has taken gymnastics for a yr and this is the first time I've taken her picture Here you go


Those pictures were such a flash back to when I 1st had Kyle!  His 1st outing with me alone was at 1 week to Nik's gymnastics class!  The poor kid was put in one of those front packs while I helped her in her mommy and me class.  Thankfully the teacher felt bad for me and moved her to a big kid class a few weeks later to a class by herself!   


tadamom said:


> Sorry I haven't been posting as much as I used to but I have some things going on in my life right now & when I think about Disney I get really bummed & sad.  I also have a job now and that has been taking up some time as well.  I lurk everyday and everything looks fabulous!  I have done some sewing and made some outfits for presents, etc. but can you believe I haven't taken the first picture of any of them!  I have got to get on that.
> 
> Anyways.......I wanted to start looking for some ideas for Christmas crafts.  Like I said, I have a new job & I am a preschool teacher for 12-24 month olds.  This is my 2nd week and the kids start coming the day after Labor Day!  (Getting nervous!!!)  I was thinking that for Christmas I might make them all something small but can't for the life of me think of anything.  I know that I could do crayon roll-ups but not sure if that is too old for them -- Parker would have loved something like that but not sure about everyone else.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas??????  Thanks!


Good luck with teaching!  I like the idea of the crayon roll ups.



kstgelais4 said:


> Did you use a pattern for the hoodie? I saw one very similar to it at JoAnn's that I was contemplating getting. It is really cute!


 Yes it was the McCall's hillary Duff pattern.  It made me realize just how wonderful the YCMT patterns are!  It obviously can be done if I can do it but the whole time I kept thinking man I wish some one on YCMT would make something like this Or I wonder if the raglen pattern I have can be modified to look like this!  The skirt was very easy.  Next time I probably wouldn't use bias tape on the top I would fold down the top of the skirt and just hem it.  One thing I do like about the pattern is it is the entire outfit.  Most patterns I seem to like are only the top or only the pants/skirt.  

 If you do get it if you have a Hancock's near you wait until the McCall's patterns are .99.  



peachygreen said:


> I'm stuck.  Why do they write pattern instructions so that they make no sense to anyone?  I am working on the bodice to my DD dress right now and this is the instruction.  "Open out lining at shoulders.  Pin bodice front to bodice back at shoulders; then pin lining edges together.  Stitch in one continuous seam."  Amazingly just typing that out made it make some sense and I was able to do the shoulders for the dress.
> I'm done for the night.  Tomorrow I will do the lining for the skirt, put the bodice and skirt together and see if I can manage the zipper.  Amazingly I did manage to get one of the pooh scenes centered on the bodice and the front of the skirt.  It took some work laying it out, but it worked in the end.


 If you read above I am a total convert to the YCMT patterns!  Commercial patterns are for the birds!  LOL  Glad writing it out helped though.  That happens to me a lot.



GoofyG said:


> we have a photo session at the Poly.  I was thinking of putting my kids in all white.  Do think that would look ok?  Trying to pack a little, and don't know what to put on them for the photo shoot. Ideas


That sounds so cute!  I can't wait to see pictures!  




spongemommie05 said:


> I guess Jayedyn was in a Pirate Princess mood today this is what she wore to school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 1st i was like "oh no you are not" but we added her pirate hairbow and it threw everything together.
> I am gonna be in trouble when she designs her own stuff she wants a sewing machine for xmas because mom is just not fast enough....
> Utahmama < i am almost done with Norah's outfit .. Maybe i can swing it by tommorow... with a DWC Pepsi......


too cute!  love the tights!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I really want to make a tote/Purse. I think it would be a good idea to start out with some scrap fabric. My question is do I need to use intrefacing  and a certain type of material?
> 
> Linette, Do you always make your own patterns.  Is it easy?


  I have done both.  Usually when I do use a pattern they come out so much better.  There is a few patterns for totes in the book marks.  I usually use fusible fleece for the outside layer and fusible interfacing for the lining.  



teresajoy said:


> Well, I had Corey go get the camera and take some pictures, but he had her pull her lip down so you could see it, and I thought it looked kinda gross instead of kinda cute! So, I need to take some more with her just making a bit ole cheesy grin!
> 
> Less than a week until my baby goes to kindergarten.
> 
> When did you cut his hair? He looks cute!!! I think the bags look good.
> 
> And, I think I lost the picture of Niki! I really liked that outfit on her!
> 
> As soon as I saw you posting, I had to check your siggy and see if you were still leaning too far out the window!!!
> 
> The best YCMT patterns are:
> Portrait Peasant top and dress
> Simply Sweet dress
> Easy Fit Pants
> 
> All by CarlaC.  If you have these three, you can pretty much make ANYTHING!!! And they are all super easy!
> 
> I used CarlaC's portrait peasant dress to make a Snow White outfit for my neice. I sewed red ribbon onto the sleeves. I modified the bodice to make it pointed, but you wouldn't even have to do that. (it's in the Photobucket account)It was really easy. Someone else just posted a Snow White dress made in with a peasant top as well.
> 
> Ok, I have to ask, if you don't use a foot pedal, what do you use???
> 
> I use to sew barefoot, before T had her accident! Now I am paranoid of pins!


1.  I forgot to comment on al the lost teeth!  YEAH!  How much did the toothfairy leave ?  Ours leave $2.    Kyle is so wanting to loose a tooth 1  Problem is he didn't get his 1st tooth until he was 14 months old so I told him don't count on loosing one any time soon!  The tooth fairy actually must have dropped one of Nik's teeth and he found it and wanted to know if the tooth fairy would know it wasn't his. So we had the honesty talk..
2. I cut his hair about 2 weeks ago and I need to trim the sides  a day or so before school.  HE thinks he is so cool with that hair cut!  Nikki also cut about 4 inches off last week!  I didn't want her to cut it that short but oh well I like it now.
3.Thanks on Nikki's outfit.  
4.  That bag was so easy I cranked out 3 in just 2 hours.  Well all I have to do is add the cording but I want to go look at what is out there before I sew what I have in but that will be easy.  I only have 1 more to make!
5.I have to say it again I am so dying to get the peasant blouse!   on YCMT but I am biding my time and might tell George how much I need it next Wed on my bday so hopefully he won't say no  I am hoping to use the easy fit pants for the 1st time today or tomorrow!  I am such a convert to the YCMT!  OMG I so love them!  remember how just a few weeks ago i couldn't bring myself to buy one???  My how times change.
6.  I know the sales guy told me i didn't need to use my foot pedal with my new machine but i haven't even attempted it I feel like I need the control of the pedal.


----------



## minnie2

kstgelais4 said:


> To all the bag making ladies... I found this new tute on JoAnn.com.
> It is for one of the drawstring backpacks. I may try one later!
> http://www.joann.com/static/project/0808/P279737.pdf



 I made mine slightly different.  I sewed the ends of the cord inside the bag and used thicker cord because I was afraid the thin cord would cut into the boys shoulders and we would end up carrying the bags and that would defeat the propose of making them!  I think the cord I used was a bit too thick because it twists inside the casing.  So I think I am going to go to the store and see what else is there.  Or I thought about maybe adding padding to the straps or even making my own straps.


----------



## Clutterbug

Hi all!  I need to go back and catch up on what all of you have been up to the last couple of days, but first I wanted to share some pictures.  Today was the kids' first day of school.  I made Megan's outfit, but Wyatt only had an appligue on his polo ( and a very bad one at that  ).  I also made crayon and colored pencil roll-ups for all their friends at day care who were off to school today.

Megan's outfit is the YCMT tween flared skirt and CarlaC's peasant top sized up to a 10.






Both of them





The gifts - I used up some of my scraps so some were different sizes.


----------



## minnie2

minnie2 said:


> I haven't done the easy fit pants but I am hoping to start a pair tomorrow for Nikki!   I was going to make them with a Tink print wit a ruffle at the bottom..  Do you all think a peasant top with a ruffle will be to little girl for a big 3rd grader?  She said she would wear it to school but my fear is either the other kids are going to love it OR think she is wearing her pj's.  At worst case she could just use it at WDW then it can be pj's.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can see the purple tink material in this picture.  The ruffle was going to be that green butterfly.  If I did a shirt It would probably be the green butterfly with a Tink ruffle and maybe Tink sleeves?  IF I have enough material if I don't my plans may change....
> 
> ALSO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this pirate material that I wanted to make Kyle something with I was thinking the easy fit pants too?  Or is that too girlie or PJ'ish for a boy 1st grader?  I am tempted to get a red pirate material for a band at the bottom or maybe a solid blue or red band?
> 
> What do you guys think????????
> 
> 
> I asked this question yesterday but no one saw it what do you guys think?  Would that pirate material be to pj'ish for a 6 yr old boy?should I hadd a different pirate material to the trim or a different material?  Or should I just do the bowing shirt?
> 
> For the Tink out fit would a peasant top be ok for a big 3rd grader or do you think she would get made fun of with it being that matchy?  She said she would wear it and is excited about it.


----------



## Clutterbug

minnie2 said:


> minnie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't done the easy fit pants but I am hoping to start a pair tomorrow for Nikki!   I was going to make them with a Tink print wit a ruffle at the bottom..  Do you all think a peasant top with a ruffle will be to little girl for a big 3rd grader?  She said she would wear it to school but my fear is either the other kids are going to love it OR think she is wearing her pj's.  At worst case she could just use it at WDW then it can be pj's.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can see the purple tink material in this picture.  The ruffle was going to be that green butterfly.  If I did a shirt It would probably be the green butterfly with a Tink ruffle and maybe Tink sleeves?  IF I have enough material if I don't my plans may change....
> 
> ALSO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this pirate material that I wanted to make Kyle something with I was thinking the easy fit pants too?  Or is that too girlie or PJ'ish for a boy 1st grader?  I am tempted to get a red pirate material for a band at the bottom or maybe a solid blue or red band?
> 
> What do you guys think????????
> 
> 
> I asked this question yesterday but no one saw it what do you guys think?  Would that pirate material be to pj'ish for a 6 yr old boy?should I hadd a different pirate material to the trim or a different material?  Or should I just do the bowing shirt?
> 
> For the Tink out fit would a peasant top be ok for a big 3rd grader or do you think she would get made fun of with it being that matchy?  She said she would wear it and is excited about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your kids are the same ages as mine!  Wyatt probably wouldn't wear shorts made from the pirate material, but I think I could get away with making them a darker blue or black and trimming them with the pirate material.  And I think the Tink peasant top would be fine, especially if she likes it.
Click to expand...


----------



## minnie2

Clutterbug said:


> minnie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your kids are the same ages as mine!  Wyatt probably wouldn't wear shorts made from the pirate material, but I think I could get away with making them a darker blue or black and trimming them with the pirate material.  And I think the Tink peasant top would be fine, especially if she likes it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That might be cute with a solid base for the pants and the pirate trim.
> 
> So you thing the easy fit pants with the matching peasant top for Nikki is good?
> 
> I meant to mention that about our kids being the same age one time before when you said their ages but I forgot
Click to expand...


----------



## Stephres

Clutterbug said:


>



Cute! I love that tween flared skirt, I really want to try to make it on my own, but I might have to break down and buy the pattern.

Love the rollups! I used that shark fabric for pjs for Jacob.  



minnie2 said:


> I asked this question yesterday but no one saw it what do you guys think?  Would that pirate material be to pj'ish for a 6 yr old boy?should I hadd a different pirate material to the trim or a different material?  Or should I just do the bowing shirt?
> 
> For the Tink out fit would a peasant top be ok for a big 3rd grader or do you think she would get made fun of with it being that matchy?  She said she would wear it and is excited about it.



I think the pirate material might be a little young, but I like Amy's idea about using it as the trim. A bowling shirt would be cute too.

Megan wears peasant tops to school all the time but she is starting 1st grade, so I am not sure. If she likes and it wants it, I would say go for it!


----------



## minnie2

Clutterbug said:


> Hi all!  I need to go back and catch up on what all of you have been up to the last couple of days, but first I wanted to share some pictures.  Today was the kids' first day of school.  I made Megan's outfit, but Wyatt only had an appligue on his polo ( and a very bad one at that  ).  I also made crayon and colored pencil roll-ups for all their friends at day care who were off to school today.
> 
> Megan's outfit is the YCMT tween flared skirt and CarlaC's peasant top sized up to a 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gifts - I used up some of my scraps so some were different sizes.


So cute with the belt!  I like that tween skirt it is in my wish list  what size does it start at?  Nik would probably be a 6?  though she needs it longer because she has legs.

I love the crayon roll ups!  Where did you all find the pattern for that!  



Stephres said:


> Cute! I love that tween flared skirt, I really want to try to make it on my own, but I might have to break down and buy the pattern.
> 
> Love the rollups! I used that shark fabric for pjs for Jacob.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the pirate material might be a little young, but I like Amy's idea about using it as the trim. A bowling shirt would be cute too.
> 
> Megan wears peasant tops to school all the time but she is starting 1st grade, so I am not sure. If she likes and it wants it, I would say go for it!


Peasant tops are all over the place in stores and I keep saying I could make that!  Ok I will go for it and at worst case she wears each sperate or at the parks then as pj's


----------



## Clutterbug

Stephres said:


> She loved the outfit! She kept taking it out of the bag and touching the Eeyore on the shirt and looking at the skirt. So thanks again disboutiqers!



That turned out really cute!  I love how you did the initial with the Eeyore applique.  Sounds like she really loved it.




peachygreen said:


>




She is a doll and you can tell that she loves her new dress!  



minnie2 said:


> Carla if you are out there feel free to make a pattern like this with your twist!  I am a total convert to the YCMT



That is an awesome outfit!  Megan would just flip for it.  And, since you say that the pattern is a bear, I'll be sure she doesn't see it.  



minnie2 said:


> She does look big but then again she is as tall as alot of 3rd graders but she is such a small frame.  ( I am soo jealous!   )  She had a skirt on yesterday that was a 5 but i made her retire it because her butt was hanging out.  She needs slim in everything. 7slims are too short but fit her around the butt and hips but 8slims fall off her but fit her in the length.  UGH!   When I measure her she is usually between a 5 and 6 around but an 8 or more for length.  It is crazy!!!!!  the other day in in Joann's I was measuring my girlfriends 2 yr old for a shirred dress she was going to make and Nikki and her were the same around and her dd isn't heavy. .Most of her friends are a good 30lbs bigger then her and are in no way heavy!  It is crazy!  So i feel your pain with the whole sizing issue!
> 
> 
> 
> Then you have my son who isn't fat at all but he needs a 7 waist ad probably a 5 length!  He even weighs more then her at 6!!
> 
> 
> In away I really hope she stays tiny and then she won't have the weight issues that the rest of our family has..



My kids are the same way.  Megan is pretty average, but Wyatt is huskier and they weigh the same.  I find that boys clothes seem to be cut slimmer and there is hardly any difference in the waist from sizes 6-8.  



disneymommieof2 said:


> So first we'll visit the kidway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well we had a pretty good day- it rained a little and was windy enough to not be so blazing hot!
> 
> Hope you enjoyed our little trip to the Minnesota State Fair!!



Thanks for the tour!  I love that pic of you and Sophia!  DS has that same "Keeper" t-shirt.  We have several state fairs here in Maine so I guess they are really more like county fairs.  The one in our town is quite small, but the kids love it.  It starts next week.




glorib said:


> OK, for my random sewing question:  Do you guys wear shoes?  I can't "drive" properly if I have shoes on!  I have to be barefooted.  I can be sock-footed, but I prefer barefooted.  Is that the right grammar?  Barefooted?  LOL.  Probably not.  I've been lucky enough to not have any t-like mishaps.  (knockin on wood, here.)  Just wondering how you guys sew!




Lori, your kids are absolutely adorable and those pictures are fantastic.  How FUN!

I too am a barefoot "driver".  



snubie said:


>



Great job on all of them.  Lauren is going to look great on her first day and I'm sure your friend will adore the ladybug dress.




danicaw said:


> Hi Again,
> I have been lurking for awhile now.
> I haven't dusted off my machine since before our trip last November... Yikes, that is sad. But you guys have once again inspired me. After months and weeks of lurking I have done it, and am part way though a stripwork skirt! I will post pics when its done.



Welcome back!




MaMaSiBs said:


> Hello everyone!!! I'm new here and have been trying to learn my way around this site for the last 2 days so please bare with me. I am not only new to this forum, but also to sewing. I have a 1 year old DD and have decided to make her Halloween costume. I have a sewing machine my Grandmother fixed and gave to me a few months ago, so I figured I would put it to good use. Well to make a long story short I had mentioned to my Mom that I wanted to do this for DD and she laughed at me and said "Good luck!! Hope you don't screw it up!" eew are you kidding me I can't believe she said that. Like I could possibly screw up a kids Halloween costume, lol,  *holding my belly and laughing*. Sooooo, I drew out my design and went to the fabric store, where the lady behind the counter told me basically the same thing my Mom did. I don't even know her Why is that people are trying to discourage me from doing this. Should I rethink my master plan?? Well I'm not gonna let them get me down. I signed up for a quick sewing 101 class and bought everything I think I need to turn my DD into Snow White!! Wish me luck!




I can't believe everyone discouraged you!  Stick with us, we;ll have you hooked in no time!


----------



## Clutterbug

minnie2 said:


> That might be cute with a solid base for the pants and the pirate trim.
> 
> So you thing the easy fit pants with the matching peasant top for Nikki is good?
> 
> I meant to mention that about our kids being the same age one time before when you said their ages but I forgot



Yes, I think it would be great.  Megan isn't big on skirts, so most of her outfits are different tops with Easy fit pants of different legnths.  The flared skirt starts at a 6, I think, but you could adjust it very easily to make it smaller.




Stephres said:


> Cute! I love that tween flared skirt, I really want to try to make it on my own, but I might have to break down and buy the pattern.
> 
> Love the rollups! I used that shark fabric for pjs for Jacob.



Honestly, you could do it yourself just as easily.  I had problems with the pattern and ended up doing my own math to get it right anyway.

Wyatt had pj shorts from the shark material too.


----------



## minnie2

Clutterbug said:


> That is an awesome outfit!  Megan would just flip for it.  And, since you say that the pattern is a bear, I'll be sure she doesn't see it.
> 
> 
> 
> My kids are the same way.  Megan is pretty average, but Wyatt is huskier and they weigh the same.  I find that boys clothes seem to be cut slimmer and there is hardly any difference in the waist from sizes 6-8.


  I mean you certainly can try the pattern maybe I am just not versed in sewing enough or my new machine.  
 I am probably going to make it again at some point or at least the top in a long sleeve.  I just think you can't mess up the YCMthis patterns.  CarlaIf you are reading soething like this pattern for the new Tween stuff would be VERY appreciated   


Clutterbug said:


> Yes, I think it would be great.  Megan isn't big on skirts, so most of her outfits are different tops with Easy fit pants of different legnths.  The flared skirt starts at a 6, I think, but you could adjust it very easily to make it smaller.


See Nikki LOVEs dresses and skirt so I am thrilled!


----------



## Clutterbug

peachygreen said:


> I'm stuck.  Why do they write pattern instructions so that they make no sense to anyone?  I am working on the bodice to my DD dress right now and this is the instruction.  "Open out lining at shoulders.  Pin bodice front to bodice back at shoulders; then pin lining edges together.  Stitch in one continuous seam."  Amazingly just typing that out made it make some sense and I was able to do the shoulders for the dress.
> I'm done for the night.  Tomorrow I will do the lining for the skirt, put the bodice and skirt together and see if I can manage the zipper.  Amazingly I did manage to get one of the pooh scenes centered on the bodice and the front of the skirt.  It took some work laying it out, but it worked in the end.



Glad we could help...  I agree though, commercial patterns are very confusing sometimes.




GoofyG said:


> we have a photo session at the Poly.  I was thinking of putting my kids in all white.  Do think that would look ok?  Trying to pack a little, and don't know what to put on them for the photo shoot. Ideas



I love family portraits with everyone in white!




spongemommie05 said:


> I guess Jayedyn was in a Pirate Princess mood today this is what she wore to school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 1st i was like "oh no you are not" but we added her pirate hairbow and it threw everything together.
> I am gonna be in trouble when she designs her own stuff she wants a sewing machine for xmas because mom is just not fast enough....
> Utahmama < i am almost done with Norah's outfit .. Maybe i can swing it by tommorow... with a DWC Pepsi......



She looks adorable and totally pleased with herself.


----------



## UtahMama

*Glorib*- Now I want a sucker as big as my head too!  

*Misty*- I cant find where you posted Jaydee's pirate princess picture originally. (well, I'm too lazy to scroll through a gazillion pages).
edited to add: Thanks Clutterbug for quoting it full size! LOL!
*
Clutterbug-* what a smart use of fabric scraps! Your dd's outfit is smashing!
*

Everyone-* I suck at telling you, but I totally love all your fabulous creations.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Wow ...lots of great stuff posted lately.  Haven't done much as far as sewing goes but I hope to get more sewing done once both kids are in school.  DS starts next Wednesday.  Thanks for all the response about my dd starting Kindergarten.  She is really enjoying it, and having a lot of fun.  I really missed having her around, but I am happy to know that she is having a great time in Kindergarten.

Just curious..what are security like in your kids' school?   Obviously, it has been many, many years since I was in Elementary School, but I am surprised by the extremely tight security in dd's school.  In the morning, only two doors are opened...one for the school buses, and if you don't get off the buses, you can't walk in that door...the front door for walkers and car riders.  No parents are allowed past the main door either...just the students, so if I wanted to walk my dd to her class, I will have to check in at the front office, get my drivers license scanned and they make me a temporary Photo ID Visitor pass to wear while I am in the building.   This has to be done each time I want to enter the building.  After classes start, the school is pretty much locked up, except for the entrance to the main office.  Pretty strict...I understand that it is for the childrens' safety and am glad that they are taking making the environment safe...but curious if it is like that everywhere else?


----------



## t-beri

teresajoy said:


> I use to sew barefoot, before T had her accident! Now I am paranoid of pins!




AND let that serve as a lesson to all of you!  BTW I would like to thank all of you for never ever letting me live down my clumsiness.  I'v said it before and I'll say it again...MY NAME  AIN'T GRACE!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Wow ...lots of great stuff posted lately.  Haven't done much as far as sewing goes but I hope to get more sewing done once both kids are in school.  DS starts next Wednesday.  Thanks for all the response about my dd starting Kindergarten.  She is really enjoying it, and having a lot of fun.  I really missed having her around, but I am happy to know that she is having a great time in Kindergarten.
> 
> Just curious..what are security like in your kids' school?   Obviously, it has been many, many years since I was in Elementary School, but I am surprised by the extremely tight security in dd's school.  In the morning, only two doors are opened...one for the school buses, and if you don't get off the buses, you can't walk in that door...the front door for walkers and car riders.  No parents are allowed past the main door either...just the students, so if I wanted to walk my dd to her class, I will have to check in at the front office, get my drivers license scanned and they make me a temporary Photo ID Visitor pass to wear while I am in the building.   This has to be done each time I want to enter the building.  After classes start, the school is pretty much locked up, except for the entrance to the main office.  Pretty strict...I understand that it is for the childrens' safety and am glad that they are taking making the environment safe...but curious if it is like that everywhere else?


At Jenna's school is pretty much the same. Only two of the front doors are unlocked and they have someone in the office that will stop you if you walk in the school. There is also a Parish Sheriff on the grounds at all times.


----------



## Stephres

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Just curious..what are security like in your kids' school?   Obviously, it has been many, many years since I was in Elementary School, but I am surprised by the extremely tight security in dd's school.  In the morning, only two doors are opened...one for the school buses, and if you don't get off the buses, you can't walk in that door...the front door for walkers and car riders.  No parents are allowed past the main door either...just the students, so if I wanted to walk my dd to her class, I will have to check in at the front office, get my drivers license scanned and they make me a temporary Photo ID Visitor pass to wear while I am in the building.   This has to be done each time I want to enter the building.  After classes start, the school is pretty much locked up, except for the entrance to the main office.  Pretty strict...I understand that it is for the childrens' safety and am glad that they are taking making the environment safe...but curious if it is like that everywhere else?



It is like that here as well. In fact for the first time in many years they allowed parents to walk children to class the first day and it was a madhouse. I help one of the kindergarten teachers the first week of school every year and I saw more crying children than I ever have before so I am not sure if they will be repeating that idea!

I think it takes some time to get used to, but our school encourages volunteers so we are welcome (once we get checked!).


----------



## lori123

minnie2 said:


> minnie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked this question yesterday but no one saw it what do you guys think?  Would that pirate material be to pj'ish for a 6 yr old boy?should I hadd a different pirate material to the trim or a different material?  Or should I just do the bowing shirt?
> 
> For the Tink out fit would a peasant top be ok for a big 3rd grader or do you think she would get made fun of with it being that matchy?  She said she would wear it and is excited about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know - I feel like if your kids like it - make it .  Oh - and my DD who is also starting 3rd (on Tuesday) LOVES peasant tops.  I know how you feel worrying - I am finishing up a dress for Emma for school - in the middle I said "I don't think this is turning out how I hoped" to which Emma replied "no, mom it's perfect!".  A good reminder that I sew for my kids taste - not what I "think" a kid their age should wear (with the exception of modesty - that I get a say in! LOL).  I KNOW that time will come when she doesn't want to wear my creations - so for now - I am enjoying evey minute of it!
Click to expand...


----------



## minnie2

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Wow ...lots of great stuff posted lately.  Haven't done much as far as sewing goes but I hope to get more sewing done once both kids are in school.  DS starts next Wednesday.  Thanks for all the response about my dd starting Kindergarten.  She is really enjoying it, and having a lot of fun.  I really missed having her around, but I am happy to know that she is having a great time in Kindergarten.
> 
> Just curious..what are security like in your kids' school?   Obviously, it has been many, many years since I was in Elementary School, but I am surprised by the extremely tight security in dd's school.  In the morning, only two doors are opened...one for the school buses, and if you don't get off the buses, you can't walk in that door...the front door for walkers and car riders.  No parents are allowed past the main door either...just the students, so if I wanted to walk my dd to her class, I will have to check in at the front office, get my drivers license scanned and they make me a temporary Photo ID Visitor pass to wear while I am in the building.   This has to be done each time I want to enter the building.  After classes start, the school is pretty much locked up, except for the entrance to the main office.  Pretty strict...I understand that it is for the childrens' safety and am glad that they are taking making the environment safe...but curious if it is like that everywhere else?


 It is like that here too except we don't have to show id.  we do have to sign in though.  Last yr we had a bomb threat in our district so there were major rule changes even in the middle of the day for all students.  They couldn't even go to the rest room with out an adult chaperone!  Not sure if it will be that way this yr again.

 Let;s just say when the idiot principal announced to the entire school (which has a prek class in it) that there were bomb threats to all the kids on the speaker I was   She did this before even informing all the parents of this info and the changes!  So of course with my big ol mouth I let her know she shouldn't be announcing t to the entire school like she did.  They are little kids all they need to know is rules changed period and then direct them to their parents so they cal tel as much or as little details as needed.  The idiot principal actually blamed the kids for announcing it!  she said the kids were coming to her so she told every one!  OMG I was so mad 

 Her and I don't get alone too well she has dropped the ball as far as my dd's care is concerned in a lot of areas and I speak my mind.  So this yr I am really debating enforcing a 504 plan for Nikki's Celiac!  



t-beri said:


> AND let that serve as a lesson to all of you!  BTW I would like to thank all of you for never ever letting me live down my clumsiness.  I'v said it before and I'll say it again...MY NAME  AIN'T GRACE!!!


 



lori123 said:


> minnie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know - I feel like if your kids like it - make it .  Oh - and my DD who is also starting 3rd (on Tuesday) LOVES peasant tops.  I know how you feel worrying - I am finishing up a dress for Emma for school - in the middle I said "I don't think this is turning out how I hoped" to which Emma replied "no, mom it's perfect!".  A good reminder that I sew for my kids taste - not what I "think" a kid their age should wear (with the exception of modesty - that I get a say in! LOL).  I KNOW that time will come when she doesn't want to wear my creations - so for now - I am enjoying evey minute of it!
> 
> 
> 
> Very TRUE!
> 
> George just said order the patterns I want from YCMT
> 
> I noticed there are 2 peasant tops which one do I order????
> There is How to Make Peasant tops and Portrait peasant tops which is the one I originally was going to get????
> 
> I was also going to order the bucket hat!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## MouseTriper

glorib said:


> Oh, that's too cute!  I wish I would have thought to have the kids bite the lollipops!


 Thanks...LOL....I was shocked when she tried to bite it..it was too funny.



GoofyG said:


> Here are some fun pictures, Ellarie has taken gymnastics for a yr and this is the first time I've taken her picture Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her is poor Attikus getting dragged along
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Spit Fire of the family She has to be strapped, or she is gone
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Araeyah in her BIG GIRL BED


  Your little ones are sooo cute!!!!  My dd takes gymnastics to and just loves it!!!



Stephres said:


> I wish I knew! It's something about his hair, I think.


  How funny.  However, I bet Arminda is not too happy with Jacob's face ban!!!  Hahahaha



kstgelais4 said:


> That pic is great!


 Thank you so much!!!!



Tinka_Belle said:


> I love this picture. I think that I am going to have to finish Jenna's rainbow outfit I have planned out and get some pics with her Giant Lollipop that I bought her a week ago.


Thank you!  Ohh I definitely think you need to do that and then share the pics with us!!!   



GoofyG said:


> we have a photo session at the Poly.  I was thinking of putting my kids in all white.  Do think that would look ok?  Trying to pack a little, and don't know what to put on them for the photo shoot. Ideas


 Pictures look awesome when everyone matches color-wise.  You could go for white tops and denim bottoms or a combination thereof.  Also, black and denim looks great and so does tan and white.  It just depends on what look you are going for.  



spongemommie05 said:


> I guess Jayedyn was in a Pirate Princess mood today this is what she wore to school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 1st i was like "oh no you are not" but we added her pirate hairbow and it threw everything together.
> I am gonna be in trouble when she designs her own stuff she wants a sewing machine for xmas because mom is just not fast enough....
> Utahmama < i am almost done with Norah's outfit .. Maybe i can swing it by tommorow... with a DWC Pepsi......


 Awww I love that kid.....we love looks like that around here...hahahaha  



Clutterbug said:


> Hi all!  I need to go back and catch up on what all of you have been up to the last couple of days, but first I wanted to share some pictures.  Today was the kids' first day of school.  I made Megan's outfit, but Wyatt only had an appligue on his polo ( and a very bad one at that  ).  I also made crayon and colored pencil roll-ups for all their friends at day care who were off to school today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of them


Awww they look so cute!!!!


----------



## snubie

Lauren asked to be Belle for Halloween.  I looked at the commercial patterns available and did not like any of them.  Jeanne had recently posted her Belle sundress (and Tom's was re-posted also) so I ran with that inspiration.  I think she likes it.  She asked to try it on and she smiled (she never likes to change her clothes during the day and rarely plays dress-up so trying on the dress was BIG for her.  And she rarely smiles for photos - not sure why).




Here she is trying to do the Megan (its a bit blurry - sorry)




I just need to embellish a bit.  I was thinking fabric roses but I am scared after hearing about Jeanne's blood loss.  I was also considering pink roses rather than yellow.  What do you think of that idea?
I made the dress in a size 6 (she normally wears a 4) so that I can fit a sweatshirt underneath for Halloween night.  I am thinking I will add ties to the side to fit it to her a bit better when not wearing something thick underneath.

And just to note, her hair normally looks much better.  It is pulled back in a ponytail but the sides have fallen out already today.  She was playing with her favorite toys - Cars movie cars.  She loves her some Lightning McQueen and Mater.


----------



## Disney 4 Me

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Wow ...lots of great stuff posted lately.  Haven't done much as far as sewing goes but I hope to get more sewing done once both kids are in school.  DS starts next Wednesday.  Thanks for all the response about my dd starting Kindergarten.  She is really enjoying it, and having a lot of fun.  I really missed having her around, but I am happy to know that she is having a great time in Kindergarten.
> 
> Just curious..what are security like in your kids' school?   Obviously, it has been many, many years since I was in Elementary School, but I am surprised by the extremely tight security in dd's school.  In the morning, only two doors are opened...one for the school buses, and if you don't get off the buses, you can't walk in that door...the front door for walkers and car riders.  No parents are allowed past the main door either...just the students, so if I wanted to walk my dd to her class, I will have to check in at the front office, get my drivers license scanned and they make me a temporary Photo ID Visitor pass to wear while I am in the building.   This has to be done each time I want to enter the building.  After classes start, the school is pretty much locked up, except for the entrance to the main office.  Pretty strict...I understand that it is for the childrens' safety and am glad that they are taking making the environment safe...but curious if it is like that everywhere else?



Our school has metal detectors. All kids in grades 4 - 6 have to go thru them. K - 3 does not. All visitors must go thru them as well and then stop in the office to sign in. If a parent is dropping something off for their child, they leave it at the office. A student will take it to the class. It's rare for a parent to go to a classroom, unless the parent is a "parent helper" for the day.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

snubie said:


> Lauren asked to be Belle for Halloween.  I looked at the commercial patterns available and did not like any of them.  Jeanne had recently posted her Belle sundress (and Tom's was re-posted also) so I ran with that inspiration.  I think she likes it.  She asked to try it on and she smiled (she never likes to change her clothes during the day and rarely plays dress-up so trying on the dress was BIG for her.  And she rarely smiles for photos - not sure why).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is trying to do the Megan (its a bit blurry - sorry)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just need to embellish a bit.  I was thinking fabric roses but I am scared after hearing about Jeanne's blood loss.  I was also considering pink roses rather than yellow.  What do you think of that idea?
> I made the dress in a size 6 (she normally wears a 4) so that I can fit a sweatshirt underneath for Halloween night.  I am thinking I will add ties to the side to fit it to her a bit better when not wearing something thick underneath.
> 
> And just to note, her hair normally looks much better.  It is pulled back in a ponytail but the sides have fallen out already today.  She was playing with her favorite toys - Cars movie cars.  She loves her some Lightning McQueen and Mater.


That is so pretty.


----------



## ncmomof2

snubie said:


>



You did an amazing job!


----------



## spongemommie05

Clutterbug said:


> Hi all!  I need to go back and catch up on what all of you have been up to the last couple of days, but first I wanted to share some pictures.  Today was the kids' first day of school.  I made Megan's outfit, but Wyatt only had an appligue on his polo ( and a very bad one at that  ).  I also made crayon and colored pencil roll-ups for all their friends at day care who were off to school today.
> 
> Megan's outfit is the YCMT tween flared skirt and CarlaC's peasant top sized up to a 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gifts - I used up some of my scraps so some were different sizes.


wow that is great , I am now convinced that i need that tween Flared skirt... after pondering and looking I DO HAVE THAT PATTERN 




EnchantedPrincess said:


> Wow ...lots of great stuff posted lately.  Haven't done much as far as sewing goes but I hope to get more sewing done once both kids are in school.  DS starts next Wednesday.  Thanks for all the response about my dd starting Kindergarten.  She is really enjoying it, and having a lot of fun.  I really missed having her around, but I am happy to know that she is having a great time in Kindergarten.
> 
> Just curious..what are security like in your kids' school?   Obviously, it has been many, many years since I was in Elementary School, but I am surprised by the extremely tight security in dd's school.  In the morning, only two doors are opened...one for the school buses, and if you don't get off the buses, you can't walk in that door...the front door for walkers and car riders.  No parents are allowed past the main door either...just the students, so if I wanted to walk my dd to her class, I will have to check in at the front office, get my drivers license scanned and they make me a temporary Photo ID Visitor pass to wear while I am in the building.   This has to be done each time I want to enter the building.  After classes start, the school is pretty much locked up, except for the entrance to the main office.  Pretty strict...I understand that it is for the childrens' safety and am glad that they are taking making the environment safe...but curious if it is like that everywhere else?


Exactly the same except for we don't have to show ID just sign in and get our pass. I feel more secure that the doors are locked except for the two front ones considering just last yr they were open  and anyone could walk in .



snubie said:


> Lauren asked to be Belle for Halloween.  I looked at the commercial patterns available and did not like any of them.  Jeanne had recently posted her Belle sundress (and Tom's was re-posted also) so I ran with that inspiration.  I think she likes it.  She asked to try it on and she smiled (she never likes to change her clothes during the day and rarely plays dress-up so trying on the dress was BIG for her.  And she rarely smiles for photos - not sure why).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is trying to do the Megan (its a bit blurry - sorry)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just need to embellish a bit.  I was thinking fabric roses but I am scared after hearing about Jeanne's blood loss.  I was also considering pink roses rather than yellow.  What do you think of that idea?
> 
> And just to note, her hair normally looks much better.  It is pulled back in a ponytail but the sides have fallen out already today.  She was playing with her favorite toys - Cars movie cars.  She loves her some Lightning McQueen and Mater.


That turned out adorable , I think pink roses would be cute But Yellow would be cute too 
 she loves her some Mcqueen and Mater That would be an adorable dress for her  
 (Next outfit idea)unless you already have made it  and i missed it...  

Mayson is telling me to get off the computer , what is he thinking ? He want's me to watch Phineas and Pherb with him .. He loves himself some Perry the platapus?

Thanks on all the comments on Jayedyn she is a Diva and she is her own person..


----------



## peachygreen

Does anyone have any suggestions for a pattern for bloomers?  My mom my my DD a Minnie Mouse Dress and I would love to make some while bloomers for her to wear underneath.  (I think that is the right word).  I've never made pants before of any kind, so I'm a little nervous about it, but we'll try.


----------



## jham

snubie said:


> Lauren asked to be Belle for Halloween.  I looked at the commercial patterns available and did not like any of them.  Jeanne had recently posted her Belle sundress (and Tom's was re-posted also) so I ran with that inspiration.  I think she likes it.  She asked to try it on and she smiled (she never likes to change her clothes during the day and rarely plays dress-up so trying on the dress was BIG for her.  And she rarely smiles for photos - not sure why).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is trying to do the Megan (its a bit blurry - sorry)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just need to embellish a bit.  I was thinking fabric roses but I am scared after hearing about Jeanne's blood loss.  I was also considering pink roses rather than yellow.  What do you think of that idea?
> I made the dress in a size 6 (she normally wears a 4) so that I can fit a sweatshirt underneath for Halloween night.  I am thinking I will add ties to the side to fit it to her a bit better when not wearing something thick underneath.
> 
> And just to note, her hair normally looks much better.  It is pulled back in a ponytail but the sides have fallen out already today.  She was playing with her favorite toys - Cars movie cars.  She loves her some Lightning McQueen and Mater.



That turned out gorgeous!  The roses aren't really THAT bad  



Clutterbug said:


> Hi all!  I need to go back and catch up on what all of you have been up to the last couple of days, but first I wanted to share some pictures.  Today was the kids' first day of school.  I made Megan's outfit, but Wyatt only had an appligue on his polo ( and a very bad one at that  ).  I also made crayon and colored pencil roll-ups for all their friends at day care who were off to school today.
> 
> Megan's outfit is the YCMT tween flared skirt and CarlaC's peasant top sized up to a 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gifts - I used up some of my scraps so some were different sizes.



They look great!



spongemommie05 said:


> I guess Jayedyn was in a Pirate Princess mood today this is what she wore to school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 1st i was like "oh no you are not" but we added her pirate hairbow and it threw everything together.
> I am gonna be in trouble when she designs her own stuff she wants a sewing machine for xmas because mom is just not fast enough....
> Utahmama < i am almost done with Norah's outfit .. Maybe i can swing it by tommorow... with a DWC Pepsi......




Tell Jayedyn Jammie (yes, that is what she calls me in person  ) thinks she rocks.


----------



## UtahMama

snubie said:


> I just need to embellish a bit.  I was thinking fabric roses but I am scared after hearing about Jeanne's blood loss.  I was also considering pink roses rather than yellow.  What do you think of that idea?
> I made the dress in a size 6 (she normally wears a 4) so that I can fit a sweatshirt underneath for Halloween night.  I am thinking I will add ties to the side to fit it to her a bit better when not wearing something thick underneath.
> 
> And just to note, her hair normally looks much better.  It is pulled back in a ponytail but the sides have fallen out already today.  She was playing with her favorite toys - Cars movie cars.  She loves her some Lightning McQueen and Mater.



What about red roses to represent the rose that was under the glass dome in the Beast's library?   

AND

I loves me some Lightening McQueen too!!!!!


----------



## snubie

I have been sewing for ONE year this week. For comparison, here are my first two skirts:








And my recent work includes the above posted Belle dress.  Not bad improvement for one year.


----------



## jham

peachygreen said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for a pattern for bloomers?  My mom my my DD a Minnie Mouse Dress and I would love to make some while bloomers for her to wear underneath.  (I think that is the right word).  I've never made pants before of any kind, so I'm a little nervous about it, but we'll try.



Well, not to sound repetitive  but Carla's easy fit pants from YCMT make EXCELLENT bloomers.  Just put an elastic in the bottom (make a casing with bias tape if you want a ruffle)

I'm getting kind of excited because I think I've talked Lily into being Little Bo Peep for Halloween.  I have everything I need to make the costume...but I think I need to buy her a cute little shepherd's hook and a little lamb.


----------



## jham

On Monday when the big kids started school Luke asked me how many days until he started kindergarten.  Then he wanted to see how many fingers.  Then, out of the blue, he asked me to make him a Kindergarten countdown chart with Mickey heads.   Is that boy well-trained or what?  I told him okay, if he writes the numbers on the Mickey Heads.  That cricut whipped out those Mickeys in no time!  Now I need a posterboard for my trip countdown chart.  We're below 50 days!


----------



## peachygreen

snubie said:


> Lauren asked to be Belle for Halloween.  I looked at the commercial patterns available and did not like any of them.  Jeanne had recently posted her Belle sundress (and Tom's was re-posted also) so I ran with that inspiration.  I think she likes it.  She asked to try it on and she smiled (she never likes to change her clothes during the day and rarely plays dress-up so trying on the dress was BIG for her.  And she rarely smiles for photos - not sure why).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is trying to do the Megan (its a bit blurry - sorry)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just need to embellish a bit.  I was thinking fabric roses but I am scared after hearing about Jeanne's blood loss.  I was also considering pink roses rather than yellow.  What do you think of that idea?
> I made the dress in a size 6 (she normally wears a 4) so that I can fit a sweatshirt underneath for Halloween night.  I am thinking I will add ties to the side to fit it to her a bit better when not wearing something thick underneath.
> 
> And just to note, her hair normally looks much better.  It is pulled back in a ponytail but the sides have fallen out already today.  She was playing with her favorite toys - Cars movie cars.  She loves her some Lightning McQueen and Mater.




Wow!  That is gorgeous.  From your then and now, you are giving me hope that I too can do something like that some day.


----------



## snubie

Thank you for the comments on Belle's dress.  It has been a labor of love and since Lauren seems to like it so much,it has been worth it.



jham said:


> Well, not to sound repetitive  but Carla's easy fit pants from YCMT make EXCELLENT bloomers.  Just put an elastic in the bottom (make a casing with bias tape if you want a ruffle)
> 
> I'm getting kind of excited because I think I've talked Lily into being Little Bo Peep for Halloween.  I have everything I need to make the costume...but I think I need to buy her a staff and a little lamb.



I agree about the Easy fit pants, I make matching bloomers for Lauren with every dress I make her.  I have a pet peeve about panties showing and she is too young to remember to sit like a lady all the time.

Can't wait to see the lamb.  Just make sure you take good care of it, you don;t want animal protection services knocking on your door.


----------



## peachygreen

jham said:


> Well, not to sound repetitive  but Carla's easy fit pants from YCMT make EXCELLENT bloomers.  Just put an elastic in the bottom (make a casing with bias tape if you want a ruffle)
> 
> I'm getting kind of excited because I think I've talked Lily into being Little Bo Peep for Halloween.  I have everything I need to make the costume...but I think I need to buy her a cute little shepherd's hook and a little lamb.



Thanks.  I had a feeling these would probably work, but I wanted some confirmation before I bought another pattern.


----------



## snubie

peachygreen said:


> Wow!  That is gorgeous.  From your then and now, you are giving me hope that I too can do something like that some day.


If I can do it, you can.  I really do not have a creative bone in my body but the women (and men) here have been amazingly helpful and inspirational.  I even tired pieced applique because of Heather Sue's tutorial.


----------



## peachygreen

snubie said:


> Thank you for the comments on Belle's dress.  It has been a labor of love and since Lauren seems to like it so much,it has been worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree about the Easy fit pants, I make matching bloomers for Lauren with every dress I make her.  I have a pet peeve about panties showing and she is too young to remember to sit like a lady all the time.
> 
> Can't wait to see the lamb.  Just make sure you take good care of it, you don;t want animal protection services knocking on your door.



I am so glad I'm not the only one with that pet peeve.  So far I've been able to get away with diaper covers, but we are going to be out of diapers soon and I was trying to figure out what we would do then.


----------



## lori123

minnie2 said:


> George just said order the patterns I want from YCMT
> 
> I noticed there are 2 peasant tops which one do I order????
> There is How to Make Peasant tops and Portrait peasant tops which is the one I originally was going to get????
> 
> I was also going to order the bucket hat!!!



YEA!!!!  I have both peasant top patterns my recommendation is to buy the portrait peasant tops and dresses.


----------



## jham

peachygreen said:


> I am so glad I'm not the only one with that pet peeve.  So far I've been able to get away with diaper covers, but we are going to be out of diapers soon and I was trying to figure out what we would do then.



I usually make capris or even pants or get the garanimals shorts from walmart.


----------



## NaeNae

jham said:


> Well, not to sound repetitive  but Carla's easy fit pants from YCMT make EXCELLENT bloomers.  Just put an elastic in the bottom (make a casing with bias tape if you want a ruffle)
> 
> I'm getting kind of excited because I think I've talked Lily into being Little Bo Peep for Halloween.  I have everything I need to make the costume...but I think I need to buy her a cute little shepherd's hook and a little lamb.



I made DGD4 a little bo peep costume a couple of years ago.  I think my DD, GoofyG, posted a picture on the last thread.  We used a Christmas candy cane, for the yard, and wrapped it in white electrical tape.  It was the perfect size for her.  Her sheep was her baby sister in a store bought lamb costume.


----------



## minnie2

snubie said:


> Lauren asked to be Belle for Halloween.  I looked at the commercial patterns available and did not like any of them.  Jeanne had recently posted her Belle sundress (and Tom's was re-posted also) so I ran with that inspiration.  I think she likes it.  She asked to try it on and she smiled (she never likes to change her clothes during the day and rarely plays dress-up so trying on the dress was BIG for her.  And she rarely smiles for photos - not sure why).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is trying to do the Megan (its a bit blurry - sorry)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just need to embellish a bit.  I was thinking fabric roses but I am scared after hearing about Jeanne's blood loss.  I was also considering pink roses rather than yellow.  What do you think of that idea?
> I made the dress in a size 6 (she normally wears a 4) so that I can fit a sweatshirt underneath for Halloween night.  I am thinking I will add ties to the side to fit it to her a bit better when not wearing something thick underneath.
> 
> And just to note, her hair normally looks much better.  It is pulled back in a ponytail but the sides have fallen out already today.  She was playing with her favorite toys - Cars movie cars.  She loves her some Lightning McQueen and Mater.


That is adorable!!!!!!!  



jham said:


> On Monday when the big kids started school Luke asked me how many days until he started kindergarten.  Then he wanted to see how many fingers.  Then, out of the blue, he asked me to make him a Kindergarten countdown chart with Mickey heads.   Is that boy well-trained or what?  I told him okay, if he writes the numbers on the Mickey Heads.  That cricut whipped out those Mickeys in no time!  Now I need a posterboard for my trip countdown chart.  We're below 50 days!


What a cute idea he had!  It came out great!


snubie said:


> If I can do it, you can.  I really do not have a creative bone in my body but the women (and men) here have been amazingly helpful and inspirational.  I even tired pieced applique because of Heather Sue's tutorial.


 you used my fav fabric that I can't find on the top skirt.  been hunting ebay for it.  one day it will show up



lori123 said:


> YEA!!!!  I have both peasant top patterns my recommendation is to buy the portrait peasant tops and dresses.


Ok I did it I got the peasant top and bucket hat!


----------



## jham

NaeNae said:


> I made DGD4 a little bo peep costume a couple of years ago.  I think my DD, GoofyG, posted a picture on the last thread.  We used a Christmas candy cane, for the yard, and wrapped it in white electrical tape.  It was the perfect size for her.  Her sheep was her baby sister in a store bought lamb costume.




How cute!  GoofyG, do you still have that picture somewhere?  Maybe I should dress the dog as a sheep  Not as cute as a baby sister though!


----------



## mrsklamc

tadamom- I'm sorry that you're down. I hope it gets better soon.

snubie- I second the red rose nomination by Utah mama


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Ok I am almost finished Jocelyn's first dress. I made myself take my time and it cam eout pretty darn good if I do say so myself! I just have to ad the halter ties. Joci wouldn't let me make the dress any shorter but I figure she will get a long time of wear from it then. Next up is her Wedny costume and Juliet's Peter Pan. Then if I have time before our trip I will try a new outfit for Evangeline.


----------



## spongemommie05

jham said:


> Well, not to sound repetitive  but Carla's easy fit pants from YCMT make EXCELLENT bloomers.  Just put an elastic in the bottom (make a casing with bias tape if you want a ruffle)
> 
> I'm getting kind of excited because I think I've talked Lily into being Little Bo Peep for Halloween.  I have everything I need to make the costume...but I think I need to buy her a cute little shepherd's hook and a little lamb.


 oh! i can't wait to see this get busy girl and check out chasing fireflies for that cane and lamb   



jham said:


> On Monday when the big kids started school Luke asked me how many days until he started kindergarten.  Then he wanted to see how many fingers.  Then, out of the blue, he asked me to make him a Kindergarten countdown chart with Mickey heads.   Is that boy well-trained or what?  I told him okay, if he writes the numbers on the Mickey Heads.  That cricut whipped out those Mickeys in no time!  Now I need a posterboard for my trip countdown chart.  We're below 50 days!


what a smart Trained lil man , Now get on your DH and then let us know how ya did it.... Cute , lil countdown  



snubie said:


> If I can do it, you can.  I really do not have a creative bone in my body but the women (and men) here have been amazingly helpful and inspirational.  I even tired pieced applique because of Heather Sue's tutorial.


That looks good for your 1st one .. Keep practicing  



jham said:


> I usually make capris or even pants or get the garanimals shorts from walmart.


she looks so cute, and i agree on the pants jayedyn can't wear a dress without something under it.... 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok I am almost finished Jocelyn's first dress. I made myself take my time and it cam eout pretty darn good if I do say so myself! I just have to ad the halter ties. Joci wouldn't let me make the dress any shorter but I figure she will get a long time of wear from it then. Next up is her Wedny costume and Juliet's Peter Pan. Then if I have time before our trip I will try a new outfit for Evangeline.


Omg that is so cute Great job ! she likes it long so she can twirl more


----------



## teresajoy

Stephres said:


> 4) Yes, I have replaced him with a boy who does all his chores without nagging:  I am not sure what his problem is; do you see how he has his neck stretched up just so I won't accidentally get his face in?


I KNEW it!  

Where do you get those replacement kids? I might need to order me some! 



Clutterbug said:


> Megan's outfit is the YCMT tween flared skirt and CarlaC's peasant top sized up to a 10.
> 
> 
> 
> Both of them


Great outfits!!! I love the tween skirt! 


EnchantedPrincess said:


> Just curious..what are security like in your kids' school?



Ours is so non secure it's scary! The door is always opened and I can walk in and not one person will even say anything to me! Of course, Arminda has been going there since Kindergarten, so they know me, but I don't think they stop anyone. There is often no one in the main part of the office, so they wouldn't see someone walking in. The only security meassure I can see is a sign that says, "All visitors must check in at the office" Like that is going to stop someone who is out to do my child harm! I don't think the High School is much better. I wish they had metal detecors. I would rather have the inconvenience of too much securtiy rather than the little to no security we have. 




snubie said:


> Lauren asked to be Belle for Halloween.  I looked at the commercial patterns available and did not like any of them.  Jeanne had recently posted her Belle sundress (and Tom's was re-posted also) so I ran with that inspiration.  I think she likes it.  She asked to try it on and she smiled (she never likes to change her clothes during the day and rarely plays dress-up so trying on the dress was BIG for her.  And she rarely smiles for photos - not sure why).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just to note, her hair normally looks much better.  It is pulled back in a ponytail but the sides have fallen out already today.  She was playing with her favorite toys - Cars movie cars.  She loves her some Lightning McQueen and Mater.


It's beautiful!!!! I just love it!!!

!!!!!!!!!!!NO APOLOGIZING FOR MESSY HAIR!!!!!!!!!!!

She looks BEAUTIFUL!!





peachygreen said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for a pattern for bloomers?  My mom my my DD a Minnie Mouse Dress and I would love to make some while bloomers for her to wear underneath.  (I think that is the right word).  I've never made pants before of any kind, so I'm a little nervous about it, but we'll try.


There were bloomer directions in the bookmarks, but like has been said, if you have the easy fit pants, you could use that. I usually buy the girls little cotton shorts at Kmart. They generally go on clearance about now for around $1 or less. They have worked great for us. 


jham said:


>


So cute! 


minnie2 said:


> Ok I did it I got the peasant top and bucket hat!


WOO HOO!!!!

I forgot to answer you question about Lydia's teeth! 
I don't do the tooth fairy thing, but Brian does. The kids know it's Brian. Brian asked how much the "tooth fairy" left her and she said, "There were 5 and they were kind of grey and round." So, I'm not sure if she got 25 cents,  $1.25 or 50 cents! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok I am almost finished Jocelyn's first dress. I made myself take my time and it cam eout pretty darn good if I do say so myself! I just have to ad the halter ties. Joci wouldn't let me make the dress any shorter but I figure she will get a long time of wear from it then. Next up is her Wedny costume and Juliet's Peter Pan. Then if I have time before our trip I will try a new outfit for Evangeline.



It looks great!!! I love the inserts!!!


----------



## NaeNae

jham said:


> How cute!  GoofyG, do you still have that picture somewhere?  Maybe I should dress the dog as a sheep  Not as cute as a baby sister though!



Here is the link to the little bo peep costume.  I finally found it on thread 7, pg 201, post 3013.  It was featured in Parents Magazine last year when they did Halloween costume ideas.


http://www.parents.com/holiday/hallo...y-moms/?page=8

Good luck and post pictures when you get done.


----------



## micksmoma

I am looking for the Mickey and Minnie silhouette from a while back but I can't seem to find it.  Does anyone remember where to find it.  I would like to put it on the front of a t-shirt for my grandbabies, they will be in Disney next month.


----------



## kimmylaj

MaMaSiBs said:


> Hello everyone!!! I'm new here and have been trying to learn my way around this site for the last 2 days so please bare with me. I am not only new to this forum, but also to sewing. I have a 1 year old DD and have decided to make her Halloween costume. I have a sewing machine my Grandmother fixed and gave to me a few months ago, so I figured I would put it to good use. Well to make a long story short I had mentioned to my Mom that I wanted to do this for DD and she laughed at me and said "Good luck!! Hope you don't screw it up!" eew are you kidding me I can't believe she said that. Like I could possibly screw up a kids Halloween costume, lol,  *holding my belly and laughing*. Sooooo, I drew out my design and went to the fabric store, where the lady behind the counter told me basically the same thing my Mom did. I don't even know her Why is that people are trying to discourage me from doing this. Should I rethink my master plan?? Well I'm not gonna let them get me down. I signed up for a quick sewing 101 class and bought everything I think I need to turn my DD into Snow White!! Wish me luck!


my 1st attempt ever was a duck costume for ds for his 1st halloween. it came out really good except for the hat so i didnt let him wear it. silly me.
i know you can do it!



GoofyG said:


> I'm a pre-school teacher and that was the age I had last yr.  That's what I gave to my kiddos as a gift, on top of a Dollar Tree coloring book.  THose w ould be great for the kids.  You could even just make it that holds 8 crayons, or even the Big crayons.  The simple things please those kids.  This yr I have Older 2  NO NAP!


wow no naps, i teach prek 3 full day they nap 1 hour a day ...state law in ny.



minnie2 said:


> Love these!
> I never knew that.  I grew up in NJ and in my younger days living there I drove all summer barefoot and my left leg on the seat!!!   yeah I was an idiot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i always drive with my leg up   on the seat and barefoot to boot. everyone thinks its nuts... glad im not the only one
> 
> 
> 
> minnie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minnie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't done the easy fit pants but I am hoping to start a pair tomorrow for Nikki!   I was going to make them with a Tink print wit a ruffle at the bottom..  Do you all think a peasant top with a ruffle will be to little girl for a big 3rd grader?  She said she would wear it to school but my fear is either the other kids are going to love it OR think she is wearing her pj's.  At worst case she could just use it at WDW then it can be pj's.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can see the purple tink material in this picture.  The ruffle was going to be that green butterfly.  If I did a shirt It would probably be the green butterfly with a Tink ruffle and maybe Tink sleeves?  IF I have enough material if I don't my plans may change....
> 
> ALSO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this pirate material that I wanted to make Kyle something with I was thinking the easy fit pants too?  Or is that too girlie or PJ'ish for a boy 1st grader?  I am tempted to get a red pirate material for a band at the bottom or maybe a solid blue or red band?
> 
> What do you guys think????????
> 
> 
> I asked this question yesterday but no one saw it what do you guys think?  Would that pirate material be to pj'ish for a 6 yr old boy?should I hadd a different pirate material to the trim or a different material?  Or should I just do the bowing shirt?
> 
> For the Tink out fit would a peasant top be ok for a big 3rd grader or do you think she would get made fun of with it being that matchy?  She said she would wear it and is excited about it.
> 
> 
> 
> i bought that  pirate material ( it is so cute)  but my ds5 said "no way... too babyish" so it sits in a bin waiting for a use.  i would say do solid with that as a trim if your son will wear it. and as for your daughter i would follow her lead if she likes it go for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SallyfromDE

NaeNae said:


> Here is the link to the little bo peep costume.  I finally found it on thread 7, pg 201, post 3013.  It was featured in Parents Magazine last year when they did Halloween costume ideas.
> 
> 
> http://www.parents.com/holiday/hallo...y-moms/?page=8
> 
> Good luck and post pictures when you get done.



I get link not found.


----------



## SallyfromDE

I just got back from Dollar Tree and found some great crayons for the crayon roll ups. Now I'm going to have to try them. They were 12 jumbo crayons in a pack. The packs came in Mickey, Princesses, Cars, Pooh and Tink. I'm guessing I can make adjustments to the pattern to fit the jumbos.


----------



## karebear1

jham said:


> On Monday when the big kids started school Luke asked me how many days until he started kindergarten.  Then he wanted to see how many fingers.  Then, out of the blue, he asked me to make him a Kindergarten countdown chart with Mickey heads.   Is that boy well-trained or what?  I told him okay, if he writes the numbers on the Mickey Heads.  That cricut whipped out those Mickeys in no time!  Now I need a posterboard for my trip countdown chart.  We're below 50 days!



What a cutie........  I mean man! Cute pic

And guess what??? Your trip starts in 50 days?!?!?!?....I leave for my trip in 10 days!!! I am soo ready to go!



snubie said:


> If I can do it, you can.  I really do not have a creative bone in my body but the women (and men) here have been amazingly helpful and inspirational.  I even tired pieced applique because of Heather Sue's tutorial.



Good job! That is so cute!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok I am almost finished Jocelyn's first dress. I made myself take my time and it cam eout pretty darn good if I do say so myself! I just have to ad the halter ties. Joci wouldn't let me make the dress any shorter but I figure she will get a long time of wear from it then. Next up is her Wedny costume and Juliet's Peter Pan. Then if I have time before our trip I will try a new outfit for Evangeline.



Looks to me like you have a little girl there that really LOVES that dress! Good job mom!!!



teresajoy said:


> I KNEW it!
> 
> Where do you get those replacement kids? I might need to order me some!



When the replacements come.... please send all used children to my house......... I need some and am willing to take second hand ones!


----------



## NaeNae

SallyfromDE said:


> I get link not found.



Sorry, try this one.  If it doesn't work you can go to Disboutique 7, pg 201, post 3013 and click on it.  That one works for me.  This link I actually copied from the parents.com page.
http://www.parents.com/holiday/halloween/costumes/halloween-costumes-made-by-moms/?page=8


----------



## Cherlynn25

Here is our latest dress. We leave saturday and i just started working on outfits today.. i am such a procrastinator. 
This is for our breakfast at crystal palace =)








Im not sure if i like the straps. she wouldnt hold still for me to tie them so it is hard to tell... Thanks for all your help today Jham =)


----------



## teresajoy

micksmoma said:


> I am looking for the Mickey and Minnie silhouette from a while back but I can't seem to find it.  Does anyone remember where to find it.  I would like to put it on the front of a t-shirt for my grandbabies, they will be in Disney next month.



Crystal (Tinkabelle) made an outfit for Jenna using that. You could check the Photobucket account. 



karebear1 said:


> When the replacements come.... please send all used children to my house......... I need some and am willing to take second hand ones!


   



Cherlynn25 said:


> Here is our latest dress. We leave saturday and i just started working on outfits today.. i am such a procrastinator.
> This is for our breakfast at crystal palace =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =)



I love that fabric! The dress is adorable!


----------



## jham

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok I am almost finished Jocelyn's first dress. I made myself take my time and it cam eout pretty darn good if I do say so myself! I just have to ad the halter ties. Joci wouldn't let me make the dress any shorter but I figure she will get a long time of wear from it then. Next up is her Wedny costume and Juliet's Peter Pan. Then if I have time before our trip I will try a new outfit for Evangeline.



Very cute!



karebear1 said:


> What a cutie........  I mean man! Cute pic
> 
> And guess what??? Your trip starts in 50 days?!?!?!?....I leave for my trip in 10 days!!! I am soo ready to go!



50 DAYS?  Are you serious?  I was never very good at math.  I haven't sewn anything for the trip yet!!!  



Cherlynn25 said:


> Here is our latest dress. We leave saturday and i just started working on outfits today.. i am such a procrastinator.
> This is for our breakfast at crystal palace =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure if i like the straps. she wouldnt hold still for me to tie them so it is hard to tell... Thanks for all your help today Jham =)




It turned out great!  Before you said that about the straps, I was thinking, "I love the straps!"  Well, I'm still thinking that.


----------



## GoofyG

Here is a big picture of Little Bo peep




I loved that costume, and it would be cute to use this yr and make A.J. the sheep.  Not this yr though, 4yr old a pirate, 2yr old Minnie Mouse, and A.J. a pirate too, Oh Well!


----------



## jham

GoofyG said:


> Here is a big picture of Little Bo peep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved that costume, and it would be cute to use this yr and make A.J. the sheep.  Not this yr though, 4yr old a pirate, 2yr old Minnie Mouse, and A.J. a pirate too, Oh Well!



Thank you!  I love the full length bloomers


----------



## spongemommie05

Cherlynn25 said:


> Here is our latest dress. We leave saturday and i just started working on outfits today.. i am such a procrastinator.
> This is for our breakfast at crystal palace =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure if i like the straps. she wouldnt hold still for me to tie them so it is hard to tell... Thanks for all your help today Jham =)


So Cute and the 1st thing i saw was the adorable straps i love it .......



GoofyG said:


> Here is a big picture of Little Bo peep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved that costume, and it would be cute to use this yr and make A.J. the sheep.  Not this yr though, 4yr old a pirate, 2yr old Minnie Mouse, and A.J. a pirate too, Oh Well!


That is too cute 

Jhammy you betta get busy girl  
Oh helck  that means if we are able to go i only have 50 days ... left tooo....  i think i am just gonna sew some outfits even if by some reason we can't go. There is always room for Disney Outfits Right???


----------



## GoofyG

jham said:


> Thank you!  I love the full length bloomers



That was a must , I had my mom keep adding a row tell I was happy with it  She did an Awesome job!


----------



## karamat

glorib said:


> OK, for my random sewing question:  Do you guys wear shoes?  I can't "drive" properly if I have shoes on!  I have to be barefooted.  I can be sock-footed, but I prefer barefooted.  Is that the right grammar?  Barefooted?  LOL.  Probably not.  I've been lucky enough to not have any t-like mishaps.  (knockin on wood, here.)  Just wondering how you guys sew!



Add me to the list of barefoot sewers.  I went to a quilting class Sunday and felt a little bad about taking off my shoes, but I really can not sew with them on.  Later I noticed a couple of other ladies barefoot, so I felt better.


----------



## twob4him

*FEB DISMEET - HEADS UP!!*

Disney will be allowing you to make ADR's for Feb 1 thru 22, 2009 starting this Sunday Aug 31st. I would try to call on Sat and see what happens. That is if you know where you want to eat.....I have no idea! Yikes! We better get busy planning!


----------



## jham

twob4him said:


> *FEB DISMEET - HEADS UP!!*
> 
> Disney will be allowing you to make ADR's for Feb 1 thru 22, 2009 starting this Sunday Aug 31st. I would try to call on Sat and see what happens. That is if you know where you want to eat.....I have no idea! Yikes! We better get busy planning!




THANK YOU!!!     I will feel SO much better once I have some ADRs!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

peachygreen said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for a pattern for bloomers?  My mom my my DD a Minnie Mouse Dress and I would love to make some while bloomers for her to wear underneath.  (I think that is the right word).  I've never made pants before of any kind, so I'm a little nervous about it, but we'll try.


 I second (or third) the opinion about using CarlaC's Easy Fit Pants Pattern. That pattern is so easy to use and understand.



snubie said:


> I have been sewing for ONE year this week. For comparison, here are my first two skirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my recent work includes the above posted Belle dress.  Not bad improvement for one year.


Very cool. I will have to dig up some of my early stuff.



jham said:


> I'm getting kind of excited because I think I've talked Lily into being Little Bo Peep for Halloween.  I have everything I need to make the costume...but I think I need to buy her a cute little shepherd's hook and a little lamb.


Jenna let me talk her into being a clown for Halloween. I am so happy. I will be dressing up with her also as a clown.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok I am almost finished Jocelyn's first dress. I made myself take my time and it cam eout pretty darn good if I do say so myself! I just have to ad the halter ties. Joci wouldn't let me make the dress any shorter but I figure she will get a long time of wear from it then. Next up is her Wedny costume and Juliet's Peter Pan. Then if I have time before our trip I will try a new outfit for Evangeline.


I love the inserts. That is so clever.



micksmoma said:


> I am looking for the Mickey and Minnie silhouette from a while back but I can't seem to find it.  Does anyone remember where to find it.  I would like to put it on the front of a t-shirt for my grandbabies, they will be in Disney next month.


I did one with Minnie and Mickey for my daughter. I will post a pic.



teresajoy said:


> Crystal (Tinkabelle) made an outfit for Jenna using that. You could check the Photobucket account.


I don't think I have added that one to Photobucket just yet. I might be wrong.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Here is one of Jenna in the shirt. She was getting bored because people kept getting in our way.




And this is her at the gates at the TTC.




Hope these are helpful. If you need more details let me know and I will take some better pics.


----------



## Miniefan

I have had fun scouring your thread!!  All the outfits are so cute, but I don't have a creative bone in my body!! I was wondering if there are any disers that make and sell any of their creations?  I am looking for something for my dd8 for halloween and possibly a matching blouse for myself, any thoughts or help you could pass along I would greatly appreciate.

Thanks, 
Kim


----------



## peachygreen

Minus the hem, which will have to wait until Megan tries it on tomorrow, I finished her dress for breakfast at Crystal Palace.  I think I only poked myself about 100 times with pins the past 2 nights putting it together.  I'm very happy with how it came out except for the zipper.  I had a little problem with the zipper, so hopefully no one will look that closely at the bottom of the zipper.  

So here is the front





And here is the back


----------



## Tinka_Belle

peachygreen said:


> Minus the hem, which will have to wait until Megan tries it on tomorrow, I finished her dress for breakfast at Crystal Palace.  I think I only poked myself about 100 times with pins the past 2 nights putting it together.  I'm very happy with how it came out except for the zipper.  I had a little problem with the zipper, so hopefully no one will look that closely at the bottom of the zipper.
> 
> So here is the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the back


That is very pretty. I love that fabric.


----------



## disneymommieof2

snubie said:


> Lauren asked to be Belle for Halloween.  I looked at the commercial patterns available and did not like any of them.  Jeanne had recently posted her Belle sundress (and Tom's was re-posted also) so I ran with that inspiration.  I think she likes it.  She asked to try it on and she smiled (she never likes to change her clothes during the day and rarely plays dress-up so trying on the dress was BIG for her.  And she rarely smiles for photos - not sure why).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just need to embellish a bit.  I was thinking fabric roses but I am scared after hearing about Jeanne's blood loss.  I was also considering pink roses rather than yellow.  What do you think of that idea?
> I made the dress in a size 6 (she normally wears a 4) so that I can fit a sweatshirt underneath for Halloween night.  I am thinking I will add ties to the side to fit it to her a bit better when not wearing something thick underneath.


She looks so adorable!! I love it!!


jham said:


> On Monday when the big kids started school Luke asked me how many days until he started kindergarten.  Then he wanted to see how many fingers.  Then, out of the blue, he asked me to make him a Kindergarten countdown chart with Mickey heads.   Is that boy well-trained or what?  I told him okay, if he writes the numbers on the Mickey Heads.  That cricut whipped out those Mickeys in no time!  Now I need a posterboard for my trip countdown chart.  We're below 50 days!


Ok I NEED that cartridge!! Wait I do have a mickey one hmm now I'm not sure if it does that. I'll have to check!  And How cute is he!?!?! 


jham said:


> I usually make capris or even pants or get the garanimals shorts from walmart.


That is totally my favorite nemo outfit!!! I love the orange and white polka dots!! And Lily looks so sweet!! 


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok I am almost finished Jocelyn's first dress. I made myself take my time and it came out pretty darn good if I do say so myself! I just have to ad the halter ties. Joci wouldn't let me make the dress any shorter but I figure she will get a long time of wear from it then. Next up is her Wedny costume and Juliet's Peter Pan. Then if I have time before our trip I will try a new outfit for Evangeline.


WOW- What a great Idea!! I love it!! Can I CASE it? I may have a some questions- if you don't mind.  


Cherlynn25 said:


> Here is our latest dress. We leave saturday and i just started working on outfits today.. i am such a procrastinator.
> This is for our breakfast at crystal palace =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure if i like the straps. she wouldnt hold still for me to tie them so it is hard to tell... Thanks for all your help today Jham =)


She is really cute- I love that Fabric! The ties can really be a pain but she is just too cute in it! Totally worth it!! 

Ok it is really starting to thunder and lightening really close so I am gonna shut the computer down now! 
Good Night All....


----------



## PrincessKell

xdanielleax said:


> Here are some pics of Violette wearing the dalmatian dress/top.  I think it may be too long and I feel like something is missing....Should I shorten it and add the pants?



I know I am a few pages behind and this might have been said already, but what about a pink ruffle on the bottom of the dress.

I think its totally adorable though!!


----------



## PrincessKell

glorib said:


> OK, for my random sewing question:  Do you guys wear shoes?  I can't "drive" properly if I have shoes on!  I have to be barefooted.  I can be sock-footed, but I prefer barefooted.  Is that the right grammar?  Barefooted?  LOL.  Probably not.  I've been lucky enough to not have any t-like mishaps.  (knockin on wood, here.)  Just wondering how you guys sew!



Oooh my I love those last two pictures. They are sooo fabulous! Those need to be blown up and framed. 

And I dont like to wear shoes either. I actually can't stand to wear socks either.  I wear either flip flops or flats that I dont have to wear socks and can take of easy, for what ever kind of "driving" I am doing ! haha


----------



## karebear1

peachygreen said:


> Minus the hem, which will have to wait until Megan tries it on tomorrow, I finished her dress for breakfast at Crystal Palace.  I think I only poked myself about 100 times with pins the past 2 nights putting it together.  I'm very happy with how it came out except for the zipper.  I had a little problem with the zipper, so hopefully no one will look that closely at the bottom of the zipper.
> 
> So here is the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the back



This is so pretty! I just love it!



twob4him said:


> *FEB DISMEET - HEADS UP!!*
> 
> Disney will be allowing you to make ADR's for Feb 1 thru 22, 2009 starting this Sunday Aug 31st. I would try to call on Sat and see what happens. That is if you know where you want to eat.....I have no idea! Yikes! We better get busy planning!



OK everyone We're getting down to crunch time! let's make a decision here!! Meet day will be FEBRUARY 8th.

WE ahve a couple of choices:

1) We can reserve the patio area outside of Rose & Crown on the 8th and have a private party of sorts. It can be a dessert buffet or dinner buffet ranging anywhere from $25.00 (dessert)-56.00 (Dinner) pp depending on what we choose. We can schedule it to take place just before and during Illuminations. To do this we have to have at least 20 people.

2) We can do some kind of a grand gathering - which will fall into the 50.00 range- must have at least 8 people there. This could be a Wishes Pirate cruise.

3) We can try to snag a pontoon for Illuminations that night. This would be about $27.00 pp and would not include any food, but a fun ride around the lake and back towards DHS and then a viewing of Illuminations. 1 pontoon = 10 adults, so if we have more the  10 it mean trying to get 2 pontoons and then we'd need 20 people to make the cost the same.

4) We can make an ADR and hope they can accomodate our group. If we register as a grand gathering, we should be able to do this.

In addition to one of these things, I know we were also talking about just getting together and chatting one afternoon with the kids playing somewhere. We can decide on when/where later.

So................ what's your vote? I think we're just gonna have to go with majority rules.

IF YOU HAVE ANY OTHER IDEAS..... please feel free to make a suggestion!


----------



## Disney 4 Me

twob4him said:


> *FEB DISMEET - HEADS UP!!*
> 
> Disney will be allowing you to make ADR's for Feb 1 thru 22, 2009 starting this Sunday Aug 31st. I would try to call on Sat and see what happens. That is if you know where you want to eat.....I have no idea! Yikes! We better get busy planning!





karebear1 said:


> OK everyone We're getting down to crunch time! let's make a decision here!! Meet day will be FEBRUARY 8th.
> 
> WE ahve a couple of choices:
> 
> 1) We can reserve the patio area outside of Rose & Crown on the 8th and have a private party of sorts. It can be a dessert buffet or dinner buffet ranging anywhere from $25.00 (dessert)-56.00 (Dinner) pp depending on what we choose. We can schedule it to take place just before and during Illuminations. To do this we have to have at least 20 people.
> 
> 2) We can do some kind of a grand gathering - which will fall into the 50.00 range- must have at least 8 people there. This could be a Wishes Pirate cruise.
> 
> 3) We can try to snag a pontoon for Illuminations that night. This would be about $27.00 pp and would not include any food, but a fun ride around the lake and back towards DHS and then a viewing of Illuminations. 1 pontoon = 10 adults, so if we have more the  10 it mean trying to get 2 pontoons and then we'd need 20 people to make the cost the same.
> 
> 4) We can make an ADR and hope they can accomodate our group. If we register as a grand gathering, we should be able to do this.
> 
> In addition to one of these things, I know we were also talking about just getting together and chatting one afternoon with the kids playing somewhere. We can decide on when/where later.
> 
> So................ what's your vote? I think we're just gonna have to go with majority rules.
> 
> IF YOU HAVE ANY OTHER IDEAS..... please feel free to make a suggestion!



I wish I could join you. We aren't going down until the 10th. For anyone still there, keep your eyes open for us!


----------



## juligrl

peachygreen said:


>



Oh that is cute!


----------



## minnie2

kimmylaj said:


> i always drive with my leg up   on the seat and barefoot to boot. everyone thinks its nuts... glad im not the only one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope not alone!  maybe it is a Jersey thing! I tend to do it more in the summer when I have my flip flops on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karebear1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a cutie........  I mean man! Cute pic
> 
> And guess what??? Your trip starts in 50 days?!?!?!?....I leave for my trip in 10 days!!! I am soo ready to go!
> 
> When the replacements come.... please send all used children to my house......... I need some and am willing to take second hand ones!
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is in 78 days
> 
> i have a few kiddos you ca take!  No return policy though!
> 
> 
> 
> Cherlynn25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is our latest dress. We leave saturday and i just started working on outfits today.. i am such a procrastinator.
> This is for our breakfast at crystal palace =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure if i like the straps. she wouldnt hold still for me to tie them so it is hard to tell... Thanks for all your help today Jham =)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love it!  I think the straps fit perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> GoofyG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a big picture of Little Bo peep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved that costume, and it would be cute to use this yr and make A.J. the sheep.  Not this yr though, 4yr old a pirate, 2yr old Minnie Mouse, and A.J. a pirate too, Oh Well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Tinka_Belle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one of Jenna in the shirt. She was getting bored because people kept getting in our way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is her at the gates at the TTC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope these are helpful. If you need more details let me know and I will take some better pics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love that!  do you happen to have it in a word doc or some place we could print it?
> 
> 
> 
> peachygreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Minus the hem, which will have to wait until Megan tries it on tomorrow, I finished her dress for breakfast at Crystal Palace.  I think I only poked myself about 100 times with pins the past 2 nights putting it together.  I'm very happy with how it came out except for the zipper.  I had a little problem with the zipper, so hopefully no one will look that closely at the bottom of the zipper.
> 
> So here is the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That material is so sweet.  Zippers are so hard to do.  It came out beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Tinka_Belle

minnie2 said:


> I love that!  do you happen to have it in a word doc or some place we could print it?


The picture of the shirt? or the picture of Minnie and Mickey?


----------



## Tinka_Belle

This is the picture of Minnie and Mickey that I used. I just cropped around them, enlarged the pic to the size that I wanted and cut just there heads and torsos out.

http://www.coloring-book.info/coloring/coloring.php?id=6537


----------



## minnie2

Tinka_Belle said:


> The picture of the shirt? or the picture of Minnie and Mickey?





Tinka_Belle said:


> This is the picture of Minnie and Mickey that I used. I just cropped around them, enlarged the pic to the size that I wanted and cut just there heads and torsos out.
> 
> http://www.coloring-book.info/coloring/coloring.php?id=6537



Thanks That is what I wanted!  Now that I don;t have the embroidery machine any more I want to learn to applique


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi everyone!  Again, behind!  I did a quick skim and you guys have been making some cute stuff!  And all the photos of the kids!   They are all so cute!

We spent the day dodging mud puddles yesterday, we had some flooding in our area from all of the rain from Fay.

I wanted to add, I am a barefoot sewer.  For that much, I barely ever where shoes!   It was a big joke to my old neighbor that I would be outside in the winter with no shoes on.  Once I locked myself out of my house with bare feet, in the snow!!!   It was a little cold.

And even though it's not as cool as Heather's gift...my neighbor just GAVE me her serger!!!!!!     I about passed out!  She said she neve used it and I could have it!!!!

I feel like my life is going thru one of those drama cycles right now!
I wanted to say thanks again for all the prayers for my Granny.  She needs them even more now.  Her best friend passed away yesterday.  They have been friends since they were in their 20's.  She is really devastated.  I know her heart is breaking.

And my 16 yo nephew had surgery tuesday night to remove his appendix.  All went well and he should be going home today.  His twin brother broke a rib in his very first football game Friday night!  Lord, the drama of it all!!!!!

And to top it all off...my FIL has a girlfriend he met on the internet that he invited to MY house today!   So, I am not comfortable with it all and DH and me are fighting now!  We NEVER fight!  So I am stessed!!!! 

Enough venting!  I am going to sew.  I bought two new ebooks last night for some handbags.  Thought I would make one for my wonderful neighbor.


----------



## Clutterbug

UtahMama said:


> what a smart use of fabric scraps! Your dd's outfit is smashing!


*



MouseTriper said:



			Awww they look so cute!!!!
		
Click to expand...





spongemommie05 said:



			wow that is great , I am now convinced that i need that tween Flared skirt... after pondering and looking I DO HAVE THAT PATTERN

Click to expand...




jham said:



			They look great!
		
Click to expand...





teresajoy said:



			Great outfits!!! I love the tween skirt!
		
Click to expand...


Thank you all for the sweet comments!  They both had a great day at school and Megan said she got tons of comments on her outfit.  




jham said:



			On Monday when the big kids started school Luke asked me how many days until he started kindergarten.  Then he wanted to see how many fingers.  Then, out of the blue, he asked me to make him a Kindergarten countdown chart with Mickey heads.   Is that boy well-trained or what?  I told him okay, if he writes the numbers on the Mickey Heads.  That cricut whipped out those Mickeys in no time!  Now I need a posterboard for my trip countdown chart.  We're below 50 days!  





Click to expand...


That's so cute. He did a great job on his numbers!




Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:













Click to expand...


That turned out really nice!  She is adorable!




Cherlynn25 said:



			Here is our latest dress. We leave saturday and i just started working on outfits today.. i am such a procrastinator. 
This is for our breakfast at crystal palace =)







Click to expand...


I love the red gingham with that print - very cute!  



peachygreen said:










Click to expand...


I think it turned out great!  I really like the classic style with the toile print.  The zipper looks perfect from here.*


----------



## snubie

twob4him said:


> *FEB DISMEET - HEADS UP!!*
> 
> Disney will be allowing you to make ADR's for Feb 1 thru 22, 2009 starting this Sunday Aug 31st. I would try to call on Sat and see what happens. That is if you know where you want to eat.....I have no idea! Yikes! We better get busy planning!



I am SAD.  I will not be able to go in February.              DH said no and i have to honor his wishes on this.  He said since we were just there in Jan 2008 and it was not a successful trip, he does not want to go back so soon.  And he would rather I not go by myself with Lauren.  So no WDW in Feb 2009.

However, he did mention that he has a business meeting in San Diego late Jan 2009 and maybe we could all go.  His sister and her husband live out there and Disneyland is only 2 hours away!   SO maybe DL in Jan 2009!   



Miniefan said:


> I have had fun scouring your thread!!  All the outfits are so cute, but I don't have a creative bone in my body!! I was wondering if there are any disers that make and sell any of their creations?  I am looking for something for my dd8 for halloween and possibly a matching blouse for myself, any thoughts or help you could pass along I would greatly appreciate.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kim


Some people who sell list their ebay or etsy ID's in their signatures.



peachygreen said:


> Minus the hem, which will have to wait until Megan tries it on tomorrow, I finished her dress for breakfast at Crystal Palace.  I think I only poked myself about 100 times with pins the past 2 nights putting it together.  I'm very happy with how it came out except for the zipper.  I had a little problem with the zipper, so hopefully no one will look that closely at the bottom of the zipper.
> 
> So here is the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the back



Looks beautiful.  Zippers and I do not get along.


----------



## Stephres

minnie2 said:


> Peasant tops are all over the place in stores and I keep saying I could make that!  Ok I will go for it and at worst case she wears each sperate or at the parks then as pj's



Glad you are going for it!  Can't wait to see it.



Clutterbug said:


> That turned out really cute!  I love how you did the initial with the Eeyore applique.  Sounds like she really loved it.



Thanks! The Eeyore applique was an iron on from JoAnns (didn't want you to think I was *that* talented!).



Clutterbug said:


> Honestly, you could do it yourself just as easily.  I had problems with the pattern and ended up doing my own math to get it right anyway.
> 
> Wyatt had pj shorts from the shark material too.



I keep thinking that. She really likes the twirl skirts still so I have been holding off. Your Megan looks so pretty in that style, not little girlish but not too grown up either.

I couldn't resist that shark material, I thought it was so cute!



lori123 said:


> You know - I feel like if your kids like it - make it .  Oh - and my DD who is also starting 3rd (on Tuesday) LOVES peasant tops.  I know how you feel worrying - I am finishing up a dress for Emma for school - in the middle I said "I don't think this is turning out how I hoped" to which Emma replied "no, mom it's perfect!".  A good reminder that I sew for my kids taste - not what I "think" a kid their age should wear (with the exception of modesty - that I get a say in! LOL).  I KNOW that time will come when she doesn't want to wear my creations - so for now - I am enjoying evey minute of it!



How sweet of Emma!   I am sure the dress is perfect!



snubie said:


>



Megan says, very good, she's almost got it!  

I love the dress! What about silk flowers instead of fabric ones? If they are light enough, maybe you could velcro them to the dress and then remove for washing?



snubie said:


>



I love to look at first work compared to now! I think the skirts are adorable, especially the Tink one.



jham said:


>



What a smart boy! And I am a little embarrassed to say that his numbers look better than Megan's and she is going into first grade! I will choose to think that Luke is exceptionally smart, ok?



jham said:


>



What a little doll? Do you just pick her up and squeeze her all the time? 

I promise I won't do that at the Feb. meet, don't worry!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>



So cute! I love how you added the inserts, it makes it so special. And her big smile: adorable!



teresajoy said:


> I KNEW it!
> 
> Where do you get those replacement kids? I might need to order me some!



 You just wish upon the kid fairy, and there you go!



Cherlynn25 said:


>



Cute! I love the straps, it's perfect with the pic-a-nic theme.



GoofyG said:


>



I don't remember if I said the first time you posted it, but your mom is awesome! 



Miniefan said:


> I have had fun scouring your thread!!  All the outfits are so cute, but I don't have a creative bone in my body!! I was wondering if there are any disers that make and sell any of their creations?  I am looking for something for my dd8 for halloween and possibly a matching blouse for myself, any thoughts or help you could pass along I would greatly appreciate.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kim



Welcome! We used to live in Pensacola too.

You probably have a bunch of pms, but in case you don't, most people who sell have their ebay ids in their signature. You can look for those and contact them about a private sale.



peachygreen said:


>



Beautiful, but is the the zipper a little wonky? Just kidding, no one will know I promise! It is a gorgeous dress.



disneymommieof2 said:


> Ok it is really starting to thunder and lightening really close so I am gonna shut the computer down now!
> Good Night All....



Hope you were safe in the storm!



karebear1 said:


> WE ahve a couple of choices:
> 
> 1) We can reserve the patio area outside of Rose & Crown on the 8th and have a private party of sorts. It can be a dessert buffet or dinner buffet ranging anywhere from $25.00 (dessert)-56.00 (Dinner) pp depending on what we choose. We can schedule it to take place just before and during Illuminations. To do this we have to have at least 20 people.
> 
> 2) We can do some kind of a grand gathering - which will fall into the 50.00 range- must have at least 8 people there. This could be a Wishes Pirate cruise.
> 
> 3) We can try to snag a pontoon for Illuminations that night. This would be about $27.00 pp and would not include any food, but a fun ride around the lake and back towards DHS and then a viewing of Illuminations. 1 pontoon = 10 adults, so if we have more the  10 it mean trying to get 2 pontoons and then we'd need 20 people to make the cost the same.
> 
> 4) We can make an ADR and hope they can accomodate our group. If we register as a grand gathering, we should be able to do this.
> 
> In addition to one of these things, I know we were also talking about just getting together and chatting one afternoon with the kids playing somewhere. We can decide on when/where later.
> 
> So................ what's your vote? I think we're just gonna have to go with majority rules.
> 
> IF YOU HAVE ANY OTHER IDEAS..... please feel free to make a suggestion!



I like #1 but I am open to anything. I promise I will go with the flow and keep the whining to a minimum! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I feel like my life is going thru one of those drama cycles right now!
> I wanted to say thanks again for all the prayers for my Granny.  She needs them even more now.  Her best friend passed away yesterday.  They have been friends since they were in their 20's.  She is really devastated.  I know her heart is breaking.
> 
> And my 16 yo nephew had surgery tuesday night to remove his appendix.  All went well and he should be going home today.  His twin brother broke a rib in his very first football game Friday night!  Lord, the drama of it all!!!!!
> 
> And to top it all off...my FIL has a girlfriend he met on the internet that he invited to MY house today!   So, I am not comfortable with it all and DH and me are fighting now!  We NEVER fight!  So I am stessed!!!!



Wow, I would be concerned too. I hope you and DH work it out and I am sure your neighbor will love her purse!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi everyone!  Again, behind!  I did a quick skim and you guys have been making some cute stuff!  And all the photos of the kids!   They are all so cute!
> 
> We spent the day dodging mud puddles yesterday, we had some flooding in our area from all of the rain from Fay.
> 
> I wanted to add, I am a barefoot sewer.  For that much, I barely ever where shoes!   It was a big joke to my old neighbor that I would be outside in the winter with no shoes on.  Once I locked myself out of my house with bare feet, in the snow!!!   It was a little cold.
> 
> And even though it's not as cool as Heather's gift...my neighbor just GAVE me her serger!!!!!!     I about passed out!  She said she neve used it and I could have it!!!!
> 
> I feel like my life is going thru one of those drama cycles right now!
> I wanted to say thanks again for all the prayers for my Granny.  She needs them even more now.  Her best friend passed away yesterday.  They have been friends since they were in their 20's.  She is really devastated.  I know her heart is breaking.
> 
> And my 16 yo nephew had surgery tuesday night to remove his appendix.  All went well and he should be going home today.  His twin brother broke a rib in his very first football game Friday night!  Lord, the drama of it all!!!!!
> 
> And to top it all off...my FIL has a girlfriend he met on the internet that he invited to MY house today!   So, I am not comfortable with it all and DH and me are fighting now!  We NEVER fight!  So I am stessed!!!!
> 
> Enough venting!  I am going to sew.  I bought two new ebooks last night for some handbags.  Thought I would make one for my wonderful neighbor.


 to you! It will all get better soon. It always does after it gets really bad. I am sending more prayers for your grandma.


----------



## snubie

Stephres said:


> Megan says, very good, she's almost got it!
> 
> I love the dress! What about silk flowers instead of fabric ones? If they are light enough, maybe you could velcro them to the dress and then remove for washing?



I actually thought of using silk flowers, I just need to go to the store and see what I can find.  The sash over the arms is safety-pinned on so I can remove for washing.  Velcro-ing the flowers is a great idea.


----------



## jham

peachygreen said:


> Minus the hem, which will have to wait until Megan tries it on tomorrow, I finished her dress for breakfast at Crystal Palace.  I think I only poked myself about 100 times with pins the past 2 nights putting it together.  I'm very happy with how it came out except for the zipper.  I had a little problem with the zipper, so hopefully no one will look that closely at the bottom of the zipper.
> 
> So here is the front



really cute!  I love that toile.



karebear1 said:


> This is so pretty! I just love it!
> 
> 
> 
> OK everyone We're getting down to crunch time! let's make a decision here!! Meet day will be FEBRUARY 8th.
> 
> WE ahve a couple of choices:
> 
> 1) We can reserve the patio area outside of Rose & Crown on the 8th and have a private party of sorts. It can be a dessert buffet or dinner buffet ranging anywhere from $25.00 (dessert)-56.00 (Dinner) pp depending on what we choose. We can schedule it to take place just before and during Illuminations. To do this we have to have at least 20 people.
> 
> 2) We can do some kind of a grand gathering - which will fall into the 50.00 range- must have at least 8 people there. This could be a Wishes Pirate cruise.
> 
> 3) We can try to snag a pontoon for Illuminations that night. This would be about $27.00 pp and would not include any food, but a fun ride around the lake and back towards DHS and then a viewing of Illuminations. 1 pontoon = 10 adults, so if we have more the  10 it mean trying to get 2 pontoons and then we'd need 20 people to make the cost the same.
> 
> 4) We can make an ADR and hope they can accomodate our group. If we register as a grand gathering, we should be able to do this.
> 
> In addition to one of these things, I know we were also talking about just getting together and chatting one afternoon with the kids playing somewhere. We can decide on when/where later.
> 
> So................ what's your vote? I think we're just gonna have to go with majority rules.
> 
> IF YOU HAVE ANY OTHER IDEAS..... please feel free to make a suggestion!



I kind of like #1 other than the $  I also like #4.  With 6 people, anything in the $50 range will cost us at least $300  and I think DH would veto that.  But I definitely vote for something in a park since it will be our first day of vacation.  Also anything limited to 10 people would just be the jhammies and 4 others, so not much of a "meet" there.  



Stephres said:


> What a smart boy! And I am a little embarrassed to say that his numbers look better than Megan's and she is going into first grade! I will choose to think that Luke is exceptionally smart, ok?
> 
> What a little doll? Do you just pick her up and squeeze her all the time?
> 
> I promise I won't do that at the Feb. meet, don't worry!




Well I had to write out the numbers for Luke on a seperate piece of paper so he could look at them as he wrote them down.  I'm sure Megan doesn't have that problem!  And if you don't pick Lily up and squeeze her, she will probably walk up to you and climb into your lap.   she's really comfortable around strangers.   Lately, now that she is 3, she is kind of having her first "terrible twos" moments.  She has had a couple of tantrums this week.


----------



## Cherlynn25

peachygreen said:


> Minus the hem, which will have to wait until Megan tries it on tomorrow, I finished her dress for breakfast at Crystal Palace.  I think I only poked myself about 100 times with pins the past 2 nights putting it together.  I'm very happy with how it came out except for the zipper.  I had a little problem with the zipper, so hopefully no one will look that closely at the bottom of the zipper.
> 
> So here is the front



*I think this turned out great! I love that toile!*



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>



*what a neat idea! I would have never thought to do that, looks good! *


Thanks for all of the encouragement! You guys are awesome. It feels so good to finish a project. Now that the boys are back in school i hope to sew a lot more!


----------



## minnie2

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi everyone!  Again, behind!  I did a quick skim and you guys have been making some cute stuff!  And all the photos of the kids!   They are all so cute!
> 
> We spent the day dodging mud puddles yesterday, we had some flooding in our area from all of the rain from Fay.
> 
> I wanted to add, I am a barefoot sewer.  For that much, I barely ever where shoes!   It was a big joke to my old neighbor that I would be outside in the winter with no shoes on.  Once I locked myself out of my house with bare feet, in the snow!!!   It was a little cold.
> 
> And even though it's not as cool as Heather's gift...my neighbor just GAVE me her serger!!!!!!     I about passed out!  She said she neve used it and I could have it!!!!
> 
> I feel like my life is going thru one of those drama cycles right now!
> I wanted to say thanks again for all the prayers for my Granny.  She needs them even more now.  Her best friend passed away yesterday.  They have been friends since they were in their 20's.  She is really devastated.  I know her heart is breaking.
> 
> And my 16 yo nephew had surgery tuesday night to remove his appendix.  All went well and he should be going home today.  His twin brother broke a rib in his very first football game Friday night!  Lord, the drama of it all!!!!!
> 
> And to top it all off...my FIL has a girlfriend he met on the internet that he invited to MY house today!   So, I am not comfortable with it all and DH and me are fighting now!  We NEVER fight!  So I am stessed!!!!
> 
> Enough venting!  I am going to sew.  I bought two new ebooks last night for some handbags.  Thought I would make one for my wonderful neighbor.


 To you all!


----------



## disneymommieof2

We made it!! I can't believe the kids slept through it too! The lightening definitely hit some stuff close by! It was SO LOUD! Storms don't generally bother me by I was more than a little concerned about all the lightening! I moved over pretty quick and was done before I went to sleep. I did not want to wake up with a tree in my house!  

That toile dress is really cute- I think it turned out great!!


----------



## mommyof3princess

I just wanted to drop in and say hi all. I have been away for so long I don't think I can possibly get caught so I think I will just start back fresh here. I hope you and your family's are all doing well and your trips are all packed with fun. Looking forward to seeing all the new creations.


----------



## sahm1000

jham said:


> I usually make capris or even pants or get the garanimals shorts from walmart.




This is my FAVORITE Nemo outfit!  I love it, if I can find the orange polka dot, can I CASE it?  I doubt I can find all of the fabric that you have but I love that dress!



karebear1 said:


> What a cutie........  I mean man! Cute pic
> 
> And guess what??? Your trip starts in 50 days?!?!?!?....I leave for my trip in 10 days!!! I am soo ready to go!
> 
> 
> 
> Good job! That is so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to me like you have a little girl there that really LOVES that dress! Good job mom!!!
> 
> 
> 
> When the replacements come.... please send all used children to my house......... I need some and am willing to take second hand ones!



Karen,  are we going to be at WDW at the same time?  You'll have to be on the lookout for us!  We are there from 9/9-9/16.



Cherlynn25 said:


> Here is our latest dress. We leave saturday and i just started working on outfits today.. i am such a procrastinator.
> This is for our breakfast at crystal palace =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure if i like the straps. she wouldnt hold still for me to tie them so it is hard to tell... Thanks for all your help today Jham =)



You have great taste!  I made dresses for my girls in that fabric too for Crystal Palace!  Did you get your gingham from Wal-Mart?  I used red and yellow gingham from Wal-Mart that I hated!  It kept fraying on me.  Why is everything causing problems for me as I am trying to finish everything!


----------



## HeatherSue

I've been busy the last few days, so I had to skip about 10 pages!  I missed you guys, though!



snubie said:


> I have been sewing for ONE year this week. For comparison, here are my first two skirts
> 
> And my recent work includes the above posted Belle dress.  Not bad improvement for one year.


I saw your Belle dress quoted and it looks fantastic!! Your DD is such a little cutie pie, too!!!  Beautiful work, on both of them!  I also think your old stuff looked pretty good for some of your first projects!  You are a natural!



jham said:


> On Monday when the big kids started school Luke asked me how many days until he started kindergarten.  Then he wanted to see how many fingers.  Then, out of the blue, he asked me to make him a Kindergarten countdown chart with Mickey heads.   Is that boy well-trained or what?  I told him okay, if he writes the numbers on the Mickey Heads.  That cricut whipped out those Mickeys in no time!  Now I need a posterboard for my trip countdown chart.  We're below 50 days!


Thanks a lot!  There are now lip prints all over my screen because Tessa HAD to kiss "her Lukey".  He's such a cutie, Jeanne!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>


Beautiful!! I love the way you did the inserts and that striped ruffle is gorgeous! Your daughter is too cute for words, too!!  I love the names of all your DDs!



SallyfromDE said:


> I just got back from Dollar Tree and found some great crayons for the crayon roll ups. Now I'm going to have to try them. They were 12 jumbo crayons in a pack. The packs came in Mickey, Princesses, Cars, Pooh and Tink. I'm guessing I can make adjustments to the pattern to fit the jumbos.


That sounds like it'll be cute!  



Cherlynn25 said:


>


That is just adorable!  The dress and the girl!!



GoofyG said:


> Here is a big picture of Little Bo peep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved that costume, and it would be cute to use this yr and make A.J. the sheep.  Not this yr though, 4yr old a pirate, 2yr old Minnie Mouse, and A.J. a pirate too, Oh Well!


I just love that costume!!!  



peachygreen said:


>


I absolutely love it!  That is such pretty fabric and you showcased it beautifully!



karebear1 said:


> OK everyone We're getting down to crunch time! let's make a decision here!! Meet day will be FEBRUARY 8th.
> 
> WE ahve a couple of choices:
> 
> 1) We can reserve the patio area outside of Rose & Crown on the 8th and have a private party of sorts. It can be a dessert buffet or dinner buffet ranging anywhere from $25.00 (dessert)-56.00 (Dinner) pp depending on what we choose. We can schedule it to take place just before and during Illuminations. To do this we have to have at least 20 people.
> 
> 2) We can do some kind of a grand gathering - which will fall into the 50.00 range- must have at least 8 people there. This could be a Wishes Pirate cruise.
> 
> 3) We can try to snag a pontoon for Illuminations that night. This would be about $27.00 pp and would not include any food, but a fun ride around the lake and back towards DHS and then a viewing of Illuminations. 1 pontoon = 10 adults, so if we have more the  10 it mean trying to get 2 pontoons and then we'd need 20 people to make the cost the same.
> 
> 4) We can make an ADR and hope they can accomodate our group. If we register as a grand gathering, we should be able to do this.
> 
> In addition to one of these things, I know we were also talking about just getting together and chatting one afternoon with the kids playing somewhere. We can decide on when/where later.
> 
> So................ what's your vote? I think we're just gonna have to go with majority rules.
> 
> IF YOU HAVE ANY OTHER IDEAS..... please feel free to make a suggestion!


I vote for #1, dessert only!  But, if that's going to get too expensive for anyone, I am up to doing something else.  My main objective is to meet everyone and chat!  Thanks for organizing this, Karen!  



Disney 4 Me said:


> I wish I could join you. We aren't going down until the 10th. For anyone still there, keep your eyes open for us!


I'll look for you in the airport!  We leave on the 10th.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Once I locked myself out of my house with bare feet, in the snow!!! It was a little cold.
> 
> And even though it's not as cool as Heather's gift...my neighbor just GAVE me her serger!!!!!! I about passed out!  She said she neve used it and I could have it!!!!
> 
> I feel like my life is going thru one of those drama cycles right now!
> I wanted to say thanks again for all the prayers for my Granny.  She needs them even more now.  Her best friend passed away yesterday.  They have been friends since they were in their 20's.  She is really devastated.  I know her heart is breaking.


First of all, that's pretty funny about locking yourself outside in the snow!

WOW!!!  She just gave you her serger?  WOW!!!  That is so cool!!!

Third, you really need a few of these    When it rains, it pours- literally.



snubie said:


> I am SAD.  I will not be able to go in February.  DH said no and i have to honor his wishes on this.  He said since we were just there in Jan 2008 and it was not a successful trip, he does not want to go back so soon.  And he would rather I not go by myself with Lauren.  So no WDW in Feb 2009.


How dissapointing!  We will miss you!  Who knows, maybe we'll meet up some other time.  I hope you get to go to WDL in January! 



disneymommieof2 said:


> We made it!! I can't believe the kids slept through it too! The lightening definitely hit some stuff close by! It was SO LOUD! Storms don't generally bother me by I was more than a little concerned about all the lightening! I moved over pretty quick and was done before I went to sleep. I did not want to wake up with a tree in my house!


 Glad you made it through the storm!  We once had a HUGE tree fall during a storm and it landed 2" from our house!   



mommyof3princess said:


> I just wanted to drop in and say hi all. I have been away for so long I don't think I can possibly get caught so I think I will just start back fresh here. I hope you and your family's are all doing well and your trips are all packed with fun. Looking forward to seeing all the new creations.



Hey!! I know you!  Long time, no see!  Glad to have you back. Now, don't go missing again!


----------



## jham

sahm1000 said:


> This is my FAVORITE Nemo outfit!  I love it, if I can find the orange polka dot, can I CASE it?  I doubt I can find all of the fabric that you have but I love that dress!



 I got that teeny orange polka dot at Hancocks on their quilting fabric wall of shelves, they usually have it.  Joanns has a cuter bigger orange polka dot but mine is sold out now.  It was like $1.98or something on the founders day sale.  I wish I'd bought more. 



HeatherSue said:


> I've been busy the last few days, so I had to skip about 10 pages!  I missed you guys, though!
> Thanks a lot!  There are now lip prints all over my screen because Tessa HAD to kiss "her Lukey".  He's such a cutie, Jeanne!
> I vote for #1, dessert only! But, if that's going to get too expensive for anyone, I am up to doing something else.  My main objective is to meet everyone and chat!  Thanks for organizing this, Karen!




Silly Tessa!  We were listening to Raffi yesterday and Luke heard a song and he said "mom, I want to send that song to Tessa"  It is the one that goes something like "all I really need is a song in my heart and love in my family" it was so cute.  We'll have to send Tessa a Luke "mix tape"  

The more I think about it, the more I think #1 dessert only (mmm....dessert...) would work the best for us!  It sounds like fun and like we can relax a little and hang out.  Let me know KARENif you want me to help contact people or anything.


----------



## TarheelPrincess

Hi! I'm new and am AMAZED at the beautiful outfits y'all create. I am also a lover of custom clothes, but am not a skilled seamstress. I usually buy from local ladies or ebay. I'm not sure if I'll make it through the previous threads (ALL SEVEN OF THEM), but will try. 

Again, I love the pictures of the great clothes. I'm inspired to do more on my own. When I have enough posts, I will add pictures of my DDs Disney outfits.


----------



## mrsklamc

Does Joann's do that 1.99 quilt fabric regularly? I wanted to get some last week and didn't make it in there.


----------



## kjbrown

karamat said:


> I love it.  Thursday/Friday I pieced together a charm quilt for DD.  I have been collecting cat fabrics for probably 10+ years but never could figure out what to do with them.  So, I used them in her quilt - 45 different fabrics and the quilt has 2 of each fabric - eventually she will be able to play a matching game with the blanket.  My mom has a longarm quilting machine and she said I can come over this weekend to play around with it .  I don't think I'll try DD's quilt just yet though.



Drool, drool, long arm quilter, drool, drool.  



GoofyG said:


> Could someone tell the model of the Disney machine they liked?  I googled and was see what was out there.  I'm really wanting to learn to sew, and thought it would be nice to have disney embroidering.



Mine is the Brother 270D.  I had heard people complain about the threading cartridge, but have not had any problems.  Cheaper thread does seem to make the machine grumpy.  And thread spools that are too big or too little, but I just use the attachment arm thing that comes with it and everything has been fine.  I love the embroidery I have done with it, and love the machine as a whole.  However, I upgraded from a super BASIC Singer machine, so may not really know what I'm talking about.   



MoeFam said:


> I just did the easy fit pants today- very easy to understand and they came together in about an hour or so!
> 
> The stripwork jumper was my first and there were some tough parts- just because I wasnt used to following a pattern for anything!
> 
> I looked through the bowling shirt today and I think I need some more practice first!
> 
> I havnt done one yet- but what about the twirl skirt? Maybe someone who has done that one can answer ( its next on my list!)



Twirl skirt took a while due to all of the cutting and the amount of fabric, but it is very easy to understand and follow.



MaMaSiBs said:


> Thanks for the words of encouragement, and that is a great idea to try the pattern out on a t-shirt first. I think I might do that. Goodness knows I would be so upset if I ruined my pretty fabric. speaking of fabric......Do you know if I should wash and iron my fabric before sewing it together. I am using a satin material. TIA.



I've made several princess dresses out of the satin-y materials and I've never washed and pressed first.  However, when I sew with cotton, I ALWAYS try to wash first since I am afraid it will shrink.



GoofyG said:


> I'm a pre-school teacher and that was the age I had last yr.  That's what I gave to my kiddos as a gift, on top of a Dollar Tree coloring book.  THose would be great for the kids.  You could even just make it that holds 8 crayons, or even the Big crayons.  The simple things please those kids.  This yr I have Older 2  NO NAP!



HELLO TO ALL TEACHERS!  My kids are in preschool and daycare, we always give Christmas gifts.  This year I am trying to think ahead.  What are some gifts you've received that you've liked?



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok I am almost finished Jocelyn's first dress. I made myself take my time and it cam eout pretty darn good if I do say so myself! I just have to ad the halter ties. Joci wouldn't let me make the dress any shorter but I figure she will get a long time of wear from it then. Next up is her Wedny costume and Juliet's Peter Pan. Then if I have time before our trip I will try a new outfit for Evangeline.



LOVE this!

Loved the Nemo dress, too!

Great work everyone!!!


----------



## danicaw

peachygreen said:


> Minus the hem, which will have to wait until Megan tries it on tomorrow, I finished her dress for breakfast at Crystal Palace.  I think I only poked myself about 100 times with pins the past 2 nights putting it together.  I'm very happy with how it came out except for the zipper.  I had a little problem with the zipper, so hopefully no one will look that closely at the bottom of the zipper.
> 
> So here is the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the back



Its Great! I have a few yards of that fabric and you are tempting me to do something with it. Soo Cute! 


Ok, so I finished my first sewing project in 9 months...give or take 






The paisley print has a bit of a glittery look to it....I don't know when I started loving paisley but I do. 
My DD insists its to big - which is seriously cute in her little 2 yr old voice. 
So I am thinking of doing a shirt with an applique flower or something to go with the skirt. 

I spent way to much time on this thing yesterday... really bonding with my seam ripper. Ahhh good times. 
I think I took out almost every seam at least once.... except for the stripwork itself, that went well. 
The main issue was I was winging it and apparently even though I thought I was thinking everything through, what to attach when, etc.... It didn't go as planned....actually at one point it was a jumper, with a cute bib (oh I loved that bib) but my eyes were bigger than my skill. 
Does that translate? My eyes were bigger than my stomach? but in sewing terms. Your following all this right?  
So, its a skirt and hopefully, someday soon a top to match.

But I have learned that I need a bit more direction than.... ohh, I bet I could make that....what fabric to I have  
So YCMT.com here I come..... I think I might start with the easy fit pants.


----------



## hollybearsmom

Just looking around and loving these outfits.  I have a little boy to sew for, my dd is just too grown up for froo-froo.  I have never made him anything but blankets, but I think I may try some shorts and sppliqued tee sets, okay, maybe one.  If I ever get the guts to do it I'll post a pic!  Thanks for sharing all this great work.


----------



## sahm1000

jham said:


> I got that teeny orange polka dot at Hancocks on their quilting fabric wall of shelves, they usually have it.  Joanns has a cuter bigger orange polka dot but mine is sold out now.  It was like $1.98or something on the founders day sale.  I wish I'd bought more.



Thanks!  I actually looked for the polka dot the last time I was at Hancock's and they didn't have any   .  I'll have to check out Joann's.  I've had one Nemo print (actually I don't think it is one that you used) from Wal-Mart for a while and just been looking for something to match it up with.  I wish I could find a coordinating print to go with it.  Maybe everyone will have more oranges now that Halloween is around the corner!


----------



## t-beri

Stephres said:


> What a little doll? Do you just pick her up and squeeze her all the time?
> 
> I promise I won't do that at the Feb. meet, don't worry!



I however cannot make that promise 

I'm down for dessert if that's what everyone else wants.  I definitely like the idea of hanging out on the patio for illuminations. 

...t.


----------



## sahm1000

Here are pictures of the first day of school yesterday with my girls in their customs.  I used the criss-cross dress pattern from YCMT.  I've already used that pattern for three different sets of dresses and love it.  My girls love school and were so happy to be back.  There is NO adjustment time for them.  I think they need more stimulation than I was giving them since Lilly's arrival.  

IMG]http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff208/sahm1000/IMG_5956.jpg[/IMG]
Claire (DD3)





Getting down to some hard work with Play Doh (which I hate and won't allow in the house b/c the smell makes me gag).





Grace (DD5)





Grace working


----------



## HeatherSue

BIG GIVE

We've started a new big give for bex271 and her son, Jonah.  Here's the link where you can sign up to make something:

http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=54596&threadid=452613

You'll have to sign up for the private board, if you haven't already!

There's only one child in this family, so it will probably fill up pretty fast.  But, we have a few more gives in the works that should be up shortly!


----------



## twob4him

karebear1 said:


> OK everyone We're getting down to crunch time! let's make a decision here!! Meet day will be FEBRUARY 8th.
> 
> WE ahve a couple of choices:
> 
> 1) We can reserve the patio area outside of Rose & Crown on the 8th and have a private party of sorts. It can be a dessert buffet or dinner buffet ranging anywhere from $25.00 (dessert)-56.00 (Dinner) pp depending on what we choose. We can schedule it to take place just before and during Illuminations. To do this we have to have at least 20 people.
> 
> 2) We can do some kind of a grand gathering - which will fall into the 50.00 range- must have at least 8 people there. This could be a Wishes Pirate cruise.
> 
> 3) We can try to snag a pontoon for Illuminations that night. This would be about $27.00 pp and would not include any food, but a fun ride around the lake and back towards DHS and then a viewing of Illuminations. 1 pontoon = 10 adults, so if we have more the  10 it mean trying to get 2 pontoons and then we'd need 20 people to make the cost the same.
> 
> 4) We can make an ADR and hope they can accomodate our group. If we register as a grand gathering, we should be able to do this.
> 
> In addition to one of these things, I know we were also talking about just getting together and chatting one afternoon with the kids playing somewhere. We can decide on when/where later.
> 
> So................ what's your vote? I think we're just gonna have to go with majority rules.
> 
> IF YOU HAVE ANY OTHER IDEAS..... please feel free to make a suggestion!


I am leaving on Sunday 8th probably around noon or 1 pm. Is there anyone else who would like to make a mini-meet on the 7th and maybe do the Illuminations Cruise on Sat night????


----------



## HeatherSue

twob4him said:


> I am leaving on Sunday 8th probably around noon or 1 pm. Is there anyone else who would like to make a mini-meet on the 7th and maybe do the Illuminations Cruise on Sat night????



I DEFINITELY want to meet you, Cathy!! We'll have to work out a mini-meet earlier in the week, or on the 7th so we can see you!


----------



## HeatherSue

jham said:


> Silly Tessa!  We were listening to Raffi yesterday and Luke heard a song and he said "mom, I want to send that song to Tessa"  It is the one that goes something like "all I really need is a song in my heart and love in my family" it was so cute.  We'll have to send Tessa a Luke "mix tape"


   He is so stinkin' cute!



TarheelPrincess said:


> Hi! I'm new and am AMAZED at the beautiful outfits y'all create. I am also a lover of custom clothes, but am not a skilled seamstress. I usually buy from local ladies or ebay. I'm not sure if I'll make it through the previous threads (ALL SEVEN OF THEM), but will try.
> 
> Again, I love the pictures of the great clothes. I'm inspired to do more on my own. When I have enough posts, I will add pictures of my DDs Disney outfits.


  If you just want to see the outfits that have been posted, many of them are in the group photobucket album (link and password are in the first post). That way you won't have to try and scroll through 1000s of pages.  We tend to get chatty!  I can't wait to see your pictures! Go ahead and do a post count-down so we can see them!



mrsklamc said:


> Does Joann's do that 1.99 quilt fabric regularly? I wanted to get some last week and didn't make it in there.


I haven't noticed that kind of sale before, but I don't always pay attention.  They had some really cute stuff for $1.99!



kjbrown said:


> HELLO TO ALL TEACHERS!  My kids are in preschool and daycare, we always give Christmas gifts.  This year I am trying to think ahead.  What are some gifts you've received that you've liked?


I worked in day care for a long time.  My favorite gifts were gift cards!! 



danicaw said:


> The paisley print has a bit of a glittery look to it....I don't know when I started loving paisley but I do.


That skirt is so pretty!  I love paisley, too.  So, I was drawn to it!  I haven't seen you around these parts in quite some time.  Welcome back!



hollybearsmom said:


> Just looking around and loving these outfits.  I have a little boy to sew for, my dd is just too grown up for froo-froo.  I have never made him anything but blankets, but I think I may try some shorts and sppliqued tee sets, okay, maybe one.  If I ever get the guts to do it I'll post a pic!  Thanks for sharing all this great work.


Yay!  Make sure you show us what you make!



sahm1000 said:


>


I think I lost a picture somewhere in the multi-quote! 
What beautiful girls and adorable back to school dresses.  I love how you took pictures of them in the classroom.
I'm weird in that I actually LIKE the smell of play-dough!


----------



## danicaw

I just talked to my friend from church who took me to the Sew Expo last year. Where I bought the fabric that I used for the skirt I just made. Anyway she is my local sewing guru and has offered to teach me the ins and outs of patterns etc.  And I found out another girl from church also wants to learn a bit. So we just need to figure out at what day/time will work for the three of us... and the big question...where can we meet. I don't think we can take our machines and all our gear to Starbucks and park it for a few hours....although I would LOVE to see that .
Yo, Barista - Gimmie a Decaf Carmel Fappachino and keep um coming!

SAHM 1000 - Great Dresses! Such a cute pattern with those fabrics.


----------



## jham

I finished my TR!!!so everyone that waits till the end (I'm assuming that's everyone that hasn't posted over there  ) to read it, Pleeeeese go read it! (yep, I'm begging)  Just click on that little picture of Minnie Mouse right there!


----------



## Natalie_89

LauraP22 said:


> Here are a few more things I've been working on:
> 
> Baby gifts for my SIL who is due in November:
> 
> Mei Tai carrier:  it came out really nicely and it has a pocket and a ring to hold her keys or a toy or paci
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mae doll:  bit of whimsy prims pattern from YCMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabi's wendy dress for MNSSHP, no modeled pics till the big day cuz I don't want DS to slobber on her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An outfit I made for her to wear to dance preschool today.  She is really small but newly potty trained so I need to find her Cami tops and leggings instead of leotards which can be tricky so I made up a top pattern and have been making her stuff to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just to show she doesn't always look like a little princess, here she is all raggedy in daddy's jacket   GO CUBS!!!!



I LVOE THE WENDY DRESS THATS AWESOME


----------



## kjbrown

HeatherSue said:


> I worked in day care for a long time.  My favorite gifts were gift cards!!



That's good to know!  I feel like that is mostly what they get, so I didn't know if they see one and think, "Not another Dunkin Donuts gift card!".  Of course, I was thinking of being really ambitious and maybe making them all the "Coming and Going" bag from YCMT.


----------



## kimmylaj

Cherlynn25 said:


> Here is our latest dress. We leave saturday and i just started working on outfits today.. i am such a procrastinator.
> This is for our breakfast at crystal palace =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure if i like the straps. she wouldnt hold still for me to tie them so it is hard to tell... Thanks for all your help today Jham =)


love love love it, straps and hem look great with it


kjbrown said:


> HELLO TO ALL TEACHERS!  My kids are in preschool and daycare, we always give Christmas gifts.  This year I am trying to think ahead.  What are some gifts you've received that you've liked?


definitely gift cards, but also the handwritten notes telling me how much they appreciate all the time and energy we put in with their children .  it means alot to know that.oh i also got  a great purse once big enough for all the stuff i tote back and forth. with all these bags popping up on the board i may try to make one for ryans kindergarten teacher. although we'll see it seems as if they are big on gifts from the whole class at new school



sahm1000 said:


> .
> 
> IMG]http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff208/sahm1000/IMG_5956.jpg[/IMG]
> Claire (DD3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting down to some hard work with Play Doh (which I hate and won't allow in the house b/c the smell makes me gag).


i love the smell of play doh but if you are interested i do have a homemade recipe that doesnt smell at all. just let me know



jham said:


> I finished my TR!!!so everyone that waits till the end (I'm assuming that's everyone that hasn't posted over there  ) to read it, Pleeeeese go read it! (yep, I'm begging)  Just click on that little picture of Minnie Mouse right there!


i just clicked it and subscribed so i can read it after my dinner play date 5 kids under 5 what was i thinking?
oh right i wasnt thinking


----------



## mrsklamc

I'm not a teacher but my favorite idea I got over on the budget board: Stock up on school supplies  when they are super cheap at the beginning of the year, then make a pretty gift basket at Christmas. Many teachers end up buying these  things out of their pockets and I'm sure you can only have so many "World's Greatest Teacher" Mugs.

I think the key to giving good giftcard gifts is knowing enough about the person to pick a card they'd enjoy. I got several to starbucks last year and that's just not something I enjoy.  OTOH, my uncle buys my aunt giftcards every year to Joanns, the scrapbooking store- stuff he knows she will enjoy both picking out and using.


----------



## HeatherSue

kjbrown said:


> That's good to know!  I feel like that is mostly what they get, so I didn't know if they see one and think, "Not another Dunkin Donuts gift card!".  Of course, I was thinking of being really ambitious and maybe making them all the "Coming and Going" bag from YCMT.


Wow, that would be a fantastic idea, too!



jham said:


> I finished my TR!!!so everyone that waits till the end (I'm assuming that's everyone that hasn't posted over there  ) to read it, Pleeeeese go read it! (yep, I'm begging)  Just click on that little picture of Minnie Mouse right there!


I read it! What a perfect end to a wonderful TR!  



danicaw said:


> Yo, Barista - Gimmie a Decaf Carmel Fappachino and keep um coming!


----------



## minnie2

mrsklamc said:


> Does Joann's do that 1.99 quilt fabric regularly? I wanted to get some last week and didn't make it in there.


  I have seen it several times



sahm1000 said:


> Thanks!  I actually looked for the polka dot the last time I was at Hancock's and they didn't have any   .  I'll have to check out Joann's.  I've had one Nemo print (actually I don't think it is one that you used) from Wal-Mart for a while and just been looking for something to match it up with.  I wish I could find a coordinating print to go with it.  Maybe everyone will have more oranges now that Halloween is around the corner!


My hancock was out too but I found a bunch at Joanns



sahm1000 said:


> Here are pictures of the first day of school yesterday with my girls in their customs.  I used the criss-cross dress pattern from YCMT.  I've already used that pattern for three different sets of dresses and love it.  My girls love school and were so happy to be back.  There is NO adjustment time for them.  I think they need more stimulation than I was giving them since Lilly's arrival.
> 
> IMG]http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff208/sahm1000/th_IMG_5956.jpg[/IMG]
> Claire (DD3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting down to some hard work with Play Doh (which I hate and won't allow in the house b/c the smell makes me gag).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace (DD5)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace working


 She looks so pretty!  Love the dress!
 I am not a huge palydough fan either Now that Nik can't play with it becaue it contains gluten I am doing a little  inside  

 I know I missed a bunch of really great things!  Keep up the amazing work  every one!  

The past few yrs I have made the kids teachers jewelry.  Usually bracelets but Nik's teacher last yr was amazing so for her bday I made her  set of earrings and a book mark with beads since she saw the one I made Nikki and loved it.  

This yr If they get really great teachers i will either do the jewelry again or maybe a purse or something with sewing for the class room.  I tend to help in class and if I get to know them I will see what they like and I am sure the kids will tell them I have made x outfit or what ever and if they seem to genuinely like it that I will do that.  I LOVE home made gifts!  

 Funny story one of my girlfriends who I have recent ly become close to was saying  when school was getting ready to let out how she was making the teachers a basket.  So I assumed she bought a basket and was filling it with fun stuff for them.  Well last week I found out she ACTUALLY MADe the basket!  They were gorgeous too!


----------



## EmmersIsTheMommy

You guys are so amazing. I've browsed through all the threads...I LOVE custom clothing but until just now didn't have a sewing machine. And currently I'm in a 'new sew' funk. I normally buy from ebay or etsy. (I make it sound like I have a ton of money. I don't haha). The few that I have we cherish.

Anyway, Just wanted to say you are all awesome. I'm trying to find one disney boutique outfit for my 2 year old so your thread is giving me hope i"ll find one SOMEWHERE.


----------



## sahm1000

Hmm, an allergy to play doh?  That may be the next thing I tell my kids when they ask why they can't have it!  And to be honest, I really don't like it even if it doesn't smell, they make such a mess with that stuff that I am picking it up all over the place when they are done (I let them play with it when my parents are here to supervise and I don't have to smell it).  

Thanks for the compliments on the dress for back to school.  I've now made that pattern 6 times (three dresses for each girl) and swear I could do it in my sleep!

Just got back from Wal-Mart and they aren't carrying elastic thread any longer  .  Now I have to drive to Joann's or Hancock's to get it.  Both are about 15 miles away and a pain to get to.  I guess I'll be checking out Joann's tomorrow since their sale starts!  Like I need more fabric!  Trying to get everything done for this trip I have stacks of fabric everywhere.  I have now officially taken over the dining room table and kitchen table.  Good thing we eat on our island most of the time!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I am so glad I am not the only one, When DS was in Kindergarten we did a gift exchange at school and He got Play Doh I was ever so miffed,   I ended up hiding it since we had a brand new house with Berber carpet at the time. I forgot about it and one day I found ds 5 and dd 2 grinding it into my carpet.   

Then in 4th grade we had the Moon Sand incident.


----------



## spongemommie05

peachygreen said:


> Minus the hem, which will have to wait until Megan tries it on tomorrow, I finished her dress for breakfast at Crystal Palace.  I think I only poked myself about 100 times with pins the past 2 nights putting it together.  I'm very happy with how it came out except for the zipper.  I had a little problem with the zipper, so hopefully no one will look that closely at the bottom of the zipper.
> 
> So here is the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the back


That turned out wonderful i love the Toile.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi everyone!  Again, behind!  I did a quick skim and you guys have been making some cute stuff!  And all the photos of the kids!   They are all so cute!
> 
> We spent the day dodging mud puddles yesterday, we had some flooding in our area from all of the rain from Fay.
> 
> I wanted to add, I am a barefoot sewer.  For that much, I barely ever where shoes!   It was a big joke to my old neighbor that I would be outside in the winter with no shoes on.  Once I locked myself out of my house with bare feet, in the snow!!!   It was a little cold.
> 
> And even though it's not as cool as Heather's gift...my neighbor just GAVE me her serger!!!!!!     I about passed out!  She said she neve used it and I could have it!!!!
> 
> I feel like my life is going thru one of those drama cycles right now!
> I wanted to say thanks again for all the prayers for my Granny.  She needs them even more now.  Her best friend passed away yesterday.  They have been friends since they were in their 20's.  She is really devastated.  I know her heart is breaking.
> 
> And my 16 yo nephew had surgery tuesday night to remove his appendix.  All went well and he should be going home today.  His twin brother broke a rib in his very first football game Friday night!  Lord, the drama of it all!!!!!
> 
> And to top it all off...my FIL has a girlfriend he met on the internet that he invited to MY house today!   So, I am not comfortable with it all and DH and me are fighting now!  We NEVER fight!  So I am stessed!!!!
> 
> Enough venting!  I am going to sew.  I bought two new ebooks last night for some handbags.  Thought I would make one for my wonderful neighbor.


way to go on the serger that is awesome...



mommyof3princess said:


> I just wanted to drop in and say hi all. I have been away for so long I don't think I can possibly get caught so I think I will just start back fresh here. I hope you and your family's are all doing well and your trips are all packed with fun. Looking forward to seeing all the new creations.


hey it's nice to see you... post some more even if you are not sewing...



danicaw said:


> Its Great! I have a few yards of that fabric and you are tempting me to do something with it. Soo Cute!
> 
> 
> Ok, so I finished my first sewing project in 9 months...give or take
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The paisley print has a bit of a glittery look to it....I don't know when I started loving paisley but I do.
> My DD insists its to big - which is seriously cute in her little 2 yr old voice.
> So I am thinking of doing a shirt with an applique flower or something to go with the skirt.
> 
> I spent way to much time on this thing yesterday... really bonding with my seam ripper. Ahhh good times.
> I think I took out almost every seam at least once.... except for the stripwork itself, that went well.
> The main issue was I was winging it and apparently even though I thought I was thinking everything through, what to attach when, etc.... It didn't go as planned....actually at one point it was a jumper, with a cute bib (oh I loved that bib) but my eyes were bigger than my skill.
> Does that translate? My eyes were bigger than my stomach? but in sewing terms. Your following all this right?
> So, its a skirt and hopefully, someday soon a top to match.
> 
> But I have learned that I need a bit more direction than.... ohh, I bet I could make that....what fabric to I have
> So YCMT.com here I come..... I think I might start with the easy fit pants.


I love the fabric too cute , great job ..  you will love YCMT.com



sahm1000 said:


> Here are pictures of the first day of school yesterday with my girls in their customs.  I used the criss-cross dress pattern from YCMT.  I've already used that pattern for three different sets of dresses and love it.  My girls love school and were so happy to be back.  There is NO adjustment time for them.  I think they need more stimulation than I was giving them since Lilly's arrival.
> 
> IMG]http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff208/sahm1000/th_IMG_5956.jpg[/IMG]
> Claire (DD3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting down to some hard work with Play Doh (which I hate and won't allow in the house b/c the smell makes me gag).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace (DD5)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace working


it was kinda hard looking at it sideways But so cute she looked like she was loving it..



jham said:


> I finished my TR!!!so everyone that waits till the end (I'm assuming that's everyone that hasn't posted over there  ) to read it, Pleeeeese go read it! (yep, I'm begging)  Just click on that little picture of Minnie Mouse right there!


I will read later ... I Promise ...


----------



## danicaw

I didn't see these in big list of links, and thought I would share.....

I have this seriously cute coffee fabric that I want to make into some coasters. 




I was planning on putting one coffee square on each side of a coaster, they are about 4 1/2 inches square each. 
While looking for ideas for construction I found this quilt inspired coaster idea....





http://allsorts.typepad.com/allsorts/2006/11/crisscross_coas.html
http://www.revver.com/video/669437/make-your-own-quilt-themed-fabric-coasters/

both links show the same basic pattern/instructions, but the second one makes larger coasters and has video (no sound from what I can tell). 
Do you think a coffee cup on the solid side and coordinating fabrics on the other side is to much? 

Oh dear. I am finding way to many things to work on. 
One thing at a time, right? 

This seems like a quick little project....maybe


----------



## Tinka_Belle

sahm1000 said:


> Hmm, an allergy to play doh?  That may be the next thing I tell my kids when they ask why they can't have it!  And to be honest, I really don't like it even if it doesn't smell, they make such a mess with that stuff that I am picking it up all over the place when they are done (I let them play with it when my parents are here to supervise and I don't have to smell it).


I don't like Play Doh either!! Atleast not in the house or the car. Play Doh can stay outside with the Moon Sand and the Sidewalk chalk.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>



That looks great...i love how you did the skirt!



Cherlynn25 said:


>



I think that looks great!!!!



HeatherSue said:


> BIG GIVE
> 
> We've started a new big give for bex271 and her son, Jonah.  Here's the link where you can sign up to make something:
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=54596&threadid=452613
> 
> You'll have to sign up for the private board, if you haven't already!
> 
> There's only one child in this family, so it will probably fill up pretty fast.  But, we have a few more gives in the works that should be up shortly!



Thanks for doing this..I am going to go check it after this post!



sahm1000 said:


> IMG]http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff208/sahm1000/th_IMG_5956.jpg[/IMG]



My dd had the same coloring page her first day of Kindergarten...your dd looks so beautiful and love her back to school outfit.  



sahm1000 said:


> Hmm, an allergy to play doh?  That may be the next thing I tell my kids when they ask why they can't have it!  And to be honest, I really don't like it even if it doesn't smell, they make such a mess with that stuff that I am picking it up all over the place when they are done (I let them play with it when my parents are here to supervise and I don't have to smell it).





Tykatmadismomma said:


> I am so glad I am not the only one, When DS was in Kindergarten we did a gift exchange at school and He got Play Doh I was ever so miffed,   I ended up hiding it since we had a brand new house with Berber carpet at the time. I forgot about it and one day I found ds 5 and dd 2 grinding it into my carpet.
> 
> Then in 4th grade we had the Moon Sand incident.



DD came home today and told me that they played with play doh in school today, and she told her teacher that I don't let her play with it at home because it is messy and smelly!! LOL  Glad I am not the only one.


----------



## GoofyG

I really like the Gift Cards, (don't get any to starbucks unless you know the teacher likes coffee though.)  Can you say I wasn't thrilled when I got that one ($25 I gave to someone because I don't drink coffee)  I did however enjoyed my Target G.C.


----------



## mrsmiller

I took a break from sewing my kid uniforms for next week (long pants) to post because I am trouble and scarred... 

Last week I was at the supermarket at the produce section,  when out of the sudden I thought I had been stung by a bee  in my left breast (I was wearing a low cut shirt at the time) the pain was intense and it  was follow by this warming sensation and chills, I got home and I checked myself but could not find any redness or any sign of any insect bite ; later that night while sleeping the same thing happened and it was then that I realized that it had to be from the breast itself not a  insect bite.

the next day I had swelling and extreme pain, I made an appointment to see my doctor for the same day I explained what happened to the Dr. and what he told me was THAT I WAS UNDER STRESS OR THAT MAYBE IT WAS SUFFERING FROM ANXIETY  I was stunned and asked the doctor that how could you explain the swelling (my breast are at this point twice my size!!!  ) so the doctor reluctantly gave me prednisone to take this without even looking at me!!!!!

today I am running a fever (102.9) having chills and found a  lump 
my husband is screaming at me to go to the hospital, but with school starting next week I do not want to risk being hospitalized, I have so much to do  besides I feel like I am going to  be told once again that this is "in my brain" but in the back of my head I am getting warning bells!!!!

I believe in the power of praying , maybe that is all that I need  

so please put me in your prayers tonight !!!I really need it 

  

Linnette


----------



## Tinka_Belle

mrsmiller said:


> I took a break from sewing my kid uniforms for next week (long pants) to post because I am trouble and scarred...
> 
> Last week I was at the supermarket at the produce section,  when out of the sudden I thought I had been stung by a bee  in my left breast (I was wearing a low cut shirt at the time) the pain was intense and it  was follow by this warming sensation and chills, I got home and I checked myself but could not find any redness or any sign of any insect bite ; later that night while sleeping the same thing happened and it was then that I realized that it had to be from the breast itself not a  insect bite.
> 
> the next day I had swelling and extreme pain, I made an appointment to see my doctor for the same day I explained what happened to the Dr. and what he told me was THAT I WAS UNDER STRESS OR THAT MAYBE IT WAS SUFFERING FROM ANXIETY  I was stunned and asked the doctor that how could you explain the swelling (my breast are at this point twice my size!!!  ) so the doctor reluctantly gave me prednisone to take this without even looking at me!!!!!
> 
> today I am running a fever (102.9) having chills and found a  lump
> my husband is screaming at me to go to the hospital, but with school starting next week I do not want to risk being hospitalized, I have so much to do  besides I feel like I am going to  be told once again that this is "in my brain" but in the back of my head I am getting warning bells!!!!
> 
> I believe in the power of praying , maybe that is all that I need
> 
> so please put me in your prayers tonight !!!I really need it
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette


Linnette you know you will always have my prayers, but I have to agree with your DH. I think that you should go to the hospital. I'm sure that your sons and everyone else will understand. Please get looked at.


----------



## mrsklamc

I believe in the power of prayer too but I gotta agree with your hubby on this one.Maybe if you go now you can be home by next week.


----------



## roscoepc1

Maybe the answer to the prayer is the Dr in the ER...please go!


----------



## kjbrown

mrsmiller said:


> I took a break from sewing my kid uniforms for next week (long pants) to post because I am trouble and scarred...
> 
> Last week I was at the supermarket at the produce section,  when out of the sudden I thought I had been stung by a bee  in my left breast (I was wearing a low cut shirt at the time) the pain was intense and it  was follow by this warming sensation and chills, I got home and I checked myself but could not find any redness or any sign of any insect bite ; later that night while sleeping the same thing happened and it was then that I realized that it had to be from the breast itself not a  insect bite.
> 
> the next day I had swelling and extreme pain, I made an appointment to see my doctor for the same day I explained what happened to the Dr. and what he told me was THAT I WAS UNDER STRESS OR THAT MAYBE IT WAS SUFFERING FROM ANXIETY  I was stunned and asked the doctor that how could you explain the swelling (my breast are at this point twice my size!!!  ) so the doctor reluctantly gave me prednisone to take this without even looking at me!!!!!
> 
> today I am running a fever (102.9) having chills and found a  lump
> my husband is screaming at me to go to the hospital, but with school starting next week I do not want to risk being hospitalized, I have so much to do  besides I feel like I am going to  be told once again that this is "in my brain" but in the back of my head I am getting warning bells!!!!
> 
> I believe in the power of praying , maybe that is all that I need
> 
> so please put me in your prayers tonight !!!I really need it
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



I don't know your situation, and I'm not a doctor, but the fever with the swelling and pain sounds EXACTLY like when I had mastitis.  Some antibiotics and I was one happy woman.   Go to the doctor.  If you end up being hospitalized it is because you need it.  Best case, they can give you something to clear it all up!  Go to the doctor.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

mrsmiller said:


> I took a break from sewing my kid uniforms for next week (long pants) to post because I am trouble and scarred...
> 
> Last week I was at the supermarket at the produce section,  when out of the sudden I thought I had been stung by a bee  in my left breast (I was wearing a low cut shirt at the time) the pain was intense and it  was follow by this warming sensation and chills, I got home and I checked myself but could not find any redness or any sign of any insect bite ; later that night while sleeping the same thing happened and it was then that I realized that it had to be from the breast itself not a  insect bite.
> 
> the next day I had swelling and extreme pain, I made an appointment to see my doctor for the same day I explained what happened to the Dr. and what he told me was THAT I WAS UNDER STRESS OR THAT MAYBE IT WAS SUFFERING FROM ANXIETY  I was stunned and asked the doctor that how could you explain the swelling (my breast are at this point twice my size!!!  ) so the doctor reluctantly gave me prednisone to take this without even looking at me!!!!!
> 
> today I am running a fever (102.9) having chills and found a  lump
> my husband is screaming at me to go to the hospital, but with school starting next week I do not want to risk being hospitalized, I have so much to do  besides I feel like I am going to  be told once again that this is "in my brain" but in the back of my head I am getting warning bells!!!!
> 
> I believe in the power of praying , maybe that is all that I need
> 
> so please put me in your prayers tonight !!!I really need it
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



Definitely will keep you in my prayers, but please, please go and have it checked out...I agree with your dh, go to the hospital and get it checked and get a second opinion.


----------



## karebear1

I have to agree. It sounds as though it could be something like a breast infection. Don't be afraid- just go and get it taken care of. Going to the hospital doesn't mean that you will be admitted to the hospital. If you go, you'll know what the problem is and you can take care of it rather then having to worry and wait for weeks before you decide to do something OR end up being hospitalized because you  put it off.  Just go!  You'll be glad you did.Please let us know what happens. in the meantime- you are in my prayers.


----------



## BigMickeyFan

Sounds like mastitis to me as well.  Get it looked at now - caught earlier, usually an oral antibiotic can take care of it, but if you leave it go, you may very well end up being admitted.  Please let us know how you're doing.


----------



## spongemommie05

danicaw said:


> I didn't see these in big list of links, and thought I would share.....
> 
> I have this seriously cute coffee fabric that I want to make into some coasters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was planning on putting one coffee square on each side of a coaster, they are about 4 1/2 inches square each.
> While looking for ideas for construction I found this quilt inspired coaster idea....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://allsorts.typepad.com/allsorts/2006/11/crisscross_coas.html
> http://www.revver.com/video/669437/make-your-own-quilt-themed-fabric-coasters/
> 
> both links show the same basic pattern/instructions, but the second one makes larger coasters and has video (no sound from what I can tell).
> Do you think a coffee cup on the solid side and coordinating fabrics on the other side is to much?
> 
> Oh dear. I am finding way to many things to work on.
> One thing at a time, right?
> 
> This seems like a quick little project....maybe


what cute fabric and i can not wait to see your coasters. 



mrsmiller said:


> I took a break from sewing my kid uniforms for next week (long pants) to post because I am trouble and scarred...
> 
> Last week I was at the supermarket at the produce section,  when out of the sudden I thought I had been stung by a bee  in my left breast (I was wearing a low cut shirt at the time) the pain was intense and it  was follow by this warming sensation and chills, I got home and I checked myself but could not find any redness or any sign of any insect bite ; later that night while sleeping the same thing happened and it was then that I realized that it had to be from the breast itself not a  insect bite.
> 
> the next day I had swelling and extreme pain, I made an appointment to see my doctor for the same day I explained what happened to the Dr. and what he told me was THAT I WAS UNDER STRESS OR THAT MAYBE IT WAS SUFFERING FROM ANXIETY  I was stunned and asked the doctor that how could you explain the swelling (my breast are at this point twice my size!!!  ) so the doctor reluctantly gave me prednisone to take this without even looking at me!!!!!
> 
> today I am running a fever (102.9) having chills and found a  lump
> my husband is screaming at me to go to the hospital, but with school starting next week I do not want to risk being hospitalized, I have so much to do  besides I feel like I am going to  be told once again that this is "in my brain" but in the back of my head I am getting warning bells!!!!
> 
> I believe in the power of praying , maybe that is all that I need
> 
> so please put me in your prayers tonight !!!I really need it
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette


I had the same thing and went in for my first mamagram I was scared out of my mind because i have to take Estrogen ....
and it ended up that i still had a very clogged milk duct i was only 2 yrs out from nursing mayson 
But i do agree go get it checked out , being a big busted gal it could be an infection .
Take care of your self .. you will be in my prayers....


----------



## mrsklamc

Oh yeah, and once this gets cleared up...get a new doctor.  Prayers and pixie dust for you.


----------



## Stephres

snubie said:


> I actually thought of using silk flowers, I just need to go to the store and see what I can find.  The sash over the arms is safety-pinned on so I can remove for washing.  Velcro-ing the flowers is a great idea.



Duh: safety pins! I was racking my brain thinking of how to attach the flowers to the dress. Just ignore me please.



jham said:


> Well I had to write out the numbers for Luke on a seperate piece of paper so he could look at them as he wrote them down.  I'm sure Megan doesn't have that problem!  And if you don't pick Lily up and squeeze her, she will probably walk up to you and climb into your lap.   she's really comfortable around strangers.   Lately, now that she is 3, she is kind of having her first "terrible twos" moments.  She has had a couple of tantrums this week.



Stop making excuses! Your son is brilliant!

Lily and Megan should get along great then! She practically shoved Lydia out of Heather's stroller so Heather could have the honor of pushing her around the magic kingdom. I would have been embarrassed if I wasn't having such a great time.

I thought that the 3's were worse than the 2's. Good luck!




TarheelPrincess said:


> Hi! I'm new and am AMAZED at the beautiful outfits y'all create. I am also a lover of custom clothes, but am not a skilled seamstress. I usually buy from local ladies or ebay. I'm not sure if I'll make it through the previous threads (ALL SEVEN OF THEM), but will try.
> 
> Again, I love the pictures of the great clothes. I'm inspired to do more on my own. When I have enough posts, I will add pictures of my DDs Disney outfits.



Welcome! Would love to see your daughters' outfits!



danicaw said:


>



I looooove the knife pleats! Very cute skirt, yes, you should applique a little t to go with it. I saw the cutest one on craftster that had four hearts that made a flower. That would be so cute in the different fabrics.



hollybearsmom said:


> Just looking around and loving these outfits.  I have a little boy to sew for, my dd is just too grown up for froo-froo.  I have never made him anything but blankets, but I think I may try some shorts and sppliqued tee sets, okay, maybe one.  If I ever get the guts to do it I'll post a pic!  Thanks for sharing all this great work.



Go ahead and try one! And don't forget to show us too.



sahm1000 said:


>



Love that pattern, the girls look so pretty! I hate play dough too. Jacob asked me why I would never let him paint at home and I told him, that's why I send you to preschool. I hate paint too!



EmmersIsTheMommy said:


> You guys are so amazing. I've browsed through all the threads...I LOVE custom clothing but until just now didn't have a sewing machine. And currently I'm in a 'new sew' funk. I normally buy from ebay or etsy. (I make it sound like I have a ton of money. I don't haha). The few that I have we cherish.
> 
> Anyway, Just wanted to say you are all awesome. I'm trying to find one disney boutique outfit for my 2 year old so your thread is giving me hope i"ll find one SOMEWHERE.



We have plenty of cute 2 year olds so you should be able to find something! Welcome!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> Then in 4th grade we had the Moon Sand incident.



I think we need to hear about the Mood Sand incident!



danicaw said:


>



Cute fabric, should make the coolest coasters!



GoofyG said:


> I really like the Gift Cards, (don't get any to starbucks unless you know the teacher likes coffee though.)  Can you say I wasn't thrilled when I got that one ($25 I gave to someone because I don't drink coffee)  I did however enjoyed my Target G.C.



I gave Jacob's first grade teacher a starbucks gift card for Christmas and she said she would buy hot chocolate with it since she didn't drink coffee. I was so upset with myself, but she was so nice about it Jacob did not even get it so I was thankful for that.



mrsmiller said:


> the next day I had swelling and extreme pain, I made an appointment to see my doctor for the same day I explained what happened to the Dr. and what he told me was THAT I WAS UNDER STRESS OR THAT MAYBE IT WAS SUFFERING FROM ANXIETY  I was stunned and asked the doctor that how could you explain the swelling (my breast are at this point twice my size!!!  ) so the doctor reluctantly gave me prednisone to take this without even looking at me!!!!!
> 
> today I am running a fever (102.9) having chills and found a  lump
> my husband is screaming at me to go to the hospital, but with school starting next week I do not want to risk being hospitalized, I have so much to do  besides I feel like I am going to  be told once again that this is "in my brain" but in the back of my head I am getting warning bells!!!!



I agree with everyone else, get to the hospital and think about changing doctors!


----------



## sahm1000

Tykatmadismomma said:


> I am so glad I am not the only one, When DS was in Kindergarten we did a gift exchange at school and He got Play Doh I was ever so miffed,   I ended up hiding it since we had a brand new house with Berber carpet at the time. I forgot about it and one day I found ds 5 and dd 2 grinding it into my carpet.
> 
> Then in 4th grade we had the Moon Sand incident.



Moon Sand, another thing I don't allow in the house.  Hmm, no wonder my kids were ready to go back to school, I don't let them do anything! 



spongemommie05 said:


> it was kinda hard looking at it sideways But so cute she looked like she was loving it..
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Okay, so the pictures are sideways!  I was going to ask if they were sideways for everybody but I guess they are.  Stupid photobucket, I rotated them before.  Okay, I'm going to change them now!  Thanks for letting me know!
> 
> 
> 
> Tinka_Belle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like Play Doh either!! Atleast not in the house or the car. Play Doh can stay outside with the Moon Sand and the Sidewalk chalk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly my point.  Why do you want messy toys?  And Play Doh smells!
> 
> 
> 
> EnchantedPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dd had the same coloring page her first day of Kindergarten...your dd looks so beautiful and love her back to school outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> DD came home today and told me that they played with play doh in school today, and she told her teacher that I don't let her play with it at home because it is messy and smelly!! LOL  Glad I am not the only one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment!
> 
> Play Doh Haters of the world UNITE!  I thought I was the only one who hated it!  Everyone else I know loves the stuff and actually likes the way it smells  .  Now, does anyone else gag at the smell of Chef Boyardee stuff and Spaghetti O's?  That stuff also triggers a very violent gag reaction from me!
> 
> 
> 
> mrsmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took a break from sewing my kid uniforms for next week (long pants) to post because I am trouble and scarred...
> 
> Last week I was at the supermarket at the produce section,  when out of the sudden I thought I had been stung by a bee  in my left breast (I was wearing a low cut shirt at the time) the pain was intense and it  was follow by this warming sensation and chills, I got home and I checked myself but could not find any redness or any sign of any insect bite ; later that night while sleeping the same thing happened and it was then that I realized that it had to be from the breast itself not a  insect bite.
> 
> the next day I had swelling and extreme pain, I made an appointment to see my doctor for the same day I explained what happened to the Dr. and what he told me was THAT I WAS UNDER STRESS OR THAT MAYBE IT WAS SUFFERING FROM ANXIETY  I was stunned and asked the doctor that how could you explain the swelling (my breast are at this point twice my size!!!  ) so the doctor reluctantly gave me prednisone to take this without even looking at me!!!!!
> 
> today I am running a fever (102.9) having chills and found a  lump
> my husband is screaming at me to go to the hospital, but with school starting next week I do not want to risk being hospitalized, I have so much to do  besides I feel like I am going to  be told once again that this is "in my brain" but in the back of my head I am getting warning bells!!!!
> 
> I believe in the power of praying , maybe that is all that I need
> 
> so please put me in your prayers tonight !!!I really need it
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go to a different doctor if you don't want to go to the hospital.  Or at least try an urgent care clinic.  I wouldn't wait it out if I was you or next week you might really be out of commision.  Lots of prayers are coming your way though!
> 
> 
> 
> Stephres said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love that pattern, the girls look so pretty! I hate play dough too. Jacob asked me why I would never let him paint at home and I told him, that's why I send you to preschool. I hate paint too!
> 
> 
> 
> I gave Jacob's first grade teacher a starbucks gift card for Christmas and she said she would buy hot chocolate with it since she didn't drink coffee. I was so upset with myself, but she was so nice about it Jacob did not even get it so I was thankful for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, I agree with the paint thing too.  Thank heavens for preschool, that tuition money should take care of all of the messy activities!
> 
> 
> I have to say that I think it is strange for a teacher to say that to you.  I taught for 8 years before I had my girls and I was never anything but grateful for all of the gifts I received.  And I think a Starbucks GC is a great gift, even though I don't like coffee I would still treat myself to a frappuccino or one of their baked goods and be thrilled.  Perhaps people have forgotten their manners when receiving a gift and should just remember to say thank you, or at least remember it's not the gift but the thought that counts.  Most kids are so happy to give a gift to their teacher (and my kids were middle school, and were still excited) that I can't believe someone would risk breaking their hearts by saying something.  Sorry, but that really bothers me.
> 
> 
> If you are trying to buy a gift for a teacher and aren't sure what they like I generally stick to Target gift cards.  I used to do the VISA gift cards but now they charge too much for them (I have to pay to give you money  ).  I figure there is something for everyone at Target (groceries, clothes, Starbucks, homegoods, etc.) and it's one of my favorite stores.  I will say that I have gotten some strange gifts over the years but my students never knew that I was anything but thrilled to receive them.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jajone

I've decided to make the free purse pattern from YCMT for my kids Godmothers and teachers for Xmas. I will have some extra fabric left and was wondering if anyone knew of a SIMPLE wallet pattern. I don't want to purchase a lot more material, just use up what I have. I already have $5 invested in each purse and wanted to stuff them with something too (gift card, travel lotions/sanitizer, etc.). Any ideas for other things to put in them?


----------



## GoofyG

Stephres said:


> Duh: safety pins! I was racking my brain thinking of how to attach the flowers to the dress. Just ignore me please.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop making excuses! Your son is brilliant!
> 
> Lily and Megan should get along great then! She practically shoved Lydia out of Heather's stroller so Heather could have the honor of pushing her around the magic kingdom. I would have been embarrassed if I wasn't having such a great time.
> 
> I thought that the 3's were worse than the 2's. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! Would love to see your daughters' outfits!
> 
> 
> 
> I looooove the knife pleats! Very cute skirt, yes, you should applique a little t to go with it. I saw the cutest one on craftster that had four hearts that made a flower. That would be so cute in the different fabrics.
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and try one! And don't forget to show us too.
> 
> 
> 
> Love that pattern, the girls look so pretty! I hate play dough too. Jacob asked me why I would never let him paint at home and I told him, that's why I send you to preschool. I hate paint too!
> 
> 
> 
> We have plenty of cute 2 year olds so you should be able to find something! Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> I think we need to hear about the Mood Sand incident!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute fabric, should make the coolest coasters!
> 
> 
> 
> I gave Jacob's first grade teacher a starbucks gift card for Christmas and she said she would buy hot chocolate with it since she didn't drink coffee. I was so upset with myself, but she was so nice about it Jacob did not even get it so I was thankful for that.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with everyone else, get to the hospital and think about changing doctors!




I didn't tell them I didn't drink coffee.  I was still thankful, I just made someone else day with a gift card to a place they liked


----------



## GoofyG

You know they have a smiley face sitting at a computer, they need one sitting at a SEWING machine   I would use that one for my MOM


----------



## TravelinGal

GoofyG said:


> You know they have a smiley face sitting at a computer, they need one sitting at a SEWING machine   I would use that one for my MOM



Ask and you shall receive...


----------



## GoofyG

TravelinGal said:


> Ask and you shall receive...



Perfect, Thanks!


----------



## NaeNae

mrsmiller said:


> I took a break from sewing my kid uniforms for next week (long pants) to post because I am trouble and scarred...
> 
> Last week I was at the supermarket at the produce section,  when out of the sudden I thought I had been stung by a bee  in my left breast (I was wearing a low cut shirt at the time) the pain was intense and it  was follow by this warming sensation and chills, I got home and I checked myself but could not find any redness or any sign of any insect bite ; later that night while sleeping the same thing happened and it was then that I realized that it had to be from the breast itself not a  insect bite.
> 
> the next day I had swelling and extreme pain, I made an appointment to see my doctor for the same day I explained what happened to the Dr. and what he told me was THAT I WAS UNDER STRESS OR THAT MAYBE IT WAS SUFFERING FROM ANXIETY  I was stunned and asked the doctor that how could you explain the swelling (my breast are at this point twice my size!!!  ) so the doctor reluctantly gave me prednisone to take this without even looking at me!!!!!
> 
> today I am running a fever (102.9) having chills and found a  lump
> my husband is screaming at me to go to the hospital, but with school starting next week I do not want to risk being hospitalized, I have so much to do  besides I feel like I am going to  be told once again that this is "in my brain" but in the back of my head I am getting warning bells!!!!
> 
> I believe in the power of praying , maybe that is all that I need
> 
> so please put me in your prayers tonight !!!I really need it
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



Linnette you will be in my prayers.   I'm a breast cancer survivor so I know how scarry the unknown can be.  Just hang tuff and leave it in God's hands.


----------



## spongemommie05

TravelinGal said:


> Ask and you shall receive...


omg how cool..


----------



## TravelinGal

Of course, when you're sewing, you can't forget:






and 






But we seem to completly forget about 





, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and


----------



## GoofyG

TravelinGal said:


> Of course, when you're sewing, you can't forget:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we seem to completly forget about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and



That's tooo funny, but true!


----------



## sahm1000

TravelinGal said:


> Of course, when you're sewing, you can't forget:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we seem to completly forget about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and


----------



## GoofyG

Well Big Sis started school on the 14th, now the 2yr old and the 3mos old started today. (me too)
Miss Araeyah was soooooooooooo excited 
Yes, we can't forget about Minnie 










Here is my "little man" Attikus He even smiled 







I know they are big, but love looking at kids pictures.  That's the best way to see it 

(Ignore the snot on the face (don't know if it shows)  Poor Araeyah  has an ear infection, found out the day before we started.  (Nice way to start the school year, )


----------



## mommyof3princess

mrsmiller said:


> I took a break from sewing my kid uniforms for next week (long pants) to post because I am trouble and scarred...
> 
> Last week I was at the supermarket at the produce section,  when out of the sudden I thought I had been stung by a bee  in my left breast (I was wearing a low cut shirt at the time) the pain was intense and it  was follow by this warming sensation and chills, I got home and I checked myself but could not find any redness or any sign of any insect bite ; later that night while sleeping the same thing happened and it was then that I realized that it had to be from the breast itself not a  insect bite.
> 
> the next day I had swelling and extreme pain, I made an appointment to see my doctor for the same day I explained what happened to the Dr. and what he told me was THAT I WAS UNDER STRESS OR THAT MAYBE IT WAS SUFFERING FROM ANXIETY  I was stunned and asked the doctor that how could you explain the swelling (my breast are at this point twice my size!!!  ) so the doctor reluctantly gave me prednisone to take this without even looking at me!!!!!
> 
> today I am running a fever (102.9) having chills and found a  lump
> my husband is screaming at me to go to the hospital, but with school starting next week I do not want to risk being hospitalized, I have so much to do  besides I feel like I am going to  be told once again that this is "in my brain" but in the back of my head I am getting warning bells!!!!
> 
> I believe in the power of praying , maybe that is all that I need
> 
> so please put me in your prayers tonight !!!I really need it
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



Oh my I am so sorry to hear about your scary troubles. And to have a dr brush you off is not making the situation any better. Just keep in mind you are the heart of your family and you can't take care of them if you are not feeling good yourself. All my thoughts and prayers are with you get well soon. 



TravelinGal said:


> Ask and you shall receive...


I love the smiley. 



TravelinGal said:


> Of course, when you're sewing, you can't forget:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we seem to completly forget about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and


Always I don't know how I find trhe time to sew after doing those things.



GoofyG said:


> Well Big Sis started school on the 14th, now the 2yr old and the 3mos old started today. (me too)
> Miss Araeyah was soooooooooooo excited
> Yes, we can't forget about Minnie
> 
> 
> [)



Awww sorry to hear about the ear I hate those. But the kidos are so darn adorable.


----------



## NaeNae

Well I finally finished DGS's rompers, except for grippers on 4 of them.   I ran out since I was doing 11 of them for our trip.  Now I have to get his pirate costume done and DGD2's corset.  Then all of the kids customs will be done, 15 for each DGD and 12 for DGS.  I still have some other projects to do before we leave but their customs were my main concern.

*PIRATE COSTUME QUESTION*
I was thinking of doing a short pair of the easy fit pants and fraying the bottom.  Do you think that will look pirateish?  Or do I need to have a jagged pointy finish to the bottom?  I'm doing a vest too.  I don't know whether to finish the edges or fray them.  Please give me some input fast.  I will be working on it in the morning.  Thanks.


----------



## sahm1000

Okay, I think I have my pictures turned so I am trying again!  Sorry for the double post of the same pictures but the sideways thing is driving me crazy and I couldn't get them to change in photobucket so I changed them on my computer and uploaded them again.


----------



## GoofyG

NaeNae said:


> Well I finally finished DGS's rompers, except for grippers on 4 of them.   I ran out since I was doing 11 of them for our trip.  Now I have to get his pirate costume done and DGD2's corset.  Then all of the kids customs will be done, 15 for each DGD and 12 for DGS.  I still have some other projects to do before we leave but their customs were my main concern.
> 
> *PIRATE COSTUME QUESTION*
> I was thinking of doing a short pair of the easy fit pants and fraying the bottom.  Do you think that will look pirateish?  Or do I need to have a jagged pointy finish to the bottom?  I'm doing a vest too.  I don't know whether to finish the edges or fray them.  Please give me some input fast.  I will be working on it in the morning.  Thanks.



Call me, I need to ask you something and I don't want to call your house!  The old man is sleeping! 
Remember back when you were always asleep and he was the late owl! 
He really is taking this grandpa thing to heart!


----------



## GoofyG

NaeNae said:


> Well I finally finished DGS's rompers, except for grippers on 4 of them.   I ran out since I was doing 11 of them for our trip.  Now I have to get his pirate costume done and DGD2's corset.  Then all of the kids customs will be done, 15 for each DGD and 12 for DGS.  I still have some other projects to do before we leave but their customs were my main concern.
> 
> *PIRATE COSTUME QUESTION*
> I was thinking of doing a short pair of the easy fit pants and fraying the bottom.  Do you think that will look pirateish?  Or do I need to have a jagged pointy finish to the bottom?  I'm doing a vest too.  I don't know whether to finish the edges or fray them.  Please give me some input fast.  I will be working on it in the morning.  Thanks.



I'll post pics when I get the rompers!  They are so cute!  He will be a styling 3mos old


----------



## tadamom

NaeNae said:


> Well I finally finished DGS's rompers, except for grippers on 4 of them.   I ran out since I was doing 11 of them for our trip.  Now I have to get his pirate costume done and DGD2's corset.  Then all of the kids customs will be done, 15 for each DGD and 12 for DGS.  I still have some other projects to do before we leave but their customs were my main concern.
> 
> *PIRATE COSTUME QUESTION*
> I was thinking of doing a short pair of the easy fit pants and fraying the bottom.  Do you think that will look pirateish?  Or do I need to have a jagged pointy finish to the bottom?  I'm doing a vest too.  I don't know whether to finish the edges or fray them.  Please give me some input fast.  I will be working on it in the morning.  Thanks.



I would do the fray them.  For my son's 4th b'day, he had a pirate party and everyone dressed up.  I made him and my nephew some pirate pants out of sweat pants and just cut strips all around the bottom.  They were really cute!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

Tyler got 3 tubs of Moon sand from his gifted teacher. I had moon sand everywhere in the carpet, all over the kitchen table, all over the hard wood floors. Not to mention we can only assume Madison had ate some of it since she wasnt potty trained at the time and it came out the  "other end".


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

Linnette it does sound like a clogged duct or Mastitis.  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## jham

TravelinGal said:


> Of course, when you're sewing, you can't forget:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we seem to completly forget about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and



  



GoofyG said:


> Well Big Sis started school on the 14th, now the 2yr old and the 3mos old started today. (me too)
> Miss Araeyah was soooooooooooo excited
> Yes, we can't forget about Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my "little man" Attikus He even smiled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they are big, but love looking at kids pictures.  That's the best way to see it
> 
> (Ignore the snot on the face (don't know if it shows)  Poor Araeyah  has an ear infection, found out the day before we started.  (Nice way to start the school year, )



Soooo cute!  



NaeNae said:


> Well I finally finished DGS's rompers, except for grippers on 4 of them.   I ran out since I was doing 11 of them for our trip.  Now I have to get his pirate costume done and DGD2's corset.  Then all of the kids customs will be done, 15 for each DGD and 12 for DGS.  I still have some other projects to do before we leave but their customs were my main concern.
> 
> *PIRATE COSTUME QUESTION*
> I was thinking of doing a short pair of the easy fit pants and fraying the bottom.  Do you think that will look pirateish?  Or do I need to have a jagged pointy finish to the bottom?  I'm doing a vest too.  I don't know whether to finish the edges or fray them.  Please give me some input fast.  I will be working on it in the morning.  Thanks.



 that is a lot of customs!  Why not a frayed AND jaggedy edge?



sahm1000 said:


> Okay, I think I have my pictures turned so I am trying again!  Sorry for the double post of the same pictures but the sideways thing is driving me crazy and I couldn't get them to change in photobucket so I changed them on my computer and uploaded them again.



Thanks for reposting those since I meant to quote the first time!  I love that pattern.  Yours turned out so cute!


----------



## Piper

Thanks for posting the sewing machine smiley! I am using it in my siggie. BTW--finally put a picture in my profile so you could see this old crone!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

I promise to go back and look at everyones wonderful creations and catch up on life.  I have been busy and need to share.....anyone miss me?

Dh came home from work late Tuesday only to tell me he lost his job.   Was very unexpected.  So, for the first time in 16 yeqars he is needed to find a job.  I would love some prayers as he brings home the money to support us.  Disny Store part time is not enough to raise a family.

The next morning all our roads are flooded and it took me an additional 20 minutes to get to work myself.  I kept thinking, dh was let go for a reason.  he leaves at 5 in the am and may have not seen the flooded bridges.  The water has receeded and thank God we had no damage to our house, but we have plenty of people in our neighborhood with a lot of flood damage.

So, we are still going to Disney and I am trying to sew a storm up, homechool my children, read Twilight (which is very good and addicting) and work 28-30 hours!  So, I hope to catch up soon and will see everyone on here later!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

I have a request if anyone would like to help out. The mother of the three children that I used to babysit for basically had a major breakdown yesterday. She proceeded to tell me that her oldest two children don't have much in the way of uniforms for school. I have a made a few things for the oldest little girl. I don't have much extra time to make more uniforms. I am still trying to get Jenna's all done. What I was wondering is Is there anyone on here who would be willing to help out by making one or two things for the two children? The oldest (Amber) wears a size 8 and likes to be girly. The little boy (Chandler) wears a size 6. Please PM if you would like to help.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

mommyof2princesses said:


> I promise to go back and look at everyones wonderful creations and catch up on life.  I have been busy and need to share.....anyone miss me?
> 
> Dh came home from work late Tuesday only to tell me he lost his job.   Was very unexpected.  So, for the first time in 16 yeqars he is needed to find a job.  I would love some prayers as he brings home the money to support us.  Disny Store part time is not enough to raise a family.
> 
> The next morning all our roads are flooded and it took me an additional 20 minutes to get to work myself.  I kept thinking, dh was let go for a reason.  he leaves at 5 in the am and may have not seen the flooded bridges.  The water has receeded and thank God we had no damage to our house, but we have plenty of people in our neighborhood with a lot of flood damage.
> 
> So, we are still going to Disney and I am trying to sew a storm up, homechool my children, read Twilight (which is very good and addicting) and work 28-30 hours!  So, I hope to catch up soon and will see everyone on here later!


My prayers are with you and your family. The same thing happened to us just before we left for Disney this year.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

jham said:


> I finished my TR!!!so everyone that waits till the end (I'm assuming that's everyone that hasn't posted over there to read it, Pleeeeese go read it! (yep, I'm begging) [/COLORJust click on that little picture of Minnie Mouse right there!




I PROMISE to get over there to read soon!



mrsmiller said:


> I took a break from sewing my kid uniforms for next week (long pants) to post because I am trouble and scarred...
> 
> Last week I was at the supermarket at the produce section,  when out of the sudden I thought I had been stung by a bee in my left breast (I was wearing a low cut shirt at the time) the pain was intense and it  was follow by this warming sensation and chills, I got home and I checked myself but could not find any redness or any sign of any insect bite ; later that night while sleeping the same thing happened and it was then that I realized that it had to be from the breast itself not a  insect bite.
> 
> the next day I had swelling and extreme pain, I made an appointment to see my doctor for the same day I explained what happened to the Dr. and what he told me was THAT I WAS UNDER STRESS OR THAT MAYBE IT WAS SUFFERING FROM ANXIETY  I was stunned and asked the doctor that how could you explain the swelling (my breast are at this point twice my size!!!  ) so the doctor reluctantly gave me prednisone to take this without even looking at me!!!!!
> 
> today I am running a fever (102.9) having chills and found a  lump
> my husband is screaming at me to go to the hospital, but with school starting next week I do not want to risk being hospitalized, I have so much to do besides I feel like I am going to  be told once again that this is "in my brain" but in the back of my head I am getting warning bells!!!!
> 
> I believe in the power of praying , maybe that is all that I need
> 
> so please put me in your prayers tonight !!!I really need it
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



I will pray for you and PLEASE go to the doctor! 



TravelinGal said:


> Of course, when you're sewing, you can't forget:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we seem to completly forget about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and




    Perfect!  Too funny!



GoofyG said:


> Well Big Sis started school on the 14th, now the 2yr old and the 3mos old started today. (me too)
> Miss Araeyah was soooooooooooo excited
> Yes, we can't forget about Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my "little man" Attikus He even smiled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they are big, but love looking at kids pictures.  That's the best way to see it
> 
> (Ignore the snot on the face (don't know if it shows)  Poor Araeyah  has an ear infection, found out the day before we started.  (Nice way to start the school year, )





sahm1000 said:


> Okay, I think I have my pictures turned so I am trying again!  Sorry for the double post of the same pictures but the sideways thing is driving me crazy and I couldn't get them to change in photobucket so I changed them on my computer and uploaded them again.



Oh I love all the back to school cool outfits!!!!  I am so jealous!!!!!  I have a love hate realtionship with uniforms!  I wanted them to have something cool made by me to wear!  Not fair!  Can I pout!!!!



mommyof2princesses said:


> I promise to go back and look at everyones wonderful creations and catch up on life.  I have been busy and need to share.....anyone miss me?
> 
> Dh came home from work late Tuesday only to tell me he lost his job.   Was very unexpected.  So, for the first time in 16 yeqars he is needed to find a job.  I would love some prayers as he brings home the money to support us.  Disny Store part time is not enough to raise a family.
> 
> The next morning all our roads are flooded and it took me an additional 20 minutes to get to work myself.  I kept thinking, dh was let go for a reason.  he leaves at 5 in the am and may have not seen the flooded bridges.  The water has receeded and thank God we had no damage to our house, but we have plenty of people in our neighborhood with a lot of flood damage.
> 
> So, we are still going to Disney and I am trying to sew a storm up, homechool my children, read Twilight (which is very good and addicting) and work 28-30 hours!  So, I hope to catch up soon and will see everyone on here later!




*I was so worried about you!!!!!!!  I checked and did not see anything yesterday and thought about calling the store to see if you were okay and figured they may think I am crazy! 

Sorry about DH's job!  That's not cool!  Not right now!!!!!  And you are right about the roads and the flooding!  My DH had the day off so he didn't have to go to work and our road was flooded.  I would worry he might not see at 5 in the am!  Do you know that they did not delay schools here with all the flooded roads!  Thankfully we just went another way to school, but it took a while for some of the busses to get there from what I read.*



Tinka_Belle said:


> I have a request if anyone would like to help out. The mother of the three children that I used to babysit for basically had a major breakdown yesterday. She proceeded to tell me that her oldest two children don't have much in the way of uniforms for school. I have a made a few things for the oldest little girl. I don't have much extra time to make more uniforms. I am still trying to get Jenna's all done. What I was wondering is Is there anyone on here who would be willing to help out by making one or two things for the two children? The oldest (Amber) wears a size 8 and likes to be girly. The little boy (Chandler) wears a size 6. Please PM if you would like to help.



I'm sending you a pm!


----------



## rie'smom

mommyof2princesses and Mrs. Miller, my prayers are with you.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Looky what I made last night.  I really didn't ahve anything I wanted to make the neighbor a purse out of, so I made one for my cousin (she is 11 in October)  I made her a pencil roll up out of this same fabric.  Okay...it was a place mat and these were the napkins that came with the placemats.  I have another placemat out of the same fabric, so I think I'll make her a change purse to go with it.  I think it turned out cute for my first bag!


----------



## twob4him

> mrsmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> the next day I had swelling and extreme pain, I made an appointment to see my doctor for the same day I explained what happened to the Dr. and what he told me was THAT I WAS UNDER STRESS OR THAT MAYBE IT WAS SUFFERING FROM ANXIETY  I was stunned and asked the doctor that how could you explain the swelling (my breast are at this point twice my size!!!  ) so the doctor reluctantly gave me prednisone to take this without even looking at me!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really sorry you encountered this situation. I am pretty sure that it is an infection or mastitis or a clogged duct as well. Now...with that said, I do not believe any of us have a medical degree, just some life experience. Now if we can diagnose the problem, (cause I am anxiously awaiting to hear from you today), then what is happening with the medical professionals??? Seriously, this is not an isolated event. Who are they letting out of med school these days?????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today I am running a fever (102.9) having chills and found a  lump
> my husband is screaming at me to go to the hospital, but with school starting next week I do not want to risk being hospitalized, I have so much to do  besides I feel like I am going to  be told once again that this is "in my brain" but in the back of my head I am getting warning bells!!!!
> 
> I believe in the power of praying , maybe that is all that I need
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hugs and prayers and do not panic!!!! Simply go to a DIFFERENT doctor or an Urgent Care or the emergency room if you want to sit around all day waiting. We are all anxious to hear how you are feeling so please check back in soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof2princesses said:
> 
> 
> 
> I promise to go back and look at everyones wonderful creations and catch up on life.  I have been busy and need to share.....anyone miss me?
> 
> Dh came home from work late Tuesday only to tell me he lost his job.   Was very unexpected.  So, for the first time in 16 yeqars he is needed to find a job.  I would love some prayers as he brings home the money to support us.  Disny Store part time is not enough to raise a family.
> 
> The next morning all our roads are flooded and it took me an additional 20 minutes to get to work myself.  I kept thinking, dh was let go for a reason.  he leaves at 5 in the am and may have not seen the flooded bridges.  The water has receeded and thank God we had no damage to our house, but we have plenty of people in our neighborhood with a lot of flood damage.
> 
> So, we are still going to Disney and I am trying to sew a storm up, homechool my children, read Twilight (which is very good and addicting) and work 28-30 hours!  So, I hope to catch up soon and will see everyone on here later!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am so sorry about your DH's job and all of the flooding and stuff. As you say, perhaps it will turn out to be a blessing in disguise!
Click to expand...


----------



## ncmomof2

mommyof2princesses said:


> I promise to go back and look at everyones wonderful creations and catch up on life.  I have been busy and need to share.....anyone miss me?
> 
> Dh came home from work late Tuesday only to tell me he lost his job.   Was very unexpected.  So, for the first time in 16 yeqars he is needed to find a job.  I would love some prayers as he brings home the money to support us.  Disny Store part time is not enough to raise a family.
> 
> The next morning all our roads are flooded and it took me an additional 20 minutes to get to work myself.  I kept thinking, dh was let go for a reason.  he leaves at 5 in the am and may have not seen the flooded bridges.  The water has receeded and thank God we had no damage to our house, but we have plenty of people in our neighborhood with a lot of flood damage.
> 
> So, we are still going to Disney and I am trying to sew a storm up, homechool my children, read Twilight (which is very good and addicting) and work 28-30 hours!  So, I hope to catch up soon and will see everyone on here later!



I am so sorry to hear about your husbands job!  Take a breath and remember that God does not give us more than we can handle, though it seems like it sometimes!  And make sure you ask for help (I am terrible at that!).  Get your hubby involved with the homeschooling.  I am not sure how you do that and work!  That is a full time job for me!


----------



## Twins+2more

mrsmiller said:


> I believe in the power of praying , maybe that is all that I need
> 
> so please put me in your prayers tonight !!!I really need it
> 
> Linnette



Oh Linnette, I hope all is going to be well.  You have definatally got my prayers.  Please keep us posted, and get plenty of rest.  Get better soon, and I pray that this too will pass.


----------



## minnie2

sahm1000 said:


> Hmm, an allergy to play doh?  That may be the next thing I tell my kids when they ask why they can't have it!  And to be honest, I really don't like it even if it doesn't smell, they make such a mess with that stuff that I am picking it up all over the place when they are done (I let them play with it when my parents are here to supervise and I don't have to smell it).
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on the dress for back to school.  I've now made that pattern 6 times (three dresses for each girl) and swear I could do it in my sleep!
> 
> Just got back from Wal-Mart and they aren't carrying elastic thread any longer  .  Now I have to drive to Joann's or Hancock's to get it.  Both are about 15 miles away and a pain to get to.  I guess I'll be checking out Joann's tomorrow since their sale starts!  Like I need more fabric!  Trying to get everything done for this trip I have stacks of fabric everywhere.  I have now officially taken over the dining room table and kitchen table.  Good thing we eat on our island most of the time!


Yup Play doh has gluten in it and my dd can't touch t or have it on her skin!  Even before we knew she had Celaic I hated it.  My girlfriend used to make sure my kids played with it at her house.  I do let them play wit model magic out side though.



Tinka_Belle said:


> I don't like Play Doh either!! Atleast not in the house or the car. Play Doh can stay outside with the Moon Sand and the Sidewalk chalk.


Would you believe my DH HATES side walk chalk so my kids can't play with that at home either!   So when we go to my mom's house in Atlanta Pa usually gets a HUGE box ad some chalk and lets them go to town outside.  My SIL actually bagged her brother to let them have that new 3D chalk but he said no and that next time they go to Aunties house in NJ they can play with al the chalk they want on her drive way!


----------



## minnie2

mrsmiller said:


> I took a break from sewing my kid uniforms for next week (long pants) to post because I am trouble and scarred...
> 
> Last week I was at the supermarket at the produce section,  when out of the sudden I thought I had been stung by a bee  in my left breast (I was wearing a low cut shirt at the time) the pain was intense and it  was follow by this warming sensation and chills, I got home and I checked myself but could not find any redness or any sign of any insect bite ; later that night while sleeping the same thing happened and it was then that I realized that it had to be from the breast itself not a  insect bite.
> 
> the next day I had swelling and extreme pain, I made an appointment to see my doctor for the same day I explained what happened to the Dr. and what he told me was THAT I WAS UNDER STRESS OR THAT MAYBE IT WAS SUFFERING FROM ANXIETY  I was stunned and asked the doctor that how could you explain the swelling (my breast are at this point twice my size!!!  ) so the doctor reluctantly gave me prednisone to take this without even looking at me!!!!!
> 
> today I am running a fever (102.9) having chills and found a  lump
> my husband is screaming at me to go to the hospital, but with school starting next week I do not want to risk being hospitalized, I have so much to do  besides I feel like I am going to  be told once again that this is "in my brain" but in the back of my head I am getting warning bells!!!!
> 
> I believe in the power of praying , maybe that is all that I need
> 
> so please put me in your prayers tonight !!!I really need it
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette


Of course you are in my prayers!!!  Like every one said PLEASE PLEASE g to the hospital or another dr!  



sahm1000 said:


> Moon Sand, another thing I don't allow in the house.  Hmm, no wonder my kids were ready to go back to school, I don't let them do anything!
> 
> 
> 
> spongemommie05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was kinda hard looking at it sideways But so cute she looked like she was loving it..
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Okay, so the pictures are sideways!  I was going to ask if they were sideways for everybody but I guess they are.  Stupid photobucket, I rotated them before.  Okay, I'm going to change them now!  Thanks for letting me know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly my point.  Why do you want messy toys?  And Play Doh smells!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment!
> 
> Play Doh Haters of the world UNITE!  I thought I was the only one who hated it!  Everyone else I know loves the stuff and actually likes the way it smells  .  Now, does anyone else gag at the smell of Chef Boyardee stuff and Spaghetti O's?  That stuff also triggers a very violent gag reaction from me!
> 
> 
> 
> Go to a different doctor if you don't want to go to the hospital.  Or at least try an urgent care clinic.  I wouldn't wait it out if I was you or next week you might really be out of commision.  Lots of prayers are coming your way though!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I agree with the paint thing too.  Thank heavens for preschool, that tuition money should take care of all of the messy activities!
> 
> 
> I have to say that I think it is strange for a teacher to say that to you.  I taught for 8 years before I had my girls and I was never anything but grateful for all of the gifts I received.  And I think a Starbucks GC is a great gift, even though I don't like coffee I would still treat myself to a frappuccino or one of their baked goods and be thrilled.  Perhaps people have forgotten their manners when receiving a gift and should just remember to say thank you, or at least remember it's not the gift but the thought that counts.  Most kids are so happy to give a gift to their teacher (and my kids were middle school, and were still excited) that I can't believe someone would risk breaking their hearts by saying something.  Sorry, but that really bothers me.
> 
> 
> If you are trying to buy a gift for a teacher and aren't sure what they like I generally stick to Target gift cards.  I used to do the VISA gift cards but now they charge too much for them (I have to pay to give you money  ).  I figure there is something for everyone at Target (groceries, clothes, Starbucks, homegoods, etc.) and it's one of my favorite stores.  I will say that I have gotten some strange gifts over the years but my students never knew that I was anything but thrilled to receive them.
> 
> 
> 
> Not all teachers have manors!  Last yr I made Kyle's teacher a bracelet in colors i had seen her wear and she did wear the kind of bracelet i made her all the time.  Well not once did I get a thank you for the gift!  It ticked me off so much I didn't give her a thank you for a nice yr gift.  Maybe I am wrong but a thank you to me goes along way.
Click to expand...


----------



## HeatherSue

danicaw said:


> http://allsorts.typepad.com/allsorts/2006/11/crisscross_coas.html
> http://www.revver.com/video/669437/make-your-own-quilt-themed-fabric-coasters/


Very cool!  Thanks!  I'm adding them to the bookmarks under "Household Items".



mrsmiller said:


> I took a break from sewing my kid uniforms for next week (long pants) to post because I am trouble and scarred...Linnette


I'm praying that you come to your senses and go to the emergency room!!  I'll also pray that it's not something serious.  



Stephres said:


> I thought that the 3's were worse than the 2's. Good luck!


As the mother of a 2 year old, I really don't want to hear that!! 



sahm1000 said:


> Play Doh Haters of the world UNITE!  I thought I was the only one who hated it!  Everyone else I know loves the stuff and actually likes the way it smells  .  Now, does anyone else gag at the smell of Chef Boyardee stuff and Spaghetti O's?  That stuff also triggers a very violent gag reaction from me!


Nope, you're just weird!  Honestly, I think spaghettio's smell really gross, too.  I'm glad my kids don't like them!  



Jajone said:


> I've decided to make the free purse pattern from YCMT for my kids Godmothers and teachers for Xmas. I will have some extra fabric left and was wondering if anyone knew of a SIMPLE wallet pattern. I don't want to purchase a lot more material, just use up what I have. I already have $5 invested in each purse and wanted to stuff them with something too (gift card, travel lotions/sanitizer, etc.). Any ideas for other things to put in them?


There are some wallet tutorials in the bookmarks.  Just do a search for "wallet" and some will pop up.



TravelinGal said:


> Ask and you shall receive...


Perfect!!



TravelinGal said:


> Of course, when you're sewing, you can't forget:
> But we seem to completly forget about


Those are SO cute!



GoofyG said:


> I know they are big, but love looking at kids pictures.  That's the best way to see it
> 
> (Ignore the snot on the face (don't know if it shows)  Poor Araeyah has an ear infection, found out the day before we started.  (Nice way to start the school year, )


What a couple of little sweeties!!!  I didn't see any snot on her face (even when I scrolled back up to check it out once you mentioned it  )!  Poor baby going to school with an ear infection.  I used to get them all the time as a kid.  
I love the big pictures, too!



mommyof3princess said:


> Always I don't know how I find trhe time to sew after doing those things.


A-ha!!  Now, that's what you're doing wrong!  You're supposed to ignore all of those things until AFTER you sew!  



NaeNae said:


> *PIRATE COSTUME QUESTION*
> I was thinking of doing a short pair of the easy fit pants and fraying the bottom.  Do you think that will look pirateish?  Or do I need to have a jagged pointy finish to the bottom?  I'm doing a vest too.  I don't know whether to finish the edges or fray them.  Please give me some input fast.  I will be working on it in the morning.  Thanks.


I think that would be cute!  You could also just cut the bottoms all ragged (like someone else already said- don't want to try and sound like I'm the first one to say it).  



Tykatmadismomma said:


> Tyler got 3 tubs of Moon sand from his gifted teacher. I had moon sand everywhere in the carpet, all over the kitchen table, all over the hard wood floors. Not to mention we can only assume Madison had ate some of it since she wasnt potty trained at the time and it came out the  "other end".


 EWW!!!!!!!!!!



Piper said:


> Thanks for posting the sewing machine smiley! I am using it in my siggie. BTW--finally put a picture in my profile so you could see this old crone!


Hey!! It's YOU!!! It's great to finally see your cute face!



mommyof2princesses said:


> anyone miss me?
> 
> Dh came home from work late Tuesday only to tell me he lost his job.   Was very unexpected.  So, for the first time in 16 yeqars he is needed to find a job.  I would love some prayers as he brings home the money to support us.  Disny Store part time is not enough to raise a family.
> 
> The next morning all our roads are flooded and it took me an additional 20 minutes to get to work myself.  I kept thinking, dh was let go for a reason.  he leaves at 5 in the am and may have not seen the flooded bridges.  The water has receeded and thank God we had no damage to our house, but we have plenty of people in our neighborhood with a lot of flood damage.
> 
> So, we are still going to Disney and I am trying to sew a storm up, homechool my children, read Twilight (which is very good and addicting) and work 28-30 hours!  So, I hope to catch up soon and will see everyone on here later![/SIZE]


 It sounds like you have a lot on your plate.  I'll be praying for you to make it through this rough patch.  



The Moonk's Mom said:


>


That is so cute!  I love it!


----------



## minnie2

TravelinGal said:


> Of course, when you're sewing, you can't forget:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we seem to completly forget about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and


I LOVE THOSE!  How can I get them on my computer?



GoofyG said:


> Well Big Sis started school on the 14th, now the 2yr old and the 3mos old started today. (me too)
> Miss Araeyah was soooooooooooo excited
> Yes, we can't forget about Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my "little man" Attikus He even smiled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they are big, but love looking at kids pictures.  That's the best way to see it
> 
> (Ignore the snot on the face (don't know if it shows)  Poor Araeyah  has an ear infection, found out the day before we started.  (Nice way to start the school year, )


They are so stinking cute!!!!!!



NaeNae said:


> Well I finally finished DGS's rompers, except for grippers on 4 of them.   I ran out since I was doing 11 of them for our trip.  Now I have to get his pirate costume done and DGD2's corset.  Then all of the kids customs will be done, 15 for each DGD and 12 for DGS.  I still have some other projects to do before we leave but their customs were my main concern.
> 
> *PIRATE COSTUME QUESTION*
> I was thinking of doing a short pair of the easy fit pants and fraying the bottom.  Do you think that will look pirateish?  Or do I need to have a jagged pointy finish to the bottom?  I'm doing a vest too.  I don't know whether to finish the edges or fray them.  Please give me some input fast.  I will be working on it in the morning.  Thanks.


Sorry I don't have an answer to your question but I wanted to say i can't wait to see all the outfits!!!!!



Piper said:


> Thanks for posting the sewing machine smiley! I am using it in my siggie. BTW--finally put a picture in my profile so you could see this old crone!


 I think you look GREAT!



mommyof2princesses said:


> I promise to go back and look at everyones wonderful creations and catch up on life.  I have been busy and need to share.....anyone miss me?
> 
> Dh came home from work late Tuesday only to tell me he lost his job.   Was very unexpected.  So, for the first time in 16 yeqars he is needed to find a job.  I would love some prayers as he brings home the money to support us.  Disny Store part time is not enough to raise a family.
> 
> The next morning all our roads are flooded and it took me an additional 20 minutes to get to work myself.  I kept thinking, dh was let go for a reason.  he leaves at 5 in the am and may have not seen the flooded bridges.  The water has receeded and thank God we had no damage to our house, but we have plenty of people in our neighborhood with a lot of flood damage.
> 
> So, we are still going to Disney and I am trying to sew a storm up, homechool my children, read Twilight (which is very good and addicting) and work 28-30 hours!  So, I hope to catch up soon and will see everyone on here later!


 I hope DH finds something even better very soon!


The Moonk's Mom said:


> Looky what I made last night.  I really didn't ahve anything I wanted to make the neighbor a purse out of, so I made one for my cousin (she is 11 in October)  I made her a pencil roll up out of this same fabric.  Okay...it was a place mat and these were the napkins that came with the placemats.  I have another placemat out of the same fabric, so I think I'll make her a change purse to go with it.  I think it turned out cute for my first bag!


LOVE them!  Did you use interfacing?

 Off to jump in the shower so I can take my kids to meet their teachers!


----------



## snubie

mrsmiller said:


> I took a break from sewing my kid uniforms for next week (long pants) to post because I am trouble and scarred...
> 
> Last week I was at the supermarket at the produce section,  when out of the sudden I thought I had been stung by a bee  in my left breast (I was wearing a low cut shirt at the time) the pain was intense and it  was follow by this warming sensation and chills, I got home and I checked myself but could not find any redness or any sign of any insect bite ; later that night while sleeping the same thing happened and it was then that I realized that it had to be from the breast itself not a  insect bite.
> 
> the next day I had swelling and extreme pain, I made an appointment to see my doctor for the same day I explained what happened to the Dr. and what he told me was THAT I WAS UNDER STRESS OR THAT MAYBE IT WAS SUFFERING FROM ANXIETY  I was stunned and asked the doctor that how could you explain the swelling (my breast are at this point twice my size!!!  ) so the doctor reluctantly gave me prednisone to take this without even looking at me!!!!!
> 
> today I am running a fever (102.9) having chills and found a  lump
> my husband is screaming at me to go to the hospital, but with school starting next week I do not want to risk being hospitalized, I have so much to do  besides I feel like I am going to  be told once again that this is "in my brain" but in the back of my head I am getting warning bells!!!!
> 
> I believe in the power of praying , maybe that is all that I need
> 
> so please put me in your prayers tonight !!!I really need it
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette


I am hoping you have gone to the ER by now.  Please have this looked at.
 to you.



mommyof2princesses said:


> I promise to go back and look at everyones wonderful creations and catch up on life.  I have been busy and need to share.....anyone miss me?
> 
> Dh came home from work late Tuesday only to tell me he lost his job.   Was very unexpected.  So, for the first time in 16 yeqars he is needed to find a job.  I would love some prayers as he brings home the money to support us.  Disny Store part time is not enough to raise a family.
> 
> The next morning all our roads are flooded and it took me an additional 20 minutes to get to work myself.  I kept thinking, dh was let go for a reason.  he leaves at 5 in the am and may have not seen the flooded bridges.  The water has receeded and thank God we had no damage to our house, but we have plenty of people in our neighborhood with a lot of flood damage.
> 
> So, we are still going to Disney and I am trying to sew a storm up, homechool my children, read Twilight (which is very good and addicting) and work 28-30 hours!  So, I hope to catch up soon and will see everyone on here later!


   to you and your family.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

mrsmiller said:


> I took a break from sewing my kid uniforms for next week (long pants) to post because I am trouble and scarred...
> 
> Last week I was at the supermarket at the produce section,  when out of the sudden I thought I had been stung by a bee  in my left breast (I was wearing a low cut shirt at the time) the pain was intense and it  was follow by this warming sensation and chills, I got home and I checked myself but could not find any redness or any sign of any insect bite ; later that night while sleeping the same thing happened and it was then that I realized that it had to be from the breast itself not a  insect bite.
> 
> the next day I had swelling and extreme pain, I made an appointment to see my doctor for the same day I explained what happened to the Dr. and what he told me was THAT I WAS UNDER STRESS OR THAT MAYBE IT WAS SUFFERING FROM ANXIETY  I was stunned and asked the doctor that how could you explain the swelling (my breast are at this point twice my size!!!  ) so the doctor reluctantly gave me prednisone to take this without even looking at me!!!!!
> 
> today I am running a fever (102.9) having chills and found a  lump
> my husband is screaming at me to go to the hospital, but with school starting next week I do not want to risk being hospitalized, I have so much to do  besides I feel like I am going to  be told once again that this is "in my brain" but in the back of my head I am getting warning bells!!!!
> 
> I believe in the power of praying , maybe that is all that I need
> 
> so please put me in your prayers tonight !!!I really need it
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



   I'll be praying for you.  I agree with everyone else - You really should go get it checked out by someone else.  I hope you're doing much better today.



mommyof2princesses said:


> I promise to go back and look at everyones wonderful creations and catch up on life.  I have been busy and need to share.....anyone miss me?
> 
> Dh came home from work late Tuesday only to tell me he lost his job.   Was very unexpected.  So, for the first time in 16 yeqars he is needed to find a job.  I would love some prayers as he brings home the money to support us.  Disny Store part time is not enough to raise a family.
> 
> The next morning all our roads are flooded and it took me an additional 20 minutes to get to work myself.  I kept thinking, dh was let go for a reason.  he leaves at 5 in the am and may have not seen the flooded bridges.  The water has receeded and thank God we had no damage to our house, but we have plenty of people in our neighborhood with a lot of flood damage.
> 
> So, we are still going to Disney and I am trying to sew a storm up, homechool my children, read Twilight (which is very good and addicting) and work 28-30 hours!  So, I hope to catch up soon and will see everyone on here later!



 I'll be praying for you.  I've been there recently & I know how you feel.  

I once lost my job (back when I made 2/3 of our income before we had kids) just before we went to Disney.  Thank goodness our trip was already paid for.


----------



## Jen117

danicaw said:


> I didn't see these in big list of links, and thought I would share.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://allsorts.typepad.com/allsorts/2006/11/crisscross_coas.html
> http://www.revver.com/video/669437/make-your-own-quilt-themed-fabric-coasters/



I have been making these coasters for the last year or so and everyone always LOVES them.  And people think they took me a long time but they are so easy!!!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

minnie2 said:


> LOVE them!  Did you use interfacing?



I did not have any and really just felt like making it anyway.  I am going to in the next bag, off to get some today!


----------



## TarheelPrincess

mommyof2princesses said:


> I promise to go back and look at everyones wonderful creations and catch up on life.  I have been busy and need to share.....anyone miss me?
> 
> Dh came home from work late Tuesday only to tell me he lost his job.   Was very unexpected.  So, for the first time in 16 yeqars he is needed to find a job.  I would love some prayers as he brings home the money to support us.  Disny Store part time is not enough to raise a family.
> 
> The next morning all our roads are flooded and it took me an additional 20 minutes to get to work myself.  I kept thinking, dh was let go for a reason.  he leaves at 5 in the am and may have not seen the flooded bridges.  The water has receeded and thank God we had no damage to our house, but we have plenty of people in our neighborhood with a lot of flood damage.
> 
> So, we are still going to Disney and I am trying to sew a storm up, homechool my children, read Twilight (which is very good and addicting) and work 28-30 hours!  So, I hope to catch up soon and will see everyone on here later!




I'm so sorry. I'm in NC too and have your family in my thoughts.


----------



## glorib

snubie said:


> However, he did mention that he has a business meeting in San Diego late Jan 2009 and maybe we could all go.  His sister and her husband live out there and Disneyland is only 2 hours away!   SO maybe DL in Jan 2009!



We did the San Diego/DL vacation in October 2006.  It was SO much fun!  I loved San Diego so much - I'd totally move there if I could.  But, I'd probably have to sell all my internal organs on the black market and still not have enough money to buy a shack.   




mrsmiller said:


> Last week I was at the supermarket at the produce section,  when out of the sudden I thought I had been stung by a bee in my left breast (I was wearing a low cut shirt at the time) the pain was intense and it  was follow by this warming sensation and chills, I got home and I checked myself but could not find any redness or any sign of any insect bite ; later that night while sleeping the same thing happened and it was then that I realized that it had to be from the breast itself not a  insect bite.
> 
> the next day I had swelling and extreme pain, I made an appointment to see my doctor for the same day I explained what happened to the Dr. and what he told me was THAT I WAS UNDER STRESS OR THAT MAYBE IT WAS SUFFERING FROM ANXIETY  I was stunned and asked the doctor that how could you explain the swelling (my breast are at this point twice my size!!!  ) so the doctor reluctantly gave me prednisone to take this without even looking at me!!!!!
> 
> today I am running a fever (102.9) having chills and found a  lump
> my husband is screaming at me to go to the hospital, but with school starting next week I do not want to risk being hospitalized, I have so much to do  besides I feel like I am going to  be told once again that this is "in my brain" but in the back of my head I am getting warning bells!!!!
> 
> I believe in the power of praying , maybe that is all that I need
> 
> so please put me in your prayers tonight !!!I really need it
> 
> Linnette



Definitely prayers for you!  HOWEVER, I'm gonna pull the nurse card, here, Linette, and tell you that YOU NEED TO BE SEEN - somewhere, anywhere - ER, Urgent Care - just please go!  And you need to find a new doctor - or better yet - a nurse practitioner!

Keep us updated on how you're doing, ok?



GoofyG said:


> Well Big Sis started school on the 14th, now the 2yr old and the 3mos old started today. (me too)
> Miss Araeyah was soooooooooooo excited
> Yes, we can't forget about Minnie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my "little man" Attikus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they are big, but love looking at kids pictures.  That's the best way to see it



Love Araeyah's dress!  And Attikus is such a handsome little man!



sahm1000 said:


> Okay, I think I have my pictures turned so I am trying again!  Sorry for the double post of the same pictures but the sideways thing is driving me crazy and I couldn't get them to change in photobucket so I changed them on my computer and uploaded them again.



Those dresses turned out great!  They're adorable!  

And call me crazy, but I love the smell of play-doh.  And Sharpies.  And white-out.  I may have a problem . . .  



mommyof2princesses said:


> I promise to go back and look at everyones wonderful creations and catch up on life.  I have been busy and need to share.....anyone miss me?
> 
> Dh came home from work late Tuesday only to tell me he lost his job.   Was very unexpected.  So, for the first time in 16 yeqars he is needed to find a job.  I would love some prayers as he brings home the money to support us.  Disny Store part time is not enough to raise a family.
> 
> The next morning all our roads are flooded and it took me an additional 20 minutes to get to work myself.  I kept thinking, dh was let go for a reason.  he leaves at 5 in the am and may have not seen the flooded bridges.  The water has receeded and thank God we had no damage to our house, but we have plenty of people in our neighborhood with a lot of flood damage.
> 
> So, we are still going to Disney and I am trying to sew a storm up, homechool my children, read Twilight (which is very good and addicting) and work 28-30 hours!  So, I hope to catch up soon and will see everyone on here later!



I'm so sorry!  Will be keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Looky what I made last night.  I really didn't ahve anything I wanted to make the neighbor a purse out of, so I made one for my cousin (she is 11 in October)  I made her a pencil roll up out of this same fabric.  Okay...it was a place mat and these were the napkins that came with the placemats.  I have another placemat out of the same fabric, so I think I'll make her a change purse to go with it.  I think it turned out cute for my first bag!



Super cute!  I think it's GREAT for your first bag!!!!!


----------



## jessica52877

I only got to look over the last page but it sounds like alot of prayers are needed. 

Linnette, please get checked out. I know you have alot to do but your health is more important.

mommyof2princesses, I think this was a blessing in disguise. Please try to enjoy your trip to disney still. God had a plan always and I think he was already looking out for DH and your family with the water issue.

GoofyG, how old is Attikus? He looks so old already and I swear you just had him! 

Those coasters look cute. I have been looking for coasters for our house for a while. Looks like I just found my answer.

The bag is great too. I have some disney napkins around here that are extra that I might just use for sewing. I used the first one to cover lightswitches.

I know I am missing alot and will go back and catch up.


----------



## jessica52877

I also wanted to thank everyone for coming over to the new board and checking out the big give! I am trying to approve as fast as I can. Emails aren't being sent out to let you know for the most part that you were approved so try logging in again a bit after signing up!

It looks like we'll have alot of boys coming up!


----------



## snubie

glorib said:


> We did the San Diego/DL vacation in October 2006.  It was SO much fun!  I loved San Diego so much - I'd totally move there if I could.  But, I'd probably have to sell all my internal organs on the black market and still not have enough money to buy a shack.



SIL has been out there since 2001 so we have been fortunate to visit her 4 times so far.  DH actually proposed on our first trip out there in 2002, right on the beach in the Mission Beach area.  The last time was Sept 2006 when we went out for her wedding - this was Lauren's first plane trip (she was 15 months) - but we never made it north to Anaheim like I was wishing for that trip.  We love visiting out there but I agree we could never afford to live there.  I am hopeful that this time we can stay in Anaheim for a few days then move to San Diego for the meeting.


----------



## Jen117

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I did not have any and really just felt like making it anyway.  I am going to in the next bag, off to get some today!



I have not made a bag yet so I have a question... Do you use fusible interfacing?  If so where do you fuse it?  If not, do you put it just on the base/bottom?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## mommyof3princess

HeatherSue said:


> Very cool!  Thanks!  I'm adding them to the bookmarks under "Household Items".
> 
> A-ha!!  Now, that's what you're doing wrong!  You're supposed to ignore all of those things until AFTER you sew!



Ok so I have amedical suspension on my license and I am not allowed to drive at the moment.  So if I want the not so dh to take me places for my sewing adiction I have to get my chores done or he will say I shouldn't be sewing if the house isn't clean. I am hoping my ct and my eeg come back normal so I can drive again.  But I have gotten away with a few outfits. I will share sometime. I sure did miss you all.


----------



## danicaw

mommyof2princesses said:


> I promise to go back and look at everyones wonderful creations and catch up on life.  I have been busy and need to share.....anyone miss me?
> 
> Dh came home from work late Tuesday only to tell me he lost his job.   Was very unexpected.  So, for the first time in 16 yeqars he is needed to find a job.  I would love some prayers as he brings home the money to support us.  Disny Store part time is not enough to raise a family.
> 
> The next morning all our roads are flooded and it took me an additional 20 minutes to get to work myself.  I kept thinking, dh was let go for a reason.  he leaves at 5 in the am and may have not seen the flooded bridges.  The water has receeded and thank God we had no damage to our house, but we have plenty of people in our neighborhood with a lot of flood damage.
> 
> So, we are still going to Disney and I am trying to sew a storm up, homechool my children, read Twilight (which is very good and addicting) and work 28-30 hours!  So, I hope to catch up soon and will see everyone on here later!



I thought I would try to offer some encouragement...Several years back Hubby was laid off suddenly. His severance package was reasonable and we tightened out belts. It took a few months and he was employed again! But two weeks later the company went under. Yes. They closed the doors, you have thought they wouldn't be hiring if they were in trouble, but.....he got a month of severance from the two weeks he was with them. And before that month was up he was in a new job that he stayed at for 5 years. In the end we actually had more in savings that when he was first laid off. 
Which has everything to do with prayer! Do what you can to, but know that someone much bigger has your back. He also enjoyed his new job so much more than the original one he lost. Which was a blessing in itself. 
We will keep you in our prayers. It might be hard for a bit, but it will all work out. 

Linnette - We are thinking and praying for you. Keep your spirits up and try to get to a doc if you can.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Jen117 said:


> I have not made a bag yet so I have a question... Do you use fusible interfacing?  If so where do you fuse it?  If not, do you put it just on the base/bottom?  Thanks in advance.




yes and it is all over...I bought the YCMT pattern for boutique bags.  Didn't follow it exactly, but pretty close.  That's how I sew most stuff.


----------



## Jen117

The Moonk's Mom said:


> yes and it is all over...I bought the YCMT pattern for boutique bags.  Didn't follow it exactly, but pretty close.  That's how I sew most stuff.



So I suppose I should actually buy a pattern instead of trying to wing it???     Yah, I am a winger too!  But I have to admit I have come up with some nice looking things (and some not so, but we won't discuss that here!)


----------



## minnie2

Jen117 said:


> I have not made a bag yet so I have a question... Do you use fusible interfacing?  If so where do you fuse it?  If not, do you put it just on the base/bottom?  Thanks in advance.


 I use fusible fleece on the outside layer and interfacing on the lining.



Jen117 said:


> So I suppose I should actually buy a pattern instead of trying to wing it???     Yah, I am a winger too!  But I have to admit I have come up with some nice looking things (and some not so, but we won't discuss that here!)


I wing it too.  I use a pattern but if i don't get why they tell you to do something is usually when I just wing it.


----------



## hollybearsmom

Tinka_Belle said:


> I don't like Play Doh either!! Atleast not in the house or the car. Play Doh can stay outside with the Moon Sand and the Sidewalk chalk.



We do Plah-Doh on an old shower curtain!  But watercolors, that's a porch activity only.


----------



## Mickeysears

I wing my bag patterns too, Usually decide how I want them to look then do a pattern of my own, cothing I tend to use a pattern, but have been known to do my own









































Have done a pink cotton dress for my daughter for Disney, but need to take pics tomorrow


----------



## kjbrown

sahm1000 said:


> I have to say that I think it is strange for a teacher to say that to you.  I taught for 8 years before I had my girls and I was never anything but grateful for all of the gifts I received.  And I think a Starbucks GC is a great gift, even though I don't like coffee I would still treat myself to a frappuccino or one of their baked goods and be thrilled.  Perhaps people have forgotten their manners when receiving a gift and should just remember to say thank you, or at least remember it's not the gift but the thought that counts.  Most kids are so happy to give a gift to their teacher (and my kids were middle school, and were still excited) that I can't believe someone would risk breaking their hearts by saying something.  Sorry, but that really bothers me.
> 
> 
> If you are trying to buy a gift for a teacher and aren't sure what they like I generally stick to Target gift cards.  I used to do the VISA gift cards but now they charge too much for them (I have to pay to give you money  ).  I figure there is something for everyone at Target (groceries, clothes, Starbucks, homegoods, etc.) and it's one of my favorite stores.  I will say that I have gotten some strange gifts over the years but my students never knew that I was anything but thrilled to receive them.



I like the Target  gift card idea, especially once they finish constructing the one right near my kid's daycare!  Otherwise the closest one isn't really close enough to give a gift card to.    Luckily, I think I've seen everyone of my kid's teachers drinking something from Dunkin Donuts, it's around the corner from the school.  Of course it is, this is New England there is a Dunkin Donuts on EVERY corner!  



Jajone said:


> I've decided to make the free purse pattern from YCMT for my kids Godmothers and teachers for Xmas. I will have some extra fabric left and was wondering if anyone knew of a SIMPLE wallet pattern. I don't want to purchase a lot more material, just use up what I have. I already have $5 invested in each purse and wanted to stuff them with something too (gift card, travel lotions/sanitizer, etc.). Any ideas for other things to put in them?



One of the YCMT designers, that*darn*kat, has a free wallet tutorial on her blog.  Haven't tried it yet, but printed it out...


----------



## jessica52877

kjbrown said:


> One of the YCMT designers, that*darn*kat, has a free wallet tutorial on her blog.  Haven't tried it yet, but printed it out...



Do you have a link to the wallet? I would love to try something new.


----------



## jessica52877

Mickeysears said:


> I wing my bag patterns too, Usually decide how I want them to look then do a pattern of my own, cothing I tend to use a pattern, but have been known to do my own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have done a pink cotton dress for my daughter for Disney, but need to take pics tomorrow



Loving the stroller bags! Well, they are all cute but I could have used something like that!


----------



## Jajone

One of the YCMT designers, that*darn*kat, has a free wallet tutorial on her blog.  Haven't tried it yet, but printed it out...[/QUOTE]



jessica52877 said:


> Do you have a link to the wallet? I would love to try something new.



I'd like the link too. I've looked in the bookmarks and didn't really find what I had in mind.
Wait, I think I found it and it's exactly what I am looking for!
http://darnkat.wordpress.com/quilted-fabric-wallet-tutorial/


----------



## GoofyG

Well, I have a few of Attikus's customs!  First I'll post the girls, then you can see there are a couple that cordinate with A.J.  That is if you can see in all the mess.   The bad part is I have to pack all of those clothe, plus 4 petti's and MY clothes Can you tell I'm procrastinating(sp?)  We leave Thursday after I get  of work!




Some of Attikus's customs!


----------



## GoofyG

Here's what they are wearing to Crystal Palace!








Attikus's outfit, sorry he's asleep so no modeling tonight!


----------



## GoofyG

Thanks for all the comments on the girls outfits.  They turned out really cute.  My poor mom is going to have one stiff neck  , but I know she loves seeing the kids get attention!  Plus I love looking around the parks for customs!  I don't really see much , I hope to see some this trip 

Jessica52877-Attikus is 3mos almost 15wks He is growing up soooo fast He's my sweet little boy 

I just found out miss Araeyah's ear infection is a staff, so the meds she was on wasn't helping it.  So tomorrow new meds and the Doc sad she will be good to go to disney 

Oh!  6 days till we hit the road to the world


----------



## Cherlynn25

Great bags that were just posted! 

Well we leave in the morning. i just finished my last project.  I still have to pack.... we are only a little under 2 1/2 hrs from WDW so i can do some in the morning. Thanks for all of the help, you guys are great!!! 










I did my first applique ever on this shirt that we had... ummm, lets just say i need a little practice=)





i wanted a mickey head on this too but didnt want to ruin it.. so i cheated, i just used the heat and bond, no stitching, i will try to stitch it when we get home before i wash it... 

and i made 2 pillowcases, a few mistakes along the way, but i am improving =)


----------



## I~heart~Mickey

Mickeysears said:


> I wing my bag patterns too, Usually decide how I want them to look then do a pattern of my own, cothing I tend to use a pattern, but have been known to do my own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have done a pink cotton dress for my daughter for Disney, but need to take pics tomorrow



OMG!!! I love the Mickey stroller bag!! I can't read your label but do you have a website? Do you sell your bags?


----------



## I~heart~Mickey

GoofyG said:


> Here's what they are wearing to Crystal Palace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attikus's outfit, sorry he's asleep so no modeling tonight!



AMAZING appliques!!! Did you make those??? You are super talented!!!


----------



## peachygreen

Okay I just did my first applique ever.  It came out okay for a first time, but how on earth are you supposed to sew around a curve?  Do you need a special foot or something?  

Here it is





And here is an upclose picture of the applique.  See my woes with stitching the curves.





My DH told me I'm not allowed to make my daughter wear that.  I didn't think it looked that bad.  Thanks honey.


----------



## GoofyG

I~heart~Mickey said:


> AMAZING appliques!!! Did you make those??? You are super talented!!!



No, my mom (NaeNae) made those


----------



## I~heart~Mickey

GoofyG said:


> No, my mom (NaeNae) made those



That's my mom's name!!! LOL her name is ReNae but when we have kids they will call her NaeNae!!!


----------



## I~heart~Mickey

peachygreen said:


> Okay I just did my first applique ever.  It came out okay for a first time, but how on earth are you supposed to sew around a curve?  Do you need a special foot or something?
> 
> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is an upclose picture of the applique.  See my woes with stitching the curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DH told me I'm not allowed to make my daughter wear that.  I didn't think it looked that bad.  Thanks honey.



They look great!!! You did awesome!


----------



## GoofyG

I~heart~Mickey said:


> That's my mom's name!!! LOL her name is ReNae but when we have kids they will call her NaeNae!!!



That's to funny.  DD4 came up with that name when she was  little


----------



## I~heart~Mickey

GoofyG said:


> That's to funny.  DD4 came up with that name when she was  little



By the way your kids are SUPER CUTE!!!


----------



## GoofyG

I~heart~Mickey said:


> By the way your kids are SUPER CUTE!!!



Thank you, I'm sitting here spoiling my baby boy.  I started work yesterday, he goes to the MDO that I work at, but I'm so busy I don't get to see him.  So from 9:30-2:30 yesterday and today I didn't see him.  then we come home he sleeps, I feel like I haven't seen him , So yes, he is getting spoiled tonight


----------



## NaeNae

I~heart~Mickey said:


> That's my mom's name!!! LOL her name is ReNae but when we have kids they will call her NaeNae!!!



When my DGD4 was under one she called me NaeNae one day.  I said "I'll take that" and it has been NaeNae since.  I really didn't care what she called me as long as it wasn't Granny.  I just didn't like that.


----------



## GoofyG

NaeNae said:


> When my DGD4 was under one she called me NaeNae one day.  I said "I'll take that" and it has been NaeNae since.  I really didn't care what she called me as long as it wasn't Granny.  I just didn't like that.



DARN, I should have taught her GRANNY


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

disniemommieof2 - feel free to case away!

Thank you everyone so much on the compliments.. sure does boost the self esteem at the sewing machine!
I started Jocelyn's Wendy costume today. I am doing ok on the bodice so far, I am nervous about adding the sleeves - I have never done that before. I made my own pattern off Joci's measurements and the cartoon. I don't know if I should have or not but so far so good.
If anyone has any tips for adding sleeves let me know - I tried reading through the bookmarks but I really need a basic  - "how to attach a sleeve"
I'll post pics when I am done, wish me luck!


----------



## peachygreen

GoofyG said:


> Well, I have a few of Attikus's customs!  First I'll post the girls, then you can see there are a couple that cordinate with A.J.  That is if you can see in all the mess.   The bad part is I have to pack all of those clothe, plus 4 petti's and MY clothes Can you tell I'm procrastinating(sp?)  We leave Thursday after I get  of work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of Attikus's customs!





GoofyG said:


> Here's what they are wearing to Crystal Palace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attikus's outfit, sorry he's asleep so no modeling tonight!




WOW!!!!!! That is amazing.  You look like you are going to have a great trip with very fashionable kids.


----------



## peachygreen

Mickeysears said:


> I wing my bag patterns too, Usually decide how I want them to look then do a pattern of my own, cothing I tend to use a pattern, but have been known to do my own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have done a pink cotton dress for my daughter for Disney, but need to take pics tomorrow




Wow, I love those bags.  I'm very impressed.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

I want to thank everyone for you prayers and kind words!  I am here crying just knowing that so many of you care.  Dh is not worried and he did get a nice severance package.  Tuesday I send him on a job hunt as the last 3 days with him home was enough to drive me insane!  He was very unhappy at his job and I am hoping he will find something that he enjoys.  We are willing to relocate as long as a Disney store or Disney World are nearby for me to work...but for right now we hope to find something close to home!  thanks again for all the kind words...

And now...it is raining again!  Perhaps we will get out of this drought!  We had 11 inches on Wed!


----------



## peachygreen

mommyof2princesses said:


> I want to thank everyone for you prayers and kind words!  I am here crying just knowing that so many of you care.  Dh is not worried and he did get a nice severance package.  Tuesday I send him on a job hunt as the last 3 days with him home was enough to drive me insane!  He was very unhappy at his job and I am hoping he will find something that he enjoys.  We are willing to relocate as long as a Disney store or Disney World are nearby for me to work...but for right now we hope to find something close to home!  thanks again for all the kind words...
> 
> And now...it is raining again!  Perhaps we will get out of this drought!  We had 11 inches on Wed!



You are in my prayers.  I lost my job almost 5 years ago now and it was the best thing that ever happened to me.  It was the kick in the pants I needed to get out of a job I wasn't happy in.  It was the best career move I ever made.  I'm now very successful and extremely happy.  I pray that things work out the same for you and your DH.


----------



## ms_mckenna

Hey guys. Sorry I dropped off the face of the earth lol. We have a 9 month old baby girl (who I might add reminds me a lot of Katy she might be a tad bit darker than her but the chubby cheeks and all lol) and a 2 month old baby boy with his 2 year old brother probably soon to be coming to us . We are BUSY but loving it all! The 2 year old and the 9 month old could be keepers we are keeping our fingers crossed and saying prayers everynight. I got the nursery painted and a curtain done and they all came so I have not had much time to sew.  I am not complaining though because I am having a blast with the two littles. 

I am here asking if anyone here makes diaper bags? If so could you PM me please?


----------



## Mickeysears

GoofyG said:


> Here's what they are wearing to Crystal Palace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attikus's outfit, sorry he's asleep so no modeling tonight!



OMG, those applique are awsome, I wish I could do something like that, I will have to practice


----------



## minnie2

Mickeysears said:


> I wing my bag patterns too, Usually decide how I want them to look then do a pattern of my own, cothing I tend to use a pattern, but have been known to do my own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have done a pink cotton dress for my daughter for Disney, but need to take pics tomorrow


 What a great idea for a stroller bag!    I can't decide on what type of bag I want to make myself for WDW and you have given me some ideas.  Thanks!  They are great!

GoofyG  and NeaNea   NeaNEa they all looks so wonderful!  Great job!  Goofy G you know your kids are so cute!  Have an amazing trip an i can't wait for you to post pictures when you get back of your adorable little ones in all the amazing stuff NeaNea made.
NeaNea are you going too?


Cherlynn25 said:


> Great bags that were just posted!
> 
> Well we leave in the morning. i just finished my last project.  I still have to pack.... we are only a little under 2 1/2 hrs from WDW so i can do some in the morning. Thanks for all of the help, you guys are great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did my first applique ever on this shirt that we had... ummm, lets just say i need a little practice=)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wanted a mickey head on this too but didnt want to ruin it.. so i cheated, i just used the heat and bond, no stitching, i will try to stitch it when we get home before i wash it...
> 
> and i made 2 pillowcases, a few mistakes along the way, but i am improving =)





peachygreen said:


> Okay I just did my first applique ever.  It came out okay for a first time, but how on earth are you supposed to sew around a curve?  Do you need a special foot or something?
> 
> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is an upclose picture of the applique.  See my woes with stitching the curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DH told me I'm not allowed to make my daughter wear that.  I didn't think it looked that bad.  Thanks honey.


Have a great trip!  Great jon on everything!



NaeNae said:


> When my DGD4 was under one she called me NaeNae one day.  I said "I'll take that" and it has been NaeNae since.  I really didn't care what she called me as long as it wasn't Granny.  I just didn't like that.


You sound like my mom when Nikki was a baby!  She could say ME and Ma and since we lived down south there are a lot of MeMaws.  So she must have sat with her for an hour and taught her to say Mema because she wanted her to say that before she learned to say Grandpa!  Of course about a day later Grandpa became Pa !   So we have a mema and a Pa.  thankfully my brother who just had a baby is having his little guy call them Mema and Pa!  It was important to them since Nikki named them!  I really like that all the grandparents have a different name.  I had Grandpa Mac and Grandpa Troy looking back I wish I was creative as a kid!  LOL


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> disniemommieof2 - feel free to case away!
> 
> Thank you everyone so much on the compliments.. sure does boost the self esteem at the sewing machine!
> I started Jocelyn's Wendy costume today. I am doing ok on the bodice so far, I am nervous about adding the sleeves - I have never done that before. I made my own pattern off Joci's measurements and the cartoon. I don't know if I should have or not but so far so good.
> If anyone has any tips for adding sleeves let me know - I tried reading through the bookmarks but I really need a basic  - "how to attach a sleeve"
> I'll post pics when I am done, wish me luck!


They really aren't that hard once you do one.  Don't worry Just go slow.  When I do sleeves I tend to pin a lot and go really slow.  



mommyof2princesses said:


> I want to thank everyone for you prayers and kind words!  I am here crying just knowing that so many of you care.  Dh is not worried and he did get a nice severance package.  Tuesday I send him on a job hunt as the last 3 days with him home was enough to drive me insane!  He was very unhappy at his job and I am hoping he will find something that he enjoys.  We are willing to relocate as long as a Disney store or Disney World are nearby for me to work...but for right now we hope to find something close to home!  thanks again for all the kind words...
> 
> And now...it is raining again!  Perhaps we will get out of this drought!  We had 11 inches on Wed!


Hang in there I am sure he will find something bigger and better.  



ms_mckenna said:


> Hey guys. Sorry I dropped off the face of the earth lol. We have a 9 month old baby girl (who I might add reminds me a lot of Katy she might be a tad bit darker than her but the chubby cheeks and all lol) and a 2 month old baby boy with his 2 year old brother probably soon to be coming to us . We are BUSY but loving it all! The 2 year old and the 9 month old could be keepers we are keeping our fingers crossed and saying prayers everynight. I got the nursery painted and a curtain done and they all came so I have not had much time to sew.  I am not complaining though because I am having a blast with the two littles.
> 
> I am here asking if anyone here makes diaper bags? If so could you PM me please?


I pray you get the out come you are wanting!  
When ever I watch Adoption story I think of all you wonderful moms on here who have adopted and foster.  I cry the whole show tears of joy that people can open there hearts and do this.


----------



## DznyDreamz

peachygreen said:


> Okay I just did my first applique ever.  It came out okay for a first time, but how on earth are you supposed to sew around a curve?  Do you need a special foot or something?
> 
> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is an upclose picture of the applique.  See my woes with stitching the curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DH told me I'm not allowed to make my daughter wear that.  I didn't think it looked that bad.  Thanks honey.



I think you did a really nice job!  I do know how it feels to be critical of your  sewing since I am relatively new.  This is certainly the "cheater" way and probably frowned upon on the boards, but there is this miracle stuff called Liquid Stitches that I used to adhere a band of ribbon around a brim of a hat that I made (it was posted a ways back).  Maybe you could run a little sparkle edging or ribbon around the edge to cover the stitching if you (or your DH) are self conscious about it???? I think it looks great and you should be proud to have done so well on your first try. I haven't even attempted to master such a feat as of yet.


----------



## jessica52877

ms_mckenna said:


> Hey guys. Sorry I dropped off the face of the earth lol. We have a 9 month old baby girl (who I might add reminds me a lot of Katy she might be a tad bit darker than her but the chubby cheeks and all lol) and a 2 month old baby boy with his 2 year old brother probably soon to be coming to us . We are BUSY but loving it all! The 2 year old and the 9 month old could be keepers we are keeping our fingers crossed and saying prayers everynight. I got the nursery painted and a curtain done and they all came so I have not had much time to sew.  I am not complaining though because I am having a blast with the two littles.
> 
> I am here asking if anyone here makes diaper bags? If so could you PM me please?



I always love to hear what you are up to. You'll be one busy mom with 2 under a year and a 2 yr old!  Sounds like sleep might be something of the past, but we all know the joy that will come out of it.



GoofyG said:


> Well, I have a few of Attikus's customs!  First I'll post the girls, then you can see there are a couple that cordinate with A.J.  That is if you can see in all the mess.   The bad part is I have to pack all of those clothe, plus 4 petti's and MY clothes Can you tell I'm procrastinating(sp?)  We leave Thursday after I get  of work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of Attikus's customs!



Wow! Wow! Wow! Is all I have to say. Everything is so wonderful! I love that Attikus gets to match too! I can't believe he is almost 4 months old already!



Cherlynn25 said:


> Great bags that were just posted!
> 
> Well we leave in the morning. i just finished my last project.  I still have to pack.... we are only a little under 2 1/2 hrs from WDW so i can do some in the morning. Thanks for all of the help, you guys are great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did my first applique ever on this shirt that we had... ummm, lets just say i need a little practice=)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wanted a mickey head on this too but didnt want to ruin it.. so i cheated, i just used the heat and bond, no stitching, i will try to stitch it when we get home before i wash it...
> 
> and i made 2 pillowcases, a few mistakes along the way, but i am improving =)



Everything is so cute! I like the decorative stitching on the pillowcase! I am sure you'll just fine sewing the mickey head on!



peachygreen said:


> Okay I just did my first applique ever.  It came out okay for a first time, but how on earth are you supposed to sew around a curve?  Do you need a special foot or something?
> 
> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is an upclose picture of the applique.  See my woes with stitching the curves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DH told me I'm not allowed to make my daughter wear that.  I didn't think it looked that bad.  Thanks honey.



DH needs to understand that whether he thinks it looks good or not he must ALWAYS say it does!

I find it hardest to sew what you did, a circle with a straight stitch. I end up doing over half of it seems by turning the wheel by hand. I think it looks good!


----------



## HeatherSue

mommyof3princess said:


> Ok so I have amedical suspension on my license and I am not allowed to drive at the moment.  So if I want the not so dh to take me places for my sewing adiction I have to get my chores done or he will say I shouldn't be sewing if the house isn't clean. I am hoping my ct and my eeg come back normal so I can drive again. But I have gotten away with a few outfits. I will share sometime. I sure did miss you all.


That must be really frustrating!  We missed you, too! 



Mickeysears said:


>


Fantastic bags!  I love the fabrics you use!!



kjbrown said:


> One of the YCMT designers, that*darn*kat, has a free wallet tutorial on her blog.  Haven't tried it yet, but printed it out...





Jajone said:


> I'd like the link too. I've looked in the bookmarks and didn't really find what I had in mind.
> Wait, I think I found it and it's exactly what I am looking for!
> http://darnkat.wordpress.com/quilted-fabric-wallet-tutorial/


Thanks for the great link, you two! I added the link to the bookmarks under "bags"!  



GoofyG said:


> Well, I have a few of Attikus's customs!  First I'll post the girls, then you can see there are a couple that cordinate with A.J.  That is if you can see in all the mess.  The bad part is I have to pack all of those clothe, plus 4 petti's and MY clothes. Can you tell I'm procrastinating(sp?)  We leave Thursday after I get of work!


I'm glad to see you didn't go overboard or anything!  Wow, they are going to look so CUTE!  I love that Attikus will match the girls.  Those Pooh outfits are some of my all-time favorites!



Cherlynn25 said:


>


It all looks great!! I can't believe that was your first applique.  Small appliques are really hard and yours looks really good!  I especially love the pink/black Mickey dress- adorable!  Have a great trip!!!



peachygreen said:


> Okay I just did my first applique ever.  It came out okay for a first time, but how on earth are you supposed to sew around a curve?  Do you need a special foot or something?
> 
> Here it is


I really think it looks fine.  It's hard to sew around curves, it just takes lots of practice.   How nice of your DH to be so supportive!  My husband never says anything about the stuff I make. He just doesn't "get" it.



ms_mckenna said:


> Hey guys. Sorry I dropped off the face of the earth lol. We have a 9 month old baby girl (who I might add reminds me a lot of Katy she might be a tad bit darker than her but the chubby cheeks and all lol) and a 2 month old baby boy with his 2 year old brother probably soon to be coming to us. We are BUSY but loving it all! The 2 year old and the 9 month old could be keepers we are keeping our fingers crossed and saying prayers everynight. I got the nursery painted and a curtain done and they all came so I have not had much time to sew.  I am not complaining though because I am having a blast with the two littles.
> 
> I am here asking if anyone here makes diaper bags? If so could you PM me please?


How exciting!! Thanks for updating us!  Did the two babies you had leave?  I am assuming so or else you wouldn't have time to post!  I'm saying many more prayers for you that this time everything will work out. 



minnie2 said:


> I had Grandpa Mac and Grandpa Troy looking back I wish I was creative as a kid!


I had Grandma and Grandpa.  You can't get more unoriginal than that.  We did occasionally call Grandma "Granny" behind her back because she hated it.   



DznyDreamz said:


> I think you did a really nice job!  I do know how it feels to be critical of your  sewing since I am relatively new.  This is certainly the "cheater" way and probably frowned upon on the boards, but there is this miracle stuff called Liquid Stitches that I used to adhere a band of ribbon around a brim of a hat that I made (it was posted a ways back).  Maybe you could run a little sparkle edging or ribbon around the edge to cover the stitching if you (or your DH) are self conscious about it???? I think it looks great and you should be proud to have done so well on your first try. I haven't even attempted to master such a feat as of yet.



We frown upon nothing that makes the job a little easier and makes you feel better about the finished project!  That sounds like a great solution!


----------



## clairemolly

minnie2 said:


> You sound like my mom when Nikki was a baby!  She could say ME and Ma and since we lived down south there are a lot of MeMaws.  So she must have sat with her for an hour and taught her to say Mema because she wanted her to say that before she learned to say Grandpa!  Of course about a day later Grandpa became Pa !   So we have a mema and a Pa.  thankfully my brother who just had a baby is having his little guy call them Mema and Pa!  It was important to them since Nikki named them!  I really like that all the grandparents have a different name.  I had Grandpa Mac and Grandpa Troy looking back I wish I was creative as a kid!  LOL



Claire calls my FIL "Dude". 

He didn't want to be Papa or Pepaw or anything like that like some of his friends are called.  He also was only 56 when she was born, so he thought he was too young to be a Grandpa.  So he wanted to be the "Grandpa Dude".   Five years later, that's what we all call him, including my 2 1/2 yo nephew!  My MIL calls him that sometimes when she is talking to me now.  Their house is "Grandma and Dude's house".


----------



## Tinka_Belle

clairemolly said:


> Claire calls my FIL "Dude".
> 
> He didn't want to be Papa or Pepaw or anything like that like some of his friends are called.  He also was only 56 when she was born, so he thought he was too young to be a Grandpa.  So he wanted to be the "Grandpa Dude".   Five years later, that's what we all call him, including my 2 1/2 yo nephew!  My MIL calls him that sometimes when she is talking to me now.  Their house is "Grandma and Dude's house".


That is too funny.


----------



## NaeNae

Mickeysears said:


> OMG, those applique are awsome, I wish I could do something like that, I will have to practice



There was no practicing to it.  My machine did all of the work. I have an embroidery machine and I bought machine applique designs from a great lady on .  All I had to do was pick the material and stick it to the fabric, trim it, and let my wonderful machine do all of that satin stitch around them.  I love my machine, both to sew on and for embroidery.


----------



## sahm1000

GoofyG said:


> Well, I have a few of Attikus's customs!  First I'll post the girls, then you can see there are a couple that cordinate with A.J.  That is if you can see in all the mess.   The bad part is I have to pack all of those clothe, plus 4 petti's and MY clothes Can you tell I'm procrastinating(sp?)  We leave Thursday after I get  of work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of Attikus's customs!



WOW!  I don't think you have enough   !  Your kids will be gorgeous!  Those Pooh outfits for Crystal Palace are fantastic.  Have a great time!



mommyof2princesses said:


> I want to thank everyone for you prayers and kind words!  I am here crying just knowing that so many of you care.  Dh is not worried and he did get a nice severance package.  Tuesday I send him on a job hunt as the last 3 days with him home was enough to drive me insane!  He was very unhappy at his job and I am hoping he will find something that he enjoys.  We are willing to relocate as long as a Disney store or Disney World are nearby for me to work...but for right now we hope to find something close to home!  thanks again for all the kind words...
> 
> And now...it is raining again!  Perhaps we will get out of this drought!  We had 11 inches on Wed!



I agree with you.  I am used to having my DH travel at least one night a week (and he works from a home office) and before Lilly was born and for about 3 weeks after he didn't travel.  So we had about 7 weeks of loving togetherness   !  He drove me nuts!  I couldn't wait for him to travel again!  I am sending lots of prayers and pixie dust your way that he'll find the perfect job.  And hopefully closer to Orlando!




ms_mckenna said:


> Hey guys. Sorry I dropped off the face of the earth lol. We have a 9 month old baby girl (who I might add reminds me a lot of Katy she might be a tad bit darker than her but the chubby cheeks and all lol) and a 2 month old baby boy with his 2 year old brother probably soon to be coming to us . We are BUSY but loving it all! The 2 year old and the 9 month old could be keepers we are keeping our fingers crossed and saying prayers everynight. I got the nursery painted and a curtain done and they all came so I have not had much time to sew.  I am not complaining though because I am having a blast with the two littles.
> 
> I am here asking if anyone here makes diaper bags? If so could you PM me please?




Oh, I hope you get to keep them.  You'll have to take more pictures of the nursery now that it is done.  I can't wait to see what you have done.  Gee, and why would you need a diaper bag   ?


----------



## sahm1000

Fabric Enabler Alert:  Don't Read If You Don't Want To Drop And Run To Joann's


I was at Joann's yesterday and they had lots of big polka dot fabric VERY similar to the original Minnie Dot from Hancock's.  The dots might have been a smidge smaller than the Hancock's one but it was very close.  Our Joann's had it in orange, kelly green, red (my favorite of course!), royal blue, yellow and black.  It looked like they had just gotten it in since most of the bolts were pretty full.  Now GO!  Run to Joann's!  Get you some of that Minnie Dot copy!

Oh, don't forget  your coupon!  The fabric is $1.00 off but you can use the 10% off entire purchase if you buy it.  GOOOOO!


----------



## NaeNae

HeatherSue said:


> I'm glad to see you didn't go overboard or anything!  Wow, they are going to look so CUTE!  I love that Attikus will match the girls.  Those Pooh outfits are some of my all-time favorites!
> 
> 
> I know I know.  I told my daughter, GoofyG, that they had more than they can wear.   They will have to change twice a day in order to wear all of it.  I love how the Pooh outfits turned out too.  Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## HeatherSue

NaeNae said:


> There was no practicing to it.  My machine did all of the work. I have an embroidery machine and I bought machine applique designs from a great lady on .  All I had to do was pick the material and stick it to the fabric, trim it, and let my wonderful machine do all of that satin stitch around them.  I love my machine, both to sew on and for embroidery.


What kind of machine do you have?  My cousin is letting me use her Husqvarna Designer 1 embroidery machine (for as long as I want)!  I just started playing with it yesterday and it is SO much fun!!  I made a wonky little cat yesterday and embroidered some practice names and such.  I want to try some applique today, but I can't figure out how to get my sewing machine to read the floppy disks I've made.  I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.  I can see how much easier it's going to be to applique with this machine (once I figure it out)!!! Yipee!!!  



sahm1000 said:


> Fabric Enabler Alert:  Don't Read If You Don't Want To Drop And Run To Joann's
> 
> 
> I was at Joann's yesterday and they had lots of big polka dot fabric VERY similar to the original Minnie Dot from Hancock's.  The dots might have been a smidge smaller than the Hancock's one but it was very close.  Our Joann's had it in orange, kelly green, red (my favorite of course!), royal blue, yellow and black.  It looked like they had just gotten it in since most of the bolts were pretty full.  Now GO!  Run to Joann's!  Get you some of that Minnie Dot copy!
> 
> Oh, don't forget  your coupon!  The fabric is $1.00 off but you can use the 10% off entire purchase if you buy it.  GOOOOO!


Thanks for the warning!!  How much is this fabric?  I've noticed that our WalMarts don't have the Minnie dot in this year.  



NaeNae said:


> HeatherSue said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad to see you didn't go overboard or anything!  Wow, they are going to look so CUTE!  I love that Attikus will match the girls.  Those Pooh outfits are some of my all-time favorites!
> 
> 
> I know I know.  I told my daughter, GoofyG, that they had more than they can wear.   They will have to change twice a day in order to wear all of it.  I love how the Pooh outfits turned out too.  Thanks for the compliment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to Disney and customs, I think "overboard" would apply to most of us on here!
Click to expand...


----------



## sahm1000

Okay, last post this morning.  Since we are going really soon and Lilly is very small and can't wear sunscreen I have been worrying like crazy about her getting sunburned (my Dad had stage 4 melanoma but after losing a square inch of his skull and a year of chemo he is a survivor).  I bought a rayshade from One Step Ahead that is supposed to really cover her when she is in the stroller but I also bought a sling to wear for when we are on rides.  I bought one made out of Solarveil material that is supposed to block 80% of UVA and UVB rays.  I was worried about having her in the Baby Bjorn since mine is black and her arms and legs would hang out.  And I'll put a hat on her.  Has anyone else here used a sling or know anything about the Solarveil material?  I just got it yesterday in the mail and it is very meshy like.  I know it is supposed to dry quickly and keep her cool but I am worried about the sun protection.  Also, I have never used a sling before.  Any words of advice?  She'll be about 10 weeks when we leave.  And I would appreciate any other suggestions for sun protection if you have any!  TIA


----------



## sahm1000

HeatherSue said:


> Thanks for the warning!!  How much is this fabric?  I've noticed that our WalMarts don't have the Minnie dot in this year.




The polka dot fabric is $4.99 but right now it is a dollar off so $3.99 for the rest of the holiday weekend and you get an additional 10% off the entire purchase which means it is $3.60 a yard.


----------



## jham

Mickeysears said:


> I wing my bag patterns too, Usually decide how I want them to look then do a pattern of my own, cothing I tend to use a pattern, but have been known to do my own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have done a pink cotton dress for my daughter for Disney, but need to take pics tomorrow



Those bags are great, I love the stroller ones!



GoofyG said:


> Well, I have a few of Attikus's customs!  First I'll post the girls, then you can see there are a couple that cordinate with A.J.  That is if you can see in all the mess   The bad part is I have to pack all of those clothe, plus 4 petti's and MY clothes Can you tell I'm procrastinating(sp?)  We leave Thursday after I get  of work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of Attikus's customs!



Amazing job nae nae!!!  What a fun trip you will have GoofyG! 



Cherlynn25 said:


> Great bags that were just posted!
> 
> Well we leave in the morning. i just finished my last project.  I still have to pack.... we are only a little under 2 1/2 hrs from WDW so i can do some in the morning. Thanks for all of the help, you guys are great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did my first applique ever on this shirt that we had... ummm, lets just say i need a little practice=)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wanted a mickey head on this too but didnt want to ruin it.. so i cheated, i just used the heat and bond, no stitching, i will try to stitch it when we get home before i wash it...
> 
> and i made 2 pillowcases, a few mistakes along the way, but i am improving =)



everything turned out so cute!  Have a great trip!



clairemolly said:


> Claire calls my FIL "Dude".
> 
> He didn't want to be Papa or Pepaw or anything like that like some of his friends are called.  He also was only 56 when she was born, so he thought he was too young to be a Grandpa.  So he wanted to be the "Grandpa Dude".   Five years later, that's what we all call him, including my 2 1/2 yo nephew!  My MIL calls him that sometimes when she is talking to me now.  Their house is "Grandma and Dude's house".



  
When my sister and I were about 8 and 10 we started calling my grandma (normally we called her Grandma) Groovy Granny  (hey, it was the 70s!) she didn't like it and said "I want you to call me Gram"  For some reason we thought that was hysterical  She was my only grandparent.  The rest died before I was born.  




sahm1000 said:


> Fabric Enabler Alert:  Don't Read If You Don't Want To Drop And Run To Joann's
> 
> 
> I was at Joann's yesterday and they had lots of big polka dot fabric VERY similar to the original Minnie Dot from Hancock's.  The dots might have been a smidge smaller than the Hancock's one but it was very close.  Our Joann's had it in orange, kelly green, red (my favorite of course!), royal blue, yellow and black.  It looked like they had just gotten it in since most of the bolts were pretty full.  Now GO!  Run to Joann's!  Get you some of that Minnie Dot copy!
> 
> Oh, don't forget  your coupon!  The fabric is $1.00 off but you can use the 10% off entire purchase if you buy it.  GOOOOO!




I am SO going to Joanns this weekend!  Now, where to find some money...


----------



## ms_mckenna

minnie2 said:


> I pray you get the out come you are wanting!
> When ever I watch Adoption story I think of all you wonderful moms on here who have adopted and foster.  I cry the whole show tears of joy that people can open there hearts and do this.


Tee hee that is my favorite story when it comes on at like 5 in the morning I try to get my night feeders on a schedule so I can watch it then.  



jessica52877 said:


> I always love to hear what you are up to. You'll be one busy mom with 2 under a year and a 2 yr old!  Sounds like sleep might be something of the past, but we all know the joy that will come out of it.


Thats sweet.  I bought "Brayden" (the name is father is going to rename him when he comes to him because Mom gave him a beyond horrible name) a shirt that say Sleep is for the weak lol. 



HeatherSue said:


> How exciting!! Thanks for updating us!  Did the two babies you had leave?  I am assuming so or else you wouldn't have time to post!  I'm saying many more prayers for you that this time everything will work out.



Yes I just have a small death wish not a through the roof one lol. Thank you for the prayers. This is little girl we will call her Little Mama who is 9 m is a horrific story. It made the papers. They are saying the chances for her to stay with us are pretty good because all family is not viable that they have given as of now. Pray for her to stay where she is safe. This is the first one I have had that it makes me sick at the thought of her going with family. 



sahm1000 said:


> Oh, I hope you get to keep them.  You'll have to take more pictures of the nursery now that it is done.  I can't wait to see what you have done.  Gee, and why would you need a diaper bag   ?



TY so do we.  If we got to we would be done because we would have a boy and a girl. I joked with DH when we cancelled our trip that look now we will fill up and they will be keepers and we will have postponed our first family trip to Disney. I am praying that is what I have done. 

And as for the diaper bag I cannot imagine why lmao. I have the ucky similac ones and I want a pretty one that is bigger lol. I need some sock monkeys to be forever by my side.  



sahm1000 said:


> Okay, last post this morning.  Since we are going really soon and Lilly is very small and can't wear sunscreen I have been worrying like crazy about her getting sunburned (my Dad had stage 4 melanoma but after losing a square inch of his skull and a year of chemo he is a survivor).  I bought a rayshade from One Step Ahead that is supposed to really cover her when she is in the stroller but I also bought a sling to wear for when we are on rides.  I bought one made out of Solarveil material that is supposed to block 80% of UVA and UVB rays.  I was worried about having her in the Baby Bjorn since mine is black and her arms and legs would hang out.  And I'll put a hat on her.  Has anyone else here used a sling or know anything about the Solarveil material?  I just got it yesterday in the mail and it is very meshy like.  I know it is supposed to dry quickly and keep her cool but I am worried about the sun protection.  Also, I have never used a sling before.  Any words of advice?  She'll be about 10 weeks when we leave.  And I would appreciate any other suggestions for sun protection if you have any!  TIA



OK I have not used that one but I have two of the Dr sears slings and a snugglie. I am a lover of both of them. But I would love to have something that was cooler for the baby!


----------



## NaeNae

HeatherSue said:


> What kind of machine do you have?  My cousin is letting me use her Husqvarna Designer 1 embroidery machine (for as long as I want)!  I just started playing with it yesterday and it is SO much fun!!  I made a wonky little cat yesterday and embroidered some practice names and such.  I want to try some applique today, but I can't figure out how to get my sewing machine to read the floppy disks I've made.  I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.  I can see how much easier it's going to be to applique with this machine (once I figure it out)!!! Yipee!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Babylock Ellageo II.  It uses PES format.  I have gotten most of my designs from a particular seller on  .  Everything I have gotten from her has been great.  I have purchased embroidery and applique designs.  I get the designs in a zip file in a email.  Then I just have to unzip the file and then save it over to a floppy disk.  Then I'm able to just put the disk into my machine.  I have never needed any special software to convert her stuff.  She sells several different formats if your machine uses a different one.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Mickeysears said:


> I wing my bag patterns too, Usually decide how I want them to look then do a pattern of my own, cothing I tend to use a pattern, but have been known to do my own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have done a pink cotton dress for my daughter for Disney, but need to take pics tomorrow



I love everything!! The bags are wonderful. I wanted to make a clear vinyl bag for the stroller, but I don't think I'm going to have time. They practically wave you through security with a clear bag. 



GoofyG said:


> Here's what they are wearing to Crystal Palace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attikus's outfit, sorry he's asleep so no modeling tonight!



I don't care for Pooh, but your dresses are beautiful. The kids are are really going to stand out.


----------



## NaeNae

sahm1000 said:


> Okay, last post this morning.  Since we are going really soon and Lilly is very small and can't wear sunscreen I have been worrying like crazy about her getting sunburned (my Dad had stage 4 melanoma but after losing a square inch of his skull and a year of chemo he is a survivor).  I bought a rayshade from One Step Ahead that is supposed to really cover her when she is in the stroller but I also bought a sling to wear for when we are on rides.  I bought one made out of Solarveil material that is supposed to block 80% of UVA and UVB rays.  I was worried about having her in the Baby Bjorn since mine is black and her arms and legs would hang out.  And I'll put a hat on her.  Has anyone else here used a sling or know anything about the Solarveil material?  I just got it yesterday in the mail and it is very meshy like.  I know it is supposed to dry quickly and keep her cool but I am worried about the sun protection.  Also, I have never used a sling before.  Any words of advice?  She'll be about 10 weeks when we leave.  And I would appreciate any other suggestions for sun protection if you have any!  TIA




This is (GoofyG) answering you under my mom's names.  I used a sling w/ my 2yr old.  I bought a solarveil sling for DS, it is meshy, but that is what keeps them cool too.  I like it, it took a couple of days for the feel of it. (it felt scratchy(sp?) at first).  I'm fine with it now.  DS likes being in it.  He will 15.5 wks when we go.  Make sure on the head that you don't have it close to the ring.  It will make it hard for you to adjust the length if her head is close to it.  I even BF him in it once.  I think I won't do that again.  It felt akward feeding him that way.  If you ahve any (?) just ask away!  I still have to get a rayshade.  What stroller are you using?  I decided on taking my peg P3 for him.


----------



## mrsmiller

Thank you all for the prayers and advise ,    

Yesterday not only I had a fever but my left arm and armpits where swollen, so once again I went to the doctor (hate hmo's!!!!  ) and this time the dr was concern, he did tell that it could be an infection, so he gave me augmentin 500mg to take twice a day, but wanted me to go to the hospital for IV antibiotics because of my shunts;   but I elected to just take the oral ones as  I hope they worked the same.  I have to wait for the swelling to go down to go for a mammogram so my appointment is for the end of the month, so I just have to wait and pray 


but I am happy to say that yesterday I made the school uniforms pants for my boys (8 pairs  )

























they are all the same style as my boys wanted to be comfortable (elastic waist and lots of pockets!)

Linnette


----------



## sahm1000

NaeNae said:


> This is (GoofyG) answering you under my mom's names.  I used a sling w/ my 2yr old.  I bought a solarveil sling for DS, it is meshy, but that is what keeps them cool too.  I like it, it took a couple of days for the feel of it. (it felt scratchy(sp?) at first).  I'm fine with it now.  DS likes being in it.  He will 15.5 wks when we go.  Make sure on the head that you don't have it close to the ring.  It will make it hard for you to adjust the length if her head is close to it.  I even BF him in it once.  I think I won't do that again.  It felt akward feeding him that way.  If you ahve any (?) just ask away!  I still have to get a rayshade.  What stroller are you using?  I decided on taking my peg P3 for him.



I am using a Peg Perego Atlantico.  I got it with my first baby and love it.  I haven't tried putting the rayshade on yet but I will give it a shot before we leave to make sure it works.  I also got a little clip on fan with foam blades to clip onto the stroller to keep her cool.  Do you feel like the Solarveil sling will keep him from getting sunburned?  That is really my biggest concern, her getting sunburned (actually, any of us getting sunburned!).  It just seem too meshy to provide any sun protection.  And I BF but I don't think I am coordinated enough to do it in the sling   !  I don't think I will try that!  I can barely walk and talk let alone BF at the same time!


----------



## PrincessKell

QUESTION: When sewing with knit fabric what stitch do I use? I have just a regular sewing machine no fancy stitches or anything.

I am working on a pair of shorts for Georgia to go under her Nemo shirt and its blue knit fabric, what do ya'll suggest? 

Thanks!


EDIT TO SAY: I googled it and found the stretch stitch on my machine with the three little lines. fabulous. wish me luck it works. haha


----------



## Tinka_Belle

PrincessKell said:


> QUESTION: When sewing with knit fabric what stitch do I use? I have just a regular sewing machine no fancy stitches or anything.
> 
> I am working on a pair of shorts for Georgia to go under her Nemo shirt and its blue knit fabric, what do ya'll suggest?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> EDIT TO SAY: I googled it and found the stretch stitch on my machine with the three little lines. fabulous. wish me luck it works. haha


Good Luck. Although I'm not too sure you will need it. Knits aren't so bad to sew.


----------



## I~heart~Mickey

NaeNae said:


> When my DGD4 was under one she called me NaeNae one day.  I said "I'll take that" and it has been NaeNae since.  I really didn't care what she called me as long as it wasn't Granny.  I just didn't like that.



Well NaeNae you make fabulous appliques!!! You are an awesome - Granny---- I mean NaeNae!!! LOL


----------



## I~heart~Mickey

I just wanted to share a little bit about myself since I feel like I know quite a bit about all of you!!

First off I am a Military Wife so I get to follow my awesome dh around the country and meet all kinds of great people. I am a beginner when it come to sewing but hope to soon be able to crank it out like NaeNae!!! LOL I have no kids - yet - kepping my fingers crossed that soon I will. I am a super huge DISNEY fan and am all about anything Disney related! I am hoping to stick around on this board for a while and learn all I can from you talented ladies!!!

Thank you for sharing all this great knowledge with me!!!


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> BIG GIVE
> 
> We've started a new big give for bex271 and her son, Jonah.  Here's the link where you can sign up to make something:
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=54596&threadid=452613
> 
> You'll have to sign up for the private board, if you haven't already!
> 
> There's only one child in this family, so it will probably fill up pretty fast.  But, we have a few more gives in the works that should be up shortly!



Yeah!!! This is going to be fun! 



kjbrown said:


> That's good to know!  I feel like that is mostly what they get, so I didn't know if they see one and think, "Not another Dunkin Donuts gift card!".  Of course, I was thinking of being really ambitious and maybe making them all the "Coming and Going" bag from YCMT.



I just liked it if they remembered that Heather and I weren't the same person when I worked at the daycare.  Seriously, they would bring presents for my Mom and for Heather and then nothing for me! Or, put to Barbara (my mom)and helpers! We had a small in-home daycare, it's not like there were a bunch of helpers, just me and Heather!   



mrsklamc said:


> I'm not a teacher but my favorite idea I got over on the budget board: Stock up on school supplies  when they are super cheap at the beginning of the year, then make a pretty gift basket at Christmas. Many teachers end up buying these  things out of their pockets and I'm sure you can only have so many "World's Greatest Teacher" Mugs.
> 
> I think the key to giving good giftcard gifts is knowing enough about the person to pick a card they'd enjoy. I got several to starbucks last year and that's just not something I enjoy.  OTOH, my uncle buys my aunt giftcards every year to Joanns, the scrapbooking store- stuff he knows she will enjoy both picking out and using.



I would happily take any Starbuck's gift cards off your hands!!!!  



EmmersIsTheMommy said:


> You guys are so amazing. I've browsed through all the threads...I LOVE custom clothing but until just now didn't have a sewing machine. And currently I'm in a 'new sew' funk. I normally buy from ebay or etsy. (I make it sound like I have a ton of money. I don't haha). The few that I have we cherish.
> 
> Anyway, Just wanted to say you are all awesome. I'm trying to find one disney boutique outfit for my 2 year old so your thread is giving me hope i"ll find one SOMEWHERE.



 I'm sure you will find something cute! 




Stephres said:


> I thought that the 3's were worse than the 2's. Good luck!


Me too! WAAAAAAY worse! 




Piper said:


> Thanks for posting the sewing machine smiley! I am using it in my siggie. BTW--finally put a picture in my profile so you could see this old crone!



Nice to see you!!!!!! 



mommyof2princesses said:


> I promise to go back and look at everyones wonderful creations and catch up on life.  I have been busy and need to share.....anyone miss me?
> 
> Dh came home from work late Tuesday only to tell me he lost his job.   Was very unexpected.  So, for the first time in 16 yeqars he is needed to find a job.  I would love some prayers as he brings home the money to support us.  Disny Store part time is not enough to raise a family.
> 
> The next morning all our roads are flooded and it took me an additional 20 minutes to get to work myself.  I kept thinking, dh was let go for a reason.  he leaves at 5 in the am and may have not seen the flooded bridges.  The water has receeded and thank God we had no damage to our house, but we have plenty of people in our neighborhood with a lot of flood damage.
> 
> So, we are still going to Disney and I am trying to sew a storm up, homechool my children, read Twilight (which is very good and addicting) and work 28-30 hours!  So, I hope to catch up soon and will see everyone on here later!


I hope everything works out for the best!  


peachygreen said:


> Okay I just did my first applique ever.  It came out okay for a first time, but how on earth are you supposed to sew around a curve?  Do you need a special foot or something?
> 
> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


I think it looks really good! 



ms_mckenna said:


> Hey guys. Sorry I dropped off the face of the earth lol. We have a 9 month old baby girl (who I might add reminds me a lot of Katy she might be a tad bit darker than her but the chubby cheeks and all lol) and a 2 month old baby boy with his 2 year old brother probably soon to be coming to us . We are BUSY but loving it all! The 2 year old and the 9 month old could be keepers we are keeping our fingers crossed and saying prayers everynight. I got the nursery painted and a curtain done and they all came so I have not had much time to sew.  I am not complaining though because I am having a blast with the two littles.
> 
> I am here asking if anyone here makes diaper bags? If so could you PM me please?


Sounds like you are busy Callie! I hope the little ones get to stay with you!!!  


HeatherSue said:


> I had Grandma and Grandpa.  You can't get more unoriginal than that.  We did occasionally call Grandma "Granny" behind her back because she hated it.


Yep, just Grandma and Grandpa, and that's what my kids call their grandparents too.

But, like Heather said, we did call Grandma "Granny"  


clairemolly said:


> Claire calls my FIL "Dude".
> 
> He didn't want to be Papa or Pepaw or anything like that like some of his friends are called.  He also was only 56 when she was born, so he thought he was too young to be a Grandpa.  So he wanted to be the "Grandpa Dude".   Five years later, that's what we all call him, including my 2 1/2 yo nephew!  My MIL calls him that sometimes when she is talking to me now.  Their house is "Grandma and Dude's house".


That is just too funny! 





sahm1000 said:


> The polka dot fabric is $4.99 but right now it is a dollar off so $3.99 for the rest of the holiday weekend and you get an additional 10% off the entire purchase which means it is $3.60 a yard.


OOOH, now why did you have to tell us this???? 


ms_mckenna said:


> Yes I just have a small death wish not a through the roof one lol. Thank you for the prayers. This is little girl we will call her Little Mama who is 9 m is a horrific story. It made the papers. They are saying the chances for her to stay with us are pretty good because all family is not viable that they have given as of now. Pray for her to stay where she is safe. This is the first one I have had that it makes me sick at the thought of her going with family.
> !


That is so sad. I hope she never goes back to them. 



mrsmiller said:


> Thank you all for the prayers and advise ,
> 
> Yesterday not only I had a fever but my left arm and armpits where swollen, so once again I went to the doctor (hate hmo's!!!!  ) and this time the dr was concern, he did tell that it could be an infection, so he gave me augmentin 500mg to take twice a day, but wanted me to go to the hospital for IV antibiotics because of my shunts;   but I elected to just take the oral ones as  I hope they worked the same.  I have to wait for the swelling to go down to go for a mammogram so my appointment is for the end of the month, so I just have to wait and pray
> 
> 
> but I am happy to say that yesterday I made the school uniforms pants for my boys (8 pairs  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are all the same style as my boys wanted to be comfortable (elastic waist and lots of pockets!)
> 
> Linnette


Linnette, I'm glad you went back to the doctor!!! I hope the antibiotics do the trick. 

And, I can't believe you sewed EIGHT paris of pants!!!!

Could you put your boy's clothes in the photobucket account and tag them "Boys" We have a Big Give family coming up with older boys, and I'd like her to see some of the neat stuff you have made!


----------



## jham

sahm1000 said:


> Fabric Enabler Alert:  Don't Read If You Don't Want To Drop And Run To Joann's
> 
> 
> I was at Joann's yesterday and they had lots of big polka dot fabric VERY similar to the original Minnie Dot from Hancock's.  The dots might have been a smidge smaller than the Hancock's one but it was very close.  Our Joann's had it in orange, kelly green, red (my favorite of course!), royal blue, yellow and black.  It looked like they had just gotten it in since most of the bolts were pretty full.  Now GO!  Run to Joann's!  Get you some of that Minnie Dot copy!
> 
> Oh, don't forget  your coupon!  The fabric is $1.00 off but you can use the 10% off entire purchase if you buy it.  GOOOOO!



So I raced off to my Joanns and they didn't have any  If anyone buys any red, orange or yellow PLEASE PM ME THE SKU and my Joanns lady said she'd try to get me some.


----------



## iheartdisney

GoofyG said:


> Well, I have a few of Attikus's customs!  First I'll post the girls, then you can see there are a couple that cordinate with A.J.  That is if you can see in all the mess.   The bad part is I have to pack all of those clothe, plus 4 petti's and MY clothes Can you tell I'm procrastinating(sp?)  We leave Thursday after I get  of work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of Attikus's customs!



Hey! we are leaving Thursday evening too!
And don't feel bad, you are one step ahead of me- I don't even have clothes picked out ready to pack! I'll probably throw it in the suitcase Wed night, knowing me!
(Oh, and DH said- Hey- you used some of the saem fabrics as her!)


----------



## I~heart~Mickey

So I have been looking online and I found this . . www.allbrands.com/products/abp06303.html

Is this something that makes appiques on its own or do they go with a different machine?


----------



## princessmom29

I~heart~Mickey said:


> So I have been looking online and I found this . . www.allbrands.com/products/abp06303.html
> 
> Is this something that makes appiques on its own or do they go with a different machine?



Looks to me like it is a stand alone that creates 2"x2" appliques to be heat bonded onto fabric and then sewn down. Not nearly big enough for me!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

I~heart~Mickey said:


> So I have been looking online and I found this . . www.allbrands.com/products/abp06303.html
> 
> Is this something that makes appiques on its own or do they go with a different machine?


Don't buy it!!! It's horrible. I have one and I have only used it once or twice and have encountered so many problems with it. The patches come unraveled so easy if you are not super careful. The squares that you have to put them on are soft like flannel on one side and like vinyl on the other side. This makes it really hard for you to get the iron hot enough to get the heat n bond to stick to either side to seal the stitching. It looks like a good idea, but I don't think they thought it out to well. JMO


----------



## GoofyG

iheartdisney said:


> Hey! we are leaving Thursday evening too!
> And don't feel bad, you are one step ahead of me- I don't even have clothes picked out ready to pack! I'll probably throw it in the suitcase Wed night, knowing me!
> (Oh, and DH said- Hey- you used some of the saem fabrics as her!)



Well we know there will be some cute kiddos going to disney.  What day do you arrive?  We are hitting the park or should I say MK on Sunday 

I'm getting so excited   But I won't be using a suitcase!  This time it's going to be TOTES  I told my dad that there is NO WAY I can get 5 people in so few bags.  So this time I'm trying the rubber maid Totes  Let the COUNT DOWN BEGIN! 

Where are you staying at?  We are off site at a condo, my parents and my dad's parents are going too.  So 9 total!  We ahve to make sure to get a 4 generation picture at our photoshoot.  We are also doing our first family picture since A.J. was born.   

So keep an eye out for us, we will be pushing 2 strollers, one haveing a LOUD MOUTH 2yr old in it   I think we are at MK everyday   DD4's favorite place!


----------



## PrincessKell

Ok well I had a little trouble with the thread jamming up in the machine with the elastic! It really bugged me. But I seemed to sew on the knit just fine. here are the shorts.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

PrincessKell said:


> Ok well I had a little trouble with the thread jamming up in the machine with the elastic! It really bugged me. But I seemed to sew on the knit just fine. here are the shorts.


Those turned out great!


----------



## PrincessKell

Tinka_Belle said:


> Those turned out great!



Thanks! I actually turned up the hem on the bottom so they will be a little "raw" so to speak. I decided not to add anything to the shorts with the Nemo fabric so I didnt want them to be too plain. haha But they actually look cute. and they only took about 20 minutes to whip up that is with cutting. 

I think I am gonna make her a bunch of short and top outfits.


----------



## lovesdumbo

mommyof2princesses said:


> I promise to go back and look at everyones wonderful creations and catch up on life.  I have been busy and need to share.....anyone miss me?
> 
> Dh came home from work late Tuesday only to tell me he lost his job.   Was very unexpected.  So, for the first time in 16 yeqars he is needed to find a job.  I would love some prayers as he brings home the money to support us.  Disny Store part time is not enough to raise a family.
> 
> The next morning all our roads are flooded and it took me an additional 20 minutes to get to work myself.  I kept thinking, dh was let go for a reason.  he leaves at 5 in the am and may have not seen the flooded bridges.  The water has receeded and thank God we had no damage to our house, but we have plenty of people in our neighborhood with a lot of flood damage.
> 
> So, we are still going to Disney and I am trying to sew a storm up, homechool my children, read Twilight (which is very good and addicting) and work 28-30 hours!  So, I hope to catch up soon and will see everyone on here later!


I'm sorry to read this.  Hope your DH finds something soon.


----------



## CastleCreations

Here is my latest. I've taken a break from the cruise clothes to work on something for  . I've had the grinch panels forever and finally decided to cut them up. This is my 4th Vida and I love this pattern. It's so quick and easy. From cutting to finish, took 2 hours, and that was with lots of interruption. Not too bad. 














The back...





I haven't been on the computer too much lately. Just working a LOT!! I love all of the new stuff...especially the bags. Very cute! I'd love to have all of them.


----------



## PrincessEM&Me

Catching up little by little... 



jham said:


> Okay, here's a back to school photo from this morning, however, Seth made completely goofy faces in every picture except the one that contains neighbor children.



Fun back to school pic! We have until 9/2.  Great bag Jayden



xdanielleax said:


> Sorry to most more pics of this outfit lol...but I made the top shorter and made easy fit pants to go along with it.  I'm much happier now.  It looks more together   MORE pics tomorrow with Violette in it..haha



It looks "complete" now! I know V will be cute in it!



mrsmiller said:


> I do not want to see this fabric again (it was given to me) I still have 2 panels (1 yard each) so anyone interested I will mail it to you ....BTW each bag that I made uses less than 1/2 yard
> 
> this is the shopping bags that I made for my sister
> 
> there are 3 bags in this bundle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linnette



Too many elephants for Linnette ?! Oh, but you did a great job as usual  



Stephres said:


> Thank you so much Stacy (sohappy) and Amy (Clutterbug)!!! And everyone else who offered to find the Eeyore fabric too! You guys are so sweet and you made a little girl happy!
> 
> I made just a plain twirl skirt and matching t for our friend. She has really been through a lot, her best friend whom she played with almost every day has been sick and she has only been able to see her a handful of times since December.
> 
> She loved the outfit! She kept taking it out of the bag and touching the Eeyore on the shirt and looking at the skirt. So thanks again disboutiqers!



Cute Eeyore fabric and you did it proud in this outfit!



peachygreen said:


> So last night I pulled out the dress I made and asked my daughter to try it on.  I wasn't sure if she would be accomidating as it was getting close to bedtime and she can be stubborn about changing clothes sometimes.  But, when she saw it, her eyes got big and she pratcially ripped off the dress she was wearing to try it on.  "It's soooooo pretty mommy" was her comment.  Excuse the wild child hair.  She had already removed her ponies for the evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other projects.  (I had fun at the fabric store).
> Last night I got the patten pieces cut out for this next project.  It is going to be an a-line dress for my DD to wear to our Crystal Palace breakfast.  If I have time, I should have enough extra material to make a skirt for myself that matches.  This outfit is a little more formal looking than some of the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The t-dress I am planning on will be with this fabric.  I am debating on what color t-shirt to use.  I was thinking of using a white t-shirt and doing a Mickey Head Applique in the same material as the skirt.  I also have enough of this material for a matching skirt for me.  How do you think that would look?



Oh, that's the sweetest comment   from your DD
Really like these 2 fabric choices 



minnie2 said:


> I finally finished Nikki's back to school outfit!    Man the shirt was a pain in the butt!  Inside it really looks like a franken shirt!  the tank o the inside kept falling down so I added straps.  The sleeves look different legnths but it is crumpled at her shoulder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can really see where I had to keep deepening the darts in the back.  I made her a size 8 where she probably should have had the 5 but there was no way I was going to make an almost 9 yr old a size 5   If I had made the 5 I would have had to add to the pattern and it would have been even more a mess.
> You can also see where I edged it so it wouldn't fray which I thought wouldn't show Then when I realized it would it was too late and I decided that the different colored thread was the style!



She looks so excited to have her outfit on...great twirl too !!




disneymommieof2 said:


> And here is mommy and sophia on the carousel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (btw it was stopped when this picture was taken)
> Hope you enjoyed our little trip to the Minnesota State Fair!!



Yes, I enjoyed your trip via pics. Love the pic of your DD and you!
I remember going to our State Fair all the time with my dad...we never go it anymore. Glad you had fun!



minnie2 said:


> Ok I just made my 1st back sak of 4 for Kyle and my best friend 3 boys for the park.  I LOVE the material but the cording keeps twisting UGH!  I specifically bought wider cording so it didn't cut into the boys shoulders too!  Do you think I bought it too wide?  Should I try thinner cording?


I've not made one of these but I would have switched to wider straps too - the others look uncomfortable to me. Good job on it.  



glorib said:


> So, I was inspired by disneymommie's mini TR of the fair.  Thought I'd do a little picture-story for you all.
> 
> I bought the kids these giant lollipops weeks ago.  I'm not sure what got into me, other than they were super cheap and looked like fun.  Well, I was finally brave enough to let the kids have them.  But wouldn't it make cute pics!  I need pics!  So we headed out to the local park for some good picture-takin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, it was a good time and the kids were so sweet to each other.
> Here's a couple more for good measure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, for my random sewing question:  Do you guys wear shoes?  I can't "drive" properly if I have shoes on!  I have to be barefooted.  I can be sock-footed, but I prefer barefooted.  Is that the right grammar?  Barefooted?  LOL.  Probably not.  I've been lucky enough to not have any t-like mishaps.  (knockin on wood, here.)  Just wondering how you guys sew!



Oh, your two are so CUTE!! I love these pics...what a fun summer treat - even if it had a bittersweet  ending.  That is just too precious of Caleb and Ella sharing!  Priceless photos - love the picture story!

And, yes, I too prefer to drive my sewing machine barefooted...I have better control!  If it's winter, I wear socks or slippers with grips on the bottom  



Stephres said:


> This is for Spongie (sorry, Jacob is still outlawing face pictures):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wanted shorts, but the fabric said shirt to me so he let me make him a shirt. I made the bigger size and lengthened it and I like it a lot better.
> 
> I will comment about the background, since I know Teresa is always interested:
> 
> 
> Megan is enjoying her after-school snack
> See Megan's tea party tray where her kitchen used to be (sob!)
> Two binders of PTA crap on the table
> No Scrappy (sorry!)



Cute shirt. I think you heard the fabric correctly  
Enjoyed the info on the background.
I took a picture of my DDs playroom her first day of K.  It wa SO SAD looking


----------



## lori123

CastleCreations said:


> Here is my latest. I've taken a break from the cruise clothes to work on something for  . I've had the grinch panels forever and finally decided to cut them up. This is my 4th Vida and I love this pattern. It's so quick and easy. From cutting to finish, took 2 hours, and that was with lots of interruption. Not too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been on the computer too much lately. Just working a LOT!! I love all of the new stuff...especially the bags. Very cute! I'd love to have all of them.



So CUTE!!  I am working on my second Vida as we speak!  I need to find a panel like that!!


----------



## PrincessEM&Me

This is all I can do tonite...hope to catch up more/completely soon!!



MouseTriper said:


> Ohh my goodness these pictures are ADORABLE!!!!  What a sweet brother Caleb is for sure!!!  These pictures reminded me of a similar photo shoot I did with my DD when she was about two years old.  Here is one that just cracks me up....lol.



Too cute! That's some serious work she's doing!! 



snubie said:


> Lauren starts preschool next week.  She is so excited about it and here is her custom for the first day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I made this for a friend of my sisters who just got back from China with her new adopted little girl.   She did the nursery in lady bugs so the fabric seemed fitting.



Great! Love the ladybug dress!



sahm1000 said:


> Please remind me if I ever get the idea again that t-shirt dresses are easy, they're not!  I thought I would save time since my trip is coming up way quickly and I'm running out of time I would "simplify" my customs and make a few t-shirt dresses.  NOT!  I HATE THEM!!!!!
> Okay, rant is over.  I'm really mad b/c I used my Friends Around The World material, which I love, and I hate the way the dresses turned out.  Feel like I wasted it.
> Back to sewing!



Sorry you had such a difficult time. I've not made one but know working with knits can be tricky esp without the correct needle.  Hope you can get some help and salvage it.



MaMaSiBs said:


> Hello everyone!!! I'm new here and have been trying to learn my way around this site for the last 2 days so please bare with me. I am not only new to this forum, but also to sewing. I have a 1 year old DD and have decided to make her Halloween costume. I have a sewing machine my Grandmother fixed and gave to me a few months ago, so I figured I would put it to good use. Well to make a long story short I had mentioned to my Mom that I wanted to do this for DD and she laughed at me and said "Good luck!! Hope you don't screw it up!" eew are you kidding me I can't believe she said that. Like I could possibly screw up a kids Halloween costume, lol,  *holding my belly and laughing*. Sooooo, I drew out my design and went to the fabric store, where the lady behind the counter told me basically the same thing my Mom did. I don't even know her Why is that people are trying to discourage me from doing this. Should I rethink my master plan?? Well I'm not gonna let them get me down. I signed up for a quick sewing 101 class and bought everything I think I need to turn my DD into Snow White!! Wish me luck!


  WELCOME!!  Poopoo on those negative comments.  Give it your best try - you'll never know unless you do try!



GoofyG said:


> Ok FREAK OUT MODE!   I have less then 2 wks before I leave and I start back to work on thursday and I have this starring at me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not including my DS customs and their halloween costumes, swim suits, p.j.'s and 2 more Pettiskirts.  Oh, and mine and DH's clothes.  I think I'm packing in an 18 gallon tote this time, maybe 2.   Good thing we are traveling with 2 vans this trip.  I still have the travel swing, 3 strollers, and all the rain covers, life jackets, cup holders, cups, bottles.  3 kids, 2 being GIRLS can get REALLY exspensive!  Well wish me luck, for I think it will take the rest of the days to pack



  



I~heart~Mickey said:


> I just wanted to say how very inspired I am by you all! I am still a very basic when it come to sewing but I really want to try some of these things out. I love all the custom outfits and bows.
> 
> I am gonna be lurking around and trying to get some advice and inspiration from all of you!!



 WELCOME!!



peachygreen said:


> I'm stuck.  Why do they write pattern instructions so that they make no sense to anyone?  I am working on the bodice to my DD dress right now and this is the instruction.  "Open out lining at shoulders.  Pin bodice front to bodice back at shoulders; then pin lining edges together.  Stitch in one continuous seam."  Amazingly just typing that out made it make some sense and I was able to do the shoulders for the dress.
> I'm done for the night.  Tomorrow I will do the lining for the skirt, put the bodice and skirt together and see if I can manage the zipper.  Amazingly I did manage to get one of the pooh scenes centered on the bodice and the front of the skirt.  It took some work laying it out, but it worked in the end.



Good question...I know my way around patterns but since I've been out of the sewing loop for some time I find I'm getting lost reading them too  



GoofyG said:


> we have a photo session at the Poly.  I was thinking of putting my kids in all white.  Do think that would look ok?  Trying to pack a little, and don't know what to put on them for the photo shoot.



I love pics in white outfits.  I took DD to a local beach last summer, she wore a white eyelet dress and I just loved the simple, clean look.



spongemommie05 said:


> I guess Jayedyn was in a Pirate Princess mood today this is what she wore to school



Cute! She certainly has her own style!



Clutterbug said:


> Hi all!  I need to go back and catch up on what all of you have been up to the last couple of days, but first I wanted to share some pictures.  Today was the kids' first day of school.  I made Megan's outfit, but Wyatt only had an appligue on his polo ( and a very bad one at that. I also made crayon and colored pencil roll-ups for all their friends at day care who were off to school today.
> 
> Megan's outfit is the YCMT tween flared skirt and CarlaC's peasant top sized up to a 10.
> 
> Both of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gifts - I used up some of my scraps so some were different sizes.
> 
> [/IMG]



Looks great!



snubie said:


> Lauren asked to be Belle for Halloween.  I looked at the commercial patterns available and did not like any of them.  Jeanne had recently posted her Belle sundress (and Tom's was re-posted also) so I ran with that inspiration.  I think she likes it.  She asked to try it on and she smiled (she never likes to change her clothes during the day and rarely plays dress-up so trying on the dress was BIG for her.  And she rarely smiles for photos - not sure why).



You did a fantastic job! My DD7 wants one for dress-up and WDW.  Hope I can do as well  



snubie said:


> I have been sewing for ONE year this week. For comparison, here are my first two skirts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my recent work includes the above posted Belle dress.  Not bad improvement for one year.



 Nope, not bad at all!



jham said:


> On Monday when the big kids started school Luke asked me how many days until he started kindergarten.  Then he wanted to see how many fingers.  Then, out of the blue, he asked me to make him a Kindergarten countdown chart with Mickey heads.   Is that boy well-trained or what?  I told him okay, if he writes the numbers on the Mickey Heads.  That cricut whipped out those Mickeys in no time!  Now I need a posterboard for my trip countdown chart.  We're below 50 days!



Those MM heads are good for so many types of countdowns! Cute pic of Luke!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok I am almost finished Jocelyn's first dress. I made myself take my time and it cam eout pretty darn good if I do say so myself! I just have to ad the halter ties. Joci wouldn't let me make the dress any shorter but I figure she will get a long time of wear from it then. Next up is her Wedny costume and Juliet's Peter Pan. Then if I have time before our trip I will try a new outfit for Evangeline.


She's so cute! The dress is sweet...love those colors! You did great!


----------



## MouseTriper

GoofyG said:


> Well, I have a few of Attikus's customs!  First I'll post the girls, then you can see there are a couple that cordinate with A.J.  That is if you can see in all the mess.   The bad part is I have to pack all of those clothe, plus 4 petti's and MY clothes Can you tell I'm procrastinating(sp?)  We leave Thursday after I get  of work!
> 
> Some of Attikus's customs!


 OMGoodness...those are all soooo adorable!!!  Attikus is going to look so cute in all of them!!!



GoofyG said:


> Here's what they are wearing to Crystal Palace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attikus's outfit, sorry he's asleep so no modeling tonight!


  I love all of these!!  Your Mom did an OUTSTANDING job!!!!



Cherlynn25 said:


> Great bags that were just posted!
> 
> Well we leave in the morning. i just finished my last project.  I still have to pack.... we are only a little under 2 1/2 hrs from WDW so i can do some in the morning. Thanks for all of the help, you guys are great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did my first applique ever on this shirt that we had... ummm, lets just say i need a little practice=)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wanted a mickey head on this too but didnt want to ruin it.. so i cheated, i just used the heat and bond, no stitching, i will try to stitch it when we get home before i wash it...
> 
> and i made 2 pillowcases, a few mistakes along the way, but i am improving =)


  Awww they are all so cute....I love the pillowcases!!!



ms_mckenna said:


> Hey guys. Sorry I dropped off the face of the earth lol. We have a 9 month old baby girl (who I might add reminds me a lot of Katy she might be a tad bit darker than her but the chubby cheeks and all lol) and a 2 month old baby boy with his 2 year old brother probably soon to be coming to us . We are BUSY but loving it all! The 2 year old and the 9 month old could be keepers we are keeping our fingers crossed and saying prayers everynight. I got the nursery painted and a curtain done and they all came so I have not had much time to sew.  I am not complaining though because I am having a blast with the two littles.
> 
> I am here asking if anyone here makes diaper bags? If so could you PM me please?


Oh my goodness, congratulations on the new little ones Callie.  Please PM me and keep me posted.  I will continue to pray for all of you!!!



NaeNae said:


> There was no practicing to it.  My machine did all of the work. I have an embroidery machine and I bought machine applique designs from a great lady on .  All I had to do was pick the material and stick it to the fabric, trim it, and let my wonderful machine do all of that satin stitch around them.  I love my machine, both to sew on and for embroidery.


  You did an INCREDIBLE job!!!!!!!  I would love to have a machine that could do all that but I am afraid they would be too expensive!



HeatherSue said:


> What kind of machine do you have?  My cousin is letting me use her Husqvarna Designer 1 embroidery machine (for as long as I want)!  I just started playing with it yesterday and it is SO much fun!!  I made a wonky little cat yesterday and embroidered some practice names and such.  I want to try some applique today, but I can't figure out how to get my sewing machine to read the floppy disks I've made.  I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.  I can see how much easier it's going to be to applique with this machine (once I figure it out)!!! Yipee!!!


Let's see some pictures Heather!!!!!!!!!   I am so excited for you, I can't wait to see what you come up with using your new machine!!


----------



## MouseTriper

mrsmiller said:


> Thank you all for the prayers and advise ,
> 
> Yesterday not only I had a fever but my left arm and armpits where swollen, so once again I went to the doctor (hate hmo's!!!!  ) and this time the dr was concern, he did tell that it could be an infection, so he gave me augmentin 500mg to take twice a day, but wanted me to go to the hospital for IV antibiotics because of my shunts;   but I elected to just take the oral ones as  I hope they worked the same.  I have to wait for the swelling to go down to go for a mammogram so my appointment is for the end of the month, so I just have to wait and pray
> 
> 
> but I am happy to say that yesterday I made the school uniforms pants for my boys (8 pairs  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are all the same style as my boys wanted to be comfortable (elastic waist and lots of pockets!)
> 
> Linnette


 Linnette, I sure hope you are feeling better soon!!!!  I can believe you just whipped up 8 pairs of pants because YOU ARE AMAZING.  LOL.  You rock girl!!!



CastleCreations said:


> Here is my latest. I've taken a break from the cruise clothes to work on something for  . I've had the grinch panels forever and finally decided to cut them up. This is my 4th Vida and I love this pattern. It's so quick and easy. From cutting to finish, took 2 hours, and that was with lots of interruption. Not too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been on the computer too much lately. Just working a LOT!! I love all of the new stuff...especially the bags. Very cute! I'd love to have all of them.


  WOW...I love this!!!! Love love love it!!!!  I really want this pattern but not sure I would be able to follow a Euro pattern.....is it really that easy???



lori123 said:


> So CUTE!!  I am working on my second Vida as we speak!  I need to find a panel like that!!


  I need that pattern...I just love the look of all these you guys are doing.  Did you post pics of the Vida outfits you have done?  I would love to see them!!!!



PrincessEM&Me said:


> This is all I can do tonite...hope to catch up more/completely soon!!
> 
> 
> 
> Too cute! That's some serious work she's doing!!


 Thank you!!!  She definitely had her mind set on one thing...that huge, colorful sucker!!! Hahahaha!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

mrsmiller said:


> Thank you all for the prayers and advise ,
> 
> Yesterday not only I had a fever but my left arm and armpits where swollen, so once again I went to the doctor (hate hmo's!!!!  ) and this time the dr was concern, he did tell that it could be an infection, so he gave me augmentin 500mg to take twice a day, but wanted me to go to the hospital for IV antibiotics because of my shunts;   but I elected to just take the oral ones as  I hope they worked the same.  I have to wait for the swelling to go down to go for a mammogram so my appointment is for the end of the month, so I just have to wait and pray


Glad you got the dr to listen to you this time.  Did he appoligise????  I assume he knew about your shunts the first time you went in.   I hope the meds kick in quick for you!


----------



## NaeNae

MouseTriper said:


> You did an INCREDIBLE job!!!!!!!  I would love to have a machine that could do all that but I am afraid they would be too expensive!
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I bought my machine used.  Someone had traded it in.  It was still kinda expensive but not as bad as a new one.   I was able to pay it out over 6 months interest free.  I think I actually paid more for my serger.  I don't really remember.


----------



## NaeNae

I~heart~Mickey said:


> I just wanted to share a little bit about myself since I feel like I know quite a bit about all of you!!
> 
> First off I am a Military Wife so I get to follow my awesome dh around the country and meet all kinds of great people. I am a beginner when it come to sewing but hope to soon be able to crank it out like NaeNae!!! LOL I have no kids - yet - kepping my fingers crossed that soon I will. I am a super huge DISNEY fan and am all about anything Disney related! I am hoping to stick around on this board for a while and learn all I can from you talented ladies!!!
> 
> Thank you for sharing all this great knowledge with me!!!



I was a military wife also.  My husband just retired Jan 1 after 30 years in the Navy/Navy Reserves.  We've all been beginners at some time.  I am self taught.  My grandmother made all my clothes when I was little.  When I was a teenager I decided I wanted to learn to sew.  My mom had a machine and I just bought a pattern and started working my way through it.

Good luck and have fun learning to sew.  Be sure and ask any questions any time.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Hi All!

We're home.  We had a great time but I'm in a serious post Disney trip funk.  I think this might have been our last family trip.  My DH just doesn't enjoy Dinsey.  I will continue to take trips with my children 1 at a time but I don't see a family trip any time soon and that makes me very sad.  He's ok with me taking 1 child but would never let me take all 3 and leave him at home.  I think it is important for the children to have shared memories so this makes me very sad. 

We really enjoyed the ASMu family suites.  We LOVED Toy Story Mania. We tried Mission Space (green team) for the first time and all 3 kids loved it-even my DH liked it.  I found it funny to see 3 nuns in full habbits on the ride with us.  My oldest DD had ridden Dinosaur years ago and hated it but this year all 3 kids loved it expecially my youngest DD(5).  We also tried mini golf at Winterland/Summerland for the first time and enjoyed it.   We did that the morning of Tropical Storm Fay before the rains started and then went to see Wall E.  

I bought fabric before we left for my youngest's first day of Kindergarten so I better get started on that.  The older 2 start Tuesday.  She goes for testing for about 1/2 hour on Wednesday and her first full day is Thurdsay but I hope to get the outfit made on Monday.  I think I'll do a peasant top with an a-line shape and capris.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

We had a trip similar to yours in 2006.  I was fully aware of how disperate my childrens ages were ( at the time, 18 months,9.5 and 13.5), and how grumpy my DH could be about Disney.  Since then we have taken smaller family trips, and one large trip to Universal and IOA, SeaWorld and Busch Gardens.  The older kids were happier.  I have since taken just DD to Disney in January, and will be again in 10 days.  While it's not the same as a big family trip there, it is magical all on it's own.  so don't lose hope.  We are planning a mini 3 day weekend trip together the 5 of us in October to a local theme park.  These shorter mini trips seem to work better for everyone.  Plus the 16 and 12 yo will bring a friend.  Anyway, the good news is, that the older 2 have made some noise about going back to Disney again...so all hope is not lost, but until that happens, I am enjoying my daughter at Disney.


----------



## minnie2

clairemolly said:


> Claire calls my FIL "Dude".


 That is funny!



jham said:


> When my sister and I were about 8 and 10 we started calling my grandma (normally we called her Grandma) Groovy Granny  (hey, it was the 70s!) she didn't like it and said "I want you to call me Gram"  For some reason we thought that was hysterical  She was my only grandparent.  The rest died before I was born.


 My step grandmother was Gram.



ms_mckenna said:


> Tee hee that is my favorite story when it comes on at like 5 in the morning I try to get my night feeders on a schedule so I can watch it then.


 YUP!  I watch it after i feed the dog and take her potty.  she is my morning one!  This morning 4:30am!  I was not happy!  



mrsmiller said:


> Thank you all for the prayers and advise ,
> 
> Yesterday not only I had a fever but my left arm and armpits where swollen, so once again I went to the doctor (hate hmo's!!!!  ) and this time the dr was concern, he did tell that it could be an infection, so he gave me augmentin 500mg to take twice a day, but wanted me to go to the hospital for IV antibiotics because of my shunts;   but I elected to just take the oral ones as  I hope they worked the same.  I have to wait for the swelling to go down to go for a mammogram so my appointment is for the end of the month, so I just have to wait and pray
> Linnette


So glad you went to the dr!!!!!!!  I hope the meds work for you and youa re feeling better soon.

WOW 8 pants!!!!!!!!!  They came out great!



I~heart~Mickey said:


> I just wanted to share a little bit about myself since I feel like I know quite a bit about all of you!!
> 
> First off I am a Military Wife so I get to follow my awesome dh around the country and meet all kinds of great people. I am a beginner when it come to sewing but hope to soon be able to crank it out like NaeNae!!! LOL I have no kids - yet - kepping my fingers crossed that soon I will. I am a super huge DISNEY fan and am all about anything Disney related! I am hoping to stick around on this board for a while and learn all I can from you talented ladies!!!
> 
> Thank you for sharing all this great knowledge with me!!!


WELCOME!  Ask questions if e can help we will.



PrincessKell said:


> Ok well I had a little trouble with the thread jamming up in the machine with the elastic! It really bugged me. But I seemed to sew on the knit just fine. here are the shorts.


Great job.  


CastleCreations said:


> Here is my latest. I've taken a break from the cruise clothes to work on something for  . I've had the grinch panels forever and finally decided to cut them up. This is my 4th Vida and I love this pattern. It's so quick and easy. From cutting to finish, took 2 hours, and that was with lots of interruption. Not too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been on the computer too much lately. Just working a LOT!! I love all of the new stuff...especially the bags. Very cute! I'd love to have all of them.


Love the GRINCH!  It is so great!  Ok how hard are the Vida patterns are they like the YCMT ones?  

Where did you get that fabric?  LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!  The Grinch is my all time fav Christmas show.  Ok it is tied with Charlie Brown's Christmas!  



lovesdumbo said:


> Hi All!
> 
> We're home.  We had a great time but I'm in a serious post Disney trip funk.  I think this might have been our last family trip.  My DH just doesn't enjoy Dinsey.  I will continue to take trips with my children 1 at a time but I don't see a family trip any time soon and that makes me very sad.  He's ok with me taking 1 child but would never let me take all 3 and leave him at home.  I think it is important for the children to have shared memories so this makes me very sad.
> 
> We really enjoyed the ASMu family suites.  We LOVED Toy Story Mania. We tried Mission Space (green team) for the first time and all 3 kids loved it-even my DH liked it.  I found it funny to see 3 nuns in full habbits on the ride with us.  My oldest DD had ridden Dinosaur years ago and hated it but this year all 3 kids loved it expecially my youngest DD(5).  We also tried mini golf at Winterland/Summerland for the first time and enjoyed it.   We did that the morning of Tropical Storm Fay before the rains started and then went to see Wall E.
> 
> I bought fabric before we left for my youngest's first day of Kindergarten so I better get started on that.  The older 2 start Tuesday.  She goes for testing for about 1/2 hour on Wednesday and her first full day is Thurdsay but I hope to get the outfit made on Monday.  I think I'll do a peasant top with an a-line shape and capris.


Welcome home  Sorry about DH not having as much fun as you had hoped in WDW.  Maybe he will change his mind in time.  At least he isn't stopping you from taking them even if it is one at a time.


----------



## minnie2

Here are some purses Nikki made!   She decided she wanted to learn how to sew.  I worked the foot pedal because I wasn't sure she could control it.   She sewed all the sides and the straps.    The one with the purple button is hers for our trip in Nov.  I wanted to make my niece a smaller version just to have a matching one like her big cousin.  Well Nikki's girlfriend saw Nikki's and loved it so Nik had to make one for her.  Well she has a 2 yr old little sister and I couldn't leave her out.  So I made the fabric stretch!  Nik's has the fairies on the inside the others have a purple gingham.  Nik also sewed the brown button on for the most part by her self.  I just really closed the purses up  I thought that might be to hard to maneuver for a 8 yr old.'
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She also had her 1st cheer game yesterday!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The girl on the left is one of her best friends.  During the game her mommy had baby number 6!!!!!  Every kids is just an absolute doll!  Her younger brother is Kyle's best buddy too.  Nikki and her friend made up a cheer that her aunt video taped to show her mom.  It was so funny!  I think it was 'push em out pushem out go big mommy!  LOL  The original was push em back push em back go big d!     So any way now I have a little baby to make something for!  I think I will buy her something small and when I finish my WDW stuff I will make something.  No clue what!  Any ideas?????


This is her walking out on to the field.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Since I am the coach DH got some GOD AWFUL pictures of me but I am not posting them!  maybe if he gets one where I am not making a face or look like the blob I will!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

PrincessKell said:


>



That turned out really cute!


CastleCreations said:


>



Cute!  My kids love Grinch!  They watch it all year long!



minnie2 said:


> Here are some purses Nikki made!   She decided she wanted to learn how to sew.  I worked the foot pedal because I wasn't sure she could control it.   She sewed all the sides and the straps.    The one with the purple button is hers for our trip in Nov.  I wanted to make my niece a smaller version just to have a matching one like her big cousin.  Well Nikki's girlfriend saw Nikki's and loved it so Nik had to make one for her.  Well she has a 2 yr old little sister and I couldn't leave her out.  So I made the fabric stretch!  Nik's has the fairies on the inside the others have a purple gingham.  Nik also sewed the brown button on for the most part by her self.  I just really closed the purses up  I thought that might be to hard to maneuver for a 8 yr old.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She also had her 1st cheer game yesterday!



Good job on the bags...I know she was happy to do that.  My DD loves to help with stuff.  She is going to be making pillows for Christmas for people.  She is so excited.

Love the game pics.  She looks really cute!


----------



## Twins+2more

CastleCreations said:


> Here is my latest. I've taken a break from the cruise clothes to work on something for  . I've had the grinch panels forever and finally decided to cut them up. This is my 4th Vida and I love this pattern. It's so quick and easy. From cutting to finish, took 2 hours, and that was with lots of interruption. Not too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been on the computer too much lately. Just working a LOT!! I love all of the new stuff...especially the bags. Very cute! I'd love to have all of them.



This is AWSOME, we love the grinch here


----------



## Twins+2more

Linnette, Im so glad your okay.  Now go get your check up so that we can be assured of it.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

lovesdumbo said:


> Hi All!
> 
> We're home.  We had a great time but I'm in a serious post Disney trip funk.  I think this might have been our last family trip.  My DH just doesn't enjoy Dinsey.  I will continue to take trips with my children 1 at a time but I don't see a family trip any time soon and that makes me very sad.  He's ok with me taking 1 child but would never let me take all 3 and leave him at home.  I think it is important for the children to have shared memories so this makes me very sad.
> 
> We really enjoyed the ASMu family suites.  We LOVED Toy Story Mania. We tried Mission Space (green team) for the first time and all 3 kids loved it-even my DH liked it.  I found it funny to see 3 nuns in full habbits on the ride with us.  My oldest DD had ridden Dinosaur years ago and hated it but this year all 3 kids loved it expecially my youngest DD(5).  We also tried mini golf at Winterland/Summerland for the first time and enjoyed it.   We did that the morning of Tropical Storm Fay before the rains started and then went to see Wall E.
> 
> I bought fabric before we left for my youngest's first day of Kindergarten so I better get started on that.  The older 2 start Tuesday.  She goes for testing for about 1/2 hour on Wednesday and her first full day is Thurdsay but I hope to get the outfit made on Monday.  I think I'll do a peasant top with an a-line shape and capris.



Sorry to hear that your DH didn't have fun. Hopefully he will come around. My Dh did a little bit. Atleast he will let you enjoy time with the children.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

I went shopping...kid free!!!!  No, while I was back home yesterday for the funeral of my Granny's BFF, I talked mom in to going by Hancock's.  Wasn't too hard...she was picking out fabric for me to make her stuff! 

I also had a trip to Wal-mart and a thrift store on Friday.

The fabrics on the left are for the bag for my neighbor, the blue roses in the middle are for a bag for my Mom, and on the right was supposed to be for DD, Katie.  She does not like the ballet girl fabric.   She wants something a little different.  I told her a long time ago to tell me if she does not like something and I would not be mad.  So she did!  Oh well...i'm going to make a bag for my BFF's little girl.






But look at this...it is sooooo cute!!!!






Then...my thrift store finds...are you ready?  




(yes, that is a Cheerwine stain on my white carpet! )

I paid $3 for the storybooks and $2 for the panels!!!!  Yipee!  Love good deals!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I went shopping...kid free!!!!  No, while I was back home yesterday for the funeral of my Granny's BFF, I talked mom in to going by Hancock's.  Wasn't too hard...she was picking out fabric for me to make her stuff!
> 
> I also had a trip to Wal-mart and a thrift store on Friday.
> 
> The fabrics on the left are for the bag for my neighbor, the blue roses in the middle are for a bag for my Mom, and on the right was supposed to be for DD, Katie.  She does not like the ballet girl fabric.   She wants something a little different.  I told her a long time ago to tell me if she does not like something and I would not be mad.  So she did!  Oh well...i'm going to make a bag for my BFF's little girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But look at this...it is sooooo cute!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then...my thrift store finds...are you ready?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yes, that is a Cheerwine stain on my white carpet! )
> 
> I paid $3 for the storybooks and $2 for the panels!!!!  Yipee!  Love good deals!


Love the deals that you got. I too love that ballerina fabric, but Jenna won't let me make her anything with it.  She says it's too babyish. I don't see it.


----------



## jham

Cathy was that you that gave me the heads up about being able to make February ADRs today?  THANK YOU!!!    I was just able to make them and got pretty much my choice of anything I wanted!!!


----------



## Disney 4 Me

CastleCreations said:


> Here is my latest. I've taken a break from the cruise clothes to work on something for  . I've had the grinch panels forever and finally decided to cut them up. This is my 4th Vida and I love this pattern. It's so quick and easy. From cutting to finish, took 2 hours, and that was with lots of interruption. Not too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been on the computer too much lately. Just working a LOT!! I love all of the new stuff...especially the bags. Very cute! I'd love to have all of them.



This is wonderful!! I love your creations.


----------



## Disney 4 Me

lovesdumbo said:


> Hi All!
> 
> We're home.  We had a great time but I'm in a serious post Disney trip funk.  I think this might have been our last family trip.  My DH just doesn't enjoy Dinsey.  I will continue to take trips with my children 1 at a time but I don't see a family trip any time soon and that makes me very sad.  He's ok with me taking 1 child but would never let me take all 3 and leave him at home.  I think it is important for the children to have shared memories so this makes me very sad.
> 
> We really enjoyed the ASMu family suites.  We LOVED Toy Story Mania. We tried Mission Space (green team) for the first time and all 3 kids loved it-even my DH liked it.  I found it funny to see 3 nuns in full habbits on the ride with us.  My oldest DD had ridden Dinosaur years ago and hated it but this year all 3 kids loved it expecially my youngest DD(5).  We also tried mini golf at Winterland/Summerland for the first time and enjoyed it.   We did that the morning of Tropical Storm Fay before the rains started and then went to see Wall E.
> 
> I bought fabric before we left for my youngest's first day of Kindergarten so I better get started on that.  The older 2 start Tuesday.  She goes for testing for about 1/2 hour on Wednesday and her first full day is Thurdsay but I hope to get the outfit made on Monday.  I think I'll do a peasant top with an a-line shape and capris.



I'm sorry your DH doesn't like Disney. Mine doesn't, either. He'll go every once in awhile, but I take my 3 kids and leave him at home more often than not. I think he likes the break!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Camping Griswalds said:


> We had a trip similar to yours in 2006.  I was fully aware of how disperate my childrens ages were ( at the time, 18 months,9.5 and 13.5), and how grumpy my DH could be about Disney.  Since then we have taken smaller family trips, and one large trip to Universal and IOA, SeaWorld and Busch Gardens.  The older kids were happier.  I have since taken just DD to Disney in January, and will be again in 10 days.  While it's not the same as a big family trip there, it is magical all on it's own.  so don't lose hope.  We are planning a mini 3 day weekend trip together the 5 of us in October to a local theme park.  These shorter mini trips seem to work better for everyone.  Plus the 16 and 12 yo will bring a friend.  Anyway, the good news is, that the older 2 have made some noise about going back to Disney again...so all hope is not lost, but until that happens, I am enjoying my daughter at Disney.


Thanks for the kind words and hope.  I was sure our Oct 2005 to the Poly was our last.  He was nasty on that trip but found out he had a thyroid problem after we got home.  He wasn't too nasty on this trip but wasn't happy.  I find it stressful and annoying traveling with someone who isn't enjoying themself.  We had friends with us during the middle of our trip so I had DH stay out of the parks a few days so I could get him just a 10 day pass instead of paying the extra $200 for a AP.  He HATED that even more than going to the parks.  He's a SAHDad so I thought he enjoy the break.  

I did find that it was busier than the previous Augusts we have been and he hates crowds.  I was thinking he would probably enjoy Jan or Feb more but I need a trip without him next. 

I do everything I can think of to make it better for him.  I do ALL the planning, packing, preparations......I'm done doing that.  He can plan the next family trip to someplace else.



minnie2 said:


> Welcome home  Sorry about DH not having as much fun as you had hoped in WDW.  Maybe he will change his mind in time.  At least he isn't stopping you from taking them even if it is one at a time.


Thanks!



minnie2 said:


> Here are some purses Nikki made!   She decided she wanted to learn how to sew.  I worked the foot pedal because I wasn't sure she could control it.   She sewed all the sides and the straps.    The one with the purple button is hers for our trip in Nov.  I wanted to make my niece a smaller version just to have a matching one like her big cousin.  Well Nikki's girlfriend saw Nikki's and loved it so Nik had to make one for her.  Well she has a 2 yr old little sister and I couldn't leave her out.  So I made the fabric stretch!  Nik's has the fairies on the inside the others have a purple gingham.  Nik also sewed the brown button on for the most part by her self.  I just really closed the purses up  I thought that might be to hard to maneuver for a 8 yr old.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She also had her 1st cheer game yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girl on the left is one of her best friends.  During the game her mommy had baby number 6!!!!!  Every kids is just an absolute doll!  Her younger brother is Kyle's best buddy too.  Nikki and her friend made up a cheer that her aunt video taped to show her mom.  It was so funny!  I think it was 'push em out pushem out go big mommy!  LOL  The original was push em back push em back go big d!     So any way now I have a little baby to make something for!  I think I will buy her something small and when I finish my WDW stuff I will make something.  No clue what!  Any ideas?????
> 
> 
> This is her walking out on to the field.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I am the coach DH got some GOD AWFUL pictures of me but I am not posting them!  maybe if he gets one where I am not making a face or look like the blob I will!


Great job on the purses!  Congrats to your friend.  How about bibs, burp cloths, diaper bag (she might like a new one), blanket, bucket hat...Is the new baby a boy or girl?  How old are her other children?



Tinka_Belle said:


> Sorry to hear that your DH didn't have fun. Hopefully he will come around. My Dh did a little bit. Atleast he will let you enjoy time with the children.


Thanks.  This was our 6th family trip.    He can plan our next family trip.  Maybe that will help him appreciate Disney better.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I went shopping...kid free!!!!  No, while I was back home yesterday for the funeral of my Granny's BFF, I talked mom in to going by Hancock's.  Wasn't too hard...she was picking out fabric for me to make her stuff!
> 
> I also had a trip to Wal-mart and a thrift store on Friday.
> 
> The fabrics on the left are for the bag for my neighbor, the blue roses in the middle are for a bag for my Mom, and on the right was supposed to be for DD, Katie.  She does not like the ballet girl fabric.   She wants something a little different.  I told her a long time ago to tell me if she does not like something and I would not be mad.  So she did!  Oh well...i'm going to make a bag for my BFF's little girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But look at this...it is sooooo cute!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then...my thrift store finds...are you ready?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yes, that is a Cheerwine stain on my white carpet! )
> 
> I paid $3 for the storybooks and $2 for the panels!!!!  Yipee!  Love good deals!


Love that fabrics for the bag.  That balerina fabric is so cute.  Great thrift store finds!  I think I paid $8 or so for my Nemo fabric panel and the story books are so expensive too.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Disney 4 Me said:


> I'm sorry your DH doesn't like Disney. Mine doesn't, either. He'll go every once in awhile, but I take my 3 kids and leave him at home more often than not. I think he likes the break!



My DH will let me take 1 at a time but doesn't like the idea of all 4 of us on a plane without him.  I don't know how he would feel about taking 2 but I wouldn't leave just 1 behind.  I would think he would like the break too but he says he wouldn't.  It's not like he's really there with us when he is there physically.  He says he doesn't like any thrill rides (he did do Dinosaur and Mission Space) so he sits those out.  He walks away when ever we see a character.  We did Philharmagic one day on our trip and a few days later went to do it in the rain and he said "we're we JUST here?"  I thought he was confused because he done Monster's Laugh Floor but he meant from a few days prior.  I have done Philharmagic more than once in day without him.  He thinks he's seen it all at Disney.


----------



## sahm1000

minnie2 said:


> Here are some purses Nikki made!   She decided she wanted to learn how to sew.  I worked the foot pedal because I wasn't sure she could control it.   She sewed all the sides and the straps.    The one with the purple button is hers for our trip in Nov.  I wanted to make my niece a smaller version just to have a matching one like her big cousin.  Well Nikki's girlfriend saw Nikki's and loved it so Nik had to make one for her.  Well she has a 2 yr old little sister and I couldn't leave her out.  So I made the fabric stretch!  Nik's has the fairies on the inside the others have a purple gingham.  Nik also sewed the brown button on for the most part by her self.  I just really closed the purses up  I thought that might be to hard to maneuver for a 8 yr old.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She also had her 1st cheer game yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girl on the left is one of her best friends.  During the game her mommy had baby number 6!!!!!  Every kids is just an absolute doll!  Her younger brother is Kyle's best buddy too.  Nikki and her friend made up a cheer that her aunt video taped to show her mom.  It was so funny!  I think it was 'push em out pushem out go big mommy!  LOL  The original was push em back push em back go big d!     So any way now I have a little baby to make something for!  I think I will buy her something small and when I finish my WDW stuff I will make something.  No clue what!  Any ideas?????
> 
> 
> This is her walking out on to the field.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I am the coach DH got some GOD AWFUL pictures of me but I am not posting them!  maybe if he gets one where I am not making a face or look like the blob I will!




Cute pictures of Nikki cheering!  I actually looked at them and thought the girl on the left had a mask on   !  It's not even that early in the morning so I have no excuse for that.  It looks like she had fun!  Grace (my DD5) has said that she wants to switch from gymnastics to cheerleading.  I'm going to look into it after we get back from WDW.






I am so sorry for everyone whose husbands don't like WDW.  I'll admit that mine isn't as gung-ho about it as I am, but he really likes it.  I hope that they will come around and keep experiencing the "magic" with you!


----------



## minnie2

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I went shopping...kid free!!!!  No, while I was back home yesterday for the funeral of my Granny's BFF, I talked mom in to going by Hancock's.  Wasn't too hard...she was picking out fabric for me to make her stuff!
> 
> I also had a trip to Wal-mart and a thrift store on Friday.
> 
> The fabrics on the left are for the bag for my neighbor, the blue roses in the middle are for a bag for my Mom, and on the right was supposed to be for DD, Katie.  She does not like the ballet girl fabric.   She wants something a little different.  I told her a long time ago to tell me if she does not like something and I would not be mad.  So she did!  Oh well...i'm going to make a bag for my BFF's little girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But look at this...it is sooooo cute!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then...my thrift store finds...are you ready?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yes, that is a Cheerwine stain on my white carpet! )
> 
> I paid $3 for the storybooks and $2 for the panels!!!!  Yipee!  Love good deals!


Great finds!!!!  I love the little girl fabric!  Sorry she won't let you use it.  I have found that Nikki likes a lot of the little girl fabrics so she says can I have pj's with it.  Which is fine for me.  She still uses the little girl fabrics but for reg outfits she helps me and we get bigger kids fabrics.  Though I am very happy to say for Disney she is all for all the princesses and Minnie stuff!  I will take what I can get!


lovesdumbo said:


> Thanks for the kind words and hope.  I was sure our Oct 2005 to the Poly was our last.  He was nasty on that trip but found out he had a thyroid problem after we got home.  He wasn't too nasty on this trip but wasn't happy.  I find it stressful and annoying traveling with someone who isn't enjoying themself.  We had friends with us during the middle of our trip so I had DH stay out of the parks a few days so I could get him just a 10 day pass instead of paying the extra $200 for a AP.  He HATED that even more than going to the parks.  He's a SAHDad so I thought he enjoy the break.
> 
> I did find that it was busier than the previous Augusts we have been and he hates crowds.  I was thinking he would probably enjoy Jan or Feb more but I need a trip without him next.
> 
> I do everything I can think of to make it better for him.  I do ALL the planning, packing, preparations......I'm done doing that.  He can plan the next family trip to someplace else.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Great job on the purses!  Congrats to your friend.  How about bibs, burp cloths, diaper bag (she might like a new one), blanket, bucket hat...Is the new baby a boy or girl?  How old are her other children?
> 
> Thanks.  This was our 6th family trip.    He can plan our next family trip.  Maybe that will help him appreciate Disney better.
> 
> 
> Love that fabrics for the bag.  That balerina fabric is so cute.  Great thrift store finds!  I think I paid $8 or so for my Nemo fabric panel and the story books are so expensive too.


I think you need to slowly talk DH into the idea of you taking the girls alone and maybe he can go on his won mini vacation at the same time?  I get the whole not wanting you all on a plan with out you.  Maybe suggest you will cal him once you are seated on the plan and as soon as you land?  That is what we do.  Dh even does that when he travels for work.

The new baby is a little   girl her 4th girl!  The oldest one if Nikki's best friend and she just turned 9.

 A diaper bag might be good.  I will wait and see what she uses next time I see her.  The bibs are a great idea too.  hummmmm...


----------



## Disney 4 Me

I made a dress for someone else!!!! So scary! One of my friends saw Aleah in her Tinker Bell pillowcase dress and wanted one for her daugher. It's a combination of Aleah's dress and the one I made for my niece. When I did the strips, I made them triangular. Love that idea!

Also, my sister bought a serger and let me use it!!!!  I practiced on this dress.   

Here's Aleah modeling it. The girl I made it for is a little older, so the dress is a bit big on her.

















It's been so long since I made anything. I have to remember how to put these in our Disboutique photobucket account.


----------



## minnie2

sahm1000 said:


> Cute pictures of Nikki cheering!  I actually looked at them and thought the girl on the left had a mask on   !  It's not even that early in the morning so I have no excuse for that.  It looks like she had fun!  Grace (my DD5) has said that she wants to switch from gymnastics to cheerleading.  I'm going to look into it after we get back from WDW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry for everyone whose husbands don't like WDW.  I'll admit that mine isn't as gung-ho about it as I am, but he really likes it.  I hope that they will come around and keep experiencing the "magic" with you!


Thanks!  Nik started tumble when she was 18 months and man is she flexible!    before this squad she took a cheer tumble class at a cheer place we have a few around her you can google cheer schools in your area.  This one is through the town.  The school was great BUT this one is just so close so that is why I like it I am hoping htey cheer for basket ball too.  If not i am back to driving a half our to get her to cheer tumble 

 about the little girls face!  I thought those stickers were alot better then the creepy swirly faces!  

George isn't into Disney like I am or the kids and it isn't his normal 1st choice for a vacation but funny thing is it was HIS idea to buy a DVC!  He said this way he can chill at the hotel , play golf , sleep late or do what ever and I can go to the parks and he can meet me later some where.  Since before it was 4 yrs between each trip when we would go I would be the Gestapo about seeing everything but now that we are dvc member I feel like I can relax and really enjoy things this trip because i know I go back the fallowing November!    Not that i am saying get a DVC but maybe talk to the hubby's that aren't huge Disney people about other things Disney offers and have them maybe do those while you go to the parks.


----------



## CampbellScot

Hey Ladies...and Tom...and everyone... 

I'm BAAAAAAAAAAACK!!!

missed y'all so much!!! I really did! I SWEAR I saw Steph in line at Magic Kingdom!

did I?

So what's the haps? Anything fun take place while I was gone? Ten days is FOREVER...and not. 

i'm one tuckered cowgirl...and already planning the next trip!

missed y'all so much!!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

lovesdumbo said:


> I do everything I can think of to make it better for him.  I do ALL the planning, packing, preparations......I'm done doing that.  He can plan the next family trip to someplace else.




This is sooooo  like my DH.  He says, "Can't we go somewhere other than Disney."  And I say, "Sure you plan it."  So it never gets done.  If I am making all of the arrangements, all of the planning, all of the packing, ALL by myself...we are going where I want to go.  Great thing is, by all of them nixing Disney this year...I get to go twice with my DD!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

CampbellScot said:


> Hey Ladies...and Tom...and everyone...
> 
> I'm BAAAAAAAAAAACK!!!
> 
> missed y'all so much!!! I really did! I SWEAR I saw Steph in line at Magic Kingdom!
> 
> did I?
> 
> So what's the haps? Anything fun take place while I was gone? Ten days is FOREVER...and not.
> 
> i'm one tuckered cowgirl...and already planning the next trip!
> 
> missed y'all so much!!



Glad you are back and safe!  How was the weather?  I hope it was magical for all of you!  Can't wait to hear!


----------



## minnie2

Disney 4 Me said:


> I made a dress for someone else!!!! So scary! One of my friends saw Aleah in her Tinker Bell pillowcase dress and wanted one for her daugher. It's a combination of Aleah's dress and the one I made for my niece. When I did the strips, I made them triangular. Love that idea!
> 
> Also, my sister bought a serger and let me use it!!!!  I practiced on this dress.
> 
> Here's Aleah modeling it. The girl I made it for is a little older, so the dress is a bit big on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been so long since I made anything. I have to remember how to put these in our Disboutique photobucket account.


beutiful!



CampbellScot said:


> Hey Ladies...and Tom...and everyone...
> 
> I'm BAAAAAAAAAAACK!!!
> 
> missed y'all so much!!! I really did! I SWEAR I saw Steph in line at Magic Kingdom!
> 
> did I?
> 
> So what's the haps? Anything fun take place while I was gone? Ten days is FOREVER...and not.
> 
> i'm one tuckered cowgirl...and already planning the next trip!
> 
> missed y'all so much!!


Welcome back!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

minnie2 said:


> Great finds!!!!  I love the little girl fabric!  Sorry she won't let you use it.  I have found that Nikki likes a lot of the little girl fabrics so she says can I have pj's with it.  Which is fine for me.  She still uses the little girl fabrics but for reg outfits she helps me and we get bigger kids fabrics.  Though I am very happy to say for Disney she is all for all the princesses and Minnie stuff!  I will take what I can get!




That is the way Kaite is...she will go all girlie in princess and Minnie stuff for WDW, but we must stay a little more low key around home.  I'll take that too!



Disney 4 Me said:


> I made a dress for someone else!!!! So scary! One of my friends saw Aleah in her Tinker Bell pillowcase dress and wanted one for her daugher. It's a combination of Aleah's dress and the one I made for my niece. When I did the strips, I made them triangular. Love that idea!
> 
> Also, my sister bought a serger and let me use it!!!!  I practiced on this dress.
> 
> Here's Aleah modeling it. The girl I made it for is a little older, so the dress is a bit big on her.



Very cute!  And so nice of your sister to share!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I finished Jocelyn's Wendy costume last night except for the hem and snaps. Here it is. I started without a pattern and that didn't turn out to well so I had to start over with a pattern and it turned out pretty good! Joci loves it! Now to start Peter Pan! I am off to Joann's w/ my coupon for pattern & to look at some more fabric - possibly for an outfit for Evie.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I finished Jocelyn's Wendy costume last night except for the hem and snaps. Here it is. I started without a pattern and that didn't turn out to well so I had to start over with a pattern and it turned out pretty good! Joci loves it! Now to start Peter Pan! I am off to Joann's w/ my coupon for pattern & to look at some more fabric - possibly for an outfit for Evie.




Oh how sweet!  Can you make mine now?  My kids are doing the Peter Pan thing too...I get to be Wendy!


----------



## sahm1000

CampbellScot said:


> Hey Ladies...and Tom...and everyone...
> 
> I'm BAAAAAAAAAAACK!!!
> 
> missed y'all so much!!! I really did! I SWEAR I saw Steph in line at Magic Kingdom!
> 
> did I?
> 
> So what's the haps? Anything fun take place while I was gone? Ten days is FOREVER...and not.
> 
> i'm one tuckered cowgirl...and already planning the next trip!
> 
> missed y'all so much!!



Welcome Home!  Glad you're back.  Hope the weather was okay for you!  Now write that trip report, we're all dying to read it!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I finished Jocelyn's Wendy costume last night except for the hem and snaps. Here it is. I started without a pattern and that didn't turn out to well so I had to start over with a pattern and it turned out pretty good! Joci loves it! Now to start Peter Pan! I am off to Joann's w/ my coupon for pattern & to look at some more fabric - possibly for an outfit for Evie.



Great job!  She makes a really cute Wendy!



Disney 4 Me said:


> I made a dress for someone else!!!! So scary! One of my friends saw Aleah in her Tinker Bell pillowcase dress and wanted one for her daugher. It's a combination of Aleah's dress and the one I made for my niece. When I did the strips, I made them triangular. Love that idea!
> 
> Also, my sister bought a serger and let me use it!!!!  I practiced on this dress.
> 
> Here's Aleah modeling it. The girl I made it for is a little older, so the dress is a bit big on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been so long since I made anything. I have to remember how to put these in our Disboutique photobucket account.



I have the pillowcases but haven't decided what to do with them.  Love teh way your dress turned out!  Great job!

Now once you figure out the photobucket account would you help me?  I tried very unsuccessfully to put my pictures in the other day and couldn't figure it out  !  I swear I'm smarter in real life than I am online!


----------



## mrsmiller

my neighbors were blasting music till 3:00 am !!!  My husband did not want me to call the cops because we are new to this neighborhood and did not want any trouble!!!!    

SO  I entertained myself making a  handbag for my niece

















linnette


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Disney 4 Me said:


>


That is so cute. I love the color choice.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>


She is the cutest Wendy!!



mrsmiller said:


> my neighbors were blasting music till 3:00 am !!!  My husband did not want me to call the cops because we are new to this neighborhood and did not want any trouble!!!!
> 
> SO  I entertained myself making a  handbag for my niece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linnette


We have upstairs neighbors that do the same thing. They play Mexican music really loud and sometimes it is hard to sleep. That bag is really cute.


----------



## Fingerpaints

Please be kind.     This is my first post among such great talents.  I make a lot of clothes for our Disney trips.  This is my Giselle dress for MNSSHP.


----------



## TwoOwls

Fingerpaints said:


> Please be kind.     This is my first post among such great talents.  I make a lot of clothes for our Disney trips.  This is my Giselle dress for MNSSHP.



Long time lurker, first time poster.

This dress looks awesome. Did you use a pattern? You did a really great job.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Fingerpaints said:


> Please be kind.     This is my first post among such great talents.  I make a lot of clothes for our Disney trips.  This is my Giselle dress for MNSSHP.


That looks really great!! Did you use a pattern? If you did which one did you use?


----------



## Fingerpaints

Tinka_Belle said:


> That looks really great!! Did you use a pattern? If you did which one did you use?



You know I referenced a couple but only used them for piecing the skirt.  I made the pattern for the bodice myself.


----------



## aimeeg

I have not posted in forever and a day but I am procrastinating. 

OMG . . . Giselle is stunning! My DD would die for that dress. I have been looking forever for teal fabric like that. I just have not been able to find it. errrr

My older DD and I are going to WDW on a Mother Daughter trip. She is excited to say the least! 

Here is a couple of things I have made her.


----------



## I~heart~Mickey

aimeeg said:


> I have not posted in forever and a day but I am procrastinating.
> 
> OMG . . . Giselle is stunning! My DD would die for that dress. I have been looking forever for teal fabric like that. I just have not been able to find it. errrr
> 
> My older DD and I are going to WDW on a Mother Daughter trip. She is excited to say the least!
> 
> Here is a couple of things I have made her.



AMAZING!!! You are very talented!!! I am very jealous!!! Did you make those this Ava's (isn't that the name of the girl bot in Walle?) on the bows? What did you make them out of?


I was looking at applique designs on  and was wondering how to know how to cut the fabric for each part that is a different color on the applique? Do you print out the design first and then cut? Does this make sense? 

I am really wanting to get a embroidery machine and would love some recommendation!!!


----------



## teresajoy

PrincessKell said:


> Ok well I had a little trouble with the thread jamming up in the machine with the elastic! It really bugged me. But I seemed to sew on the knit just fine. here are the shorts.


Very cute!!! 


minnie2 said:


> Here are some purses Nikki made!   She decided she wanted to learn how to sew.  I worked the foot pedal because I wasn't sure she could control it.   She sewed all the sides and the straps.    The one with the purple button is hers for our trip in Nov.  I wanted to make my niece a smaller version just to have a matching one like her big cousin.  Well Nikki's girlfriend saw Nikki's and loved it so Nik had to make one for her.  Well she has a 2 yr old little sister and I couldn't leave her out.  So I made the fabric stretch!  Nik's has the fairies on the inside the others have a purple gingham.  Nik also sewed the brown button on for the most part by her self.  I just really closed the purses up  I thought that might be to hard to maneuver for a 8 yr old.'


Great job Niki!!!! 


The Moonk's Mom said:


> But look at this...it is sooooo cute!!!!


That is so cute!!!!!!!! I love it! 



Disney 4 Me said:


> I made a dress for someone else!!!! So scary! One of my friends saw Aleah in her Tinker Bell pillowcase dress and wanted one for her daugher. It's a combination of Aleah's dress and the one I made for my niece. When I did the strips, I made them triangular. Love that idea!
> 
> Also, my sister bought a serger and let me use it!!!!  I practiced on this dress.
> 
> Here's Aleah modeling it. The girl I made it for is a little older, so the dress is a bit big on her.


It looks great!!!! It is so scary to make other people things, isn't it! I just finished a Giselle dress for a lady on the Dis, and I was scared to death until she emailed me to tell me she loved it! Phew! We are our own worst critic! 



CampbellScot said:


> Hey Ladies...and Tom...and everyone...
> 
> I'm BAAAAAAAAAAACK!!!
> 
> missed y'all so much!!! I really did! I SWEAR I saw Steph in line at Magic Kingdom!
> 
> did I?
> 
> So what's the haps? Anything fun take place while I was gone? Ten days is FOREVER...and not.
> 
> i'm one tuckered cowgirl...and already planning the next trip!
> 
> missed y'all so much!!



We missed you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I was hoping you'd stop in and say hi today!!!! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I finished Jocelyn's Wendy costume last night except for the hem and snaps. Here it is. I started without a pattern and that didn't turn out to well so I had to start over with a pattern and it turned out pretty good! Joci loves it! Now to start Peter Pan! I am off to Joann's w/ my coupon for pattern & to look at some more fabric - possibly for an outfit for Evie.


That looks fantastic!!!! 


mrsmiller said:


> my neighbors were blasting music till 3:00 am !!!  My husband did not want me to call the cops because we are new to this neighborhood and did not want any trouble!!!!
> 
> SO  I entertained myself making a  handbag for my niece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linnette


Great job Linnette!!! I'm sorry about the neighbors though! 


sahm1000 said:


> Welcome Home!  Glad you're back.  Hope the weather was okay for you!  Now write that trip report, we're all dying to read it!
> 
> 
> 
> Great job!  She makes a really cute Wendy!
> 
> 
> 
> I have the pillowcases but haven't decided what to do with them.  Love teh way your dress turned out!  Great job!
> 
> Now once you figure out the photobucket account would you help me?  I tried very unsuccessfully to put my pictures in the other day and couldn't figure it out  !  I swear I'm smarter in real life than I am online!


I have a tutorial, did you try using that? 



Fingerpaints said:


> Please be kind.     This is my first post among such great talents.  I make a lot of clothes for our Disney trips.  This is my Giselle dress for MNSSHP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



That is gorgeous!!!!! The fabric you found looks wonderful!

It's funny that you would post this, because I just made one too! (for someone else)


----------



## luvinyou

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I finished Jocelyn's Wendy costume last night except for the hem and snaps. Here it is. I started without a pattern and that didn't turn out to well so I had to start over with a pattern and it turned out pretty good! Joci loves it! Now to start Peter Pan! I am off to Joann's w/ my coupon for pattern & to look at some more fabric - possibly for an outfit for Evie.



Adorable!  I can't wait to see Peter Pan



mrsmiller said:


> my neighbors were blasting music till 3:00 am !!!  My husband did not want me to call the cops because we are new to this neighborhood and did not want any trouble!!!!
> 
> SO  I entertained myself making a  handbag for my niece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linnette



Cute bag, I love the fabric



Fingerpaints said:


> Please be kind.     This is my first post among such great talents.  I make a lot of clothes for our Disney trips.  This is my Giselle dress for MNSSHP.



This gorgeous!  The teal fabric is absolutely perfect



aimeeg said:


> I have not posted in forever and a day but I am procrastinating.
> 
> OMG . . . Giselle is stunning! My DD would die for that dress. I have been looking forever for teal fabric like that. I just have not been able to find it. errrr
> 
> My older DD and I are going to WDW on a Mother Daughter trip. She is excited to say the least!
> 
> Here is a couple of things I have made her.



Your work is fantastic.  They are all great, but I love the Sleeping Beauty one


----------



## aimeeg

Thanks so much the Eva bows were made by an  seller- Waughzee. She also did the Sleeping Beauty tiara and about 100 other things for us. My other favorite bow seller is Little_Lady_Bowtique. She does all the really fun loopy bows. We are seriously spoiled!!! 

DD is going to wear the SB dress to the fancy shmancy tea party at the Grand Floridian. It has bling all over it. I still have to make a few alterations to the top.






More for our trip.












Here are a couple others.






This was for the first day of school.






Here are some other random ones. :0


----------



## kjbrown

jessica52877 said:


> Do you have a link to the wallet? I would love to try something new.





Jajone said:


> One of the YCMT designers, that*darn*kat, has a free wallet tutorial on her blog.  Haven't tried it yet, but printed it out...





I'd like the link too. I've looked in the bookmarks and didn't really find what I had in mind.
Wait, I think I found it and it's exactly what I am looking for!
http://darnkat.wordpress.com/quilted-fabric-wallet-tutorial/[/QUOTE]

Yep, that's it!  Let me know how it goes if you do it.  I really liked her bag but haven't tried the wallet yet.



mommyof2princesses said:


> I want to thank everyone for you prayers and kind words!  I am here crying just knowing that so many of you care.  Dh is not worried and he did get a nice severance package.  Tuesday I send him on a job hunt as the last 3 days with him home was enough to drive me insane!  He was very unhappy at his job and I am hoping he will find something that he enjoys.  We are willing to relocate as long as a Disney store or Disney World are nearby for me to work...but for right now we hope to find something close to home!  thanks again for all the kind words...
> 
> And now...it is raining again!  Perhaps we will get out of this drought!  We had 11 inches on Wed!



I know what you mean about DH at home!  My DH was home ONE day and started doing "projects".   Please just find a job!!   



clairemolly said:


> Claire calls my FIL "Dude".
> 
> He didn't want to be Papa or Pepaw or anything like that like some of his friends are called.  He also was only 56 when she was born, so he thought he was too young to be a Grandpa.  So he wanted to be the "Grandpa Dude".   Five years later, that's what we all call him, including my 2 1/2 yo nephew!  My MIL calls him that sometimes when she is talking to me now.  Their house is "Grandma and Dude's house".



We have a mimi, a papa, a grammy and a grandma in our family.  



NaeNae said:


> There was no practicing to it.  My machine did all of the work. I have an embroidery machine and I bought machine applique designs from a great lady on .  All I had to do was pick the material and stick it to the fabric, trim it, and let my wonderful machine do all of that satin stitch around them.  I love my machine, both to sew on and for embroidery.



DH teases me that it isn't sewing if I can walk away and get a snack while the machine does the work!   



teresajoy said:


> I just liked it if they remembered that Heather and I weren't the same person when I worked at the daycare.  Seriously, they would bring presents for my Mom and for Heather and then nothing for me! Or, put to Barbara (my mom)and helpers! We had a small in-home daycare, it's not like there were a bunch of helpers, just me and Heather!



Sheesh!  My two kids go to a full size daycare.  The teachers change kind of often, but I still make sure I know all of their names!



aimeeg said:


> More for our trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was for the first day of school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some other random ones. :0



Super cute!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Disney 4 Me said:


> I made a dress for someone else!!!! So scary! One of my friends saw Aleah in her Tinker Bell pillowcase dress and wanted one for her daugher. It's a combination of Aleah's dress and the one I made for my niece. When I did the strips, I made them triangular. Love that idea!
> 
> Also, my sister bought a serger and let me use it!!!!  I practiced on this dress.
> 
> Here's Aleah modeling it. The girl I made it for is a little older, so the dress is a bit big on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been so long since I made anything. I have to remember how to put these in our Disboutique photobucket account.


Beautiful!!!  Your friend will LOVE it!!!  I'm sure her DD will flip too!!!!



CampbellScot said:


> Hey Ladies...and Tom...and everyone...
> 
> I'm BAAAAAAAAAAACK!!!
> 
> missed y'all so much!!! I really did! I SWEAR I saw Steph in line at Magic Kingdom!
> 
> did I?
> 
> So what's the haps? Anything fun take place while I was gone? Ten days is FOREVER...and not.
> 
> i'm one tuckered cowgirl...and already planning the next trip!
> 
> missed y'all so much!!


Welcome back!   Hope you had a great trip. 



Camping Griswalds said:


> This is sooooo  like my DH.  He says, "Can't we go somewhere other than Disney."  And I say, "Sure you plan it."  So it never gets done.  If I am making all of the arrangements, all of the planning, all of the packing, ALL by myself...we are going where I want to go.  Great thing is, by all of them nixing Disney this year...I get to go twice with my DD!


I really am going to let him come up with something else next year.  I actually feel better about things tonight.  We went to MIL's today and I cut out my youngest's first day of school outfit.  MIL has a huge bar in her basement that is great for cutting out and the kids were outside playing so I had peace & quiet.  I was thinking about things and am OK with Disney being my thing.  He really doesn't need to go anymore.  I won't stop going.  I've got plans for at least Feb 09 with oldest DD (9), May 09 for my birthday with DS(8), Jan 10 for DD's 7th birthday (I took other 2 for their 7th birthdays.  



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I finished Jocelyn's Wendy costume last night except for the hem and snaps. Here it is. I started without a pattern and that didn't turn out to well so I had to start over with a pattern and it turned out pretty good! Joci loves it! Now to start Peter Pan! I am off to Joann's w/ my coupon for pattern & to look at some more fabric - possibly for an outfit for Evie.


Perfect!  We went to MNSSHP one year with my kids as Wendy, Peter Pan and Tink.  I just used a princess blue nightgown   and store bought Tink costume but I did make Peter Pan costume.  I bought the hat at Disney though.



mrsmiller said:


> my neighbors were blasting music till 3:00 am !!!  My husband did not want me to call the cops because we are new to this neighborhood and did not want any trouble!!!!
> 
> SO  I entertained myself making a  handbag for my niece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linnette


WOW!!!!  I'm sure she'll love it!  Hope you have quiet tonight!



Fingerpaints said:


> Please be kind.     This is my first post among such great talents.  I make a lot of clothes for our Disney trips.  This is my Giselle dress for MNSSHP.


That is great!


----------



## eeyore3847

aimeeg said:


>




Love them all Aimee!!!!! These 2 are my fav's!!


----------



## eeyore3847

Just wanted to share with you all my new sets for our trip in October... They are matching! I love how these turned out. I do not think I have shared these. Maybe I did . If so sorry









Lori


----------



## SallyfromDE

eeyore3847 said:


> Just wanted to share with you all my new sets for our trip in October... They are matching! I love how these turned out. I do not think I have shared these. Maybe I did . If so sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



These are cute. I've got my eye on some Jack and Sally machine appliques for something ...... I've no idea what, yet.


----------



## SallyfromDE

aimeeg said:


> Thanks so much Eva was made by an  seller- Waughzee. She also did the Sleeping Beauty tiara and about 100 other things for us. My other favorite bow seller is Little_Lady_Bowtique. She does all the really fun loopy bows. We are seriously spoiled!!!
> 
> DD is going to wear the SB dress to the fancy shmancy tea party at the Grand Floridian. It has bling all over it. I still have to make a few alterations to the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More for our trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was for the first day of school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some other random ones. :0



Everything looks wonderful. I thought you made your own customs? Or is just some?


----------



## aimeeg

SallyfromDE said:


> Everything looks wonderful. I thought you made your own customs? Or is just some?



I make everything myself. I do have two friends who do all the bows. I do not make bows. They really suck! LOL I know my limits!  The bows they make are wonderful. I would rather just throw money at them.


----------



## eeyore3847

aimeeg said:


> I make everything myself. I do have two friends who do all the bows. I do not make bows. They really suck! LOL I know my limits!  The bows they make are wonderful. I would rather just throw money at them.



I suck at them too! It is easier to pay someone than do it myself. hahaha

Lori


----------



## PrincessKell

Disney 4 Me said:


> I made a dress for someone else!!!! So scary! One of my friends saw Aleah in her Tinker Bell pillowcase dress and wanted one for her daugher. It's a combination of Aleah's dress and the one I made for my niece. When I did the strips, I made them triangular. Love that idea!
> 
> Also, my sister bought a serger and let me use it!!!!  I practiced on this dress.
> 
> Here's Aleah modeling it. The girl I made it for is a little older, so the dress is a bit big on her.



Soo cute. 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>



I love wendy. great job.



mrsmiller said:


> my neighbors were blasting music till 3:00 am !!!  My husband did not want me to call the cops because we are new to this neighborhood and did not want any trouble!!!!
> 
> SO  I entertained myself making a  handbag for my niece



Ugh...I soooo feel ya on the music. My neighbors do it too.



Fingerpaints said:


> Please be kind.     This is my first post among such great talents.  I make a lot of clothes for our Disney trips.  This is my Giselle dress for MNSSHP.



OOoh I would soo love to have that dress! Awesome job!~ 



aimeeg said:


> I have not posted in forever and a day but I am procrastinating.
> 
> OMG . . . Giselle is stunning! My DD would die for that dress. I have been looking forever for teal fabric like that. I just have not been able to find it. errrr
> 
> My older DD and I are going to WDW on a Mother Daughter trip. She is excited to say the least!
> 
> Here is a couple of things I have made her.





aimeeg said:


> Thanks so much Eva was made by an  seller- Waughzee. She also did the Sleeping Beauty tiara and about 100 other things for us. My other favorite bow seller is Little_Lady_Bowtique. She does all the really fun loopy bows. We are seriously spoiled!!!
> 
> DD is going to wear the SB dress to the fancy shmancy tea party at the Grand Floridian. It has bling all over it. I still have to make a few alterations to the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More for our trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was for the first day of school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some other random ones. :0



I was just thinking about you this morning! I always love your work. These outfits are just sooooo fantastic! I love them all!! 



eeyore3847 said:


> Just wanted to share with you all my new sets for our trip in October... They are matching! I love how these turned out. I do not think I have shared these. Maybe I did . If so sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Georgia would love that outfit. She loves Jack!


----------



## aimeeg

eeyore3847 said:


> Just wanted to share with you all my new sets for our trip in October... They are matching! I love how these turned out. I do not think I have shared these. Maybe I did . If so sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Stunning as usual! These are so cute! Your son looks adorable. He almost makes me want to have a boy.  

Great Job!!


----------



## eeyore3847

aimeeg said:


> Stunning as usual! These are so cute! Your son looks adorable. He almost makes me want to have a boy.
> 
> Great Job!!



oh you can surely borrow him for a day or two.... hahaha, you may decide no boys.... At this moment he is pushing a baby stroller through the house screeming "beep beep". 

Lori


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Am I lose my mind or are the instructions for the crayon rolls not in the bookmarks????  One of my DD's little buddies from Day Care starts Kindergarten this week.  His goodbye party is on Thursday so I wanted to make him one and get some other kind of "school supplies" for him.  Unless anyone else has a good suggestion for a Going to K present


----------



## kpgriffin

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Am I lose my mind or are the instructions for the crayon rolls not in the bookmarks????  One of my DD's little buddies from Day Care starts Kindergarten this week.  His goodbye party is on Thursday so I wanted to make him one and get some other kind of "school supplies" for him.  Unless anyone else has a good suggestion for a Going to K present



I was just looking at this right before I read your post. Here is one of the links from the bookmarks. It looks so easy. 

http://www.skiptomylou.org/2007/04/25/on-a-roll/


----------



## I~heart~Mickey

aimeeg said:


> Thanks so much the Eva bows were made by an  seller- Waughzee. She also did the Sleeping Beauty tiara and about 100 other things for us. My other favorite bow seller is Little_Lady_Bowtique. She does all the really fun loopy bows. We are seriously spoiled!!!
> 
> DD is going to wear the SB dress to the fancy shmancy tea party at the Grand Floridian. It has bling all over it. I still have to make a few alterations to the top.
> 
> 
> More for our trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE DID YOU GET THIS FABRIC????? I LOVE IT!!!! All of your customs are amazing!!!


----------



## GoofyG

Here is the rest of Attikus's customs.  I post a picture in a day or two of his pirate costume.  It's soooo CUTE!


----------



## ncmomof2

aimeeg -  Everything is stunning!  My daughter would flip for the Ariel outfit.  She goes NUTS whenever she see Ariel.


----------



## sahm1000

Fingerpaints said:


> Please be kind.     This is my first post among such great talents.  I make a lot of clothes for our Disney trips.  This is my Giselle dress for MNSSHP.



Wow, that is a fantastic job!  Love the fabric, and everything!  I wish I had the talent to make my own pattern.  



teresajoy said:


> I have a tutorial, did you try using that?



Yep!  Like I said, I swear I'm smarter in real life than I am online!  I sat there with a tab opened to your tutorial and one to the photobucket account and still couldn't figure it out.  I'm going to try it again tomorrow and see how I do.  I swear I'm smarter than this!


----------



## GoofyG

Here is a link to the little bo peep costume, with her sister the sheep!
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...endID=91383707&albumID=656219&imageID=2235351


----------



## teresajoy

sahm1000 said:


> Wow, that is a fantastic job!  Love the fabric, and everything!  I wish I had the talent to make my own pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep!  Like I said, I swear I'm smarter in real life than I am online!  I sat there with a tab opened to your tutorial and one to the photobucket account and still couldn't figure it out.  I'm going to try it again tomorrow and see how I do.  I swear I'm smarter than this!


I fear the tutorial made it sound much more complicated than it is! So, it's probably that and not you!


----------



## minnie2

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I finished Jocelyn's Wendy costume last night except for the hem and snaps. Here it is. I started without a pattern and that didn't turn out to well so I had to start over with a pattern and it turned out pretty good! Joci loves it! Now to start Peter Pan! I am off to Joann's w/ my coupon for pattern & to look at some more fabric - possibly for an outfit for Evie.


It looks great!  i can't wait to see Peter Pan!



mrsmiller said:


> my neighbors were blasting music till 3:00 am !!!  My husband did not want me to call the cops because we are new to this neighborhood and did not want any trouble!!!!
> 
> SO  I entertained myself making a  handbag for my niece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linnette


Cute and perfect!  

Sorry about the neighbors.  How rude can people be!  



Fingerpaints said:


> Please be kind.     This is my first post among such great talents.  I make a lot of clothes for our Disney trips.  This is my Giselle dress for MNSSHP.


  It came out wonderful!  



aimeeg said:


> I have not posted in forever and a day but I am procrastinating.
> 
> OMG . . . Giselle is stunning! My DD would die for that dress. I have been looking forever for teal fabric like that. I just have not been able to find it. errrr
> 
> My older DD and I are going to WDW on a Mother Daughter trip. She is excited to say the least!
> 
> Here is a couple of things I have made her.



 OMG all are so stunning!  I am having a hard time picking a favorite.  Nikki would LOVE the Sb one!!!  How did you get the bling on it?  Do you have a bedazler?  

 I had one YRS ago when they 1st came out my mom got me one it was all metal and really sturdy and now she is all mad because I have no clue where it is   this was probably 20 yrs ago that I had it! I actually saw one in Walmart!  Of coruse it is plastic but oh well.  She wants to get one for Nikki but after seeing your SB I almost want one for me again!


----------



## minnie2

For those of you who have made the protrait peasant top from YCMT I have a *QUESTION*
 I had a really bad math and cutting day when I cut the material for the easy fit pants and the top.  1st the pants when they were done they were LOW and I mean LOW rise!  So I had a very little bit of material left and added a band of material to the top of them so they were saved.  Not sure why they came out so low rise?  Maybe she needs the next size u even though she has plenty of leg room?

 Well the same day I cut the material for the top and I was looking at it again yesterday and  I realized I cut WAY to many pieces for the skirt part.  BT I don't think I made the material long enough so I was thinking of using the extra and sewing a strip to the middle since it is the same material then add the ruffle to the bottom.  This way I would have bodice to short skirt piece with the extra material on the bottom to make it the right length then the ruffle.  I am using a print material so I am hoping it won't look too bad.  

What do you guys think?


I can't get more material because it was on sale and I bought the rest of the bolt!!!!!! 

 I am so bad at math I love the pattern and i am sure it will be cute but I am to bad at math to figure out different things...   I might have to ask one of you if you don't mind to help me with the math for the next dress I am going to ake with it because I really don't want to screw it up


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

kpgriffin said:


> I was just looking at this right before I read your post. Here is one of the links from the bookmarks. It looks so easy.
> 
> http://www.skiptomylou.org/2007/04/25/on-a-roll/



Thank you!!!


----------



## iheartdisney

GoofyG said:


> Well we know there will be some cute kiddos going to disney.  What day do you arrive?  We are hitting the park or should I say MK on Sunday
> 
> I'm getting so excited   But I won't be using a suitcase!  This time it's going to be TOTES  I told my dad that there is NO WAY I can get 5 people in so few bags.  So this time I'm trying the rubber maid Totes  Let the COUNT DOWN BEGIN!
> 
> Where are you staying at?  We are off site at a condo, my parents and my dad's parents are going too.  So 9 total!  We ahve to make sure to get a 4 generation picture at our photoshoot.  We are also doing our first family picture since A.J. was born.
> 
> So keep an eye out for us, we will be pushing 2 strollers, one haveing a LOUD MOUTH 2yr old in it   I think we are at MK everyday   DD4's favorite place!



We're flying in, so we'll be hitting the parks on Friday morning! I'm so excited, this is the first time I've taken the kids for a WHOLE WEEK!!!!! They've been 2 days, then the next year for 2 days, then just in march for two days, then two weeks later for 2 more days. I"ve done a week before with DH pre-kids, so I'M EXCITED!!! (Can you tell I'm excited?) It'll be me and 3 kids, plus my mom. DH can't get off work. 
Ithink we're doing MK on Friday morning, monday morning, and possibly Wed evening as a last night thing. 
We're staying at ASMovies, and fingers are crossed for the Toy Story building. My kids would be in heaven!
So we'll either be in customs or in Mickey Tie-Dye shirts! Pushing a caboose stroller and possibly an Umbrella stroller. And I'm on the lookout for the right shoes to give DS4 an extra inch! (Space Mountain at Disneyland is his favorite ride, and he can't understand WHY he can't ride it at WDW- there is 4 inch height requiremnet difference!)


----------



## Disney 4 Me

minnie2 said:


> For those of you who have made the protrait peasant top from YCMT I have a *QUESTION*
> I had a really bad math and cutting day when I cut the material for the easy fit pants and the top.  1st the pants when they were done they were LOW and I mean LOW rise!  So I had a very little bit of material left and added a band of material to the top of them so they were saved.  Not sure why they came out so low rise?  Maybe she needs the next size u even though she has plenty of leg room?
> 
> Well the same day I cut the material for the top and I was looking at it again yesterday and  I realized I cut WAY to many pieces for the skirt part.  BT I don't think I made the material long enough so I was thinking of using the extra and sewing a strip to the middle since it is the same material then add the ruffle to the bottom.  This way I would have bodice to short skirt piece with the extra material on the bottom to make it the right length then the ruffle.  I am using a print material so I am hoping it won't look too bad.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> I can't get more material because it was on sale and I bought the rest of the bolt!!!!!!
> 
> I am so bad at math I love the pattern and i am sure it will be cute but I am to bad at math to figure out different things...   I might have to ask one of you if you don't mind to help me with the math for the next dress I am going to ake with it because I really don't want to screw it up



It sounds like it will turn out cute! But a picture or two might help. You know how we love pictures. 

As for the shorts, could you have sewn them backwards? As in the part that was supposed to be the legs you sewed as the waist and vice versa? I KNOW that's easy to mix up.


----------



## minnie2

Disney 4 Me said:


> It sounds like it will turn out cute! But a picture or two might help. You know how we love pictures.
> 
> As for the shorts, could you have sewn them backwards? As in the part that was supposed to be the legs you sewed as the waist and vice versa? I KNOW that's easy to mix up.



 Nope i don't think I got them back wards because they were pants. but maybe the original pre make my pattern pattern maybe I did wrong. 

As for pictures it is just material cute wrong right now...  
This is the material





 I am using the dark purple tink for the sleeve and the green butterfly for the base of the shirt with a Tink ruffle at the edge.  
So with my question I cut the green fabric too wide ( I doubled what it should be  so I have 4 rectangles that are too short so I was going to sew them together to make them longer but yet they should be the right width if I do that.  I was just worried about the seem in the middle I guess...

 the pants were to be the dark tink with the green trim and since the low rise incident they now have a green band at the top to match the green cuffs at the bottom!  Not what I wanted but it will e covered by the top so no biggie.

 I just hate when I make a mistake it kind of ruins the whole outfit for me.  It looks like I wanted it that way but I know it isn't so I end up getting frustrated and end up not as into the outfit as I would be if I didn't make a mistake.


----------



## SallyfromDE

aimeeg said:


> I make everything myself. I do have two friends who do all the bows. I do not make bows. They really suck! LOL I know my limits!  The bows they make are wonderful. I would rather just throw money at them.



I think I misread. You mentioned some sellers, and I think you meant the bows. I don't do bows either. I just don't have the patience for little work. All your dresses are beautiful. 



I~heart~Mickey said:


> aimeeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much the Eva bows were made by an  seller- Waughzee. She also did the Sleeping Beauty tiara and about 100 other things for us. My other favorite bow seller is Little_Lady_Bowtique. She does all the really fun loopy bows. We are seriously spoiled!!!
> 
> DD is going to wear the SB dress to the fancy shmancy tea party at the Grand Floridian. It has bling all over it. I still have to make a few alterations to the top.
> 
> 
> More for our trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE DID YOU GET THIS FABRIC????? I LOVE IT!!!! All of your customs are amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think some of it's from tea towels. I have some sitting here, waiting for me to come up with a creation. But I'm too brain dead right now. I think Aimee did a wonderful work on her dress(es).
Click to expand...


----------



## SallyfromDE

GoofyG said:


> Here is the rest of Attikus's customs.  I post a picture in a day or two of his pirate costume.  It's soooo CUTE!



I think your rompers are adorable. I've never seen the mickey fabric.


----------



## CastleCreations

Okay...where is everyone today...I know you aren't all working...LOL
Here are some photos of Lexie I took this morning..


----------



## twob4him

CastleCreations said:


> Okay...where is everyone today...I know you aren't all working...LOL
> Here are some photos of Lexie I took this morning..



I am here but keeping my distance  But I did want to say real quick..... Lexie looks just adorable!!!!  Though I would imagine its pretty hard to get your Christmas spirit on in August!!!


----------



## sahm1000

CastleCreations said:


> Okay...where is everyone today...I know you aren't all working...LOL
> Here are some photos of Lexie I took this morning..



Very cute!  Love that Grinch!  You did an excellent job as usual!


----------



## livndisney

twob4him said:


> *I am here but keeping my distance*  But I did want to say real quick..... Lexie looks just adorable!!!!  Though I would imagine its pretty hard to get your Christmas spirit on in August!!!



Cathy, this is a great quote!

I am here, but keeping my distance LOL.

Elise-how could you have put that child in a TURTLENECK today? It is HOT outside.

We just got back from a short trip to WDW.

Hope everyone is having a great holiday.


----------



## CastleCreations

livndisney said:


> Elise-how could you have put that child in a TURTLENECK today? It is HOT outside.




Hey...it's ONLY about 100 today... 
   

I'm glad to see you Cindee...I was wondering where you've been. I hope you survived the heat at WDW. We were going to head down this weekend..but it's just TOOOO HOT!! for us. You're brave!


----------



## CampbellScot

CastleCreations said:


> Okay...where is everyone today...I know you aren't all working...LOL
> Here are some photos of Lexie I took this morning..



if that child GETS any cuter I just don't know what!

Fabulous dress as always! I am SUCH a fan of the red striped stockings!! I have always called them "Who Tights"!!! 

Was this dress for any particular occasion that y'all are planning for, or is it up for grabs on  ? So stinkin cute Elisa, really! LOVES it!!!


----------



## princesskayla

Apparently my computer really liked these outfits - it wanted to post it 3 times!!


----------



## princesskayla

Double post - my computer went crazy for a second


----------



## princesskayla

I have been absent because I have been sewing up a storm. I have several more ideas to make come to life in the next few days but her is a little of what I have been up to. 

Kyler's Toy Story Army man outfit :













Kayla and Kyler matching mickey (me and DH have a matching outfit as well)









Customs for Liberty Tree Taven


----------



## Stephres

Hello all! We are back from our weekend at the beach, where we spent a lot of the time indoors thanks to Gustav! Oh well, we still had a great time.

Caught up reading and everything looks awesome, as usual. Will try to go back and comment later (after the laundry!). Missed everyone!


----------



## Twins+2more

Just wanted to let all you know that my Father in law signed a DNR today.  He said he is ready to stop fighting.   We had to take the girls up to tell their papa good bye.  My oldest Chianna is not taking it very well.  She has been crying off and on since we left about an hour ago.  He has some family coming to Ohio from Chicago and Tennessee.  I have a feeling he will leave us shortly after he gets to say good bye to all of them.  

I would appreciate any prayers for strength of the family, and a peaceful good bye to Papa Carter.  We are a huge family, and will make it thru, but it is going to be realy tough.  Lots of kids in this family.  Papa, he was the glue...the rock.  My husband will go back to the hospital tonite at 8pm.

Thanks for the thoughts.


----------



## CampbellScot

Stephres said:


> Hello all! We are back from our weekend at the beach, where we spent a lot of the time indoors thanks to Gustav! Oh well, we still had a great time.
> 
> Caught up reading and everything looks awesome, as usual. Will try to go back and comment later (after the laundry!). Missed everyone!



mini trip report perhaps?! 

I told the DVC guy about the "vortex of death" at SAB...he actually said to me "Is that what it's called?"  

yes it is...according to Steph!


----------



## juligrl

CastleCreations said:


>



That is too cute! 

On the theme of Christmas, my MIL told me today that she bought some Disney Christmas-ish fabric at Wally World.  All I know is that it's Pooh (she thinks) and a border print and my girls will be getting something made for Christmas.  Now I'm completely curious! I'd love to get a sneak peak of this fabric or else the waiting may drive me crazy.


----------



## lovesdumbo

eeyore3847 said:


> Just wanted to share with you all my new sets for our trip in October... They are matching! I love how these turned out. I do not think I have shared these. Maybe I did . If so sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


So cute.  



GoofyG said:


> Here is the rest of Attikus's customs.  I post a picture in a day or two of his pirate costume.  It's soooo CUTE!


Those are great!  Love that Mickey faric and the Aloha one too!  You are to sure to have a very magical trip!



CastleCreations said:


> Okay...where is everyone today...I know you aren't all working...LOL
> Here are some photos of Lexie I took this morning..


How cute is that on!!!!  Love the red & white tights with it.



princesskayla said:


> I have been absent because I have been sewing up a storm. I have several more ideas to make come to life in the next few days but her is a little of what I have been up to.
> 
> Kyler's Toy Story Army man outfit :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kayla and Kyler matching mickey (me and DH have a matching outfit as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Customs for Liberty Tree Taven


Those are great!  Love your green army man applique.  Your LTT outfits are wonderful!!!!!!



Twins+2more said:


> Just wanted to let all you know that my Father in law signed a DNR today.  He said he is ready to stop fighting.   We had to take the girls up to tell their papa good bye.  My oldest Chianna is not taking it very well.  She has been crying off and on since we left about an hour ago.  He has some family coming to Ohio from Chicago and Tennessee.  I have a feeling he will leave us shortly after he gets to say good bye to all of them.
> 
> I would appreciate any prayers for strength of the family, and a peaceful good bye to Papa Carter.  We are a huge family, and will make it thru, but it is going to be realy tough.  Lots of kids in this family.  Papa, he was the glue...the rock.  My husband will go back to the hospital tonite at 8pm.
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts.


 I am so sorry.  Lots of prayers for your family. 



juligrl said:


> On the theme of Christmas, my MIL told me today that she bought some Disney Christmas-ish fabric at Wally World.  All I know is that it's Pooh (she thinks) and a border print and my girls will be getting something made for Christmas.  Now I'm completely curious! I'd love to get a sneak peak of this fabric or else the waiting may drive me crazy.


Pooh Christmas fabric?????  I may have to go to WalMart!  My oldest is a Pooh fanatic!  Of course I could only make her PJ's or a pillowcase as we have no Christmas trip planned and she wouldn't wear Pooh out of the house around here.


----------



## mrsmiller

Twins+2more said:


> Just wanted to let all you know that my Father in law signed a DNR today.  He said he is ready to stop fighting.   We had to take the girls up to tell their papa good bye.  My oldest Chianna is not taking it very well.  She has been crying off and on since we left about an hour ago.  He has some family coming to Ohio from Chicago and Tennessee.  I have a feeling he will leave us shortly after he gets to say good bye to all of them.
> 
> I would appreciate any prayers for strength of the family, and a peaceful good bye to Papa Carter.  We are a huge family, and will make it thru, but it is going to be realy tough.  Lots of kids in this family.  Papa, he was the glue...the rock.  My husband will go back to the hospital tonite at 8pm.
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts.




Michelle:      

Hugs to you and your family,  in this difficult time 



I will say a prayer for you and your family ...

Linnette


----------



## princessmom29

Hi guys. I haven't posted in a while, but I have been reading and let me just say that eveyone is making great stuff.

Michelle-  


Here is what I did while Gustav was blowing:






This is for the norway princess lunch. (princess story book with 40% off cupon at joann)











I redid Sarah's pink Cindy dress for 1900 Park Faire b/c the original was HUGE!! It was one of the first commercial patterns I did and I din't realize I needed to take like 3 inches out of the bodice. For this one, I used the belle costume pattern that Heather used for Tessa's and sorta CASED that. It fits much better. The only real change I made other than taking 3 inches out of the size 3 pattern and adding an inch to the bottom of the bodice to make it fit was to make the bodice one piece in front insted of 2. It worked pretty well, and got rid of the seam down the front which bothered me for some reason?? She has on her disney store petti undreneath. I think it is just full enough.


----------



## PrincessKell

princessmom29 said:


> Here is what I did while Gustav was blowing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for the norway princess lunch. (princess story book with 40% off cupon at joann)



Oh those are both awesome! I love them both. Georgia came up and said how   cool they are and wants me to make them for her!


----------



## peachygreen

Twins+2more said:


> Just wanted to let all you know that my Father in law signed a DNR today.  He said he is ready to stop fighting.   We had to take the girls up to tell their papa good bye.  My oldest Chianna is not taking it very well.  She has been crying off and on since we left about an hour ago.  He has some family coming to Ohio from Chicago and Tennessee.  I have a feeling he will leave us shortly after he gets to say good bye to all of them.
> 
> I would appreciate any prayers for strength of the family, and a peaceful good bye to Papa Carter.  We are a huge family, and will make it thru, but it is going to be realy tough.  Lots of kids in this family.  Papa, he was the glue...the rock.  My husband will go back to the hospital tonite at 8pm.
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts.



 You and your family are in my prayers.  It is never easy when someone we love comes close to the end of their time here.


----------



## CastleCreations

CampbellScot said:


> if that child GETS any cuter I just don't know what!
> 
> Fabulous dress as always! I am SUCH a fan of the red striped stockings!! I have always called them "Who Tights"!!!
> 
> Was this dress for any particular occasion that y'all are planning for, or is it up for grabs on  ? So stinkin cute Elisa, really! LOVES it!!!



I listed it on  . My girls love the Grinch movie, but we stay far away from Universal during Christmas, when the Grinch is there...we found out the hard way with that one...LOL


----------



## CastleCreations

I found a picture of our first and only time at Universal at Christmas. We were invited to do a show out there...The today show actually...we were extras, but hey..free admission to both parks for that day, and another day, so we went. We had to be there at 4 am!! or maybe 5 am..either way, it was EARLY and FREEZING. We froze all day. Anyway, the girls were excited to see the Grinch, until he stole a sign that Ireland was holding and called her a "little chicken", she was not having it...anyway, here is a photo of them with some of the staff...sorry it's blurry.


----------



## Stephres

CampbellScot said:


> mini trip report perhaps?!
> 
> I told the DVC guy about the "vortex of death" at SAB...he actually said to me "Is that what it's called?"
> 
> yes it is...according to Steph!



I wish I could do a mini trip report, but I forgot the camera! I am so mad with myself; I took the battery out to recharge and left it at home.

I took some pictures with my mom's camera; Scrappy was so cute on the beach. If she sends me the pictures, I will be sure to post.

I cannot believe the DVC guy did not know the proper name of the vortex of death! It is unbelievable how substandard the cast member training has become.

I hope you had a wonderful time: can't wait to read your trip report!


----------



## princesskayla

princessmom29 said:


> Hi guys. I haven't posted in a while, but I have been reading and let me just say that eveyone is making great stuff.
> 
> Michelle-
> 
> 
> Here is what I did while Gustav was blowing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for the norway princess lunch. (princess story book with 40% off cupon at joann)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I redid Sarah's pink Cindy dress for 1900 Park Faire b/c the original was HUGE!! It was one of the first commercial patterns I did and I din't realize I needed to take like 3 inches out of the bodice. For this one, I used the belle costume pattern that Heather used for Tessa's and sorta CASED that. It fits much better. The only real change I made other than taking 3 inches out of the size 3 pattern and adding an inch to the bottom of the bodice to make it fit was to make the bodice one piece in front insted of 2. It worked pretty well, and got rid of the seam down the front which bothered me for some reason?? She has on her disney store petti undreneath. I think it is just full enough.




Very cute!! I love it. I am starting on the princess dresses tomorrow. Snow White is about half way done and I have to start on Cinderella. I have Belle from last year but I need to make a petti for it.  I am also making Hercules costumes for MNSSHP. I got lots left before next Monday!!


----------



## teresajoy

princessmom29 said:


> Hi guys. I haven't posted in a while, but I have been reading and let me just say that eveyone is making great stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for the norway princess lunch. (princess story book with 40% off cupon at joann)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I redid Sarah's pink Cindy dress for 1900 Park Faire b/c the original was HUGE!! It was one of the first commercial patterns I did and I din't realize I needed to take like 3 inches out of the bodice. For this one, I used the belle costume pattern that Heather used for Tessa's and sorta CASED that. It fits much better. The only real change I made other than taking 3 inches out of the size 3 pattern and adding an inch to the bottom of the bodice to make it fit was to make the bodice one piece in front insted of 2. It worked pretty well, and got rid of the seam down the front which bothered me for some reason?? She has on her disney store petti undreneath. I think it is just full enough.


I love both of these outfits!!! So pretty!! You did a fantastic job on these! I just love the pink Cindy dress!!! 



Stephres said:


> I cannot believe the DVC guy did not know the proper name of the vortex of death! It is unbelievable how substandard the cast member training has become!



Stephanie, you cracky me up!!!!!

Welcome home! 



princesskayla said:


> I have been absent because I have been sewing up a storm. I have several more ideas to make come to life in the next few days but her is a little of what I have been up to.
> 
> Kyler's Toy Story Army man outfit :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kayla and Kyler matching mickey (me and DH have a matching outfit as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Customs for Liberty Tree Taven



Kyler is so cute!!!!! I love his shirt
You guys are going to look adorable in your matching outfits! We need a picture of all of you! 
the Liberty Tree Tavern outfits are great! I don't remember seeing anyone do anything like that before!!! They are going to get so much attention!!! 





Twins+2more said:


> Just wanted to let all you know that my Father in law signed a DNR today.  He said he is ready to stop fighting.   We had to take the girls up to tell their papa good bye.  My oldest Chianna is not taking it very well.  She has been crying off and on since we left about an hour ago.  He has some family coming to Ohio from Chicago and Tennessee.  I have a feeling he will leave us shortly after he gets to say good bye to all of them.
> 
> I would appreciate any prayers for strength of the family, and a peaceful good bye to Papa Carter.  We are a huge family, and will make it thru, but it is going to be realy tough.  Lots of kids in this family.  Papa, he was the glue...the rock.  My husband will go back to the hospital tonite at 8pm.
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts.




Michelle, I'm so sorry. This must be a very hard time for you and your families. I'm glad that you have a strong family support system.  And, we are all here for you when you need us.


----------



## teresajoy

princesskayla said:


> Very cute!! I love it. I am starting on the princess dresses tomorrow. Snow White is about half way done and I have to start on Cinderella. I have Belle from last year but I need to make a petti for it.  I am also making Hercules costumes for MNSSHP. I got lots left before next Monday!!



You sound like me!! I finished 5 skirts, 5 shirts, 2 Jasmines, 1 Snow White, a Cinderella and a Kennedy Space Center outfit the week before we left! You can do it!!!    GO GO GO!!!!


----------



## kjbrown

I made this with leftover fabric for my son's quilt and the CarlaC bowling shirt...


----------



## PrincessEM&Me

twob4him said:


> *FEB DISMEET - HEADS UP!!*
> 
> Disney will be allowing you to make ADR's for Feb 1 thru 22, 2009 starting this Sunday Aug 31st. I would try to call on Sat and see what happens. That is if you know where you want to eat.....I have no idea! Yikes! We better get busy planning!



Just wanted to thank you for posting this...I took just a quick look at the BB last night and saw your post.  At first I was  because we didn't have all our choices finalized LOL.  I figured it all out and called this morning and got all the ressies we wanted!  



Tinka_Belle said:


> Here is one of Jenna in the shirt. She was getting bored because people kept getting in our way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope these are helpful. If you need more details let me know and I will take some better pics.



Love the shirt and sweet pic of pretty Jenna



peachygreen said:


> Minus the hem, which will have to wait until Megan tries it on tomorrow, I finished her dress for breakfast at Crystal Palace.  I think I only poked myself about 100 times with pins the past 2 nights putting it together.  I'm very happy with how it came out except for the zipper.  I had a little problem with the zipper, so hopefully no one will look that closely at the bottom of the zipper.
> So here is the front


Cute dress! I love toile!



karebear1 said:


> OK everyone We're getting down to crunch time! let's make a decision here!! Meet day will be FEBRUARY 8th.
> So................ what's your vote? I think we're just gonna have to go with majority rules.
> 
> IF YOU HAVE ANY OTHER IDEAS..... please feel free to make a suggestion!



Providing my schedule works out with my family I like #1 for dessert (thinking of cost) or #4...but I'm flexible!



danicaw said:


> Its Great! I have a few yards of that fabric and you are tempting me to do something with it. Soo Cute!
> Ok, so I finished my first sewing project in 9 months...give or take
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So YCMT.com here I come..... I think I might start with the easy fit pants.


Looks great....good job!



mrsmiller said:


> I believe in the power of praying , maybe that is all that I need
> Linnette


I do too...hope you've had it checked out and are doing well...



danicaw said:


> I didn't see these in big list of links, and thought I would share.....I have this seriously cute coffee fabric that I want to make into some coasters.


Love that fabric, looking forward to seeing your project!



GoofyG said:


> Well Big Sis started school on the 14th, now the 2yr old and the 3mos old started today. (me too) Miss Araeyah was soooooooooooo excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my "little man" Attikus He even smiled


Awww, so cute



sahm1000 said:


> Okay, I think I have my pictures turned so I am trying again!  Sorry for the double post of the same pictures but the sideways thing is driving me crazy and I couldn't get them to change in photobucket so I changed them on my computer and uploaded them again.


So pretty for first day of school!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Dh came home from work late Tuesday only to tell me he lost his job.   Was very unexpected.  So, for the first time in 16 yeqars he is needed to find a job.  I would love some prayers as he brings home the money to support us.  Disny Store part time is not enough to raise a family.
> 
> The next morning all our roads are flooded and it took me an additional 20 minutes to get to work myself.  I kept thinking, dh was let go for a reason.  he leaves at 5 in the am and may have not seen the flooded bridges.  The water has receeded and thank God we had no damage to our house, but we have plenty of people in our neighborhood with a lot of flood damage.
> 
> So, we are still going to Disney and I am trying to sew a storm up, homechool my children, read Twilight (which is very good and addicting) and work 28-30 hours!  So, I hope to catch up soon and will see everyone on here later!


Sorry to hear about all this going on for you  and prayers sent your way...I hope your trip is extra special!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Looky what I made last night.  I really didn't ahve anything I wanted to make the neighbor a purse out of, so I made one for my cousin (she is 11 in October)  I made her a pencil roll up out of this same fabric.  Okay...it was a place mat and these were the napkins that came with the placemats.  I have another placemat out of the same fabric, so I think I'll make her a change purse to go with it.  I think it turned out cute for my first bag!


Great job!


----------



## Stephres

teresajoy said:


> Me too! WAAAAAAY worse!



Shhhh! Don't tell Heather! 



PrincessKell said:


>



Cute! I was just thinking I would like to make some yoga pants for winter. If only we knew someone (cough) who did awesome patterns and with great directions (cough, cough) who could help us out.

Isn't it great that we can take some scraps and make an outfit just for our kid? 



PrincessEM&Me said:


> Cute Eeyore fabric and you did it proud in this outfit!



Thanks!



lovesdumbo said:


> We're home.  We had a great time but I'm in a serious post Disney trip funk.  I think this might have been our last family trip.  My DH just doesn't enjoy Dinsey.  I will continue to take trips with my children 1 at a time but I don't see a family trip any time soon and that makes me very sad.  He's ok with me taking 1 child but would never let me take all 3 and leave him at home.  I think it is important for the children to have shared memories so this makes me very sad.



I'm sorry the trip didn't turn out the way you hoped.  



minnie2 said:


>



1) Nik did a great job on the purse!

2) She looks so cute in her cheerleading outfit.

3) Can't wait to see what you make the little one.

4) Would like to see pictures of you leading the girls in cheers, please.  



The Moonk's Mom said:


>



I love the ballerinas! Must be too retro for the young, I guess.



Disney 4 Me said:


>



You did a great job on it! I am sure she will love it. Aren't sergers fun?



CampbellScot said:


> missed y'all so much!!! I really did! I SWEAR I saw Steph in line at Magic Kingdom!
> 
> did I?



I wish!  We were stuck inside all weekend playing FSUolopy (monopoly with college streets and stuff added in). 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>



Megan has a friend with a little sister Jocelyn, and she has that same pixie smile! She is so cute and that Wendy dress is absolute perfection!



mrsmiller said:


>



Gorgeous, Linette! I love the little pockets.



Fingerpaints said:


>



Oh my gosh, my mother's voice popped into my head and said, "she would be so beautiful if she smiled." That dress is awesome, and next time please post some pictures where you are smiling. You are so pretty!



kjbrown said:


> DH teases me that it isn't sewing if I can walk away and get a snack while the machine does the work!



My kids say that about my mom, she has a sewing machine that sews all by itself! Don't you wish you had one mom?  



GoofyG said:


>



I swear he is going to the best dressed baby at Disney! Love them all!



CastleCreations said:


>



So cute! I love the striped tights. Poor hot girl!



princesskayla said:


>



Great job on all of them! I would love to see your matching outfit too. Those Liberty Tree outfits are so unique!



Twins+2more said:


> Just wanted to let all you know that my Father in law signed a DNR today.  He said he is ready to stop fighting.   We had to take the girls up to tell their papa good bye.  My oldest Chianna is not taking it very well.  She has been crying off and on since we left about an hour ago.  He has some family coming to Ohio from Chicago and Tennessee.  I have a feeling he will leave us shortly after he gets to say good bye to all of them.
> 
> I would appreciate any prayers for strength of the family, and a peaceful good bye to Papa Carter.  We are a huge family, and will make it thru, but it is going to be realy tough.  Lots of kids in this family.  Papa, he was the glue...the rock.  My husband will go back to the hospital tonite at 8pm.
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts.



 I'm sorry.



princessmom29 said:


>



Cute! Love the storybook outfit and the Cinderella is too cute. I love her infectious smile too.


----------



## Sacha_L

You guys are so talented!   I am not  I do however feel I could iron on an applique  maybe  while on  I found some really cute star wars ones I know my sons would love  however, the seller started speaking in a language I don't understand  what is the difference between ebroidered/patch appilque's/ fabric iron on?   I just want something I can iron on their shirts/jeans and go.....I can wash them afterwards right? can they go in the dryer?  TIA! for any explanations!


----------



## PiperPizzaz

Hi everyone. 

I am sure there are a lot of new disboutiquers that don't remember me but, I think I am going to be back a lot more soon. I think Dh and I are going to try for another kid so maybe I will get that girl to dress up after all. Keep your fingers crossed for me.  

My Ds turns 3 next week and I *bought* him a Thomas outfit. See...I need your 'good' influence on me so I don't do horrible things like that anymore!


----------



## teresajoy

kjbrown said:


> I made this with leftover fabric for my son's quilt and the CarlaC bowling shirt...


That is SOOOOO cute!!! I love the buttons!!! Adorable, simply adorable! 


PiperPizzaz said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I am sure there are a lot of new disboutiquers that don't remember me but, I think I am going to be back a lot more soon. I think Dh and I are going to try for another kid so maybe I will get that girl to dress up after all. Keep your fingers crossed for me.
> 
> My Ds turns 3 next week and I *bought* him a Thomas outfit. See...I need your 'good' influence on me so I don't do horrible things like that anymore!



I've been wondering how you were doing! I hope you get that little girl!!! Although, boys are pretty great too!!! 

 back!!!


----------



## PrincessEM&Me

Mickeysears said:


> I wing my bag patterns too, Usually decide how I want them to look then do a pattern of my own, cothing I tend to use a pattern, but have been known to do my own


Everything looks great!



GoofyG said:


> Here's what they are wearing to Crystal Palace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attikus's outfit, sorry he's asleep so no modeling tonight!


Super job on the customs



Cherlynn25 said:


> Well we leave in the morning. i just finished my last project.  I still have to pack.... we are only a little under 2 1/2 hrs from WDW so i can do some in the morning. Thanks for all of the help, you guys are great!!!


All of your customs came out great! Have a fun trip!



ms_mckenna said:


> Hey guys. Sorry I dropped off the face of the earth lol. We have a 9 month old baby girl (who I might add reminds me a lot of Katy she might be a tad bit darker than her but the chubby cheeks and all lol) and a 2 month old baby boy with his 2 year old brother probably soon to be coming to us . We are BUSY but loving it all! The 2 year old and the 9 month old could be keepers we are keeping our fingers crossed and saying prayers everynight. I got the nursery painted and a curtain done and they all came so I have not had much time to sew. I am not complaining though because I am having a blast with the two littles.
> 
> I am here asking if anyone here makes diaper bags? If so could you PM me please?


Such good reasons to be busy!



PrincessKell said:


> Ok well I had a little trouble with the thread jamming up in the machine with the elastic! It really bugged me. But I seemed to sew on the knit just fine. here are the shorts.


Oh that's so cute!



minnie2 said:


> Here are some purses Nikki made!



Nikki, you did a fantastic job!
 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I went shopping...kid free!!!!  No, while I was back home yesterday for the funeral of my Granny's BFF, I talked mom in to going by Hancock's.  Wasn't too hard...she was picking out fabric for me to make her stuff!
> 
> I also had a trip to Wal-mart and a thrift store on Friday.
> 
> The fabrics on the left are for the bag for my neighbor, the blue roses in the middle are for a bag for my Mom, and on the right was supposed to be for DD, Katie.  She does not like the ballet girl fabric  She wants something a little different.  I told her a long time ago to tell me if she does not like something and I would not be mad.  So she did!  Oh well...i'm going to make a bag for my BFF's little girl.
> But look at this...it is sooooo cute!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid $3 for the storybooks and $2 for the panels!!!!  Yipee!  Love good deals!


You scored big! Love that ballerina fabric too bad your DD doesn't...



Disney 4 Me said:


> I made a dress for someone else!!!! So scary! One of my friends saw Aleah in her Tinker Bell pillowcase dress and wanted one for her daugher. It's a combination of Aleah's dress and the one I made for my niece. When I did the strips, I made them triangular. Love that idea!Also, my sister bought a serger and let me use it!!!! : I practiced on this dress.
> Here's Aleah modeling it. The girl I made it for is a little older, so the dress is a bit big on her.


I'm sure she'll love it!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I finished Jocelyn's Wendy costume last night except for the hem and snaps. Here it is. I started without a pattern and that didn't turn out to well so I had to start over with a pattern and it turned out pretty good! Joci loves it! Now to start Peter Pan! I am off to Joann's w/ my coupon for pattern & to look at some more fabric - possibly for an outfit for Evie.


That's one of the cutest Wendy's I've seen  



mrsmiller said:


> my neighbors were blasting music till 3:00 am !!!  My husband did not want me to call the cops because we are new to this neighborhood and did not want any trouble! SO  I entertained myself making a  handbag for my niece


Don't know if blasting music would put me in such a creative mood but it sure did good for you!



Fingerpaints said:


> Please be kind. This is my first post among such great talents.  I make a lot of clothes for our Disney trips.  This is my Giselle dress for MNSSHP.


It looks great!



aimeeg said:


> I have not posted in forever and a day but I am procrastinating.
> My older DD and I are going to WDW on a Mother Daughter trip. She is excited to say the least!
> 
> Here is a couple of things I have made her.


Fantastic!!!



eeyore3847 said:


> Just wanted to share with you all my new sets for our trip in October... They are matching! I love how these turned out. I do not think I have shared these. Maybe I did . If so sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Matching outfits are so cute! They look adorable.



CastleCreations said:


> Okay...where is everyone today...I know you aren't all working...LOL
> Here are some photos of Lexie I took this morning..


Dress is adorable and it's even better with your sweet model 



princesskayla said:


> I have been absent because I have been sewing up a storm. I have several more ideas to make come to life in the next few days but her is a little of what I have been up to.
> 
> Kyler's Toy Story Army man outfit :



Great job on all of them.  I really like the TS soldier! Esp the applique on the back!



princessmom29 said:


> Hi guys. I haven't posted in a while, but I have been reading and let me just say that eveyone is making great stuff.
> Here is what I did while Gustav was blowing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I redid Sarah's pink Cindy dress for 1900 Park Faire b/c the original was HUGE!! It was one of the first commercial patterns I did and I din't realize I needed to take like 3 inches out of the bodice. For this one, I used the belle costume pattern that Heather used for Tessa's and sorta CASED that. It fits much better. The only real change I made other than taking 3 inches out of the size 3 pattern and adding an inch to the bottom of the bodice to make it fit was to make the bodice one piece in front insted of 2. It worked pretty well, and got rid of the seam down the front which bothered me for some reason?? She has on her disney store petti undreneath. I think it is just full enough.


_Let the winds blow, I have customs to sew!_
Great use of your time!
Cinderella's pink dress is one of my favs!



kjbrown said:


> I made this with leftover fabric for my son's quilt and the CarlaC bowling shirt...


What a cutie pie! Great shirt too LOL


----------



## mrsmiller

Love all the little girls outfits posted   (I want a little girl so badly!!!!)  specially the Grinch one!!!!

I made this handbag for my son's teacher but my husband complained that it was too small for a teacher's bag so i made an extra one to be use along with the handbag but I am not too sure (as always!!!)












I added the extra bags


----------



## jham

Everyone has been sewing up some masterpieces!  I love it all.  I have been busy sewing like crazy.  I finally finished my first Vida--love it.  The applique took forever though  good thing it's just for Lily.  Jen has got us in 3 different boutiques this month and I think I have all of 2 outfits done--she literally has over 100 skirts or dresses.  I'm a lot of help, I know.   So I'm trying to use up some of the piles of fabric I have lying around and hopefully can make some money and have something leftover to donate to the school fundraiser/carnival/silent auction.  I can't keep up with commenting while sewing right now because the internet is not working on my craft room computer.  You'd think DH the software engineer would help out with that, but he thinks the internet is fine, it must be me.  This is a diagnosis from someone who never even tried to log on himself.   It's like the shoemakers children that have no shoes.


----------



## mrsmiller

can somebody tell me or direct me to a website that I can do an ebook , I have received several request to make patterns for handbags/clothing I was wondering how to do it to make it easy to share  and send links (like the applique tutorial Heather made ) for anybody who wants them 

thanks

Linnette

I was about to turn my computer off when I remember that I needed to post this:


ANYBODY WANTS AN ENTERTAINMENT 08 BOOK IT WILL EXPIRE IN NOVEMBER I WILL MAIL IT TO THE FIRST THAT PM ME

I ALSO HAVE BABY FORMULA (ENFAMIL) PLUS FORMULA COUPONS ALONG WITH SOME DIAPERS SAMPLES AND SIPPY CUPS (JUICY JUICE)
I HAVE NO NEED FOR THESE AND I KEEP GETTING THEM IN THE MAIL!!!


----------



## sahm1000

Twins+2more said:


> Just wanted to let all you know that my Father in law signed a DNR today.  He said he is ready to stop fighting.   We had to take the girls up to tell their papa good bye.  My oldest Chianna is not taking it very well.  She has been crying off and on since we left about an hour ago.  He has some family coming to Ohio from Chicago and Tennessee.  I have a feeling he will leave us shortly after he gets to say good bye to all of them.
> 
> I would appreciate any prayers for strength of the family, and a peaceful good bye to Papa Carter.  We are a huge family, and will make it thru, but it is going to be realy tough.  Lots of kids in this family.  Papa, he was the glue...the rock.  My husband will go back to the hospital tonite at 8pm.
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts.



I'll say a prayer for your family tonight.    for all of you.  



princessmom29 said:


> Hi guys. I haven't posted in a while, but I have been reading and let me just say that eveyone is making great stuff.
> 
> Michelle-
> 
> 
> Here is what I did while Gustav was blowing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for the norway princess lunch. (princess story book with 40% off cupon at joann)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I redid Sarah's pink Cindy dress for 1900 Park Faire b/c the original was HUGE!! It was one of the first commercial patterns I did and I din't realize I needed to take like 3 inches out of the bodice. For this one, I used the belle costume pattern that Heather used for Tessa's and sorta CASED that. It fits much better. The only real change I made other than taking 3 inches out of the size 3 pattern and adding an inch to the bottom of the bodice to make it fit was to make the bodice one piece in front insted of 2. It worked pretty well, and got rid of the seam down the front which bothered me for some reason?? She has on her disney store petti undreneath. I think it is just full enough.



Wow!  Those are great!


----------



## teresajoy

Linnette, the bags are amazing!!! You are so talented and generous!!! 


I made this dress for the Big Give for Karlyn last week. I had Lydia model it (she's fresh from the tub with wet hair, not apologizing, just explaining!). She was NOT happy with me though, because I told her I was going to take pictures BEFORE she threw crabapples in the road.






I should have let her throw the crabapples FIRST, because she is doing a very fine imitation of a crabapple in this picture!!! (AND I'm quite sure she has a fistfull of crab
apples behind her back!)

She may have been stomping off in this picture. But, at least I got a picture of the back!




And, this is after I let her throw the crabapples




For some reason, these pictures ended up looking pretty bad, sorry about that. Lydia said she was only going to pose for ONE picture so I guess I actually got lucky to get three! 
It's just a simple little dress, but I really liked the way it ended up looking.


----------



## peachygreen

Dang it, I left my camera cable at the office.  I just finished my first t-dress and first appliqued anything.  I think I managed to prick myself at least 100 times today and I had to take out so many stitches today.  First I sewed the teeshirt on inside out (oops) and then messed up the hem so I had to take it out too.  My hand hurts from removing stitches.  But it is completely finished.  My matching skirt is about half finished now.  I think I made it too big though.  (Okay I know I made it too big, I was adjusting the pattern and forgot I was doubling the dimensions I was adding, so instead of making it 3 inches bigger, I made it 8 inches bigger.  And then when I tried it on, it seems about 6 inches too large.  Oh well, when I gather it, it should be that bad.  


I was super excited tonight though.  I came across some fabric I'd forgotten I had.  I bought some material to make a dress for DD for Christmas 2 years ago, but ended up making something else.  Its a gorgeous material and I am very excited to find something to make her this year for Christmas with it.


----------



## teresajoy

I made Lydia's "First Day of School Ever" dress today, but haven't gotten pictures of it yet. I will definetely have some tomorrow though. 

My baby is starting school.  

I should get to bed, but I know I won't sleep even if I do. Maybe I'll give it a try though.


----------



## stefplus3

mrsmiller said:


> can somebody tell me or direct me to a website that I can do an ebook , I have received several request to make patterns for handbags/clothing I was wondering how to do it to make it easy to share  and send links (like the applique tutorial Heather made ) for anybody who wants them
> 
> thanks
> 
> Linnette
> 
> I was about to turn my computer off when I remember that I needed to post this:
> 
> 
> ANYBODY WANTS AN ENTERTAINMENT 08 BOOK IT WILL EXPIRE IN NOVEMBER I WILL MAIL IT TO THE FIRST THAT PM ME
> 
> I ALSO HAVE BABY FORMULA (ENFAMIL) PLUS FORMULA COUPONS ALONG WITH SOME DIAPERS SAMPLES AND SIPPY CUPS (JUICY JUICE)
> I HAVE NO NEED FOR THESE AND I KEEP GETTING THEM IN THE MAIL!!!




I used this site when I created one for www.ycmt.com   It worked great! I created my ebook in microsoft word and then you just upload it to the adobe site and they create the pdf file. 

http://createpdf.adobe.com/


----------



## peachygreen

CastleCreations said:


>



Too cute!  My first thought was I can't imagine how hot it must be outside though.   



princesskayla said:


> Kayla and Kyler matching mickey (me and DH have a matching outfit as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Customs for Liberty Tree Taven



Wonderful outfits.  I have been spending way too much time with the green mickey matieral today.  Your outfits are cuter than mine.  Love the LTT outfits.  



princessmom29 said:


>


I love this dress.  That has always been my favorite Cindy Dress.  She looks so cute it in.  



mrsmiller said:


>



Those bags are simply amazing.


----------



## I~heart~Mickey

Okay ladies I need to know what kind of machines you for your appliques and all. I have never owned an embroidery machine and am in the market. 

What kind of machine do you suggest? I don't have a lot of money to spend on it so what do you suggest?


----------



## teresajoy

stefplus3 said:


> I used this site when I created one for www.ycmt.com   It worked great! I created my ebook in microsoft word and then you just upload it to the adobe site and they create the pdf file.
> 
> http://createpdf.adobe.com/




http://www.primopdf.com is one I use to make PDF files, it's free. 

We have another YCMT author? Now, why didn't I know that! Which ones have you done? (What's your author name?) How exciting to have all these celebrities on here!!!

I was also wondering how you actually get the pattern onto a file on your computer. Do you scan the pattern pieces you make? Is their a technique to this? I'm wondering because I have an out of print commercial pattern that I would love to be able to save on my computer like the YCMT patterns.


----------



## danicaw

PiperPizzaz said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I am sure there are a lot of new disboutiquers that don't remember me but, I think I am going to be back a lot more soon. I think Dh and I are going to try for another kid so maybe I will get that girl to dress up after all. Keep your fingers crossed for me.
> 
> My Ds turns 3 next week and I *bought* him a Thomas outfit. See...I need your 'good' influence on me so I don't do horrible things like that anymore!



Welcome back!  I have been gone for a while also and am just getting back into things again. Congrats on a soon to be growing family  

Everyone is posting wonderful stuff this weekend. 
I love all the bags you guys are doing. 
And that pink Cinderella dress.... ohhh, so cute. 

According to my countdown timer I have 88 days til our Cruise and SSR trip. (First time at SSR) And I think I need to get busy figuring out what I am going to make for DD and DS now. And with any luck I will get past the planning phase  to actually having a few completed outfits


----------



## PrincessKell

Howdy this evening. I made Georgia a tank top today. Actaully like how it came out. I made the pattern from a tank she wore on the first day of school. And altered it a bit. I think I might make her more, since itw as so simple! 

She had her ballet outfit on under so it looks a little bulky.  





and this one just because my kid is a dork just like her mother. hahaha





and this one because the kitties are so darn cute! They are adjusting very well, and letting Georgia pick them up and play with them! no major scratches yet. haha


----------



## teresajoy

I~heart~Mickey said:


> Okay ladies I need to know what kind of machines you for your appliques and all. I have never owned an embroidery machine and am in the market.
> 
> What kind of machine do you suggest? I don't have a lot of money to spend on it so what do you suggest?



Most people here do their appliques with a regular machine. If you have a zig zag stitch, you can do that. I have heard that there is a really good applique tutorial in the bookmarks....



PrincessKell said:


> Howdy this evening. I made Georgia a tank top today. Actaully like how it came out. I made the pattern from a tank she wore on the first day of school. And altered it a bit. I think I might make her more, since itw as so simple!
> 
> She had her ballet outfit on under so it looks a little bulky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one just because my kid is a dork just like her mother. hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one because the kitties are so darn cute! They are adjusting very well, and letting Georgia pick them up and play with them! no major scratches yet. haha



That is really cute!!! I love dorky Georgia!!! She is having fun, don't you love it! 

Those kittens are adorable!!!! My kitty is getting too big! He doesn't fit in our hand anymore!


----------



## I~heart~Mickey

teresajoy said:


> Most people here do their appliques with a regular machine. If you have a zig zag stitch, you can do that. I have heard that there is a really good applique tutorial in the bookmarks....



I don't know how to get to the bookmarks......... can you help me?


----------



## saraheeyore

teresajoy said:


> Linnette, the bags are amazing!!! You are so talented and generous!!!
> 
> 
> I made this dress for the Big Give for Karlyn last week. I had Lydia model it (she's fresh from the tub with wet hair, not apologizing, just explaining!). She was NOT happy with me though, because I told her I was going to take pictures BEFORE she threw crabapples in the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have let her throw the crabapples FIRST, because she is doing a very fine imitation of a crabapple in this picture!!! (AND I'm quite sure she has a fistfull of crab
> apples behind her back!)
> 
> She may have been stomping off in this picture. But, at least I got a picture of the back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, this is after I let her throw the crabapples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, these pictures ended up looking pretty bad, sorry about that. Lydia said she was only going to pose for ONE picture so I guess I actually got lucky to get three!
> It's just a simple little dress, but I really liked the way it ended up looking.




I love this dress what pattern did you use? I might have a go at one of these with princesses on it as i love this type of dress


----------



## Disney 4 Me

CastleCreations said:


> Okay...where is everyone today...I know you aren't all working...LOL
> Here are some photos of Lexie I took this morning..



This is amazing! I love the Grinch!



princesskayla said:


> I have been absent because I have been sewing up a storm. I have several more ideas to make come to life in the next few days but her is a little of what I have been up to.
> 
> Kyler's Toy Story Army man outfit :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kayla and Kyler matching mickey (me and DH have a matching outfit as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Customs for Liberty Tree Taven



I love the toy soldier applique. Great job! I like the "whole family matching" idea. And the LTT outfits are cute, too. I don't think I've seen that fabric before.


----------



## Disney 4 Me

princessmom29 said:


> I redid Sarah's pink Cindy dress for 1900 Park Faire b/c the original was HUGE!! It was one of the first commercial patterns I did and I din't realize I needed to take like 3 inches out of the bodice. For this one, I used the belle costume pattern that Heather used for Tessa's and sorta CASED that. It fits much better. The only real change I made other than taking 3 inches out of the size 3 pattern and adding an inch to the bottom of the bodice to make it fit was to make the bodice one piece in front insted of 2. It worked pretty well, and got rid of the seam down the front which bothered me for some reason?? She has on her disney store petti undreneath. I think it is just full enough.




This is perfect! Aleah wants this dress for Halloween.  I don't think I'm good enough to make it.


----------



## Disney 4 Me

teresajoy said:


> Linnette, the bags are amazing!!! You are so talented and generous!!!
> 
> 
> I made this dress for the Big Give for Karlyn last week. I had Lydia model it (she's fresh from the tub with wet hair, not apologizing, just explaining!). She was NOT happy with me though, because I told her I was going to take pictures BEFORE she threw crabapples in the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have let her throw the crabapples FIRST, because she is doing a very fine imitation of a crabapple in this picture!!! (AND I'm quite sure she has a fistfull of crab
> apples behind her back!)
> 
> She may have been stomping off in this picture. But, at least I got a picture of the back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, this is after I let her throw the crabapples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, these pictures ended up looking pretty bad, sorry about that. Lydia said she was only going to pose for ONE picture so I guess I actually got lucky to get three!
> It's just a simple little dress, but I really liked the way it ended up looking.




This is so cute! Very summery. I can never get my fabric to line up like you did with Belle at the top center. And I love Lydia's pouting face.


----------



## minnie2

CastleCreations said:


> Okay...where is everyone today...I know you aren't all working...LOL
> Here are some photos of Lexie I took this morning..


 I really love this!  The Grinch is so great!!!!!
 My fav quote' His heart was 2 sizes too small.' 



princesskayla said:


> I have been absent because I have been sewing up a storm. I have several more ideas to make come to life in the next few days but her is a little of what I have been up to.
> 
> Kyler's Toy Story Army man outfit :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kayla and Kyler matching mickey (me and DH have a matching outfit as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Customs for Liberty Tree Taven


They are so wonderful!  all of them!  How creative to do the Army men!  I love watching them at DHS!  
 As i was looking at your pictures I was looking at how cute the kids and outfits where and i said to myself I wonder if they are in GA.  It looks like GA to me.  Then I see you are in GA!   Maybe it is the color of your door?  That is the same color my old door in GA was!   I don't know your development just said GA to me  I miss GA so much!  

We may have had the whole GA talk already my mind is a sieve!  I believe it was your Kyler that was the same bday as my Kyle?  



Twins+2more said:


> Just wanted to let all you know that my Father in law signed a DNR today.  He said he is ready to stop fighting.   We had to take the girls up to tell their papa good bye.  My oldest Chianna is not taking it very well.  She has been crying off and on since we left about an hour ago.  He has some family coming to Ohio from Chicago and Tennessee.  I have a feeling he will leave us shortly after he gets to say good bye to all of them.
> 
> I would appreciate any prayers for strength of the family, and a peaceful good bye to Papa Carter.  We are a huge family, and will make it thru, but it is going to be realy tough.  Lots of kids in this family.  Papa, he was the glue...the rock.  My husband will go back to the hospital tonite at 8pm.
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts.


  You need a few of these and so does your whole family.  I am s sorry!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Twins+2more said:


> Just wanted to let all you know that my Father in law signed a DNR today.  He said he is ready to stop fighting.   We had to take the girls up to tell their papa good bye.  My oldest Chianna is not taking it very well.  She has been crying off and on since we left about an hour ago.  He has some family coming to Ohio from Chicago and Tennessee.  I have a feeling he will leave us shortly after he gets to say good bye to all of them.
> 
> I would appreciate any prayers for strength of the family, and a peaceful good bye to Papa Carter.  We are a huge family, and will make it thru, but it is going to be realy tough.  Lots of kids in this family.  Papa, he was the glue...the rock.  My husband will go back to the hospital tonite at 8pm.
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts.



You and your family are in my prayers. Sorry you are having to go through this.  



princessmom29 said:


> Hi guys. I haven't posted in a while, but I have been reading and let me just say that eveyone is making great stuff.
> 
> 
> Here is what I did while Gustav was blowing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for the norway princess lunch. (princess story book with 40% off cupon at joann)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I redid Sarah's pink Cindy dress for 1900 Park Faire b/c the original was HUGE!! It was one of the first commercial patterns I did and I din't realize I needed to take like 3 inches out of the bodice. For this one, I used the belle costume pattern that Heather used for Tessa's and sorta CASED that. It fits much better. The only real change I made other than taking 3 inches out of the size 3 pattern and adding an inch to the bottom of the bodice to make it fit was to make the bodice one piece in front insted of 2. It worked pretty well, and got rid of the seam down the front which bothered me for some reason?? She has on her disney store petti undreneath. I think it is just full enough.



Share some more info on how you made the story book dress.  How did you do the top?  I am planning on making a buzz lightyear one and eventually a princess one (that one will wait till after Disney).  I love both outfits!  You did a great job!


----------



## Stephres

kjbrown said:


>



So cute! I love the animal buttons, what a great touch!



Sacha_L said:


> You guys are so talented!   I am not  I do however feel I could iron on an applique  maybe  while on  I found some really cute star wars ones I know my sons would love  however, the seller started speaking in a language I don't understand  what is the difference between ebroidered/patch appilque's/ fabric iron on?   I just want something I can iron on their shirts/jeans and go.....I can wash them afterwards right? can they go in the dryer?  TIA! for any explanations!



I am not sure, but everything I iron on I wash inside out.



PiperPizzaz said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I am sure there are a lot of new disboutiquers that don't remember me but, I think I am going to be back a lot more soon. I think Dh and I are going to try for another kid so maybe I will get that girl to dress up after all. Keep your fingers crossed for me.
> 
> My Ds turns 3 next week and I *bought* him a Thomas outfit. See...I need your 'good' influence on me so I don't do horrible things like that anymore!



How could we forget those socks? Good luck with your new project!



mrsmiller said:


>



Very pretty, I love the gold lining fabric. I am sure she will love them.



jham said:


> Everyone has been sewing up some masterpieces!  I love it all.  I have been busy sewing like crazy.  I finally finished my first Vida--love it.  The applique took forever though  good thing it's just for Lily.  Jen has got us in 3 different boutiques this month and I think I have all of 2 outfits done--she literally has over 100 skirts or dresses.  I'm a lot of help, I know.   So I'm trying to use up some of the piles of fabric I have lying around and hopefully can make some money and have something leftover to donate to the school fundraiser/carnival/silent auction.  I can't keep up with commenting while sewing right now because the internet is not working on my craft room computer.  You'd think DH the software engineer would help out with that, but he thinks the internet is fine, it must be me.  This is a diagnosis from someone who never even tried to log on himself.   It's like the shoemakers children that have no shoes.



Good luck with the boutiques. Can't wait to see the dress for Lily. I bought that pattern months ago and it is still in the bag.



teresajoy said:


>



Our little crabapple! Beautiful dress on a beautiful girl; the Belle is lined up perfectly on the bodice.  



PrincessKell said:


>



Love dorky Georgia! I like the pink detail on the tank too. Your kitties are precious!



I~heart~Mickey said:


> I don't know how to get to the bookmarks......... can you help me?



 



saraheeyore said:


> I love this dress what pattern did you use? I might have a go at one of these with princesses on it as i love this type of dress



I think it is the simply sweet dress that CarlaC did on ycmt. It is a very easy and versatile pattern.


----------



## sahm1000

teresajoy said:


> Linnette, the bags are amazing!!! You are so talented and generous!!!
> 
> 
> I made this dress for the Big Give for Karlyn last week. I had Lydia model it (she's fresh from the tub with wet hair, not apologizing, just explaining!). She was NOT happy with me though, because I told her I was going to take pictures BEFORE she threw crabapples in the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have let her throw the crabapples FIRST, because she is doing a very fine imitation of a crabapple in this picture!!! (AND I'm quite sure she has a fistfull of crab
> apples behind her back!)
> 
> She may have been stomping off in this picture. But, at least I got a picture of the back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, this is after I let her throw the crabapples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, these pictures ended up looking pretty bad, sorry about that. Lydia said she was only going to pose for ONE picture so I guess I actually got lucky to get three!
> It's just a simple little dress, but I really liked the way it ended up looking.




The dress is cute but Lydia's attitude is even better!  Her personality is coming out in the picture.  I love it that all she wanted to do was throw crabapples in the road.  Geesh Mom, can't a girl have any fun?  I have similar material from Wal-Mart in pink (okay, it's not really similar, it has the princesses on it though) and I'm not sure what to do with it, but I love your dress so that may be what happens to it!



peachygreen said:


> Dang it, I left my camera cable at the office.  I just finished my first t-dress and first appliqued anything.  I think I managed to prick myself at least 100 times today and I had to take out so many stitches today.  First I sewed the teeshirt on inside out (oops) and then messed up the hem so I had to take it out too.  My hand hurts from removing stitches.  But it is completely finished.  My matching skirt is about half finished now.  I think I made it too big though.  (Okay I know I made it too big, I was adjusting the pattern and forgot I was doubling the dimensions I was adding, so instead of making it 3 inches bigger, I made it 8 inches bigger.  And then when I tried it on, it seems about 6 inches too large.  Oh well, when I gather it, it should be that bad.
> 
> 
> I was super excited tonight though.  I came across some fabric I'd forgotten I had.  I bought some material to make a dress for DD for Christmas 2 years ago, but ended up making something else.  Its a gorgeous material and I am very excited to find something to make her this year for Christmas with it.



Yep, that sounds about how my t-shirt dresses go.  I really cannot say enough how much I hate them!



teresajoy said:


> I made Lydia's "First Day of School Ever" dress today, but haven't gotten pictures of it yet. I will definetely have some tomorrow though.
> 
> My baby is starting school.
> 
> I should get to bed, but I know I won't sleep even if I do. Maybe I'll give it a try though.



Her first day of school!  Yeah!  She will have so much fun!  Let us see the pictures as soon as you can!



PrincessKell said:


> Howdy this evening. I made Georgia a tank top today. Actaully like how it came out. I made the pattern from a tank she wore on the first day of school. And altered it a bit. I think I might make her more, since itw as so simple!
> 
> She had her ballet outfit on under so it looks a little bulky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one just because my kid is a dork just like her mother. hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one because the kitties are so darn cute! They are adjusting very well, and letting Georgia pick them up and play with them! no major scratches yet. haha



Cute tank top!  Love the skulls!  You are getting really good with the knits.  I have been too scared to try them.  




I~heart~Mickey said:


> I don't know how to get to the bookmarks......... can you help me?




The bookmarks are on the first post of the thread.  So go to page one of this thread and look on Teresajoy's first post and you'll find them.  It really is a very helpful tutorial.  If you have questions ask and I'm sure someone will answer you.

Wait, are  you joking?  I swear I am getting slower everyday!  I think I pushed out way too many braincells when I had Lilly!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi!  How was everybody's Labor Day weekend?  I hope it was a fun extra day with the family!

TJ - How was the first day of school drop off?   That was today right?
Love the big give outfit too!

Okay...you all know how my FIL drives me crazy right?  And you know how he met a lady online and she was coming to visit him? It turns out he has known her his whole life they just recently reconnected online.  Well...he left with her!!!!   Without any notice yesterday, they came to the house, he picked up his stuff and he moved out!  (they are moving several states away!) My kids are devastated!  My husband feels abandoned yet AGAIN by his parents (long story, they were not good parents and they abandoned him several times as a child! but he still took them in and we have taken care of them over the years).  Now don't get me wrong, I am glad he found someone, but we have taken care of him for 4 years in our home because he "couldn't" take care of himself.  I prepared 3 meals a day for him, did his laundry, cleaned his trash up, took him to every single doctor appointment.  Had a lift put on my van to carry his scooter around.  My children spent hours with him everyday and they loved him so much!  He gave us no notice what so ever!  He calls and said he was coming to the house to tell eveyone goodbye and that they have been planning this for some time.  He has already moved all of his doctors to a new VA.  I just wish he had given us all some sort of notice so we could help him or prepare for all of this!  We would have helped him, but he didn't respect us enough I guess!
Rant over ...return to your sewing.  

BTW...thanks for the compliments on the bag...I made another one, I'll post a pic later.  It turned out much better.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Twins+2more said:


> Just wanted to let all you know that my Father in law signed a DNR today.  He said he is ready to stop fighting.   We had to take the girls up to tell their papa good bye.  My oldest Chianna is not taking it very well.  She has been crying off and on since we left about an hour ago.  He has some family coming to Ohio from Chicago and Tennessee.  I have a feeling he will leave us shortly after he gets to say good bye to all of them.
> 
> I would appreciate any prayers for strength of the family, and a peaceful good bye to Papa Carter.  We are a huge family, and will make it thru, but it is going to be realy tough.  Lots of kids in this family.  Papa, he was the glue...the rock.  My husband will go back to the hospital tonite at 8pm.
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts.



Prayers for you and your family!


----------



## kjbrown

teresajoy said:


> That is SOOOOO cute!!! I love the buttons!!! Adorable, simply adorable!





PrincessEM&Me said:


> What a cutie pie! Great shirt too LOL





Stephres said:


> So cute! I love the animal buttons, what a great touch!



Thanks!  I went to Joann's hoping for some cute animal buttons and found those.  They were in a whole pack of "ark" animals and a boat.  I just used the ones that were small enough.

He is a cutey, if I say so myself.  Thankfully, he's such a little devil, he's lucky he is cute!   And by the way, that is his face when he says, "CHEESE".  



I~heart~Mickey said:


> Okay ladies I need to know what kind of machines you for your appliques and all. I have never owned an embroidery machine and am in the market.
> 
> What kind of machine do you suggest? I don't have a lot of money to spend on it so what do you suggest?



I really like my Brother Disney SE 270.  I know one person on here had a problem with several of that model, but I've had no troubles.  It comes with several Disney designs and although it wasn't a lot of money, it was a big upgrade from my very basic Singer.


----------



## HeatherSue

I'm playing catch-up on the thread, so these are a little old!



NaeNae said:


> I have a Babylock Ellageo II.  It uses PES format.  I have gotten most of my designs from a particular seller on  .  Everything I have gotten from her has been great.  I have purchased embroidery and applique designs.  I get the designs in a zip file in a email.  Then I just have to unzip the file and then save it over to a floppy disk.  Then I'm able to just put the disk into my machine.  I have never needed any special software to convert her stuff.  She sells several different formats if your machine uses a different one.


Thanks for the info!  I have a viking designer one that uses shv files.  I also have to have the disk formatted with a "certified viking program" for it to be able to read the disk!  It's been a learning experience, but I think it'll be fun once I get it all sorted out!  I made 2 wonky appliques this weekend.  It is SO EASY on this machine!!!  I just need to try some different stabilizer now.



I~heart~Mickey said:


> I just wanted to share a little bit about myself since I feel like I know quite a bit about all of you!!
> 
> First off I am a Military Wife so I get to follow my awesome dh around the country and meet all kinds of great people. I am a beginner when it come to sewing but hope to soon be able to crank it out like NaeNae!!! LOL I have no kids - yet - kepping my fingers crossed that soon I will. I am a super huge DISNEY fan and am all about anything Disney related! I am hoping to stick around on this board for a while and learn all I can from you talented ladies!!!
> 
> Thank you for sharing all this great knowledge with me!!!



It's so cool that you're learning to sew before you have kids!  I wish I would have known how when Tessa was a baby!  Thanks for giving us a look into your life.  We love to get to know our "newbies"!



CastleCreations said:


>


That is SO cute, Elisa!!!



PrincessKell said:


>


They turned out great, Kelli!



MouseTriper said:


> Let's see some pictures Heather!!!!!!!!!   I am so excited for you, I can't wait to see what you come up with using your new machine!!


I'll take pictures if you really want me to.  But, I'm just working on scrap fabric and they really don't look so good yet!!



lovesdumbo said:


> Hi All!
> 
> We're home.  We had a great time but I'm in a serious post Disney trip funk.  I think this might have been our last family trip.  My DH just doesn't enjoy Dinsey.  I will continue to take trips with my children 1 at a time but I don't see a family trip any time soon and that makes me very sad.  He's ok with me taking 1 child but would never let me take all 3 and leave him at home.  I think it is important for the children to have shared memories so this makes me very sad.
> 
> We really enjoyed the ASMu family suites.  We LOVED Toy Story Mania. We tried Mission Space (green team) for the first time and all 3 kids loved it-even my DH liked it.  I found it funny to see 3 nuns in full habbits on the ride with us.  My oldest DD had ridden Dinosaur years ago and hated it but this year all 3 kids loved it expecially my youngest DD(5).  We also tried mini golf at Winterland/Summerland for the first time and enjoyed it.   We did that the morning of Tropical Storm Fay before the rains started and then went to see Wall E.
> 
> I bought fabric before we left for my youngest's first day of Kindergarten so I better get started on that.  The older 2 start Tuesday.  She goes for testing for about 1/2 hour on Wednesday and her first full day is Thurdsay but I hope to get the outfit made on Monday.  I think I'll do a peasant top with an a-line shape and capris.


Welcome home!  I'm sorry to hear that you have a Disney-hater, also!  We're taking a trip without Henry in February.  But, I don't think he'd be happy if we did that too often.  




minnie2 said:


>


WOW!  Nikki did a great job on those bags!!!!! She looks so cute in her cheer uniform!! We need to see those pictures of you now! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I



I  LOVE that ballerina fabric!   A while back, I put that and a fabric with the same little girls in the kitchen in my cart hancocks.com and they were both out of stock! 

Okay, I'm now off to spend some time with my little girl before she goes off to kindergarten today!!!  I'll try and catch up more later.


----------



## CampbellScot

teresajoy said:


> And, this is after I let her throw the crabapples



You are so dang talented! That dress turned out perfectly! Lydia had me in fits of giggles! That child is ALL sass! she is gorgeous! I can't wait to see her in her first day of school dress! 



HeatherSue said:


> Okay, I'm now off to spend some time with my little girl before she goes off to kindergarten today!!!  I'll try and catch up more later.



GOOD LUCK TESSA!!!! She's going to be the HIT of her class in that fabulous outfit you made for her! I can't wait to hear how it goes!!!!


----------



## princessmom29

Disney 4 Me said:


> This is perfect! Aleah wants this dress for Halloween.  I don't think I'm good enough to make it.


This dress was really easy. If I can do it you can. The top is simplicity 9902 (got the idea from Heather) and the skirt is just rectangles. If you need the specifics pm me!!! I will be glas to share



mommyof2princesses said:


> You and your family are in my prayers. Sorry you are having to go through this.
> 
> 
> 
> Share some more info on how you made the story book dress.  How did you do the top?  I am planning on making a buzz lightyear one and eventually a princess one (that one will wait till after Disney).  I love both outfits!  You did a great job!



Agian this was super easy. I left the pages of the book together in the sets of 2 they came in and left 1/2" all the way around. I sewed 4 of those sets of 2 together in a tube, and then hemmed the bottom. I measured the tube and cut out the whit underskirt as 2 rectangles that were 3 1/2 inches longer than the storybook tube. I sewed them together and hemmed. I added the tulle using a roll of 6 inch bridal tulle. I marked where i wanted it to fall on the underskirt and drew a line one the underskirt where the top needed to be. Then I sewed the tulle to a ribbon. I just gathered it using the plate on my machine to get it even (like the ycmt twirl scallopini pattern). Just feed the ribbon under the presser foot with the tulle and kind of bunch up some in front of the foot then sew over it. I attached the ribbon to the underskirt, sewed the two layers together and added an elastic waistband. The top is a portrait pesant top with a corset top ove that. I added white fabric to the sides of one panel util it was half her chest measurment, aznd cut a liningpeice. Sewed the top pressed and topstiched. I cut the back panel the full chest measurment(twice what I wanted i to end up) hemmed the top and sirred it. I put the two pieces together, hemmed the bottom and added ribbon ties. I know that is long, but hopefully it wil help. PM me if you need more info.


----------



## sahm1000

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi!  How was everybody's Labor Day weekend?  I hope it was a fun extra day with the family!
> 
> TJ - How was the first day of school drop off?   That was today right?
> Love the big give outfit too!
> 
> Okay...you all know how my FIL drives me crazy right?  And you know how he met a lady online and she was coming to visit him? It turns out he has known her his whole life they just recently reconnected online.  Well...he left with her!!!!   Without any notice yesterday, they came to the house, he picked up his stuff and he moved out!  (they are moving several states away!) My kids are devastated!  My husband feels abandoned yet AGAIN by his parents (long story, they were not good parents and they abandoned him several times as a child! but he still took them in and we have taken care of them over the years).  Now don't get me wrong, I am glad he found someone, but we have taken care of him for 4 years in our home because he "couldn't" take care of himself.  I prepared 3 meals a day for him, did his laundry, cleaned his trash up, took him to every single doctor appointment.  Had a lift put on my van to carry his scooter around.  My children spent hours with him everyday and they loved him so much!  He gave us no notice what so ever!  He calls and said he was coming to the house to tell eveyone goodbye and that they have been planning this for some time.  He has already moved all of his doctors to a new VA.  I just wish he had given us all some sort of notice so we could help him or prepare for all of this!  We would have helped him, but he didn't respect us enough I guess!
> Rant over ...return to your sewing.
> 
> BTW...thanks for the compliments on the bag...I made another one, I'll post a pic later.  It turned out much better.



I'm sorry for the situation with your FIL.  That is really strange behavior.  I'm sure you'll get over it quickly!  but I'm sure it is devastating for your children.  I hope their adjustment goes okay.  Good luck with it all.


----------



## sahm1000

Okay, off for more marathon sewing!  I seriously doubt I get it all done before our trip but I'm trying!  It may end up being lots of the same outfit in different pattens.  Not what I wanted but they'll still look cute!


----------



## jshelley

Everyone's posts look so great!  GoofyG I can't believe everything you got to gether for your trip.  All those outfits look just great.   

And I can't even begin to compliment everyone on their appliques.  You guys really amaze me.

I leave on Saturday for our trip to WDW.  Everyone wish away Hannah and Storm Ike  next week.     I didn't get anywhere near done what I wanted to  with sewing.  It takes me forever to do to the smallest thing.  I did get two sets of shirred dresses done:






http://www.me.com/gallery/#100094/IMG_1582

and the pink princess one.  And if I get really lucky, may have another finished before the trip.

I can't wait, and I'll keep my eye out for other DIS while I'm there.

Julie


----------



## mrsmiller

As some of you know Gustav was expected last night to hit LA   and even though it was not as bad they still had a lot of flood and power loss ,

I got an pm from Crystal last night and they are OK, she told me they do not have power but will have it hopefully  in a day, she want to let everyone knows that she is Ok    

Crystal: I am sending prayers and hoping you guys get thru this safe and sound 



linnette


----------



## karenTX

Hi all!!
OMG! It's been forever since I've been able to check in for any length of time. I am so impressed by everyone's work!!! Everything is looking great!!!!! 
What's the latest on the Feb Dis Meet? I might be able to make it too!


----------



## teresajoy

I~heart~Mickey said:


> I don't know how to get to the bookmarks......... can you help me?



Bunch of commedians around here! 



saraheeyore said:


> I love this dress what pattern did you use? I might have a go at one of these with princesses on it as i love this type of dress



It is the most wonderful pattern ever! CarlaC's Simply Sweet dress!! I have used it so many times, and I love it every time! And, it is SOOOOO easy!!! I made this dress in under 2 hours, and that includes cutting it out. I just love it! And, it has CarlaC's Portrait Peasant top underneath it. 



Disney 4 Me said:


> This is so cute! Very summery. I can never get my fabric to line up like you did with Belle at the top center. And I love Lydia's pouting face.



I was pretty pleased at how nicely Belle lined up too! Thanks! Lydia is pretty cute, even when she's pouting!!! Poor baby, all she wanted was to throw some crabapples! 



Stephres said:


> 1.)Our little crabapple! Beautiful dress on a beautiful girl; the Belle is lined up perfectly on the bodice.
> 
> 2.)I think it is the simply sweet dress that CarlaC did on ycmt. It is a very easy and versatile pattern.


1.)Thank you Steph! 
2.)Yep, that's what it is!!! I love that pattern! 



sahm1000 said:


> 1.)The dress is cute but Lydia's attitude is even better!  Her personality is coming out in the picture.  I love it that all she wanted to do was throw crabapples in the road.  Geesh Mom, can't a girl have any fun?  I have similar material from Wal-Mart in pink (okay, it's not really similar, it has the princesses on it though) and I'm not sure what to do with it, but I love your dress so that may be what happens to it!
> 
> 2.)Her first day of school!  Yeah!  She will have so much fun!  Let us see the pictures as soon as you can!!


1.)She has a bunch of attitude that child of mine! I don't know what this fascination is with throwing the crablapples in the road!  They ALL think it is great fun, even Corey! 

2.)I have just uploaded the pictures and will post them shortly. 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> 1.)TJ - How was the first day of school drop off?   That was today right?
> Love the big give outfit too!
> 
> 2.)Okay...you all know how my FIL drives me crazy right?  And you know how he met a lady online and she was coming to visit him? It turns out he has known her his whole life they just recently reconnected online.  Well...he left with her!!!!   Without any notice yesterday, they came to the house, he picked up his stuff and he moved out!  (they are moving several states away!) My kids are devastated!  My husband feels abandoned yet AGAIN by his parents (long story, they were not good parents and they abandoned him several times as a child! but he still took them in and we have taken care of them over the years).  Now don't get me wrong, I am glad he found someone, but we have taken care of him for 4 years in our home because he "couldn't" take care of himself.  I prepared 3 meals a day for him, did his laundry, cleaned his trash up, took him to every single doctor appointment.  Had a lift put on my van to carry his scooter around.  My children spent hours with him everyday and they loved him so much!  He gave us no notice what so ever!  He calls and said he was coming to the house to tell eveyone goodbye and that they have been planning this for some time.  He has already moved all of his doctors to a new VA.  I just wish he had given us all some sort of notice so we could help him or prepare for all of this!  We would have helped him, but he didn't respect us enough I guess!
> Rant over ...return to your sewing.
> 
> BTW...thanks for the compliments on the bag...I made another one, I'll post a pic later.  It turned out much better.


1.)Yep, first day was today. I did ok. I didn't cry at all until we were pretty far from the classroom! I'll post pics in a minute.

2.)Um, wow!!! That is just something! On one hand, it will be nice to you not to have to deal with him anymore, but geesh, he could have given you some notice! That really is such an inconsiderate thing for him to do to you guys. I'm sorry he left like that, it is going to be so hard on your kids. I hope you get a little bit of rest now that he is gone though. You did so much for him.  It has to be so infuriating that he has been planning this for so long! You are such a wonderful DIL, I hope he realizes that.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

mrsmiller said:


> As some of you know Gustav was expected last night to hit LA   and even though it was not as bad they still had a lot of flood and power loss ,
> 
> I got an pm from Crystal last night and they are OK, she told me they do not have power but will have it hopefully  in a day, she want to let everyone knows that she is Ok
> 
> Crystal: I am sending prayers and hoping you guys get thru this safe and sound
> 
> 
> 
> linnette



I was thinking of her yesterday.  I'm glad she's ok.  I'm in AR & we're getting a lot of rain today from Gustav (and probably for the next several days too).  I was so glad it wasn't as bad as they were saying it could be.  We were in Gulfport, MS for Katrina & I was getting a bit worried for all our friends that are still down there.



jham said:


> You'd think DH the software engineer would help out with that, but he thinks the internet is fine, it must be me.  This is a diagnosis from someone who never even tried to log on himself.   It's like the shoemakers children that have no shoes.



I know how you feel.  My dh makes videos (commercials, outdoor sportsman shows & wedding videos) for a living & I don't have a wedding video (our 10 yr anniversary is Friday  ) and we don't even own a video camera.  As a matter of fact, if I want a picture taken, I have to take it because he doesn't even want to touch a regular camera if he can help it.


----------



## teresajoy

Well, it was Lydia's first day of school EVER today.   Oh, my baby is a school girl now!!! Our school district has full day every day Kindergarten. Corey and Arminda both went all day in Kindergarten, but it was every other day, so this is such a change for me! I have rarely been away from Lydia, I could probably count the number of times she's been away from me for more than 2 or 3 hours. I was thankful that she is a December baby though, because she got to stay home with me longer than the other kids! 

Ok, on to some (WAAAAAAAY TOO MANY!!!!)  pictures:

Here she is about to get into the van:





And here's is Arminda (she is a 5th grader now)





The girls together





Then, they were so excited they started jumping up and down:









And just Lydia again, she has a Strawberry Shortcake backpack on.





Getting into the Disneymobile. I just love Lydia's cute little smile! 









And, into their carseats!













(I told Arminda to tighten up her straps right after I took the picture)

We had to park a few blocks away from the school! Here are the girls walking with Brian. (He went into work late today so that he could drop the girls off with me.)














And, there they go:





She found her cubby and then her table and started playing with the little puzzles that were on the table. Mrs.Bowen, her teacher is standing behind her. This was Arminda's kindergarten teacher too. we were very happy to find out Lydia had gotten her!    













And, then all of a sudden, Lydia started looking a bit nervous and tried to get a death grip on the little table:





But, I gave her a hug and her "buddy" Abbi came in, so she loosened up a bit! (Mrs.Bowen introduced Lydia and Abbi at the kindergarten picnic the other week, and asked them to be buddies, so now they are! I love how all it takes to make friends at this age is someone asking you to be someone's friend!)

It was time to say good-bye, so Brian got a picture of me and Lydia together:





They had sent home an orange name/information tag that we were suppose to pin on them before school, but I didn't want that messing up my pictures of her outfit, so I waited until just before I left to put it on her! 

As you can see in this picture, she was happily playing again when Brian and I walked out of the room:





I stood at the doorway a second just to look at her, then walked out. I was thinking, "Boy, this isn't so bad". Then, it started to feel like there was a rubberband connecting Lydia and I, because every step I took further away from her was harder than the last one! By the time we made it back to the car, I was sobbing quietly and could barely walk!

I'm doing ok now though, I just talked to Heather on the phone, and she is getting Tessa ready for school (her school district still does the half days). Such a big day for our girls! 

I'll be ok, I know that, but boy, it's quiet in the house right now. 

I will not cry, I will not cry...


----------



## t-beri

karenTX said:


> Hi all!!
> OMG! It's been forever since I've been able to check in for any length of time. I am so impressed by everyone's work!!! Everything is looking great!!!!!
> What's the latest on the Feb Dis Meet? I might be able to make it too!



Hooray!!! I hope you can come I think the BIG plan is meeting on the 8th for dessert at the, um, the....Rose and Crown or something like that   We will be able to watch Illuminations from the patio there.  I haven't been around in a few days so plans may have changed. We were going w/ a majority rules and as far as I had seen that was the majority.



I haven't been on in days.  I have just had a TON of stuff going on.  Going to school full time is definitely an adjustment.  We are still trying to get into the swing of it.  Heck, the kids have been in school for 2 weeks and I'm still trying to figure out how to juggle getting them both ready w/ lunches and out the door by 8:30- the summer spoiled me.   I almost always shop for dinner on my way home, which is NOT the best way to do it I know...but it's how my life works, and now that I am not at work and not home every night for dinner I am having to learn to plan ahead  As much of a planner as I am I just have never been very good at getting my family on a schedule.  I am going to work on that this week.  Getting the housework caught up which, trust me, you don't wanna know how bad it is. So that when I am home I can relax a little and B and the kids can help keep it picked up.  I definitely need a schedule!!!  or a maid. 

I am sewing an apron for a girlfriend this week, hopefully I will have pictures to show you by Fri.  That is my plan.  I have REALLY got to start on Little's WDW outfits after that- We're getting closer and closer and I am still NOT sewing.  And with my limited sewing time now it is even more important that I keep up w/ the housework so when I can sew I can just sit down and sew instead of having to clean up the sewing area etc.. just to be able to start a project.  

Hope everyone is well and SAFE- darned hurricanes...
...t.


----------



## teresajoy

*Jonah's BIG GIVE*

http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=54596&threadid=452613

I just wanted to mention that there is still a spot open for a custom for sweet little Jonah, and spots for the autograph book and passport and of course, pixie dust is always welcome!!! This little boy has really touched my heart, so I am so glad that we are all able to do this for him and his family.  


We will be posting at least one more Give today, so no one needs to feel shy signing up, we have several other families almost ready to post too.


----------



## Disney 4 Me

princessmom29 said:


> This dress was really easy. If I can do it you can. The top is simplicity 9902 (got the idea from Heather) and the skirt is just rectangles. If you need the specifics pm me!!! I will be glas to share



I may take you up on that offer. We leave for Disney in less than 3 weeks! I dont even have fabric bought yet! I need the pink Cinderella dress and the blue one. Oh, dear.


----------



## minnie2

princessmom29 said:


> Hi guys. I haven't posted in a while, but I have been reading and let me just say that eveyone is making great stuff.
> 
> Michelle-
> 
> 
> Here is what I did while Gustav was blowing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for the norway princess lunch. (princess story book with 40% off cupon at joann)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I redid Sarah's pink Cindy dress for 1900 Park Faire b/c the original was HUGE!! It was one of the first commercial patterns I did and I din't realize I needed to take like 3 inches out of the bodice. For this one, I used the belle costume pattern that Heather used for Tessa's and sorta CASED that. It fits much better. The only real change I made other than taking 3 inches out of the size 3 pattern and adding an inch to the bottom of the bodice to make it fit was to make the bodice one piece in front insted of 2. It worked pretty well, and got rid of the seam down the front which bothered me for some reason?? She has on her disney store petti undreneath. I think it is just full enough.


Love them!  the Cindy dress is amazing!


kjbrown said:


> I made this with leftover fabric for my son's quilt and the CarlaC bowling shirt...


Very cute!



Stephres said:


> 1) Nik did a great job on the purse!
> 
> 2) She looks so cute in her cheerleading outfit.
> 
> 3) Can't wait to see what you make the little one.
> 
> 4) Would like to see pictures of you leading the girls in cheers, please.


Sorry no pics of me he got all but pictures or me running on to the field to get the girls in their lines so I am all kinds of weird poses!  LOL  If he gets a good oe this week I will post it.



mrsmiller said:


> Love all the little girls outfits posted   (I want a little girl so badly!!!!)  specially the Grinch one!!!!
> 
> I made this handbag for my son's teacher but my husband complained that it was too small for a teacher's bag so i made an extra one to be use along with the handbag but I am not too sure (as always!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added the extra bags


 I love that bag!  the shape is perfect!  Can your 1st ebook be THAT BAG!  I want to make it for my Disney bag!  Can you work fast!   



jham said:


> Everyone has been sewing up some masterpieces!  I love it all.  I have been busy sewing like crazy.  I finally finished my first Vida--love it.  The applique took forever though  good thing it's just for Lily.  Jen has got us in 3 different boutiques this month and I think I have all of 2 outfits done--she literally has over 100 skirts or dresses.  I'm a lot of help, I know.  So I'm trying to use up some of the piles of fabric I have lying around and hopefully can make some money and have something leftover to donate to the school fundraiser/carnival/silent auction.  I can't keep up with commenting while sewing right now because the internet is not working on my craft room computer.  You'd think DH the software engineer would help out with that, but he thinks the internet is fine, it must be me.  This is a diagnosis from someone who never even tried to log on himself.   It's like the shoemakers children that have no shoes.


 George is a computer guy too ad when it comes to the kids computer they are always last!  his baby is perfect but they can't touch her.  Yes i said her we call it his girlfriend!  




teresajoy said:


> Linnette, the bags are amazing!!! You are so talented and generous!!!
> 
> 
> I made this dress for the Big Give for Karlyn last week. I had Lydia model it (she's fresh from the tub with wet hair, not apologizing, just explaining!). She was NOT happy with me though, because I told her I was going to take pictures BEFORE she threw crabapples in the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have let her throw the crabapples FIRST, because she is doing a very fine imitation of a crabapple in this picture!!! (AND I'm quite sure she has a fistfull of crab
> apples behind her back!)
> 
> She may have been stomping off in this picture. But, at least I got a picture of the back!
> 
> For some reason, these pictures ended up looking pretty bad, sorry about that. Lydia said she was only going to pose for ONE picture so I guess I actually got lucky to get three!
> It's just a simple little dress, but I really liked the way it ended up looking.


It came out great!  Love her tude!  I want to get that pattern so badly but I think it only goes to a size 6!  I wish it went higher.  Nik could probably fit it but for how long who knows.



teresajoy said:


> I made Lydia's "First Day of School Ever" dress today, but haven't gotten pictures of it yet. I will definetely have some tomorrow though.
> 
> My baby is starting school.
> 
> I should get to bed, but I know I won't sleep even if I do. Maybe I'll give it a try though.


 I feel for you!  This is Kyle's 1st day of 1st grade and it is at the big kid school.  Last yr was half days this yr it is full day.  Last night when I was making his lunch I was crying over his pb&j saying this is his 1st school lunch.  I will post pictures in a bit.



PrincessKell said:


> Howdy this evening. I made Georgia a tank top today. Actaully like how it came out. I made the pattern from a tank she wore on the first day of school. And altered it a bit. I think I might make her more, since itw as so simple!
> 
> She had her ballet outfit on under so it looks a little bulky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one just because my kid is a dork just like her mother. hahaha


Cute!  where did you get the pattern for the tank?



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi!  How was everybody's Labor Day weekend?  I hope it was a fun extra day with the family!
> 
> TJ - How was the first day of school drop off?   That was today right?
> Love the big give outfit too!
> 
> Okay...you all know how my FIL drives me crazy right?  And you know how he met a lady online and she was coming to visit him? It turns out he has known her his whole life they just recently reconnected online.  Well...he left with her!!!!   Without any notice yesterday, they came to the house, he picked up his stuff and he moved out!  (they are moving several states away!) My kids are devastated!  My husband feels abandoned yet AGAIN by his parents (long story, they were not good parents and they abandoned him several times as a child! but he still took them in and we have taken care of them over the years).  Now don't get me wrong, I am glad he found someone, but we have taken care of him for 4 years in our home because he "couldn't" take care of himself.  I prepared 3 meals a day for him, did his laundry, cleaned his trash up, took him to every single doctor appointment.  Had a lift put on my van to carry his scooter around.  My children spent hours with him everyday and they loved him so much!  He gave us no notice what so ever!  He calls and said he was coming to the house to tell eveyone goodbye and that they have been planning this for some time.  He has already moved all of his doctors to a new VA.  I just wish he had given us all some sort of notice so we could help him or prepare for all of this!  We would have helped him, but he didn't respect us enough I guess!
> Rant over ...return to your sewing.
> 
> BTW...thanks for the compliments on the bag...I made another one, I'll post a pic later.  It turned out much better.


 Hopefully he will realize what he is doing tot he kids.  I am sure you are happy he is out and has some one but notice would have been nice.



mrsmiller said:


> As some of you know Gustav was expected last night to hit LA   and even though it was not as bad they still had a lot of flood and power loss ,
> 
> I got an pm from Crystal last night and they are OK, she told me they do not have power but will have it hopefully  in a day, she want to let everyone knows that she is Ok
> 
> Crystal: I am sending prayers and hoping you guys get thru this safe and sound
> 
> 
> 
> linnette


Glad she is safe!


----------



## sahm1000

teresajoy said:


> Well, it was Lydia's first day of school EVER today.   Oh, my baby is a school girl now!!! Our school district has full day every day Kindergarten. Corey and Arminda both went all day in Kindergarten, but it was every other day, so this is such a change for me! I have rarely been away from Lydia, I could probably count the number of times she's been away from me for more than 2 or 3 hours. I was thankful that she is a December baby though, because she got to stay home with me longer than the other kids!
> 
> Ok, on to some (WAAAAAAAY TOO MANY!!!!)  pictures:
> 
> Here she is about to get into the van:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's is Arminda (she is a 5th grader now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, they were so excited they started jumping up and down:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just Lydia again, she has a Strawberry Shortcake backpack on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting into the Disneymobile. I just love Lydia's cute little smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, into their carseats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I told Arminda to tighten up her straps right after I took the picture)
> 
> We had to park a few blocks away from the school! Here are the girls walking with Brian. (He went into work late today so that he could drop the girls off with me.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, there they go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She found her cubby and then her table and started playing with the little puzzles that were on the table. Mrs.Bowen, her teacher is standing behind her. This was Arminda's kindergarten teacher too. we were very happy to find out Lydia had gotten her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, then all of a sudden, Lydia started looking a bit nervous and tried to get a death grip on the little table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I gave her a hug and her "buddy" Abbi came in, so she loosened up a bit! (Mrs.Bowen introduced Lydia and Abbi at the kindergarten picnic the other week, and asked them to be buddies, so now they are! I love how all it takes to make friends at this age is someone asking you to be someone's friend!)
> 
> It was time to say good-bye, so Brian got a picture of me and Lydia together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had sent home an orange name/information tag that we were suppose to pin on them before school, but I didn't want that messing up my pictures of her outfit, so I waited until just before I left to put it on her!
> 
> As you can see in this picture, she was happily playing again when Brian and I walked out of the room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stood at the doorway a second just to look at her, then walked out. I was thinking, "Boy, this isn't so bad". Then, it started to feel like there was a rubberband connecting Lydia and I, because every step I took further away from her was harder than the last one! By the time we made it back to the car, I was sobbing quietly and could barely walk!
> 
> I'm doing ok now though, I just talked to Heather on the phone, and she is getting Tessa ready for school (her school district still does the half days). Such a big day for our girls!
> 
> I'll be ok, I know that, but boy, it's quiet in the house right now.
> 
> I will not cry, I will not cry...



Love Lydia's dress!  Very cute!  Now don't be sad, she is having a great time!  That picture of her holding onto the table made me tear up a little though.  But then I saw the next picture where she looked just fine and I got over it!  

Enjoy the peace and quiet and get some sewing done!  I would love just one day of uninterruptetd sewing for 7 hours!  It would be like a dream come true right now for me!  Especially since I'm so far behind and still procrastinating, at least I got everything cut out!

Okay, no crying Teresa, she is okay!  Just keep saying that to yourself in your head!


----------



## minnie2

Teresa I forgot to comment how much I love Lydia's dress!  I cried reading your post about dropping her off at school.  I did good I cried after i left Kyle in class.  Then I got it together for my meeting with the nurse about Nikki.  Then when I got home I cried because it was so quiet!  
 I am also so happy to see you put Arminda in a car seat too.  All my friends can't get over that Nikki is still in a booster at 8.  She is tiny and I just don't feel comfortable with her out of one. 

 Ok here are the 1st day of school pictures.  When I down loaded them they were really dark maybe because it was 6:50am!  They had to be at school by 7:15am.  Kyle actually woke up at 5am which is so not him.  I am glad he is so excited.

 Ok here we go way to many Nikki and Kyle's!
We always take the school pictures on our front step.  Yes i know my house color is VERY load but it is a victorian and the colors fit!  LOL  I didn't choose them either  




Showing off their backpacks.  As a good Disney mom of course they are disney backpacks!  LOL  Kyle wasn't amused at this point.




Nik playing supermodel.  When she did the 2nd pose I had to stop myself from laughing!








Kyle's turn
he isn't happy I took Nikki's picture 1st




Now that is better show some excitement!









 As you can see the outfit I poored my blood sweat ad tears into for the 1st day of school was NOT worn!  It is going to be 90 here today so I told her she didn't have to wear it she could wear a sundress.  So she picked one Mema bought her.


----------



## princesskayla

teresajoy said:


> I made this dress for the Big Give for Karlyn last week. I had Lydia model it (she's fresh from the tub with wet hair, not apologizing, just explaining!). She was NOT happy with me though, because I told her I was going to take pictures BEFORE she threw crabapples in the road.


Ohh, I love the princess dress. I believe that I have some of that fabric hanging around. I think I will have to dig it out after Disney. 



Disney 4 Me said:


> I love the toy soldier applique. Great job! I like the "whole family matching" idea. And the LTT outfits are cute, too. I don't think I've seen that fabric before.


My son is obsessed with the military. He only wants to watch the military channel and play army man. It is quite cute. The fabric for the LTT outfits are drapes from 1976. I still can not believe I cut them up to make clothes!! 



minnie2 said:


> IThey are so wonderful!  all of them!  How creative to do the Army men!  I love watching them at DHS!
> As i was looking at your pictures I was looking at how cute the kids and outfits where and i said to myself I wonder if they are in GA.  It looks like GA to me.  Then I see you are in GA!   Maybe it is the color of your door?  That is the same color my old door in GA was!   I don't know your development just said GA to me  I miss GA so much!
> 
> We may have had the whole GA talk already my mind is a sieve!  I believe it was your Kyler that was the same bday as my Kyle?



Yep - I think we have had this discussion already. I love living in Georgia. I can't imagine living anywhere else (except Orlando) 



teresajoy said:


> Well, it was Lydia's first day of school EVER today.   Oh, my baby is a school girl now!!!
> And, there they go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not cry, I will not cry...



Wow, that is exactly why I am homeschooling my child. I don't have to walk her to school. Okay - that's really not the reason but it is a great perk!!


----------



## karebear1

t-beri said:


> Hooray!!! I hope you can come I think the BIG plan is meeting on the 8th for dessert at the, um, the....Rose and Crown or something like that   We will be able to watch Illuminations from the patio there.  I haven't been around in a few days so plans may have changed. We were going w/ a majority rules and as far as I had seen that was the majority.
> ...t.



Well............. that's the plan, but it's not written in stone yet! We need 20 people, and right now there are only about 14 I think.

If you are planning on coming to the Dismeet  FEBRUARY 8, 2009 and the dessert buffet at Rose and Crown  (on the patio) PLEASE (everyone) PM ME!  I need a head count before I can make the ressie!


*TeresaJoy.....*  I cried with you  and everyone else that cried when they dropped their little kiddles off at school.  I did NOT, however, run around the house, NUDE, in celebration with those that were joyously awaiting the return of their kids to school!!


----------



## disneymommieof2

Love all the first day of school pictures!! 
I'm sure all the kids are making a ton of new friends and having a great time learning!!  
 for the moms who's houses are too quiet!! 

I did some sewing yesterday, at grammys house! On her Janome memory craft machine!!!    
It is 1000000 times better than my $50 walmart special!
I made a magician cape for lucas per his request. Grammy helped me with the collar and did most of the pressing while I sewed some other stuff. It was so nice to have someones help! Made it go by quick!
I also made some pj/loungy pants for the kids. They are no done yet, but just need elastic and hemming. 

Now does anyone know where to get a kids black top hat? I guess he NEEDS one!


----------



## teresajoy

Thanks everyone for the compliments on the dresses, and the support and sympathy over Lydia's first day of school!  I can't even tell you how much I appreciate it.  You guys are just the best!!  

Tomorrow, I'll probably be posting pictures of Lydia's first school bus ride! 


Tessa should be getting on the bus about now, so maybe Heather will be popping in with some pictures soon.


----------



## teresajoy

*!!!!!!NEW BIG GIVE IS UP!!!!!

I got the family verified this morning, so I was able to post the Big Give! I'm so excited for us to be helping these families! There are FOUR boys, so there is pleanty of things for everyone to make!!!

Here is their pre-trip report: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1866940

And the link to their Give: http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=54596&threadid=455690&page=1#2470651

The mother, Carol was very helpful in giving ideas of what the boys would like, so if you are worried about the boys being older, just read the suggestions from Carol, and you might get inspired!  There are quite a few things for the non-sewers to make too. *


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

teresajoy said:


>



 

She looks like she's going to enjoy school.  I really like her dress, too.

Today was the first day that we weren't allowed to walk our kids to the classroom.  It's really hard to just drop my baby off at the sidewalk & let her walk in alone.  There are teachers, yes, but it's not the same.  She won't even be 5 until Friday!   She's so ready for it though - she wanted to walk in alone last week.  At least I still have one baby girl at home & she likes to cuddle on Mommy.


----------



## I~heart~Mickey

sahm1000 said:


> The bookmarks are on the first post of the thread.  So go to page one of this thread and look on Teresajoy's first post and you'll find them.  It really is a very helpful tutorial.  If you have questions ask and I'm sure someone will answer you.
> 
> Wait, are  you joking?  I swear I am getting slower everyday!  I think I pushed out way too many braincells when I had Lilly!



No I wasn't joking..... I feel pretty stupid now.... but I was totally serious!


----------



## mommyof3princess

Awww all the first day pictures how cute they all are. I just know in two years when the twins go to school I am going to have a hard time holding back the tears. I did good with Megan I sobbed after I left. She wasn't even sad it was see you later mom thanks for bringing me to school luv you bye.  This year was easier with second grade. Ok I thought I would finally share a few things that I have been working on since I was away. Please let me know what you think if I should make changes I want to start listing on Thanks everyone and I hope your little ones enjoy school.

18 to 24 months dress with lacey bloomers. Bloomer pattern is my own.





Bloomers





The back





2T/3T Dress I made up the dress but the sleeves were borrowed from another pattern. Front





Back without bow tied. Can you experts find my boo boo that I decided not to fix?





Back with bow





It will be my first time listing I am so nervous That my things aren't perfect enough to sell. 
What if they buy it and don't like my work. I mean I am not perfect. I forgot to add that on the tags is one extra button and the matching hair bow. Not fancey but they match. Thanks again for looking.


----------



## Natalie_89

FINALLY MADE MY FIRST DISNEY CLOTHES FOR MY BOY...(ON IRON ON TRANSFERS  ) BUT IM PROUD OF THEM...ILL POST SOME PICS LATER WHEN I CAN GET HOLD OF A CAMERA..THATS SOMETHING I REALLY NEED...


----------



## PrincessKell

teresajoy said:


> .



Oh I just started to tear up reading that. I soo remember Georgia's first day last year. 1st grade was a bit easier.  What big girls! Its like miles stones for both of them. Kindergarten and 5th grade!


----------



## TravelinGal

teresajoy said:


> nd, into their carseats!



OK - I just have to say how impressed I am to see a 5th grader in a booster seat with a harness!  WTG!  
I'm getting ready to get DS the Britax Frontier (assuming it fits in my vehicle).  DH doesn't get it, but I just keep telling him that a harness is safest for as long as possible.  
What carseat/booser is she in?


----------



## AZMickeyfans

I haven't posted in a long time but I've been lurking.  I love that Giselle dress.  So cute.  I'm working on the first dress for our trip so once I get it done I'll post it.  You all are so talented.


----------



## mrsmiller

First day of school for me !!!!   My kids kept complaining that I was walking them too fast to school  got  to the school and had about 100 parents waiting.... I realized that I had forgotten that I am in the PTA board and had to greet the new parents to  school too , it was a mess!!!!   but got home early and got a call from Crystal   (still without power, but she said it was not bad)

I also was not able to do the NUDE dance as I had so much cleaning and catching up to do!!!! Tomorrow I have to spent the day in school in board meetings, I need to find time to do some sewing and work on those ebooks (still have no idea on how to do it) 

Teresa I lost my quote but LOVE , LOVE the dress you made , I signed for the new Big Give  board but have not received an email confirming membership, can I still go an sign for a give or do I have to wait for the email... can somebody let me know PLEASE!!!!!

I had a parent asking me where did I get my son's uniforms !!!  I was so proud telling her that I made them... then proceed to talk to her about the Disboutique and how you guys are so awesome and to come and check this board ... I   should  get  paid a commission rotfl:  

I forgot to add that I spent less than 20.00 for the material for all the uniforms ( the store had the cotton twill for sale for 1.88 a yard )
I bought 10yards of 60" and still have left over fabric, and to think that last year I paid 25.00 and 30.00 for  each pair of school pants in husky size for my boys!!!!!!!!!

 I just want to thank all of you for giving me inspiration and getting  me back into sewing!!!!

 Linnette


----------



## 2tinkerbells

I am going to attempt to make some pillowcase dresses for my DDs for disney and was wondering if anyone know how much fabric I will need for a size 6x and a size 3T.  Is there a pattern I could use or do you just guestimate (sp?)?


----------



## t-beri

Ok.  I just noticed that we leave for WDW in 45 days.    Just to be sure that I don't get to go on vacation without stressing a little first 2 injuries and 2 car repairs in the last 4 months has wiped out the "vacation" fund.  

Fortunately I paid for the villa a long time ago and we only have to pay for like half of B and my passes. Though Lily is a little big to get by as 2, so we may need to buy her a pass too.  Maybe if we keep her in the stroller w/ the hood up 

HOWEVER...we definitely could use a little cash so if any of you have any tips for making some quick cash other than having a yard sale (we are planning one) let's hear 'em!!!

...t.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

I had a massive multi-quote going, but it was too big and the computer won't let me post it.

First-We made it through the storm just fine. It huffed and puffed, but didn't blow our houses down. We were without power for almost 24 hours. Some parts of town still don't have power, but they have repair crews from surrounding states helping us out. This morning 100% of our parish was without power and we are now down to about 30% or less without power. My grandparent's house withstood the storm just fine with the exception of my grandpa's porch. The tin was literally rolled back like paper. That won't take longer than a day to fix. Jenna and my grandparents went to Monroe for the storm and they did not lose power at all. Which I was happy to hear, because both of my grandparents have machines to help them sleep and keep them breathing.

Second-I want to thank Mrs. Miller for worrying about me and keeping you guys updated. She really is a sweet person. And Linnette as soon as the phone towers clear up some I will be able to call you again. Right now I am unable to get through. 

Third-I want to thank all of those on here that said prayers for me, my family and the people that were in the path of the storm. I think that prayer is what weakened this storm and lessened the damage.

Fourth-You guys have been busy. I love everything that has been posted in the last day. Teresa, I cried for Jenna's first day of Pre-K and Kindergarten so I feel your pain. Lydia did look just as cute as can be though.


----------



## minnie2

mommyof3princess said:


> Awww all the first day pictures how cute they all are. I just know in two years when the twins go to school I am going to have a hard time holding back the tears. I did good with Megan I sobbed after I left. She wasn't even sad it was see you later mom thanks for bringing me to school luv you bye.  This year was easier with second grade. Ok I thought I would finally share a few things that I have been working on since I was away. Please let me know what you think if I should make changes I want to start listing on Thanks everyone and I hope your little ones enjoy school.
> 
> 18 to 24 months dress with lacey bloomers. Bloomer pattern is my own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloomers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2T/3T Dress I made up the dress but the sleeves were borrowed from another pattern. Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back without bow tied. Can you experts find my boo boo that I decided not to fix?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back with bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be my first time listing I am so nervous That my things aren't perfect enough to sell.
> What if they buy it and don't like my work. I mean I am not perfect. I forgot to add that on the tags is one extra button and the matching hair bow. Not fancey but they match. Thanks again for looking.


Very cute!  good luck!  I am sure you will be just fine.


TravelinGal said:


> OK - I just have to say how impressed I am to see a 5th grader in a booster seat with a harness!  WTG!
> I'm getting ready to get DS the Britax Frontier (assuming it fits in my vehicle).  DH doesn't get it, but I just keep telling him that a harness is safest for as long as possible.
> What carseat/booser is she in?


I agree!  I commented on that too.  I can't tel you how many friend have said 'why is Nikki still in a booster seat she is 8?'  the laws here are to 8yrs old then at 8 they can be out.  My response is always he is so tiny more like the size of a 1st grader so she is too tiny to come out.  She is in the graco turbo booster.



mrsmiller said:


> First day of school for me !!!!   My kids kept complaining that I was walking them too fast to school  got  to the school and had about 100 parents waiting.... I realized that I had forgotten that I am in the PTA board and had to greet the new parents to  school too , it was a mess!!!!   but got home early and got a call from Crystal   (still without power, but she said it was not bad)
> 
> I also was not able to do the NUDE dance as I had so much cleaning and catching up to do!!!! Tomorrow I have to spent the day in school in board meetings, I need to find time to do some sewing and work on those ebooks (still have no idea on how to do it)
> 
> Teresa I lost my quote but LOVE , LOVE the dress you made , I signed for the new Big Give  board but have not received an email confirming membership, can I still go an sign for a give or do I have to wait for the email... can somebody let me know PLEASE!!!!!
> 
> I had a parent asking me where did I get my son's uniforms !!!  I was so proud telling her that I made them... then proceed to talk to her about the Disboutique and how you guys are so awesome and to come and check this board ... I   should  get  paid a commission rotfl:
> 
> I forgot to add that I spent less than 20.00 for the material for all the uniforms ( the store had the cotton twill for sale for 1.88 a yard )
> I bought 10yards of 60" and still have left over fabric, and to think that last year I paid 25.00 and 30.00 for  each pair of school pants in husky size for my boys!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just want to thank all of you for giving me inspiration and getting  me back into sewing!!!!
> 
> Linnette


LOL about your boys saying you were walking too fast.  
and  about other parents wanting to now where you got their uniforms!   

 Ok get busy on that ebook for that purse you just made!  You pretty much have down them already you just have to add the words .  Then maybe go into very detailed description of what you are doing.  You will be great youa re very talented!


Tinka_Belle said:


> I had a massive multi-quote going, but it was too big and the computer won't let me post it.
> 
> First-We made it through the storm just fine. It huffed and puffed, but didn't blow our houses down. We were without power for almost 24 hours. Some parts of town still don't have power, but they have repair crews from surrounding states helping us out. This morning 100% of our parish was without power and we are now down to about 30% or less without power. My grandparent's house withstood the storm just fine with the exception of my grandpa's porch. The tin was literally rolled back like paper. That won't take longer than a day to fix. Jenna and my grandparents went to Monroe for the storm and they did not lose power at all. Which I was happy to hear, because both of my grandparents have machines to help them sleep and keep them breathing.
> 
> Second-I want to thank Mrs. Miller for worrying about me and keeping you guys updated. She really is a sweet person. And Linnette as soon as the phone towers clear up some I will be able to call you again. Right now I am unable to get through.
> 
> Third-I want to thank all of those on here that said prayers for me, my family and the people that were in the path of the storm. I think that prayer is what weakened this storm and lessened the damage.
> 
> Fourth-You guys have been busy. I love everything that has been posted in the last day. Teresa, I cried for Jenna's first day of Pre-K and Kindergarten so I feel your pain. Lydia did look just as cute as can be though.



So glad youa re all safe!


----------



## karebear1

karebear1 said:


> If you are planning on coming to the Dismeet  FEBRUARY 8, 2009 and the dessert buffet at Rose and Crown  (on the patio) PLEASE (everyone) PM ME!  I need a head count before I can make the ressie!



I LOVE IT when I quote myself!!!

I forgot to add- please tell me how many people you are planning to bring! So far, with just 2 people responding , we already have 12- I only need 8 more!

So far I have heard from:

Jham and T-beri.......


I'll keep bumping this post throughout the next couple of days, because..... well........ I like to hear myself talk!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Tinka_Belle said:


> I had a massive multi-quote going, but it was too big and the computer won't let me post it.
> 
> First-We made it through the storm just fine. It huffed and puffed, but didn't blow our houses down. We were without power for almost 24 hours. Some parts of town still don't have power, but they have repair crews from surrounding states helping us out. This morning 100% of our parish was without power and we are now down to about 30% or less without power. My grandparent's house withstood the storm just fine with the exception of my grandpa's porch. The tin was literally rolled back like paper. That won't take longer than a day to fix. Jenna and my grandparents went to Monroe for the storm and they did not lose power at all. Which I was happy to hear, because both of my grandparents have machines to help them sleep and keep them breathing.
> 
> Second-I want to thank Mrs. Miller for worrying about me and keeping you guys updated. She really is a sweet person. And Linnette as soon as the phone towers clear up some I will be able to call you again. Right now I am unable to get through.
> 
> Third-I want to thank all of those on here that said prayers for me, my family and the people that were in the path of the storm. I think that prayer is what weakened this storm and lessened the damage.
> 
> Fourth-You guys have been busy. I love everything that has been posted in the last day. Teresa, I cried for Jenna's first day of Pre-K and Kindergarten so I feel your pain. Lydia did look just as cute as can be though.




   So glad you are all okay!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

teresajoy said:


> Then, they were so excited they started jumping up and down:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, then all of a sudden, Lydia started looking a bit nervous and tried to get a death grip on the little table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was time to say good-bye, so Brian got a picture of me and Lydia together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stood at the doorway a second just to look at her, then walked out. I was thinking, "Boy, this isn't so bad". Then, it started to feel like there was a rubberband connecting Lydia and I, because every step I took further away from her was harder than the last one! By the time we made it back to the car, I was sobbing quietly and could barely walk!
> 
> I'm doing ok now though, I just talked to Heather on the phone, and she is getting Tessa ready for school (her school district still does the half days). Such a big day for our girls!
> 
> I'll be ok, I know that, but boy, it's quiet in the house right now.
> 
> I will not cry, I will not cry...




Oh they look so cute!  And her dress looks adorable!  

You had me in tears!!!  I keep thinking about Timmy going next year! UGH!

Why haven't we heard from Heather?

Oh and I wanted to share this article from our town.  When I read it, I started thinking how neat it is that we sew for our kids and how we may be starting traditions for our kids now that we sew.  Just really neat what this family has done over the years.
http://www.salisburypost.com/Area/083108-special-dress


----------



## jessica52877

So much to say!

Crystal, glad you are safe! I am glad the hurricane more or less missed NO.

Linette, awesome job on the uniforms! I can't believe they were that cheap to make. I think I need to look into making more of Dallas' clothes!

Teresa, LOVE the big give outfit, school outfit and pictures! Lydia looked like she was about to cry in the one picture! I love how swee the town looks. Walking to school would be fun if it was possible around there. Dallas will be another 5th grader buckling into his car seat! So 5 years down the road remind me and I bet our pictures will look pretty darn similar.

Heather! Where are the pictures of Tessa's first day?

Jham, get sewing! 

I know there was alot more! I can't remember much now a days and have about a zillion things to do and sew!


----------



## minnie2

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Oh they look so cute!  And her dress looks adorable!
> 
> You had me in tears!!!  I keep thinking about Timmy going next year! UGH!
> 
> Why haven't we heard from Heather?
> 
> Oh and I wanted to share this article from our town.  When I read it, I started thinking how neat it is that we sew for our kids and how we may be starting traditions for our kids now that we sew.  Just really neat what this family has done over the years.
> http://www.salisburypost.com/Area/083108-special-dress



What a GReat article!  I love that tradition!


----------



## danicaw

I have to make a tote bag....TODAY!!!!

DS5 had his first day at Pre-K today, and it went well. But in this class they would like the kids to have tote bags instead of backpacks. 
They say its easier for this class to not have to deal with zippers and shoulder straps, bags they can easily fill and empty are the preference. 
Sounds fine to me, especially since they also said that each kids gets a free tote with their picture on it after school pictures in two weeks. Perfect!
I was hoping we could slide by for the two weeks without really worrying to much about it, but after today I see a bag is needed, and all those great grocery totes won't work  

The good news I have fabric and enough supplies to make it work. I think, since I am only mostly sure what I am doing. 
I have some Disney Cars fabric for the outside and some solid light blue for inside. I have plenty of the light blue fabric if I need it for handles, but I also have coordinating blue or red bias tape, that might work for the handles? 
I have some fusible web and some batting. Am I missing anything guys?

My fabric is in the dryer now so I am going to look around for some easy basic tut or something. If you have a favorite, please shout. 
Actually this is great, now I can procrastinate on cleaning the house, its the perfect excuse 

Thanks.


----------



## sahm1000

Count me in as another parent who has their kids in a 5 point harness!  Grace is just about ready to get a booster (her current carseat is almost 5 years old).  The booster we are looking at is a Britax and it has a 5 point harness but can be used later on as a seat belt positioner.  I'm so glad that I'm not the only one.  All of Grace's friends are in boosters that are just seat belt positioners but I just can't figure out why.


----------



## Twins+2more

I just want everyone to know that your prayers have helped out greatly.  My FIL made it thru the surgery that they had said he was not supposto make it thru.     He is not by far in the clear, and still in very bad condition.  But right now, papa is still around, and not ready to go.  Thank you all so much for the thoughts and prayers.  I will try to keep you posted.


----------



## AQW

Count me in with the harnessed kiddos... Dexter is 6.5yo, and he will be harnessed in his Britax Regent until he outgrows it.  And my 3.5yo DD is still rear-facing, for as long as it takes her to gain another four pounds (rear-facing limit of the seat).  I'm all about the car seat safety - love seeing older harnessed kidlets!


----------



## bjscheel

First time posting to this thread...

I am going to applique Mickey heads to t-shirts.  Is there a Mickey head pattern somewhere here I can print out?

Thanks!!!


----------



## NaeNae

sahm1000 said:


> Count me in as another parent who has their kids in a 5 point harness!  Grace is just about ready to get a booster (her current carseat is almost 5 years old).  The booster we are looking at is a Britax and it has a 5 point harness but can be used later on as a seat belt positioner.  I'm so glad that I'm not the only one.  All of Grace's friends are in boosters that are just seat belt positioners but I just can't figure out why.



My DD4 is in the frontier.  I love that seat, it is tricky for installing, but I have it figured out now.  Great seat, my kids will be in a 5 point for  along time.  At a yr they only weighed in at 15 and 16 lbs.  DD4 is finally 30lbs      Can you tell I'm excited about that!  I keep forgetting that I'm on my mom's computer, so I typ like it's me(GoofyG)


----------



## karebear1

Update for Dismeet February 8th for dessert buffet at Rose and Crown:

We now have:

Jham- 6
T-beri- 3 (probably 4) I think I might just count him !!!  
PrincessLeighsdaddy-3
Stephres- 3
karebear1- 2
princesskayla-2
sohappy-3
Heathersue-1

We now officially have 24 people..... 4 over what we absolutely have to have! YIPPEE!!!!! I will contact WDW and make the final arrangements for this meet now!!

And I know there are more that I have on the initial list I took (this was just who thought they could make the Feb. 8th Dismeet- not the dessert buffet), So..... please pm me with how many people you will be bringing for the *FEBRUARY 8 DISBoutique MEET for the Dessert Buffet on the patio outside of the Rose and Crown Restaurant at EPCOT. We're planning on booking it during Illuminations!*


----------



## peachygreen

bjscheel said:


> First time posting to this thread...
> 
> I am going to applique Mickey heads to t-shirts.  Is there a Mickey head pattern somewhere here I can print out?
> 
> Thanks!!!



I actually traced a template from a scrapbook page to get my Mickey Head Template.  I'm looking to enlarge it on the printer tomorrow so I can do a slightly larger one for my shirt.


----------



## CampbellScot

karebear1 said:


> Quoting me again!!
> 
> Update for Dismeet February 8th for dessert buffet at Rose and Crown:
> 
> We now have:
> 
> Jham- 6
> T-beri- 3 (probably 4) I think I might just count him !!!
> PrincessLeighsdaddy-3
> Stephres- 3
> karebear1- 2
> 
> And I know there are more that I have on the initial list I took (this was just who thought they could make the Feb. 8th Dismeet- not the dessert buffet), So..... please pm me with how many people you will be bringing for the *FEBRUARY 8 DISBoutique MEET for the Dessert Buffet on the patio outside of the Rose and Crown Restaurant at EPCOT. We're planning on booking it during Illuminations!* Last time I checked, the date and place were still open, so... the sooner we have 20, the faster I can book where we want to meet!  I'd LOVE to book this before I leave for WDW at the end of the week!!



I so want to come to this!! I'm working on it!


----------



## twob4him

karebear1 said:


> Well............. that's the plan, but it's not written in stone yet! We need 20 people, and right now there are only about 14 I think.
> 
> If you are planning on coming to the Dismeet  FEBRUARY 8, 2009 and the dessert buffet at Rose and Crown  (on the patio) PLEASE (everyone) PM ME!  I need a head count before I can make the ressie!
> 
> 
> *TeresaJoy.....*  I cried with you  and everyone else that cried when they dropped their little kiddles off at school.  I did NOT, however, run around the house, NUDE, in celebration with those that were joyously awaiting the return of their kids to school!!


Unfortunately you have to count me out since I have to leave on the 8th around 1pm         


*Teresa Joy* - I love  all of the back-to-school pics. The girls are so cute and I love the dress you made too!


----------



## jham

karebear1 said:


> Quoting me again!!
> 
> Update for Dismeet February 8th for dessert buffet at Rose and Crown:
> 
> We now have:
> 
> Jham- 6
> T-beri- 3 (probably 4) I think I might just count him !!!
> PrincessLeighsdaddy-3
> Stephres- 3
> karebear1- 2
> 
> And I know there are more that I have on the initial list I took (this was just who thought they could make the Feb. 8th Dismeet- not the dessert buffet), So..... please pm me with how many people you will be bringing for the *FEBRUARY 8 DISBoutique MEET for the Dessert Buffet on the patio outside of the Rose and Crown Restaurant at EPCOT. We're planning on booking it during Illuminations!* Last time I checked, the date and place were still open, so... the sooner we have 20, the faster I can book where we want to meet!  I'd LOVE to book this before I leave for WDW at the end of the week!!



I am so excited to meet all of you!     Hopefully Heather is planning on being there also.  Cathy, we will have to try to find a way to cross our paths.  Will you be in any parks on the morning of the 8th?  Miss Cammie, you work it girl!    Now what will Lily wear?  Oh the pressure!


----------



## CampbellScot

jham said:


> I am so excited to meet all of you!     Hopefully Heather is planning on being there also.  Cathy, we will have to try to find a way to cross our paths.  Will you be in any parks on the morning of the 8th?  Miss Cammie, you work it girl!    Now what will Lily wear?  Oh the pressure!



  

I can't wait to see what you choose for Miss Lily!!! Oh my goodness the choices must be mind boggling!!! That child looks fabulous in EVERYTHING!


----------



## sahm1000

Okay,

So I finished one stripworkskirt today and have most of the second one finished and my back is killiing me!  Does this happen to other people?  I swear my posture is usually pretty good but when I sew it's definitely slumped over.  Any suggestions, I try to remind myself but it doesn't seem to be working (or I wouldn't be in pain!).


----------



## HeatherSue

I still haven't had a chance to catch up, but I wanted to post some pictures from Tessa's first day.  I didn't cry!!  I didn't even feel like crying!!! I was just happy that she was excited.  She loved it and couldn't stop talking about it when she got home.  

Here she is waiting for the bus:





The bus is here!  So, she hugs her brother (who's arm is being held in a death grip by my mom so he doesn't run in the road).





On the bus:


----------



## HeatherSue

I also wanted to share something else with you.  Last week, I got the mail and there was a curious package in it.  I noticed it was from Stephanie (Stephres), so I opened it up.  Inside was a "knot" purse!!!  Steph had remembered me saying that I liked this style of purse.  So, she made one for me and sent it to me!!! Yes, she is THAT sweet!!!  I was having a really bad week and when I saw what she had done I just burst into tears.  I really love it.  Thank you so much, Steph!  

Steph's sewing is really professional looking.  After seeing the perfectly straight lines and perfectly pressed seams of this purse, it makes me nervous for her to see anything I've sewn up close!  Isn't it pretty?!!


----------



## HeatherSue

karebear1 said:


> Quoting me again!!
> 
> Update for Dismeet February 8th for dessert buffet at Rose and Crown:
> 
> We now have:
> 
> Jham- 6
> T-beri- 3 (probably 4) I think I might just count him !!!
> PrincessLeighsdaddy-3
> Stephres- 3
> karebear1- 2
> 
> And I know there are more that I have on the initial list I took (this was just who thought they could make the Feb. 8th Dismeet- not the dessert buffet), So..... please pm me with how many people you will be bringing for the *FEBRUARY 8 DISBoutique MEET for the Dessert Buffet on the patio outside of the Rose and Crown Restaurant at EPCOT. We're planning on booking it during Illuminations!* Last time I checked, the date and place were still open, so... the sooner we have 20, the faster I can book where we want to meet!  I'd LOVE to book this before I leave for WDW at the end of the week!!



Add me to the list!! It'll just be me, all by my lonesome!  Mom said she'd stay with the kids at the hotel so they can sleep and I can mingle!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

HeatherSue said:


>


That is so sweet and Tessa looks so cute all dressed up for school.


----------



## sahm1000

HeatherSue said:


> I also wanted to share something else with you.  Last week, I got the mail and there was a curious package in it.  I noticed it was from Stephanie (Stephres), so I opened it up.  Inside was a "knot" purse!!!  Steph had remembered me saying that I liked this style of purse.  So, she made one for me and sent it to me!!! Yes, she is THAT sweet!!!  I was having a really bad week and when I saw what she had done I just burst into tears.  I really love it.  Thank you so much, Steph!
> 
> Steph's sewing is really professional looking.  After seeing the perfectly straight lines and perfectly pressed seams of this purse, it makes me nervous for her to see anything I've sewn up close!  Isn't it pretty?!!





HeatherSue said:


> I still haven't had a chance to catch up, but I wanted to post some pictures from Tessa's first day.  I didn't cry!!  I didn't even feel like crying!!! I was just happy that she was excited.  She loved it and couldn't stop talking about it when she got home.
> 
> Here she is waiting for the bus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bus is here!  So, she hugs her brother (who's arm is being held in a death grip by my mom so he doesn't run in the road).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the bus:





Tessa looks so cute! And you let her ride the bus!  You are so brave!  I'm so glad she had a good day.  She looked beautiful too!  

The purse is so cute too.  What a thoughtful thing for Stephanie to do.  I am always worried about what others would say about my sewing too.  I am pretty sure my seams aren't as straight as other people's!  I know it is probably only something that another sewer would notice but it makes me worry when I put my kids in clothes that I made for them - I hope nobody is laughing behind my back about them!  Okay, back to more marathon sewing so I can get everything done!


----------



## jham

CampbellScot said:


> I can't wait to see what you choose for Miss Lily!!! Oh my goodness the choices must be mind boggling!!! That child looks fabulous in EVERYTHING!



 



teresajoy said:


> Well, it was Lydia's first day of school EVER today.   Oh, my baby is a school girl now!!! Our school district has full day every day Kindergarten. Corey and Arminda both went all day in Kindergarten, but it was every other day, so this is such a change for me! I have rarely been away from Lydia, I could probably count the number of times she's been away from me for more than 2 or 3 hours. I was thankful that she is a December baby though, because she got to stay home with me longer than the other kids!
> 
> Ok, on to some (WAAAAAAAY TOO MANY!!!!)  pictures:
> 
> Here she is about to get into the van:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's is Arminda (she is a 5th grader now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, they were so excited they started jumping up and down:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just Lydia again, she has a Strawberry Shortcake backpack on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting into the Disneymobile. I just love Lydia's cute little smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She found her cubby and then her table and started playing with the little puzzles that were on the table. Mrs.Bowen, her teacher is standing behind her. This was Arminda's kindergarten teacher too. we were very happy to find out Lydia had gotten her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be ok, I know that, but boy, it's quiet in the house right now.
> 
> I will not cry, I will not cry...



Love the pictures!  The girls looked gorgeous!  All day kindergarten would be hard (for me anyway)



HeatherSue said:


> I still haven't had a chance to catch up, but I wanted to post some pictures from Tessa's first day.  I didn't cry!!  I didn't even feel like crying!!! I was just happy that she was excited.  She loved it and couldn't stop talking about it when she got home.
> 
> Here she is waiting for the bus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bus is here!  So, she hugs her brother (who's arm is being held in a death grip by my mom so he doesn't run in the road).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the bus:



What a beautiful girl!  Love the hugging Sawyer picture!

Luke starts kindergarten tomorrow!


----------



## jham

Here are a few things I've made this week.

This is for a little baby--I think she's 16 months?  It makes me sad that Lily is already so big!






This is using up fabric to make something for the boutiques:






I made Lily a skull outfit like the one I made to sell:






And here is her Vida, don't look too closely at the applique  I'll try to get pics of her modeling it tomorrow.

front:




back:


----------



## HeatherSue

teresajoy said:


>


 You're such a good mommy!!   I love Lydia's new dress!  So cute!! Arminda looks pretty adorable herself.  I love the picture of you and Lydia!! You look SOOO pretty!!  



minnie2 said:


>


They look great on their first day of school!! Those are some cool backpacks! 



I~heart~Mickey said:


> No I wasn't joking..... I feel pretty stupid now.... but I was totally serious!


Don't feel stupid!! It takes a while to learn where everything is around here!  She was wondering if you were joking because we were joking around the sewing links and my applique tutorial a few pages back.    The links are also in my signature (click on the old picture of me with my sister and brother) and in Teresa's siggy.



mommyof3princess said:


>


Cute stuff! I think it'll do great!



mrsmiller said:


> I also was not able to do the NUDE dance as I had so much cleaning and catching up to do!!!! Tomorrow I have to spent the day in school in board meetings, I need to find time to do some sewing and work on those ebooks (still have no idea on how to do it)
> 
> Teresa I lost my quote but LOVE , LOVE the dress you made , I signed for the new Big Give  board but have not received an email confirming membership, can I still go an sign for a give or do I have to wait for the email... can somebody let me know PLEASE!!!!!
> 
> I had a parent asking me where did I get my son's uniforms !!! I was so proud telling her that I made them... then proceed to talk to her about the Disboutique and how you guys are so awesome and to come and check this board ... I   should  get  paid a commission
> 
> I forgot to add that I spent less than 20.00 for the material for all the uniforms ( the store had the cotton twill for sale for 1.88 a yard)
> I bought 10yards of 60" and still have left over fabric, and to think that last year I paid 25.00 and 30.00 for  each pair of school pants in husky size for my boys!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just want to thank all of you for giving me inspiration and getting  me back into sewing!!!!
> 
> Linnette


How cool that you saved so much money on the school uniforms!!!

You can go sign in on the new board.  I never got a confirmation e-mail, either.  But, you're all set!

Glad to hear you haven't started your nude dancing yet!  



2tinkerbells said:


> I am going to attempt to make some pillowcase dresses for my DDs for disney and was wondering if anyone know how much fabric I will need for a size 6x and a size 3T.  Is there a pattern I could use or do you just guestimate (sp?)?


Have you checked out the bookmarks? There are some tutorials in there for pillowcase dresses and they may tell you how much fabric you'll need.



Tinka_Belle said:


> First-We made it through the storm just fine. It huffed and puffed, but didn't blow our houses down. We were without power for almost 24 hours. Some parts of town still don't have power, but they have repair crews from surrounding states helping us out. This morning 100% of our parish was without power and we are now down to about 30% or less without power. My grandparent's house withstood the storm just fine with the exception of my grandpa's porch. The tin was literally rolled back like paper. That won't take longer than a day to fix. Jenna and my grandparents went to Monroe for the storm and they did not lose power at all. Which I was happy to hear, because both of my grandparents have machines to help them sleep and keep them breathing.
> 
> Second-I want to thank Mrs. Miller for worrying about me and keeping you guys updated. She really is a sweet person. And Linnette as soon as the phone towers clear up some I will be able to call you again. Right now I am unable to get through.
> 
> Third-I want to thank all of those on here that said prayers for me, my family and the people that were in the path of the storm. I think that prayer is what weakened this storm and lessened the damage.
> 
> Fourth-You guys have been busy. I love everything that has been posted in the last day. Teresa, I cried for Jenna's first day of Pre-K and Kindergarten so I feel your pain. Lydia did look just as cute as can be though.


I'm so glad to hear you're all right!   I hope everything goes back to normal soon!



Twins+2more said:


> I just want everyone to know that your prayers have helped out greatly.  My FIL made it thru the surgery that they had said he was not supposto make it thru.     He is not by far in the clear, and still in very bad condition.  But right now, papa is still around, and not ready to go.  Thank you all so much for the thoughts and prayers.  I will try to keep you posted.


I'm so glad to hear he made it through! 



AQW said:


> Count me in with the harnessed kiddos... Dexter is 6.5yo, and he will be harnessed in his Britax Regent until he outgrows it.  And my 3.5yo DD is still rear-facing, for as long as it takes her to gain another four pounds (rear-facing limit of the seat).  I'm all about the car seat safety - love seeing older harnessed kidlets!


Tessa's in a Britax Regent, too! She'll be in it until she's too big.  I'm hoping they come out with something for even bigger kids when that happens!



CampbellScot said:


> I so want to come to this!! I'm working on it!


   I really hope you can make it!!



jham said:


>


Great outfits, Jeanne!! My favorite is the Hello Kitty Vida!! Fantastic!! I'm sure your appliques are great, they sure look like it to me!!

Get lots of pictures of Luke tomorrow and make sure you share!


----------



## GoofyG

Here is some snap shots of Attikus in his costume.  My little pirate , he didn't like the bright light of the flash.













This was labor day, he is growing to fast.





We leave Thursday      

On a sad note, Thursday will also be the funeral of my Great Gramdmother.  We lost her this mornig 
She lived a long life and had a big family,  with 7 Great Great Grandchildren. 

She is finally home with her loved one


----------



## Tinka_Belle

jham said:


> Here are a few things I've made this week.
> 
> This is for a little baby--I think she's 16 months?  It makes me sad that Lily is already so big!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is using up fabric to make something for the boutiques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made Lily a skull outfit like the one I made to sell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is her Vida, don't look too closely at the applique  I'll try to get pics of her modeling it tomorrow.
> 
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:


Those are some cute things. I love the Vida dress.



GoofyG said:


> Here is some snap shots of Attikus in his costume.  My little pirate , he didn't like the bright light of the flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was labor day, he is growing to fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We leave Thursday
> 
> On a sad note, Thursday will also be the funeral of my Great Gramdmother.  We lost her this mornig
> She lived a long life and had a big family,  with 7 Great Great Grandchildren.
> 
> She is finally home with her loved one


Awww He is the cutest pirate ever!!! Sorry to hear about your Great Grandmother. Atleast you know that she is in a better place.


----------



## danicaw

Argh...Now I have to clean my house. 

The bag didn't take as long as I thought and it wasn't as scary  
I am happy with it and when I gave it to DS, he said "Thank you Mom, I love it" 
So that was great.






I lined it with a lighter blue, but didn't use the fusible web or batting, so its a nice soft bag, I think will work well for him. And thanks to the amazing bookmark list for all the great patterns and tuts. I used "The Greatest Bag Tutorial EVER?". Oh and I decided to put his name on it.

Ok, so I guess I need to really clean my house and do some . 
I love all the great back to school clothes you guys are making and cute pirate/halloween stuff.


----------



## HeatherSue

GoofyG said:


> On a sad note, Thursday will also be the funeral of my Great Gramdmother.  We lost her this mornig
> She lived a long life and had a big family,  with 7 Great Great Grandchildren.
> 
> She is finally home with her loved one


Attikus is the most adorable little pirate!! I love the outfit.  You really did a great job on it!! The fabrics are just too cute!

I'm so sorry to hear about your great grandma.  It's always hard to lose a loved one, no matter how old they are. 

Danicaw: Very cute bag!


----------



## HeatherSue

I'm sorry I keep posting!  I missed you guys and I have to make up for lost time!

A couple of you asked to see my wonky embroidery attempts from the last few days.  So, here they are, no holds barred.  This is everything I've done so far on the machine.

This is my first thing I tried on the machine.  I call it the wonky kitty.  I ran out of bobbin thread 1/2 way through, didn't use stabilizer, and used cheap thread.  These are all on scrap fabric.






Second, I tried a few fonts and this flowery thing.






Then, I did another wonky kitty.  The bobbin thread pulled up on the black parts.






Next, I tried an applique.  Wow, is it ever easier on the embroidery machine! I can't wait until I get better at it!
1st one:




2nd one:





And finally, I did this today.  I think she turned out pretty cute.  I figured out the stabilizer thing and the "hoopless embroidery method".  I broke a needle 1/2 way through this one.


----------



## CastleCreations

HeatherSue said:


> I still haven't had a chance to catch up, but I wanted to post some pictures from Tessa's first day.  I didn't cry!!  I didn't even feel like crying!!! I was just happy that she was excited.  She loved it and couldn't stop talking about it when she got home.
> 
> Here she is waiting for the bus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bus is here!  So, she hugs her brother (who's arm is being held in a death grip by my mom so he doesn't run in the road).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the bus:




This brought tears to my eyes....how sweet she looks..what a big girl. sniff...


----------



## CampbellScot

HeatherSue said:


> I also wanted to share something else with you.  Last week, I got the mail and there was a curious package in it.  I noticed it was from Stephanie (Stephres), so I opened it up.  Inside was a "knot" purse!!!  Steph had remembered me saying that I liked this style of purse.  So, she made one for me and sent it to me!!! Yes, she is THAT sweet!!!  I was having a really bad week and when I saw what she had done I just burst into tears.  I really love it.  Thank you so much, Steph!
> 
> Steph's sewing is really professional looking.  After seeing the perfectly straight lines and perfectly pressed seams of this purse, it makes me nervous for her to see anything I've sewn up close!  Isn't it pretty?!!



Awwww...SUPER cute!!! That steph...too sweet for words...but she doesn't like it when people EMOTE on her...it makes her feel funny...

*ahem*

 



HeatherSue said:


> I still haven't had a chance to catch up, but I wanted to post some pictures from Tessa's first day.  I didn't cry!!  I didn't even feel like crying!!! I was just happy that she was excited.  She loved it and couldn't stop talking about it when she got home.
> 
> Here she is waiting for the bus:



oh my word, that child is too stunning for words! I'm so glad she liked school! It seems like the Diser Cousins are taking kindergarten by storm! Dressed to the nines and cute as two buttons!!!! 



HeatherSue said:


> Add me to the list!! It'll just be me, all by my lonesome!  Mom said she'd stay with the kids at the hotel so they can sleep and I can mingle!!



Oh HeatherSue...we would have a BLAST let me tell you...actually...my influence may be corrupting...you'll be dancing on tables in no time! I'm THAT badly behaved! Steph will SO be the first one up though...she's a wild child that girl...I can TELL!



jham said:


> Here are a few things I've made this week.
> 
> This is for a little baby--I think she's 16 months?  It makes me sad that Lily is already so big!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is using up fabric to make something for the boutiques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made Lily a skull outfit like the one I made to sell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is her Vida, don't look too closely at the applique  I'll try to get pics of her modeling it tomorrow.
> 
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:



   
too totally adorable on EVERY single level of adorableness POSSIBLE! Love that Hello Kitty! LOVE IT!!!



GoofyG said:


> This was labor day, he is growing to fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We leave Thursday
> 
> On a sad note, Thursday will also be the funeral of my Great Gramdmother.  We lost her this mornig
> She lived a long life and had a big family,  with 7 Great Great Grandchildren.
> 
> She is finally home with her loved one



sorry to hear about your great Grandma.  

That little boy is just too cute! Can i ask...did you name him after Atticus Finch from To Kill A Mockingbird? He is one of the most noble characters in literature and I always think of him when you talk about your little guy! 



danicaw said:


> Argh...Now I have to clean my house.
> 
> The bag didn't take as long as I thought and it wasn't as scary
> I am happy with it and when I gave it to DS, he said "Thank you Mom, I love it"
> So that was great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lined it with a lighter blue, but didn't use the fusible web or batting, so its a nice soft bag, I think will work well for him. And thanks to the amazing bookmark list for all the great patterns and tuts. I used "The Greatest Bag Tutorial EVER?". Oh and I decided to put his name on it.
> 
> Ok, so I guess I need to really clean my house and do some .
> I love all the great back to school clothes you guys are making and cute pirate/halloween stuff.



That turned out SO CUTE!!!! It'll be PERFECT!!!


----------



## kjbrown

jham said:


> Here are a few things I've made this week.
> 
> This is for a little baby--I think she's 16 months?  It makes me sad that Lily is already so big!



I've been planning on a minnie inspired twirl skirt for my DD.  I was thinking of a minnie applique t-shirt to go with it.  I was going to do a mickey head with a bow, but if you don't mind, I'm going to CASE the ribbon bow on the minnie head!  These are super cute!!


----------



## peachygreen

I found my camera cord, so I can post pictures of what I did this weekend.  (My fingers are still sore from all the finger pricks and seam ripping)





This one is my DD Megan modeling it before I redid the hem.  (it kept curling up).





And this one is after I redid the hem using bias tape.  I really like how it turned out with the bias tape.  It finished it off nicely this way.

And I finally got my DD into her Pooh dress to try it on, but she wasn't much in a posing mood.  She was more in jumping mood.  









I promise I do normally do her hair.  Just not in any of these pictures.


----------



## MegaWoman

Bonjour les filles!  I'm baaaaaack!  I've only popped in to say I'm trying to catch up - all the back to school outfits are amazing!  It was the first day of school today, DS really liked his new teachers!
We're house-hunting right now and that's taking up most of my time, so not so too much sewing, just wanted to say hi!

Stephanie


----------



## peachygreen

HeatherSue said:


> Here she is waiting for the bus:


Tessa is gorgeous.  I'm glad she had a great first day of school.




HeatherSue said:


>


That is beautiful.



jham said:


> This is for a little baby--I think she's 16 months?  It makes me sad that Lily is already so big!


This is so very cute.



GoofyG said:


> We leave Thursday
> 
> On a sad note, Thursday will also be the funeral of my Great Gramdmother.  We lost her this mornig
> She lived a long life and had a big family,  with 7 Great Great Grandchildren.
> 
> She is finally home with her loved one


Attikus is an adorable pirate.

I'm sorry for the loss of your Great GrandMother. 



danicaw said:


> .


Thanks for posting where you got the instructions.  I have a hard time finding things in the bookmarks.  I was looking for a pattern for a bag just like that.  You did a great job!


----------



## jessica52877

OH my! Look at everything that has been posted since I last looked!

I love the vida and want to make one some day. I love the big area to applique in!

All the school outfits and bags are so cute! I gotta get around to making me a bag too! Hmm, my list is getting longer!

Attikus is growing up so quickly! I cannot believe how old he looks with each new picture!


----------



## Stephres

karenTX said:


> Hi all!!
> OMG! It's been forever since I've been able to check in for any length of time. I am so impressed by everyone's work!!! Everything is looking great!!!!!
> What's the latest on the Feb Dis Meet? I might be able to make it too!



Hey, it's so great to "see" you! Please contact Karen about the meet: she's the one organizing us!



teresajoy said:


>



Oh, she looks so beautiful in blue! I love the girls together. And I am so proud of you for not crying!  



minnie2 said:


>



Cute! I love her haircut, so cute and sassy and her poses, lol! They are precious!



disneymommieof2 said:


> Now does anyone know where to get a kids black top hat? I guess he NEEDS one!



Jacob has one, it came in a magic kit. If you have any magic stores around, check there but I bet walmart or toysrus might have something similar.



mommyof3princess said:


>



I think they are cute and I don't see a boo boo at all. That Pooh fabric is so cute. Good luck!



Tinka_Belle said:


> First-We made it through the storm just fine. It huffed and puffed, but didn't blow our houses down. We were without power for almost 24 hours. Some parts of town still don't have power, but they have repair crews from surrounding states helping us out. This morning 100% of our parish was without power and we are now down to about 30% or less without power. My grandparent's house withstood the storm just fine with the exception of my grandpa's porch. The tin was literally rolled back like paper. That won't take longer than a day to fix. Jenna and my grandparents went to Monroe for the storm and they did not lose power at all. Which I was happy to hear, because both of my grandparents have machines to help them sleep and keep them breathing.



So glad you are safe, how sweet of Linette to check on you.



Twins+2more said:


> I just want everyone to know that your prayers have helped out greatly.  My FIL made it thru the surgery that they had said he was not supposto make it thru.     He is not by far in the clear, and still in very bad condition.  But right now, papa is still around, and not ready to go.  Thank you all so much for the thoughts and prayers.  I will try to keep you posted.



Thanks for keeping us updated.  



bjscheel said:


> I am going to applique Mickey heads to t-shirts.  Is there a Mickey head pattern somewhere here I can print out?



Here is the one I use:








HeatherSue said:


>



Oh my, she looks so big! I am so happy that she is excited and not scared. Yay!



HeatherSue said:


> Add me to the list!! It'll just be me, all by my lonesome!  Mom said she'd stay with the kids at the hotel so they can sleep and I can mingle!!



Hey, if Tessa wants company, I can drop off two more for your mom to watch!  



jham said:


>



I love this! Ok, I am going to have to take out that pattern from the bag and try it now. So cute!



GoofyG said:


>



The cutest little pirate ever! Love the whole outfit.



danicaw said:


>



Cute! It looks perfect!



HeatherSue said:


>



Cute! Look at you, sewing without doing anything!



CampbellScot said:


> Awwww...SUPER cute!!! That steph...too sweet for words...but she doesn't like it when people EMOTE on her...it makes her feel funny...
> 
> *ahem*



Yes, please keep it to a minimum.  



CampbellScot said:


> Oh HeatherSue...we would have a BLAST let me tell you...actually...my influence may be corrupting...you'll be dancing on tables in no time! I'm THAT badly behaved! Steph will SO be the first one up though...she's a wild child that girl...I can TELL!



What? I can assure you I have never danced on a table!  

I don't really have that great balance.


----------



## Stephres

peachygreen said:


>



I love the bias tape at the bottom, really ties the whole thing together and makes it look polished. And that pooh dress is so cute, as is your jumpy daughter!



MegaWoman said:


> Bonjour les filles!  I'm baaaaaack!  I've only popped in to say I'm trying to catch up - all the back to school outfits are amazing!  It was the first day of school today, DS really liked his new teachers!
> We're house-hunting right now and that's taking up most of my time, so not so too much sewing, just wanted to say hi!
> 
> Stephanie



Welcome back Stephanie! Hope the house-hunting goes smoothly and quickly.


----------



## stefplus3

teresajoy said:


> http://www.primopdf.com is one I use to make PDF files, it's free.
> 
> We have another YCMT author? Now, why didn't I know that! Which ones have you done? (What's your author name?) How exciting to have all these celebrities on here!!!
> 
> I was also wondering how you actually get the pattern onto a file on your computer. Do you scan the pattern pieces you make? Is their a technique to this? I'm wondering because I have an out of print commercial pattern that I would love to be able to save on my computer like the YCMT patterns.



My seller's name is Smiling Daisies and I only have 1 book, it's double boutique bows and ruffle ribbon socks. I'm in the (slow and long) process of getting bow site up and running but I'm in nursing school and don't have very much free time, lol....plus all these kids are so needy  

But, to your question, I would assume you could scan them in and use photoshop or something to make them the size you wanted.


----------



## GoofyG

(That little boy is just too cute! Can i ask...did you name him after Atticus Finch from To Kill A Mockingbird? He is one of the most noble characters in literature and I always think of him when you talk about your little guy!)

Yes, I love "To Kill A Mockingbird"  It is a great book.  After I named him, it made family memebers read the book   Now more people get to see how strong Atticus Finch character was!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

CampbellScot said:


> That little boy is just too cute! Can i ask...did you name him after Atticus Finch from To Kill A Mockingbird? He is one of the most noble characters in literature and I always think of him when you talk about your little guy!


Thank you for mentioning To Kill A Mocking Bird. I could not for the life of me remember where I had heard that name.


peachygreen said:


> I found my camera cord, so I can post pictures of what I did this weekend.  (My fingers are still sore from all the finger pricks and seam ripping)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is my DD Megan modeling it before I redid the hem.  (it kept curling up).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one is after I redid the hem using bias tape.  I really like how it turned out with the bias tape.  It finished it off nicely this way.
> 
> And I finally got my DD into her Pooh dress to try it on, but she wasn't much in a posing mood.  She was more in jumping mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise I do normally do her hair.  Just not in any of these pictures.


Cute Cute. I agree I like the bias tape at the bottom of the dress.


----------



## GoofyG

Here is pic we took of the first 5 generations.  DD4 was just around 5 months.  I have one of DD2 when she was a baby, but it's on my mom's computer.  My grandpa was the first born, my dad first grandchild, me first great grandchild, and DD first great great grandchild.  Iwanted to get a 5 gen with Attikus, but she wasn't her self anymore.


----------



## princesskayla

First off - love the Vida dress, I am so going to have to get that pattern. 
Next - the cars tote bag turned out great and that was fast!! 
Third - Attikus is the cutest little pirate ever. He has gotten so big!! 
Tinka-Belle - I am glad you are safe and sound. 
Mrs. Miller- Wow - I can't believe you were able to get the material so cheap! I am impressed by your excellent talent!! You uniforms looked great and all of your bags -impressive!!

Who of yall are going to be at Disneyworld this next week. I think I have two or three others that are going next week. I will be there and I can't wait. 

Here is the Snow White dress. I can tell you that the white collar was not fun to make. It was hard, hard, hard. The new Snow White pattern from Simplicity looks much easier!! 



















My pictures are not that great - and Kayla HAD to have a crown. She was a princess after all. But you get the idea. Next up - Cinderella


----------



## GoofyG

We will be there ( NaeNae) and me.  I'm getting excited, I just can't find 
DD2's Minnie ears I though I would come home to a decent house   But who am I kidding  I'm making it worst trying to find those darn EARS!  This will be me when I get home from vaca


----------



## princesskayla

Ohh I forgot the best news ever!!! I have to brag on my baby girl a little bit. Her dance teacher called today and invited her to be in company!! She is five years old. Her teacher said that she has the most natural talent that she has ever seen in a five year old and that she would be delited if I would let her be in company!! She also said that she has only invited two other five year olds her entire teaching career. I am on . I never got to be a ballerina when I growing up, and I always thought I would be good at it. So I will do what ever to make that dream come true for Kayla. It was so cute!!


----------



## princesskayla

GoofyG said:


> We will be there ( NaeNae) and me.  I'm getting excited, I just can't find
> DD2's Minnie ears I though I would come home to a decent house   But who am I kidding  I'm making it wirst trying to find those darn EARS!  This will be me whne I get home from vaca



Where are you staying? We are going to be at WL. Good luck finding the ears!!


----------



## GoofyG

princesskayla said:


> Where are you staying? We are going to be at WL. Good luck finding the ears!!



We are staying off site, Grand Beach, we have 3 bed condo.  There are 9 of us going.   Keep an eye out for us.   Do you have any ressies?


----------



## NaeNae

princesskayla said:


> Who of yall are going to be at Disneyworld this next week. I think I have two or three others that are going next week. I will be there and I can't wait.
> 
> Here is the list I've been making on who is going to be there next week.
> Schnerk, Tinkerbelle565, LauraP22, KPgriffin, sahm1000, iheartdisney, jshelley, you - princesskayla, and us - NaeNae and GoofyG.
> 
> There ought to be lots of customs roaming around the parks.   I'll be on the lookout for everyone.  Be sure and say Hi if you see us.  There will be 9 of us, 2 strollers & 1 ECV(red), 6 adults & 3 kids.  Wish us luck!


----------



## danicaw

princesskayla said:


> Ohh I forgot the best news ever!!! I have to brag on my baby girl a little bit. Her dance teacher called today and invited her to be in company!! She is five years old. Her teacher said that she has the most natural talent that she has ever seen in a five year old and that she would be delited if I would let her be in company!! She also said that she has only invited two other five year olds her entire teaching career. I am on . I never got to be a ballerina when I growing up, and I always thought I would be good at it. So I will do what ever to make that dream come true for Kayla. It was so cute!!



Thats worth bragging! 
Congrats to her (and you)!!!

The dress is wonderful! And I loved the one from the other day, with the patriotic mickey fabric. So fun. (I can't find the pic right now, but you know which one)


----------



## lovesdumbo

princessmom29 said:


>


Those both look great!  Love the storybook and the pink Cindy!



kjbrown said:


> I made this with leftover fabric for my son's quilt and the CarlaC bowling shirt...


SO cute!  Shirt & your little man!



PiperPizzaz said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I am sure there are a lot of new disboutiquers that don't remember me but, I think I am going to be back a lot more soon. I think Dh and I are going to try for another kid so maybe I will get that girl to dress up after all. Keep your fingers crossed for me.
> 
> My Ds turns 3 next week and I *bought* him a Thomas outfit. See...I need your 'good' influence on me so I don't do horrible things like that anymore!


  



mrsmiller said:


>


They look great!



teresajoy said:


>


How cute!  



PrincessKell said:


> Howdy this evening. I made Georgia a tank top today. Actaully like how it came out. I made the pattern from a tank she wore on the first day of school. And altered it a bit. I think I might make her more, since itw as so simple!
> 
> She had her ballet outfit on under so it looks a little bulky.


That came out great.  Your kitties are too cute!



mrsmiller said:


> I got an pm from Crystal last night and they are OK, she told me they do not have power but will have it hopefully  in a day, she want to let everyone knows that she is Ok
> linnette


Thanks so much for the update.



teresajoy said:


> Well, it was Lydia's first day of school EVER today.  Oh, my baby is a school girl now!!! Our school district has full day every day Kindergarten. Corey and Arminda both went all day in Kindergarten, but it was every other day, so this is such a change for me! I have rarely been away from Lydia, I could probably count the number of times she's been away from me for more than 2 or 3 hours. I was thankful that she is a December baby though, because she got to stay home with me longer than the other kids!


Love the dress and all the back to school photos!

My baby starts Kindergarten Thursday but I must be in denial because I haven't made her firstdayofschoolever outfit yet.  It's cut out but that's all.  I guess I'll be up late tomorrow.



minnie2 said:


> We always take the school pictures on our front step.  Yes i know my house color is VERY load but it is a victorian and the colors fit!  LOL  I didn't choose them either


Great back to school pictures!



mommyof3princess said:


> 18 to 24 months dress with lacey bloomers. Bloomer pattern is my own.


Those look great!!!!



Tinka_Belle said:


> First-We made it through the storm just fine. It huffed and puffed, but didn't blow our houses down. We were without power for almost 24 hours. Some parts of town still don't have power, but they have repair crews from surrounding states helping us out. This morning 100% of our parish was without power and we are now down to about 30% or less without power. My grandparent's house withstood the storm just fine with the exception of my grandpa's porch. The tin was literally rolled back like paper. That won't take longer than a day to fix. Jenna and my grandparents went to Monroe for the storm and they did not lose power at all. Which I was happy to hear, because both of my grandparents have machines to help them sleep and keep them breathing.
> 
> Second-I want to thank Mrs. Miller for worrying about me and keeping you guys updated. She really is a sweet person. And Linnette as soon as the phone towers clear up some I will be able to call you again. Right now I am unable to get through.


So nice to hear you're safe!



karebear1 said:


> I LOVE IT when I quote myself!!!
> 
> I forgot to add- please tell me how many people you are planning to bring! So far, with just 2 people responding , we already have 12- I only need 8 more!
> 
> So far I have heard from:
> 
> Jham and T-beri.......
> 
> 
> I'll keep bumping this post throughout the next couple of days, because..... well........ I like to hear myself talk!


I really wish I could attend but I have to come home on the 8th or maybe even the 7th.  Jet Blue opens their schedule through April on Friday.



HeatherSue said:


> I still haven't had a chance to catch up, but I wanted to post some pictures from Tessa's first day.  I didn't cry!!  I didn't even feel like crying!!! I was just happy that she was excited.  She loved it and couldn't stop talking about it when she got home.
> 
> Here she is waiting for the bus:


She does look happy, excited and beautiful!



HeatherSue said:


> I also wanted to share something else with you.  Last week, I got the mail and there was a curious package in it.  I noticed it was from Stephanie (Stephres), so I opened it up.  Inside was a "knot" purse!!!  Steph had remembered me saying that I liked this style of purse.  So, she made one for me and sent it to me!!! Yes, she is THAT sweet!!!  I was having a really bad week and when I saw what she had done I just burst into tears.  I really love it.  Thank you so much, Steph!
> 
> Steph's sewing is really professional looking.  After seeing the perfectly straight lines and perfectly pressed seams of this purse, it makes me nervous for her to see anything I've sewn up close!  Isn't it pretty?!!


Beautiful!  What a wonderful surprise!




jham said:


> Here are a few things I've made this week.
> 
> This is for a little baby--I think she's 16 months?  It makes me sad that Lily is already so big!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front:


Everything is wonderful!!!!!  LOVE that Minnie and the Vida!!!!



GoofyG said:


> Here is some snap shots of Attikus in his costume.  My little pirate , he didn't like the bright light of the flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a sad note, Thursday will also be the funeral of my Great Gramdmother.  We lost her this mornig
> She lived a long life and had a big family,  with 7 Great Great Grandchildren.
> 
> She is finally home with her loved one


What a beautiful little pirate boy!!!  Sorry for your loss.



danicaw said:


>


That is so cool!



peachygreen said:


> I found my camera cord, so I can post pictures of what I did this weekend.  (My fingers are still sore from all the finger pricks and seam ripping)


That is really cute and Pooh looks great on her too!



princesskayla said:


> Here is the Snow White dress. I can tell you that the white collar was not fun to make. It was hard, hard, hard. The new Snow White pattern from Simplicity looks much easier!!


That came out great!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

PrincessKayla-That Snow White dress is beautiful even if it was a pain to make. I chickened out of making one last year for Jenna. I ended up buying her one . It didn't look near as good as yours does.


----------



## LisaZoe

Sorry, I couldn't resist the urge to share my latest creation.


----------



## GoofyG

LisaZoe said:


> Sorry, I couldn't resist the urge to share my latest creation.



That is SOOOOOOOOOOOOO Cute!  I have to keep DD2 away tomorrow 

Great job, as always


----------



## NaeNae

LisaZoe said:


> Sorry, I couldn't resist the urge to share my latest creation.



OMG this is too cute.  I love it.  Fabulous as usual.


----------



## livndisney

Here is a dress I finished recently.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Lisa that Pooh Bear dress is too cute. I love that Pooh and Piglet are hugging.

And Cindee that Mary Poppins dress is adorable too.


----------



## teresajoy

100AcrePrincess said:


> She looks like she's going to enjoy school.  I really like her dress, too.
> 
> Today was the first day that we weren't allowed to walk our kids to the classroom.  It's really hard to just drop my baby off at the sidewalk & let her walk in alone.  There are teachers, yes, but it's not the same.  She won't even be 5 until Friday!   She's so ready for it though - she wanted to walk in alone last week.  At least I still have one baby girl at home & she likes to cuddle on Mommy.


That would be hard to not walk them to their class the first day! I'm glad we were allowed to. 





mommyof3princess said:


> Awww all the first day pictures how cute they all are. I just know in two years when the twins go to school I am going to have a hard time holding back the tears. I did good with Megan I sobbed after I left. She wasn't even sad it was see you later mom thanks for bringing me to school luv you bye. This year was easier with second grade. Ok I thought I would finally share a few things that I have been working on since I was away. Please let me know what you think if I should make changes I want to start listing on Thanks everyone and I hope your little ones enjoy school..


From what I can see (bigger pictures please  ) These look really cute! 


PrincessKell said:


> Oh I just started to tear up reading that. I soo remember Georgia's first day last year. 1st grade was a bit easier.  What big girls! Its like miles stones for both of them. Kindergarten and 5th grade!


And, my baby boy is a Junior! 


TravelinGal said:


> OK - I just have to say how impressed I am to see a 5th grader in a booster seat with a harness!  WTG!
> I'm getting ready to get DS the Britax Frontier (assuming it fits in my vehicle).  DH doesn't get it, but I just keep telling him that a harness is safest for as long as possible.
> What carseat/booser is she in?


Thank you! She's in the Britax Regent. It has a taller harnessed height than the Fronteir, but it doesn't convert to a booster, and you can't use it on the plane, so they both have their selling points. I wish the Frontier had a higher harness height, I like everything else about it! For our backup in Brian's van, we bought the Graco Nautilus, but the height limit isn't as tall on that one as the Britax. I really like it for a booster too, it just seems better than most other boosters I've seen. 



mrsmiller said:


> Teresa I lost my quote but LOVE , LOVE the dress you made , I signed for the new Big Give  board but have not received an email confirming membership, can I still go an sign for a give or do I have to wait for the email... can somebody let me know PLEASE!!!!!
> 
> I had a parent asking me where did I get my son's uniforms !!!  I was so proud telling her that I made them... then proceed to talk to her about the Disboutique and how you guys are so awesome and to come and check this board ... I   should  get  paid a commission
> 
> I forgot to add that I spent less than 20.00 for the material for all the uniforms ( the store had the cotton twill for sale for 1.88 a yard )
> I bought 10yards of 60" and still have left over fabric, and to think that last year I paid 25.00 and 30.00 for  each pair of school pants in husky size for my boys!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just want to thank all of you for giving me inspiration and getting  me back into sewing!!!!
> 
> Linnette



Thanks Linnette, and great deal on the material!!!!We are glad that you found us too! 



Tinka_Belle said:


> Third-I want to thank all of those on here that said prayers for me, my family and the people that were in the path of the storm. I
> 
> Teresa, I cried for Jenna's first day of Pre-K and Kindergarten so I feel your pain. Lydia did look just as cute as can be though.


We are all so glad that you are ok Crystal!!!

Thank you, we like her! 



minnie2 said:


> I agree!  I commented on that too.  I can't tel you how many friend have said 'why is Nikki still in a booster seat she is 8?'  the laws here are to 8yrs old then at 8 they can be out.  My response is always he is so tiny more like the size of a 1st grader so she is too tiny to come out.  She is in the graco turbo booster.


Ok, what happened to your quote with the pictures???? The kids looked so cute!!! I love Nikki's dress, and her model poses!!!!!

Don't you hate it when people act like you are nuts for keeping your kids in their carseats! Brian's family thinks I am completely bonkers, I don't think one of them has been in a carseat since they were about 2! I put Arminda's twin cousin in a booster last year when she went camping with us, and she was so excited! She tole me she had tried to talk her Mom into getting her one, but her Mom told her she didn't need it!  When we take our little neighbor girl anywhere, I make her use a booster seat too. She told me her Mom said she was tall enough to not have one. She's only 4'4" tall (I measured her after she told me that!) so, I told her she had a few inches to go before she was too tall for a booster! But, then again, they don't put her 5 year old brother in one either, and he is a lot smaller than Lydia! 

Sorry to go off on a tangent,  but as Jessica and Heather know, I can go on for a long time about carseats! 


The Moonk's Mom said:


> Oh they look so cute!  And her dress looks adorable!
> 
> You had me in tears!!!  I keep thinking about Timmy going next year! UGH!


Aww, sorry I made you cry! 



jessica52877 said:


> Teresa, LOVE the big give outfit, school outfit and pictures! Lydia looked like she was about to cry in the one picture! I love how swee the town looks. Walking to school would be fun if it was possible around there. Dallas will be another 5th grader buckling into his car seat! So 5 years down the road remind me and I bet our pictures will look pretty darn similar.


I love the thought of us all being together in 5 years! You know I will remind you! And maybe by then they will come out with another 5 point harness for even bigger kids, and Arminda will be a 10th grader in her carseat!!! 

(Oh, half of you think I'm kidding and half of you know I'm dead serious!) 

We have a pretty nice little town, I like it! Tomorrow Lydia will be riding the bus though. 



sahm1000 said:


> Count me in as another parent who has their kids in a 5 point harness!  Grace is just about ready to get a booster (her current carseat is almost 5 years old).  The booster we are looking at is a Britax and it has a 5 point harness but can be used later on as a seat belt positioner.  I'm so glad that I'm not the only one.  All of Grace's friends are in boosters that are just seat belt positioners but I just can't figure out why.



Woo hoo! Another one! 

When Corey started kindergarten, I didn't make him use a booster seat. But, then Henry, Heather's hubby, told me the statistics about how a child his size should be in a booster and how much safer it was. So, I started making him ride in his booster seat all the time, and when I took my neice with us, I made her ride in one too. Well, not long afterwards, an idiot ran a stop sign and totalled out my car. It was pretty bad, but we all walked away (well, the ambulance came and took us all to the hospital, but we walked out of the hospital the same day.) I had Corey and my neice with me, and they were thankfully both in their booster seats. I hate to think what might have happened if Henry hadn't talked me into putting them into boosters! 

I was pregnant with Arminda at the time, and it was so scary! 

So, my point is, even if you have taken your child out of the booster or carseat or turned them around before they reached the rearfacing weight limit, it's not too late to put them back in or turn them back around! 

ok, off my soapbox now! 



Twins+2more said:


> I just want everyone to know that your prayers have helped out greatly.  My FIL made it thru the surgery that they had said he was not supposto make it thru.   He is not by far in the clear, and still in very bad condition.  But right now, papa is still around, and not ready to go.  Thank you all so much for the thoughts and prayers.  I will try to keep you posted.



I am so glad to hear that he is doing so well! I hope he contines to improve. 



AQW said:


> Count me in with the harnessed kiddos... Dexter is 6.5yo, and he will be harnessed in his Britax Regent until he outgrows it.  And my 3.5yo DD is still rear-facing, for as long as it takes her to gain another four pounds (rear-facing limit of the seat).  I'm all about the car seat safety - love seeing older harnessed kidlets!



Yeah!!!! I love hearing about all the older harnessed kids too! If they are small enough to be harnessed or in a booster why NOT do it???  



bjscheel said:


> First time posting to this thread...
> 
> I am going to applique Mickey heads to t-shirts.  Is there a Mickey head pattern somewhere here I can print out?
> 
> Thanks!!!



There is one in the Photobucket account, and a great tutorial in the sewing bookmarks! 



twob4him said:


> Unfortunately you have to count me out since I have to leave on the 8th around 1pm
> 
> 
> *Teresa Joy* - I love  all of the back-to-school pics. The girls are so cute and I love the dress you made too!



I hope you get to meet up with Heather before you go home! I know she really wanted to see you!

Thanks, I'm glad you liked them! I tend to go overboard on the pictures! 



sahm1000 said:


> Okay,
> 
> So I finished one stripworkskirt today and have most of the second one finished and my back is killiing me!  Does this happen to other people?  I swear my posture is usually pretty good but when I sew it's definitely slumped over.  Any suggestions, I try to remind myself but it doesn't seem to be working (or I wouldn't be in pain!).



Well, I had another outfit or two that I wanted to make for our trip, but the last day my back was so sore, I just had to call it done! Sometimes I take a Tylenol or two BEFORE I start sewing, and that helps. 



HeatherSue said:


> I still haven't had a chance to catch up, but I wanted to post some pictures from Tessa's first day.  I didn't cry!!  I didn't even feel like crying!!! I was just happy that she was excited.  She loved it and couldn't stop talking about it when she got home.
> 
> Here she is waiting for the bus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bus is here!  So, she hugs her brother (who's arm is being held in a death grip by my mom so he doesn't run in the road).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the bus:



Aww, she looks so cute!!!! What a little sweetheart!!! I was wondering if Mom would come over to see her off! 

Why are there no pictures of you and Henry though??


HeatherSue said:


> I also wanted to share something else with you.  Last week, I got the mail and there was a curious package in it.  I noticed it was from Stephanie (Stephres), so I opened it up.  Inside was a "knot" purse!!!  Steph had remembered me saying that I liked this style of purse.  So, she made one for me and sent it to me!!! Yes, she is THAT sweet!!!  I was having a really bad week and when I saw what she had done I just burst into tears.  I really love it.  Thank you so much, Steph!
> 
> Steph's sewing is really professional looking.  After seeing the perfectly straight lines and perfectly pressed seams of this purse, it makes me nervous for her to see anything I've sewn up close!  Isn't it pretty?!!



Steph, avert your eyes for a mintue, ok?????






She is SOOOOOOOOOOO SOOOOOOOOOO sweet!!!!!!!!!!! I have known she was working on this for awhile, and I was just dying for it to get to you!!!!  I was so excited for you to get it! It made me all teary eyes too! 

And, Heather is right guys, it's just gorgeous, and so beautifully made!!!! Steph does a fantastic job! 




Ok, Steph, you can look again. Dont' worry, I didn't say anything all mushy and sweet about you. Right guys???  





jham said:


> Love the pictures!  The girls looked gorgeous!  All day kindergarten would be hard (for me anyway)



I have to tell you guys what Lydia said when I picked her up today!!!

"Mommy, is it night time?"
"No, it's not night time, why?"
"Well, you said I was going to school ALL day, and it's not night yet, so I didn't go ALL day. It was just part of the day."

Poor baby thought she was going to be at school until bedtime! I forget how literally they take things sometimes! 

I'll be thinking about you tomorrow!



GoofyG said:


> Here is some snap shots of Attikus in his costume.  My little pirate , he didn't like the bright light of the flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We leave Thursday
> 
> On a sad note, Thursday will also be the funeral of my Great Gramdmother.  We lost her this mornig
> She lived a long life and had a big family, with 7 Great Great Grandchildren.
> 
> She is finally home with her loved one



Attikus is So stinkin' cute!!! I love that!

I am so sorry to hear about your great grnandma though. How old was she?


danicaw said:


> Argh...Now I have to clean my house.
> 
> The bag didn't take as long as I thought and it wasn't as scary
> I am happy with it and when I gave it to DS, he said "Thank you Mom, I love it"
> So that was great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lined it with a lighter blue, but didn't use the fusible web or batting, so its a nice soft bag, I think will work well for him. And thanks to the amazing bookmark list for all the great patterns and tuts. I used "The Greatest Bag Tutorial EVER?". Oh and I decided to put his name on it.
> 
> Ok, so I guess I need to really clean my house and do some .
> I love all the great back to school clothes you guys are making and cute pirate/halloween stuff.


It looks great! Good job!  I'm glad you found a tutorial you could use! 


HeatherSue said:


> And finally, I did this today.  I think she turned out pretty cute.  I figured out the stabilizer thing and the "hoopless embroidery method".  I broke a needle 1/2 way through this one.


That is so cute, but is should be purple and white! 

What an amazing machine! You are going to have so much fun with that! 


CastleCreations said:


> This brought tears to my eyes....how sweet she looks..what a big girl. sniff...



Well, at least SOMEONE is crying about her going to school and getting all growed up!  You and me Elisa, we'll cry about it together!  



peachygreen said:


> I found my camera cord, so I can post pictures of what I did this weekend.  (My fingers are still sore from all the finger pricks and seam ripping)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise I do normally do her hair.  Just not in any of these pictures.


These look great! I really love the Pooh toille! 



peachygreen said:


> Thanks for posting where you got the instructions.  I have a hard time finding things in the bookmarks.  I was looking for a pattern for a bag just like that.  You did a great job!


Sorry, I try to organize them in a way that makes things easier to find, but there are a lot of bag tutorials!  You can also do a search for what you are looking for. 



Stephres said:


> 1.)Oh, she looks so beautiful in blue! I love the girls together. And I am so proud of you for not crying!
> 
> 2.)What? I can assure you I have never danced on a table!
> 
> I don't really have that great balance.


1.)Thank you! I didn't cry at all until I got out of the room! 
2.)That has me snort laughing!!!
I SOOO want to be there with you guys!!! I am jealous beyond words that Heather will get to meet all of you guys and I don't! (Dont' worry Steph, I know I already met you! But I'd like to see you again!)



GoofyG said:


> Here is pic we took of the first 5 generations.  DD4 was just around 5 months.  I have one of DD2 when she was a baby, but it's on my mom's computer.  My grandpa was the first born, my dad first grandchild, me first great grandchild, and DD first great great grandchild.  Iwanted to get a 5 gen with Attikus, but she wasn't her self anymore.


What a sweet picture! 


princesskayla said:


> My pictures are not that great - and Kayla HAD to have a crown. She was a princess after all. But you get the idea. Next up - Cinderella



WOW that is just FABULOUS!!! And, it fits Kalya perfectly!!!! You did a fantastic job!

And, congrats on the ballet!!! That is very exciting! 


lovesdumbo said:


> My baby starts Kindergarten Thursday but I must be in denial because I haven't made her firstdayofschoolever outfit yet.  It's cut out but that's all.  I guess I'll be up late tomorrow.



I started Lydia's dress Monday afternoon! 


livndisney said:


> Here is a dress I finished recently.


Great job!!! It looks fantastic!


----------



## karebear1

jham said:


> Here are a few things I've made this week.
> 
> This is for a little baby--I think she's 16 months?  It makes me sad that Lily is already so big!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is using up fabric to make something for the boutiques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made Lily a skull outfit like the one I made to sell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is her Vida, don't look too closely at the applique  I'll try to get pics of her modeling it tomorrow.
> 
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:



Very, very cute!!



GoofyG said:


> Here is some snap shots of Attikus in his costume.  My little pirate , he didn't like the bright light of the flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a sad note, Thursday will also be the funeral of my Great Gramdmother.  We lost her this mornig
> She lived a long life and had a big family,  with 7 Great Great Grandchildren.
> 
> She is finally home with her loved one



That is the most adorable little pirate I have ever seen! He made me laugh out loud!

So sorry about your Great Grandma  , but how nice for you that you were able to know her and love her.



HeatherSue said:


> I'm sorry I keep posting!  I missed you guys and I have to make up for lost time!
> 
> A couple of you asked to see my wonky embroidery attempts from the last few days.  So, here they are, no holds barred.  This is everything I've done so far on the machine.
> 
> This is my first thing I tried on the machine.  I call it the wonky kitty.  I ran out of bobbin thread 1/2 way through, didn't use stabilizer, and used cheap thread.  These are all on scrap fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, I tried a few fonts and this flowery thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I did another wonky kitty.  The bobbin thread pulled up on the black parts.



I'm diggin' the wonkies!! Good job girlie! 

I got you on my list- looks like we made 20!



princesskayla said:


> Ohh I forgot the best news ever!!! I have to brag on my baby girl a little bit. Her dance teacher called today and invited her to be in company!! She is five years old. Her teacher said that she has the most natural talent that she has ever seen in a five year old and that she would be delited if I would let her be in company!! She also said that she has only invited two other five year olds her entire teaching career. I am on . I never got to be a ballerina when I growing up, and I always thought I would be good at it. So I will do what ever to make that dream come true for Kayla. It was so cute!!



Congrats for your little ballerina! Sounds like lots of fun!!



NaeNae said:


> princesskayla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who of yall are going to be at Disneyworld this next week. I think I have two or three others that are going next week. I will be there and I can't wait.
> 
> Here is the list I've been making on who is going to be there next week.
> Schnerk, Tinkerbelle565, LauraP22, KPgriffin, sahm1000, iheartdisney, jshelley, you - princesskayla, and us - NaeNae and GoofyG.
> 
> There ought to be lots of customs roaming around the parks.   I'll be on the lookout for everyone.  Be sure and say Hi if you see us.  There will be 9 of us, 2 strollers & 1 ECV(red), 6 adults & 3 kids.  Wish us luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna be there too!! We leave on the 6 and come back on the 13th. We should all try to meet up sometime- could be the DISBoutiques Mini Meet.... Take ONE!
Click to expand...


----------



## sahm1000

jham said:


> Here are a few things I've made this week.
> 
> This is for a little baby--I think she's 16 months?  It makes me sad that Lily is already so big!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is using up fabric to make something for the boutiques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made Lily a skull outfit like the one I made to sell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is her Vida, don't look too closely at the applique  I'll try to get pics of her modeling it tomorrow.
> 
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:



They are all fantastic!  Your applique looks perfect, I don't know what  you are talking about, give yourself more credit!  You Minnie dot outfit looks a lot like the ones I finished today for my girls! 



GoofyG said:


> Here is some snap shots of Attikus in his costume.  My little pirate , he didn't like the bright light of the flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was labor day, he is growing to fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We leave Thursday
> 
> On a sad note, Thursday will also be the funeral of my Great Gramdmother.  We lost her this mornig
> She lived a long life and had a big family,  with 7 Great Great Grandchildren.
> 
> She is finally home with her loved one



The pirate outfit is SO CUTE!  I love the fabric!  He looks absolutely adorable!  You just want to squeeze and kiss him, he looks so cute!  



I'm very sorry about your Great Grandmother.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.  



HeatherSue said:


> I'm sorry I keep posting!  I missed you guys and I have to make up for lost time!
> 
> A couple of you asked to see my wonky embroidery attempts from the last few days.  So, here they are, no holds barred.  This is everything I've done so far on the machine.
> 
> This is my first thing I tried on the machine.  I call it the wonky kitty.  I ran out of bobbin thread 1/2 way through, didn't use stabilizer, and used cheap thread.  These are all on scrap fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, I tried a few fonts and this flowery thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I did another wonky kitty.  The bobbin thread pulled up on the black parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, I tried an applique.  Wow, is it ever easier on the embroidery machine! I can't wait until I get better at it!
> 1st one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, I did this today.  I think she turned out pretty cute.  I figured out the stabilizer thing and the "hoopless embroidery method".  I broke a needle 1/2 way through this one.




They really look good.  I am so jealous of the new machine though.  I say that as my neck has a huge kink in it from appliqueing two Mickey heads on shirts, I guess you won't have that happening anymore!  Lucky you!  I know I can't have a machine that nice but a less expensive one would  be great too.  Now don't forget to share it with Teresa!


----------



## sahm1000

princesskayla said:


> First off - love the Vida dress, I am so going to have to get that pattern.
> Next - the cars tote bag turned out great and that was fast!!
> Third - Attikus is the cutest little pirate ever. He has gotten so big!!
> Tinka-Belle - I am glad you are safe and sound.
> Mrs. Miller- Wow - I can't believe you were able to get the material so cheap! I am impressed by your excellent talent!! You uniforms looked great and all of your bags -impressive!!
> 
> Who of yall are going to be at Disneyworld this next week. I think I have two or three others that are going next week. I will be there and I can't wait.
> 
> Here is the Snow White dress. I can tell you that the white collar was not fun to make. It was hard, hard, hard. The new Snow White pattern from Simplicity looks much easier!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pictures are not that great - and Kayla HAD to have a crown. She was a princess after all. But you get the idea. Next up - Cinderella



The Snow White dress is fantastic!  It may have been difficult but it turned out great!  Oh, and we will be there next week!



NaeNae said:


> princesskayla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who of yall are going to be at Disneyworld this next week. I think I have two or three others that are going next week. I will be there and I can't wait.
> 
> Here is the list I've been making on who is going to be there next week.
> Schnerk, Tinkerbelle565, LauraP22, KPgriffin, sahm1000, iheartdisney, jshelley, you - princesskayla, and us - NaeNae and GoofyG.
> 
> There ought to be lots of customs roaming around the parks.   I'll be on the lookout for everyone.  Be sure and say Hi if you see us.  There will be 9 of us, 2 strollers & 1 ECV(red), 6 adults & 3 kids.  Wish us luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said above!  We are go going to be there unless a hurricane happens to be blowing through!  My girls will have customs on (I hope!) so we should be easy to spot!  Please say hello if you see us!
> 
> 
> 
> LisaZoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist the urge to share my latest creation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beautiful as usual!
> 
> 
> 
> livndisney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a dress I finished recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  It looks just like Mary's!  Great job!
Click to expand...


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

LisaZoe said:


> Sorry, I couldn't resist the urge to share my latest creation.



As I am scrolling down I hear Madison say " Oh My Dosh, its pooh, and Pigdlet'  Oh my Dosh I Love it! "


----------



## GoofyG

Teresajoy- My Great grandma lived to be 94yrs old  She's lived her life well


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I made a horrible excuse of a purse this weekend     Lets just say is is shaped like a duffle bag  Plus I decided to use some of DHs Khaki uniform pants as the lining since they are durable,  and have built in pockets.   Yeah,  It's that BAD!!


----------



## peachygreen

teresajoy said:


> These look great! I really love the Pooh toille!
> 
> 
> Sorry, I try to organize them in a way that makes things easier to find, but there are a lot of bag tutorials!  You can also do a search for what you are looking for.



First - Thank you!

Second - No comlaint on the organization, its just a wealth of good information to go through and well sometimes you don't know exactly what you are looking for until you see it.


----------



## teresajoy

GoofyG said:


> Teresajoy- My Great grandma lived to be 94yrs old  She's lived her life well



That is wonderful that she had such a long wonderful life!  



peachygreen said:


> First - Thank you!
> 
> Second - No comlaint on the organization, its just a wealth of good information to go through and well sometimes you don't know exactly what you are looking for until you see it.



I know exactly what you mean! I do that too!


----------



## Piper

karebear1 said:


> Quoting me again!!
> 
> Update for Dismeet February 8th for dessert buffet at Rose and Crown:
> 
> We now have:
> 
> Jham- 6
> T-beri- 3 (probably 4) I think I might just count him !!!
> PrincessLeighsdaddy-3
> Stephres- 3
> karebear1- 2
> 
> And I know there are more that I have on the initial list I took (this was just who thought they could make the Feb. 8th Dismeet- not the dessert buffet), So..... please pm me with how many people you will be bringing for the *FEBRUARY 8 DISBoutique MEET for the Dessert Buffet on the patio outside of the Rose and Crown Restaurant at EPCOT. We're planning on booking it during Illuminations!* Last time I checked, the date and place were still open, so... the sooner we have 20, the faster I can book where we want to meet! I'd LOVE to book this before I leave for WDW at the end of the week!!


 
I am working on this, too.  I have asked my sister if she can go with me.  Hopefully, I'll know in a couple of days.


----------



## HeatherSue

CastleCreations said:


> This brought tears to my eyes....how sweet she looks..what a big girl. sniff...


Aww...I made Elisa cry!! You're so sweet!  I did so much crying just _thinking_ about her going to kindergarten.  So, when the big event came, it was a little anti-climatic.  Plus, Henry was here and I'd get the 'ol eye roll if I cried.  My mom got all teary-eyed, though.  That was something to see because she NEVER gets sappy!



CampbellScot said:


> Awwww...SUPER cute!!! That steph...too sweet for words...but she doesn't like it when people EMOTE on her...it makes her feel funny...
> 
> *ahem*
> 
> oh my word, that child is too stunning for words! I'm so glad she liked school! It seems like the Diser Cousins are taking kindergarten by storm! Dressed to the nines and cute as two buttons!!!!
> 
> Oh HeatherSue...we would have a BLAST let me tell you...actually...my influence may be corrupting...you'll be dancing on tables in no time! I'm THAT badly behaved!  Steph will SO be the first one up though...she's a wild child that girl...I can TELL!


You make me  
I SOOOO hope we get to meet you!!!!



peachygreen said:


>


That is SO cute!  I really like how the white bias tapes ties it all together!



MegaWoman said:


> Bonjour les filles!  I'm baaaaaack!  I've only popped in to say I'm trying to catch up - all the back to school outfits are amazing!  It was the first day of school today, DS really liked his new teachers!
> We're house-hunting right now and that's taking up most of my time, so not so too much sewing, just wanted to say hi!
> 
> Stephanie


Hi Stephanie!  I wish you luck in finding the perfect house (so you can get back here and chat with us). 



Stephres said:


> Cute! Look at you, sewing without doing anything!
> 
> Yes, please keep it to a minimum.
> 
> What? I can assure you I have never danced on a table!
> 
> I don't really have that great balance.


You also make me   I can't wait to see you again!



stefplus3 said:


> My seller's name is Smiling Daisies and I only have 1 book, it's double boutique bows and ruffle ribbon socks. I'm in the (slow and long) process of getting bow site up and running but I'm in nursing school and don't have very much free time, lol....plus all these kids are so needy.


It's so cool to have another YCMT author with us!!



GoofyG said:


> Here is pic we took of the first 5 generations.  DD4 was just around 5 months.  I have one of DD2 when she was a baby, but it's on my mom's computer.  My grandpa was the first born, my dad first grandchild, me first great grandchild, and DD first great great grandchild.  Iwanted to get a 5 gen with Attikus, but she wasn't her self anymore.


That is such a cool picture!! You and Ellarie look beautiful!  Really, she is one of the most gorgeous babies I've ever seen!



princesskayla said:


>


Wow, that looks fantastic!!! LOVE it!  That collar doesn't look easy!  I can't wait to see Cinderella!



princesskayla said:


> Ohh I forgot the best news ever!!! I have to brag on my baby girl a little bit. Her dance teacher called today and invited her to be in company!! She is five years old. Her teacher said that she has the most natural talent that she has ever seen in a five year old and that she would be delited if I would let her be in company!! She also said that she has only invited two other five year olds her entire teaching career. I am on . I never got to be a ballerina when I growing up, and I always thought I would be good at it. So I will do what ever to make that dream come true for Kayla. It was so cute!!


Wow!! I am impressed!  You must be so proud of her!



livndisney said:


>


That's adorable, Cindee!  It's probably comfier than the lacy versions, too.



teresajoy said:


> Sorry to go off on a tangent,  but as Jessica and Heather know, I can go on for a long time about carseats!
> 
> I love the thought of us all being together in 5 years! You know I will remind you! And maybe by then they will come out with another 5 point harness for even bigger kids, and Arminda will be a 10th grader in her carseat!!!
> 
> (Oh, half of you think I'm kidding and half of you know I'm dead serious!)
> 
> We have a pretty nice little town, I like it! Tomorrow Lydia will be riding the bus though.


Okay, I was going to comment on everything you said that made me want to comment.  But, you already know what I was going to say! Rest assured that everything you said "just for me" was duly noted and giggled at!



sahm1000 said:


> They really look good.  I am so jealous of the new machine though.  I say that as my neck has a huge kink in it from appliqueing two Mickey heads on shirts, I guess you won't have that happening anymore!  Lucky you!  I know I can't have a machine that nice but a less expensive one would  be great too.  Now don't forget to share it with Teresa!


I'll probably still do most appliques by hand for now because I don't have the ability to make my own applique designs for the machines.  Plus, I never see exactly what I'm looking for to buy.



Piper said:


> I am working on this, too.  I have asked my sister if she can go with me.  Hopefully, I'll know in a couple of days.



I hope you can be there, too!!!


----------



## minnie2

sahm1000 said:


> Okay,
> 
> So I finished one stripworkskirt today and have most of the second one finished and my back is killiing me!  Does this happen to other people?  I swear my posture is usually pretty good but when I sew it's definitely slumped over.  Any suggestions, I try to remind myself but it doesn't seem to be working (or I wouldn't be in pain!).


Yeah that happens to me.  That is why I can only sew for short periods at a time.  Of course it doesn't help that to sew I am on the couch hunched over to my coffee table Then add to it i have a bad back. 



HeatherSue said:


> I still haven't had a chance to catch up, but I wanted to post some pictures from Tessa's first day.  I didn't cry!!  I didn't even feel like crying!!! I was just happy that she was excited.  She loved it and couldn't stop talking about it when she got home.
> 
> Here she is waiting for the bus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bus is here!  So, she hugs her brother (who's arm is being held in a death grip by my mom so he doesn't run in the road).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the bus:


She looks so sweet!  Love her hugging Sawyer!  
I can't believe you didn't cry.  Wow I am impressed by that AND the fact you let her ride the bus!  Good for you mom!  



HeatherSue said:


> I also wanted to share something else with you.  Last week, I got the mail and there was a curious package in it.  I noticed it was from Stephanie (Stephres), so I opened it up.  Inside was a "knot" purse!!!  Steph had remembered me saying that I liked this style of purse.  So, she made one for me and sent it to me!!! Yes, she is THAT sweet!!!  I was having a really bad week and when I saw what she had done I just burst into tears.  I really love it.  Thank you so much, Steph!
> 
> Steph's sewing is really professional looking.  After seeing the perfectly straight lines and perfectly pressed seams of this purse, it makes me nervous for her to see anything I've sewn up close!  Isn't it pretty?!!


It is beautiful!  How sweet of Stephers to do that.  That pattern is so cute problem is when I made it i couldn't get my bow to sit right Could be the material I used for it.



sahm1000 said:


> Tessa looks so cute! And you let her ride the bus!  You are so brave!  I'm so glad she had a good day.  She looked beautiful too!
> 
> The purse is so cute too.  What a thoughtful thing for Stephanie to do.  I am always worried about what others would say about my sewing too.  I am pretty sure my seams aren't as straight as other people's!  I know it is probably only something that another sewer would notice but it makes me worry when I put my kids in clothes that I made for them - I hope nobody is laughing behind my back about them!  Okay, back to more marathon sewing so I can get everything done!


ME TOO!!!!!!!!!  Especially when my mom asks me to make something because she is such a perfectionist and when she buys thing she goes over everything with a fie tooth comb to make sure the stitches are perfect.  So it scares me to sew for her but she keeps asking me too so I am happy.



jham said:


> Here are a few things I've made this week.
> 
> This is for a little baby--I think she's 16 months?  It makes me sad that Lily is already so big!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is using up fabric to make something for the boutiques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made Lily a skull outfit like the one I made to sell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is her Vida, don't look too closely at the applique  I'll try to get pics of her modeling it tomorrow.
> 
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:


really cute!  I love the minnie one!  

 I have to share this my sister in law sent me a $45 egift card for Joanns for my birthday!!  It should arrive in 7-10 days or I can use the e one to shop on line.  I think I am going to wait though and head over there one day when the kids are in school.

 I do have to vent though my darn husband didn't even wish me a happy birthday this morning!!!!!!!!  I am so ticked.  Yes he let me upgrade the sewing machine that was giving me problems as my bday gift and yes we went to dinner this weekend BUT a simple happy birthday from your husband of 14 yrs would be nice!  The kids haven't said anything either because I am sure HE didn't remind them last night!  UGH MEN!


----------



## Fingerpaints

Can I just say *WOW!*


There is so much talent on this thread.  I am going to need to get used to how fast it goes, and try to keep up better, (and hope maybe some of your talent rubs off on me!  )  Seriously, everyone AMAZING things.  The pooh and paisley is just too too cute, LisaZoe.

And thank you for everyone being so kind about my dress.  I really am pleased with it.  Who ever said I needed to smile,   Can you tell I was coaching my ds as he was working the camera?    He did a great job I think.   



Here a few new things I did.  Ds2's Mario costume for MNSSHP.









And some Buzz Lightyear ones for Ds3 to match after Ds2 is done being Mario.


----------



## minnie2

GoofyG said:


> Here is some snap shots of Attikus in his costume.  My little pirate , he didn't like the bright light of the flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We leave Thursday
> 
> On a sad note, Thursday will also be the funeral of my Great Gramdmother.  We lost her this mornig
> She lived a long life and had a big family,  with 7 Great Great Grandchildren.
> 
> She is finally home with her loved one


 sorry about your great grandma.
 Oh my attikus is so cute in his irate costume!


danicaw said:


> Argh...Now I have to clean my house.
> 
> The bag didn't take as long as I thought and it wasn't as scary
> I am happy with it and when I gave it to DS, he said "Thank you Mom, I love it"
> So that was great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lined it with a lighter blue, but didn't use the fusible web or batting, so its a nice soft bag, I think will work well for him. And thanks to the amazing bookmark list for all the great patterns and tuts. I used "The Greatest Bag Tutorial EVER?". Oh and I decided to put his name on it.
> 
> Ok, so I guess I need to really clean my house and do some .
> I love all the great back to school clothes you guys are making and cute pirate/halloween stuff.


The bag came out great!


HeatherSue said:


> I'm sorry I keep posting!  I missed you guys and I have to make up for lost time!
> 
> A couple of you asked to see my wonky embroidery attempts from the last few days.  So, here they are, no holds barred.  This is everything I've done so far on the machine.
> 
> This is my first thing I tried on the machine.  I call it the wonky kitty.  I ran out of bobbin thread 1/2 way through, didn't use stabilizer, and used cheap thread.  These are all on scrap fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, I tried a few fonts and this flowery thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I did another wonky kitty.  The bobbin thread pulled up on the black parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, I tried an applique.  Wow, is it ever easier on the embroidery machine! I can't wait until I get better at it!
> 1st one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, I did this today.  I think she turned out pretty cute.  I figured out the stabilizer thing and the "hoopless embroidery method".  I broke a needle 1/2 way through this one.


Great 1st attempts!  I am so impressed!  I LOVE the cheerleader one!  Just make her costume royal blue and it could be Nikki in her uniform   I really love that one!  If I ever get an embrodery machine I will have to remember to ask you which pattern that is


----------



## minnie2

GoofyG said:


> Here is pic we took of the first 5 generations.  DD4 was just around 5 months.  I have one of DD2 when she was a baby, but it's on my mom's computer.  My grandpa was the first born, my dad first grandchild, me first great grandchild, and DD first great great grandchild.  Iwanted to get a 5 gen with Attikus, but she wasn't her self anymore.


We ahve a few like that and I cheerish them.  My brother just recently got one with 3 generations of boys when my parents went to brooklyn to see my nephew.  I was sad because Kyle wasn't in it 



princesskayla said:


> First off - love the Vida dress, I am so going to have to get that pattern.
> Next - the cars tote bag turned out great and that was fast!!
> Third - Attikus is the cutest little pirate ever. He has gotten so big!!
> Tinka-Belle - I am glad you are safe and sound.
> Mrs. Miller- Wow - I can't believe you were able to get the material so cheap! I am impressed by your excellent talent!! You uniforms looked great and all of your bags -impressive!!
> 
> Who of yall are going to be at Disneyworld this next week. I think I have two or three others that are going next week. I will be there and I can't wait.
> 
> Here is the Snow White dress. I can tell you that the white collar was not fun to make. It was hard, hard, hard. The new Snow White pattern from Simplicity looks much easier!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pictures are not that great - and Kayla HAD to have a crown. She was a princess after all. But you get the idea. Next up - Cinderella





princesskayla said:


> Ohh I forgot the best news ever!!! I have to brag on my baby girl a little bit. Her dance teacher called today and invited her to be in company!! She is five years old. Her teacher said that she has the most natural talent that she has ever seen in a five year old and that she would be delited if I would let her be in company!! She also said that she has only invited two other five year olds her entire teaching career. I am on . I never got to be a ballerina when I growing up, and I always thought I would be good at it. So I will do what ever to make that dream come true for Kayla. It was so cute!!


The dress was well worth the trouble it came out so cute and she looks like she loves it!  

Go ahead and brag about her I think it is wonderful and you should be ecstatic!!!!



LisaZoe said:


> Sorry, I couldn't resist the urge to share my latest creation.


So glad you popped in!  The outfit is stunning!


----------



## karebear1

Tykatmadismomma said:


> I made a horrible excuse of a purse this weekend     Lets just say is is shaped like a duffle bag  Plus I decided to use some of DHs Khaki uniform pants as the lining since they are durable,  and have built in pockets.   Yeah,  It's that BAD!!



We need pics!!!  We love to see this stuff!  Makes us a feel like we're not alone in the "error" department!



Piper said:


> I am working on this, too.  I have asked my sister if she can go with me.  Hopefully, I'll know in a couple of days.



Oh I hope you can get there with us! How fun that'll be! Please shoot me na email when you know for sure!!



Fingerpaints said:


> Here a few new things I did.  Ds2's Mario costume for MNSSHP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some Buzz Lightyear ones for Ds3 to match after Ds2 is done being Mario.



That Mario is so cute! Good job!


----------



## HeatherSue

minnie2 said:


> I have to share this my sister in law sent me a $45 egift card for Joanns for my birthday!!  It should arrive in 7-10 days or I can use the e one to shop on line.  I think I am going to wait though and head over there one day when the kids are in school.
> 
> I do have to vent though my darn husband didn't even wish me a happy birthday this morning!!!!!!!!  I am so ticked.  Yes he let me upgrade the sewing machine that was giving me problems as my bday gift and yes we went to dinner this weekend BUT a simple happy birthday from your husband of 14 yrs would be nice!  The kids haven't said anything either because I am sure HE didn't remind them last night!  UGH MEN!











Marlo!!!!!


Fingerpaints said:


>


Wow, that's some cute stuff!!  I especially love the Buzz Lightyear.  Do you have an embroidery machine?  If so, what kind?  



minnie2 said:


> The bag came out great!
> Great 1st attempts!  I am so impressed!  I LOVE the cheerleader one!  Just make her costume royal blue and it could be Nikki in her uniform   I really love that one!  If I ever get an embrodery machine I will have to remember to ask you which pattern that is



I was thinking the same thinga bout the blue!!  Our colors are red/white, but I don't think Tessa even knows that.  This was a free design and I don't even remember where I got it!  Teresa and I have added a lot of free embroidery designs to the bookmarks under "embroidery machine".


----------



## Fingerpaints

HeatherSue said:


> Wow, that's some cute stuff!!  I especially love the Buzz Lightyear.  Do you have an embroidery machine?  If so, what kind?



Thank you.  I do.  I have a Viking Designer I.  I love it, it does everything but the dishes.


----------



## karebear1

Update for Dismeet February 8th for dessert buffet at Rose and Crown:

We now have:

Jham- 6
T-beri- 3 (probably 4) I think I might just count him !!!  
PrincessLeighsdaddy-3
Stephres- 3
karebear1- 2
princesskayla-2
sohappy-3
Heathersue-1

We now officially have 24 people..... 4 over what we absolutely have to have! YIPPEE!!!!! I will contact WDW and make the final arrangements for this meet now!!

And I know there are more that I have on the initial list I took (this was just who thought they could make the Feb. 8th Dismeet- not the dessert buffet), So..... please pm me with how many people you will be bringing for the *FEBRUARY 8 DISBoutique MEET for the Dessert Buffet on the patio outside of the Rose and Crown Restaurant at EPCOT. We're planning on booking it during Illuminations!*


----------



## Twins+2more

Well, I hate to bring down the spirit of the board.  But My husband JUST called 2 minutes ago crying.  They decided not to recesotate this time.  They pulled the plug.  Papa is gone home.  Please continue to pray for strength to get thru this.  Pray that my children will understand that papa is in a better place.  Thank you.


----------



## karebear1

Twins+2more said:


> Well, I hate to bring down the spirit of the board.  But My husband JUST called 2 minutes ago crying.  They decided not to recesotate this time.  They pulled the plug.  Papa is gone home.  Please continue to pray for strength to get thru this.  Pray that my children will understand that papa is in a better place.  Thank you.




Oh Michelle! I am so sorry!!  You, your DH and children will be in my prayers!


----------



## HeatherSue

Fingerpaints said:


> Thank you.  I do.  I have a Viking Designer I.  I love it, it does everything but the dishes.


That's the same machine I have!! Is yours the floppy or the usb?  Mine has the floppy drive.  I just got it from my cousin.  She is letting me borrow it indefinitely (and I have to share with my sister ). 



karebear1 said:


> Update for Dismeet February 8th for dessert buffet at Rose and Crown:
> 
> We now have:
> 
> Jham- 6
> T-beri- 3 (probably 4) I think I might just count him !!!
> PrincessLeighsdaddy-3
> Stephres- 3
> karebear1- 2
> princesskayla-2
> sohappy-3
> Heathersue-1
> 
> We now officially have 24 people..... 4 over what we absolutely have to have! YIPPEE!!!!! I will contact WDW and make the final arrangements for this meet now!!
> 
> And I know there are more that I have on the initial list I took (this was just who thought they could make the Feb. 8th Dismeet- not the dessert buffet), So..... please pm me with how many people you will be bringing for the *FEBRUARY 8 DISBoutique MEET for the Dessert Buffet on the patio outside of the Rose and Crown Restaurant at EPCOT. We're planning on booking it during Illuminations!*


----------



## HeatherSue

Twins+2more said:


> Well, I hate to bring down the spirit of the board.  But My husband JUST called 2 minutes ago crying.  They decided not to recesotate this time.  They pulled the plug.  Papa is gone home.  Please continue to pray for strength to get thru this.  Pray that my children will understand that papa is in a better place.  Thank you.


I'm so sorry. 
 We're here for you for the good _and _the bad.  Don't ever worry about bringing us down.


----------



## Fingerpaints

Twins+2more said:


> Well, I hate to bring down the spirit of the board.  But My husband JUST called 2 minutes ago crying.  They decided not to recesotate this time.  They pulled the plug.  Papa is gone home.  Please continue to pray for strength to get thru this.  Pray that my children will understand that papa is in a better place.  Thank you.



You have my thoughts and prayers for your family.  



HeatherSue said:


> That's the same machine I have!! Is yours the floppy or the usb?  Mine has the floppy drive.  I just got it from my cousin.  She is letting me borrow it indefinitely (and I have to share with my sister ).



It's a floppy.  I tried to get dh to get it upgraded to the USB and he laughed when he found out it was like $700.  So he got me a cheapy plug in floppy drive for like $15-$20.  *Sigh* I make do.


----------



## minnie2

livndisney said:


> Here is a dress I finished recently.


 



Fingerpaints said:


> Can I just say *WOW!*
> 
> 
> There is so much talent on this thread.  I am going to need to get used to how fast it goes, and try to keep up better, (and hope maybe some of your talent rubs off on me!  )  Seriously, everyone AMAZING things.  The pooh and paisley is just too too cute, LisaZoe.
> 
> And thank you for everyone being so kind about my dress.  I really am pleased with it.  Who ever said I needed to smile,   Can you tell I was coaching my ds as he was working the camera?    He did a great job I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Here a few new things I did.  Ds2's Mario costume for MNSSHP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some Buzz Lightyear ones for Ds3 to match after Ds2 is done being Mario.


Love them!  The mario is GREAT!  Kyle loves Mario!  



HeatherSue said:


> Marlo!!!!!
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thinga bout the blue!!  Our colors are red/white, but I don't think Tessa even knows that.  This was a free design and I don't even remember where I got it!  Teresa and I have added a lot of free embroidery designs to the bookmarks under "embroidery machine".


Thank you.  LOl about the blue!  feel free to practice some more using the blue and if it is realy awful I can take it off your hands and put it on a bag that I put my cheer coaching papers in or a shirt for Nik!     can't blame a girl for trying!


----------



## princesskayla

Fingerpaints said:


> Can I just say *WOW!*
> 
> 
> There is so much talent on this thread.  I am going to need to get used to how fast it goes, and try to keep up better, (and hope maybe some of your talent rubs off on me!  )  Here a few new things I did.  Ds2's Mario costume for MNSSHP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some Buzz Lightyear ones for Ds3 to match after Ds2 is done being Mario.



Very cute. Your boys are adorable as well!! Keep up the good work. You will be addicted in no time!!

LISAZOE - Love the Pooh and Piglet dress!! 


HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARLO

I am so sorry that your husband has seemingly forgotten your b-day. I have been taking about my birthday for the last 6mos so my husband had better not forget mine. It is during the Disney trip and I remind him any chance I get.  Speaking of which - I need to order my cake for the birthday dinner. (I don't wait for my husband to do anything special like that. I just do it my self and I will act surprised. I sent him an email with all the contact info for the special event planner at Cindy's castle and he asked me what it was for. I had explained what it was for, with an example in the email.  So am not expecting that to happen. So much for subtle hints!! )


----------



## princesskayla

Twins+2more said:


> Well, I hate to bring down the spirit of the board.  But My husband JUST called 2 minutes ago crying.  They decided not to recesotate this time.  They pulled the plug.  Papa is gone home.  Please continue to pray for strength to get thru this.  Pray that my children will understand that papa is in a better place.  Thank you.



 I am sorry for your loss. Your family is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## minnie2

princesskayla said:


> Very cute. Your boys are adorable as well!! Keep up the good work. You will be addicted in no time!!
> 
> LISAZOE - Love the Pooh and Piglet dress!!
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARLO
> 
> I am so sorry that your husband has seemingly forgotten your b-day. I have been taking about my birthday for the last 6mos so my husband had better not forget mine. It is during the Disney trip and I remind him any chance I get.  Speaking of which - I need to order my cake for the birthday dinner. (I don't wait for my husband to do anything special like that. I just do it my self and I will act surprised. I sent him an email with all the contact info for the special event planner at Cindy's castle and he asked me what it was for. I had explained what it was for, with an example in the email.  So am not expecting that to happen. So much for subtle hints!! )


LOL  That is great good for you!  My girlfriend is coming over in a bit and we are going to walk to our Town sq( check out the movie Ground Hogs day if you want to see our sq!) and grab some coffee ant Starbucks and stop at the bakery for a piece of cake then back to my house to sew some stuff while the kids are in school.  I shouldn't feel bad that he didn't remember because she even asks me when Nikki's bday is and that is his 1st born child you would think he would remember!!!



Twins+2more said:


> Well, I hate to bring down the spirit of the board.  But My husband JUST called 2 minutes ago crying.  They decided not to recesotate this time.  They pulled the plug.  Papa is gone home.  Please continue to pray for strength to get thru this.  Pray that my children will understand that papa is in a better place.  Thank you.


 I am so sorry!  We are here for you!   He is now an angel always watching out for you and your little ones.


----------



## jshelley

NaeNae said:


> princesskayla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who of yall are going to be at Disneyworld this next week. I think I have two or three others that are going next week. I will be there and I can't wait.
> 
> Here is the list I've been making on who is going to be there next week.
> Schnerk, Tinkerbelle565, LauraP22, KPgriffin, sahm1000, iheartdisney, jshelley, you - princesskayla, and us - NaeNae and GoofyG.
> 
> There ought to be lots of customs roaming around the parks.   I'll be on the lookout for everyone.  Be sure and say Hi if you see us.  There will be 9 of us, 2 strollers & 1 ECV(red), 6 adults & 3 kids.  Wish us luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, we'll be there.  Coming in on Sunday, leaving the following Saturday.
> We're doing Epcot, AK, HS, off day, MK, MK (or other).  We'll be at POR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep an eye out for all those great outfits.
> 
> Julie
Click to expand...


----------



## peachygreen

Twins+2more said:


> Well, I hate to bring down the spirit of the board.  But My husband JUST called 2 minutes ago crying.  They decided not to recesotate this time.  They pulled the plug.  Papa is gone home.  Please continue to pray for strength to get thru this.  Pray that my children will understand that papa is in a better place.  Thank you.



 I'm very sorry for your loss.  Your family is in my prayers.


----------



## Fingerpaints

jshelley said:


> NaeNae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, we'll be there.  Coming in on Sunday, leaving the following Saturday.
> We're doing Epcot, AK, HS, off day, MK, MK (or other).  We'll be at POR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep an eye out for all those great outfits.
> 
> Julie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey we will be leaving on Tues and coming home the following Tues!  I really hope I get to see some of you and your outfits in person!
Click to expand...


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Twins+2more said:


> Well, I hate to bring down the spirit of the board.  But My husband JUST called 2 minutes ago crying.  They decided not to recesotate this time.  They pulled the plug.  Papa is gone home.  Please continue to pray for strength to get thru this.  Pray that my children will understand that papa is in a better place.  Thank you.



I am so sorry.  Your family will be in my prayers.



minnie2 said:


> I have to share this my sister in law sent me a $45 egift card for Joanns for my birthday!!  It should arrive in 7-10 days or I can use the e one to shop on line.  I think I am going to wait though and head over there one day when the kids are in school.
> 
> I do have to vent though my darn husband didn't even wish me a happy birthday this morning!!!!!!!!  I am so ticked.  Yes he let me upgrade the sewing machine that was giving me problems as my bday gift and yes we went to dinner this weekend BUT a simple happy birthday from your husband of 14 yrs would be nice!  The kids haven't said anything either because I am sure HE didn't remind them last night!  UGH MEN!



HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!!!   

YAY on the gift card, and sorry that your dh didn't wish you a  happy birthday.



Love all the back to school pictures, and first day of Kindergarten pictures!   Heather and Teresa - I love both Tessa's and Lydia's back to school outfit!  They are both so pretty!   I thought with the kids starting school, I will have more time for me...but it hasn't been the case so far!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Twins+2more said:


> Well, I hate to bring down the spirit of the board.  But My husband JUST called 2 minutes ago crying.  They decided not to recesotate this time.  They pulled the plug.  Papa is gone home.  Please continue to pray for strength to get thru this.  Pray that my children will understand that papa is in a better place.  Thank you.



I am so sorry...I will pray for the healing for your whole family.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

minnie2 said:


> I do have to vent though my darn husband didn't even wish me a happy birthday this morning!!!!!!!!  I am so ticked.  Yes he let me upgrade the sewing machine that was giving me problems as my bday gift and yes we went to dinner this weekend BUT a simple happy birthday from your husband of 14 yrs would be nice!  The kids haven't said anything either because I am sure HE didn't remind them last night!  UGH MEN!




HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

I totally forgot to take a picture of my neighbors bag!   I gave it to her last night.  I told her thanks for the Serger and gave her the bag.  She said you didn't need to buy me anything!  My DH spoke up and said, no, she made it!  She was impressed...I was very nervous!  I have never made anything as a gift before.  But she loves it!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Thought I'd share some pictures from my dd's first day of Kindergarten...yes, bad mommy here..no customs for her.  She just wore a Gymboree outfit that she has had in her closet...

This is before we left:





With her little brother who didn't have time to eat his breakfast...





All the preschoolers and kindergarteners wait in the cafeteria until the first bell rings at 8am





She found her spot for her backpack/lunchbag





Here she is at her desk...showing me her apple name tag that her teacher made...





I am really happy that she is really enjoying Kindergarten!  She loves it.


----------



## kstgelais4

jham said:


> And here is her Vida, don't look too closely at the applique  I'll try to get pics of her modeling it tomorrow.
> 
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:


Looks great! I saw this fabric the other day and love it! 


HeatherSue said:


> I still haven't had a chance to catch up, but I wanted to post some pictures from Tessa's first day.  I didn't cry!!  I didn't even feel like crying!!! I was just happy that she was excited.  She loved it and couldn't stop talking about it when she got home.
> 
> Here she is waiting for the bus:


I just dropped Zoe off for her first day of Kindergarten, and I felt the same way as you I can't wait until she comes home so she can tell me how her day was! 
Tessa looks so cute in her outfit!


HeatherSue said:


> I also wanted to share something else with you.  Last week, I got the mail and there was a curious package in it.  I noticed it was from Stephanie (Stephres), so I opened it up.  Inside was a "knot" purse!!!  Steph had remembered me saying that I liked this style of purse.  So, she made one for me and sent it to me!!! Yes, she is THAT sweet!!!  I was having a really bad week and when I saw what she had done I just burst into tears.  I really love it.  Thank you so much, Steph!
> 
> Steph's sewing is really professional looking.  After seeing the perfectly straight lines and perfectly pressed seams of this purse, it makes me nervous for her to see anything I've sewn up close!  Isn't it pretty?!!


That was super sweet. I Love it!


danicaw said:


> Argh...Now I have to clean my house.
> 
> The bag didn't take as long as I thought and it wasn't as scary
> I am happy with it and when I gave it to DS, he said "Thank you Mom, I love it"
> So that was great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lined it with a lighter blue, but didn't use the fusible web or batting, so its a nice soft bag, I think will work well for him. And thanks to the amazing bookmark list for all the great patterns and tuts. I used "The Greatest Bag Tutorial EVER?". Oh and I decided to put his name on it.
> 
> Ok, so I guess I need to really clean my house and do some .
> I love all the great back to school clothes you guys are making and cute pirate/halloween stuff.


It makes it totally worth while when they respond like that. The bag is really cute!



GoofyG said:


> Here is some snap shots of Attikus in his costume.  My little pirate , he didn't like the bright light of the flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a sad note, Thursday will also be the funeral of my Great Gramdmother.  We lost her this mornig
> She lived a long life and had a big family,  with 7 Great Great Grandchildren.
> 
> She is finally home with her loved one


Oh My! is he a cutie or what!!
I am so sorry about your great grandmother. My great grandma died when Ben was a baby. We were so lucky to be able to get 5 generation pics with both of my oldest boys. 



peachygreen said:


> I found my camera cord, so I can post pictures of what I did this weekend.
> This one is my DD Megan modeling it before I redid the hem.  (it kept curling up).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one is after I redid the hem using bias tape.  I really like how it turned out with the bias tape.  It finished it off nicely this way.
> 
> And I finally got my DD into her Pooh dress to try it on, but she wasn't much in a posing mood.  She was more in jumping mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise I do normally do her hair.  Just not in any of these pictures.


They are both cute, but the pooh one is especially adorable!



princesskayla said:


> First off - love the Vida dress, I am so going to have to get that pattern.
> Next - the cars tote bag turned out great and that was fast!!
> Third - Attikus is the cutest little pirate ever. He has gotten so big!!
> Tinka-Belle - I am glad you are safe and sound.
> Mrs. Miller- Wow - I can't believe you were able to get the material so cheap! I am impressed by your excellent talent!! You uniforms looked great and all of your bags -impressive!!
> 
> Who of yall are going to be at Disneyworld this next week. I think I have two or three others that are going next week. I will be there and I can't wait.
> 
> Here is the Snow White dress. I can tell you that the white collar was not fun to make. It was hard, hard, hard. The new Snow White pattern from Simplicity looks much easier!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pictures are not that great - and Kayla HAD to have a crown. She was a princess after all. But you get the idea. Next up - Cinderella


This came out fantastic!!! Great job!


LisaZoe said:


> Sorry, I couldn't resist the urge to share my latest creation.


Ok, I don't really care for Pooh, but this is stinkin' aodrable!!!
Absolutely fantastic job as always!

I lost some quotes so...
Theresajoy- Lydia looks so cute in her outfit! Both girls do actually! Did you feel better about todays drop off? Did she love it?

Elisa- I love the grinch outfit! The grinch is huge in our house! Awesome job!

So I haven't been posting lately because We have been super busy! I had 2 wedding cakes this last weekend that I was working on (I will post them later) and we canned 45 jars of pickles and 18 jars of salsa from the veggies in our garden. We are working on pasta sauce this week. 
I also have been working on the 8 piece wardrobe for the challenge I am doing. When I post the kids first day of school pics you will get a sneak peek. I am done 5 of the clothing pieces, I just need to finish 1 more clothing piece and 2 accessories. 
Anyway, great stuff ladies!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Hi Ladies!!!!

I'm so sorry that I haven't been checking in.  AND I committed the cardinel sin of the Disboutique.  I packed my last customs w/o taking pics and posting them!  But you will be able to see them in my TR when I get back (hint, hint  )  I do have to say that my skills have improved over the summer thanks to all of you. Ash's Epcot dress came out really cute!  

I wanted to pop in an say Hi.  Save a prayer that Hanna will hold off so that I actually GET to Orlando!!!

Twins+2more.  So sorry to hear about your loss   

Everyone- I've missed SOOO many beautiful things.  It's getting colder up here so I need to figure out how to make sleeves!

Kristine


----------



## kjbrown

LisaZoe said:


> Sorry, I couldn't resist the urge to share my latest creation.



AMAZING!!  Just amazing.  Really this is awesome.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Hi Ladies!!!!
> 
> I'm so sorry that I haven't been checking in.  AND I committed the cardinel sin of the Disboutique.  I packed my last customs w/o taking pics and posting them!  But you will be able to see them in my TR when I get back (hint, hint  )  I do have to say that my skills have improved over the summer thanks to all of you. Ash's Epcot dress came out really cute!
> 
> I wanted to pop in an say Hi.  Save a prayer that Hanna will hold off so that I actually GET to Orlando!!!
> 
> Twins+2more.  So sorry to hear about your loss
> 
> Everyone- I've missed SOOO many beautiful things.  It's getting colder up here so I need to figure out how to make sleeves!
> 
> Kristine



Have fun!!!!!


----------



## HeatherSue

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Thought I'd share some pictures from my dd's first day of Kindergarten...yes, bad mommy here..no customs for her.  She just wore a Gymboree outfit that she has had in her closet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy that she is really enjoying Kindergarten!  She loves it.


She looks adorable!  There's no such thing as bad mommies around here!  I just love seeing the school pictures!

Sawyer has that same Mickey shirt and I tried to find those shoes in his size! 



kstgelais4 said:


> I just dropped Zoe off for her first day of Kindergarten, and I felt the same way as you I can't wait until she comes home so she can tell me how her day was!
> 
> So I haven't been posting lately because We have been super busy! I had 2 wedding cakes this last weekend that I was working on (I will post them later) and we canned 45 jars of pickles and 18 jars of salsa from the veggies in our garden. We are working on pasta sauce this week.
> I also have been working on the 8 piece wardrobe for the challenge I am doing. When I post the kids first day of school pics you will get a sneak peek. I am done 5 of the clothing pieces, I just need to finish 1 more clothing piece and 2 accessories.
> Anyway, great stuff ladies!


 on your baby going to kindergarten.  It was so much fun last night listening to Tessa talk about school.  I thought she might be kinda shy, but is sure doesn't sound like she was!

Can't wait to see your wedding cakes and the 8 piece wardrobe, and the school pics!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I'm so sorry that I haven't been checking in.  AND I committed the cardinel sin of the Disboutique.  I packed my last customs w/o taking pics and posting them!  But you will be able to see them in my TR when I get back (hint, hint  )  I do have to say that my skills have improved over the summer thanks to all of you. Ash's Epcot dress came out really cute!



We'll forgive you...this time. 

Have a great time and take TONS of pictures!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

danicaw said:


> Argh...Now I have to clean my house.
> 
> The bag didn't take as long as I thought and it wasn't as scary
> I am happy with it and when I gave it to DS, he said "Thank you Mom, I love it"
> So that was great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lined it with a lighter blue, but didn't use the fusible web or batting, so its a nice soft bag, I think will work well for him. And thanks to the amazing bookmark list for all the great patterns and tuts. I used "The Greatest Bag Tutorial EVER?". Oh and I decided to put his name on it.
> 
> Ok, so I guess I need to really clean my house and do some .
> I love all the great back to school clothes you guys are making and cute pirate/halloween stuff.



I always give the kids a bag of goodies for the plane. And it never acured to me to make one. Duh! Now I have to see if I have time to make some! Your bag looks great!



HeatherSue said:


> I'm sorry I keep posting!  I missed you guys and I have to make up for lost time!
> 
> A couple of you asked to see my wonky embroidery attempts from the last few days.  So, here they are, no holds barred.  This is everything I've done so far on the machine.
> 
> This is my first thing I tried on the machine.  I call it the wonky kitty.  I ran out of bobbin thread 1/2 way through, didn't use stabilizer, and used cheap thread.  These are all on scrap fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, I tried a few fonts and this flowery thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I did another wonky kitty.  The bobbin thread pulled up on the black parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, I tried an applique.  Wow, is it ever easier on the embroidery machine! I can't wait until I get better at it!
> 1st one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, I did this today.  I think she turned out pretty cute.  I figured out the stabilizer thing and the "hoopless embroidery method".  I broke a needle 1/2 way through this one.



I love the cheerleader.  I keep trying to talk my Mom into trading her machine in and go halfers with me on a larger machine. But she is hesitating. Dang her! She just doesn't know the benefits!  



LisaZoe said:


> Sorry, I couldn't resist the urge to share my latest creation.



Lisa, thanks for sharing, this is gorgeous. Is it a Farbermix pattern?



Twins+2more said:


> Well, I hate to bring down the spirit of the board.  But My husband JUST called 2 minutes ago crying.  They decided not to recesotate this time.  They pulled the plug.  Papa is gone home.  Please continue to pray for strength to get thru this.  Pray that my children will understand that papa is in a better place.  Thank you.



Oh Michelle, I am so sorry. My family went through this a few years ago with my Dad. Your family is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jen117

HI everyone.  I haven't posted in a long time, mostly because my mom has been in the hospital for almost 6 weeks and is not doing well.  A couple weeks ago we went to WDW and I wanted to post some of the outfits (I posted a couple before we left).  We were there during Fay, so it was quite rainy for 4 of the days we were there.  I didn't get pics of all the outfits because of that.

Minnie Mouse Applique





Finding Nemo Storybook Skirts (on the one sunny day we had!)





Princess Pillowcase Dresses





Hannah Montana Skirt (in the Toy Story line queue)





AND ----  Me and the girls in ponchos!!!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

HeatherSue said:


> We'll forgive you...this time.
> 
> Have a great time and take TONS of pictures!!!



Thanks for the forgiveness  I will take lots of pics (with BOTH of my cameras...because I'm that crazy  )  Aisling is a LOT more cooperative with picture taking at Disney than she is at home!!!


----------



## kstgelais4

minnie2 said:


> I have to share this my sister in law sent me a $45 egift card for Joanns for my birthday!!  It should arrive in 7-10 days or I can use the e one to shop on line.  I think I am going to wait though and head over there one day when the kids are in school.
> 
> I do have to vent though my darn husband didn't even wish me a happy birthday this morning!!!!!!!!  I am so ticked.  Yes he let me upgrade the sewing machine that was giving me problems as my bday gift and yes we went to dinner this weekend BUT a simple happy birthday from your husband of 14 yrs would be nice!  The kids haven't said anything either because I am sure HE didn't remind them last night!  UGH MEN!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! I hope you have a wonderful day!!



Fingerpaints said:


> Can I just say *WOW!*
> 
> 
> There is so much talent on this thread.  I am going to need to get used to how fast it goes, and try to keep up better, (and hope maybe some of your talent rubs off on me!  )  Seriously, everyone AMAZING things.  The pooh and paisley is just too too cute, LisaZoe.
> 
> And thank you for everyone being so kind about my dress.  I really am pleased with it.  Who ever said I needed to smile,   Can you tell I was coaching my ds as he was working the camera?    He did a great job I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Here a few new things I did.  Ds2's Mario costume for MNSSHP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some Buzz Lightyear ones for Ds3 to match after Ds2 is done being Mario.


I meant to post that I loved your Giselle dress! It was a perfect replica!
I also love the Mario costume! My boys would die for that hat


Twins+2more said:


> Well, I hate to bring down the spirit of the board.  But My husband JUST called 2 minutes ago crying.  They decided not to recesotate this time.  They pulled the plug.  Papa is gone home.  Please continue to pray for strength to get thru this.  Pray that my children will understand that papa is in a better place.  Thank you.


I am so sorry for your loss.


EnchantedPrincess said:


> Thought I'd share some pictures from my dd's first day of Kindergarten...yes, bad mommy here..no customs for her.  She just wore a Gymboree outfit that she has had in her closet...
> 
> This is before we left:


I am so glad she is enjoying Kindergarten! There are certainly a lot of kiddo's in the Disboutique who started kindergarten this year!


----------



## peachygreen

On a whim this morning I decided to book breakfast @ Park Fare on our day off.  Of course my first thought was now I have to think of another custom.  I'm thinking that I might use the Pooh Blue Toile Dress for Park Fare since it is more dressy and make another Pooh outfit for breakfast at Crystal Palace that is more park friendly. (besides I already have a 2nd Pooh material and was thinking of making a strip twirl skirt with it).  
I'm not sure I want to go for the Mary Poppins outfit yet.  I think it might be too much for the 2 year old.  

I also finally found some Friends around the world Fabric on  , so I have something coming to make my WS custom for my DD.  I can't believe how many outfits I am making for this girl for Disney.  Right now I have 5 either planned or made, 1 that my mom made and 3 that I bought off ebay or etsy.  And I think I will still be short one park day.  

Day 1 Travel Day - no outfit planned
Day 2 MK (half day) - unknown
Day 3 MK (full day) - Mickey T-dress (I made) 
Day 4 no park - Breakfast @ Park Fare - Pooh Toile (I made)
Day 5 EP - Nemo Custom (from Etsy) in AM, German Dirndl (from Ebay) for Biergarten in PM
Day 6 AK - Zebra Mickey Custom (from Etsy)
Day 7 EP - WS - WS Dress in Friends Fabric (I plan to make once fabric arrives), Chef Mickey in PM - Minnie Mouse Dress (mom made)
Day 8 HS - Disco Mickey (I made)
Day 9 MK (also Halloween) - Crystal Palace breakfast - Pooh Skirt (? - me to make), potentially rewear Minnie Costume for TOTing in Downtown Disney in evening.  
Day 10 - Go Home. No outfit planned. 

I also have some backups (not customs) planned for changes of clothes.  I can not believe I have all her outfits planned out and themed for the park.  My mom laughs at me, because I treat my daughter like my own personal baby doll that I get to play dress up with, but I never played with dolls when I was little.  (we won't mention the matching outfits I am planning for myself)


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

peachygreen said:


> I also have some backups (not customs) planned for changes of clothes.  I can not believe I have all her outfits planned out and themed for the park.  My mom laughs at me, because I treat my daughter like my own personal baby doll that I get to play dress up with, but I never played with dolls when I was little.  (we won't mention the matching outfits I am planning for myself)



Talk to me when you have each outfit, matching bows, and it's backup...in a Ziploc bag with instructions about when to wear each outfit JUST IN CASE you are in a tragic accident/get sick/etc and can't tell DH what outfit she is supposed to be wearing when.  NOW that is crazy!!!!  My family is horrified dealing with me!


----------



## peachygreen

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Talk to me when you have each outfit, matching bows, and it's backup...in a Ziploc bag with instructions about when to wear each outfit JUST IN CASE you are in a tragic accident/get sick/etc and can't tell DH what outfit she is supposed to be wearing when.  NOW that is crazy!!!!  My family is horrified dealing with me!




 I'm not there yet, but I am moving in that general direction.  I'm very happy to know I am not the only one.


----------



## t-beri

HeatherSue said:


> I still haven't had a chance to catch up, but I wanted to post some pictures from Tessa's first day.  I didn't cry!!  I didn't even feel like crying!!! I was just happy that she was excited.  She loved it and couldn't stop talking about it when she got home.
> 
> Here she is waiting for the bus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]





jham said:


> Here are a few things I've made this week.
> 
> This is for a little baby--I think she's 16 months?  It makes me sad that Lily is already so big!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is using up fabric to make something for the boutiques:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made Lily a skull outfit like the one I made to sell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is her Vida, don't look too closely at the applique  I'll try to get pics of her modeling it tomorrow.
> 
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:



First....I makes me ill that EVERY single one of your outfits are absolutely the cutest things EVER!!! Second..the Lily's must share a brain b/c Lily said she wanted a hello kitty halloween dress instead of a mickey one.  Of course I'm planning on a felt applique.   I really need to hone my applique skills.  I however DON'T have the vida pattern so I guess I can't completely CASE you. 

I just LOVE that outfit and Tessa looks thrilled to be going off to school....Lily told me yesterday that when she is 5 she can ride the bus 



GoofyG said:


> Here is some snap shots of Attikus in his costume.  My little pirate , he didn't like the bright light of the flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :



I LOVE LOVE LOVE the fabric you used for his vest....very cool 



peachygreen said:


> And this one is after I redid the hem using bias tape.  I really like how it turned out with the bias tape.  It finished it off nicely this way.
> 
> .


I think it looks GREAT w/ the bias tape.  Just what it needed 



princesskayla said:


>



What a fantastic snow white!!  And CONGRATULATIONS to Kayla!!!  



Jen117 said:


> Minnie Mouse Applique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finding Nemo Storybook Skirts (on the one sunny day we had!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Pillowcase Dresses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannah Montana Skirt (in the Toy Story line queue)



Thanks for the pics Jen!! The girls look just darling, sorry you had to be here for the THOUSAND YEAR STORM...I didn't think it would EVER stop raining.  Hope you had a good time anyway!

...t.


----------



## HeatherSue

Jen117 said:


> HI everyone.  I haven't posted in a long time, mostly because my mom has been in the hospital for almost 6 weeks and is not doing well.


I'm so sorry to hear that your mom has been in the hospital for so long.  That has got to be hard on you. 

I love seeing the outfits in the parks!!  That fuzzy crown is so cute!  Love the picture of you guys in the ponchos!



t-beri said:


> I just LOVE that outfit and Tessa looks thrilled to be going off to school....Lily told me yesterday that when she is 5 she can ride the bus
> 
> ...t.



Tessa was one of the last kids to be picked up and one of the first to be dropped off, so she was only on the bus for about 20 minutes, total.  But, she has been looking forward to riding the bus for a LONG time!!


----------



## HumanLegs

Hello all. I was wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction. DD's gonna be Dorothy for Halloween. I've got the fabric but I need the shirt. I can't seem to find it anywhere! It's a short puffy-sleeved white shirt. Any places I should look? Thanks in andvance!


----------



## sahm1000

minnie2 said:


> Yeah that happens to me.  That is why I can only sew for short periods at a time.  Of course it doesn't help that to sew I am on the couch hunched over to my coffee table Then add to it i have a bad back.
> 
> She looks so sweet!  Love her hugging Sawyer!
> I can't believe you didn't cry.  Wow I am impressed by that AND the fact you let her ride the bus!  Good for you mom!
> 
> It is beautiful!  How sweet of Stephers to do that.  That pattern is so cute problem is when I made it i couldn't get my bow to sit right Could be the material I used for it.
> 
> ME TOO!!!!!!!!!  Especially when my mom asks me to make something because she is such a perfectionist and when she buys thing she goes over everything with a fie tooth comb to make sure the stitches are perfect.  So it scares me to sew for her but she keeps asking me too so I am happy.
> 
> really cute!  I love the minnie one!
> 
> I have to share this my sister in law sent me a $45 egift card for Joanns for my birthday!!  It should arrive in 7-10 days or I can use the e one to shop on line.  I think I am going to wait though and head over there one day when the kids are in school.
> 
> I do have to vent though my darn husband didn't even wish me a happy birthday this morning!!!!!!!!  I am so ticked.  Yes he let me upgrade the sewing machine that was giving me problems as my bday gift and yes we went to dinner this weekend BUT a simple happy birthday from your husband of 14 yrs would be nice!  The kids haven't said anything either because I am sure HE didn't remind them last night!  UGH MEN!



   I'm sure your DH will remember eventually!



Fingerpaints said:


> Can I just say *WOW!*
> 
> 
> There is so much talent on this thread.  I am going to need to get used to how fast it goes, and try to keep up better, (and hope maybe some of your talent rubs off on me!  )  Seriously, everyone AMAZING things.  The pooh and paisley is just too too cute, LisaZoe.
> 
> And thank you for everyone being so kind about my dress.  I really am pleased with it.  Who ever said I needed to smile,   Can you tell I was coaching my ds as he was working the camera?    He did a great job I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Here a few new things I did.  Ds2's Mario costume for MNSSHP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some Buzz Lightyear ones for Ds3 to match after Ds2 is done being Mario.




Love the Mario costume!  Very original!



Twins+2more said:


> Well, I hate to bring down the spirit of the board.  But My husband JUST called 2 minutes ago crying.  They decided not to recesotate this time.  They pulled the plug.  Papa is gone home.  Please continue to pray for strength to get thru this.  Pray that my children will understand that papa is in a better place.  Thank you.




My thoughts and prayers are with you.




kstgelais4 said:


> So I haven't been posting lately because We have been super busy! I had 2 wedding cakes this last weekend that I was working on (I will post them later) and we canned 45 jars of pickles and 18 jars of salsa from the veggies in our garden. We are working on pasta sauce this week.
> I also have been working on the 8 piece wardrobe for the challenge I am doing. When I post the kids first day of school pics you will get a sneak peek. I am done 5 of the clothing pieces, I just need to finish 1 more clothing piece and 2 accessories.
> Anyway, great stuff ladies!




WOW!  You are way too busy!  How do you do it all?   I tried canning tomatoes once with my MIL's help and it was way too time consuming.  Plus I can't seem to grow a weed here in the TX soil so no sense in it anyway!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Hi Ladies!!!!
> It's getting colder up here so I need to figure out how to make sleeves!
> 
> Kristine



You are too funny!




Jen117 said:


> HI everyone.  I haven't posted in a long time, mostly because my mom has been in the hospital for almost 6 weeks and is not doing well.  A couple weeks ago we went to WDW and I wanted to post some of the outfits (I posted a couple before we left).  We were there during Fay, so it was quite rainy for 4 of the days we were there.  I didn't get pics of all the outfits because of that.
> 
> Minnie Mouse Applique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finding Nemo Storybook Skirts (on the one sunny day we had!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Pillowcase Dresses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannah Montana Skirt (in the Toy Story line queue)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND ----  Me and the girls in ponchos!!!!!



Cute outfits!  It still looks like you had a good time though!



peachygreen said:


> On a whim this morning I decided to book breakfast @ Park Fare on our day off.  Of course my first thought was now I have to think of another custom.  I'm thinking that I might use the Pooh Blue Toile Dress for Park Fare since it is more dressy and make another Pooh outfit for breakfast at Crystal Palace that is more park friendly. (besides I already have a 2nd Pooh material and was thinking of making a strip twirl skirt with it).
> I'm not sure I want to go for the Mary Poppins outfit yet.  I think it might be too much for the 2 year old.
> 
> I also finally found some Friends around the world Fabric on  , so I have something coming to make my WS custom for my DD.  I can't believe how many outfits I am making for this girl for Disney.  Right now I have 5 either planned or made, 1 that my mom made and 3 that I bought off ebay or etsy.  And I think I will still be short one park day.
> 
> Day 1 Travel Day - no outfit planned
> Day 2 MK (half day) - unknown
> Day 3 MK (full day) - Mickey T-dress (I made)
> Day 4 no park - Breakfast @ Park Fare - Pooh Toile (I made)
> Day 5 EP - Nemo Custom (from Etsy) in AM, German Dirndl (from Ebay) for Biergarten in PM
> Day 6 AK - Zebra Mickey Custom (from Etsy)
> Day 7 EP - WS - WS Dress in Friends Fabric (I plan to make once fabric arrives), Chef Mickey in PM - Minnie Mouse Dress (mom made)
> Day 8 HS - Disco Mickey (I made)
> Day 9 MK (also Halloween) - Crystal Palace breakfast - Pooh Skirt (? - me to make), potentially rewear Minnie Costume for TOTing in Downtown Disney in evening.
> Day 10 - Go Home. No outfit planned.
> 
> I also have some backups (not customs) planned for changes of clothes.  I can not believe I have all her outfits planned out and themed for the park.  My mom laughs at me, because I treat my daughter like my own personal baby doll that I get to play dress up with, but I never played with dolls when I was little.  (we won't mention the matching outfits I am planning for myself)





Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Talk to me when you have each outfit, matching bows, and it's backup...in a Ziploc bag with instructions about when to wear each outfit JUST IN CASE you are in a tragic accident/get sick/etc and can't tell DH what outfit she is supposed to be wearing when.  NOW that is crazy!!!!  My family is horrified dealing with me!




Glad to know there are other's out there as anal as I am!  Now if I could just get everything done!


My DH said to me the other day as I'm sewing.....when do you think the girls will be too old for this.  They are going to get made fun of.  Of course I just glared at him.  What does he know?  Silly man!





Okay, I am off to sew again.  The older girls are in school so I should be almost uninterrupted except for Lilly.  I got two skirts and one shirt done yesterday    !  My goal today is the other shirt and maybe one or two dresses.  We'll see!


----------



## clairemolly

princesskayla said:


> First off - love the Vida dress, I am so going to have to get that pattern.
> Next - the cars tote bag turned out great and that was fast!!
> Third - Attikus is the cutest little pirate ever. He has gotten so big!!
> Tinka-Belle - I am glad you are safe and sound.
> Mrs. Miller- Wow - I can't believe you were able to get the material so cheap! I am impressed by your excellent talent!! You uniforms looked great and all of your bags -impressive!!
> 
> Who of yall are going to be at Disneyworld this next week. I think I have two or three others that are going next week. I will be there and I can't wait.
> 
> Here is the Snow White dress. I can tell you that the white collar was not fun to make. It was hard, hard, hard. The new Snow White pattern from Simplicity looks much easier!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pictures are not that great - and Kayla HAD to have a crown. She was a princess after all. But you get the idea. Next up - Cinderella



I love this.  She looks just like a little Snow White!  DMom is working on this for Claire right now for our lunch at CRT.  She just has to do the collar and put all the pieces together.  She hated the sleeves and threatened to make Claire wear it to prom!

Any tips I can pass along on the collar?


----------



## mrsmiller

Michelle :  I will be praying for you an your family 


Wanted to share my kids first day of school picture:






(to be able to take this picture I had to bribe my kids!!!!! )


and if any body is interested I was given a winter vest for my son size 4T     (the last time he wore a 4 he was 2!!!)(brand new)




the car has blinking lights!





I will mail it to anyone who wants it!!!

Linnette


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> Okay, I was going to comment on everything you said that made me want to comment.  But, you already know what I was going to say! Rest assured that everything you said "just for me" was duly noted and giggled at!!!!



Ok, it has been duly noted!!!





Fingerpaints said:


> Can I just say *WOW!*
> And thank you for everyone being so kind about my dress.  I really am pleased with it.  Who ever said I needed to smile,   Can you tell I was coaching my ds as he was working the camera?    He did a great job I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Here a few new things I did.  Ds2's Mario costume for MNSSHP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some Buzz Lightyear ones for Ds3 to match after Ds2 is done being Mario.



First of all, you are EXTREMELY talented yourself!!! That Giselle was spot on perfect! So, don't go acting like you aren't as good as anyone on here, because you are! 

And, your boys are soooo cute!!!! They look adorable in their overalls!!! I love the Buzz ones. Buzz is one of Lydia's favorite characters! 



minnie2 said:


> If I ever get an embrodery machine I will have to remember to ask you which pattern that is


It's from the YCMT embroidery website. http://www.swakembroidery.com/free.htm

I think Heather's looks cuter than the one on the site though!




Twins+2more said:


> Well, I hate to bring down the spirit of the board.  But My husband JUST called 2 minutes ago crying.  They decided not to recesotate this time.  They pulled the plug.  Papa is gone home.  Please continue to pray for strength to get thru this.  Pray that my children will understand that papa is in a better place.  Thank you.



Oh Michelle, I am so very sorry.  



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Heather and Teresa - I love both Tessa's and Lydia's back to school outfit!  They are both so pretty!   I thought with the kids starting school, I will have more time for me...but it hasn't been the case so far!


Thanks Jenny! 


EnchantedPrincess said:


> Thought I'd share some pictures from my dd's first day of Kindergarten...yes, bad mommy here..no customs for her.  She just wore a Gymboree outfit that she has had in her closet...
> 
> This is before we left:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With her little brother who didn't have time to eat his breakfast...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the preschoolers and kindergarteners wait in the cafeteria until the first bell rings at 8am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She found her spot for her backpack/lunchbag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is at her desk...showing me her apple name tag that her teacher made...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy that she is really enjoying Kindergarten!  She loves it.



Oh, how cute is she!!! Thanks for sharing the pictures! I'm so glad she is having fun!!!



kstgelais4 said:


> I lost some quotes so...
> Teresajoy- Lydia looks so cute in her outfit! Both girls do actually! Did you feel better about todays drop off? Did she love it?


She had a great day! She hasn't talked too much about it yet, but that's how Lydia is. She was really happy that she got to play with Arminda at recess. 

When I went to pick her up last night, her teacher poked her head out the door while we were in the hallway and told me how much she loved Lydia's dress!  



Jen117 said:


> HI everyone.  I haven't posted in a long time, mostly because my mom has been in the hospital for almost 6 weeks and is not doing well.  A couple weeks ago we went to WDW and I wanted to post some of the outfits (I posted a couple before we left).  We were there during Fay, so it was quite rainy for 4 of the days we were there.  I didn't get pics of all the outfits because of that.
> Hannah Montana Skirt (in the Toy Story line queue)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND ----  Me and the girls in ponchos!!!!!


I am so sorry to hear about you Mom.  

Your girls and their outfits look so adorable in the parks! And thanks for posting a picture of yourself! You guys are really cute! 





Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Talk to me when you have each outfit, matching bows, and it's backup...in a Ziploc bag with instructions about when to wear each outfit JUST IN CASE you are in a tragic accident/get sick/etc and can't tell DH what outfit she is supposed to be wearing when.  NOW that is crazy!!!!  My family is horrified dealing with me!



That is a GREAT idea! 

Uggh, I am so not use to getting up early, I need to go make a pot of coffee. 

 


But really, I've just always wanted to use that smiley!!!! 



I wanted to thank all of you who have signed up for the Big Gives yesterday!!!!! I was so happy to get so much response! There are still lots of spots open, but I just about cried to see how many people had already volunteered already!!!!  You guys are just so wonderful!


----------



## teresajoy

HumanLegs said:


> Hello all. I was wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction. DD's gonna be Dorothy for Halloween. I've got the fabric but I need the shirt. I can't seem to find it anywhere! It's a short puffy-sleeved white shirt. Any places I should look? Thanks in andvance!



I would use CarlaC's Portrait Pesant Dress and top pattern for the top! It is quick, easy and beautiful! It is a must have pattern in any Disboutiquers collection!



mrsmiller said:


> Michelle :  I will be praying for you an your family
> 
> 
> Wanted to share my kids first day of school picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (to be able to take this picture I had to bribe my kids!!!!! )
> 
> 
> and if any body is interested I was given a winter vest for my son size 4T     (the last time he wore a 4 he was 2!!!)(brand new)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the car has blinking lights!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will mail it to anyone who wants it!!!
> 
> Linnette




Linnette, your boys are so handsome!!! They look great in their uniforms! Good job!  

That vest is soo cute, but it's so funny that somenone sent it in a 4T for your son! I wish Corey was that little again, he would have loved one of those when he was little!


----------



## danicaw

Twins+2more said:


> Well, I hate to bring down the spirit of the board.  But My husband JUST called 2 minutes ago crying.  They decided not to recesotate this time.  They pulled the plug.  Papa is gone home.  Please continue to pray for strength to get thru this.  Pray that my children will understand that papa is in a better place.  Thank you.



I am so sorry. Your family is in our prayers.


My sweet DS apparently didn't enjoy Pre-K as much as I thought. He left for school this morning with tears in his eyes. My husband took him, as he is usually braver with Dad than with Me. But today all he wanted to do was hold onto me. He was crying all the way out the door and to the car. My heart was breaking. It takes him a while to warm up to new environments and he is not the most social of kids (unlike my DD). We did a co-op preschool the last two years and he got used to having me in the classroom at least once a week. Oh, It's hard to grow up  
Thanks for listening... I am just feeling a bit blue  about it. I am sure he will come around, but sometimes the journey isn't all that fun.


----------



## jham

Happy Birthday Marlo!

I forgot to mention Attikus is the cutest little pirate!  LOVE the outfit! And LisaZoe, love the Pooh bear!



Stephres said:


> What? I can assure you I have never danced on a table!
> 
> I don't really have that great balance.



Miss Cammie, looks like I really need you there in Feb. to help me lead the table dancing  I really think I've only done it once...it was New Year's Eve and somehow involved a clock and counting down to midnight  It was a loooooong time ago.   




Fingerpaints said:


> Can I just say *WOW!*
> Here a few new things I did.  Ds2's Mario costume for MNSSHP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> So cute!  My boys would think that Mario one is really cool!
> 
> 
> 
> karebear1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update for Dismeet February 8th for dessert buffet at Rose and Crown:
> 
> We now have:
> 
> Jham- 6
> T-beri- 3 (probably 4) I think I might just count him !!!
> PrincessLeighsdaddy-3
> Stephres- 3
> karebear1- 2
> princesskayla-2
> sohappy-3
> Heathersue-1
> 
> We now officially have 24 people..... 4 over what we absolutely have to have! YIPPEE!!!!! I will contact WDW and make the final arrangements for this meet now!!
> 
> And I know there are more that I have on the initial list I took (this was just who thought they could make the Feb. 8th Dismeet- not the dessert buffet), So..... please pm me with how many people you will be bringing for the *FEBRUARY 8 DISBoutique MEET for the Dessert Buffet on the patio outside of the Rose and Crown Restaurant at EPCOT. We're planning on booking it during Illuminations!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited!  I'm getting jealous of all you September trippers, so it's nice to have something to look forward to!
> 
> 
> 
> Twins+2more said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I hate to bring down the spirit of the board.  But My husband JUST called 2 minutes ago crying.  They decided not to recesotate this time.  They pulled the plug.  Papa is gone home.  Please continue to pray for strength to get thru this.  Pray that my children will understand that papa is in a better place.  Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> princesskayla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute. Your boys are adorable as well!! Keep up the good work. You will be addicted in no time!!
> 
> LISAZOE - Love the Pooh and Piglet dress!!
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARLO
> 
> I am so sorry that your husband has seemingly forgotten your b-day. I have been taking about my birthday for the last 6mos so my husband had better not forget mine. It is during the Disney trip and I remind him any chance I get. Speaking of which - I need to order my cake for the birthday dinner. (I don't wait for my husband to do anything special like that. I just do it my self and I will act surprised. I sent him an email with all the contact info for the special event planner at Cindy's castle and he asked me what it was for. I had explained what it was for, with an example in the email. So am not expecting that to happen. So much for subtle hints!! )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You remind me of myself.  We will be there for my 40th birthday.  I just made reservations for dinner at 1900 Park Fare and told them it would be my birthday and got the cake hotline number to order my cake.  Someone's got to take care of me, right?  Of course I also made ADRs for lunch at CRT.  I really didn't plan on doing both in one day, so I'll either move CRT or, hey maybe I'll just do both in one day! It's my birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> The Moonk's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I totally forgot to take a picture of my neighbors bag!   I gave it to her last night.  I told her thanks for the Serger and gave her the bag.  She said you didn't need to buy me anything!  My DH spoke up and said, no, she made it!  She was impressed...I was very nervous!  I have never made anything as a gift before.  But she loves it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a great compliment!
> 
> 
> 
> kstgelais4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I haven't been posting lately because We have been super busy! I had 2 wedding cakes this last weekend that I was working on (I will post them later) and we canned 45 jars of pickles and 18 jars of salsa from the veggies in our garden. We are working on pasta sauce this week.
> I also have been working on the 8 piece wardrobe for the challenge I am doing. When I post the kids first day of school pics you will get a sneak peek. I am done 5 of the clothing pieces, I just need to finish 1 more clothing piece and 2 accessories.
> Anyway, great stuff ladies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't have a garden this year because of the puppy, I'm hoping my sister cans salsa this weekend  I taught her how, so that's good for a few free jars, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Tnkrbelle565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!!!!
> 
> I'm so sorry that I haven't been checking in.  AND I committed the cardinel sin of the Disboutique.  I packed my last customs w/o taking pics and posting them!  But you will be able to see them in my TR when I get back (hint, hint  )  I do have to say that my skills have improved over the summer thanks to all of you. Ash's Epcot dress came out really cute!
> 
> I wanted to pop in an say Hi.  Save a prayer that Hanna will hold off so that I actually GET to Orlando!!!
> 
> Twins+2more.  So sorry to hear about your loss
> 
> Everyone- I've missed SOOO many beautiful things.  It's getting colder up here so I need to figure out how to make sleeves!
> 
> Kristine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAVE FUN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Jen117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HI everyone.  I haven't posted in a long time, mostly because my mom has been in the hospital for almost 6 weeks and is not doing well.  A couple weeks ago we went to WDW and I wanted to post some of the outfits (I posted a couple before we left).  We were there during Fay, so it was quite rainy for 4 of the days we were there.  I didn't get pics of all the outfits because of that.
> 
> Minnie Mouse Applique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finding Nemo Storybook Skirts (on the one sunny day we had!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Pillowcase Dresses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannah Montana Skirt (in the Toy Story line queue)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND ----  Me and the girls in ponchos!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry about your mom!  Thanks for the photos!  The girls look great!
> 
> 
> 
> peachygreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a whim this morning I decided to book breakfast @ Park Fare on our day off.  Of course my first thought was now I have to think of another custom.  I'm thinking that I might use the Pooh Blue Toile Dress for Park Fare since it is more dressy and make another Pooh outfit for breakfast at Crystal Palace that is more park friendly. (besides I already have a 2nd Pooh material and was thinking of making a strip twirl skirt with it).
> I'm not sure I want to go for the Mary Poppins outfit yet.  I think it might be too much for the 2 year old.
> 
> I also finally found some Friends around the world Fabric on  , so I have something coming to make my WS custom for my DD.  I can't believe how many outfits I am making for this girl for Disney.  Right now I have 5 either planned or made, 1 that my mom made and 3 that I bought off ebay or etsy.  And I think I will still be short one park day.
> 
> Day 1 Travel Day - no outfit planned
> Day 2 MK (half day) - unknown
> Day 3 MK (full day) - Mickey T-dress (I made)
> Day 4 no park - Breakfast @ Park Fare - Pooh Toile (I made)
> Day 5 EP - Nemo Custom (from Etsy) in AM, German Dirndl (from Ebay) for Biergarten in PM
> Day 6 AK - Zebra Mickey Custom (from Etsy)
> Day 7 EP - WS - WS Dress in Friends Fabric (I plan to make once fabric arrives), Chef Mickey in PM - Minnie Mouse Dress (mom made)
> Day 8 HS - Disco Mickey (I made)
> Day 9 MK (also Halloween) - Crystal Palace breakfast - Pooh Skirt (? - me to make), potentially rewear Minnie Costume for TOTing in Downtown Disney in evening.
> Day 10 - Go Home. No outfit planned.
> 
> I also have some backups (not customs) planned for changes of clothes.  I can not believe I have all her outfits planned out and themed for the park.  My mom laughs at me, because I treat my daughter like my own personal baby doll that I get to play dress up with, but I never played with dolls when I was little.  (we won't mention the matching outfits I am planning for myself)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fun!  I have a few lists like this
Click to expand...


----------



## LisaZoe

Thanks all for the compliments. I'm not usually a fan of Pooh, I think because Zoe never really was into the show or movies. However, I loved the image of the two friends hugging so decided to use it.



SallyfromDE said:


> Lisa, thanks for sharing, this is gorgeous. Is it a Farbermix pattern?



Yes, it is the Vida pattern. This was my first time using that pattern and I'm hooked. My next plan is to have appliquéd panels on the front and back. Now I just need to find the time to do it. ;-)


----------



## clairemolly

All these pictures of the first day of school are making me sad.  Claire starts Kindergarten on Friday.  Our school district does "phase-in days" where the parents and the child go and do different activities and meet the teacher.  We did hers last week.  

On Friday, our Daycare Provider (a family friend that runs an in-home business) will put ther on the bus for her first day.  Claire told me she doesn't want me to be there, she wants Miss Robin to take her to the bus stop.  Miss Robin will take lots of pics though...she has watched Claire wince she was 8 weeks old and I have known her since I was 12.

I will be at our house to pick her up though, whether she likes it or not!

On a Disney related note, I had a busy weekend working on projects for our trip (only 31 days left!).  I will post pics when I get home from work.


----------



## jham

Here is my baby's first day of Kindergarten today.

First, my camera battery was dead  So fortunately I have a backup camera (which DH keeps telling me to sell  ) So I got that out and every picture was blurry.  I cleaned the lens a little so the pics are better, but not the greatest.






He wanted a picture of his (last year's) POTC backpack:






The hugging the little sibling like Tessa picture:






I thought we were walking to school, not riding  






We made it to the Kindergarten playground!











Lining up: (looks like lots of boys in this class!)






Luke's teacher:






Telling the parents "the kids will be great! They will be fine, we will have fun" (go away!)  






The kids were all very excited, no tears.  Only one child needed to be "nudged" into the classroom by his mother.  We all said goodbye outside.  Once they went in, a couple of moms were a little teary, the worst were saying "my last one!"   I laugh, but that will be me in 2 years.   One mom made me laugh.  She kept announcing "I'm not crying!  See? I'm not crying!" um, there were no actual tears, but her voice was sure cracking.  

Lily crawled under the playground and did not want to go home.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Linette - 

So generous of you to offer - my nephew Tim who is turning 4 in a few weeks would LOVE to wear that!!! Is it already gone?

Wendy


----------



## HumanLegs

Thanks so much, Teresa!


----------



## disneymommieof2

Lisa- The Pooh Outfit is so sweet!! Love it!! 
Jham- Liliy will be the best dressed girl for the Halloween season!! They are all so adorable! Is she missing luke or enjoying having you all to her self?!
Heather- Tessa looked so excited! And her outfit was totally gorgeous!! So glad she had a good day!!


minnie2 said:


> I shouldn't feel bad that he didn't remember because she even asks me when Nikki's bday is and that is his 1st born child you would think he would remember!!!


Mines like this too! He remembers all those machining programs and work stuff or oh yes every episode of Star trek Next generation. But barely can remember any birthdays or anniversaries! I guess that's what BIG calendars are for!!  


Fingerpaints said:


> And thank you for everyone being so kind about my dress.  I really am pleased with it.  Who ever said I needed to smile, Can you tell I was coaching my ds as he was working the camera?   He did a great job I think.
> 
> Here a few new things I did.  Ds2's Mario costume for MNSSHP.


What cuties you have!! I forgot to ask before but where did you find the Giselle fabric? I NEED some! I think your ds was a great photographer too! 


Twins+2more said:


> Well, I hate to bring down the spirit of the board.  But My husband JUST called 2 minutes ago crying.  They decided not to recesotate this time.  They pulled the plug.  Papa is gone home.  Please continue to pray for strength to get thru this.  Pray that my children will understand that papa is in a better place.  Thank you.


 We're here for you!! So Sorry to hear about Papa!


EnchantedPrincess said:


> Thought I'd share some pictures from my dd's first day of Kindergarten...yes, bad mommy here..no customs for her.  She just wore a Gymboree outfit that she has had in her closet...
> 
> This is before we left:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She found her spot for her backpack/lunchbag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy that she is really enjoying Kindergarten!  She loves it.


Thanks for sharing!! She looks happy too!!


Jen117 said:


> HI everyone.  I haven't posted in a long time, mostly because my mom has been in the hospital for almost 6 weeks and is not doing well.  A couple weeks ago we went to WDW and I wanted to post some of the outfits (I posted a couple before we left).  We were there during Fay, so it was quite rainy for 4 of the days we were there.  I didn't get pics of all the outfits because of that.


Looks like you had a great time!! The girls look so cute!! I have that nemoe book I started cutting it apart the other day to make a skirt too!


peachygreen said:


> I also have some backups (not customs) planned for changes of clothes.  I can not believe I have all her outfits planned out and themed for the park.  My mom laughs at me, because I treat my daughter like my own personal baby doll that I get to play dress up with, but I never played with dolls when I was little.  (we won't mention the matching outfits I am planning for myself)


Yep I did this too!! I also wrote dates on the bags so Dh could assist is getting ready in the morning!! Ziplocs are AWESOME!!! 


danicaw said:


> My sweet DS apparently didn't enjoy Pre-K as much as I thought. He left for school this morning with tears in his eyes. My husband took him, as he is usually braver with Dad than with Me. But today all he wanted to do was hold onto me. He was crying all the way out the door and to the car. My heart was breaking. It takes him a while to warm up to new environments and he is not the most social of kids (unlike my DD). We did a co-op preschool the last two years and he got used to having me in the classroom at least once a week. Oh, It's hard to grow up
> Thanks for listening... I am just feeling a bit blue  about it. I am sure he will come around, but sometimes the journey isn't all that fun.


 I know it's hard to see them be unhappy but I'm sure he did have fun when he got there! My dd is getting to be like this sometimes. I think she just wants to know where I am in case she needs me.


----------



## disneymommieof2

mrsmiller said:


> Wanted to share my kids first day of school picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (to be able to take this picture I had to bribe my kids!!!!! )
> I will mail it to anyone who wants it!!!
> Linnette


Well at least they "let" you bribe them!  
That vest is cute but ds is in a 5 now! :sigh: 


HeatherSue said:


> Sawyer has that same Mickey shirt and I tried to find those shoes in his size!


I found plain croc type shoes that sophia loves! They had them in a 4/5, 6/7 and 8. They were on clearance at Target for 3.24. She kept stealing lucas' and clomping around in them. So I had to get her her own pair!  They smallest I ever saw in the cars kind was a 9 I think.

Jham- I guess Lily just wanted to stay at the playground and wait for luke to be done with school. Isn't that what you were planning to do?!
I love the disguised you put on the other kids too!


----------



## t-beri

and I meant to say 
Happy Birthday Marlo!!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

LisaZoe said:


> Sorry, I couldn't resist the urge to share my latest creation.


WOW!!!! I LOVE that!  My DD is a huge Pooh fan.  That is really stunning!  Love the fabrics!



livndisney said:


> Here is a dress I finished recently.


That turned out great!  I'm sure Mary Poppins loved it!



teresajoy said:


> I started Lydia's dress Monday afternoon!


So there is hope for me?  I wanted to do something more elaborate (can't say fancy for my tomboy  ) but knew I wasn't up for that with just coming home from our trip so I think I'm putting it off for fear that I won't like what I do make when it wasn't what I had envisioned when I purchased the fabric.



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I made a horrible excuse of a purse this weekend     Lets just say is is shaped like a duffle bag  *Plus I decided to use some of DHs Khaki uniform pants as the lining since they are durable,  and have built in pockets*.   Yeah,  It's that BAD!!


Doesn't sound bad...sounds like a great idea! 



minnie2 said:


> I have to share this my sister in law sent me a $45 egift card for Joanns for my birthday!!  It should arrive in 7-10 days or I can use the e one to shop on line.  I think I am going to wait though and head over there one day when the kids are in school.
> 
> I do have to vent though my darn husband didn't even wish me a happy birthday this morning!!!!!!!!  I am so ticked.  Yes he let me upgrade the sewing machine that was giving me problems as my bday gift and yes we went to dinner this weekend BUT a simple happy birthday from your husband of 14 yrs would be nice!  The kids haven't said anything either because I am sure HE didn't remind them last night!  UGH MEN!


 for your SIL!!!  Sorry your DH didn't say anything this morning.  Hope you have a great day with your girlfriend.  My DH was always ignoring my birthday and now that we have children thinks we should just combine that with Mother's Day.  SO...now I go to Disney (without him) on my birthday.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Fingerpaints said:


> Can you tell I was coaching my ds as he was working the camera?    He did a great job I think.
> 
> Here a few new things I did.  Ds2's Mario costume for MNSSHP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some Buzz Lightyear ones for Ds3 to match after Ds2 is done being Mario.


Your DS did a great job on the photo.  Mario and Buzz are just too cute!



Twins+2more said:


> Well, I hate to bring down the spirit of the board.  But My husband JUST called 2 minutes ago crying.  They decided not to recesotate this time.  They pulled the plug.  Papa is gone home.  Please continue to pray for strength to get thru this.  Pray that my children will understand that papa is in a better place.  Thank you.


 I'm so sorry.  Prayers for your DH & entire family.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I totally forgot to take a picture of my neighbors bag!   I gave it to her last night.  I told her thanks for the Serger and gave her the bag.  She said you didn't need to buy me anything!  My DH spoke up and said, no, she made it!  She was impressed...I was very nervous!  I have never made anything as a gift before.  But she loves it!


That is wonderful!  What a great feeling!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Thought I'd share some pictures from my dd's first day of Kindergarten.


So beautiful!  Lots of Kindergarteners around here.  Mine starts tomorrow.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Hi Ladies!!!!
> 
> I'm so sorry that I haven't been checking in.  AND I committed the cardinel sin of the Disboutique.  I packed my last customs w/o taking pics and posting them!  But you will be able to see them in my TR when I get back (hint, hint )  I do have to say that my skills have improved over the summer thanks to all of you. Ash's Epcot dress came out really cute!
> 
> I wanted to pop in an say Hi.  Save a prayer that Hanna will hold off so that I actually GET to Orlando!!!


Have a wonderful trip!  My friends flew from Logan to Orlando the day of Tropical Storm Fay and actually arrived early.  Safe travels! 



Jen117 said:


> HI everyone.  I haven't posted in a long time, mostly because my mom has been in the hospital for almost 6 weeks and is not doing well.  A couple weeks ago we went to WDW and I wanted to post some of the outfits (I posted a couple before we left).  We were there during Fay, so it was quite rainy for 4 of the days we were there.  I didn't get pics of all the outfits because of that.
> 
> Minnie Mouse Applique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finding Nemo Storybook Skirts (on the one sunny day we had!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Pillowcase Dresses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannah Montana Skirt (in the Toy Story line queue)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND ----  Me and the girls in ponchos!!!!!


Sorry about your Mom. Looks like you had fun despite the rain.  We were there then too.  Did you love Toy Story Mania?



peachygreen said:


> On a whim this morning I decided to book breakfast @ Park Fare on our day off.  Of course my first thought was now I have to think of another custom.  I'm thinking that I might use the Pooh Blue Toile Dress for Park Fare since it is more dressy and make another Pooh outfit for breakfast at Crystal Palace that is more park friendly. (besides I already have a 2nd Pooh material and was thinking of making a strip twirl skirt with it).
> I'm not sure I want to go for the Mary Poppins outfit yet.  I think it might be too much for the 2 year old.
> 
> I also finally found some Friends around the world Fabric on  , so I have something coming to make my WS custom for my DD.  I can't believe how many outfits I am making for this girl for Disney.  Right now I have 5 either planned or made, 1 that my mom made and 3 that I bought off ebay or etsy.  And I think I will still be short one park day.
> 
> Day 1 Travel Day - no outfit planned
> Day 2 MK (half day) - unknown
> Day 3 MK (full day) - Mickey T-dress (I made)
> Day 4 no park - Breakfast @ Park Fare - Pooh Toile (I made)
> Day 5 EP - Nemo Custom (from Etsy) in AM, German Dirndl (from Ebay) for Biergarten in PM
> Day 6 AK - Zebra Mickey Custom (from Etsy)
> Day 7 EP - WS - WS Dress in Friends Fabric (I plan to make once fabric arrives), Chef Mickey in PM - Minnie Mouse Dress (mom made)
> Day 8 HS - Disco Mickey (I made)
> Day 9 MK (also Halloween) - Crystal Palace breakfast - Pooh Skirt (? - me to make), potentially rewear Minnie Costume for TOTing in Downtown Disney in evening.
> Day 10 - Go Home. No outfit planned.
> 
> I also have some backups (not customs) planned for changes of clothes.  I can not believe I have all her outfits planned out and themed for the park.  My mom laughs at me, because I treat my daughter like my own personal baby doll that I get to play dress up with, but I never played with dolls when I was little.  (we won't mention the matching outfits I am planning for myself)


Sounds wonderful!  I love your Pooh Toile and think it would be perfect for 1900 Park Fare.  My DD (9) wore hers to CP and get chocolate ice cream on it later in the day.  Luckily I did get it out at home thanks to Oxi Clean.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Talk to me when you have each outfit, matching bows, and it's backup...in a Ziploc bag with instructions about when to wear each outfit JUST IN CASE you are in a tragic accident/get sick/etc and can't tell DH what outfit she is supposed to be wearing when.  NOW that is crazy!!!!  My family is horrified dealing with me!


That isn't crazy at all!



mrsmiller said:


> Wanted to share my kids first day of school picture:


SO handsome!  What do they get for having their photo taken.   That vest is too cute.



danicaw said:


> My sweet DS apparently didn't enjoy Pre-K as much as I thought. He left for school this morning with tears in his eyes. My husband took him, as he is usually braver with Dad than with Me. But today all he wanted to do was hold onto me. He was crying all the way out the door and to the car. My heart was breaking. It takes him a while to warm up to new environments and he is not the most social of kids (unlike my DD). We did a co-op preschool the last two years and he got used to having me in the classroom at least once a week. Oh, It's hard to grow up
> Thanks for listening... I am just feeling a bit blue  about it. I am sure he will come around, but sometimes the journey isn't all that fun.


 That must be so hard.   



jham said:


> Here is my baby's first day of Kindergarten today.


What a handsome young man!  Loved all the photos.  His teacher looks nice.


----------



## thepeach80

I forgot how much I just LOVED this thread! You all do such beautiful work!  I haven't done anything lately, been working on my scrapbooking instead.  AJ has a uniform so no cool first day of Kindergarten clothes either.


----------



## teresajoy

danicaw said:


> I am so sorry. Your family is in our prayers.
> 
> 
> My sweet DS apparently didn't enjoy Pre-K as much as I thought. He left for school this morning with tears in his eyes. My husband took him, as he is usually braver with Dad than with Me. But today all he wanted to do was hold onto me. He was crying all the way out the door and to the car. My heart was breaking. It takes him a while to warm up to new environments and he is not the most social of kids (unlike my DD). We did a co-op preschool the last two years and he got used to having me in the classroom at least once a week. Oh, It's hard to grow up
> Thanks for listening... I am just feeling a bit blue  about it. I am sure he will come around, but sometimes the journey isn't all that fun.



Aww, I'm sorry your little boy was sad today. I hope it gets better for him, and for you!  



jham said:


> [Miss Cammie, looks like I really need you there in Feb. to help me lead the table dancing  I really think I've only done it once...it was New Year's Eve and somehow involved a clock and counting down to midnight  It was a loooooong time ago.


*JEANNE!!!!!* You are suppose to be in charge and make sure everyone behaves themselves, don't you remember????? Am I going to have to fly on down there myself to make sure that you all act like little ladies and gentlemen????!!!???  

Goodness, it's like I can't leave you kids by yourself for ONE SECOND!  



jham said:


> Here is my baby's first day of Kindergarten today.
> 
> First, my camera battery was dead  So fortunately I have a backup camera (which DH keeps telling me to sell  ) So I got that out and every picture was blurry.  I cleaned the lens a little so the pics are better, but not the greatest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wanted a picture of his (last year's) POTC backpack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hugging the little sibling like Tessa picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we were walking to school, not riding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We made it to the Kindergarten playground!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lining up: (looks like lots of boys in this class!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luke's teacher:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Telling the parents "the kids will be great! They will be fine, we will have fun" (go away!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kids were all very excited, no tears.  Only one child needed to be "nudged" into the classroom by his mother.  We all said goodbye outside.  Once they went in, a couple of moms were a little teary, the worst were saying "my last one!"   I laugh, but that will be me in 2 years.   One mom made me laugh.  She kept announcing "I'm not crying!  See? I'm not crying!" um, there were no actual tears, but her voice was sure cracking.
> 
> Lily crawled under the playground and did not want to go home.



Awww, those pictures had me crying! Goodness Luke is one handsome boy!!! And Lily is looking MUCH MUCH too big latley!!! You tell her to cool it, ok? 

It must be cooler there than it is here this week! Yesterday was the hottest day of the year, it hit 90 something. We've had the coolest summer I can ever remember, and then September hits and it gets H O T!!! Weird! 

I just had a though, I think you should make Luke a shirt with Tessa's picture on it, and then something to the effect of "Back off girls, he's MINE!" on it. Because he is just TOOO cute, he's going to have girls chasing him all over the playground!  


HumanLegs said:


> Thanks so much, Teresa!



You are welcome!


----------



## Mickeysears

NaeNae said:


> princesskayla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who of yall are going to be at Disneyworld this next week. I think I have two or three others that are going next week. I will be there and I can't wait.
> 
> Here is the list I've been making on who is going to be there next week.
> Schnerk, Tinkerbelle565, LauraP22, KPgriffin, sahm1000, iheartdisney, jshelley, you - princesskayla, and us - NaeNae and GoofyG.
> 
> There ought to be lots of customs roaming around the parks.   I'll be on the lookout for everyone.  Be sure and say Hi if you see us.  There will be 9 of us, 2 strollers & 1 ECV(red), 6 adults & 3 kids.  Wish us luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add me to the list too, pimped stroller, liner and bag, and Olivia has a bright pink dress with a small mickey apllique on
Click to expand...


----------



## jham

teresajoy said:


> Aww, I'm sorry your little boy was sad today. I hope it gets better for him, and for you!
> 
> 
> *JEANNE!!!!!* You are suppose to be in charge and make sure everyone behaves themselves, don't you remember????? Am I going to have to fly on down there myself to make sure that you all act like little ladies and gentlemen????!!!???
> 
> Goodness, it's like I can't leave you kids by yourself for ONE SECOND!
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, those pictures had me crying! Goodness Luke is one handsome boy!!! And Lily is looking MUCH MUCH too big latley!!! You tell her to cool it, ok?
> 
> It must be cooler there than it is here this week! Yesterday was the hottest day of the year, it hit 90 something. We've had the coolest summer I can ever remember, and then September hits and it gets H O T!!! Weird!
> 
> I just had a though, I think you should make Luke a shirt with Tessa's picture on it, and then something to the effect of "Back off girls, he's MINE!" on it. Because he is just TOOO cute, he's going to have girls chasing him all over the playground!
> 
> 
> You are welcome!



That's hilarous about the Tessa shirt!     And no worries about the dismeet, I will be sober at all times!!!   But if I am naughty, does that mean you will fly down and join us?


----------



## jham

NEW BIG GIVE!!!!There are still some openings on the two big gives that have been announced, but I wanted to announce a new family.  They will be traveling November 1-7.  DISid is duquette25 and this is their link to their trippie: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1932504 I hope you will all go over there and meet this family.  They have two cute little boys.  The wish boy Ethan is 3 and his brother Jeremiah is 4.  I also have a need for some help with some tie-die shirts if anyone out there can help out.  Please click on the Big Give link in my signature to sign up.  We haven't even done anything for them yet and I can't tell you how much this already means to this family.


----------



## HeatherSue

sahm1000 said:


> Henry said the same thing.  He didn't think I should make Tessa clothes for school.
> 
> 
> 
> HumanLegs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all. I was wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction. DD's gonna be Dorothy for Halloween. I've got the fabric but I need the shirt. I can't seem to find it anywhere! It's a short puffy-sleeved white shirt. Any places I should look? Thanks in andvance!
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to recommend CarlaC's portrait peasant top from YCMT, but Teresa already did!
> 
> 
> 
> mrsmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have such handsome boys!  Their uniform pants look great, too!
> 
> 
> 
> teresajoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, you are EXTREMELY talented yourself!!! That Giselle was spot on perfect! So, don't go acting like you aren't as good as anyone on here, because you are!
> 
> It's from the YCMT embroidery website. http://www.swakembroidery.com/free.htm
> 
> She had a great day! She hasn't talked too much about it yet, but that's how Lydia is. She was really happy that she got to play with Arminda at recess.
> 
> When I went to pick her up last night, her teacher poked her head out the door while we were in the hallway and told me how much she loved Lydia's dress!
> 
> I wanted to thank all of you who have signed up for the Big Gives yesterday!!!!! I was so happy to get so much response! There are still lots of spots open, but I just about cried to see how many people had already volunteered already!!!!  You guys are just so wonderful!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I must have missed this Giselle dress!  I'm going to have to go back and find it!
> 
> 2. Thanks!  I got so many designs for free, I couldn't remember where they came from!
> 
> 3. How nice that Lydia and Arminda got to play together at recess!
> 
> 4.  That Mrs. Bowen is so sweet!  The dress was adorable, though!
> 
> 5. I want to thank everyone for signing up, too!
> 
> 
> 
> jham said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's that handsome boy!!!  Really, he's just too cute!  I agree he needs a "back off" shirt!   What kind of stroller is that?  Is that little platform made for bigger kids to ride on?  The playground looks really nice!
> 
> I keep thinking I should have taken Tessa to school so I could meet some of the other parents and stuff.  But, she really wanted to ride the bus.
> 
> 
> 
> disneymommieof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found plain croc type shoes that sophia loves! They had them in a 4/5, 6/7 and 8. They were on clearance at Target for 3.24. She kept stealing lucas' and clomping around in them. So I had to get her her own pair!  They smallest I ever saw in the cars kind was a 9 I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sawyer has pretty small feet, so I couldn't find the cars croc-like shoes for him.  But, thank you for the info!!  I'll have to go to Target to see the clearance ones!
> 
> 
> 
> danicaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> My sweet DS apparently didn't enjoy Pre-K as much as I thought. He left for school this morning with tears in his eyes. My husband took him, as he is usually braver with Dad than with Me. But today all he wanted to do was hold onto me. He was crying all the way out the door and to the car. My heart was breaking. It takes him a while to warm up to new environments and he is not the most social of kids (unlike my DD). We did a co-op preschool the last two years and he got used to having me in the classroom at least once a week. Oh, It's hard to grow up
> Thanks for listening... I am just feeling a bit blue  about it. I am sure he will come around, but sometimes the journey isn't all that fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that must be hard.  I feel for you!
> 
> 
> 
> teresajoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *JEANNE!!!!!* You are suppose to be in charge and make sure everyone behaves themselves, don't you remember????? Am I going to have to fly on down there myself to make sure that you all act like little ladies and gentlemen????!!!???
> 
> I just had a thought, I think you should make Luke a shirt with Tessa's picture on it, and then something to the effect of "Back off girls, he's MINE!" on it. Because he is just TOOO cute, he's going to have girls chasing him all over the playground!
> !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll try to keep them in line, but I can't guarantee anything!
> 
> I agree about the shirt!!
> 
> 
> 
> jham said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's hilarous about the Tessa shirt!     And no worries about the dismeet, I will be sober at all times!!!   But if I am naughty, does that mean you will fly down and join us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, let's just tell her we'll be naughty so she will come down, too!
Click to expand...


----------



## jham

HeatherSue said:


> There's that handsome boy!!!  Really, he's just too cute!  I agree he needs a "back off" shirt!   What kind of stroller is that?  Is that little platform made for bigger kids to ride on?  The playground looks really nice!
> 
> I keep thinking I should have taken Tessa to school so I could meet some of the other parents and stuff.  But, she really wanted to ride the bus.
> 
> 
> Yeah, let's just tell her we'll be naughty so she will come down, too!



It is the Peg Perego Pliko P3.  I have LOVED it.  Yes, that platform on the back is made for a bigger kid to ride on.  Luke is always willing to hop on when he starts getting tired.  It also folds like an umbrella stroller And I love that the canopy folds all the way down in front so you can completely "shut the door/turn out the lights" so to speak.  But when it is fully reclined it doesn't quite shut all the way.    

Teresa, we are going to be sooooo naughty!


----------



## jham

jham said:


> NEW BIG GIVE!!!!There are still some openings on the two big gives that have been announced, but I wanted to announce a new family.  They will be traveling November 1-7.  DISid is duquette25 and this is their link to their trippie: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1932504 I hope you will all go over there and meet this family.  They have two cute little boys.  The wish boy Ethan is 3 and his brother Jeremiah is 4.  I also have a need for some help with some tie-die shirts if anyone out there can help out.  Please click on the Big Give link in my signature to sign up.  We haven't even done anything for them yet and I can't tell you how much this already means to this family.




Okay, I'm quoting myself a) because this post ended up at the bottom of the page  and b) because Patricia gave me permission to steal a few photos from her PTR so I can show you these two cute boys.


----------



## t-beri

HOORAY!!! The Bex271 give is now full!!!  Thanks so much for helping out guys!  There are still 2 Gives open right now and more coming so if you can pitch in hop on over to the Big Give board and sign up!!!
...t.


----------



## disneymommieof2

oh what sweet boys. Are those leg casts.  I am going over to take a look at their ptr. 
My Magician friend lucas is giving me a show. I guess he Loves his cape!! He even gave a twirl!!  Guess I better get the camera out and snap a few pics.


----------



## SallyfromDE

LisaZoe said:


> Thanks all for the compliments. I'm not usually a fan of Pooh, I think because Zoe never really was into the show or movies. However, I loved the image of the two friends hugging so decided to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is the Vida pattern. This was my first time using that pattern and I'm hooked. My next plan is to have appliquéd panels on the front and back. Now I just need to find the time to do it. ;-)



I have about 5 patterns and haven't had time to do one of them yet. Now you've talked me into looking for this one!!  



jham said:


> NEW BIG GIVE!!!!There are still some openings on the two big gives that have been announced, but I wanted to announce a new family.  They will be traveling November 1-7.  DISid is duquette25 and this is their link to their trippie: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1932504 I hope you will all go over there and meet this family.  They have two cute little boys.  The wish boy Ethan is 3 and his brother Jeremiah is 4.  I also have a need for some help with some tie-die shirts if anyone out there can help out.  Please click on the Big Give link in my signature to sign up.  We haven't even done anything for them yet and I can't tell you how much this already means to this family.



I have to get my Disney vacation over with, then I can spend time helping you with whatever you may need. I'm glad you are posting this info.


----------



## NaeNae

Twins+2more said:


> Well, I hate to bring down the spirit of the board.  But My husband JUST called 2 minutes ago crying.  They decided not to recesotate this time.  They pulled the plug.  Papa is gone home.  Please continue to pray for strength to get thru this.  Pray that my children will understand that papa is in a better place.  Thank you.



Will keep your family in my prayers.  I understand what you are going through.  We are burying my husbands grandma tomorrow before we leave for the world.  She was 94 and hadn't known anyone for the last year or two.  Luckily my grandkids really didn't know her.


----------



## lovesdumbo

teresajoy said:


> *JEANNE!!!!!* You are suppose to be in charge and make sure everyone behaves themselves, don't you remember????? Am I going to have to fly on down there myself to make sure that you all act like little ladies and gentlemen????!!!???
> 
> Goodness, it's like I can't leave you kids by yourself for ONE SECOND!


You better just buy your ticket now. 



jham said:


> It is the Peg Perego Pliko P3.  I have LOVED it.  Yes, that platform on the back is made for a bigger kid to ride on.  Luke is always willing to hop on when he starts getting tired.  It also folds like an umbrella stroller And I love that the canopy folds all the way down in front so you can completely "shut the door/turn out the lights" so to speak.  But when it is fully reclined it doesn't quite shut all the way.
> 
> Teresa, we are going to be sooooo naughty!


I had a Peg Perego Pliko P3.  I LOVED that stroller!  I just gave it to a friend that had a baby.  I liked that it stood when folded.



jham said:


> Okay, I'm quoting myself a) because this post ended up at the bottom of the page  and b) because Patricia gave me permission to steal a few photos from her PTR so I can show you these two cute boys.


I'm so sorry I won't be able to participate in the big gives for a while.  Things are crazy at work for the next few months-our busiest time and that friend that had the baby was a key player so we have to make due without her too.


----------



## Piper

Twins+2more said:


> Well, I hate to bring down the spirit of the board. But My husband JUST called 2 minutes ago crying. They decided not to recesotate this time. They pulled the plug. Papa is gone home. Please continue to pray for strength to get thru this. Pray that my children will understand that papa is in a better place. Thank you.


----------



## Jen117

lovesdumbo said:


> Sorry about your Mom. Looks like you had fun despite the rain.  We were there then too.  Did you love Toy Story Mania?



WE LOVED TOY STORY!  Every one of us.  The line was always a 90 minute wait (except when we got in line it was 40).  The Fast Passes were all gone by 10am.  It was nuts.  So we only rode one time.  I can't wait to go back and hit that ride.

Also, my girls wear their Nemo and Hannah skirts to school.  Oh and then this morning DD7 wanted to wear her AK outfit (sorry no pic) to school today.  It is a zebra print  altered pillowcase top with mini red dot ruffle and ties and zebra shorts with dot ruffle at the bottom.  She was adorable, but I think the kids may think she is weird.  Tho she doesn't care because according to her, "Mom makes the best clothes EVER!"


----------



## longaberger_lara

LisaZoe said:


> Sorry, I couldn't resist the urge to share my latest creation.



That is the most amazing pooh dress ever!!


----------



## twob4him

Twins+2more said:


> Well, I hate to bring down the spirit of the board.  But My husband JUST called 2 minutes ago crying.  They decided not to recesotate this time.  They pulled the plug.  Papa is gone home.  Please continue to pray for strength to get thru this.  Pray that my children will understand that papa is in a better place.  Thank you.



Michelle...I am so sorry to hear this sad news and I will continue to pray for you and your family.   Its kinda bittersweet, I mean you know he is home, yet you feel so sad and upset that he is gone. Remember it's just temporary and someday we will (all) be together forever!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Jen117 said:


> WE LOVED TOY STORY!  Every one of us.  The line was always a 90 minute wait (except when we got in line it was 40).  The Fast Passes were all gone by 10am.  It was nuts.  So we only rode one time.  I can't wait to go back and hit that ride.
> 
> Also, my girls wear their Nemo and Hannah skirts to school.  Oh and then this morning DD7 wanted to wear her AK outfit (sorry no pic) to school today.  It is a zebra print  altered pillowcase top with mini red dot ruffle and ties and zebra shorts with dot ruffle at the bottom.  She was adorable, but I think the kids may think she is weird.  Tho she doesn't care because according to her, "Mom makes the best clothes EVER!"




How sweet!!!! 

My youngest wore her safari bowling shirt to meet her teacher today.  I need to go home and make her back to school (or as Teresa would say first day of school ever outfit) for tomorrow.  I asked my oldest if she wanted to wear her dot dress to school but she's 9 and was afraid she'd get teased.  I think it looks cool and noone would associate it with Minnie Mouse if they hadn't seen her in it at Chef Mickey's.  I didn't want to push her. 

I probably shouldn't tell you that I rode it 7 times.  We went to MGM 3 times (in 2 weeks) and I would race to get fast passes and then we would ride stand by-usually about a 30 to 40 minute wait.  One rainy day it was only about a 20 minute wait so we rode twice before our fast pass time.  We all really enjoyed it and even my DD(5) was pretty good at it.  My DD(9) was better than me until about my 5th time on the ride.  

I better get going on that outfit.....I have a 7:15am dentist appointment so I don't want to get to bed too late.....


----------



## lovesdumbo

I keep forgetting to ask all of you who use Farbenmix patterns...how do you transfer the pattern?  What do you use?  Is it easy to add the seam allowance?

Thanks!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

Do You really want to see the ugly purse?

Here it is


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Tykatmadismomma said:


> Do You really want to see the ugly purse?
> 
> Here it is


I am never mean, but I was really laughing my butt off when I saw the inside pic of this purse. With it turned inside out it doesn't look bad though. I hope that this doesn't hurt your feelings.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

Not at all when I took the pic I thought OMG I made a butt purse    Now you know why I just cant see toting that thing around


----------



## SallyfromDE

Tykatmadismomma said:


> Not at all when I took the pic I thought OMG I made a butt purse    Now you know why I just cant see toting that thing around



Kirsta just walked up and said "oh, that's pretty".


----------



## Fingerpaints

disneymommieof2 said:


> What cuties you have!! I forgot to ask before but where did you find the Giselle fabric? I NEED some! I think your ds was a great photographer too!


Thank you.     I got the fabric from FabricDirect.com.  I will admit that it took me about a solid week searching online (I don't live near any fabric stores) to find it.  I also ran across some really really nice embroidered silks that were my second options.  I will have to see if I still have those links.  



teresajoy said:


> First of all, you are EXTREMELY talented yourself!!! That Giselle was spot on perfect! So, don't go acting like you aren't as good as anyone on here, because you are!
> 
> And, your boys are soooo cute!!!! They look adorable in their overalls!!! I love the Buzz ones. Buzz is one of Lydia's favorite characters!



Thank you so much.     I guess I will just have to stick around this thread and pick up some inspiration and new tricks.  



clairemolly said:


> All these pictures of the first day of school are making me sad.


Yep me too.  *sniff sniff*  My baby just started pre K this year.  All of my children are in all day school.  I just bawled buckets Tuesday when I left him.  

But all the kids in their school pics look so cute and happy.   



jham said:


> NEW BIG GIVE!!!!There are still some openings on the two big gives that have been announced, but I wanted to announce a new family.  They will be traveling November 1-7.  DISid is duquette25 and this is their link to their trippie: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1932504 I hope you will all go over there and meet this family.  They have two cute little boys.  The wish boy Ethan is 3 and his brother Jeremiah is 4.  I also have a need for some help with some tie-die shirts if anyone out there can help out.  Please click on the Big Give link in my signature to sign up.  We haven't even done anything for them yet and I can't tell you how much this already means to this family.



How do I find out the details about the big gives?  I can tye dye, and already have a ton dye I just got and all the supplies.  I just did my second batch of Mickey spiral tye dye shirts for my family.  What type of thing are you looking for?


----------



## HeatherSue

jham said:


> It is the Peg Perego Pliko P3.  I have LOVED it.  Yes, that platform on the back is made for a bigger kid to ride on.  Luke is always willing to hop on when he starts getting tired.  It also folds like an umbrella stroller And I love that the canopy folds all the way down in front so you can completely "shut the door/turn out the lights" so to speak.  But when it is fully reclined it doesn't quite shut all the way.
> 
> Teresa, we are going to be sooooo naughty!


Thanks for the info on the stroller!  

Now, is there anyone out there that wants to sell one cheap?



t-beri said:


> HOORAY!!! The Bex271 give is now full!!!  Thanks so much for helping out guys!  There are still 2 Gives open right now and more coming so if you can pitch in hop on over to the Big Give board and sign up!!!
> ...t.


Thanks for posting T!  I'm so glad it filled up!  Pixie dust is still welcome for this little angel!



disneymommieof2 said:


> My Magician friend lucas is giving me a show. I guess he Loves his cape!! He even gave a twirl!!  Guess I better get the camera out and snap a few pics.


Yes, we need pictures!!!



twob4him said:


> Michelle...I am so sorry to hear this sad news and I will continue to pray for you and your family.   Its kinda bittersweet, I mean you know he is home, yet you feel so sad and upset that he is gone. Remember it's just temporary and someday we will (all) be together forever!


 So well put, Cathy. 



Tykatmadismomma said:


> Not at all when I took the pic I thought OMG I made a butt purse Now you know why I just cant see toting that thing around


   You crack me up!!



Fingerpaints said:


> How do I find out the details about the big gives?  I can tye dye, and already have a ton dye I just got and all the supplies.  I just did my second batch of Mickey spiral tye dye shirts for my family.  What type of thing are you looking for?


You can click on the link in my siggy and it'll take you to the big give board.  You'll have to sign up to be approved, but we aren't excluding anyone!


----------



## karebear1

Tinka_Belle said:


> I am never mean, but I was really laughing my butt off when I saw the inside pic of this purse. With it turned inside out it doesn't look bad though. I hope that this doesn't hurt your feelings.





Tykatmadismomma said:


> Not at all when I took the pic I thought OMG I made a butt purse    Now you know why I just cant see toting that thing around





SallyfromDE said:


> Kirsta just walked up and said "oh, that's pretty".





HeatherSue said:


> You crack me up!!



OMG People!! You had me rolling on the floor with these comments!! Butt purse?!!???  "Crack" me up??            

Thanks! I needed that!


----------



## HeatherSue

karebear1 said:


> OMG People!! You had me rolling on the floor with these comments!! Butt purse?!!???  "Crack" me up??
> 
> Thanks! I needed that!


I knew you'd catch that, Karen!  No butt joke can get past you!


----------



## karebear1

Update for Dismeet February 8th for dessert buffet at Rose and Crown:

We now have:

Jham- 6
T-beri- 3 (probably 4) I think I might just count him !!!  
PrincessLeighsdaddy-3
Stephres- 3
karebear1- 2
princesskayla-2
sohappy-3
Heathersue-1
Piper- 3
karentx-3

We now officially have * 30*people..... 6 over what we absolutely have to have! YIPPEE!!!!! 

I know there are more that I have on the initial list I took (this was just who thought they could make the Feb. 8th Dismeet- not the dessert buffet), So..... please pm me with how many people you will be bringing for the *FEBRUARY 8 DISBoutique MEET for the Dessert Buffet on the patio outside of the Rose and Crown Restaurant at EPCOT. We're planning on booking it during Illuminations!*[/QUOTE]

When I call tomorrow, I'll check and see if there is a child's price for the dessert buffet- and make sure the date is still available. The gal I'm working with isn't in right now. Once all that is done, I'll post the different dessert buffets we can choose from and we'll all decide by popular vote- ok??
*
I need to be sure you all are coming.* There is a deposit I need to put down- and it's a pretty big sum. I think I'll lose it if we back out- so..... everyone's really good- right???


----------



## karebear1

HeatherSue said:


> I knew you'd catch that, Karen!  No butt joke can get past you!





Whatever are you speaking of???  I am the highest caliber of person.........  never told a butt joke in my life..... I'm SO above that!  

Aren't you getting excited about the FEB DISMeet?? we're starting to get lots of people now!


----------



## CastleCreations

karebear1 said:


> Update for Dismeet February 8th for dessert buffet at Rose and Crown:
> 
> We now have:
> 
> Jham- 6
> T-beri- 3 (probably 4) I think I might just count him !!!
> PrincessLeighsdaddy-3
> Stephres- 3
> karebear1- 2
> princesskayla-2
> sohappy-3
> Heathersue-1
> Piper- 3
> karentx-3
> 
> We now officially have * 30*people..... 6 over what we absolutely have to have! YIPPEE!!!!!
> 
> I know there are more that I have on the initial list I took (this was just who thought they could make the Feb. 8th Dismeet- not the dessert buffet), So..... please pm me with how many people you will be bringing for the *FEBRUARY 8 DISBoutique MEET for the Dessert Buffet on the patio outside of the Rose and Crown Restaurant at EPCOT. We're planning on booking it during Illuminations!*



When I call tomorrow, I'll check and see if there is a child's price for the dessert buffet- and make sure the date is still available. The gal I'm working with isn't in right now. Once all that is done, I'll post the different dessert buffets we can choose from and we'll all decide by popular vote- ok??
*
I need to be sure you all are coming.* There is a deposit I need to put down- and it's a pretty big sum. I think I'll lose it if we back out- so..... everyone's really good- right???[/QUOTE]

don't forget to add us in too...three of us..


----------



## karebear1

Update for Dismeet February 8th for dessert buffet at Rose and Crown:

We now have:

Jham- 6
T-beri- 3 (probably 4) I think I might just count him !!!  
PrincessLeighsdaddy-3
Stephres- 3
karebear1- 2
princesskayla-2
sohappy-3
Heathersue-1
Piper- 3
princessEMandme-3

Castlecreations- 3

We now officially have * 33*people..... 13 over what we absolutely have to have! YIPPEE!!!!! 

I know there are more that I have on the initial list I took (this was just who thought they could make the Feb. 8th Dismeet- not the dessert buffet), So..... please pm me with how many people you will be bringing for the *FEBRUARY 8 DISBoutique MEET for the Dessert Buffet on the patio outside of the Rose and Crown Restaurant at EPCOT. We're planning on booking it during Illuminations!*[/QUOTE]

When I call tomorrow, I'll check and see if there is a child's price for the dessert buffet- and make sure the date is still available. The gal I'm working with isn't in right now. Once all that is done, I'll post the different dessert buffets we can choose from and we'll all decide by popular vote- ok??
*
I need to be sure you all are coming.* There is a deposit I need to put down- and it's a pretty big sum. I think I'll lose it if we back out- so..... everyone's really good- right???


----------



## jessica52877

I am loving all the school pictures! There are so many starting!

Danica, hope tomorrow goes better for your little one.

Heather, if you fly down here I'll give you our pliko stroller. Dallas tries to get me to push it empty with him standing on it!

Thanks for all the help on the big gives! These families are just wonderful! It is so great to have a great bunch of people all working together to make some magic!


----------



## HeatherSue

*KAREN*: Hey "Miss Popular".  Clean out your PM box!


----------



## karebear1

HeatherSue said:


> *KAREN*: Hey "Miss Popular".  Clean out your PM box!




That   housekeeper......

I'm gonna have to fire her!    ALL CLEAN!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

I'm so sad that I'm not a definate yet!!!  I don't want to miss out on desserts.


----------



## CampbellScot

Twins+2more said:


> Well, I hate to bring down the spirit of the board.  But My husband JUST called 2 minutes ago crying.  They decided not to recesotate this time.  They pulled the plug.  Papa is gone home.  Please continue to pray for strength to get thru this.  Pray that my children will understand that papa is in a better place.  Thank you.



I lit a candle for y'all today. blessings to you all. 



jham said:


> Here is my baby's first day of Kindergarten today.
> 
> First, my camera battery was dead  So fortunately I have a backup camera (which DH keeps telling me to sell  ) So I got that out and every picture was blurry.  I cleaned the lens a little so the pics are better, but not the greatest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wanted a picture of his (last year's) POTC backpack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hugging the little sibling like Tessa picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we were walking to school, not riding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We made it to the Kindergarten playground!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lining up: (looks like lots of boys in this class!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luke's teacher:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Telling the parents "the kids will be great! They will be fine, we will have fun" (go away!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kids were all very excited, no tears.  Only one child needed to be "nudged" into the classroom by his mother.  We all said goodbye outside.  Once they went in, a couple of moms were a little teary, the worst were saying "my last one!"   I laugh, but that will be me in 2 years.   One mom made me laugh.  She kept announcing "I'm not crying!  See? I'm not crying!" um, there were no actual tears, but her voice was sure cracking.
> 
> Lily crawled under the playground and did not want to go home.



sorry everyone, I simply CAN'T thumbnail the pictures. They go to a white picture and it would be WRONG to do that to these absolutely ADORABLE pictures. 

oh that Luke is already a heartbreaker! What a dolly!!! He looked SO handsome for his first day of school!! Little Lily is such a little cupcake!! I loved her waiting for Luke under the playground equipment!

just too cute are your babies!!! 



jham said:


> That's hilarous about the Tessa shirt!     And no worries about the dismeet, I will be sober at all times!!!   But if I am naughty, does that mean you will fly down and join us?



 (all part of the plan!!!)



jham said:


> Teresa, we are going to be sooooo naughty!



VERY, very naughty...you better come on down and STOP us. Seriously. I am a corrupting influence. 

I am.

seriously.

it's true.


----------



## karebear1

CampbellScot said:


> VERY, very naughty...you better come on down and STOP us. Seriously. I am a corrupting influence.
> 
> I am.
> 
> seriously.
> 
> it's true.



She is.............. Really.


----------



## twob4him

*Back-to-pre-school-or-5th-grade-first-two-days-of-school outfits: * (The story behind this is my DD4 doesn't want to match her little sister anymore. I found this out *after* I made their matching dresses. So the solution was, to wear them on consecutive days!)

Day 1:








Day 2:








And just cause:












And this is what they girls did last week while I was in teacher meetings...a boat ride! (You can also see DD3's new hair cut! I also finally cut off her baby curls. The fine hair was bunching up and causing such awful knots...arggggg   So I finally had it done...and its sooooooo much easier to brush and take care of.....no more tears)  . 






















And this pic just cracked me up. Sorry to torture you all....


----------



## karebear1

Looks like good news peeps!!! DISBoutique DISMeet .....IT'S ON!!!

     As of this morning, the date was still opened and I just heard from the planner and they will reserve it for us for the 8th!!     

I think I'll be meeting with her next week sometime to get final details etc., but I should be speaking to her on Friday too, so when I do, I'll let ya know waht she says!


----------



## amsafko

Please forgive me for intruding but I have some questions - my dds are wanting me to learn to sew (I do too, I just am a bit unsure).  I am not a very artsy person.  I don't know how to sew except to reattach a button.  How hard is it for someone to learn with pretty much no experience?  Where should I even start?  Do I have to take classes or is this something I could self teach?  Thanks!


----------



## tadamom

amsafko said:


> Please forgive me for intruding but I have some questions - my dds are wanting me to learn to sew (I do too, I just am a bit unsure).  I am not a very artsy person.  I don't know how to sew except to reattach a button.  How hard is it for someone to learn with pretty much no experience?  Where should I even start?  Do I have to take classes or is this something I could self teach?  Thanks!



If it were me, I would take a class.  I took Home Ec. in high school and that is where the sewing bug bit me but 10 years after high school (and pre kids) I needed a refresher course and learn things that I didn't in Home Ec. (how to do zippers, sleeves, etc.).  I really enjoyed it and it made getting back into sewing easier.  So I would vote for a class.


----------



## teresajoy

jham said:


> That's hilarous about the Tessa shirt!     And no worries about the dismeet, I will be sober at all times!!!   But if I am naughty, does that mean you will fly down and join us?


I could barely type that out I was giggling so hard picturing Tessa on his shirt!!

Well, that's why I picked you! I knew you wouldn't be drinking! But, I didn't know you would be WILD anyway!!!! Goodness!

Oh, how I would love to fly down!!! I sooo soooo want to go!  It's not FAIR!!!! 



HeatherSue said:


> 1. I must have missed this Giselle dress!  I'm going to have to go back and find it!
> 4.  That Mrs. Bowen is so sweet!  The dress was adorable, though!
> 
> 
> I'll try to keep them in line, but I can't guarantee anything!
> 6.A)Yeah, let's just tell her we'll be naughty so she will come down, too!



1.) Well, you must go find it!!! It's really good! 
4.)Yes, Mrs. Bowen, she's "like an angel" , according to Arminda!
6.A)I should have put THAT on my list! 



jham said:


> Teresa, we are going to be sooooo naughty!



You guys cool it right now, or I'm going to pull this thread over! 



jham said:


> Okay, I'm quoting myself a) because this post ended up at the bottom of the page  and b) because Patricia gave me permission to steal a few photos from her PTR so I can show you these two cute boys.



Oh, those boys are so cute!!!! 




disneymommieof2 said:


> oh what sweet boys. Are those leg casts.  I am going over to take a look at their ptr.
> My Magician friend lucas is giving me a show. I guess he Loves his cape!! He even gave a twirl!!  Guess I better get the camera out and snap a few pics.


Lucas is too cute!!!

You know, Brian works in the "Magic Capital of the WORLD!" Seriously, he does! (People laugh when I tell them that, so I have to reassure people that YES there is such a thing!) They have a big convention there every year, and he says they get some really "interesting" people shopping the store that week! 




lovesdumbo said:


> You better just buy your ticket now.
> 
> .


Maybe I just better!



lovesdumbo said:


> I need to go home and make her back to school (or as Teresa would say first day of school ever outfit) for tomorrow.


 

I started out calling it a back to school outfit, but Lydia corrected me! She says it can NOT be a BACK to school outfit when she has never even BEEN to school. And, then I figured I better capatalize it too! 



Tykatmadismomma said:


>





Tykatmadismomma said:


> Not at all when I took the pic I thought OMG I made a butt purse   Now you know why I just cant see toting that thing around


I am laughing so hard!!! Butt purse!!!! 


CampbellScot said:


> VERY, very naughty...you better come on down and STOP us. Seriously. I am a corrupting influence.
> 
> I am.
> 
> seriously.
> 
> it's true.


I will NOT believe this! 

I wanna go

I wanna

I do

I do!!!!
WAAAAHHH WAAAAH WAAAAH!!!! 

I actually tossed around the idea in my head of changing the dates of our family vacation to February just so we could meet all of you! But, Corey scheduled his classes so that he would have the easier ones while we were gone in May.  Darn kid, planning ahead like that! 


twob4him said:


> [


So cute!!!! They are just darling!!!

I love your dd3s new haircut! 



amsafko said:


> Please forgive me for intruding but I have some questions - my dds are wanting me to learn to sew (I do too, I just am a bit unsure).  I am not a very artsy person.  I don't know how to sew except to reattach a button.  How hard is it for someone to learn with pretty much no experience?  Where should I even start?  Do I have to take classes or is this something I could self teach?  Thanks!



If you look at the bookmarks (Sewing links in my signature) there are several "how to sew" tutorials. 

Many people on here started sewing a year or less ago. Heather, my sister, started sewing last summer, and just look at what she makes now! 

And, of course, I would recommend CarlaC's Portrait Peasant dress, Easy Fit Pants, and her Simply Sweet dress patterns. They are full of wonderful tips, and they turn out beautifully!

http://www.youcanmakethis.com


----------



## disneymommieof2

teresajoy said:


> Oh, how I would love to fly down!!! I sooo soooo want to go!  It's not FAIR!!!!
> 
> Lucas is too cute!!!
> 
> You know, Brian works in the "Magic Capital of the WORLD!" Seriously, he does! (People laugh when I tell them that, so I have to reassure people that YES there is such a thing!) They have a big convention there every year, and he says they get some really "interesting" people shopping the store that week!
> 
> I am laughing so hard!!! Butt purse!!!!
> 
> I wanna go
> 
> I wanna
> 
> I do
> 
> I do!!!!
> WAAAAHHH WAAAAH WAAAAH!!!!


I  have been resisting but since teresa is pouting I'm gonna too!  
 Maybe Karen can put me in her suitcase and Heather can put you in her suitcase  
Karen what airport are flying from- I'm in the twin cities area. I hope your not on the "other" side of wisconsin!  
I totally want to be there too- I know it's not possible though! 

The purpley fabic on the purse is really pretty. It does resemble a butt when turned inside out  

I am confused is the city he works in called the magic capital or is the place he works at called the magic capital. I think I'm having a blonde moment. 
Well maybe we should come visit the magic capital!  Which part of michigan is it in. In the palm, thumb or fingers?  I'm free february 8th how about you? 

I'll take pictures of the twirling magic cape tomorrow! He doesn't have the necessary top hat yet though. Which I'm reminded about hourly!


----------



## livndisney

disneymommieof2 said:


> I am confused is the city he works in called the magic capital or is the place he works at called the magic capital. I think I'm having a blonde moment.
> Well maybe we should come visit the magic capital!  *Which part of michigan is it in. In the palm, thumb or fingers? * I'm free february 8th how about you?
> 
> I'll take pictures of the twirling magic cape tomorrow! He doesn't have the necessary top hat yet though. Which I'm reminded about hourly!



Oooh pick me pick me-I know the answer to this one LOL


----------



## disneymommieof2

livndisney said:


> Oooh pick me pick me-I know the answer to this one LOL



So where is it??
My cousin lives in the thumb!


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> Oh, how I would love to fly down!!! I sooo soooo want to go!  It's not FAIR!!!!
> 
> 
> You guys cool it right now, or I'm going to pull this thread over!
> 
> I will NOT believe this!
> 
> I wanna go
> 
> I wanna
> 
> I do
> 
> I do!!!!
> WAAAAHHH WAAAAH WAAAAH!!!!
> 
> I actually tossed around the idea in my head of changing the dates of our family vacation to February just so we could meet all of you! But, Corey scheduled his classes so that he would have the easier ones while we were gone in May.  Darn kid, planning ahead like that!



As someone who has previously MEMORIZED the NWA schedules out of DTW, I can tell you there are SEVERAL flights to MCO for quick weekend trips. 

Unless of course you REALLY think WDW is safe with all of us being without "adult" supervison at a Disboutique meet.


----------



## Miniefan

I've been lurking and looking at this thread for a little while now.  I really don't consider myself very creative but I would really like to get into sewing.  About 4 years ago I was given an older sewing machine and I played around with it and made a few things like pillows and I managed to make a simple A-line dress and a poodle skirt for my dd with it but I gave the machine to my mi-law and really feel like it would be in poor taste to ask for it back, plus it was a good bit older, a montgomery ward machine from the 80's. so my question would be what is a good recommendation for a sewing machine for a semi-beginner?  I have looked at Jo-anns and at Walmart.com I saw one that I might be interested in but I am not sure if it is over my head so to speak, it is the Brother 98 stitch computerized sewing and embroidery machine model SE270D it is $350 with free shipping.  Let me know what your thoughts are.  Thanks a lot.  

Kim


----------



## Fingerpaints

amsafko said:


> Please forgive me for intruding but I have some questions - my dds are wanting me to learn to sew (I do too, I just am a bit unsure).  I am not a very artsy person.  I don't know how to sew except to reattach a button.  How hard is it for someone to learn with pretty much no experience?  Where should I even start?  Do I have to take classes or is this something I could self teach?  Thanks!



I am 100% self taught.  It really depends on your learning style.  Do you do best with insturctions or are you a more visual learner?  I would have loved to take some sewing classes and if I lived somewhere I could I still would.  There is always more to learn.  

But if you want to go self taught, I started with kid's clothes, specifically pajamas.  Its a great way to learn the basic construction of pants/shorts and shirts.  Plus, if your mistakes show they are just for sleeping in.    I liked learning kid's clothes first since they are little and less yardage to deal with and sew up very quickly.

If you want to try it out get a simple patteren, something that says easy and just read through all of the directions step by step.  If you are not sure or don't understand a part of it look it up or ask BEFORE you cut.  Then try it.  The worst that will happen is you have to get more fabric and start over.  And I am pretty sure I can safely say, that happens to everyone a few times, even seasoned sewers.  

It's fun and you may find you really really enjoy it.  Beware it's addicting.


----------



## karebear1

disneymommieof2 said:


> I  have been resisting but since teresa is pouting I'm gonna too!
> Maybe Karen can put me in her suitcase and Heather can put you in her suitcase
> Karen what airport are flying from- I'm in the twin cities area. I hope your not on the "other" side of wisconsin!
> I totally want to be there too- I know it's not possible though!



Srrry friend.... I'm from the other side of WI.   We need to think of another way for you to gte there.

Anyone else going to the DISMeet live closer to the Twin Cities then me?? disneymommy needs to squeeze into someone's suitcase!


----------



## karebear1

karebear1 said:


> Update for Dismeet February 8th for dessert buffet at Rose and Crown:
> 
> We now have:
> 
> Jham- 6
> T-beri- 3 (probably 4) I think I might just count him !!!
> PrincessLeighsdaddy-3
> Stephres- 3
> karebear1- 2
> princesskayla-2
> sohappy-3
> Heathersue-1
> Piper- 3
> 
> 
> We now officially have * 27*people..... 7 over what we absolutely have to have! YIPPEE!!!!!
> 
> If you want to go and haven't let me know, please pm me with how many people you will be bringing for the *FEBRUARY 8 DISBoutique MEET for the Dessert Buffet on the patio outside of the Rose and Crown Restaurant at EPCOT. We're planning on booking it during Illuminations!*



*Just so everyone is clear..... the cost is going to be approximately 27.00 per person plus tax etc.- depending on what dessert package we choose. *(I'll post  choices later) There is a deposit I need to put down- and it's a pretty big sum. I think I'll lose it if we back out- so..... everyone's really good- right???[/QUOTE] If you are not sure you still want to go because of the cost of 27.00 pp please let me know to take your name off the  list. It'll be primo  Illuminations viewing though!


----------



## minnie2

Jen117 said:


> HI everyone.  I haven't posted in a long time, mostly because my mom has been in the hospital for almost 6 weeks and is not doing well.  A couple weeks ago we went to WDW and I wanted to post some of the outfits (I posted a couple before we left).  We were there during Fay, so it was quite rainy for 4 of the days we were there.  I didn't get pics of all the outfits because of that.
> 
> Minnie Mouse Applique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finding Nemo Storybook Skirts (on the one sunny day we had!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Pillowcase Dresses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannah Montana Skirt (in the Toy Story line queue)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND ----  Me and the girls in ponchos!!!!!


So Sorry about your mom.

Love the park pictures!  And outfits of course!



peachygreen said:


> On a whim this morning I decided to book breakfast @ Park Fare on our day off.  Of course my first thought was now I have to think of another custom.  I'm thinking that I might use the Pooh Blue Toile Dress for Park Fare since it is more dressy and make another Pooh outfit for breakfast at Crystal Palace that is more park friendly. (besides I already have a 2nd Pooh material and was thinking of making a strip twirl skirt with it).
> I'm not sure I want to go for the Mary Poppins outfit yet.  I think it might be too much for the 2 year old.
> 
> I also finally found some Friends around the world Fabric on  , so I have something coming to make my WS custom for my DD.  I can't believe how many outfits I am making for this girl for Disney.  Right now I have 5 either planned or made, 1 that my mom made and 3 that I bought off ebay or etsy.  And I think I will still be short one park day.
> 
> Day 1 Travel Day - no outfit planned
> Day 2 MK (half day) - unknown
> Day 3 MK (full day) - Mickey T-dress (I made)
> Day 4 no park - Breakfast @ Park Fare - Pooh Toile (I made)
> Day 5 EP - Nemo Custom (from Etsy) in AM, German Dirndl (from Ebay) for Biergarten in PM
> Day 6 AK - Zebra Mickey Custom (from Etsy)
> Day 7 EP - WS - WS Dress in Friends Fabric (I plan to make once fabric arrives), Chef Mickey in PM - Minnie Mouse Dress (mom made)
> Day 8 HS - Disco Mickey (I made)
> Day 9 MK (also Halloween) - Crystal Palace breakfast - Pooh Skirt (? - me to make), potentially rewear Minnie Costume for TOTing in Downtown Disney in evening.
> Day 10 - Go Home. No outfit planned.
> 
> I also have some backups (not customs) planned for changes of clothes.  I can not believe I have all her outfits planned out and themed for the park.  My mom laughs at me, because I treat my daughter like my own personal baby doll that I get to play dress up with, but I never played with dolls when I was little.  (we won't mention the matching outfits I am planning for myself)


that is exactly how my mom and I felt about Nik when she was a baby and Kyle too.  They were our own personal LIVE dolls!  That is why we couldn't understand WHY the heck it took my brother and his wife over a month to dress my nephew in anything but a diaper!  

 My mom LOVES buying the kids cute outfits or more recently if she finds cute material she sends it to me to make an outfit for them.



mrsmiller said:


> Michelle :  I will be praying for you an your family
> 
> 
> Wanted to share my kids first day of school picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (to be able to take this picture I had to bribe my kids!!!!! )
> 
> Linnette


what handsome boys you have!  Oh my they are going to be heart breakers!  

Darn Kyle is way to big for that vest but man he would LOVE it!  



teresajoy said:


> It's from the YCMT embroidery website. http://www.swakembroidery.com/free.htm


You are right Heathers is cuter!  



danicaw said:


> I am so sorry. Your family is in our prayers.
> 
> 
> My sweet DS apparently didn't enjoy Pre-K as much as I thought. He left for school this morning with tears in his eyes. My husband took him, as he is usually braver with Dad than with Me. But today all he wanted to do was hold onto me. He was crying all the way out the door and to the car. My heart was breaking. It takes him a while to warm up to new environments and he is not the most social of kids (unlike my DD). We did a co-op preschool the last two years and he got used to having me in the classroom at least once a week. Oh, It's hard to grow up
> Thanks for listening... I am just feeling a bit blue  about it. I am sure he will come around, but sometimes the journey isn't all that fun.


Oh my heart just broke for your son!  and you!

Does the teacher let parents help out in the class room?  Maybe you can still be in his class once in awhile.  The past few yrs with Nik I helped when I could in the class.  It was hard because I had Kyle so I had to either get a baby sitter(friend) or when he was in school which only left an hour to be in class and help but she loved when I come in so until she says not to come in I am there!  Now it is easier since they are bot in the same school.  I am hoping I can help in each class at least once a week.


----------



## minnie2

jham said:


> Here is my baby's first day of Kindergarten today.
> 
> First, my camera battery was dead  So fortunately I have a backup camera (which DH keeps telling me to sell  ) So I got that out and every picture was blurry.  I cleaned the lens a little so the pics are better, but not the greatest.
> 
> 
> The kids were all very excited, no tears.  Only one child needed to be "nudged" into the classroom by his mother.  We all said goodbye outside.  Once they went in, a couple of moms were a little teary, the worst were saying "my last one!"   I laugh, but that will be me in 2 years.   One mom made me laugh.  She kept announcing "I'm not crying!  See? I'm not crying!" um, there were no actual tears, but her voice was sure cracking.
> 
> Lily crawled under the playground and did not want to go home.


What GREAT pictures!  Luke is so cute!  So is Lily!  



Thanks for all the bday wishes!  George remembered it about mid morning then I told him I thought he for got this am and he said he wasn't awake yet. 

My girlfriend and I ahd a nice day.  We had a huge mocha latte at Starbucks walked the sq hen sewed a bit!  then we went to Cheer practice.  I felt good because when it was over my girlfriend was talking to another mom telling her how I like to sew and how cute my stuff was.  I was so surprised that she was bragging on me!  It felt so good.  The other mom was impressed and said how her mom and grandma always sewed but she can't sew a button so i said I bet she could if she tried!  Any way it felt good that other moms think it is great that Nik get mom made clothes and not strange!


----------



## minnie2

jham said:


> It is the Peg Perego Pliko P3.  I have LOVED it.  Yes, that platform on the back is made for a bigger kid to ride on.  Luke is always willing to hop on when he starts getting tired.  It also folds like an umbrella stroller And I love that the canopy folds all the way down in front so you can completely "shut the door/turn out the lights" so to speak.  But when it is fully reclined it doesn't quite shut all the way.
> 
> Teresa, we are going to be sooooo naughty!


I had that stroller for Kyle too and I LOVED it!  i still have it in my garage attic.  It was the best stroller and I recommend it to my cousin when she had baby #1 never thinking in less the a yr baby #2 would arrive!  



Jen117 said:


> WE LOVED TOY STORY!  Every one of us.  The line was always a 90 minute wait (except when we got in line it was 40).  The Fast Passes were all gone by 10am.  It was nuts.  So we only rode one time.  I can't wait to go back and hit that ride.
> 
> Also, my girls wear their Nemo and Hannah skirts to school.  Oh and then this morning DD7 wanted to wear her AK outfit (sorry no pic) to school today.  It is a zebra print  altered pillowcase top with mini red dot ruffle and ties and zebra shorts with dot ruffle at the bottom.  She was adorable, but I think the kids may think she is weird.  Tho she doesn't care because according to her, "Mom makes the best clothes EVER!"


I think that is great she wears her Disney clothes to school!  Nikki said she would wear her Tink outfit once it is doe.  She wore her Hanna Montana patchwork twirl to the meet the teacher and her friend and her mom LOVED it and wanted one!  I was so shocked but hey as long as she likes it I am all for it!  



Tykatmadismomma said:


> Do You really want to see the ugly purse?
> 
> Here it is


I think it is adorable!


----------



## minnie2

Tykatmadismomma said:


> Not at all when I took the pic I thought OMG I made a butt purse    Now you know why I just cant see toting that thing around


I thought that too BUTT I thought it was still fun!  Then again  i am a bit wrapped!  LOL


twob4him said:


> *Back-to-pre-school-or-5th-grade-first-two-days-of-school outfits: * (The story behind this is my DD4 doesn't want to match her little sister anymore. I found this out *after* I made their matching dresses. So the solution was, to wear them on consecutive days!)
> 
> Day 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just cause:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what they girls did last week while I was in teacher meetings...a boat ride! (You can also see DD3's new hair cut! I also finally cut off her baby curls. The fine hair was bunching up and causing such awful knots...arggggg   So I finally had it done...and its sooooooo much easier to brush and take care of.....no more tears)  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this pic just cracked me up. Sorry to torture you all....


What cute pictures!  The hair cute is so cute1



amsafko said:


> Please forgive me for intruding but I have some questions - my dds are wanting me to learn to sew (I do too, I just am a bit unsure).  I am not a very artsy person.  I don't know how to sew except to reattach a button.  How hard is it for someone to learn with pretty much no experience?  Where should I even start?  Do I have to take classes or is this something I could self teach?  Thanks!


Welcome!  You are not intruding we love newbies!  Like soem one said it would depend on what kid of learner you are.  there are great tutorials in the book marks and I bet if you search the net a bit you could find some videos.  I believe youcanmake this.com even has a beginner sewing tutorial you can get.

 I think maybe a simple skirt would be very easy or even the easy fit pants form CarlaC 

Good luck and feel free to ask questions!



Miniefan said:


> I've been lurking and looking at this thread for a little while now.  I really don't consider myself very creative but I would really like to get into sewing.  About 4 years ago I was given an older sewing machine and I played around with it and made a few things like pillows and I managed to make a simple A-line dress and a poodle skirt for my dd with it but I gave the machine to my mi-law and really feel like it would be in poor taste to ask for it back, plus it was a good bit older, a montgomery ward machine from the 80's. so my question would be what is a good recommendation for a sewing machine for a semi-beginner?  I have looked at Jo-anns and at Walmart.com I saw one that I might be interested in but I am not sure if it is over my head so to speak, it is the Brother 98 stitch computerized sewing and embroidery machine model SE270D it is $350 with free shipping.  Let me know what your thoughts are.  Thanks a lot.
> 
> Kim


I had that machine and HATED it it gave me so many issues so I returned it BUT there are several people on here who have it and LOVE it.  If you are a beginner I personally would go for something a bit cheaper I think walmart had a brother for about $139 that I recommended to my girlfriend.  It is a basic machine and not to much money.  So i personally thought it was perfect for a beginner that is not sure if this will be something they will do a lot.



karebear1 said:


> Srrry friend.... I'm from the other side of WI.   We need to think of another way for you to gte there.
> 
> Anyone else going to the DISMeet live closer to the Twin Cities then me?? disneymommy needs to squeeze into someone's suitcase!


Where in WI are you?  I am in IL but I am VERY close to WI people actually joke that we are in lower WI.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Ya'll are going to die laughing at this one...I was sitting here trying to figure out a way to go to the Dis meet, becuase I too am at home like this...   So then...I remebered my DH goes to Vegas every year in Feb...I could go to FL and he would never know!!! HAHAHAHA!!!!  Parents could keep the kids!  I had it all planned out!!!!  Then...they moved the dang meeting to March!!!!   Oh well...I guess the rest of us will need DAILY post from you guys when you go! 

In the mean time....abck to my scheeming....not even sure how to spell it...but I'm doing it!

OH!  Plus with the move out of the FIL...I HAVE A SEWING ROOM!!!!!!!  I have moved all of the kids toys to his old room...which is actually the MB in this house so they have a potty just for them  and yes that requires this      if you have little boys...you know!   but anyway...the old play/sew/craft room is ALL MINE!!!!  (Insert evil laugh here)...   We are off to Hancock's today...DH insisted!...to look at the tables so he can build me what I want!  YIPEE!!!!! The kids are doing well with Grandpa being gone...they like the bigger play room I think!   I got to spend the ENTIRE day with Timmy yesterday and did not have to compete with him for MY son!  I am not depressed anymore...it is amazing what a toll he was really putting on me...somedays I would do NOTHING because of him and the way he treated me!!!  But now...my house is spotless!!!!   

Off to Hancock's...


----------



## kjbrown

Miniefan said:


> I've been lurking and looking at this thread for a little while now.  I really don't consider myself very creative but I would really like to get into sewing.  About 4 years ago I was given an older sewing machine and I played around with it and made a few things like pillows and I managed to make a simple A-line dress and a poodle skirt for my dd with it but I gave the machine to my mi-law and really feel like it would be in poor taste to ask for it back, plus it was a good bit older, a montgomery ward machine from the 80's. so my question would be what is a good recommendation for a sewing machine for a semi-beginner?  I have looked at Jo-anns and at Walmart.com I saw one that I might be interested in but I am not sure if it is over my head so to speak, it is the Brother 98 stitch computerized sewing and embroidery machine model SE270D it is $350 with free shipping.  Let me know what your thoughts are.  Thanks a lot.
> 
> Kim



I really enjoy my SE270D!  I know one seamstress here had to repeatedly take hers back, but I haven't had any problems.  I don't think you'd be over your head at all, this can do basic stitches very easily.  The instruction manual is actually useful, too!


----------



## Jen117

karebear1 said:


> Srrry friend.... I'm from the other side of WI.   We need to think of another way for you to gte there.
> 
> Anyone else going to the DISMeet live closer to the Twin Cities then me?? disneymommy needs to squeeze into someone's suitcase!



HEY... I am not going to the DISMeet... but I AM in WI and closer than the Twin Cities.  Where in WI are you?  PM me if you don't want to post it.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Tinka_Belle said:


> I had a massive multi-quote going, but it was too big and the computer won't let me post it.
> 
> First-We made it through the storm just fine. It huffed and puffed, but didn't blow our houses down. We were without power for almost 24 hours. Some parts of town still don't have power, but they have repair crews from surrounding states helping us out. This morning 100% of our parish was without power and we are now down to about 30% or less without power. My grandparent's house withstood the storm just fine with the exception of my grandpa's porch. The tin was literally rolled back like paper. That won't take longer than a day to fix. Jenna and my grandparents went to Monroe for the storm and they did not lose power at all. Which I was happy to hear, because both of my grandparents have machines to help them sleep and keep them breathing.
> 
> Second-I want to thank Mrs. Miller for worrying about me and keeping you guys updated. She really is a sweet person. And Linnette as soon as the phone towers clear up some I will be able to call you again. Right now I am unable to get through.
> 
> Third-I want to thank all of those on here that said prayers for me, my family and the people that were in the path of the storm. I think that prayer is what weakened this storm and lessened the damage.
> 
> Fourth-You guys have been busy. I love everything that has been posted in the last day. Teresa, I cried for Jenna's first day of Pre-K and Kindergarten so I feel your pain. Lydia did look just as cute as can be though.



I'm glad you guys made it through with so little damage.  After Gustav left you, he came here (I'm in Central AR).   We were without power all day yesterday & my backyard is covered in stick & small limbs.  At least we didn't have any real damage.  There are several people around us that lost trees.  There are enough people without power in the state that's they've called back all the power crews they sent to LA.  Now I'm just hoping that it will dry out enough to have dd4's birthday party in the backyard Saturday.


----------



## t-beri

CampbellScot said:


> I
> VERY, very naughty...you better come on down and STOP us. Seriously. I am a corrupting influence.
> 
> I am.
> 
> seriously.
> 
> it's true.



I, oddly enough, have no trouble believing this 

...t.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

HeatherSue said:


> Here she is waiting for the bus:



So sweet!  I can't believe she rode the bus her first day.  There's no way I could've done that.



jham said:


>



Love them!  I think that applique looks great!



GoofyG said:


> On a sad note, Thursday will also be the funeral of my Great Gramdmother.  We lost her this mornig
> She lived a long life and had a big family,  with 7 Great Great Grandchildren.
> 
> She is finally home with her loved one



Such a cute baby boy!

 I'm sorry for your loss.  Even when you know they're ready & in a better place it's hard to lose people you love.



HeatherSue said:


>



They look great!  I really like that flower thing.  Now I'm jealous all over again.  



LisaZoe said:


>



This is just adorable.  I love Pooh & Piglet.



livndisney said:


> Here is a dress I finished recently.



I really like this.  It looks just like Mary Poppins.  I bet she was thrilled, too.


----------



## teresajoy

disneymommieof2 said:


> I  have been resisting but since teresa is pouting I'm gonna too!
> Maybe Karen can put me in her suitcase and Heather can put you in her suitcase
> Karen what airport are flying from- I'm in the twin cities area. I hope your not on the "other" side of wisconsin!
> I totally want to be there too- I know it's not possible though!
> 
> 
> 
> I am confused is the city he works in called the magic capital or is the place he works at called the magic capital. I think I'm having a blonde moment.
> Well maybe we should come visit the magic capital!  Which part of michigan is it in. In the palm, thumb or fingers?  I'm free february 8th how about you?
> 
> I'll take pictures of the twirling magic cape tomorrow! He doesn't have the necessary top hat yet though. Which I'm reminded about hourly!


Yes, we can pout together Anna!  

The town Brian works in is called "The Magic Capital of the WORLD". He is a manager of a grocery store in the town. It's in the palm.  But, if you look it up, you will probably think that a different part of the anatomy would be more fitting!!!!      




Miniefan said:


> I've been lurking and looking at this thread for a little while now.  I really don't consider myself very creative but I would really like to get into sewing.  About 4 years ago I was given an older sewing machine and I played around with it and made a few things like pillows and I managed to make a simple A-line dress and a poodle skirt for my dd with it but I gave the machine to my mi-law and really feel like it would be in poor taste to ask for it back, plus it was a good bit older, a montgomery ward machine from the 80's. so my question would be what is a good recommendation for a sewing machine for a semi-beginner?  I have looked at Jo-anns and at Walmart.com I saw one that I might be interested in but I am not sure if it is over my head so to speak, it is the Brother 98 stitch computerized sewing and embroidery machine model SE270D it is $350 with free shipping.  Let me know what your thoughts are.  Thanks a lot.
> 
> Kim



I would probably go with something cheaper. A lot of people on here like the Brother that they sell at Walmart for around $130 or so. The 270D has also been on clearance for $160, but most stores have sold out of them. Some people have also had good luck with going to a sewing machine shop and buying a used machine. 



minnie2 said:


> Any way it felt good that other moms think it is great that Nik get mom made clothes and not strange!


That is so nice!  


The Moonk's Mom said:


> Ya'll are going to die laughing at this one...I was sitting here trying to figure out a way to go to the Dis meet, becuase I too am at home like this...   So then...I remebered my DH goes to Vegas every year in Feb...I could go to FL and he would never know!!! HAHAHAHA!!!!  Parents could keep the kids!  I had it all planned out!!!!  Then...they moved the dang meeting to March!!!!   Oh well...I guess the rest of us will need DAILY post from you guys when you go!
> 
> In the mean time....abck to my scheeming....not even sure how to spell it...but I'm doing it!
> 
> OH!  Plus with the move out of the FIL...I HAVE A SEWING ROOM!!!!!!!  I have moved all of the kids toys to his old room...which is actually the MB in this house so they have a potty just for them  and yes that requires this      if you have little boys...you know!   but anyway...the old play/sew/craft room is ALL MINE!!!!  (Insert evil laugh here)...   We are off to Hancock's today...DH insisted!...to look at the tables so he can build me what I want!  YIPEE!!!!! The kids are doing well with Grandpa being gone...they like the bigger play room I think!   I got to spend the ENTIRE day with Timmy yesterday and did not have to compete with him for MY son!  I am not depressed anymore...it is amazing what a toll he was really putting on me...somedays I would do NOTHING because of him and the way he treated me!!!  But now...my house is spotless!!!!
> 
> Off to Hancock's...



YEAH on your bigger toy room and sewing room!!!!! I'm so glad that you are getting to spend more time with Timmy. I think this is really going to be a very good thing for your whole family.


----------



## HeatherSue

twob4him said:


>


You could have just made one dress for both of them! This will save you all sorts of timein the future!  Love the first and 2nd day of school pictures!  They all look so cute!  The haircut looks great!  So sad to cut off the baby curls, but much better for combing!

That astronaut picture is so cute!! 



karebear1 said:


> Looks like good news peeps!!! DISBoutique DISMeet .....IT'S ON!!!
> 
> As of this morning, the date was still opened and I just heard from the planner and they will reserve it for us for the 8th!!
> I think I'll be meeting with her next week sometime to get final details etc., but I should be speaking to her on Friday too, so when I do, I'll let ya know waht she says!


WOO-HOO!!!



amsafko said:


> Please forgive me for intruding but I have some questions - my dds are wanting me to learn to sew (I do too, I just am a bit unsure).  I am not a very artsy person.  I don't know how to sew except to reattach a button.  How hard is it for someone to learn with pretty much no experience?  Where should I even start?  Do I have to take classes or is this something I could self teach?  Thanks!


I pretty much taught myself.  Like my sister said, there are some great "learning to sew" tutorials in the bookmarks!  But, if you want some more guidance, a sewing class is a great idea!



teresajoy said:


> You guys cool it right now, or I'm going to pull this thread over!
> 
> You know, Brian works in the "Magic Capital of the WORLD!" Seriously, he does! (People laugh when I tell them that, so I have to reassure people that YES there is such a thing!) They have a big convention there every year, and he says they get some really "interesting" people shopping the store that week!


 

I can just imagine the crowd they get during the convention!  I'd never thought of that! 



disneymommieof2 said:


> I  have been resisting but since teresa is pouting I'm gonna too!
> 
> I am confused is the city he works in called the magic capital or is the place he works at called the magic capital. I think I'm having a blonde moment.
> Well maybe we should come visit the magic capital! Which part of michigan is it in. In the palm, thumb or fingers? I'm free february 8th how about you?


Aw...I wish you could come, too!!

The city he works in is the magic capital of the world. 



Miniefan said:


> I've been lurking and looking at this thread for a little while now.  I really don't consider myself very creative but I would really like to get into sewing.  About 4 years ago I was given an older sewing machine and I played around with it and made a few things like pillows and I managed to make a simple A-line dress and a poodle skirt for my dd with it but I gave the machine to my mi-law and really feel like it would be in poor taste to ask for it back, plus it was a good bit older, a montgomery ward machine from the 80's. so my question would be what is a good recommendation for a sewing machine for a semi-beginner?  I have looked at Jo-anns and at Walmart.com I saw one that I might be interested in but I am not sure if it is over my head so to speak, it is the Brother 98 stitch computerized sewing and embroidery machine model SE270D it is $350 with free shipping.  Let me know what your thoughts are.  Thanks a lot.
> 
> Kim


If you wanted to opt for something less expensive, I have the Brother CS6000and it's great.  It's not an embroidery machine, but it has lots of stitches.  It's about $139 on overstock.com right now.



minnie2 said:


> You are right Heathers is cuter!


You two are nuts!  That one on swak is really cute!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Ya'll are going to die laughing at this one...
> 
> In the mean time....abck to my scheeming....not even sure how to spell it...but I'm doing it!
> 
> OH!  Plus with the move out of the FIL...I HAVE A SEWING ROOM!!!!!!!  :


You had me  , but not because you can't make it to the meet!  I wish you could come, too!!  I was cracking up over most everything else you said!!

I don't think I realized that your FIL moved out!!! I am so happy for you!!! That was just too much for anyone to handle.  Plus, now you have a sewing room!!!    



100AcrePrincess said:


> So sweet!  I can't believe she rode the bus her first day.  There's no way I could've done that.
> 
> They look great!  I really like that flower thing.  Now I'm jealous all over again.



I didn't think much of putting her on the bus the first day until everyone mentioned how hard that would be!   We had went down to an open house at the bus garage where we got to ride on the bus with our kids.  She loved the bus and was so excited to ride it again!  

Thank you!!


----------



## HeatherSue

teresajoy said:


> Yes, we can pout together Anna!
> 
> The town Brian works in is called "The Magic Capital of the WORLD". He is a manager of a grocery store in the town. It's in the palm.  But, if you look it up, you will probably think that a different part of the anatomy would be more fitting!!!!


----------



## jham

twob4him said:


> *Back-to-pre-school-or-5th-grade-first-two-days-of-school outfits: * (The story behind this is my DD4 doesn't want to match her little sister anymore. I found this out *after* I made their matching dresses. So the solution was, to wear them on consecutive days!)
> 
> Day 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just cause:



You just have the cutest girls!  I love the back to school dresses! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Ya'll are going to die laughing at this one...I was sitting here trying to figure out a way to go to the Dis meet, becuase I too am at home like this...   So then...I remebered my DH goes to Vegas every year in Feb...I could go to FL and he would never know!!! HAHAHAHA!!!!  Parents could keep the kids!  I had it all planned out!!!!  Then...they moved the dang meeting to March!!!!   Oh well...I guess the rest of us will need DAILY post from you guys when you go!
> 
> In the mean time....abck to my scheeming....not even sure how to spell it...but I'm doing it!
> 
> OH!  Plus with the move out of the FIL...I HAVE A SEWING ROOM!!!!!!!  I have moved all of the kids toys to his old room...which is actually the MB in this house so they have a potty just for them  and yes that requires this      if you have little boys...you know!   but anyway...the old play/sew/craft room is ALL MINE!!!!  (Insert evil laugh here)...   We are off to Hancock's today...DH insisted!...to look at the tables so he can build me what I want!  YIPEE!!!!! The kids are doing well with Grandpa being gone...they like the bigger play room I think!   I got to spend the ENTIRE day with Timmy yesterday and did not have to compete with him for MY son!  I am not depressed anymore...it is amazing what a toll he was really putting on me...somedays I would do NOTHING because of him and the way he treated me!!!  But now...my house is spotless!!!!
> 
> Off to Hancock's...




You made me laugh too.  I'm so glad the kids are adjusting well to Grandpa being gone, and I think a less-stressed mommy will also make it easier.   You have been through a lot and now you can just enjoy your kids!  And your new sewing room!    




HeatherSue said:


> I didn't think much of putting her on the bus the first day until everyone mentioned how hard that would be!   We had went down to an open house at the bus garage where we got to ride on the bus with our kids.  She loved the bus and was so excited to ride it again!
> 
> Thank you!!



When Jayden started kindergarten we went to a school where she got to ride the bus.  She was really excited to ride the bus, so on the first day, us moms put all our little baby girls (there were lots of little girls in the neighborhood) on the school bus, jumped in our cars and drove to school.  We were there to meet them and take pictures when they got off the bus.  Now that I think of it, we did that for 1st grade too


----------



## Tinka_Belle

100AcrePrincess said:


> I'm glad you guys made it through with so little damage.  After Gustav left you, he came here (I'm in Central AR).   We were without power all day yesterday & my backyard is covered in stick & small limbs.  At least we didn't have any real damage.  There are several people around us that lost trees.  There are enough people without power in the state that's they've called back all the power crews they sent to LA.  Now I'm just hoping that it will dry out enough to have dd4's birthday party in the backyard Saturday.


I'm sorry that Gustav did so much where you are. Hopefully the damage wasn't too bad and you guys will recover quickly. Most of the businesses in our town are still shut down by order of the mayor (the water system is not working properly). Schools still have not opened up here. Some of them are being used as shelters. We will all pull through this though. We always do.


----------



## mommy4

Anyone sell any of the stuff they make?  I'm really wanting to get my boys shirts to wear to CRT.  I'll have my daughter all dressed up, so I want to do something for the boys.  I'd try shirts, but I'm not very good at making my own stuff.


----------



## danicaw

Good Morning All,

I am still loving all the Back to School stuff and that Pooh and Piglet outfit...Wow! 

I wanted to share how much better DS did today. 
Yesterday Hubby stayed with him about a half an hour til class actually started and all the kids sat down for circle time. Which he sat right down for and did fine. Today he grumbled a bit about "Maybe Mommy can take me?" but then reached up and took Daddy hand and off they went... no tears!!!!!
Hubby called 10 minutes later and said DS was the first one there and seemed to like getting settled before the kids came. That he was fist deep in Play-Doh when Hubby left and was like "yeah, yeah, bye."

Thank you guys for your support. It only the third day and we all have some  adjusting to do. I am thankful that today went better. His class meets Monday - Thursday, so I don't know what having 3 days off will do. Hopefully we won't start all over next week, but we will see. 

And we have a crazy weekend coming up... I am gone all Saturday evening and pretty much all day on Sunday because I am in a wedding. Its odd to be a bridesmaid after all these years....the last time I was a bridesmaid was 11 years ago  
So I have to run out and get a few last things...nylons, mascara, case of water, etc 
And sadly I don't think I will be touching my sewing machine til next week....maybe I will finish up some knitting while I am waiting around this weekend. 
I will be in lurker mode til these two crazy kids tie the knot. Have a great weekend all and take care.


----------



## disneymommieof2

teresajoy said:


> Yes, we can pout together Anna!
> 
> The town Brian works in is called "The Magic Capital of the WORLD". He is a manager of a grocery store in the town. It's in the palm.  But, if you look it up, you will probably think that a different part of the anatomy would be more fitting!!!!


 
I must really have been having a moment I should have thought to google it last night! DUH!
So I did today-       
And eeeew why would they name it that?


----------



## Miniefan

Thank you very much for the sewing machine suggestions, I am thinking maybe I will try to find a less expensive machine, I just liked the first one because it also had the embroidery.  Thanks again and hopefully I will soon be posting my projects.  

Kim


----------



## PrincessEM&Me

teresajoy said:


> Well, it was Lydia's first day of school EVER today.   Oh, my baby is a school girl now!!! Our school district has full day every day Kindergarten. Corey and Arminda both went all day in Kindergarten, but it was every other day, so this is such a change for me! I have rarely been away from Lydia, I could probably count the number of times she's been away from me for more than 2 or 3 hours. I was thankful that she is a December baby though, because she got to stay home with me longer than the other kids! The girls together


Teresa, Love the back to school pics. I understand your pain...my DD is in 2nd grade this year and I was half serious and half kidding her that I'm going to miss her, I'll cry, I'll be so sad and on, and on (this was the weekend before school) and she says "But mom, I'll come home at the end of the day"   



teresajoy said:


> I made this dress for the Big Give for Karlyn last week. I had Lydia model it (she's fresh from the tub with wet hair, not apologizing, just explaining!). She was NOT happy with me though, because I told her I was going to take pictures BEFORE she threw crabapples in the road.


Your Big Give dress looks great!



minnie2 said:


> Ok here are the 1st day of school pictures.  When I down loaded them they were really dark maybe because it was 6:50am!  They had to be at school by 7:15am.  Kyle actually woke up at 5am which is so not him.  I am glad he is so excited.
> As you can see the outfit I poored my blood sweat ad tears into for the 1st day of school was NOT worn!  It is going to be 90 here today so I told her she didn't have to wear it she could wear a sundress.  So she picked one Mema bought her.


Sorry your custom outfit didn't get worn but your kids sure look great!



mommyof3princess said:


> Ok I thought I would finally share a few things that I have been working on since I was away. Please let me know what you think if I should make changes I want to start listing on... Thanks everyone and I hope your little ones enjoy school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be my first time listing I am so nervous That my things aren't perfect enough to sell. What if they buy it and don't like my work. I mean I am not perfect. I forgot to add that on the tags is one extra button and the matching hair bow. Not fancey but they match. Thanks again for looking.


So many nice things...I'm sure you'll do fine and get great feedback!



mrsmiller said:


> My kids kept complaining that I was walking them too fast to school Linnette


 at your kids saying you're walking to fast to school. You are amazing, just $20 for uniforms!



Tinka_Belle said:


> We made it through the storm just fine.


Glad you are safe 



HeatherSue said:


> I still haven't had a chance to catch up, but I wanted to post some pictures from Tessa's first day.  I didn't cry!!  I didn't even feel like crying!!! I was just happy that she was excited.  She loved it and couldn't stop talking about it when she got home.
> Here she is waiting for the bus:


Heather, Tessa looks adorable...first day of K really tugs at a mom's heart...



jham said:


> Here are a few things I've made this week.
> front:


Love it all!



GoofyG said:


> Here is some snap shots of Attikus in his costume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a sad note, Thursday will also be the funeral of my Great Gramdmother.  We lost her this mornig
> She lived a long life and had a big family,  with 7 Great Great Grandchildren.
> 
> She is finally home with her loved one



Atticus is such a cute pirate!!
Sorry to learn of your g-grandmother's passing  



danicaw said:


> The bag didn't take as long as I thought and it wasn't as scary I am happy with it and when I gave it to DS, he said "Thank you Mom, I love it" So that was great.


It looks great!  but your DS already gave you the best compliment 



HeatherSue said:


> I'm sorry I keep posting!  I missed you guys and I have to make up for lost time!
> 
> A couple of you asked to see my wonky embroidery attempts from the last few days.  So, here they are, no holds barred.  This is everything I've done so far on the machine.
> 
> This is my first thing I tried on the machine.  I call it the wonky kitty.  I ran out of bobbin thread 1/2 way through, didn't use stabilizer, and used cheap thread.  These are all on scrap fabric.



Really good for your first time to use it!!! Have fun perfecting your style and looking forward to your embroidred customs



peachygreen said:


> I found my camera cord, so I can post pictures of what I did this weekend.  (My fingers are still sore from all the finger pricks and seam ripping)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one is after I redid the hem using bias tape.  I really like how it turned out with the bias tape.  It finished it off nicely this way.
> 
> And I finally got my DD into her Pooh dress to try it on, but she wasn't much in a posing mood.  She was more in jumping mood.


The bias tape finished it very nicely.  I knew she'd look cute in that toile print!!


MegaWoman said:


> Bonjour les filles!  I'm baaaaaack!  I've only popped in to say I'm trying to catch up - all the back to school outfits are amazing!  It was the first day of school today, DS really liked his new teachers!We're house-hunting right now and that's taking up most of my time, so not so too much sewing, just wanted to say hi!
> Stephanie


Happy house hunting!



GoofyG said:


> Here is pic we took of the first 5 generations.  DD4 was just around 5 months.  I have one of DD2 when she was a baby, but it's on my mom's computer.  My grandpa was the first born, my dad first grandchild, me first great grandchild, and DD first great great grandchild.  Iwanted to get a 5 gen with Attikus, but she wasn't her self anymore.


What a fantastic picture, you'll cherish this!



princesskayla said:


> Here is the Snow White dress. I can tell you that the white collar was not fun to make. It was hard, hard, hard. The new Snow White pattern from Simplicity looks much easier!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pictures are not that great - and Kayla HAD to have a crown. She was a princess after all. But you get the idea. Next up - Cinderella


Love the dress and I agree a princess needs a crown!



princesskayla said:


> Ohh I forgot the best news ever!!! I have to brag on my baby girl a little bit. Her dance teacher called today and invited her to be in company!!


Congrats!



LisaZoe said:


> Sorry, I couldn't resist the urge to share my latest creation


Awesome, Lisa!



livndisney said:


> Here is a dress I finished recently.


Love it! I was at the store today and picked up a Mary Poppins Barbie-type doll (it was on clearance but I need a little lower price to buy it  



> Here a few new things I did.  Ds2's Mario costume for MNSSHP.


Cute little guys and great costumes!




Twins+2more said:


> Well, I hate to bring down the spirit of the board.  But My husband JUST called 2 minutes ago crying.  They decided not to recesotate this time.  They pulled the plug.  Papa is gone home.  Please continue to pray for strength to get thru this.  Pray that my children will understand that papa is in a better place.  Thank you.


Hugs and prayers



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Thought I'd share some pictures from my dd's first day of Kindergarten...yes, bad mommy here..no customs for her.  She just wore a Gymboree outfit that she has had in her closet...
> 
> This is before we left:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy that she is really enjoying Kindergarten!  She loves it.


She looks great for K..glad she's enjoying school, makes such a difference!



Jen117 said:


> HI everyone.  I haven't posted in a long time, mostly because my mom has been in the hospital for almost 6 weeks and is not doing well.  A couple weeks ago we went to WDW and I wanted to post some of the outfits (I posted a couple before we left).  We were there during Fay, so it was quite rainy for 4 of the days we were there.  I didn't get pics of all the outfits because of that.
> 
> AND ----  Me and the girls in ponchos!!!!!


All the outfits look great and your girls so cute...fun in spite of ol' Fay 



peachygreen said:


> On a whim this morning I decided to book breakfast @ Park Fare on our day off.  Of course my first thought was now I have to think of another custom.  I also have some backups (not customs) planned for changes of clothes.  I can not believe I have all her outfits planned out and themed for the park.  My mom laughs at me, because I treat my daughter like my own personal baby doll that I get to play dress up with, but I never played with dolls when I was little.  (we won't mention the matching outfits I am planning for myself)


Planning outfits for each park or ADR is half the fun of going!



mrsmiller said:


> Wanted to share my kids first day of school picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette


You have 2 handsome sons! Hope they have a great schoolyear



jham said:


> Here is my baby's first day of Kindergarten today.


Enjoy sharing in Luke's first day!



Jen117 said:


> WE LOVED TOY STORY!  Every one of us.  The line was always a 90 minute wait (except when we got in line it was 40).  The Fast Passes were all gone by 10am.  It was nuts.  So we only rode one time.  I can't wait to go back and hit that ride.
> 
> Also, my girls wear their Nemo and Hannah skirts to school.  Oh and then this morning DD7 wanted to wear her AK outfit (sorry no pic) to school today.  It is a zebra print  altered pillowcase top with mini red dot ruffle and ties and zebra shorts with dot ruffle at the bottom.  She was adorable, but I think the kids may think she is weird.  Tho she doesn't care because according to her, "Mom makes the best clothes EVER!"


The best compliment!


----------



## PrincessEM&Me

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Ya'll are going to die laughing at this one...I was sitting here trying to figure out a way to go to the Dis meet, becuase I too am at home like this...   So then...I remebered my DH goes to Vegas every year in Feb...I could go to FL and he would never know!!! HAHAHAHA!!!!  Parents could keep the kids!  I had it all planned out!!!!  Then...they moved the dang meeting to March!!!!   Oh well...I guess the rest of us will need DAILY post from you guys when you go!
> 
> In the mean time....abck to my scheeming....not even sure how to spell it...but I'm doing it!
> 
> OH!  Plus with the move out of the FIL...I HAVE A SEWING ROOM!!!!!!!  I have moved all of the kids toys to his old room...which is actually the MB in this house so they have a potty just for them  and yes that requires this      if you have little boys...you know!   but anyway...the old play/sew/craft room is ALL MINE!!!!  (Insert evil laugh here)...   We are off to Hancock's today...DH insisted!...to look at the tables so he can build me what I want!  YIPEE!!!!! The kids are doing well with Grandpa being gone...they like the bigger play room I think!   I got to spend the ENTIRE day with Timmy yesterday and did not have to compete with him for MY son!  I am not depressed anymore...it is amazing what a toll he was really putting on me...somedays I would do NOTHING because of him and the way he treated me!!!  But now...my house is spotless!!!!
> 
> Off to Hancock's...


CONGRATS on your sewing room!  



twob4him said:


> *Back-to-pre-school-or-5th-grade-first-two-days-of-school outfits: * (The story behind this is my DD4 doesn't want to match her little sister anymore. I found this out *after* I made their matching dresses. So the solution was, to wear them on consecutive days!)
> Day 1:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2:


Hope they enjoyed school! Great outfits and looks like they had a lot of fun this summer!


----------



## PrincessEM&Me

Although these have VERY simple sewing in view of the custom outfits that are posted here (such talent  ) I wanted to share some pics.  When I started reading the DISBoutique I was just doing these simple customizations to DDs clothes she had outgrown. Here's my ruffling story:

DD loves this fun dress (it says Aloha by the hem)





    So I added a ruffle  easy, peasy




She had two of these skirts with the pink gingham ruffle....the skirt portion still fit fine on her slim little hips so I hated to get rid of them when it would be so easy to...




One (now both ruffles, she's been growing so much) pink gingham ruffle made this jumper wearable again 




The jean skirt portion was given a new ruffle (from yet another too small skirt)




Then this adorable jumper was too short too so...




I added a ruffle to it too  





Then after Easter I found some dresses with a matching doll dress (DD7 has been blessed with 2 AG dolls) but alas it was too short...enter RUFFLE MOMMA LOL  It wint from this...




to this...




The dolls dress also received the ruffle so they could match  
As you may have guessed, DD is tall and has grown fast over the last couple years - I'm sure she'll be taller than me!

TO BE CONTINUED


----------



## sahm1000

Okay, I just finished my first dress using the Simply Sweet Boutique Top and Dress pattern from Carla C.  I know Teresa said it only takes her 2 hours to finish one from start to finish but it probably took me 3.  With that being said, I did spend quite a bit of time ripping out a seam.  For some reason doing the tops of dresses confuses me. But on the plus side it only took me one mistake to figure it out    which for me was pretty good!  

Now I've got to make the same dress again for Claire so I'll get some practice at it at least!  I am sure it will take me less time for the second one.

I really like the dress pattern and recommend it to anyone who is considering it!  Go buy it, it has a ton of options to change the way it looks.

It does make me sad though that the dresses/outfits I had in my mind are being changed due to my procrastination.  I had really elaborate appliques and outfits in my mind to due and I am now simplifying everything so I can hopefully get all of the outfits done.  Does this happen to anyone else?  I know I should be happy that I have any outfits done since I've got a newborn to take care of as well as my older girls but I just had these pictures in my mind and it is frustrating me!


----------



## 2cutekidz

Hi all!!  It's been busy around here the last week or so!!  DD turned 6!!  She started 1st grade this week too!  I think 1st grade was harder than kindergarten.  A friend used the term "throwing them to the wolves."  She was dead on!!  In kindergarten you get to check out your classroom and meet your teacher all before the first day.  Whole different story this year!!  Class lists were posted on the 29th at 3pm.  (She has the 1 new 1st grade teacher!!  So she had no idea what to expect!!)  Her classroom is one of the few inside rooms without a door to the outside so on Tuesday when we went, we didn't know where exactly to drop her or pick her up!!  Luckily she loves school, her new teacher and says being a 1st grader is AWESOME!!


Some pictures...

My 6 year old!!  (Gorgeous Littlest Pet Shop set made by Designed*By*Dena on ebay)









First day of school!!  We went with comfort over customs!!  It was 92 degrees on Tuesay!!  (She wore a custom today though  )









My latest.  I don't think I've posted this yet.  I love the soft colors in this set.  We found an awesome historical village to take some pictures!!





















ETA- sorry pictures are all different sizes!!  Photobucket is acting all wonky!!


----------



## sahm1000

2cutekidz said:


> Hi all!!  It's been busy around here the last week or so!!  DD turned 6!!  She started 1st grade this week too!  I think 1st grade was harder than kindergarten.  A friend used the term "throwing them to the wolves."  She was dead on!!  In kindergarten you get to check out your classroom and meet your teacher all before the first day.  Whole different story this year!!  Class lists were posted on the 29th at 3pm.  (She has the 1 new 1st grade teacher!!  So she had no idea what to expect!!)  Her classroom is one of the few inside rooms without a door to the outside so on Tuesday when we went, we didn't know where exactly to drop her or pick her up!!  Luckily she loves school, her new teacher and says being a 1st grader is AWESOME!!
> 
> 
> Some pictures...
> 
> My 6 year old!!  (Gorgeous Littlest Pet Shop set made by Designed*By*Dena on ebay)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First day of school!!  We went with comfort over customs!!  It was 92 degrees on Tuesay!!  (She wore a custom today though  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest.  I don't think I've posted this yet.  I love the soft colors in this set.  We found an awesome historical village to take some pictures!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA- sorry pictures are all different sizes!!  Photobucket is acting all wonky!!



Wow, that is a beautiful set!  The colors are perfect for Alice!


You are lucky that she can wear tank style tops to school.  Our elementary has a rule that there are no tank tops unless the straps are 3 inches wide.  Let me tell you that is going to cause me a ton of problems next year in the wardrobe department when Grace gets there.  It is so hot here in Texas to not allow sundresses and strappy tops seems silly!  Now if we were talking about the older girls I would understand it ~ but oh well!


----------



## Jajone

karebear1 said:


> Srrry friend.... I'm from the other side of WI.   We need to think of another way for you to gte there.
> 
> Anyone else going to the DISMeet live closer to the Twin Cities then me?? disneymommy needs to squeeze into someone's suitcase!





Jen117 said:


> HEY... I am not going to the DISMeet... but I AM in WI and closer than the Twin Cities.  Where in WI are you?  PM me if you don't want to post it.



Hey guys, I'm from Green Bay, WI. I didn't realize so many of you were so close. Maybe we should plan a meet sometime?


----------



## SallyfromDE

Miniefan said:


> Thank you very much for the sewing machine suggestions, I am thinking maybe I will try to find a less expensive machine, I just liked the first one because it also had the embroidery.  Thanks again and hopefully I will soon be posting my projects.
> 
> Kim



I bought a Brother CS6000i from Walmart and loved it. It was my first NEW machine. But it just broke on me, major broke, after only 6 months. I hit a pin and something happened to the dogfeed. Anyway, it would cost more to fix it then it cost to purchase it, with warranty. So I ended up buying a machine that someone had turned in to purchase an upgrade. The machine is a Janome and I'm just getting to learn it. The store I go to, will take trades from her customers within a year to upgrade to a newer larger model. I would say to go check out a local shop and see what they have. Don't get some junk from China. JMO


----------



## Jen117

Jajone said:


> Hey guys, I'm from Green Bay, WI. I didn't realize so many of you were so close. Maybe we should plan a meet sometime?



I am a hop, skip and jump away in Wausau.  We go to Green Bay whenever we can!!


----------



## glorib

Hey everyone!!!  It's been busy!  All of you are sewing up a storm!  I have worked my last official night shift!  And I start in the clinic/office next Tuesday!  

Trying to stay caught up - I was going to multi-quote, but knew I'd be WAY over the image limit!!

Teresa - Lydia and Arminda look beautiful!  I love Lydia's dress!

Heather - Tessa also looks beautiful and I love her outfit, too!  Caleb is jealous that she gets to ride the bus.  We live too close to the school, so they said he had to be a Walker, but there is a VERY busy street on the way, so I just take him.  But he really wants to ride the bus!

Jham - Luke looks so handsome for his first day of kindy!  And I love all your newest customs, especially the Hello Kitty vida!

PrincessKayla - LOVE the Snow White - you did a great job!  that collar does look like it would be tricky!

livndisney - Cindee, that Mary Poppins is too cute!  I love it - and it looks comfy, too.

PrincessEM&Me - RUFFLE MAMA!     I love it!  You've done a great job getting more life out of those clothes!  Awesome!

2cutekidz- I just love that Alice set.  It's beautiful and so is your DD!


----------



## longaberger_lara

Hey, guys!  You have all been busy making some gorgeous outfits!  I started back to school last week and have just finally caught up and wanted to mention some of my favorites - not all of my favorites though because I didn't start taking notes right away!
Fingerpaints - LOVE the Giselle dress!
CastleCreations - the Grinch outfit was great!  I love me some Grinch!
Eeyore3847 - the Jack Skellington outfits are so cute!
jham - the boo skirt, candy corn outfits and hello kitty dress are adorable!  I so wish my girls were still small enough that I wouldn't have to fight them to wear that sort of outfit!  I'm taking all three kids with me to Auburn for the game this weekend and Hubby is staying home for opening day of dove season.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Tykatmadismomma said:


> Do You really want to see the ugly purse?
> 
> Here it is


I don't think it looks that bad.  AND....I still think the pants is a great idea-jeans might look cute.



HeatherSue said:


> Thanks for the info on the stroller!
> 
> Now, is there anyone out there that wants to sell one cheap?


Too bad I didn't know about a month ago before I gave mine away.  I brought it to a consigment shop (it looked brand new) but she called and told me to came take it back-she was a witch-I wasn't surprised noone bought it from her.  



twob4him said:


> *Back-to-pre-school-or-5th-grade-first-two-days-of-school outfits: * (The story behind this is my DD4 doesn't want to match her little sister anymore. I found this out *after* I made their matching dresses. So the solution was, to wear them on consecutive days!)
> 
> Day 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just cause:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what they girls did last week while I was in teacher meetings...a boat ride! (You can also see DD3's new hair cut! I also finally cut off her baby curls. The fine hair was bunching up and causing such awful knots...arggggg   So I finally had it done...and its sooooooo much easier to brush and take care of.....no more tears)  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this pic just cracked me up. Sorry to torture you all....


Great photos!  Love the hair cut!  Love the outfits!  I used the same line but went very simple-a peasant top with A-line instead of gathered skirt and easy fit capris.



teresajoy said:


> I started out calling it a back to school outfit, but Lydia corrected me! She says it can NOT be a BACK to school outfit when she has never even BEEN to school. And, then I figured I better capatalize it too!


 I had to get some school supplies on the way home from work so I got home around 8pm and finished up around 11pm so that wasn't too bad.  It turned out cuter than I anticipated-I was fearing it would look like PJ's.  I should have taken a photo with my cell phone as my hard drive is full on my Mac and I can't download anymore photos from my camera right now until I do something about that.  The bus was VERY late picking up the kids-normally 8:35 to 8:40 but today at 9:15 due to a gas leak they had to drive around.  By the time the bus did get there Emma was a bit nervous but her big brother grabbed her hand and she sat in the front seat very happy.  She has a few friends from preschool in her class and on the bus and found her bestest friend on the playground so she had a great day.  I just know she's going to have a great year.  My DH will have some time alone while they are at school so hopefully he'll feel less stressed.  



minnie2 said:


> Thanks for all the bday wishes!  George remembered it about mid morning then I told him I thought he for got this am and he said he wasn't awake yet.
> 
> My girlfriend and I ahd a nice day.  We had a huge mocha latte at Starbucks walked the sq hen sewed a bit!  then we went to Cheer practice.  I felt good because when it was over my girlfriend was talking to another mom telling her how I like to sew and how cute my stuff was.  I was so surprised that she was bragging on me!  It felt so good.  The other mom was impressed and said how her mom and grandma always sewed but she can't sew a button so i said I bet she could if she tried!  Any way it felt good that other moms think it is great that Nik get mom made clothes and not strange!


It is a great feeling when others acknowledge your skills.  Sounds like you had a nice day.



danicaw said:


> I wanted to share how much better DS did today.
> Yesterday Hubby stayed with him about a half an hour til class actually started and all the kids sat down for circle time. Which he sat right down for and did fine. Today he grumbled a bit about "Maybe Mommy can take me?" but then reached up and took Daddy hand and off they went... no tears!!!!!
> Hubby called 10 minutes later and said DS was the first one there and seemed to like getting settled before the kids came. That he was fist deep in Play-Doh when Hubby left and was like "yeah, yeah, bye."
> 
> Thank you guys for your support. It only the third day and we all have some  adjusting to do. I am thankful that today went better. His class meets Monday - Thursday, so I don't know what having 3 days off will do. Hopefully we won't start all over next week, but we will see.
> 
> And we have a crazy weekend coming up... I am gone all Saturday evening and pretty much all day on Sunday because I am in a wedding. Its odd to be a bridesmaid after all these years....the last time I was a bridesmaid was 11 years ago
> So I have to run out and get a few last things...nylons, mascara, case of water, etc
> And sadly I don't think I will be touching my sewing machine til next week....maybe I will finish up some knitting while I am waiting around this weekend.
> I will be in lurker mode til these two crazy kids tie the knot. Have a great weekend all and take care.


That is wonderful that he's doing so much better so soon.  Have fun at the wedding!



Miniefan said:


> Thank you very much for the sewing machine suggestions, I am thinking maybe I will try to find a less expensive machine, I just liked the first one because it also had the embroidery.  Thanks again and hopefully I will soon be posting my projects.
> 
> Kim


Can't wait to see what you create!


----------



## lovesdumbo

PrincessEM&Me said:


> Although these have VERY simple sewing in view of the custom outfits that are posted here (such talent  ) I wanted to share some pics.  When I started reading the DISBoutique I was just doing these simple customizations to DDs clothes she had outgrown. Here's my ruffling story:
> 
> TO BE CONTINUED


Those all look wonderful!!!! 



sahm1000 said:


> It does make me sad though that the dresses/outfits I had in my mind are being changed due to my procrastination.  I had really elaborate appliques and outfits in my mind to due and I am now simplifying everything so I can hopefully get all of the outfits done.  Does this happen to anyone else?  I know I should be happy that I have any outfits done since I've got a newborn to take care of as well as my older girls but I just had these pictures in my mind and it is frustrating me!


YES!  I had plans to make my DD a strip work skirt for her First Day Ever of School Outfit but I just didn't have it in me after my trip so I did easy fit capris instead.  They were probably more practical anyways but I was disappointed that I didn't make what I originally envisioned.  I have to congratulate you on sewing anything.  I gave up sewing while my 3 were little (my oldest was 3 1/2 when #3 was born).  I feel sorry for my oldest that she didn't get any fancy outfits when she really would have loved them when she was little.  



2cutekidz said:


> Hi all!!  It's been busy around here the last week or so!!  DD turned 6!!  She started 1st grade this week too!  I think 1st grade was harder than kindergarten.  A friend used the term "throwing them to the wolves."  She was dead on!!  In kindergarten you get to check out your classroom and meet your teacher all before the first day.  Whole different story this year!!  Class lists were posted on the 29th at 3pm.  (She has the 1 new 1st grade teacher!!  So she had no idea what to expect!!)  Her classroom is one of the few inside rooms without a door to the outside so on Tuesday when we went, we didn't know where exactly to drop her or pick her up!!  Luckily she loves school, her new teacher and says being a 1st grader is AWESOME!!
> 
> 
> Some pictures...
> 
> My 6 year old!!  (Gorgeous Littlest Pet Shop set made by Designed*By*Dena on ebay)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First day of school!!  We went with comfort over customs!!  It was 92 degrees on Tuesay!!  (She wore a custom today though  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest.  I don't think I've posted this yet.  I love the soft colors in this set.  We found an awesome historical village to take some pictures!!


That Littlest Pet Shop is cute but your Alice is awesome!!!  Your DD is as beautiful as ever!



glorib said:


> Hey everyone!!!  It's been busy!  All of you are sewing up a storm!  I have worked my last official night shift!  And I start in the clinic/office next Tuesday!


 Congrats on your new position!!!


----------



## jham

PrincessEM&Me said:


> Although these have VERY simple sewing in view of the custom outfits that are posted here (such talent  ) I wanted to share some pics.  When I started reading the DISBoutique I was just doing these simple customizations to DDs clothes she had outgrown. Here's my ruffling story:
> 
> DD loves this fun dress (it says Aloha by the hem)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I added a ruffle  easy, peasy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had two of these skirts with the pink gingham ruffle....the skirt portion still fit fine on her slim little hips so I hated to get rid of them when it would be so easy to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One (now both ruffles, she's been growing so much) pink gingham ruffle made this jumper wearable again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jean skirt portion was given a new ruffle (from yet another too small skirt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then this adorable jumper was too short too so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added a ruffle to it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then after Easter I found some dresses with a matching doll dress (DD7 has been blessed with 2 AG dolls) but alas it was too short...enter RUFFLE MOMMA LOL  It wint from this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dolls dress also received the ruffle so they could match
> As you may have guessed, DD is tall and has grown fast over the last couple years - I'm sure she'll be taller than me!
> 
> TO BE CONTINUED



Great job!  I love all the ruffling!  Too bad I can't get away with that on DD11's jeans  Her legs just keep getting longer and longer. 



2cutekidz said:


> Hi all!!  It's been busy around here the last week or so!!  DD turned 6!!  She started 1st grade this week too!  I think 1st grade was harder than kindergarten.  A friend used the term "throwing them to the wolves."  She was dead on!!  In kindergarten you get to check out your classroom and meet your teacher all before the first day.  Whole different story this year!!  Class lists were posted on the 29th at 3pm.  (She has the 1 new 1st grade teacher!!  So she had no idea what to expect!!)  Her classroom is one of the few inside rooms without a door to the outside so on Tuesday when we went, we didn't know where exactly to drop her or pick her up!!  Luckily she loves school, her new teacher and says being a 1st grader is AWESOME!!
> 
> 
> Some pictures...
> 
> My 6 year old!!  (Gorgeous Littlest Pet Shop set made by Designed*By*Dena on ebay)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First day of school!!  We went with comfort over customs!!  It was 92 degrees on Tuesay!!  (She wore a custom today though  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest.  I don't think I've posted this yet.  I love the soft colors in this set.  We found an awesome historical village to take some pictures!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA- sorry pictures are all different sizes!!  Photobucket is acting all wonky!!



Good to hear from you again!  I saw that cute Alice on   

I'm exhausted!  It has been a day of orthodontist appointments, soccer practice, PTA meetings, and dealing with some parking drama at the school.  Let's just say that bus driver won't be messing with me anymore  And I had to drag poor tired Luke and Lily everywhere with me.  Fortunately DH is bringing home Chinese food for dinner  but no sewing for me today.


----------



## twob4him

karebear1 said:


> *Just so everyone is clear..... the cost is going to be approximately 27.00 per person plus tax etc.- depending on what dessert package we choose. *(I'll post  choices later) There is a deposit I need to put down- and it's a pretty big sum. I think I'll lose it if we back out- so..... everyone's really good- right???


 If you are not sure you still want to go because of the cost of 27.00 pp please let me know to take your name off the  list. It'll be primo  Illuminations viewing though![/QUOTE]
Guess what everyone???? My friend and I were talking today and we have decided to try and change our ressies *so we can make it to the Dismeet on Sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!! *   She is calling DVC tomorrow and I think it will be less points in the end too which is great! I am holding my breath!!!!! I will let you know as soon as I do!  




The Moonk's Mom said:


> OH!  Plus with the move out of the FIL...I HAVE A SEWING ROOM!!!!!!!  I have moved all of the kids toys to his old room...which is actually the MB in this house so they have a potty just for them  and yes that requires this      if you have little boys...you know!   but anyway...the old play/sew/craft room is ALL MINE!!!!  (Insert evil laugh here)...   We are off to Hancock's today...DH insisted!...to look at the tables so he can build me what I want!  YIPEE!!!!! The kids are doing well with Grandpa being gone...they like the bigger play room I think!   I got to spend the ENTIRE day with Timmy yesterday and did not have to compete with him for MY son!  I am not depressed anymore...it is amazing what a toll he was really putting on me...somedays I would do NOTHING because of him and the way he treated me!!!  But now...my house is spotless!!!!
> 
> Off to Hancock's...


Yaaaaaaa for you....I am so glad its all working out for you.....now you really gotta work on sneaking to FL in Feb!!! I really want to meet you!!


----------



## twob4him

(Insert sound of chirping crickets)






























Where'd everybody go????  

















I am over here dancin a jig    and celebrating about the dismeet


----------



## peachygreen

I'm sick!  I hate that I always starting a couple days after a tropical storm comes through peaking about 2 weeks after it leaves.  I started getting sick right after Edouard came though (allergies aggreviated by the crap it dumps from all across the Atlantic) and now I am sick.  

Must get better soon.

On a better note, I finally downloaded the Easy Fit Pants instructions and the instructions really do look easy and clear cut.  I am going to start on some pants for my DD to wear under her Minnie Mouse Dress as soon as I feel up to it.


----------



## jessica52877

I've been reading and following along looking at the pictures, just usually eating so haven't been commenting much! I love the ruffles added to everything to make it last longer. Wish I could do that for Dallas. He too grows straight up and never out!

I've been sewing away with halloween nearing and Dallas away at school! Gotta decide if I am going to try and make a penguin costume for him, although I didn't really give him that option when discussing costumes!


----------



## jham

twob4him said:


> If you are not sure you still want to go because of the cost of 27.00 pp please let me know to take your name off the  list. It'll be primo  Illuminations viewing though!


Guess what everyone???? My friend and I were talking today and we have decided to try and change our ressies *so we can make it to the Dismeet on Sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!! *   She is calling DVC tomorrow and I think it will be less points in the end too which is great! I am holding my breath!!!!! I will let you know as soon as I do!  [/QUOTE]


      



peachygreen said:


> I'm sick!  I hate that I always starting a couple days after a tropical storm comes through peaking about 2 weeks after it leaves.  I started getting sick right after Edouard came though (allergies aggreviated by the crap it dumps from all across the Atlantic) and now I am sick.
> 
> Must get better soon.
> 
> On a better note, I finally downloaded the Easy Fit Pants instructions and the instructions really do look easy and clear cut.  I am going to start on some pants for my DD to wear under her Minnie Mouse Dress as soon as I feel up to it.



 Sorry you're sick!


----------



## LisaZoe

I wanted to share another Vida dress that is also a kind of UFO because I finally used the Giselle applique I did in spring!!!






I can't believe I waited so long to try this pattern.


----------



## CastleCreations

LisaZoe said:


> I wanted to share another Vida dress that is also a kind of UFO because I finally used the Giselle applique I did in spring!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I waited so long to try this pattern.



I remember that applique! What a great use for it...you are soooo talented. I'm so jealous...it's beautiful. You have such an eye for patterns and colors. 
Don't you just LOVE the Vida! It's sooooo easy that, I was thinking the same thing. Why the heck did I wait so long to try it. It's perfect for your large appliques! I LOVE IT!


----------



## CastleCreations

Shameless post....check out my ticker... I took advantage of someone's tip on the cruise board and checked out the prices for the 7 night western cruises...they had the florida resident rates in full effect...so needless to say...I booked it baby!! wa-hoo!! we have to wait 2 more weeks to cruise, but get this, the 7 night was 200 dollars cheaper than the 4 night. We are soooo there! I can't wait..now where the heck is Grand Cayman, and do I need a swimsuit...LOL


----------



## jham

LisaZoe said:


> I wanted to share another Vida dress that is also a kind of UFO because I finally used the Giselle applique I did in spring!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I waited so long to try this pattern.



Love it!  I remember that applique too!  I like how it turned out.  The Vida is my new favorite pattern also.



CastleCreations said:


> Shameless post....check out my ticker... I took advantage of someone's tip on the cruise board and checked out the prices for the 7 night western cruises...they had the florida resident rates in full effect...so needless to say...I booked it baby!! wa-hoo!! we have to wait 2 more weeks to cruise, but get this, the 7 night was 200 dollars cheaper than the 4 night. We are soooo there! I can't wait..now where the heck is Grand Cayman, and do I need a swimsuit...LOL




yay!!     When we went on our cruise we did the 7-night Western.  We loved it!  When we stopped in Cozumel we did a shore excursion that took us to Playa Del Carmen and we loved it so much we went back there 6 months later for our anniversary!


----------



## karamat

WOW - after being away for a few days there was a lot to get caught up on!!!  Some great things were posted!

Linnette - if you still have those formula coupons I would love them!!  For some reason they stopped sending them to me once DD was about 4 months.


     
I'm so excited... I bought an embroidery machine this weekend!!!  I went with a Janome 350e.  Of course it has been a crazy week and I haven't even taken out of the box.  And my intro class won't be for another week+.  But I am so excited and thinking of all the things I want to make.

If anyone has tips, suggesstions, or resources they'd like to share, I would appreciate it.


----------



## LouiesMama

twob4him said:


> (Insert sound of chirping crickets)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where'd everybody go????
> 
> 
> 
> I am over here dancin a jig    and celebrating about the dismeet


I'm here and and very exited for you    !  I mentioned the dismeet to DH and got a "maybe" - but keep in mind he is half asleep in front of the History Channel!




peachygreen said:


> I'm sick!  I hate that I always starting a couple days after a tropical storm comes through peaking about 2 weeks after it leaves.  I started getting sick right after Edouard came though (allergies aggreviated by the crap it dumps from all across the Atlantic) and now I am sick.
> 
> Must get better soon.
> 
> On a better note, I finally downloaded the Easy Fit Pants instructions and the instructions really do look easy and clear cut.  I am going to start on some pants for my DD to wear under her Minnie Mouse Dress as soon as I feel up to it.



Ugh - sorry you are sick!  We do the same thing as far as analyzing relevant illness-associated data.  We just noticed the other day how healthy we were all feeling, and realized it was because Louie hadn't been around any other kids.   As soon as he met the kids in our new neighborhood, BOOM! - we all got nasty colds!



jessica52877 said:


> I've been reading and following along looking at the pictures, just usually eating so haven't been commenting much! I love the ruffles added to everything to make it last longer. Wish I could do that for Dallas. He too grows straight up and never out!
> 
> I've been sewing away with halloween nearing and Dallas away at school! Gotta decide if I am going to try and make a penguin costume for him, although I didn't really give him that option when discussing costumes!



Oh gosh, my Louie wants to be a parrot this year!  This is the first year I've actually let him go through the book and pick out a pattern, and this was probably the LAST one I would have picked!!!  Some of the options on the pattern call for fun fur (which is messy, but do-able), but no, he is insisting on the option with actual feathers!  The pattern calls for SIX red feather boas plus two more in contrasting colors.  I keep quizzing him on what he wants to be, hoping he'll say "diego" or "monster," but he keeps saying - BIG RED BIRD!   



LisaZoe said:


> I wanted to share another Vida dress that is also a kind of UFO because I finally used the Giselle applique I did in spring!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I waited so long to try this pattern.



That is stunning!  The Vida was a great choice!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

LisaZoe said:


> I wanted to share another Vida dress that is also a kind of UFO because I finally used the Giselle applique I did in spring!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I waited so long to try this pattern.



This is breathtaking and stunning and unbelieveably beautiful!


----------



## MouseTriper

Hi everyone, I haven't been on here for a few days and I miss seeing what everyone has been up too lately.  We got some bad news that has set us back emotionally and we could really use some prayers.  We believe in the power of prayers and right now we need them more than anything!  Our lives have been turned upside down and we are not going to give up without a fight.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

MouseTriper said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been on here for a few days and I miss seeing what everyone has been up too lately.  We got some bad news that has set us back emotionally and we could really use some prayers.  We believe in the power of prayers and right now we need them more than anything!  Our lives have been turned upside down and we are not going to give up without a fight.




Prayers said...hope you are okay


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

BYE Everyone   I'm off to Orlando.  I will "talk" to everyone when I get back.  Have a great week


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

LisaZoe said:


> I wanted to share another Vida dress that is also a kind of UFO because I finally used the Giselle applique I did in spring!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I waited so long to try this pattern.


That is beautiful Lisa!
I am also hooked on the Vida pattern!  I have made several so far!
They come together fairly quickly and don't take a ton of material to make!
Two pluses in my book!


----------



## sohappy

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> BYE Everyone   I'm off to Orlando.  I will "talk" to everyone when I get back.  Have a great week



Have a great trip!!!

MouseTripper- I will be praying for you and your family

LOve all the first day pics- so how were the 2nd and 3rd days?  Hope everyone is adjusting well.

I am crazy far behind AGAIN!  I am still doing my old job and my new job and it is driving me crazy.  Also, last week, ex-grandfather-in-law passed away.  I loved him so much, but just couldn't go to the service.  I explained to xMIL and x-aunt-in-law that I didn't want to be there to make everyone uncomfortable with XH and his new wife.  And xh doesn't like the kids to be around funerals/services, etc.  While I completely disagree, this was his grandfather and he should be able to mourn without the distraction of a fight with me.  It is really hard to be so nice to him sometimes.

We also went to visit my parents in south MS this past weekend, anyone else see why this is a bad idea?  We had to leave on Sunday because New Orleans had a mandatory evacuation.  The roads started getting really, really busy and lots of places ran out of gas.  Rather than risk getting stuck, we came back.  My parents lost power for a few days once we left.  They have a generator from Hurricane Katrina, so they were OK.  We had lots of rain and wind here too (as 100AcrePrincess previously reported).  Luckily is it is clearing up).  

I am attempting the world record for most crayon roll ups and will post a pic this weekend when I finish.  I am also making guitar shirts based on MyTwoTinks and Jham for Jackson's Camp Rock party next weekend. busy, busy, busy.  

I am for sure going to the dismeet.  I am booking travel this weekend!  Woohoo!!!


----------



## Fingerpaints

MouseTriper said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been on here for a few days and I miss seeing what everyone has been up too lately.  We got some bad news that has set us back emotionally and we could really use some prayers.  We believe in the power of prayers and right now we need them more than anything!  Our lives have been turned upside down and we are not going to give up without a fight.



   I am sending my best.


----------



## minnie2

The Moonk's Mom- YEAH for the sewing room and the better play room!

kjbrown- It was me who had major issues with it and it still makes me sad i had to get rid of it because i really wanted to do the embroidery with it.  Oh well I love my new machine and haven't really had any issues with it so I am happy!  Great to now other love their disney machine though!  


danicaw- So glad DS is doing better at school!  Have fun at the wedding.


Miniefan;Any time!  I can't wait to see what you make!
PrincessEM&Me;- Love that idea!  After i get my Disney stuff doe i want to do that with some of Nik's pants she has out grown in legnth.
2cutekidz- What a cutie!  Love the pictures!  
Our school has a meet the teacher day for all grades which I really like.  First grade really isn't that ad.  Nik did great and so far I love Kyle's teacher.  Third grade on the other had so far is a new ball game!!!!!
peachygreen- feel better

LisaZoe- GORGEOUS! What size does the Vida patterns go up to?

CastleCreations- 

MouseTriper-  

Tnkrbelle565- Have fun!

sohappy;Sorry for your loss.  And of course xhubby being a butt!



Ok I need your opinions here.  The kids had indoor recess yesterday because of the rain.  I found out they let them watch Old Yeller!  I can't even watch that movie because it is too sad.  I just don't think that my kids need to see that less then 2 months after loosing Rocky!  George thinks i am being to over protective and they need to learn these lessons but I think they learned then 1st hand and don't need to be reminded about them by a movie.  So I called Nik's teacher and she passed the buck and said email the principal about it.  I emailed Kyle's teacher and she was wonderful and said she would see if they were still watching it today because of rain and if they were she will keep him in the class and let him color.  I loved that response.  She also said he has talked about Rocky a bit already in class which proves to me he shouldn't watching that movie at least yet.  I didn't email the principal about the movie for Niki talked to her about an explained why I didn't want her watching it and she said she didn't like what she saw so she colored and played with a friend in the same room.  I know it is a Disney movie BUt it is so sad and heart wrenching I don't think it is a movie for school it is a movie a parent should watch with the kids and they need to have dialog about it since it is such a tough subject!  Am I crazy?  Or is George right I am making too much of it?


----------



## longaberger_lara

LisaZoe said:


> I wanted to share another Vida dress that is also a kind of UFO because I finally used the Giselle applique I did in spring!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I waited so long to try this pattern.



STUNNING!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Because I like to also hear myself talk...wait...I guess I like to quote myself...anyway...to bring you up to date Heather...here is the Drama that happend at my house on Monday.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Okay...you all know how my FIL drives me crazy right?  And you know how he met a lady online and she was coming to visit him? It turns out he has known her his whole life they just recently reconnected online.  Well...he left with her!!!!   Without any notice yesterday, they came to the house, he picked up his stuff and he moved out!  (they are moving several states away!) My kids are devastated!  My husband feels abandoned yet AGAIN by his parents (long story, they were not good parents and they abandoned him several times as a child! but he still took them in and we have taken care of them over the years).  Now don't get me wrong, I am glad he found someone, but we have taken care of him for 4 years in our home because he "couldn't" take care of himself.  I prepared 3 meals a day for him, did his laundry, cleaned his trash up, took him to every single doctor appointment.  Had a lift put on my van to carry his scooter around.  My children spent hours with him everyday and they loved him so much!  He gave us no notice what so ever!  He calls and said he was coming to the house to tell eveyone goodbye and that they have been planning this for some time.  He has already moved all of his doctors to a new VA.  I just wish he had given us all some sort of notice so we could help him or prepare for all of this!  We would have helped him, but he didn't respect us enough I guess!
> Rant over ...return to your sewing.





HeatherSue said:


>



I know...I barely teared up on Patrick's first day mainly because Timmy required the death grip too!  She looks so pretty!



GoofyG said:


> She lived a long life and had a big family,  with 7 Great Great Grandchildren.
> 
> She is finally home with her loved one



1- BEAUTIFUL CHILD!!!  HE is so cute...love babies...makes me want more!  Remind me of the whole no sleep thing...the urge will leave!

2- so sorry for your loss. 



danicaw said:


> The bag didn't take as long as I thought and it wasn't as scary
> I am happy with it and when I gave it to DS, he said *"Thank you Mom, I love it" *So that was great.



Turned out great and don't you love it when they love it!!!! 



HeatherSue said:


>



Looks like fun!  Can't wait to see more!



peachygreen said:


>



Looks so cute!  They both do!



LisaZoe said:


>



I however love pooh!  It looks so great!  



EnchantedPrincess said:


>



So cute...custom or not!  Love all the back to school!



Jen117 said:


> AND ----  Me and the girls in ponchos!!!!!



Glad you got some rain free days.  The outfits look great!



jham said:


>



We ALWAYS have to have back pack pics too!



twob4him said:


> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u116/twob4him/IMGP6664.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2:



You girls look so cute!



MouseTriper said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been on here for a few days and I miss seeing what everyone has been up too lately.  We got some bad news that has set us back emotionally and we could really use some prayers.  We believe in the power of prayers and right now we need them more than anything!  Our lives have been turned upside down and we are not going to give up without a fight.




Prayers for you and hope all is okay! 



sohappy said:


> Have a great trip!!!
> 
> MouseTripper- I will be praying for you and your family
> 
> LOve all the first day pics- so how were the 2nd and 3rd days?  Hope everyone is adjusting well.
> 
> I am crazy far behind AGAIN!  I am still doing my old job and my new job and it is driving me crazy.  Also, last week, ex-grandfather-in-law passed away.  I loved him so much, but just couldn't go to the service.  I explained to xMIL and x-aunt-in-law that I didn't want to be there to make everyone uncomfortable with XH and his new wife.  And xh doesn't like the kids to be around funerals/services, etc.  While I completely disagree, this was his grandfather and he should be able to mourn without the distraction of a fight with me.  It is really hard to be so nice to him sometimes.
> 
> We also went to visit my parents in south MS this past weekend, anyone else see why this is a bad idea?  We had to leave on Sunday because New Orleans had a mandatory evacuation.  The roads started getting really, really busy and lots of places ran out of gas.  Rather than risk getting stuck, we came back.  My parents lost power for a few days once we left.  They have a generator from Hurricane Katrina, so they were OK.  We had lots of rain and wind here too (as 100AcrePrincess previously reported).  Luckily is it is clearing up).
> 
> I am attempting the world record for most crayon roll ups and will post a pic this weekend when I finish.  I am also making guitar shirts based on MyTwoTinks and Jham for Jackson's Camp Rock party next weekend. busy, busy, busy.
> 
> I am for sure going to the dismeet.  I am booking travel this weekend!  Woohoo!!!




Lordy...you have been haveing a crazy time!  Glad you made it home okay!  Sorry for the loss.  I remember when my XH grandmother passed away I wanted so bad to go to the funeral, she was the only one in his family that was nice to me, but I couldn't do that to everyone in his family...I knew it was their time to mourn.  It was still hard.  We didn't have any kids together, so I can only imagine it would be difficult with kids!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Stupid double post!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

peachygreen said:


> I'm sick!  I hate that I always starting a couple days after a tropical storm comes through peaking about 2 weeks after it leaves.  I started getting sick right after Edouard came though (allergies aggreviated by the crap it dumps from all across the Atlantic) and now I am sick.
> 
> Must get better soon.
> 
> On a better note, I finally downloaded the Easy Fit Pants instructions and the instructions really do look easy and clear cut.  I am going to start on some pants for my DD to wear under her Minnie Mouse Dress as soon as I feel up to it.


I thought I was the only one that that happens to. I have been so sick these last couple of days and last night I got a whole new kind of yuck. I will be glad when all of this mess is over.



LisaZoe said:


> I wanted to share another Vida dress that is also a kind of UFO because I finally used the Giselle applique I did in spring!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I waited so long to try this pattern.


OMG!!! Lisa that is beautiful. I love how the dress turned out.



MouseTriper said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been on here for a few days and I miss seeing what everyone has been up too lately.  We got some bad news that has set us back emotionally and we could really use some prayers.  We believe in the power of prayers and right now we need them more than anything!  Our lives have been turned upside down and we are not going to give up without a fight.


 I'll keep your family in my prayers.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> BYE Everyone   I'm off to Orlando.  I will "talk" to everyone when I get back.  Have a great week


I thought you had already left. Be careful and have fun.


----------



## minnie2

Ok this is for al of you that dance  around nekked now that the kids are back in school.  Well it is day 4 of the kids back to school and I went to Wally world by myself and it was empty  Then I came home put my Ipod in the deck and turned it up in the kitchen and danced and sang while I did the dishes and put groceries away!     i felt like a  again!  I need to add i was not nekked!


----------



## t-beri

twob4him said:


> If you are not sure you still want to go because of the cost of 27.00 pp please let me know to take your name off the  list. It'll be primo  Illuminations viewing though!


Guess what everyone???? My friend and I were talking today and we have decided to try and change our ressies *so we can make it to the Dismeet on Sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!! *   She is calling DVC tomorrow and I think it will be less points in the end too which is great! I am holding my breath!!!!! I will let you know as soon as I do!  



Yaaaaaaa for you....I am so glad its all working out for you.....now you really gotta work on sneaking to FL in Feb!!! I really want to meet you!!  [/QUOTE]

         


I guess that I am going to have to look into getting that vida pattern.  

Lisa- your latest outfits are great

i am still trying to figure out an idea for Little's hello kitty halloween dress.  Yeah, like I don't have enough to do.  I  should have an apron to show you tonight or tomorrow.

...t.


----------



## HeatherSue

danicaw said:


> I wanted to share how much better DS did today.


I'm so glad it's going better now!! Have fun in the wedding!



PrincessEM&Me said:


>


I loved the ruffle story!  That is such a great solution for tall skinny girls!  Tessa always outgrows the length before the waist/hips on things.  I have a few things sitting around waiting for ruffles, but I haven't got around to it.  I've added several ruffles to the pjs I made her a year ago, though!



sahm1000 said:


> Okay, I just finished my first dress using the Simply Sweet Boutique Top and Dress pattern from Carla C.  I know Teresa said it only takes her 2 hours to finish one from start to finish but it probably took me 3.  With that being said, I did spend quite a bit of time ripping out a seam.  For some reason doing the tops of dresses confuses me. But on the plus side it only took me one mistake to figure it out which for me was pretty good!
> 
> Now I've got to make the same dress again for Claire so I'll get some practice at it at least!  I am sure it will take me less time for the second one.
> 
> I really like the dress pattern and recommend it to anyone who is considering it!  Go buy it, it has a ton of options to change the way it looks.
> 
> It does make me sad though that the dresses/outfits I had in my mind are being changed due to my procrastination.  I had really elaborate appliques and outfits in my mind to due and I am now simplifying everything so I can hopefully get all of the outfits done.  Does this happen to anyone else?  I know I should be happy that I have any outfits done since I've got a newborn to take care of as well as my older girls but I just had these pictures in my mind and it is frustrating me!


I think 3 hours is positively speedy!  I can't do anything fast!  I can't wait to see the dress!



2cutekidz said:


>


Crazy weather we're having this week, huh?  Sweltering hot on Tuesday and then by Thursday it was cold!  Today is kinda chilly, too!

The Littlest Pet Shop outfit is adorable!  I LOVE your Alice applique!!  Did you do the face details by hand?  They look great! 

Emily looks cute on her first day!  I'm not looking forward to sending Tessa all day next year!



lovesdumbo said:


> Too bad I didn't know about a month ago before I gave mine away.  I brought it to a consigment shop (it looked brand new) but she called and told me to came take it back-she was a witch-I wasn't surprised noone bought it from her.



I remember you telling us about her!  What a jerk!



twob4him said:


> Guess what everyone???? My friend and I were talking today and we have decided to try and change our ressies *so we can make it to the Dismeet on Sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!! *She is calling DVC tomorrow and I think it will be less points in the end too which is great! I am holding my breath!!!!! I will let you know as soon as I do!


    How exciting!!!!! I know everyone wants to meet you!



twob4him said:


> (Insert sound of chirping crickets)


Way to clear a room, Cathy!  
 



peachygreen said:


> I'm sick!  I hate that I always starting a couple days after a tropical storm comes through peaking about 2 weeks after it leaves.  I started getting sick right after Edouard came though (allergies aggreviated by the crap it dumps from all across the Atlantic) and now I am sick.
> 
> Must get better soon.
> 
> On a better note, I finally downloaded the Easy Fit Pants instructions and the instructions really do look easy and clear cut.  I am going to start on some pants for my DD to wear under her Minnie Mouse Dress as soon as I feel up to it.


Ugh, I know the feeling!  I'm not feeling too great myself this week.  Plus, I hurt my foot (I don't even know how), so I'm limping all over the place.  

Good luck with the Easy Fit pants.  They really are great and easy to make!



CastleCreations said:


> Shameless post....check out my ticker... I took advantage of someone's tip on the cruise board and checked out the prices for the 7 night western cruises...they had the florida resident rates in full effect...so needless to say...I booked it baby!! wa-hoo!! we have to wait 2 more weeks to cruise, but get this, the 7 night was 200 dollars cheaper than the 4 night. We are soooo there! I can't wait..now where the heck is Grand Cayman, and do I need a swimsuit...LOL


Yay!!  How cool that a 7 night is cheaper than the 4 night! Bonus!!!  I've never been on a cruise because Henry gets sea sick.  Someday I'll have to go without him!



karamat said:


> I'm so excited... I bought an embroidery machine this weekend!!!  I went with a Janome 350e.  Of course it has been a crazy week and I haven't even taken out of the box.  And my intro class won't be for another week+.  But I am so excited and thinking of all the things I want to make.
> 
> If anyone has tips, suggesstions, or resources they'd like to share, I would appreciate it.


Cool!!  I don't know anything about your particular model, but I just got a Viking Designer 1 last week.  We've been adding some stuff to the bookmarks under "embroidery machine".  So, you might want to look in there.  Not too much info yet, though.



LouiesMama said:


> I'm here and and very exited for you    !  I mentioned the dismeet to DH and got a "maybe" - but keep in mind he is half asleep in front of the History Channel!
> 
> Oh gosh, my Louie wants to be a parrot this year!  This is the first year I've actually let him go through the book and pick out a pattern, and this was probably the LAST one I would have picked!!!  Some of the options on the pattern call for fun fur (which is messy, but do-able), but no, he is insisting on the option with actual feathers!  The pattern calls for SIX red feather boas plus two more in contrasting colors.  I keep quizzing him on what he wants to be, hoping he'll say "diego" or "monster," but he keeps saying - BIG RED BIRD!


Yes, you need to keep talking to DH while he's watching TV!! I'd love to meet you, too!!  It's going to be so much fun!

I made the mistake of letting Tessa pick out her costume from the pattern book last year, too.  Plus, I let her pick the fabric- stretchy velveteen lined with satin.  Not fun! Good luck with the parrot costume!  I'm sure you'll do a fantastic job on it!



MouseTriper said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been on here for a few days and I miss seeing what everyone has been up too lately.  We got some bad news that has set us back emotionally and we could really use some prayers.  We believe in the power of prayers and right now we need them more than anything!  Our lives have been turned upside down and we are not going to give up without a fight.


  I'll be praying that things go your way.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> BYE Everyone   I'm off to Orlando.  I will "talk" to everyone when I get back.  Have a great week QUOTE]
> Have a wonderful trip!!
> 
> 
> 
> sohappy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am crazy far behind AGAIN!  I am still doing my old job and my new job and it is driving me crazy.  Also, last week, ex-grandfather-in-law passed away.  I loved him so much, but just couldn't go to the service.  I explained to xMIL and x-aunt-in-law that I didn't want to be there to make everyone uncomfortable with XH and his new wife.  And xh doesn't like the kids to be around funerals/services, etc.  While I completely disagree, this was his grandfather and he should be able to mourn without the distraction of a fight with me.  It is really hard to be so nice to him sometimes.
> 
> We also went to visit my parents in south MS this past weekend, anyone else see why this is a bad idea?  We had to leave on Sunday because New Orleans had a mandatory evacuation.  The roads started getting really, really busy and lots of places ran out of gas.  Rather than risk getting stuck, we came back.  My parents lost power for a few days once we left.  They have a generator from Hurricane Katrina, so they were OK.  We had lots of rain and wind here too (as 100AcrePrincess previously reported).  Luckily is it is clearing up).
> 
> I am attempting the world record for most crayon roll ups and will post a pic this weekend when I finish.  I am also making guitar shirts based on MyTwoTinks and Jham for Jackson's Camp Rock party next weekend. busy, busy, busy.
> 
> I am for sure going to the dismeet.  I am booking travel this weekend!  Woohoo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your x's grandpa.  That's a tough situation for you to be in.  I'm sure they'll understand why you didn't come.  But, it must be hard for you since you really loved him.
> 
> Glad to hear everyone made it through the storm okay!
> 
> Can't wait to see your crayon roll marathon!
> 
> I'm so glad to hear you'll definitely be at the Dismeet!  Yay!!  Did you sign up for the dessert buffet through Karen yet?
> 
> 
> 
> minnie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I need your opinions here.  The kids had indoor recess yesterday because of the rain.  I found out they let them watch Old Yeller!  I can't even watch that movie because it is too sad.  I just don't think that my kids need to see that less then 2 months after loosing Rocky!  George thinks i am being to over protective and they need to learn these lessons but I think they learned then 1st hand and don't need to be reminded about them by a movie.  So I called Nik's teacher and she passed the buck and said email the principal about it.  I emailed Kyle's teacher and she was wonderful and said she would see if they were still watching it today because of rain and if they were she will keep him in the class and let him color.  I loved that response.  She also said he has talked about Rocky a bit already in class which proves to me he shouldn't watching that movie at least yet.  I didn't email the principal about the movie for Niki talked to her about an explained why I didn't want her watching it and she said she didn't like what she saw so she colored and played with a friend in the same room.  I know it is a Disney movie BUt it is so sad and heart wrenching I don't think it is a movie for school it is a movie a parent should watch with the kids and they need to have dialog about it since it is such a tough subject!  Am I crazy?  Or is George right I am making too much of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that's the best movie to show kids at school.  When I was a kid, I would have been mortified because I would have been sobbing in front of everyone at the end!
> 
> 
> 
> The Moonk's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I like to also hear myself talk...wait...I guess I like to quote myself...anyway...to bring you up to date Heather...here is the Drama that happend at my house on Monday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe I missed that story!  Wow, that's not at all what I was expecting!  I thought maybe he got so bad he had to be moved to a nursing home.  The true story is kind of funny- if he hadn't been so thoughtless with your family.
> 
> 
> 
> minnie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok this is for al of you that dance  around nekked now that the kids are back in school.  Well it is day 4 of the kids back to school and I went to Wally world by myself and it was empty  Then I came home put my Ipod in the deck and turned it up in the kitchen and danced and sang while I did the dishes and put groceries away!    i felt like a  again! I need to add i was not nekked!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're too cute!  I'd be dancing with you if it weren't for this darn foot of mine!  I'm so glad you included that last sentence!
Click to expand...


----------



## t-beri

MouseTriper said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been on here for a few days and I miss seeing what everyone has been up too lately.  We got some bad news that has set us back emotionally and we could really use some prayers.  We believe in the power of prayers and right now we need them more than anything!  Our lives have been turned upside down and we are not going to give up without a fight.


----------



## minnie2

Heather sorry about your foot!   When it is all better we can dace! I love these little guys!


----------



## HeatherSue

Fingerpaints said:


> Please be kind.     This is my first post among such great talents.  I make a lot of clothes for our Disney trips.  This is my Giselle dress for MNSSHP.



WOW!!! This is FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You did a wonderful job and you look beautiful!


----------



## LisaZoe

Thanks again for all the kind comments on the Giselle dress. I have to say again how much fun I'm having with this pattern. I strongly encourage anyone who thinking about getting it to give it a try. As many have noted, it's fairly quick to put together and it doesn't need a lot of fabric but the results don't come across as quick. I'm a little slow because I don't have everything decided before I start, like which fabric and trims to use or where. About the only problem is now I need to start a stash of trims.  



minnie2 said:


> LisaZoe- GORGEOUS! What size does the Vida patterns go up to?



I know it goes to at least a size 10.


----------



## jessica52877

I only was able to go back a page and hopefully will catch up later!



MouseTriper said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been on here for a few days and I miss seeing what everyone has been up too lately.  We got some bad news that has set us back emotionally and we could really use some prayers.  We believe in the power of prayers and right now we need them more than anything!  Our lives have been turned upside down and we are not going to give up without a fight.



Hugs and Prayers coming your way! I am sorry and hope all is okay. You have brought so much joy and happiness to my family by starting the whole big give and I know to Alicia's by always being there for her! Remember, we are all here for you if you need us!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> That is beautiful Lisa!
> I am also hooked on the Vida pattern!  I have made several so far!
> They come together fairly quickly and don't take a ton of material to make!
> Two pluses in my book!



Hmm, that is odd. I think I have only ever seen ONE! Pictures please!

I really want to try the pattern. It looks great and I love the  large area to applique on! Without having a girl I was putting off trying it out!



sohappy said:


> Have a great trip!!!
> 
> I am crazy far behind AGAIN!  I am still doing my old job and my new job and it is driving me crazy.  Also, last week, ex-grandfather-in-law passed away.  I loved him so much, but just couldn't go to the service.  I explained to xMIL and x-aunt-in-law that I didn't want to be there to make everyone uncomfortable with XH and his new wife.  And xh doesn't like the kids to be around funerals/services, etc.  While I completely disagree, this was his grandfather and he should be able to mourn without the distraction of a fight with me.  It is really hard to be so nice to him sometimes.
> 
> We also went to visit my parents in south MS this past weekend, anyone else see why this is a bad idea?  We had to leave on Sunday because New Orleans had a mandatory evacuation.  The roads started getting really, really busy and lots of places ran out of gas.  Rather than risk getting stuck, we came back.  My parents lost power for a few days once we left.  They have a generator from Hurricane Katrina, so they were OK.  We had lots of rain and wind here too (as 100AcrePrincess previously reported).  Luckily is it is clearing up).
> 
> I am attempting the world record for most crayon roll ups and will post a pic this weekend when I finish.  I am also making guitar shirts based on MyTwoTinks and Jham for Jackson's Camp Rock party next weekend. busy, busy, busy.
> 
> I am for sure going to the dismeet.  I am booking travel this weekend!  Woohoo!!!



So much going on ! I am sorry for your loss. That was very sweet and respectful of you to not go, but such a shame! My mom came to my dad's funeral (they had been divorced for about 12 years but she thought she should be there for me and my brother. I was really glad she was there, she was able to help watch Dallas and honestly she footed the bill for alot of our stuff (hotel rooms, clothes for my brother, etc). I am not sure exactly what was ever thought of it (from my dad's wife/girlfriend), but I know my father's family appreciated it.

Can't wait to see the crayon roll ups! I am yet to try one but want to. Dallas really wanted to help me make one so guess I should get on that.



minnie2 said:


> Ok I need your opinions here.  The kids had indoor recess yesterday because of the rain.  I found out they let them watch Old Yeller!  I can't even watch that movie because it is too sad.  I just don't think that my kids need to see that less then 2 months after loosing Rocky!  George thinks i am being to over protective and they need to learn these lessons but I think they learned then 1st hand and don't need to be reminded about them by a movie.  So I called Nik's teacher and she passed the buck and said email the principal about it.  I emailed Kyle's teacher and she was wonderful and said she would see if they were still watching it today because of rain and if they were she will keep him in the class and let him color.  I loved that response.  She also said he has talked about Rocky a bit already in class which proves to me he shouldn't watching that movie at least yet.  I didn't email the principal about the movie for Niki talked to her about an explained why I didn't want her watching it and she said she didn't like what she saw so she colored and played with a friend in the same room.  I know it is a Disney movie BUt it is so sad and heart wrenching I don't think it is a movie for school it is a movie a parent should watch with the kids and they need to have dialog about it since it is such a tough subject!  Am I crazy?  Or is George right I am making too much of it?



I really don't remember the movie exactly but I definately know what happens. I think this hit you hard because of just losing your dog. I do wish the would kind of run it by the parents what they are going to do/allow during school or indoor recess.

Dallas' class watched Caillou last week. I am not a fan of him for Dallas to watch (because he is so whiney and seems to make a big deal out of everything) but I was okay with it. My best friend would have been livid (she can't stand the show). So it seems to go both ways with everything anymore. It is ashame. And, um why can't they just have free time, why do they have to be plopped in front of the tv!

So, while on the subject of school, can I vent about the snack! I am so tired of it! We have to send in a snack for the whole class when it is our turn. It is supposed to be nutritious. Well they have had cookies, oreo dippers, chips, different kind of cookies, cheese nips, goldfish and fruit snacks. And capri sun type juice everyday. Now the last three aren't horrible, but by no means nutritious. It just irks me that Dallas is getting that junk food and at school. If he is going to have it I want to be the one giving it to him. He is perfectly happy with cheerios and water ALL the time! And yes, our snack day was yesterday and I sent cheerios! I did NOT send water because it cost so much more! And I am irked at the fact that I spent more on his one snack day then I would spend in 2 months of sending him in with just his own snack.

Okay, vent over. Sorry! I know that this is a varying topic with parents too. My BF again, can't stand that she HAS to send a snack for her child. She has her buy lunch to ease the morning process but now has to worry about a snack each day.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

I went to my Joann's this morning after dropping kiddos off in school...they are moving in about a month, so they are liquidating the old store...and I bought all these buttons for $8!!  Can you ever have too many buttons????   






Their fabric are only marked down 30% right now..I am waiting for it to go down some more hopefully in the next few weeks.  All the other notions are also only 30%.  Now I have to go figure out where to keep all these buttons!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

MouseTriper said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been on here for a few days and I miss seeing what everyone has been up too lately.  We got some bad news that has set us back emotionally and we could really use some prayers.  We believe in the power of prayers and right now we need them more than anything!  Our lives have been turned upside down and we are not going to give up without a fight.



Sending prayers your way...


----------



## AQW

CastleCreations said:


> Shameless post....check out my ticker... I took advantage of someone's tip on the cruise board and checked out the prices for the 7 night western cruises...they had the florida resident rates in full effect...so needless to say...I booked it baby!! wa-hoo!! we have to wait 2 more weeks to cruise, but get this, the 7 night was 200 dollars cheaper than the 4 night. We are soooo there! I can't wait..now where the heck is Grand Cayman, and do I need a swimsuit...LOL



How exciting for you!!     

We leave for our first DCL cruise on the 27th - I can NOT wait!!!  We booked it 605 days out, and now we have just three weeks to go.  Somehow I'm running around like a crazy person trying to get clothes sewn and necessities purchased, and my DH just laughs his butt off wondering how I managed to get so behind when I had SIX HUNDRED DAYS to prepare!   

I'll post my review of Grand Cayman when we get back.    I know we're doing two excursions there - a semi-submarine with the whole family, then we're taking the boys snorkeling while my mom stays with Celeste.  



jham said:


> When we went on our cruise we did the 7-night Western.  We loved it!  When we stopped in Cozumel we did a shore excursion that took us to Playa Del Carmen and we loved it so much we went back there 6 months later for our anniversary!



We went to Playa del Carmen for a wedding last year - beautiful place!  I kept pointing across the water and saying "Look, there's Cozumel... we'll be there in a mere 14 months!"   



minnie2 said:


> Ok I need your opinions here.  The kids had indoor recess yesterday because of the rain.  I found out they let them watch Old Yeller!  I can't even watch that movie because it is too sad.  I just don't think that my kids need to see that less then 2 months after loosing Rocky!  George thinks i am being to over protective and they need to learn these lessons but I think they learned then 1st hand and don't need to be reminded about them by a movie.  ....  I know it is a Disney movie BUt it is so sad and heart wrenching I don't think it is a movie for school it is a movie a parent should watch with the kids and they need to have dialog about it since it is such a tough subject!  Am I crazy?  Or is George right I am making too much of it?



Call me overprotective, but I'm very selective about what my kids watch.  Old Yeller would not make the list at this point, especially after the loss of a beloved friend.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I have directions off ehow.com to make a pettiskirt - very easy directions - but it says to have a 3:1 ratio for the chiffon. Is there a quick way to adjust it without having to sew a bunch of scrap pieces until I get it right? Again for a 2:1  for the end ruffle? TIA
carol


----------



## PrincessKell

Ugh...........life just doesn't let up does it. Well, so now I am jobless, and looking for another one QUICK! Thankfully my dad was able to cover what I couldn't with my rent. But with lack of child support from the ex isn't helping much. I have an interview on Monday, but its gonna be a commute, and with the gas prices (even though they dropped) my explorer eats it up. I just want to get things back on track. 

Ok vent over!


----------



## t-beri

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Can you ever have too many buttons????


NOPE! Especially when they are THAT cheap!!! 


PrincessKell said:


> Ugh...........life just doesn't let up does it. Well, so now I am jobless, and looking for another one QUICK! Thankfully my dad was able to cover what I couldn't with my rent. But with lack of child support from the ex isn't helping much. I have an interview on Monday, but its gonna be a commute, and with the gas prices (even though they dropped) my explorer eats it up. I just want to get things back on track.
> 
> Ok vent over!


  sending pixie dust your way Kell!


----------



## jham

LouiesMama said:


> I'm here and and very exited for you    !  I mentioned the dismeet to DH and got a "maybe" - but keep in mind he is half asleep in front of the History Channel!
> Ugh - sorry you are sick!  We do the same thing as far as analyzing relevant illness-associated data.  We just noticed the other day how healthy we were all feeling, and realized it was because Louie hadn't been around any other kids.   As soon as he met the kids in our new neighborhood, BOOM! - we all got nasty colds!
> Oh gosh, my Louie wants to be a parrot this year!  This is the first year I've actually let him go through the book and pick out a pattern, and this was probably the LAST one I would have picked!!!  Some of the options on the pattern call for fun fur (which is messy, but do-able), but no, he is insisting on the option with actual feathers!  The pattern calls for SIX red feather boas plus two more in contrasting colors.  I keep quizzing him on what he wants to be, hoping he'll say "diego" or "monster," but he keeps saying - BIG RED BIRD!
> That is stunning!  The Vida was a great choice!



Just talk to them while they are watching TV, but videotape it so you have something to back you up when you actually make reservations!  Louie would make a cute parrot, then you or DH could be a pirate and carry him on your shoulder  But 6 red feather boas?  



MouseTriper said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been on here for a few days and I miss seeing what everyone has been up too lately.  We got some bad news that has set us back emotionally and we could really use some prayers.  We believe in the power of prayers and right now we need them more than anything!  Our lives have been turned upside down and we are not going to give up without a fight.



   and lots of prayers!!!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I went to my Joann's this morning after dropping kiddos off in school...they are moving in about a month, so they are liquidating the old store...and I bought all these buttons for $8!!  Can you ever have too many buttons????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their fabric are only marked down 30% right now..I am waiting for it to go down some more hopefully in the next few weeks.  All the other notions are also only 30%.  Now I have to go figure out where to keep all these buttons!



Wow!  I love buttons!  I was over at sugarbees house the other day and she has a great button storage system.  She got one of those things from the hardware store that is like a plastic box with a ton of little drawers for storing like nails and screws etc.  and she has her buttons all color coordinated in the little drawers.  It was cool.  



PrincessKell said:


> Ugh...........life just doesn't let up does it. Well, so now I am jobless, and looking for another one QUICK! Thankfully my dad was able to cover what I couldn't with my rent. But with lack of child support from the ex isn't helping much. I have an interview on Monday, but its gonna be a commute, and with the gas prices (even though they dropped) my explorer eats it up. I just want to get things back on track.
> 
> Ok vent over!



So sorry Kelly!  Good luck getting a new job!


----------



## jham

Too much Lilys!  I got her to model her new Halloween outfit and she wanted more and more pictures!  She got LOTS of attention when we went to pick Luke up from kindergarten today. And I jus t have to say it really feels like fall around here.  The weather has been GORGEOUS all week--clear blue skies with temps reaching highs in the 70's  I keep thinking, it feels like Orlando in January!


----------



## jham

I just got a call from the place where I took Luke to get his haircut last Tuesday.  They said they think I left a doll there.  OMG!!!!  We left Baby Anna!!!!  That is Lily's Bitty Baby.        I don't know how they managed to remember and track me down but I am so grateful!


----------



## Stephres

MouseTriper said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been on here for a few days and I miss seeing what everyone has been up too lately.  We got some bad news that has set us back emotionally and we could really use some prayers.  We believe in the power of prayers and right now we need them more than anything!  Our lives have been turned upside down and we are not going to give up without a fight.



I have been having some personal stuff going on too, hope yours works out.  



PrincessKell said:


> Ugh...........life just doesn't let up does it. Well, so now I am jobless, and looking for another one QUICK! Thankfully my dad was able to cover what I couldn't with my rent. But with lack of child support from the ex isn't helping much. I have an interview on Monday, but its gonna be a commute, and with the gas prices (even though they dropped) my explorer eats it up. I just want to get things back on track.
> 
> Ok vent over!



I hope you get the job!  



jham said:


>



Cute! The pattern I have is the marieke, not that one, but they look similar. I love the shoes with it!

I would not watch Old Yeller, let alone let the kids watch it! What is wrong with people?

I remember when The Yearling came on tv and my dad said he will never forget the sobbing!


----------



## lovesdumbo

peachygreen said:


> I'm sick!  I hate that I always starting a couple days after a tropical storm comes through peaking about 2 weeks after it leaves.  I started getting sick right after Edouard came though (allergies aggreviated by the crap it dumps from all across the Atlantic) and now I am sick.  QUOTE]
> Hope you're feeling better soon!
> 
> 
> 
> LisaZoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to share another Vida dress that is also a kind of UFO because I finally used the Giselle applique I did in spring!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> CastleCreations said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shameless post....check out my ticker... I took advantage of someone's tip on the cruise board and checked out the prices for the 7 night western cruises...they had the florida resident rates in full effect...so needless to say...I booked it baby!! wa-hoo!! we have to wait 2 more weeks to cruise, but get this, the 7 night was 200 dollars cheaper than the 4 night. We are soooo there! I can't wait..now where the heck is Grand Cayman, and do I need a swimsuit...LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is awesome!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> karamat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited... I bought an embroidery machine this weekend!!!  I went with a Janome 350e.  Of course it has been a crazy week and I haven't even taken out of the box.  And my intro class won't be for another week+.  But I am so excited and thinking of all the things I want to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations!  How exciting.  Can't wait to see what you make with it.
> 
> 
> 
> LouiesMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gosh, my Louie wants to be a parrot this year!  This is the first year I've actually let him go through the book and pick out a pattern, and this was probably the LAST one I would have picked!!!  Some of the options on the pattern call for fun fur (which is messy, but do-able), but no, he is insisting on the option with actual feathers!  The pattern calls for SIX red feather boas plus two more in contrasting colors.  I keep quizzing him on what he wants to be, hoping he'll say "diego" or "monster," but he keeps saying - BIG RED BIRD!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds adorable!  I'm sure it will look awesome!  Hope it isn't as bad as you fear.
> 
> 
> 
> MouseTriper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I haven't been on here for a few days and I miss seeing what everyone has been up too lately.  We got some bad news that has set us back emotionally and we could really use some prayers.  We believe in the power of prayers and right now we need them more than anything!  Our lives have been turned upside down and we are not going to give up without a fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry.  Lots of prayers for your family.
> 
> 
> 
> Tnkrbelle565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off to Orlando.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have a magical trip!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> sohappy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am crazy far behind AGAIN!  I am still doing my old job and my new job and it is driving me crazy.  Also, last week, ex-grandfather-in-law passed away.  I loved him so much, but just couldn't go to the service.  I explained to xMIL and x-aunt-in-law that I didn't want to be there to make everyone uncomfortable with XH and his new wife.  And xh doesn't like the kids to be around funerals/services, etc.  While I completely disagree, this was his grandfather and he should be able to mourn without the distraction of a fight with me.  It is really hard to be so nice to him sometimes.
> 
> We also went to visit my parents in south MS this past weekend, anyone else see why this is a bad idea?  We had to leave on Sunday because New Orleans had a mandatory evacuation.  The roads started getting really, really busy and lots of places ran out of gas.  Rather than risk getting stuck, we came back.  My parents lost power for a few days once we left.  They have a generator from Hurricane Katrina, so they were OK.  We had lots of rain and wind here too (as 100AcrePrincess previously reported).  Luckily is it is clearing up).
> 
> I am attempting the world record for most crayon roll ups and will post a pic this weekend when I finish.  I am also making guitar shirts based on MyTwoTinks and Jham for Jackson's Camp Rock party next weekend. busy, busy, busy.
> 
> I am for sure going to the dismeet.  I am booking travel this weekend!  Woohoo!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow you're busy!  Hope things settle down at work.  Sorry for your loss.  Can't wait to see your projects.
> 
> 
> 
> minnie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I need your opinions here.  The kids had indoor recess yesterday because of the rain.  I found out they let them watch Old Yeller!  I can't even watch that movie because it is too sad.  I just don't think that my kids need to see that less then 2 months after loosing Rocky!  George thinks i am being to over protective and they need to learn these lessons but I think they learned then 1st hand and don't need to be reminded about them by a movie.  So I called Nik's teacher and she passed the buck and said email the principal about it.  I emailed Kyle's teacher and she was wonderful and said she would see if they were still watching it today because of rain and if they were she will keep him in the class and let him color.  I loved that response.  She also said he has talked about Rocky a bit already in class which proves to me he shouldn't watching that movie at least yet.  I didn't email the principal about the movie for Niki talked to her about an explained why I didn't want her watching it and she said she didn't like what she saw so she colored and played with a friend in the same room.  I know it is a Disney movie BUt it is so sad and heart wrenching I don't think it is a movie for school it is a movie a parent should watch with the kids and they need to have dialog about it since it is such a tough subject!  Am I crazy?  Or is George right I am making too much of it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not overreacting.  There are lots of other movies they could show.
> 
> 
> 
> Tinka_Belle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I was the only one that that happens to. I have been so sick these last couple of days and last night I got a whole new kind of yuck. I will be glad when all of this mess is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you're feeling better soon!
> 
> 
> 
> minnie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok this is for al of you that dance  around nekked now that the kids are back in school.  Well it is day 4 of the kids back to school and I went to Wally world by myself and it was empty  Then I came home put my Ipod in the deck and turned it up in the kitchen and danced and sang while I did the dishes and put groceries away!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like fun!
> 
> 
> 
> LisaZoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for all the kind comments on the Giselle dress. I have to say again how much fun I'm having with this pattern. I strongly encourage anyone who thinking about getting it to give it a try. As many have noted, it's fairly quick to put together and it doesn't need a lot of fabric but the results don't come across as quick. I'm a little slow because I don't have everything decided before I start, like which fabric and trims to use or where. About the only problem is now I need to start a stash of trims.
> 
> 
> 
> I know it goes to at least a size 10.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you (or anyone who uses the Vida pattern) use to trace it out?  I really must give it a try!
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessKell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh...........life just doesn't let up does it. Well, so now I am jobless, and looking for another one QUICK! Thankfully my dad was able to cover what I couldn't with my rent. But with lack of child support from the ex isn't helping much. I have an interview on Monday, but its gonna be a commute, and with the gas prices (even though they dropped) my explorer eats it up. I just want to get things back on track.
> 
> Ok vent over!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry.  Hope you get a new job fast!
> 
> 
> 
> jham said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too much Lilys!  I got her to model her new Halloween outfit and she wanted more and more pictures!  She got LOTS of attention when we went to pick Luke up from kindergarten today. And I jus t have to say it really feels like fall around here.  The weather has been GORGEOUS all week--clear blue skies with temps reaching highs in the 70's  I keep thinking, it feels like Orlando in January!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG...SO stinking cute!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> jham said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you found Baby Anna before Lily knew she was missing!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## lovesdumbo

I booked my February trip but am afraid I will miss most of you. Jet Blue schedule has been open to 1/31/09 for a while.  I was hoping to go 1/31 to 2/8 but flying out on 1/31 was $219/person one way.  SO....my DD has a half day 1/28 so I booked that flight down with frequent flyer miles and now we are returning on Tuesday 2/3 (4:49pm flight).  She has 1/2 days on the 4th and 5th after we get home so that might be good-chance for her to recover.

The good news (for us) is that I was thinking of doing 4 nights at Pop and 4 nights at AKL concierge but now we are doing 6 nights at AKL concierge.  I am SO excited to stay there-we never have.  With concierge we can do the sunrise safari so I hope we get that.  

I had been reading on the dis last nights that folks think WDW will be busy because the Superbowl is 2/1 in Tampa.  I wouldn't think too many families go to the Superbowl.  I find it hard to believe that it would really increase crowds at WDW.  I was able to bet AAA discount on the original reservations I made yesterday and on the revised one I made today.



Will anyone be there before Tuesday the 3rd?


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

I just got home from having lunch with my mother and she told me the Wal-Mart she works in is going through a remodel in April and will be losing their fabric dept.  I am so disappointed! I really like there fabric and I see the same fabric at other places for so much more.


----------



## jham

Okay, I am making this vida dress for the school fundraiser/silent auction.  I can't decide what to do.  I'm thinking of doing a spider like the one on Lily's dress but I can't decide what color to do it so I need help.  I want it to appeal to lots of people so it will get lots of bids and get some money for the school  

Here are the ideas I was thinking:

White spider (this is just to show the shape, I would probably use white with black dots, or maybe not  )






Purple spider (I know, use your imagination, I have so little fabric left in the orange and purple dot, I'm not going to cut a spider until I know which fabric)






Orange spider






and finally, what should I do on the back side?  Keep in mind, I'm not so great at applique, so simple=good


----------



## teresajoy

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I went to my Joann's this morning after dropping kiddos off in school...they are moving in about a month, so they are liquidating the old store...and I bought all these buttons for $8!!  Can you ever have too many buttons????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their fabric are only marked down 30% right now..I am waiting for it to go down some more hopefully in the next few weeks.  All the other notions are also only 30%.  Now I have to go figure out where to keep all these buttons!



GREAT DEAL!!!!



jham said:


> I just got a call from the place where I took Luke to get his haircut last Tuesday.  They said they think I left a doll there.  OMG!!!!  We left Baby Anna!!!!  That is Lily's Bitty Baby.        I don't know how they managed to remember and track me down but I am so grateful!



Thank goodness they were able to find you!!!!!

And, can I just say, that Lily is just TOO precious! 



Stephres said:


> I have been having some personal stuff going on too, hope yours works out.



      



minnie2 said:


> I know it is a Disney movie BUt it is so sad and heart wrenching I don't think it is a movie for school it is a movie a parent should watch with the kids and they need to have dialog about it since it is such a tough subject!  Am I crazy?  Or is George right I am making too much of it?


No, I don't think you are crazy, and given what you just went through, I understand how this was really upsetting. I think you did the right thing by calling the school to let them know. 

But, I don't think the school was wrong for showing the movie either. I have to admit that I wouldn't have thought twice about popping that movie in for my kids or having the daycare kids watch it (when I worked at a daycare).  I also think you handled it perfectly. It might be a good idea to have a talk with your kids and let them know that if the school ever shows another movie that makes them uncomfortable or sad, to let the teachers know, and let the teachers know to not try to make them watch anything if they tell them that.  I have to do this with my kids, because the schools like to show movies that to most people are no problem, but I just won't let the kids watch. I know that there was no way you could have known to prepare them for this, but it might help in the future.  



lovesdumbo said:


> I had been reading on the dis last nights that folks think WDW will be busy because the Superbowl is 2/1 in Tampa.  I wouldn't think too many families go to the Superbowl.  I find it hard to believe that it would really increase crowds at WDW.  I was able to bet AAA discount on the original reservations I made yesterday and on the revised one I made today.
> 
> 
> 
> Will anyone be there before Tuesday the 3rd?


Mom and Heather went during the Superbowl one year. I'm thinking that they thought it wouldn't be busy but it was. But, it could be the oposite! Maybe Heather will come along and straighten it out! I don't know where the Super Bowl was that year though! 


mom2prettyprincess said:


> I just got home from having lunch with my mother and she told me the Wal-Mart she works in is going through a remodel in April and will be losing their fabric dept.  I am so disappointed! I really like there fabric and I see the same fabric at other places for so much more.



I've said it before, I'll say it again! Complain!!!!! Complain!!! Complain!!! And, no, I'm not saying you are complaing too much, I'm telling you to complain to Walmart!!! Let them know you want the fabric department! Let them know often and get everyone else you know to let them know too!!! It's worked before to save the fabric departments, it's worth a shot!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

jham said:


> Okay, I am making this vida dress for the school fundraiser/silent auction. I can't decide what to do. I'm thinking of doing a spider like the one on Lily's dress but I can't decide what color to do it so I need help. I want it to appeal to lots of people so it will get lots of bids and get some money for the school
> 
> Here are the ideas I was thinking:
> 
> White spider (this is just to show the shape, I would probably use white with black dots, or maybe not  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple spider (I know, use your imagination, I have so little fabric left in the orange and purple dot, I'm not going to cut a spider until I know which fabric)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange spider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally, what should I do on the back side? Keep in mind, I'm not so great at applique, so simple=good



I like the pop of color in either the orange or the purple.

How about the word "BOO" on the back?
You could also use some orange or purple rick rack to pull the color out to the sides or ruffle inserts of the jumper.  Also you could use a ribbon loop at the top of the jumper instead of using the ruffle to add a special charm or spell out with letter beads "spooky".   I hope this makes sense!  It does in my muddled brain.  Just a thought!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

PrincessEM&Me said:


> Although these have VERY simple sewing in view of the custom outfits that are posted here (such talent  ) I wanted to share some pics.  When I started reading the DISBoutique I was just doing these simple customizations to DDs clothes she had outgrown. Here's my ruffling story:
> 
> DD loves this fun dress (it says Aloha by the hem)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I added a ruffle  easy, peasy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had two of these skirts with the pink gingham ruffle....the skirt portion still fit fine on her slim little hips so I hated to get rid of them when it would be so easy to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One (now both ruffles, she's been growing so much) pink gingham ruffle made this jumper wearable again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jean skirt portion was given a new ruffle (from yet another too small skirt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then this adorable jumper was too short too so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added a ruffle to it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then after Easter I found some dresses with a matching doll dress (DD7 has been blessed with 2 AG dolls) but alas it was too short...enter RUFFLE MOMMA LOL  It wint from this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dolls dress also received the ruffle so they could match
> As you may have guessed, DD is tall and has grown fast over the last couple years - I'm sure she'll be taller than me!
> 
> TO BE CONTINUED



Great idea!  Love the Easter dress


----------



## minnie2

LisaZoe said:


> Thanks again for all the kind comments on the Giselle dress. I have to say again how much fun I'm having with this pattern. I strongly encourage anyone who thinking about getting it to give it a try. As many have noted, it's fairly quick to put together and it doesn't need a lot of fabric but the results don't come across as quick. I'm a little slow because I don't have everything decided before I start, like which fabric and trims to use or where. About the only problem is now I need to start a stash of trims.
> 
> 
> 
> I know it goes to at least a size 10.


cool!  I might have to get it!



jessica52877 said:


> I only was able to go back a page and hopefully will catch up later!
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs and Prayers coming your way! I am sorry and hope all is okay. You have brought so much joy and happiness to my family by starting the whole big give and I know to Alicia's by always being there for her! Remember, we are all here for you if you need us!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, that is odd. I think I have only ever seen ONE! Pictures please!
> 
> I really want to try the pattern. It looks great and I love the  large area to applique on! Without having a girl I was putting off trying it out!
> 
> 
> 
> So much going on ! I am sorry for your loss. That was very sweet and respectful of you to not go, but such a shame! My mom came to my dad's funeral (they had been divorced for about 12 years but she thought she should be there for me and my brother. I was really glad she was there, she was able to help watch Dallas and honestly she footed the bill for alot of our stuff (hotel rooms, clothes for my brother, etc). I am not sure exactly what was ever thought of it (from my dad's wife/girlfriend), but I know my father's family appreciated it.
> 
> Can't wait to see the crayon roll ups! I am yet to try one but want to. Dallas really wanted to help me make one so guess I should get on that.
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't remember the movie exactly but I definately know what happens. I think this hit you hard because of just losing your dog. I do wish the would kind of run it by the parents what they are going to do/allow during school or indoor recess.
> 
> Dallas' class watched Caillou last week. I am not a fan of him for Dallas to watch (because he is so whiney and seems to make a big deal out of everything) but I was okay with it. My best friend would have been livid (she can't stand the show). So it seems to go both ways with everything anymore. It is ashame. And, um why can't they just have free time, why do they have to be plopped in front of the tv!
> 
> So, while on the subject of school, can I vent about the snack! I am so tired of it! We have to send in a snack for the whole class when it is our turn. It is supposed to be nutritious. Well they have had cookies, oreo dippers, chips, different kind of cookies, cheese nips, goldfish and fruit snacks. And capri sun type juice everyday. Now the last three aren't horrible, but by no means nutritious. It just irks me that Dallas is getting that junk food and at school. If he is going to have it I want to be the one giving it to him. He is perfectly happy with cheerios and water ALL the time! And yes, our snack day was yesterday and I sent cheerios! I did NOT send water because it cost so much more! And I am irked at the fact that I spent more on his one snack day then I would spend in 2 months of sending him in with just his own snack.
> 
> Okay, vent over. Sorry! I know that this is a varying topic with parents too. My BF again, can't stand that she HAS to send a snack for her child. She has her buy lunch to ease the morning process but now has to worry about a snack each day.


I am sure it hit home more because of Rocky but still I feel that is a movie to be watched with parents or adult who can answer questions if they arise .  I agree the movies should be approved by the parent!

 I also hear you on the Callu think he is a whine brat whose parents never tell him that whining isn't the way to get what you want!  If the parents helped him learn that whining isn't good then I might like it because all kids whine but as a parent it is your job to teach the kids that is right.  So yup I feel you there!

On the snack thing I am with you there too!  I always sent in something semi nutritious like a granola bar or something but all of these candies and junk used to come in the Kyle's kindergarten class it irked me so much!  

 UGh I am having issues uploading stuff to photobuchet from apature.  I can see the pics in apature but photobucket isn;t reading them!  UGH!


----------



## twob4him

Awwwwww "too-much-lily" is soooo adorable in her halloweeny outfits.....I love it!


----------



## kjbrown

Okay, thought I posted this, but don't see it now, and thinking someone walked up to my desk at work, so I may have x'd out before sending, anyway, sorry if this is a dupe...

Where does everyone get the Vida pattern?  I googled it and saw SewZanne's fabric site sells it.  Is that the best place to get it?  (Like I need another pattern...)


----------



## LisaZoe

lovesdumbo said:


> What do you (or anyone who uses the Vida pattern) use to trace it out?  I really must give it a try!



I use tissue paper. I've started using different colors for the different sizes so I can more easily find all the pieces for one size when I need them. The paper can tear easily but it's what I've used for years so I'll probably stick with it.



jham said:


> Too much Lilys!



That is so cute! I can understand why she got so much attention.



jham said:


> Okay, I am making this vida dress for the school fundraiser/silent auction.  I can't decide what to do.  I'm thinking of doing a spider like the one on Lily's dress but I can't decide what color to do it so I need help.  I want it to appeal to lots of people so it will get lots of bids and get some money for the school



I like the purple. I also like Tom's idea to add the word "Boo" on the back. You could do each letter a different color - like orange, purple and lime.



kjbrown said:


> Okay, thought I posted this, but don't see it now, and thinking someone walked up to my desk at work, so I may have x'd out before sending, anyway, sorry if this is a dupe...
> 
> Where does everyone get the Vida pattern?  I googled it and saw SewZanne's fabric site sells it.  Is that the best place to get it?  (Like I need another pattern...)



You can find it on . I googled the name when I was ready to buy and found a seller on ecrater with a good price. I'd never used that site before but they took PayPal so I felt pretty safe. Her shipping was reasonable and quick.


----------



## Carrie772

jham said:


> Purple spider (I know, use your imagination, I have so little fabric left in the orange and purple dot, I'm not going to cut a spider until I know which fabric)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally, what should I do on the back side?  Keep in mind, I'm not so great at applique, so simple=good



Purple spider is my favorite.  BOO on the back is a good idea too.
C


----------



## sahm1000

jham said:


> Okay, I am making this vida dress for the school fundraiser/silent auction.  I can't decide what to do.  I'm thinking of doing a spider like the one on Lily's dress but I can't decide what color to do it so I need help.  I want it to appeal to lots of people so it will get lots of bids and get some money for the school
> 
> Here are the ideas I was thinking:
> 
> White spider (this is just to show the shape, I would probably use white with black dots, or maybe not  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple spider (I know, use your imagination, I have so little fabric left in the orange and purple dot, I'm not going to cut a spider until I know which fabric)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange spider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally, what should I do on the back side?  Keep in mind, I'm not so great at applique, so simple=good





PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I like the pop of color in either the orange or the purple.
> 
> How about the word "BOO" on the back?
> You could also use some orange or purple rick rack to pull the color out to the sides or ruffle inserts of the jumper.  Also you could use a ribbon loop at the top of the jumper instead of using the ruffle to add a special charm or spell out with letter beads "spooky".   I hope this makes sense!  It does in my muddled brain.  Just a thought!




I like the purple best personally.  I love Tom's suggestions to add a few pops of color and Boo on the back.  Your things always turn out great so I am sure it will turn out perfectly.  Whoever wins the auction is a lucky little girl!


----------



## minnie2

Ok finally got it to work!  here is my latest.  This is the one i was afraid Nik wouldn't wear but she says she loves it and would defiantly wear it to school!     It is the easy fit pants and the peasant top from Carla C.  The outfit gave me a harder time that I thought after all the rave reviews of it but I will absolutely use them again!  









In this one it looks like she can turn her head around 360!  





 ? for those of you who have made this top before can it be made with the bodice as one piece?


----------



## minnie2

jham said:


> Okay, I am making this vida dress for the school fundraiser/silent auction.  I can't decide what to do.  I'm thinking of doing a spider like the one on Lily's dress but I can't decide what color to do it so I need help.  I want it to appeal to lots of people so it will get lots of bids and get some money for the school
> 
> Here are the ideas I was thinking:
> 
> White spider (this is just to show the shape, I would probably use white with black dots, or maybe not  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple spider (I know, use your imagination, I have so little fabric left in the orange and purple dot, I'm not going to cut a spider until I know which fabric)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange spider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally, what should I do on the back side?  Keep in mind, I'm not so great at applique, so simple=good





teresajoy said:


> GREAT DEAL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank goodness they were able to find you!!!!!
> 
> And, can I just say, that Lily is just TOO precious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't think you are crazy, and given what you just went through, I understand how this was really upsetting. I think you did the right thing by calling the school to let them know.
> 
> But, I don't think the school was wrong for showing the movie either. I have to admit that I wouldn't have thought twice about popping that movie in for my kids or having the daycare kids watch it (when I worked at a daycare).  I also think you handled it perfectly. It might be a good idea to have a talk with your kids and let them know that if the school ever shows another movie that makes them uncomfortable or sad, to let the teachers know, and let the teachers know to not try to make them watch anything if they tell them that.  I have to do this with my kids, because the schools like to show movies that to most people are no problem, but I just won't let the kids watch. I know that there was no way you could have known to prepare them for this, but it might help in the future.
> 
> 
> Mom and Heather went during the Superbowl one year. I'm thinking that they thought it wouldn't be busy but it was. But, it could be the oposite! Maybe Heather will come along and straighten it out! I don't know where the Super Bowl was that year though!
> 
> 
> I've said it before, I'll say it again! Complain!!!!! Complain!!! Complain!!! And, no, I'm not saying you are complaing too much, I'm telling you to complain to Walmart!!! Let them know you want the fabric department! Let them know often and get everyone else you know to let them know too!!! It's worked before to save the fabric departments, it's worth a shot!


I like the white with dots or just white or black with white dots.  Or maybe the orange  Sorry no help here!  But it looks great so far!


----------



## lovesdumbo

jham said:


> Okay, I am making this vida dress for the school fundraiser/silent auction.  I can't decide what to do.  I'm thinking of doing a spider like the one on Lily's dress but I can't decide what color to do it so I need help.  I want it to appeal to lots of people so it will get lots of bids and get some money for the school
> 
> Here are the ideas I was thinking:
> 
> White spider (this is just to show the shape, I would probably use white with black dots, or maybe not  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple spider (I know, use your imagination, I have so little fabric left in the orange and purple dot, I'm not going to cut a spider until I know which fabric)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange spider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally, what should I do on the back side?  Keep in mind, I'm not so great at applique, so simple=good


That is going to look awesome!  I tend to like orange but I also like the purple a lot.  I think you could do nothing on the back and it would look great too.



teresajoy said:


> Mom and Heather went during the Superbowl one year. I'm thinking that they thought it wouldn't be busy but it was. But, it could be the oposite! Maybe Heather will come along and straighten it out! I don't know where the Super Bowl was that year though!


It was in Jacksonville a few years ago but I don't know what the dates were.


----------



## karebear1

jham said:


> I just got a call from the place where I took Luke to get his haircut last Tuesday.  They said they think I left a doll there.  OMG!!!!  We left Baby Anna!!!!  That is Lily's Bitty Baby.        I don't know how they managed to remember and track me down but I am so grateful!




OMG!! Tragedy averted!!  You are SOOOOOOOOO LUCKY GIRLIE!!!

OK jahm- I loove the cute little halloweeny outfit- just adorable... and we can NEVER have too many Lily!!!

AND.....I like the purple spider and love Tom's idea about adding ric rack and "Boo"


Not to change the subject, but......

I'm leaving for WDW early in the morning!!!  I will miss you all- and will definetly be thinking of you!  Don't cause any trouble while I'm away.


----------



## lovesdumbo

minnie2 said:


> Ok finally got it to work!  here is my latest.  This is the one i was afraid Nik wouldn't wear but she says she loves it and would defiantly wear it to school!     It is the easy fit pants and the peasant top from Carla C.  The outfit gave me a harder time that I thought after all the rave reviews of it but I will absolutely use them again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this one it looks like she can turn her head around 360!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? for those of you who have made this top before can it be made with the bodice as one piece?


That looks great!  I just made my DD's first day of school outfit with a 1 piece bodice.  I used my A-line pattern and flared out the bodice a bit.  It looked super cute on but those photos are on my camera and my computer is full.  I'd take photos on my cell phone but then I don't have cell service at home so that wouldn't work either.   I'm going to work on cleaning up my hard drive this weekend so hopefully I can post photos soon.  I also made last minute outfits for our trip that I never posted.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

kjbrown said:


> Okay, thought I posted this, but don't see it now, and thinking someone walked up to my desk at work, so I may have x'd out before sending, anyway, sorry if this is a dupe...
> 
> Where does everyone get the Vida pattern?  I googled it and saw SewZanne's fabric site sells it.  Is that the best place to get it?  (Like I need another pattern...)


FabricHound.com has most of the european patterns and they aren't at a bad price either.

It looks like they don't have that pattern any more.


----------



## minnie2

karebear1 said:


> OMG!! Tragedy averted!!  You are SOOOOOOOOO LUCKY GIRLIE!!!
> 
> OK jahm- I loove the cute little halloweeny outfit- just adorable... and we can NEVER have too many Lily!!!
> 
> AND.....I like the purple spider and love Tom's idea about adding ric rack and "Boo"
> 
> 
> Not to change the subject, but......
> 
> I'm leaving for WDW early in the morning!!!  I will miss you all- and will definetly be thinking of you!  Don't cause any trouble while I'm away.


HAVE FUN!  



lovesdumbo said:


> That looks great!  I just made my DD's first day of school outfit with a 1 piece bodice.  I used my A-line pattern and flared out the bodice a bit.  It looked super cute on but those photos are on my camera and my computer is full.  I'd take photos on my cell phone but then I don't have cell service at home so that wouldn't work either.   I'm going to work on cleaning up my hard drive this weekend so hopefully I can post photos soon.  I also made last minute outfits for our trip that I never posted.


Thanks! I don't have an a-line pattern  Any clue how to create one with the original pattern?
Hope fully you can get your camera of phone to work because I would LOVE to see the outfit!


----------



## lovesdumbo

karebear1 said:


> I'm leaving for WDW early in the morning!!!  I will miss you all- and will definetly be thinking of you!  Don't cause any trouble while I'm away.


Have a great trip!!!!!!!!!!



minnie2 said:


> HAVE FUN!
> 
> Thanks! I don't have an a-line pattern  Any clue how to create one with the original pattern?
> Hope fully you can get your camera of phone to work because I would LOVE to see the outfit!



I can let you know how much wider I made my DD's size 6 from the end of the bodice pattern on the peasant top to the hem on her shirt and you can see what it looks like in the photos when I get that straightened out and decide if you would add more or less to you DD's top.

I'm sure I read about doing that here so maybe someone else can give you a more immediate answer.  I added more than I "had" to so it has a real a-line look to it but I made her a simply sweet top without any flare it was too snug at the hips and I didn't want to happen again.


----------



## jham

minnie2 said:


> Ok finally got it to work!  here is my latest.  This is the one i was afraid Nik wouldn't wear but she says she loves it and would defiantly wear it to school!     It is the easy fit pants and the peasant top from Carla C.  The outfit gave me a harder time that I thought after all the rave reviews of it but I will absolutely use them again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this one it looks like she can turn her head around 360!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? for those of you who have made this top before can it be made with the bodice as one piece?



It turned out great!  If you don't have an a-line pattern you can just do what I did.  I just used a ruler and made it lots longer and angled it out to be a few inches wider.  



karebear1 said:


> OMG!! Tragedy averted!!  You are SOOOOOOOOO LUCKY GIRLIE!!!
> 
> OK jahm- I loove the cute little halloweeny outfit- just adorable... and we can NEVER have too many Lily!!!
> 
> AND.....I like the purple spider and love Tom's idea about adding ric rack and "Boo"
> 
> 
> Not to change the subject, but......
> 
> I'm leaving for WDW early in the morning!!!  I will miss you all- and will definetly be thinking of you!  Don't cause any trouble while I'm away.



   have fun!!!  Take pics of our dismeet location!  I've never been to R&C before!

Thank you so much everyone for your help with my spider dress!  I think I liked the purple best, but Tom got me thinking about the ric-rac and I realized I have some ginormous orange ric-rac lying around so I'm going to go with orange and use that.  I'm almost done with the front panel.  I think I will chicken out on the back panel and leave it plain.  I'm so scared of appliquing letters--especially o's  The last boo I appliqued I cheated and used felt.  I have a really hard time with small circles  How do you guys do small curves/circles?  Mine always end up wobbly.


----------



## SallyfromDE

LisaZoe said:


> I wanted to share another Vida dress that is also a kind of UFO because I finally used the Giselle applique I did in spring!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I waited so long to try this pattern.



Lisa, this looks great!



kjbrown said:


> Okay, thought I posted this, but don't see it now, and thinking someone walked up to my desk at work, so I may have x'd out before sending, anyway, sorry if this is a dupe...
> 
> Where does everyone get the Vida pattern?  I googled it and saw SewZanne's fabric site sells it.  Is that the best place to get it?  (Like I need another pattern...)



I got most of mine from Yahoogroups.com there is a farbenmix group and she orders monthly basically for cost + shipping.


----------



## twob4him

karebear1 said:


> Not to change the subject, but......
> 
> I'm leaving for WDW early in the morning!!!  I will miss you all- and will definetly be thinking of you!  Don't cause any trouble while I'm away.


Have a great trip.....don't forget to check out our view for our dessert and Illuminations show!  


I cased the spongebob outfit but I don't know who originally did it...but thank you! I simply matched a t-shirt with a stripwork twirl skirt! And I cased myself so now Michelle's DD and mine can match


----------



## peachygreen

Opinion Please.

Here is my DD's Minnie Mouse Dress.  My mom made it, so I can't take any credit for it.  





I made some bloomers today to go underneath it using the Easy Fit pants pattern.  I'm trying to decide if I should add the eyelet trim to the legs or not.  I have pinned one side on to see how it looks.  Before I sew it in, which do you prefer.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

peachygreen said:


> Opinion Please.
> 
> Here is my DD's Minnie Mouse Dress.  My mom made it, so I can't take any credit for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made some bloomers today to go underneath it using the Easy Fit pants pattern.  I'm trying to decide if I should add the eyelet trim to the legs or not.  I have pinned one side on to see how it looks.  Before I sew it in, which do you prefer.


I like it with the lace. The lace makes it like Minnie Mouse's bloomers. That dress is really cute by the way.


----------



## mrsklamc

I think the eyelet is precious.

Elisa I am jealous of your cruise!


----------



## sahm1000

karebear1 said:


> OMG!! Tragedy averted!!  You are SOOOOOOOOO LUCKY GIRLIE!!!
> 
> OK jahm- I loove the cute little halloweeny outfit- just adorable... and we can NEVER have too many Lily!!!
> 
> AND.....I like the purple spider and love Tom's idea about adding ric rack and "Boo"
> 
> 
> Not to change the subject, but......
> 
> I'm leaving for WDW early in the morning!!!  I will miss you all- and will definetly be thinking of you!  Don't cause any trouble while I'm away.




Have fun Karen!  Be safe!  I hope to run into you while you are there unless that nasty IKE comes that way and we have to cancel  !


----------



## sahm1000

I wanted to let everyone know what I got in the mail yesterday!

Yesterday I got a package and I saw Teresa's name on it.  This totally shocked me b/c I wasn't expecting anything from her.  Inside was a beautifully made breastfeeding cover-up and a note saying it was for our upcoming trip.  Isn't that the most thoughtful thing ever?

I cannot tell you how touched I was by Teresa to do this for me.  It was completely unexpected!  I love this thread and enjoy everyone on it.  This is really the only place I post online, especially as regularly as I do on this thread.  I don't normally cry easily but this gesture made me tear up.  For her to do this for me was so unbelievable, especially since we don't really "know" each other in the traditional sense.  

I just wanted to let all of you know what an incredible friend we all have.  Thank you Teresa!




Benita


----------



## juligrl

peachygreen said:


>



 Another vote for the lace.  That just completes the look.


----------



## CampbellScot

karebear1 said:


> She is.............. Really.





jham said:


> Too much Lilys!  I got her to model her new Halloween outfit and she wanted more and more pictures!  She got LOTS of attention when we went to pick Luke up from kindergarten today. And I jus t have to say it really feels like fall around here.  The weather has been GORGEOUS all week--clear blue skies with temps reaching highs in the 70's  I keep thinking, it feels like Orlando in January!



If Lily was a food she'd be a cupcake. She is the CUTEST little thing. I LOVE the outfit. It's fabulous. You are a very talented lady! I love me some Hello Kitty and I'm a NUT for candy corn!!! and there can NEVER be too many Lily's!



sahm1000 said:


> I wanted to let everyone know what I got in the mail yesterday!
> 
> Yesterday I got a package and I saw Teresa's name on it.  This totally shocked me b/c I wasn't expecting anything from her.  Inside was a beautifully made breastfeeding cover-up and a note saying it was for our upcoming trip.  Isn't that the most thoughtful thing ever?
> 
> I cannot tell you how touched I was by Teresa to do this for me.  It was completely unexpected!  I love this thread and enjoy everyone on it.  This is really the only place I post online, especially as regularly as I do on this thread.  I don't normally cry easily but this gesture made me tear up.  For her to do this for me was so unbelievable, especially since we don't really "know" each other in the traditional sense.
> 
> I just wanted to let all of you know what an incredible friend we all have.  Thank you Teresa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benita



that was super sweet!!!

yes, our TeresaJoy is a keeper. If TeresaJoy was a food, she'd be Angelfood cake...  

LOVES to that TJ!!


----------



## Clutterbug

minnie2 said:


> Thanks! I don't have an a-line pattern  Any clue how to create one with the original pattern?
> Hope fully you can get your camera of phone to work because I would LOVE to see the outfit!



I made Megan's BTS top by extending the bodice pattern about 6-7 inches and just angling out the sides a bit.  I basically took the bodice pattern and put another piece of copy paper horizontally across the bottom (I may have used 2, I can't remember exactly).  Then I just used a ruler to angle it out a couple inches from the bottom of the bodice pattern to the bottom of my extension. 





jham said:


> It turned out great!  If you don't have an a-line pattern you can just do what I did.  I just used a ruler and made it lots longer and angled it out to be a few inches wider.



Or, I guess, what Jeanne said...   





jham said:


> Thank you so much everyone for your help with my spider dress!  I think I liked the purple best, but Tom got me thinking about the ric-rac and I realized I have some ginormous orange ric-rac lying around so I'm going to go with orange and use that.  I'm almost done with the front panel.  I think I will chicken out on the back panel and leave it plain.  I'm so scared of appliquing letters--especially o's  The last boo I appliqued I cheated and used felt.  I have a really hard time with small circles  How do you guys do small curves/circles?  Mine always end up wobbly.



I didn't see the original, but from the quotes, the orange really jumped out at me.  I love Tom's idea for adding colored trim and I think the orange ric rac would be perfect! 



kjbrown said:


> Okay, thought I posted this, but don't see it now, and thinking someone walked up to my desk at work, so I may have x'd out before sending, anyway, sorry if this is a dupe...
> 
> Where does everyone get the Vida pattern?  I googled it and saw SewZanne's fabric site sells it.  Is that the best place to get it?  (Like I need another pattern...)



I bought mine at www.banberryplace.com.  She shipped it out very quickly too.




twob4him said:


> Have a great trip.....don't forget to check out our view for our dessert and Illuminations show!
> 
> 
> I cased the spongebob outfit but I don't know who originally did it...but thank you! I simply matched a t-shirt with a stripwork twirl skirt! And I cased myself so now Michelle's DD and mine can match



Those outfits are adorable Cathy!  I just love the bright colors on the Ariel outfit and I love the big SpongeBob face with that skirt.  And, of course, you girls are as pretty as ever.  



peachygreen said:


> Opinion Please.
> 
> Here is my DD's Minnie Mouse Dress.  My mom made it, so I can't take any credit for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made some bloomers today to go underneath it using the Easy Fit pants pattern.  I'm trying to decide if I should add the eyelet trim to the legs or not.  I have pinned one side on to see how it looks.  Before I sew it in, which do you prefer.



I think the eyelet looks just like Minnie.


----------



## Stephres

Here is my little mini tutorial:

I take CarlaC's a-line pattern and her peasant top pattern:






I fold over the a-line pattern until it matches up in width to the bottom of the armpit of the peasant pattern:






Then I tape together:






Or you could do what Jeanne said and just draw a line. I thought since I had both patterns it would be easier to combine them.


----------



## CastleCreations

mrsklamc said:


> I think the eyelet is precious.
> 
> Elisa I am jealous of your cruise!



Don't be jealous...come with me..LOL, can you believe that no one wants to go!!!  I offered my mother the chance to go. She went with us on the last one, and she doesn't want to go...so I'm going alone with the girls...


----------



## jham

peachygreen said:


> Opinion Please.
> 
> Here is my DD's Minnie Mouse Dress.  My mom made it, so I can't take any credit for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made some bloomers today to go underneath it using the Easy Fit pants pattern.  I'm trying to decide if I should add the eyelet trim to the legs or not.  I have pinned one side on to see how it looks.  Before I sew it in, which do you prefer.



really cute!  and I like the eyelet



sahm1000 said:


> I wanted to let everyone know what I got in the mail yesterday!
> 
> Yesterday I got a package and I saw Teresa's name on it.  This totally shocked me b/c I wasn't expecting anything from her.  Inside was a beautifully made breastfeeding cover-up and a note saying it was for our upcoming trip.  Isn't that the most thoughtful thing ever?
> 
> I cannot tell you how touched I was by Teresa to do this for me.  It was completely unexpected!  I love this thread and enjoy everyone on it.  This is really the only place I post online, especially as regularly as I do on this thread.  I don't normally cry easily but this gesture made me tear up.  For her to do this for me was so unbelievable, especially since we don't really "know" each other in the traditional sense.
> 
> I just wanted to let all of you know what an incredible friend we all have.  Thank you Teresa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benita



 Love that girl!



twob4him said:


> Have a great trip.....don't forget to check out our view for our dessert and Illuminations show!
> 
> 
> I cased the spongebob outfit but I don't know who originally did it...but thank you! I simply matched a t-shirt with a stripwork twirl skirt! And I cased myself so now Michelle's DD and mine can match



both outfits are so cute!  My kids LOVE spongebob, me...not so much.  You're not out there are you Misty?  



CastleCreations said:


> Don't be jealous...come with me..LOL, can you believe that no one wants to go!!!  I offered my mother the chance to go. She went with us on the last one, and she doesn't want to go...so I'm going alone with the girls...



I want to go!  Do you think my kids would notice if I was gone?


----------



## jham

CampbellScot said:


> If Lily was a food she'd be a cupcake. She is the CUTEST little thing. I LOVE the outfit. It's fabulous. You are a very talented lady! I love me some Hello Kitty and I'm a NUT for candy corn!!! and there can NEVER be too many Lily's!




Thanks!  You know, Lily has a little obsession with cupcakes, I think you are right!  You really need to meet Lily!  So she can sit on your lap and talk about when y'all are going to start those sewing lessons...maybe at a dessert buffet...with cupcakes...


----------



## kstgelais4

2cutekidz said:


> ETA- sorry pictures are all different sizes!!  Photobucket is acting all wonky!!


Zofia would die for the LPS set, and I love your Alice set! Fantastic!



LisaZoe said:


> I wanted to share another Vida dress that is also a kind of UFO because I finally used the Giselle applique I did in spring!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I waited so long to try this pattern.


You already know how much I love your stuff, but this applique is incredible!!



MouseTriper said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been on here for a few days and I miss seeing what everyone has been up too lately.  We got some bad news that has set us back emotionally and we could really use some prayers.  We believe in the power of prayers and right now we need them more than anything!  Our lives have been turned upside down and we are not going to give up without a fight.


You are in my prayers!



PrincessKell said:


> Ugh...........life just doesn't let up does it. Well, so now I am jobless, and looking for another one QUICK! Thankfully my dad was able to cover what I couldn't with my rent. But with lack of child support from the ex isn't helping much. I have an interview on Monday, but its gonna be a commute, and with the gas prices (even though they dropped) my explorer eats it up. I just want to get things back on track.
> 
> Ok vent over!


You are in my prayers too!



jham said:


> Too much Lilys!  I got her to model her new Halloween outfit and she wanted more and more pictures!  She got LOTS of attention when we went to pick Luke up from kindergarten today. And I jus t have to say it really feels like fall around here.  The weather has been GORGEOUS all week--clear blue skies with temps reaching highs in the 70's  I keep thinking, it feels like Orlando in January!


 OK, so I totally think that my kids are the cutest  But Lily is just so flippin' adorable I could just reach through the screen and eat her. I love the dress too  

So I haven't been on to read for the past 2 days. Our whole town lost phone and internet connection from Wed. night until this morning. 
So here is a quick rundown of the last week. 
This is one of the cakes I had to do for last weekend:




*NOTE* I did not choose this topper. That would definitely not have been my choice. The customer picked it.

Just for fun, the fish my DH caught the other day. It almost broke the state record, and it did break the record for the lake it was caught in.









And on to the kiddies first day!
Benjamin, my newly 2nd grader!




with his rockin' haircut (thanks dad) and his uber cool back pack:





Andrew my newly 4th grader (!)





and Zofia going into Kindy!!!




she is wearing 2 pieces of the 8 piece wardrobe. You can't really see them that well. I promise I will get better shots. 

All of them in front of the school:





and Zoe getting in line and walking to her classroom. It was at this point that the novelty wore off, and you could start to see the anxiety in her face. She suffers from a severe case of shyness. So much so that after the first 2 weeks of preK last year her teacher asked me if she could speak. She thought she was mute. I thought everything was fine because she would tell me every detail of what happened at school, and she loved going  
Anyway, she had a good day, and her teacher said she was fine.









Well, this weekend I have 2 more cakes plus it is Ben's bday party! We are going with a Pokemon theme, so I'll fill you all in when it is over!


----------



## LisaZoe

I'm finally ready to start thinking of fall and Halloween. I haven't done much yet but I did get a few tees done:


















I also did this tee after seeing a silhouette on the side of a diet Dr Pepper can. See, inspiration is all around. LOL


----------



## MouseTriper

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Prayers said...hope you are okay





sohappy said:


> MouseTripper- I will be praying for you and your family





Fingerpaints said:


> I am sending my best.





minnie2 said:


> MouseTriper-





The Moonk's Mom said:


> Prayers for you and hope all is okay!





Tinka_Belle said:


> I'll keep your family in my prayers.





HeatherSue said:


> I'll be praying that things go your way.





t-beri said:


>





EnchantedPrincess said:


> Sending prayers your way...





jham said:


> and lots of prayers!!!





lovesdumbo said:


> I'm so sorry.  Lots of prayers for your family.





jessica52877 said:


> Hugs and Prayers coming your way! I am sorry and hope all is okay. You have brought so much joy and happiness to my family by starting the whole big give and I know to Alicia's by always being there for her! Remember, we are all here for you if you need us!





Stephres said:


> I have been having some personal stuff going on too, hope yours works out.



*You guys are all so very sweet, thank you so much for the prayers!!!  These prayers are for our son and they mean the world to us!!  I truly appreciate all of you!!!!  THANK YOU!!!!!*


(Steph...I sent you a PM)


----------



## minnie2

twob4him said:


> I cased the spongebob outfit but I don't know who originally did it...but thank you! I simply matched a t-shirt with a stripwork twirl skirt! And I cased myself so now Michelle's DD and mine can match


So cute!  Can I see a close up of that Ariel skirt I simple LOVE it!  The colors are fabulous!   Can I have permission to possibly case it???  I love bright colors especially in the winter it brightens up the mood I think.



peachygreen said:


> Opinion Please.
> 
> Here is my DD's Minnie Mouse Dress.  My mom made it, so I can't take any credit for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made some bloomers today to go underneath it using the Easy Fit pants pattern.  I'm trying to decide if I should add the eyelet trim to the legs or not.  I have pinned one side on to see how it looks.  Before I sew it in, which do you prefer.


that dress is adorable1  add me to the bloomers with lace!  It is perfect!  



sahm1000 said:


> I wanted to let everyone know what I got in the mail yesterday!
> 
> Yesterday I got a package and I saw Teresa's name on it.  This totally shocked me b/c I wasn't expecting anything from her.  Inside was a beautifully made breastfeeding cover-up and a note saying it was for our upcoming trip.  Isn't that the most thoughtful thing ever?
> 
> I cannot tell you how touched I was by Teresa to do this for me.  It was completely unexpected!  I love this thread and enjoy everyone on it.  This is really the only place I post online, especially as regularly as I do on this thread.  I don't normally cry easily but this gesture made me tear up.  For her to do this for me was so unbelievable, especially since we don't really "know" each other in the traditional sense.
> 
> I just wanted to let all of you know what an incredible friend we all have.  Thank you Teresa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benita


That is so sweet!  I actually cried reading how sweet teresa was in doing that!  This is really an amazing group of people!  



Stephres said:


> Here is my little mini tutorial:
> 
> I take CarlaC's a-line pattern and her peasant top pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fold over the a-line pattern until it matches up in width to the bottom of the armpit of the peasant pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I tape together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could do what Jeanne said and just draw a line. I thought since I had both patterns it would be easier to combine them.


Wow thanks!  Now I need to go buy the aline pattern though!  Wonder if I could use the round neck pattern and make it work?  hum might need to play....  Added to my list of to dos that is far too long 



CastleCreations said:


> Don't be jealous...come with me..LOL, can you believe that no one wants to go!!!  I offered my mother the chance to go. She went with us on the last one, and she doesn't want to go...so I'm going alone with the girls...


I will gladly go with!  Can i bring my kids that are awfully cute and people tell me they are well behaved 

The cake came out pretty!
Love your 2nd graders mohawk!  Kyle thinks he is so cool in his.  I guess that is the thing for little boys this yr.  
Your 4th grader is a cutie too!  Of course Zoe is stunning.  Poor thing being so shy. Glad she liked school even if the teacher couldn't tell.



LisaZoe said:


> I'm finally ready to start thinking of fall and Halloween. I haven't done much yet but I did get a few tees done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did this tee after seeing a silhouette on the side of a diet Dr Pepper can. See, inspiration is all around. LOL


You are so incredibly talented it never seises to amaze me!   

 Sinc eI finished Nikki's Tink outfit I actually started my Mickey purse!  So for the 1st time I am actually making something for me!  I should be excited but I feel guilty!!!!!!!  Why do I keep thinking about all these things I want to make for the kids!  What is wrong with me!


----------



## Fingerpaints

LisaZoe said:


> I also did this tee after seeing a silhouette on the side of a diet Dr Pepper can. See, inspiration is all around. LOL



Apparently I need to join your fan club!  I love those.  Halloween is my favorite.  My oldest DS was drooling over this shirt.  I may have to figure something out for him.  He is being Indy for MNSSHP and Halloween this year.  


GAH!  Everyone else, you make me want to try for that girl!  I have all boys.  Such cute dressies.  I wish I could wear them.   

kstgelais4 your kids are so cute.  I LOVE the mohawk.  I wish could get my oldest to let me do his hair like that.


----------



## twob4him

minnie2 said:


> So cute!  Can I see a close up of that Ariel skirt I simple LOVE it!  The colors are fabulous!   Can I have permission to possibly case it???  I love bright colors especially in the winter it brightens up the mood I think.



Sure thing...I used Carla C's patchwork twirl and 4 or 5 different coordinating Moda fabrics! Case away!!!


----------



## twob4him

kstgelais4 said:


> Well, this weekend I have 2 more cakes plus it is Ben's bday party! We are going with a Pokemon theme, so I'll fill you all in when it is over!


Your kiddos are just adorable! I love the first day of school pics!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEN!!!


----------



## minnie2

twob4him said:


> Sure thing...I used Carla C's patchwork twirl and 4 or 5 different coordinating Moda fabrics! Case away!!!


thank you!  
Stunning LOVE it!  I really need to add some ric rack to the next twirl skirt!  How do the dangly ones hold up in the wash?  I have never worked with even the wavey ric rack how do you sew it on?  Do you just sew through the center?


----------



## jham

kstgelais4 said:


> Zofia would die for the LPS set, and I love your Alice set! Fantastic!
> 
> 
> You already know how much I love your stuff, but this applique is incredible!!
> 
> 
> You are in my prayers!
> 
> 
> You are in my prayers too!
> 
> 
> OK, so I totally think that my kids are the cutest  But Lily is just so flippin' adorable I could just reach through the screen and eat her. I love the dress too
> 
> So I haven't been on to read for the past 2 days. Our whole town lost phone and internet connection from Wed. night until this morning.
> So here is a quick rundown of the last week.
> This is one of the cakes I had to do for last weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NOTE* I did not choose this topper. That would definitely not have been my choice. The customer picked it.
> 
> Just for fun, the fish my DH caught the other day. It almost broke the state record, and it did break the record for the lake it was caught in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on to the kiddies first day!
> Benjamin, my newly 2nd grader!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with his rockin' haircut (thanks dad) and his uber cool back pack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew my newly 4th grader (!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Zofia going into Kindy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is wearing 2 pieces of the 8 piece wardrobe. You can't really see them that well. I promise I will get better shots.
> 
> All of them in front of the school:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Zoe getting in line and walking to her classroom. It was at this point that the novelty wore off, and you could start to see the anxiety in her face. She suffers from a severe case of shyness. So much so that after the first 2 weeks of preK last year her teacher asked me if she could speak. She thought she was mute. I thought everything was fine because she would tell me every detail of what happened at school, and she loved going
> Anyway, she had a good day, and her teacher said she was fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this weekend I have 2 more cakes plus it is Ben's bday party! We are going with a Pokemon theme, so I'll fill you all in when it is over!



Happy Birthday Benjamin!  Love the haircut!  Poor Seth had to have his mohawk cut off for back to school.  Zofia looks so cute!



LisaZoe said:


> I'm finally ready to start thinking of fall and Halloween. I haven't done much yet but I did get a few tees done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did this tee after seeing a silhouette on the side of a diet Dr Pepper can. See, inspiration is all around. LOL



Love these!  That headless horseman is amazing!  Do you mind if I try to CAB the indy silhouette for my boys for our Disney trip?  I'm thinking they likely won't turn out, so it may be a moot point  Luke is going to be Indiana Jones for Halloween.


----------



## GoofyDoo

I got a new sewing machine! As some of you may remember, my family was chosen for the BigGive for my son Clay's wish Trip at the end of July/early August. I was so inspired that now I am going to attempt to learn to sew!! I just bought a Brother CS 6000. I have some really cute fabric to make something for Shay Lynne, but since I knew I'd be sewing on it today, I chickened out and got some different, cheaper fabric for pajamas for the twins to use for my first attempts. Clay wanted this Scooby Doo camouflage stuff that doesn't seem very soft to me, but he liked it. I cut everything out last night and it seems to be OK. I even already ironed the hem line thingies. NOW is the hard part. I am staring at this machine and it has so many little contraptions that go with it...I don't know what any of them are. I am now going to attempt to read the instruction manual (I hate doing that!) and figger out how to thread this thing....

Thank you to HeatherSue and TeresaJoy for all your help in getting me started. I might post a pic later on...or not (depends on how embarrassing). Clay is so cute...he's been watching me through the entire thing. He is ready for some jammies. Ima make y'all proud!!!


----------



## peachygreen

My Minnie Mouse 





And showing off the bloomers.  I went with the lace trim.





I have some yellow croc look a-likes for her to wear on her feet and we'll get ears when we are there.

ETA:  Forgive the piles of laundry and unmade bed.  Its laundry day,


----------



## TinaLala

So I finally finshed DD9's first day of school outfit, I'm only 3 days too late.   Hey I got it done.  So here's a picture.




Believe it or not, but the faux leather flowers where what held up this project from getting finished.  I couldn't figure out what I wanted across the middle.
(Teresajoy - here's another duck tape dressform thanks to your bookmarks.  We had to make a new one for sizes 14-16.  Dh is making me a pole so I can stand them up while I'm 'creating')

I've been making shorts for the girls most of the summer, but now I'm working on a work shirt for me and then flannel PJ pants.  I finally gave in and got DD9 the HM flannel fabric to make PJ pants.  I got some cute fabric at Walmart for flannel pants that will be Christmas presents for the girls - pink with white persian cats and yellow with brown monkeys.  All their favorites.

DD9 has asked to be Narissa (Susan Sarandon's character) from Enchanted so I picked up some black satin fabric for the dress and then some cool spider web shear for the cape.  I'm still working on it, but will post when done.

DD6 is going to be Giselle- here's a picture of a Giselle spin to remind you of what that dress looks like. 





I'm thinking no one's going to know who they are, but it will be fun.  They both have 2+ parties already scheduled for Halloween and thankfully I'm not hosting any of them.

Love the Hallowee shirts and the Indy shirt,very cool that you get inspiration from everywhere!!  Well we're waiting for Hannah to hit this afternoon, so it should be a slow day.


----------



## clairemolly

Here are some pics from Claire's first day of Kindergarten yesterday.  I don't have any of her getting on the bus, since it was pouring down rain.  I can't believe she is old enough to be going to school already!   The good news is that she loved it...so much in fact that she has been playing school with her dolls all morning!






Here is her packpack





Getting off the bus (still raining)





Looking cute with my umbrella


----------



## clairemolly

I finally got pictures of Molly in 2 of her outfits for our trip.  They aren't the best, but she doesn't like to sit or stand still. 

Here is her version of the fish dress.  I made capris to go with hers, which is more shirt length.











Here is her outfit to match Claire's dress in this fabric.





I also made some odds and ends for our trip.  I made my first Twistable Roll-Up.









I also used a denim zippered bag I found at Joanne's a while back and covered it to make a bag for Claire on the plane.  If I had to do it over again, I would just make it from scratch.




Another to show the size





One last thing...I found the link to this pattern in the bookmarks.  I made a diaper case for Molly so I don't have to lug the whole bag into the Restroom for diaper changes. 




It holds her travel wipes case and 2-3 size 3 diapers




Of course, after I got it finished, DH said I should put a little handle on the back to loop a finger through.  I told him next time he should pipe up before I am finished...but I did it anyways.





The pattern is very easy and went together in about 1/2 hour...I plan on making another one for me and some for baby gifts.


----------



## peachygreen

Those are really cute.  
I'm glad Claire liked her first day of school. 

I love the diaper and wipes holder.  That is super cute.  I may have to try my hand at something like that.  Of course I am trying really hard to be done with diapers soon, so maybe I'll wait until we decide if we are going to have a 2nd child or not.


----------



## LisaZoe

jham said:


> Love these!  That headless horseman is amazing!  Do you mind if I try to CAB the indy silhouette for my boys for our Disney trip?  I'm thinking they likely won't turn out, so it may be a moot point  Luke is going to be Indiana Jones for Halloween.



I certainly don't mind you doing a similar tee. Here's the image I used for the pattern: http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a380/jkthunder/indy/iNDIANA.jpg


----------



## t-beri

is this de ja vu?  I have to leave at 3:00 for a BBQ and I am just now ironing the fabric to make the hostess an apron.  I've had it for 2 weeks.   Okay...my official excuse is that the kids and I started school during that time and I had an appointment w/ the attorneys (sink hole stuff...AGAIN!!) and and and... 

keep your fingers crossed for me.
..t.


----------



## twob4him

GoofyDoo said:


> I got a new sewing machine! As some of you may remember, my family was chosen for the BigGive for my son Clay's wish Trip at the end of July/early August. I was so inspired that now I am going to attempt to learn to sew!! I just bought a Brother CS 6000. I have some really cute fabric to make something for Shay Lynne, but since I knew I'd be sewing on it today, I chickened out and got some different, cheaper fabric for pajamas for the twins to use for my first attempts. Clay wanted this Scooby Doo camouflage stuff that doesn't seem very soft to me, but he liked it. I cut everything out last night and it seems to be OK. I even already ironed the hem line thingies. NOW is the hard part. I am staring at this machine and it has so many little contraptions that go with it...I don't know what any of them are. I am now going to attempt to read the instruction manual (I hate doing that!) and figger out how to thread this thing....
> 
> Thank you to HeatherSue and TeresaJoy for all your help in getting me started. I might post a pic later on...or not (depends on how embarrassing). Clay is so cute...he's been watching me through the entire thing. He is ready for some jammies. Ima make y'all proud!!!


Amy...so glad to see that you are trying out our sewing hobby....don't worry, it will quickly become an addiction!!!  Can't wait to see what you create!



clairemolly said:


> Here are some pics from Claire's first day of Kindergarten yesterday.  I don't have any of her getting on the bus, since it was pouring down rain.  I can't believe she is old enough to be going to school already!   The good news is that she loved it...so much in fact that she has been playing school with her dolls all morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is her packpack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting off the bus (still raining)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking cute with my umbrella


Such a cutie pie!!! Sorry about the rain...its storming here today too....Hanah!



clairemolly said:


> I finally got pictures of Molly in 2 of her outfits for our trip.  They aren't the best, but she doesn't like to sit or stand still.
> 
> Here is her version of the fish dress.  I made capris to go with hers, which is more shirt length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is her outfit to match Claire's dress in this fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made some odds and ends for our trip.  I made my first Twistable Roll-Up.


Your kids are so cute!! I love the customs and the "accessories" for your trip!  

**********************************************************

*Feb Dismeet Update on my end! *My friend got her DVC's confirmations so we are all set with our new dates Fri 6th thru Mon 9th and we also made all of our ADR's and got just what we planned   We are soooo excited to meet all of you!


----------



## teresajoy

minnie2 said:


> Ok finally got it to work!  here is my latest.  This is the one i was afraid Nik wouldn't wear but she says she loves it and would defiantly wear it to school!   It is the easy fit pants and the peasant top from Carla C.  The outfit gave me a harder time that I thought after all the rave reviews of it but I will absolutely use them again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? for those of you who have made this top before can it be made with the bodice as one piece?


That looks great!!! What part gave you problems? 



twob4him said:


> Have a great trip.....don't forget to check out our view for our dessert and Illuminations show!
> 
> 
> I cased the spongebob outfit but I don't know who originally did it...but thank you! I simply matched a t-shirt with a stripwork twirl skirt! And I cased myself so now Michelle's DD and mine can match



I like seeing a picture of you too! The outfits look fantastic! 



sahm1000 said:


> I wanted to let everyone know what I got in the mail yesterday!
> 
> Yesterday I got a package and I saw Teresa's name on it.  This totally shocked me b/c I wasn't expecting anything from her.  Inside was a beautifully made breastfeeding cover-up and a note saying it was for our upcoming trip.  Isn't that the most thoughtful thing ever?
> 
> I cannot tell you how touched I was by Teresa to do this for me.  It was completely unexpected!  I love this thread and enjoy everyone on it.  This is really the only place I post online, especially as regularly as I do on this thread.  I don't normally cry easily but this gesture made me tear up.  For her to do this for me was so unbelievable, especially since we don't really "know" each other in the traditional sense.
> 
> I just wanted to let all of you know what an incredible friend we all have.  Thank you Teresa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benita



Aww, Benita you are too sweet.  



CampbellScot said:


> yes, our TeresaJoy is a keeper. If TeresaJoy was a food, she'd be Angelfood cake...
> 
> LOVES to that TJ!!


I was laughing when I read this, so Corey wanted me to read it to him. After i was done he rolled his eyes, and I heard him mutter, 
"More like _*Devil's*_ food cake."

Yeah, I think he's more correct! 




CastleCreations said:


> Don't be jealous...come with me..LOL, can you believe that no one wants to go!!! I offered my mother the chance to go. She went with us on the last one, and she doesn't want to go...so I'm going alone with the girls...


What?? She didn't wat to go!?! Crazy lady! 



kstgelais4 said:


>


The fish and the kids look great!!! Although, the kids are cuter! I was laughing about Zoe's teacher asking if she was mute!!! My teachers were always asking my Mom what was wrong with me because I didn't talk in school. She told them to be thankful I wasn't disrupting the class!
]



GoofyDoo said:


> I got a new sewing machine! As some of you may remember, my family was chosen for the BigGive for my son Clay's wish Trip at the end of July/early August. I was so inspired that now I am going to attempt to learn to sew!! I just bought a Brother CS 6000. I have some really cute fabric to make something for Shay Lynne, but since I knew I'd be sewing on it today, I chickened out and got some different, cheaper fabric for pajamas for the twins to use for my first attempts. Clay wanted this Scooby Doo camouflage stuff that doesn't seem very soft to me, but he liked it. I cut everything out last night and it seems to be OK. I even already ironed the hem line thingies. NOW is the hard part. I am staring at this machine and it has so many little contraptions that go with it...I don't know what any of them are. I am now going to attempt to read the instruction manual (I hate doing that!) and figger out how to thread this thing....
> 
> Thank you to HeatherSue and TeresaJoy for all your help in getting me started. I might post a pic later on...or not (depends on how embarrassing). Clay is so cute...he's been watching me through the entire thing. He is ready for some jammies. Ima make y'all proud!!!



Yeah Amy!!!! I can't wait to see what you make!!!! You need to show us no matter what it looks like! I'm glad you posted, I'm glad you are joining our little thread! 



peachygreen said:


> And showing off the bloomers.  I went with the lace trim.


ADORABLE!!!!!!! That looks so cute!!!



TinaLala said:


> So I finally finshed DD9's first day of school outfit, I'm only 3 days too late.  Hey I got it done.  So here's a picture.


I still need to make one of those dressforms!

This dress looks really cute! Do you have a bigger picture of it? 

Lydia asked me to make her Giselle's wedding dress the other day. I told her I didn't think so! It looks so hard! She's already got the curtain dress, what more does the child want! 


clairemolly said:


> Here are some pics from Claire's first day of Kindergarten yesterday.  I don't have any of her getting on the bus, since it was pouring down rain.  I can't believe she is old enough to be going to school already!  The good news is that she loved it...so much in fact that she has been playing school with her dolls all morning!


Clare is so cute!!! That's great that she loves school! 


clairemolly said:


> I finally got pictures of Molly in 2 of her outfits for our trip.  They aren't the best, but she doesn't like to sit or stand still.
> 
> Here is her version of the fish dress.  I made capris to go with hers, which is more shirt length.


All your stuff looks great!! Molly is adorable!


----------



## CampbellScot

jham said:


> Thanks!  You know, Lily has a little obsession with cupcakes, I think you are right!  You really need to meet Lily!  So she can sit on your lap and talk about when y'all are going to start those sewing lessons...maybe at a dessert buffet...with cupcakes...



now the promise of an actual chitty chat with Miss Lily herself is more than enough reason to be at the Dismeet!!! Then again...she has frequented my dreams once or twice so we are already old friends! 



teresajoy said:


> I was laughing when I read this, so Corey wanted me to read it to him. After i was done he rolled his eyes, and I heard him mutter,
> "More like _*Devil's*_ food cake."
> 
> Yeah, I think he's more correct!



A DEVIL?! TeresaJoy?! NEVER...

then again...Devil's food cake is pretty darn fabulous...

either way, it fits!!


----------



## teresajoy

*Big Give *​
I just wanted to mention that we still have a few openings for the Big Gives if anyone wants to sign up and make some magic for these families. 

duquette25- SHIP DATE: October 18- 
http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=55897&threadid=456644

and 
OKLAMOMOF4BOYS-Ship Date: November 1-
http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/forum.php?forumid=55896




Thanks to everyone who has already signed up!!!  And, to everyone who would like to sign up but can't right now do to their circumstances, thanks to you too!


----------



## mrsmiller

teresa I just sign in for oklamomof4boys give but could not copy and paste for some strange reason, could you add me for the boys I will do a pair of pants and tshirt for each 

thanks 
Linnette


----------



## GoofyDoo

Thank you for the encouragement and for welcoming me!   I'm a little nervous about posting this--it's definitely nothing too exciting (except to Clay and me!), but here are his Scooby Doo pajama pants. It's the first thing I've made, ever, ever. Well, except for the few stitches I sewed on my high school home-ec project (I watched my Grandma make the rest of it--LOL!).










I'm pleasantly surprised. There were no huge snags and everything went fairly smoothly. It's not perfect, but it has encouraged me, so now I'm going to make Shay Lynne a nightgown!! Clay wants a Scooby Doo PJ top, but the material is too scratchy, I think. I wish I knew how to applique the words "Ruh-roh" on a tee or something, but I haven't a clue how. And I'm not brave enough yet to attempt it!!


----------



## t-beri

UM.I was supposed to leave 25 minutes ago and I still have to attatch the waist band and ties.  I may have to abandon the mission.


----------



## jessica52877

GoofyDoo said:


> Thank you for the encouragement and for welcoming me!   I'm a little nervous about posting this--it's definitely nothing too exciting (except to Clay and me!), but here are his Scooby Doo pajama pants. It's the first thing I've made, ever, ever. Well, except for the few stitches I sewed on my high school home-ec project (I watched my Grandma make the rest of it--LOL!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pleasantly surprised. There were no huge snags and everything went fairly smoothly. It's not perfect, but it has encouraged me, so now I'm going to make Shay Lynne a nightgown!! Clay wants a Scooby Doo PJ top, but the material is too scratchy, I think. I wish I knew how to applique the words "Ruh-roh" on a tee or something, but I haven't a clue how. And I'm not brave enough yet to attempt it!!



Amy, those look GREAT! Dallas has been bugging me for a while for some PJ pants. Looks like I should get on it! 

If you want/need any help learning to applique just post or PM me! We are all here to help! I bet you would be a pro! Walmart has cheaper t's and you'll need some stablizer and heat n bond lite, but you probably already know that! Just always remember, it might not look perfect to you, but to the kids is ALWAYS does and came from their mommy with lots of


----------



## bclydia

teresajoy said:


> *Big Give *​
> I just wanted to mention that we still have a few openings for the Big Gives if anyone wants to sign up and make some magic for these families.
> 
> duquette25- SHIP DATE: October 18-
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=54596&threadid=456644
> 
> and
> OKLAMOMOF4BOYS-Ship Date: November 1-
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=54596&threadid=455690



Hi Teresa
I've been a bit MIA lately -newborn baby just doesn't seem to want to share her Mummy just yet.  But, I'd like to see if I can find the time to jump in on one of these Big Give projects.  I've sent a request to access the group.  Thanks so much!
Lydia


----------



## lori123

Hi Ladies - 
Thought I would let you know that I am adding my eBay ID to my siggy .


----------



## teresajoy

mrsmiller said:


> teresa I just sign in for oklamomof4boys give but could not copy and paste for some strange reason, could you add me for the boys I will do a pair of pants and tshirt for each
> 
> thanks
> Linnette



Thank you Linnette! 



GoofyDoo said:


> Thank you for the encouragement and for welcoming me!   I'm a little nervous about posting this--it's definitely nothing too exciting (except to Clay and me!), but here are his Scooby Doo pajama pants. It's the first thing I've made, ever, ever. Well, except for the few stitches I sewed on my high school home-ec project (I watched my Grandma make the rest of it--LOL!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pleasantly surprised. There were no huge snags and everything went fairly smoothly. It's not perfect, but it has encouraged me, so now I'm going to make Shay Lynne a nightgown!! Clay wants a Scooby Doo PJ top, but the material is too scratchy, I think. I wish I knew how to applique the words "Ruh-roh" on a tee or something, but I haven't a clue how. And I'm not brave enough yet to attempt it!!



    YEAH AMY!!!!     
WAY TO GO!!!!

You are very wrong!!! We think all newbie sewers are exciting!!!! Aww, and it reminds me of your trip, and it has made me all teary eyed!!!  

Did you use the Easy Fit Pants pattern from CarlaC? 

I have heard tell that there are some pretty good applique tutorials in the bookmarks.  


bclydia said:


> Hi Teresa
> I've been a bit MIA lately -newborn baby just doesn't seem to want to share her Mummy just yet.  But, I'd like to see if I can find the time to jump in on one of these Big Give projects.  I've sent a request to access the group.  Thanks so much!
> Lydia



Thanks Lydia! (Love your name by the way!) We understand that not everyone can always join in, don't feel pressured! But, we are glad you signed up!


----------



## HeatherSue

EnchantedPrincess said:


>


Great deal on the buttons!  I LOVE buttons!  I have tons of them, but hardly ever use them!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I have directions off ehow.com to make a pettiskirt - very easy directions - but it says to have a 3:1 ratio for the chiffon. Is there a quick way to adjust it without having to sew a bunch of scrap pieces until I get it right? Again for a 2:1  for the end ruffle? TIA
> carol


Are you using a ruffler? If so, I don't think there's any way to adjust the ratio without doing the scrap pieces for a 2:1 ratio.  I can never get it perfect!



PrincessKell said:


> Ugh...........life just doesn't let up does it. Well, so now I am jobless, and looking for another one QUICK! Thankfully my dad was able to cover what I couldn't with my rent. But with lack of child support from the ex isn't helping much. I have an interview on Monday, but its gonna be a commute, and with the gas prices (even though they dropped) my explorer eats it up. I just want to get things back on track.
> 
> Ok vent over!


Ugh! That's all you needed right now. 



jham said:


>


Awww....she looks adorable!  I LOVE that outfit!  I can't wait to see next the Vida you're making!

Glad you got Lily's doll back!  



lovesdumbo said:


> I booked my February trip but am afraid I will miss most of you. Jet Blue schedule has been open to 1/31/09 for a while.  I was hoping to go 1/31 to 2/8 but flying out on 1/31 was $219/person one way.  SO....my DD has a half day 1/28 so I booked that flight down with frequent flyer miles and now we are returning on Tuesday 2/3 (4:49pm flight).  She has 1/2 days on the 4th and 5th after we get home so that might be good-chance for her to recover.
> 
> I had been reading on the dis last nights that folks think WDW will be busy because the Superbowl is 2/1 in Tampa.  I wouldn't think too many families go to the Superbowl.  I find it hard to believe that it would really increase crowds at WDW.  I was able to bet AAA discount on the original reservations I made yesterday and on the revised one I made today.



I get there on the 3rd, so maybe I'll pass you in the airport!  If you see us, say "hi!"  

We were there for superbowl weekend in 2006 and it wasn't busier than your average weekend. But, I don't remember if the superbowl was in Florida that year or not.



mom2prettyprincess said:


> I just got home from having lunch with my mother and she told me the Wal-Mart she works in is going through a remodel in April and will be losing their fabric dept.  I am so disappointed! I really like there fabric and I see the same fabric at other places for so much more.


Fight the power!!! You've got to put up a fuss and invite everyone you know to call, complain, and stomp your feet!  You might get them to keep it open!



minnie2 said:


>


Very cute!  If you want to see some examples of this top as one piece bodices, you can look in the photobucket account under "portrait peasant top". 



jham said:


> I have a really hard time with small circles  How do you guys do small curves/circles?


As for myself, not very well.  



twob4him said:


>


How adorable!!!  I love both of them!!  I love seeing your picture, too!  I'm so glad you're going to make the dismeet!!!



sahm1000 said:


> I wanted to let everyone know what I got in the mail yesterday!
> 
> Yesterday I got a package and I saw Teresa's name on it.  This totally shocked me b/c I wasn't expecting anything from her.  Inside was a beautifully made breastfeeding cover-up and a note saying it was for our upcoming trip.  Isn't that the most thoughtful thing ever?
> 
> I cannot tell you how touched I was by Teresa to do this for me.  It was completely unexpected!  I love this thread and enjoy everyone on it.  This is really the only place I post online, especially as regularly as I do on this thread.  I don't normally cry easily but this gesture made me tear up.  For her to do this for me was so unbelievable, especially since we don't really "know" each other in the traditional sense.
> 
> I just wanted to let all of you know what an incredible friend we all have.  Thank you Teresa!



She's pretty great, isn't she?  I didn't even know she did that!  She doesn't brag about the nice things she does!  

I love those nursing cover-ups!  I used them with both of the kids and they were great!



CampbellScot said:


> yes, our TeresaJoy is a keeper. If TeresaJoy was a food, she'd be Angelfood cake...
> 
> LOVES to that TJ!!


I'd say that Teresa is more of a corn nut.  But, I suppose she can be angel food cake at times.  



kstgelais4 said:


>


That cake is gorgeous!!! LOVE it!!
Very impressive fish!
The kids all look adorable (er...very handsome) on their first days!  Love Zofia's outfit!



MouseTriper said:


> *You guys are all so very sweet, thank you so much for the prayers!!!  These prayers are for our son and they mean the world to us!!  I truly appreciate all of you!!!!  THANK YOU!!!!!*
> 
> 
> (Steph...I sent you a PM)






twob4him said:


>


I REALLY love that!



peachygreen said:


> My Minnie Mouse


LOVE it!!! She looks absolutely adorable!  I was going to vote for using the eyelet, but you already did!



TinaLala said:


>


We need a bigger picture!  One of these days I'm going to make a duct tape dress form!



clairemolly said:


> Here is her packpack


Claire looks adorable!  What a relief that she liked school, huh?  That really helps!  So funny that you wrote "packpack".  My 11 year old nephew still says "packpack" and it drives me nuts!  But, it's cute when they're little!



clairemolly said:


>


Wow, you've been sewing up a storm!  I love your little model, she's so pretty!  The outfits are great, too!  The diaper pack is really cool!  



GoofyDoo said:


>


 Amy!!! You'll never go back now!!  GREAT job on the pants!  I can't believe those are your first attempt!  What fabric are you using for Shay Lynne's nightgown? I can't wait to see it!!!

I love the Fred shirt, too!  



bclydia said:


> Hi Teresa
> I've been a bit MIA lately -newborn baby just doesn't seem to want to share her Mummy just yet.  But, I'd like to see if I can find the time to jump in on one of these Big Give projects.  I've sent a request to access the group.  Thanks so much!
> Lydia



You're so sweet, Lydia!


----------



## teresajoy

teresajoy said:


> *Big Give *​
> I just wanted to mention that we still have a few openings for the Big Gives if anyone wants to sign up and make some magic for these families.
> 
> duquette25- SHIP DATE: October 18-
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=55897&threadid=456644
> 
> and
> 
> OKLAMOMOF4BOYS-Ship Date: November 1-
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/forum.php?forumid=55896
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has already signed up!!!  And, to everyone who would like to sign up but can't right now do to their circumstances, thanks to you too!


Just letting everyone know that I changed the links, if they weren't working for you before, they should be now. 

Thanks Wendy for pointing that out!


----------



## tadamom

Jeanne -- Jham --  I have to know.....where did you get Lily's orange/black striped tights????


----------



## CastleCreations

Get ready for Lots Of Lexie!! LOL, I made this outfit yesterday and haven't had the chance until now to post the pictures. I CASEd LisaZoe's idea with the big appliques. I LOVE how it came out! I can't believe that Lexie wanted Mickey on the front and NOT minnie. That's a first! 













The ribbon on the bodice is Laser cut ribbon for scrap booking, but it works great in clothes too!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

CastleCreations said:


> Get ready for Lots Of Lexie!! LOL, I made this outfit yesterday and haven't had the chance until now to post the pictures. I CASEd LisaZoe's idea with the big appliques. I LOVE how it came out! I can't believe that Lexie wanted Mickey on the front and NOT minnie. That's a first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ribbon on the bodice is Laser cut ribbon for scrap booking, but it works great in clothes too!



  This is too cute


----------



## DznyDreamz

tadamom said:


> Jeanne -- Jham --  I have to know.....where did you get Lily's orange/black striped tights????



I was JUST logging in to ask that very question!!!  What is your source??


----------



## peachygreen

CastleCreations said:


> Get ready for Lots Of Lexie!! LOL, I made this outfit yesterday and haven't had the chance until now to post the pictures. I CASEd LisaZoe's idea with the big appliques. I LOVE how it came out! I can't believe that Lexie wanted Mickey on the front and NOT minnie. That's a first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ribbon on the bodice is Laser cut ribbon for scrap booking, but it works great in clothes too!



Wow!  That is awesome looking.  I love the look of surprise Minnie seems to have at being in the back.


----------



## GoofyDoo

jessica52877 said:


> Amy, those look GREAT! Dallas has been bugging me for a while for some PJ pants. Looks like I should get on it!
> 
> If you want/need any help learning to applique just post or PM me! We are all here to help! I bet you would be a pro! Walmart has cheaper t's and you'll need some stablizer and heat n bond lite, but you probably already know that! Just always remember, it might not look perfect to you, but to the kids is ALWAYS does and came from their mommy with lots of


I definitely do want to learn to applique, and I know nothing!! So thank you for helping me out with the grocery list!! That really is true about how kids feel about what we make. I can already see it. Clay watched me the entire time!! And we had to go to a birthday party earlier and he said "Can't these pants just be real clothes?". He wanted to wear his new PJs to the party.  My older kids made fun of me when I ordered my sewing machine and, well, actually they made fun of my new sewing basket!!! They called me "grandma". But then they saw Clay's PJs and Madison actually had the nerve to ask me to make her some! I told her "no" since she made fun of me.   Ty admitted they were cooler than he expected, too.



teresajoy said:


> YEAH AMY!!!!
> WAY TO GO!!!!
> 
> You are very wrong!!! We think all newbie sewers are exciting!!!! Aww, and it reminds me of your trip, and it has made me all teary eyed!!!
> 
> Did you use the Easy Fit Pants pattern from CarlaC?
> 
> I have heard tell that there are some pretty good applique tutorials in the bookmarks.


I did buy several CarlaC patterns, and I decided to go with the pants first since "Easy" was part of the title.  I will definitely be referring to the tutorials on appligue. I've been looking at the kids' things from the BigGive and I am baffled as to how to stitch like that. Seriously, I can't imagine ever stitching that perfectly!!!! I actually think the rest of it sounds a little more manageable. Hopefully I'll get there. First I want to see if I can make a gown without a major screw-up....



HeatherSue said:


> Amy!!! You'll never go back now!!  GREAT job on the pants!  I can't believe those are your first attempt!  What fabric are you using for Shay Lynne's nightgown? I can't wait to see it!!!
> 
> I love the Fred shirt, too!


That's Clay's poor little Fred shirt that he's outgrown but won't give up. I guess I need to buy him a new one! OR I could learn to applique!! I got flannel for her nightgown. Is it hard to sew on? It didn't seem stretchy, so I'm going to try it. I think I'll do the Portrait Peasant thingy and make it long with long sleeves. It's too hot for that right now, but that's what she says she wants so she can wear it at Christmas (although it's not a very Christmas-y fabric).

Thanks for the self-esteem!!!


----------



## peachygreen

Thanks,
I'm glad y'all like Megan's Minnie Dress.  I'm excited about it.  

I spent a small fortune at the fabric store today.  I bought some material to make a shirt for my eldest neice for Christmas and maybe something coordinting for the youngest.  I also got the bright idea that I could make a Jane Banks Dress for Megan to wear for our 1900 Park Fare Breakfast, so I bought some fabric and I am going to try to make shift something for it.  we'll see how it comes out.  The good news is the fabric for that was on sale.  Yesterday I also bought like 10 yards of flannel to make matching nightgowns for my DD and my 2 neices for Christmas.  I think I'll have enought to make some easy fit pants for the 2 elder girls (who live in NY where it gets much colder than it does here in Houston).  I decided I need to start planning some non Disney outfits.


----------



## kimmylaj

i finally caught up 30 pages, lots of fabulous stuff as always. i just started on mias halloween outfit. hopefully it will get done before halloween. i seem to be moving in slow mo since school started. i had to work everyday this week and had orientation at night yesterday. ryan just started kindergarten and i feel like i spend every free moment filling out forms so sewing has gone to the side for now.
but reading all of this and seeing all the great stuff makes me want to pull everything out and get to work.


----------



## twob4him

GoofyDoo said:


> Thank you for the encouragement and for welcoming me!   I'm a little nervous about posting this--it's definitely nothing too exciting (except to Clay and me!), but here are his Scooby Doo pajama pants. It's the first thing I've made, ever, ever. Well, except for the few stitches I sewed on my high school home-ec project (I watched my Grandma make the rest of it--LOL!).


Wow I am soo impressed with those cute PJs! Great job Amy!  



t-beri said:


> UM.I was supposed to leave 25 minutes ago and I still have to attatch the waist band and ties.  I may have to abandon the mission.


Arggggggg   



CastleCreations said:


> Get ready for Lots Of Lexie!! LOL, I made this outfit yesterday and haven't had the chance until now to post the pictures. I CASEd LisaZoe's idea with the big appliques. I LOVE how it came out! I can't believe that Lexie wanted Mickey on the front and NOT minnie. That's a first!


Wow Elise......I really love the color and fabrics and the expressions are priceless! Lexie is so cute!  




We just got back from the beach...we were checkin out the waves from Trop Storm Hannah. When we got down there it was a mad house! Everyone had the same idea...even the Channel 6 news guys!  
































As you can see it was quite windy but it was sooooo warm and humid. I hope all of our Carolina friends are all safe and sound!


----------



## LouiesMama

ok, who here has a tweenish sized daughter?  teresajoy?  twob4him?

I'm working on a skort pattern - it will have options for pleated, flounced, and ruffled.

I want it to be trendy, but I want it to be modest as well  .

I think I have it up to size 10 (across the hips is 15.5", which means about 2" overall bigger than standard size 10 hip size), but I am worried about length.  How long should I go with my funny "leg charts" on this one?  I'm thinking no one would want this below mid-knee length, right?  I could give instructions for up to ankle length, but I'm thinking it would be so weird looking (and fabric intensive) to go much longer than mid-knee.

This is what the skirt looks like:






Anyways, what do you ladies think the maximum length I should do for a size 10?  Also - does the shorts part (hidden underneath the skirt, but they are there) need to be as long as the skirt part, or can I make it one length for all sizes?

Yes, I know I need a daughter  ! 
Thanks !!!

Carla


----------



## SallyfromDE

teresajoy said:


> *Big Give *​
> I just wanted to mention that we still have a few openings for the Big Gives if anyone wants to sign up and make some magic for these families.
> 
> duquette25- SHIP DATE: October 18-
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=55897&threadid=456644
> 
> and
> OKLAMOMOF4BOYS-Ship Date: November 1-
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/forum.php?forumid=55896
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has already signed up!!!  And, to everyone who would like to sign up but can't right now do to their circumstances, thanks to you too!



Oh.......... your killing me! I'm trying to hard to hold off until I get back from Vaca!! I should have plenty of time then. 



GoofyDoo said:


> Thank you for the encouragement and for welcoming me!   I'm a little nervous about posting this--it's definitely nothing too exciting (except to Clay and me!), but here are his Scooby Doo pajama pants. It's the first thing I've made, ever, ever. Well, except for the few stitches I sewed on my high school home-ec project (I watched my Grandma make the rest of it--LOL!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pleasantly surprised. There were no huge snags and everything went fairly smoothly. It's not perfect, but it has encouraged me, so now I'm going to make Shay Lynne a nightgown!! Clay wants a Scooby Doo PJ top, but the material is too scratchy, I think. I wish I knew how to applique the words "Ruh-roh" on a tee or something, but I haven't a clue how. And I'm not brave enough yet to attempt it!!



Glad to see you here! I think his pj's are looking great. That is the cutest fabric. They may not be too scratchy after they get washed a few times. 



GoofyDoo said:


> I definitely do want to learn to applique, and I know nothing!! So thank you for helping me out with the grocery list!! That really is true about how kids feel about what we make. I can already see it. Clay watched me the entire time!! And we had to go to a birthday party earlier and he said "Can't these pants just be real clothes?". He wanted to wear his new PJs to the party.  My older kids made fun of me when I ordered my sewing machine and, well, actually they made fun of my new sewing basket!!! They called me "grandma". But then they saw Clay's PJs and Madison actually had the nerve to ask me to make her some! I told her "no" since she made fun of me.   Ty admitted they were cooler than he expected, too.
> 
> I did buy several CarlaC patterns, and I decided to go with the pants first since "Easy" was part of the title.  I will definitely be referring to the tutorials on appligue. I've been looking at the kids' things from the BigGive and I am baffled as to how to stitch like that. Seriously, I can't imagine ever stitching that perfectly!!!! I actually think the rest of it sounds a little more manageable. Hopefully I'll get there. First I want to see if I can make a gown without a major screw-up....
> 
> That's Clay's poor little Fred shirt that he's outgrown but won't give up. I guess I need to buy him a new one! OR I could learn to applique!! I got flannel for her nightgown. Is it hard to sew on? It didn't seem stretchy, so I'm going to try it. I think I'll do the Portrait Peasant thingy and make it long with long sleeves. It's too hot for that right now, but that's what she says she wants so she can wear it at Christmas (although it's not a very Christmas-y fabric).
> 
> Thanks for the self-esteem!!!



What if you took part of the tshirt and used it for a pillow? Or just cut out a square patch and stitch it to a new shirt. Clay would love it because you did it for him. You'll catch on to the other stuff as time goes on. Be sure to look for the video tutorials on YouCanMakeThis.com


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

CastleCreations said:


> Get ready for Lots Of Lexie!! LOL, I made this outfit yesterday and haven't had the chance until now to post the pictures. I CASEd LisaZoe's idea with the big appliques. I LOVE how it came out! I can't believe that Lexie wanted Mickey on the front and NOT minnie. That's a first!




I love this...love the big appliques.  I ordered the Vida pattern yesterday along with a few others, and can't wait for it to get here!  What did you use to trace the pattern, and do you do a 5/8" seam allowance or 1/4"?


----------



## Jajone

LouiesMama said:


> ok, who here has a tweenish sized daughter?  teresajoy?  twob4him?
> 
> I'm working on a skort pattern - it will have options for pleated, flounced, and ruffled.
> 
> I want it to be trendy, but I want it to be modest as well  .
> 
> I think I have it up to size 10 (across the hips is 15.5", which means about 2" overall bigger than standard size 10 hip size), but I am worried about length.  How long should I go with my funny "leg charts" on this one?  I'm thinking no one would want this below mid-knee length, right?  I could give instructions for up to ankle length, but I'm thinking it would be so weird looking (and fabric intensive) to go much longer than mid-knee.
> 
> This is what the skirt looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, what do you ladies think the maximum length I should do for a size 10?  Also - does the shorts part (hidden underneath the skirt, but they are there) need to be as long as the skirt part, or can I make it one length for all sizes?
> 
> Yes, I know I need a daughter  !
> Thanks !!!
> 
> Carla



I have a DD9 and she would not wear it longer than knee length, probably shorter. I could measure her later if you think it would be helpful. I think one length for the shorts would work fine. Let me know if you need a tester


----------



## Steve's Girl

LouiesMama said:


> ok, who here has a tweenish sized daughter?  teresajoy?  twob4him?
> 
> I'm working on a skort pattern - it will have options for pleated, flounced, and ruffled.
> 
> I want it to be trendy, but I want it to be modest as well  .
> 
> I think I have it up to size 10 (across the hips is 15.5", which means about 2" overall bigger than standard size 10 hip size), but I am worried about length.  How long should I go with my funny "leg charts" on this one?  I'm thinking no one would want this below mid-knee length, right?  I could give instructions for up to ankle length, but I'm thinking it would be so weird looking (and fabric intensive) to go much longer than mid-knee.
> 
> This is what the skirt looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, what do you ladies think the maximum length I should do for a size 10?  Also - does the shorts part (hidden underneath the skirt, but they are there) need to be as long as the skirt part, or can I make it one length for all sizes?
> 
> Yes, I know I need a daughter  !
> Thanks !!!
> 
> Carla



Yeah!  Tween stuff!  My dd is only 7, but thinks she is 15.  She doesn't want anything with ruffles, etc.  She wears a size 8 to 10 depending on sizing, etc.  My daughter would definitely wear this, but would probably like it just above the knee.  My daughter has a couple of similar type skirts from Old Navy and Gymboree and the shorts are shorter than the skirt by a few inches.  Let me know if you want me to measure/photograph a few of the skirts we have.


----------



## twob4him

LouiesMama said:


> ok, who here has a tweenish sized daughter?  teresajoy?  twob4him?
> 
> I'm working on a skort pattern - it will have options for pleated, flounced, and ruffled.
> 
> I want it to be trendy, but I want it to be modest as well  .
> 
> I think I have it up to size 10 (across the hips is 15.5", which means about 2" overall bigger than standard size 10 hip size), but I am worried about length.  How long should I go with my funny "leg charts" on this one?  I'm thinking no one would want this below mid-knee length, right?  I could give instructions for up to ankle length, but I'm thinking it would be so weird looking (and fabric intensive) to go much longer than mid-knee.
> 
> This is what the skirt looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, what do you ladies think the maximum length I should do for a size 10?  Also - does the shorts part (hidden underneath the skirt, but they are there) need to be as long as the skirt part, or can I make it one length for all sizes?
> 
> Yes, I know I need a daughter  !
> Thanks !!!
> 
> Carla



Carla, My DD is 10 but she wears like a size 14 or 16! I measured her and from the waistband (top of skirt) to her knee is 14 inches (outseam). I wouldn't make the shorts underneath that long...probably only mid-thigh which would be about 9 or 10 inches (outseam). So to do this for a Size 10 you will have to downsize it a bit. And I agree about the length...it should be knee length. Then you can wear leggins with it in the winter and it would be sooo cute! I really like the skirt though...I can't wait to see the finished product!
Hope this helps!!!  

(I have an idea....go to a store that sells knee length size 10 skirts and measure the outseam!!!)


----------



## CastleCreations

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I love this...love the big appliques.  I ordered the Vida pattern yesterday along with a few others, and can't wait for it to get here!  What did you use to trace the pattern, and do you do a 5/8" seam allowance or 1/4"?



The good thing about the Vida is that the pattern is similar to those we buy. I just cut out the size I needed and I will be able to make that size and all of those smaller. I didn't use a seam allowance on the dress, just the straps. I just went up a size. Hope this helps..LOL


----------



## teresajoy

CastleCreations said:


> Get ready for Lots Of Lexie!! LOL, I made this outfit yesterday and haven't had the chance until now to post the pictures. I CASEd LisaZoe's idea with the big appliques. I LOVE how it came out! I can't believe that Lexie wanted Mickey on the front and NOT minnie. That's a first!




ELISA!!! I love this dress!!! All the detail in it really make it look special! Lexie is such a doll too!!! Another fantastic job!  


twob4him said:


> As you can see it was quite windy but it was sooooo warm and humid. I hope all of our Carolina friends are all safe and sound!


I love it when you post pictures from your day! That looks really cool! 



LouiesMama said:


> ok, who here has a tweenish sized daughter?  teresajoy?  twob4him?
> 
> I'm working on a skort pattern - it will have options for pleated, flounced, and ruffled.
> 
> I want it to be trendy, but I want it to be modest as well  .
> 
> I think I have it up to size 10 (across the hips is 15.5", which means about 2" overall bigger than standard size 10 hip size), but I am worried about length.  How long should I go with my funny "leg charts" on this one?  I'm thinking no one would want this below mid-knee length, right?  I could give instructions for up to ankle length, but I'm thinking it would be so weird looking (and fabric intensive) to go much longer than mid-knee.
> 
> This is what the skirt looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, what do you ladies think the maximum length I should do for a size 10?  Also - does the shorts part (hidden underneath the skirt, but they are there) need to be as long as the skirt part, or can I make it one length for all sizes?
> 
> Yes, I know I need a daughter  !
> Thanks !!!
> 
> Carla



OOOH!!!!!! I like it!!!! That is just adorable!! Could you go up to a 12 or 14 though??? Arminda is a 10 right now, but that is so cute, I know I'll want it for longer!!!

To answer your questions, I'd go just below the knee. Like Cathy said, I like the shorts underneath to be about mid-thigh. Arminda has had some that just barely cover her behind, and those were too short! I can measure her if you want.  And, if you need a tester, I'll gladly volunteer!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

LouiesMama said:


> ok, who here has a tweenish sized daughter? teresajoy? twob4him?
> 
> I'm working on a skort pattern - it will have options for pleated, flounced, and ruffled.
> 
> I want it to be trendy, but I want it to be modest as well  .
> 
> I think I have it up to size 10 (across the hips is 15.5", which means about 2" overall bigger than standard size 10 hip size), but I am worried about length. How long should I go with my funny "leg charts" on this one? I'm thinking no one would want this below mid-knee length, right? I could give instructions for up to ankle length, but I'm thinking it would be so weird looking (and fabric intensive) to go much longer than mid-knee.
> 
> This is what the skirt looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, what do you ladies think the maximum length I should do for a size 10? Also - does the shorts part (hidden underneath the skirt, but they are there) need to be as long as the skirt part, or can I make it one length for all sizes?
> 
> Yes, I know I need a daughter  !
> Thanks !!!
> 
> Carla


Very nice Carla!  Leighanna is sadly outgrowing the ruffles and the extra twirly skirts, but she would love this!  I would go to the knee or just above.
I too don't like to see her butt as she bends over!

If you need a tester, I know of one!


----------



## aimeeg

Black and Orange Strip Tights-

I am not sure where Jham got her but Gymboree has them for 2t and up and Hanna Anderson also has them. Do not wait to buy them because they will sell out. I was out of luck last year.


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

We went to Joann's today. They finally put out their Minnie dot. 
Whew! Lots of colors available too.  And the red looks just perfect! Very close to the original Hancock one.
We saw it in pink, black, navy, pale blue, and green.
I only got the red though. Have to plan on our next trip in Feb.

Also, we went to Cracker Barrel and they were having their porch sale. Guess what I saw? The Mrs. Potato Head shirt. And... it was 70% off. Needless to say I got a couple! 

Also picked up some corduroy and other prints to make my first Feliz dress. Hope it turns out as cute as it is in my mind!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

CastleCreations said:


> Get ready for Lots Of Lexie!! LOL, I made this outfit yesterday and haven't had the chance until now to post the pictures. I CASEd LisaZoe's idea with the big appliques. I LOVE how it came out! I can't believe that Lexie wanted Mickey on the front and NOT minnie. That's a first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ribbon on the bodice is Laser cut ribbon for scrap booking, but it works great in clothes too!


Love this! I might have to CAB you on this for our next trip!

Couple of questions. 
Where did you find the ribbon? 
And how do you make your appliques so big? Do you free hand draw them?

I am not that artistic, and if I can't print it from my printer, I am afraid I am out of luck!


----------



## princessmom29

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Love this! I might have to CAB you on this for our next trip!
> 
> Couple of questions.
> Where did you find the ribbon?
> And how do you make your appliques so big? Do you free hand draw them?
> 
> I am not that artistic, and if I can't print it from my printer, I am afraid I am out of luck!



I am just guessing, but i bet an overhead projector would work great for this (teacher talking here) just copy the coloring page or whatever onto a transparency, project and trace.


----------



## CastleCreations

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Love this! I might have to CAB you on this for our next trip!
> 
> Couple of questions.
> Where did you find the ribbon?
> And how do you make your appliques so big? Do you free hand draw them?
> 
> I am not that artistic, and if I can't print it from my printer, I am afraid I am out of luck!




I found the ribbon at a scrap booking store. I've had it for about a year and never used it. To make the big appliques, I found an image that I liked and saved it to my pictures. I opened it in a photo editing software, I use Photofiltre...it's easy to use. Anyway, I crop the photo in half, and print it as big as I can. Then I go back and undo the crop and print the other half. If the applique was really large, I suppose I could crop it into fourths..LOL 
Hope this helps...Glad you like it Tom...I'm jealous of your Potato head shirts..I just might have to go and see if our CB has any..


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

princessmom29 said:


> I am just guessing, but i bet an overhead projector would work great for this (teacher talking here) just copy the coloring page or whatever onto a transparency, project and trace.


Great idea! I think the library rents these out. Hmmmm???


CastleCreations said:


> I found the ribbon at a scrap booking store. I've had it for about a year and never used it. To make the big appliques, I found an image that I liked and saved it to my pictures. I opened it in a photo editing software, I use Photofiltre...it's easy to use. Anyway, I crop the photo in half, and print it as big as I can. Then I go back and undo the crop and print the other half. If the applique was really large, I suppose I could crop it into fourths..LOL
> Hope this helps...Glad you like it Tom...I'm jealous of your Potato head shirts..I just might have to go and see if our CB has any..


Thanks for the info. I might have to try to do it this way.
I couldn't believe it when I saw the Mrs.PH shirts. I almost bought all of them, but I did leave a few on the rack!


----------



## glorib

princessmom29 said:


> I am just guessing, but i bet an overhead projector would work great for this (teacher talking here) just copy the coloring page or whatever onto a transparency, project and trace.



That's what I've done for my large appliques!  My grandma was a teacher and she gave me her old overhead projector!  I was beyond thrilled - she thought I had lost my mind!   

Castle, that mickey/minnie dress is too cute!  Great job!


----------



## jham

tadamom said:


> Jeanne -- Jham --  I have to know.....where did you get Lily's orange/black striped tights????



Gymboree


----------



## CampbellScot

CastleCreations said:


> Get ready for Lots Of Lexie!! LOL, I made this outfit yesterday and haven't had the chance until now to post the pictures. I CASEd LisaZoe's idea with the big appliques. I LOVE how it came out! I can't believe that Lexie wanted Mickey on the front and NOT minnie. That's a first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ribbon on the bodice is Laser cut ribbon for scrap booking, but it works great in clothes too!



FABULOUS Dahling, just FABULOUS...as always my dear!

Lexie is so cute and she looks very happy with her new dress! I LOVE Minnie's expression!

you deserve a


----------



## twob4him

I haven't gotten around to ordering tights yet but I found this cool website with lots-o-tights!!!!

Click here


----------



## jham

Claremolly:  Love the pictures of Clare and Molly! Such cute girls!  I found myself saying "I need one of those diaper holders for our next trip!  Not sure what I was thinking...Lily'd better be potty trained by our next trip!   



LisaZoe said:


> I certainly don't mind you doing a similar tee. Here's the image I used for the pattern: http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a380/jkthunder/indy/iNDIANA.jpg



THANK YOU!!



CampbellScot said:


> now the promise of an actual chitty chat with Miss Lily herself is more than enough reason to be at the Dismeet!!! Then again...she has frequented my dreams once or twice so we are already old friends!



I'd "let" you hold her and talk to her ALL NIGHT LONG!   



GoofyDoo said:


> Thank you for the encouragement and for welcoming me!   I'm a little nervous about posting this--it's definitely nothing too exciting (except to Clay and me!), but here are his Scooby Doo pajama pants. It's the first thing I've made, ever, ever. Well, except for the few stitches I sewed on my high school home-ec project (I watched my Grandma make the rest of it--LOL!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pleasantly surprised. There were no huge snags and everything went fairly smoothly. It's not perfect, but it has encouraged me, so now I'm going to make Shay Lynne a nightgown!! Clay wants a Scooby Doo PJ top, but the material is too scratchy, I think. I wish I knew how to applique the words "Ruh-roh" on a tee or something, but I haven't a clue how. And I'm not brave enough yet to attempt it!!



Great job Amy!  And whenever I see Fred, I think I will ALWAYS think of Clay.



CastleCreations said:


> Get ready for Lots Of Lexie!! LOL, I made this outfit yesterday and haven't had the chance until now to post the pictures. I CASEd LisaZoe's idea with the big appliques. I LOVE how it came out! I can't believe that Lexie wanted Mickey on the front and NOT minnie. That's a first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ribbon on the bodice is Laser cut ribbon for scrap booking, but it works great in clothes too!



I love it!  I have just been thinking about a Mickey/Minnie Vida!



LouiesMama said:


> ok, who here has a tweenish sized daughter?  teresajoy?  twob4him?
> 
> I'm working on a skort pattern - it will have options for pleated, flounced, and ruffled.
> 
> I want it to be trendy, but I want it to be modest as well  .
> 
> I think I have it up to size 10 (across the hips is 15.5", which means about 2" overall bigger than standard size 10 hip size), but I am worried about length.  How long should I go with my funny "leg charts" on this one?  I'm thinking no one would want this below mid-knee length, right?  I could give instructions for up to ankle length, but I'm thinking it would be so weird looking (and fabric intensive) to go much longer than mid-knee.
> 
> This is what the skirt looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, what do you ladies think the maximum length I should do for a size 10?  Also - does the shorts part (hidden underneath the skirt, but they are there) need to be as long as the skirt part, or can I make it one length for all sizes?
> 
> Yes, I know I need a daughter  !
> Thanks !!!
> 
> Carla



Carla, My DD11 wears a size 12 (and would love this skirt!)   Her waist to the middle of her kneecap is 17"-18" depending on where you decide her waist is  I agree in the knee-length or slightly above.  I also agree that the shorts can be shorter, as long as the coverage is there!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> We went to Joann's today. They finally put out their Minnie dot.
> Whew! Lots of colors available too.  And the red looks just perfect! Very close to the original Hancock one.
> We saw it in pink, black, navy, pale blue, and green.
> I only got the red though. Have to plan on our next trip in Feb.
> 
> Also, we went to Cracker Barrel and they were having their porch sale. Guess what I saw? The Mrs. Potato Head shirt. And... it was 70% off. Needless to say I got a couple!
> 
> Also picked up some corduroy and other prints to make my first Feliz dress. Hope it turns out as cute as it is in my mind!



Wah!  I want my Joanns to get Minnie Dot!  Not sure why, just that I'm obsessed with polka dots.   I can't wait to see the Feliz!  That is a gorgeous pattern!  You will probably talk me into that one too  

Jayden just got invited to a birthday party on Friday.  She is supposed to wear a poodle skirt.   Guess I need to make one of those now too.


----------



## Stephres

LouiesMama said:


>



That is great! We love the skorts here! 

I was thinking of making something like that with some corduroy I just bought. I didn't think ruffles would be appropriate but a pleated skirt would be cute. A pleated skort would be perfect!

*Elisa: *that is perfect! My sister-in-law walked by when I was looking at it and remarked on how cute it is, so a non-sewer thinks it's awesome too!


----------



## peachygreen

Somehow making a bag sounds a whole lot easier before you get to the whole boxing out the corners part.  Maybe I need to get some sleep before I try to figure out how to sew my two bags together.  I flipped it right side out just to see what it will ultimately look like and I love it.  (if I can just figure out how to put it together).  It will be a great little trick-or-treat bag.  

I'm using the halloween Mickey Fabric for the trick or treat bag, lined with some really cool blue material that has white stars and darker blue swirls on it for the lining.

But just when I think I have most of the instructions figured out I get confused again.  This bag might defeat me.  

If I figure this one out successfully, I think I might try for a small tote with some scrap material I have to put her travel toys, etc in.  That way she can handle her own bag of stuff on the plane.


----------



## peachygreen

LouiesMama said:


> ok, who here has a tweenish sized daughter?  teresajoy?  twob4him?
> 
> I'm working on a skort pattern - it will have options for pleated, flounced, and ruffled.
> 
> I want it to be trendy, but I want it to be modest as well  .
> 
> I think I have it up to size 10 (across the hips is 15.5", which means about 2" overall bigger than standard size 10 hip size), but I am worried about length.  How long should I go with my funny "leg charts" on this one?  I'm thinking no one would want this below mid-knee length, right?  I could give instructions for up to ankle length, but I'm thinking it would be so weird looking (and fabric intensive) to go much longer than mid-knee.
> 
> This is what the skirt looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, what do you ladies think the maximum length I should do for a size 10?  Also - does the shorts part (hidden underneath the skirt, but they are there) need to be as long as the skirt part, or can I make it one length for all sizes?
> 
> Yes, I know I need a daughter  !
> Thanks !!!
> 
> Carla




My 9 year old niece would love this skort.  I agree that mid knee length would probably be the max length for a skirt like that.


----------



## xdanielleax

I made Violette's Animal Kingdom outfit tonight.  It's the pinafore dress from ycmt.  I had some issues with the bodice and don't know if I did it correctly but, it'll do..hehe..  I'm going to add a gold bow to the mickey head to make it minnie.  I found this beautiful african batik and gold fabric from walmart.  I'm thinking of making a newsboy cap to go with it.  Do you think that would go?  I'm also going to put black capri leggings underneath.


----------



## sahm1000

CastleCreations said:


> Get ready for Lots Of Lexie!! LOL, I made this outfit yesterday and haven't had the chance until now to post the pictures. I CASEd LisaZoe's idea with the big appliques. I LOVE how it came out! I can't believe that Lexie wanted Mickey on the front and NOT minnie. That's a first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ribbon on the bodice is Laser cut ribbon for scrap booking, but it works great in clothes too!




Very cute dress!   I love it!

Now I'm really jealous that I didn't get started on my stuff earlier and instead of rushing everything for this trip.  However, I know my stuff wouldn't have been that good!

Anyway, still sewing, I've got two more dresses to finish for each of my girls and I'm done, oh, and a t-shirt for each.  Hmm, hope I finish!

Quick question for anyone that knows...........I want to do a sash around the waist of one of the dresses, how big should I make it?  I am using the simply sweet boutique dress pattern if that helps.  I am wondering about the length and the width.  Thanks for any help you can give me!


----------



## peachygreen

Okay so I finished the bag and realized that I put the straps on the wrong way.  Its functional and works well for a trick or treat bag for a 2 year old, but its not right.  I may have to try this again.  I have extra material.  




The sad thing is that I didn't notice that the handles weren't right until I took a picture.  Maybe I should have pulled out a totebag to look at when I was sewing this together.   

I took a picture of the inside of the bag.  That doesn't quite look right does it?


----------



## DesigningMouse

Wow, everyone has made such adorable things since my last stop in visit.  Keep your fingers crossed for me in hopes that w/in the next couple of weeks I'll be able to make some things for my own kids for a change,lol.  I had planned on making my oldest's entire back to school wardrobe but I couldn't because I had too many orders.  But she's picked some things she wants me to make so I really want to get them done for her.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Started working on the pettiskirt - I found a setting that will make the fabric a 4:1 ratio & a 2:1 but not a 3:1 on the ruffler foot, I decided to go with the 4:1 - it will mean more fabric but that means more fluff. I hopefully will get to sew some riffles in the morning when I get home from work. They when the first layer is done I will decide if I am going to make a second layer or if I should have made the layers not as ruffled. 

I finished (mostly) Juliet's Peter Pan costume - I even made shoe covers! I had to shorten the shorts and someone is giving me a Peter Pan hat if she can find it or we will get one at Disney unless I have time to try to make one.


http://render1.snapfish.com/render2...KUp7BHSHqqy7XH6gX0QooG|Rup6aQQ|/of=50,295,442

http://render-2.snapfish.com/render...KUp7BHSHqqy7XH6gX0QPae|Rup6G00|/of=50,590,393


----------



## teresajoy

sahm1000 said:


> Quick question for anyone that knows...........I want to do a sash around the waist of one of the dresses, how big should I make it?  I am using the simply sweet boutique dress pattern if that helps.  I am wondering about the length and the width.  Thanks for any help you can give me!



I make the sash about 3" wide (finished length) and I cut two strips the width of my material, so it would be about 90" long. 

You could make is shorter, but I never feel like cutting it, so I just sew the strips together. 

Hope that helps! 

Now, I need to go to bed. Heather and Mom are throwing us a 20th anniversary party today (Sunday)!!!!!  I'm so excited! 

(although it is actually  20 years, 1 month and 1 day!)


----------



## Tinka_Belle

CastleCreations said:


> The good thing about the Vida is that the pattern is similar to those we buy. I just cut out the size I needed and I will be able to make that size and all of those smaller. I didn't use a seam allowance on the dress, just the straps. I just went up a size. Hope this helps..LOL


 That's how I do mine. I don't like trying to figure out how much to add to the pieces.



twob4him said:


> I haven't gotten around to ordering tights yet but I found this cool website with lots-o-tights!!!!
> 
> Click here


Thanks for the link. I have it bookmarked. I think that Jenna needs some of these.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

is there a way to post pics if they are not on Photobucket? I am not at home so I can't put my pics in photobucket right now but they are on snapfish.


----------



## eyor44

Could someone please explain in simple English how to make the wonderful appliques you all use of the characters? My daughter passed by while I was looking at some and just insisted she had to have a dress like one on here. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I am not a seamstress, but I try. I am better by hand than with a machine, although I do make some pretty good quilts if I do say so myself. My grandmother taught me how to make those. These are tied quilts, not patched. Anyway OT, I would appreciate any info possible on the appliques.


----------



## LouiesMama

Jajone said:


> I have a DD9 and she would not wear it longer than knee length, probably shorter. I could measure her later if you think it would be helpful. I think one length for the shorts would work fine. Let me know if you need a tester





Steve's Girl said:


> Yeah!  Tween stuff!  My dd is only 7, but thinks she is 15.  She doesn't want anything with ruffles, etc.  She wears a size 8 to 10 depending on sizing, etc.  My daughter would definitely wear this, but would probably like it just above the knee.  My daughter has a couple of similar type skirts from Old Navy and Gymboree and the shorts are shorter than the skirt by a few inches.  Let me know if you want me to measure/photograph a few of the skirts we have.





twob4him said:


> Carla, My DD is 10 but she wears like a size 14 or 16! I measured her and from the waistband (top of skirt) to her knee is 14 inches (outseam). I wouldn't make the shorts underneath that long...probably only mid-thigh which would be about 9 or 10 inches (outseam). So to do this for a Size 10 you will have to downsize it a bit. And I agree about the length...it should be knee length. Then you can wear leggins with it in the winter and it would be sooo cute! I really like the skirt though...I can't wait to see the finished product!
> Hope this helps!!!
> 
> (I have an idea....go to a store that sells knee length size 10 skirts and measure the outseam!!!)





teresajoy said:


> OOOH!!!!!! I like it!!!! That is just adorable!! Could you go up to a 12 or 14 though??? Arminda is a 10 right now, but that is so cute, I know I'll want it for longer!!!
> 
> To answer your questions, I'd go just below the knee. Like Cathy said, I like the shorts underneath to be about mid-thigh. Arminda has had some that just barely cover her behind, and those were too short! I can measure her if you want.  And, if you need a tester, I'll gladly volunteer!





PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Very nice Carla!  Leighanna is sadly outgrowing the ruffles and the extra twirly skirts, but she would love this!  I would go to the knee or just above.
> I too don't like to see her butt as she bends over!
> 
> If you need a tester, I know of one!





jham said:


> Carla, My DD11 wears a size 12 (and would love this skirt!)   Her waist to the middle of her kneecap is 17"-18" depending on where you decide her waist is  I agree in the knee-length or slightly above.  I also agree that the shorts can be shorter, as long as the coverage is there!





Stephres said:


> That is great! We love the skorts here!
> 
> I was thinking of making something like that with some corduroy I just bought. I didn't think ruffles would be appropriate but a pleated skirt would be cute. A pleated skort would be perfect!





peachygreen said:


> My 9 year old niece would love this skort.  I agree that mid knee length would probably be the max length for a skirt like that.



 

Thanks for all the great feedback, ladies and Tom!  Based on your input and what I have seen in the mall, I'll have the lengths range from mid-thigh and mid knee.  I'll just do the shorts in one length, and will be sure to make them roomy enough  .
And I will go ahead and make it go up size 12, just for ya'll 

When I was in high school in the late 80's, our skirts and shorts had to fall BELOW the knee.  It was ridiculous! We'd wear knit skirts that were regulation length, and then would roll them up at the waistband when we got out the of hallway.


----------



## minnie2

GoofyDoo said:


> I got a new sewing machine! As some of you may remember, my family was chosen for the BigGive for my son Clay's wish Trip at the end of July/early August. I was so inspired that now I am going to attempt to learn to sew!! I just bought a Brother CS 6000. I have some really cute fabric to make something for Shay Lynne, but since I knew I'd be sewing on it today, I chickened out and got some different, cheaper fabric for pajamas for the twins to use for my first attempts. Clay wanted this Scooby Doo camouflage stuff that doesn't seem very soft to me, but he liked it. I cut everything out last night and it seems to be OK. I even already ironed the hem line thingies. NOW is the hard part. I am staring at this machine and it has so many little contraptions that go with it...I don't know what any of them are. I am now going to attempt to read the instruction manual (I hate doing that!) and figger out how to thread this thing....
> 
> Thank you to HeatherSue and TeresaJoy for all your help in getting me started. I might post a pic later on...or not (depends on how embarrassing). Clay is so cute...he's been watching me through the entire thing. He is ready for some jammies. Ima make y'all proud!!!


I am so glad you were inspired by these great people here!  Your son is a cutie pie!  The pants came out fabulous!  




peachygreen said:


> My Minnie Mouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And showing off the bloomers.  I went with the lace trim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some yellow croc look a-likes for her to wear on her feet and we'll get ears when we are there.
> 
> ETA:  Forgive the piles of laundry and unmade bed.  Its laundry day,


so sweet!  I love minnie.  i couldn't even notice anything else other then your great dress and your adorable little girl.



clairemolly said:


> Here are some pics from Claire's first day of Kindergarten yesterday.  I don't have any of her getting on the bus, since it was pouring down rain.  I can't believe she is old enough to be going to school already!   The good news is that she loved it...so much in fact that she has been playing school with her dolls all morning!


Too cute!  they grow up far too fast don't they?



clairemolly said:


> I finally got pictures of Molly in 2 of her outfits for our trip.  They aren't the best, but she doesn't like to sit or stand still.
> 
> Here is her version of the fish dress.  I made capris to go with hers, which is more shirt length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is her outfit to match Claire's dress in this fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made some odds and ends for our trip.  I made my first Twistable Roll-Up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also used a denim zippered bag I found at Joanne's a while back and covered it to make a bag for Claire on the plane.  If I had to do it over again, I would just make it from scratch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One last thing...I found the link to this pattern in the bookmarks.  I made a diaper case for Molly so I don't have to lug the whole bag into the Restroom for diaper changes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, after I got it finished, DH said I should put a little handle on the back to loop a finger through.  I told him next time he should pipe up before I am finished...but I did it anyways.
> 
> The pattern is very easy and went together in about 1/2 hour...I plan on making another one for me and some for baby gifts.


LOVE the outfits!  Molly is so sweet!  
Cute bag and the diaper holder is great too.  Love the material!  



teresajoy said:


> That looks great!!! What part gave you problems?


Oh man ALOT of it!  1st with the pants i did the make your own pattern and once they were finished or so I thought they were VERY LOW rise.  Thankfully I had some extra material from the green and I fudged it and added a few inches to the top of the pants so now they match the bottom and it looks like I meant it to be that way.  So now I am nervous to make anther pair .  So i just have to make sure I have enough extra material incase I have to do a fix again then figure out what I did wrong.

With the top.  figuring out how the bodice and the sleeves go together from the pictures So I just di how I thought they should go rather then trying to fallow the directions perfectly.  and it came out so no biggie.  The big thing was cutting the skirt part  I couldn't find where it said how long it should be so I guessed. and I miss read something and I cut the fabrice double what it should be around.  Then a day later when I went back to it it al looked like it was going to be too short but way to much fabric gathered.  so I figured no biggie I will just sew the pieces on top of each other and so what if there is a seem.  So i did that and zig zagged the edges closed.  Then I get this bright idea and said hum let me hold them up to Nikki to see and it was so long it was a dress!  Then my seem ripper and I became buddies for over 2 hours.  then the fold in have mark the dots for the gathering was too confusing so I said screw it ad I will do it my way I know.  It probably isn't hard at all to do the gathering that way but at that point I was done wit the project. .  Don't get me wrong I love the pattern and am thrilled to have it but for some reason I was totally confused making it.  You have to understand I can be very ditzy!   I think this is one of my favorite outfits finished but man it took me awhile to do and I was so confused.  I LOVE that it is so versatile and there are so may ways you can do it but I think that is what confused me.  Like I said it is just me being a ditz.  I am defiantly making it again and have a dress planned and I actually want to start it now BUT I really need to at least make Kyle his cars bowling shirt to be fair.  He got noting for the 1st day of school and hasn't gotten any new things from me in awhile so I feel guilty.  when I do make the dress I have planned I may have to pm you for help in cutting!!!!!!


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> Very cute!  If you want to see some examples of this top as one piece bodices, you can look in the photobucket account under "portrait peasant top".


thanks!  I have seen so many on here and I love how they look but after making one i wanted to figure out HOW to do it since it wasn't in the pattern.  I do love the look of that top though!  It is so versatile for almost any age since it is so popular.



CastleCreations said:


> Get ready for Lots Of Lexie!! LOL, I made this outfit yesterday and haven't had the chance until now to post the pictures. I CASEd LisaZoe's idea with the big appliques. I LOVE how it came out! I can't believe that Lexie wanted Mickey on the front and NOT minnie. That's a first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ribbon on the bodice is Laser cut ribbon for scrap booking, but it works great in clothes too!


Wanna make me one????  I love it!  



GoofyDoo said:


> I definitely do want to learn to applique, and I know nothing!! So thank you for helping me out with the grocery list!! That really is true about how kids feel about what we make. I can already see it. Clay watched me the entire time!! And we had to go to a birthday party earlier and he said "Can't these pants just be real clothes?". He wanted to wear his new PJs to the party.  My older kids made fun of me when I ordered my sewing machine and, well, actually they made fun of my new sewing basket!!! They called me "grandma". But then they saw Clay's PJs and Madison actually had the nerve to ask me to make her some! I told her "no" since she made fun of me.   Ty admitted they were cooler than he expected, too.
> 
> I did buy several CarlaC patterns, and I decided to go with the pants first since "Easy" was part of the title.  I will definitely be referring to the tutorials on appligue. I've been looking at the kids' things from the BigGive and I am baffled as to how to stitch like that. Seriously, I can't imagine ever stitching that perfectly!!!! I actually think the rest of it sounds a little more manageable. Hopefully I'll get there. First I want to see if I can make a gown without a major screw-up....
> 
> That's Clay's poor little Fred shirt that he's outgrown but won't give up. I guess I need to buy him a new one! OR I could learn to applique!! I got flannel for her nightgown. Is it hard to sew on? It didn't seem stretchy, so I'm going to try it. I think I'll do the Portrait Peasant thingy and make it long with long sleeves. It's too hot for that right now, but that's what she says she wants so she can wear it at Christmas (although it's not a very Christmas-y fabric).
> 
> Thanks for the self-esteem!!!


I would have said the same thing to my kids if they picked on me for making it then wanted one!  You really did a great job!  glad Clay liked it so much.



twob4him said:


>


Great pictures your girls are just so cute!  I love when you post these little day trips you take it makes me want to join you 



LouiesMama said:


> ok, who here has a tweenish sized daughter?  teresajoy?  twob4him?
> 
> I'm working on a skort pattern - it will have options for pleated, flounced, and ruffled.
> 
> I want it to be trendy, but I want it to be modest as well  .
> 
> I think I have it up to size 10 (across the hips is 15.5", which means about 2" overall bigger than standard size 10 hip size), but I am worried about length.  How long should I go with my funny "leg charts" on this one?  I'm thinking no one would want this below mid-knee length, right?  I could give instructions for up to ankle length, but I'm thinking it would be so weird looking (and fabric intensive) to go much longer than mid-knee.
> 
> This is what the skirt looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, what do you ladies think the maximum length I should do for a size 10?  Also - does the shorts part (hidden underneath the skirt, but they are there) need to be as long as the skirt part, or can I make it one length for all sizes?
> 
> Yes, I know I need a daughter  !
> Thanks !!!
> 
> Carla


Nikki is 8 but she is tiny for her age.  She likes the big girl clothes and the little girl stuff.  She is bordering in size on a lot of these things.  for length she usually needs an 8 but a size 6 everywhere else.

 Maybe adding some kind of explanation how to adjust the patters would be wonderful too.

 As for the legnth I would say knee legnth not any longer.  I can ask Nikki what she thinks when she wakes up.  She is in 3rd grade so you would get it almost from a soon to be tween source   If you look at a lot of the stores now the hot clothes skirts for tweens are actually like a little rumba skirt.  They are really cute but a bit short imo.  Nik has this cute pleated one with a stretchy waist and cute pleats with the shorts o the inside that she loves too though!  She got it last yr but it still fits even though it is really wore out.  I can take pictures of it if you want?  It is similar to what I think you might be going for.

 I love the idea of shorts underneath!  I would make them like reg short length and maybe add a note o how to make them longer if the person making it wanted them longer.

Any chance you will be making a pattern for leggings for sized 8+?????  

 I LOVE that you  are going into the tween line!  It means I can still make things for my dd!


----------



## minnie2

xdanielleax said:


> I made Violette's Animal Kingdom outfit tonight.  It's the pinafore dress from ycmt.  I had some issues with the bodice and don't know if I did it correctly but, it'll do..hehe..  I'm going to add a gold bow to the mickey head to make it minnie.  I found this beautiful african batik and gold fabric from walmart.  I'm thinking of making a newsboy cap to go with it.  Do you think that would go?  I'm also going to put black capri leggings underneath.


cute!  I like the idea of leggings under.  The newsboy cap would be cute.



peachygreen said:


> Okay so I finished the bag and realized that I put the straps on the wrong way.  Its functional and works well for a trick or treat bag for a 2 year old, but its not right.  I may have to try this again.  I have extra material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sad thing is that I didn't notice that the handles weren't right until I took a picture.  Maybe I should have pulled out a totebag to look at when I was sewing this together.
> 
> I took a picture of the inside of the bag.  That doesn't quite look right does it?


I have that material ad wanted to make a trick or treat bag too.  Yours is great!  so what if the handles aren't right!  



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Started working on the pettiskirt - I found a setting that will make the fabric a 4:1 ratio & a 2:1 but not a 3:1 on the ruffler foot, I decided to go with the 4:1 - it will mean more fabric but that means more fluff. I hopefully will get to sew some riffles in the morning when I get home from work. They when the first layer is done I will decide if I am going to make a second layer or if I should have made the layers not as ruffled.
> 
> I finished (mostly) Juliet's Peter Pan costume - I even made shoe covers! I had to shorten the shorts and someone is giving me a Peter Pan hat if she can find it or we will get one at Disney unless I have time to try to make one.
> 
> 
> http://render1.snapfish.com/render2...KUp7BHSHqqy7XH6gX0QooG|Rup6aQQ|/of=50,295,442
> 
> http://render-2.snapfish.com/render...KUp7BHSHqqy7XH6gX0QPae|Rup6G00|/of=50,590,393


links didn't work I can't wait to see the pettiskirt i am itching to make one for Nik!



teresajoy said:


> I make the sash about 3" wide (finished length) and I cut two strips the width of my material, so it would be about 90" long.
> 
> You could make is shorter, but I never feel like cutting it, so I just sew the strips together.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Now, I need to go to bed. Heather and Mom are throwing us a 20th anniversary party today (Sunday)!!!!!  I'm so excited!
> 
> (although it is actually  20 years, 1 month and 1 day!)


How sweet of them!  Enjoy the party!!!!!!!


----------



## revrob

I've made a few things that I thought I'd share.












This crown had been posted here by someone (?) and I could never stitch the round part, so I decided that I would digitize it and have the machine work for me.  Several of you may remember this pettiskirt.


----------



## HeatherSue

CastleCreations said:


>


I love it!! It looks perfect and I love the Minnie on the back, too!



GoofyDoo said:


> I definitely do want to learn to applique, and I know nothing!! So thank you for helping me out with the grocery list!! That really is true about how kids feel about what we make. I can already see it. Clay watched me the entire time!! And we had to go to a birthday party earlier and he said "Can't these pants just be real clothes?". He wanted to wear his new PJs to the party.  My older kids made fun of me when I ordered my sewing machine and, well, actually they made fun of my new sewing basket!!! They called me "grandma". But then they saw Clay's PJs and Madison actually had the nerve to ask me to make her some! I told her "no" since she made fun of me.  Ty admitted they were cooler than he expected, too.
> 
> I did buy several CarlaC patterns, and I decided to go with the pants first since "Easy" was part of the title. I will definitely be referring to the tutorials on appligue. I've been looking at the kids' things from the BigGive and I am baffled as to how to stitch like that. Seriously, I can't imagine ever stitching that perfectly!!!! I actually think the rest of it sounds a little more manageable. Hopefully I'll get there. First I want to see if I can make a gown without a major screw-up....
> 
> That's Clay's poor little Fred shirt that he's outgrown but won't give up. I guess I need to buy him a new one! OR I could learn to applique!! I got flannel for her nightgown. Is it hard to sew on? It didn't seem stretchy, so I'm going to try it. I think I'll do the Portrait Peasant thingy and make it long with long sleeves. It's too hot for that right now, but that's what she says she wants so she can wear it at Christmas (although it's not a very Christmas-y fabric).
> 
> Thanks for the self-esteem!!!


I was thinking you could cut Fred off the front of that t-shirt and do a simple applique of him onto a bigger shirt, too!

How dare the kids call you "grandma" because you bought a machine!   Just for that, you need to make them something really ugly and make them wear it! 



peachygreen said:


> I spent a small fortune at the fabric store today.  I bought some material to make a shirt for my eldest neice for Christmas and maybe something coordinting for the youngest.  I also got the bright idea that I could make a Jane Banks Dress for Megan to wear for our 1900 Park Fare Breakfast, so I bought some fabric and I am going to try to make shift something for it.  we'll see how it comes out.  The good news is the fabric for that was on sale.  Yesterday I also bought like 10 yards of flannel to make matching nightgowns for my DD and my 2 neices for Christmas.  I think I'll have enought to make some easy fit pants for the 2 elder girls (who live in NY where it gets much colder than it does here in Houston).  I decided I need to start planning some non Disney outfits.


Yep, it sounds like you've caught the sewing bug!



twob4him said:


>


Love the beach pics!  I'm glad the storm didn't get too bad for you.



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I too don't like to see her butt as she bends over!


I know what you mean, but we have the problem from the opposite end!  I have a hard time finding jeans and pants that aren't too low on Tessa.  So, she ends up wearing a lot of long shirts to cover up the top of her pants!



glorib said:


> That's what I've done for my large appliques!  My grandma was a teacher and she gave me her old overhead projector!  I was beyond thrilled - she thought I had lost my mind!


Isn't it funny the things we get excited over now?  My grandma gave me a big cutting mat and I was over the moon!  



xdanielleax said:


>


Wow, that is SO cool!!!  I've never seen an AK outfit like that. It's great!!  I love the idea of the hat with it.  It'll be adorable!



peachygreen said:


>


Hey, the handles make it "custom".  From now on, you did that on purpose!    I think it looks great!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I finished (mostly) Juliet's Peter Pan costume - I even made shoe covers! I had to shorten the shorts and someone is giving me a Peter Pan hat if she can find it or we will get one at Disney unless I have time to try to make one.
> 
> 
> http://render1.snapfish.com/render2...KUp7BHSHqqy7XH6gX0QooG|Rup6aQQ|/of=50,295,442
> 
> http://render-2.snapfish.com/render...KUp7BHSHqqy7XH6gX0QPae|Rup6G00|/of=50,590,393


I guess you already figured out we can't see your pics.  Darn! I'm not sure how to use snapfish to post pictures.  Sorry!  



teresajoy said:


> Now, I need to go to bed. Heather and Mom are throwing us a 20th anniversary party today (Sunday)!!!!!  I'm so excited!
> 
> (although it is actually  20 years, 1 month and 1 day!)


YAY!!  I'm so excited!!! I'll see you in a few hours!!



eyor44 said:


> Could someone please explain in simple English how to make the wonderful appliques you all use of the characters? My daughter passed by while I was looking at some and just insisted she had to have a dress like one on here. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I am not a seamstress, but I try. I am better by hand than with a machine, although I do make some pretty good quilts if I do say so myself. My grandmother taught me how to make those. These are tied quilts, not patched. Anyway OT, I would appreciate any info possible on the appliques.


Well, I wasn't going to post it since I got made fun of so much (), but I wrote an applique tutorial and it's in the bookmarks.  LisaZoe also wrote one, and there are several others in there.  Just look under "Applique", "Applique how-to".  We all do it a little differently, but the basics are the same.



LouiesMama said:


> Thanks for all the great feedback, ladies and Tom!  Based on your input and what I have seen in the mall, I'll have the lengths range from mid-thigh and mid knee.  I'll just do the shorts in one length, and will be sure to make them roomy enough  .
> And I will go ahead and make it go up size 12, just for ya'll
> 
> When I was in high school in the late 80's, our skirts and shorts had to fall BELOW the knee.  It was ridiculous! We'd wear knit skirts that were regulation length, and then would roll them up at the waistband when we got out the of hallway.


I know you've got lots of input on this. But, I wanted to throw in my 2 cents.  I was thinking you could make it go just below the knee. That way, you could appeal to the people that are making these for school uniforms as well as people looking for a more fashionable look.  It's going to be great, either way!



minnie2 said:


> I LOVE that it is so versatile and there are so may ways you can do it but I think that is what confused me.



Oh yeah, I remember you telling us that you have a hard time with directions!  We're always here for you if you have questions!


----------



## CastleCreations

revrob said:


> I've made a few things that I thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This crown had been posted here by someone (?) and I could never stitch the round part, so I decided that I would digitize it and have the machine work for me.  Several of you may remember this pettiskirt.



Your Aurora dress is almost exactly the same as a Cinderella that I just did. I know you didn't case it, cause I never posted pictures of it... We even used the same fabrics...weird huh?


----------



## Stephres

xdanielleax said:


>



That is beautiful: I love batik. I think a hat will be great!



peachygreen said:


>



I have almost done that with the handles almost every time I make a bag. I run back and forth from the computer (where the instructions are) to the dining room and then I realize they are not on correctly and I have to repin everything!

I think the lining looks great! Who examines the inside anyway?



teresajoy said:


> Now, I need to go to bed. Heather and Mom are throwing us a 20th anniversary party today (Sunday)!!!!!  I'm so excited!
> 
> (although it is actually  20 years, 1 month and 1 day!)



Happy anniversary!


----------



## billwendy

LouiesMama said:


> Thanks for all the great feedback, ladies and Tom!  Based on your input and what I have seen in the mall, I'll have the lengths range from mid-thigh and mid knee.  I'll just do the shorts in one length, and will be sure to make them roomy enough  .
> And I will go ahead and make it go up size 12, just for ya'll
> 
> When I was in high school in the late 80's, our skirts and shorts had to fall BELOW the knee.  It was ridiculous! We'd wear knit skirts that were regulation length, and then would roll them up at the waistband when we got out the of hallway.



Thanks so much for considering larger sizes - its so sad when the kids outgrow the pattern but still want to wear the clothes...this is a great idea - I use your easyfit pants pattern for pj bottoms, and would LOVE if they went up to a 16!!!!!!! One of my friends 10 year olds still loves for me to make his PJ's, but he outgrew the pattern!!! lol!!!!


----------



## Twins+2more

we've been SO busy with the funeral and all, but I wanted to say that I got some purple and black tights, but they had orange and black...and pink and black for $4 a pair at KROGER.  Yep, the grocery store.


----------



## minnie2

revrob said:


> I've made a few things that I thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This crown had been posted here by someone (?) and I could never stitch the round part, so I decided that I would digitize it and have the machine work for me.  Several of you may remember this pettiskirt.


Love that!  Nikki would flip for it!


----------



## aimeeg

twob4him said:


> I haven't gotten around to ordering tights yet but I found this cool website with lots-o-tights!!!!
> 
> Click here




I would stay far away from these tights! They are awful!! They give your kids cankles!!! ewwwwww


----------



## jham

xdanielleax said:


> I made Violette's Animal Kingdom outfit tonight.  It's the pinafore dress from ycmt.  I had some issues with the bodice and don't know if I did it correctly but, it'll do..hehe..  I'm going to add a gold bow to the mickey head to make it minnie.  I found this beautiful african batik and gold fabric from walmart.  I'm thinking of making a newsboy cap to go with it.  Do you think that would go?  I'm also going to put black capri leggings underneath.



Violette will look so cute in that!  I like the hat idea.



peachygreen said:


> Okay so I finished the bag and realized that I put the straps on the wrong way.  Its functional and works well for a trick or treat bag for a 2 year old, but its not right.  I may have to try this again.  I have extra material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sad thing is that I didn't notice that the handles weren't right until I took a picture.  Maybe I should have pulled out a totebag to look at when I was sewing this together.
> 
> I took a picture of the inside of the bag.  That doesn't quite look right does it?



still looks great!



LouiesMama said:


> And I will go ahead and make it go up size 12, just for ya'll



 Thank you Carla!  



revrob said:


> I've made a few things that I thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This crown had been posted here by someone (?) and I could never stitch the round part, so I decided that I would digitize it and have the machine work for me.  Several of you may remember this pettiskirt.



I love the Aurora dress!  Is that a pillowcase or a fabric panel?  I'm the one that posted that crown pattern.  Once again you make me REALLY wish I had an embroidery machine!


----------



## aimeeg

LouiesMama said:


> Thanks for all the great feedback, ladies and Tom!  Based on your input and what I have seen in the mall, I'll have the lengths range from mid-thigh and mid knee.  I'll just do the shorts in one length, and will be sure to make them roomy enough  .
> And I will go ahead and make it go up size 12, just for ya'll
> 
> When I was in high school in the late 80's, our skirts and shorts had to fall BELOW the knee.  It was ridiculous! We'd wear knit skirts that were regulation length, and then would roll them up at the waistband when we got out the of hallway.



LOL!! Me too!! We had to wear our uniform skirts below the knee. Our Mom's would hem them and we had to take the hems out. Then we would roll- we had to unroll. At one point we duct taped our skirts. Finally I cut my skirt to the proper length! LOL It was the early 90's. The grunge look was cool!


----------



## TravelinGal

twob4him said:


> I haven't gotten around to ordering tights yet but I found this cool website with lots-o-tights!!!!
> 
> Click here





aimeeg said:


> I would stay far away from these tights! They are awful!! They give your kids cankles!!! ewwwwww




What are cankles?
I ordered some socks from them and they arrived yesterday (for our Mouseketeer costumes for MNSSHP).  I ordered one pair of adult ankle socks and one pair of child's (toddler) ankle socks.  I got 4 pair of adult socks in the package - no toddlers!  I'll contact them on Monday, and I'm sure they will make it right.


----------



## HeatherSue

Twins+2more said:


> we've been SO busy with the funeral and all, but I wanted to say that I got some purple and black tights, but they had orange and black...and pink and black for $4 a pair at KROGER.  Yep, the grocery store.


  I hope you're all getting through this okay.

$4 is a great deal!  I wish we had a Kroger around here!



TravelinGal said:


> What are cankles?
> I ordered some socks from them and they arrived yesterday (for our Mouseketeer costumes for MNSSHP).  I ordered one pair of adult ankle socks and one pair of child's (toddler) ankle socks.  I got 4 pair of adult socks in the package - no toddlers!  I'll contact them on Monday, and I'm sure they will make it right.



Cankles= calf/ankle It means that your ankles look as thick as your calves.  I've never been real concerned about making my kid's legs look shapely, though.  So, I say go for the striped tights.  They're cute!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

aimeeg said:


> LOL!! Me too!! We had to wear our uniform skirts below the knee. Our Mom's would hem them and we had to take the hems out. Then we would roll- we had to unroll. At one point we duct taped our skirts. Finally I cut my skirt to the proper length! LOL It was the early 90's. The grunge look was cool!


I went to private school in the 90's and we all did the same thing. I hated those skirts. Horrible plaid. Mine came amlost a half a foot below my knee. We had to have ours at our knee's. My mom took me to school and I would wear the skirt normal and then when I got to school I would "fix" the skirt.


----------



## SallyfromDE

peachygreen said:


> Okay so I finished the bag and realized that I put the straps on the wrong way.  Its functional and works well for a trick or treat bag for a 2 year old, but its not right.  I may have to try this again.  I have extra material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sad thing is that I didn't notice that the handles weren't right until I took a picture.  Maybe I should have pulled out a totebag to look at when I was sewing this together.
> 
> I took a picture of the inside of the bag.  That doesn't quite look right does it?



I bet we've all done that before!! Handles like this work good on wheelchairs or even umbrella strollers. I usually get nylon strapping to use for the handles. Now you are all making me want to sew treat bags for the party!! This will have to go to the end of the list and see what I can get to!


----------



## t-beri

revrob said:


> I've made a few things that I thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This crown had been posted here by someone (?) and I could never stitch the round part, so I decided that I would digitize it and have the machine work for me.  Several of you may remember this pettiskirt.



That is fantastic, you clever girl...I really need an embroidery machine to do that for me...that would solve all my problems I really love the Aurora



CastleCreations said:


> Get ready for Lots Of Lexie!! LOL, I made this outfit yesterday and haven't had the chance until now to post the pictures. I CASEd LisaZoe's idea with the big appliques. I LOVE how it came out! I can't believe that Lexie wanted Mickey on the front and NOT minnie. That's a first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ribbon on the bodice is Laser cut ribbon for scrap booking, but it works great in clothes too!



Wow, Elisa...you are clever to! That ribbon is great, I never think of stuff like that  

I totally didn't finish the apron yesterday but it is almost done and I will post it soon.
..t.


----------



## bigdisgrandma

Hi, It's me, Bigdisgrandma and I guess that it is ok for me to be back on the disboutiquers since we are leaving for our trip in 3 days...that and Jeanne said I could come back!   

I want to post my pettislip, I made 2 for the girls this last week!  What a huge amount of ruffles but I think they are going to be perfect for the darling things that were sent to them to wear by you all! 


This is Raegan, one of my 8 granddaughters.  She is 3 and doesn't like to smile for pictures.





Here she is looking at the appliqued Mickey head that I did to match the hawaiian skirts for the trip.





And here is a little closer pic of the applique.  It is the first one I have ever done but I am thinking I will get braver and try some others sometime.  I know where there is a great link to some wonderful tips for doing appliques thanks to some help from Jeanne.





I am so excited to go back and read and see all that I have missed.  I also want to thank you all for everything you have done for us.  I hope our Trip Report will be fun for you to see pics of the kids wearing all their cool things!

Denise


----------



## LouiesMama

minnie2 said:


> As for the legnth I would say knee legnth not any longer.  I can ask Nikki what she thinks when she wakes up.  She is in 3rd grade so you would get it almost from a soon to be tween source   If you look at a lot of the stores now the hot clothes skirts for tweens are actually like a little rumba skirt.  They are really cute but a bit short imo.  Nik has this cute pleated one with a stretchy waist and cute pleats with the shorts o the inside that she loves too though!  She got it last yr but it still fits even though it is really wore out.  I can take pictures of it if you want?  It is similar to what I think you might be going for.
> 
> I love the idea of shorts underneath!  I would make them like reg short length and maybe add a note o how to make them longer if the person making it wanted them longer.





HeatherSue said:


> I know you've got lots of input on this. But, I wanted to throw in my 2 cents.  I was thinking you could make it go just below the knee. That way, you could appeal to the people that are making these for school uniforms as well as people looking for a more fashionable look.  It's going to be great, either way!



 
Thanks for the input!!!  I think what I am going to do is have the standard sizing charts have lengths for mid-thigh, low-thigh, and mid-knee.  Then I will also give the measurement method so the moms can make them to the exact length.


----------



## aimeeg

TravelinGal said:


> What are cankles?
> I ordered some socks from them and they arrived yesterday (for our Mouseketeer costumes for MNSSHP).  I ordered one pair of adult ankle socks and one pair of child's (toddler) ankle socks.  I got 4 pair of adult socks in the package - no toddlers!  I'll contact them on Monday, and I'm sure they will make it right.



It is a silly saying from Friends. The ankles on the tights are really baggy. The tights fit properly everywhere excpet the ankles. You have lots of extra fabric hanging around the ankle. I have ordered from them twice and was unhappy both times.  I have a few friends also that ordered from them and the experience was the same. I will see if I can find a cankle picture.


----------



## t-beri

1.  Denise the petti looks GREAT  you did a fantastic job   Don't be surprised if they want to wear them ALL the time!

2.  I canNOT find any pics of the pumpkin mickey appliques.  Does anyone have one?  We are considering this for the adults on our MNSSHP this year as money is a factor and overall lack of enthusiasm. B is missing dressing up in traditional halloween costumes and noone can really make up their minds so I have suggeted that only the kids dress up and we don't worry too much about it.  But it depresses me. 
...t.


----------



## aimeeg

Tinka_Belle said:


> I went to private school in the 90's and we all did the same thing. I hated those skirts. Horrible plaid. Mine came amlost a half a foot below my knee. We had to have ours at our knee's. My mom took me to school and I would wear the skirt normal and then when I got to school I would "fix" the skirt.



I still have my kilt. My DH can not believe how short it ended up! LOL Oh well I had cute teenage legs.  Our plaid was really ugly. It was not as bad as the plaid from grade school but still horrible!! We so envied the girls from St. Mary's. They had the best uniforms!! They had fall, winter and spring uniforms and could wear Polo shirts too!!!


----------



## aimeeg

You can kind of see them right here. I have all of our old photos on an external hard drive now so this was the best I could do. The ankles are just saggy and baggy.


----------



## LisaZoe

CastleCreations said:


> Get ready for Lots Of Lexie!! LOL, I made this outfit yesterday and haven't had the chance until now to post the pictures. I CASEd LisaZoe's idea with the big appliques. I LOVE how it came out! I can't believe that Lexie wanted Mickey on the front and NOT minnie. That's a first!



That came out great. I still haven't done a dress with applique on both sides but I have plans for one if time allows. I'm thinking about making some minor changes to the pattern so I can make the dress reversible. That way the child can decide which applique to have in front each time she wears it.



revrob said:


> I've made a few things that I thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This crown had been posted here by someone (?) and I could never stitch the round part, so I decided that I would digitize it and have the machine work for me.  Several of you may remember this pettiskirt.



Those came out great! I love how well the Aurora panel fits in the space available from the pattern.


----------



## eeyore3847

For all of you machine applique crazy ladies - like me - pm me, I found a fab new lady!!!

Lori


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

I lost a ton of quotes from the last few days.  There was a lot of great stuff posted & lots of  to give.  

Sohappy, I'm glad ya'll made it home ok.  That's not the kind of rain I'd have wanted to drive in.  

I'll get party pics up soon.  The yard dried out just enough to not have to move the party thank goodness.



PrincessKell said:


> Ugh...........life just doesn't let up does it. Well, so now I am jobless, and looking for another one QUICK! Thankfully my dad was able to cover what I couldn't with my rent. But with lack of child support from the ex isn't helping much. I have an interview on Monday, but its gonna be a commute, and with the gas prices (even though they dropped) my explorer eats it up. I just want to get things back on track.
> 
> Ok vent over!



  I hope you find a great job soon.



jham said:


>



That girl is just adorable (so is the outfit  )!  I'm glad they found her baby & remembered it was yours.  That could have been traumatic.


----------



## LouiesMama

billwendy said:


> Thanks so much for considering larger sizes - its so sad when the kids outgrow the pattern but still want to wear the clothes...this is a great idea - I use your easyfit pants pattern for pj bottoms, and would LOVE if they went up to a 16!!!!!!! One of my friends 10 year olds still loves for me to make his PJ's, but he outgrew the pattern!!! lol!!!!





I was looking at the size charts in my patternmaking textbook, and it seems like the larger "tween" sizes increase pretty proportionally.  I did the math to get the differences in the sizes so that the pattern pieces could be scaled up on a copy machine.

to go from an 8 to a 10, scale up 103%
to go from an 8 to a 12, scale up 106%
to go from an 8 to a 14, scale up 110%

to go from a 10 to a 12, scale up 103%
to go from a 10 to a 14, scale up 106%
to go from a 10 to a 16, scale up 110%

You'll want to go to a place like Kinko's that has nice machines so you can adjust the scale to whatever you want, and also so you can select a larger paper size (I think you can go up to 11X17 in most machines).

I haven't tried this personally (I just do the scaling in my drawing program), but these are the percentages I would use.  This should work for most patterns (not just mine) that are free-fitting like the peasant top/dress.  With more fitted styles, keep in mind that as girls develop, the hip/waist ratio changes, and also the bustline changes.  So for something like the a-line, scaling up might not work.  Boys are easy - they stay pretty much the same until they either get big muscles or a beer belly  !


----------



## LisaZoe

aimeeg said:


> You can kind of see them right here. I have all of our old photos on an external hard drive now so this was the best I could do. The ankles are just saggy and baggy.



Oh, that's disappointing. I've seen the "welovecolors" tights in the past and wanted to get some for Zoe. However, if they aren't fitting correctly in the ankles, I think I'll pass. I don't mind if her legs look chunky  but I don't want her to look sloppy. I know tights can get looser as the day goes on but if they are that baggy to start, I think there's a design flaw.


----------



## xdanielleax

Violette let me put the dress on her.  I'm very happy with how it looks with the leggings. I've just got to sew on the hook and eye and put a bow on the minnie applique.


----------



## jham

bigdisgrandma said:


> Hi, It's me, Bigdisgrandma and I guess that it is ok for me to be back on the disboutiquers since we are leaving for our trip in 3 days...that and Jeanne said I could come back!
> 
> I want to post my pettislip, I made 2 for the girls this last week!  What a huge amount of ruffles but I think they are going to be perfect for the darling things that were sent to them to wear by you all!
> 
> 
> This is Raegan, one of my 8 granddaughters.  She is 3 and doesn't like to smile for pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is looking at the appliqued Mickey head that I did to match the hawaiian skirts for the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a little closer pic of the applique.  It is the first one I have ever done but I am thinking I will get braver and try some others sometime.  I know where there is a great link to some wonderful tips for doing appliques thanks to some help from Jeanne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited to go back and read and see all that I have missed.  I also want to thank you all for everything you have done for us.  I hope our Trip Report will be fun for you to see pics of the kids wearing all their cool things!
> 
> Denise



Wow  on the pettiskirt!  That looks so good!  And your applique looks great too!



LouiesMama said:


> I was looking at the size charts in my patternmaking textbook, and it seems like the larger "tween" sizes increase pretty proportionally.  I did the math to get the differences in the sizes so that the pattern pieces could be scaled up on a copy machine.
> 
> to go from an 8 to a 10, scale up 103%
> to go from an 8 to a 12, scale up 106%
> to go from an 8 to a 14, scale up 110%
> 
> to go from a 10 to a 12, scale up 103%
> to go from a 10 to a 14, scale up 106%
> to go from a 10 to a 16, scale up 110%
> 
> You'll want to go to a place like Kinko's that has nice machines so you can adjust the scale to whatever you want, and also so you can select a larger paper size (I think you can go up to 11X17 in most machines).
> 
> I haven't tried this personally (I just do the scaling in my drawing program), but these are the percentages I would use.  This should work for most patterns (not just mine) that are free-fitting like the peasant top/dress.  With more fitted styles, keep in mind that as girls develop, the hip/waist ratio changes, and also the bustline changes.  So for something like the a-line, scaling up might not work.  Boys are easy - they stay pretty much the same until they either get big muscles or a beer belly  !



OMG Carla!  This is the MOST HELPFUL THING!  Have I told you lately that I love you?  



xdanielleax said:


> Violette let me put the dress on her.  I'm very happy with how it looks with the leggings. I've just got to sew on the hook and eye and put a bow on the minnie applique.



Violette looks SO CUTE!  I love it with the leggings and those purple shoes are too cool!


----------



## glorib

Got a couple of things to share!  I made my first Vida last week.  I'm totally in love with this pattern!  I've already got two more in progress.  









Cool find - those pink clips on the dress are actually mitten clips from WalMart!  I found them in the baby section, on the little display with the hair clippies and such.  They are $1.50 for 4 clips - 2 sets on elastic - I just cut the elastic off and used the clips.  They had hot pink, pale pink, a purpley/pink, navy blue, black, and gray.  Anyway, I thought they were perfect for these dresses!

Ok, now the Halloween petal skirt set.  This was super fun to make!

















I have a slight obsession with Halloween fabric - none of those petals are the same fabric - well, the top tier is two alternating fabrics, but all the big ones are all different!  Some are left over from scrub tops I've made in the past (I always buy more fabric than I need!)  

Hope everyone's having a great weekend!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Hi All!  Behind again....I'll try to catch up when I get home (everything is so cool!!!!!!)  but I wanted to post a few photos for Minnie2 of the A-line Peasant top.... Sorry for the poor cell phone photos but I'm still having "issues" with my computer. 

Here is the pattern piece I used.   I took the bodice from the peasant top and used the a-line as a guide to flare it out.  The bottom hem of this size 6 top is 2 1/2" wider than at the arm hole seam.





Here's the top:





Capris-just below knee-I could have made them a bit longer:










And here are a Wall E dress I made for the youngest and top for oldest.  I made these the day before we left on our trip.  I forgot to buy bias binding for the Wall E dress so I had to make my own so I just hemmed the bottom rather than make all that bias binding.  I used the tiered sundress bodice pattern and again with the A-line.  These were very quick to make and perfect for an August trip.


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

glorib said:


> Got a couple of things to share! I made my first Vida last week. I'm totally in love with this pattern! I've already got two more in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cool find - those pink clips on the dress are actually mitten clips from WalMart! I found them in the baby section, on the little display with the hair clippies and such. They are $1.50 for 4 clips - 2 sets on elastic - I just cut the elastic off and used the clips. They had hot pink, pale pink, a purpley/pink, navy blue, black, and gray. Anyway, I thought they were perfect for these dresses!*
> Ok, now the Halloween petal skirt set. This was super fun to make!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a slight obsession with Halloween fabric - none of those petals are the same fabric - well, the top tier is two alternating fabrics, but all the big ones are all different! Some are left over from scrub tops I've made in the past (I always buy more fabric than I need!)
> 
> Hope everyone's having a great weekend!


 
Great idea on the mitten clips! I am definitely going to use that!
So much better than trying to do button holes. My machine does automatic button holes, but sometimes I have a "user error" MINE! They get crooked or I cut through them!
I like your use of the buttons for the center circles.  Outside curves aren't that tough, but those inner circles are a PAIN! 
Now I need to make a Halloween Vida! I bought fabric last year, but never got around to making anything. Time to bring out the Vida pattern again!


----------



## aimeeg

glorib said:


> Got a couple of things to share!  I made my first Vida last week.  I'm totally in love with this pattern!  I've already got two more in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool find - those pink clips on the dress are actually mitten clips from WalMart!  I found them in the baby section, on the little display with the hair clippies and such.  They are $1.50 for 4 clips - 2 sets on elastic - I just cut the elastic off and used the clips.  They had hot pink, pale pink, a purpley/pink, navy blue, black, and gray.  Anyway, I thought they were perfect for these dresses!
> 
> Ok, now the Halloween petal skirt set.  This was super fun to make!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a slight obsession with Halloween fabric - none of those petals are the same fabric - well, the top tier is two alternating fabrics, but all the big ones are all different!  Some are left over from scrub tops I've made in the past (I always buy more fabric than I need!)
> 
> Hope everyone's having a great weekend!





LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE your Halloween outift!! So super cute. I too have a slight obsession with Halloween fabric!  I have only done one petal skirt and I thought I was going to have a seamstress hump from rolled hems. I cannot wait to make some things for Halloween once we get home next week.


----------



## revrob

CastleCreations said:


> Your Aurora dress is almost exactly the same as a Cinderella that I just did. I know you didn't case it, cause I never posted pictures of it... We even used the same fabrics...weird huh?



GREAT MINDS!  I'd love to see your Cinderella!



minnie2 said:


> Love that!  Nikki would flip for it!



Thanks!  I appreciate the compliment!



aimeeg said:


> I would stay far away from these tights! They are awful!! They give your kids cankles!!! ewwwwww



I'm really glad to know of your experience with these.  If that is the experience, I know I wouldn't be happy with them.  



jham said:


> I love the Aurora dress!  Is that a pillowcase or a fabric panel?  I'm the one that posted that crown pattern.  Once again you make me REALLY wish I had an embroidery machine!



The Aurora is from a pillowcase.  I think it worked very well.

THANKS for posting the crown pattern!  I've wanted to use it for so long - I'm so glad I finally figured out a way to make it work for me. 

The embroidery machine IS my friend!



t-beri said:


> That is fantastic, you clever girl...I really need an embroidery machine to do that for me...that would solve all my problems I really love the Aurora



I've never regretted the purchase of my embroidry machine. It DOES solve a lot of problems. 



LisaZoe said:


> Those came out great! I love how well the Aurora panel fits in the space available from the pattern.



Thanks, Lisa!  Thanks for the inspiration to finally pull out this pattern and give it a go!


----------



## billwendy

LouiesMama said:


> I was looking at the size charts in my patternmaking textbook, and it seems like the larger "tween" sizes increase pretty proportionally.  I did the math to get the differences in the sizes so that the pattern pieces could be scaled up on a copy machine.
> 
> to go from an 8 to a 10, scale up 103%
> to go from an 8 to a 12, scale up 106%
> to go from an 8 to a 14, scale up 110%
> 
> to go from a 10 to a 12, scale up 103%
> to go from a 10 to a 14, scale up 106%
> to go from a 10 to a 16, scale up 110%
> 
> You'll want to go to a place like Kinko's that has nice machines so you can adjust the scale to whatever you want, and also so you can select a larger paper size (I think you can go up to 11X17 in most machines).
> 
> I haven't tried this personally (I just do the scaling in my drawing program), but these are the percentages I would use.  This should work for most patterns (not just mine) that are free-fitting like the peasant top/dress.  With more fitted styles, keep in mind that as girls develop, the hip/waist ratio changes, and also the bustline changes.  So for something like the a-line, scaling up might not work.  Boys are easy - they stay pretty much the same until they either get big muscles or a beer belly  !




THank you sooooo much!!!

Whoever tries this first, post so we can see how it all turns out!!!

Well, we made a ressie last night for our anniversary trip. We are staying at the POP. I was bummed because some people got emails for free dining for the time we are going to be there, but I never get ANY emails from them!! And, no pin codes were attached to our name. But anyway, I think we are going to try MNSSHP! What do you think  of maybe mr and mrs incredible? billy already has a tshirt from the disney store that is just red with the big I symbol on it - black shorts, black crocs maybe  just a small black face mask(do people wear masks?) and then all I'd have to do is make an iron on for a red shirt , wear the same thing on the bottom - what do you think? or should we not get dressed up at all, or should I get a logo decal made on the disigns board????????????

also, for all those who live in Florida - we will be roaming around florida the week before - I have a conference in Miami - what should we try to see? Depending on weather, we were thinking of the keys (we love the keys and snorkeling), maybe sanibell and maybe st petes?????? thoughts, suggestions? We love beach, snorkeling, water etc.......we were going to cruise, but are askeered of all the hurricanes!!!!

thanks, wendy


----------



## GoofyDoo

Everyone's stuff is looking awesome! I'm so jealous of all your abilities!!! Denise, I love your pettiskirts. I am about to order Shay Lynne two or three. I love how they look, and I really don't know how she's survived for almost nine years without one of those!!! Oh, how I wish I could sew like y'all do!! I love that Vida pattern everyone is using. Would I be nuts to try it? I've been wondering how newbie-friendly it is. It is so durn cute!!

Well, after my Easy-Fit Pants yesterday I was pumped and couldn't wait to make Shay Lynne this Portrait Peasant nightgown. OMGosh, I think it is so hard!! I have had all sorts of problems, but I think the reason why is because my bobbin must not be wound correctly. When that happens, what do you do? Just throw it away? And I started to cut the big pieces for the skirt and ruffle and had not a clue how to start! I ended up measuring and ripping like CarlaC says you can do. It was fun, but now I have all these loose threads I have to keep trimming. Are you not supposed to do that with flannel? I think I'm lacking in a lot of what I need. I don't have any big pattern-type paper. The first time I used wrapping paper, but this time I just pinned the fabric straight to the cardstock!! Is that a huge no-no? My cutting turned out OK. I feel like an ignoramus!

I have finished the bodice and sleeves and it fits, so now I'm going to attempt the skirt and ruffle, so wish me luck! I hope to one day be worthy to be called a Disboutiquer!!


----------



## TinaLala

Anyone know where I can get purple iridescent fabric?  I'm trying to make a Queen Narissa dress and I'm looking for the fabric for it and having problems.

I've checked Joanne and Walmart and can't find anything.

I'm starting with a black satin dress, but I need the scale like sides down the front.  Any ideas?

Here's a picture of what I'm tryinng to do.


----------



## xdanielleax

My hubby just called. He is still in Kuwait!!! It took him 2 days sitting at the depot to get of Iraq. He kept getting bumped or cancelled. He said he probably won't be home until late late tomorrow night or Tuesday morning  We have to make an 9 hour drive to Disney World around 2am Tuesday night....I'm really stressed out now


----------



## GoofyDoo

Help! Which stitch is a "gathering stitch"? I need to make a ruffle, and on the pattern it just looks like a straight stitch. But I can't pull the threads to gather it with a regular straight stitch because they break. There is nothing in my manual that refers to a gathering stitch. Do you have to do the ruffle by hand? If so, I won't be making many ruffles!!! I have a Brother CS-6000. TIA~~


----------



## aimeeg

GoofyDoo said:


> Help! Which stitch is a "gathering stitch"? I need to make a ruffle, and on the pattern it just looks like a straight stitch. But I can't pull the threads to gather it with a regular straight stitch because they break. There is nothing in my manual that refers to a gathering stitch. Do you have to do the ruffle by hand? If so, I won't be making many ruffles!!! I have a Brother CS-6000. TIA~~



The best thing to do is set your stitch length really long. Like 6 or 7. Sew two rows of stitching about a 1/4 inch apart then pull the bobbin threads.  Also make sure your tension is a little loose.


----------



## ncmomof2

GoofyDoo said:


> Help! Which stitch is a "gathering stitch"? I need to make a ruffle, and on the pattern it just looks like a straight stitch. But I can't pull the threads to gather it with a regular straight stitch because they break. There is nothing in my manual that refers to a gathering stitch. Do you have to do the ruffle by hand? If so, I won't be making many ruffles!!! I have a Brother CS-6000. TIA~~




You do use a straight stitch but do not finish the ends (go back and forth).  Also, put your length at your highest level.  Mine is a 4.  If that does not work decrease your tention, but I don't think you will have to do that).  I hope that helps!


----------



## ncmomof2

CastleCreations said:


>





revrob said:


> I've made a few things that I thought I'd share.





glorib said:


>



I love these!  They are fabulous.  I want that VIDA pattern!


----------



## GoofyDoo

aimeeg said:


> The best thing to do is set your stitch length really long. Like 6 or 7. Sew two rows of stitching about a 1/4 inch apart then pull the bobbin threads.  Also make sure your tension is a little loose.



THANK YOU!!!! I had not messed with tension or stitch length so far...but I just read about it thanks to you!!! However, I just tried it and my thread keeps breaking. Does that mean I have crappy thread?


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Ok I had time to put my pics on Photobucket now! So here are Wendy & Peterpan............








 And the shoe covers I made!





And Juliet's 1st day of Pre-K




Hugging Jocelyn




And here's the last one (I promise for now) of Evangeline





Ok I'm off to dinner at MIL's and then to work.


----------



## SallyfromDE

GoofyDoo said:


> Everyone's stuff is looking awesome! I'm so jealous of all your abilities!!! Denise, I love your pettiskirts. I am about to order Shay Lynne two or three. I love how they look, and I really don't know how she's survived for almost nine years without one of those!!! Oh, how I wish I could sew like y'all do!! I love that Vida pattern everyone is using. Would I be nuts to try it? I've been wondering how newbie-friendly it is. It is so durn cute!!
> 
> Well, after my Easy-Fit Pants yesterday I was pumped and couldn't wait to make Shay Lynne this Portrait Peasant nightgown. OMGosh, I think it is so hard!! I have had all sorts of problems, but I think the reason why is because my bobbin must not be wound correctly. When that happens, what do you do? Just throw it away? And I started to cut the big pieces for the skirt and ruffle and had not a clue how to start! I ended up measuring and ripping like CarlaC says you can do. It was fun, but now I have all these loose threads I have to keep trimming. Are you not supposed to do that with flannel? I think I'm lacking in a lot of what I need. I don't have any big pattern-type paper. The first time I used wrapping paper, but this time I just pinned the fabric straight to the cardstock!! Is that a huge no-no? My cutting turned out OK. I feel like an ignoramus!
> 
> I have finished the bodice and sleeves and it fits, so now I'm going to attempt the skirt and ruffle, so wish me luck! I hope to one day be worthy to be called a Disboutiquer!!



You can use different stuff to make a pattern. Your giftwrap was a good idea. Some people go to their garden center and get something I've never heard of. Or, at the fabric store, they a tracing paper you can use. I've used shipping paper to. 

For the bobbin, there is this great gadget called a side winder. If I have a bum bobbin, I use this gadget to "transfer" my thread, besides filling new bobbins. Sometimes bobbins can get a nick in them and don't want to work either. 



xdanielleax said:


> My hubby just called. He is still in Kuwait!!! It took him 2 days sitting at the depot to get of Iraq. He kept getting bumped or cancelled. He said he probably won't be home until late late tomorrow night or Tuesday morning  We have to make an 9 hour drive to Disney World around 2am Tuesday night....I'm really stressed out now



Did you hubby talk to his commander? My BIL did this when he was being put off coming home. My sister thought she was going to have to cancel thier vacation. But his commander woke him up in the middle of the night to tell him they got him flight out. 



GoofyDoo said:


> Help! Which stitch is a "gathering stitch"? I need to make a ruffle, and on the pattern it just looks like a straight stitch. But I can't pull the threads to gather it with a regular straight stitch because they break. There is nothing in my manual that refers to a gathering stitch. Do you have to do the ruffle by hand? If so, I won't be making many ruffles!!! I have a Brother CS-6000. TIA~~



What amy said!  When you get experience, we'll tell you about the ruffler.


----------



## GoofyDoo

aimeeg said:


> The best thing to do is set your stitch length really long. Like 6 or 7. Sew two rows of stitching about a 1/4 inch apart then pull the bobbin threads.  Also make sure your tension is a little loose.





ncmomof2 said:


> You do use a straight stitch but do not finish the ends (go back and forth).  Also, put your length at your highest level.  Mine is a 4.  If that does not work decrease your tention, but I don't think you will have to do that).  I hope that helps!



OK, I wasn't pushing the correct button to change the stitch length. I changed something, but I don't know what! Also, I was forgetting to do two rows of gathering stitches. Duh! Two makes it easier!!! THANK YOU so so so so so so much for the help.


----------



## eyor44

revrob said:


> The Aurora is from a pillowcase.  I think it worked very well.
> 
> THANKS for posting the crown pattern!  I've wanted to use it for so long - I'm so glad I finally figured out a way to make it work for me.



Is this how you all make the apliques? From other things you find and then cut them out? I might be able to do that. 

Where can I find patterns posted, such as the crown? or is this a Disboutique secret?


----------



## SweetPeasMom2

Does anyone here make hairbows and if so, do you know how to make the ones that look like say a pumpkin and the ribbon is looped around? Does that make any sense at all?


----------



## Tinka_Belle

xdanielleax said:


> Violette let me put the dress on her.  I'm very happy with how it looks with the leggings. I've just got to sew on the hook and eye and put a bow on the minnie applique.


That is so cute on Violette. 


glorib said:


> Got a couple of things to share!  I made my first Vida last week.  I'm totally in love with this pattern!  I've already got two more in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool find - those pink clips on the dress are actually mitten clips from WalMart!  I found them in the baby section, on the little display with the hair clippies and such.  They are $1.50 for 4 clips - 2 sets on elastic - I just cut the elastic off and used the clips.  They had hot pink, pale pink, a purpley/pink, navy blue, black, and gray.  Anyway, I thought they were perfect for these dresses!
> 
> Ok, now the Halloween petal skirt set.  This was super fun to make!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a slight obsession with Halloween fabric - none of those petals are the same fabric - well, the top tier is two alternating fabrics, but all the big ones are all different!  Some are left over from scrub tops I've made in the past (I always buy more fabric than I need!)
> 
> Hope everyone's having a great weekend!


Those are both so cute. All of these Vida dresses going around is making me want the pattern. I too have an obsession with Halloween fabric. I have a ton of it. I love the clippie idea I have been looking for those dang clips everywhere.



GoofyDoo said:


> Everyone's stuff is looking awesome! I'm so jealous of all your abilities!!! Denise, I love your pettiskirts. I am about to order Shay Lynne two or three. I love how they look, and I really don't know how she's survived for almost nine years without one of those!!! Oh, how I wish I could sew like y'all do!! I love that Vida pattern everyone is using. Would I be nuts to try it? I've been wondering how newbie-friendly it is. It is so durn cute!!
> 
> Well, after my Easy-Fit Pants yesterday I was pumped and couldn't wait to make Shay Lynne this Portrait Peasant nightgown. OMGosh, I think it is so hard!! I have had all sorts of problems, but I think the reason why is because my bobbin must not be wound correctly. When that happens, what do you do? Just throw it away? And I started to cut the big pieces for the skirt and ruffle and had not a clue how to start! I ended up measuring and ripping like CarlaC says you can do. It was fun, but now I have all these loose threads I have to keep trimming. Are you not supposed to do that with flannel? I think I'm lacking in a lot of what I need. I don't have any big pattern-type paper. The first time I used wrapping paper, but this time I just pinned the fabric straight to the cardstock!! Is that a huge no-no? My cutting turned out OK. I feel like an ignoramus!
> 
> I have finished the bodice and sleeves and it fits, so now I'm going to attempt the skirt and ruffle, so wish me luck! I hope to one day be worthy to be called a Disboutiquer!!


When I have a bobbin that I have threaded wrong I put a new bobbin on the bobbin threader and use the bad bobbin as the spool of thread. That way I don't waste the thread.



xdanielleax said:


> My hubby just called. He is still in Kuwait!!! It took him 2 days sitting at the depot to get of Iraq. He kept getting bumped or cancelled. He said he probably won't be home until late late tomorrow night or Tuesday morning  We have to make an 9 hour drive to Disney World around 2am Tuesday night....I'm really stressed out now


 I hope he gets home safely to you soon.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok I had time to put my pics on Photobucket now! So here are Wendy & Peterpan............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugging Jocelyn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the last one (I promise for now) of Evangeline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I'm off to dinner at MIL's and then to work.


Those costumes are so pretty. I love the shoe covers too. Your girls look so sweet hugging each other and that baby is just too adorable.



SweetPeasMom2 said:


> Does anyone here make hairbows and if so, do you know how to make the ones that look like say a pumpkin and the ribbon is looped around? Does that make any sense at all?


I just made some for Jenna. I plan on making her a pumpkin shirt to match.


----------



## LisaZoe

glorib said:


> Got a couple of things to share!  I made my first Vida last week.  I'm totally in love with this pattern!  I've already got two more in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool find - those pink clips on the dress are actually mitten clips from WalMart!  I found them in the baby section, on the little display with the hair clippies and such.  They are $1.50 for 4 clips - 2 sets on elastic - I just cut the elastic off and used the clips.  They had hot pink, pale pink, a purpley/pink, navy blue, black, and gray.  Anyway, I thought they were perfect for these dresses!
> 
> Ok, now the Halloween petal skirt set.  This was super fun to make!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a slight obsession with Halloween fabric - none of those petals are the same fabric - well, the top tier is two alternating fabrics, but all the big ones are all different!  Some are left over from scrub tops I've made in the past (I always buy more fabric than I need!)
> 
> Hope everyone's having a great weekend!



Great job! I really need to get on the ball and make Zoe some new clothes. I've been so busy sewing for others I haven't done anything new for school.

Thanks for sharing where you got your clips. Since we had to run to the store for thread anyway, I stopped at our Wal Mart to see if they had those clips. I guess that is something we don't have yet so I'll have to keep checking.



GoofyDoo said:


> Help! Which stitch is a "gathering stitch"? I need to make a ruffle, and on the pattern it just looks like a straight stitch. But I can't pull the threads to gather it with a regular straight stitch because they break. There is nothing in my manual that refers to a gathering stitch. Do you have to do the ruffle by hand? If so, I won't be making many ruffles!!! I have a Brother CS-6000. TIA~~





GoofyDoo said:


> THANK YOU!!!! I had not messed with tension or stitch length so far...but I just read about it thanks to you!!! However, I just tried it and my thread keeps breaking. Does that mean I have crappy thread?



One tip to keep in mind is that usually the bobbin thread is easier to pull. I'll often use a contrasting thread in the bobbin to help me remember which is which. It also makes it easier to pull out those gathering stitches once the ruffle is sewn to the other piece.



eyor44 said:


> Is this how you all make the apliques? From other things you find and then cut them out? I might be able to do that.
> 
> Where can I find patterns posted, such as the crown? or is this a Disboutique secret?



There are a variety of ways to appliqué. Using printed fabric that you cut out, fuse and satin stitch around is a nice way to start. Many people on this thread have made great clothes with that method. Often you can find cute pillowcases of the characters at WalMart to use as the applique fabric. Some people have embroidery machines that they can use to do the stitching on the applique while others hand guide the fabric through the sewing machine. Both of those methods start with pieces of fabric cut to shape and fused in place. It can be as simple as a heart or as complex as a detailed "drawing" of just about anything your imagination can think up. If you check the bookmarks link in the first post of this thread, there are links to a wide range of tips and tutorials for applique.


----------



## DznyDreamz

Okay, 2 (more) questions:

How do I get the "vida" pattern (sorry if this is already posted elsewhere)?

And what pattern was used on the Sleeping Beauty and Giselle dresses?

Thanks so much!!


----------



## LouiesMama

GoofyDoo said:


> THANK YOU!!!! I had not messed with tension or stitch length so far...but I just read about it thanks to you!!! However, I just tried it and my thread keeps breaking. Does that mean I have crappy thread?



One of the great tips I've seen on this board (I believe it came from Tom) was to use thick upholstery thread in the bobbin. That stuff is strong!

I put these tips for first time gatherers in my "Simply Sweet" eBook:
Make sure the bobbin thread tension is set very low (1 or 2), but not all the way down to 0.  Use the longest straight stitch length possible.

  Use a different color thread in the bobbin so you can distinguish the bobbin threads from the needle threads.

  After you finish stitching, take a look at the threads hanging from the ends of the stitching. You might have to untangle them a bit.  You'll have four threads at each end - two from the bobbin and two that came through the needle.  Flip the fabric over so you are looking at the side with the color thread from the bobbin.  Take the pair of bobbin threads (one from each row of stitches) from from where you started the stitching and gently pull to start the gathering process.  Do not pull on the needle threads at all, because that will cause the stitching to tighten up and ultimately break.  Gather from this end to about the midpoint. Now go and grab the bobbin threads from the other end, and gather to the midpoint.  Again, just pull on the bobbin threads, not the machine threads. 

Also there are some videos on YCMT on gathering - they cover the basting method that I use, and also a "zig-zag over dental floss" technique that works great.  And don't worry - the first attempt at gathering is always an adventure!!!


----------



## mrsklamc

At my Joann's they are selling a magazine for 2.99 that I wouldn't have taken a second look at if not for the cashier. I think it's the Joann's fall style preview, or something like that. On the back are two 50% off coupons, two 40% off coupons, and 2 30% off coupons. You could save a ton!


----------



## CastleCreations

mrsklamc said:


> At my Joann's they are selling a magazine for 2.99 that I wouldn't have taken a second look at if not for the cashier. I think it's the Joann's fall style preview, or something like that. On the back are two 50% off coupons, two 40% off coupons, and 2 30% off coupons. You could save a ton!



I have that magazine on my counter as we speak. I just looked at it actually! They have them every season, but they sell out quickly. I saved 30 dollars last time I shopped there..LOL


----------



## Jajone

Just a few things I've been working on waiting for our upcoming trip in January...



http://
	

For Monday night football...
http://
	

http://


----------



## GoofyDoo

Thank you _all_ so much for all the great tips you've given me today! I truly appreciate all the help. I was ready to give up. I don't know what I was thinking doing a ruffle on my very first Portrait Peasant project. Dang! it was hard for me, but I finally got through it, although it's by no means perfect. Shay Lynne loves it, though, so I guess that's all that counts! I've sewn _all weekend _and only made a pair of PJ pants and a gown.


----------



## LisaZoe

DznyDreamz said:


> Okay, 2 (more) questions:
> 
> How do I get the "vida" pattern (sorry if this is already posted elsewhere)?
> 
> And what pattern was used on the Sleeping Beauty and Giselle dresses?
> 
> Thanks so much!!



The Sleeping Beauty and Giselle dresses (if they're the ones I'm thinking of) were done with the Vida pattern. It's from a company in Europe called Farbenmix. You can find the pattern on eBay or many other sites on the internet. I would recommend googling "farbenmix vida" to compare prices from the different vendors. Be sure to factor in the cost of shipping since that can vary a lot.


----------



## eyor44

There are a variety of ways to appliqué. Using printed fabric that you cut out, fuse and satin stitch around is a nice way to start. Many people on this thread have made great clothes with that method. Often you can find cute pillowcases of the characters at WalMart to use as the applique fabric. Some people have embroidery machines that they can use to do the stitching on the applique while others hand guide the fabric through the sewing machine. Both of those methods start with pieces of fabric cut to shape and fused in place. It can be as simple as a heart or as complex as a detailed "drawing" of just about anything your imagination can think up. If you check the bookmarks link in the first post of this thread, there are links to a wide range of tips and tutorials for applique.[/QUOTE]

Thank you so much for answering. I'm thinking I just might give it  try. The ones I have seen on here are adorable. Especially those that some of you made for the Winkler girl. Y'all did an incredible job and were so giving.

Thank you for mentioning the fusing. I was wondering if that was part of the process.


----------



## Adi12982

I just wanted to say hello to you all. . . I have been away for a few months.  I graduated in May, moved back home from DC in June and took the Florida bar in July and have been job hunting.  I finally found some time to stop back in.  I've missed seeing all your beautiful creations!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Hi Ladies,
Just popping in to say "hi" actually I was trying to find a photo of Lacy/Adoptionmomma4 cinderella dress from pattern 4949 simplicity. Its not in the photobucket account.

I am ready to tackle this for halloween for DD, Im going to use a sheer rainbow fabric to make it more "princess-y" and less cinderella-y since she really doesnt know who Cinderella is and I figure I can always buy one on our future trip to WDW. 

Life here is busy.
Still no pregnancy and we are at the point of meeting with different doctors and having some tests done.
We just listed our house and I have been busy purging, cleaning, organizing and then leaving when people come to see it, and a open house today. 
I also started an etsy website, right now its mostly pillowcases, but I plan to add other things too.

I hope all is well with all of you!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

twob4him said:


> I cased the spongebob outfit but I don't know who originally did it...but thank you! I simply matched a t-shirt with a stripwork twirl skirt! And I cased myself so now Michelle's DD and mine can match


So cute!  My tomboy saw that and wants a spogebob skirt now.



sahm1000 said:


> I wanted to let everyone know what I got in the mail yesterday!
> 
> Yesterday I got a package and I saw Teresa's name on it.  This totally shocked me b/c I wasn't expecting anything from her.  Inside was a beautifully made breastfeeding cover-up and a note saying it was for our upcoming trip.  Isn't that the most thoughtful thing ever?
> 
> I cannot tell you how touched I was by Teresa to do this for me.  It was completely unexpected!  I love this thread and enjoy everyone on it.  This is really the only place I post online, especially as regularly as I do on this thread.  I don't normally cry easily but this gesture made me tear up.  For her to do this for me was so unbelievable, especially since we don't really "know" each other in the traditional sense.
> 
> I just wanted to let all of you know what an incredible friend we all have.  Thank you Teresa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benita


How sweet!!!! 



LisaZoe said:


> I'm finally ready to start thinking of fall and Halloween. I haven't done much yet but I did get a few tees done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did this tee after seeing a silhouette on the side of a diet Dr Pepper can. See, inspiration is all around. LOL


Those are wonderful!  Love the headless horseman one!



minnie2 said:


> Sinc eI finished Nikki's Tink outfit I actually started my Mickey purse!  So for the 1st time I am actually making something for me!  I should be excited but I feel guilty!!!!!!!  Why do I keep thinking about all these things I want to make for the kids!  What is wrong with me!


Don't feel guilty!  Can't wait to see your Mickey purse!



peachygreen said:


> My Minnie Mouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And showing off the bloomers.  I went with the lace trim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some yellow croc look a-likes for her to wear on her feet and we'll get ears when we are there.
> 
> ETA:  Forgive the piles of laundry and unmade bed.  Its laundry day,


Perfect!  She is so cute!  Yellow crocs will be perfect.



TinaLala said:


> So I finally finshed DD9's first day of school outfit, I'm only 3 days too late.   Hey I got it done.  So here's a picture.


Very nice!



clairemolly said:


> Here are some pics from Claire's first day of Kindergarten yesterday.  I don't have any of her getting on the bus, since it was pouring down rain.  I can't believe she is old enough to be going to school already!   The good news is that she loved it...so much in fact that she has been playing school with her dolls all morning!


So cute!



clairemolly said:


> I finally got pictures of Molly in 2 of her outfits for our trip.  They aren't the best, but she doesn't like to sit or stand still.
> 
> Here is her version of the fish dress.  I made capris to go with hers, which is more shirt length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One last thing...I found the link to this pattern in the bookmarks.  I made a diaper case for Molly so I don't have to lug the whole bag into the Restroom for diaper changes.


Love that fishy dress!  That diaper bag is a great idea.


----------



## lovesdumbo

GoofyDoo said:


> Thank you for the encouragement and for welcoming me!   I'm a little nervous about posting this--it's definitely nothing too exciting (except to Clay and me!), but here are his Scooby Doo pajama pants. It's the first thing I've made, ever, ever. Well, except for the few stitches I sewed on my high school home-ec project (I watched my Grandma make the rest of it--LOL!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pleasantly surprised. There were no huge snags and everything went fairly smoothly. It's not perfect, but it has encouraged me, so now I'm going to make Shay Lynne a nightgown!! Clay wants a Scooby Doo PJ top, but the material is too scratchy, I think. I wish I knew how to applique the words "Ruh-roh" on a tee or something, but I haven't a clue how. And I'm not brave enough yet to attempt it!!


Those are GREAT!!!!  



HeatherSue said:


> I get there on the 3rd, so maybe I'll pass you in the airport!  If you see us, say "hi!"
> 
> We were there for superbowl weekend in 2006 and it wasn't busier than your average weekend. But, I don't remember if the superbowl was in Florida that year or not.


I will absolutely say hello!  We have a 4:49pm flight so we'll get an ME bus around 1:45 get to MCO about 2:30.

The 2006 Superbowl was in Detroit (I googled it I'm not into football).  I think people think folks going to the superbowl in Tampa will add on a Dinsey vacation.  I can't see that happening.




CastleCreations said:


> Get ready for Lots Of Lexie!! LOL, I made this outfit yesterday and haven't had the chance until now to post the pictures. I CASEd LisaZoe's idea with the big appliques. I LOVE how it came out! I can't believe that Lexie wanted Mickey on the front and NOT minnie. That's a first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ribbon on the bodice is Laser cut ribbon for scrap booking, but it works great in clothes too!


WOW!!!  Love that!  I was just thinking the Vida would make a great Minnie dress.  Love the ribbon and the fabric you used for their ears.




twob4him said:


> We just got back from the beach...we were checkin out the waves from Trop Storm Hannah. When we got down there it was a mad house! Everyone had the same idea...even the Channel 6 news guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see it was quite windy but it was sooooo warm and humid. I hope all of our Carolina friends are all safe and sound!


Looks like you had a fun day.



LouiesMama said:


> ok, who here has a tweenish sized daughter?  teresajoy?  twob4him?
> 
> I'm working on a skort pattern - it will have options for pleated, flounced, and ruffled.
> 
> I want it to be trendy, but I want it to be modest as well  .
> 
> I think I have it up to size 10 (across the hips is 15.5", which means about 2" overall bigger than standard size 10 hip size), but I am worried about length.  How long should I go with my funny "leg charts" on this one?  I'm thinking no one would want this below mid-knee length, right?  I could give instructions for up to ankle length, but I'm thinking it would be so weird looking (and fabric intensive) to go much longer than mid-knee.
> 
> This is what the skirt looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, what do you ladies think the maximum length I should do for a size 10?  Also - does the shorts part (hidden underneath the skirt, but they are there) need to be as long as the skirt part, or can I make it one length for all sizes?
> 
> Yes, I know I need a daughter  !
> Thanks !!!
> 
> Carla


That looks great!  Can't wait for the pattern to come out for my DD(9).  My DD is very modest-she would want it right at her knee and would LOVE the shorts.  



peachygreen said:


> Okay so I finished the bag and realized that I put the straps on the wrong way.  Its functional and works well for a trick or treat bag for a 2 year old, but its not right.  I may have to try this again.  I have extra material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sad thing is that I didn't notice that the handles weren't right until I took a picture.  Maybe I should have pulled out a totebag to look at when I was sewing this together.
> 
> I took a picture of the inside of the bag.  That doesn't quite look right does it?


That came out great!  The lining looks fine.


----------



## danicaw

Hi All, 
I hope you are having a good weekend. 
The new stuff being posted is great. I love the big appliques! and the bags! what fun.

The wedding I was in, was beautiful. It went really well and my feet are killing me 
Being up in front of the church with the bride and groom you can really see all the expressions and looks they give each other. It took me back almost 12 years to my wedding. Then they had a song we had at our wedding and I was wishing I has used waterproof  mascara. Hubby and I couldn't sit together at the reception since they did a head table, but it was fun anyway. 
I hardly saw the kids at all this weekend since I was at the rehearsal and set up at 4:30 yesterday was out until 10 last night, then left before they got up this morning. I got home a little after 5 tonight. But I am soo glad I was able to be part of my friends special day 

In other news.... 
I ordered some fabric I have been wanting and it came this weekend!
I am a sucker for anything Hawaiian or tropical so I picked up a couple of yards of this....




(at 1.99 a yard!!!!!!)

And I thought this was cute....can you ever have to much pooh fabric?




(at 3.00 a yard, not to bad)

I also got some blue grid prints for some stuff for DS... I am thinking that personalized pillow from YCMT





 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(these were each .99 a yard )

Hubby was teasing me since the store (GotFabric) is out of Hawaii...."what you've bought out all the local stores". 
I have no plans yet for the Pooh fabric, but a couple ideas for the pink tropical print. Oh, I need more time to sew.


----------



## lovesdumbo

revrob said:


> I've made a few things that I thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This crown had been posted here by someone (?) and I could never stitch the round part, so I decided that I would digitize it and have the machine work for me.  Several of you may remember this pettiskirt.


LOVE that Vida!  You did an awesome job on that crown too!



bigdisgrandma said:


> Hi, It's me, Bigdisgrandma and I guess that it is ok for me to be back on the disboutiquers since we are leaving for our trip in 3 days...that and Jeanne said I could come back!
> 
> I want to post my pettislip, I made 2 for the girls this last week!  What a huge amount of ruffles but I think they are going to be perfect for the darling things that were sent to them to wear by you all!
> 
> 
> This is Raegan, one of my 8 granddaughters.  She is 3 and doesn't like to smile for pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is looking at the appliqued Mickey head that I did to match the hawaiian skirts for the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a little closer pic of the applique.  It is the first one I have ever done but I am thinking I will get braver and try some others sometime.  I know where there is a great link to some wonderful tips for doing appliques thanks to some help from Jeanne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited to go back and read and see all that I have missed.  I also want to thank you all for everything you have done for us.  I hope our Trip Report will be fun for you to see pics of the kids wearing all their cool things!
> 
> Denise


Wow that petti is great!  And great job on your first Mickey head!



LouiesMama said:


> I was looking at the size charts in my patternmaking textbook, and it seems like the larger "tween" sizes increase pretty proportionally.  I did the math to get the differences in the sizes so that the pattern pieces could be scaled up on a copy machine.
> 
> to go from an 8 to a 10, scale up 103%
> to go from an 8 to a 12, scale up 106%
> to go from an 8 to a 14, scale up 110%
> 
> to go from a 10 to a 12, scale up 103%
> to go from a 10 to a 14, scale up 106%
> to go from a 10 to a 16, scale up 110%
> 
> You'll want to go to a place like Kinko's that has nice machines so you can adjust the scale to whatever you want, and also so you can select a larger paper size (I think you can go up to 11X17 in most machines).
> 
> I haven't tried this personally (I just do the scaling in my drawing program), but these are the percentages I would use.  This should work for most patterns (not just mine) that are free-fitting like the peasant top/dress.  With more fitted styles, keep in mind that as girls develop, the hip/waist ratio changes, and also the bustline changes.  So for something like the a-line, scaling up might not work.  Boys are easy - they stay pretty much the same until they either get big muscles or a beer belly  !


That is great!  Thanks!



xdanielleax said:


> Violette let me put the dress on her.  I'm very happy with how it looks with the leggings. I've just got to sew on the hook and eye and put a bow on the minnie applique.


SO cute!!! Love that fabric.  Violette is adorable!


----------



## DznyDreamz

LisaZoe said:


> The Sleeping Beauty and Giselle dresses (if they're the ones I'm thinking of) were done with the Vida pattern. It's from a company in Europe called Farbenmix. You can find the pattern on eBay or many other sites on the internet. I would recommend googling "farbenmix vida" to compare prices from the different vendors. Be sure to factor in the cost of shipping since that can vary a lot.


  Thank you!  Didn't realize they were all the same dress.  It looks pretty versatile.  I'm visualizing a nice fall dress to wear over a turtleneck for thanksgiving.


----------



## lovesdumbo

glorib said:


> Got a couple of things to share!  I made my first Vida last week.  I'm totally in love with this pattern!  I've already got two more in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool find - those pink clips on the dress are actually mitten clips from WalMart!  I found them in the baby section, on the little display with the hair clippies and such.  They are $1.50 for 4 clips - 2 sets on elastic - I just cut the elastic off and used the clips.  They had hot pink, pale pink, a purpley/pink, navy blue, black, and gray.  Anyway, I thought they were perfect for these dresses!
> 
> Ok, now the Halloween petal skirt set.  This was super fun to make!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a slight obsession with Halloween fabric - none of those petals are the same fabric - well, the top tier is two alternating fabrics, but all the big ones are all different!  Some are left over from scrub tops I've made in the past (I always buy more fabric than I need!)
> 
> Hope everyone's having a great weekend!


LOVE that Vida and your Halloween outfit is awesome!



billwendy said:


> Well, we made a ressie last night for our anniversary trip. We are staying at the POP. I was bummed because some people got emails for free dining for the time we are going to be there, but I never get ANY emails from them!! And, no pin codes were attached to our name. But anyway, I think we are going to try MNSSHP! What do you think  of maybe mr and mrs incredible? billy already has a tshirt from the disney store that is just red with the big I symbol on it - black shorts, black crocs maybe  just a small black face mask(do people wear masks?) and then all I'd have to do is make an iron on for a red shirt , wear the same thing on the bottom - what do you think? or should we not get dressed up at all, or should I get a logo decal made on the disigns board????????????


I think the Incredibles would be great!  I love Pop-I'm sure you'll have a great trip!



xdanielleax said:


> My hubby just called. He is still in Kuwait!!! It took him 2 days sitting at the depot to get of Iraq. He kept getting bumped or cancelled. He said he probably won't be home until late late tomorrow night or Tuesday morning  We have to make an 9 hour drive to Disney World around 2am Tuesday night....I'm really stressed out now


 Hope he makes it home in time! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok I had time to put my pics on Photobucket now! So here are Wendy & Peterpan............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the shoe covers I made!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugging Jocelyn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the last one (I promise for now) of Evangeline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I'm off to dinner at MIL's and then to work.


Peter Pan and Wendy look great!  Love the shoe covers.  Evangeline is a doll!



Jajone said:


> Just a few things I've been working on waiting for our upcoming trip in January...
> th_
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> For Monday night football...
> http://
> 
> 
> http://


WOW!  You've been busy!  Great job!


----------



## lovesdumbo

GoofyDoo said:


> Thank you _all_ so much for all the great tips you've given me today! I truly appreciate all the help. I was ready to give up. I don't know what I was thinking doing a ruffle on my very first Portrait Peasant project. Dang! it was hard for me, but I finally got through it, although it's by no means perfect. Shay Lynne loves it, though, so I guess that's all that counts! I've sewn _all weekend _and only made a pair of PJ pants and a gown.


You did a great job on that!  Look how happy Shay Lynne looks!  

I don't "enjoy" doing ruffles and gathers that is why I tend to turn everything into an A-line.   I did order the Vida pattern-I like the ruffles are "optional".


----------



## bigdisgrandma

GoofyDoo said:


> Thank you _all_ so much for all the great tips you've given me today! I truly appreciate all the help. I was ready to give up. I don't know what I was thinking doing a ruffle on my very first Portrait Peasant project. Dang! it was hard for me, but I finally got through it, although it's by no means perfect. Shay Lynne loves it, though, so I guess that's all that counts! I've sewn _all weekend _and only made a pair of PJ pants and a gown.



Absolutely darling!  You are great!  Many people would be amazed to hear all that you did in one weekend.  We are expecting many more great things to come!
Denise


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

GoofyDoo said:


> Thank you _all_ so much for all the great tips you've given me today! I truly appreciate all the help. I was ready to give up. I don't know what I was thinking doing a ruffle on my very first Portrait Peasant project. Dang! it was hard for me, but I finally got through it, although it's by no means perfect. Shay Lynne loves it, though, so I guess that's all that counts! I've sewn _all weekend _and only made a pair of PJ pants and a gown.



That turned out really well, and your ruffles look perfect for your first portrait peasant project.  I love that pattern!!  Shay Lynne looks very happy in it.


----------



## GoofyDoo

lovesdumbo said:


> You did a great job on that!  Look how happy Shay Lynne looks!
> 
> I don't "enjoy" doing ruffles and gathers that is why I tend to turn everything into an A-line.   I did order the Vida pattern-I like the ruffles are "optional".


Thank you.  She's happy and doesn't notice the imperfections, thankfully. It will be a long time before I do ruffles again! Do you think I'd be crazy to attempt the Vida pattern? It is SO CUTE!!!



bigdisgrandma said:


> Absolutely darling!  You are great!  Many people would be amazed to hear all that you did in one weekend.  We are expecting many more great things to come!
> Denise


Thank you Denise!!! I am glad I started with PJs for practice. I did learn a ton this weekend on just the two things I made. I didn't even know how to thread a sewing machine until yesterday morning! Now this machine doesn't look quite so intimidating, at least. Off to work again in the morning! I wish I had more time here in the next few days to tackle an outfit....


----------



## GoofyDoo

EnchantedPrincess said:


> That turned out really well, and your ruffles look perfect for your first portrait peasant project.  I love that pattern!!  Shay Lynne looks very happy in it.


Thank you! I want to do another peasant top with shorter sleeves next time. I hope the next one's easier!! Flannel was probably not the best fabric to start out with, huh? It was heavy and kinda bulky to work with.


----------



## twob4him

GoofyDoo said:


> Thank you _all_ so much for all the great tips you've given me today! I truly appreciate all the help. I was ready to give up. I don't know what I was thinking doing a ruffle on my very first Portrait Peasant project. Dang! it was hard for me, but I finally got through it, although it's by no means perfect. Shay Lynne loves it, though, so I guess that's all that counts! I've sewn _all weekend _and only made a pair of PJ pants and a gown.



Wow!!!! It came out soooo wonderfully...I love it! Shay Lynne looks so beautiful in it! Great job Amy!!!! Don't worry, each project helps you learn more and more!



I don't have time to comment on everyone's outfits this weekend but I love them all! Great sewing ladies and Tom!!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

GoofyDoo said:


> Thank you.  She's happy and doesn't notice the imperfections, thankfully. It will be a long time before I do ruffles again! Do you think I'd be crazy to attempt the Vida pattern? It is SO CUTE!!!
> 
> Thank you Denise!!! I am glad I started with PJs for practice. I did learn a ton this weekend on just the two things I made. I didn't even know how to thread a sewing machine until yesterday morning! Now this machine doesn't look quite so intimidating, at least. Off to work again in the morning! I wish I had more time here in the next few days to tackle an outfit....



I haven't done the Vida yet so I really can't say but it doesn't look too bad.  I'm anxious to try it out.


----------



## jham

glorib said:


> Got a couple of things to share!  I made my first Vida last week.  I'm totally in love with this pattern!  I've already got two more in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool find - those pink clips on the dress are actually mitten clips from WalMart!  I found them in the baby section, on the little display with the hair clippies and such.  They are $1.50 for 4 clips - 2 sets on elastic - I just cut the elastic off and used the clips.  They had hot pink, pale pink, a purpley/pink, navy blue, black, and gray.  Anyway, I thought they were perfect for these dresses!
> 
> Ok, now the Halloween petal skirt set.  This was super fun to make!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a slight obsession with Halloween fabric - none of those petals are the same fabric - well, the top tier is two alternating fabrics, but all the big ones are all different!  Some are left over from scrub tops I've made in the past (I always buy more fabric than I need!)
> 
> Hope everyone's having a great weekend!



These are great!  I have a little Halloween fabric problem myself  And somehow I didn't use any of the Halloween fabric I have from last year, I just bought all new stuff   



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok I had time to put my pics on Photobucket now! So here are Wendy & Peterpan............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Juliet's 1st day of Pre-K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the last one (I promise for now) of Evangeline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I'm off to dinner at MIL's and then to work.



Such cute girls!  I love the costumes!  And those shoe covers are great.  I don't enjoy making shoe covers.  



Jajone said:


> Just a few things I've been working on waiting for our upcoming trip in January...
> For Monday night football...
> [URL="http://[IMG]http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa126/jajone/th_DSC01675.jpg[/IMG]"]




Those are great!...except not so sure about your team... 



GoofyDoo said:


> Thank you _all_ so much for all the great tips you've given me today! I truly appreciate all the help. I was ready to give up. I don't know what I was thinking doing a ruffle on my very first Portrait Peasant project. Dang! it was hard for me, but I finally got through it, although it's by no means perfect. Shay Lynne loves it, though, so I guess that's all that counts! I've sewn _all weekend _and only made a pair of PJ pants and a gown.



Wow Amy, you did a great job!  And ruffles can take some practice to get a system worked out.  The Vida pattern is not difficult and no ruffling is necessary.  The only PITB part of it is that you need to trace the pattern and add in a seam allowance when you do.  I bought some inexpensive interfacing or stabilizer or something off a roll at a fabric store.  It is thinnish, white, and somewhat see-through.  I used it to trace my pattern on and have been really happy with it.  Love it in fact.  

I think I missed some quotes because I keep switching computers.  My mouse is now not working on my computer.   

So today we had some friends over to help them plan a trip to Disneyworld.  They have not been in years and their kids have never been  It was pretty funny.   They have 3 kids, about the ages of my 3 oldest.  The main issue is the DH thinks they can do it all in 3 days  and she wants to spend 8 days.  His parents spend their winters in West Palm Beach, so he wants to spend half the time there.  His parents live here in the summers so it's not like they never see them.  I think we have so far negotiated him up to 5 days.  Still not enough.  But the fun thing is money is not really an issue with them, so I think they will stay at AKL or Poly, leaning towards Poly because of the monorail.  Of course now I'm jealous. They will probably go in February when we do so that will be fun! So we were talking about sewing and she does not sew.  However she told me she has a Viking Rose embroidery machine that she has never used   (she lives just up the street  )  I told her I will teach her to sew so I can use her machine  Her DH said he would give it to me if I made him a Wookie costume  At first I started saying "well, fur is hard to sew" and thinking he is like 6'5", then I went "Wait a minute!  I would TOTALLY make a 6'5" wookie costume for a Viking Rose!"  But I think my friend will let me borrow it


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Jajone said:


> Just a few things I've been working on waiting for our upcoming trip in January...
> 
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> For Monday night football...
> http://
> 
> 
> http://


Those are all so cute. I especially love the Halloween stuff.



GoofyDoo said:


> Thank you _all_ so much for all the great tips you've given me today! I truly appreciate all the help. I was ready to give up. I don't know what I was thinking doing a ruffle on my very first Portrait Peasant project. Dang! it was hard for me, but I finally got through it, although it's by no means perfect. Shay Lynne loves it, though, so I guess that's all that counts! I've sewn _all weekend _and only made a pair of PJ pants and a gown.


It is so pretty and she sure looks happy wearing her new gown.


----------



## tadamom

I haven't shared anything in forever.  I've been sewing, just didn't take the first picture of any of the last few things I made since I sold them.  Hopefully the buyers will send me some pics.

Here is my newest:






Parker and I both started school last week -- I am now teaching the 12-24 months preschool class.  She is in the 3 year old Honeybee's class, hence the bee on her dress.  Parker totally picked out all the fabrics.  I wish the picture was better but the yellow material has this little design that has 2 black polka dots in it that almost resemble a bee.  We got it at Joann's so maybe some of you have seen it.  I got the drawing for the bee from the 2nd material that Parker picked out, it was pink with butterflies and bees.  I just drew him up much bigger then pieced him together.  I really like how it turned out but next time I will make the bodice a little shorter and smaller.  I didn't have a pattern for the top so I modified one that I had and it turned out pretty big.


----------



## eeyore3847

tadamom said:


> Here is my newest:




super cute!!!
Lori


----------



## glorib

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok I had time to put my pics on Photobucket now! So here are Wendy & Peterpan............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the shoe covers I made!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Juliet's 1st day of Pre-K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugging Jocelyn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the last one (I promise for now) of Evangeline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I'm off to dinner at MIL's and then to work.




Oh, Wendy and Peter Pan look awesome!  So cute!!  Your girls are beautiful!



Jajone said:


> Just a few things I've been working on waiting for our upcoming trip in January...
> 
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> For Monday night football...
> http://
> 
> 
> http://



Super cute!  I love the Halloween!  I love that fabric!  And, we're Green Bay fans here, too (well, I'm a Chiefs fan, but DH is a Green Bay fan and he's brainwashed the kids.)  I'm working on a Green Bay vida dress - hoping to have it done for tomorrow's game, but we'll see . . . 




GoofyDoo said:


> Thank you _all_ so much for all the great tips you've given me today! I truly appreciate all the help. I was ready to give up. I don't know what I was thinking doing a ruffle on my very first Portrait Peasant project. Dang! it was hard for me, but I finally got through it, although it's by no means perfect. Shay Lynne loves it, though, so I guess that's all that counts! I've sewn _all weekend _and only made a pair of PJ pants and a gown.



That gown is so pretty!  You're doing a great job - keep it up!  If you can make that gown, you could surely make a Vida dress!  It's really pretty simple!




revrob said:


> I've made a few things that I thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This crown had been posted here by someone (?) and I could never stitch the round part, so I decided that I would digitize it and have the machine work for me.  Several of you may remember this pettiskirt.



Wow!  Those turned out GREAT!  Just gorgeous!  Love the fabrics!


----------



## HeatherSue

I just stayed up way too late.  But, 

I updated my trip report!

I'm going to try and catch up on the thread tomorrow.  Can't wait to see what's been posted since this morning!


----------



## MouseTriper

Okay so how many of you are making your children's halloween costumes?  What are all your kids going to be?  *Has anyone ever made a Dopey costume?*

Just curious...would LOVE to see pictures of homemade Halloween costumes!!!

Here are a few pictures of the very 1st Halloween costume I EVER made....I had to get a little help from my Mom and I even used something called, "Sewing with a Tube"...fabric GLUE!!! Hahahahahaha!!! (But that was just for the black fur stuff). Hahaha

Anyway....get ready for too many witches....LOL






_My little witch!_





_A witch in the night....LOL_





_Just thought this was a kinda cool picture._





_A witch gathering._





_My little witch was mesmorized with her cousin who dressed as an Indian._


----------



## glorib

Ack!  Sorry - double post!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

tadamom said:


> I haven't shared anything in forever.  I've been sewing, just didn't take the first picture of any of the last few things I made since I sold them.  Hopefully the buyers will send me some pics.
> 
> Here is my newest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parker and I both started school last week -- I am now teaching the 12-24 months preschool class.  She is in the 3 year old Honeybee's class, hence the bee on her dress.  Parker totally picked out all the fabrics.  I wish the picture was better but the yellow material has this little design that has 2 black polka dots in it that almost resemble a bee.  We got it at Joann's so maybe some of you have seen it.  I got the drawing for the bee from the 2nd material that Parker picked out, it was pink with butterflies and bees.  I just drew him up much bigger then pieced him together.  I really like how it turned out but next time I will make the bodice a little shorter and smaller.  I didn't have a pattern for the top so I modified one that I had and it turned out pretty big.


That dress is so cute. 

Those Halloween pictures look so cute. I love the black and white picture.


----------



## MouseTriper

Tinka_Belle said:


> Those Halloween pictures look so cute. I love the black and white picture.


  THANKS!!!!!


----------



## LisaZoe

GoofyDoo said:


> Thank you.  She's happy and doesn't notice the imperfections, thankfully. It will be a long time before I do ruffles again! Do you think I'd be crazy to attempt the Vida pattern? It is SO CUTE!!!



I would say go for it. I am hooked on this pattern (if that isn't obvious). Although I have been sewing a bit longer than many on this thread, I honestly think this pattern is very much one that beginner sewists can do. After seeing your success with the PJ pants and nightgown, I definitely think you would have no problems with the Vida pattern. Seriously, I think the biggest hurdle is tracing the pattern and adding the seam allowance. There are some slightly curved pieces that are joined but they are shallow curves that shouldn't be a problem. If you do have any minor imperfections in those seams, they can be covered with jumbo ric rac.  For the basic pattern, there are no ruffles at all. Any you see in the examples shown on this thread and elsewhere were creative decisions of the person making the dress. Even the decorative trim is totally optional so you could keep it basic and still come out with a cute dress since it would allow you to easily use a variety of prints.


----------



## twob4him

jham said:


> So today we had some friends over to help them plan a trip to Disneyworld.  They have not been in years and their kids have never been  It was pretty funny.   They have 3 kids, about the ages of my 3 oldest.  The main issue is the DH thinks they can do it all in 3 days  and she wants to spend 8 days.  His parents spend their winters in West Palm Beach, so he wants to spend half the time there.  His parents live here in the summers so it's not like they never see them.  I think we have so far negotiated him up to 5 days.  Still not enough.  But the fun thing is money is not really an issue with them, so I think they will stay at AKL or Poly, leaning towards Poly because of the monorail.  Of course now I'm jealous. They will probably go in February when we do so that will be fun! So we were talking about sewing and she does not sew.  However she told me she has a Viking Rose embroidery machine that she has never used   (she lives just up the street  )  I told her I will teach her to sew so I can use her machine  Her DH said he would give it to me if I made him a Wookie costume  At first I started saying "well, fur is hard to sew" and thinking he is like 6'5", then I went "Wait a minute!  I would TOTALLY make a 6'5" wookie costume for a Viking Rose!"  But I think my friend will let me borrow it



Funny story...wait till your friend's DH gets there and sees the place...how cool to stay at the Poly! And so funny about the machine....yes,,, I have oh three or four machines just sitting around collecting dust... not.  


*Tadamom...*adorable adorable adorable!!!!!!!!


----------



## minnie2

bigdisgrandma said:


> Hi, It's me, Bigdisgrandma and I guess that it is ok for me to be back on the disboutiquers since we are leaving for our trip in 3 days...that and Jeanne said I could come back!
> 
> I want to post my pettislip, I made 2 for the girls this last week!  What a huge amount of ruffles but I think they are going to be perfect for the darling things that were sent to them to wear by you all!
> 
> 
> This is Raegan, one of my 8 granddaughters.  She is 3 and doesn't like to smile for pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a little closer pic of the applique.  It is the first one I have ever done but I am thinking I will get braver and try some others sometime.  I know where there is a great link to some wonderful tips for doing appliques thanks to some help from Jeanne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited to go back and read and see all that I have missed.  I also want to thank you all for everything you have done for us.  I hope our Trip Report will be fun for you to see pics of the kids wearing all their cool things!
> 
> Denise


the pettie came out so cute!  so did the mickey head!  I love those simple Mickey heads!



LouiesMama said:


> Thanks for the input!!!  I think what I am going to do is have the standard sizing charts have lengths for mid-thigh, low-thigh, and mid-knee.  Then I will also give the measurement method so the moms can make them to the exact length.


GREAT!  I can't wait until it is finished!



LouiesMama said:


> I was looking at the size charts in my patternmaking textbook, and it seems like the larger "tween" sizes increase pretty proportionally.  I did the math to get the differences in the sizes so that the pattern pieces could be scaled up on a copy machine.
> 
> to go from an 8 to a 10, scale up 103%
> to go from an 8 to a 12, scale up 106%
> to go from an 8 to a 14, scale up 110%
> 
> to go from a 10 to a 12, scale up 103%
> to go from a 10 to a 14, scale up 106%
> to go from a 10 to a 16, scale up 110%
> 
> You'll want to go to a place like Kinko's that has nice machines so you can adjust the scale to whatever you want, and also so you can select a larger paper size (I think you can go up to 11X17 in most machines).
> 
> I haven't tried this personally (I just do the scaling in my drawing program), but these are the percentages I would use.  This should work for most patterns (not just mine) that are free-fitting like the peasant top/dress.  With more fitted styles, keep in mind that as girls develop, the hip/waist ratio changes, and also the bustline changes.  So for something like the a-line, scaling up might not work.  Boys are easy - they stay pretty much the same until they either get big muscles or a beer belly  !


THANK YOU!  Any chance we can put this chart in the book marks?  I don't need it right now but I can see it in my near future!  



xdanielleax said:


> Violette let me put the dress on her.  I'm very happy with how it looks with the leggings. I've just got to sew on the hook and eye and put a bow on the minnie applique.


It looks so cute on her.


glorib said:


> Got a couple of things to share!  I made my first Vida last week.  I'm totally in love with this pattern!  I've already got two more in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool find - those pink clips on the dress are actually mitten clips from WalMart!  I found them in the baby section, on the little display with the hair clippies and such.  They are $1.50 for 4 clips - 2 sets on elastic - I just cut the elastic off and used the clips.  They had hot pink, pale pink, a purpley/pink, navy blue, black, and gray.  Anyway, I thought they were perfect for these dresses!
> 
> Ok, now the Halloween petal skirt set.  This was super fun to make!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a slight obsession with Halloween fabric - none of those petals are the same fabric - well, the top tier is two alternating fabrics, but all the big ones are all different!  Some are left over from scrub tops I've made in the past (I always buy more fabric than I need!)
> 
> Hope everyone's having a great weekend!


 
You all have to STOP posting this Vilda pattern because now i want one and I just fell in love with the YCMT patterns I can't get more until I finish my stuff for my trip!!!!!!  
That Halloween skirt is adorable!!!!!  



lovesdumbo said:


> Hi All!  Behind again....I'll try to catch up when I get home (everything is so cool!!!!!!)  but I wanted to post a few photos for Minnie2 of the A-line Peasant top.... Sorry for the poor cell phone photos but I'm still having "issues" with my computer.
> 
> Here is the pattern piece I used.   I took the bodice from the peasant top and used the a-line as a guide to flare it out.  The bottom hem of this size 6 top is 2 1/2" wider than at the arm hole seam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capris-just below knee-I could have made them a bit longer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are a Wall E dress I made for the youngest and top for oldest.  I made these the day before we left on our trip.  I forgot to buy bias binding for the Wall E dress so I had to make my own so I just hemmed the bottom rather than make all that bias binding.  I used the tiered sundress bodice pattern and again with the A-line.  These were very quick to make and perfect for an August trip.


THANK YOU SO MUCH!   I have added the a line top to my wish list on ycmt because I am sensing I will need it!  

The outfits came out adorable!


----------



## minnie2

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok I had time to put my pics on Photobucket now! So here are Wendy & Peterpan............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the shoe covers I made!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Juliet's 1st day of Pre-K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugging Jocelyn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the last one (I promise for now) of Evangeline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I'm off to dinner at MIL's and then to work.


The cutest Peter pan and Wendy's EVER!  And Evangeline is simply adorable.



Jajone said:


> Just a few things I've been working on waiting for our upcoming trip in January...
> 
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> For Monday night football...
> http://
> 
> 
> http://


cute!



GoofyDoo said:


> Thank you _all_ so much for all the great tips you've given me today! I truly appreciate all the help. I was ready to give up. I don't know what I was thinking doing a ruffle on my very first Portrait Peasant project. Dang! it was hard for me, but I finally got through it, although it's by no means perfect. Shay Lynne loves it, though, so I guess that's all that counts! I've sewn _all weekend _and only made a pair of PJ pants and a gown.


It came out great!


----------



## minnie2

tadamom said:


> I haven't shared anything in forever.  I've been sewing, just didn't take the first picture of any of the last few things I made since I sold them.  Hopefully the buyers will send me some pics.
> 
> Here is my newest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parker and I both started school last week -- I am now teaching the 12-24 months preschool class.  She is in the 3 year old Honeybee's class, hence the bee on her dress.  Parker totally picked out all the fabrics.  I wish the picture was better but the yellow material has this little design that has 2 black polka dots in it that almost resemble a bee.  We got it at Joann's so maybe some of you have seen it.  I got the drawing for the bee from the 2nd material that Parker picked out, it was pink with butterflies and bees.  I just drew him up much bigger then pieced him together.  I really like how it turned out but next time I will make the bodice a little shorter and smaller.  I didn't have a pattern for the top so I modified one that I had and it turned out pretty big.


LOVE IT!  Is that bias tape used for the hem?



MouseTriper said:


> Okay so how many of you are making your children's halloween costumes?  What are all your kids going to be?  *Has anyone ever made a Dopey costume?*
> 
> Just curious...would LOVE to see pictures of homemade Halloween costumes!!!
> 
> Here are a few pictures of the very 1st Halloween costume I EVER made....I had to get a little help from my Mom and I even used something called, "Sewing with a Tube"...fabric GLUE!!! Hahahahahaha!!! (But that was just for the black fur stuff). Hahaha
> 
> Anyway....get ready for too many witches....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _My little witch!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A witch in the night....LOL_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Just thought this was a kinda cool picture._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A witch gathering._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _My little witch was mesmorized with her cousin who dressed as an Indian._


These are great!  

Headed to upload the pictures of my Mickey purse I finished it yesterday.


----------



## minnie2

Ok so here is my purse for the world!  It looks better in person.  I made the Bow/knot purse from YCMT and just didn't add the bow since I thought it would e a it too much for days at the parks.  I also enlarged it a bit and when it was done Nikki said to me 'Do you think you will have enough room in it?"   I told her yup because that is why she has her bag for the parks because I am not carrying her stuff!


----------



## mytwotinks

MouseTriper said:


> Okay so how many of you are making your children's halloween costumes?  What are all your kids going to be?  *Has anyone ever made a Dopey costume?*
> 
> Just curious...would LOVE to see pictures of homemade Halloween costumes!!!
> 
> Here are a few pictures of the very 1st Halloween costume I EVER made....I had to get a little help from my Mom and I even used something called, "Sewing with a Tube"...fabric GLUE!!! Hahahahahaha!!! (But that was just for the black fur stuff). Hahaha
> 
> Anyway....get ready for too many witches....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _My little witch!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A witch in the night....LOL_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Just thought this was a kinda cool picture._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A witch gathering._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _My little witch was mesmorized with her cousin who dressed as an Indian._



I can't believe that you (and apparently your friends) are so ready for Halloween!  I haven't even begun to ask my kids what they want to be yet.

I hope everything is going great!  Still praying.


----------



## mytwotinks

GoofyDoo said:


> Thank you _all_ so much for all the great tips you've given me today! I truly appreciate all the help. I was ready to give up. I don't know what I was thinking doing a ruffle on my very first Portrait Peasant project. Dang! it was hard for me, but I finally got through it, although it's by no means perfect. Shay Lynne loves it, though, so I guess that's all that counts! I've sewn _all weekend _and only made a pair of PJ pants and a gown.



You are doing such a great job!  I'm so excited for you that you started sewing!!!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

minnie2 said:


> These are great!


 Thank you so much!



minnie2 said:


> Ok so here is my purse for the world!  It looks better in person.  I made the Bow/knot purse from YCMT and just didn't add the bow since I thought it would e a it too much for days at the parks.  I also enlarged it a bit and when it was done Nikki said to me 'Do you think you will have enough room in it?"   I told her yup because that is why she has her bag for the parks because I am not carrying her stuff!


  Wow I love the fabric you used for your purse!!  Too funny about your daughter...did she look shocked you would not be carrying all her stuff too?  lol



mytwotinks said:


> I can't believe that you (and apparently your friends) are so ready for Halloween!  I haven't even begun to ask my kids what they want to be yet.
> 
> I hope everything is going great!  Still praying.


  Oh no....I am SOOO NOT ready for Halloween.  These pictures were from 2 years ago.  LOL.  I just thought I would share it will you and see if I could get some others to post their homemade Hallowen outfits (mine is definitely more homemade than custom.... ) 

Thanks again for all the prayers!!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## 2cutekidz

I'm loving all the Vida dresses too!!  For anyone thinking of getting this pattern, remember it is a european pattern - I don't think the instructions are in english (I could be mistaken though.)  I do know there are sites with the instructions translated though.  And you have to trace the pattern onto paper and add your own seam allowance.

Target usually has the black/orange stripe tights a little closer to Halloween.  They are the nice thick cotton ones, not the thin droopy ones.



GoofyDoo said:


> Thank you _all_ so much for all the great tips you've given me today! I truly appreciate all the help. I was ready to give up. I don't know what I was thinking doing a ruffle on my very first Portrait Peasant project. Dang! it was hard for me, but I finally got through it, although it's by no means perfect. Shay Lynne loves it, though, so I guess that's all that counts! I've sewn _all weekend _and only made a pair of PJ pants and a gown.



Amy!!  Both Clay's pj pants and Shay Lynne's nightgown look fantastic!  Awesome job!  I told you there was no going back once you get bitten by the custom bug!!  It's frustrating at times, but sooooo worth it when your kids love it!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi guys...just a reminder to all of you interested in the Mom's Panel...today is the day to apply!  Don't forget!!!! And good luck!


----------



## peachygreen

tadamom said:


> I haven't shared anything in forever.  I've been sewing, just didn't take the first picture of any of the last few things I made since I sold them.  Hopefully the buyers will send me some pics.
> 
> Here is my newest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parker and I both started school last week -- I am now teaching the 12-24 months preschool class.  She is in the 3 year old Honeybee's class, hence the bee on her dress.  Parker totally picked out all the fabrics.  I wish the picture was better but the yellow material has this little design that has 2 black polka dots in it that almost resemble a bee.  We got it at Joann's so maybe some of you have seen it.  I got the drawing for the bee from the 2nd material that Parker picked out, it was pink with butterflies and bees.  I just drew him up much bigger then pieced him together.  I really like how it turned out but next time I will make the bodice a little shorter and smaller.  I didn't have a pattern for the top so I modified one that I had and it turned out pretty big.




I love this.  I absoluetly love bees and this is just too cute.


----------



## TravelinGal

MouseTriper said:


> Oh no....I am SOOO NOT ready for Halloween.  These pictures were from 2 years ago.  LOL.  I just thought I would share it will you and see if I could get some others to post their homemade Halloween outfits (mine is definitely more homemade than custom.... )



I made the M&M ones many years ago (over 10 years!) and just made the one for DS to go with the adult ones a couple of years ago.   (And, I guess I can't say I never fabric painted before.  I'd forgotten about these...  But the Birthday Mickey on the shortalls was certainly a whole different ball game!)






And the often posted image of our Peter Pan themed outfits I made:






Over the years, I've also made a Raggedy Anne outfit (complete with handmade yarn wig), a Pilgrim (black and white) outfit, and Renaissance costumes (created for the Ren Fest, but worn at Halloween too)

Here are pictures of my wedding dress I made (that I wore for Halloween that year as well) - obviously, we got married at a Ren Fest.  DH's outfit was a rental, but then I ended up making him a very similar outfit (out of black velvet, none the less!) that he wore for Halloween.  










I made the heavy brocade sleeves detachable so I could be a little cooler after the ceremony -- Here's a pic with them removed (and the silk under sleeve pushed up!) - as well as more detail of the neckline...


----------



## Astro Orbiter

Good morning -

I'm just back from 3 wonderful days in the World - and while my legs are happy to be home, I'm sad because I've got no trips planned.

DD wasn't dressed in obvious customs - just a few mom-made skirts that she loves.  I did see a few - a gorgeous Alice-inspired outfit in the MK Main Street pin shop and a bunch of other dresses made out of Disney fabrics.

For all those making Alice outfits, something that's new since our May trip was that the walkway between Toontown and Tomorrowland is now set up with the rose garden from Alice in Wonderland - half-painted roses on trees, card-soldiers - a great photo-op! (It's in the grassy area that backs to the Speedway.)


Oh, and to whoever was looking for input on skirts for Tweens - DD's in a uniform public school district - rules are that skirts/shorts can't be shorter than mid-thigh.  We aim for just above the knee to 2" above the knee on a very tall 6-year-old.

Deb


----------



## t-beri

Thanks Kim!!  Good Luck to you too!!  I was of course online waiting for 10:00 to come   I am a bit disappointed w/ my answers. I really wish I'd have used all of those college level creative writing classes I've taken. BUT I really just went w/ honest instead of clever.  I am now regretting that decision.  You wanna know what....So many people want to be chosen for the training trip and the family vacation (5 nights 6 day park hoppers for 4) and I don't really care about that. We have passes.  I mean having the hotel paid for would be cool but it certainly wasn't my motivation to apply.  I just want to be able help other mom's plan GREAT vacations.  

If this is a fair and just universe I will get chosen


----------



## LisaZoe

2cutekidz said:


> I'm loving all the Vida dresses too!!  For anyone thinking of getting this pattern, remember it is a european pattern - I don't think the instructions are in english (I could be mistaken though.)  I do know there are sites with the instructions translated though.  And you have to trace the pattern onto paper and add your own seam allowance.



The Vida is one of the patterns that is translated into English. However, you brought up a good point since many of the Farbenmix patterns are not translated. It's a good idea to double check the description before buying.


----------



## t-beri

Astro Orbiter said:


> Good morning -
> 
> I'm just back from 3 wonderful days in the World - and while my legs are happy to be home, I'm sad because I've got no trips planned.
> 
> DD wasn't dressed in obvious customs - just a few mom-made skirts that she loves.  I did see a few - a gorgeous Alice-inspired outfit in the MK Main Street pin shop and a bunch of other dresses made out of Disney fabrics.
> 
> For all those making Alice outfits, something that's new since our May trip was that the walkway between Toontown and Tomorrowland is now set up with the rose garden from Alice in Wonderland - half-painted roses on trees, card-soldiers - a great photo-op! (It's in the grassy area that backs to the Speedway.)



Welcome home!!  The area you are talking about is Alice's Treat Trail (or something like that...that's what we call it)
It's set up for MNSSHP and is definitely a HOT spot. There are several treat stops along the trail and if you hit it at the end of the night you will most likely have a TON of candy unloaded on you.  The CM's tend to be a little more stingy in the beginning of the night but toward the end when they realize how much candy is left they give out more. 

...t.


----------



## kpgriffin

Prayers needed. My MIL went into the hospital last Tuesday and was released on Friday with a diagnosis of an acute form of leukemia. She was sent home with hospice to make her comfortable. The family is basically in shock.  We had ressies for the world for the Sept 11- 17 which we have postponed for the time being.  Please pray for our family as we struggle to come to terms with this news. 

I wanted to share the Winnie the Pooh I made for the girls. I love this fabric. 














I ordered the VIDA pattern but I knew that it would not arrive in time to make the outfit before our trip. I tried to CASE Tom's Ariel dress and did the best that I could. I like the results but I really can't wait for the pattern to arrive.


----------



## Clutterbug

LouiesMama said:


> I was looking at the size charts in my patternmaking textbook, and it seems like the larger "tween" sizes increase pretty proportionally.  I did the math to get the differences in the sizes so that the pattern pieces could be scaled up on a copy machine.
> 
> to go from an 8 to a 10, scale up 103%
> to go from an 8 to a 12, scale up 106%
> to go from an 8 to a 14, scale up 110%
> 
> to go from a 10 to a 12, scale up 103%
> to go from a 10 to a 14, scale up 106%
> to go from a 10 to a 16, scale up 110%
> 
> You'll want to go to a place like Kinko's that has nice machines so you can adjust the scale to whatever you want, and also so you can select a larger paper size (I think you can go up to 11X17 in most machines).
> 
> I haven't tried this personally (I just do the scaling in my drawing program), but these are the percentages I would use.  This should work for most patterns (not just mine) that are free-fitting like the peasant top/dress.  With more fitted styles, keep in mind that as girls develop, the hip/waist ratio changes, and also the bustline changes.  So for something like the a-line, scaling up might not work.  Boys are easy - they stay pretty much the same until they either get big muscles or a beer belly  !



THANK YOU !!!!!  This will help me out so much!  You are a doll!  



xdanielleax said:


> Violette let me put the dress on her.  I'm very happy with how it looks with the leggings. I've just got to sew on the hook and eye and put a bow on the minnie applique.



I love it - so original!!  Violette is such a cutie.  



glorib said:


> Got a couple of things to share!  I made my first Vida last week.  I'm totally in love with this pattern!  I've already got two more in progress.



WOW, these are both very cool!  I really like all the colors and prints on your TOT shirt. 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok I had time to put my pics on Photobucket now! So here are Wendy & Peterpan............



Oh my goodness, I can't decide which is cuter - those costumes or your girls!  



Jajone said:


> Thank you _all_ so much for all the great tips you've given me today! I truly appreciate all the help. I was ready to give up. I don't know what I was thinking doing a ruffle on my very first Portrait Peasant project. Dang! it was hard for me, but I finally got through it, although it's by no means perfect. Shay Lynne loves it, though, so I guess that's all that counts! I've sewn _all weekend _and only made a pair of PJ pants and a gown.




AMY!  I'm so glad you joined us and your nightgown is wonderful!!  You are going to be showing us some gorgeous customs in no time!!


----------



## t-beri

kpgriffin said:


> Prayers needed. My MIL went into the hospital last Tuesday and was released on Friday with a diagnosis of an acute form of leukemia. She was sent home with hospice to make her comfortable. The family is basically in shock.  We had ressies for the world for the Sept 11- 17 which we have postponed for the time being.  Please pray for our family as we struggle to come to terms with this news.
> 
> I wanted to share the Winnie the Pooh I made for the girls. I love this fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered the VIDA pattern but I knew that it would not arrive in time to make the outfit before our trip. I tried to CASE Tom's Ariel dress and did the best that I could. I like the results but I really can't wait for the pattern to arrive.



First  We will be thinking of your family during this difficult time.

second; Your pooh dresses are adorable! and you're case is great for not having the pattern...good job 


B and I decided last night that with me only working part time (about $100 a week) and needing to get the internet at home for Mac and my school work that we have to take Lily out of daycare.  I hate it b/c I don't want her just sitting in front of the TV all day while I do homework and housework.  BUT I think I can get us on a schedule that allows us to have some time to do other activities and go to the park or something similar.  My grand is going to keep her 1 day so I have a day for working on my papers and such ( I have 4 of them due this term)  and she may have her on other days if I need to study.   
For all of you who homeschool, can you give me some tips or resources for activities to do w/ her at home?  I am going to get stuff for us to make sock puppets, she's  been putting stinky socks on her hands for a week now  I just want to give her some activities to help break up the day.  
It is going to be hectic, but I think if we follow the schedule I should be able to get housework and homework done AND be a preschool teacher too! 

TIA for any suggestions.

Now, I MUST go do math homework


----------



## Clutterbug

tadamom said:


> I haven't shared anything in forever.  I've been sewing, just didn't take the first picture of any of the last few things I made since I sold them.  Hopefully the buyers will send me some pics.
> 
> Here is my newest:



That dress is sweet!  You are a brave Mommy to send her to pre-school in white.  I don't even want to think about what Megan would have come home looking like at that age.    Are you enjoying your new job?



MouseTriper said:


> Okay so how many of you are making your children's halloween costumes?  What are all your kids going to be?  *Has anyone ever made a Dopey costume?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Just thought this was a kinda cool picture._



That is a very cool picture!  You did a great job with the costume and she looked way too cute for a witch.   I usually make simple costumes, but I'm not even sure what the kids want to be this year - we'll see.



minnie2 said:


>



That turned out great - I love the fabric!




TravelinGal said:


>



Wow, that wedding dress looks like quite a project!  You did a wonderful job with it!



kpgriffin said:


> Prayers needed. My MIL went into the hospital last Tuesday and was released on Friday with a diagnosis of an acute form of leukemia. She was sent home with hospice to make her comfortable. The family is basically in shock.  We had ressies for the world for the Sept 11- 17 which we have postponed for the time being.  Please pray for our family as we struggle to come to terms with this news.
> 
> I wanted to share the Winnie the Pooh I made for the girls. I love this fabric.



I'm so sorry.  I will keep your family in my prayers.

Your dresses turned out beautifully.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

kpgriffin said:


> Prayers needed. My MIL went into the hospital last Tuesday and was released on Friday with a diagnosis of an acute form of leukemia. She was sent home with hospice to make her comfortable. The family is basically in shock.  We had ressies for the world for the Sept 11- 17 which we have postponed for the time being.  Please pray for our family as we struggle to come to terms with this news.
> 
> I wanted to share the Winnie the Pooh I made for the girls. I love this fabric.



 I'll be praying for your family.

Those dresses are great!  I love that Pooh, I really need to get mine out & use it.  I think you did a great job on the Ariel dress.


----------



## t-beri

BIG GIVERS!!! The Duquette25 give is ALMOST FULL!!!  We still need to fill passports for the 2 boys and a custom for 4 yr. old Jeremiah.  Please take the time to visit this family's PTR !
You can sign up for this give by clicking on the Big Give button in my siggy. 

If you have any questions just PM JHAM, she is the coordinator on this give 

Thank you all for your continued generosity and for helping make these Big Gives possible!

...t.


----------



## minnie2

MouseTriper said:


> Wow I love the fabric you used for your purse!!  Too funny about your daughter...did she look shocked you would not be carrying all her stuff too?  lol


Oh she knew she had to carry what she wanted to bring because she made a purse for the trip!   



TravelinGal said:


> I made the M&M ones many years ago (over 10 years!) and just made the one for DS to go with the adult ones a couple of years ago.   (And, I guess I can't say I never fabric painted before.  I'd forgotten about these...  But the Birthday Mickey on the shortalls was certainly a whole different ball game!)
> 
> ver the years, I've also made a Raggedy Anne outfit (complete with handmade yarn wig), a Pilgrim (black and white) outfit, and Renaissance costumes (created for the Ren Fest, but worn at Halloween too)
> 
> Here are pictures of my wedding dress I made (that I wore for Halloween that year as well) - obviously, we got married at a Ren Fest.  DH's outfit was a rental, but then I ended up making him a very similar outfit (out of black velvet, none the less!) that he wore for Halloween.


Stunning wedding dress!  What a cool fun wedding it must have been.  Unlike mine where DH and I drove the the Justice of the peace!   


kpgriffin said:


> Prayers needed. My MIL went into the hospital last Tuesday and was released on Friday with a diagnosis of an acute form of leukemia. She was sent home with hospice to make her comfortable. The family is basically in shock.  We had ressies for the world for the Sept 11- 17 which we have postponed for the time being.  Please pray for our family as we struggle to come to terms with this news.
> 
> I wanted to share the Winnie the Pooh I made for the girls. I love this fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered the VIDA pattern but I knew that it would not arrive in time to make the outfit before our trip. I tried to CASE Tom's Ariel dress and did the best that I could. I like the results but I really can't wait for the pattern to arrive.


  I  am so sorry for your family. 

 The outfits came out great .


----------



## t-beri

BIG GIVERS

The OKALMOMOF4BOYS give is almost finished!!  We are still looking for someone to make a custom for big brother Tucker,16 and the give will be FULL! 

...t.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

t-beri said:


> Thanks Kim!!  Good Luck to you too!!  I was of course online waiting for 10:00 to come   I am a bit disappointed w/ my answers. I really wish I'd have used all of those college level creative writing classes I've taken. BUT I really just went w/ honest instead of clever.  I am now regretting that decision.  You wanna know what....So many people want to be chosen for the training trip and the family vacation (5 nights 6 day park hoppers for 4) and I don't really care about that. We have passes.  I mean having the hotel paid for would be cool but it certainly wasn't my motivation to apply.  I just want to be able help other mom's plan GREAT vacations.
> 
> If this is a fair and just universe I will get chosen




Good Luck!  I too enjoy helping others plan!  It is so much fun!


kpgriffin said:


> Prayers needed. My MIL went into the hospital last Tuesday and was released on Friday with a diagnosis of an acute form of leukemia. She was sent home with hospice to make her comfortable. The family is basically in shock.  We had ressies for the world for the Sept 11- 17 which we have postponed for the time being.  Please pray for our family as we struggle to come to terms with this news.
> 
> I wanted to share the Winnie the Pooh I made for the girls. I love this fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Prayers for you and your family! 

Beautiful dresses and models!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

kpgriffin said:


> Prayers needed. My MIL went into the hospital last Tuesday and was released on Friday with a diagnosis of an acute form of leukemia. She was sent home with hospice to make her comfortable. The family is basically in shock.  We had ressies for the world for the Sept 11- 17 which we have postponed for the time being.  Please pray for our family as we struggle to come to terms with this news.
> 
> I wanted to share the Winnie the Pooh I made for the girls. I love this fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered the VIDA pattern but I knew that it would not arrive in time to make the outfit before our trip. I tried to CASE Tom's Ariel dress and did the best that I could. I like the results but I really can't wait for the pattern to arrive.


Sorry to hear that you got such bad news. My thoughts and prayers will be with your family. Hopefully she will be able to be comfortable and you never know she might be able to pull through. 

I love the customs. Those WTP dresses are so pretty and that's a good job recreating the Vida without a pattern.



TravelinGal said:


> I made the M&M ones many years ago (over 10 years!) and just made the one for DS to go with the adult ones a couple of years ago.   (And, I guess I can't say I never fabric painted before.  I'd forgotten about these...  But the Birthday Mickey on the shortalls was certainly a whole different ball game!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the often posted image of our Peter Pan themed outfits I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over the years, I've also made a Raggedy Anne outfit (complete with handmade yarn wig), a Pilgrim (black and white) outfit, and Renaissance costumes (created for the Ren Fest, but worn at Halloween too)
> 
> Here are pictures of my wedding dress I made (that I wore for Halloween that year as well) - obviously, we got married at a Ren Fest.  DH's outfit was a rental, but then I ended up making him a very similar outfit (out of black velvet, none the less!) that he wore for Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the heavy brocade sleeves detachable so I could be a little cooler after the ceremony -- Here's a pic with them removed (and the silk under sleeve pushed up!) - as well as more detail of the neckline...


Cute stuff, but I love your wedding dress. DH wouldn't let me do anything like that for our wedding.


----------



## glorib

minnie2 said:


> Ok so here is my purse for the world!  It looks better in person.  I made the Bow/knot purse from YCMT and just didn't add the bow since I thought it would e a it too much for days at the parks.  I also enlarged it a bit and when it was done Nikki said to me 'Do you think you will have enough room in it?"   I told her yup because that is why she has her bag for the parks because I am not carrying her stuff!



So cute - and perfect for WDW!  LOL about you not carrying Nikki's stuff!  



TravelinGal said:


> I made the M&M ones many years ago (over 10 years!) and just made the one for DS to go with the adult ones a couple of years ago.   (And, I guess I can't say I never fabric painted before.  I'd forgotten about these...  But the Birthday Mickey on the shortalls was certainly a whole different ball game!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the often posted image of our Peter Pan themed outfits I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over the years, I've also made a Raggedy Anne outfit (complete with handmade yarn wig), a Pilgrim (black and white) outfit, and Renaissance costumes (created for the Ren Fest, but worn at Halloween too)
> 
> Here are pictures of my wedding dress I made (that I wore for Halloween that year as well) - obviously, we got married at a Ren Fest.  DH's outfit was a rental, but then I ended up making him a very similar outfit (out of black velvet, none the less!) that he wore for Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the heavy brocade sleeves detachable so I could be a little cooler after the ceremony -- Here's a pic with them removed (and the silk under sleeve pushed up!) - as well as more detail of the neckline...



WOW!!!!!  Your wedding dress was just gorgeous!  You did a wonderful job!  We love renfest - we're going this weekend!  I wanted to make the kids renfest customs, but DH said I was crazy.  



kpgriffin said:


> Prayers needed. My MIL went into the hospital last Tuesday and was released on Friday with a diagnosis of an acute form of leukemia. She was sent home with hospice to make her comfortable. The family is basically in shock.  We had ressies for the world for the Sept 11- 17 which we have postponed for the time being.  Please pray for our family as we struggle to come to terms with this news.
> 
> I wanted to share the Winnie the Pooh I made for the girls. I love this fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered the VIDA pattern but I knew that it would not arrive in time to make the outfit before our trip. I tried to CASE Tom's Ariel dress and did the best that I could. I like the results but I really can't wait for the pattern to arrive.



Prayers for your MIL and your family.  I'm so sorry.

Your pooh toile dresses are so pretty!  I love that fabric!  And you did an awesome job at improvising a vida look-alike!  It turned out great!


----------



## t-beri

Taking a break just to say : I HATE MATH!!


----------



## LouiesMama

t-beri said:


> Taking a break just to say : I HATE MATH!!



I'm right with ya on that one today!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

LouiesMama said:


> I'm right with ya on that one today!


I used to love math. It used to be my favorite subject, but now that I'm almost a grown up I hate math.


----------



## HeatherSue

bigdisgrandma said:


>


GORGEOUS!!! The girl and the pettiskirt! Wow!  You really did a great job!  I think your applique looks great, too!



LouiesMama said:


> I was looking at the size charts in my patternmaking textbook, and it seems like the larger "tween" sizes increase pretty proportionally.  I did the math to get the differences in the sizes so that the pattern pieces could be scaled up on a copy machine.
> 
> to go from an 8 to a 10, scale up 103%
> to go from an 8 to a 12, scale up 106%
> to go from an 8 to a 14, scale up 110%
> 
> to go from a 10 to a 12, scale up 103%
> to go from a 10 to a 14, scale up 106%
> to go from a 10 to a 16, scale up 110%
> 
> You'll want to go to a place like Kinko's that has nice machines so you can adjust the scale to whatever you want, and also so you can select a larger paper size (I think you can go up to 11X17 in most machines).
> 
> I haven't tried this personally (I just do the scaling in my drawing program), but these are the percentages I would use.  This should work for most patterns (not just mine) that are free-fitting like the peasant top/dress.  With more fitted styles, keep in mind that as girls develop, the hip/waist ratio changes, and also the bustline changes.  So for something like the a-line, scaling up might not work.  Boys are easy - they stay pretty much the same until they either get big muscles or a beer belly !


Thanks so much for this chart! I added it to the links under "alterations".



xdanielleax said:


>


It looks even cuter on her!! Those purple shoes are adorable, too!



glorib said:


>


 Everything you create makes my jaw drop!  I just love your taste in fabrics! These are both wonderful!!!  I particularly love the vida.  SOOO adorable and your gorgeous little girl makes it look even cuter!



billwendy said:


> I think we are going to try MNSSHP! What do you think  of maybe mr and mrs incredible?


I think that sounds like a great idea!  At first, I was picturing spandex, but I'm glad to hear you're going with something a little less authentic!   You guys will be so cute!



xdanielleax said:


> My hubby just called. He is still in Kuwait!!! It took him 2 days sitting at the depot to get of Iraq. He kept getting bumped or cancelled. He said he probably won't be home until late late tomorrow night or Tuesday morning  We have to make an 9 hour drive to Disney World around 2am Tuesday night....I'm really stressed out now


 to you.  I hope he gets home soon!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>


Oh my gosh, your girls just melt my heart!  They are SO cute!! I love the Wendy and Peter Pan. They look professional!!  Great job!



mrsklamc said:


> At my Joann's they are selling a magazine for 2.99 that I wouldn't have taken a second look at if not for the cashier. I think it's the Joann's fall style preview, or something like that. On the back are two 50% off coupons, two 40% off coupons, and 2 30% off coupons. You could save a ton!


Wow, thanks for the tip!!



Jajone said:


> Thank you _all_ so much for all the great tips you've given me today! I truly appreciate all the help. I was ready to give up. I don't know what I was thinking doing a ruffle on my very first Portrait Peasant project. Dang! it was hard for me, but I finally got through it, although it's by no means perfect. Shay Lynne loves it, though, so I guess that's all that counts! I've sewn _all weekend _and only made a pair of PJ pants and a gown.



WOW Amy!!  You are really moving!  This certainly doesn't look like it was made by a "newbie".  You really have a knack for this!  I think all of us had a hard time making the first few outfits.  But, it gets a lot easier!  Especially if you use the same pattern a few more times!



Adi12982 said:


> I just wanted to say hello to you all. . . I have been away for a few months.  I graduated in May, moved back home from DC in June and took the Florida bar in July and have been job hunting.  I finally found some time to stop back in.  I've missed seeing all your beautiful creations!


We've missed you around here!  Don't be a stranger!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Just popping in to say "hi" actually I was trying to find a photo of Lacy/Adoptionmomma4 cinderella dress from pattern 4949 simplicity. Its not in the photobucket account.
> 
> I am ready to tackle this for halloween for DD, Im going to use a sheer rainbow fabric to make it more "princess-y" and less cinderella-y since she really doesnt know who Cinderella is and I figure I can always buy one on our future trip to WDW.
> 
> Life here is busy.
> Still no pregnancy and we are at the point of meeting with different doctors and having some tests done.
> We just listed our house and I have been busy purging, cleaning, organizing and then leaving when people come to see it, and a open house today.
> I also started an etsy website, right now its mostly pillowcases, but I plan to add other things too.
> 
> I hope all is well with all of you!!!


Long time, no "see".  You need to drop in here more often.  I know life is busy, though.   I hope a baby will be on the way soon.



lovesdumbo said:


> I will absolutely say hello!  We have a 4:49pm flight so we'll get an ME bus around 1:45 get to MCO about 2:30.
> 
> The 2006 Superbowl was in Detroit (I googled it I'm not into football).  I think people think folks going to the superbowl in Tampa will add on a Dinsey vacation.  I can't see that happening.


Our flight lands in Orlando at 11:05am.  I'm hoping we're at Pop by 2:30.  So, we probably won't see you in the airport. You're not staying at Pop are you?



jham said:


> I would TOTALLY make a 6'5" wookie costume for a Viking Rose!" : But I think my friend will let me borrow it:


Oh my gosh, that is SO funny!  Yes, you'll  have to teach her how to use that machine.  Make sure you make it look REALLY hard so she'll just give it to you!  



tadamom said:


>


I've missed Parker's sweet little face!  I love that bumblebee outfit.  She did a great time picking out the fabrics and you did a wonderful job putting them all together!



MouseTriper said:


> Okay so how many of you are making your children's halloween costumes?  What are all your kids going to be?  *Has anyone ever made a Dopey costume?*


Oooh...freaky picture!  Love it!  She looks adorable and so little!

Tessa wants to be Jessie this year, so I'm going to "Jessie-up" a pair of jeans and a white shirt.  Sawyer is going to be Buzz and I bought that costume.  Here's what I made for Tessa last year.




I just found this old picture and I thought I'd share.  This was at a Halloween party before we had kids.  Henry was a proctocologist named "Dr. Ben Dover" and my sign explains who I am.  Henry is just trying to hear my heart with that stethoscope.  Keep your minds out of the gutter.


----------



## HeatherSue

minnie2 said:


> THANK YOU!  Any chance we can put this chart in the book marks?  I don't need it right now but I can see it in my near future!


It is done, my dear!



minnie2 said:


>


LOVE it!!!



TravelinGal said:


>


Love the M&M costumes.  So cute!
Wow, your wedding dress is FANTASTIC!  Just beautiful!!



Astro Orbiter said:


> Good morning -
> 
> I'm just back from 3 wonderful days in the World - and while my legs are happy to be home, I'm sad because I've got no trips planned.
> 
> DD wasn't dressed in obvious customs - just a few mom-made skirts that she loves.  I did see a few - a gorgeous Alice-inspired outfit in the MK Main Street pin shop and a bunch of other dresses made out of Disney fabrics.
> 
> For all those making Alice outfits, something that's new since our May trip was that the walkway between Toontown and Tomorrowland is now set up with the rose garden from Alice in Wonderland - half-painted roses on trees, card-soldiers - a great photo-op! (It's in the grassy area that backs to the Speedway.)
> 
> Deb


Welcome back! We'd love to see some pictures!



kpgriffin said:


> Prayers needed. My MIL went into the hospital last Tuesday and was released on Friday with a diagnosis of an acute form of leukemia. She was sent home with hospice to make her comfortable. The family is basically in shock.  We had ressies for the world for the Sept 11- 17 which we have postponed for the time being.  Please pray for our family as we struggle to come to terms with this news.
> 
> I wanted to share the Winnie the Pooh I made for the girls. I love this fabric.


I'm so sorry to hear about your MIL.   I'll be praying for her, and for your family.  

The Pooh outfits are gorgeous, and so are your girls!  I love that Little Mermaid outfit!!



t-beri said:


> Taking a break just to say : I HATE MATH!!



I'll join that club!!


----------



## t-beri

HEATHER:  That costume is too funny!  When we went to Disney one of our friends who came is a plastic surgeon and he dressed up as a Dr. and we were like, Yeah..what a costume, then he pointed out his name tag it said "Dr. Seymore Bush, OB/GYN"


----------



## lovesdumbo

tadamom said:


> I haven't shared anything in forever.  I've been sewing, just didn't take the first picture of any of the last few things I made since I sold them.  Hopefully the buyers will send me some pics.
> 
> Here is my newest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parker and I both started school last week -- I am now teaching the 12-24 months preschool class.  She is in the 3 year old Honeybee's class, hence the bee on her dress.  Parker totally picked out all the fabrics.  I wish the picture was better but the yellow material has this little design that has 2 black polka dots in it that almost resemble a bee.  We got it at Joann's so maybe some of you have seen it.  I got the drawing for the bee from the 2nd material that Parker picked out, it was pink with butterflies and bees.  I just drew him up much bigger then pieced him together.  I really like how it turned out but next time I will make the bodice a little shorter and smaller.  I didn't have a pattern for the top so I modified one that I had and it turned out pretty big.


So cute!!!




MouseTriper said:


> _Just thought this was a kinda cool picture._


What a cool photo!  Cute little witch-great job on the costume.



minnie2 said:


> The outfits came out adorable!


Thanks!



minnie2 said:


> Ok so here is my purse for the world!  It looks better in person.  I made the Bow/knot purse from YCMT and just didn't add the bow since I thought it would e a it too much for days at the parks.  I also enlarged it a bit and when it was done Nikki said to me 'Do you think you will have enough room in it?"   I told her yup because that is why she has her bag for the parks because I am not carrying her stuff!


Great job!  Love that fabric.



TravelinGal said:


> I made the M&M ones many years ago (over 10 years!) and just made the one for DS to go with the adult ones a couple of years ago.   (And, I guess I can't say I never fabric painted before.  I'd forgotten about these...  But the Birthday Mickey on the shortalls was certainly a whole different ball game!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the often posted image of our Peter Pan themed outfits I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over the years, I've also made a Raggedy Anne outfit (complete with handmade yarn wig), a Pilgrim (black and white) outfit, and Renaissance costumes (created for the Ren Fest, but worn at Halloween too)
> 
> Here are pictures of my wedding dress I made (that I wore for Halloween that year as well) - obviously, we got married at a Ren Fest.  DH's outfit was a rental, but then I ended up making him a very similar outfit (out of black velvet, none the less!) that he wore for Halloween.


Those are all so great!  Love the bag of M&M's.  Your wedding dress is beautiful.



LisaZoe said:


> The Vida is one of the patterns that is translated into English. However, you brought up a good point since many of the Farbenmix patterns are not translated. It's a good idea to double check the description before buying.


I bought a couple that aren't in English-haven't received them yet.  I'm hoping my SIL who spent a couple of summers in Germany (some 50 years ago  ) will be able to help me.  She said she has her dictionaries.  I asked a friend if she spoke german and she told me there is a online translator.  I'm anxious to try the Isabelle-I think it will be perfect for my little tomboy.



kpgriffin said:


> Prayers needed. My MIL went into the hospital last Tuesday and was released on Friday with a diagnosis of an acute form of leukemia. She was sent home with hospice to make her comfortable. The family is basically in shock.  We had ressies for the world for the Sept 11- 17 which we have postponed for the time being.  Please pray for our family as we struggle to come to terms with this news.
> 
> I wanted to share the Winnie the Pooh I made for the girls. I love this fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered the VIDA pattern but I knew that it would not arrive in time to make the outfit before our trip. I tried to CASE Tom's Ariel dress and did the best that I could. I like the results but I really can't wait for the pattern to arrive.


 I am so sorry.  Prayers for your family.  

Love your Pooh dresses!  And your Vida knock off is beautiful!!!



HeatherSue said:


> I think that sounds like a great idea!  At first, I was picturing spandex, but I'm glad to hear you're going with something a little less authentic!   You guys will be so cute!


You are too funny! 

Your halloween costumes were great too!



HeatherSue said:


> Our flight lands in Orlando at 11:05am.  I'm hoping we're at Pop by 2:30.  So, we probably won't see you in the airport. You're not staying at Pop are you?


I was going to stay at Pop but then I got the great idea to do a split stay Pop/AKL Concierge to do the Sunrise Safari.  Then I had to cut my trip a bit short to get flights I was willing to pay for so now I'm doing all 6 nights at AKL.  I've never been there so I'm super excited about it.  I've already been in contact with the concierge staff and they were super nice and we were able to book the safari.   My friend from Jacksonville will drive down and stay with us for the weekend.  We are eating a Jiko Saturday night and they are doing the safari with us.  She also has a 9 year old DD so I'll have to make the girls something cool to wear to Jiko and something fun to wear on the safari.


----------



## teresajoy

I posted last night before I went to bed, but I don't see it this morning! What happened!??!!??

Sorry if this is a repeat, but I don't see my post and my quotes are still quoted so I'll try it again! 



HeatherSue said:


> $4 is a great deal!  I wish we had a Kroger around here!!



I shop at Kroger all the time. It's not too far away. 



bigdisgrandma said:


> This is Raegan, one of my 8 granddaughters.  She is 3 and doesn't like to smile for pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denise


Fantastic job on the pettiskirt Denise! They look great! 


LouiesMama said:


> I was looking at the size charts in my patternmaking textbook, and it seems like the larger "tween" sizes increase pretty proportionally.  I did the math to get the differences in the sizes so that the pattern pieces could be scaled up on a copy machine.
> 
> to go from an 8 to a 10, scale up 103%
> to go from an 8 to a 12, scale up 106%
> to go from an 8 to a 14, scale up 110%
> 
> to go from a 10 to a 12, scale up 103%
> to go from a 10 to a 14, scale up 106%
> to go from a 10 to a 16, scale up 110%
> 
> You'll want to go to a place like Kinko's that has nice machines so you can adjust the scale to whatever you want, and also so you can select a larger paper size (I think you can go up to 11X17 in most machines).
> 
> I haven't tried this personally (I just do the scaling in my drawing program), but these are the percentages I would use.  This should work for most patterns (not just mine) that are free-fitting like the peasant top/dress.  With more fitted styles, keep in mind that as girls develop, the hip/waist ratio changes, and also the bustline changes.  So for something like the a-line, scaling up might not work.  Boys are easy - they stay pretty much the same until they either get big muscles or a beer belly  !


Thank you Carla!!!! Wow, that is great!!! Do you think we could set our printers to make the pattern bigger when we print it out?? 

And, I'm so excited that you are making the skirt up to a 12!!! Thank you so much! 


xdanielleax said:


> Violette let me put the dress on her.  I'm very happy with how it looks with the leggings. I've just got to sew on the hook and eye and put a bow on the minnie applique.


This is so beautiful! I just love it!!!

How's the potty training going?



lovesdumbo said:


>


Thanks for the directions! I love the outfits you made! 





xdanielleax said:


> My hubby just called. He is still in Kuwait!!! It took him 2 days sitting at the depot to get of Iraq. He kept getting bumped or cancelled. He said he probably won't be home until late late tomorrow night or Tuesday morning  We have to make an 9 hour drive to Disney World around 2am Tuesday night....I'm really stressed out now


I hope he is home soon! 




Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok I had time to put my pics on Photobucket now! So here are Wendy & Peterpan............


You have the CUTEST kids!!!! I love the outfits! 



eyor44 said:


> Is this how you all make the apliques? From other things you find and then cut them out? I might be able to do that.
> 
> Where can I find patterns posted, such as the crown? or is this a Disboutique secret?


I think the crown is in the Photobucket account under the graphics tag. 
check out the bookmarks for great appliquing tutorials (I personally found HeatherSue's the easiest for a beginner to understand) and resources for finding patterns (there is a coloring book search engine in the bookmarks)



SweetPeasMom2 said:


> Does anyone here make hairbows and if so, do you know how to make the ones that look like say a pumpkin and the ribbon is looped around? Does that make any sense at all?


I think there are directions to some like that in the bookmarks. 


mrsklamc said:


> At my Joann's they are selling a magazine for 2.99 that I wouldn't have taken a second look at if not for the cashier. I think it's the Joann's fall style preview, or something like that. On the back are two 50% off coupons, two 40% off coupons, and 2 30% off coupons. You could save a ton!


Thanks for the information!!! I'll have to look for that! 



Jajone said:


> Just a few things I've been working on waiting for our upcoming trip in January...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


I love the football shirts! 



GoofyDoo said:


> Thank you _all_ so much for all the great tips you've given me today! I truly appreciate all the help. I was ready to give up. I don't know what I was thinking doing a ruffle on my very first Portrait Peasant project. Dang! it was hard for me, but I finally got through it, although it's by no means perfect. Shay Lynne loves it, though, so I guess that's all that counts! I've sewn _all weekend _and only made a pair of PJ pants and a gown.


You did a great job Amy!!! You should be proud of yourself! 

I wanted to share with you my favorite gathering method too. 

Set your tension up very high, then set your stitch length to the highest it will go, sew quite slowly, and the fabric gathers itself. It's like MAGIC! If it isnt' gathering, make sure you are not holding the fabric, just guide it lightly. And, slow down.  Candice Nicole shared this tip with us a few months ago, and I've been using it ever since! I HATE HATE HATE gathering! (this tip is also in the bookmarks and on the blog)



tadamom said:


> I haven't shared anything in forever.  I've been sewing, just didn't take the first picture of any of the last few things I made since I sold them.  Hopefully the buyers will send me some pics.
> 
> Here is my newest:



I've missed seeing Parker's cute little face!!!! The outfits is precious!!! 


minnie2 said:


> Ok so here is my purse for the world!  It looks better in person.  I made the Bow/knot purse from YCMT and just didn't add the bow since I thought it would e a it too much for days at the parks.  I also enlarged it a bit and when it was done Nikki said to me 'Do you think you will have enough room in it?"   I told her yup because that is why she has her bag for the parks because I am not carrying her stuff!



I REALLY REALLY love that purse!!!! I need one of those! Great job! 



TravelinGal said:


> I...


Wow Robin! That is just fabulous!!! 



kpgriffin said:


> Prayers needed. My MIL went into the hospital last Tuesday and was released on Friday with a diagnosis of an acute form of leukemia. She was sent home with hospice to make her comfortable. The family is basically in shock.  We had ressies for the world for the Sept 11- 17 which we have postponed for the time being.  Please pray for our family as we struggle to come to terms with this news.
> 
> I wanted to share the Winnie the Pooh I made for the girls. I love this fabric.


I am so sorry!  This must be so hard for your family. We are all here for you when you need us.  


The dresses are fantastic!!!

I saw a Dumbo pillowcase and some other Disney sheets at a garage sale the other day, but I didn't have any cash, so I needed to use Arminda's money. She only had $3, and the lady wanted $5 for the sheets. She wouldn't budge, and now I am obsessed over those sheets I didnt' get! 


t-beri said:


> BIG GIVERS
> 
> The OKALMOMOF4BOYS give is almost finished!!  We are still looking for someone to make a custom for big brother Tucker,16 and the give will be FULL!
> 
> ...t.




And, just to tease you all a bit, I have another family that I will post once we get these two full, and they have a little *GIRL*!!!!     (Not that boys aren't great, but sewing for a little girl is so much fun, and we haven't had many of those lately!)


----------



## kjbrown

Does anyone have the CarlaC a-line dress pattern?  Can you fit shirts under the dress?  I am thinking of using this for jumpers for fall/winter.  Okay, not thinking about it because I bought it.   

Do you get a prize if (when) you buy all of CarlaC's patterns?   I am getting close!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

HeatherSue said:


>



Wow..Tessa is so beautiful and love the costume!  If you don't mind me asking, how did you do the wings, and how did you get it to stay on the back?  Kirsten wants to be Tinkerbell, but I just have no idea how i am going to make the wings!


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> GO
> 
> Tessa wants to be Jessie this year, so I'm going to "Jessie-up" a pair of jeans and a white shirt.  Sawyer is going to be Buzz and I bought that costume.  Here's what I made for Tessa last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just found this old picture and I thought I'd share.  This was at a Halloween party before we had kids.  Henry was a proctocologist named "Dr. Ben Dover" and my sign explains who I am.  Henry is just trying to hear my heart with that stethoscope.  Keep your minds out of the gutter.


 Love the costume for Tessa!  

 Omg  about yours and Henry's costume!  George would so make up a name like that!  Then again he doesnt find those kinds of things as funny since he has had his colon removed


----------



## SallyfromDE

GoofyDoo said:


> Thank you _all_ so much for all the great tips you've given me today! I truly appreciate all the help. I was ready to give up. I don't know what I was thinking doing a ruffle on my very first Portrait Peasant project. Dang! it was hard for me, but I finally got through it, although it's by no means perfect. Shay Lynne loves it, though, so I guess that's all that counts! I've sewn _all weekend _and only made a pair of PJ pants and a gown.



Amy, I think ShayLynne's gown came out great. The ruffle looks pretty good to me. Keep in mind, that just becasue a pattern says to do something one way, and you do another, that you've done something wrong.  It's all up to interpretation. 



GoofyDoo said:


> Thank you.  She's happy and doesn't notice the imperfections, thankfully. It will be a long time before I do ruffles again! Do you think I'd be crazy to attempt the Vida pattern? It is SO CUTE!!!
> 
> Thank you Denise!!! I am glad I started with PJs for practice. I did learn a ton this weekend on just the two things I made. I didn't even know how to thread a sewing machine until yesterday morning! Now this machine doesn't look quite so intimidating, at least. Off to work again in the morning! I wish I had more time here in the next few days to tackle an outfit....



One thing I like about the new machines is that they have a speed control. On an older machine, they don't do that and you'd think someone new to sewing was actually racing in Nascar!



minnie2 said:


> Ok so here is my purse for the world!  It looks better in person.  I made the Bow/knot purse from YCMT and just didn't add the bow since I thought it would e a it too much for days at the parks.  I also enlarged it a bit and when it was done Nikki said to me 'Do you think you will have enough room in it?"   I told her yup because that is why she has her bag for the parks because I am not carrying her stuff!



I love this purse. The fabric is great! I've never seen that Mickey print before.


----------



## MouseTriper

TravelinGal said:


> I made the M&M ones many years ago (over 10 years!) and just made the one for DS to go with the adult ones a couple of years ago.   (And, I guess I can't say I never fabric painted before.  I'd forgotten about these...  But the Birthday Mickey on the shortalls was certainly a whole different ball game!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the often posted image of our Peter Pan themed outfits I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over the years, I've also made a Raggedy Anne outfit (complete with handmade yarn wig), a Pilgrim (black and white) outfit, and Renaissance costumes (created for the Ren Fest, but worn at Halloween too)
> 
> Here are pictures of my wedding dress I made (that I wore for Halloween that year as well) - obviously, we got married at a Ren Fest.  DH's outfit was a rental, but then I ended up making him a very similar outfit (out of black velvet, none the less!) that he wore for Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the heavy brocade sleeves detachable so I could be a little cooler after the ceremony -- Here's a pic with them removed (and the silk under sleeve pushed up!) - as well as more detail of the neckline...


  WOW great job on all the costumes!!!  They look great and I agree, the one you did for your wedding looks like it must have taken FOREVER!!  Thanks for sharing!



kpgriffin said:


> Prayers needed. My MIL went into the hospital last Tuesday and was released on Friday with a diagnosis of an acute form of leukemia. She was sent home with hospice to make her comfortable. The family is basically in shock.  We had ressies for the world for the Sept 11- 17 which we have postponed for the time being.  Please pray for our family as we struggle to come to terms with this news.
> 
> I wanted to share the Winnie the Pooh I made for the girls. I love this fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered the VIDA pattern but I knew that it would not arrive in time to make the outfit before our trip. I tried to CASE Tom's Ariel dress and did the best that I could. I like the results but I really can't wait for the pattern to arrive.


  My prayers will be with you and your family.   

Great job on all the outfits, I love them.



Clutterbug said:


> That is a very cool picture!  You did a great job with the costume and she looked way too cute for a witch.   I usually make simple costumes, but I'm not even sure what the kids want to be this year - we'll see.


 Thank you!  We were just out and about and she saw some costumes and once again she went right for the witch costumes.  Hmmm....not sure what she will be this year either???



minnie2 said:


> Oh she knew she had to carry what she wanted to bring because she made a purse for the trip!


  Awww how cute...did you post a pic of her purse?  If so, I musta missed it.  



HeatherSue said:


> Oooh...freaky picture!  Love it!  She looks adorable and so little!
> 
> Tessa wants to be Jessie this year, so I'm going to "Jessie-up" a pair of jeans and a white shirt.  Sawyer is going to be Buzz and I bought that costume.  Here's what I made for Tessa last year.


  Thanks Heather....she was so little then.  Where does the time go?? 

Awww Tessa and Sawyer will look so cute in their Buzz and Jesse outfits....can't wait to see pics!!

Love your husband's and your sense of humor on the old Halloween picture!!!  Hahahahah



lovesdumbo said:


> What a cool photo!  Cute little witch-great job on the costume.


  Aww thank you so much!!!!  I really like how the costume came out.


----------



## minnie2

MouseTriper said:


> Awww how cute...did you post a pic of her purse?  If so, I musta missed it.


Yes I posted it last week she made one for her and her 2 yr old cousin who loves purses and is coming with us for a day or so.  Then she made 2 more for her friend and her friends little sister.




 I helped her close the purse but she sewed the lining and outer part  on all sides and she sewed the handles.  I also did the ironing.  Ok so I worked the foot pedal because she was making me nervous with her lead foot!  I guess i was having flashes of my future.

It was cute a few days after I made those with her one of her barbie dresses had a rip so she just said' mom I need the sewing machine to fix this dress.'  I thought it was cute that SHE wanted to do it.  So I let her!


----------



## sahm1000

I am finishing up the last of my sewing.......I just have half of a dress to finish and about 4 onesie dresses for Lilly to go.  The onesie dresses take me about 15 minutes total to do so no big deal (I hope!).  

Then of course I have all of the packing to do.  I finished 7 loads of laundry today (does the stuff multiply while I sleep or what?) to the packing ought to be quick.  And I need one last minute run to Wal-Mart.  Then we are off to the world tomorrow morning!     

So don't write much while I'm gone and I'll see you when I get back!


----------



## glorib

sahm1000 said:


> I am finishing up the last of my sewing.......I just have half of a dress to finish and about 4 onesie dresses for Lilly to go.  The onesie dresses take me about 15 minutes total to do so no big deal (I hope!).
> 
> Then of course I have all of the packing to do.  I finished 7 loads of laundry today (does the stuff multiply while I sleep or what?) to the packing ought to be quick.  And I need one last minute run to Wal-Mart.  Then we are off to the world tomorrow morning!
> 
> So don't write much while I'm gone and I'll see you when I get back!



I totally think that laundry, dirty dishes, etc. all multiply while you're asleep!  

HAVE AN AWESOME TRIP!!!!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

kjbrown said:


> Does anyone have the CarlaC a-line dress pattern?  Can you fit shirts under the dress?  I am thinking of using this for jumpers for fall/winter.  Okay, not thinking about it because I bought it.
> 
> Do you get a prize if (when) you buy all of CarlaC's patterns?   I am getting close!


I put shirts under Jenna's dresses all the time. The peasant top looks really cute with it.


----------



## aimeeg

We have two more days until we leave and I have one HUGE custom to finish!!! It is going to be a killer to pull off! 

I did manage to finish this today. I am happy the way it turned out. Not the easiest pattern.


----------



## DznyDreamz

MouseTriper said:


> Okay so how many of you are making your children's halloween costumes?  What are all your kids going to be?


  My DD wants to be a bride.  Before I spend a fortune on fabric, I have checked 2 Goodwill stores for a dress that I can recycle.  No luck there. Also checked  and all the dresses that were posted seemed to "pretty" for me to hack apart.  So, guess I'll be starting from scratch....


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

TravelinGal said:


> And the often posted image of our Peter Pan themed outfits I made:



Wow! That photo looks awesome! I had no idea how much sewing talent you had- the wedding ren. dress is absolutely awesome! I seem to recall it was swelteringly hot that night- My husband Tom and I were the first to meet up with you- (NicoleK from TGM) You allowed me to use your graphic to put on tshirts. You know, I used cheap shirts and they shrunk like you wouldnt believe and I guess the transfers I used just started to peel off. But it was a fun night. I recall your neice had issues with people thinking she was pocahantas. But you could totally put it all together- your family looked fab! That was our first MNSSHP. 


*I am making my first Halloween costume this year*. Im excited about sewing- going to do a cinderella-esque dress and Im going to have Waughzee's Wee Wonders (over on ebay) make some Cindy bows, candy corn and Im trying to win the fall leaves now.
I was going to do a tiara, but I think that will be tough to keep on a 2.5yr old's head. 
I have mixed feelings about the holiday, I LOVE the costumes, visiting neighbors, happy kids skipping along with glow sticks and bags of goodies- freely given with a smile. But- Megan isnt allowed to have candy- has these ridicoulously hyper-screaming nights, and I hate anything scarey or evil.

I plan to hand out less candy this year and swap it out for the mini sized play-dough, and I have about 100 little self stamper stamps of all different things. I hope the kids like them. I guess Ill get 1 bag of candy for the few older ones who come around.

These are adorable- and I loved the red mickey bag I saw on a previous page!!!!! So cute and simple- I may just have to make one!


----------



## Stephres

twob4him said:


>



So cute Cathy and I'm laughing thinking about you CASEing yourself! Too funny!



peachygreen said:


>



Your minnie mouse is adorable! Yellow crocs will be perfect.



GoofyDoo said:


>



Amy, are you sure you're a newbie? That looks great, as does the nightgown you made for Shay Lynn. When I have been making pj bottoms for my son I look for iron ons to put on a t-shirt to go with them. I made him some soccer ball pants and found a soccer ball iron on to put on the t-shirt. You could print "ruh roh" on some iron on transfer paper and then iron on a shirt.



glorib said:


>



Ok, this is the one that pushed me over the edge to order this pattern. So cute, and I love the mitten clips! Your petal skirt is darling too. 

I just want to pinch those cheeks. She's so cute, how do you stand it?



billwendy said:


> also, for all those who live in Florida - we will be roaming around florida the week before - I have a conference in Miami - what should we try to see? Depending on weather, we were thinking of the keys (we love the keys and snorkeling), maybe sanibell and maybe st petes?????? thoughts, suggestions? We love beach, snorkeling, water etc.......we were going to cruise, but are askeered of all the hurricanes!!!!
> 
> thanks, wendy



It's a long drive here from Miami, I would go to the keys. There's not much beach but it's so fun.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>



They are so adorable! I love the shoe covers, the attention to detail is great!



Jajone said:


>



Love the Halloween outfits! I think I bought those same boots. Do they have charms on them? I wanted to take them off because one was a skull but Megan wouldn't have it. They look perfect with the Halloween outfits!



tadamom said:


>



What a cute little honeybee! She is such a little lady.



minnie2 said:


>



It looks great! 



kpgriffin said:


>



 Sorry about your MIL. The Pooh toile dresses are just fabulous and you did a much better job faking the vida pattern than I did.


----------



## t-beri

Anyone who has ANY clue about using APA format for works cited Give me a shout out, I am typing up a journal for class tomorrow and am LOST!!

...t.


----------



## tadamom

DznyDreamz said:


> My DD wants to be a bride.  Before I spend a fortune on fabric, I have checked 2 Goodwill stores for a dress that I can recycle.  No luck there. Also checked  and all the dresses that were posted seemed to "pretty" for me to hack apart.  So, guess I'll be starting from scratch....



Check freecycle in your area.


----------



## billwendy

:            Me and Billy in Spandex Incredible outfits????? I dont think anyone would  want to see that!!!!!       

My 2 yo neice hannah is a chocolate milk lover - I saw this top and had to get it for her, and  of course had to make some  cute pants to match!! In the picture, the pants look blackish, but they are a chocolately brown!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today was so beautiful, so we all snuck another day of summer in at the beach (Elizabeth is in 1st grade but is homeschooled - so they did that in the am) - the ocean was a bit rough but not strong, so we had a great time - here are the kids showing their "cheesy" grins on the beach in Ocean City!!













May summer live on!!!! lol!!!

Wendy


----------



## GoofyDoo

Thank you stephres and everyone for the sweet things you've said, not to mention all the wonderful advice. Iron-ons are a great idea! Thank you!!! Poor Clay, I have all this fabric to make things for Shay Lynne and he keeps asking what I'll make for him.  I can't applique yet, but I might could iron! I _swear_ I am a newbie. The gown was a second thing I've ever made (if you don't count the pathetic home-ec dress from high school). I am a librarian and I've gotten fairly precise over the years in covering  books, which is what made me think maybe I could try my hand at sewing now. I tried to be really precise in cutting and everything. But if you could see the gown up close, there are tons of imperfections, esp. in the skirt and ruffle (I didn't post the close-up pic). 

Maybe I'll do better with the next project. I wish I didn't have to go to work!! I want to stay home and try something else. Love all the great outfits being posted--they are _fab_!!

t-beri, do you have an APA guide? If you think you'll be using this format a lot, I'd buy one. If not, have you looked online? Google "APA guide online" and you should find tons of help!


----------



## t-beri

NO!!  one of my instructors, who is just an @$$ insists on it.  he gave us a website to Perdues "owl" BUT it gives you the guidelines for a "major" research paper when all I'm doing is a current events journal.  I e-mailed the instructor, and I think he is probably online more than not so hopefully he will e-mail me back.  
It's a PITB!  one guy wans MLA, one wants APA GRRR...Now I know why I never finished college.  I am too impatient!
 The bigges thing is the directions say that the journal should be "properly cited using APA" so I think it doesn't need to be completely done in APA format, just the works cited page.   OH well, I'll just have to do it tomorrow It won't take long if I don't try to get all creative and impress him...I tend to try to find the most obscure topics 
...t.


----------



## peachygreen

Okay so I am thinking of making some easy fit shorts to go under this dress in matching material.






My thought was I could get a white teeshirt and applique a square of one of the images for her to change into later in the day which might be more comfortable.  





What do you think?  I'm afraid the dress will be too dressy for the whole day in the park.  Of course if she doesn't want to change, she wouldn't have to.


----------



## luvinyou

t-beri said:


> Anyone who has ANY clue about using APA format for works cited Give me a shout out, I am typing up a journal for class tomorrow and am LOST!!
> 
> ...t.



What do you need to know specifically?  I got a Critical SKills Manual with one of my textbooks and it has a section on APA, maybe I could try to scan it for you?
Ohh also, this link might be helpful, its what I use for all my work citeds.  Just select the format you want, and then select the type of source and input all the information, and it should give you the correct citation


----------



## GoofyDoo

t-beri said:


> NO!!  one of my instructors, who is just an @$$ insists on it.  he gave us a website to Perdues "owl" BUT it gives you the guidelines for a "major" research paper when all I'm doing is a current events journal.  I e-mailed the instructor, and I think he is probably online more than not so hopefully he will e-mail me back.
> It's a PITB!  one guy wans MLA, one wants APA GRRR...Now I know why I never finished college.  I am too impatient!
> The bigges thing is the directions say that the journal should be "properly cited using APA" so I think it doesn't need to be completely done in APA format, just the works cited page.   OH well, I'll just have to do it tomorrow It won't take long if I don't try to get all creative and impress him...I tend to try to find the most obscure topics
> ...t.



Try going *here*. If you scroll down, it gives you ways to cite journals, newspaper articles, etc. I'm sorry you're having trouble. If they stick with one format it's not so bad, but to have to use more than one is soooo confusing!!


----------



## revrob

I thought I'd post a sneak peek of something I've been working on for the past few days.

FRONT





BACK






I had an exciting day!  After my Brother machine bit the dust (again) yesterday, my wonderful husband told me today to get the machine that I want.  He knows how much I enjoy this hobby, so he wanted me to have a machine that would be reliable and have the features that I would enjoy the most.  SO, I brought home the newest toy in my fleet - a Baby Lock Decorator's Choice sewing machine!  It threads itself, and cuts the thread for you!  It also stitches without a foot control, and without having to do much guiding through presser foot area!  It's a pretty amazing machine.  I have the BEST hubby in the world!


----------



## t-beri

Thanks guys.  The more I look at all of the info the more I am convinced that I only need to do the works cited page using this format. And I understand how to do that.  It's the title page etc... that I was having trouble finding but I am going to just write the summaries and then worry about it. Hopefully he will e-mail me in time to revise it.

...t.


----------



## kimmylaj

O/T   so ryan started kindergarten last week he did well, happy enjoying it. he has been in prek since 3 so i knew he would be okay separating, but he went to the prek where i work. it is a very social developmentally appropriate preschool.  the kids dont sit at desks and write or anything, they learn thru play. so i knew he would be a little shellshocked when the real work began in school this week.  when i picked him up today and asked if he ate his lunch, he said no i was crying too hard and was afraid i would throw up again.  the teacher had dismissed everyone and hadnt mentioned anything so i went and asked her if he gave her a tough time today she was really sweet and said no he just was a little upset, crying and made himself a little sick.  she said she was sorry she didnt call, but she didnt want him to think that it was okay to go home because the work was too hard.  i understand that, but i just wish the kids got a little time to play.  they have  centers in the room with some toys but ry says they cant use them unless the whole class behaves better, and they promised to take them out to play after lunch but didnt.  so at 5 they sit at their little desks all day.  i really think kids need to play, i was so proud that i didnt cry in front of him on the first day of school and one week later it took everything i had not to cry for my poor little boy.  sorry its so long i just know what good listeners you all are, and i was wondering does anyone have play time in kindergarten? i wish we did. school has been in session for 6 days and they havent been to the playground or played with the toys in the room. i know that i have to take what he says with a grain of sAlt but i really think hes telling the truth about no free time. oh and a little late here is my silly boy on his first day of school
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]
and just because here is mimi with her fave the mermaid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


GoofyDoo said:


> Thank you _all_ so much for all the great tips you've given me today! I truly appreciate all the help. I was ready to give up. I don't know what I was thinking doing a ruffle on my very first Portrait Peasant project. Dang! it was hard for me, but I finally got through it, although it's by no means perfect. Shay Lynne loves it, though, so I guess that's all that counts! I've sewn _all weekend _and only made a pair of PJ pants and a gown.


that is great i am still scared of sleeves



tadamom said:


> I haven't shared anything in forever.  I've been sewing, just didn't take the first picture of any of the last few things I made since I sold them.  Hopefully the buyers will send me some pics.
> 
> Here is my newest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parker and I both started school last week -- I am now teaching the 12-24 months preschool class.  She is in the 3 year old Honeybee's class, hence the bee on her dress.  Parker totally picked out all the fabrics.  I wish the picture was better but the yellow material has this little design that has 2 black polka dots in it that almost resemble a bee.  We got it at Joann's so maybe some of you have seen it.  I got the drawing for the bee from the 2nd material that Parker picked out, it was pink with butterflies and bees.  I just drew him up much bigger then pieced him together.  I really like how it turned out but next time I will make the bodice a little shorter and smaller.  I didn't have a pattern for the top so I modified one that I had and it turned out pretty big.


i love this it is so sweet


HeatherSue said:


> I just stayed up way too late.  But,
> 
> I updated my trip report!
> I'm going to try and catch up on the thread tomorrow.  Can't wait to see what's been posted since this morning!


yeah! maybe that will get me out of my post disney slump, well that and the fact thaat there are only 15 days till i see the new kids on the block concert ( no laughing please)



kpgriffin said:


> Prayers needed. My MIL went into the hospital last Tuesday and was released on Friday with a diagnosis of an acute form of leukemia. She was sent home with hospice to make her comfortable. The family is basically in shock.  We had ressies for the world for the Sept 11- 17 which we have postponed for the time being.  Please pray for our family as we struggle to come to terms with this news.
> 
> I wanted to share the Winnie the Pooh I made for the girls. I love this fabric.


prayers said and i love the pooh toile and i am impressed with your patternless vida. the last thing i attempted without a pattern left no room for mia to get in ( i forgot about a zipper and had to cut the dress open)



t-beri said:


> B and I decided last night that with me only working part time (about $100 a week) and needing to get the internet at home for Mac and my school work that we have to take Lily out of daycare.  I hate it b/c I don't want her just sitting in front of the TV all day while I do homework and housework.  BUT I think I can get us on a schedule that allows us to have some time to do other activities and go to the park or something similar.  My grand is going to keep her 1 day so I have a day for working on my papers and such ( I have 4 of them due this term)  and she may have her on other days if I need to study.
> For all of you who homeschool, can you give me some tips or resources for activities to do w/ her at home?  I am going to get stuff for us to make sock puppets, she's  been putting stinky socks on her hands for a week now  I just want to give her some activities to help break up the day.
> It is going to be hectic, but I think if we follow the schedule I should be able to get housework and homework done AND be a preschool teacher too!
> 
> TIA for any suggestions.
> 
> Now, I MUST go do math homework


i teach 3 year olds, i use perpetual preschool dot com and everything preschool dot com, also if you subscribe to mailbox magazine they have really cute stuff.
some fun projects=
add paint to your salad spinner
food coloring and shaving cream and popsicle sticks
make your own playdough
clothespin games great fine motor practice( stick on cardboard with matching stickers)
tongs and cottonballs ( this kept ryan very busy when i was on bedrest with mia
i've got tons more let me know if you need any more ideas.



kjbrown said:


> Does anyone have the CarlaC a-line dress pattern?  Can you fit shirts under the dress?  I am thinking of using this for jumpers for fall/winter.  Okay, not thinking about it because I bought it.
> 
> Do you get a prize if (when) you buy all of CarlaC's patterns?   I am getting close!


i can fit a shirt but i did go up one size



aimeeg said:


> We have two more days until we leave and I have one HUGE custom to finish!!! It is going to be a killer to pull off!
> 
> I did manage to finish this today. I am happy the way it turned out. Not the easiest pattern.


oooh i want to wear this


----------



## karamat

billwendy said:


> :            Me and Billy in Spandex Incredible outfits????? I dont think anyone would  want to see that!!!!!
> 
> My 2 yo neice hannah is a chocolate milk lover - I saw this top and had to get it for her, and  of course had to make some  cute pants to match!! In the picture, the pants look blackish, but they are a chocolately brown!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendy



I LOVE IT!!  How cute to make coordinating pants.  Do you mind sharing where you found the top?  (I tried to read the sticker, but couldn't make it out  )



t-beri said:


> Anyone who has ANY clue about using APA format for works cited Give me a shout out, I am typing up a journal for class tomorrow and am LOST!!
> 
> ...t.



I have a copy of the 4th edition APA Manual.  Let me know if I can look something up for you.  

I had an Information Technology class in grad school that INSISTED our term paper be in APA format.  He even spent one entire 4-hour class going over APA with examples.  That class ended up being the biggest waste of my time... we only had 8 4-hour sessions in a semester - but one class was cancelled because he was going to be out of town, one class we watched movies on the beginings of Microsoft and Apple, one class we covered the APA, and the final class he sent us home after turning in our papers (he didn't have us give the presentations we prepared, and I had driven an hour there, and had an hour drive home all to spend 10 minutes in class.)


----------



## DznyDreamz

tadamom said:


> Check freecycle in your area.


 Never thought of that - thanks!!


----------



## kjbrown

kimmylaj said:


> O/T   so ryan started kindergarten last week he did well, happy enjoying it. he has been in prek since 3 so i knew he would be okay separating, but he went to the prek where i work. it is a very social developmentally appropriate preschool.  the kids dont sit at desks and write or anything, they learn thru play. so i knew he would be a little shellshocked when the real work began in school this week.  when i picked him up today and asked if he ate his lunch, he said no i was crying too hard and was afraid i would throw up again.  the teacher had dismissed everyone and hadnt mentioned anything so i went and asked her if he gave her a tough time today she was really sweet and said no he just was a little upset, crying and made himself a little sick.  she said she was sorry she didnt call, but she didnt want him to think that it was okay to go home because the work was too hard.  i understand that, but i just wish the kids got a little time to play.  they have  centers in the room with some toys but ry says they cant use them unless the whole class behaves better, and they promised to take them out to play after lunch but didnt.  so at 5 they sit at their little desks all day.  i really think kids need to play, i was so proud that i didnt cry in front of him on the first day of school and one week later it took everything i had not to cry for my poor little boy.  sorry its so long i just know what good listeners you all are, and i was wondering does anyone have play time in kindergarten? i wish we did. school has been in session for 6 days and they havent been to the playground or played with the toys in the room. i know that i have to take what he says with a grain of sAlt but i really think hes telling the truth about no free time.
> 
> i can fit a shirt but i did go up one size



My DD(almost)5 is in a not-Kindergarten-Kindergarten.  She missed the cut off by 30 days, so she is in a class that is really Kindergarten in curriculum, but officially can't call themselves that.   Got that?  

Anyway, they definitely have periods of play.  Their day seems pretty evenly divided between eating, play and learning (not including naps and potty).  I also visited a "real" private Kindergarten and they actually had LESS official learning time and more learning through play time.  So this does sound a little strict to me.  Good luck.  It's tough!!

And thanks for the comment on the sizing of wearing a shirt under a dress, I will definitely go up a size!


----------



## t-beri

kimmylaj said:


> i teach 3 year olds, i use perpetual preschool dot com and everything preschool dot com, also if you subscribe to mailbox magazine they have really cute stuff.
> some fun projects=
> add paint to your salad spinner
> food coloring and shaving cream and popsicle sticks
> make your own playdough
> clothespin games great fine motor practice( stick on cardboard with matching stickers)
> tongs and cottonballs ( this kept ryan very busy when i was on bedrest with mia
> i've got tons more let me know if you need any more ideas.



OH thank you so much! I can't wait to check out these sites.  I felt very much like you when Gavin was in Kindergarten and I may homeschool Lily for Kindergarten if I'm able.  The school Gavin was attending has blue lines painted from the K classes to the bus loop. The kids are supposed to follow the blue line.  On the 3rd day of school I got a call from the office that Gavin had missed his bus and I needed to pick him up. When i got there I asked the teacher WHY my 5 year old hadn't made it to the bus and she said "He wasn't listening, if he'd been following the blue line he wouldn't have been left behind"  WHAT  I was NOT nice to her.  So, you're telling me that SHOCKINGLY a 5 year old boy was not listening so you weren't able to get him on the bus? Then throughout the year she would say that he wasn't able to stay in his seat...NO DUH the kids only get up out of their chairs to go to lunch and specials, have 5-10 min. of recess, MAYBE and have PE one week out of 6. And you are surprised that they can't sit still? Mind you i know I am Gavin's mom but I swear he has always been a GREAT kid...Lily is pure terror...but gavin to this day is an Angel. SO we're not talking about a kid who ran away from the teacher on the way to the bus or got out of his seat and ran like a screaming maniac around the class.
I know some of you are teachers and to be sure I do NOT fault the teachers, the system just has some kinks.  
I feel the same way about 6th graders they are thrown into a more mature setting than they are prepared to handle. I am so thankful that Gavin has moved to a K-8 school where the principle agrees w/ this they start transitioning the kids to switch classes in 5th grade by giving them a block schedule where they change classes twice a day plus specials and then they change classes more often in 6th gearing them up for 6 periods of class in 7th and 8th.  I think this is going to be a better situation for the kids.


----------



## MouseTriper

minnie2 said:


> Yes I posted it last week she made one for her and her 2 yr old cousin who loves purses and is coming with us for a day or so.  Then she made 2 more for her friend and her friends little sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I helped her close the purse but she sewed the lining and outer part  on all sides and she sewed the handles.  I also did the ironing.  Ok so I worked the foot pedal because she was making me nervous with her lead foot!  I guess i was having flashes of my future.
> 
> It was cute a few days after I made those with her one of her barbie dresses had a rip so she just said' mom I need the sewing machine to fix this dress.'  I thought it was cute that SHE wanted to do it.  So I let her!


Wow, she did a GREAT job.  Your DD is such a cutie....I can't believe you wouldn't let her work the pedal.   From the sounds of it, I take it you got over that when she had to fix her Barbie dress.  Hahaha.  I can see it now...mysterious rips appearing in many more Barbie outfits just so she can sew.  How cute would that be??  LOL.  JK



aimeeg said:


> We have two more days until we leave and I have one HUGE custom to finish!!! It is going to be a killer to pull off!
> 
> I did manage to finish this today. I am happy the way it turned out. Not the easiest pattern.


  That looks really cute.



DznyDreamz said:


> My DD wants to be a bride.  Before I spend a fortune on fabric, I have checked 2 Goodwill stores for a dress that I can recycle.  No luck there. Also checked  and all the dresses that were posted seemed to "pretty" for me to hack apart.  So, guess I'll be starting from scratch....


WOW....a wedding dress from scratch...?  I think I would lose my mind if I had to do something like that. I would have no problem hacking away one of the "pretty" ones if I got it for a good price. Hahaha.



billwendy said:


> Today was so beautiful, so we all snuck another day of summer in at the beach (Elizabeth is in 1st grade but is homeschooled - so they did that in the am) - the ocean was a bit rough but not strong, so we had a great time - here are the kids showing their "cheesy" grins on the beach in Ocean City!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May summer live on!!!! lol!!!
> 
> Wendy


 I WISH I WAS AT THE BEACH TODAY!!!!!!!! Lucky girl you are!!!


----------



## mytwotinks

revrob said:


> I thought I'd post a sneak peek of something I've been working on for the past few days.
> 
> FRONT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an exciting day!  After my Brother machine bit the dust (again) yesterday, my wonderful husband told me today to get the machine that I want.  He knows how much I enjoy this hobby, so he wanted me to have a machine that would be reliable and have the features that I would enjoy the most.  SO, I brought home the newest toy in my fleet - a Baby Lock Decorator's Choice sewing machine!  It threads itself, and cuts the thread for you!  It also stitches without a foot control, and without having to do much guiding through presser foot area!  It's a pretty amazing machine.  I have the BEST hubby in the world!




I love the jeans!  

Let me know if you end up using the footless control on your machine.  I never have (in 6 years) used mine.  I guess I worry that I like to have both of my hands on my fabric and so if I wanted to control the speed or stop, I'd have to take my hands off.  Maybe I'm just an old dog and I can't be taught any new tricks!

Congrats on the new machine!!!  I have a babylock serger that I love love love!


----------



## lovesdumbo

teresajoy said:


> Thanks for the directions! I love the outfits you made!


Thanks!



kjbrown said:


> Does anyone have the CarlaC a-line dress pattern?  Can you fit shirts under the dress?  I am thinking of using this for jumpers for fall/winter.  Okay, not thinking about it because I bought it.
> 
> Do you get a prize if (when) you buy all of CarlaC's patterns?   I am getting close!


I too would go up a size.  They will look really cute!



sahm1000 said:


> I am finishing up the last of my sewing.......I just have half of a dress to finish and about 4 onesie dresses for Lilly to go.  The onesie dresses take me about 15 minutes total to do so no big deal (I hope!).
> 
> Then of course I have all of the packing to do.  I finished 7 loads of laundry today (does the stuff multiply while I sleep or what?) to the packing ought to be quick.  And I need one last minute run to Wal-Mart.  Then we are off to the world tomorrow morning!
> 
> So don't write much while I'm gone and I'll see you when I get back!


Have a great trip!!!!!



revrob said:


> I thought I'd post a sneak peek of something I've been working on for the past few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an exciting day!  After my Brother machine bit the dust (again) yesterday, my wonderful husband told me today to get the machine that I want.  He knows how much I enjoy this hobby, so he wanted me to have a machine that would be reliable and have the features that I would enjoy the most.  SO, I brought home the newest toy in my fleet - a Baby Lock Decorator's Choice sewing machine!  It threads itself, and cuts the thread for you!  It also stitches without a foot control, and without having to do much guiding through presser foot area!  It's a pretty amazing machine.  I have the BEST hubby in the world!


So cute!  Congrats on the new machine! 



billwendy said:


> My 2 yo neice hannah is a chocolate milk lover - I saw this top and had to get it for her, and  of course had to make some  cute pants to match!! In the picture, the pants look blackish, but they are a chocolately brown!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendy


Those pants are perfect with that shirt!  Looks like a fun day at the beach!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

kjbrown- by the way- I use CarlaC's pattern and put shirts underneath. At first I would make the size that was a fit for her- and I would say a onsie style shirt, that is relatively fitted will be just fine. If you have thicker shirts, like turtlenecks or shirts that dont snap under the crotch (and thus tend to hand a little bulkier in the arm scyth area, then go up 1 size.

I have finished them with buttons, velcro and her ribbon bow variation- such a fun pattern!!!!


----------



## sheridee32

I havent had time to post pictures but my wonderful hubby bought me th singer ce150 plus the auto punch software, si I have been very busy getting dgd outfits ready for our trip we leave saturday so pray ike stays away from texas, we are flying out of dallas so we shouldnt have many problems. I will post pictures of the outfits when I get back still have a couple of out fits to finish.


----------



## tadamom

Jeanne -- clean out your pm's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I~heart~Mickey

So lady I need some help....

Dh bought these crazy camo seat covers and when he went to put them on they are about 6 inches to narrow on either side...... urrgh!!!

He got them at cabelas and that is 2 hours away.... we are not returning them.


They are made out of a material that feels like wetsuits and I was thinking about pulling the seam and replacing the back panel with a stretchy fabric....

What do you think???

They also don't have holes for the seat belt buckles.... would it be faily easy to make these as well???

Please any advice is welcome!!!

Thank you!!!


----------



## mrsmiller

I've been so busy this week!!!!   My son has adjustments issues in the new school , so I have to go everyday and stay a while in the school office  ( I am too old for this!!!!!!!!)  you will think that as they get older it gets easier, NOT SO!!!!! 

I did my version (CASE) of the Vida Dress ( I made out the pattern) and it is not so bad, for all of you that made the dress do you do the lining in one piece or two pieces, I was not sure and I decided to do it two piece for the lining( thank you Crystal for giving me advise about the lining!!!


front




















back




















sew in lining







casing for elastic















use bias for the hem


























BETH : STILL PRAYING FOR YOU !!  I PUT THIS PICTURES FOR YOU TO HAVE AN IDEA , LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK, IT IS NOT THE SAME AS THE PATTERN , BUT I THINK I CAME CLOSE ...EMAIL ME  



Linnette


----------



## PiperPizzaz

*Linnnette*: that is CUTE I love the buckles.


OK I have a *question*: I have one of the cracker barrel potato head shirts. It is too big for Ds. What can I do with it. I vaguely remember someone making overalls with one. (It has been too long I just don't remember who...Bill??? Does that sound right?) 

Not sure if I want to do that since Ds is just 3 and still working on potty training a little bit. 
I thought about a jacket but, duh, that would take all the fun out of it.
I tried to do a search but, no luck. I guess I am just needing something to CASE  If I wait long enough he will fit into it. Ha ha It is a 7 and he wears a 3/4T.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

mrsmiller said:


> I've been so busy this week!!!!   My son has adjustments issues in the new school , so I have to go everyday and stay a while in the school office  ( I am too old for this!!!!!!!!)  you will think that as they get older it gets easier, NOT SO!!!!!
> 
> I did my version (CASE) of the Vida Dress ( I made out the pattern) and it is not so bad, for all of you that made the dress do you do the lining in one piece or two pieces, I was not sure and I decided to do it two piece for the lining( thank you Crystal for giving me advise about the lining!!!
> 
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sew in lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> casing for elastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> use bias for the hem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BETH : STILL PRAYING FOR YOU !!  I PUT THIS PICTURES FOR YOU TO HAVE AN IDEA , LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK, IT IS NOT THE SAME AS THE PATTERN , BUT I THINK I CAME CLOSE ...EMAIL ME
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette


That is so cute!!! I was sitting down today and I worked up a CASE of the Vida pattern also. Hopefully this weekend I will have time to actually make the dress. Linnette that is a very good CASE of the Vida dress.


----------



## ibesue

Everything is so cute, as usual!     My vida pattern shipped yesterday, so I will be stalking my mailman in a couple of days!  I will be using it for several outfits, including a dress for DGD birthday in a few weeks!

I know it was pages back, but the orange & black tights are at gymboree and they do hold up really well.  We got some a few weeks ago!

Sue


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

mrsmiller said:


> front




Wow..that is so cute...love how it turns out!  My Vida pattern just arrived yesterday..and I can't wait to make something out of it!


----------



## minnie2

Tinka_Belle said:


> I put shirts under Jenna's dresses all the time. The peasant top looks really cute with it.


I was just going to ask about this!   I am making Nikki a portrait peasant top dress and she wanted a long sleeved one but I told her I wanted to make it short sleeved then she can put a top and legging under it for warmth!   I think I get to cut it today!  Does any one else get excited when they get to start a new project?



aimeeg said:


> We have two more days until we leave and I have one HUGE custom to finish!!! It is going to be a killer to pull off!
> 
> I did manage to finish this today. I am happy the way it turned out. Not the easiest pattern.


That is beautiful!!!!!


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> These are adorable- and I loved the red mickey bag I saw on a previous page!!!!! So cute and simple- I may just have to make one!


thanks



billwendy said:


> Me and Billy in Spandex Incredible outfits????? I dont think anyone would  want to see that!!!!!
> 
> My 2 yo neice hannah is a chocolate milk lover - I saw this top and had to get it for her, and  of course had to make some  cute pants to match!! In the picture, the pants look blackish, but they are a chocolately brown!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today was so beautiful, so we all snuck another day of summer in at the beach (Elizabeth is in 1st grade but is homeschooled - so they did that in the am) - the ocean was a bit rough but not strong, so we had a great time - here are the kids showing their "cheesy" grins on the beach in Ocean City!!
> 
> May summer live on!!!! lol!!!
> 
> Wendy


Cute pants.  I love the beach pictures!  I am so with you LONG LIVE SUMMER!  I get into such a funk come winter.  



peachygreen said:


> Okay so I am thinking of making some easy fit shorts to go under this dress in matching material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thought was I could get a white teeshirt and applique a square of one of the images for her to change into later in the day which might be more comfortable.
> 
> What do you think?  I'm afraid the dress will be too dressy for the whole day in the park.  Of course if she doesn't want to change, she wouldn't have to.


The shorts might be cute but persona;y I wouldn't worry about it being too dressy.  Nikki was and sometimes is always very over dressed for everything.  Heck she wore this flower girl dress I found cheap  at JcPenny for every day wear.  She has always loved being dressed up so I say let her be the best dress one at the park!  



revrob said:


> I thought I'd post a sneak peek of something I've been working on for the past few days.
> 
> FRONT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an exciting day!  After my Brother machine bit the dust (again) yesterday, my wonderful husband told me today to get the machine that I want.  He knows how much I enjoy this hobby, so he wanted me to have a machine that would be reliable and have the features that I would enjoy the most.  SO, I brought home the newest toy in my fleet - a Baby Lock Decorator's Choice sewing machine!  It threads itself, and cuts the thread for you!  It also stitches without a foot control, and without having to do much guiding through presser foot area!  It's a pretty amazing machine.  I have the BEST hubby in the world!


LOVE THAT!  What a good hubby you have !!! Congratulations on the new machine!



kimmylaj said:


> O/T   so ryan started kindergarten last week he did well, happy enjoying it. he has been in prek since 3 so i knew he would be okay separating, but he went to the prek where i work. it is a very social developmentally appropriate preschool.  the kids dont sit at desks and write or anything, they learn thru play. so i knew he would be a little shellshocked when the real work began in school this week.  when i picked him up today and asked if he ate his lunch, he said no i was crying too hard and was afraid i would throw up again.  the teacher had dismissed everyone and hadnt mentioned anything so i went and asked her if he gave her a tough time today she was really sweet and said no he just was a little upset, crying and made himself a little sick.  she said she was sorry she didnt call, but she didnt want him to think that it was okay to go home because the work was too hard.  i understand that, but i just wish the kids got a little time to play.  they have  centers in the room with some toys but ry says they cant use them unless the whole class behaves better, and they promised to take them out to play after lunch but didnt.  so at 5 they sit at their little desks all day.  i really think kids need to play, i was so proud that i didnt cry in front of him on the first day of school and one week later it took everything i had not to cry for my poor little boy.  sorry its so long i just know what good listeners you all are, and i was wondering does anyone have play time in kindergarten? i wish we did. school has been in session for 6 days and they havent been to the playground or played with the toys in the room. i know that i have to take what he says with a grain of sAlt but i really think hes telling the truth about no free time. oh and a little late here is my silly boy on his first day of school[
> 
> that is great i am still scared of sleeves
> 
> 
> i love this it is so sweet
> yeah! maybe that will get me out of my post disney slump, well that and the fact thaat there are only 15 days till i see the new kids on the block concert ( no laughing please)


 I am so sorry about the rough start to kindergarten for your son!  It sure sounds like Kyle's last yrs class!  He only went to a half day program which was only about 3 hours but there was rarely play and the nasty teacher didn't even like them to talk during centers!  Since it was a half day program I wasn't THAT concerned with the no free time but the talking during centers is what got me.  I also was hoping the teacher would have them earn extra play like some of my dd's teachers did but she didn't start that until the end of the school yr.    IS there more then one kindergarten class are they all that way?  With us it was just we had an awful teacher on many levels!  



MouseTriper said:


> Wow, she did a GREAT job.  Your DD is such a cutie....I can't believe you wouldn't let her work the pedal.   From the sounds of it, I take it you got over that when she had to fix her Barbie dress.  Hahaha.  I can see it now...mysterious rips appearing in many more Barbie outfits just so she can sew.  How cute would that be??  LOL.  JK


 LOL  Yeah she thinks he can do it all!  Sadly she usually can!  She is just one of those scary kids where everything comes easy and she is good at everything.  Then you have Kyle who is a walking disaster!  LOL



mrsmiller said:


> I've been so busy this week!!!!   My son has adjustments issues in the new school , so I have to go everyday and stay a while in the school office  ( I am too old for this!!!!!!!!)  you will think that as they get older it gets easier, NOT SO!!!!!
> 
> I did my version (CASE) of the Vida Dress ( I made out the pattern) and it is not so bad, for all of you that made the dress do you do the lining in one piece or two pieces, I was not sure and I decided to do it two piece for the lining( thank you Crystal for giving me advise about the lining!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BETH : STILL PRAYING FOR YOU !!  I PUT THIS PICTURES FOR YOU TO HAVE AN IDEA , LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK, IT IS NOT THE SAME AS THE PATTERN , BUT I THINK I CAME CLOSE ...EMAIL ME
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette


Linnette you are seriously AMAZING!!!!!!!!!  Sorry your son is having a rough time adjusting to the new school I hop it gets easier for him.


----------



## minnie2

I am almost finished with Kyle's cars shirt so of course I am already thinking about my next outfit.  This one is for animal kingdom for Nikki.  I am wanting to make CarlaC's peasant top in a dress but not the rumba dress.  I love that but she is a little old for it though I may make one for my niece because it is too cute!  

Any way here is my question.  I wanted to make the top(bodice and sleeves) this cheetah material she picked out then have layers kind of like a prairie dress/skirt in brown and cheetah.  should I make each layer 1.5 times bigger then the layer above it or should I do it 2 times?  

 I was thinking brown with the cheetah but part of me wants to have that pop of color and thinking a pale pink?  What do you guys think?


----------



## snubie

aimeeg said:


> We have two more days until we leave and I have one HUGE custom to finish!!! It is going to be a killer to pull off!
> 
> I did manage to finish this today. I am happy the way it turned out. Not the easiest pattern.


That is beautiful.  What pattern did you use?



t-beri said:


> Anyone who has ANY clue about using APA format for works cited Give me a shout out, I am typing up a journal for class tomorrow and am LOST!!
> 
> ...t.


I sent a PM with another website for you to use.  Good Luck.



billwendy said:


> My 2 yo neice hannah is a chocolate milk lover - I saw this top and had to get it for her, and  of course had to make some  cute pants to match!! In the picture, the pants look blackish, but they are a chocolately brown!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendy


That is adorable.  Where did you find the shirt?  I know of a three year old who would look quite nice in that.



GoofyDoo said:


> I am a librarian and I've gotten fairly precise over the years in covering  books, which is what made me think maybe I could try my hand at sewing now. I tried to be really precise in cutting and everything.


ANOTHER LIBRARIAN!!! Who knew there were so many of us?


----------



## Clutterbug

billwendy said:


> My 2 yo neice hannah is a chocolate milk lover - I saw this top and had to get it for her, and  of course had to make some  cute pants to match!! In the picture, the pants look blackish, but they are a chocolately brown!!



I love that!  Looks like you all had a great time at the beach.  Beautiful late summer days are always such a treat.




peachygreen said:


> Okay so I am thinking of making some easy fit shorts to go under this dress in matching material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thought was I could get a white teeshirt and applique a square of one of the images for her to change into later in the day which might be more comfortable. What do you think?  I'm afraid the dress will be too dressy for the whole day in the park.  Of course if she doesn't want to change, she wouldn't have to.



I think that sounds like a really good idea.  I might even use a lt blue t-shirt if you can find the right shade.




revrob said:


> I thought I'd post a sneak peek of something I've been working on for the past few days.



Those are so cute - love the ghost mickey!  I also really like the style of the jeans.



mrsmiller said:


>



You did a fabulous job on the case, but that doesn't surprise me one bit.   I also learned from your pictures that apparently I sew bias tape on the wrong way.  

I hope your son settles in at school soon. No matter what the age, it's hard when they are struggling.  



minnie2 said:


> I am almost finished with Kyle's cars shirt so of course I am already thinking about my next outfit.  This one is for animal kingdom for Nikki.  I am wanting to make CarlaC's peasant top in a dress but not the rumba dress.  I love that but she is a little old for it though I may make one for my niece because it is too cute!
> 
> Any way here is my question.  I wanted to make the top(bodice and sleeves) this cheetah material she picked out then have layers kind of like a prairie dress/skirt in brown and cheetah.  should I make each layer 1.5 times bigger then the layer above it or should I do it 2 times?
> 
> I was thinking brown with the cheetah but part of me wants to have that pop of color and thinking a pale pink?  What do you guys think?



You can do either with the ruffles, it just depends on how full and twirly you want the skirt to be. I think I'd have to see the fabrics together to give an opinion.


----------



## 2002Disneybride

I can not sew, not one stitch. I am looking to buy a t-shirt romper for my son-to make a very simple halloween costume for Disney. Does anyone know where I can get these-I am on a budget and can not spend a fortune. I saw that you can make a romper from a t shirt but I am sewing challenged so I would be afraid! Thank you in advance--I really am in awe of all the beautiful things you ladies create! I have 2 boys, but I would seriously feel like I was jipping my kids if I didn't learn how to sew! I have tried, I just suck at it


----------



## kjbrown

lovesdumbo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I too would go up a size.  They will look really cute!



I just looked over your pics on photobucket, you have some really cute ones of the A-line dress!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> kjbrown- by the way- I use CarlaC's pattern and put shirts underneath. At first I would make the size that was a fit for her- and I would say a onsie style shirt, that is relatively fitted will be just fine. If you have thicker shirts, like turtlenecks or shirts that dont snap under the crotch (and thus tend to hand a little bulkier in the arm scyth area, then go up 1 size.
> 
> I have finished them with buttons, velcro and her ribbon bow variation- such a fun pattern!!!!



Yes, I can't wait to make this dress!!!


----------



## Twins+2more

Linnette, YOU ROCKED IT with the Vida paatern dress girl.  WTG.  That would make an AWSOME Cinderella dress (hint hint   )Im truly sorry your son is having a difficult time adjusting to his new school.  And good for you being up there with him trying to make things better.  Keep advocating girlfriend.  

LOVE THE GUS< JAQUE< CINDERELLA polymer clay beads.  Did you make them or can you share your seller with me?  I LOVE them.


----------



## eyor44

2002Disneybride said:


> I can not sew, not one stitch. I am looking to buy a t-shirt romper for my son-to make a very simple halloween costume for Disney. Does anyone know where I can get these-I am on a budget and can not spend a fortune. I saw that you can make a romper from a t shirt but I am sewing challenged so I would be afraid! Thank you in advance--I really am in awe of all the beautiful things you ladies create! I have 2 boys, but I would seriously feel like I was jipping my kids if I didn't learn how to sew! I have tried, I just suck at it



Look at WalMart. I know that they sell plain ones in the summer, but don't know if they have any now. Or Target might have some. I can't sew clothes either, but have gotten pretty good at making iron-ons on the computer and using them. I have made her a couple of cute shirts for different holidays that way.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

HeatherSue said:


> I just found this old picture and I thought I'd share.  This was at a Halloween party before we had kids.  Henry was a proctocologist named "Dr. Ben Dover" and my sign explains who I am.  Henry is just trying to hear my heart with that stethoscope.  Keep your minds out of the gutter.



I went to high school with a guy actually named Ben Dover.  Seriously.  Everyone laughed about it.  I think his name was Benjamin, but of course, NO ONE ever called him that.



mrsmiller said:


> http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k184/linnettevl/th_2007_09170040.jpg[/IMG]



That's great!    for you & your son.  I hope it gets easier for him.


----------



## eyor44

mrsmiller said:


> :
> I did my version (CASE) of the Vida Dress ( I made out the pattern) and it is not so bad, for all of you that made the dress do you do the lining in one piece or two pieces, I was not sure and I decided to do it two piece for the lining( thank you Crystal for giving me advise about the lining!!!



Thank you for posting all the detailed pictures. They really answered a bunch of questions I have had about how to piece things together.


----------



## snubie

Keep in mind that we have no WDW trips planned.  I had to have this fabric just in case.




I bought 2 yards of it on  with the intent of making EPCOT outfits someday.


----------



## LisaZoe

revrob said:


> I thought I'd post a sneak peek of something I've been working on for the past few days.
> 
> FRONT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an exciting day!  After my Brother machine bit the dust (again) yesterday, my wonderful husband told me today to get the machine that I want.  He knows how much I enjoy this hobby, so he wanted me to have a machine that would be reliable and have the features that I would enjoy the most.  SO, I brought home the newest toy in my fleet - a Baby Lock Decorator's Choice sewing machine!  It threads itself, and cuts the thread for you!  It also stitches without a foot control, and without having to do much guiding through presser foot area!  It's a pretty amazing machine.  I have the BEST hubby in the world!



Great start on the jeans. I can't wait to see the whole outfit.

Congratulations on the new machine! It sounds like your DH is a keeper.  



mytwotinks said:


> I love the jeans!
> 
> Let me know if you end up using the footless control on your machine.  I never have (in 6 years) used mine.  I guess I worry that I like to have both of my hands on my fabric and so if I wanted to control the speed or stop, I'd have to take my hands off.  Maybe I'm just an old dog and I can't be taught any new tricks!



I use my footless control more as I get used to it. It's still not "natural" for me but it's nice to have that option. I still keep my foot near the control because a quick tap of the control will stop the needle and I don't have to take my hands off the garment.


----------



## denegate

I have been inspired by all of your beautiful work.  Would anyone be kind enough to give me some suggestions on what type of good, beginner machine I should purchase?


----------



## t-beri

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Wow..that is so cute...love how it turns out!  My Vida pattern just arrived yesterday..and I can't wait to make something out of it!



Good, you can use that ducky fabric and make something WONDERFUL!!  hooray for you.  


Ok. When looking at embroidery machines how do you know if you can use downloadable digitized stuff OR do the digitizing?  A lot of them say "computerized" but that doesn't seem to be an indication  Not that I am going to be able to get one, I just wanna look 
...t.


----------



## kjbrown

Okay, I was just checking out the Big Give board.  Saw that one of the families likes the tye-dye and had to tell you ladies about my experience.

I followed the instructions from the DISigns board on how to do the Mickey tye dye.  Well, if you are making the shirt for an adult woman, let me tell you they forgot one little tip.  Make sure the placement of Mickey's ears are either well above or well below the "girls".  And don't do Mickey in red.  I looked like I had a REALLY unfortunate breastfeeding accident.


----------



## jessica52877

I put up another BIG GIVE today!

 

This one has 2 boys and they are from CANADA! They seem like a WONDERFUL family and I am excited about this one!

Shipping will be about the same as the US, please see my post on the other board for more info!

http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=56106&threadid=460834&page=1#2528346

Pre Trip Report :
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1883215


----------



## lovesdumbo

mrsmiller said:


> I've been so busy this week!!!!   My son has adjustments issues in the new school , so I have to go everyday and stay a while in the school office  ( I am too old for this!!!!!!!!)  you will think that as they get older it gets easier, NOT SO!!!!!
> 
> I did my version (CASE) of the Vida Dress ( I made out the pattern) and it is not so bad, for all of you that made the dress do you do the lining in one piece or two pieces, I was not sure and I decided to do it two piece for the lining( thank you Crystal for giving me advise about the lining!!!


Hope things get easier for your DS.   Love your version of the patchwork A-line!  I'm not brave enough to draft my own patterns yet so I can't wait for my Vida & Isabelle patterns to arrive.



kjbrown said:


> I just looked over your pics on photobucket, you have some really cute ones of the A-line dress!


Thanks!  I have to upload a few more-things were crazy getting ready for my trip and now things are crazy having taken 2 1/2 weeks off and it is my busiest time at work.  



snubie said:


> Keep in mind that we have no WDW trips planned.  I had to have this fabric just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought 2 yards of it on  with the intent of making EPCOT outfits someday.


That is really cool!



LisaZoe said:


> I use my footless control more as I get used to it. It's still not "natural" for me but it's nice to have that option. I still keep my foot near the control because a quick tap of the control will stop the needle and I don't have to take my hands off the garment.


That is good to know.  I have been afraid to use the footless control on my Viking but I'll have to see if the foot stops it.


----------



## minnie2

denegate said:


> I have been inspired by all of your beautiful work.  Would anyone be kind enough to give me some suggestions on what type of good, beginner machine I should purchase?



I would recommend one of the inexpensive ones from Brother that Walmart sells.   that is what I recommended to my girlfriend.  

 Ok here is what I finished this morning!  Kyle is at school so maybe I can get him to model it later.





I know i showed you all the skirt before but I made a shirt to match.  This one if for my niece and Nikki has the same thing so they can match!





Earlier this am i asked about the Carla C peasant top/ dress.  I am not making the ruffles but I am making it I guess it is called prairie style where the rows attach to each other.   I am leaning towards the cheetah and the brown but part of me is torn and like the pop of color in the pink.  She could always do a pink shirt under or pink leggings for the colder weather.    What do you all think?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She was going to wear this to animal Kingdom too but I wanted it so she could wear it to school too.


----------



## teresajoy

billwendy said:


> My 2 yo neice hannah is a chocolate milk lover - I saw this top and had to get it for her, and  of course had to make some  cute pants to match!! In the picture, the pants look blackish, but they are a chocolately brown!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May summer live on!!!! lol!!!
> 
> Wendy


That is so cute!!!!!! I love those adorable little pants!!!! 
I keep thinking that it would be funny for a  nursing baby too! 



peachygreen said:


> Okay so I am thinking of making some easy fit shorts to go under this dress in matching material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?  I'm afraid the dress will be too dressy for the whole day in the park.  Of course if she doesn't want to change, she wouldn't have to.


Have you _seen_ what most of our kids wear in the parks?????   I don't think that is too dressy for the parks.  I'd keep it on her all day. It's so cute! 



t-beri said:


> Thanks guys.  The more I look at all of the info the more I am convinced that I only need to do the works cited page using this format. And I understand how to do that.  It's the title page etc... that I was having trouble finding but I am going to just write the summaries and then worry about it. Hopefully he will e-mail me in time to revise it.
> 
> ...t.


I have no clue whatsoever what this is, but I wanted you to know that I'm thinking about you, and I hope you get it all figured out!! You can do it T.!!!! 



kimmylaj said:


> [/IMG]
> and just because here is mimi with her fave the mermaid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


He's in all day kindergarten, right? That is what Lydia has (every day  ) Right now they are having two recesses. I'm not sure how much play time they have in the classroom right now. Lydia "gets nervous" if I start asking her too many questions so I have to wait for her to tell me what she does. But, I did hear her telling Tessa that she and another little girl were playing with waffle Blocks during free time, so I'm guessing that they do get to play. Hmmm, come to think of it, I think they sent home a schedule of their day when we went to kindergarten round up last spring. I should find that....

Ok, found it!
8:25-8:45 Table Activity (handwriting, puzzles, coloring, math games etc..)
8:45-9:10 Calendar Routines (paterning, counting, letter sounds, days/months, weather etc...)
9:10-10:00 Writing
10:05-10:15 Recess 
10:15-10:35 Snack
10:35-11:45 Writing and reading groups
11:50 -12:20 Lunch and Recess
12:20-12:50 Show and tell and story time
12:35-12:50- Arithmetic Developed Daily Math
12:45-1:40 Math Centers
1:40-1:48 Clean up and Minute Math
1:48-2:22- Special (art, gym or music)
2:25-2:50 English Language Arts (sounds like it's practicing their reading)
2:50-3:30 Science / social Studies
Dismissed at 3:41

PHEW!! Thats's a lot! I do recall the teacher saying at the round up that they wouldn't do all of this right off the bat, she will give them time to adjust to just being in school first. So, I imagine they are having more free time right now than they will next month. 

I'm sorry Ryan is having a hard time, it does sound to me that he needs more time to play. And, if they tell the kids they are going to do something (like go outside to play) they BETTER do it! 

And, I love your pictures!! Thanks for sharing! 


sheridee32 said:


> I havent had time to post pictures but my wonderful hubby bought me th singer ce150 plus the auto punch software, si I have been very busy getting dgd outfits ready for our trip we leave saturday so pray ike stays away from texas, we are flying out of dallas so we shouldnt have many problems. I will post pictures of the outfits when I get back still have a couple of out fits to finish.


Aww, that is so wonderful! 

I hope you guys stay safe, and have a great trip! 



I~heart~Mickey said:


> So lady I need some help....
> 
> Dh bought these crazy camo seat covers and when he went to put them on they are about 6 inches to narrow on either side...... urrgh!!!
> 
> He got them at cabelas and that is 2 hours away.... we are not returning them.
> 
> 
> They are made out of a material that feels like wetsuits and I was thinking about pulling the seam and replacing the back panel with a stretchy fabric....
> 
> What do you think???
> 
> They also don't have holes for the seat belt buckles.... would it be faily easy to make these as well???
> 
> Please any advice is welcome!!!
> 
> Thank you!!!


I have no clue! But, hopefully someone else does! 


mrsmiller said:


> I've been so busy this week!!!!   My son has adjustments issues in the new school , so I have to go everyday and stay a while in the school office  ( I am too old for this!!!!!!!!)  you will think that as they get older it gets easier, NOT SO!!!!!
> 
> I did my version (CASE) of the Vida Dress ( I made out the pattern) and it is not so bad, for all of you that made the dress do you do the lining in one piece or two pieces, I was not sure and I decided to do it two piece for the lining( thank you Crystal for giving me advise about the lining!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BETH : STILL PRAYING FOR YOU !!  I PUT THIS PICTURES FOR YOU TO HAVE AN IDEA , LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK, IT IS NOT THE SAME AS THE PATTERN , BUT I THINK I CAME CLOSE ...EMAIL ME
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette


Linnette, you are AMAZING!!! I was thinking of Caseing the Vida myself, and you have given me some good ideas!!! Yeah LINNETTE!!!!!!!

I'm sorry your son is having some problems in school too. What a WONDERFUL mother you are though to go down there everyday. I hope everything gets straightened out soon.  



PiperPizzaz said:


> *Linnnette*: that is CUTE I love the buckles.
> 
> 
> OK I have a *question*: I have one of the cracker barrel potato head shirts. It is too big for Ds. What can I do with it. I vaguely remember someone making overalls with one. (It has been too long I just don't remember who...Bill??? Does that sound right?)
> 
> Not sure if I want to do that since Ds is just 3 and still working on potty training a little bit.
> I thought about a jacket but, duh, that would take all the fun out of it.
> I tried to do a search but, no luck. I guess I am just needing something to CASE  If I wait long enough he will fit into it. Ha ha It is a 7 and he wears a 3/4T.


Tom made an outfit, but I can't find it in the Photobucket account. I think it's there though. 


minnie2 said:


> I am almost finished with Kyle's cars shirt so of course I am already thinking about my next outfit.  This one is for animal kingdom for Nikki.  I am wanting to make CarlaC's peasant top in a dress but not the rumba dress.  I love that but she is a little old for it though I may make one for my niece because it is too cute!
> 
> Any way here is my question.  I wanted to make the top(bodice and sleeves) this cheetah material she picked out then have layers kind of like a prairie dress/skirt in brown and cheetah.  should I make each layer 1.5 times bigger then the layer above it or should I do it 2 times?
> 
> I was thinking brown with the cheetah but part of me wants to have that pop of color and thinking a pale pink?  What do you guys think?



Hmm, I don't know. It seems like 1.5 times wouldn't be very full, did you want it really twirly? I need to see some pictures of the fabrics too. 





kjbrown said:


> Okay, I was just checking out the Big Give board.  Saw that one of the families likes the tye-dye and had to tell you ladies about my experience.
> 
> I followed the instructions from the DISigns board on how to do the Mickey tye dye.  Well, if you are making the shirt for an adult woman, let me tell you they forgot one little tip.  Make sure the placement of Mickey's ears are either well above or well below the "girls".  And don't do Mickey in red.  I looked like I had a REALLY unfortunate breastfeeding accident.



I was laughing SOOOOO hard about this!!!!!!!!     
I have seen some that were unfortunately placed, so you bring up a very good point!!!! 


jessica52877 said:


> I put up another BIG GIVE today!
> 
> 
> 
> This one has 2 boys and they are from CANADA! They seem like a WONDERFUL family and I am excited about this one!
> 
> Shipping will be about the same as the US, please see my post on the other board for more info!
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=56106&threadid=460834&page=1#2528346
> 
> Pre Trip Report :
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1883215



WOO HOOO!!!!! Another family!


----------



## revrob

t-beri said:


> Good, you can use that ducky fabric and make something WONDERFUL!!  hooray for you.
> 
> 
> Ok. When looking at embroidery machines how do you know if you can use downloadable digitized stuff OR do the digitizing?  A lot of them say "computerized" but that doesn't seem to be an indication  Not that I am going to be able to get one, I just wanna look
> ...t.



Generally speaking, you want a machine that has a usb drive, or there is also a PED (?) box that also lets you import designs into the machine.  Digitizing isn't actually done in an embroidery machine.  But, rather, done on a computer and then imported into the machine.  To be able to digitize, you must have digitizing software.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Ash's 5th Birthday Party - So she tells me she wants a fairy princess party.  Ok - that's what she's going to get.  It wasn't quite what I meant for it all to me since I ended up having to work at the library for a few hours Saturday morning, but it's was still great.  

Get ready for too many fairies!!

I made tutus for all the girls.  The only way I could think to store them was on the footboard of my bed.   






The fairy groto was supposed to be crepe paper streamers, but I couldn't find any green in any of the stores around me so I used green plastic tablecloths instead.






Marshmallow suckers & tissue paper flowers:





First the girls got their tutus & body glitter - oh they LOVED that.  The got to twirl AND sparkle!

Ash:





Baby sister Kpie:





Then we made pipe cleaner tiaras (thanks for the link Teresa!)










Than the girls were told (by the Fairy Queen no less) that they had to dance around the maypole to make the fairies happy.  If they made the fairies happy, then they would be give wings & made fairies for the day.  And only fairies are allowed in the fairy grotto.











They had so much fun with the maypole.  And they got all excited to get their wings & have the tea party.











It seems that even fairy princesses can wear themselves out with too much fun.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

Hey Everyone!  Life has been super crazy between the business, back to school and getting ready for Mark's homecoming next month.  I am exhausted!  I wanted to share some of my latest creations and to tell ya we are going to DISNEY!!!!  I hope that this time, the ressies stick!  The army extended DH last time so we had to cancel our last ressie but he sould be home in plenty of time for this one!  We are going 11/9 for DDs b-day!   I am so excited, now I have to get working on some Disney customs!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

oh I love the fairy party!  How adorable!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Whats the best cindrella pattern you have seen/used?

I recall awhile ago we had this discussion and there was an out of print one that was really great, but now i cant remember what pattern it was.

just curious...


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

disneylovinfamily said:


>



I love them!  These 2 I think are my favs though.  I almost bought that animal fabric several times.  Why did I not get it????


----------



## kimmylaj

t-beri said:


> OH thank you so much! I can't wait to check out these sites.  I felt very much like you when Gavin was in Kindergarten and I may homeschool Lily for Kindergarten if I'm able.  The school Gavin was attending has blue lines painted from the K classes to the bus loop. The kids are supposed to follow the blue line.  On the 3rd day of school I got a call from the office that Gavin had missed his bus and I needed to pick him up. When i got there I asked the teacher WHY my 5 year old hadn't made it to the bus and she said "He wasn't listening, if he'd been following the blue line he wouldn't have been left behind"  WHAT  I was NOT nice to her.  So, you're telling me that SHOCKINGLY a 5 year old boy was not listening so you weren't able to get him on the bus? Then throughout the year she would say that he wasn't able to stay in his seat...NO DUH the kids only get up out of their chairs to go to lunch and specials, have 5-10 min. of recess, MAYBE and have PE one week out of 6. And you are surprised that they can't sit still? Mind you i know I am Gavin's mom but I swear he has always been a GREAT kid...Lily is pure terror...but gavin to this day is an Angel. SO we're not talking about a kid who ran away from the teacher on the way to the bus or got out of his seat and ran like a screaming maniac around the class.
> I know some of you are teachers and to be sure I do NOT fault the teachers, the system just has some kinks.
> I feel the same way about 6th graders they are thrown into a more mature setting than they are prepared to handle. I am so thankful that Gavin has moved to a K-8 school where the principle agrees w/ this they start transitioning the kids to switch classes in 5th grade by giving them a block schedule where they change classes twice a day plus specials and then they change classes more often in 6th gearing them up for 6 periods of class in 7th and 8th.  I think this is going to be a better situation for the kids.


you're welcome if you need more ideas let me know, and thanks its good to know i am not alone


teresajoy said:


> He's in all day kindergarten, right? That is what Lydia has (every day  ) Right now they are having two recesses. I'm not sure how much play time they have in the classroom right now. Lydia "gets nervous" if I start asking her too many questions so I have to wait for her to tell me what she does. But, I did hear her telling Tessa that she and another little girl were playing with waffle Blocks during free time, so I'm guessing that they do get to play. Hmmm, come to think of it, I think they sent home a schedule of their day when we went to kindergarten round up last spring. I should find that....
> 
> Ok, found it!
> 8:25-8:45 Table Activity (handwriting, puzzles, coloring, math games etc..)
> 8:45-9:10 Calendar Routines (paterning, counting, letter sounds, days/months, weather etc...)
> 9:10-10:00 Writing
> 10:05-10:15 Recess
> 10:15-10:35 Snack
> 10:35-11:45 Writing and reading groups
> 11:50 -12:20 Lunch and Recess
> 12:20-12:50 Show and tell and story time
> 12:35-12:50- Arithmetic Developed Daily Math
> 12:45-1:40 Math Centers
> 1:40-1:48 Clean up and Minute Math
> 1:48-2:22- Special (art, gym or music)
> 2:25-2:50 English Language Arts (sounds like it's practicing their reading)
> 2:50-3:30 Science / social Studies
> Dismissed at 3:41
> 
> PHEW!! Thats's a lot! I do recall the teacher saying at the round up that they wouldn't do all of this right off the bat, she will give them time to adjust to just being in school first. So, I imagine they are having more free time right now than they will next month.
> 
> I'm sorry Ryan is having a hard time, it does sound to me that he needs more time to play. And, if they tell the kids they are going to do something (like go outside to play) they BETTER do it!
> 
> And, I love your pictures!! Thanks for sharing!


thanks i wish i had some sort of schedule to go by but she said it is flexible
heres hoping today is a better day


----------



## Jajone

DznyDreamz said:


> My DD wants to be a bride.  Before I spend a fortune on fabric, I have checked 2 Goodwill stores for a dress that I can recycle.  No luck there. Also checked  and all the dresses that were posted seemed to "pretty" for me to hack apart.  So, guess I'll be starting from scratch....


What size is your DD? I happened to find my DD First Communion dress at a second hand shop. I think it was a junior bride's dress. I'd be willing to give it up. PM me if interested. Maybe you could find a local First Communion dress on clearence or  now that the season is done.



Stephres said:


> Love the Halloween outfits! I think I bought those same boots. Do they have charms on them? I wanted to take them off because one was a skull but Megan wouldn't have it. They look perfect with the Halloween outfits!


I had to go look. The charm is actually a silver crown. She probably would have preferred a skull as she is the self delared Mrs Sparrow!


----------



## kjbrown

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Whats the best cindrella pattern you have seen/used?
> 
> I recall awhile ago we had this discussion and there was an out of print one that was really great, but now i cant remember what pattern it was.
> 
> just curious...



I used the Simplicity pattern.  I think.  Now I wonder.  Hey check out this link, there are some ideas to find the old patterns.  I looked on  and did not see the one that I have.

Oops, forgot to post the pic of mine...yikes, just realized this was TWO years ago.    And for the record, she had a black choker that she refused to wear.


----------



## t-beri

revrob said:


> Generally speaking, you want a machine that has a usb drive, or there is also a PED (?) box that also lets you import designs into the machine.  Digitizing isn't actually done in an embroidery machine.  But, rather, done on a computer and then imported into the machine.  To be able to digitize, you must have digitizing software.



That's what I thought (about the USB drive) I guess none of the ones I was looking at has one  or I need to look closer  At least I know what I am looking for 


100AcrePrincess said:


> Ash's 5th Birthday Party - So she tells me she wants a fairy princess party.  Ok - that's what she's going to get.  It wasn't quite what I meant for it all to me since I ended up having to work at the library for a few hours Saturday morning, but it's was still great.
> 
> Get ready for too many fairies!!
> 
> I made tutus for all the girls.  The only way I could think to store them was on the footboard of my bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fairy groto was supposed to be crepe paper streamers, but I couldn't find any green in any of the stores around me so I used green plastic tablecloths instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marshmallow suckers & tissue paper flowers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the girls got their tutus & body glitter - oh they LOVED that.  The got to twirl AND sparkle!
> 
> Ash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby sister Kpie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we made pipe cleaner tiaras (thanks for the link Teresa!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Than the girls were told (by the Fairy Queen no less) that they had to dance around the maypole to make the fairies happy.  If they made the fairies happy, then they would be give wings & made fairies for the day.  And only fairies are allowed in the fairy grotto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had so much fun with the maypole.  And they got all excited to get their wings & have the tea party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that even fairy princesses can wear themselves out with too much fun.



WHOA!!! You are definitely in the running for Mom of the Year   What a fantastic birthday!!!  I can't wait until Lily has friends to have a birthday party w/ I'm definitely storing this idea somewhere in my brain...although I don't know that I could be convinced to make all those tutu's   

GOOD NEWS!!!  My instructor just e-mailed me back (about fetchin' time!) and said he really doesn't care about the format and title page etc.. just so long as the article are cited using APA.  WOW that makes things easier.  What's this about 1 space after punctuations...anyone whose ever taken a typing class has been brainwashed tro space twice after a sentence and these jerks wanna go and change it??? GRRR!  But I don't have to worry about that YET!

Thanks for the encouragement and help guys!
...t.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

100AcrePrincess said:


> Ash's 5th Birthday Party - So she tells me she wants a fairy princess party.  Ok - that's what she's going to get.  It wasn't quite what I meant for it all to me since I ended up having to work at the library for a few hours Saturday morning, but it's was still great.
> 
> Get ready for too many fairies!!
> 
> I made tutus for all the girls.  The only way I could think to store them was on the footboard of my bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fairy groto was supposed to be crepe paper streamers, but I couldn't find any green in any of the stores around me so I used green plastic tablecloths instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marshmallow suckers & tissue paper flowers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First the girls got their tutus & body glitter - oh they LOVED that.  The got to twirl AND sparkle!
> 
> Ash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby sister Kpie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we made pipe cleaner tiaras (thanks for the link Teresa!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Than the girls were told (by the Fairy Queen no less) that they had to dance around the maypole to make the fairies happy.  If they made the fairies happy, then they would be give wings & made fairies for the day.  And only fairies are allowed in the fairy grotto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had so much fun with the maypole.  And they got all excited to get their wings & have the tea party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that even fairy princesses can wear themselves out with too much fun.


That party looks fabulous. That is a really cute idea. 



disneylovinfamily said:


> Hey Everyone!  Life has been super crazy between the business, back to school and getting ready for Mark's homecoming next month.  I am exhausted!  I wanted to share some of my latest creations and to tell ya we are going to DISNEY!!!!  I hope that this time, the ressies stick!  The army extended DH last time so we had to cancel our last ressie but he sould be home in plenty of time for this one!  We are going 11/9 for DDs b-day!   I am so excited, now I have to get working on some Disney customs!


Very pretty stuff.



kjbrown said:


> I used the Simplicity pattern.  I think.  Now I wonder.  Hey check out this link, there are some ideas to find the old patterns.  I looked on  and did not see the one that I have.
> 
> Oops, forgot to post the pic of mine...yikes, just realized this was TWO years ago.    And for the record, she had a black choker that she refused to wear.


Your little one is such a cute Cinderella.


----------



## kjbrown

Tinka_Belle said:


> That party looks fabulous. That is a really cute idea.
> 
> Very pretty stuff.
> 
> 
> Your little one is such a cute Cinderella.



Thanks, but she's not so little anymore.


----------



## aimeeg

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Whats the best cindrella pattern you have seen/used?
> 
> I recall awhile ago we had this discussion and there was an out of print one that was really great, but now i cant remember what pattern it was.
> 
> just curious...




The re-released the pattern. You can get it now.  You do not want to know how much I paid for mine on


----------



## aimeeg

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Whats the best cindrella pattern you have seen/used?
> 
> I recall awhile ago we had this discussion and there was an out of print one that was really great, but now i cant remember what pattern it was.
> 
> just curious...




The re-released the pattern. You can get it now.  You do not want to know how much I paid for mine on 

DISNEYLOVINFAMILY- 

I think that is the cutest party I have ever seen!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

t-beri said:


> Good, you can use that ducky fabric and make something WONDERFUL!!  hooray for you.



I think I might just do that..I think the ducky and bubbles will make a really nice Vida dress!



t-beri said:


> OH thank you so much! I can't wait to check out these sites.  I felt very much like you when Gavin was in Kindergarten and I may homeschool Lily for Kindergarten if I'm able.  The school Gavin was attending has blue lines painted from the K classes to the bus loop. The kids are supposed to follow the blue line.  On the 3rd day of school I got a call from the office that Gavin had missed his bus and I needed to pick him up. When i got there I asked the teacher WHY my 5 year old hadn't made it to the bus and she said "He wasn't listening, if he'd been following the blue line he wouldn't have been left behind"  WHAT  I was NOT nice to her.  So, you're telling me that SHOCKINGLY a 5 year old boy was not listening so you weren't able to get him on the bus? Then throughout the year she would say that he wasn't able to stay in his seat...NO DUH the kids only get up out of their chairs to go to lunch and specials, have 5-10 min. of recess, MAYBE and have PE one week out of 6. And you are surprised that they can't sit still? Mind you i know I am Gavin's mom but I swear he has always been a GREAT kid...Lily is pure terror...but gavin to this day is an Angel. SO we're not talking about a kid who ran away from the teacher on the way to the bus or got out of his seat and ran like a screaming maniac around the class.
> I know some of you are teachers and to be sure I do NOT fault the teachers, the system just has some kinks.
> I feel the same way about 6th graders they are thrown into a more mature setting than they are prepared to handle. I am so thankful that Gavin has moved to a K-8 school where the principle agrees w/ this they start transitioning the kids to switch classes in 5th grade by giving them a block schedule where they change classes twice a day plus specials and then they change classes more often in 6th gearing them up for 6 periods of class in 7th and 8th.  I think this is going to be a better situation for the kids.



OMG..I would have be really, really upset with the school...wow, and only one PE day out of 6?  Kids his age needs to get out and be active..they just don't have the attention span to sit still for too long.  My dd's school has 4 days of PE out of 6.  



kimmylaj said:


> i was wondering does anyone have play time in kindergarten? i wish we did. school has been in session for 6 days and they havent been to the playground or played with the toys in the room.



My dd is also in Kindergarten, and they go outside to the playground for recess/snack for about 20 minutes everyday.  We just had Parents' Night, and this was the schedule given to us:

8:00am Bell rings
8:00-8:10 - Students Arrive/Complete morning work/Independent reading
8:10-8:30 - Calendar and Weather
8:30-9:15 - Language Arts (Phonics, Shared Reading, Word Wall/Sight Words, Poetry Journal)
9:15-10:00 - Writer's Workshop
10:00-10:30 - Language Arts Continued
10:30-11:00 - Lunch (too early I think - should be called brunch)
11:05-12:05 Small Group Work/Literacy Stations (Guided Reading Groups later in year)
12:05 -12:50 Special classes (rotate between PE, Music and Art)
12:55-1:15 - Recess/Snack
1:15-2:15 Math
2:15-2:50 Science/Social Studies
2:50-3:05 Read Aloud
3:05 Dismissal

The schedule also changes a little on Day 1 to accommodate Drama from 1:45-2:30, and library every other monday from 9:00-9:30am, and in November, they will also be starting computer class. 

I think that is a pretty full schedule for a 5 year old...I know I certainly didn't have schedule like that in Kindergarten.  It was also only half day, and my dh thinks it is funny that my only memory of Kindergarten was me drawing triangles on the chalk board.


----------



## Jen117

100AcrePrincess said:


> Ash:




This is the CUTEST party.  I just bought some tule to try the no sew tutu.  Did you cut your strips the width of the tule or shorter???


----------



## kimmylaj

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I think I might just do that..I think the ducky and bubbles will make a really nice Vida dress!
> 
> 
> 
> My dd is also in Kindergarten, and they go outside to the playground for recess/snack for about 20 minutes everyday.  We just had Parents' Night, and this was the schedule given to us:
> 
> 8:00am Bell rings
> 8:00-8:10 - Students Arrive/Complete morning work/Independent reading
> 8:10-8:30 - Calendar and Weather
> 8:30-9:15 - Language Arts (Phonics, Shared Reading, Word Wall/Sight Words, Poetry Journal)
> 9:15-10:00 - Writer's Workshop
> 10:00-10:30 - Language Arts Continued
> 10:30-11:00 - Lunch (too early I think - should be called brunch)
> 11:05-12:05 Small Group Work/Literacy Stations (Guided Reading Groups later in year)
> 12:05 -12:50 Special classes (rotate between PE, Music and Art)
> 12:55-1:15 - Recess/Snack
> 1:15-2:15 Math
> 2:15-2:50 Science/Social Studies
> 2:50-3:05 Read Aloud
> 3:05 Dismissal
> 
> The schedule also changes a little on Day 1 to accommodate Drama from 1:45-2:30, and library every other monday from 9:00-9:30am, and in November, they will also be starting computer class.
> 
> I think that is a pretty full schedule for a 5 year old...I know I certainly didn't have schedule like that in Kindergarten.  It was also only half day, and my dh thinks it is funny that my only memory of Kindergarten was me drawing triangles on the chalk board.



i remember kindergarten way too well half a day, blocks, fingerpaint, dolls, making friends.  so much fun. i feel like there needs to be a happy medium, i think center time for 30-40 min and 20 min outside would make for much happier and easygoing kids. i made a promise that i wont get my panties in a bunch for at least another 2 weeks so i will try to keep my complaints in my head because i know ryan picks up on my vibes. so happy thoughts it is for now. thanks for all the info i like to have something to compare it to.


----------



## jessica52877

Kindergarten

I happen to have Dallas' schedule here. So far I am happy with their day. He seems happy though. I really don't like all day K especially when you have NAP time during it. Skip lunch and nap time and snack and they could half a day.

It took about 3 weeks before we got anything about their day.

Dallas leaves at 6:55 on the bus.

7:15 - 7:45 breakfast / morning work
  I really don't like this as it seems you are penalized for feeding your kid and they have more work to do.
7:45 - 8 pledge and restrooms 
  (umm, didn't they use the restroom before school)
8 - 8:45 specials (gym, pe, music and computer)
8:45 - 9:15 calendar and phonics
9:15 - 10 reading/language arts
10 - 10:45 math
10:45 - 11:15 lunch  
 With the time school starts I know Dallas is starving by them!
11:15 - 11:30 begin unit
 Whatever that means. Dallas said you go put your lunch box away and get ready for recess
11:30 - 12 recess
 Happy about this!
12 - 12:15 restroom/unit
12:15 - 12:45 nap
  YES, I mean go to sleep nap!
12:45 - 1 snack/storytime
1 - 2 centers
 Dallas said you can talk quietly so not sure exactly what that means
1:45 - 2
 Journal
2 - 2:25 review
2:30 Schools out

It is a long day for a kid to sit still but I feel like ours is broken up pretty okay. I think I would have a different perspective if Dallas didn't like it. There is ALOT I would do different.

Dallas is in bed by 7:30 (start at 7, reading, what not). That is a bummer but getting up at 6 it has to be that way.

What really gets me is all the school activities that don't start until 7:30. Umm, my child  is long gone asleep! I know, older kids probably go to bed later but most in our neighborhood go to bed at this time.


----------



## peachygreen

What is the point of a 30 minute nap time?  By the time you get everyone settled I'd imagine they would sleep for what 15-20min.  That would be enough to just make you more tired and miserable.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

disneylovinfamily said:


> oh I love the fairy party!  How adorable!





t-beri said:


> WHOA!!! You are definitely in the running for Mom of the Year   What a fantastic birthday!!!  I can't wait until Lily has friends to have a birthday party w/ I'm definitely storing this idea somewhere in my brain...although I don't know that I could be convinced to make all those tutu's





Tinka_Belle said:


> That party looks fabulous. That is a really cute idea.





Jen117 said:


> This is the CUTEST party.  I just bought some tule to try the no sew tutu.  Did you cut your strips the width of the tule or shorter???



Thanks!  The girls had a blast & that made it all worth it.

T, the tutus were really easy.  I think they took about 1/2 each including cutting the strips. And, I could do them while itting in front of the tv.   

I cut the strips the width of the tulle. For some of them I used the 6in wide bridal tulle spools.  They go on sale at Hobby Lobby a lot with the ribbon on a roll.


----------



## Clared

Wow - just read loads of pages and eveything is sooo beautiful.

I think I shall have me a fairy party next year (my 32nd no less - but I can't see dh wearing the petti  )

Went to see Mary Poppins on Friday and it was fantastic.  Go see it if you get a chance.

OK so this has been a few weeks in the making and its one for all you hard-core Mickey Mouse Clubhouse fans.....


----------



## wildirishrose

mrsmiller said:


> I've been so busy this week!!!!   My son has adjustments issues in the new school , so I have to go everyday and stay a while in the school office  ( I am too old for this!!!!!!!!)  you will think that as they get older it gets easier, NOT SO!!!!!
> 
> I did my version (CASE) of the Vida Dress ( I made out the pattern) and it is not so bad, for all of you that made the dress do you do the lining in one piece or two pieces, I was not sure and I decided to do it two piece for the lining( thank you Crystal for giving me advise about the lining!!!
> 
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> use bias for the hem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



This is awesome!!  You should really think about doing an e-pattern for this.  I dont know how you get pubished on YCMT, but you have such a talent for patterns and excellent directions, I could just see this as an ebook.  OK I will go back to window shopping now


----------



## Stephres

Clared said:


>



Megan was walking by and just shouted, "Toodles!" so I think you must have done an excellent job!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

kjbrown said:


> I used the Simplicity pattern.  I think.  Now I wonder.  Hey check out this link, there are some ideas to find the old patterns.  I looked on  and did not see the one that I have.
> 
> Oops, forgot to post the pic of mine...yikes, just realized this was TWO years ago.    And for the record, she had a black choker that she refused to wear.



adorable! funny, I googled and got that family vacation website too. 

Amieg- what pattern is it now? Is it the simplicity one with the ariel and snow white?

Lacy/adoptionmomma used the 4949 pattern, I recall she said she had a bit of trouble with the bodice and I think she added crinolin between the skirt and lining. I would like to do that or add a full slip underneath it- not sure which way to go with that or if I should increase the yardage in the skirt...

My husband thinks I should swap out the sheer blue for the sheer rainbow fabric I have- sort of cindrellla- but with a twist to make it unique.

What do you girls think???? Its for Halloween and dress up if she wants and she doesnt know who cindy is...but maybe it will look stupid with the rainbow sheer.....

I think I posted these before- heres the fabric- blue sparkle satin, blue shimmer sheer or rainbow sheer.


----------



## SallyfromDE

aimeeg said:


> We have two more days until we leave and I have one HUGE custom to finish!!! It is going to be a killer to pull off!
> 
> I did manage to finish this today. I am happy the way it turned out. Not the easiest pattern.



Oh this looks gorgeous. I just bought this pattern. Isn't it a farbenmix? NOW I hear it's not the easiest


----------



## minnie2

100AcrePrincess said:


> Ash's 5th Birthday Party - So she tells me she wants a fairy princess party.  Ok - that's what she's going to get.  It wasn't quite what I meant for it all to me since I ended up having to work at the library for a few hours Saturday morning, but it's was still great.
> 
> Get ready for too many fairies!!
> 
> I made tutus for all the girls.  The only way I could think to store them was on the footboard of my bed.


I want to go to that party it was so cute!!!!!!!



disneylovinfamily said:


> Hey Everyone!  Life has been super crazy between the business, back to school and getting ready for Mark's homecoming next month.  I am exhausted!  I wanted to share some of my latest creations and to tell ya we are going to DISNEY!!!!  I hope that this time, the ressies stick!  The army extended DH last time so we had to cancel our last ressie but he sould be home in plenty of time for this one!  We are going 11/9 for DDs b-day!   I am so excited, now I have to get working on some Disney customs!


too stinking cute!



Clared said:


> Wow - just read loads of pages and eveything is sooo beautiful.
> 
> I think I shall have me a fairy party next year (my 32nd no less - but I can't see dh wearing the petti  )
> 
> Went to see Mary Poppins on Friday and it was fantastic.  Go see it if you get a chance.
> 
> OK so this has been a few weeks in the making and its one for all you hard-core Mickey Mouse Clubhouse fans.....


great job!  I love Mickey's club house!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> adorable! funny, I googled and got that family vacation website too.
> 
> Amieg- what pattern is it now? Is it the simplicity one with the ariel and snow white?
> 
> Lacy/adoptionmomma used the 4949 pattern, I recall she said she had a bit of trouble with the bodice and I think she added crinolin between the skirt and lining. I would like to do that or add a full slip underneath it- not sure which way to go with that or if I should increase the yardage in the skirt...
> 
> My husband thinks I should swap out the sheer blue for the sheer rainbow fabric I have- sort of cindrellla- but with a twist to make it unique.
> 
> What do you girls think???? Its for Halloween and dress up if she wants and she doesnt know who cindy is...but maybe it will look stupid with the rainbow sheer.....
> 
> I think I posted these before- heres the fabric- blue sparkle satin, blue shimmer sheer or rainbow sheer.


beautiful fabric BUt cindy's dress isn't rainbow.  That said I do love it!  So I would ask your dd which she likes and wants.  I can't wait to see it!


----------



## mrsklamc

I wanted to buy that rainbow sheer in the worst way, but nothing to use it for...

Minnie2, that purse is perfect for the Mickey stripe!

I did order the stitch fabric from Canada and it finally showed up on the credit card bill a week after I ordered it. Two weeks later, I'm still waiting. If you originally wanted some and don't any more because your trip date arrived I will understand, but I will let everyone know as soon as it gets here!


----------



## twob4him

Twins+2more said:


> Linnette, YOU ROCKED IT with the Vida paatern dress girl.  WTG.  That would make an AWSOME Cinderella dress (hint hint   )Im truly sorry your son is having a difficult time adjusting to his new school.  And good for you being up there with him trying to make things better.  Keep advocating girlfriend.
> 
> LOVE THE GUS< JAQUE< CINDERELLA polymer clay beads.  Did you make them or can you share your seller with me?  I LOVE them.





Hi Michelle....we missed you   ! I hope things are going better! How are the girls???


----------



## aimeeg

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> adorable! funny, I googled and got that family vacation website too.
> 
> Amieg- what pattern is it now? Is it the simplicity one with the ariel and snow white?
> 
> Lacy/adoptionmomma used the 4949 pattern, I recall she said she had a bit of trouble with the bodice and I think she added crinolin between the skirt and lining. I would like to do that or add a full slip underneath it- not sure which way to go with that or if I should increase the yardage in the skirt...
> 
> My husband thinks I should swap out the sheer blue for the sheer rainbow fabric I have- sort of cindrellla- but with a twist to make it unique.
> 
> What do you girls think???? Its for Halloween and dress up if she wants and she doesnt know who cindy is...but maybe it will look stupid with the rainbow sheer.....
> 
> I think I posted these before- heres the fabric- blue sparkle satin, blue shimmer sheer or rainbow sheer.
> 
> 
> If you look in the newest Simplicity book you will find the "real" pattern. It is Cinderella and Snow White. They are a little tricky but the dress is just Gorge!!!


----------



## twob4him

100AcrePrincess said:


> Ash's 5th Birthday Party - So she tells me she wants a fairy princess party.  Ok - that's what she's going to get.  It wasn't quite what I meant for it all to me since I ended up having to work at the library for a few hours Saturday morning, but it's was still great.
> 
> Get ready for too many fairies!!
> 
> I made tutus for all the girls.  The only way I could think to store them was on the footboard of my bed.


Awesome party! So creative and fun!!! Happy Birthday Ash!!!




disneylovinfamily said:


> Hey Everyone!  Life has been super crazy between the business, back to school and getting ready for Mark's homecoming next month.  I am exhausted!  I wanted to share some of my latest creations and to tell ya we are going to DISNEY!!!!  I hope that this time, the ressies stick!  The army extended DH last time so we had to cancel our last ressie but he sould be home in plenty of time for this one!  We are going 11/9 for DDs b-day!   I am so excited, now I have to get working on some Disney customs!



Adorable customs....your kiddos are so cute too! Have a great trip!!!!  




Darn if I didnt' forget to submit a long multiquote I did yesterday....Argggg  I hate when I do that.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

minnie2 said:


> beautiful fabric BUt cindy's dress isn't rainbow.  That said I do love it!  So I would ask your dd which she likes and wants.  I can't wait to see it!



Yeah- she has no idea what halloween is, or who cinderella is, so it doesnt matter. She sort of knows princess- which is what Daddy wants me to go for. Im going to go search for the new pattern on the simplicity website and check it out!

Okay I found it- 2817 Simplicity- out of stock on line right now. However, the smallest size is a 3. But maybe I'll buy it for later.


----------



## aimeeg

Carla is there a way to size down patterns? I have a very petite 2 year old. So many of the patterns start at size three. I would love to be able to make Princess gowns for the babes


----------



## princessmom29

aimeeg said:


> Carla is there a way to size down patterns? I have a very petite 2 year old. So many of the patterns start at size three. I would love to be able to make Princess gowns for the babes



I Have to size down a size 3 in a commercial pattern for my dd. Here is how I do it:
I first make a mock up of the bodice of the dress in muslin (very cheap) to see how it fits. When I do this I cut twice as many pieces As I need.I pin it to fit her the way i want and then use the pinned bodice as a guide to trim the other set of muslin down to fit. I use this as my pattern. I think it would probably be a little harder for pants. That is what I had to do with this dress:





I used the out of print simplicity Belle pattern, and had to  take about 3 inches out of the bodice to get it to fit. I also had to lenghten it an inch.


----------



## lovesdumbo

minnie2 said:


> I Ok here is what I finished this morning!  Kyle is at school so maybe I can get him to model it later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know i showed you all the skirt before but I made a shirt to match.  This one if for my niece and Nikki has the same thing so they can match!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier this am i asked about the Carla C peasant top/ dress.  I am not making the ruffles but I am making it I guess it is called prairie style where the rows attach to each other.   I am leaning towards the cheetah and the brown but part of me is torn and like the pop of color in the pink.  She could always do a pink shirt under or pink leggings for the colder weather.    What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was going to wear this to animal Kingdom too but I wanted it so she could wear it to school too.


Love the Car's shirt.  Love that fabric!  Great job on the peasant top-goes great with that cute skirt!  For the AK outfit I think I would like it better without the pink.



100AcrePrincess said:


> Ash's 5th Birthday Party


WOW!!!  I'm sure all the girls had a great time!



disneylovinfamily said:


> Hey Everyone!  Life has been super crazy between the business, back to school and getting ready for Mark's homecoming next month.  I am exhausted!  I wanted to share some of my latest creations and to tell ya we are going to DISNEY!!!!  I hope that this time, the ressies stick!  The army extended DH last time so we had to cancel our last ressie but he sould be home in plenty of time for this one!  We are going 11/9 for DDs b-day!   I am so excited, now I have to get working on some Disney customs!


WOW!  Everything looks so great!  Your trip will be here before you know it!



Clared said:


> OK so this has been a few weeks in the making and its one for all you hard-core Mickey Mouse Clubhouse fans.....


SO cute!!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Yeah- she has no idea what halloween is, or who cinderella is, so it doesnt matter. She sort of knows princess- which is what Daddy wants me to go for. Im going to go search for the new pattern on the simplicity website and check it out!
> 
> Okay I found it- 2817 Simplicity- out of stock on line right now. However, the smallest size is a 3. But maybe I'll buy it for later.


I think that it would look cute with the rainbow. It would give the dress some color. You could make her one of those cone shaped princess hats and have the rainbow streaming down the back. That would be so pretty with your little one's dark hair.


----------



## LisaZoe

aimeeg said:


> The re-released the pattern. You can get it now.  You do not want to know how much I paid for mine on



You should buy a bunch to list when it's discontinued again.  

So, here are my current Vida projects - neither are done because my sewing machine stopped working.  I guess I can't put off buying a new one now.


----------



## eyor44

princessmom29 said:


>



I  love this dress. It is adorable and so different.


----------



## xdanielleax

We're leaving in 2 hours for our 9 hour drive!!  Yay!!! I'm so excited!  I'll probably sleep the whole way.  My hubby got home from Iraq this morning for R&R and has been sleeping most of the day so I'm pretty sure he's going to be fine!  I finished all my sewing today! LOL!  I'll take lots of pics and start a trip report when I come home


----------



## teresajoy

100AcrePrincess said:


>


What sweet looking pictures!!! 



disneylovinfamily said:


> Hey Everyone!  Life has been super crazy between the business, back to school and getting ready for Mark's homecoming next month.  I am exhausted!  I wanted to share some of my latest creations and to tell ya we are going to DISNEY!!!!  I hope that this time, the ressies stick!  The army extended DH last time so we had to cancel our last ressie but he sould be home in plenty of time for this one!  We are going 11/9 for DDs b-day!   I am so excited, now I have to get working on some Disney customs!


Love the outfit!!! I hope your hubby makes it home safe and sound and in time for your trip!!! 




Clared said:


> Wow - just read loads of pages and eveything is sooo beautiful.
> 
> I think I shall have me a fairy party next year (my 32nd no less - but I can't see dh wearing the petti  )
> 
> Went to see Mary Poppins on Friday and it was fantastic.  Go see it if you get a chance.
> 
> OK so this has been a few weeks in the making and its one for all you hard-core Mickey Mouse Clubhouse fans.....


Great job!!! That is really cute! 


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Whats the best cindrella pattern you have seen/used?
> 
> I recall awhile ago we had this discussion and there was an out of print one that was really great, but now i cant remember what pattern it was.
> 
> just curious...


The most authentic one is Simplicity 9383 (the OOP one we were talking about). I was looking at the new one at Walmart today, and it is pretty good too, but not quite the same. I like the skirt on the OOP (out of print) one better, it has godets and it didn't look like the new one does. I also like the looks of the sleeves on the OOP one better. But, I like the way the new one isn't low cut! When I made the OOP one, I changed the top of it a bit, so it wasn't so low cut (seriously, WHAT were they thinking making a top so low for a little girl?????) Here is the original on the pattern:





Here's the one I made for Isabelle's Big Give (modeled by Lydia)








Here's the drawing of the pattern (I sometimes find that this helps to really see the dress)




and, compared to the new one:









Pretty close, but not quite the same. I am trying to copy the one I have, because Lydia wants me to make her one now!  

I actually thought the pattern was really easy to sew. I didn't use my seam ripper at all! It did call for Organza on the inside, next to the skin, but I didn't see any point in that, and thought it would make it itchy, so I skipped it. It also called for organza overlays on the sleeves and the puffs, but I skipped that too. I did put bling on the puffs, sleeves and bodice though. I also didn't make the pettislip to go underneath it. I won't make one for Lydia's either, because she has enought pettiskirts to wear under it already!


----------



## MouseTriper

mrsmiller said:


> I've been so busy this week!!!!   My son has adjustments issues in the new school , so I have to go everyday and stay a while in the school office  ( I am too old for this!!!!!!!!)  you will think that as they get older it gets easier, NOT SO!!!!!
> 
> I did my version (CASE) of the Vida Dress ( I made out the pattern) and it is not so bad, for all of you that made the dress do you do the lining in one piece or two pieces, I was not sure and I decided to do it two piece for the lining( thank you Crystal for giving me advise about the lining!!!
> 
> 
> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sew in lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> casing for elastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> use bias for the hem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BETH : STILL PRAYING FOR YOU !!  I PUT THIS PICTURES FOR YOU TO HAVE AN IDEA , LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK, IT IS NOT THE SAME AS THE PATTERN , BUT I THINK I CAME CLOSE ...EMAIL ME
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette


  Oh Linnette....so sorry to hear about your son.  I hope things get better and a little easier on him at school.  My little one just started preschool last week and I think it is MUCH HARDER on me than on her. She LOVES it.  Hope your guy feels better soon!

AND OMG on your VIDA pattern.  You ROCK Linnette. Your talents are amazing.  I can barely look at a pattern and do it right.  I sent you a couple PM's over the past couple days.  Hope you got them. I will send you an email tonight!!  Your dress is awesome!!!!  Thank you sooo much for posting all those pictures!!!!!    

Oh and THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE PRAYERS!!!  I REALLY APPRECIATE IT!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

minnie2 said:


> I  LOL  Yeah she thinks he can do it all!  Sadly she usually can!  She is just one of those scary kids where everything comes easy and she is good at everything.  Then you have Kyle who is a walking disaster!  LOL


  YOur DD is too cute!!!  How cool that she can pick things up so quickly. 



minnie2 said:


> I would recommend one of the inexpensive ones from Brother that Walmart sells.   that is what I recommended to my girlfriend.
> 
> Ok here is what I finished this morning!  Kyle is at school so maybe I can get him to model it later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know i showed you all the skirt before but I made a shirt to match.  This one if for my niece and Nikki has the same thing so they can match!


 VERY CUTE!



100AcrePrincess said:


> Ash's 5th Birthday Party - So she tells me she wants a fairy princess party.  Ok - that's what she's going to get.  It wasn't quite what I meant for it all to me since I ended up having to work at the library for a few hours Saturday morning, but it's was still great.
> 
> Get ready for too many fairies!!
> 
> I made tutus for all the girls.  The only way I could think to store them was on the footboard of my bed.


 That party was awesome...what a wonderful idea!!!!



disneylovinfamily said:


> Hey Everyone!  Life has been super crazy between the business, back to school and getting ready for Mark's homecoming next month.  I am exhausted!  I wanted to share some of my latest creations and to tell ya we are going to DISNEY!!!!  I hope that this time, the ressies stick!  The army extended DH last time so we had to cancel our last ressie but he sould be home in plenty of time for this one!  We are going 11/9 for DDs b-day!   I am so excited, now I have to get working on some Disney customs!


 Awww those are all so cute!!!!!



Clared said:


> Wow - just read loads of pages and eveything is sooo beautiful.
> 
> I think I shall have me a fairy party next year (my 32nd no less - but I can't see dh wearing the petti  )
> 
> Went to see Mary Poppins on Friday and it was fantastic.  Go see it if you get a chance.
> 
> OK so this has been a few weeks in the making and its one for all you hard-core Mickey Mouse Clubhouse fans.....


 Claire...how cute!!!  


LisaZoe said:


> You should buy a bunch to list when it's discontinued again.
> 
> So, here are my current Vida projects - neither are done because my sewing machine stopped working.  I guess I can't put off buying a new one now.


  Awesome Lisa, as usual!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

LisaZoe said:


> You should buy a bunch to list when it's discontinued again.
> 
> So, here are my current Vida projects - neither are done because my sewing machine stopped working.  I guess I can't put off buying a new one now.


Lisa those are so pretty. I love the Smurfette one. Jenna's first birthday was a Smurf party. Everything was blue and her cake was Smurfette.


----------



## LouiesMama

aimeeg said:


> Carla is there a way to size down patterns? I have a very petite 2 year old. So many of the patterns start at size three. I would love to be able to make Princess gowns for the babes


 

My patternmaking book only goes down to size 3, so I used the size charts in "Simply the Best Sewing Book" by Simplicity.  Their measurements for each size (chest/waist/hip) in inches are as follows:

0.5 - 19/19/20 (six months)
1 - 20/19.5/21
2 - 21/20/22
3 - 22/20.5/23

If you are using a commercial pattern, you might want to check the measurements they use for each size just to make sure they correspond (if the measurements aren't on the pattern, you can find them in the pattern book or on the company's website).   

So here are the numbers I came up with:


Size 3 down to size 2 - scaling set to 95%
Size 3 down to size 1 - scaling set to 91%
Size 3 down to size 0.5 - scaling set to 86%

Size 2 down to size 1 - scaling set to 95%
Size 2 down to size 0.5 - scaling set to 91%
Size 2 down to size 0 - scaling set to 86%

Size 1 down to size 0.5 - scaling set to 95%
Size 1 down to size 0 - scaling set to 90%

I based the newborn size 0 on a chest measurement of 18" (this one is for you, T  ).  

So it seems like (at least for the tiny sizes) the general rule of thumb is:

Shrinking 1 size - scaling set to 95%
Shrinking 2 sizes - scaling set to 91%
Shrinking 3 sizes - scaling set to 86%


----------



## snubie

LisaZoe said:


>


We are Big Smurf fans in this house.  Or I should say daddy is a big Smurf fan.  That is beautiful.  I will have to save this one to show him.  He'll want me to make Smurf customs know.


----------



## minnie2

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Yeah- she has no idea what halloween is, or who cinderella is, so it doesnt matter. She sort of knows princess- which is what Daddy wants me to go for. Im going to go search for the new pattern on the simplicity website and check it out!
> 
> Okay I found it- 2817 Simplicity- out of stock on line right now. However, the smallest size is a 3. But maybe I'll buy it for later.


  HUM I need to see what size that pattern goes too I might have to get it and save it!  Nikki has her Ariel Wedding dress from the Parks for Halloween but I bet se would love a dress up dress with it.  

 As for the rainbow it is beautiful and sure your little one may be too young to tell you if it is Cindy or not but she can tell you which one she likes.  Nik was always very specific about what she liked and didn't VERY young.



lovesdumbo said:


> Love the Car's shirt.  Love that fabric!  Great job on the peasant top-goes great with that cute skirt!  For the AK outfit I think I would like it better without the pink.


Thanks!  I ended up cutting the brown out to go with it and I figured the pink might be fun to make the bucket hat with it as the lining and the outside the cheetah and brown.  Maybe we will see.  I am sure I can find a use for pink!  



LisaZoe said:


> You should buy a bunch to list when it's discontinued again.
> 
> So, here are my current Vida projects - neither are done because my sewing machine stopped working.  I guess I can't put off buying a new one now.


Love them!  That dot fabric on the smurf one is great!  



xdanielleax said:


> We're leaving in 2 hours for our 9 hour drive!!  Yay!!! I'm so excited!  I'll probably sleep the whole way.  My hubby got home from Iraq this morning for R&R and has been sleeping most of the day so I'm pretty sure he's going to be fine!  I finished all my sewing today! LOL!  I'll take lots of pics and start a trip report when I come home


  I am sure you are long gone by now but I wanted to say yeah about DH being home and have a blast on your trip!



LouiesMama said:


> My patternmaking book only goes down to size 3, so I used the size charts in "Simply the Best Sewing Book" by Simplicity.  Their measurements for each size (chest/waist/hip) in inches are as follows:
> 
> 0.5 - 19/19/20 (six months)
> 1 - 20/19.5/21
> 2 - 21/20/22
> 3 - 22/20.5/23
> 
> If you are using a commercial pattern, you might want to check the measurements they use for each size just to make sure they correspond (if the measurements aren't on the pattern, you can find them in the pattern book or on the company's website).
> 
> So here are the numbers I came up with:
> 
> 
> Size 3 down to size 2 - scaling set to 95%
> Size 3 down to size 1 - scaling set to 91%
> Size 3 down to size 0.5 - scaling set to 86%
> 
> Size 2 down to size 1 - scaling set to 95%
> Size 2 down to size 0.5 - scaling set to 91%
> Size 2 down to size 0 - scaling set to 86%
> 
> Size 1 down to size 0.5 - scaling set to 95%
> Size 1 down to size 0 - scaling set to 90%
> 
> I based the newborn size 0 on a chest measurement of 18" (this one is for you, T  ).
> 
> So it seems like (at least for the tiny sizes) the general rule of thumb is:
> 
> Shrinking 1 size - scaling set to 95%
> Shrinking 2 sizes - scaling set to 91%
> Shrinking 3 sizes - scaling set to 86%


  

 Can we add this to the book marks too PLEASE 

 I could have used this a few weeks ago when I was making the peasant top  for my niece that I just posted.  It was before I broke down and bought your pattern and I had this weird commercial one in a size 6 ad made my own in a size (I think)2.  I tried it on my girlfriends 3 yr old that is much bigger then my niece but it fit and looked like a peasant top so it will work LOL


----------



## clairemolly

LisaZoe said:


>



I love this!  I used to have those sheets when I was a kid.  I wonder if my mom still has them?   Probably, knowing her!


----------



## KarenW

Hi, All!  I have been lurking for a long while and am in total awe of all the wonderful designs on here.   I tried sewing when my DD12 was young, but hated the patterns.  It seemed more trouble than it was worth and I had to have so much help from my mom that I ended up quitting after making just a few things.  I was reinspired by this thread awhile back and love the patterns on youcanmakethis, even though all I have made are several of the easy fit pants for DS8.  He was so excited by them!  I made him two pj shorts and three regular (transformers, (his favorite), blue flames, and plaid).  We are in the process of adopting a little girl - no match yet, but have finished all classes and our homestudy- so I have a wish list of patterns and a fairly large stack of fabric.  My sister says I am on fabric restriction!! 
So, after that rather long intro, I need some help.  I have booked a rather last minute cruise (only six weeks to plan!) and for pirate night I would like to make pirate mickey head appliques on t-shirts.  I have decided that I am not quite ready for the regular applique, so I would like to make the kind where you sew a regular stitch around the outside and then it frays a little - is there a name for this?  My question is this - do you make the heatbond lite go all the way to the edge of the material?  It seems like it wouldn't fray that way?  Also, would you sew on the head first and then the bandanna (red w/ white dots) or the bandanna to the head and then the head to the t-shirt?  I am thinking I will sew on the eye patch before attaching the head to the shirt, but I am not sure about the other parts.  And would I still need the stabilizer on the back of the shirt?
Wow!  That turned out longer than I thought.  I hope I made sense!
Thank you for any help! 
Karen W


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi all!  I have been so busy this week...I really just don't know which end is up!!!!  I am trying to get all straight with the mess FIL left me!  The VA is not happy with him!  

I am also in the middle of a makeover of my bathroom.  The new vanity doors went in Friday, new floor yesterday and now I have to finish up the wall paper...I HATE WALL PAPER!!!!  But it really is starting to look nice!  I'll post pictures next century when the paper is all done!   Then I want to make a shower curtain...because lord knows a store bought one would be too simple for any of us! 

Also, my mother and grandmother's birthday is this weekend.  So I am making a bag for my mom.  More stress because she WILL be very criticle of my sewing so I'm not even sure why I am doing it! 

So I was reading a blog this morning on my quest to find the perfect apron pattern...any suggestions would be accepted..hint hint!  But I found this and had to share it was too funny!

_(an excerpt from: Singer Sewing Guild: A Complete Reference Guild to Sewing first published in 1949)

"When you sew, make yourself as attractive as possible. Go through a beauty ritual of orderliness. Have on a clean dress. Be sure your hands are clean, fingernails smooth --a nail file and pumice will help. Always avoid hangnails. Keep a little bag full of French chalk near your sewing machine where you can pick it up and dust your fingers at intervals. This not only absorbs the moisture on your fingers, but helps to keep your work clean. Have your hair in order, powder and lipstick put on with care. Looking attractive is a very important part of sewing, because if you are making something for yourself, you will try it on at intervals in front of your mirror, and you can hope for better results when you look your best.
Again, sewing must be approached with the idea that you are going to enjoy it, and if you are constantly fearful that a visitor will drop in or your husband come home and you will not look neatly put together, you will not enjoy your sewing as you should. Therefore, spruce up at the beginning so that you are free to enjoy every part of any sewing you do. "_

I can tell you...yesterday I needed some sprucing up...I was in my PJ's for most of the day...unbrushed hair and all.


----------



## minnie2

KarenW said:


> Hi, All!  I have been lurking for a long while and am in total awe of all the wonderful designs on here.   I tried sewing when my DD12 was young, but hated the patterns.  It seemed more trouble than it was worth and I had to have so much help from my mom that I ended up quitting after making just a few things.  I was reinspired by this thread awhile back and love the patterns on youcanmakethis, even though all I have made are several of the easy fit pants for DS8.  He was so excited by them!  I made him two pj shorts and three regular (transformers, (his favorite), blue flames, and plaid).  We are in the process of adopting a little girl - no match yet, but have finished all classes and our homestudy- so I have a wish list of patterns and a fairly large stack of fabric.  My sister says I am on fabric restriction!!
> So, after that rather long intro, I need some help.  I have booked a rather last minute cruise (only six weeks to plan!) and for pirate night I would like to make pirate mickey head appliques on t-shirts.  I have decided that I am not quite ready for the regular applique, so I would like to make the kind where you sew a regular stitch around the outside and then it frays a little - is there a name for this?  My question is this - do you make the heatbond lite go all the way to the edge of the material?  It seems like it wouldn't fray that way?  Also, would you sew on the head first and then the bandanna (red w/ white dots) or the bandanna to the head and then the head to the t-shirt?  I am thinking I will sew on the eye patch before attaching the head to the shirt, but I am not sure about the other parts.  And would I still need the stabilizer on the back of the shirt?
> Wow!  That turned out longer than I thought.  I hope I made sense!
> Thank you for any help!
> Karen W


Sorry I can't be of help with the appliques but I just wanted to say welcome!


The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  I have been so busy this week...I really just don't know which end is up!!!!  I am trying to get all straight with the mess FIL left me!  The VA is not happy with him!
> 
> I am also in the middle of a makeover of my bathroom.  The new vanity doors went in Friday, new floor yesterday and now I have to finish up the wall paper...I HATE WALL PAPER!!!!  But it really is starting to look nice!  I'll post pictures next century when the paper is all done!   Then I want to make a shower curtain...because lord knows a store bought one would be too simple for any of us!
> 
> Also, my mother and grandmother's birthday is this weekend.  So I am making a bag for my mom.  More stress because she WILL be very criticle of my sewing so I'm not even sure why I am doing it!
> 
> So I was reading a blog this morning on my quest to find the perfect apron pattern...any suggestions would be accepted..hint hint!  But I found this and had to share it was too funny!
> 
> _(an excerpt from: Singer Sewing Guild: A Complete Reference Guild to Sewing first published in 1949)
> 
> "When you sew, make yourself as attractive as possible. Go through a beauty ritual of orderliness. Have on a clean dress. Be sure your hands are clean, fingernails smooth --a nail file and pumice will help. Always avoid hangnails. Keep a little bag full of French chalk near your sewing machine where you can pick it up and dust your fingers at intervals. This not only absorbs the moisture on your fingers, but helps to keep your work clean. Have your hair in order, powder and lipstick put on with care. Looking attractive is a very important part of sewing, because if you are making something for yourself, you will try it on at intervals in front of your mirror, and you can hope for better results when you look your best.
> Again, sewing must be approached with the idea that you are going to enjoy it, and if you are constantly fearful that a visitor will drop in or your husband come home and you will not look neatly put together, you will not enjoy your sewing as you should. Therefore, spruce up at the beginning so that you are free to enjoy every part of any sewing you do. "_
> 
> I can tell you...yesterday I needed some sprucing up...I was in my PJ's for most of the day...unbrushed hair and all.


Sorry about teh mess yoru FIL left you.

 I so feel your pain on the wall paper!  I can't wait to see the bathroom wen it is done!  

 I guess from that quote means we can't sew pantsless   OMg I was laughing so hard reading that!!!!!!!!      I think that should go on the 1st page as our motto!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  I have been so busy this week...I really just don't know which end is up!!!!  I am trying to get all straight with the mess FIL left me!  The VA is not happy with him!
> 
> I am also in the middle of a makeover of my bathroom.  The new vanity doors went in Friday, new floor yesterday and now I have to finish up the wall paper...I HATE WALL PAPER!!!!  But it really is starting to look nice!  I'll post pictures next century when the paper is all done!   Then I want to make a shower curtain...because lord knows a store bought one would be too simple for any of us!
> 
> Also, my mother and grandmother's birthday is this weekend.  So I am making a bag for my mom.  More stress because she WILL be very criticle of my sewing so I'm not even sure why I am doing it!
> 
> So I was reading a blog this morning on my quest to find the perfect apron pattern...any suggestions would be accepted..hint hint!  But I found this and had to share it was too funny!
> 
> _(an excerpt from: Singer Sewing Guild: A Complete Reference Guild to Sewing first published in 1949)
> 
> "When you sew, make yourself as attractive as possible. Go through a beauty ritual of orderliness. Have on a clean dress. Be sure your hands are clean, fingernails smooth --a nail file and pumice will help. Always avoid hangnails. Keep a little bag full of French chalk near your sewing machine where you can pick it up and dust your fingers at intervals. This not only absorbs the moisture on your fingers, but helps to keep your work clean. Have your hair in order, powder and lipstick put on with care. Looking attractive is a very important part of sewing, because if you are making something for yourself, you will try it on at intervals in front of your mirror, and you can hope for better results when you look your best.
> Again, sewing must be approached with the idea that you are going to enjoy it, and if you are constantly fearful that a visitor will drop in or your husband come home and you will not look neatly put together, you will not enjoy your sewing as you should. Therefore, spruce up at the beginning so that you are free to enjoy every part of any sewing you do. "_
> 
> I can tell you...yesterday I needed some sprucing up...I was in my PJ's for most of the day...unbrushed hair and all.


I can't wait to see the bathroom when it is finished. I'm sure the wallpaper will look nice once it is put up. 

As for the quote from the 1949 Singer book....That is too funny. I sew in my pj's and I don't care who sees me wearing them. It's a good thing that times have changed, because I don't think that I could have survived way back then.


----------



## kjbrown

teresajoy said:


> The most authentic one is Simplicity 9383 (the OOP one we were talking about). I was looking at the new one at Walmart today, and it is pretty good too, but not quite the same. I like the skirt on the OOP (out of print) one better, it has godets and it didn't look like the new one does. I also like the looks of the sleeves on the OOP one better. But, I like the way the new one isn't low cut! When I made the OOP one, I changed the top of it a bit, so it wasn't so low cut (seriously, WHAT were they thinking making a top so low for a little girl?????) Here is the original on the pattern:



I actually have both of these patterns  The thing I liked about the OOP one that I have (similar to the current one in this regard) is the side-thingy.  Fudge, what is it called.  Peplum.  Anyway, one of them (I think it's the second one pictured here and the one I used for DD) makes a two-layered circle and draws it up to the waist making a gathered half circle with no seam on the outside.  The other one (the first one? ) does it so there is a seam on the peplum.  I prefer the no seam look, but that's just me.

I completely agree with Teresa that some of the patterns were REALLY low cut.  The only problem I had with the patterns was when I pressed the lining and my iron was a little too hot.  Kind of MELTED the facing.   It was already sewn into the dress, so I had to patch the stupid facing.


----------



## t-beri

LouiesMama said:


> My patternmaking book only goes down to size 3, so I used the size charts in "Simply the Best Sewing Book" by Simplicity.  Their measurements for each size (chest/waist/hip) in inches are as follows:
> 
> 0.5 - 19/19/20 (six months)
> 1 - 20/19.5/21
> 2 - 21/20/22
> 3 - 22/20.5/23
> 
> If you are using a commercial pattern, you might want to check the measurements they use for each size just to make sure they correspond (if the measurements aren't on the pattern, you can find them in the pattern book or on the company's website).
> 
> So here are the numbers I came up with:
> 
> 
> Size 3 down to size 2 - scaling set to 95%
> Size 3 down to size 1 - scaling set to 91%
> Size 3 down to size 0.5 - scaling set to 86%
> 
> Size 2 down to size 1 - scaling set to 95%
> Size 2 down to size 0.5 - scaling set to 91%
> Size 2 down to size 0 - scaling set to 86%
> 
> Size 1 down to size 0.5 - scaling set to 95%
> Size 1 down to size 0 - scaling set to 90%
> 
> I based the newborn size 0 on a chest measurement of 18" (this one is for you, T  ).
> 
> So it seems like (at least for the tiny sizes) the general rule of thumb is:
> 
> Shrinking 1 size - scaling set to 95%
> Shrinking 2 sizes - scaling set to 91%
> Shrinking 3 sizes - scaling set to 86%



And THIS is why we continue to buy and pimp your patterns.  I think we should change the name of the thread to The Official Carla C Fan Club   Now, I'm sure Teresa will or has added this to the bookmarks so we can redirect this question to the bookmarks in the future. You  are so thoughtful 



disneylovinfamily said:


>



All of your creations are wonderful, as usual, but I LOVE this top!  It is SO CUTE!

After a hellacious day of homework yesterday I am going to stay home (at least until I leave for class at 4:30) and CLEAN my house   Gotta make sure I don't have all that pesky house work to do this weekend so I can get sewing for Disney, only a few weeks left.

...t.


----------



## t-beri

The Moonk's Mom said:


> _(an excerpt from: Singer Sewing Guild: A Complete Reference Guild to Sewing first published in 1949)
> 
> "When you sew, make yourself as attractive as possible. Go through a beauty ritual of orderliness. Have on a clean dress. Be sure your hands are clean, fingernails smooth --a nail file and pumice will help. Always avoid hangnails. Keep a little bag full of French chalk near your sewing machine where you can pick it up and dust your fingers at intervals. This not only absorbs the moisture on your fingers, but helps to keep your work clean. Have your hair in order, powder and lipstick put on with care. Looking attractive is a very important part of sewing, because if you are making something for yourself, you will try it on at intervals in front of your mirror, and you can hope for better results when you look your best.
> Again, sewing must be approached with the idea that you are going to enjoy it, and if you are constantly fearful that a visitor will drop in or your husband come home and you will not look neatly put together, you will not enjoy your sewing as you should. Therefore, spruce up at the beginning so that you are free to enjoy every part of any sewing you do. "_
> 
> :



Well, since I am reinventing myself as June Cleaver I should pay attention to this.  


Why are you laughing  I am totally serious.  I want to be the perfect 1950's wife.  High heels, pearls, cute aprons, no opinions. Sounds good to me! I have to get my house clean first...Operation Leave it to Tifani phase 1 begins


----------



## snubie

billwendy said:


> My 2 yo neice hannah is a chocolate milk lover - I saw this top and had to get it for her, and  of course had to make some  cute pants to match!! In the picture, the pants look blackish, but they are a chocolately brown!!



Wendy, Thank you for letting me know where you got this shirt.  I tried 2 Walmarts this morning with no luck.  I asked my MIL to check the one she works at in Central PA to hopefully she has some luck.


----------



## snubie

t-beri said:


> Well, since I am reinventing myself as June Cleaver I should pay attention to this.
> 
> 
> Why are you laughing  I am totally serious.  I want to be the perfect 1950's wife.  High heels, pearls, cute aprons, no opinions. Sounds good to me! I have to get my house clean first...Operation Leave it to Tifani phase 1 begins



Good Luck with that!  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Been ultra busy lately.  Between working, and trying to get all the sewing done (we leave in 18 days!) and dd being home...(UGGHHH please find a job!), I haven't had time to post.  But I have been lurking!  I will post pics real soon.  I have finished a dalmation dress, little einsteins dress and a patchwork disney twirl dress which dd said has the best twirl factor ever! And a pair of black yoga pants for work! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  I have been so busy this week...I really just don't know which end is up!!!!  I am trying to get all straight with the mess FIL left me!  The VA is not happy with him!
> 
> I am also in the middle of a makeover of my bathroom.  The new vanity doors went in Friday, new floor yesterday and now I have to finish up the wall paper...I HATE WALL PAPER!!!!  But it really is starting to look nice!  I'll post pictures next century when the paper is all done!   Then I want to make a shower curtain...because lord knows a store bought one would be too simple for any of us!
> 
> Also, my mother and grandmother's birthday is this weekend.  So I am making a bag for my mom.  More stress because she WILL be very criticle of my sewing so I'm not even sure why I am doing it!
> 
> So I was reading a blog this morning on my quest to find the perfect apron pattern...any suggestions would be accepted..hint hint!  But I found this and had to share it was too funny!
> 
> _(an excerpt from: Singer Sewing Guild: A Complete Reference Guild to Sewing first published in 1949)
> 
> "When you sew, make yourself as attractive as possible. Go through a beauty ritual of orderliness. Have on a clean dress. Be sure your hands are clean, fingernails smooth --a nail file and pumice will help. Always avoid hangnails. Keep a little bag full of French chalk near your sewing machine where you can pick it up and dust your fingers at intervals. This not only absorbs the moisture on your fingers, but helps to keep your work clean. Have your hair in order, powder and lipstick put on with care. Looking attractive is a very important part of sewing, because if you are making something for yourself, you will try it on at intervals in front of your mirror, and you can hope for better results when you look your best.
> Again, sewing must be approached with the idea that you are going to enjoy it, and if you are constantly fearful that a visitor will drop in or your husband come home and you will not look neatly put together, you will not enjoy your sewing as you should. Therefore, spruce up at the beginning so that you are free to enjoy every part of any sewing you do. "_
> 
> I can tell you...yesterday I needed some sprucing up...I was in my PJ's for most of the day...unbrushed hair and all.



So sorry about everything with your FIL.  I hope things work out for everyone.

LOL about the quote!  No one wants to see me when I sew!  90% of the time I am in pjs, hair up on top of head and looking quite sorry looking!



minnie2 said:


> I guess from that quote means we can't sew pantsless   OMg I was laughing so hard reading that!!!!!!!!      I think that should go on the 1st page as our motto!



Ummm....I was sewing pantless the other day!  I was finishing a pair of black work pants for me and had to keep trying them on, so I decided why not!  Pantless it is...and I was thinking of everyone on here while doing it!


----------



## t-beri

ATTENTION BIG GIVERS!!! The Duquette25 family has 2 adorable little boys Ethan and Jeremiah.  Their Give is ALMOSTfull   BUT we are still in need of ONEmore custom for Big Brother Jeremiah (4)  Please if you feel at all that this might be something you can do contact JHAM- the Give coordinator.  If you'd like to help but there are issues such as fabric or shipping costs there may be other Givers who don't sew or don't have time to sew but would love to help and would be willing to help you out w/ either of these thing.   

PLEASE Check out the story of this remarkable boy
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1932504


THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR CONTINUED SUPPORT AND GENEROSITY!  
...t.


----------



## t-beri

snubie said:


> Good Luck with that!  Let us know how it goes.



Stacey, why do I feel like you are not really sincere but rather MOCKING me? 
You'll see, you'll ALL see!


----------



## snubie

t-beri said:


> Stacey, why do I feel like you are not really sincere but rather MOCKING me?
> You'll see, you'll ALL see!



I would never mock you.    I wish you all the best in your efforts to become Betty Crocker.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Okay t...does that mean we get to have that afternoon cocktail too? 

I took some time and actually updated the old TRIP REPORT say any of you feel like reading...maybe feel like commenting...maybe not...anyway it is there if you feel like it.  As for now... I'm off to the post office Crystal!


----------



## t-beri

I'm counting on it!


----------



## minnie2

mommyof2princesses said:


> Been ultra busy lately.  Between working, and trying to get all the sewing done (we leave in 18 days!) and dd being home...(UGGHHH please find a job!), I haven't had time to post.  But I have been lurking!  I will post pics real soon.  I have finished a dalmation dress, little einsteins dress and a patchwork disney twirl dress which dd said has the best twirl factor ever! And a pair of black yoga pants for work!
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry about everything with your FIL.  I hope things work out for everyone.
> 
> LOL about the quote!  No one wants to see me when I sew!  90% of the time I am in pjs, hair up on top of head and looking quite sorry looking!
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm....I was sewing pantless the other day!  I was finishing a pair of black work pants for me and had to keep trying them on, so I decided why not!  Pantless it is...and I was thinking of everyone on here while doing it!


 

 Tifani- I have been meaning to tell you I think it is so great you are back in school!   Good for you on that and being June Cleaver.  I am currently trying to perfect my Peg Bundy!   she is my hero!


----------



## lovesdumbo

LisaZoe said:


> You should buy a bunch to list when it's discontinued again.
> 
> So, here are my current Vida projects - neither are done because my sewing machine stopped working.  I guess I can't put off buying a new one now.


Beautiful!  Love the fabrics-especially the dots and swirly orange fabrics in the Smurf Vida.  Are these shorter-more tops than dresses?  I was thinking of trying to make one top legnth.  I'm hoping mine arrives in the mail today.

 Good luck sewing machine shopping.



xdanielleax said:


> We're leaving in 2 hours for our 9 hour drive!!  Yay!!! I'm so excited!  I'll probably sleep the whole way.  My hubby got home from Iraq this morning for R&R and has been sleeping most of the day so I'm pretty sure he's going to be fine!  I finished all my sewing today! LOL!  I'll take lots of pics and start a trip report when I come home


Glad your DH made it home in time.  Have a very magical trip!!!! 



minnie2 said:


> Nik was always very specific about what she liked and didn't VERY young.


My tomboy Emma was the same way.  She was a late talker because she didn't want to copy anyone so it took her longer to learn how to talk.  We got her speech therapy early.  Her first multi word sentence (around 2) was "no pink pants". 



KarenW said:


> Hi, All!  I have been lurking for a long while and am in total awe of all the wonderful designs on here.   I tried sewing when my DD12 was young, but hated the patterns.  It seemed more trouble than it was worth and I had to have so much help from my mom that I ended up quitting after making just a few things.  I was reinspired by this thread awhile back and love the patterns on youcanmakethis, even though all I have made are several of the easy fit pants for DS8.  He was so excited by them!  I made him two pj shorts and three regular (transformers, (his favorite), blue flames, and plaid).  We are in the process of adopting a little girl - no match yet, but have finished all classes and our homestudy- so I have a wish list of patterns and a fairly large stack of fabric.  My sister says I am on fabric restriction!!
> So, after that rather long intro, I need some help.  I have booked a rather last minute cruise (only six weeks to plan!) and for pirate night I would like to make pirate mickey head appliques on t-shirts.  I have decided that I am not quite ready for the regular applique, so I would like to make the kind where you sew a regular stitch around the outside and then it frays a little - is there a name for this?  My question is this - do you make the heatbond lite go all the way to the edge of the material?  It seems like it wouldn't fray that way?  Also, would you sew on the head first and then the bandanna (red w/ white dots) or the bandanna to the head and then the head to the t-shirt?  I am thinking I will sew on the eye patch before attaching the head to the shirt, but I am not sure about the other parts.  And would I still need the stabilizer on the back of the shirt?
> Wow!  That turned out longer than I thought.  I hope I made sense!
> Thank you for any help!
> Karen W


 I'm sure someone with more applique experience will be along soon.   Would love to see photos of your shorts.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  I have been so busy this week...I really just don't know which end is up!!!!  I am trying to get all straight with the mess FIL left me!  The VA is not happy with him!
> 
> I am also in the middle of a makeover of my bathroom.  The new vanity doors went in Friday, new floor yesterday and now I have to finish up the wall paper...I HATE WALL PAPER!!!!  But it really is starting to look nice!  I'll post pictures next century when the paper is all done!   Then I want to make a shower curtain...because lord knows a store bought one would be too simple for any of us!
> 
> Also, my mother and grandmother's birthday is this weekend.  So I am making a bag for my mom.  More stress because she WILL be very criticle of my sewing so I'm not even sure why I am doing it!
> 
> So I was reading a blog this morning on my quest to find the perfect apron pattern...any suggestions would be accepted..hint hint!  But I found this and had to share it was too funny!
> 
> _(an excerpt from: Singer Sewing Guild: A Complete Reference Guild to Sewing first published in 1949)
> 
> "When you sew, make yourself as attractive as possible. Go through a beauty ritual of orderliness. Have on a clean dress. Be sure your hands are clean, fingernails smooth --a nail file and pumice will help. Always avoid hangnails. Keep a little bag full of French chalk near your sewing machine where you can pick it up and dust your fingers at intervals. This not only absorbs the moisture on your fingers, but helps to keep your work clean. Have your hair in order, powder and lipstick put on with care. Looking attractive is a very important part of sewing, because if you are making something for yourself, you will try it on at intervals in front of your mirror, and you can hope for better results when you look your best.
> Again, sewing must be approached with the idea that you are going to enjoy it, and if you are constantly fearful that a visitor will drop in or your husband come home and you will not look neatly put together, you will not enjoy your sewing as you should. Therefore, spruce up at the beginning so that you are free to enjoy every part of any sewing you do. "_
> 
> I can tell you...yesterday I needed some sprucing up...I was in my PJ's for most of the day...unbrushed hair and all.


You've got a lot going on. 

We've come a long way!


----------



## mrsmiller

Concerning the big give

Being from NY we do not do  RED/BLACK .....BLUE/BLACK ....YELLOW-GOLD/BLACK FOR OUR KIDS (GANG COLORS)

I MADE THE PANTS BLACK BUT THE TSHIRTS THAT I FIND ARE EITHER RED OR BLUE NOTHING WHITE OR OTHER COLORS THESE OUTFITS ARE FOR OLDER KIDS SO .....SHOULD I BE CONCERN WITH THE COLORS OR IT DOES NOT MATTER TO FAMILIES THE COLORS WE CHOOSE...

sorry for this but my husband just pointed that out to me 


Linnette

PS Crystal I sent you a package


----------



## PrincessEM&Me

Have time for a mini-catch up LOL Getting caught in the back to school busy-ness.  I also have a micro-mini job - helping out in the lunchroom a couple of days a week.  DD goes to a private school so it easy.

Thank your   Glorib, Lovesdumbo, jham, Heather and Tykalmadismomma  for your kind comments on my simple ruffles! 

More to share soon...

2b4him - sounds great about the Dismeet!



sahm1000 said:


> Okay, I just finished my first dress using the Simply Sweet Boutique Top and Dress pattern from Carla C.  I really like the dress pattern and recommend it to anyone who is considering it!  Go buy it, it has a ton of options to change the way it looks.



Thanks for the info...good to know!



LisaZoe said:


> I wanted to share another Vida dress that is also a kind of UFO because I finally used the Giselle applique I did in spring!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I waited so long to try this pattern.



Love it!



CastleCreations said:


> Shameless post....check out my ticker... I took advantage of someone's tip on the cruise board and checked out the prices for the 7 night western cruises...they had the florida resident rates in full effect...so needless to say...I booked it baby!! wa-hoo!! we have to wait 2 more weeks to cruise, but get this, the 7 night was 200 dollars cheaper than the 4 night. We are soooo there! I can't wait..now where the heck is Grand Cayman, and do I need a swimsuit...LOL


WOO HOO! Sounds wonderful! 



MouseTriper said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been on here for a few days and I miss seeing what everyone has been up too lately.  We got some bad news that has set us back emotionally and we could really use some prayers.  We believe in the power of prayers and right now we need them more than anything!  Our lives have been turned upside down and we are not going to give up without a fight.



Said a prayer...



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I went to my Joann's this morning after dropping kiddos off in school...they are moving in about a month, so they are liquidating the old store...and I bought all these buttons for $8!!  Can you ever have too many buttons????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their fabric are only marked down 30% right now..I am waiting for it to go down some more hopefully in the next few weeks.  All the other notions are also only 30%.  Now I have to go figure out where to keep all these buttons!


Love to collect buttons! Great score!



PrincessKell said:


> Ugh...........life just doesn't let up does it. Well, so now I am jobless, and looking for another one QUICK! Thankfully my dad was able to cover what I couldn't with my rent. But with lack of child support from the ex isn't helping much. I have an interview on Monday, but its gonna be a commute, and with the gas prices (even though they dropped) my explorer eats it up. I just want to get things back on track.
> 
> Ok vent over!


 



jham said:


> Too much Lilys!  I got her to model her new Halloween outfit and she wanted more and more pictures! She got LOTS of attention when we went to pick Luke up from kindergarten today. And I jus t have to say it really feels like fall around here.  The weather has been GORGEOUS all week--clear blue skies with temps reaching highs in the 70's  I keep thinking, it feels like Orlando in January!
> http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd149/jhaml/th_DSCN3390-1.jpg[/IMG[/QUOTE]
> So cute! Love seeing all her pics
> 
> [quote="jham, post: 27377826"]:eek: :scared1:  I just got a call from the place where I took Luke to get his haircut last Tuesday.  They said they think I left a doll there.  OMG!!!!  We left Baby Anna!!!!  That is Lily's Bitty Baby.  :scared1: :eek: I don't know how they managed to remember and track me down but I am so grateful![/QUOTE]
> Glad they found it!
> 
> [quote="mom2prettyprincess, post: 27379780"]:sad2: I just got home from having lunch with my mother and she told me the Wal-Mart she works in is going through a remodel in April and will be losing their fabric dept.  I am so disappointed! I really like there fabric and I see the same fabric at other places for so much more. :mad:[/QUOTE]
> I know the feeling...one of our WM fabric depts just closed and the other one is half the size it used to be :sad2:
> 
> [quote="minnie2, post: 27381783"]Ok finally got it to work!  here is my latest.  This is the one i was afraid Nik wouldn't wear but she says she loves it and would defiantly wear it to school!  :cool1:   It is the easy fit pants and the peasant top from Carla C.  The outfit gave me a harder time that I thought after all the rave reviews of it but I will absolutely use them again!
> 
> [IMG]http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n80/mtroy_2006/th_IMG_4630.jpg


Great job! I have some of that Tink fabric to make up.



sahm1000 said:


> I wanted to let everyone know what I got in the mail yesterday! Yesterday I got a package and I saw Teresa's name on it.  This totally shocked me b/c I wasn't expecting anything from her.  Inside was a beautifully made breastfeeding cover-up and a note saying it was for our upcoming trip.  Isn't that the most thoughtful thing ever?
> I cannot tell you how touched I was by Teresa to do this for me.  It was completely unexpected!  I love this thread and enjoy everyone on it.  This is really the only place I post online, especially as regularly as I do on this thread.  I don't normally cry easily but this gesture made me tear up.  For her to do this for me was so unbelievable, especially since we don't really "know" each other in the traditional sense.
> I just wanted to let all of you know what an incredible friend we all have.  Thank you Teresa!
> Benita


How nice for your and sweet of Teresa!!!



Stephres said:


> Here is my little mini tutorial:
> I take CarlaC's a-line pattern and her peasant top pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fold over the a-line pattern until it matches up in width to the bottom of the armpit of the peasant pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I tape together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could do what Jeanne said and just draw a line. I thought since I had both patterns it would be easier to combine them.


Good job on the mini tut...thanks for sharing!



kstgelais4 said:


> OK, so I totally think that my kids are the cutest  But Lily is just so flippin' adorable I could just reach through the screen and eat her. I love the dress too
> 
> So I haven't been on to read for the past 2 days. Our whole town lost phone and internet connection from Wed. night until this morning.
> So here is a quick rundown of the last week.
> This is one of the cakes I had to do for last weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NOTE* I did not choose this topper. That would definitely not have been my choice. The customer picked it.


Beautiful cake (even with that topper lol) 
Cute kids!



twob4him said:


> Sure thing...I used Carla C's patchwork twirl and 4 or 5 different coordinating Moda fabrics! Case away!!!


Love that it is so colorful!



GoofyDoo said:


> I got a new sewing machine!


Congrats on the new sewing machine



peachygreen said:


> My Minnie Mouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And showing off the bloomers.  I went with the lace trim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some yellow croc look a-likes for her to wear on her feet and we'll get ears when we are there.


Cute Minnie Mouse and dress   Glad you went with the eyelet!!


----------



## jessica52877

mrsmiller said:


> Concerning the big give
> 
> Being from NY we do not do  RED/BLACK .....BLUE/BLACK ....YELLOW-GOLD/BLACK FOR OUR KIDS (GANG COLORS)
> 
> I MADE THE PANTS BLACK BUT THE TSHIRTS THAT I FIND ARE EITHER RED OR BLUE NOTHING WHITE OR OTHER COLORS THESE OUTFITS ARE FOR OLDER KIDS SO .....SHOULD I BE CONCERN WITH THE COLORS OR IT DOES NOT MATTER TO FAMILIES THE COLORS WE CHOOSE...
> 
> sorry for this but my husband just pointed that out to me
> 
> 
> Linnette
> 
> PS Crystal I sent you a package



Linnette,
  You are always so thoughtful. I am in GA and those would all be fine. I know I think the little world I live in is perfect and nothing could go wrong though, so make sure to get other opinions! Living in Oklahoma (I know not a good reason, I should not stereotype) but I think it would be okay too!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

minnie2 said:


> Tifani- I have been meaning to tell you I think it is so great you are back in school!   Good for you on that and being June Cleaver.  I am currently trying to perfect my Peg Bundy!   she is my hero!


Peg is my hero too. What kind of Bon Bons do you enjoy? 



mrsmiller said:


> PS Crystal I sent you a package


Another one? I will be sending some fabric your way as soon as I get out to my DH's grandmother's house. She is giving me all of her fabric stash, pattern stash and two big boxes of lace. So I will be sending some of it your way in return for all the fabric that you have sent me.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

mrsmiller said:


> Concerning the big give
> 
> Being from NY we do not do  RED/BLACK .....BLUE/BLACK ....YELLOW-GOLD/BLACK FOR OUR KIDS (GANG COLORS)
> 
> I MADE THE PANTS BLACK BUT THE TSHIRTS THAT I FIND ARE EITHER RED OR BLUE NOTHING WHITE OR OTHER COLORS THESE OUTFITS ARE FOR OLDER KIDS SO .....SHOULD I BE CONCERN WITH THE COLORS OR IT DOES NOT MATTER TO FAMILIES THE COLORS WE CHOOSE...
> 
> sorry for this but my husband just pointed that out to me
> 
> 
> Linnette
> 
> PS Crystal I sent you a package



I'm in AR & they wouldn't be a problem here.  In fact, my high school colors were gold & black & my college colors were red & black.


----------



## minnie2

lovesdumbo said:


> My tomboy Emma was the same way.  She was a late talker because she didn't want to copy anyone so it took her longer to learn how to talk.  We got her speech therapy early.  Her first multi word sentence (around 2) was "no pink pants".


  Nik was the oposite she would have everything pinka nd still would!  When she started kindergarten my sil her god mother came over and took her school clothes shopping but told her please limit the pink so the 1st outfit she got was a blue Cinderella outfit from the Disney store then proceeded to go to gymoree and get pink and shades of pink!   She told her Aunt see i didn't get ALL pink! 



Tinka_Belle said:


> Peg is my hero too. What kind of Bon Bons do you enjoy?


Any and ALL!!!!!   
Glad some one else has the same hero as me!  At least George's hero isn't Al!  He prefers Frank Ray's dad on Everyone Love Raymond!  He says he aspires to be him one day! 

I just got back from a little walk in my town sq and OMG I found a place that sells crayon roll ups for $13 and personally that aren't nearly as nice as the ones I have seen here!  
I am actually debating making some with some cheer fabric for my cheer squad for the end of the season.  Do yo think 3rd graders are too old for it?    Or should i maybe make them purses like Nik made?  That is if I can get my stuff done for my trip!


----------



## lovesdumbo

minnie2 said:


> Nik was the oposite she would have everything pinka nd still would!  When she started kindergarten my sil her god mother came over and took her school clothes shopping but told her please limit the pink so the 1st outfit she got was a blue Cinderella outfit from the Disney store then proceeded to go to gymoree and get pink and shades of pink!   She told her Aunt see i didn't get ALL pink!
> 
> 
> 
> I just got back from a little walk in my town sq and OMG I found a place that sells crayon roll ups for $13 and personally that aren't nearly as nice as the ones I have seen here!
> I am actually debating making some with some cheer fabric for my cheer squad for the end of the season.  Do yo think 3rd graders are too old for it?    Or should i maybe make them purses like Nik made?  That is if I can get my stuff done for my trip!



Emma still won't wear pink.  For a while she would only were black and navy blue.  When she was first potty training it was really hard finding her undies-all the packages had some pink-even white undies had pink in the elastic.  I finally found white without pink at Sears and ended up ironing on Disney characters like Tigger and Bruce.  She'll wear more colors now but still leans toward dark colors.  This morning she had a tie died Dinosuar shirt from the AK ride picked out and then said if she wore it her friend wouldn't like it so she picked something else.  I was really shocked that she would care what someone else would think.   She's usually so independent thinking.  


For 3rd graders I would think about doing colored pencil roll ups instead of crayons.  They could even use them for "regular" pens and pencils.


----------



## Twins+2more

Hey everyone.  

Funeral is over IT WAS SO HARD, and the girls keep asking a lot of questions.  Were getting along though.

Hi cathy.

Today is my birthday !  Husband got me a cake for after dinner. 

Going to go get the girls from school now.  

Thanks for the prayers everyone, and for just being there.


----------



## teresajoy

KarenW said:


> Hi, All!  I have been lurking for a long while and am in total awe of all the wonderful designs on here.
> Karen W


  Sorry, I've never tried applique, so I can't help you with that. 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  I have been so busy this week...I really just don't know which end is up!!!!  I am trying to get all straight with the mess FIL left me!  The VA is not happy with him!
> 
> I am also in the middle of a makeover of my bathroom.  The new vanity doors went in Friday, new floor yesterday and now I have to finish up the wall paper...I HATE WALL PAPER!!!!  But it really is starting to look nice!  I'll post pictures next century when the paper is all done!   Then I want to make a shower curtain...because lord knows a store bought one would be too simple for any of us!
> 
> Also, my mother and grandmother's birthday is this weekend.  So I am making a bag for my mom.  More stress because she WILL be very criticle of my sewing so I'm not even sure why I am doing it!
> 
> So I was reading a blog this morning on my quest to find the perfect apron pattern...any suggestions would be accepted..hint hint!  But I found this and had to share it was too funny!
> 
> _(an excerpt from: Singer Sewing Guild: A Complete Reference Guild to Sewing first published in 1949)
> 
> "When you sew, make yourself as attractive as possible. Go through a beauty ritual of orderliness. Have on a clean dress. Be sure your hands are clean, fingernails smooth --a nail file and pumice will help. Always avoid hangnails. Keep a little bag full of French chalk near your sewing machine where you can pick it up and dust your fingers at intervals. This not only absorbs the moisture on your fingers, but helps to keep your work clean. Have your hair in order, powder and lipstick put on with care. Looking attractive is a very important part of sewing, because if you are making something for yourself, you will try it on at intervals in front of your mirror, and you can hope for better results when you look your best.
> Again, sewing must be approached with the idea that you are going to enjoy it, and if you are constantly fearful that a visitor will drop in or your husband come home and you will not look neatly put together, you will not enjoy your sewing as you should. Therefore, “spruce up” at the beginning so that you are free to enjoy every part of any sewing you do. "_
> 
> I can tell you...yesterday I needed some sprucing up...I was in my PJ's for most of the day...unbrushed hair and all.



I'm sorry things are so crazy right now. Hopefully everything gets back to normal soon! 

That quote had me rolling on the floor!!!!

But, don't we ALL sew like that??? Hair neatly done, lipstick on, fingernails painted and tidy???? Dress pressed and cleaned?????   



kjbrown said:


> I actually have both of these patterns  The thing I liked about the OOP one that I have (similar to the current one in this regard) is the side-thingy.  Fudge, what is it called.  Peplum.  Anyway, one of them (I think it's the second one pictured here and the one I used for DD) makes a two-layered circle and draws it up to the waist making a gathered half circle with no seam on the outside.  The other one (the first one? ) does it so there is a seam on the peplum.  I prefer the no seam look, but that's just me.
> 
> I completely agree with Teresa that some of the patterns were REALLY low cut.  The only problem I had with the patterns was when I pressed the lining and my iron was a little too hot.  Kind of MELTED the facing.   It was already sewn into the dress, so I had to patch the stupid facing.



I loved the way yours looked too, very pretty. 

I liked that the peplums on the OOP one are puffy, but I wasn't crazy about that seam either. It is underneath, but when Lydia twirls, you can see it. There is nylon netting inside this one to make it puffier, I'm not sure I will add that if I make it again. I think Lydia liked that though, so I probably will! 

I need to send this pattern back to it's rightful owner though! I just want to copy it off again. 



t-beri said:


> Well, since I am reinventing myself as June Cleaver I should pay attention to this.
> 
> 
> Why are you laughing? I am totally serious.  I want to be the perfect 1950's wife.  High heels, pearls, cute aprons, no opinions. Sounds good to me! I have to get my house clean first...Operation Leave it to Tifani phase 1 begins



Good luck Tifani! I'm pulling for you!!! 



mommyof2princesses said:


> Ummm....I was sewing pantless the other day!  I was finishing a pair of black work pants for me and had to keep trying them on, so I decided why not!  Pantless it is...and I was thinking of everyone on here while doing it!


 too funny!



snubie said:


> I would never mock you.    I wish you all the best in your efforts to become Betty Crocker.


You guys have me crackying up! 





mrsmiller said:


> Concerning the big give
> 
> Being from NY we do not do  RED/BLACK .....BLUE/BLACK ....YELLOW-GOLD/BLACK FOR OUR KIDS (GANG COLORS)
> 
> I MADE THE PANTS BLACK BUT THE TSHIRTS THAT I FIND ARE EITHER RED OR BLUE NOTHING WHITE OR OTHER COLORS THESE OUTFITS ARE FOR OLDER KIDS SO .....SHOULD I BE CONCERN WITH THE COLORS OR IT DOES NOT MATTER TO FAMILIES THE COLORS WE CHOOSE...
> 
> sorry for this but my husband just pointed that out to me
> 
> 
> Linnette
> 
> PS Crystal I sent you a package



I think that since most of the things are to be worn at Disney, they should be ok, don't you think? We don't have gang issues here though, so I really don't know much about that. Carol didn't say anything about avoiding any color combinations, so I think it should be ok. 





minnie2 said:


> I am actually debating making some with some cheer fabric for my cheer squad for the end of the season.  Do yo think 3rd graders are too old for it?    Or should i maybe make them purses like Nik made?  That is if I can get my stuff done for my trip!



Well, Corey asked me to make him one the other day, and he is a n 11th grader! So I think it should be fine for a 3rd grader. Colored pencil roll ups might be a good idea , incase they _think_ they are too old!


----------



## jham

KarenW said:


> Hi, All!  I have been lurking for a long while and am in total awe of all the wonderful designs on here.   I tried sewing when my DD12 was young, but hated the patterns.  It seemed more trouble than it was worth and I had to have so much help from my mom that I ended up quitting after making just a few things.  I was reinspired by this thread awhile back and love the patterns on youcanmakethis, even though all I have made are several of the easy fit pants for DS8.  He was so excited by them!  I made him two pj shorts and three regular (transformers, (his favorite), blue flames, and plaid).  We are in the process of adopting a little girl - no match yet, but have finished all classes and our homestudy- so I have a wish list of patterns and a fairly large stack of fabric.  My sister says I am on fabric restriction!!
> So, after that rather long intro, I need some help.  I have booked a rather last minute cruise (only six weeks to plan!) and for pirate night I would like to make pirate mickey head appliques on t-shirts.  I have decided that I am not quite ready for the regular applique, so I would like to make the kind where you sew a regular stitch around the outside and then it frays a little - is there a name for this?  My question is this - do you make the heatbond lite go all the way to the edge of the material?  It seems like it wouldn't fray that way?  Also, would you sew on the head first and then the bandanna (red w/ white dots) or the bandanna to the head and then the head to the t-shirt?  I am thinking I will sew on the eye patch before attaching the head to the shirt, but I am not sure about the other parts.  And would I still need the stabilizer on the back of the shirt?
> Wow!  That turned out longer than I thought.  I hope I made sense!
> Thank you for any help!
> Karen W



I make the heat 'n' bond go about 1/4" in from the edge, about where I run my stitch.  I like it to fray up to the stitching line.  I would sew the head on to the tee shirt first, then the bandanna on top.  I would still use stabilizer.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> _(an excerpt from: Singer Sewing Guild: A Complete Reference Guild to Sewing first published in 1949)
> 
> "When you sew, make yourself as attractive as possible. Go through a beauty ritual of orderliness. Have on a clean dress. Be sure your hands are clean, fingernails smooth --a nail file and pumice will help. Always avoid hangnails. Keep a little bag full of French chalk near your sewing machine where you can pick it up and dust your fingers at intervals. This not only absorbs the moisture on your fingers, but helps to keep your work clean. Have your hair in order, powder and lipstick put on with care. Looking attractive is a very important part of sewing, because if you are making something for yourself, you will try it on at intervals in front of your mirror, and you can hope for better results when you look your best.
> Again, sewing must be approached with the idea that you are going to enjoy it, and if you are constantly fearful that a visitor will drop in or your husband come home and you will not look neatly put together, you will not enjoy your sewing as you should. Therefore, spruce up at the beginning so that you are free to enjoy every part of any sewing you do. "_
> 
> I can tell you...yesterday I needed some sprucing up...I was in my PJ's for most of the day...unbrushed hair and all.



HEElarious!   



Twins+2more said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Funeral is over IT WAS SO HARD, and the girls keep asking a lot of questions.  Were getting along though.
> 
> Hi cathy.
> 
> Today is my birthday !  Husband got me a cake for after dinner.
> 
> Going to go get the girls from school now.
> 
> Thanks for the prayers everyone, and for just being there.



 and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Twins+2more said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Funeral is over IT WAS SO HARD, and the girls keep asking a lot of questions.  Were getting along though.
> 
> Hi cathy.
> 
> Today is my birthday !  Husband got me a cake for after dinner.
> 
> Going to go get the girls from school now.
> 
> Thanks for the prayers everyone, and for just being there.




We are still all here for you! The girls will ask many questions and I have to tell you...straight forward is the best with kids.  We delt with the same stuff when my MIL passed, she lived with us.  And then a year later, my Papa passed.  It is hard to see the kids so confused I know and finding the right words seem difficult, but you will be fine!

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Clared

Stephres said:


> Megan was walking by and just shouted, "Toodles!" so I think you must have done an excellent job!





minnie2 said:


> I love Mickey's club house!





lovesdumbo said:


> SO cute!!!!





teresajoy said:


> Great job!!! That is really cute! !





MouseTriper said:


> Claire...how cute!!!



Thank you!!  I'm just a little worried the jeans are going to be too long - I think we will end up the a HOTDO and the bottoms rolled up.


----------



## teresajoy

Twins+2more said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Funeral is over IT WAS SO HARD, and the girls keep asking a lot of questions.  Were getting along though.
> 
> Hi cathy.
> 
> Today is my birthday !  Husband got me a cake for after dinner.
> 
> Going to go get the girls from school now.
> 
> Thanks for the prayers everyone, and for just being there.



   

I'm so sorry Michelle.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

teresajoy said:


> What sweet looking pictures!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The most authentic one is Simplicity 9383 (the OOP one we were talking about). I was looking at the new one at Walmart today, and it is pretty good too, but not quite the same. I like the skirt on the OOP (out of print) one better, it has godets and it didn't look like the new one does. I also like the looks of the sleeves on the OOP one better. But, I like the way the new one isn't low cut! When I made the OOP one, I changed the top of it a bit, so it wasn't so low cut (seriously, WHAT were they thinking making a top so low for a little girl?????) Here is the original on the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the one I made for Isabelle's Big Give (modeled by Lydia)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the drawing of the pattern (I sometimes find that this helps to really see the dress)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, compared to the new one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty close, but not quite the same. I am trying to copy the one I have, because Lydia wants me to make her one now!
> 
> I actually thought the pattern was really easy to sew. I didn't use my seam ripper at all! It did call for Organza on the inside, next to the skin, but I didn't see any point in that, and thought it would make it itchy, so I skipped it. It also called for organza overlays on the sleeves and the puffs, but I skipped that too. I did put bling on the puffs, sleeves and bodice though. I also didn't make the pettislip to go underneath it. I won't make one for Lydia's either, because she has enought pettiskirts to wear under it already!



This information was invaluable!! Thank you- I have the new one on hold at Joanns and am trying to win an auction for the other one. Last time I searched high and low and found it no where. Maybe you could add this to the photo bucket??? I love the whole comparison thing too.

I also found a review of the OOP one on patternreview and the sewer did an incredible job- she said she thought the neckline was ludicriously low too and swapped it out for a bodice from snowwhite 9384. She said the bodice fit perfectly with the cinderella pattern.

If anyone is interested she used this pattern


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

I went to Hancock this morning, and they had a whole bolt of Minnie dot...I think they called it "Red Dress Dot".  It is the brighter red with big white dots...if you are looking for some, check your Hancock if you have one near by. 

I am loving all the Vida patterns that I am seeing here lately...I was going to get started on one this Friday when the kiddos are in school but I just got news that all schools in our area will be closed Friday, and dh will be home as well that day due to Hurricane Ike, so I doubt I will get too much sewing done.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

disneylovinfamily said:


>



I want you to know I just had to comment on these and dug thru several pages til I found your post. These are simply awesome! I love the sort of "jester" type skirt on the blouse and the hello kitty halloween-pumpkin pants, cute! I mean so cute -with whip cream and a cherry on top! Very talented and your daughter- oh my goodness- dont you just love piggy tails? !!


----------



## MouseTriper

PrincessEM&Me said:


> Said a prayer...


 Thank you so much!!!



Twins+2more said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Funeral is over IT WAS SO HARD, and the girls keep asking a lot of questions.  Were getting along though.
> 
> Hi cathy.
> 
> Today is my birthday !  Husband got me a cake for after dinner.
> 
> Going to go get the girls from school now.
> 
> Thanks for the prayers everyone, and for just being there.



Aww I am so sorry ....many prayers coming your way!!!  And Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Stephres

Let me tell you the story of this dress.

I was watching all these beautiful vida dresses, thinking somewhere in my mind, that I bought this pattern and never had the guts to try it. After seeing glorib's cute Halloween dress I couldn't stand it. I rummaged in my closet and found it: it was the marieke pattern! Oh no! So similar but different. 

So I decided to try it. I had two corduroy fabrics I got cheap at wal-mart (the fabric manager told me some ladies requested corduroy last year and she ordered it and they never came back!). I even found a sew-along tutorial with pictures to help me. 

I finished it and it was too short. It is really weird, because I thought I read that the length was 24 inches but it was clearly not (which I probably could have figured out from the pattern, but I am a little math-challenged). No matter, I will put a ruffle on it. Of course, I have to be difficult and do knife pleats but I didn't want to gather all that corduroy (even though it is pretty thin). I had to run to JoAnns and get some mitten clips so I took a shower (I was sewing in my sweaty tennis clothes, so I think I have you all pj-wearers beat!) and when I got out Scrappy brought me something and laid it at my feet.

A dead squirrel! Apparently a baby fell out of the nest and Scrappy killed it. Oh I was mad! I am running around in robe trying to figure out what to do: should I try a dustpan? That was a little too close to the deadness for my comfort. Should I call the neighbor? He is a police detective home on disability. That would mean I would have to get dressed first and walk back and forth over the dead squirrel.

I got a shovel and removed the poor squirrel (I know you guys were on the edge of your seats).

I finally got the jumper finished and I am hoping she will wear it for school pictures next week. It doesn't look too homemade for school pictures, do you think?






Demonstrating the pocket:






Twirling (kind of):


----------



## TinaLala

Stephres said:


> Let me tell you the story of this dress.
> 
> I was watching all these beautiful vida dresses, thinking somewhere in my mind, that I bought this pattern and never had the guts to try it. After seeing glorib's cute Halloween dress I couldn't stand it. I rummaged in my closet and found it: it was the marieke pattern! Oh no! So similar but different.
> 
> So I decided to try it. I had two corduroy fabrics I got cheap at wal-mart (the fabric manager told me some ladies requested corduroy last year and she ordered it and they never came back!). I even found a sew-along tutorial with pictures to help me.
> 
> I finished it and it was too short. It is really weird, because I thought I read that the length was 24 inches but it was clearly not (which I probably could have figured out from the pattern, but I am a little math-challenged). No matter, I will put a ruffle on it. Of course, I have to be difficult and do knife pleats but I didn't want to gather all that corduroy (even though it is pretty thin). I had to run to JoAnns and get some mitten clips so I took a shower (I was sewing in my sweaty tennis clothes, so I think I have you all pj-wearers beat!) and when I got out Scrappy brought me something and laid it at my feet.
> 
> A dead squirrel! Apparently a baby fell out of the nest and Scrappy killed it. Oh I was mad! I am running around in robe trying to figure out what to do: should I try a dustpan? That was a little too close to the deadness for my comfort. Should I call the neighbor? He is a police detective home on disability. That would mean I would have to get dressed first and walk back and forth over the dead squirrel.
> 
> I got a shovel and removed the poor squirrel (I know you guys were on the edge of your seats).
> 
> I finally got the jumper finished and I am hoping she will wear it for school pictures next week. It doesn't look too homemade for school pictures, do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demonstrating the pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirling (kind of):



Super cute!!  Sorry about the squirrel!


----------



## ncmomof2

I finally motivated myself to sew!  Our trip is in two and a half weeks and I still have a few applique shirts to do but I made my bag today.  I made the straps long so I can keep it over the stroller handle.  











I have been watching everyday but have not posted much.  Everything has been wonderful!  I have been pretty tired since finding out I am pregnant with number 4!  I know, I am nuts.   We are waiting for the trip to tell the kids.  They are going to wonder why mommy is not riding the rollercoaster!  I will be nine weeks when we leave.  I am bummed that I wont be able to go on all the rides but at least this way we can go back next Sept!


----------



## LisaZoe

lovesdumbo said:


> Beautiful!  Love the fabrics-especially the dots and swirly orange fabrics in the Smurf Vida.  Are these shorter-more tops than dresses?  I was thinking of trying to make one top legnth.  I'm hoping mine arrives in the mail today.



The ones I've shown are all dress length. The look shorter laid out because I don't have the elastic inserted in the area under the arms. I'm planning to make a tunic length top for Zoe at some point. I bought some cute Tom & Jerry prints for her and think they'd be perfect for this pattern even if I don't do an applique.



Stephres said:


> I was watching all these beautiful vida dresses, thinking somewhere in my mind, that I bought this pattern and never had the guts to try it. After seeing glorib's cute Halloween dress I couldn't stand it. I rummaged in my closet and found it: it was the marieke pattern! Oh no! So similar but different.
> 
> I finally got the jumper finished and I am hoping she will wear it for school pictures next week. It doesn't look too homemade for school pictures, do you think?



I really like the dress. I love the soft corduroy for fall and definitely think your jumper is perfect for school pictures. Before I bought the Vida, I was trying to decide between the Marieke and Vida. I mostly went with the Vida just because it looked like it would be a good one for using up smaller remnants of fabric. LOL

I didn't realize the pocket opened on the top. I thought it was the kind that was stitched on top and bottom so the little one's hands can go in from either side. I think it's cute either way.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Stephres said:


>



Ewww about the squirrel...I think I would have had to ask my neighbor to help me with that  but I think the Marieke dress is perfect for picture day!  My dd's picture day is next Tuesday and I haven't even figured out what she is going to wear yet.



Twins+2more said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Funeral is over IT WAS SO HARD, and the girls keep asking a lot of questions.  Were getting along though.
> 
> Hi cathy.
> 
> Today is my birthday !  Husband got me a cake for after dinner.
> 
> Going to go get the girls from school now.
> 
> Thanks for the prayers everyone, and for just being there.



I am so sorry...will continue to keep your family in my prayers.



ncmomof2 said:


>



The bag is really cute!!  I love it!


----------



## eeyore3847

ncmomof2 said:


> I finally motivated myself to sew!  Our trip is in two and a half weeks and I still have a few applique shirts to do but I made my bag today.  I made the straps long so I can keep it over the stroller handle.



I love this bag.. so darn cute!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Stephres said:


>


That dress is so pretty and it looks like it will be nice and warm for fall and winter.


----------



## twob4him

The Moonk's Mom said:


> _(an excerpt from: Singer Sewing Guild: A Complete Reference Guild to Sewing first published in 1949)
> 
> "When you sew, make yourself as attractive as possible. Go through a beauty ritual of orderliness. Have on a clean dress. Be sure your hands are clean, fingernails smooth --a nail file and pumice will help. Always avoid hangnails. Keep a little bag full of French chalk near your sewing machine where you can pick it up and dust your fingers at intervals. This not only absorbs the moisture on your fingers, but helps to keep your work clean. Have your hair in order, powder and lipstick put on with care. Looking attractive is a very important part of sewing, because if you are making something for yourself, you will try it on at intervals in front of your mirror, and you can hope for better results when you look your best.
> Again, sewing must be approached with the idea that you are going to enjoy it, and if you are constantly fearful that a visitor will drop in or your husband come home and you will not look neatly put together, you will not enjoy your sewing as you should. Therefore, spruce up at the beginning so that you are free to enjoy every part of any sewing you do. "_
> 
> I can tell you...yesterday I needed some sprucing up...I was in my PJ's for most of the day...unbrushed hair and all.


Hilarious! Isn't it funny how things have changed and expectations of both spouses have "evolved".....it may or may not be a good thing  



minnie2 said:


> I think that should go on the 1st page as our motto!


Oh I completely agree!!!!  



Twins+2more said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Funeral is over IT WAS SO HARD, and the girls keep asking a lot of questions.  Were getting along though.
> 
> Hi cathy.
> 
> Today is my birthday !  Husband got me a cake for after dinner.
> 
> Going to go get the girls from school now.
> 
> Thanks for the prayers everyone, and for just being there.



Hi Michelle....and Happy Birthday!!!!       

Hope your cake was delicious!!! I am craving some cake right about now. I forgot to mention that I have been on a diet for almost a month. I have 20 pounds more to lose  ARRGGGGGG  but I did lose about 12 so far  Long slow process I tell ya! But I digress.....back to the birthday cake!  Let us know how yummy it was!!!!  

Gosh, it is so hard to explain these things to little ones. You want to tell them the truth but not scare them.....I know you did a great job though and just talking about it is the best thing.  I hope things get better soon!


----------



## Stephres

Twins+2more said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Funeral is over IT WAS SO HARD, and the girls keep asking a lot of questions.  Were getting along though.
> 
> Hi cathy.
> 
> Today is my birthday !  Husband got me a cake for after dinner.
> 
> Going to go get the girls from school now.
> 
> Thanks for the prayers everyone, and for just being there.



 and Happy Birthday!  



TinaLala said:


> Super cute!!  Sorry about the squirrel!



Thanks! I called my husband (he is out of town) and he thinks it is HEEELARIOUS!  



ncmomof2 said:


>



That is super cute! I love the extra long straps for the stroller. And congratulations!  



LisaZoe said:


> I really like the dress. I love the soft corduroy for fall and definitely think your jumper is perfect for school pictures. Before I bought the Vida, I was trying to decide between the Marieke and Vida. I mostly went with the Vida just because it looked like it would be a good one for using up smaller remnants of fabric. LOL
> 
> I didn't realize the pocket opened on the top. I thought it was the kind that was stitched on top and bottom so the little one's hands can go in from either side. I think it's cute either way.



Thank you! I am always  when I get a compliment from Lisa! It looks pretty similar to the vida, and it was easy too.

I was just worried with the different fabrics and ricrac that it would look too different, but the pictures are for us right? The corduroy is very thin, which is good for us here in Florida.

Well, on the sew-along that's how she did it so I did it the same. You know, the instructions are not specific. Megan already likes to put little toys in there.

And don't worry, I ordered the vida pattern too so I will copying you shortly!  



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Ewww about the squirrel...I think I would have had to ask my neighbor to help me with that  but I think the Marieke dress is perfect for picture day!  My dd's picture day is next Tuesday and I haven't even figured out what she is going to wear yet.



I really would have if the thing wasn't right there in the bedroom. I kept walking past it looking at it and I just couldn't stand it. 

They don't give you a lot of notice for picture day, do they? They must not know there are mamas who want to sew!


----------



## twob4him

Stephres said:


> I got a shovel and removed the poor squirrel (I know you guys were on the edge of your seats).
> 
> I finally got the jumper finished and I am hoping she will wear it for school pictures next week. It doesn't look too homemade for school pictures, do you think?


Steph I love the dress  The material is so cute together!  

Oh yeah....about the dead squirrel.........GRRROOOSSSSSSS!



ncmomof2 said:


> I finally motivated myself to sew!  Our trip is in two and a half weeks and I still have a few applique shirts to do but I made my bag today.  I made the straps long so I can keep it over the stroller handle.


Congratulations.....4 is a great number!!! Wonderful bag and very Disney!!!   Perhaps I should make myself a park bag for Feb??? Hmmmmmm I gotta think about that one....Did you use a pattern??


----------



## eeyore3847

I am already getting ready for xmas around here.... I have xmas fever this week. I think I skipped over fall and am going back to that. hehehe
anyways here are 2 new simple sets I finished this morning









Lori


----------



## TravelinGal

OK - I've been busy - and a little bit of the time was actually sewing!  LOL

First off - Back when I posted my wedding dress I mentioned that I made DH an outfit after our wedding to wear to the Ren Fest and for Halloween -- 
I got a picture of the top and the hat finally - DS had to model the hat because DH wouldn't.    (The pants are pretty basic - same textured black velvet - knee length)  The gold trim I used on his outfit was the same trim I had on my wedding dress.
It was hard to get a good picture because it's kind of 'wilted' from hanging for so long, but y'all can get the idea:







And then, here are the outfits for Ethan for WDW.  *Many thanks to Jessica*  (jessica52877) for doing the Mickey Head appliqué for me!  I made the light blue shorts last year, so just the shirt is new on this outfit.  With the dark blue outfit, I made the shorts and bucket hat reversible - AND I made a cool tie (with the gel crystals to cool you off) with the plaid Mickey fabric to go with it as well (not photographed - I forgot LOL).

(helps if I insert the NEW image, not the old one!  LOL)





The reversible hat and reversible shorts:


----------



## eeyore3847

TravelinGal said:


>




I am loving these bucket hats they are so darn cute!

Lori


----------



## TravelinGal

BTW - wanted to post quickly that I am enjoying seeing all the cute outfits and the neat bags!  I'm sorry I don't have time to comment on each one.

My prayers are with all who have posted about illnesses and loss.   Lack of individual posts from does not mean you are not in my thoughts.


----------



## billwendy

snubie said:


> Wendy, Thank you for letting me know where you got this shirt.  I tried 2 Walmarts this morning with no luck.  I asked my MIL to check the one she works at in Central PA to hopefully she has some luck.



oh no, I hope you guys can find it!! I got it at a store in NJ when we were travelling around last weekend....they dont have it at mine or I'd send it to ya!!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I want you to know I just had to comment on these and *dug thru several pages til I found your post*.


Do you know that you can click on the arrow next to someone's name when they are quoted and it brings you right to that quoted post.



Stephres said:


> Let me tell you the story of this dress.
> 
> I was watching all these beautiful vida dresses, thinking somewhere in my mind, that I bought this pattern and never had the guts to try it. After seeing glorib's cute Halloween dress I couldn't stand it. I rummaged in my closet and found it: it was the marieke pattern! Oh no! So similar but different.
> 
> So I decided to try it. I had two corduroy fabrics I got cheap at wal-mart (the fabric manager told me some ladies requested corduroy last year and she ordered it and they never came back!). I even found a sew-along tutorial with pictures to help me.
> 
> I finished it and it was too short. It is really weird, because I thought I read that the length was 24 inches but it was clearly not (which I probably could have figured out from the pattern, but I am a little math-challenged). No matter, I will put a ruffle on it. Of course, I have to be difficult and do knife pleats but I didn't want to gather all that corduroy (even though it is pretty thin). I had to run to JoAnns and get some mitten clips so I took a shower (I was sewing in my sweaty tennis clothes, so I think I have you all pj-wearers beat!) and when I got out Scrappy brought me something and laid it at my feet.
> 
> A dead squirrel! Apparently a baby fell out of the nest and Scrappy killed it. Oh I was mad! I am running around in robe trying to figure out what to do: should I try a dustpan? That was a little too close to the deadness for my comfort. Should I call the neighbor? He is a police detective home on disability. That would mean I would have to get dressed first and walk back and forth over the dead squirrel.
> 
> I got a shovel and removed the poor squirrel (I know you guys were on the edge of your seats).
> 
> I finally got the jumper finished and I am hoping she will wear it for school pictures next week. It doesn't look too homemade for school pictures, do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demonstrating the pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirling (kind of):


Love that dress!!!!  Would be great for school photo.  

Give for your taking care of that nasty "situation".



ncmomof2 said:


> I finally motivated myself to sew!  Our trip is in two and a half weeks and I still have a few applique shirts to do but I made my bag today.  I made the straps long so I can keep it over the stroller handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been watching everyday but have not posted much.  Everything has been wonderful!  I have been pretty tired since finding out I am pregnant with number 4!  I know, I am nuts.   We are waiting for the trip to tell the kids.  They are going to wonder why mommy is not riding the rollercoaster!  I will be nine weeks when we leave.  I am bummed that I wont be able to go on all the rides but at least this way we can go back next Sept!


Love your bag!  Congrats!  



LisaZoe said:


> The ones I've shown are all dress length. The look shorter laid out because I don't have the elastic inserted in the area under the arms. I'm planning to make a tunic length top for Zoe at some point. I bought some cute Tom & Jerry prints for her and think they'd be perfect for this pattern *even if I don't do an applique*.


  I also ordered the Isabelle pattern that is a tunic & pants with insets at the side seams of both.  The tunic has an optional pocket.  I'm hoping I can figure it out as it is only in German.



eeyore3847 said:


> I am already getting ready for xmas around here.... I have xmas fever this week. I think I skipped over fall and am going back to that. hehehe
> anyways here are 2 new simple sets I finished this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Very cute!



TravelinGal said:


> OK - I've been busy - and a little bit of the time was actually sewing!  LOL
> 
> First off - Back when I posted my wedding dress I mentioned that I made DH an outfit after our wedding to wear to the Ren Fest and for Halloween --
> I got a picture of the top and the hat finally - DS had to model the hat because DH wouldn't.    (The pants are pretty basic - same textured black velvet - knee length)  The gold trim I used on his outfit was the same trim I had on my wedding dress.
> It was hard to get a good picture because it's kind of 'wilted' from hanging for so long, but y'all can get the idea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, here are the outfits for Ethan for WDW.  *Many thanks to Jessica*  (jessica52877) for doing the Mickey Head appliqué for me!  I made the light blue shorts last year, so just the shirt is new on this outfit.  With the dark blue outfit, I made the shorts and bucket hat reversible - AND I made a cool tie (with the gel crystals to cool you off) with the plaid Mickey fabric to go with it as well (not photographed - I forgot LOL).
> 
> (helps if I insert the NEW image, not the old one!  LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reversible hat and reversible shorts:



WOW!  Your DH's Ren Fest jacket & hat are really cool!  Your DS's outfits are really cute.  Love the reversible shorts.  

And your wallpaper border it cute too!


----------



## billwendy

Hi - 

Do any of the Floridians out there have any suggestions for cheap hotels anywhere in the keys and/or Sanibell island?

thanks, wendy


----------



## kimmylaj

ncmomof2 said:


> I finally motivated myself to sew!  Our trip is in two and a half weeks and I still have a few applique shirts to do but I made my bag today.  I made the straps long so I can keep it over the stroller handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been watching everyday but have not posted much.  Everything has been wonderful!  I have been pretty tired since finding out I am pregnant with number 4!  I know, I am nuts.   We are waiting for the trip to tell the kids.  They are going to wonder why mommy is not riding the rollercoaster!  I will be nine weeks when we leave.  I am bummed that I wont be able to go on all the rides but at least this way we can go back next Sept!



your bag is great
congratulations  on #4 another cutie patootie to sew for


----------



## teresajoy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> This information was invaluable!! Thank you- I have the new one on hold at Joanns and am trying to win an auction for the other one. Last time I searched high and low and found it no where. Maybe you could add this to the photo bucket??? I love the whole comparison thing too.
> 
> I also found a review of the OOP one on patternreview and the sewer did an incredible job- she said she thought the neckline was ludicriously low too and swapped it out for a bodice from snowwhite 9384. She said the bodice fit perfectly with the cinderella pattern.
> 
> If anyone is interested she used this pattern



I read that review too, that's where I stole the pictures of the pattern!   I like how she did it, but I really like the origianal sleeves (although I think the sleeves took me longer than the rest of the dress put together!) 

I was hoping I wasn't giving you too much information, sometimes I forget that what I find _fascinating _bores other people to tears! 

And, I put all the pictures in the Photobucket, except the Snow White and Sleeping Beauty one. (I have that pattern too!) 


Stephres said:


> Let me tell you the story of this dress.
> 
> I was watching all these beautiful vida dresses, thinking somewhere in my mind, that I bought this pattern and never had the guts to try it. After seeing glorib's cute Halloween dress I couldn't stand it. I rummaged in my closet and found it: it was the marieke pattern! Oh no! So similar but different.
> 
> So I decided to try it. I had two corduroy fabrics I got cheap at wal-mart (the fabric manager told me some ladies requested corduroy last year and she ordered it and they never came back!). I even found a sew-along tutorial with pictures to help me.
> 
> I finished it and it was too short. It is really weird, because I thought I read that the length was 24 inches but it was clearly not (which I probably could have figured out from the pattern, but I am a little math-challenged). No matter, I will put a ruffle on it. Of course, I have to be difficult and do knife pleats but I didn't want to gather all that corduroy (even though it is pretty thin). I had to run to JoAnns and get some mitten clips so I took a shower (I was sewing in my sweaty tennis clothes, so I think I have you all pj-wearers beat!) and when I got out Scrappy brought me something and laid it at my feet.
> 
> A dead squirrel! Apparently a baby fell out of the nest and Scrappy killed it. Oh I was mad! I am running around in robe trying to figure out what to do: should I try a dustpan? That was a little too close to the deadness for my comfort. Should I call the neighbor? He is a police detective home on disability. That would mean I would have to get dressed first and walk back and forth over the dead squirrel.
> 
> I got a shovel and removed the poor squirrel (I know you guys were on the edge of your seats).
> 
> I finally got the jumper finished and I am hoping she will wear it for school pictures next week. It doesn't look too homemade for school pictures, do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demonstrating the pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirling (kind of):



Steph, I love the dress!!! Megan looks absolutely adorable in it. Please thank her for demonstrating the pocket for us! That looks like a great pocket! Lydia would love that! She likes pockets. 

And, EEEEEEWWWWWWW a dead squirrel!!! EEEEEWWW EEEWWW EEEWWW Poor Steph!! 



ncmomof2 said:


> I finally motivated myself to sew!  Our trip is in two and a half weeks and I still have a few applique shirts to do but I made my bag today.  I made the straps long so I can keep it over the stroller handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been watching everyday but have not posted much.  Everything has been wonderful!  I have been pretty tired since finding out I am pregnant with number 4!  I know, I am nuts.   We are waiting for the trip to tell the kids.  They are going to wonder why mommy is not riding the rollercoaster!  I will be nine weeks when we leave.  I am bummed that I wont be able to go on all the rides but at least this way we can go back next Sept!




I love the bag!!! 

Do you have any special plans for telling the kids?? What fun!!! I was 7 months pregnant with Arminda (I know, WHAT was I thinking??? We even drove then!)when I went to Disney and 6 weeks pregnant with Lydia the year I found out wewere pregnant with her. I actually had a really nice time both times, just taking it really easy and watching people. Make sure you drink pleanty of water, and don't push yourself!  

I wanted to get a little nametag to wear on my stomach when I was pregnant with Arminda, but Brian laughed at me, so I didn't. Of course, later he asked why I didn't do it!




TravelinGal said:


> OK - I've been busy - and a little bit of the time was actually sewing!  LOL
> 
> First off - Back when I posted my wedding dress I mentioned that I made DH an outfit after our wedding to wear to the Ren Fest and for Halloween --
> I got a picture of the top and the hat finally - DS had to model the hat because DH wouldn't.    (The pants are pretty basic - same textured black velvet - knee length)  The gold trim I used on his outfit was the same trim I had on my wedding dress.
> It was hard to get a good picture because it's kind of 'wilted' from hanging for so long, but y'all can get the idea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, here are the outfits for Ethan for WDW.  *Many thanks to Jessica*  (jessica52877) for doing the Mickey Head appliqué for me!  I made the light blue shorts last year, so just the shirt is new on this outfit.  With the dark blue outfit, I made the shorts and bucket hat reversible - AND I made a cool tie (with the gel crystals to cool you off) with the plaid Mickey fabric to go with it as well (not photographed - I forgot LOL).
> 
> (helps if I insert the NEW image, not the old one!  LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reversible hat and reversible shorts:



Your little boy is soooo cute!!! The reversible shorts are such a good idea!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

lovesdumbo said:


> Do you know that you can click on the arrow next to someone's name when they are quoted and it brings you right to that quoted post.



Well I'll be.....you CAN teach an old dog new tricks! Thanks! I guess I could have stopped once I found somebody else quoting them. Oh well. Next time!

Oh and for those who suggested asking my 2yr old's opinion I did- I put out the fabrics and showed her the pattern (in blues) and asked which one, and she repeatedly chose the rainbow fabric, I kept asking, are you sure you dont want to blue? Like the picture? I got "Ray-bo" 
Which is good, Ill do this one, and then I will take on the more advanced Cindy costume with some experience working with satin under my belt.

Michelle- I wanted to add, my sympathies to you and your family. Big hug to you!

I was wondering if you read that book "They Cage the Animals At Night" that i sent you?


----------



## LisaZoe

Stephres said:


> Thank you! I am always  when I get a compliment from Lisa! It looks pretty similar to the vida, and it was easy too.
> 
> I was just worried with the different fabrics and ricrac that it would look too different, but the pictures are for us right? The corduroy is very thin, which is good for us here in Florida.
> 
> Well, on the sew-along that's how she did it so I did it the same. You know, the instructions are not specific. Megan already likes to put little toys in there.
> 
> And don't worry, I ordered the vida pattern too so I will copying you shortly!



The pocket looks very similar in shape to the one on the hoodie of the Olivia pattern so I just thought they were sewn the same. Either way works - and the opening at the top keeps the contents safer.  

I just ordered the Feliz pattern. I had to think hard about it because I'm kind of burned out on ruffles. However, I got a new sewing machine (my old White died so I got an inexpensive Brother from Wal Mart) and it actually works with my ruffler foot so I think I'll be OK. My old machine wouldn't even move the needle when I had the ruffler foot on it.



eeyore3847 said:


> I am already getting ready for xmas around here.... I have xmas fever this week. I think I skipped over fall and am going back to that. hehehe
> anyways here are 2 new simple sets I finished this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Very cute. I bought some of that Rudolph print last year but never used it. I definitely need to pull it out soon. Hmm, I think I see another Vida on it's way.  



lovesdumbo said:


> I also ordered the Isabelle pattern that is a tunic & pants with insets at the side seams of both.  The tunic has an optional pocket.  I'm hoping I can figure it out as it is only in German.



Oh you are braver than me. Actually, you may be able to find an English tutorial online. I've heard there are some available for patterns that aren't translated yet.


----------



## SILLYANDI

I posted one time a few months back about how awesome all of you are and I was so inspired I taught myself how to sew! I made dresses for my girls for our upcoming cruise and I am just trying to convince themto "model" for me so I can show you gals what you inspired!



TravelinGal said:


>



Such cute stuff! All of it! Where did you get this material? I would love to have some for my "fish extender for our up coming  Cruise!


----------



## 2cutekidz

Stephres said:


> Let me tell you the story of this dress.
> 
> I was watching all these beautiful vida dresses, thinking somewhere in my mind, that I bought this pattern and never had the guts to try it. After seeing glorib's cute Halloween dress I couldn't stand it. I rummaged in my closet and found it: it was the marieke pattern! Oh no! So similar but different.
> 
> So I decided to try it. I had two corduroy fabrics I got cheap at wal-mart (the fabric manager told me some ladies requested corduroy last year and she ordered it and they never came back!). I even found a sew-along tutorial with pictures to help me.
> 
> I finished it and it was too short. It is really weird, because I thought I read that the length was 24 inches but it was clearly not (which I probably could have figured out from the pattern, but I am a little math-challenged). No matter, I will put a ruffle on it. Of course, I have to be difficult and do knife pleats but I didn't want to gather all that corduroy (even though it is pretty thin). I had to run to JoAnns and get some mitten clips so I took a shower (I was sewing in my sweaty tennis clothes, so I think I have you all pj-wearers beat!) and when I got out Scrappy brought me something and laid it at my feet.
> 
> A dead squirrel! Apparently a baby fell out of the nest and Scrappy killed it. Oh I was mad! I am running around in robe trying to figure out what to do: should I try a dustpan? That was a little too close to the deadness for my comfort. Should I call the neighbor? He is a police detective home on disability. That would mean I would have to get dressed first and walk back and forth over the dead squirrel.
> 
> I got a shovel and removed the poor squirrel (I know you guys were on the edge of your seats).
> 
> I finally got the jumper finished and I am hoping she will wear it for school pictures next week. It doesn't look too homemade for school pictures, do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demonstrating the pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirling (kind of):




I love it!!  I really like the cordouroy.  How did you like this pattern?  I've had it on my watch list for awhile now.  Would you reccomend it?


----------



## Cherlynn25

ncmomof2 said:


>




That bag is really cute! Congrats on baby #4!! We have 4 in our house, never a dull moment, but i wouldnt have it any other way!!! =)


----------



## glorib

Stephres said:


> Let me tell you the story of this dress.
> 
> I was watching all these beautiful vida dresses, thinking somewhere in my mind, that I bought this pattern and never had the guts to try it. After seeing glorib's cute Halloween dress I couldn't stand it. I rummaged in my closet and found it: it was the marieke pattern! Oh no! So similar but different.
> 
> So I decided to try it. I had two corduroy fabrics I got cheap at wal-mart (the fabric manager told me some ladies requested corduroy last year and she ordered it and they never came back!). I even found a sew-along tutorial with pictures to help me.
> 
> I finished it and it was too short. It is really weird, because I thought I read that the length was 24 inches but it was clearly not (which I probably could have figured out from the pattern, but I am a little math-challenged). No matter, I will put a ruffle on it. Of course, I have to be difficult and do knife pleats but I didn't want to gather all that corduroy (even though it is pretty thin). I had to run to JoAnns and get some mitten clips so I took a shower (I was sewing in my sweaty tennis clothes, so I think I have you all pj-wearers beat!) and when I got out Scrappy brought me something and laid it at my feet.
> 
> A dead squirrel! Apparently a baby fell out of the nest and Scrappy killed it. Oh I was mad! I am running around in robe trying to figure out what to do: should I try a dustpan? That was a little too close to the deadness for my comfort. Should I call the neighbor? He is a police detective home on disability. That would mean I would have to get dressed first and walk back and forth over the dead squirrel.
> 
> I got a shovel and removed the poor squirrel (I know you guys were on the edge of your seats).
> 
> I finally got the jumper finished and I am hoping she will wear it for school pictures next week. It doesn't look too homemade for school pictures, do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demonstrating the pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirling (kind of):



Steph, this is just sooooo cute!  I think it will be perfect for school pictures!

I have both the Marieke and Feliz that I have yet to use.  Maybe this weekend I'll try one of them!

Sorry about the squirrel though!  I would have FREAKED out!  



ncmomof2 said:


> I finally motivated myself to sew!  Our trip is in two and a half weeks and I still have a few applique shirts to do but I made my bag today.  I made the straps long so I can keep it over the stroller handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been watching everyday but have not posted much.  Everything has been wonderful!  I have been pretty tired since finding out I am pregnant with number 4!  I know, I am nuts.   We are waiting for the trip to tell the kids.  They are going to wonder why mommy is not riding the rollercoaster!  I will be nine weeks when we leave.  I am bummed that I wont be able to go on all the rides but at least this way we can go back next Sept!




Firstly, CONGRATS  on #4!  How fun!  Secondly, that bag is adorable!  You did an awesome job - I love it!




TravelinGal said:


> OK - I've been busy - and a little bit of the time was actually sewing!  LOL
> 
> First off - Back when I posted my wedding dress I mentioned that I made DH an outfit after our wedding to wear to the Ren Fest and for Halloween --
> I got a picture of the top and the hat finally - DS had to model the hat because DH wouldn't.    (The pants are pretty basic - same textured black velvet - knee length)  The gold trim I used on his outfit was the same trim I had on my wedding dress.
> It was hard to get a good picture because it's kind of 'wilted' from hanging for so long, but y'all can get the idea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, here are the outfits for Ethan for WDW.  *Many thanks to Jessica*  (jessica52877) for doing the Mickey Head appliqué for me!  I made the light blue shorts last year, so just the shirt is new on this outfit.  With the dark blue outfit, I made the shorts and bucket hat reversible - AND I made a cool tie (with the gel crystals to cool you off) with the plaid Mickey fabric to go with it as well (not photographed - I forgot LOL).
> 
> (helps if I insert the NEW image, not the old one!  LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reversible hat and reversible shorts:



That reversible set is just too cute - GREAT idea!  And your DH's shirt for renfest is awesome, too!


----------



## TravelinGal

SILLYANDI said:


> Such cute stuff! All of it! Where did you get this material? I would love to have some for my "fish extender for our up coming  Cruise!



I got it last year and I don't remember if I found it at Joann's or on .  I had done a 'cheater' appliqué last year (ironed it on and outlined with paint when it started lifting) but it never did stay on well - even with the paint.  When the shorts still fit DS this year but the shirt was too small, I made it my mission to remake the shirt.  A wonderful gal here saved the day by sending me a single square of it for the Mickey head and, as I posted earlier, Jessica saved the day even further by helping me appliqué it 'for real'.  Long answer just to say, I don't remember.     LOL


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Hope someone can help me with a question about Voldemort.
If I wanted to reduce my highest bid- is that possible to do?

I found the OOP Cinderella Simplicity pattern 9838, but now Im wishing I didnt as I found it elsewhere. No one else has show interest in it yet. Its got 5 more days.


----------



## revrob

I finished up a few things today, so I thought I'd share.

MNSSHP set

























AND - a set for AK


----------



## TinaLala

revrob said:


> I finished up a few things today, so I thought I'd share.
> 
> MNSSHP set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND - a set for AK



Super cute!  I loved the Minnie witch on the leg and the Zebra top is really cute  GREAT JOB!!


----------



## TinaLala

eeyore3847 said:


> I am already getting ready for xmas around here.... I have xmas fever this week. I think I skipped over fall and am going back to that. hehehe
> anyways here are 2 new simple sets I finished this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Love the red sparkly shoes!!!!  We had them in pink, but  sadly outgrew them.  

I can't believe you're doing Christmas outfits already!!  I haven't even finished halloween outfits yet!


----------



## TinaLala

First I'm sorry for the big pictures.  I even reduced them, but they still came out really big.  SORRY!

So yesterday DD9 tells me she needs a book cover for her math book and she needs it before the end of the week.  Well this is the worst week to do anything outside of school-work.  So I grab some HM fabric I had and whipped up this book cover.  








She loves it.  I think I'll do seasonal ones to keep her inspired during school.

Then I came home today and DH had made me this!!  




It's a pole for my duck-tape dress forms.  See Teresajoy's Bookmarks on how to do it.  My kids love to make them.  They're cheap to make and work great.

Well my next post will be pictures of a Queen Narissa costume - hopefully.  Here's the picture of the one I'm casing.  It was made by a woman in the UK, who did an amazing job.  I'm using pieces of patterns from all types of outfits to make this one so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## eeyore3847

revrob said:


> I finished up a few things today, so I thought I'd share.
> 
> MNSSHP set




I think these are fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOVE THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jham

Love everything you have posted today!  I haven't had a lot of time to post lately.  Now I have to run again because the dang puppy is barking at the sandbox again.  She LOVES to dig in the sandbox, which is fine, because she doesn't dig anywhere else, but she is after some imaginary thing buried deep within and she loves to yap at it as she tries to dig it out.  I have to go drag her in the house before the neighbors complain.


----------



## eeyore3847

TinaLala said:


> Love the red sparkly shoes!!!!  We had them in pink, but  sadly outgrew them.
> 
> I can't believe you're doing Christmas outfits already!!  I haven't even finished halloween outfits yet!



those shoes are at target now!! you must go get them... jojo loves hers..... I have to go backwards and do some fall outfits now.
hehehhe
Lori


----------



## eeyore3847

oh wait, I just realized I never shared my cindy or belle...... oh my goodness how did I forget to do that 
Here they are....









Thanks ladies...
Lori


----------



## TinaLala

eeyore3847 said:


> oh wait, I just realized I never shared my cindy or belle...... oh my goodness how did I forget to do that...
> Here they are....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies...
> Lori




Love them!!  How you ladies applique I'll never know.


----------



## ncmomof2

twob4him said:


> Congratulations.....4 is a great number!!! Wonderful bag and very Disney!!!   Perhaps I should make myself a park bag for Feb??? Hmmmmmm I gotta think about that one....Did you use a pattern??




Thanks!  We are excited but a little nervous.  I think what was I thinking because life is good right now so why add another to the mix.  But they are so cute!  I would love another little girl to sew for!

I did not use a pattern for this one because it is larger than the ones I have done in the past.  I did buy the fat quarter pattern on YCMT and just modified the size.  I ment to make it all red but I did not take into consideration the sides in my measurements so I had to piece it together to make it work.


----------



## LisaZoe

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hope someone can help me with a question about Voldemort.
> If I wanted to reduce my highest bid- is that possible to do?
> 
> I found the OOP Cinderella Simplicity pattern 9838, but now Im wishing I didnt as I found it elsewhere. No one else has show interest in it yet. Its got 5 more days.



It's possible to retract your bid and rebid or not. You're really not supposed to do that just to get out of buying something but I don't think it will count against you unless you do it too much. 



revrob said:


> I finished up a few things today, so I thought I'd share.
> 
> MNSSHP set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND - a set for AK



What, no Vida?  Seriously, though, those are very cute. I bet she'll be a hit in those. I especially like the zebra print set - it's sophisticated looking but still very fun.


----------



## peachygreen

I feel like I have spent half the evening following Ike's progress (which by the way looks like it is headed straight for my house) and the other half trying to figure out what I want to do with some fabric. 
I decided that I am going to work from home tomorrow on the pretense of needing to get some work done (which is true, and I get a lot more done at home than in the office), but the main reason is that I am fairly certain a bunch of people are going to start evacuating tomorrow and I don't want to deal with the traffic.  When Rita came through it took me over 3 hours just to get home from work.  I'll be much more productive without that kind of drive ahead of me.  The other benefit of working from home is that I can try to get the yard cleaned up and maybe do a little sewing on my lunch break.  

I've spent the past couple days just trying to finish up some outfits.  I finally hemmed the pooh dress and made some shorts to go under it.  I also added the button to her Disco Mickey Dress and started working on a crayon roll.  42 days until we leave and I still have so much to do.  No mentioning some impossible deadlines at work, I still want to make an outfit for our Mary Poppin's breakfast, figure out what to do with the fabric for her world showcase outfit, come up with something for our first 2 days at the Magic Kingdom.  Make a tote bag for the plane, finish my skirt, and pack.  The good news is we have a home generator, so if the power goes out, we still have power, so at least I won't not be able to sew after Ike comes through.  I had to talk myself out of trying to make an outfit for our day trip to Sea World on Oct 4th.  I'm just going to have to use something fishy I already have for her.  

I love all the stuff everyone posted today.  I'm way too lazy to do multi-quotes tonight though.


----------



## teresajoy

TinaLala said:


> First I'm sorry for the big pictures.  I even reduced them, but they still came out really big.  SORRY!
> 
> So yesterday DD9 tells me she needs a book cover for her math book and she needs it before the end of the week.  Well this is the worst week to do anything outside of school-work.  So I grab some HM fabric I had and whipped up this book cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pole for my duck-tape dress forms.  See Teresajoy's Bookmarks on how to do it.  My kids love to make them.  They're cheap to make and work great.


Love the book cover!! And yeah for your hubby making you the stand!!!



peachygreen said:


> I feel like I have spent half the evening following Ike's progress (which by the way looks like it is headed straight for my house) and the other half trying to figure out what I want to do with some fabric.
> I decided that I am going to work from home tomorrow on the pretense of needing to get some work done (which is true, and I get a lot more done at home than in the office), but the main reason is that I am fairly certain a bunch of people are going to start evacuating tomorrow and I don't want to deal with the traffic.  When Rita came through it took me over 3 hours just to get home from work.  I'll be much more productive without that kind of drive ahead of me.  The other benefit of working from home is that I can try to get the yard cleaned up and maybe do a little sewing on my lunch break.
> 
> I've spent the past couple days just trying to finish up some outfits.  I finally hemmed the pooh dress and made some shorts to go under it.  I also added the button to her Disco Mickey Dress and started working on a crayon roll.  42 days until we leave and I still have so much to do.  No mentioning some impossible deadlines at work, I still want to make an outfit for our Mary Poppin's breakfast, figure out what to do with the fabric for her world showcase outfit, come up with something for our first 2 days at the Magic Kingdom.  Make a tote bag for the plane, finish my skirt, and pack.  The good news is we have a home generator, so if the power goes out, we still have power, so at least I won't not be able to sew after Ike comes through.  I had to talk myself out of trying to make an outfit for our day trip to Sea World on Oct 4th.  I'm just going to have to use something fishy I already have for her.
> 
> I love all the stuff everyone posted today.  I'm way too lazy to do multi-quotes tonight though.



STAY SAFE!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

!!!!!!!!!!NEW BIG GIVE!!!!!!!!

Family is leaving October 2!   

*Please go check out this family, they really seem wonderful!!! 
Here is the PTR:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1923404*
_And, you can sign up for the Give here:

http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=56266&threadid=462097_*
I'm sorry about the late notice on this one, it looks like they had planned on going later, and then things got switched around! Maybe we can at least do a mini Give! *

*They have really liked the jewelry they have seen, are there any jewelry makers out there that could help out too?? *

* !!!!!Thanks Guys!!!!! *​


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Stephres said:


> Let me tell you the story of this dress.
> 
> I was watching all these beautiful vida dresses, thinking somewhere in my mind, that I bought this pattern and never had the guts to try it. After seeing glorib's cute Halloween dress I couldn't stand it. I rummaged in my closet and found it: it was the marieke pattern! Oh no! So similar but different.
> 
> So I decided to try it. I had two corduroy fabrics I got cheap at wal-mart (the fabric manager told me some ladies requested corduroy last year and she ordered it and they never came back!). I even found a sew-along tutorial with pictures to help me.
> 
> I finished it and it was too short. It is really weird, because I thought I read that the length was 24 inches but it was clearly not (which I probably could have figured out from the pattern, but I am a little math-challenged). No matter, I will put a ruffle on it. Of course, I have to be difficult and do knife pleats but I didn't want to gather all that corduroy (even though it is pretty thin). I had to run to JoAnns and get some mitten clips so I took a shower (I was sewing in my sweaty tennis clothes, so I think I have you all pj-wearers beat!) and when I got out Scrappy brought me something and laid it at my feet.
> 
> A dead squirrel! Apparently a baby fell out of the nest and Scrappy killed it. Oh I was mad! I am running around in robe trying to figure out what to do: should I try a dustpan? That was a little too close to the deadness for my comfort. Should I call the neighbor? He is a police detective home on disability. That would mean I would have to get dressed first and walk back and forth over the dead squirrel.
> 
> I got a shovel and removed the poor squirrel (I know you guys were on the edge of your seats).
> 
> I finally got the jumper finished and I am hoping she will wear it for school pictures next week. It doesn't look too homemade for school pictures, do you think?


 
Very cute Steph! I have that pattern too. Good to know that it is a little short! I will keep that in mind!

I am working on my first Feliz pattern. Lets just say that it isn't nearly as easy as the Vida! I think it will turn out o.k. We'll see after it is done.
I wish there were clearer instructions or markings on the pattern though. I know a beginner would definitely have trouble with it!


----------



## minnie2

Stephres said:


> Let me tell you the story of this dress.
> 
> I was watching all these beautiful vida dresses, thinking somewhere in my mind, that I bought this pattern and never had the guts to try it. After seeing glorib's cute Halloween dress I couldn't stand it. I rummaged in my closet and found it: it was the marieke pattern! Oh no! So similar but different.
> 
> So I decided to try it. I had two corduroy fabrics I got cheap at wal-mart (the fabric manager told me some ladies requested corduroy last year and she ordered it and they never came back!). I even found a sew-along tutorial with pictures to help me.
> 
> I finished it and it was too short. It is really weird, because I thought I read that the length was 24 inches but it was clearly not (which I probably could have figured out from the pattern, but I am a little math-challenged). No matter, I will put a ruffle on it. Of course, I have to be difficult and do knife pleats but I didn't want to gather all that corduroy (even though it is pretty thin). I had to run to JoAnns and get some mitten clips so I took a shower (I was sewing in my sweaty tennis clothes, so I think I have you all pj-wearers beat!) and when I got out Scrappy brought me something and laid it at my feet.
> 
> A dead squirrel! Apparently a baby fell out of the nest and Scrappy killed it. Oh I was mad! I am running around in robe trying to figure out what to do: should I try a dustpan? That was a little too close to the deadness for my comfort. Should I call the neighbor? He is a police detective home on disability. That would mean I would have to get dressed first and walk back and forth over the dead squirrel.
> 
> I got a shovel and removed the poor squirrel (I know you guys were on the edge of your seats).
> 
> I finally got the jumper finished and I am hoping she will wear it for school pictures next week. It doesn't look too homemade for school pictures, do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demonstrating the pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twirling (kind of):


It came out cute!  

EWW about the squirrel!  In the spring the kids and their friends were playing in the yard and one of them comes running saying there was a dead cat in the old garbage can we use when we garden for weeds.  So my girlfriend runs and looks and says it is a grey cat and I freak because I thought it might be our neighbors who loves our yard.   Of course them mean part of me was thinking if it is his he gets to clean it.  So I go get him trying to be quiet about why we are there because he has a young son.  thankfully it wasn't there cat but a squirrel.  So poor George had to do the honors.  Of course if Daisy had brought it to me as a gift I would have freaked!  So I think you handled it well!  



ncmomof2 said:


> I finally motivated myself to sew!  Our trip is in two and a half weeks and I still have a few applique shirts to do but I made my bag today.  I made the straps long so I can keep it over the stroller handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been watching everyday but have not posted much.  Everything has been wonderful!  I have been pretty tired since finding out I am pregnant with number 4!  I know, I am nuts.   We are waiting for the trip to tell the kids.  They are going to wonder why mommy is not riding the rollercoaster!  I will be nine weeks when we leave.  I am bummed that I wont be able to go on all the rides but at least this way we can go back next Sept!


 I love it!  Did you use any interfacing?  


 Did I miss you telling us you were pg?  I tend to always be the last to know!  LOL  Congratulations!  that is wonderful news!   My girlfriend just had baby 6 almost 2 weeks ago.  I think the big family thing is coming back at least here in the midwest it is VERY common to have 4 kids.  Of course I can barely handle the 2 I have 

Michelle HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## minnie2

eeyore3847 said:


> I am already getting ready for xmas around here.... I have xmas fever this week. I think I skipped over fall and am going back to that. hehehe
> anyways here are 2 new simple sets I finished this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


So cute!  



TravelinGal said:


> OK - I've been busy - and a little bit of the time was actually sewing!  LOL
> 
> First off - Back when I posted my wedding dress I mentioned that I made DH an outfit after our wedding to wear to the Ren Fest and for Halloween --
> I got a picture of the top and the hat finally - DS had to model the hat because DH wouldn't.    (The pants are pretty basic - same textured black velvet - knee length)  The gold trim I used on his outfit was the same trim I had on my wedding dress.
> It was hard to get a good picture because it's kind of 'wilted' from hanging for so long, but y'all can get the idea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, here are the outfits for Ethan for WDW.  *Many thanks to Jessica*  (jessica52877) for doing the Mickey Head appliqué for me!  I made the light blue shorts last year, so just the shirt is new on this outfit.  With the dark blue outfit, I made the shorts and bucket hat reversible - AND I made a cool tie (with the gel crystals to cool you off) with the plaid Mickey fabric to go with it as well (not photographed - I forgot LOL).
> 
> (helps if I insert the NEW image, not the old one!  LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reversible hat and reversible shorts:


Love the idea of the reversible!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Well I'll be.....you CAN teach an old dog new tricks! Thanks! I guess I could have stopped once I found somebody else quoting them. Oh well. Next time!
> 
> Oh and for those who suggested asking my 2yr old's opinion I did- I put out the fabrics and showed her the pattern (in blues) and asked which one, and she repeatedly chose the rainbow fabric, I kept asking, are you sure you dont want to blue? Like the picture? I got "Ray-bo"
> Which is good, Ill do this one, and then I will take on the more advanced Cindy costume with some experience working with satin under my belt.
> 
> Michelle- I wanted to add, my sympathies to you and your family. Big hug to you!
> 
> I was wondering if you read that book "They Cage the Animals At Night" that i sent you?


I am so glad you asked her she obviously knew exactly what she wanted!



revrob said:


> I finished up a few things today, so I thought I'd share.
> 
> MNSSHP set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND - a set for AK


LOVE THEM!  what pattern did you use?



eeyore3847 said:


> oh wait, I just realized I never shared my cindy or belle...... oh my goodness how did I forget to do thatHere they are....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies...
> Lori


VERY pretty!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

LisaZoe said:


> *I just ordered the Feliz pattern.* I had to think hard about it because I'm kind of burned out on ruffles. However, I got a new sewing machine (my old White died so I got an inexpensive Brother from Wal Mart) and it actually works with my ruffler foot so I think I'll be OK. My old machine wouldn't even move the needle when I had the ruffler foot on it.



I was going to order that today along with the Vida...I love the look of that Feliz...and I loved when I  read the idea of as they get older, cut the straps and make it a skirt!  How cute would that be!!!!


----------



## KarenW

jham said:


> I make the heat 'n' bond go about 1/4" in from the edge, about where I run my stitch.  I like it to fray up to the stitching line.  I would sew the head on to the tee shirt first, then the bandanna on top.  I would still use stabilizer.



Thank you, this is what I was thinking, but I wanted some "expert" advice before I tried it.  IF they turn out I will post pics.  Thank you everyone for the welcome.  I have wanted to comment many times on things posted, but felt I needed to introduce myself first.  Now, I can!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

peachygreen said:


> I feel like I have spent half the evening following Ike's progress (which by the way looks like it is headed straight for my house) and the other half trying to figure out what I want to do with some fabric.
> I decided that I am going to work from home tomorrow on the pretense of needing to get some work done (which is true, and I get a lot more done at home than in the office), but the main reason is that I am fairly certain a bunch of people are going to start evacuating tomorrow and I don't want to deal with the traffic.  When Rita came through it took me over 3 hours just to get home from work.  I'll be much more productive without that kind of drive ahead of me.  The other benefit of working from home is that I can try to get the yard cleaned up and maybe do a little sewing on my lunch break.
> 
> I've spent the past couple days just trying to finish up some outfits.  I finally hemmed the pooh dress and made some shorts to go under it.  I also added the button to her Disco Mickey Dress and started working on a crayon roll.  42 days until we leave and I still have so much to do.  No mentioning some impossible deadlines at work, I still want to make an outfit for our Mary Poppin's breakfast, figure out what to do with the fabric for her world showcase outfit, come up with something for our first 2 days at the Magic Kingdom.  Make a tote bag for the plane, finish my skirt, and pack.  The good news is we have a home generator, so if the power goes out, we still have power, so at least I won't not be able to sew after Ike comes through.  I had to talk myself out of trying to make an outfit for our day trip to Sea World on Oct 4th.  I'm just going to have to use something fishy I already have for her.
> 
> I love all the stuff everyone posted today.  I'm way too lazy to do multi-quotes tonight though.




Stay safe!  Where are you located by the way? I am praying that God will calm the storm! Our next door neighbor was up boarding up their house last night.  No evacuation for us here in Friendswood, but classes are all cancelled.


----------



## Stephres

twob4him said:


> Steph I love the dress  The material is so cute together!
> 
> Oh yeah....about the dead squirrel.........GRRROOOSSSSSSS!



Thank you Cathy! And I am totally with you on the dead squirrel!



TravelinGal said:


>



Totally cute! I love them!



lovesdumbo said:


> Love that dress!!!!  Would be great for school photo.
> 
> Give for your taking care of that nasty "situation".



Thanks!



billwendy said:


> Hi -
> 
> Do any of the Floridians out there have any suggestions for cheap hotels anywhere in the keys and/or Sanibell island?
> 
> thanks, wendy



Sorry I can't help. The one time we went to the keys we splurged and got a really nice hotel. It was our Christmas gift to each other that year.  



teresajoy said:


> Steph, I love the dress!!! Megan looks absolutely adorable in it. Please thank her for demonstrating the pocket for us! That looks like a great pocket! Lydia would love that! She likes pockets.
> 
> And, EEEEEEWWWWWWW a dead squirrel!!! EEEEEWWW EEEWWW EEEWWW Poor Steph!!



When it was coming out too short, Megan said, that's ok we can just send it to Lydia or Tessa! I thought, that's great, but you won't have anything to wear for your school picture! Megan loves the pocket too.



LisaZoe said:


> The pocket looks very similar in shape to the one on the hoodie of the Olivia pattern so I just thought they were sewn the same. Either way works - and the opening at the top keeps the contents safer.
> 
> I just ordered the Feliz pattern. I had to think hard about it because I'm kind of burned out on ruffles. However, I got a new sewing machine (my old White died so I got an inexpensive Brother from Wal Mart) and it actually works with my ruffler foot so I think I'll be OK. My old machine wouldn't even move the needle when I had the ruffler foot on it.



There are actually two pockets, that large one for the front and a smaller one for the back. I didn't really see the point of a pocket on the back so I left it off but you could use it for the front if you didn't want a big honkin' pocket.

I'm kind of burned out on ruffles too. They are so cute, but how practical for everyday wear?



2cutekidz said:


> I love it!!  I really like the cordouroy.  How did you like this pattern?  I've had it on my watch list for awhile now.  Would you reccomend it?



This pattern was so easy! It only took a few hours to complete (and would have been faster if I could measure and didn't have to add the ruffle on the bottom). I used this sew-along tutorial: http://wondermommy.wordpress.com/?s=marieke

It was very helpful!



glorib said:


> Steph, this is just sooooo cute!  I think it will be perfect for school pictures!
> 
> I have both the Marieke and Feliz that I have yet to use.  Maybe this weekend I'll try one of them!
> 
> Sorry about the squirrel though!  I would have FREAKED out!



Thanks! I think compared to the vida, you will find it very easy.



revrob said:


>



I love this one, it looks so grown up but cute too!



TinaLala said:


>



How smart are you? What a great idea!

Good luck with your Narissa costume!



peachygreen said:


> I decided that I am going to work from home tomorrow on the pretense of needing to get some work done (which is true, and I get a lot more done at home than in the office), but the main reason is that I am fairly certain a bunch of people are going to start evacuating tomorrow and I don't want to deal with the traffic.  When Rita came through it took me over 3 hours just to get home from work.  I'll be much more productive without that kind of drive ahead of me.  The other benefit of working from home is that I can try to get the yard cleaned up and maybe do a little sewing on my lunch break.



Stay safe! I hope you get everything completed that you want to.



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Very cute Steph! I have that pattern too. Good to know that it is a little short! I will keep that in mind!
> 
> I am working on my first Feliz pattern. Lets just say that it isn't nearly as easy as the Vida! I think it will turn out o.k. We'll see after it is done.
> I wish there were clearer instructions or markings on the pattern though. I know a beginner would definitely have trouble with it!



Well, it is short on my amazon girl. I think next time I will try the 7/8 size so there will be room for long-sleeved t-shirts under it and it will be longer. The 5/6 exactly fits her, not much room to grow.

Did you see this? http://www.fabrichound.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=16_19_29&products_id=816

Good luck with it: can't wait to see Leighanna wearing something fabulous!



minnie2 said:


> It came out cute!
> 
> EWW about the squirrel!  In the spring the kids and their friends were playing in the yard and one of them comes running saying there was a dead cat in the old garbage can we use when we garden for weeds.  So my girlfriend runs and looks and says it is a grey cat and I freak because I thought it might be our neighbors who loves our yard.   Of course them mean part of me was thinking if it is his he gets to clean it.  So I go get him trying to be quiet about why we are there because he has a young son.  thankfully it wasn't there cat but a squirrel.  So poor George had to do the honors.  Of course if Daisy had brought it to me as a gift I would have freaked!  So I think you handled it well!



Oh my, I guess a dead squirrel is better than a dead cat, I don't think I would have been brave enough to investigate! Thanks!


----------



## peachygreen

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Stay safe!  Where are you located by the way? I am praying that God will calm the storm! Our next door neighbor was up boarding up their house last night.  No evacuation for us here in Friendswood, but classes are all cancelled.



I'm up in Porter and well out of the way of the storm surge.  I work down in the Galleria and really don't want to deal with what I am sure will be the traffic problems this evening.  You too stay safe.  You are much closer to the coast than I am.


----------



## peachygreen

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Stay safe!  Where are you located by the way? I am praying that God will calm the storm! Our next door neighbor was up boarding up their house last night.  No evacuation for us here in Friendswood, but classes are all cancelled.



By the way part of Friendswood is now in a madatory evacuation starting at 12:00 noon today.  This is per the Mayor's conference this morning.


----------



## minnie2

Have any of you tried patterns by Abacadabra?  they have some ADORABLE boys stuff!  The girls stuff is adorable too!  

 Or patterns by Studio Tantrum? http://www.banberryplace.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=2 I fell in love with this pattern but I very nervous to make it.  Nikki may think it is over the top but I always have my niece to make it for!  LOL


----------



## eyor44

peachygreen said:


> I feel like I have spent half the evening following Ike's progress (which by the way looks like it is headed straight for my house) and the other half trying to figure out what I want to do with some fabric.
> I decided that I am going to work from home tomorrow on the pretense of needing to get some work done (which is true, and I get a lot more done at home than in the office), but the main reason is that I am fairly certain a bunch of people are going to start evacuating tomorrow and I don't want to deal with the traffic.  When Rita came through it took me over 3 hours just to get home from work.  I'll be much more productive without that kind of drive ahead of me.  The other benefit of working from home is that I can try to get the yard cleaned up and maybe do a little sewing on my lunch break.



Be careful. We evacuated for Katrina and it was a nightmare. We just evacuated for Gustav and it was a smaller night mare. A trip that normally takes 5 hours, took 9. But we got there safe and our home was safe.


----------



## revrob

TinaLala said:


> Super cute!  I loved the Minnie witch on the leg and the Zebra top is really cute  GREAT JOB!!





eeyore3847 said:


> I think these are fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOVE THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!





LisaZoe said:


> What, no Vida?  Seriously, though, those are very cute. I bet she'll be a hit in those. I especially like the zebra print set - it's sophisticated looking but still very fun.





minnie2 said:


> LOVE THEM!  what pattern did you use?
> 
> VERY pretty!



Thanks so much on the compliments on my newest designs.  I had lots of fun making them, and my DD seems to love them.  That's the greatest thing, right?

MINNIE2 - as far as the patterns go - the top on the halloween set is Carla C's portrait peasant top (slightly modified - I lengthened and flared the bottom).  The pants are purchased jeans that I appliqued.  The AK set - the top is Carla C's Simply Sweet Halter top (slightly modified - lengthened and flared at the bottom) and Carla C's Easy Fit pants.   I'm a BIG Carla C fan.


----------



## peachygreen

eyor44 said:


> Be careful. We evacuated for Katrina and it was a nightmare. We just evacuated for Gustav and it was a smaller night mare. A trip that normally takes 5 hours, took 9. But we got there safe and our home was safe.



I'm far enough inland that I don't have to worry about storm surge and shouldn't have a problem with flood water, so we won't leave.  We'll just get the house prepped and hunker down here.  Thanks for your concerns.


----------



## minnie2

revrob said:


> Thanks so much on the compliments on my newest designs.  I had lots of fun making them, and my DD seems to love them.  That's the greatest thing, right?
> 
> MINNIE2 - as far as the patterns go - the top on the halloween set is Carla C's portrait peasant top (slightly modified - I lengthened and flared the bottom).  The pants are purchased jeans that I appliqued.  The AK set - the top is Carla C's Simply Sweet Halter top (slightly modified - lengthened and flared at the bottom) and Carla C's Easy Fit pants.   I'm a BIG Carla C fan.



Thanks!  I actually have those patterns!  Love the style!


----------



## ncmomof2

minnie2 said:


> I love it!  Did you use any interfacing?
> 
> 
> Did I miss you telling us you were pg?  I tend to always be the last to know!  LOL  Congratulations!  that is wonderful news!   My girlfriend just had baby 6 almost 2 weeks ago.  I think the big family thing is coming back at least here in the midwest it is VERY common to have 4 kids.  Of course I can barely handle the 2 I have



I did use interfacing.  I am thinking that it could ahve used interfacing on the lining as well so it would be a little more stable.

This is the first I mentioned I am preggo.  I am only 7 weeks.  I figure we would announce it to the world after our trip.  

I do have a pregnancy related prayer request for everyone who has time.  My ultrasound showed four cysts and if they get bigger I will need surgery in the second trimester.  I am having another ultrasound in a few weeks.  It is rare for them to grow but possible.  Pray that they decrease in size!  Thanks!


----------



## eeyore3847

ncmomof2 said:


> I do have a pregnancy related prayer request for everyone who has time.  My ultrasound showed four cysts and if they get bigger I will need surgery in the second trimester.  I am having another ultrasound in a few weeks.  It is rare for them to grow but possible.  Pray that they decrease in size!  Thanks!



prayers sent your way. I hope it all works out and they disappear.
Lori


----------



## revrob

Anyone here in the Houston area?  Anyone evacuating to Longview/Marshall?

PLEASE stay safe!


----------



## jham

Stay safe Texans!

I just ordered the Feliz pattern  I'm thinking it would make a cute Valentine's dress.  Hmmm...we'll be eating at Chef Mickey's on Valentine's


----------



## LisaZoe

Stephres said:


> There are actually two pockets, that large one for the front and a smaller one for the back. I didn't really see the point of a pocket on the back so I left it off but you could use it for the front if you didn't want a big honkin' pocket.
> 
> I'm kind of burned out on ruffles too. They are so cute, but how practical for everyday wear?



I would have left off the back pocket, too. It seems like and odd place for a pocket. Maybe it was a way to add some extra details to the back as well as the front?

Ruffles really aren't Zoe's "style" anymore anyway. LOL She mentioned today that if they wear nice clothes to school (i.e. dresses and dress shoes), the teachers don't let them go into the "rocks" - pea gravel that is under a lot of the play structures. I do like the ruffles in the back on the Feliz and it looks cute without the ruffles, too.


----------



## Clutterbug

Stephres said:


> I finally got the jumper finished and I am hoping she will wear it for school pictures next week. It doesn't look too homemade for school pictures, do you think?



I love the cord prints!  I think it will be perfect for school pictures.

I have been working all week on Megan's picture outfit.  Their picture day is tomorrow.




TravelinGal said:


>



What a handsome little guy!  Great outfits!

Ncmomof2 - (or 3, or 4 - LOL!)  I lost your quote somehow, but wanted to say Congrats on your pregnancy!!  I love how your bag turned out.


All of you who are dealing with Ike - stay safe!!


----------



## minnie2

ncmomof2 said:


> I did use interfacing.  I am thinking that it could ahve used interfacing on the lining as well so it would be a little more stable.
> 
> This is the first I mentioned I am preggo.  I am only 7 weeks.  I figure we would announce it to the world after our trip.
> 
> I do have a pregnancy related prayer request for everyone who has time.  My ultrasound showed four cysts and if they get bigger I will need surgery in the second trimester.  I am having another ultrasound in a few weeks.  It is rare for them to grow but possible.  Pray that they decrease in size!  Thanks!


What kind of interfacing did you use?

 Of course prayers are being said! 


Every one in Ike's path stay safe!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## t-beri

revrob said:


> I finished up a few things today, so I thought I'd share.
> 
> MNSSHP set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND - a set for AK



Those are great!!  YOu know I looked at those pants 10 times before I realized the bats were mickey heads.    



jham said:


> Stay safe Texans!
> 
> I just ordered the Feliz pattern  I'm thinking it would make a cute Valentine's dress.  Hmmm...we'll be eating at Chef Mickey's on Valentine's


WOULD YOU STOP COPYING ME!!!  I just ordered that pattern so I could make Lily's halloween dress...so it wouldn't look like I copied you! 

My multiquote got lost
Whoever made the minnie dot bag (i forgot cause I multiquoted ) It came out fantastic.. Now, you should make me one. I have NO patience for bags.

Steph....you poor thing!  On the bright side the dress is adorable. I think it would be great for pictures.  When she grows up she'll look at it and say, oh, mom...remember you made that dress for me?   Hey!  Do we need to hook up tomorrow?

...t.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

no sewing for me this weekend....I have spent the whole morning getting things ready....mandatory evacuation will be in effect as of noon for my area, so we are getting ready to leave... have a great weekend everyone, and for those of you in the storm area, stay safe!!!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Twins+2more said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Funeral is over IT WAS SO HARD, and the girls keep asking a lot of questions.  Were getting along though.
> 
> Hi cathy.
> 
> Today is my birthday !  Husband got me a cake for after dinner.
> 
> Going to go get the girls from school now.
> 
> Thanks for the prayers everyone, and for just being there.



I'm so sorry.  I'll be praying for your family.



eeyore3847 said:


> I am already getting ready for xmas around here.... I have xmas fever this week. I think I skipped over fall and am going back to that. hehehe
> anyways here are 2 new simple sets I finished this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



My girls would be all over the Rudolph, but I just LOVE the holly.  They're both gorgeous!



revrob said:


> I finished up a few things today, so I thought I'd share.
> 
> MNSSHP set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND - a set for AK



Too cute!  I really like the zebra.



TinaLala said:


>



I love the Eiffel Tower!  The dress form is nice too.   



eyor44 said:


> Be careful. We evacuated for Katrina and it was a nightmare. We just evacuated for Gustav and it was a smaller night mare. A trip that normally takes 5 hours, took 9. But we got there safe and our home was safe.



Where are you in MS?  We were in Gulfport during Katrina.  Fortunately, we got started out of town early enough that traffic wasn't too bad until we hit Memphis & found all of New Orleans already there.  

All of you in Texas be careful & safe!


----------



## ncmomof2

minnie2 said:


> What kind of interfacing did you use?
> 
> Of course prayers are being said!
> 
> 
> Every one in Ike's path stay safe!!!!!!!!!!!




I used Pellon 808 craft fuse.  It works but I wish it was a little heavier.  Especially for such a large bag.  I am thinking that by the end of our week it will not be holding its shape too well.  We will see!


----------



## peachygreen

EnchantedPrincess said:


> no sewing for me this weekend....I have spent the whole morning getting things ready....mandatory evacuation will be in effect as of noon for my area, so we are getting ready to leave... have a great weekend everyone, and for those of you in the storm area, stay safe!!!



Drive safe.  I hope you have an easy and safe evacuation.


----------



## t-beri

Just finished modifying a scrap piece of pre-shirred fabric for a dress for Baby Danica.  I think I made the shirred part too long but oh well.  I am working on her blanket now.  Jeez is it a pain in the but to cut a straight line w/ scissors.  I forgot that I have the rotary cutters at my house...I'm not sure WHY since we both have one. 
anyway, back I go to try to even these fabrics out!


----------



## Stephres

LisaZoe said:


> I would have left off the back pocket, too. It seems like and odd place for a pocket. Maybe it was a way to add some extra details to the back as well as the front?
> 
> Ruffles really aren't Zoe's "style" anymore anyway. LOL She mentioned today that if they wear nice clothes to school (i.e. dresses and dress shoes), the teachers don't let them go into the "rocks" - pea gravel that is under a lot of the play structures. I do like the ruffles in the back on the Feliz and it looks cute without the ruffles, too.



I guess so. I do like that it has two different size pockets so there is some versatility there.

Megan still likes ruffles but they have P.E. every day so I don't let her wear skirts and dresses much. I can't wait for Carla's skort pattern because that seems like a great compromise, although the skirts look weird with sneakers. Oh well, we all can't be fashion divas all the time!

Can't wait to see your Feliz! 



Clutterbug said:


> I love the cord prints!  I think it will be perfect for school pictures.
> 
> I have been working all week on Megan's picture outfit.  Their picture day is tomorrow.



Thanks! I can't wait to see Megan's outfit!



t-beri said:


> Steph....you poor thing!  On the bright side the dress is adorable. I think it would be great for pictures.  When she grows up she'll look at it and say, oh, mom...remember you made that dress for me?   Hey!  Do we need to hook up tomorrow?
> 
> ...t.



Oh, I really need to get on the baby clothes! How is Danica doing?

I just got home from volunteering at the kids' school and let the dog out in the backyard and what do I see? He's trotting along with another dead squirrel in his mouth! At least I caught him before he made it into the house! This dog is killing me!

Look, here he is wanting me to let him back outside to kill something. Isn't the homicidal maniac cute?


----------



## t-beri

B and I resisted putting our cat out for 5 years. He was a stray so an outside cat when we got him.  Finally I got tired of having to sneak into my own house in order to keep the cat from pouncing on the door from the back of the couch the minute I opened it and NOW we let him out.

He frequently kills baby BUNNIES!!! Which is WAY worse than killing squirrels. It is NO FUN to find cute little tiny fluffy tails in the yard and know that they once were attatched 

Danica is doing well. They've moved her out of the nicu and up to the 3rd floor (whatever that means) she is NOT on a ventilator just a nasal canula. They just did skeletal and genetic surveys and so far so good.  Her shower is tomorrow night.   I am sewing away!

Gotta get crackin' though the minky has a little stretch to it so it is giving me fits to pin to cotton.
...t.


----------



## Stephres

t-beri said:


> B and I resisted putting our cat out for 5 years. He was a stray so an outside cat when we got him.  Finally I got tired of having to sneak into my own house in order to keep the cat from pouncing on the door from the back of the couch the minute I opened it and NOW we let him out.
> 
> He frequently kills baby BUNNIES!!! Which is WAY worse than killing squirrels. It is NO FUN to find cute little tiny fluffy tails in the yard and know that they once were attatched
> 
> Danica is doing well. They've moved her out of the nicu and up to the 3rd floor (whatever that means) she is NOT on a ventilator just a nasal canula. They just did skeletal and genetic surveys and so far so good.  Her shower is tomorrow night.   I am sewing away!
> 
> Gotta get crackin' though the minky has a little stretch to it so it is giving me fits to pin to cotton.
> ...t.



Oh Scrappy has killed bunnies too! He is an all purpose rodent exterminator. The fluffy tails are sad! The sound they make is even sadder!  

Ok, I will work on something tonight and if I finish I'll call you tomorrow and I can drive up and bring it to you (I think).


----------



## t-beri

Stephres said:


> Ok, I will work on something tonight and if I finish I'll call you tomorrow and I can drive up and bring it to you (I think).



If you do great, if you don't no big...REALLY!  and I can meet you, the Shower is in Hudson, so if I go further south and you come up north it won't be too bad. 
...t.


----------



## t-beri

Ya'll knew I'd be seam ripping right?


----------



## teresajoy

minnie2 said:


> Have any of you tried patterns by Abacadabra?  they have some ADORABLE boys stuff!  The girls stuff is adorable too!
> 
> Or patterns by Studio Tantrum? http://www.banberryplace.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=2 I fell in love with this pattern but I very nervous to make it.  Nikki may think it is over the top but I always have my niece to make it for!  LOL


I have made the YCMT version of the redondo, it went together really easily. I didn't add the ruffles though. I made Lydia's Buzz Lightyear skirt with it and Heather made a My Little POny skirt. 



ncmomof2 said:


> I did use interfacing.  I am thinking that it could ahve used interfacing on the lining as well so it would be a little more stable.
> 
> This is the first I mentioned I am preggo.  I am only 7 weeks.  I figure we would announce it to the world after our trip.
> 
> I do have a pregnancy related prayer request for everyone who has time.  My ultrasound showed four cysts and if they get bigger I will need surgery in the second trimester.  I am having another ultrasound in a few weeks.  It is rare for them to grow but possible.  Pray that they decrease in size!  Thanks!



I hope the cysts go away!  



EnchantedPrincess said:


> no sewing for me this weekend....I have spent the whole morning getting things ready....mandatory evacuation will be in effect as of noon for my area, so we are getting ready to leave... have a great weekend everyone, and for those of you in the storm area, stay safe!!!


BE SAFE!!!! All of you, please be careful!  


Stephres said:


> Megan still likes ruffles but they have P.E. every day so I don't let her wear skirts and dresses much. I can't wait for Carla's skort pattern because that seems like a great compromise, although the skirts look weird with sneakers. Oh well, we all can't be fashion divas all the time!



I know what you mean about the tennis shoes!!! Lydia had gym the first day of school, that's why she was wearing the tennis shoes with her First Day of School EVER dress!  It was NOT a fashion decision!  

(And, thanks for bringing up the subject, because I forgot to explain that when I posted the pictures, and I just KNOW half of you were like, "Oh my goodness, Teresa put brown tennis shoes on Lydia with that cute dress. WHAT was she thinking???!!?)   



t-beri said:


> B and I resisted putting our cat out for 5 years. He was a stray so an outside cat when we got him.  Finally I got tired of having to sneak into my own house in order to keep the cat from pouncing on the door from the back of the couch the minute I opened it and NOW we let him out.
> 
> He frequently kills baby BUNNIES!!! Which is WAY worse than killing squirrels. It is NO FUN to find cute little tiny fluffy tails in the yard and know that they once were attatched
> 
> Danica is doing well. They've moved her out of the nicu and up to the 3rd floor (whatever that means) she is NOT on a ventilator just a nasal canula. They just did skeletal and genetic surveys and so far so good.  Her shower is tomorrow night.   I am sewing away!
> 
> Gotta get crackin' though the minky has a little stretch to it so it is giving me fits to pin to cotton.
> ...t.



Our Foster Tarp catches bunnies too. Poor little cotton tails.


----------



## peachygreen

What kind of velcro would you get to sew to fabric?  most of the velcro I keep finding shows that it is ironable or adhesive.  I would like to use Velcro on my daughters crayon roll as she is 2 and doesn't know how to tie a bow yet.  I figure this way she cna open or close it on her own.  

Since I am not in the mood to work today, I have been finishing up some projects here at home.  I added ties and buttons to her Disco Mickey Dress.  I am waiting on the dryer to finish so I can start on my next project.  The Epcot outfit.  I think I decided on a bright peasant shirt (yellow that matches the yellow in the flags) with an applique on front, a twirl skirt of the Friends arould the World Faces Fabric and easy fit pants with the Friends Word Fabric and the Faces cuffs.  What do you think?


----------



## Elvis33

minnie2 said:


> Have any of you tried patterns by Abacadabra?  they have some ADORABLE boys stuff!  The girls stuff is adorable too!
> 
> Or patterns by Studio Tantrum? http://www.banberryplace.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=2 I fell in love with this pattern but I very nervous to make it.  Nikki may think it is over the top but I always have my niece to make it for!  LOL



I have made it. You have to add seam allowances when you trace off the pattern. I added ruffles every third seam on one, and flounces on the other. Also, I used 6 of the panels, so that the colors alternated evenly. I did that on the size 3 and the size 7 and they both fit fine. I can post a picture when my model comes home. Goes together fast, once you figure out how they fit together.
I'm thinking of doing this in a denim, but having the seams on the outside, so that they fray. Has anyone seen that kind of technique? I'm thinking I might have to fringe the seams to get the look. Any ideas?


----------



## t-beri

WOW  I just want to let all of you guys know how AWESOME you are.  We have filled 3 new MAW Big Gives!!!  Thank you all so much for making this project possible!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

I was wondering if anyone has used the Studio Tantrum pattern Toulumne? I was wondering if it was hard to do. I was thinking of making this dress and jacket for Jenna for Christmas.


----------



## Elvis33

minnie2 said:


> Or patterns by Studio Tantrum? http://www.banberryplace.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=2 I fell in love with this pattern but I very nervous to make it.  Nikki may think it is over the top but I always have my niece to make it for!  LOL



Here is my first attempt at it. DD, 7, begs me not to go "over the top", so that is why the flounces are so sedate. Also, I did not use the waistband in the pattern. i just added enough on the top to do a casing for elastic.


----------



## Piper

I am in west Houston between Richmond and Westheimer (north/south) and Beltway 8 and Highway 6 (east/west.)  I plan on staying put!


----------



## revrob

Piper said:


> I am in west Houston between Richmond and Westheimer (north/south) and Beltway 8 and Highway 6 (east/west.)  I plan on staying put!



PIPER - I guess you're not in a mandatory evacuation area?  PLEASE stay safe!


----------



## minnie2

teresajoy said:


> I'll have to check YCMT for the pattern
> 
> 
> 
> Elvis33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have made it. You have to add seam allowances when you trace off the pattern. I added ruffles every third seam on one, and flounces on the other. Also, I used 6 of the panels, so that the colors alternated evenly. I did that on the size 3 and the size 7 and they both fit fine. I can post a picture when my model comes home. Goes together fast, once you figure out how they fit together.
> I'm thinking of doing this in a denim, but having the seams on the outside, so that they fray. Has anyone seen that kind of technique? I'm thinking I might have to fringe the seams to get the look. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elvis33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my first attempt at it. DD, 7, begs me not to go "over the top", so that is why the flounces are so sedate. Also, I did not use the waistband in the pattern. i just added enough on the top to do a casing for elastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really cute!
> What about this top pattern?http://www.banberryplace.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_3&products_id=1
Click to expand...


----------



## minnie2

Stephres said:


> I guess so. I do like that it has two different size pockets so there is some versatility there.
> 
> Megan still likes ruffles but they have P.E. every day so I don't let her wear skirts and dresses much. I can't wait for Carla's skort pattern because that seems like a great compromise, although the skirts look weird with sneakers. Oh well, we all can't be fashion divas all the time!
> 
> Can't wait to see your Feliz!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I can't wait to see Megan's outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I really need to get on the baby clothes! How is Danica doing?
> 
> I just got home from volunteering at the kids' school and let the dog out in the backyard and what do I see? He's trotting along with another dead squirrel in his mouth! At least I caught him before he made it into the house! This dog is killing me!
> 
> Look, here he is wanting me to let him back outside to kill something. Isn't the homicidal maniac cute?



Scrappy is so cute!  But man he must that squirrl killing issue is kind of gros!


----------



## LouiesMama

revrob said:


> Thanks so much on the compliments on my newest designs.  I had lots of fun making them, and my DD seems to love them.  That's the greatest thing, right?
> 
> MINNIE2 - as far as the patterns go - the top on the halloween set is Carla C's portrait peasant top (slightly modified - I lengthened and flared the bottom).  The pants are purchased jeans that I appliqued.  The AK set - the top is Carla C's Simply Sweet Halter top (slightly modified - lengthened and flared at the bottom) and Carla C's Easy Fit pants.   I'm a BIG Carla C fan.



Daawww - Thanks!
 
I'm a big revrob fan!  I always love seeing your creations!


----------



## LouiesMama

t-beri said:


> Gotta get crackin' though the minky has a little stretch to it so it is giving me fits to pin to cotton.
> ...t.



Funny, I'm working with minky today, too!  It is funny stuff - definitely enough like a knit to be a pain in the behind, but not quite stretchy enough to use like a knit.  I LOVE the feel of it, though!


----------



## mrsklamc

I may be missing something obvious, but someone mentioned abracadabra patterns for little boys? Can anyone point me to where I might find these?


----------



## LouiesMama

Stephres said:


> Megan still likes ruffles but they have P.E. every day so I don't let her wear skirts and dresses much. I can't wait for Carla's skort pattern because that seems like a great compromise, although the skirts look weird with sneakers. Oh well, we all can't be fashion divas all the time!



I'm just about finished with the pattern drafting stuff  , and I'm making the sets to send off to the models now (I'm working with the little "simply sweet" girls again  ), and will hopefully be able to knock out the instructions in the next couple of weeks.  I promise this one won't take as long as the bowling shirt (so many things came up - we put our house on the market, Louie got really sick, and I was in a terrible car accident)!  Knock wood, I can just happily write in my new sewing room/office while my very healthy child trashes his new room  .  I'll stay out of the car, too.  Walmart and JoAnn are both walking distance (2.5 miles and 4.5 miles, but both huge and worth the trip   )!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

mrsklamc said:


> I may be missing something obvious, but someone mentioned abracadabra patterns for little boys? Can anyone point me to where I might find these?


You can find them at FabricHound.com. They have some really cute ones.


----------



## teresajoy

minnie2 said:


> What about this top pattern?http://www.banberryplace.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_3&products_id=1


Were you going to put it with the redondo skirt? I think it's a little bit too much when I've seen them together. 



LouiesMama said:


> I'm just about finished with the pattern drafting stuff  , and I'm making the sets to send off to the models now (I'm working with the little "simply sweet" girls again  ), and will hopefully be able to knock out the instructions in the next couple of weeks.  I promise this one won't take as long as the bowling shirt (so many things came up - we put our house on the market, Louie got really sick, and I was in a terrible car accident)!  Knock wood, I can just happily write in my new sewing room/office while my very healthy child trashes his new room  .  I'll stay out of the car, too.  Walmart and JoAnn are both walking distance (2.5 miles and 4.5 miles, but both huge and worth the trip   )!



YEAH!!!! I can't wait for this one!!!    

Did you tell us about your car accident??? What happned? Are you all right?


----------



## teresajoy

t-beri said:


> WOW  I just want to let all of you guys know how AWESOME you are.  We have filled 3 new MAW Big Gives!!!  Thank you all so much for making this project possible!


Yes, thanks guys!!    We still have two more that need filled, and one I'm waiting to post.


----------



## Elvis33

minnie2 said:


> http://www.banberryplace.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_3&products_id=1[/url]



No, DD does not like the Hermosa, though I thought it would look cute with leggings. You might be interested in the farbstudiotantrum group at yahoo. There are group buys for these patterns.


----------



## eyor44

100AcrePrincess said:


> Where are you in MS?  We were in Gulfport during Katrina.  Fortunately, we got started out of town early enough that traffic wasn't too bad until we hit Memphis & found all of New Orleans already there.
> 
> All of you in Texas be careful & safe!


I am in Picayune. We don't have to worry about storm surge just tornadoes. We went to Beaumont for Katrina and it took 12 hours. Trust me, we had part of New Orleans with us there. 
Now my brother in Beaumont is coming here for Ike, but my brother in Houston is staying put. My niece works for a pet store and she refuses to leave the animals.


----------



## revrob

LouiesMama said:


> I'm just about finished with the pattern drafting stuff  , and I'm making the sets to send off to the models now (I'm working with the little "simply sweet" girls again  ), and will hopefully be able to knock out the instructions in the next couple of weeks.  I promise this one won't take as long as the bowling shirt (so many things came up - we put our house on the market, Louie got really sick, and I was in a terrible car accident)!  Knock wood, I can just happily write in my new sewing room/office while my very healthy child trashes his new room  .  I'll stay out of the car, too.  Walmart and JoAnn are both walking distance (2.5 miles and 4.5 miles, but both huge and worth the trip   )!



Is the new skort pattern going to be ONLY tween sized?  Or is it going to be in the smaller sizes as well?


----------



## lovesdumbo

Everyone in Ikes path please stay safe! 



LisaZoe said:


> Oh you are braver than me. Actually, you may be able to find an English tutorial online. I've heard there are some available for patterns that aren't translated yet.


I don't think I'm brave-just not too smart.   They came in the mail today.  I got Vida in English, Insa in German but found English on line and Isabelle in German only.  I could only find German instructions for the Isabelle online but at least they had some crude photos.  I spent a long time tonight just trying to figure out what the parts were-it helped when I figured out that the tunika was the top and the hose were the pants-pretty smart huh? Now that I sorta know what parts are what I think I can make the top but I don't know about the pants-I think I'll leave off the mock fly if I do try them.  I'm really hoping my SIL remembers more German than she thinks or that my new next door neighbor from the Netherlands speaks German too.  I tried an online translator but got really weird results.



revrob said:


> I finished up a few things today, so I thought I'd share.
> 
> MNSSHP set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND - a set for AK


Love that Halloween outfit-so cute but that AK outfit is so cool!



TinaLala said:


> So yesterday DD9 tells me she needs a book cover for her math book and she needs it before the end of the week.  Well this is the worst week to do anything outside of school-work.  So I grab some HM fabric I had and whipped up this book cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I came home today and DH had made me this!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pole for my duck-tape dress forms.  See Teresajoy's Bookmarks on how to do it.  My kids love to make them.  They're cheap to make and work great.
> 
> Well my next post will be pictures of a Queen Narissa costume - hopefully.  Here's the picture of the one I'm casing.  It was made by a woman in the UK, who did an amazing job.  I'm using pieces of patterns from all types of outfits to make this one so we'll see how it goes.


Cute bookcover.  How nice of DH to make a stand for your dress form.  Good luck with the Narissa costume!



eeyore3847 said:


> oh wait, I just realized I never shared my cindy or belle...... oh my goodness how did I forget to do that... of course they are found on
> Here they are....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies...
> Lori


So cute!  Love Gus and Jaque!



ncmomof2 said:


> I do have a pregnancy related prayer request for everyone who has time.  My ultrasound showed four cysts and if they get bigger I will need surgery in the second trimester.  I am having another ultrasound in a few weeks.  It is rare for them to grow but possible.  Pray that they decrease in size!  Thanks!


Lots of prayers for you & your little one.



peachygreen said:


> What kind of velcro would you get to sew to fabric?  most of the velcro I keep finding shows that it is ironable or adhesive.  I would like to use Velcro on my daughters crayon roll as she is 2 and doesn't know how to tie a bow yet.  I figure this way she cna open or close it on her own.


I used adhesive because it was easy to find but sewed it on and it gunked up my needle.  I was able to find sew on velcro at JoAnn's and that worked much better.



Elvis33 said:


> Here is my first attempt at it. DD, 7, begs me not to go "over the top", so that is why the flounces are so sedate. Also, I did not use the waistband in the pattern. i just added enough on the top to do a casing for elastic.


So cute!



LouiesMama said:


> I'm just about finished with the pattern drafting stuff  , and I'm making the sets to send off to the models now (I'm working with the little "simply sweet" girls again  ), and will hopefully be able to knock out the instructions in the next couple of weeks.  I promise this one won't take as long as the bowling shirt (so many things came up - we put our house on the market, Louie got really sick, and I was in a terrible car accident)!  Knock wood, I can just happily write in my new sewing room/office while my very healthy child trashes his new room  .  I'll stay out of the car, too.  Walmart and JoAnn are both walking distance (2.5 miles and 4.5 miles, but both huge and worth the trip   )!


 Can't wait for the skort pattern.  It must be great to be close to Walmart & JoAnn's.


----------



## karamat

peachygreen said:


> I feel like I have spent half the evening following Ike's progress (which by the way looks like it is headed straight for my house) and the other half trying to figure out what I want to do with some fabric.
> I decided that I am going to work from home tomorrow on the pretense of needing to get some work done (which is true, and I get a lot more done at home than in the office), but the main reason is that I am fairly certain a bunch of people are going to start evacuating tomorrow and I don't want to deal with the traffic.  When Rita came through it took me over 3 hours just to get home from work.  I'll be much more productive without that kind of drive ahead of me.  The other benefit of working from home is that I can try to get the yard cleaned up and maybe do a little sewing on my lunch break.
> 
> I've spent the past couple days just trying to finish up some outfits.  I finally hemmed the pooh dress and made some shorts to go under it.  I also added the button to her Disco Mickey Dress and started working on a crayon roll.  42 days until we leave and I still have so much to do.  No mentioning some impossible deadlines at work, I still want to make an outfit for our Mary Poppin's breakfast, figure out what to do with the fabric for her world showcase outfit, come up with something for our first 2 days at the Magic Kingdom.  Make a tote bag for the plane, finish my skirt, and pack.  The good news is we have a home generator, so if the power goes out, we still have power, so at least I won't not be able to sew after Ike comes through.  I had to talk myself out of trying to make an outfit for our day trip to Sea World on Oct 4th.  I'm just going to have to use something fishy I already have for her.
> 
> I love all the stuff everyone posted today.  I'm way too lazy to do multi-quotes tonight though.





EnchantedPrincess said:


> Stay safe!  Where are you located by the way? I am praying that God will calm the storm! Our next door neighbor was up boarding up their house last night.  No evacuation for us here in Friendswood, but classes are all cancelled.





Piper said:


> I am in west Houston between Richmond and Westheimer (north/south) and Beltway 8 and Highway 6 (east/west.)  I plan on staying put!




Houston Area Ladies - stay safe!!

We are staying put in Sugar Land.  Last night the storm eye was forcasted to pass just to the west of us once it reach Ft. Bend county, then today right over us, and now to the east of us.  

I have to go into work tomorrow until about noon... I'm not looking forward to to the traffic in Galleria/Greenway Plaza.

For those leaving the area - please drive safe!!!


----------



## LouiesMama

teresajoy said:


> Did you tell us about your car accident??? What happned? Are you all right?



Gosh, I don't know...I think I told one or two people in PMs, but I don't think I posted about it.  It was a Sunday, and Louie had been REALLY sick with a tummy bug the day before.  We spent the night in the ER, and they got him good and hydrated, and he eventually was able to hold down a popsicle.  We went home, slept a few hours, and then poor DH had to get up and drive Emily (my very cool stepdaughter) home to NY state.  While he was gone, Lou was begging for popsicles.  So as soon as DH got home, I grabbed the keys and headed for the store to get some popsicles. 

I was about a mile from the house, right in the middle of the campus where DH worked as food service director.  I was just driving down the main street, 25 mph, proceeding through a green light and BLAM! - I got whacked!  The car that hit me was a CRV, and it spun, teetered a bit, and flipped over.  I was in a big heavy volvo sedan, so I just sort of stayed put.  The front end crumpled up pretty badly, but I didn't flip or get smushed or anything.  In fact, I didn't really feel anything at the time.

I got out of my car, and the other driver unlatched her seatbealt, came down on her head, and crawled out of the car.  Turns out she was one of the students at the college.  An ambulance came for her right away - she was OK aside from freaking out about what her dad was going to say about the car.  Anyways, there were lots of witnesses who said she was driving very fast and just made the left right in front of me.  I never even saw her coming  !

I called DH and said "hear all the sirens? - yep, that's me"!  So he put Lou in the stroller and walked down to meet me.  In the meantime, his head chef and one of the managers came out to make sure I was OK (the manager sent her boyfriend out to get Lou's popsicles  ).  DH got there, and we went through all the stuff with the town police and campus safety etc.  Then they towed the poor volvo away, which totally traumatized Lou  .  

I really felt fine after the accident - shaken up, but physically OK.  I was sore and bruised from the seatbelt over the next few days, but basically fine.  The insurance company gave me a little money for my pain and suffering, and I signed off that I was OK and wouldn't sue or anything.  Well, wouldn't you know, a few days later, I started to notice a weakness in my left arm when I sewed or typed.  It really freaked me out - I though I had some sort of horrible disease or something.  Then I put two and two together and figured out that I my arm probably got screwed up on impact.  I think it is probably a rotator cuff injury (my shoulder clicks and pops like crazy), and I'm trying to work it out by doing exercises and using better posture when typing.  Anyways, I'm definitely feeling better (physically and emotionally), and now I am the proud owner of a volvo station wagon  .



revrob said:


> Is the new skort pattern going to be ONLY tween sized?  Or is it going to be in the smaller sizes as well?



It is going to be sizes six months through 12, and there will be options for pleated, ruffled, and flounced (circular) skorts  .



lovesdumbo said:


> It must be great to be close to Walmart & JoAnn's.



It is WONDERFUL!  I'm in heaven in our giant super JoAnn's!   When we were in CT, we had super JoAnn's, but it seemed more craft-centric, and itwas about a half an hour drive.  I couldn't justify just running out for a certain color thread.  We had a Wal-Mart in the next town over, but the fabric dept. was teeny (probably on the way out, I would guess).  The Towson Wal-Mart is amazing!  It is two stories!  There are separate escalators for people and shopping carts - I've never seen anything like it!  The fabric dept. seems pretty healthy, too.  It has lots of character fabrics, and a big bargain table!


----------



## jessica52877

Piper and anyone else in TX! PLEASE stay super safe! Let us know if we can help in any way!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

I too suffer minky woes. I use it sometimes with reversible pants- it makes such a wonderful option either against the skin or cute and warm looking when on the outside. 
I tried to make a small baby blanket out of a kit and you had to cut a ton of squares and it just SHED EVERYWHERE!
I hope to make a cape to go with the cinderella dress for DD2 for Halloween and had the minkee in my hand and then went with a crushed feux velvet- stretchy, but not so much shedding.

Being back on here has definitely got me in the mood to whip up some clothes for DDs wardrobe- I have some cool flannel I think I will make into easy fit pants and add a ruffle on the bottom.

DH is gone on business all of next week, so plenty of time for me to sew!


----------



## revrob

LouiesMama said:


> Gosh, I don't know...I think I told one or two people in PMs, but I don't think I posted about it.  It was a Sunday, and Louie had been REALLY sick with a tummy bug the day before.  We spent the night in the ER, and they got him good and hydrated, and he eventually was able to hold down a popsicle.  We went home, slept a few hours, and then poor DH had to get up and drive Emily (my very cool stepdaughter) home to NY state.  While he was gone, Lou was begging for popsicles.  So as soon as DH got home, I grabbed the keys and headed for the store to get some popsicles.
> 
> I was about a mile from the house, right in the middle of the campus where DH worked as food service director.  I was just driving down the main street, 25 mph, proceeding through a green light and BLAM! - I got whacked!  The car that hit me was a CRV, and it spun, teetered a bit, and flipped over.  I was in a big heavy volvo sedan, so I just sort of stayed put.  The front end crumpled up pretty badly, but I didn't flip or get smushed or anything.  In fact, I didn't really feel anything at the time.
> 
> I got out of my car, and the other driver unlatched her seatbealt, came down on her head, and crawled out of the car.  Turns out she was one of the students at the college.  An ambulance came for her right away - she was OK aside from freaking out about what her dad was going to say about the car.  Anyways, there were lots of witnesses who said she was driving very fast and just made the left right in front of me.  I never even saw her coming  !
> 
> I called DH and said "hear all the sirens? - yep, that's me"!  So he put Lou in the stroller and walked down to meet me.  In the meantime, his head chef and one of the managers came out to make sure I was OK (the manager sent her boyfriend out to get Lou's popsicles  ).  DH got there, and we went through all the stuff with the town police and campus safety etc.  Then they towed the poor volvo away, which totally traumatized Lou  .
> 
> I really felt fine after the accident - shaken up, but physically OK.  I was sore and bruised from the seatbelt over the next few days, but basically fine.  The insurance company gave me a little money for my pain and suffering, and I signed off that I was OK and wouldn't sue or anything.  Well, wouldn't you know, a few days later, I started to notice a weakness in my left arm when I sewed or typed.  It really freaked me out - I though I had some sort of horrible disease or something.  Then I put two and two together and figured out that I my arm probably got screwed up on impact.  I think it is probably a rotator cuff injury (my shoulder clicks and pops like crazy), and I'm trying to work it out by doing exercises and using better posture when typing.  Anyways, I'm definitely feeling better (physically and emotionally), and now I am the proud owner of a volvo station wagon  .
> 
> 
> 
> It is going to be sizes six months through 12, and there will be options for pleated, ruffled, and flounced (circular) skorts  .




So sorry about your accident!  I sure hope you feel better soon!

WOO HOO about the skort!  Now I'm really excited!  My DD loves to wear skorts to school.  I can see tremendous possibilities!  Can I start pestering you now about when it's coming out?


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

LouiesMama said:


> Gosh, I don't know...I think I told one or two people in PMs, but I don't think I posted about it.  It was a Sunday, and Louie had been REALLY sick with a tummy bug the day before.  We spent the night in the ER, and they got him good and hydrated, and he eventually was able to hold down a popsicle.  We went home, slept a few hours, and then poor DH had to get up and drive Emily (my very cool stepdaughter) home to NY state.  While he was gone, Lou was begging for popsicles.  So as soon as DH got home, I grabbed the keys and headed for the store to get some popsicles.
> 
> I was about a mile from the house, right in the middle of the campus where DH worked as food service director.  I was just driving down the main street, 25 mph, proceeding through a green light and BLAM! - I got whacked!  The car that hit me was a CRV, and it spun, teetered a bit, and flipped over.  I was in a big heavy volvo sedan, so I just sort of stayed put.  The front end crumpled up pretty badly, but I didn't flip or get smushed or anything.  In fact, I didn't really feel anything at the time.
> 
> I got out of my car, and the other driver unlatched her seatbealt, came down on her head, and crawled out of the car.  Turns out she was one of the students at the college.  An ambulance came for her right away - she was OK aside from freaking out about what her dad was going to say about the car.  Anyways, there were lots of witnesses who said she was driving very fast and just made the left right in front of me.  I never even saw her coming  !
> 
> I called DH and said "hear all the sirens? - yep, that's me"!  So he put Lou in the stroller and walked down to meet me.  In the meantime, his head chef and one of the managers came out to make sure I was OK (the manager sent her boyfriend out to get Lou's popsicles  ).  DH got there, and we went through all the stuff with the town police and campus safety etc.  Then they towed the poor volvo away, which totally traumatized Lou  .
> 
> I really felt fine after the accident - shaken up, but physically OK.  I was sore and bruised from the seatbelt over the next few days, but basically fine.  The insurance company gave me a little money for my pain and suffering, and I signed off that I was OK and wouldn't sue or anything.  Well, wouldn't you know, a few days later, I started to notice a weakness in my left arm when I sewed or typed.  It really freaked me out - I though I had some sort of horrible disease or something.  Then I put two and two together and figured out that I my arm probably got screwed up on impact.  I think it is probably a rotator cuff injury (my shoulder clicks and pops like crazy), and I'm trying to work it out by doing exercises and using better posture when typing.  Anyways, I'm definitely feeling better (physically and emotionally), and now I am the proud owner of a volvo station wagon  .
> 
> 
> 
> It is going to be sizes six months through 12, and there will be options for pleated, ruffled, and flounced (circular) skorts  .



First!  Ah about the wreck!  I ahope you are feeling much better now!  My Dad drives a Volvo wagon too.  He loves that thing!  He travels all week for work and feels so safe in that car...I feel safe him driving it!

Next!  I am so excited about the skort!!!!  My DD has to wear uniforms and she loves to wear skorts...I was telling her what you were coming up with and she said YIPEE!!!  More please!!!


----------



## peachygreen

I think I am starting to get the hang of this whole sewing thing.  I just made my 2nd bag and it was so much easier (and better looking) than my first.  And I just whipped up a skirt for Sea World in about an hour.  Thank you so much to CarlaC's Easy Fit Pants for teaching me about pressing the hems and casing before sewing.  It certainly makes sewing things together much easier.  

One question though.  Is there anything you can do to keep from scalding your fingers when holding down the material as you iron the seams?  The tips of my fingers are sore from touching the hot material (not the hot iron).  

I'll talke pictures tomorrow.  Tomorrow I also plan to start on my Epcot World Showcase outfit.  
I'd really love to have time to work on Megan's Jane outfit for our 1900 Park Fare Breakfast this weekend.  I am modeling it after this:





.  this is the chalk scene dress from Mary Poppins (for Jane Banks).  
I think I'm going to try the Portrait Peasant Dress, but lengthen the bodice a little so the skirt starts closer to the waist.  I have a very nice material for the sash that I was going to trim the arms, neck and skirt with.  I will not do the high neck though.  I wonder if I can find a hat in my itty bitty daughters size this time of year.  Easter might have been an easier time to find it.  Do you think that might work as I described it?


----------



## Tinka_Belle

peachygreen said:


> .  this is the chalk scene dress from Mary Poppins (for Jane Banks).
> I think I'm going to try the Portrait Peasant Dress, but lengthen the bodice a little so the skirt starts closer to the waist.  I have a very nice material for the sash that I was going to trim the arms, neck and skirt with.  I will not do the high neck though.  I wonder if I can find a hat in my itty bitty daughters size this time of year.  Easter might have been an easier time to find it.  Do you think that might work as I described it?


I think that that sounds really cute. I can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## ibesue

To all our Texas people, please be safe!  Whether you stay or leave!

Carla, I can't wait to see your skort!  Does is have a zipper or does it have an elastic waist?  Do you need a tester????  

I hate hearing horror stories about the minky... I am about to make a ring sling using denim & minky!  Hopefully it will be okay!  

Shannon, I LOVE your outfits!  You are so talented!  Everyone's things are great!

OHHHH I got my VIDA pattern in the mail!  I am so excited to start it!!!

Sue


----------



## teresajoy

LouiesMama said:


> I think it is probably a rotator cuff injury (my shoulder clicks and pops like crazy), and I'm trying to work it out by doing exercises and using better posture when typing.  Anyways, I'm definitely feeling better (physically and emotionally), and now I am the proud owner of a volvo station wagon  .
> 
> 
> 
> It is going to be sizes six months through 12, and there will be options for pleated, ruffled, and flounced (circular) skorts  .


Carla!    Oh my goodness, that sounds so frightening! I hope your arm gets all better very soon.   Car accidents are so scary. When i was pregnant with Arminda, a guy ran a stop sign and totalled my car. I was so scared!  

How sweet that someone went and got Louie popsicles!!!  

and, I am so jealous of your Joanns!!! Did you tell them WHO you ARE??!?? THE CarlaC? You should!  You are a celebrity you know. 

I am getting VERY VERY excited the more I hear about the new skort!!!!! I think Arminda is going to love it! Lydia too! They both love to wear skirts. I always make them wear shorts underneath, so this will be nice!  



peachygreen said:


> One question though.  Is there anything you can do to keep from scalding your fingers when holding down the material as you iron the seams?  The tips of my fingers are sore from touching the hot material (not the hot iron).



Keep your fingers moving!  Dont' stay too long on one spot if you can help it. And, try turning your iron down a bit. You might get away without it being so hot. And, you should develop callouses before too long! 

The Jane Banks dress sounds really cute!!! You know what we say, you can make anything with that pattern!!! So, yes, I think it will work!


----------



## eeyore3847

I just want to wish everyone in Texas to be safe and Be careful! 

Lori


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

All of our Texan Disboutiquers STAY SAFE!

I did finish my first Feliz yesterday 2 minutes before I left for work. Took me almost 2 days off and on.

I will try to get Leighanna to model it for me sometime today, so I hope to have pictures posted sometime later.

There were some tricky parts, but the sewing tutorial in ENGLISH really helped! 
I am not sure I like the fabric that I used, but it was inexpensive *ahem*(at least that is what DW thinks! ), and a good learning experience.


----------



## minnie2

LouiesMama said:


> I'm just about finished with the pattern drafting stuff  , and I'm making the sets to send off to the models now (I'm working with the little "simply sweet" girls again  ), and will hopefully be able to knock out the instructions in the next couple of weeks.  I promise this one won't take as long as the bowling shirt (so many things came up - we put our house on the market, Louie got really sick, and I was in a terrible car accident)!  Knock wood, I can just happily write in my new sewing room/office while my very healthy child trashes his new room  .  I'll stay out of the car, too.  Walmart and JoAnn are both walking distance (2.5 miles and 4.5 miles, but both huge and worth the trip   )!


 ? for you could you use stretch material for the peasant top?   I am totally in love with the pattern and I have all these ideas running around in my head of outfits now!  



teresajoy said:


> Were you going to put it with the redondo skirt? I think it's a little bit too much when I've seen them together.


OH NO!  I was thinking some simple leggings or a straight skirt.  nothing wild.  I like bold but that is a bit much!  LOL



Elvis33 said:


> No, DD does not like the Hermosa, though I thought it would look cute with leggings. You might be interested in the farbstudiotantrum group at yahoo. There are group buys for these patterns.


hum I might check them out.  I need to see if Nikki even likes it 1st.  If she does that might have to go on my Christmas wish list LOL



LouiesMama said:


> Gosh, I don't know...I think I told one or two people in PMs, but I don't think I posted about it.  It was a Sunday, and Louie had been REALLY sick with a tummy bug the day before.  We spent the night in the ER, and they got him good and hydrated, and he eventually was able to hold down a popsicle.  We went home, slept a few hours, and then poor DH had to get up and drive Emily (my very cool stepdaughter) home to NY state.  While he was gone, Lou was begging for popsicles.  So as soon as DH got home, I grabbed the keys and headed for the store to get some popsicles.
> 
> I was about a mile from the house, right in the middle of the campus where DH worked as food service director.  I was just driving down the main street, 25 mph, proceeding through a green light and BLAM! - I got whacked!  The car that hit me was a CRV, and it spun, teetered a bit, and flipped over.  I was in a big heavy volvo sedan, so I just sort of stayed put.  The front end crumpled up pretty badly, but I didn't flip or get smushed or anything.  In fact, I didn't really feel anything at the time.
> 
> I got out of my car, and the other driver unlatched her seatbealt, came down on her head, and crawled out of the car.  Turns out she was one of the students at the college.  An ambulance came for her right away - she was OK aside from freaking out about what her dad was going to say about the car.  Anyways, there were lots of witnesses who said she was driving very fast and just made the left right in front of me.  I never even saw her coming  !
> 
> I called DH and said "hear all the sirens? - yep, that's me"!  So he put Lou in the stroller and walked down to meet me.  In the meantime, his head chef and one of the managers came out to make sure I was OK (the manager sent her boyfriend out to get Lou's popsicles  ).  DH got there, and we went through all the stuff with the town police and campus safety etc.  Then they towed the poor volvo away, which totally traumatized Lou  .
> 
> I really felt fine after the accident - shaken up, but physically OK.  I was sore and bruised from the seatbelt over the next few days, but basically fine.  The insurance company gave me a little money for my pain and suffering, and I signed off that I was OK and wouldn't sue or anything.  Well, wouldn't you know, a few days later, I started to notice a weakness in my left arm when I sewed or typed.  It really freaked me out - I though I had some sort of horrible disease or something.  Then I put two and two together and figured out that I my arm probably got screwed up on impact.  I think it is probably a rotator cuff injury (my shoulder clicks and pops like crazy), and I'm trying to work it out by doing exercises and using better posture when typing.  Anyways, I'm definitely feeling better (physically and emotionally), and now I am the proud owner of a volvo station wagon  .
> 
> 
> 
> It is going to be sizes six months through 12, and there will be options for pleated, ruffled, and flounced (circular) skorts  .
> 
> 
> 
> It is WONDERFUL!  I'm in heaven in our giant super JoAnn's!   When we were in CT, we had super JoAnn's, but it seemed more craft-centric, and itwas about a half an hour drive.  I couldn't justify just running out for a certain color thread.  We had a Wal-Mart in the next town over, but the fabric dept. was teeny (probably on the way out, I would guess).  The Towson Wal-Mart is amazing!  It is two stories!  There are separate escalators for people and shopping carts - I've never seen anything like it!  The fabric dept. seems pretty healthy, too.  It has lots of character fabrics, and a big bargain table!


Oh MY!  I am glad you are safe and Louie got his popsicles.  

 I am excited about this skirt!  I love that you make your stuff so versatile!   I can't wait!  Love the size range too.  I am sensing matching skirts for Nikki and my niece!   


PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> All of our Texan Disboutiquers STAY SAFE!
> 
> I did finish my first Feliz yesterday 2 minutes before I left for work. Took me almost 2 days off and on.
> 
> I will try to get Leighanna to model it for me sometime today, so I hope to have pictures posted sometime later.
> 
> There were some tricky parts, but the sewing tutorial in ENGLISH really helped!
> I am not sure I like the fabric that I used, but it was inexpensive *ahem*(at least that is what DW thinks! ), and a good learning experience.


I can't wait to see it!  
 about the DW!  Guys do that too!  Love it!


----------



## Stephres

teresajoy said:


> I have made the YCMT version of the redondo, it went together really easily. I didn't add the ruffles though. I made Lydia's Buzz Lightyear skirt with it and Heather made a My Little POny skirt.
> 
> I know what you mean about the tennis shoes!!! Lydia had gym the first day of school, that's why she was wearing the tennis shoes with her First Day of School EVER dress!  It was NOT a fashion decision!
> 
> (And, thanks for bringing up the subject, because I forgot to explain that when I posted the pictures, and I just KNOW half of you were like, "Oh my goodness, Teresa put brown tennis shoes on Lydia with that cute dress. WHAT was she thinking???!!?)
> 
> Our Foster Tarp catches bunnies too. Poor little cotton tails.



1) Both are those are my favorites. I loved that My Little Pony skirt!

2) I am so happy that they have two opportunities to run around each day (P.E. and recess) but it does limit you fashion-wise!

3) Awww, poor bunnies. How is little Foxy doing?



Elvis33 said:


>



Wow, that is awesome! I think you did great, just perfect!



minnie2 said:


> Scrappy is so cute!  But man he must that squirrl killing issue is kind of gros!



Yes, he is quite lucky he is as cute as he is to be worth all the trouble he causes!



LouiesMama said:


> I'm just about finished with the pattern drafting stuff  , and I'm making the sets to send off to the models now (I'm working with the little "simply sweet" girls again  ), and will hopefully be able to knock out the instructions in the next couple of weeks.  I promise this one won't take as long as the bowling shirt (so many things came up - we put our house on the market, Louie got really sick, and I was in a terrible car accident)!  Knock wood, I can just happily write in my new sewing room/office while my very healthy child trashes his new room  .  I'll stay out of the car, too.  Walmart and JoAnn are both walking distance (2.5 miles and 4.5 miles, but both huge and worth the trip   )!



Oh those models are so cute! I am so happy Louie is better: happy writing. Let me know if you need a proofreader!  



LouiesMama said:


> I really felt fine after the accident - shaken up, but physically OK.  I was sore and bruised from the seatbelt over the next few days, but basically fine.  The insurance company gave me a little money for my pain and suffering, and I signed off that I was OK and wouldn't sue or anything.  Well, wouldn't you know, a few days later, I started to notice a weakness in my left arm when I sewed or typed.  It really freaked me out - I though I had some sort of horrible disease or something.  Then I put two and two together and figured out that I my arm probably got screwed up on impact.  I think it is probably a rotator cuff injury (my shoulder clicks and pops like crazy), and I'm trying to work it out by doing exercises and using better posture when typing.  Anyways, I'm definitely feeling better (physically and emotionally), and now I am the proud owner of a volvo station wagon



I have rotator cuff tears too, probably from a car accident. And it popped up way after the accident. I did some physical therapy to strengthen the muscles around it but I think proper posture helps the most. Good luck, I hope it feels better soon! 



peachygreen said:


> One question though.  Is there anything you can do to keep from scalding your fingers when holding down the material as you iron the seams?  The tips of my fingers are sore from touching the hot material (not the hot iron).



I try to press it with my fingers before I get the iron near it. And then, like Teresa says, keep moving. I move up and down the ironing board to keep the board from getting too hot too.

The dress sounds so cute! Good luck with it.



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I did finish my first Feliz yesterday 2 minutes before I left for work. Took me almost 2 days off and on.
> 
> I will try to get Leighanna to model it for me sometime today, so I hope to have pictures posted sometime later.
> 
> There were some tricky parts, but the sewing tutorial in ENGLISH really helped!
> I am not sure I like the fabric that I used, but it was inexpensive *ahem*(at least that is what DW thinks! ), and a good learning experience.



I'm glad the tutorial helped! Can't wait to see it. I love projects where I learn a lot.

 about DW! You really fit in here perfectly, you know?


----------



## KarenW

peachygreen said:


> One question though.  Is there anything you can do to keep from scalding your fingers when holding down the material as you iron the seams?  The tips of my fingers are sore from touching the hot material (not the hot iron).




I don't know much, but I do know this one!  I use a gardening glove on that hand.  I just keep one near the ironing board.  Okay, I admit, I learned it from my mom (who taught me anything I do actually know about sewing).


----------



## clairemolly

Help needed!
I am running out of time before our trip and am in need of about 1 yd of the purple on white Princess toile fabric.  I want to make Molly a dress for CRT that she will be comfy in but is dressier.  I can't find it anywhere but  and could only find a fat quarter size that I could get in time.  We leave in 22 days!

Does anyone have any they are willing to sell/trade for?  I have the old discontinued striped Tink and some authentic Hancock Minnie dot I can trade for it.  Please, with a "spoonfull of sugar" on top?  I would love you forever and be your best friend (in my best whiny 5 year old voice)


----------



## Piper

I need some opinions. I am making a skirt and T for Lauren (the wish teen-ager.) I am using some hot pink material that has subtle darker pink Tinkerbell shadows and a little sparkle. I was going to go out today and get some solid black to use for the top and middle tiers of the skirt. Ike has changed my plans.

The skirt needs to be mailed by 9/22 and they are expecting massive power outages here--Joanns is not open today--Walmart is very short staffed and only selling essentials (and for some weird reason, fabric isn't considered essential--go figure!) I want to try to make the skirt before I loose power---soooooo---

I have some 1/4 inch black and white gingham, some black with 3/4 inch white dot material and some white with black dot material that I could use along with the pink. I'm thinking that the black with white dots would be the best.

Do you guys think that sounds like something a teenager would like? If not, which one would you choose? Or would you just wait and hope that there will not be 2+ week power outages like they are saying? I need to start really quickly because the first effects (rain and some wind) are supposed to begin around noonish. I am not expecting to loose power that early, but you never know!!


----------



## luvinyou

Piper said:


> I need some opinions. I am making a skirt and T for Lauren (the wish teen-ager.) I am using some hot pink material that has subtle darker pink Tinkerbell shadows and a little sparkle. I was going to go out today and get some solid black to use for the top and middle tiers of the skirt. Ike has changed my plans.
> 
> The skirt needs to be mailed by 9/22 and they are expecting massive power outages here--Joanns is not open today--Walmart is very short staffed and only selling essentials (and for some weird reason, fabric isn't considered essential--go figure!) I want to try to make the skirt before I loose power---soooooo---
> 
> I have some 1/4 inch black and white gingham, some black with 3/4 inch white dot material and some white with black dot material that I could use along with the pink. I'm thinking that the black with white dots would be the best.
> 
> Do you guys think that sounds like something a teenager would like? If not, which one would you choose? Or would you just wait and hope that there will not be 2+ week power outages like they are saying? I need to start really quickly because the first effects (rain and some wind) are supposed to begin around noonish. I am not expecting to loose power that early, but you never know!!



I would go with the black with white dots, as that's what I would like most.  Also I believe it mentioned that she likes dot prints.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Piper said:


> I need some opinions. I am making a skirt and T for Lauren (the wish teen-ager.) I am using some hot pink material that has subtle darker pink Tinkerbell shadows and a little sparkle. I was going to go out today and get some solid black to use for the top and middle tiers of the skirt. Ike has changed my plans.
> 
> The skirt needs to be mailed by 9/22 and they are expecting massive power outages here--Joanns is not open today--Walmart is very short staffed and only selling essentials (and for some weird reason, fabric isn't considered essential--go figure!) I want to try to make the skirt before I loose power---soooooo---
> 
> I have some 1/4 inch black and white gingham, some black with 3/4 inch white dot material and some white with black dot material that I could use along with the pink. I'm thinking that the black with white dots would be the best.
> 
> Do you guys think that sounds like something a teenager would like? If not, which one would you choose? Or would you just wait and hope that there will not be 2+ week power outages like they are saying? I need to start really quickly because the first effects (rain and some wind) are supposed to begin around noonish. I am not expecting to loose power that early, but you never know!!


I think that the black with white dots would work. Hopefully all the electric work trucks that were here are headed your way when the storm lets up. I know we had alot of trucks from Texas so hopefully Louisiana will return the favor. Because of all the different workers that were here we had power restored much quicker than when Rita hit us.


----------



## minnie2

Piper said:


> I need some opinions. I am making a skirt and T for Lauren (the wish teen-ager.) I am using some hot pink material that has subtle darker pink Tinkerbell shadows and a little sparkle. I was going to go out today and get some solid black to use for the top and middle tiers of the skirt. Ike has changed my plans.
> 
> The skirt needs to be mailed by 9/22 and they are expecting massive power outages here--Joanns is not open today--Walmart is very short staffed and only selling essentials (and for some weird reason, fabric isn't considered essential--go figure!) I want to try to make the skirt before I loose power---soooooo---
> 
> I have some 1/4 inch black and white gingham, some black with 3/4 inch white dot material and some white with black dot material that I could use along with the pink. I'm thinking that the black with white dots would be the best.
> 
> Do you guys think that sounds like something a teenager would like? If not, which one would you choose? Or would you just wait and hope that there will not be 2+ week power outages like they are saying? I need to start really quickly because the first effects (rain and some wind) are supposed to begin around noonish. I am not expecting to loose power that early, but you never know!!


First and for most please stay safe!  
I would go with the black and white dot.


----------



## Clutterbug

peachygreen said:


> What kind of velcro would you get to sew to fabric?  most of the velcro I keep finding shows that it is ironable or adhesive.  I would like to use Velcro on my daughters crayon roll as she is 2 and doesn't know how to tie a bow yet.  I figure this way she cna open or close it on her own.



I found sew on velcro at JoAnn's.  I think it was with the elastic and notions.
I think someone here also made scrunchies to hold their crayon rolls and I thought that was a great idea.




lovesdumbo said:


> Everyone in Ikes path please stay safe!
> 
> I don't think I'm brave-just not too smart.   They came in the mail today.  I got Vida in English, Insa in German but found English on line and Isabelle in German only.  I could only find German instructions for the Isabelle online but at least they had some crude photos.  I spent a long time tonight just trying to figure out what the parts were-it helped when I figured out that the tunika was the top and the hose were the pants-pretty smart huh? Now that I sorta know what parts are what I think I can make the top but I don't know about the pants-I think I'll leave off the mock fly if I do try them.  I'm really hoping my SIL remembers more German than she thinks or that my new next door neighbor from the Netherlands speaks German too.  I tried an online translator but got really weird results.



Good luck with the patterns!  I can't wait to see what you make.



LouiesMama said:


> G I think it is probably a rotator cuff injury (my shoulder clicks and pops like crazy), and I'm trying to work it out by doing exercises and using better posture when typing.  Anyways, I'm definitely feeling better (physically and emotionally), and now I am the proud owner of a volvo station wagon  .
> 
> 
> 
> It is going to be sizes six months through 12, and there will be options for pleated, ruffled, and flounced (circular) skorts  .
> 
> 
> 
> It is WONDERFUL!  I'm in heaven in our giant super JoAnn's!   When we were in CT, we had super JoAnn's, but it seemed more craft-centric, and itwas about a half an hour drive.  I couldn't justify just running out for a certain color thread.  We had a Wal-Mart in the next town over, but the fabric dept. was teeny (probably on the way out, I would guess).  The Towson Wal-Mart is amazing!  It is two stories!  There are separate escalators for people and shopping carts - I've never seen anything like it!  The fabric dept. seems pretty healthy, too.  It has lots of character fabrics, and a big bargain table!



 I'm VERY excited about that skort pattern - Megan loves them!  I think she will like the variations that you mentioned.

I hope the exercises do the trick and that your shoulder feels better soon.  Your new stores sound fantastic and how nice that they are so close by.



peachygreen said:


> I think I'm going to try the Portrait Peasant Dress, but lengthen the bodice a little so the skirt starts closer to the waist.  I have a very nice material for the sash that I was going to trim the arms, neck and skirt with.  I will not do the high neck though.  I wonder if I can find a hat in my itty bitty daughters size this time of year.  Easter might have been an easier time to find it.  Do you think that might work as I described it?



That's a cute dress and I think the portrait peasant pattern will work perfectly. 



KarenW said:


> I don't know much, but I do know this one!  I use a gardening glove on that hand.  I just keep one near the ironing board.  Okay, I admit, I learned it from my mom (who taught me anything I do actually know about sewing).



That's a good idea!  of course, I'd never be able to keep track of the glove


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

eyor44 said:


> I am in Picayune. We don't have to worry about storm surge just tornadoes. We went to Beaumont for Katrina and it took 12 hours. Trust me, we had part of New Orleans with us there.
> Now my brother in Beaumont is coming here for Ike, but my brother in Houston is staying put. My niece works for a pet store and she refuses to leave the animals.



I hope all of your family is safe.  How's the coast doing these days?  We haven't gotten to go back for a couple of years now.



LouiesMama said:


> It is going to be sizes six months through 12, and there will be options for pleated, ruffled, and flounced (circular) skorts  .



  That skort sounds great!  I've been thinking about getting a pleated skirt pattern for some corduroy that I have - a skort would be even better.   

I'm glad you were all ok & I hope your shoulder starts to feel better soon.  



peachygreen said:


> I think I'm going to try the Portrait Peasant Dress, but lengthen the bodice a little so the skirt starts closer to the waist.  I have a very nice material for the sash that I was going to trim the arms, neck and skirt with.  I will not do the high neck though.  I wonder if I can find a hat in my itty bitty daughters size this time of year.  Easter might have been an easier time to find it.  Do you think that might work as I described it?



I think it sounds adorable.  I haven't seen any hats since Easter, but I'll let you know if I do.


----------



## t-beri

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I too suffer minky woes. I use it sometimes with reversible pants- it makes such a wonderful option either against the skin or cute and warm looking when on the outside.
> I tried to make a small baby blanket out of a kit and you had to cut a ton of squares and it just SHED EVERYWHERE!


UGH!!!  You know I thought I would be ready to just rush out the door for school so I got dressed before I started sewing and I had light pink minky all over my BLACK shirt and pants 



Piper said:


> I need some opinions. I am making a skirt and T for Lauren (the wish teen-ager.) I am using some hot pink material that has subtle darker pink Tinkerbell shadows and a little sparkle.



Ok, so now I'm not sure if I should use the same tink fabric for her blanket or use something different. 


have you guys seen these Monkey Bar Buddies?  little pants to wear under dresses?
http://www.izzyandash.com/monkey-bar-buddies-black-undershorts-p-2908.html

Well, I've checked in and now I have to get some cereal for the girl and try to get this blanket finished and the last dress cut out so I can sew it after  class. 
...t.


----------



## Cherlynn25

I pray all of our texas friends stay safe! Piper, what an angel you are, worrying about your big give project before the storm! This board has some amazing people!


----------



## Clutterbug

peachygreen said:


> I wonder if I can find a hat in my itty bitty daughters size this time of year.  Easter might have been an easier time to find it.  Do you think that might work as I described it?



I just did a quick Google - Would any of these work? 

http://www.littlemissprincess.com/accessories.htm


----------



## teresajoy

minnie2 said:


> OH NO!  I was thinking some simple leggings or a straight skirt.  nothing wild.  I like bold but that is a bit much!  LOL!



PHEW!!! I was afraid I would offend you there! I think it would look really cute with leggins and or a straight skirt!   



Stephres said:


> 1) Both are those are my favorites. I loved that My Little Pony skirt!
> 
> 2) I am so happy that they have two opportunities to run around each day (P.E. and recess) but it does limit you fashion-wise!
> 
> 3) Awww, poor bunnies. How is little Foxy doing?


1. Thanks! Heather said Tessa wore her MLP skirt to school last week. Lydia wears her Buzz one so much, it's starting to look a bit faded! 
2. It's great they have so much running around time! 
3. Foxy had a bought of diarreah the other week. Brian bought adult cat food for the cats, I don't know if that is what caused it or not. I made him buy kitten food, and now (finally!) he seems to be ok. It was not a week to walk around in your socks, if you know what I mean!   He and Foster seem to be getting along fairly well. Not best buddies, but I do think they actually like each other! 


KarenW said:


> I don't know much, but I do know this one!  I use a gardening glove on that hand.  I just keep one near the ironing board.  Okay, I admit, I learned it from my mom (who taught me anything I do actually know about sewing).


That is a good idea! 



Piper said:


> I need some opinions. I am making a skirt and T for Lauren (the wish teen-ager.) I am using some hot pink material that has subtle darker pink Tinkerbell shadows and a little sparkle. I was going to go out today and get some solid black to use for the top and middle tiers of the skirt. Ike has changed my plans.
> 
> The skirt needs to be mailed by 9/22 and they are expecting massive power outages here--Joanns is not open today--Walmart is very short staffed and only selling essentials (and for some weird reason, fabric isn't considered essential--go figure!) I want to try to make the skirt before I loose power---soooooo---
> 
> I have some 1/4 inch black and white gingham, some black with 3/4 inch white dot material and some white with black dot material that I could use along with the pink. I'm thinking that the black with white dots would be the best.
> 
> Do you guys think that sounds like something a teenager would like? If not, which one would you choose? Or would you just wait and hope that there will not be 2+ week power outages like they are saying? I need to start really quickly because the first effects (rain and some wind) are supposed to begin around noonish. I am not expecting to loose power that early, but you never know!!


Piper, I would do then black with 3/4" white dots. Mary kept saying how much Lauren loved dots, so I think that would be really cute. 



t-beri said:


> UGH!!!  You know I thought I would be ready to just rush out the door for school so I got dressed before I started sewing and I had light pink minky all over my BLACK shirt and pants
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so now I'm not sure if I should use the same tink fabric for her blanket or use something different.
> 
> 
> have you guys seen these Monkey Bar Buddies?  little pants to wear under dresses?
> http://www.izzyandash.com/monkey-bar-buddies-black-undershorts-p-2908.html
> 
> Well, I've checked in and now I have to get some cereal for the girl and try to get this blanket finished and the last dress cut out so I can sew it after  class.
> ...t.



Is the Tink what you had planned on using? If it is, I would still use it. I think she would think it was cool that it matched. But, if you were using something else, use that!

What I'm saying is don't go out and buy something if you have something!

ETA: I've seen the shorts posted on another board, and honestly, I don't get it. I buy little knit shorts for the girls to wear under their dresses for $1 or so on clearance (down from 2 or $3) at Kmart and Walmart, and they work great. What are they charging $16 for???


----------



## snubie

t-beri said:


> have you guys seen these Monkey Bar Buddies?  little pants to wear under dresses?
> http://www.izzyandash.com/monkey-bar-buddies-black-undershorts-p-2908.html



I have not seen these particular brand but I do buy/make Lauren shorts for under all her dresses/skirts.  Leggings seem to be popular this year so I have found them at Walmart, Target, Children's Place, etc and for cheaper than listed at that site.  I also use Carla C's easy fit pants to make matching bloomers if I really want to go overboard.

On another note, my MIL found a chocolate milk shirt at her Walmart in South Central PA.     She said she will put it in the mail today.  Wendy, is it OK if I case you?  I loved the polka dot pants with that shirt.


----------



## peachygreen

Clutterbug said:


> I just did a quick Google - Would any of these work?
> 
> http://www.littlemissprincess.com/accessories.htm



Thanks!  Yes I think one of those might work well.  (of course getting her to wear it might be a different story all together).  


I didn't realize how many folks there were around the Houston Area.  This storm is getting me nervous.  I'm very afraid of what is going to happen out on Galveston Island and around the Bay area.


----------



## t-beri

Yeah, I personally don't care if her undies show, really...but Lily is only 3.  I would think you could find dance type shorts fairly easily, but I saw these in a mom's review in a local paper and thought of the diser's.  

Yes, I had been planning on using the tink for the blanket. BUT the making the baby blanket I'm thinking I'd rather just do fleece...UGH I may change my mind though.
...t.


----------



## peachygreen

Piper said:


> I need some opinions. I am making a skirt and T for Lauren (the wish teen-ager.) I am using some hot pink material that has subtle darker pink Tinkerbell shadows and a little sparkle. I was going to go out today and get some solid black to use for the top and middle tiers of the skirt. Ike has changed my plans.
> 
> The skirt needs to be mailed by 9/22 and they are expecting massive power outages here--Joanns is not open today--Walmart is very short staffed and only selling essentials (and for some weird reason, fabric isn't considered essential--go figure!) I want to try to make the skirt before I loose power---soooooo---
> 
> I have some 1/4 inch black and white gingham, some black with 3/4 inch white dot material and some white with black dot material that I could use along with the pink. I'm thinking that the black with white dots would be the best.
> 
> Do you guys think that sounds like something a teenager would like? If not, which one would you choose? Or would you just wait and hope that there will not be 2+ week power outages like they are saying? I need to start really quickly because the first effects (rain and some wind) are supposed to begin around noonish. I am not expecting to loose power that early, but you never know!!




Yeah I think the people in Wal-mart might have thought I was a little odd for buying some material and a bunch of notions yesterday when everyone else is getting emergency supplies.  Those were my emergency supplies (everything else was already taken care of).  Sorry your wal-mart was not longer selling stuff from the fabric department.  Stay safe and I hope your power isn't out for several weeks.  Fortunately we have a total home generator so we should be okay (as long as we don't lose natural gas too)


----------



## t-beri

snubie said:


> On another note, my MIL found a chocolate milk shirt at her Walmart in South Central PA.     She said she will put it in the mail today.  Wendy, is it OK if I case you?  I loved the polka dot pants with that shirt.



I haven't had any luck finding it either.   Maybe I'll check another walmart on my way home from school.
...t.


----------



## snubie

t-beri said:


> Yeah, I personally don't care if her undies show, really...but Lily is only 3.  I would think you could find dance type shorts fairly easily, but I saw these in a mom's review in a local paper and thought of the diser's.
> 
> Yes, I had been planning on using the tink for the blanket. BUT the making the baby blanket I'm thinking I'd rather just do fleece...UGH I may change my mind though.
> ...t.



Not sure why but DD's undies showing is a pet peeve of mine so I make sure they are covered.  I even did this when she was just in diapers.


----------



## Disney 4 Me

I'm popping in for a quick "hi". I've been working on my girl's Halloween costumes for MNSSHP. If you can remember, Aleah wants Cinderella's pink dress and Heidi wants her blue one. Colby has always said he wants to be Buzz. No problem there, my MIL has a Buzz costume. Well, Aleah wants him to be someone from Cinderella. She first said Prince Charming because then they could be married. He didn't want that, which is ok with me. I don't know that I could do a Prince Charming costume. Then she convinced him to be Lucifer! How would I do that?!?! I tried for Jaq the mouse. At least I could get a red shirt and hat. But he finally decided on Mickey Mouse. I think I'll do the Easy Fit Pants pattern for that one. Shouldn't be too hard. That's about all I have time for. Back to sewing!


----------



## raraloveseeyore

Happy birthday disneylovinfamily!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nikki, have a great day and enjoy every minute. With all my love for a great day, RARA


----------



## teresajoy

t-beri said:


> Yes, I had been planning on using the tink for the blanket. BUT the making the baby blanket I'm thinking I'd rather just do fleece...UGH I may change my mind though.
> ...t.



You use whatever you want T! I'm sure it will turn out great! 

Mary(MAroo) said she wanted to joing the Big Gives after Lauren's is done! So, that is very exciting. She is another jewelry maker! 



Does anyone know when Karen is suppose to be back home???


----------



## minnie2

teresajoy said:


> PHEW!!! I was afraid I would offend you there! I think it would look really cute with leggins and or a straight skirt!


Na no offense!  LOL  

 Ok only my friends on this thread would understand how excited I am !  I GOT A RUFFLER FOOT FOR $9 it was on clearance 705 off at Joanns today!        I have looked there before but every time those nasty Viking people chase me away and say how their stuff won't work with my machine when I tell them what I have.  Well they had this basket on the table with a bunch of ruffler feet in it and the lady was so nice she said it should work but couldn't guarantee it and she even showed me how to attach it!  

 I also got this funky stripped halloween fabric and I am not sure what to make with it.  My 1st thought is a patchwork skirt but Nik already has 2 and wants one for the MVMCP.  I might try a strip work skirt though?


----------



## lovesdumbo

LouiesMama said:


> I really felt fine after the accident - shaken up, but physically OK.  I was sore and bruised from the seatbelt over the next few days, but basically fine.  The insurance company gave me a little money for my pain and suffering, and I signed off that I was OK and wouldn't sue or anything.  Well, wouldn't you know, a few days later, I started to notice a weakness in my left arm when I sewed or typed.  It really freaked me out - I though I had some sort of horrible disease or something.  Then I put two and two together and figured out that I my arm probably got screwed up on impact.  I think it is probably a rotator cuff injury (my shoulder clicks and pops like crazy), and I'm trying to work it out by doing exercises and using better posture when typing.  Anyways, I'm definitely feeling better (physically and emotionally), and now I am the proud owner of a volvo station wagon  .
> 
> 
> 
> It is going to be sizes six months through 12, and there will be options for pleated, ruffled, and flounced (circular) skorts  .
> 
> 
> 
> It is WONDERFUL!  I'm in heaven in our giant super JoAnn's!   When we were in CT, we had super JoAnn's, but it seemed more craft-centric, and itwas about a half an hour drive.  I couldn't justify just running out for a certain color thread.  We had a Wal-Mart in the next town over, but the fabric dept. was teeny (probably on the way out, I would guess).  The Towson Wal-Mart is amazing!  It is two stories!  There are separate escalators for people and shopping carts - I've never seen anything like it!  The fabric dept. seems pretty healthy, too.  It has lots of character fabrics, and a big bargain table!


Hope your shoulder improves.  I've had shoulder problems too.  They stink because you can't get away from the pain-it still hurts when you lie down.  

I wish I had a nice walmart and super JoAnn's near me.  There is a Walmart on my way to work but no fabric.  The next closest Walmart and JoAnn's is in the opposite direction and at least 15 miles from my house.  The nearest super JoAnn's I've never been to must be at least 50 miles.



peachygreen said:


> I think I am starting to get the hang of this whole sewing thing.  I just made my 2nd bag and it was so much easier (and better looking) than my first.  And I just whipped up a skirt for Sea World in about an hour.  Thank you so much to CarlaC's Easy Fit Pants for teaching me about pressing the hems and casing before sewing.  It certainly makes sewing things together much easier.
> 
> One question though.  Is there anything you can do to keep from scalding your fingers when holding down the material as you iron the seams?  The tips of my fingers are sore from touching the hot material (not the hot iron).
> 
> I'll talke pictures tomorrow.  Tomorrow I also plan to start on my Epcot World Showcase outfit.
> I'd really love to have time to work on Megan's Jane outfit for our 1900 Park Fare Breakfast this weekend.  I am modeling it after this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  this is the chalk scene dress from Mary Poppins (for Jane Banks).
> I think I'm going to try the Portrait Peasant Dress, but lengthen the bodice a little so the skirt starts closer to the waist.  I have a very nice material for the sash that I was going to trim the arms, neck and skirt with.  I will not do the high neck though.  I wonder if I can find a hat in my itty bitty daughters size this time of year.  Easter might have been an easier time to find it.  Do you think that might work as I described it?


That sounds really cute!



Piper said:


> I need some opinions. I am making a skirt and T for Lauren (the wish teen-ager.) I am using some hot pink material that has subtle darker pink Tinkerbell shadows and a little sparkle. I was going to go out today and get some solid black to use for the top and middle tiers of the skirt. Ike has changed my plans.
> 
> The skirt needs to be mailed by 9/22 and they are expecting massive power outages here--Joanns is not open today--Walmart is very short staffed and only selling essentials (and for some weird reason, fabric isn't considered essential--go figure!) I want to try to make the skirt before I loose power---soooooo---
> 
> I have some 1/4 inch black and white gingham, some black with 3/4 inch white dot material and some white with black dot material that I could use along with the pink. I'm thinking that the black with white dots would be the best.
> 
> Do you guys think that sounds like something a teenager would like? If not, which one would you choose? Or would you just wait and hope that there will not be 2+ week power outages like they are saying? I need to start really quickly because the first effects (rain and some wind) are supposed to begin around noonish. I am not expecting to loose power that early, but you never know!!


 Stay safe!  I would use dots too.



Clutterbug said:


> Good luck with the patterns!  I can't wait to see what you make.


Thanks!  I can't wait to see them too. 



raraloveseeyore said:


> Happy birthday disneylovinfamily!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## revrob

Piper said:


> I need some opinions. I am making a skirt and T for Lauren (the wish teen-ager.) I am using some hot pink material that has subtle darker pink Tinkerbell shadows and a little sparkle. I was going to go out today and get some solid black to use for the top and middle tiers of the skirt. Ike has changed my plans.
> 
> The skirt needs to be mailed by 9/22 and they are expecting massive power outages here--Joanns is not open today--Walmart is very short staffed and only selling essentials (and for some weird reason, fabric isn't considered essential--go figure!) I want to try to make the skirt before I loose power---soooooo---
> 
> I have some 1/4 inch black and white gingham, some black with 3/4 inch white dot material and some white with black dot material that I could use along with the pink. I'm thinking that the black with white dots would be the best.
> 
> Do you guys think that sounds like something a teenager would like? If not, which one would you choose? Or would you just wait and hope that there will not be 2+ week power outages like they are saying? I need to start really quickly because the first effects (rain and some wind) are supposed to begin around noonish. I am not expecting to loose power that early, but you never know!!




I would use black with white dots, and PLEASE hunker down, and stay safe!


----------



## Piper

I went with a simpler design since Lauren is 15. I was afraid she might not like all the tiers--so just a skirt with a wide ruffle on the bottom. (BTW--I love the set your stitch to the highest setting method of gathering--so easy!!)

Here it is:




Now all I have to do is iron it and find a T that coordinates and get it mailed.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

snubie said:


> Not sure why but DD's undies showing is a pet peeve of mine so I make sure they are covered.  I even did this when she was just in diapers.


I've been covering Jenna's bottom since she was in diapers too. I'm not sure why I just have been.


----------



## teresajoy

Piper said:


> I went with a simpler design since Lauren is 15. I was afraid she might not like all the tiers--so just a skirt with a wide ruffle on the bottom. (BTW--I love the set your stitch to the highest setting method of gathering--so easy!!)
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now all I have to do is iron it and find a T that coordinates and get it mailed.



Piper' that looks perfect. Great job!


----------



## Carrie772

Piper said:


> (BTW--I love the set your stitch to the highest setting method of gathering--so easy!!)



What is this hint?  I must have missed it while I was scrolling down.  Is this the widest stitch length?


----------



## Clutterbug

Piper said:


> I went with a simpler design since Lauren is 15. I was afraid she might not like all the tiers--so just a skirt with a wide ruffle on the bottom. (BTW--I love the set your stitch to the highest setting method of gathering--so easy!!)
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now all I have to do is iron it and find a T that coordinates and get it mailed.



That looks great Piper!  I love the dots.




Carrie772 said:


> What is this hint?  I must have missed it while I was scrolling down.  Is this the widest stitch length?



I think she's referring to gathering.  You set the stitch length to your longest length and then increase the tension to create the gathers.


----------



## Piper

Okay, here are my other 2 big give projects:








I don't know if you can tell that the crayons are triangular and thicker than average. They won't roll while travelling! Perfect for Jonah's little hands.


These are for Nathan, Sam, William and Tucker.  




I only have one shot of these--they have the boy's names on the other side. I tried to match their interests ....and I left the M & M's in them!!! 

Now to get to work on some cutting and pasting for my classroom. I'm trying to keep busy and not worry about what is about to happen here. When I saw that Galveston had already flooded over the 17 foot sea wall before any rain at all had fallen and about 18 hours before the hurricane made landfall, I thought "uh oh--we're in for a ride" and unfortunately I'm afraid it won't be anywhere near as much fun as at WDW!


----------



## revrob

Piper said:


> Okay, here are my other 2 big give projects:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you can tell that the crayons are triangular and thicker than average. They won't roll while travelling! Perfect for Jonah's little hands.
> 
> 
> These are for Nathan, Sam, William and Tucker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have one shot of these--they have the boy's names on the other side. I tried to match their interests ....and I left the M & M's in them!!!
> 
> Now to get to work on some cutting and pasting for my classroom. I'm trying to keep busy and not worry about what is about to happen here. When I saw that Galveston had already flooded over the 17 foot sea wall before any rain at all had fallen and about 18 hours before the hurricane made landfall, I thought "uh oh--we're in for a ride" and unfortunately I'm afraid it won't be anywhere near as much fun as at WDW!



It's smart of you to keep busy right now!  You're right - Galveston is looking pretty rough!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Piper said:


> Okay, here are my other 2 big give projects:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you can tell that the crayons are triangular and thicker than average. They won't roll while travelling! Perfect for Jonah's little hands.
> 
> 
> These are for Nathan, Sam, William and Tucker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have one shot of these--they have the boy's names on the other side. I tried to match their interests ....and I left the M & M's in them!!!
> 
> Now to get to work on some cutting and pasting for my classroom. I'm trying to keep busy and not worry about what is about to happen here. When I saw that Galveston had already flooded over the 17 foot sea wall before any rain at all had fallen and about 18 hours before the hurricane made landfall, I thought "uh oh--we're in for a ride" and unfortunately I'm afraid it won't be anywhere near as much fun as at WDW!


Those are all really cute. Please stay safe. That storm sounds so scarey. It has started clouding up here. They are saying that we are going to experience some flooding as well. I sure hope that it turns out not to be as bad as they are saying.


----------



## teresajoy

Piper said:


> Okay, here are my other 2 big give projects:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you can tell that the crayons are triangular and thicker than average. They won't roll while travelling! Perfect for Jonah's little hands.
> 
> 
> These are for Nathan, Sam, William and Tucker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have one shot of these--they have the boy's names on the other side. I tried to match their interests ....and I left the M & M's in them!!!
> 
> Now to get to work on some cutting and pasting for my classroom. I'm trying to keep busy and not worry about what is about to happen here. When I saw that Galveston had already flooded over the 17 foot sea wall before any rain at all had fallen and about 18 hours before the hurricane made landfall, I thought "uh oh--we're in for a ride" and unfortunately I'm afraid it won't be anywhere near as much fun as at WDW!



Looking good Piper!!! Great idea about the triangle crayons!! 

I hope everyone in the storms path is staying very safe! I am so worried about all of you!


----------



## mrsmiller

Piper said:


> I went with a simpler design since Lauren is 15. I was afraid she might not like all the tiers--so just a skirt with a wide ruffle on the bottom. (BTW--I love the set your stitch to the highest setting method of gathering--so easy!!)
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now all I have to do is iron it and find a T that coordinates and get it mailed.



Love the skirt!!!!!! I just love the contrast ruffle , I am so bad when it comes to combine fabrics together , right now I am doing another Vida case and I cut so many different kind of fabrics  trying to get the "right combination"  and I am not sure if "it would look good together" you have to see my room 


My sister asked me to sew my niece's  sweet fifteen dress   she is so upset that in 14 yrs I've never sewn anything for niece   so now I feel like I have to do something really , really special for her , one of the problems that I have is that my niece is a little in the chubby side and just told me over the phone that she has no intention of dieting or loosing   weight!!!!!  she told me she is happy the way she is 

Considering that I am no professional , and I am very limited to the things I can do  I came out with this simple dress,(it is not an original I've seen it before) but now I am having doubts,  Opinions please!!!!!!







(you guys are more than welcome to give me ideas for the dress!!!!! ) 


Linnette


----------



## minnie2

Piper said:


> Okay, here are my other 2 big give projects:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you can tell that the crayons are triangular and thicker than average. They won't roll while travelling! Perfect for Jonah's little hands.
> 
> 
> These are for Nathan, Sam, William and Tucker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have one shot of these--they have the boy's names on the other side. I tried to match their interests ....and I left the M & M's in them!!!
> 
> Now to get to work on some cutting and pasting for my classroom. I'm trying to keep busy and not worry about what is about to happen here. When I saw that Galveston had already flooded over the 17 foot sea wall before any rain at all had fallen and about 18 hours before the hurricane made landfall, I thought "uh oh--we're in for a ride" and unfortunately I'm afraid it won't be anywhere near as much fun as at WDW!


Really cute!  Please Please stay safe!  Keep us posted because we are going to worry!



mrsmiller said:


> Love the skirt!!!!!! I just love the contrast ruffle , I am so bad when it comes to combine fabrics together , right now I am doing another Vida case and I cut so many different kind of fabrics  trying to get the "right combination"  and I am not sure if "it would look good together" you have to see my room
> 
> 
> My sister asked me to sew my niece's  sweet fifteen dress   she is so upset that in 14 yrs I've never sewn anything for niece   so now I feel like I have to do something really , really special for her , one of the problems that I have is that my niece is a little in the chubby side and just told me over the phone that she has no intention of dieting or loosing   weight!!!!!  she told me she is happy the way she is
> 
> Considering that I am no professional , and I am very limited to the things I can do  I came out with this simple dress,(it is not an original I've seen it before) but now I am having doubts,  Opinions please!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (you guys are more than welcome to give me ideas for the dress!!!!! )
> 
> 
> Linnette


BREATHTAKING!  That said if she is a little on the pooh size side maybe add a wrap to it so it can hide some fluff?  

I do think it is wonderful she is comfortable with her self I wish I could be more like that!  

After you finis it for her feel free to make one for me!   

Oh and what a bout a really fancy bag to go with it???


----------



## peachygreen

Piper said:


> Okay, here are my other 2 big give projects:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you can tell that the crayons are triangular and thicker than average. They won't roll while travelling! Perfect for Jonah's little hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to get to work on some cutting and pasting for my classroom. I'm trying to keep busy and not worry about what is about to happen here. When I saw that Galveston had already flooded over the 17 foot sea wall before any rain at all had fallen and about 18 hours before the hurricane made landfall, I thought "uh oh--we're in for a ride" and unfortunately I'm afraid it won't be anywhere near as much fun as at WDW!



How did you do the holder part of the crayon roll?  I've cut out the main part of my crayon roll, but I haven't sewn it together because I'm tring to figure out how to tie it shut.  I don't want to do a ribbon tie.  

I too am trying to keep busy.  The footage from Galveston has me very worried.  I think we are in for a wild ride.  Its a shame it isn't Mr Toads.


----------



## luvinyou

Piper said:


> Okay, here are my other 2 big give projects:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you can tell that the crayons are triangular and thicker than average. They won't roll while travelling! Perfect for Jonah's little hands.
> 
> 
> These are for Nathan, Sam, William and Tucker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have one shot of these--they have the boy's names on the other side. I tried to match their interests ....and I left the M & M's in them!!!
> 
> Now to get to work on some cutting and pasting for my classroom. I'm trying to keep busy and not worry about what is about to happen here. When I saw that Galveston had already flooded over the 17 foot sea wall before any rain at all had fallen and about 18 hours before the hurricane made landfall, I thought "uh oh--we're in for a ride" and unfortunately I'm afraid it won't be anywhere near as much fun as at WDW!



I love these, and the polka dot tink skirt is so cute!  I like the closure on the crayon roll up, how did you do it?  Elastic and a button?  



mrsmiller said:


> My sister asked me to sew my niece's  sweet fifteen dress   she is so upset that in 14 yrs I've never sewn anything for niece   so now I feel like I have to do something really , really special for her , one of the problems that I have is that my niece is a little in the chubby side and just told me over the phone that she has no intention of dieting or loosing   weight!!!!!  she told me she is happy the way she is
> 
> Considering that I am no professional , and I am very limited to the things I can do  I came out with this simple dress,(it is not an original I've seen it before) but now I am having doubts,  Opinions please!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (you guys are more than welcome to give me ideas for the dress!!!!! )
> 
> 
> Linnette



Looks great.  If she is a little chubby, this is a great style as it seems to flare out after the bust so it will hide a lot


----------



## disneylovinfamily

raraloveseeyore said:


> Happy birthday disneylovinfamily!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Nikki, have a great day and enjoy every minute. With all my love for a great day, RARA



thanks so much!  You know how to make me smile on a bad day!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

mrsmiller said:


> My sister asked me to sew my niece's  sweet fifteen dress   she is so upset that in 14 yrs I've never sewn anything for niece   so now I feel like I have to do something really , really special for her , one of the problems that I have is that my niece is a little in the chubby side and just told me over the phone that she has no intention of dieting or loosing   weight!!!!!  she told me she is happy the way she is
> 
> Considering that I am no professional , and I am very limited to the things I can do  I came out with this simple dress,(it is not an original I've seen it before) but now I am having doubts,  Opinions please!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (you guys are more than welcome to give me ideas for the dress!!!!! )
> 
> 
> Linnette


I think that it will be pretty just like that. I second the idea of adding a wrap and a pretty matching purse. Linnette you need to have more confidence in your sewing ability. You do a wonderful job on everything that you make.


----------



## eeyore3847

clairemolly said:


> Help needed!
> I am running out of time before our trip and am in need of about 1 yd of the purple on white Princess toile fabric.  I want to make Molly a dress for CRT that she will be comfy in but is dressier.  I can't find it anywhere but  and could only find a fat quarter size that I could get in time.  We leave in 22 days!
> 
> Does anyone have any they are willing to sell/trade for?  I have the old discontinued striped Tink and some authentic Hancock Minnie dot I can trade for it.  Please, with a "spoonfull of sugar" on top?  I would love you forever and be your best friend (in my best whiny 5 year old voice)




did you find your fabric??
Lori


----------



## peachygreen

clairemolly said:


> Help needed!
> I am running out of time before our trip and am in need of about 1 yd of the purple on white Princess toile fabric.  I want to make Molly a dress for CRT that she will be comfy in but is dressier.  I can't find it anywhere but  and could only find a fat quarter size that I could get in time.  We leave in 22 days!
> 
> Does anyone have any they are willing to sell/trade for?  I have the old discontinued striped Tink and some authentic Hancock Minnie dot I can trade for it.  Please, with a "spoonfull of sugar" on top?  I would love you forever and be your best friend (in my best whiny 5 year old voice)




IS this what you are looking for?
http://cgi.ebay.com/PRINCESS-toile-...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Piper

peachygreen said:


> How did you do the holder part of the crayon roll? I've cut out the main part of my crayon roll, but I haven't sewn it together because I'm tring to figure out how to tie it shut. I don't want to do a ribbon tie.
> 
> I too am trying to keep busy. The footage from Galveston has me very worried. I think we are in for a wild ride. Its a shame it isn't Mr Toads.


  Just make a tube several times as long as your elastic, slip the elastic in (I sew the ends of the elastic to the ends of the tube for extra stability) then insert it into the side seam of the roll (that has been left open to turn the roll right side out) and sew it shut.  easy-peasy!

Thanks for all the moral support and prayers for out safety--I am hoping it won't be as bad as they think.


----------



## clairemolly

eeyore3847 said:


> did you find your fabric??
> Lori



I have someone sending me what they have.   It should be enough. Thanks!


----------



## clairemolly

peachygreen said:


> IS this what you are looking for?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PRINCESS-toile-...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



I didn't see that one when I checked.   I only found some that were not ending for a while or were not enough.  We leave 3 weeks from tomorrow, so I am getting nervous about getting everything done in time.  Thanks for looking for me!  Stay safe!

 A wonderful Diser is sending me some.


----------



## eeyore3847

clairemolly said:


> I have someone sending me what they have.   It should be enough. Thanks!



not a problem, I think I still have 6 yards of it here.... let me know if you need some.
Lori


----------



## clairemolly

eeyore3847 said:


> not a problem, I think I still have 6 yards of it here.... let me know if you need some.
> Lori



Thanks!  Luckily it is for an a-line for my tiny 9 month old ( only 17 lbs), so I don"t need much.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Piper said:


> Okay, here are my other 2 big give projects:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you can tell that the crayons are triangular and thicker than average.
> :



This is adorable! i have fabric all ready to go to make one (but with rick rack) but just haven't gotten around to cutting and sewing. Its hard with house showings, I have to keep packing everyting back in a closet. My table is in part of my living room- sort of, it's a big open room so multi purpose, but realtor said it all needs to be put away. Obviously she isnt a sewer. anyway....
I want to try a crayon roll up
I have cute flannel to make easy fit pants with ruffled hem.
sunbonnet sue quilt for DD (not due til probably Spring)
I also want to make a quilt for me and DH in the same pattern I did for my parents (elenor burns quarter quilt) if you are curious I posted a photo in the photobucket account.

Oh and by the way, I got a positive pregnancy test today. I was in such doubt I didnt believe it was real for at least a couple hours, then I took a second- a digital and yup- Im really pregnant. It took longer than we expected (about 7-8 cycles). I didnt get my Disney World announcement or even a Cape Cod announcement. But I told DH I want to go out to dinner tonight and couldnt get a babysitter, so DD will come with. I have a present wrapped that I will have her give it to him, inside is a little newborn diaper and a newborn sized outfit with a card that says hes a great dad and she is going to be a really great big sister. its the best I could come up with.

I hope those weathering Ike are okay tonight- God bless you and watch over you!


----------



## billwendy

snubie said:


> On another note, my MIL found a chocolate milk shirt at her Walmart in South Central PA.     She said she will put it in the mail today.  Wendy, is it OK if I case you?  I loved the polka dot pants with that shirt.


 YAY!!! Im so glad you found one!!!! Please feel free to CASE!!!! 



Piper said:


> I went with a simpler design since Lauren is 15. I was afraid she might not like all the tiers--so just a skirt with a wide ruffle on the bottom. (BTW--I love the set your stitch to the highest setting method of gathering--so easy!!)
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now all I have to do is iron it and find a T that coordinates and get it mailed.


 Looks wonderful!!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> This is adorable! i have fabric all ready to go to make one (but with rick rack) but just haven't gotten around to cutting and sewing. Its hard with house showings, I have to keep packing everyting back in a closet. My table is in part of my living room- sort of, it's a big open room so multi purpose, but realtor said it all needs to be put away. Obviously she isnt a sewer. anyway....
> I want to try a crayon roll up
> I have cute flannel to make easy fit pants with ruffled hem.
> sunbonnet sue quilt for DD (not due til probably Spring)
> I also want to make a quilt for me and DH in the same pattern I did for my parents (elenor burns quarter quilt) if you are curious I posted a photo in the photobucket account.
> 
> Oh and by the way, I got a positive pregnancy test today. I was in such doubt I didnt believe it was real for at least a couple hours, then I took a second- a digital and yup- Im really pregnant. It took longer than we expected (about 7-8 cycles). I didnt get my Disney World announcement or even a Cape Cod announcement. But I told DH I want to go out to dinner tonight and couldnt get a babysitter, so DD will come with. I have a present wrapped that I will have her give it to him, inside is a little newborn diaper and a newborn sized outfit with a card that says hes a great dad and she is going to be a really great big sister. its the best I could come up with.
> 
> I hope those weathering Ike are okay tonight- God bless you and watch over you!



Congrads on the new baby!!!! YAY!!!! 

When I do crayon roll ups, I use one of those stretchy pony tail  holders (you know, they are like knit kinda) and just stich an end of it into the side and then they  just have to stretch it around the roll up!! My question is how do you get the spaces perfectly even??????

Praying for those in Ikes patway - My inlaws are supposed to fly home to Austin tomorrow am, do you think they will get cancelled?


----------



## mrsmiller

this is another style that I came out with, 






back





first style with color






the party will be in July (in PR) and  it will be very hot around 100  scared:

so.... number One (strapless yellow) or  number two  (halter style)   I just want to show my sister one drawing and that's it , I do not want the headache of having my sister driving me nuts with too many request   for the dress


thanks 

Linnette


----------



## minnie2

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> This is adorable! i have fabric all ready to go to make one (but with rick rack) but just haven't gotten around to cutting and sewing. Its hard with house showings, I have to keep packing everyting back in a closet. My table is in part of my living room- sort of, it's a big open room so multi purpose, but realtor said it all needs to be put away. Obviously she isnt a sewer. anyway....
> I want to try a crayon roll up
> I have cute flannel to make easy fit pants with ruffled hem.
> sunbonnet sue quilt for DD (not due til probably Spring)
> I also want to make a quilt for me and DH in the same pattern I did for my parents (elenor burns quarter quilt) if you are curious I posted a photo in the photobucket account.
> 
> Oh and by the way, I got a positive pregnancy test today. I was in such doubt I didnt believe it was real for at least a couple hours, then I took a second- a digital and yup- Im really pregnant. It took longer than we expected (about 7-8 cycles). I didnt get my Disney World announcement or even a Cape Cod announcement. But I told DH I want to go out to dinner tonight and couldnt get a babysitter, so DD will come with. I have a present wrapped that I will have her give it to him, inside is a little newborn diaper and a newborn sized outfit with a card that says hes a great dad and she is going to be a really great big sister. its the best I could come up with.
> 
> I hope those weathering Ike are okay tonight- God bless you and watch over you!


Congratulations!  What wonderful news!!!!!!!


mrsmiller said:


> this is another style that I came out with,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first style with color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the party will be in July (in PR) and  it will be very hot around 100  scared:
> 
> so.... number One (strapless yellow) or  number two  (halter style)   I just want to show my sister one drawing and that's it , I do not want the headache of having my sister driving me nuts with too many request   for the dress
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> Linnette



Love them both but for some reason I really love the 1st one you showed us(now the yellow one).  My question is is she the type that will always be pulling and yanking to keep a strapless one up?  If so go with the halter one.  Or maybe add clear straps to it.   Nothing is worse then pulling your dress up all night!  
I love the halter style so much but for some reason with me it doesn't hold the girls and I feel like I am flapping in the breeze then it always hurts my neck because I tie it so tight!  Yeah I know I have issues! 
I can't wait to see this it will be stunning


----------



## Cherlynn25

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> .
> 
> Oh and by the way, I got a positive pregnancy test today. I was in such doubt I didnt believe it was real for at least a couple hours, then I took a second- a digital and yup- Im really pregnant. It took longer than we expected (about 7-8 cycles). I didnt get my Disney World announcement or even a Cape Cod announcement. But I told DH I want to go out to dinner tonight and couldnt get a babysitter, so DD will come with. I have a present wrapped that I will have her give it to him, inside is a little newborn diaper and a newborn sized outfit with a card that says hes a great dad and she is going to be a really great big sister. its the best I could come up with.



*yay! Congrats!!!!! cute idea with the diaper and little outfit *



mrsmiller said:


> this is another style that I came out with,



*I think they are both gorgeous!!! i think for a bigger girl the halter style might be more flattering, but they are both stunning. *


----------



## peachygreen

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> This is adorable! i have fabric all ready to go to make one (but with rick rack) but just haven't gotten around to cutting and sewing. Its hard with house showings, I have to keep packing everyting back in a closet. My table is in part of my living room- sort of, it's a big open room so multi purpose, but realtor said it all needs to be put away. Obviously she isnt a sewer. anyway....
> I want to try a crayon roll up
> I have cute flannel to make easy fit pants with ruffled hem.
> sunbonnet sue quilt for DD (not due til probably Spring)
> I also want to make a quilt for me and DH in the same pattern I did for my parents (elenor burns quarter quilt) if you are curious I posted a photo in the photobucket account.
> 
> Oh and by the way, I got a positive pregnancy test today. I was in such doubt I didnt believe it was real for at least a couple hours, then I took a second- a digital and yup- Im really pregnant. It took longer than we expected (about 7-8 cycles). I didnt get my Disney World announcement or even a Cape Cod announcement. But I told DH I want to go out to dinner tonight and couldnt get a babysitter, so DD will come with. I have a present wrapped that I will have her give it to him, inside is a little newborn diaper and a newborn sized outfit with a card that says hes a great dad and she is going to be a really great big sister. its the best I could come up with.
> 
> I hope those weathering Ike are okay tonight- God bless you and watch over you!




Congratulations! That is wonderful news.

Thank you for your prayers.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Nicole-Congratulations on the new addition. I hope all goes well for you and that is a cute idea to tell you DH.


----------



## kjbrown

Here's another bucket hat I made.  This one was for DD.  It's Dora in case you can't see it...








Congrats to the new addition!


----------



## eeyore3847

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Oh and by the way, I got a positive pregnancy test today. I was in such doubt I didnt believe it was real for at least a couple hours, then I took a second- a digital and yup- Im really pregnant. It took longer than we expected (about 7-8 cycles). I didnt get my Disney World announcement or even a Cape Cod announcement. But I told DH I want to go out to dinner tonight and couldnt get a babysitter, so DD will come with. I have a present wrapped that I will have her give it to him, inside is a little newborn diaper and a newborn sized outfit with a card that says hes a great dad and she is going to be a really great big sister. its the best I could come up with.
> 
> I hope those weathering Ike are okay tonight- God bless you and watch over you!




WOO HOO CONGRATS !
Lori


----------



## kstgelais4

LisaZoe said:


> You should buy a bunch to list when it's discontinued again.
> 
> So, here are my current Vida projects - neither are done because my sewing machine stopped working.  I guess I can't put off buying a new one now.


I love them both, but the Smurfette is so nostalgic to me. It brings back fond memories. 


LouiesMama said:


> My patternmaking book only goes down to size 3, so I used the size charts in "Simply the Best Sewing Book" by Simplicity.  Their measurements for each size (chest/waist/hip) in inches are as follows:
> 
> 0.5 - 19/19/20 (six months)
> 1 - 20/19.5/21
> 2 - 21/20/22
> 3 - 22/20.5/23
> 
> If you are using a commercial pattern, you might want to check the measurements they use for each size just to make sure they correspond (if the measurements aren't on the pattern, you can find them in the pattern book or on the company's website).
> 
> So here are the numbers I came up with:
> 
> 
> Size 3 down to size 2 - scaling set to 95%
> Size 3 down to size 1 - scaling set to 91%
> Size 3 down to size 0.5 - scaling set to 86%
> 
> Size 2 down to size 1 - scaling set to 95%
> Size 2 down to size 0.5 - scaling set to 91%
> Size 2 down to size 0 - scaling set to 86%
> 
> Size 1 down to size 0.5 - scaling set to 95%
> Size 1 down to size 0 - scaling set to 90%
> 
> I based the newborn size 0 on a chest measurement of 18" (this one is for you, T  ).
> 
> So it seems like (at least for the tiny sizes) the general rule of thumb is:
> 
> Shrinking 1 size - scaling set to 95%
> Shrinking 2 sizes - scaling set to 91%
> Shrinking 3 sizes - scaling set to 86%


You are simply incredible!



KarenW said:


> Hi, All!  I have been lurking for a long while and am in total awe of all the wonderful designs on here.   I tried sewing when my DD12 was young, but hated the patterns.  It seemed more trouble than it was worth and I had to have so much help from my mom that I ended up quitting after making just a few things.  I was reinspired by this thread awhile back and love the patterns on youcanmakethis, even though all I have made are several of the easy fit pants for DS8.  He was so excited by them!  I made him two pj shorts and three regular (transformers, (his favorite), blue flames, and plaid).  We are in the process of adopting a little girl - no match yet, but have finished all classes and our homestudy- so I have a wish list of patterns and a fairly large stack of fabric.  My sister says I am on fabric restriction!!
> So, after that rather long intro, I need some help.  I have booked a rather last minute cruise (only six weeks to plan!) and for pirate night I would like to make pirate mickey head appliques on t-shirts.  I have decided that I am not quite ready for the regular applique, so I would like to make the kind where you sew a regular stitch around the outside and then it frays a little - is there a name for this?  My question is this - do you make the heatbond lite go all the way to the edge of the material?  It seems like it wouldn't fray that way?  Also, would you sew on the head first and then the bandanna (red w/ white dots) or the bandanna to the head and then the head to the t-shirt?  I am thinking I will sew on the eye patch before attaching the head to the shirt, but I am not sure about the other parts.  And would I still need the stabilizer on the back of the shirt?
> Wow!  That turned out longer than I thought.  I hope I made sense!
> Thank you for any help!
> Karen W


Welcome!



Twins+2more said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Funeral is over IT WAS SO HARD, and the girls keep asking a lot of questions.  Were getting along though.
> 
> Hi cathy.
> 
> Today is my birthday !  Husband got me a cake for after dinner.
> 
> Going to go get the girls from school now.
> 
> Thanks for the prayers everyone, and for just being there.


Happy Birthday!



Stephres said:


> Let me tell you the story of this dress.
> 
> I was watching all these beautiful vida dresses, thinking somewhere in my mind, that I bought this pattern and never had the guts to try it. After seeing glorib's cute Halloween dress I couldn't stand it. I rummaged in my closet and found it: it was the marieke pattern! Oh no! So similar but different.
> 
> So I decided to try it. I had two corduroy fabrics I got cheap at wal-mart (the fabric manager told me some ladies requested corduroy last year and she ordered it and they never came back!). I even found a sew-along tutorial with pictures to help me.
> 
> I finished it and it was too short. It is really weird, because I thought I read that the length was 24 inches but it was clearly not (which I probably could have figured out from the pattern, but I am a little math-challenged). No matter, I will put a ruffle on it. Of course, I have to be difficult and do knife pleats but I didn't want to gather all that corduroy (even though it is pretty thin). I had to run to JoAnns and get some mitten clips so I took a shower (I was sewing in my sweaty tennis clothes, so I think I have you all pj-wearers beat!) and when I got out Scrappy brought me something and laid it at my feet.
> 
> A dead squirrel! Apparently a baby fell out of the nest and Scrappy killed it. Oh I was mad! I am running around in robe trying to figure out what to do: should I try a dustpan? That was a little too close to the deadness for my comfort. Should I call the neighbor? He is a police detective home on disability. That would mean I would have to get dressed first and walk back and forth over the dead squirrel.
> 
> I got a shovel and removed the poor squirrel (I know you guys were on the edge of your seats).
> 
> I finally got the jumper finished and I am hoping she will wear it for school pictures next week. It doesn't look too homemade for school pictures, do you think?


Ewww. gross scrappy! I love this dress. It came out great Steph!



ncmomof2 said:


> I have been watching everyday but have not posted much.  Everything has been wonderful!  I have been pretty tired since finding out I am pregnant with number 4!  I know, I am nuts.   We are waiting for the trip to tell the kids.  They are going to wonder why mommy is not riding the rollercoaster!  I will be nine weeks when we leave.  I am bummed that I wont be able to go on all the rides but at least this way we can go back next Sept!


I don't think you are crazy! We have 5 and aren't done. CONGRATS! Here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy.


mrsmiller said:


> Love the skirt!!!!!! I just love the contrast ruffle , I am so bad when it comes to combine fabrics together , right now I am doing another Vida case and I cut so many different kind of fabrics  trying to get the "right combination"  and I am not sure if "it would look good together" you have to see my room
> 
> 
> My sister asked me to sew my niece's  sweet fifteen dress   she is so upset that in 14 yrs I've never sewn anything for niece   so now I feel like I have to do something really , really special for her , one of the problems that I have is that my niece is a little in the chubby side and just told me over the phone that she has no intention of dieting or loosing   weight!!!!!  she told me she is happy the way she is
> 
> Considering that I am no professional , and I am very limited to the things I can do  I came out with this simple dress,(it is not an original I've seen it before) but now I am having doubts,  Opinions please!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (you guys are more than welcome to give me ideas for the dress!!!!! )
> 
> 
> Linnette


Wow I really like this sketch. If the gown comes out anything like this it will be gorgeous!


----------



## kstgelais4

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Oh and by the way, I got a positive pregnancy test today. I was in such doubt I didnt believe it was real for at least a couple hours, then I took a second- a digital and yup- Im really pregnant. It took longer than we expected (about 7-8 cycles). I didnt get my Disney World announcement or even a Cape Cod announcement. But I told DH I want to go out to dinner tonight and couldnt get a babysitter, so DD will come with. I have a present wrapped that I will have her give it to him, inside is a little newborn diaper and a newborn sized outfit with a card that says hes a great dad and she is going to be a really great big sister. its the best I could come up with.
> 
> I hope those weathering Ike are okay tonight- God bless you and watch over you!



Congrats! I hope you also have a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## peachygreen

Just wanted to check in.  They eye just passed over us and we are now on the back end of the storm.  So far we have lost a tree in the yard, power (minus the generator) and have some water in the yard.  We are doing okay, but there is still a lot of storm left to come through here.  

I hope everyone else in the Houston area is doing okay.

I spent most of the night working on my Epcot Dress.  I'm not 100% certain I like it though.  I might have to take part of it out and change panels.  We'll see.


----------



## kimmylaj

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> This is adorable! i have fabric all ready to go to make one (but with rick rack) but just haven't gotten around to cutting and sewing. Its hard with house showings, I have to keep packing everyting back in a closet. My table is in part of my living room- sort of, it's a big open room so multi purpose, but realtor said it all needs to be put away. Obviously she isnt a sewer. anyway....
> I want to try a crayon roll up
> I have cute flannel to make easy fit pants with ruffled hem.
> sunbonnet sue quilt for DD (not due til probably Spring)
> I also want to make a quilt for me and DH in the same pattern I did for my parents (elenor burns quarter quilt) if you are curious I posted a photo in the photobucket account.
> 
> Oh and by the way, I got a positive pregnancy test today. I was in such doubt I didnt believe it was real for at least a couple hours, then I took a second- a digital and yup- Im really pregnant. It took longer than we expected (about 7-8 cycles). I didnt get my Disney World announcement or even a Cape Cod announcement. But I told DH I want to go out to dinner tonight and couldnt get a babysitter, so DD will come with. I have a present wrapped that I will have her give it to him, inside is a little newborn diaper and a newborn sized outfit with a card that says hes a great dad and she is going to be a really great big sister. its the best I could come up with.
> 
> I hope those weathering Ike are okay tonight- God bless you and watch over you!



congratulations


----------



## Clutterbug

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Oh and by the way, I got a positive pregnancy test today. I was in such doubt I didnt believe it was real for at least a couple hours, then I took a second- a digital and yup- Im really pregnant. It took longer than we expected (about 7-8 cycles). I didnt get my Disney World announcement or even a Cape Cod announcement. But I told DH I want to go out to dinner tonight and couldnt get a babysitter, so DD will come with. I have a present wrapped that I will have her give it to him, inside is a little newborn diaper and a newborn sized outfit with a card that says hes a great dad and she is going to be a really great big sister. its the best I could come up with.



Congratulations!!  I hope you have a happy and heathy 9 months!



mrsmiller said:


> this is another style that I came out with,



Thsy are both gorgeous Linette.  I think the strapless looks more "sweet 15", but I also wonder if she will be able to keep it up without pulling and tugging.  The halter style would be more modest.



kjbrown said:


> Here's another bucket hat I made.  This one was for DD.  It's Dora in case you can't see it...



CUTE!


----------



## Clutterbug

In the middle of having my dining room (i.e. sewing area) torn apart, I decided to make Megan an outfit for her school pictures.  I used the YCMT round neck pattern and Easy Fit Pants.  Excuse the mess...


----------



## MegaWoman

Bonjour les filles!

So we're still house hunting, it's a challenge with DH travelling and the kids and I were sick this week.  We've looked at lots of homes, but the ones that have a sewing machine set out and obviously used made me love them more!  But then DH has to go and spoil it by pointing out the LARGE leak in the basement, or the serious need for a new roof . . .

Anyway - how is sewing with corduroy?  I want to make the kids some school clothes, but I've never sewn anything heavier than cotton.  I should at least buy the fabric now, and get started once we find a house, right?

I wish I had time to comment on everyone's AMAZING creations, so here's a blanket "C'est Mangnifique!!"

And to all of you in a storms' path, please stay safe, you can finish sewing later!!!

Stephanie


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Clutterbug said:


> In the middle of having my dining room (i.e. sewing area) torn apart, I decided to make Megan an outfit for her school pictures.  I used the YCMT round neck pattern and Easy Fit Pants.  Excuse the mess...


That is very cute. Those are going to be some cute school pictures.


----------



## snubie

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Oh and by the way, I got a positive pregnancy test today. I was in such doubt I didnt believe it was real for at least a couple hours, then I took a second- a digital and yup- Im really pregnant. It took longer than we expected (about 7-8 cycles). I didnt get my Disney World announcement or even a Cape Cod announcement. But I told DH I want to go out to dinner tonight and couldnt get a babysitter, so DD will come with. I have a present wrapped that I will have her give it to him, inside is a little newborn diaper and a newborn sized outfit with a card that says hes a great dad and she is going to be a really great big sister. its the best I could come up with.



CONGRATS to you and your family.


----------



## LisaZoe

Linette, I think both sketches are great. I think the yellow one would be beautiful and agree it would be a good option to add loops so invisible straps that could be added if needed. There are some very pretty straps with bling available that would add a little extra sparkle to her shoulders without being too much for her quinceañera. 



MegaWoman said:


> Anyway - how is sewing with corduroy?  I want to make the kids some school clothes, but I've never sewn anything heavier than cotton.  I should at least buy the fabric now, and get started once we find a house, right?
> 
> Stephanie



There are some corduroy that are about the same weight as quilter's cotton. I love working with those because they are so soft and add a wonderful texture. The only thing different is that most corduroy has a nap so you'd want to be sure all pattern pieces are cut with the nap. Also, cutting out the fabric is messier because the cut edges loose the "fluff" of the cords. It's not as bad as working with faux fur but those little things seem to get everywhere.


----------



## delmar411

is there a way to ask someone on this thread if they can sew a dress for you?  I can't sew at all but DD wants a giselle dress and the girl who was going to make her it was in a horrible car accident this summer and is unable to sit and sew.  

It was supposed to be the curtain dress (with as close as possible fabric) made in a child's size but pretty much authentic looking.

Anyway if there is anyone on this thread interested in the challenge please please please PM me!   

Thanks!!!


----------



## Piper

Just a note to let you know that I'm OK.  I  am one of the few that hasn't lost power.  I did have about an inch of water come about 4 feet into my living room, but I mopped it up and everything is somewhat back to normal.  

My sister lost most of her roof and her bedroom ceiling is about to fall (her carpet is soaked in that room) and she lost parts of her fence.  She has no power, but they are safe.

One of the people I work with evacuated so I don't know about her home, but another one lost shingles and power and a third lost power and has a leak in her bathroom ceiling.  

Compared with most people, I was very lucky!


----------



## teresajoy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Oh and by the way, I got a positive pregnancy test today. I was in such doubt I didnt believe it was real for at least a couple hours, then I took a second- a digital and yup- Im really pregnant. It took longer than we expected (about 7-8 cycles). I didnt get my Disney World announcement or even a Cape Cod announcement. But I told DH I want to go out to dinner tonight and couldnt get a babysitter, so DD will come with. I have a present wrapped that I will have her give it to him, inside is a little newborn diaper and a newborn sized outfit with a card that says hes a great dad and she is going to be a really great big sister. its the best I could come up with.
> 
> I hope those weathering Ike are okay tonight- God bless you and watch over you!


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!              


mrsmiller said:


> this is another style that I came out with,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette


I would probably go with the halter style, just make sure it isn't too low cut for a 15 year old. You always make amazing things Linnette, she is going to love whatever you make her! And if she doesn't, she's nuts! 


kjbrown said:


> Here's another bucket hat I made.  This one was for DD.  It's Dora in case you can't see it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to the new addition!


That is really cute!!!! Lydia says she likes it too! 


peachygreen said:


> Just wanted to check in.  They eye just passed over us and we are now on the back end of the storm.  So far we have lost a tree in the yard, power (minus the generator) and have some water in the yard.  We are doing okay, but there is still a lot of storm left to come through here.
> 
> I hope everyone else in the Houston area is doing okay.
> 
> I spent most of the night working on my Epcot Dress.  I'm not 100% certain I like it though.  I might have to take part of it out and change panels.  We'll see.


I hope you continue to stay safe!  



Clutterbug said:


> In the middle of having my dining room (i.e. sewing area) torn apart, I decided to make Megan an outfit for her school pictures.  I used the YCMT round neck pattern and Easy Fit Pants.  Excuse the mess...


SO CUTE!!!! That turned out really cute! 


delmar411 said:


> is there a way to ask someone on this thread if they can sew a dress for you?  I can't sew at all but DD wants a giselle dress and the girl who was going to make her it was in a horrible car accident this summer and is unable to sit and sew.
> 
> It was supposed to be the curtain dress (with as close as possible fabric) made in a child's size but pretty much authentic looking.
> 
> Anyway if there is anyone on this thread interested in the challenge please please please PM me!
> 
> Thanks!!!


I PMed you.  



Piper said:


> Just a note to let you know that I'm OK.  I  am one of the few that hasn't lost power.  I did have about an inch of water come about 4 feet into my living room, but I mopped it up and everything is somewhat back to normal.
> 
> My sister lost most of her roof and her bedroom ceiling is about to fall (her carpet is soaked in that room) and she lost parts of her fence.  She has no power, but they are safe.
> 
> One of the people I work with evacuated so I don't know about her home, but another one lost shingles and power and a third lost power and has a leak in her bathroom ceiling.
> 
> Compared with most people, I was very lucky!



Thank you for checking in with us Piper! It sounds like your sister's house sustained a lot of damage. I hope she stays ok too.


----------



## t-beri

I am so glad that you guys are safe!  I know the damage is heart breaking, I've been there.  The important thing is that you are safe!  I will be thinking of all of you as your communities and families recover from this hurricane.
...t.


----------



## LisaZoe

Everyone in the hurricane affected areas, I hope you made it through safely and with little property damage.


I'm still hooked on Vida. I felt I needed to spend some time getting used to my new sewing machine so I decided to try something a bit different. It's not quite done but I love how it's coming out, very dramatic but fun (I hope ).



















I'm still trying to decide on the fabric for the ruffles and straps as well as the buttons. I changed the back bodice to make it identical to the front so the dress will be reversible as a fun way to let the child decide which face should be in front.


----------



## tadamom

LisaZoe said:


> Everyone in the hurricane affected areas, I hope you made it through safely and with little property damage.
> 
> 
> I'm still hooked on Vida. I felt I needed to spend some time getting used to my new sewing machine so I decided to try something a bit different. It's not quite done but I love how it's coming out, very dramatic but fun (I hope ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to decide on the fabric for the ruffles and straps as well as the buttons. I changed the back bodice to make it identical to the front so the dress will be reversible as a fun way to let the child decide which face should be in front.



No making these pics smaller!  Lisa...this is STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You are soooooooo talented.  I love that the Evil Queen will reverse to the Hag -- awesome!


----------



## Carrie772

LisaZoe said:


> I'm still trying to decide on the fabric for the ruffles and straps as well as the buttons. I changed the back bodice to make it identical to the front so the dress will be reversible as a fun way to let the child decide which face should be in front.



I love how this reminds me of Snow White's ride in WDW.  One side, she's "beautiful";  other side, she's creepy.


----------



## revrob

LisaZoe said:


> Everyone in the hurricane affected areas, I hope you made it through safely and with little property damage.
> 
> 
> I'm still hooked on Vida. I felt I needed to spend some time getting used to my new sewing machine so I decided to try something a bit different. It's not quite done but I love how it's coming out, very dramatic but fun (I hope ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to decide on the fabric for the ruffles and straps as well as the buttons. I changed the back bodice to make it identical to the front so the dress will be reversible as a fun way to let the child decide which face should be in front.




AMAZING!  As always!  Only you could make the Evil Queen and the hag beautiful!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Just a quick check-in...we survived the storm at a hotel in the north-west part of Houston.   The wind was pretty scary, so I can only imagine what it would have been like if we didn't evacuate.   We are still here at the hotel and just gotten power back not too long ago, and plan on going home tomorrow, so we have no idea if there are any damage done to our house.  The damage done to Galveston and some other parts of Houston are really heart breaking and will take a while to recover.    

I will check in again once we get back and hope that everyone else stayed safe!


----------



## longaberger_lara

LisaZoe said:


> Everyone in the hurricane affected areas, I hope you made it through safely and with little property damage.
> 
> 
> I'm still hooked on Vida. I felt I needed to spend some time getting used to my new sewing machine so I decided to try something a bit different. It's not quite done but I love how it's coming out, very dramatic but fun (I hope ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to decide on the fabric for the ruffles and straps as well as the buttons. I changed the back bodice to make it identical to the front so the dress will be reversible as a fun way to let the child decide which face should be in front.



Lisa, that is just amazing!  I'm in complete awe of your talent!


----------



## jennwdw

LisaZoe said:


> Everyone in the hurricane affected areas, I hope you made it through safely and with little property damage.
> 
> 
> I'm still hooked on Vida. I felt I needed to spend some time getting used to my new sewing machine so I decided to try something a bit different. It's not quite done but I love how it's coming out, very dramatic but fun (I hope ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to decide on the fabric for the ruffles and straps as well as the buttons. I changed the back bodice to make it identical to the front so the dress will be reversible as a fun way to let the child decide which face should be in front.



I am coming out of my lurking mode (I use to check in regularly) and I have to say this is pretty fantastic!!!  I think you have an absolute winner!


----------



## jessica52877

I am so glad that all our Texans are checking in and doing relatively okay. We'll be praying for you and everyone in the area.

Lisa, I really like that!


----------



## MegaWoman

LisaZoe said:


> There are some corduroy that are about the same weight as quilter's cotton. I love working with those because they are so soft and add a wonderful texture. The only thing different is that most corduroy has a nap so you'd want to be sure all pattern pieces are cut with the nap. Also, cutting out the fabric is messier because the cut edges loose the "fluff" of the cords. It's not as bad as working with faux fur but those little things seem to get everywhere.




Oooh, thanks so much! And I wanted to let you know that your appliques are incredible!  So awe-inspiring.

Stephanie


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Piper said:


> Just a note to let you know that I'm OK.  I  am one of the few that hasn't lost power.  I did have about an inch of water come about 4 feet into my living room, but I mopped it up and everything is somewhat back to normal.
> 
> My sister lost most of her roof and her bedroom ceiling is about to fall (her carpet is soaked in that room) and she lost parts of her fence.  She has no power, but they are safe.
> 
> One of the people I work with evacuated so I don't know about her home, but another one lost shingles and power and a third lost power and has a leak in her bathroom ceiling.
> 
> Compared with most people, I was very lucky!


I'm so glad that you checked in. I was so worried about all of the Texas people. 


LisaZoe said:


> Everyone in the hurricane affected areas, I hope you made it through safely and with little property damage.
> 
> 
> I'm still hooked on Vida. I felt I needed to spend some time getting used to my new sewing machine so I decided to try something a bit different. It's not quite done but I love how it's coming out, very dramatic but fun (I hope ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to decide on the fabric for the ruffles and straps as well as the buttons. I changed the back bodice to make it identical to the front so the dress will be reversible as a fun way to let the child decide which face should be in front.


That is beautiful and very cool.


I'm glad that so far the Texas people are doing ok. I hope that each of you still stays safe.


----------



## PrincessEM&Me

Its taken some time to catch up on my reading here but it was fun.  
No sewing for me this weekend.  DD had a Brownie camp out.  Its raining so we got to sleep in motor home LOL No wilderness girls here LOL

Tinalala  great back to school outfits, book cover (fabric too!) and stand by DH  nice!

ClairMolly  first day of K is so cute  love the one after school with umbrella; nice bright colors on Mollys outfits.  I see Tink on crayon rolls and bag  great job!

Goofydoo  thats your first sewing project?! Great job!  And the gown is cute too

CastleCreations (Elisa)  Love the MM dress and all the various creative touches

Twob4Him  interesting pictures of the waves.  Stay safe.

LouiesMomma  Cute skort!  I love this. It is so hard to find them for DD that actually keep her covered when bending over, etc.  I like them longer knee or a bit below, to give grow room. With shorts shorter LOL  She wears uniforms to school and these are a nice alternative in warm weather.  Looking forward to seeing your pattern completed!

PrincessLeighsDaddy  guess I need to see if my JoAnns has dot fabrics out now as they didnt last week.  Great deal on the Mr. Potato Head tee

Xdanielleax  like your fabric choices for AK outfit  cute on too!   Glad your DH made it home safe and in good time for your trip. Have fun!

RevRob  BEAUTIFUL CINDY DRESS! Asked my DD if she liked it and she said YES
Princess crown top is cute too

TeresaJoy  Happy Anniversary!

Gloria  Ella is a doll!  Love the dressclips clever idea

BillWendy  congrats on anniversary trip!  We are doing one also, in Feb  That chocolaty outfit is too cute!

Mommy2JulietJocelyn  all your outfits look great.  I really like the shoe covers as DD wants some (taller) for her Word Girl costume.  

Jajone  looks great  I see trip excitement in those eyes!

Danicaw  Like the colors/print of your Hawaiian fabric.  No, not too much Pooh!

Jham  good news about machine!

Tadamom  Bee-utiful outfit!

HeaterSue  glad  you added to your TRmore reading material!

Minnie2  love the purse; have same fabric; do you worry about it getting wet at parks?  Cute cars shirt and MM skirt set

Travelingal  Love the M&M costumes

Kpgriffin  prayers;  Pooh toile I love too.  DDs so pretty

Aimeeg  your Cindy carriage dress is fab

Linette  enjoyed your before and after Vida style dress pics.  Your concept drawings are lovely in themselves. You should frame some for your sewing area.

Snubie  Nice Epcot fabric; sorry youre not liking how it came out.  I have some around the world fabric in blue that I think is so cute and DD does not like it  oh, well!

100AcrePrincess  what a fun party! Love the tutu pic 

Disneylovinfam  great outfits; brown one is my fav; YEAH on your trip! And Happy Birthday

Clared  creative MM!

LisaZoe  love your latest, esp. Alice

MoonksMom  vintage aprons are so fun; interesting excerpt

Michelle  -  

Stephres  What a day! And all you wanted to do was sewcute dress!

NCMom  MM bag is so cute

Eeyore  cute outfits; Belle for me!

Elvis33  what a fun skirt!

PeachyGreen  cant wait to see your Mary Popins outfit

T-Beri  yes, Ive heard of the Monkey Bar Buddies; we have a store that sells them about 30 min away. A friend bought some there but nothing extra special.  I try to find them at Kohls, Target etc on sale and buy Lands End if I must (considering price)

Piper  YEAH! Your done and its cute; great idea using the tri crayons; stay safe; glad those you know are safe in spite of the awful damage

Eyeore4Ever  CONGRATS!

KJBrown  like the hat; cute model

Clutterbug  Megan looks like shes have fun in her new outifit; that blue is her color


----------



## Jen117

I have a question on applique...  What needle size do you find works the best.  I have experimented a lot and am still not quite sure which works the best for me.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stephres

Tinka_Belle said:


> I've been covering Jenna's bottom since she was in diapers too. I'm not sure why I just have been.



I remember buying panties to put over diapers because little Megan liked to take everything off at the first opportunity!  



Piper said:


>



So cute! I am glad you made it safely through the storm, so sorry about your sister.



mrsmiller said:


>



I like them both! I am sure whatever you pick will turn out great!



kjbrown said:


>



Cute: I love it!



kstgelais4 said:


> I Ewww. gross scrappy! I love this dress. It came out great Steph!



Thanks!



Clutterbug said:


>



Hey, you and I both picked blue for our Megans' school pictures! I love the dots!



MegaWoman said:


> Anyway - how is sewing with corduroy?  I want to make the kids some school clothes, but I've never sewn anything heavier than cotton.  I should at least buy the fabric now, and get started once we find a house, right?



Good luck with the house hunting!

The only bad thing about corduroy is that I find it is harder to slip between your fingers than regular cotton. And like Lisa said, make sure the nap is running the right direction. 



LisaZoe said:


>



Love the reversible idea! Great work, as always. My vida pattern came in the mail yesterday and Megan has already been window shopping and she would like Lily's Hello Kitty Halloween dress that Jeanne made. Wish me luck!

And I wanted to make her a Snow White costume for Halloween but she says she will wear her blankie on her head and be a pink (ratty) ghost!  What will the neighbors think? Well, I have a month and a half to talk her out of it!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Now I am really freaking out....my neighbor just called and told us that the room on their house caved in, and the same thing happened to their neighbor on the other side.   Now I am really worried...we also lost the fence in between our yard, the shutters to our front windows but she said as far as she can tell, she can't see any missing shingles on our house so we might have been spared.  THey had a key to the main door to our house, but unfortunately, we had storm door put in and forgot to give them a set of the keys to the storm door, so they couldn't make it inside to check for us.  Also no power where we are...so please say a little prayer for us, and everyone else affected.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Now I am really freaking out....my neighbor just called and told us that the room on their house caved in, and the same thing happened to their neighbor on the other side.   Now I am really worried...we also lost the fence in between our yard, the shutters to our front windows but she said as far as she can tell, she can't see any missing shingles on our house so we might have been spared.  THey had a key to the main door to our house, but unfortunately, we had storm door put in and forgot to give them a set of the keys to the storm door, so they couldn't make it inside to check for us.  Also no power where we are...so please say a little prayer for us, and everyone else affected.



Oh Jenny I pray your home weathered the storm well!!


----------



## kimmylaj

LisaZoe said:


> Everyone in the hurricane affected areas, I hope you made it through safely and with little property damage.
> 
> 
> I'm still hooked on Vida. I felt I needed to spend some time getting used to my new sewing machine so I decided to try something a bit different. It's not quite done but I love how it's coming out, very dramatic but fun (I hope ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to decide on the fabric for the ruffles and straps as well as the buttons. I changed the back bodice to make it identical to the front so the dress will be reversible as a fun way to let the child decide which face should be in front.


please tell me you can make this in an adult size i want to wear it . it is phenomenal.


----------



## HeatherSue

Hey guys! 

I've been having fun playing with my new embroidery machine for the last few days.  I embroidered some names onto pillowcases for the Big Give and digitized my very first design.  It's a Mickey head, of course.   Then, I digitized a Green Lantern symbol for another Big Give.  But, I haven't test-stitched that one yet.  I'm really loving this machine!



Stephres said:


> And I wanted to make her a Snow White costume for Halloween but she says she will wear her blankie on her head and be a pink (ratty) ghost!  What will the neighbors think? Well, I have a month and a half to talk her out of it!


Tell her that when I was a little girl, I put a blanket on my head, pretending to be a ghost.  I ran into a table and knocked out 4 of my front teeth (thankfully they were baby teeth)!! Maybe that will convince her! 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Now I am really freaking out....my neighbor just called and told us that the room on their house caved in, and the same thing happened to their neighbor on the other side.   Now I am really worried...we also lost the fence in between our yard, the shutters to our front windows but she said as far as she can tell, she can't see any missing shingles on our house so we might have been spared.  THey had a key to the main door to our house, but unfortunately, we had storm door put in and forgot to give them a set of the keys to the storm door, so they couldn't make it inside to check for us.  Also no power where we are...so please say a little prayer for us, and everyone else affected.


  You must be so worried about your house and any friends you have that stayed behind. I'll be praying for everyone hit by Ike. 



Piper said:


> Just a note to let you know that I'm OK.  I  am one of the few that hasn't lost power.  I did have about an inch of water come about 4 feet into my living room, but I mopped it up and everything is somewhat back to normal.
> 
> My sister lost most of her roof and her bedroom ceiling is about to fall (her carpet is soaked in that room) and she lost parts of her fence.  She has no power, but they are safe.
> 
> One of the people I work with evacuated so I don't know about her home, but another one lost shingles and power and a third lost power and has a leak in her bathroom ceiling.
> 
> Compared with most people, I was very lucky!


I'm glad you're okay and that your house made it through without too many problems.



peachygreen said:


> Just wanted to check in.  They eye just passed over us and we are now on the back end of the storm.  So far we have lost a tree in the yard, power (minus the generator) and have some water in the yard.  We are doing okay, but there is still a lot of storm left to come through here.


 Make sure you let us know how everything goes!



Clutterbug said:


>


Very cute, that'll look great in pictures!


----------



## TinaLala

LisaZoe said:


> Everyone in the hurricane affected areas, I hope you made it through safely and with little property damage.
> 
> 
> I'm still hooked on Vida. I felt I needed to spend some time getting used to my new sewing machine so I decided to try something a bit different. It's not quite done but I love how it's coming out, very dramatic but fun (I hope ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to decide on the fabric for the ruffles and straps as well as the buttons. I changed the back bodice to make it identical to the front so the dress will be reversible as a fun way to let the child decide which face should be in front.



LOVE LOVE LOVE THE SNOW QUEEN!!!!  Expecially her sharp fingernails clawing out of the picture!!!!


----------



## CastleCreations

These are not fancy, but I just wanted to prove that I have been sewing...LOL..
these are some everyday outfits for the cruise...


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

I almost hate to show this after Lisa's wonderful creation all over these pages, but I guess I will! Here are pictures of my first Feliz dress that i have made. I think that I will remake this for her Christmas dress this year. She seems to love it!
Get ready for too many Leighannas!





















Doing the Megan





I asked Leighanna what she was doing in this picture.




She was catching crickets!





Sending a big Heart to all those that need it with this crazy weather!


----------



## mrsmiller

LisaZoe said:


> Everyone in the hurricane affected areas, I hope you made it through safely and with little property damage.
> 
> 
> I'm still hooked on Vida. I felt I needed to spend some time getting used to my new sewing machine so I decided to try something a bit different. It's not quite done but I love how it's coming out, very dramatic but fun (I hope ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to decide on the fabric for the ruffles and straps as well as the buttons. I changed the back bodice to make it identical to the front so the dress will be reversible as a fun way to let the child decide which face should be in front.



all I can say is STUNNING!!!!!!!   love your work!!! so sad I do not have a little girl 

I made this dress today and it is based on the vida pattern I made , but with few changes (more fitted)
































Linnette


----------



## CastleCreations

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I almost hate to show this after Lisa's wonderful creation all over these pages, but I guess I will! Here are pictures of my first Feliz dress that i have made. I think that I will remake this for her Christmas dress this year. She seems to love it!
> Get ready for too many Leighannas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing the Megan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Leighanna what she was doing in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was catching crickets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sending a big Heart to all those that need it with this crazy weather!



Okay...that's it!!! I have to go and get this pattern...LOL. It's beautiful Tom, and your little princess is really growing up.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I almost hate to show this after Lisa's wonderful creation all over these pages, but I guess I will! Here are pictures of my first Feliz dress that i have made. I think that I will remake this for her Christmas dress this year. She seems to love it!
> Get ready for too many Leighannas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing the Megan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Leighanna what she was doing in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was catching crickets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sending a big Heart to all those that need it with this crazy weather!


Oh that is so pretty!!! 

Feliz, Vida and Toulomne are all on my list of patterns that I want. I have no idea when I will be able to get any of them though.


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

CastleCreations said:


> Okay...that's it!!! I have to go and get this pattern...LOL. It's beautiful Tom, and your little princess is really growing up.


Thanks!
Aren't all of our little princesses growing up?!?


----------



## Tinka_Belle

mrsmiller said:


> all I can say is STUNNING!!!!!!!   love your work!!! so sad I do not have a little girl
> 
> I made this dress today and it is based on the vida pattern I made , but with few changes (more fitted)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette


Linnette that is so pretty. I need to start making some pretty stuff. You guys are all making me jealous.


----------



## jessica52877

Wow! Look at what has been posted! 

Linnette! I like the halter or the strapless, they are both beautiful. I think whatever your niece would be more comfy in would be best (assuming she has preference). Either way the outfit will complete the celebration!

Tom! I LOVE it! I at first glance thought it was christmas dress and think it would be wonderful for her dress this year! I love her heart and that she was catching crickets. Yuck!

Lisa! I think I already said I loved the new vida but just in case I didn't, I LOVE it!

Castle! Cute as ever! Minnie dots are just so perfect! I am longing for a cruise with all your talk.

Heather! PICTURES! I can't believe how much you are already doing with your new machine!

Stormers! Still praying!


----------



## HeatherSue

CastleCreations said:


> These are not fancy, but I just wanted to prove that I have been sewing...LOL..
> these are some everyday outfits for the cruise...


VERY pretty!! The outfits are great, too! 



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


>


Wow!! That is so unique and beautiful!  I just love it!!  It's adorable from the front front and then she turns around and BAM! Gorgeous!!



mrsmiller said:


>


So cute, Linette!  The ric rack around the zipper was a really nice touch!  

As for the prom dresses, I vote for the halter.  As a chubby girl myself, I can't imagine wearing strapless!


----------



## princessmom29

mrsmiller said:


> all I can say is STUNNING!!!!!!!   love your work!!! so sad I do not have a little girl
> 
> I made this dress today and it is based on the vida pattern I made , but with few changes (more fitted)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



Linette, my DD just saw this and siad "I LOVE IT,I LOVE IT can you make me one?" so I guess I will be CASEing if that is ok??


----------



## teresajoy

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Now I am really freaking out....my neighbor just called and told us that the room on their house caved in, and the same thing happened to their neighbor on the other side.   Now I am really worried...we also lost the fence in between our yard, the shutters to our front windows but she said as far as she can tell, she can't see any missing shingles on our house so we might have been spared.  THey had a key to the main door to our house, but unfortunately, we had storm door put in and forgot to give them a set of the keys to the storm door, so they couldn't make it inside to check for us.  Also no power where we are...so please say a little prayer for us, and everyone else affected.



Jenny, I hope everything is ok with your house!  



CastleCreations said:


> These are not fancy, but I just wanted to prove that I have been sewing...LOL..
> these are some everyday outfits for the cruise...


Elisa, those are adorable!!! The outfits are pretty cute too! 



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I almost hate to show this after Lisa's wonderful creation all over these pages, but I guess I will! Here are pictures of my first Feliz dress that i have made. I think that I will remake this for her Christmas dress this year. She seems to love it!
> Get ready for too many Leighannas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing the Megan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Leighanna what she was doing in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was catching crickets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sending a big Heart to all those that need it with this crazy weather!




TOM!!! WOWZA!!! Seriously, that is BEYOND GORGEOUS!!! Please, little mister I-almost-hate-to-post-this! I just LOOOVE it!!! Your fabric choices are truly incredible!!! You did a fabulous job!!! 

I love Leighannas little crown! We got one of those too! 


mrsmiller said:


> all I can say is STUNNING!!!!!!!   love your work!!! so sad I do not have a little girl
> 
> I made this dress today and it is based on the vida pattern I made , but with few changes (more fitted)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



Linnette Linnette Linnette!! You AMAZE me!!! I like this  fitted version of the Vida!


----------



## mrsmiller

princessmom29 said:


> Linette, my DD just saw this and siad "I LOVE IT,I LOVE IT can you make me one?" so I guess I will be CASEing if that is ok??




I am glad that your daughter liked it   this dress is for one of Michelle's daughter so I hope she likes it too!! and I'll be more than happy for anyone that wants to Case any of my outfits   



Tom: WHAT A BEAUTIFUL LITTLE PRINCESS  AND THE DRESS IS JUST PERFECT, STUNNING !!!

as I am not familiar with the fabernmix patterns , is the skirt with multiples layers (tulle?) or is your daughter wearing a petti ?

thanks

Linnette


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

mrsmiller said:


> I am glad that your daughter liked it   this dress is for one of Michelle's daughter so I hope she likes it too!! and I'll be more than happy for anyone that wants to Case any of my outfits
> 
> 
> 
> Tom: WHAT A BEAUTIFUL LITTLE PRINCESS  AND THE DRESS IS JUST PERFECT, STUNNING !!!
> 
> as I am not familiar with the fabernmix patterns , is the skirt with multiples layers (tulle?) or is your daughter wearing a petti ?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Linnette


She is wearing her petti under it!  She wouldn't want to miss an opportunity to wear her petti!

It is full without it too, but doesn't stand out as much without it!

Linnette, you just amaze me with your talent!
I wish I could draw out my own patterns and see them come out the way that you do.  You really could be on Project Runway!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

teresajoy said:


> TOM!!! WOWZA!!! Seriously, that is BEYOND GORGEOUS!!! Please, little mister I-almost-hate-to-post-this! I just LOOOVE it!!! Your fabric choices are truly incredible!!! You did a fabulous job!!!
> 
> *I love Leighannas little crown!* We got one of those too!


 
Thanks Teresa!
Her little crown was from WalMart, clearanced down to $1.00.  Not bad for diamonds and pearls!


----------



## jham

Busy busy weekend  I did finish the last minute/emergency poodle skirt (and matching peasant top  ) for Jayden.  She was invited to a 50's themed birthday party where she was told to wear "a poodle skirt or your favorite 50's attire) so being the good disboutiquer that I am I figured I needed to rush out and make a poodle skirt outfit in the next 2 days  But in the end I am glad I did.  There were about a dozen girls at the party and all but 2 or 3 had poodle skirts on.  How in the world does half the neighborhood own poodle skirts?   










We also had a boutique this weekend...our first outdoor one.  Thank goodness the weather was perfect.  It looks like I made a lot of stuff, doesn't it?  But really sugarbees made most of it.  






Tom, I love Leighanna's Feliz!  She looks so pretty! I give up trying to catch up on the rest.  I'm exhausted.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Doing the Megan



between you and LisaZoe and Lynnette I dont know if I should post anymore, my sewing is paltry compared to these!
Just gorgeous.

Linnette, Im always so impressed with your ablity to sketch and sew!! I can draw and I can sew, but I cant put the 2 together. You have a special talent!


Okay- Easy Fit Pants question! Does anyone else feel like this pattern might run a smidge small? I did a size 3 for her to go to Disney (end of May) and those are getting a bit snug now, I know I could just add more elastic, but it wouldnt be as "gathered" in the waist and its already not very gathered. So I just cut out the pattern for the size 4 (moving up to the 4-6 range) and these look like they may be too long, with a long crotch??? 
I just measured her and she is 33" tall and the outside seam is about 15" long measuring from waist to ankle/top of foot (she has big jammies on at the moment) She currently wears about a size 24months (she is 2.5yrs)
Im planning to do a ruffle, not a cuff out of a flannel I have.

Should I go ahead with the size 4? Is the ouside 15", plus 4.5", minus 1"? =18.5
the size 4 pattern itself, measures close to 15"- but when I look at the position of the inseam/crotch location it doesnt look like thats going to me enough length if I 14" (which is sort of what Im reading with the cuff measurement) which says outseam measurement- minus 1 = sideline A 



suggestions/advice/ input?


----------



## mytwotinks

jham said:


> Busy busy weekend  I did finish the last minute/emergency poodle skirt (and matching peasant top  ) for Jayden.  She was invited to a 50's themed birthday party where she was told to wear "a poodle skirt or your favorite 50's attire) so being the good disboutiquer that I am I figured I needed to rush out and make a poodle skirt outfit in the next 2 days  But in the end I am glad I did.  There were about a dozen girls at the party and all but 2 or 3 had poodle skirts on.  How in the world does half the neighborhood own poodle skirts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also had a boutique this weekend...our first outdoor one.  Thank goodness the weather was perfect.  It looks like I made a lot of stuff, doesn't it?  But really sugarbees made most of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom, I love Leighanna's Feliz!  She looks so pretty! I give up trying to catch up on the rest.  I'm exhausted.



That is so cool!  How did your outdoor boutique go?

I haven't posted much, but I've been watching a lot of days and have, as usual, really enjoyed seeing all of your creations!  I've been having a little bit of a tough time here lately.  Riley is having a horrible year with her teacher and I am actually considering homeschooling her.  The man is flat out innapropriate with the kids (in a mean weird way not a child molester way) and I just don't think I can put up with it for an entire school year.

Last night I found out that a friend of mine who had moved away lost her daughter to Luekemia in March.  We used to talk a couple of times a year and I hadn't realized how long it had been.  I think that 2 years had passed.  I am sick over this.  There have been so many times that I have thought I needed to call her and then let life get in the way.  

Riley is going to be devastated.  Meghan was just a little over a year older than Riley and the girls really enjoyed their time together when they visited us in Kansas.  

I have barely stopped crying since I found out.  My heart is breaking for my friend.


----------



## HeatherSue

jham said:


> How in the world does half the neighborhood own poodle skirts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Jayden looks beautiful in her 50's getup! Great job, Jeanne!  I'm wondering the same thing about all the poodle skirts!  Why do they all have poodle skirts laying around?! 

How did the boutique go?  Did you sell lots of stuff? It all looks so pretty hanging there!



mytwotinks said:


> I haven't posted much, but I've been watching a lot of days and have, as usual, really enjoyed seeing all of your creations!  I've been having a little bit of a tough time here lately.  Riley is having a horrible year with her teacher and I am actually considering homeschooling her.  The man is flat out innapropriate with the kids (in a mean weird way not a child molester way) and I just don't think I can put up with it for an entire school year.
> 
> Last night I found out that a friend of mine who had moved away lost her daughter to Luekemia in March.  We used to talk a couple of times a year and I hadn't realized how long it had been.  I think that 2 years had passed.  I am sick over this.  There have been so many times that I have thought I needed to call her and then let life get in the way.
> 
> Riley is going to be devastated.  Meghan was just a little over a year older than Riley and the girls really enjoyed their time together when they visited us in Kansas.
> 
> I have barely stopped crying since I found out.  My heart is breaking for my friend.



Ugh!  Corey had a mean, yelling, teacher in 2nd grade (I think it was 2nd).  He didn't tell Teresa that he was mean until the end of the year!! He moved  to a better school the next year and it's been smooth sailing ever since.  Home schooling is a great option!  I have a few friends who home school and their kids are smart and not socially awkward!  I considered homeschooling Tessa, but Henry nixed the idea.

I'm SO sorry to hear about little Meghan. I can't imagine how hard that must be for you to find out about.


----------



## Stephres

HeatherSue said:


> Tell her that when I was a little girl, I put a blanket on my head, pretending to be a ghost.  I ran into a table and knocked out 4 of my front teeth (thankfully they were baby teeth)!! Maybe that will convince her!



Oh you are so sweet, but I have already mentioned this to her and her response: "that's ok mom, I can see out of the holes in my blankie!"  This kid!



Jen117 said:


> I have a question on applique...  What needle size do you find works the best.  I have experimented a lot and am still not quite sure which works the best for me.  Thanks in advance.



I am sorry I am not understanding your question, but maybe someone else can help you. I use a regular needle. 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Now I am really freaking out....my neighbor just called and told us that the room on their house caved in, and the same thing happened to their neighbor on the other side.   Now I am really worried...we also lost the fence in between our yard, the shutters to our front windows but she said as far as she can tell, she can't see any missing shingles on our house so we might have been spared.  THey had a key to the main door to our house, but unfortunately, we had storm door put in and forgot to give them a set of the keys to the storm door, so they couldn't make it inside to check for us.  Also no power where we are...so please say a little prayer for us, and everyone else affected.



Oh, I hope your house is ok!



CastleCreations said:


>



Cute: I love the minnie dot capris!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


>



Yes, you really should be ashamed to show us those rags, Tom!  Seriously, I am the one who is going to be sorry because I have that same little animal cord fabric in my closet and if Megan sees Leighanna she will want me to make that beautiful dress! I love everything about it: the ruffles in the back, the trim, the coordinating fabric: you rock!



mrsmiller said:


>



You continue to amaze me with your cleverness! That is one great dress!



jham said:


>



Love the poodle skirt, Jayden looks so pretty. I hope you did well with your boutique.



mytwotinks said:


> Last night I found out that a friend of mine who had moved away lost her daughter to Luekemia in March.  We used to talk a couple of times a year and I hadn't realized how long it had been.  I think that 2 years had passed.  I am sick over this.  There have been so many times that I have thought I needed to call her and then let life get in the way.
> 
> Riley is going to be devastated.  Meghan was just a little over a year older than Riley and the girls really enjoyed their time together when they visited us in Kansas.
> 
> I have barely stopped crying since I found out.  My heart is breaking for my friend.



I am so sorry about your friend. I hope you stop beating yourself up about it; you didn't know.


----------



## jham

mytwotinks said:


> That is so cool!  How did your outdoor boutique go?
> 
> I haven't posted much, but I've been watching a lot of days and have, as usual, really enjoyed seeing all of your creations!  I've been having a little bit of a tough time here lately.  Riley is having a horrible year with her teacher and I am actually considering homeschooling her.  The man is flat out innapropriate with the kids (in a mean weird way not a child molester way) and I just don't think I can put up with it for an entire school year.
> 
> Last night I found out that a friend of mine who had moved away lost her daughter to Luekemia in March.  We used to talk a couple of times a year and I hadn't realized how long it had been.  I think that 2 years had passed.  I am sick over this.  There have been so many times that I have thought I needed to call her and then let life get in the way.
> 
> Riley is going to be devastated.  Meghan was just a little over a year older than Riley and the girls really enjoyed their time together when they visited us in Kansas.
> 
> I have barely stopped crying since I found out.  My heart is breaking for my friend.



So sorry about your friend's DD!  And about Riley's teacher  There was a teacher at my kids school who apparently would get angry and yell and call kids names  Fortunately none of my kids have ever had her (or ever will!)  That must be really rough.  Is she in 6th grade or 5th?  

I think the boutique went well.  It was "central checkout" so we didn't have to handle any money/sales stuff so we'll find out soon.  It was funny, we were there most of the time, but I kept looking around saying "hey we sold such and such oufit or skirt" and Jen would be like "we did?"


----------



## mytwotinks

Thanks guys!  I'm just so shocked right now.  I can't imagine.  I have read every word of her tribute pages and the pages that they were keeping while Meghan was getting treated and it was so heartwrenching to watch them go from hope to being told it was the end.  How do you go on after being told your child has just weeks to live?

She seemed so matter of fact at the time in her posts.  I can only imagine that after she passed, Erin probably just crumbled.  I remember doing that after Riley's first major surgery.  You are so busy dealing with the "facts" while it's happening that it isn't until after that you have time to realize what you've been through.



jham said:


> So sorry about your friend's DD!  And about Riley's teacher  There was a teacher at my kids school who apparently would get angry and yell and call kids names  Fortunately none of my kids have ever had her (or ever will!)  That must be really rough.  Is she in 6th grade or 5th?
> 
> I think the boutique went well.  It was "central checkout" so we didn't have to handle any money/sales stuff so we'll find out soon.  It was funny, we were there most of the time, but I kept looking around saying "hey we sold such and such oufit or skirt" and Jen would be like "we did?"



She's in fifth grade.  He is a rediculous man.  She can't understand what he is even wanting them to do.  My straight a student is bringing home horrible grades because his instruction is so confusing.  

One night her homework was a "one page sincere apology for being terrible."  I freaked.  I got in my car and drove straight to the school and handed it to the principal so she could see what her "super neat" teacher was doing.  

Chris and I are meeting with the principal Tuesday.  It's a huge long story, but she has basically tried to avoid meeting with us because she is so overwhelmed with complaints about this guy.  At first she told me that she was shocked I was having issues because he has a "super neat" personality.  Let me tell you that is not the truth.  I thought he was a weirdo the first time I met him and I was trying my best to convince myself that he was like a nice dopey mr. Rogers type.  He's not.  He tells them daily how "bad"  they are.  He uses the word terrible tons of times a day.  He told the kids that he and all of the other fifth grade teachers were talking and they agree that he has the worst class.  He is a (insert naughty word here!)!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glorib

Clutterbug said:


> In the middle of having my dining room (i.e. sewing area) torn apart, I decided to make Megan an outfit for her school pictures.  I used the YCMT round neck pattern and Easy Fit Pants.  Excuse the mess...



SUPER CUTE!  I love it!



LisaZoe said:


>



WOW!!!!!  Love it!



CastleCreations said:


> These are not fancy, but I just wanted to prove that I have been sewing...LOL..
> these are some everyday outfits for the cruise...



Cute and comfy!  Awesome!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I almost hate to show this after Lisa's wonderful creation all over these pages, but I guess I will! Here are pictures of my first Feliz dress that i have made. I think that I will remake this for her Christmas dress this year. She seems to love it!
> Get ready for too many Leighannas!



STUNNING!  So pretty!  I especially like how she's catching crickets in her pretty new dress!  Sounds like something Ella would do!



mrsmiller said:


> I made this dress today and it is based on the vida pattern I made , but with few changes (more fitted)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



Linnette, I totally agree that you should go on project runway!  You would SO win!  This is another beautiful dress, as usual!



jham said:


> We also had a boutique this weekend...our first outdoor one.  Thank goodness the weather was perfect.  It looks like I made a lot of stuff, doesn't it?  But really sugarbees made most of it.



Love the poodle skirt!  the pink and black together is too cute!  Your outdoor boutique looks awesome!  



mytwotinks said:


> I haven't posted much, but I've been watching a lot of days and have, as usual, really enjoyed seeing all of your creations!  I've been having a little bit of a tough time here lately.  Riley is having a horrible year with her teacher and I am actually considering homeschooling her.  The man is flat out innapropriate with the kids (in a mean weird way not a child molester way) and I just don't think I can put up with it for an entire school year.
> 
> Last night I found out that a friend of mine who had moved away lost her daughter to Luekemia in March.  We used to talk a couple of times a year and I hadn't realized how long it had been.  I think that 2 years had passed.  I am sick over this.  There have been so many times that I have thought I needed to call her and then let life get in the way.
> 
> Riley is going to be devastated.  Meghan was just a little over a year older than Riley and the girls really enjoyed their time together when they visited us in Kansas.
> 
> I have barely stopped crying since I found out.  My heart is breaking for my friend.



Denise, I'm sorry Riley has such a yucky teacher!  Hopefully you get it straightened out soon!  And I'm so sorry to hear about your friend's DD.


I hope everyone is staying safe in this weather!  Saying prayers for all of you dealing with Ike!


----------



## livndisney

mytwotinks said:


> Thanks guys!
> She's in fifth grade.  He is a rediculous man.  She can't understand what he is even wanting them to do.  My straight a student is bringing home horrible grades because his instruction is so confusing.
> 
> One night her homework was a "one page sincere apology for being terrible."  I freaked.  I got in my car and drove straight to the school and handed it to the principal so she could see what her "super neat" teacher was doing.
> 
> Chris and I are meeting with the principal Tuesday.  It's a huge long story, but she has basically tried to avoid meeting with us because she is so overwhelmed with complaints about this guy.  At first she told me that she was shocked I was having issues because he has a "super neat" personality.  Let me tell you that is not the truth.  I thought he was a weirdo the first time I met him and I was trying my best to convince myself that he was like a nice dopey mr. Rogers type.  He's not.  He tells them daily how "bad"  they are.  He uses the word terrible tons of times a day.  He told the kids that he and all of the other fifth grade teachers were talking and they agree that he has the worst class.  He is a (insert naughty word here!)!!!!!!!!!



Denise,
I completely understand. We had major issues last year with Morgan in school. Her teacher was ok (for the most part) but the principal.........
Morgan is sooooo much happier since I brought her home. And she has learned SO much. She likes school again. Go with your gut, let me know if I can help!


----------



## GoofyDoo

I am so incredibly frustrated right now. I just feel like crying. I have been working all day long on a reversible A-line (CarlaC's), and everything was going great until I started trying to make buttonholes. I made a doll dress first, just to practice. After the doll dress and the size 8 dress were made--and I was really happy with how Shay Lynne's turned out--I got out my booklet to see how to make buttonholes. I practiced on a few scraps and got it down, then I basically ruined the doll dress because the thread keeps getting caught in the same spot and just making this big glob of thread. After ripping it out several times until the fabric seemed threadbare, I gave up and did two rows of zigzags side by side. It looks horrible. So I practiced a little more on scraps and it seemed to be working again, so I just tried Shay Lynne's dress and screwed it up. Why would the thread do this??? Why would it work fine on the scraps??? I feel like now the big dress is ruined, too, just because of the stupid buttonholes!! I am so upset. I don't understand why my machine is doing this. Is there some trick that I don't know about? I feel like I've blown a whole day for nothing.


----------



## LisaZoe

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I almost hate to show this after Lisa's wonderful creation all over these pages, but I guess I will! Here are pictures of my first Feliz dress that i have made. I think that I will remake this for her Christmas dress this year. She seems to love it!
> Get ready for too many Leighannas!



Tom, your creations are always worth posting but this one is amazing. I love the colors and thought this was Leighanna's Christmas dress! Now I can't wait to see what you do with the pattern next since this was your "trial run". Good thing you used inexpensive fabric.  



mrsmiller said:


> I made this dress today and it is based on the vida pattern I made , but with few changes (more fitted)



I always enjoy seeing your work go from sketch to finished product. I've tried doing sketches in the past but they are feeble attempts to get an idea on paper. I love the colors you used for the dress.


----------



## HeatherSue

GoofyDoo said:


> I am so incredibly frustrated right now. I just feel like crying. I have been working all day long on a reversible A-line (CarlaC's), and everything was going great until I started trying to make buttonholes. I made a doll dress first, just to practice. After the doll dress and the size 8 dress were made--and I was really happy with how Shay Lynne's turned out--I got out my booklet to see how to make buttonholes. I practiced on a few scraps and got it down, then I basically ruined the doll dress because the thread keeps getting caught in the same spot and just making this big glob of thread. After ripping it out several times until the fabric seemed threadbare, I gave up and did two rows of zigzags side by side. It looks horrible. So I practiced a little more on scraps and it seemed to be working again, so I just tried Shay Lynne's dress and screwed it up. Why would the thread do this??? Why would it work fine on the scraps??? I feel like now the big dress is ruined, too, just because of the stupid buttonholes!! I am so upset. I don't understand why my machine is doing this. Is there some trick that I don't know about? I feel like I've blown a whole day for nothing.



I'm sorry, Amy!  I don't know what's wrong for it to do that on the outfit, but not on the scraps.  I also feel guilty for telling you it would be easy if you read the manual.    Could you post pictures of what it looks like when the buttonholer screws up?  Maybe that would help us figure out what's wrong.


----------



## livndisney

I found out another hazard of sewing........

After Morgan went to bed tonight, I figured I would make something for her to wear tomorrow. She has had this pink tee shirt all summer and nothing to go with it. So I wanted to make a skort to match. In the middle of it, I realized I was tired. So took a bite of chocolate for quick energy.  Picked up the skort and started working on it again. Got it all done and realized there are CHOCOLATE fingerprints all over it!


----------



## LisaZoe

Jen117 said:


> I have a question on applique...  What needle size do you find works the best.  I have experimented a lot and am still not quite sure which works the best for me.  Thanks in advance.



I typically use whatever needle size is recommended for the type of fabric I'm stitching. If my machine starts skipping stitches too often, I know I need to go to a larger needle. When I applique on knits, I use a jersey needle to prevent the knit fabric from getting holes or running. I just checked the needle case and the ones I use most often are size 12. If I was stitching on heavy denim or cord, I might go to a 14 but only if the satin stitch was missing stitches.

I hope that helps!


----------



## HeatherSue

livndisney said:


> I found out another hazard of sewing........
> 
> After Morgan went to bed tonight, I figured I would make something for her to wear tomorrow. She has had this pink tee shirt all summer and nothing to go with it. So I wanted to make a skort to match. In the middle of it, I realized I was tired. So took a bite of chocolate for quick energy.  Picked up the skort and started working on it again. Got it all done and realized there are CHOCOLATE fingerprints all over it!


   I'm laughing WITH you, not AT you!  I think we need pictures!


----------



## LisaZoe

livndisney said:


> I found out another hazard of sewing........
> 
> After Morgan went to bed tonight, I figured I would make something for her to wear tomorrow. She has had this pink tee shirt all summer and nothing to go with it. So I wanted to make a skort to match. In the middle of it, I realized I was tired. So took a bite of chocolate for quick energy.  Picked up the skort and started working on it again. Got it all done and realized there are CHOCOLATE fingerprints all over it!



Oh no! I hope it washes out. That sooo sounds like something I'd do.  Hmm, why is it I have a sudden craving for chocolate?  



GoofyDoo said:


> I am so incredibly frustrated right now. I just feel like crying. I have been working all day long on a reversible A-line (CarlaC's), and everything was going great until I started trying to make buttonholes. I made a doll dress first, just to practice. After the doll dress and the size 8 dress were made--and I was really happy with how Shay Lynne's turned out--I got out my booklet to see how to make buttonholes. I practiced on a few scraps and got it down, then I basically ruined the doll dress because the thread keeps getting caught in the same spot and just making this big glob of thread. After ripping it out several times until the fabric seemed threadbare, I gave up and did two rows of zigzags side by side. It looks horrible. So I practiced a little more on scraps and it seemed to be working again, so I just tried Shay Lynne's dress and screwed it up. Why would the thread do this??? Why would it work fine on the scraps??? I feel like now the big dress is ruined, too, just because of the stupid buttonholes!! I am so upset. I don't understand why my machine is doing this. Is there some trick that I don't know about? I feel like I've blown a whole day for nothing.



Don't consider the dress a lost cause yet. If you can post photos of the area, I'm sure someone will have a great solution. I still dread doing buttonholes because I worry I'll mess up the garment after so much work.

One thing that came to mind when you said your thread was bunching was that the thickness of the fabric in the dress might have been enough different from your tests to be an issue. Did you try to duplicate the thickness with the scraps?


----------



## livndisney

HeatherSue said:


> I'm laughing WITH you, not AT you!  I think we need pictures!



uh no-there will be NO pictures LOL. I plan to forget this little incident.  

And the chocolate did not even work- I am still tired!


----------



## GoofyDoo

Here is my buttonhole.




Nice, huh? I did double the fabric to try out the buttonholes first, but I guess I should have tripled it to account for the interfacing. It's not working on scraps now, either. I have several different presser feet, but they may as well be UFOs. I have no idea what they are for. You mean you don't have to use this long white thingy that the button sits in to make buttonholes? Shay Lynne wanted to wear this dress to church tomorrow, but I don't think that will happen now.  Here's what I have so far (nothing special, but I thought the fabric was cute):


----------



## LisaZoe

GoofyDoo said:


> Here is my buttonhole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, huh? I did double the fabric to try out the buttonholes first, but I guess I should have tripled it to account for the interfacing. It's not working on scraps now, either. I have several different presser feet, but they may as well be UFOs. I have no idea what they are for. You mean you don't have to use this long white thingy that the button sits in to make buttonholes? Shay Lynne wanted to wear this dress to church tomorrow, but I don't think that will happen now.  Here's what I have so far (nothing special, but I thought the fabric was cute):



Sorry, when I asked about the presser foot, I wasn't thinking clearly. I forgot there's usually a foot just for buttonholes (see how much I avoid doing them? LOL).

I'm not sure what's causing the bunching but I was thinking you could still keep the dress wearable and cute by putting bows over the buttons. I saw one example of this dress on YCMT that has ribbon bows at each shoulder. I'm think Carla has these as a closure and not just decorative but I thought you could just attach bows so they camouflage the buttonholes on this dress. If you haven't already, you might also want to see just how much of the buttonhole shows once the button is in place. Sometimes the button covers most of the stitching so you might be fine leaving the dress as it is.

When I do test buttonholes, I try to make my test piece as much like the finished garment as possible. For example I add interfacing and use the same fabric (fabrics) as are in the area where the buttonholes will be on the garment. I've noticed that sometimes the thread will start to bunch so I try to "help" the foot move just a bit. I still have the machine move at it's pace but I try to keep it from getting stuck in one spot.


----------



## GoofyDoo

Thank you for the help and suggestions. I'll look into using ribbon tomorrow. I may have a bobbin problem. If I could the the buttonhole correct on the next attempt, I think buttons might be OK. I'm too frustrated tonight to do any more with it. I don't know what I've gotten myself into with trying to sew--I have no idea what I'm doing!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

jham said:


>


I love that poodle skirt. That turned out so cute.



mytwotinks said:


> That is so cool!  How did your outdoor boutique go?
> 
> I haven't posted much, but I've been watching a lot of days and have, as usual, really enjoyed seeing all of your creations!  I've been having a little bit of a tough time here lately.  Riley is having a horrible year with her teacher and I am actually considering homeschooling her.  The man is flat out innapropriate with the kids (in a mean weird way not a child molester way) and I just don't think I can put up with it for an entire school year.
> 
> Last night I found out that a friend of mine who had moved away lost her daughter to Luekemia in March.  We used to talk a couple of times a year and I hadn't realized how long it had been.  I think that 2 years had passed.  I am sick over this.  There have been so many times that I have thought I needed to call her and then let life get in the way.
> 
> Riley is going to be devastated.  Meghan was just a little over a year older than Riley and the girls really enjoyed their time together when they visited us in Kansas.
> 
> I have barely stopped crying since I found out.  My heart is breaking for my friend.


I am so sorry to hear this. It is always the worst kind of pain when a child dies.  I sure hope Riley will be ok.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

GoofyDoo said:


> Thank you for the help and suggestions. I'll look into using ribbon tomorrow. I may have a bobbin problem. If I could the the buttonhole correct on the next attempt, I think buttons might be OK. I'm too frustrated tonight to do any more with it. I don't know what I've gotten myself into with trying to sew--I have no idea what I'm doing!


Don't give up sewing. I hate buttons also. I usually end up using snaps on everything. You might want to look into getting a set of snap pliers. Even my daughter prefers it when I put snaps on her clothes. (I think she might be a little lazy.)


----------



## LouiesMama

LisaZoe said:


> When I do test buttonholes, I try to make my test piece as much like the finished garment as possible. For example I add interfacing and use the same fabric (fabrics) as are in the area where the buttonholes will be on the garment. I've noticed that sometimes the thread will start to bunch so I try to "help" the foot move just a bit. I still have the machine move at it's pace but I try to keep it from getting stuck in one spot.



My machine does the same thing!  It drives me batty!!!  And then when I try to "help" the foot like Lisa, I end up tripping the sensor that puts the machine in reverse!  

I actually wrote a little freebie eBook on buttonholing that I put out at the same time as the bowling shirt. It is in the "FREE" section at YCMT   .  It describes a little manual technique that I use so I don't have to fight with my irritating buttonholer foot.

OK, I'm off to TRY to get caught up before Lou gets up.


----------



## LouiesMama

mrsmiller said:


> all I can say is STUNNING!!!!!!!   love your work!!! so sad I do not have a little girl
> 
> I made this dress today and it is based on the vida pattern I made , but with few changes (more fitted)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



Ditto on, that Linnette!  I don't have a little girl either, so I have to live vicariously though all the lucky girl mommies around here. Louie's getting to the point that he won't try on skirts for me anymore, either (too "gworly" he says)!

You new design is beautiful!  I love the style and color combo!  I wish I could sketch out ideas like that!  I usually don't even attempt my drawings until after the pieces are finished.  If I get really stuck on a ruffle or something, I'll snap a pic and trace around it.  I just cannot draw freehand  .


----------



## LouiesMama

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I almost hate to show this after Lisa's wonderful creation all over these pages, but I guess I will! Here are pictures of my first Feliz dress that i have made. I think that I will remake this for her Christmas dress this year. She seems to love it!
> Get ready for too many Leighannas!



That is soooooo adorable!  That fabric is so soft and sweet, and I love the ruffles in the back!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Thanks!
> Aren't all of our little princesses growing up?!?


And our princes too - wahhhhh  !
Louie just said "My armpits are stanky, I need THE ORDERANT!" LOLOLOL! 



jham said:


> Busy busy weekend  I did finish the last minute/emergency poodle skirt (and matching peasant top  ) for Jayden.  She was invited to a 50's themed birthday party where she was told to wear "a poodle skirt or your favorite 50's attire) so being the good disboutiquer that I am I figured I needed to rush out and make a poodle skirt outfit in the next 2 days  But in the end I am glad I did.  There were about a dozen girls at the party and all but 2 or 3 had poodle skirts on.  How in the world does half the neighborhood own poodle skirts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also had a boutique this weekend...our first outdoor one.  Thank goodness the weather was perfect.  It looks like I made a lot of stuff, doesn't it?  But really sugarbees made most of it.



How cute!  She is so lucky that mama could just whip her up a skirt like that!!!   And the boutique set-up looks great!  You guys have done tons of work!  It must be so fun to get out there and interact with the people buying your creations.  I did a few craft fairs when I first started doing doll clothes, and it was so much fun.  It was too much work to do as a regular thing, though.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> b
> 
> Okay- Easy Fit Pants question! Does anyone else feel like this pattern might run a smidge small? I did a size 3 for her to go to Disney (end of May) and those are getting a bit snug now, I know I could just add more elastic, but it wouldnt be as "gathered" in the waist and its already not very gathered. So I just cut out the pattern for the size 4 (moving up to the 4-6 range) and these look like they may be too long, with a long crotch???
> I just measured her and she is 33" tall and the outside seam is about 15" long measuring from waist to ankle/top of foot (she has big jammies on at the moment) She currently wears about a size 24months (she is 2.5yrs)
> Im planning to do a ruffle, not a cuff out of a flannel I have.
> 
> Should I go ahead with the size 4? Is the ouside 15", plus 4.5", minus 1"? =18.5
> the size 4 pattern itself, measures close to 15"- but when I look at the position of the inseam/crotch location it doesnt look like thats going to me enough length if I 14" (which is sort of what Im reading with the cuff measurement) which says outseam measurement- minus 1 = sideline A
> suggestions/advice/ input?



Lou's Easy-Fit 3's were starting to get snug (he is a solid 3 in store bought), but then he potty trained banana and I was able to break out the 2s again - woo-hoo! 

I would say go with whatever hip size (measured over the diaper, if applicable) works for things that you want her to wear right now.  For a looser fit (or for things to wear 6 months from now), go with the next size up.  If the crotch depth seems too long and you want a lower rise, you can take off an inch or so from the top.  Then you can measure your side line from that point, and it should work fine for the length you are after  . 



mytwotinks said:


> At first she told me that she was shocked I was having issues because he has a "super neat" personality.  Let me tell you that is not the truth.  I thought he was a weirdo the first time I met him and I was trying my best to convince myself that he was like a nice dopey mr. Rogers type.  He's not.  He tells them daily how "bad"  they are.  He uses the word terrible tons of times a day.  He told the kids that he and all of the other fifth grade teachers were talking and they agree that he has the worst class.  He is a (insert naughty word here!)!!!!!!!!!



Ugh!  What a creep!!!  He has no business working with children and is a lawsuit waiting to happen!  YIKES!


----------



## minnie2

I am glad all our texas friends popped in to tell us they are safe.  



Clutterbug said:


> In the middle of having my dining room (i.e. sewing area) torn apart, I decided to make Megan an outfit for her school pictures.  I used the YCMT round neck pattern and Easy Fit Pants.  Excuse the mess...


Really cute!



MegaWoman said:


> Bonjour les filles!
> 
> So we're still house hunting, it's a challenge with DH travelling and the kids and I were sick this week.  We've looked at lots of homes, but the ones that have a sewing machine set out and obviously used made me love them more!  But then DH has to go and spoil it by pointing out the LARGE leak in the basement, or the serious need for a new roof . . .
> 
> Anyway - how is sewing with corduroy?  I want to make the kids some school clothes, but I've never sewn anything heavier than cotton.  I should at least buy the fabric now, and get started once we find a house, right?
> 
> I wish I had time to comment on everyone's AMAZING creations, so here's a blanket "C'est Mangnifique!!"
> 
> And to all of you in a storms' path, please stay safe, you can finish sewing later!!!
> 
> Stephanie


Have fun house hunting.




LisaZoe said:


> Everyone in the hurricane affected areas, I hope you made it through safely and with little property damage.
> 
> 
> I'm still hooked on Vida. I felt I needed to spend some time getting used to my new sewing machine so I decided to try something a bit different. It's not quite done but I love how it's coming out, very dramatic but fun (I hope ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to decide on the fabric for the ruffles and straps as well as the buttons. I changed the back bodice to make it identical to the front so the dress will be reversible as a fun way to let the child decide which face should be in front.


HOW FUN!  LOVE IT!




PrincessEM&Me said:


> Minnie2  love the purse; have same fabric; do you worry about it getting wet at parks?  Cute cars shirt and MM skirt set


thanks.  to be honest I haven't even thought about it.  I guess if it gets wet it gets wet what can you do.  If it gets trashed I can just make another one!


----------



## minnie2

CastleCreations said:


> These are not fancy, but I just wanted to prove that I have been sewing...LOL..
> these are some everyday outfits for the cruise...


What cuties!  



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I almost hate to show this after Lisa's wonderful creation all over these pages, but I guess I will! Here are pictures of my first Feliz dress that i have made. I think that I will remake this for her Christmas dress this year. She seems to love it!
> Get ready for too many Leighannas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing the Megan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Leighanna what she was doing in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was catching crickets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sending a big Heart to all those that need it with this crazy weather!


Tom stunning work!  The crown on her head just makes it!  I really love that.  I wish Nik was a little younger so I could get that pattern!  



mrsmiller said:


> all I can say is STUNNING!!!!!!!   love your work!!! so sad I do not have a little girl
> 
> I made this dress today and it is based on the vida pattern I made , but with few changes (more fitted)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



that is really cute!  so springy!


----------



## MegaWoman

GoofyDoo said:


> I am so incredibly frustrated right now. I just feel like crying. I have been working all day long on a reversible A-line (CarlaC's), and everything was going great until I started trying to make buttonholes. I made a doll dress first, just to practice. After the doll dress and the size 8 dress were made--and I was really happy with how Shay Lynne's turned out--I got out my booklet to see how to make buttonholes. I practiced on a few scraps and got it down, then I basically ruined the doll dress because the thread keeps getting caught in the same spot and just making this big glob of thread. After ripping it out several times until the fabric seemed threadbare, I gave up and did two rows of zigzags side by side. It looks horrible. So I practiced a little more on scraps and it seemed to be working again, so I just tried Shay Lynne's dress and screwed it up. Why would the thread do this??? Why would it work fine on the scraps??? I feel like now the big dress is ruined, too, just because of the stupid buttonholes!! I am so upset. I don't understand why my machine is doing this. Is there some trick that I don't know about? I feel like I've blown a whole day for nothing.



Whenever my Mum would make us something at the last minute, she would sew the button on top, and hide a small clear snap underneath as the fastner.  KWIM?  So the button is kind of an embelishment, and the snap (that you can't see at all) holds it all together.  She's been sewing for 45 years or so, and she still breaks into a sweat when button holes are involved!

HTH
Stephanie


----------



## minnie2

jham said:


> Busy busy weekend  I did finish the last minute/emergency poodle skirt (and matching peasant top  ) for Jayden.  She was invited to a 50's themed birthday party where she was told to wear "a poodle skirt or your favorite 50's attire) so being the good disboutiquer that I am I figured I needed to rush out and make a poodle skirt outfit in the next 2 days  But in the end I am glad I did.  There were about a dozen girls at the party and all but 2 or 3 had poodle skirts on.  How in the world does half the neighborhood own poodle skirts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also had a boutique this weekend...our first outdoor one.  Thank goodness the weather was perfect.  It looks like I made a lot of stuff, doesn't it?  But really sugarbees made most of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom, I love Leighanna's Feliz!  She looks so pretty! I give up trying to catch up on the rest.  I'm exhausted.


What a cute poodle skirt!  I bet the other ones were store bought and no where near as pretty as yours!



mytwotinks said:


> That is so cool!  How did your outdoor boutique go?
> 
> I haven't posted much, but I've been watching a lot of days and have, as usual, really enjoyed seeing all of your creations!  I've been having a little bit of a tough time here lately.  Riley is having a horrible year with her teacher and I am actually considering homeschooling her.  The man is flat out innapropriate with the kids (in a mean weird way not a child molester way) and I just don't think I can put up with it for an entire school year.
> 
> Last night I found out that a friend of mine who had moved away lost her daughter to Luekemia in March.  We used to talk a couple of times a year and I hadn't realized how long it had been.  I think that 2 years had passed.  I am sick over this.  There have been so many times that I have thought I needed to call her and then let life get in the way.
> 
> Riley is going to be devastated.  Meghan was just a little over a year older than Riley and the girls really enjoyed their time together when they visited us in Kansas.
> 
> I have barely stopped crying since I found out.  My heart is breaking for my friend.


How sad.  Don't beat your self up there is no way you could have known her dd was so sick.  The important thing is you are there for her now. 



mytwotinks said:


> Thanks guys!  I'm just so shocked right now.  I can't imagine.  I have read every word of her tribute pages and the pages that they were keeping while Meghan was getting treated and it was so heartwrenching to watch them go from hope to being told it was the end.  How do you go on after being told your child has just weeks to live?
> 
> She seemed so matter of fact at the time in her posts.  I can only imagine that after she passed, Erin probably just crumbled.  I remember doing that after Riley's first major surgery.  You are so busy dealing with the "facts" while it's happening that it isn't until after that you have time to realize what you've been through.
> 
> 
> 
> She's in fifth grade.  He is a rediculous man.  She can't understand what he is even wanting them to do.  My straight a student is bringing home horrible grades because his instruction is so confusing.
> 
> One night her homework was a "one page sincere apology for being terrible."  I freaked.  I got in my car and drove straight to the school and handed it to the principal so she could see what her "super neat" teacher was doing.
> 
> Chris and I are meeting with the principal Tuesday.  It's a huge long story, but she has basically tried to avoid meeting with us because she is so overwhelmed with complaints about this guy.  At first she told me that she was shocked I was having issues because he has a "super neat" personality.  Let me tell you that is not the truth.  I thought he was a weirdo the first time I met him and I was trying my best to convince myself that he was like a nice dopey mr. Rogers type.  He's not.  He tells them daily how "bad"  they are.  He uses the word terrible tons of times a day.  He told the kids that he and all of the other fifth grade teachers were talking and they agree that he has the worst class.  He is a (insert naughty word here!)!!!!!!!!!


OMG what an awful teacher!  good luck at your meeting with the principal.  Let us know how you make out.  My biggest fear is Nikki will have a bad teacher especially with her strict diet.  I am not thrilled wit this one so far but it has only been 2 weeks. so we will see.


GoofyDoo said:


> Thank you for the help and suggestions. I'll look into using ribbon tomorrow. I may have a bobbin problem. If I could the the buttonhole correct on the next attempt, I think buttons might be OK. I'm too frustrated tonight to do any more with it. I don't know what I've gotten myself into with trying to sew--I have no idea what I'm doing!


Hang in there we ALL have those times where nothing goes right!  Trust me!  



 Ok I am nervous about posting my latest after seeing some of the stunning stuff that was just posted.!  I love the style but I thought it came out a little too Little house on the Prairie for me.  She loves it and we were at a friends bday party and one of the little girls came up to me and said 'Did you make your dd dress?' and when I told her yes she said she really liked it so I guess it was a hit with other little kids!  That just surprises me so much that people actually like my stuff.  I am so not creative!  














I know bad mommy letting her twirl by the stairs!  She started and I snapped it then told her don't do it again!


----------



## kstgelais4

LisaZoe said:


> Everyone in the hurricane affected areas, I hope you made it through safely and with little property damage.
> 
> 
> I'm still hooked on Vida. I felt I needed to spend some time getting used to my new sewing machine so I decided to try something a bit different. It's not quite done but I love how it's coming out, very dramatic but fun (I hope ).


This is my favorite you have ever done! And I love ALL your stuff. This is just phenomenal! 



CastleCreations said:


> These are not fancy, but I just wanted to prove that I have been sewing...LOL..
> these are some everyday outfits for the cruise...


The girls look adorable in them!


PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I almost hate to show this after Lisa's wonderful creation all over these pages, but I guess I will! Here are pictures of my first Feliz dress that i have made. I think that I will remake this for her Christmas dress this year. She seems to love it!
> Get ready for too many Leighannas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


OK, this is just unbelievable! I love it!



mrsmiller said:


> all I can say is STUNNING!!!!!!!   love your work!!! so sad I do not have a little girl
> 
> I made this dress today and it is based on the vida pattern I made , but with few changes (more fitted)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette


This is really bright and fun! I love it!



jham said:


> Busy busy weekend  I did finish the last minute/emergency poodle skirt (and matching peasant top  ) for Jayden.  She was invited to a 50's themed birthday party where she was told to wear "a poodle skirt or your favorite 50's attire) so being the good disboutiquer that I am I figured I needed to rush out and make a poodle skirt outfit in the next 2 days  But in the end I am glad I did.  There were about a dozen girls at the party and all but 2 or 3 had poodle skirts on.  How in the world does half the neighborhood own poodle skirts?


So cute! Jayden looks so pretty in it! Did you use one of the ready to sew appliques on it, or did you do your own? The father daughter dance this year is a 50's sock hop theme, so of course I want to make Zoe a poodle skirt. Anyway, your is perfect!
BTW, how did the outdoor boutique do?


----------



## Twins+2more

Tom your dress rocks.  We love it.

Linnette, your fited vida is great.  I really like the colors.  You never cease to amaze me.  Forget project runway, its Linnettes runway now.


----------



## jham

Lisa, I LOVE the wicked queen/witch dress!  I love that wicked queen, I even have that Halloween costume...for myself  



GoofyDoo said:


> Here is my buttonhole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, huh? I did double the fabric to try out the buttonholes first, but I guess I should have tripled it to account for the interfacing. It's not working on scraps now, either. I have several different presser feet, but they may as well be UFOs. I have no idea what they are for. You mean you don't have to use this long white thingy that the button sits in to make buttonholes? Shay Lynne wanted to wear this dress to church tomorrow, but I don't think that will happen now.  Here's what I have so far (nothing special, but I thought the fabric was cute):



OH!  I have a thought.  I have the same machine you do (the Costco version) and this has happened to me.  I have two things for you to check, not sure if it will help though.  1) make sure your feed dogs are up, not down (the little switch on the back of the machine) and you know that little white stopper thing you pull down that hits the notch on the buttonhole foot and stops it to make the button hole the right size?  Make sure it's on the back side of the notch on the buttonhole foot, not the front.  Does that make sense?  I have done both of these things and had the same problem you are having.  





LouiesMama said:


> And our princes too - wahhhhh  !
> Louie just said "My armpits are stanky, I need THE ORDERANT!" LOLOLOL!
> 
> 
> 
> How cute!  She is so lucky that mama could just whip her up a skirt like that!!!   And the boutique set-up looks great!  You guys have done tons of work!  It must be so fun to get out there and interact with the people buying your creations.  I did a few craft fairs when I first started doing doll clothes, and it was so much fun.  It was too much work to do as a regular thing, though.



That Louie is so cute!  And BTW everyone I used Carla's directions to "upsize" the portrait peasant pattern from an 8 to a 14 for Jayden's "poodle skirt top"     it was pretty easy even though the bigger pieces didn't fit on my standard size paper, I was able to wing it with what I was able to print.  




minnie2 said:


>



I love it!  It turned out great.


----------



## mommyof3princess

GoofyDoo said:


> Here is my buttonhole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, huh? I did double the fabric to try out the buttonholes first, but I guess I should have tripled it to account for the interfacing. It's not working on scraps now, either. I have several different presser feet, but they may as well be UFOs. I have no idea what they are for. You mean you don't have to use this long white thingy that the button sits in to make buttonholes? Shay Lynne wanted to wear this dress to church tomorrow, but I don't think that will happen now.  Here's what I have so far (nothing special, but I thought the fabric was cute):



I am comming out of lurkdom I know not a qword but I thought I may be able to help. This has happened everytime I sew button holes. Or I will get one great one and a wonky one. Now instead of tossing it all together why don't you try the little snaps the kind that you sew on. Thats my answer because I am so  to do button holes on things because of it possibly not turning out right. I hope I could be some help.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

minnie2 said:


>


I think that it is a very pretty dress.


----------



## billwendy

GoofyDoo said:


> I am so incredibly frustrated right now. I just feel like crying. I have been working all day long on a reversible A-line (CarlaC's), and everything was going great until I started trying to make buttonholes. I made a doll dress first, just to practice. After the doll dress and the size 8 dress were made--and I was really happy with how Shay Lynne's turned out--I got out my booklet to see how to make buttonholes. I practiced on a few scraps and got it down, then I basically ruined the doll dress because the thread keeps getting caught in the same spot and just making this big glob of thread. After ripping it out several times until the fabric seemed threadbare, I gave up and did two rows of zigzags side by side. It looks horrible. So I practiced a little more on scraps and it seemed to be working again, so I just tried Shay Lynne's dress and screwed it up. Why would the thread do this??? Why would it work fine on the scraps??? I feel like now the big dress is ruined, too, just because of the stupid buttonholes!! I am so upset. I don't understand why my machine is doing this. Is there some trick that I don't know about? I feel like I've blown a whole day for nothing.



Maybe it would work to just sew snaps or velcro underneath, and then sew a button on top just for looks??????? Dont give up, its tooo cute!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

jham said:


> Busy busy weekend  I did finish the last minute/emergency poodle skirt (and matching peasant top  ) for Jayden.  She was invited to a 50's themed birthday party where she was told to wear "a poodle skirt or your favorite 50's attire) so being the good disboutiquer that I am I figured I needed to rush out and make a poodle skirt outfit in the next 2 days  But in the end I am glad I did.  There were about a dozen girls at the party and all but 2 or 3 had poodle skirts on.  How in the world does half the neighborhood own poodle skirts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Jeanne, Jayden looks so pretty!!!! You did such a great job on this outfit! 
And, how DOES everyone in your neighborhood have poodle skirts???  

I can't wait to hear how you did on your boutique sale!!!! You set up looks really good. 
I wish I was close enough to have come to your sale!
I personally love going to craft fairs and things, I love looking at what everyone else has made! Unfortunately, I'm the only one in my family that likes to do that!




mytwotinks said:


> That is so cool!  How did your outdoor boutique go?
> 
> I haven't posted much, but I've been watching a lot of days and have, as usual, really enjoyed seeing all of your creations!  I've been having a little bit of a tough time here lately.  Riley is having a horrible year with her teacher and I am actually considering homeschooling her.  The man is flat out innapropriate with the kids (in a mean weird way not a child molester way) and I just don't think I can put up with it for an entire school year.
> 
> Last night I found out that a friend of mine who had moved away lost her daughter to Luekemia in March.  We used to talk a couple of times a year and I hadn't realized how long it had been.  I think that 2 years had passed.  I am sick over this.  There have been so many times that I have thought I needed to call her and then let life get in the way.
> 
> Riley is going to be devastated.  Meghan was just a little over a year older than Riley and the girls really enjoyed their time together when they visited us in Kansas.
> 
> I have barely stopped crying since I found out.  My heart is breaking for my friend.


Denise, I am so so sorry to hear about your friend's daughter.  

And as far as Riley's teacher goes, I would STRONGLY urge you to GET HER OUT! Get her out right now, I woulnd't even send her to school on Monday. He sounds like a horrible horrible teacher, and there is no reason to put Riley through one more day of that. She has had enough trouble in her young life, she doesn't need a rotten teacher on top of it.   I wish I had known what a complete jerk Corey's 1st grade teacher was, once we got him out of that school, he was a completely different child! Go with your gut, Denise. It sounds like this principal has had complaints about this teacher before, and has never done anything, so odds are nothing is going to change now.  
[




Stephres said:


> Oh you are so sweet, but I have already mentioned this to her and her response: "that's ok mom, I can see out of the holes in my blankie!"  This kid!
> :


You tell her that Heather had a crocheted afghan on her head, full of holes, and she STILL fell!  Of course, she never had the best of balance... 



GoofyDoo said:


> I am so incredibly frustrated right now. I just feel like crying. (


Just so you know Amy, we've all been there!  It sounds like everyone has given you some great ideas. I would also make sure that everything is threaded right. Rethread the whole thing. 

The dress looks beautiful! I know you'll get it worked out!  



livndisney said:


> I found out another hazard of sewing........
> 
> After Morgan went to bed tonight, I figured I would make something for her to wear tomorrow. She has had this pink tee shirt all summer and nothing to go with it. So I wanted to make a skort to match. In the middle of it, I realized I was tired. So took a bite of chocolate for quick energy.  Picked up the skort and started working on it again. Got it all done and realized there are CHOCOLATE fingerprints all over it!


    Call them chocolate polkadots! Ah, we love you Cindee! How's my Morgan doing?? Tell her I miss her! 





minnie2 said:


> http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n80/mtroy_2006/th_IMG_4641.jpg[/IMG[/QUOTE]
> Marlo, it looks beautiful! So twirly!!! I can tell Nikki just loves it!!!! But, I have an urge to reach out and catch her so she doesn't fall down those stairs! Your house looks beautiful!!
> [quote="jham, post: 27567839"]That Louie is so cute!  And BTW everyone I used Carla's directions to "upsize" the portrait peasant pattern from an 8 to a 14 for Jayden's "poodle skirt top"  :banana: :banana: :banana: it was pretty easy even though the bigger pieces didn't fit on my standard size paper, I was able to wing it with what I was able to print.
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> I can't wait to try this!!!! I want to make another peasant top for Arminda. I bought her some horse fabric, and I thought it would be a cute peasant top.
> 
> It's been raining since yesterday (or before) and when they show the satellite thing on TV, you can see Ike is coming towards us! Not a hurricane anymore, but we'll get even more rain because of it! It looks pretty neat to see the hurrican still spinning when it's almost to Michigan! You could even see the eye yet.
> 
> And, I hope eveyone who was hit with the full force of this hurricane is doing well.  Jenny, do you know how your house is yet???
> 
> Have we heard from everyone who was in Texas???


----------



## MouseTriper

Hi Everyone....I just wanted to say I LOVE all the new things posted.  I was a bit behind so it would take me forever to quote everything.  You guys just ROCK and I absolutely LOVE coming here and checking out what you have all been working on.  

Love, love, love all the new VIDAs!!!!  The evil one Lisa did is so unique and awesome too.  Love the poodle skirt and Linnette's drawings and her new cute colorful dress.  Love Minnie2's new long brown dress, and it looks like your DD does too!!!

So I hope to have something finished, modeled and posted in a couple days.  It is a Halloween themed outfit that includes Tigger!!!!  LOL....hopefully it will turn out the way I want it too.  Hahaha


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Just a quick drop in to say HI...we are home from Disney!  I have a ton of reading to do to catch up...plus have to start my TR!!!  We had a wonderful time.  Hope everyone is doing well!  
Kristine


----------



## CastleCreations

We are "cruise trying on" as the girls say..I wanted to see if I needed to alter their dresses, so I snapped a photo before they took them off. I looked high and low for the orange and black stripped tights and finally gave up. I found lots of adult sizes at KMart, Walmart, Target and the Costume stores, but no kids sizes.. , so I bought them candy corn tights from Target and they will be able to wear these to school as well. 
The shoes I bought online for three dollars a pair...great deal. They can literally wear them and then throw them out if they get dirty


----------



## 2cutekidz

Elisa - Old Navy has the orange and black tights too.  One of the Targets near me had them, but not the other 2.  I think the girls look cute in the candy corn leggings..


----------



## tadamom

How much were the tights at Old Navy?  I really don't want to pay $12.50 at Gymboree and my Kroger didn't have the ones that someone else mentioned and my Target only has the adult ones too.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

CastleCreations said:


> We are "cruise trying on" as the girls say..I wanted to see if I needed to alter their dresses, so I snapped a photo before they took them off. I looked high and low for the orange and black stripped tights and finally gave up. I found lots of adult sizes at KMart, Walmart, Target and the Costume stores, but no kids sizes.. , so I bought them candy corn tights from Target and they will be able to wear these to school as well.
> The shoes I bought online for three dollars a pair...great deal. They can literally wear them and then throw them out if they get dirty


Those dresses are so cute. I love the Candy Corn leggings. Jenna saw those in Wal-Mart and wants a pair of them.


----------



## SILLYANDI

So I decided to attempt appliques on the girls' dresses before I post pics. I have read all of the applique links in post #1 but I'm still unsure.

Which method would you recommend? 
Iron wonder under onto the material, cut out the shape, iron on to garment then stitch around the outer edge (not so sure of my zig-zag stitch abilities ) OR  
Cut out shape and zig zag to interfacing, tear off excess then apply wonder under to afix it to dress.

UNLESS someone else has a suggestion (besides puffy paint) that will make it look finished and make it stay put..

TIA

PS when I grow up I want to be a Disboutiquer


----------



## eeyore3847

tadamom said:


> How much were the tights at Old Navy?  I really don't want to pay $12.50 at Gymboree and my Kroger didn't have the ones that someone else mentioned and my Target only has the adult ones too.




you know I only saw the tights up to size 4-6x and they looked super thick. They were cute though. But I think I may have to make my own leggings!
Lori


----------



## GoofyDoo

SCORE!! I got the buttonholes done! Thank you so much to everyone who gave me such great tips. I was ready to resort to snaps, but since I haven't bought any yet, I thought I'd try the buttonholes one more time. First I read CarlaC's e-book (thank you, Carla!), then I rethreaded everything. I read my manual one more time and checked all the levers, then it worked fine three times in a row on pieces of scrap that I tripled. After that, I decided to go for it on the dress, knowing that I could try to camouflage it some way if things went wrong again. I think I got the holes up a little too far on the dress, though, but I think it looks OK still. I think I shouldn't have made it quite so long...and it's not as roomy as I expected. She _is_ almost nine, though. Shay Lynne is happy and I guess that's all that counts.  I will humbly post these pics. I barely have the nerve in light of all the awesomeness posted recently!!








Now I'm going to go and make another peasant top and Easy-Fit Pants. This is fun! Thank you once again for all the help--y'all are the best! Saying prayers for my fellow Texans....


----------



## Tinka_Belle

GoofyDoo said:


> Now I'm going to go and make another peasant top and Easy-Fit Pants. This is fun! Thank you once again for all the help--y'all are the best! Saying prayers for my fellow Texans....


The dress turned out really pretty. I think it looks great on Shay Lynne.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

GoofyDoo said:


> SCORE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm going to go and make another peasant top and Easy-Fit Pants. This is fun! Thank you once again for all the help--y'all are the best! Saying prayers for my fellow Texans....



You did a great job!  and she looks happy in them!  I myself am about to do some buttonholes after dinner!  I will think of you!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

mytwotinks said:


> That is so cool!  How did your outdoor boutique go?
> 
> I haven't posted much, but I've been watching a lot of days and have, as usual, really enjoyed seeing all of your creations!  I've been having a little bit of a tough time here lately.  Riley is having a horrible year with her teacher and I am actually considering homeschooling her.  The man is flat out innapropriate with the kids (in a mean weird way not a child molester way) and I just don't think I can put up with it for an entire school year.
> 
> Last night I found out that a friend of mine who had moved away lost her daughter to Luekemia in March.  We used to talk a couple of times a year and I hadn't realized how long it had been.  I think that 2 years had passed.  I am sick over this.  There have been so many times that I have thought I needed to call her and then let life get in the way.
> 
> Riley is going to be devastated.  Meghan was just a little over a year older than Riley and the girls really enjoyed their time together when they visited us in Kansas.
> 
> I have barely stopped crying since I found out.  My heart is breaking for my friend.





mytwotinks said:


> Thanks guys!  I'm just so shocked right now.  I can't imagine.  I have read every word of her tribute pages and the pages that they were keeping while Meghan was getting treated and it was so heartwrenching to watch them go from hope to being told it was the end.  How do you go on after being told your child has just weeks to live?
> 
> She seemed so matter of fact at the time in her posts.  I can only imagine that after she passed, Erin probably just crumbled.  I remember doing that after Riley's first major surgery.  You are so busy dealing with the "facts" while it's happening that it isn't until after that you have time to realize what you've been through.
> 
> 
> 
> She's in fifth grade.  He is a rediculous man.  She can't understand what he is even wanting them to do.  My straight a student is bringing home horrible grades because his instruction is so confusing.
> 
> One night her homework was a "one page sincere apology for being terrible."  I freaked.  I got in my car and drove straight to the school and handed it to the principal so she could see what her "super neat" teacher was doing.
> 
> Chris and I are meeting with the principal Tuesday.  It's a huge long story, but she has basically tried to avoid meeting with us because she is so overwhelmed with complaints about this guy.  At first she told me that she was shocked I was having issues because he has a "super neat" personality.  Let me tell you that is not the truth.  I thought he was a weirdo the first time I met him and I was trying my best to convince myself that he was like a nice dopey mr. Rogers type.  He's not.  He tells them daily how "bad"  they are.  He uses the word terrible tons of times a day.  He told the kids that he and all of the other fifth grade teachers were talking and they agree that he has the worst class.  He is a (insert naughty word here!)!!!!!!!!!



I am so sorry about your friend's lost.  That just has to be horrible.  I hope you find a way to tell Riley.  Hugs to you.

And I am sorry about her teacher.  Ashley had a teacher like that in 4th grade.  She was the worst!  And I had to work with her!  She would ridicule the children in front of others...and Ashley was new there, so it was worse..she had no friends to turn to and the teacher didn't help.  I had to get the principal involved and the year went a tad better.  We do homeschool now, but mostly because they weren't meeting her needs in the gifted program.


----------



## 2cutekidz

GoofyDoo said:


> SCORE!! I got the buttonholes done! Thank you so much to everyone who gave me such great tips. I was ready to resort to snaps, but since I haven't bought any yet, I thought I'd try the buttonholes one more time. First I read CarlaC's e-book (thank you, Carla!), then I rethreaded everything. I read my manual one more time and checked all the levers, then it worked fine three times in a row on pieces of scrap that I tripled. After that, I decided to go for it on the dress, knowing that I could try to camouflage it some way if things went wrong again. I think I got the holes up a little too far on the dress, though, but I think it looks OK still. I think I shouldn't have made it quite so long...and it's not as roomy as I expected. She _is_ almost nine, though. Shay Lynne is happy and I guess that's all that counts.  I will humbly post these pics. I barely have the nerve in light of all the awesomeness posted recently!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm going to go and make another peasant top and Easy-Fit Pants. This is fun! Thank you once again for all the help--y'all are the best! Saying prayers for my fellow Texans....




Whoohoo!!  The dress looks awesome.  When it gets colder it will be just as cute with a long tee, tights and maybe even cute boots!! Awesome job!!  I like the sweet simple dresses too.  Honestly, I hadn't given this patten a second look, but seeing how cute it is on Shay Lynne, I might have to get it!!

Tadamom - I think the tights 6.50.  I checked their website and they are on sale for $3.90. They are only in little girl sizes up to a 5T.


----------



## jham

CastleCreations said:


> We are "cruise trying on" as the girls say..I wanted to see if I needed to alter their dresses, so I snapped a photo before they took them off. I looked high and low for the orange and black stripped tights and finally gave up. I found lots of adult sizes at KMart, Walmart, Target and the Costume stores, but no kids sizes.. , so I bought them candy corn tights from Target and they will be able to wear these to school as well.
> The shoes I bought online for three dollars a pair...great deal. They can literally wear them and then throw them out if they get dirty



Very cute!  I have plans for a Disney/Halloween dress for Lily for our trip.  I just keep changing my mind on what style to make.  I'd better get moving because our trip is coming up!  Elisa, do you watch DOOL?  I think Ireland looks like a young Morgan.  



SILLYANDI said:


> So I decided to attempt appliques on the girls' dresses before I post pics. I have read all of the applique links in post #1 but I'm still unsure.
> 
> Which method would you recommend?
> Iron wonder under onto the material, cut out the shape, iron on to garment then stitch around the outer edge (not so sure of my zig-zag stitch abilities ) OR
> Cut out shape and zig zag to interfacing, tear off excess then apply wonder under to afix it to dress.
> 
> UNLESS someone else has a suggestion (besides puffy paint) that will make it look finished and make it stay put..
> 
> TIA
> 
> PS when I grow up I want to be a Disboutiquer



I've only tried the first method. 



GoofyDoo said:


> SCORE!! I got the buttonholes done! Thank you so much to everyone who gave me such great tips. I was ready to resort to snaps, but since I haven't bought any yet, I thought I'd try the buttonholes one more time. First I read CarlaC's e-book (thank you, Carla!), then I rethreaded everything. I read my manual one more time and checked all the levers, then it worked fine three times in a row on pieces of scrap that I tripled. After that, I decided to go for it on the dress, knowing that I could try to camouflage it some way if things went wrong again. I think I got the holes up a little too far on the dress, though, but I think it looks OK still. I think I shouldn't have made it quite so long...and it's not as roomy as I expected. She _is_ almost nine, though. Shay Lynne is happy and I guess that's all that counts.  I will humbly post these pics. I barely have the nerve in light of all the awesomeness posted recently!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm going to go and make another peasant top and Easy-Fit Pants. This is fun! Thank you once again for all the help--y'all are the best! Saying prayers for my fellow Texans....




Yay!  It turned out great!  I finished my spider Vida for the school auction a long time ago but it is still waiting around for buttonholes  I'd better get that done today!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Hi,

Sorry I have been gone so long.  Work, first day of school and house.  Then there is the ongoing costume problem.

After 5 test dresses I finally have my dress almost right.  The back is not perfect but it will work at this point.

Problem is my machine is a singer 2638 with an automatic button hole maker.  I need holes in the back of my dress for the lace up. 

I don't know how to use the button hole maker?  I lost the manual years ago and I have to finish the dress today!!!   I have tried just clicking over to the button hole picture but it just sews in a zig zag.  I don't know what to do or how to proceed.  Please I am desperate, begging and will make cookies for you.  How do I use the auto feature?  I noticed on the stitch width selection on 1 it is button hole?

I have work tomorrow and payroll on Tuesday.  I also have to pack for Disney, clean my house, blah, blah, blah....So today is it for finishing my dress.


----------



## kimmylaj

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I almost hate to show this after Lisa's wonderful creation all over these pages, but I guess I will! Here are pictures of my first Feliz dress that i have made. I think that I will remake this for her Christmas dress this year. She seems to love it!
> Get ready for too many Leighannas!


this is amazing  , and your daughter looks beautiful



mytwotinks said:


> She's in fifth grade.  He is a rediculous man.  She can't understand what he is even wanting them to do.  My straight a student is bringing home horrible grades because his instruction is so confusing.
> 
> One night her homework was a "one page sincere apology for being terrible."  I freaked.  I got in my car and drove straight to the school and handed it to the principal so she could see what her "super neat" teacher was doing.
> 
> Chris and I are meeting with the principal Tuesday.  It's a huge long story, but she has basically tried to avoid meeting with us because she is so overwhelmed with complaints about this guy.  At first she told me that she was shocked I was having issues because he has a "super neat" personality.  Let me tell you that is not the truth.  I thought he was a weirdo the first time I met him and I was trying my best to convince myself that he was like a nice dopey mr. Rogers type.  He's not.  He tells them daily how "bad"  they are.  He uses the word terrible tons of times a day.  He told the kids that he and all of the other fifth grade teachers were talking and they agree that he has the worst class.  He is a (insert naughty word here!)!!!!!!!!!


i think you are doing the right thing by meeting with the principal. i have had my share of terrible teachers( along with many wonderful ones) but the horrible things they say are still easily recalled because they were so hurtful.  you are your daughters best advocate, do everything you can to get her out of his class, there is no reason for a teacher to treat children like that.



GoofyDoo said:


> SCORE!! I got the buttonholes done! Thank you so much to everyone who gave me such great tips. I was ready to resort to snaps, but since I haven't bought any yet, I thought I'd try the buttonholes one more time. First I read CarlaC's e-book (thank you, Carla!), then I rethreaded everything. I read my manual one more time and checked all the levers, then it worked fine three times in a row on pieces of scrap that I tripled. After that, I decided to go for it on the dress, knowing that I could try to camouflage it some way if things went wrong again. I think I got the holes up a little too far on the dress, though, but I think it looks OK still. I think I shouldn't have made it quite so long...and it's not as roomy as I expected. She _is_ almost nine, though. Shay Lynne is happy and I guess that's all that counts.  I will humbly post these pics. I barely have the nerve in light of all the awesomeness posted recently!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm going to go and make another peasant top and Easy-Fit Pants. This is fun! Thank you once again for all the help--y'all are the best! Saying prayers for my fellow Texans....



that looks terrific, the aline was the first thing i made and i put snaps on i am a bit of a chicken, as i stated before i am still scared of sleeves. i just keep making things a little big so i can put shirts underneath. you really did terrific


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

GoofyDoo said:


> SCORE!! I got the buttonholes done! Thank you so much to everyone who gave me such great tips. I was ready to resort to snaps, but since I haven't bought any yet, I thought I'd try the buttonholes one more time. First I read CarlaC's e-book (thank you, Carla!), then I rethreaded everything. I read my manual one more time and checked all the levers, then it worked fine three times in a row on pieces of scrap that I tripled. After that, I decided to go for it on the dress, knowing that I could try to camouflage it some way if things went wrong again. I think I got the holes up a little too far on the dress, though, but I think it looks OK still. I think I shouldn't have made it quite so long...and it's not as roomy as I expected. She _is_ almost nine, though. Shay Lynne is happy and I guess that's all that counts.  I will humbly post these pics. I barely have the nerve in light of all the awesomeness posted recently!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm going to go and make another peasant top and Easy-Fit Pants. This is fun! Thank you once again for all the help--y'all are the best! Saying prayers for my fellow Texans....



Im so glad it worked out. I want to post to everyone about the beautiful outfits posted in the last 20 hours, but since someone is coming for a house showing I will have to leave VERY shortly.

I have issues with my button holer -samething, works on the scrap, but trouble on the real thing. 
My first one was denim-2 layers, plus a lining. it worked on scrap. I finally did what my teacher told me-since saving it was a lost cause Id ripped so many "rows" out. My machine will get the lenghts on each side wrong, or jam up. I sewed a button on top and put a little velcro square underneath.
NOW I turn my machine off and then back on, set it to the button hole I want and just do it on the real deal- no practice- next button hole, same thing, shut it off, turn it on. Voila! It works everytime like a breeze. I know I should have it looked at- but I cant bear to be without my machine for 1 or (gasp!) 2 weeks!

okay-gotta run!!!!!!!


----------



## CastleCreations

Tinka_Belle said:


> Those dresses are so cute. I love the Candy Corn leggings. Jenna saw those in Wal-Mart and wants a pair of them.



We got our leggings in Target...walmart didn't have the candy corn ones..

I haven't checked Old Navy..we almost went there today in search for white sweaters..but found them at Target. We might head over to Old Navy later this week. My brother is having a birthday this week and I always get him shirt from there.


----------



## mrsklamc

MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry I have been gone so long.  Work, first day of school and house.  Then there is the ongoing costume problem.
> 
> After 5 test dresses I finally have my dress almost right.  The back is not perfect but it will work at this point.
> 
> Problem is my machine is a singer 2638 with an automatic button hole maker.  I need holes in the back of my dress for the lace up.
> 
> I don't know how to use the button hole maker?  I lost the manual years ago and I have to finish the dress today!!!   I have tried just clicking over to the button hole picture but it just sews in a zig zag.  I don't know what to do or how to proceed.  Please I am desperate, begging and will make cookies for you.  How do I use the auto feature?  I noticed on the stitch width selection on 1 it is button hole?
> 
> I have work tomorrow and payroll on Tuesday.  I also have to pack for Disney, clean my house, blah, blah, blah....So today is it for finishing my dress.



Go to youcanmakethis.com and check out the free tutorial. Good luck!


----------



## CastleCreations

Totally OT but really need to vent...We were watching a movie last night...and we were all looking forward to it, because non of us had seen it before...pinocchio. I had seen parts of it, but not all of it.. well needless to say, once they started using the word..Jack*ss...my girls got really quiet and knew it was a "bad" word. I explained to them, that it is a slang word for donkey, but I don't think they get it. So what did I hear today while they were playing...yup, the dreaded word. Thanks Disney...LOL, one more battle for Mom to overcome.... I can't wait to get the note home from school, if it so happens to "slip" out.


----------



## karamat

Hi All - One more checking in from the Houston area...

We made it through the storm just fine... lots of neighbors lost fences and parts of their roofs, but luckily we didn't lose either.  I think we have lost a tree in the back yard since its now at a 45 degree angle, but it was a tiny "builders" tree and wasn't doing well before the storm (it never got over the shock of being moved last year when our neighbors gave it to us during their pool instalation.)  We also think we lost the BBQ grill, lawn mower and weed eater since we had roof leakage in our shed.  We were out of power for about 24 hours, which was uncomfortable, but NOTHING compared to what others are going through!!!  

One of my co-workers lives in Seabrook, which with Galveston and Kehma took HARD hits by the storm.  He evacuated Thursday and has not yet received any information on his home... I keep hoping that somehow it made it through the storm.  I have friends that lost weekend homes... 2 in Galveston and 1 in Kehma, but no one else I know has lost primary residences.


----------



## ibesue

MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry I have been gone so long.  Work, first day of school and house.  Then there is the ongoing costume problem.
> 
> After 5 test dresses I finally have my dress almost right.  The back is not perfect but it will work at this point.
> 
> Problem is my machine is a singer 2638 with an automatic button hole maker.  I need holes in the back of my dress for the lace up.
> 
> I don't know how to use the button hole maker?  I lost the manual years ago and I have to finish the dress today!!!   I have tried just clicking over to the button hole picture but it just sews in a zig zag.  I don't know what to do or how to proceed.  Please I am desperate, begging and will make cookies for you.  How do I use the auto feature?  I noticed on the stitch width selection on 1 it is button hole?
> 
> I have work tomorrow and payroll on Tuesday.  I also have to pack for Disney, clean my house, blah, blah, blah....So today is it for finishing my dress.



Have you thought about using grommets instead of buttonholes?  I did that for a knot type of dress a couple of weeks ago.  I found the ones I used at Joanns.  Also did you try the internet, maybe you can download the manual?

Otherwise, EVERYTHING looks great!!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

CastleCreations said:


> We got our leggings in Target...walmart didn't have the candy corn ones..
> 
> I haven't checked Old Navy..we almost went there today in search for white sweaters..but found them at Target. We might head over to Old Navy later this week. My brother is having a birthday this week and I always get him shirt from there.


Thanks. I'll look there if I can't find them at Wal-Mart.


----------



## princessmom29

Mytwotinks I know I may be the dissenting opinion here, but i think that there is something to be said for trying to work with the school. As a teacher, I can't imagine treating children that way. As a parent I have dealt with a teacher that I did not feel was handling things that happened in the classroom very well. I seroiusly considered pulling DD out of the class, but i worried that i would be sending the message that when the going gets tought mommy will just rescue me so we stuck it out and I am glad we did b/c it lead to the teacher being forced to undergo more training, and from what I hear now she is much better. She was overwhelmed and did not have the best classroom managment skills. It also taught my child the important lesson that life is not always fair , but we make the best of what we have and fight to fix something that is just not right. Sounds like this guy just does not know how to deal with kids in a classroom setting, and has poor classroom managment skills. If all the parents who have a problem with a teacher just yank their kids out of school the problem never gets fixed. I say fight for your childs right to be taught what she needs in a pleasant classroom environment. Go up there everytime she brings something like that assignment home or everytime there is a problem and make your concerns heard. It is not fair to snatch her out of school and away from her friends for something HE is doing wrong.


----------



## kjbrown

GoofyDoo said:


> SCORE!! I got the buttonholes done! Thank you so much to everyone who gave me such great tips. I was ready to resort to snaps, but since I haven't bought any yet, I thought I'd try the buttonholes one more time. First I read CarlaC's e-book (thank you, Carla!), then I rethreaded everything. I read my manual one more time and checked all the levers, then it worked fine three times in a row on pieces of scrap that I tripled. After that, I decided to go for it on the dress, knowing that I could try to camouflage it some way if things went wrong again. I think I got the holes up a little too far on the dress, though, but I think it looks OK still. I think I shouldn't have made it quite so long...and it's not as roomy as I expected. She _is_ almost nine, though. Shay Lynne is happy and I guess that's all that counts.  I will humbly post these pics. I barely have the nerve in light of all the awesomeness posted recently!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm going to go and make another peasant top and Easy-Fit Pants. This is fun! Thank you once again for all the help--y'all are the best! Saying prayers for my fellow Texans....



Yeah!  Glad you got it working!  This looks great, I just bought this pattern and can't wait to try it out!


----------



## livndisney

At MK today, we were sitting on the curb to watch the parade, and along comes a woman with a 20 ish dd and they sit down next to us. Next thing I know this "woman" is staring and commenting to her DD about Morgan's hand-and Morgan is sitting right next to her and can hear her! She was so crude I could not believe it. So I moved Morgan over and I sat next next to this "woman". I looked at her and said, "she doesn't like to be stared at or commented about". The %&^$^% says, Oh I was "admiring" her. Um NO-I HEARD and saw what you said and did. You were NOT "admiring" her, you were making fun of her. A grown woman!~


----------



## teresajoy

GoofyDoo said:


> SCORE!! I got the buttonholes done! Thank you so much to everyone who gave me such great tips. I was ready to resort to snaps, but since I haven't bought any yet, I thought I'd try the buttonholes one more time. First I read CarlaC's e-book (thank you, Carla!), then I rethreaded everything. I read my manual one more time and checked all the levers, then it worked fine three times in a row on pieces of scrap that I tripled. After that, I decided to go for it on the dress, knowing that I could try to camouflage it some way if things went wrong again. I think I got the holes up a little too far on the dress, though, but I think it looks OK still. I think I shouldn't have made it quite so long...and it's not as roomy as I expected. She _is_ almost nine, though. Shay Lynne is happy and I guess that's all that counts.  I will humbly post these pics. I barely have the nerve in light of all the awesomeness posted recently!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm going to go and make another peasant top and Easy-Fit Pants. This is fun! Thank you once again for all the help--y'all are the best! Saying prayers for my fellow Texans....


YEAH AMY!!!!             I'm so proud of you!!!!! Hey, you can join the Big Gives now!!!     If you want to try any other YCMT patterns, I really like the Tween flare skirt. It is really easy, and looks very cute! 



SILLYANDI said:


> So I decided to attempt appliques on the girls' dresses before I post pics. I have read all of the applique links in post #1 but I'm still unsure.
> 
> Which method would you recommend?
> Iron wonder under onto the material, cut out the shape, iron on to garment then stitch around the outer edge (not so sure of my zig-zag stitch abilities ) OR
> Cut out shape and zig zag to interfacing, tear off excess then apply wonder under to afix it to dress.
> 
> UNLESS someone else has a suggestion (besides puffy paint) that will make it look finished and make it stay put..
> 
> TIA
> 
> PS when I grow up I want to be a Disboutiquer



I would do whatever HeatherSue's tutorial says to do. Not that I've ever attempted applique, but most peopls have good luck with her tutorial.  

And, I can't believe you read ALL the tutorials! WOW!!! I'm impressed! 



karamat said:


> Hi All - One more checking in from the Houston area...
> 
> We made it through the storm just fine... lots of neighbors lost fences and parts of their roofs, but luckily we didn't lose either.  I think we have lost a tree in the back yard since its now at a 45 degree angle, but it was a tiny "builders" tree and wasn't doing well before the storm (it never got over the shock of being moved last year when our neighbors gave it to us during their pool instalation.)  We also think we lost the BBQ grill, lawn mower and weed eater since we had roof leakage in our shed.  We were out of power for about 24 hours, which was uncomfortable, but NOTHING compared to what others are going through!!!
> 
> One of my co-workers lives in Seabrook, which with Galveston and Kehma took HARD hits by the storm.  He evacuated Thursday and has not yet received any information on his home... I keep hoping that somehow it made it through the storm.  I have friends that lost weekend homes... 2 in Galveston and 1 in Kehma, but no one else I know has lost primary residences.




Thank you for checking in!!! I'm so glad to hear that you are ok!!


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> At MK today, we were sitting on the curb to watch the parade, and along comes a woman with a 20 ish dd and they sit down next to us. Next thing I know this "woman" is staring and commenting to her DD about Morgan's hand-and Morgan is sitting right next to her and can hear her! She was so crude I could not believe it. So I moved Morgan over and I sat next next to this "woman". I looked at her and said, "she doesn't like to be stared at or commented about". The %&^$^% says, Oh I was "admiring" her. Um NO-I HEARD and saw what you said and did. You were NOT "admiring" her, you were making fun of her. A grown woman!~



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That makes me soooooo ANGRY!!!!     How DARE anyone make fun of Morgan!!!!!! Stupid idiots.


----------



## teresajoy

MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi,Problem is my machine is a singer 2638 with an automatic button hole maker.  I need holes in the back of my dress for the lace up.




Go here:
http://www.singerco.com/accessories/manuals.html

You can download your manual for free.  I checked, yours is there.


----------



## princessmom29

livndisney said:


> At MK today, we were sitting on the curb to watch the parade, and along comes a woman with a 20 ish dd and they sit down next to us. Next thing I know this "woman" is staring and commenting to her DD about Morgan's hand-and Morgan is sitting right next to her and can hear her! She was so crude I could not believe it. So I moved Morgan over and I sat next next to this "woman". I looked at her and said, "she doesn't like to be stared at or commented about". The %&^$^% says, Oh I was "admiring" her. Um NO-I HEARD and saw what you said and did. You were NOT "admiring" her, you were making fun of her. A grown woman!~



That is SOOOOOOO tacky. How dare she!!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

livndisney said:


> At MK today, we were sitting on the curb to watch the parade, and along comes a woman with a 20 ish dd and they sit down next to us. Next thing I know this "woman" is staring and commenting to her DD about Morgan's hand-and Morgan is sitting right next to her and can hear her! She was so crude I could not believe it. So I moved Morgan over and I sat next next to this "woman". I looked at her and said, "she doesn't like to be stared at or commented about". The %&^$^% says, Oh I was "admiring" her. Um NO-I HEARD and saw what you said and did. You were NOT "admiring" her, you were making fun of her. A grown woman!~


That is so horrible!! Obviously she was never taught how to be nice to people. She's a child for heavens sake!! That should be more reason than any to be nice. You tell Morgan that she is a beautiful little girl and that she is very special!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Yah! The costume is done.  I used a soft nap fake suede in med. brown.  I wanted it to be fitted some but needed to be able to pull it up.  DH said to use leather shoe string for the back.  I put bust darts in the front, two full length darts on the back and cut the waist in on the fabric.  

It came out nice, after 5 practice dresses out of sheets.  I will get the camera and get pictures soon.  Right now we are packing!!!


----------



## CastleCreations

livndisney said:


> At MK today, we were sitting on the curb to watch the parade, and along comes a woman with a 20 ish dd and they sit down next to us. Next thing I know this "woman" is staring and commenting to her DD about Morgan's hand-and Morgan is sitting right next to her and can hear her! She was so crude I could not believe it. So I moved Morgan over and I sat next next to this "woman". I looked at her and said, "she doesn't like to be stared at or commented about". The %&^$^% says, Oh I was "admiring" her. Um NO-I HEARD and saw what you said and did. You were NOT "admiring" her, you were making fun of her. A grown woman!~



It's a shame that grown adults don't know better. Morgan is a beautiful little girl who is lucky to have a Mommy who stands up for her. Sorry this happened... I hope it didn't ruin your day...


----------



## MinnieVanMom

teresajoy said:


> Go here:
> http://www.singerco.com/accessories/manuals.html
> 
> You can download your manual for free.  I checked, yours is there.



I am so very grateful!  I didn't even think to check Singer.  I am D/L it now.  You are just God Sent.


----------



## livndisney

princessmom29 said:


> That is SOOOOOOO tacky. How dare she!!!!



I would like to say, I was nice to this woman. But I "may" have said a few not so nice things to her. And I cannot confirm or deny the fact that I "may" have blocked her view of the parade. She sure did make a fast get away. 

It is one thing for a child to question, but this woman.........It is 6 hours later and I am still steaming about it.

I explained to Morgan that that lady just had no idea just how special Morgan is. And she was jealous that she did not have a sweet little girl like I do. Morgan asked if I wanted to "make the woman cry"(Can't imagine where she heard that from LOL).    Instead we will pray for that lady to learn from all of this.


On a brighter note- the chocolate did come out of her skort and Sleeping Beauty got a big kick out of it today. Baby Morgan was dressing in matching shorts and was a big hit with the Princesses.


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> I would like to say, I was nice to this woman. But I "may" have said a few not so nice things to her. And I cannot confirm or deny the fact that I "may" have blocked her view of the parade. She sure did make a fast get away.
> 
> It is one thing for a child to question, but this woman.........It is 6 hours later and I am still steaming about it.
> 
> I explained to Morgan that that lady just had no idea just how special Morgan is. And she was jealous that she did not have a sweet little girl like I do. Morgan asked if I wanted to "make the woman cry"(Can't imagine where she heard that from LOL).    Instead we will pray for that lady to learn from all of this.
> 
> 
> On a brighter note- the chocolate did come out of her skort and Sleeping Beauty got a big kick out of it today. Baby Morgan was dressing in matching shorts and was a big hit with the Princesses.



Morgan is so special, I hate thinking of someone being mean to her! Sounds like you handled if VERY well!  



MinnieVanMom said:


> I am so very grateful!  I didn't even think to check Singer.  I am D/L it now.  You are just God Sent.



No problem at all! We are all here to help each other!


----------



## princessmom29

livndisney said:


> I would like to say, I was nice to this woman. But I "may" have said a few not so nice things to her. And I cannot confirm or deny the fact that I "may" have blocked her view of the parade. She sure did make a fast get away.
> 
> It is one thing for a child to question, but this woman.........It is 6 hours later and I am still steaming about it.
> 
> I explained to Morgan that that lady just had no idea just how special Morgan is. And she was jealous that she did not have a sweet little girl like I do. Morgan asked if I wanted to "make the woman cry"(Can't imagine where she heard that from LOL).    Instead we will pray for that lady to learn from all of this.
> 
> 
> On a brighter note- the chocolate did come out of her skort and Sleeping Beauty got a big kick out of it today. Baby Morgan was dressing in matching shorts and was a big hit with the Princesses.



good for you! Glad it didn't ruin your day!!!


----------



## billwendy

livndisney said:


> At MK today, we were sitting on the curb to watch the parade, and along comes a woman with a 20 ish dd and they sit down next to us. Next thing I know this "woman" is staring and commenting to her DD about Morgan's hand-and Morgan is sitting right next to her and can hear her! She was so crude I could not believe it. So I moved Morgan over and I sat next next to this "woman". I looked at her and said, "she doesn't like to be stared at or commented about". The %&^$^% says, Oh I was "admiring" her. Um NO-I HEARD and saw what you said and did. You were NOT "admiring" her, you were making fun of her. A grown woman!~



RRRRRRRR - I can't believe that "woman"....how terrible....people can just be so mean - We have that happen sometimes as my Sister in Law has Down Syndrome - people stare at us, and my SIL is very aware when this happens and it makes her steamin mad!!!! People just dont understand how cool and fun it is to have a special person in their family!!!!


----------



## revrob

Well - we finally have electricity again!  It went out as Ike was passing through yesterday afternoon.  It was off for 28 hours!   I was right in the middle of a sewing project, too!  Love everything that's been posted.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Glad to hear that you are okay Shannon!


----------



## jham

livndisney said:


> At MK today, we were sitting on the curb to watch the parade, and along comes a woman with a 20 ish dd and they sit down next to us. Next thing I know this "woman" is staring and commenting to her DD about Morgan's hand-and Morgan is sitting right next to her and can hear her! She was so crude I could not believe it. So I moved Morgan over and I sat next next to this "woman". I looked at her and said, "she doesn't like to be stared at or commented about". The %&^$^% says, Oh I was "admiring" her. Um NO-I HEARD and saw what you said and did. You were NOT "admiring" her, you were making fun of her. A grown woman!~





livndisney said:


> I would like to say, I was nice to this woman. But I "may" have said a few not so nice things to her. And I cannot confirm or deny the fact that I "may" have blocked her view of the parade. She sure did make a fast get away.
> 
> It is one thing for a child to question, but this woman.........It is 6 hours later and I am still steaming about it.
> 
> I explained to Morgan that that lady just had no idea just how special Morgan is. And she was jealous that she did not have a sweet little girl like I do. Morgan asked if I wanted to "make the woman cry"(Can't imagine where she heard that from LOL).    Instead we will pray for that lady to learn from all of this.
> 
> 
> On a brighter note- the chocolate did come out of her skort and Sleeping Beauty got a big kick out of it today. Baby Morgan was dressing in matching shorts and was a big hit with the Princesses.



That is so awful Cindee!  I know when someone, child or adult says something mean to or about one of my kids I steam for a good long time! All I can say is lucky for that lady it wasn't our disboutiquer meet!  She would've been runnin' fast!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Here is the back of my dress.





The front, but I didn't put on the belt, it looks so huge in front!





Thanks to Mrs. Miller for all her great ideas to get me started and to everyone here for the moral support and encouragement.  I still need to make the strap as it does slide down and a belt.


----------



## Cherlynn25

livndisney said:


> At MK today, we were sitting on the curb to watch the parade, and along comes a woman with a 20 ish dd and they sit down next to us. Next thing I know this "woman" is staring and commenting to her DD about Morgan's hand-and Morgan is sitting right next to her and can hear her! She was so crude I could not believe it. So I moved Morgan over and I sat next next to this "woman". I looked at her and said, "she doesn't like to be stared at or commented about". The %&^$^% says, Oh I was "admiring" her. Um NO-I HEARD and saw what you said and did. You were NOT "admiring" her, you were making fun of her. A grown woman!~



 that is just so rude!!! It is one thing for a child to question, but for a grown person!!!!  

Glad to hear from our texas friends, sounds like most of you came through the storm ok. The pictures look pretty devastating in some areas.


----------



## bclydia

livndisney said:


> At MK today, we were sitting on the curb to watch the parade, and along comes a woman with a 20 ish dd and they sit down next to us. Next thing I know this "woman" is staring and commenting to her DD about Morgan's hand-and Morgan is sitting right next to her and can hear her! She was so crude I could not believe it. So I moved Morgan over and I sat next next to this "woman". I looked at her and said, "she doesn't like to be stared at or commented about". The %&^$^% says, Oh I was "admiring" her. Um NO-I HEARD and saw what you said and did. You were NOT "admiring" her, you were making fun of her. A grown woman!~



Oh dear!! How awful!
As someone with two special needs adults in our family, I really feel for you.
Poor Morgan.  Adults should really know better.  That's shameful!


I'd like to report that I have made two of Carla's bucket hats and I am just so thrilled with how they have turned out.  I will try to post photos tomorrow. DH has the laptop with him at work tonight and it's the only computer equipped to take the cards to load the photos.  I am so thrilled, I think I need to make DD5 a matching outfit to wear for our December trip to Disneyland.
CarlaC I love you! I never thought I could sew a piece of clothing I'd be proud to have my kids wear!!!
Can't wait for the skort pattern!


----------



## Adi12982

bclydia said:


> I'd like to report that I have made two of Carla's bucket hats and I am just so thrilled with how they have turned out.  I will try to post photos tomorrow. DH has the laptop with him at work tonight and it's the only computer equipped to take the cards to load the photos.  I am so thrilled, I think I need to make DD5 a matching outfit to wear for our December trip to Disneyland.
> CarlaC I love you! I never thought I could sew a piece of clothing I'd be proud to have my kids wear!!!
> Can't wait for the skort pattern!



Where can I get the pattern.  I have been MIA for a while, and tried to look, but didn't see it.  I LOVE bucket hats!


----------



## billwendy

Sure glad reports from our TX friends keep coming in - still praying for you all!! 

Im going to be in Florida in a few weeks - any good fabric stores I should check out? My path will be Miami, Florida keys, up the west coast to Orlando.....

Also, any other costume  ideas for Billy and I? Someone on the boards said  tons of people dress like the Incredibles.....they'd need to be simple and not hot!! lol!!!

thanks!! Wendy


----------



## disneymommieof2

I just had to announce- 
I'm Sewing!!!!
I have been in slump and I have SO MANY things on my list to make but I just couldn't get started. Well I have an outfit I have been planning for months and I wanted sophia to wear it tomorrow! So I guess my motivation is procrastination! It's her "David" inspired outfit for the first day back to ecfe classes. Last year the sib care lady read the same book to her over and over! - No David! She still loves it and so she will be "david" tomorrow. I have everything cut out and I am ready to sew!!


----------



## bclydia

Adi12982 said:


> Where can I get the pattern.  I have been MIA for a while, and tried to look, but didn't see it.  I LOVE bucket hats!



You're right! It's not easy to find and didn't come up even when I searched CarlaC's patterns exclusively.
However, I found it under "boys" stuff!!
Let's see if this link works for you...
http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/boys/Reversible-Patchwork-Bucket-Hat.htm


----------



## minnie2

CastleCreations said:


> We are "cruise trying on" as the girls say..I wanted to see if I needed to alter their dresses, so I snapped a photo before they took them off. I looked high and low for the orange and black stripped tights and finally gave up. I found lots of adult sizes at KMart, Walmart, Target and the Costume stores, but no kids sizes.. , so I bought them candy corn tights from Target and they will be able to wear these to school as well.
> The shoes I bought online for three dollars a pair...great deal. They can literally wear them and then throw them out if they get dirty


CUTE!   I want to make a halloween outfit!  



GoofyDoo said:


> SCORE!! I got the buttonholes done! Thank you so much to everyone who gave me such great tips. I was ready to resort to snaps, but since I haven't bought any yet, I thought I'd try the buttonholes one more time. First I read CarlaC's e-book (thank you, Carla!), then I rethreaded everything. I read my manual one more time and checked all the levers, then it worked fine three times in a row on pieces of scrap that I tripled. After that, I decided to go for it on the dress, knowing that I could try to camouflage it some way if things went wrong again. I think I got the holes up a little too far on the dress, though, but I think it looks OK still. I think I shouldn't have made it quite so long...and it's not as roomy as I expected. She _is_ almost nine, though. Shay Lynne is happy and I guess that's all that counts.  I will humbly post these pics. I barely have the nerve in light of all the awesomeness posted recently!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm going to go and make another peasant top and Easy-Fit Pants. This is fun! Thank you once again for all the help--y'all are the best! Saying prayers for my fellow Texans....


Great job!  I don't think it is too long.  Then again I like long dresses on little girls.  



karamat said:


> Hi All - One more checking in from the Houston area...
> 
> We made it through the storm just fine... lots of neighbors lost fences and parts of their roofs, but luckily we didn't lose either.  I think we have lost a tree in the back yard since its now at a 45 degree angle, but it was a tiny "builders" tree and wasn't doing well before the storm (it never got over the shock of being moved last year when our neighbors gave it to us during their pool instalation.)  We also think we lost the BBQ grill, lawn mower and weed eater since we had roof leakage in our shed.  We were out of power for about 24 hours, which was uncomfortable, but NOTHING compared to what others are going through!!!
> 
> One of my co-workers lives in Seabrook, which with Galveston and Kehma took HARD hits by the storm.  He evacuated Thursday and has not yet received any information on his home... I keep hoping that somehow it made it through the storm.  I have friends that lost weekend homes... 2 in Galveston and 1 in Kehma, but no one else I know has lost primary residences.


Glad you are safe!



livndisney said:


> At MK today, we were sitting on the curb to watch the parade, and along comes a woman with a 20 ish dd and they sit down next to us. Next thing I know this "woman" is staring and commenting to her DD about Morgan's hand-and Morgan is sitting right next to her and can hear her! She was so crude I could not believe it. So I moved Morgan over and I sat next next to this "woman". I looked at her and said, "she doesn't like to be stared at or commented about". The %&^$^% says, Oh I was "admiring" her. Um NO-I HEARD and saw what you said and did. You were NOT "admiring" her, you were making fun of her. A grown woman!~





livndisney said:


> I would like to say, I was nice to this woman. But I "may" have said a few not so nice things to her. And I cannot confirm or deny the fact that I "may" have blocked her view of the parade. She sure did make a fast get away.
> 
> It is one thing for a child to question, but this woman.........It is 6 hours later and I am still steaming about it.
> 
> I explained to Morgan that that lady just had no idea just how special Morgan is. And she was jealous that she did not have a sweet little girl like I do. Morgan asked if I wanted to "make the woman cry"(Can't imagine where she heard that from LOL).    Instead we will pray for that lady to learn from all of this.
> 
> 
> On a brighter note- the chocolate did come out of her skort and Sleeping Beauty got a big kick out of it today. Baby Morgan was dressing in matching shorts and was a big hit with the Princesses.


What is wrong with people?!?!?!?  Morgan is adorable how could any one see anything other then that when they look at her!   You know I hate stupid people!  UGH!  

My kids allergist has the same hand as Morgan and I am thrilled to say my kids never asked or I think even noticed that her hand isn't like everyone else's.  So tell Morgan she can do anything she puts her mind too!  



bclydia said:


> Oh dear!! How awful!
> As someone with two special needs adults in our family, I really feel for you.
> Poor Morgan.  Adults should really know better.  That's shameful!
> 
> 
> I'd like to report that I have made two of Carla's bucket hats and I am just so thrilled with how they have turned out.  I will try to post photos tomorrow. DH has the laptop with him at work tonight and it's the only computer equipped to take the cards to load the photos.  I am so thrilled, I think I need to make DD5 a matching outfit to wear for our December trip to Disneyland.
> CarlaC I love you! I never thought I could sew a piece of clothing I'd be proud to have my kids wear!!!
> Can't wait for the skort pattern!


 

Glad to hear they were so easy!  they are next on my list!


 Ok I am so excited!  I just found out last night my kid brother is moving to Chicago! That means I will actually have family close by!!!!  It has been almost 4 yrs with NO family in the same state!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

For those of you who do the Studio Tantrum and Farbenmix patterns how are they? The same as a McCalls, Simplicity? Different? How? and where can I find a european size translation?
24 months is ??


----------



## Elvis33

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> For those of you who do the Studio Tantrum and Farbenmix patterns how are they? The same as a McCalls, Simplicity? Different? How? and where can I find a european size translation?
> 24 months is ??



Banberry Place has some translations and pictures and the Farbenmix web site does as well. 2T would be 86/92, so I'm not sure for 24 mos. So far I've found the patterns are long, my DD prefers slightly shorter, so when I trace off the pattern I use the size smaller for length. The patterns themselves have mostly sparsely written directions with few or no pictures,so that is very different from a big three pattern. The Vida is very easy to make. The Redondo and Laguna were simple once I visualized how to put them together. Last night I made the Sasha wave dress and this morning I realized that I put the middle section in upside downhttp://www.wdwinfo.com/images/smilies/sad20.gif It is already serged, so I'm going to leave it as is. The europeansewing group on yahoo is planning a sew along-they haven't picked the pattern yet- which mught be a good way to get started.


----------



## peachygreen

Just checking in after Ike.  Seconds after I posted my mid storm report, we lost phone and internet access.  We are okay.  The worst damage we suffered was a downed tree.  We cut it up and cleared it out yesterday and you can't even tell we had any damage now.  We still have no power, no phone and no internet at home.  All I can say my total home generator paid for itself this week.  It was very nice to not have to worry about losing power.  I'm back at work today.  Tomorrow my husband has to go back to work, so I think my DD might have to come to work with me.  I don't expect daycare to open this week, because I don't expect us to get power back on this week.

I'm glad to hear all the reports that people faired the storm okay.


----------



## mytwotinks

princessmom29 said:


> Mytwotinks I know I may be the dissenting opinion here, but i think that there is something to be said for trying to work with the school. As a teacher, I can't imagine treating children that way. As a parent I have dealt with a teacher that I did not feel was handling things that happened in the classroom very well. I seroiusly considered pulling DD out of the class, but i worried that i would be sending the message that when the going gets tought mommy will just rescue me so we stuck it out and I am glad we did b/c it lead to the teacher being forced to undergo more training, and from what I hear now she is much better. She was overwhelmed and did not have the best classroom managment skills. It also taught my child the important lesson that life is not always fair , but we make the best of what we have and fight to fix something that is just not right. Sounds like this guy just does not know how to deal with kids in a classroom setting, and has poor classroom managment skills. If all the parents who have a problem with a teacher just yank their kids out of school the problem never gets fixed. I say fight for your childs right to be taught what she needs in a pleasant classroom environment. Go up there everytime she brings something like that assignment home or everytime there is a problem and make your concerns heard. It is not fair to snatch her out of school and away from her friends for something HE is doing wrong.




I really do appreciate this.  Thank you for a teacher's perspective.  I have left her in for exactly the reasons you have listed.  At this point I don't know if moving her to another classroom is even an option.  I've been told that the other classes are full.  Riley is such a social child that she really does not want to be removed from school.  Another factor is that her two best friends in the whole world are in this class.  The girls were so excited to be together this year.  I honestly feel like the parents have an obligation to all of the children in the class to fix this problem.

Chris and I are going to meet with the principal tomorrow.  I am going to request than another adult be in the room at all times.  I also have compiled a collection of her homework that I want to show the principal.  She has things that she has done several times because he is telling her that she hasn't turned it in. I am also going to be discussing the language he uses when he talks to the class.  My child takes it very personally when she is told over and over that she is terrible.

At this point the principal is admitting that this is a problem.  In the begining she was trying to convince us all that it was not.  I have a straight a student that is bringing home mostly d's and f's.  I think that is a problem with the instruction!

Thanks for listening to me gripe!  This is going to be a looooooonnnnnnnnngggg year if we don't get this figured out!


----------



## mytwotinks

livndisney said:


> At MK today, we were sitting on the curb to watch the parade, and along comes a woman with a 20 ish dd and they sit down next to us. Next thing I know this "woman" is staring and commenting to her DD about Morgan's hand-and Morgan is sitting right next to her and can hear her! She was so crude I could not believe it. So I moved Morgan over and I sat next next to this "woman". I looked at her and said, "she doesn't like to be stared at or commented about". The %&^$^% says, Oh I was "admiring" her. Um NO-I HEARD and saw what you said and did. You were NOT "admiring" her, you were making fun of her. A grown woman!~



This is horrible!  I hope you made her feel good and stupid!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NanasCustomCreations

Hi, Everyone!  I know I've been MIA for several months now.  I have not had internet access....well I didn't have access to a computer at all except at work.   .  This meant that I could not even use my embroidery machine as it doesn't have a USB port.....well I could have used the stock designs but that's no fun.      Nana


----------



## Cherlynn25

mytwotinks said:


> I really do appreciate this.  Thank you for a teacher's perspective.  I have left her in for exactly the reasons you have listed.  At this point I don't know if moving her to another classroom is even an option.  I've been told that the other classes are full.  Riley is such a social child that she really does not want to be removed from school.  Another factor is that her two best friends in the whole world are in this class.  The girls were so excited to be together this year.  I honestly feel like the parents have an obligation to all of the children in the class to fix this problem.
> 
> Chris and I are going to meet with the principal tomorrow.  I am going to request than another adult be in the room at all times.  I also have compiled a collection of her homework that I want to show the principal.  She has things that she has done several times because he is telling her that she hasn't turned it in. I am also going to be discussing the language he uses when he talks to the class.  My child takes it very personally when she is told over and over that she is terrible.
> 
> At this point the principal is admitting that this is a problem.  In the begining she was trying to convince us all that it was not.  I have a straight a student that is bringing home mostly d's and f's.  I think that is a problem with the instruction!
> 
> Thanks for listening to me gripe!  This is going to be a looooooonnnnnnnnngggg year if we don't get this figured out!



I hope things go well today and you guys can come up with an acceptable solution for everyone involved. We had a bad 4th grade teacher last year so i can somewhat identify. she repeatedly used the word "crap" to the kids. get that crap off your desk, this is a bunch of crap. she didnt seem to enjoy her job at all. Good luck!


----------



## billwendy

mytwotinks said:


> I really do appreciate this.  Thank you for a teacher's perspective.  I have left her in for exactly the reasons you have listed.  At this point I don't know if moving her to another classroom is even an option.  I've been told that the other classes are full.  Riley is such a social child that she really does not want to be removed from school.  Another factor is that her two best friends in the whole world are in this class.  The girls were so excited to be together this year.  I honestly feel like the parents have an obligation to all of the children in the class to fix this problem.
> 
> Chris and I are going to meet with the principal tomorrow.  I am going to request than another adult be in the room at all times.  I also have compiled a collection of her homework that I want to show the principal.  She has things that she has done several times because he is telling her that she hasn't turned it in. I am also going to be discussing the language he uses when he talks to the class.  My child takes it very personally when she is told over and over that she is terrible.
> 
> At this point the principal is admitting that this is a problem.  In the begining she was trying to convince us all that it was not.  I have a straight a student that is bringing home mostly d's and f's.  I think that is a problem with the instruction!
> 
> Thanks for listening to me gripe!  This is going to be a looooooonnnnnnnnngggg year if we don't get this figured out!



Goodness this is awful - hang tough!! Hey, are her best friends experiencing the same issues? Maybe you could convince their parents to go in and request a meeting with the principal as well....the more complaints from more people I would think that they would have to do something about it, and quickly!!! What a tough way for her (and you) to start the school year - so sorry...hopefully it will all turn around and be okay - let us know what happens after your meeting!



NanasCustomCreations said:


> Hi, Everyone!  I know I've been MIA for several months now.  I have not had internet access....well I didn't have access to a computer at all except at work.   .  This meant that I could not even use my embroidery machine as it doesn't have a USB port.....well I could have used the stock designs but that's no fun.      Nana


Been wondering where you have been!!!! Welcome back!!


----------



## HeatherSue

teresajoy said:


> Elisa, those are adorable!!! The outfits are pretty cute too!





teresajoy said:


> Jeanne, Jayden looks so pretty!!!! You did such a great job on this outfit!
> And, how DOES everyone in your neighborhood have poodle skirts???


Okay Teresa, I'd like my 1/2 of our brain back, please!  Do you realize we wrote almost the exact same thing to these two?  



livndisney said:


> Denise,
> I completely understand. We had major issues last year with Morgan in school. Her teacher was ok (for the most part) but the principal.........
> Morgan is sooooo much happier since I brought her home. And she has learned SO much. She likes school again. Go with your gut, let me know if I can help!


I didn't realize you were homeschooling her!  Cool!  Actually, I might remember you saying something about it, but I can't access 1/2 my brain because Teresa still has it.



minnie2 said:


>


You should never be nervous to post your creations- no one should!!  Just remember that some people on here have been sewing for years and years!  
I LOVE this dress!  I don't think it looks Laura Ingals-ish!   It's very cute and I just love Nikki.  She looks like such a sweetheart!
BTW, you get the prize for posting the widest post EVER! 



teresajoy said:


> I personally love going to craft fairs and things, I love looking at what everyone else has made! Unfortunately, I'm the only one in my family that likes to do that!
> 
> It's been raining since yesterday (or before) and when they show the satellite thing on TV, you can see Ike is coming towards us! Not a hurricane anymore, but we'll get even more rain because of it! It looks pretty neat to see the hurrican still spinning when it's almost to Michigan! You could even see the eye yet.


TERESA!! I love craft shows!!!!  I didn't know you loved craft shows!!! I love them and I thought no one else liked going to them!  It's official, we have to go to some craft shows! Of course, anything from here on out would probably be Christmas themed.

Fred's (guy down the road from me) yard was completely flooded and so was the road in front of his house. He is pumping water out of his basement- it looks like quite a mess.  Mom and dad's yard was really flooded and Henry said it looks like the water was right up to their back door.  We have that pump in our back yard, so there's just a little puddle out back.  Anyway, I was on Westnedge yesterday and it was FLOODED in front of Target.  There were car parts floating in it and I was pretty worried about driving through it in my Tahoe.  But, once I got to it, there was no way to turn around because there was lots of traffic.  I made it through, but a few little cars started floating sideways into the turn lane.  I've never seen anything like it around here!



MouseTriper said:


> Hi Everyone....I just wanted to say I LOVE all the new things posted.  I was a bit behind so it would take me forever to quote everything.  You guys just ROCK and I absolutely LOVE coming here and checking out what you have all been working on.
> 
> Love, love, love all the new VIDAs!!!!  The evil one Lisa did is so unique and awesome too.  Love the poodle skirt and Linnette's drawings and her new cute colorful dress.  Love Minnie2's new long brown dress, and it looks like your DD does too!!!
> 
> So I hope to have something finished, modeled and posted in a couple days.  It is a Halloween themed outfit that includes Tigger!!!!  LOL....hopefully it will turn out the way I want it too.  Hahaha


I can't wait to see it!!! I've been thinking of you a lot!  Keep me updated!! 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Just a quick drop in to say HI...we are home from Disney!  I have a ton of reading to do to catch up...plus have to start my TR!!!  We had a wonderful time.  Hope everyone is doing well!
> Kristine


Welcome back, Kristine!! Can't wait to hear all about it!



CastleCreations said:


>


How cute!! Great deal on the shoes, too!  



SILLYANDI said:


> So I decided to attempt appliques on the girls' dresses before I post pics. I have read all of the applique links in post #1 but I'm still unsure.
> 
> Which method would you recommend?
> Iron wonder under onto the material, cut out the shape, iron on to garment then stitch around the outer edge (not so sure of my zig-zag stitch abilities ) OR
> Cut out shape and zig zag to interfacing, tear off excess then apply wonder under to afix it to dress.
> 
> UNLESS someone else has a suggestion (besides puffy paint) that will make it look finished and make it stay put..
> 
> TIA
> 
> PS when I grow up I want to be a Disboutiquer


I've never tried the 2nd method, but it sounds like it would be harder to cut out the shapes since you're just cutting fabric without a paper backing.  The heat 'n bond (or wonder under) makes it easier to cut out the shapes.  Let us know if you have any more questions!!



GoofyDoo said:


> Now I'm going to go and make another peasant top and Easy-Fit Pants. This is fun! Thank you once again for all the help--y'all are the best! Saying prayers for my fellow Texans....


   You did it!! I'm so glad you got it figured out!  Did you figure out what was wrong before?
I love the dress! ShayLynne looks gorgeous in it!! I can't wait to see what else you try.  It WILL get easier, I promise!



CastleCreations said:


> Totally OT but really need to vent...We were watching a movie last night...and we were all looking forward to it, because non of us had seen it before...pinocchio. I had seen parts of it, but not all of it.. well needless to say, once they started using the word..Jack*ss...my girls got really quiet and knew it was a "bad" word. I explained to them, that it is a slang word for donkey, but I don't think they get it. So what did I hear today while they were playing...yup, the dreaded word. Thanks Disney...LOL, one more battle for Mom to overcome.... I can't wait to get the note home from school, if it so happens to "slip" out.


 I am so glad my kids have never wanted to watch Pinocchio!  I had no idea it had that in it!  I've never liked that movie anyway!



karamat said:


> Hi All - One more checking in from the Houston area...
> 
> We made it through the storm just fine... lots of neighbors lost fences and parts of their roofs, but luckily we didn't lose either.  I think we have lost a tree in the back yard since its now at a 45 degree angle, but it was a tiny "builders" tree and wasn't doing well before the storm (it never got over the shock of being moved last year when our neighbors gave it to us during their pool instalation.)  We also think we lost the BBQ grill, lawn mower and weed eater since we had roof leakage in our shed.  We were out of power for about 24 hours, which was uncomfortable, but NOTHING compared to what others are going through!!!
> 
> One of my co-workers lives in Seabrook, which with Galveston and Kehma took HARD hits by the storm.  He evacuated Thursday and has not yet received any information on his home... I keep hoping that somehow it made it through the storm.  I have friends that lost weekend homes... 2 in Galveston and 1 in Kehma, but no one else I know has lost primary residences.


 I'm glad you made it through the storm!  I hope your friend's house is okay!!



livndisney said:


> At MK today, we were sitting on the curb to watch the parade, and along comes a woman with a 20 ish dd and they sit down next to us. Next thing I know this "woman" is staring and commenting to her DD about Morgan's hand-and Morgan is sitting right next to her and can hear her! She was so crude I could not believe it. So I moved Morgan over and I sat next next to this "woman". I looked at her and said, "she doesn't like to be stared at or commented about". The %&^$^% says, Oh I was "admiring" her. Um NO-I HEARD and saw what you said and did. You were NOT "admiring" her, you were making fun of her. A grown woman!~


Ooooh...I'd like to slap that woman silly!!!




MinnieVanMom said:


> I am so very grateful!  I didn't even think to check Singer.  I am D/L it now.  You are just God Sent.


She is! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Thanks to Mrs. Miller for all her great ideas to get me started and to everyone here for the moral support and encouragement.  I still need to make the strap as it does slide down and a belt.


It looks great!!



bclydia said:


> I'd like to report that I have made two of Carla's bucket hats and I am just so thrilled with how they have turned out.  I will try to post photos tomorrow. DH has the laptop with him at work tonight and it's the only computer equipped to take the cards to load the photos.  I am so thrilled, I think I need to make DD5 a matching outfit to wear for our December trip to Disneyland.
> CarlaC I love you! I never thought I could sew a piece of clothing I'd be proud to have my kids wear!!!
> Can't wait for the skort pattern!


I can't wait to see the hats you made!



disneymommieof2 said:


> I just had to announce-
> I'm Sewing!!!!
> I have been in slump and I have SO MANY things on my list to make but I just couldn't get started. Well I have an outfit I have been planning for months and I wanted sophia to wear it tomorrow! So I guess my motivation is procrastination! It's her "David" inspired outfit for the first day back to ecfe classes. Last year the sib care lady read the same book to her over and over! - No David! She still loves it and so she will be "david" tomorrow. I have everything cut out and I am ready to sew!!



Yay!! I can't wait to see the David outfit!



minnie2 said:


> Ok I am so excited!  I just found out last night my kid brother is moving to Chicago! That means I will actually have family close by!!!!  It has been almost 4 yrs with NO family in the same state!



That is great news! It would be hard to live far away from family!


----------



## glo

Hello everyone,

A fellow DISigner directed me to your thread. I heard you guys organize a thing called the "Big Give". I have a friend who has been organizing a 50th birthday party for her DH for the last year. Saving for it for more than that. She has two daughters ages 4 and 8. Well, to make a long story short, her husband passed away in his sleep two weeks ago. The youngest daughter has been waking mom up to make sure she is ok at night. The girls miss their Dad. They are going to still go to WDW in Oct. 7-13. I got the dates wrong on another post and now I can't find the post...lol. I just want to try and make this trip wonderful for them. The mom is a teacher in Boston, and is always helping everyone. If there is anything you guys can do, I would appreciate it. I know it is very short notice. and it may not be possible to do anything. I have seen your designs here, but unfortunately I stink at sewing...Anything would be appreciated if you can. If you guys have any ideas I can do...or anyone you know I can talk to let me know too!

Thanks 
glo


----------



## mytwotinks

billwendy said:


> Goodness this is awful - hang tough!! Hey, are her best friends experiencing the same issues? Maybe you could convince their parents to go in and request a meeting with the principal as well....the more complaints from more people I would think that they would have to do something about it, and quickly!!! What a tough way for her (and you) to start the school year - so sorry...hopefully it will all turn around and be okay - let us know what happens after your meeting!




I would say that all but a handful of kid's parents have at least called and complained.  I know of at least 6 families who have really complained and just gone up to school and sat in the office until the principal would see them.  There is no secret that the guy is a cook!

Thanks everyone for your concerns.  I'll let you know how the meeting goes!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

First!!!  I am glad that we are getting good reporst that everyone is safe in Texas...I hope life returns to normal soon, but I know it takes time after all that.   



LisaZoe said:


>



I love your evil queen!  BEAUTIFUL as usual!!!!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


>



How beautiful!  And the dress looks beautiful too!  I love that dress!!!!  Great job!!!



mrsmiller said:


> Linnette



Linnette!  If my DD sees this...I know what she will want!!!!  Great job...again!



jham said:


>



Love the poodle skirt...my Mom has put in a request for one...along with plenty other stuff from me!  

The sale looks nice...how did it go?



minnie2 said:


>



I love this...can I have one?  It looks so comfortable!



CastleCreations said:


>



Very Cute!  I can't decided if I want to make Katie a Halloween outfit or not.  I can't remeber if they could wear stuff to school last year...I think they just stuck to uniforms?   Anyway...I love those!!!!



GoofyDoo said:


>



Very pretty!  She looks soooo happy!!!! 



livndisney said:


> At MK today, we were sitting on the curb to watch the parade, and along comes a woman with a 20 ish dd and they sit down next to us. Next thing I know this "woman" is staring and commenting to her DD about Morgan's hand-and Morgan is sitting right next to her and can hear her! She was so crude I could not believe it. So I moved Morgan over and I sat next next to this "woman". I looked at her and said, "she doesn't like to be stared at or commented about". The %&^$^% says, Oh I was "admiring" her. Um NO-I HEARD and saw what you said and did. You were NOT "admiring" her, you were making fun of her. A grown woman!~



That just pains me how   some people can be. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Here is the back of my dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front, but I didn't put on the belt, it looks so huge in front!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Mrs. Miller for all her great ideas to get me started and to everyone here for the moral support and encouragement.  I still need to make the strap as it does slide down and a belt.



Great job!



disneymommieof2 said:


> I just had to announce-
> I'm Sewing!!!!
> I have been in slump and I have SO MANY things on my list to make but I just couldn't get started. Well I have an outfit I have been planning for months and I wanted sophia to wear it tomorrow! So I guess my motivation is procrastination! It's her "David" inspired outfit for the first day back to ecfe classes. Last year the sib care lady read the same book to her over and over! - No David! She still loves it and so she will be "david" tomorrow. I have everything cut out and I am ready to sew!!



So glad you are out of your slump!!!!


----------



## clairemolly

We had remnants of Ike come through the Cincinnati area yesterday afternoon.  There are still over half a million people without power.  I am at work now, but we do not have power at home.  DH is home with my girls.  There is a lot of wind damage, we had winds averaging 40 mph with gusts over 70 mph.   I cannot imagine how those in Texas and other areas who have experienced hurricanes feel/felt.   We were lucky and did not have rain to go along with it.  

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

I did finish my mom's bag for her birthday.  I LOVE this fabric and I am kicking myself for not buying more...it was on the $1 rack at wal mart! 





No pockets, because she does not like them too much.






And as a bonus...I made my first wallet!  I am real happy with the way it turned out...got it off the bookmarks!










I also made her this.  It is like a runner, but smaller for her to use on her bar.  I had made her curtains out of this fabric year before last for her dinning room.


----------



## billwendy

The Moonk's Mom said:


> And as a bonus...I made my first wallet!  I am real happy with the way it turned out...got it off the bookmarks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Ohhhh, looks great! Im working on my first bag - using the Love me Knot pattern, and would love to make a matching wallet - which link was this one, its exactly what I was  hoping for!!!!

THanks, Wendy


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

billwendy said:


> Ohhhh, looks great! Im working on my first bag - using the Love me Knot pattern, and would love to make a matching wallet - which link was this one, its exactly what I was  hoping for!!!!
> 
> THanks, Wendy



This one.
http://darnkat.wordpress.com/quilted-fabric-wallet-tutorial/

I didn't follow it exactly...never do!  But it headed me in the direction I wanted to go...real easy to follow.  And I just used velcro instead too.  Okay...so this is sorta what I did!


----------



## t-beri

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


>


Well, Tom..if your stuff isn't worth showing then I am DEFINITELY not showing mine!  This is gorgeous, great choice of fabrics as usual.


livndisney said:


> I found out another hazard of sewing........
> 
> After Morgan went to bed tonight, I figured I would make something for her to wear tomorrow. She has had this pink tee shirt all summer and nothing to go with it. So I wanted to make a skort to match. In the middle of it, I realized I was tired. So took a bite of chocolate for quick energy.  Picked up the skort and started working on it again. Got it all done and realized there are CHOCOLATE fingerprints all over it!


Oh, Cindee.....all I can think is thank goodness  IT WASN'T ME!!!    


LouiesMama said:


> Louie just said "My armpits are stanky, I need THE ORDERANT!" LOLOLOL!



Lily says "stanky" too!!  I am trying to beat it out of her, but it isn't working 



MegaWoman said:


> Whenever my Mum would make us something at the last minute, she would sew the button on top, and hide a small clear snap underneath as the fastner.  KWIM?  So the button is kind of an embelishment, and the snap (that you can't see at all) holds it all together.  She's been sewing for 45 years or so, and she still breaks into a sweat when button holes are involved!
> 
> HTH
> Stephanie



I'm gonna have to go w/ MEGASTEPH on the faux buttons...WAY easier!!! 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Just a quick drop in to say HI...we are home from Disney!  I have a ton of reading to do to catch up...plus have to start my TR!!!  We had a wonderful time.  Hope everyone is doing well!
> Kristine


Welcome Home Kristine CAN'T WAIT TO SEE SOME PICS!!!


GoofyDoo said:


> !!



You did a GREAT job   And Shay Lynne (I probably butchered that spelling ) looks like she LOVES it, which is the most important thing

CINDEE:  I am so sorry for what you went through at MK. People suck! 

I have math test to study for   today and I am hoping to get Lily's Friends around the world dress cut out.  Wish me luck!


----------



## Steve's Girl

We are going to WDW the week of Halloween.  Our family has decided to go as Peter Pan and friends.  I will be Wendy.  Does any one know of a good adult sized pattern for Wendy?  I have looked at the fabric stores, but can't seem to find the right "look".  

Thanks!


----------



## t-beri

Hey!!  To make everyone happy with the costumes this year we are doing "classic" halloween characters.  This way noone is too scary and everyone gets to do their own "thing" and I still feel like we are themed.  Lily is going to be a witch....well, we're both going to be witches. I thought it would be cute to dress her the same as Witch Minnie...is that lame?
...t.


----------



## revrob

t-beri said:


> Hey!!  To make everyone happy with the costumes this year we are doing "classic" halloween characters.  This way noone is too scary and everyone gets to do their own "thing" and I still feel like we are themed.  Lily is going to be a witch....well, we're both going to be witches. I thought it would be cute to dress her the same as Witch Minnie...is that lame?
> ...t.



I think witch Minnie is adorable!  She'll be precious, I'm sure!


----------



## minnie2

mytwotinks said:


> I really do appreciate this.  Thank you for a teacher's perspective.  I have left her in for exactly the reasons you have listed.  At this point I don't know if moving her to another classroom is even an option.  I've been told that the other classes are full.  Riley is such a social child that she really does not want to be removed from school.  Another factor is that her two best friends in the whole world are in this class.  The girls were so excited to be together this year.  I honestly feel like the parents have an obligation to all of the children in the class to fix this problem.
> 
> Chris and I are going to meet with the principal tomorrow.  I am going to request than another adult be in the room at all times.  I also have compiled a collection of her homework that I want to show the principal.  She has things that she has done several times because he is telling her that she hasn't turned it in. I am also going to be discussing the language he uses when he talks to the class.  My child takes it very personally when she is told over and over that she is terrible.
> 
> At this point the principal is admitting that this is a problem.  In the begining she was trying to convince us all that it was not.  I have a straight a student that is bringing home mostly d's and f's.  I think that is a problem with the instruction!
> 
> Thanks for listening to me gripe!  This is going to be a looooooonnnnnnnnngggg year if we don't get this figured out!


Good luck!



HeatherSue said:


> You should never be nervous to post your creations- no one should!!  Just remember that some people on here have been sewing for years and years!
> I LOVE this dress!  I don't think it looks Laura Ingals-ish!   It's very cute and I just love Nikki.  She looks like such a sweetheart!
> BTW, you get the prize for posting the widest post EVER!
> That is great news! It would be hard to live far away from family!


I wonder why it was so wide?  Hum..
Thanks about the dress.  I really like the look of it.  
I am excited about my little brother moving here.  It is hard around the holidays living far away from family.  Though I rather enjoy living FAR away from George's family! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I love this...can I have one?  It looks so comfortable!


thanks!  That is what she said.  I am almost tempted to make it in t knit material but I am not sure the pattern would work.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I did finish my mom's bag for her birthday.  I LOVE this fabric and I am kicking myself for not buying more...it was on the $1 rack at wal mart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No pockets, because she does not like them too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as a bonus...I made my first wallet!  I am real happy with the way it turned out...got it off the bookmarks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made her this.  It is like a runner, but smaller for her to use on her bar.  I had made her curtains out of this fabric year before last for her dinning room.


Your mom will love it!  Great material!


----------



## t-beri

OKAY...I searched for pics of witch minnie and came up w/ several different ones.  Does anyone remember or have pictures of the one she usually wears for MNSSHP?  I think it is the orange and black one  I suppose it could vary...anyone know or have pics???
...t.


----------



## mytwotinks

t-beri said:


> OKAY...I searched for pics of witch minnie and came up w/ several different ones.  Does anyone remember or have pictures of the one she usually wears for MNSSHP?  I think it is the orange and black one  I suppose it could vary...anyone know or have pics???
> ...t.



I think that all ears had a pic of Mickey and Minnie in their new costumes for this year!


----------



## t-beri

Thanks denise I will check it out!
...t.


----------



## t-beri

AHA!!






I think I can make this out of the peasant dress or simply sweet/peasant combo...I wonder if orange ruffled straps would give the same effect....I'm going to have to go to Jo Ann's ...now I definitely don't want to study for my  math test 
...t.

Maybe I will go as Mickey...


----------



## t-beri

The hat could be tricky


----------



## livndisney

t-beri said:


> The hat could be tricky




I am pretty sure they sell the hat at Disney. We saw it at MK yesterday and also at DTD last week.


----------



## disneymommieof2

Ok so here is "David". It is a very simple outfit. 




This is my FIRST peasant top! Sophia likes it. I'm just glad I didn't make the elastic too tight! I'm thinking I might make a little "david" face applique to add to the skirt. Oh well I'm just glad I got it done! 
It looks like the pirate ship got a little flooded it rained pretty steadily the last three days. It's also getting down into the 40's at night sometimes now. :sigh: I guess winter is just around the corner.  
Well time to get ready for school! Lucas is going to wear his Wall-e outfit.


----------



## t-beri

livndisney said:


> I am pretty sure they sell the hat at Disney. We saw it at MK yesterday and also at DTD last week.



In little sizes?


----------



## lovesdumbo

Continued prayers for everyone that was in Ikes path.  Hope you all get your electricity back soon! 

Linnette-loved your latest!  You are amazing!

Lisa-loved your Snow Witch Vida.  WOW!  Love your choice of fabrics!

CastleCreations-cute Halloween outfits.  I loved your simple Minnie outfits too-I really like a simple look and yours were perfect!

Cindee-what is wrong with people?  How stupid or selfish do you have to be to not understand how hurtful that behavior is?   For you and Morgan.   

Denise-so sorry for your friends loss.   I am sorry you have to deal with a horrid teacher too-you've already got so much else to deal with. 

GoofyDoo- Awesome A-line!!!!  Congrats for sticking with it!  

Sorry for everyone that I missed.  I did read this weekend but was busy getting out the kids fall/winter clothes and putting some of the summer stuff away.  Of course it is nearly 90 here today. 




t-beri said:


> In little sizes?


Carla has a free doll sized witch hat pattern.  Perhaps you could make that one bigger.


----------



## Elvis33

My first Vida for my 4 yo granddaughter's upcoming b-day. She loves bugs. 




Can you see the dragonfly button? I thought it was cute.




Back




Now my 7 yo DD wants a HSM Vida...


----------



## Jen117

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I did finish my mom's bag for her birthday.  I LOVE this fabric and I am kicking myself for not buying more...it was on the $1 rack at wal mart!



Very CUTE.  What pattern is this?  I really like how simple it is.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Jen117 said:


> Very CUTE.  What pattern is this?  I really like how simple it is.


Thanks!
This one is the one I bought.  Again, it was simply a ref for me as I never completly follow instructions...this may be a theme for my life!   But yes, very simple.  I love it!  I did just one solid fabric on this bag, and will change it up like the instructions for the future.

http://www.youcanmakethis.com/info/...-Fat-Quarter-Handbag-and-All-Purpose-Tote.htm


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Elvis33 said:


> My first Vida for my 4 yo granddaughter's upcoming b-day. She loves bugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see the dragonfly button? I thought it was cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now my 7 yo DD wants a HSM Vida...


That is very cute. I love the Dragonfly button. I saw that fabric and couldn't imagine what could be made with it. That is just too cute.


----------



## minnie2

disneymommieof2 said:


> Ok so here is "David". It is a very simple outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my FIRST peasant top! Sophia likes it. I'm just glad I didn't make the elastic too tight! I'm thinking I might make a little "david" face applique to add to the skirt. Oh well I'm just glad I got it done!
> It looks like the pirate ship got a little flooded it rained pretty steadily the last three days. It's also getting down into the 40's at night sometimes now. :sigh: I guess winter is just around the corner.
> Well time to get ready for school! Lucas is going to wear his Wall-e outfit.


What a sweetie!



Elvis33 said:


> My first Vida for my 4 yo granddaughter's upcoming b-day. She loves bugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see the dragonfly button? I thought it was cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now my 7 yo DD wants a HSM Vida...


Too cute!


----------



## billwendy

The Moonk's Mom said:


> This one.
> http://darnkat.wordpress.com/quilted-fabric-wallet-tutorial/
> 
> I didn't follow it exactly...never do!  But it headed me in the direction I wanted to go...real easy to follow.  And I just used velcro instead too.  Okay...so this is sorta what I did!



Thanks so much - It doesnt look like the top of your wallet is pieced....so where it says pieced top, 8.5″x11.5″ did you just do a sold piece that size???

Thanks!!! Wendy


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

billwendy said:


> Thanks so much - It doesnt look like the top of your wallet is pieced....so where it says pieced top, 8.5″x11.5″ did you just do a sold piece that size???
> 
> Thanks!!! Wendy



Yep!  that's it!


----------



## livndisney

t-beri said:


> In little sizes?



ummm, I don't know. But if you want to I can run to WDW this week and find out. Let me know.


----------



## minnie2

livndisney said:


> ummm, I don't know. But if you want to I can run to WDW this week and find out. Let me know.



Oh my force yourself to go to WDW poor thing!   Sorry I had to tease you about that!


----------



## teresajoy

peachygreen said:


> Just checking in after Ike.  Seconds after I posted my mid storm report, we lost phone and internet access.  We are okay.  The worst damage we suffered was a downed tree.  We cut it up and cleared it out yesterday and you can't even tell we had any damage now.  We still have no power, no phone and no internet at home.  All I can say my total home generator paid for itself this week.  It was very nice to not have to worry about losing power.  I'm back at work today.  Tomorrow my husband has to go back to work, so I think my DD might have to come to work with me.  I don't expect daycare to open this week, because I don't expect us to get power back on this week.
> 
> I'm glad to hear all the reports that people faired the storm okay.



I'm glad you made it through ok. Thanks goodness for the generator!!!



mytwotinks said:


> Thanks for listening to me gripe!  This is going to be a looooooonnnnnnnnngggg year if we don't get this figured out!


I hope they get rid of that teacher, or he has some sort of dramatic turn around.  Riley is so precious, I hate to think of her in a class like that for long.  



NanasCustomCreations said:


> Hi, Everyone!  I know I've been MIA for several months now.  I have not had internet access....well I didn't have access to a computer at all except at work.   .  This meant that I could not even use my embroidery machine as it doesn't have a USB port.....well I could have used the stock designs but that's no fun.      Nana


I've been wondering where you were! How are you? Alikat hasn't posted in awhile either, is she ok? 


HeatherSue said:


> 1.)Okay Teresa, I'd like my 1/2 of our brain back, please!  Do you realize we wrote almost the exact same thing to these two?
> 
> 2.)TERESA!! I love craft shows!!!!  I didn't know you loved craft shows!!! I love them and I thought no one else liked going to them!  It's official, we have to go to some craft shows! Of course, anything from here on out would probably be Christmas themed.
> 
> 3.)Fred's (guy down the road from me) yard was completely flooded and so was the road in front of his house. He is pumping water out of his basement- it looks like quite a mess.  Mom and dad's yard was really flooded and Henry said it looks like the water was right up to their back door.  We have that pump in our back yard, so there's just a little puddle out back.  Anyway, I was on Westnedge yesterday and it was FLOODED in front of Target.  There were car parts floating in it and I was pretty worried about driving through it in my Tahoe.  But, once I got to it, there was no way to turn around because there was lots of traffic.  I made it through, but a few little cars started floating sideways into the turn lane.  I've never seen anything like it around here!
> 
> 4.)That is great news! It would be hard to live far away from family!


1.)LOL, freaky Heather, just freaky!
2.)????!!!!WHAT??!!!?? I'm pretty excited to hear this!!!    Ok, it must be MOM that doesn't like craft shows! Because whenever I suggest going to the one at the Old Car show, she acts like I'm nuts! We MUST go to some together!!! And, we can leave the kids with Mom, since she must not like them! It's good to know I'm not alone in my love for them!!!  
3.)Uggh, sounds like a mess over your way! We have had any flodding here yet, but it looks like the river is about to overflow just down the road! How scary driving through that water by TARGET!!!! 
4.)It would be horrible to not live close to any family! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I did finish my mom's bag for her birthday.  I LOVE this fabric and I am kicking myself for not buying more...it was on the $1 rack at wal mart!


I love it!!! I keep looking at that fabric at Walmart!! And, I'm always so happy when people can use something from the bookmarks!  


disneymommieof2 said:


> Ok so here is "David". It is a very simple outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Anna, that is adorable!!! I was wondering how you were going to girlify David! You did a great job! 



Elvis33 said:


> My first Vida for my 4 yo granddaughter's upcoming b-day. She loves bugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is very cute!!!I love the fabric!!!


----------



## livndisney

minnie2 said:


> Oh my force yourself to go to WDW poor thing!   Sorry I had to tease you about that!



Oh the sacrifices I make in the name of sewing!  

You know the traffic on I-4 CAN get pretty bad, just another peril of sewing LOL.


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> It would be horrible to not live close to any family!



It is not always a bad thing not to live near family   My sister and I get along much better in different times zones LOL


----------



## revrob

livndisney said:


> It is not always a bad thing not to live near family   My sister and I get along much better in different times zones LOL



AMEN!  AMEN!  AMEN!


----------



## livndisney

revrob said:


> AMEN!  AMEN!  AMEN!



Now she lives by YOU!


----------



## ncmomof2

t-beri said:


> The hat could be tricky



Maybe you can find a hat at a store that sells halloween costumes and cover it with purple fabric and ribbon.  Just an idea!


----------



## SILLYANDI

I can't keep up with all of you! Everytime I log on there are 5+ pages to try to catch up on. I feel like a real heel when I post my ?'s then go back and see that there are people hanging on for dear life in Texas-I'm sorry if I seem out of touch with my posts. My thoughts & prayers are with all you Southerners...


AnyHoo... I finally finished my dresses. I taught myself to sew a few years back (simple things like hems & stockings) but I'm movin' up thanks to the Disboutiquers influence! 
I could only get two to pose, so be it. 




DISCLAIMER
If you are the e-bayer that inspired my dresses THANK YOU! I saw something similar on ebay and fell in love with it so it may look similar...


----------



## Tinka_Belle

SILLYANDI said:


> I can't keep up with all of you! Everytime I log on there are 5+ pages to try to catch up on. I feel like a real heel when I post my ?'s then go back and see that there are people hanging on for dear life in Texas-I'm sorry if I seem out of touch with my posts. My thoughts & prayers are with all you Southerners...
> 
> 
> AnyHoo... I finally finished my dresses. I taught myself to sew a few years back (simple things like hems & stockings) but I'm movin' up thanks to the Disboutiquers influence!
> I could only get two to pose, so be it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DISCLAIMER
> If you are the e-bayer that inspired my dresses THANK YOU! I saw something similar on ebay and fell in love with it so it may look similar...


Those are so pretty and so are the outfits. I sort of CASE from ebay and etsy sometimes too, but just for my DD.


----------



## Pixieshouse

I have been AWOL for quite some time, but am finally back. It looks like I will be making an Alice in Wonderland costume for at least one of my girls for Halloween. I remember there were a few made last year but I can't find them in the bookmarks or the photobucket. Would they be listed somewhere else? Anyone see something cute and unusual that I can do?

My other DD may go as queen of hearts and there is an amazing one on ebay if you search for queen of heats costume. Not sure if I am up to that level though!

Thank you for all the inspiration


----------



## SILLYANDI

Tinka_Belle said:


> Those are so pretty and so are the outfits. I sort of CASE from ebay and etsy sometimes too, but just for my DD.


Thanks!
Oh good, I didn't want to anger anybody. I'm new at all this!


----------



## t-beri

ncmomof2 said:


> Maybe you can find a hat at a store that sells halloween costumes and cover it with purple fabric and ribbon.  Just an idea!



Certainly..I am a big fan of re-purposing things...it's finding that style of hat that is going to be tricky!
 
...t.


----------



## t-beri

well, I ended up guessing at a few of the math test questions, but I feel pretty good about the ones I answered. UGH!!! I HATE MATH!!!
...t.


----------



## Pezdiva

Wow, you guys are all so amazing - I have really enjoyed looking at all of your wonderful creations.

Mind if I join in? I am a novice seamstress, self taught, but I have made quite a few things. I have really set myself up for a challenge, I need to make a Snow White, Alice, and a Tinkerbell costume for our upcoming trip. My daughter will be 5, and she is very tall and thin. 

I have the patterns already, now I just need to get to the store and buy the fabric. I have these patterns:

McCalls - 4948, Alice
McCalls - 4946, Tinkerbell-ish
and the Disney Princess out of print Snow White

Annnndd I also want to make a few 3 tier twirl skirts Minnie inspired (I have made these before). Whew. But then I also have a 6 year old boy who wants something. I have made him a cape already,....

I'm Dee and I have never been to DW and I am so excited!


----------



## longaberger_lara

Elvis33 said:


> My first Vida for my 4 yo granddaughter's upcoming b-day. She loves bugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see the dragonfly button? I thought it was cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now my 7 yo DD wants a HSM Vida...



That is so cute!  Love the fabric choices!

T - how is school going?  Mine is going well, though no tests yet.  Have my first speech on Thursday and photography test is next week.


----------



## CastleCreations

I don't know if you all remember the Minnie/Mickey Vida that I did about a week or so ago...but Ireland put in her request for a Tinkerbell Vida...so after a whole morning of sewing...she comes home and doesn't want to wear a dress????? and now Alexis doesn't want to wear the Mickey... 

Anyway, here is the unfinished Tinkerbell Vida...I'm not finished with the eyes. Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## t-beri

Pezdiva said:


> Wow, you guys are all so amazing - I have really enjoyed looking at all of your wonderful creations.
> 
> Mind if I join in? I am a novice seamstress, self taught, but I have made quite a few things. I have really set myself up for a challenge, I need to make a Snow White, Alice, and a Tinkerbell costume for our upcoming trip. My daughter will be 5, and she is very tall and thin.
> 
> I have the patterns already, now I just need to get to the store and buy the fabric. I have these patterns:
> 
> McCalls - 4948, Alice
> McCalls - 4946, Tinkerbell-ish
> and the Disney Princess out of print Snow White
> 
> Annnndd I also want to make a few 3 tier twirl skirts Minnie inspired (I have made these before). Whew. But then I also have a 6 year old boy who wants something. I have made him a cape already,
> I'm Dee and I have never been to DW and I am so excited!



Welcome Dee!!!  Of course you can join in. Sounds like you have a lot of plans I can't wait to see your creations!!!  OOOH!!!  A WDW newbie, HOW EXCITING!!  can't wait to hear more about your plans!!

LARA!!!  So far so good.  Math sucks but other than that it's ok.  One of my classes almost got dropped b/c only 7 people enrolled, but the instructor agreed to teach it as an independent study so 3 classes got dropped   This class is one that I would miss twice on my vacay and one of the dropped dates is the day we leave for WDW.  I wish it was the following friday instead, I'd rather go there a few hours late than leave a day early but I probably will just skip the 2nd day to stat in WDW. I do have 2 small papers to write for psych and research papers for Am Fed. Govt. and Am. History, so I expect things are going to get tough as it comes down to deadline on so many projects!   Glad to hear your classes are going well!! Good lucki w/ that test next week!
...t.


----------



## t-beri

CastleCreations said:


> I don't know if you all remember the Minnie/Mickey Vida that I did about a week or so ago...but Ireland put in her request for a Tinkerbell Vida...so after a whole morning of sewing...she comes home and doesn't want to wear a dress????? and now Alexis doesn't want to wear the Mickey...
> Anyway, here is the unfinished Tinkerbell Vida...I'm not finished with the eyes. Maybe tomorrow...



WOW Elisa!! That is excellent.( I started to make a joke involving puff paint, but realized that it may go down badly and don't want to give anyone the wrong impression of your beautiful applique work! )
Maybe the girls will change their minds still yet, you know girls...they're fickle 
...t.


----------



## CastleCreations

t-beri said:


> WOW Elisa!! That is excellent.( I started to make a joke involving puff paint, but realized that it may go down badly and don't want to give anyone the wrong impression of your beautiful applique work! )
> Maybe the girls will change their minds still yet, you know girls...they're fickle
> ...t.



LOL..funny about the paint...No paint on this one...or toothpicks for that matter...well not yet...I'm still not done with her eyelashes...and you know how much I LOVE puffy paint...


----------



## danicaw

Hi All,

You guys have been posting some great things! 
I have been swamped with... gee who knows what this last week and other than washing the new fabric I bought, have had no time to do anything creative. And this week looks to be more running about. 

But I want/need to make a bag for DD2. She got a great preschool back pack for her birthday in July, since she is in a co-op program (started officially today!). But the bag is still soo big on her. When she has it on, it comes down to her knees, and not halfway to the car this morning she fell and I think it had something to do with the big bag on her back. 
I was thinking of a drawstring backpack, just her size.... I saw the one on the JoAnn website and the drawstring bag on YCMT. Have anyone made either of these?  Can the YCMT bag be a backpack? Or should I just scale down the JoAnn version? 
http://www.joann.com/static/project/0808/P279737.pdf

I just need it big enough to hold a change of clothes, pull up and some wipes. I might just make a tote like the one for DS5, but I thought I would try a drawstring one. 

I also wanted to say I love the support you find on this thread. 
Its soo nice to see a group of people who help each other and encourage each other. Thanks all for your great attitudes. 
I am glad you guys who were in Ike's path are doing ok. Please keep us posted.


----------



## danicaw

Wow! Just saw the Tinkerbell Vida. 
Your appliques are always impressive. 
I love all the flowers and vines on this one. Wow!

The girls will come around


----------



## Stephres

MinnieVanMom said:


>



Love it! You really worked hard at it and it looks perfect to me!



disneymommieof2 said:


>



Cute! We love David, he reminds me of my littlest one.



Elvis33 said:


>



Buggy and beautiful! I love the dragonfly button, what a pretty detail.



SILLYANDI said:


>



I feel the same way; will I ever catch up? Your outfits are great and your girls are beautiful. Can't wait to see more from you!



CastleCreations said:


>



Oh those girls, they have some nerve, having opinions! I am sure you will find a home for that soon to be beautiful dress. I have a few projects ahead of my vida and then I get to try it!

I have been so busy lately! Lots of PTA stuff and I worked my first day at the kids' school! I subbed for Megan's class for a half day. Those kids were loud! Nothing like the well behaved third graders I shadowed before. I made it through without turning into a total witch but I did have to take away their fuzzies (their group incentive) because one of the kids added to the jar without permission. I felt badly for the class but they were really starting to think they could walk all over me I think. To tell you how crazy they were, Megan was the best behaved of the bunch! 

Anyway, excellent work everyone, someday I will have time to sew again, lol!


----------



## Stephres

danicaw said:


> Hi All,
> 
> You guys have been posting some great things!
> I have been swamped with... gee who knows what this last week and other than washing the new fabric I bought, have had no time to do anything creative. And this week looks to be more running about.
> 
> But I want/need to make a bag for DD2. She got a great preschool back pack for her birthday in July, since she is in a co-op program (started officially today!). But the bag is still soo big on her. When she has it on, it comes down to her knees, and not halfway to the car this morning she fell and I think it had something to do with the big bag on her back.
> I was thinking of a drawstring backpack, just her size.... I saw the one on the JoAnn website and the drawstring bag on YCMT. Have anyone made either of these?  Can the YCMT bag be a backpack? Or should I just scale down the JoAnn version?
> http://www.joann.com/static/project/0808/P279737.pdf
> 
> I just need it big enough to hold a change of clothes, pull up and some wipes. I might just make a tote like the one for DS5, but I thought I would try a drawstring one.



I have made one, but it wasn't the ymct one nor the joanns one. I think it was a mccalls pattern. I thought it was easy and neat. It sounds just the right size for what you need.


----------



## princessmom29

Tonight was fustrating sewing. I tries the perfect dress pattern form YCMT. Pretyy simple right? Well, If I make the top big enough to go over her head it just hangs on her, but if I take it up in the side seams I can't get it over her head. So I recut the peices and tried to make a placket for buttons, only I got the math wrong and didn't leave enough overlap in the back. I am giving up for tonight and will try agian tomorrow. Anyone had success with this pattern on a slimmer child?


----------



## CastleCreations

danicaw said:


> Wow! Just saw the Tinkerbell Vida.
> Your appliques are always impressive.
> I love all the flowers and vines on this one. Wow!
> 
> The girls will come around



I guess this week in school..it's uncool to wear dresses....last week it was uncool to have your hair pulled up. Whatever...LOL
I'm thankful to have to deal with these battles and not teenage stuff.


----------



## mytwotinks

CastleCreations said:


> I guess this week in school..it's uncool to wear dresses....last week it was uncool to have your hair pulled up. Whatever...LOL
> I'm thankful to have to deal with these battles and not teenage stuff.



Drew is soooo into what is "cool" at any given moment.  Her group of girls is so much more "teenagery" than the group of girls Riley was in the lower grades with.  She seems to have a lot of younger sisters that she is buddying up with that have learned the ropes from their big sister's!

I hear a lot about bff's and breaking up with bff's and fights on the playground!   This is stuff that Riley probably didn't start getting into until 3rd grade and Drew's group started last year in Kind.

Riley goes to school looking homeless half the time.  I think for her it would be totally uncool to look like you tried too hard.  Drew on the other hand prefers head to toe outfits complete with accesories!

I am however insisting on ponytails so far this year.  Lice is already going around and that just creeps me out!!!!!  They would rather wear ponytails anyway so they don't have to stand there and let me fuss with their hair.


----------



## t-beri

I sat down to cut out Lily's friends around the world top and had 2nd thoughts.   HMMM.... GRRR. I really wish I was more decisive.


----------



## t-beri

Has anyone made the faith double layer top???? Looking at the "I made this" section there are a variety of differences in the top and I like some but not others...mostly I am worried about the fullness of it, some of them seem less flowy than others 
...t.


----------



## longaberger_lara

CastleCreations said:


> I don't know if you all remember the Minnie/Mickey Vida that I did about a week or so ago...but Ireland put in her request for a Tinkerbell Vida...so after a whole morning of sewing...she comes home and doesn't want to wear a dress????? and now Alexis doesn't want to wear the Mickey... Well there is a solution to the problem... Can anyone say  ? LOL
> 
> Anyway, here is the unfinished Tinkerbell Vida...I'm not finished with the eyes. Maybe tomorrow...



That is so pretty!  I'd wear one!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

CastleCreations said:


> IAnyway, here is the unfinished Tinkerbell Vida...I'm not finished with the eyes. Maybe tomorrow...



beautiful! So, will you be using toothpicks for finishing the eyes???? 

How are all you Texans doing tonight? My thoughts and prayers are with you!

HeatherSue, what you have you been sewing lately? Or have I missed a post? You havent posted anything recently have you?


NEED OPINIONS! My neice is turning 8 and the party is next weekend. Suggestions? She is no longer interested in costumes and such and sewing clothes for now is out because no one will tell me her size other than "large" 

I have seen a couple bags from YCMT.com, but then couldnt find them- did they take long? Do you think if I made one of those and put something in it that would be good??? Or other ideas!


----------



## livndisney

This must be the night of sewing frustation. I see quite a few of us are having issues.

I was in the middle of a project and broke a needle on my serger. I can't find the screwdriver to loosen the screw to change the needle. Which is actually ok because I can't find the needles for it anyway!

Elisa-I checked with a "reliable" source (Morgan) and was informed not only are dresses cool-but Tinkerbell dresses are the best. 


  to all of us with "issues" LOL


----------



## t-beri

speaking of issues, I thought you'd all feel better if you knew that I just stapled my little finger. My SWEET DD was playing w/ a stapler and it came all undone and I took it from her and was putting it back together and 
BAM!!! I stapled my finger...  I have convinced the kids not to tell their dad...I couldn't bear the teasing.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone.

Here is my first try at a bag - Im hoping to give it to my  MIL for her birthday (what do you buy the person  who has everything) = she loves strawberries...going to try a wallet too!! What do you think? THis is the Loves me Knot patern - for me doing around the top was hard - any tips? Also, how do you tie the knot????? 










Tips?????

Thanks so much!!


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> It is not always a bad thing not to live near family   My sister and I get along much better in different times zones LOL



Well, I was thinking about MY family!  



SILLYANDI said:


> I can't keep up with all of you! Everytime I log on there are 5+ pages to try to catch up on. I feel like a real heel when I post my ?'s then go back and see that there are people hanging on for dear life in Texas-I'm sorry if I seem out of touch with my posts. My thoughts & prayers are with all you Southerners...
> 
> 
> AnyHoo... I finally finished my dresses. I taught myself to sew a few years back (simple things like hems & stockings) but I'm movin' up thanks to the Disboutiquers influence!
> I could only get two to pose, so be it.



Those outfits look great!!!! 



Pezdiva said:


> Wow, you guys are all so amazing - I have really enjoyed looking at all of your wonderful creations.
> 
> Mind if I join in? I am a novice seamstress, self taught, but I have made quite a few things. I have really set myself up for a challenge, I need to make a Snow White, Alice, and a Tinkerbell costume for our upcoming trip. My daughter will be 5, and she is very tall and thin.
> 
> I have the patterns already, now I just need to get to the store and buy the fabric. I have these patterns:
> 
> McCalls - 4948, Alice
> McCalls - 4946, Tinkerbell-ish
> and the Disney Princess out of print Snow White
> 
> Annnndd I also want to make a few 3 tier twirl skirts Minnie inspired (I have made these before). Whew. But then I also have a 6 year old boy who wants something. I have made him a cape already,....
> 
> I'm Dee and I have never been to DW and I am so excited!



 We love newbies! 



CastleCreations said:


> I don't know if you all remember the Minnie/Mickey Vida that I did about a week or so ago...but Ireland put in her request for a Tinkerbell Vida...so after a whole morning of sewing...she comes home and doesn't want to wear a dress????? and now Alexis doesn't want to wear the Mickey... Well there is a solution to the problem... Can anyone say  ? LOL
> 
> Anyway, here is the unfinished Tinkerbell Vida...I'm not finished with the eyes. Maybe tomorrow...


Elisa, you just AMAZE me!!! That is sooo gorgeous!!! All that detail!!! WOW! I hope the girls change their minds! 



Stephres said:


> I subbed for Megan's class for a half day. Those kids were loud! Nothing like the well behaved third graders I shadowed before. I made it through without turning into a total witch but I did have to take away their fuzzies (their group incentive) because one of the kids added to the jar without permission. I felt badly for the class but they were really starting to think they could walk all over me I think. To tell you how crazy they were, Megan was the best behaved of the bunch!
> 
> Anyway, excellent work everyone, someday I will have time to sew again, lol!


I was wondering if you had started doing that yet. Sounds like hard work to me!!! How did Megan like having you there?



princessmom29 said:


> Tonight was fustrating sewing. I tries the perfect dress pattern form YCMT. Pretyy simple right? Well, If I make the top big enough to go over her head it just hangs on her, but if I take it up in the side seams I can't get it over her head. So I recut the peices and tried to make a placket for buttons, only I got the math wrong and didn't leave enough overlap in the back. I am giving up for tonight and will try agian tomorrow. Anyone had success with this pattern on a slimmer child?



I think _most _of us have skinny girls on here!! So, you are definetely not alone.  I always just add a sash to the dress. Sometimes I have it go all the way around, sometimes I just sew it into the side seams. 




t-beri said:


> speaking of issues, I thought you'd all feel better if you knew that I just stapled my little finger. My SWEET DD was playing w/ a stapler and it came all undone and I took it from her and was putting it back together and
> BAM!!! I stapled my finger...  I have convinced the kids not to tell their dad...I couldn't bear the teasing.



OH Tifani, OUCHIE!!! Don't do that!!!!! You be careful!


----------



## livndisney

t-beri said:


> speaking of issues, I thought you'd all feel better if you knew that I just stapled my little finger. My SWEET DD was playing w/ a stapler and it came all undone and I took it from her and was putting it back together and
> BAM!!! I stapled my finger...  I have convinced the kids not to tell their dad...I couldn't bear the teasing.



Hun, you know I love you-but have you thought of sewing in full body armor? (For your own safety.)


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> Well, I was thinking about MY family!



You are right, I would not mind living by YOUR family. When are you guys moving down?


----------



## t-beri

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> Here is my first try at a bag - Im hoping to give it to my  MIL for her birthday (what do you buy the person  who has everything) = she loves strawberries...going to try a wallet too!! What do you think? THis is the Loves me Knot patern - for me doing around the top was hard - any tips? Also, how do you tie the knot?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tips?????
> 
> Thanks so much!!



That is SOOOO cute !!


----------



## teresajoy

princessmom29 said:


> Tonight was fustrating sewing. I tries the perfect dress pattern form YCMT. Pretyy simple right? Well, If I make the top big enough to go over her head it just hangs on her, but if I take it up in the side seams I can't get it over her head. So I recut the peices and tried to make a placket for buttons, only I got the math wrong and didn't leave enough overlap in the back. I am giving up for tonight and will try agian tomorrow. Anyone had success with this pattern on a slimmer child?



Ok, I thought I'd find you some examples

This is Tessa, (my neice) and she is about as slim as they come!





And, here is Lydia with the sash sewn onto the sides:






and Lydia again:


----------



## t-beri

I think she may have meant "the perfect dress"





But I could be wrong.


----------



## princessmom29

t-beri said:


> I think she may have meant "the perfect dress"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I could be wrong.



That's what I ment Tiff. I can do th simply sweet and it works pretty well. I is a little tight over the head but not bad. The perfect dress just seems so loose and baggy once i get it big enough to go over her head. I am goigt to try agian to do it with a button back. Thanks for the help though Teresa. You are always ready with the answers. Mabye that is why you are our fearless leader!


----------



## t-beri

Good luck!  It's a darling dress!  I just cut the top and bottom panels out for the double layer top.  Still have to cut out the straps and the strip at the top.  Still trying to decide if I want a ruffle. 
...t.


----------



## jessica52877

Alison, Twinmum, sent this to me and asked me to post it. I have found that everyone we have worked with so far has been so appreciative and I love reading the trip reports and seeing the kids faces! 

So here it is, this is for ALL of us! We couldn't do it without the inspiration and support of everyone, the cheerleaders, the pixie dusters, the yes it looks good, no it doesn't, what pattern do you think I should use-rs, etc! Everyone of us!

Dear Wonderful DISBoutiquers:

I have asked Jessica to post this because I have learned from other Big Gives stories that checking out your site is akin to searching through your mother's clothes closet in the weeks leading up to Christmas.

I just wanted to send you all a message to say thank you for taking us on. Throughout this Wish experience, my husband and I have struggled with accepting the unconditional support from our Wish Granting organization, our Wish Granter Shelli, and now your wonderful group. We know that life presents many challenges for our son Mark, and he faces those challenges with such grace, courage and dignity, yet it's all just part of embracing the day to him. He's taught us so much about life.

My husband and I are tremendously proud of Mark, and Douglas too. As a twin sibling of a boy with a signficant physical disability, he makes many sacrifices too. He's had to accept less of my time, had to wait while Mark catches up, had to accept that our family just can't do all the things that other families do. He watches while others shower Mark with attention, and struggles with feeling a little bit jealous of that...then struggles with feeling guilty about those emotions too. How we hope that he'll see on this Wish Trip that there are wonderful people out there who want to show him that he is very special too.

Hopefully some of you have had a chance to check out our pre-trip report (http://www.disboards.com/showthread.....#post27462017), and you will have learned that our Wish child Mark and his twin brother Douglas were born over 3 months early. They have both struggled with medical issues, but it is Mark who bears more acutely the legacy of their prematurity. Mark has cerebral palsy. He cannot stand independently but uses a walker very proficiently for getting around. A number of medical issues plagues his early days, including reflux so severe that he had surgery to correct it, and a feeding was placed to supplement his nutrition. We still use it at night-time, and I have time for trolling the DIS while waiting the 2 1/2 hours while it runs (sometimes I am smart enough to doze!).

Many Wish families I have encountered through the DIS boards have been devastated by heartbreaking diagnoses for their children. How wonderful that so many of these stories have taken a happy turn, and we pray that these children - and all the Wish children - enjoy long, healthy lives.

For us, our journey leading up to this Wish Trip began almost 10 years ago. Living with medical issues and disability is just what we do. And so, it is so "normal" to us, that we are so touched by your embracing us by inviting us to be part of your Big Give.

We're not an easy family. First, we're from that frozen tundra north of you all...we send you those cold winter winds, hockey, and some pretty fine musicians and comedic actors. Well, there's a lot more, but you get the point. I know that shipping to us is as a hassle, and we so appreciate you seeing past that. Second, we've got boys who are starting to struggle with the fine line between "cool" and "precious". How did they get to be this old so soon?!? Third, our boys are teeny, especially Mark. In fact, right now Douglas has no long pants other than sweats because I haven't faced the challenge of shopping with him! Tomorrow we go to Old Navy and Gap in search of more adjustable elastic pants!

I mentioned that Peter and I initially struggled with accepting a Wish. It all started one day 2 years ago when I called Starlight Starbright Canada. I had some accessibility/child with disability at WDW questions that I hadn't found info on. We were planning our first trip to WDW. I was clear that I wasn't enquiring about a Wish for Mark, just requested their expertise. The Starlight contact insisted on learning more about Mark, told me that he definitely qualified for a wish, and then assured me that accepting a wish wasn't so much about accepting a financial gift, it was about giving your Wish child - and siblings, and parents too - an opportunity to create memories together. A time to take back some moments of childhood that had been lost. 

And still, we struggled. We are fortunate to be able to save and plan for vacations - the challenge is finding places/activities that work for us all. We believed that surely there were other families who needed this more than we did. 

It's been a very tough year for Mark at school and socially. He's entered a stage when he's no longer that "cute little boy in the walker." His brother stands by him, but all but a handful of classmates are enjoying greater independence and opportunites that he may never have. He lost some of the gleam in his eye. He seemed tired and sad. He just didn't have the same spark. It was as if he'd started to understand that this disability thing was tough, very tough.

And so, we signed the papers Starlight Starbright had sent us and never looked back. 

We're facing a busy year. In a few weeks, work starts on a huge renovation of our home, the end result will be lovely, and will provide a fully accessible environment for Mark, including an elevator. Finally, we will give him the chance to move around his home without having to ask anyone to help him! But...to do so, we need to get everything, I mean everything out of the house. Yes, we are moving out for 5 months, but thankfully, to our neighbour's house across the street. They are being "snowbirds" down in Florida for 5 months. In fact, they arrive the same day we do...and we move'll move over the day before we leave for the Wish Trip!!!

This has been far too long a message and thank you for still reading. I will be posting more on the pre-trip, and I hope you'll pop over for a visit (see link above). In the meantime, please know that your support is so appreciated. Knowing that you have continued your Big Give and knowing that we are part of it brings a special joy to each day. I simply cannot wait to see what the boys think when they find out!!!

Blessings,
Alison


----------



## eeyore3847

SILLYANDI said:


> I could only get two to pose, so be it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DISCLAIMER
> If you are the e-bayer that inspired my dresses THANK YOU! I saw something similar on ebay and fell in love with it so it may look similar...



I think these are sweet sets! Great job!
Lori


----------



## Tinka_Belle

CastleCreations said:


> I don't know if you all remember the Minnie/Mickey Vida that I did about a week or so ago...but Ireland put in her request for a Tinkerbell Vida...so after a whole morning of sewing...she comes home and doesn't want to wear a dress????? and now Alexis doesn't want to wear the Mickey... Well there is a solution to the problem... Can anyone say  ? LOL
> 
> Anyway, here is the unfinished Tinkerbell Vida...I'm not finished with the eyes. Maybe tomorrow...


That is so pretty. I think her eyes look good.



princessmom29 said:


> Tonight was fustrating sewing. I tries the perfect dress pattern form YCMT. Pretyy simple right? Well, If I make the top big enough to go over her head it just hangs on her, but if I take it up in the side seams I can't get it over her head. So I recut the peices and tried to make a placket for buttons, only I got the math wrong and didn't leave enough overlap in the back. I am giving up for tonight and will try agian tomorrow. Anyone had success with this pattern on a slimmer child?


I made that one for Jenna for Easter this year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I added snaps to the back. I just added three inches to Jenna's chest measurement. That gave me enough room for the snaps and a little moving room for Jenna. Hope that helps. I also just realized that I used that same pattern to make Jenna's AK outfit. On this one I made it so that it would lace up the back (corset style). 







t-beri said:


> Has anyone made the faith double layer top???? Looking at the "I made this" section there are a variety of differences in the top and I like some but not others...mostly I am worried about the fullness of it, some of them seem less flowy than others
> ...t.


I made that one too and maybe because of the fabric I used the first one wasn't flowy, but the second one I made longer as a dress and used some thinner fabric and it turned out really cute and flowy.



t-beri said:


> speaking of issues, I thought you'd all feel better if you knew that I just stapled my little finger. My SWEET DD was playing w/ a stapler and it came all undone and I took it from her and was putting it back together and
> BAM!!! I stapled my finger...  I have convinced the kids not to tell their dad...I couldn't bear the teasing.


You have the worst luck with metal pointy things. I sure hope it doesn't hurt.


----------



## teresajoy

t-beri said:


> I think she may have meant "the perfect dress"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I could be wrong.





princessmom29 said:


> That's what I ment Tiff. I can do th simply sweet and it works pretty well. I is a little tight over the head but not bad. The perfect dress just seems so loose and baggy once i get it big enough to go over her head. I am goigt to try agian to do it with a button back. Thanks for the help though Teresa. You are always ready with the answers. Mabye that is why you are our fearless leader!



Ah, gottcha! I would still do the sash though!


----------



## teresajoy

jessica52877 said:


> Alison, Twinmum, sent this to me and asked me to post it. I have found that everyone we have worked with so far has been so appreciative and I love reading the trip reports and seeing the kids faces!
> Blessings,
> Alison




Jessica, thank you for posting that! She is so sweet, it makes me cry!


----------



## teresajoy

Speaking of Big Gives, we have just a few more spots to fill on Lauren's Give and we'll have it just about wrapped up!
(some family shirts, colored pencil roll ups, autograph books, pillowcases)

http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=56266&threadid=462097&page=1#2542323
and the Give for Twinmum only needs a few things too.


----------



## eyor44

jessica52877 said:


> Dear Wonderful DISBoutiquers:
> 
> I have asked Jessica to post this because I have learned from other Big Gives stories that checking out your site is akin to searching through your mother's clothes closet in the weeks leading up to Christmas.
> 
> I just wanted to send you all a message to say thank you for taking us on. Throughout this Wish experience, my husband and I have struggled with accepting the unconditional support from our Wish Granting organization, our Wish Granter Shelli, and now your wonderful group. We know that life presents many challenges for our son Mark, and he faces those challenges with such grace, courage and dignity, yet it's all just part of embracing the day to him. He's taught us so much about life.
> 
> 
> Hopefully some of you have had a chance to check out our pre-trip report (http://www.disboards.com/showthread.....#post27462017), and you will have learned that our Wish child Mark and his twin brother Douglas were born over 3 months early. Blessings,
> Alison



The link wouldn't work. Anyone know why?


----------



## Elvis33

CastleCreations said:


>


This looks great. Girls are so fickle, aren't they? My DD drives me crazy- she is always changing her mind. I'm almost finished with her HSM Vida, which she begged me for and will probably wear once.  I also finished a Farbenmix Sasha Wavy dress.Hopefully I'll have pics to post tomorrow.
Thank you to everyone for your kind comments on my buggy Vida. My grand daughter loves everything I make. Right now she loves , loves, loves dresses so she is a joy to sew for.


----------



## Flea

I just wanted to pop in and say Hi  

Without my laptop I'm missing out on my all important disboutique fix. I jump on the main computer when I can but only ever get a few minutes here and there.


I just really wanted to say a HUGE thanks to Teresa and Wendy (billwendy) for shopping for me and putting together a fantastic box of disney fabrics for me so I can disneyfi the clothes I make for the girls

here's an idea of their fantastic shopping. It doesn't show up all the we knick knacks like ruffler foot and buttons






THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU


----------



## bclydia

Hi girls
Is there anyone who would be able to pick me up 3 or 4 yards of large Minnie Dot?  The JoAnn's that I go down to Washington state for, doesn't have it and I've not seen it anywhere else.  Hancock's just doesn't exist anywhere near here.  I can reimburse you for it and shipping of course via paypal.
Thanks so much!!!
Oh, or does anyone know of an online source?  I could do that too.  I have a US shipping address.


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Lots of great stuff posted lately!
Thanks for all the comments on the Feliz that I made.  I really appreciate them!

We were without power for almost two days due to high winds on Sunday.  So I am trying to get caught up.  We still have lots of limbs to pick up and general debris EVERYWHERE, but we are all o.k.  Lot of people still don't have power and won't for a couple of more days!


----------



## Stephres

billwendy said:


>



Cute! I love this pattern and have made it a bunch of times. I use a denim needle when going around the top, works much better. I can't give you any advice on how to tie, because I think yours looks great (I love how you did different fabrics on the tie) and because I always think my ties look wonky!

Also, when I make it for kids (and Heather) I use velcro instead of the magnetic closure. I think it's easier on me and them.



teresajoy said:


> Well, I was thinking about MY family!
> 
> I was wondering if you had started doing that yet. Sounds like hard work to me!!! How did Megan like having you there?



1) I'm with Cindee, if you were the family, I wouldn't mind ya'll living close!

2) It was hard work! I only did four hours and I was exhausted! We had a fire drill my first day, which I did not think was fair. Megan was great, she wasn't too clingy but very helpful. She did not tell me I was doing everything wrong, like some of the others.  

But I have four blisters on my feet! I thought the sandals I wore were comfortable, but I guess not! I am not used to wearing dressier clothes and shoes.



princessmom29 said:


> That's what I ment Tiff. I can do th simply sweet and it works pretty well. I is a little tight over the head but not bad. The perfect dress just seems so loose and baggy once i get it big enough to go over her head. I am goigt to try agian to do it with a button back. Thanks for the help though Teresa. You are always ready with the answers. Mabye that is why you are our fearless leader!



Hi! I have never tried that pattern but I would add a few rows of shirring to the back. That way it will stretch over her head but be more fitting. I think you would only need 2-3 rows. HTH!



Flea said:


>



Oh, I've missed you! What lovely ladies to send you all those Disney goodies!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Lots of great stuff posted lately!
> Thanks for all the comments on the Feliz that I made.  I really appreciate them!
> 
> We were without power for almost two days due to high winds on Sunday.  So I am trying to get caught up.  We still have lots of limbs to pick up and general debris EVERYWHERE, but we are all o.k.  Lot of people still don't have power and won't for a couple of more days!



Glad you are ok and got your power back!


----------



## minnie2

livndisney said:


> It is not always a bad thing not to live near family   My sister and I get along much better in different times zones LOL


That is so how i feel about George's family!   



SILLYANDI said:


> I can't keep up with all of you! Everytime I log on there are 5+ pages to try to catch up on. I feel like a real heel when I post my ?'s then go back and see that there are people hanging on for dear life in Texas-I'm sorry if I seem out of touch with my posts. My thoughts & prayers are with all you Southerners...
> 
> 
> AnyHoo... I finally finished my dresses. I taught myself to sew a few years back (simple things like hems & stockings) but I'm movin' up thanks to the Disboutiquers influence!
> I could only get two to pose, so be it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DISCLAIMER
> If you are the e-bayer that inspired my dresses THANK YOU! I saw something similar on ebay and fell in love with it so it may look similar...


Your girls are adorable!  The outfits are great too!  



Pezdiva said:


> Wow, you guys are all so amazing - I have really enjoyed looking at all of your wonderful creations.
> 
> Mind if I join in? I am a novice seamstress, self taught, but I have made quite a few things. I have really set myself up for a challenge, I need to make a Snow White, Alice, and a Tinkerbell costume for our upcoming trip. My daughter will be 5, and she is very tall and thin.
> 
> I have the patterns already, now I just need to get to the store and buy the fabric. I have these patterns:
> 
> McCalls - 4948, Alice
> McCalls - 4946, Tinkerbell-ish
> and the Disney Princess out of print Snow White
> 
> Annnndd I also want to make a few 3 tier twirl skirts Minnie inspired (I have made these before). Whew. But then I also have a 6 year old boy who wants something. I have made him a cape already,....
> 
> I'm Dee and I have never been to DW and I am so excited!


Welcome Dee!  You are going to have so much fun!  WDW is magical!  I can't wait to see your costumes.



CastleCreations said:


> I don't know if you all remember the Minnie/Mickey Vida that I did about a week or so ago...but Ireland put in her request for a Tinkerbell Vida...so after a whole morning of sewing...she comes home and doesn't want to wear a dress????? and now Alexis doesn't want to wear the Mickey... Well there is a solution to the problem... Can anyone say  ? LOL
> 
> Anyway, here is the unfinished Tinkerbell Vida...I'm not finished with the eyes. Maybe tomorrow...


BEAUTIFUL!  I will wear the Minnie outfits can you up size it to about a 10 


danicaw said:


> Hi All,
> 
> You guys have been posting some great things!
> I have been swamped with... gee who knows what this last week and other than washing the new fabric I bought, have had no time to do anything creative. And this week looks to be more running about.
> 
> But I want/need to make a bag for DD2. She got a great preschool back pack for her birthday in July, since she is in a co-op program (started officially today!). But the bag is still soo big on her. When she has it on, it comes down to her knees, and not halfway to the car this morning she fell and I think it had something to do with the big bag on her back.
> I was thinking of a drawstring backpack, just her size.... I saw the one on the JoAnn website and the drawstring bag on YCMT. Have anyone made either of these?  Can the YCMT bag be a backpack? Or should I just scale down the JoAnn version?
> http://www.joann.com/static/project/0808/P279737.pdf
> 
> I just need it big enough to hold a change of clothes, pull up and some wipes. I might just make a tote like the one for DS5, but I thought I would try a drawstring one.
> 
> I also wanted to say I love the support you find on this thread.
> Its soo nice to see a group of people who help each other and encourage each other. Thanks all for your great attitudes.
> I am glad you guys who were in Ike's path are doing ok. Please keep us posted.


I made one for Kyle and my best friends kids to go to the Parks.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Not the greatest picture of it but you get the picture.  I didn't use a pattern I just cut the fabric to the size I wanted leaving a seam allowance and a casing allowance.  I also left a small opening in each side for the strap to add latter.  Once all the sewing was done I added the strap and sewed it in.  The only issue I have with mine is the strap twists in the casing.  I chose a wider strap because I was afraid if I used cording like most patterns call for it would start digging into the boys shoulders after awhile.  I also could ahve probably threaded the strap better but I would have needed a lot more strap materia and I was making 4 of them and ran out of$$    It was such a simple project!  Good luck!


----------



## jessica52877

eyor44 said:


> The link wouldn't work. Anyone know why?




Sorry, here it is.

Marks Starlight Wish Trip  November 2008

Pre-trip Report
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1883215


----------



## revrob

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Lots of great stuff posted lately!
> Thanks for all the comments on the Feliz that I made.  I really appreciate them!
> 
> We were without power for almost two days due to high winds on Sunday.  So I am trying to get caught up.  We still have lots of limbs to pick up and general debris EVERYWHERE, but we are all o.k.  Lot of people still don't have power and won't for a couple of more days!




Glad you're ok, Tom!  Not having power is no fun!  Glad you're back now.


----------



## minnie2

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> beautiful! So, will you be using toothpicks for finishing the eyes????
> 
> How are all you Texans doing tonight? My thoughts and prayers are with you!
> 
> HeatherSue, what you have you been sewing lately? Or have I missed a post? You havent posted anything recently have you?
> 
> 
> NEED OPINIONS! My neice is turning 8 and the party is next weekend. Suggestions? She is no longer interested in costumes and such and sewing clothes for now is out because no one will tell me her size other than "large"
> 
> I have seen a couple bags from YCMT.com, but then couldnt find them- did they take long? Do you think if I made one of those and put something in it that would be good??? Or other ideas!


Nikki is 8 and she is al about Hannah Montana and High School Musical.  I would just got to Wally world and grab something from there.  If you want to make her a purse I would make a HM or HSM one.   They don't take long at all.  



t-beri said:


> speaking of issues, I thought you'd all feel better if you knew that I just stapled my little finger. My SWEET DD was playing w/ a stapler and it came all undone and I took it from her and was putting it back together and
> BAM!!! I stapled my finger...  I have convinced the kids not to tell their dad...I couldn't bear the teasing.


OUCH!  I hope it is feeling better!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> Here is my first try at a bag - Im hoping to give it to my  MIL for her birthday (what do you buy the person  who has everything) = she loves strawberries...going to try a wallet too!! What do you think? THis is the Loves me Knot patern - for me doing around the top was hard - any tips? Also, how do you tie the knot?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tips?????
> 
> Thanks so much!!


It came out great!  I wish I could help you with tips on closing the tops but that is always the hardest part for me.



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Lots of great stuff posted lately!
> Thanks for all the comments on the Feliz that I made.  I really appreciate them!
> 
> We were without power for almost two days due to high winds on Sunday.  So I am trying to get caught up.  We still have lots of limbs to pick up and general debris EVERYWHERE, but we are all o.k.  Lot of people still don't have power and won't for a couple of more days!


Oh MY!  Stay safe!


----------



## billwendy

Flea said:


> I just wanted to pop in and say Hi
> 
> Without my laptop I'm missing out on my all important disboutique fix. I jump on the main computer when I can but only ever get a few minutes here and there.
> 
> 
> I just really wanted to say a HUGE thanks to Teresa and Wendy (billwendy) for shopping for me and putting together a fantastic box of disney fabrics for me so I can disneyfi the clothes I make for the girls
> 
> here's an idea of their fantastic shopping. It doesn't show up all the we knick knacks like ruffler foot and buttons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU


YAY!!! SO happy you finally have it all!!! What fun!!!! How is your trip planning going?


----------



## teresajoy

Flea said:


> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU


OOOOH!!! So pretty!!!! It was fun shopping for you! I've been wondering where you've been! I thought you might be busy sewing up a strorm!

And, are you making that Cabbage Patch Doll soakers?? 


PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Lots of great stuff posted lately!
> Thanks for all the comments on the Feliz that I made.  I really appreciate them!
> 
> We were without power for almost two days due to high winds on Sunday.  So I am trying to get caught up.  We still have lots of limbs to pick up and general debris EVERYWHERE, but we are all o.k.  Lot of people still don't have power and won't for a couple of more days!



It got really nasty here too, but we didn't lose power, thank goodness! I'm glad you are all ok, but sorry you lost power for so long!


----------



## teresajoy

billwendy said:


> YAY!!! SO happy you finally have it all!!! What fun!!!! How is your trip planning going?


Hey now, she's had it awhile! I'm a slow shipper, but not THAT slow!


----------



## teresajoy

minnie2 said:


> That is so how i feel about George's family!




  Brian just pretends they all live in a different time zone!


----------



## minnie2

teresajoy said:


> Brian just pretends they all live in a different time zone!



If you ask George he says what family?!?!?!  It is sad really but if it wasn't fr me he probably wouldn't talk to any one in his family....


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

minnie2 said:


> If you ask George he says what family?!?!?!  It is sad really but if it wasn't fr me he probably wouldn't talk to any one in his family....




Thats great that you can help be the "glue". My husband NEVER talks to his family and they live about 30-40minutes from us. It's really weird. We see them for holidays basically. 
If your husband reaches out to his family because you encourage him- that is awesome!!! (mine doesnt listen to me, lol) Seriously, its a gift you've given him


----------



## ncmomof2

bclydia said:


> Hi girls
> Is there anyone who would be able to pick me up 3 or 4 yards of large Minnie Dot?  The JoAnn's that I go down to Washington state for, doesn't have it and I've not seen it anywhere else.  Hancock's just doesn't exist anywhere near here.  I can reimburse you for it and shipping of course via paypal.
> Thanks so much!!!
> Oh, or does anyone know of an online source?  I could do that too.  I have a US shipping address.



I got some on Hancock's website.  Just search red dot.  It is the really big dots.  The Joanne's in not quite as big.


----------



## eyor44

jessica52877 said:


> Sorry, here it is.
> 
> Marks Starlight Wish Trip  November 2008
> 
> Pre-trip Report
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1883215



thank you for the link. it's a wonderful story.


----------



## minnie2

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Thats great that you can help be the "glue". My husband NEVER talks to his family and they live about 30-40minutes from us. It's really weird. We see them for holidays basically.
> If your husband reaches out to his family because you encourage him- that is awesome!!! (mine doesnt listen to me, lol) Seriously, its a gift you've given him


I wouldn't say the glue because in the end I always get bit in the butt for it!     He talks if I bug him to do it or if I call and hand him the phone he talks.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi everyone!  I just had to share that my baby, Timmy, had his very first soccer practice last night.  I almost cried.  Now I am worried I will be a mess when I send him to kindergarten next year!  He looked so tiny out there!!!!  But he did so good and I am so proud of him.


His first goal!






Look at him making friends!


----------



## HeatherSue

I got a little bit of sewing done yesterday.  I finished 3 personalized pillowcases for the Big Gives (and 4 more to go, plus 2 for Tessa and Sawyer).  I though this would be a good way to learn the ins and outs of my embroidery machine.  I had to redo William's pillowcase because the first time his name looked all puckered and such. I used a cut away stabilizer on this one and it turned out a lot better then the tear away.  I found a program called "SewWhat!" that will digitize any font on your computer and turn it into embroidery!  It costs $50 and I haven't actually bought it yet.  But, I'm considering it.

Anyway, here are the pillowcases I finished. Nothing too exciting, but I was happy that I got to use my new machine!





















For anyone interested in making things for the big give, there are still openings for the Maroo big give:
http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=56266&threadid=462097&page=1#2542323

and twinmum:
http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=56106&threadid=460834

Plus, there's always room for more pixiedust for any of the 5 families!! 

If this has already been posted recently, I'm sorry!  I haven't had a chance to catch up since yesterday morning.


----------



## teresajoy

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi everyone!  I just had to share that my baby, Timmy, had his very first soccer practice last night.  I almost cried.  Now I am worried I will be a mess when I send him to kindergarten next year!  He looked so tiny out there!!!!  But he did so good and I am so proud of him.
> 
> 
> His first goal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at him making friends!


AWWW, doesn't he look adorable!!!!!   


HeatherSue said:


> I got a little bit of sewing done yesterday.  I finished 3 personalized pillowcases for the Big Gives (and 4 more to go, plus 2 for Tessa and Sawyer).  I though this would be a good way to learn the ins and outs of my embroidery machine.  I had to redo William's pillowcase because the first time his name looked all puckered and such. I used a cut away stabilizer on this one and it turned out a lot better then the tear away.  I found a program called "SewWhat!" that will digitize any font on your computer and turn it into embroidery!  It costs $50 and I haven't actually bought it yet.  But, I'm considering it.
> 
> Anyway, here are the pillowcases I finished. Nothing too exciting, but I was happy that I got to use my new machine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone interested in making things for the big give, there are still openings for the Maroo big give:
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=56266&threadid=462097&page=1#2542323
> 
> and twinmum:
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=56106&threadid=460834
> 
> Plus, there's always room for more pixiedust for any of the 5 families!!
> 
> If this has already been posted recently, I'm sorry!  I haven't had a chance to catch up since yesterday morning.



Heather, these look great!!! They are going to love them!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

HeatherSue said:


>



Oh those look great!  Good Job!!!!!


----------



## minnie2

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi everyone!  I just had to share that my baby, Timmy, had his very first soccer practice last night.  I almost cried.  Now I am worried I will be a mess when I send him to kindergarten next year!  He looked so tiny out there!!!!  But he did so good and I am so proud of him.
> 
> 
> His first goal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at him making friends!


 Too cute!  I will never forget when Kyle was 4 he played soccer and in the middle of a game he mooned and stared every one!  At the time I was mortified but looking back it is pretty funny!  



HeatherSue said:


> I got a little bit of sewing done yesterday.  I finished 3 personalized pillowcases for the Big Gives (and 4 more to go, plus 2 for Tessa and Sawyer).  I though this would be a good way to learn the ins and outs of my embroidery machine.  I had to redo William's pillowcase because the first time his name looked all puckered and such. I used a cut away stabilizer on this one and it turned out a lot better then the tear away.  I found a program called "SewWhat!" that will digitize any font on your computer and turn it into embroidery!  It costs $50 and I haven't actually bought it yet.  But, I'm considering it.
> 
> Anyway, here are the pillowcases I finished. Nothing too exciting, but I was happy that I got to use my new machine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone interested in making things for the big give, there are still openings for the Maroo big give:
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=56266&threadid=462097&page=1#2542323
> 
> and twinmum:
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=56106&threadid=460834
> 
> Plus, there's always room for more pixiedust for any of the 5 families!!
> 
> If this has already been posted recently, I'm sorry!  I haven't had a chance to catch up since yesterday morning.


They came out really cute!  So glad you love your new machine!


----------



## teresajoy

*Is anyone ready to sew something girly??? Something Pink, and little?? Sparkles perhaps??? *
Well, have I got a Big Give for you!!!!       
  
Come join Lambflock's Big Give! They have two little kids, Hank and Mackenzie! 
http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=56734&threadid=465860
   
*Here is their PTR- *
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1919278
Be careful though, because their adorable smiles will steal your heart!


----------



## t-beri

Tinka_Belle said:


> I made that one too and maybe because of the fabric I used the first one wasn't flowy, but the second one I made longer as a dress and used some thinner fabric and it turned out really cute and flowy.
> 
> 
> You have the worst luck with metal pointy things. I sure hope it doesn't hurt.



Oh, good, cause I already got it cut out...I did make it a 3-4 b/c I was worried a 1-2 would be too small...it seems too long to add a ruffle to but I am hoping it will add a little bit of body to it...I am missing a bag of fabric that has my polkadots and ALL of my minnie patchwork fabrics in it so I am freaking out!!

Surprisingly my finger feels fine.  It hurt like heck when I did it and I was afraid to pull it out but today it feels fine 
...t.


----------



## t-beri

teresajoy said:


> *Is anyone ready to sew something girly??? Something Pink, and little?? Sparkles perhaps??? *
> Well, have I got a Big Give for you!!!!
> 
> Come join Lambflock's Big Give! They have two little kids, Hank and Mackenzie!
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=56734&threadid=465860
> 
> *Here is their PTR- *
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1919278
> Be careful though, because their adorable smiles will steal your heart!


----------



## kjbrown

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I have seen a couple bags from YCMT.com, but then couldnt find them- did they take long? Do you think if I made one of those and put something in it that would be good??? Or other ideas!



I've got the Coming and Going bag from youcanmakethis and I LOVE it!  Very easy to put together.



livndisney said:


> This must be the night of sewing frustation. I see quite a few of us are having issues.
> 
> I was in the middle of a project and broke a needle on my serger. I can't find the screwdriver to loosen the screw to change the needle. Which is actually ok because I can't find the needles for it anyway!



Argh, must be something in the air.  This weekend my machine...died.  I opened it up, cleaned it out and it still just goes up and down, up and down and makes ugly noises.  The thread cutter makes a REALLY ugly noise.  Had to call the repair guy.


----------



## CastleCreations

livndisney said:


> This must be the night of sewing frustation. I see quite a few of us are having issues.
> 
> I was in the middle of a project and broke a needle on my serger. I can't find the screwdriver to loosen the screw to change the needle. Which is actually ok because I can't find the needles for it anyway!
> 
> Elisa-I checked with a "reliable" source (Morgan) and was informed not only are dresses cool-but Tinkerbell dresses are the best.
> 
> 
> to all of us with "issues" LOL



Please tell Morgan that Ireland says hello!


----------



## Stephres

The Moonk's Mom said:


>



Aw, I love little kid soccer pictures! He looks so happy out there!



HeatherSue said:


>



Wow, Heather I really like that script lettering. You did an awesome job!


----------



## mytwotinks

I'm leaving in a few minutes for my meeting with the principal.  Wish me luck and I'd appreciate any prayers that you might feel you can offer.

I am going by myself because Drew is sick today so Chris is going to stay home with her.  I really wanted someone to go with me.  I told Riley that I was going to postpone the meeting and she was very upset.  She is sick of it and wants it fixed.  Soooooo..........  I'm going to suck it up and try to be brave.  I tend to get sobby and shaky when I'm nervous or frustrated so I am really hoping not to make an idiot of myself.


----------



## jham

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> Here is my first try at a bag - Im hoping to give it to my  MIL for her birthday (what do you buy the person  who has everything) = she loves strawberries...going to try a wallet too!! What do you think? THis is the Loves me Knot patern - for me doing around the top was hard - any tips? Also, how do you tie the knot?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tips?????
> 
> Thanks so much!!



It looks great Wendy!  I still have not tried a bag.



CastleCreations said:


> I don't know if you all remember the Minnie/Mickey Vida that I did about a week or so ago...but Ireland put in her request for a Tinkerbell Vida...so after a whole morning of sewing...she comes home and doesn't want to wear a dress????? and now Alexis doesn't want to wear the Mickey... Well there is a solution to the problem... Can anyone say  ? LOL
> 
> Anyway, here is the unfinished Tinkerbell Vida...I'm not finished with the eyes. Maybe tomorrow...



Gorgeous!  And I think her eyes already look great, I thought it looked finished  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi everyone!  I just had to share that my baby, Timmy, had his very first soccer practice last night.  I almost cried.  Now I am worried I will be a mess when I send him to kindergarten next year!  He looked so tiny out there!!!!  But he did so good and I am so proud of him.
> 
> 
> His first goal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at him making friends!



So cute!  Luke was hilarious at soccer Saturday.  He scored a goal and then walking back down the field did this very subtle little happy dance.  Only Mike and I noticed and we were laughing soooo hard  



HeatherSue said:


> I got a little bit of sewing done yesterday.  I finished 3 personalized pillowcases for the Big Gives (and 4 more to go, plus 2 for Tessa and Sawyer).  I though this would be a good way to learn the ins and outs of my embroidery machine.  I had to redo William's pillowcase because the first time his name looked all puckered and such. I used a cut away stabilizer on this one and it turned out a lot better then the tear away.  I found a program called "SewWhat!" that will digitize any font on your computer and turn it into embroidery!  It costs $50 and I haven't actually bought it yet.  But, I'm considering it.
> 
> Anyway, here are the pillowcases I finished. Nothing too exciting, but I was happy that I got to use my new machine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone interested in making things for the big give, there are still openings for the Maroo big give:
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=56266&threadid=462097&page=1#2542323
> 
> and twinmum:
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=56106&threadid=460834
> 
> Plus, there's always room for more pixiedust for any of the 5 families!!
> 
> If this has already been posted recently, I'm sorry!  I haven't had a chance to catch up since yesterday morning.



Those look so great!  I would LOVE a program that could digitize my fonts! (if I had an embroidery machine I mean).


----------



## jham

mytwotinks said:


> I'm leaving in a few minutes for my meeting with the principal.  Wish me luck and I'd appreciate any prayers that you might feel you can offer.
> 
> I am going by myself because Drew is sick today so Chris is going to stay home with her.  I really wanted someone to go with me.  I told Riley that I was going to postpone the meeting and she was very upset.  She is sick of it and wants it fixed.  Soooooo..........  I'm going to suck it up and try to be brave.  I tend to get sobby and shaky when I'm nervous or frustrated so I am really hoping not to make an idiot of myself.




Good luck and prayers!  I get just like you when I have to go through something like that, at least when it involves my children.  I have to confront someone on a money issue and I've been putting it off for that very reason.  Maybe I will try to be brave like you and make that phone call.


----------



## princessmom29

mytwotinks said:


> I'm leaving in a few minutes for my meeting with the principal.  Wish me luck and I'd appreciate any prayers that you might feel you can offer.
> 
> I am going by myself because Drew is sick today so Chris is going to stay home with her.  I really wanted someone to go with me.  I told Riley that I was going to postpone the meeting and she was very upset.  She is sick of it and wants it fixed.  Soooooo..........  I'm going to suck it up and try to be brave.  I tend to get sobby and shaky when I'm nervous or frustrated so I am really hoping not to make an idiot of myself.



Good luck! let us know how it goes!


----------



## livndisney

mytwotinks said:


> I'm leaving in a few minutes for my meeting with the principal.  Wish me luck and I'd appreciate any prayers that you might feel you can offer.
> 
> I am going by myself because Drew is sick today so Chris is going to stay home with her.  I really wanted someone to go with me.  I told Riley that I was going to postpone the meeting and she was very upset.  She is sick of it and wants it fixed.  Soooooo..........  I'm going to suck it up and try to be brave.  I tend to get sobby and shaky when I'm nervous or frustrated so I am really hoping not to make an idiot of myself.



Good luck! Sending good thoughts your way!!!!!!


----------



## ORD2KOA

Hi Everyone,

I posted a message in your old thread and Heather Sue kindly pointed me in the right direction.  I canNOT believe the great stuff you guys make.

After a zillion years of not sewing, I just purchased a Brother sewing-embroidery machine, SE270D, and I've been searching for as much advice as I can find.   

I've only done a couple of sample embroideries to see how the machine works.  For those, I purchased Coats & Clark machine embroidery thread from Joann's, but it runs $5.49 a spool.  I've been Googling and checking out eBay, etc. to find a good polyester thread that won't cost a fortune, but will give me good results.   

I'm wondering if anyone has experience with Polystar.  I did see on the old message thread that the thread from ThreadArt was recommended.

My other thing is that I obviously need to purchase a box (and card) to transfer designs to my machine.   I've been thinking that rather than going with the Brother-branded, that it would make sense to maybe invest in a more generic-type so that if I get hooked on embroidery and decide to buy a higher-end machine that I would still be able to use the transfer box.

Oooops--one more thing is what editing software do you recommend?  I've downloaded a few trial versions (actually I'm sure you all know, but if you don't, Amazing Designs' Design 'n Stitch is a full-functioning digitizer with a 30 day free trial, which may give me enough time ti digitize what I need), but I'd like some advice about what seems to work best for general use.  I am way too green at this to be able to tell what will be best.

So, TIA for any advice you're willing to share and for reading my long-winded message.  It's interesting to learn something new at my age.

I've been skimming over the pictures and you guys are absolutely awesome.   Me, for now, I'm hoping to learn enough to do some towels, sweatshirts and scarves.  ;-)

Nancy


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!!



IT LOOKS GREAT!!!  she will love it!



minnie2 said:


> Too cute!  I will never forget when Kyle was 4 he played soccer and in the middle of a game he mooned and stared every one!  At the time I was mortified but looking back it is pretty funny!
> 
> 
> !



 I was worried Timmy would do something like that!



jham said:


> So cute!  Luke was hilarious at soccer Saturday.  He scored a goal and then walking back down the field did this very subtle little happy dance.  Only Mike and I noticed and we were laughing soooo hard



Thanks and that is so cute...I love to see them get a little proud of themselves!  Fun!



mytwotinks said:


> I'm leaving in a few minutes for my meeting with the principal.  Wish me luck and I'd appreciate any prayers that you might feel you can offer.
> 
> I am going by myself because Drew is sick today so Chris is going to stay home with her.  I really wanted someone to go with me.  I told Riley that I was going to postpone the meeting and she was very upset.  She is sick of it and wants it fixed.  Soooooo..........  I'm going to suck it up and try to be brave.  I tend to get sobby and shaky when I'm nervous or frustrated so I am really hoping not to make an idiot of myself.




   Hope all goes well!


----------



## clairemolly

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Lots of great stuff posted lately!
> Thanks for all the comments on the Feliz that I made.  I really appreciate them!
> 
> We were without power for almost two days due to high winds on Sunday.  So I am trying to get caught up.  We still have lots of limbs to pick up and general debris EVERYWHERE, but we are all o.k.  Lot of people still don't have power and won't for a couple of more days!



Where are you in Ohio?  We are just north of Cincinnati and still have no power at home.  Stay safe!


----------



## jham

Just a thought:  If anyone has some Disney trading pins lying around...it is a great idea for Big Give pixie dust!  I know the duquette family would love to do some pin trading on their wish trip but they don't know where to start.


----------



## lovesdumbo

Elvis33 said:


> My first Vida for my 4 yo granddaughter's upcoming b-day. She loves bugs.


Super cute!!!



SILLYANDI said:


> AnyHoo... I finally finished my dresses. I taught myself to sew a few years back (simple things like hems & stockings) but I'm movin' up thanks to the Disboutiquers influence!
> I could only get two to pose, so be it.


Those look great!



Pezdiva said:


> Wow, you guys are all so amazing - I have really enjoyed looking at all of your wonderful creations.
> 
> Mind if I join in? I am a novice seamstress, self taught, but I have made quite a few things. I have really set myself up for a challenge, I need to make a Snow White, Alice, and a Tinkerbell costume for our upcoming trip. My daughter will be 5, and she is very tall and thin.
> 
> I have the patterns already, now I just need to get to the store and buy the fabric. I have these patterns:
> 
> McCalls - 4948, Alice
> McCalls - 4946, Tinkerbell-ish
> and the Disney Princess out of print Snow White
> 
> Annnndd I also want to make a few 3 tier twirl skirts Minnie inspired (I have made these before). Whew. But then I also have a 6 year old boy who wants something. I have made him a cape already,....
> 
> I'm Dee and I have never been to DW and I am so excited!


Welcome!  Can't wait to see your creations.  How about a bowling shirt for your boy?  



CastleCreations said:


> I don't know if you all remember the Minnie/Mickey Vida that I did about a week or so ago...but Ireland put in her request for a Tinkerbell Vida...so after a whole morning of sewing...she comes home and doesn't want to wear a dress????? and now Alexis doesn't want to wear the Mickey... Well there is a solution to the problem... Can anyone say  ? LOL
> 
> Anyway, here is the unfinished Tinkerbell Vida...I'm not finished with the eyes. Maybe tomorrow...


Tink is wonderful and I loved Minnie/Mickey too.  Hope the girls change their minds.  



danicaw said:


> Hi All,
> 
> You guys have been posting some great things!
> I have been swamped with... gee who knows what this last week and other than washing the new fabric I bought, have had no time to do anything creative. And this week looks to be more running about.
> 
> But I want/need to make a bag for DD2. She got a great preschool back pack for her birthday in July, since she is in a co-op program (started officially today!). But the bag is still soo big on her. When she has it on, it comes down to her knees, and not halfway to the car this morning she fell and I think it had something to do with the big bag on her back.
> I was thinking of a drawstring backpack, just her size.... I saw the one on the JoAnn website and the drawstring bag on YCMT. Have anyone made either of these?  Can the YCMT bag be a backpack? Or should I just scale down the JoAnn version?
> http://www.joann.com/static/project/0808/P279737.pdf
> 
> I just need it big enough to hold a change of clothes, pull up and some wipes. I might just make a tote like the one for DS5, but I thought I would try a drawstring one.
> 
> I also wanted to say I love the support you find on this thread.
> Its soo nice to see a group of people who help each other and encourage each other. Thanks all for your great attitudes.
> I am glad you guys who were in Ike's path are doing ok. Please keep us posted.


I printed out that JoAnn pattern a few ago but haven't tried it yet.  I'm sure you can make it any size that would work for you.  Good luck!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> NEED OPINIONS! My neice is turning 8 and the party is next weekend. Suggestions? She is no longer interested in costumes and such and sewing clothes for now is out because no one will tell me her size other than "large"
> 
> I have seen a couple bags from YCMT.com, but then couldnt find them- did they take long? Do you think if I made one of those and put something in it that would be good??? Or other ideas!


I haven't made a bag yet but they don't look too hard.  How about a colored pencil roll up and then you could buy her a sketch book to go with it?



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> Here is my first try at a bag - Im hoping to give it to my  MIL for her birthday (what do you buy the person  who has everything) = she loves strawberries...going to try a wallet too!! What do you think? THis is the Loves me Knot patern - for me doing around the top was hard - any tips? Also, how do you tie the knot?????


That turned out great.  I'm sure she'll love it.  I think your knot looks good too.



jessica52877 said:


> In the meantime, please know that your support is so appreciated. Knowing that you have continued your Big Give and knowing that we are part of it brings a special joy to each day. I simply cannot wait to see what the boys think when they find out!!!
> 
> Blessings,
> Alison


Wow! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi everyone!  I just had to share that my baby, Timmy, had his very first soccer practice last night.  I almost cried.  Now I am worried I will be a mess when I send him to kindergarten next year!  He looked so tiny out there!!!!  But he did so good and I am so proud of him.
> 
> 
> His first goal!


WTG Timmy! 



HeatherSue said:


> I got a little bit of sewing done yesterday.  I finished 3 personalized pillowcases for the Big Gives (and 4 more to go, plus 2 for Tessa and Sawyer).  I though this would be a good way to learn the ins and outs of my embroidery machine.  I had to redo William's pillowcase because the first time his name looked all puckered and such. I used a cut away stabilizer on this one and it turned out a lot better then the tear away.  I found a program called "SewWhat!" that will digitize any font on your computer and turn it into embroidery!  It costs $50 and I haven't actually bought it yet.  But, I'm considering it.
> 
> Anyway, here are the pillowcases I finished. Nothing too exciting, but I was happy that I got to use my new machine!


Love those!  That software sounds cool!



mytwotinks said:


> I'm leaving in a few minutes for my meeting with the principal.  Wish me luck and I'd appreciate any prayers that you might feel you can offer.
> 
> I am going by myself because Drew is sick today so Chris is going to stay home with her.  I really wanted someone to go with me.  I told Riley that I was going to postpone the meeting and she was very upset.  She is sick of it and wants it fixed.  Soooooo..........  I'm going to suck it up and try to be brave.  I tend to get sobby and shaky when I'm nervous or frustrated so I am really hoping not to make an idiot of myself.


   



ORD2KOA said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I posted a message in your old thread and Heather Sue kindly pointed me in the right direction.  I canNOT believe the great stuff you guys make.
> 
> After a zillion years of not sewing, I just purchased a Brother sewing-embroidery machine, SE270D, and I've been searching for as much advice as I can find.


I don't have an embroidery machine but wanted to say welcome!


----------



## revrob

ORD2KOA said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I posted a message in your old thread and Heather Sue kindly pointed me in the right direction.  I canNOT believe the great stuff you guys make.
> 
> After a zillion years of not sewing, I just purchased a Brother sewing-embroidery machine, SE270D, and I've been searching for as much advice as I can find.
> 
> I've only done a couple of sample embroideries to see how the machine works.  For those, I purchased Coats & Clark machine embroidery thread from Joann's, but it runs $5.49 a spool.  I've been Googling and checking out eBay, etc. to find a good polyester thread that won't cost a fortune, but will give me good results.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone has experience with Polystar.  I did see on the old message thread that the thread from ThreadArt was recommended.
> 
> My other thing is that I obviously need to purchase a box (and card) to transfer designs to my machine.   I've been thinking that rather than going with the Brother-branded, that it would make sense to maybe invest in a more generic-type so that if I get hooked on embroidery and decide to buy a higher-end machine that I would still be able to use the transfer box.
> 
> Oooops--one more thing is what editing software do you recommend?  I've downloaded a few trial versions (actually I'm sure you all know, but if you don't, Amazing Designs' Design 'n Stitch is a full-functioning digitizer with a 30 day free trial, which may give me enough time ti digitize what I need), but I'd like some advice about what seems to work best for general use.  I am way too green at this to be able to tell what will be best.
> 
> So, TIA for any advice you're willing to share and for reading my long-winded message.  It's interesting to learn something new at my age.
> 
> I've been skimming over the pictures and you guys are absolutely awesome.   Me, for now, I'm hoping to learn enough to do some towels, sweatshirts and scarves.  ;-)
> 
> Nancy




I use polyester thread in my embroidery machine.  I like to purchase my thread from ThreadArt.com  You can purchase large spools for @ $1.65 each.  They also frequently run sales.  Sign up for their email list, and they'll let you know when they're running a new sale.

I have been digitizing for a few months now.  I have tried several different programs.  Sew What! and Sew What Pro! will allow you to do minor editing (thread color changes, resizing, merging), and Sew What Pro! will allow you to auto digitize TTFs.  I have Sew What Pro! and personally do not care for it.  I purchased originally to auto digitize TTF's and I was never happy with the results. The pull compensation never seemed to be right, or something.  I was never pleased with the stitch out.  I have since purchased Embird basic, studio (which allows you to digitize) and font engine (which will auto digitize TTF's).  I have been very pleased with this purchase.  Though I am still learning how to digitize on my own, the font engine produces beautiful results in my opinion.  Studio 2008 also now has an "auto trace" function that will auto digitize.  However, I don't prefer to auto digitize designs because the result often has TONS of jumps for some reason.  

Sorry, I can't help with the box question - I'm sure there is an expert here that can answer your question!

Enjoy your new machine!


----------



## zoie101

Hi I am new to this board, but I have a disney brother machine and have been making shirts for out upcoming trip in Dec,  I am looking to place material behind the designs, and amun able to find any fabric for cinderella,  does and one have any muted or not fancy material scraps they would be willing to share 
I am looking for mickey and cinderella
Melissa


----------



## snubie

bclydia said:


> Hi girls
> Is there anyone who would be able to pick me up 3 or 4 yards of large Minnie Dot?  The JoAnn's that I go down to Washington state for, doesn't have it and I've not seen it anywhere else.  Hancock's just doesn't exist anywhere near here.  I can reimburse you for it and shipping of course via paypal.
> Thanks so much!!!
> Oh, or does anyone know of an online source?  I could do that too.  I have a US shipping address.





ncmomof2 said:


> I got some on Hancock's website.  Just search red dot.  It is the really big dots.  The Joanne's in not quite as big.



Try this link:
http://www.hancockfabrics.com/Red-D...VproductId48187228VVcatId537258VVviewprod.htm


----------



## mytwotinks

I am back!  Thanks for the prayers and the well wishes!!!!  It went pretty good.

The principal started by complimenting my purse (which is super cute by the way ) and I know it was just to get me in a good mood.  It actually was kind of a nice start to the conversation.  It got my mind off of being so worried about how I'd embarras myself for long enough that I was able to relax.  I'm sure she learned that technique in some kind of class that teaches you to manipulate situations!  Oh well, it worked. 

She seemed to agree with my points about how I feel like the kids should not be subjected to such negativity all day.  I asked her if she thought he could change imediately (which I doubt) and she basically said he's going to have to.  If he doesn't she says she is going to take steps to correct the problem.  I don't know what she meant  by that, but we left with an understanding that the atmosphere needs to change.

She ended the meeting by trying to convince me that Riley should be in the gifted program!   Another one of her tactics for sure.  Riley is pretty smart and school is easy for her, but her attitude and personality make her an awful candidate for the program.  She uses her ability to get done as fast as possible, a kid in that program would need to be using their talents to actually do a good job! I mean, we love her, but she is a lazy slob when it comes to her work!  She just happens to be smart enough to be able to get by with it.

Thanks again for all of your encouragement.  I had a cruddy morning and I really needed it!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Birthday gift ideas for 8 year old.

I dont know a whole lot about her. She is very different than girls I know at 8, wears short mini skirts, chubby, she and her mom like leopard prints,zebra and stuff. She has a lot of toys, but then again, she seems to like them.
I'm a bit leery of making anything for her. I do pillowcases which she likes, but I think I have done at least 2 already for her, so thats a no go.
Again- looking for ideas for stuff I dont have to make.

What do you buy an 8yr old?


----------



## minnie2

mytwotinks said:


> Glad the meeting went well!
> 
> 
> 
> The Moonk's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was worried Timmy would do something like that!
> 
> 
> 
> the season is still young!
> 
> 
> 
> Eyore4Ever149 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday gift ideas for 8 year old.
> 
> I dont know a whole lot about her. She is very different than girls I know at 8, wears short mini skirts, chubby, she and her mom like leopard prints,zebra and stuff. She has a lot of toys, but then again, she seems to like them.
> I'm a bit leery of making anything for her. I do pillowcases which she likes, but I think I have done at least 2 already for her, so thats a no go.
> Again- looking for ideas for stuff I dont have to make.
> 
> What do you buy an 8yr old?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does she have a DS?  If so a game for that?  What about so girly lotion and nail polish?  Maybe go to Bath and Body works and get her some of the AG stuff?
Click to expand...


----------



## princessmom29

mytwotinks said:


> I am back!  Thanks for the prayers and the well wishes!!!!  It went pretty good.
> 
> The principal started by complimenting my purse (which is super cute by the way ) and I know it was just to get me in a good mood.  It actually was kind of a nice start to the conversation.  It got my mind off of being so worried about how I'd embarras myself for long enough that I was able to relax.  I'm sure she learned that technique in some kind of class that teaches you to manipulate situations!  Oh well, it worked.
> 
> She seemed to agree with my points about how I feel like the kids should not be subjected to such negativity all day.  I asked her if she thought he could change imediately (which I doubt) and she basically said he's going to have to.  If he doesn't she says she is going to take steps to correct the problem.  I don't know what she meant  by that, but we left with an understanding that the atmosphere needs to change.
> 
> She ended the meeting by trying to convince me that Riley should be in the gifted program!   Another one of her tactics for sure.  Riley is pretty smart and school is easy for her, but her attitude and personality make her an awful candidate for the program.  She uses her ability to get done as fast as possible, a kid in that program would need to be using their talents to actually do a good job! I mean, we love her, but she is a lazy slob when it comes to her work!  She just happens to be smart enough to be able to get by with it.
> 
> Thanks again for all of your encouragement.  I had a cruddy morning and I really needed it!



Glad to heaqr something productive came from it! I was like Rliey to an extent as a child. I used my abilities to get done quick s i could play, but I was placed in gifted in third grade and that changed thing for me. I saw that stuff as worth doing and doing a good job on. My regular school work had been so easy it was like why bother to do my best when half doing it gets me and A anyway.


----------



## Elvis33

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Birthday gift ideas for 8 year old.
> 
> I dont know a whole lot about her. She is very different than girls I know at 8, wears short mini skirts, chubby, she and her mom like leopard prints,zebra and stuff. She has a lot of toys, but then again, she seems to like them.
> I'm a bit leery of making anything for her. I do pillowcases which she likes, but I think I have done at least 2 already for her, so thats a no go.
> Again- looking for ideas for stuff I dont have to make.
> 
> What do you buy an 8yr old?



I second the suggestion for AG bath/body stuff. My DD loves that. Also, cozy throw blankets, furry pillows, with HSM , Jonas Bros,Camp Rock, or Hannah Montana are popular (Walmart and Target). That age also likes gift certificates to Build a Bear. 
Good Luck


----------



## robin09

The Bath & Body Works here is no longer selling the American Girl Products  The only thing good about that is that now I will have more $$ to save for Disney .  DD definitely has an obsession with AG products from BBW!  




minnie2 said:


> mytwotinks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad the meeting went well!
> 
> the season is still young!
> 
> 
> 
> Does she have a DS?  If so a game for that?  What about so girly lotion and nail polish?  Maybe go to Bath and Body works and get her some of the AG stuff?
Click to expand...


----------



## jessica52877

Here are a few shirts for Lauren, William and Maroo for the big give. They had to be quick right now.






William's






Lauren's






and Mary's.


----------



## jham

Okay, I finally did the button holes on my spider Vida I made for the school's silent auction this Friday.  THANK YOU everyone for all your help!  I made Lily model it for me.  The sun was pretty bright though so she is mostly looking at the ground.  
















and I seriously did not even realize until I was editing photos in photobucket that I forgot to put the orange ric-rac on the back   I'll just pretend I meant to do that!

ETA: or do you think I should open up the side seams a little and go back and add the orange ric-rac on the back?  UGH!


----------



## Aquagirl

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Birthday gift ideas for 8 year old.
> 
> I dont know a whole lot about her. She is very different than girls I know at 8, wears short mini skirts, chubby, she and her mom like leopard prints,zebra and stuff. She has a lot of toys, but then again, she seems to like them.
> I'm a bit leery of making anything for her. I do pillowcases which she likes, but I think I have done at least 2 already for her, so thats a no go.
> Again- looking for ideas for stuff I dont have to make.
> 
> What do you buy an 8yr old?



I see that you live in CT, do you live near Manchester?  They have a store called Club Libby Lu at the Buckland Hills mall.  You can make your own lotions, bubble bath, etc. and they have all kinds of girls accessories.  If she is very girly, she may like something from there or a gift certificate to create her own stuff.  Although I have never purchased anything there, one of my friends says that her niece loves it.  They have a website www.clublibbylu.com


----------



## jham

jessica52877 said:


> Here are a few shirts for Lauren, William and Maroo for the big give. They had to be quick right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Mary's.




Wow!  You are good Jessica!  Love those shirts!


----------



## t-beri

mytwotinks said:


> I am back!  Thanks for the prayers and the well wishes!!!!  It went pretty good.
> 
> The principal started by complimenting my purse (which is super cute by the way ) and I know it was just to get me in a good mood.  It actually was kind of a nice start to the conversation.  It got my mind off of being so worried about how I'd embarras myself for long enough that I was able to relax.  I'm sure she learned that technique in some kind of class that teaches you to manipulate situations!  Oh well, it worked.
> 
> She seemed to agree with my points about how I feel like the kids should not be subjected to such negativity all day.  I asked her if she thought he could change imediately (which I doubt) and she basically said he's going to have to.  If he doesn't she says she is going to take steps to correct the problem.  I don't know what she meant  by that, but we left with an understanding that the atmosphere needs to change.
> 
> She ended the meeting by trying to convince me that Riley should be in the gifted program!   Another one of her tactics for sure.  Riley is pretty smart and school is easy for her, but her attitude and personality make her an awful candidate for the program.  She uses her ability to get done as fast as possible, a kid in that program would need to be using their talents to actually do a good job! I mean, we love her, but she is a lazy slob when it comes to her work!  She just happens to be smart enough to be able to get by with it.
> 
> Thanks again for all of your encouragement.  I had a cruddy morning and I really needed it!



Good for you Denise!!!  I'm glad that things went well.  Sure she used her cunning principle tricks on you, but it eased you and made the situation easier..no harm, no foul!  As for Riley's giftedness.  Mac is lazy too which is totally WHY we put him into gifted.  They even said to us that the kids in this program would probably never get a C in a regular class but they're going to challenge them.  Mac used his powers for evil for sure... once he had to use his spelling words in a sentence...one of the words was stop, this was the sentence he wrote.   Stop!  I told him that wasn't a sentence he said it is, it's an exclamation.  I told him that he had to use at least 4 words in the sentence and he said his teacher didn't specify and I made it clear to him that I WAS specifying.  He always wanted to get away w/ as little as possible that would get him an A.  SO we upped the game for him and I think it has done him good.  
I am by no means saying that Gifted programs are good for all gifted kids. We had doubts in the beginning that it would work for Mac b/c he's lazy but you may not want to look into it more. Find out about the gifted curriculum, see what a day in the 5th grade looks like compared to a day in 5th grade gifted. and such.

I hope this teacher straightens up.
...t.


----------



## Jajone

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Birthday gift ideas for 8 year old.
> 
> I dont know a whole lot about her. She is very different than girls I know at 8, wears short mini skirts, chubby, she and her mom like leopard prints,zebra and stuff. She has a lot of toys, but then again, she seems to like them.
> I'm a bit leery of making anything for her. I do pillowcases which she likes, but I think I have done at least 2 already for her, so thats a no go.
> Again- looking for ideas for stuff I dont have to make.
> 
> What do you buy an 8yr old?



I see you've gotten a lot of good ideas already, but I thought I'd add a few. My DD8 would love anything HM or HSM, CD's, DVD's, jewelry, chapter books. I second the BAB and club libby liu stuff as well.


----------



## t-beri

jham said:


> Okay, I finally did the button holes on my spider Vida I made for the school's silent auction this Friday.  THANK YOU everyone for all your help!  I made Lily model it for me.  The sun was pretty bright though so she is mostly looking at the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I seriously did not even realize until I was editing photos in photobucket that I forgot to put the orange ric-rac on the back   I'll just pretend I meant to do that!
> 
> ETA: or do you think I should open up the side seams a little and go back and add the orange ric-rac on the back?  UGH!




It's fantastic Jeanne. I bet it will get a good donation for the school. You do such marvelous work!!  How did your boutique go?  

I would not stress about the orange rick rac.  But then that is me, I'm a "don't sweat the small stuff" kinda girl.  I say it looks finished so leave it be. 

I'm still trying to convince Lily that she does NOT want a spider on her dress


----------



## lovesdumbo

mytwotinks said:


> I am back!  Thanks for the prayers and the well wishes!!!!  It went pretty good.
> 
> The principal started by complimenting my purse (which is super cute by the way ) and I know it was just to get me in a good mood.  It actually was kind of a nice start to the conversation.  It got my mind off of being so worried about how I'd embarras myself for long enough that I was able to relax.  I'm sure she learned that technique in some kind of class that teaches you to manipulate situations!  Oh well, it worked.
> 
> She seemed to agree with my points about how I feel like the kids should not be subjected to such negativity all day.  I asked her if she thought he could change imediately (which I doubt) and she basically said he's going to have to.  If he doesn't she says she is going to take steps to correct the problem.  I don't know what she meant  by that, but we left with an understanding that the atmosphere needs to change.
> 
> She ended the meeting by trying to convince me that Riley should be in the gifted program!   Another one of her tactics for sure.  Riley is pretty smart and school is easy for her, but her attitude and personality make her an awful candidate for the program.  She uses her ability to get done as fast as possible, a kid in that program would need to be using their talents to actually do a good job! I mean, we love her, but she is a lazy slob when it comes to her work!  She just happens to be smart enough to be able to get by with it.
> 
> Thanks again for all of your encouragement.  I had a cruddy morning and I really needed it!


Sounds like things went well.  Hope the teacher improves quickly!  



jessica52877 said:


> Here are a few shirts for Lauren, William and Maroo for the big give. They had to be quick right now.


Those are wonderful!



jham said:


> Okay, I finally did the button holes on my spider Vida I made for the school's silent auction this Friday.  THANK YOU everyone for all your help!  I made Lily model it for me.  The sun was pretty bright though so she is mostly looking at the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I seriously did not even realize until I was editing photos in photobucket that I forgot to put the orange ric-rac on the back   I'll just pretend I meant to do that!
> 
> ETA: or do you think I should open up the side seams a little and go back and add the orange ric-rac on the back?  UGH!


I love that!  I really like the orange ric-rac on the front with the spider but I think the back looks great in all black & white!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

jham said:


> Okay, I finally did the button holes on my spider Vida I made for the school's silent auction this Friday. THANK YOU everyone for all your help! I made Lily model it for me. The sun was pretty bright though so she is mostly looking at the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I seriously did not even realize until I was editing photos in photobucket that I forgot to put the orange ric-rac on the back   I'll just pretend I meant to do that!
> 
> ETA: or do you think I should open up the side seams a little and go back and add the orange ric-rac on the back? UGH!


I think it looks great the way it is!  I wouldn't change a thing!


----------



## jessica52877

Jeanne! I LOVE it! I would NOT worry about the orange ric rack either. It looks great the way it is!

Denise, I am glad the meeting went well. I hope some changes come out of it. Keep us posted. I think I like the sly tricks because I would have been a mess walking in there!


----------



## sohappy

jham said:


> Okay, I finally did the button holes on my spider Vida I made for the school's silent auction this Friday.  THANK YOU everyone for all your help!  I made Lily model it for me.  The sun was pretty bright though so she is mostly looking at the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I seriously did not even realize until I was editing photos in photobucket that I forgot to put the orange ric-rac on the back   I'll just pretend I meant to do that!
> 
> ETA: or do you think I should open up the side seams a little and go back and add the orange ric-rac on the back?  UGH!



See, the front NEEDS the ric rac because the spider is orange.  The back doesn't have anything orange, so the ric rac might throw it off.  You totally meant to do that, right?  

PS-- clean out your PMs or the mice can't get to working!


----------



## teresajoy

ORD2KOA said:


> Hi Everyone,Nancy



I have that machine, but I haven't used it yet, but I did want to  yuo! 



jham said:


> Just a thought:  If anyone has some Disney trading pins lying around...it is a great idea for Big Give pixie dust!  I know the duquette family would love to do some pin trading on their wish trip but they don't know where to start.


That is a great idea Jeanne! Mary (maroo) said they were going to do pin trading too. 



zoie101 said:


> Hi I am new to this board, but I have a disney brother machine and have been making shirts for out upcoming trip in Dec,  I am looking to place material behind the designs, and amun able to find any fabric for cinderella,  does and one have any muted or not fancy material scraps they would be willing to share
> I am looking for mickey and cinderella
> Melissa


 I'm not sure what you are looking for though! 


mytwotinks said:


> I am back!  Thanks for the prayers and the well wishes!!!!  It went pretty good.
> 
> The principal started by complimenting my purse (which is super cute by the way ) and I know it was just to get me in a good mood.  It actually was kind of a nice start to the conversation.  It got my mind off of being so worried about how I'd embarras myself for long enough that I was able to relax.  I'm sure she learned that technique in some kind of class that teaches you to manipulate situations!  Oh well, it worked.
> 
> She seemed to agree with my points about how I feel like the kids should not be subjected to such negativity all day.  I asked her if she thought he could change imediately (which I doubt) and she basically said he's going to have to.  If he doesn't she says she is going to take steps to correct the problem.  I don't know what she meant  by that, but we left with an understanding that the atmosphere needs to change.
> 
> She ended the meeting by trying to convince me that Riley should be in the gifted program!   Another one of her tactics for sure.  Riley is pretty smart and school is easy for her, but her attitude and personality make her an awful candidate for the program.  She uses her ability to get done as fast as possible, a kid in that program would need to be using their talents to actually do a good job! I mean, we love her, but she is a lazy slob when it comes to her work!  She just happens to be smart enough to be able to get by with it.
> 
> Thanks again for all of your encouragement.  I had a cruddy morning and I really needed it!



I'm glad it went so well!  I hope he does change right away. 

Our experience with the gifted class with Corey wasn't so good. He was in the gifted class from 3-5 grades. It was really too much stress for such a young child, and I regret having him do it. He would come home with litereally hours worth of homework. I think at that age, a child should be allowed to just be a child. My philosophy is, my child is gone from 7:45 - 4:15 every day, from 4:15- 8:00 when I put them to bed needs to be their own time, and time with their family. I don't send them chores to do at school, don't send work from school to do at home.  

I know, it's not a very popular opinion! 

Funny thing though, once Corey got to middle and High School, he hardly ever has homework. 



jessica52877 said:


> Here are a few shirts for Lauren, William and Maroo for the *big give*. They had to be quick right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




They look great Jessica!!!!


----------



## t-beri

No Teresa I agree w/ you and probably wouldn't have continued Gavin in Gifted if our county hadn't adopted a full time gifted program. When he was pulled out once a week he had homework for his regular class every night and a weeksworth of gifted homework b/c he only went once a week. Now his gifted class is his regular class and it is VERY different. They do more projects than just homework sheets so he can complete it in a day or two and have very little homework the rest of the time.

When he was in K-4 (at a christian private school) his teacher told me he wasn't going to graduate to kindergarten if he didn't learn to finish his seat work.  She said that she often would send his unfinished work but he ever returned it completely.  I told her in no uncertain terms that he is FOUR and you have him from 8-12 and whatever you don't accomplish during that time is LOST b/c he has plenty of years of homework ahead of him!!!
...t.


----------



## jham

sohappy said:


> See, the front NEEDS the ric rac because the spider is orange.  The back doesn't have anything orange, so the ric rac might throw it off.  You totally meant to do that, right?
> 
> PS-- clean out your PMs or the mice can't get to working!



 



teresajoy said:


> My philosophy is, my child is gone from 7:45 - 4:15 every day, from 4:15- 8:00 when I put them to bed needs to be their own time, and time with their family. I don't send them chores to do at school, don't send work from school to do at home.
> 
> I know, it's not a very popular opinion!




I actually agree quite a bit with this opinion and fortunately so does Jayden's 6th grade teacher  The kids all have reading homework every day, which is great, but last year Jayden had SO MUCH homework!  It was frustrating.  Our school has a program for 4th grade that just about kills the parents.  It is called "University of Learning" and they have to spend hours and hours of their "home time" working towards an associates degree, a bachelors degree, and then the optional masters and doctorate degrees.  At least they get to pick what to "study" so we can count things like guitar and basketball.  Still it is a HUGE deal and takes hours and hours (of mom's time *ahem*)


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Aquagirl said:


> I see that you live in CT, do you live near Manchester?  They have a store called Club Libby Lu at the Buckland Hills mall.  You can make your own lotions, bubble bath, etc. and they have all kinds of girls accessories.  If she is very girly, she may like something from there or a gift certificate to create her own stuff.  Although I have never purchased anything there, one of my friends says that her niece loves it.  They have a website www.clublibbylu.com



Thats a good hour from me. I dont know if I would say she falls into "girly". Sort of. girly- but all black/dark colors. but I think the lotion idea might be a great one.



Jajone said:


> I see you've gotten a lot of good ideas already, but I thought I'd add a few. My DD8 would love anything HM or HSM, CD's, DVD's, jewelry, chapter books. I second the BAB and club libby liu stuff as well.



Okay, maybe I can do a little gift bag with several things in it and add in something High School Musical (dont know what HS is) they make jewelry?? If I have time perhaps I will make a little purse for her and put the lotions, cd, book, etc inside.....Thanks for the great ideas girls!!
She is only finishing first grade- kids wear jewelry? I am so behind the times.
. Im firmly against gift certificates for kids. It's a pet peeve. Money from immediate family too (shows laziness in my opinion). Kids like something to OPEN. This is just my opinion. I know, Im probably on my own here as I see it done all the time. 
every year my in laws give DH and I an envelope with cash. I feel like telling them it's okay to not buy us a gift, I dont mind. My family is on a different ship. We all write lists (not to be followed to the letter, but for ideas) we sit on Christmas day- each person takes a turn opening a present, first admiring handmade bows, paper chosen just for that person, special tags, -I like to add a "topper" some sort of candycane creation or little ornament to the present. It doesnt matter if it's just a pair of socks inside- the wrapping itself is part of the way we show we care. I LOVE it! The tree always seems like it's glistening with magic with all those beautiful presents!! (no stick on bows!) if they get used, then a friendly razzing will follow. 
Birthdays are sort of the same- but less gifts of course.
I could go the whole other end of the spectrum and enjoy it too- just skip gifts and fill the day with just spending time with family.

sorry for the sidetracking!!


I dont know what I will do when DD gets to school age, I hear this over the top homework demands over and over again and I too dont agree with it. Homework yes- but homework must always be suited to the age- if they cant complete it alone- then it shouldnt be given and I dont think kids thru second grade should have ANY homework. Unless it's to decide what stuffy they are bringing for show n tell.


----------



## mytwotinks

princessmom29 said:


> Glad to heaqr something productive came from it! I was like Rliey to an extent as a child. I used my abilities to get done quick s i could play, but I was placed in gifted in third grade and that changed thing for me. I saw that stuff as worth doing and doing a good job on. My regular school work had been so easy it was like why bother to do my best when half doing it gets me and A anyway.



I think that Riley might "rise to the challenge" so I gave the principal my permision to persue it.  I told her to talk to her about it so it would seem like an honor (comimng from her) and not a punishment (coming from mom).  She was acting shocked that it had never come up, but I'm not.  Riley used to get herself so stressed out about being perfect.  One day she realized that it wasn't going to be the end of the world if she missed a problem.  I much prefer that she be happy than she be perfect so I just go with the laziness to a point.  I do make her redo things when it is extreme.  

It may get her to have a little more pride in her work.  That would be great!  I just think that the kids who get chosen for that are generally the one's who already have that.  I am not even sure what Riley would say about it.  She may think it's the worst idea she has ever heard.  It will probably depend on who's in it already and I can't think of any girls, but I'm not sure.  I certainly think that there are tons of kids who are at her level so I'm not sure why the principal is picking her out of the crowd other than the fact that her mom is making some "noise" right now!


----------



## minnie2

jham said:


> Okay, I finally did the button holes on my spider Vida I made for the school's silent auction this Friday.  THANK YOU everyone for all your help!  I made Lily model it for me.  The sun was pretty bright though so she is mostly looking at the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I seriously did not even realize until I was editing photos in photobucket that I forgot to put the orange ric-rac on the back   I'll just pretend I meant to do that!
> 
> ETA: or do you think I should open up the side seams a little and go back and add the orange ric-rac on the back?  UGH!


LOVE it!



jessica52877 said:


> Here are a few shirts for Lauren, William and Maroo for the big give. They had to be quick right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Mary's.


To cute.


I am kind of with you all on the home work.  My fear with Nik is that she keeps getting stimulated at school.  

I just found out Kyle is the youngest in his class by a whole yr!!!  there are a few kids in his class with July 2001 bdays and he is July 2002!  His teacher said he is doing the school work fine and catching on to everything no problem he just tends to loose focus Which is no surprise  He gets bored really fast and always needs to be moving.  His teacher actually laughed and said that is a boy for you then added 'that is why god gave me 2 girls because I couldn't handle boys  other then the class room  I like his teacher a lot!  She is a hoot!


----------



## bclydia

ncmomof2 said:


> I got some on Hancock's website.  Just search red dot.  It is the really big dots.  The Joanne's in not quite as big.


Thanks for the idea but they must have sold out.  I can't find it on the website at all.  
"Clairemolly" has offered to check her local Hancock's for me.



mytwotinks said:


> I am back!  Thanks for the prayers and the well wishes!!!!  It went pretty good.
> 
> The principal started by complimenting my purse (which is super cute by the way ) and I know it was just to get me in a good mood.  It actually was kind of a nice start to the conversation.  It got my mind off of being so worried about how I'd embarras myself for long enough that I was able to relax.  I'm sure she learned that technique in some kind of class that teaches you to manipulate situations!  Oh well, it worked.
> 
> She seemed to agree with my points about how I feel like the kids should not be subjected to such negativity all day.  I asked her if she thought he could change imediately (which I doubt) and she basically said he's going to have to.  If he doesn't she says she is going to take steps to correct the problem.  I don't know what she meant  by that, but we left with an understanding that the atmosphere needs to change.
> 
> She ended the meeting by trying to convince me that Riley should be in the gifted program!   Another one of her tactics for sure.  Riley is pretty smart and school is easy for her, but her attitude and personality make her an awful candidate for the program.  She uses her ability to get done as fast as possible, a kid in that program would need to be using their talents to actually do a good job! I mean, we love her, but she is a lazy slob when it comes to her work!  She just happens to be smart enough to be able to get by with it.
> 
> Thanks again for all of your encouragement.  I had a cruddy morning and I really needed it!



I'm so glad it went well! I was thinking about you!



jham said:


> and I seriously did not even realize until I was editing photos in photobucket that I forgot to put the orange ric-rac on the back   I'll just pretend I meant to do that!
> 
> ETA: or do you think I should open up the side seams a little and go back and add the orange ric-rac on the back?  UGH!



I absolutely think you should leave it as it is.  I agree with whoever said that you didn't need orange there because there was no other orange detailing.  In fact, I think it's better this way!  Love that dress!!
I'm thinking I might NEED this pattern.  
Do you all think that someone who hasn't sewn any clothing other than a Carla design, could manage to figure the Vida out?  The fact that it's european worries me!!


----------



## Aquagirl

bclydia said:


> Thanks for the idea but they must have sold out.  I can't find it on the website at all.
> "Clairemolly" has offered to check her local Hancock's for me.



It is out of stock.  I looked too, here is the link.  

http://www.hancockfabrics.com/Red-D...VproductId48187228VVcatId537258VVviewprod.htm


----------



## livndisney

Who was looking for Minnie Dot fabric? I might be able to part with some.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi everyone!  I just had to share that my baby, Timmy, had his very first soccer practice last night.  I almost cried.  Now I am worried I will be a mess when I send him to kindergarten next year!  He looked so tiny out there!!!!  But he did so good and I am so proud of him.
> 
> 
> His first goal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at him making friends!


Awww!! He that is the sweetest pictures.



jham said:


> Okay, I finally did the button holes on my spider Vida I made for the school's silent auction this Friday.  THANK YOU everyone for all your help!  I made Lily model it for me.  The sun was pretty bright though so she is mostly looking at the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I seriously did not even realize until I was editing photos in photobucket that I forgot to put the orange ric-rac on the back   I'll just pretend I meant to do that!
> 
> ETA: or do you think I should open up the side seams a little and go back and add the orange ric-rac on the back?  UGH!


I think it is cute just the way it is. Did you notice that your spider has fangs? 

Nicole-Gift ideas for an 8 year old. I would go with a DVD, CD, or maybe a stationary set, some lipgloss (if she is allowed to wear it) some pre-teen nail polish and makeup (again if she can have it).


----------



## jham

Tinka_Belle said:


> I think it is cute just the way it is. Did you notice that your spider has fangs?



I did  

Thank you everyone for making me feel better about my ric-rac omission!


----------



## ORD2KOA

jham said:


> Okay, I finally did the button holes on my spider Vida I made for the school's silent auction this Friday.


 
It is absolutely lovely!!!

Nancy


----------



## Elvis33

Ok, I can't say I'm too thrilled with this effort. Ignore the under clothes-she tried it on over school clothes. This is the Sasha Wave dress from Farbenmix. Still needs buttons, and I made it shorter so DD can wear with jeans or leggings. I am making an identical one for granddaughter and I realized that I had sewn DD's middle section in upside down. I thought it hung funny.
Her fashion pose




Getting her twirl on


----------



## minnie2

Elvis33 said:


> Ok, I can't say I'm too thrilled with this effort. Ignore the under clothes-she tried it on over school clothes. This is the Sasha Wave dress from Farbenmix. Still needs buttons, and I made it shorter so DD can wear with jeans or leggings. I am making an identical one for granddaughter and I realized that I had sewn DD's middle section in upside down. I thought it hung funny.
> Her fashion pose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting her twirl on


Very cute!!!!!!  I just bought that purple striped fabric the other day and today went on a hunt for matching fabric and ended up with some cute Hello kitty and orange dot.  I am excited to start it I think I may try a strip work skirt with it.

 Do any of you get tired of the project you are working on once you get a new idea?


----------



## Stephres

mytwotinks said:


> I think that Riley might "rise to the challenge" so I gave the principal my permision to persue it.  I told her to talk to her about it so it would seem like an honor (comimng from her) and not a punishment (coming from mom).  She was acting shocked that it had never come up, but I'm not.  Riley used to get herself so stressed out about being perfect.  One day she realized that it wasn't going to be the end of the world if she missed a problem.  I much prefer that she be happy than she be perfect so I just go with the laziness to a point.  I do make her redo things when it is extreme.
> 
> It may get her to have a little more pride in her work.  That would be great!  I just think that the kids who get chosen for that are generally the one's who already have that.  I am not even sure what Riley would say about it.  She may think it's the worst idea she has ever heard.  It will probably depend on who's in it already and I can't think of any girls, but I'm not sure.  I certainly think that there are tons of kids who are at her level so I'm not sure why the principal is picking her out of the crowd other than the fact that her mom is making some "noise" right now!



I would definitely find out what kind of gifted program it is first Denise. I was in a gifted program when I was in school that was awesome but it did have pros and cons. The pros were that we were bussed to a college campus one day a week and got to take classes on mechanics, journalism, law, photography, etc. It was really cool and we learned a lot with hands on activities. The bad part was that the rest of the four days I was bored out of my mind in the same classroom with kids that were hostile to me because I got to get out of class once a week. It really hindered me socially. 

I did not put Jacob in the gifted program at our school because it was the same thing. I felt like he needed the social time in class more than the challenge of a gifted setting. And they did a lot of term papers and projects where they were expected to research on their computer at home with parents' help. No thanks: I already did elementary school! 

It sounds like Riley is very similar to me growing up. I finished everything quickly because it was easy and was pretty sloppy. I used to sit with a book on my lap, hiding that I was reading as the teacher explained the same stuff over and over. Good luck and I really hope you get the teacher thing resolved. My husband is pretty noncommittal about school things but when I told him about Riley's teacher he said, that guy doesn't need to be around kids!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Elvis33 said:


> Ok, I can't say I'm too thrilled with this effort. Ignore the under clothes-she tried it on over school clothes. This is the Sasha Wave dress from Farbenmix. Still needs buttons, and I made it shorter so DD can wear with jeans or leggings. I am making an identical one for granddaughter and I realized that I had sewn DD's middle section in upside down. I thought it hung funny.
> Her fashion pose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting her twirl on


I think that it turned out really cute. I love all of those colors. They are very halloweenish.


----------



## Stephres

jham said:


>



So cute! I did that for our school last year and it went for $40. I bet that beautiful dress will go for much more, lol!



teresajoy said:


> Our experience with the gifted class with Corey wasn't so good. He was in the gifted class from 3-5 grades. It was really too much stress for such a young child, and I regret having him do it. He would come home with litereally hours worth of homework. I think at that age, a child should be allowed to just be a child. My philosophy is, my child is gone from 7:45 - 4:15 every day, from 4:15- 8:00 when I put them to bed needs to be their own time, and time with their family. I don't send them chores to do at school, don't send work from school to do at home.
> 
> I know, it's not a very popular opinion!



I guess I share your unpopular opinion because I totally agree! I don't mind them having a little homework to reinforce what they learned, but not hours! That's why I didn't put Jacob into our gifted program; they shouldn't be punished with more work because they are smart, they should have enrichment opportunities! Sorry, it's really such a sore subject with me I volunteered to be on the enrichment committee at our school. 



minnie2 said:


> I just found out Kyle is the youngest in his class by a whole yr!!!  there are a few kids in his class with July 2001 bdays and he is July 2002!  His teacher said he is doing the school work fine and catching on to everything no problem he just tends to loose focus Which is no surprise  He gets bored really fast and always needs to be moving.  His teacher actually laughed and said that is a boy for you then added 'that is why god gave me 2 girls because I couldn't handle boys  other then the class room  I like his teacher a lot!  She is a hoot!



Jacob has a late birthday too and the only thing he complains about is being smaller than everyone else. He doesn't like being the little one but other than that he is fine, just like Kyle will be I am sure!



Elvis33 said:


>



Sewing a section in upside down is something I would do!  You can't tell though; it looks great! I love the twirl!



minnie2 said:


> Do any of you get tired of the project you are working on once you get a new idea?



Raising hand, me me me! I have something sitting on my dining table for weeks that I can't finish because I have thoughts of a Halloween vida running through my head! I am going to finish it tonight though, I am determined!


----------



## princessmom29

Stephres said:


> So cute! I did that for our school last year and it went for $40. I bet that beautiful dress will go for much more, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I share your unpopular opinion because I totally agree! I don't mind them having a little homework to reinforce what they learned, but not hours! That's why I didn't put Jacob into our gifted program; they shouldn't be punished with more work because they are smart, they should have enrichment opportunities! Sorry, it's really such a sore subject with me I volunteered to be on the enrichment committee at our school.
> 
> 
> 
> Jacob has a late birthday too and the only thing he complains about is being smaller than everyone else. He doesn't like being the little one but other than that he is fine, just like Kyle will be I am sure!
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing a section in upside down is something I would do!  You can't tell though; it looks great! I love the twirl!
> 
> 
> 
> Raising hand, me me me! I have something sitting on my dining table for weeks that I can't finish because I have thoughts of a Halloween vida running through my head! I am going to finish it tonight though, I am determined!



You are totally right about the gifted thing, Ours was totally enrichment based photography class, shakespere (we did the Alabama shakepere festival), we did a norman rockwell unit and got to go to a traveling exhibit, we learned computer programming in BASIC. All of this in 4th and 5th grade. None of this we brought home as homework. This is what I remember from school at that time. I couldn't tell you what we did in regular class. Point bieng it should be about enhancing a child's education not giving them more work! I got opportunities I never would have had otherwise.


----------



## mytwotinks

Thanks everyone for sharing your experiences with the gifted programs.  I think that the one at Riley's school is 2 days a week for an hour.  I think that they mostly do hands on stuff with the kids.  I absolutely am not interested in more homework for Riley(aka mom & dad!) and that would be a deal breaker!  I agree with Steph. I did the 5th grade already!

I am so frustrated right now.  I felt so good after my meeting and then Riley came home.  I know that the principal hadn't talked to him yet.  She had already planned on having a discusion with him when I came in for my meeting but it probably would have been after school.

So, Riley comes home with todays "class work" and I am shocked.  I already complained about the repetitive writing of the rules , and the one page apology letter for being terrible.  I had been assured by the principal that she did not agree with those and they won't be happening again.

So this is what Riley brings home today.  It's a page he had them copy off of the white board.  It's basically this:

BE QUIET

1.) teaching time
2.) transition time
     passing out papers
     books taken out
     lining up
     looking for something
     switching classes
     parent, principal, visitor
     directions

Morning:
When in the hall NO talking.  Come sit down at desk read board and do your work!

Teachers that are mad at us:
Him
principal
5th grade teacher
4th grade teahcer (he had the kids list them by name)

Think about it:
~how are we going to get to middle school
~he's not a rough teacher
~we come to WORK!
~we act like crazy people
~What's our problem?
~He has the right to sit at his desk without people bothering him

STOP THE TALKING NOW!!!

So here's my problem.  I understand that there has to be discipline in the class.  BUT, Riley hasn't gotten in trouble for anything.  She hasn't even gotten her name on the board.  What incentive do the kids have to even try if they are all going to have to keep doing these crazy pages over and over.  

I think some of that is just crazy too.  Making the kids list the people who are mad at them seems just downright odd to me.  The kids in his class are the same kids that Riley has been in school with all along.  I don't remember any other teacher having so much trouble with them.  If you ask me it is a problem with the teacher's abilities and not the kids!

I guess it's back to the office tomorrow!  They are getting pretty sick of seeing my face at this point.


----------



## mytwotinks

jham said:


>



I don't want to break your heart, but when I first glanced at this I thought it was Jayden!  Lilly is getting so big!

I'd leave it.  I wouldn't have thought anything of it if you hadn't mentioned it.  Even now I think it looks really pretty the way it is.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

jham said:


> Okay, I finally did the button holes on my spider Vida I made for the school's silent auction this Friday.  THANK YOU everyone for all your help!  I made Lily model it for me.  The sun was pretty bright though so she is mostly looking at the ground.


Just Beautiful! 



mytwotinks said:


> Thanks everyone for sharing your experiences with the gifted programs.  I think that the one at Riley's school is 2 days a week for an hour.  I think that they mostly do hands on stuff with the kids.  I absolutely am not interested in more homework for Riley(aka mom & dad!) and that would be a deal breaker!  I agree with Steph. I did the 5th grade already!
> 
> I am so frustrated right now.  I felt so good after my meeting and then Riley came home.  I know that the principal hadn't talked to him yet.  She had already planned on having a discusion with him when I came in for my meeting but it probably would have been after school.
> 
> So, Riley comes home with todays "class work" and I am shocked.  I already complained about the repetitive writing of the rules , and the one page apology letter for being terrible.  I had been assured by the principal that she did not agree with those and they won't be happening again.
> 
> So this is what Riley brings home today.  It's a page he had them copy off of the white board.  It's basically this:
> 
> BE QUIET
> 
> 1.) teaching time
> 2.) transition time
> passing out papers
> books taken out
> lining up
> looking for something
> switching classes
> parent, principal, visitor
> directions
> 
> Morning:
> When in the hall NO talking.  Come sit down at desk read board and do your work!
> 
> Teachers that are mad at us:
> Him
> principal
> 5th grade teacher
> 4th grade teahcer (he had the kids list them by name)
> 
> Think about it:
> ~how are we going to get to middle school
> ~he's not a rough teacher
> ~we come to WORK!
> ~we act like crazy people
> ~What's our problem?
> ~He has the right to sit at his desk without people bothering him
> 
> STOP THE TALKING NOW!!!
> 
> So here's my problem.  I understand that there has to be discipline in the class.  BUT, Riley hasn't gotten in trouble for anything.  She hasn't even gotten her name on the board.  What incentive do the kids have to even try if they are all going to have to keep doing these crazy pages over and over.
> 
> I think some of that is just crazy too.  Making the kids list the people who are mad at them seems just downright odd to me.  The kids in his class are the same kids that Riley has been in school with all along.  I don't remember any other teacher having so much trouble with them.  If you ask me it is a problem with the teacher's abilities and not the kids!
> 
> I guess it's back to the office tomorrow!  They are getting pretty sick of seeing my face at this point.



This is unbelievable!  I would be going crazy!!!!!!!!!!  That is completely out of line and uncalled for from any teacher for any student!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TravelinGal

Hit and run post -- don't have time to catch up on reading right now...


Here is what I did with the striped shortalls - I was thinking something train related would be cute on them... 

I'm not as happy with them as I am with the Birthday shortalls I painted, but they're not bad.  I won't be embarrased to have him wear them at least!  LOL


----------



## mytwotinks

disneylovinfamily said:


> This is unbelievable!  I would be going crazy!!!!!!!!!!  That is completely out of line and uncalled for from any teacher for any student!!!!!!!!!



That's how I feel about it!  I am thinking that even the kids who are the "troublemakers" aren't going to be stopped with these tactics.  He's just weird!  I am going to have to go in tomorrow and make myself even MORE clear that this is the absolute last time Riley will be bringing something crazy like this home.


----------



## princessmom29

mytwotinks said:


> Thanks everyone for sharing your experiences with the gifted programs.  I think that the one at Riley's school is 2 days a week for an hour.  I think that they mostly do hands on stuff with the kids.  I absolutely am not interested in more homework for Riley(aka mom & dad!) and that would be a deal breaker!  I agree with Steph. I did the 5th grade already!
> 
> I am so frustrated right now.  I felt so good after my meeting and then Riley came home.  I know that the principal hadn't talked to him yet.  She had already planned on having a discusion with him when I came in for my meeting but it probably would have been after school.
> 
> So, Riley comes home with todays "class work" and I am shocked.  I already complained about the repetitive writing of the rules , and the one page apology letter for being terrible.  I had been assured by the principal that she did not agree with those and they won't be happening again.
> 
> So this is what Riley brings home today.  It's a page he had them copy off of the white board.  It's basically this:
> 
> BE QUIET
> 
> 1.) teaching time
> 2.) transition time
> passing out papers
> books taken out
> lining up
> looking for something
> switching classes
> parent, principal, visitor
> directions
> 
> Morning:
> When in the hall NO talking.  Come sit down at desk read board and do your work!
> 
> Teachers that are mad at us:
> Him
> principal
> 5th grade teacher
> 4th grade teahcer (he had the kids list them by name)
> 
> Think about it:
> ~how are we going to get to middle school
> ~he's not a rough teacher
> ~we come to WORK!
> ~we act like crazy people
> ~What's our problem?
> ~He has the right to sit at his desk without people bothering him
> 
> STOP THE TALKING NOW!!!
> 
> So here's my problem.  I understand that there has to be discipline in the class.  BUT, Riley hasn't gotten in trouble for anything.  She hasn't even gotten her name on the board.  What incentive do the kids have to even try if they are all going to have to keep doing these crazy pages over and over.
> 
> I think some of that is just crazy too.  Making the kids list the people who are mad at them seems just downright odd to me.  The kids in his class are the same kids that Riley has been in school with all along.  I don't remember any other teacher having so much trouble with them.  If you ask me it is a problem with the teacher's abilities and not the kids!
> 
> I guess it's back to the office tomorrow!  They are getting pretty sick of seeing my face at this point.



I have to agree. This is absolutely uncalled for. He really needs a lesson in classroom managment. This kind of thing does nothing to change the behavior of children. It sounds to me like he just doesn't want to be bothered with the kids at all!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

mytwotinks said:


> That's how I feel about it!  I am thinking that even the kids who are the "troublemakers" aren't going to be stopped with these tactics.  He's just weird!  I am going to have to go in tomorrow and make myself even MORE clear that this is the absolute last time Riley will be bringing something crazy like this home.



I think the next step might need to be the school board or the super for your district...Lord...that's got me mad!


----------



## Stephres

mytwotinks said:


> Thanks everyone for sharing your experiences with the gifted programs.  I think that the one at Riley's school is 2 days a week for an hour.  I think that they mostly do hands on stuff with the kids.  I absolutely am not interested in more homework for Riley(aka mom & dad!) and that would be a deal breaker!  I agree with Steph. I did the 5th grade already!
> 
> I am so frustrated right now.  I felt so good after my meeting and then Riley came home.  I know that the principal hadn't talked to him yet.  She had already planned on having a discusion with him when I came in for my meeting but it probably would have been after school.[/COLOR]
> 
> So here's my problem.  I understand that there has to be discipline in the class.  BUT, Riley hasn't gotten in trouble for anything.  She hasn't even gotten her name on the board.  What incentive do the kids have to even try if they are all going to have to keep doing these crazy pages over and over.
> 
> I think some of that is just crazy too.  Making the kids list the people who are mad at them seems just downright odd to me.  The kids in his class are the same kids that Riley has been in school with all along.  I don't remember any other teacher having so much trouble with them.  If you ask me it is a problem with the teacher's abilities and not the kids!
> 
> I guess it's back to the office tomorrow!  They are getting pretty sick of seeing my face at this point.



What the heck kind of teacher is this? He sounds like a chemistry teacher I had in high school who required us to leave her the heck alone while she drank her "coffee" all period. You keep fighting!

It sounds like the gifted program is one good thing that will happen because of all of this. I hope it works out!


----------



## twob4him

Hi all......I have been so busy with work and the girls that I haven't had much energy left to comment. I loved  all of the stuff posted....really cute oufits and bags and pillowcases and children!!!! 

And it is so funny you should all be talking about enrichment classes. After attending back-to-school night, my DH and myself got to talking about DD's placement. She was placed in the "average" section and it is really easy for her as well. She has really come into her own school-wise and I, too, want to make sure she has lots of "opportunities". The Enrichment Lang Art teacher is so dynamic and really knows her stuff. Although DD got straight A's last year and scored  "advanced proficient" on the NJASK, they (the school) want to wait till the end of the first quarter and see how she is doing then. So I told DD (who also wants to move up), to get her work done well, and ask for extra credit and keep on "bugging" the teacher for more things to do and read etc. That way they know she can handle it!!!  

Denise, I really like the way you and the principal worked out the "problem". Sounds like this guy, who is NOT fit to call himself a teacher, is on his way out. He isn't tenured right???

On the other side of the fence, I, too, teach an "Honors" class and I am always trying to come up with ideas and ways to teach the same content at a higher level without making it be necessarily "more work". Its a balancing act between teaching new material, keeping the pace and depth appropriate, encouraging and stretching the students to new levels, and fitting in helpful skills like group work.  Keeps me on my toes I tell ya!!!  Even my "college-bound" classes are all levels mixed together. I have to constantly monitor and adjust. I am seriously on the go from 7:30 am till 3:30 pm with only a 22 minute lunch break. Mind you I am not complaining....I love it  ....I wouldn't do anything else, but it is quite challenging to keep 100 students monitored when they are on 100 different levels. Then add in stuff like prep-work and copying and research and lesson plans and meetings and committees and teacher-advisor stuff and discipline and keeping up with absences and attendance and suspensions and all of their work and and and and and and....then I come home to three kids and their activities and school work, a DH  and a household to run,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Geee...do I sound a bit stressed???   
Which brings me full circle   to the beginning of this post....why I don't have any energy to post at the end of the day! Oh yeah, am I supposed to be sewing too?


----------



## mrsklamc

It sounds like someone forgot to explain to Riley's teacher that being an ELEMENTARY teacher would involve dealing with actual CHILDREN!

Totally unacceptable.


----------



## twob4him

mytwotinks said:


> Thanks everyone for sharing your experiences with the gifted programs.  I think that the one at Riley's school is 2 days a week for an hour.  I think that they mostly do hands on stuff with the kids.  I absolutely am not interested in more homework for Riley(aka mom & dad!) and that would be a deal breaker!  I agree with Steph. I did the 5th grade already!
> 
> I am so frustrated right now.  I felt so good after my meeting and then Riley came home.  I know that the principal hadn't talked to him yet.  She had already planned on having a discusion with him when I came in for my meeting but it probably would have been after school.
> 
> So, Riley comes home with todays "class work" and I am shocked.  I already complained about the repetitive writing of the rules , and the one page apology letter for being terrible.  I had been assured by the principal that she did not agree with those and they won't be happening again.
> 
> So this is what Riley brings home today.  It's a page he had them copy off of the white board.  It's basically this:
> 
> BE QUIET
> 
> 1.) teaching time
> 2.) transition time
> passing out papers
> books taken out
> lining up
> looking for something
> switching classes
> parent, principal, visitor
> directions
> 
> Morning:
> When in the hall NO talking.  Come sit down at desk read board and do your work!
> 
> Teachers that are mad at us:
> Him
> principal
> 5th grade teacher
> 4th grade teahcer (he had the kids list them by name)
> 
> Think about it:
> ~how are we going to get to middle school
> ~he's not a rough teacher
> ~we come to WORK!
> ~we act like crazy people
> ~What's our problem?
> ~He has the right to sit at his desk without people bothering him
> 
> STOP THE TALKING NOW!!!
> 
> So here's my problem.  I understand that there has to be discipline in the class.  BUT, Riley hasn't gotten in trouble for anything.  She hasn't even gotten her name on the board.  What incentive do the kids have to even try if they are all going to have to keep doing these crazy pages over and over.
> 
> I think some of that is just crazy too.  Making the kids list the people who are mad at them seems just downright odd to me.  The kids in his class are the same kids that Riley has been in school with all along.  I don't remember any other teacher having so much trouble with them.  If you ask me it is a problem with the teacher's abilities and not the kids!
> 
> I guess it's back to the office tomorrow!  They are getting pretty sick of seeing my face at this point.



OMGOsh.......this is absolutely ridiculous....when you say "crazy" you really do mean "off his cotton pickin rocker crazy". What the heck is this?????? Denise....you really have to march yourself back down to that school tomorrow and say the following: "You (meaning the principal) Will Get This Matter Resolved This Week or I (meaning you Denise) am going to the Board of Education and I WILL be making a BIG STINK and if I need to contact the state or the newspaper or the media or whatever I need to do to get this thing resolved I WILL DO." There....hows that for some motivation!  

ETA: I would add that this teacher's verbal abuse is child abuse and you will also be contacting your local child advocacy department (here ours is called DYFS) and filing a complaint against this teacher. There....that is the icing on the cake! 
Oh and save all paperwork like this assignment and calls you have made regarding the teacher and meetings you have had etc showing that you have addressed the proper people and have not gotten the issue resolved.


----------



## livndisney

mytwotinks said:


> That's how I feel about it!  I am thinking that even the kids who are the "troublemakers" aren't going to be stopped with these tactics.  He's just weird!  I am going to have to go in tomorrow and make myself even MORE clear that this is the absolute last time Riley will be bringing something crazy like this home.



What the teacher had them copy from the board is insane. I would be waiting for the principal in the morning and ask them the educational value in that assignment. Then I would be camped in the office until I had another placement for Riley. That teacher needs to be removed from the classroom. I have worked with teachers that should not be around children. If this guy is THIS bad the first part of school, I don't have a lot of hope for the rest of the year.

  to you and Riley

I forgot to add-yes what that teacher is doing is verbal abuse. He is trying to intimidate his students and this is NOT allowed at school.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

livndisney said:


> What the teacher had them copy from the board is insane. I would be waiting for the principal in the morning and ask them the educational value in that assignment. Then I would be camped in the office until I had another placement for Riley. That teacher needs to be removed from the classroom. I have worked with teachers that should not be around children. If this guy is THIS bad the first part of school, I don't have a lot of hope for the rest of the year.
> 
> to you and Riley
> 
> I forgot to add-yes what that teacher is doing is verbal abuse. He is trying to intimidate his students and this is NOT allowed at school.



Yeah! What she said!! 
Im just sitting her shaking my head in disgust with this teacher. I hope you get somewhere. WHen was that meet you had with the principal? Yesterday? Maybe she needs to react a little faster.
See- more and more I like private school or homeschooling options!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

mytwotinks said:


> Thanks everyone for sharing your experiences with the gifted programs.  I think that the one at Riley's school is 2 days a week for an hour.  I think that they mostly do hands on stuff with the kids.  I absolutely am not interested in more homework for Riley(aka mom & dad!) and that would be a deal breaker!  I agree with Steph. I did the 5th grade already!
> 
> I am so frustrated right now.  I felt so good after my meeting and then Riley came home.  I know that the principal hadn't talked to him yet.  She had already planned on having a discusion with him when I came in for my meeting but it probably would have been after school.
> 
> So, Riley comes home with todays "class work" and I am shocked.  I already complained about the repetitive writing of the rules , and the one page apology letter for being terrible.  I had been assured by the principal that she did not agree with those and they won't be happening again.
> 
> So this is what Riley brings home today.  It's a page he had them copy off of the white board.  It's basically this:
> 
> BE QUIET
> 
> 1.) teaching time
> 2.) transition time
> passing out papers
> books taken out
> lining up
> looking for something
> switching classes
> parent, principal, visitor
> directions
> 
> Morning:
> When in the hall NO talking.  Come sit down at desk read board and do your work!
> 
> Teachers that are mad at us:
> Him
> principal
> 5th grade teacher
> 4th grade teahcer (he had the kids list them by name)
> 
> Think about it:
> ~how are we going to get to middle school
> ~he's not a rough teacher
> ~we come to WORK!
> ~we act like crazy people
> ~What's our problem?
> ~He has the right to sit at his desk without people bothering him
> 
> STOP THE TALKING NOW!!!
> 
> So here's my problem.  I understand that there has to be discipline in the class.  BUT, Riley hasn't gotten in trouble for anything.  She hasn't even gotten her name on the board.  What incentive do the kids have to even try if they are all going to have to keep doing these crazy pages over and over.
> 
> I think some of that is just crazy too.  Making the kids list the people who are mad at them seems just downright odd to me.  The kids in his class are the same kids that Riley has been in school with all along.  I don't remember any other teacher having so much trouble with them.  If you ask me it is a problem with the teacher's abilities and not the kids!
> 
> I guess it's back to the office tomorrow!  They are getting pretty sick of seeing my face at this point.


I would not put up with that from one of my DD's teachers. I can understand punishing the trouble maker, but not the whole class. You give them a piece of your mind.


TravelinGal said:


> Hit and run post -- don't have time to catch up on reading right now...
> 
> 
> Here is what I did with the striped shortalls - I was thinking something train related would be cute on them...
> 
> I'm not as happy with them as I am with the Birthday shortalls I painted, but they're not bad.  I won't be embarrased to have him wear them at least!  LOL


That is very cute. I wouldn't be ashamed to have my son (if I had one) wear that. I would even make him a dopey hat to wear with it. 



mrsklamc said:


> It sounds like someone forgot to explain to Riley's teacher that being an ELEMENTARY teacher would involve dealing with actual CHILDREN!
> 
> Totally unacceptable.


I actually knew someone who became an elementary school teacher and quit after one year because she didn't like children. Atleast she was able to spare the children.



twob4him said:


> OMGOsh.......this is absolutely ridiculous....when you say "crazy" you really do mean "off his cotton pickin rocker crazy". What the heck is this?????? Denise....you really have to march yourself back down to that school tomorrow and say the following: "You (meaning the principal) Will Get This Matter Resolved This Week or I (meaning you Denise) am going to the Board of Education and I WILL be making a BIG STINK and if I need to contact the state or the newspaper or the media or whatever I need to do to get this thing resolved I WILL DO." There....hows that for some motivation!
> 
> ETA: I would add that this teacher's verbal abuse is child abuse and you will also be contacting your local child advocacy department (here ours is called DYFS) and filing a complaint against this teacher. There....that is the icing on the cake!
> Oh and save all paperwork like this assignment and calls you have made regarding the teacher and meetings you have had etc showing that you have addressed the proper people and have not gotten the issue resolved.


I second this opinion. What this man is doing sounds like verbal abuse. If a parent did this to their child they would be required to go to parenting classes so maybe this guy needs some sensitivity training or a new profession.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Yeah! What she said!!
> Im just sitting her shaking my head in disgust with this teacher. I hope you get somewhere. WHen was that meet you had with the principal? Yesterday? Maybe she needs to react a little faster.
> See- more and more I like private school or homeschooling options!


I have been looking into private schools for Jenna for next year. I don't know how much longer I can take Jenna being in the Louisiana public school system. They are so far behind the rest of the US.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

mytwotinks said:


> That's how I feel about it!  I am thinking that even the kids who are the "troublemakers" aren't going to be stopped with these tactics.  He's just weird!  I am going to have to go in tomorrow and make myself even MORE clear that this is the absolute last time Riley will be bringing something crazy like this home.



please let us know what happens.  I think some of the ladies here are right and you need to let the principal know that you will go above him if you need to.  Good luck!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone,

Doggie peoples - Zoey may have hurt one of her legs or something - shie is eating, drinking, running, walking normal, but all of the sudden she is getting up and down off of things very gingerly.....i felt her legs, paws etc, and she isnt yiping or anything - could she have pulled a muscle or something???????

Stain removing - okay - don't laugh (well go ahead and laugh) but last night as Bill got into bed i saw all these green spots on the back of his shirt.....hmmmm - right away he says "Uh oh, I hope I didnt leave a sharpie marker in my pocket" so Im thinking - ugh  that guy left a sharpie in his pocket and I washed it!!!!! So he goes to the dryer, opens it up and its a nice light green inside!!!! He pulls out the clothes and they all have green blobs/stains on them!!! Then out comes the culprit - a green crayon,,,,,lets just say it didnt come from  him!!!!! Remember, I am an Occupational Therapist who works in a childrens hospital - so I deal with crayons every day - but why oh why did I leave one in my pocket???? Sooooooooo, how can I get it out of my clothes and my dryer??????? HELP~!!

Any advice appreciated - except not to put crayons in my pocket anymore!!!! 

Wendy


----------



## lovesdumbo

Elvis33 said:


> Ok, I can't say I'm too thrilled with this effort. Ignore the under clothes-she tried it on over school clothes. This is the Sasha Wave dress from Farbenmix. Still needs buttons, and I made it shorter so DD can wear with jeans or leggings. I am making an identical one for granddaughter and I realized that I had sewn DD's middle section in upside down. I thought it hung funny.
> Her fashion pose


That is super cute.  



mytwotinks said:


> I am so frustrated right now.  I felt so good after my meeting and then Riley came home.  I know that the principal hadn't talked to him yet.  She had already planned on having a discusion with him when I came in for my meeting but it probably would have been after school.
> 
> So, Riley comes home with todays "class work" and I am shocked.  I already complained about the repetitive writing of the rules , and the one page apology letter for being terrible.  I had been assured by the principal that she did not agree with those and they won't be happening again.
> 
> So this is what Riley brings home today.  It's a page he had them copy off of the white board.  It's basically this:
> 
> BE QUIET
> 
> 1.) teaching time
> 2.) transition time
> passing out papers
> books taken out
> lining up
> looking for something
> switching classes
> parent, principal, visitor
> directions
> 
> Morning:
> When in the hall NO talking.  Come sit down at desk read board and do your work!
> 
> Teachers that are mad at us:
> Him
> principal
> 5th grade teacher
> 4th grade teahcer (he had the kids list them by name)
> 
> Think about it:
> ~how are we going to get to middle school
> ~he's not a rough teacher
> ~we come to WORK!
> ~we act like crazy people
> ~What's our problem?
> ~He has the right to sit at his desk without people bothering him
> 
> STOP THE TALKING NOW!!!
> 
> So here's my problem.  I understand that there has to be discipline in the class.  BUT, Riley hasn't gotten in trouble for anything.  She hasn't even gotten her name on the board.  What incentive do the kids have to even try if they are all going to have to keep doing these crazy pages over and over.
> 
> I think some of that is just crazy too.  Making the kids list the people who are mad at them seems just downright odd to me.  The kids in his class are the same kids that Riley has been in school with all along.  I don't remember any other teacher having so much trouble with them.  If you ask me it is a problem with the teacher's abilities and not the kids!
> 
> I guess it's back to the office tomorrow!  They are getting pretty sick of seeing my face at this point.


He most certainly does NOT have the right to sit at his desk without people (STUDENTD) bothering him. 

Can you show up with other parents too???



TravelinGal said:


> Hit and run post -- don't have time to catch up on reading right now...
> 
> 
> Here is what I did with the striped shortalls - I was thinking something train related would be cute on them...
> 
> I'm not as happy with them as I am with the Birthday shortalls I painted, but they're not bad.  I won't be embarrased to have him wear them at least!  LOL


Are you crazy?  Those are SO cute!!!!


----------



## livndisney

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Doggie peoples - Zoey may have hurt one of her legs or something - shie is eating, drinking, running, walking normal, but all of the sudden she is getting up and down off of things very gingerly.....i felt her legs, paws etc, and she isnt yiping or anything - could she have pulled a muscle or something???????
> 
> Stain removing - okay - don't laugh (well go ahead and laugh) but last night as Bill got into bed i saw all these green spots on the back of his shirt.....hmmmm - right away he says "Uh oh, I hope I didnt leave a sharpie marker in my pocket" so Im thinking - ugh  that guy left a sharpie in his pocket and I washed it!!!!! So he goes to the dryer, opens it up and its a nice light green inside!!!! He pulls out the clothes and they all have green blobs/stains on them!!! Then out comes the culprit - a green crayon,,,,,lets just say it didnt come from  him!!!!! Remember, I am an Occupational Therapist who works in a childrens hospital - so I deal with crayons every day - but why oh why did I leave one in my pocket???? Sooooooooo, how can I get it out of my clothes and my dryer??????? HELP~!!
> 
> Any advice appreciated - except not to put crayons in my pocket anymore!!!!
> 
> Wendy



My First thought was to get you a copy of "Harold and the Purple Crayon"  

Is the crayon melted on the dryer or just the color? If it is just the color I would try a Mr Clean white sponge. I have seen those things get really bad stains out. 

As far as the crayon on clothes maybe try spray and wash and scrub the spots with a little brush.


----------



## Disney 4 Me

I've been busy sewing my girls dresses for MNSSHP and thought to myself that I had nothing to wear. So I whipped up this Mickey pumpkin using material I already had. I wish the orange was a bit darker, but it's all I had. Anyway, I don't know if I should use orange thread around the pumpkin or black thread. And should I try to put black "pumpkin lines" on it? I thought that might be too much.

The shirt:





close-up of the pumpkin:





Sorry the pics are so dark. I don't know how that happened.

What color thread around the pumpkin? Orange or black? And what about "pumpkin lines"?

Chantell


----------



## longaberger_lara

jham said:


> Okay, I finally did the button holes on my spider Vida I made for the school's silent auction this Friday.  THANK YOU everyone for all your help!  I made Lily model it for me.  The sun was pretty bright though so she is mostly looking at the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I seriously did not even realize until I was editing photos in photobucket that I forgot to put the orange ric-rac on the back   I'll just pretend I meant to do that!
> 
> ETA: or do you think I should open up the side seams a little and go back and add the orange ric-rac on the back?  UGH!



I think it is perfect just the way it is!!


----------



## longaberger_lara

Elvis33 said:


> Ok, I can't say I'm too thrilled with this effort. Ignore the under clothes-she tried it on over school clothes. This is the Sasha Wave dress from Farbenmix. Still needs buttons, and I made it shorter so DD can wear with jeans or leggings. I am making an identical one for granddaughter and I realized that I had sewn DD's middle section in upside down. I thought it hung funny.
> Her fashion pose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting her twirl on



Very cute!!


----------



## jham

Elvis33, love your DD's dress!  Those fabrics look great together.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Stain removing - okay - don't laugh (well go ahead and laugh) but last night as Bill got into bed i saw all these green spots on the back of his shirt.....hmmmm - right away he says "Uh oh, I hope I didnt leave a sharpie marker in my pocket" so Im thinking - ugh  that guy left a sharpie in his pocket and I washed it!!!!! So he goes to the dryer, opens it up and its a nice light green inside!!!! He pulls out the clothes and they all have green blobs/stains on them!!! Then out comes the culprit - a green crayon,,,,,lets just say it didnt come from  him!!!!! Remember, I am an Occupational Therapist who works in a childrens hospital - so I deal with crayons every day - but why oh why did I leave one in my pocket???? Sooooooooo, how can I get it out of my clothes and my dryer??????? HELP~!!
> 
> Any advice appreciated - except not to put crayons in my pocket anymore!!!!
> 
> Wendy



If there are melted blobs of crayon in your dryer, you get a butter knife and scrape it out.  It comes out pretty easily.  You can use a fingernail to get the last little bits.  As far as the clothes, I don't think I've figured that one out yet.  Not that I'd know  or done this repeatedly  



Disney 4 Me said:


> I've been busy sewing my girls dresses for MNSSHP and thought to myself that I had nothing to wear. So I whipped up this Mickey pumpkin using material I already had. I wish the orange was a bit darker, but it's all I had. Anyway, I don't know if I should use orange thread around the pumpkin or black thread. And should I try to put black "pumpkin lines" on it? I thought that might be too much.
> 
> The shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close-up of the pumpkin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pics are so dark. I don't know how that happened.
> 
> What color thread around the pumpkin? Orange or black? And what about "pumpkin lines"?
> 
> Chantell



black outline, no "pumpkin lines" it's so much easier to have opinions on other people's stuff, my own, not so much.


----------



## jessica52877

I'll agree, black lines since the face is outlined in black and ears. NO black lines, if anything orange, but wait and see if it looks okay without. I did Dallas' without, looked horrible, put them in loved it. Did a few more and got the point where I loved it without lines, but I think the black would be too dark no matter what.

Someone let me know when they have figured out how to get crayon off clothes! Jedi Mickey has now 2x across the face gotten purple crayon! The first time it came off (although I think they were washable crayons for some reason). This time it is faint mark and no budging! I even tried the magic eraser on the fabric!

Now ink, I am a pro at. DH has had to scrub the dryer one too many times because he doesn't take the ink pens OUT of his POCKET!!!! I spent 3 hours getting it out of Dallas' JoJo outfit one night!


----------



## jham

I didn't staple my finger or anything  but I just spent a good bit of time pinning a gathered tier onto a skirt.  Then I nicely stitched it onto the yoke, removing my pins as I went along.  Then I picked it up and the skirt fell right off the yoke.   I had no bobbin thread--the whole time--and never noticed.  Now it's back to pinning!


----------



## Disney 4 Me

jham said:


> black outline, no "pumpkin lines" it's so much easier to have opinions on other people's stuff, my own, not so much.





jessica52877 said:


> I'll agree, black lines since the face is outlined in black and ears. NO black lines, if anything orange, but wait and see if it looks okay without. I did Dallas' without, looked horrible, put them in loved it. Did a few more and got the point where I loved it without lines, but I think the black would be too dark no matter what.



Thanks, girls! You've convinced me to do the black outline. (But in the morning. I'm too tired to start it now.) I did the face with black since it was so hard to see the yellow on top of the orange. I thought it would stand out a bit. I also thought the pumpkin lines would be too much. I never thought about orange pumpkin lines, though. I may do that!


----------



## Disney 4 Me

jham said:


> I didn't staple my finger or anything  but I just spent a good bit of time pinning a gathered tier onto a skirt.  Then I nicely stitched it onto the yoke, removing my pins as I went along.  Then I picked it up and the skirt fell right off the yoke.   I had no bobbin thread--the whole time--and never noticed.  Now it's back to pinning!



Ugh! That sucks! I've run out of bobbin thread before without realizing it. What a pain.


----------



## livndisney

jham said:


> I didn't staple my finger or anything  but I just spent a good bit of time pinning a gathered tier onto a skirt.  Then I nicely stitched it onto the yoke, removing my pins as I went along.  Then I picked it up and the skirt fell right off the yoke.   I had no bobbin thread--the whole time--and never noticed.  Now it's back to pinning!



Ohh I HATE running out of bobbin thread it drives me crazy! I have also thought the sewing machine should beep or something when you are getting low on bobbin thread LOL.


----------



## sohappy

Denise,  I am so sorry for all that Riley is having to deal with.  That guy is just beyond ridiculous.  I would also recommend talking to some of the other parents.  Not that this is valid in any way, but it is harder to ignore several parents that have the same problem.  Also, they know if you guys are talking about it to each other, you will talk about it to others.  As long as it is just you, they aren't as threatened.  Again, don't agree with the logic, but I have seen in happen far too often.  I hope you get a resolution quickly.  Her work today was beyond pointless.


----------



## tadamom

livndisney said:


> Ohh I HATE running out of bobbin thread it drives me crazy! I have also thought the sewing machine should beep or something when you are getting low on bobbin thread LOL.



Hooray -- my new machine does this and boy did I need it long before now!


----------



## livndisney

tadamom said:


> Hooray -- my new machine does this and boy did I need it long before now!



Does it really? What Machine is it? Not that I NEED another machine........


----------



## livndisney

Any suggestions for getting wrinkles out of Lame?


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I found a woman from Craigslist who lives less than 15 miles from me and she has 2000 Vintage patterns, Fabric tons of it, Buildings full,and she is selling it off cheap. Now I must tell DH and try to talk him into letting me buy some from her.


----------



## teresajoy

t-beri said:


> No Teresa I agree w/ you and probably wouldn't have continued Gavin in Gifted if our county hadn't adopted a full time gifted program. ...t.



Corey's Gifted program was his regular full time class, (funny, it never occured to me that you guys were talking about a part time gifted program!)  he was in that for three years. That's part of the reason I thought the tremendous amount of homework was ridiculous. 



jham said:


> I actually agree quite a bit with this opinion and fortunately so does Jayden's 6th grade teacher  The kids all have reading homework every day, which is great, but last year Jayden had SO MUCH homework!  It was frustrating.  Our school has a program for 4th grade that just about kills the parents.  It is called "University of Learning" and they have to spend hours and hours of their "home time" working towards an associates degree, a bachelors degree, and then the optional masters and doctorate degrees.  At least they get to pick what to "study" so we can count things like guitar and basketball.  Still it is a HUGE deal and takes hours and hours (of mom's time *ahem*)


I've never heard of a program like that. I tell my kids the same thing, "I alreayd WENT to school, I'm DONE!" But, I do end up helping them with homework anyway!



minnie2 said:


> I am kind of with you all on the home work.  My fear with Nik is that she keeps getting stimulated at school.
> 
> I just found out Kyle is the youngest in his class by a whole yr!!!  there are a few kids in his class with July 2001 bdays and he is July 2002!  His teacher said he is doing the school work fine and catching on to everything no problem he just tends to loose focus Which is no surprise  He gets bored really fast and always needs to be moving.  His teacher actually laughed and said that is a boy for you then added 'that is why god gave me 2 girls because I couldn't handle boys  other then the class room  I like his teacher a lot!  She is a hoot!


Wow, that's a lot younger! Sounds like you got a good teacher this year!! 



Stephres said:


> I would definitely find out what kind of gifted program it is first Denise. I was in a gifted program when I was in school that was awesome but it did have pros and cons. The pros were that we were bussed to a college campus one day a week and got to take classes on mechanics, journalism, law, photography, etc. It was really cool and we learned a lot with hands on activities. The bad part was that the rest of the four days I was bored out of my mind in the same classroom with kids that were hostile to me because I got to get out of class once a week. It really hindered me socially.
> 
> I did not put Jacob in the gifted program at our school because it was the same thing. I felt like he needed the social time in class more than the challenge of a gifted setting. And they did a lot of term papers and projects where they were expected to research on their computer at home with parents' help. No thanks: I already did elementary school!
> 
> It sounds like Riley is very similar to me growing up. I finished everything quickly because it was easy and was pretty sloppy. I used to sit with a book on my lap, hiding that I was reading as the teacher explained the same stuff over and over. Good luck and I really hope you get the teacher thing resolved. My husband is pretty noncommittal about school things but when I told him about Riley's teacher he said, that guy doesn't need to be around kids!



I wish we had thought about putting Corey into the gifted class more before we did it. I just didn't realize all the extra work it was going to require. Since Corey was only in the regular class, he didn't have the social problems. I would ask him every year to make sure he wanted to still do it, and he did. I think partly because he already knew all the kids in the class. 



Stephres said:


> So cute! I did that for our school last year and it went for $40. I bet that beautiful dress will go for much more, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I share your unpopular opinion because I totally agree! I don't mind them having a little homework to reinforce what they learned, but not hours! That's why I didn't put Jacob into our gifted program; they shouldn't be punished with more work because they are smart, they should have enrichment opportunities! Sorry, it's really such a sore subject with me I volunteered to be on the enrichment committee at our school.
> 
> 
> 
> Jacob has a late birthday too and the only thing he complains about is being smaller than everyone else. He doesn't like being the little one but other than that he is fine, just like Kyle will be I am sure!
> !



I always wondered how much that outfit went for!!!

Well, it's nice to see that I'm not alone with the homework thing! 

Heather was one of the youngest kids in her class too! 





mytwotinks said:


> So, Riley comes home with todays "class work" and I am shocked.  I already complained about the repetitive writing of the rules , and the one page apology letter for being terrible.  I had been assured by the principal that she did not agree with those and they won't be happening again.
> I think some of that is just crazy too.  Making the kids list the people who are mad at them seems just downright odd to me.  The kids in his class are the same kids that Riley has been in school with all along.  I don't remember any other teacher having so much trouble with them.  If you ask me it is a problem with the teacher's abilities and not the kids!
> 
> I guess it's back to the office tomorrow!  They are getting pretty sick of seeing my face at this point.



Oh Denise, this guy is beyond nuts! What kind of horrible teacher is this?? He has absolutely NO business even being AROUND children, much less teaching them! GRRRRRR   



TravelinGal said:


> Hit and run post -- don't have time to catch up on reading right now...
> 
> 
> Here is what I did with the striped shortalls - I was thinking something train related would be cute on them...
> 
> I'm not as happy with them as I am with the Birthday shortalls I painted, but they're not bad.  I won't be embarrased to have him wear them at least!  LOL


Robin those are adorable!!!! 



twob4him said:


> OMGOsh.......this is absolutely ridiculous....when you say "crazy" you really do mean "off his cotton pickin rocker crazy". What the heck is this?????? Denise....you really have to march yourself back down to that school tomorrow and say the following: "You (meaning the principal) Will Get This Matter Resolved This Week or I (meaning you Denise) am going to the Board of Education and I WILL be making a BIG STINK and if I need to contact the state or the newspaper or the media or whatever I need to do to get this thing resolved I WILL DO." There....hows that for some motivation!
> 
> ETA: I would add that this teacher's verbal abuse is child abuse and you will also be contacting your local child advocacy department (here ours is called DYFS) and filing a complaint against this teacher. There....that is the icing on the cake!
> Oh and save all paperwork like this assignment and calls you have made regarding the teacher and meetings you have had etc showing that you have addressed the proper people and have not gotten the issue resolved.



Well said Cathy!!!!! 



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Doggie peoples - Zoey may have hurt one of her legs or something - shie is eating, drinking, running, walking normal, but all of the sudden she is getting up and down off of things very gingerly.....i felt her legs, paws etc, and she isnt yiping or anything - could she have pulled a muscle or something???????
> 
> Stain removing - okay - don't laugh (well go ahead and laugh) but last night as Bill got into bed i saw all these green spots on the back of his shirt.....hmmmm - right away he says "Uh oh, I hope I didnt leave a sharpie marker in my pocket" so Im thinking - ugh  that guy left a sharpie in his pocket and I washed it!!!!! So he goes to the dryer, opens it up and its a nice light green inside!!!! He pulls out the clothes and they all have green blobs/stains on them!!! Then out comes the culprit - a green crayon,,,,,lets just say it didnt come from  him!!!!! Remember, I am an Occupational Therapist who works in a childrens hospital - so I deal with crayons every day - but why oh why did I leave one in my pocket???? Sooooooooo, how can I get it out of my clothes and my dryer??????? HELP~!!
> 
> Any advice appreciated - except not to put crayons in my pocket anymore!!!!
> 
> Wendy



I got this off the Crayola website:
How to remove Crayons (Regular) from fabrics-fresh stains/heat-set stains(melted):

Cleaning Materials
Laundry detergent
Liquid dishwashing detergent
Bleach for colored clothing (Clorox 2® or Biz®)
Paper towels
Amodex® ink & stain remover (optional) 
WD-40® (car part lubricant)

Stain Removal Tips
Procedure using WD40:

Place the stained surface down on pad of paper towels, spray with WD-40, let stand a few minutes, turn fabric over and spray the other side. Apply liquid dishwashing detergent and work into the stained area, replacing towelling as it absorbs the stain. Wash in hot water with laundry detergent and bleach for about 12 minutes (use heavy soiled setting if there is no minute timer on your machine) and rinse in warm water.

Special Note:Heat-Set Stains-Clean the drum of your dryer to remove any remaining wax residue. Spray a soft cloth with WD-40, and wipe the drum. Clean the WD-40 residue from the drum by washing with liquid dish soap and water.  Run a load of dry rags through a drying cycle to ensure that your drum is clean. 

(Optional)-Amodex® ink & stain remover 

PROCEDURE:  Use on fabric according to directions on container.

Purchase Amodex by calling 800-624-7367 or visit www.fahrneyspens.com.






jham said:


> I didn't staple my finger or anything  but I just spent a good bit of time pinning a gathered tier onto a skirt.  Then I nicely stitched it onto the yoke, removing my pins as I went along.  Then I picked it up and the skirt fell right off the yoke.   I had no bobbin thread--the whole time--and never noticed.  Now it's back to pinning!



OH NO!!!   



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I found a woman from Craigslist who lives less than 15 miles from me and she has 2000 Vintage patterns, Fabric tons of it, Buildings full,and she is selling it off cheap. Now I must tell DH and try to talk him into letting me buy some from her.



Oh wow!!!! How exciting!!!! You must share pictures of what you get!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

jham said:


> I didn't staple my finger or anything  but I just spent a good bit of time pinning a gathered tier onto a skirt.  Then I nicely stitched it onto the yoke, removing my pins as I went along.  Then I picked it up and the skirt fell right off the yoke.   I had no bobbin thread--the whole time--and never noticed.  Now it's back to pinning!


I hate it when I do that. I have done that so many times before I got my new machine.



livndisney said:


> Ohh I HATE running out of bobbin thread it drives me crazy! I have also thought the sewing machine should beep or something when you are getting low on bobbin thread LOL.


I have the Brother SE350 and it beeps when the bobbin thread is low. Sometimes it is annoying. Like when I have only two inches left and enough bobbin thread to finish it and it keeps beeping every two seconds.


----------



## bclydia

billwendy said:


> Stain removing - okay - don't laugh (well go ahead and laugh) but last night as Bill got into bed i saw all these green spots on the back of his shirt.....hmmmm - right away he says "Uh oh, I hope I didnt leave a sharpie marker in my pocket" so Im thinking - ugh  that guy left a sharpie in his pocket and I washed it!!!!! So he goes to the dryer, opens it up and its a nice light green inside!!!! He pulls out the clothes and they all have green blobs/stains on them!!! Then out comes the culprit - a green crayon,,,,,lets just say it didnt come from  him!!!!! Remember, I am an Occupational Therapist who works in a childrens hospital - so I deal with crayons every day - but why oh why did I leave one in my pocket???? Sooooooooo, how can I get it out of my clothes and my dryer??????? HELP~!!
> 
> Any advice appreciated - except not to put crayons in my pocket anymore!!!!
> 
> Wendy



Yuck! I had this problem with a red crayon a few months ago.  WD40 will take the crayon off the dryer well.  It just takes a little elbow grease.  I treated the clothes worth saving with the WD40 and most of it came out.  Just don't dry them again until the stain is out.  You may need to wash them several times.  
Good luck!!
Someone mentioned ink.  The best thing to get ink stains out of clothing is hairspray.  The cheapest stuff you have around works the best.  Just spray the hairspray on the ink stain and wash. Works really well!


----------



## minnie2

mytwotinks said:


> Thanks everyone for sharing your experiences with the gifted programs.  I think that the one at Riley's school is 2 days a week for an hour.  I think that they mostly do hands on stuff with the kids.  I absolutely am not interested in more homework for Riley(aka mom & dad!) and that would be a deal breaker!  I agree with Steph. I did the 5th grade already!
> 
> I am so frustrated right now.  I felt so good after my meeting and then Riley came home.  I know that the principal hadn't talked to him yet.  She had already planned on having a discusion with him when I came in for my meeting but it probably would have been after school.
> 
> So, Riley comes home with todays "class work" and I am shocked.  I already complained about the repetitive writing of the rules , and the one page apology letter for being terrible.  I had been assured by the principal that she did not agree with those and they won't be happening again.
> 
> So this is what Riley brings home today.  It's a page he had them copy off of the white board.  It's basically this:
> 
> BE QUIET
> 
> 1.) teaching time
> 2.) transition time
> passing out papers
> books taken out
> lining up
> looking for something
> switching classes
> parent, principal, visitor
> directions
> 
> Morning:
> When in the hall NO talking.  Come sit down at desk read board and do your work!
> 
> Teachers that are mad at us:
> Him
> principal
> 5th grade teacher
> 4th grade teahcer (he had the kids list them by name)
> 
> Think about it:
> ~how are we going to get to middle school
> ~he's not a rough teacher
> ~we come to WORK!
> ~we act like crazy people
> ~What's our problem?
> ~He has the right to sit at his desk without people bothering him
> 
> STOP THE TALKING NOW!!!
> 
> So here's my problem.  I understand that there has to be discipline in the class.  BUT, Riley hasn't gotten in trouble for anything.  She hasn't even gotten her name on the board.  What incentive do the kids have to even try if they are all going to have to keep doing these crazy pages over and over.
> 
> I think some of that is just crazy too.  Making the kids list the people who are mad at them seems just downright odd to me.  The kids in his class are the same kids that Riley has been in school with all along.  I don't remember any other teacher having so much trouble with them.  If you ask me it is a problem with the teacher's abilities and not the kids!
> 
> I guess it's back to the office tomorrow!  They are getting pretty sick of seeing my face at this point.


OMG that is just degrading to the kids!  UGH!  Aren't teachers supposed to build there confidence and help them learn!  Why are some people allowed to teach!  

 I had a heck of a night with Nikki's teacher and am LIVID!  I think she is a lazy and useless!  She has no structure and was telling us last night at back to school night that they don't need to do their reading log she barely checks them .  So why give it?  She also said she doesn't like home work which is fine but she added because she didn't want to grade it.  When I asked her how she plans on challenging the kids that needed to be challenged she couldn't answer me!  Nikki was doing 4th grade work in the 2nd grade so I am afraid she is going to be bored to tears if this lady doesn't stimulate her!  

Now for the part that really burns my butt! I wanted to write a simple note asking parent to call or email me if they were going to bring treats in for the class so i could make sure Nikki had a special treat too since she can't eat most store bought treats and she said NO!     i have some candy there so when other kids get candy she will have some that is safe for her but why shouldn't she be allowed to have an extra special cookie or cup cake like the other kids!  This wasn't an issue at all last yr her teacher would simply send me an email asking to bring something in for her.  What is so hard about that?  Needless to say I left there livid and feeling like she wanted to penalize my child because she has a challenge or maybe the teacher was simply lazy!  I had other issues with her academically but I can work through those but to me penalizing a child is unacceptable.   

 So today I am calling the nurse and doing research to get her a 504 plan which will end up costing the school money to make sure my child is safe and not treated any different because she has Celaic's.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

minnie2 said:


> OMG that is just degrading to the kids!  UGH!  Aren't teachers supposed to build there confidence and help them learn!  Why are some people allowed to teach!
> 
> I had a heck of a night with Nikki's teacher and am LIVID!  I think she is a lazy and useless!  She has no structure and was telling us last night at back to school night that they don't need to do their reading log she barely checks them .  So why give it?  She also said she doesn't like home work which is fine but she added because she didn't want to grade it.  When I asked her how she plans on challenging the kids that needed to be challenged she couldn't answer me!  Nikki was doing 4th grade work in the 2nd grade so I am afraid she is going to be bored to tears if this lady doesn't stimulate her!
> 
> Now for the part that really burns my butt! I wanted to write a simple note asking parent to call or email me if they were going to bring treats in for the class so i could make sure Nikki had a special treat too since she can't eat most store bought treats and she said NO!     i have some candy there so when other kids get candy she will have some that is safe for her but why shouldn't she be allowed to have an extra special cookie or cup cake like the other kids!  This wasn't an issue at all last yr her teacher would simply send me an email asking to bring something in for her.  What is so hard about that?  Needless to say I left there livid and feeling like she wanted to penalize my child because she has a challenge or maybe the teacher was simply lazy!  I had other issues with her academically but I can work through those but to me penalizing a child is unacceptable.
> 
> So today I am calling the nurse and doing research to get her a 504 plan which will end up costing the school money to make sure my child is safe and not treated any different because she has Celaic's.



All these stories make me wish I had majored in education and become a teacher. I never really thought i liked kids all that much when I was young, I did teach a karate class in college to children. But now that I am a little older and wiser, I think I would have loved it. Loved working with kids, challenging, or tutoring, encouraging, creating fun, stimulating activities to help learn, and talking to parents. It actually makes me think of the dog training I do and how I work with adopters, not the same I know.

Okay- I *forget who asked about their pup* but it makes me think it's either a simple sore muscle, or something pulled. Or something more fixable- lyme disease is becoming more prevalent. My own dogs are vaccinated and my younger one still got it. Does your dog limp one day, then fine the next- or it's hard to tell maybe which leg is bothering? Some dogs get lethargic, or do tasks (like pottying, or obedience) more slowly- like they are really thinking about if it's worth the effort. Your vet can do a 3-way snap test, runs from $35-$80 depending on where you live in the country.


A bit on bobbins- okay- I have a computerized machine, some of you have machines that could practically make your dinner! Why cant they put a thread sensor on the machine so it beeps when you are out of thread!!! This drives me nuts!


----------



## minnie2

TravelinGal said:


> Hit and run post -- don't have time to catch up on reading right now...
> 
> 
> Here is what I did with the striped shortalls - I was thinking something train related would be cute on them...
> 
> I'm not as happy with them as I am with the Birthday shortalls I painted, but they're not bad.  I won't be embarrased to have him wear them at least!  LOL


So sweet!


billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Doggie peoples - Zoey may have hurt one of her legs or something - shie is eating, drinking, running, walking normal, but all of the sudden she is getting up and down off of things very gingerly.....i felt her legs, paws etc, and she isnt yiping or anything - could she have pulled a muscle or something???????
> 
> Stain removing - okay - don't laugh (well go ahead and laugh) but last night as Bill got into bed i saw all these green spots on the back of his shirt.....hmmmm - right away he says "Uh oh, I hope I didnt leave a sharpie marker in my pocket" so Im thinking - ugh  that guy left a sharpie in his pocket and I washed it!!!!! So he goes to the dryer, opens it up and its a nice light green inside!!!! He pulls out the clothes and they all have green blobs/stains on them!!! Then out comes the culprit - a green crayon,,,,,lets just say it didnt come from  him!!!!! Remember, I am an Occupational Therapist who works in a childrens hospital - so I deal with crayons every day - but why oh why did I leave one in my pocket???? Sooooooooo, how can I get it out of my clothes and my dryer??????? HELP~!!
> 
> Any advice appreciated - except not to put crayons in my pocket anymore!!!!
> 
> Wendy


I hope your puppy feels better!

 I had the crayon issue last yr and I used shout and borax.  I soaked it and then washed it and washed it many times.  It came out but it was a lot of washing!

Good luck!



Disney 4 Me said:


> I've been busy sewing my girls dresses for MNSSHP and thought to myself that I had nothing to wear. So I whipped up this Mickey pumpkin using material I already had. I wish the orange was a bit darker, but it's all I had. Anyway, I don't know if I should use orange thread around the pumpkin or black thread. And should I try to put black "pumpkin lines" on it? I thought that might be too much.
> 
> The shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close-up of the pumpkin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pics are so dark. I don't know how that happened.
> 
> What color thread around the pumpkin? Orange or black? And what about "pumpkin lines"?
> 
> Chantell


I agree I like the idea of black thread.  It looks really cute so far I can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> A bit on bobbins- okay- I have a computerized machine, some of you have machines that could practically make your dinner! Why cant they put a thread sensor on the machine so it beeps when you are out of thread!!! This drives me nuts!


Actually mine beeps for that too!! It also beeps if the top thread breaks.


----------



## TravelinGal

mytwotinks -  I'm so sorry this problem is continuing for your DD @ school.  I hope this is resolved SOON!  What jerk.  I was sharing your story with DH and he said he probably has the school by the (crude term) because of the teacher shortage and is able to get away with just about anything.  I certainly hope he is wrong and that, if he doesn't shape up fast, they will can his sorry butt.


OK - I figured out why I wasn't happy with my image...  I forgot Mickey's thumb in the glove!   I just kept looking at it trying to figure out what was bothering me and couldn't spot it.  When I was looking at the photo online, I saw it was missing.  
Ethan does actually have a 'engineer' hat that he got at a Thomas Tank Engine Birthday party (baseball cap style) that I'll take with us.  We'll see if he wants to wear it that day or not.  I'm a bit torn on hats.  They mess up his cute hair (and everyone always comments on his hair!  ), but they _do_ protect his scalp, face and eyes...  
He's usually pretty good about leaving them on, so that's not a problem.  He had a really big hemangioma on his head when he was little so I put hats on him all the time to hide it.  I got tired of the stares - people thinking I'd dropped him on his head etc.  If you're curious about what a hemangioma is, you can view a page I made about it - showing the growth and involution (going away) of the hemangioma HERE


----------



## HeatherSue

jham said:


> So cute!  Luke was hilarious at soccer Saturday.  He scored a goal and then walking back down the field did this very subtle little happy dance.  Only Mike and I noticed and we were laughing soooo hard


That must have been so cute!!



ORD2KOA said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I posted a message in your old thread and Heather Sue kindly pointed me in the right direction.  I canNOT believe the great stuff you guys make.
> 
> After a zillion years of not sewing, I just purchased a Brother sewing-embroidery machine, SE270D, and I've been searching for as much advice as I can find.
> 
> I've only done a couple of sample embroideries to see how the machine works.  For those, I purchased Coats & Clark machine embroidery thread from Joann's, but it runs $5.49 a spool.  I've been Googling and checking out eBay, etc. to find a good polyester thread that won't cost a fortune, but will give me good results.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone has experience with Polystar.  I did see on the old message thread that the thread from ThreadArt was recommended.
> 
> My other thing is that I obviously need to purchase a box (and card) to transfer designs to my machine.   I've been thinking that rather than going with the Brother-branded, that it would make sense to maybe invest in a more generic-type so that if I get hooked on embroidery and decide to buy a higher-end machine that I would still be able to use the transfer box.
> 
> Oooops--one more thing is what editing software do you recommend?  I've downloaded a few trial versions (actually I'm sure you all know, but if you don't, Amazing Designs' Design 'n Stitch is a full-functioning digitizer with a 30 day free trial, which may give me enough time ti digitize what I need), but I'd like some advice about what seems to work best for general use.  I am way too green at this to be able to tell what will be best.
> 
> So, TIA for any advice you're willing to share and for reading my long-winded message.  It's interesting to learn something new at my age.
> 
> I've been skimming over the pictures and you guys are absolutely awesome.   Me, for now, I'm hoping to learn enough to do some towels, sweatshirts and scarves.  ;-)
> 
> Nancy


You found us! Yay!  I just got my embroidery machine, but I've been using Sulky thread in it and it's been working great so far. I bought some when JoAnn had their thread 50% off a few weeks back.

I bought Embird and the Embird digitizing program.  Both of them together were $265 from this website (which is about $30 cheaper than buying them directly from Embird): 
http://www.dianesdesignshome.com/Embird Products.htm
I am not sure what I'm going to buy for digitizing fonts.  I tried the free trial of the Embird font software and it works almost exactly like the much cheaper SewWhat! program (which is $50 instead of $130).  I'm just not sure if it would be worth buying the $130 program so I don't have to try working with 2 seperate programs.  

SewWhat also has a new digitizing program that I haven't tried out yet (because I found it after I bought Embird).  So, you might want to download their free trial to and just see what works best for you. Here's a link: http://sandscomputing.com/id1.html

There's a thread on the Dis that talks exclusively about your Brother machine.  Oops, I just went over there to get you the link and I see you've already posted there.  But, in case anyone else hasn't seen it, here's the link:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=27611655#post27611655

Thanks for reading my long, rambling, reply! 




zoie101 said:


> Hi I am new to this board, but I have a disney brother machine and have been making shirts for out upcoming trip in Dec,  I am looking to place material behind the designs, and amun able to find any fabric for cinderella,  does and one have any muted or not fancy material scraps they would be willing to share
> I am looking for mickey and cinderella
> Melissa


Welcome Melissa!  Do you have a picture or something of what you're looking for?  



jessica52877 said:


>


Those turned out so cute, Jessica!! 



jham said:


>


I love it, Jeanne!!



t-beri said:


> Mac used his powers for evil for sure... once he had to use his spelling words in a sentence...one of the words was stop, this was the sentence he wrote.   Stop!


 He is too funny!



teresajoy said:


> My philosophy is, my child is gone from 7:45 - 4:15 every day, from 4:15- 8:00 when I put them to bed needs to be their own time, and time with their family. I don't send them chores to do at school, don't send work from school to do at home.


My sentiments exactly!



jham said:


> I actually agree quite a bit with this opinion and fortunately so does Jayden's 6th grade teacher The kids all have reading homework every day, which is great, but last year Jayden had SO MUCH homework!  It was frustrating.  Our school has a program for 4th grade that just about kills the parents.  It is called "University of Learning" and they have to spend hours and hours of their "home time" working towards an associates degree, a bachelors degree, and then the optional masters and doctorate degrees.  At least they get to pick what to "study" so we can count things like guitar and basketball.  Still it is a HUGE deal and takes hours and hours (of mom's time *ahem*)


That sounds like a bit much!  Do they HAVE to do that?



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Im firmly against gift certificates for kids. It's a pet peeve. Money from immediate family too (shows laziness in my opinion). Kids like something to OPEN. This is just my opinion. I know, Im probably on my own here as I see it done all the time.


I used to feel the same way.  My MIL would always send money for Tessa for her birthday and Christmas.  I thought it was a little lazy. But, then she started sending gifts and I really wish we could go back to the money! The first year she sent a gift, Tessa was almost 3 and she sent a jewelry making kit with little tiny seed beads (clearly marked for ages 8 and up).  Needless to say, that gift, and a few others she's sent, are still at the top of the storage closet.  It was sad because Tessa REALLY wanted to play with those beads and we couldn't let her!



minnie2 said:


> I just found out Kyle is the youngest in his class by a whole yr!


I was the very youngest kid in my class until middle school (and then there was a girl who was 5 days younger than me)!  There were 2 other kids with the same birthday as me, but they were a year older.  It was never much of an issue until middle school.  Then, I felt pushed to act older than I was.  I was always bored in school and got tired of the teacher explaining something over and over again.  So, it's a good thing my mom didn't keep me home an extra year!



Elvis33 said:


>


Very cool!  I love the bottom edge and how the different layers look. It's so neat!



mytwotinks said:


> ISo, Riley comes home with todays "class work" and I am shocked.


Wow, that guy sounds truly crazy.  How could the principal have tried to defend him by saying he has a "neat" personality?



TravelinGal said:


>


Very cute! The painting looks perfect!



Stephres said:


> What the heck kind of teacher is this? He sounds like a chemistry teacher I had in high school who required us to leave her the heck alone while she drank her "coffee" all period.


 



twob4him said:


> On the other side of the fence, I, too, teach an "Honors" class and I am always trying to come up with ideas and ways to teach the same content at a higher level without making it be necessarily "more work". Its a balancing act between teaching new material, keeping the pace and depth appropriate, encouraging and stretching the students to new levels, and fitting in helpful skills like group work.  Keeps me on my toes I tell ya!!! Even my "college-bound" classes are all levels mixed together. I have to constantly monitor and adjust. I am seriously on the go from 7:30 am till 3:30 pm with only a 22 minute lunch break. Mind you I am not complaining....I love it  ....I wouldn't do anything else, but it is quite challenging to keep 100 students monitored when they are on 100 different levels. Then add in stuff like prep-work and copying and research and lesson plans and meetings and committees and teacher-advisor stuff and discipline and keeping up with absences and attendance and suspensions and all of their work and and and and and and....then I come home to three kids and their activities and school work, a DH and a household to run,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Geee...do I sound a bit stressed???
> Which brings me full circle to the beginning of this post....why I don't have any energy to post at the end of the day! Oh yeah, am I supposed to be sewing too?[/COLOR][/SIZE][/SIZE]


I think teachers are some of the most overworked and underpayed people in the US!  We have a friend who teaches middle school English.  She is ALWAYS working. She has to stay after school until all hours to grade papers, she spends most of the summer planning her classes, and she even goes in on weekends to get things done.  I keep asking when she's going to retire, but she loves her job!  



Tinka_Belle said:


> I actually knew someone who became an elementary school teacher and quit after one year because she didn't like children. Atleast she was able to spare the children.


She didn't teach kindergarten in Michigan, did she?? I had a horrible kindergarten teacher.  She was so mean to us! She quit the next year because she decided she didn't like kids. 



billwendy said:


> Doggie peoples - Zoey may have hurt one of her legs or something - shie is eating, drinking, running, walking normal, but all of the sudden she is getting up and down off of things very gingerly.....i felt her legs, paws etc, and she isnt yiping or anything - could she have pulled a muscle or something???????


This happened to my dog a few years back.  She was going down the steps and just started yelping.  It seemed to go away, but she limped every once in a while and it seemed to be bothering her. I took her to the vet and they couldn't see anything wrong.  So, they just assumed it was arthritis (she was 14 years old, but very active).  It went away on it's own after a while.  But, you might want to take Zoe in to see if it's anything serious! 



Disney 4 Me said:


>


That's so cute, Chantel!  I'll go out on a limb and say I'd do orange on the outline and maybe orange lines through it.  But, I think it'll look great either way you do it.  



jham said:


> I didn't staple my finger or anything but I just spent a good bit of time pinning a gathered tier onto a skirt.  Then I nicely stitched it onto the yoke, removing my pins as I went along.  Then I picked it up and the skirt fell right off the yoke.   I had no bobbin thread--the whole time--and never noticed.  Now it's back to pinning!


I missed the stapler incident, but if I had to guess, I'd say you're mocking T.  Am I right?  UGH!! I've ran out of bobbin thread like that before.  It's so frustrating!  Plus, it's always when you're almost done and sick of looking at it!!



livndisney said:


> Any suggestions for getting wrinkles out of Lame?


Does your iron have a feature where it will shoot bursts of steam?  I used that to get wrinkles out of tulle and I would think it would work for lame. I hung up the tulle and shot bursts of steam at it and pulled on it to get the wrinkles out.  

Are you making yourself a gold lame jumpsuit??  



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I found a woman from Craigslist who lives less than 15 miles from me and she has 2000 Vintage patterns, Fabric tons of it, Buildings full,and she is selling it off cheap. Now I must tell DH and try to talk him into letting me buy some from her.



WOW!! That sounds awesome!!! Have fun "shopping"!


----------



## revrob

Finished this - thought I'd share.














NOW, I've got to get packing! I'm closing the door to my studio, and not going back in until I get home!


----------



## kjbrown

livndisney said:


> Ohh I HATE running out of bobbin thread it drives me crazy! I have also thought the sewing machine should beep or something when you are getting low on bobbin thread LOL.



Mine does, which can be nice, BUT it beeps, you have to hit okay and then it only goes two or three more stitches.  Then it beeps again, hit okay and only two or three more stitches.  Even though there is thread for more stitches.  So, sometimes the beep is REALLY annoying.

However, it is much better than my old singer when I could blissfully sew an entire row of a quilt and not realize I didn't have any bobbin thread!!!

FYI, I have the Brother SE 270D for beeping purposes.


----------



## HeatherSue

Sorry, I'm obnoxiously multiquoting backwards today.  I think I'm caught up now!

*TheMoonksMom*- I love that blue flowered purse!! Great deal on the fabric, too!



disneymommieof2 said:


>


That is SO cute, Anna!!  I love that it's subtly "David".  I think a David applique would be cute on the top, too.  It's adorable!



teresajoy said:


> 2.)????!!!!WHAT??!!!?? I'm pretty excited to hear this!!!    Ok, it must be MOM that doesn't like craft shows! Because whenever I suggest going to the one at the Old Car show, she acts like I'm nuts! We MUST go to some together!!! And, we can leave the kids with Mom, since she must not like them! It's good to know I'm not alone in my love for them!!!
> 3.)How scary driving through that water by TARGET!!!!


2. YES!!! We need to go to a craft show and leave the kids with Mom!! Keep an eye out! I always want to go to the craft show at the old car show.  But, it's hard to push strollers down there.  Maybe next year!  
3. Are you mocking me?   



SILLYANDI said:


>


Those are adorable! You have beautiful girls and they are great little models, too!



Pezdiva said:


> Wow, you guys are all so amazing - I have really enjoyed looking at all of your wonderful creations.
> 
> Mind if I join in? I am a novice seamstress, self taught, but I have made quite a few things. I have really set myself up for a challenge, I need to make a Snow White, Alice, and a Tinkerbell costume for our upcoming trip. My daughter will be 5, and she is very tall and thin.
> 
> I have the patterns already, now I just need to get to the store and buy the fabric. I have these patterns:
> 
> McCalls - 4948, Alice
> McCalls - 4946, Tinkerbell-ish
> and the Disney Princess out of print Snow White
> 
> Annnndd I also want to make a few 3 tier twirl skirts Minnie inspired (I have made these before). Whew. But then I also have a 6 year old boy who wants something. I have made him a cape already,....
> 
> I'm Dee and I have never been to DW and I am so excited!


  We need pictures of what you've made before!!  How exciting that you're going to WDW for the first time!!



CastleCreations said:


>


That is SOOO gorgeous!!! I love it!!



Elvis33 said:


>


Wow, another beautiful Vida!! I love the little dragonfly you added.  The whole outfit is SO pretty!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> HeatherSue, what you have you been sewing lately? Or have I missed a post? You havent posted anything recently have you?


 I just posted some pillowcases (after you posted this). I have been playing with my new machine more than actually creating anything lately.  I made 4 more pillowcases yesterday and I have 2 more to make!



t-beri said:


> speaking of issues, I thought you'd all feel better if you knew that I just stapled my little finger.


 I was right!! Jeanne was mockin YOU!!



billwendy said:


>


So pretty, Wendy!! 



livndisney said:


> Hun, you know I love you-but have you thought of sewing in full body armor? (For your own safety.)


  



livndisney said:


> You are right, I would not mind living by YOUR family. When are you guys moving down?


As soon as Luke and Tessa get married!



princessmom29 said:


> That's what I ment Tiff. I can do th simply sweet and it works pretty well. I is a little tight over the head but not bad. The perfect dress just seems so loose and baggy once i get it big enough to go over her head. I am goigt to try agian to do it with a button back. Thanks for the help though Teresa. You are always ready with the answers. Mabye that is why you are our fearless leader!


Oh no!! Don't tell her that,  She has leader anxiety!!! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


>



Awww...he looks so little out there!  What a cutie pie!


----------



## lovesdumbo

minnie2 said:


> OMG that is just degrading to the kids!  UGH!  Aren't teachers supposed to build there confidence and help them learn!  Why are some people allowed to teach!
> 
> I had a heck of a night with Nikki's teacher and am LIVID!  I think she is a lazy and useless!  She has no structure and was telling us last night at back to school night that they don't need to do their reading log she barely checks them .  So why give it?  She also said she doesn't like home work which is fine but she added because she didn't want to grade it.  When I asked her how she plans on challenging the kids that needed to be challenged she couldn't answer me!  Nikki was doing 4th grade work in the 2nd grade so I am afraid she is going to be bored to tears if this lady doesn't stimulate her!
> 
> Now for the part that really burns my butt! I wanted to write a simple note asking parent to call or email me if they were going to bring treats in for the class so i could make sure Nikki had a special treat too since she can't eat most store bought treats and she said NO!     i have some candy there so when other kids get candy she will have some that is safe for her but why shouldn't she be allowed to have an extra special cookie or cup cake like the other kids!  This wasn't an issue at all last yr her teacher would simply send me an email asking to bring something in for her.  What is so hard about that?  Needless to say I left there livid and feeling like she wanted to penalize my child because she has a challenge or maybe the teacher was simply lazy!  I had other issues with her academically but I can work through those but to me penalizing a child is unacceptable.
> 
> So today I am calling the nurse and doing research to get her a 504 plan which will end up costing the school money to make sure my child is safe and not treated any different because she has Celaic's.


 I'm so sorry you have to deal with this.  I think going to the school nurse is a good idea.  

If it makes you feel any better my kids get lots of homework and then they have parent aids grade it.  I'm sure the teachers are overwhelmed.  My DD was so slow doing her work-1st grade homework was a nightmare!  She's gotten a lot better and the load seems lighter now.  My DS had a different 1st grade teacher (both were great but I did like DD's a bit better) and he didn't seem to have nearly as much but he could also do it quicker.  I know I didn't have this level of homework in elementary school.  They get on the bus at 8:00 (or 8:30) and don't get home til 3:00 (or 3:30) and then to have a couple hours of homework just seems like overkill.  Hope you can work things out with Nikki's teacher! 



TravelinGal said:


> OK - I figured out why I wasn't happy with my image...  I forgot Mickey's thumb in the glove!   I just kept looking at it trying to figure out what was bothering me and couldn't spot it.  When I was looking at the photo online, I saw it was missing.
> Ethan does actually have a 'engineer' hat that he got at a Thomas Tank Engine Birthday party (baseball cap style) that I'll take with us.  We'll see if he wants to wear it that day or not.  I'm a bit torn on hats.  They mess up his cute hair (and everyone always comments on his hair!  ), but they _do_ protect his scalp, face and eyes...
> He's usually pretty good about leaving them on, so that's not a problem.  He had a really big hemangioma on his head when he was little so I put hats on him all the time to hide it.  I got tired of the stares - people thinking I'd dropped him on his head etc.  If you're curious about what a hemangioma is, you can view a page I made about it - showing the growth and involution (going away) of the hemangioma HERE


What a wonderful thing for you to do to give other parents hope!  Ethan is a cutie now and he was such a beautiful baby!



revrob said:


> Finished this - thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW, I've got to get packing! I'm closing the door to my studio, and not going back in until I get home!


Beautiful!  Have a magical trip!!!!



kjbrown said:


> Mine does, which can be nice, BUT it beeps, you have to hit okay and then it only goes two or three more stitches.  Then it beeps again, hit okay and only two or three more stitches.  Even though there is thread for more stitches.  So, sometimes the beep is REALLY annoying.
> 
> However, it is much better than my old singer when I could blissfully sew an entire row of a quilt and not realize I didn't have any bobbin thread!!!
> 
> FYI, I have the Brother SE 270D for beeping purposes.


I have a Viking and it does the same thing-beeps-you have to push OK to do a few more stitches when there is really enough thread to do lots more-but still better than no warning at all.


----------



## t-beri

billwendy said:


> Stain removing - okay - don't laugh (well go ahead and laugh) but last night as Bill got into bed i saw all these green spots on the back of his shirt.....hmmmm - right away he says "Uh oh, I hope I didnt leave a sharpie marker in my pocket" so Im thinking - ugh  that guy left a sharpie in his pocket and I washed it!!!!! So he goes to the dryer, opens it up and its a nice light green inside!!!! He pulls out the clothes and they all have green blobs/stains on them!!! Then out comes the culprit - a green crayon,,,,,lets just say it didnt come from  him!!!!! Remember, I am an Occupational Therapist who works in a childrens hospital - so I deal with crayons every day - but why oh why did I leave one in my pocket???? Sooooooooo, how can I get it out of my clothes and my dryer??????? HELP~!!
> 
> Any advice appreciated - except not to put crayons in my pocket anymore!!!!
> 
> Wendy



Oh Wendy, we are not laughing AT you  I am sure that most of us have felt the heart break and gut wrench of seeing lovely melted crayon all over your new clothes.  I have done this twice and purple marker once, the latter of which is STILL all over my dryer.  I have yet to find anything to get it out of the clothing...I haven't tried the tricks Teresa mentioned so let us know if they work! 
LUCK!!!



jham said:


> I didn't staple my finger or anything  but I just spent a good bit of time pinning a gathered tier onto a skirt.  Then I nicely stitched it onto the yoke, removing my pins as I went along.  Then I picked it up and the skirt fell right off the yoke.   I had no bobbin thread--the whole time--and never noticed.  Now it's back to pinning!



The staple pulled right out and didn't even hurt after the initial stapling, so I think I got the better end of this  



minnie2 said:


> OMG that is just degrading to the kids!  UGH!  Aren't teachers supposed to build there confidence and help them learn!  Why are some people allowed to teach!
> 
> I had a heck of a night with Nikki's teacher and am LIVID!  I think she is a lazy and useless!  She has no structure and was telling us last night at back to school night that they don't need to do their reading log she barely checks them .  So why give it?  She also said she doesn't like home work which is fine but she added because she didn't want to grade it.  When I asked her how she plans on challenging the kids that needed to be challenged she couldn't answer me!  Nikki was doing 4th grade work in the 2nd grade so I am afraid she is going to be bored to tears if this lady doesn't stimulate her!
> 
> Now for the part that really burns my butt! I wanted to write a simple note asking parent to call or email me if they were going to bring treats in for the class so i could make sure Nikki had a special treat too since she can't eat most store bought treats and she said NO!     i have some candy there so when other kids get candy she will have some that is safe for her but why shouldn't she be allowed to have an extra special cookie or cup cake like the other kids!  This wasn't an issue at all last yr her teacher would simply send me an email asking to bring something in for her.  What is so hard about that?  Needless to say I left there livid and feeling like she wanted to penalize my child because she has a challenge or maybe the teacher was simply lazy!  I had other issues with her academically but I can work through those but to me penalizing a child is unacceptable.
> 
> So today I am calling the nurse and doing research to get her a 504 plan which will end up costing the school money to make sure my child is safe and not treated any different because she has Celaic's.



It's not as though you are asking the parents or the teacher to bring in something special. I would send a letter to the principal w/ your request, if the principal tells her to do it maybe she will.  I don't know WHY people have to be such IDIOTS!!!  I don't know what I'll do when I start to teach.  My aunt had a student who was a Jehova's Witness and she wasn't allowed to participate in any celebrations for birthdays or holidays and she would have to go to school and sit there and not be a part of it and that would BREAK my heart.  I could never let a kid feel like they were less special or left out. It is one of the things I worry about. That and having parents who won't help their kids.  That's another thing I've seen parents who can't afford lunch money but WON'T fill out the forms necessary for assistance no matter what you say or do to help them.  Our schools have a crappy thing they do to kids who have no lunch money where they get a sandwich and milk and that's it so they are again different from everyone else. I really HATE that they do this, it's like punishing the children for their parents problems.  I'm always afraid Mac's lunch account is going to be empty and I won't have realized and he's gonna get a crappy lunch b/c he is UBER sensitive and would be really upset about it.

anyway, rant over.


DENISE: I do hope you went to the school and told them to move your daughter immediately! And showed her the paper Riley brought home.  GRRRR!  that makes me so mad!


----------



## ncmomof2

revrob said:


> Finished this - thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW, I've got to get packing! I'm closing the door to my studio, and not going back in until I get home!




So cute!  We leave in 10 days!  Have fun!


----------



## HeatherSue

t-beri said:


> I don't know what I'll do when I start to teach.  My aunt had a student who was a Jehovah's Witness and she wasn't allowed to participate in any celebrations for birthdays or holidays and she would have to go to school and sit there and not be a part of it and that would BREAK my heart.  I could never let a kid feel like they were less special or left out. It is one of the things I worry about.



I was one of those kids since I grew up a Jehovah's Witness. I always got to go to the library when they had celebrations in the class.  It never bothered me one bit.  That was my religion and I didn't want to participate in birthday and holiday celebrations.  I think sometimes people forget that the kids aren't feeling left out, they are practicing their religion, too (and generally not being forced into it by their parents).  So, maybe that will help you to feel better about it.


----------



## t-beri

I have GOT to get off of this computer and SEW!!!
...t.


----------



## minnie2

TravelinGal said:


> mytwotinks -  I'm so sorry this problem is continuing for your DD @ school.  I hope this is resolved SOON!  What jerk.  I was sharing your story with DH and he said he probably has the school by the (crude term) because of the teacher shortage and is able to get away with just about anything.  I certainly hope he is wrong and that, if he doesn't shape up fast, they will can his sorry butt.
> 
> 
> OK - I figured out why I wasn't happy with my image...  I forgot Mickey's thumb in the glove!   I just kept looking at it trying to figure out what was bothering me and couldn't spot it.  When I was looking at the photo online, I saw it was missing.
> Ethan does actually have a 'engineer' hat that he got at a Thomas Tank Engine Birthday party (baseball cap style) that I'll take with us.  We'll see if he wants to wear it that day or not.  I'm a bit torn on hats.  They mess up his cute hair (and everyone always comments on his hair!  ), but they _do_ protect his scalp, face and eyes...
> He's usually pretty good about leaving them on, so that's not a problem.  He had a really big hemangioma on his head when he was little so I put hats on him all the time to hide it.  I got tired of the stares - people thinking I'd dropped him on his head etc.  If you're curious about what a hemangioma is, you can view a page I made about it - showing the growth and involution (going away) of the hemangioma HERE


My nephew has one on his lip and they are doing laser treatment for it.


----------



## ORD2KOA

HeatherSue said:


> I bought Embird and the Embird digitizing program.
> I am not sure what I'm going to buy for digitizing fonts.
> 
> Thanks for reading my long, rambling, reply!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather Sue,
> 
> Thanks so much for your help. I think I'm going to purchase a Polystar thread set that I saw on eBay. $120 for something like 65(?) spools and 144 bobbins with boxes to keep it all tidy. I also bead and paint and do mosaics, so I like the idea of being able to confine each of my crafty things in its own space.
> 
> I've downloaded samples of SewWhat, Embird and the 3 programs offered by Amazing Designs, but until I buy the transfer box, I don't think I'll know which of them will suit me best. So far I'm feeling that Embird is a little intrusive in the way it handles files, but I like that it will split a design based on hoop size, which could be useful since my machine only embroiders 4x4 designs. I couldn't figure out a way to do that with SewWhat. Or maybe I won't need to do that until/unless I get hooked on embriodery.
> 
> I appreciate your help. I am absolutely blown away by the projects made by members of your group. Just amazing!
> 
> Thank you again,
> 
> Nancy
Click to expand...


----------



## kjbrown

Someone posted about being bored with their current project when they come up with a new idea.  I am the QUEEN of that.  I have wayyyyyyy too many UFOs sitting around my sewing area.

Anyway, here is one I actually finished.  It's from the "Coming and Going Bag" from Youcanmakethis.  I don't think I already posted this...






Inside I made a little pocket, just stuck some frill in there so you could see it.






Now just need to finish up DD's minnie twirl and t-shirt.  And need the sewing machine repair guy to call me back!!


----------



## minnie2

t-beri said:


> Oh Wendy, we are not laughing AT you  I am sure that most of us have felt the heart break and gut wrench of seeing lovely melted crayon all over your new clothes.  I have done this twice and purple marker once, the latter of which is STILL all over my dryer.  I have yet to find anything to get it out of the clothing...I haven't tried the tricks Teresa mentioned so let us know if they work!
> LUCK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The staple pulled right out and didn't even hurt after the initial stapling, so I think I got the better end of this
> 
> 
> 
> It's not as though you are asking the parents or the teacher to bring in something special. I would send a letter to the principal w/ your request, if the principal tells her to do it maybe she will.  I don't know WHY people have to be such IDIOTS!!!  I don't know what I'll do when I start to teach.  My aunt had a student who was a Jehova's Witness and she wasn't allowed to participate in any celebrations for birthdays or holidays and she would have to go to school and sit there and not be a part of it and that would BREAK my heart.  I could never let a kid feel like they were less special or left out. It is one of the things I worry about. That and having parents who won't help their kids.  That's another thing I've seen parents who can't afford lunch money but WON'T fill out the forms necessary for assistance no matter what you say or do to help them.  Our schools have a crappy thing they do to kids who have no lunch money where they get a sandwich and milk and that's it so they are again different from everyone else. I really HATE that they do this, it's like punishing the children for their parents problems.  I'm always afraid Mac's lunch account is going to be empty and I won't have realized and he's gonna get a crappy lunch b/c he is UBER sensitive and would be really upset about it.
> 
> anyway, rant over.
> 
> 
> DENISE: I do hope you went to the school and told them to move your daughter immediately! And showed her the paper Riley brought home.  GRRRR!  that makes me so mad!


 HEr teacher said she talked to the principal about this and that is why she said no!  so I requested a meeting with the teacher and the principal.  I also called the nurse and am waiting for a call back.  Bottom line I will force their hand and make them spend school funds to educated themselves because they won't cooperate!  If I get Nikki a 504 plan it is a legal binding document and they have to pay to supply her with safe things!  So if they want a fight they got one and I will win!  Mama bear has her claws out!  

Kyle had a little girl who was a witness in his class last yr.  She was such a sweet kid and it broke my heart she couldn't participate in some of the fun holiday activities.  Their teacher always had something special for her to do when the class was doing the holiday stuff.  Personally I love the kids to learn about other cultures and holidays but that is me.

 As for not getting the help you need to feed your kid well that is just unacceptable to me! 

 I think you will make a great teacher!  



revrob said:


> Finished this - thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW, I've got to get packing! I'm closing the door to my studio, and not going back in until I get home!


Really cute!  Love Mrs pots!



lovesdumbo said:


> I'm so sorry you have to deal with this.  I think going to the school nurse is a good idea.
> 
> If it makes you feel any better my kids get lots of homework and then they have parent aids grade it.  I'm sure the teachers are overwhelmed.  My DD was so slow doing her work-1st grade homework was a nightmare!  She's gotten a lot better and the load seems lighter now.  My DS had a different 1st grade teacher (both were great but I did like DD's a bit better) and he didn't seem to have nearly as much but he could also do it quicker.  I know I didn't have this level of homework in elementary school.  They get on the bus at 8:00 (or 8:30) and don't get home til 3:00 (or 3:30) and then to have a couple hours of homework just seems like overkill.  Hope you can work things out with Nikki's teacher!


She doesn't necessarily need home work I just want her to be challenged.  I was talking to my girlfriend and asked her what her dd's spelling list was since she is in the same school with a different 3rd grade teacher.  Well my friends dd had what i would think 3rd grade words should be and Nikki is getting words Kyle could spell!  Like List and pond!  It is crazy!  I don't care who grades the stuff as long as it gets graded.   I could get past the not challenging her and supplement at home but the not helping to keep her safe in school is where I get upset!


kjbrown said:


> Someone posted about being bored with their current project when they come up with a new idea.  I am the QUEEN of that.  I have wayyyyyyy too many UFOs sitting around my sewing area.
> 
> Anyway, here is one I actually finished.  It's from the "Coming and Going Bag" from Youcanmakethis.  I don't think I already posted this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside I made a little pocket, just stuck some frill in there so you could see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just need to finish up DD's minnie twirl and t-shirt.  And need the sewing machine repair guy to call me back!!


Great job!


----------



## kjbrown

Oh, and a sort off topic question (but not really since I'll make clothes for it), those of you who have purchased American Girl dolls for your (or other's) kiddos - if you don't live near a store, is the only place to get one the American Girl website?

And, do you think little girls would prefer one that looks like them or not?  I'd like to get my daughter one for her birthday, we don't live near a store, and it will be a surprise, so she can't pick it out herself.  I'm sure she'd be thrilled with whatever I pick, but you know how it is!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

HeatherSue said:


> She didn't teach kindergarten in Michigan, did she?? I had a horrible kindergarten teacher.  She was so mean to us! She quit the next year because she decided she didn't like kids.


No she was around here. She really is just a rotten person. I worked with her while she was going to college and I used to cringe at the thought of her coming into work. She said hateful things all the time. For some reason she decided the day she met me that she did not like me and she made sure that I knew about it. OH well!! I can't say that I liked her either. She actually turned her nose up to me and walked right past me rolling her eyes when she first saw me.



revrob said:


> Finished this - thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW, I've got to get packing! I'm closing the door to my studio, and not going back in until I get home!


That is so cute!! I love the Mrs. Potts applique. She is so cute too.


----------



## t-beri

minnie2 said:


> HEr teacher said she talked to the principal about this and that is why she said no!  so I requested a meeting with the teacher and the principal.  I also called the nurse and am waiting for a call back.  Bottom line I will force their hand and make them spend school funds to educated themselves because they won't cooperate!  If I get Nikki a 504 plan it is a legal binding document and they have to pay to supply her with safe things!  So if they want a fight they got one and I will win!  Mama bear has her claws out!
> 
> Kyle had a little girl who was a witness in his class last yr.  She was such a sweet kid and it broke my heart she couldn't participate in some of the fun holiday activities.  Their teacher always had something special for her to do when the class was doing the holiday stuff.  Personally I love the kids to learn about other cultures and holidays but that is me.
> 
> As for not getting the help you need to feed your kid well that is just unacceptable to me!
> 
> I think you will make a great teacher!



Good for you for knowing your rights and good for you for standing up for your DD.  I certainly think you are doing the right thing.  
Thank you for the compliment.  I wonder sometimes, but it's too late to turn back now 

...t.


----------



## ORD2KOA

kjbrown said:


> Anyway, here is one I actually finished. It's from the "Coming and Going Bag" from Youcanmakethis. I don't think I already posted this...


 
That's really cute.  It looks difficult.  Do you think it's a good project for a "I haven't sewn in maybe 25 years" newbie? 

Nancy


----------



## jham

kjbrown said:


> Oh, and a sort off topic question (but not really since I'll make clothes for it), those of you who have purchased American Girl dolls for your (or other's) kiddos - if you don't live near a store, is the only place to get one the American Girl website?
> 
> And, do you think little girls would prefer one that looks like them or not?  I'd like to get my daughter one for her birthday, we don't live near a store, and it will be a surprise, so she can't pick it out herself.  I'm sure she'd be thrilled with whatever I pick, but you know how it is!



The only place to get them other than an AG store is their catalog/internet.  The "like me" dolls are really cute.  Some of Jayden's friends have them although when Kit came out she looked a lot more like Jayden's friend than her "like me" doll  I think Jayden prefers the historical dolls because there are several books for/about each dolls story and her time in history.  I think because of her experience with these dolls, Jayden now has a love for historical fiction  I'm all for anything to get her to read and learn about history.  



minnie2 said:


> HEr teacher said she talked to the principal about this and that is why she said no!  so I requested a meeting with the teacher and the principal.  I also called the nurse and am waiting for a call back.  Bottom line I will force their hand and make them spend school funds to educated themselves because they won't cooperate!  If I get Nikki a 504 plan it is a legal binding document and they have to pay to supply her with safe things!  So if they want a fight they got one and I will win!  Mama bear has her claws out!
> 
> Kyle had a little girl who was a witness in his class last yr.  She was such a sweet kid and it broke my heart she couldn't participate in some of the fun holiday activities.  Their teacher always had something special for her to do when the class was doing the holiday stuff.  Personally I love the kids to learn about other cultures and holidays but that is me.
> 
> As for not getting the help you need to feed your kid well that is just unacceptable to me!
> 
> I think you will make a great teacher!
> 
> Really cute!  Love Mrs pots!
> 
> 
> She doesn't necessarily need home work I just want her to be challenged.  I was talking to my girlfriend and asked her what her dd's spelling list was since she is in the same school with a different 3rd grade teacher.  Well my friends dd had what i would think 3rd grade words should be and Nikki is getting words Kyle could spell!  Like List and pond!  It is crazy!  I don't care who grades the stuff as long as it gets graded.   I could get past the not challenging her and supplement at home but the not helping to keep her safe in school is where I get upset!
> Great job!



You go mama bear!  I know just how you feel.  I've learned through experience that sometimes you just have to growl a bit (well, not literally)


----------



## minnie2

kjbrown said:


> Oh, and a sort off topic question (but not really since I'll make clothes for it), those of you who have purchased American Girl dolls for your (or other's) kiddos - if you don't live near a store, is the only place to get one the American Girl website?
> 
> And, do you think little girls would prefer one that looks like them or not?  I'd like to get my daughter one for her birthday, we don't live near a store, and it will be a surprise, so she can't pick it out herself.  I'm sure she'd be thrilled with whatever I pick, but you know how it is!


I think it depends on the kid.  Nikki always liked the historical ones.  HAs she mentioned one she likes?  Maybe order a catalog and let her look at it and see what she says.  As we tell Nikki she has to love her new friend and she just has to want to get to know her better.  I know corny but it worked!  LOL


t-beri said:


> Good for you for knowing your rights and good for you for standing up for your DD.  I certainly think you are doing the right thing.
> Thank you for the compliment.  I wonder sometimes, but it's too late to turn back now
> 
> ...t.


thanks.  If I don't fight for her right( to party!   sorry couldn't resist!) who will?  You know?  As it is she has to face challenges that other kids don't have to face and knowing her if I told her she just has to have the Jolly ranchers I sent to school while every one else has a bday treat she would be ok because she is the kind of kid that doesn't make waves.  But why should she have to not have a choice like other kids have?


jham said:


> The only place to get them other than an AG store is their catalog/internet.  The "like me" dolls are really cute.  Some of Jayden's friends have them although when Kit came out she looked a lot more like Jayden's friend than her "like me" doll  I think Jayden prefers the historical dolls because there are several books for/about each dolls story and her time in history.  I think because of her experience with these dolls, Jayden now has a love for historical fiction  I'm all for anything to get her to read and learn about history.
> 
> 
> 
> You go mama bear!  I know just how you feel.  I've learned through experience that sometimes you just have to growl a bit (well, not literally)



Jayden sounds like Nikki!  She loves reading about the historical dolls.  Nikki was actually looking at the Just Like me ones the last time we were at AG place in Chicago and  my mom made the comment ' Most of your dolls do look like you and one even has your name.'  So now she c=goes around saying how she looks like all the AG dolls   S of course that day she picked out Josephine which is adorable but couldn't look any LESS like Nikki!  

Thanks for the support for Nikki's situation!  It means alot.

 I just talked to the nurse and she was shocked that her teacher wouldn't accommodate her and I.  So she said she will talk to the principal and the teacher .  I made it clear I am wiling to work with them but if I feel it isnt working to my liking I will get a 504 plan!  The nurse is really sweet so hopefully it will work out.


----------



## Disney 4 Me

HeatherSue said:


> That's so cute, Chantel!  I'll go out on a limb and say I'd do orange on the outline and maybe orange lines through it.  But, I think it'll look great either way you do it.



Now WHY did I read this before starting on my shirt again?!?! Oh, decisions, decisions.


----------



## t-beri

When you guys read an instruction in a pattern and think....HMM, that's not how I'd do it.. do you do it your way or follow the instructions?  Usually I do it my way.  

I just came across this situation w/ some straps and I thought "I'd do them like the way Carla does" But decided to try this way even though it seems like a less good way, but I already have the straps cut and whatever.. 

I just wondered if you all think you know better than the pattern drafters, like me


----------



## t-beri

And frankly it's usually one of Carla's methods that I am replacing it with, not to take away from her genius but I use her patterns the most.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

The ONLY pattern I have ever followed exactly is Carla's!  Other than that, I always end up changing somthing to a way I know what I am doing and makes it easier for me.


----------



## minnie2

t-beri said:


> When you guys read an instruction in a pattern and think....HMM, that's not how I'd do it.. do you do it your way or follow the instructions?  Usually I do it my way.
> 
> I just came across this situation w/ some straps and I thought "I'd do them like the way Carla does" But decided to try this way even though it seems like a less good way, but I already have the straps cut and whatever..
> 
> I just wondered if you all think you know better than the pattern drafters, like me



I do it my way.  Sometimes I try their way as far as pinning but it usually confuses me so I do it how I know how to do it!


----------



## kjbrown

ORD2KOA said:


> That's really cute.  It looks difficult.  Do you think it's a good project for a "I haven't sewn in maybe 25 years" newbie?
> 
> Nancy



Definitely!  It isn't hard at all, that's why I love it because it LOOKS hard!  



minnie2 said:


> I think it depends on the kid.  Nikki always liked the historical ones.  HAs she mentioned one she likes?  Maybe order a catalog and let her look at it and see what she says.  As we tell Nikki she has to love her new friend and she just has to want to get to know her better.  I know corny but it worked!  LOL
> 
> Jayden sounds like Nikki!  She loves reading about the historical dolls.  Nikki was actually looking at the Just Like me ones the last time we were at AG place in Chicago and  my mom made the comment ' Most of your dolls do look like you and one even has your name.'  So now she c=goes around saying how she looks like all the AG dolls   S of course that day she picked out Josephine which is adorable but couldn't look any LESS like Nikki!



My DD is only 4, turning 5 next month, so I don't think she'd really get the historical stuff.  Although she would like the movies, my little daughter is a self professed couch potato!  The catalog idea was a good one.  Except I know her and then she'll ASK for one, and I really want to surprise her.  Oh well.  Guess I should just pick one.  She'll be happy either way, especially when I make her and the doll matching clothes!!


----------



## t-beri

well these straps..instead of sewing two sides together and turning it she has you cut it wide and iron in had then fold each side to the middle and iron then fold the whole thing in half iron and stitch.. It didn't take as long as it seemed like it would but it just seems like a lot of fabric for a strap and a lot of ironing


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

t-beri said:


> well these straps..instead of sewing two sides together and turning it she has you cut it wide and iron in had then fold each side to the middle and iron then fold the whole thing in half iron and stitch.. It didn't take as long as it seemed like it would but it just seems like a lot of fabric for a strap and a lot of ironing



Oh so now I know...you just don't want to iron!!!


----------



## livndisney

t-beri said:


> When you guys read an instruction in a pattern and think....HMM, that's not how I'd do it.. do you do it your way or follow the instructions?  Usually I do it my way.
> 
> I just came across this situation w/ some straps and I thought "I'd do them like the way Carla does" But decided to try this way even though it seems like a less good way, but I already have the straps cut and whatever..
> 
> I just wondered if you all think you know better than the pattern drafters, like me



Patterns come with instructions? 

I don't use them. If I use a pattern I use it mainly for the shap of the pattern piece. Then I do my own thing. I tried to use the directions once and is was not successful.


----------



## t-beri

No kim, I don't! I am too impatient for ironing. My fingertips are RED from grabbing still hot fabric.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

t-beri said:


> No kim, I don't! I am too impatient for ironing. My fingertips are RED from grabbing still hot fabric.



Aren't your fingers protected with bandaids from the staple incedent?   

I'm the same way!  Katie always walks in as I am grabbing the scalding fabric and letting out an ouch and will ask me why I don't let it cool off first...time my dear...I don't have enough of it I tell her!


----------



## t-beri




----------



## minnie2

kjbrown said:


> Definitely!  It isn't hard at all, that's why I love it because it LOOKS hard!
> 
> 
> 
> My DD is only 4, turning 5 next month, so I don't think she'd really get the historical stuff.  Although she would like the movies, my little daughter is a self professed couch potato!  The catalog idea was a good one.  Except I know her and then she'll ASK for one, and I really want to surprise her.  Oh well.  Guess I should just pick one.  She'll be happy either way, especially when I make her and the doll matching clothes!!


Nikki was 5 wen she got her 1st one and for some reason Samantha was the one.  She asked for her for about 6 months before she got her.  There was just something about her she loved.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Aren't your fingers protected with bandaids from the staple incedent?
> 
> I'm the same way!  Katie always walks in as I am grabbing the scalding fabric and letting out an ouch and will ask me why I don't let it cool off first...time my dear...I don't have enough of it I tell her!



  Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Disney 4 Me

Ack! I dropped my container of pins on the floor! And it didn't just drop straight down, it bounced off a pile of fabric, flipped over and spilled everywhere! I hope I don't have a t-beri accident!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

t-beri said:


> When you guys read an instruction in a pattern and think....HMM, that's not how I'd do it.. do you do it your way or follow the instructions?  Usually I do it my way.
> 
> I just came across this situation w/ some straps and I thought "I'd do them like the way Carla does" But decided to try this way even though it seems like a less good way, but I already have the straps cut and whatever..
> 
> I just wondered if you all think you know better than the pattern drafters, like me


I rarely use the instructions unless it is to do something new. I think the last time that I used instructions was for CarlaC's Bowling Shirt. 



livndisney said:


> Patterns come with instructions?
> 
> I don't use them. If I use a pattern I use it mainly for the shap of the pattern piece. Then I do my own thing. I tried to use the directions once and is was not successful.


I buy patterns because I can not draft my own, but I rarely ever use the instructions. I don't understand instructions. I am a hands on learner. I used to use my seam ripper all the time, but to me that is the best way for me to learn anything.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Disney 4 Me said:


> Ack! I dropped my container of pins on the floor! And it didn't just drop straight down, it bounced off a pile of fabric, flipped over and spilled everywhere! I hope I don't have a t-beri accident!


I hate it when that happens. I am always finding pins in the carpet. I wish we could pull the carpet out then it would be easier to find dropped pins.


----------



## PrincessKell

Hi everyone! Its been a bit again.. I got a part time job, not enough but at least it is something right. so I have been keeping busy.  I have a bad cold right now, so its hard to go to work. But I am making it. I just don't have the energy to do anything else! 

Georgia is home sick today. I had to get her from school. Every day this week she has been in the nurses office.... But when she is not at school she is fine.   She is in bed right now. and guess what she is doing just fine.  SHe does have a nervous belly, so I have to try to figure out what is going on right before she gets her belly aches. Poor girl. She has been talking alot about us as a family of "three" lately.  That is hard. Her dad and I are on talking terms right now, so that is good. We just need to figure it out.  ANd she has been talking about DIsneyland A LOT so I know when she keeps going on about it like that, I know something is up.  

Anyway, sorry to over load, just needed to get it out.  I need to get to sewing for our up coming trip in Feb that Georgia doesn't know about!! and Halloween.  YIKES! Halloween will be here SOON!


----------



## tadamom

livndisney said:


> Does it really? What Machine is it? Not that I NEED another machine........



I have the brother SE 350 sewing/embroidery machine.


----------



## NaeNae

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Doggie peoples - Zoey may have hurt one of her legs or something - shie is eating, drinking, running, walking normal, but all of the sudden she is getting up and down off of things very gingerly.....i felt her legs, paws etc, and she isnt yiping or anything - could she have pulled a muscle or something???????
> 
> Stain removing - okay - don't laugh (well go ahead and laugh) but last night as Bill got into bed i saw all these green spots on the back of his shirt.....hmmmm - right away he says "Uh oh, I hope I didnt leave a sharpie marker in my pocket" so Im thinking - ugh  that guy left a sharpie in his pocket and I washed it!!!!! So he goes to the dryer, opens it up and its a nice light green inside!!!! He pulls out the clothes and they all have green blobs/stains on them!!! Then out comes the culprit - a green crayon,,,,,lets just say it didnt come from  him!!!!! Remember, I am an Occupational Therapist who works in a childrens hospital - so I deal with crayons every day - but why oh why did I leave one in my pocket???? Sooooooooo, how can I get it out of my clothes and my dryer??????? HELP~!!
> 
> Any advice appreciated - except not to put crayons in my pocket anymore!!!!
> 
> Wendy



You might try De-Solv-It.  It's in the cleaning/laundry section at Walmart.  It says is suppose to remove crayon and it is laundry safe.  I've used it for years to remove sticky things like price tags etc.


----------



## TravelinGal

t-beri said:


> When you guys read an instruction in a pattern and think....HMM, that's not how I'd do it.. do you do it your way or follow the instructions?  Usually I do it my way.
> 
> I just came across this situation w/ some straps and I thought "I'd do them like the way Carla does" But decided to try this way even though it seems like a less good way, but I already have the straps cut and whatever..
> 
> I just wondered if you all think you know better than the pattern drafters, like me




Nope.  I don't dare stray from what is written!   That's like improvising a recipe!  Bad news if I do either!   LOL

Kudos to those who can just see something and create it!  I stand in awe of y'all!


----------



## LouiesMama

HeatherSue said:


> I was one of those kids since I grew up a Jehovah's Witness. I always got to go to the library when they had celebrations in the class.  It never bothered me one bit.  That was my religion and I didn't want to participate in birthday and holiday celebrations.  I think sometimes people forget that the kids aren't feeling left out, they are practicing their religion, too (and generally not being forced into it by their parents).  So, maybe that will help you to feel better about it.



My stepson is a Witness, and he has never seemed to mind sitting things out at all.  We didn't talk much about it when he was little, but I imagine he was just glad to get out of the classroom and do his own thing.  He's always been really independent, and hasn't really needed much interaction with other kids outside of family or Kingdom Hall.  Once I asked him if they celebrated Mother's Day, and he said "no, we just try to show our moms love every day  ."  That really helped me to understand his beliefs.  Now instead of feeling bad about not being able to give him presents at Christmas, I feel great about spoiling him a little every time we get to see him    .  He's grown into the most amazing young man, and I attribute much of that to his religious upbringing.  



HeatherSue said:


> I bought Embird and the Embird digitizing program.
> I am not sure what I'm going to buy for digitizing fonts.



I have Fancyworks Studio, which is very user-friendly and relatively affordable.  It can be glitchy (which might just be my computer), but I've found work-arounds for most issues.  It only came with 3 fonts, but I was able to get a big font library for it for not too much $.  I also have Embird, and it can do a lot of things that Fancyworks can't.  So I pretty much do all of my digitizing with Fancyworks, and then tweak with Embird, if necessary  .  



kjbrown said:


> Oh, and a sort off topic question (but not really since I'll make clothes for it), those of you who have purchased American Girl dolls for your (or other's) kiddos - if you don't live near a store, is the only place to get one the American Girl website?
> 
> And, do you think little girls would prefer one that looks like them or not?  I'd like to get my daughter one for her birthday, we don't live near a store, and it will be a surprise, so she can't pick it out herself.  I'm sure she'd be thrilled with whatever I pick, but you know how it is!



I actually taught a class on making doll clothes for 8-12 year olds, and I found their insight on this topic very interesting.  The girls definitely like to have something in common with their dollies, and it doesn't necessarily have to be appearance.  Animal lovers adore Nikki, hockey buffs are into Mia, and girls named Emily love Emily, etc.  I'm sure she will love any dolly you pick, though (and you are going to have a BLAST sewing for her)!



t-beri said:


> When you guys read an instruction in a pattern and think....HMM, that's not how I'd do it.. do you do it your way or follow the instructions?  Usually I do it my way.
> 
> I just came across this situation w/ some straps and I thought "I'd do them like the way Carla does" But decided to try this way even though it seems like a less good way, but I already have the straps cut and whatever..
> 
> I just wondered if you all think you know better than the pattern drafters, like me



 
Too funny!  I'm SO glad to hear someone likes to do things my way!    Louie and DH never do things my way!  

Seriously, though, it does make me so happy to hear that  .  Even though I've been sewing for almost 30 years scared1: ),  I still make tons of mistakes and get really frustrated when something doesn't go right together.  So when I'm developing an eBook, I spend a lot of time troubleshooting the things that give me grief.  Usually I can find a simple little fix or a different approach altogether  .  



t-beri said:


> No kim, I don't! I am too impatient for ironing. My fingertips are RED from grabbing still hot fabric.



Don't worry, my dear, you will develop teflon fingertips over time  .


----------



## t-beri

Disney 4 Me said:


> Ack! I dropped my container of pins on the floor! And it didn't just drop straight down, it bounced off a pile of fabric, flipped over and spilled everywhere! I hope I don't have a t-beri accident!



The fact that you are not actually ME helps your odds out a bit.



And for that, we thank you Carla. You just keep thinking up cute patterns and working out all the glitches and we will continue to worship you.

I do wish I'd done the straps differently. They are awfully bulky.


----------



## Jajone

billwendy said:


> Stain removing - okay - don't laugh (well go ahead and laugh) but last night as Bill got into bed i saw all these green spots on the back of his shirt.....hmmmm - right away he says "Uh oh, I hope I didnt leave a sharpie marker in my pocket" so Im thinking - ugh  that guy left a sharpie in his pocket and I washed it!!!!! So he goes to the dryer, opens it up and its a nice light green inside!!!! He pulls out the clothes and they all have green blobs/stains on them!!! Then out comes the culprit - a green crayon,,,,,lets just say it didnt come from  him!!!!! Remember, I am an Occupational Therapist who works in a childrens hospital - so I deal with crayons every day - but why oh why did I leave one in my pocket???? Sooooooooo, how can I get it out of my clothes and my dryer??????? HELP~!!
> 
> Any advice appreciated - except not to put crayons in my pocket anymore!!!!
> 
> Wendy


I'm a little late in helping, but I had this happen after we got back from WDW a couple years ago. Luckily most of the load was underwear and I simply replaced them. My dryer is still blue. WD 40 didn;t work at all for me. Goo Gone took the crayon out of some of the clothes, but not others. Good Luck!



teresajoy said:


> I got this off the Crayola website:
> How to remove Crayons (Regular) from fabrics-fresh stains/heat-set stains(melted):
> 
> Cleaning Materials
> Laundry detergent
> Liquid dishwashing detergent
> Bleach for colored clothing (Clorox 2® or Biz®)
> Paper towels
> Amodex® ink & stain remover (optional)
> WD-40® (car part lubricant)
> 
> Stain Removal Tips
> Procedure using WD40:
> 
> Place the stained surface down on pad of paper towels, spray with WD-40, let stand a few minutes, turn fabric over and spray the other side. Apply liquid dishwashing detergent and work into the stained area, replacing towelling as it absorbs the stain. Wash in hot water with laundry detergent and bleach for about 12 minutes (use heavy soiled setting if there is no minute timer on your machine) and rinse in warm water.
> 
> Special Note:Heat-Set Stains-Clean the drum of your dryer to remove any remaining wax residue. Spray a soft cloth with WD-40, and wipe the drum. Clean the WD-40 residue from the drum by washing with liquid dish soap and water.  Run a load of dry rags through a drying cycle to ensure that your drum is clean.
> 
> (Optional)-Amodex® ink & stain remover
> 
> PROCEDURE:  Use on fabric according to directions on container.
> 
> Purchase Amodex by calling 800-624-7367 or visit www.fahrneyspens.com.


Yikes! I've tried all that with no luck.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

HI ALL!
I haven't been around much, I've been busy with work and the kids and never ending housework.

I am working on some Elmo pajamas as a Birthday gift and I wanted to try an Elmo applique on a t-shirt.

Does anyone have a coloring page with just Elmo's Face?  Could you send it to me?  

Thanks so much!


----------



## princessmom29

t-beri said:


> When you guys read an instruction in a pattern and think....HMM, that's not how I'd do it.. do you do it your way or follow the instructions?  Usually I do it my way.
> 
> I just came across this situation w/ some straps and I thought "I'd do them like the way Carla does" But decided to try this way even though it seems like a less good way, but I already have the straps cut and whatever..
> 
> I just wondered if you all think you know better than the pattern drafters, like me


I change the way patterns are put together all the time, and it usually to Carl's way of doing something. The most annoying is when raw edges are left on the lining when they don't have to be. Really bugs me, so I fix it. I am NOT good enough to draft pieces on my own yet.


----------



## minnie2

Ok here is Kyle AK shirt.  Get ready for too any Kyle's!
cool Kyle




silly Kyle




The back of Kyle








Cool Kyle again




Kyle showing off his fighting stance





 Now off to cut the pieces for Nikki's halloween skirt!


----------



## SallyfromDE

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> Stain removing - okay - don't laugh (well go ahead and laugh) but last night as Bill got into bed i saw all these green spots on the back of his shirt.....hmmmm - right away he says "Uh oh, I hope I didnt leave a sharpie marker in my pocket" so Im thinking - ugh  that guy left a sharpie in his pocket and I washed it!!!!! So he goes to the dryer, opens it up and its a nice light green inside!!!! He pulls out the clothes and they all have green blobs/stains on them!!! Then out comes the culprit - a green crayon,,,,,lets just say it didnt come from  him!!!!! Remember, I am an Occupational Therapist who works in a childrens hospital - so I deal with crayons every day - but why oh why did I leave one in my pocket???? Sooooooooo, how can I get it out of my clothes and my dryer??????? HELP~!!
> 
> Any advice appreciated - except not to put crayons in my pocket anymore!!!!
> 
> Wendy



Carbona. You can get it at the grocery store. I think JoAnnes and Hancocks have it to. 

http://www.carbona.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=35


----------



## lovesdumbo

Disney 4 Me said:


> Ack! I dropped my container of pins on the floor! And it didn't just drop straight down, it bounced off a pile of fabric, flipped over and spilled everywhere! I hope I don't have a t-beri accident!


 Good luck finding all of them! 



t-beri said:


> And for that, we thank you Carla. You just keep thinking up cute patterns and working out all the glitches and we will continue to worship you.


 



minnie2 said:


> Ok here is Kyle AK shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now off to cut the pieces for Nikki's halloween skirt!


Very nice!!!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

SHAMELESS PLUG

I STARTED MY PRE TRIP REPORT!


ok on to your previously scheduled beautiful clothing!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Question for those of you who use the european patterns. i just ordered a couple and I know they come on copy paper with no seam allowance- does it work to just go up one size and then you will have a 1/4" seam allowance or does it not really work out that way??

How do you make sure you get an exact seam allowance when tracing the pattern- I use patternease for all my patterns.


----------



## princessmom29

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Question for those of you who use the european patterns. i just ordered a couple and I know they come on copy paper with no seam allowance- does it work to just go up one size and then you will have a 1/4" seam allowance or does it not really work out that way??
> 
> How do you make sure you get an exact seam allowance when tracing the pattern- I use patternease for all my patterns.



I was just wondering the same thing today. i ordered the Feliz pattern yesterday after seeing Tom's wonderful creation.


----------



## Stephres

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Question for those of you who use the european patterns. i just ordered a couple and I know they come on copy paper with no seam allowance- does it work to just go up one size and then you will have a 1/4" seam allowance or does it not really work out that way??
> 
> How do you make sure you get an exact seam allowance when tracing the pattern- I use patternease for all my patterns.



The one and only time I have done this, I have traced on tissue paper. Is the pattern ease thin enough you can see through it? If not, I would use a light box. I have one for scrapbooking, but before I bought one I used a flashlight on a pyrex baking dish for tracing.

I use a sewing gauge to measure around and then connect the dots for the seam allowance. Mine looks like the black one on the bottom.


----------



## Flea

Stephres said:


> Oh, I've missed you! What lovely ladies to send you all those Disney goodies!



Thanks - I've missed my disboutique fix. So much catching up to do 



billwendy said:


> YAY!!! SO happy you finally have it all!!! What fun!!!! How is your trip planning going?



Yes I have it all (had it for a while but I'm useless and haven't posted - sorry)
Trip planning is going ok 56 weeks to go   Though we are thinking of shortening the trip due to the huuuuuuuuge drop in our dollar  atm it's going to add about 3k to our trip which is a bummer



teresajoy said:


> OOOOH!!! So pretty!!!! It was fun shopping for you! I've been wondering where you've been! I thought you might be busy sewing up a strorm!
> 
> And, are you making that Cabbage Patch Doll soakers??



Thank you heaps  it's fun just to look at atm. Not much sewing from this side of the world   it's still knitting season  Though the fact that my sewing room was buried under my stash didn't help   but DH has built me storage that shouldn't collapse under the weight of my fabric finding my machine might be easier. Actually doing sewing today (nappies/diapers, and starting on summer clothes for the girls so this year I'll be prepared before the warmer weather arrives.

ahem yes the cabbage patch does have a soaker -well it has half a soaker - it's still without a leg because I started something else  

Though today I used the Ruffler foot for the first time and I'm in love   now to learn how to use it properly  




teresajoy said:


> Hey now, she's had it awhile! I'm a slow shipper, but not THAT slow!



No it's all my fault. I planned on posting ages ago but life just got in the way  

Another big Thank you - all my friends in NZ are jealous of my stash


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

big give coordinators/set - please email me at jknishino@sbcglobal.net re: big gives.  I am without power and looks like we won't be getting power back until after 9/23 .  I can access my email easier than the boards, so can someone email me?  Thanks


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Question for those of you who use the european patterns. i just ordered a couple and I know they come on copy paper with no seam allowance- does it work to just go up one size and then you will have a 1/4" seam allowance or does it not really work out that way??
> 
> How do you make sure you get an exact seam allowance when tracing the pattern- I use patternease for all my patterns.


I use tissue paper to copy the size I need and then add my seam allowances using two pencils taped together. (Or if you are good just eyball it when you are cutting it out!... Not that I have ever done that! )
I know that some have just gone up a size or used the pattern without adding a seam allowance, but I have always added it. Too afraid after doing all that work that it wouldn't fit.


----------



## Elvis33

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Question for those of you who use the european patterns. i just ordered a couple and I know they come on copy paper with no seam allowance- does it work to just go up one size and then you will have a 1/4" seam allowance or does it not really work out that way??
> 
> How do you make sure you get an exact seam allowance when tracing the pattern- I use patternease for all my patterns.



I second the suggestion for taping the pencils together, it works great. When you look at the actual pattern you can see that the nex size up is not an even width all around, so you might get an armhole that is too deep or a gaping neckline, straps too long, etc. 
You can buy a product, called Clotilde's seam tracer ( if I was more computer savvy I would provide the link) that comes in 1/4 or 5/8- but it is basically a piece of plastic that holds 2 pencils together.


----------



## livndisney

I read something today that got me to thinking.......

For those that sell customs, has anyone ever asked you to discount a custom order? And would you do it?

I am all for saving money, but I don't know that I would contact someone, tell them I like their work and then ask for a discount.

Um Hello Disney?
I want to stay at the Poly and pay the value rate! Think Mickey would go for it? 

Any thoughts?


----------



## ORD2KOA

livndisney said:


> For those that sell customs, has anyone ever asked you to discount a custom order? And would you do it? Any thoughts?


 
Hi, I do custom bracelets and I have been asked to discount my prices for first-time customers. Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't. It usually depends on how I'm approached. 

That being said, I always discount return customers and I always discount people who contact me from message boards where I am active---I call it my "friends and family" discount, which is usually 10%---, but on return customers, depending on what they order, the discount could be as much as 25%.

I know this isn't sewing, but maybe it helps answer your question. I think maybe don't be afraid to ask, and don't be offended if the person says no. 

Nancy


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Question for those of you who use the european patterns. i just ordered a couple and I know they come on copy paper with no seam allowance- does it work to just go up one size and then you will have a 1/4" seam allowance or does it not really work out that way??
> 
> How do you make sure you get an exact seam allowance when tracing the pattern- I use patternease for all my patterns.


I just go up a size and it seems to be working out just fine. I'm not good at adding seam allowances to anything.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

livndisney said:


> I read something today that got me to thinking.......
> 
> For those that sell customs, has anyone ever asked you to discount a custom order? And would you do it?
> 
> I am all for saving money, but I don't know that I would contact someone, tell them I like their work and then ask for a discount.
> 
> Um Hello Disney?
> I want to stay at the Poly and pay the value rate! Think Mickey would go for it?
> 
> Any thoughts?


I ordered some bows from a seller on Etsy through Alchemy and I put a price that I thought was fair, I didn't realize that she had a website where she sold the bows, anyways she discounted the bows $1 each. Which was really nice of her. I wouldn't have asked if I knew she had a website though.


----------



## ORD2KOA

kjbrown said:


> Definitely! It isn't hard at all, that's why I love it because it LOOKS hard!


 
Thanks so much for the advice.  Jumping back into sewing, I need something I know I can finish.

That bag really is lovely.  

I haven't been around people who sew (besides mu'umu'u in Hawai'i) for a long time, and the things you "Disboutiquers" do are just fabulous.  Brava to you all!

Nancy


----------



## ORD2KOA

Disney 4 Me said:


> Ack! I dropped my container of pins on the floor! And it didn't just drop straight down, it bounced off a pile of fabric, flipped over and spilled everywhere! I hope I don't have a t-beri accident!


 
Ouch!!!  If you don't have any other magnets, pull one off the refrigerator to help you find the pins.  HTH!

Nancy


----------



## twob4him

Good morning disboutiquers! I got up a few minutes early so I could check out the thread! Yikes about the pins going everywhere. That reminded me to ask you all if you keep your pins on a magnetic "dish". I have two of them, one for larger pins and one for smaller pins. It is sooooooooooooooo handy! You can get them in the notion section of Joann's or wherever u shop. I highly recommend it!!!!!!!!!!!!! When I am sewing I just sort of toss the pins towards the thing and it grabs the pins, plus it holds them tight. Just a suggestion!


----------



## minnie2

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Question for those of you who use the european patterns. i just ordered a couple and I know they come on copy paper with no seam allowance- does it work to just go up one size and then you will have a 1/4" seam allowance or does it not really work out that way??
> 
> How do you make sure you get an exact seam allowance when tracing the pattern- I use patternease for all my patterns.


Ok what is patternease?



EnchantedPrincess said:


> big give coordinators/set - please email me at jknishino@sbcglobal.net re: big gives.  I am without power and looks like we won't be getting power back until after 9/23 .  I can access my email easier than the boards, so can someone email me?  Thanks


Oh my stay safe!  



ORD2KOA said:


> Hi, I do custom bracelets and I have been asked to discount my prices for first-time customers. Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't. It usually depends on how I'm approached.
> 
> That being said, I always discount return customers and I always discount people who contact me from message boards where I am active---I call it my "friends and family" discount, which is usually 10%---, but on return customers, depending on what they order, the discount could be as much as 25%.
> 
> I know this isn't sewing, but maybe it helps answer your question. I think maybe don't be afraid to ask, and don't be offended if the person says no.
> 
> Nancy


They are beautiful!  



twob4him said:


> Good morning disboutiquers! I got up a few minutes early so I could check out the thread! Yikes about the pins going everywhere. That reminded me to ask you all if you keep your pins on a magnetic "dish". I have two of them, one for larger pins and one for smaller pins. It is sooooooooooooooo handy! You can get them in the notion section of Joann's or wherever u shop. I highly recommend it!!!!!!!!!!!!! When I am sewing I just sort of toss the pins towards the thing and it grabs the pins, plus it holds them tight. Just a suggestion!


HUM now I need to go find one!


----------



## HeatherSue

EnchantedPrincess said:


> big give coordinators/set - please email me at jknishino@sbcglobal.net re: big gives.  I am without power and looks like we won't be getting power back until after 9/23 .  I can access my email easier than the boards, so can someone email me?  Thanks


I e-mailed you.



livndisney said:


> I read something today that got me to thinking.......
> 
> For those that sell customs, has anyone ever asked you to discount a custom order? And would you do it?
> 
> I am all for saving money, but I don't know that I would contact someone, tell them I like their work and then ask for a discount.
> 
> Um Hello Disney?
> I want to stay at the Poly and pay the value rate! Think Mickey would go for it?
> 
> Any thoughts?



I think if someone doesn't sew, they don't realize how expensive it can be.  Or, how time consuming it can be.  I never realized how much money could be tied up in an outfit, just in fabric and notions before I started sewing.  So, anyway, yeah, I probably would have been one of "those" people before I realized how much time and $$ goes into these things!


----------



## HeatherSue

kjbrown said:


>


What a pretty purse!  I loved the frill, I thought it was part of the pocket!  



minnie2 said:


> Thanks for the support for Nikki's situation!  It means alot.
> 
> I just talked to the nurse and she was shocked that her teacher wouldn't accommodate her and I.  So she said she will talk to the principal and the teacher .  I made it clear I am wiling to work with them but if I feel it isnt working to my liking I will get a 504 plan!  The nurse is really sweet so hopefully it will work out.


I'm glad you found someone who is willing to help you out with this!!  I can't believe the teacher talked to the principal about it and he said "no"!



Disney 4 Me said:


> Now WHY did I read this before starting on my shirt again?!?! Oh, decisions, decisions.


Sorry!!!  I honestly think it will look great no matter how you do it.



t-beri said:


> When you guys read an instruction in a pattern and think....HMM, that's not how I'd do it.. do you do it your way or follow the instructions?  Usually I do it my way.
> 
> I just came across this situation w/ some straps and I thought "I'd do them like the way Carla does" But decided to try this way even though it seems like a less good way, but I already have the straps cut and whatever..
> 
> I just wondered if you all think you know better than the pattern drafters, like me


You mean there are patterns out there that aren't written by Carla?   



PrincessKell said:


> Hi everyone! Its been a bit again.. I got a part time job, not enough but at least it is something right. so I have been keeping busy.  I have a bad cold right now, so its hard to go to work. But I am making it. I just don't have the energy to do anything else!
> 
> Georgia is home sick today. I had to get her from school. Every day this week she has been in the nurses office.... But when she is not at school she is fine.   She is in bed right now. and guess what she is doing just fine.  SHe does have a nervous belly, so I have to try to figure out what is going on right before she gets her belly aches. Poor girl. She has been talking alot about us as a family of "three" lately.  That is hard. Her dad and I are on talking terms right now, so that is good. We just need to figure it out.  ANd she has been talking about DIsneyland A LOT so I know when she keeps going on about it like that, I know something is up.
> 
> Anyway, sorry to over load, just needed to get it out.  I need to get to sewing for our up coming trip in Feb that Georgia doesn't know about!! and Halloween.  YIKES! Halloween will be here SOON!


Poor Georgia. I used to make myself sick to my stomach worrying about school, or about leaving my mom to go to school.  My stomach really did hurt, but it was caused by anxiety and I'd feel fine when I got home.  It sounds like you understand what's going on with her and that's good. 



LouiesMama said:


> My stepson is a Witness, and he has never seemed to mind sitting things out at all.  We didn't talk much about it when he was little, but I imagine he was just glad to get out of the classroom and do his own thing.  He's always been really independent, and hasn't really needed much interaction with other kids outside of family or Kingdom Hall.  Once I asked him if they celebrated Mother's Day, and he said "no, we just try to show our moms love every day  ."  That really helped me to understand his beliefs.  Now instead of feeling bad about not being able to give him presents at Christmas, I feel great about spoiling him a little every time we get to see him    .  He's grown into the most amazing young man, and I attribute much of that to his religious upbringing.
> 
> I have Fancyworks Studio, which is very user-friendly and relatively affordable.  It can be glitchy (which might just be my computer), but I've found work-arounds for most issues.  It only came with 3 fonts, but I was able to get a big font library for it for not too much $.  I also have Embird, and it can do a lot of things that Fancyworks can't.  So I pretty much do all of my digitizing with Fancyworks, and then tweak with Embird, if necessary


1. I didn't realize your stepson was a witness.  You said some really sweet things about him.  He sounds like Corey.   

2. Now you tell me!! I'm not sure I like the Embird digitizer (now that I've already paid for it)!  I really wish they would give you FREE tutorials when you pay all this money for something.  The video tutorials they give you are rather lacking...  I'm just trying to do an applique based off a pretty simple design.  I got the applique designed, but there are so many extra basting stitches (I think it goes around the design at least 6 times) and I don't know how to get rid of some of them! 



minnie2 said:


>



Never too many Kyles!!  Okay, I take that back.  I used to take care of a little boy named Kyle and 1 of him was too many to handle!  

The shirt turned out great!  I love the monkeys!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

minnie2 said:


> Ok here is Kyle AK shirt.  Get ready for too any Kyle's!
> cool Kyle



Love the shirt and all the pics!  Very funny kid!



Stephres said:


>



Hey!  I have one of those things!  I had no clue what it was for!   It came with all the stuff I got when my Dad bought me the '50's Singer.  I feel educated today!


----------



## kjbrown

LouiesMama said:


> I actually taught a class on making doll clothes for 8-12 year olds, and I found their insight on this topic very interesting.  The girls definitely like to have something in common with their dollies, and it doesn't necessarily have to be appearance.  Animal lovers adore Nikki, hockey buffs are into Mia, and girls named Emily love Emily, etc.  I'm sure she will love any dolly you pick, though (and you are going to have a BLAST sewing for her)!



You got it exactly right!  I showed her the website on the pretense that I needed her help because my co-worker wants to buy *her* daughter an American Girl doll.   Anyway, my daughter, Samantha, picked the ... wait for it ... Samantha doll!  



ORD2KOA said:


> Thanks so much for the advice.  Jumping back into sewing, I need something I know I can finish.
> 
> That bag really is lovely.
> 
> I haven't been around people who sew (besides mu'umu'u in Hawai'i) for a long time, and the things you "Disboutiquers" do are just fabulous.  Brava to you all!
> 
> Nancy



Thanks!  I see you moved from one of my favorite places to another of my favorite places!    Well, probably lots of people's favorite places!  Lots of people here have already recommended them, but the CarlaC patterns on youcanmakethis are the BEST for getting back into sewing.  They are so easy to follow and quick to put together!


----------



## t-beri

twob4him said:


> Good morning disboutiquers! I got up a few minutes early so I could check out the thread! Yikes about the pins going everywhere. That reminded me to ask you all if you keep your pins on a magnetic "dish". I have two of them, one for larger pins and one for smaller pins. It is sooooooooooooooo handy! You can get them in the notion section of Joann's or wherever u shop. I highly recommend it!!!!!!!!!!!!! When I am sewing I just sort of toss the pins towards the thing and it grabs the pins, plus it holds them tight. Just a suggestion!



I DO!!!  I have 2.  My MIL bought me some stuff to start my own sewing space for  my Bday last year since I had just started to sew more frequently. She bought me 2 magnetic pin dishes. The coolest thing is eventually the pins get magnetized and you can pick them up off the counter w/ your scissors    It didn't help w/ the needle incident b/c I stepped on a needle I didn't even know I had.  It may have been down inside a spool of thread that came from my moms, she is notorious for sticking them in the paper at the end of the spool she was working from last.  She does a lot of hand sewing, she likes embellishments. 

Back to the friends around the world outfit now.  While I was waiting for the computer to turn on and boot up I thought I'd try to run a few scraps through the serger, it doesn't look hard. NOPE it's not hard. Now I couldn't change anything if I needed to but since its set to go I might just might go ahead and serge it myself instead of waiting for MIL.
The only thing is I know when she got it she was reading about locking the stitches since there is no back button....and I don't know what she does but one of the suggestions was to use fray stop, I know she doesn't do that but I don't know what she does and we have some so at the very least I'll use it


----------



## Stephres

t-beri said:


> The only thing is I know when she got it she was reading about locking the stitches since there is no back button....and I don't know what she does but one of the suggestions was to use fray stop, I know she doesn't do that but I don't know what she does and we have some so at the very least I'll use it



You do something called "burying the threads." I learned about it at a serger class I took. You take an embroidery needle and run in through the last stitches and then thread it with your end threads. Pull them a little so they are not as bunchy. Then you pull the needle back through the stitches and the end threads will go through too. Then trim. HTH!


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> Never too many Kyles!!  Okay, I take that back.  I used to take care of a little boy named Kyle and 1 of him was too many to handle!
> 
> The shirt turned out great!  I love the monkeys!


thanks!  He certainly can be a pistol!  



kjbrown said:


> Samantha was Nikki's 1st doll and she still loves her.  She even has her best friend nellie


----------



## t-beri

NOT AT ALL, you might as well have been speaking Greek.  It's not you, I just wouldn't know the difference between an embroidery needle and any other if it bit me in the foot.  I know that isn't what she does either, that would be WAY too time consuming.  Fray Stop it is!

Thanks for lookin' out Steph!
...t.


----------



## HeatherSue

I finished the rest of the pillowcases for the Big Give and my kids yesterday.  I figured out that I could do the outline of the letters instead of filling them in and it's a lot quicker! So, these went together pretty fast.  I got a little lazy towards the end and stopped pressing my seams as I went.  So, they don't look real "crisp".  






I actually found a Spongebob font for the Spongebob pillowcases.  Someone had posted a link to a font site on here before and that's where I got it.  It was either Teresa or Denise that posted it, I think!









My kids have been sleeping on theirs for the last 2 nights, so they're a little wrinkly. Sawyer has decided he likes his, but when I first gave it to him, he said "No!" and threw it on the floor. 




(that's a small peek at my new sewing room for yah)


----------



## t-beri

Great heather!  Now, if I could just get my butt moving. B has today off and is not happy that I am sewing, I should be cleaning.   And I've been here for an hour and not started sewing.  I should be finished by now.
UGH.  I guess I'd better get to it.
...t.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

HeatherSue said:


> I finished the rest of the pillowcases for the Big Give and my kids yesterday.  I figured out that I could do the outline of the letters instead of filling them in and it's a lot quicker! So, these went together pretty fast.  I got a little lazy towards the end and stopped pressing my seams as I went.  So, they don't look real "crisp".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually found a Spongebob font for the Spongebob pillowcases.  Someone had posted a link to a font site on here before and that's where I got it.  It was either Teresa or Denise that posted it, I think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids have been sleeping on theirs for the last 2 nights, so they're a little wrinkly. Sawyer has decided he likes his, but when I first gave it to him, he said "No!" and threw it on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (that's a small peek at my new sewing room for yah)



They look great Heather!  

Whenever we give Timmy somthing new, he always throws it down like that!  He did that with hsi clothes for WDW and said he wouldn't wear them!  I was a little worried he would throw a fit.  But after we got there...he was happy to wear the new stuff!

Looky at all the neatly folded fabric!  Ugh!  I will never get that neat I am afraid!  DH keeps asking me what I want to do with my room, I still haven't figured out exactly what I want!  I think at this point he just wants the mountain 'o fabric out of the floor!


----------



## mrsklamc

total randomness but...

Whoever was thinking about tearing out their carpet because of the pins...We replaced ours with laminate and I LOVE it. I don't know if I will ever have carpet again...

AND I am so excited that your Samantha is getting Samantha. I wanted Samantha in the worst way when I was a kid, and never got her. I'm kinda thinking about buying her for myself just because, how sad is that!

I was so hoping to hear demon teacher was fired yesterday. Guess we'll have to wait.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

*I have an offer for you guys! * Sitting on my desk for several months now, is the replacement water filter for my old frig. ...remember the one that made the nice ice cream mess on my floor a week before vacation!  So anyway, I had just bought a brand new replacement filter for the thing and never got to put it in. Soooo...if anyone can use it, I will gladly send it to you...FREE 'O CHARGE!  I would take it back, but alas I have no reciept!  And it came from the place where DH works...rather not have that old "look at you look at you like you stole somthing thing!"  Just really better to throw away if I had to!  So, send me a PM if you can use it...first come, first serve!

It is a GE SmartWater Filter that replaces models GWF and HWF.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Hey everyone!  I am in lurk mode as I am trying to get everything ready!  10 more days!  So excited that I cry at work everytime they play a commercial for Disney!  

I have ALL of Sara Beth's outfits done!  Finished her Buzz Lightyear dress yesterday!  I have a shirt for Ashley to do and an organizer for our stroller and I am done.  Never got to make any bows.    Just not enough time!  Maybe next year!

Hope everyone in storm ravaged areas are doing well.  

Dh is still out of work and driving me bonkers.  He did have an interview the other night for 3rd shift.  Not the best option or pay, buy maybe can hold him over for a month or two.  We;ll see!

I plan on posting pics in the next few days of all the outfits!


----------



## jessica52877

Stephres said:


> You do something called "burying the threads." I learned about it at a serger class I took. You take an embroidery needle and run in through the last stitches and then thread it with your end threads. Pull them a little so they are not as bunchy. Then you pull the needle back through the stitches and the end threads will go through too. Then trim. HTH!



Greek to me too! 



HeatherSue said:


> I finished the rest of the pillowcases for the Big Give and my kids yesterday.  I figured out that I could do the outline of the letters instead of filling them in and it's a lot quicker! So, these went together pretty fast.  I got a little lazy towards the end and stopped pressing my seams as I went.  So, they don't look real "crisp".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually found a Spongebob font for the Spongebob pillowcases.  Someone had posted a link to a font site on here before and that's where I got it.  It was either Teresa or Denise that posted it, I think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids have been sleeping on theirs for the last 2 nights, so they're a little wrinkly. Sawyer has decided he likes his, but when I first gave it to him, he said "No!" and threw it on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (that's a small peek at my new sewing room for yah)



The room is looking so nice! I would love to see more pictures!

Great pillowcases!



twob4him said:


> Good morning disboutiquers! I got up a few minutes early so I could check out the thread! Yikes about the pins going everywhere. That reminded me to ask you all if you keep your pins on a magnetic "dish". I have two of them, one for larger pins and one for smaller pins. It is sooooooooooooooo handy! You can get them in the notion section of Joann's or wherever u shop. I highly recommend it!!!!!!!!!!!!! When I am sewing I just sort of toss the pins towards the thing and it grabs the pins, plus it holds them tight. Just a suggestion!



I don't have a magnetic one, but that would probably be a good idea. I bought some quilter's pins and they are longer and have a flat yellow thing on the end. I really love them in case I drop one, much easier to see! I am pretty paranoid about the pin on the floor and stepping on it thing! OUCH!


----------



## teresajoy

minnie2 said:


> So today I am calling the nurse and doing research to get her a 504 plan which will end up costing the school money to make sure my child is safe and not treated any different because she has Celaic's.


I'm glad the nurse is being helpful. I can't believe the attitude of that teacher though! GEESH! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> All these stories make me wish I had majored in education and become a teacher. I never really thought i liked kids all that much when I was young, I did teach a karate class in college to children. But now that I am a little older and wiser, I think I would have loved it. Loved working with kids, challenging, or tutoring, encouraging, creating fun, stimulating activities to help learn, and talking to parents. It actually makes me think of the dog training I do and how I work with adopters, not the same I know.



Who says it's too late??? You could still do it! 



HeatherSue said:


> 1.)I used to feel the same way.  My MIL would always send money for Tessa for her birthday and Christmas.  I thought it was a little lazy. But, then she started sending gifts and I really wish we could go back to the money! The first year she sent a gift, Tessa was almost 3 and she sent a jewelry making kit with little tiny seed beads (clearly marked for ages 8 and up).  Needless to say, that gift, and a few others she's sent, are still at the top of the storage closet.  It was sad because Tessa REALLY wanted to play with those beads and we couldn't let her!
> 
> 
> 2.)I think teachers are some of the most overworked and underpayed people in the US!  We have a friend who teaches middle school English.  She is ALWAYS working. She has to stay after school until all hours to grade papers, she spends most of the summer planning her classes, and she even goes in on weekends to get things done.  I keep asking when she's going to retire, but she loves her job!
> 
> 
> 3.)She didn't teach kindergarten in Michigan, did she?? I had a horrible kindergarten teacher.  She was so mean to us! She quit the next year because she decided she didn't like kids.


1.) 
2.)I completely agree!!!!! Nancy (the teacher Heather was talking about) is worth here weight in gold (and then some, because she is pretty thin!) What Heather isn't saying is that in a time in his life when it seemed that Henry had no one to turn to, Nancy (his teacher at the time)was there for him, and helped him through. She is truly a wonderful wonderful person.   
3.)I was going to ask the SAME thing! I immediately thought of your horrible kindergaten teacher! 




livndisney said:


> Hun, you know I love you-but have you thought of sewing in full body armor? (For your own safety.)


 


livndisney said:


> You are right, I would not mind living by YOUR family. When are you guys moving down?


As soon as I can convince the rest of my family it's a great idea! 



HeatherSue said:


> 2. YES!!! We need to go to a craft show and leave the kids with Mom!! Keep an eye out! I always want to go to the craft show at the old car show.  But, it's hard to push strollers down there.  Maybe next year!
> 
> 25.)Oh no!! Don't tell her that,  She has leader anxiety!!!


2.)Great idea!
25.)It's selective leader anxiety, it usually only strikes when Mom is with me! 



t-beri said:


> My aunt had a student who was a Jehova's Witness and she wasn't allowed to participate in any celebrations for birthdays or holidays and she would have to go to school and sit there and not be a part of it and that would BREAK my heart.  I could never let a kid feel like they were less special or left out. It is one of the things I worry about.



HEY T.! Let me introduce myself, my name is Teresa, I was born and raised a Jehovah's Witness! Still am. Cheeseball is too. Trust me, I never ever ever ever ever ever....... felt left out! Don't worry about that, worry about RESPECTING the child and their beliefs and you will be fine!  



minnie2 said:


> Kyle had a little girl who was a witness in his class last yr.  She was such a sweet kid and it broke my heart she couldn't participate in some of the fun holiday activities.  Their teacher always had something special for her to do when the class was doing the holiday stuff.  Personally I love the kids to learn about other cultures and holidays but that is me.



Ok, I'm going to share a little something with you. When I didn't celebrate birthdays or holidays and sat out or went to the library, I felt very very proud and truth be told, superior, because I was doing what Jehovah wanted me to do, and not be swayed by a cupcake or other treat.  Don't  feel sorry for her, she should be applauded  for doing what she feels is right.

The worst thing that ever happened to me as far as birthday parties at school happened in kindergarten. Someone in class was having a birthday party, and had brought in ice cream bars. I of course, did not participate and did not take one. The helper then came over to me, and started telling me, "WHY aren't you taking an ice cream bar? You would take one if it wasn't a birthday party, woudln't you?" She then made me (and for shy little 5 year old Teresa, that probably meant she handed it to me) take the ice cream bar and eat it!!! I felt horrible, and was so upset! I had tears running down my face. I tried to force that stupid ice cream bar down, but most of it ended up melting all over me. It's hard to eat when you are crying anyway. I had been doing what I knew was right, and I was FINE with that, but this lady thought she knew better, and made me feel so horrible. And, it wasn't that I thought I'd get in trouble from my parents, it was my choice, and it should have been respected. 

Obviously, I'm still a little bitter about that!!!  

As some of you may know, my husband is NOT a Jehovah's Witness (poor guy), so we leave it up to the kids to decide what they want to do at school. Except Halloweeen, there was no way I was giving in on that one, and thankfully, Brian doesn't think it's right either. Now, Corey and Arminda have decided not to celebrate birthdays or holidays, and I know they don't feel left out either. 

Feel sorry for the kids who's parents don't spend any time with them, feel sorry for the kids who don't have enough food to eat, feel bad for the kids who are beaten at home, feel bad for the little boy or girl who's Mom has died, but don't feel bad because a Witness child is doing what they feel is right. 

Sorry that was so long, but it is something I am quite passionate about! 





kjbrown said:


>


Very pretty! 







livndisney said:


> Patterns come with instructions?


You cracky me up Cindee! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Aren't your fingers protected with bandaids from the staple incedent?



You about made me spit my coffee out laughing!!!!!! 



Disney 4 Me said:


> Ack! I dropped my container of pins on the floor! And it didn't just drop straight down, it bounced off a pile of fabric, flipped over and spilled everywhere! I hope I don't have a t-beri accident!



BE CAREFUL!!!!  There is a tutorial in the bookmarks for a pin picker upper. You put a magnet sheet on a Swiffer! I keep meaning to make one myself! 



PrincessKell said:


> Hi everyone! Its been a bit again.. I got a part time job, not enough but at least it is something right. so I have been keeping busy.  I have a bad cold right now, so its hard to go to work. But I am making it. I just don't have the energy to do anything else!
> 
> Georgia is home sick today. I had to get her from school. Every day this week she has been in the nurses office.... But when she is not at school she is fine.   She is in bed right now. and guess what she is doing just fine.  SHe does have a nervous belly, so I have to try to figure out what is going on right before she gets her belly aches. Poor girl. She has been talking alot about us as a family of "three" lately.  That is hard. Her dad and I are on talking terms right now, so that is good. We just need to figure it out.  ANd she has been talking about DIsneyland A LOT so I know when she keeps going on about it like that, I know something is up.
> 
> Anyway, sorry to over load, just needed to get it out.  I need to get to sewing for our up coming trip in Feb that Georgia doesn't know about!! and Halloween.  YIKES! Halloween will be here SOON!



Poor Georgia. Poor Mommy, because I know you worry about her, and are already under so much stress.  



LouiesMama said:


> My stepson is a Witness, and he has never seemed to mind sitting things out at all.  We didn't talk much about it when he was little, but I imagine he was just glad to get out of the classroom and do his own thing.  He's always been really independent, and hasn't really needed much interaction with other kids outside of family or Kingdom Hall.  Once I asked him if they celebrated Mother's Day, and he said "no, we just try to show our moms love every day."  That really helped me to understand his beliefs.  Now instead of feeling bad about not being able to give him presents at Christmas, I feel great about spoiling him a little every time we get to see him   .  *He's grown into the most amazing young man, and I attribute much of that to his religious upbringing*.  : .



Thank you Carla! I knew I liked you! I'm sure your stepson really appreciated your understanding and not feeling bad for him. And, what a wonderful wonderful thing to say about him! I'm crying now, of course! 



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> HI ALL!
> I haven't been around much, I've been busy with work and the kids and never ending housework.
> 
> I am working on some Elmo pajamas as a Birthday gift and I wanted to try an Elmo applique on a t-shirt.
> 
> Does anyone have a coloring page with just Elmo's Face?  Could you send it to me?
> 
> Thanks so much!


We've missed you around here! Did you check the coloring page search engine in the bookmarks under appliques?



minnie2 said:


> Ok here is Kyle AK shirt.  Get ready for too any Kyle's!
> cool Kyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


That Kyle is such a cute little charmer!!!! How do you resist from just constanly huggin him!??! 


twob4him said:


> Good morning disboutiquers! I got up a few minutes early so I could check out the thread! Yikes about the pins going everywhere. That reminded me to ask you all if you keep your pins on a magnetic "dish". I have two of them, one for larger pins and one for smaller pins. It is sooooooooooooooo handy! You can get them in the notion section of Joann's or wherever u shop. I highly recommend it!!!!!!!!!!!!! When I am sewing I just sort of toss the pins towards the thing and it grabs the pins, plus it holds them tight. Just a suggestion!


Yes! Corey talked me into buying one of those magnetic pin holders, and I love it! I got mine at Walmart. 



HeatherSue said:


> A.)You mean there are patterns out there that aren't written by Carla?
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I didn't realize your stepson was a witness.  You said some really sweet things about him.  He sounds like Corey.
> 
> z.)Never too many Kyles!!  Okay, I take that back.  I used to take care of a little boy named Kyle and 1 of him was too many to handle!


A.)  
1.)Aww, Heather, that is so sweet of you to say.  
z.)   Oh, I remember that kid! I watched a Kyle like that for awhile too! There definetely could have been too many of him! 





kjbrown said:


> You got it exactly right!  I showed her the website on the pretense that I needed her help because my co-worker wants to buy *her* daughter an American Girl doll.   Anyway, my daughter, Samantha, picked the ... wait for it ... Samantha doll!


Very origianal!! Arminda really wants Samantha too! Because, it looks like her. I keep searching Ebay hoping to find one that is afordable. 

Lydia wants the Native American one, Kira? I think? I search Ebay for her too, but no luck yet! 



t-beri said:


> Back to the friends around the world outfit now.  While I was waiting for the computer to turn on and boot up I thought I'd try to run a few scraps through the serger, it doesn't look hard. NOPE it's not hard. Now I couldn't change anything if I needed to but since its set to go I might just might go ahead and serge it myself instead of waiting for MIL.
> The only thing is I know when she got it she was reading about locking the stitches since there is no back button....and I don't know what she does but one of the suggestions was to use fray stop, I know she doesn't do that but I don't know what she does and we have some so at the very least I'll use it


I don't do anything to the threads, and haven't had any trouble with it at all. 



HeatherSue said:


> I finished the rest of the pillowcases for the Big Give and my kids yesterday.  I figured out that I could do the outline of the letters instead of filling them in and it's a lot quicker! So, these went together pretty fast.  I got a little lazy towards the end and stopped pressing my seams as I went.  So, they don't look real "crisp".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids have been sleeping on theirs for the last 2 nights, so they're a little wrinkly. Sawyer has decided he likes his, but when I first gave it to him, he said "No!" and threw it on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (that's a small peek at my new sewing room for yah)




Wow Heather, the pillowcases look great!!!

I can't believe that Sawyer would throw his beloved Sponge Bob!!!!


----------



## snubie

teresajoy said:


> Ok, I'm going to share a little something with you. When I didn't celebrate birthdays or holidays and sat out or went to the library, I felt very very proud and truth be told, superior, because I was doing what Jehovah wanted me to do, and not be swayed by a cupcake or other treat.  Don't  feel sorry for her, she should be applauded  for doing what she feels is right.
> 
> The worst thing that ever happened to me as far as birthday parties at school happened in kindergarten. Someone in class was having a birthday party, and had brought in ice cream bars. I of course, did not participate and did not take one. The helper then came over to me, and started telling me, "WHY aren't you taking an ice cream bar? You would take one if it wasn't a birthday party, woudln't you?" She then made me (and for shy little 5 year old Teresa, that probably meant she handed it to me) take the ice cream bar and eat it!!! I felt horrible, and was so upset! I had tears running down my face. I tried to force that stupid ice cream bar down, but most of it ended up melting all over me. It's hard to eat when you are crying anyway. I had been doing what I knew was right, and I was FINE with that, but this lady thought she knew better, and made me feel so horrible. And, it wasn't that I thought I'd get in trouble from my parents, it was my choice, and it should have been respected.
> 
> Obviously, I'm still a little bitter about that!!!
> 
> As some of you may know, my husband is NOT a Jehovah's Witness (poor guy), so we leave it up to the kids to decide what they want to do at school. Except Halloweeen, there was no way I was giving in on that one, and thankfully, Brian doesn't think it's right either. Now, Corey and Arminda have decided not to celebrate birthdays or holidays, and I know they don't feel left out either.
> 
> Feel sorry for the kids who's parents don't spend any time with them, feel sorry for the kids who don't have enough food to eat, feel bad for the kids who are beaten at home, feel bad for the little boy or girl who's Mom has died, but don't feel bad because a Witness child is doing what they feel is right.
> 
> Sorry that was so long, but it is something I am quite passionate about!


So nicely said. Thank you for teaching me something new today.


----------



## t-beri

Thank you Teresa!!!  I kept getting fray stop all over everything.  So I quit!

I do get what you are saying about JW's.  And I certainly didn't mean to call out the faith. It could have been any religion.  It just so happened it was a little girl who was a JW that sparked the thought for me.  I think that still some kids will feel different. I have jewish friends who say they always felt weird during christmas.  Even though they were grounded in their own faith.  And for me going to the library by myself wouldn't be any consolation...I DO NOT DO ALONE!!!  It's not my thing.  It's why I have kids  But I'm sure that when the time comes I will have plenty of good advice from seasoned pros to fall back on and probably a few ideas of my own- I am KINDA clever.
...t.


----------



## can't wait to go!

HeatherSue said:


> 2. Now you tell me!! I'm not sure I like the Embird digitizer (now that I've already paid for it)!  I really wish they would give you FREE tutorials when you pay all this money for something.  The video tutorials they give you are rather lacking...  I'm just trying to do an applique based off a pretty simple design.  I got the applique designed, but there are so many extra basting stitches (I think it goes around the design at least 6 times) and I don't know how to get rid of some of them!




As long as these stitches end up under the applique, then you don't want to get rid of them.  It's actually a very good feature.  They help stabilize the fabric so when outlining things don't pucker up.  

HTH!


Heidi


----------



## jessica52877

snubie said:


> So nicely said. Thank you for teaching me something new today.



I totally agree. Thank you Teresa. It is enlightening to learn about different religions and their beliefs and makes me feel I am better able to understand. I probably would have felt bad too if the child couldn't participate, but now I know. I know what a strong child that child is!

I have also enjoyed learning about the Make A Wish kids and I really think it has helped Dallas. He has a little girl in his class with cerebral palsey and he thinks nothing of it, as he should, she is just a girl in his class to him! But I know before making stuff for the big gives he would have asked questions.

So thank you to all you wonderful folks for sharing personal stories about yourself and kids, family, etc.


----------



## 2cutekidz

Thanks for the tip on seam allowances on the euro patterns!  I'm ordering a few, and wouldn't have known how to get an even seam allowance (probably wouldn't have added it!!)

I don 't remember who asked the question about asking for a discount on customs, but...I've asked quite a few times.  It's usually on etsy when they have a fixed price, and when I am getting multiple items.  Some sellers are willing to give you a price break when ordering more than one thing.  I give a discount to returning customers too, and usually on orders of more than one set.


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> I finished the rest of the pillowcases for the Big Give and my kids yesterday.  I figured out that I could do the outline of the letters instead of filling them in and it's a lot quicker! So, these went together pretty fast.  I got a little lazy towards the end and stopped pressing my seams as I went.  So, they don't look real "crisp".
> My kids have been sleeping on theirs for the last 2 nights, so they're a little wrinkly. Sawyer has decided he likes his, but when I first gave it to him, he said "No!" and threw it on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (that's a small peek at my new sewing room for yah)






teresajoy said:


> I'm glad the nurse is being helpful. I can't believe the attitude of that teacher though! GEESH!
> 
> Ok, I'm going to share a little something with you. When I didn't celebrate birthdays or holidays and sat out or went to the library, I felt very very proud and truth be told, superior, because I was doing what Jehovah wanted me to do, and not be swayed by a cupcake or other treat.  Don't  feel sorry for her, she should be applauded  for doing what she feels is right.
> 
> The worst thing that ever happened to me as far as birthday parties at school happened in kindergarten. Someone in class was having a birthday party, and had brought in ice cream bars. I of course, did not participate and did not take one. The helper then came over to me, and started telling me, "WHY aren't you taking an ice cream bar? You would take one if it wasn't a birthday party, woudln't you?" She then made me (and for shy little 5 year old Teresa, that probably meant she handed it to me) take the ice cream bar and eat it!!! I felt horrible, and was so upset! I had tears running down my face. I tried to force that stupid ice cream bar down, but most of it ended up melting all over me. It's hard to eat when you are crying anyway. I had been doing what I knew was right, and I was FINE with that, but this lady thought she knew better, and made me feel so horrible. And, it wasn't that I thought I'd get in trouble from my parents, it was my choice, and it should have been respected.
> 
> 
> That Kyle is such a cute little charmer!!!! How do you resist from just constanly huggin him!??!


See that to me was wrong what that person did to you.  
When i helped out at parties and during activities she couldn't do I always made sure she was happy with the activity she had.  She is a very sweet little girl and her mom is great too.  
I felt bad for the little girl only because she wanted to do what the other kids were doing not something different.
I guess since I was brought up half jewish and half catholic and my husband was born Russian Orthodox and brought up Roman Catholic and my cousin's DH is hindu!  I am all about learning about ALL religions and race.  I may not agree with some one their custom but I want my kids to know about all of them.  Personally I think it makes some one more rounded and hopefully more accepting of people you know?  I love hearing about JW my best friends DH was brought up JW.  Does that make sense?  I hope I didn't offend you.  

Thanks about Kyle He really is a charmer I have to tell you.  He sometimes just knows the right thing to say it is actually pretty funny.  I will never forget when he was I think turning 4 my sil's were all visiting.  We went out to lunch with them all and he was pretending to look at a menue ad had it upside doewn.  So my one SIL asked him' What looks' good?'  My little charmer turned to her dead pan and said 'YOU DO!"     he does things like that all the time.  I have come to realize you eater get his charm and adore him or you don't and he drives you crazy!  Thankfully this yr he has a teacher that gets his charm!


----------



## Beth E. (NJ)

Hi gang! More amazing stuff being made -- I'm constantly wowed by the stuff you all produce. The best I ever did was the sunswirl mickey head t-shirts that you do with the flour and water. 

So now my older daughter (age 13) wants an Alice in Wonderland dress for Halloween -- and has this idea that I can make it for her.


----------



## HeatherSue

The Moonk's Mom said:


> They look great Heather!
> 
> Whenever we give Timmy somthing new, he always throws it down like that!  He did that with hsi clothes for WDW and said he wouldn't wear them!  I was a little worried he would throw a fit.  But after we got there...he was happy to wear the new stuff!
> 
> Looky at all the neatly folded fabric!  Ugh!  I will never get that neat I am afraid!  DH keeps asking me what I want to do with my room, I still haven't figured out exactly what I want!  I think at this point he just wants the mountain 'o fabric out of the floor!


Thank you!  Sawyer doesn't handle change well.  So, I think when he saw a different pillow in his bed, it freaked him out.  

I folded the fabric around little 10"x7" pieces of thin cardboard (comic book boards, they're about 10 cents each).  There's a tutorial in the bookmarks under "organization".  That way, you can put them vertically on bookshelves.  I love the way it looks and it's so much easier to get to the fabric without having to unstack them all.  I used to have them shoved into storage boxes and I had no idea what I had!  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> *I have an offer for you guys! * Sitting on my desk for several months now, is the replacement water filter for my old frig. ...remember the one that made the nice ice cream mess on my floor a week before vacation!  So anyway, I had just bought a brand new replacement filter for the thing and never got to put it in. Soooo...if anyone can use it, I will gladly send it to you...FREE 'O CHARGE!  I would take it back, but alas I have no reciept!  And it came from the place where DH works...rather not have that old "look at you look at you like you stole somthing thing!"  Just really better to throw away if I had to!  So, send me a PM if you can use it...first come, first serve!
> 
> It is a GE SmartWater Filter that replaces models GWF and HWF.


Darn, it doesn't fit mine!  You're so sweet to offer it!  Those things are expensive!



mommyof2princesses said:


> Hey everyone!  I am in lurk mode as I am trying to get everything ready!  10 more days!  So excited that I cry at work everytime they play a commercial for Disney!
> 
> I have ALL of Sara Beth's outfits done!  Finished her Buzz Lightyear dress yesterday!  I have a shirt for Ashley to do and an organizer for our stroller and I am done.  Never got to make any bows.    Just not enough time!  Maybe next year!
> 
> Hope everyone in storm ravaged areas are doing well.
> 
> Dh is still out of work and driving me bonkers.  He did have an interview the other night for 3rd shift.  Not the best option or pay, buy maybe can hold him over for a month or two.  We;ll see!
> 
> I plan on posting pics in the next few days of all the outfits!


I can't wait tos ee some pictures!



teresajoy said:


> 2.)I completely agree!!!!! Nancy (the teacher Heather was talking about) is worth here weight in gold (and then some, because she is pretty thin!) What Heather isn't saying is that in a time in his life when it seemed that Henry had no one to turn to, Nancy (his teacher at the time)was there for him, and helped him through. She is truly a wonderful wonderful person.
> ---------------------
> Ok, I'm going to share a little something with you. When I didn't celebrate birthdays or holidays and sat out or went to the library, I felt very very proud and truth be told, superior, because I was doing what Jehovah wanted me to do, and not be swayed by a cupcake or other treat.  Don't  feel sorry for her, she should be applauded  for doing what she feels is right.
> 
> The worst thing that ever happened to me as far as birthday parties at school happened in kindergarten. Someone in class was having a birthday party, and had brought in ice cream bars. I of course, did not participate and did not take one. The helper then came over to me, and started telling me, "WHY aren't you taking an ice cream bar? You would take one if it wasn't a birthday party, woudln't you?" She then made me (and for shy little 5 year old Teresa, that probably meant she handed it to me) take the ice cream bar and eat it!!! I felt horrible, and was so upset! I had tears running down my face. I tried to force that stupid ice cream bar down, but most of it ended up melting all over me. It's hard to eat when you are crying anyway. I had been doing what I knew was right, and I was FINE with that, but this lady thought she knew better, and made me feel so horrible. And, it wasn't that I thought I'd get in trouble from my parents, it was my choice, and it should have been respected.
> 
> Obviously, I'm still a little bitter about that!!!
> 
> As some of you may know, my husband is NOT a Jehovah's Witness (poor guy), so we leave it up to the kids to decide what they want to do at school. Except Halloweeen, there was no way I was giving in on that one, and thankfully, Brian doesn't think it's right either. Now, Corey and Arminda have decided not to celebrate birthdays or holidays, and I know they don't feel left out either.
> 
> Feel sorry for the kids who's parents don't spend any time with them, feel sorry for the kids who don't have enough food to eat, feel bad for the kids who are beaten at home, feel bad for the little boy or girl who's Mom has died, but don't feel bad because a Witness child is doing what they feel is right.
> --------------------------------------
> BE CAREFUL!!!!  There is a tutorial in the bookmarks for a pin picker upper. You put a magnet sheet on a Swiffer! I keep meaning to make one myself!
> -----------------------------------
> I can't believe that Sawyer would throw his beloved Sponge Bob!!!!


Nancy is wonderful, isn't she?!   She started reading my trip report, but I think she got overwhelmed!  
----------------------
Very well put!!  I don't like to hear about people feeling sorry for Jehovah's Witness children.  The ones I know are some of the happiest, well-adjusted, kids I know!  Not to mention the facts that they get presents all the time and not just on birthdays and holidays!  
--------------------------- 
That pin picker upper sounds so cool!  I have a swiffer I don't use, I think.  Actually, maybe I threw it out.
-----------------------------------
I know, I couldn't believe he threw down Spongebob!  Here I am picturing him getting all excited and hugging his pillow.  He really knows how to knock me down a peg or two!  



can't wait to go! said:


> As long as these stitches end up under the applique, then you don't want to get rid of them.  It's actually a very good feature.  They help stabilize the fabric so when outlining things don't pucker up.
> 
> HTH!
> 
> 
> Heidi


Thanks!!  I wasn't sure I needed all of those stitches.  I tried a free applique pattern and it went around the design once, then I put the fabric on top, then it zig-zagged around it once, then I cut the fabric, then it went back and satin stitched over it.  So, it's good if it goes around a bunch more times before the satin stitch?  That's good to know!  I didn't screw it up!



minnie2 said:


> Thanks about Kyle He really is a charmer I have to tell you.  He sometimes just knows the right thing to say it is actually pretty funny.  I will never forget when he was I think turning 4 my sil's were all visiting.  We went out to lunch with them all and he was pretending to look at a menue ad had it upside doewn.  So my one SIL asked him' What looks' good?'  My little charmer turned to her dead pan and said 'YOU DO!"     he does things like that all the time.  I have come to realize you eater get his charm and adore him or you don't and he drives you crazy!  Thankfully this yr he has a teacher that gets his charm!


He sounds like such a funny little boy!!  I'm glad his teacher "gets" him this year!


----------



## jham

HeatherSue said:


> I finished the rest of the pillowcases for the Big Give and my kids yesterday.  I figured out that I could do the outline of the letters instead of filling them in and it's a lot quicker! So, these went together pretty fast.  I got a little lazy towards the end and stopped pressing my seams as I went.  So, they don't look real "crisp".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually found a Spongebob font for the Spongebob pillowcases.  Someone had posted a link to a font site on here before and that's where I got it.  It was either Teresa or Denise that posted it, I think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids have been sleeping on theirs for the last 2 nights, so they're a little wrinkly. Sawyer has decided he likes his, but when I first gave it to him, he said "No!" and threw it on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (that's a small peek at my new sewing room for yah)



Love them!  Makes me want to run up the street and grab my neighbor's Viking...I'm going to too, just wait and see...



Beth E. (NJ) said:


> Hi gang! More amazing stuff being made -- I'm constantly wowed by the stuff you all produce. The best I ever did was the sunswirl mickey head t-shirts that you do with the flour and water.
> 
> So now my older daughter (age 13) wants an Alice in Wonderland dress for Halloween -- and has this idea that I can make it for her.



You can do it!  we will be here to help!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

I just wanted to comment on the JW topic. I have had two friends that were JW and they both seemed happy. The first friend was while I was in Kindergarten and I was actually jealous of him, because at Christmas when we all made Santa jars with peppermints in them he got to be different and made a black cat one with Jelly beans in it. He and I were best friends in that class because we were the only white children. I still remember him, just not his name. The second friend was a girl in the 5th grade and she was always happy. I am a firm believer that every needs to believe in something and noone person is any better than any other. I guess having friends that were "different" all my life as taught me that. I hope that I have passed this on to Jenna.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Stephres said:


> The one and only time I have done this, I have traced on tissue paper. Is the pattern ease thin enough you can see through it? If not, I would use a light box. I have one for scrapbooking, but before I bought one I used a flashlight on a pyrex baking dish for tracing.
> 
> I use a sewing gauge to measure around and then connect the dots for the seam allowance. Mine looks like the black one on the bottom.


Doh! My Mom used to have one of those, I like the idea of measuring and making dots to connect- 



minnie2 said:


> Ok what is patternease?
> 
> !


There is a particular company- fabricbliss.com, that when you order euro patterns from them they will send you 1 yard free for every pattern, but you can buy it at most fabric shops. Its a woven material- as thin as paper, see thru, but stronger. You lay it over your pattern, trace and mark- which is great, it keeps you from cutting into your patterns and the one you made is strong enough to last, I put them in a zip lock bag with the pattern information written on the bag. Or squeeze it into the pattern envelope.

I also use it for Carla'Cs patterns-so I can make a pattern once and have it to use over and over again and I like it better than my printer paper! Pins go thru it, but dont tear or leave a mark.


TeresaJoy- I think I could take a page out of your book! I would love to have 1 year of no presents on holidays- just celebrate it for what it is! But feel free to step out and give a gift just because you want to. Between my DD, 2 neices, SIL, Brother, Father we have 6- soon to be 7 birthdays in a 3 month period- all the presents starts to feel like over kill- and really, all these kids have a ton of toys and cant keep their attention focused long enough to get thru all the gifts. DH hates the idea, but I keep wanting to tell family when they come not to buy a gift. i'd love to even change, if just for 1 year, how we celebrate christmas- just celebrate His birth, and skip the rest. Again, DH thinks Im nuts. i want to go away on the big holidays, and be just us.


----------



## HeatherSue

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> TeresaJoy- I think I could take a page out of your book! I would love to have 1 year of no presents on holidays- just celebrate it for what it is! But feel free to step out and give a gift just because you want to. Between my DD, 2 neices, SIL, Brother, Father we have 6- soon to be 7 birthdays in a 3 month period- all the presents starts to feel like over kill- and really, all these kids have a ton of toys and cant keep their attention focused long enough to get thru all the gifts. DH hates the idea, but I keep wanting to tell family when they come not to buy a gift. i'd love to even change, if just for 1 year, how we celebrate christmas- just celebrate His birth, and skip the rest. Again, DH thinks Im nuts. i want to go away on the big holidays, and be just us.



I hate feeling like I HAVE to buy gifts at Christmas and birthdays.  It just doesn't seem to mean as much when it's expected.  Sawyer has SO much stuff already that for his birthday party, we asked that no one bring gifts.  Henry and I got him a few things to open and he was happy.  I've seen too often where kids sit and open present after present and their eyes glaze over after present number 3.   Some people thought we were nuts and felt guilty for not bringing anything.  But, I thought it was great because it was just a fun party with no expectations.  

It's fun having Jehovah's Witness nieces and nephew.  If there's something they really want, I can buy it for them and not have to wait until a big event!


----------



## eyor44

We've missed you around here! Did you check the coloring page search engine in the bookmarks under appliques?

Where is this located at?


----------



## princessmom29

Ok all the talk about Witnesses brought up a question for me that mabye Theresa can answer. What is the rationale behind not celebrating holidays? I have always wondered this and never had a Witness friend that I felt comfortable asking.


----------



## eyor44

eyor44 said:


> We've missed you around here! Did you check the coloring page search engine in the bookmarks under appliques?
> 
> Where is this located at?



Never mind, I found it. and oh, what a find. Thank you for this site. I am in heaven now.......


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> TeresaJoy- I think I could take a page out of your book! I would love to have 1 year of no presents on holidays- just celebrate it for what it is! But feel free to step out and give a gift just because you want to. Between my DD, 2 neices, SIL, Brother, Father we have 6- soon to be 7 birthdays in a 3 month period- all the presents starts to feel like over kill- and really, all these kids have a ton of toys and cant keep their attention focused long enough to get thru all the gifts. DH hates the idea, but I keep wanting to tell family when they come not to buy a gift. i'd love to even change, if just for 1 year, how we celebrate christmas- just celebrate His birth, and skip the rest. Again, DH thinks Im nuts. i want to go away on the big holidays, and be just us.


I agree that the holidays around here get kind of costly. We have so many November birthdays in my family and then we have Christmas. So there isn't much time to recover from all the birthdays. I have slimmed down my Christmas shopping list alot since I have added DH's family to the list. I would love to have a Christmas with just Jenna, DH and I, but I don't think that will ever happen unless we get to move away like we want to.


----------



## Stephres

t-beri said:


> NOT AT ALL, you might as well have been speaking Greek.  It's not you, I just wouldn't know the difference between an embroidery needle and any other if it bit me in the foot.  I know that isn't what she does either, that would be WAY too time consuming.  Fray Stop it is!
> 
> Thanks for lookin' out Steph!
> ...t.





jessica52877 said:


> Greek to me too!



I am not making it up!  

http://pinkchalkstudio.com/blog/how-to-bury-serger-threads/

I just use a tapestry needle instead of that nifty gadget she has.


----------



## kjbrown

I am thinking of selling some handmade purses and totes on Etsy.  I have never sold stuff on  or Etsy before.

Any tips?  I started my store, but have no idea what to do from there.

Any thoughts or suggestions are SUPER appreciated!


----------



## teresajoy

t-beri said:


> Thank you Teresa!!!  I kept getting fray stop all over everything.  So I quit!
> 
> I do get what you are saying about JW's.  And I certainly didn't mean to call out the faith. It could have been any religion.  It just so happened it was a little girl who was a JW that sparked the thought for me.  I think that still some kids will feel different. I have jewish friends who say they always felt weird during christmas.  Even though they were grounded in their own faith.  And for me going to the library by myself wouldn't be any consolation...I DO NOT DO ALONE!!!  It's not my thing.  It's why I have kids  But I'm sure that when the time comes I will have plenty of good advice from seasoned pros to fall back on and probably a few ideas of my own- I am KINDA clever.
> ...t.



Glad to help T.! And, if you ever have a question what to do with a child of any religion or with any type of difference, always remember to ask the parents!  


jessica52877 said:


> I totally agree. Thank you Teresa. It is enlightening to learn about different religions and their beliefs and makes me feel I am better able to understand. I probably would have felt bad too if the child couldn't participate, but now I know. I know what a strong child that child is!
> 
> I have also enjoyed learning about the Make A Wish kids and I really think it has helped Dallas. He has a little girl in his class with cerebral palsey and he thinks nothing of it, as he should, she is just a girl in his class to him! But I know before making stuff for the big gives he would have asked questions.
> 
> So thank you to all you wonderful folks for sharing personal stories about yourself and kids, family, etc.


Thanks Jessica. I feel the same way about the Gives too, I think it has helped my kids too. 


minnie2 said:


> See that to me was wrong what that person did to you.
> When i helped out at parties and during activities she couldn't do I always made sure she was happy with the activity she had.  She is a very sweet little girl and her mom is great too.
> I felt bad for the little girl only because she wanted to do what the other kids were doing not something different.
> I guess since I was brought up half jewish and half catholic and my husband was born Russian Orthodox and brought up Roman Catholic and my cousin's DH is hindu!  I am all about learning about ALL religions and race.  I may not agree with some one their custom but I want my kids to know about all of them.  Personally I think it makes some one more rounded and hopefully more accepting of people you know?  I love hearing about JW my best friends DH was brought up JW.  Does that make sense?  I hope I didn't offend you.
> 
> Thanks about Kyle He really is a charmer I have to tell you.  He sometimes just knows the right thing to say it is actually pretty funny.  I will never forget when he was I think turning 4 my sil's were all visiting.  We went out to lunch with them all and he was pretending to look at a menue ad had it upside doewn.  So my one SIL asked him' What looks' good?'  My little charmer turned to her dead pan and said 'YOU DO!"     he does things like that all the time.  I have come to realize you eater get his charm and adore him or you don't and he drives you crazy!  Thankfully this yr he has a teacher that gets his charm!



No, you didn't offend me, I just wanted to help everyone understand.  
Like most people who are different, we don't want pity. 

I would love to meet that Kyle! 



Beth E. (NJ) said:


> Hi gang! More amazing stuff being made -- I'm constantly wowed by the stuff you all produce. The best I ever did was the sunswirl mickey head t-shirts that you do with the flour and water.
> 
> So now my older daughter (age 13) wants an Alice in Wonderland dress for Halloween -- and has this idea that I can make it for her.



CarlaC's peasant dres and an apron and you are good to go! (She even told us how to make it bigger!)



HeatherSue said:


> Very well put!!  I don't like to hear about people feeling sorry for Jehovah's Witness children.  The ones I know are some of the happiest, well-adjusted, kids I know!  Not to mention the facts that they get presents all the time and not just on birthdays and holidays!



I know! Our friends were so jealous!!! I'll never forget the time Kim had to wait for Christmas to get a new box of crayons!!!!  


Tinka_Belle said:


> I just wanted to comment on the JW topic. I have had two friends that were JW and they both seemed happy. The first friend was while I was in Kindergarten and I was actually jealous of him, because at Christmas when we all made Santa jars with peppermints in them he got to be different and made a black cat one with Jelly beans in it. He and I were best friends in that class because we were the only white children. I still remember him, just not his name. The second friend was a girl in the 5th grade and she was always happy. I am a firm believer that every needs to believe in something and noone person is any better than any other. I guess having friends that were "different" all my life as taught me that. I hope that I have passed this on to Jenna.



Children learn by example, so I'm sure you are teaching her that just fine!  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> TeresaJoy- I think I could take a page out of your book! I would love to have 1 year of no presents on holidays- just celebrate it for what it is! But feel free to step out and give a gift just because you want to. Between my DD, 2 neices, SIL, Brother, Father we have 6- soon to be 7 birthdays in a 3 month period- all the presents starts to feel like over kill- and really, all these kids have a ton of toys and cant keep their attention focused long enough to get thru all the gifts. DH hates the idea, but I keep wanting to tell family when they come not to buy a gift. i'd love to even change, if just for 1 year, how we celebrate christmas- just celebrate His birth, and skip the rest. Again, DH thinks Im nuts. i want to go away on the big holidays, and be just us.



When Brian takes the kids to his family Christmas party (he doesn't give them a choice) they come home with presents and they have absolutely NO clue who gave them to them! It drives me nuts! 



HeatherSue said:


> It's fun having Jehovah's Witness nieces and nephew.  If there's something they really want, I can buy it for them and not have to wait until a big event!


  You are a very good aunt to respect their beliefs the way you do. I don't know if you know how much we appreciate that!  


princessmom29 said:


> Ok all the talk about Witnesses brought up a question for me that mabye Theresa can answer. What is the rationale behind not celebrating holidays? I have always wondered this and never had a Witness friend that I felt comfortable asking.



The short answer: Most holiday celebrations that we know today have their roots in pagan celebrations. 

I'm sure your Jehovah's Witness friends would be more than happy to talk to you about this.   But, we do have a website, and here is an article that talks about Christmas: http://www.watchtower.org/e/20001215/article_01.htm

and a more general discussion of different beliefs:
http://www.watchtower.org/e/rq/article_11.htm

This is the official website, http://www.watchtower.org/   (the other links I posted were different pages on this site)so this is where you would go to find out the truth of what we believe.  There is a lot of information on the site.


----------



## minnie2

Teresa, I am so glad I didn't offend you and I really wasn't trying to give pity that wasn't my intent.  I am sorry it sounded that way.  
I enjoy hearing other sides to things and learning about new things.


----------



## Clared

Phew - I go away for a week and you guys go into hyper drive!!!  There are (as usual) something absolutely stunning outfits, bags, crayon rolls etc posted.

We've been away for a few days to Dartmouth in Devon and I thought you might appreciate some photos....




















We were staying in one of the houses with the pointed roofs to the left of the main building (which are apartments now)

And this was Hope's first trip to the beach...






Bad news is DH could be made redundant  If I say he works for a bank, I guess I don't need to say anything else.  I work for a Building Society which I guess are closer to your Credit Unions which are closer but hopefully far enough away that we won't be badly affected.

We've made the decision though to not worry and focus on our holiday and just make it a hell of a good one!!  So I guess its back to the machine as I have loads still to do.

Love to you all XXXX


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Help Needed!!

My Aunt has asked me to help. My Grandmother is having difficulty with the adult bibs she has- she can't fasten the velcro behind her neck. My Aunt wondered if magnets might work...
She does NOT want anything that pulls over her heard.
So I need to find a pattern for an adult bib and then I can modify it. I was even thinking of having it fasten on the shoulder (like kids Bumkins bibs) and adding a "catch-all" to the bottom edge.
Can someone help me find a pattern? I have been trying to google, but keep just finding stuff for sale.
Id sketch what I want and take a picture- except DH is gone this whole week to CA and took the camera with him.


----------



## Clared

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Help Needed!!
> 
> My Aunt has asked me to help. My Grandmother is having difficulty with the adult bibs she has- she can't fasten the velcro behind her neck. My Aunt wondered if magnets might work...
> She does NOT want anything that pulls over her heard.
> So I need to find a pattern for an adult bib and then I can modify it. I was even thinking of having it fasten on the shoulder (like kids Bumkins bibs) and adding a "catch-all" to the bottom edge.
> Can someone help me find a pattern? I have been trying to google, but keep just finding stuff for sale.
> Id sketch what I want and take a picture- except DH is gone this whole week to CA and took the camera with him.



Can you use the ones she has as a base pattern and then modify it?


----------



## minnie2

Clared said:


> Phew - I go away for a week and you guys go into hyper drive!!!  There are (as usual) something absolutely stunning outfits, bags, crayon rolls etc posted.
> 
> We've been away for a few days to Dartmouth in Devon and I thought you might appreciate some photos....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were staying in one of the houses with the pointed roofs to the left of the main building (which are apartments now)
> 
> And this was Hope's first trip to the beach...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news is DH could be made redundant  If I say he works for a bank, I guess I don't need to say anything else.  I work for a Building Society which I guess are closer to your Credit Unions which are closer but hopefully far enough away that we won't be badly affected.
> 
> We've made the decision though to not worry and focus on our holiday and just make it a hell of a good one!!  So I guess its back to the machine as I have loads still to do.
> 
> Love to you all XXXX


beautiful pictures!  Hope is just too cute for words!!!!!!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Clared said:


> Can you use the ones she has as a base pattern and then modify it?



Not really, she is 8hrs from me. They would have to pay to ship it, and i know my aunt is so busy these days, I dont want to ask her to do anything more. I was thinking if I found one online, maybe I could buy that, copy it, modify it the way I want...but I dont want to have to draw the neckline part....


----------



## teresajoy

Shameless Plug!!!!

I updated my Trip Report


Finally!!!


----------



## teresajoy

minnie2 said:


> Teresa, I am so glad I didn't offend you and I really wasn't trying to give pity that wasn't my intent.  I am sorry it sounded that way.
> I enjoy hearing other sides to things and learning about new things.



You really are so very sweet.  



Clared said:


> Phew - I go away for a week and you guys go into hyper drive!!!  There are (as usual) something absolutely stunning outfits, bags, crayon rolls etc posted.
> 
> We've been away for a few days to Dartmouth in Devon and I thought you might appreciate some photos....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were staying in one of the houses with the pointed roofs to the left of the main building (which are apartments now)
> 
> And this was Hope's first trip to the beach...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news is DH could be made redundant  If I say he works for a bank, I guess I don't need to say anything else.  I work for a Building Society which I guess are closer to your Credit Unions which are closer but hopefully far enough away that we won't be badly affected.
> 
> We've made the decision though to not worry and focus on our holiday and just make it a hell of a good one!!  So I guess its back to the machine as I have loads still to do.
> 
> Love to you all XXXX




Oh my goodness, that is just breathtaking!!!!! WoW! Thank you so much for sharing the pictures!

I am sorry about your DH's job situation. I think you guys have a very good attitude though.  


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Help Needed!!
> 
> My Aunt has asked me to help. My Grandmother is having difficulty with the adult bibs she has- she can't fasten the velcro behind her neck. My Aunt wondered if magnets might work...
> She does NOT want anything that pulls over her heard.
> So I need to find a pattern for an adult bib and then I can modify it. I was even thinking of having it fasten on the shoulder (like kids Bumkins bibs) and adding a "catch-all" to the bottom edge.
> Can someone help me find a pattern? I have been trying to google, but keep just finding stuff for sale.
> Id sketch what I want and take a picture- except DH is gone this whole week to CA and took the camera with him.



Would something like a smock work? I'm thinking of the bibs my kids use to have that they would slide their arms into combined with like a painting smock. Does that make sense? I would often not tie the bibs like that, just slip their arms in.


----------



## NaeNae

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Help Needed!!
> 
> My Aunt has asked me to help. My Grandmother is having difficulty with the adult bibs she has- she can't fasten the velcro behind her neck. My Aunt wondered if magnets might work...
> She does NOT want anything that pulls over her heard.
> So I need to find a pattern for an adult bib and then I can modify it. I was even thinking of having it fasten on the shoulder (like kids Bumkins bibs) and adding a "catch-all" to the bottom edge.
> Can someone help me find a pattern? I have been trying to google, but keep just finding stuff for sale.
> Id sketch what I want and take a picture- except DH is gone this whole week to CA and took the camera with him.



I googled and found this:
http://www.laurassewingstudio.com/Sewing/sewing.html
It has a free pattern that I think you could modify the neck to close on the side instead of the back.
Here is another one:
http://www.sewing.org/html/bibs.html
Hope this helps.


----------



## hogansteph

I am new to this board and couldn't even figure out how to post a new thread so I hope a few people see this and respond.....ok, long story short, my three year old daughter has been granted a wish trip to Disney world and of course we are all thrilled.  However, I got a call that it looks like we may be going October 15th!!!!! Hello, that is three and a half weekes away. Here is the catch....our wish daughter is one of quadruplets and we have a six year old son.  I REALLY want the girls to have circle skirts and another matching disney outfit but with less than a month, is it even possible to get them made?  I am not a great seemstress, but my Mom is fairly good.  With the hectic life of 5 kids does anyone have any suggestions to make the sewing as easy as possible but still totally adorable?  Any suggestions for what to make for my son?  Any suggestions would be great!

Thanks so much,
Stephanie


----------



## LouiesMama

BOUTIQUE BARGAIN ALERT!!!

A.C. Moore has Hanes 50/50 T's in TONS of colors (adult and kid sizes) priced at 5 for $10.  They are great for applique and reconstruction projects.  I stocked up!  

Also, Michael's has Jerzees brand Ts for the same price as A.C. Moore.  They also have nice ribbon spools (reg 3.99) for 1.87.


----------



## TarheelPrincess

teresajoy said:


> HEY T.! Let me introduce myself, my name is Teresa, I was born and raised a Jehovah's Witness! Still am.



Well, that makes us sisters. 

I am also a Jehovah's Witness and come to this thread every now and again to check out the outfits. Unfortunately, I can't sew, but can use paypal! 

It is so nice to see a friendly thread about JWs on a public board.


----------



## 2cutekidz

Beth E. (NJ) said:


> Hi gang! More amazing stuff being made -- I'm constantly wowed by the stuff you all produce. The best I ever did was the sunswirl mickey head t-shirts that you do with the flour and water.
> 
> So now my older daughter (age 13) wants an Alice in Wonderland dress for Halloween -- and has this idea that I can make it for her.



Are you wanting to make it yourself?  McCall 4948 is a good Alice pattern.  It comes in girls (3-8) and misses sizes (S - L) 



TarheelPrincess said:


> *Unfortunately, I can't sew, but can use paypal*!



LOL!!  That's how I started too!!  I can use Paypal with the best of them, and still do!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

TarheelPrincess said:


> Well, that makes us sisters.
> 
> I am also a Jehovah's Witness and come to this thread every now and again to check out the outfits. Unfortunately, I can't sew, but can use paypal!
> 
> It is so nice to see a friendly thread about JWs on a public board.


We don't bash each other here just because someone has a different belief system than others. We love all people.


----------



## mrsklamc

hogansteph said:


> I REALLY want the girls to have circle skirts and another matching disney outfit but with less than a month, is it even possible to get them made?  I am not a great seemstress, but my Mom is fairly good.  With the hectic life of 5 kids does anyone have any suggestions to make the sewing as easy as possible but still totally adorable?  Any suggestions for what to make for my son?  Any suggestions would be great!
> 
> Thanks so much,
> Stephanie



Welcome to the DIS! There are a lot of variables as to whether that's possible. Is your mom willing to help?

For ideas, I would start with youcanmakethis.com

Everyone here is very helpful if you have questions.


----------



## bigdisgrandma

Hi everybody, we are back from WDW and an absolutely incredible wish trip.  I am hoping to get the TR posted pretty quick but we have 1200 pictures to sort through to get in sync with the words so it is taking a little longer...patience please.

I did want to thank you all again for the wonderful outfits and things that you sent to Karlyn, Gabby and Brody.  We received so many comments on how wonderful they were.  Probably the funniest experience was when the girls wore the Minnie Mouse outfits to Hollywood Studios.  They were the one Jeanne made and the one that Sally sent that she had made for Kirsta last year.  The girls were sitting in the stroller just after we went through the gate when a large group of adult tourists from Brazil saw them.  All of a sudden, the girls were surrounded by dozens of Brazilian grandmas and grandpas all taking pictures and videos of them in their minnie dresses.  It was so cute.  I can just imagine those folks going back to Brazil and showing their pictures to their family and friends.  "See what we saw at Disney World!" 

I will really try to get things posted soon.  I also have so much to catch up with on this thread...

Denise


----------



## jessica52877

LouiesMama said:


> BOUTIQUE BARGAIN ALERT!!!
> 
> A.C. Moore has Hanes 50/50 T's in TONS of colors (adult and kid sizes) priced at 5 for $10.  They are great for applique and reconstruction projects.  I stocked up!
> 
> Also, Michael's has Jerzees brand Ts for the same price as A.C. Moore.  They also have nice ribbon spools (reg 3.99) for 1.87.




Do you like these? I have always found the quality of the ones I bought horrible (both the hanes and jerzees). I have found a different weight and material of hanes I love though.


----------



## twob4him

HeatherSue said:


> My kids have been sleeping on theirs for the last 2 nights, so they're a little wrinkly. Sawyer has decided he likes his, but when I first gave it to him, he said "No!" and threw it on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (that's a small peek at my new sewing room for yah)




Very cute!!! I love the fonts! And what we really need to see now are pics of the NEW SEWING ROOM!!!!!!!


----------



## sahm1000

Hey Everybody!

We are back!  Got in last night and of course now we are busy unpacking, getting Oscar from the kennel, going to the grocery store, laundry, etc.!  Getting ready to go on vacation is so much more fun than coming back.  It doesn't feel like work going and getting ready but coming back is definitely work.

We had a great vacation though.  One little mishap though and I am really bummed about it.  My DH accidentally left our camera bag on the bus coming back from MGM (or Hollywood studios, whatever) and we have been unable to find it.  We called the bus, looked in lost and found, filed a lost report, everything.  I am assuming now (since it was Sunday night this happened) that someone found a nice camera and decided to keep it  .  Of course they got a great set  up too, it had an extra zoom lense in the case, another 2 gb memory card, an extra lithium battery, battery charger, my cell phone charger and of course my digital Rebel XT.  As much as it stinks that someone has my camera, I am really upset that they got all of my pictures.  I could actually live with the camera being gone if they would just give me my pictures back!  That part of it really bummed me out.  Other than that we had a great time.  Just not too many pictures of outfits, just what photopass took  .  I am thankful though that we decided to leave the camcorder at home otherwise that would have been in the camera bag too.  

I am not even going to try to catch up since I've been gone.  I've seen all of the Vida dresses and I love them!  Now I guess I need to get started on Halloween for my girls!  And I am really excited to do a Big Wish,  I haven't done one yet and I am excited to do one but I only have girl patterns but I will have to invest in a boy one I guess!


----------



## longaberger_lara

Clared said:


> Phew - I go away for a week and you guys go into hyper drive!!!  There are (as usual) something absolutely stunning outfits, bags, crayon rolls etc posted.
> 
> We've been away for a few days to Dartmouth in Devon and I thought you might appreciate some photos....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were staying in one of the houses with the pointed roofs to the left of the main building (which are apartments now)
> 
> And this was Hope's first trip to the beach...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news is DH could be made redundant  If I say he works for a bank, I guess I don't need to say anything else.  I work for a Building Society which I guess are closer to your Credit Unions which are closer but hopefully far enough away that we won't be badly affected.
> 
> We've made the decision though to not worry and focus on our holiday and just make it a hell of a good one!!  So I guess its back to the machine as I have loads still to do.
> 
> Love to you all XXXX



That is just gorgeous!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## CastleCreations

HeatherSue said:


> I finished the rest of the pillowcases for the Big Give and my kids yesterday.  I figured out that I could do the outline of the letters instead of filling them in and it's a lot quicker! So, these went together pretty fast.  I got a little lazy towards the end and stopped pressing my seams as I went.  So, they don't look real "crisp".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually found a Spongebob font for the Spongebob pillowcases.  Someone had posted a link to a font site on here before and that's where I got it.  It was either Teresa or Denise that posted it, I think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids have been sleeping on theirs for the last 2 nights, so they're a little wrinkly. Sawyer has decided he likes his, but when I first gave it to him, he said "No!" and threw it on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (that's a small peek at my new sewing room for yah)



Hey Heather...Ireland would love one of your pillowcases...Hint Hink...Wink Wink...I happen to know first hand that she is a huge spongebob fan...


----------



## Stephres

HeatherSue said:


>



Hey, now Sawyer's pillow can match Jacob's shirt. Jacob was playing with his magic 8 ball and asked it if Tessa has kissed any pizza guys lately. "It is decidedly so!"  

Great job on the pillowcases; I'm so glad Sawyer changed his mind about it!


----------



## LisaZoe

Wow, lots of cute things being shared. We've been pretty busy here with back to school night, soccer, etc. 

I've been able to get some sewing done, luckily. I made these for a little girl who should be at WDW right now. Her mom wanted a set for her to wear to Cape May and we found a photo of Minnie there so I used her outfit as inspiration. Of course it wouldn't be complete without Minnie on it somewhere. My camera did not do justice to the colors, unfortunately.






The little girl also loves Fairy Godmother so I got to make a cute little Vida dress for her.





This is another Vida made for fun and to use up some remnants from past projects. I have the Feliz pattern now but I'm just not ready to move on yet.


----------



## Stephres

LisaZoe said:


>



We used to go to Cape May a lot so I have many scrapbooking pages that look like that dress! It is a lot harder to appliqué than paper piece unfortunately!  

Only you would do a vida for fun with scraps. Sigh...someday I will be as quick as Lisa...


----------



## sohappy

Love all of the stuff posted recently, all of the Vidas (I am doing everything I can not to buy this pattern- I don't have a girl!!!), love the pillowcases (making me want to upgrade my embroidery machine), too much cute stuff to comment.  

I wanted to pop on and share a few pics of Jackson's birthday.  He had a camp rock party.  I cased/cabed (depending on how you look at it), mytwotinks and jham's guitar shirt.  I made the cupcakes (microphones) too.  Unforch, all of this happened as tornadoes touched down all around us.  Did I mention that it was at a pavillion in a park!!!  J had a great time though and that was all that mattered.  I didn't take a pic of the 30!! colored pencil roll ups that I made.  This is in addition to the 31 crayon roll ups for Cooper's class.  I am soooo done with those for a while!  So on to the pics

Cooper and his shirt





Jackson and his shirt and cupcake





you can tell it is a cupcake in an ice cream cone in this one because of the angle.  My dad cut construction paper and covered the cones.  My plan was fondant, but time was short.


----------



## twob4him

sohappy said:


> Love all of the stuff posted recently, all of the Vidas (I am doing everything I can not to buy this pattern- I don't have a girl!!!), love the pillowcases (making me want to upgrade my embroidery machine), too much cute stuff to comment.
> 
> I wanted to pop on and share a few pics of Jackson's birthday.  He had a camp rock party.  I cased/cabed (depending on how you look at it), mytwotinks and jham's guitar shirt.  I made the cupcakes (microphones) too.  Unforch, all of this happened as tornadoes touched down all around us.  Did I mention that it was at a pavillion in a park!!!  J had a great time though and that was all that mattered.  I didn't take a pic of the 30!! colored pencil roll ups that I made.  This is in addition to the 31 crayon roll ups for Cooper's class.  I am soooo done with those for a while!  So on to the pics
> 
> Cooper and his shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson and his shirt and cupcake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can tell it is a cupcake in an ice cream cone in this one because of the angle.  My dad cut construction paper and covered the cones.  My plan was fondant, but time was short.



Happy Birthday Jackson!!!!    Very cute tops and cupcakes....quite creative!!! Love it!


----------



## LouiesMama

jessica52877 said:


> Do you like these? I have always found the quality of the ones I bought horrible (both the hanes and jerzees). I have found a different weight and material of hanes I love though.



The A.C. Moore ones seem pretty nice.  Some of the colors had a kind of a rough feel, but the ones I picked up for DH and Lou were very soft, and had nice topstitching.  I figure for 2 bucks, it is hard to go wrong  .

I've noticed the Jerzees are a bit yuckish as far as texture goes, but come in some fun colors.  For something that would only get worn a few times, I think they would be fine.


----------



## teresajoy

TarheelPrincess said:


> Well, that makes us sisters.
> 
> I am also a Jehovah's Witness and come to this thread every now and again to check out the outfits. Unfortunately, I can't sew, but can use paypal!
> 
> It is so nice to see a friendly thread about JWs on a public board.



      
I am always so excited to meet other Witnesses on here!!!! 

This is a very friendly group, you should stick around! Have you met Cheeseball ?(she's a Witness Disboutiquer too)



bigdisgrandma said:


> Hi everybody, we are back from WDW and an absolutely incredible wish trip.  I am hoping to get the TR posted pretty quick but we have 1200 pictures to sort through to get in sync with the words so it is taking a little longer...patience please.
> 
> I did want to thank you all again for the wonderful outfits and things that you sent to Karlyn, Gabby and Brody.  We received so many comments on how wonderful they were.  Probably the funniest experience was when the girls wore the Minnie Mouse outfits to Hollywood Studios.  They were the one Jeanne made and the one that Sally sent that she had made for Kirsta last year.  The girls were sitting in the stroller just after we went through the gate when a large group of adult tourists from Brazil saw them.  All of a sudden, the girls were surrounded by dozens of Brazilian grandmas and grandpas all taking pictures and videos of them in their minnie dresses.  It was so cute.  I can just imagine those folks going back to Brazil and showing their pictures to their family and friends.  "See what we saw at Disney World!"
> 
> I will really try to get things posted soon.  I also have so much to catch up with on this thread...
> 
> Denise


It's glad to have you back!!!! I'm excited you can post over here now! We can't wait to read your TR! 



twob4him said:


> Very cute!!! I love the fonts! And what we really need to see now are pics of the NEW SEWING ROOM!!!!!!!


The sewing room is really nice!  


sahm1000 said:


> Hey Everybody!
> 
> We are back!  Got in last night and of course now we are busy unpacking, getting Oscar from the kennel, going to the grocery store, laundry, etc.!  Getting ready to go on vacation is so much more fun than coming back.  It doesn't feel like work going and getting ready but coming back is definitely work.
> 
> We had a great vacation though.  One little mishap though and I am really bummed about it.  My DH accidentally left our camera bag on the bus coming back from MGM (or Hollywood studios, whatever) and we have been unable to find it.  We called the bus, looked in lost and found, filed a lost report, everything.  I am assuming now (since it was Sunday night this happened) that someone found a nice camera and decided to keep it  .  Of course they got a great set  up too, it had an extra zoom lense in the case, another 2 gb memory card, an extra lithium battery, battery charger, my cell phone charger and of course my digital Rebel XT.  As much as it stinks that someone has my camera, I am really upset that they got all of my pictures.  I could actually live with the camera being gone if they would just give me my pictures back!  That part of it really bummed me out.  Other than that we had a great time.  Just not too many pictures of outfits, just what photopass took  .  I am thankful though that we decided to leave the camcorder at home otherwise that would have been in the camera bag too.
> 
> I am not even going to try to catch up since I've been gone.  I've seen all of the Vida dresses and I love them!  Now I guess I need to get started on Halloween for my girls!  And I am really excited to do a Big Wish,  I haven't done one yet and I am excited to do one but I only have girl patterns but I will have to invest in a boy one I guess!


OH NO BENITA!!!! I'm so sorry you lost your camera! There is still a chance it could show up. I hope it does.

I hope you had a nice time though, and at least you have your Photopass picures.  



sohappy said:


>


The shirts and cupcakes turned out great!!!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

LisaZoe said:


> The little girl also loves Fairy Godmother so I got to make a cute little Vida dress for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is another Vida made for fun and to use up some remnants from past projects. I have the Feliz pattern now but I'm just not ready to move on yet.


These are all so pretty. As soon as I can I am going to get that Vida pattern.



sahm1000 said:


> Hey Everybody!
> 
> We are back!  Got in last night and of course now we are busy unpacking, getting Oscar from the kennel, going to the grocery store, laundry, etc.!  Getting ready to go on vacation is so much more fun than coming back.  It doesn't feel like work going and getting ready but coming back is definitely work.
> 
> We had a great vacation though.  One little mishap though and I am really bummed about it.  My DH accidentally left our camera bag on the bus coming back from MGM (or Hollywood studios, whatever) and we have been unable to find it.  We called the bus, looked in lost and found, filed a lost report, everything.  I am assuming now (since it was Sunday night this happened) that someone found a nice camera and decided to keep it  .  Of course they got a great set  up too, it had an extra zoom lense in the case, another 2 gb memory card, an extra lithium battery, battery charger, my cell phone charger and of course my digital Rebel XT.  As much as it stinks that someone has my camera, I am really upset that they got all of my pictures.  I could actually live with the camera being gone if they would just give me my pictures back!  That part of it really bummed me out.  Other than that we had a great time.  Just not too many pictures of outfits, just what photopass took  .  I am thankful though that we decided to leave the camcorder at home otherwise that would have been in the camera bag too.
> 
> I am not even going to try to catch up since I've been gone.  I've seen all of the Vida dresses and I love them!  Now I guess I need to get started on Halloween for my girls!  And I am really excited to do a Big Wish,  I haven't done one yet and I am excited to do one but I only have girl patterns but I will have to invest in a boy one I guess!


I'm happy to hear that you had a great time. I am also sorry to hear that you lost your camera and all of those memories. Maybe it will get turned in and Disney will return it to you.



sohappy said:


> Love all of the stuff posted recently, all of the Vidas (I am doing everything I can not to buy this pattern- I don't have a girl!!!), love the pillowcases (making me want to upgrade my embroidery machine), too much cute stuff to comment.
> 
> I wanted to pop on and share a few pics of Jackson's birthday.  He had a camp rock party.  I cased/cabed (depending on how you look at it), mytwotinks and jham's guitar shirt.  I made the cupcakes (microphones) too.  Unforch, all of this happened as tornadoes touched down all around us.  Did I mention that it was at a pavillion in a park!!!  J had a great time though and that was all that mattered.  I didn't take a pic of the 30!! colored pencil roll ups that I made.  This is in addition to the 31 crayon roll ups for Cooper's class.  I am soooo done with those for a while!  So on to the pics
> 
> Cooper and his shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson and his shirt and cupcake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can tell it is a cupcake in an ice cream cone in this one because of the angle.  My dad cut construction paper and covered the cones.  My plan was fondant, but time was short.


Jackson and Cooper are so cute and I love those shirts. The cupcakes look cute too.


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Lisa, stunning as usual!  Love the Fairy Godmother one!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Have you seen the new trailer for HSM 3?  Gabriella was unavailable for the movie. Leighanna however was! Check out my grown baby! 
http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/zA23HoR0eCJmOtw6


----------



## Tinka_Belle

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Have you seen the new trailer for HSM 3?  Gabriella was unavailable for the movie. Leighanna however was! Check out my grown baby!
> http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/zA23HoR0eCJmOtw6


That is too cute!! I will have to do that for Jenna tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## LisaZoe

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Have you seen the new trailer for HSM 3?  Gabriella was unavailable for the movie. Leighanna however was! Check out my grown baby!
> http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/zA23HoR0eCJmOtw6



That is cute.  I'll have to do that for Zoe this weekend.

BTW - I'm assuming you made the cute white dress Leighanna is wearing.


----------



## disneymommieof2

I've pretty much in "lurk" mode lately but I couldn't "stay gone" any longer.  


jessica52877 said:


> Do you like these? I have always found the quality of the ones I bought horrible (both the hanes and jerzees). I have found a different weight and material of hanes I love though.


I am gonna second louiesmama. For something that only gets worn a few times I think they are a good bargain when they're on sale or I sometimes use a coupon. Those heavyweight hanes ones are really good there is another brand I have gotten for tie dye that are good too. I think it's called Gildans. I've gotten those from jiffy shirts . com


sahm1000 said:


> Hey Everybody!
> 
> We are back!  Got in last night and of course now we are busy unpacking, getting Oscar from the kennel, going to the grocery store, laundry, etc.!  Getting ready to go on vacation is so much more fun than coming back.  It doesn't feel like work going and getting ready but coming back is definitely work.
> 
> We had a great vacation though.  One little mishap though and I am really bummed about it.  My DH accidentally left our camera bag on the bus coming back from MGM (or Hollywood studios, whatever) and we have been unable to find it.  We called the bus, looked in lost and found, filed a lost report, everything.  I am assuming now (since it was Sunday night this happened) that someone found a nice camera and decided to keep it  .  Of course they got a great set  up too, it had an extra zoom lense in the case, another 2 gb memory card, an extra lithium battery, battery charger, my cell phone charger and of course my digital Rebel XT.  As much as it stinks that someone has my camera, I am really upset that they got all of my pictures.  I could actually live with the camera being gone if they would just give me my pictures back!  That part of it really bummed me out.  Other than that we had a great time.  Just not too many pictures of outfits, just what photopass took  .  I am thankful though that we decided to leave the camcorder at home otherwise that would have been in the camera bag too.
> 
> I am not even going to try to catch up since I've been gone.  I've seen all of the Vida dresses and I love them!  Now I guess I need to get started on Halloween for my girls!  And I am really excited to do a Big Wish,  I haven't done one yet and I am excited to do one but I only have girl patterns but I will have to invest in a boy one I guess!


 OH NO!! I hope someone turns it in and you get it back!! I hope you did alot of photopass pics! 


sohappy said:


> Love all of the stuff posted recently, all of the Vidas (I am doing everything I can not to buy this pattern- I don't have a girl!!!), love the pillowcases (making me want to upgrade my embroidery machine), too much cute stuff to comment.
> 
> I wanted to pop on and share a few pics of Jackson's birthday.  He had a camp rock party.  I cased/cabed (depending on how you look at it), mytwotinks and jham's guitar shirt.  I made the cupcakes (microphones) too.  Unforch, all of this happened as tornadoes touched down all around us.  Did I mention that it was at a pavillion in a park!!!  J had a great time though and that was all that mattered.  I didn't take a pic of the 30!! colored pencil roll ups that I made.  This is in addition to the 31 crayon roll ups for Cooper's class.  I am soooo done with those for a while!  So on to the pics
> 
> Cooper and his shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can tell it is a cupcake in an ice cream cone in this one because of the angle.  My dad cut construction paper and covered the cones.  My plan was fondant, but time was short.


How cute is he!?!?! What a great idea about the microphones! I hate when the weather doesn't cooperate with ours plans!!  Glad you guys were safe! Their shirts are great too! I love the heart!  


PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Have you seen the new trailer for HSM 3?  Gabriella was unavailable for the movie. Leighanna however was! Check out my grown baby!
> http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/zA23HoR0eCJmOtw6


   OMGoodness. I almost wet myself!! That is SOOO hilarious!! 

Heather- I'm sure the big give families are gonna love those pillow cases. They are great! I'm glad sawyer warmed up to his!  

Well I think Sophias got pink eye  so I'm gonna take her to the DR. in the morning so I better get to bed!  I swear that girl hasn't gotten into more things in her two years then lucas has in his 4 3/4! And she is still fearless!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

LisaZoe said:


> Wow, lots of cute things being shared. We've been pretty busy here with back to school night, soccer, etc.
> 
> I've been able to get some sewing done, luckily. I made these for a little girl who should be at WDW right now. Her mom wanted a set for her to wear to Cape May and we found a photo of Minnie there so I used her outfit as inspiration. Of course it wouldn't be complete without Minnie on it somewhere. My camera did not do justice to the colors, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little girl also loves Fairy Godmother so I got to make a cute little Vida dress for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is another Vida made for fun and to use up some remnants from past projects. I have the Feliz pattern now but I'm just not ready to move on yet.



I love them all, but my favorite is the minnie dress!  I can tell te colors are bright!  I want one for my trip!



sohappy said:


> Love all of the stuff posted recently, all of the Vidas (I am doing everything I can not to buy this pattern- I don't have a girl!!!), love the pillowcases (making me want to upgrade my embroidery machine), too much cute stuff to comment.
> 
> I wanted to pop on and share a few pics of Jackson's birthday.  He had a camp rock party.  I cased/cabed (depending on how you look at it), mytwotinks and jham's guitar shirt.  I made the cupcakes (microphones) too.  Unforch, all of this happened as tornadoes touched down all around us.  Did I mention that it was at a pavillion in a park!!!  J had a great time though and that was all that mattered.  I didn't take a pic of the 30!! colored pencil roll ups that I made.  This is in addition to the 31 crayon roll ups for Cooper's class.  I am soooo done with those for a while!  So on to the pics
> 
> Cooper and his shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson and his shirt and cupcake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can tell it is a cupcake in an ice cream cone in this one because of the angle.  My dad cut construction paper and covered the cones.  My plan was fondant, but time was short.



The looked like they enjoyed themselves!  Love the t-shirts and the cupcakes are cute!  Very creative!


----------



## sohappy

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Have you seen the new trailer for HSM 3?  Gabriella was unavailable for the movie. Leighanna however was! Check out my grown baby!
> http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/zA23HoR0eCJmOtw6



Too funny!  J said "that's a really pretty Gabriella"


----------



## Stephres

twob4him said:


> Very cute!!! I love the fonts! And what we really need to see now are pics of the NEW SEWING ROOM!!!!!!!



I agree!  



sahm1000 said:


> We had a great vacation though.  One little mishap though and I am really bummed about it.  My DH accidentally left our camera bag on the bus coming back from MGM (or Hollywood studios, whatever) and we have been unable to find it.  We called the bus, looked in lost and found, filed a lost report, everything.  I am assuming now (since it was Sunday night this happened) that someone found a nice camera and decided to keep it  .  Of course they got a great set  up too, it had an extra zoom lense in the case, another 2 gb memory card, an extra lithium battery, battery charger, my cell phone charger and of course my digital Rebel XT.  As much as it stinks that someone has my camera, I am really upset that they got all of my pictures.  I could actually live with the camera being gone if they would just give me my pictures back!  That part of it really bummed me out.  Other than that we had a great time.  Just not too many pictures of outfits, just what photopass took  .  I am thankful though that we decided to leave the camcorder at home otherwise that would have been in the camera bag too.



I am so sorry about the camera; I hope it will turn up. Glad you're back!



sohappy said:


>



I love those shirts: Jackson and Cooper look so cute! Handsome, I mean! It looks like the party was a success despite the weather.


----------



## minnie2

hogansteph said:


> I am new to this board and couldn't even figure out how to post a new thread so I hope a few people see this and respond.....ok, long story short, my three year old daughter has been granted a wish trip to Disney world and of course we are all thrilled.  However, I got a call that it looks like we may be going October 15th!!!!! Hello, that is three and a half weekes away. Here is the catch....our wish daughter is one of quadruplets and we have a six year old son.  I REALLY want the girls to have circle skirts and another matching disney outfit but with less than a month, is it even possible to get them made?  I am not a great seemstress, but my Mom is fairly good.  With the hectic life of 5 kids does anyone have any suggestions to make the sewing as easy as possible but still totally adorable?  Any suggestions for what to make for my son?  Any suggestions would be great!
> 
> Thanks so much,
> Stephanie


Welcome!  I am tired just thinking of 5 kids!   I think it could be done.  Defiantly check out you can make this!  



Tinka_Belle said:


> We don't bash each other here just because someone has a different belief system than others. We love all people.


  


sahm1000 said:


> Hey Everybody!
> 
> We are back!  Got in last night and of course now we are busy unpacking, getting Oscar from the kennel, going to the grocery store, laundry, etc.!  Getting ready to go on vacation is so much more fun than coming back.  It doesn't feel like work going and getting ready but coming back is definitely work.
> 
> We had a great vacation though.  One little mishap though and I am really bummed about it.  My DH accidentally left our camera bag on the bus coming back from MGM (or Hollywood studios, whatever) and we have been unable to find it.  We called the bus, looked in lost and found, filed a lost report, everything.  I am assuming now (since it was Sunday night this happened) that someone found a nice camera and decided to keep it  .  Of course they got a great set  up too, it had an extra zoom lense in the case, another 2 gb memory card, an extra lithium battery, battery charger, my cell phone charger and of course my digital Rebel XT.  As much as it stinks that someone has my camera, I am really upset that they got all of my pictures.  I could actually live with the camera being gone if they would just give me my pictures back!  That part of it really bummed me out.  Other than that we had a great time.  Just not too many pictures of outfits, just what photopass took  .  I am thankful though that we decided to leave the camcorder at home otherwise that would have been in the camera bag too.
> 
> I am not even going to try to catch up since I've been gone.  I've seen all of the Vida dresses and I love them!  Now I guess I need to get started on Halloween for my girls!  And I am really excited to do a Big Wish,  I haven't done one yet and I am excited to do one but I only have girl patterns but I will have to invest in a boy one I guess!


OH NO!  I am so sorry about the camera!  I agree I would be more upset about the pictures.  glad you have the photopass ones though.



LisaZoe said:


> Wow, lots of cute things being shared. We've been pretty busy here with back to school night, soccer, etc.
> 
> I've been able to get some sewing done, luckily. I made these for a little girl who should be at WDW right now. Her mom wanted a set for her to wear to Cape May and we found a photo of Minnie there so I used her outfit as inspiration. Of course it wouldn't be complete without Minnie on it somewhere. My camera did not do justice to the colors, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little girl also loves Fairy Godmother so I got to make a cute little Vida dress for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is another Vida made for fun and to use up some remnants from past projects. I have the Feliz pattern now but I'm just not ready to move on yet.


WONDERFUL!  LOVE LOVE LOVE the Minnie one!



sohappy said:


> Love all of the stuff posted recently, all of the Vidas (I am doing everything I can not to buy this pattern- I don't have a girl!!!), love the pillowcases (making me want to upgrade my embroidery machine), too much cute stuff to comment.
> 
> I wanted to pop on and share a few pics of Jackson's birthday.  He had a camp rock party.  I cased/cabed (depending on how you look at it), mytwotinks and jham's guitar shirt.  I made the cupcakes (microphones) too.  Unforch, all of this happened as tornadoes touched down all around us.  Did I mention that it was at a pavillion in a park!!!  J had a great time though and that was all that mattered.  I didn't take a pic of the 30!! colored pencil roll ups that I made.  This is in addition to the 31 crayon roll ups for Cooper's class.  I am soooo done with those for a while!  So on to the pics
> 
> Cooper and his shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson and his shirt and cupcake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can tell it is a cupcake in an ice cream cone in this one because of the angle.  My dad cut construction paper and covered the cones.  My plan was fondant, but time was short.


 how cute your boys are!  Love the microphone idea!   Nikki is having a Hannah Montana party and  since she has to be Gluten free I have to make her cake.  I can't find Gluten Free ice cream cones  so I wonder how I can make them with out it.  hum need to think about this one.  any suggestions?  Of course if you don't mind me casing your cup cakes?



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Have you seen the new trailer for HSM 3?  Gabriella was unavailable for the movie. Leighanna however was! Check out my grown baby!
> http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/zA23HoR0eCJmOtw6


 She is much prettier the Gabriella is!  Too funny!


----------



## eyor44

LouiesMama said:


> BOUTIQUE BARGAIN ALERT!!!
> 
> A.C. Moore has Hanes 50/50 T's in TONS of colors (adult and kid sizes) priced at 5 for $10.  They are great for applique and reconstruction projects.  I stocked up!
> 
> Also, Michael's has Jerzees brand Ts for the same price as A.C. Moore.  They also have nice ribbon spools (reg 3.99) for 1.87.



Does the Jerzee brand do as well for iron-ons as the Hanes? We don't have an AC Moore, but am going to be by Michael's tomorrow.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

TarheelPrincess said:


> Well, that makes us sisters.
> 
> I am also a Jehovah's Witness and come to this thread every now and again to check out the outfits. Unfortunately, I can't sew, but can use paypal!
> 
> It is so nice to see a friendly thread about JWs on a public board.



Hi! Welcome, as all have said...best friendly place you will find is right here!

So, where are you in NC?  My sister is JW too.  I'm not.  

TERESA!  Thanks for sharing all your info!  Again, as we have talked, education on each other really helps. I know it has helped me and my sister.  She is going thru a bad time right now though.  Her oldest son has decided to step away from any and all churches!  We aren't sure what is going on there...I hope he will find his spot somewhere.  He doesn't say it has anything to do with JW, he just wants to "spread his wings".  He is a senior in HS, so I guess this is normal for most kids this age? TEENAGERS! 





PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Have you seen the new trailer for HSM 3?  Gabriella was unavailable for the movie. Leighanna however was! Check out my grown baby!
> http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/zA23HoR0eCJmOtw6



   Too funny!


----------



## LouiesMama

Ok, get ready for too many skorts on the floor!










The flouncy versions (circle skirt bottom)










The pleated versions










And the ruffled versions!

The pics don't really do them justice, especially with the shiny ruffled ones.  I made the peasants out of silk dupioni, which wasn't bad to work with on the sewing machine, but for some reason gave my serger fits.

I still need to sew in tags and trim up the hanging threads etc. before I can send them off to the cute little models.  I also need to make some sashes for the peasants.  I attempted making them out of gold lame and it was a disaster!  DH wants to go to Ocean City this weekend, so I have to madly clean and do many many piles of laundry in the next few hours - ack!  It is going to be so hard for me to sit on the beach when I really want to finish up all this sewing!!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

LouiesMama said:


> Ok, get ready for too many skorts on the floor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flouncy versions (circle skirt bottom)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pleated versions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the ruffled versions!
> 
> The pics don't really do them justice, especially with the shiny ruffled ones.  I made the peasants out of silk dupioni, which wasn't bad to work with on the sewing machine, but for some reason gave my serger fits.
> 
> I still need to sew in tags and trim up the hanging threads etc. before I can send them off to the cute little models.  DH wants to go to Ocean City this weekend, so I have to madly clean and do many many piles of laundry in the next few hours - ack!  It is going to be so hard for me to sit on the beach when I really want to finish up all this sewing!!!



I LOVE THEM ALL!!!!!  SO very cute, as always!

Oh have fun...not with the cleaning...that's never fun!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

sohappy said:


> Cooper and his shirt



Very cute shirts!  I really like those cupcakes too.  I've seen them made in ice cream cones before, but not used as microphones - great idea!
I'm glad ya'll were ok during those tornadoes.  I was at work & we got to herd everyone in the library under the stair in the children's dept.  It was loads of fun, let me tell you.



LouiesMama said:


> Ok, get ready for too many skorts on the floor!



Love them!  Those are great!  I love all the options.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

I wanted to share the horrible day my children had yesterday.  They, once a month, allow the kids to not wear uniforms to school.  My sweet babies wanted to wear somthing that Mommy made.  I told them to wait, because I could make them somthing not so Disney-fied to wear next time.  But they insisted.  So they picked out their Nemo outfits...nothing too special, just shorts with orange shirts.  




They even wanted to match each other.  I worried...I know kids! 

So Katie got in the van yesterday afternoon and said, "Mom, the kids made fun of my shorts!  They said they looked like I was wearing Patrick's underwear!" 

Patrick said, "Yep, then they asked why did I match her!" 

Then they told me they loved their clothes. 

UGH!  Somedays!  So, now that I know when the next day is coming, I will make them something extra special.  Something that will not stand out as homemade and too kiddish.  I feel great that my kids love me and appreciate the sewing.  I hate that kids can be so mean.  My kids, are KIDS.  They enjoy being kids and have no desire to grow up to fast...I plan on them enjoying it too!  It will all be over too soon!


----------



## minnie2

LouiesMama said:


> Ok, get ready for too many skorts on the floor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flouncy versions (circle skirt bottom)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pleated versions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the ruffled versions!
> 
> The pics don't really do them justice, especially with the shiny ruffled ones.  I made the peasants out of silk dupioni, which wasn't bad to work with on the sewing machine, but for some reason gave my serger fits.
> 
> I still need to sew in tags and trim up the hanging threads etc. before I can send them off to the cute little models.  I also need to make some sashes for the peasants.  I attempted making them out of gold lame and it was a disaster!  DH wants to go to Ocean City this weekend, so I have to madly clean and do many many piles of laundry in the next few hours - ack!  It is going to be so hard for me to sit on the beach when I really want to finish up all this sewing!!!


LOVE THEM!  I volunteer Nikki to wear the cheer one!  She is my little  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I wanted to share the horrible day my children had yesterday.  They, once a month, allow the kids to not wear uniforms to school.  My sweet babies wanted to wear somthing that Mommy made.  I told them to wait, because I could make them somthing not so Disney-fied to wear next time.  But they insisted.  So they picked out their Nemo outfits...nothing too special, just shorts with orange shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They even wanted to match each other.  I worried...I know kids!
> 
> So Katie got in the van yesterday afternoon and said, "Mom, the kids made fun of my shorts!  They said they looked like I was wearing Patrick's underwear!"
> 
> Patrick said, "Yep, then they asked why did I match her!"
> 
> Then they told me they loved their clothes.
> 
> UGH!  Somedays!  So, now that I know when the next day is coming, I will make them something extra special.  Something that will not stand out as homemade and too kiddish.  I feel great that my kids love me and appreciate the sewing.  I hate that kids can be so mean.  My kids, are KIDS.  They enjoy being kids and have no desire to grow up to fast...I plan on them enjoying it too!  It will all be over too soon!


That is awful!  Those outfits are simply wonderful!  I am sorry they had such a rough day yesterday.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

LouiesMama said:


> Ok, get ready for too many skorts on the floor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flouncy versions (circle skirt bottom)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pleated versions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the ruffled versions!
> 
> The pics don't really do them justice, especially with the shiny ruffled ones.  I made the peasants out of silk dupioni, which wasn't bad to work with on the sewing machine, but for some reason gave my serger fits.
> 
> I still need to sew in tags and trim up the hanging threads etc. before I can send them off to the cute little models.  I also need to make some sashes for the peasants.  I attempted making them out of gold lame and it was a disaster!  DH wants to go to Ocean City this weekend, so I have to madly clean and do many many piles of laundry in the next few hours - ack!  It is going to be so hard for me to sit on the beach when I really want to finish up all this sewing!!!


Those are adorable!! Are all of those going to be included with the pattern? Because if they are then I know that I will be buying that pattern.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I wanted to share the horrible day my children had yesterday.  They, once a month, allow the kids to not wear uniforms to school.  My sweet babies wanted to wear somthing that Mommy made.  I told them to wait, because I could make them somthing not so Disney-fied to wear next time.  But they insisted.  So they picked out their Nemo outfits...nothing too special, just shorts with orange shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They even wanted to match each other.  I worried...I know kids!
> 
> So Katie got in the van yesterday afternoon and said, "Mom, the kids made fun of my shorts!  They said they looked like I was wearing Patrick's underwear!"
> 
> Patrick said, "Yep, then they asked why did I match her!"
> 
> Then they told me they loved their clothes.
> 
> UGH!  Somedays!  So, now that I know when the next day is coming, I will make them something extra special.  Something that will not stand out as homemade and too kiddish.  I feel great that my kids love me and appreciate the sewing.  I hate that kids can be so mean.  My kids, are KIDS.  They enjoy being kids and have no desire to grow up to fast...I plan on them enjoying it too!  It will all be over too soon!


Kids can be so mean. You tell them that they look adorable.


----------



## kjbrown

LouiesMama said:


> Ok, get ready for too many skorts on the floor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flouncy versions (circle skirt bottom)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pleated versions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the ruffled versions!
> 
> The pics don't really do them justice, especially with the shiny ruffled ones.  I made the peasants out of silk dupioni, which wasn't bad to work with on the sewing machine, but for some reason gave my serger fits.
> 
> I still need to sew in tags and trim up the hanging threads etc. before I can send them off to the cute little models.  I also need to make some sashes for the peasants.  I attempted making them out of gold lame and it was a disaster!  DH wants to go to Ocean City this weekend, so I have to madly clean and do many many piles of laundry in the next few hours - ack!  It is going to be so hard for me to sit on the beach when I really want to finish up all this sewing!!!



Darn it!  Yet another pattern I'm going to have to buy.   I"m going to have to get a second job to buy all of these patterns and all the fabric to make these ADORABLE clothes!


----------



## t-beri

I am so sorry to have started a conversation about religion and I apologize! I wish that I'd used a different example.  I have had friends of MANY religions and am a bit of a student of religions. I like to learn about all of them.  I've had Muslim friends, evengelical friends, jewish friends, wiccan friends, buddhist friends....  Atheist friends and pagan friends.  I would never pity someone b/c of their religious decisions, and I know that one would hope that your children are able to feel a sense of pride but I have known plenty of friends who say that as children they DIDN'T  understand why they were different.  I've seen it in my son as our religious tendencies are not the main stream. So the fact of seperating out a student FOR ANY REASON, physical limitations, allergies whatever...is going to be a challenge for me to find a way to compensate for the difference.  That is all I was saying.  Not that I'd force someone to participate but I would worry that I was doing enough to compensate for the seperation.  That is just in my nature. I am a born and bred nuturer and worrier.

So we can all return to our regularly scheduled programming now.
...t.


----------



## HeatherSue

Clared said:


> Bad news is DH could be made redundant. If I say he works for a bank, I guess I don't need to say anything else.  I work for a Building Society which I guess are closer to your Credit Unions which are closer but hopefully far enough away that we won't be badly affected.
> 
> We've made the decision though to not worry and focus on our holiday and just make it a hell of a good one!!  So I guess its back to the machine as I have loads still to do.
> 
> Love to you all XXXX


WOW!!! It looks gorgeous there!! Hope looks absolutely adorable at the beach!

I'm sorry to hear about your husband's job.  I hope everything works out for the best. 



TarheelPrincess said:


> Well, that makes us sisters.
> 
> I am also a Jehovah's Witness and come to this thread every now and again to check out the outfits. Unfortunately, I can't sew, but can use paypal!
> 
> It is so nice to see a friendly thread about JWs on a public board.


Welcome!   I have seen people get really mean about Jehovah's Witnesses on other threads, but we have so many nice women (and man) on here!



bigdisgrandma said:


> Hi everybody, we are back from WDW and an absolutely incredible wish trip.  I am hoping to get the TR posted pretty quick but we have 1200 pictures to sort through to get in sync with the words so it is taking a little longer...patience please.
> 
> I did want to thank you all again for the wonderful outfits and things that you sent to Karlyn, Gabby and Brody.  We received so many comments on how wonderful they were.  Probably the funniest experience was when the girls wore the Minnie Mouse outfits to Hollywood Studios.  They were the one Jeanne made and the one that Sally sent that she had made for Kirsta last year.  The girls were sitting in the stroller just after we went through the gate when a large group of adult tourists from Brazil saw them.  All of a sudden, the girls were surrounded by dozens of Brazilian grandmas and grandpas all taking pictures and videos of them in their minnie dresses.  It was so cute.  I can just imagine those folks going back to Brazil and showing their pictures to their family and friends.  "See what we saw at Disney World!"
> 
> I will really try to get things posted soon.  I also have so much to catch up with on this thread...
> 
> Denise


Welcome back!! I can't wait to hear all about your trip!!



twob4him said:


> Very cute!!! I love the fonts! And what we really need to see now are pics of the NEW SEWING ROOM!!!!!!!


They're coming right up!



sahm1000 said:


> Hey Everybody!
> 
> We are back!  Got in last night and of course now we are busy unpacking, getting Oscar from the kennel, going to the grocery store, laundry, etc.!  Getting ready to go on vacation is so much more fun than coming back.  It doesn't feel like work going and getting ready but coming back is definitely work.
> 
> We had a great vacation though.  One little mishap though and I am really bummed about it.  My DH accidentally left our camera bag on the bus coming back from MGM (or Hollywood studios, whatever) and we have been unable to find it.  We called the bus, looked in lost and found, filed a lost report, everything.  I am assuming now (since it was Sunday night this happened) that someone found a nice camera and decided to keep it.  Of course they got a great set  up too, it had an extra zoom lense in the case, another 2 gb memory card, an extra lithium battery, battery charger, my cell phone charger and of course my digital Rebel XT.  As much as it stinks that someone has my camera, I am really upset that they got all of my pictures.  I could actually live with the camera being gone if they would just give me my pictures back!  That part of it really bummed me out.  Other than that we had a great time.  Just not too many pictures of outfits, just what photopass took.  I am thankful though that we decided to leave the camcorder at home otherwise that would have been in the camera bag too.
> 
> I am not even going to try to catch up since I've been gone.  I've seen all of the Vida dresses and I love them!  Now I guess I need to get started on Halloween for my girls!  And I am really excited to do a Big Wish,  I haven't done one yet and I am excited to do one but I only have girl patterns but I will have to invest in a boy one I guess!


Oh NO!!!!  I know exactly what you mean about being more upset about the pictures than the camera!  It's very possible that your camera will turn up.  Maybe whoever found it hadn't turned it in to lost and found yet.  Disney is VERY good about returning lost items to the rightful owner.  So, hopefully an honest person discovered your camera.  I'm glad your vacation was great besides that!  



CastleCreations said:


> Hey Heather...Ireland would love one of your pillowcases...Hint Hink...Wink Wink...I happen to know first hand that she is a huge spongebob fan...


Hmmm....what does Lexie like?



Stephres said:


> Hey, now Sawyer's pillow can match Jacob's shirt. Jacob was playing with his magic 8 ball and asked it if Tessa has kissed any pizza guys lately. "It is decidedly so!"
> 
> Great job on the pillowcases; I'm so glad Sawyer changed his mind about it!


As far as I know, Tessa has never kissed a pizza guy. 




sohappy said:


>


I love the shirts and the cupcakes!  It looks like so much fun!!  Have I mentioned lately how absolutely adorable your boys are? I have?  Well, they are!!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Have you seen the new trailer for HSM 3?  Gabriella was unavailable for the movie. Leighanna however was! Check out my grown baby!
> http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/zA23HoR0eCJmOtw6


 



disneymommieof2 said:


> Well I think Sophias got pink eye so I'm gonna take her to the DR. in the morning so I better get to bed!  I swear that girl hasn't gotten into more things in her two years then lucas has in his 4 3/4! And she is still fearless!


Poor Sophia!  I hope they get her eye cleared up!



LouiesMama said:


> Ok, get ready for too many skorts on the floor!


Wow, I'm so excited about this pattern!!  I absolutely love the little mittens applique and the whole ice skating theme!  

I was cracking up over your first comment about too many skirts on the floor.  I think it's probably a good thing that Louie has decided no to model them for you anymore! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I wanted to share the horrible day my children had yesterday.  They, once a month, allow the kids to not wear uniforms to school.  My sweet babies wanted to wear somthing that Mommy made.  I told them to wait, because I could make them somthing not so Disney-fied to wear next time.  But they insisted.  So they picked out their Nemo outfits...nothing too special, just shorts with orange shirts.
> 
> They even wanted to match each other.  I worried...I know kids!
> 
> So Katie got in the van yesterday afternoon and said, "Mom, the kids made fun of my shorts!  They said they looked like I was wearing Patrick's underwear!"
> 
> Patrick said, "Yep, then they asked why did I match her!"
> 
> Then they told me they loved their clothes.
> 
> UGH!  Somedays!  So, now that I know when the next day is coming, I will make them something extra special.  Something that will not stand out as homemade and too kiddish.  I feel great that my kids love me and appreciate the sewing.  I hate that kids can be so mean.  My kids, are KIDS.  They enjoy being kids and have no desire to grow up to fast...I plan on them enjoying it too!  It will all be over too soon!



That's just MEAN!  I think they look cute in their Nemo outfits!  You really have great kids, though.  They still say they like their outfits you made them.  So, they are not easily influenced by the opinion of others.  You're doing a great job, mom.

Tessa has wore "mommy-made" outfits about 7 times to school so far.  The only one who has commented on them is her bus driver!  Then, yesterday she wore a horse shirt we bought at The Children's Place for $3.50 and she said "All the girls said they loved it!"


----------



## HeatherSue

Hey T!  No need to apologize!  I don't think anyone was offended and we had a nice, mature discussion.  This was a great opportunity for people to learn about and understand someone of another religion.  It's all good!



t-beri said:


> I am so sorry to have started a conversation about religion and I apologize! I wish that I'd used a different example.  I have had friends of MANY religions and am a bit of a student of religions. I like to learn about all of them.  I've had Muslim friends, evengelical friends, jewish friends, wiccan friends, buddhist friends....  Atheist friends and pagan friends.  I would never pity someone b/c of their religious decisions, and I know that one would hope that your children are able to feel a sense of pride but I have known plenty of friends who say that as children they DIDN'T  understand why they were different.  I've seen it in my son as our religious tendencies are not the main stream. So the fact of seperating out a student FOR ANY REASON, physical limitations, allergies whatever...is going to be a challenge for me to find a way to compensate for the difference.  That is all I was saying.  Not that I'd force someone to participate but I would worry that I was doing enough to compensate for the seperation.  That is just in my nature. I am a born and bred nuturer and worrier.
> 
> So we can all return to our regularly scheduled programming now.
> ...t.


----------



## HeatherSue

I cleaned up my sewing room, just so I could take pictures for you all.  There was a huge pile of clothing that needs to be ironed on the ironing board, but you don't need to see that!  

I've really got to learn to use my new camera.  These turned out kinda blurry and I know it's a great camera.  So, it must be user error.

Here's the view from the doorway:





Closer up view of my Disney outlet finds.  I hope to decorate this room "Disney-ish".  This desk will hold my serger (and my poor neglected Brother cs6000i) once I get the one I have fixed, or buy a new one.





Here's "my" Viking Designer 1 and the tackle box Henry bought me 17 years ago to keep my sewing stuff in.





Here's the view from the window.  That door is to the bathroom and I'm not crazy about where I have the ironing board.  
I want to get a rolling chair and a mat to put on the floor for it to roll on.





The view from my sewing  desk.  I still need to get a cabinet to put the tv on.  The kids will come in here and watch a movie while I'm sewing sometimes.  I'm hoping to get a cabinet, or maybe a dresser with drawers so I can get rid of the plastic storage drawers.  I have my patterns in plastic boxes on top of it.  The drawers have thread, stabilizer, embellishments, etc... 
I bought a pants hanger to hold my ribbon rolls, but I need to get a second one.  Those doors go to an incredibly messy closet full of craft stuff, gift wrap, and pictures.  
The big roll of white paper that's leaning against the plastic drawers is paper intended to cover up windows on a car when you're painting (Henry paints cars).  It works great for drafting patterns, too!





Here is the view from my sewing chair out to the living area.  So, I can still see the kids.





Here's my favorite view- my fabric.  The bottom shelf on the right are items that need to be mended.  The shelf above that has some books and projects I need to complete.  The shelf above that is a lone piece of knit fabric.  I have 2 boxes of knits and "fancy" fabric that I still need to roll up onto comic book boards.  The top shelf holds t-shirts that I'm going to use for appliques eventually.





I cut my fabric on the floor (on a cutting mat, of course) and I like it that way.  I might get a foldable cutting table someday, but I kind of like having that open space in the room.


----------



## princessmom29

t-beri said:


> I am so sorry to have started a conversation about religion and I apologize! I wish that I'd used a different example.  I have had friends of MANY religions and am a bit of a student of religions. I like to learn about all of them.  I've had Muslim friends, evengelical friends, jewish friends, wiccan friends, buddhist friends....  Atheist friends and pagan friends.  I would never pity someone b/c of their religious decisions, and I know that one would hope that your children are able to feel a sense of pride but I have known plenty of friends who say that as children they DIDN'T  understand why they were different.  I've seen it in my son as our religious tendencies are not the main stream. So the fact of seperating out a student FOR ANY REASON, physical limitations, allergies whatever...is going to be a challenge for me to find a way to compensate for the difference.  That is all I was saying.  Not that I'd force someone to participate but I would worry that I was doing enough to compensate for the seperation.  That is just in my nature. I am a born and bred nuturer and worrier.
> 
> So we can all return to our regularly scheduled programming now.
> ...t.



T please don't be sorry. It gave me an opppourtunity to learn somehing new!!!!


----------



## NaeNae

LouiesMama said:


> Ok, get ready for too many skorts on the floor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flouncy versions (circle skirt bottom)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pleated versions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the ruffled versions!
> 
> The pics don't really do them justice, especially with the shiny ruffled ones.  I made the peasants out of silk dupioni, which wasn't bad to work with on the sewing machine, but for some reason gave my serger fits.
> 
> I still need to sew in tags and trim up the hanging threads etc. before I can send them off to the cute little models.  I also need to make some sashes for the peasants.  I attempted making them out of gold lame and it was a disaster!  DH wants to go to Ocean City this weekend, so I have to madly clean and do many many piles of laundry in the next few hours - ack!  It is going to be so hard for me to sit on the beach when I really want to finish up all this sewing!!!



OMG Carla those skirts are just too cute.  I can't wait until the pattern comes out.  Looks like another one I need to buy.


----------



## t-beri

Just in case anyone is considering making the Faith double layer top...I have a few tips. 
1. She has you hem the 4 seperate pieces for the 2 layers first.  Please ask me WHY I didn't see this as a problem and waited until I sewed the side seams to hem..b/c  hey, she wrote the pattern, I just do what I'm told!

So now since the hems lined up a FRACTION of an inch off (showing the serged side seam) once I sewed the sides up I am now rehemming the pieces.

2. If you are looking at the way she says to do the straps thinking "wouldn't it be easier to sew a tube (like CARLA)?  YES IT IS. I kept thinking that there must be a reason to do the straps this way but they are SOOO bulky I am going to redo them b/c I can't imagine they will make a very pretty bow.

I haven't got any further b/c I am now correcting these problems but thought ya'll might like to be on the lookout if you are thinking of making it.


----------



## minnie2

t-beri said:


> I am so sorry to have started a conversation about religion and I apologize! I wish that I'd used a different example.  I have had friends of MANY religions and am a bit of a student of religions. I like to learn about all of them.  I've had Muslim friends, evengelical friends, jewish friends, wiccan friends, buddhist friends....  Atheist friends and pagan friends.  I would never pity someone b/c of their religious decisions, and I know that one would hope that your children are able to feel a sense of pride but I have known plenty of friends who say that as children they DIDN'T  understand why they were different.  I've seen it in my son as our religious tendencies are not the main stream. So the fact of seperating out a student FOR ANY REASON, physical limitations, allergies whatever...is going to be a challenge for me to find a way to compensate for the difference.  That is all I was saying.  Not that I'd force someone to participate but I would worry that I was doing enough to compensate for the seperation.  That is just in my nature. I am a born and bred nuturer and worrier.
> 
> So we can all return to our regularly scheduled programming now.
> ...t.


No worries!  I loved the conversations!  I feel like I learned so much!



HeatherSue said:


> Hey T!  No need to apologize!  I don't think anyone was offended and we had a nice, mature discussion.  This was a great opportunity for people to learn about and understand someone of another religion.  It's all good!


 I totally agree!  i actualy feel like I know some of you wonderful people so much better ow and I love that!  


OMG your sewing room is gorgeous!  Can I come sew with you?!?!?  Pretty please???

I knew Henry worked on cars but I don't think I realized he painted them.  That is what my dad did for yrs!!!  When he died he ran the paint classes at Mercedes Benz!  I remember as a kid going to work with him in the summer and  all I wanted to do when I grew up is paint and sand cars.  I loved the smell of the old putty they used to fix the dents and I still love the smell of car paint!  When we visit GA we always have to stop at Pa's shop (he rus the collision center for a Benz dealership) and I feel so at home in there and the smell reminds me of being a kid.   yeah I know that explains a lot!


----------



## glorib

HeatherSue said:


> I cleaned up my sewing room, just so I could take pictures for you all.  There was a huge pile of clothing that needs to be ironed on the ironing board, but you don't need to see that!
> 
> I've really got to learn to use my new camera.  These turned out kinda blurry and I know it's a great camera.  So, it must be user error.
> 
> Here's the view from the doorway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer up view of my Disney outlet finds.  I hope to decorate this room "Disney-ish".  This desk will hold my serger (and my poor neglected Brother cs6000i) once I get the one I have fixed, or buy a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's "my" Viking Designer 1 and the tackle box Henry bought me 17 years ago to keep my sewing stuff in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the view from the window.  That door is to the bathroom and I'm not crazy about where I have the ironing board.
> I want to get a rolling chair and a mat to put on the floor for it to roll on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from my sewing  desk.  I still need to get a cabinet to put the tv on.  The kids will come in here and watch a movie while I'm sewing sometimes.  I'm hoping to get a cabinet, or maybe a dresser with drawers so I can get rid of the plastic storage drawers.  I have my patterns in plastic boxes on top of it.  The drawers have thread, stabilizer, embellishments, etc...
> I bought a pants hanger to hold my ribbon rolls, but I need to get a second one.  Those doors go to an incredibly messy closet full of craft stuff, gift wrap, and pictures.
> The big roll of white paper that's leaning against the plastic drawers is paper intended to cover up windows on a car when you're painting (Henry paints cars).  It works great for drafting patterns, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the view from my sewing chair out to the living area.  So, I can still see the kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my favorite view- my fabric.  The bottom shelf on the right are items that need to be mended.  The shelf above that has some books and projects I need to complete.  The shelf above that is a lone piece of knit fabric.  I have 2 boxes of knits and "fancy" fabric that I still need to roll up onto comic book boards.  The top shelf holds t-shirts that I'm going to use for appliques eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut my fabric on the floor (on a cutting mat, of course) and I like it that way.  I might get a foldable cutting table someday, but I kind of like having that open space in the room.



Heather, I love your sewing room!  Especially your fabric stash!  It's so pretty, all lined up and organized!  I would probably just gaze adoringly at it all day and never do any actual sewing!  

OK, ladies and Tom!  I'm fixing to cut out some fabric - probably for a Vida or a Feliz.  I still have to decide!  I bought the most beautimous fabric yesterday at a local quilt shop.  I got it because it reminded me of scrapbook paper, then when I looked at the selvage, it is made by a scrapbook paper company!  How cool is that?  VERY cool, I tell ya!  Two of my most favoritest things combined!  So now, I can scrap pictures of Ella in her mom-made creations and have coordinating paper!  It'll be all matchy-matchy!


----------



## Stephres

LouiesMama said:


>



Oh wow, I love the different versions, I wasn't expecting that. This looks like a perfect pattern for little ones up to the older girls! I am so excited!



The Moonk's Mom said:


>



I'm sorry you had a bad day. I think we moms take it worse than the kids. I am always getting irritated by this girl who gives Megan digs at the bus stop, but they fly usually right over her head. It still makes me mad! 

I think the kids looks great together and it is so neat they wanted to match!  



HeatherSue said:


> As far as I know, Tessa has never kissed a pizza guy.



I think he was talking about that little wooden guy at Wilderness Lodge who the waiter put by our table. I don't know why he was calling him the pizza guy though. Did he have a pizza? Maybe a red and white checkered bandana, I don't remember.

I am sure Tessa does not go around kissing random pizza guys!



HeatherSue said:


>



Love your room! Could you come over and organize my fabric please? It is taking over my closet!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

glorib said:


> OK, ladies and Tom!  I'm fixing to cut out some fabric - probably for a Vida or a Feliz.  I still have to decide!  I bought the most beautimous fabric yesterday at a local quilt shop.  I got it because it reminded me of scrapbook paper, then when I looked at the selvage, it is made by a scrapbook paper company!  How cool is that?  VERY cool, I tell ya!  Two of my most favoritest things combined!  So now, I can scrap pictures of Ella in her mom-made creations and have coordinating paper!  It'll be all matchy-matchy!



Hobby Lobby has some fabric that matches paper I got for a scrapbook project.  I had the same thought - matching outfits & paper layouts!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

t-beri said:


> I am so sorry to have started a conversation about religion and I apologize! I wish that I'd used a different example.  I have had friends of MANY religions and am a bit of a student of religions. I like to learn about all of them.  I've had Muslim friends, evengelical friends, jewish friends, wiccan friends, buddhist friends....  Atheist friends and pagan friends.  I would never pity someone b/c of their religious decisions, and I know that one would hope that your children are able to feel a sense of pride but I have known plenty of friends who say that as children they DIDN'T  understand why they were different.  I've seen it in my son as our religious tendencies are not the main stream. So the fact of seperating out a student FOR ANY REASON, physical limitations, allergies whatever...is going to be a challenge for me to find a way to compensate for the difference.  That is all I was saying.  Not that I'd force someone to participate but I would worry that I was doing enough to compensate for the seperation.  That is just in my nature. I am a born and bred nuturer and worrier.
> 
> So we can all return to our regularly scheduled programming now.
> ...t.




t-  You don't need to apologize!  I think that there are no hurt feelings anywhere.  I know what you are saying...I have felt many times like I need to compensate to my nephews and niece because I thought they felt left out.  But they really don't, but I still feel weird...I also worry way too much!!!!  We can be in that boat together!  Wait...don't like boats...can it be a car...just not going over a bridge...over water...ugh...worry...worry...worry!


----------



## snubie

So my 3 year old tells me last night that she does not want to wear the clothes Mommy makes her, she wants to wear clothes that match her friends.  She just started preschool 3 weeks ago and already the peer pressure starts.


----------



## teresajoy

disneymommieof2 said:


> I've pretty much in "lurk" mode lately but I couldn't "stay gone" any longer.
> Well I think Sophias got pink eye  so I'm gonna take her to the DR. in the morning so I better get to bed!  I swear that girl hasn't gotten into more things in her two years then lucas has in his 4 3/4! And she is still fearless!


I hope Sophia's eye clears up really quick! Pink eye is no fun! 


The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi! Welcome, as all have said...best friendly place you will find is right here!
> 
> So, where are you in NC?  My sister is JW too.  I'm not.
> 
> TERESA!  Thanks for sharing all your info!  Again, as we have talked, education on each other really helps. I know it has helped me and my sister.  She is going thru a bad time right now though.  Her oldest son has decided to step away from any and all churches!  We aren't sure what is going on there...I hope he will find his spot somewhere.  He doesn't say it has anything to do with JW, he just wants to "spread his wings".  He is a senior in HS, so I guess this is normal for most kids this age? TEENAGERS!



Thank you, I really appreciated the opportunity to "talk" to you guys about it! I hope I helped everyone understand a little better. This is such a wonderful group, it's so nice to be able to share like this. 

I feel for your sister.   It's so hard when a loved one leaves something that you feel is so important. I've always told my kids, no one can tell you what you believe, you have to decide that for yourself.  I hope your sister is ok, and that your nephew gets things figrued out for himself.  





LouiesMama said:


> Ok, get ready for too many skorts on the floor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



OOOH Carla!!!!!! Those are just so cute!!!!!!!!! I love them all. I am so excited about this pattern!!!! 

I was laughing about the too many skorts on the floor too! 

Have a great weekend! We are going camping with my entire (aunts, uncles, cousins.....) this weekend. It's suppose to be pretty nice in the daytime (high 70's) but at night it will get into the low 50's. BRRRRRRRRRRR We decided to save gas and just bring the tent this year, so I hope we don't get too cold!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> So Katie got in the van yesterday afternoon and said, "Mom, the kids made fun of my shorts!  They said they looked like I was wearing Patrick's underwear!"
> 
> Patrick said, "Yep, then they asked why did I match her!"
> 
> Then they told me they loved their clothes.
> 
> UGH!  Somedays!  So, now that I know when the next day is coming, I will make them something extra special.  Something that will not stand out as homemade and too kiddish.  I feel great that my kids love me and appreciate the sewing.  I hate that kids can be so mean.  My kids, are KIDS.  They enjoy being kids and have no desire to grow up to fast...I plan on them enjoying it too!  It will all be over too soon!



That is just so sad that kids are that mean!! I think they looked very cute!  



t-beri said:


> I am so sorry to have started a conversation about religion and I apologize! I wish that I'd used a different example.  I have had friends of MANY religions and am a bit of a student of religions. I like to learn about all of them.  I've had Muslim friends, evengelical friends, jewish friends, wiccan friends, buddhist friends....  Atheist friends and pagan friends.  I would never pity someone b/c of their religious decisions, and I know that one would hope that your children are able to feel a sense of pride but I have known plenty of friends who say that as children they DIDN'T  understand why they were different.  I've seen it in my son as our religious tendencies are not the main stream. So the fact of seperating out a student FOR ANY REASON, physical limitations, allergies whatever...is going to be a challenge for me to find a way to compensate for the difference.  That is all I was saying.  Not that I'd force someone to participate but I would worry that I was doing enough to compensate for the seperation.  That is just in my nature. I am a born and bred nuturer and worrier.
> 
> So we can all return to our regularly scheduled programming now.
> ...t.



T. you worry too much. Why are you apologizing? No one was upset, we were just having an informative conversation.  Silly girl!

Remember T., you aren't separating the children or singling them out, they WILL be ok!   Just talk to the parents and child about what they want to happen and you will be fine!   I think it's really sweet that you are so concerned though. 



HeatherSue said:


> 1.)Welcome!   I have seen people get really mean about Jehovah's Witnesses on other threads, but we have so many nice women (and man) on here!
> 
> 2.)Tessa has wore "mommy-made" outfits about 7 times to school so far.  The only one who has commented on them is her bus driver!  Then, yesterday she wore a horse shirt we bought at The Children's Place for $3.50 and she said "All the girls said they loved it!"


1.)I agree!!!
2.)Go figure! 

Woops, didn't quote your sewing room! You know I love it though! I can't believe you didn't point out your cool pink iron though! 


glorib said:


> OK, ladies and Tom!  I'm fixing to cut out some fabric - probably for a Vida or a Feliz.  I still have to decide!  I bought the most beautimous fabric yesterday at a local quilt shop.  I got it because it reminded me of scrapbook paper, then when I looked at the selvage, it is made by a scrapbook paper company!  How cool is that?  VERY cool, I tell ya!  Two of my most favoritest things combined!  So now, I can scrap pictures of Ella in her mom-made creations and have coordinating paper!  It'll be all matchy-matchy!



OOOH very cool about the fabric!!! 



Stephres said:


> I think he was talking about that little wooden guy at Wilderness Lodge who the waiter put by our table. I don't know why he was calling him the pizza guy though. Did he have a pizza? Maybe a red and white checkered bandana, I don't remember.!


I forgot about that thing!!!! He had his hand up like he should have been holding a pizza, didn't he?? That thing was creepy looking as I recall!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> t-  You don't need to apologize!  I think that there are no hurt feelings anywhere.  I know what you are saying...I have felt many times like I need to compensate to my nephews and niece because I thought they felt left out.  But they really don't, but I still feel weird...I also worry way too much!!!!  We can be in that boat together!  Wait...don't like boats...can it be a car...just not going over a bridge...over water...ugh...worry...worry...worry!



I don't like going over bridges either!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Okay...I'm a geek...look at this and tell me if you get teary too!

http://www.disneyparkscelebrations.com/default.aspx

I'm so excited!!!!!!

The only thing is...where will they be on the tour?  Hmmm!  I need to know!  I will be there!!!!  Yep, I'm a geek!


----------



## TarheelPrincess

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi! Welcome, as all have said...best friendly place you will find is right here!
> 
> So, where are you in NC?  My sister is JW too.  I'm not.



Hi and thanks for the welcome. I'm in a suburb of Charlotte, but will be moiving to the SC side of Lake Wylie soon...I hope. I see you're in Salisbury. We love Dan Nicholas Park and go to the JW Assembly Hall in Salisbury a few times a year. Are you enjoying the WONDERFUL weather we're having? I love it! I hope it's this nice when we're at WDW in a few weeks. (Yeah, right!)


Oh, and *TeresaJoy*, I forgot to quote you, but I don't know Cheeseball. I agree it is exciting to find another Witness by surprise. 

?
Is it okay for me to post pictures of custom disney outfits that I have bought for my daughter? Thanks!


----------



## minnie2

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Okay...I'm a geek...look at this and tell me if you get teary too!
> 
> http://www.disneyparkscelebrations.com/default.aspx
> 
> I'm so excited!!!!!!
> 
> The only thing is...where will they be on the tour?  Hmmm!  I need to know!  I will be there!!!!  Yep, I'm a geek!



I am a dork too! I cried!  then again I cry at the site of the castle EVERY time!  My best friend already said to be warned she will make fun of me if she catches me crying at the site of the castle!  

 I checked it looks like they will be in Chicago on 9/29 but it doesn't say where in chicago!  I must go!!!!!


----------



## disneymommieof2

Back from the dr.- Pink Eye And an ear infection! UGH! I hope the rest of don't catch the pink eye! 

Speaking of bridges over water- the new 35W bridge just opened yesterday!  We have had crazy busy traffic on all the alternate routes! I took 13 months to clean up and rebuild! They said the new bridge has fail safes and monitors! Now they better get started on all the other bridges!


----------



## teresajoy

TarheelPrincess said:


> Hi and thanks for the welcome. I'm in a suburb of Charlotte, but will be moiving to the SC side of Lake Wylie soon...I hope. I see you're in Salisbury. We love Dan Nicholas Park and go to the JW Assembly Hall in Salisbury a few times a year. Are you enjoying the WONDERFUL weather we're having? I love it! I hope it's this nice when we're at WDW in a few weeks. (Yeah, right!)
> 
> 
> Oh, and *TeresaJoy*, I forgot to quote you, but I don't know Cheeseball. I agree it is exciting to find another Witness by surprise.
> 
> ?
> Is it okay for me to post pictures of custom disney outfits that I have bought for my daughter? Thanks!



Yes, you can post pictres of things you've bought! We'd love to see them! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Okay...I'm a geek...look at this and tell me if you get teary too!
> 
> http://www.disneyparkscelebrations.com/default.aspx
> 
> I'm so excited!!!!!!
> 
> The only thing is...where will they be on the tour?  Hmmm!  I need to know!  I will be there!!!!  Yep, I'm a geek!



yeah, I cried too!!!!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

disneymommieof2 said:


> Back from the dr.- Pink Eye And an ear infection! UGH! I hope the rest of don't catch the pink eye!
> 
> Speaking of bridges over water- the new 35W bridge just opened yesterday!  We have had crazy busy traffic on all the alternate routes! I took 13 months to clean up and rebuild! They said the new bridge has fail safes and monitors! Now they better get started on all the other bridges!



Why did I not realize you were near that!  UGH!  See...I would never leave my house again if I lived near there!  JK!  Glad the new one is open and with lots of safety built in...now that is my kind of bridge!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Hi everyone.  I have to apologize, I tried going through the 70 something pages that I have missed and I just can't do it AND comment on what I've seen/read.  So I'm cheating.  I starting from here.  

It's freezing in Boston this morning.  Anyone have any tips for me to learn to make LONG sleeved outfits????


----------



## MegaWoman

Bonjour les filles et garçon!

Just checking in, we've found a house that we really like, put an offer in and now we wait!  There are two things missing from the house - a built-in dishwasher for the kitchen and a sewing room!  We've decided that we could live with a portable dishwasher (the kitchen it too beautiful to hack into!) and I could (maybe) live with a sewing "nook" in the basement.  Does anyone here only have a sewing "nook"?  Post pics if you do, I'd love some ideas!

If you remember, my landlord is selling the house we're currently in, and there are people viewing it almost everyday, and she asked me to PUT AWAY MY SEWING!!!!!   

Is she kidding me, I'm in the middle of flannel pants for the kids, bows for Hallowe'en, and a pile of mending!!  No way Jose I told her - she's lucky it's neat and tidy! 

Anyway, it's been a roller coaster couple of weeks, so this weekend (while DH is away), I'm going to sew and make bows while the kids watch Hannah Montana onDemand.  

I'm loving all your creations, I'm loving the love on this thread!  (I've been lurking for a few days.)  I'm hoping to post some new creations soon!  (Would you let your kids wear flannel easy-fit pants to school?  Or do you think they look too much like pyjama bottoms????

Stephanie


----------



## teresajoy

MegaWoman said:


> Bonjour les filles et garçon!
> 
> Just checking in, we've found a house that we really like, put an offer in and now we wait!  There are two things missing from the house - a built-in dishwasher for the kitchen and a sewing room!  We've decided that we could live with a portable dishwasher (the kitchen it too beautiful to hack into!) and I could (maybe) live with a sewing "nook" in the basement.  Does anyone here only have a sewing "nook"?  Post pics if you do, I'd love some ideas!
> 
> If you remember, my landlord is selling the house we're currently in, and there are people viewing it almost everyday, and she asked me to PUT AWAY MY SEWING!!!!!
> 
> Is she kidding me, I'm in the middle of flannel pants for the kids, bows for Hallowe'en, and a pile of mending!!  No way Jose I told her - she's lucky it's neat and tidy!
> 
> Anyway, it's been a roller coaster couple of weeks, so this weekend (while DH is away), I'm going to sew and make bows while the kids watch Hannah Montana onDemand.
> 
> I'm loving all your creations, I'm loving the love on this thread!  (I've been lurking for a few days.)  I'm hoping to post some new creations soon!  (Would you let your kids wear flannel easy-fit pants to school?  Or do you think they look too much like pyjama bottoms????
> 
> Stephanie


Crazy landlady asking you to put away your sewing!!!! She might as well ask you to pack up your beds! 

I hope you get a house real soon!

I wouldn't let my kids wear easy fit flannel pants to school. At least not what I'm picturing in my head! They would look like pajamas.


----------



## princessmom29

Guys I just wanted to say that I REALLY enjoy this thread for the reasons stated earilier. We can actually "talk" about things without it dissolving into an argument. I fell privliged to be a small part of such a great group of ppl.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

snubie said:


> So my 3 year old tells me last night that she does not want to wear the clothes Mommy makes her, she wants to wear clothes that match her friends.  She just started preschool 3 weeks ago and already the peer pressure starts.


I am so sorry to hear this. I am dreading the day when Jenna says that. Maybe she will change her mind.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Hi everyone.  I have to apologize, I tried going through the 70 something pages that I have missed and I just can't do it AND comment on what I've seen/read.  So I'm cheating.  I starting from here.
> 
> It's freezing in Boston this morning.  Anyone have any tips for me to learn to make LONG sleeved outfits????


Can you make a short sleeved shirt? I usually will just lengthen the sleeves on a shirt pattern to make it long sleeved. I plan on doing this with CarlaC's Bowling shirt pattern to make a couple of jackets for Jenna for Fall/Winter.

As for the question of would I let my child wear flannel Easy Fit pants to school. I would have to say no unless it was Pajama day.


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Sorry to vent, please ignore this if you want to!
But since you all are so great, I am sure you would understand. 


I've just been through one of the worst days ever!

Leighanna had picture day at school today, so this morning we were getting her dressed, brushing her hair and getting it styled, when she started to complain that her head itched. 
I thought maybe dry scalp, but with a closer inspection we found the culprit. 
The dreaded four letter word that I vowed I would never say..... LICE!

Well, immediately we knew we had to get this under control. 
First, we called the school and told them. They told my wife that we should make sure that Leighanna wears her hair up and out of the way for a while. They had an idea that "someone" in her class has it.

Uhmmmm.... why not let the parents of the children in this class know this?

Anyway, we went to the pharmacy and got the stuff to treat Leighanna's hair. Applied the stuff, went through EVERY STRAND with a nit comb and a magnifying glass. Only found one live louse, and about 5 or 6 nits. Hopefully we got this under control. Mind you this took us about 5 hours to do!
I hated putting this chemical on her hair.  If you all know of something better... feel free to chime in!  
Oh... Leighanna's hair is a nice shade of Marilyn Monroe Platinum now.  Apparently all that combing and junk took the color right out! 

Took all of her stuffies off the bed and threw them in a garbage bag. (This will stay in the garage for a few weeks). Stripped all the beds, vacuumed everything. Threw all that stuff in a hot washer and dryer.
Pulled the slip cover off the couch and washed that and put it in a hot dryer. Took her backpack and put it in the hot dryer. Lots of other stuff still waiting for the washer and dryer.

Well this afternoon, I decided to head my "Happy Self" up to the school and find out why we were not informed. At least with a warning note or something.

The secretaries in the office said that they don't check for this anymore. So no notes will ever come home on this.  (Of course they didn't look me in the eye when they said this, they knew I was not in the best of moods!)
Uhmmmm...EXCUSE ME!?!
I guess you can go to school with chicken pox, measels, pinworm, any kind of contagious disease, and not get informed about it. HMMMMMM, this is wierd.
But..... if a child wets her pants while on the playground, the parents get notified IMMEDIATELY to either bring in a change of clothes, or take the child home. Well, isn't that fine and dandy! 
Wouldn't want any pee of any kind to get on you. 
But..... LICE...... No Problemo!
Needless to say, I am not a happy camper right now!

And wouldn't you know? The principal was out today too!
Hmmmm... Mr. Smartypants, having two days off at the beginning of the week due to no power just wasn't enough!

Sorry to vent about this, but I figure you all would understand my extraordinarily crummy day!


----------



## HeatherSue

The Moonk's Mom said:


> t-  You don't need to apologize!  I think that there are no hurt feelings anywhere.  I know what you are saying...I have felt many times like I need to compensate to my nephews and niece because I thought they felt left out.  But they really don't, but I still feel weird...I also worry way too much!!!!  We can be in that boat together!  Wait...don't like boats...can it be a car...just not going over a bridge...over water...ugh...worry...worry...worry!


 You're too funny!



minnie2 said:


> OMG your sewing room is gorgeous!  Can I come sew with you?!?!?  Pretty please???
> 
> I knew Henry worked on cars but I don't think I realized he painted them.  That is what my dad did for yrs!!!  When he died he ran the paint classes at Mercedes Benz!  I remember as a kid going to work with him in the summer and  all I wanted to do when I grew up is paint and sand cars.  I loved the smell of the old putty they used to fix the dents and I still love the smell of car paint!  When we visit GA we always have to stop at Pa's shop (he rus the collision center for a Benz dealership) and I feel so at home in there and the smell reminds me of being a kid.   yeah I know that explains a lot!


Thank you! Sure, come on over! 

The smell of bondo reminds me of my dad, too!  So, I know where you're coming from.  Henry has started taking college classes to become a police officer (who gets paid, instead of a volunteer police officer like he is now).  Painting cars is SO bad on your health and he wants to get out of it.



glorib said:


> Heather, I love your sewing room!  Especially your fabric stash!  It's so pretty, all lined up and organized!  I would probably just gaze adoringly at it all day and never do any actual sewing!
> 
> OK, ladies and Tom!  I'm fixing to cut out some fabric - probably for a Vida or a Feliz.  I still have to decide!  I bought the most beautimous fabric yesterday at a local quilt shop.  I got it because it reminded me of scrapbook paper, then when I looked at the selvage, it is made by a scrapbook paper company!  How cool is that?  VERY cool, I tell ya!  Two of my most favoritest things combined!  So now, I can scrap pictures of Ella in her mom-made creations and have coordinating paper!  It'll be all matchy-matchy!


Yes, I tend to gaze at my fabric and then get up and touch it and then sit down and gaze at it some more.  

That is so cool that you found fabric to match scrapbook paper!!  I love your taste in fabrics, so I can't wait to see it!



Stephres said:


> I think he was talking about that little wooden guy at Wilderness Lodge who the waiter put by our table. I don't know why he was calling him the pizza guy though. Did he have a pizza? Maybe a red and white checkered bandana, I don't remember.
> 
> I am sure Tessa does not go around kissing random pizza guys!
> 
> Love your room! Could you come over and organize my fabric please? It is taking over my closet!


A-ha!!  I remember now!  That kid has a good memory. I do recall Tessa kissing it and them me telling her that was really gross because it was probably covered in germs.

A boy at school told Tessa that he loves her, but she doesn't know his name.  She said she doesn't love him back, though.   



teresajoy said:


> I feel for your sister.   It's so hard when a loved one leaves something that you feel is so important.
> 
> Have a great weekend! We are going camping with my entire (aunts, uncles, cousins.....) this weekend. It's suppose to be pretty nice in the daytime (high 70's) but at night it will get into the low 50's. BRRRRRRRRRRR We decided to save gas and just bring the tent this year, so I hope we don't get too cold!


1. 

2. I am so excited about camping this year!! Tessa and I are going to stay in my mom and dad's camper on Saturday night.  I usually miss out on the campfire and breakfast because Henry hates to sleep in a tent and we don't have a camper.  But, this year, we're all going up tomorrow. Then, Henry will take Sawyer home to sleep and Tessa and I will stay!

Those of you that have been around a while may remember our cousin's redneck camper from last year.   

We always have so much fun!!  Can you tell I'm excited?




The Moonk's Mom said:


> Okay...I'm a geek...look at this and tell me if you get teary too!
> 
> http://www.disneyparkscelebrations.com/default.aspx
> 
> I'm so excited!!!!!!
> 
> The only thing is...where will they be on the tour?  Hmmm!  I need to know!  I will be there!!!!  Yep, I'm a geek!



Disney pictures set to music?  Oh yeah, I cried!  

But, I got distracted by signing up for a free day in the parks on your birthday!! Did everybody see that?  You register your birthday and you can get into the parks for free on your birthday!  



TarheelPrincess said:


> Is it okay for me to post pictures of custom disney outfits that I have bought for my daughter? Thanks!


Share away!! 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Hi everyone.  I have to apologize, I tried going through the 70 something pages that I have missed and I just can't do it AND comment on what I've seen/read.  So I'm cheating.  I starting from here.
> 
> It's freezing in Boston this morning.  Anyone have any tips for me to learn to make LONG sleeved outfits????


No apologizing!  It's hard to keep up sometimes!  I am known to skip pages here and there.  

Have you made the portrait peasant top?  There is a long sleeved version on there.



MegaWoman said:


> Bonjour les filles et garçon!
> 
> Just checking in, we've found a house that we really like, put an offer in and now we wait!  There are two things missing from the house - a built-in dishwasher for the kitchen and a sewing room!  We've decided that we could live with a portable dishwasher (the kitchen it too beautiful to hack into!) and I could (maybe) live with a sewing "nook" in the basement.  Does anyone here only have a sewing "nook"?  Post pics if you do, I'd love some ideas!
> 
> If you remember, my landlord is selling the house we're currently in, and there are people viewing it almost everyday, and she asked me to PUT AWAY MY SEWING!!!!!
> 
> Is she kidding me, I'm in the middle of flannel pants for the kids, bows for Hallowe'en, and a pile of mending!!  No way Jose I told her - she's lucky it's neat and tidy!
> 
> Anyway, it's been a roller coaster couple of weeks, so this weekend (while DH is away), I'm going to sew and make bows while the kids watch Hannah Montana onDemand.
> 
> I'm loving all your creations, I'm loving the love on this thread!  (I've been lurking for a few days.)  I'm hoping to post some new creations soon!  (Would you let your kids wear flannel easy-fit pants to school?  Or do you think they look too much like pyjama bottoms????
> 
> Stephanie


I hope you get the house you want!!

Kids aren't allowed to wear pants like that to school here.  There was a trend for kids to wear pajama pants to school a while back, so they put it right in the handbook that it's not allowed.


----------



## minnie2

MegaWoman said:


> Bonjour les filles et garçon!
> 
> Just checking in, we've found a house that we really like, put an offer in and now we wait!  There are two things missing from the house - a built-in dishwasher for the kitchen and a sewing room!  We've decided that we could live with a portable dishwasher (the kitchen it too beautiful to hack into!) and I could (maybe) live with a sewing "nook" in the basement.  Does anyone here only have a sewing "nook"?  Post pics if you do, I'd love some ideas!
> 
> If you remember, my landlord is selling the house we're currently in, and there are people viewing it almost everyday, and she asked me to PUT AWAY MY SEWING!!!!!
> 
> Is she kidding me, I'm in the middle of flannel pants for the kids, bows for Hallowe'en, and a pile of mending!!  No way Jose I told her - she's lucky it's neat and tidy!
> 
> Anyway, it's been a roller coaster couple of weeks, so this weekend (while DH is away), I'm going to sew and make bows while the kids watch Hannah Montana onDemand.
> 
> I'm loving all your creations, I'm loving the love on this thread!  (I've been lurking for a few days.)  I'm hoping to post some new creations soon!  (Would you let your kids wear flannel easy-fit pants to school?  Or do you think they look too much like pyjama bottoms????
> 
> Stephanie


Good luck with the house!  I don't have a sewing room unless my living room can be called my sewing room?!?!?!


----------



## MegaWoman

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Sorry to vent, please ignore this if you want to!
> But since you all are so great, I am sure you would understand.
> 
> 
> I've just been through one of the worst days ever!
> 
> Leighanna had picture day at school today, so this morning we were getting her dressed, brushing her hair and getting it styled, when she started to complain that her head itched.
> I thought maybe dry scalp, but with a closer inspection we found the culprit.
> The dreaded four letter word that I vowed I would never say..... LICE!
> 
> Well, immediately we knew we had to get this under control.
> First, we called the school and told them. They told my wife that we should make sure that Leighanna wears her hair up and out of the way for a while. They had an idea that "someone" in her class has it.
> 
> Uhmmmm.... why not let the parents of the children in this class know this?
> 
> Anyway, we went to the pharmacy and got the stuff to treat Leighanna's hair. Applied the stuff, went through EVERY STRAND with a nit comb and a magnifying glass. Only found one live louse, and about 5 or 6 nits. Hopefully we got this under control. Mind you this took us about 5 hours to do!
> I hated putting this chemical on her hair.  If you all know of something better... feel free to chime in!
> Oh... Leighanna's hair is a nice shade of Marilyn Monroe Platinum now.  Apparently all that combing and junk took the color right out!
> 
> Took all of her stuffies off the bed and threw them in a garbage bag. (This will stay in the garage for a few weeks). Stripped all the beds, vacuumed everything. Threw all that stuff in a hot washer and dryer.
> Pulled the slip cover off the couch and washed that and put it in a hot dryer. Took her backpack and put it in the hot dryer. Lots of other stuff still waiting for the washer and dryer.
> 
> Well this afternoon, I decided to head my "Happy Self" up to the school and find out why we were not informed. At least with a warning note or something.
> 
> The secretaries in the office said that they don't check for this anymore. So no notes will ever come home on this.  (Of course they didn't look me in the eye when they said this, they knew I was not in the best of moods!)
> Uhmmmm...EXCUSE ME!?!
> I guess you can go to school with chicken pox, measels, pinworm, any kind of contagious disease, and not get informed about it. HMMMMMM, this is wierd.
> But..... if a child wets her pants while on the playground, the parents get notified IMMEDIATELY to either bring in a change of clothes, or take the child home. Well, isn't that fine and dandy!
> Wouldn't want any pee of any kind to get on you.
> But..... LICE...... No Problemo!
> Needless to say, I am not a happy camper right now!
> 
> And wouldn't you know? The principal was out today too!
> Hmmmm... Mr. Smartypants, having two days off at the beginning of the week due to no power just wasn't enough!
> 
> Sorry to vent about this, but I figure you all would understand my extraordinarily crummy day!




I just finished reading an article in Wonder Time Magazine (it's a Disney Mag too!) about lice - they recomment a few things a non-toxic shampoo called LiceFreee! (yes, three "e's"), and a good nit comb by Nisska.  Here's a link:  http://wondertime.go.com/learning/article/lice-survival-guide.html

HTH!

Stephanie


----------



## hogansteph

OK...thanks to the couple of you that replied to my very novice post.  I visited the web site that some of you suggested and I am so excited but overwhelmed.  There is a ton of such cute things.  Where to start????  I think my mom and I are going to tackle the twirl skirts first and than possibly and jumper that the girls can wear with leggings.  Who knows what we will really get accomplished but it is fun to dream! 

A little background info on us.....we live in Michigan, have a six year old son, and quadruplet girls who are three year olds.  Our girls were born at 27 weeks and one of them got the short end of most of the sticks!  She has Cerebral Palsy, chronic lung disease, brain damage, a trach, wears contacts, and lots of other things but she is such a strong little girl that has the sweetest personality ever!  So, she has been granted a wish thru the make-a-wish foundation and we are all going to DISNEY!

Thanks for all of your help!
Stephanie


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

MegaWoman said:


> I just finished reading an article in Wonder Time Magazine (it's a Disney Mag too!) about lice - they recomment a few things a non-toxic shampoo called LiceFreee! (yes, three "e's"), and a good nit comb by Nisska. Here's a link: http://wondertime.go.com/learning/article/lice-survival-guide.html
> 
> HTH!
> 
> Stephanie


I read that too.

Unfortunately, it is not readily available here.  And I needed it right away.


----------



## HeatherSue

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Sorry to vent, please ignore this if you want to!
> But since you all are so great, I am sure you would understand.
> 
> 
> I've just been through one of the worst days ever!
> 
> Leighanna had picture day at school today, so this morning we were getting her dressed, brushing her hair and getting it styled, when she started to complain that her head itched.
> I thought maybe dry scalp, but with a closer inspection we found the culprit.
> The dreaded four letter word that I vowed I would never say..... LICE!
> 
> Well, immediately we knew we had to get this under control.
> First, we called the school and told them. They told my wife that we should make sure that Leighanna wears her hair up and out of the way for a while. They had an idea that "someone" in her class has it.
> 
> Uhmmmm.... why not let the parents of the children in this class know this?
> 
> Anyway, we went to the pharmacy and got the stuff to treat Leighanna's hair. Applied the stuff, went through EVERY STRAND with a nit comb and a magnifying glass. Only found one live louse, and about 5 or 6 nits. Hopefully we got this under control. Mind you this took us about 5 hours to do!
> I hated putting this chemical on her hair.  If you all know of something better... feel free to chime in!
> Oh... Leighanna's hair is a nice shade of Marilyn Monroe Platinum now.  Apparently all that combing and junk took the color right out!
> 
> Took all of her stuffies off the bed and threw them in a garbage bag. (This will stay in the garage for a few weeks). Stripped all the beds, vacuumed everything. Threw all that stuff in a hot washer and dryer.
> Pulled the slip cover off the couch and washed that and put it in a hot dryer. Took her backpack and put it in the hot dryer. Lots of other stuff still waiting for the washer and dryer.
> 
> Well this afternoon, I decided to head my "Happy Self" up to the school and find out why we were not informed. At least with a warning note or something.
> 
> The secretaries in the office said that they don't check for this anymore. So no notes will ever come home on this.  (Of course they didn't look me in the eye when they said this, they knew I was not in the best of moods!)
> Uhmmmm...EXCUSE ME!?!
> I guess you can go to school with chicken pox, measels, pinworm, any kind of contagious disease, and not get informed about it. HMMMMMM, this is wierd.
> But..... if a child wets her pants while on the playground, the parents get notified IMMEDIATELY to either bring in a change of clothes, or take the child home. Well, isn't that fine and dandy!
> Wouldn't want any pee of any kind to get on you.
> But..... LICE...... No Problemo!
> Needless to say, I am not a happy camper right now!
> 
> And wouldn't you know? The principal was out today too!
> Hmmmm... Mr. Smartypants, having two days off at the beginning of the week due to no power just wasn't enough!
> 
> Sorry to vent about this, but I figure you all would understand my extraordinarily crummy day!


UGH!!!  My nieces have had lice a few times and it's NO FUN!!  I'm lucky that my kids have never gotten it.  

I can't believe the school doesn't check for lice or anything!  The first day of school for Tessa, all students were checked for lice before they even let them in the classroom.  They ask for 2 parent volunteers per classroom to help out with it.

My niece who lives in Arizona keeps getting lice because there are several kids in her class who have it ALL the time!  Her mom is getting SO frustrated!

Poor Tom, I feel for you!



princessmom29 said:


> Guys I just wanted to say that I REALLY enjoy this thread for the reasons stated earilier. We can actually "talk" about things without it dissolving into an argument. I fell privliged to be a small part of such a great group of ppl.


Me too!  



Tinka_Belle said:


> Can you make a short sleeved shirt? I usually will just lengthen the sleeves on a shirt pattern to make it long sleeved. I plan on doing this with CarlaC's Bowling shirt pattern to make a couple of jackets for Jenna for Fall/Winter.


That is such a great idea!  I hadn't thought of making it a jacket!!



MegaWoman said:


> I just finished reading an article in Wonder Time Magazine (it's a Disney Mag too!) about lice - they recomment a few things a non-toxic shampoo called LiceFreee! (yes, three "e's"), and a good nit comb by Nisska.  Here's a link:  http://wondertime.go.com/learning/article/lice-survival-guide.html
> 
> HTH!
> 
> Stephanie


I was going to recommend that stuff, too.  I think that's what my SIL used last time the girls got lice and it worked great!  It's non-toxic so you don't have to worry about that stuff!  

I recommend treating her head again with this stuff in 6 days, just in case you didn't get them all.  

Then, put her hair up (preferrably in braids) and use lots of hairspray to prevent her from getting them again.

ETA: Tom, whatever the non-toxic stuff was, I'm pretty sure they got it at WalMart.  I wish they were home so I could ask!!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

HeatherSue said:


> UGH!!! My nieces have had lice a few times and it's NO FUN!! I'm lucky that my kids have never gotten it.
> 
> I can't believe the school doesn't check for lice or anything! The first day of school for Tessa, all students were checked for lice before they even let them in the classroom. They ask for 2 parent volunteers per classroom to help out with it.
> 
> My niece who lives in Arizona keeps getting lice because there are several kids in her class who have it ALL the time! Her mom is getting SO frustrated!
> 
> Poor Tom, I feel for you!
> 
> 
> Me too!
> 
> 
> That is such a great idea! I hadn't thought of making it a jacket!!
> 
> 
> I was going to recommend that stuff, too. I think that's what my SIL used last time the girls got lice and it worked great! It's non-toxic so you don't have to worry about that stuff!
> 
> I recommend treating her head again with this stuff in 6 days, just in case you didn't get them all.
> 
> Then, put her hair up (preferrably in braids) and use lots of hairspray to prevent her from getting them again.


Thanks for all the info!
Yes.. lice happen to love long, clean hair.  Who knew? 
Her hair will be braided or put in a bun, with LOTS of gel, hairspray, or whatever protective shield that we need to use!


----------



## mrsklamc

hogansteph said:


> A little background info on us.....we live in Michigan, have a six year old son, and quadruplet girls who are three year olds.  Our girls were born at 27 weeks and one of them got the short end of most of the sticks!  She has Cerebral Palsy, chronic lung disease, brain damage, a trach, wears contacts, and lots of other things but she is such a strong little girl that has the sweetest personality ever!  So, she has been granted a wish thru the make-a-wish foundation and we are all going to DISNEY!
> 
> Thanks for all of your help!
> Stephanie



Good luck! Even if you just get one set of matching outfits done, it will be adorable. 

I didn't know they would give contacts to a three year old!


----------



## Stephres

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Leighanna had picture day at school today, so this morning we were getting her dressed, brushing her hair and getting it styled, when she started to complain that her head itched.
> I thought maybe dry scalp, but with a closer inspection we found the culprit.
> The dreaded four letter word that I vowed I would never say..... LICE!



Our school doesn't check for lice but if someone has it they send a note home to watch out for it. That is horrible that they knew someone in her class had it and did nothing about it!

I hope you get it under control soon. Poor Leighanna!



HeatherSue said:


> A-ha!!  I remember now!  That kid has a good memory. I do recall Tessa kissing it and them me telling her that was really gross because it was probably covered in germs.
> 
> A boy at school told Tessa that he loves her, but she doesn't know his name.  She said she doesn't love him back, though.



Megan has two boys her who like her in her class. She is excited that one is on her soccer team!


----------



## 2cutekidz

Tom, I feel for you!  DD went through this in preschool.  It is not a fun process.  We were informed then though, and the school nurse checked to make sure she was nit free before she was allowed back in class.

Since then I've used Fairy Tales Rosemary leave in conditioner. Her hair tangles easily, and we have to use a leave in conditioner in the morning anyway.  It is suppose to prevent the little critters. They have shampoo, and a bunch of other products too.  She hasn't had them again since, I don't know if it's because of the conditioner, but I figured it can't hurt.  Here' some info on it.  You can get it online, but I go it at our local Carnival Cuts.

http://www.fairytaleshaircare.com/


----------



## Adi12982

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> S
> I thought maybe dry scalp, but with a closer inspection we found the culprit.
> The dreaded four letter word that I vowed I would never say..... LICE!
> 
> Anyway, we went to the pharmacy and got the stuff to treat Leighanna's hair. Applied the stuff, went through EVERY STRAND with a nit comb and a magnifying glass. Only found one live louse, and about 5 or 6 nits. Hopefully we got this under control. Mind you this took us about 5 hours to do!
> I hated putting this chemical on her hair.  If you all know of something better... feel free to chime in!
> Oh... Leighanna's hair is a nice shade of Marilyn Monroe Platinum now.  Apparently all that combing and junk took the color right out!
> 
> The secretaries in the office said that they don't check for this anymore. So no notes will ever come home on this.  (Of course they didn't look me in the eye when they said this, they knew I was not in the best of moods!)
> Uhmmmm...EXCUSE ME!?!
> I guess you can go to school with chicken pox, measels, pinworm, any kind of contagious disease, and not get informed about it. HMMMMMM, this is wierd.
> But..... if a child wets her pants while on the playground, the parents get notified IMMEDIATELY to either bring in a change of clothes, or take the child home. Well, isn't that fine and dandy!
> Wouldn't want any pee of any kind to get on you.
> But..... LICE...... No Problemo!
> Needless to say, I am not a happy camper right now!
> 
> And wouldn't you know? The principal was out today too!
> Hmmmm... Mr. Smartypants, having two days off at the beginning of the week due to no power just wasn't enough!
> 
> Sorry to vent about this, but I figure you all would understand my extraordinarily crummy day!



First of all, so sorry you had to go through this, and on picture day!!

Here is a pesticide free treatment: http://www.licemd.com/?OfferID=1549&LompID=26841&SiteID=9665608

Hopefully it goes away and doesn't come back. I am so appalled at the reaction from the school administrations!  Shame on them - parents should know so they can prevent, or at least do their part to try!


----------



## mytwotinks

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Sorry to vent, please ignore this if you want to!
> But since you all are so great, I am sure you would understand.
> 
> 
> I've just been through one of the worst days ever!
> 
> Leighanna had picture day at school today, so this morning we were getting her dressed, brushing her hair and getting it styled, when she started to complain that her head itched.
> I thought maybe dry scalp, but with a closer inspection we found the culprit.
> The dreaded four letter word that I vowed I would never say..... LICE!
> 
> Well, immediately we knew we had to get this under control.
> First, we called the school and told them. They told my wife that we should make sure that Leighanna wears her hair up and out of the way for a while. They had an idea that "someone" in her class has it.
> 
> Uhmmmm.... why not let the parents of the children in this class know this?
> 
> Anyway, we went to the pharmacy and got the stuff to treat Leighanna's hair. Applied the stuff, went through EVERY STRAND with a nit comb and a magnifying glass. Only found one live louse, and about 5 or 6 nits. Hopefully we got this under control. Mind you this took us about 5 hours to do!
> I hated putting this chemical on her hair.  If you all know of something better... feel free to chime in!
> Oh... Leighanna's hair is a nice shade of Marilyn Monroe Platinum now.  Apparently all that combing and junk took the color right out!
> 
> Took all of her stuffies off the bed and threw them in a garbage bag. (This will stay in the garage for a few weeks). Stripped all the beds, vacuumed everything. Threw all that stuff in a hot washer and dryer.
> Pulled the slip cover off the couch and washed that and put it in a hot dryer. Took her backpack and put it in the hot dryer. Lots of other stuff still waiting for the washer and dryer.
> 
> Well this afternoon, I decided to head my "Happy Self" up to the school and find out why we were not informed. At least with a warning note or something.
> 
> The secretaries in the office said that they don't check for this anymore. So no notes will ever come home on this.  (Of course they didn't look me in the eye when they said this, they knew I was not in the best of moods!)
> Uhmmmm...EXCUSE ME!?!
> I guess you can go to school with chicken pox, measels, pinworm, any kind of contagious disease, and not get informed about it. HMMMMMM, this is wierd.
> But..... if a child wets her pants while on the playground, the parents get notified IMMEDIATELY to either bring in a change of clothes, or take the child home. Well, isn't that fine and dandy!
> Wouldn't want any pee of any kind to get on you.
> But..... LICE...... No Problemo!
> Needless to say, I am not a happy camper right now!
> 
> And wouldn't you know? The principal was out today too!
> Hmmmm... Mr. Smartypants, having two days off at the beginning of the week due to no power just wasn't enough!
> 
> Sorry to vent about this, but I figure you all would understand my extraordinarily crummy day!




That is awful!  A school district around us (one of the most affluent hoity toity ones!) had a huge lice outbreak last year.  It even made it on the news.

I just got a note home last week about lice.  I think that they send a note out to the whole school if anyone has it.

I have been making Drew wear her hair up in a tight ponytail everyday.  

I really think it's terrible that they didn't inform the parents that someone had it.  It is a huge pain to clean up a whole house when lice is found.  I've never had to do it and I never want to!


----------



## HeatherSue

hogansteph said:


> OK...thanks to the couple of you that replied to my very novice post.  I visited the web site that some of you suggested and I am so excited but overwhelmed.  There is a ton of such cute things.  Where to start????  I think my mom and I are going to tackle the twirl skirts first and than possibly and jumper that the girls can wear with leggings.  Who knows what we will really get accomplished but it is fun to dream!
> 
> A little background info on us.....we live in Michigan, have a six year old son, and quadruplet girls who are three year olds.  Our girls were born at 27 weeks and one of them got the short end of most of the sticks!  She has Cerebral Palsy, chronic lung disease, brain damage, a trach, wears contacts, and lots of other things but she is such a strong little girl that has the sweetest personality ever!  So, she has been granted a wish thru the make-a-wish foundation and we are all going to DISNEY!
> 
> Thanks for all of your help!
> Stephanie



I PMed you Stephanie! I know you're new here, so I didn't know if you knew how to check your PMs. If not, we can help you out.


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

2cutekidz said:


> Tom, I feel for you! DD went through this in preschool. It is not a fun process. We were informed then though, and the school nurse checked to make sure she was nit free before she was allowed back in class.
> 
> Since then I've used Fairy Tales Rosemary leave in conditioner. Her hair tangles easily, and we have to use a leave in conditioner in the morning anyway. It is suppose to prevent the little critters. They have shampoo, and a bunch of other products too. She hasn't had them again since, I don't know if it's because of the conditioner, but I figured it can't hurt. Here' some info on it. You can get it online, but I go it at our local Carnival Cuts.
> 
> http://www.fairytaleshaircare.com/


Thanks Leslie!  I will look for this.  And it has the word fairytales in it.  Can't be all that bad!


Adi12982 said:


> First of all, so sorry you had to go through this, and on picture day!!
> 
> Here is a pesticide free treatment: http://www.licemd.com/?OfferID=1549&LompID=26841&SiteID=9665608
> 
> Hopefully it goes away and doesn't come back. I am so appalled at the reaction from the school administrations! Shame on them - parents should know so they can prevent, or at least do their part to try!


Thanks, I know that we will retreat her in 7 to 10 day, I was just looking for a pesticide free alternative.  I will look for this!


----------



## hogansteph

I noticed the PM, and I do know how to use it, but because I have not had 10posts, I can not reply.  So...we live in Holland, not too far from you...small world huh!  I am shocked at how busy this board is!  Thanks for responding.

Stephanie


----------



## HeatherSue

hogansteph said:


> I noticed the PM, and I do know how to use it, but because I have not had 10posts, I can not reply.  So...we live in Holland, not too far from you...small world huh!  I am shocked at how busy this board is!  Thanks for responding.
> 
> Stephanie



Stephanie, you can just post a few more times on this thread, or go to the test thread and do a post countdown until you can PM me back!!
http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=88

That also reminds me of a song we used to sing in school "Tulips are blooming in Holland...Michigan...Tulips bright colored and gay!" 

My bestest friend in the whole wide world lived in Holland for a few years.  It's a beautiful city!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

hogansteph said:


> I noticed the PM, and I do know how to use it, but because I have not had 10posts, I can not reply. So...we live in Holland, not too far from you...small world huh! I am shocked at how busy this board is! Thanks for responding.
> 
> Stephanie


Why don't you go over to the CB and wish some people a Happy Birthday! http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=57
What a nice way to boost your post count!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Tom- I know how frustrating lice is. Jenna just had it last year. She got it from her cousin and nobody told me that Bailee had it until a week after Jenna had spent the night with her. Someone from this very board recommended Olive Oil. It suffocates the little critters and makes it easy to get the nits out. The schools in this parish no longer check for lice, but if you tell them that your child has/had lice they won't let them come back to school until you get a note from a doctor.  Good Luck in keeping your princess free of bugs.

Heather-I plan on going up one size on the shirt (for more room), using the hoodie pattern from the Raglan Tee pattern and I am using fleece and the lining will be flannel. It should make it warm enough for her to wear here in LA for the entire winter.


----------



## danicaw

Tom - Ugh. I can't believe the school didn't tell parents. 
I am sorry you guys are having to deal with this. I hope you weekend is better than today 


It has been a crazy week, just to much going on, I have barely had time to keep up with the thread. But I am coming to LOVE Fridays !
Both kids have Friday's off school this year and I can actually get stuff done around the house. 
So, today I finally got the drawstring bag made for DD.
I am feeling a bit off today, I hope I am not getting a cold, so kids and I are super lazy, hanging out in PJs and watching movies today, in case you were wondering why she seems to be in PJs in the middle of the day 





Maybe taking the picture on DS kite bedding wasn't the best idea..... to many strings.






I am pleased with it. I looked at several patterns then, kind of just went for it. I got a bit hung up on the lining. But it turned out ok.... notice I didn't post any pictures of the lining 

Next week is looking just as busy as this, so hopefully I can do a bit more sewing this weekend.


----------



## candicenicole19

I am alive!  lol, I have had a rough time the past few months but I am back and have LOTS of designs to share with you!  

NEWS ON MAKE A WISH: We are still waiting to see if it is approved or not.  The director in our area quit while it was in the approval process so we had to start over BUT we were told (And they are not allowed to do this but they did it anyway) by our wish granters that they are 99.9% sure it would be approved but they had to wait utnil the start of next week for the For sure Approval.  lol, So this has been a long road as well but we are so excited!  Zoe picked a disney Cruise and if it is approved it will be our first ever Cruise!  So we are all super excited about it!  


I have not started to sew for our December trip yet which is really starting to creap up on me but I will start that after I am out from under these customs I have to make!  lol

Anyway, Sorry I was MIA for so long.  I went back pretty far looking through all the pages and everything is awesome!  I love everything I have seen!  You are all so talented!

Here are a few of my new designs.  I have not had a computer so nothing better to do but sew!  lol, Oh and Guess what!!!!!! When my computer decided to crash on me, I lost ALL of my embrod. files which i am SO sad about.  I purchased a few new ones but it is not the same  I want my old ones back!  lol, Vent over I promise!

OKay lets see if I remember which to copy from Photobucket to paste here so you can see my pics!  lol, It has not been THAT long but for the life of me I cant remember

Spongebob










Halloween Kitty








Wizard of Oz
















Fun fall set













Doll Hoodie





Cheese set













Thanksgiving dress









Cute as a Button









Hello Princess Kitty









Punk Princess













Okay well that is enough for now lol, I am sure I could share more but I will stop there!  Thanks again for letting me share!


----------



## CastleCreations

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Have you seen the new trailer for HSM 3?  Gabriella was unavailable for the movie. Leighanna however was! Check out my grown baby!
> http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/zA23HoR0eCJmOtw6



OMG!! Tom that was so funny. We love Jib Jab and Lex and Ireland have been "stars" in lots of their videos!


----------



## CastleCreations

LisaZoe said:


> Wow, lots of cute things being shared. We've been pretty busy here with back to school night, soccer, etc.
> 
> I've been able to get some sewing done, luckily. I made these for a little girl who should be at WDW right now. Her mom wanted a set for her to wear to Cape May and we found a photo of Minnie there so I used her outfit as inspiration. Of course it wouldn't be complete without Minnie on it somewhere. My camera did not do justice to the colors, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little girl also loves Fairy Godmother so I got to make a cute little Vida dress for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is another Vida made for fun and to use up some remnants from past projects. I have the Feliz pattern now but I'm just not ready to move on yet.



They're beautiful!! You are so talented. I like how your "for fun" dresses come out better that anything I spend days on... I'll get there eventually. LOL. I still can't seem to do the eyes right. I will have to stick to Minnie and Mickey...at least they don't have pupils..LOL


----------



## livndisney

Originally Posted by t-beri  
I am so sorry to have started a conversation about religion and I apologize! I wish that I'd used a different example. I have had friends of MANY religions and am a bit of a student of religions. I like to learn about all of them. I've had Muslim friends, evengelical friends, jewish friends, wiccan friends, buddhist friends.... Atheist friends and pagan friends. I would never pity someone b/c of their religious decisions, and I know that one would hope that your children are able to feel a sense of pride but I have known plenty of friends who say that as children they DIDN'T understand why they were different. I've seen it in my son as our religious tendencies are not the main stream. So the fact of seperating out a student FOR ANY REASON, physical limitations, allergies whatever...is going to be a challenge for me to find a way to compensate for the difference. That is all I was saying. Not that I'd force someone to participate but I would worry that I was doing enough to compensate for the seperation. That is just in my nature. I am a born and bred nuturer and worrier.

So we can all return to our regularly scheduled programming now.
...t. 







The Moonk's Mom said:


> t-  You don't need to apologize!  I think that there are no hurt feelings anywhere.  I know what you are saying...I have felt many times like I need to compensate to my nephews and niece because I thought they felt left out.  But they really don't, but I still feel weird...I also worry way too much!!!!  We can be in that boat together!  Wait...don't like boats...can it be a car...just not going over a bridge...over water...ugh...worry...worry...worry!




Ok as a Mom of a child with "physical limitations, allergies whatever" I have started to reply to this a couple times.

So I am just going to say-Yeah what "The Moonk's Mom" said. 
Morgan would rather be noticed for her spinny skirts than any "difference" she has. And there is no way to compensate for her physical differences. She doesn't want us to. (Took me ALONG time to learn that). I wanted to "fix" everything. But somethings can't be fixed, largely because they are not broken. Morgan wants to be treated like a kid. Not a kid with special needs.

T-Beri, I am sure you will be a great teacher.


----------



## SILLYANDI

candicenicole19 said:


> Okay well that is enough for now lol, I am sure I could share more but I will stop there!  Thanks again for letting me share!



OMG Those are all so cute! Keep them coming, it's very inspiring...

and  that the MAW cruise comes through! The DCL cruises are the best. We are going again in Dec and quite frankly I don't think we will ever cruise any other line!  OHHH! and it will give you a new project...a FISH EXTENDER!
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1219607


----------



## candicenicole19

SILLYANDI said:


> OMG Those are all so cute! Keep them coming, it's very inspiring...
> 
> and  that the MAW cruise comes through! The DCL cruises are the best. We are going again in Dec and quite frankly I don't think we will ever cruise any other line!  OHHH! and it will give you a new project...a FISH EXTENDER!
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1219607



Thank you so much!  I will  have to make one of those Fish extenders as soon as I get a set date!  Thanks again


----------



## SILLYANDI

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Sorry to vent, please ignore this if you want to!
> But since you all are so great, I am sure you would understand.
> 
> 
> I've just been through one of the worst days ever!
> 
> Leighanna had picture day at school today, so this morning we were getting her dressed, brushing her hair and getting it styled, when she started to complain that her head itched.
> I thought maybe dry scalp, but with a closer inspection we found the culprit.
> The dreaded four letter word that I vowed I would never say..... LICE!



Not sure if this will help at all (sorry I can't keep up with the posts here!) but there was a FANTASTIC article in wondertime a few months ago about a lice picker extrodinaire and her technique...
http://wondertime.go.com/learning/article/how-to-treat-lice.html
Scroll through to the "head nit picker" section

Good luck...


OOPS! Just read through the posts and realized you all have read the same article as me! I need to get faster at reading (or read it all before I post...DUH?!)


----------



## minnie2

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Sorry to vent, please ignore this if you want to!
> But since you all are so great, I am sure you would understand.
> 
> 
> I've just been through one of the worst days ever!
> 
> Leighanna had picture day at school today, so this morning we were getting her dressed, brushing her hair and getting it styled, when she started to complain that her head itched.
> I thought maybe dry scalp, but with a closer inspection we found the culprit.
> The dreaded four letter word that I vowed I would never say..... LICE!
> 
> Well, immediately we knew we had to get this under control.
> First, we called the school and told them. They told my wife that we should make sure that Leighanna wears her hair up and out of the way for a while. They had an idea that "someone" in her class has it.
> 
> Uhmmmm.... why not let the parents of the children in this class know this?
> 
> Anyway, we went to the pharmacy and got the stuff to treat Leighanna's hair. Applied the stuff, went through EVERY STRAND with a nit comb and a magnifying glass. Only found one live louse, and about 5 or 6 nits. Hopefully we got this under control. Mind you this took us about 5 hours to do!
> I hated putting this chemical on her hair.  If you all know of something better... feel free to chime in!
> Oh... Leighanna's hair is a nice shade of Marilyn Monroe Platinum now.  Apparently all that combing and junk took the color right out!
> 
> Took all of her stuffies off the bed and threw them in a garbage bag. (This will stay in the garage for a few weeks). Stripped all the beds, vacuumed everything. Threw all that stuff in a hot washer and dryer.
> Pulled the slip cover off the couch and washed that and put it in a hot dryer. Took her backpack and put it in the hot dryer. Lots of other stuff still waiting for the washer and dryer.
> 
> Well this afternoon, I decided to head my "Happy Self" up to the school and find out why we were not informed. At least with a warning note or something.
> 
> The secretaries in the office said that they don't check for this anymore. So no notes will ever come home on this.  (Of course they didn't look me in the eye when they said this, they knew I was not in the best of moods!)
> Uhmmmm...EXCUSE ME!?!
> I guess you can go to school with chicken pox, measels, pinworm, any kind of contagious disease, and not get informed about it. HMMMMMM, this is wierd.
> But..... if a child wets her pants while on the playground, the parents get notified IMMEDIATELY to either bring in a change of clothes, or take the child home. Well, isn't that fine and dandy!
> Wouldn't want any pee of any kind to get on you.
> But..... LICE...... No Problemo!
> Needless to say, I am not a happy camper right now!
> 
> And wouldn't you know? The principal was out today too!
> Hmmmm... Mr. Smartypants, having two days off at the beginning of the week due to no power just wasn't enough!
> 
> Sorry to vent about this, but I figure you all would understand my extraordinarily crummy day!


OH MY what a mess!  I can't believe you weren't notified!  I know in my kids school parents at notified about lice.



hogansteph said:


> OK...thanks to the couple of you that replied to my very novice post.  I visited the web site that some of you suggested and I am so excited but overwhelmed.  There is a ton of such cute things.  Where to start????  I think my mom and I are going to tackle the twirl skirts first and than possibly and jumper that the girls can wear with leggings.  Who knows what we will really get accomplished but it is fun to dream!
> 
> A little background info on us.....we live in Michigan, have a six year old son, and quadruplet girls who are three year olds.  Our girls were born at 27 weeks and one of them got the short end of most of the sticks!  She has Cerebral Palsy, chronic lung disease, brain damage, a trach, wears contacts, and lots of other things but she is such a strong little girl that has the sweetest personality ever!  So, she has been granted a wish thru the make-a-wish foundation and we are all going to DISNEY!
> 
> Thanks for all of your help!
> Stephanie


Good luck!  I can't wait to see what you create!


Tinka_Belle said:


> Tom- I know how frustrating lice is. Jenna just had it last year. She got it from her cousin and nobody told me that Bailee had it until a week after Jenna had spent the night with her. Someone from this very board recommended Olive Oil. It suffocates the little critters and makes it easy to get the nits out. The schools in this parish no longer check for lice, but if you tell them that your child has/had lice they won't let them come back to school until you get a note from a doctor.  Good Luck in keeping your princess free of bugs.
> 
> Heather-I plan on going up one size on the shirt (for more room), using the hoodie pattern from the Raglan Tee pattern and I am using fleece and the lining will be flannel. It should make it warm enough for her to wear here in LA for the entire winter.


I can't wait to see the coat!  I was wanting to try that!  Don't forget to post a picture when youa re done!  



danicaw said:


> Tom - Ugh. I can't believe the school didn't tell parents.
> I am sorry you guys are having to deal with this. I hope you weekend is better than today
> 
> 
> It has been a crazy week, just to much going on, I have barely had time to keep up with the thread. But I am coming to LOVE Fridays !
> Both kids have Friday's off school this year and I can actually get stuff done around the house.
> So, today I finally got the drawstring bag made for DD.
> I am feeling a bit off today, I hope I am not getting a cold, so kids and I are super lazy, hanging out in PJs and watching movies today, in case you were wondering why she seems to be in PJs in the middle of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe taking the picture on DS kite bedding wasn't the best idea..... to many strings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleased with it. I looked at several patterns then, kind of just went for it. I got a bit hung up on the lining. But it turned out ok.... notice I didn't post any pictures of the lining
> 
> Next week is looking just as busy as this, so hopefully I can do a bit more sewing this weekend.


That came out so cute!   I love pj days!


candicenicole19 said:


> I am alive!  lol, I have had a rough time the past few months but I am back and have LOTS of designs to share with you!
> 
> NEWS ON MAKE A WISH: We are still waiting to see if it is approved or not.  The director in our area quit while it was in the approval process so we had to start over BUT we were told (And they are not allowed to do this but they did it anyway) by our wish granters that they are 99.9% sure it would be approved but they had to wait utnil the start of next week for the For sure Approval.  lol, So this has been a long road as well but we are so excited!  Zoe picked a disney Cruise and if it is approved it will be our first ever Cruise!  So we are all super excited about it!
> 
> 
> I have not started to sew for our December trip yet which is really starting to creap up on me but I will start that after I am out from under these customs I have to make!  lol
> 
> Anyway, Sorry I was MIA for so long.  I went back pretty far looking through all the pages and everything is awesome!  I love everything I have seen!  You are all so talented!
> 
> Here are a few of my new designs.  I have not had a computer so nothing better to do but sew!  lol, Oh and Guess what!!!!!! When my computer decided to crash on me, I lost ALL of my embrod. files which i am SO sad about.  I purchased a few new ones but it is not the same  I want my old ones back!  lol, Vent over I promise!
> 
> OKay lets see if I remember which to copy from Photobucket to paste here so you can see my pics!  lol, It has not been THAT long but for the life of me I cant remember
> 
> 
> Okay well that is enough for now lol, I am sure I could share more but I will stop there!  Thanks again for letting me share!


All adorable!


----------



## LisaNJ25

Hi Everyone.. I haven't lurked or posted in months.  Time to dust off the sewing machines. My 4yo dd just started pre-school so I need to make some cute outfits.. I love the new dress pattern. I need to make some of them.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Tinka_Belle said:


> Haven't tried sleeves at all yet.  I'm a little nervous.
> 
> 
> 
> HeatherSue said:
> 
> 
> 
> :
> Have you made the portrait peasant top?  There is a long sleeved version on there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long sleeved peasant top?  Got to go check that out.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> candicenicole19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wizard of Oz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aisling just went crazy when she saw this Wizard of Oz set!!!!  It's GORGEOUS!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## candicenicole19

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Aisling just went crazy when she saw this Wizard of Oz set!!!!  It's GORGEOUS!!!



Thank you so much!  My Little Olivia loves The Wizard of Oz as well and she was just tickled when I made this outfit!  She had to call everyone and tell them that she god a "toorfy skirt" lol


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone,

I was wondering if anyone knew of a pattern for those cooling neck wraps? the ones you soak in water???? im not sure what they are full of??????? 

any cool plans for the weekend? we are having our jr high youth group over for the 4th stop of a progressive dinner (we are dessert) and are doing a chocolate fountain - what would you all suggest for dipping and dunking???

thanks, wendy


----------



## jessica52877

Pound cake! Yummy! Strawberries, bananas and marshmallows!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew of a pattern for those cooling neck wraps? the ones you soak in water???? im not sure what they are full of???????
> 
> any cool plans for the weekend? we are having our jr high youth group over for the 4th stop of a progressive dinner (we are dessert) and are doing a chocolate fountain - what would you all suggest for dipping and dunking???
> 
> thanks, wendy


I saw one of these at a wedding show. They had pretzels, strawberries, pineapple and marshmallows.


----------



## MegaWoman

hogansteph said:


> OK...thanks to the couple of you that replied to my very novice post.  I visited the web site that some of you suggested and I am so excited but overwhelmed.  There is a ton of such cute things.  Where to start????  I think my mom and I are going to tackle the twirl skirts first and than possibly and jumper that the girls can wear with leggings.  Who knows what we will really get accomplished but it is fun to dream!
> 
> A little background info on us.....we live in Michigan, have a six year old son, and quadruplet girls who are three year olds.  Our girls were born at 27 weeks and one of them got the short end of most of the sticks!  She has Cerebral Palsy, chronic lung disease, brain damage, a trach, wears contacts, and lots of other things but she is such a strong little girl that has the sweetest personality ever!  So, she has been granted a wish thru the make-a-wish foundation and we are all going to DISNEY!
> 
> Thanks for all of your help!
> Stephanie




Hey!  Welcome to another Stephanie!  There's a couple of us here!  Umm you have FIVE kids?       That's incredible!  The twirl skirts are a little time consuming, lots of gathering and if you make a patchwork twirl there's lots and lots of cutting and piecing.  It was one of the first things I made, and my DD loves it (but I only have ONE DD, so only one skirt to make!).  I should have started with something a little more instant gratification.

Again, welcome!

Stephanie


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

Here are some pictures of the Halloween Tink set that I had made for my daughter for our October trip...


----------



## Tinka_Belle

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Here are some pictures of the Halloween Tink set that I had made for my daughter for our October trip...


That is just too pretty.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Here are some pictures of the Halloween Tink set that I had made for my daughter for our October trip...



Great job!  I am a sucker for anything tink.  I just love it


----------



## 2cutekidz

iluvwdw4ever -Gorgeous Tink set!!  Who made it?


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

Please send me a PM if you would like to know who made the Tink set.


----------



## Tink561

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Here are some pictures of the Halloween Tink set that I had made for my daughter for our October trip...


I love it!  I would recognize Angel's (Bayoubabe5's) work anywhere.  We have about 6 of her sets!


----------



## sahm1000

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Sorry to vent, please ignore this if you want to!
> But since you all are so great, I am sure you would understand.
> 
> 
> I've just been through one of the worst days ever!
> 
> Leighanna had picture day at school today, so this morning we were getting her dressed, brushing her hair and getting it styled, when she started to complain that her head itched.
> I thought maybe dry scalp, but with a closer inspection we found the culprit.
> The dreaded four letter word that I vowed I would never say..... LICE!
> 
> Well, immediately we knew we had to get this under control.
> First, we called the school and told them. They told my wife that we should make sure that Leighanna wears her hair up and out of the way for a while. They had an idea that "someone" in her class has it.
> 
> Uhmmmm.... why not let the parents of the children in this class know this?
> 
> Anyway, we went to the pharmacy and got the stuff to treat Leighanna's hair. Applied the stuff, went through EVERY STRAND with a nit comb and a magnifying glass. Only found one live louse, and about 5 or 6 nits. Hopefully we got this under control. Mind you this took us about 5 hours to do!
> I hated putting this chemical on her hair.  If you all know of something better... feel free to chime in!
> Oh... Leighanna's hair is a nice shade of Marilyn Monroe Platinum now.  Apparently all that combing and junk took the color right out!
> 
> Took all of her stuffies off the bed and threw them in a garbage bag. (This will stay in the garage for a few weeks). Stripped all the beds, vacuumed everything. Threw all that stuff in a hot washer and dryer.
> Pulled the slip cover off the couch and washed that and put it in a hot dryer. Took her backpack and put it in the hot dryer. Lots of other stuff still waiting for the washer and dryer.
> 
> Well this afternoon, I decided to head my "Happy Self" up to the school and find out why we were not informed. At least with a warning note or something.
> 
> The secretaries in the office said that they don't check for this anymore. So no notes will ever come home on this.  (Of course they didn't look me in the eye when they said this, they knew I was not in the best of moods!)
> Uhmmmm...EXCUSE ME!?!
> I guess you can go to school with chicken pox, measels, pinworm, any kind of contagious disease, and not get informed about it. HMMMMMM, this is wierd.
> But..... if a child wets her pants while on the playground, the parents get notified IMMEDIATELY to either bring in a change of clothes, or take the child home. Well, isn't that fine and dandy!
> Wouldn't want any pee of any kind to get on you.
> But..... LICE...... No Problemo!
> Needless to say, I am not a happy camper right now!
> 
> And wouldn't you know? The principal was out today too!
> Hmmmm... Mr. Smartypants, having two days off at the beginning of the week due to no power just wasn't enough!
> 
> Sorry to vent about this, but I figure you all would understand my extraordinarily crummy day!



Ooh, yuck!  That is a bad day!  Poor baby having to  have that done to her is no fun!  I know some schools have taken a stance that since lice don't make you sick, they are just a nuisance and aren't notifying parents or making children stay home.  How fun for the next child/family who get them.  And I feel like you do, I don't want to ever say that word and I swear if my girls get them I'm going to a hotel and my DH can deal with it!  I know, bad Mommy!  There was a little girl in Grace's preschool class last year who had them and I only knew b/c her parents asked me if we had had any problems with them but it turned out she was getting them from her grandmother's house.  Thankfully Grace never got them but I was constantly spraying hair products on her hair to keep them away.  I hope getting rid of them goes smoothly for  you and that your day gets better!




billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew of a pattern for those cooling neck wraps? the ones you soak in water???? im not sure what they are full of???????
> 
> any cool plans for the weekend? we are having our jr high youth group over for the 4th stop of a progressive dinner (we are dessert) and are doing a chocolate fountain - what would you all suggest for dipping and dunking???
> 
> thanks, wendy



All kinds of fruit cut up, marshmallows, pretzel rods, rice krispies would be good in the chocolate.  Yum!  Have fun!


----------



## TravelinGal

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew of a pattern for those cooling neck wraps? the ones you soak in water???? im not sure what they are full of???????



http://watersorb.com/polymer_cool_neck_bands.htm 

You can find instructions there as well as order the polymer beads.


----------



## eyor44

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Here are some pictures of the Halloween Tink set that I had made for my daughter for our October trip...



How original! and what a little ham. she is adorable.


----------



## eyor44

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I've just been through one of the worst days ever!
> 
> Leighanna had picture day at school today, so this morning we were getting her dressed, brushing her hair and getting it styled, when she started to complain that her head itched.
> I thought maybe dry scalp, but with a closer inspection we found the culprit.
> The dreaded four letter word that I vowed I would never say..... LICE!
> 
> Well, immediately we knew we had to get this under control.
> First, we called the school and told them. They told my wife that we should make sure that Leighanna wears her hair up and out of the way for a while. They had an idea that "someone" in her class has it.
> 
> Uhmmmm.... why not let the parents of the children in this class know this?



At our school, they check once a month or so and then only send a note home with the infected child. Don't tell anyone else, not even the child who shares a cubby.  Which I hate cubby sharing.
Try spraying a little hair spray behind her ears and under her hair. and a bit on top. This is suppose to keep the little things away. So far we have only dealt with it once and then DS didn't have it as they said he did.  oh well,  try the hair spray.


----------



## eyor44

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Have you seen the new trailer for HSM 3?  Gabriella was unavailable for the movie. Leighanna however was! Check out my grown baby!
> http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/zA23HoR0eCJmOtw6



love it


----------



## minnie2

iluvwdw4ever said:


> Here are some pictures of the Halloween Tink set that I had made for my daughter for our October trip...


Too cute!



? for those of youw ho work with knits 
Do you zig zag the edges of the pieces so they don't fray or do you not do it with knots.


----------



## kimmylaj

hi all just wanted to stop and say everything looks fabu as usual. with all of ryans kindergarten homework , i havent touched mias halloween outfit. hopefully tomorrow. it is the carlac stripwork jumper it is coming out so cute.
i just need to be better about actually following seam allowances because it is a smidge snug, because i tend to ignore important details like marking and measuring seams and such. i always tend to be rushing.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi!  

Tom- So sorry about the dreaded Lice...I still can't believe that happened like that!  I hate they find the need to inform anybody!  Crazy!




I was just stopping in to let everyone know...

I UPDATED MY TRIP REPORT!!!


----------



## Stephres

danicaw said:


>



I love it! You did a great job and it looks like it's the perfect size. Who looks at the lining anyway?



candicenicole19 said:


>



Your work is always so adorable! I love it when you share. Sorry about your computer and I hope you hear from the Wish people soon!



LisaNJ25 said:


> Hi Everyone.. I haven't lurked or posted in months.  Time to dust off the sewing machines. My 4yo dd just started pre-school so I need to make some cute outfits.. I love the new dress pattern. I need to make some of them.



Hi!  



iluvwdw4ever said:


>



Your little cheeser is so cute! Love that Tink outfit, so cute!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

We just got power back last night after Ike came for a visit!   Our neighborhood is pretty excited since we were told that power will not be restored to our area until after 9/23.  Anyway, we are all doing fine...and we are very, very thankful that our house are OK - just a few down fence, and uprooted bushes.  A lot of our neighbors weren't that unfortunately.  Quite a few of them had their roof caved into their house!  Our area is in quite a mess, and not everything around here is opened yet.   Kids are out of school until Sept. 29th, and who knows when DH will be back at work since he works at the School of Medicine in Galveston.

Anyway, I am glad to be back and glad that I am able to work on the big gives!!  I was really worried about that..I will catch up a little later!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

EnchantedPrincess said:


> We just got power back last night after Ike came for a visit!   Our neighborhood is pretty excited since we were told that power will not be restored to our area until after 9/23.  Anyway, we are all doing fine...and we are very, very thankful that our house are OK - just a few down fence, and uprooted bushes.  A lot of our neighbors weren't that unfortunately.  Quite a few of them had their roof caved into their house!  Our area is in quite a mess, and not everything around here is opened yet.   Kids are out of school until Sept. 29th, and who knows when DH will be back at work since he works at the School of Medicine in Galveston.
> 
> Anyway, I am glad to be back and glad that I am able to work on the big gives!!  I was really worried about that..I will catch up a little later!



Good news!  So glad you are safe and no major damage for you.  Prayers for your neighbors and a quick return to normal for all of you!  The only time I have been thru a Hurricane we were without power for 7 days...you learn how to cook a lot on a grill, don't you?  Keep safe!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

HeatherSue said:


> 2. I am so excited about camping this year!! Tessa and I are going to stay in my mom and dad's camper on Saturday night.  I usually miss out on the campfire and breakfast because Henry hates to sleep in a tent and we don't have a camper.  But, this year, we're all going up tomorrow. Then, Henry will take Sawyer home to sleep and Tessa and I will stay!
> 
> Those of you that have been around a while may remember our cousin's redneck camper from last year.
> 
> We always have so much fun!!  Can you tell I'm excited?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney pictures set to music?  Oh yeah, I cried!
> 
> But, I got distracted by signing up for a free day in the parks on your birthday!! Did everybody see that?  You register your birthday and you can get into the parks for free on your birthday!



Camping is so much fun!  I think the campfire is the best part too!

Thanks for the tip about the birthdays! DH and I have our birthdays only 5 days apart so we may consider going that week!!

January is also our 10 year wedding anniversary so we are considering going then too! DD's birthday is in January!


----------



## billwendy

Good morning,

Thanks for the ideas for the chocolate fountain!!! It should be fun!!

Thanks for the directions for the cool wrap neck tie - anyone know where to get polymer beads?

So glad you are doing okay and Ike is gone - whew, I  bet all the cleaning up work is so difficult! God Bless You Guys!

Wendy


----------



## hogansteph

I can not believe how amazing the stuff you all make is....the halloween Disney stuff is so cute.  All of it is beautiful.  Your families are so lucky.  You are all such an inspiration.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

billwendy said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Thanks for the ideas for the chocolate fountain!!! It should be fun!!
> 
> Thanks for the directions for the cool wrap neck tie - anyone know where to get polymer beads?
> 
> So glad you are doing okay and Ike is gone - whew, I  bet all the cleaning up work is so difficult! God Bless You Guys!
> 
> Wendy


You can get Polymer beads on ebay or in craft stores that sell beads.


----------



## hogansteph

Now that I have enough posts, I can further introduce us by posting the link to our blog....check it out if and if you get a chance, leave a comment.  I love to know who has dropped by.

www.hoganclan7.blogspot.com


----------



## princessmom29

hogansteph said:


> Now that I have enough posts, I can further introduce us by posting the link to our blog....check it out if and if you get a chance, leave a comment.  I love to know who has dropped by.
> 
> www.hoganclan7.blogspot.com



Those are beautifrul babies!!!! Mine is in her second year of ballet and loves it so much she has recruited her 2 best friends to her class. Whicn is great for me since I get to visit with the other moms while they dance. I can't believe they let you observe the class!!! That is a big no,no here and has been since I was in Ballet. They say it distracts the girls to have mommy watching and I can say that at least for mine that is true. She wouldn't stop clowning doring the 1 class we got to watch.


----------



## Adi12982

I am very excited - my MIL is getting a Singer Futura CE350.  Though it will not be mine, she will be letting me use it    (see I read the first page, I know I need to use three bananas, minimum). . . 

Anyhow, what I am most excited about learning how to do is applique using the machine. . . . like mickey ears or whatever.  But I haven't a clue how to do it with a machine.  I looked through the links and all I see is tips for doing it by hand (though I will admit I am TERRIBLE at finding things).  So, do any of you have any tips or places I can go to find out how???  I really want to be able to do them, and want to read up as much as I can before the machine gets here.  She ordered it and it is coming in the mail (but also got a sizeable discount!! - $170 less than the next lowest. . . . ).  So please help me, PLEASE!! THANKS SO MUCH!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Adi12982 said:


> I am very excited - my MIL is getting a Singer Futura CE350.  Though it will not be mine, she will be letting me use it    (see I read the first page, I know I need to use three bananas, minimum). . .
> 
> Anyhow, what I am most excited about learning how to do is applique using the machine. . . . like mickey ears or whatever.  But I haven't a clue how to do it with a machine.  I looked through the links and all I see is tips for doing it by hand (though I will admit I am TERRIBLE at finding things).  So, do any of you have any tips or places I can go to find out how???  I really want to be able to do them, and want to read up as much as I can before the machine gets here.  She ordered it and it is coming in the mail (but also got a sizeable discount!! - $170 less than the next lowest. . . . ).  So please help me, PLEASE!! THANKS SO MUCH!




First...   

And this is the link to Heather's tutorial to the best way ever to applique from the most wonderful bookmark's!  (How was that? )

http://www.4shared.com/file/56835954/932cba77/Applique_Tutorial_by_Heather_Sue.html

Hope that will get you there...if not...tell Teresa...she fixes everything!

But I followed it and it worked for me! 

Good luck!


----------



## peachygreen

Hey all, trying to play catch up here.  We finally got power and phone back yesterday and was very happy about that as we weren't expecting it until the 25th at the earliest.  Daycare should open back up on Monday (thank goodness - it is hard to work with a 2 year old in tow).  The stores around here are crazy.  I was only able to get about 1/4 of what was on my grocery list today.  At least I can do laundry and all that other stuff. 

EnchantedPrincess, I'm glad your power is up too.

There are some very cute things posted recently, but I can't possibly catch up on all of them.  I can't wait to try out Carla's new skort pattern for my neice for Christmas though.


----------



## Clared

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew of a pattern for those cooling neck wraps? the ones you soak in water???? im not sure what they are full of???????
> 
> any cool plans for the weekend? we are having our jr high youth group over for the 4th stop of a progressive dinner (we are dessert) and are doing a chocolate fountain - what would you all suggest for dipping and dunking???
> 
> thanks, wendy



Wendy, I have a pattern in a magazine that uses water absorbing crystals, that you use for water plants.  PM me your email address if you interested and I will scan the pages in and send them to you.

Clare


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

peachygreen said:


> Hey all, trying to play catch up here.  We finally got power and phone back yesterday and was very happy about that as we weren't expecting it until the 25th at the earliest.  Daycare should open back up on Monday (thank goodness - it is hard to work with a 2 year old in tow).  The stores around here are crazy.  I was only able to get about 1/4 of what was on my grocery list today.  At least I can do laundry and all that other stuff.
> 
> EnchantedPrincess, I'm glad your power is up too.
> 
> There are some very cute things posted recently, but I can't possibly catch up on all of them.  I can't wait to try out Carla's new skort pattern for my neice for Christmas though.



Yay....glad you got your power back too!!   I have a new respect for this thing call electricity!! Thankfully, we got our phone line back much earlier...I think it was Monday afternoon...AT&T powered all the phone lines in our neighborhood with a generator.


----------



## Adi12982

The Moonk's Mom said:


> First...
> 
> And this is the link to Heather's tutorial to the best way ever to applique from the most wonderful bookmark's!  (How was that? )
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/56835954/932cba77/Applique_Tutorial_by_Heather_Sue.html
> 
> Hope that will get you there...if not...tell Teresa...she fixes everything!
> 
> But I followed it and it worked for me!
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks so much - however, this is for how to do it with a regular machine. . . I was looking for one on how to do it on an embroidery machine. . . Thanks so much, again. . . and if any of you have any help, please send it my way!


----------



## SILLYANDI

I have searched the internet and cannot find this fabric anywhere (the one place I did was sold out already!). I'd like to make matching shirts for DH & DS for our upcoming cruise. It's called "classic red mickey head" on the one website I could find...





Any leads would be appreciated! TIA.


----------



## Piper

I lost power Monday and it came back at a little before 4 this afternoon----yay!


----------



## ncmomof2

SILLYANDI said:


> I have searched the internet and cannot find this fabric anywhere (the one place I did was sold out already!). I'd like to make matching shirts for DH & DS for our upcoming cruise. It's called "classic red mickey head" on the one website I could find...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any leads would be appreciated! TIA.



Hobby Lobby carries it.


----------



## CastleCreations

Hi All! 
I wanted to share with you the pillowcases I got in the mail for the cruise. These are the ones I will have the characters sign. 





Aren't they just darling...I LOVE them. I can't wait for the girls to use them. 

Also here is a quick pirate vida that I sewed up. I wasn't sure where it was going but all in all it turned out okay for a quickie. I like the vida with the waist band and will doing that way again with another..


----------



## twob4him

Arrggg...I posted something today around 1 pm .....I know I did and it didnt show up....


----------



## mrsmiller

as usual   I have  a lot to catch on!!!

I've been busy with my boys (we still have some major issues ) but we are working on getting my son get better.


(Michelle: hope you like this !! )
I made some skorts and a reversible top to go with it





































I wanted to share with you  my homemade dressform
(cardboard!!!)






It makes it  easier for me to sew!!!  I made them from size 2 to 12 and cost me 99c per piece I love that when I am done I can put then in a corner of my closet 
( I do not know why it took me so long to come out with this idea!!!)

Linnette


----------



## LisaZoe

I thought I should show I'm not completely stuck on using the Vida pattern. I sent this set out today. The tee started with CarlaC's raglan.


----------



## CastleCreations

Hi...Can anyone suggest a really good pattern for a drawstring backpack. I'm thinking of trying to make one...thanks


----------



## mrsklamc

Wow Lisa, your stuff is always stunning but I LOVE the Monster's Inc. set. I guess it's just a matter of what someone's favorite characters are. Have you ever made Stitch?


----------



## twob4him

mrsmiller said:


> as usual   I have  a lot to catch on!!!
> 
> I've been busy with my boys (we still have some major issues ) but we are working on getting my son get better.
> 
> 
> (Michelle: hope you like this !! )
> I made some skorts and a reversible top to go with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to share with you  my homemade dressform
> (cardboard!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes it  easier for me to sew!!!  I made them from size 2 to 12 and cost me 99c per piece I love that when I am done I can put then in a corner of my closet
> ( I do not know why it took me so long to come out with this idea!!!)
> 
> Linnette



Linnette u are a genius!!!! I love your cardboard idea!!! I also love the cute tinkerbell outfits.....awesome job and they look very comfy!!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Elisa, Lisa and Linnette- Those are all so pretty.


----------



## karamat

glorib said:


> OK, ladies and Tom!  I'm fixing to cut out some fabric - probably for a Vida or a Feliz.  I still have to decide!  I bought the most beautimous fabric yesterday at a local quilt shop.  I got it because it reminded me of scrapbook paper, then when I looked at the selvage, it is made by a scrapbook paper company!  How cool is that?  VERY cool, I tell ya!  Two of my most favoritest things combined!  So now, I can scrap pictures of Ella in her mom-made creations and have coordinating paper!  It'll be all matchy-matchy!



There is some circus fabric that I've seen on-line that has matching scrapbook paper.  I've thought about getting it... I'm co-chairing a children's festival (raising money for a local charity) and our theme for the event is the circus... how perfect DD could have a circus outfit to wear and then I could scrapbook the pictures  



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> The secretaries in the office said that they don't check for this anymore. So no notes will ever come home on this.  (Of course they didn't look me in the eye when they said this, they knew I was not in the best of moods!)
> Uhmmmm...EXCUSE ME!?!
> I guess you can go to school with chicken pox, measels, pinworm, any kind of contagious disease, and not get informed about it. HMMMMMM, this is wierd.
> But..... if a child wets her pants while on the playground, the parents get notified IMMEDIATELY to either bring in a change of clothes, or take the child home. Well, isn't that fine and dandy!
> Wouldn't want any pee of any kind to get on you.
> But..... LICE...... No Problemo!
> Needless to say, I am not a happy camper right now!
> 
> And wouldn't you know? The principal was out today too!
> Hmmmm... Mr. Smartypants, having two days off at the beginning of the week due to no power just wasn't enough!
> 
> Sorry to vent about this, but I figure you all would understand my extraordinarily crummy day!



My BFF went through this last year with her DD... the school's reasoning behind not telling anyone that the kids had been exposed to Lice is that they didn't want to embarass the child who started the outbreak.  But couldn't they just send out a blanket message to the whole school... no one would have to know where it started from.



candicenicole19 said:


> Cheese set



I LOVE the Cat/Mouse fabric.  After seeing an outfit on  made from it I had to track some down.  One of these days I'll make something for DD - right now I think the circles are as big as she is


----------



## Cherlynn25

CastleCreations said:


> Hi...Can anyone suggest a really good pattern for a drawstring backpack. I'm thinking of trying to make one...thanks



someone (i forget who, sorry) just made one a day or two ago, not sure what pattern they used, it was really cute though. i was thinking i would like to make one too. Hopefully they will post which pattern they used.


----------



## danicaw

CastleCreations said:


> Hi...Can anyone suggest a really good pattern for a drawstring backpack. I'm thinking of trying to make one...thanks



I made one yesterday... was it really just yesterday  yikes.
I looked at all these links, then went for it. 
It was fun, although goofed up a bit on the lining, but in the end its fine and my DD2 loves it. 

http://www.instructables.com/id/Drawstring-Backpack/
http://sewing.about.com/od/freeprojects/ss/stringbackpack_9.htm
http://www.instructables.com/id/Sew-Easy-Fashion-Backpack/

Have fun. I loved the pirate vida you just posted...I need to work up to that. I love the fun, cute pirate fabric!


----------



## danicaw

danicaw said:


> Maybe taking the picture on DS kite bedding wasn't the best idea..... to many strings.



Here are the pics of the bag....


----------



## minnie2

hogansteph said:


> Now that I have enough posts, I can further introduce us by posting the link to our blog....check it out if and if you get a chance, leave a comment.  I love to know who has dropped by.
> 
> www.hoganclan7.blogspot.com





peachygreen said:


> Hey all, trying to play catch up here.  We finally got power and phone back yesterday and was very happy about that as we weren't expecting it until the 25th at the earliest.  Daycare should open back up on Monday (thank goodness - it is hard to work with a 2 year old in tow).  The stores around here are crazy.  I was only able to get about 1/4 of what was on my grocery list today.  At least I can do laundry and all that other stuff.
> 
> EnchantedPrincess, I'm glad your power is up too.
> 
> There are some very cute things posted recently, but I can't possibly catch up on all of them.  I can't wait to try out Carla's new skort pattern for my neice for Christmas though.


What a beautiful family you have!


CastleCreations said:


> Hi All!
> I wanted to share with you the pillowcases I got in the mail for the cruise. These are the ones I will have the characters sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they just darling...I LOVE them. I can't wait for the girls to use them.
> 
> Also here is a quick pirate vida that I sewed up. I wasn't sure where it was going but all in all it turned out okay for a quickie. I like the vida with the waist band and will doing that way again with another..


Cute idea about the pillow cases having the charecters sign it.

Love the vida!  


mrsmiller said:


> as usual   I have  a lot to catch on!!!
> 
> I've been busy with my boys (we still have some major issues ) but we are working on getting my son get better.
> 
> 
> (Michelle: hope you like this !! )
> I made some skorts and a reversible top to go with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to share with you  my homemade dressform
> (cardboard!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes it  easier for me to sew!!!  I made them from size 2 to 12 and cost me 99c per piece I love that when I am done I can put then in a corner of my closet
> ( I do not know why it took me so long to come out with this idea!!!)
> 
> Linnette


Great idea with the cardboard!  The outfit of course is adorable!



LisaZoe said:


> I thought I should show I'm not completely stuck on using the Vida pattern. I sent this set out today. The tee started with CarlaC's raglan.


Love it!!!!!!



FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO HAVE WORKED WITH KNIT. Do you zig zag the edges to stop it from fraying? Or do you just sew it?


----------



## minnie2

Ok I just got a ruffler foot   problem is now I am terrified to use it!  I read Carla's book and  am still nervous.  I think i may just need to wait until I am not in the middle of a few project and make learning how to use it my project.  Probably even just playing with it.  
Am i the only one that is scared of their ruffler foot?!?!?!?


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Adi12982 said:


> Thanks so much - however, this is for how to do it with a regular machine. . . I was looking for one on how to do it on an embroidery machine. . . Thanks so much, again. . . and if any of you have any help, please send it my way!



Opps...sorry!  I alas do not have that machine and this IS machince applique to me! 



mrsmiller said:


> as usual   I have  a lot to catch on!!!
> 
> I've been busy with my boys (we still have some major issues ) but we are working on getting my son get better.
> 
> 
> (Michelle: hope you like this !! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



Linnette - CUTE!  I love it and love your dressform!  Does your mind EVER stop?

Good luck with your son! 



LisaZoe said:


>



Lisa!  As usual a beutiful job!  



CastleCreations said:


> Hi All!
> I wanted to share with you the pillowcases I got in the mail for the cruise. These are the ones I will have the characters sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they just darling...I LOVE them. I can't wait for the girls to use them.
> 
> Also here is a quick pirate vida that I sewed up. I wasn't sure where it was going but all in all it turned out okay for a quickie. I like the vida with the waist band and will doing that way again with another..



I love the pillow cases!  They are adorable!  

The Vida is cute too!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

minnie2 said:


> Ok I just got a ruffler foot   problem is now I am terrified to use it!  I read Carla's book and  am still nervous.  I think i may just need to wait until I am not in the middle of a few project and make learning how to use it my project.  Probably even just playing with it.
> Am i the only one that is scared of their ruffler foot?!?!?!?




Nope...terrified of mine too...too many parts on that thing!


----------



## minnie2

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Nope...terrified of mine too...too many parts on that thing!



so glad I am not alone!  
I wish I new some one who could just walk me through it.  I am awful at directions I tend to zone out unless i am actually doing it hands on.


----------



## billwendy

minnie2 said:


> Ok I just got a ruffler foot   problem is now I am terrified to use it!  I read Carla's book and  am still nervous.  I think i may just need to wait until I am not in the middle of a few project and make learning how to use it my project.  Probably even just playing with it.
> Am i the only one that is scared of their ruffler foot?!?!?!?



Nope - I am scared too!!!!!


----------



## DznyDreamz

The Moonk's Mom said:


> First...
> 
> And this is the link to Heather's tutorial to the best way ever to applique from the most wonderful bookmark's!  (How was that? )
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/56835954/932cba77/Applique_Tutorial_by_Heather_Sue.html
> 
> Hope that will get you there...if not...tell Teresa...she fixes everything!
> 
> But I followed it and it worked for me!
> 
> Good luck!



I have a company issued laptop and can't download anything.  Grrrr.    Is there a way to view the tutorial without having to download the file?

TIA!!


----------



## twob4him

minnie2 said:


> Ok I just got a ruffler foot   problem is now I am terrified to use it!  I read Carla's book and  am still nervous.  I think i may just need to wait until I am not in the middle of a few project and make learning how to use it my project.  Probably even just playing with it.
> Am i the only one that is scared of their ruffler foot?!?!?!?





The Moonk's Mom said:


> Nope...terrified of mine too...too many parts on that thing!





minnie2 said:


> so glad I am not alone!
> I wish I new some one who could just walk me through it.  I am awful at directions I tend to zone out unless i am actually doing it hands on.



Hi Ladies....when I brought mine home it was a miracle that I figured out how to put the thing on my machine. The "directions" were an obscure picture.  What I did was take a bunch of strips of fabric (I just cut across some old 44 inch fabric and made 4 or 5 inch wide strips). Then I started going. I found out I like to "just ruffle" and not ruffle and attach at the same time. For each strip I played around with the pleat depth, the machine's stitch length and how many stiches it does before it pleats. I figured out how to get my strip to be ruffled so it was half its original length. That was the key since I do that with ruffles mostly. Once you do like 10 or 15 strips....you find you are NOT ascared  anymore. Nope...you turn into a ruffling diser diva....oh ya!!!


----------



## lori123

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Question for those of you who use the european patterns. i just ordered a couple and I know they come on copy paper with no seam allowance- does it work to just go up one size and then you will have a 1/4" seam allowance or does it not really work out that way??
> 
> How do you make sure you get an exact seam allowance when tracing the pattern- I use patternease for all my patterns.




I traced mine onto sweedish tracing paper - I don't know if you can find it in stores - but here is a website to buy it www.birchstreetclothing.com.  It is amazing and is sturdy but flexible.  I always add the seam allowance because the lines for the next size aren't always a full 1/4" difference.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

DznyDreamz said:


> I have a company issued laptop and can't download anything.  Grrrr.    Is there a way to view the tutorial without having to download the file?
> 
> TIA!!



okay...not a computer wiz here...you may have to check with Teresa on that one!  Can you open an email?  I can send it to you that way.


----------



## lori123

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Sorry to vent, please ignore this if you want to!
> But since you all are so great, I am sure you would understand.
> 
> 
> I've just been through one of the worst days ever!
> 
> Leighanna had picture day at school today, so this morning we were getting her dressed, brushing her hair and getting it styled, when she started to complain that her head itched.
> I thought maybe dry scalp, but with a closer inspection we found the culprit.
> The dreaded four letter word that I vowed I would never say..... LICE!
> 
> Well, immediately we knew we had to get this under control.
> First, we called the school and told them. They told my wife that we should make sure that Leighanna wears her hair up and out of the way for a while. They had an idea that "someone" in her class has it.
> 
> Uhmmmm.... why not let the parents of the children in this class know this?
> 
> Anyway, we went to the pharmacy and got the stuff to treat Leighanna's hair. Applied the stuff, went through EVERY STRAND with a nit comb and a magnifying glass. Only found one live louse, and about 5 or 6 nits. Hopefully we got this under control. Mind you this took us about 5 hours to do!
> I hated putting this chemical on her hair.  If you all know of something better... feel free to chime in!
> Oh... Leighanna's hair is a nice shade of Marilyn Monroe Platinum now.  Apparently all that combing and junk took the color right out!
> 
> Took all of her stuffies off the bed and threw them in a garbage bag. (This will stay in the garage for a few weeks). Stripped all the beds, vacuumed everything. Threw all that stuff in a hot washer and dryer.
> Pulled the slip cover off the couch and washed that and put it in a hot dryer. Took her backpack and put it in the hot dryer. Lots of other stuff still waiting for the washer and dryer.
> 
> Well this afternoon, I decided to head my "Happy Self" up to the school and find out why we were not informed. At least with a warning note or something.
> 
> The secretaries in the office said that they don't check for this anymore. So no notes will ever come home on this.  (Of course they didn't look me in the eye when they said this, they knew I was not in the best of moods!)
> Uhmmmm...EXCUSE ME!?!
> I guess you can go to school with chicken pox, measels, pinworm, any kind of contagious disease, and not get informed about it. HMMMMMM, this is wierd.
> But..... if a child wets her pants while on the playground, the parents get notified IMMEDIATELY to either bring in a change of clothes, or take the child home. Well, isn't that fine and dandy!
> Wouldn't want any pee of any kind to get on you.
> But..... LICE...... No Problemo!
> Needless to say, I am not a happy camper right now!
> 
> And wouldn't you know? The principal was out today too!
> Hmmmm... Mr. Smartypants, having two days off at the beginning of the week due to no power just wasn't enough!
> 
> Sorry to vent about this, but I figure you all would understand my extraordinarily crummy day!




UGH!!!  I can't believe they don't send a letter home!!!  We had an "epidemic" in Emma and Noah's class last year - and let's just say - if some parents aren't "forced" to eliminate the probem, they don't, and they just keep reinfecting others.  Since no one is immune - I don't think anything of kids getting it - but it is a little frustrating when it is not taken care of.  We had a couple of kids that would be sent home one day only to return the next with it visibly still in their hair.  I also know one mom (a friend of mine) in the class who was very good at trying to take care of it but her son kept getting it again - but she was always checking and would find it before sending him back to school.  I sure hope they get a handle on it in Leighanna's class.  Emma and Noah were two of the lucky 5 that never got it during our "mess".  I have heard that washing hair with a shampoo that contains tea tree oil sort of "repells" them - I think that Around the World kids shampoos have one.  The other things I did for Emma and Noah while it was being passed around were to always have Emma's hair up and tight, I dressed them warm and didn't send coats (obviously it wasn't freezing out - LOL) and I sent them to school with plastic bags instead of backpacks.  Yup - LOL - they carried plastic shopping bags.  The kids all hang there backpacks next to each other after they have been all on the hairline.  And with the coats - I would help do recess duty at the school - and I am not kidding you but all but a few kids come right outside and pile their coats on top of one another on the ground.


----------



## LisaZoe

minnie2 said:


> FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO HAVE WORKED WITH KNIT. Do you zig zag the edges to stop it from fraying? Or do you just sew it?



I serge the edges on knits but that's just to make the inside look finished. Since knits don't fray, you really don't need any edge finish.


----------



## Jajone

SILLYANDI said:


> I have searched the internet and cannot find this fabric anywhere (the one place I did was sold out already!). I'd like to make matching shirts for DH & DS for our upcoming cruise. It's called "classic red mickey head" on the one website I could find...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any leads would be appreciated! TIA.


I saw it yesterday at my Hobby Lobby.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Has anyone made an Elmo or Zoe outfit?  I would love to see an example of an Elmo Applique.  I looked in the photobucket account but I couldn't find one.

TIA!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

lori123 said:


> UGH!!! I can't believe they don't send a letter home!!! We had an "epidemic" in Emma and Noah's class last year - and let's just say - if some parents aren't "forced" to eliminate the probem, they don't, and they just keep reinfecting others. Since no one is immune - I don't think anything of kids getting it - but it is a little frustrating when it is not taken care of. We had a couple of kids that would be sent home one day only to return the next with it visibly still in their hair. I also know one mom (a friend of mine) in the class who was very good at trying to take care of it but her son kept getting it again - but she was always checking and would find it before sending him back to school. I sure hope they get a handle on it in Leighanna's class. Emma and Noah were two of the lucky 5 that never got it during our "mess". I have heard that washing hair with a shampoo that contains tea tree oil sort of "repells" them - I think that Around the World kids shampoos have one. The other things I did for Emma and Noah while it was being passed around were to always have Emma's hair up and tight, I dressed them warm and didn't send coats (obviously it wasn't freezing out - LOL) and I sent them to school with plastic bags instead of backpacks. Yup - LOL - they carried plastic shopping bags. The kids all hang there backpacks next to each other after they have been all on the hairline. And with the coats - I would help do recess duty at the school - and I am not kidding you but all but a few kids come right outside and pile their coats on top of one another on the ground.


Thank you so much for all of these helpful suggestions! I really appreciate it.
I did order the Fairy Tales products. They contain tee tree oil, along with some other organic ingredients. Hopefully that will help. 
We are also going to make sure Leighanna's hair is up and tight, with lots of gel or hairspray. The little buggers don't like dirty hair.
I am going to empty her backpack everyday and put it in a hot dryer along with her jacket for at least 20 minutes. This is to ease our minds.

We seem to have it under control right now. She only had a few nits, and we got those out. We are going to retreat in a week with the organic stuff. Hopefully we got this early enough, and now we are more informed as to how to hopefully prevent this from happening again.


----------



## SILLYANDI

Jajone said:


> I saw it yesterday at my Hobby Lobby.



That figures, there isn't a hobby lobby in CA or PA where I have family. 

Thanks!


----------



## Twins+2more

mrsmiller said:


> as usual   I have  a lot to catch on!!!
> 
> I've been busy with my boys (we still have some major issues ) but we are working on getting my son get better.
> 
> 
> (Michelle: hope you like this !! )
> I made some skorts and a reversible top to go with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to share with you  my homemade dressform
> (cardboard!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes it  easier for me to sew!!!  I made them from size 2 to 12 and cost me 99c per piece I love that when I am done I can put then in a corner of my closet
> ( I do not know why it took me so long to come out with this idea!!!)
> 
> Linnette



Love it, love the colors.  And you dressform is great too


----------



## DznyDreamz

The Moonk's Mom said:


> okay...not a computer wiz here...you may have to check with Teresa on that one!  Can you open an email?  I can send it to you that way.


I can definately open an email.  Just can't download a file and save to the hard drive without Admin access.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

DznyDreamz said:


> I can definately open an email.  Just can't download a file and save to the hard drive without Admin access.


Most of the tutorials are in PDF form and you would be able to select to just view the document and not save it.


----------



## MouseTriper

mrsmiller said:


> as usual   I have  a lot to catch on!!!
> 
> I've been busy with my boys (we still have some major issues ) but we are working on getting my son get better.
> 
> 
> (Michelle: hope you like this !! )
> I made some skorts and a reversible top to go with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to share with you  my homemade dressform
> (cardboard!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes it  easier for me to sew!!!  I made them from size 2 to 12 and cost me 99c per piece I love that when I am done I can put then in a corner of my closet
> ( I do not know why it took me so long to come out with this idea!!!)
> 
> Linnette



Oh Linnette, that is just adorable!!!  I love it...but then I love everything you come up with!!!  Sorry to hear things have been so busy around home.  I am keeping your son in my prayers!!!  I hope things get better for him very soon!

Also...love your dress forms too!!!  You ROCK!!!    



LisaZoe said:


> I thought I should show I'm not completely stuck on using the Vida pattern. I sent this set out today. The tee started with CarlaC's raglan.


  That is so cute Lisa...you did a great job.  Was there anything on the back of the shirt or the pants??  Way too cute!!!


----------



## t-beri

GO BUCS!!!   




CastleCreations said:


> Hi All!
> I wanted to share with you the pillowcases I got in the mail for the cruise. These are the ones I will have the characters sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they just darling...I LOVE them. I can't wait for the girls to use them.
> 
> Also here is a quick pirate vida that I sewed up. I wasn't sure where it was going but all in all it turned out okay for a quickie. I like the vida with the waist band and will doing that way again with another..



Oh hooray!!  How cute!  there is a pirate festival coming up soon in Tampa and I have been hording some pirate fabric to make Lily a petal skirt but I am so busy sewing for our dis trip (26 days to go    still 4 outfits for lily and 2 shirts for Mac to go   ) that I doubt I'll get it done in time for the festival.
Your girls always have the cutest clothes!


----------



## t-beri

Oh so slow tonight. 

I am about to print  out the pattern for a Carla C bowling shirt for Lily.  I have had trouble deciding on pattern sizes lately.  Her chest measurement is 20"  so is her waist.  Usually that puts her in a 1-2T.  BUT she is wearing a 3 in most store bought clothing. She is nearly 38" tall. so she is very long and thin. The problem is that she is just in a 3 so I worry that 3-4's will be too big.  
I think b/c the bowling shirt is roomy maybe I can get away w/ a 2 but I'm worried about length then. ???

Any help?
...t.


----------



## Stephres

Hello everyone! We have had a busy weekend, just got home from the Rays game. I did manage to get some sewing done too.

This is an UFO. I made a colored pencil roll up and AG outfit for our friend who loves Eeyore. I intended to give her everything at once, but had an accident with the AG outfit and had to put it away before I hurt myself (or someone else):






Heather, didn't you make an outfit for a buildabear? Her mom told me today she has a beloved buildabear monkey. If anyone knows if CarlaC's bitty baby patterns would work for a buildabear, I would be most appreciative. We don't have one here for me to try out (I know, a travesty!)

This is for Lauren, for the Big Give. I was going to ruffle it up more, but she is older so I didn't want her to think it looked too much like it was for a little kid. The due date is tomorrow, so I finished just in time!






Thanks to Jessica for sending me the template for the bow. Much cuter than the ones I made!

And I can say these two are for Cathy, but I am really just showing off. Here is Megan at her horseback riding lesson Friday. I may be biased, but I think she is a natural!






Look, off the lead line on her third lesson!






She loves her lessons and loves helping take care of the horse when she's done. Thanks for looking!


----------



## livndisney

Stephres said:


> Hello everyone! We have had a busy weekend, just got home from the Rays game. I did manage to get some sewing done too.
> 
> This is an UFO. I made a colored pencil roll up and AG outfit for our friend who loves Eeyore. I intended to give her everything at once, but had an accident with the AG outfit and had to put it away before I hurt myself (or someone else):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



Steph,

Megan looks so cute on the horse. Is the AG in your picture 
Kit? Morgan just threw me a curve ball on her Christmas list, she won't let me see the AG catalog. LOL I don't remember what Kit look like from the movie.


----------



## Stephres

t-beri said:


> Oh so slow tonight.
> 
> I am about to print  out the pattern for a Carla C bowling shirt for Lily.  I have had trouble deciding on pattern sizes lately.  Her chest measurement is 20"  so is her waist.  Usually that puts her in a 1-2T.  BUT she is wearing a 3 in most store bought clothing. She is nearly 38" tall. so she is very long and thin. The problem is that she is just in a 3 so I worry that 3-4's will be too big.
> I think b/c the bowling shirt is roomy maybe I can get away w/ a 2 but I'm worried about length then. ???
> 
> Any help?
> ...t.



When I made Jacob's I went strictly by chest measurement and it was a little snug. I went up one size and it was perfect. I also lengthened it by two inches because he is tall and thin too.

I don't what to tell you, boys clothes need to be roomy, more than girls, so I don't know, lol. But I do know it is easy enough to add length, I had no problem with it at all.



livndisney said:


> Steph,
> 
> Megan looks so cute on the horse. Is the AG in your picture
> Kit? Morgan just threw me a curve ball on her Christmas list, she won't let me see the AG catalog. LOL I don't remember what Kit look like from the movie.



She is Nellie, she has strawberry blonde hair, blue eyes and freckles. You can look on-line for Kit too. I think they are similiar.


----------



## MouseTriper

Stephres said:


> Look, off the lead line on her third lesson!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loves her lessons and loves helping take care of the horse when she's done. Thanks for looking!



Awwww she looks adorable on the horse....def. looks like she is having fun!~!  My little one would love to take horse back riding lessons!!!  How cool for Megan!!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

Oh my goodness...I just SCREWED up big time.  I was working on a "Mickey Rocks" outfit for my little guy when I decided to do something stupid...yes, totally stupid.  Totally kicking myself now....UGGG.  I went to cut off some of the stabilizer I had used and actually CUT THROUGH PART OF MY FABRIC.  UGGGGG!@@@@

      

The slit looks like a sideways letter U.....!!

ANY IDEAS ON HOW TO FIX THIS.....!!!!!!!!!  It takes me FOREVER to do one piece so I don't want to start over.  ANY suggestions would be awesome!!!

Signed,
*One Crazy Kicking-Myself-In-The-Pants Wanna-Be Sewer*.....


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Stephres said:


>



Thanks a lot...Aisling just saw this and asked "how come you don't make clothes for my AG doll?"


----------



## jessica52877

Stephres said:


> Hello everyone! We have had a busy weekend, just got home from the Rays game. I did manage to get some sewing done too.
> 
> This is an UFO. I made a colored pencil roll up and AG outfit for our friend who loves Eeyore. I intended to give her everything at once, but had an accident with the AG outfit and had to put it away before I hurt myself (or someone else):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather, didn't you make an outfit for a buildabear? Her mom told me today she has a beloved buildabear monkey. If anyone knows if CarlaC's bitty baby patterns would work for a buildabear, I would be most appreciative. We don't have one here for me to try out (I know, a travesty!)
> 
> This is for Lauren, for the Big Give. I was going to ruffle it up more, but she is older so I didn't want her to think it looked too much like it was for a little kid. The due date is tomorrow, so I finished just in time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Jessica for sending me the template for the bow. Much cuter than the ones I made!
> 
> And I can say these two are for Cathy, but I am really just showing off. Here is Megan at her horseback riding lesson Friday. I may be biased, but I think she is a natural!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, off the lead line on her third lesson!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loves her lessons and loves helping take care of the horse when she's done. Thanks for looking!



I really love how Lauren's outfit turned out and love the hair thing too! The color combo is great! I know it will be loved!

And you are welcome for the bow template!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Has anyone made an Elmo or Zoe outfit?  I would love to see an example of an Elmo Applique.  I looked in the photobucket account but I couldn't find one.
> 
> TIA!



I did elmo but just did his head. I had a hard time finding what I wanted and finally ended up using one from a sticker I had. I also have a placemat that has great ss characters on it. 





t-beri said:


> Oh so slow tonight.
> 
> I am about to print  out the pattern for a Carla C bowling shirt for Lily.  I have had trouble deciding on pattern sizes lately.  Her chest measurement is 20"  so is her waist.  Usually that puts her in a 1-2T.  BUT she is wearing a 3 in most store bought clothing. She is nearly 38" tall. so she is very long and thin. The problem is that she is just in a 3 so I worry that 3-4's will be too big.
> I think b/c the bowling shirt is roomy maybe I can get away w/ a 2 but I'm worried about length then. ???
> 
> Any help?
> ...t.



I was going to say that I would lengthen it for sure, seems everyone ended up liking it better with an inch or two on it. I would think the smaller would fit her more fitted like a girl.


----------



## twob4him

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Has anyone made an Elmo or Zoe outfit?  I would love to see an example of an Elmo Applique.  I looked in the photobucket account but I couldn't find one.
> 
> TIA!



Hello! I made a Zoe outfit for Sesame Place.... did you see it? I don't want to be redundent but here it is:













Stephres said:


> And I can say these two are for Cathy, but I am really just showing off. Here is Megan at her horseback riding lesson Friday. I may be biased, but I think she is a natural!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, off the lead line on her third lesson!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loves her lessons and loves helping take care of the horse when she's done. Thanks for looking!


      Wow thank you so much Steph....you made my whole evening! Doesn't Megan look great up there and she is having soooo much fun. She is definately a natural! But you know what they say....its cheaper to buy her a Mercedes Benz....but alas, I think its too late! Megan.......have fun and keep your heals down!!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

MouseTriper said:


> Oh my goodness...I just SCREWED up big time.  I was working on a "Mickey Rocks" outfit for my little guy when I decided to do something stupid...yes, totally stupid.  Totally kicking myself now....UGGG.  I went to cut off some of the stabilizer I had used and actually CUT THROUGH PART OF MY FABRIC.  UGGGGG!@@@@
> 
> ANY IDEAS ON HOW TO FIX THIS.....!!!!!!!!!  It takes me FOREVER to do one piece so I don't want to start over.  ANY suggestions would be awesome!!!
> 
> Signed,
> *One Crazy Kicking-Myself-In-The-Pants Wanna-Be Sewer*.....



Dear One Crazy Kicking-Myself-In-The-Pants Wanna-Be Sewer,
you didnt say where the stabilizer is, but what about a small applique. Just get some fusible interfacing, trace a mickey head shape onto the interfacing, sew over traced line (right side of fabric facing fusible, then cut a little hole in the interfacing, pull fabric thru and reverse-use a qu-tip with no cotton to push all the edges out)- then place over the place you cut the fabric- press the fusible side down once you have it placed where you want it. Then do a zig zag on the edges, I like using silk thread so it sinks in and you can hardly see it at all.

Its easy!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Here is my She Loves You Knot bag-I made this for my 8yr old neice for her birthday today. It took me longer than I thought it would- the prep work was longer than I expected, and now that is all done and given as a gift I really wish Id picked disney fabrics- I guess this is more grown up than I realized. ;( I went to Bath and Body Works for the AG body stuff and they said it's been discontinued. They had Tinker Belle- but it's a little mature- I bought a shimmer wand, a body lotion/bubble bath/shimmer spray, a body stamper (star), a little lip gloss (shimmery of course), an little anti-bacterial hand gel, and a mini bottle of Sweet Pea and put it all in the purse.



 





These are the 3 pillowcases I did for big give....
the dad loves soccor so I just added the mickey mouse, I hope they like them. I love this pattern, I do everything in french seams and the edging is attached in a way that you see no seam at all.












We went to visit my family yesterday to tell them I am pregnant and when I asked my Dad if he was surprised he said "no" which I thought was odd and pressed him on it and then it came out that a close cousin of mine "innocently" spilled the beans that we were trying. 8 months of fantisizing about telling them and it was ruined. My first pregnancy was very difficult so before that they didnt expect us to have any more. Oh well.
My SIL was very excited. We had the birthday party at my husband's family's house today and told them- they were much more surprised, but we were sad that his sister that he's closest too wasnt there, but it's all good.

Feeling tired these days and its so early!


----------



## Stephres

MouseTriper said:


> Oh my goodness...I just SCREWED up big time.  I was working on a "Mickey Rocks" outfit for my little guy when I decided to do something stupid...yes, totally stupid.  Totally kicking myself now....UGGG.  I went to cut off some of the stabilizer I had used and actually CUT THROUGH PART OF MY FABRIC.  UGGGGG!@@@@
> 
> 
> 
> The slit looks like a sideways letter U.....!!
> 
> ANY IDEAS ON HOW TO FIX THIS.....!!!!!!!!!  It takes me FOREVER to do one piece so I don't want to start over.  ANY suggestions would be awesome!!!
> 
> Signed,
> *One Crazy Kicking-Myself-In-The-Pants Wanna-Be Sewer*.....



Oh, poor Beth! I'm so sorry: how frustrating! When I have done that, I have just zigzagged over the tear in a matching thread. 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Thanks a lot...Aisling just saw this and asked "how come you don't make clothes for my AG doll?"



 Sorry! Megan told me that I need to make a matching outfit for the doll every time I make her something. For a doll that I spend more time with than her! 



jessica52877 said:


> I really love how Lauren's outfit turned out and love the hair thing too! The color combo is great! I know it will be loved!
> 
> And you are welcome for the bow template!



Thanks! I hope she likes it too!



twob4him said:


> Wow thank you so much Steph....you made my whole evening! Doesn't Megan look great up there and she is having soooo much fun. She is definately a natural! But you know what they say....its cheaper to buy her a Mercedes Benz....but alas, I think its too late! Megan.......have fun and keep your heals down!!!



No kidding about the heels! Every time she bounced out of her stirrups the teacher would talk to her about keeping her heels down and she would tell her, if Skipper wasn't so bumpy I wouldn't have to keep my heels down! This kid always has an angle!


----------



## lori123

If it helps anyone - I thought I would repost the pattern pieces I cut out for my Vida awhile back.  Not sure if it will help or not.  I cut it out of the sweedish tracing paper.....
Oh - and just for the heck of it another pic of my princess in my first Vida! 
Thanks for humoring me!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Ok...clearly along the way, i missed where to get the Vida pattern.  Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## lori123

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Ok...clearly along the way, i missed where to get the Vida pattern.  Can someone point me in the right direction?



I bought mine off eBay....


----------



## peachygreen

I think I am losing my mind.  I am sewing together a dress where the material is a white pattern on a white background and for the life of me, now that the bodice is half sewn together, I can't tell if I have sewn it inside out or not.  I honestly think I have it half and half, but I can't figure out which is right any more.  I'm trying to figure out which seams have to come out and I am so confused.  I think I might have to take all 4 seams out and try again.  I'm half tempted to just cut it all out again, but I hate to waste the material.


----------



## tadamom

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Ok...clearly along the way, i missed where to get the Vida pattern.  Can someone point me in the right direction?



http://www.sewzannesfabrics.com/p-studiotantrumb.html

I think some have used this site as well to purchase.


----------



## MouseTriper

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Dear One Crazy Kicking-Myself-In-The-Pants Wanna-Be Sewer,
> you didnt say where the stabilizer is, but what about a small applique. Just get some fusible interfacing, trace a mickey head shape onto the interfacing, sew over traced line (right side of fabric facing fusible, then cut a little hole in the interfacing, pull fabric thru and reverse-use a qu-tip with no cotton to push all the edges out)- then place over the place you cut the fabric- press the fusible side down once you have it placed where you want it. Then do a zig zag on the edges, I like using silk thread so it sinks in and you can hardly see it at all.
> 
> Its easy!


Awww thank you so much for explaining that....I might have to give that a try!!!  Maybe I really could make it a hidden Mickey. I could not believe that I just did that!!!   



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Here is my She Loves You Knot bag-I made this for my 8yr old neice for her birthday today. It took me longer than I thought it would- the prep work was longer than I expected, and now that is all done and given as a gift I really wish Id picked disney fabrics- I guess this is more grown up than I realized. ;( I went to Bath and Body Works for the AG body stuff and they said it's been discontinued. They had Tinker Belle- but it's a little mature- I bought a shimmer wand, a body lotion/bubble bath/shimmer spray, a body stamper (star), a little lip gloss (shimmery of course), an little anti-bacterial hand gel, and a mini bottle of Sweet Pea and put it all in the purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the 3 pillowcases I did for big give....
> the dad loves soccor so I just added the mickey mouse, I hope they like them. I love this pattern, I do everything in french seams and the edging is attached in a way that you see no seam at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went to visit my family yesterday to tell them I am pregnant and when I asked my Dad if he was surprised he said "no" which I thought was odd and pressed him on it and then it came out that a close cousin of mine "innocently" spilled the beans that we were trying. 8 months of fantisizing about telling them and it was ruined. My first pregnancy was very difficult so before that they didnt expect us to have any more. Oh well.
> My SIL was very excited. We had the birthday party at my husband's family's house today and told them- they were much more surprised, but we were sad that his sister that he's closest too wasnt there, but it's all good.
> 
> Feeling tired these days and its so early!



You're PREGNANT???  I musta missed that post!!!  CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!
(oh and the new items are soo o cute too)



Stephres said:


> Oh, poor Beth! I'm so sorry: how frustrating! When I have done that, I have just zigzagged over the tear in a matching thread.
> \


  Oh I know...it was awful.  I got so mad at myself....LOL.  I thought about doing just a stitch over it BUT i used PLAID fabric...LOL



lori123 said:


> If it helps anyone - I thought I would repost the pattern pieces I cut out for my Vida awhile back.  Not sure if it will help or not.  I cut it out of the sweedish tracing paper.....
> Oh - and just for the heck of it another pic of my princess in my first Vida!
> Thanks for humoring me!


Awww that came outdarling...just like your daughter!!


----------



## charlinn

Here are a few outfits I worked on this weekend.  I got some great compliments from some mom's I know on some of the other outfits I have done...and they inspired to me to do some new ones.  Hope you enjoy.  It's been so long since I have been on here...I have a ton to catch up on!!!


----------



## mrsmiller

lori123 said:


> If it helps anyone - I thought I would repost the pattern pieces I cut out for my Vida awhile back.  Not sure if it will help or not.  I cut it out of the sweedish tracing paper.....
> Oh - and just for the heck of it another pic of my princess in my first Vida!
> Thanks for humoring me!



Thank your for posting this pictures, when I made my vida pattern I was not sure if I had done it right , as I was drawing from a picture, but I have a question to ask what about the lining I was told not to do lining to  the dress, do you guys do a lining?

Linnette





how do you finish the inside?


----------



## charlinn

jham said:


> Okay, I finally did the button holes on my spider Vida I made for the school's silent auction this Friday.  THANK YOU everyone for all your help!  I made Lily model it for me.  The sun was pretty bright though so she is mostly looking at the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I seriously did not even realize until I was editing photos in photobucket that I forgot to put the orange ric-rac on the back   I'll just pretend I meant to do that!
> 
> ETA: or do you think I should open up the side seams a little and go back and add the orange ric-rac on the back?  UGH!


I love this!!  Great Job!!


----------



## charlinn

eeyore3847 said:


> I am already getting ready for xmas around here.... I have xmas fever this week. I think I skipped over fall and am going back to that. hehehe
> anyways here are 2 new simple sets I finished this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Very Cute!!  I love them!


----------



## charlinn

aimeeg said:


> I have not posted in forever and a day but I am procrastinating.
> 
> OMG . . . Giselle is stunning! My DD would die for that dress. I have been looking forever for teal fabric like that. I just have not been able to find it. errrr
> 
> My older DD and I are going to WDW on a Mother Daughter trip. She is excited to say the least!
> 
> Here is a couple of things I have made her.


All's I can say is WOW!!  They are all stunning!  Beautiful work!


----------



## peachygreen

An hour and a half later and I'm back to where I would have been if I'd have sewn right sides together properly the first time.  I think at least 45 minutes of that was me staring at the material trying to figure out which was the right side and which was the wrong side.  Ugh!  

So much for finishing the bodice tonight.  I should have been in bed an hour ago, but I needed to figure that out or risk being hopelessly confused forever on the right side of the material.  Oh well I guess I'll work on finishing the bodice tomorrow night.


----------



## disneymommieof2

I'm catching up.... slowly  


The Moonk's Mom said:


> Why did I not realize you were near that!  UGH!  See...I would never leave my house again if I lived near there!  JK!  Glad the new one is open and with lots of safety built in...now that is my kind of bridge!


Yep- Although we do not regularly travel to downtown minneapolis. One of my sisters close friends was on the edge of the bridge when it went down! It was So scary!!! I'm glad it's open again, like I said before traffic was insane!  


SILLYANDI said:


> OMG Those are all so cute! Keep them coming, it's very inspiring...
> 
> and  that the MAW cruise comes through! The DCL cruises are the best. We are going again in Dec and quite frankly I don't think we will ever cruise any other line!  OHHH! and it will give you a new project...a FISH EXTENDER!
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1219607


Those are really cute! Makes me want to go on a cruise even more!! 

Tom- Sorry about the critters! I hope you got everything cleaned up! My sister and I got them a couple times when we were little. YUCK! and OUCH! those combs are no fun!! 

Heather & Teresa- I hope you guys had a fun time camping!!

CandiceNicole- All the girls & their outfits are so cute! My favs were the punk, and the pink doll oh and the hello kitty. I think I'm partial to the stripwork skirts. 

 Lucas got pink eye too! But not until today so he won't be going to school tomorrow! He has to have a full 24 hours of drops before he's not contagious. Sophia is feeling pretty good now though! 

iluvwdw4ever- The tink outfit looks fantastic!! I love it!!! It looks like your dd loves it too!!

Hogansteph- WELCOME!! Thanks for sharing with us!

Lisa- Sully & Mike look so good!! Awesome job!

Castlecreations- The pillowcases and pirate vida are darling!! 

Mrs. Miller- What a great Idea- with the dress form. Your newest outfit is really cute! I hope the boys get in the swing of things soon! 

So glad All you texans are ok!! Thanks for checking in- We worry!! 

Steph- I think lauren will love her new outfit!! Megan is definitely a natural! Looks like she's having a great time! 

Eyore4ever149- Not sure if I said this before- CONGRATS!! You know growing a person in your belly is alot of work- Rest when you can! 
The purse for your niece is really cute I'm sure she loved it!! 

lori123- I think I remember that from this spring- right? I think you were one of the first vida users! 

charlinn- Great Job!! Your dd is so adorable!! I have some of that purple fairy fabric too!


----------



## Stephres

Eyore4Ever149 said:


>



Love the knot bag! She is sure to love it with the goodies you got too.

The pillowcases are adorable!

I'm sorry your cousin spoiled your surprise. I hope this pregnancy goes smoothly.



MouseTriper said:


> Oh I know...it was awful.  I got so mad at myself....LOL.  I thought about doing just a stitch over it BUT i used PLAID fabric...LOL



Oh no, then maybe a hidden mickey is the way to go then!



charlinn said:


>



The brown and pink is my favorite: great job on all of them!



peachygreen said:


> An hour and a half later and I'm back to where I would have been if I'd have sewn right sides together properly the first time.  I think at least 45 minutes of that was me staring at the material trying to figure out which was the right side and which was the wrong side.  Ugh!
> 
> So much for finishing the bodice tonight.  I should have been in bed an hour ago, but I needed to figure that out or risk being hopelessly confused forever on the right side of the material.  Oh well I guess I'll work on finishing the bodice tomorrow night.



Maybe in daylight it will be easier to see? I hope you get it sorted out. I did that once with the lining and just left the lining on the outside of the back.



disneymommieof2 said:


> Lucas got pink eye too! But not until today so he won't be going to school tomorrow! He has to have a full 24 hours of drops before he's not contagious. Sophia is feeling pretty good now though!



Oh no, we had pink eye last year. Wash your hands a lot so you don't get it! I felt like my eyes were itchy all the time when Megan had it: it must be psychological!


----------



## minnie2

twob4him said:


> Hi Ladies....when I brought mine home it was a miracle that I figured out how to put the thing on my machine. The "directions" were an obscure picture.  What I did was take a bunch of strips of fabric (I just cut across some old 44 inch fabric and made 4 or 5 inch wide strips). Then I started going. I found out I like to "just ruffle" and not ruffle and attach at the same time. For each strip I played around with the pleat depth, the machine's stitch length and how many stiches it does before it pleats. I figured out how to get my strip to be ruffled so it was half its original length. That was the key since I do that with ruffles mostly. Once you do like 10 or 15 strips....you find you are NOT ascared  anymore. Nope...you turn into a ruffling diser diva....oh ya!!!


Yeah I think that is what i am going to need to do when I finish my planned project 


LisaZoe said:


> I serge the edges on knits but that's just to make the inside look finished. Since knits don't fray, you really don't need any edge finish.


Thanks!



t-beri said:


> Oh so slow tonight.
> 
> I am about to print  out the pattern for a Carla C bowling shirt for Lily.  I have had trouble deciding on pattern sizes lately.  Her chest measurement is 20"  so is her waist.  Usually that puts her in a 1-2T.  BUT she is wearing a 3 in most store bought clothing. She is nearly 38" tall. so she is very long and thin. The problem is that she is just in a 3 so I worry that 3-4's will be too big.
> I think b/c the bowling shirt is roomy maybe I can get away w/ a 2 but I'm worried about length then. ???
> 
> Any help?
> ...t.


When I made Kyle's I added I think 2 inches.  It was easy.  I also made him the size up thinking he would have growing room.  



Stephres said:


> Hello everyone! We have had a busy weekend, just got home from the Rays game. I did manage to get some sewing done too.
> 
> This is an UFO. I made a colored pencil roll up and AG outfit for our friend who loves Eeyore. I intended to give her everything at once, but had an accident with the AG outfit and had to put it away before I hurt myself (or someone else):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather, didn't you make an outfit for a buildabear? Her mom told me today she has a beloved buildabear monkey. If anyone knows if CarlaC's bitty baby patterns would work for a buildabear, I would be most appreciative. We don't have one here for me to try out (I know, a travesty!)
> 
> This is for Lauren, for the Big Give. I was going to ruffle it up more, but she is older so I didn't want her to think it looked too much like it was for a little kid. The due date is tomorrow, so I finished just in time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Jessica for sending me the template for the bow. Much cuter than the ones I made!
> 
> And I can say these two are for Cathy, but I am really just showing off. Here is Megan at her horseback riding lesson Friday. I may be biased, but I think she is a natural!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, off the lead line on her third lesson!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loves her lessons and loves helping take care of the horse when she's done. Thanks for looking!


I recognize Nellie!  Nikki has her!  The AG outfit is really cute.  
 I made some build a bear clothes for my kids.  I just enlarged the AG patterns I had.  Kyle has the monkey ("Baby" yeah I know my boy is so original with names!)  The monkey is his all time fav!

Love the pics of Megan riding!  She is too cute!  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Here is my She Loves You Knot bag-I made this for my 8yr old neice for her birthday today. It took me longer than I thought it would- the prep work was longer than I expected, and now that is all done and given as a gift I really wish Id picked disney fabrics- I guess this is more grown up than I realized. ;( I went to Bath and Body Works for the AG body stuff and they said it's been discontinued. They had Tinker Belle- but it's a little mature- I bought a shimmer wand, a body lotion/bubble bath/shimmer spray, a body stamper (star), a little lip gloss (shimmery of course), an little anti-bacterial hand gel, and a mini bottle of Sweet Pea and put it all in the purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the 3 pillowcases I did for big give....
> the dad loves soccor so I just added the mickey mouse, I hope they like them. I love this pattern, I do everything in french seams and the edging is attached in a way that you see no seam at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went to visit my family yesterday to tell them I am pregnant and when I asked my Dad if he was surprised he said "no" which I thought was odd and pressed him on it and then it came out that a close cousin of mine "innocently" spilled the beans that we were trying. 8 months of fantisizing about telling them and it was ruined. My first pregnancy was very difficult so before that they didnt expect us to have any more. Oh well.
> My SIL was very excited. We had the birthday party at my husband's family's house today and told them- they were much more surprised, but we were sad that his sister that he's closest too wasnt there, but it's all good.
> 
> Feeling tired these days and its so early!


The pillowcases are too cute!  I need to make some.  
The purse came out great!  I am surprised they discontinued the AG stuff at B&B.  I wonder if they are just going to sell it at the AG store now?  

Sorry your news got spoiled. Congratulations again though!



lori123 said:


> If it helps anyone - I thought I would repost the pattern pieces I cut out for my Vida awhile back.  Not sure if it will help or not.  I cut it out of the sweedish tracing paper.....
> Oh - and just for the heck of it another pic of my princess in my first Vida!
> Thanks for humoring me!


Thanks!  I need to get this pattern.



charlinn said:


> Here are a few outfits I worked on this weekend.  I got some great compliments from some mom's I know on some of the other outfits I have done...and they inspired to me to do some new ones.  Hope you enjoy.  It's been so long since I have been on here...I have a ton to catch up on!!!


They came out great!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Thanks a lot...Aisling just saw this and asked "how come you don't make clothes for my AG doll?"



Dolly clothes aren't that bad.  And they're A LOT faster than bigger sizes.  I've made several matching doll or bear & girl outfits.


----------



## DisneyMama629

I've been missing from this thread forever.  I think I last posted on the old one!  You all are just too fast for me!  I did finally do some sewing.  I surprised two of my neices by taking them to HSM on Ice.  

Here they are when they discovered we were going to HSM and not the mall!





The outfits I made them.





Closeups









My first dabble at making necklaces.  They didn't come out perfect, but they'll do.  I'm sure I'll get better with practice.









Here they are singing along to the show.  They have blue mouths from thier FIFTEEN dollar snowcones.





Oh, and I added about 3 installments to my trip report since I last posted.  There is a link in my signature.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

robnkris said:


> Here they are when they discovered we were going to HSM and not the mall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outfits I made them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :




Love the look on their faces...priceless!  The outfits look cute and looks like they were having fun!


----------



## HeatherSue

We have a new BIG GIVE family!!!

You may have seen Stephanie (HoganSteph) posting a few times on this thread.  I contacted her and she is absolutely thrilled to be included on this big give!  

This family has quadruplet 3 year old girls and a 6 year old boy.  This should be really fun!

The ship date for this give is October 8.
This gives us a little over 2 weeks to make some things for this sweet family!

http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=57288&threadid=470368

Here's a link to Stephanie's blog if you'd like to "get to know" the family first.

http://www.hoganclan7.blogspot.com


----------



## HeatherSue

HELP!
I signed up to make a Scooby Doo shirt for one of the MAW families. I'd like to use my embroidery machine for it, but I can't find a Scooby doo applique design anywhere.  Does anyone know where I can get one??  I'm nowhere near good enough at digitizing to do it myself!


----------



## libbie

Wow!  You guys have made some incredible stuff.  I can't sew at ALL. But maybe you can help me.  

Over the weekend I was out and saw a little girl wearing a dress that resembled very closely Snow White's dress. But it wasn't a costume. It was an everyday dress. I would love to get something like this form my 2 yr old DD. But I can not find one. Anyone know where I might be able to find something like this or some other type of Disney inspired dress?

Thank you.


----------



## Twins+2more

HeatherSue said:


> HELP!
> I signed up to make a Scooby Doo shirt for one of the MAW families. I'd like to use my embroidery machine for it, but I can't find a Scooby doo applique design anywhere.  Does anyone know where I can get one??  I'm nowhere near good enough at digitizing to do it myself!



this probabally isn't what your looking for, but if you want to piece togetehr an applique, these pictures are pretty plain and simple.  If not what you were expecting....SORRY!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

libbie said:


> Wow!  You guys have made some incredible stuff.  I can't sew at ALL. But maybe you can help me.
> 
> Over the weekend I was out and saw a little girl wearing a dress that resembled very closely Snow White's dress. But it wasn't a costume. It was an everyday dress. I would love to get something like this form my 2 yr old DD. But I can not find one. Anyone know where I might be able to find something like this or some other type of Disney inspired dress?
> 
> Thank you.


I have seen some really cute princess dress inspired outfits for everyday wear on Etsy. I'll Pm you with the seller's name.


----------



## lori123

mrsmiller said:


> Thank your for posting this pictures, when I made my vida pattern I was not sure if I had done it right , as I was drawing from a picture, but I have a question to ask what about the lining I was told not to do lining to  the dress, do you guys do a lining?
> 
> Linnette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you finish the inside?


The only lining I did was the bodace lining.  Oh - I also wanted to point out that I originally put a seam allowance on the fold side of the lower front/back piece - I noticed my mistake and cut it off - but it is still there in the pic.


----------



## disneymommieof2

Stephres said:


> Oh no, we had pink eye last year. Wash your hands a lot so you don't get it! I felt like my eyes were itchy all the time when Megan had it: it must be psychological!



I think my hands are going to dry out I've been washing so much! I also disinfected all the door knobs and handles and such. Everything they touch that I touch too!  
I totally keep checking my eyes in the mirror because I am sure I have it but nope nothin. I think it probably is psychological!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

disneymommieof2 said:


> I think my hands are going to dry out I've been washing so much! I also disinfected all the door knobs and handles and such. Everything they touch that I touch too!
> I totally keep checking my eyes in the mirror because I am sure I have it but nope nothin. I think it probably is psychological!


I hear you on that one. When Tom mentioned Leighanna having lice I checked Jenna's hair and have been checking it everytime I comb her hair.


----------



## HeatherSue

Twins+2more said:


> this probabally isn't what your looking for, but if you want to piece togetehr an applique, these pictures are pretty plain and simple.  If not what you were expecting....SORRY!



Thank you Michelle!  I am looking for a digitized design for my embroidery machine.  But, if I decide to hand piece one these will come in handy!


----------



## teresajoy

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Sorry to vent, please ignore this if you want to!
> But since you all are so great, I am sure you would understand.
> 
> 
> I've just been through one of the worst days ever!
> The dreaded four letter word that I vowed I would never say..... LICE!
> 
> Sorry to vent about this, but I figure you all would understand my extraordinarily crummy day!



UGGH! I HATE lice!!! Yeah, I know, who doesn't, right??? Arminda and Lydia have gotten lice, and it is just awful! I feel your pain! Arminda had her long hair when we got it, and it took me 5 hours of combing the first day to go through it all. Awful awful stuff!! We didn't think Lydia had any, because with her red hair, the little buggers were impossible to see with just our eyes! Then, I went through it with the lice comb, and yep, she had it too! That was awful awful awful. The pesticide stuff didn't work well for us, so I have tried the Lice Freee, which we REALLY liked, it smells like licorice, and it seemed to work quite well. I hate to say, but we've had two bouts with the lice, so we have also tried the LiceMD and liked that really well too. It is really really greasy, so it takes a good two shampoos to get it out of their hair, but it really did a great job on the lice. There is also a free coupon that you can print out for it. We found the LiceMD at Walmart and teh Lice Freee at Walmart and Walgreens. I have also bought an electronic lice comb that ZAPS the little bugs. I go through their hair with that a few times a week, and so far haven't had a recurrence. 

At first, when I found the bugs, I was like "WHO gave this to them??!!???" and was a little obsessed in trying to figure out WHO and HOW but then I realized, that MY girls could have very well passed on the little buggers to someone else, and stopped obsessing about the how and started obsessing on just GETTING RID OF THEM! 

I'm not saying you were obsessed with how Leighanna got them, but I wanted you to know I feel for you!!!! I also think that school is irresponsible to not send home a note to parents to let them know there was an outbreak! Lice is EXPENSIVE, and it really annoys me that some people don't take care of it the way they should, (I know they are hard to get rid of sometimes, but some parents don't do anything about it.)and if the school isn't even letting parents know they should look, it could be spreading like crazy throughout the school, and infesting more kids and costing MORE money! 



MegaWoman said:


> I just finished reading an article in Wonder Time Magazine (it's a Disney Mag too!) about lice - they recomment a few things a non-toxic shampoo called LiceFreee! (yes, three "e's"), and a good nit comb by Nisska.  Here's a link:  http://wondertime.go.com/learning/article/lice-survival-guide.html
> 
> HTH!
> 
> Stephanie



That is a good product, we've used it. 



hogansteph said:


> OK...thanks to the couple of you that replied to my very novice post.  I visited the web site that some of you suggested and I am so excited but overwhelmed.  There is a ton of such cute things.  Where to start????  I think my mom and I are going to tackle the twirl skirts first and than possibly and jumper that the girls can wear with leggings.  Who knows what we will really get accomplished but it is fun to dream!
> 
> A little background info on us.....we live in Michigan, have a six year old son, and quadruplet girls who are three year olds.  Our girls were born at 27 weeks and one of them got the short end of most of the sticks!  She has Cerebral Palsy, chronic lung disease, brain damage, a trach, wears contacts, and lots of other things but she is such a strong little girl that has the sweetest personality ever!  So, she has been granted a wish thru the make-a-wish foundation and we are all going to DISNEY!
> 
> Thanks for all of your help!
> Stephanie



Stephanie, we are very excited to have you here! 



Adi12982 said:


> First of all, so sorry you had to go through this, and on picture day!!
> 
> Here is a pesticide free treatment: http://www.licemd.com/?OfferID=1549&LompID=26841&SiteID=9665608
> 
> Hopefully it goes away and doesn't come back. I am so appalled at the reaction from the school administrations!  Shame on them - parents should know so they can prevent, or at least do their part to try!


That's the other one we liked! (as much as you can "like" a lice treatment)



danicaw said:


> [/IMG]


That turned out great! 




candicenicole19 said:


>



Cute!!!!! You might be able to get those embroidery designs off of your hard drive, if you still have your computer. When the motherboard on our old computer decided to snap crackle pop on us, my husband took the hard drive to a friend of his, and he hooked it up to another computer and made us a CD of all our pictures and files that had been on it. If you know anyone handy with the computer, ask them. I'm sure a Computer repair place could do it too. 



livndisney said:


> Originally Posted by t-beri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry to have started a conversation about religion and I apologize! I wish that I'd used a different example. I have had friends of MANY religions and am a bit of a student of religions. I like to learn about all of them. I've had Muslim friends, evengelical friends, jewish friends, wiccan friends, buddhist friends.... Atheist friends and pagan friends. I would never pity someone b/c of their religious decisions, and I know that one would hope that your children are able to feel a sense of pride but I have known plenty of friends who say that as children they DIDN'T understand why they were different. I've seen it in my son as our religious tendencies are not the main stream. So the fact of seperating out a student FOR ANY REASON, physical limitations, allergies whatever...is going to be a challenge for me to find a way to compensate for the difference. That is all I was saying. Not that I'd force someone to participate but I would worry that I was doing enough to compensate for the seperation. That is just in my nature. I am a born and bred nuturer and worrier.
> 
> So we can all return to our regularly scheduled programming now.
> ...t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok as a Mom of a child with "physical limitations, allergies whatever" I have started to reply to this a couple times.
> 
> So I am just going to say-Yeah what "The Moonk's Mom" said.
> Morgan would rather be noticed for her spinny skirts than any "difference" she has. And there is no way to compensate for her physical differences. She doesn't want us to. (Took me ALONG time to learn that). I wanted to "fix" everything. *But some things can't be fixed, largely because they are not broken.* Morgan wants to be treated like a kid. Not a kid with special needs.
> 
> T-Beri, I am sure you will be a great teacher.
Click to expand...


Well said Cindee!!!! That is what I was saying too! 




EnchantedPrincess said:


> We just got power back last night after Ike came for a visit!   Our neighborhood is pretty excited since we were told that power will not be restored to our area until after 9/23.  Anyway, we are all doing fine...and we are very, very thankful that our house are OK - just a few down fence, and uprooted bushes.  A lot of our neighbors weren't that unfortunately.  Quite a few of them had their roof caved into their house!  Our area is in quite a mess, and not everything around here is opened yet.   Kids are out of school until Sept. 29th, and who knows when DH will be back at work since he works at the School of Medicine in Galveston.
> 
> Anyway, I am glad to be back and glad that I am able to work on the big gives!!  I was really worried about that..I will catch up a little later!



Jenny, I'm so glad you guys and your house are ok! 



Adi12982 said:


> I am very excited - my MIL is getting a Singer Futura CE350.  Though it will not be mine, she will be letting me use it    (see I read the first page, I know I need to use three bananas, minimum). . .
> 
> Anyhow, what I am most excited about learning how to do is applique using the machine. . . . like mickey ears or whatever.  But I haven't a clue how to do it with a machine.  I looked through the links and all I see is tips for doing it by hand (though I will admit I am TERRIBLE at finding things).  So, do any of you have any tips or places I can go to find out how???  I really want to be able to do them, and want to read up as much as I can before the machine gets here.  She ordered it and it is coming in the mail (but also got a sizeable discount!! - $170 less than the next lowest. . . . ).  So please help me, PLEASE!! THANKS SO MUCH!


There is a section in the bookmaks for Machine Embroidery, there are several tutorials there. 



peachygreen said:


> Hey all, trying to play catch up here.  We finally got power and phone back yesterday and was very happy about that as we weren't expecting it until the 25th at the earliest.  Daycare should open back up on Monday (thank goodness - it is hard to work with a 2 year old in tow).  The stores around here are crazy.  I was only able to get about 1/4 of what was on my grocery list today.  At least I can do laundry and all that other stuff.
> 
> EnchantedPrincess, I'm glad your power is up too.
> 
> There are some very cute things posted recently, but I can't possibly catch up on all of them.  I can't wait to try out Carla's new skort pattern for my neice for Christmas though.


I'm glas you are ok too and have your power back! 



CastleCreations said:


> Hi All!
> I wanted to share with you the pillowcases I got in the mail for the cruise. These are the ones I will have the characters sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they just darling...I LOVE them. I can't wait for the girls to use them.
> 
> Also here is a quick pirate vida that I sewed up. I wasn't sure where it was going but all in all it turned out okay for a quickie. I like the vida with the waist band and will doing that way again with another..


Cute Elisa!!! I love the pirate Vida



mrsmiller said:


> as usual   I have  a lot to catch on!!!
> 
> I've been busy with my boys (we still have some major issues ) but we are working on getting my son get better.
> 
> 
> (Michelle: hope you like this !!)
> I made some skorts and a reversible top to go with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to share with you  my homemade dressform
> (cardboard!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes it  easier for me to sew!!!  I made them from size 2 to 12 and cost me 99c per piece I love that when I am done I can put then in a corner of my closet
> ( I do not know why it took me so long to come out with this idea!!!)
> 
> Linnette


Linnette, I love the Tink outfits!! You are so talented!!! And the dressforms are such a great idea!! Do you have the measurements wrote on them too? 


DznyDreamz said:


> I have a company issued laptop and can't download anything.  Grrrr.    Is there a way to view the tutorial without having to download the file?
> 
> TIA!!


There is a link to the tutorial in the bookmarks that you just view in a webpage. I'll find it for you though: 
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/04/bestest-applique-tutorial.html




t-beri said:


> : GO BUCS!!!



With all this lice talk, I read this "GO BUGS!" 



Stephres said:


> Hello everyone! We have had a busy weekend, just got home from the Rays game. I did manage to get some sewing done too.
> 
> This is an UFO. I made a colored pencil roll up and AG outfit for our friend who loves Eeyore. I intended to give her everything at once, but had an accident with the AG outfit and had to put it away before I hurt myself (or someone else):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather, didn't you make an outfit for a buildabear? Her mom told me today she has a beloved buildabear monkey. If anyone knows if CarlaC's bitty baby patterns would work for a buildabear, I would be most appreciative. We don't have one here for me to try out (I know, a travesty!)
> 
> This is for Lauren, for the Big Give. I was going to ruffle it up more, but she is older so I didn't want her to think it looked too much like it was for a little kid. The due date is tomorrow, so I finished just in time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Jessica for sending me the template for the bow. Much cuter than the ones I made!
> 
> And I can say these two are for Cathy, but I am really just showing off. Here is Megan at her horseback riding lesson Friday. I may be biased, but I think she is a natural!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, off the lead line on her third lesson!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loves her lessons and loves helping take care of the horse when she's done. Thanks for looking!


Stephanie, I love Lauren's outfit! She is going to love it!!!! Mary said she was really happy when her first packages showed up the other day! She can't belive we are all doing this for her!  

I love the Eeyore AG outfit!!! 

And, Megan DOES look like a natural!!! Lydia and Arminda will be so jealous if I show them that picture! They SOOO want to take riding lessons! 


MouseTriper said:


> Oh my goodness...I just SCREWED up big time.  I was working on a "Mickey Rocks" outfit for my little guy when I decided to do something stupid...yes, totally stupid.  Totally kicking myself now....UGGG.  I went to cut off some of the stabilizer I had used and actually CUT THROUGH PART OF MY FABRIC.  UGGGGG!@@@@
> Signed,
> *One Crazy Kicking-Myself-In-The-Pants Wanna-Be Sewer*.....


OH no Beth!!! I hope you get it fixed! 



twob4him said:


> Hello! I made a Zoe outfit for Sesame Place.... did you see it? I don't want to be redundent but here it is




Your girls are so cute!!! You could post pictures of them everyday! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Here is my She Loves You Knot bag-I made this for my 8yr old neice for her birthday today. It took me longer than I thought it would- the prep work was longer than I expected, and now that is all done and given as a gift I really wish Id picked disney fabrics- I guess this is more grown up than I realized. I went to Bath and Body Works for the AG body stuff and they said it's been discontinued. They had Tinker Belle- but it's a little mature- I bought a shimmer wand, a body lotion/bubble bath/shimmer spray, a body stamper (star), a little lip gloss (shimmery of course), an little anti-bacterial hand gel, and a mini bottle of Sweet Pea and put it all in the purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling tired these days and its so early!


The bag looks great!!!

Sorry about your sil spoiling your surprise!!!! 

Try to get as much rest as you can, don't push yourself!! 



lori123 said:


> If it helps anyone - I thought I would repost the pattern pieces I cut out for my Vida awhile back.  Not sure if it will help or not.  I cut it out of the sweedish tracing paper.....
> Oh - and just for the heck of it another pic of my princess in my first Vida!
> Thanks for humoring me!


Thanks for the pictures! Your daughter is so pretty! 




charlinn said:


> Here are a few outfits I worked on this weekend.  I got some great compliments from some mom's I know on some of the other outfits I have done...and they inspired to me to do some new ones.  Hope you enjoy.  It's been so long since I have been on here...I have a ton to catch up on!!!


You've been busy!!!! These are really cute! 



robnkris said:


> I've been missing from this thread forever.  I think I last posted on the old one!  You all are just too fast for me!  I did finally do some sewing.  I surprised two of my neices by taking them to HSM on Ice.
> 
> Here they are when they discovered we were going to HSM and not the mall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I added about 3 installments to my trip report since I last posted.  There is a link in my signature.


I love that picture!!! Priceless!!!!! The outfits turned out great!!!! 


HeatherSue said:


> We have a new BIG GIVE family!!!
> 
> You may have seen Stephanie (HoganSteph) posting a few times on this thread.  I contacted her and she is absolutely thrilled to be included on this big give!
> 
> This family has quadruplet 3 year old girls and a 6 year old boy.  This should be really fun!
> 
> The ship date for this give is October 8.
> This gives us a little over 2 weeks to make some things for this sweet family!
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=57288&threadid=470368
> 
> Here's a link to Stephanie's blog if you'd like to "get to know" the family first.
> 
> http://www.hoganclan7.blogspot.com



I was just checking out her blog, they look like such a terrific family!!!!!! How exciting to have all those little girls to sew for!!! 

And, I'm on the hunt for Scooby for you!


----------



## jessica52877

We need one more slot filled for Twinmum's Big Give!

http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=56106&threadid=460834&page=1

A shirt for Douglas, he is the twin of the wish child, turning 10 right before the trip and wears a size 8. They are looking for simple things (tshirt) since they feel a bit grown up for most of the big give stuff. The ship date on this one is Oct 1st, so nearing as they are in Canada! Check out my notes on shipping to Canada, it isn't nearly like what you think!

Heather - I have no idea of any Scooby's anywhere for the machine. I checked the 2 places I know of and nada.

Charlinn - Cute outfits!

Robnkris - Love the kids faces and the outfits! They look like they loved the show. I really enjoyed it when we took Dallas last year.


----------



## Adi12982

Hello all -

Sorry to ask again, but I realized I didn't word my question quite right the first time. . . 

do you have any tips/links/site that help with how to applique with an embroidery machine??  I know how to do it by hand using a regular sewing machine, but my mother in law is getting an embroidery machine (singer futura) and I want to learn how to do them on there (not sure how to get the machine to do it over fabric and whatnot). . . 

Sorry to bother you all!
THANKS!


----------



## teresajoy

Adi12982 said:


> Hello all -
> 
> Sorry to ask again, but I realized I didn't word my question quite right the first time. . .
> 
> do you have any tips/links/site that help with how to applique with an embroidery machine??  I know how to do it by hand using a regular sewing machine, but my mother in law is getting an embroidery machine (singer futura) and I want to learn how to do them on there (not sure how to get the machine to do it over fabric and whatnot). . .
> 
> Sorry to bother you all!
> THANKS!



Did you check out the Embroidery Machine section of the bookmarks?


----------



## jessica52877

Adi12982 said:


> Hello all -
> 
> Sorry to ask again, but I realized I didn't word my question quite right the first time. . .
> 
> do you have any tips/links/site that help with how to applique with an embroidery machine??  I know how to do it by hand using a regular sewing machine, but my mother in law is getting an embroidery machine (singer futura) and I want to learn how to do them on there (not sure how to get the machine to do it over fabric and whatnot). . .
> 
> Sorry to bother you all!
> THANKS!



Once you get your machine and put the pattern on it then you just kind of follow the directions on the machine. Each one is different that I have encountered so far and I just do trial and error. I did the first one on scrap just to make sure I had an idea of what to do. 

On my disney brother they have a couple of built in designs and they are done completely different (well just less steps) then ones I have purchased elsewhere. They do not look nearly as nice either.

I can't really break it out because it depends on what design you do. Mainly it is sew, lay fabric, sew, cut and sew if that makes sense.


----------



## Adi12982

teresajoy said:


> Did you check out the Embroidery Machine section of the bookmarks?



THANKS - I, of course didn't see that - I just looked under the applique sections.  I have issues finding things, thanks so much!!!  O wo;; ;ookl and see if I see anything there on applique w/ an embroidery machine 

Adi


----------



## Adi12982

jessica52877 said:


> Once you get your machine and put the pattern on it then you just kind of follow the directions on the machine. Each one is different that I have encountered so far and I just do trial and error. I did the first one on scrap just to make sure I had an idea of what to do.
> 
> On my disney brother they have a couple of built in designs and they are done completely different (well just less steps) then ones I have purchased elsewhere. They do not look nearly as nice either.
> 
> I can't really break it out because it depends on what design you do. Mainly it is sew, lay fabric, sew, cut and sew if that makes sense.



THANKS!!  I really appreciate any help I can get   I'm sure I will have more questions once the machine gets here!


----------



## Clared

Evening all!!!  I've just finished my Big Give for Nathan.  Its a sketchbook as he really enjoys drawing:










I hand stitched the Mickey and letters and made a slip cover to go over a hardback sketchbook.  The ties were already there so I've just made a button hole to thread the ribbon through.

Here is the inside - I put a pocket in





One question for you all - do you think red ribbon would made it too girly?  I want to get some grosgrain ribbon to much it look a bit snazier but I can't decide on a colour.

Even if I say so myself - I'm impressed!!!  I feel a Christmas present coming on for my niece it was that easy to do.


----------



## charlinn

I am so EXCITED!!!  My husband bought me a new sewing machine.  The one I have is 10 years old and does not do all the stitches it is supposed to (ie: zig zag...which is what I need to applique).  So it is not a major one...but it is the CE5000 Limited Edition Project Runway (Brother) with 50 built in stiches & 87 stitch functions (which I have no idea what that means)....all I know is I can now start to do some of those incredible applique's I see you all doing!!!!  YAYAYAYAYAY!!  Sorry...no one else in my circle of friends & family understands how excited I get about sewing!!  LOL!!  I knew you all would.

Any suggestions or tips on this machine would be greatly appreciated.  I just got it today...and cannot use it till this weekend...I am going out of town for work tomorrow morning and not returning till Thursday evening...ugh!  I will be dreaming of it till then!  hahahah!  

Time to look at the Applique tutorials again!  I did buy some self adhesive/fusible paper...but need to get a ton more colors of thread!  any suggestion on the best thread to use???  

THANKS FOR READING...I AM JUST SO EXCITED...I CAN BARELY CONTAIN MYSELF!!!!

Char


----------



## minnie2

robnkris said:


> I've been missing from this thread forever.  I think I last posted on the old one!  You all are just too fast for me!  I did finally do some sewing.  I surprised two of my neices by taking them to HSM on Ice.
> 
> Here they are when they discovered we were going to HSM and not the mall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outfits I made them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first dabble at making necklaces.  They didn't come out perfect, but they'll do.  I'm sure I'll get better with practice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are singing along to the show.  They have blue mouths from thier FIFTEEN dollar snowcones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I added about 3 installments to my trip report since I last posted.  There is a link in my signature.


Great pictures!  cute necklace and outfits



charlinn said:


> I am so EXCITED!!!  My husband bought me a new sewing machine.  The one I have is 10 years old and does not do all the stitches it is supposed to (ie: zig zag...which is what I need to applique).  So it is not a major one...but it is the CE5000 Limited Edition Project Runway (Brother) with 50 built in stiches & 87 stitch functions (which I have no idea what that means)....all I know is I can now start to do some of those incredible applique's I see you all doing!!!!  YAYAYAYAYAY!!  Sorry...no one else in my circle of friends & family understands how excited I get about sewing!!  LOL!!  I knew you all would.
> 
> Any suggestions or tips on this machine would be greatly appreciated.  I just got it today...and cannot use it till this weekend...I am going out of town for work tomorrow morning and not returning till Thursday evening...ugh!  I will be dreaming of it till then!  hahahah!
> 
> Time to look at the Applique tutorials again!  I did buy some self adhesive/fusible paper...but need to get a ton more colors of thread!  any suggestion on the best thread to use???
> 
> THANKS FOR READING...I AM JUST SO EXCITED...I CAN BARELY CONTAIN MYSELF!!!!
> 
> Char


Congrats on the new machine.  I have the dealership version of your machine innovis -40 Project Runway.  I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You will love yours too I am sure!


----------



## Adi12982

charlinn said:


> I am so EXCITED!!!  My husband bought me a new sewing machine.  The one I have is 10 years old and does not do all the stitches it is supposed to (ie: zig zag...which is what I need to applique).  So it is not a major one...but it is the CE5000 Limited Edition Project Runway (Brother) with 50 built in stiches & 87 stitch functions (which I have no idea what that means)....all I know is I can now start to do some of those incredible applique's I see you all doing!!!!  YAYAYAYAYAY!!  Sorry...no one else in my circle of friends & family understands how excited I get about sewing!!  LOL!!  I knew you all would.
> 
> Any suggestions or tips on this machine would be greatly appreciated.  I just got it today...and cannot use it till this weekend...I am going out of town for work tomorrow morning and not returning till Thursday evening...ugh!  I will be dreaming of it till then!  hahahah!
> 
> Time to look at the Applique tutorials again!  I did buy some self adhesive/fusible paper...but need to get a ton more colors of thread!  any suggestion on the best thread to use???
> 
> THANKS FOR READING...I AM JUST SO EXCITED...I CAN BARELY CONTAIN MYSELF!!!!
> 
> Char



I highly suggest Coats & Clark thread that is for Embroidery (stock up when Joann's has it for 50% off)


----------



## charlinn

Adi12982 said:


> I highly suggest Coats & Clark thread that is for Embroidery (stock up when Joann's has it for 50% off)


Thanks so much!!


----------



## charlinn

OK...so i just signed up on YCMT and purchased 3 patterns $31...and nothing???  I have called and emailed them, but no answer.  I have check my library on their site...and there is nothing there.  I checked my account balance (bank) and the charges have come through!  I am so frustrated!!


----------



## charlinn

Thank you...what does the Dealership version mean??  I haven't heard that


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

jessica52877 said:


> I did elmo but just did his head. I had a hard time finding what I wanted and finally ended up using one from a sticker I had. I also have a placemat that has great ss characters on it.


I am doing just his face too.  It will go with a pair of pajama pants.  Did you outline with black thread or matching thread?   Do you have a photo?  Any tips or recommendations?



twob4him said:


> Hello! I made a Zoe outfit for Sesame Place.... did you see it? I don't want to be redundent but here it is:


THank you!  I thought you had done Elmo or Zoe.  Yours are adorable.  Is it hard to go around the little black pupils in his eyes?

I have only made Mickey Head appliques so far so this will be my first multi piece multi colored applique.


----------



## livndisney

charlinn said:


> I am so EXCITED!!!  My husband bought me a new sewing machine.  The one I have is 10 years old and does not do all the stitches it is supposed to (ie: zig zag...which is what I need to applique).  So it is not a major one...but it is the CE5000 Limited Edition Project Runway (Brother) with 50 built in stiches & 87 stitch functions (which I have no idea what that means)....all I know is I can now start to do some of those incredible applique's I see you all doing!!!!  YAYAYAYAYAY!!  Sorry...no one else in my circle of friends & family understands how excited I get about sewing!!  LOL!!  I knew you all would.
> 
> Any suggestions or tips on this machine would be greatly appreciated.  I just got it today...and cannot use it till this weekend...I am going out of town for work tomorrow morning and not returning till Thursday evening...ugh!  I will be dreaming of it till then!  hahahah!
> 
> Time to look at the Applique tutorials again!  I did buy some self adhesive/fusible paper...but need to get a ton more colors of thread!  any suggestion on the best thread to use???
> 
> THANKS FOR READING...I AM JUST SO EXCITED...I CAN BARELY CONTAIN MYSELF!!!!
> 
> Char



Oh, I have that machine. I got it a few months ago. One thing I have learned the HARD way, it does not like to sew over pins!  I have broken more needles in that machine that I think I have broken in all the time I have been sewing.  I like the computerized stiches it does. Morgan is running around today in a dress I did computerized stitches on.


----------



## danicaw

charlinn said:


> I am so EXCITED!!!  My husband bought me a new sewing machine.  The one I have is 10 years old and does not do all the stitches it is supposed to (ie: zig zag...which is what I need to applique).  So it is not a major one...but it is the CE5000 Limited Edition Project Runway (Brother) with 50 built in stiches & 87 stitch functions (which I have no idea what that means)....all I know is I can now start to do some of those incredible applique's I see you all doing!!!!  YAYAYAYAYAY!!  Sorry...no one else in my circle of friends & family understands how excited I get about sewing!!  LOL!!  I knew you all would.
> 
> Any suggestions or tips on this machine would be greatly appreciated.  I just got it today...and cannot use it till this weekend...I am going out of town for work tomorrow morning and not returning till Thursday evening...ugh!  I will be dreaming of it till then!  hahahah!
> 
> Time to look at the Applique tutorials again!  I did buy some self adhesive/fusible paper...but need to get a ton more colors of thread!  any suggestion on the best thread to use???
> 
> THANKS FOR READING...I AM JUST SO EXCITED...I CAN BARELY CONTAIN MYSELF!!!!
> 
> Char



Congratulations!!!!
 
Enjoy your new machine. 
I started using Sulky thread when I got a new machine last year.... so far I have loved it. And whenever JoAnn has a sail on thread I stock up


----------



## twob4him

Congrats everyone on your new machines! Have a wonderful time with them!!!
Sorry about the Scooby, Heather....looks like piecing it is in order  I love the figures Michelle found!

Steph....that is sooo funny what Megan said about the horse being bouncy!!! I hear ya!

OK off to get ready for my back-to-school presentation!! Have a great night all!


----------



## mytwotinks

twob4him said:


> Congrats everyone on your new machines! Have a wonderful time with them!!!
> Sorry about the Scooby, Heather....looks like piecing it is in order  I love the figures Michelle found!
> 
> Steph....that is sooo funny what Megan said about the horse being bouncy!!! I hear ya!
> 
> OK off to get ready for my back-to-school presentation!! Have a great night all!



Have fun at your back to school night!  I hope you can do as well as Riley's weirdo teacher did.  He just stood there and said, "I really don't have anything to say" over and over and over.  It was very informative! 

BTW: small update on teacher situation......

Riley has asked me to call the principal and ask her to meet with us together.  She wants to talk to her and let her know some of the things that are happening in class, but she in not comfortable going in on her own.  She said that she understood that we had all told her what the kids were saying, but she thinks that the principal will understand better if she hears it from the kids.


----------



## livndisney

mytwotinks said:


> Have fun at your back to school night!  I hope you can do as well as Riley's weirdo teacher did.  He just stood there and said, "I really don't have anything to say" over and over and over.  It was very informative!
> 
> BTW: small update on teacher situation......
> 
> Riley has asked me to call the principal and ask her to meet with us together.  She wants to talk to her and let her know some of the things that are happening in class, but she in not comfortable going in on her own.  She said that she understood that we had all told her what the kids were saying, but she thinks that the principal will understand better if she hears it from the kids.



I was just thinking about Riley today and wondering how things were going.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Finally took some pics and uploaded them.  We leave in 6 days!  So I need to pack!  

Buzz Lightyear dress








Little einstein dress





Mickey outfit to match the shirts I already made for us!





Minnie mouse dress...I think I already shared, but wasn't sure..





101 Dalmation dress








Her "Disney Dress".  Lots of embroidered designs on it.  Definitely our favorite.  Tried to get a twirl picture, but I am still figuring out new camera!












Thats all for Sara Beth.  I will pst Ashley's pics later!


----------



## UtahMama

*(above poster...)* OMGosh! Love the use of the "Disney Squares"!!!!!!!

Did anyone else complete a project with those?

My quilt top is done. Need to find a cozy flannel to back mine. Well, and I need to unpack the sewing machine since we're taking our house off the market in October. Then I'll be a non-lurker!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Mommyof2princesses-I love all of those outfits they are too cute, but that last one with all the patches is beautiful. I absolutely love that one.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

charlinn said:


> I am so EXCITED!!!  My husband bought me a new sewing machine.  The one I have is 10 years old and does not do all the stitches it is supposed to (ie: zig zag...which is what I need to applique).  So it is not a major one...but it is the CE5000 Limited Edition Project Runway (Brother) with 50 built in stiches & 87 stitch functions (which I have no idea what that means)....all I know is I can now start to do some of those incredible applique's I see you all doing!!!!  YAYAYAYAYAY!!  Sorry...no one else in my circle of friends & family understands how excited I get about sewing!!  LOL!!  I knew you all would.
> 
> Any suggestions or tips on this machine would be greatly appreciated.  I just got it today...and cannot use it till this weekend...I am going out of town for work tomorrow morning and not returning till Thursday evening...ugh!  I will be dreaming of it till then!  hahahah!
> 
> Time to look at the Applique tutorials again!  I did buy some self adhesive/fusible paper...but need to get a ton more colors of thread!  any suggestion on the best thread to use???
> 
> THANKS FOR READING...I AM JUST SO EXCITED...I CAN BARELY CONTAIN MYSELF!!!!
> 
> Char



Yay..congratulations on the new machine.  How exciting!!!  I really like Sulky Embroidery thread.  Definitely stock up on embroidery thread on they go on sale.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

mommyof2princesses said:


> Finally took some pics and uploaded them.  We leave in 6 days!  So I need to pack!
> 
> Buzz Lightyear dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats all for Sara Beth.  I will pst Ashley's pics later!



Love it, especially the 101 Dalmatians, and the outfit with all the disney embroidery designs on it!  So cute!!!


----------



## teresajoy

Clared said:


> Evening all!!!  I've just finished my Big Give for Nathan.  Its a sketchbook as he really enjoys drawing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hand stitched the Mickey and letters and made a slip cover to go over a hardback sketchbook.  The ties were already there so I've just made a button hole to thread the ribbon through.
> 
> 
> 
> One question for you all - do you think red ribbon would made it too girly?  I want to get some grosgrain ribbon to much it look a bit snazier but I can't decide on a colour.
> 
> Even if I say so myself - I'm impressed!!!  I feel a Christmas present coming on for my niece it was that easy to do.


That is so cute!!! He'll love it!!! I'm not sure about the ribbon, I think the red would look nice. 



charlinn said:


> I am so EXCITED!!!  My husband bought me a new sewing machine.  The one I have is 10 years old and does not do all the stitches it is supposed to (ie: zig zag...which is what I need to applique).  So it is not a major one...but it is the CE5000 Limited Edition Project Runway (Brother) with 50 built in stiches & 87 stitch functions (which I have no idea what that means)....all I know is I can now start to do some of those incredible applique's I see you all doing!!!!  YAYAYAYAYAY!!  Sorry...no one else in my circle of friends & family understands how excited I get about sewing!!  LOL!!  I knew you all would.
> 
> Any suggestions or tips on this machine would be greatly appreciated.  I just got it today...and cannot use it till this weekend...I am going out of town for work tomorrow morning and not returning till Thursday evening...ugh!  I will be dreaming of it till then!  hahahah!
> 
> Time to look at the Applique tutorials again!  I did buy some self adhesive/fusible paper...but need to get a ton more colors of thread!  any suggestion on the best thread to use???
> 
> THANKS FOR READING...I AM JUST SO EXCITED...I CAN BARELY CONTAIN MYSELF!!!!
> 
> Char



Yeah for you!!!!    



mytwotinks said:


> Have fun at your back to school night!  I hope you can do as well as Riley's weirdo teacher did.  He just stood there and said, "I really don't have anything to say" over and over and over.  It was very informative!
> 
> BTW: small update on teacher situation......
> 
> Riley has asked me to call the principal and ask her to meet with us together.  She wants to talk to her and let her know some of the things that are happening in class, but she in not comfortable going in on her own.  She said that she understood that we had all told her what the kids were saying, but she thinks that the principal will understand better if she hears it from the kids.


Sorry this is continuing with the teacher. 


mommyof2princesses said:


> Finally took some pics and uploaded them.  We leave in 6 days!  So I need to pack!
> Her "Disney Dress".  Lots of embroidered designs on it.  Definitely our favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats all for Sara Beth.  I will pst Ashley's pics later!


I love them all, but the Disney Eye spy dress is fantastic!!!! 



UtahMama said:


> *(above poster...)* OMGosh! Love the use of the "Disney Squares"!!!!!!!
> 
> Did anyone else complete a project with those?
> 
> My quilt top is done. Need to find a cozy flannel to back mine. Well, and I need to unpack the sewing machine since we're taking our house off the market in October. Then I'll be a non-lurker!



OOOH! I can't wait for you to become a non-lurker again!


----------



## t-beri

We got our test results back today in Algebra.. I got an A!!    I bought myself a chocolate cake to celebrate.  I had the bakery put an A on it  What a dork!!!
...t.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Thanks for all the compliments on Sara beth's outfits.  I worked very hard on the Disney dress.  It was a lot of squares and math!  

Here are Ashley's things.  She didn't want much because she is too old!

tinkerbelle skirt





bright mickey heads top





preshirred eyelet top (I may add straps to this one!)





Mickey top to match Sara beth's outfit.





Here is an organizer for the stoller.  I love it because it easily comes off and folds in half and becomes a little bag so we can take it with us instead of leaving it on the stoller.





And finally, I realized you can't tell that the LE dress has embroidery on the skirt.  You can kind of see it here...  All 4 einsteins are on the yellow strips.


----------



## kimmylaj

ok who wants to guess what concert i will be going to tomorrow?
okay you give up?
new kids on the block
i am so excited


----------



## mommyof2princesses

t-beri said:


> We got our test results back today in Algebra.. I got an A!!    I bought myself a chocolate cake to celebrate.  I had the bakery put an A on it  What a dork!!!
> ...t.



    Yah you!

Now, I can pm you when my dd needs help, right?


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

mommyof2princesses said:


> bright mickey heads top



WOW  you want to make one for me for our DisBoutique Meet?



kimmylaj said:


> ok who wants to guess what concert i will be going to tomorrow?
> okay you give up?
> new kids on the block
> i am so excited



I am SOOO jealous.  We tried to get tickets and they sold out in seconds.



t-beri said:


> We got our test results back today in Algebra.. I got an A!!    I bought myself a chocolate cake to celebrate.  I had the bakery put an A on it  What a dork!!!
> ...t.



YAY!!!!  You are officially a genius in my book


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> WOW  you want to make one for me for our DisBoutique Meet?



This pattern wasn't too bad!  Of course, this is the 4th shirt I have made with the pattern!  I got really good at it!  My dd loves this pattern because she says it is stylish....gotta love teenagers!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

mommyof2princesses said:


> gotta love teenagers!


 Or 31 year old woman who wish they could dress like teenagers


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Everyone needs to head over to the Winklers TRIP REPORT right now for some extremely exciting news!


----------



## Astro Orbiter

peachygreen said:


> I think I am losing my mind.  I am sewing together a dress where the material is a white pattern on a white background and for the life of me, now that the bodice is half sewn together, I can't tell if I have sewn it inside out or not.  I honestly think I have it half and half, but I can't figure out which is right any more.  I'm trying to figure out which seams have to come out and I am so confused.  I think I might have to take all 4 seams out and try again.  I'm half tempted to just cut it all out again, but I hate to waste the material.



Hey, I can help with this.  Put the piece in your lap and look at it.  Turn it over and look at it again.  You can see the white print on the white background clearly against your pants.  It's sharper/clearer on one side and muddled on the reverse.  Works especially well if you're wearing denim or dark clothes.  No idea where I picked that one up at!


----------



## kimmylaj

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Everyone needs to head over to the Winklers TRIP REPORT right now for some extremely exciting news!



yes hurry over i just read it too


----------



## i12go2wdw

I can't find the Winklers TR, could someone please post a link,
thanks


----------



## juligrl

mommyof2princesses said:


> bright mickey heads top



 
My MIL used the same fabric on dresses for my girls.  I love that fabric!  Very cool top!  Maybe I can have her make something like that for me...


----------



## jham

Clared said:


> Evening all!!!  I've just finished my Big Give for Nathan.  Its a sketchbook as he really enjoys drawing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hand stitched the Mickey and letters and made a slip cover to go over a hardback sketchbook.  The ties were already there so I've just made a button hole to thread the ribbon through.
> 
> Here is the inside - I put a pocket in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One question for you all - do you think red ribbon would made it too girly?  I want to get some grosgrain ribbon to much it look a bit snazier but I can't decide on a colour.
> 
> Even if I say so myself - I'm impressed!!!  I feel a Christmas present coming on for my niece it was that easy to do.



That looks great!  Red ribbon would probably be fine, black would be more "boyish"



charlinn said:


> I am so EXCITED!!!  My husband bought me a new sewing machine.  The one I have is 10 years old and does not do all the stitches it is supposed to (ie: zig zag...which is what I need to applique).  So it is not a major one...but it is the CE5000 Limited Edition Project Runway (Brother) with 50 built in stiches & 87 stitch functions (which I have no idea what that means)....all I know is I can now start to do some of those incredible applique's I see you all doing!!!!  YAYAYAYAYAY!!  Sorry...no one else in my circle of friends & family understands how excited I get about sewing!!  LOL!!  I knew you all would.
> 
> Any suggestions or tips on this machine would be greatly appreciated.  I just got it today...and cannot use it till this weekend...I am going out of town for work tomorrow morning and not returning till Thursday evening...ugh!  I will be dreaming of it till then!  hahahah!
> 
> Time to look at the Applique tutorials again!  I did buy some self adhesive/fusible paper...but need to get a ton more colors of thread!  any suggestion on the best thread to use???
> 
> THANKS FOR READING...I AM JUST SO EXCITED...I CAN BARELY CONTAIN MYSELF!!!!
> 
> Char



Yay!  How fun! 



mytwotinks said:


> Have fun at your back to school night!  I hope you can do as well as Riley's weirdo teacher did.  He just stood there and said, "I really don't have anything to say" over and over and over.  It was very informative!
> 
> BTW: small update on teacher situation......
> 
> Riley has asked me to call the principal and ask her to meet with us together.  She wants to talk to her and let her know some of the things that are happening in class, but she in not comfortable going in on her own.  She said that she understood that we had all told her what the kids were saying, but she thinks that the principal will understand better if she hears it from the kids.



What a great kid!  (but we already knew that!)



mommyof2princesses said:


> Finally took some pics and uploaded them.  We leave in 6 days!  So I need to pack!
> 
> Buzz Lightyear dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little einstein dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey outfit to match the shirts I already made for us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie mouse dress...I think I already shared, but wasn't sure..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 101 Dalmation dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her "Disney Dress".  Lots of embroidered designs on it.  Definitely our favorite.  Tried to get a twirl picture, but I am still figuring out new camera!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats all for Sara Beth.  I will pst Ashley's pics later!



WOW!  Great job!  I can't even decide which I like best.  But I have to say where did you get the fabric on the bodice of your Disney patchwork dress?  We are eating at Chef Mickey's on Valentine's day and I have been trying to figure out in my mind how to applique an image just like that!  The colors are perfect and everything!  I need it!  Seriously!



t-beri said:


> We got our test results back today in Algebra.. I got an A!!    I bought myself a chocolate cake to celebrate.  I had the bakery put an A on it  What a dork!!!
> ...t.



 yay t!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

mommyof2princesses said:


> This pattern wasn't too bad!  Of course, this is the 4th shirt I have made with the pattern!  I got really good at it!  My dd loves this pattern because she says it is stylish....gotta love teenagers!



what pattern is that?  i love that and would love to do one for me


----------



## jham

mommyof2princesses said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on Sara beth's outfits.  I worked very hard on the Disney dress.  It was a lot of squares and math!
> 
> Here are Ashley's things.  She didn't want much because she is too old!
> 
> 
> bright mickey heads top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow again!  Lots more great stuff!  DD11 is sitting next to me and she LOVES this top!
Click to expand...


----------



## jessica52877

Too many Elmo's! I know alot of you have seen these before as this is a super old outfit! Sorry.
















I used red, well matching colors to outline. It was my 1st (or 2nd, I did them the same week) applique ever so all I can say is, he was SO easy! Or maybe I just like a challenge. Sorry, I can't find a front on big picture anywhere! I am so bad about my pictures being everywhere!

ETA - Oh, how I miss that hair!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

i12go2wdw said:


> I can't find the Winklers TR, could someone please post a link,
> thanks




Here ya go

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1837163


----------



## mommyof2princesses

jham said:


> WOW!  Great job!  I can't even decide which I like best.  But I have to say where did you get the fabric on the bodice of your Disney patchwork dress?  We are eating at Chef Mickey's on Valentine's day and I have been trying to figure out in my mind how to applique an image just like that!  The colors are perfect and everything!  I need it!  Seriously!



You may not believe this, but...the bodice was made from a bandana!  I found it at Hobby Lobby and thought it would make a great top.  So, took it home (was only $1.10 with my coupon) washed it to get the sizing out, and it worked out perfectly.  I was also able to find the bias tape in the exact color to do the hem!



disneylovinfamily said:


> what pattern is that?  i love that and would love to do one for me



It is simplicity 3799.  I bought the xxs, xs, s, m pattern and for mine I just made the shirt a little wider.  That way I could use the pattern for both of us.  Here is another one I made for me...don't mind my hair and all...I had just worked all day.


----------



## longaberger_lara

t-beri said:


> We got our test results back today in Algebra.. I got an A!!    I bought myself a chocolate cake to celebrate.  I had the bakery put an A on it  What a dork!!!
> ...t.



Congratulations!!!!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

mommyof2princesses said:


> You may not believe this, but...the bodice was made from a bandana!  I found it at Hobby Lobby and thought it would make a great top.  So, took it home (was only $1.10 with my coupon) washed it to get the sizing out, and it worked out perfectly.  I was also able to find the bias tape in the exact color to do the hem!
> 
> 
> 
> It is simplicity 3799.  I bought the xxs, xs, s, m pattern and for mine I just made the shirt a little wider.  That way I could use the pattern for both of us.  Here is another one I made for me...don't mind my hair and all...I had just worked all day.



Thanks so much!  I absolutly love it and will have to be doing one for mommy


----------



## sahm1000

t-beri said:


> We got our test results back today in Algebra.. I got an A!!    I bought myself a chocolate cake to celebrate.  I had the bakery put an A on it  What a dork!!!
> ...t.



What to go T!  I knew you could do it!  How excited are you?


----------



## sahm1000

Polka Dot from Joann's Sku #'s


Somebody a while ago asked for the SKU #'s for the polka dotted fabric from Joann's.  Sorry for the bold but I don't remember who it was that asked and I wanted them to see it!  I was there today and got the ones that they had so here they are:

Large Polka Dots on Kelly Green :  110-2086

Large Polka Dots on Royal (bright blue):  110-2094

Large Polka Dots on Navy:  110-2045

Large Polka Dots on Cocoa (brown):  110-2102

Large Polka Dots on Lipstick (red minnie dot!):  110-2029

Large Polka Dots on Tangerine (orange):  110-2052


The Large Polka Dots......are the names that were on the bottom of the bolt by the SKU #'s.  They were all $4.99/yard.  I am pretty sure there was a pink one the first time I went but I couldn't find it today.  Hope that helps anyone looking for a Minnie Dot fabric.


----------



## livndisney

To anyone who has made a skort.

I franken made a skort today. Basically I took the waist out of knit shorts and attached them to to a skirt. But it feels so HEAVY.  Anyone else had this happen?


----------



## t-beri

Excited enough to buy cake!!!  I even called my ex husband to tell him the good news.  He is a genius (literally) and is a math WHIZ.  He had to drum math into my head every year so I could get through summer school.  I had summer school for math freshman through junior years. 

You know, I didn't think I could do it but now I actually WANT to study my Algebra so I can get another A.

I don't know if ya'll remember but my dad told me I was wasting my time going back to school b/c I couldn't do the math.  AND the when the counselor saw that I'd dropped the class twice before and would be paying out of state tuition (this ONE class cost more than my other 3 combined) she said "there are plenty of certificate programs that don't require Algebra"  It was like a knife in my heart. It was like being told I wasn't smart enough or good enough for a degree.  So now, I just wanna get an A in this class.

Thanks for all the Kudos guys!!!


----------



## Adi12982

mommyof2princesses said:


> bright mickey heads top



I LOVE LOVE LOVE this shirt and fabric!!  Where did you get the fabric??


----------



## t-beri

I was gonna say the same thing!!


----------



## Adi12982

UtahMama - you are the one who loves Ms. Piggy right (I didn't confuse your TR with someone else's). . . . If I got that right, then tis made me think of you: http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog.jsp?CATID=cat993844&PRODID=xprd540524


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!

Wasnt the news about the Winklers soooo awesome!!!!! 

Mommy of 2 princesses - AWESOME WORK!!! The outfits and tops are so cute!!! I love them!!! I wish I could wear something like that!!! I wanted to make a pair of cute shorts for our trip, but DH said no way....oh well.....

We leave for Miami on Friday - found a really cheap place in the Islamorada and we are going to try to cook on the bbq's they have there to keep cost really down - cause then we drive up past Sanibel and then on to Disney!!! I am sooooo bummed though - we never got a free dining email!!! So frustrating!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DesigningMouse

robnkris said:


> I've been missing from this thread forever.  I think I last posted on the old one!  You all are just too fast for me!  I did finally do some sewing.  I surprised two of my neices by taking them to HSM on Ice.
> 
> Here they are when they discovered we were going to HSM and not the mall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outfits I made them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first dabble at making necklaces.  They didn't come out perfect, but they'll do.  I'm sure I'll get better with practice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are singing along to the show.  They have blue mouths from thier FIFTEEN dollar snowcones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I added about 3 installments to my trip report since I last posted.  There is a link in my signature.




They are so cute, hope y'all had a blast!!



t-beri said:


> We got our test results back today in Algebra.. I got an A!!    I bought myself a chocolate cake to celebrate.  I had the bakery put an A on it  What a dork!!!
> ...t.



Congratulations, way to go!!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

t-beri said:


> Excited enough to buy cake!!!  I even called my ex husband to tell him the good news.  He is a genius (literally) and is a math WHIZ.  He had to drum math into my head every year so I could get through summer school.  I had summer school for math freshman through junior years.
> 
> You know, I didn't think I could do it but now I actually WANT to study my Algebra so I can get another A.
> 
> I don't know if ya'll remember but my dad told me I was wasting my time going back to school b/c I couldn't do the math.  AND the when the counselor saw that I'd dropped the class twice before and would be paying out of state tuition (this ONE class cost more than my other 3 combined) she said "there are plenty of certificate programs that don't require Algebra"  It was like a knife in my heart. It was like being told I wasn't smart enough or good enough for a degree.  So now, I just wanna get an A in this class.
> 
> Thanks for all the Kudos guys!!!



Congratulations!!   Math is a lot of fun.   You can do it!!!!!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Adi12982 said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE this shirt and fabric!!  Where did you get the fabric??



Thanks!  I got the fabric at Hancocks.  I also got the vinyl to match.  I was going to make a matching little bag, but I have run out of time.  5 more days!


----------



## Stephres

robnkris said:


>



Oh how cute! They look so excited and I love the outfits you made them, jewelery and all. What a great day!



Clared said:


>



What a great idea! I think black ribbon would look boyish. I am so impressed with how great it looks: Nathan will love it!



charlinn said:


> I am so EXCITED!!!  My husband bought me a new sewing machine.  The one I have is 10 years old and does not do all the stitches it is supposed to (ie: zig zag...which is what I need to applique).  So it is not a major one...but it is the CE5000 Limited Edition Project Runway (Brother) with 50 built in stiches & 87 stitch functions (which I have no idea what that means)....all I know is I can now start to do some of those incredible applique's I see you all doing!!!!  YAYAYAYAYAY!!  Sorry...no one else in my circle of friends & family understands how excited I get about sewing!!  LOL!!  I knew you all would.
> 
> Any suggestions or tips on this machine would be greatly appreciated.  I just got it today...and cannot use it till this weekend...I am going out of town for work tomorrow morning and not returning till Thursday evening...ugh!  I will be dreaming of it till then!  hahahah!
> 
> Time to look at the Applique tutorials again!  I did buy some self adhesive/fusible paper...but need to get a ton more colors of thread!  any suggestion on the best thread to use???
> 
> THANKS FOR READING...I AM JUST SO EXCITED...I CAN BARELY CONTAIN MYSELF!!!!
> 
> Char



Such great news! I would read Heather's tutorial and then start with something simple. You will be making masterpieces in no time, I know it!



charlinn said:


> OK...so i just signed up on YCMT and purchased 3 patterns $31...and nothing???  I have called and emailed them, but no answer.  I have check my library on their site...and there is nothing there.  I checked my account balance (bank) and the charges have come through!  I am so frustrated!!



Usually I see them in my library right away, so I hope they sort if out for you!  



twob4him said:


> OK off to get ready for my back-to-school presentation!! Have a great night all!



Hope your back to school night went well!



mytwotinks said:


> BTW: small update on teacher situation......
> 
> Riley has asked me to call the principal and ask her to meet with us together.  She wants to talk to her and let her know some of the things that are happening in class, but she in not comfortable going in on her own.  She said that she understood that we had all told her what the kids were saying, but she thinks that the principal will understand better if she hears it from the kids.



Oh it's so frustrating how slow everything goes in the school system! When I met with Jacob's kindergarten teacher in July I asked for him to be tested for stuttering: he did not get into the speech program until spring break! Fortunately it was a mild problem but I was hopping mad it took so long to get him evaluated and placed.

How mature of Riley to want to meet with the principal! I wouldn't have had the guts at her age! Please keep us updated.



mommyof2princesses said:


>



Sara Beth is so cute! I love them all but that patchwork skirt is awesome! I bet you will get lots of comments when she wears it!



t-beri said:


> We got our test results back today in Algebra.. I got an A!!    I bought myself a chocolate cake to celebrate.  I had the bakery put an A on it  What a dork!!!
> ...t.



   Hey, good for you! I knew you could do it!



mommyof2princesses said:


>



Wow, a teenager in customs! That is quite an accomplishment and I hope you are proud of yourself. She looks gorgeous in them and I love them all. That stroller organizer is da bomb!



jessica52877 said:


>



Maybe Elmo is easy because he is fuzzy?

I love those baby pictures of Dallas! I think because Megan had that same hair and once I cut off those baby curls they were gone forever. My husband was so mad when I cut them off!



livndisney said:


> To anyone who has made a skort.
> 
> I franken made a skort today. Basically I took the waist out of knit shorts and attached them to to a skirt. But it feels so HEAVY.  Anyone else had this happen?



Weird! I made the twirl skort from ycmt and it is a lot of fabric but it doesn't feel that heavy. Maybe because they are too different fabrics you are having problems.


----------



## minnie2

charlinn said:


> Thank you...what does the Dealership version mean??  I haven't heard that


http://www.thesewingoutlet.com/sewing_machines/brother-innovis-40.html 
Basically I paid an arm and a leg for mine and got it from a brother dealer sewing shop.  But it is basically the same machine.



mytwotinks said:


> Have fun at your back to school night!  I hope you can do as well as Riley's weirdo teacher did.  He just stood there and said, "I really don't have anything to say" over and over and over.  It was very informative!
> 
> BTW: small update on teacher situation......
> 
> Riley has asked me to call the principal and ask her to meet with us together.  She wants to talk to her and let her know some of the things that are happening in class, but she in not comfortable going in on her own.  She said that she understood that we had all told her what the kids were saying, but she thinks that the principal will understand better if she hears it from the kids.


Good for Riley wanting to talk to the principal!  
We have a meeting with the principal and the teacher on the 29 to discuss a 504 plan for Nikki.   I had to have George take off work because I had a HUGE fight with the principal on Friday and I told him I would likely throttle the principal if I had to be in a closed room with her!  UGH!


mommyof2princesses said:


> LOVE everything!  I am working on a LE dress for my niece and wills tart pants for my nephew hopefully today.
> 
> 
> t-beri said:
> 
> 
> 
> We got our test results back today in Algebra.. I got an A!!    I bought myself a chocolate cake to celebrate.  I had the bakery put an A on it  What a dork!!!
> ...t.
> 
> 
> 
> GREAT job!  You should be very proud of your self!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimmylaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok who wants to guess what concert i will be going to tomorrow?
> okay you give up?
> new kids on the block
> i am so excited
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  I have a few friends that are going to see them!  LOL  I admit even the heavy metal hair and loving girl I am had their tape!
> 
> 
> 
> jessica52877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too many Elmo's! I know alot of you have seen these before as this is a super old outfit! Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used red, well matching colors to outline. It was my 1st (or 2nd, I did them the same week) applique ever so all I can say is, he was SO easy! Or maybe I just like a challenge. Sorry, I can't find a front on big picture anywhere! I am so bad about my pictures being everywhere!
> 
> ETA - Oh, how I miss that hair!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SO so cute!  he has grown so much!
Click to expand...


----------



## minnie2

Stephers-
It took that long to get him into speech!?!?!? UGH!  Glad it wasn't serious.  But I will say it is freaking me out because I am trying to get Nikki a 504 plan because of her celiac and I am so nervous she is going to get sick in the mean time because her teacher is an idiot!


----------



## Stephres

minnie2 said:


> Stephers-
> It took that long to get him into speech!?!?!? UGH!  Glad it wasn't serious.  But I will say it is freaking me out because I am trying to get Nikki a 504 plan because of her celiac and I am so nervous she is going to get sick in the mean time because her teacher is an idiot!



Yes! I meant to tell you not to wait on getting it started. The red tape is horrible and the sooner you get it started the better, even if you might not need it.

When I requested Jacob to be tested for gifted it was a full year before they did it. Most parents I talk to get them privately tested and pay for it because it takes so long.

Maybe with it being a health issue it will go quicker: I hope so!


----------



## minnie2

Stephres said:


> Yes! I meant to tell you not to wait on getting it started. The red tape is horrible and the sooner you get it started the better, even if you might not need it.
> 
> When I requested Jacob to be tested for gifted it was a full year before they did it. Most parents I talk to get them privately tested and pay for it because it takes so long.
> 
> Maybe with it being a health issue it will go quicker: I hope so!



I kind of figured it would take awhile but I was hoping I was wrong.  My biggest issue is her teacher is not being proactive and trying to find out the way to keep her safe and healthy in the mean time!!!!!!!  UGh every time I think about it I get so mad and want to scream!  I sent the teacher and email on friday asking her to call me and I am still waiting to hear from her I also asked the principal t have her call me and NOTHING!


----------



## libbie

Anyone know where I can get a minnie mouse inspired dress (boutique style) for my 2T daughter?  The trick is I leave for Disney on Tuesday.  So I need it by Mon. 9/29.  My quick turn around time is whats giving me the trouble.  All of your awesome clothes inspired me but I can't sew.  We are celebrating my daughter's b-day there and I would love for her to have a special dress.  She LOVES Minnie!

I have checked out some sites recommended to me on Etsy and Ebay and they were wonderful but my turnaround time is too quick for them.

Thank you.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

mommyof2princesses said:


>



Those are all really cute, but I LOVE this one.  Such a cute idea!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

libbie said:


> Anyone know where I can get a minnie mouse inspired dress (boutique style) for my 2T daughter?  The trick is I leave for Disney on Tuesday.  So I need it by Mon. 9/29.  My quick turn around time is whats giving me the trouble.  All of your awesome clothes inspired me but I can't sew.  We are celebrating my daughter's b-day there and I would love for her to have a special dress.  She LOVES Minnie!
> 
> I have checked out some sites recommended to me on Etsy and Ebay and they were wonderful but my turnaround time is too quick for them.
> 
> Thank you.


You might just want to wait until you get there. They have some of the cutest Minnie Mouse dresses all over WDW.


----------



## livndisney

libbie said:


> Anyone know where I can get a minnie mouse inspired dress (boutique style) for my 2T daughter?  The trick is I leave for Disney on Tuesday.  So I need it by Mon. 9/29.  My quick turn around time is whats giving me the trouble.  All of your awesome clothes inspired me but I can't sew.  We are celebrating my daughter's b-day there and I would love for her to have a special dress.  She LOVES Minnie!
> 
> I have checked out some sites recommended to me on Etsy and Ebay and they were wonderful but my turnaround time is too quick for them.
> 
> Thank you.



I sent you a PM


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

t-beri said:


> We got our test results back today in Algebra.. I got an A!!    I bought myself a chocolate cake to celebrate.  I had the bakery put an A on it  What a dork!!!
> ...t.



 YEAH!!!!



mommyof2princesses said:


>



Nice!  Now you have me thinking I need to get more of that Mickey head fabric so I can make me something to match the girls.


----------



## peachygreen

I am working on my DD Jane Banks Dress for our breakfast at 1900 Park Fare.  Here is what I am basing this on.





Here is what I have so far.





This is the material I am using for the Sash.





I am thinking of taking the sash material to basically make a double folded bias to trim the skirt, sleves and neckline.  I would do this before inserting the elastic to make the neck and sleeves.  Do you think this would look okay?

And just because it entertained me when I was finished last night.  I have a hard time doing a gather, so I tend to do small fold when "gathering", so this is the skirt and bodice before I sewed it together last night.





I also wanted to post the tote bag I finished for DD.  This will be her airplane bag to hold her toys and treats for the flight.





 ( I did the handles right this time)

And this is her skirt for Epcot. Nothing fancy, but it works.


----------



## minnie2

peachygreen said:


> I am working on my DD Jane Banks Dress for our breakfast at 1900 Park Fare.  Here is what I am basing this on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I have so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the material I am using for the Sash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking of taking the sash material to basically make a double folded bias to trim the skirt, sleves and neckline.  I would do this before inserting the elastic to make the neck and sleeves.  Do you think this would look okay?
> 
> And just because it entertained me when I was finished last night.  I have a hard time doing a gather, so I tend to do small fold when "gathering", so this is the skirt and bodice before I sewed it together last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also wanted to post the tote bag I finished for DD.  This will be her airplane bag to hold her toys and treats for the flight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( I did the handles right this time)
> 
> And this is her skirt for Epcot. Nothing fancy, but it works.


Love everything!

 Tat white fabric is so pretty!


----------



## t-beri

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Congratulations!!   Math is a lot of fun.   You can do it!!!!!



Ok, let's not get carried away  I said I wanna study hard to get another A not that I will enjoy it 
...t.


----------



## minnie2

Here is some stuff I just finished.
Nikki's halloween skirt.  I haven't had a chance to get her to model it.





close up of the fabric




My niece's LE dress







Nikki at cheer Sat hamming it up.


----------



## Stephres

minnie2 said:


> I kind of figured it would take awhile but I was hoping I was wrong.  My biggest issue is her teacher is not being proactive and trying to find out the way to keep her safe and healthy in the mean time!!!!!!!  UGh every time I think about it I get so mad and want to scream!  I sent the teacher and email on friday asking her to call me and I am still waiting to hear from her I also asked the principal t have her call me and NOTHING!



Oh, you might need to park it in the office and demand to speak to someone. I had to do that when the kids' bus was an hour late every day and when I called they said they wouldn't do anything about it until they got the "10 day counts" in. I marched down there and sat until someone would talk to me!

Don't give up!



peachygreen said:


>



It's looking great so far! I think the bias idea sounds great: I hope it looks as great as I am imagining it!

Glad you got the handles on right this time!  So something I would do!

My little peanut is home sick today so I am getting some sewing done. She is the worst kind of sick, just a little fever and a cold so she wants to do lots of messy art projects instead of just lying around! I am hoping she will be better for school tomorrow.

This is for Logan (for the big give):











Sorry no butt shot for Miss Cammie, but Megan wanted me to include this one for you:






I cheated and drew on his face with fabric marker, but I was just so scared of messing it up. I am hoping it looks ok. Megan said she wants one with a pink shirt with piglet on it, so I must have done something right!


----------



## minnie2

Stephres said:


> Oh, you might need to park it in the office and demand to speak to someone. I had to do that when the kids' bus was an hour late every day and when I called they said they wouldn't do anything about it until they got the "10 day counts" in. I marched down there and sat until someone would talk to me!
> 
> Don't give up!
> 
> 
> 
> It's looking great so far! I think the bias idea sounds great: I hope it looks as great as I am imagining it!
> 
> Glad you got the handles on right this time!  So something I would do!
> 
> My little peanut is home sick today so I am getting some sewing done. She is the worst kind of sick, just a little fever and a cold so she wants to do lots of messy art projects instead of just lying around! I am hoping she will be better for school tomorrow.
> 
> This is for Logan (for the big give):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry no butt shot for Miss Cammie, but Megan wanted me to include this one for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cheated and drew on his face with fabric marker, but I was just so scared of messing it up. I am hoping it looks ok. Megan said she wants one with a pink shirt with piglet on it, so I must have done something right!


Sorry Megan is sick.  I hope she eels better!
Love the outfit!  scrappy is so cute too!  

Trust me I will park it if need be!  I am trying to fallow the rule and wait until we have out meeting next monday.  We will see!


----------



## juligrl

Stephres said:


> I cheated and drew on his face with fabric marker, but I was just so scared of messing it up. I am hoping it looks ok. Megan said she wants one with a pink shirt with piglet on it, so I must have done something right!




Ok?  Of course it looks okay!  It looks wonderful!!!  If I could do something even half as nice I'd be happy.  Nice job, very cute.


----------



## t-beri

minnie2 said:


> Here is some stuff I just finished.
> Nikki's halloween skirt.  I haven't had a chance to get her to model it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



WHERE did you get this hello Kitty fabric?? I LOVE it it is different than the one I have, I did pick the same stripes to go w/ it though.

...t.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Go T!!!!  GReat job...I envy you!  At no point in my college career...however brief...could I say I got an A in algebra on anything!  GREAT JOB!!!!  You put that on the fridge yet?  I would!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Stephres said:


> My little peanut is home sick today so I am getting some sewing done. She is the worst kind of sick, just a little fever and a cold so she wants to do lots of messy art projects instead of just lying around! I am hoping she will be better for school tomorrow.
> 
> This is for Logan (for the big give):



Sorry you got a sicky at home...hope she feels better!

The outfit looks cute!  Great job!



mommyof2princesses said:


>





mommyof2princesses said:


> bright mickey heads top



They all look so great!!!!  

Is that a someone I see playing hide n seek?

5 Days!!!  Are you ready...silly question I know!!!!


----------



## Cheeseball

Oh my goodness girls, I have away forever!!!! I so miss seeing all your creations and will have to try and catch up!!

We've had some family drama lately, but hopefully it will settle down soon.

But I am SO excited, because we leave for Disney World on SATURDAY!!!!!! 
        

I only have one more outfit left to make too. I still have bows and jewelry to make and shoes to embellish, but probably won't get all that finished. But at least I tried. It's a good thing we postponed our trip 2 weeks, or we would have been a few outfits short!  

We need this vacation so badly, I just can't wait to go. 

Anyway, just wanted to say hi to everyone!  

Renae


----------



## t-beri

No I didn't but I think I will....Thanks Kim!

I should be doing homework or house work or work work....something.

Here is my list for outfits for Lily for our upcoming trip. I know I posted it before but it is seeming boring to me.  Maybe b/c I look at ya'lls awesome stuff all the time.

AK: Khaki bowling shirt and capri pants w/ animal print mickey heads and minnie dot trim.  Think Steve Irwin disneyfied

DHS: Toy story simply sweet halter top and capris.  Heathersue just finished appliqueing Rex and hamm on the fabric for me. Rex will be on the bodice and Hamm on one of the legs.

MK: Minnie patchwork twirl and button minnie head shirt a la mytwotinks who graciously agreed to let me CASE her.

EPCOT: Blue friends around the world Faith double layer top w/ mini minnie dot straps and capris pants.

It seems redundant w/ the easy fit capris BUT it will be warm and I'm not a big shorts fan...and I like long tops so then if you use shorts it looks like you have no pants on 

I MAY if I have time try to squeeze in a CASE of tom and jeanne's BELLE dress too.

OH and then I have to make Lily's copy of minnie's witch costume.  That'll be fun!!! 

So does that sound boring to the rest of you??  I have some very helpful mice working on bows and jewelery to jazz things up;


----------



## minnie2

t-beri said:


> WHERE did you get this hello Kitty fabric?? I LOVE it it is different than the one I have, I did pick the same stripes to go w/ it though.
> 
> ...t.


 I think I got it at Hancock fabric...  It MAY have been Joann's.  That day I actually went to both stores because both kids were at school and I could shop in peace!!!!! 

 I can't wait to see all the outfits!  
Right now I am making my nephew his easy fit pants.  I think they will be huge on him but he can grow into them right?!?!?!?
 I may try to make him a tshirt I just need to head to the fabric store tomorrow and see what they have.  I am itching to try my pattern for it.  I think it is a Carla pattern!


----------



## ncmomof2

Cheeseball said:


> But I am SO excited, because we leave for Disney World on SATURDAY!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Renae[/QUOTE
> 
> We are leaving on Sat for disney world as well!  We will be there 8 nights at All Star Sport.   Have fun!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Is that a someone I see playing hide n seek?
> 
> 5 Days!!!  Are you ready...silly question I know!!!!



Every pic I tried to take of Ashley, Sara Beth was sneaking into it...and I had to crop her out because she was only in her panties!  Crazy child.  

I am not read   I have some things piled to pack up and some lists, but I am nowhere ready as I usually am...but I am very excited!


----------



## CrawfordMom

Ladies,

You are all so talented!  I have been lurking for a while and have really enjoyed all your creations.  I am inspired!  I have 2 questions:  1)  How do you make that cute swingy skirt with the vertical pieces?  Is there a pattern or do you make your own pattern?  2)  Who makes the matching bows?  I have seen some pictures and they are adorable!

Okay, that was actually 3 questions, but hopefully you can steer me in the right direction.

Thanks!


----------



## t-beri

Stripwork skirts are easy to figure out.  You won't need a pattern so much as a formula.  We have lots of free patterns in the bookmarks on page one and they are nicely categorized (thanks Teresa and Heather!)  if you go to skirts and click on stripwork skirts then you will get a few ideas. Here is a link to one of the tutorials by Tadamom.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=21165517&postcount=15698

Some of us on here make our own bows, some buy them from  (that's e-bay) 

I beg my friends to do it for me    Someday I will conquer the bows!!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

mommyof2princesses said:


> Every pic I tried to take of Ashley, Sara Beth was sneaking into it...and I had to crop her out because she was only in her panties!  Crazy child.
> 
> I am not read   I have some things piled to pack up and some lists, but I am nowhere ready as I usually am...but I am very excited!



Funny kid!   I hope you don't have to work much this week!  BTW  how is the new position working out for you?  And how about DH...didn't you say he had an interview?  How did that go?


----------



## disneymomof1

Ok everyone I need help.  I am searching for the blue epcot friends fabric, (I know you all know what I mean). What is it called, who makes it, SKU ? Anything I have been searching online and have yet to even come across it.  Thanks so much.


----------



## Jajone

t-beri said:


> No I didn't but I think I will....Thanks Kim!
> 
> I should be doing homework or house work or work work....something.
> 
> Here is my list for outfits for Lily for our upcoming trip. I know I posted it before but it is seeming boring to me.  Maybe b/c I look at ya'lls awesome stuff all the time.
> 
> AK: Khaki bowling shirt and capri pants w/ animal print mickey heads and minnie dot trim.  Think Steve Irwin disneyfied
> 
> DHS: Toy story simply sweet halter top and capris.  Heathersue just finished appliqueing Rex and hamm on the fabric for me. Rex will be on the bodice and Hamm on one of the legs.
> 
> MK: Minnie patchwork twirl and button minnie head shirt a la mytwotinks who graciously agreed to let me CASE her.
> 
> EPCOT: Blue friends around the world Faith double layer top w/ mini minnie dot straps and capris pants.
> 
> It seems redundant w/ the easy fit capris BUT it will be warm and I'm not a big shorts fan...and I like long tops so then if you use shorts it looks like you have no pants on
> 
> I MAY if I have time try to squeeze in a CASE of tom and jeanne's BELLE dress too.
> 
> OH and then I have to make Lily's copy of minnie's witch costume.  That'll be fun!!!
> 
> So does that sound boring to the rest of you??  I have some very helpful mice working on bows and jewelery to jazz things up;


Just stopping by to say that I absolutely LOVE your AK idea! You must post it before you go!


----------



## jham

peachygreen said:


> I am working on my DD Jane Banks Dress for our breakfast at 1900 Park Fare.  Here is what I am basing this on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I have so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the material I am using for the Sash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking of taking the sash material to basically make a double folded bias to trim the skirt, sleves and neckline.  I would do this before inserting the elastic to make the neck and sleeves.  Do you think this would look okay?
> 
> And just because it entertained me when I was finished last night.  I have a hard time doing a gather, so I tend to do small fold when "gathering", so this is the skirt and bodice before I sewed it together last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also wanted to post the tote bag I finished for DD.  This will be her airplane bag to hold her toys and treats for the flight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( I did the handles right this time)
> 
> And this is her skirt for Epcot. Nothing fancy, but it works.



Everything looks great!  I agree, that white fabric is really pretty.



minnie2 said:


> Here is some stuff I just finished.
> Nikki's halloween skirt.  I haven't had a chance to get her to model it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My niece's LE dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikki at cheer Sat hamming it up.



So cute!  Love the Halloween skirt!



Stephres said:


> Oh, you might need to park it in the office and demand to speak to someone. I had to do that when the kids' bus was an hour late every day and when I called they said they wouldn't do anything about it until they got the "10 day counts" in. I marched down there and sat until someone would talk to me!
> 
> Don't give up!
> 
> 
> 
> It's looking great so far! I think the bias idea sounds great: I hope it looks as great as I am imagining it!
> 
> Glad you got the handles on right this time!  So something I would do!
> 
> My little peanut is home sick today so I am getting some sewing done. She is the worst kind of sick, just a little fever and a cold so she wants to do lots of messy art projects instead of just lying around! I am hoping she will be better for school tomorrow.
> 
> This is for Logan (for the big give):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry no butt shot for Miss Cammie, but Megan wanted me to include this one for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cheated and drew on his face with fabric marker, but I was just so scared of messing it up. I am hoping it looks ok. Megan said she wants one with a pink shirt with piglet on it, so I must have done something right!



Love the Tigger shirt!  I bought an applique off  that looks very similar to that.  I'm putting it on a tee shirt for Jayden.


These stripwork patterns can be found on youcanmakethis


----------



## froggy33

I used to stop by here and chit chat, but in July I had my baby girl!!   Yea!  She is a beauty.  Of course, as many of you can appreciate, I have been crazy busy and haven't been on here in a while.  I also hadn't been sewing, but was just starting to get back into it when my machine got crappy on me.  I bought a refurbished (  I know) Brother CS6000T(or i) from overstock.  I had been using it fine with just a few problems with the feed dogs.  I had sewed through jeans, cotton, shelf liners, etc. just fine.  Then last night sewing through some heavy flannel the thread started getting tangled.  It looks to be the top thread and even though I would untangle it and re thread the bobbin, as my machine says to do, it just keeps doing it.  I can't see what's wrong.  I figure I'll have to bring it in to a shop, but thought you all might have some idea.  Any help is greatly appreciated.  Thanks!!!

Jess


----------



## poohnpigletCA

So Fairygoodmother is currently finishing costumes for our trip next week. Yes she did have hand surgery (on both hands) last Monday.






Mary Poppins made out of a Target lace curtain panel.  






Bo Peep from Toy Story.


----------



## t-beri

disneymomof1 said:


> Ok everyone I need help.  I am searching for the blue epcot friends fabric, (I know you all know what I mean). What is it called, who makes it, SKU ? Anything I have been searching online and have yet to even come across it.  Thanks so much.




I got mine at Joann's.  I can't remember the designer off hand but I didn't find it online when I was looking for it either.  I can pick it up and mail it to you if you don't find any.
LMK.
...t.


----------



## t-beri

poohnpigletCA said:


> So Fairygoodmother is currently finishing costumes for our trip next week. Yes she did have hand surgery (on both hands) last Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Poppins made out of a Target lace curtain panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bo Peep from Toy Story.



LOVELY.  Bo Peep from toy story- HOW CLEVER!!  What great costumes!!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

poohnpigletCA said:


> So Fairygoodmother is currently finishing costumes for our trip next week. Yes she did have hand surgery (on both hands) last Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Poppins made out of a Target lace curtain panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bo Peep from Toy Story.



WOW!  Those are great!


----------



## Jajone

Has anyone ever made a nursing cover with the boning in? I've been looking for a tutorial and can't quite find one I like. Unfortunately I bought one on  before I was sewing and resold it later. I'd like to make one for my sister.


----------



## jham

poohnpigletCALove both dresses! Mary is gorgeous!  



Jajone said:


> Has anyone ever made a nursing cover with the boning in? I've been looking for a tutorial and can't quite find one I like. Unfortunately I bought one on  before I was sewing and resold it later. I'd like to make one for my sister.



I don't know but Teresa makes nursing covers, I'll bet she knows!


----------



## candicenicole19

Well I FINALLY got news on Zoes Make a wish, Wish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was approved!  We will be going on a Disney Cruise for 3 nights and 4 days!  The time frame is set but we are not 100% sure on when it will be!  They are thinking Thanksgiving ot Christmas!  

Just had to share!


----------



## Stephres

I am tracing and adding seam allowances and cutting and I had a question.

Do you add a seam allowance to the straps on the vida pattern? I did on the other pattern I had and it made the straps way to big and I had to cut them down. I was just wondering if you were supposed to add the seam allowances. Thanks!


----------



## sahm1000

Jajone said:


> Has anyone ever made a nursing cover with the boning in? I've been looking for a tutorial and can't quite find one I like. Unfortunately I bought one on  before I was sewing and resold it later. I'd like to make one for my sister.




Teresa makes wonderful ones!  I have to say that I used the one from Teresa the whole time we were in Disney and loved it.  I even had my DH take a picture of me using it to show everyone and of course, it was in my camera when it was taken!  So no picture!


----------



## PrincessKell

OK so I know I slack...I'm a slacker. Life just wont settle down for us. But I have a feeling that is never going to change. anyway....

Georgia wants to be Sleeping Beauty for Halloween. and as ususal she wants me to make it. SO I know some of you have made some AWESOME Princess Aurora dresses. What pattern did you use?


----------



## ibesue

Jajone said:


> Has anyone ever made a nursing cover with the boning in? I've been looking for a tutorial and can't quite find one I like. Unfortunately I bought one on  before I was sewing and resold it later. I'd like to make one for my sister.



I have made a few!!!  My DD just had a baby in July and I have made her a few! 

I will look for my directions!  I got them off the internet and they work wonderfully!  I am trying a different kind of boning this time as the first one I made "poked" through the fabric!  I did mine different from the directions I found online.  I used 2 pieces of coordinating fabric I think they were 30"X40" so the entire thing is reversible.

Sue


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

PrincessKell said:


> OK so I know I slack...I'm a slacker. Life just wont settle down for us. But I have a feeling that is never going to change. anyway....
> 
> Georgia wants to be Sleeping Beauty for Halloween. and as ususal she wants me to make it. SO I know some of you have made some AWESOME Princess Aurora dresses. What pattern did you use?



I made this for my dd.... I use Simplicity 9384.  Very time consuming, but I love how it turned out.


----------



## danicaw

I love the new stuff posted.... the Mary Poppins inspired outfits are wonderful! Made out of a curtain... I love it! (wait that reminds me of another Julie Andrews movie.....)

I haven't had the time I thought I would to sew.... I apparently shared my cold with hubby and today he is home sick. Poor Guy. 
But the kids and I are ready for Fall so we made Pumpkin Spice Cookies and I love this recipe...so I am sharing... I know its not sewing or clothing related (if I eat to many more it may become a clothing related issue )  please forgive my being off topic....

Can of Pumpkin (15 oz)
Box of Spice Cake Mix
1/2 cup Mini Chocolate Chips

Mix, scoop onto cookie sheet and Bake! (350 degrees 10-15 minutes)
You can't burn these... well maybe you could  They are soft little bits of fall and the mini chips work great in these.  
Ahhhh, its Fall now. 
We are a funny group, we don't make pumpkin pie, but lots of pumpkin bread and cookies... Ok. Except for hubby who doesn't like pumpkin...silly boy.

We now return to our regularly scheduled topics of conversation.


----------



## t-beri

I LOVE chocolate chip pumpkin cookies.  A mom in Macs K-4 class ( oh that was so long ago ) made the most delicious ones, they were so gooey, the ones I make are usually a little drier but this recipe sounds too easy to pass up, I think I will try it this weekend and bring a little fall into our HOT and HUMID world.
Thanks!!!


----------



## Adi12982

Jajone said:


> Has anyone ever made a nursing cover with the boning in? I've been looking for a tutorial and can't quite find one I like. Unfortunately I bought one on  before I was sewing and resold it later. I'd like to make one for my sister.



Found these:

http://sewingchick.blogspot.com/2007/12/nursing-coveraprontutorial.html

http://www.breastfeeding123.com/free-pattern-to-sew-your-own-nursing-cover/


----------



## fairygoodmother

okay, so I'm _absolutely_ certain this question has been answered at one time or another...but I'm looking for Jack Skellington tNBC fabric.  

Anyone...?


----------



## jham

danicaw said:


> I love the new stuff posted.... the Mary Poppins inspired outfits are wonderful! Made out of a curtain... I love it! (wait that reminds me of another Julie Andrews movie.....)
> 
> I haven't had the time I thought I would to sew.... I apparently shared my cold with hubby and today he is home sick. Poor Guy.
> But the kids and I are ready for Fall so we made Pumpkin Spice Cookies and I love this recipe...so I am sharing... I know its not sewing or clothing related (if I eat to many more it may become a clothing related issue )  please forgive my being off topic....
> 
> Can of Pumpkin (15 oz)
> Box of Spice Cake Mix
> 1/2 cup Mini Chocolate Chips
> 
> Mix, scoop onto cookie sheet and Bake! (350 degrees 10-15 minutes)
> You can't burn these... well maybe you could  They are soft little bits of fall and the mini chips work great in these.
> Ahhhh, its Fall now.
> We are a funny group, we don't make pumpkin pie, but lots of pumpkin bread and cookies... Ok. Except for hubby who doesn't like pumpkin...silly boy.
> 
> We now return to our regularly scheduled topics of conversation.



AND it's even a Weight Watchers recipe!


----------



## danicaw

jham said:


> AND it's even a Weight Watchers recipe!



Is it really? Cool!
I got it two years ago when DS was in preschool. 
One of the Moms brought these for snack time and we all had to have the recipe. 

Plus it didn't/doesn't have dairy so the kids who had dairy allergies could enjoy. Now I need a good gluten free snack for DDs class, so many of the kids have food allergies.


----------



## Stephres

danicaw said:


> I love the new stuff posted.... the Mary Poppins inspired outfits are wonderful! Made out of a curtain... I love it! (wait that reminds me of another Julie Andrews movie.....)
> 
> I haven't had the time I thought I would to sew.... I apparently shared my cold with hubby and today he is home sick. Poor Guy.
> But the kids and I are ready for Fall so we made Pumpkin Spice Cookies and I love this recipe...so I am sharing... I know its not sewing or clothing related (if I eat to many more it may become a clothing related issue )  please forgive my being off topic....
> 
> Can of Pumpkin (15 oz)
> Box of Spice Cake Mix
> 1/2 cup Mini Chocolate Chips
> 
> Mix, scoop onto cookie sheet and Bake! (350 degrees 10-15 minutes)
> You can't burn these... well maybe you could  They are soft little bits of fall and the mini chips work great in these.
> Ahhhh, its Fall now.
> We are a funny group, we don't make pumpkin pie, but lots of pumpkin bread and cookies... Ok. Except for hubby who doesn't like pumpkin...silly boy.
> 
> We now return to our regularly scheduled topics of conversation.



Mmmm, if Megan goes back to school tomorrow I am trying these for sure! I hope both our little sickies feel better tomorrow! Thank you!

Anyone about the vida question please?


----------



## glorib

Stephres said:


> I am tracing and adding seam allowances and cutting and I had a question.
> 
> Do you add a seam allowance to the straps on the vida pattern? I did on the other pattern I had and it made the straps way to big and I had to cut them down. I was just wondering if you were supposed to add the seam allowances. Thanks!



Steph, I don't think you need to add the seam allowance on the straps.  All the Vida's I've made so far, I've had to make skinny straps to fit the mitten clips I've been using, but the pattern piece for the strap looks pretty wide, so I didn't add seam allowance when I traced mine.

Hope that helps and I can't wait to see your vida!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Jajone said:


> Has anyone ever made a nursing cover with the boning in? I've been looking for a tutorial and can't quite find one I like. Unfortunately I bought one on  before I was sewing and resold it later. I'd like to make one for my sister.





ibesue said:


> I have made a few!!!  My DD just had a baby in July and I have made her a few!
> 
> I will look for my directions!  I got them off the internet and they work wonderfully!  I am trying a different kind of boning this time as the first one I made "poked" through the fabric!  I did mine different from the directions I found online.  I used 2 pieces of coordinating fabric I think they were 30"X40" so the entire thing is reversible.
> 
> Sue



SOOOO weird that this was posted today.  My best friend just sent me a link and asked me to make her a nursing cover with boning.  Clearly she thinks I'm more talented than I am!!!  HELP!!!!!

http://shop.bebeaulait.com/shop/hhnc


----------



## Adi12982

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> SOOOO weird that this was posted today.  My best friend just sent me a link and asked me to make her a nursing cover with boning.  Clearly she thinks I'm more talented than I am!!!  HELP!!!!!
> 
> http://shop.bebeaulait.com/shop/hhnc


Not sure if you saw these above:

http://sewingchick.blogspot.com/2007...ntutorial.html

http://www.breastfeeding123.com/free...nursing-cover/

Seems simple enough


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

glorib said:


> Steph, I don't think you need to add the seam allowance on the straps. All the Vida's I've made so far, I've had to make skinny straps to fit the mitten clips I've been using, but the pattern piece for the strap looks pretty wide, so I didn't add seam allowance when I traced mine.
> 
> Hope that helps and I can't wait to see your vida!


Yes Steph, what she said!

The straps can really be any size you want, as long as they fit in the opening on the back.

That is one thing I don't trace.  I just eyeball it with my rotary cutter and quilt ruler.  I try not to trace simple squares and rectangles.  I do enough tracing as it is!


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

Thanks for the compliments on the Tink outfit everyone!!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Adi12982 said:


> Not sure if you saw these above:
> 
> http://sewingchick.blogspot.com/2007...ntutorial.html
> 
> http://www.breastfeeding123.com/free...nursing-cover/
> 
> Seems simple enough



Thank you!  Does seem simple.  Seem being the key word


----------



## CampbellScot

Stephres said:


> Sorry no butt shot for Miss Cammie, but Megan wanted me to include this one for you:



awwwwww...isn't he just the CUTEST little savage in the world?! Megs looks cute too!

Hey all I've been lurking lately...I had a lil accident...got busted up... 

super cute stuff everyone has been cranking out!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

CampbellScot said:


> awwwwww...isn't he just the CUTEST little savage in the world?! Megs looks cute too!
> 
> Hey all I've been lurking lately...I had a lil accident...got busted up...
> 
> super cute stuff everyone has been cranking out!



Hope you are ok Miss Cammie


----------



## Stephres

glorib said:


> Steph, I don't think you need to add the seam allowance on the straps.  All the Vida's I've made so far, I've had to make skinny straps to fit the mitten clips I've been using, but the pattern piece for the strap looks pretty wide, so I didn't add seam allowance when I traced mine.
> 
> Hope that helps and I can't wait to see your vida!





PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Yes Steph, what she said!
> 
> The straps can really be any size you want, as long as they fit in the opening on the back.
> 
> That is one thing I don't trace.  I just eyeball it with my rotary cutter and quilt ruler.  I try not to trace simple squares and rectangles.  I do enough tracing as it is!



Thank you! I am such a dunce: I like directions and these German patterns don't have hardly any! Thank you both!



CampbellScot said:


> awwwwww...isn't he just the CUTEST little savage in the world?! Megs looks cute too!
> 
> Hey all I've been lurking lately...I had a lil accident...got busted up...
> 
> super cute stuff everyone has been cranking out!



Aw, I hope your hand is better soon. 

Those are the two who are lucky they are so cute!


----------



## billwendy

Hi = 

Hope Megan is feeling better - looked like Scrappy was watching her closely 

love the new outfits!!! Its just so fun to see what everyone is doing!!


----------



## lori123

Stephres said:


> I am tracing and adding seam allowances and cutting and I had a question.
> 
> Do you add a seam allowance to the straps on the vida pattern? I did on the other pattern I had and it made the straps way to big and I had to cut them down. I was just wondering if you were supposed to add the seam allowances. Thanks!



I added the seam allowances to mine - and it was still a pretty skinny strap....I hate to post ANOTHER pic - but here is a reference pic with seam allowances....





Also - here is a link to a step by step picture guide to making the Vida.  
http://www.farbenmix.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=102&Itemid=119&lang=en

Can't wait to see what you create!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I got a total of 20 different fabrics. Plus 2 pairs of overalls, 3 pairs of jeans and 1 pair of capri's all for miss Madison.  Here is my booty of loot  

























I have 2 yards of the yellow dot,3/4 yard Carebear, 1.5 yards of the M&M, 1/4 yard Dora, and 2 yards of the elmo flannel.




1/4yard skull,3/4yard of the Zebra.




15yards of the orange nylon, 30yards white tulle,orange tshirt 62x18.




2yards Elmo ABC, 3/4 yard Pooh and friends,3 yards of the purple.




I think I am going to make a patchwork twirl for Kaitlyn and Madison out of these, I have a gallon size ziplock stuffed with these strips each strip is 45x2 
I ended up spending 20 on everything.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I forgot I did buy a pattern too.


----------



## Stephres

lori123 said:


> I added the seam allowances to mine - and it was still a pretty skinny strap....I hate to post ANOTHER pic - but here is a reference pic with seam allowances....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also - here is a link to a step by step picture guide to making the Vida.
> http://www.farbenmix.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=102&Itemid=119&lang=en
> 
> Can't wait to see what you create!



The more pictures the better, please don't apologize. I think once I muddle through it, I will "get" it. It's not sinking in yet.

Thanks so much for the tutorial! I bookmarked it for tomorrow when I actually will start sewing on it. I cut out all the pieces finally!


----------



## micksmoma

I have a question for you, I love these Vida dresses you all are making.  Is this a pattern, or is this a style and where can I find the pattern?  They are adorable.  I am not as talented as you all are but I would like to give it a try.


----------



## sheridee32

We flew out as Ike hit we were the last flight out of DFW we were told, actually flew thru Ike for about an hour, disney was great as always, here are a few of the pictures we took our dgd, she was great, i made all the outfits


----------



## CrawfordMom

Thank you for answering my questions!  I'm going to start a stripwork skirt ASAP.  The Hello Kitty Halloween skirt is adorable, and I love the Minnie Mouse skirt/top set.  Hopefully I'll soon have some completed projects to show.


----------



## NaeNae

disneymomof1 said:


> Ok everyone I need help.  I am searching for the blue epcot friends fabric, (I know you all know what I mean). What is it called, who makes it, SKU ? Anything I have been searching online and have yet to even come across it.  Thanks so much.



I have some of that fabric.  Here is what it says on the selvedge.  Blue with flags:"friends around the world" Designed by Trena Hegdahl Design Co. for fabrics by Spectrix.  The blue with all of the wording says the same thing.  There are no numbers on it.  Hope this helps.


----------



## peachygreen

Okay I need an opinion here.

I am working on the same dress here.  Here is the current picture of it.  I haven't sewed in the elastic on the sleeves nor finalized the length of the elastic around the neck.  





My question is, how wide do you think I should make the sash?

Thank you for the earlier comments.  The white fabric believe it or not was $2.79/yard at Walmart.  It was in the bridal fabric section.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Funny kid!   I hope you don't have to work much this week!  BTW  how is the new position working out for you?  And how about DH...didn't you say he had an interview?  How did that go?



I am working a little....about 35 hours.   I already worked sunday and today. I have to go in tomorrow night and them 8 hours on thursday, 4 hours on friday and off sat. At least I have off Saturday!  I am starting to organize outfits and figure out where to eat and get lists and lists ready!

I love my new position!  Thanks for asking.
Brian's interview went well but he is not sure if he actually wants this job because it is 3rd shift.  He is still thinking about it.


----------



## eyor44

Tykatmadismomma said:


> I got a total of 20 different fabrics. Plus 2 pairs of overalls, 3 pairs of jeans and 1 pair of capri's all for miss Madison.  Here is my booty of loot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 yards of the yellow dot,3/4 yard Carebear, 1.5 yards of the M&M, 1/4 yard Dora, and 2 yards of the elmo flannel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/4yard skull,3/4yard of the Zebra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15yards of the orange nylon, 30yards white tulle,orange tshirt 62x18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2yards Elmo ABC, 3/4 yard Pooh and friends,3 yards of the purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am going to make a patchwork twirl for Kaitlyn and Madison out of these, I have a gallon size ziplock stuffed with these strips each strip is 45x2
> I ended up spending 20 on everything.



WOW! Where do you shop?


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

This was at a clutter sale I found on Craigslist.  I also met the nicest lady she was selling everything to make room for her new jewelry buisness.


----------



## aussiedaisy

Hi guys, I have been a lurker on this thread for a while. It has inspired me to start to sew a few Disney pieces for my trip. I am a learner sewer but I had a bit of guidance from my Mum. This is my 'Minnie' top which myself and my twin sister will wear for one of the halloween parties, I am going to make a matching headband or wear some Minnie ears with it. I would like to tizz it up a bit and am thinking of running some black ric rac around the hem and possibly doing something like sequining black Mickey heads around the waist...what do you all think? Any other ideas of how I can dress it up a bit?






I'm also doing one in the same pattern but with a great mickey head material, it's going to look awesome!!! I will post it here when I am finished (hopefully this weekend) I hope we won't look silly being adults wearing disney themed clothes


----------



## minnie2

danicaw said:


> Is it really? Cool!
> I got it two years ago when DS was in preschool.
> One of the Moms brought these for snack time and we all had to have the recipe.
> 
> Plus it didn't/doesn't have dairy so the kids who had dairy allergies could enjoy. Now I need a good gluten free snack for DDs class, so many of the kids have food allergies.


You know you could make these gluten free too!  Namsate makes a gluten free spice cake mix!  So my little girl could have these too if i made them!  

I have the worst memory so I am not sure if you were one of the moms of a gluten free kid but here some info on it incase you aren't and are just trying to be wonderful and let the gluten free kid enjoy everything that every one else does.
As for a gluten free snack do you want a junk food snack or a healthy snack?  There are lot  of gluten free candies and junk food that is sold  in regular stores.  Wal Mart' Great Value brand is really good at labeling things if they are gluten free.  
If you are not used to making gluten free things I wouldn't try it because the mom's of the gluten free kids would really appreciate the trouble a mom of a non gluten free kid went through to make something their kid could have BUT it is so easy to cross contaminate  things so there would be a chance of accidentally getting gluten into  what you were making.  Some people get really sick with just a tiny crumb of gluten.  So when cooking gluten free it is so important to keep everything separate.  Little things like adding butter that may have been cute with a knife that touched a piece of bread could make some one really sick and in a lot of pain.  

 From a mom of a kid who can't have gluten it really touches me that any one would or does go out of there way to make sure the child with a special dietary need has something special to eat just like every one else!  



Tykatmadismomma said:


> What great deals!
> 
> 
> CrawfordMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for answering my questions!  I'm going to start a stripwork skirt ASAP.  The Hello Kitty Halloween skirt is adorable, and I love the Minnie Mouse skirt/top set.  Hopefully I'll soon have some completed projects to show.
> 
> 
> 
> The hello Kitty strip work skirt was actually my 1st strip work skirt and it was really easy!  if you need any help just ask!  I can't wait to see what you make.
> 
> 
> 
> peachygreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I need an opinion here.
> 
> I am working on the same dress here.  Here is the current picture of it.  I haven't sewed in the elastic on the sleeves nor finalized the length of the elastic around the neck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question is, how wide do you think I should make the sash?
> 
> Thank you for the earlier comments.  The white fabric believe it or not was $2.79/yard at Walmart.  It was in the bridal fabric section.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It looks great so far!  I would make the sash roughly the same size and the other contrasting material.
> 
> 
> 
> aussiedaisy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I have been a lurker on this thread for a while. It has inspired me to start to sew a few Disney pieces for my trip. I am a learner sewer but I had a bit of guidance from my Mum. This is my 'Minnie' top which myself and my twin sister will wear for one of the halloween parties, I am going to make a matching headband or wear some Minnie ears with it. I would like to tizz it up a bit and am thinking of running some black ric rac around the hem and possibly doing something like sequining black Mickey heads around the waist...what do you all think? Any other ideas of how I can dress it up a bit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also doing one in the same pattern but with a great mickey head material, it's going to look awesome!!! I will post it here when I am finished (hopefully this weekend) I hope we won't look silly being adults wearing disney themed clothes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very cute!  I love the idea of the Mickey head but if you leave it the way it is you can wear it any time.
Click to expand...


----------



## minnie2

sheridee32 said:


> We flew out as Ike hit we were the last flight out of DFW we were told, actually flew thru Ike for about an hour, disney was great as always, here are a few of the pictures we took our dgd, she was great, i made all the outfits


Glad you ahd a great trip!  Can you make the pictures bigger we all will want to see how gorgous you dgd is!


----------



## lovesdumbo

micksmoma said:


> I have a question for you, I love these Vida dresses you all are making.  Is this a pattern, or is this a style and where can I find the pattern?  They are adorable.  I am not as talented as you all are but I would like to give it a try.


The Vida is a from a German pattern company-Farbenmix.  I purchased mine online at www.banberryplace.com  I haven't actually made one yet.  It doesn't look too hard but European patterns don't include seam allowance-you need to trace the pattern pieces onto tissue paper-or pattern paper (I bought a pattern paper in the interface section at JoAnn's) then add the seam allowance.  Some Farbenmix patterns are only in German but the Vida is in English but there are not photos like US patterns.  There is an online tutorial with photos but the instructions are still a bit short on details.  If you want patterns with lots of photos and details you might want to try www.youcanmakethis.com 

 Good luck!  We'd love to see what you make!



aussiedaisy said:


> Hi guys, I have been a lurker on this thread for a while. It has inspired me to start to sew a few Disney pieces for my trip. I am a learner sewer but I had a bit of guidance from my Mum. This is my 'Minnie' top which myself and my twin sister will wear for one of the halloween parties, I am going to make a matching headband or wear some Minnie ears with it. I would like to tizz it up a bit and am thinking of running some black ric rac around the hem and possibly doing something like sequining black Mickey heads around the waist...what do you all think? Any other ideas of how I can dress it up a bit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also doing one in the same pattern but with a great mickey head material, it's going to look awesome!!! I will post it here when I am finished (hopefully this weekend) I hope we won't look silly being adults wearing disney themed clothes


I love that!  I like it like it is but I like simple.  I think black ricrac on the hem would be cute too.


----------



## t-beri

aussiedaisy said:


> Hi guys, I have been a lurker on this thread for a while. It has inspired me to start to sew a few Disney pieces for my trip. I am a learner sewer but I had a bit of guidance from my Mum. This is my 'Minnie' top which myself and my twin sister will wear for one of the halloween parties, I am going to make a matching headband or wear some Minnie ears with it. I would like to tizz it up a bit and am thinking of running some black ric rac around the hem and possibly doing something like sequining black Mickey heads around the waist...what do you all think? Any other ideas of how I can dress it up a bit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also doing one in the same pattern but with a great mickey head material, it's going to look awesome!!! I will post it here when I am finished (hopefully this weekend) I hope we won't look silly being adults wearing disney themed clothes



So glad you came out from hiding to show us this WONDERFUL top!!!  What pattern did you use...as if I have time to sew something for myself.  You're asking the wrong bunch if it is silly for a grown woman to wear something Disneyfied...half of us wear crowns to Disney, the other half wear fanny packs   

If you wanted to add a little mickey somewhere you could always use buttons. One big one and two little ones make a fine mickey head!!! OOH, I have lots of mini Minnie dot fabric I would love to CASE this top!

GRAT JOB  You guys will look fantastic.


----------



## t-beri

and to all you pattern tracers....do you ever cut your patterns out of fabric. For my easy fit pant pattern I used a light weight fusible interfacing and traced the pattern onto it and then fused it to a piece of muslin and cut it out that way it would last and I could use it over and over. It is my goal to do that w/ most of my patterns but I have been to busy to get it done.  But as I am printing out new sizes for Lily I am trying to remember to do this.


----------



## princessmom29

I havre a question for any of you who has made the feliz pattern. I ordered it, but it is slow in getting here so I want to go ahead and get the fabric to be ready when I get is. My little wears a 4 and her chest measurement is  21.5". What isze do I need to make, and if I want to use 2 fabrics, one for the dress and one for the apron and alternate them for the ruffles how much fabric will I need? TIA


----------



## teresajoy

Cheeseball said:


> Oh my goodness girls, I have away forever!!!! I so miss seeing all your creations and will have to try and catch up!!
> 
> We've had some family drama lately, but hopefully it will settle down soon.
> 
> But I am SO excited, because we leave for Disney World on SATURDAY!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I only have one more outfit left to make too. I still have bows and jewelry to make and shoes to embellish, but probably won't get all that finished. But at least I tried. It's a good thing we postponed our trip 2 weeks, or we would have been a few outfits short!
> 
> We need this vacation so badly, I just can't wait to go.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to say hi to everyone!
> 
> Renae



So close Renae!!!! You have a great time!!! 


poohnpigletCA said:


> So Fairygoodmother is currently finishing costumes for our trip next week. Yes she did have hand surgery (on both hands) last Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Poppins made out of a Target lace curtain panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bo Peep from Toy Story.



I'm glad you posted these over here!!! Fairygodmother does such a fantastic job!!! And, if anyone is interested, she has posted all sorts of tips on how to make the Mary Poppins dress on another thread. I'll post the link when I find it. 

*ETA: Found the thread  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1864297 Fairygodmother posts several times with what pattern she uses and how she puts it all together! I think I'll put this thread in the bookmarks too. *


Jajone said:


> Has anyone ever made a nursing cover with the boning in? I've been looking for a tutorial and can't quite find one I like. Unfortunately I bought one on  before I was sewing and resold it later. I'd like to make one for my sister.



I don't put the boning in mine. I was always worried someone would stand over my shoulder, and see everything! But, it looks like you've got a couple links now to get you started! 



candicenicole19 said:


> Well I FINALLY got news on Zoes Make a wish, Wish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I was approved!  We will be going on a Disney Cruise for 3 nights and 4 days!  The time frame is set but we are not 100% sure on when it will be!  They are thinking Thanksgiving ot Christmas!
> 
> Just had to share!



How exciting! 



sahm1000 said:


> Teresa makes wonderful ones!  I have to say that I used the one from Teresa the whole time we were in Disney and loved it.  I even had my DH take a picture of me using it to show everyone and of course, it was in my camera when it was taken!  So no picture!



I'm glad you could use it Benita! I'm really sorry about your pictures though! Not that it will help you know, but Corey has started putting a text file on our memory cards with our address on it so if someone finds our camera, they can return the card. I'm thinking an email address might be a better idea, then people wouldn't have so much information about where you live and they could just contact you. 


EnchantedPrincess said:


> I made this for my dd.... I use Simplicity 9384.  Very time consuming, but I love how it turned out.



That is such a gorgeous dress Jenny! 


CampbellScot said:


> awwwwww...isn't he just the CUTEST little savage in the world?! Megs looks cute too!
> 
> Hey all I've been lurking lately...I had a lil accident...got busted up...
> 
> super cute stuff everyone has been cranking out!



What happened?



sheridee32 said:


> We flew out as Ike hit we were the last flight out of DFW we were told, actually flew thru Ike for about an hour, disney was great as always, here are a few of the pictures we took our dgd, she was great, i made all the outfits



I vote for bigger pictures too!!! They look so cute from what I can see! 



peachygreen said:


> Okay I need an opinion here.
> 
> I am working on the same dress here.  Here is the current picture of it.  I haven't sewed in the elastic on the sleeves nor finalized the length of the elastic around the neck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question is, how wide do you think I should make the sash?
> 
> Thank you for the earlier comments.  The white fabric believe it or not was $2.79/yard at Walmart.  It was in the bridal fabric section.



I always make sashs 3" wide or a little wider. 



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I forgot I did buy a pattern too.


You got some great deals!!! I need to start checking Craigslist more often! 



aussiedaisy said:


> Hi guys, I have been a lurker on this thread for a while. It has inspired me to start to sew a few Disney pieces for my trip. I am a learner sewer but I had a bit of guidance from my Mum. This is my 'Minnie' top which myself and my twin sister will wear for one of the halloween parties, I am going to make a matching headband or wear some Minnie ears with it. I would like to tizz it up a bit and am thinking of running some black ric rac around the hem and possibly doing something like sequining black Mickey heads around the waist...what do you all think? Any other ideas of how I can dress it up a bit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also doing one in the same pattern but with a great mickey head material, it's going to look awesome!!! I will post it here when I am finished (hopefully this weekend) I hope we won't look silly being adults wearing disney themed clothes


 I love the top!!! I think some Mickey's on it would be cute, and I like the ric rac idea too! 


t-beri said:


> You're asking the wrong bunch if it is silly for a grown woman to wear something Disneyfied...half of us wear crowns to Disney, the other half wear fanny packs


  I do love my tiaras! 



t-beri said:


> and to all you pattern tracers....do you ever cut your patterns out of fabric. For my easy fit pant pattern I used a light weight fusible interfacing and traced the pattern onto it and then fused it to a piece of muslin and cut it out that way it would last and I could use it over and over. It is my goal to do that w/ most of my patterns but I have been to busy to get it done.  But as I am printing out new sizes for Lily I am trying to remember to do this.



That is a great idea Tifani! I think I'll have to start doing that.


----------



## disneymommieof2

So last night my dh lets the dog out one last time before bed and then I smell this smell and the dog appears at the door seconds later and she stinks too! Not like pooh but a eye watering pungent odor. 
Apparently there is a skunk in our back yard. So I tell dh I think the dog just got sprayed!! He says are you sure? UH YEAH I'm pretty sure! So she had a bath twice once with a mixture that is said to eliminate the smell. It helped but she still stinks and now so does my house!!!! And now that the scent has dissipated some it is complete skunk stink! I should have made her sleep in the porch! but she had already been inside and stunk up the house and I think she was a little traumatized by the experience! I almost felt bad! 
So who knows how to get this stink out of my house?!?!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

princessmom29 said:


> I havre a question for any of you who has made the feliz pattern. I ordered it, but it is slow in getting here so I want to go ahead and get the fabric to be ready when I get is. My little wears a 4 and her chest measurement is 21.5". What isze do I need to make, and if I want to use 2 fabrics, one for the dress and one for the apron and alternate them for the ruffles how much fabric will I need? TIA


I checked my pattern. The 3T/4T chest measurement is 24 1/4" , Front length 23 1/4". But, you can cinch the elastic on the back portion more, or use the sash to cinch it in too. Fabric: Overdress (55 in. wide) 1 1/8 yard, Underdress 1 1/2 yard.
The 18mo./ 2T chest measurement is 23 1/2", Front length 21 1/4 ". But it will probably be a little short. Fabric usage same as above.

You might want to add some for the ruffles. Also most fabric available in the U.S is not 55 in. wide so you need to allow extra for that too.

The size I made for the underdress said that I would need 1 1/2 yards, but with the extra ruffles and the sash, I used almost every bit of 3 yards.

HTH!


----------



## t-beri

HEY GUYS!!!!  Did you know we only have 2Big Gives open (of course we can always use pixie dust for the others!!)  We only need 1more outfit for Hank to fill up the Lambflock give and outfits for the quadruplets filled up UBER fast- you guys are so awesome!!  But we are still looking for someone to do the aurograph books, family tees and 1more outfit for big brother Jamahl.  The hogansteph family is fairly large so teaming up for these tasks would be great!

You all continue to amaze me with your talents and generosity EVERY day!


----------



## PrincessKell

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I made this for my dd.... I use Simplicity 9384.  Very time consuming, but I love how it turned out.



that is soo pretty. I will have to go and get everything this weekend...


----------



## teresajoy

Here is the outfit I made for Lauren's *Big Give* Lauren is 15, so I had to fight the urge to put on ric rac or ribbon!


----------



## clairemolly

PrincessKell said:


> that is soo pretty. I will have to go and get everything this weekend...



Good luck trying to find the pattern.  It is OOP.  We are in the process of making "blue" Sleeping Beauty dresses for the girls for our trip from this pattern.  I traced the pattern out onto tissue paper so I didn't have to cut into the pattern.  If you can't find it let me know and I can help you out!


----------



## t-beri

I saw teenage girls at MNSSHP last year each in a different color aurora dress and also saw 3 older ladies dressed up like the aunts/faries.  I'm not sure that they were together as I saw them at different times but I thought they might have been b/c all of the costumes were expertly done.  

I am trying to upload pics from my MIL's dig. camera so I can show you the friends around the world top and get your advice on pants.  Hang on!!

...t.


----------



## jham

danicaw said:


> Is it really? Cool!
> I got it two years ago when DS was in preschool.
> One of the Moms brought these for snack time and we all had to have the recipe.
> 
> Plus it didn't/doesn't have dairy so the kids who had dairy allergies could enjoy. Now I need a good gluten free snack for DDs class, so many of the kids have food allergies.



I got that recipe about 5 years ago at a WW meeting, I think the cookies are about 2 points each.  I'll see if I can find my recipe and check.  My problem is I still want to eat 10 cookies  



peachygreen said:


> Okay I need an opinion here.
> 
> I am working on the same dress here.  Here is the current picture of it.  I haven't sewed in the elastic on the sleeves nor finalized the length of the elastic around the neck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question is, how wide do you think I should make the sash?
> 
> Thank you for the earlier comments.  The white fabric believe it or not was $2.79/yard at Walmart.  It was in the bridal fabric section.



a little late here, but I vote for a wide sash, like 3-4 inches.  It also makes for a prettier bow.



teresajoy said:


> Here is the outfit I made for Lauren's *Big Give* Lauren is 15, so I had to fight the urge to put on ric rac or ribbon!




Love it!  And good job on the restraint


----------



## PrincessKell

clairemolly said:


> Good luck trying to find the pattern.  It is OOP.  We are in the process of making "blue" Sleeping Beauty dresses for the girls for our trip from this pattern.  I traced the pattern out onto tissue paper so I didn't have to cut into the pattern.  If you can't find it let me know and I can help you out!



Thanks! I know my kid has to pick something at the last minute (sort of).  My luck I will find everything I need buy it and she will want something else!


----------



## HeatherSue

Thanks for the ScoobyDoo applique finds everyone!!  An ebay seller actually donated the design for the Big Give!!  I'm almost finished with the shirt!

Okay, now I need more help. I am putting Stitch onto a t-shirt for Douglas (twinmum's boy).  I want to put some sort of words or phrase over Stitch.  Can anyone think of something a 10 year old boy would find funny or cool?


----------



## t-beri

it's kinda long but Gavin is fond of saying "it's sweet AND awesome, it's SWASOME!!"     Sorry, it made me giggle.

In new news BTW, Since the rays made the playoffs and got Mohawks I am caving and letting my son (a rays fan) get one in support of the team.  He's been bugging me for one and I just saw an article in the paper about the team getting mohawks, including Maddon their manager.  Some barber shops in Tampa are giving free mohawks until they win the hole thing or are out of the playoffs.  I'm not driving that far, it would defeat the purpose of a free hair cut BUT told him it is his lucky year I can appreciate the solidarity and he isn't into many sports and we are trying to encourage him to find one he likes and he really likes baseball- his dad takes him to Rays games all the time.

I will take a pic when he gets it done.!!!


----------



## minnie2

t-beri said:


> So glad you came out from hiding to show us this WONDERFUL top!!!  What pattern did you use...as if I have time to sew something for myself.  You're asking the wrong bunch if it is silly for a grown woman to wear something Disneyfied...half of us wear crowns to Disney, the other half wear fanny packs
> 
> If you wanted to add a little mickey somewhere you could always use buttons. One big one and two little ones make a fine mickey head!!! OOH, I have lots of mini Minnie dot fabric I would love to CASE this top!
> 
> GRAT JOB  You guys will look fantastic.


Or they wear crowns WITH their fanny packs! 



t-beri said:


> and to all you pattern tracers....do you ever cut your patterns out of fabric. For my easy fit pant pattern I used a light weight fusible interfacing and traced the pattern onto it and then fused it to a piece of muslin and cut it out that way it would last and I could use it over and over. It is my goal to do that w/ most of my patterns but I have been to busy to get it done.  But as I am printing out new sizes for Lily I am trying to remember to do this.


Great idea!


disneymommieof2 said:


> So last night my dh lets the dog out one last time before bed and then I smell this smell and the dog appears at the door seconds later and she stinks too! Not like pooh but a eye watering pungent odor.
> Apparently there is a skunk in our back yard. So I tell dh I think the dog just got sprayed!! He says are you sure? UH YEAH I'm pretty sure! So she had a bath twice once with a mixture that is said to eliminate the smell. It helped but she still stinks and now so does my house!!!! And now that the scent has dissipated some it is complete skunk stink! I should have made her sleep in the porch! but she had already been inside and stunk up the house and I think she was a little traumatized by the experience! I almost felt bad!
> So who knows how to get this stink out of my house?!?!


gross!  I hope you get the smell out!



teresajoy said:


> Here is the outfit I made for Lauren's *Big Give* Lauren is 15, so I had to fight the urge to put on ric rac or ribbon!


cute!  good for you on the restraint!  



t-beri said:


> it's kinda long but Gavin is fond of saying "it's sweet AND awesome, it's SWASOME!!"     Sorry, it made me giggle.
> 
> In new news BTW, Since the rays made the playoffs and got Mohawks I am caving and letting my son (a rays fan) get one in support of the team.  He's been bugging me for one and I just saw an article in the paper about the team getting mohawks, including Maddon their manager.  Some barber shops in Tampa are giving free mohawks until they win the hole thing or are out of the playoffs.  I'm not driving that far, it would defeat the purpose of a free hair cut BUT told him it is his lucky year I can appreciate the solidarity and he isn't into many sports and we are trying to encourage him to find one he likes and he really likes baseball- his dad takes him to Rays games all the time.
> 
> I will take a pic when he gets it done.!!!


Hey I could give him a mohawk I do Kyle's!  though Kyle will have to shave it for his class pictures then he can grow it back after for our trip.


----------



## jham

HeatherSue said:


> Thanks for the ScoobyDoo applique finds everyone!!  An ebay seller actually donated the design for the Big Give!!  I'm almost finished with the shirt!
> 
> Okay, now I need more help. I am putting Stitch onto a t-shirt for Douglas (twinmum's boy).  I want to put some sort of words or phrase over Stitch.  Can anyone think of something a 10 year old boy would find funny or cool?



How sweet of that seller!  I'll have to ask my 9-year-old boy when he gets home from school.  Hmmm...Lily watched Lilo and Stitch yesterday, maybe she has some ideas...




t-beri said:


> it's kinda long but Gavin is fond of saying "it's sweet AND awesome, it's SWASOME!!"     Sorry, it made me giggle.
> 
> In new news BTW, Since the rays made the playoffs and got Mohawks I am caving and letting my son (a rays fan) get one in support of the team.  He's been bugging me for one and I just saw an article in the paper about the team getting mohawks, including Maddon their manager.  Some barber shops in Tampa are giving free mohawks until they win the hole thing or are out of the playoffs.  I'm not driving that far, it would defeat the purpose of a free hair cut BUT told him it is his lucky year I can appreciate the solidarity and he isn't into many sports and we are trying to encourage him to find one he likes and he really likes baseball- his dad takes him to Rays games all the time.
> 
> I will take a pic when he gets it done.!!!



Yeah, we're still waiting on those Friends around the World outfit pics  I only let Seth get a mohawk over summer vacation since he can't wear it spiked for school.  Next  year I think I'll talk him into a shorter mohawk.  I get tired of all that hair gel


----------



## jessica52877

Help! I am looking for an embroidery design of a disney looking boy. Kind of like Castle posted a few pages back but they were girls. Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## sahm1000

disneymommieof2 said:


> So last night my dh lets the dog out one last time before bed and then I smell this smell and the dog appears at the door seconds later and she stinks too! Not like pooh but a eye watering pungent odor.
> Apparently there is a skunk in our back yard. So I tell dh I think the dog just got sprayed!! He says are you sure? UH YEAH I'm pretty sure! So she had a bath twice once with a mixture that is said to eliminate the smell. It helped but she still stinks and now so does my house!!!! And now that the scent has dissipated some it is complete skunk stink! I should have made her sleep in the porch! but she had already been inside and stunk up the house and I think she was a little traumatized by the experience! I almost felt bad!
> So who knows how to get this stink out of my house?!?!



Oh Yuck!  You poor thing!  I am no help but I wanted to let you know I feel for you!  Good luck getting the smell out!


----------



## t-beri

I know, I know...I'm still trying to figure out how to upload it from MIL's camera.  I know how to do it from mine, but that's not helping right now.

DS's will most definitely be shorter.  He wouldn't be allowed to get one but there's the Rays thing so if ppl comment I'll just say, hey, he's a fan.  And 2 he's been insisting on growing his hair long and it'll get him to cut it. 

OK, back to the uploading...


----------



## jham

jessica52877 said:


> Help! I am looking for an embroidery design of a disney looking boy. Kind of like Castle posted a few pages back but they were girls. Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Thanks!



I found a cute pirate boy, but not a disney boy


----------



## NaeNae

jessica52877 said:


> Help! I am looking for an embroidery design of a disney looking boy. Kind of like Castle posted a few pages back but they were girls. Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Thanks!



Try this site:http://www.nobbieneezkids.com/index.php/cPath/24_225_228

They have the stick figures with the Mickey ears in both boy and girl.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

PrincessKell said:


> Thanks! I know my kid has to pick something at the last minute (sort of).  My luck I will find everything I need buy it and she will want something else!


Jenna did that to me. I went and spent $50 on fabric and a pattern for a princess dress and she decides that she wants to be a pirate. Luckily I was able to return everything but the pattern. If I was you I would run all of her options by her and make sure that she really wants to be Sleeping Beauty before you buy anything. That's what I did with Jenna for her Halloween costume. (she wants to be a pirate princess  I'll be CASEing something I saw somewhere)


----------



## micksmoma

lovesdumbo said:


> The Vida is a from a German pattern company-Farbenmix.  I purchased mine online at www.banberryplace.com  I haven't actually made one yet.  It doesn't look too hard but European patterns don't include seam allowance-you need to trace the pattern pieces onto tissue paper-or pattern paper (I bought a pattern paper in the interface section at JoAnn's) then add the seam allowance.  Some Farbenmix patterns are only in German but the Vida is in English but there are not photos like US patterns.  There is an online tutorial with photos but the instructions are still a bit short on details.  If you want patterns with lots of photos and details you might want to try www.youcanmakethis.com
> 
> Good luck!  We'd love to see what you make!
> 
> 
> I love that!  I like it like it is but I like simple.  I think black ricrac on the hem would be cute too.



Love the top!  Thanks for the info,  I'll look there.


----------



## princessmom29

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I checked my pattern. The 3T/4T chest measurement is 24 1/4" , Front length 23 1/4". But, you can cinch the elastic on the back portion more, or use the sash to cinch it in too. Fabric: Overdress (55 in. wide) 1 1/8 yard, Underdress 1 1/2 yard.
> The 18mo./ 2T chest measurement is 23 1/2", Front length 21 1/4 ". But it will probably be a little short. Fabric usage same as above.
> 
> You might want to add some for the ruffles. Also most fabric available in the U.S is not 55 in. wide so you need to allow extra for that too.
> 
> The size I made for the underdress said that I would need 1 1/2 yards, but with the extra ruffles and the sash, I used almost every bit of 3 yards.
> 
> HTH!


thanks Tom!!! 


Tinka_Belle said:


> Jenna did that to me. I went and spent $50 on fabric and a pattern for a princess dress and she decides that she wants to be a pirate. Luckily I was able to return everything but the pattern. If I was you I would run all of her options by her and make sure that she really wants to be Sleeping Beauty before you buy anything. That's what I did with Jenna for her Halloween costume. (she wants to be a pirate princess  I'll be CASEing something I saw somewhere)



I did a pirate princess this year using the pink petti from the disney store. I will post a pic when I get home. It wasn't anything super special, but it was easy and she likes it. I am still looking for just the right sword. Something with jewels on it.


----------



## Cheeseball

I finally finished my "Disney Collection"!!!  

Just wanted to share! I CASE'd a couple of outfits, and added my own personal touches. My creative juices started running dry after about the 15th outfit!  I think all but 3 are originals. (And if I CASE'd your outfit, it's because I loved it so much and had to have it! But don't worry, I won't be selling any of these!) 

Here is my oldest daughter, Belle, first. I've shared some of these outfits, but most are new. 

Day #1 at MK 
I still need to finish up the pants, but here is the Hannah Montana shirt.





Day #2 at MK (Ariel)





Back:





Day #3 at MK (Pirate)





Day #4 at MK (Buzz)





Epcot (Minnie)





Pants:





MGM/HS (Cars)





AK (Cheetah)





Twirl:





Boma (Zebra)






Luau (Doing the hula!)





And that's all for Belle! I will post Joy's in a new post.


----------



## Cheeseball

Here is are Joy's outfits:

Day #1 MK





Day #2 MK





Day #3 MK (Still need to add a purple ribbon around the middle of her shirt)





Day #4 MK





Epcot





MGM/HS





Back:





AK (either she was getting tired, or she really doesn't like this one!  ) I'm going to add a white bow to the front.





Boma





Luau





Thanks for looking!!! 

Edited to add: The reason she always has her ba-ba or is eating something in most of the pics is because that's the only way I can get her to be still, lol!

Renae


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

Renae those are so cute.


----------



## jessica52877

NaeNae said:


> Try this site:http://www.nobbieneezkids.com/index.php/cPath/24_225_228
> 
> They have the stick figures with the Mickey ears in both boy and girl.



Thanks! That is more or less exactly what I want. I am not sure if I think they are big enough though. I was hoping for one in the 5x7 hoop atleast, so what could I put with it to make it not look so tiny? Any suggestions? I was going to do it on a shirt.

ETA: maybe a castle would be perfect!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

princessmom29 said:


> I did a pirate princess this year using the pink petti from the disney store. I will post a pic when I get home. It wasn't anything super special, but it was easy and she likes it. I am still looking for just the right sword. Something with jewels on it.


I can't wait to see it. Jenna is going for something more period accurate. I wanted to do the Petti-skirt costume, but she decided to pick something else out. She wants a wreathe of red roses in her hair to match. I will be starting on her costume in about a week or so. I have to fix a dress I made for a customer first. When I'm finished I will post pics and I will post pics of my other projects also. I have quite a few.

Cheeseball-I wanted to say that I love all of the outfits that you made for your girls.


----------



## t-beri

FINALLY... the long awaited pics. I tried to crop Lily's princess skirt out of most of them 





















Ok, I know I cropped and resized those but they do not look cropped on my photobucket page so we will see.

...t.


----------



## t-beri

Oh, they are!!! Good.  Now, I think I'll do polka dot pants but someone may have suggested that would be too busy. Crazy, I know.  I do feel like there is not a lot of the word fabric but then it would be the same fabrics next to each other.  Any suggestions??
...t.


----------



## kpgriffin

Wow..There have been some great posts lately. I love the epcot double layer shirt.  I wanted to thank everyone for the prayers and messages about my MIL. She passed away on the 10th...the same day that we were scheduled to leave for disneyworld.  It really is hard to believe that she died so quickly. She was released from the hospital on Friday and then died the following Wednesday. What a blessing that she did not have to suffer. 

I haven't been sewing too much but I am ready to finish up our disneyworld outfits and halloween costumes. We rescheduled our trip for 
October 22 - October 29 so it is right around the corner. I did sew an Auburn and Alabama VIDA dress for Maggie and Mylee. If you are from the south, you can find the humor in my sewing these outfits for the same family.  I will post photos later.  I also found the mitten clips at the local fabric shop and I am exicted about using them to make my next dress. This pattern really is addictive. 

*SHOWER CURTAIN PATTERN IDEA*.  I used the a $1.00 shower curtain from dollar tree to cut out three different sizes of the VIDA pattern.  I think I got this idea from Linnette.  It works great. I am really considering doing this with all of my patterns since it was so easy to work with.


----------



## NaeNae

t-beri said:


> Oh, they are!!! Good.  Now, I think I'll do polka dot pants but someone may have suggested that would be too busy. Crazy, I know.  I do feel like there is not a lot of the word fabric but then it would be the same fabrics next to each other.  Any suggestions??
> ...t.



What about polka dot pants with a band of the word material on the bottom.


----------



## Stephres

Ok, I will have to go back and see what I've missed because I have been sewing all day! I thought I would finish this up before lunch but I was still working on it when the kids came home from school. I was so proud of it so when they walked in I called Megan to show it to her. Guess what she said?

Hello Kitty's nose is yellow, not black!

Oh well. There are things I like (I used two layers of white and Hello Kitty's face looks so crisp and nice) and things I don't (why are those straps so long?) but she is happy with it so I will be too. It was definitely a learning experience, that's for sure!

Thanks to Jeanne for letting me copy and Lori and Tom and Lori for the help.

Here is my goofy child:






Doing the curtsy:






And doing the Megan, of course:






Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## jham

RENAE--I love your outfits!  And your girls are so cute!



t-beri said:


> FINALLY... the long awaited pics. I tried to crop Lily's princess skirt out of most of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I know I cropped and resized those but they do not look cropped on my photobucket page so we will see.
> 
> ...t.



Really cute--caseably so-- I would say do the pants in either the red dot (w/friends border/cuff) or the friends fabric (w/red dot border) with the flags, then the other friends fabric with the words would seperate it, KWIM? 



Stephres said:


> Ok, I will have to go back and see what I've missed because I have been sewing all day! I thought I would finish this up before lunch but I was still working on it when the kids came home from school. I was so proud of it so when they walked in I called Megan to show it to her. Guess what she said?
> 
> Hello Kitty's nose is yellow, not black!
> 
> Oh well. There are things I like (I used two layers of white and Hello Kitty's face looks so crisp and nice) and things I don't (why are those straps so long?) but she is happy with it so I will be too. I was definitely a learning experience, that's for sure!
> 
> Thanks to Jeanne for letting me copy and Lori and Tom and Lori for the help.
> 
> Here is my goofy child:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing the curtsy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And doing the Megan, of course:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Megan looks adorable!  The dress came out great!  Why are those straps so long?   I usually end up chopping a bit off when I sew them in. I like the knots.


----------



## t-beri

WOW Steph!!  Great job!  I am still waiting to make something for Little w/ my hello kitty fabric.  I am feeling like everything I make is a simply sweet something and I am wanting something different.  So far I have the HK and the stripes that you used steph.  

Hey are you up for helping me applique some minnie heads in the next week or 2???

Maybe i'll do Lily's HK tonight...I really want to applique on it but I am not that brave.  I might do a felt HK head on it???

...t.


----------



## t-beri

Jeanne...yeah I KWYM . I just can't shake the feeling theres not enough word. I think I will make polkadot pants.  

If anyone were going to CASE this top I would make 3 changes to the pattern
1. I would wait until the side seams were sewn to hem the shirt pieces.

2. I would make the straps like a tube...like Carla's patterns, these are REALLY thick and do NOT make a pretty bow.

3. I would line the bottom layer w/ the same coordinating fabric as the top band (at least the top of it) so that when it gathers you can't see the inside of the fabric.

Those are my plans for the next time I use this pattern. 

and thanks for the compliment!!


----------



## t-beri

STEPH UGH!!!  I knew there had been a dot fabric that went w/ that!!!  I must have seen it at the store but it was not there when I went back to buy the fabric!!     Now I might have to wait til I find it.


----------



## bclydia

disneymommieof2 said:


> So last night my dh lets the dog out one last time before bed and then I smell this smell and the dog appears at the door seconds later and she stinks too! Not like pooh but a eye watering pungent odor.
> Apparently there is a skunk in our back yard. So I tell dh I think the dog just got sprayed!! He says are you sure? UH YEAH I'm pretty sure! So she had a bath twice once with a mixture that is said to eliminate the smell. It helped but she still stinks and now so does my house!!!! And now that the scent has dissipated some it is complete skunk stink! I should have made her sleep in the porch! but she had already been inside and stunk up the house and I think she was a little traumatized by the experience! I almost felt bad!
> So who knows how to get this stink out of my house?!?!



My friend got the smell out of her dog.  Christine, are you lurking??!!
I think she said she rubbed baking soda in to his fur and then poured vinegar on him.  It fizzed up and then dried quite quickly.  Then she washed that out and used Oxyclean to wash him twice.  She said it took the smell completely away.  Hmm, she may have shampooed him with doggy shampoo at the end too.  

Let's see if I can post these bucket hat photos.  
Here is Matthew modeling both his and his sister's hats.  
This is Matt's Mickey Mouse hat.  Oooops, haven't pressed it yet, but you get the idea.





This is the inside of it.  I just love that they are reversible!!





This is Eleora's Tinkerbelle hat.  I am going to make one for Adara too.


----------



## danicaw

Renae, Love all the outfits. Wow you have been busy. 
Thanks for showing us! 

Steph, It turned out great! The goofy pictures are always my favorite 



bclydia said:


>



Super cute hats! 
Love the Mickey Denim! Is that what it is? Looks like it. 
Where did you find it?

Hey, has anyone used the Mickey head buttons on a shirt? I have some all laid out to sew onto a t-shirt for DD and I am wondering are they going to be uncomfortable....especially the big ones? 
It looks super cute, but I don't know if DD2 is that fashion focused yet


----------



## TravelinGal

danicaw said:


> Hey, has anyone used the Mickey head buttons on a shirt? I have some all laid out to sew onto a t-shirt for DD and I am wondering are they going to be uncomfortable....especially the big ones?



Are you talking about the scrapbooking ones?  If so, yes, I've used them and they were fine.  BUT they will melt if you hit them with an iron!  Be careful when pressing the outfit!  I guess melt sounds a bit extreme.  The finish melted on one that I hit briefly.  It's not noticable from a reasonable ("personal space") distance.  The actual button didn't completly melt.  
I also wash/dry in the machine and it has not hurt any of them.


----------



## bclydia

danicaw said:


> Super cute hats!
> Love the Mickey Denim! Is that what it is? Looks like it.
> Where did you find it?



Thanks!  It is kind of a denim I think.
Unfortunately, I think I picked it up about two years ago at a "Len's Mills"
store in Ontario.
It was a huge liquidation kind of store downstairs and then there was a huge
loft level with lots of fabric.  Rack after rack of bolts.  I just emailed my friend that lives there to say i need to come visit so we can go fabric shopping.


----------



## Twins+2more

Okay, Im one for the pumpkin cakes and cookies.  I want to try the recipe posted, but

Do I still add the milk and eggs it says to add on the box of cake, or is the can of pumpkin all I need for nice soft chewy cookies?


----------



## danicaw

TravelinGal said:


> Are you talking about the scrapbooking ones?  If so, yes, I've used them and they were fine.  BUT they will melt if you hit them with an iron!  Be careful when pressing the outfit!  I guess melt sounds a bit extreme.  The finish melted on one that I hit briefly.  It's not noticable from a reasonable ("personal space") distance.  The actual button didn't completly melt.
> I also wash/dry in the machine and it has not hurt any of them.



Yeah! Thank you!



Twins+2more said:


> Okay, Im one for the pumpkin cakes and cookies.  I want to try the recipe posted, but
> 
> Do I still add the milk and eggs it says to add on the box of cake, or is the can of pumpkin all I need for nice soft chewy cookies?



I just use the three ingredients... pumpkin, cake mix, and mini chips.... they are definitely soft cookies... and mine needed to bake a bit longer than I thought....Ymmm...maybe I should go have one


----------



## glorib

Stephres said:


> Ok, I will have to go back and see what I've missed because I have been sewing all day! I thought I would finish this up before lunch but I was still working on it when the kids came home from school. I was so proud of it so when they walked in I called Megan to show it to her. Guess what she said?
> 
> Hello Kitty's nose is yellow, not black!
> 
> Oh well. There are things I like (I used two layers of white and Hello Kitty's face looks so crisp and nice) and things I don't (why are those straps so long?) but she is happy with it so I will be too. It was definitely a learning experience, that's for sure!
> 
> Thanks to Jeanne for letting me copy and Lori and Tom and Lori for the help.
> 
> Here is my goofy child:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing the curtsy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And doing the Megan, of course:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



WOW, Steph!  You did a great job!  Megan looks so excited about it, too!  What a doll!  



bclydia said:


> My friend got the smell out of her dog.  Christine, are you lurking??!!
> I think she said she rubbed baking soda in to his fur and then poured vinegar on him.  It fizzed up and then dried quite quickly.  Then she washed that out and used Oxyclean to wash him twice.  She said it took the smell completely away.  Hmm, she may have shampooed him with doggy shampoo at the end too.
> 
> Let's see if I can post these bucket hat photos.
> Here is Matthew modeling both his and his sister's hats.
> This is Matt's Mickey Mouse hat.  Oooops, haven't pressed it yet, but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the inside of it.  I just love that they are reversible!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Eleora's Tinkerbelle hat.  I am going to make one for Adara too.



Cute!  I love that Mickey denim fabric!  I think I may need that hat pattern!


----------



## twob4him

*Steph*....great job on that adorable dress...Megan looks so cute and happy! I bought the same material but was too lazy to do an applique...and I havent even finished it yet  

*T *- Great top! I love the layers! I think red dot pants would be cute!

*bclydia* - awwww I love those bucket hats!

*Heather* - how nice the ebayer donated the scooby design..... Can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

Stephres said:


> Ok, I will have to go back and see what I've missed because I have been sewing all day! I thought I would finish this up before lunch but I was still working on it when the kids came home from school. I was so proud of it so when they walked in I called Megan to show it to her. Guess what she said?
> 
> Hello Kitty's nose is yellow, not black!
> 
> Oh well. There are things I like (I used two layers of white and Hello Kitty's face looks so crisp and nice) and things I don't (why are those straps so long?) but she is happy with it so I will be too. It was definitely a learning experience, that's for sure!
> 
> Thanks to Jeanne for letting me copy and Lori and Tom and Lori for the help.
> 
> Here is my goofy child:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing the curtsy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And doing the Megan, of course:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Steph..that came out ADORABLE!!!!  I really like it!!!  That is too funny about Megan telling you the nose color was off!!


----------



## princessmom29

Here is the promised pic of the pirate princess outfit:






nothing elaborate, but it works for us.


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Stephres said:


> Ok, I will have to go back and see what I've missed because I have been sewing all day! I thought I would finish this up before lunch but I was still working on it when the kids came home from school. I was so proud of it so when they walked in I called Megan to show it to her. Guess what she said?
> 
> Hello Kitty's nose is yellow, not black!
> 
> Oh well. There are things I like (I used two layers of white and Hello Kitty's face looks so crisp and nice) and things I don't (why are those straps so long?) but she is happy with it so I will be too. It was definitely a learning experience, that's for sure!
> 
> Thanks to Jeanne for letting me copy and Lori and Tom and Lori for the help.
> 
> Here is my goofy child:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing the curtsy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And doing the Megan, of course:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Very cute Steph!
I don't know why the straps are so long either.  It's not like you would be able to move the buttons all the way down.  I don't think that would look right.  I always end up making my straps alot smaller than the regular pattern. 
I did buy the mitten clips that Lori had mentioned.  I know that I will have to make the straps alot skinnier for those.


----------



## LouiesMama

t-beri said:


> Oh, they are!!! Good.  Now, I think I'll do polka dot pants but someone may have suggested that would be too busy. Crazy, I know.  I do feel like there is not a lot of the word fabric but then it would be the same fabrics next to each other.  Any suggestions??
> ...t.



I'm all for more polka dots  !



Stephres said:


> Ok, I will have to go back and see what I've missed because I have been sewing all day! I thought I would finish this up before lunch but I was still working on it when the kids came home from school. I was so proud of it so when they walked in I called Megan to show it to her. Guess what she said?
> 
> Hello Kitty's nose is yellow, not black!
> 
> Oh well. There are things I like (I used two layers of white and Hello Kitty's face looks so crisp and nice) and things I don't (why are those straps so long?) but she is happy with it so I will be too. It was definitely a learning experience, that's for sure!
> 
> Thanks to Jeanne for letting me copy and Lori and Tom and Lori for the help.
> 
> Here is my goofy child:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing the curtsy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And doing the Megan, of course:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



She is so stinkin' adorable, and the Vida turned out awesome!  I just figured out the 2 layers with white fabrics recently myself - it makes such a difference!  Before that, I would cut up my husband's nice chef coats when I needed white fabric for appliques.  That fancy Egyptian cotton is nice (I just had to cut around the marinara stains)!  



bclydia said:


> Let's see if I can post these bucket hat photos.
> Here is Matthew modeling both his and his sister's hats.
> This is Matt's Mickey Mouse hat.  Oooops, haven't pressed it yet, but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the inside of it.  I just love that they are reversible!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Eleora's Tinkerbelle hat.  I am going to make one for Adara too.



Those are great bucket hats!!!  Please go to YCMT and post those pics in the "I made this" section - pretty please???  I actually posted some pics of my prototypes in there today.  I love, love, love this patten, and I can say that because it wasn't my original idea and I'm not tooting my own horn or anything.  Kris (Starbright Designs) came up with the design concept, and I turned into a pattern and made all the foundations (I used to do foundation quilting in grad school - my therapy).  Anyway, it is a really fun, different kind of project.  I found the coolest charm pack, and hope to make Lou another one this week.

I'm plugging away on my BIG GIVE outfits for Ethan and Jeremiah  .  I have all of Ethan's appliques finished, and plan to do Jeremiah's next week.  One (heavily appliqued) leg of Ethan's Easy Fits went missing yesterday  .  At first, I thought it was just a case of me just misplacing it (I'm VERY disorganized).  This a.m. I tore my sewing room apart, and put it all back together, but no pants leg.  So finally I asked Lou if he had seen it.  It took him a while to figure out what I was talking about (not often that mama asks him where he hid the leg - LOL).  Finally, I asked him what happened to Turner (the yellow screwdriver from Handy Manny), and he dutifully jumped up on our bed and pointed behind the headboard.  Poor guy needs some character sets!



princessmom29 said:


> Here is the promised pic of the pirate princess outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing elaborate, but it works for us.



That is so beautiful, and it is so obvious that she LOVES it!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

t-beri said:


> Oh, they are!!! Good.  Now, I think I'll do polka dot pants but someone may have suggested that would be too busy. Crazy, I know.  I do feel like there is not a lot of the word fabric but then it would be the same fabrics next to each other.  Any suggestions??
> ...t.


I would do the polka dotted pants with a band of the blue fabric on the bottom.



Stephres said:


> Ok, I will have to go back and see what I've missed because I have been sewing all day! I thought I would finish this up before lunch but I was still working on it when the kids came home from school. I was so proud of it so when they walked in I called Megan to show it to her. Guess what she said?
> 
> Hello Kitty's nose is yellow, not black!
> 
> Oh well. There are things I like (I used two layers of white and Hello Kitty's face looks so crisp and nice) and things I don't (why are those straps so long?) but she is happy with it so I will be too. It was definitely a learning experience, that's for sure!
> 
> Thanks to Jeanne for letting me copy and Lori and Tom and Lori for the help.
> 
> Here is my goofy child:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing the curtsy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And doing the Megan, of course:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


It's cute!! Glad to see that Megan is feeling better.



princessmom29 said:


> Here is the promised pic of the pirate princess outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing elaborate, but it works for us.


That is so cute. I have that same skull fabric and Jenna has the petti, but since coming home from school she has decided not to be a pirate princess. She now wants to be Glenda the Good Witch and she wants me to be the Wicked Witch of the East (the one the house falls on). Well I need help because I don't know what she looked like other than the red shoes and striped tights. 

I googled and found these two pics.









I actually like both of them, but the red is my favorite. Which Witch do you guys think is better?


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Tinka_Belle said:


> I googled and found these two pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually like both of them, but the red is my favorite. Which Witch do you guys think is better?



I vote for the red...although if you were the Nessarose version (her name in Wicked)...you'd be in a wheelchair and look like this

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Wicked2006newcast27.jpg

Your ideas are more fun!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

More opinions needed. This is a dress I made for Jenna a while back. I was thinking of using this as a base for her Glinda dress. I was thinking about just making an over dress out of some of the see through fabric that has the stars on it and just add a sash or a corset. What do you guys think?





And this is Glinda.


----------



## jham

bclydia said:


> My friend got the smell out of her dog.  Christine, are you lurking??!!
> I think she said she rubbed baking soda in to his fur and then poured vinegar on him.  It fizzed up and then dried quite quickly.  Then she washed that out and used Oxyclean to wash him twice.  She said it took the smell completely away.  Hmm, she may have shampooed him with doggy shampoo at the end too.
> 
> Let's see if I can post these bucket hat photos.
> Here is Matthew modeling both his and his sister's hats.
> This is Matt's Mickey Mouse hat.  Oooops, haven't pressed it yet, but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the inside of it.  I just love that they are reversible!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Eleora's Tinkerbelle hat.  I am going to make one for Adara too.



Is it bad to say Matthew looks adorable in the Tink hat? 



princessmom29 said:


> Here is the promised pic of the pirate princess outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing elaborate, but it works for us.



She looks great!  



LouiesMama said:


> I'm all for more polka dots  !
> 
> 
> 
> She is so stinkin' adorable, and the Vida turned out awesome!  I just figured out the 2 layers with white fabrics recently myself - it makes such a difference!  Before that, I would cut up my husband's nice chef coats when I needed white fabric for appliques.  That fancy Egyptian cotton is nice (I just had to cut around the marinara stains)!
> 
> 
> 
> Those are great bucket hats!!!  Please go to YCMT and post those pics in the "I made this" section - pretty please???  I actually posted some pics of my prototypes in there today.  I love, love, love this patten, and I can say that because it wasn't my original idea and I'm not tooting my own horn or anything.  Kris (Starbright Designs) came up with the design concept, and I turned into a pattern and made all the foundations (I used to do foundation quilting in grad school - my therapy).  Anyway, it is a really fun, different kind of project.  I found the coolest charm pack, and hope to make Lou another one this week.
> 
> I'm plugging away on my BIG GIVE outfits for Ethan and Jeremiah  .  I have all of Ethan's appliques finished, and plan to do Jeremiah's next week.  One (heavily appliqued) leg of Ethan's Easy Fits went missing yesterday  .  At first, I thought it was just a case of me just misplacing it (I'm VERY disorganized).  This a.m. I tore my sewing room apart, and put it all back together, but no pants leg.  So finally I asked Lou if he had seen it.  It took him a while to figure out what I was talking about (not often that mama asks him where he hid the leg - LOL).  Finally, I asked him what happened to Turner (the yellow screwdriver from Handy Manny), and he dutifully jumped up on our bed and pointed behind the headboard.  Poor guy needs some character sets!
> 
> 
> 
> That is so beautiful, and it is so obvious that she LOVES it!!!



You're making me laugh tonight Carla, cutting up chef's coats?  Poor deprived Louie running off with the Handy Manny pants leg?  Ethan and Jeremiah are going to love those outfits!  I can't wait to see the finished product!



Tinka_Belle said:


> I would do the polka dotted pants with a band of the blue fabric on the bottom.
> 
> It's cute!! Glad to see that Megan is feeling better.
> 
> That is so cute. I have that same skull fabric and Jenna has the petti, but since coming home from school she has decided not to be a pirate princess. She now wants to be Glenda the Good Witch and she wants me to be the Wicked Witch of the East (the one the house falls on). Well I need help because I don't know what she looked like other than the red shoes and striped tights.
> 
> I googled and found these two pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually like both of them, but the red is my favorite. Which Witch do you guys think is better?




They are both cool.  I think the black one is witchier. This is the pattern for her sister (The Wicked Witch of the West), I'm not sure what she wore though, other than ruby slippers.  In her former life she was a pretty girl named Nessarose in a wheelchair. Sorry, we have a little too much Wicked going on around our house.  I have to turn this pattern into an Elphaba dress for Jayden.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Tinka_Belle said:


> More opinions needed. This is a dress I made for Jenna a while back. I was thinking of using this as a base for her Glinda dress. I was thinking about just making an over dress out of some of the see through fabric that has the stars on it and just add a sash or a corset. What do you guys think?




Perfect idea  

I posted this before but what the heck...I'll bore you with it again.  This is Aisling as Elphaba when we took her to see Wicked.


----------



## Stephres

jham said:


> Megan looks adorable!  The dress came out great!  Why are those straps so long?   I usually end up chopping a bit off when I sew them in. I like the knots.



Thanks! I saw it somewhere on  and copied the knot look. They still look too long though. I haven't decided if I am going to fold them over and put buttons or leave it knotted. I'll probably go the lazy route and just leave it knotted: it's finished!  



t-beri said:


> WOW Steph!!  Great job!  I am still waiting to make something for Little w/ my hello kitty fabric.  I am feeling like everything I make is a simply sweet something and I am wanting something different.  So far I have the HK and the stripes that you used steph.
> 
> Hey are you up for helping me applique some minnie heads in the next week or 2???
> 
> Maybe i'll do Lily's HK tonight...I really want to applique on it but I am not that brave.  I might do a felt HK head on it???
> 
> ...t.



1) I did have a simply sweet rut myself this summer. It's fun trying new things but I sure can't get used to not having Carla's great directions!

2) You know I would applique some minnie heads for you. Jessica even gave me a cool new bow template!

3) Hello Kitty's head is actually very easy. It's all round, like a mickey head!



t-beri said:


> STEPH UGH!!!  I knew there had been a dot fabric that went w/ that!!!  I must have seen it at the store but it was not there when I went back to buy the fabric!!     Now I might have to wait til I find it.



Ha ha! No, it wasn't with the Halloween fabric. I was stuck on having dot fabric and I couldn't find any with the Halloween so I looked with their dots and I found it. It has red, pink and blue dots, but I thought it matched otherwise with the orange, purple and lime green that I grabbed it. I have some left over I could give you, but not a whole lot.



bclydia said:


>



I love those hats: they are so cute! I really like making them but Megan said she didn't like it and she won't wear the last hat I made her so I no hats for me! Maybe I should enlarge it to my size, lol.



danicaw said:


> Steph, It turned out great! The goofy pictures are always my favorite
> 
> Hey, has anyone used the Mickey head buttons on a shirt? I have some all laid out to sew onto a t-shirt for DD and I am wondering are they going to be uncomfortable....especially the big ones?
> It looks super cute, but I don't know if DD2 is that fashion focused yet



Thanks!

If you look in my avatar, I used the mickey buttons as ornaments on the sweatshirts I made for the kids (cased from someone here, of course). They have held up fine in the wash.



glorib said:


> WOW, Steph!  You did a great job!  Megan looks so excited about it, too!  What a doll!



Thank you!



twob4him said:


> *Steph*....great job on that adorable dress...Megan looks so cute and happy! I bought the same material but was too lazy to do an applique...and I havent even finished it yet



Aw, you still have time left! Don't worry, you'll get to it.



MouseTriper said:


> Steph..that came out ADORABLE!!!!  I really like it!!!  That is too funny about Megan telling you the nose color was off!!



She was quite adamant about it, like I could fix it now! I told her next time I would try to get the nose right!



princessmom29 said:


>



That is so cute and a great use of the disney petti. Your little one is such a doll!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Very cute Steph!
> I don't know why the straps are so long either.  It's not like you would be able to move the buttons all the way down.  I don't think that would look right.  I always end up making my straps alot smaller than the regular pattern.
> I did buy the mitten clips that Lori had mentioned.  I know that I will have to make the straps alot skinnier for those.



Thank you! It is weird with the straps. I guess if you were using mitten clips you would fold them over so you would need them longer, but gosh forbid them including some directions about the straps in the pattern!  



LouiesMama said:


> She is so stinkin' adorable, and the Vida turned out awesome!  I just figured out the 2 layers with white fabrics recently myself - it makes such a difference!  Before that, I would cut up my husband's nice chef coats when I needed white fabric for appliques.  That fancy Egyptian cotton is nice (I just had to cut around the marinara stains)!
> 
> I'm plugging away on my BIG GIVE outfits for Ethan and Jeremiah  .  I have all of Ethan's appliques finished, and plan to do Jeremiah's next week.  One (heavily appliqued) leg of Ethan's Easy Fits went missing yesterday  .  At first, I thought it was just a case of me just misplacing it (I'm VERY disorganized).  This a.m. I tore my sewing room apart, and put it all back together, but no pants leg.  So finally I asked Lou if he had seen it.  It took him a while to figure out what I was talking about (not often that mama asks him where he hid the leg - LOL).  Finally, I asked him what happened to Turner (the yellow screwdriver from Handy Manny), and he dutifully jumped up on our bed and pointed behind the headboard.  Poor guy needs some character sets!



Thank you! Recycling chef jackets seems like a great idea, unless he wasn't quite finished with them!

I'm so happy you found your leg! That happens to me sometimes. When something goes missing, it is usually in Megan's room. She is quite the collector. You will have to make Louie some of his own Handy Manny pants though!  



Tinka_Belle said:


> It's cute!! Glad to see that Megan is feeling better.



Thanks, her teacher wrote me a note and said she was dragging today (I wished she would have called me instead and I would have picked her up, oh well) but she was much better this afternoon. 

I like the red one better too. It sounds like it will be so cute!



Tinka_Belle said:


>



That sounds perfect! A little overlay of sheer stars fabric and wings and she would be all set. I think all the halloween costume fabric is on sale at JoAnns too!


----------



## MouseTriper

princessmom29 said:


> Here is the promised pic of the pirate princess outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing elaborate, but it works for us.


  Aww that is so sweet!



LouiesMama said:


> I'm plugging away on my BIG GIVE outfits for Ethan and Jeremiah  .  I have all of Ethan's appliques finished, and plan to do Jeremiah's next week.  One (heavily appliqued) leg of Ethan's Easy Fits went missing yesterday  .  At first, I thought it was just a case of me just misplacing it (I'm VERY disorganized).  This a.m. I tore my sewing room apart, and put it all back together, but no pants leg.  So finally I asked Lou if he had seen it.  It took him a while to figure out what I was talking about (not often that mama asks him where he hid the leg - LOL).  Finally, I asked him what happened to Turner (the yellow screwdriver from Handy Manny), and he dutifully jumped up on our bed and pointed behind the headboard.  Poor guy needs some character sets!


 LOL....poor guy DOES need some character sets...LOL.  Too funny!!!  Glad you found the "leg" though.  Hahaha



Tinka_Belle said:


> More opinions needed. This is a dress I made for Jenna a while back. I was thinking of using this as a base for her Glinda dress. I was thinking about just making an over dress out of some of the see through fabric that has the stars on it and just add a sash or a corset. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is Glinda.


 I think that is a PERFECT idea....and that dress is adorable!!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Perfect idea
> 
> I posted this before but what the heck...I'll bore you with it again.  This is Aisling as Elphaba when we took her to see Wicked.


  Awww she is such a cutie!



Stephres said:


> She was quite adamant about it, like I could fix it now! I told her next time I would try to get the nose right!


  That Megan cracks me up!!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

Hi Everyone...please forgive me as I know this has been discussed in the past, however, now I really "need" to know.  Hahahaha.  Who out there has an embroidery machine (one on the lower end of the price range)???  

My birthday is coming up very soon and I am gonna attempt to tell DH that I wish for an embroidery machine.  Hahahaha...now sure how that will go over but heck, a girl's gotta try, right?

Anyway, I would love to know what machine you have and how you like it.  Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## mrsmiller

hi everybody: 

I so much HATE to always be the Drama Queen  in this group but ...I went to have my mammogram last week and by the time I got home I had a call from the doctors office telling me that they wanted me to go asap to have a sonogram done, I was a little scared but after talking with some friends I was told that it was normal, when I went for the sonogram I was informed that the lumps in the mammogram looked suspicious and actually in the paperwork they were "possible malignant" ,I had a blood test done , I am schedule for a biopsy and I am trying to stay positive and not panic but it is really hard I am praying to God really hard that this is just a misunderstanding or a mistake.


on another note my neighbor wanted a Vida jumper for her daughter for school and I made her the dress it was a little annoying as she did not wanted ruffles  in the dress and she chose the fabrics to put together 
i found the combination not too bright so I decided to make the lining with a little more color and guess what : after she saw the dress she liked the lining combination better than the one she chose.







lining





Linnette


----------



## sahm1000

LouiesMama said:


> I'm all for more polka dots  !
> 
> 
> 
> She is so stinkin' adorable, and the Vida turned out awesome!  I just figured out the 2 layers with white fabrics recently myself - it makes such a difference!  Before that, I would cut up my husband's nice chef coats when I needed white fabric for appliques.  That fancy Egyptian cotton is nice (I just had to cut around the marinara stains)!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm plugging away on my BIG GIVE outfits for Ethan and Jeremiah  .  I have all of Ethan's appliques finished, and plan to do Jeremiah's next week.  One (heavily appliqued) leg of Ethan's Easy Fits went missing yesterday  .  At first, I thought it was just a case of me just misplacing it (I'm VERY disorganized).  This a.m. I tore my sewing room apart, and put it all back together, but no pants leg.  So finally I asked Lou if he had seen it.  It took him a while to figure out what I was talking about (not often that mama asks him where he hid the leg - LOL).  Finally, I asked him what happened to Turner (the yellow screwdriver from Handy Manny), and he dutifully jumped up on our bed and pointed behind the headboard.  Poor guy needs some character sets!



So did your husband walk around with holes in his chef's coats or was he done with them?  I loved the picture that came to my mind!  Of course I have no idea what your husband looks like but in my mind it was funny!

Poor Lou!  He needs some Handy Manny outfits too!  That sounds like something that would happen to me though!



mrsmiller said:


> hi everybody:
> 
> I so much HATE to always be the Drama Queen  in this group but ...I went to have my mammogram last week and by the time I got home I had a call from the doctors office telling me that they wanted me to go asap to have a sonogram done, I was a little scared but after talking with some friends I was told that it was normal, when I went for the sonogram I was informed that the lumps in the mammogram looked suspicious and actually in the paperwork they were "possible malignant" ,I had a blood test done , I am schedule for a biopsy and I am trying to stay positive and not panic but it is really hard I am praying to God really hard that this is just a misunderstanding or a mistake.
> 
> 
> on another note my neighbor wanted a Vida jumper for her daughter for school and I made her the dress it was a little annoying as she did not wanted ruffles  in the dress and she chose the fabrics to put together
> i found the combination not too bright so I decided to make the lining with a little more color and guess what : after she saw the dress she liked the lining combination better than the one she chose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



When is  your biopsy scheduled for?  I am sending lots of prayers your way tonight.  Stay strong and positive until you know more.  I can only imagine how hard that is for you.


And I liked the lining combination better too!  And I agree about the ruffles, otherwise it is a little plain.  Next time tell her it's your way or the highway!


----------



## sahm1000

After seeing all of the Vida patterns I went and ordered it for myself.  I think everyone on here has bought them all up because I had a really hard time finding a store that had them.  When I ordered it all of the stores on   were sold out and so were a couple of other places I had checked.   I finally ordered it from banberry and hope it will be here tomorrow!  I'm pretty excited!  I have all of my ideas for it already....a Grinch one for Christmas, sock monkey, etc.  Hope I can figure it out!  I am used to all of the beautiful instructions that come with a pattern from YCMT (especially Carla C's!) and I've never actually used a commercial pattern much less a European one so we will see how it goes!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

mrsmiller said:


> hi everybody:
> 
> I so much HATE to always be the Drama Queen  in this group but ...I went to have my mammogram last week and by the time I got home I had a call from the doctors office telling me that they wanted me to go asap to have a sonogram done, I was a little scared but after talking with some friends I was told that it was normal, when I went for the sonogram I was informed that the lumps in the mammogram looked suspicious and actually in the paperwork they were "possible malignant" ,I had a blood test done , I am schedule for a biopsy and I am trying to stay positive and not panic but it is really hard I am praying to God really hard that this is just a misunderstanding or a mistake.
> 
> 
> on another note my neighbor wanted a Vida jumper for her daughter for school and I made her the dress it was a little annoying as she did not wanted ruffles in the dress and she chose the fabrics to put together
> i found the combination not too bright so I decided to make the lining with a little more color and guess what : after she saw the dress she liked the lining combination better than the one she chose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette


Linnette, good thoughts and prayers coming your way!

Only you could think to make the Vida dress totally reversible!  What an ingenious idea!  I might have to CAB this!


----------



## Adi12982

Linnette, my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## eyor44

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I made this for my dd.... I use Simplicity 9384.  Very time consuming, but I love how it turned out.



absolutely beautiful!


----------



## NaeNae

Linette you will be in my prayers.  I've been where you're at and it is scarry.  You'll be okay.


----------



## sheridee32

I am reposting the pictures from my trip sorry aabout them being so small


----------



## bclydia

jham said:


> Is it bad to say Matthew looks adorable in the Tink hat?


Nope! Not at all! I am biased but I think he does too!!



Stephres said:


> I love those hats: they are so cute! I really like making them but Megan said she didn't like it and she won't wear the last hat I made her so I no hats for me! Maybe I should enlarge it to my size, lol.



I fully intend to enlarge the pattern and see what I can do about a hat for me too!  We have a DL trip planned for December and I would love a hat to match my girls.  Don't think I'll be able  to convince dh to wear one though!



mrsmiller said:


> hi everybody:
> 
> I so much HATE to always be the Drama Queen  in this group but ...I went to have my mammogram last week and by the time I got home I had a call from the doctors office telling me that they wanted me to go asap to have a sonogram done, I was a little scared but after talking with some friends I was told that it was normal, when I went for the sonogram I was informed that the lumps in the mammogram looked suspicious and actually in the paperwork they were "possible malignant" ,I had a blood test done , I am schedule for a biopsy and I am trying to stay positive and not panic but it is really hard I am praying to God really hard that this is just a misunderstanding or a mistake.



Praying that this is just a mistake for you!


----------



## Stephres

sahm1000 said:


> After seeing all of the Vida patterns I went and ordered it for myself.  I think everyone on here has bought them all up because I had a really hard time finding a store that had them.  When I ordered it all of the stores on   were sold out and so were a couple of other places I had checked.   I finally ordered it from banberry and hope it will be here tomorrow!  I'm pretty excited!  I have all of my ideas for it already....a Grinch one for Christmas, sock monkey, etc.  Hope I can figure it out!  I am used to all of the beautiful instructions that come with a pattern from YCMT (especially Carla C's!) and I've never actually used a commercial pattern much less a European one so we will see how it goes!



Well, I am now the expert (having completed exactly one) so I will be happy to help you!  

No really, if I can do it, you can do it! Can't wait to see your dresses!



mrsmiller said:


> hi everybody:
> 
> I so much HATE to always be the Drama Queen  in this group but ...I went to have my mammogram last week and by the time I got home I had a call from the doctors office telling me that they wanted me to go asap to have a sonogram done, I was a little scared but after talking with some friends I was told that it was normal, when I went for the sonogram I was informed that the lumps in the mammogram looked suspicious and actually in the paperwork they were "possible malignant" ,I had a blood test done , I am schedule for a biopsy and I am trying to stay positive and not panic but it is really hard I am praying to God really hard that this is just a misunderstanding or a mistake.
> 
> 
> on another note my neighbor wanted a Vida jumper for her daughter for school and I made her the dress it was a little annoying as she did not wanted ruffles  in the dress and she chose the fabrics to put together
> i found the combination not too bright so I decided to make the lining with a little more color and guess what : after she saw the dress she liked the lining combination better than the one she chose.



I like the lining better too! I hope everything goes well with the doctor. 



sheridee32 said:


>



Thanks for reposting, I must have missed them the first time around! I love the pooh skirt and polka dotted a-line the best, but they are cute! Your daughter looked like she had a wonderful time!



bclydia said:


> I fully intend to enlarge the pattern and see what I can do about a hat for me too!  We have a DL trip planned for December and I would love a hat to match my girls.  Don't think I'll be able  to convince dh to wear one though!



Be sure and post a picture! I can't wait to see it.


----------



## minnie2

mrsmiller said:


> hi everybody:
> 
> I so much HATE to always be the Drama Queen  in this group but ...I went to have my mammogram last week and by the time I got home I had a call from the doctors office telling me that they wanted me to go asap to have a sonogram done, I was a little scared but after talking with some friends I was told that it was normal, when I went for the sonogram I was informed that the lumps in the mammogram looked suspicious and actually in the paperwork they were "possible malignant" ,I had a blood test done , I am schedule for a biopsy and I am trying to stay positive and not panic but it is really hard I am praying to God really hard that this is just a misunderstanding or a mistake.
> 
> 
> on another note my neighbor wanted a Vida jumper for her daughter for school and I made her the dress it was a little annoying as she did not wanted ruffles  in the dress and she chose the fabrics to put together
> i found the combination not too bright so I decided to make the lining with a little more color and guess what : after she saw the dress she liked the lining combination better than the one she chose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette


Linnette, YOU ARE NOT a DRAMA QUEEN!   Prayers are certainly sent your way!  
the dress is so adorable!




sheridee32 said:


> I am reposting the pictures from my trip sorry aabout them being so small


Now that is more like it!  Thanks for reposting them!  
I love the Snow white one!


Amazing stuff posted!  Steph love the vida!  The hats adorable!  I have the pattern and am so itching to make it but for the life of me I am having a hard time figuring out what material to use!  

Today I need to start an outfit for Kyle.  We will see how much I get done.  The kids have a half day and Nikki is already in a mood!  UGH!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

mrsmiller said:


> I so much HATE to always be the Drama Queen  in this group but ...I went to have my mammogram last week and by the time I got home I had a call from the doctors office telling me that they wanted me to go asap to have a sonogram done, I was a little scared but after talking with some friends I was told that it was normal, when I went for the sonogram I was informed that the lumps in the mammogram looked suspicious and actually in the paperwork they were "possible malignant" ,I had a blood test done , I am schedule for a biopsy and I am trying to stay positive and not panic but it is really hard I am praying to God really hard that this is just a misunderstanding or a mistake.



I'm so sorry to hear about this.  Good Luck with your biopsy.  Make SURE you have someone take you...you will NOT want to drive afterward.  I had a lumpectomy last year and while I chose not to go under anesthesia, I was still shaky and in some pain.  So definately bring a buddy!  GOOD LUCK!  We are praying for you


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Renae - Those outfits are all precious.  DD5 looked over & told me that I was looking 'at dresses that I really love' while I was looking at Belle's & that Joy's were 'just adorable'.  You did a great job.


----------



## HeatherSue

I've only been able to skim a little bit!  I told myself I wasn't going to spend too much tim on my beloved thread until I finish these big give outfits I signed up for.  

*Linette: *Oh sweetie, I'll be praying for you.  That vida you made is SO cute!
*Cheeseball:* Those outfits are ADORABLE!  I especially love the Tink outfit! 
*Sheridee32:* Wow, what a bunch of incredible outfits!  Your little girl looks adorable!
*EnchantedPrincess:*  Beautiful!!!! That must have been so hard to make, but it turned out unbelievably gorgeous!
*Princessmom29:* LOOVE the pirate princess outfit!
*Crystal: *I think a sheer overdress and sash would be GREAT- especially if you could find some sheer pink with some silver in it and add a butterfly to th shoulder! 
*Beth:* I have a Viking Designer 1.  It's an older model, but they're still going for around $1000 on ebay.  I love it, but it's pricey!  I saw a Singer Future CE150 on HSN for $800 that came with all of the digitizing software you could ever want.  I looked online and they're not offering the software with the machine there.  But, if she caught it on HSN, she might get a great deal there!  The software is EXPENSIVE!!  I just paid $265 for mine and it doesn't do fonts!  

There were tons of other things I wanted to comment on, but then I'd be on here all day again!
------------------------------------------------

Okay, now to ask my question again.  I'm still stumped on what phrase to put over Stitch's head (just a few words ).  I'm afraid the picture looks too babyish, but it's what I'm going to use because it's what I have!  What would a 10 year old boy want it to say??




-----------------------------------------------------


When I uploaded that picture, I realized I had never posted any pictures of Teresa and Brian's anniversary party a few weeks back.  So, here are some pics!

The cake-  It tasted really yummy, but it wasn't too fancy:





Here they are opening a gift from Arminda (or Lydia?)-





Looking sweet reading a card together-





Look Steph!! Do Tessa and Lydia's dresses look familiar?


----------



## disneylovinfamily

princessmom29 said:


> Here is the promised pic of the pirate princess outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing elaborate, but it works for us.



I love it!  I think it is the perfect pirate princess and she seems to love it which is the most important thing!



mrsmiller said:


> hi everybody:
> 
> I so much HATE to always be the Drama Queen  in this group but ...I went to have my mammogram last week and by the time I got home I had a call from the doctors office telling me that they wanted me to go asap to have a sonogram done, I was a little scared but after talking with some friends I was told that it was normal, when I went for the sonogram I was informed that the lumps in the mammogram looked suspicious and actually in the paperwork they were "possible malignant" ,I had a blood test done , I am schedule for a biopsy and I am trying to stay positive and not panic but it is really hard I am praying to God really hard that this is just a misunderstanding or a mistake.
> 
> 
> on another note my neighbor wanted a Vida jumper for her daughter for school and I made her the dress it was a little annoying as she did not wanted ruffles  in the dress and she chose the fabrics to put together
> i found the combination not too bright so I decided to make the lining with a little more color and guess what : after she saw the dress she liked the lining combination better than the one she chose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



Linnette, you will be in my prayers, send you you    I love the reversable Vida!  I just ordered my Vida pattern yesterday, I can't wait to get it!


----------



## LouiesMama

MouseTriper said:


> Hi Everyone...please forgive me as I know this has been discussed in the past, however, now I really "need" to know.  Hahahaha.  Who out there has an embroidery machine (one on the lower end of the price range)???
> 
> My birthday is coming up very soon and I am gonna attempt to tell DH that I wish for an embroidery machine.  Hahahaha...now sure how that will go over but heck, a girl's gotta try, right?
> 
> Anyway, I would love to know what machine you have and how you like it.  Thanks in advance!!!



My machine is the Brother PE-700II and I LOVE it!!!  It is just like the PE-700, except that it has a USB connection so it hooks right up to the computer (so you don't need a converter thingie, which is over $100 unless you can find one on clearance somewhere).  The only place I could find this model was Home Shopping Network.  They still have it:

http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/brother-pe700ii-embroidery-machine-with-usb-port_p-3650729_xp.aspx

It was/still is $799, which was more than I was planning on spending, but it seemed to be the best value for a machine with a 5x7 field.  I did the flex pay thing, so my credit card was charged in $159 increments (making it a little more palatable to DH -  ).  

Course once you get the machine, you are going to need lots of thread, stabilizer, and of course MORE fabric...



mrsmiller said:


> hi everybody:
> 
> I so much HATE to always be the Drama Queen  in this group but ...I went to have my mammogram last week and by the time I got home I had a call from the doctors office telling me that they wanted me to go asap to have a sonogram done, I was a little scared but after talking with some friends I was told that it was normal, when I went for the sonogram I was informed that the lumps in the mammogram looked suspicious and actually in the paperwork they were "possible malignant" ,I had a blood test done , I am schedule for a biopsy and I am trying to stay positive and not panic but it is really hard I am praying to God really hard that this is just a misunderstanding or a mistake.



 You are in my prayers, hon.  My next door neighbor in CT went through the exact same thing a few months ago.  She had terrible swelling, and went in for a mammogram.  The mammogram was suspicious, and the doctor saw some things on ultrasound that he didn't like.  He biopsied the lumps a few days later, and they popped during the procedure!  Turns out they were some sort of infection, and antibiotics cleared it right up.  Here's hoping that is the case with you.  I'm so glad you are getting it taken care of  .  



sahm1000 said:


> So did your husband walk around with holes in his chef's coats or was he done with them?  I loved the picture that came to my mind!  Of course I have no idea what your husband looks like but in my mind it was funny!



  Nah, I only used his "retired" coats as a fabric source.  He used to get fresh new ones all the time when he was an executive chef.  He'd mess them up beyond even bleach's capability, so I would salvage the good fabric (his back stayed pretty clean).  Now he is a management type, so no more chef coats.  I did find some similar thick white fabric on the discount table at Wal-Mart, but I've already used it up.



HeatherSue said:


> Okay, now to ask my question again.  I'm still stumped on what phrase to put over Stitch's head (just a few words ).  I'm afraid the picture looks too babyish, but it's what I'm going to use because it's what I have!  What would a 10 year old boy want it to say??



How about "Aloha, Dude!"? Lou has a talking Lilo and Stitch book, and Stitch says "Yah...hahahaha!"  

Love the party pics!  What a sweet couple and beautiful kiddos!


----------



## jham

HeatherSue said:


> I've only been able to skim a little bit!  I told myself I wasn't going to spend too much tim on my beloved thread until I finish these big give outfits I signed up for.
> 
> *Linette: *Oh sweetie, I'll be praying for you.  That vida you made is SO cute!
> *Cheeseball:* Those outfits are ADORABLE!  I especially love the Tink outfit!
> *Sheridee32:* Wow, what a bunch of incredible outfits!  Your little girl looks adorable!
> *EnchantedPrincess:*  Beautiful!!!! That must have been so hard to make, but it turned out unbelievably gorgeous!
> *Princessmom29:* LOOVE the pirate princess outfit!
> *Crystal: *I think a sheer overdress and sash would be GREAT- especially if you could find some sheer pink with some silver in it and add a butterfly to th shoulder!
> *Beth:* I have a Viking Designer 1.  It's an older model, but they're still going for around $1000 on ebay.  I love it, but it's pricey!  I saw a Singer Future CE150 on HSN for $800 that came with all of the digitizing software you could ever want.  I looked online and they're not offering the software with the machine there.  But, if she caught it on HSN, she might get a great deal there!  The software is EXPENSIVE!!  I just paid $265 for mine and it doesn't do fonts!
> 
> There were tons of other things I wanted to comment on, but then I'd be on here all day again!
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> Okay, now to ask my question again.  I'm still stumped on what phrase to put over Stitch's head (just a few words ).  I'm afraid the picture looks too babyish, but it's what I'm going to use because it's what I have!  What would a 10 year old boy want it to say??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> When I uploaded that picture, I realized I had never posted any pictures of Teresa and Brian's anniversary party a few weeks back.  So, here are some pics!
> 
> The cake-  It tasted really yummy, but it wasn't too fancy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are opening a gift from Arminda (or Lydia?)-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking sweet reading a card together-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look Steph!! Do Tessa and Lydia's dresses look familiar?



Linette,  and prayers that you'll be fine!

The kids look gorgeous in that last picture! (yes, even Sawyer) and Teresa is always so photogenic!  What a great party!

As far as Stitch, I'm thinking something surfer talk?  I want to say Cowabunga, but that is Bart Simpson.


----------



## princesskayla

LouiesMama said:


> My machine is the Brother PE-700II and I LOVE it!!!  It is just like the PE-700, except that it has a USB connection so it hooks right up to the computer (so you don't need a converter thingie, which is over $100 unless you can find one on clearance somewhere).  The only place I could find this model was Home Shopping Network.  They still have it:
> 
> http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/brother-pe700ii-embroidery-machine-with-usb-port_p-3650729_xp.aspx
> 
> It was/still is $799, which was more than I was planning on spending, but it seemed to be the best value for a machine with a 5x7 field.  I did the flex pay thing, so my credit card was charged in $159 increments (making it a little more palatable to DH -  ).




I am thinking of getting an new machine. My unit at the hospital has a design that has to be embordied (sp) on all of our scrub tops and jackets. That's a lot of business! So I need to know if I place the design on the computer will I need to do much more with it to make it emborder on the fabric. It has words and little footprints.  I will also have to be able to monogram names on the other side of the shirts. The person that does it now charges 10.00 for each main design and 5.00 for each name. That is the cost of the stupid scrub top itself. Plus she has exculsive "rights" to do it so she gets all the business. (We have about 150 employees x3 outfits each)  It is driving me nuts cause I want to do it. (It would justify me buying a machine!!!) Plus I think she charges way too much.  Anyway, could this machine do the design?


----------



## snubie

HeatherSue said:


> Okay, now to ask my question again.  I'm still stumped on what phrase to put over Stitch's head (just a few words ).  I'm afraid the picture looks too babyish, but it's what I'm going to use because it's what I have!  What would a 10 year old boy want it to say??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------



I love the Stitch pattern.  I like the idea of Aloha Dude.  As far as looking baby-ish, what gives you that impression?


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> I've only been able to skim a little bit!  I told myself I wasn't going to spend too much tim on my beloved thread until I finish these big give outfits I signed up for.
> 
> *Linette: *Oh sweetie, I'll be praying for you.  That vida you made is SO cute!
> *Cheeseball:* Those outfits are ADORABLE!  I especially love the Tink outfit!
> *Sheridee32:* Wow, what a bunch of incredible outfits!  Your little girl looks adorable!
> *EnchantedPrincess:*  Beautiful!!!! That must have been so hard to make, but it turned out unbelievably gorgeous!
> *Princessmom29:* LOOVE the pirate princess outfit!
> *Crystal: *I think a sheer overdress and sash would be GREAT- especially if you could find some sheer pink with some silver in it and add a butterfly to th shoulder!
> *Beth:* I have a Viking Designer 1.  It's an older model, but they're still going for around $1000 on ebay.  I love it, but it's pricey!  I saw a Singer Future CE150 on HSN for $800 that came with all of the digitizing software you could ever want.  I looked online and they're not offering the software with the machine there.  But, if she caught it on HSN, she might get a great deal there!  The software is EXPENSIVE!!  I just paid $265 for mine and it doesn't do fonts!
> 
> There were tons of other things I wanted to comment on, but then I'd be on here all day again!
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> Okay, now to ask my question again.  I'm still stumped on what phrase to put over Stitch's head (just a few words ).  I'm afraid the picture looks too babyish, but it's what I'm going to use because it's what I have!  What would a 10 year old boy want it to say??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> When I uploaded that picture, I realized I had never posted any pictures of Teresa and Brian's anniversary party a few weeks back.  So, here are some pics!
> 
> The cake-  It tasted really yummy, but it wasn't too fancy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are opening a gift from Arminda (or Lydia?)-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking sweet reading a card together-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look Steph!! Do Tessa and Lydia's dresses look familiar?


What wonderful pictures!!!!!  
I actually just bought fabric just like Lydia's dress to make a purse out of yesterday.


----------



## HeatherSue

snubie said:


> I love the Stitch pattern.  I like the idea of Aloha Dude.  As far as looking baby-ish, what gives you that impression?


He just looks too cute and sweet sitting there! LOL!



minnie2 said:


> What wonderful pictures!!!!!
> I actually just bought fabric just like Lydia's dress to make a purse out of yesterday.



Thanks!  Stephanie sent us the dresses that Tessa and Lydia are wearing.  Megan outgrew a bunch of clothes, so she sent a huge box!  We were over the moon with excitement!

CARLA: Thanks!! I like "Aloha dude"!  Now I just need to figure out how to get the lettering to work on the knit fabric.  I almost ruined the scooby doo shirt trying to get the lettering not to sink into the fabric and cut holes into it.  I have 3 layers of stabilizer and it's still doing it!  I'm getting a TAD bit frustrated!!!!


----------



## LouiesMama

HeatherSue said:


> CARLA: Thanks!! I like "Aloha dude"!  Now I just need to figure out how to get the lettering to work on the knit fabric.  I almost ruined the scooby doo shirt trying to get the lettering not to sink into the fabric and cut holes into it.  I have 3 layers of stabilizer and it's still doing it!  I'm getting a TAD bit frustrated!!!!



OOOH, OOH!  I can actually help with this one!!!

Read this:
http://www.swakembroidery.com/swak101_ame_embroideringonknits.htm
(Michelle knows her stuff  )

Do you have any solvy (the film she is talking about in step 5)?  That is what I put on top of the knit fabric before stitching and it makes a HUGE difference.


----------



## Adi12982

HeatherSue said:


> I almost ruined the scooby doo shirt trying to get the lettering not to sink into the fabric and cut holes into it.  I have 3 layers of stabilizer and it's still doing it!  I'm getting a TAD bit frustrated!!!!



This may help:

http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/elproj...spx?CS_ProductID=PR1423&CS_Catalog=Elprojects

(This site has a bunch of tips for fabrics: http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/elprojects/holder.aspx?page=techniques )


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

t-beri said:


> FINALLY... the long awaited pics. I tried to crop Lily's princess skirt out of most of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I know I cropped and resized those but they do not look cropped on my photobucket page so we will see.
> 
> ...t.



Cute!  I like the layers. 



Stephres said:


>



I want that Hello Kitty fabric!  I'm on a fabric buying restriction for a while so I can use a lot of what I have.     Cute dress (even if the nose if the wrong color  )



princessmom29 said:


> Here is the promised pic of the pirate princess outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing elaborate, but it works for us.



This is the outfit I showed dd5 to convince her to be a pirate for Halloween.  She got all exctied & 'cause she could wear her tutu under her pirate skirt.



mrsmiller said:


> hi everybody:
> 
> I so much HATE to always be the Drama Queen  in this group but ...I went to have my mammogram last week and by the time I got home I had a call from the doctors office telling me that they wanted me to go asap to have a sonogram done, I was a little scared but after talking with some friends I was told that it was normal, when I went for the sonogram I was informed that the lumps in the mammogram looked suspicious and actually in the paperwork they were "possible malignant" ,I had a blood test done , I am schedule for a biopsy and I am trying to stay positive and not panic but it is really hard I am praying to God really hard that this is just a misunderstanding or a mistake.
> 
> 
> on another note my neighbor wanted a Vida jumper for her daughter for school and I made her the dress it was a little annoying as she did not wanted ruffles  in the dress and she chose the fabrics to put together
> i found the combination not too bright so I decided to make the lining with a little more color and guess what : after she saw the dress she liked the lining combination better than the one she chose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



 I'll be praying with you.  I hope it all comes out ok for you.  

That dress is really cute.  I like your side too.


----------



## MouseTriper

mrsmiller said:


> hi everybody:
> 
> I so much HATE to always be the Drama Queen  in this group but ...I went to have my mammogram last week and by the time I got home I had a call from the doctors office telling me that they wanted me to go asap to have a sonogram done, I was a little scared but after talking with some friends I was told that it was normal, when I went for the sonogram I was informed that the lumps in the mammogram looked suspicious and actually in the paperwork they were "possible malignant" ,I had a blood test done , I am schedule for a biopsy and I am trying to stay positive and not panic but it is really hard I am praying to God really hard that this is just a misunderstanding or a mistake.Linnette



Oh Linnette....I will be keeping you in my prayers.  I can only imagine how scared you are right now but try to keep the faith and stay positive.  This same thing happened to my Mom years ago and it turned out all okay.  Many, many, manu hugs to you....!!!  (I sent you a PM the other day too)



HeatherSue said:


> *Beth:* I have a Viking Designer 1.  It's an older model, but they're still going for around $1000 on ebay.  I love it, but it's pricey!  I saw a Singer Future CE150 on HSN for $800 that came with all of the digitizing software you could ever want.  I looked online and they're not offering the software with the machine there.  But, if she caught it on HSN, she might get a great deal there!  The software is EXPENSIVE!!  I just paid $265 for mine and it doesn't do fonts!


  Awww that  is so cool you have that machine.  Does your machine plug right into your USB port?  Or did you have to get software to be able to read other designs??  I am a little confused on that part of stuff.  I will have to look up that one you saw on HSN, however that may be too expensive for me too.  Oh what is a girl to do....I want to be able to EMBROIDER...LOL.  Thanks for the infor Heather!!!



LouiesMama said:


> My machine is the Brother PE-700II and I LOVE it!!!  It is just like the PE-700, except that it has a USB connection so it hooks right up to the computer (so you don't need a converter thingie, which is over $100 unless you can find one on clearance somewhere).  The only place I could find this model was Home Shopping Network.  They still have it:
> 
> http://crafts-sewing.hsn.com/brother-pe700ii-embroidery-machine-with-usb-port_p-3650729_xp.aspx
> 
> It was/still is $799, which was more than I was planning on spending, but it seemed to be the best value for a machine with a 5x7 field.  I did the flex pay thing, so my credit card was charged in $159 increments (making it a little more palatable to DH -  ).
> 
> Course once you get the machine, you are going to need lots of thread, stabilizer, and of course MORE fabric...


Hiya Carla...thank you so much for all the information.  I have a few questions now though as I really do not understand how these embroidery machines work.  When you say you can plug your machine right into your USB port does that mean you can use any embroidery or applique design you can find on the internet?  Do the designs have to be in a certain format?  The Brother designs are PES or something like that, right?  Also, can you just take an image and actually digitize it or do you need additional software for that??  I am just really interested in all of this but want to make sure I understand everything before I get anything.  I had been looking at the Disney Brother machine but then I know I have to buy something called PED Basic to be able to use other designs not on the machine.  With having to buy that software it brings the cost up to around $500 at least so I am trying to decide whether it would be better to save up more money and get a machine with a bigger hoop size?  Also...does the machine you have use regular thread or do you have to use expensive embroidery thread???

Sorry for all the questions!!!!  But I totally appreciate all your help!!!


----------



## Stephres

HeatherSue said:


>



1) Aw, he came out so cute, not babyish at all. Our favorite Stitch quotes:

Cute and fluffy!

This is your badness level.

He needs desserts!

2) Hey! They look great in them! That brown dress was such a steal, I got in on clearance after Christmas. It's one of my favorites and Lydia looks so pretty in it! And she matches Arminda! They all look so cute. That cake does look yummy and pretty, you silly!



100AcrePrincess said:


> I want that Hello Kitty fabric!  I'm on a fabric buying restriction for a while so I can use a lot of what I have.     Cute dress (even if the nose if the wrong color  )



I have been trying restrict myself to only buying what I will use right then (no oh this is pretty and on sale) but it's hard! Last year I made three Halloween outfits and she only wore them a couple times each so this year I limited myself to just one. 

Poor Hello Kitty's nose!


----------



## sahm1000

LouiesMama said:


> Nah, I only used his "retired" coats as a fabric source.  He used to get fresh new ones all the time when he was an executive chef.  He'd mess them up beyond even bleach's capability, so I would salvage the good fabric (his back stayed pretty clean).  Now he is a management type, so no more chef coats.  I did find some similar thick white fabric on the discount table at Wal-Mart, but I've already used it up.




So with your husband being a chef do you get fabulous meals at home or is it take out for you guys b/c he is tired of it?  I am a foodie (and if you saw the size of me you'd believe it - I've got to get this baby weight off!!!) and love to cook!  But possibly I love having someone else cook for me more!  I love going out to eat at good restaurants.  A talented chef is such an artist in my opinions, the way they can mix flavors and make it work.  Kind of like the way we all do with our fabrics!




snubie said:


> I love the Stitch pattern.  I like the idea of Aloha Dude.  As far as looking baby-ish, what gives you that impression?




I like Aloha Dude too!


----------



## LouiesMama

MouseTriper said:


> Hiya Carla...thank you so much for all the information.  I have a few questions now though as I really do not understand how these embroidery machines work.  When you say you can plug your machine right into your USB port does that mean you can use any embroidery or applique design you can find on the internet?  Do the designs have to be in a certain format?  The Brother designs are PES or something like that, right?  Also, can you just take an image and actually digitize it or do you need additional software for that??  I am just really interested in all of this but want to make sure I understand everything before I get anything.  I had been looking at the Disney Brother machine but then I know I have to buy something called PED Basic to be able to use other designs not on the machine.  With having to buy that software it brings the cost up to around $500 at least so I am trying to decide whether it would be better to save up more money and get a machine with a bigger hoop size?  Also...does the machine you have use regular thread or do you have to use expensive embroidery thread???
> 
> Sorry for all the questions!!!!  But I totally appreciate all your help!!!



No problem - I'm avoiding work today anyway  !

With the USB port, you connect the machine right to your computer with a standard USB cable.  You do not need to buy PED basic.  When the machine is plugged in, a window pops up on the computer screen (just like when you plug in any external device).  Then you can just drag and drop design files onto the machine.  The designs do have to be in PES format, but that is pretty common.   Most people who sell/give away designs make them available in multiple formats, and you choose the one you want before you download.  If you find a design that you love that isn't in PES format, you can use Embird (which is relatively inexpensive) to convert.

I really think the bigger hoop size is worth it  .  Pretty much all I do are 5x7 appliques - I almost never use my 4x4 hoop (though it is nice for littler filled designs and stuff for tiny babies  .

As far as thread goes, I really like the Sulky brand, and it goes on sale at JoAnn's all the time.  I found some tubes with 4 spools each (mixed colors) on clearance for $3.00 apiece!  I bought them out!  I did buy some unbelievably cheap stuff on  , and I got what I paid for.  It works OK with regular stabilizer, but not with sticky stabilizer (which is the only thing I use because I'm not patient enough to hoop the regular way).  It breaks like crazy on sticky stabilizer - verrry frustrating!


----------



## minnie2

MouseTriper said:


> Oh Linnette....I will be keeping you in my prayers.  I can only imagine how scared you are right now but try to keep the faith and stay positive.  This same thing happened to my Mom years ago and it turned out all okay.  Many, many, manu hugs to you....!!!  (I sent you a PM the other day too)
> 
> Awww that  is so cool you have that machine.  Does your machine plug right into your USB port?  Or did you have to get software to be able to read other designs??  I am a little confused on that part of stuff.  I will have to look up that one you saw on HSN, however that may be too expensive for me too.  Oh what is a girl to do....I want to be able to EMBROIDER...LOL.  Thanks for the infor Heather!!!
> 
> 
> Hiya Carla...thank you so much for all the information.  I have a few questions now though as I really do not understand how these embroidery machines work.  When you say you can plug your machine right into your USB port does that mean you can use any embroidery or applique design you can find on the internet?  Do the designs have to be in a certain format?  The Brother designs are PES or something like that, right?  Also, can you just take an image and actually digitize it or do you need additional software for that??  I am just really interested in all of this but want to make sure I understand everything before I get anything.  I had been looking at the Disney Brother machine but then I know I have to buy something called PED Basic to be able to use other designs not on the machine.  With having to buy that software it brings the cost up to around $500 at least so I am trying to decide whether it would be better to save up more money and get a machine with a bigger hoop size?  Also...does the machine you have use regular thread or do you have to use expensive embroidery thread???
> 
> Sorry for all the questions!!!!  But I totally appreciate all your help!!!


I had the Disney brother for a month and had to exchange it 3 times because it would break and jam so bad and it made this god awful noise!    I ended up with a different brother machine and LOVE it!   Unfortunately the new one doesn't embroider.  I figured maybe in a few yrs I can invest in a embroidery machine.

With that being said I know there are several  people on the board who do have that machine and LOVE it.


----------



## LouiesMama

sahm1000 said:


> So with your husband being a chef do you get fabulous meals at home or is it take out for you guys b/c he is tired of it?  I am a foodie (and if you saw the size of me you'd believe it - I've got to get this baby weight off!!!) and love to cook!  But possibly I love having someone else cook for me more!  I love going out to eat at good restaurants.  A talented chef is such an artist in my opinions, the way they can mix flavors and make it work.  Kind of like the way we all do with our fabrics!



DH cooks EVERYTHING - I don't even make my own coffee!  He actually LOVES to cook.  It is his hobby, and he can spend hours cooking just like I can spend hours sewing.  He usually gets up early and bakes a loaf of bread, does the prep work for the night's dinner, and then puts together an amazing breakfast for me and Louie.  I know, I am a very lucky woman  .  

His food is amazing, too, but soooooo rich.  His background is in classic cuisine - rustic French, Italian, and Eastern European (lotsa meat and butter).  When we met, I was a vegetarian and I ate mostly Asian and Indian food.  He cooked me that kind of stuff for the first year, and we were both so fit and healthy.  Then I tasted some handmade sausage he made for a friend's barbecue, and forget it!  I started eating meat again, and he started cooking the way he was trained at the CIA.  I packed on 20 lbs over the next few years, then I got pregnant with Lou and gained another 60  !    

I'm back down to just about what I was when I first met him.  The book "French Women Don't Get Fat" really helped me  !  I try to walk everywhere (I don't know what I'll do when Lou outgrows the stroller) and limit my portions.  It is so hard to be good, though!!!


----------



## princesskayla

Carla- thanks for explaining the USB thing on the Brother machine. I think I am going to get one soon!!!


----------



## eeyore3847

oh my goodness. I had a bazillion pages to catch up on. I have been sewing like crazy for our trip.... MY camera got sent off to canon to fix before Our trip.. so I can not share them yet! I made 10 outfits in the past week and a half... for sure when I gettaht darn camera back I will be sharing!!
Everything looks great ladies!! Keep up the awesome work!
Lori


----------



## minnie2

LouiesMama said:


> DH cooks EVERYTHING - I don't even make my own coffee!  He actually LOVES to cook.  It is his hobby, and he can spend hours cooking just like I can spend hours sewing.  He usually gets up early and bakes a loaf of bread, does the prep work for the night's dinner, and then puts together an amazing breakfast for me and Louie.  I know, I am a very lucky woman  .
> 
> His food is amazing, too, but soooooo rich.  His background is in classic cuisine - rustic French, Italian, and Eastern European (lotsa meat and butter).  When we met, I was a vegetarian and I ate mostly Asian and Indian food.  He cooked me that kind of stuff for the first year, and we were both so fit and healthy.  Then I tasted some handmade sausage he made for a friend's barbecue, and forget it!  I started eating meat again, and he started cooking the way he was trained at the CIA.  I packed on 20 lbs over the next few years, then I got pregnant with Lou and gained another 60  !
> 
> I'm back down to just about what I was when I first met him.  The book "French Women Don't Get Fat" really helped me  !  I try to walk everywhere (I don't know what I'll do when Lou outgrows the stroller) and limit my portions.  It is so hard to be good, though!!!


You are very lucky!  does he have any wonderful gluten free meals he nows are yummy and wants to share?????
 I am currently a veggie so if he has some yummy veggie meals he wants to share I would love that too.  
My house is crazy.  Nikki has to be gluten free i don't like meat,  George says make his mooing and Kyle well he is happy with pb&J!   Needless to say i make a different meal for everyone!  I know that is awful but we eat so differently for health reasons!


----------



## HeatherSue

LouiesMama said:


> OOOH, OOH!  I can actually help with this one!!!
> 
> Read this:
> http://www.swakembroidery.com/swak101_ame_embroideringonknits.htm
> (Michelle knows her stuff  )
> 
> Do you have any solvy (the film she is talking about in step 5)?  That is what I put on top of the knit fabric before stitching and it makes a HUGE difference.





Adi12982 said:


> This may help:
> 
> http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/elproj...spx?CS_ProductID=PR1423&CS_Catalog=Elprojects
> 
> (This site has a bunch of tips for fabrics: http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/elprojects/holder.aspx?page=techniques )


Thanks for the links!  I read both of them and I was doing everything it said!  I was hooping the sticky backed stabilizer and a lightweight tearaway.  Then, I floated a medium weight cut away stabilizer underneath.  On top, I put some super solvy (I have 8 bolts, each with 25 yards each and I have 8 more bolts on the way.  I'm planning on selling most of it!).  Then, I did the basting stitch to keep it from shifting.  But, it was still looking awful. I  finally ended up changing the way the word was stitched to make the stitches further apart and I loosened up the tension on the machine. That seemed to do the trick.  I had to hand applique the big "S" over the hole I put int he shirt.    Here's the finished product.  













MouseTriper said:


> Awww that  is so cool you have that machine.  Does your machine plug right into your USB port?  Or did you have to get software to be able to read other designs??  I am a little confused on that part of stuff.  I will have to look up that one you saw on HSN, however that may be too expensive for me too.  Oh what is a girl to do....I want to be able to EMBROIDER...LOL.  Thanks for the infor Heather!!!


My machine has a floppy disk drive.  I thought that was going to be a big deal, but it's really not!  I just download the designs online (in any format, Embird will convert them to shv for me) and then I put them on a floppy disk and put it in my machine.  I bought an external disk drive that plugs into my laptop with a usb port for only $13 on ebay. 



Stephres said:


> Poor Hello Kitty's nose!


I accidentally erased the part I wanted to quote!  I just wanted to tell  you that Stitch is the design I bought, but it's not the design I actually stitched out.  It would be great if it looked that good when I was done!  Thanks again for all the great clothes!



sahm1000 said:


> I am a foodie (and if you saw the size of me you'd believe it - I've got to get this baby weight off!!!)


Are you kidding?  I saw the pictures of you right after having a baby and you looked great!



LouiesMama said:


> I really think the bigger hoop size is worth it  .  Pretty much all I do are 5x7 appliques - I almost never use my 4x4 hoop (though it is nice for littler filled designs and stuff for tiny babies .
> 
> As far as thread goes, I really like the Sulky brand, and it goes on sale at JoAnn's all the time.  I found some tubes with 4 spools each (mixed colors) on clearance for $3.00 apiece!  I bought them out!  I did buy some unbelievably cheap stuff on  , and I got what I paid for.  It works OK with regular stabilizer, but not with sticky stabilizer (which is the only thing I use because I'm not patient enough to hoop the regular way).  It breaks like crazy on sticky stabilizer - verrry frustrating!


I wanted to second your recommendation of a bigger hoop.  Most everything I want to do, I'll use my 5x7 hoop for.  I also have a mega hoop that I haven't used yet.  But, that one seems too big for most stuff.  I hardly use the 4x4 at all. 

I also like Sulky!  I bought it on sale at JoAnn when they had it 50% off.  That was before I got my embroidery machine and now I wish I would have got more!  Thanks for the heads up on the cheap thread!



LouiesMama said:


> DH cooks EVERYTHING - I don't even make my own coffee!  He actually LOVES to cook.  It is his hobby, and he can spend hours cooking just like I can spend hours sewing.  He usually gets up early and bakes a loaf of bread, does the prep work for the night's dinner, and then puts together an amazing breakfast for me and Louie.  I know, I am a very lucky woman  .
> 
> His food is amazing, too, but soooooo rich.  His background is in classic cuisine - rustic French, Italian, and Eastern European (lotsa meat and butter).  When we met, I was a vegetarian and I ate mostly Asian and Indian food.  He cooked me that kind of stuff for the first year, and we were both so fit and healthy.  Then I tasted some handmade sausage he made for a friend's barbecue, and forget it!  I started eating meat again, and he started cooking the way he was trained at the CIA.  I packed on 20 lbs over the next few years, then I got pregnant with Lou and gained another 60  !
> 
> I'm back down to just about what I was when I first met him.  The book "French Women Don't Get Fat" really helped me  !  I try to walk everywhere (I don't know what I'll do when Lou outgrows the stroller) and limit my portions.  It is so hard to be good, though!!!



Wow, you are a lucky lady!! Teresa's husband cooks for her, too.  Henry does all sorts of things around here, so I can't complain.  Besides, I prefer my own cooking to his.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

This is a dress that I made for Jenna to have her picture taken in. The overdress is made using Chinese Brocade Satin. The underdress is satin.


----------



## my*2*angels

HeatherSue said:


> CARLA: Thanks!! I like "Aloha dude"!  Now I just need to figure out how to get the lettering to work on the knit fabric.  I almost ruined the scooby doo shirt trying to get the lettering not to sink into the fabric and cut holes into it.  I have 3 layers of stabilizer and it's still doing it!  I'm getting a TAD bit frustrated!!!!



Okay, I know I am sooo in lurker mode now a days, but when I read this I my first thought was make sure you are using a ball point needle!!!!!  Regular needles cut the fabric.


----------



## danicaw

Another embroidering question....
or two 

Do you have a favorite stabilizer?
I got a Sulky variety pack of stabilizer at the Sew Expo I went to last year and have been working my way through it...I didn't know they had black stabilizer...its like I've been living in a cave 
But all the options don't seem to make the choice any easier. 
So, I am curious to know what you all use.

Also, do you cover the inside of the finished project with anything? I have seen/heard about some sort of Iron on thing that would make it more comfortable on the skin.... but I clearly have no idea what it is or would be called

I have a feeling all this is somewhere in this thread, but I haven't been reading carefully enough


----------



## danicaw

I just read the thing on SwakEmbroidery.com about embroidering on knits....
that answered some of my questions 

Now to read some of the other links posted..... 
Thanks guys


----------



## sahm1000

LouiesMama said:


> DH cooks EVERYTHING - I don't even make my own coffee!  He actually LOVES to cook.  It is his hobby, and he can spend hours cooking just like I can spend hours sewing.  He usually gets up early and bakes a loaf of bread, does the prep work for the night's dinner, and then puts together an amazing breakfast for me and Louie.  I know, I am a very lucky woman  .
> 
> His food is amazing, too, but soooooo rich.  His background is in classic cuisine - rustic French, Italian, and Eastern European (lotsa meat and butter).  When we met, I was a vegetarian and I ate mostly Asian and Indian food.  He cooked me that kind of stuff for the first year, and we were both so fit and healthy.  Then I tasted some handmade sausage he made for a friend's barbecue, and forget it!  I started eating meat again, and he started cooking the way he was trained at the CIA.  I packed on 20 lbs over the next few years, then I got pregnant with Lou and gained another 60  !
> 
> I'm back down to just about what I was when I first met him.  The book "French Women Don't Get Fat" really helped me  !  I try to walk everywhere (I don't know what I'll do when Lou outgrows the stroller) and limit my portions.  It is so hard to be good, though!!!




Hmm, send him over to my house please!  Grace has a friend whose parents graduated from the CIA and the Dad is a wonderful chef and we love their restaurant.  

Thanks HeatherSue for saying I looked good.  I just saw a picture of myself and was horrified by how I looked!     My face looks so FAT!  But a week from tomorrow I can take Lilly to childcare at the gym so now I'll be able to workout.  Yeah!  (okay,not really yeah, I'm not one of those people who loves to workout but I do it so I can fit into my  clothes!).  The extra weight is driving me crazy.  These last ten pounds don't want to leave my belly!


----------



## HeatherSue

Tinka_Belle said:


> This is a dress that I made for Jenna to have her picture taken in. The overdress is made using Chinese Brocade Satin. The underdress is satin.


Wow, That is GORGEOUS!!! She's going to look so pretty on picture day. I love the brocade satin!



my*2*angels said:


> Okay, I know I am sooo in lurker mode now a days, but when I read this I my first thought was make sure you are using a ball point needle!!!!!  Regular needles cut the fabric.



Nope, I was using an embroidery needle.  I thought I read somewhere that you're not supposed to use a ball point needle with the embroidery machine.  But, I've read so much stuff in the last few weeks, I could be totally wrong about that! I think I may have to buy a ball point needle and try it out! Thank you!


----------



## jham

MouseTriper said:


> Oh Linnette....I will be keeping you in my prayers.  I can only imagine how scared you are right now but try to keep the faith and stay positive.  This same thing happened to my Mom years ago and it turned out all okay.  Many, many, manu hugs to you....!!!  (I sent you a PM the other day too)
> 
> Awww that  is so cool you have that machine.  Does your machine plug right into your USB port?  Or did you have to get software to be able to read other designs??  I am a little confused on that part of stuff.  I will have to look up that one you saw on HSN, however that may be too expensive for me too.  Oh what is a girl to do....I want to be able to EMBROIDER...LOL.  Thanks for the infor Heather!!!
> 
> 
> Hiya Carla...thank you so much for all the information.  I have a few questions now though as I really do not understand how these embroidery machines work.  When you say you can plug your machine right into your USB port does that mean you can use any embroidery or applique design you can find on the internet?  Do the designs have to be in a certain format?  The Brother designs are PES or something like that, right?  Also, can you just take an image and actually digitize it or do you need additional software for that??  I am just really interested in all of this but want to make sure I understand everything before I get anything.  I had been looking at the Disney Brother machine but then I know I have to buy something called PED Basic to be able to use other designs not on the machine.  With having to buy that software it brings the cost up to around $500 at least so I am trying to decide whether it would be better to save up more money and get a machine with a bigger hoop size?  Also...does the machine you have use regular thread or do you have to use expensive embroidery thread???
> 
> Sorry for all the questions!!!!  But I totally appreciate all your help!!!





LouiesMama said:


> No problem - I'm avoiding work today anyway  !
> 
> With the USB port, you connect the machine right to your computer with a standard USB cable.  You do not need to buy PED basic.  When the machine is plugged in, a window pops up on the computer screen (just like when you plug in any external device).  Then you can just drag and drop design files onto the machine.  The designs do have to be in PES format, but that is pretty common.   Most people who sell/give away designs make them available in multiple formats, and you choose the one you want before you download.  If you find a design that you love that isn't in PES format, you can use Embird (which is relatively inexpensive) to convert.
> 
> I really think the bigger hoop size is worth it  .  Pretty much all I do are 5x7 appliques - I almost never use my 4x4 hoop (though it is nice for littler filled designs and stuff for tiny babies  .
> 
> As far as thread goes, I really like the Sulky brand, and it goes on sale at JoAnn's all the time.  I found some tubes with 4 spools each (mixed colors) on clearance for $3.00 apiece!  I bought them out!  I did buy some unbelievably cheap stuff on  , and I got what I paid for.  It works OK with regular stabilizer, but not with sticky stabilizer (which is the only thing I use because I'm not patient enough to hoop the regular way).  It breaks like crazy on sticky stabilizer - verrry frustrating!



All this embroidery machine talk is too much  I checked out that machine Carla, I even have a 15% off code and I'm really considering it.  Not so sure about DH though  I know my friend will let me borrow her machine, but I don't want to spend a bunch of money on stuff to make it do what I want and then not having it be my machine KWIM?  It's not like Heather who has a "permanent borrow".   All this info has been really helpful!  Okay, off to whip up 2 pairs of easy fit pants before my niece's wedding in less than 3 hours.  I have to take all 4 kids without DH.  He had to fly to L.A. today  Fortunately the reception center has a free babysitting area downstairs which is a really nice huge well-equipped playroom (must be Utah)  and I'll have lots of nieces and nephews that will help me out.  



Tinka_Belle said:


> This is a dress that I made for Jenna to have her picture taken in. The overdress is made using Chinese Brocade Satin. The underdress is satin.




Very pretty dress!


----------



## kjbrown

Anybody use the Women's Reversible Wrap Skirt pattern from youcanmakethis?  I am just wondering about how much fabric it uses.  Thinking about getting it, but on the fence.

Also, I just finished an aline jumper for DD and her American Girl doll (that I just ordered for her birthday).  I can't show pictures yet because my model is getting it for her birthday!  

I also finished my minnie twirl and a minnie twirl for the doll.  Gotta get some pictures taken...been too busy sewing!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Linnette - Prayers for you! 

Just wanted to stop by to say "Hi!!!!"  I have been so busy these last few days...with all the kids going full force in soccer and dance and school...I need a break.  Plus DH wanted me to finish the bathroom wallpaper yesterday...I mean is two weeks too long to wall paper 

I got almost done, I ran out of paper, but that is in the shower area so you can't really tell.   How long can I get away with that?

I have started on the kids Halloween costumes...yep, we are doing the whole Peter Pan theme around here too!  There's gonna be a lot of tinkerbells running around this year!!!

Tomorrow I plan on sewing all day...I have to make the boys shirts for the race and I want to embelish a pair of jeans for Katie...and maybe make me a shirt...gotta support Jimmie!


----------



## Adi12982

HeatherSue said:


> Wow, That is GORGEOUS!!! She's going to look so pretty on picture day. I love the brocade satin!
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I was using an embroidery needle.  I thought I read somewhere that you're not supposed to use a ball point needle with the embroidery machine.  But, I've read so much stuff in the last few weeks, I could be totally wrong about that! I think I may have to buy a ball point needle and try it out! Thank you!



FWIW the DVD that came with my MIL's singer says to use ball point needles. 

I have a ? for you about the sulky thread - do you get the kind that is specifically for embroidery??  I think I need to get some.  The Coats & Clark seems to have been better for the hand machine embroidery. . . though the machine has only been here a couple hours. . . 

OH, and does anyone knows if/where I can get a free mickey head applique design??  TIA!


----------



## MouseTriper

LouiesMama said:


> No problem - I'm avoiding work today anyway  !
> 
> With the USB port, you connect the machine right to your computer with a standard USB cable.  You do not need to buy PED basic.  When the machine is plugged in, a window pops up on the computer screen (just like when you plug in any external device).  Then you can just drag and drop design files onto the machine.  The designs do have to be in PES format, but that is pretty common.   Most people who sell/give away designs make them available in multiple formats, and you choose the one you want before you download.  If you find a design that you love that isn't in PES format, you can use Embird (which is relatively inexpensive) to convert.
> 
> I really think the bigger hoop size is worth it  .  Pretty much all I do are 5x7 appliques - I almost never use my 4x4 hoop (though it is nice for littler filled designs and stuff for tiny babies  .
> 
> As far as thread goes, I really like the Sulky brand, and it goes on sale at JoAnn's all the time.  I found some tubes with 4 spools each (mixed colors) on clearance for $3.00 apiece!  I bought them out!  I did buy some unbelievably cheap stuff on  , and I got what I paid for.  It works OK with regular stabilizer, but not with sticky stabilizer (which is the only thing I use because I'm not patient enough to hoop the regular way).  It breaks like crazy on sticky stabilizer - verrry frustrating!



Wow Carla, thank you so much for all this information.  It really does help.  Just a couple more questions though..hahaha.  I read some where that the Brother Disney  cards do not work in that machine...BUT what I want to know is if I get Disney designs in the PES format will they still be able to work in this machine you have?  

Also....are you able to do applique embroidery on your machine as well as regular embroidery?  If so, can you kinda explain how that works on your machine as well?  Also do you know any good places to buy Disney Applique embroidery designs 

Also, with the 5x7 hoop....are the PES designs made to be enlarged to fit within the 5x7 hoop or are some specifically set for ONLY 4x4 hoop size?  Does one need to watch out for what sizes the PES designs are before downloading if you want to use the 5x7 hoop?  Sorry hope that makes sense!!!  LOL   



minnie2 said:


> I had the Disney brother for a month and had to exchange it 3 times because it would break and jam so bad and it made this god awful noise!    I ended up with a different brother machine and LOVE it!   Unfortunately the new one doesn't embroider.  I figured maybe in a few yrs I can invest in a embroidery machine.
> 
> With that being said I know there are several  people on the board who do have that machine and LOVE it.


Thanks for the information, that is good to know.



LouiesMama said:


> DH cooks EVERYTHING - I don't even make my own coffee!  He actually LOVES to cook.  It is his hobby, and he can spend hours cooking just like I can spend hours sewing.  He usually gets up early and bakes a loaf of bread, does the prep work for the night's dinner, and then puts together an amazing breakfast for me and Louie.  I know, I am a very lucky woman  .
> 
> His food is amazing, too, but soooooo rich.  His background is in classic cuisine - rustic French, Italian, and Eastern European (lotsa meat and butter).  When we met, I was a vegetarian and I ate mostly Asian and Indian food.  He cooked me that kind of stuff for the first year, and we were both so fit and healthy.  Then I tasted some handmade sausage he made for a friend's barbecue, and forget it!  I started eating meat again, and he started cooking the way he was trained at the CIA.  I packed on 20 lbs over the next few years, then I got pregnant with Lou and gained another 60  !
> 
> I'm back down to just about what I was when I first met him.  The book "French Women Don't Get Fat" really helped me  !  I try to walk everywhere (I don't know what I'll do when Lou outgrows the stroller) and limit my portions.  It is so hard to be good, though!!!


 OMGosh that is awesome!!!  I wish my DH knew how to cook!  Hahaha.  So what is your absolute FAVORITE thing he makes?  Does Lou have a favorite?



HeatherSue said:


> :  Here's the finished product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My machine has a floppy disk drive.  I thought that was going to be a big deal, but it's really not!  I just download the designs online (in any format, Embird will convert them to shv for me) and then I put them on a floppy disk and put it in my machine.  I bought an external disk drive that plugs into my laptop with a usb port for only $13 on ebay.
> 
> I wanted to second your recommendation of a bigger hoop.  Most everything I want to do, I'll use my 5x7 hoop for.  I also have a mega hoop that I haven't used yet.  But, that one seems too big for most stuff.  I hardly use the 4x4 at all.


 Thanks for all the information Heather!!  I really think a bigger hoop would be cool....uggg I so want one!!!  LOL.  Love the scooby!!!



jham said:


> All this embroidery machine talk is too much  I checked out that machine Carla, I even have a 15% off code and I'm really considering it.  Not so sure about DH though  I know my friend will let me borrow her machine, but I don't want to spend a bunch of money on stuff to make it do what I want and then not having it be my machine KWIM?  It's not like Heather who has a "permanent borrow".   All this info has been really helpful!  Okay, off to whip up 2 pairs of easy fit pants before my niece's wedding in less than 3 hours.  I have to take all 4 kids without DH.  He had to fly to L.A. today  Fortunately the reception center has a free babysitting area downstairs which is a really nice huge well-equipped playroom (must be Utah)  and I'll have lots of nieces and nephews that will help me out.
> !


 I know how you feel about the embroidery machine.  Seeing all the stuff people are making makes me REALLY want one!!  i mean REALLY.  So I have to ask....how did you come across a 15% off code?????

So your DH is off to LA today huh...to bad you couldn't go with him and hit Disneyland!!!  I hope you have fun at the wedding tonight!!!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

t-beri said:


> .



That's really cute. I think it will look great with polka dots pants with friends around the world cuffs!



Stephres said:


>



Love the Halloween Vida!  I have that same Hello Kitty fabric.



bclydia said:


>



I love the denim mickey hat!!  he looks so cute..especially in the tink hat!



mrsmiller said:


> hi everybody:
> 
> I so much HATE to always be the Drama Queen  in this group but ...I went to have my mammogram last week and by the time I got home I had a call from the doctors office telling me that they wanted me to go asap to have a sonogram done, I was a little scared but after talking with some friends I was told that it was normal, when I went for the sonogram I was informed that the lumps in the mammogram looked suspicious and actually in the paperwork they were "possible malignant" ,I had a blood test done , I am schedule for a biopsy and I am trying to stay positive and not panic but it is really hard I am praying to God really hard that this is just a misunderstanding or a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



Linnette - I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers!!  When is your biopsy?  I know how scary it is...about four years ago, I found a lump and had a mammogram and then an ultrasound and got it removed and biopsied!  Lots of prayers coming your way.

You are a genius for making the dress reversible!  I love it!



Tinka_Belle said:


>



That is so pretty!!!  Kirsten's school pictures was supposed to be last Tuesday but since she won't be back in school until next Monday due to the hurricane, it probably will be rescheduled, so I guess I have more time to figure out what she is going to wear.


----------



## teresajoy

Marlo,Jeanne- Thanks, I knew you guys would know how hard it was to not add ric rac! 

Renae- I love the outfits! Your girls are so cute! 
I love the cheetah outfit! Those pants are so cute!! 
Not a fan of the skulls, but you did a nice job on the outfit! 
The luau outfit is darling!!!
Your baby's Tink outfit is so cute!!! 
I adore Ariel!
The purple gingham Minnie is so cute!!!!!! I love that!! 
LOve Chip and Dale!!! 
And, I really think that green outfit looks like  Devine! After Lydia saw it she told me she wanted me to make her a Devine outfit too! She saw some fake grapes at the Dollar store the other day and told me I could put those on it! 
The pink Luau dress is so pretty!!! 
Your girls are going to look great!!! You have fun! 
Are you still sewing by hand?

Tifani- Lily's Friends Around the World outfit is so cute! 
Steph, is sweet Megan feeling better now? 
Lydia- Matthew is so adorable!Gorgeous eyes!  Nice job on the hats!
Princessmom29- The pirate outfit looks so cute! 

Carla- YOU?!?! are unorganized? I don't know that I believe you! I'm glad you found the pant leg though! 
Crystal, I think the an overdress over the pink one will make a great Glinda costume! We had a Glinda Barbie doll when I was little, I thought she was so beautiful! 

LInnette- You will be in my prayers! Your Vida is beautiful! Is it reversible?
Sheridee- I love your pictures! 

Heather-You surprised me! I wasn't expecting to see ME when this page loaded up! Lydia did that red picture, pretty good, huh? The kids look so cute in that picture! I thought the cake was yummy AND pretty!!!! You were so sweet to do the party and cake for us! Thank you so much! 

I'm thinking Kowabunga Dude! for Stitch, but I'm not feeling too well, and my head is very foggy, so you many not want to listen to anything I suggest today! I hate feeling like this! 

Jeanne! YOu are too sweet! I had to go back and re-read what you wrote, because I'm always getting Tessa an my name confused when I read them! (and the aforementioned brain fog thing I'm having isn't helping!) Me?!? photogenic? I KNEW I liked you!  And, I see you were thinking of the same phrase as I was for Stitch! 

Marlo, very cool that you bought fabric like Lydia's dress!!! Lydia was so happy when she saw that dress!! And even happier that it came from Megan! 
Steph, you should have seen the look on her face!!!! It was precious! Isn't the brown dress the one Megan wore to the Father Daughter dance? It is so pretty! And, I was so excited that it matched Arminda's! When Lydia saw it she said "It's a party dress!" 

Carla- YOu lost 80 pounds? That's great!! 
Yep, my hubby cooks for me too, and if he's not home, Corey usually does it!!! 
Crystral- That dress is simply STUNNING!

KJ- The skirt uses a lot of fabric! I'm thinking 3 yards?


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


>



Heather, the shirt came out great!!!


----------



## HeatherSue

jham said:


> All this embroidery machine talk is too much  I checked out that machine Carla, I even have a 15% off code and I'm really considering it.  Not so sure about DH though  I know my friend will let me borrow her machine, but I don't want to spend a bunch of money on stuff to make it do what I want and then not having it be my machine KWIM?  It's not like Heather who has a "permanent borrow".   All this info has been really helpful!  Okay, off to whip up 2 pairs of easy fit pants before my niece's wedding in less than 3 hours.  I have to take all 4 kids without DH.  He had to fly to L.A. today  Fortunately the reception center has a free babysitting area downstairs which is a really nice huge well-equipped playroom (must be Utah)  and I'll have lots of nieces and nephews that will help me out.


I think you need to buy the machine. 



kjbrown said:


> Anybody use the Women's Reversible Wrap Skirt pattern from youcanmakethis?  I am just wondering about how much fabric it uses.  Thinking about getting it, but on the fence.
> 
> Also, I just finished an aline jumper for DD and her American Girl doll (that I just ordered for her birthday).  I can't show pictures yet because my model is getting it for her birthday!
> 
> I also finished my minnie twirl and a minnie twirl for the doll.  Gotta get some pictures taken...been too busy sewing!


I bought it, but then I didn't have enough of the fabric to make the skirt.  It takes about 2 1/2 yards per side, so around 5 yards total.  I imagine if you were smaller, it would take less. 



Adi12982 said:


> FWIW the DVD that came with my MIL's singer says to use ball point needles.
> 
> I have a ? for you about the sulky thread - do you get the kind that is specifically for embroidery??  I think I need to get some.  The Coats & Clark seems to have been better for the hand machine embroidery. . . though the machine has only been here a couple hours. . .
> 
> OH, and does anyone knows if/where I can get a free mickey head applique design??  TIA!


I'll definitely have to get some of those needles!  The Sulky thread I've been using is 100% rayon.  I don't know if it's specifically for embroidery or not.  I loved coats and clark for the hand machine embroidery, but it doesn't work for the machine embroidery. 

I haven't seen a free Mickey head yet! I digitized one but it's really small and has too many extra stitches.  Once I figure out how to do it well, I plan to give them away for free. 



MouseTriper said:


> Also....are you able to do applique embroidery on your machine as well as regular embroidery?  If so, can you kinda explain how that works on your machine as well?  Also do you know any good places to buy Disney Applique embroidery designs



I know you weren't asking me, but I know the answer!  You can do applique with any machine that does regular embroidery.  Here's a tuturial that shows you how it's done. http://www.swakembroidery.com/swak-101-multi-appliquetutorial.htm
 I love doing machine applique!!  Once I stop putting holes in shirts I'll love it even more!  
Here's a great video tutuorial on SWAK embroidery that helped me figure out how it was done.
http://www.swakembroidery.com/index.htm#


----------



## twob4him

Hi all!
Love the pics...such cute things today!  
Happy Anniversary Teresa!!!  What a great party.....awwww!
Back to school went smoothly but I have been sooo tired ever since.
Tomorrow (Friday) my little Devon turns 5! I will have to post some pics. Her school party is tomorrow and her big party is Sunday. Right now its blowing a hurricane out there (Noreaster) so hopefully by Sunday it will be nice out!  Hope you are all doing well.  
OK I am off to bed......nighty night my DisBoutiquing friends!


----------



## billwendy

t-beri said:


> and to all you pattern tracers....do you ever cut your patterns out of fabric. For my easy fit pant pattern I used a light weight fusible interfacing and traced the pattern onto it and then fused it to a piece of muslin and cut it out that way it would last and I could use it over and over. It is my goal to do that w/ most of my patterns but I have been to busy to get it done.  But as I am printing out new sizes for Lily I am trying to remember to do this.



Thats a great idea!! I have cut some patterns out of posterboard to make them quick and easy to grab!!

Linette - thank you so much for your help with the "Vida" patterns!! I sooooo appreciate it! Praying for you that things will go okay!

Tomorrow we leave for our trip - Miami for a conference for me, then the keys for a few days, then a 5 day cruise to Bahamas, then on to Sanibel and ending in Disney for billy's 40th birthday!!!! Yay!! I dont think I've ever had 2 weeks of vacation fun before!! Im soo excited!! Any fabric stores I need to stop at on my road trip in Florida???

If you do the move before I come back, I'll see ya over there (what page are we on?)!!!

Wendy


----------



## MouseTriper

HeatherSue said:


> I know you weren't asking me, but I know the answer!  You can do applique with any machine that does regular embroidery.  Here's a tuturial that shows you how it's done. http://www.swakembroidery.com/swak-101-multi-appliquetutorial.htm
> I love doing machine applique!!  Once I stop putting holes in shirts I'll love it even more!
> Here's a great video tutuorial on SWAK embroidery that helped me figure out how it was done.
> http://www.swakembroidery.com/index.htm#


  Awwww THANK You once again Heather.....that tutorial totally helps me understand better.  Now...I just gotta get one of these awesome machines!!!


----------



## teresajoy

Goodness, it's slow tonight! If anyone is looking for something to do:

*I updated my Trip Report. It's a short update. *


----------



## poohnpigletCA

Fairygoodmother brought over the Winter Belle dress.






She makes things for my girls because she loves them and as she says she is not skilled enough to sell her dresses.  

I guess she just does not see it.  I think she is great, but I don't sew.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

poohnpigletCA said:


> Fairygoodmother brought over the Winter Belle dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She makes things for my girls because she loves them and as she says she is not skilled enough to sell her dresses.
> 
> I guess she just does not see it.  I think she is great, but I don't sew.



This dress is amazing!


----------



## LouiesMama

princesskayla said:


> Carla- thanks for explaining the USB thing on the Brother machine. I think I am going to get one soon!!!



   



minnie2 said:


> You are very lucky!  does he have any wonderful gluten free meals he nows are yummy and wants to share?????
> I am currently a veggie so if he has some yummy veggie meals he wants to share I would love that too.
> My house is crazy.  Nikki has to be gluten free i don't like meat,  George says make his mooing and Kyle well he is happy with pb&J!   Needless to say i make a different meal for everyone!  I know that is awful but we eat so differently for health reasons!



When I was a vegetarian, Del would do a lot of macrobiotic cooking, which is largely gluten free, I believe.  It is basically Japanese country cooking - tons of veggies and rice.  It is very simple cuisine, but so healthy and yummy.  It would probably be great for you and Nikki, and then you could add a little meat for DH (and just let Kyle stick with his PB&J)  .   



HeatherSue said:


> Thanks for the links!  I read both of them and I was doing everything it said!  I was hooping the sticky backed stabilizer and a lightweight tearaway.  Then, I floated a medium weight cut away stabilizer underneath.  On top, I put some super solvy (I have 8 bolts, each with 25 yards each and I have 8 more bolts on the way.  I'm planning on selling most of it!).  Then, I did the basting stitch to keep it from shifting.  But, it was still looking awful. I  finally ended up changing the way the word was stitched to make the stitches further apart and I loosened up the tension on the machine. That seemed to do the trick.  I had to hand applique the big "S" over the hole I put int he shirt.    Here's the finished product.



Great save!!!  That shirt is so cool - he is going to love it! 
It sounds like you were doing everything right.  My guess is that the font is just too narrow/dense to embroider right onto a knit. Here is yet another article that explains that stuff:

http://www.sewnews.com/library/sewnews/library/aamach24.htm

I think you fixed your problem by altering the stitches.  I've noticed that many of my fonts are way dense (what digitizers call "bulletproof).  






Tinka_Belle said:


> This is a dress that I made for Jenna to have her picture taken in. The overdress is made using Chinese Brocade Satin. The underdress is satin.


 Ooooh!  What gorgeous fabric!  That is going to be beautiful for pictures!  




danicaw said:


> Another embroidering question....
> or two
> 
> Do you have a favorite stabilizer?
> I got a Sulky variety pack of stabilizer at the Sew Expo I went to last year and have been working my way through it...I didn't know they had black stabilizer...its like I've been living in a cave
> But all the options don't seem to make the choice any easier.
> So, I am curious to know what you all use.
> 
> Also, do you cover the inside of the finished project with anything? I have seen/heard about some sort of Iron on thing that would make it more comfortable on the skin.... but I clearly have no idea what it is or would be called
> 
> I have a feeling all this is somewhere in this thread, but I haven't been reading carefully enough



Stabilizer - I always hoop with "sticky" because I am too lazy to do a proper job of hooping with regular stabilizer.  This is where I get it:
http://www.ragadoodles.com/product_info.php?products_id=31&osCsid=ta9lo7sr0tb62jepvmegm83ir4

Backing - I use a fusible tricot interfacing.  It is nice and soft against the skin, and has a bit of a stretch so the design washes really nice.  They keep it behind the counter at my JoAnn's .  I think it is about $2.50 a yard (and a yard goes a long way).

What did you think of the Sew Expo?  It is going to be in Chantilly, VA next week, and I'm thinking of going for a day.  Is it worth a 1.5 hour drive in DC traffic?




jham said:


> All this embroidery machine talk is too much  I checked out that machine Carla, I even have a 15% off code and I'm really considering it.  Not so sure about DH though  I know my friend will let me borrow her machine, but I don't want to spend a bunch of money on stuff to make it do what I want and then not having it be my machine KWIM?  It's not like Heather who has a "permanent borrow".   All this info has been really helpful!  Okay, off to whip up 2 pairs of easy fit pants before my niece's wedding in less than 3 hours.  I have to take all 4 kids without DH.  He had to fly to L.A. today  Fortunately the reception center has a free babysitting area downstairs which is a really nice huge well-equipped playroom (must be Utah)  and I'll have lots of nieces and nephews that will help me out.



He got to go to sunny L.A. and you had to take all the kids to a wedding without him???  There is your justification for DESERVING an embroidery machine right there!    



kjbrown said:


> Anybody use the Women's Reversible Wrap Skirt pattern from youcanmakethis?  I am just wondering about how much fabric it uses.  Thinking about getting it, but on the fence.



 I designed the templates for that one, too, so I can probably help ya out.  I LOVE the one I made for myself and have worn the heck out of it.  I'll try to get a pic in it this weekend.  The amount of fabric is very dependent on size and length.  For a shorter skirt (knee length-ish), you'll need 2-3 yards of each fabric.  For a long skirt, you'll need 3-4.  It seems like a ton of fabric, but if you look on the backs of commercial patterns, most grown up clothes require lotsa yardage.  I had to buy 6 yards for a dress last year  .  



MouseTriper said:


> Wow Carla, thank you so much for all this information.  It really does help.  Just a couple more questions though..hahaha.  I read some where that the Brother Disney  cards do not work in that machine...BUT what I want to know is if I get Disney designs in the PES format will they still be able to work in this machine you have?
> 
> Also....are you able to do applique embroidery on your machine as well as regular embroidery?  If so, can you kinda explain how that works on your machine as well?  Also do you know any good places to buy Disney Applique embroidery designs
> 
> Also, with the 5x7 hoop....are the PES designs made to be enlarged to fit within the 5x7 hoop or are some specifically set for ONLY 4x4 hoop size?  Does one need to watch out for what sizes the PES designs are before downloading if you want to use the 5x7 hoop?  Sorry hope that makes sense!!!  LOL
> 
> 
> OMGosh that is awesome!!!  I wish my DH knew how to cook!  Hahaha.  So what is your absolute FAVORITE thing he makes?  Does Lou have a favorite?



Heather posted the perfect link for ya  !  I really enjoy the machine applique.  It is more hands-on than a filled design (because you have to take the hoop out and trim the fabric), but the appliques stitch out so much faster, and you can use cool fabric in the design to really make it pop.

Gosh, I love pretty much everything that man makes!  He is amazing at reinventing leftovers.  If I had to pick a favorite, though, it would probably be gravlax, which according to him is no big deal to make (it is basically a slab of salmon cured in salt and herbs).  It is heavenly thinly sliced over baby greens  .  Louie loves his mac and cheese - he calls it "max and cheese," probably because he's watched way too much "Max and Ruby" (both those bunnies rub me the wrong way)! 

OK, off to get some work done!  I'm finding that pleats are a little easier to draw than gathers!


----------



## CampbellScot

Stephres said:


> Ok, I will have to go back and see what I've missed because I have been sewing all day! I thought I would finish this up before lunch but I was still working on it when the kids came home from school. I was so proud of it so when they walked in I called Megan to show it to her. Guess what she said?
> 
> Hello Kitty's nose is yellow, not black!
> 
> Oh well. There are things I like (I used two layers of white and Hello Kitty's face looks so crisp and nice) and things I don't (why are those straps so long?) but she is happy with it so I will be too. It was definitely a learning experience, that's for sure!
> 
> Thanks to Jeanne for letting me copy and Lori and Tom and Lori for the help.
> 
> Here is my goofy child:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing the curtsy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And doing the Megan, of course:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



this child is too cute!!! The dress turned out GREAT!!!



HeatherSue said:


> -----------------------------------------------------


What about "High Badness Level" ? That always cracked me up...then again, a child may not want to walk around proclaiming such a thing...would be perfect for Teddy... 



HeatherSue said:


> When I uploaded that picture, I realized I had never posted any pictures of Teresa and Brian's anniversary party a few weeks back.  So, here are some pics!
> 
> The cake-  It tasted really yummy, but it wasn't too fancy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are opening a gift from Arminda (or Lydia?)-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking sweet reading a card together-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look Steph!! Do Tessa and Lydia's dresses look familiar?



These are so beautiful!! That TeresaJoy is SO photogenic! The kids look fantastic as always!!!


LINETTE...so many prayers to  you. I'll light candles for you on Sunday!

Everyone is cranking out the most ADORABLE stuff!!!

school year has barely started and I've already got PINK EYE.  

so far I've had a broken bone, a nasty scratch that looks infected  and I woke with icky icky gross eyes...I will undoubtedly be banned from school... pink is my favorite color and all but SERIOUSLY...give a girl a BREAK! Work has had a VERY high badness level this year so far!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Hey everyone.  Been super busy!  We leave Sunday.  So, I am saying goodbye!  I won't have time to post tomorrow.  See everyone when we get back!  Promise to share pics!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

mommyof2princesses said:


> Hey everyone.  Been super busy!  We leave Sunday.  So, I am saying goodbye!  I won't have time to post tomorrow.  See everyone when we get back!  Promise to share pics!



HAVE A SUPER GREAT TIME!!!


----------



## Stephres

HeatherSue said:


>



So cute! Excellent save with the big S. I know he will love it!



Tinka_Belle said:


>



This is gorgeous! I love the brocade and the peter pan collar on the underdress makes so sweet. Jenna is going to look so beautiful in it!



teresajoy said:


> Steph, is sweet Megan feeling better now?
> 
> Marlo, very cool that you bought fabric like Lydia's dress!!! Lydia was so happy when she saw that dress!! And even happier that it came from Megan!
> Steph, you should have seen the look on her face!!!! It was precious! Isn't the brown dress the one Megan wore to the Father Daughter dance? It is so pretty! And, I was so excited that it matched Arminda's! When Lydia saw it she said "It's a party dress!"



Yes but she is still a little sniffly and crabby. 

Aw, I wish I could have seen Lydia's face! Yes, that was the dress we got a great deal on because it was February and it was left over from Christmas. She only wore it once. I'm so happy she had a party to wear it to, and she matched Arminda perfectly!



twob4him said:


> Hi all!
> Love the pics...such cute things today!
> Happy Anniversary Teresa!!!  What a great party.....awwww!
> Back to school went smoothly but I have been sooo tired ever since.
> Tomorrow (Friday) my little Devon turns 5! I will have to post some pics. Her school party is tomorrow and her big party is Sunday. Right now its blowing a hurricane out there (Noreaster) so hopefully by Sunday it will be nice out!  Hope you are all doing well.
> OK I am off to bed......nighty night my DisBoutiquing friends!



Happy birthday Devon! 



billwendy said:


> Tomorrow we leave for our trip - Miami for a conference for me, then the keys for a few days, then a 5 day cruise to Bahamas, then on to Sanibel and ending in Disney for billy's 40th birthday!!!! Yay!! I dont think I've ever had 2 weeks of vacation fun before!! Im soo excited!! Any fabric stores I need to stop at on my road trip in Florida???
> 
> If you do the move before I come back, I'll see ya over there (what page are we on?)!!!
> 
> Wendy



Have a great trip! You are going to have so much fun!



poohnpigletCA said:


>



Oh my, what lucky girls you have! That dress is simply stunning, just gorgeous!



LouiesMama said:


> What did you think of the Sew Expo?  It is going to be in Chantilly, VA next week, and I'm thinking of going for a day.  Is it worth a 1.5 hour drive in DC traffic?



My mother dragged me to a sew expo when it was here in Tampa. She insisted I take some classes, but the only useful classes were two I took about sergers. The rest were taught by someone who was selling something, so you paid for an advertisement for their product!

The expo part was cool, but I don't think I knew enough about the products to really get excited about anything. The fabric was very expensive (to me). I bought a few things that were neat.



CampbellScot said:


> this child is too cute!!! The dress turned out GREAT!!!



Thank you! We are always talking about badness level around here too. Tom's favorite quote is "you've got issues." I think the mean girl says it to Lilo. He thinks it is hysterical for some reason and always says it to the kids. Jacob likes "cute and fluffy!" 



mommyof2princesses said:


> Hey everyone.  Been super busy!  We leave Sunday.  So, I am saying goodbye!  I won't have time to post tomorrow.  See everyone when we get back!  Promise to share pics!



Hey! Have a great trip!


----------



## HeatherSue

twob4him said:


> Hi all!
> Love the pics...such cute things today!
> Happy Anniversary Teresa!!!  What a great party.....awwww!
> Back to school went smoothly but I have been sooo tired ever since.
> Tomorrow (Friday) my little Devon turns 5! I will have to post some pics. Her school party is tomorrow and her big party is Sunday. Right now its blowing a hurricane out there (Noreaster) so hopefully by Sunday it will be nice out!  Hope you are all doing well.
> OK I am off to bed......nighty night my DisBoutiquing friends!


It's hard when they turn five! It seems so much older!   for mommy!





*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEVON!!!*












billwendy said:


> Tomorrow we leave for our trip - Miami for a conference for me, then the keys for a few days, then a 5 day cruise to Bahamas, then on to Sanibel and ending in Disney for billy's 40th birthday!!!! Yay!! I dont think I've ever had 2 weeks of vacation fun before!! Im soo excited!! Any fabric stores I need to stop at on my road trip in Florida???
> 
> If you do the move before I come back, I'll see ya over there (what page are we on?)!!!
> 
> Wendy


Have a wonderful vacation, Wendy.  It sounds like it'll be awesome!!!  



teresajoy said:


> Goodness, it's slow tonight! If anyone is looking for something to do:
> 
> *I updated my Trip Report. It's a short update. *


Did you just do the day when we went shopping and to Golden Corral?  Or, did you include the next day? 



poohnpigletCA said:


> Fairygoodmother brought over the Winter Belle dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She makes things for my girls because she loves them and as she says she is not skilled enough to sell her dresses.
> 
> I guess she just does not see it.  I think she is great, but I don't sew.


 Oh my gosh, that is postitively, absolutely, GORGEOUS!!! She could sell dresses like that for LOTS of $$$$!!!



LouiesMama said:


> http://www.sewnews.com/library/sewnews/library/aamach24.htm[/url]
> 
> I think you fixed your problem by altering the stitches.  I've noticed that many of my fonts are way dense (what digitizers call "bulletproof).
> 
> Stabilizer - I always hoop with "sticky" because I am too lazy to do a proper job of hooping with regular stabilizer.  This is where I get it:
> http://www.ragadoodles.com/product_info.php?products_id=31&osCsid=ta9lo7sr0tb62jepvmegm83ir4
> 
> Backing - I use a fusible tricot interfacing.  It is nice and soft against the skin, and has a bit of a stretch so the design washes really nice.  They keep it behind the counter at my JoAnn's .  I think it is about $2.50 a yard (and a yard goes a long way).


Thank you for the link!  I want as much to read as possible on this subject!

I love that hoopless method with the sticky stabilizer!  I ended up having to hoop the Scooby shirt because I already had the sticky stabilizer on it from my first attempt and I needed to add more stabilizer to the back. 

Is that tricot interfacing the same stuff that Lisazoe puts in her t-shirts? Does it fall off after you wash it?  I bought something to iron onto the back of t-shirts, but I don't know if I got the right stuff.



CampbellScot said:


> What about "High Badness Level" ? That always cracked me up...then again, a child may not want to walk around proclaiming such a thing...would be perfect for Teddy...
> 
> These are so beautiful!! That TeresaJoy is SO photogenic! The kids look fantastic as always!!!
> 
> school year has barely started and I've already got PINK EYE.
> 
> so far I've had a broken bone, a nasty scratch that looks infected  and I woke with icky icky gross eyes...I will undoubtedly be banned from school... pink is my favorite color and all but SERIOUSLY...give a girl a BREAK! Work has had a VERY high badness level this year so far!


 I've missed you!! I haven't even had a chance to read any of your TR yet! But, I will!!

I like "high badness level" too!  Hmmm...decisions, decisions...

If you think Teresa is photogenic, you should see her in person!  She's really gorgeous! 

It sounds like you're not having the greatest school year so far.  I sure hope things get better for you! 



mommyof2princesses said:


> Hey everyone.  Been super busy!  We leave Sunday.  So, I am saying goodbye!  I won't have time to post tomorrow.  See everyone when we get back!  Promise to share pics!



Have a GREAT time!! Take TONS of pictures (and don't lose your camera )!!!

----------------------------

I'm volunteering at Tessa's school today for the first time.  I'm nervous about it because I have no idea what I'll be doing!  Plus, there's no air conditioning and it's been pretty hot this week!  I just hope it's a cooler day today.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Stephres said:


> I have been trying restrict myself to only buying what I will use right then (no oh this is pretty and on sale) but it's hard! Last year I made three Halloween outfits and she only wore them a couple times each so this year I limited myself to just one.
> 
> Poor Hello Kitty's nose!



Yeah, that's my problem.  I have fabric that I got last summer with a specific outfit in mind & I still haven't made them yet.  This thread is a VERY bad influence.  I keep seeing cute things I want to try or getting all inspired to make a certainoutfit & other things get pushed back.

My girls can both wear last years Halloween patchwork twirls again & I made candy corn skirts for them since I meant to do that last year & didn't get them made.  



CampbellScot said:


> school year has barely started and I've already got PINK EYE.
> 
> so far I've had a broken bone, a nasty scratch that looks infected  and I woke with icky icky gross eyes...I will undoubtedly be banned from school... pink is my favorite color and all but SERIOUSLY...give a girl a BREAK! Work has had a VERY high badness level this year so far!



 I hope it gets better for you.


----------



## kjbrown

teresajoy said:


> KJ- The skirt uses a lot of fabric! I'm thinking 3 yards?





HeatherSue said:


> I bought it, but then I didn't have enough of the fabric to make the skirt.  It takes about 2 1/2 yards per side, so around 5 yards total.  I imagine if you were smaller, it would take less.





LouiesMama said:


> I designed the templates for that one, too, so I can probably help ya out.  I LOVE the one I made for myself and have worn the heck out of it.  I'll try to get a pic in it this weekend.  The amount of fabric is very dependent on size and length.  For a shorter skirt (knee length-ish), you'll need 2-3 yards of each fabric.  For a long skirt, you'll need 3-4.  It seems like a ton of fabric, but if you look on the backs of commercial patterns, most grown up clothes require lotsa yardage.  I had to buy 6 yards for a dress last year  .



Thanks ladies!   

Carla, it's getting down right scary.  I didn't realize that was yours, too!  I seriously think I may have purchased everyone of your patterns!!  Okay, maybe not all of them, but I'm getting close!   You are the BEST!!!  That skirt looks really flattering, darn it, may have to go buy it.  Shoot, then I'll have to go back to Joann's, I was just there yesterday.  Darn.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Thanks guys for all the compliments on Jenna's dress. Jenna fell in love with the fabric when I showed it to her. I'm not sure if I want her to wear it for school pictures, but she will be wearing it for her fall pictures.

To Devon!!!


----------



## LouiesMama

Stephres said:


> My mother dragged me to a sew expo when it was here in Tampa. She insisted I take some classes, but the only useful classes were two I took about sergers. The rest were taught by someone who was selling something, so you paid for an advertisement for their product!
> 
> The expo part was cool, but I don't think I knew enough about the products to really get excited about anything. The fabric was very expensive (to me). I bought a few things that were neat.



Thanks for the info  .  If I go, I probably will just hit the expo part.  I'm not patient enough to sit through a class or a seminar, and I'll have Lou with me.  I'll probably try to hit it in between the rush hours.



HeatherSue said:


> Is that tricot interfacing the same stuff that Lisazoe puts in her t-shirts? Does it fall off after you wash it?  I bought something to iron onto the back of t-shirts, but I don't know if I got the right stuff.
> 
> I'm volunteering at Tessa's school today for the first time.  I'm nervous about it because I have no idea what I'll be doing!  Plus, there's no air conditioning and it's been pretty hot this week!  I just hope it's a cooler day today.



I think the interfacing is made by Pellon, but I'm not positive.  It is permanent, but you really have to make sure you do a good job ironing around the edges.  I use lots of steam, and it seems to stay on really well.

Have fun volunteering!  I always loved it when my mom came to my classroom  !



kjbrown said:


> Carla, it's getting down right scary.  I didn't realize that was yours, too!  I seriously think I may have purchased everyone of your patterns!!  Okay, maybe not all of them, but I'm getting close!   You are the BEST!!!  That skirt looks really flattering, darn it, may have to go buy it.  Shoot, then I'll have to go back to Joann's, I was just there yesterday.  Darn.



 Thank you for the compliment!  It technically it isn't MY pattern, though.  All I did was draft the templates to make the skirt in all the sizes, and calculated the yardage requirements.  Kim came up with the design and wrote the eBook.  She does a great job with the instructions, too.  I've really enjoyed all the patternmaking projects they have given me (the bucket hat, ruffled capris, wrap skirt, knot handbag, and duet apron).  I love being able to do the fun stuff and then hand it off for them to turn into an eBook.   

The skirt is really fun and easy.  I want to make a longish one for fall.


----------



## t-beri

Happy Birthday Devon!!!

and 

BON VOYAGE MOMMYOFTWOPRINCESSES We'll see you and lots of pics when you get back. 

Today I must clean.  I am battling w/ the ants again. UGH!!!  I bought some Terro yesterday and I have had a lot of recommendations for it so I am hoping it helps. There were definitely less ants in the kitchen this morning and the ones in the bathroom seem to be gone.  But it says it can take up to 2 weeks to completely take care of it.  I hate the thought of keeping ant bait out for the rest of eternity, but whatever gets rid of the ants. I am going to design a "designer" ant trap so that they are more appealing to have around and sell the idea for billions of dollars.  

Thanks for all the compliments on Lily's top. I have GOT to get to work on her pants.  I cut out 4.5" strips for her patchwork skirt.  Though I figured for the wrong # of patches, I think...I have to check the formula. 
...t.


----------



## Carrie772

I appliqued Mike to my son's shirt and it looks great!  I am so pleased with it.  All I have left is the horns on his head.  They are so tiny!  How can I zigzag them down when the stitching will totally cover them up?

What would you do?
C


----------



## kjbrown

LouiesMama said:


> Thank you for the compliment!  It technically it isn't MY pattern, though.  All I did was draft the templates to make the skirt in all the sizes, and calculated the yardage requirements.  Kim came up with the design and wrote the eBook.  She does a great job with the instructions, too.  I've really enjoyed all the patternmaking projects they have given me (the bucket hat, ruffled capris, wrap skirt, knot handbag, and duet apron).  I love being able to do the fun stuff and then hand it off for them to turn into an eBook.
> 
> The skirt is really fun and easy.  I want to make a longish one for fall.



Yes, I am thinking of below the knee in a tweed-ish fabric with boots!  



Carrie772 said:


> I appliqued Mike to my son's shirt and it looks great!  I am so pleased with it.  All I have left is the horns on his head.  They are so tiny!  How can I zigzag them down when the stitching will totally cover them up?
> 
> What would you do?
> C



If the horns are that small, I would probably just zigzag for his horns, KWIM?  No fabric, just thread.  That's what I did for Hello Kitty's eyes and nose when I appliqued her.  Head was fabric, bow was fabric, whiskers, eyes and nose were thread.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Carrie772

kjbrown said:


> If the horns are that small, I would probably just zigzag for his horns, KWIM?  No fabric, just thread.  That's what I did for Hello Kitty's eyes and nose when I appliqued her.  Head was fabric, bow was fabric, whiskers, eyes and nose were thread.  Hope that helps!



That's what I might do.  Just adjust the zigzag from wide to narrow as I go up.  I hope that works.  Maybe I should practice!


----------



## traci

I have to pop in and and brag for a moment...Steph made my daughter the cutest set for our day at AK.  She also made brother a matching Mickey shirt!  This is why she is one of my favorite designers   I would have included the precious hoodie she made but I am having camera issues.  Trust me - it is to die!

Steph, I hope I don't make you blush by posting this here.  You did such an amazing job on this outfit though.  The inside looks as pretty as the outside.  Kudos!  The shoes I made match perfect, so thanks for the photos along the way.  It fits just as I had hoped.  There is enough room to add a top underneath.  I have no doubts she will even be able to wear it next season.  You allowed some extra room without it being too big to wear now.  I Love it!!!

Tell sweet Megan that the kids love the crayons (and those cute litle holders).  They want to send her some *mail* as well!

**I have a little girl who wont look at the camera no matter how hard I try today**


----------



## Carrie772

traci said:


> I have to pop in and and brag for a moment...Steph made my daughter the cutest set for our day at AK.  She also made brother a matching Mickey shirt!  This is why she is one of my favorite designers   I would have included the precious hoodie she made but I am having camera issues.  Trust me - it is to die!



How sweet!  I really love that!  Your girly girl is very sweet.  Enjoy it!  It's so fun when they're little.


----------



## traci

Thanks Carrie   I have so much fun dressing her up and she seems to love it as much as I do!!


----------



## MouseTriper

poohnpigletCA said:


> Fairygoodmother brought over the Winter Belle dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She makes things for my girls because she loves them and as she says she is not skilled enough to sell her dresses.
> 
> I guess she just does not see it.  I think she is great, but I don't sew.


 Oh wow that is beautiful....that Fairygodmother of yours is awesome!!!



LouiesMama said:


> Heather posted the perfect link for ya  !  I really enjoy the machine applique.  It is more hands-on than a filled design (because you have to take the hoop out and trim the fabric), but the appliques stitch out so much faster, and you can use cool fabric in the design to really make it pop.
> 
> Gosh, I love pretty much everything that man makes!  He is amazing at reinventing leftovers.  If I had to pick a favorite, though, it would probably be gravlax, which according to him is no big deal to make (it is basically a slab of salmon cured in salt and herbs).  It is heavenly thinly sliced over baby greens  .  Louie loves his mac and cheese - he calls it "max and cheese," probably because he's watched way too much "Max and Ruby" (both those bunnies rub me the wrong way)!
> 
> OK, off to get some work done!  I'm finding that pleats are a little easier to draw than gathers!


 That was the perfect link!!!  I think I would love the machine applique, I have been doing some buy hand but they are not turning out the way I want them too...UGG...thus the drooling over wanting my very own embroidery machine. Hahahaha.

That "gravlax" salmon sounds delicious!!!!!  You are one lucky gal there Carla when it comes to meals.  Hahaha.  Just reading about it is making me hungry.   

Thanks again for all the help!!!



traci said:


> I have to pop in and and brag for a moment...Steph made my daughter the cutest set for our day at AK.  She also made brother a matching Mickey shirt!  This is why she is one of my favorite designers   I would have included the precious hoodie she made but I am having camera issues.  Trust me - it is to die!
> 
> Steph, I hope I don't make you blush by posting this here.  You did such an amazing job on this outfit though.  The inside looks as pretty as the outside.  Kudos!  The shoes I made match perfect, so thanks for the photos along the way.  It fits just as I had hoped.  There is enough room to add a top underneath.  I have no doubts she will even be able to wear it next season.  You allowed some extra room without it being too big to wear now.  I Love it!!!
> 
> Tell sweet Megan that the kids love the crayons (and those cute litle holders).  They want to send her some *mail* as well!
> 
> **I have a little girl who wont look at the camera no matter how hard I try today**


  Oh my goodness, your DD is adorable and that outfit is so stinkin' cute!!!  Steph...what an amazing job!!!!  

Just one thing though....i wanna SEE the hoodie!!!  Please, please, please post pics!!!!


----------



## jham

poohnpigletCA said:


> Fairygoodmother brought over the Winter Belle dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She makes things for my girls because she loves them and as she says she is not skilled enough to sell her dresses.
> 
> I guess she just does not see it.  I think she is great, but I don't sew.



Absolutely GORGEOUS!  I know many a person that would pay good money for the beautiful stuff she makes!



traci said:


> I have to pop in and and brag for a moment...Steph made my daughter the cutest set for our day at AK.  She also made brother a matching Mickey shirt!  This is why she is one of my favorite designers   I would have included the precious hoodie she made but I am having camera issues.  Trust me - it is to die!
> 
> Steph, I hope I don't make you blush by posting this here.  You did such an amazing job on this outfit though.  The inside looks as pretty as the outside.  Kudos!  The shoes I made match perfect, so thanks for the photos along the way.  It fits just as I had hoped.  There is enough room to add a top underneath.  I have no doubts she will even be able to wear it next season.  You allowed some extra room without it being too big to wear now.  I Love it!!!
> 
> Tell sweet Megan that the kids love the crayons (and those cute litle holders).  They want to send her some *mail* as well!
> 
> **I have a little girl who wont look at the camera no matter how hard I try today**



Your daughter looks so cute in that outfit!  I love it!  Steph is really very talented!


----------



## LisaZoe

Hey ladies, I'm seeing some really cute creations! I've been fighting with a cold (and losing, I'm afraid) so I haven't had much time to post. However, I did want to share a few of my newest items. The Nala dress is for the little girl of a woman I met through . Her son was granted a Wish Trip to WDW and they'll be staying at AKL since that was the main focus of her son's wish. As soon as I heard they were going, I told her I wanted to make something for her kids (her son's set is almost done so I'll share it later).






More Vidas  













Tees below were made using CarlaC's raglan pattern:


----------



## teresajoy

twob4him said:


> Hi all!
> Love the pics...such cute things today!
> Happy Anniversary Teresa!!!  What a great party.....awwww!
> Back to school went smoothly but I have been sooo tired ever since.
> Tomorrow (Friday) my little Devon turns 5! I will have to post some pics. Her school party is tomorrow and her big party is Sunday. Right now its blowing a hurricane out there (Noreaster) so hopefully by Sunday it will be nice out!  Hope you are all doing well.
> OK I am off to bed......nighty night my DisBoutiquing friends!


Thanks!

Is that the strom our weatherman has been talking about for the last two days? He's trying to figure out why they aren't calling it a hurricane!   He seems rather obsessed with it, actually!  Stay safe! 



poohnpigletCA said:


> Fairygoodmother brought over the Winter Belle dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She makes things for my girls because she loves them and as she says she is not skilled enough to sell her dresses.
> 
> I guess she just does not see it.  I think she is great, but I don't sew.


Fairygodmother is crazy!!!! She is SOOOO talented!!! You need to talk her into joining us over here too! That dress is just AMAZING!!!!!!!  



CampbellScot said:


> What about "High Badness Level" ? That always cracked me up...then again, a child may not want to walk around proclaiming such a thing...would be perfect for Teddy...
> 
> 
> 
> These are so beautiful!! That TeresaJoy is SO photogenic! The kids look fantastic as always!!!
> 
> 
> school year has barely started and I've already got PINK EYE.
> 
> so far I've had a broken bone, a nasty scratch that looks infected  and I woke with icky icky gross eyes...I will undoubtedly be banned from school... pink is my favorite color and all but SERIOUSLY...give a girl a BREAK! Work has had a VERY high badness level this year so far!


OH, you poor thing!! I had pink eye once. ICKY! I hated the stupid drops I had to put in my eyes too. They STUNG! Courtney was always getting eye infections when she was little, and we use to have to hold her down to put the drops in. It wasn't until I actually had to do it to myself that I understood what the poor child was going through! (that and she's a really really really big whimp, much as I love her!) I hope your eye clears up soon! And, your poor hand! Have you ever thought of going into a different line of work??? 

I like High Badness Level too!!! That's cute. 

And, thanks for the sweet compliments! 



mommyof2princesses said:


> Hey everyone.  Been super busy!  We leave Sunday.  So, I am saying goodbye!  I won't have time to post tomorrow.  See everyone when we get back!  Promise to share pics!



Have fun!!!! 



Stephres said:


> Aw, I wish I could have seen Lydia's face! Yes, that was the dress we got a great deal on because it was February and it was left over from Christmas. She only wore it once. I'm so happy she had a party to wear it to, and she matched Arminda perfectly!
> 
> Thank you! We are always talking about badness level around here too. Tom's favorite quote is "you've got issues." I think the mean girl says it to Lilo. He thinks it is hysterical for some reason and always says it to the kids. Jacob likes "cute and fluffy!"


Lydia was just SOOOO excited about all the outfits!!! It was adorable! I shuold have had Corey go get a camera so I could show you! 

And, right after I read your post, Brian came in to tell me that the newish neighbors were outside yelling at each other, AGAIN! So, I got to use Tom's favorite quote, "They have issues." They do, they really really do. It was such a nice quiet little neighborhood before they came.....



HeatherSue said:


> 1.)Did you just do the day when we went shopping and to Golden Corral?  Or, did you include the next day?
> 
> 2.)If you think Teresa is photogenic, you should see her in person!  She's really gorgeous!
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> 3.)I'm volunteering at Tessa's school today for the first time.  I'm nervous about it because I have no idea what I'll be doing!  Plus, there's no air conditioning and it's been pretty hot this week!  I just hope it's a cooler day today.



1.)Yep, just the shopping and Golden Corral day, so it's not very long. 

2.)Well, they should see my SISTER! 
3.)Have fun at Tessa's school! I'm hoping to do some volunteering at Lydia's school this year too!



t-beri said:


> Today I must clean.  I am battling w/ the ants again. UGH!!!  I bought some Terro yesterday and I have had a lot of recommendations for it so I am hoping it helps. There were definitely less ants in the kitchen this morning and the ones in the bathroom seem to be gone.  But it says it can take up to 2 weeks to completely take care of it.  I hate the thought of keeping ant bait out for the rest of eternity, but whatever gets rid of the ants. I am going to design a "designer" ant trap so that they are more appealing to have around and sell the idea for billions of dollars.
> 
> 
> ...t.



I hope you conquer the ants!!! What did B say when you bought the Terro though? 



traci said:


> I have to pop in and and brag for a moment...Steph made my daughter the cutest set for our day at AK.  She also made brother a matching Mickey shirt!  This is why she is one of my favorite designers   I would have included the precious hoodie she made but I am having camera issues.  Trust me - it is to die!
> 
> Steph, I hope I don't make you blush by posting this here.  You did such an amazing job on this outfit though.  The inside looks as pretty as the outside.  Kudos!  The shoes I made match perfect, so thanks for the photos along the way.  It fits just as I had hoped.  There is enough room to add a top underneath.  I have no doubts she will even be able to wear it next season.  You allowed some extra room without it being too big to wear now.  I Love it!!!
> 
> Tell sweet Megan that the kids love the crayons (and those cute litle holders).  They want to send her some *mail* as well!
> 
> **I have a little girl who wont look at the camera no matter how hard I try today**




Steph is amazing, isn't she!!!! That outfit is soo cute!!! Your daughter looks adorable!


----------



## fairygoodmother

Okay, just a quick thanks to all of you for the compliments on the costumes.  
It really is just a labor of love for my girls which has kinda blown up in my face a few times.  I'm sure you know how that happens!

Truthfully, seeing the amazing things all of you do is quite inspiring, yet I would never place myself in your category!  So...I'll observe from my little corner of the world, be amazed at your talents, and graciously accept compliments on mine.  

Fairy-good-mother


----------



## livndisney

I had to laugh when Morgan requested this one:







(Excuse the boy doll in the FG cape, I grabbed the first doll I saw LOL)


----------



## t-beri

traci said:


> I have to pop in and and brag for a moment...Steph made my daughter the cutest set for our day at AK.  She also made brother a matching Mickey shirt!  This is why she is one of my favorite designers   I would have included the precious hoodie she made but I am having camera issues.  Trust me - it is to die!
> 
> Steph, I hope I don't make you blush by posting this here.  You did such an amazing job on this outfit though.  The inside looks as pretty as the outside.  Kudos!  The shoes I made match perfect, so thanks for the photos along the way.  It fits just as I had hoped.  There is enough room to add a top underneath.  I have no doubts she will even be able to wear it next season.  You allowed some extra room without it being too big to wear now.  I Love it!!!
> 
> Tell sweet Megan that the kids love the crayons (and those cute litle holders).  They want to send her some *mail* as well!
> 
> **I have a little girl who wont look at the camera no matter how hard I try today**



This is THE CUTEST outfit! What a great job Steph. 



teresajoy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> I hope you conquer the ants!!! What did B say when you bought the Terro though?


Well, it is a battle that we are definitely losing and I think he is ready to get rid of them. Besides, I've been killing the ones on the counter w/ our biodegradable, non toxic, eco friendly all purpose cleaner so I reasoned w/ him that clearly there are things that will kill ants that are not harmful to people.  He isn't thrilled about having little puddles of Terro all over the place, but I told him once it is under control we can look for a more suitable alternative.

Now, off to the bank and then to picking up the house and do some laundry so that after the kids go to bed I can do a little sewing.  I am behind and yet, I feel like I need to have a couple of "spare" customs when we go   I am thinking we may hit MK and AK twice and Lily's AK twirl is too small now Maybe I'll make a pair of Minnie Dot capris to go w/ the top I'm making for her patchwork, then that's 2 outfits  

AHH, I drive me nuts!!


----------



## t-beri

livndisney said:


> I had to laugh when Morgan requested this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Excuse the boy doll in the FG cape, I grabbed the first doll I saw LOL)



That is ADORABLE Cindee!!!


----------



## danicaw

LouiesMama said:


> Backing - I use a fusible tricot interfacing.  It is nice and soft against the skin, and has a bit of a stretch so the design washes really nice.  They keep it behind the counter at my JoAnn's .  I think it is about $2.50 a yard (and a yard goes a long way).
> 
> What did you think of the Sew Expo?  It is going to be in Chantilly, VA next week, and I'm thinking of going for a day.  Is it worth a 1.5 hour drive in DC traffic?



Thanks for the interfacing info.
I loved the Sew Expo. I am new to sewing and found it full of great ideas and treasures! We spent hours wandering through the booths and mentally spending money...then we spent some real money to 
I attended 3 seminars, plus saw a few things on the free stage. Two were embroidery seminars - the first had some neat ideas for non-traditional gifts to make using embroidery... it was a bit beyond me (both in skill level and in equipment), the other one was more embroidery basics....this one was sponsored by Sulky and the speaker booked wasn't available so the Sulky rep did the session. She pretty much just introduced us to Sulky products and gave out sample packs. She also answered any questions.
The one sewing seminar I went to was on time saving tips, but was way beyond my skill level. But, I still enjoyed it. 
I hope to go again this year.



LisaZoe said:


> Tees below were made using CarlaC's raglan pattern:



They are all great, I especially love the Tees. 
Oh, the whale one is great! DS would love that! 
Ok, I may need to make something for our Sea World day.


----------



## juligrl

Wow!  These are all beautiful!  



LisaZoe said:


> More Vidas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tees below were made using CarlaC's raglan pattern:


----------



## kjbrown

LisaZoe said:


> Hey ladies, I'm seeing some really cute creations! I've been fighting with a cold (and losing, I'm afraid) so I haven't had much time to post. However, I did want to share a few of my newest items. The Nala dress is for the little girl of a woman I met through . Her son was granted a Wish Trip to WDW and they'll be staying at AKL since that was the main focus of her son's wish. As soon as I heard they were going, I told her I wanted to make something for her kids (her son's set is almost done so I'll share it later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Vidas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tees below were made using CarlaC's raglan pattern:



Gorgeous as usual!   One question for you, where do you get the great colored knits?  My local Joann's had crummy colors.  I am afraid to order online since "knit" can mean so many different stretch amounts, and textures.


----------



## teresajoy

fairygoodmother said:


> Okay, just a quick thanks to all of you for the compliments on the costumes.
> It really is just a labor of love for my girls which has kinda blown up in my face a few times.  I'm sure you know how that happens!
> 
> Truthfully, seeing the amazing things all of you do is quite inspiring, yet I would never place myself in your category!  So...I'll observe from my little corner of the world, be amazed at your talents, and graciously accept compliments on mine.
> 
> Fairy-good-mother



Well, you inspire US with your wonderful dresses!  



livndisney said:


> I had to laugh when Morgan requested this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Excuse the boy doll in the FG cape, I grabbed the first doll I saw LOL)



I love it Cindee! Morgan looks adorable!! (as USUAL!)


t-beri said:


> This is THE CUTEST outfit! What a great job Steph.
> 
> 
> 
> AHH, I drive me nuts!!



But, we love you anyway!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

If everyone could head over to the Winklers TR and send some hugs to Alicia today, I'm sure that it would appreciated.  If you haven't been following her posts, she had another loss this week.


----------



## LisaZoe

kjbrown said:


> Gorgeous as usual!   One question for you, where do you get the great colored knits?  My local Joann's had crummy colors.  I am afraid to order online since "knit" can mean so many different stretch amounts, and textures.



I've ordered some knits online from Sewzannes and The Fabric Fairy (I think both are in Teresa's links). Most of the solid colors I get, though, are from purchased tees.  I get the largest sizes in men's and women's tees and use them as fabric. The knits are nice and soft and I can see the colors in person. I also look for tees in prints and stripes but those seem harder to find for some reason.

As you've mentioned, it's hard to tell online how thick or stretchy knits are plus the colors aren't always shown accurately. One thing I'm not crazy about with JoAnn's knits is that most are a 60/40 cotton poly blend and I prefer 100% cotton or as close to that as I can find (like 96% cotton with 4% spandex). They also don't have many bright colors and basically no prints.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Help!  Who made the Grinch dress?  We are going to take Aisling to see Grinch the Musical for Xmas.  Clearly she needs a custom (which will be covered up with a winter coat and boots probably)


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

poohnpigletCA said:


>



BEAUTIFUL!!!!



HeatherSue said:


>



Heather - that turned out great!!!



Tinka_Belle said:


> This is a dress that I made for Jenna to have her picture taken in. The overdress is made using Chinese Brocade Satin. The underdress is satin.



So pretty...I love the satin...looks so nice!



Stephres said:


> Here is my goofy child:



that looks great Steph!  She is so cute!  What a funny kid!



Cheeseball said:


> Day #1 at MK
> I still need to finish up the pants, but here is the Hannah Montana shirt.





Cheeseball said:


> Renae




All the outfits look great...they will be the hit!!!


----------



## CampbellScot

Stephres said:


> Thank you! We are always talking about badness level around here too. Tom's favorite quote is "you've got issues." I think the mean girl says it to Lilo. He thinks it is hysterical for some reason and always says it to the kids. Jacob likes "cute and fluffy!"



I also love "THAT is the ugliest thing...I have EVER SAW!"  



traci said:


> I have to pop in and and brag for a moment...Steph made my daughter the cutest set for our day at AK.  She also made brother a matching Mickey shirt!  This is why she is one of my favorite designers   I would have included the precious hoodie she made but I am having camera issues.  Trust me - it is to die!
> 
> Steph, I hope I don't make you blush by posting this here.  You did such an amazing job on this outfit though.  The inside looks as pretty as the outside.  Kudos!  The shoes I made match perfect, so thanks for the photos along the way.  It fits just as I had hoped.  There is enough room to add a top underneath.  I have no doubts she will even be able to wear it next season.  You allowed some extra room without it being too big to wear now.  I Love it!!!
> 
> Tell sweet Megan that the kids love the crayons (and those cute litle holders).  They want to send her some *mail* as well!
> 
> **I have a little girl who wont look at the camera no matter how hard I try today**



Adorable little one!! I love the hair bow and the shoes! That's why she wasn't looking up...she was admiring her shoes!!! 

Steph, that outfit is FABULOUS. Truly. You are such an artist!


Thanks for the LOVE TeresaJoy and HeatherSue  I'm good...I know I'm working hard when I come home all beat up...makes me feel loved...

or really stupid.

a bit of both.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

LisaZoe said:


> Hey ladies, I'm seeing some really cute creations! I've been fighting with a cold (and losing, I'm afraid) so I haven't had much time to post. However, I did want to share a few of my newest items. The Nala dress is for the little girl of a woman I met through . Her son was granted a Wish Trip to WDW and they'll be staying at AKL since that was the main focus of her son's wish. As soon as I heard they were going, I told her I wanted to make something for her kids (her son's set is almost done so I'll share it later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Vidas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tees below were made using CarlaC's raglan pattern:



Lisa, you are amazing!  I love all them!  I can't wait to get my Vida pattern that I ordered.  You also find the best clipart!  Where do you ind it and how do you get it that big?


----------



## twob4him

billwendy said:


> Tomorrow we leave for our trip - Miami for a conference for me, then the keys for a few days, then a 5 day cruise to Bahamas, then on to Sanibel and ending in Disney for billy's 40th birthday!!!! Yay!! I dont think I've ever had 2 weeks of vacation fun before!! Im soo excited!! Any fabric stores I need to stop at on my road trip in Florida???
> 
> If you do the move before I come back, I'll see ya over there (what page are we on?)!!!
> 
> Wendy


Have a terrific vacation.....sounds absolutely dreamy  



teresajoy said:


> Goodness, it's slow tonight! If anyone is looking for something to do:
> 
> *I updated my Trip Report. It's a short update. *


Oh goody...I will catch up tonight!!!!  



poohnpigletCA said:


> Fairygoodmother brought over the Winter Belle dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She makes things for my girls because she loves them and as she says she is not skilled enough to sell her dresses.
> 
> I guess she just does not see it.  I think she is great, but I don't sew.


Ok what would be her version of a "good" dress then???   That is absolutely gorgeous!!!  


CampbellScot said:


> What about "High Badness Level" ? That always cracked me up...then again, a child may not want to walk around proclaiming such a thing...would be perfect for Teddy...
> 
> school year has barely started and I've already got PINK EYE.
> 
> so far I've had a broken bone, a nasty scratch that looks infected  and I woke with icky icky gross eyes...I will undoubtedly be banned from school... pink is my favorite color and all but SERIOUSLY...give a girl a BREAK! Work has had a VERY high badness level this year so far!


Oh dear miss cammie.....sounds like a horrible, awful, most terrible, very bad beginning of school year. Hope things improve and quick!!!!


mommyof2princesses said:


> Hey everyone.  Been super busy!  We leave Sunday.  So, I am saying goodbye!  I won't have time to post tomorrow.  See everyone when we get back!  Promise to share pics!


Have a terrific vacation and can't wait to see pics too!!!


----------



## kjbrown

LisaZoe said:


> I've ordered some knits online from Sewzannes and The Fabric Fairy (I think both are in Teresa's links). Most of the solid colors I get, though, are from purchased tees.  I get the largest sizes in men's and women's tees and use them as fabric. The knits are nice and soft and I can see the colors in person. I also look for tees in prints and stripes but those seem harder to find for some reason.
> 
> As you've mentioned, it's hard to tell online how thick or stretchy knits are plus the colors aren't always shown accurately. One thing I'm not crazy about with JoAnn's knits is that most are a 60/40 cotton poly blend and I prefer 100% cotton or as close to that as I can find (like 96% cotton with 4% spandex). They also don't have many bright colors and basically no prints.



Ah!  That makes sense.  I will have to keep my eye out for cheap t's!    Thanks for the tip!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

for thse of you that use japanese fabrics, where do you get them?  Do you have any good sources?  i am looking for peter pan and wizard of oz and I ahve had no luck searching ebay, etsy or the web.


----------



## kimmylaj

LouiesMama said:


> Louie loves his mac and cheese - he calls it "max and cheese," probably because he's watched way too much "Max and Ruby" (both those bunnies rub me the wrong way)!
> 
> !


there is just somehting about those parentless bunnies that make me a little cuckoo.  especially the episode where they take the bus alone.



CampbellScot said:


> then you must read the children's book pinkalicious, it is one of our current faves.


----------



## mrsklamc

There was some wizard of oz fabric a couple weeks ago at hancock's paducah in the bookmarks.


----------



## 2cutekidz

disneylovinfamily said:


> for thse of you that use japanese fabrics, where do you get them?  Do you have any good sources?  i am looking for peter pan and wizard of oz and I ahve had no luck searching ebay, etsy or the web.



Superbuzzy!!!!!!!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

kimmylaj said:


> there is just somehting about those parentless bunnies that make me a little cuckoo.  especially the episode where they take the bus alone.
> 
> 
> then you must read the children's book pinkalicious, it is one of our current faves.



We've never read (or watched) any of the Max & Ruby books, but I haven't heard anything about them that makes me want to run out & read them either.  I should go grab them to read on a slow night sometime I guess (work at the library here).

We LOVE Pinkalicious, too.  Have you read Purpleicious?  It's pretty cute too.


----------



## LisaZoe

Yeah! I got the Wish boy's set done and both are now in the mail.


----------



## twob4him

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> If everyone could head over to the Winklers TR and send some hugs to Alicia today, I'm sure that it would appreciated.  If you haven't been following her posts, she had another loss this week.


I am speechless.  I find it ironic that I was discussing this possibility (with God) all week (since it happens so often) and praying it wouldn't happen to them...just so sad.



Stephres said:


> Happy birthday Devon!





HeatherSue said:


> It's hard when they turn five! It seems so much older!   for mommy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEVON!!!*





Tinka_Belle said:


> To Devon!!!





t-beri said:


> Happy Birthday Devon!!!





Thank you all so much for Devon's Happy Birthday wishes.....she loved seeing them    Here are some pics from her school party...she was a Fairy Island Barbie Princess!!!


----------



## Cheeseball

Thanks so much for all the compliments everyone! I'm just so stinking excited, I don't know how I'm gonna sleep tonight!!!!  

Sorry I didn't come back sooner, I've just been so busy trying to get everything together and finished up. We leave for the airport at 9:30 in the morning!!  

Have a great weekend everyone!! And to the poster who said she was going to be at WDW this week too, if you see us, feel free to say hi!!!  

Renae


----------



## Cheeseball

teresajoy said:


> Are you still sewing by hand?



Just saw your question and wanted to say that yes, I'm still sewing by hand. My fingers are healing up nicely too.  I really didn't mind it, it's quiet and relaxing and after I made a few things, I got to where I could sew a whole outfit in a couple of hours. 

Renae


----------



## mrsmiller

Thank you all for your kind words and prayers   
it means a lot to me!!!! 



i am working on an Alice in Wonderland outfit and it is amazing how many different version to the same dress, the clip arts that I found either have a blue collar or a white collar ; so if any one has a picture of Alice taken in the parks could you post a picture for me to see?
this is what i came out with











I also have this version






TIA

I do not remember who posted the question but a while back someone asked about skorts, I believe the person who posted asked about the waist being too thick, once again this is from a person that is not a professional, but when I do skorts I do a  separate waist piece , and attach it(sew it) to both the skirt and shorts that way is not too bulky(hope this helps)


Linnette


----------



## mrsklamc

I know someone posted it already, but I can't find the link to the Winklers trip report. Can someone help?


----------



## mrsmiller

mrsklamc said:


> I know someone posted it already, but I can't find the link to the Winklers trip report. Can someone help?



here is the link
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1837163

it is so sad


----------



## sahm1000

CampbellScot said:


> school year has barely started and I've already got PINK EYE.
> 
> so far I've had a broken bone, a nasty scratch that looks infected  and I woke with icky icky gross eyes...I will undoubtedly be banned from school... pink is my favorite color and all but SERIOUSLY...give a girl a BREAK! Work has had a VERY high badness level this year so far!



Ooh, I HATE PINKEYE!  THere is just something awful about having your eyes being all itchy and gloppy.  I'd rather have the flu than pinkeye and for whatever reason I seem to catch it frequently.  The best was when I had pinkeye and strep throat at the same time and to top it off the doctor said I didn't have it and then 5 (YES, FIVE) days later when I went back said, yep, you have pinkeye and strep!  NO KIDDING!

Hope it gets better for you!  Maybe you're going to get all of your absences out all at once this year?  Let's hope you're healthy the rest of the year!





HeatherSue said:


> Have a GREAT time!! Take TONS of pictures (and don't lose your camera )!!!
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> I'm volunteering at Tessa's school today for the first time.  I'm nervous about it because I have no idea what I'll be doing!  Plus, there's no air conditioning and it's been pretty hot this week!  I just hope it's a cooler day today.



What she said, DON'T LOSE YOUR CAMERA!  

Have fun volunteering Heather!  I'm sure Tessa will love it that her Mom is there!




LisaZoe said:


> Hey ladies, I'm seeing some really cute creations! I've been fighting with a cold (and losing, I'm afraid) so I haven't had much time to post. However, I did want to share a few of my newest items. The Nala dress is for the little girl of a woman I met through . Her son was granted a Wish Trip to WDW and they'll be staying at AKL since that was the main focus of her son's wish. As soon as I heard they were going, I told her I wanted to make something for her kids (her son's set is almost done so I'll share it later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Vidas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tees below were made using CarlaC's raglan pattern:




Wow!  Great job as usual Lisa!  And I love the Wish Trippers outfit too!  They are so cute!



teresajoy said:


> And, right after I read your post, Brian came in to tell me that the newish neighbors were outside yelling at each other, AGAIN! So, I got to use Tom's favorite quote, "They have issues." They do, they really really do. It was such a nice quiet little neighborhood before they came.....



Oh come on now, everyone needs some excitement in  the neighborhood!  Don't you think when you see things like that.......if they do that outside in front of everyone what are they doing inside the house when no one is around?


----------



## sahm1000

I was back at Joann's today and got the SKU for the pink polka dot if anyone needs it!

The SKU for the pink is:  110-2060 and is called large dots on rose pink.  It's a really great bright pink.  Hope this helps!

It's actually about the color of the pink print in this post if that helps anyone!


----------



## HeatherSue

I updated my trip report tonight.  

It's a short update, but the next one should be much better!



fairygoodmother said:


> Okay, just a quick thanks to all of you for the compliments on the costumes.
> It really is just a labor of love for my girls which has kinda blown up in my face a few times.  I'm sure you know how that happens!
> 
> Truthfully, seeing the amazing things all of you do is quite inspiring, yet I would never place myself in your category!  So...I'll observe from my little corner of the world, be amazed at your talents, and graciously accept compliments on mine.
> 
> Fairy-good-mother


That dress is FANTASTIC!!!  I'd love to see some more of  your creations if you have pictures!!



livndisney said:


> I had to laugh when Morgan requested this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Excuse the boy doll in the FG cape, I grabbed the first doll I saw LOL)


That is so pretty, Cindee.  Both the outfit and the girl, of course.  Tessa wanted to be the Fairy Godmother last year and then decided to be a winter fairy instead.  LOVE it!



Carrie772 said:


> I appliqued Mike to my son's shirt and it looks great!  I am so pleased with it.  All I have left is the horns on his head.  They are so tiny!  How can I zigzag them down when the stitching will totally cover them up?
> 
> What would you do?
> C


I was going to say you could just do the zig zag with no fabric, too.



traci said:


> I have to pop in and and brag for a moment...Steph made my daughter the cutest set for our day at AK.  She also made brother a matching Mickey shirt!  This is why she is one of my favorite designers   I would have included the precious hoodie she made but I am having camera issues.  Trust me - it is to die!


Steph is AWESOME!!!  I love that outfit!! SOOO cute!  I wanna see the sweatshirt, too.  She told me about it, but I haven't seen a picture yet.

I've missed you around here!  You need to come hang out with us more often!



kimmylaj said:


> there is just somehting about those parentless bunnies that make me a little cuckoo.  especially the episode where they take the bus alone.


Really!  Where are their parents?  Why does poor Ruby have to do EVERYTHING for Max?  I hate when she has to give him a bath and tuck him into bed and everything. Very disturbing!  Then, Grandma bunny shows up every once in a while and doesn't call social services when she sees those two bunnies are living all on their own.  She just shows up for her mud cake and goes on her merry way.  



LisaZoe said:


> Yeah! I got the Wish boy's set done and both are now in the mail.



Thanks for making that for him.  It's really cute!



twob4him said:


>


What a pretty cupcake cake!  Devon looks beautiful in her Barbie outfit. She's such a pretty girl!  I hope she had a wonderful birthday!



Cheeseball said:


> Thanks so much for all the compliments everyone! I'm just so stinking excited, I don't know how I'm gonna sleep tonight!!!! :
> 
> Sorry I didn't come back sooner, I've just been so busy trying to get everything together and finished up. We leave for the airport at 9:30 in the morning!!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!! And to the poster who said she was going to be at WDW this week too, if you see us, feel free to say hi!!!
> 
> Renae


   Have a GREAT trip!!!



mrsmiller said:


>



Here's a picture of Alice from when we went in May.


----------



## my*2*angels

I just had to post when I read all of this about Max and Ruby show!  I have been cracking up!   Sydni went through a phase over a year ago where she wanted to watch this show!  I absolutely hated that show!  That little Max was sooooo OBNOXIOUS!  I wanted to put him in time out or something!


----------



## HeatherSue

my*2*angels said:


> I just had to post when I read all of this about Max and Ruby show!  I have been cracking up!   Sydni went through a phase over a year ago where she wanted to watch this show!  I absolutely hated that show!  That little Max was sooooo OBNOXIOUS!  I wanted to put him in time out or something!


I KNOW!!!
"Dragon shirt! Dragon shirt! Dragon shirt!  Dragon shirt! Dragon shirt!"
 Would someone shut that bunny up?!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

HeatherSue said:


> I KNOW!!!
> "Dragon shirt! Dragon shirt! Dragon shirt!  Dragon shirt! Dragon shirt!"
> Would someone shut that bunny up?!



My DD loves Max & Ruby!  I wondered about no parents also......Max drives me nuts sometimes!  DD is always saying now.  Hungry! Hungry! Hungry!


----------



## my*2*angels

HeatherSue said:


> I KNOW!!!
> "Dragon shirt! Dragon shirt! Dragon shirt!  Dragon shirt! Dragon shirt!"
> Would someone shut that bunny up?!



    or cupcake! cupcake! cupcake! and why is it that a bunny that old can only say one or two word sentences?


----------



## bclydia

It's so good to hear that I'm not the only one who "worried" about those bunnies!! Really, what is a 6 yr old doing being solely responsible for a toddler?
Who comes up with this stuff.  
The other show I take issue with is "Wonder Pets".  Why does the duck have a speech impediment?  It's a show aimed at small children learning to talk!  That's just not the input they need.  Oh, and it's REALLY annoying!


----------



## LouiesMama

traci said:


> I have to pop in and and brag for a moment...Steph made my daughter the cutest set for our day at AK.  She also made brother a matching Mickey shirt!  This is why she is one of my favorite designers   I would have included the precious hoodie she made but I am having camera issues.  Trust me - it is to die!
> 
> Steph, I hope I don't make you blush by posting this here.  You did such an amazing job on this outfit though.  The inside looks as pretty as the outside.  Kudos!  The shoes I made match perfect, so thanks for the photos along the way.  It fits just as I had hoped.  There is enough room to add a top underneath.  I have no doubts she will even be able to wear it next season.  You allowed some extra room without it being too big to wear now.  I Love it!!!



WOW!  Super job, Steph!!! Traci, your little girl is such a beauty!



LisaZoe said:


> Hey ladies, I'm seeing some really cute creations! I've been fighting with a cold (and losing, I'm afraid) so I haven't had much time to post. However, I did want to share a few of my newest items. The Nala dress is for the little girl of a woman I met through . Her son was granted a Wish Trip to WDW and they'll be staying at AKL since that was the main focus of her son's wish. As soon as I heard they were going, I told her I wanted to make something for her kids (her son's set is almost done so I'll share it later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tees below were made using CarlaC's raglan pattern:



Incredible, as always!  I love the color combos on the raglans.
You have such an amazing artistic eye, and your sewing is impeccable.  



livndisney said:


> I had to laugh when Morgan requested this one:



CUTE!!! 



t-beri said:


> Well, it is a battle that we are definitely losing and I think he is ready to get rid of them. Besides, I've been killing the ones on the counter w/ our biodegradable, non toxic, eco friendly all purpose cleaner so I reasoned w/ him that clearly there are things that will kill ants that are not harmful to people.  He isn't thrilled about having little puddles of Terro all over the place, but I told him once it is under control we can look for a more suitable alternative.



Terro is the bomb diggity!  
We had a stream of ants going from our front door to our kitchen trash can a few weeks ago.  A couple of drops of Terro, and they went away and stayed away!



danicaw said:


> Thanks for the interfacing info.
> I loved the Sew Expo. I am new to sewing and found it full of great ideas and treasures! We spent hours wandering through the booths and mentally spending money...then we spent some real money to
> I attended 3 seminars, plus saw a few things on the free stage. Two were embroidery seminars - the first had some neat ideas for non-traditional gifts to make using embroidery... it was a bit beyond me (both in skill level and in equipment), the other one was more embroidery basics....this one was sponsored by Sulky and the speaker booked wasn't available so the Sulky rep did the session. She pretty much just introduced us to Sulky products and gave out sample packs. She also answered any questions.
> The one sewing seminar I went to was on time saving tips, but was way beyond my skill level. But, I still enjoyed it.
> I hope to go again this year.


Cool!  I'm really going to try to go!



disneylovinfamily said:


> for thse of you that use japanese fabrics, where do you get them?  Do you have any good sources?  i am looking for peter pan and wizard of oz and I ahve had no luck searching ebay, etsy or the web.



Try fabricfairy.com, buntefabrics.com, and reprodepot.com 



twob4him said:


> Thank you all so much for Devon's Happy Birthday wishes.....she loved seeing them    Here are some pics from her school party...she was a Fairy Island Barbie Princess!!!



What a fun cake!  The girls are such beautiful princesses!!!  Looks like a wonderful time!


----------



## minnie2

twob4him said:


> I am speechless.  I find it ironic that I was discussing this possibility (with God) all week (since it happens so often) and praying it wouldn't happen to them...just so sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all so much for Devon's Happy Birthday wishes.....she loved seeing them    Here are some pics from her school party...she was a Fairy Island Barbie Princess!!!


Happy Birthday Devon!






mrsmiller said:


> Thank you all for your kind words and prayers
> it means a lot to me!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> i am working on an Alice in Wonderland outfit and it is amazing how many different version to the same dress, the clip arts that I found either have a blue collar or a white collar ; so if any one has a picture of Alice taken in the parks could you post a picture for me to see?
> this is what i came out with


I can't wait to see this it is going to be so cute!  I love your little drawings!



Amazing stuff posted yesterday!

I have to say Carla    I finished this yesterday and it was so easy!  I can't wait to make another one!  It is the easy fit pants and the Raglen shirt!  I made the shirt in the same size he was measuring and the same size I make him in the bowling shirt but man the sleeves and the neck line are a bit big.  So next time I may use a smaller size sleeve or shorten them and use a smaller size neck band.  I also lengthened the bodice because apparently Kyle is very long waisted and has short arms and short legs.  Next time I will modify the patten to adjust for my minie herman munster I'll have to post a picture of George who looks like a line baker so you can get the mini Herman munster thing.
Get ready for too many Kyle's!  
He wanted to show his karate moves since he had his new karate pants on.





He is not that flexible so he had to hold on the the computer chair!  LOL











This was the best I could do at the stand still let me get a nice picture.  Then the pants legs are all bunched up because he was kicking and stuff!  Boys!


I now love working with knits.  Ok maybe not love it but I love the results.  
Carla
 could you make the peasant top in a knit?


----------



## Stephres

100AcrePrincess said:


> My girls can both wear last years Halloween patchwork twirls again & I made candy corn skirts for them since I meant to do that last year & didn't get them made.



Smart to make skirts that can be worn more than one year. I made did decoupaged jeans and capris which I had to retire this year. I don't remember seeing the candy corn skirts, did you post them?



LouiesMama said:


> Thanks for the info  .  If I go, I probably will just hit the expo part.  I'm not patient enough to sit through a class or a seminar, and I'll have Lou with me.  I'll probably try to hit it in between the rush hours.



The expo was fun, just overwhelming for me. There was a lot geared toward quilting and vintage sewing, a lot of lace. And of course I don't have an embroidery machine but my mom had a lot of fun. She bought special stabilizer for the embroidery machine. There was also a booth with iron on rhinestone designs. I refrained and only bought two. My mother also bought me water soluble thread (for basting) and lingerie elastic, both which I have not used.  

You'll have a great time! 



Carrie772 said:


> I appliqued Mike to my son's shirt and it looks great!  I am so pleased with it.  All I have left is the horns on his head.  They are so tiny!  How can I zigzag them down when the stitching will totally cover them up?
> 
> What would you do?
> C



Well, _I_ would use fabric marker and just draw them on. But I am sure you have come up with a better way and it is perfectly cute!



traci said:


>



Aw, she is admiring her shoes! They match perfectly; you did such a great job on them! I'm glad you like everything!



LisaZoe said:


>



Love the Nala, so beautiful and unique! Just when I think I've seen it all someone will do a character I haven't seen on a custom. Very pretty!

I love the raglans. I just made Megan a pair of leggings and I am in love. Finally a pair of long pants that come all the way to her ankles! I am thinking I need to make her some raglan t's to match. Mine won't be as fancy as yours though.  



livndisney said:


>



Oh my, is she cute! How did you make that perfect bow? Mine would be a mess I am sure!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Help!  Who made the Grinch dress?  We are going to take Aisling to see Grinch the Musical for Xmas.  Clearly she needs a custom (which will be covered up with a winter coat and boots probably)



I think castlecreations made a couple. I have seen a lot on  if you need to get inspiration.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> that looks great Steph!  She is so cute!  What a funny kid!



Thanks! Yes, she is quite the character!



CampbellScot said:


> I also love "THAT is the ugliest thing...I have EVER SAW!"



Yes, that Myrtle is a crack up! Jacob also likes when the older sister says, "stupid-head!" Such a funny movie.

Sorry about the pink eye! Hope it clears up quickly!



disneylovinfamily said:


> for thse of you that use japanese fabrics, where do you get them?  Do you have any good sources?  i am looking for peter pan and wizard of oz and I ahve had no luck searching ebay, etsy or the web.



I bought my neat Alice and Wonderland fabric at superbuzzy, like Leslie said. Good luck!



twob4him said:


>



What a nice birthday! I so love her haircut, it just highlights her cute little face!



my*2*angels said:


> I just had to post when I read all of this about Max and Ruby show!  I have been cracking up!   Sydni went through a phase over a year ago where she wanted to watch this show!  I absolutely hated that show!  That little Max was sooooo OBNOXIOUS!  I wanted to put him in time out or something!



I did not care for that show either! I think it funny that most of you did not like Max; I could not stand that bossy, know it all Ruby! She was always ordering poor Max around and she never listened to him! I can't stand her!

Megan used to love Rolie Polie Olie and I could not stand when she talked like Zoe. It drove me nuts and I wanted to ban that show!



minnie2 said:


>



Love those pants! And his haircut! 



teresajoy said:


> Lydia was just SOOOO excited about all the outfits!!! It was adorable! I shuold have had Corey go get a camera so I could show you!
> 
> And, right after I read your post, Brian came in to tell me that the newish neighbors were outside yelling at each other, AGAIN! So, I got to use Tom's favorite quote, "They have issues." They do, they really really do. It was such a nice quiet little neighborhood before they came.....



I am so glad you and Heather are able to use them!

Oh goodness, why do pick outside to have their arguments? They do have issues!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Good Morning all!
*Help!*
Next week is Spirit week at school.

Monday is "Dress like a Star" day. Wear your most glamorous outfit.

Uhmmm... being the Disboutiqer Dad that I am, I thought I could just make her something.

This is where I am stuck. What is a glamorous outfit? Does it have to be shiny, with lots of sparkle? Or can it be made out of cotton prints?

What to do... what to do?????

Any ideas or suggestions?
I am at a loss.


----------



## Stephres

What first comes to mind is Lori's fancy nancy outfit she made. You definitely need a pink boa!

The halloween costume fabric is on sale at Joanns, I bet you could find something sparkly and glamorous there.

She needs big sunglasses too!

Good luck!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Stephres said:


> Smart to make skirts that can be worn more than one year. I made did decoupaged jeans and capris which I had to retire this year. I don't remember seeing the candy corn skirts, did you post them?



I haven't posted them because I don't have the shirts finished yet.  I seem to be having short attention span sewing problems this week.  I've worked on about 4 different projects I think.  They look a lot like Jeanne's though.   Seems that as I was trying to decide what fabric to use on them, she posted those cute polka dots & well, I have a small sickness when it comes to polka dots so I had to have them.   I'll post pics when I get the shirts finished.


----------



## Twins+2more

Lisa, your outfits are great, AS USUAL you rocked them girl.

DEVON looks darling as barbie.  Tell Her we said Happy birthday

Love the animal kingdom minnie dot set.  THe shoes are great.

That Alice dress is going to be stunnig when your done Linnette.  (i hope the boys are getting back into the swing of things.  I've been paraying for your family daily!)


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Stephres said:


> I think castlecreations made a couple. I have seen a lot on  if you need to get inspiration.



Thanks Steph!  I did a quick search on  and didn't find anything I loved.  Got to go search again.  My issue that it's COLD here.  I either need a jumper that I can add a shirt and tights underneath or something is made long sleeved.  There are some pillowcase styles but that might be too thin for December!  Thanks again.


----------



## Jajone

I posted this on the big give board too, but hope to get a response soon. I want to make these shorts out of this fabric because Jamahl likes sharks, but I can not applique a shirt. Is there a designer out there that can do an iron on design for me?http://
	

http://
	


Also, I've been busy with xmas gifts. I made all eight of these coaster sets for teachers/religion teachers/busdrivers, etc. Thanks Teresa for the bookmarks! I love making these cute easy projects.
http://
	

Best thing is that I used scraps and did not have to purchase any new fabric to do this.


----------



## Jajone

I also made these purses for my kids Godmothers and teachers. 5 total, so I don't think I'll be making anymore for a while. Some have coin purses and some have wipes cases to match (they each have new babies). The purse pattern was free on TCMT and was very easy, but simple (no pockets).
http://
	

http://
	

http://
	

And because my DS broke my clothespin holder last weekend, I threw together 2 of these using scraps. They still need buttons though.
http://


----------



## minnie2

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Good Morning all!
> *Help!*
> Next week is Spirit week at school.
> 
> Monday is "Dress like a Star" day. Wear your most glamorous outfit.
> 
> Uhmmm... being the Disboutiqer Dad that I am, I thought I could just make her something.
> 
> This is where I am stuck. What is a glamorous outfit? Does it have to be shiny, with lots of sparkle? Or can it be made out of cotton prints?
> 
> What to do... what to do?????
> 
> Any ideas or suggestions?
> I am at a loss.


I would interrupt that almost any way but I agree a boa is a MUST and ok I admit I am all for the sparkle fabric and all glittery!  she is a little girl she should be sparkled out!   



Jajone said:


> I posted this on the big give board too, but hope to get a response soon. I want to make these shorts out of this fabric because Jamahl likes sharks, but I can not applique a shirt. Is there a designer out there that can do an iron on design for me?http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I've been busy with xmas gifts. I made all eight of these coaster sets for teachers/religion teachers/busdrivers, etc. Thanks Teresa for the bookmarks! I love making these cute easy projects.
> http://
> 
> 
> Best thing is that I used scraps and did not have to purchase any new fabric to do this.





Jajone said:


> I also made these purses for my kids Godmothers and teachers. 5 total, so I don't think I'll be making anymore for a while. Some have coin purses and some have wipes cases to match (they each have new babies). The purse pattern was free on TCMT and was very easy, but simple (no pockets).
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> And because my DS broke my clothespin holder last weekend, I threw together 2 of these using scraps. They still need buttons though.
> http://


I love that purse pattern!  They all came out so cute!  
 I have made that boys pattern and to be honest looking back I really don't like it.  I suggest getting the bowling shirt and easy fit pants from youcanmakethis.com.  For me that shirt was so confusing to make it gave me a head ache!  LOL  Where as Carla's shirt was a breeze and looked so professional same thing with her pants.  Of course it could just be me.....
 I can't wait to see it though.


----------



## jham

Happy Belated Birthday Devon!  She looked beautiful as a Barbie!



livndisney said:


> I had to laugh when Morgan requested this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Excuse the boy doll in the FG cape, I grabbed the first doll I saw LOL)



LOVE it!  That's what I wanted to be for Halloween this year, but as I'm last on the long "to do" list, maybe next year  






minnie2 said:


> Happy Birthday Devon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see this it is going to be so cute!  I love your little drawings!
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing stuff posted yesterday!
> 
> I have to say Carla    I finished this yesterday and it was so easy!  I can't wait to make another one!  It is the easy fit pants and the Raglen shirt!  I made the shirt in the same size he was measuring and the same size I make him in the bowling shirt but man the sleeves and the neck line are a bit big.  So next time I may use a smaller size sleeve or shorten them and use a smaller size neck band.  I also lengthened the bodice because apparently Kyle is very long waisted and has short arms and short legs.  Next time I will modify the patten to adjust for my minie herman munster I'll have to post a picture of George who looks like a line baker so you can get the mini Herman munster thing.
> Get ready for too many Kyle's!
> He wanted to show his karate moves since he had his new karate pants on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is not that flexible so he had to hold on the the computer chair!  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the best I could do at the stand still let me get a nice picture.  Then the pants legs are all bunched up because he was kicking and stuff!  Boys!
> 
> 
> I now love working with knits.  Ok maybe not love it but I love the results.
> Carla
> could you make the peasant top in a knit?



That looks really cool.  My boys would love that!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Good Morning all!
> *Help!*
> Next week is Spirit week at school.
> 
> Monday is "Dress like a Star" day. Wear your most glamorous outfit.
> 
> Uhmmm... being the Disboutiqer Dad that I am, I thought I could just make her something.
> 
> This is where I am stuck. What is a glamorous outfit? Does it have to be shiny, with lots of sparkle? Or can it be made out of cotton prints?
> 
> What to do... what to do?????
> 
> Any ideas or suggestions?
> I am at a loss.



Nothing says glamour like a petti!  She could go for a bit of a rock star/Mylie look. 



Jajone said:


> I posted this on the big give board too, but hope to get a response soon. I want to make these shorts out of this fabric because Jamahl likes sharks, but I can not applique a shirt. Is there a designer out there that can do an iron on design for me?http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I've been busy with xmas gifts. I made all eight of these coaster sets for teachers/religion teachers/busdrivers, etc. Thanks Teresa for the bookmarks! I love making these cute easy projects.
> http://
> 
> 
> Best thing is that I used scraps and did not have to purchase any new fabric to do this.






Jajone said:


> I also made these purses for my kids Godmothers and teachers. 5 total, so I don't think I'll be making anymore for a while. Some have coin purses and some have wipes cases to match (they each have new babies). The purse pattern was free on TCMT and was very easy, but simple (no pockets).
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> And because my DS broke my clothespin holder last weekend, I threw together 2 of these using scraps. They still need buttons though.
> http://



You really have been busy!  I'm impressed!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

Jajone said:


> I also made these purses for my kids Godmothers and teachers. 5 total, so I don't think I'll be making anymore for a while. Some have coin purses and some have wipes cases to match (they each have new babies). The purse pattern was free on TCMT and was very easy, but simple (no pockets).
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> And because my DS broke my clothespin holder last weekend, I threw together 2 of these using scraps. They still need buttons though.
> http://



I am loving the Purses. I just looked on YCMT and cant find the ebook.


----------



## Jajone

minnie2 said:


> I have made that boys pattern and to be honest looking back I really don't like it.  I suggest getting the bowling shirt and easy fit pants from youcanmakethis.com.  For me that shirt was so confusing to make it gave me a head ache!  LOL  Where as Carla's shirt was a breeze and looked so professional same thing with her pants.  Of course it could just be me.....
> I can't wait to see it though.


I don"t plan to make that shirt. I have the YCMT bowling shirt pattern, but this boy does not like button up shirts, so I have a store bought tshirt. The shorts aren't bad to make. Just a simple shorts pattern with a pocket.



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I am loving the Purses. I just looked on YCMT and cant find the ebook.



It was a free ebook a few weeks back. Try looking under free patterns.


----------



## kstgelais4

Hey ladies! I have been MIA for a bit because we are ripping the roof off our house and putting an addition on! We had no computer for a week, so I am trying to catch up and see what you ladies have been whipping up! 
I missed you all!


----------



## poohnpigletCA

So excited our trip is next week.  

o we have been furiously sewing, and by we I mean Fairygoodmother. I don't sew, at all. If you need a rose hot glued on then I am your girl.

We are going to the Land not the World. The costumes will be good at night. She has made some cool clothes for the warm days.






Guess the princess.






Sister shirts.






Cute Minnie dress.






Back of cute Minnie dress. I lifted up the dress so that you could see the under dress. Cute button. 






Ariel.

So she is on her way over right now. More goodies on the way. I swear she must not have slept last night.


----------



## adoptionmomma4

Hi Ladies and Tom  

It has been forever since I have had time to post over here.  I always plan to do it, but I only want to post when I have pics.  I have been sewing like crazy.  I made a lot of stuff this summer for my princess.  My DD Leanne asked me why I only sew for Katie so I made her a criss cross halter-top with beautiful Moda fabric.  She tried it on and said "I like it, but it itches" and has never put it on again!  So I continue to sew for Katie.  I made her an adorable dress for her first day of home school preschool.  She was so cute in it. I also made her a criss cross twirl dress to wear in a pageant.  She won Little Miss Grand Supreme. I am working on 4 outfits for the big give and Halloween costumes for the kids.  

I love everything you guys have been making.  I have been inspired by this thread to try some bags.  I actually went to the quilt shop to get some Amy Butler fabric for a bag and came home with a bag full of stuff to make Katie an OSU custom.  





PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Good Morning all!
> *Help!*
> Next week is Spirit week at school.
> 
> Monday is "Dress like a Star" day. Wear your most glamorous outfit.
> 
> Uhmmm... being the Disboutiqer Dad that I am, I thought I could just make her something.
> 
> This is where I am stuck. What is a glamorous outfit? Does it have to be shiny, with lots of sparkle? Or can it be made out of cotton prints?
> 
> What to do... what to do?????
> 
> Any ideas or suggestions?
> I am at a loss.



I had to comment on this 

I am a bling bling cheer mom  Leanne's cheer theme last year was "Glamorous Hollywood Honeys".  We used lots of glitter, rhinestones and sparkles. I love to dress Katie up for Leanne's competitions. Well, anytime really.  In fact my friend called me before I brought Katie to her daughters birthday party.  She asked me to "Bling Katie down a notch... so she doesn’t out cute the birthday girl".   What can I say I like a little sparkle.

Anyway- I say go for sparkly fabric and those little flat back iron on crystals.  I would also consider one of her petti's. Hannah Montana wore on on tour I believe.  Good luck.  I am sure Miss Leighanna will be fabulous!


----------



## sahm1000

I have a question for everyone that has the Singer serger from Wal-Mart.  How hard is it to figure out?  I have wanted a serger but haven't saved up much money for it but I think I could swing spending that amount on that one.  Or should I wait and save my pennies and buy a better/more expensive one?  I REALLY want the insides of my clothes to look as nice as the outsides do and I hate spending so much time zig-zagging each piece of fabric before I sew everything together and then zig-zagging again after I do a seam.


----------



## glorib

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Good Morning all!
> *Help!*
> Next week is Spirit week at school.
> 
> Monday is "Dress like a Star" day. Wear your most glamorous outfit.
> 
> Uhmmm... being the Disboutiqer Dad that I am, I thought I could just make her something.
> 
> This is where I am stuck. What is a glamorous outfit? Does it have to be shiny, with lots of sparkle? Or can it be made out of cotton prints?
> 
> What to do... what to do?????
> 
> Any ideas or suggestions?
> I am at a loss.





Stephres said:


> What first comes to mind is Lori's fancy nancy outfit she made. You definitely need a pink boa!
> 
> The halloween costume fabric is on sale at Joanns, I bet you could find something sparkly and glamorous there.
> 
> She needs big sunglasses too!
> 
> Good luck!



Yes!  LOTS of sparkle and bling!  Steph's right - the Halloween costume fabric would probably be a good place to look for sparkle!  And, she absolutely needs a boa and big sunglasses!  OH!  And long gloves!  Well, maybe the gloves would be a bit much. . .


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

adoptionmomma4 said:


> Hi Ladies and Tom
> 
> It has been forever since I have had time to post over here. I always plan to do it, but I only want to post when I have pics. I have been sewing like crazy. I made a lot of stuff this summer for my princess. My DD Leanne asked me why I only sew for Katie so I made her a criss cross halter-top with beautiful Moda fabric. She tried it on and said "I like it, but it itches" and has never put it on again!  So I continue to sew for Katie. I made her an adorable dress for her first day of home school preschool. She was so cute in it. I also made her a criss cross twirl dress to wear in a pageant. She won Little Miss Grand Supreme. I am working on 4 outfits for the big give and Halloween costumes for the kids.
> 
> I love everything you guys have been making. I have been inspired by this thread to try some bags. I actually went to the quilt shop to get some Amy Butler fabric for a bag and came home with a bag full of stuff to make Katie an OSU custom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to comment on this
> 
> I am a bling bling cheer mom Leanne's cheer theme last year was "Glamorous Hollywood Honeys". We used lots of glitter, rhinestones and sparkles. I love to dress Katie up for Leanne's competitions. Well, anytime really. In fact my friend called me before I brought Katie to her daughters birthday party. She asked me to "Bling Katie down a notch... so she doesnt out cute the birthday girl".  What can I say I like a little sparkle.
> 
> Anyway- I say go for sparkly fabric and those little flat back iron on crystals. I would also consider one of her petti's. Hannah Montana wore on on tour I believe. Good luck. I am sure Miss Leighanna will be fabulous!


 


glorib said:


> Yes! LOTS of sparkle and bling! Steph's right - the Halloween costume fabric would probably be a good place to look for sparkle! And, she absolutely needs a boa and big sunglasses! OH! And long gloves! Well, maybe the gloves would be a bit much. . .


Thanks for all the ideas and suggestions everyone! 

I *think* I am going to make a patchwork twirl skirt in pink and black. Black t-shirt with a crown applique. I am going to add some sparkle with some rhinestones and sequins.  She can wear her petti under it with some leggings and some black boots.  Sort of Hannah Montana-ish.

Of course accessorize with bracelets, necklaces, and pink sparkle sunglasses.

I don't think I am going to tempt the boa thing though. I am sure all the girls will want to wear it around their neck. I *ahem* have taken care of a pesky problem, and do not want to tempt fate. So.... NO BOA FOR YOU! (Said in my best soup nazi voice )


----------



## Clared

Jajone said:


> I also made these purses for my kids Godmothers and teachers. 5 total, so I don't think I'll be making anymore for a while. Some have coin purses and some have wipes cases to match (they each have new babies). The purse pattern was free on TCMT and was very easy, but simple (no pockets).
> [URL="http://
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this fabric!
Click to expand...


----------



## glorib

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Thanks for all the ideas and suggestions everyone!
> 
> I *think* I am going to make a patchwork twirl skirt in pink and black. Black t-shirt with a crown applique. I am going to add some sparkle with some rhinestones and sequins.  She can wear her petti under it with some leggings and some black boots.  Sort of Hannah Montana-ish.
> 
> Of course accessorize with bracelets, necklaces, and pink sparkle sunglasses.
> 
> I don't think I am going to tempt the boa thing though. I am sure all the girls will want to wear it around their neck. I *ahem* have taken care of a pesky problem, and do not want to tempt fate. So.... NO BOA FOR YOU! (Said in my best soup nazi voice )




Sounds PERFECT!  And you're right about the boa - no more little critters!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Hi everyone - we just got back on Thursday - I was so excited becaused a ton of people loved Joci's Minnie dress that I made and someone even asked where I bought it! DH suprised me and we biought DVC at AKL! I am already making dresses in my head for next year! 

Someone else asked about the Wal-mart serger and I too am interested in the answer. I also broke my ruffler foot while I was trying to make a pettiskirt before the trip so I need to get a new one.  We did get some really cute pics with the photopass I can't wait for the CD. Well I gotta go make dinner then get ready for work - Ah, back to the ER I go!
Talk to eveyone later!
Carol


----------



## kimmylaj

100AcrePrincess said:


> We LOVE Pinkalicious, too.  Have you read Purpleicious?  It's pretty cute too.


no i did not even know it existed. hopefully it will pop up in my next scholastic order( gotta love being a teacher for the free books alone)


HeatherSue said:


> Really!  Where are their parents?  Why does poor Ruby have to do EVERYTHING for Max?  I hate when she has to give him a bath and tuck him into bed and everything. Very disturbing!  Then, Grandma bunny shows up every once in a while and doesn't call social services when she sees those two bunnies are living all on their own.  She just shows up for her mud cake and goes on her merry way.



  and dont even get me started on that whiny caillou


teresajoy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And, right after I read your post, Brian came in to tell me that the newish neighbors were outside yelling at each other, AGAIN! So, I got to use Tom's favorite quote, "They have issues." They do, they really really do. It was such a nice quiet little neighborhood before they came.....


at school one of our favorite quotes is "she has issues with a side of complex"


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

If anyone is bored...i updated my TR!


----------



## kjbrown

bclydia said:


> It's so good to hear that I'm not the only one who "worried" about those bunnies!! Really, what is a 6 yr old doing being solely responsible for a toddler?
> Who comes up with this stuff.
> The other show I take issue with is "Wonder Pets".  Why does the duck have a speech impediment?  It's a show aimed at small children learning to talk!  That's just not the input they need.  Oh, and it's REALLY annoying!



THANK YOU!  I can't stand Wonder Pets.  My DD liked it, but I REALLY couldn't stand the baby talking duck!



kimmylaj said:


> and dont even get me started on that whiny caillou



EXACTLY!!!!!  That show is banned in our house!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

So Inspiration hit me and I am now stuck, I want to do sort of a bubble sleeve on this Dress I am making for Madi.  I was going to add elastic in to both ends of the sleeve but I dont know how to shape it to look right on the bodice.  I have been searching the links page all night


----------



## jham

sahm1000 said:


> I have a question for everyone that has the Singer serger from Wal-Mart.  How hard is it to figure out?  I have wanted a serger but haven't saved up much money for it but I think I could swing spending that amount on that one.  Or should I wait and save my pennies and buy a better/more expensive one?  I REALLY want the insides of my clothes to look as nice as the outsides do and I hate spending so much time zig-zagging each piece of fabric before I sew everything together and then zig-zagging again after I do a seam.




I have the Brother serger from Wal-Mart.  http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=1723621 I got it almost a year ago and I LOVE LOVE LOVE it!


----------



## MouseTriper

Where IS everyone tonight????  Off sewing like mad, or what???  This board is so quite right now...which is totally unusual!!


----------



## eeyore3847

MouseTriper said:


> Where IS everyone tonight????  Off sewing like mad, or what???  This board is so quite right now...which is totally unusual!!



sewing sewing and more sewing!!!


----------



## teresajoy

CampbellScot said:


> Thanks for the LOVE TeresaJoy and HeatherSue  I'm good...I know I'm working hard when *I come home all beat up...makes me feel loved*...
> 
> or really stupid.
> 
> a bit of both.



Hmm, I don't know that I'd go with the loved or the stupid!!! A dedicated hard worker though, I can agree with that one!  BE CAREFUL though!  



kimmylaj said:


> there is just somehting about those parentless bunnies that make me a little cuckoo.  especially the episode where they take the bus alone.
> 
> 
> then you must read the children's book pinkalicious, it is one of our current faves.



I love Pink and Purpleicious!!! I think I liked Purpleicious best though. 




Cheeseball said:


> Thanks so much for all the compliments everyone! I'm just so stinking excited, I don't know how I'm gonna sleep tonight!!!!
> 
> Sorry I didn't come back sooner, I've just been so busy trying to get everything together and finished up. We leave for the airport at 9:30 in the morning!!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!! And to the poster who said she was going to be at WDW this week too, if you see us, feel free to say hi!!!
> 
> Renae



Have a great trip Renae!!!!!! 



Cheeseball said:


> Just saw your question and wanted to say that yes, I'm still sewing by hand. My fingers are healing up nicely too.  I really didn't mind it, it's quiet and relaxing and after I made a few things, I got to where I could sew a whole outfit in a couple of hours.
> 
> Renae



WOW!!!! You are AMAZING!!! 



mrsmiller said:


> Thank you all for your kind words and prayers
> it means a lot to me!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> i am working on an Alice in Wonderland outfit and it is amazing how many different version to the same dress, the clip arts that I found either have a blue collar or a white collar ; so if any one has a picture of Alice taken in the parks could you post a picture for me to see?
> this is what i came out with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



Linnette, that is going to be gorgeous!!! 



sahm1000 said:


> Oh come on now, everyone needs some excitement in  the neighborhood!  Don't you think when you see things like that.......if they do that outside in front of everyone what are they doing inside the house when no one is around?


I liked it quiet better! And, why did they have to move in RIGHT NEXT DOOR!!! Lots of times we can actually hear them screaming at each other from INSIDE the house too!!!  Lovely lovely people!! It IS interesting though!!! You are right! 



HeatherSue said:


> Really!  Where are their parents?  Why does poor Ruby have to do EVERYTHING for Max?  I hate when she has to give him a bath and tuck him into bed and everything. Very disturbing!  Then, Grandma bunny shows up every once in a while and doesn't call social services when she sees those two bunnies are living all on their own.  She





HeatherSue said:


> I KNOW!!!
> "Dragon shirt! Dragon shirt! Dragon shirt!  Dragon shirt! Dragon shirt!"
> Would someone shut that bunny up?!





bclydia said:


> It's so good to hear that I'm not the only one who "worried" about those bunnies!! Really, what is a 6 yr old doing being solely responsible for a toddler?
> Who comes up with this stuff.
> The other show I take issue with is "Wonder Pets".  Why does the duck have a speech impediment?  It's a show aimed at small children learning to talk!  That's just not the input they need.  Oh, and it's REALLY annoying!





Stephres said:


> I did not care for that show either! I think it funny that most of you did not like Max; I could not stand that bossy, know it all Ruby! She was always ordering poor Max around and she never listened to him! I can't stand her!



You guys are making me cracky up!!!! Thank you!!! I had a terrible, horrible, no good, very bad day, and you guys made me laugh and feel better! 

I'm with Steph though, I really can't stand Ruby!!! That annoying patronizing voice she just bugs me! 



Stephres said:


> 1.Megan used to love Rolie Polie Olie and I could not stand when she talked like Zoe. It drove me nuts and I wanted to ban that show!
> 
> 2.I am so glad you and Heather are able to use them!
> 
> 3.Oh goodness, why do pick outside to have their arguments? They do have issues!



Brian always said that Rollie Polie Olie freaked him out. He didn't like the way EVERYTHING had eyes!!!    

I'm glad we were too!!!! 

3.Yep, issues! 





minnie2 said:


> He wanted to show his karate moves since he had his new karate pants on.


That boy has got some moves!!!!! He looks great! 




Jajone said:


> I posted this on the big give board too, but hope to get a response soon. I want to make these shorts out of this fabric because Jamahl likes sharks, but I can not applique a shirt. Is there a designer out there that can do an iron on design for meSo excited our trip is next week.
> 
> o we have been furiously sewing, and by we I mean Fairygoodmother. I don't sew, at all. If you need a rose hot glued on then I am your girl.
> 
> We are going to the Land not the World. The costumes will be good at night. She has made some cool clothes for the warm days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess the princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sister shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute Minnie dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of cute Minnie dress. I lifted up the dress so that you could see the under dress. Cute button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel.
> 
> So she is on her way over right now. More goodies on the way. I swear she must not have slept last night.




Aurora? It's a gorgeous dress!!!

I love them all though! She is so very talented!!! I love seeing what she makes! And, she's got me hunting down clearance curtains for a Mary Poppins dress! 



sahm1000 said:


> I have a question for everyone that has the Singer serger from Wal-Mart.  How hard is it to figure out?  I have wanted a serger but haven't saved up much money for it but I think I could swing spending that amount on that one.  Or should I wait and save my pennies and buy a better/more expensive one?  I REALLY want the insides of my clothes to look as nice as the outsides do and I hate spending so much time zig-zagging each piece of fabric before I sew everything together and then zig-zagging again after I do a seam.



I really love mine. I've had it about a year now, I think. I didn't have any problems figuring it out.


----------



## minnie2

Jajone said:


> I don"t plan to make that shirt. I have the YCMT bowling shirt pattern, but this boy does not like button up shirts, so I have a store bought tshirt. The shorts aren't bad to make. Just a simple shorts pattern with a pocket.
> It was a free ebook a few weeks back. Try looking under free patterns.


I made the shorts too and for some reason I still didn't like them.  I am sure yours will be much better!  



kstgelais4 said:


> Hey ladies! I have been MIA for a bit because we are ripping the roof off our house and putting an addition on! We had no computer for a week, so I am trying to catch up and see what you ladies have been whipping up!
> I missed you all!


How exciting!  I am jealous!  We talk about doing that but I know it will never happen.



poohnpigletCA said:


> So excited our trip is next week.
> 
> o we have been furiously sewing, and by we I mean Fairygoodmother. I don't sew, at all. If you need a rose hot glued on then I am your girl.
> 
> We are going to the Land not the World. The costumes will be good at night. She has made some cool clothes for the warm days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess the princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sister shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute Minnie dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of cute Minnie dress. I lifted up the dress so that you could see the under dress. Cute button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel.
> 
> So she is on her way over right now. More goodies on the way. I swear she must not have slept last night.


VERY cute!  


adoptionmomma4 said:


> I am a bling bling cheer mom  Leanne's cheer theme last year was "Glamorous Hollywood Honeys".  We used lots of glitter, rhinestones and sparkles. I love to dress Katie up for Leanne's competitions. Well, anytime really.  In fact my friend called me before I brought Katie to her daughters birthday party.  She asked me to "Bling Katie down a notch... so she doesnt out cute the birthday girl".   What can I say I like a little sparkle.
> 
> Anyway- I say go for sparkly fabric and those little flat back iron on crystals.  I would also consider one of her petti's. Hannah Montana wore on on tour I believe.  Good luck.  I am sure Miss Leighanna will be fabulous!


I'm a cheer mom too um and coach 




PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Thanks for all the ideas and suggestions everyone!
> 
> I *think* I am going to make a patchwork twirl skirt in pink and black. Black t-shirt with a crown applique. I am going to add some sparkle with some rhinestones and sequins.  She can wear her petti under it with some leggings and some black boots.  Sort of Hannah Montana-ish.
> 
> Of course accessorize with bracelets, necklaces, and pink sparkle sunglasses.
> 
> I don't think I am going to tempt the boa thing though. I am sure all the girls will want to wear it around their neck. I *ahem* have taken care of a pesky problem, and do not want to tempt fate. So.... NO BOA FOR YOU! (Said in my best soup nazi voice )


Oh WalMart has black sparkly leggings that would be perfect under it!!!!!  



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Hi everyone - we just got back on Thursday - I was so excited becaused a ton of people loved Joci's Minnie dress that I made and someone even asked where I bought it! DH suprised me and we biought DVC at AKL! I am already making dresses in my head for next year!
> Talk to eveyone later!
> Carol


Welcome home Neighbor!  We own there too!  In Nov we are staying at SSR with our developer points but we can't wait until next yr to stay at AKlV!  



kjbrown said:


> THANK YOU!  I can't stand Wonder Pets.  My DD liked it, but I REALLY couldn't stand the baby talking duck!
> 
> EXACTLY!!!!!  That show is banned in our house!


OH I feel the same way about Calluo!!!!!!  My girl friend wrote a letter to the powers that be for that show and complained how whiney he is and why the heck doesn't he have hair!  or parents!  Then I reminded her neither did Charlie Brown and who doesn't love Charlie Brown!  LOL



teresajoy said:


> Brian always said that Rollie Polie Olie freaked him out. He didn't like the way EVERYTHING had eyes!!!
> 
> 
> That boy has got some moves!!!!! He looks great!


I felt the same way about Ollie!  Though once I got past it the show was kind of cute.  I actually miss it.  Probably more because it was on when Nikki was little ad it is a reminder of how big she is now!  
 Not sure if he has moves but he is defiantly a ham who love attention!  A few weeks ago he was at this bday party for one of his friend and he was the only boy.  So he litterly went in the middle of the living room and starting singing that funky song' You got to move it move it'  Then had this little funny dance to go with it it was hysterical!  

I am almost done with a purse for me!  I wish I could just chill out today and finish it but Nikki has a cheer game today that is an hour away.  UGH!  After last weeks 2 hour delay I am over away games.  Especially since I helped on of my co coaches coach her girls yesterday and a home game and Nikki was asked to Fly since she is so little and the other squad was short some girls.  It was fun though but man is it hard to be all cheery and happy for 2 hours straight!


----------



## CastleCreations

Good morning everyone. Ireland and I went to Magic Kindgom and MGM yesterday. It was warm, but not overly hot. We had a good day...I wasn't my usual self, because I worked 11-7 the night before and we left and I didn't get to sleep. All I have to say is, I won't do that again. Magic Kingdom was dressed up for Halloween. This is our favorite holiday, so I thought it looked beautiful. I wasn't overly impressed with MGM anymore. That whole back area, that is supposed to look like a city, is such wasted space. We walked the whole length and didn't see ANYONE!! The only reason we will be going back there again is for the Rockin Roller Coaster and Tower of Terror. And sadly, we didn't stay long enough to see Fantasmic, so I still haven't seen it. 
Lexie was at her dad's so I just took Ireland...so get ready for too much Ireland....













That little speck at the bottom is Ireland...LOL





We were NOT impressed at Toy Story at ALL!!! We waited an hour and a half....and were totally disappointed. It might have been better if we didn't have such a long wait.


----------



## poohnpigletCA

I tried to get some good pictures of the kids. But, well you know how that goes.





Silly faces This is their coordinating Ariel outfits. 





Taking pictures of her Belle winter dress she ran upstairs to get something. Why gold Mickey ear of course.  





Who is going to tell her that the Mickey ears don't go with the Belle dress?





Bo Peep was too busy swishing her skirt to take pictures.





Here is the dress with the cape. Do you know the princess??


----------



## Clared

poohnpigletCA said:


> I tried to get some good pictures of the kids. But, well you know how that goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bo Peep was too busy swishing her skirt to take pictures.



This is beautiful (well they all are but this is my favourite!)


----------



## CastleCreations

poohnpigletCA said:


> Who is going to tell her that the Mickey ears don't go with the Belle dress?



The girls look really cute! I actually like the Mickey ears with the dress...


----------



## tadamom

poohnpigletCA said:


> Here is the dress with the cape. Do you know the princess??



Is she Aurora in her Winter attire?


----------



## Tinka_Belle

poohnpigletCA said:


> I tried to get some good pictures of the kids. But, well you know how that goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly faces This is their coordinating Ariel outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking pictures of her Belle winter dress she ran upstairs to get something. Why gold Mickey ear of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is going to tell her that the Mickey ears don't go with the Belle dress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bo Peep was too busy swishing her skirt to take pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the dress with the cape. Do you know the princess??


I love the outfits they are just too cute. I think the last princess is Sleeping Beauty.


----------



## princessmom29

sahm1000 said:


> I have a question for everyone that has the Singer serger from Wal-Mart.  How hard is it to figure out?  I have wanted a serger but haven't saved up much money for it but I think I could swing spending that amount on that one.  Or should I wait and save my pennies and buy a better/more expensive one?  I REALLY want the insides of my clothes to look as nice as the outsides do and I hate spending so much time zig-zagging each piece of fabric before I sew everything together and then zig-zagging again after I do a seam.



I have the singer serger form walmart, and I think it is really easy to use. It has a color coded diagram that shows how to thread it. This makes it really easy, and it comes with a DVD that shows someone actually threading it. I love it and it has been really reliable. I even figured out the rolled edge hem pretty easily. The directions in the manual are really clear, and it is easy to adjust. For me, it is better than the expensive ones b/c it is simpler to thread and adjust.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

princessmom29 said:


> I have the singer serger form walmart, and I think it is really easy to use. It has a color coded diagram that shows how to thread it. This makes it really easy, and it comes with a DVD that shows someone actually threading it. I love it and it has been really reliable. I even figured out the rolled edge hem pretty easily. The directions in the manual are really clear, and it is easy to adjust. For me, it is better than the expensive ones b/c it is simpler to thread and adjust.


Thanks for that information. I have been looking at the same machine. I'm very happy to hear so many good reviews on the machine. I think I found my Christmas present.


----------



## teresajoy

minnie2 said:


> Not sure if he has moves but he is defiantly a ham who love attention!  A few weeks ago he was at this bday party for one of his friend and he was the only boy.  So he litterly went in the middle of the living room and starting singing that funky song' You got to move it move it'  Then had this little funny dance to go with it it was hysterical!
> :


That must have been so cute!!!!!!



poohnpigletCA said:


> I tried to get some good pictures of the kids. But, well you know how that goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the dress with the cape. Do you know the princess??



The first time you posted this, I kept thinking "Belle" but, I talked myself out of it!!! But, it IS *Belle*, isn't it!!! The dress she wears when she and the beast are outside and he feeds the birds out of his hand, right???


----------



## poohnpigletCA

teresajoy said:


> That must have been so cute!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The first time you posted this, I kept thinking "Belle" but, I talked myself out of it!!! But, it IS *Belle*, isn't it!!! The dress she wears when she and the beast are outside and he feeds the birds out of his hand, right???



You are right!


----------



## teresajoy

poohnpigletCA said:


> You are right!




YAY ME!!!!      It is gorgeous!! I love all the outfits!!!! Such talent.


----------



## aimeeg

poohnpigletCA said:


> I tried to get some good pictures of the kids. But, well you know how that goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly faces This is their coordinating Ariel outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking pictures of her Belle winter dress she ran upstairs to get something. Why gold Mickey ear of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is going to tell her that the Mickey ears don't go with the Belle dress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bo Peep was too busy swishing her skirt to take pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the dress with the cape. Do you know the princess??



I know.  It's Belle. She is my DD's favorite princess. I made her the Belle Christmas dress last year. She wore it so much OMG it is a mess now. Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## sahm1000

princessmom29 said:


> I have the singer serger form walmart, and I think it is really easy to use. It has a color coded diagram that shows how to thread it. This makes it really easy, and it comes with a DVD that shows someone actually threading it. I love it and it has been really reliable. I even figured out the rolled edge hem pretty easily. The directions in the manual are really clear, and it is easy to adjust. For me, it is better than the expensive ones b/c it is simpler to thread and adjust.




Okay, all of the positive reviews of the machine make me think I'm going to buy it this week while my DH is out of town  !  Serves him right for being gone 5 days and going to Hooters (are you kidding me?  Hooters?) today with friends/neighbors to watch the Cowboy game and leaving all of the kids with me!


----------



## sahm1000

Is there a reason why nobody has been on lately?  Where is everybody?


----------



## LouiesMama

I'm semi-here - LOL!  Today I'm doing the dreaded "leg charts" for the skort eBook  .  Calgon, take me away!!!


----------



## jham

I'm sort of here.  We had our best boutique yet this weekend.   I think we've found our niche!  I also found a great photographer willing to do a trade so now I have a bunch of stuff I need to make for her and she is going to take my kids' pics!  I'm so excited!  But I have so much work to do!  Jen met "patchwork kids" from YCMT!  She spotted a wrap dress I had made and asked Jen where we get our patterns!  I'm so sad I wasn't there!  She wrote/designed the tween flared skirt and the little girl wrap skirt among others.     Jen told me she felt kind of bad afterword because she raved so much about Carla  we love patchwork kids too!  I just don't know her name!  BUT, I think she will be a vendor at the November boutique we do with this same group (called "Oh Sweet Sadie!") so hopefully I will get to meet her!  It's like having a celebrity spot YOU


----------



## fairygoodmother

teresajoy said:


> YAY ME!!!!



Yay you!  She's not wearing the hood in her pictures, but believe it or not, I made that cape out of burgundy doeskin and a CHRISTMAS TREE SKIRT that I got on sale at the end of the season last year for, like, $3.00 at Target.  I had no idea at the time why I was purchasing it. I just thought maybe I would use it sometime.   I think that the top of the cape is too long - it doesn't show enough of the dress...oh well, next time I'll just have to do better.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

fairygoodmother said:


> Yay you!  She's not wearing the hood in her pictures, but believe it or not, I made that cape out of burgundy doeskin and a CHRISTMAS TREE SKIRT that I got on sale at the end of the season last year for, like, $3.00 at Target.  I had no idea at the time why I was purchasing it. I just thought maybe I would use it sometime.   I think that the top of the cape is too long - it doesn't show enough of the dress...oh well, next time I'll just have to do better.




DO better???  Are you nuts????  (And I mean that in a loving way!).  Those dresses are perfect   And you made the cape out of a tree skirt????


----------



## Tanzanite

Wow you are amazing Fairy Godmother so creative. Cant wait to see Disney pictures.


----------



## fairygoodmother

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> DO better???  Are you nuts????  (And I mean that in a loving way!).  Those dresses are perfect   And you made the cape out of a tree skirt????



Just the top/hood part.  And the fur around the bottom.  But don't you agree that it should be shorter to show more of the bodice of the dress?  Look at Belle here:


----------



## t-beri

mrsmiller said:


> Thank you all for your kind words and prayers
> it means a lot to me!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> i am working on an Alice in Wonderland outfit and it is amazing how many different version to the same dress, the clip arts that I found either have a blue collar or a white collar ; so if any one has a picture of Alice taken in the parks could you post a picture for me to see?
> this is what i came out with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have this version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA
> 
> I do not remember who posted the question but a while back someone asked about skorts, I believe the person who posted asked about the waist being too thick, once again this is from a person that is not a professional, but when I do skorts I do a  separate waist piece , and attach it(sew it) to both the skirt and shorts that way is not too bulky(hope this helps)
> 
> 
> Linnette





kstgelais4 said:


> Hey ladies! I have been MIA for a bit because we are ripping the roof off our house and putting an addition on! We had no computer for a week, so I am trying to catch up and see what you ladies have been whipping up!
> I missed you all!



This is an area of disturbance for me.  The Alice at Disney DOES have a white collar and white cuffs on her sleeves but Alice in the cartoon does NOT






I don't know WHY they decided to change it for the costume but it IRKS me!



LouiesMama said:


> I'm semi-here - LOL!  Today I'm doing the dreaded "leg charts" for the skort eBook  .  Calgon, take me away!!!



If it makes you feel better Carla, I LOVE the leg charts. They make my life so much easier and I don't have to deal w/ all the math 

BTW...I guessed Belle too.  IMMEDIATELY I thought it was Belle!!  Great job! 

Steph has graciously agreed to give me a hand w/ some mickey head appliques, hopefully I'll learn a lot and feel better doing them on my own.
..t.


----------



## t-beri

HMMM, that didn't work out the way I planned it.





There...that's better.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

fairygoodmother said:


> Just the top/hood part.  And the fur around the bottom.  But don't you agree that it should be shorter to show more of the bodice of the dress?  Look at Belle here:



i knew exactly what it was and was going to say it's the snowball scene belle dress but everyone had already answered when I got on.  Personally, I think the cape makes it identifiable at Belle.  Without the cape, she'll be mistaken for Sleeping Beauty.  So I definately don't think you need to shorten it.  Just IMO!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Mrs Miller

Alice in the parks has a white collar just to add to your confusion


----------



## twob4him

Wow I just love all of those great outfits! The Belle one is sooo original!  

I didn't get one moment to sew this weekend! Why you ask??? Well, Saturday was a continuation of Devon's birthday weekend. We went up to the boardwalk for an Ice Cream Eating Contest.....
















Then everyone rode the Go-Carts:











Then today, Sunday, was Devon's birthday party at our house. The weather was very humid but fortunately it didn't rain! Originally Devon was going to wear Michelle's outfit she made (Twins & 2more) but when we tried it on today it was too small. Yikes! So she ended up wearing Brooklyn's halloween costume for the day. It was such a blast...we played games and ate lots. The only downer was the pony ride guy didn't show up.  So here are some pics from it....











Playing Hot Megaphone (hot potato):





The cake:










Pinata:





Opening presents:










Winning golden tickets for Troy's basketball game (to be redemmed for a goodie bag!):





General mayhem and fun!






Thanks for coming along.....Please help yourself to  birthday cake! We are all caked out here!


----------



## t-beri

Cathy YOU are such a great mom!!  Can I be your kid???


----------



## princessmom29

I know this is OT, but I just had to share with you guys. I think that we have found the perfect school for DD for K5 next year. I found a local christian school that is affordable with a great program which is a modified version of what she is in now and it is small but not too small. About 350 kids K-8 There are 3 K5 classes. I met the principal on Friday and so far I am really impressed. I hung around during dismissal time and just kind of watched the interactions and everything I saw was really positive and comforting. We will be going to open house in Jan. and if we are still happy it is a go. I have talked to lots of parents of kids who are or have been there and heard nothing but good things. We have really been struggling with rather to bite the bullet and pay an arm and a leg to send her to a good private school, or go with the public school which is not a bad school, but it is a rural school and gets aq lot of kids who have not been in a preK, so she would be basically redoing what she is learning this year in K4.


----------



## CampbellScot

twob4him said:


> Wow I just love all of those great outfits! The Belle one is sooo original!
> 
> I didn't get one moment to sew this weekend! Why you ask??? Well, Saturday was a continuation of Devon's birthday weekend. We went up to the boardwalk for an Ice Cream Eating Contest.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then everyone rode the Go-Carts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then today, Sunday, was Devon's birthday party at our house. The weather was very humid but fortunately it didn't rain! Originally Devon was going to wear Michelle's outfit she made (Twins & 2more) but when we tried it on today it was too small. Yikes! So she ended up wearing Brooklyn's halloween costume for the day. It was such a blast...we played games and ate lots. The only downer was the pony ride guy didn't show up.  So here are some pics from it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing Hot Megaphone (hot potato):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinata:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opening presents:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winning golden tickets for Troy's basketball game (to be redemmed for a goodie bag!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General mayhem and fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for coming along.....Please help yourself to  birthday cake! We are all caked out here!



What a FUN birthday!! I'm so glad y'all didn't get rain! We got POURED on up North! That cake was FABULOUS!! I'm with T-beri...can I be your kid?!

your daughters are lovely!!!!


----------



## jessica52877

wow! I agree with T, can I be your kid Cathy?

Ok, HELP someone! I need a pair of 2T overalls and now suddenly NO ONE carries them. I ordered a pair off ebay NWT and got them yesterday only find the tag read 24 months! NOT 2T and they are way smaller then a pair of 24 months I have here already! 

Any suggestions as to where to find them? I have hit the mall already, every single stinkin store!


----------



## princessmom29

jessica52877 said:


> wow! I agree with T, can I be your kid Cathy?
> 
> Ok, HELP someone! I need a pair of 2T overalls and now suddenly NO ONE carries them. I ordered a pair off ebay NWT and got them yesterday only find the tag read 24 months! NOT 2T and they are way smaller then a pair of 24 months I have here already!
> 
> Any suggestions as to where to find them? I have hit the mall already, every single stinkin store!



Amazon has some in az darker denim


----------



## disneylovinfamily

jessica52877 said:


> wow! I agree with T, can I be your kid Cathy?
> 
> Ok, HELP someone! I need a pair of 2T overalls and now suddenly NO ONE carries them. I ordered a pair off ebay NWT and got them yesterday only find the tag read 24 months! NOT 2T and they are way smaller then a pair of 24 months I have here already!
> 
> Any suggestions as to where to find them? I have hit the mall already, every single stinkin store!



I have had this same problem this year!  Do you have an osh kosh outlet near you?  That is where I got mine for an order a few weeks ago.  If you need me to let me know and maybe i can swing a trip to the outlets this week for you (it is like a 30 minute drive).  I am trying to get ready for DH's homecoming but if you need me to, I can run up there for you---just send me a pm


----------



## tadamom

jessica52877 said:


> wow! I agree with T, can I be your kid Cathy?
> 
> Ok, HELP someone! I need a pair of 2T overalls and now suddenly NO ONE carries them. I ordered a pair off ebay NWT and got them yesterday only find the tag read 24 months! NOT 2T and they are way smaller then a pair of 24 months I have here already!
> 
> Any suggestions as to where to find them? I have hit the mall already, every single stinkin store!



Jessica...not sure if you want to go this route but the Goodwill Store in Sandy Springs had some a few weeks ago.  They are used and I think they were between $1-$3.


----------



## jessica52877

princessmom29 said:


> Amazon has some in az darker denim



Amazon completely scares me! Every time I order something, whether coming directly from them or from someone else it seems to be an issue! Has anyone ever had a good experience with amazon?



disneylovinfamily said:


> I have had this same problem this year!  Do you have an osh kosh outlet near you?  That is where I got mine for an order a few weeks ago.  If you need me to let me know and maybe i can swing a trip to the outlets this week for you (it is like a 30 minute drive).  I am trying to get ready for DH's homecoming but if you need me to, I can run up there for you---just send me a pm



I plan on hitting it saturday. I hate to drive all the way there but that was my last resort. I got one on both sides of me, about 45 minutes to either so atleast I can check them. I was hoping to be able to order them online, but no such luck.



tadamom said:


> Jessica...not sure if you want to go this route but the Goodwill Store in Sandy Springs had some a few weeks ago.  They are used and I think they were between $1-$3.



Thanks! The mom said I could use used ones but I hate to do that! I know, most look brand new atleast.


----------



## Elvis33

Hi all, Here are a few things I've been working on. The monkey dress is my first attempt at the hoodie from the Farbenmix Olivia dress. DD loves that monkey fabric, but it was really too thin to make anything out of. She is thrilled with the top, but I have some tweaking to do to the fit.








Here is a HSM Vida dress. That HSM fabric was $4.00 at Walmart, but the colors were so odd, that to match them I ended up paying $9.00 a yard at the quilt shop for the batiks!  DD doesn't really love the style of the Vida, I bet she'll only wear it once.


----------



## twob4him

jham said:


> I'm sort of here.  We had our best boutique yet this weekend.   I think we've found our niche!  I also found a great photographer willing to do a trade so now I have a bunch of stuff I need to make for her and she is going to take my kids' pics!  I'm so excited!  But I have so much work to do!  Jen met "patchwork kids" from YCMT!  She spotted a wrap dress I had made and asked Jen where we get our patterns!  I'm so sad I wasn't there!  She wrote/designed the tween flared skirt and the little girl wrap skirt among others.     Jen told me she felt kind of bad afterword because she raved so much about Carla  we love patchwork kids too!  I just don't know her name!  BUT, I think she will be a vendor at the November boutique we do with this same group (called "Oh Sweet Sadie!") so hopefully I will get to meet her!  It's like having a celebrity spot YOU


Jammy that is great news! Sounds like lots of sewing!  



CastleCreations said:


> Good morning everyone. Ireland and I went to Magic Kindgom and MGM yesterday. It was warm, but not overly hot. We had a good day...I wasn't my usual self, because I worked 11-7 the night before and we left and I didn't get to sleep. All I have to say is, I won't do that again. Magic Kingdom was dressed up for Halloween. This is our favorite holiday, so I thought it looked beautiful. I wasn't overly impressed with MGM anymore. That whole back area, that is supposed to look like a city, is such wasted space. We walked the whole length and didn't see ANYONE!! The only reason we will be going back there again is for the Rockin Roller Coaster and Tower of Terror. And sadly, we didn't stay long enough to see Fantasmic, so I still haven't seen it.
> Lexie was at her dad's so I just took Ireland...so get ready for too much Ireland....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That little speck at the bottom is Ireland...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were NOT impressed at Toy Story at ALL!!! We waited an hour and a half....and were totally disappointed. It might have been better if we didn't have such a long wait.



Wow thanks for the mini TR! I love the dress and the pics are just great! Sorry about the wait at TS. Guess the FP were all gone huh? Hopefully by Nov 2009 the line will have died down a bit for it. MK is my fav park.....and I have not made it to HS yet.



Thanks T and Miss Cammie and Jessica! Sure you can come be my kids!!!! It would be like a big slumber party every night!!!    So what do you all want for your birthdays??????


----------



## princessmom29

jessica52877 said:


> Amazon completely scares me! Every time I order something, whether coming directly from them or from someone else it seems to be an issue! Has anyone ever had a good experience with amazon?
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on hitting it saturday. I hate to drive all the way there but that was my last resort. I got one on both sides of me, about 45 minutes to either so atleast I can check them. I was hoping to be able to order them online, but no such luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! The mom said I could use used ones but I hate to do that! I know, most look brand new atleast.



I have always had good experiences with amazon. I mostly order books, video games ect.


----------



## Tracie

Well I am not a dsboutiquer(psst.....I can't sew) but I can iron on, so I wanted to post my Big Give family shirts for the Bowen family (twinmom).

Thanks for letting me be a part of something special, I will get the shirts for Hank's family adventure done tomorrow.

thanks again,
Tracie


----------



## teresajoy

LouiesMama said:


> I'm semi-here - LOL!  Today I'm doing the dreaded "leg charts" for the skort eBook  .  Calgon, take me away!!!



Dare I hope that you are almost finished with the pattern???? 



jham said:


> I'm sort of here.  We had our best boutique yet this weekend.   I think we've found our niche!  I also found a great photographer willing to do a trade so now I have a bunch of stuff I need to make for her and she is going to take my kids' pics!  I'm so excited!  But I have so much work to do!  Jen met "patchwork kids" from YCMT!  She spotted a wrap dress I had made and asked Jen where we get our patterns!  I'm so sad I wasn't there!  She wrote/designed the tween flared skirt and the little girl wrap skirt among others.     Jen told me she felt kind of bad afterword because she raved so much about Carla  we love patchwork kids too!  I just don't know her name!  BUT, I think she will be a vendor at the November boutique we do with this same group (called "Oh Sweet Sadie!") so hopefully I will get to meet her!  It's like having a celebrity spot YOU



I'm so glad things went so well for you!!!! That's exciting that Patchwork Kids spotted you guys!!! I love her tween skirt pattern!  



fairygoodmother said:


> Yay you!  She's not wearing the hood in her pictures, but believe it or not, I made that cape out of burgundy doeskin and a CHRISTMAS TREE SKIRT that I got on sale at the end of the season last year for, like, $3.00 at Target.  I had no idea at the time why I was purchasing it. I just thought maybe I would use it sometime.   I think that the top of the cape is too long - it doesn't show enough of the dress...oh well, next time I'll just have to do better.



WOW! That is really resourceful of you!!! I looked around Walmart for cheap curtains today, but didn't find anything. I did find a gorgeous white heavy satiny type material with white embroidered flowers on it, for $2.50 a yard, but I didn't buy any. Now, I'm wishing I had. But, really, it's probably best i didn't!  


fairygoodmother said:


> Just the top/hood part.  And the fur around the bottom.  But don't you agree that it should be shorter to show more of the bodice of the dress?  Look at Belle here:



You could see the dress better if it was shorter, but I do think it looks fine the way it is. It's so pretty. 




t-beri said:


> HMMM, that didn't work out the way I planned it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There...that's better.



That bothers ME too! And her apron in the parks looks NOTHING like it does in the movie! 



Elvis33 said:


> Hi all, Here are a few things I've been working on. The monkey dress is my first attempt at the hoodie from the Farbenmix Olivia dress. DD loves that monkey fabric, but it was really too thin to make anything out of. She is thrilled with the top, but I have some tweaking to do to the fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dress. That HSM fabric was $4.00 at Walmart, but the colors were so odd, that to match them I ended up paying $9.00 a yard at the quilt shop for the batiks!  DD doesn't really love the style of the Vida, I bet she'll only wear it once.


Great job, such cute outfits! 


Tracie said:


> Well I am not a dsboutiquer(psst.....I can't sew) but I can iron on, so I wanted to post my Big Give family shirts for the Bowen family (twinmom).
> 
> Thanks for letting me be a part of something special, I will get the shirts for Hank's family adventure done tomorrow.
> 
> thanks again,
> Tracie



You don't have to sew to be a disboutiquer!!! You just have to love custom clothes, or just love to chat with us! 

The shirts turned out so cute!!


----------



## Stephres

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Thanks Steph!  I did a quick search on  and didn't find anything I loved.  Got to go search again.  My issue that it's COLD here.  I either need a jumper that I can add a shirt and tights underneath or something is made long sleeved.  There are some pillowcase styles but that might be too thin for December!  Thanks again.



Oh, maybe try etsy? I think Elisa made a jumper if I remember right. I wish it was cold (or not as hot) here!



Jajone said:


>



I have made those shorts half a dozen times for my son. Very easy pattern.

Your coasters and purses are so cute! My favorite is the coffee one; you did a great job on all of them!



kstgelais4 said:


> Hey ladies! I have been MIA for a bit because we are ripping the roof off our house and putting an addition on! We had no computer for a week, so I am trying to catch up and see what you ladies have been whipping up!
> I missed you all!



Wow, that is exciting! Welcome back!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Thanks for all the ideas and suggestions everyone!
> 
> I *think* I am going to make a patchwork twirl skirt in pink and black. Black t-shirt with a crown applique. I am going to add some sparkle with some rhinestones and sequins.  She can wear her petti under it with some leggings and some black boots.  Sort of Hannah Montana-ish.
> 
> Of course accessorize with bracelets, necklaces, and pink sparkle sunglasses.
> 
> I don't think I am going to tempt the boa thing though. I am sure all the girls will want to wear it around their neck. I *ahem* have taken care of a pesky problem, and do not want to tempt fate. So.... NO BOA FOR YOU! (Said in my best soup nazi voice )



No boa?  Completely understand: I am sure she will look absolutely fabulous!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Hi everyone - we just got back on Thursday - I was so excited becaused a ton of people loved Joci's Minnie dress that I made and someone even asked where I bought it! DH suprised me and we biought DVC at AKL! I am already making dresses in my head for next year!



How very cool! I love when people compliment clothes I have made. Can't wait to see the pictures!



teresajoy said:


> You guys are making me cracky up!!!! Thank you!!! I had a terrible, horrible, no good, very bad day, and you guys made me laugh and feel better!
> 
> I'm with Steph though, I really can't stand Ruby!!! That annoying patronizing voice she just bugs me!



Why did dear sweet Teresa have a terrible, horrible, no good, very bad day? That is not right!

I think little Max would not be as annoying if someone listened to him once in a while!



CastleCreations said:


>



She looks gorgeous! Why didn't you like Toy Story? Is it similar to the buzz ride?



poohnpigletCA said:


>



Wow, that Bo Peep dress is to die for. Just so detailed and perfect.

And _I_ knew that was Belle in her feeding the birds and throwing snowballs dress, but I was too late. That is my husband's favorite Disney movie.



LouiesMama said:


> I'm semi-here - LOL!  Today I'm doing the dreaded "leg charts" for the skort eBook  .  Calgon, take me away!!!



Oh, it's so worth it! Can't wait to see the new book: you are awesome!

How is Louie? Did you make him some Handy Manny pants?



jham said:


> I'm sort of here.  We had our best boutique yet this weekend.   I think we've found our niche!  I also found a great photographer willing to do a trade so now I have a bunch of stuff I need to make for her and she is going to take my kids' pics!  I'm so excited!  But I have so much work to do!  Jen met "patchwork kids" from YCMT!  She spotted a wrap dress I had made and asked Jen where we get our patterns!  I'm so sad I wasn't there!  She wrote/designed the tween flared skirt and the little girl wrap skirt among others.     Jen told me she felt kind of bad afterword because she raved so much about Carla  we love patchwork kids too!  I just don't know her name!  BUT, I think she will be a vendor at the November boutique we do with this same group (called "Oh Sweet Sadie!") so hopefully I will get to meet her!  It's like having a celebrity spot YOU



That is awesome! How funny that Jen was raving about Carla to the other writer. You two are going to be famous!



twob4him said:


>



Devon looks like she had an awesome day! She is so cute; I want to just pinch her little cheeks!

I wanna be your kid too! Or at least be able to send mine over to you for their birthday parties. I can't stand doing them and I do such a lame job!



princessmom29 said:


> I know this is OT, but I just had to share with you guys. I think that we have found the perfect school for DD for K5 next year. I found a local christian school that is affordable with a great program which is a modified version of what she is in now and it is small but not too small. About 350 kids K-8 There are 3 K5 classes. I met the principal on Friday and so far I am really impressed. I hung around during dismissal time and just kind of watched the interactions and everything I saw was really positive and comforting. We will be going to open house in Jan. and if we are still happy it is a go. I have talked to lots of parents of kids who are or have been there and heard nothing but good things. We have really been struggling with rather to bite the bullet and pay an arm and a leg to send her to a good private school, or go with the public school which is not a bad school, but it is a rural school and gets aq lot of kids who have not been in a preK, so she would be basically redoing what she is learning this year in K4.



That sounds like great news. I hope it all works out. Affordable is good!  



jessica52877 said:


> Ok, HELP someone! I need a pair of 2T overalls and now suddenly NO ONE carries them. I ordered a pair off ebay NWT and got them yesterday only find the tag read 24 months! NOT 2T and they are way smaller then a pair of 24 months I have here already!



Did you look at Old Navy? Do you want me to check there for you?



Elvis33 said:


>



Love your olivia: the monkeys are so cute! I hope she changes her mind about the HSM vida: if not, I know a six year old who can take it off your hands...



Tracie said:


>



You are most certainly a disboutiquer Tracie! You posted, didn't you? I think your shirts look great and I bet the family will be thrilled. They are absolutely adorable.


----------



## teresajoy

Stephres said:


> Why did dear sweet Teresa have a terrible, horrible, no good, very bad day? That is not right!
> 
> I think little Max would not be as annoying if someone listened to him once in a while!.



I had a run in with a crazy raving lunatic at a graduation party yesterday. She apologized to me today, but the woman has some SERIOUS mental issues.  I felt the need to tell my kids, especially Lydia to stay away from her. She's a special kind of crazy.  

Poor little Max.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Tracie said:


> Well I am not a dsboutiquer(psst.....I can't sew) but I can iron on, so I wanted to post my Big Give family shirts for the Bowen family (twinmom).
> 
> Thanks for letting me be a part of something special, I will get the shirts for Hank's family adventure done tomorrow.
> 
> thanks again,
> Tracie



Tracie- first these look so cute!!  Great job...I am not good at iron ons, so I am jealous!

Second---I saw you were in Mineral Wells and got excited!  My Dad went to flight school there before he went to Vietnam.  Many years ago, I was 15 or 16, now I'm 30 somehthing, we went to Mineral Wells for a reunion.  It was great!!!  I love it there!  The town threw the group a BBQ for the pilots...very VERY emotional moments..even saw Dad cry, he never does!  Anyway...long story to say I was excited to see where you were from!


----------



## Tracie

Well what a small world!  The base is closed now, but the national guard still trains on some of it and alot of the buildings have been preserved as a tribute to the men who trained here.

I was excited too!  So happy someone knows where are little town is!

Tracie


----------



## sahm1000

twob4him said:


> Wow I just love all of those great outfits! The Belle one is sooo original!
> 
> I didn't get one moment to sew this weekend! Why you ask??? Well, Saturday was a continuation of Devon's birthday weekend. We went up to the boardwalk for an Ice Cream Eating Contest.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then everyone rode the Go-Carts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then today, Sunday, was Devon's birthday party at our house. The weather was very humid but fortunately it didn't rain! Originally Devon was going to wear Michelle's outfit she made (Twins & 2more) but when we tried it on today it was too small. Yikes! So she ended up wearing Brooklyn's halloween costume for the day. It was such a blast...we played games and ate lots. The only downer was the pony ride guy didn't show up.  So here are some pics from it....
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for coming along.....Please help yourself to  birthday cake! We are all caked out here!



The pony ride guy didn't show up?  Oh, I'd be so upset about something like this!  It looks like there was plenty to do though and that everyone had a great time!



Elvis33 said:


> Hi all, Here are a few things I've been working on. The monkey dress is my first attempt at the hoodie from the Farbenmix Olivia dress. DD loves that monkey fabric, but it was really too thin to make anything out of. She is thrilled with the top, but I have some tweaking to do to the fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a HSM Vida dress. That HSM fabric was $4.00 at Walmart, but the colors were so odd, that to match them I ended up paying $9.00 a yard at the quilt shop for the batiks!  DD doesn't really love the style of the Vida, I bet she'll only wear it once.



Cute outfits!  Love the Vida!  Why didn't your daughter like it?  It looks perfect!  I cannot wait for my pattern to get here.  I ordered it on Monday from Banberry Place and it didn't ship until Thursday ~ which irks me.  I hate slow shippers and since they are in Texas I should have had it a day later since it's not going far.  


How hard is it to work with knit fabric?  I've never tried it but I am very scared of it!  Are there any tips you, or anyone else would care to share?


teresajoy said:


> I had a run in with a crazy raving lunatic at a graduation party yesterday. She apologized to me today, but the woman has some SERIOUS mental issues.  I felt the need to tell my kids, especially Lydia to stay away from her. She's a special kind of crazy.



A Special Kind Of Crazy!  You are making me laugh even though I'm sure it's not funny!  It just sounds funny!


----------



## teresajoy

sahm1000 said:


> A Special Kind Of Crazy!  You are making me laugh even though I'm sure it's not funny!  It just sounds funny!


I thought it did too.  Sometimes you just gotta laugh or you'd be crying! I prefer to laugh.


----------



## I~heart~Mickey

Guess what??? I made my first tutu! I am making them for Christmas presents for some friends dd's. Here is a pic! I have a little more to do but just wanted to share.


----------



## I~heart~Mickey

[/IMG]

It is a little long but I still think it is cute!


----------



## danicaw

princessmom29 said:


> I know this is OT, but I just had to share with you guys. I think that we have found the perfect school for DD for K5 next year. I found a local christian school that is affordable with a great program which is a modified version of what she is in now and it is small but not too small. About 350 kids K-8 There are 3 K5 classes. I met the principal on Friday and so far I am really impressed. I hung around during dismissal time and just kind of watched the interactions and everything I saw was really positive and comforting. We will be going to open house in Jan. and if we are still happy it is a go. I have talked to lots of parents of kids who are or have been there and heard nothing but good things. We have really been struggling with rather to bite the bullet and pay an arm and a leg to send her to a good private school, or go with the public school which is not a bad school, but it is a rural school and gets aq lot of kids who have not been in a preK, so she would be basically redoing what she is learning this year in K4.



Congrats. Finding the right school is such a good feeling!



jessica52877 said:


> Amazon completely scares me! Every time I order something, whether coming directly from them or from someone else it seems to be an issue! Has anyone ever had a good experience with amazon?\



Sorry you have had issues with Amazon. We are big time Amazon orderers.... is that a word? If you type an "A" in the address line on my web browser Amazon automatically fills in   I have had issues with things a couple of times. But I have been pleased with the return/refund policy and have had far more good than bad experiences. 

I fear I am becoming addicted to embellishing things. 
Between embroidering Disney characters on every t-shirt in the house (sorry Hubby) and hot fix rhinestones (ohh, I love these) I may be a lost cause. 
Today I found the rhinestone candy corn motif I was looking for and I can't wait to iron them on to DD shirt. Both her school and DS's school are doing very low key halloween activities. So we are going with themed outfits instead of costumes. And I took the no-sewing route, a pair of candy print pants from Target and a t-shirt with candy corn bling!

Ok, now to tidy up the house and finish the  ....can you ever really finish the laundry?


----------



## disneymommieof2

Ok I was WAY over the image limit so I had to cut alot of the cute things out of my obnoxiously long catch-up multi quote..... 


livndisney said:


> I had to laugh when Morgan requested this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Excuse the boy doll in the FG cape, I grabbed the first doll I saw LOL)


Morgan looks adorable!! Has the fairy godmother seen that yet? I bet she doesn't get very many look a likes!! 


twob4him said:


> Thank you all so much for Devon's Happy Birthday wishes.....she loved seeing them Here are some pics from her school party...she was a Fairy Island Barbie Princess!!!


What fun parties devon had!!! And a face full of ice cream too! That looks like fun too!! Isn't it so sad when you put on a beloved outfit and it doesn't fit anymore  They just grow to fast!!


Jajone said:


> I also made these purses for my kids Godmothers and teachers. 5 total, so I don't think I'll be making anymore for a while. Some have coin purses and some have wipes cases to match (they each have new babies). The purse pattern was free on TCMT and was very easy, but simple (no pockets).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because my DS broke my clothespin holder last weekend, I threw together 2 of these using scraps. They still need buttons though.


I love all your projects!! Christmas is just around the corner isn't it!!  Great Idea for the clothes pin holder!! 


minnie2 said:


> Get ready for too many Kyle's!
> He wanted to show his karate moves since he had his new karate pants on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is not that flexible so he had to hold on the the computer chair!  LOL


Kyle looks like he LOVES it!! That reminds me- I made like 5 pairs of pj pants that I still have to add elastic too! hmmm maybe I'll get to that this week....  


poohnpigletCA said:


> So excited our trip is next week.
> Back of cute Minnie dress. I lifted up the dress so that you could see the under dress. Cute button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel.
> So she is on her way over right now. More goodies on the way. I swear she must not have slept last night.


They are all really awesome!! The kids are going to look so great!!


CastleCreations said:


> That little speck at the bottom is Ireland...LOL
> We were NOT impressed at Toy Story at ALL!!! We waited an hour and a half....and were totally disappointed. It might have been better if we didn't have such a long wait.


Looks like a fun day!! Sorry about the TS ride!! what a bummer!! Was the waiting area interesting at least?


poohnpigletCA said:


> I tried to get some good pictures of the kids. But, well you know how that goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly faces This is their coordinating Ariel outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking pictures of her Belle winter dress she ran upstairs to get something. Why gold Mickey ear of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is going to tell her that the Mickey ears don't go with the Belle dress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bo Peep was too busy swishing her skirt to take pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the dress with the cape. Do you know the princess??


Even better on..... Love it ALL! You might be seeing another bo peep- I thnk that is what sophia will be for halloween, we're going for a Toy story theme. Brother will be woody and cousin will be buzz. 


jham said:


> I'm sort of here.  We had our best boutique yet this weekend. I think we've found our niche!  I also found a great photographer willing to do a trade so now I have a bunch of stuff I need to make for her and she is going to take my kids' pics!  I'm so excited!  But I have so much work to do!  Jen met "patchwork kids" from YCMT!  She spotted a wrap dress I had made and asked Jen where we get our patterns!  I'm so sad I wasn't there!  She wrote/designed the tween flared skirt and the little girl wrap skirt among others. Jen told me she felt kind of bad afterword because she raved so much about Carla we love patchwork kids too!  I just don't know her name!  BUT, I think she will be a vendor at the November boutique we do with this same group (called "Oh Sweet Sadie!") so hopefully I will get to meet her!  It's like having a celebrity spot YOU


YAY- I'm so excited for You & Jen!! We'll be waiting to see the pictures- I'm sure they'll be perfectly dressed for them..... 


jessica52877 said:


> Ok, HELP someone! I need a pair of 2T overalls and now suddenly NO ONE carries them. I ordered a pair off ebay NWT and got them yesterday only find the tag read 24 months! NOT 2T and they are way smaller then a pair of 24 months I have here already!
> 
> Any suggestions as to where to find them? I have hit the mall already, every single stinkin store!


I bet I have a pair I can look if you want! Let me know... 


Elvis33 said:


> Hi all, Here are a few things I've been working on. The monkey dress is my first attempt at the hoodie from the Farbenmix Olivia dress. DD loves that monkey fabric, but it was really too thin to make anything out of. She is thrilled with the top, but I have some tweaking to do to the fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a HSM Vida dress. That HSM fabric was $4.00 at Walmart, but the colors were so odd, that to match them I ended up paying $9.00 a yard at the quilt shop for the batiks! DD doesn't really love the style of the Vida, I bet she'll only wear it once.


Great Job!! I love batiks!! I hope your dd falls in love with it!! 


Tracie said:


> Well I am not a dsboutiquer(psst.....I can't sew) but I can iron on, so I wanted to post my Big Give family shirts for the Bowen family (twinmom).
> 
> Thanks for letting me be a part of something special, I will get the shirts for Hank's family adventure done tomorrow.
> thanks again,
> Tracie


Looks Great!! I bet they will love them!! I wish I had taken a picture of the family shirts I did! Maybe we'll see them in the TR! They were for nicoledisneyfan 


teresajoy said:


> I had a run in with a crazy raving lunatic at a graduation party yesterday. She apologized to me today, but the woman has some SERIOUS mental issues.  I felt the need to tell my kids, especially Lydia to stay away from her. She's a special kind of crazy.
> 
> Poor little Max.


Sorry about you day!  
I think you and Steph are right about max- No one listens to him! 


teresajoy said:


> I thought it did too.  Sometimes you just gotta laugh or you'd be crying! I prefer to laugh.


You know I say that all the time! 


danicaw said:


> I fear I am becoming addicted to embellishing things.
> Between embroidering Disney characters on every t-shirt in the house (sorry Hubby) and hot fix rhinestones (ohh, I love these) I may be a lost cause.
> Today I found the rhinestone candy corn motif I was looking for and I can't wait to iron them on to DD shirt. Both her school and DS's school are doing very low key halloween activities. So we are going with themed outfits instead of costumes. And I took the no-sewing route, a pair of candy print pants from Target and a t-shirt with candy corn bling!
> 
> Ok, now to tidy up the house and finish the   ....can you ever really finish the laundry?


Nope someones always dirtying something! 
Lucas has a iron on spider shirt and that might be all the halloweenish stuff I get too! We also put on some puffy paint! We love puffy paint!! 

We had a busy weekend as usual around here! We (me & the kids) went to the renaissance festival with my parents, Sister & family and my brother. It is not my dh's thing. We had a great time! The kids rode on an elephant and a pony! And Lucas sword fought (sort of) with a guy. It was pretty entertaining! I upload pictures in the morning and take you all along. 

Almost forgot- Cambelscott- Hang in there!! We're finally done with the eye drops and amoxicillion around here. Just nose spray and claritin now. Hope you're feeling better!!


----------



## Stephres

teresajoy said:


> I had a run in with a crazy raving lunatic at a graduation party yesterday. She apologized to me today, but the woman has some SERIOUS mental issues.  I felt the need to tell my kids, especially Lydia to stay away from her. She's a special kind of crazy.



Goodness! At least she apologized to you but I can't imagine how scary that must have been. Especially when you see her enough that the kids know her and you have to tell them to stay away from her. I'm sorry!  



I~heart~Mickey said:


>



It looks prefect to me! I love the colors you picked: very fairyish!



danicaw said:


> I fear I am becoming addicted to embellishing things.
> Between embroidering Disney characters on every t-shirt in the house (sorry Hubby) and hot fix rhinestones (ohh, I love these) I may be a lost cause.
> Today I found the rhinestone candy corn motif I was looking for and I can't wait to iron them on to DD shirt. Both her school and DS's school are doing very low key halloween activities. So we are going with themed outfits instead of costumes. And I took the no-sewing route, a pair of candy print pants from Target and a t-shirt with candy corn bling!
> 
> Ok, now to tidy up the house and finish the  ....can you ever really finish the laundry?



That sounds so cute! I like embellishing things too!

And, sorry, but as soon as finish the laundry someone wets the bed or makes some kind of mess!  



disneymommieof2 said:


> We had a busy weekend as usual around here! We (me & the kids) went to the renaissance festival with my parents, Sister & family and my brother. It is not my dh's thing. We had a great time! The kids rode on an elephant and a pony! And Lucas sword fought (sort of) with a guy. It was pretty entertaining! I upload pictures in the morning and take you all along.



Sounds very cool! I have never been to one but I love looking at the pictures. 

My husband took the kids to the beach this weekend so I could go to JoAnns and sew, sew, sew! Isn't that sweet (I am not really a beach person).


----------



## kimmylaj

Tracie said:


> Well I am not a dsboutiquer(psst.....I can't sew) but I can iron on, so I wanted to post my Big Give family shirts for the Bowen family (twinmom).
> 
> Thanks for letting me be a part of something special, I will get the shirts for Hank's family adventure done tomorrow.
> 
> thanks again,
> Tracie



these are absolutely adorable, i am sure they will love them
just curious about your tag line, how did you learn your lesson?


----------



## minnie2

CastleCreations said:


> Good morning everyone. Ireland and I went to Magic Kindgom and MGM yesterday. It was warm, but not overly hot. We had a good day...I wasn't my usual self, because I worked 11-7 the night before and we left and I didn't get to sleep. All I have to say is, I won't do that again. Magic Kingdom was dressed up for Halloween. This is our favorite holiday, so I thought it looked beautiful. I wasn't overly impressed with MGM anymore. That whole back area, that is supposed to look like a city, is such wasted space. We walked the whole length and didn't see ANYONE!! The only reason we will be going back there again is for the Rockin Roller Coaster and Tower of Terror. And sadly, we didn't stay long enough to see Fantasmic, so I still haven't seen it.
> Lexie was at her dad's so I just took Ireland...so get ready for too much Ireland....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That little speck at the bottom is Ireland...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were NOT impressed at Toy Story at ALL!!! We waited an hour and a half....and were totally disappointed. It might have been better if we didn't have such a long wait.


To cute!



poohnpigletCA said:


> I tried to get some good pictures of the kids. But, well you know how that goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly faces This is their coordinating Ariel outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking pictures of her Belle winter dress she ran upstairs to get something. Why gold Mickey ear of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is going to tell her that the Mickey ears don't go with the Belle dress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bo Peep was too busy swishing her skirt to take pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the dress with the cape. Do you know the princess??


Love them all!  



jham said:


> I'm sort of here.  We had our best boutique yet this weekend.   I think we've found our niche!  I also found a great photographer willing to do a trade so now I have a bunch of stuff I need to make for her and she is going to take my kids' pics!  I'm so excited!  But I have so much work to do!  Jen met "patchwork kids" from YCMT!  She spotted a wrap dress I had made and asked Jen where we get our patterns!  I'm so sad I wasn't there!  She wrote/designed the tween flared skirt and the little girl wrap skirt among others.     Jen told me she felt kind of bad afterword because she raved so much about Carla  we love patchwork kids too!  I just don't know her name!  BUT, I think she will be a vendor at the November boutique we do with this same group (called "Oh Sweet Sadie!") so hopefully I will get to meet her!  It's like having a celebrity spot YOU


How fun!  I am so happy your sale when so well!!!!!!!


----------



## minnie2

twob4him said:


> Wow I just love all of those great outfits! The Belle one is sooo original!
> 
> I didn't get one moment to sew this weekend! Why you ask??? Well, Saturday was a continuation of Devon's birthday weekend. We went up to the boardwalk for an Ice Cream Eating Contest.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then everyone rode the Go-Carts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then today, Sunday, was Devon's birthday party at our house. The weather was very humid but fortunately it didn't rain! Originally Devon was going to wear Michelle's outfit she made (Twins & 2more) but when we tried it on today it was too small. Yikes! So she ended up wearing Brooklyn's halloween costume for the day. It was such a blast...we played games and ate lots. The only downer was the pony ride guy didn't show up.  So here are some pics from it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing Hot Megaphone (hot potato):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinata:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opening presents:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winning golden tickets for Troy's basketball game (to be redemmed for a goodie bag!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General mayhem and fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for coming along.....Please help yourself to  birthday cake! We are all caked out here!


Cathy how fun!!!!!!  i noticed you are in NJ.  What boardwalk was that at?  



princessmom29 said:


> I know this is OT, but I just had to share with you guys. I think that we have found the perfect school for DD for K5 next year. I found a local christian school that is affordable with a great program which is a modified version of what she is in now and it is small but not too small. About 350 kids K-8 There are 3 K5 classes. I met the principal on Friday and so far I am really impressed. I hung around during dismissal time and just kind of watched the interactions and everything I saw was really positive and comforting. We will be going to open house in Jan. and if we are still happy it is a go. I have talked to lots of parents of kids who are or have been there and heard nothing but good things. We have really been struggling with rather to bite the bullet and pay an arm and a leg to send her to a good private school, or go with the public school which is not a bad school, but it is a rural school and gets aq lot of kids who have not been in a preK, so she would be basically redoing what she is learning this year in K4.


Great!!!!!



jessica52877 said:


> Amazon completely scares me! Every time I order something, whether coming directly from them or from someone else it seems to be an issue! Has anyone ever had a good experience with amazon?
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on hitting it saturday. I hate to drive all the way there but that was my last resort. I got one on both sides of me, about 45 minutes to either so atleast I can check them. I was hoping to be able to order them online, but no such luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! The mom said I could use used ones but I hate to do that! I know, most look brand new atleast.


We LOVE amazon!  So much so we even have their credit card to earn amazon$$!  I have ordered a few clothes there as well as everything under the sun!


----------



## minnie2

Tracie said:


> Well I am not a dsboutiquer(psst.....I can't sew) but I can iron on, so I wanted to post my Big Give family shirts for the Bowen family (twinmom).
> 
> Thanks for letting me be a part of something special, I will get the shirts for Hank's family adventure done tomorrow.
> 
> thanks again,
> Tracie


Fabulous!






Question.

 Does that karate outfit look like pj's or do you think he could get away with wearing it as an outfit?  I go back and forth with it since he is only 6.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Tracie said:


> Well what a small world!  The base is closed now, but the national guard still trains on some of it and alot of the buildings have been preserved as a tribute to the men who trained here.
> 
> I was excited too!  So happy someone knows where are little town is!
> 
> Tracie



Oh I think it is a nice town...I'm partial to small towns!   Is the Baker Hotel still vacant?  What a landmark!  When we were there we toured the base, ate lunch there at the base, then toured MW and went to the hotel with the rotor wings. That was the year they moved the WOC rock (if you know what that is). Nothing like being 15 and seeing a bunch of grown men slightly intocicated thowing each other into the pool!   At the time, I was mortified!  Now, it is really neat to think what that town meant and still means to those guys!  We had 15 charter busses full of pilots and families...it was an interesting trip!  I enjoyed seeing where my Dad trained.  I think that was the year he really started to talk about what he went thru.  For that, your town will always remain special to me!  (I'm a hopeless Daddy's girl!)

Isn't there a museum ther now?  I know that there was talk of one but wan't sure they ever got off the ground with that.

Thanks for showing up!


----------



## Stephres

minnie2 said:


> Question.
> 
> Does that karate outfit look like pj's or do you think he could get away with wearing it as an outfit?  I go back and forth with it since he is only 6.



They look fine to me, but my son would not wear them to school. Was does Kyle think?

I had such a cranky monster this morning! She is mad because she is getting a chicken pox booster today. I even promised her McDonald's afterward and it didn't cheer her up. Not even brand new doggies helped:











I know Heather likes our neighbor's mailbox. 

She did not want her picture taken but Jacob told her if she wanted to be an internet star she needed to suck it up. He cracks me up!


----------



## karebear1

DIS BOUTIQUE MEET People:

It looks as though our February meeting for Illuminations at the patio area in England is not gonna happen. 

When I first started looking into making these arrangements, I was given a price list. Included in this price list was a menu of different dessert buffet prices and information that there was a $250.00 venue fee. The prices on the dessert buffet I thought were ok- pricey, but I thought it would be a great event for our group of people to  gather and a nice place to watch Illuminations from. My intentions were to personally pay the $250.00  venue fee so you guys wouldn't have to. If I had spilt that fees among all of you it would've added about $9.00 per person to that $27.00 original price. 

Unfortunately- things have changed since I first started looking into this.

In the process of talking to the people at WDW about our event- prices have gone up, extra fees (75.00 for set up fees) were added that were never mentioned to me in the beginning and when I left messages for the person in charge to call me  back, she did not. I don't feel very comfortable about making these arrangements with all this going on. To make a long story short- the price would probably go up to about $35.00+ per person- and that's basically for a brownie dessert buffet.  I (personally) can't justify paying  $35.00 for a brownie and a good seat for Illuminations.

I'm really disappointed this is happening, and I apologize for getting everyone's hopes up.  I thought I had all the detail I needed when I posted about it, and I obviously did not. I'm so sorry.

SO..... can we come up with another idea of where we can meet??


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

So I just wanted to check in and say HI to everyone...that has been some amazing stuff posted these last few days...I did a lot of looking...I will go back in a few to really catch up.

Thursday, Timmy and I joined Patrick on a field trip.  It was a lot of fun and Timmy was excited to go.  We went to the local park that has a petting zoo, a small reptile center and small wildlife center.  Lots of fun!
Timmy was very excited to join his big brother!





Thursday night, to brag on my other soccer player, here is Patrick at his first practice for this season.  This is his 3rd year and I think he is really starting to enjoy!





Saturday, we spent the day just hanging out with the kids.  Dh was off!  First weekend off in a while.  Our town has a RR museum and Thomas was there.  We went to see him for a little, but it was raining on and off all day!
This was taken with my phone, forgot my camera at home, 





Sunday, DH pretty much told me I had to get the sewing room a little neater.  I said I would a while back, but I AM CHEAP and did not want to spend any money to store my fabric...I mean really, what is wrong with this?






So, I left out around 1 yesterday on a mission to find a storage cabinet.  I went to Kmart, they had a few things but nothing I really liked.  Then Walmart, Big Lots, Magic Mart, and Fred's.  NOTHING!!!  So I headed back to Kmart to look again at the only options I could find.  I had a budget in mind of no more that $200.  I decided on one of the cabinets, it only had one shelf, but I figured DH could put more shelves.  But really, the cabinet looked cheap.  I was not thrilled!  Then I saw this other box with no price.  It was a small china cabinet and looked much nicer.  I asked the salesperson how much it was, she looked it up and started laughing.  I figured it was way too much.  She said "$24.99"     I said "SOLD!"  So do you want to see my cabinet?
I love a good deal!!!!! 





Thanks for reading my ramble...  HAPPY MONDAY ALL!!!!!  Back to the cleaning!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Stephres said:


> They look fine to me, but my son would not wear them to school. Was does Kyle think?
> 
> I had such a cranky monster this morning! She is mad because she is getting a chicken pox booster today. I even promised her McDonald's afterward and it didn't cheer her up. Not even brand new doggies helped:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Heather likes our neighbor's mailbox.
> 
> She did not want her picture taken but Jacob told her if she wanted to be an internet star she needed to suck it up. He cracks me up!



OWW!!  Poor baby!  I'm sorry about the shot!  YUCK!  But come on....that is a cute shirt!!!  She could muster up a smirk! 

Jacob is funny!


----------



## mytwotinks

Stephres said:


> They look fine to me, but my son would not wear them to school. Was does Kyle think?
> 
> I had such a cranky monster this morning! She is mad because she is getting a chicken pox booster today. I even promised her McDonald's afterward and it didn't cheer her up. Not even brand new doggies helped:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Heather likes our neighbor's mailbox.
> 
> She did not want her picture taken but Jacob told her if she wanted to be an internet star she needed to suck it up. He cracks me up!



I hate that booster!  The chicken pox vaccine is the only one that made Drew sick.  The first one gave her a couple of spots (which I was told by my neighbor the drug rep that it isn't possible ) and she felt yucky.  I told the school that I wasn't comfortable giving her the booster after that, but you can't start Kindergarten here without it. I'm sure that I could have figured out a way, but I just gave it to her and guess what...... She got sooooo sick again. 

At least after you can tell her that it will be 8 years before she has to get anymore shots!


----------



## mytwotinks

So, Friday we had our conference with Riley's teacher.  It was sooooo weird.  The principal had asked permision to sit in with us and I'm glad she did, but it was really uncomfortable.

She was talking to him like he was a child and basically trying to "teach" him to be a teacher.  She was saying things to him like, "remember what we talked about, just because it's easy for you doesn't mean it will be easy for the children."  That was when I was telling him that the kids need more than one night to study the spelling words and he kept just saying, "the words are very easy."

I took some of the papers that have been graded all weird and the thing that Riley had to copy that I posted about earlier (the list of when to be quiet and who's mad at them and all of the other crazy stuff) and the principal was not happy.  She actually raised her voice at him and said, "you were clearly yelling at the children when Riley wrote this!"  I had read it to her over the phone, but I think seeing it made it more clear to her what the kids are having to do.

After the conference, Riley had her appt. with the principal and I was soooo proud of Riley and very happy with the way that the principal handled the meeting.

She is still in the crazy teacher's class, but Riley is much more comfortable now that the principal talked directly to her and she knows that the behavior is not o.k. with her.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

mytwotinks said:


> I hate that booster!  The chicken pox vaccine is the only one that made Drew sick.  The first one gave her a couple of spots (which I was told by my neighbor the drug rep that it isn't possible ) and she felt yucky.  I told the school that I wasn't comfortable giving her the booster after that, but you can't start Kindergarten here without it. I'm sure that I could have figured out a way, but I just gave it to her and guess what...... She got sooooo sick again.
> 
> At least after you can tell her that it will be 8 years before she has to get anymore shots!


The doctor told me the same thing when Jenna got her Chicken Pox vaccine, but he couldn't explain all of the spots on her and the daycare saw them and wouldn't let her come back until they were gone because they said it looked exactly like Chicken Pox. I don't know if I could put Jenna through that again.



mytwotinks said:


> So, Friday we had our conference with Riley's teacher.  It was sooooo weird.  The principal had asked permision to sit in with us and I'm glad she did, but it was really uncomfortable.
> 
> She was talking to him like he was a child and basically trying to "teach" him to be a teacher.  She was saying things to him like, "remember what we talked about, just because it's easy for you doesn't mean it will be easy for the children."  That was when I was telling him that the kids need more than one night to study the spelling words and he kept just saying, "the words are very easy."
> 
> I took some of the papers that have been graded all weird and the thing that Riley had to copy that I posted about earlier (the list of when to be quiet and who's mad at them and all of the other crazy stuff) and the principal was not happy.  She actually raised her voice at him and said, "you were clearly yelling at the children when Riley wrote this!"  I had read it to her over the phone, but I think seeing it made it more clear to her what the kids are having to do.
> 
> After the conference, Riley had her appt. with the principal and I was soooo proud of Riley and very happy with the way that the principal handled the meeting.
> 
> She is still in the crazy teacher's class, but Riley is much more comfortable now that the principal talked directly to her and she knows that the behavior is not o.k. with her.


Well that sounds like something good finally happened. Atleast the principal is not sitting on her butt on this one.


----------



## TravelinGal

mytwotinks said:


> I hate that booster!  The chicken pox vaccine is the only one that made Drew sick.  The first one gave her a couple of spots (which I was told by my neighbor the drug rep that it isn't possible ) and she felt yucky.  I told the school that I wasn't comfortable giving her the booster after that, but you can't start Kindergarten here without it. I'm sure that I could have figured out a way, but I just gave it to her and guess what...... She got sooooo sick again.
> 
> At least after you can tell her that it will be 8 years before she has to get anymore shots!



It absolutely IS possible to have a reaction.  You are basically giving the child the virus in a controlled manner.  Just like getting a flu shot can give you flu symptoms.  They're just much more mild than 'the real thing'.

I've heard they will have to have the booster in another 8 - 10 years as well.  It is not proven to prevent CP in adulthood yet.  (too new  and too many kids still get CP after getting the vax).
This really concerns me, especially for girls, because if they aren't fully protected they may get CP when they're pregnant (as an adult, of course) and that can be disaster!  (birth defects to even possible loss of the baby)
I'm not a big anti-vax person, but that is one I did not get for DS.  I want him to get the anti-bodies naturally.  (getting the vax also does not reduce the risk of shingles later on as some people believe)
DS has been exposed to CP 3 times now and still has never had a single spot.  I'm beginning to wonder if he developed an immunity without symptoms.  It is possible.  I have a friend who has twins and they never appeared to get the pox but she had them both checked and both had the anti-bodies.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

mytwotinks said:


> So, Friday we had our conference with Riley's teacher.  It was sooooo weird.  The principal had asked permision to sit in with us and I'm glad she did, but it was really uncomfortable.
> 
> She was talking to him like he was a child and basically trying to "teach" him to be a teacher.  She was saying things to him like, "remember what we talked about, just because it's easy for you doesn't mean it will be easy for the children."  That was when I was telling him that the kids need more than one night to study the spelling words and he kept just saying, "the words are very easy."
> 
> I took some of the papers that have been graded all weird and the thing that Riley had to copy that I posted about earlier (the list of when to be quiet and who's mad at them and all of the other crazy stuff) and the principal was not happy.  She actually raised her voice at him and said, "you were clearly yelling at the children when Riley wrote this!"  I had read it to her over the phone, but I think seeing it made it more clear to her what the kids are having to do.
> 
> After the conference, Riley had her appt. with the principal and I was soooo proud of Riley and very happy with the way that the principal handled the meeting.
> 
> She is still in the crazy teacher's class, but Riley is much more comfortable now that the principal talked directly to her and she knows that the behavior is not o.k. with her.



Very good!  So good for Riley!!!  Hopefully you can get somewhere now...it sounds like you are not the first to have problems but maybe the first to trully push the issue about him!  Good for you!


----------



## mytwotinks

TravelinGal said:


> It absolutely IS possible to have a reaction.  You are basically giving the child the virus in a controlled manner.  Just like getting a flu shot can give you flu symptoms.  They're just much more mild than 'the real thing'.
> 
> I've heard they will have to have the booster in another 8 - 10 years as well.  It is not proven to prevent CP in adulthood yet.  (too new  and too many kids still get CP after getting the vax).
> This really concerns me, especially for girls, because if they aren't fully protected they may get CP when they're pregnant (as an adult, of course) and that can be disaster!  (birth defects to even possible loss of the baby)
> I'm not a big anti-vax person, but that is one I did not get for DS.  I want him to get the anti-bodies naturally.  (getting the vax also does not reduce the risk of shingles later on as some people believe)
> DS has been exposed to CP 3 times now and still has never had a single spot.  I'm beginning to wonder if he developed an immunity without symptoms.  It is possible.  I have a friend who has twins and they never appeared to get the pox but she had them both checked and both had the anti-bodies.



I know that she absolutely got the spots after her first vaccination.  She was so sick that I took her back to the doctor and the nurse even said that they were chicken spots.

My neighbor just happens to be the drug rep that sells the vaccine to my doctor and she said it's a dead vaccine and can't give spots.  I actually was more concerned after that because clearly the drug rep isn't aware of what can actually happen because I saw it with my own eyes! 

I caved and gave her the booster because I figured that maybe since she got the spots the first time the vaccine wouldn't affect her.  It did though.  I'm also not a big "no vaccine" mom, but this is one that I saw make my kid sick.  It just makes me wonder about this one.


----------



## mytwotinks

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Thanks for reading my ramble...  HAPPY MONDAY ALL!!!!!  Back to the cleaning!



Cool cabinet! 

It looks like maybe your machine would even fit in it!

Nothing gets me as excited as a good bargain!!!!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

mytwotinks said:


> Cool cabinet!
> 
> It looks like maybe your machine would even fit in it!
> 
> Nothing gets me as excited as a good bargain!!!!!



I guess it could if there wasn't so much other stuff in there! That was just part of my stash in the photo!  DH is going to build me a desk and a cutting table.  I just have to tell him what I want.  I haven't really decided.


----------



## danicaw

The Moonk's Mom said:


>



What a great deal! Congrats! 
Looks great!


----------



## Adi12982

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Mrs Miller
> 
> Alice in the parks has a white collar just to add to your confusion



And to make matters worse, these Annie Lebowitz (sp?) Disney pictures DON'T have the white collar/arm trim. . . 








Tracie said:


>



These are AMAZING!!  Love the design and you did a great job at ironing on, I sure couldn't do such a great job!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

After 9 days in Disney it has taken me a few to get back to the real world.

It was a great time with little crowds and great food.  I can't wait to go back and bring my mom along for the first time.

Here are the photos of my dress which I made for MNSSHP.  I did it without a pattern but with much support from so many here.  Thanks Mrs. Miller for the support and to everyone for helping me get this done.














I thought is was too long at first so I cut it and then it ended up too short but I was in Disney and it was too late.  I just didn't bend over any further.

Now that I am back I have about 2 weeks left at my job and then I will be a SAHM.  I hope to clean up the entire house and then take a few sewing projects very slowly.


----------



## disneymommieof2

Stephres said:


> They look fine to me, but my son would not wear them to school. Was does Kyle think?
> 
> I had such a cranky monster this morning! She is mad because she is getting a chicken pox booster today. I even promised her McDonald's afterward and it didn't cheer her up. Not even brand new doggies helped:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Heather likes our neighbor's mailbox.
> 
> She did not want her picture taken but Jacob told her if she wanted to be an internet star she needed to suck it up. He cracks me up!


Poor Megan- At least she'll look cute!! They madame alexander dolls- wizard of oz theme at Mc D's. I think she'll need some Ice cream too!  
I have to take my kids for their flu shots coming up. I have given them a sucker right after the shot and unwrap it in front of them while they are getting it- sort of as a distraction. Usually helps calm them down a little quicker. 
So did you make the doggies shirt while they were at the beach? 


The Moonk's Mom said:


> So I just wanted to check in and say HI to everyone...that has been some amazing stuff posted these last few days...I did a lot of looking...I will go back in a few to really catch up.
> 
> Thursday, Timmy and I joined Patrick on a field trip.  It was a lot of fun and Timmy was excited to go.  We went to the local park that has a petting zoo, a small reptile center and small wildlife center.  Lots of fun!
> Timmy was very excited to join his big brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thursday night, to brag on my other soccer player, here is Patrick at his first practice for this season.  This is his 3rd year and I think he is really starting to enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday, we spent the day just hanging out with the kids.  Dh was off!  First weekend off in a while.  Our town has a RR museum and Thomas was there.  We went to see him for a little, but it was raining on and off all day!
> This was taken with my phone, forgot my camera at home,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday, DH pretty much told me I had to get the sewing room a little neater.  I said I would a while back, but I AM CHEAP and did not want to spend any money to store my fabric...I mean really, what is wrong with this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I left out around 1 yesterday on a mission to find a storage cabinet.  I went to Kmart, they had a few things but nothing I really liked.  Then Walmart, Big Lots, Magic Mart, and Fred's.  NOTHING!!!  So I headed back to Kmart to look again at the only options I could find.  I had a budget in mind of no more that $200.  I decided on one of the cabinets, it only had one shelf, but I figured DH could put more shelves.  But really, the cabinet looked cheap.  I was not thrilled!  Then I saw this other box with no price.  It was a small china cabinet and looked much nicer.  I asked the salesperson how much it was, she looked it up and started laughing.  I figured it was way too much.  She said "$24.99"     I said "SOLD!"  So do you want to see my cabinet?
> I love a good deal!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading my ramble...  HAPPY MONDAY ALL!!!!!  Back to the cleaning!


   I Love a good deal!! 
How fun that you and timmy got to go on the field trip too! My ds would love to see Thomas!


----------



## teresajoy

disneymommieof2 said:


> Sorry about you day!
> I think you and Steph are right about max- No one listens to him!


Thank you Anna!  



I~heart~Mickey said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> It is a little long but I still think it is cute!


That is really beautiful! 



Stephres said:


> Goodness! At least she apologized to you but I can't imagine how scary that must have been. Especially when you see her enough that the kids know her and you have to tell them to stay away from her. I'm sorry!
> 
> Isn't that sweet (I am not really a beach person).



It was scary, she's just a nut really. Thank you  

I'm not a beach person either! Although, the thought of Brian taking the kids to the beach by himself makes me hyperventilate, so I always end up going with them. Unless, they are just fishing, because then they have their life jackets on. 

I say give me a nice clean pool where I can see everything! 



kimmylaj said:


> these are absolutely adorable, i am sure they will love them
> just curious about your tag line, how did you learn your lesson?



I was wondering the same thing! 



Stephres said:


> I had such a cranky monster this morning! She is mad because she is getting a chicken pox booster today. I even promised her McDonald's afterward and it didn't cheer her up. Not even brand new doggies helped:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Heather likes our neighbor's mailbox.
> 
> She did not want her picture taken but Jacob told her if she wanted to be an internet star she needed to suck it up. He cracks me up!



She might be cranky, but she sure is cute!!! I love that top, so adorable!!! And that Jacob, he's just too funny!  



karebear1 said:


> DIS BOUTIQUE MEET People:
> 
> 
> I'm really disappointed this is happening, and I apologize for getting everyone's hopes up.  I thought I had all the detail I needed when I posted about it, and I obviously did not. I'm so sorry.
> 
> SO..... can we come up with another idea of where we can meet??


That's too bad! We all know you worked hard trying to put this together.  I'm sure you guys will come up with somewhere to meet anyway though!  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I figured it was way too much.  She said "$24.99"     I said "SOLD!"  So do you want to see my cabinet?
> I love a good deal!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading my ramble...  HAPPY MONDAY ALL!!!!!  Back to the cleaning!


  WOW!!! AWESOME DEAL!!!!!!!  



TravelinGal said:


> It absolutely IS possible to have a reaction.  You are basically giving the child the virus in a controlled manner.  Just like getting a flu shot can give you flu symptoms.  They're just much more mild than 'the real thing'.
> 
> I've heard they will have to have the booster in another 8 - 10 years as well.  It is not proven to prevent CP in adulthood yet.  (too new  and too many kids still get CP after getting the vax).
> This really concerns me, especially for girls, because if they aren't fully protected they may get CP when they're pregnant (as an adult, of course) and that can be disaster!  (birth defects to even possible loss of the baby)
> I'm not a big anti-vax person, but that is one I did not get for DS.  I want him to get the anti-bodies naturally.  (getting the vax also does not reduce the risk of shingles later on as some people believe)
> DS has been exposed to CP 3 times now and still has never had a single spot.  I'm beginning to wonder if he developed an immunity without symptoms.  It is possible.  I have a friend who has twins and they never appeared to get the pox but she had them both checked and both had the anti-bodies.




My neice got chicken pox after she got the shot too. A very mild case, though. I decided not to get the shot for Corey, but he was sooooo soooo sick and miserable when he did get them, and he still has quite a few scars on his face from it. I just couldn't do that to my girls and I got them the vaccine.  It's a hard decision.


----------



## princesskayla

karebear1 said:


> DIS BOUTIQUE MEET People:
> 
> It looks as though our February meeting for Illuminations at the patio area in England is not gonna happen.
> 
> When I first started looking into making these arrangements, I was given a price list. Included in this price list was a menu of different dessert buffet prices and information that there was a $250.00 venue fee. The prices on the dessert buffet I thought were ok- pricey, but I thought it would be a great event for our group of people to  gather and a nice place to watch Illuminations from. My intentions were to personally pay the $250.00  venue fee so you guys wouldn't have to. If I had spilt that fees among all of you it would've added about $9.00 per person to that $27.00 original price.
> 
> Unfortunately- things have changed since I first started looking into this.
> 
> In the process of talking to the people at WDW about our event- prices have gone up, extra fees (75.00 for set up fees) were added that were never mentioned to me in the beginning and when I left messages for the person in charge to call me  back, she did not. I don't feel very comfortable about making these arrangements with all this going on. To make a long story short- the price would probably go up to about $35.00+ per person- and that's basically for a brownie dessert buffet.  I (personally) can't justify paying  $35.00 for a brownie and a good seat for Illuminations.
> 
> I'm really disappointed this is happening, and I apologize for getting everyone's hopes up.  I thought I had all the detail I needed when I posted about it, and I obviously did not. I'm so sorry.
> 
> SO..... can we come up with another idea of where we can meet??




I am sorry that you have put so much time and effort into this and it is not going to work. I am not sure that I can think of a good meeting place right of the top of my head but I will start brainstorming. 


Question: What is a good interfacing to use in a purse? I used Pellon Decor interfacing x 2 layers but it is wrinkling up in the purse. I would like to find an interfacing that will be a little stiffer. Any suggestions?


----------



## disneymommieof2

I uploaded the pictures for our adventure today but it is taking a super long time to resize them!!!


----------



## kjbrown

Stephres said:


> They look fine to me, but my son would not wear them to school. Was does Kyle think?
> 
> I had such a cranky monster this morning! She is mad because she is getting a chicken pox booster today. I even promised her McDonald's afterward and it didn't cheer her up. Not even brand new doggies helped:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Heather likes our neighbor's mailbox.
> 
> She did not want her picture taken but Jacob told her if she wanted to be an internet star she needed to suck it up. He cracks me up!



Was this from youcanmakethis?  Which one was it?  I know there are a few round neck tops on there.  I just got one (I think it's ThatDarnKat in the 3-7 sizes).  Can't wait to make it, yours looks really cute!


----------



## tkme4ard

I need custom ideas for my turning 7yo on our wish trip!  can y'all help inspire me?  Would you put an anna or vida on a newly 7yo?  over jeans or no?  We're going end of Jan.  I was thinking Tink or the Sleeping Beauty witch?  I'll have to ask her.


----------



## disneymommieof2

Here we got to the MN Renaissance festival....














They have lots of these areas with little houses and gardens. And if your looking you can find quite a few fairy houses at the base of trees. Lucas kept knocking and trying to open the door. Guess no one was home. 








So how would you like to walk around all day balancing a melting ice sculpture on your head. Sounds fun huh? There were also a few people walking around with these tortoises. Do you think they had those in the renaissance period? LOL They were cute and the kids liked it. 








The kids LOVED riding the ponies! This was a first for both of them. His name is Frosty. 








This is a traveling puppet theatre the Bubbles are a great attraction for the kids. Lucas spent a good part of the day hunting down bubbles to pop with his sword. Sophia Loved the little kitty they had on the corner of the theatre. They liked riding the elephant too, but it was a super short ride.  








This was Hilarious!! Lucas saved this damsel in distress. The guy was carrying her around and she was yelling for someone to save her.  Lucas disarmed him (he had one of her hair pins) and so he pulled out his cup and they dueled it out a little more before the guy retreated. Lucas said I bet he won't come around her again!! He was pretty proud of himself! 





Here is Sophia with her fairy wings and magic wand. 
We had a great day, the kids really enjoyed it. I don't think they remember going last time.


----------



## sahm1000

Stephres said:


> They look fine to me, but my son would not wear them to school. Was does Kyle think?
> 
> I had such a cranky monster this morning! She is mad because she is getting a chicken pox booster today. I even promised her McDonald's afterward and it didn't cheer her up. Not even brand new doggies helped:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Heather likes our neighbor's mailbox.
> 
> She did not want her picture taken but Jacob told her if she wanted to be an internet star she needed to suck it up. He cracks me up!



Poor Megan!  I hate shots too.  I had to get one after I had Lilly before I went home.  Okay, I didn't have to get it but they strongly suggested that I get the DTaP (diptheria, tetanus, pertussis) since whooping cough is making such a comeback.  Who knew?

Jacob cracks me up too!  Internet star!! 



karebear1 said:


> DIS BOUTIQUE MEET People:
> 
> It looks as though our February meeting for Illuminations at the patio area in England is not gonna happen.
> 
> When I first started looking into making these arrangements, I was given a price list. Included in this price list was a menu of different dessert buffet prices and information that there was a $250.00 venue fee. The prices on the dessert buffet I thought were ok- pricey, but I thought it would be a great event for our group of people to  gather and a nice place to watch Illuminations from. My intentions were to personally pay the $250.00  venue fee so you guys wouldn't have to. If I had spilt that fees among all of you it would've added about $9.00 per person to that $27.00 original price.
> 
> Unfortunately- things have changed since I first started looking into this.
> 
> In the process of talking to the people at WDW about our event- prices have gone up, extra fees (75.00 for set up fees) were added that were never mentioned to me in the beginning and when I left messages for the person in charge to call me  back, she did not. I don't feel very comfortable about making these arrangements with all this going on. To make a long story short- the price would probably go up to about $35.00+ per person- and that's basically for a brownie dessert buffet.  I (personally) can't justify paying  $35.00 for a brownie and a good seat for Illuminations.
> 
> I'm really disappointed this is happening, and I apologize for getting everyone's hopes up.  I thought I had all the detail I needed when I posted about it, and I obviously did not. I'm so sorry.
> 
> SO..... can we come up with another idea of where we can meet??





Hey Karen!  I'm sorry this is happening for the meet, I wish I could go!  I was on the lookout the whole time we were there and I even prepared my DH that I might get to "meet" someone but I never saw you!     He thought I was crazy but what does he know?  I did have a lady stop me in AK and asked me about my girls outfits.  She wondered if I made them and I told her yes, she had on an AK "themed" tank top that she had made herself.  Then she asked me if I was on any of the disney boards and I said disboard.  She was a disboarder herself but had never been to our thread so I recommended it to her.   Of course my DH just kept on walking thinking I'm crazy for talking to perfect strangers and even crazier when I explained that we were both disboarders!  Of course he says I've never met a stranger before anyway since I'm always talking to people wherever I am!




The Moonk's Mom said:


> So I just wanted to check in and say HI to everyone...that has been some amazing stuff posted these last few days...I did a lot of looking...I will go back in a few to really catch up.
> 
> Thursday, Timmy and I joined Patrick on a field trip.  It was a lot of fun and Timmy was excited to go.  We went to the local park that has a petting zoo, a small reptile center and small wildlife center.  Lots of fun!
> Timmy was very excited to join his big brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thursday night, to brag on my other soccer player, here is Patrick at his first practice for this season.  This is his 3rd year and I think he is really starting to enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday, we spent the day just hanging out with the kids.  Dh was off!  First weekend off in a while.  Our town has a RR museum and Thomas was there.  We went to see him for a little, but it was raining on and off all day!
> This was taken with my phone, forgot my camera at home,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday, DH pretty much told me I had to get the sewing room a little neater.  I said I would a while back, but I AM CHEAP and did not want to spend any money to store my fabric...I mean really, what is wrong with this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I left out around 1 yesterday on a mission to find a storage cabinet.  I went to Kmart, they had a few things but nothing I really liked.  Then Walmart, Big Lots, Magic Mart, and Fred's.  NOTHING!!!  So I headed back to Kmart to look again at the only options I could find.  I had a budget in mind of no more that $200.  I decided on one of the cabinets, it only had one shelf, but I figured DH could put more shelves.  But really, the cabinet looked cheap.  I was not thrilled!  Then I saw this other box with no price.  It was a small china cabinet and looked much nicer.  I asked the salesperson how much it was, she looked it up and started laughing.  I figured it was way too much.  She said "$24.99"     I said "SOLD!"  So do you want to see my cabinet?
> I love a good deal!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading my ramble...  HAPPY MONDAY ALL!!!!!  Back to the cleaning!



What a great deal!  I am cheap too!  I love bargains and coupons.  Makes me happy!



mytwotinks said:


> So, Friday we had our conference with Riley's teacher.  It was sooooo weird.  The principal had asked permision to sit in with us and I'm glad she did, but it was really uncomfortable.
> 
> She was talking to him like he was a child and basically trying to "teach" him to be a teacher.  She was saying things to him like, "remember what we talked about, just because it's easy for you doesn't mean it will be easy for the children."  That was when I was telling him that the kids need more than one night to study the spelling words and he kept just saying, "the words are very easy."
> 
> I took some of the papers that have been graded all weird and the thing that Riley had to copy that I posted about earlier (the list of when to be quiet and who's mad at them and all of the other crazy stuff) and the principal was not happy.  She actually raised her voice at him and said, "you were clearly yelling at the children when Riley wrote this!"  I had read it to her over the phone, but I think seeing it made it more clear to her what the kids are having to do.
> 
> After the conference, Riley had her appt. with the principal and I was soooo proud of Riley and very happy with the way that the principal handled the meeting.
> 
> She is still in the crazy teacher's class, but Riley is much more comfortable now that the principal talked directly to her and she knows that the behavior is not o.k. with her.



Glad something was kind of done.  Keep in contact with the school about the situation and stay on top of it (I'm sure I don't have to tell you this but anyway).  If you complain enough and OTHER parents do too (power in numbers) I'm sure they will take action.  Hopefully though the teacher will figure it out (though I have my doubts, some people never figure it out) and she'll have a better rest of the year. 




MinnieVanMom said:


> After 9 days in Disney it has taken me a few to get back to the real world.
> 
> It was a great time with little crowds and great food.  I can't wait to go back and bring my mom along for the first time.
> 
> Here are the photos of my dress which I made for MNSSHP.  I did it without a pattern but with much support from so many here.  Thanks Mrs. Miller for the support and to everyone for helping me get this done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought is was too long at first so I cut it and then it ended up too short but I was in Disney and it was too late.  I just didn't bend over any further.
> 
> Now that I am back I have about 2 weeks left at my job and then I will be a SAHM.  I hope to clean up the entire house and then take a few sewing projects very slowly.




Great job on your dress!  Have fun being a SAHM (notice my screen name?).  It is a lot of work but I wouldn't trade it for the world!




disneymommieof2 said:


> Poor Megan- At least she'll look cute!! They madame alexander dolls- wizard of oz theme at Mc D's. I think she'll need some Ice cream too!
> I have to take my kids for their flu shots coming up. I have given them a sucker right after the shot and unwrap it in front of them while they are getting it- sort of as a distraction. Usually helps calm them down a little quicker.
> So did you make the doggies shirt while they were at the beach?
> 
> I Love a good deal!!
> How fun that you and timmy got to go on the field trip too! My ds would love to see Thomas!



I'm not sure how old your kids are but if they are over 2 they can get the flu mist instead of the shot.  So they just inhale it through their nose!            No shots = no tears in our house!  Ask your pediatrician about it and see what they say.





teresajoy said:


> Thank you Anna!
> 
> 
> I'm not a beach person either! Although, the thought of Brian taking the kids to the beach by himself makes me hyperventilate, so I always end up going with them. Unless, they are just fishing, because then they have their life jackets on.
> 
> I say give me a nice clean pool where I can see everything!




I completely agree!  I hate it when I can't see the bottom of things when swimming.  And with my kids?  No way, I am way too nervous.  Things happen too fast when people are swimming.  And I am way too overprotective even though I try not to be!




disneymommieof2 said:


> Here we got to the MN Renaissance festival....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have lots of these areas with little houses and gardens. And if your looking you can find quite a few fairy houses at the base of trees. Lucas kept knocking and trying to open the door. Guess no one was home.
> 
> So how would you like to walk around all day balancing a melting ice sculpture on your head. Sounds fun huh? There were also a few people walking around with these tortoises. Do you think they had those in the renaissance period? LOL They were cute and the kids liked it.
> 
> 
> The kids LOVED riding the ponies! This was a first for both of them. His name is Frosty.
> 
> 
> This is a traveling puppet theatre the Bubbles are a great attraction for the kids. Lucas spent a good part of the day hunting down bubbles to pop with his sword. Sophia Loved the little kitty they had on the corner of the theatre. They liked riding the elephant too, but it was a super short ride.
> 
> 
> This was Hilarious!! Lucas saved this damsel in distress. The guy was carrying her around and she was yelling for someone to save her.  Lucas disarmed him (he had one of her hair pins) and so he pulled out his cup and they dueled it out a little more before the guy retreated. Lucas said I bet he won't come around her again!! He was pretty proud of himself!
> 
> 
> Here is Sophia with her fairy wings and magic wand.
> We had a great day, the kids really enjoyed it. I don't think they remember going last time.




It looks like you had a great time!  I've never been to a Renaissance Festival before and now we might have to check it out!  Hmm, what kind of customs do I need?


----------



## Stephres

karebear1 said:


> DIS BOUTIQUE MEET People:
> 
> It looks as though our February meeting for Illuminations at the patio area in England is not gonna happen.
> 
> SO..... can we come up with another idea of where we can meet??



That stinks, all the time you have spent working on this, for them to bump up the price and not disclose the full price is just wrong! We are extremely flexible; so why don't you just pick a place and we'll be there.



The Moonk's Mom said:


>



So cute! I love soccer pictures. Great job on the bargain hunting!  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> OWW!!  Poor baby!  I'm sorry about the shot!  YUCK!  But come on....that is a cute shirt!!!  She could muster up a smirk!
> 
> Jacob is funny!



You would think, wouldn't you?



mytwotinks said:


> I hate that booster!  The chicken pox vaccine is the only one that made Drew sick.  The first one gave her a couple of spots (which I was told by my neighbor the drug rep that it isn't possible ) and she felt yucky.  I told the school that I wasn't comfortable giving her the booster after that, but you can't start Kindergarten here without it. I'm sure that I could have figured out a way, but I just gave it to her and guess what...... She got sooooo sick again.
> 
> At least after you can tell her that it will be 8 years before she has to get anymore shots!



Wow, I didn't know you could get chicken pox from the vaccine. Thanks for scaring me before I take her in for it!  



mytwotinks said:


> So, Friday we had our conference with Riley's teacher.  It was sooooo weird.  The principal had asked permision to sit in with us and I'm glad she did, but it was really uncomfortable.
> 
> She was talking to him like he was a child and basically trying to "teach" him to be a teacher.  She was saying things to him like, "remember what we talked about, just because it's easy for you doesn't mean it will be easy for the children."  That was when I was telling him that the kids need more than one night to study the spelling words and he kept just saying, "the words are very easy."
> 
> I took some of the papers that have been graded all weird and the thing that Riley had to copy that I posted about earlier (the list of when to be quiet and who's mad at them and all of the other crazy stuff) and the principal was not happy.  She actually raised her voice at him and said, "you were clearly yelling at the children when Riley wrote this!"  I had read it to her over the phone, but I think seeing it made it more clear to her what the kids are having to do.
> 
> After the conference, Riley had her appt. with the principal and I was soooo proud of Riley and very happy with the way that the principal handled the meeting.
> 
> She is still in the crazy teacher's class, but Riley is much more comfortable now that the principal talked directly to her and she knows that the behavior is not o.k. with her.



I still think this is a crazy situation. When you hire a teacher, shouldn't they know how to teach already? You don't Riley to be the guinea pig for this guy!  



Tinka_Belle said:


> The doctor told me the same thing when Jenna got her Chicken Pox vaccine, but he couldn't explain all of the spots on her and the daycare saw them and wouldn't let her come back until they were gone because they said it looked exactly like Chicken Pox. I don't know if I could put Jenna through that again.



Wow, another one! Well, I got some good news about the vaccine (scroll down).



MinnieVanMom said:


>



I don't think it's too short: you look hot! Glad it all worked out and you had a good time. 



disneymommieof2 said:


> Poor Megan- At least she'll look cute!! They madame alexander dolls- wizard of oz theme at Mc D's. I think she'll need some Ice cream too!
> I have to take my kids for their flu shots coming up. I have given them a sucker right after the shot and unwrap it in front of them while they are getting it- sort of as a distraction. Usually helps calm them down a little quicker.
> So did you make the doggies shirt while they were at the beach?



Yes, she got a pink one which I was instructed to put by her Dorothy and Toto she got last week, lol.

Yes, I made that outfit (with leggings!) and a jacket which I still have to put the buttons on (not to mention it is too hot to wear a jacket around here).



teresajoy said:


> I'm not a beach person either! Although, the thought of Brian taking the kids to the beach by himself makes me hyperventilate, so I always end up going with them. Unless, they are just fishing, because then they have their life jackets on.
> 
> I say give me a nice clean pool where I can see everything!



Yes! Nothing can bite you or sting you in the pool!  



princesskayla said:


> Question: What is a good interfacing to use in a purse? I used Pellon Decor interfacing x 2 layers but it is wrinkling up in the purse. I would like to find an interfacing that will be a little stiffer. Any suggestions?



I use fusible fleece on the outside and interfacing on the inside. It makes it nice and sturdy, but it is a pain to sew all those layers together. I use a denim needle to make it easier on myself.



kjbrown said:


> Was this from youcanmakethis?  Which one was it?  I know there are a few round neck tops on there.  I just got one (I think it's ThatDarnKat in the 3-7 sizes).  Can't wait to make it, yours looks really cute!



Yes, it's that one. It is very easy.



tkme4ard said:


> I need custom ideas for my turning 7yo on our wish trip!  can y'all help inspire me?  Would you put an anna or vida on a newly 7yo?  over jeans or no?  We're going end of Jan.  I was thinking Tink or the Sleeping Beauty witch?  I'll have to ask her.



I think a jumper over jeans or leggings would be very cute. Ask her what she likes and go for it!



disneymommieof2 said:


>



I love the little fairy house, how cute! And Lucas saving the damsel in distress is too funny. I think you're right, they will remember it for a long time!

Well, this appointment happened because I took Jacob in for his physical and the doctor told me they now needed a booster shot for the chicken pox. Also, since Jacob has allergies he recommended the flu shot (it was up his nose, not a big deal).

Well, on the way out I asked them if Megan needed her chicken pox vaccine and they told me she did so I made the appointment for today. I figured she could get the flu shot while we were there, even though she is never sick (I figured it wouldn't hurt). When we got there the doctor told me she already had the chicken pox booster with her kindergarten shots. It was one year when they did a combo shot so I guess that's why I didn't remember. So she only got the flu shot up her nose so she was happy about that. And she still got McDonalds and the Wizard of Oz toy! Lucky kid.

Here is a sewing question. I am making her a peasant dress and was going to attach two skirts to the bodice. Do you think that would weigh the bodice down too much? I wanted a white underskirt to peek out under the overskirt. The other option I was thinking was just making a white underskirt that could go under different dresses and jumpers. Do you think that would be too bulky, with an elastic waist under the dress? Any suggestions would be appreciated please!


----------



## jessica52877

minnie2 said:


> Question.
> 
> Does that karate outfit look like pj's or do you think he could get away with wearing it as an outfit?  I go back and forth with it since he is only 6.



I probably wouldn't let Dallas wear it to school (he is 5). I try to make sure that he wears nothing that someone else could think wasn't so great (as in looks like pj's, for babies, etc). My best friend even thinks I should not allow a Mickey Mouse shirt.



Stephres said:


> They look fine to me, but my son would not wear them to school. Was does Kyle think?
> 
> I had such a cranky monster this morning! She is mad because she is getting a chicken pox booster today. I even promised her McDonald's afterward and it didn't cheer her up. Not even brand new doggies helped:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Heather likes our neighbor's mailbox.
> 
> She did not want her picture taken but Jacob told her if she wanted to be an internet star she needed to suck it up. He cracks me up!



That is a cool mailbox! I really like this shirt. I like it with the shirt underneath! Sorry about the shot Megan! 



karebear1 said:


> DIS BOUTIQUE MEET People:
> 
> It looks as though our February meeting for Illuminations at the patio area in England is not gonna happen.
> 
> When I first started looking into making these arrangements, I was given a price list. Included in this price list was a menu of different dessert buffet prices and information that there was a $250.00 venue fee. The prices on the dessert buffet I thought were ok- pricey, but I thought it would be a great event for our group of people to  gather and a nice place to watch Illuminations from. My intentions were to personally pay the $250.00  venue fee so you guys wouldn't have to. If I had spilt that fees among all of you it would've added about $9.00 per person to that $27.00 original price.
> 
> Unfortunately- things have changed since I first started looking into this.
> 
> In the process of talking to the people at WDW about our event- prices have gone up, extra fees (75.00 for set up fees) were added that were never mentioned to me in the beginning and when I left messages for the person in charge to call me  back, she did not. I don't feel very comfortable about making these arrangements with all this going on. To make a long story short- the price would probably go up to about $35.00+ per person- and that's basically for a brownie dessert buffet.  I (personally) can't justify paying  $35.00 for a brownie and a good seat for Illuminations.
> 
> I'm really disappointed this is happening, and I apologize for getting everyone's hopes up.  I thought I had all the detail I needed when I posted about it, and I obviously did not. I'm so sorry.
> 
> SO..... can we come up with another idea of where we can meet??



How about just meeting on the poly beach and watching the water parade and fireworks from there one evening. Or at the contemporary, can you still go out on the balcony and watch the fireworks from there? I know they have redone the floor with chef mickey's. Or just anywhere I am sure would be fine, just a fun place where you can meet and talk. Poolside at one of the hotels! 

I love the way I act like I'll be there! What day was the meet going to be on? For some reason I am thinking that it doesn't coincide with Dallas' days off school.



mytwotinks said:


> So, Friday we had our conference with Riley's teacher.  It was sooooo weird.  The principal had asked permision to sit in with us and I'm glad she did, but it was really uncomfortable.
> 
> She was talking to him like he was a child and basically trying to "teach" him to be a teacher.  She was saying things to him like, "remember what we talked about, just because it's easy for you doesn't mean it will be easy for the children."  That was when I was telling him that the kids need more than one night to study the spelling words and he kept just saying, "the words are very easy."
> 
> I took some of the papers that have been graded all weird and the thing that Riley had to copy that I posted about earlier (the list of when to be quiet and who's mad at them and all of the other crazy stuff) and the principal was not happy.  She actually raised her voice at him and said, "you were clearly yelling at the children when Riley wrote this!"  I had read it to her over the phone, but I think seeing it made it more clear to her what the kids are having to do.
> 
> After the conference, Riley had her appt. with the principal and I was soooo proud of Riley and very happy with the way that the principal handled the meeting.
> 
> She is still in the crazy teacher's class, but Riley is much more comfortable now that the principal talked directly to her and she knows that the behavior is not o.k. with her.



I am glad that Riley is able to speak her mind and be so professional about it. It is a horrible situation that hopefully is slowly getting better.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I guess it could if there wasn't so much other stuff in there! That was just part of my stash in the photo!  DH is going to build me a desk and a cutting table.  I just have to tell him what I want.  I haven't really decided.



I love the cabinet! I skipped the big quote with all the pictures, but I just loved it and what a deal! I just can't believe how cheap you got it for! I really love having everything organized in my room. Now keeping it that way is another story.


----------



## tkme4ard

LOL ok how about this, can I see Vida's and Anna's with the Dis theme??


----------



## HeatherSue

I just wanted to let you guys know that HoganSteph has started a pre-trip report for their Make-A-Wish trip. In case you missed it, they have quadruplet girls and a 6 year old boy! 

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1967475

There are still a few spots to be filled in their Big Give (family t-shirts and autograph books).  Here's the link for that:
http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=57288&threadid=470368


----------



## eeyore3847

is anyone going to Disney land this october??? Or are all of you going to the World?

Lori


----------



## jham

karebear1 said:


> DIS BOUTIQUE MEET People:
> 
> It looks as though our February meeting for Illuminations at the patio area in England is not gonna happen.
> 
> When I first started looking into making these arrangements, I was given a price list. Included in this price list was a menu of different dessert buffet prices and information that there was a $250.00 venue fee. The prices on the dessert buffet I thought were ok- pricey, but I thought it would be a great event for our group of people to  gather and a nice place to watch Illuminations from. My intentions were to personally pay the $250.00  venue fee so you guys wouldn't have to. If I had spilt that fees among all of you it would've added about $9.00 per person to that $27.00 original price.
> 
> Unfortunately- things have changed since I first started looking into this.
> 
> In the process of talking to the people at WDW about our event- prices have gone up, extra fees (75.00 for set up fees) were added that were never mentioned to me in the beginning and when I left messages for the person in charge to call me  back, she did not. I don't feel very comfortable about making these arrangements with all this going on. To make a long story short- the price would probably go up to about $35.00+ per person- and that's basically for a brownie dessert buffet.  I (personally) can't justify paying  $35.00 for a brownie and a good seat for Illuminations.
> 
> I'm really disappointed this is happening, and I apologize for getting everyone's hopes up.  I thought I had all the detail I needed when I posted about it, and I obviously did not. I'm so sorry.
> 
> SO..... can we come up with another idea of where we can meet??



No worries!  We'll figure something out!



Stephres said:


> That stinks, all the time you have spent working on this, for them to bump up the price and not disclose the full price is just wrong! We are extremely flexible; so why don't you just pick a place and we'll be there.
> 
> 
> 
> So cute! I love soccer pictures. Great job on the bargain hunting!
> 
> 
> 
> You would think, wouldn't you?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I didn't know you could get chicken pox from the vaccine. Thanks for scaring me before I take her in for it!
> 
> 
> 
> I still think this is a crazy situation. When you hire a teacher, shouldn't they know how to teach already? You don't Riley to be the guinea pig for this guy!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, another one! Well, I got some good news about the vaccine (scroll down).
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's too short: you look hot! Glad it all worked out and you had a good time.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she got a pink one which I was instructed to put by her Dorothy and Toto she got last week, lol.
> 
> Yes, I made that outfit (with leggings!) and a jacket which I still have to put the buttons on (not to mention it is too hot to wear a jacket around here).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Nothing can bite you or sting you in the pool!
> 
> 
> 
> I use fusible fleece on the outside and interfacing on the inside. It makes it nice and sturdy, but it is a pain to sew all those layers together. I use a denim needle to make it easier on myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's that one. It is very easy.
> 
> 
> 
> I think a jumper over jeans or leggings would be very cute. Ask her what she likes and go for it!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the little fairy house, how cute! And Lucas saving the damsel in distress is too funny. I think you're right, they will remember it for a long time!
> 
> Well, this appointment happened because I took Jacob in for his physical and the doctor told me they now needed a booster shot for the chicken pox. Also, since Jacob has allergies he recommended the flu shot (it was up his nose, not a big deal).
> 
> Well, on the way out I asked them if Megan needed her chicken pox vaccine and they told me she did so I made the appointment for today. I figured she could get the flu shot while we were there, even though she is never sick (I figured it wouldn't hurt). When we got there the doctor told me she already had the chicken pox booster with her kindergarten shots. It was one year when they did a combo shot so I guess that's why I didn't remember. So she only got the flu shot up her nose so she was happy about that. And she still got McDonalds and the Wizard of Oz toy! Lucky kid.
> 
> Here is a sewing question. I am making her a peasant dress and was going to attach two skirts to the bodice. Do you think that would weigh the bodice down too much? I wanted a white underskirt to peek out under the overskirt. The other option I was thinking was just making a white underskirt that could go under different dresses and jumpers. Do you think that would be too bulky, with an elastic waist under the dress? Any suggestions would be appreciated please!



I think either way would work.  I did a double layer skirt on Lily's Cinderella top that she wears with the zuma pants.  It was just a long top but it was not at all heavy.  I think the seperate underskirt would also be fine.  Lily's peasant dresses fit loosely. 



jessica52877 said:


> How about just meeting on the poly beach and watching the water parade and fireworks from there one evening. Or at the contemporary, can you still go out on the balcony and watch the fireworks from there? I know they have redone the floor with chef mickey's. Or just anywhere I am sure would be fine, just a fun place where you can meet and talk. Poolside at one of the hotels!
> 
> I love the way I act like I'll be there! What day was the meet going to be on? For some reason I am thinking that it doesn't coincide with Dallas' days off school.



That is a great idea Jessica!  I vote for the beach at the poly in the pm hours.  That would really be nice for my family because we are planning on spending our day at MK.  Our date we were planning on was Sunday Feb.8


----------



## jham

eeyore3847 said:


> is anyone going to Disney land this october??? Or are all of you going to the World?
> 
> Lori



We'll be there the 15-20 at the Disneyland Hotel.  Jessica will also be there around that same time and hopefully spongemommie05 is still coming.   I'm getting excited!  But I think we may have to dig out some "used" customs   because my sewing time is running out fast!


----------



## jham

Hey everyone, I just wanted to say one of our BIG GIVEfamilies, the Duquettes, has been going through some hard times.  Ethan is fine, but they could really use some prayers headed their way.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1932504


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Here are a couple of pictures of Leighanna today from her "Dress like a star" day. Not too glamorous, but it was all I could come up with. She still did win an award.









Jeanne, thanks for the crown template!  Everyone at school loved Leighanna's outfit.


----------



## eeyore3847

jham said:


> We'll be there the 15-20 at the Disneyland Hotel.  Jessica will also be there around that same time and hopefully spongemommie05 is still coming.   I'm getting excited!  But I think we may have to dig out some "used" customs   because my sewing time is running out fast!



i'll be there from the 14th - 19th. we are staying at the hojo, we booked way to late on the date and could not get the DL hotel and then we tried for the AP discount and it was a no go!! UGGHHH, I keep trying as we get closer!!! But none, I call every other day.....
Look for us!! We should spot each other in the fab customs our kids will be wearing!
oh my gosh I just finished 8 new OOAK outfits..... let me know if you need something.
Lori


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Mook's Mom, great score on the cabinet!  Under $25, I love a great deal also and you got one.

SAHM100 thanks for the support.  I went to work for 3 hours today, have payroll on the 1st and bit of cleaning.  I will done by Friday for sure.  I hope it is not hard to adjust???  I have housework, windows, cabinets and about a week of housework to do but then what?  I plan on make better dinners and trying new foods.  Hopefully I will get to sew more projects but the closest store with patterns is 1.5 hours away.  I guess I can keep going with the no pattern projects.

What can I do while DS is in school and I am at home?  I am a bit scared if that sounds weird.


----------



## Twins+2more

POSSIBLE pixi dust.

I have 2 disney costumes that my twins wore last year that are an XXS (I would say 3T, 4T, 5T, 4/5.  These are super warm, plush JoJo and Golliath costumes.  I only want to mail to one person who can use them.  All I ask is that you do not sell them (I can do that myself) (Halloween, or dress up)and that you pay postage.  Im in Ohio.  Let me know via pm if interested.


----------



## jessica52877

eeyore3847 said:


> i'll be there from the 14th - 19th. we are staying at the hojo, we booked way to late on the date and could not get the DL hotel and then we tried for the AP discount and it was a no go!! UGGHHH, I keep trying as we get closer!!! But none, I call every other day.....
> Look for us!! We should spot each other in the fab customs our kids will be wearing!
> oh my gosh I just finished 8 new OOAK outfits..... let me know if you need something.
> Lori



We'll be there the 18th - 25th. Lori, I didn't realize you were staying at HoJo! That is where we are staying so I sure hope we run into each other. Can you email me while you are there? 



Twins+2more said:


> POSSIBLE pixi dust.
> 
> I have 2 disney costumes that my twins wore last year that are an XXS (I would say 3T, 4T, 5T, 4/5.  These are super warm, plush JoJo and Golliath costumes.  I only want to mail to one person who can use them.  All I ask is that you do not sell them (I can do that myself) (Halloween, or dress up)and that you pay postage.  Im in Ohio.  Let me know via pm if interested.



OMGosh! I love JoJo and Goliath, what a nice gesture.


----------



## Jajone

princesskayla said:


> I am sorry that you have put so much time and effort into this and it is not going to work. I am not sure that I can think of a good meeting place right of the top of my head but I will start brainstorming.
> 
> 
> Question: What is a good interfacing to use in a purse? I used Pellon Decor interfacing x 2 layers but it is wrinkling up in the purse. I would like to find an interfacing that will be a little stiffer. Any suggestions?


The pattern I used called for fusible fleece. It's a little thicker and gave the ourses perfect form.


----------



## eeyore3847

jessica52877 said:


> We'll be there the 18th - 25th. Lori, I didn't realize you were staying at HoJo! That is where we are staying so I sure hope we run into each other. Can you email me while you are there?



yes I will!! WOO HOO!!!!! there pirates pool just opened!!! We will have to say hellO!!!!!


----------



## twob4him

minnie2 said:


> Cathy how fun!!!!!!  i noticed you are in NJ.  What boardwalk was that at?


Its at the Wildwood boardwalk...do you live near me? 



karebear1 said:


> DIS BOUTIQUE MEET People:
> 
> It looks as though our February meeting for Illuminations at the patio area in England is not gonna happen.
> 
> When I first started looking into making these arrangements, I was given a price list. Included in this price list was a menu of different dessert buffet prices and information that there was a $250.00 venue fee. The prices on the dessert buffet I thought were ok- pricey, but I thought it would be a great event for our group of people to  gather and a nice place to watch Illuminations from. My intentions were to personally pay the $250.00  venue fee so you guys wouldn't have to. If I had spilt that fees among all of you it would've added about $9.00 per person to that $27.00 original price.
> 
> Unfortunately- things have changed since I first started looking into this.
> 
> In the process of talking to the people at WDW about our event- prices have gone up, extra fees (75.00 for set up fees) were added that were never mentioned to me in the beginning and when I left messages for the person in charge to call me  back, she did not. I don't feel very comfortable about making these arrangements with all this going on. To make a long story short- the price would probably go up to about $35.00+ per person- and that's basically for a brownie dessert buffet.  I (personally) can't justify paying  $35.00 for a brownie and a good seat for Illuminations.
> 
> I'm really disappointed this is happening, and I apologize for getting everyone's hopes up.  I thought I had all the detail I needed when I posted about it, and I obviously did not. I'm so sorry.
> 
> SO..... can we come up with another idea of where we can meet??


Hi Karen....thanks so much for trying to put this together and offering to help pay the fees and all. Too bad they changed things up on us. I made ADR's in Epcot that night so I am hoping we can still meet up at 8 pm in a good Illuminations spot....perhaps by the Rose and Crown? We can bring our own desserts...hhahahaha! What do you think?



The Moonk's Mom said:


> So I just wanted to check in and say HI to everyone...that has been some amazing stuff posted these last few days...I did a lot of looking...I will go back in a few to really catch up.
> 
> Thursday, Timmy and I joined Patrick on a field trip.  It was a lot of fun and Timmy was excited to go.  We went to the local park that has a petting zoo, a small reptile center and small wildlife center.  Lots of fun!
> Timmy was very excited to join his big brother!


Wow you have been busy huh?!!! Great job on scoring that beautiful china cabinet....its perfect!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of Leighanna today from her "Dress like a star" day. Not too glamorous, but it was all I could come up with. She still did win an award.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeanne, thanks for the crown template!  Everyone at school loved Leighanna's outfit.



Wow I just love it...she looks just like a star!!!


----------



## Carrie772

Ok, funny story here:

My MIL always signs her name with a heart after it.  Years and years of this behavior folks!  Well, my FIL just started putting a skull and cross bones after his name to be funny.  He calls it "Rawhead and Bloody Bones."  Greusome I know!  Anyway, I would love to applique Ol' Rawhead on a t-shirt for our trip to WDW next week.  I am making my MIL a surprise Minnie t-shirt for our MK day so I thought it would be funny to make one for him.

Cut to the chase:  Anybody got a simple drawing of a jolly roger?  I mean really simple?


----------



## karebear1

Disboutique February Meet people...


 Thank You all!!! You're such wonderfully understanding people. I was feeling soooo bad about that dessert thing, and honestly was a little afraid to break the news to all of you because we were all excited about it. You've made me feel so much better..... thanks!


----------



## minnie2

The Moonk's Mom-
So cool you got to take both your boys on the school trip.  
Cute soccer picture!  
OMG what a great deal!  I am tempted to check out Kmart for one!  

[QUOTE=Stephres-
Sorry about the shot.  Nikki freaks at shots.  So she feels the pain!  LOL
Jacob is too funny!  
As for the karate outfit.  It can b pj's.  At times I think it is pj's and at times I figure he is still little so who cares.  Kyle doesn't care he is so easy going he just wants to wear them.  
[QUOTE=mytwotinks said:


> So, Friday we had our conference with Riley's teacher.  It was sooooo weird.  The principal had asked permision to sit in with us and I'm glad she did, but it was really uncomfortable.
> 
> She was talking to him like he was a child and basically trying to "teach" him to be a teacher.  She was saying things to him like, "remember what we talked about, just because it's easy for you doesn't mean it will be easy for the children."  That was when I was telling him that the kids need more than one night to study the spelling words and he kept just saying, "the words are very easy."
> 
> I took some of the papers that have been graded all weird and the thing that Riley had to copy that I posted about earlier (the list of when to be quiet and who's mad at them and all of the other crazy stuff) and the principal was not happy.  She actually raised her voice at him and said, "you were clearly yelling at the children when Riley wrote this!"  I had read it to her over the phone, but I think seeing it made it more clear to her what the kids are having to do.
> 
> After the conference, Riley had her appt. with the principal and I was soooo proud of Riley and very happy with the way that the principal handled the meeting.
> 
> She is still in the crazy teacher's class, but Riley is much more comfortable now that the principal talked directly to her and she knows that the behavior is not o.k. with her.


sounds like you had an eye opening meeting!  Hopefully Riley talking to the principal really helped.

We had our meeting with the principal, the teacher, nurse, social worker and psychologist today.  Not thrilled with how I was teated and their solutions but they are trying.  The way i see it is they don't want to spend the money and hassle for a 504 plan so for now I will try it there way and push it again later if need be  



disneymommieof2 said:


> What great pictures!  looks like you all had so much fun!  I love the Ren festival!
> 
> 
> Stephres said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use fusible fleece on the outside and interfacing on the inside. It makes it nice and sturdy, but it is a pain to sew all those layers together. I use a denim needle to make it easier on myself.
> 
> Here is a sewing question. I am making her a peasant dress and was going to attach two skirts to the bodice. Do you think that would weigh the bodice down too much? I wanted a white underskirt to peek out under the overskirt. The other option I was thinking was just making a white underskirt that could go under different dresses and jumpers. Do you think that would be too bulky, with an elastic waist under the dress? Any suggestions would be appreciated please!
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I do with purses too.  I actually just made one that I need to post a picture of.  Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> I think that will be fine with the underskirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessLeighsDaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures of Leighanna today from her "Dress like a star" day. Not too glamorous, but it was all I could come up with. She still did win an award.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeanne, thanks for the crown template!  Everyone at school loved Leighanna's outfit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HOW CUTE IS THAT?!?!?!?!
Click to expand...


----------



## Twins+2more

I just wanted to post that I have a taker for the jojo and goliath dressup / costumes.  Congratulations adoptionmomma4


----------



## sohappy

karebear1 said:


> Disboutique February Meet people...
> 
> 
> Thank You all!!! You're such wonderfully understanding people. I was feeling soooo bad about that dessert thing, and honestly was a little afraid to break the news to all of you because we were all excited about it. You've made me feel so much better..... thanks!



Karen, don't feel bad at all!!!  We are all so happy that you are doing all this to get us together.  The boys and I are in for whatever we come up with- even it is just meeting to get a Dole Whip- we are still in!

Thanks again for all of your hard work.  We really appreciate it and I am sorry that you felt bad.


----------



## adoptionmomma4

Twins+2more said:


> I just wanted to post that I have a taker for the jojo and goliath dressup / costumes.  Congratulations adoptionmomma4




Thank you so much Katie LOVES JoJo and Goliath.  She also loves mail, so she will be so happy to get this.  Thank you for the generous gift.  I will post some pictures of Katie wearing them.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

karebear1 said:


> Disboutique February Meet people...
> 
> 
> Thank You all!!! You're such wonderfully understanding people. I was feeling soooo bad about that dessert thing, and honestly was a little afraid to break the news to all of you because we were all excited about it. You've made me feel so much better..... thanks!




Well I'm glad to know that you are no longer being silly and thinking we would ever be MAD or DISAPPOINTED!  It's the company that matters...not the brownies


----------



## tkme4ard

lacy I hope she enjoys them and I cant wait to see pictures of her in them, congratulations Katie


----------



## MouseTriper

Stephres said:


> I had such a cranky monster this morning! She is mad because she is getting a chicken pox booster today. I even promised her McDonald's afterward and it didn't cheer her up. Not even brand new doggies helped:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She did not want her picture taken but Jacob told her if she wanted to be an internet star she needed to suck it up. He cracks me up!


Awww poor Megan....BUT so glad she lucked out in the end and did not need a booster shot!  Love her new outfit.  You rock Steph! 

Ohh and I have to say I love Jacob's sense of humor....what wit those kids of yours have!!!  LOL!!!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I love a good deal!!!!!


  WOW what a deal alright!!!  Good for you!!!



mytwotinks said:


> So, Friday we had our conference with Riley's teacher.  It was sooooo weird.  The principal had asked permision to sit in with us and I'm glad she did, but it was really uncomfortable.
> 
> She was talking to him like he was a child and basically trying to "teach" him to be a teacher.  She was saying things to him like, "remember what we talked about, just because it's easy for you doesn't mean it will be easy for the children."  That was when I was telling him that the kids need more than one night to study the spelling words and he kept just saying, "the words are very easy."
> 
> I took some of the papers that have been graded all weird and the thing that Riley had to copy that I posted about earlier (the list of when to be quiet and who's mad at them and all of the other crazy stuff) and the principal was not happy.  She actually raised her voice at him and said, "you were clearly yelling at the children when Riley wrote this!"  I had read it to her over the phone, but I think seeing it made it more clear to her what the kids are having to do.
> 
> After the conference, Riley had her appt. with the principal and I was soooo proud of Riley and very happy with the way that the principal handled the meeting.
> 
> She is still in the crazy teacher's class, but Riley is much more comfortable now that the principal talked directly to her and she knows that the behavior is not o.k. with her.


Awww yeah for Riley!!!  What a brave and smart little girl you have there!!! Hope she is feeling better!!!



disneymommieof2 said:


> Here we got to the MN Renaissance festival....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have lots of these areas with little houses and gardens. And if your looking you can find quite a few fairy houses at the base of trees. Lucas kept knocking and trying to open the door. Guess no one was home.


 Wow that looks like the kids had so much fun!!!!  Love all the pictures!!!


----------



## eyor44

Stephres said:


> I had such a cranky monster this morning! She is mad because she is getting a chicken pox booster today. I even promised her McDonald's afterward and it didn't cheer her up. Not even brand new doggies helped:



That booster cost me a new doll back in the Spring! She went kind of willingly, but not happily.


----------



## ibesue

jham said:


> We'll be there the 15-20 at the Disneyland Hotel.  Jessica will also be there around that same time and hopefully spongemommie05 is still coming.   I'm getting excited!  But I think we may have to dig out some "used" customs   because my sewing time is running out fast!





jessica52877 said:


> We'll be there the 18th - 25th. Lori, I didn't realize you were staying at HoJo! That is where we are staying so I sure hope we run into each other. Can you email me while you are there?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I live in So Cali, but have plans to MNSSHP on Oct 17th and probably a few other trips during that time!!!  No hotel, though, just visiting!!!
> 
> I thought I figured out multi quoting, but I guess not.....


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

karebear1 said:


> Disboutique February Meet people...
> 
> 
> Thank You all!!! You're such wonderfully understanding people. I was feeling soooo bad about that dessert thing, and honestly was a little afraid to break the news to all of you because we were all excited about it. You've made me feel so much better..... thanks!


Karen, don't feel bad! 
I am pretty much open as to where we will meet up!  Just keep us posted!


----------



## minnie2

twob4him-  Nope don't live in Wildwood but I have been there several times.  i grew up in North Jersey.  I just happened to notice youw ere in NJ and kept talking about going to the beach so I had to ask Seaside was my beach growing up.  My best friend goes to wildwood every yrs except this one because i convinced her to meet me in WDW!


----------



## eyor44

mytwotinks said:


> So, Friday we had our conference with Riley's teacher.  It was sooooo weird.  The principal had asked permision to sit in with us and I'm glad she did, but it was really uncomfortable.
> 
> She was talking to him like he was a child and basically trying to "teach" him to be a teacher.  She was saying things to him like, "remember what we talked about, just because it's easy for you doesn't mean it will be easy for the children."  That was when I was telling him that the kids need more than one night to study the spelling words and he kept just saying, "the words are very easy."
> 
> I took some of the papers that have been graded all weird and the thing that Riley had to copy that I posted about earlier (the list of when to be quiet and who's mad at them and all of the other crazy stuff) and the principal was not happy.  She actually raised her voice at him and said, "you were clearly yelling at the children when Riley wrote this!"  I had read it to her over the phone, but I think seeing it made it more clear to her what the kids are having to do.
> 
> After the conference, Riley had her appt. with the principal and I was soooo proud of Riley and very happy with the way that the principal handled the meeting.
> 
> She is still in the crazy teacher's class, but Riley is much more comfortable now that the principal talked directly to her and she knows that the behavior is not o.k. with her.



I am so glad your meeting went well. Hopefully things will change for the better now. Sometimes principals back up their teachers no matter what when it comes to teaching styles. I'm glad your's listened to you.


----------



## eyor44

TravelinGal said:


> It absolutely IS possible to have a reaction.  You are basically giving the child the virus in a controlled manner.  Just like getting a flu shot can give you flu symptoms.  They're just much more mild than 'the real thing'.
> 
> I've heard they will have to have the booster in another 8 - 10 years as well.  It is not proven to prevent CP in adulthood yet.  (too new  and too many kids still get CP after getting the vax).
> This really concerns me, especially for girls, because if they aren't fully protected they may get CP when they're pregnant (as an adult, of course) and that can be disaster!  (birth defects to even possible loss of the baby)
> I'm not a big anti-vax person, but that is one I did not get for DS.  I want him to get the anti-bodies naturally.  (getting the vax also does not reduce the risk of shingles later on as some people believe)
> DS has been exposed to CP 3 times now and still has never had a single spot.  I'm beginning to wonder if he developed an immunity without symptoms.  It is possible.  I have a friend who has twins and they never appeared to get the pox but she had them both checked and both had the anti-bodies.



I spoke to the pediatrician about this when I took DD in the Spring. The school would not let me register her without the last booster. The DR said that having the 2nd booster means they will not have to get it again in 10 years. 
A week after I took DD for the booster there was an article in the paper that said the booster wasn't mandatory after all due to a shortage. I was just a little It cost me an afternoon off of work and a trip to Target for a new baby doll.


----------



## eyor44

MinnieVanMom said:


> Now that I am back I have about 2 weeks left at my job and then I will be a SAHM.



Ohhhh! Lucky you.


----------



## minnie2

eyor44 said:


> I am so glad your meeting went well. Hopefully things will change for the better now. Sometimes principals back up their teachers no matter what when it comes to teaching styles. I'm glad your's listened to you.



This is so true!  At my meeting with Nikki's principal and teacher yesterday the principal was blaming ME for her teacher not calling me in 2.5 weeks to explain that she didn't want to ask the parents if they could contact ME to bring in a safe food for Nikki if some one brought in a bday treat.  She pretty much said it was my fault!   So I guess I have so much power that I can make a teacher NOT call a parent  UGH!!!!!


----------



## Tracie

kimmylaj said:


> these are absolutely adorable, i am sure they will love them
> just curious about your tag line, how did you learn your lesson?



Ha! A long time ago the pool hopping and resort mug debate was REALLY hot and there were some on the boards that would state that they "could tell that a family didn't belong at a deluxe by how they were dressed, so they must be pool hopping and they would confront them"  So they became the "police" I used to make fun of them.  Then I found out about the tag fairy and made the comment that I was sure I would never get a tag, because of making fun of the "police"  
Next thing I know up pops that tag.

Tracie


----------



## Tracie

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Oh I think it is a nice town...I'm partial to small towns!   Is the Baker Hotel still vacant?  What a landmark!  When we were there we toured the base, ate lunch there at the base, then toured MW and went to the hotel with the rotor wings. That was the year they moved the WOC rock (if you know what that is). Nothing like being 15 and seeing a bunch of grown men slightly intocicated thowing each other into the pool!   At the time, I was mortified!  Now, it is really neat to think what that town meant and still means to those guys!  We had 15 charter busses full of pilots and families...it was an interesting trip!  I enjoyed seeing where my Dad trained.  I think that was the year he really started to talk about what he went thru.  For that, your town will always remain special to me!  (I'm a hopeless Daddy's girl!)
> 
> Isn't there a museum ther now?  I know that there was talk of one but wan't sure they ever got off the ground with that.
> 
> Thanks for showing up!




The Baker is still vacant and is now up for sale.  There is a small museum in the city building and a Baker exhibit in the town's oldest bank.
We are having the Crazy Water Festival this weekend.

Hope you can visit our little town again someday, it has really grown but downtown is still the same.

Tracie


----------



## jham

Between switching computers back and forth all day yesterday, I think most of my quotes are on the other one  But Tom, I had to say Leighanna's glamour outfit was gorgeous!  She looked soooo pretty!



> ibesue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessica52877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be there the 18th - 25th. Lori, I didn't realize you were staying at HoJo! That is where we are staying so I sure hope we run into each other. Can you email me while you are there? [Quote)
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I live in So Cali, but have plans to MNSSHP on Oct 17th and probably a few other trips during that time!!!  No hotel, though, just visiting!!!
> 
> I thought I figured out multi quoting, but I guess not.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HEY!  We have tickets to Mickey's Trick or Treat on the 17th!  We'll have a DD3 Little Bo Peep (pink polka dot), a DS6 Indiana Jones (if his jacket and hat ever arrive), a DS9 Clone Trooper and a DD11 Elphaba.  I MAY be the Wicked Queen from Snow White if it isn't too hot.  Not sure about DH though.  I'll be doing well to get the kids' costumes done.
Click to expand...


----------



## revrob

eyor44 said:


> I am so glad your meeting went well. Hopefully things will change for the better now. Sometimes principals back up their teachers no matter what when it comes to teaching styles. I'm glad your's listened to you.



This is so true!  We came home to a huge mess with our DS's school situation.  He was called into a CLOSET with a TEACHER ALONE yesterday for the purpose of intimidating my DS and telling him that he was being kicked out of his class for having been absent while we were on vacation.  I called the principal this morning to file a complaint.  Do you think I got an apology?  NOPE!  She became very defensive and began to go around to all of my DS's teachers to try to make it look like his behavior merited such a response.  It's sickening!  We're meeting with the superintendant to discuss the situation.


----------



## disneymommieof2

Does anyone know if simplicity patterns are on sale anywhere??? Thanks


----------



## ibesue

jham said:


> Between switching computers back and forth all day yesterday, I think most of my quotes are on the other one  But Tom, I had to say Leighanna's glamour outfit was gorgeous!  She looked soooo pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY!  We have tickets to Mickey's Trick or Treat on the 17th!  We'll have a DD3 Little Bo Peep (pink polka dot), a DS6 Indiana Jones (if his jacket and hat ever arrive), a DS9 Clone Trooper and a DD11 Elphaba.  I MAY be the Wicked Queen from Snow White if it isn't too hot.  Not sure about DH though.  I'll be doing well to get the kids' costumes done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How cute!!  We tried to get DGD to be lil Bo Peep, so that the newborn could be her sheep, but she would have nothing to do with it!     She wants to be Tinkerbell!!!  So hopefully we can figure out something for the baby!  The last two years its been warm enough to not even wear long sleeves.  We love MNSSHP!!!
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...


----------



## eyor44

revrob said:


> This is so true!  We came home to a huge mess with our DS's school situation.  He was called into a CLOSET with a TEACHER ALONE yesterday for the purpose of intimidating my DS and telling him that he was being kicked out of his class for having been absent while we were on vacation.



Hmmmm.....a teacher took a child into a closet? alone? Don't think that is suppose to happen. Hope the superintendent takes your complaint seriously.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

disneymommieof2 said:


> Does anyone know if simplicity patterns are on sale anywhere??? Thanks



Hancock's has 5 for $5 - Limit 10 october 12-13 excludes It's so easy and New look


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

revrob said:


> This is so true!  We came home to a huge mess with our DS's school situation.  He was called into a CLOSET with a TEACHER ALONE yesterday for the purpose of intimidating my DS and telling him that he was being kicked out of his class for having been absent while we were on vacation.  I called the principal this morning to file a complaint.  Do you think I got an apology?  NOPE!  She became very defensive and began to go around to all of my DS's teachers to try to make it look like his behavior merited such a response.  It's sickening!  We're meeting with the superintendant to discuss the situation.




WHAT!!!!!   I think I would be standing in the office not being so nice...


----------



## revrob

The Moonk's Mom said:


> WHAT!!!!!   I think I would be standing in the office not being so nice...



I had a lengthy conversation with the principal this morning.  I pretty much put it all out there.  Of course, she keeps saying "well, there are two sides to every story."  I, unfortunately, don't see a single side that would such a response from a teacher.  Period.  The superintendant wasn't too cooperative.  He didn't want to meet with us until my DH said "I'm calling you at the advice of my legal counsel.  We are trying to remedy this without moving to the next level.  If you would rather not handle the situation, then we'll move on without your assistance."


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

revrob said:


> I had a lengthy conversation with the principal this morning.  I pretty much put it all out there.  Of course, she keeps saying "well, there are two sides to every story."  I, unfortunately, don't see a single side that would such a response from a teacher.  Period.  The superintendant wasn't too cooperative.  He didn't want to meet with us until my DH said "I'm calling you at the advice of my legal counsel.  We are trying to remedy this without moving to the next level.  If you would rather not handle the situation, then we'll move on without your assistance."



There is no point that my child should be in a closet ALONE with an adult!  That just ain't right...that's the only story I need.  Ugh!  I say keep pushing!


----------



## Cherlynn25

revrob said:


> This is so true!  We came home to a huge mess with our DS's school situation.  He was called into a CLOSET with a TEACHER ALONE yesterday for the purpose of intimidating my DS and telling him that he was being kicked out of his class for having been absent while we were on vacation.  I called the principal this morning to file a complaint.  Do you think I got an apology?  NOPE!  She became very defensive and began to go around to all of my DS's teachers to try to make it look like his behavior merited such a response.  It's sickening!  We're meeting with the superintendant to discuss the situation.



Glad you are back shannon, i cant wait to see pictures! 

WHAT???? That is crazy! Hopefully it will be resolved quickly!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Okay this was too funny not to share!  I was upstairs and heard all this noise in the hall downstairs.  I knew Timmy was into something.  I went down to see what and found out he decided to take up roller blading, with my old roller blades!

Picture is fuzzy because I can't find the camera right now and this is with my very sad phone,






the funnier part is...he's pretty good!  Now I know what he needs for his birthday!


----------



## revrob

Is anyone having problems with photobucket?  For some reason, the site isn't keeping me logged in, and everytime I go to my account, I'm going straight to albums, and I don't see where to upload?


----------



## ibesue

Shannon, I am so sorry to hear the problems you are having with your son.  I think teacher & student in closet alone is a very serious problem.   I hope it all works out for you.

Sue


----------



## Stephres

jham said:


> I think either way would work.  I did a double layer skirt on Lily's Cinderella top that she wears with the zuma pants.  It was just a long top but it was not at all heavy.  I think the seperate underskirt would also be fine.  Lily's peasant dresses fit loosely.



Thank you, I am such a worry wart. I guess as she gets bigger, it seems like so much fabric! I remember when she was as small as Lily.  

Did you get my pm? Am I too much of a pest?



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


>



Oh she is a star! She didn't need a silly boa at all! Great job dad: Leighanna looks great!



MouseTriper said:


> Awww poor Megan....BUT so glad she lucked out in the end and did not need a booster shot!  Love her new outfit.  You rock Steph!
> 
> Ohh and I have to say I love Jacob's sense of humor....what wit those kids of yours have!!!  LOL!!!



She did luck out: Jacob was quite jealous that she didn't get the shot and she got McDonalds and he got to stay in school! 

It's just a day in the life of an internet star!  



eyor44 said:


> That booster cost me a new doll back in the Spring! She went kind of willingly, but not happily.



Oh, I got off easy then! The happy meal included a doll!  



revrob said:


> This is so true!  We came home to a huge mess with our DS's school situation.  He was called into a CLOSET with a TEACHER ALONE yesterday for the purpose of intimidating my DS and telling him that he was being kicked out of his class for having been absent while we were on vacation.  I called the principal this morning to file a complaint.  Do you think I got an apology?  NOPE!  She became very defensive and began to go around to all of my DS's teachers to try to make it look like his behavior merited such a response.  It's sickening!  We're meeting with the superintendant to discuss the situation.



What?  I hope you get this all sorted out and your son is ok!



The Moonk's Mom said:


>



He looks like a natural to me!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Hi everyone! I tried to make a peetiskirt for one of my girls but it didn't turn out so good.  I have been looking on the internet for a green - like hunter green - pettiskirt for christmas - has anyone ever seen a hunter green one anywhere? Do you have a website? I can get red & whiter ones without a problem. I would like these for christmas this year for the girls. I want to pair them with sweaters. If I can't find one I guess it will be back to the sewing machine for me! TIA
Carol


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Wow!  Everyone's been really busy (and having more fun being busy than I have).  There's been some really cute stuff the last few days.  We found out yesterday that the washer & dryer can't be fixed (or they could, but I could almost buy new for what it would cost to fix them) AND that the insurance company is totaling dh's truck.    At least they're giving us decent $$ for it.  Anyway...I'm working on pumpkin/fall outfits for the girls & I need a second opinion (or third & fourth, whatever  ).  I had planned to put a second pumpkin ruffle on the pants legs above the orange.  I'm afraid it would be too high on the leg though & look strange.  So, what do you guys think?


----------



## mytwotinks

revrob said:


> This is so true!  We came home to a huge mess with our DS's school situation.  He was called into a CLOSET with a TEACHER ALONE yesterday for the purpose of intimidating my DS and telling him that he was being kicked out of his class for having been absent while we were on vacation.  I called the principal this morning to file a complaint.  Do you think I got an apology?  NOPE!  She became very defensive and began to go around to all of my DS's teachers to try to make it look like his behavior merited such a response.  It's sickening!  We're meeting with the superintendant to discuss the situation.



You know what kind of year we're having, so I'm probably coming at this w/ my emotions on my sleeve, but I'd be freaking out!  It would really really really bother me that the principal didn't take it seriously.  

I am really wondering why the teacher didn't call you and deal w/ you.  It's not as if your son was the one who planned and payed for the vacation.  It bothers me a lot when the teachers take out their frustration w/ the parents on the children.


----------



## my*2*angels

Hi everyone!  Lots of cute things!  Is anyone else in a SEWING RUT????!!!!  I am working on three, yes three, skirts right now for a customer, but I am sooooo not wanting to sew anything!  I have been looking for some inspiration, a new pattern, something to get me going again.  I have been checking YCMT LIKE 20 TIMES A DAY just hoping to see a new pattern that peeks my interest!  Anyone have times like this?  Any suggestions on how to get out of my funk???!!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

my*2*angels said:


> Hi everyone!  Lots of cute things!  Is anyone else in a SEWING RUT????!!!!  I am working on three, yes three, skirts right now for a customer, but I am sooooo not wanting to sew anything!  I have been looking for some inspiration, a new pattern, something to get me going again.  I have been checking YCMT LIKE 20 TIMES A DAY just hoping to see a new pattern that peeks my interest!  Anyone have times like this?  Any suggestions on how to get out of my funk???!!!!


I look on  and etsy. I borrow from some of the sellers on there. You could also Google boutique clothing and get some ideas from of the sites that pull up.


----------



## kimmylaj

Tracie said:


> Ha! A long time ago the pool hopping and resort mug debate was REALLY hot and there were some on the boards that would state that they "could tell that a family didn't belong at a deluxe by how they were dressed, so they must be pool hopping and they would confront them"  So they became the "police" I used to make fun of them.  Then I found out about the tag fairy and made the comment that I was sure I would never get a tag, because of making fun of the "police"
> Next thing I know up pops that tag.
> 
> Tracie



ok thanks, its kind of funny because everytime my mom says she wants us all to stay at the gf i tell her that i just cant see us trooping thru the lobby with a 5 year old and 2 year old in wet bathing suits. i do hope to go there in 2 years for her 60th birthday. she has always wanted to stay there . hopefully the pool hopping police wont be all over me


----------



## my*2*angels

Tinka_Belle said:


> I look on  and etsy. I borrow from some of the sellers on there. You could also Google boutique clothing and get some ideas from of the sites that pull up.



Thanks for the ideas!  I think I need to just finish these outfits and maybe I can start something fresh!


----------



## longaberger_lara

100AcrePrincess said:


> Wow!  Everyone's been really busy (and having more fun being busy than I have).  There's been some really cute stuff the last few days.  We found out yesterday that the washer & dryer can't be fixed (or they could, but I could almost buy new for what it would cost to fix them) AND that the insurance company is totaling dh's truck.    At least they're giving us decent $$ for it.  Anyway...I'm working on pumpkin/fall outfits for the girls & I need a second opinion (or third & fourth, whatever  ).  I had planned to put a second pumpkin ruffle on the pants legs above the orange.  I'm afraid it would be too high on the leg though & look strange.  So, what do you guys think?



Love it just the way it is!!


----------



## mrsmiller

I worked on these today


a top for my sister





a messenger bag for my niece's friend


















and  my "Minnie Dress"
















I made a separate slip for the dress instead of lining 





Linnette


----------



## twob4him

> minnie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had our meeting with the principal, the teacher, nurse, social worker and psychologist today.  Not thrilled with how I was teated and their solutions but they are trying.  The way i see it is they don't want to spend the money and hassle for a 504 plan so for now I will try it there way and push it again later if need be
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure what the issue is but in NJ (not sure about your state), parents have the right to request a 504 and the school must comply (they can't refuse). I would check into this further if you feel it is appropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minnie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> twob4him-  Nope don't live in Wildwood but I have been there several times.  i grew up in North Jersey.  I just happened to notice youw ere in NJ and kept talking about going to the beach so I had to ask Seaside was my beach growing up.  My best friend goes to wildwood every yrs except this one because i convinced her to meet me in WDW!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We affectionately called Wildwood a "third world country."  I am sure Seaside is much nicer......but it wouldn't take any convincing for me to go to WDW over either place!!
> 
> 
> 
> 100AcrePrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  Everyone's been really busy (and having more fun being busy than I have).  There's been some really cute stuff the last few days.  We found out yesterday that the washer & dryer can't be fixed (or they could, but I could almost buy new for what it would cost to fix them) AND that the insurance company is totaling dh's truck.    At least they're giving us decent $$ for it.  Anyway...I'm working on pumpkin/fall outfits for the girls & I need a second opinion (or third & fourth, whatever  ).  I had planned to put a second pumpkin ruffle on the pants legs above the orange.  I'm afraid it would be too high on the leg though & look strange.  So, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I so wish I could afford really nice high end appliances....but alas I have ok ones that suffice. It would be great to get new ones someday
> 
> I love your DD's adorable outfit just as it is! I am making pants and wanted to do the exact same thing.... a cuff and a gathered ruffle in coordinating fabric. I wasn't sure I would like it till I saw yours all done....great minds think alike huh?!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## princessmom29

revrob said:


> This is so true!  We came home to a huge mess with our DS's school situation.  He was called into a CLOSET with a TEACHER ALONE yesterday for the purpose of intimidating my DS and telling him that he was being kicked out of his class for having been absent while we were on vacation.  I called the principal this morning to file a complaint.  Do you think I got an apology?  NOPE!  She became very defensive and began to go around to all of my DS's teachers to try to make it look like his behavior merited such a response.  It's sickening!  We're meeting with the superintendant to discuss the situation.



I don't mean to step on anyone's toes here, but was the closet door open? I ask this because when I need to talk to a student about grades, something personal ect that is confidential I conference with them in my room's storage closet which doubles as a sort of office. I always leave the door open and it is in view of the other students. Is this an honors class we are talking about? We have removed students from honors classes for excessive absences including vacations before because they were no longer able to keep up with the classes. Did you talk to the teacher to get her side? Mabye she was not trying to intimidate and it came across that way to your DS? Agian not trying to step on anyones toes but as a teacher I would be very offended if a parent didn't come to me with these kinds of concerns before going over my head.  guess wether the teacher should talk to you first depends on the age of the child. Personally I would talk to a middle or high school student about it first and then call the parent that night after it has been presented to the student.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

twob4him said:


> I so wish I could afford really nice high end appliances....but alas I have ok ones that suffice. It would be great to get new ones someday
> 
> I love your DD's adorable outfit just as it is! I am making pants and wanted to do the exact same thing.... a cuff and a gathered ruffle in coordinating fabric. I wasn't sure I would like it till I saw yours all done....great minds think alike huh?!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new in my new appliances & dh's new truck should be in quotes.  They will be new to us, but not really new.  My MIL knows a really good place to get used appliances in really good shape that even has a 30 day guarantee.  We've never had a new appliance except for our refrigerator.  I'd really like that washer I keep seeing commercials for that will hold 3 basket loads of laundry at once, but I know better.
> 
> Thanks! I saw the ruffles done like that on an ebay autcion a looong time ago & have been meaning to do it & I decided this was the perfect outfit because I wanted the orange & the pumpkins on the pants somewhere.  The more I look at it the less I want to go add the other ruffle.
Click to expand...


----------



## revrob

princessmom29 said:


> I don't mean to step on anyone's toes here, but was the closet door open? I ask this because when I need to talk to a student about grades, something personal ect that is confidential I conference with them in my room's storage closet which doubles as a sort of office. I always leave the door open and it is in view of the other students. Is this an honors class we are talking about? We have removed students from honors classes for excessive absences including vacations before because they were no longer able to keep up with the classes. Did you talk to the teacher to get her side? Mabye she was not trying to intimidate and it came across that way to your DS? Agian not trying to step on anyones toes but as a teacher I would be very offended if a parent didn't come to me with these kinds of concerns before going over my head.  guess wether the teacher should talk to you first depends on the age of the child. Personally I would talk to a middle or high school student about it first and then call the parent that night after it has been presented to the student.



I do understand what you're saying.  Basically, the story is this.  My DS is in 6th grade.  This was BAND class.  He was taken into the band storage closet(a room with no windows, no see through window on the door), and the door was closed behind them.  My DS was asked where he was, he said he had been on vacation.  The teacher laughed at him and said "who takes vacation in the middle of the year?"  He then said "didn't you want to take art?  I don't think this is the class for you.  If you're gonna be gone all the time for a week at at time, I don't want you in this class."  THEN, the teacher called me and said "E has expressed an interest in dropping this class and switching to art.  Is that ok with you?"  When I told him that I had never heard this desire, and that we would discuss it at home and let him know the next day, he said to me "well, he was gone all last week.  If he's gonna be absent all the time, then this isn't the class for him."  I told him that the decision to take a family vacation was ours (my DH and I), and that it was a decision that was made for our family, and was none of his business.  He had no right to address me in such a manner.  A one week vacation is NOT recurring.  Even at taking a week off, we are always WAY within the state requirements for attendance.


----------



## revrob

OH!  The other thing was that after he was taken out of the closet, and sent back to class - there was no drum and no book for him.  They had gotten rid of his equipment.


----------



## princessmom29

revrob said:


> I do understand what you're saying.  Basically, the story is this.  My DS is in 6th grade.  This was BAND class.  He was taken into the band storage closet(a room with no windows, no see through window on the door), and the door was closed behind them.  My DS was asked where he was, he said he had been on vacation.  The teacher laughed at him and said "who takes vacation in the middle of the year?"  He then said "didn't you want to take art?  I don't think this is the class for you.  If you're gonna be gone all the time for a week at at time, I don't want you in this class."  THEN, the teacher called me and said "E has expressed an interest in dropping this class and switching to art.  Is that ok with you?"  When I told him that I had never heard this desire, and that we would discuss it at home and let him know the next day, he said to me "well, he was gone all last week.  If he's gonna be absent all the time, then this isn't the class for him."  I told him that the decision to take a family vacation was ours (my DH and I), and that it was a decision that was made for our family, and was none of his business.  He had no right to address me in such a manner.  A one week vacation is NOT recurring.  Even at taking a week off, we are always WAY within the state requirements for attendance.



Thanks for the clarification. It just made me wonder b/c of our closet/ office thing. This is definitely not ok. The teacher has a right to be concerned about a week out of the clasrrom and frankly if a kid took a week off from my chemistry class to go on vacation I would be a little peeved too, but in no way was it ok to take it out on the child. I really does cause problems in the classroom to have a child gone for a week. In my class they miss soooo much material and it is hard to get them caught up. It takes me at least 3 after school tutoring sessions to get them caught up most of the time, but this is BAND we are talking about here. If the acedemic teachers did not have a problem with it what could he possibly miss in band that was that important?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mrsmiller said:


> I worked on these today
> 
> 
> a top for my sister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a messenger bag for my niece's friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and  my "Minnie Dress"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a separate slip for the dress instead of lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



Mrs. Miller,

You are so talented and your dress is beyond cute.  I am also now having a very hard time understanding patterns but still don't know enough about dressmaking to do things without them.

I am going to be SAHM by the end of the week and plan to clean and then start to sew again.


----------



## mytwotinks

princessmom29 said:


> Thanks for the clarification. It just made me wonder b/c of our closet/ office thing. This is definitely not ok. The teacher has a right to be concerned about a week out of the clasrrom and frankly if a kid took a week off from my chemistry class to go on vacation I would be a little peeved too, but in no way was it ok to take it out on the child. I really does cause problems in the classroom to have a child gone for a week. In my class they miss soooo much material and it is hard to get them caught up. It takes me at least 3 after school tutoring sessions to get them caught up most of the time, but this is BAND we are talking about here. If the acedemic teachers did not have a problem with it what could he possibly miss in band that was that important?



I'm sure that it is difficult, but I would rather a teacher talk to me about it than my 6th grader!


----------



## LisaZoe

Hi all, sorry to keep dropping off to lurk with only an occasional post. I'm trying very hard to limit my time on the computer until I get caught up on a variety of things. This week I tried something a little new - a hand-painted wooden tote made to match a Vida dress (yup, I'm still hooked on that pattern ). It's been hard to stay focused on getting them done because I've been dealing with some ongoing plumbing issues that may force me to call a plumber... which I really can't afford but I may have no other since the bathtub is not draining and we'll definitely need a shower no later than tomorrow.

Anyway, here's the dress and tote. Both were a lot of fun to do but I think I put almost much time into the tote as I did the dress!!!


----------



## mrsklamc

Tracie said:


> Ha! A long time ago the pool hopping and resort mug debate was REALLY hot and there were some on the boards that would state that they "could tell that a family didn't belong at a deluxe by how they were dressed, so they must be pool hopping and they would confront them"  So they became the "police" I used to make fun of them.  Then I found out about the tag fairy and made the comment that I was sure I would never get a tag, because of making fun of the "police"
> Next thing I know up pops that tag.
> 
> Tracie



DH says this makes him want to put on cutoffs, a wife beater, and flip flops and check into the Poly.


----------



## revrob

princessmom29 said:


> Thanks for the clarification. It just made me wonder b/c of our closet/ office thing. This is definitely not ok. The teacher has a right to be concerned about a week out of the clasrrom and frankly if a kid took a week off from my chemistry class to go on vacation I would be a little peeved too, but in no way was it ok to take it out on the child. I really does cause problems in the classroom to have a child gone for a week. In my class they miss soooo much material and it is hard to get them caught up. It takes me at least 3 after school tutoring sessions to get them caught up most of the time, but this is BAND we are talking about here. If the acedemic teachers did not have a problem with it what could he possibly miss in band that was that important?



The other really annoying thing about this is that we've been home for two days.  And E is finishing up the last of all of his assignments from being gone right now.  His lowest grade right now is a B in honors math.  The rest of his grades are all As.  Mostly high As.  It's not like we thought for a second that he wouldn't do the work from being gone.  AND, the really annoying part about this - my DS is already a musician.  He has been playing cornet for about 5 years now.  He has been in a performance level band (in our church) for the past 3 years.  He is (and has been) the youngest person in his performing band.  The class in question is BEGINNER BAND!  Where he is very much bored to begin with.  He's taking percussion, and when he told the teacher before we left that he was going to be gone, he asked his teacher what strokes they would be covering while he was gone.  My DH was going to tutor him (he is an exceptional percussionist that has taught as his profession, as well as currently teaching a percussion exclusive class.  He's travelled around the world playing percussion in performance bands.)  His teacher said to him "OH NO!  That's not a good idea!  If he teaches you wrong, then you'ld have to re-learn everything!"

There just isn't anything about the situation that has been right, in my opinion.


----------



## mytwotinks

I had to have another conversation with Riley's principal today.  Our conference last Friday was sooooo uncomfortable.  The principal sat in and basically tried to "teach" the teacher what he should be doing in class.  She said, "remember, just because something is easy for you doesn't mean it is easy for the children."  I'm thinking that any adult that doesn't understand that a grown man with a college education will know more than my 10 year old, isn't a person who I want teaching my kid! 

Yesterday another teacher came in and met with the kids and had a "team meeting."  The kids were told that the teacher would discuss the things they had talked about with them.  Well, they came back to class and he had erased the list from the board and never mentioned it.  He told the kids that they weren't switching classes for math because they needed to stay in his class and redo a vocabulary paper that they all had done "terrible" on.  Riley was upset because she doesn't want to get behind with her math teacher.

Today Riley came home and told me that she could tell he was mad about the things that they had told the teacher who had the "team meeting" with them.  He was making nasty comments about the exact things they had talked about.  She could feel the tension.

I called the principal and discussed these things and she also told me that she sensed the tension also.  She was upset about the math yesterday too.  But.....  the killer is......  The teacher went to a para and asked her to write a letter against the principal for the school board!  The man is ignorant.  This principal has been giving this guy chance after chance to fix his "problems" and this is how he thanks her.

I flat out told her that I don't know if I'm sending Riley back to class to be left alone in a room with him.  He is creeping me out.  He knows I am mad about what is going on so he is going out of his way to compliment Riley and tell the class how good she is doing at this and that.  Honestly that is just making Riley uncomfortable.

I am beside myself and don't know what to do.


----------



## princessmom29

mytwotinks said:


> I'm sure that it is difficult, but I would rather a teacher talk to me about it than my 6th grader!



Sixth grade is a little young not to involve a parent. I don't teach kids that young, but at that age I think I would want to sit down with student and parent together.


----------



## revrob

LisaZoe said:


> Hi all, sorry to keep dropping off to lurk with only an occasional post. I'm trying very hard to limit my time on the computer until I get caught up on a variety of things. This week I tried something a little new - a hand-painted wooden tote made to match a Vida dress (yup, I'm still hooked on that pattern ). It's been hard to stay focused on getting them done because I've been dealing with some ongoing plumbing issues that may force me to call a plumber... which I really can't afford but I may have no other since the bathtub is not draining and we'll definitely need a shower no later than tomorrow.
> 
> Anyway, here's the dress and tote. Both were a lot of fun to do but I think I put almost much time into the tote as I did the dress!!!



DROP. DEAD. GORGEOUS!  LOVE it!  LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it!



mrsklamc said:


> DH says this makes him want to put on cutoffs, a wife beater, and flip flops and check into the Poly.



Oh TAG FAIRY!


----------



## princessmom29

mytwotinks said:


> I had to have another conversation with Riley's principal today.  Our conference last Friday was sooooo uncomfortable.  The principal sat in and basically tried to "teach" the teacher what he should be doing in class.  She said, "remember, just because something is easy for you doesn't mean it is easy for the children."  I'm thinking that any adult that doesn't understand that a grown man with a college education will know more than my 10 year old, isn't a person who I want teaching my kid!
> 
> Yesterday another teacher came in and met with the kids and had a "team meeting."  The kids were told that the teacher would discuss the things they had talked about with them.  Well, they came back to class and he had erased the list from the board and never mentioned it.  He told the kids that they weren't switching classes for math because they needed to stay in his class and redo a vocabulary paper that they all had done "terrible" on.  Riley was upset because she doesn't want to get behind with her math teacher.
> 
> Today Riley came home and told me that she could tell he was mad about the things that they had told the teacher who had the "team meeting" with them.  He was making nasty comments about the exact things they had talked about.  She could feel the tension.
> 
> I called the principal and discussed these things and she also told me that she sensed the tension also.  She was upset about the math yesterday too.  But.....  the killer is......  The teacher went to a para and asked her to write a letter against the principal for the school board!  The man is ignorant.  This principal has been giving this guy chance after chance to fix his "problems" and this is how he thanks her.
> 
> I flat out told her that I don't know if I'm sending Riley back to class to be left alone in a room with him.  He is creeping me out.  He knows I am mad about what is going on so he is going out of his way to compliment Riley and tell the class how good she is doing at this and that.  Honestly that is just making Riley uncomfortable.
> 
> I am beside myself and don't know what to do.



My only suggestion left at this point is to insist that a para be in the room with them at all times. He really souldn't be in the classroom. If you go to the superintendent with it you may be able to get Riley into another classroom. This is absolutely rediculous and at this point he would so be gone from our school.


----------



## LisaZoe

revrob said:


> The other really annoying thing about this is that we've been home for two days.  And E is finishing up the last of all of his assignments from being gone right now.  His lowest grade right now is a B in honors math.  The rest of his grades are all As.  Mostly high As.  It's not like we thought for a second that he wouldn't do the work from being gone.  AND, the really annoying part about this - my DS is already a musician.  He has been playing cornet for about 5 years now.  He has been in a performance level band (in our church) for the past 3 years.  He is (and has been) the youngest person in his performing band.  The class in question is BEGINNER BAND!  Where he is very much bored to begin with.  He's taking percussion, and when he told the teacher before we left that he was going to be gone, he asked his teacher what strokes they would be covering while he was gone.  My DH was going to tutor him (he is an exceptional percussionist that has taught as his profession, as well as currently teaching a percussion exclusive class.  He's travelled around the world playing percussion in performance bands.)  His teacher said to him "OH NO!  That's not a good idea!  If he teaches you wrong, then you'ld have to re-learn everything!"
> 
> There just isn't anything about the situation that has been right, in my opinion.





mytwotinks said:


> I had to have another conversation with Riley's principal today.  Our conference last Friday was sooooo uncomfortable.  The principal sat in and basically tried to "teach" the teacher what he should be doing in class.  She said, "remember, just because something is easy for you doesn't mean it is easy for the children."  I'm thinking that any adult that doesn't understand that a grown man with a college education will know more than my 10 year old, isn't a person who I want teaching my kid!
> 
> Yesterday another teacher came in and met with the kids and had a "team meeting."  The kids were told that the teacher would discuss the things they had talked about with them.  Well, they came back to class and he had erased the list from the board and never mentioned it.  He told the kids that they weren't switching classes for math because they needed to stay in his class and redo a vocabulary paper that they all had done "terrible" on.  Riley was upset because she doesn't want to get behind with her math teacher.
> 
> Today Riley came home and told me that she could tell he was mad about the things that they had told the teacher who had the "team meeting" with them.  He was making nasty comments about the exact things they had talked about.  She could feel the tension.
> 
> I called the principal and discussed these things and she also told me that she sensed the tension also.  She was upset about the math yesterday too.  But.....  the killer is......  The teacher went to a para and asked her to write a letter against the principal for the school board!  The man is ignorant.  This principal has been giving this guy chance after chance to fix his "problems" and this is how he thanks her.
> 
> I flat out told her that I don't know if I'm sending Riley back to class to be left alone in a room with him.  He is creeping me out.  He knows I am mad about what is going on so he is going out of his way to compliment Riley and tell the class how good she is doing at this and that.  Honestly that is just making Riley uncomfortable.
> 
> I am beside myself and don't know what to do.



I'm sorry your kids are dealing with this. It's a shame a few "bad apple" teachers can undo what the many wonderful teachers have done.


----------



## twob4him

mytwotinks said:


> I had to have another conversation with Riley's principal today.  Our conference last Friday was sooooo uncomfortable.  The principal sat in and basically tried to "teach" the teacher what he should be doing in class.  She said, "remember, just because something is easy for you doesn't mean it is easy for the children."  I'm thinking that any adult that doesn't understand that a grown man with a college education will know more than my 10 year old, isn't a person who I want teaching my kid!
> 
> Yesterday another teacher came in and met with the kids and had a "team meeting."  The kids were told that the teacher would discuss the things they had talked about with them.  Well, they came back to class and he had erased the list from the board and never mentioned it.  He told the kids that they weren't switching classes for math because they needed to stay in his class and redo a vocabulary paper that they all had done "terrible" on.  Riley was upset because she doesn't want to get behind with her math teacher.
> 
> Today Riley came home and told me that she could tell he was mad about the things that they had told the teacher who had the "team meeting" with them.  He was making nasty comments about the exact things they had talked about.  She could feel the tension.
> 
> I called the principal and discussed these things and she also told me that she sensed the tension also.  She was upset about the math yesterday too.  But.....  the killer is......  The teacher went to a para and asked her to write a letter against the principal for the school board!  The man is ignorant.  This principal has been giving this guy chance after chance to fix his "problems" and this is how he thanks her.
> 
> I flat out told her that I don't know if I'm sending Riley back to class to be left alone in a room with him.  He is creeping me out.  He knows I am mad about what is going on so he is going out of his way to compliment Riley and tell the class how good she is doing at this and that.  Honestly that is just making Riley uncomfortable.
> 
> I am beside myself and don't know what to do.



So sorry that this is continuing. I would seriously have pulled my child from school about three weeks ago until the "matter" was cleared up to my satisfaction....you have been more than patient. I don't care that the principal is "trying"....my child's education is just too important to fool around with. Thats just my opinion....I am the same way with doctors.


----------



## mytwotinks

princessmom29 said:


> Sixth grade is a little young not to involve a parent. I don't teach kids that young, but at that age I think I would want to sit down with student and parent together.



I think that would be great!  I think it's wonderful to teach the kids responsibility by involving them in the conversation.


----------



## mytwotinks

LisaZoe said:


> I'm sorry your kids are dealing with this. It's a shame a few "bad apple" teachers can undo what the many wonderful teachers have done.



I have always felt like my kids are in wonderful hands with all of our other teachers.  This is the only one that I am not really really hoping that Drew gets.


----------



## mytwotinks

Thanks for the support guys!  It is hard not to second guess myself, but in the end if Riley is that uncomfortable it's just not working.  She has always liked even the teachers that some of the other kids think aren't nice.  Her attitude is "just do what they say and they'll be nice."  She actually told me that last year when one of the teachers was really being complained about a lot!

I also have decided that if this was just a problem for Riley (who I know is super sensitive and I've acknowledged that) the principal would have moved heaven and earth to get a new class for Riley so that she would not have to deal with me.  There must be even more parents upset than I know about and I know about a lot!

It really means a lot to me when the teachers are thinking it's weird behavior.  I'm not just out to get this guy.  I love teachers and I think it is a calling from God to work with kids everyday.  I think this guy has just maybe heard his calling wrong!


----------



## LisaZoe

mytwotinks said:


> I have always felt like my kids are in wonderful hands with all of our other teachers.  This is the only one that I am not really really hoping that Drew gets.



So far, I've really liked both of Zoe's teachers. It's tough because I don't know much about the teachers at the school but so far I haven't heard of any that I wouldn't want Zoe to have. I do remember a couple from my time in school that I now think should have retired earlier or found a different career path. Still, it's nothing like what poor Riley and her class are dealing with.


----------



## disneymomof1

Love all the beautiful outfits being posted lately.  I am still slowly working up to the easy fit pants.  I just can't find the time, between working full time, 1 DD with multiple activities, taking grad school classes part time and being addicted to finishing the Twilight books.  My attempt to learn to sew has taken the back burner.

Twob4him-I laughed out loud about your third world comment about Wildwood.  We have a house in Ocean City and I have been to Wildwood once, and I don't think I will be back.  They have nice wide beaches-but definitely not my kind of crowd on the boardwalk on a Friday or Saturday night.  Even Sea Isle is a little to crazy for my blood.  We are usually in Ocean City every weekend until after the Indian Summer weekend/craft show.  Have you ever been?  Love it so much, look forward to it every year.


----------



## princessmom29

mytwotinks said:


> Thanks for the support guys!  It is hard not to second guess myself, but in the end if Riley is that uncomfortable it's just not working.  She has always liked even the teachers that some of the other kids think aren't nice.  Her attitude is "just do what they say and they'll be nice."  She actually told me that last year when one of the teachers was really being complained about a lot!
> 
> I also have decided that if this was just a problem for Riley (who I know is super sensitive and I've acknowledged that) the principal would have moved heaven and earth to get a new class for Riley so that she would not have to deal with me.  There must be even more parents upset than I know about and I know about a lot!
> 
> It really means a lot to me when the teachers are thinking it's weird behavior.  I'm not just out to get this guy.  I love teachers and I think it is a calling from God to work with kids everyday.  I think this guy has just maybe heard his calling wrong!



Hang in there!!!! I think it is great that you are pushing to have this fixed for all the kids!!! I wish more parents were like you. We have so many at our school that will not ever return a phone call from their child's teacher much less come in for a conference when I request it. I am really sorry you are having to deal with this guy but good for you for standing up for yourself and not just pulling her and running!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

To all the moms having school issues...have you considered contacting your State's Dept of Education? I know, at work, when I have issues with the school districts for one of my clients, the only way they are really dealt with is if I file a complaint with the DOE.  I don't mean to say you should go through the channels first but if you aren't getting anywhere....at least in Mass, this works.


To all the bored Disboutiquers...I updated my TR!!!


----------



## clairemolly

Hello all.  There have been some amazing things posted here the last couple of weeks.  I have been occassionally "window shopping" but have been soooo busy trying to get things done for our trip.  I probably won't be on before we leave on Saturday.

I have to sew the bows on the pink Cindy dresses, sew together Molly's princess toile dress, sew bias tape around the edges of the high chair cover I made, make 3 diaper covers for Molly and make 3 MNSSHP iron-on t-shirts.  Luckily I am 80% packed, so I can concentrate on sewing when I get home from work.

 And, to help with all of this, I feel awful.   I thought it was just my allergies but I am not positive.  

"See" you after the 12th.  I'll have pics to post when I get back.


----------



## sahm1000

mrsmiller said:


> I worked on these today
> 
> 
> a top for my sister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a messenger bag for my niece's friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and  my "Minnie Dress"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a separate slip for the dress instead of lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette




I love your Minnie Dress!  That's great!  I'm sure you'll get lots of attention wearing it!




LisaZoe said:


> Hi all, sorry to keep dropping off to lurk with only an occasional post. I'm trying very hard to limit my time on the computer until I get caught up on a variety of things. This week I tried something a little new - a hand-painted wooden tote made to match a Vida dress (yup, I'm still hooked on that pattern ). It's been hard to stay focused on getting them done because I've been dealing with some ongoing plumbing issues that may force me to call a plumber... which I really can't afford but I may have no other since the bathtub is not draining and we'll definitely need a shower no later than tomorrow.
> 
> Anyway, here's the dress and tote. Both were a lot of fun to do but I think I put almost much time into the tote as I did the dress!!!



Wow!  I love the matching tote!  A little girl is going to be thrilled to get this outfit!




revrob said:


> DROP. DEAD. GORGEOUS!  LOVE it!  LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh TAG FAIRY!



I don't think the Tag Fairy lives here anymore!  I haven't seen anyone get a tag in forever.  Has anyone else?


----------



## sahm1000

I finally got my Vida pattern!     

I am so excited to use it but I have to make their Halloween costumes first.  

And today I decided since my DH is out of town all week and part of next week to treat myself to a new serger!  I finally bit the bullet and bought the Singer one at Wal-Mart.  I thought about buying it last year at Christmas for myself and since then I think it is about $90 cheaper so that made me  happy.  I wanted to take it out and try threading it tonight but Wal-Mart was out of the thread for it (can you believe it?) and I was only able to buy one black spool of thread.  So hopefully tomorrow I'll get to the other Wal-Mart in town and get some more for it.  The other colors that they had were very strange (like odd greens and blues? - is there a big need for these colors for sergers?) and I didn't want to buy them.  Any hints/help from those who have it would be appreciated!  Now I have to tell my DH that I bought it !


I am also looking for some advice on working with knits.  Does anyone have any helpful hints to share?  I have never worked with it before and would love to try it out but  I am very  .  Also, where is a good place to buy it?  I always love the striped knit stuff (black and white, and red and white) that I see on   at Halloween and Christmas time but I have no idea where to look for it or how to use it.


----------



## teresajoy

mrsmiller said:


> I worked on these today
> 
> 
> a top for my sister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a messenger bag for my niece's friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



I love it all Linnette,but that Minnie dress is so adorable!!!! I love seeing your drawings and then the finished product!!! You amaze me! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Mrs. Miller,
> 
> You are so talented and your dress is beyond cute.  I am also now having a very hard time understanding patterns but still don't know enough about dressmaking to do things without them.
> 
> I am going to be SAHM by the end of the week and plan to clean and then start to sew again.



I lost a bunch of my quotes the other day, and I had meant to comment on your Pocahontas dress! It turned out great!!!!

And, I'm excited for you becoming a SAHM!!! 





mrsklamc said:


> DH says this makes him want to put on cutoffs, a wife beater, and flip flops and check into the Poly.


    



mytwotinks said:


> I had to have another conversation with Riley's principal today.  Our conference last Friday was sooooo uncomfortable.  The principal sat in and basically tried to "teach" the teacher what he should be doing in class.  She said, "remember, just because something is easy for you doesn't mean it is easy for the children."  I'm thinking that any adult that doesn't understand that a grown man with a college education will know more than my 10 year old, isn't a person who I want teaching my kid!
> 
> Yesterday another teacher came in and met with the kids and had a "team meeting."  The kids were told that the teacher would discuss the things they had talked about with them.  Well, they came back to class and he had erased the list from the board and never mentioned it.  He told the kids that they weren't switching classes for math because they needed to stay in his class and redo a vocabulary paper that they all had done "terrible" on.  Riley was upset because she doesn't want to get behind with her math teacher.
> 
> Today Riley came home and told me that she could tell he was mad about the things that they had told the teacher who had the "team meeting" with them.  He was making nasty comments about the exact things they had talked about.  She could feel the tension.
> 
> I called the principal and discussed these things and she also told me that she sensed the tension also.  She was upset about the math yesterday too.  But.....  the killer is......  The teacher went to a para and asked her to write a letter against the principal for the school board!  The man is ignorant.  This principal has been giving this guy chance after chance to fix his "problems" and this is how he thanks her.
> 
> I flat out told her that I don't know if I'm sending Riley back to class to be left alone in a room with him.  He is creeping me out.  He knows I am mad about what is going on so he is going out of his way to compliment Riley and tell the class how good she is doing at this and that.  Honestly that is just making Riley uncomfortable.
> 
> I am beside myself and don't know what to do.




Denise, you need to get her out of there.  This could really stay with her for a long time. 

When I was in 4th grade, my brother and I went to a school that just wasn't nice, at all. It was a bad year for the both of us. I hadn't been back to that school since the first few weeks of 5th grade, when they changed our bus routes and our bus got moved to a different school.       I hadn't realized how much this school bothered me until I went back for Tessa's open house (Yep, Tessa goes to the school of my nightmares! It's better now though!) and as soon as I pulled in the parking lot, I started to shake, by the time I got to the doorway, I was almost in tears and could barely walk. It was really not a pretty site. Thankfully I pulled it togethere before Tessa got there!  It was a bad year, a very very very bad year. 

Don't put Riley through anymore of this! Enough is enough, this guy is a nut, and the principal isn't doing her job in protecting those children! You've done SO much to try to fix this, but Riley is too precious and too sweet to keep sending her to a nutcase all day.   I say grab her and run like the wind away from his destructive influence!   





sahm1000 said:


> I don't think the Tag Fairy lives here anymore!  I haven't seen anyone get a tag in forever.  Has anyone else?


Someone got a tag the other week, but I don't remember what board I was on where I read that! 


sahm1000 said:


> I wanted to take it out and try threading it tonight but Wal-Mart was out of the thread for it (can you believe it?) and I was only able to buy one black spool of thread.  So hopefully tomorrow I'll get to the other Wal-Mart in town and get some more for it.  The other colors that they had were very strange (like odd greens and blues? - is there a big need for these colors for sergers?) and I didn't want to buy them.  Any hints/help from those who have it would be appreciated!  Now I have to tell my DH that I bought it !
> .



Benita, when I bought mine, there were spools of white thread already on the machine. Did you open it up and check? 

And, I'm really excited for you!!!   

My tip: Don't even attempt to thread it without using the tweezers! Follow those color coded diagrams, and you will be fine!


----------



## twob4him

disneymomof1 said:


> Twob4him-I laughed out loud about your third world comment about Wildwood.  We have a house in Ocean City and I have been to Wildwood once, and I don't think I will be back.  They have nice wide beaches-but definitely not my kind of crowd on the boardwalk on a Friday or Saturday night.  Even Sea Isle is a little to crazy for my blood.  We are usually in Ocean City every weekend until after the Indian Summer weekend/craft show.  Have you ever been?  Love it so much, look forward to it every year.



I love the OC boardwalk! Yes we go a few times each year!  



On a side note, the nice ladies at my Joanne's felt so bad for me when I got up there and they were out of the *big red dot fabric*, that they promised to call as soon as more came in. Well they did! She is holding the whole bolt for me! That 6-7 yds      Red dot for everyone!!!!


----------



## minnie2

revrob said:


> This is so true!  We came home to a huge mess with our DS's school situation.  He was called into a CLOSET with a TEACHER ALONE yesterday for the purpose of intimidating my DS and telling him that he was being kicked out of his class for having been absent while we were on vacation.  I called the principal this morning to file a complaint.  Do you think I got an apology?  NOPE!  She became very defensive and began to go around to all of my DS's teachers to try to make it look like his behavior merited such a response.  It's sickening!  We're meeting with the superintendant to discuss the situation.


OMG!  Good luck!!!  That is unreal!  I really hope you get better results then I am getting with Nikki's school!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Okay this was too funny not to share!  I was upstairs and heard all this noise in the hall downstairs.  I knew Timmy was into something.  I went down to see what and found out he decided to take up roller blading, with my old roller blades!
> 
> Picture is fuzzy because I can't find the camera right now and this is with my very sad phone,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the funnier part is...he's pretty good!  Now I know what he needs for his birthday!


LOL  Love it!  How cool!



100AcrePrincess said:


> Wow!  Everyone's been really busy (and having more fun being busy than I have).  There's been some really cute stuff the last few days.  We found out yesterday that the washer & dryer can't be fixed (or they could, but I could almost buy new for what it would cost to fix them) AND that the insurance company is totaling dh's truck.    At least they're giving us decent $$ for it.  Anyway...I'm working on pumpkin/fall outfits for the girls & I need a second opinion (or third & fourth, whatever  ).  I had planned to put a second pumpkin ruffle on the pants legs above the orange.  I'm afraid it would be too high on the leg though & look strange.  So, what do you guys think?


It is perfect the way it is! 



mrsmiller said:


> I worked on these today
> 
> 
> a top for my sister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a messenger bag for my niece's friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and  my "Minnie Dress"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a separate slip for the dress instead of lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette


 
 I love that shirt for your sister!  Of course everything is great but that is my fav.



twob4him said:


> I am not sure what the issue is but in NJ (not sure about your state), parents have the right to request a 504 and the school must comply (they can't refuse). I would check into this further if you feel it is appropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We affectionately called Wildwood a "third world country."  I am sure Seaside is much nicer......but it wouldn't take any convincing for me to go to WDW over either place!!
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me Seaside isn't all that but it holds so many memories for me!
> 
> We are in IL and frankly I think the principal is either too lazy to put one in effect or is trying everything in her power to not have to spend her budget on one for my dd!
> 
> Yesterday she sent home a letter stating that she was denied the 504 plan and wanted us to sign it   I was livid!  So George wrote a letter stating we would NOT sign it and we were very puzzled as to why she was denied because the definition of a 504 plan is to help a child with a chronic condition and Celiac IS!  He also state that in the spirit of collaboration we would proceed with the plan we talked about BUT if it didn't work for  Nikki we would be seeking a  more 'legal and binding 504 plan'.  The reason the principal said in a meeting is that Nikki is a model student and doesn't have any trouble in class with the work.  S the way i see it is because she is a great student and doesn't struggle with her home work she is denied ut if she was failing I could blame her celiac for her poor work!  I was so mad I cant even tell you!  They also mentioned if she was having social issues because of her celiac a 504 plan may fit better then.  So because my child is smart and well adjusted she doesn't deserve a legal medical plan to keep her safe!!
> 
> The teacher in the meeting ticked me off too.  She blamed ME for her lack of communication!    I have stated I can be called on my home phone or cell phone, or even emailed and I would respond asap and if they had any doubt please ask her last yrs teacher.  She insisted it was my fault that she felt uncomfortable talking to the class about Nik's celiac.  Well I told her she could have called me and talked to me about it BEFORE back to school night and I even offered to talk to the parents about it during back to school night.
> 
> The principal and the teacher were shocked that George and I told them when talking to the staff about a child with Celiac they could use her name because it is nothing we are ashamed of ad we felt that if you just said a child in ms x class they wouldn't know who to keep safe.  They were stunned that we were ok with saying her name.  It isn't something we feel she should every be embarrassed about.  She should be proud of herself in every way.  UGH!
> 
> 
> sorry for the long post I just needed to vent!
Click to expand...


----------



## minnie2

LisaZoe said:


> Hi all, sorry to keep dropping off to lurk with only an occasional post. I'm trying very hard to limit my time on the computer until I get caught up on a variety of things. This week I tried something a little new - a hand-painted wooden tote made to match a Vida dress (yup, I'm still hooked on that pattern ). It's been hard to stay focused on getting them done because I've been dealing with some ongoing plumbing issues that may force me to call a plumber... which I really can't afford but I may have no other since the bathtub is not draining and we'll definitely need a shower no later than tomorrow.
> 
> Anyway, here's the dress and tote. Both were a lot of fun to do but I think I put almost much time into the tote as I did the dress!!!


That is so stinkin cute!  



revrob said:


> The other really annoying thing about this is that we've been home for two days.  And E is finishing up the last of all of his assignments from being gone right now.  His lowest grade right now is a B in honors math.  The rest of his grades are all As.  Mostly high As.  It's not like we thought for a second that he wouldn't do the work from being gone.  AND, the really annoying part about this - my DS is already a musician.  He has been playing cornet for about 5 years now.  He has been in a performance level band (in our church) for the past 3 years.  He is (and has been) the youngest person in his performing band.  The class in question is BEGINNER BAND!  Where he is very much bored to begin with.  He's taking percussion, and when he told the teacher before we left that he was going to be gone, he asked his teacher what strokes they would be covering while he was gone.  My DH was going to tutor him (he is an exceptional percussionist that has taught as his profession, as well as currently teaching a percussion exclusive class.  He's travelled around the world playing percussion in performance bands.)  His teacher said to him "OH NO!  That's not a good idea!  If he teaches you wrong, then you'ld have to re-learn everything!"
> 
> There just isn't anything about the situation that has been right, in my opinion.


This is really getting me mad for your poor son!  I have had so much good luck with teachers  but this yr I keep hearing all of these nightmare stories!  Why do these kids have to go through this?!?!?





mytwotinks said:


> I had to have another conversation with Riley's principal today.  Our conference last Friday was sooooo uncomfortable.  The principal sat in and basically tried to "teach" the teacher what he should be doing in class.  She said, "remember, just because something is easy for you doesn't mean it is easy for the children."  I'm thinking that any adult that doesn't understand that a grown man with a college education will know more than my 10 year old, isn't a person who I want teaching my kid!
> 
> Yesterday another teacher came in and met with the kids and had a "team meeting."  The kids were told that the teacher would discuss the things they had talked about with them.  Well, they came back to class and he had erased the list from the board and never mentioned it.  He told the kids that they weren't switching classes for math because they needed to stay in his class and redo a vocabulary paper that they all had done "terrible" on.  Riley was upset because she doesn't want to get behind with her math teacher.
> 
> Today Riley came home and told me that she could tell he was mad about the things that they had told the teacher who had the "team meeting" with them.  He was making nasty comments about the exact things they had talked about.  She could feel the tension.
> 
> I called the principal and discussed these things and she also told me that she sensed the tension also.  She was upset about the math yesterday too.  But.....  the killer is......  The teacher went to a para and asked her to write a letter against the principal for the school board!  The man is ignorant.  This principal has been giving this guy chance after chance to fix his "problems" and this is how he thanks her.
> 
> I flat out told her that I don't know if I'm sending Riley back to class to be left alone in a room with him.  He is creeping me out.  He knows I am mad about what is going on so he is going out of his way to compliment Riley and tell the class how good she is doing at this and that.  Honestly that is just making Riley uncomfortable.
> 
> I am beside myself and don't know what to do.


UGH I was really hoping it would get better after the talks last week.   Is there another class you could move her too?



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> To all the moms having school issues...have you considered contacting your State's Dept of Education? I know, at work, when I have issues with the school districts for one of my clients, the only way they are really dealt with is if I file a complaint with the DOE.  I don't mean to say you should go through the channels first but if you aren't getting anywhere....at least in Mass, this works.
> 
> 
> To all the bored Disboutiquers...I updated my TR!!!


I will certainly keep that in the back of my head!  I am certainly not afraid to go above some ones head!


twob4him said:


> I love the OC boardwalk! Yes we go a few times each year!
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, the nice ladies at my Joanne's felt so bad for me when I got up there and they were out of the *big red dot fabric*, that they promised to call as soon as more came in. Well they did! She is holding the whole bolt for me! That 6-7 yds      Red dot for everyone!!!!


----------



## Twins+2more

Linnette, how are you feeling lately dear?  Your minnie dress is darling - I love the back.  And that purese is pretty funky (in a good kinda way)

Whoever made the pumpkin and vine set on the darling blonde, I like how high the sash is.  You did wonderful.

Lisa, every creation you seam to just outdo yourself.  You are so talented.      LOVE the beads on the purse.   Heck , I love it all.  There is nothing you do that I don't love.     Your tops.


----------



## livndisney

Just back from quick trip the World. I met Mommy to 2 princess's Monday (I think it was monday-I'm tired LOL). I think we recognized the clothes! LOL


----------



## Stephres

100AcrePrincess said:


>



I think it is perfect the way it is! 



mrsmiller said:


>



Cute funky bag! I hope you are feeling better.



LisaZoe said:


>



Wow, just gorgeous! Did you buy the handle like that or make it yourself? It matches the painted tote perfectly.



mytwotinks said:


> I had to have another conversation with Riley's principal today.  Our conference last Friday was sooooo uncomfortable.  The principal sat in and basically tried to "teach" the teacher what he should be doing in class.  She said, "remember, just because something is easy for you doesn't mean it is easy for the children."  I'm thinking that any adult that doesn't understand that a grown man with a college education will know more than my 10 year old, isn't a person who I want teaching my kid!
> 
> Yesterday another teacher came in and met with the kids and had a "team meeting."  The kids were told that the teacher would discuss the things they had talked about with them.  Well, they came back to class and he had erased the list from the board and never mentioned it.  He told the kids that they weren't switching classes for math because they needed to stay in his class and redo a vocabulary paper that they all had done "terrible" on.  Riley was upset because she doesn't want to get behind with her math teacher.
> 
> Today Riley came home and told me that she could tell he was mad about the things that they had told the teacher who had the "team meeting" with them.  He was making nasty comments about the exact things they had talked about.  She could feel the tension.
> 
> I called the principal and discussed these things and she also told me that she sensed the tension also.  She was upset about the math yesterday too.  But.....  the killer is......  The teacher went to a para and asked her to write a letter against the principal for the school board!  The man is ignorant.  This principal has been giving this guy chance after chance to fix his "problems" and this is how he thanks her.
> 
> I flat out told her that I don't know if I'm sending Riley back to class to be left alone in a room with him.  He is creeping me out.  He knows I am mad about what is going on so he is going out of his way to compliment Riley and tell the class how good she is doing at this and that.  Honestly that is just making Riley uncomfortable.
> 
> I am beside myself and don't know what to do.



This is just crazy. This guy should not be teaching kids, period.  



twob4him said:


> On a side note, the nice ladies at my Joanne's felt so bad for me when I got up there and they were out of the *big red dot fabric*, that they promised to call as soon as more came in. Well they did! She is holding the whole bolt for me! That 6-7 yds      Red dot for everyone!!!!



Good for you!    



minnie2 said:


> Yesterday she sent home a letter stating that she was denied the 504 plan and wanted us to sign it   I was livid!  So George wrote a letter stating we would NOT sign it and we were very puzzled as to why she was denied because the definition of a 504 plan is to help a child with a chronic condition and Celiac IS!  He also state that in the spirit of collaboration we would proceed with the plan we talked about BUT if it didn't work for  Nikki we would be seeking a  more 'legal and binding 504 plan'.  The reason the principal said in a meeting is that Nikki is a model student and doesn't have any trouble in class with the work.  S the way i see it is because she is a great student and doesn't struggle with her home work she is denied ut if she was failing I could blame her celiac for her poor work!  I was so mad I cant even tell you!  They also mentioned if she was having social issues because of her celiac a 504 plan may fit better then.  So because my child is smart and well adjusted she doesn't deserve a legal medical plan to keep her safe!!
> 
> The teacher in the meeting ticked me off too.  She blamed ME for her lack of communication!    I have stated I can be called on my home phone or cell phone, or even emailed and I would respond asap and if they had any doubt please ask her last yrs teacher.  She insisted it was my fault that she felt uncomfortable talking to the class about Nik's celiac.  Well I told her she could have called me and talked to me about it BEFORE back to school night and I even offered to talk to the parents about it during back to school night.
> 
> The principal and the teacher were shocked that George and I told them when talking to the staff about a child with Celiac they could use her name because it is nothing we are ashamed of ad we felt that if you just said a child in ms x class they wouldn't know who to keep safe.  They were stunned that we were ok with saying her name.  It isn't something we feel she should every be embarrassed about.  She should be proud of herself in every way.  UGH!
> 
> 
> sorry for the long post I just needed to vent!



Have all the teachers and principals gone mad? Good for you not signing it!


----------



## HeatherSue

karebear1 said:


> DIS BOUTIQUE MEET People:
> 
> It looks as though our February meeting for Illuminations at the patio area in England is not gonna happen.
> 
> When I first started looking into making these arrangements, I was given a price list. Included in this price list was a menu of different dessert buffet prices and information that there was a $250.00 venue fee. The prices on the dessert buffet I thought were ok- pricey, but I thought it would be a great event for our group of people to  gather and a nice place to watch Illuminations from. My intentions were to personally pay the $250.00  venue fee so you guys wouldn't have to. If I had spilt that fees among all of you it would've added about $9.00 per person to that $27.00 original price.
> 
> Unfortunately- things have changed since I first started looking into this.
> 
> In the process of talking to the people at WDW about our event- prices have gone up, extra fees (75.00 for set up fees) were added that were never mentioned to me in the beginning and when I left messages for the person in charge to call me  back, she did not. I don't feel very comfortable about making these arrangements with all this going on. To make a long story short- the price would probably go up to about $35.00+ per person- and that's basically for a brownie dessert buffet.  I (personally) can't justify paying  $35.00 for a brownie and a good seat for Illuminations.
> 
> I'm really disappointed this is happening, and I apologize for getting everyone's hopes up.  I thought I had all the detail I needed when I posted about it, and I obviously did not. I'm so sorry.
> 
> SO..... can we come up with another idea of where we can meet??





karebear1 said:


> Disboutique February Meet people...
> 
> 
> Thank You all!!! You're such wonderfully understanding people. I was feeling soooo bad about that dessert thing, and honestly was a little afraid to break the news to all of you because we were all excited about it. You've made me feel so much better..... thanks!



Of course we wouldn't be upset with you, Karen!   You did so much work to try and get this going!  I just saw your post because I haven't been on here more than to post that Big Give  trip report link in the last week or so. 
--------------------------
I really like the idea of meeting on the Poly beach!  That sounds like fun.  But, if Cathy already has ADRs at Epcot, maybe that won't work!  I am just worried that there won't be a place for all of us to gather together and chat at Epcot.  Does anyone know of a good place that's not too crowded where we can all talk and snack and such?
---------------

I finished the Stitch shirt you all helped me with on Monday. I'm shipping it out today (nothing like waiting until the last minute- the ship date is October 1).  Thanks so much for all your ideas on the phrase!!






I know he would have looked better with pink around the ears, but I just couldn't bring myself to put that much pink on a 10 year old boy's shirt!


----------



## karebear1

I'll be staying at BWV's that weekend Heather- maybe we can gather there and then go to Illuminations later?

And.... while I'm not staying at BCV's this time, there is a big gathering room  there,(I believe at BWV's as well) that we could possibly meet in and talk. There's also a BBQ area at BCv's (only 1 table though, but it's by the pool where there are lots of tables) and there's the outdoor movie at BCV's as well.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Alright folks...I need help.  Patrick's school is having a fundraiser that I can't or will not participate in.  It is a magazine fundraiser that you mail cards out to family and friends to get them to order...I hate that kind of pressure.  The only way he gets a prize is that people order.  I told him that the people we would mail to would be grandparents and they are all on fixed incomes and don't want magazines.  He is very sad becuase he REALLY wants the cool glow in the dark scooby t-shirt.   I of course told him I till make him a shirt!     But he wants it to glow!  Okay...how do I do that?  Is there paint or something I can put on the shirt?  Ugh!  I thought I would do an applique, but I can't make it glow can I?  HELP!


----------



## HeatherSue

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Alright folks...I need help.  Patrick's school is having a fundraiser that I can't or will not participate in.  It is a magazine fundraiser that you mail cards out to family and friends to get them to order...I hate that kind of pressure.  The only way he gets a prize is that people order.  I told him that the people we would mail to would be grandparents and they are all on fixed incomes and don't want magazines.  He is very sad becuase he REALLY wants the cool glow in the dark scooby t-shirt.   I of course told him I till make him a shirt!     But he wants it to glow!  Okay...how do I do that?  Is there paint or something I can put on the shirt?  Ugh!  I thought I would do an applique, but I can't make it glow can I?  HELP!



I think Walmart had glow in the dark thread.  I'm pretty sure they had different colors, too.  

I hate school fundraisers.  I just can't bring myself to ask my family to buy that overpriced junk.  You can almost always find the magazines cheaper somewhere else.  I'd rather just donate money to the school.  I wish they'd leave that as an option on the order forms!  Our school also makes money by selling gift cards.  I think that's a great option since it's useful!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

HeatherSue said:


> I think Walmart had glow in the dark thread.  I'm pretty sure they had different colors, too.
> 
> I hate school fundraisers.  I just can't bring myself to ask my family to buy that overpriced junk.  You can almost always find the magazines cheaper somewhere else.  I'd rather just donate money to the school.  I wish they'd leave that as an option on the order forms!  Our school also makes money by selling gift cards.  I think that's a great option since it's useful!



The ONLY fundraiser I participate in is for Katie's Dance school.  It is great!  The profits go to HER/me!  We can use it towards her costumes, shoes, tights...I love it!  We sell the Home Interior candles at a reasonable price and you know what you are getting, not some junk!  I just really hate the pressure they put on the kids.  Patrick was crying and didn't understand why the video they saw at school looked so exciting!  Keep in mind we were off to Chick fil A last night for the school fundraiser.  The first of many I am sure!  I am with you...can't I just write a check!


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> Of course we wouldn't be upset with you, Karen!   You did so much work to try and get this going!  I just saw your post because I haven't been on here more than to post that Big Give  trip report link in the last week or so.
> --------------------------
> I really like the idea of meeting on the Poly beach!  That sounds like fun.  But, if Cathy already has ADRs at Epcot, maybe that won't work!  I am just worried that there won't be a place for all of us to gather together and chat at Epcot.  Does anyone know of a good place that's not too crowded where we can all talk and snack and such?
> ---------------
> 
> I finished the Stitch shirt you all helped me with on Monday. I'm shipping it out today (nothing like waiting until the last minute- the ship date is October 1).  Thanks so much for all your ideas on the phrase!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know he would have looked better with pink around the ears, but I just couldn't bring myself to put that much pink on a 10 year old boy's shirt!


I think it looks GREAT!



HeatherSue said:


> I think Walmart had glow in the dark thread.  I'm pretty sure they had different colors, too.
> 
> I hate school fundraisers.  I just can't bring myself to ask my family to buy that overpriced junk.  You can almost always find the magazines cheaper somewhere else.  I'd rather just donate money to the school.  I wish they'd leave that as an option on the order forms!  Our school also makes money by selling gift cards.  I think that's a great option since it's useful!





The Moonk's Mom said:


> Alright folks...I need help.  Patrick's school is having a fundraiser that I can't or will not participate in.  It is a magazine fundraiser that you mail cards out to family and friends to get them to order...I hate that kind of pressure.  The only way he gets a prize is that people order.  I told him that the people we would mail to would be grandparents and they are all on fixed incomes and don't want magazines.  He is very sad becuase he REALLY wants the cool glow in the dark scooby t-shirt.   I of course told him I till make him a shirt!     But he wants it to glow!  Okay...how do I do that?  Is there paint or something I can put on the shirt?  Ugh!  I thought I would do an applique, but I can't make it glow can I?  HELP!


I'm with you I hate fundraisers too!  We don't do them.  I have no problem if they have a buy out for certain ones.  Like Nik had a pizza fundraiser for cheer but imo she can't even eat it so why should she be forced to sell it! We don't do the school ones either they are a rip off!


----------



## mrsmiller

sahm1000 said:


> I love your Minnie Dress!  That's great!  I'm sure you'll get lots of attention wearing it!





sahm1000 said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> LOL, LOL Sorry but I thought this was a funny post , I could only imagine the people in the parks laughing at a "43 yr old mom" wearing a custom minnie dress like this    Yes I would get LOTS OF ATTENTION
> 
> I ment : My version of the minnie dress
> 
> (the dress is for  one of michelle princesses!!! )
> 
> I should have a package for you Michelle soon!! Sorry it is taking me so long!!!!
> 
> 
> Linnette


----------



## peachygreen

I need some help with sewing elastic.  Am I doing something wrong with my settings, that the thread always ends up knotted and tangled on the bobbin side when I sew elastic?  I'm about to give up and sew all my elastic by hand, but I really hate to hand sew.  (And yes I know that the elastic will go in the casing and not be seen, but I'm afraid it isn't very strong this way.)


----------



## minnie2

peachygreen said:


> I need some help with sewing elastic.  Am I doing something wrong with my settings, that the thread always ends up knotted and tangled on the bobbin side when I sew elastic?  I'm about to give up and sew all my elastic by hand, but I really hate to hand sew.  (And yes I know that the elastic will go in the casing and not be seen, but I'm afraid it isn't very strong this way.)


Try rethreading your machine bobbin and all.  If that doesn't fix it try loosening your tension.


----------



## my*2*angels

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Alright folks...I need help.  Patrick's school is having a fundraiser that I can't or will not participate in.  It is a magazine fundraiser that you mail cards out to family and friends to get them to order...I hate that kind of pressure.  The only way he gets a prize is that people order.  I told him that the people we would mail to would be grandparents and they are all on fixed incomes and don't want magazines.  He is very sad becuase he REALLY wants the cool glow in the dark scooby t-shirt.   I of course told him I till make him a shirt!     But he wants it to glow!  Okay...how do I do that?  Is there paint or something I can put on the shirt?  Ugh!  I thought I would do an applique, but I can't make it glow can I?  HELP!



I HATE school fundraisers!!!!!!!  And I can't stand that they award prizes to the "top sellers".  How ridiculous!!!!  Try explaining that to a young child!  They don't understand!!!!  Luckily we were moving this year when school started, so Sydni started school about two weeks late, so we missed the fundraiser!


----------



## t-beri

1. Teachers. have you ever considered the situations that may make your students families take a week vacation during the school year? 

My son took a letter to his teacher about his upcoming vacay and she told him getting his work together is a "pain in the butt"  Which I get.  Totally.  

BUT If we don't take a vacation in october or march then we don't get one. PERIOD.  We work for my family's SMALL company. We are the only ones there who do our jobs.  We can't be gone for a week at a time and up until the last 2 years we only took 3 day weekend trips a few times a year b/c of this.  The times of the year when the kids have school breaks are our high volume seasons.  We do A/C and Heating. Spring Break is the start of our ON season for cooling and then summer is OUT of the question.  Right around christmas we finally are kicking into heating season and our customers are getting their houses ready for company which keeps us extremely busy.

My children deserve to have a family vacation.  A time for just us and no work and now school. just for us to enjoy each other.  As it is I ensure that Mac does his school work while we are on vacation and has it ready upon his return.  I hate doing this but I don't want him to fall behind either.  

Once I start teaching I will STILL have to take my vacation during my husbands off seasons, he will just NEVER be able to leave work during the summer or christmas. 

*Karen* I am so sorry that you are feeling stressed and upset about the GTG situation.  I for one am game for anything that you guys come up w/. I will put on my thinking cap and see if I can come up w/ anything.  I am a little glad that it didn't work out, I can't believe you were gonna cover the event fees yourself, you silly girl!! That would NOT be fair. Nice of you, but not fair.  We'll come up w/ something.   

I have missed PAGES and i am probably gonna have to jump in from here. I have been CLEANING my house.  And there is still more to do. BATHROOMS   I have been cleaning and trying to catch up on mount washmore before we go on vacation.  I am feeling quite accomplished but I have cleaning issues.  We all know I am a bit obsessive sometimes...well, it's a weird thing but if my house looks like a hurricane hit it then I can live in it. It will disgust me and I'll be embarrassed that I keep such a messy house,  but I usually don't freak out about cleaning.  BUT if I "pick up" the house I HAVE to scrub it.  Once I get the mess cleared away I have a compulsion to scrub and scour every tiny crack.  So I didn't go to bed Monday night b/c I was hand washing the kitchen floor(sometimes a mop just won't do) and scrubbing all the baseboards  and cabinets etc.    It is a sickness.  I hate it.  If I could just keep it picked up to begin w/ Then I could do the detail work throughout the week and I wouldn't have to do this to myself.  Now that I am home w/ Lily I am hoping to get myself on schedule and finally FLY!!  I have been a flybaby for like 5years but I don't have internet access at home for reminders and I was working and my family aren't cooperative so it hasn't ever really stuck...but now I am getting my internet connection and am home so I am keeping my fingers crossed that at 31 I finally learn how to keep up w/ my housework!! 

We are having a garage sale this weekend at my inlaws and we are taking "turns" manning the sale, the guys have already called for saturday shifts as football is on sunday. So I plan on sewing all day saturday!!  I hope to have some pics for you on monday.


----------



## princessmom29

T- really do understand that sometimes families have no choice but to take vacations during the school year and I don't begrude them that at all. What bothers me is the trips that could be taken another time and the parents choose to just pull them out of school. I really apperciate parents trying to get kids to work on vacation, but I rarely send work with my students b/c they cannot do it without having the instruction form me. I teach chemistry and physics and this is stuff these kids have never seen before. When the miss I basically have to meet with them after school and reteach everything I taught the week they were out before they can even start the makeup work. My parents generally don't realize the position they are putting their kids in by choosing to take their kids out of school when it can be avoided. I think in the lower grades it is not so much of an issure because they can just do the work while they are gone, and I think my students are prefectly capable of catching up on say english or history, but math and science almost always has to be retaught for them to get it when they miss a week of a high school honors class.


----------



## peachygreen

t-beri said:


> 1BUT If we don't take a vacation in october or march then we don't get one. PERIOD.  We work for my family's SMALL company. We are the only ones there who do our jobs.  We can't be gone for a week at a time and up until the last 2 years we only took 3 day weekend trips a few times a year b/c of this.  The times of the year when the kids have school breaks are our high volume seasons.  We do A/C and Heating. Spring Break is the start of our ON season for cooling and then summer is OUT of the question.  Right around christmas we finally are kicking into heating season and our customers are getting their houses ready for company which keeps us extremely busy.


Someone who understands my vacation issues.  My DD and I can get away in the Summer or Winter, but my DH can not.  He too works in Heating and Air and it is impossible to take off in the summer and winter.  I have no idea what we will do vacation wise when my DD is school age.  October Vacations are really the only time we can get away.  We are pushing our luck next year because our best friend is getting married in CA and we are taking off around Memorial Day for her wedding and spending time in S. CA after the wedding (I am not spending the money to fly to CA for just a weekend).


----------



## t-beri

Well, if it helps...Gavin's teachers have always been understanding so far. Of course he is only in 5th grade.  I guess it is going to be harder when he is in highschool.  But we will cross that bridge when we get to it.  have a few illnesses last year and between them and vacation he got turned in for truency.  I met w/ the truency officer and showed her the days he was sick and when we got to 5 days he missed in a row, I said...HEY, we went on vacation, I sent the principal a letter 3 weeks before hand and it is the ONLY time of year we are able to go on vacation. She said she understood that and while technically his absences are being "monitored"  it is really for watching out for children who are being neglected not for kids whose parents took them on vacation.  

Of course this year my ex husband wants to take him on vacation and take him out of school for 5 days in May.  I have been struggling w/ what to do. If he was an only child it would be an easy decision, we don't take vacation or B and I take a grown ups only vacay while Mac goes w/ his dad. But he isn't an only child and how do I say, you have to stay home w/ your father while Dada and I take Lily to Disney?????  

...t.


----------



## jham

I have been busy sewing, sewing, sewing and I can no longer say I have not made my kids anything for our Disneyland trip in 2 weeks.  Here is Lily's Disney Halloween outfit.  (I got the fabric on  ) I think I need to make her an orange polka dot peasant top to go underneath.  She insisted on the crocs  although I don't really have shoes to go with this outfit  her orange sandals are too big to walk very far in.  














I have some more stuff to post but I have to go pick up Luke from school.


----------



## jham

Got these on  they cracky me up.  Isn't she cute?  Some mice and I are making a Cinderella patchwork twirl skirt (eventually) for our January trip.  Of course, now I think she'll wear the outfit on BBB day so the bows may be moot.


----------



## mommyof3princess

My oh my have you all been busy I can only keep up if I lurk I could never begin to comment on everything. I could only dream to be as talented as some of you are. 

Ok back to my topic. I have start parting with the girls halloween costumes (per hubby's comments of what do I plan to do keep everything that I make them.) So with that said simce this is the dis boards I am asking if anyone is intreasted in the twins two costumes. please pm me if you are. Thanks for letting me share.










This one has wings, shoes, bloomers, and dress. There are two sets size 2t/3t














 This one has bloomers, dress. These were for  the twins 2nd birthday at Disneyland. So I am guessing size 18 months to 2t.

I know some of you will remember these. Thanks for letting me share again.
I am sooo sorry for the huge pics my photobucket is acting funny.


----------



## HeatherSue

jham said:


>


Lily's outfit is SO adorable!  Did you find that fabric on ?  The Cinderella barettes are so sweet!!!



mommyof3princess said:


> This one has bloomers, dress. These were for  the twins 2nd birthday at Disneyland. So I am guessing size 18 months to 2t.
> 
> I know some of you will remember these. Thanks for letting me share again.
> I am sooo sorry for the huge pics my photobucket is acting funny.



Those are adorable costumes.  Too bad Sawyer would look pretty silly in them!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

LisaZoe said:


>



Beautiful!  I love the purse.



Twins+2more said:


> Whoever made the pumpkin and vine set on the darling blonde, I like how high the sash is.  You did wonderful.



Thanks!  

I'm so sorry that so many of you are having crazy issues with teachers.  Things like that ae so frustrating.  I'm very lucky this year that Ash got a good K teacher.  I hope things get better for all of you.


----------



## LisaZoe

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Alright folks...I need help.  Patrick's school is having a fundraiser that I can't or will not participate in.  It is a magazine fundraiser that you mail cards out to family and friends to get them to order...I hate that kind of pressure.  The only way he gets a prize is that people order.  I told him that the people we would mail to would be grandparents and they are all on fixed incomes and don't want magazines.  He is very sad becuase he REALLY wants the cool glow in the dark scooby t-shirt.   I of course told him I till make him a shirt!     But he wants it to glow!  Okay...how do I do that?  Is there paint or something I can put on the shirt?  Ugh!  I thought I would do an applique, but I can't make it glow can I?  HELP!



I agree about fundraisers. So far we've only participated in one - a Jog-a-thon. That allowed people to contribute what they wanted - as low as $1... which was what Zoe contributed.  There was no requirement to do a per lap amount, either, so people weren't left unsure of their contribution until AFTER they'd committed to it.

As for glow in the dark, there's thread that glows as well as fabric paint. The thread comes in a limited assortment of colors. I've seen fabric with designs that glow but I'm not sure how those would work for an applique.



Stephres said:


> Wow, just gorgeous! Did you buy the handle like that or make it yourself? It matches the painted tote perfectly.



Some of the beads were purchased with the designs already on them (the ones with smaller details) but the others I painted to match.


----------



## livndisney

I forgot to mention, we met TINKERBELL and the fairies this weekend!

We got to go to a AP viewing of the new Tinkerbell movie (GREAT message), they had the Producer and some of the other movie people there. And then we got a meet and greet with the Fairies. Morgan was so excited she forgot her name! LOL


----------



## my*2*angels

LisaZoe said:


> I agree about fundraisers. So far we've only participated in one - a Jog-a-thon. That allowed people to contribute what they wanted - as low as $1... which was what Zoe contributed.  There was no requirement to do a per lap amount, either, so people weren't left unsure of their contribution until AFTER they'd committed to it.



Sydni did something like this last year in K4.  It was a walk a thon, and all the school required was for you to send out a certain number of forms.  Even if no one sent them back or donated it did not matter. As long as you met the mail out requirement, all of the children got happy meals one day for lunch!!!

PS  Your dress and purse are TDF!!!!!!!


----------



## my*2*angels

livndisney said:


> I forgot to mention, we met TINKERBELL and the fairies this weekend!
> 
> We got to go to a AP viewing of the new Tinkerbell movie (GREAT message), they had the Producer and some of the other movie people there. And then we got a meet and greet with the Fairies. Morgan was so excited she forgot her name! LOL



HOW COOL!!!!  Sydni would go crazy!!!!  I can understand Morgan's excitement.  That is AWESOME!


----------



## eyor44

t-beri said:


> 1. Teachers. have you ever considered the situations that may make your students families take a week vacation during the school year?
> 
> My son took a letter to his teacher about his upcoming vacay and she told him getting his work together is a "pain in the butt"  Which I get.  Totally.



When DS was in elementary I would just send a letter saying we had to go out of town for a week and we would take work if the teachers didn't mind getting it together. I never said we were going on vacation. 

"I think in the lower grades it is not so much of an issure because they can just do the work while they are gone, and I think my students are prefectly capable of catching up on say english or history, but math and science almost always has to be retaught for them to get it when they miss a week of a high school honors class."

this is why we are now going to try to go during a school holiday. We don't want him to miss his honors classes. Hopefully it will work, if not, we will re-evaluate for another time to go.


----------



## mom2faith

Hi all!!

New to the group, just had to say hello.

Anyhow, trying read as much as I can, but I will catch on quick i am sure...

Hope to get to know you all soon!!

Amy


----------



## sahm1000

teresajoy said:


> Benita, when I bought mine, there were spools of white thread already on the machine. Did you open it up and check?
> 
> And, I'm really excited for you!!!
> 
> My tip: Don't even attempt to thread it without using the tweezers! Follow those color coded diagrams, and you will be fine!



Thanks!  I'm excited too!  I guess I should have opened the box though huh?  I didn't even open it but I did go out and get thread this morning.  I'm pretty excited to figure it out!



mrsmiller said:


> sahm1000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love your Minnie Dress!  That's great!  I'm sure you'll get lots of attention wearing it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sahm1000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> LOL, LOL Sorry but I thought this was a funny post , I could only imagine the people in the parks laughing at a "43 yr old mom" wearing a custom minnie dress like this    Yes I would get LOTS OF ATTENTION
> 
> I ment : My version of the minnie dress
> 
> (the dress is for  one of michelle princesses!!! )
> 
> I should have a package for you Michelle soon!! Sorry it is taking me so long!!!!
> 
> 
> Linnette
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I didn't get that it wasn't for you!  I do think it would be cute on an adult though!
> 
> 
> 
> jham said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been busy sewing, sewing, sewing and I can no longer say I have not made my kids anything for our Disneyland trip in 2 weeks.  Here is Lily's Disney Halloween outfit.  (I got the fabric on  ) I think I need to make her an orange polka dot peasant top to go underneath.  She insisted on the crocs  although I don't really have shoes to go with this outfit  her orange sandals are too big to walk very far in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some more stuff to post but I have to go pick up Luke from school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I like the idea of a polka dot peasant top under.  That would be very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> livndisney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention, we met TINKERBELL and the fairies this weekend!
> 
> We got to go to a AP viewing of the new Tinkerbell movie (GREAT message), they had the Producer and some of the other movie people there. And then we got a meet and greet with the Fairies. Morgan was so excited she forgot her name! LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, that is so incredible!  I really want to meet Tink!  I saw that it was opening in Toontown and I'm sorry we missed it.  We won't be back for a year and a half so I'm kind of dissapointed that we just missed their opening.  I guess that is why you have to keep going back, for all of the things you haven't done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LisaZoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree about fundraisers. So far we've only participated in one - a Jog-a-thon. That allowed people to contribute what they wanted - as low as $1... which was what Zoe contributed.  There was no requirement to do a per lap amount, either, so people weren't left unsure of their contribution until AFTER they'd committed to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, I hate fundraisers.  Especially when I was teaching and we wasted (in my opinion) class time to explain the fundraiser and they were selling candy bars which I invariably ate when I was asked to buy them!  I do like a certain wrapping paper fundraiser b/c I like the wrapping paper (I'm drawing a blank on the name right now though...............).  And being from Illinois originally I wish someone would sell some Kathryn Beich candy!  I love their bars and their katydids (turtles) and some butterscotch candy that they used to sell.  Mmm.  Now I'm hungry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mom2faith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all!!
> 
> New to the group, just had to say hello.
> 
> Anyhow, trying read as much as I can, but I will catch on quick i am sure...
> 
> Hope to get to know you all soon!!
> 
> Amy
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Clared

twob4him said:


> Yesterday she sent home a letter stating that she was denied the 504 plan and wanted us to sign it   I was livid!  So George wrote a letter stating we would NOT sign it and we were very puzzled as to why she was denied because the definition of a 504 plan is to help a child with a chronic condition and Celiac IS!  He also state that in the spirit of collaboration we would proceed with the plan we talked about BUT if it didn't work for  Nikki we would be seeking a  more 'legal and binding 504 plan'.  The reason the principal said in a meeting is that Nikki is a model student and doesn't have any trouble in class with the work.  S the way i see it is because she is a great student and doesn't struggle with her home work she is denied ut if she was failing I could blame her celiac for her poor work!  I was so mad I cant even tell you!  They also mentioned if she was having social issues because of her celiac a 504 plan may fit better then.  So because my child is smart and well adjusted she doesn't deserve a legal medical plan to keep her safe!!
> 
> The teacher in the meeting ticked me off too.  She blamed ME for her lack of communication!    I have stated I can be called on my home phone or cell phone, or even emailed and I would respond asap and if they had any doubt please ask her last yrs teacher.  She insisted it was my fault that she felt uncomfortable talking to the class about Nik's celiac.  Well I told her she could have called me and talked to me about it BEFORE back to school night and I even offered to talk to the parents about it during back to school night.
> 
> The principal and the teacher were shocked that George and I told them when talking to the staff about a child with Celiac they could use her name because it is nothing we are ashamed of ad we felt that if you just said a child in ms x class they wouldn't know who to keep safe.  They were stunned that we were ok with saying her name.  It isn't something we feel she should every be embarrassed about.  She should be proud of herself in every way.  UGH!
> 
> 
> sorry for the long post I just needed to vent!



OK - I have no idea what the 504 plan is (I'm in the UK) but I just wanted to say yeah you for your attitude.  I was 10 when I was diagnosed with Diabetes and was 20+ when I got Cealiacs so I know where you are coming from.

My mum and dad felt pretty much the same way you do and I think I can totally thank them for having the relaxed (and I mean that in a good way not in a "I don't care") attitude to my health.  Everybody always knew what I had and what it meant, which just let me get on with being me.  At the end of the day, if you/we kept these things to ourselves, if God forbid anything were to happen, who would know what to do or be there to help??

There is such troubles in this world all because of 'differences' that I would have thought a bit of openness and acceptance should be encouraged.

Off soap box - normal service resumed!!



mom2faith said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> New to the group, just had to say hello.
> 
> Anyhow, trying read as much as I can, but I will catch on quick i am sure...
> 
> Hope to get to know you all soon!!
> 
> Amy



 Amy!!  This board moves fast so hang on to your hat!!


----------



## mytwotinks

Just popping in.  I don't have time to get caught up, but I have some news!

I went to school and what I found was disturbing.  I'll post tomorrow, but for now I'll say that the second Riley saw me she burst into tears.  I may have raised my voice to the teacher.  Honestly I was so upset I can't remember! I was shaking!!!!  Riley will never be in the same room as him again and the principal agreed with everything I said right in front of him, even when I was shaking mad.

Today is Riley's 11th birthday.  Chris went to pick the girls up so we are going to try really hard to turn this day around.  

Thanks for all of the support and I'll update later.


----------



## froggy33

It's been a while but I have finally made something new!  A baby really keeps you busy!  I made this for a benefit auction with a 50s theme.  She was a real hit!  It was my first time with an actual applique and it went pretty well. Hopefully I will get a little better though!  The poodle hair is those little pom-poms.  I am looking forward to making some new things.  We are hopefully going to go for her first trip to DW in Dec. 09.  I better get started now if I want to finish!


----------



## glorib

mytwotinks said:


> Just popping in.  I don't have time to get caught up, but I have some news!
> 
> I went to school and what I found was disturbing.  I'll post tomorrow, but for now I'll say that the second Riley saw me she burst into tears.  I may have raised my voice to the teacher.  Honestly I was so upset I can't remember! I was shaking!!!!  Riley will never be in the same room as him again and the principal agreed with everything I said right in front of him, even when I was shaking mad.
> 
> Today is Riley's 11th birthday.  Chris went to pick the girls up so we are going to try really hard to turn this day around.
> 
> Thanks for all of the support and I'll update later.




Oh no!  I'm so sorry Riley has been going through all of this!  I sure hope Riley has a great rest of the day!  


Happy Birthday, Riley!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## livndisney

mytwotinks said:


> Just popping in.  I don't have time to get caught up, but I have some news!
> 
> I went to school and what I found was disturbing.  I'll post tomorrow, but for now I'll say that the second Riley saw me she burst into tears.  I may have raised my voice to the teacher.  Honestly I was so upset I can't remember! I was shaking!!!!  Riley will never be in the same room as him again and the principal agreed with everything I said right in front of him, even when I was shaking mad.
> 
> Today is Riley's 11th birthday.  Chris went to pick the girls up so we are going to try really hard to turn this day around.
> 
> Thanks for all of the support and I'll update later.



Denise,
      


Riley,


----------



## jham

mytwotinks said:


> Just popping in.  I don't have time to get caught up, but I have some news!
> 
> I went to school and what I found was disturbing.  I'll post tomorrow, but for now I'll say that the second Riley saw me she burst into tears.  I may have raised my voice to the teacher.  Honestly I was so upset I can't remember! I was shaking!!!!  Riley will never be in the same room as him again and the principal agreed with everything I said right in front of him, even when I was shaking mad.
> 
> Today is Riley's 11th birthday.  Chris went to pick the girls up so we are going to try really hard to turn this day around.
> 
> Thanks for all of the support and I'll update later.



I'm so glad you happened to be there when you did!  I don't even know what happened and I'M angry!  But hopefully this will end up being a big relief for Riley and 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RILEY!!!         



froggy33 said:


> It's been a while but I have finally made something new!  A baby really keeps you busy!  I made this for a benefit auction with a 50s theme.  She was a real hit!  It was my first time with an actual applique and it went pretty well. Hopefully I will get a little better though!  The poodle hair is those little pom-poms.  I am looking forward to making some new things.  We are hopefully going to go for her first trip to DW in Dec. 09.  I better get started now if I want to finish!



She looks so darn cute!  And the skirt too!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RILEY!!!!


----------



## NaeNae

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RILEY!!!


----------



## danicaw

Happy Birthday Riley!!
 

DS5, who loves birthdays, wishes you a yummy cake!


----------



## Stephres

HeatherSue said:


>



Cute! I love his badness level! You did a great job: it looks just like the example you showed us.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Alright folks...I need help.  Patrick's school is having a fundraiser that I can't or will not participate in.  It is a magazine fundraiser that you mail cards out to family and friends to get them to order...I hate that kind of pressure.  The only way he gets a prize is that people order.  I told him that the people we would mail to would be grandparents and they are all on fixed incomes and don't want magazines.  He is very sad becuase he REALLY wants the cool glow in the dark scooby t-shirt.   I of course told him I till make him a shirt!     But he wants it to glow!  Okay...how do I do that?  Is there paint or something I can put on the shirt?  Ugh!  I thought I would do an applique, but I can't make it glow can I?  HELP!



Megan brought home a magazine fundraiser from Brownies last week. I wrote them a check and told them she would not be selling any magazines. Cookies are enough!

Good luck with your shirt, I know you will do a great job.



jham said:


>



So adorable Jeanne! Did you do her hair: fancy! I think it would look perfect with a polka dot peasant top underneath.

Hey, where's that other stuff you promised?  



jham said:


>



Those are hilarious! I would be afraid to let Megan wear them, lest she hurt them! So cute!



mom2faith said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> New to the group, just had to say hello.
> 
> Anyhow, trying read as much as I can, but I will catch on quick i am sure...
> 
> Hope to get to know you all soon!!
> 
> Amy



Welcome!  Glad to have you here.



mytwotinks said:


> Just popping in.  I don't have time to get caught up, but I have some news!
> 
> I went to school and what I found was disturbing.  I'll post tomorrow, but for now I'll say that the second Riley saw me she burst into tears.  I may have raised my voice to the teacher.  Honestly I was so upset I can't remember! I was shaking!!!!  Riley will never be in the same room as him again and the principal agreed with everything I said right in front of him, even when I was shaking mad.
> 
> Today is Riley's 11th birthday.  Chris went to pick the girls up so we are going to try really hard to turn this day around.
> 
> Thanks for all of the support and I'll update later.



Oh Denise, I am mad for you too. This dragged on for much too long.

 Happy birthday Riley!  



froggy33 said:


>



Wow, that is so cute! I love the little pompoms!

Here is Megan's Halloween costume. I feel so frustrated that it didn't turn out as well as I hoped. It is not as full as I thought it would be and it is too short. I think the double skirt pulls the top like I thought it might. She is just a tall girl and needs a lot of fabric for these dresses so I should have thought of that. She's happy with it, so I should stop whining!











She wanted to show off her little man she made while I was finishing this up.


----------



## minnie2

jham said:


> I have been busy sewing, sewing, sewing and I can no longer say I have not made my kids anything for our Disneyland trip in 2 weeks.  Here is Lily's Disney Halloween outfit.  (I got the fabric on  ) I think I need to make her an orange polka dot peasant top to go underneath.  She insisted on the crocs  although I don't really have shoes to go with this outfit  her orange sandals are too big to walk very far in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some more stuff to post but I have to go pick up Luke from school.


Too cute!!!!



Clared said:


> OK - I have no idea what the 504 plan is (I'm in the UK) but I just wanted to say yeah you for your attitude.  I was 10 when I was diagnosed with Diabetes and was 20+ when I got Cealiacs so I know where you are coming from.
> 
> My mum and dad felt pretty much the same way you do and I think I can totally thank them for having the relaxed (and I mean that in a good way not in a "I don't care") attitude to my health.  Everybody always knew what I had and what it meant, which just let me get on with being me.  At the end of the day, if you/we kept these things to ourselves, if God forbid anything were to happen, who would know what to do or be there to help??
> 
> There is such troubles in this world all because of 'differences' that I would have thought a bit of openness and acceptance should be encouraged.
> 
> Off soap box - normal service resumed!!
> 
> 
> 
> Amy!!  This board moves fast so hang on to your hat!!


No clue why the quote came under a different poster but i am the one with the Celiac dd.  

Thank you so much your words really made me remember I am doing the right thing.  I started doubting myself today.  

I got another letter from the principal wanting me to sign off that I agreed a 504 plan wasn't neccessery!  UM NO!  We think it is neccessery she just doesn't want to do it.

What a 504 plan is is  a plan to ensure that a child with a chronic condition is cared for in the proper manor it is legal and binding.  It probably costs her school money to make the changes so it would be in her interest not to put on into affect for her.  

 UGH I am so upset again to day over this whole thing!  



mytwotinks said:


> Just popping in.  I don't have time to get caught up, but I have some news!
> 
> I went to school and what I found was disturbing.  I'll post tomorrow, but for now I'll say that the second Riley saw me she burst into tears.  I may have raised my voice to the teacher.  Honestly I was so upset I can't remember! I was shaking!!!!  Riley will never be in the same room as him again and the principal agreed with everything I said right in front of him, even when I was shaking mad.
> 
> Today is Riley's 11th birthday.  Chris went to pick the girls up so we are going to try really hard to turn this day around.
> 
> Thanks for all of the support and I'll update later.


  HAPPY BDAY RILEY!

 I am sorry you had more trouble today!  UGH!  



Stephres said:


> Cute! I love his badness level! You did a great job: it looks just like the example you showed us.
> 
> 
> 
> Megan brought home a magazine fundraiser from Brownies last week. I wrote them a check and told them she would not be selling any magazines. Cookies are enough!
> 
> Good luck with your shirt, I know you will do a great job.
> 
> 
> 
> So adorable Jeanne! Did you do her hair: fancy! I think it would look perfect with a polka dot peasant top underneath.
> 
> Hey, where's that other stuff you promised?
> 
> 
> 
> Those are hilarious! I would be afraid to let Megan wear them, lest she hurt them! So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!  Glad to have you here.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Denise, I am mad for you too. This dragged on for much too long.
> 
> Happy birthday Riley!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is so cute! I love the little pompoms!
> 
> Here is Megan's Halloween costume. I feel so frustrated that it didn't turn out as well as I hoped. It is not as full as I thought it would be and it is too short. I think the double skirt pulls the top like I thought it might. She is just a tall girl and needs a lot of fabric for these dresses so I should have thought of that. She's happy with it, so I should stop whining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted to show off her little man she made while I was finishing this up.


OMG it came out so cute!


----------



## MouseTriper

One of my very best friends is dying of cancer and is at home with hospice care right now.  She has asked for help so that her husband can rest some during the day as he is now playing Dr. to her and administering her pain medication and all that.  I am going over tomorrow afternoon and I am scared I am just gonna be an emotional wreck.  I do not deal well with death and I get all choked up.  I wrote her a seven page letter telling her how much she means to me because I could not get the words out in person.  She called me last night and sang Happy Birthday to me and told me she read my letter and cried.  I am committed to going over to help but I have to admit I am now scared.  I do not want to upset either one of them, I want to be of help.  It is just so sad and hard for everyone.  My heart aches for her and her husband.  I wish I was a stronger person, I hate that about myself.  So....any suggestions on how to hold it together and be brave for my friend?


----------



## twob4him

minnie2;27907971
[quote="twob4him said:


> Trust me Seaside isn't all that but it holds so many memories for me!
> 
> We are in IL and frankly I think the principal is either too lazy to put one in effect or is trying everything in her power to not have to spend her budget on one for my dd!
> 
> Yesterday she sent home a letter stating that she was denied the 504 plan and wanted us to sign it   I was livid!  So George wrote a letter stating we would NOT sign it and we were very puzzled as to why she was denied because the definition of a 504 plan is to help a child with a chronic condition and Celiac IS!  He also state that in the spirit of collaboration we would proceed with the plan we talked about BUT if it didn't work for  Nikki we would be seeking a  more 'legal and binding 504 plan'.  The reason the principal said in a meeting is that Nikki is a model student and doesn't have any trouble in class with the work.  S the way i see it is because she is a great student and doesn't struggle with her home work she is denied ut if she was failing I could blame her celiac for her poor work!  I was so mad I cant even tell you!  They also mentioned if she was having social issues because of her celiac a 504 plan may fit better then.  So because my child is smart and well adjusted she doesn't deserve a legal medical plan to keep her safe!!
> 
> The teacher in the meeting ticked me off too.  She blamed ME for her lack of communication!    I have stated I can be called on my home phone or cell phone, or even emailed and I would respond asap and if they had any doubt please ask her last yrs teacher.  She insisted it was my fault that she felt uncomfortable talking to the class about Nik's celiac.  Well I told her she could have called me and talked to me about it BEFORE back to school night and I even offered to talk to the parents about it during back to school night.
> 
> The principal and the teacher were shocked that George and I told them when talking to the staff about a child with Celiac they could use her name because it is nothing we are ashamed of ad we felt that if you just said a child in ms x class they wouldn't know who to keep safe.  They were stunned that we were ok with saying her name.  It isn't something we feel she should every be embarrassed about.  She should be proud of herself in every way.  UGH!
> 
> 
> sorry for the long post I just needed to vent!


Feel free to vent away! I just don't understand the school's issue with a 504, unless they don't want to be legally responsible if they mess up or something. And the teacher can't blame you for not communicating....thats just silly.



> QUOTE=HeatherSue;27909016]Of course we wouldn't be upset with you, Karen!   You did so much work to try and get this going!  I just saw your post because I haven't been on here more than to post that Big Give  trip report link in the last week or so.
> --------------------------
> I really like the idea of meeting on the Poly beach!  That sounds like fun.  But, if Cathy already has ADRs at Epcot, maybe that won't work!  I am just worried that there won't be a place for all of us to gather together and chat at Epcot.  Does anyone know of a good place that's not too crowded where we can all talk and snack and such?



If we could meet in or near Epcot...like perhaps the Boardwalk or Beach Club, that would be great! Then go see Illuminations... we would have to find our spot to watch by 8:30 pm. or so. My ADR is for 5 pm, so timing wise, this would work for me. How about everyone else???? I was starting to give up but perhaps this will work out if you all can do this!!!!
---------------

I finished the Stitch shirt you all helped me with on Monday. I'm shipping it out today (nothing like waiting until the last minute- the ship date is October 1).  Thanks so much for all your ideas on the phrase!!






I know he would have looked better with pink around the ears, but I just couldn't bring myself to put that much pink on a 10 year old boy's shirt![/QUOTE]
Awww Heather...I love it! Its perfect for a 10yr old boy! I am sure he will really like it!  



karebear1 said:


> I'll be staying at BWV's that weekend Heather- maybe we can gather there and then go to Illuminations later?
> 
> And.... while I'm not staying at BCV's this time, there is a big gathering room  there,(I believe at BWV's as well) that we could possibly meet in and talk. There's also a BBQ area at BCv's (only 1 table though, but it's by the pool where there are lots of tables) and there's the outdoor movie at BCV's as well.


That sounds terrific! Can we use it though?



princessmom29 said:


> T- really do understand that sometimes families have no choice but to take vacations during the school year and I don't begrude them that at all. What bothers me is the trips that could be taken another time and the parents choose to just pull them out of school. I really apperciate parents trying to get kids to work on vacation, but I rarely send work with my students b/c they cannot do it without having the instruction form me. I teach chemistry and physics and this is stuff these kids have never seen before. When the miss I basically have to meet with them after school and reteach everything I taught the week they were out before they can even start the makeup work. My parents generally don't realize the position they are putting their kids in by choosing to take their kids out of school when it can be avoided. I think in the lower grades it is not so much of an issure because they can just do the work while they are gone, and I think my students are prefectly capable of catching up on say english or history, but math and science almost always has to be retaught for them to get it when they miss a week of a high school honors class.



Hey.....I teach physical science...basic physics and chemistry too....but to freshman. And if you missed a week of work....you would sure miss a lot!  With that said, I certainly sympathize with families who can only take vacations at certain times. When they ask, I try to get the paperwork part together but that is only a small part of what we do each day. Its the labs and discussions etc that can't be sent home and can't be "made up" that cause problems or students who don't do any of the work I send home with them anyways. 




jham said:


> I have been busy sewing, sewing, sewing and I can no longer say I have not made my kids anything for our Disneyland trip in 2 weeks.  Here is Lily's Disney Halloween outfit.  (I got the fabric on  ) I think I need to make her an orange polka dot peasant top to go underneath.  She insisted on the crocs  although I don't really have shoes to go with this outfit  her orange sandals are too big to walk very far in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some more stuff to post but I have to go pick up Luke from school.


Awwww, Lily looks so cute in her dress! I love it!!! I am making pants with the orange and black dot.   



froggy33 said:


> It's been a while but I have finally made something new!  A baby really keeps you busy!  I made this for a benefit auction with a 50s theme.  She was a real hit!  It was my first time with an actual applique and it went pretty well. Hopefully I will get a little better though!  The poodle hair is those little pom-poms.  I am looking forward to making some new things.  We are hopefully going to go for her first trip to DW in Dec. 09.  I better get started now if I want to finish!


Soooo cute....the outfit and the model!  



mytwotinks said:


> Just popping in.  I don't have time to get caught up, but I have some news!
> 
> I went to school and what I found was disturbing.  I'll post tomorrow, but for now I'll say that the second Riley saw me she burst into tears.  I may have raised my voice to the teacher.  Honestly I was so upset I can't remember! I was shaking!!!!  Riley will never be in the same room as him again and the principal agreed with everything I said right in front of him, even when I was shaking mad.
> 
> Today is Riley's 11th birthday.  Chris went to pick the girls up so we are going to try really hard to turn this day around.
> 
> Thanks for all of the support and I'll update later.


Oh my....thank you for putting it all to rest. Now Riley can have a VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!       



Stephres said:


> Here is Megan's Halloween costume. I feel so frustrated that it didn't turn out as well as I hoped. It is not as full as I thought it would be and it is too short. I think the double skirt pulls the top like I thought it might. She is just a tall girl and needs a lot of fabric for these dresses so I should have thought of that. She's happy with it, so I should stop whining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted to show off her little man she made while I was finishing this up.


Cute costume! I love how realistic the colors look! And the little man is cute too!


----------



## jham

Stephres said:


> Cute! I love his badness level! You did a great job: it looks just like the example you showed us.
> 
> 
> 
> Megan brought home a magazine fundraiser from Brownies last week. I wrote them a check and told them she would not be selling any magazines. Cookies are enough!
> 
> Good luck with your shirt, I know you will do a great job.
> 
> 
> 
> So adorable Jeanne! Did you do her hair: fancy! I think it would look perfect with a polka dot peasant top underneath.
> 
> Hey, where's that other stuff you promised?
> 
> 
> 
> Those are hilarious! I would be afraid to let Megan wear them, lest she hurt them! So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!  Glad to have you here.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Denise, I am mad for you too. This dragged on for much too long.
> 
> Happy birthday Riley!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is so cute! I love the little pompoms!
> 
> Here is Megan's Halloween costume. I feel so frustrated that it didn't turn out as well as I hoped. It is not as full as I thought it would be and it is too short. I think the double skirt pulls the top like I thought it might. She is just a tall girl and needs a lot of fabric for these dresses so I should have thought of that. She's happy with it, so I should stop whining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted to show off her little man she made while I was finishing this up.



SO cute!  Megan looks gorgeous!  I think it turned out great  



MouseTriper said:


> One of my very best friends is dying of cancer and is at home with hospice care right now.  She has asked for help so that her husband can rest some during the day as he is now playing Dr. to her and administering her pain medication and all that.  I am going over tomorrow afternoon and I am scared I am just gonna be an emotional wreck.  I do not deal well with death and I get all choked up.  I wrote her a seven page letter telling her how much she means to me because I could not get the words out in person.  She called me last night and sang Happy Birthday to me and told me she read my letter and cried.  I am committed to going over to help but I have to admit I am now scared.  I do not want to upset either one of them, I want to be of help.  It is just so sad and hard for everyone.  My heart aches for her and her husband.  I wish I was a stronger person, I hate that about myself.  So....any suggestions on how to hold it together and be brave for my friend?



 no real advice.  I'm pretty good about holding it together around the sick person.  I watched both of my parents die.  I'm sure that she will understand if you have a hard time.   

To those of you that have been making the easy pumpkin chocolate chip cookies someone posted on here, I finally found the version I got at Weight Watchers (couldn't remember how long to cook them) and they are only 1 POINT EACH!  that is if you make 36, which I do using my pampered chef cookie scoop (leveled off).  Oh, and my recipe even says you can use 3/4 c. mini chocolate chips instead of 1/2 c.   just waiting for them to get out of the oven...


----------



## jham

twob4him said:


> Awww Heather...I love it! Its perfect for a 10yr old boy! I am sure he will really like it!



Hmmm...I think it would even be perfect for a 9-year-old boy I know  who behaves exactly like stitch on occasion


----------



## revrob

mytwotinks said:


> Just popping in.  I don't have time to get caught up, but I have some news!
> 
> I went to school and what I found was disturbing.  I'll post tomorrow, but for now I'll say that the second Riley saw me she burst into tears.  I may have raised my voice to the teacher.  Honestly I was so upset I can't remember! I was shaking!!!!  Riley will never be in the same room as him again and the principal agreed with everything I said right in front of him, even when I was shaking mad.
> 
> Today is Riley's 11th birthday.  Chris went to pick the girls up so we are going to try really hard to turn this day around.
> 
> Thanks for all of the support and I'll update later.



OMG!  You're KIDDING me!  How awful for Riley - but I guess good that she's not going to be in his class any longer, right?  So, so sorry, and curious too!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, RILEY!



Stephres said:


> Here is Megan's Halloween costume. I feel so frustrated that it didn't turn out as well as I hoped. It is not as full as I thought it would be and it is too short. I think the double skirt pulls the top like I thought it might. She is just a tall girl and needs a lot of fabric for these dresses so I should have thought of that. She's happy with it, so I should stop whining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted to show off her little man she made while I was finishing this up.



I think it's GREAT!  It turned out super cute!  



MouseTriper said:


> One of my very best friends is dying of cancer and is at home with hospice care right now.  She has asked for help so that her husband can rest some during the day as he is now playing Dr. to her and administering her pain medication and all that.  I am going over tomorrow afternoon and I am scared I am just gonna be an emotional wreck.  I do not deal well with death and I get all choked up.  I wrote her a seven page letter telling her how much she means to me because I could not get the words out in person.  She called me last night and sang Happy Birthday to me and told me she read my letter and cried.  I am committed to going over to help but I have to admit I am now scared.  I do not want to upset either one of them, I want to be of help.  It is just so sad and hard for everyone.  My heart aches for her and her husband.  I wish I was a stronger person, I hate that about myself.  So....any suggestions on how to hold it together and be brave for my friend?



It may not be the answer that you're looking for - but I think that you need to allow yourself to grieve.  I really think that it will allow the family to feel free to grieve as well.  Your presence and willingness to do whatever is needed is a tremendous gift.  To do so while grieving is even more precious.  If you happen to shed a tear or two while you're there, then you're human.  I'm so sorry that you're feeling such loss right now.


----------



## eyor44

Happy Birthday Riley!   Have a great evening.


----------



## mommyof3princess

jham said:


> Got these on  they cracky me up.  Isn't she cute?  Some mice and I are making a Cinderella patchwork twirl skirt (eventually) for our January trip.  Of course, now I think she'll wear the outfit on BBB day so the bows may be moot.


Those are so cute.



HeatherSue said:


> Those are adorable costumes.  Too bad Sawyer would look pretty silly in them!


I know he would look silly I told my sil that I could dress my nephew up we both just  


mom2faith said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> New to the group, just had to say hello.
> 
> Anyhow, trying read as much as I can, but I will catch on quick i am sure...
> 
> Hope to get to know you all soon!!
> 
> Amy


 To the group.



mytwotinks said:


> Just popping in.  I don't have time to get caught up, but I have some news!
> 
> I went to school and what I found was disturbing.  I'll post tomorrow, but for now I'll say that the second Riley saw me she burst into tears.  I may have raised my voice to the teacher.  Honestly I was so upset I can't remember! I was shaking!!!!  Riley will never be in the same room as him again and the principal agreed with everything I said right in front of him, even when I was shaking mad.
> 
> Today is Riley's 11th birthday.  Chris went to pick the girls up so we are going to try really hard to turn this day around.
> 
> Thanks for all of the support and I'll update later.


Oh my word i am so sorry for your bad day. I hope everything works out for the better.  Riley




froggy33 said:


> It's been a while but I have finally made something new!  A baby really keeps you busy!  I made this for a benefit auction with a 50s theme.  She was a real hit!  It was my first time with an actual applique and it went pretty well. Hopefully I will get a little better though!  The poodle hair is those little pom-poms.  I am looking forward to making some new things.  We are hopefully going to go for her first trip to DW in Dec. 09.  I better get started now if I want to finish!



Oh how cute she is. That was my oldest first halloween costume . But you did better than me. Mine was hot glued together and iron appliques. I have come a long way in 7 years. 



Stephres said:


> Here is Megan's Halloween costume. I feel so frustrated that it didn't turn out as well as I hoped. It is not as full as I thought it would be and it is too short. I think the double skirt pulls the top like I thought it might. She is just a tall girl and needs a lot of fabric for these dresses so I should have thought of that. She's happy with it, so I should stop whining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted to show off her little man she made while I was finishing this up.


Oh I love that great job  she is so cute. 



MouseTriper said:


> One of my very best friends is dying of cancer and is at home with hospice care right now.  She has asked for help so that her husband can rest some during the day as he is now playing Dr. to her and administering her pain medication and all that.  I am going over tomorrow afternoon and I am scared I am just gonna be an emotional wreck.  I do not deal well with death and I get all choked up.  I wrote her a seven page letter telling her how much she means to me because I could not get the words out in person.  She called me last night and sang Happy Birthday to me and told me she read my letter and cried.  I am committed to going over to help but I have to admit I am now scared.  I do not want to upset either one of them, I want to be of help.  It is just so sad and hard for everyone.  My heart aches for her and her husband.  I wish I was a stronger person, I hate that about myself.  So....any suggestions on how to hold it together and be brave for my friend?


    I have no clue to help all I can do for you is lend an ear and be supportive. I am very sorry that you are losing such a dear friend. All my best.


----------



## NaeNae

MouseTriper said:


> One of my very best friends is dying of cancer and is at home with hospice care right now.  She has asked for help so that her husband can rest some during the day as he is now playing Dr. to her and administering her pain medication and all that.  I am going over tomorrow afternoon and I am scared I am just gonna be an emotional wreck.  I do not deal well with death and I get all choked up.  I wrote her a seven page letter telling her how much she means to me because I could not get the words out in person.  She called me last night and sang Happy Birthday to me and told me she read my letter and cried.  I am committed to going over to help but I have to admit I am now scared.  I do not want to upset either one of them, I want to be of help.  It is just so sad and hard for everyone.  My heart aches for her and her husband.  I wish I was a stronger person, I hate that about myself.  So....any suggestions on how to hold it together and be brave for my friend?



If she is a very dear friend then she probably already knows that your a weepy willow.  Welcome to my world.  My kids make fun of me.  I don't think you will upset your friend.  She and her family have already shed their tears and it will only show her even more how much you care.  You may surprise yourself and be able to pretty much hold it together while you are there.  After you leave then it won't matter.  Your friend will cherish the time with you and that is the most important thing.  If hospice has taken over then why aren't they the ones administering the pain meds?  Is she able to watch movies, be read to or play cards?  If so then maybe you could do one of those things to occupy the time.  If she's not up to it maybe you could take some favorite music CD's to listen to, or pictures of your family or hers that you could look at together.  Really you being there is all that matters.  I will keep you in my prayers.  Sending hugs your way.


----------



## princessmom29

mytwotinks said:


> Just popping in.  I don't have time to get caught up, but I have some news!
> 
> I went to school and what I found was disturbing.  I'll post tomorrow, but for now I'll say that the second Riley saw me she burst into tears.  I may have raised my voice to the teacher.  Honestly I was so upset I can't remember! I was shaking!!!!  Riley will never be in the same room as him again and the principal agreed with everything I said right in front of him, even when I was shaking mad.
> 
> Today is Riley's 11th birthday.  Chris went to pick the girls up so we are going to try really hard to turn this day around.
> 
> Thanks for all of the support and I'll update later.


Well all i can say is:
Happy Birthday, Riley!!!!  
And:
BOOOOOOO to the stinky teacher 



MouseTriper said:


> One of my very best friends is dying of cancer and is at home with hospice care right now.  She has asked for help so that her husband can rest some during the day as he is now playing Dr. to her and administering her pain medication and all that.  I am going over tomorrow afternoon and I am scared I am just gonna be an emotional wreck.  I do not deal well with death and I get all choked up.  I wrote her a seven page letter telling her how much she means to me because I could not get the words out in person.  She called me last night and sang Happy Birthday to me and told me she read my letter and cried.  I am committed to going over to help but I have to admit I am now scared.  I do not want to upset either one of them, I want to be of help.  It is just so sad and hard for everyone.  My heart aches for her and her husband.  I wish I was a stronger person, I hate that about myself.  So....any suggestions on how to hold it together and be brave for my friend?


----------



## NaeNae

jham said:


> To those of you that have been making the easy pumpkin chocolate chip cookies someone posted on here, I finally found the version I got at Weight Watchers (couldn't remember how long to cook them) and they are only 1 POINT EACH!  that is if you make 36, which I do using my pampered chef cookie scoop (leveled off).  Oh, and my recipe even says you can use 3/4 c. mini chocolate chips instead of 1/2 c.   just waiting for them to get out of the oven...



I am going to make these for my DGD2.  She has a milk allergy and the only chocolate chips I could find that didn't have any milk ingredients was Ghirardelli.  All of the regular brands had some form of milk in them.  I thought anyone wanting to make them for a class where there is a milk allergy would want to know this info.  They're not mini chips but I'm sure I can still make them work.


----------



## genius118899

So, I haven't read nearly all the posts, but does anyone have any cute Disney crochet patterns? I never learned to sew, but I crochet obsessively.


----------



## LisaZoe

MouseTriper said:


> One of my very best friends is dying of cancer and is at home with hospice care right now.  She has asked for help so that her husband can rest some during the day as he is now playing Dr. to her and administering her pain medication and all that.  I am going over tomorrow afternoon and I am scared I am just gonna be an emotional wreck.  I do not deal well with death and I get all choked up.  I wrote her a seven page letter telling her how much she means to me because I could not get the words out in person.  She called me last night and sang Happy Birthday to me and told me she read my letter and cried.  I am committed to going over to help but I have to admit I am now scared.  I do not want to upset either one of them, I want to be of help.  It is just so sad and hard for everyone.  My heart aches for her and her husband.  I wish I was a stronger person, I hate that about myself.  So....any suggestions on how to hold it together and be brave for my friend?



As others have posted, I'm sure your friend will understand your tears and see them as a sign of your friendship. Honestly, unless you think your emotions would make it impossible to be of any assistance, don't worry about trying to hold it together. 

BTW - Bring a box of tissues just in case. I learned to do that so my sister didn't have to share hers when I'd visit after the loss of her youngest son.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Stephres said:


> Here is Megan's Halloween costume. I feel so frustrated that it didn't turn out as well as I hoped. It is not as full as I thought it would be and it is too short. I think the double skirt pulls the top like I thought it might. She is just a tall girl and needs a lot of fabric for these dresses so I should have thought of that. She's happy with it, so I should stop whining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted to show off her little man she made while I was finishing this up.


I think it looks really cute. I do agree that when you add extra layers and such to the Peasant dresses it tends to drag the front down. That's the same problem that I had with Jenna's Minnie Mouse dress. Do you think that a Petti-skirt might help to keep it from hanging too much?



Happy Birthday Riley!!!


----------



## t-beri

jham said:


> I have been busy sewing, sewing, sewing and I can no longer say I have not made my kids anything for our Disneyland trip in 2 weeks.  Here is Lily's Disney Halloween outfit.  (I got the fabric on  ) I think I need to make her an orange polka dot peasant top to go underneath.  She insisted on the crocs  although I don't really have shoes to go with this outfit  her orange sandals are too big to walk very far in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some more stuff to post but I have to go pick up Luke from school.



ADORABLE!!!



livndisney said:


> I forgot to mention, we met TINKERBELL and the fairies this weekend!
> 
> We got to go to a AP viewing of the new Tinkerbell movie (GREAT message), they had the Producer and some of the other movie people there. And then we got a meet and greet with the Fairies. Morgan was so excited she forgot her name! LOL


WHY did I NOT know about this???  I'm so UPSET!!



mytwotinks said:


> Just popping in.  I don't have time to get caught up, but I have some news!
> 
> I went to school and what I found was disturbing.  I'll post tomorrow, but for now I'll say that the second Riley saw me she burst into tears.  I may have raised my voice to the teacher.  Honestly I was so upset I can't remember! I was shaking!!!!  Riley will never be in the same room as him again and the principal agreed with everything I said right in front of him, even when I was shaking mad.
> 
> Today is Riley's 11th birthday.  Chris went to pick the girls up so we are going to try really hard to turn this day around.
> 
> Thanks for all of the support and I'll update later.



Yeah, we're not dying of suspense now....I can not believe this guy!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RILEY!! 


...t.


----------



## MouseTriper

jham said:


> no real advice.  I'm pretty good about holding it together around the sick person.  I watched both of my parents die.  I'm sure that she will understand if you have a hard time.





revrob said:


> OMG! It may not be the answer that you're looking for - but I think that you need to allow yourself to grieve.  I really think that it will allow the family to feel free to grieve as well.  Your presence and willingness to do whatever is needed is a tremendous gift.  To do so while grieving is even more precious.  If you happen to shed a tear or two while you're there, then you're human.  I'm so sorry that you're feeling such loss right now.





mommyof3princess said:


> I have no clue to help all I can do for you is lend an ear and be supportive. I am very sorry that you are losing such a dear friend. All my best.





NaeNae said:


> If she is a very dear friend then she probably already knows that your a weepy willow.  Welcome to my world.  My kids make fun of me.  I don't think you will upset your friend.  She and her family have already shed their tears and it will only show her even more how much you care.  You may surprise yourself and be able to pretty much hold it together while you are there.  After you leave then it won't matter.  Your friend will cherish the time with you and that is the most important thing.  If hospice has taken over then why aren't they the ones administering the pain meds?  Is she able to watch movies, be read to or play cards?  If so then maybe you could do one of those things to occupy the time.  If she's not up to it maybe you could take some favorite music CD's to listen to, or pictures of your family or hers that you could look at together.  Really you being there is all that matters.  I will keep you in my prayers.  Sending hugs your way.





princessmom29 said:


>





LisaZoe said:


> As others have posted, I'm sure your friend will understand your tears and see them as a sign of your friendship. Honestly, unless you think your emotions would make it impossible to be of any assistance, don't worry about trying to hold it together.
> 
> BTW - Bring a box of tissues just in case. I learned to do that so my sister didn't have to share hers when I'd visit after the loss of her youngest son.



Thank you all for your kind words.  I know it will mean the world to her and her husband for me to be there.  I just have to find the courage and strength to hold myself together for the most part.  The more I think about it, I know I would regret it if I did not go and say goodbye.  It's just hard and I am sure I will shed a few tears at least.  Hopefully I can keep most of it inside until I leave.  (Oh and yes I am a weeping willow too NaeNae!!  Can't help it!!!

As far as Hospice goes, I am not sure how that all works.  I know they have had Hospice there at certain times of the day and they showed her husband how to give the morphine drips and whatever else she needs.  Not quite sure on that.

Anyway, thanks again. I love all my friends on here....how come you guys all live so far away and in the wrong state????  LOL


----------



## livndisney

t-beri said:


> WHY did I NOT know about this???  I'm so UPSET!!
> 
> 
> ...t.



 

I did take a pictue of the Minnie Witch hat for you. It is 18.95 and "one size fits most" LOL


----------



## Stephres

minnie2 said:


> OMG it came out so cute!



Thank you!



MouseTriper said:


> One of my very best friends is dying of cancer and is at home with hospice care right now.  She has asked for help so that her husband can rest some during the day as he is now playing Dr. to her and administering her pain medication and all that.  I am going over tomorrow afternoon and I am scared I am just gonna be an emotional wreck.  I do not deal well with death and I get all choked up.  I wrote her a seven page letter telling her how much she means to me because I could not get the words out in person.  She called me last night and sang Happy Birthday to me and told me she read my letter and cried.  I am committed to going over to help but I have to admit I am now scared.  I do not want to upset either one of them, I want to be of help.  It is just so sad and hard for everyone.  My heart aches for her and her husband.  I wish I was a stronger person, I hate that about myself.  So....any suggestions on how to hold it together and be brave for my friend?



Oh Beth!  I am certain just you being there will be helpful, don't stress too much about it. Just be yourself and you will be a great comfort to her, I am sure.



twob4him said:


> Cute costume! I love how realistic the colors look! And the little man is cute too!



Oh I will be sure to tell her! She was cutting and taping and coloring him while I was trying to figure out that bow for the headband (ya'll know bows are not my strong suit!).



jham said:


> SO cute!  Megan looks gorgeous!  I think it turned out great



I know, I am crazy. I'm sorry!



revrob said:


> I think it's GREAT! It turned out super cute!



Thank you Shannon!



mommyof3princess said:


> Oh I love that great job  she is so cute.



Thank you!



genius118899 said:


> So, I haven't read nearly all the posts, but does anyone have any cute Disney crochet patterns? I never learned to sew, but I crochet obsessively.



I looked at Teresa's bookmarks and there are some links under "yarny things" but I didn't see any Disney. I am not sure if we have any crocheters here, just some knitters I think. Welcome anyway! Maybe we can find something together.



Tinka_Belle said:


> I think it looks really cute. I do agree that when you add extra layers and such to the Peasant dresses it tends to drag the front down. That's the same problem that I had with Jenna's Minnie Mouse dress. Do you think that a Petti-skirt might help to keep it from hanging too much?



Oh good idea! I didn't think of that. I don't have a real petti, just the Disney store one, but it might keep it from dragging the top down so much. Thank you!



MouseTriper said:


> Anyway, thanks again. I love all my friends on here....how come you guys all live so far away and in the wrong state????  LOL



I think that all the time!


----------



## t-beri

livndisney said:


> I did take a pictue of the Minnie Witch hat for you. It is 18.95 and "one size fits most" LOL



FANTASTIC!! Thanks so much...now if I could just get a picture of her costume from the back!!


Does anyone have a large enough scrap of "fish are friends not food" fabric for me to make a mickey head tee for Mac out of??  

...t.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Stephres said:


>



SOOO cute!



MouseTriper said:


> One of my very best friends is dying of cancer and is at home with hospice care right now.  She has asked for help so that her husband can rest some during the day as he is now playing Dr. to her and administering her pain medication and all that.  I am going over tomorrow afternoon and I am scared I am just gonna be an emotional wreck.  I do not deal well with death and I get all choked up.  I wrote her a seven page letter telling her how much she means to me because I could not get the words out in person.  She called me last night and sang Happy Birthday to me and told me she read my letter and cried.  I am committed to going over to help but I have to admit I am now scared.  I do not want to upset either one of them, I want to be of help.  It is just so sad and hard for everyone.  My heart aches for her and her husband.  I wish I was a stronger person, I hate that about myself.  So....any suggestions on how to hold it together and be brave for my friend?



I sent you a PM  



jham said:


> To those of you that have been making the easy pumpkin chocolate chip cookies someone posted on here, I finally found the version I got at Weight Watchers (couldn't remember how long to cook them) and they are only 1 POINT EACH!  that is if you make 36, which I do using my pampered chef cookie scoop (leveled off).  Oh, and my recipe even says you can use 3/4 c. mini chocolate chips instead of 1/2 c.   just waiting for them to get out of the oven...



How did I miss this recipe?!?!


Lot of other cute things to lurk at!!!  Aisling announced that "all the girls look so LOVELY today"  

OH and Happy Birthday to Riley!!!


----------



## charlinn

I finally was able to follow a pattern...kinda  YCMT is awesome...but at the end...I had trouble with the ruffle...so I improvised  

Anyone have any tips on the ruffles on the bottom of pants/jeans??  Mine are always uneven...just a tad!!  Ugh!






Not sure if I posed this other one with disney/halloween fabric.  I'll get pic's with my DD (4) soon, but she's tired of trying on these outfits...LOL!!  






Thanks for letting me share!  I still need to add buttons & button holes (never done it before)...and I want to make a peasant top for the Fall one...trying to decide on fabrics!


----------



## charlinn

oh...and the little pumpkin...my first applique.  Wow...how do you see what you are doing???  Ugh.  Hopefully with practice it gets easier


----------



## revrob

livndisney said:


> I did take a pictue of the Minnie Witch hat for you. It is 18.95 and "one size fits most" LOL





t-beri said:


> FANTASTIC!! Thanks so much...now if I could just get a picture of her costume from the back!!
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a large enough scrap of "fish are friends not food" fabric for me to make a mickey head tee for Mac out of??
> 
> ...t.



I did notice this hat when we were there last week.  I noticed that it has a drawstring kinda thing on the inside so that it can be adjusted to fit any size.  I thought that was pretty helpful.  SO, it should fit a child easily, I would guess.

SORRY, I don't have the fish are friends fabric.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

charlinn said:


>



I love it...makes me want to go apple picking or to the fair!


----------



## teresajoy

minnie2 said:


> sorry for the long post I just needed to vent!



You know you can vent here anytime you need too! This has got to be so frustrating for you!  



HeatherSue said:


> I really like the idea of meeting on the Poly beach!  That sounds like fun.  But, if Cathy already has ADRs at Epcot, maybe that won't work!  I am just worried that there won't be a place for all of us to gather together and chat at Epcot.  Does anyone know of a good place that's not too crowded where we can all talk and snack and such?
> ---------------
> 
> I finished the Stitch shirt you all helped me with on Monday. I'm shipping it out today (nothing like waiting until the last minute- the ship date is October 1).  Thanks so much for all your ideas on the phrase!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know he would have looked better with pink around the ears, but I just couldn't bring myself to put that much pink on a 10 year old boy's shirt!


First of all, I think you should all change the Disboutique meet to Michgan! Then, I could go! 

Second, that Stitch came out soooooo cute!!!!

Third, I'm FREEZING!!!! It's 47 degrees right now, and we still have the A/C in the window, and there is a definite breeze coming through beside it.  






jham said:


> Got these on they cracky me up.  Isn't she cute?  Some mice and I are making a Cinderella patchwork twirl skirt (eventually) for our January trip.  Of course, now I think she'll wear the outfit on BBB day so the bows may be moot.



Jeanne, these are so adorable!!!!!!

And, I loved the way you had Lily's hair in your last pictures! I've been meaning to do that to Lydia's hair since I saw it in Karlyn's trip report. I use to do Arminda's hair like that sometimes. It's so cute! 


mommyof3princess said:


> This one has wings, shoes, bloomers, and dress. There are two sets size 2t/3t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know some of you will remember these. Thanks for letting me share again.
> I am sooo sorry for the huge pics my photobucket is acting funny.


]
I remember these! What a sweet thing to do!  



livndisney said:


> I forgot to mention, we met TINKERBELL and the fairies this weekend!
> 
> We got to go to a AP viewing of the new Tinkerbell movie (GREAT message), they had the Producer and some of the other movie people there. And then we got a meet and greet with the Fairies. Morgan was so excited she forgot her name! LOL



TINKERBELL??????!!!!!!    :  You met her??? That is so cool!!!! 


mom2faith said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> New to the group, just had to say hello.
> 
> Anyhow, trying read as much as I can, but I will catch on quick i am sure...
> 
> Hope to get to know you all soon!!
> 
> Amy


 Amy!!! Jump right in! 



mytwotinks said:


> Just popping in.  I don't have time to get caught up, but I have some news!
> 
> I went to school and what I found was disturbing.  I'll post tomorrow, but for now I'll say that the second Riley saw me she burst into tears.  I may have raised my voice to the teacher.  Honestly I was so upset I can't remember! I was shaking!!!!  Riley will never be in the same room as him again and the principal agreed with everything I said right in front of him, even when I was shaking mad.
> 
> Today is Riley's 11th birthday.  Chris went to pick the girls up so we are going to try really hard to turn this day around.
> 
> Thanks for all of the support and I'll update later.



Denise, I'm sorry Riley had such a bad day at school. I can't say I'm surprised, this guy doesn't seem capable of controlling himself, and that's really scary. Good for you making sure she is never in his room again.  



froggy33 said:


> It's been a while but I have finally made something new!  A baby really keeps you busy!  I made this for a benefit auction with a 50s theme.  She was a real hit!  It was my first time with an actual applique and it went pretty well. Hopefully I will get a little better though!  The poodle hair is those little pom-poms.  I am looking forward to making some new things.  We are hopefully going to go for her first trip to DW in Dec. 09.  I better get started now if I want to finish!


Oh my goodness!!!! That is just the cutest thing!!!!! How absolutely adorable!  I really like the skirt too!!!  



Stephres said:


> She wanted to show off her little man she made while I was finishing this up.



I love the little guy!!! Great job Megan!!!

And Steph, you are nuts! The dress looks great!! the dress doesn't look short, and I dont' see where it is pulling down either! I think you did a fabulous job!!! Megan makes such a beautiful Snow White! Is Jacob going to be the Prince???  



MouseTriper said:


> One of my very best friends is dying of cancer and is at home with hospice care right now.  She has asked for help so that her husband can rest some during the day as he is now playing Dr. to her and administering her pain medication and all that.  I am going over tomorrow afternoon and I am scared I am just gonna be an emotional wreck.  I do not deal well with death and I get all choked up.  I wrote her a seven page letter telling her how much she means to me because I could not get the words out in person.  She called me last night and sang Happy Birthday to me and told me she read my letter and cried.  I am committed to going over to help but I have to admit I am now scared.  I do not want to upset either one of them, I want to be of help.  It is just so sad and hard for everyone.  My heart aches for her and her husband.  I wish I was a stronger person, I hate that about myself.  So....any suggestions on how to hold it together and be brave for my friend?



Oh Beth, I am so sorry.  Just having you there is going to mean so much to your friend.  You are a strong brave woman, don't you doubt that about yourself for even one second!  



jham said:


> no real advice.  I'm pretty good about holding it together around the sick person.  I watched both of my parents die.  I'm sure that she will understand if you have a hard time.


   



jham said:


> Hmmm...I think it would even be perfect for a 9-year-old boy I know  who behaves exactly like stitch on occasion



I don't believe that for a second! 



LisaZoe said:


> BTW - Bring a box of tissues just in case. I learned to do that so my sister didn't have to share hers when I'd visit after the loss of her youngest son.


 




charlinn said:


> oh...and the little pumpkin...my first applique.  Wow...how do you see what you are doing???  Ugh.  Hopefully with practice it gets easier



It looks great!


----------



## my*2*angels

t-beri said:


> FANTASTIC!! Thanks so much...now if I could just get a picture of her costume from the back!!
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a large enough scrap of "fish are friends not food" fabric for me to make a mickey head tee for Mac out of??
> 
> ...t.



So I really thought I had a little bit of this fabric, but after destroying my fabric stash, the only fabric I found has Dori and Nemo on it!  SORRY!


----------



## LisaZoe

t-beri said:


> Does anyone have a large enough scrap of "fish are friends not food" fabric for me to make a mickey head tee for Mac out of??
> 
> ...t.



Are you looking for this print?






If so, I have plenty of it and would be happy to send a piece to you.


----------



## t-beri

Thanks Mindy, but you've done enough already!!  I too recieved some hairbows in the mail today!   

Mindy made Lily hairbows and did such and AMAZING job!!! Lily is in LOVE w/ the AK ones. She tried them on and went to her stepstool in the bathroom to check in the mirror, I went to get another set and when I came back she was singing "It's not nice to take my hair bows away"  It was darling!
And you were RIGHT, I love the Friends around the world bows!!!  Even Dada liked the bows- or at least feined interest appropriately. 

I can not believe how fast they came..I just got an e-mail that you had sent them yesterday 

But it was very exciting to see a box on the step when we came home today!

I will post pics of them as I post the finished outfits, ok?
I am looking forward to my sewing day on Sat. and hope to have some stuff to WOW you all!!


----------



## t-beri

LisaZoe said:


> Are you looking for this print?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so, I have plenty of it and would be happy to send a piece to you.



Yes, yes and more yes!!!  send me an e-mail!!


----------



## t-beri

*JEANNE*on the hair do... My sister does that to lily's hair too, but I can hardly part it evenly let alone do all that!!  If we have pictures or something important I usually take her to my sisters to get her hair did!!   I put her hair in 2 french braids the other day and my mom AND my grand asked if Chelle had done her hair at seperate times.  I was like, WHAT I can braid!!!  It was a little funny though.
...t.


----------



## Cherlynn25

jham said:


> To those of you that have been making the easy pumpkin chocolate chip cookies someone posted on here, I finally found the version I got at Weight Watchers (couldn't remember how long to cook them) and they are only 1 POINT EACH!  that is if you make 36, which I do using my pampered chef cookie scoop (leveled off).  Oh, and my recipe even says you can use 3/4 c. mini chocolate chips instead of 1/2 c.   just waiting for them to get out of the oven...



i didnt write the recipe down last time but it sounds great and only 1pt, thats awesome!!! could you please post it again for those that didnt listen the first time 

oh and i LOVE pampered chef!


----------



## my*2*angels

t-beri said:


> Thanks Mindy, but you've done enough already!!  I too recieved some hairbows in the mail today!
> 
> Mindy made Lily hairbows and did such and AMAZING job!!! Lily is in LOVE w/ the AK ones. She tried them on and went to her stepstool in the bathroom to check in the mirror, I went to get another set and when I came back she was singing "It's not nice to take my hair bows away"  It was darling!
> And you were RIGHT, I love the Friends around the world bows!!!  Even Dada liked the bows- or at least feined interest appropriately.
> 
> I can not believe how fast they came..I just got an e-mail that you had sent them yesterday
> 
> But it was very exciting to see a box on the step when we came home today!
> 
> I will post pics of them as I post the finished outfits, ok?
> I am looking forward to my sewing day on Sat. and hope to have some stuff to WOW you all!!



YAY!!!!! I cannot believe how fast they got there either! WOW!  I am sooooo glad that she liked them!!!!  I can't wait to see pics!  Hurry up and sew!!!!!!!

PS-tell Lily that I LOVE her song!LOL  Sydni ALWAYS makes up songs about EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

All the creations have been so wonderful.  I've been crazy busy at work.



NaeNae said:


> If she is a very dear friend then she probably already knows that your a weepy willow.  Welcome to my world.  My kids make fun of me.  I don't think you will upset your friend.  She and her family have already shed their tears and it will only show her even more how much you care.  You may surprise yourself and be able to pretty much hold it together while you are there.  After you leave then it won't matter.  Your friend will cherish the time with you and that is the most important thing.  If hospice has taken over then why aren't they the ones administering the pain meds?  Is she able to watch movies, be read to or play cards?  If so then maybe you could do one of those things to occupy the time.  If she's not up to it maybe you could take some favorite music CD's to listen to, or pictures of your family or hers that you could look at together.  Really you being there is all that matters.  I will keep you in my prayers.  Sending hugs your way.


 Beth,I've got to agree with this.  I'm sure your friend loves you just the way you are!   



charlinn said:


> oh...and the little pumpkin...my first applique.  Wow...how do you see what you are doing???  Ugh.  Hopefully with practice it gets easier


Great job!  You can buy an applique foot for your machine that is clear and is open and clear-makes things a lot easier!


----------



## t-beri

Hey!  I made those cookies yesterday.  A can of pumpkin, a box of spice cake mix and 1 cup of hershey special dark chocolate chips.  The next time I do them I am going to use all organic ingredients.  I LOVE them   Mac thinks they are to moist, he said they were doughy...they were NOT they were perfect little bits of fall!!! Of course, they aren't the prettiest cookies in the world! Kinda just blobs of cookie.


----------



## mommyof3princess

teresajoy said:


> Third, I'm FREEZING!!!! It's 47 degrees right now, and we still have the A/C in the window, and there is a definite breeze coming through beside it.



Teresa I would like you to know I am sitting at the computer with the A/C on and the temp outside is 87 it was 103 in Riverside ca. In the Ivie house we don't use blankets. I't too hot at night. 


 I know that some or all possibly are involved in the big give. But would you ever do a little give? I know a little 2nd grader that could use some fairy god mothers  more than I could ever give her.


----------



## teresajoy

Cherlynn25 said:


> i didnt write the recipe down last time but it sounds great and only 1pt, thats awesome!!! could you please post it again for those that didnt listen the first time
> 
> oh and i LOVE pampered chef!




Do you seriously think I wouldn't bookmark something that yummy!!!!     It's in the recipes folder  


t-beri said:


> *JEANNE*on the hair do... My sister does that to lily's hair too, but I can hardly part it evenly let alone do all that!!  If we have pictures or something important I usually take her to my sisters to get her hair did!!   I put her hair in 2 french braids the other day and my mom AND my grand asked if Chelle had done her hair at seperate times.  I was like, WHAT I can braid!!!  It was a little funny though.
> ...t.



Too funny! I love Lyddy's hair in french braids, but I rarely have time to do it.


----------



## teresajoy

mommyof3princess said:


> Teresa I would like you to know I am sitting at the computer with the A/C on and the temp outside is 87 it was 103 in Riverside ca. In the Ivie house we don't use blankets. I't too hot at night.
> 
> 
> I know that some or all possibly are involved in the big give. But would you ever do a little give? I know a little 2nd grader that could use some fairy god mothers  more than I could ever give her.



Can I come live with you??? It's dipped to 44 now. I don't like cold, I really really don't!


----------



## danicaw

charlinn said:


> oh...and the little pumpkin...my first applique.  Wow...how do you see what you are doing???  Ugh.  Hopefully with practice it gets easier


Great job! Congrats on your first pattern and applique!  



t-beri said:


> Hey!  I made those cookies yesterday.  A can of pumpkin, a box of spice cake mix and 1 cup of hershey special dark chocolate chips.  The next time I do them I am going to use all organic ingredients.  I LOVE them   Mac thinks they are to moist, he said they were doughy...they were NOT they were perfect little bits of fall!!! Of course, they aren't the prettiest cookies in the world! Kinda just blobs of cookie.


I know what you mean about the look of these cookies  
Blob is a a good word for them. 
My first sheet of them I made were a bit soft. The rest I left in for an extra 5 minutes or so and that worked a bit better for me. But think it would take quite a bit to burn these cookies.


----------



## fairygoodmother

teresajoy said:


> Can I come live with you??? It's dipped to 44 now. I don't like cold, I really really don't!



It's 86 at my house, at 8:15 PM.

Think of it this way.  You can always bundle up to get warmer...but there's only so much you can take off (in polite society) to get cooler


----------



## Tinka_Belle

teresajoy said:


> Can I come live with you??? It's dipped to 44 now. I don't like cold, I really really don't!


Well you should come trade places with us, because we are getting tired of it being hot all the time. Two seasons is not fun at all. I want snow so bad, and I want to see the leaves change colors. It was warm all this week.


----------



## sahm1000

mytwotinks said:


> Just popping in.  I don't have time to get caught up, but I have some news!
> 
> I went to school and what I found was disturbing.  I'll post tomorrow, but for now I'll say that the second Riley saw me she burst into tears.  I may have raised my voice to the teacher.  Honestly I was so upset I can't remember! I was shaking!!!!  Riley will never be in the same room as him again and the principal agreed with everything I said right in front of him, even when I was shaking mad.
> 
> Today is Riley's 11th birthday.  Chris went to pick the girls up so we are going to try really hard to turn this day around.
> 
> Thanks for all of the support and I'll update later.



Oh Denise!  I'm sorry things got worse.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY RILEY!!!



froggy33 said:


> It's been a while but I have finally made something new!  A baby really keeps you busy!  I made this for a benefit auction with a 50s theme.  She was a real hit!  It was my first time with an actual applique and it went pretty well. Hopefully I will get a little better though!  The poodle hair is those little pom-poms.  I am looking forward to making some new things.  We are hopefully going to go for her first trip to DW in Dec. 09.  I better get started now if I want to finish!




She is a cutie!  Your applique looks great too!  Hope everything is going well with the little one and that you're getting lots of sleep  !  



Stephres said:


> Here is Megan's Halloween costume. I feel so frustrated that it didn't turn out as well as I hoped. It is not as full as I thought it would be and it is too short. I think the double skirt pulls the top like I thought it might. She is just a tall girl and needs a lot of fabric for these dresses so I should have thought of that. She's happy with it, so I should stop whining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted to show off her little man she made while I was finishing this up.




I think she looks great!  And I agree with you on the fundraising thing.  Most of the time the schools only earn like 5% of the sale price so a check for $10 is actually a lot of money in comparison to buying something.  



MouseTriper said:


> One of my very best friends is dying of cancer and is at home with hospice care right now.  She has asked for help so that her husband can rest some during the day as he is now playing Dr. to her and administering her pain medication and all that.  I am going over tomorrow afternoon and I am scared I am just gonna be an emotional wreck.  I do not deal well with death and I get all choked up.  I wrote her a seven page letter telling her how much she means to me because I could not get the words out in person.  She called me last night and sang Happy Birthday to me and told me she read my letter and cried.  I am committed to going over to help but I have to admit I am now scared.  I do not want to upset either one of them, I want to be of help.  It is just so sad and hard for everyone.  My heart aches for her and her husband.  I wish I was a stronger person, I hate that about myself.  So....any suggestions on how to hold it together and be brave for my friend?



What a good friend you are.  I would just go and be yourself.  You are probably stronger than you think and will be strong for her.  Don't worry if some tears fall though she won't mind, what she'll remember is what a great friend you are to be there when she really needs you.  




charlinn said:


> oh...and the little pumpkin...my first applique.  Wow...how do you see what you are doing???  Ugh.  Hopefully with practice it gets easier



I think someone has already mentioned it but get an applique foot.  Mine was only about $8 but it was worth ten times that if  you are going to do a lot of appliqueing.


----------



## mommyof3princess

Tinka_Belle said:


> Well you should come trade places with us, because we are getting tired of it being hot all the time. Two seasons is not fun at all. I want snow so bad, and I want to see the leaves change colors. It was warm all this week.



Oh I would love for it to snow christmas morning just once.  But here in southern ca it's summer all year long. Last year at thanksgiving we had to have the a/c on everyone was melting.



charlinn said:


> oh...and the little pumpkin...my first applique.  Wow...how do you see what you are doing???  Ugh.  Hopefully with practice it gets easier



I love this fall outfit it is so perfect. the only thing it's missing is a model


----------



## sahm1000

I haven't tried the cookies that you are all talking about but I have a weight watcher recipe that calls for the can of pumpkin and a box of yellow cake mix and you make them into muffins.  It's really good too and they don't get all "blobby".  Let me know if you want it and I'll look it up.  I'm sure  you could substitute any flavor of cake mix that you wanted.


----------



## karamat

The Moonk's Mom said:


> The ONLY fundraiser I participate in is for Katie's Dance school.  It is great!  The profits go to HER/me!  We can use it towards her costumes, shoes, tights...I love it!  We sell the Home Interior candles at a reasonable price and you know what you are getting, not some junk!  I just really hate the pressure they put on the kids.  Patrick was crying and didn't understand why the video they saw at school looked so exciting!  Keep in mind we were off to Chick fil A last night for the school fundraiser.  The first of many I am sure!  I am with you...can't I just write a check!



I couldn't believe it when I was looking into daycares for DD I found out that most of them do fundraisers also.  Like my 9-month DD is going to go out selling wrapping paper, cookies, magazines, etc.  The daycare we ended up at has an annual maintance fee... the director said she likes it so much better than a fundraiser since she knows exactly how much will be coming in and how to budget it for the year.


----------



## disneymommieof2

HeatherSue said:


>


Great Job Heather- Perfect for a ten year old! 


jham said:


> I have some more stuff to post but I have to go pick up Luke from school.


Lily looks so cute!! I love that fabric!! 
I'm still lacking orange dot fabric in this neck of the woods!   


froggy33 said:


>


What a CUTIE!!        The poodle looks great too! 


Stephres said:


> She wanted to show off her little man she made while I was finishing this up.


It looks great Steph! And very comfortable!!  


MouseTriper said:


> So....any suggestions on how to hold it together and be brave for my friend?


Like others have said just being there is the important thing!! Laughing AND crying together- Isn't that what makes friends important in our lives!  


charlinn said:


> I finally was able to follow a pattern...kinda  YCMT is awesome...but at the end...I had trouble with the ruffle...so I improvised
> 
> Anyone have any tips on the ruffles on the bottom of pants/jeans??  Mine are always uneven...just a tad!!  Ugh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I posed this other one with disney/halloween fabric.  I'll get pic's with my DD (4) soon, but she's tired of trying on these outfits...LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!  I still need to add buttons & button holes (never done it before)...and I want to make a peasant top for the Fall one...trying to decide on fabrics!


The outfits are really cute!! I love the pumpkin fabric too!
Do you pin then sew or just go for it? How are you gathering the ruffle?  


teresajoy said:


> First of all, I think you should all change the Disboutique meet to Michgan! Then, I could go!
> 
> Second, that Stitch came out soooooo cute!!!!
> 
> Third, I'm FREEZING!!!! It's 47 degrees right now, and we still have the A/C in the window, and there is a definite breeze coming through beside it.


1. I second that!! I could come to michigan!! Hmmm I bet my dh would love to make a stop at the speedway there! That's not to far away right?!?!

3. I agree why is it so cold already! It was in the 80's like last week wasn't it?!? It only got to 58 for a HIGH the last two days!!  I think our a/c's are gonna have to come out this weekend! Now where did I put that plastic window stuff????  

I'm so sorry to all those having issues at school!!  I hope they all get worked out soon and for the best!! One of my cousins kids just switched schools. I think she is in 8th or 9th grade! She is much happier now! 

Hope Riley and you all had a great night!!

Fairygoodmother- I bought the pattern tonight! I had to pay $7 for it which kind of bums me out, I just couldn't wait for it to go on sale to get started! I realized we have a halloween party to go to next weekend!! So I have ten days to get it done!! I'm gonna cut it out tonight and get the rest of the supplies tomorrow!! So you might be hearing from me soon.... 

My sister-in-law gave me a stink eye because I did not participate in her kids school fundraiser! I didn't realize it was a requirement when we went to his birthday party!?!? 
Don't get me wrong- I have participated in others and been involved in many a fundraiser in my day! I went on many band and church trips with fundraising support. But we worked for it, Washing cars, serving food and raking peoples lawns! I have also sold suckers, candy bars and other candies those were also for special events not for the school general fund. I would rather buy scholastic books from all the kids in the neighborhood then buy cookie dough or wrapping paper etc. 
I guess it is the expectation and the pressure it puts on the kids/parents to sell sell sell- (to everyone they know!) that bothers me.


----------



## eeyore3847

teresajoy said:


> Can I come live with you??? It's dipped to 44 now. I don't like cold, I really really don't!




it was a 100 degrees in phx today.. I will trade you!

lori


----------



## teresajoy

fairygoodmother said:


> It's 86 at my house, at 8:15 PM.
> 
> Think of it this way.  You can always bundle up to get warmer...but there's only so much you can take off (in polite society) to get cooler


But, my nose will still be cold! 



Tinka_Belle said:


> Well you should come trade places with us, because we are getting tired of it being hot all the time. Two seasons is not fun at all. I want snow so bad, and I want to see the leaves change colors. It was warm all this week.



The leaves are starting to change color. It looks like we will have more red than I've seen in awhile. I'll take pictures for yah! 



disneymommieof2 said:


> 1. I second that!! I could come to michigan!! Hmmm I bet my dh would love to make a stop at the speedway there! That's not to far away right?!?!
> 
> 3. I agree why is it so cold already! It was in the 80's like last week wasn't it?!? It only got to 58 for a HIGH the last two days!!  I think our a/c's are gonna have to come out this weekend! Now where did I put that plastic window stuff????
> 
> My sister-in-law gave me a stink eye because I did not participate in her kids school fundraiser! I didn't realize it was a requirement when we went to his birthday party!?!?



My Mom gave Brian permission to miss our family reunion this year so he cold go to the races!  It's not too terribly far, I think 1 1/2 without race traffic, 5 hours with!  

Yes! Last week is was 80! This is NOT right! If we were eased into it, it might not be so bad, but this is crazy! And, I REFUSE to turn the furnace on yet! My Dad did make my Mom turn heat on today, because she has been sick.


----------



## eeyore3847

karamat said:


> I couldn't believe it when I was looking into daycares for DD I found out that most of them do fundraisers also.  Like my 9-month DD is going to go out selling wrapping paper, cookies, magazines, etc.  The daycare we ended up at has an annual maintance fee... the director said she likes it so much better than a fundraiser since she knows exactly how much will be coming in and how to budget it for the year.



what... you pay a daycare then have to fundraise... what kind of buisness is that... that is silly


----------



## eeyore3847

FInally got my camera back today from canon. it is all fixed!! Woo hoo -
Here are a couple of sets I finished.










Warning... sad puppy pose!!















I also finished a few that are not disney.. want to see those!!

lori


----------



## jham

NaeNae said:


> I am going to make these for my DGD2.  She has a milk allergy and the only chocolate chips I could find that didn't have any milk ingredients was Ghirardelli.  All of the regular brands had some form of milk in them.  I thought anyone wanting to make them for a class where there is a milk allergy would want to know this info.  They're not mini chips but I'm sure I can still make them work.



I think the ww version just says the mini chips because you can use less of them and they still disperse themselves pretty well throughout the cookie, not that I spend too much time thinking about such things...



charlinn said:


> oh...and the little pumpkin...my first applique.  Wow...how do you see what you are doing???  Ugh.  Hopefully with practice it gets easier



looks great! reminds me of a fall stripwork jumper I made Lily last year!



teresajoy said:


> And, I loved the way you had Lily's hair in your last pictures! I've been meaning to do that to Lydia's hair since I saw it in Karlyn's trip report. I use to do Arminda's hair like that sometimes. It's so cute!
> ]



Thanks!  I figured out how to do her hair by studying the pics in Karlyn's TR.  I think her mom Lindsey is working on a tutorial.  She does some cool stuff with those girls' hair!



t-beri said:


> *JEANNE*on the hair do... My sister does that to lily's hair too, but I can hardly part it evenly let alone do all that!!  If we have pictures or something important I usually take her to my sisters to get her hair did!!   I put her hair in 2 french braids the other day and my mom AND my grand asked if Chelle had done her hair at seperate times.  I was like, WHAT I can braid!!!  It was a little funny though.
> ...t.



the nice thing is it really stays in well.  The hairdo is 2 days old in the pictures and she just got out of the shower--yep, I shampooed her hair with the elastics in--and it came out pretty well for day 2!  I'm for sure gonna use it on "travel days" because pony tails fall out and are uncomfortable if you are sitting in a carseat half the day.  



Cherlynn25 said:


> i didnt write the recipe down last time but it sounds great and only 1pt, thats awesome!!! could you please post it again for those that didnt listen the first time
> 
> oh and i LOVE pampered chef!



My version is 1 (dry) pkg. spice cake mix, 1 15oz. can pumpkin, 3/4 c. mini chocolate chips.  Bake at 350 for 18 minutes.  36 cookies at 1 pt. each.

I just got back from bunko at Utahmama Wendy's house!  Her house is gorgeous!  She trimmed my bangs for me  Misty has been having computer troubles and making some seriously cool jewelery!  Sugarbees cut out fabric for something like 40 pillowcase dresses today  and that's the update!


----------



## disneymommieof2

jham said:


> My version is 1 (dry) pkg. spice cake mix, 1 15oz. can pumpkin, 3/4 c. mini chocolate chips.  Bake at 350 for 18 minutes.  36 cookies at 1 pt. each.
> 
> I just got back from bunko at Utahmama Wendy's house!  Her house is gorgeous!  She trimmed my bangs for me  Misty has been having computer troubles and making some seriously cool jewelery!  Sugarbees cut out fabric for something like 40 pillowcase dresses today  and that's the update!



Thanks for the update! That's alot of pillowcase dresses!!  
When's your next boutique sale? 

The cookies are sounding more and more tempting......


----------



## disneymommieof2

eeyore3847 said:


> FInally got my camera back today from canon. it is all fixed!! Woo hoo -
> Here are a couple of sets I finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished a few that are not disney.. want to see those!!
> lori



The pink Hawaiian fabric is so pretty!
It's so nice to see anastasia again!  
They are all really cute!!


----------



## MouseTriper

Stephres said:


> Oh Beth!  I am certain just you being there will be helpful, don't stress too much about it. Just be yourself and you will be a great comfort to her, I am sure.


 Thank you Steph....I think I can be of some comfort and hopefully even make her smile.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I sent you a PM


Thank you...I will go read it now.



teresajoy said:


> Oh Beth, I am so sorry.  Just having you there is going to mean so much to your friend.  You are a strong brave woman, don't you doubt that about yourself for even one second!


  Thank you Teresa....!! Sometimes I just don't feel strong but I am working on that.



lovesdumbo said:


> Beth,I've got to agree with this.  I'm sure your friend loves you just the way you are!


 Aww, thank you.  You are so right, I know she loves me and she knows exactly how I am.  We have been best friends for the past ten years.



sahm1000 said:


> What a good friend you are.  I would just go and be yourself.  You are probably stronger than you think and will be strong for her.  Don't worry if some tears fall though she won't mind, what she'll remember is what a great friend you are to be there when she really needs you.


Thank you....I am sure there will be tears but I know she will appreciate my being there.  



disneymommieof2 said:


> Like others have said just being there is the important thing!! Laughing AND crying together- Isn't that what makes friends important in our lives!


  YES, that is EXACTLY what makes friends important in our lives!!!!  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## karebear1

mytwotinks said:


> Just popping in.  I don't have time to get caught up, but I have some news!
> 
> I went to school and what I found was disturbing.  I'll post tomorrow, but for now I'll say that the second Riley saw me she burst into tears.  I may have raised my voice to the teacher.  Honestly I was so upset I can't remember! I was shaking!!!!  Riley will never be in the same room as him again and the principal agreed with everything I said right in front of him, even when I was shaking mad.
> 
> Today is Riley's 11th birthday.  Chris went to pick the girls up so we are going to try really hard to turn this day around.
> 
> Thanks for all of the support and I'll update later.




UGH!!!! My heart hurts so much for all of you!


----------



## karebear1

twob4him said:


> That sounds terrific! Can we use it though?




I don;t see why we couldn't use the BBQ area at BCV's, or any of the rooms- they wouldn't know who is staying there or not.

BUT-  Heather and I were thinking about maybe meeting at the ESPN Club on the Boardwalk everyone could sit down for dinner together and then walk through the backdoor to EPCOT for Illuminations. What do you think of that?




teresajoy said:


> First of all, I think you should all change the Disboutique meet to Michgan! Then, I could go!




Now...... that's a possibility!  What do you all think about that???    




eeyore3847 said:


> FInally got my camera back today from canon. it is all fixed!! Woo hoo -



Do you mind if I asked you what happened to your camera and how old  it was when you had to get it fixed? My Canon just broke- no info or pics on the lcd screen and a couple of other little things, and I am going to send it to them as well. The camera is on 2.5 years old! I spent a fortune on it and treat it like a baby!  I hope they'll fix it free of charge, because if they don;t I'm not gonna have it fixed at all.


----------



## fairygoodmother

disneymommieof2 said:


> Fairygoodmother- I bought the pattern tonight! I had to pay $7 for it which kind of bums me out, I just couldn't wait for it to go on sale to get started! I realized we have a halloween party to go to next weekend!! So I have ten days to get it done!! I'm gonna cut it out tonight and get the rest of the supplies tomorrow!! So you might be hearing from me soon....



Hurrah!   did you find the fabric? btw, for the center bodice, I just put lace over the blue before sewing on the ribbon.  
Let me know if you need help!   I don't think you will...but just in case


----------



## minnie2

MouseTriper said:


> One of my very best friends is dying of cancer and is at home with hospice care right now.  She has asked for help so that her husband can rest some during the day as he is now playing Dr. to her and administering her pain medication and all that.  I am going over tomorrow afternoon and I am scared I am just gonna be an emotional wreck.  I do not deal well with death and I get all choked up.  I wrote her a seven page letter telling her how much she means to me because I could not get the words out in person.  She called me last night and sang Happy Birthday to me and told me she read my letter and cried.  I am committed to going over to help but I have to admit I am now scared.  I do not want to upset either one of them, I want to be of help.  It is just so sad and hard for everyone.  My heart aches for her and her husband.  I wish I was a stronger person, I hate that about myself.  So....any suggestions on how to hold it together and be brave for my friend?


 I can't even imagine what you are going through.  Personally I would just be you.  I wouldn't try to totally keep it together she knows you.  She needs to know you are grieving even though you sent her a letter.  Sadly grieving is the worst part of life.  You are a wonderful friend to go and help.  Cherish ever moment you have with her. 

We are here when you need us!



charlinn said:


> oh...and the little pumpkin...my first applique.  Wow...how do you see what you are doing???  Ugh.  Hopefully with practice it gets easier


Really cute!


----------



## Stephres

karebear1 said:


> BUT-  Heather and I were thinking about maybe meeting at the ESPN Club on the Boardwalk everyone could sit down for dinner together and then walk through the backdoor to EPCOT for Illuminations. What do you think of that?
> 
> Now...... that's a possibility!  What do you all think about that???



1) That sounds great! My kids love the espn zone and we can walk up and down the boardwalk and talk. There is always a magic guy there.

2) Meet in Michigan in February?


----------



## minnie2

mommyof3princess said:


> Teresa I would like you to know I am sitting at the computer with the A/C on and the temp outside is 87 it was 103 in Riverside ca. In the Ivie house we don't use blankets. I't too hot at night.
> 
> 
> I know that some or all possibly are involved in the big give. But would you ever do a little give? I know a little 2nd grader that could use some fairy god mothers  more than I could ever give her.





fairygoodmother said:


> It's 86 at my house, at 8:15 PM.
> 
> Think of it this way.  You can always bundle up to get warmer...but there's only so much you can take off (in polite society) to get cooler



Seriously are you trying to make me kill myself!   Come winter i go into this huge depression because I can't take the cold.  No joke!  Why I thought moving to IL from GA was a good idea is beyond me!  

It is almost time to start my meds...  i have been holding off because it has been nice out here but it did dip in temp but thankfully it will be back in the low 70's next week!  

The only thing that helped me get through the school drama from yesterday and the freezing temps was we got approval to do cheer for Basketball   
 I know big ol' loser here but it is so much fun with the girls!


----------



## minnie2

Tinka_Belle said:


> Well you should come trade places with us, because we are getting tired of it being hot all the time. Two seasons is not fun at all. I want snow so bad, and I want to see the leaves change colors. It was warm all this week.





mommyof3princess said:


> Oh I would love for it to snow christmas morning just once.  But here in southern ca it's summer all year long. Last year at thanksgiving we had to have the a/c on everyone was melting.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this fall outfit it is so perfect. the only thing it's missing is a model


I would love to trade with any of you in the warm weather!   When we were in Ga i loved the whole no coats and shorts on thanksgiving!  LOVED IT!  One day we will be back down south or at least some where warmer!  



eeyore3847 said:


> FInally got my camera back today from canon. it is all fixed!! Woo hoo -
> Here are a couple of sets I finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warning... sad puppy pose!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished a few that are not disney.. want to see those!!
> 
> lori


Fantastic!

 I really want to sew!  I haven't done any all week!  i finished a purse over the weekend but I didn't like the picture so I didn't post it.  Hopefully things will get easier next week.


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> First of all, I think you should all change the Disboutique meet to Michgan! Then, I could go!
> 
> Third, I'm FREEZING!!!! It's 47 degrees right now, and we still have the A/C in the window, and there is a definite breeze coming through beside it.
> 
> !



NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't wanna go to Michigan   Cold! Snow yuckyyyyyyyy LOL

We are still wearing shorts! 

(We need a stomping foot smiley LOL)


----------



## kjbrown

to those that need them.  Lots of stuff going on right now, it seems.

So many cute outfits, I couldn't quote them all!

I finished my minnie twirl and minnie appliqued t-shirt.  The t-shirt did not come out as well as I had hoped.  Pictures soon.

I rearranged all of my sewing and craft stuff (DH let me take over more space in our bedroom).  And I started scrapbooking, since I realized it is October and I haven't done our Disney scrapbook from our trip last FEBRUARY!!

Lots of projects on my plate, and too little time to work on them.   And yet, I keep buying more patterns!   And fabric.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

karebear1 said:


> Do you mind if I asked you what happened to your camera and how old  it was when you had to get it fixed? My Canon just broke- no info or pics on the lcd screen and a couple of other little things, and I am going to send it to them as well. The camera is on 2.5 years old! I spent a fortune on it and treat it like a baby!  I hope they'll fix it free of charge, because if they don;t I'm not gonna have it fixed at all.



Not sure which camera you have, but not too long ago, my Canon DSLR had the same problem - nothing shows up on the lcd...and it didn't even power on.  I emailed Canon and they told me to clean the contacts on the battery, and the contacts in the battery compartment with an eraser head, and that solved the problem....hopefully, your solution is something simple like that.


----------



## mommyof3princess

eeyore3847 said:


> FInally got my camera back today from canon. it is all fixed!! Woo hoo -
> Here are a couple of sets I finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warning... sad puppy pose!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished a few that are not disney.. want to see those!!
> 
> lori


 Honestly I am needing talent like your could you possibly  some my way? Really great job love them all.



karebear1 said:


> Do you mind if I asked you what happened to your camera and how old  it was when you had to get it fixed? My Canon just broke- no info or pics on the lcd screen and a couple of other little things, and I am going to send it to them as well. The camera is on 2.5 years old! I spent a fortune on it and treat it like a baby!  I hope they'll fix it free of charge, because if they don;t I'm not gonna have it fixed at all.



I know we bought a camera for the arrival of the twins arrival. a year later the screen went black. We contacted canon and they said that our model was one they were having trouble with the wireing. They fixed it for free because it was a defect. The model is canon powershot A310 I hope this helps.


----------



## mommyof3princess

Ok I am sorry for posting again but I thing it might have gotten caught up with the weather last night and over looked. So please forgive me.


My oldest daughter Megan has ab best friend. And I feel so sad for this little one. I know a mother can only do with what you have. Every day she wears clothes that are very small on her worn and torn. same shoes from last year. I know her little toes have to be cramped. Yesterday she came downstairs to go to school and could barley walk in her shoes.  I have started giving her some of megans clothes from last school year. To help and I am surprising her with a halloween costume. But here is what I wanted to ask all you fairy good mothers out there. Her birthday is the begining of Dec. And I thought maybe we could do a small give for her to have some new things to wear. Her mom was so grateful when I gave her the clothes so I know that wouldn't be a problem. Or do you think I should just let it go?


----------



## eeyore3847

disneymommieof2 said:


> The pink Hawaiian fabric is so pretty!
> It's so nice to see anastasia again!
> They are all really cute!!



oh thank you so much. anastasia just got phase 1 braces and she just does not want to crack a smile lately.


----------



## t-beri

livndisney said:


> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't wanna go to Michigan   Cold! Snow yuckyyyyyyyy LOL
> 
> We are still wearing shorts!
> 
> (We need a stomping foot smiley LOL)



I'm gonna have to go w/ Cindee on this one.  I do NOT do cold, I live in FL. for a reason.  You can KEEP your seasons, give me heat!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

mytwotinks said:


> Just popping in.  I don't have time to get caught up, but I have some news!
> 
> I went to school and what I found was disturbing.  I'll post tomorrow, but for now I'll say that the second Riley saw me she burst into tears.  I may have raised my voice to the teacher.  Honestly I was so upset I can't remember! I was shaking!!!!  Riley will never be in the same room as him again and the principal agreed with everything I said right in front of him, even when I was shaking mad.
> 
> Today is Riley's 11th birthday.  Chris went to pick the girls up so we are going to try really hard to turn this day around.
> 
> Thanks for all of the support and I'll update later.



 I hope you had a good evening & that everything gets much better from here.



Stephres said:


> Here is Megan's Halloween costume. I feel so frustrated that it didn't turn out as well as I hoped. It is not as full as I thought it would be and it is too short. I think the double skirt pulls the top like I thought it might. She is just a tall girl and needs a lot of fabric for these dresses so I should have thought of that. She's happy with it, so I should stop whining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted to show off her little man she made while I was finishing this up.



I think it looks great!  Very cute.  i don't think it's too short & it really doesn't look like it's pulling.



MouseTriper said:


> One of my very best friends is dying of cancer and is at home with hospice care right now.  She has asked for help so that her husband can rest some during the day as he is now playing Dr. to her and administering her pain medication and all that.  I am going over tomorrow afternoon and I am scared I am just gonna be an emotional wreck.  I do not deal well with death and I get all choked up.  I wrote her a seven page letter telling her how much she means to me because I could not get the words out in person.  She called me last night and sang Happy Birthday to me and told me she read my letter and cried.  I am committed to going over to help but I have to admit I am now scared.  I do not want to upset either one of them, I want to be of help.  It is just so sad and hard for everyone.  My heart aches for her and her husband.  I wish I was a stronger person, I hate that about myself.  So....any suggestions on how to hold it together and be brave for my friend?



 I would be falling apart too.  I'll be praying for both of you.



t-beri said:


> Hey!  I made those cookies yesterday.  A can of pumpkin, a box of spice cake mix and 1 cup of hershey special dark chocolate chips.  The next time I do them I am going to use all organic ingredients.  I LOVE them   Mac thinks they are to moist, he said they were doughy...they were NOT they were perfect little bits of fall!!! Of course, they aren't the prettiest cookies in the world! Kinda just blobs of cookie.




Those cookies were a big hit around here.  They got really sticky the day after I made them though.  It that normal or did I not cook them quite long enough?


----------



## t-beri

I don't know, I noticed that yesterday too.  Someone earlier mentioned baking them longer. I think I only baked mine for maybe 15 minutes...I do NOT like over done cookies to the point where I would rather take them out a little bit doughy to make sure they aren't over done.  Whoever mentioned it said she baked hers 10 minutes longer.  It's worth a try but I really don't care how sticky they are...they are SO yummy!!


----------



## eeyore3847

mommyof3princess said:


> Honestly I am needing talent like your could you possibly  some my way? Really great job love them all.



thanks so much! yep, I loved doing them, it is practice practice practice
I actually did 12 outfits for a OOAK launch. these are the disney ones I completed.


----------



## Cherlynn25

teresajoy said:


> Do you seriously think I wouldn't bookmark something that yummy!!!!     It's in the recipes folder
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> LOL i dont know why i ever doubted, of course it is in the bookmarks!!!!! =)
> Thanks for doing those by the way! I hope you realize how much we all appreciate all the work you do


----------



## eeyore3847

karebear1 said:


> Do you mind if I asked you what happened to your camera and how old  it was when you had to get it fixed? My Canon just broke- no info or pics on the lcd screen and a couple of other little things, and I am going to send it to them as well. The camera is on 2.5 years old! I spent a fortune on it and treat it like a baby!  I hope they'll fix it free of charge, because if they don;t I'm not gonna have it fixed at all.



the flash would pop up but it would not fire. it was 8 months old and I sent it to them and the fix was free and the shipping back to me was free. They said the warranty is 1 year on the camera I have so I had to ship it to them before it was up. call there customer service and they can tell you what the warranty is on it by the serial # on the camera.
Lori


----------



## peachygreen

I finally finished Megan's Jane Bank's Dress for our 1900 Park Fare Brunch.  (I also scheduled a photo shoot at the Grand Flordian that morning before our brunch which she will wear this).

I had a heck of a time finishing the sleeves.  






I haven't tried it on her yet, but this is it.  Do you think I caught the essence of the Jane Bank's Chalk Scene Dress from Mary Poppins?






Now I have a question.  I was at Wal-Mart a few minutes ago and couldn't resist this Minnie-Mouse Halloween shirt they had.  It lights up.  So I bought it and then went to the back of the store and found some material to make a skirt to go with it.  My only fear is that since it is long sleeved, it will be too hot to wear in Orlando the last week of October.  How hard (or stupid of an idea) is it to cut the sleeves and make it a short sleeved tee-shirt?
Here is the shirt and material I picked out.


----------



## peachygreen

So this morning I am pulling out clothes for my daughter to wear today when my husband casually mentions that today is school picture day.  WHAT!!!!! You wait until now to tell me this?  (I rarely do drop offs or pick ups, so I rely on my hubby for this type of information).  I wish I'd have had more than 2 minutes to pick out an outfit.  I ended up putting her in her Nemo Outfit for Epcot, since she loves it.  I'd have probably made something for her if I had know in time.  Oh well.  She looked cute this morning.


----------



## mom2faith

eeyore3847 said:


> FInally got my camera back today from canon. it is all fixed!! Woo hoo -
> Here are a couple of sets I finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished a few that are not disney.. want to see those!!
> 
> lori



WOW!! These are awesome!!  I have no idea how you ladies do any of this, so any tips would be great!!  What are you doing to the t-shirts??  I am very interested in this!

And, I would love to see your non-disney ones 



peachygreen said:


> I finally finished Megan's Jane Bank's Dress for our 1900 Park Fare Brunch.  (I also scheduled a photo shoot at the Grand Flordian that morning before our brunch which she will wear this).
> 
> I had a heck of a time finishing the sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't tried it on her yet, but this is it.  Do you think I caught the essence of the Jane Bank's Chalk Scene Dress from Mary Poppins?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have a question.  I was at Wal-Mart a few minutes ago and couldn't resist this Minnie-Mouse Halloween shirt they had.  It lights up.  So I bought it and then went to the back of the store and found some material to make a skirt to go with it.  My only fear is that since it is long sleeved, it will be too hot to wear in Orlando the last week of October.  How hard (or stupid of an idea) is it to cut the sleeves and make it a short sleeved tee-shirt?
> Here is the shirt and material I picked out.



Great dress.  Do you have a hat?  I think that would be awesome!!

I love the shirt, I would cut off the sleeves, but I often do things that makes my moms hair curl - LOL!!  You would have to be careful and chalk out your line first. 

Anyway, still catching up on everything.  Thanks for all the warm welcomes!!

Amy


----------



## Steve's Girl

eeyore3847 said:


>




Your sets are all gorgeous.  But I particularly like the style of this one.  Do you use a pattern for this, or is this something you designed yourself?  I am having a hard time sewing for my 7 yr. old - she doesn't like anything with ruffles, gathers, etc.  But I think she would love this style.

Thanks!


----------



## revrob

eeyore3847 said:


> thanks so much! yep, I loved doing them, it is practice practice practice
> I actually did 12 outfits for a OOAK launch. these are the disney ones I completed.



WHERE are the REST?  We need pics!


----------



## froggy33

jham said:


> She looks so darn cute!  And the skirt too!





Stephres said:


> Wow, that is so cute! I love the little pompoms!
> 
> Here is Megan's Halloween costume. I feel so frustrated that it didn't turn out as well as I hoped. It is not as full as I thought it would be and it is too short. I think the double skirt pulls the top like I thought it might. She is just a tall girl and needs a lot of fabric for these dresses so I should have thought of that. She's happy with it, so I should stop whining!


By the way I really like this costume!  She looks so cute!  Could you put a petti under it to make it more full??


twob4him said:


> Soooo cute....the outfit and the model!





mommyof3princess said:


> Oh how cute she is. That was my oldest first halloween costume . But you did better than me. Mine was hot glued together and iron appliques. I have come a long way in 7 years.





teresajoy said:


> Oh my goodness!!!! That is just the cutest thing!!!!! How absolutely adorable!  I really like the skirt too!!!





disneymommieof2 said:


> What a CUTIE!!        The poodle looks great too!



Thank you all for your comments on both my little girl and the skirt!  I really like making her things, and I am getting better and better.  I just don't have much time right now, as you all understand!  I am one of the lucky ones though, as she has been sleeping about 8-9 hours a night since 8 weeks!  I am sure that will change soon though!  We are going to go to DW for her first trip next Christmas and I am already thinking of what I want her to wear!  I am getting so much inspiration from you all.  Things may be CASEd a little, but I will add my own touches so as not to upset anyone!  Thanks again!


----------



## eeyore3847

mom2faith said:


> WOW!! These are awesome!!  I have no idea how you ladies do any of this, so any tips would be great!!  What are you doing to the t-shirts??  I am very interested in this!
> 
> And, I would love to see your non-disney ones
> 
> Amy



It is applique actually, they can be hand done or by machine



Steve's Girl said:


> Your sets are all gorgeous.  But I particularly like the style of this one.  Do you use a pattern for this, or is this something you designed yourself?  I am having a hard time sewing for my 7 yr. old - she doesn't like anything with ruffles, gathers, etc.  But I think she would love this style.
> 
> Thanks!


I actually cut this on by hand. But there are patterns of this dress you can find, I am not sure if YCMT has it or not. pm me if you need help.



revrob said:


> WHERE are the REST?  We need pics!



ok, I'll post em one second.


----------



## eeyore3847

Here are the non-disney































Lori


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

peachygreen said:


> Now I have a question.  I was at Wal-Mart a few minutes ago and couldn't resist this Minnie-Mouse Halloween shirt they had.  It lights up.  So I bought it and then went to the back of the store and found some material to make a skirt to go with it.  My only fear is that since it is long sleeved, it will be too hot to wear in Orlando the last week of October.  How hard (or stupid of an idea) is it to cut the sleeves and make it a short sleeved tee-shirt?
> Here is the shirt and material I picked out.



I think you did a great job on Jane's dress.


You can just cut the sleeves & re-hem them.  What I've sone a few times is cut the off & them use a zig-zag stitch & go over the edge of the fabric a bit (you could use an rolled hem stitch, but I didn't have one) & stretch the fabric as you go.  It makes that really cute wavy lettuce edge on the sleeve.


----------



## mom2faith

eeyore3847 said:


> It is applique actually, they can be hand done or by machine



Yes, that is what I need to learn how to do!!  Any suggestions on a How To website??  



eeyore3847 said:


> Here are the non-disney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



These 2 are my favorite!!  Wonderful job!!

Amy


----------



## Adi12982

mommyof3princess said:


> Ok I am sorry for posting again but I thing it might have gotten caught up with the weather last night and over looked. So please forgive me.
> 
> 
> My oldest daughter Megan has ab best friend. And I feel so sad for this little one. I know a mother can only do with what you have. Every day she wears clothes that are very small on her worn and torn. same shoes from last year. I know her little toes have to be cramped. Yesterday she came downstairs to go to school and could barley walk in her shoes.  I have started giving her some of megans clothes from last school year. To help and I am surprising her with a halloween costume. But here is what I wanted to ask all you fairy good mothers out there. Her birthday is the begining of Dec. And I thought maybe we could do a small give for her to have some new things to wear. Her mom was so grateful when I gave her the clothes so I know that wouldn't be a problem. Or do you think I should just let it go?



I would definitely like you help this little girl.  I am far from being an expert, but would love to help somehow.


----------



## eeyore3847

mom2faith said:


> Yes, that is what I need to learn how to do!!  Any suggestions on a How To website??
> 
> Amy


I think YCMT has a great tutorial on there about how to applique. I also think on the first page links heathersue has a link to a how to as well.
I enjoyed making all the outfits. it takes as long to make it as it does to take the pics, edit and then put them up.
Lori


----------



## revrob

eeyore3847 said:


> Here are the non-disney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



These are ALL AWESOME!  I love the nutcracker set.  Makes me want to make some Christmas stuff.  Where, oh where, did you get the mouse for the nutcracker?  Would you PM me the seller?


----------



## t-beri

mom2faith said:


> Yes, that is what I need to learn how to do!!  Any suggestions on a How To website??
> 
> Amy



Heathersue has a wonderful step by step tutorial on appliqueing in the bookmarks on page one.  But here's a link for you

http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/04/bestest-applique-tutorial.html

If you are looking for a how to on ANYTHING you should check the bookmarks, they are filled w/ tips, tricks and FREE patterns and tutorials.


----------



## danicaw

Great Outfits Lori! 
They turned out wonderfully! Thanks for sharing the pics. 

So, for all you who live closer to WDW than I do....which should be most everyone  Should I plan on long sleeve or short for our early Dec trip?
I realized I was buying long sleeve blanks, but that is what stores up here have right now.
We have been during this time of year before but I always forget, were we hot or cold? 
Thanks. 

- Danica


----------



## teresajoy

jham said:


> My version is 1 (dry) pkg. spice cake mix, 1 15oz. can pumpkin, 3/4 c. mini chocolate chips.  Bake at 350 for 18 minutes.  36 cookies at 1 pt. each.
> 
> I just got back from bunko at Utahmama Wendy's house!  Her house is gorgeous!  She trimmed my bangs for me  Misty has been having computer troubles and making some seriously cool jewelery!  Sugarbees cut out fabric for something like 40 pillowcase dresses today  and that's the update!





Wow, that's a lot of pillowcase dresses!! You tell all those ladies that we miss them! Did Wendy unpack her sewing machine yet? I didn't realize Misty made jewelry! We need some pictures! 



Stephres said:


> 2) Meet in Michigan in February?



Well, Arminda was just telling me yesterday that she thinks Jacob and Megan would love to come and play in the snow and go tubing with her! 



minnie2 said:


> Seriously are you trying to make me kill myself!   Come winter i go into this huge depression because I can't take the cold.  No joke!  Why I thought moving to IL from GA was a good idea is beyond me!
> 
> It is almost time to start my meds...  i have been holding off because it has been nice out here but it did dip in temp but thankfully it will be back in the low 70's next week!
> 
> The only thing that helped me get through the school drama from yesterday and the freezing temps was we got approval to do cheer for Basketball
> I know big ol' loser here but it is so much fun with the girls!



Stupid cold weather! I hate it so much. I try to ignore it as long as I can. If I think about the winter too much, I can't handle it.  Sorry you have trouble with the cold. I hope the meds help out.  Is it the pure gloominess of it all too?? The total lack of sunshine for weeks on end? 

I wish my enitre family would just pick up and move somewhere warm! 


livndisney said:


> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't wanna go to Michigan   Cold! Snow yuckyyyyyyyy LOL
> 
> We are still wearing shorts!
> 
> (We need a stomping foot smiley LOL)



I have to agree with you Cindee! But it would make it so much nicer for me to have you all here freezing along side me! 

At least we have a furnace this year!    



t-beri said:


> I'm gonna have to go w/ Cindee on this one.  I do NOT do cold, I live in FL. for a reason.  You can KEEP your seasons, give me heat!



Ok, ok! You know, my Mom grew up part time in Florida, why in the WORLD didn't she just stay there???? We could have been neighbors! 



Cherlynn25 said:


> LOL i dont know why i ever doubted, of course it is in the bookmarks!!!!! =)
> Thanks for doing those by the way! I hope you realize how much we all appreciate all the work you do



Aww, thanks!   I've been working on making a bookmark type list that includes pictures, but I don't know if it will be easy enough to use. I have a link to part of it in the skirts section right now. 



peachygreen said:


> I finally finished Megan's Jane Bank's Dress for our 1900 Park Fare Brunch.  (I also scheduled a photo shoot at the Grand Flordian that morning before our brunch which she will wear this).
> 
> I had a heck of a time finishing the sleeves.


I was wondering how this turned out!!! I love it!!! I think it looks like Jane's dress! Great job!  


peachygreen said:


> So this morning I am pulling out clothes for my daughter to wear today when my husband casually mentions that today is school picture day.  WHAT!!!!! You wait until now to tell me this?  (I rarely do drop offs or pick ups, so I rely on my hubby for this type of information).  I wish I'd have had more than 2 minutes to pick out an outfit.  I ended up putting her in her Nemo Outfit for Epcot, since she loves it.  I'd have probably made something for her if I had know in time.  Oh well.  She looked cute this morning.



  What in the WORLD was he thinking!!!???!! Lydia and Arminda have pictures on the 16th, I am planning on Lydia wearing her First Day of School Ever dress. I don't know about Arminda though. I'm sure she will have her own ideas! 


mom2faith said:


> Yes, that is what I need to learn how to do!!  Any suggestions on a How To website??
> 
> Amy


There is a most wonderful tutorial by Heathersue in my bookmarks! 


t-beri said:


> Heathersue has a wonderful step by step tutorial on appliqueing in the bookmarks on page one.  But here's a link for you
> 
> http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/04/bestest-applique-tutorial.html
> 
> If you are looking for a how to on ANYTHING you should check the bookmarks, they are filled w/ tips, tricks and FREE patterns and tutorials.



Thanks Tifani!


----------



## minnie2

peachygreen said:


> I finally finished Megan's Jane Bank's Dress for our 1900 Park Fare Brunch.  (I also scheduled a photo shoot at the Grand Flordian that morning before our brunch which she will wear this).
> 
> I had a heck of a time finishing the sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't tried it on her yet, but this is it.  Do you think I caught the essence of the Jane Bank's Chalk Scene Dress from Mary Poppins?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have a question.  I was at Wal-Mart a few minutes ago and couldn't resist this Minnie-Mouse Halloween shirt they had.  It lights up.  So I bought it and then went to the back of the store and found some material to make a skirt to go with it.  My only fear is that since it is long sleeved, it will be too hot to wear in Orlando the last week of October.  How hard (or stupid of an idea) is it to cut the sleeves and make it a short sleeved tee-shirt?
> Here is the shirt and material I picked out.


It came out so cute!  

 I would hem them...


teresajoy said:


> Stupid cold weather! I hate it so much. I try to ignore it as long as I can. If I think about the winter too much, I can't handle it.  Sorry you have trouble with the cold. I hope the meds help out.  Is it the pure gloominess of it all too?? The total lack of sunshine for weeks on end?
> 
> I wish my enitre family would just pick up and move somewhere warm!
> 
> 
> I have to agree with you Cindee! But it would make it so much nicer for me to have you all here freezing along side me!
> 
> At least we have a furnace this year!


It is a bit of both.  I just don't like the cold because I just can never get warm at all!  From now until spring I will be freezing and I just don't like the feeling at all.  
then I feel like winters are dark and grey.  I like things bright and sunny.

 I was always like this even growing up in NJ I would NEVER go out to play in the snow but come summer I was out and in the water all the time.  

One of the reasons George said he bought the DVC is so that I would have WDW to look forward to during the winter and it would break up the cold for me.
I'm such a sissy when it comes to cold!!!


----------



## mommyof3princess

I am sitting here in tears at all the support of my fellow disers. You never seem to amaze me in your kindness. Her name is Chloe she is tall and slender wears a size 7/8 I need to find out her shoe size. I know she doesn't mind used clothes. She loves tinkerbell and hannah montana. She is a girly type girl when se can be. She only has so much to work with. She is sweet and kind very respectful. Sometimes shy and quiet. And the type of little girl you want your daughter to have. I know anything you all do for her she would be so greatful. Thank you so much anything else you need answers to please pm me.      
                                    Melissa


----------



## livndisney

Ok, I just have to share.

6 months ago, Morgan could not read. She did not like to read. She cried and got really frustrated. Fast forward to today. We just went to a book sale at the Library. I had to DRAG her away! We bought almost 40 books!!!!!!!!! She was asking if she could start reading in the car. We had to make 2 trips to the car just to carry all of them. We bought a bunch of Magic School House and Magic School Bus books for .25 each. I had to "make" her eat lunch when we got home, she wanted to keep on reading!!!!!!!


----------



## eeyore3847

livndisney said:


> Ok, I just have to share.
> 
> 6 months ago, Morgan could not read. She did not like to read. She cried and got really frustrated. Fast forward to today. We just went to a book sale at the Library. I had to DRAG her away! We bought almost 40 books!!!!!!!!! She was asking if she could start reading in the car. We had to make 2 trips to the car just to carry all of them. We bought a bunch of Magic School House and Magic School Bus books for .25 each. I had to "make" her eat lunch when we got home, she wanted to keep on reading!!!!!!!



Good for her!!!!


----------



## t-beri

HOORAY FOR MORGAN!!!  That is so exciting.  My sister has dyslexia that went undiagnosed for most of her life and b/c she was never given tools to help her overcome that she HATES to read.  I remember reading books to her for book reports when she was in high school just so she could get through them.  She CAN read she just HATES it!  It is so hard to get through life that way.  Mac had a hard time reading when he first started to learn and it wasn't until he was in 2nd grade that he started to really enjoy reading b/c before that it was such a struggle for him.  I was so worried that reading was not going to be fun for him. But now, he's like morgan, you practically have to pry books out of his hand.

I am so excited for you b/c it must be very relieving to see her so enthused about books and I am excited for Morgan b/c I KNOW the worlds that books will open up for you when you dive into them.  

GO MORGAN


----------



## revrob

livndisney said:


> Ok, I just have to share.
> 
> 6 months ago, Morgan could not read. She did not like to read. She cried and got really frustrated. Fast forward to today. We just went to a book sale at the Library. I had to DRAG her away! We bought almost 40 books!!!!!!!!! She was asking if she could start reading in the car. We had to make 2 trips to the car just to carry all of them. We bought a bunch of Magic School House and Magic School Bus books for .25 each. I had to "make" her eat lunch when we got home, she wanted to keep on reading!!!!!!!



WTG, Morgan!  What a smart little girl you have, Cindee!  It's great that she has learned to read so quickly, and is now enjoying it!


----------



## revrob

sorrry - double post


----------



## mommyof3princess

eeyore3847 said:


> Here are the non-disney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


 Oh if my cousin sees those hello kitty she will try to buy them and squeeze into one she is the one who told me about the disboards. And my hubby has been    ever since. Love them all.



peachygreen said:


> I finally finished Megan's Jane Bank's Dress for our 1900 Park Fare Brunch.  (I also scheduled a photo shoot at the Grand Flordian that morning before our brunch which she will wear this).
> 
> I had a heck of a time finishing the sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't tried it on her yet, but this is it.  Do you think I caught the essence of the Jane Bank's Chalk Scene Dress from Mary Poppins?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have a question.  I was at Wal-Mart a few minutes ago and couldn't resist this Minnie-Mouse Halloween shirt they had.  It lights up.  So I bought it and then went to the back of the store and found some material to make a skirt to go with it.  My only fear is that since it is long sleeved, it will be too hot to wear in Orlando the last week of October.  How hard (or stupid of an idea) is it to cut the sleeves and make it a short sleeved tee-shirt?
> Here is the shirt and material I picked out.


 I love the dress so pretty. I love that movie. I looked up those two little actors to see where they are now and it said that the little boy who played him passed away when he was 21. Garber died on 13 June 1977 at the Royal Free Hospital in Hampstead, London, of hemorrhagic necrotising pancreatitis at the age of 21. On 24 October 2004, the Mail on Sunday ran an interview with Fergus Garber, identified as Garber's younger brother (by eight years); he told reporters that Garber had contracted hepatitisprobably, he said, from eating "bad meat"while traveling in India in 1976, and it had already spread to his pancreas when their father brought Garber back to England the following year. Fergus denied any suggestion that his brother was using drugs. Garber's body was later cremated.

Garber was posthumously named a Disney Legend in 2004; Fergus Garber accepted on his behalf.
I was really sad to see that. Back ontopic I love the dress and I had the same long sleeve ? you did is it possible to turn a longsleeve into a short has anyone done it I think your would be so cute.



Adi12982 said:


> I would definitely like you help this little girl.  I am far from being an expert, but would love to help somehow.


 Thank you   Please pm me with any questions.



livndisney said:


> Ok, I just have to share.
> 
> 6 months ago, Morgan could not read. She did not like to read. She cried and got really frustrated. Fast forward to today. We just went to a book sale at the Library. I had to DRAG her away! We bought almost 40 books!!!!!!!!! She was asking if she could start reading in the car. We had to make 2 trips to the car just to carry all of them. We bought a bunch of Magic School House and Magic School Bus books for .25 each. I had to "make" her eat lunch when we got home, she wanted to keep on reading!!!!!!!



Last year my dd7 would not even try she fell behind in her reading. But this year she is in the top part of her class so far. So I don't know maybe it's the age but woo hoo for your dd .


----------



## Tinka_Belle

livndisney said:


> Ok, I just have to share.
> 
> 6 months ago, Morgan could not read. She did not like to read. She cried and got really frustrated. Fast forward to today. We just went to a book sale at the Library. I had to DRAG her away! We bought almost 40 books!!!!!!!!! She was asking if she could start reading in the car. We had to make 2 trips to the car just to carry all of them. We bought a bunch of Magic School House and Magic School Bus books for .25 each. I had to "make" her eat lunch when we got home, she wanted to keep on reading!!!!!!!


That is so wonderful!! I love it that loves to read, She used to not want to read also. She used to fight me and reading when she was still learning. I have the same issue. One night Jenna and I went to a Book Fair and I brought enough money with me to buy a "couple of books" and then go to dinner. Well she spent all of the dinner money on books.


----------



## Stephres

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Lot of other cute things to lurk at!!!  Aisling announced that "all the girls look so LOVELY today"



That is too funny! Megan likes to check in on her friends too!



charlinn said:


>



Super cute! Your appliqué is great. I always use thread the same color as the fabric so my mistakes are not quite so obvious but I think yours is adorable!

Not sure about your ruffles. Maybe baste them to the pants leg before you sew them to make sure they don't move around on you?



teresajoy said:


> I love the little guy!!! Great job Megan!!!
> 
> And Steph, you are nuts! The dress looks great!! the dress doesn't look short, and I dont' see where it is pulling down either! I think you did a fabulous job!!! Megan makes such a beautiful Snow White! Is Jacob going to be the Prince???



1) I will tell her Lydia's mommy approves of her little man.  

2) Yes, I know I am. It is one of my endearing qualities (right?).

3)  Yeah, Jacob is going to be her prince! No sorry, he is Indiana Jones this year and I am very happy that he doesn't want to be something scary this year!



sahm1000 said:


> I think she looks great!  And I agree with you on the fundraising thing.  Most of the time the schools only earn like 5% of the sale price so a check for $10 is actually a lot of money in comparison to buying something.



I know, I wish they would just figure out how much they need for the year and tell us. I guess that way, not everyone would pony up though.



sahm1000 said:


> I haven't tried the cookies that you are all talking about but I have a weight watcher recipe that calls for the can of pumpkin and a box of yellow cake mix and you make them into muffins.  It's really good too and they don't get all "blobby".  Let me know if you want it and I'll look it up.  I'm sure  you could substitute any flavor of cake mix that you wanted.



I would love to see it. Megan loves to bake with me!



disneymommieof2 said:


> It looks great Steph! And very comfortable!!



It is much more comfortable that those cheap princess dresses they sell!



100AcrePrincess said:


> I think it looks great!  Very cute.  i don't think it's too short & it really doesn't look like it's pulling.



Thank you!



peachygreen said:


>



I think the Jane dress looks great but I am not sure everyone will immediately recognize her from the movie. Like when I made the Alice dress that was not traditionally Alice. I got many nice compliments from moms who looked at it closely but Megan had to point out it was Alice to even Alice herself! That won't upset her will it?

Megan stained some knit pants and I cut them off and made them shorts. It was very easy. Just make sure you cut them evenly and then you can hem them with a stretch stich on your machine, or pull it and do a zigzag over the edge for a lettuce hem, which would be very cute. Then if it does get chillier, you can put a long sleeved shirt underneath it.



froggy33 said:


> By the way I really like this costume!  She looks so cute!  Could you put a petti under it to make it more full??



Thanks, I will try that!



danicaw said:


> So, for all you who live closer to WDW than I do....which should be most everyone  Should I plan on long sleeve or short for our early Dec trip?
> I realized I was buying long sleeve blanks, but that is what stores up here have right now.
> We have been during this time of year before but I always forget, were we hot or cold?
> Thanks.
> 
> - Danica



It really depends. Last year we brought short sleeved and layered with long-sleeved underneath but I saw plenty or northerners wearing shorts.



teresajoy said:


> Well, Arminda was just telling me yesterday that she thinks Jacob and Megan would love to come and play in the snow and go tubing with her!



It is true the kids have never seen snow and would love to go tubing with your kids. I will have to save up for next year I think! What time is the best time to go for snow? And I can I stay huddled by the fireplace drinking cocoa? You do have a fireplace, don't you?



livndisney said:


> Ok, I just have to share.
> 
> 6 months ago, Morgan could not read. She did not like to read. She cried and got really frustrated. Fast forward to today. We just went to a book sale at the Library. I had to DRAG her away! We bought almost 40 books!!!!!!!!! She was asking if she could start reading in the car. We had to make 2 trips to the car just to carry all of them. We bought a bunch of Magic School House and Magic School Bus books for .25 each. I had to "make" her eat lunch when we got home, she wanted to keep on reading!!!!!!!



That is awesome! I love first grade the most because of the little light switch that goes off in their heads. It is so cute! Good for Morgan!


----------



## minnie2

livndisney said:


> Ok, I just have to share.
> 
> 6 months ago, Morgan could not read. She did not like to read. She cried and got really frustrated. Fast forward to today. We just went to a book sale at the Library. I had to DRAG her away! We bought almost 40 books!!!!!!!!! She was asking if she could start reading in the car. We had to make 2 trips to the car just to carry all of them. We bought a bunch of Magic School House and Magic School Bus books for .25 each. I had to "make" her eat lunch when we got home, she wanted to keep on reading!!!!!!!



   Yeah that is great!  i had dyslexia growing up and I always hated to read still do.  Though I LOVe when little kids get the love of reading.  Nikki LOVEs to read Kyle he reads because he has to LOL

 I no longer feel bad about taking the kids out of school next month for WDW!  I just went to this parent meeting for helpers in my sons class and 3 of us there are pulling their kid out for a trip either to WDW or DL!


----------



## jham

peachygreen said:


> I finally finished Megan's Jane Bank's Dress for our 1900 Park Fare Brunch.  (I also scheduled a photo shoot at the Grand Flordian that morning before our brunch which she will wear this).
> 
> I had a heck of a time finishing the sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't tried it on her yet, but this is it.  Do you think I caught the essence of the Jane Bank's Chalk Scene Dress from Mary Poppins?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have a question.  I was at Wal-Mart a few minutes ago and couldn't resist this Minnie-Mouse Halloween shirt they had.  It lights up.  So I bought it and then went to the back of the store and found some material to make a skirt to go with it.  My only fear is that since it is long sleeved, it will be too hot to wear in Orlando the last week of October.  How hard (or stupid of an idea) is it to cut the sleeves and make it a short sleeved tee-shirt?
> Here is the shirt and material I picked out.



Love the Jane Banks dress!  It looks great.  On the shirt it would be cute if you took off the sleeves and made "angel wings" out of the orange skirt fabric.  I know YCMT has a pattern but you could probably figure it out yourself.  



livndisney said:


> Ok, I just have to share.
> 
> 6 months ago, Morgan could not read. She did not like to read. She cried and got really frustrated. Fast forward to today. We just went to a book sale at the Library. I had to DRAG her away! We bought almost 40 books!!!!!!!!! She was asking if she could start reading in the car. We had to make 2 trips to the car just to carry all of them. We bought a bunch of Magic School House and Magic School Bus books for .25 each. I had to "make" her eat lunch when we got home, she wanted to keep on reading!!!!!!!




Yay Morgan!  Seth had such a struggle learning to read.  Then one day it just clicked and now he reads a whole grade level ahead


----------



## peachygreen

mom2faith said:


> Great dress.  Do you have a hat?  I think that would be awesome!!
> 
> I love the shirt, I would cut off the sleeves, but I often do things that makes my moms hair curl - LOL!!  You would have to be careful and chalk out your line first.


Amy, I think I'll have a hat too.  I found one similar to order online and I'll add a matching ribbon out of the same material as the sash.  Now getting DD to wear the hat is a different story.



100AcrePrincess said:


> I think you did a great job on Jane's dress.
> 
> 
> You can just cut the sleeves & re-hem them.  What I've sone a few times is cut the off & them use a zig-zag stitch & go over the edge of the fabric a bit (you could use an rolled hem stitch, but I didn't have one) & stretch the fabric as you go.  It makes that really cute wavy lettuce edge on the sleeve.


Thanks.  Good Idea.  



teresajoy said:


> I was wondering how this turned out!!! I love it!!! I think it looks like Jane's dress! Great job!


Thanks.  It was harder to finish than I expected, but I think it turned out nicely.



minnie2 said:


> It came out so cute!
> 
> I would hem them...


 Thank you and thanks for the idea.



mommyof3princess said:


> I love the dress so pretty. I love that movie. I looked up those two little actors to see where they are now and it said that the little boy who played him passed away when he was 21. Garber died on 13 June 1977 at the Royal Free Hospital in Hampstead, London, of hemorrhagic necrotising pancreatitis at the age of 21. On 24 October 2004, the Mail on Sunday ran an interview with Fergus Garber, identified as Garber's younger brother (by eight years); he told reporters that Garber had contracted hepatitisprobably, he said, from eating "bad meat"while traveling in India in 1976, and it had already spread to his pancreas when their father brought Garber back to England the following year. Fergus denied any suggestion that his brother was using drugs. Garber's body was later cremated.
> 
> Garber was posthumously named a Disney Legend in 2004; Fergus Garber accepted on his behalf.
> I was really sad to see that. Back ontopic I love the dress and I had the same long sleeve ? you did is it possible to turn a longsleeve into a short has anyone done it I think your would be so cute.


Wow, that is sad.  
I'll let you know how the shortening of the sleeves works.  I bought 2 shirts in case I butcher the first one.  



Stephres said:


> I think the Jane dress looks great but I am not sure everyone will immediately recognize her from the movie. Like when I made the Alice dress that was not traditionally Alice. I got many nice compliments from moms who looked at it closely but Megan had to point out it was Alice to even Alice herself! That won't upset her will it?


Yeah, I'm pretty sure that most people won't make the connection at all.  But even if they don't, I figured she'd look cute for brunch with Mary Poppins.  Actually I'm not sure that my Megan will make the connection either.  She likes Mary Poppins, but unlike Mickey Mouse, its not that reconginzable to her.  She is only 2-1/2 still.



jham said:


> Love the Jane Banks dress!  It looks great.  On the shirt it would be cute if you took off the sleeves and made "angel wings" out of the orange skirt fabric.  I know YCMT has a pattern but you could probably figure it out yourself.


Thanks.  I'll have to check out that pattern and see how it would work.


----------



## adoptionmomma4

t-beri said:


> Hey!  I made those cookies yesterday.  A can of pumpkin, a box of spice cake mix and 1 cup of hershey special dark chocolate chips.  The next time I do them I am going to use all organic ingredients.  I LOVE them   Mac thinks they are to moist, he said they were doughy...they were NOT they were perfect little bits of fall!!! Of course, they aren't the prettiest cookies in the world! Kinda just blobs of cookie.



I make this recipie without the chocolate chips.  I also bake them in muffin cups as cupcakes.  When they are cooled I like to add cream cheese icing.  This is of course this makes it way more than 1 weight watcher point, but SOOO worth it  



teresajoy said:


> Can I come live with you??? It's dipped to 44 now. I don't like cold, I really really don't!



It was high in the 50's here today.  We are going on our first cub scout family camping trip this weekend.  It is going to be in the 40's at night.  We are going to freeze.  The boys are so excited, but I am not looking forward to it.



livndisney said:


> Ok, I just have to share.
> 
> 6 months ago, Morgan could not read. She did not like to read. She cried and got really frustrated. Fast forward to today. We just went to a book sale at the Library. I had to DRAG her away! We bought almost 40 books!!!!!!!!! She was asking if she could start reading in the car. We had to make 2 trips to the car just to carry all of them. We bought a bunch of Magic School House and Magic School Bus books for .25 each. I had to "make" her eat lunch when we got home, she wanted to keep on reading!!!!!!!



   Way to go Morgan!!!  

Leanne had a difficult time reading for a long time.  Last year was the first year we home schooled and she jumped from a 3rd grade reading level to a  5th grade level in one year.  She is really learning to love reading and learning.  It is an amazing thing to see.


----------



## jham

Okay, here are the photos I didn't get posted earlier.  Here is a reversible superhero cape I made for Luke's friend's birthday.  I CASEd some that were being sold at the last boutique we were in only I sort of changed the shape of mine.  I like mine better  Now Luke wants one but can't decide which superheros.  They had a cute Incredibles one at the boutique.  





















and here's Luke's birthday shirt I slaved over for hours--seriously!  I picked out the image, typed in my text, resized, colored, moved it around, did the back, got everything perfect, went to put it in the cart and the stupid zazzle system went down.  about 3 or 4 times.  I had to go back on a totally different day to get it to work.  It really did take as long as making a shirt myself.  But shipping was super quick! 

front:





back:





and last but not least I CASEd myself, and the skirt I made for Karlyn, for Lily.  Actually I cut all the squares out at the same time.  Now I just need to make her top for it.


----------



## mytwotinks

Here are the dirty details from yesterday 

The only reason I sent Riley to school yesterday was because I knew a mom was going to be sitting in the calssroom to make sure nothing crazy happened.  A little after school started that mom called to tell me that she was at the hospital w/ her neighbor who was having open heart surgery.  So..... I decided to take a treat up to Riley at recess and put it on her desk as a surprise.  I was going to run out to the playground and just make sure that everything was going o.k.

I walked down to her class and even though it was recess, Riley was standing at the teacher's desk w/ a horrible look on her face.  I was still in the hall at this point and she had no idea that I was there.  I was already pretty ticked because he has been told repeatedly that he is not allowed to make the kids stay in from recess.  The second I opened the door, Riley saw me and burst into tears.

I said "come on" and took her down the hall to the principal and said, "we'll be waiting in your office."  The principal put her arms around Riley and walked her to her office.  She asked Riley why she wasn't at recess with her friends.  After Riley calmed down and told the principal what was wrong, we walked back to class. 

This is what she was upset about:
The teacher had handed out a worksheet on propper nouns and common nouns.  Riley was confused after he told (not taught, told) them the lesson.  He really is a confusing man.  I think she probably knew it better before he talked than after.  She ended up trying to do the page.  They aren't allowed to ask questions while he teaches.  He didn't let her ask her question after he taught.  So she tries to do the worksheet, totally confused and gets 12 out of 40.  She gets back from music and finds it on her desk which means she has to stay in from recess and redo it.  He still hasn't helped her with her questions, but tells her to redo it.   They are supposed to do the redo and then he calls them to his desk.  She still didn't know what to do so she was just sitting there getting more and more upset and worried.  He makes them rewrite then entire page on notebook paper.  This was a 2 sided type written list of sentences.  The kids were trying to copy it and ending up with 6 pages of handwritten sentences.  They were basically being punished because he had not taught the lesson well enough for them to learn anything.

He has already been told several times by the principal and the superintendent that he is not allowed to keep them in from recess.  That is their break time and he has his teaching time.  Plus!!!!!  It was her flippin birthday!  What teacher would do that?????

So we walk back in the room and I look at him and say "it is recess time."  He just says, "well, they have to do their redos."  The principal says "Mr. $%#&@ you've been talked to about this.  The children are supposed to get out and go to recess."  He doesn't say anything.  The principal helps Riley with the page (that she even said was so confusing ) and then walks her up to his desk.  I walked up with them and I said, "Riley goes to recess everyday!  If she has redos, I'll help her with them at home, but when it is time for recess she goes."  He tells me no, that won't work and I freak out! 

I was shaking I was so mad.  I said, "you have been told that you are not allowed to make them do work during recess.  You have your teaching time and they get a break."  He got ugly and told me that he had a class to teach.  I said, "too bad, you are the one that has been told not to keep the kids in from recess and doing it anyway."  I thought that the principal was going to tell me to talk to him later, but she didn't.  She said, "Yes, you've been told not to do this." 

I grabbed Riley's bag and said, "Riley is going home, this is her birthday and she's going to have a great day."  He just looked at me with his big dumb face.

I took Riley to lunch and then she wanted to go back for her reading class that she has with a different teacher.  Chris and I both took her up and talked to the principal.  She will not be in a room with that man again.  The principal is besider herself.  She does not know what to do.  She knows that if she moves one kid that there are going to be tons more wanting out.  I really think at this point she knows she has to let them out.  She openly said that she feels horrible and she knows the kids in that class are miserable.

I'm waiting right now to hear from the principal.  I want to have a chance to talk with her before they move Riley.


----------



## mom2faith

mytwotinks said:


> He has already been told several times by the principal and the superintendent that he is not allowed to keep them in from recess.  That is their break time and he has his teaching time.  Plus!!!!!  It was her flippin birthday!  What teacher would do that?????
> 
> 
> So we walk back in the room and I look at him and say "it is recess time."  He just says, "well, they have to do their redos."  The principal says "Mr. $%#&@ you've been talked to about this.  The children are supposed to get out and go to recess."
> 
> 
> I thought that the principal was going to tell me to talk to him later, but she didn't.  She said, "Yes, you've been told not to do this."
> 
> 
> The principal is besider herself.  She does not know what to do.  She knows that if she moves one kid that there are going to be tons more wanting out.  I really think at this point she knows she has to let them out.  She openly said that she feels horrible and she knows the kids in that class are miserable.



I have tried to scroll back through pages to get caught up and I think I have the jist of what is going on, but why can't they just let him go?  If there are parents complaining and he is not following direct orders from the proncipal, why is he not the one going home?  Permanently.

I am assuming our school systems are different, but not following a direct order should not be OK no matter where you are.

Just curious.....

_Editted to add - it is also not OK for him to treat children like this.  However, because of some "bad apples" I understand why some principles are reluctant to believe the kids.  Inthis case however, not only is there more than one complaint, the teacher is also ignoring a direct order.  There should be no question as to what needs to be done. Anyway, just wanted to clarify, that I support you 100% and please keep us posted._


----------



## Carrie772

mytwotinks said:


> Here are the dirty details from yesterday
> I took Riley to lunch and then she wanted to go back for her reading class that she has with a different teacher.  Chris and I both took her up and talked to the principal.  She will not be in a room with that man again.  The principal is besider herself.  She does not know what to do.  She knows that if she moves one kid that there are going to be tons more wanting out.  I really think at this point she knows she has to let them out.  She openly said that she feels horrible and she knows the kids in that class are miserable.
> 
> I'm waiting right now to hear from the principal.  I want to have a chance to talk with her before they move Riley.




I know exactly what they should do:  Fire him.  Aybody that can't teach grade school should not have been hired in the first place.  You should not have to send her in there with that ticking time bomb!

There is a letch teacher in 4th grade and Bonnie is going private for one year just to keep away from him.

No child deserves that.


----------



## eeyore3847

mytwotinks said:


> This is what she was upset about:
> The teacher had handed out a worksheet on propper nouns and common nouns.  Riley was confused after he told (not taught, told) them the lesson.  He really is a confusing man.  I think she probably knew it better before he talked than after.  She ended up trying to do the page.  They aren't allowed to ask questions while he teaches.  He didn't let her ask her question after he taught.  So she tries to do the worksheet, totally confused and gets 12 out of 40.  She gets back from music and finds it on her desk which means she has to stay in from recess and redo it.  He still hasn't helped her with her questions, but tells her to redo it.   They are supposed to do the redo and then he calls them to his desk.  She still didn't know what to do so she was just sitting there getting more and more upset and worried.  He makes them rewrite then entire page on notebook paper.  This was a 2 sided type written list of sentences.  The kids were trying to copy it and ending up with 6 pages of handwritten sentences.  They were basically being punished because he had not taught the lesson well enough for them to learn anything.
> 
> He has already been told several times by the principal and the superintendent that he is not allowed to keep them in from recess.  That is their break time and he has his teaching time.  Plus!!!!!  It was her flippin birthday!  What teacher would do that?????
> 
> So we walk back in the room and I look at him and say "it is recess time."  He just says, "well, they have to do their redos."  The principal says "Mr. $%#&@ you've been talked to about this.  The children are supposed to get out and go to recess."  He doesn't say anything.  The principal helps Riley with the page (that she even said was so confusing ) and then walks her up to his desk.  I walked up with them and I said, "Riley goes to recess everyday!  If she has redos, I'll help her with them at home, but when it is time for recess she goes."  He tells me no, that won't work and I freak out!
> 
> I was shaking I was so mad.  I said, "you have been told that you are not allowed to make them do work during recess.  You have your teaching time and they get a break."  He got ugly and told me that he had a class to teach.  I said, "too bad, you are the one that has been told not to keep the kids in from recess and doing it anyway."  I thought that the principal was going to tell me to talk to him later, but she didn't.  She said, "Yes, you've been told not to do this."
> 
> I grabbed Riley's bag and said, "Riley is going home, this is her birthday and she's going to have a great day."  He just looked at me with his big dumb face.
> 
> I took Riley to lunch and then she wanted to go back for her reading class that she has with a different teacher.  Chris and I both took her up and talked to the principal.  She will not be in a room with that man again.  The principal is besider herself.  She does not know what to do.  She knows that if she moves one kid that there are going to be tons more wanting out.  I really think at this point she knows she has to let them out.  She openly said that she feels horrible and she knows the kids in that class are miserable.
> 
> I'm waiting right now to hear from the principal.  I want to have a chance to talk with her before they move Riley.



why is he not fired?????


----------



## revrob

mytwotinks said:


> Here are the dirty details from yesterday
> 
> The only reason I sent Riley to school yesterday was because I knew a mom was going to be sitting in the calssroom to make sure nothing crazy happened.  A little after school started that mom called to tell me that she was at the hospital w/ her neighbor who was having open heart surgery.  So..... I decided to take a treat up to Riley at recess and put it on her desk as a surprise.  I was going to run out to the playground and just make sure that everything was going o.k.
> 
> I walked down to her class and even though it was recess, Riley was standing at the teacher's desk w/ a horrible look on her face.  I was still in the hall at this point and she had no idea that I was there.  I was already pretty ticked because he has been told repeatedly that he is not allowed to make the kids stay in from recess.  The second I opened the door, Riley saw me and burst into tears.
> 
> I said "come on" and took her down the hall to the principal and said, "we'll be waiting in your office."  The principal put her arms around Riley and walked her to her office.  She asked Riley why she wasn't at recess with her friends.  After Riley calmed down and told the principal what was wrong, we walked back to class.
> 
> This is what she was upset about:
> The teacher had handed out a worksheet on propper nouns and common nouns.  Riley was confused after he told (not taught, told) them the lesson.  He really is a confusing man.  I think she probably knew it better before he talked than after.  She ended up trying to do the page.  They aren't allowed to ask questions while he teaches.  He didn't let her ask her question after he taught.  So she tries to do the worksheet, totally confused and gets 12 out of 40.  She gets back from music and finds it on her desk which means she has to stay in from recess and redo it.  He still hasn't helped her with her questions, but tells her to redo it.   They are supposed to do the redo and then he calls them to his desk.  She still didn't know what to do so she was just sitting there getting more and more upset and worried.  He makes them rewrite then entire page on notebook paper.  This was a 2 sided type written list of sentences.  The kids were trying to copy it and ending up with 6 pages of handwritten sentences.  They were basically being punished because he had not taught the lesson well enough for them to learn anything.
> 
> He has already been told several times by the principal and the superintendent that he is not allowed to keep them in from recess.  That is their break time and he has his teaching time.  Plus!!!!!  It was her flippin birthday!  What teacher would do that?????
> 
> So we walk back in the room and I look at him and say "it is recess time."  He just says, "well, they have to do their redos."  The principal says "Mr. $%#&@ you've been talked to about this.  The children are supposed to get out and go to recess."  He doesn't say anything.  The principal helps Riley with the page (that she even said was so confusing ) and then walks her up to his desk.  I walked up with them and I said, "Riley goes to recess everyday!  If she has redos, I'll help her with them at home, but when it is time for recess she goes."  He tells me no, that won't work and I freak out!
> 
> I was shaking I was so mad.  I said, "you have been told that you are not allowed to make them do work during recess.  You have your teaching time and they get a break."  He got ugly and told me that he had a class to teach.  I said, "too bad, you are the one that has been told not to keep the kids in from recess and doing it anyway."  I thought that the principal was going to tell me to talk to him later, but she didn't.  She said, "Yes, you've been told not to do this."
> 
> I grabbed Riley's bag and said, "Riley is going home, this is her birthday and she's going to have a great day."  He just looked at me with his big dumb face.
> 
> I took Riley to lunch and then she wanted to go back for her reading class that she has with a different teacher.  Chris and I both took her up and talked to the principal.  She will not be in a room with that man again.  The principal is besider herself.  She does not know what to do.  She knows that if she moves one kid that there are going to be tons more wanting out.  I really think at this point she knows she has to let them out.  She openly said that she feels horrible and she knows the kids in that class are miserable.
> 
> I'm waiting right now to hear from the principal.  I want to have a chance to talk with her before they move Riley.



Seriously.  He needs to be fired.  Immediately.  I've never heard of any place of employment that didn't consider insubordination means for immediate dismissal.  He refuses to follow a command after being told numerous times.  I don't have the slightest idea why this man still has a job.  The statement of a presidential nominee keeps coming to mind, "teachers that don't do their jobs well, we'll assist them in getting a different job."  In my opinion, that would be best for everyone in this particular situation.


----------



## Stephres

Oh Denise and Riley!


----------



## Clared

minnie2 said:


> Thank you so much your words really made me remember I am doing the right thing.  I started doubting myself today.
> 
> What a 504 plan is is  a plan to ensure that a child with a chronic condition is cared for in the proper manor it is legal and binding.  It probably costs her school money to make the changes so it would be in her interest not to put on into affect for her.



Cealiac is a chronic condition and should therefore be treated the same as any other.  Just because theres no medication etc, doesn't mean your not suffering!!  I can't see many changes being needed.

In the UK we have 'Coeliac UK' (yeap we even manage to spell if differently) which is a support network/charity.  Do you have anything similar you could contact for some support?

Please Please don't doubt yourself.  You are doing a great job!!!!



danicaw said:


> So, for all you who live closer to WDW than I do....which should be most everyone  Should I plan on long sleeve or short for our early Dec trip?



Hey I thought I had the prize for the furthest away from WDW!!  We've been December before and it went from beautiful short sleeved weather to bloomin cold by the time we left.  I'm sticking to layers this December!!



livndisney said:


> Ok, I just have to share.
> 
> 6 months ago, Morgan could not read. She did not like to read. She cried and got really frustrated. Fast forward to today. We just went to a book sale at the Library. I had to DRAG her away! We bought almost 40 books!!!!!!!!! She was asking if she could start reading in the car. We had to make 2 trips to the car just to carry all of them. We bought a bunch of Magic School House and Magic School Bus books for .25 each. I had to "make" her eat lunch when we got home, she wanted to keep on reading!!!!!!!



   



Carrie772 said:


> I know exactly what they should do:  Fire him.  Aybody that can't teach grade school should not have been hired in the first place.  You should not have to send her in there with that ticking time bomb!
> 
> There is a letch teacher in 4th grade and Bonnie is going private for one year just to keep away from him.
> 
> No child deserves that.



I agree!!  A person like that has no right even being in a school and should be sent packing!!  Is this his first teaching post?


----------



## peachygreen

That teacher makes me so mad!  There is no reason for that kind of behavior.  He is not a teacher.  Its rediculous!


----------



## minnie2

mytwotinks said:


> Here are the dirty details from yesterday
> 
> The only reason I sent Riley to school yesterday was because I knew a mom was going to be sitting in the calssroom to make sure nothing crazy happened.  A little after school started that mom called to tell me that she was at the hospital w/ her neighbor who was having open heart surgery.  So..... I decided to take a treat up to Riley at recess and put it on her desk as a surprise.  I was going to run out to the playground and just make sure that everything was going o.k.
> 
> I walked down to her class and even though it was recess, Riley was standing at the teacher's desk w/ a horrible look on her face.  I was still in the hall at this point and she had no idea that I was there.  I was already pretty ticked because he has been told repeatedly that he is not allowed to make the kids stay in from recess.  The second I opened the door, Riley saw me and burst into tears.
> 
> I said "come on" and took her down the hall to the principal and said, "we'll be waiting in your office."  The principal put her arms around Riley and walked her to her office.  She asked Riley why she wasn't at recess with her friends.  After Riley calmed down and told the principal what was wrong, we walked back to class.
> 
> This is what she was upset about:
> The teacher had handed out a worksheet on propper nouns and common nouns.  Riley was confused after he told (not taught, told) them the lesson.  He really is a confusing man.  I think she probably knew it better before he talked than after.  She ended up trying to do the page.  They aren't allowed to ask questions while he teaches.  He didn't let her ask her question after he taught.  So she tries to do the worksheet, totally confused and gets 12 out of 40.  She gets back from music and finds it on her desk which means she has to stay in from recess and redo it.  He still hasn't helped her with her questions, but tells her to redo it.   They are supposed to do the redo and then he calls them to his desk.  She still didn't know what to do so she was just sitting there getting more and more upset and worried.  He makes them rewrite then entire page on notebook paper.  This was a 2 sided type written list of sentences.  The kids were trying to copy it and ending up with 6 pages of handwritten sentences.  They were basically being punished because he had not taught the lesson well enough for them to learn anything.
> 
> He has already been told several times by the principal and the superintendent that he is not allowed to keep them in from recess.  That is their break time and he has his teaching time.  Plus!!!!!  It was her flippin birthday!  What teacher would do that?????
> 
> So we walk back in the room and I look at him and say "it is recess time."  He just says, "well, they have to do their redos."  The principal says "Mr. $%#&@ you've been talked to about this.  The children are supposed to get out and go to recess."  He doesn't say anything.  The principal helps Riley with the page (that she even said was so confusing ) and then walks her up to his desk.  I walked up with them and I said, "Riley goes to recess everyday!  If she has redos, I'll help her with them at home, but when it is time for recess she goes."  He tells me no, that won't work and I freak out!
> 
> I was shaking I was so mad.  I said, "you have been told that you are not allowed to make them do work during recess.  You have your teaching time and they get a break."  He got ugly and told me that he had a class to teach.  I said, "too bad, you are the one that has been told not to keep the kids in from recess and doing it anyway."  I thought that the principal was going to tell me to talk to him later, but she didn't.  She said, "Yes, you've been told not to do this."
> 
> I grabbed Riley's bag and said, "Riley is going home, this is her birthday and she's going to have a great day."  He just looked at me with his big dumb face.
> 
> I took Riley to lunch and then she wanted to go back for her reading class that she has with a different teacher.  Chris and I both took her up and talked to the principal.  She will not be in a room with that man again.  The principal is besider herself.  She does not know what to do.  She knows that if she moves one kid that there are going to be tons more wanting out.  I really think at this point she knows she has to let them out.  She openly said that she feels horrible and she knows the kids in that class are miserable.
> 
> I'm waiting right now to hear from the principal.  I want to have a chance to talk with her before they move Riley.


I sure hope she fires him!  Then does she want to come to my school and fire Nik's teacher and principal!  



Clared said:


> Cealiac is a chronic condition and should therefore be treated the same as any other.  Just because theres no medication etc, doesn't mean your not suffering!!  I can't see many changes being needed.
> 
> In the UK we have 'Coeliac UK' (yeap we even manage to spell if differently) which is a support network/charity.  Do you have anything similar you could contact for some support?
> 
> Please Please don't doubt yourself.  You are doing a great job!!!!


thanks!  

 We have a few organizations and i have found things on their websites that support a 504 plan for her.  I have the nurse on my side and I told her I will email er with more info on it.  She said she was talking to her boss today so MAYBE if I have the medical staff on my side we can get something done.

 I totally agree just because she is well adjusted and smart doesn't mean if she gets glutened she wont have a bad affect on her!  UGH!  I am very blessed that she has healed so much in a yr!  When she was 1st dx'd her numbers were way over a 100 when normal range is 7.  Her villi was almost completely flattened so she was moderate to server.  Just 6 months after he dx her numbers went down to 7!  Which to me was amazing and she stopped complaining of tummy pain and the diarrhea had stopped and so do the bad headaches.  It is now rare she gets any issues and I can't tell you how much that means to a mom!  I'm the mom that cried the 1st time we found a restaurant that served gluten free pasta ad she could have her favorite meal OUT!  

 I breaks my heart that something so simple let alone for a child who as the teacher put is a 'model student' should be so much trouble!  It baffles me.  We are talking a child's health here I am not asking for them to do all tat much extra work I just want a simple call or email if food  or something with gluten in it is being used so I can supply my child with a safe alternative.  That isn't asking a lot?!?!  Maybe it is.


----------



## livndisney

mytwotinks said:


> Here are the dirty details from yesterday
> 
> The only reason I sent Riley to school yesterday was because I knew a mom was going to be sitting in the calssroom to make sure nothing crazy happened.  A little after school started that mom called to tell me that she was at the hospital w/ her neighbor who was having open heart surgery.  So..... I decided to take a treat up to Riley at recess and put it on her desk as a surprise.  I was going to run out to the playground and just make sure that everything was going o.k.
> 
> I walked down to her class and even though it was recess, Riley was standing at the teacher's desk w/ a horrible look on her face.  I was still in the hall at this point and she had no idea that I was there.  I was already pretty ticked because he has been told repeatedly that he is not allowed to make the kids stay in from recess.  The second I opened the door, Riley saw me and burst into tears.
> 
> I said "come on" and took her down the hall to the principal and said, "we'll be waiting in your office."  The principal put her arms around Riley and walked her to her office.  She asked Riley why she wasn't at recess with her friends.  After Riley calmed down and told the principal what was wrong, we walked back to class.
> 
> This is what she was upset about:
> The teacher had handed out a worksheet on propper nouns and common nouns.  Riley was confused after he told (not taught, told) them the lesson.  He really is a confusing man.  I think she probably knew it better before he talked than after.  She ended up trying to do the page.  They aren't allowed to ask questions while he teaches.  He didn't let her ask her question after he taught.  So she tries to do the worksheet, totally confused and gets 12 out of 40.  She gets back from music and finds it on her desk which means she has to stay in from recess and redo it.  He still hasn't helped her with her questions, but tells her to redo it.   They are supposed to do the redo and then he calls them to his desk.  She still didn't know what to do so she was just sitting there getting more and more upset and worried.  He makes them rewrite then entire page on notebook paper.  This was a 2 sided type written list of sentences.  The kids were trying to copy it and ending up with 6 pages of handwritten sentences.  They were basically being punished because he had not taught the lesson well enough for them to learn anything.
> 
> He has already been told several times by the principal and the superintendent that he is not allowed to keep them in from recess.  That is their break time and he has his teaching time.  Plus!!!!!  It was her flippin birthday!  What teacher would do that?????
> 
> So we walk back in the room and I look at him and say "it is recess time."  He just says, "well, they have to do their redos."  The principal says "Mr. $%#&@ you've been talked to about this.  The children are supposed to get out and go to recess."  He doesn't say anything.  The principal helps Riley with the page (that she even said was so confusing ) and then walks her up to his desk.  I walked up with them and I said, "Riley goes to recess everyday!  If she has redos, I'll help her with them at home, but when it is time for recess she goes."  He tells me no, that won't work and I freak out!
> 
> I was shaking I was so mad.  I said, "you have been told that you are not allowed to make them do work during recess.  You have your teaching time and they get a break."  He got ugly and told me that he had a class to teach.  I said, "too bad, you are the one that has been told not to keep the kids in from recess and doing it anyway."  I thought that the principal was going to tell me to talk to him later, but she didn't.  She said, "Yes, you've been told not to do this."
> 
> I grabbed Riley's bag and said, "Riley is going home, this is her birthday and she's going to have a great day."  He just looked at me with his big dumb face.
> 
> I took Riley to lunch and then she wanted to go back for her reading class that she has with a different teacher.  Chris and I both took her up and talked to the principal.  She will not be in a room with that man again.  The principal is besider herself.  She does not know what to do.  She knows that if she moves one kid that there are going to be tons more wanting out.  I really think at this point she knows she has to let them out.  She openly said that she feels horrible and she knows the kids in that class are miserable.
> 
> I'm waiting right now to hear from the principal.  I want to have a chance to talk with her before they move Riley.




First of all:
HUGS to you and Riley.

Now, forget firing this man! He should be hung! I cannot stand a bully. I hate (and I almost never use the word hate) teachers who are all "caught up in themselves". This man needs to find a job FAR away from children. (Denise, I am sure I could find a few large bikers that would LOVE to "chat" with him about a new career ) Seriously, the principal needs to have him reassigned. (reassignment is usually faster than firing). None of those children in that class are safe. He needs to be out of the building.


----------



## FSUDisneyGirl

That makes me soooo mad about Riley!!!  Agreed, he deserves to be fired...yesterday!  What is he thinking???  I'm so sorry that you (and especially Riley!) had to go through this.  I hope things just get better from here on!


----------



## fairygoodmother

okay, I'm still looking for Jack/Nightmare fabric.  Does anyone know where I can get it?   H E L P    P L E A S E   ! ! ! !


----------



## SallyfromDE

mytwotinks said:


> Thanks for the support guys!  It is hard not to second guess myself, but in the end if Riley is that uncomfortable it's just not working.  She has always liked even the teachers that some of the other kids think aren't nice.  Her attitude is "just do what they say and they'll be nice."  She actually told me that last year when one of the teachers was really being complained about a lot!
> 
> I also have decided that if this was just a problem for Riley (who I know is super sensitive and I've acknowledged that) the principal would have moved heaven and earth to get a new class for Riley so that she would not have to deal with me.  There must be even more parents upset than I know about and I know about a lot!
> 
> It really means a lot to me when the teachers are thinking it's weird behavior.  I'm not just out to get this guy.  I love teachers and I think it is a calling from God to work with kids everyday.  I think this guy has just maybe heard his calling wrong!



Poor Riley for having such a hard time with school. If the Principal won't move her to another class, can you move her to another school? I know my sister sends my nephew to another school for "hardship". It origionally had to do with his school district not being in his after school care district. I don't know the reason now, it's been 4 years. 

Kirsta has a pretty rough teacher. She had a Dr. appt at Alfred I. to follow up after all her surgery in January. (she had her tonsils out, anoids and tubes in her ears). At AI, and most Drs, you take the appt. you can get. We sent in a note saying we'd pick her up a little before school dismissal for her Dr. visit. The teacher called the house and left a message on the machine that in future, Dr. visits should be made outside of school hours and that Kirsta missed her spelling test and could not make it up. 

Another time, she had an assignment to do. Look up words in the Dictionary. Well, we hadn't gotten around to getting one. School had just started, so we were looking them up on he computer. Well......... the computer had an issue. So we sent in a note saying that we didn't complete this project (it was 2 words) dure to a computer problem. She again left a message, that we need to purchase a dictionry. Except that it wasn't that nice. 

Now I understand she feels the need to talk to the parents, but a message shouldn't be left on the recorder. She should be asking us to call her and speak to her personally. As it is, we have taken offense to her messages. It also doesn't help that she's Greek, and sometimes the language barrier makes certain wordings sound not so nice. 

Now we are trying to get caught up on homework from vacation last week. 

Wishing you and Riley the best of luck in your school issues.


----------



## eeyore3847

fairygoodmother said:


> okay, I'm still looking for Jack/Nightmare fabric.  Does anyone know where I can get it?   H E L P    P L E A S E   ! ! ! !




it is so darn hard to find.... they do not make it anymore... you have to hunt for it.


----------



## eeyore3847

Wanted to share some super fab news with a few of you that are going the same time as us!!!!
So we are booked at the hojo for the trip, but I call everyday for the AP7 rate for one of the 3 Disney hotels. Sometimes 2x a day, once in the am and once at night!
Well I got it today....
I decided to call today and they said no no no !! But I decided not to take the no, the lady I originally talked to sounded confused!! and I thought, hmmm I don't think she knew what she was doing. 
I recalled and a guy answered and asked"how can I make your dream come true!" - I told him my dates and find an ap7 rate that would be fantastic!!!!!!! Well guess what I got AP7 for The Grand CALIF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOO HOOOOOOO I got it for the 16-19th!!!! My hubby flies in the 16th so the kids and I will stay the first 2 days at the hojo!! WOOO HOOO!!!!!
thank you thank you thank you!!!


----------



## danicaw

eeyore3847 said:


> Wanted to share some super fab news with a few of you that are going the same time as us!!!!
> So we are booked at the hojo for the trip, but I call everyday for the AP7 rate for one of the 3 Disney hotels. Sometimes 2x a day, once in the am and once at night!
> Well I got it today....
> I decided to call today and they said no no no !! But I decided not to take the no, the lady I originally talked to sounded confused!! and I thought, hmmm I don't think she knew what she was doing.
> I recalled and a guy answered and asked"how can I make your dream come true!" - I told him my dates and find an ap7 rate that would be fantastic!!!!!!! Well guess what I got AP7 for The Grand CALIF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOO HOOOOOOO I got it for the 16-19th!!!! My hubby flies in the 16th so the kids and I will stay the first 2 days at the hojo!! WOOO HOOO!!!!!
> thank you thank you thank you!!!



Congrats!  
You will love the GC!


----------



## eeyore3847

danicaw said:


> Congrats!
> You will love the GC!



I have never stayed. we have done the others.... I was so excited when I was talking with the guy.. he was fantastic!!!

lori


----------



## SallyfromDE

fairygoodmother said:


> okay, I'm still looking for Jack/Nightmare fabric.  Does anyone know where I can get it?   H E L P    P L E A S E   ! ! ! !



I'd been watching for some on   but it sells for outrageous prices. Apparently it's Nightmares anniversary his year and you do see some shirts and other things in the parks right now.


----------



## TinksTheBest

mytwotinks said:


> He has already been told several times by the principal and the superintendent that he is not allowed to keep them in from recess.  That is their break time and he has his teaching time.  Plus!!!!!  It was her flippin birthday!  What teacher would do that?????[/COLOR]
> 
> So we walk back in the room and I look at him and say "it is recess time."  He just says, "well, they have to do their redos."  The principal says "Mr. $%#&@ you've been talked to about this.  The children are supposed to get out and go to recess."  He doesn't say anything.  The principal helps Riley with the page (that she even said was so confusing ) and then walks her up to his desk.  I walked up with them and I said, "Riley goes to recess everyday!  If she has redos, I'll help her with them at home, but when it is time for recess she goes."  He tells me no, that won't work and I freak out!
> 
> I was shaking I was so mad.  I said, "you have been told that you are not allowed to make them do work during recess.  You have your teaching time and they get a break."  He got ugly and told me that he had a class to teach.  I said, "too bad, you are the one that has been told not to keep the kids in from recess and doing it anyway."  I thought that the principal was going to tell me to talk to him later, but she didn't.  She said, "Yes, you've been told not to do this."



In my school system, insubordination is a reason for dismissal!  If I were you, I would be sitting in the superintendent's office tomorrow morning with Riley and a copy of the teacher's code of ethics for your state.  This man has no business being in a classroom.  If he has tenure, you could always demand that he be moved into a different position within the system where he is not dealing with children.  Kids Riley's age are at a very important place in their instructional careers.  A situation like this one could end up effecting future educational experiences for Riley and and the other kids in her class.

I'm so sorry that you are having to deal with this situation!  People like him give teachers a bad name!  My thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## twob4him




----------



## Adi12982

I agree that teacher is HORRIBLE!  I hope he gets dismissed, ASAP!


----------



## eeyore3847

SallyfromDE said:


> I'd been watching for some on   but it sells for outrageous prices. Apparently it's Nightmares anniversary his year and you do see some shirts and other things in the parks right now.



I only have a little here. I got it from   and it is part of a fabric shower curtain. I probably will not use it this year. Let me see how much I have..


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Denise-That is so horrible. I hope that they fire this teacher and soon. If he has no kids in his class than they won't have a reason to keep him. I had a teacher that mean, but he wasn't that mean. I know that my mom complained to the school board and I was put in a different class. He gave me a C on a test and when he sent the test home my mom looked over it and saw that only one problem was wrong. He always called me out in front of the class to reprimand me. He was not nice, but he still wasn't as mean as Riley's teacher. Poor Riley I hope she had a great birthday anyways.


----------



## jessica52877

fairygoodmother said:


> okay, I'm still looking for Jack/Nightmare fabric.  Does anyone know where I can get it?   H E L P    P L E A S E   ! ! ! !



I got some off ebay over a year ago, but I paid an outrageous price and split a sheet set with a couple others. It didn't leave me even a yard, most expensive non yard ever!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Denise...I have no words.  Here is a hug  

Did Riley have a good birthday AFTER school????


----------



## disneylovinfamily

froggy33 said:


> It's been a while but I have finally made something new!  A baby really keeps you busy!  I made this for a benefit auction with a 50s theme.  She was a real hit!  It was my first time with an actual applique and it went pretty well. Hopefully I will get a little better though!  The poodle hair is those little pom-poms.  I am looking forward to making some new things.  We are hopefully going to go for her first trip to DW in Dec. 09.  I better get started now if I want to finish!



Super adorable and what a cutie!



MouseTriper said:


> One of my very best friends is dying of cancer and is at home with hospice care right now.  She has asked for help so that her husband can rest some during the day as he is now playing Dr. to her and administering her pain medication and all that.  I am going over tomorrow afternoon and I am scared I am just gonna be an emotional wreck.  I do not deal well with death and I get all choked up.  I wrote her a seven page letter telling her how much she means to me because I could not get the words out in person.  She called me last night and sang Happy Birthday to me and told me she read my letter and cried.  I am committed to going over to help but I have to admit I am now scared.  I do not want to upset either one of them, I want to be of help.  It is just so sad and hard for everyone.  My heart aches for her and her husband.  I wish I was a stronger person, I hate that about myself.  So....any suggestions on how to hold it together and be brave for my friend?


 Beth!  I am dealing with two of my members in my moms club that I am presdient of that have cancer and one of which is terminal.  It is a very emotinal journey.  Your friend will understand your sadness and will appreciate you just being there.  I hope all went well.



mytwotinks said:


> Here are the dirty details from yesterday
> 
> The only reason I sent Riley to school yesterday was because I knew a mom was going to be sitting in the calssroom to make sure nothing crazy happened.  A little after school started that mom called to tell me that she was at the hospital w/ her neighbor who was having open heart surgery.  So..... I decided to take a treat up to Riley at recess and put it on her desk as a surprise.  I was going to run out to the playground and just make sure that everything was going o.k.
> 
> I walked down to her class and even though it was recess, Riley was standing at the teacher's desk w/ a horrible look on her face.  I was still in the hall at this point and she had no idea that I was there.  I was already pretty ticked because he has been told repeatedly that he is not allowed to make the kids stay in from recess.  The second I opened the door, Riley saw me and burst into tears.
> 
> I said "come on" and took her down the hall to the principal and said, "we'll be waiting in your office."  The principal put her arms around Riley and walked her to her office.  She asked Riley why she wasn't at recess with her friends.  After Riley calmed down and told the principal what was wrong, we walked back to class.
> 
> This is what she was upset about:
> The teacher had handed out a worksheet on propper nouns and common nouns.  Riley was confused after he told (not taught, told) them the lesson.  He really is a confusing man.  I think she probably knew it better before he talked than after.  She ended up trying to do the page.  They aren't allowed to ask questions while he teaches.  He didn't let her ask her question after he taught.  So she tries to do the worksheet, totally confused and gets 12 out of 40.  She gets back from music and finds it on her desk which means she has to stay in from recess and redo it.  He still hasn't helped her with her questions, but tells her to redo it.   They are supposed to do the redo and then he calls them to his desk.  She still didn't know what to do so she was just sitting there getting more and more upset and worried.  He makes them rewrite then entire page on notebook paper.  This was a 2 sided type written list of sentences.  The kids were trying to copy it and ending up with 6 pages of handwritten sentences.  They were basically being punished because he had not taught the lesson well enough for them to learn anything.
> 
> He has already been told several times by the principal and the superintendent that he is not allowed to keep them in from recess.  That is their break time and he has his teaching time.  Plus!!!!!  It was her flippin birthday!  What teacher would do that?????
> 
> So we walk back in the room and I look at him and say "it is recess time."  He just says, "well, they have to do their redos."  The principal says "Mr. $%#&@ you've been talked to about this.  The children are supposed to get out and go to recess."  He doesn't say anything.  The principal helps Riley with the page (that she even said was so confusing ) and then walks her up to his desk.  I walked up with them and I said, "Riley goes to recess everyday!  If she has redos, I'll help her with them at home, but when it is time for recess she goes."  He tells me no, that won't work and I freak out!
> 
> I was shaking I was so mad.  I said, "you have been told that you are not allowed to make them do work during recess.  You have your teaching time and they get a break."  He got ugly and told me that he had a class to teach.  I said, "too bad, you are the one that has been told not to keep the kids in from recess and doing it anyway."  I thought that the principal was going to tell me to talk to him later, but she didn't.  She said, "Yes, you've been told not to do this."
> 
> I grabbed Riley's bag and said, "Riley is going home, this is her birthday and she's going to have a great day."  He just looked at me with his big dumb face.
> 
> I took Riley to lunch and then she wanted to go back for her reading class that she has with a different teacher.  Chris and I both took her up and talked to the principal.  She will not be in a room with that man again.  The principal is besider herself.  She does not know what to do.  She knows that if she moves one kid that there are going to be tons more wanting out.  I really think at this point she knows she has to let them out.  She openly said that she feels horrible and she knows the kids in that class are miserable.
> 
> I'm waiting right now to hear from the principal.  I want to have a chance to talk with her before they move Riley.



All I can say is WOW!  this guy needs to be fired and I would be going to the media or newspapers or anyone that would listen if the school was not willing to do something.  they need to remove him from the classroom.  he is doing damage to these children that could stay with them for a lifetime   to you and Riley.  you are such a great mom.  i for sure would have gone off the deep end by now and probably would have been locked up for attacking him.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

If anyone is bored, I updated my Trip Report


----------



## sahm1000

mytwotinks said:


> Here are the dirty details from yesterday
> 
> The only reason I sent Riley to school yesterday was because I knew a mom was going to be sitting in the calssroom to make sure nothing crazy happened.  A little after school started that mom called to tell me that she was at the hospital w/ her neighbor who was having open heart surgery.  So..... I decided to take a treat up to Riley at recess and put it on her desk as a surprise.  I was going to run out to the playground and just make sure that everything was going o.k.
> 
> I walked down to her class and even though it was recess, Riley was standing at the teacher's desk w/ a horrible look on her face.  I was still in the hall at this point and she had no idea that I was there.  I was already pretty ticked because he has been told repeatedly that he is not allowed to make the kids stay in from recess.  The second I opened the door, Riley saw me and burst into tears.
> 
> I said "come on" and took her down the hall to the principal and said, "we'll be waiting in your office."  The principal put her arms around Riley and walked her to her office.  She asked Riley why she wasn't at recess with her friends.  After Riley calmed down and told the principal what was wrong, we walked back to class.
> 
> This is what she was upset about:
> The teacher had handed out a worksheet on propper nouns and common nouns.  Riley was confused after he told (not taught, told) them the lesson.  He really is a confusing man.  I think she probably knew it better before he talked than after.  She ended up trying to do the page.  They aren't allowed to ask questions while he teaches.  He didn't let her ask her question after he taught.  So she tries to do the worksheet, totally confused and gets 12 out of 40.  She gets back from music and finds it on her desk which means she has to stay in from recess and redo it.  He still hasn't helped her with her questions, but tells her to redo it.   They are supposed to do the redo and then he calls them to his desk.  She still didn't know what to do so she was just sitting there getting more and more upset and worried.  He makes them rewrite then entire page on notebook paper.  This was a 2 sided type written list of sentences.  The kids were trying to copy it and ending up with 6 pages of handwritten sentences.  They were basically being punished because he had not taught the lesson well enough for them to learn anything.
> 
> He has already been told several times by the principal and the superintendent that he is not allowed to keep them in from recess.  That is their break time and he has his teaching time.  Plus!!!!!  It was her flippin birthday!  What teacher would do that?????
> 
> So we walk back in the room and I look at him and say "it is recess time."  He just says, "well, they have to do their redos."  The principal says "Mr. $%#&@ you've been talked to about this.  The children are supposed to get out and go to recess."  He doesn't say anything.  The principal helps Riley with the page (that she even said was so confusing ) and then walks her up to his desk.  I walked up with them and I said, "Riley goes to recess everyday!  If she has redos, I'll help her with them at home, but when it is time for recess she goes."  He tells me no, that won't work and I freak out!
> 
> I was shaking I was so mad.  I said, "you have been told that you are not allowed to make them do work during recess.  You have your teaching time and they get a break."  He got ugly and told me that he had a class to teach.  I said, "too bad, you are the one that has been told not to keep the kids in from recess and doing it anyway."  I thought that the principal was going to tell me to talk to him later, but she didn't.  She said, "Yes, you've been told not to do this."
> 
> I grabbed Riley's bag and said, "Riley is going home, this is her birthday and she's going to have a great day."  He just looked at me with his big dumb face.
> 
> I took Riley to lunch and then she wanted to go back for her reading class that she has with a different teacher.  Chris and I both took her up and talked to the principal.  She will not be in a room with that man again.  The principal is besider herself.  She does not know what to do.  She knows that if she moves one kid that there are going to be tons more wanting out.  I really think at this point she knows she has to let them out.  She openly said that she feels horrible and she knows the kids in that class are miserable.
> 
> I'm waiting right now to hear from the principal.  I want to have a chance to talk with her before they move Riley.




I am having a hard time understanding why this teacher has not been removed from the classroom.  As a former teacher who worked in districts with teacher's unions I know how hard that can be but it seems that all of his "chances" have been used up.  The unions do make it hard but not impossible to get rid of a teacher and maybe it takes a while but really, this should not go on.  It does sound like they have put him on an "improvement plan" but that he has not been following it.  If it was my child I would probably contact other parents in the classroom and see if they were having problems (and I'm sure they are) and start calling/emailing school board members and showing up at board meetings and ask to be put on their agenda for this issue.  



Carrie772 said:


> I know exactly what they should do:  Fire him.  Aybody that can't teach grade school should not have been hired in the first place.  You should not have to send her in there with that ticking time bomb!
> 
> There is a letch teacher in 4th grade and Bonnie is going private for one year just to keep away from him.
> 
> No child deserves that.




When you say "letch" do you mean child molester?  I hope not.  We had several in the school system where I attended who have now spent time in jail but before that ruined many students' lives.


----------



## karebear1

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Not sure which camera you have, but not too long ago, my Canon DSLR had the same problem - nothing shows up on the lcd...and it didn't even power on.  I emailed Canon and they told me to clean the contacts on the battery, and the contacts in the battery compartment with an eraser head, and that solved the problem....hopefully, your solution is something simple like that.




Well.... that helped with getting the power to come  on, but not with the LCD screen.

Thanks for the idea!!  Any other ideas out there?


----------



## kpgriffin

I am trying to find a free pattern like the Amy Butler birdie sling pattern found here:

http://www.amybutlerdesign.com/products/patterns_top.php

I saw the pattern in the fabric store but would like to save the 13.00 if possible. I remember that T-beri asked the pattern for her bookbag and then someone posted one after she was completed. I can't find it in the posts. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

BTW, I bought some really cute monster fabric today. I hope to make a couple of outfits this weekend and post on Monday. 

Thanks, Kim


----------



## mrsmiller

Denise: 

Do you have a Board of Ed, what about a parent coordinator or a parent advocacy office?What about your school district? 

when my son was in elementary school I had an incident with the school; it was not as severe as the one you are going thru but what I did, in NY you have as a parent the right to call the city to complain about the school (you dial 311) and the city will issue a formal complain to the school system you get a complain number after I called the city I went to board of Ed with the complain number and asked to see a parent advocacy officer,(not PTA )

after I did that....Then  I WENT  TO THE SCHOOL PRINCIPAL WITH THE COMPLAIN, I TOLD HER IF ISSUES WERE HAPPENING IN THE SCHOOL AND SHE WAS NOT ADDRESSING THEM I WAS NOT GOING TO DEAL WITH HER, AND I TOLD HER THAT MY NEXT STEP WAS GOING TO THE MEDIA...SHE WAS SO UPSET THAT I WENT OVER HER HEAD FIRST WITHOUT SPEAKING TO HER FIRST "ABOUT THE ISSUE"  but never, ever I had another problem with the school, when my son got accepted in the new school I went to the school and spoke to the principal, and the funny thing is that he knew about the "incident" I told him I mean business, my child well being and education is too important to me, He gave me a hug and told me that he wished that more parents will do the same,   as of now I like the school and the teachers but I do keep my eyes open, as you never know...


I know that each state is different with different regulations but check with your department of education, you might be able to make a formal complain and if I were you I will not "be waiting for the principal" since the beginning 
she was aware of this issue , and by what I read this is not the first time that they have complains about the teacher, her job as a principal is also to ensure that everything run smoothly in the school and that each and every child gets the best education, I send my child to school to learn not to be traumatize by an unfit teacher...Please demand that your child is transfer to another classroom , if the principal tells you that if she moves your child what about the other children , just remind her that that is not your problem it is hers, you want your child remove from that situation as it could get worse....


    


BTW belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY RILEY!!!!


----------



## princessmom29

mom2faith said:


> I have tried to scroll back through pages to get caught up and I think I have the jist of what is going on, but why can't they just let him go?  If there are parents complaining and he is not following direct orders from the proncipal, why is he not the one going home?  Permanently.
> 
> I am assuming our school systems are different, but not following a direct order should not be OK no matter where you are.
> 
> Just curious.....
> 
> _Editted to add - it is also not OK for him to treat children like this.  However, because of some "bad apples" I understand why some principles are reluctant to believe the kids.  Inthis case however, not only is there more than one complaint, the teacher is also ignoring a direct order.  There should be no question as to what needs to be done. Anyway, just wanted to clarify, that I support you 100% and please keep us posted._


The guy is apparently a complete wretch of a person and should not be around children. In our system it takes a lot to get rid of someone like this once they have tenure. There has to be a 2 year history of unsatisfactory performance reviews followed by a year of an "improvment plan" before the school board will even look at a dismissal for poor teaching. The only way to get rid of someone like that quickly is to prove that they did not show up and did not call or placed children in immediate physical danger. I think they will consider clear cut cases of verbal abuse too, but the evidence would have to be really strong. most principals just make these teacher;s lives difficult enough that they get the hint and quit.


sahm1000 said:


> I am having a hard time understanding why this teacher has not been removed from the classroom.  As a former teacher who worked in districts with teacher's unions I know how hard that can be but it seems that all of his "chances" have been used up.  The unions do make it hard but not impossible to get rid of a teacher and maybe it takes a while but really, this should not go on.  It does sound like they have put him on an "improvement plan" but that he has not been following it.  If it was my child I would probably contact other parents in the classroom and see if they were having problems (and I'm sure they are) and start calling/emailing school board members and showing up at board meetings and ask to be put on their agenda for this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you say "letch" do you mean child molester?  I hope not.  We had several in the school system where I attended who have now spent time in jail but before that ruined many students' lives.



I will be the first to admit that not everything teacher's unions do is a great idea. They are great when teachers are falsely accused which happened to a colleague last year. A child accused him of excessive force when her had to restrain her to keep her from hurting another student. He had 4 adult witnesses who said they witnessed the incident and the child was lying and we had the incident on video from the school survailence system. The civil suit  still went to court and his legal fees would have been tens of thousands without a union attorney. Sorry, I konw it is not realvant to this situation, but just a little aside as to the ONLY reason I pay union dues.


----------



## eeyore3847

Do you think this is too girly for my son... My husband says yes and now I am sad he will not get to wear it... now what do I do with it.. ok what do you all think!









Lori


----------



## my*2*angels

Oh my goodness Denise!   for you and Rylie!  Poor baby!  You have more restraint than I do, I would have smacked that man!  Good for you for getting her out of there!  He should be fired!!!!!!!immediately!


----------



## my*2*angels

Okay, so I can't quote everything, but I will try to remember some stuff!

YAY MORGAN!!!  Way to go!!!

LOVE the capes!!!  I will be making one soon as Sydni wants to be SUPERGIRL for halloween!!!!!

Lori, great outfits as usual, but I LOVE that Charlie Brown outfit!!!!

and as far as the overalls, PLEASE DONT BE MAD AT ME, but I do think they look a little girly!!!  But I have to say, the only thing that looks girly to me is the polka dot fabric on the bib.  Is there any way to take that off?  Then I don't think they would look girly at all! SORRY JMHO!!!


----------



## Adi12982

eeyore3847 said:


> Do you think this is too girly for my son... My husband says yes and now I am sad he will not get to wear it... now what do I do with it.. ok what do you all think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



My DH says it is.  (exact conversation: Me: Do you think this is too girly? DH: For a boy? Me: yes DH: Yea, Definately).  BUT this is coming from the guy who as a child with chicken pox refused to let him mom put calamine lotion, b/c it was pink and the Dr. clearly didn't know he was prescribing this for a boy  

Anyhow, I think it is the polka dots behind dumbo, without that I don't think it will look "girly"


----------



## my*2*angels

STEPH- I LOVE the snow white dress!!  I think it looks great on Megan!!!!!

I forgot who posted the Jane Banks dress, but it is ADORABLE!


----------



## jham

my*2*angels said:


> LOVE the capes!!!  I will be making one soon as Sydni wants to be SUPERGIRL for halloween!!!!!



Thanks for noticing!  I was starting to feel invisible  (hey, it's been a rough couple of days!)


----------



## eeyore3847

Adi12982 said:


> My DH says it is.  (exact conversation: Me: Do you think this is too girly? DH: For a boy? Me: yes DH: Yea, Definately).  BUT this is coming from the guy who as a child with chicken pox refused to let him mom put calamine lotion, b/c it was pink and the Dr. clearly didn't know he was prescribing this for a boy
> 
> Anyhow, I think it is the polka dots behind dumbo, without that I don't think it will look "girly"




 i was afraid of that! ok, guess he will not be wearing it on the trip!


----------



## eeyore3847

jham said:


> I was starting to feel invisible




that is how I feel sometimes around here


----------



## my*2*angels

jham said:


> Thanks for noticing!  I was starting to feel invisible  (hey, it's been a rough couple of days!)



I am sorry you have had a bad time!!!!   Hope things are better!  So did you make your own pattern?  I like the way they go together at the neck!  Any info would be great!  Sydni is already bugging me about her costume!  She can't wait!


----------



## my*2*angels

eeyore3847 said:


> that is how I feel sometimes around here



Me too!  I think there are just so many of us now, it is hard to keep up with everything!  I know I have a hard time, I am just not on the computer enough to keep up with everything.  I do lurk and look alot, just don't always have time to comment on everything!


----------



## my*2*angels

eeyore3847 said:


> i was afraid of that! ok, guess he will not be wearing it on the trip!



Can you not cut away the polka dot fabric?  Just didn't know if maybe that was possible!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

eeyore3847 said:


> Do you think this is too girly for my son... My husband says yes and now I am sad he will not get to wear it... now what do I do with it.. ok what do you all think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


I think it would be ok, except for the polka dots and maybe instead of the Mama elephant how about putting the crow on the front.


----------



## eeyore3847

my*2*angels said:


> Can you not cut away the polka dot fabric?  Just didn't know if maybe that was possible!


nope they are on and are not coming off.



Tinka_Belle said:


> I think it would be ok, except for the polka dots and maybe instead of the Mama elephant how about putting the crow on the front.



yeah, I thik I have to just start all the way over. and then just get these a new home.


----------



## mommyof3princess

mytwotinks said:


> Here are the dirty details from yesterday


 That is wrong for so many reasons. What a horrible man/teacher. Part of being a teacher is wanting to teach and wanting the chrildern to learn. I don't understand if you don't like your job mr find a desk job or learn to say welcome to walmart. Maybe he should have to write the sentences till his darn hand turns purple. I am so sorry the poor dear and yourself had to go through that. She is very lucky to have such a caring parent like you looking out for her.   



jham said:


> Okay, here are the photos I didn't get posted earlier.  Here is a reversible superhero cape I made for Luke's friend's birthday.  I CASEd some that were being sold at the last boutique we were in only I sort of changed the shape of mine.  I like mine better  Now Luke wants one but can't decide which superheros.  They had a cute Incredibles one at the boutique.


I really like the capes there isn't alot you can make for boys. I have a 2 year old nephew and the only things I have made him was shorts shirts and blankets. That look neat. That is a great birthday shirt. And I love twirl skirts every girl should have one.


----------



## Adi12982

eeyore3847 said:


> i was afraid of that! ok, guess he will not be wearing it on the trip!



Is there any way to cut away the polka dots??  I think if that is gone, it's great for a boy.



eeyore3847 said:


> that is how I feel sometimes around here





jham said:


> Thanks for noticing!  I was starting to feel invisible  (hey, it's been a rough couple of days!)



Oh I feel you guys!  Sorry you feel like that too.  I think it is b/c the thread moves so fast (at least I hope). . . though I often feel it's b/c I don't have any kiddos (yet). . . esp after I was gone for w while to take the bar, and I said hi to all, and where I had been, but I didn't any welcome back like I was hoping for. . .  but I'll stick with it's size/how fast it moves. . . but it's ok, I'm/we're still here   

jham: hope your day is better tomorrow than it has been for the last few days


----------



## karebear1

Sounds like our Jhammie needs hugs everyone!!!Make sure you send her one! 

Ask.... and you shall receive!       

Love you Jhams!!


----------



## my*2*angels

eeyore3847 said:


> nope they are on and are not coming off.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I thik I have to just start all the way over. and then just get these a new home.



Well, that stinks, but somebody is gonna love these overalls!!  When we went to Disney last November I hunted everywhere for something with Dumbo on it!!!


----------



## eeyore3847

my*2*angels said:


> Well, that stinks, but somebody is gonna love these overalls!!  When we went to Disney last November I hunted everywhere for something with Dumbo on it!!!



Guess I'll take some pics by itself and let it go.. waaaahhhhh I did a lot of time on it too... it is hard to start over....

Lori


----------



## MouseTriper

Hi My Friends....I wanted to let you all know that I did go see my best friend today who is dying from cancer.  I am so THANKFUL that I went..so very, very thankful.  It was very hard emotionally but Peggy was so glad I was there.  They had been limiting people's visits to ten minutes but she didn't want me to go. I was there in her room for almost 2 hours.  Yes, I cried and cried and so did she but she held my hand and told me it was okay.  She has always been more concerned about how I was doing than with herself.  She is older than me and has told me nurmerous times since she has been sick that I am the daughter she never had.  She said she would have been honored to be my Mother which of course got me crying again.  She cried and told me that she loved my letter that I sent her and that it meant the world to her.  That made me feel so good too.  She also gave me one of her favorite things and told me that it reminded her of me and that she wanted me to have it.  I will cherish it always.

It had only been a few weeks since I had actually seen her, though we had spoke on the phone.  However, in those short weeks, her body had changed drastically.  It was hard to see her so frail and thin, and of course it is devastating to see how much pain she is in.  She looked so tired and worn out and I kept telling her I would let her get some rest but she did not want me to go.  So again, I am so THANKFUL that I went and spent this time with her.  I love her dearly and will miss her so much!

One of her favorite books was "Marley and Me" (about a dog) and that is because they have always had dogs.  They never had children.  About a month ago I went to the movies with her and her husband and we talked about seeing "Marley and Me" the movie.  It is coming out around Christmas time and so Peggy made me promise I would go see it in her honor and have an icee and popcorn for her.  It made me laugh....but you know I will be there!!!  Absolutely!!!

Her husband said he wanted to talk to me before I left as he wanted to ask me to do something.  Turns out he wants me to help him create a slideshow of pictures and music to show at Peggy's funeral.  I hope to create a beautiful one in honor of Peggy.  I don't think she has much time left here but as she said to me with tears, "don't worry Bethie...I will see you again"!!!

And I believe her!!!  

Anyway, I just wanted to thank all of you again for the kind words and prayers.  You guys are all so sweet on here!!!  Hugs to all of you!!!


----------



## eeyore3847

MouseTriper said:


> Hi My Friends....I wanted to let you all know that I did go see my best friend today who is dying from cancer.  I am so THANKFUL that I went..so very, very thankful.  It was very hard emotionally but Peggy was so glad I was there.  They had been limiting people's visits to ten minutes but she didn't want me to go. I was there in her room for almost 2 hours.  Yes, I cried and cried and so did she but she held my hand and told me it was okay.  She has always been more concerned about how I was doing than with herself.  She is older than me and has told me nurmerous times since she has been sick that I am the daughter she never had.  She said she would have been honored to be my Mother which of course got me crying again.  She cried and told me that she loved my letter that I sent her and that it meant the world to her.  That made me feel so good too.  She also gave me one of her favorite things and told me that it reminded her of me and that she wanted me to have it.  I will cherish it always.
> 
> It had only been a few weeks since I had actually seen her, though we had spoke on the phone.  However, in those short weeks, her body had changed drastically.  It was hard to see her so frail and thin, and of course it is devastating to see how much pain she is in.  She looked so tired and worn out and I kept telling her I would let her get some rest but she did not want me to go.  So again, I am so THANKFUL that I went and spent this time with her.  I love her dearly and will miss her so much!
> 
> One of her favorite books was "Marley and Me" (about a dog) and that is because they have always had dogs.  They never had children.  About a month ago I went to the movies with her and her husband and we talked about seeing "Marley and Me" the movie.  It is coming out around Christmas time and so Peggy made me promise I would go see it in her honor and have an icee and popcorn for her.  It made me laugh....but you know I will be there!!!  Absolutely!!!
> 
> Her husband said he wanted to talk to me before I left as he wanted to ask me to do something.  Turns out he wants me to help him create a slideshow of pictures and music to show at Peggy's funeral.  I hope to create a beautiful one in honor of Peggy.  I don't think she has much time left here but as she said to me with tears, "don't worry Bethie...I will see you again"!!!
> 
> And I believe her!!!
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to thank all of you again for the kind words and prayers.  You guys are all so sweet on here!!!  Hugs to all of you!!!




  you need a hug. and I am so sorry and I am sure the slideshow will be fantastic with lots of love put into it.


----------



## MouseTriper

minnie2 said:


> I can't even imagine what you are going through.  Personally I would just be you.  I wouldn't try to totally keep it together she knows you.  She needs to know you are grieving even though you sent her a letter.  Sadly grieving is the worst part of life.  You are a wonderful friend to go and help.  Cherish ever moment you have with her.
> 
> We are here when you need us!


Thank you so much!!!  I did cherish every second today.  She saw me cry and knew I was already grieving for her.  Bless her heart, she was more worried about me.  She has always been such a caring friend.  I sure am going to miss her.



Stephres said:


> Meet in Michigan in February?


  I love Michigan....I would do that meet!!!   



100AcrePrincess said:


> I would be falling apart too.  I'll be praying for both of you.


 Thank you!!!  I fell apart, we both did but I am just so glad I went today!!!



teresajoy said:


> Well, Arminda was just telling me yesterday that she thinks Jacob and Megan would love to come and play in the snow and go tubing with her!


  Taylor would!!!!  LOL



Stephres said:


> It is true the kids have never seen snow and would love to go tubing with your kids. I will have to save up for next year I think! What time is the best time to go for snow? And I can I stay huddled by the fireplace drinking cocoa? You do have a fireplace, don't you?


  We get snow here!!  We have a fireplace here, actually two!!!  LOL.  I even know how to make cocoa WITH little marshmellows!!! Hahahaha. 



mytwotinks said:


> Here are the dirty details from yesterday
> 
> The only reason I sent Riley to school yesterday was because I knew a mom was going to be sitting in the calssroom to make sure nothing crazy happened.  A little after school started that mom called to tell me that she was at the hospital w/ her neighbor who was having open heart surgery.  So..... I decided to take a treat up to Riley at recess and put it on her desk as a surprise.  I was going to run out to the playground and just make sure that everything was going o.k.
> 
> I walked down to her class and even though it was recess, Riley was standing at the teacher's desk w/ a horrible look on her face.  I was still in the hall at this point and she had no idea that I was there.  I was already pretty ticked because he has been told repeatedly that he is not allowed to make the kids stay in from recess.  The second I opened the door, Riley saw me and burst into tears. I'm waiting right now to hear from the principal.  I want to have a chance to talk with her before they move Riley.


Oh Denise, I am so glad you went there when you did.  I am sure Riley was so relived to see you at that exact moment.  Your poor little girl, that teacher just needs to be fired and fast!!!  I am so glad she is not going to have to suffer in his class anymore!!!  She suffers enough with all her medical stuff.  I am praying for all of you!!!



disneylovinfamily said:


> Beth!  I am dealing with two of my members in my moms club that I am presdient of that have cancer and one of which is terminal.  It is a very emotinal journey.  Your friend will understand your sadness and will appreciate you just being there.  I hope all went well.


  Awww, it is so hard, itsn't it?  I am so sorry to hear about your two friends.  That is one of my biggest fears, dying and not being here for my children.  I will be praying for you and your friends!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

eeyore3847 said:


> you need a hug. and I am so sorry and I am sure the slideshow will be fantastic with lots of love put into it.



Thank you.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Oh Beth, that is sweet and touching. I'm glad that you went to see her. That will give you a special memory of her.


----------



## disneymommieof2

Well I'm All teary eyed now!! 
I'm so glad you got to spend so much time with your friend Beth!! 

 To everyone who needs one tonight!! 

Jeanne- my ds would totally love a double sided cape!! Great Idea!! It turned out so cute too!!

Lori- All the Non disney outfits were just as lovely as the Disney ones! So sorry about Nicholas not getting to wear the dumbo overalls they are so cute! I agree with the others, I think it's the polka dots. Could you maybe take a fabric marker to make them a more masculine color? Or Turn them into Balloons with puffy paint? I think Balloons are circusy- Right?


----------



## dezimber

I lurk here to admire all of the creations that have been made by all of you talented sewers.  All the while I have been wishing I could sew something that won't fall apart after the first washing and minus the zigzigs that appeared dispite the fact that the machine was set to a straight stitch. I have been inspired to try to make something for my upcoming trip.  I got some Minnie Dot fabric at Joann's.  I like the kids dresses but being plus sized and 40 I doubt I can pull off a twirl skirt unless I was going to be clogging(which I never got past beginner)...lol. So, I was thinking that a frilly apron that I can wear over my regular clothes would be an option.  This is the pattern I got.  http://www.butterick.com/item/B4838.htm?search=apron&page=1
What do you think?

OT side note: I registered on the Big Give Board and got an email that my account was activated but I am not able to log in.  Any ideas what is happening?


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Ok if you guys like cats and funny pictures you have to check out this site. It is too funny. www.icanhascheezburger.com.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Stephres said:


>



Steph that turned out great!  How is it that she gets cuter everyday!!!



MouseTriper said:


> One of my very best friends is dying of cancer and is at home with hospice care right now.  She has asked for help so that her husband can rest some during the day as he is now playing Dr. to her and administering her pain medication and all that.  I am going over tomorrow afternoon and I am scared I am just gonna be an emotional wreck.  I do not deal well with death and I get all choked up.  I wrote her a seven page letter telling her how much she means to me because I could not get the words out in person.  She called me last night and sang Happy Birthday to me and told me she read my letter and cried.  I am committed to going over to help but I have to admit I am now scared.  I do not want to upset either one of them, I want to be of help.  It is just so sad and hard for everyone.  My heart aches for her and her husband.  I wish I was a stronger person, I hate that about myself.  So....any suggestions on how to hold it together and be brave for my friend?




My heart breaks for you!  I can not imagine what you are going thru!!! 



charlinn said:


>



This is so cute.  I am debating if I want to make something for the fall festival this Sunday...I am already behind on my sewing!  Why not add something else to the mix! 



eeyore3847 said:


>



Lori - they all look great!!!



teresajoy said:


> First of all, I think you should all change the Disboutique meet to Michgan! Then, I could go!



WAIT!  If we have it around Thanksgiving then I could slip over from Ohio!  Just an update...FIL called...he is getting *married* the Saturday after Thanksgiving.   DH does not know how to react to this one!!!!  It is pretty out there that she must be after his SS!!!  UGH!  



livndisney said:


> Ok, I just have to share.
> 
> 6 months ago, Morgan could not read. She did not like to read. She cried and got really frustrated. Fast forward to today. We just went to a book sale at the Library. I had to DRAG her away! We bought almost 40 books!!!!!!!!! She was asking if she could start reading in the car. We had to make 2 trips to the car just to carry all of them. We bought a bunch of Magic School House and Magic School Bus books for .25 each. I had to "make" her eat lunch when we got home, she wanted to keep on reading!!!!!!!



     GREAT!!! How exciting!!!!



mommyof3princess said:


> I am sitting here in tears at all the support of my fellow disers. You never seem to amaze me in your kindness. Her name is Chloe she is tall and slender wears a size 7/8 I need to find out her shoe size. I know she doesn't mind used clothes. She loves tinkerbell and hannah montana. She is a girly type girl when se can be. She only has so much to work with. She is sweet and kind very respectful. Sometimes shy and quiet. And the type of little girl you want your daughter to have. I know anything you all do for her she would be so greatful. Thank you so much anything else you need answers to please pm me.
> Melissa




I'm sendiing you a pm.


Denise- I hope Riley was able to salvage some of her birthday!  I am so sorry for all of this!  How stressful!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

MouseTriper said:


> Hi My Friends....I wanted to let you all know that I did go see my best friend today who is dying from cancer.  I am so THANKFUL that I went..so very, very thankful.  It was very hard emotionally but Peggy was so glad I was there.  They had been limiting people's visits to ten minutes but she didn't want me to go. I was there in her room for almost 2 hours.  Yes, I cried and cried and so did she but she held my hand and told me it was okay.  She has always been more concerned about how I was doing than with herself.  She is older than me and has told me nurmerous times since she has been sick that I am the daughter she never had.  She said she would have been honored to be my Mother which of course got me crying again.  She cried and told me that she loved my letter that I sent her and that it meant the world to her.  That made me feel so good too.  She also gave me one of her favorite things and told me that it reminded her of me and that she wanted me to have it.  I will cherish it always.
> 
> It had only been a few weeks since I had actually seen her, though we had spoke on the phone.  However, in those short weeks, her body had changed drastically.  It was hard to see her so frail and thin, and of course it is devastating to see how much pain she is in.  She looked so tired and worn out and I kept telling her I would let her get some rest but she did not want me to go.  So again, I am so THANKFUL that I went and spent this time with her.  I love her dearly and will miss her so much!
> 
> One of her favorite books was "Marley and Me" (about a dog) and that is because they have always had dogs.  They never had children.  About a month ago I went to the movies with her and her husband and we talked about seeing "Marley and Me" the movie.  It is coming out around Christmas time and so Peggy made me promise I would go see it in her honor and have an icee and popcorn for her.  It made me laugh....but you know I will be there!!!  Absolutely!!!
> 
> Her husband said he wanted to talk to me before I left as he wanted to ask me to do something.  Turns out he wants me to help him create a slideshow of pictures and music to show at Peggy's funeral.  I hope to create a beautiful one in honor of Peggy.  I don't think she has much time left here but as she said to me with tears, "don't worry Bethie...I will see you again"!!!
> 
> And I believe her!!!
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to thank all of you again for the kind words and prayers.  You guys are all so sweet on here!!!  Hugs to all of you!!!



  I am so glad to hear how your visit went but man you know how to make a girl cry at 6:30 in the morning.  YOu are such a great afriend and Peggy just sounds amazing.  I will be praying for her and her husband and of course you.


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

kpgriffin said:


> I am trying to find a free pattern like the Amy Butler birdie sling pattern found here:
> 
> http://www.amybutlerdesign.com/products/patterns_top.php
> 
> I saw the pattern in the fabric store but would like to save the 13.00 if possible. I remember that T-beri asked the pattern for her bookbag and then someone posted one after she was completed. I can't find it in the posts.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> BTW, I bought some really cute monster fabric today. I hope to make a couple of outfits this weekend and post on Monday.
> 
> Thanks, Kim


I don't know if this is what you want, but I posted this one earlier http://www.jcarolinecreative.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Store_Code=JC&Screen=HOBO_BAG


jham said:


> Okay, here are the photos I didn't get posted earlier. Here is a reversible superhero cape I made for Luke's friend's birthday. I CASEd some that were being sold at the last boutique we were in only I sort of changed the shape of mine. I like mine better  Now Luke wants one but can't decide which superheros. They had a cute Incredibles one at the boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's Luke's birthday shirt I slaved over for hours--seriously! I picked out the image, typed in my text, resized, colored, moved it around, did the back, got everything perfect, went to put it in the cart and the stupid zazzle system went down.  about 3 or 4 times. I had to go back on a totally different day to get it to work. It really did take as long as making a shirt myself. But shipping was super quick!
> 
> front:
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last but not least I CASEd myself, and the skirt I made for Karlyn, for Lily. Actually I cut all the squares out at the same time. Now I just need to make her top for it.


Very cute capes Jeanne!
Happy Birthday Luke!
I liked the look of the skirt you did for Karlyn, so I am making these for the Big Give Quads. Talk about alot of squares! I was going to add all the cute details that you did, but I just don't think that I would have the time to do this times four!  Mine will be a CAB job!


----------



## my*2*angels

MouseTriper said:


> Hi My Friends....I wanted to let you all know that I did go see my best friend today who is dying from cancer.  I am so THANKFUL that I went..so very, very thankful.  It was very hard emotionally but Peggy was so glad I was there.  They had been limiting people's visits to ten minutes but she didn't want me to go. I was there in her room for almost 2 hours.  Yes, I cried and cried and so did she but she held my hand and told me it was okay.  She has always been more concerned about how I was doing than with herself.  She is older than me and has told me nurmerous times since she has been sick that I am the daughter she never had.  She said she would have been honored to be my Mother which of course got me crying again.  She cried and told me that she loved my letter that I sent her and that it meant the world to her.  That made me feel so good too.  She also gave me one of her favorite things and told me that it reminded her of me and that she wanted me to have it.  I will cherish it always.
> 
> It had only been a few weeks since I had actually seen her, though we had spoke on the phone.  However, in those short weeks, her body had changed drastically.  It was hard to see her so frail and thin, and of course it is devastating to see how much pain she is in.  She looked so tired and worn out and I kept telling her I would let her get some rest but she did not want me to go.  So again, I am so THANKFUL that I went and spent this time with her.  I love her dearly and will miss her so much!
> 
> One of her favorite books was "Marley and Me" (about a dog) and that is because they have always had dogs.  They never had children.  About a month ago I went to the movies with her and her husband and we talked about seeing "Marley and Me" the movie.  It is coming out around Christmas time and so Peggy made me promise I would go see it in her honor and have an icee and popcorn for her.  It made me laugh....but you know I will be there!!!  Absolutely!!!
> 
> Her husband said he wanted to talk to me before I left as he wanted to ask me to do something.  Turns out he wants me to help him create a slideshow of pictures and music to show at Peggy's funeral.  I hope to create a beautiful one in honor of Peggy.  I don't think she has much time left here but as she said to me with tears, "don't worry Bethie...I will see you again"!!!
> 
> And I believe her!!!
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to thank all of you again for the kind words and prayers.  You guys are all so sweet on here!!!  Hugs to all of you!!!



So glad you got to spend time with her!  I will be praying for her, her DH and you!


----------



## minnie2

mrsmiller said:


> Denise:
> 
> Do you have a Board of Ed, what about a parent coordinator or a parent advocacy office?What about your school district?
> 
> when my son was in elementary school I had an incident with the school; it was not as severe as the one you are going thru but what I did, in NY you have as a parent the right to call the city to complain about the school (you dial 311) and the city will issue a formal complain to the school system you get a complain number after I called the city I went to board of Ed with the complain number and asked to see a parent advocacy officer,(not PTA )
> 
> after I did that....Then  I WENT  TO THE SCHOOL PRINCIPAL WITH THE COMPLAIN, I TOLD HER IF ISSUES WERE HAPPENING IN THE SCHOOL AND SHE WAS NOT ADDRESSING THEM I WAS NOT GOING TO DEAL WITH HER, AND I TOLD HER THAT MY NEXT STEP WAS GOING TO THE MEDIA...SHE WAS SO UPSET THAT I WENT OVER HER HEAD FIRST WITHOUT SPEAKING TO HER FIRST "ABOUT THE ISSUE"  but never, ever I had another problem with the school, when my son got accepted in the new school I went to the school and spoke to the principal, and the funny thing is that he knew about the "incident" I told him I mean business, my child well being and education is too important to me, He gave me a hug and told me that he wished that more parents will do the same,   as of now I like the school and the teachers but I do keep my eyes open, as you never know...
> 
> 
> I know that each state is different with different regulations but check with your department of education, you might be able to make a formal complain and if I were you I will not "be waiting for the principal" since the beginning
> she was aware of this issue , and by what I read this is not the first time that they have complains about the teacher, her job as a principal is also to ensure that everything run smoothly in the school and that each and every child gets the best education, I send my child to school to learn not to be traumatize by an unfit teacher...Please demand that your child is transfer to another classroom , if the principal tells you that if she moves your child what about the other children , just remind her that that is not your problem it is hers, you want your child remove from that situation as it could get worse....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY RILEY!!!!


Good ideas for the school!  i may need to use some of those!


Adi12982 said:


> My DH says it is.  (exact conversation: Me: Do you think this is too girly? DH: For a boy? Me: yes DH: Yea, Definately).  BUT this is coming from the guy who as a child with chicken pox refused to let him mom put calamine lotion, b/c it was pink and the Dr. clearly didn't know he was prescribing this for a boy
> 
> Anyhow, I think it is the polka dots behind dumbo, without that I don't think it will look "girly"


OMG that would so be Kyle with the pink lotion!   George has this really great pink and blue polo shirt that Kyle insists the girl workers must have put it in the boy section to trick the boys!   He is obsessed with the thouht of him wearing or any boy wearing a girly thing.  Not sure where he got it from because everyone in the family told him for example that boys can wear pink.  There is NO telling him any different.  He also insists any boy that wears an earring in a girl and had no issue going up to my girlfriends and her DH asking him if he was a girl because he had an earin   Thankfully they thought it was funny but I was mortified!  


MouseTriper said:


> Hi My Friends....I wanted to let you all know that I did go see my best friend today who is dying from cancer.  I am so THANKFUL that I went..so very, very thankful.  It was very hard emotionally but Peggy was so glad I was there.  They had been limiting people's visits to ten minutes but she didn't want me to go. I was there in her room for almost 2 hours.  Yes, I cried and cried and so did she but she held my hand and told me it was okay.  She has always been more concerned about how I was doing than with herself.  She is older than me and has told me nurmerous times since she has been sick that I am the daughter she never had.  She said she would have been honored to be my Mother which of course got me crying again.  She cried and told me that she loved my letter that I sent her and that it meant the world to her.  That made me feel so good too.  She also gave me one of her favorite things and told me that it reminded her of me and that she wanted me to have it.  I will cherish it always.
> 
> It had only been a few weeks since I had actually seen her, though we had spoke on the phone.  However, in those short weeks, her body had changed drastically.  It was hard to see her so frail and thin, and of course it is devastating to see how much pain she is in.  She looked so tired and worn out and I kept telling her I would let her get some rest but she did not want me to go.  So again, I am so THANKFUL that I went and spent this time with her.  I love her dearly and will miss her so much!
> 
> One of her favorite books was "Marley and Me" (about a dog) and that is because they have always had dogs.  They never had children.  About a month ago I went to the movies with her and her husband and we talked about seeing "Marley and Me" the movie.  It is coming out around Christmas time and so Peggy made me promise I would go see it in her honor and have an icee and popcorn for her.  It made me laugh....but you know I will be there!!!  Absolutely!!!
> 
> Her husband said he wanted to talk to me before I left as he wanted to ask me to do something.  Turns out he wants me to help him create a slideshow of pictures and music to show at Peggy's funeral.  I hope to create a beautiful one in honor of Peggy.  I don't think she has much time left here but as she said to me with tears, "don't worry Bethie...I will see you again"!!!
> 
> And I believe her!!!
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to thank all of you again for the kind words and prayers.  You guys are all so sweet on here!!!  Hugs to all of you!!!


I am so glad you went!  I know it meant the world to her and one day you will be able to look back on those few hours and cherish them with out crying. 

JHam-  Love the skirt!  I have been itching to make a new one but Nikki has been such a pain in the butt lately UGH!  '
The cape is great too !  And the shirt!  

I feel left out too sometimes on the board but like some one said i think it just moves so fast that if we don't get quoted right after posting sometimes the original post gets lost in the shuffle.  

Infact I know there is some one I wanted to comment on but I can't remember.  



 Oh the Dumbo outfit. Personally I would let him wear it but make sure he had a VERY boy shirt on that might make it look more boyish....


----------



## mom2faith

eeyore3847 said:


> Do you think this is too girly for my son... My husband says yes and now I am sad he will not get to wear it... now what do I do with it.. ok what do you all think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori





eeyore3847 said:


> Guess I'll take some pics by itself and let it go.. waaaahhhhh I did a lot of time on it too... it is hard to start over....
> 
> Lori



What size are these?  I have a Dumbo loving neice who would adore these!!  But your son looks smaller than her - she is a 4/5.

Amy


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

jham said:


> Okay, here are the photos I didn't get posted earlier.  Here is a reversible superhero cape I made for Luke's friend's birthday.  I CASEd some that were being sold at the last boutique we were in only I sort of changed the shape of mine.  I like mine better  Now Luke wants one but can't decide which superheros.  They had a cute Incredibles one at the boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's Luke's birthday shirt I slaved over for hours--seriously!  I picked out the image, typed in my text, resized, colored, moved it around, did the back, got everything perfect, went to put it in the cart and the stupid zazzle system went down.  about 3 or 4 times.  I had to go back on a totally different day to get it to work.  It really did take as long as making a shirt myself.  But shipping was super quick!
> 
> front:



I love the cape.  What did you use for the clasp area...velcro?  Patrick has been wanting a new cape...we can't find his first one I made...actually the very first thing I ever sewed!  But I made it with ties...he has a hard time with that.

The shirt is so cute. And I love the skirt!!!


----------



## revrob

MouseTriper said:


> Hi My Friends....I wanted to let you all know that I did go see my best friend today who is dying from cancer.  I am so THANKFUL that I went..so very, very thankful.  It was very hard emotionally but Peggy was so glad I was there.  They had been limiting people's visits to ten minutes but she didn't want me to go. I was there in her room for almost 2 hours.  Yes, I cried and cried and so did she but she held my hand and told me it was okay.  She has always been more concerned about how I was doing than with herself.  She is older than me and has told me nurmerous times since she has been sick that I am the daughter she never had.  She said she would have been honored to be my Mother which of course got me crying again.  She cried and told me that she loved my letter that I sent her and that it meant the world to her.  That made me feel so good too.  She also gave me one of her favorite things and told me that it reminded her of me and that she wanted me to have it.  I will cherish it always.
> 
> It had only been a few weeks since I had actually seen her, though we had spoke on the phone.  However, in those short weeks, her body had changed drastically.  It was hard to see her so frail and thin, and of course it is devastating to see how much pain she is in.  She looked so tired and worn out and I kept telling her I would let her get some rest but she did not want me to go.  So again, I am so THANKFUL that I went and spent this time with her.  I love her dearly and will miss her so much!
> 
> One of her favorite books was "Marley and Me" (about a dog) and that is because they have always had dogs.  They never had children.  About a month ago I went to the movies with her and her husband and we talked about seeing "Marley and Me" the movie.  It is coming out around Christmas time and so Peggy made me promise I would go see it in her honor and have an icee and popcorn for her.  It made me laugh....but you know I will be there!!!  Absolutely!!!
> 
> Her husband said he wanted to talk to me before I left as he wanted to ask me to do something.  Turns out he wants me to help him create a slideshow of pictures and music to show at Peggy's funeral.  I hope to create a beautiful one in honor of Peggy.  I don't think she has much time left here but as she said to me with tears, "don't worry Bethie...I will see you again"!!!
> 
> And I believe her!!!
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to thank all of you again for the kind words and prayers.  You guys are all so sweet on here!!!  Hugs to all of you!!!



I'm glad you had a nice visit.  I know it had to be very, very difficult.  But, you'll have that memory forever.  You'll always be glad you visited.  AND, it's great that you'll be able to participate in the service - that will give you a great way to show your love for her.  Big hugs! 



jham said:


> Okay, here are the photos I didn't get posted earlier.  Here is a reversible superhero cape I made for Luke's friend's birthday.  I CASEd some that were being sold at the last boutique we were in only I sort of changed the shape of mine.  I like mine better  Now Luke wants one but can't decide which superheros.  They had a cute Incredibles one at the boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's Luke's birthday shirt I slaved over for hours--seriously!  I picked out the image, typed in my text, resized, colored, moved it around, did the back, got everything perfect, went to put it in the cart and the stupid zazzle system went down.  about 3 or 4 times.  I had to go back on a totally different day to get it to work.  It really did take as long as making a shirt myself.  But shipping was super quick!
> 
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last but not least I CASEd myself, and the skirt I made for Karlyn, for Lily.  Actually I cut all the squares out at the same time.  Now I just need to make her top for it.



I have to say that I think the cape is genius!  I looked at it several times thinking, "GOSH!  Why didn't I think of that when my DS was younger?  He would haved LOVED it!"  I also wondered how you did the closure.  Did you just stitch velcro on?  GREAT job!

AND, another AWESOME patchwork skirt.  I LOVE when you make these.  They're so pretty!  What size squares do you use again?  Are they 4"?


----------



## eeyore3847

disneymommieof2 said:


> Lori- All the Non disney outfits were just as lovely as the Disney ones! So sorry about Nicholas not getting to wear the dumbo overalls they are so cute! I agree with the others, I think it's the polka dots. Could you maybe take a fabric marker to make them a more masculine color? Or Turn them into Balloons with puffy paint? I think Balloons are circusy- Right?




yeah I think When I put the polka dots on I knew it would be girly... it was so circus perfect. oh well. But now I start over with a seperate pair and these will be perfect!


----------



## eeyore3847

mom2faith said:


> What size are these?  I have a Dumbo loving neice who would adore these!!  But your son looks smaller than her - she is a 4/5.
> 
> Amy



yep these are 24m.... they fit him perfect too right now...


----------



## HeatherSue

I had to skip a lot again.  Man, where is all my time going???  I've been feeling pretty awful, so I haven't been online as much.  Hopefully I'll feel better soon and come back to my friends!



livndisney said:


> Ok, I just have to share.
> 
> 6 months ago, Morgan could not read. She did not like to read. She cried and got really frustrated. Fast forward to today. We just went to a book sale at the Library. I had to DRAG her away! We bought almost 40 books!!!!!!!!! She was asking if she could start reading in the car. We had to make 2 trips to the car just to carry all of them. We bought a bunch of Magic School House and Magic School Bus books for .25 each. I had to "make" her eat lunch when we got home, she wanted to keep on reading!!!!!!!


Way to go Morgan!!!!!   That is SO cool!!!

There are 18 reading levels in Tessa's kindergarten class and Tessa is in group 1 (the lowest).  I had no idea we were supposed to teach them to read fluently before kindergarten!! She can read a little bit, but she still needs a lot of help, obviously.  I am very irritated with her teacher, but I won't get into it at the moment.



Stephres said:


> It is true the kids have never seen snow and would love to go tubing with your kids. I will have to save up for next year I think! What time is the best time to go for snow? And I can I stay huddled by the fireplace drinking cocoa? You do have a fireplace, don't you?



You have to come up!!  I have a fireplace and so does Teresa!  Teresa's is a "real" fireplace and mine is a gas fireplace, but it still gets hot!  I know how to make "good" hot chocolate, too (put a little irish cream in it- yum!)!



peachygreen said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure that most people won't make the connection at all.  But even if they don't, I figured she'd look cute for brunch with Mary Poppins.  Actually I'm not sure that my Megan will make the connection either.  She likes Mary Poppins, but unlike Mickey Mouse, its not that reconginzable to her.  She is only 2-1/2 still.


I wanted to tell you that dress is SOOO cute!  What an original idea, too!



jham said:


>


I'd say that skirt isn't "least" too!  It's fabulous!!! Jeanne, you are the queen of the patchwork twirl skirt!!  I love the capes, SOOO cute!  What kind of fastener did you use on the neck? I'm thinking velcro?
Luke's birthday shirt looks great!  I know what you mean, sometimes I spend more time on the computer creating stuff than I do actually sewing it!  Searching for a picture to make an applique out of can take me all day!



mytwotinks said:


> Here are the dirty details from yesterday


I haven't commented much, but I've been following this story.  I can NOT believe this man!!!  Does he have tenure, is that why he hasn't been fired?  
What are you going to do now?  How dare he terrorize sweet little Riley! 



MouseTriper said:


> Hi My Friends....I wanted to let you all know that I did go see my best friend today who is dying from cancer.  I am so THANKFUL that I went..so very, very thankful.  It was very hard emotionally but Peggy was so glad I was there.  They had been limiting people's visits to ten minutes but she didn't want me to go. I was there in her room for almost 2 hours.  Yes, I cried and cried and so did she but she held my hand and told me it was okay.  She has always been more concerned about how I was doing than with herself.  She is older than me and has told me nurmerous times since she has been sick that I am the daughter she never had.  She said she would have been honored to be my Mother which of course got me crying again.  She cried and told me that she loved my letter that I sent her and that it meant the world to her.  That made me feel so good too.  She also gave me one of her favorite things and told me that it reminded her of me and that she wanted me to have it.  I will cherish it always.
> 
> It had only been a few weeks since I had actually seen her, though we had spoke on the phone.  However, in those short weeks, her body had changed drastically.  It was hard to see her so frail and thin, and of course it is devastating to see how much pain she is in.  She looked so tired and worn out and I kept telling her I would let her get some rest but she did not want me to go.  So again, I am so THANKFUL that I went and spent this time with her.  I love her dearly and will miss her so much!
> 
> One of her favorite books was "Marley and Me" (about a dog) and that is because they have always had dogs.  They never had children.  About a month ago I went to the movies with her and her husband and we talked about seeing "Marley and Me" the movie.  It is coming out around Christmas time and so Peggy made me promise I would go see it in her honor and have an icee and popcorn for her.  It made me laugh....but you know I will be there!!!  Absolutely!!!
> 
> Her husband said he wanted to talk to me before I left as he wanted to ask me to do something.  Turns out he wants me to help him create a slideshow of pictures and music to show at Peggy's funeral.  I hope to create a beautiful one in honor of Peggy.  I don't think she has much time left here but as she said to me with tears, "don't worry Bethie...I will see you again"!!!
> 
> And I believe her!!!
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to thank all of you again for the kind words and prayers.  You guys are all so sweet on here!!!  Hugs to all of you!!!


Oh my gosh, Beth.  I am absolutely in tears.    That had to be so hard to do- but so important for both of you.  I am keeping you in my prayers.



disneymommieof2 said:


> To everyone who needs one tonight!!


Thanks Anna, I needed one and you didn't even know it. 



dezimber said:


> I lurk here to admire all of the creations that have been made by all of you talented sewers.  All the while I have been wishing I could sew something that won't fall apart after the first washing and minus the zigzigs that appeared dispite the fact that the machine was set to a straight stitch. I have been inspired to try to make something for my upcoming trip.  I got some Minnie Dot fabric at Joann's.  I like the kids dresses but being plus sized and 40 I doubt I can pull off a twirl skirt unless I was going to be clogging(which I never got past beginner)...lol. So, I was thinking that a frilly apron that I can wear over my regular clothes would be an option.  This is the pattern I got.  http://www.butterick.com/item/B4838.htm?search=apron&page=1
> What do you think?
> 
> OT side note: I registered on the Big Give Board and got an email that my account was activated but I am not able to log in.  Any ideas what is happening?


I think that would be a really cute idea!

I looked at your membership on the big give board and you've been approved and everything. What message are you getting when you try to log in?  Could it be that you are typing in the wrong username or password?



Tinka_Belle said:


> Ok if you guys like cats and funny pictures you have to check out this site. It is too funny. www.icanhascheezburger.com.


Thanks Crystal!  Tessa loved the kitties!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> WAIT!  If we have it around Thanksgiving then I could slip over from Ohio!  Just an update...FIL called...he is getting *married* the Saturday after Thanksgiving.   DH does not know how to react to this one!!!!  It is pretty out there that she must be after his SS!!!  UGH!


Come on over, Kim!  I have a bonus room and a basement you all could sleep in.  But, the basement isn't finished, so I hope you don't mind sleeping on concrete!  

Wow, your FIL moves fast!  Quite the Romeo! 
 I hope it works out for him.


----------



## minnie2

Jham
What do you use to finish the edges of your patchwork twirl skirt?  Is it just a strip of material or bias tape?

Heather- I hope you feel better soon!
When Kyle was in kindergarten his teacher thought they should be reading before they got there too!  I actually worked with him at home a lot with hooked on Phonics .  I actually used it for both kids and I really liked it.


----------



## HeatherSue

minnie2 said:


> Heather- I hope you feel better soon!
> When Kyle was in kindergarten his teacher thought they should be reading before they got there too!  I actually worked with him at home a lot with hooked on Phonics .  I actually used it for both kids and I really liked it.



Thank you. 

What's weird is that the teacher is spending a lot of time teaching them shapes, colors, letters, and things they all probably already know.  But, we're supposed to work with them on reading in the evening.  I'd really rather she tried to teach them to read in school!  Tessa gets very frustrated when I try to help her!


----------



## jham

my*2*angels said:


> I am sorry you have had a bad time!!!!   Hope things are better!  So did you make your own pattern?  I like the way they go together at the neck!  Any info would be great!  Sydni is already bugging me about her costume!  She can't wait!



Yes, I made my own pattern.  I can give you measurements if you need.  I checked and it works for Lily and for Luke.  Then I just used the ultra heat 'n' bond with felt for the superhero logos.  The person I CASEd had some cute supergirl ones.  The reverse side was a princess crown. 



Adi12982 said:


> Is there any way to cut away the polka dots??  I think if that is gone, it's great for a boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I feel you guys!  Sorry you feel like that too.  I think it is b/c the thread moves so fast (at least I hope). . . though I often feel it's b/c I don't have any kiddos (yet). . . esp after I was gone for w while to take the bar, and I said hi to all, and where I had been, but I didn't any welcome back like I was hoping for. . .  but I'll stick with it's size/how fast it moves. . . but it's ok, I'm/we're still here
> 
> jham: hope your day is better tomorrow than it has been for the last few days



Thanks!



karebear1 said:


> Sounds like our Jhammie needs hugs everyone!!!Make sure you send her one!
> 
> Ask.... and you shall receive!
> 
> Love you Jhams!!



Okay, you about made my cry.  I needed that!



MouseTriper said:


> Hi My Friends....I wanted to let you all know that I did go see my best friend today who is dying from cancer.  I am so THANKFUL that I went..so very, very thankful.  It was very hard emotionally but Peggy was so glad I was there.  They had been limiting people's visits to ten minutes but she didn't want me to go. I was there in her room for almost 2 hours.  Yes, I cried and cried and so did she but she held my hand and told me it was okay.  She has always been more concerned about how I was doing than with herself.  She is older than me and has told me nurmerous times since she has been sick that I am the daughter she never had.  She said she would have been honored to be my Mother which of course got me crying again.  She cried and told me that she loved my letter that I sent her and that it meant the world to her.  That made me feel so good too.  She also gave me one of her favorite things and told me that it reminded her of me and that she wanted me to have it.  I will cherish it always.
> 
> It had only been a few weeks since I had actually seen her, though we had spoke on the phone.  However, in those short weeks, her body had changed drastically.  It was hard to see her so frail and thin, and of course it is devastating to see how much pain she is in.  She looked so tired and worn out and I kept telling her I would let her get some rest but she did not want me to go.  So again, I am so THANKFUL that I went and spent this time with her.  I love her dearly and will miss her so much!
> 
> One of her favorite books was "Marley and Me" (about a dog) and that is because they have always had dogs.  They never had children.  About a month ago I went to the movies with her and her husband and we talked about seeing "Marley and Me" the movie.  It is coming out around Christmas time and so Peggy made me promise I would go see it in her honor and have an icee and popcorn for her.  It made me laugh....but you know I will be there!!!  Absolutely!!!
> 
> Her husband said he wanted to talk to me before I left as he wanted to ask me to do something.  Turns out he wants me to help him create a slideshow of pictures and music to show at Peggy's funeral.  I hope to create a beautiful one in honor of Peggy.  I don't think she has much time left here but as she said to me with tears, "don't worry Bethie...I will see you again"!!!
> 
> And I believe her!!!
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to thank all of you again for the kind words and prayers.  You guys are all so sweet on here!!!  Hugs to all of you!!!



I'm glad you had this time with your friend.  



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I don't know if this is what you want, but I posted this one earlier http://www.jcarolinecreative.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Store_Code=JC&Screen=HOBO_BAG
> 
> Very cute capes Jeanne!
> Happy Birthday Luke!
> I liked the look of the skirt you did for Karlyn, so I am making these for the Big Give Quads. Talk about alot of squares! I was going to add all the cute details that you did, but I just don't think that I would have the time to do this times four!  Mine will be a CAB job!



Thanks Tom!  Good luck with the quads outfits!  The details are definitely what take a lot of time.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I love the cape.  What did you use for the clasp area...velcro?  Patrick has been wanting a new cape...we can't find his first one I made...actually the very first thing I ever sewed!  But I made it with ties...he has a hard time with that.
> 
> The shirt is so cute. And I love the skirt!!!






revrob said:


> I'm glad you had a nice visit.  I know it had to be very, very difficult.  But, you'll have that memory forever.  You'll always be glad you visited.  AND, it's great that you'll be able to participate in the service - that will give you a great way to show your love for her.  Big hugs!
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that I think the cape is genius!  I looked at it several times thinking, "GOSH!  Why didn't I think of that when my DS was younger?  He would haved LOVED it!"  I also wondered how you did the closure.  Did you just stitch velcro on?  GREAT job!
> 
> AND, another AWESOME patchwork skirt.  I LOVE when you make these.  They're so pretty!  What size squares do you use again?  Are they 4"?



Thanks.  I used velcro.  I just sewed it on before I stitched the 2 sides together.   I use 4" squares on my patchwork (I cut 4 1/2")



minnie2 said:


> Jham
> What do you use to finish the edges of your patchwork twirl skirt?  Is it just a strip of material or bias tape?
> 
> Heather- I hope you feel better soon!
> When Kyle was in kindergarten his teacher thought they should be reading before they got there too!  I actually worked with him at home a lot with hooked on Phonics .  I actually used it for both kids and I really liked it.



I did a rolled hem on my serger on Karlyn's and I wasn't to happy with it so for Lily's I just use bias tape.  On her fishy skirt I used a cotton lace trim around the bottom.  

Thanks for your thoughts and hugs everyone.  One of my kids is dealing with a medical issue right now and we don't know yet what is really going on.  I'll say more when I know more.  Any prayers would be appreciated.


----------



## my*2*angels

jham said:


> Yes, I made my own pattern.  I can give you measurements if you need.  I checked and it works for Lily and for Luke.  Then I just used the ultra heat 'n' bond with felt for the superhero logos.  The person I CASEd had some cute supergirl ones.  The reverse side was a princess crown.
> 
> we don't know yet what is really going on.  I'll say more when I know more.  Any prayers would be appreciated.



I will be praying for you and your baby!!!!  I hope everything turns out to be okay!!!!!!  Sent you a pm about the capes!!!


----------



## my*2*angels

Rylie just walked in here and was telling me something!  She does not say things very plain, and so sometimes I can't understand her.  Well, she walks up to me and all I can smell is baby powder!  I asked her to show me what she had done.  Well, she had gotten deodorant and rubbed it all over her arms!  At least she smells good!


----------



## NaeNae

jham said:


> Thanks for your thoughts and hugs everyone.  One of my kids is dealing with a medical issue right now and we don't know yet what is really going on.  I'll say more when I know more.  Any prayers would be appreciated.



Hugs and prayers coming your way. Let us know when you know more about what's going on.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Seriously looks like a lot of Mommies need hugs today.  So hugs to you all  I'm here to "chat" if anyone needs me


----------



## mom2faith

eeyore3847 said:


> yep these are 24m.... they fit him perfect too right now...



Oh well, thought I would ask  



jham said:


> Yes, I made my own pattern.  I can give you measurements if you need.  I checked and it works for Lily and for Luke.  Then I just used the ultra heat 'n' bond with felt for the superhero logos.  The person I CASEd had some cute supergirl ones.  The reverse side was a princess crown.



I would love the infor about these capes as well.  You did such an awesome job!!!

Amy


----------



## jessica52877

dezimber said:


> I lurk here to admire all of the creations that have been made by all of you talented sewers.  All the while I have been wishing I could sew something that won't fall apart after the first washing and minus the zigzigs that appeared dispite the fact that the machine was set to a straight stitch. I have been inspired to try to make something for my upcoming trip.  I got some Minnie Dot fabric at Joann's.  I like the kids dresses but being plus sized and 40 I doubt I can pull off a twirl skirt unless I was going to be clogging(which I never got past beginner)...lol. So, I was thinking that a frilly apron that I can wear over my regular clothes would be an option.  This is the pattern I got.  http://www.butterick.com/item/B4838.htm?search=apron&page=1
> What do you think?
> 
> OT side note: I registered on the Big Give Board and got an email that my account was activated but I am not able to log in.  Any ideas what is happening?



I am not real sure about why you couldn't sign in. I am sorry. All I can suggest is to sign up again with a different username. 



MouseTriper said:


> Hi My Friends....I wanted to let you all know that I did go see my best friend today who is dying from cancer.  I am so THANKFUL that I went..so very, very thankful.  It was very hard emotionally but Peggy was so glad I was there.  They had been limiting people's visits to ten minutes but she didn't want me to go. I was there in her room for almost 2 hours.  Yes, I cried and cried and so did she but she held my hand and told me it was okay.  She has always been more concerned about how I was doing than with herself.  She is older than me and has told me nurmerous times since she has been sick that I am the daughter she never had.  She said she would have been honored to be my Mother which of course got me crying again.  She cried and told me that she loved my letter that I sent her and that it meant the world to her.  That made me feel so good too.  She also gave me one of her favorite things and told me that it reminded her of me and that she wanted me to have it.  I will cherish it always.
> 
> It had only been a few weeks since I had actually seen her, though we had spoke on the phone.  However, in those short weeks, her body had changed drastically.  It was hard to see her so frail and thin, and of course it is devastating to see how much pain she is in.  She looked so tired and worn out and I kept telling her I would let her get some rest but she did not want me to go.  So again, I am so THANKFUL that I went and spent this time with her.  I love her dearly and will miss her so much!
> 
> One of her favorite books was "Marley and Me" (about a dog) and that is because they have always had dogs.  They never had children.  About a month ago I went to the movies with her and her husband and we talked about seeing "Marley and Me" the movie.  It is coming out around Christmas time and so Peggy made me promise I would go see it in her honor and have an icee and popcorn for her.  It made me laugh....but you know I will be there!!!  Absolutely!!!
> 
> Her husband said he wanted to talk to me before I left as he wanted to ask me to do something.  Turns out he wants me to help him create a slideshow of pictures and music to show at Peggy's funeral.  I hope to create a beautiful one in honor of Peggy.  I don't think she has much time left here but as she said to me with tears, "don't worry Bethie...I will see you again"!!!
> 
> And I believe her!!!
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to thank all of you again for the kind words and prayers.  You guys are all so sweet on here!!!  Hugs to all of you!!!



I am so glad you went. I know it meant the world to her! I was crying right along reading this!



jham said:


> Thanks for your thoughts and hugs everyone.  One of my kids is dealing with a medical issue right now and we don't know yet what is really going on.  I'll say more when I know more.  Any prayers would be appreciated.



Lots of prayers coming your way! I hope you are able to find out more and it turns out to be nothing serious. 



jham said:


> Okay, here are the photos I didn't get posted earlier.  Here is a reversible superhero cape I made for Luke's friend's birthday.  I CASEd some that were being sold at the last boutique we were in only I sort of changed the shape of mine.  I like mine better  Now Luke wants one but can't decide which superheros.  They had a cute Incredibles one at the boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I erased most of the pictures out of this quote, but it is so odd you posted this. I sold Dallas batman cape a little while ago and he has been bugging me about making him one and just finally bought the black fabric to do it.
> 
> I really like Lily's skirt! And Luke will get lots of attention with his birthday shirt!


----------



## TravelinGal

HeatherSue said:


> Thank you.
> 
> What's weird is that the teacher is spending a lot of time teaching them shapes, colors, letters, and things they all probably already know.  But, we're supposed to work with them on reading in the evening.  I'd really rather she tried to teach them to read in school!  Tessa gets very frustrated when I try to help her!



They'll meet the basic needs but it's up to the parent(s) to go above and beyond the basics.  It's the whole 'no child left behind' thing - and part of why I won't send my DS to the public schools in the area.  
He may be delayed in speech, but he certainly is sharp as a tack.  He knew (could identify without error) all the letters of the alphabet, both upper case and lower case, by the time he was 25 months old.  Before he turned 2 he could identify all the basic shapes as well as differentiating between circle and oval, square and rectangle, and he knew trapezoid and pentagon.  He now can distinguish between a pentagon and an octagon.  It's OK for preschool, but I will not accept that his schooling is held back or dumped on me when he enters school.  If I am expected to teach him in the evening, then I will home school and do it all.  (something I have been considering since before he was born.)


Denise - I'm amazed that teacher has not been removed from the classroom.  Clearly he is not in the right place.  If he can't be fired (WTH not?!) then he needs to have a position that does not have him interacting with young children.    I hope Riley had a super birthday!!

Beth - I'm glad you were able to spend some precious time with your friend.  My heart goes out to you, your friend and her family and her other friends.  

More adorable outfits everyone! 

I can hardly wait to get to WDW just so DS can wear his outfits!  LOL

He is having a small birthday party at home tomorrow and if it's warm enough I'll let him wear the Mickey birthday outfit I painted.  I will probably put a different shirt with it though just in case.  I figure he can't do much damage to the dark blue denim, but the white shirt...    His birthday cake is an ice cream cake from ColdStone with a Nemo theme... meaning it's "frosted" all BLUE! (I don't think they use actual frosting - I think they just airbrush the color over the top... but I'm not positive as this is the first time I've purchased an ice cream cake from them.)  I can just see a big blob of blue hitting the white shirt that I painted the sleeves of.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

As someone who also feels a bit invisible sometimes, I know how the rest of you feel.  I know I don't have time to comment on everything & there are many days that I'm lucky to stay caught up on the reading.  I try to remind myself that most everyone else is the same way, that we're all very busy & not take it personally since I'm sure it isn't meant that way.  Anyway,   to us all.  



livndisney said:


> Ok, I just have to share.
> 
> 6 months ago, Morgan could not read. She did not like to read. She cried and got really frustrated. Fast forward to today. We just went to a book sale at the Library. I had to DRAG her away! We bought almost 40 books!!!!!!!!! She was asking if she could start reading in the car. We had to make 2 trips to the car just to carry all of them. We bought a bunch of Magic School House and Magic School Bus books for .25 each. I had to "make" her eat lunch when we got home, she wanted to keep on reading!!!!!!!



    YEAH Morgan!!  It's great that she loves to read now.  I love to read & it has always been a fear of mine that my kids wouldn't enjoy it.  Fortunately, they both really enjoy being read to & will ask me to read to them.  I'm hoping they continue to love it.



MouseTriper said:


> Her husband said he wanted to talk to me before I left as he wanted to ask me to do something.  Turns out he wants me to help him create a slideshow of pictures and music to show at Peggy's funeral.  I hope to create a beautiful one in honor of Peggy.  I don't think she has much time left here but as she said to me with tears, "don't worry Bethie...I will see you again"!!!



 I'm glad you were able to have a good (if sad) visit.  I'm sure you'll do a great job on the slideshow.  



HeatherSue said:


> Thank you.
> 
> What's weird is that the teacher is spending a lot of time teaching them shapes, colors, letters, and things they all probably already know.  But, we're supposed to work with them on reading in the evening.  I'd really rather she tried to teach them to read in school!  Tessa gets very frustrated when I try to help her!



I can't understand anyone expecting a child to go into K able to read.  I never really thought about teaching Ash to read since that is one of the things I send her to school for.  Besides, we both get very frustrated when I try to help her learn things.  There is no way I could homeschool.  Those of you who do impress me very much.


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> Thank you.
> 
> What's weird is that the teacher is spending a lot of time teaching them shapes, colors, letters, and things they all probably already know.  But, we're supposed to work with them on reading in the evening.  I'd really rather she tried to teach them to read in school!  Tessa gets very frustrated when I try to help her!


I hear you I had the same issue last yr then come mid yr and report card they faulted him because he couldn't do letter bends like ou!  UGH!  I so feel your pain!


jham said:


> I did a rolled hem on my serger on Karlyn's and I wasn't to happy with it so for Lily's I just use bias tape.  On her fishy skirt I used a cotton lace trim around the bottom.
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts and hugs everyone.  One of my kids is dealing with a medical issue right now and we don't know yet what is really going on.  I'll say more when I know more.  Any prayers would be appreciated.



thanks I may try bias tape next time.
Good luck with the medical issues. You and your family are in my thoughts!


Ok I need to vent again!
 Nikki's principal called me AGAIn and I got scolded because I keep bringing up her lack of communication skills and the principal said I can't bring up her past poor communications skill issues because it doesn't apply.  Well I think it does if it keeps happening!!!!  She said I will find huge differences between 2nd and 3rd grade but when I mentioned that the other 3rd grade teacher has wonderful communication skills with parents.  She didn't want to hear it.  So from how she sees it is she won't take a habitual issue into effect?!?!?  Then I said I wanted and tried to extend an olive branch to the teacher for my kids sake and I would like to have a conversation with her to do so she told me to drop it!  OMG I am so pissed AGAIN!

 I was so close to telling her NOT to talk to me like a child I am not her student I am an adult!  

then I was told to go to her with issues concerning Nikki not the teacher or the nurse!  HUH?  Nikki has a medical issue she is not a medical professional!  I even explained that I got to the nurse because she IS the medical professional and she told me NO!  

How bad is it when you wished your kid hated school so you would have an excuse to homeschool her?!?!?  Problem is she LOVES school and her friends there and thankfully the teacher doesn't seem to treat Nik any differently since our issues which is good.  Though I wonder if Nik just isn't telling me because she is so moody lately or is it that she is just hitting that moody age...

UGH!  I swear all of this stress is going to make my thyroid issue come back!


----------



## t-beri

*Denise* At the risk of sounding redundant I'd like to know why someone hasn't relieved this teacher of his classroom.    I am so sorry that you have been going through this.

*Jeanne*   Your cape was clever and I'm wondering if Lily's patches are 4" finished ?

*Lori*I would list the overalls and chalk it up as a lesson learned.  I also think I may not have put dumbos mom on the pants. It lended a little extra femininity.

*Beth* So glad you went to see Peggy.  I know it was hard.  But like Christopher Robin said "You're stronger than you seem and braver than you think" At least I think that's the quote.  Pooh gets it mixed up through most of the movie so I can never be sure 

Ok, I have to go do homework now. Looking forward to having some pics for you over the weekend!

...t.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

HeatherSue said:


> Come on over, Kim!  I have a bonus room and a basement you all could sleep in.  But, the basement isn't finished, so I hope you don't mind sleeping on concrete!
> 
> *Wow, your FIL moves fast!  Quite the Romeo!*
> I hope it works out for him.



OMG!!!  I almost choked on my cookie!  That is too funny!!!!! 



jham said:


> Thanks for your thoughts and hugs everyone.  One of my kids is dealing with a medical issue right now and we don't know yet what is really going on.  I'll say more when I know more.  Any prayers would be appreciated.



   Prayers...



TravelinGal said:


> He is having a small birthday party at home tomorrow and if it's warm enough I'll let him wear the Mickey birthday outfit I painted.  I will probably put a different shirt with it though just in case.  I figure he can't do much damage to the dark blue denim, but the white shirt...    His birthday cake is an ice cream cake from ColdStone with a Nemo theme... meaning it's "frosted" all BLUE! (I don't think they use actual frosting - I think they just airbrush the color over the top... but I'm not positive as this is the first time I've purchased an ice cream cake from them.)  I can just see a big blob of blue hitting the white shirt that I painted the sleeves of.




BE VERY CAREFUL WITH THE COLDSTONE CAKE!!!!  The icing will stain...EVERYTHING!!!!  We had a spider man for Patrick's BD last year and the red stained me and the kids!   And those things are hard as rocks...be sure to set out a little before you serve and use a serated (cna't spell...I'm free to admit!) knife.


Oh...THE COOKIES ARE SO GOOD!!!  Yep, made them this am.  As I was getting ready to mix them, I thought...hey this stuff would fit in a jar!  You know, like the cookie mixes in a jar you see around the holidays...but this is much less work!  I tried it with a medium size mason jar, don't know the measurement, I'll figure that out later...but the cake mix and the chips fit perfect.  So, for those last minute gifts, a basket from the dollar store, a jar with the mix, the can of pumkin, a wooden spoon, maybe a tea towel...I'll be keeping that stuff on hand.

And, because I live in the south and all things need to be more fattening...I tried a glaze with powdered sugar and milk on top...YUMMY!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

minnie2 said:


> I hear you I had the same issue last yr then come mid yr and report card they faulted him because he couldn't do letter bends like ou!  UGH!  I so feel your pain!
> 
> 
> thanks I may try bias tape next time.
> Good luck with the medical issues. You and your family are in my thoughts!
> 
> 
> Ok I need to vent again!
> Nikki's principal called me AGAIn and I got scolded because I keep bringing up her lack of communication skills and the principal said I can't bring up her past poor communications skill issues because it doesn't apply.  Well I think it does if it keeps happening!!!!  She said I will find huge differences between 2nd and 3rd grade but when I mentioned that the other 3rd grade teacher has wonderful communication skills with parents.  She didn't want to hear it.  So from how she sees it is she won't take a habitual issue into effect?!?!?  Then I said I wanted and tried to extend an olive branch to the teacher for my kids sake and I would like to have a conversation with her to do so she told me to drop it!  OMG I am so pissed AGAIN!
> 
> I was so close to telling her NOT to talk to me like a child I am not her student I am an adult!
> 
> then I was told to go to her with issues concerning Nikki not the teacher or the nurse!  HUH?  Nikki has a medical issue she is not a medical professional!  I even explained that I got to the nurse because she IS the medical professional and she told me NO!
> 
> How bad is it when you wished your kid hated school so you would have an excuse to homeschool her?!?!?  Problem is she LOVES school and her friends there and thankfully the teacher doesn't seem to treat Nik any differently since our issues which is good.  Though I wonder if Nik just isn't telling me because she is so moody lately or is it that she is just hitting that moody age...
> 
> UGH!  I swear all of this stress is going to make my thyroid issue come back!


I hope this all gets straight somehow!!!

And about the kids getting faulted for silly stuff...when we moved last year a month after school started, Patrick was tested to see where he was at for 1st reports.  When asked his phone number and address he gave the exact perfect address, for our old house.  Keep in mind, we had only been here for a week.  He was marked he did not know it!   I told the teacher is was all perfect, she had written down what he said, she said, well that is not what is in his records.   He knew it next report time!


----------



## Adi12982

MouseTriper said:


> Anyway, I just wanted to thank all of you again for the kind words and prayers.  You guys are all so sweet on here!!!  Hugs to all of you!!!



Thanks so much for letting us know how it went. I am so overjoyed to hear that you are so happy that you went to see her.  I know you will make such a wonderful slide show of pictures.  You and your friends will be in my prayers.





HeatherSue said:


> I had to skip a lot again.  Man, where is all my time going???  I've been feeling pretty awful, so I haven't been online as much.  Hopefully I'll feel better soon and come back to my friends!



Hope you feel better soon!



jham said:


> Thanks for your thoughts and hugs everyone.  One of my kids is dealing with a medical issue right now and we don't know yet what is really going on.  I'll say more when I know more.  Any prayers would be appreciated.


 Your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Stephres

peachygreen said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure that most people won't make the connection at all.  But even if they don't, I figured she'd look cute for brunch with Mary Poppins.  Actually I'm not sure that my Megan will make the connection either.  She likes Mary Poppins, but unlike Mickey Mouse, its not that reconginzable to her.  She is only 2-1/2 still.



She will be cute I am sure! I didn't realize she was so young, she should be fine. Can't wait to see your short-sleeved shirt.



jham said:


>



Love the cape, I have a feeling a little girl we all know will love her little buddy in it too!

You are the queen of twirl skirts. I can never make the squares that small because I would get frustrated half-way through.

I hope whoever is having medical issues is better soon!  



my*2*angels said:


> STEPH- I LOVE the snow white dress!!  I think it looks great on Megan!!!!!



Thanks Mindy!



MouseTriper said:


> Hi My Friends....I wanted to let you all know that I did go see my best friend today who is dying from cancer.



I'm so glad you went. Maybe you can read some of the book to her as she rests?



dezimber said:


> I lurk here to admire all of the creations that have been made by all of you talented sewers.  All the while I have been wishing I could sew something that won't fall apart after the first washing and minus the zigzigs that appeared dispite the fact that the machine was set to a straight stitch. I have been inspired to try to make something for my upcoming trip.  I got some Minnie Dot fabric at Joann's.  I like the kids dresses but being plus sized and 40 I doubt I can pull off a twirl skirt unless I was going to be clogging(which I never got past beginner)...lol. So, I was thinking that a frilly apron that I can wear over my regular clothes would be an option.  This is the pattern I got.  http://www.butterick.com/item/B4838.htm?search=apron&page=1
> What do you think?
> 
> OT side note: I registered on the Big Give Board and got an email that my account was activated but I am not able to log in.  Any ideas what is happening?



Welcome! Those aprons are super cute and would look nice in the minnie dot. If you got too hot you could take it off too. Can't wait to see it!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Steph that turned out great!  How is it that she gets cuter everyday!!!



Thank you! She was not really a cute baby, so I am quite thankful that she cutened up! Now she is too cute for her own good!  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> And, because I live in the south and all things need to be more fattening...I tried a glaze with powdered sugar and milk on top...YUMMY!



There is nothing that cannot be improved with a little powdered sugar! Sounds delish!


----------



## Clutterbug

eeyore3847 said:


> Do you think this is too girly for my son... My husband says yes and now I am sad he will not get to wear it... now what do I do with it.. ok what do you all think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Lori, these are adorable and I'm sure you will find a new home for them.  Honestly, I think they would be great with a red shirt rather than the green, but I know you can whip up another pair that will be even more fabulous!



HeatherSue said:


> Thank you.
> 
> What's weird is that the teacher is spending a lot of time teaching them shapes, colors, letters, and things they all probably already know.  But, we're supposed to work with them on reading in the evening.  I'd really rather she tried to teach them to read in school!  Tessa gets very frustrated when I try to help her!



  Heather, do not stress about Tessa's reading level!!  I don't believe that it is expected they they read at that level, but many, many kids have developed the skill when they enter K.  I think it's also one of those things that when it clicks, the teachers want to roll with it and encourage as much progress as they can so every kid ends up working at a different pace.  Neither of my kids was reading when they entered K but Megan started 1st grade reading above 2nd grade level and Wyatt was still at level one when he started 1st grade this year.     He's gone up 6 levels in one month of school and his teacher told me that his class of 14 children has 6 different reading groups right now.  The one thing that has been consistant with all teachers the last 4 years is that they want the children to practice reading every night.  Hang in there, Tessa will be flying through books before you know it! 



jham said:


> Yes, I made my own pattern.  I can give you measurements if you need.  I checked and it works for Lily and for Luke.  Then I just used the ultra heat 'n' bond with felt for the superhero logos.  The person I CASEd had some cute supergirl ones.  The reverse side was a princess crown.
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts and hugs everyone.  One of my kids is dealing with a medical issue right now and we don't know yet what is really going on.  I'll say more when I know more.  Any prayers would be appreciated.



More hugs to you!!      I hope you get some answers soon!!


----------



## eeyore3847

t-beri said:


> *Lori*I would list the overalls and chalk it up as a lesson learned.  I also think I may not have put dumbos mom on the pants. It lended a little extra femininity.
> 
> ...t.



lesson learned and They are ready for a new home now.. .. but now at least I can start over and these will have a little girl wear them hopefully... 

Lori


----------



## eeyore3847

Clutterbug said:


> Lori, these are adorable and I'm sure you will find a new home for them.  Honestly, I think they would be great with a red shirt rather than the green, but I know you can whip up another pair that will be even more fabulous!




working on the new fabulous pair this morning already!
Lori


----------



## sahm1000

Adi12982 said:


> Oh I feel you guys!  Sorry you feel like that too.  I think it is b/c the thread moves so fast (at least I hope). . . though I often feel it's b/c I don't have any kiddos (yet). . . esp after I was gone for w while to take the bar, and I said hi to all, and where I had been, but I didn't any welcome back like I was hoping for. . .  but I'll stick with it's size/how fast it moves. . . but it's ok, I'm/we're still here
> 
> jham: hope your day is better tomorrow than it has been for the last few days



I just want to give a big round of     to everyone that has felt ignored.  I KNOW I am not the best at commenting on everyone's things and I don't like the way I come across online (I'm not a very good writer and feel like I come across wrong a lot of the time, I swear I'm a nice person and really not a dork!) so if I miss something or don't comment please don't take offense because none was intended.  I love this board and am so glad to know everyone on it.  Everyone on the board, whether I know your actual name or just a screen name or what you look like, is in my thoughts  and prayers everday.  



MouseTriper said:


> Hi My Friends....I wanted to let you all know that I did go see my best friend today who is dying from cancer.  I am so THANKFUL that I went..so very, very thankful.  It was very hard emotionally but Peggy was so glad I was there.  They had been limiting people's visits to ten minutes but she didn't want me to go. I was there in her room for almost 2 hours.  Yes, I cried and cried and so did she but she held my hand and told me it was okay.  She has always been more concerned about how I was doing than with herself.  She is older than me and has told me nurmerous times since she has been sick that I am the daughter she never had.  She said she would have been honored to be my Mother which of course got me crying again.  She cried and told me that she loved my letter that I sent her and that it meant the world to her.  That made me feel so good too.  She also gave me one of her favorite things and told me that it reminded her of me and that she wanted me to have it.  I will cherish it always.
> 
> It had only been a few weeks since I had actually seen her, though we had spoke on the phone.  However, in those short weeks, her body had changed drastically.  It was hard to see her so frail and thin, and of course it is devastating to see how much pain she is in.  She looked so tired and worn out and I kept telling her I would let her get some rest but she did not want me to go.  So again, I am so THANKFUL that I went and spent this time with her.  I love her dearly and will miss her so much!
> 
> One of her favorite books was "Marley and Me" (about a dog) and that is because they have always had dogs.  They never had children.  About a month ago I went to the movies with her and her husband and we talked about seeing "Marley and Me" the movie.  It is coming out around Christmas time and so Peggy made me promise I would go see it in her honor and have an icee and popcorn for her.  It made me laugh....but you know I will be there!!!  Absolutely!!!
> 
> Her husband said he wanted to talk to me before I left as he wanted to ask me to do something.  Turns out he wants me to help him create a slideshow of pictures and music to show at Peggy's funeral.  I hope to create a beautiful one in honor of Peggy.  I don't think she has much time left here but as she said to me with tears, "don't worry Bethie...I will see you again"!!!
> 
> And I believe her!!!
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to thank all of you again for the kind words and prayers.  You guys are all so sweet on here!!!  Hugs to all of you!!!



I'm glad that you went.  I'm glad that this visit will be a comfort to you and I'm sure your slidshow will be perfect.  What a great friend  you are to her and her husband to do this last favor for her in her memory.





jham said:


> Thanks for your thoughts and hugs everyone.  One of my kids is dealing with a medical issue right now and we don't know yet what is really going on.  I'll say more when I know more.  Any prayers would be appreciated.




I'll send thought and prayers your way and hope that there is a quick and easy resolution to this.  I hate it when kids have medical issues.

I love the capes by the way!  They are great!



TravelinGal said:


> He is having a small birthday party at home tomorrow and if it's warm enough I'll let him wear the Mickey birthday outfit I painted.  I will probably put a different shirt with it though just in case.  I figure he can't do much damage to the dark blue denim, but the white shirt...    His birthday cake is an ice cream cake from ColdStone with a Nemo theme... meaning it's "frosted" all BLUE! (I don't think they use actual frosting - I think they just airbrush the color over the top... but I'm not positive as this is the first time I've purchased an ice cream cake from them.)  I can just see a big blob of blue hitting the white shirt that I painted the sleeves of.




Yummy!  Tell us how the Coldstone Cake is!  I love their ice cream and think I might be in heaven if I had the cake!


----------



## sahm1000

So I have probably mentioned that I am kind of a chicken and haven't really figured (never even taken it out of the box actually) out how to use my ruffle foot right?  Well now I have bought the Singer serger and am scare to use that too !  I swear I will figure them both out this weekend but really, what is my problem?  This is ridiculous!  I am excited about both of them since it will make my life easier but I have to get over this fear I have!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

sahm1000 said:


> I just want to give a big round of     to everyone that has felt ignored.  I KNOW I am not the best at commenting on everyone's things and I don't like the way I come across online (I'm not a very good writer and feel like I come across wrong a lot of the time, *I swear I'm a nice person and really not a dork*!) so if I miss something or don't comment please don't take offense because none was intended.  I love this board and am so glad to know everyone on it.  Everyone on the board, whether I know your actual name or just a screen name or what you look like, is in my thoughts  and prayers everday.




But I alas I am a dork!   Just hope somehow I come across nice too!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

sahm1000 said:


> So I have probably mentioned that I am kind of a chicken and haven't really figured (never even taken it out of the box actually) out how to use my ruffle foot right?  Well now I have bought the Singer serger and am scare to use that too !  I swear I will figure them both out this weekend but really, what is my problem?  This is ridiculous!  I am excited about both of them since it will make my life easier but I have to get over this fear I have!


I know how you feel. When I got my new machine I was afraid to use all the features on it. I did eventually start using them and it has been fun.


----------



## Adi12982

sahm1000 said:


> I just want to give a big round of     to everyone that has felt ignored.  I KNOW I am not the best at commenting on everyone's things and I don't like the way I come across online (I'm not a very good writer and feel like I come across wrong a lot of the time, I swear I'm a nice person and really not a dork!) so if I miss something or don't comment please don't take offense because none was intended.  I love this board and am so glad to know everyone on it.  Everyone on the board, whether I know your actual name or just a screen name or what you look like, is in my thoughts  and prayers everday.


    



sahm1000 said:


> So I have probably mentioned that I am kind of a chicken and haven't really figured (never even taken it out of the box actually) out how to use my ruffle foot right?  Well now I have bought the Singer serger and am scare to use that too !  I swear I will figure them both out this weekend but really, what is my problem?  This is ridiculous!  I am excited about both of them since it will make my life easier but I have to get over this fear I have!



Hope you pluck up the courage soon!!  I am sure you'll enjoy it once you learn how to use it (though I've never used one, so I dunno how to help at all  ).


----------



## MegaWoman

Bonjour les filles et un gars (that's "one guy" en français!)  hey - I'm just like Fancy Nancy!

Well, I've been lurking lots, not sewing so much.  It looks like everyone needs a GIANT group hug!  There's so much going on.  And sadly, I'm in need of a hug too.  We were looking to buy a house, found one we liked (that we could afford) and put in an offer, had my Dad do a home inspection, hired an arborist to check out a large tree in the yard, AND put in an offer.  Then we waited while the sellers were ON VACATION, and couldn't be reached to present the offer to!  Anyhoo, long story short, we lost the house, the sale was almost complete too!  Now we have to be out of our present house in 27 days, and we're not able to secure a mortgage in time (thanks to a data entry error at the credit verification company, and that market crash from earlier this week ).  Sooooo, we have to rent a place for a while until this whole mess is sorted out.  This just rots!  So DH and I surprised the kids by picking them up from school at lunch and driving to the USA, took them to Target and bought them their Hallowe'en costumes, bought some junk food that we can't buy in Canada and ate at the Olive Garden (we don't have those here either).  Yum!  Love the Bellini iced tea there.  A little cross-border retail therapy was all we needed to lift our spirits, but we just didn't have time to go to Joann's  

I had a question for those of you who sell your creations, feel free to PM me!  Do you feel that you make enough money to justify the time spent?  Are you able to make a profit - or you do find yourself spending more on fabric for your own kids?  Any tips would be great.  Here in Canada I NEVER see kids with customs of any kind, so I thought I would look into this!

So here's a GIANT     for everyone (even if you think you don't need it!)

Stephanie


----------



## eeyore3847

MegaWoman said:


> I had a question for those of you who sell your creations, feel free to PM me!  Do you feel that you make enough money to justify the time spent?  Are you able to make a profit - or you do find yourself spending more on fabric for your own kids?  Any tips would be great.  Here in Canada I NEVER see kids with customs of any kind, so I thought I would look into this!
> Stephanie



I pm'd ya and I hope I was helpful!
Lori


----------



## Jen117

eeyore3847 said:


> I pm'd ya and I hope I was helpful!
> Lori



I am interested in this also, if you don't mind.  I have sold a couple things already, but really wondering.


----------



## Adi12982

Jen117 said:


> I am interested in this also, if you don't mind.  I have sold a couple things already, but really wondering.



Same here. . . I've been debating it.  Also, don't know if eBay or etsy would be best??


----------



## eeyore3847

Jen117 said:


> I am interested in this also, if you don't mind.  I have sold a couple things already, but really wondering.


pm'd ya too!

Lori


----------



## jessica52877

I'll be quite honest about the selling of items. I more or less feel I work for free when I sell stuff. I love to sew though and it gives me a reason to sew. 

After buying the supplies and ebay fees (by supplies I am just counting shirts or jeans, not the fabrics, threads, stablizers, heat n bond, pattern, etc) I usually get $10-15, on some not even $10, so if I added in all the little things I probably make about nothing. Some take only about 2-3 hours and some I spend days on, but i still enjoy it at this point. Since I wouldn't be doing something else with my time it is okay with me.

I do feel I could raise my prices on some things, but the whole reason I started making customs was because of the outrageous prices that they go for. I want a normal person to be able to enjoy them. By "normal" I just mean I would never in a million years pay much for my son's clothes!



MegaWoman said:


> Bonjour les filles et un gars (that's "one guy" en français!)  hey - I'm just like Fancy Nancy!
> 
> Well, I've been lurking lots, not sewing so much.  It looks like everyone needs a GIANT group hug!  There's so much going on.  And sadly, I'm in need of a hug too.  We were looking to buy a house, found one we liked (that we could afford) and put in an offer, had my Dad do a home inspection, hired an arborist to check out a large tree in the yard, AND put in an offer.  Then we waited while the sellers were ON VACATION, and couldn't be reached to present the offer to!  Anyhoo, long story short, we lost the house, the sale was almost complete too!  Now we have to be out of our present house in 27 days, and we're not able to secure a mortgage in time (thanks to a data entry error at the credit verification company, and that market crash from earlier this week ).  Sooooo, we have to rent a place for a while until this whole mess is sorted out.  This just rots!  So DH and I surprised the kids by picking them up from school at lunch and driving to the USA, took them to Target and bought them their Hallowe'en costumes, bought some junk food that we can't buy in Canada and ate at the Olive Garden (we don't have those here either).  Yum!  Love the Bellini iced tea there.  A little cross-border retail therapy was all we needed to lift our spirits, but we just didn't have time to go to Joann's
> 
> I had a question for those of you who sell your creations, feel free to PM me!  Do you feel that you make enough money to justify the time spent?  Are you able to make a profit - or you do find yourself spending more on fabric for your own kids?  Any tips would be great.  Here in Canada I NEVER see kids with customs of any kind, so I thought I would look into this!
> 
> So here's a GIANT     for everyone (even if you think you don't need it!)
> 
> Stephanie


----------



## eeyore3847

Adi12982 said:


> Same here. . . I've been debating it.  Also, don't know if eBay or etsy would be best??



pm'd ya!


----------



## jessica52877

I should add that the nice notes I get back from people about what I make just make me feel so good! I love it when they send pictures of the kiddos (but never ask since I don't know how you would go about that) and I have become friends with alot of them or atleast friends and communicated back and forth alot while working on their outfit.

I have had a few lately who have written the nicest long letters, it is just so nice that even though I am at home I am doing something I love and someone else is able to enjoy it too. Does that make sense?

That is also one reason I love the BIG GIVE! The items are so appreciated! The kids look so cute and happy with whatever is sent to them, just puts a smile on my face!


----------



## HeatherSue

100AcrePrincess said:


> I can't understand anyone expecting a child to go into K able to read.  I never really thought about teaching Ash to read since that is one of the things I send her to school for.  Besides, we both get very frustrated when I try to help her learn things.  There is no way I could homeschool.  Those of you who do impress me very much.


I'd love to homeschool.  But we both get frustrated when we work on her reading!  I don't know if the teacher plans on teaching them to read in class or not.   



minnie2 said:


> I hear you I had the same issue last yr then come mid yr and report card they faulted him because he couldn't do letter bends like ou!  UGH!  I so feel your pain!
> 
> 
> Ok I need to vent again!
> Nikki's principal called me AGAIn and I got scolded because I keep bringing up her lack of communication skills and the principal said I can't bring up her past poor communications skill issues because it doesn't apply.  Well I think it does if it keeps happening!!!!  She said I will find huge differences between 2nd and 3rd grade but when I mentioned that the other 3rd grade teacher has wonderful communication skills with parents.  She didn't want to hear it.  So from how she sees it is she won't take a habitual issue into effect?!?!?  Then I said I wanted and tried to extend an olive branch to the teacher for my kids sake and I would like to have a conversation with her to do so she told me to drop it!  OMG I am so pissed AGAIN!
> 
> I was so close to telling her NOT to talk to me like a child I am not her student I am an adult!
> 
> then I was told to go to her with issues concerning Nikki not the teacher or the nurse!  HUH?  Nikki has a medical issue she is not a medical professional!  I even explained that I got to the nurse because she IS the medical professional and she told me NO!
> 
> How bad is it when you wished your kid hated school so you would have an excuse to homeschool her?!?!?  Problem is she LOVES school and her friends there and thankfully the teacher doesn't seem to treat Nik any differently since our issues which is good.  Though I wonder if Nik just isn't telling me because she is so moody lately or is it that she is just hitting that moody age...
> 
> UGH!  I swear all of this stress is going to make my thyroid issue come back!


Thanks for understanding about the whole reading thing!

What is the problem with your principal?  What are you asking for that is so outrageous? You just want to make sure your daughter doesn't eat wheat products, correct?  Why are they making it into such an issue? What a jerk to talk to you that way!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Oh...THE COOKIES ARE SO GOOD!!!  Yep, made them this am.  As I was getting ready to mix them, I thought...hey this stuff would fit in a jar!  You know, like the cookie mixes in a jar you see around the holidays...but this is much less work!  I tried it with a medium size mason jar, don't know the measurement, I'll figure that out later...but the cake mix and the chips fit perfect.  So, for those last minute gifts, a basket from the dollar store, a jar with the mix, the can of pumkin, a wooden spoon, maybe a tea towel...I'll be keeping that stuff on hand.
> 
> And, because I live in the south and all things need to be more fattening...I tried a glaze with powdered sugar and milk on top...YUMMY!


I SO don't appreciate all this dessert talk!  I started the South Beach diet 12 days ago.  I haven't had any sugar or bread or anything bad for me since then!! I have 2 more days to go before I can start reintroducing 100% whole grain products back into my diet.  

But, on the plus side, I've lost ELEVEN pounds!!!    I never lose weight this fast, so I am thrilled!!!




Adi12982 said:


> Hope you feel better soon!


Thank you!   I'm already feeling better today than yesterday.



Clutterbug said:


> Heather, do not stress about Tessa's reading level!!  I don't believe that it is expected they they read at that level, but many, many kids have developed the skill when they enter K.  I think it's also one of those things that when it clicks, the teachers want to roll with it and encourage as much progress as they can so every kid ends up working at a different pace.  Neither of my kids was reading when they entered K but Megan started 1st grade reading above 2nd grade level and Wyatt was still at level one when he started 1st grade this year.     He's gone up 6 levels in one month of school and his teacher told me that his class of 14 children has 6 different reading groups right now.  The one thing that has been consistant with all teachers the last 4 years is that they want the children to practice reading every night.  Hang in there, Tessa will be flying through books before you know it!


I wasn't so concerned with her not reading fluently as I was concerned that she's going to get left behind by her teacher if I can't figure out how to make it "click" with her.  This is something we were told they would have to know by the end of the year, not before school started.  Most of the kids in her class took a class called "BK" last year.  It's almost exactly the same as kindergarten, but it's for kids who aren't quite ready for K yet.  So, they've already done all this stuff.  Tessa is loving school and she loves to learn, so I'm sure she'll catch up.  I was just surprised because I thought she was pretty advanced to be able to read a little before school started!



eeyore3847 said:


> working on the new fabulous pair this morning already!
> Lori


I'm looking forward to seeing them!  Sawyer loves Dumbo and I had been eyeing a Dumbo applique design on  .  



sahm1000 said:


> So I have probably mentioned that I am kind of a chicken and haven't really figured (never even taken it out of the box actually) out how to use my ruffle foot right?  Well now I have bought the Singer serger and am scare to use that too !  I swear I will figure them both out this weekend but really, what is my problem?  This is ridiculous!  I am excited about both of them since it will make my life easier but I have to get over this fear I have!


I don't know how to help you, but I do know that my sister is NOT the person to help you through this issue.   



MegaWoman said:


> Bonjour les filles et un gars (that's "one guy" en français!)  hey - I'm just like Fancy Nancy!
> 
> Well, I've been lurking lots, not sewing so much.  It looks like everyone needs a GIANT group hug!  There's so much going on.  And sadly, I'm in need of a hug too.  We were looking to buy a house, found one we liked (that we could afford) and put in an offer, had my Dad do a home inspection, hired an arborist to check out a large tree in the yard, AND put in an offer.  Then we waited while the sellers were ON VACATION, and couldn't be reached to present the offer to!  Anyhoo, long story short, we lost the house, the sale was almost complete too!  Now we have to be out of our present house in 27 days, and we're not able to secure a mortgage in time (thanks to a data entry error at the credit verification company, and that market crash from earlier this week ).  Sooooo, we have to rent a place for a while until this whole mess is sorted out.  This just rots!  So DH and I surprised the kids by picking them up from school at lunch and driving to the USA, took them to Target and bought them their Hallowe'en costumes, bought some junk food that we can't buy in Canada and ate at the Olive Garden (we don't have those here either).  Yum!  Love the Bellini iced tea there.  A little cross-border retail therapy was all we needed to lift our spirits, but we just didn't have time to go to Joann's
> 
> I had a question for those of you who sell your creations, feel free to PM me!  Do you feel that you make enough money to justify the time spent?  Are you able to make a profit - or you do find yourself spending more on fabric for your own kids?  Any tips would be great.  Here in Canada I NEVER see kids with customs of any kind, so I thought I would look into this!
> 
> So here's a GIANT     for everyone (even if you think you don't need it!)
> 
> Stephanie



I'm sorry to hear the deal on your house fell through!  What a pain to have to 
move twice now, it would have been nice not to have to do that!
---------------------------

As for everyone who feels ignored, you're not alone!  There have been lots of times I've answered a question, or commented on something and then someone posts "No one answered my question" or "No one commented on this" or they thank the person who answered after I did.  So, it happens to all of us! But, I don't take it personally.  I know people miss things, especially when it's in a big multi-quote like I tend to post! 

  To everyone who has felt that way!  We all do our best to try and make sure no one gets ignored.  If you ever have a question that hasn't been answered, post it again, really BIG!
-----------------------------------


----------



## jham

okay, I hope this makes sense, I'm no Linnette!  and I had to write with a "fat"  marker, but a couple of people asked, so here are the dimensions for the reversible cape.  I used about a 1/4" seam allowance and left an opening at the bottom big enough for my hand so I could turn it right side out.  Then I used a little piece of stitch witchery to close the opening without showing any stitching.  When I put the velcro on I just remembered to put one side on one color and the other side on the other color (before I stitched around the edgs) to keep me from messing up.


----------



## minnie2

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I hope this all gets straight somehow!!!
> 
> And about the kids getting faulted for silly stuff...when we moved last year a month after school started, Patrick was tested to see where he was at for 1st reports.  When asked his phone number and address he gave the exact perfect address, for our old house.  Keep in mind, we had only been here for a week.  He was marked he did not know it!   I told the teacher is was all perfect, she had written down what he said, she said, well that is not what is in his records.   He knew it next report time!


That was crazy!


sahm1000 said:


> So I have probably mentioned that I am kind of a chicken and haven't really figured (never even taken it out of the box actually) out how to use my ruffle foot right?  Well now I have bought the Singer serger and am scare to use that too !  I swear I will figure them both out this weekend but really, what is my problem?  This is ridiculous!  I am excited about both of them since it will make my life easier but I have to get over this fear I have!


Let me know how you make out my ruffler still scares me!


MegaWoman said:


> Bonjour les filles et un gars (that's "one guy" en français!)  hey - I'm just like Fancy Nancy!
> 
> Well, I've been lurking lots, not sewing so much.  It looks like everyone needs a GIANT group hug!  There's so much going on.  And sadly, I'm in need of a hug too.  We were looking to buy a house, found one we liked (that we could afford) and put in an offer, had my Dad do a home inspection, hired an arborist to check out a large tree in the yard, AND put in an offer.  Then we waited while the sellers were ON VACATION, and couldn't be reached to present the offer to!  Anyhoo, long story short, we lost the house, the sale was almost complete too!  Now we have to be out of our present house in 27 days, and we're not able to secure a mortgage in time (thanks to a data entry error at the credit verification company, and that market crash from earlier this week ).  Sooooo, we have to rent a place for a while until this whole mess is sorted out.  This just rots!  So DH and I surprised the kids by picking them up from school at lunch and driving to the USA, took them to Target and bought them their Hallowe'en costumes, bought some junk food that we can't buy in Canada and ate at the Olive Garden (we don't have those here either).  Yum!  Love the Bellini iced tea there.  A little cross-border retail therapy was all we needed to lift our spirits, but we just didn't have time to go to Joann's
> 
> I had a question for those of you who sell your creations, feel free to PM me!  Do you feel that you make enough money to justify the time spent?  Are you able to make a profit - or you do find yourself spending more on fabric for your own kids?  Any tips would be great.  Here in Canada I NEVER see kids with customs of any kind, so I thought I would look into this!
> 
> So here's a GIANT     for everyone (even if you think you don't need it!)
> 
> Stephanie


I am sorry this isn't going as you planned!  Good luck!


Heather-
All I am asking for is open communication between me and my dd.  I also want her to be safe in school with her Celiacs.  This all started because the teacher vetoed me talking to the parents about if they were going to bring a bday treat or some kind of treat for what ever reason to class to please contact me so I can bring something comparable for Nikki.  She said NO!  Last yr is was no problem we had a great relationship with the teacher and it was very easy.  So why is this witch making it so hard!???

 So just because she isn't sick at this moment and because she is smart in school and not falling behind they are not letting her get a plan that will ensure her safety!  Sure they are making a care plan but it isn't as binding as a 504 plan...

This principal has o problem treating me like a child and talking down to me!  This is the same woman who has no issue with a sexual offender who has a kid in the school come and help out with events because his wife heads the pto!  Ok so he was charged with relations with a teenager so it wasn't like it was a little kid but se was still underage!  This woman also has no problem announcing to the entire school which has some prek classes and younger grades last yr that rules are changing because of a bomb scare!  UH the kids in elementry school just need to know rules ahve changed period and it should be up to the parents to handle how they kids needed to know about the bomb scare  She announced this during the morning announcements BEFORE the parents where told in that school When I confronted her about this she said well kids came to me because their older siblings knew about it.  Sure so blame the kids.  What she should have done is directed the kids back to the parents!  Even call those parents and let them know what their kids were asking.  UGH!  she is a nightmare!


----------



## HeatherSue

We have a new BIG GIVE family!

This family has a 3 year old girl named Lydia and a 18 month old boy named Tobias.  The mother is really sweet.  She was SO excited when I told her we wanted to include them in the big give.  Here's how she responded when I asked if she was interested:

Oh. MY.GOODNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am completely speechless...  I am in shock!! WOW! I'm pretty much giggling like a little kid.  Those are SO beautiful!!!!!!!!! Lydia will be so excited!!!!!!!!!!!   
Wow.... I don't even know what to say....  Wow.... *giggle* Okay, I'll try to keep it toghether, lol! Our answer is YES!!!!   
That is the most amazing blessing since our Wish Trip announcement!!! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!! 

I'm still giggling with tears in my eyes!!!! 
I just told Lydia (and with as much as she actually understands, lol) and she started jumping up and down!!!!!!!!!  
Wow, I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!  I had to phone my mom and she is so excited too!!! She said to say thank you!!! She lives far away in Norway and feels so happy that someone is blessing Lydia!!!!
WOOOOHOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

How cute is she?  I loved that response!! Anyway, if you want to learn more about this Big Give, here's the link:

http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=58354&threadid=479311

We're playing around with the color scheme over there, so it may look different than the last time you were there.
----------

Here's a link to her pre-trip report, too.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1968447


------------------------------------


----------



## kjbrown

eeyore3847 said:


> pm'd ya!



Oops, sort of quoted the wrong thing, but I wanted to say that I would be interested in the response as well.  I posted a question along the same lines earlier...

THANKS!


----------



## peachygreen

How do you get to the big give board?  I'm sure I missed something in the front page?  Now that I am finishing up for my own trip, I wouldn't mind trying to help out on occassion for the big give.


----------



## froggy33

Since I haven't been on in a while and I can't possibly go through all the posts (you guys are so chatty-I love it!), could you tell me where I can find the pattern for the Vida dress.  I really like it and would love to try it out.  Thanks!!

Jess


----------



## my*2*angels

> jham said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay, I hope this makes sense, I'm no Linnette!  and I had to write with a "fat"  marker, but a couple of people asked, so here are the dimensions for the reversible cape.  I used about a 1/4" seam allowance and left an opening at the bottom big enough for my hand so I could turn it right side out.  Then I used a little piece of stitch witchery to close the opening without showing any stitching.  When I put the velcro on I just remembered to put one side on one color and the other side on the other color (before I stitched around the edgs) to keep me from messing up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks jham!!!  This is going to be sooo helpful when I make her costume!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## my*2*angels

froggy33 said:


> Since I haven't been on in a while and I can't possibly go through all the posts (you guys are so chatty-I love it!), could you tell me where I can find the pattern for the Vida dress.  I really like it and would love to try it out.  Thanks!!
> 
> Jess



Someone said they had gotten theirs at banberryplace.com!HTH


----------



## kpgriffin

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I don't know if this is what you want, but I posted this one earlier http://www.jcarolinecreative.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Store_Code=JC&Screen=HOBO_BAG
> 
> Wow! That is not the purse, but I really like this one.  Thanks for posted. I love all of your designsand your little one is adorable.


----------



## twob4him

jham said:


> Okay, here are the photos I didn't get posted earlier.  Here is a reversible superhero cape I made for Luke's friend's birthday.  I CASEd some that were being sold at the last boutique we were in only I sort of changed the shape of mine.  I like mine better  Now Luke wants one but can't decide which superheros.  They had a cute Incredibles one at the boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's Luke's birthday shirt I slaved over for hours--seriously!  I picked out the image, typed in my text, resized, colored, moved it around, did the back, got everything perfect, went to put it in the cart and the stupid zazzle system went down. about 3 or 4 times.  I had to go back on a totally different day to get it to work.  It really did take as long as making a shirt myself.  But shipping was super quick!
> 
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last but not least I CASEd myself, and the skirt I made for Karlyn, for Lily.  Actually I cut all the squares out at the same time.  Now I just need to make her top for it.


OMGosh! I love love love the capes.....how cool is that!  
I made t-shirts thru them and they didn't fit. They sent me a new size and when I tried to return the other ones they said...no problem just keep them. They do have fast shipping!
I love your skirt.....the colors are great together. How did you do the hem again??? Was it hard?





jham said:


> Thanks for noticing!  I was starting to feel invisible  (hey, it's been a rough couple of days!)



Awwwww poor jammy....sorry about the rough couple of days   



MouseTriper said:


> Hi My Friends....I wanted to let you all know that I did go see my best friend today who is dying from cancer.  I am so THANKFUL that I went..so very, very thankful.  It was very hard emotionally but Peggy was so glad I was there.  They had been limiting people's visits to ten minutes but she didn't want me to go. I was there in her room for almost 2 hours.  Yes, I cried and cried and so did she but she held my hand and told me it was okay.  She has always been more concerned about how I was doing than with herself.  She is older than me and has told me nurmerous times since she has been sick that I am the daughter she never had.  She said she would have been honored to be my Mother which of course got me crying again.  She cried and told me that she loved my letter that I sent her and that it meant the world to her.  That made me feel so good too.  She also gave me one of her favorite things and told me that it reminded her of me and that she wanted me to have it.  I will cherish it always.
> 
> It had only been a few weeks since I had actually seen her, though we had spoke on the phone.  However, in those short weeks, her body had changed drastically.  It was hard to see her so frail and thin, and of course it is devastating to see how much pain she is in.  She looked so tired and worn out and I kept telling her I would let her get some rest but she did not want me to go.  So again, I am so THANKFUL that I went and spent this time with her.  I love her dearly and will miss her so much!
> 
> One of her favorite books was "Marley and Me" (about a dog) and that is because they have always had dogs.  They never had children.  About a month ago I went to the movies with her and her husband and we talked about seeing "Marley and Me" the movie.  It is coming out around Christmas time and so Peggy made me promise I would go see it in her honor and have an icee and popcorn for her.  It made me laugh....but you know I will be there!!!  Absolutely!!!
> 
> Her husband said he wanted to talk to me before I left as he wanted to ask me to do something.  Turns out he wants me to help him create a slideshow of pictures and music to show at Peggy's funeral.  I hope to create a beautiful one in honor of Peggy.  I don't think she has much time left here but as she said to me with tears, "don't worry Bethie...I will see you again"!!!
> 
> And I believe her!!!
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to thank all of you again for the kind words and prayers.  You guys are all so sweet on here!!!  Hugs to all of you!!!


Glad that you were able to connect and your support means so much to them I am sure!!!  



HeatherSue said:


> Thank you.
> 
> What's weird is that the teacher is spending a lot of time teaching them shapes, colors, letters, and things they all probably already know.  But, we're supposed to work with them on reading in the evening.  I'd really rather she tried to teach them to read in school!  Tessa gets very frustrated when I try to help her!


Are you sure   they wanted you to "teach" her to read...typically they just want you to read to them. The more the better.... 

 Perhaps Tessa should employ Sarah's technique. It worked.  She wanted to get into the honors class so she completed all her work to the best of her ability and as soon as she was done, I told her to go to the teacher to ask what she should do next, or ask how she can help. So, today the teacher pulls her aside and says that he wants to move her to the honors class because she is ahead of everyone and always goes above and beyond.  Perhaps Tessa could ask her teacher to help her learn to "read" (letters and sounds) rather than working on shapes and colors etc. which she already knows. Doesn't hurt to ask.  



my*2*angels said:


> Rylie just walked in here and was telling me something!  She does not say things very plain, and so sometimes I can't understand her.  Well, she walks up to me and all I can smell is baby powder!  I asked her to show me what she had done.  Well, she had gotten deodorant and rubbed it all over her arms!  At least she smells good!


Awwwwww....this is soooo something my DD's do! However they get into my bath and body works spray and smell like one big vanilla bean!


----------



## SallyfromDE

eeyore3847 said:


> I only have a little here. I got it from   and it is part of a fabric shower curtain. I probably will not use it this year. Let me see how much I have..



Oh that would be wonderful. Please let me know. 



eeyore3847 said:


> Do you think this is too girly for my son... My husband says yes and now I am sad he will not get to wear it... now what do I do with it.. ok what do you all think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



I didn't think it looked girly. It looked age appropiate. But I know men can be funny about stuff.


----------



## SallyfromDE

twob4him said:


> Are you sure   they wanted you to "teach" her to read...typically they just want you to read to them. The more the better....
> 
> Perhaps Tessa should employ Sarah's technique. It worked.  She wanted to get into the honors class so she completed all her work to the best of her ability and as soon as she was done, I told her to go to the teacher to ask what she should do next, or ask how she can help. So, today the teacher pulls her aside and says that he wants to move her to the honors class because she is ahead of everyone and always goes above and beyond.  Perhaps Tessa could ask her teacher to help her learn to "read" (letters and sounds) rather than working on shapes and colors etc. which she already knows. Doesn't hurt to ask.




I'd like to know how to get a kid to like to read! Kirsta hates it  and every night if such a fight just to get her to read for 20 minutes.


----------



## mommyof3princess

Hi everyone I spoke with Chloe's mom this morning and she started crying. She just could not believe there were people out there that would do this for her daughter without knowing her. I found out her shoe size it's a 1 so I am thinking size 1 or 2 would be great. These are the pictures I took of the twom of them today. Chloe was proud to be wearing the blue flower shirt Megan had just given her a few days ago. Every day this week she has gotten to wear something new to her. And i know it makes her happy. Normally she is shorter than Megan but she has I would say 2 inch plastic heels on today. They make eachother so happy. Thanks to everyone for your help. Her Birthday is dec 17 so I thought we could try for the second week of dec that way I have time to get gift bags and wrap everything. And I told her mom that there has to be a fashion show so I can take pictures for all of you.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I am making Madi a patchwork twirl jumper She is a size 3-4. I have 1/2 yd of 4 fabrics so a total of 2 yrds; from the bodice to hem is 16in; she is 22 in around.  What size do I need to make the squares so it will come out right?   I am soooooo bad at math


----------



## charlinn

disneymommieof2 said:


> The outfits are really cute!! I love the pumpkin fabric too!
> Do you pin then sew or just go for it? How are you gathering the ruffle?



Thanks 

I gather the ruffle on my machine...I use the long stitch and set my # thing (??) to 9.  Usually it will ruffle it 1/2 the length...if that makes any sense.  I then pin it and sew it...I guess I need to measure???  Not try to eyeball it...I am so impatient!! LOL



mommyof3princess said:


> I love this fall outfit it is so perfect. the only thing it's missing is a model



I know...I am hoping I can get her in it today...we'll see 



sahm1000 said:


> I think someone has already mentioned it but get an applique foot.  Mine was only about $8 but it was worth ten times that if  you are going to do a lot of appliqueing.



I am so going to get that foot!!  I had no idea  LOL!!  Such a rookie!! huh 



danicaw said:


> Great job! Congrats on your first pattern and applique!



Thanks so much!!  I think I may do another one this weekend  I want to try a Peasant shirt for under the fall one and I need to do the buttons 



lovesdumbo said:


> Great job!  You can buy an applique foot for your machine that is clear and is open and clear-makes things a lot easier!



Thanks so much!



teresajoy said:


> It looks great!


Thanks 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I love it...makes me want to go apple picking or to the fair!



Thanks so much!  I know!  I am really in love with this one.  If I do say so myself.  







[/QUOTE]


----------



## charlinn

The Moonk's Mom said:


> This is so cute.  I am debating if I want to make something for the fall festival this Sunday...I am already behind on my sewing!  Why not add something else to the mix!



Thanks  I think you should put a fall one in  Why not??  Right


----------



## eeyore3847

SallyfromDE said:


> I didn't think it looked girly. It looked age appropiate. But I know men can be funny about stuff.




men I tell ya!!!! they have there manly opinions!


----------



## charlinn

eeyore3847 said:


> FInally got my camera back today from canon. it is all fixed!! Woo hoo -
> Here are a couple of sets I finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warning... sad puppy pose!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finished a few that are not disney.. want to see those!!
> 
> lori


These are all great!!


----------



## eeyore3847

charlinn said:


> These are all great!!



Thanks I had fun making them.. I hope someone will love them as much as I loved making theml!
Lori


----------



## minnie2

Here is a purse I made last week.  It looks better in person then in this picture.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




This is an outfit I made for my nephew.  I screwed up and the stretch of the fabric is wrong. UGH!  Oh well it is the thought that counts right?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It will match the outfit I made his sister a few weeks ago.


----------



## mommyof3princess

eeyore3847 said:


> Do you think this is too girly for my son... My husband says yes and now I am sad he will not get to wear it... now what do I do with it.. ok what do you all think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


I think they are cute for a boy my sil has a 2yo son and she said she would let him wear them. My dh thinks they are fine for a boy. Maybe it's just a matter of opnion in this matter. Go with what you feel strongly with. It could just be a matter of putting a different color shirt with it maybe a blue polo just trying to keep you from starting over I hope I helped. He is adorable by the way. Kinda wish I had a boy sometimes.



MouseTriper said:


> Hi My Friends....I wanted to let you all know that I did go see my best friend today who is dying from cancer.  I am so THANKFUL that I went..so very, very thankful.  It was very hard emotionally but Peggy was so glad I was there.  They had been limiting people's visits to ten minutes but she didn't want me to go. I was there in her room for almost 2 hours.  Yes, I cried and cried and so did she but she held my hand and told me it was okay.  She has always been more concerned about how I was doing than with herself.  She is older than me and has told me nurmerous times since she has been sick that I am the daughter she never had.  She said she would have been honored to be my Mother which of course got me crying again.  She cried and told me that she loved my letter that I sent her and that it meant the world to her.  That made me feel so good too.  She also gave me one of her favorite things and told me that it reminded her of me and that she wanted me to have it.  I will cherish it always.
> 
> It had only been a few weeks since I had actually seen her, though we had spoke on the phone.  However, in those short weeks, her body had changed drastically.  It was hard to see her so frail and thin, and of course it is devastating to see how much pain she is in.  She looked so tired and worn out and I kept telling her I would let her get some rest but she did not want me to go.  So again, I am so THANKFUL that I went and spent this time with her.  I love her dearly and will miss her so much!
> 
> One of her favorite books was "Marley and Me" (about a dog) and that is because they have always had dogs.  They never had children.  About a month ago I went to the movies with her and her husband and we talked about seeing "Marley and Me" the movie.  It is coming out around Christmas time and so Peggy made me promise I would go see it in her honor and have an icee and popcorn for her.  It made me laugh....but you know I will be there!!!  Absolutely!!!
> 
> Her husband said he wanted to talk to me before I left as he wanted to ask me to do something.  Turns out he wants me to help him create a slideshow of pictures and music to show at Peggy's funeral.  I hope to create a beautiful one in honor of Peggy.  I don't think she has much time left here but as she said to me with tears, "don't worry Bethie...I will see you again"!!!
> 
> And I believe her!!!
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to thank all of you again for the kind words and prayers.  You guys are all so sweet on here!!!  Hugs to all of you!!!


 I am so glad you were able to spend extra time with her. And she gave you something special to keep to remember her. I am sorry you are losing your dear friend. I hope we can all help you through this hard time.   



dezimber said:


> I lurk here to admire all of the creations that have been made by all of you talented sewers.  All the while I have been wishing I could sew something that won't fall apart after the first washing and minus the zigzigs that appeared dispite the fact that the machine was set to a straight stitch. I have been inspired to try to make something for my upcoming trip.  I got some Minnie Dot fabric at Joann's.  I like the kids dresses but being plus sized and 40 I doubt I can pull off a twirl skirt unless I was going to be clogging(which I never got past beginner)...lol. So, I was thinking that a frilly apron that I can wear over my regular clothes would be an option.  This is the pattern I got.  http://www.butterick.com/item/B4838.htm?search=apron&page=1
> What do you think?
> 
> OT side note: I registered on the Big Give Board and got an email that my account was activated but I am not able to log in.  Any ideas what is happening?


 I like the apron. I would never have thought to do that. I am plus size myself I hate drawing attention to myself. I like blending in but I love your idea. And welcome out of lurkdom.  Good luck with it. If you have any problems with it I am sure someone here can help you. They are all great.



my*2*angels said:


> Rylie just walked in here and was telling me something!  She does not say things very plain, and so sometimes I can't understand her.  Well, she walks up to me and all I can smell is baby powder!  I asked her to show me what she had done.  Well, she had gotten deodorant and rubbed it all over her arms!  At least she smells good!


 And here I am trying to get mine to remember to put hers on everyday.  she can get stinky.  



minnie2 said:


> I hear you I had the same issue last yr then come mid yr and report card they faulted him because he couldn't do letter bends like ou!  UGH!  I so feel your pain!
> 
> 
> thanks I may try bias tape next time.
> Good luck with the medical issues. You and your family are in my thoughts!
> 
> 
> Ok I need to vent again!
> Nikki's principal called me AGAIn and I got scolded because I keep bringing up her lack of communication skills and the principal said I can't bring up her past poor communications skill issues because it doesn't apply.  Well I think it does if it keeps happening!!!!  She said I will find huge differences between 2nd and 3rd grade but when I mentioned that the other 3rd grade teacher has wonderful communication skills with parents.  She didn't want to hear it.  So from how she sees it is she won't take a habitual issue into effect?!?!?  Then I said I wanted and tried to extend an olive branch to the teacher for my kids sake and I would like to have a conversation with her to do so she told me to drop it!  OMG I am so pissed AGAIN!
> 
> I was so close to telling her NOT to talk to me like a child I am not her student I am an adult!
> 
> then I was told to go to her with issues concerning Nikki not the teacher or the nurse!  HUH?  Nikki has a medical issue she is not a medical professional!  I even explained that I got to the nurse because she IS the medical professional and she told me NO!
> 
> How bad is it when you wished your kid hated school so you would have an excuse to homeschool her?!?!?  Problem is she LOVES school and her friends there and thankfully the teacher doesn't seem to treat Nik any differently since our issues which is good.  Though I wonder if Nik just isn't telling me because she is so moody lately or is it that she is just hitting that moody age...
> 
> UGH!  I swear all of this stress is going to make my thyroid issue come back!


 Well I hope your thyroid problem does not come back and I am glad you are able to vent somewhere. And chances are someone here has been in the same spot as you. I do hope all goes well and you keep us posted.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> OMG!!!  I almost choked on my cookie!  That is too funny!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BE VERY CAREFUL WITH THE COLDSTONE CAKE!!!!  The icing will stain...EVERYTHING!!!!  We had a spider man for Patrick's BD last year and the red stained me and the kids!   And those things are hard as rocks...be sure to set out a little before you serve and use a serated (cna't spell...I'm free to admit!) knife.
> 
> 
> Oh...THE COOKIES ARE SO GOOD!!!  Yep, made them this am.  As I was getting ready to mix them, I thought...hey this stuff would fit in a jar!  You know, like the cookie mixes in a jar you see around the holidays...but this is much less work!  I tried it with a medium size mason jar, don't know the measurement, I'll figure that out later...but the cake mix and the chips fit perfect.  So, for those last minute gifts, a basket from the dollar store, a jar with the mix, the can of pumkin, a wooden spoon, maybe a tea towel...I'll be keeping that stuff on hand.
> 
> And, because I live in the south and all things need to be more fattening...I tried a glaze with powdered sugar and milk on top...YUMMY!


 Thanks for the idea I love giving homemade gifts. Just as long as you don't mind me doing it. 



sahm1000 said:


> So I have probably mentioned that I am kind of a chicken and haven't really figured (never even taken it out of the box actually) out how to use my ruffle foot right?  Well now I have bought the Singer serger and am scare to use that too !  I swear I will figure them both out this weekend but really, what is my problem?  This is ridiculous!  I am excited about both of them since it will make my life easier but I have to get over this fear I have!


When I bought my new brother sewing machine the fancy push button kind I was so scared to take it out of the box my dh finally did it for me after me staring at it for 3 days. I was so scared to break it. But I zooooom right along now. Good luck.



minnie2 said:


> Here is a purse I made last week.  It looks better in person then in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an outfit I made for my nephew.  I screwed up and the stretch of the fabric is wrong. UGH!  Oh well it is the thought that counts right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will match the outfit I made his sister a few weeks ago.



I Love that skirt I don't think I have seen a twirl like that before.


----------



## charlinn

eeyore3847 said:


> Do you think this is too girly for my son... My husband says yes and now I am sad he will not get to wear it... now what do I do with it.. ok what do you all think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Well..IMHO  I agree that if you put a different color shirt (ie: blue/boyish color), it would help it not look girlie.  It is adorable, and quite age appropriate, IMO!!  Great Job!


----------



## charlinn

minnie2 said:


> Here is a purse I made last week.  It looks better in person then in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an outfit I made for my nephew.  I screwed up and the stretch of the fabric is wrong. UGH!  Oh well it is the thought that counts right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will match the outfit I made his sister a few weeks ago.


Love this purse!!  Adorable!


----------



## jham

HeatherSue said:


> But, on the plus side, I've lost ELEVEN pounds!!!    I never lose weight this fast, so I am thrilled!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!   I'm already feeling better today than yesterday.
> 
> 
> I wasn't so concerned with her not reading fluently as I was concerned that she's going to get left behind by her teacher if I can't figure out how to make it "click" with her.  This is something we were told they would have to know by the end of the year, not before school started.  Most of the kids in her class took a class called "BK" last year.  It's almost exactly the same as kindergarten, but it's for kids who aren't quite ready for K yet.  So, they've already done all this stuff.  Tessa is loving school and she loves to learn, so I'm sure she'll catch up.  I was just surprised because I thought she was pretty advanced to be able to read a little before school started!
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing them!  Sawyer loves Dumbo and I had been eyeing a Dumbo applique design on  .
> 
> 
> I don't know how to help you, but I do know that my sister is NOT the person to help you through this issue.





twob4him said:


> OMGosh! I love love love the capes.....how cool is that!
> I made t-shirts thru them and they didn't fit. They sent me a new size and when I tried to return the other ones they said...no problem just keep them. They do have fast shipping!
> I love your skirt.....the colors are great together. How did you do the hem again??? Was it hard?



Thanks!  I used bias tape on the hem.  They are simple to make, just time consuming. 



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I am making Madi a patchwork twirl jumper She is a size 3-4. I have 1/2 yd of 4 fabrics so a total of 2 yrds; from the bodice to hem is 16in; she is 22 in around.  What size do I need to make the squares so it will come out right?   I am soooooo bad at math



are you saying bottom of the bodice to hem is 16" ? so your skirt part of the jumper is 16"?  I'm guessing so because Madi is the same size as Lily and that sounds about right.  I usually use 4" squares, but since a jumper skirt is longer than a regular skirt I would go with like 5 1/3" squares (plus seam allowance) so that you only have to do 3 tiers instead of 4.  Then I would do the top tier double the width of the bottom of your bodice and double each tier in width.  Does that make sense?  No time to get into more detailed math because I have to run Luke to a birthday party.


----------



## eeyore3847

minnie2 said:


> Here is a purse I made last week.  It looks better in person then in this picture.




LOVE THE Bag.. I love the prints!


----------



## charlinn




----------



## longaberger_lara

jham said:


> okay, I hope this makes sense, I'm no Linnette!  and I had to write with a "fat"  marker, but a couple of people asked, so here are the dimensions for the reversible cape.  I used about a 1/4" seam allowance and left an opening at the bottom big enough for my hand so I could turn it right side out.  Then I used a little piece of stitch witchery to close the opening without showing any stitching.  When I put the velcro on I just remembered to put one side on one color and the other side on the other color (before I stitched around the edgs) to keep me from messing up.



Thank you so much!!  I'm sure Nate will love one and when I get it made I'll post pix!


----------



## Cherlynn25

charlinn said:


>



These turned out so cute! I really like the fall one! She looks adorable. you did a great job


----------



## sahm1000

So I ventured into unknown territory today and used both my serger AND ruffler!  YEAH ME!  Actually I didn't really sew anything I was just trying to figure them out.  The serger came already threaded (yeah Teresa I should have looked at that before I ran out and bought the thread!) so I left good alone be and just turned it on and it worked!  Quick question since I've never actually seen one in use before - I am assuming since it is a serger that I don't have to go back over something to lock in the stitch right?  That is the purpose of the serger, correct?  Let me know if I am doing it wrong please!

The ruffler for whatever reason was a little more difficult though!  I finally got it on (and yes this took a little bit of work on my part even though it was a snap on one  ).  It worked and I think I adjusted the thing correctly but about every other time it kind of jammed up and didn't work right.  Do other people's rufflers do that or do I need to keep figuring it out?  Do you think it could be that my machine doesn't work quite right with it?  It is a universal ruffler (for snap on machines) made by Janome and I have the brother machine from Costco.  Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## charlinn

Cherlynn25 said:


> These turned out so cute! I really like the fall one! She looks adorable. you did a great job


Thanks so much!!  It was my first time using YCMT Patterns...actually my first time sewing with a pattern (that I finished).  I am so excited...I have all weekend to cook, clean, & sew!!  How boring am I!!  LOL!!


----------



## eeyore3847

charlinn said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> she is super cute!


----------



## eeyore3847

sahm1000 said:


> So I ventured into unknown territory today and used both my serger AND ruffler!  YEAH ME!  Actually I didn't really sew anything I was just trying to figure them out.  The serger came already threaded (yeah Teresa I should have looked at that before I ran out and bought the thread!) so I left good alone be and just turned it on and it worked!  Quick question since I've never actually seen one in use before - I am assuming since it is a serger that I don't have to go back over something to lock in the stitch right?  That is the purpose of the serger, correct?  Let me know if I am doing it wrong please!



you are correct!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

mommyof3princess said:


> Hi everyone I spoke with Chloe's mom this morning and she started crying. She just could not believe there were people out there that would do this for her daughter without knowing her. I found out her shoe size it's a 1 so I am thinking size 1 or 2 would be great. These are the pictures I took of the twom of them today. Chloe was proud to be wearing the blue flower shirt Megan had just given her a few days ago. Every day this week she has gotten to wear something new to her. And i know it makes her happy. Normally she is shorter than Megan but she has I would say 2 inch plastic heels on today. They make eachother so happy. Thanks to everyone for your help. Her Birthday is dec 17 so I thought we could try for the second week of dec that way I have time to get gift bags and wrap everything. And I told her mom that there has to be a fashion show so I can take pictures for all of you.


She is a pretty girl. Jenna has some friends like this. Kim and Linnette were very nice and helped the two older children out with uniforms. The kids were so happy and anytime anything is given to the kids the mom always has tears in her eyes. That is very sweet of you to help out.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Hi everyone, I am sorry I havent been around in a while. I havent been feeling too good (morning sickness that just sticks with me ALLLLLLLL day)

has anyone heard how the TN family liked their things? How was their trip?This was Maroo's family she cares for. I made a few things and hoped the family liked them and stuck in a few "extras" in my package.

everything Ive seen in the last couple pages looks beautiful- love the bag!


Also couple questions.....

1. My 2 and half year old loves baths but hates having her hair washed now, for quite sometime now she screams and shakes and covers her head and crys "ALL DONE" while I try to wash her hair. I have tried several things, but nothing works so far- I'm open to ideas!

2. Potty training. She wants to put the poop from her diaper in the toilet, but refuses to even try sitting on the potty herself. She will hold her baby doll over the toilet and play pretend. We have the "Once Upon A Potty" DVD and she's watched that a few times. Any suggestions? Or is it just a time thing and I just have to wait and it will come on it's own? (this is the thought process I have now) We have a mini potty and a seat for the regular commode so she has her choice and we invite her to sit on it before baths, or whenever, but dont force it. If  we are awake and I see her "pushing" I suggest going to sit on the potty in a kind and encouraging voice, but she whines "Nooooooo" so I say, it's okay. I never make her feel like I dont want to change her diaper or that she's done anything wrong.
I've read a book that focuses on a whole doll and candy reward thing- but she is not interested. and Im not interested in "training in the nude".
That said- what are your thoughts?


PS. As for sewing, Im working on a wool coat for her, hope to finish it tomorrow if my stomach feels well enough to focus. Im going to a sewing group to hopefully keep my mind off how I'm feeling.


----------



## MouseTriper

Tinka_Belle said:


> Oh Beth, that is sweet and touching. I'm glad that you went to see her. That will give you a special memory of her.





disneymommieof2 said:


> Well I'm All teary eyed now!!
> I'm so glad you got to spend so much time with your friend Beth!!
> 
> To everyone who needs one tonight!!





The Moonk's Mom said:


> My heart breaks for you!  I can not imagine what you are going thru!!!





disneylovinfamily said:


> I am so glad to hear how your visit went but man you know how to make a girl cry at 6:30 in the morning.  YOu are such a great afriend and Peggy just sounds amazing.  I will be praying for her and her husband and of course you.





my*2*angels said:


> So glad you got to spend time with her!  I will be praying for her, her DH and you!





revrob said:


> I'm glad you had a nice visit.  I know it had to be very, very difficult.  But, you'll have that memory forever.  You'll always be glad you visited.  AND, it's great that you'll be able to participate in the service - that will give you a great way to show your love for her.  Big hugs!





HeatherSue said:


> Oh my gosh, Beth.  I am absolutely in tears.    That had to be so hard to do- but so important for both of you.  I am keeping you in my prayers.





jham said:


> I'm glad you had this time with your friend.





Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Seriously looks like a lot of Mommies need hugs today.  So hugs to you all  I'm here to "chat" if anyone needs me





jessica52877 said:


> I am so glad you went. I know it meant the world to her! I was crying right along reading this!





TravelinGal said:


> Beth - I'm glad you were able to spend some precious time with your friend.  My heart goes out to you, your friend and her family and her other friends.





100AcrePrincess said:


> I'm glad you were able to have a good (if sad) visit.  I'm sure you'll do a great job on the slideshow.





t-beri said:


> *Beth* So glad you went to see Peggy.  I know it was hard.  But like Christopher Robin said "You're stronger than you seem and braver than you think" At least I think that's the quote.  Pooh gets it mixed up through most of the movie so I can never be sure
> ...t.





Adi12982 said:


> Thanks so much for letting us know how it went. I am so overjoyed to hear that you are so happy that you went to see her.  I know you will make such a wonderful slide show of pictures.  You and your friends will be in my prayers.





Stephres said:


> I'm so glad you went. Maybe you can read some of the book to her as she rests?





sahm1000 said:


> I'm glad that you went.  I'm glad that this visit will be a comfort to you and I'm sure your slidshow will be perfect.  What a great friend  you are to her and her husband to do this last favor for her in her memory.





twob4him said:


> Glad that you were able to connect and your support means so much to them I am sure!!!






mommyof3princess said:


> I am so glad you were able to spend extra time with her. And she gave you something special to keep to remember her. I am sorry you are losing your dear friend. I hope we can all help you through this hard time.



*THANK YOU EVERYONE!!!! All your kind words mean the world to me.  I can't thank you enough!!!! *


----------



## MouseTriper

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi everyone, I am sorry I havent been around in a while. I havent been feeling too good (morning sickness that just sticks with me ALLLLLLLL day)
> 
> 1. My 2 and half year old loves baths but hates having her hair washed now, for quite sometime now she screams and shakes and covers her head and crys "ALL DONE" while I try to wash her hair. I have tried several things, but nothing works so far- I'm open to ideas!


Sorry to hear you have been having such long morning sickness...hopefully that will subside soon!

As far as ideas on helping wash hair....my DD had issues with the water going in her eyes so I let her pick out some "special bathtime"  goggles for her eyes and she LOVED it.


----------



## MouseTriper

jham said:


> Thanks for your thoughts and hugs everyone.  One of my kids is dealing with a medical issue right now and we don't know yet what is really going on.  I'll say more when I know more.  Any prayers would be appreciated.



Awww I will be keeping you and your little one in my prayers.  I pray that it is nothing serious and that your child will be feeling better soon.  Lots of HUGS to you!!!!


----------



## charlinn

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi everyone, I am sorry I havent been around in a while. I havent been feeling too good (morning sickness that just sticks with me ALLLLLLLL day)
> 
> has anyone heard how the TN family liked their things? How was their trip?This was Maroo's family she cares for. I made a few things and hoped the family liked them and stuck in a few "extras" in my package.
> 
> everything Ive seen in the last couple pages looks beautiful- love the bag!
> 
> 
> Also couple questions.....
> 
> 1. My 2 and half year old loves baths but hates having her hair washed now, for quite sometime now she screams and shakes and covers her head and crys "ALL DONE" while I try to wash her hair. I have tried several things, but nothing works so far- I'm open to ideas!
> 
> 2. Potty training. She wants to put the poop from her diaper in the toilet, but refuses to even try sitting on the potty herself. She will hold her baby doll over the toilet and play pretend. We have the "Once Upon A Potty" DVD and she's watched that a few times. Any suggestions? Or is it just a time thing and I just have to wait and it will come on it's own? (this is the thought process I have now) We have a mini potty and a seat for the regular commode so she has her choice and we invite her to sit on it before baths, or whenever, but dont force it. If  we are awake and I see her "pushing" I suggest going to sit on the potty in a kind and encouraging voice, but she whines "Nooooooo" so I say, it's okay. I never make her feel like I dont want to change her diaper or that she's done anything wrong.
> I've read a book that focuses on a whole doll and candy reward thing- but she is not interested. and Im not interested in "training in the nude".
> That said- what are your thoughts?
> 
> 
> PS. As for sewing, Im working on a wool coat for her, hope to finish it tomorrow if my stomach feels well enough to focus. Im going to a sewing group to hopefully keep my mind off how I'm feeling.


Hello 

1. for the hair washing...for my DD (4) and my 2 SDD (21 & 18) *when they were little).  I give my girls a wash rag...because in my experience it is the water in their eyes that they really do not like.  So I let them pick the washrag and fold it up and have them hold it over their eyes, while I rinse the soap/conditioner out.  I use a cup to pour the water and cup my hand over her forehead...to prevent as much water from going near her face as possible.  

2. The potty training thing...ugh...I had a hard time with my DD (4).  I also didn't push it or make her feel bad about any of it...but I just had to wait.  It's funny...if you don't mention it for a while (it's a controll thing for them) you'd be surprised...but, ya for the most part...you have to wait till they are ready.  

Just my thoughts


----------



## charlinn

MouseTriper said:


> Sorry to hear you have been having such long morning sickness...hopefully that will subside soon!
> 
> As far as ideas on helping wash hair....my DD had issues with the water going in her eyes so I let her pick out some "special bathtime"  goggles for her eyes and she LOVED it.


great idea with the goggles


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

MouseTriper said:


> Sorry to hear you have been having such long morning sickness...hopefully that will subside soon!
> 
> As far as ideas on helping wash hair....my DD had issues with the water going in her eyes so I let her pick out some "special bathtime"  goggles for her eyes and she LOVED it.



thats sound like a good idea- like swim googles? Do they make them for toddlers? She is about a size 18-24 m in cloths, so on the petit side. Where do I find those in October!

Also- One more thing!!
There is a gal in my MOPS (Mothers Of Preschoolers) group. She and her husband have a 1yr old and a 3yr old and he was recently diagnosed with brain cancer- stage 3, he's been given 5 years to live, he's about 37 years old. She has been a stay at home mom since her first child was born and he has been out of work for the last 3 months and money is very very tight. Her neighborhood is doing a tag sale/bake sale/activites day to raise money for them, but more than anything they need prayers. I know many of you pray, and this nice family (Jen and Ken) could use all the prayers they can get.


----------



## my*2*angels

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi everyone, I am sorry I havent been around in a while. I havent been feeling too good (morning sickness that just sticks with me ALLLLLLLL day)
> 
> has anyone heard how the TN family liked their things? How was their trip?This was Maroo's family she cares for. I made a few things and hoped the family liked them and stuck in a few "extras" in my package.
> 
> everything Ive seen in the last couple pages looks beautiful- love the bag!
> 
> 
> Also couple questions.....
> 
> 1. My 2 and half year old loves baths but hates having her hair washed now, for quite sometime now she screams and shakes and covers her head and crys "ALL DONE" while I try to wash her hair. I have tried several things, but nothing works so far- I'm open to ideas!
> 
> 2. Potty training. She wants to put the poop from her diaper in the toilet, but refuses to even try sitting on the potty herself. She will hold her baby doll over the toilet and play pretend. We have the "Once Upon A Potty" DVD and she's watched that a few times. Any suggestions? Or is it just a time thing and I just have to wait and it will come on it's own? (this is the thought process I have now) We have a mini potty and a seat for the regular commode so she has her choice and we invite her to sit on it before baths, or whenever, but dont force it. If  we are awake and I see her "pushing" I suggest going to sit on the potty in a kind and encouraging voice, but she whines "Nooooooo" so I say, it's okay. I never make her feel like I dont want to change her diaper or that she's done anything wrong.
> I've read a book that focuses on a whole doll and candy reward thing- but she is not interested. and Im not interested in "training in the nude".
> That said- what are your thoughts?
> 
> 
> PS. As for sewing, Im working on a wool coat for her, hope to finish it tomorrow if my stomach feels well enough to focus. Im going to a sewing group to hopefully keep my mind off how I'm feeling.



Sorry about your "morning" sickness!  I know how bad that can be!!!!  With my oldest she didn't like water in her face, so I would put a tiny amount of water in the bottom of the tub, that way she could lie down in the water without it getting in her eyes or ears and just use a washcloth to get the soap out!!  As far as the potty thing, I never tried to potty train my oldest daughter.  She always went in the bathroom with me and I told her that big girls only go on the potty.  When she was about 28months, she woke up one morning and told me that she wanted to be a big girl and didn't want any more diapers.  She has been wearing underwear ever since.  So I def agree with waiting until they are ready.  Easier on mom and child!


----------



## my*2*angels

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi everyone, I am sorry I havent been around in a while. I havent been feeling too good (morning sickness that just sticks with me ALLLLLLLL day)
> 
> has anyone heard how the TN family liked their things? How was their trip?This was Maroo's family she cares for. I made a few things and hoped the family liked them and stuck in a few "extras" in my package.
> 
> everything Ive seen in the last couple pages looks beautiful- love the bag!
> 
> 
> Also couple questions.....
> 
> 1. My 2 and half year old loves baths but hates having her hair washed now, for quite sometime now she screams and shakes and covers her head and crys "ALL DONE" while I try to wash her hair. I have tried several things, but nothing works so far- I'm open to ideas!
> 
> 2. Potty training. She wants to put the poop from her diaper in the toilet, but refuses to even try sitting on the potty herself. She will hold her baby doll over the toilet and play pretend. We have the "Once Upon A Potty" DVD and she's watched that a few times. Any suggestions? Or is it just a time thing and I just have to wait and it will come on it's own? (this is the thought process I have now) We have a mini potty and a seat for the regular commode so she has her choice and we invite her to sit on it before baths, or whenever, but dont force it. If  we are awake and I see her "pushing" I suggest going to sit on the potty in a kind and encouraging voice, but she whines "Nooooooo" so I say, it's okay. I never make her feel like I dont want to change her diaper or that she's done anything wrong.
> I've read a book that focuses on a whole doll and candy reward thing- but she is not interested. and Im not interested in "training in the nude".
> That said- what are your thoughts?
> 
> 
> PS. As for sewing, Im working on a wool coat for her, hope to finish it tomorrow if my stomach feels well enough to focus. Im going to a sewing group to hopefully keep my mind off how I'm feeling.



Sorry about your "morning" sickness!  I know how bad that can be!!!!  With my oldest she didn't like water in her face, so I would put a tiny amount of water in the bottom of the tub, that way she could lie down in the water without it getting in her eyes or ears and just use a washcloth to get the soap out!!  As far as the potty thing, I never tried to potty train my oldest daughter.  She always went in the bathroom with me and I told her that big girls only go on the potty.  When she was about 28months, she woke up one morning and told me that she wanted to be a big girl and didn't want any more diapers.  She has been wearing underwear ever since.  So I def agree with waiting until they are ready.  Easier on mom and child!


----------



## TravelinGal

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Also couple questions.....
> 
> 1. My 2 and half year old loves baths but hates having her hair washed now, for quite sometime now she screams and shakes and covers her head and crys "ALL DONE" while I try to wash her hair. I have tried several things, but nothing works so far- I'm open to ideas!



For more of a rinse than a full shampoo we do this:
My DS loves Doodlebops and I got him to deal with water being poured on his head by playing "Don't Pull the Rope!!!"  I let him start doing it himself and then when he was comfortable pouring water on his own head then I started 'playing' too.  
It was very important for us to make sure to do a splash sound first and then the big head shake and make a funny noise like Moe (or is it Rooney?) does.

For the actual shampoo times I try to get him to lay back in the tub to rinse and sing Twinkle Twinkle Little Star while I swish the water around to get the soap out.


----------



## sahm1000

eeyore3847 said:


> you are correct!



Thank you!  I wish I could watch someone who knew what they were doing use a serger but I'm going it alone!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi everyone, I am sorry I havent been around in a while. I havent been feeling too good (morning sickness that just sticks with me ALLLLLLLL day)
> 
> has anyone heard how the TN family liked their things? How was their trip?This was Maroo's family she cares for. I made a few things and hoped the family liked them and stuck in a few "extras" in my package.
> 
> everything Ive seen in the last couple pages looks beautiful- love the bag!
> 
> 
> Also couple questions.....
> 
> 1. My 2 and half year old loves baths but hates having her hair washed now, for quite sometime now she screams and shakes and covers her head and crys "ALL DONE" while I try to wash her hair. I have tried several things, but nothing works so far- I'm open to ideas!
> 
> 2. Potty training. She wants to put the poop from her diaper in the toilet, but refuses to even try sitting on the potty herself. She will hold her baby doll over the toilet and play pretend. We have the "Once Upon A Potty" DVD and she's watched that a few times. Any suggestions? Or is it just a time thing and I just have to wait and it will come on it's own? (this is the thought process I have now) We have a mini potty and a seat for the regular commode so she has her choice and we invite her to sit on it before baths, or whenever, but dont force it. If  we are awake and I see her "pushing" I suggest going to sit on the potty in a kind and encouraging voice, but she whines "Nooooooo" so I say, it's okay. I never make her feel like I dont want to change her diaper or that she's done anything wrong.
> I've read a book that focuses on a whole doll and candy reward thing- but she is not interested. and Im not interested in "training in the nude".
> That said- what are your thoughts?
> 
> 
> PS. As for sewing, Im working on a wool coat for her, hope to finish it tomorrow if my stomach feels well enough to focus. Im going to a sewing group to hopefully keep my mind off how I'm feeling.




Neither of my girls was wild about getting water in their eyes either.  Up until that age they never seemed to mind getting their hair washed but after about 2 1/2 they kind of started fussing about it.  I actually had both of them lie down in the tub and would wash and rinse that way so it didn't get in their eyes.  Now they take a shower (with me, they are too young to do a good job by themselves) and that seems to work well too.

The potty training thing is hard IMO.  My oldest was difficult to train but she was over 3 (just)  when I started and up until then hadn't expressed an interest in it but I truly felt that was too old to be wearing diapers still.  I swear she had accidents for well over a year after that.   Claire I started last March and she was very easy.  She was about 33 months old at the time.  She had one accident and that was it.  I think she didn't like the way it felt and never did it again.  Easy!  Good luck with whatever you do!  Just be patient and know that they will not go to college wearing a diaper!




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> thats sound like a good idea- like swim googles? Do they make them for toddlers? She is about a size 18-24 m in cloths, so on the petit side. Where do I find those in October!
> 
> Also- One more thing!!
> There is a gal in my MOPS (Mothers Of Preschoolers) group. She and her husband have a 1yr old and a 3yr old and he was recently diagnosed with brain cancer- stage 3, he's been given 5 years to live, he's about 37 years old. She has been a stay at home mom since her first child was born and he has been out of work for the last 3 months and money is very very tight. Her neighborhood is doing a tag sale/bake sale/activites day to raise money for them, but more than anything they need prayers. I know many of you pray, and this nice family (Jen and Ken) could use all the prayers they can get.




I like the idea of the goggles too.  

I will pray for your friends.  How horrible and devastating for them.  Are they actively pursuing other options/opinions from doctors and treatment centers that may give him a better chance of survival?  My father is a survivor (5 years now) of stage 4 melanoma on his scalp and skull.  We sought out the best surgeon, dermatologist and oncologist we could fine to come up with his treatment plan and attacked it very aggressively.  He went through hell and back for a year but he is still with us and in very good shape.  We did extensive research to find his doctors and still did more research on his treatment options but truly feel like it paid off.  Asking for prayers is a great way to start though, I think there are powers there that we are unable to see but they work.  I'll pray for them and their family.


----------



## disneymommieof2

charlinn said:


>


They looks even better on!!  
I gave my dd an apple last time I needed her to pose. It was so much easier that way!  
I say props are a good thing!! 


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi everyone, I am sorry I havent been around in a while. I havent been feeling too good (morning sickness that just sticks with me ALLLLLLLL day)
> 
> Also couple questions.....
> 
> 1. My 2 and half year old loves baths but hates having her hair washed now, for quite sometime now she screams and shakes and covers her head and crys "ALL DONE" while I try to wash her hair. I have tried several things, but nothing works so far- I'm open to ideas!
> 
> 2. Potty training.
> That said- what are your thoughts?
> 
> 
> PS. As for sewing, Im working on a wool coat for her, hope to finish it tomorrow if my stomach feels well enough to focus. Im going to a sewing group to hopefully keep my mind off how I'm feeling.


First so sorry to hear about your friends dh!!  
1. A couple ideas- have your tried the rince cup they have at walmart? It has a silicone type part that you put against their forehead so the water doesn't go in their face. Also what about putting those wall stickers up on the ceiling and having her look up to find some thing or someone. I bought some at a dollar store. Mickey mouse club house and tink ones. 
2. Bottom line for me is I'm not willing to battle over it so they are in charge! I think it's great that she knows where the #2 goes that means she is getting the concept. she might be a little intimidated about preforming on the potty just let her know that you'll be ready to assist when she is ready.  
Good Luck!! My dd is now 2 & 2 months and we are stuck on about half the time going on the big potty. She can get on and off all by her self now though and usually doesn't use the adapter seat. And when she #2's in her diaper she wants it off right away and then usually #1's in the potty. It's a process!  

I hope your feeling better soon too!!


MouseTriper said:


> Sorry to hear you have been having such long morning sickness...hopefully that will subside soon!
> 
> As far as ideas on helping wash hair....my DD had issues with the water going in her eyes so I let her pick out some "special bathtime"  goggles for her eyes and she LOVED it.



That's a great Idea!! My grammy bought some of those for the kids recently. I might have to try that one too!


----------



## disneymommieof2

I am sitting here enjoying a delicious pumkin spice cookie and getting ready to cut out dd's bo peep costume!!!
 I'm going to my grammies in the morning so she can help me! Because....
 A) there is a zipper involved B) Her machine is about a gazillion times better than mine C) She also has a serger and D) because then I can sew uninterupted!! Oh yeah and also because I like sewing with my grammy!! (she'll be 90 in december and I try to spend as much time as I can with her!!)

I am having anxiety you guys are going to move with out me tomorrow!! Although 10 pages in one day is alot!?! Well you'll just have to not be so conversational in the next 24 hours okay!!   
Have a great Saturday everyone!! It's supposed to be nice here tomorrow then rain the next five days!!!  So we're gonna soak then sun while it lasts!!


----------



## teresajoy

peachygreen said:


> How do you get to the big give board?  I'm sure I missed something in the front page?  Now that I am finishing up for my own trip, I wouldn't mind trying to help out on occassion for the big give.




Just click the link in mine and many other's signatures!  



mommyof3princess said:


> Hi everyone I spoke with Chloe's mom this morning and she started crying. She just could not believe there were people out there that would do this for her daughter without knowing her.
> http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j293/mmimommyof3/th_IMG_0798][/QUOTE]
> 
> Oh, they look so sweet!
> 
> [quote="minnie2, post: 27960056"]Here is a purse I made last week.  It looks better in person then in this picture.  [IMG]http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n80/mtroy_2006/th_IMG_4708.jpg
> 
> This is an outfit I made for my nephew.  I screwed up and the stretch of the fabric is wrong. UGH!  Oh well it is the thought that counts right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will match the outfit I made his sister a few weeks ago.


I love that purse!!! And the LE outfits are adorable! 


charlinn said:


>



Very cute! 



sahm1000 said:


> So I ventured into unknown territory today and used both my serger AND ruffler!  YEAH ME!  Actually I didn't really sew anything I was just trying to figure them out.  The serger came already threaded (yeah Teresa I should have looked at that before I ran out and bought the thread!) so I left good alone be and just turned it on and it worked!  Quick question since I've never actually seen one in use before - I am assuming since it is a serger that I don't have to go back over something to lock in the stitch right?  That is the purpose of the serger, correct?  Let me know if I am doing it wrong please!
> 
> The ruffler for whatever reason was a little more difficult though!  I finally got it on (and yes this took a little bit of work on my part even though it was a snap on one  ).  It worked and I think I adjusted the thing correctly but about every other time it kind of jammed up and didn't work right.  Do other people's rufflers do that or do I need to keep figuring it out?  Do you think it could be that my machine doesn't work quite right with it?  It is a universal ruffler (for snap on machines) made by Janome and I have the brother machine from Costco.  Any advice is appreciated!



YEAH!!!!! And, HEATHER I used my serger right away! 
But, the embroidery machine takes so much thread that I don't have! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi everyone, I am sorry I havent been around in a while. I havent been feeling too good (morning sickness that just sticks with me ALLLLLLLL day)
> 
> has anyone heard how the TN family liked their things? How was their trip?This was Maroo's family she cares for. I made a few things and hoped the family liked them and stuck in a few "extras" in my package.
> 
> 1. My 2 and half year old loves baths but hates having her hair washed now, for quite sometime now she screams and shakes and covers her head and crys "ALL DONE" while I try to wash her hair. I have tried several things, but nothing works so far- I'm open to ideas!
> 
> 2. Potty training. She wants to put the poop from her diaper in the toilet, but refuses to even try sitting on the potty herself. She will hold her baby doll over the toilet and play pretend. We have the "Once Upon A Potty" DVD and she's watched that a few times. Any suggestions? Or is it just a time thing and I just have to wait and it will come on it's own? (this is the thought process I have now) We have a mini potty and a seat for the regular commode so she has her choice and we invite her to sit on it before baths, or whenever, but dont force it. If  we are awake and I see her "pushing" I suggest going to sit on the potty in a kind and encouraging voice, but she whines "Nooooooo" so I say, it's okay. I never make her feel like I dont want to change her diaper or that she's done anything wrong.
> I've read a book that focuses on a whole doll and candy reward thing- but she is not interested. and Im not interested in "training in the nude".
> That said- what are your thoughts?
> 
> 
> PS. As for sewing, Im working on a wool coat for her, hope to finish it tomorrow if my stomach feels well enough to focus. Im going to a sewing group to hopefully keep my mind off how I'm feeling.



Lauren and Maroo just got to Disney World. They got a package the day before they left, but didn't have time to take pictures, so I'm sure they will post some when they get back. 

Potty training, don't push it. 

 

I can't wait to see the coat! 


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I know many of you pray, and this nice family (Jen and Ken) could use all the prayers they can get.


 How awful for them. 


disneymommieof2 said:


> I am sitting here enjoying a delicious pumkin spice cookie and getting ready to cut out dd's bo peep costume!!!
> I'm going to my grammies in the morning so she can help me! Because....
> A) there is a zipper involved B) Her machine is about a gazillion times better than mine C) She also has a serger and D) because then I can sew uninterupted!! Oh yeah and also because I like sewing with my grammy!! (she'll be 90 in december and I try to spend as much time as I can with her!!)
> 
> I am having anxiety you guys are going to move with out me tomorrow!! Although 10 pages in one day is alot!?! Well you'll just have to not be so conversational in the next 24 hours okay!!
> Have a great Saturday everyone!! It's supposed to be nice here tomorrow then rain the next five days!!!  So we're gonna soak then sun while it lasts!!



You are making me hungry!!!!!

Have fun with your grammy!  


And, I lost most of my quotes somehow!!!!  

Jeanne-   I hope everything turns out to be fine. You will be in my prayers.

Heather- Doesn't Tessa's class only have 26 kids? How are there 18 reading groups? 

I sent Lydia to kindergarten so her teacher could teach her to read. Like Tessa, Lydia gets frustrated when I try to teach her things.  Of course, as you know, Lydia has the perfect teacher.  

Corey didn't though, so I know how frustrating it can be! 

Beth- I hope you are doing ok today.  

Denise- I'm so sorry what happened with Riley's teacher, that man needs to be moved and moved now! He has no business dealing with children. 

To everyone feeling ignored, I'm sorry you have felt that way. I think we've all posted an outfit that one or two people commented on. It happened to me last week.  (Thanks Jeanne and Marlo!) But, please don't take it personally. I read and have read every single post on this board from the beginning, and while I try very hard to comment on everything, I don't always succeed, but even if I don't comment, I am thinking about what you wrote. It's just that sometimes I don't have time to post, or you have missed my reply in one of my long multi quotes! I feel really bad when I hear people feel they are ignored on our thread.


----------



## teresajoy

A plea for Hank! 

Could someone please please please with sugar  on top make a Big Give outfit?? He is the wish child with the Lambflock give. His little sister has been full for quite awhile, but poor Hank still has on spot left to fill. He would love an Indiana Jones themed shirt. Iron ons are fine if you don't want to sew. 



http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=56734&threadid=465860


----------



## dezimber

HeatherSue said:


> I think that would be a really cute idea!
> 
> I looked at your membership on the big give board and you've been approved and everything. What message are you getting when you try to log in?  Could it be that you are typing in the wrong username or password?



When I try to log on all it does is clear the log in boxes. When I try to go to any of the option at the top it states that I need to log in which didn't go thru.

I tried again and got on.  The problem was that log in is case sensitive, problem solved.  Thanks.


----------



## teresajoy

dezimber said:


> When I try to log on all it does is clear the log in boxes. When I try to go to any of the option at the top it states that I need to log in which didn't go thru.




Try clicking "lost password" just to double check you have it right. You might want to clear your cookies and cache too.


----------



## dezimber

Stephres said:


> Welcome! Those aprons are super cute and would look nice in the minnie dot. If you got too hot you could take it off too. Can't wait to see it!



Thank you!  I took out the directions to enlarge on a copy machine then attempted to color the outline picture of the pattern using red, black and yellow markers replicating(to the best  of my ability) dot and gingham print fabric.  So far it looks pretty good on paper.  Now I just need to get the tension on my machine figured out, pick up a few more items, recruit a tutor, and find some time then I'll be ready to go.


----------



## minnie2

charlinn said:


>


so cute!  The fal one is my fav!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi everyone, I am sorry I havent been around in a while. I havent been feeling too good (morning sickness that just sticks with me ALLLLLLLL day)
> 
> has anyone heard how the TN family liked their things? How was their trip?This was Maroo's family she cares for. I made a few things and hoped the family liked them and stuck in a few "extras" in my package.
> 
> everything Ive seen in the last couple pages looks beautiful- love the bag!
> 
> 
> Also couple questions.....
> 
> 1. My 2 and half year old loves baths but hates having her hair washed now, for quite sometime now she screams and shakes and covers her head and crys "ALL DONE" while I try to wash her hair. I have tried several things, but nothing works so far- I'm open to ideas!
> 
> 2. Potty training. She wants to put the poop from her diaper in the toilet, but refuses to even try sitting on the potty herself. She will hold her baby doll over the toilet and play pretend. We have the "Once Upon A Potty" DVD and she's watched that a few times. Any suggestions? Or is it just a time thing and I just have to wait and it will come on it's own? (this is the thought process I have now) We have a mini potty and a seat for the regular commode so she has her choice and we invite her to sit on it before baths, or whenever, but dont force it. If  we are awake and I see her "pushing" I suggest going to sit on the potty in a kind and encouraging voice, but she whines "Nooooooo" so I say, it's okay. I never make her feel like I dont want to change her diaper or that she's done anything wrong.
> I've read a book that focuses on a whole doll and candy reward thing- but she is not interested. and Im not interested in "training in the nude".
> That said- what are your thoughts?
> 
> 
> PS. As for sewing, Im working on a wool coat for her, hope to finish it tomorrow if my stomach feels well enough to focus. Im going to a sewing group to hopefully keep my mind off how I'm feeling.



Sorry you aren't feeling well.  Keep your eye on the prize as they say In no time you will have a little bundle to hold!

 As for the hair wet thing.  Yrs ago when Nikki was about your little ones age.  (omg that was so long ago!  )  I read in Parents mag about cleaning out a squirt catsup bottle and using that.  I used a different squirt bottle because I couldn't bring myself to use a catsup one and it worked like a charm!  She thought it was the coolest thing too.

As for the potty training.  Nikki wasn't too bad.  I would let her run around nekked right before ad after a bath and sit her on the potty for a bit .  We never used the little potty because I wanted them to realize exactly where they needed to go.  Then add to the fact with Nikki I was pg with Kyle so I would get sick at the smell.  So I was in no way going to clean it!  Every few days I would let her either try big girl undies or run nekked for a bit longer and before i knew it she was potty trained.  She also LVED the Bear in the Big Blue house video.
Then there was Kyle!   He is my stubborn one!  With him I had to rib him with m&m and toys!  

With Nikki she did get a sticker on the calendar for every day she stayed dry and she thought that was fun getting a sticker and seeing them all up there.  With Kyle he had to be bought off!   

So sad about your friends!  I hope he beats all the odds and lives for many many more yrs!  They of course are in my thoughts!




Thanks for the compliments on the purse.  It is really cute the picture doesn't do it justice if I do say so myself.

 Have any of you ever had your needle get suck in your bobbin case????  Last night it was so odd!  My needle that I just replaces because it broke.  And the machine kept jamming all the sudden.  The neddle fell out and i couldn't get it out.  So i un screwed the plate and really wiggled the plate off only to find the neddle jammed in the black bobbin case!  George had to pull it out When I examined it must have been hitting it for awhile because it was all rough.  

After the game today I am going to see if my sewing shop where I bought it is open and get a new one if not Monday but for now I think I will see if the one from my old brother machine fits in there.


----------



## HeatherSue

For the 6 of you that are still reading,
I UPDATED MY TRIP REPORT! 
This is the day we went to Epcot and had a truly magical experience.  I highly recommend this one.   



jham said:


> okay, I hope this makes sense, I'm no Linnette!  and I had to write with a "fat"  marker, but a couple of people asked, so here are the dimensions for the reversible cape.  I used about a 1/4" seam allowance and left an opening at the bottom big enough for my hand so I could turn it right side out.  Then I used a little piece of stitch witchery to close the opening without showing any stitching.  When I put the velcro on I just remembered to put one side on one color and the other side on the other color (before I stitched around the edgs) to keep me from messing up.


How sweet of you to make us a pattern!  That looks do-able!  I'll add it to the bookmarks if Teresa hasn't already.



peachygreen said:


> How do you get to the big give board?  I'm sure I missed something in the front page?  Now that I am finishing up for my own trip, I wouldn't mind trying to help out on occassion for the big give.


I know Teresa already answered, but I'll answer again in case you missed hers.  You just click on the "Big Give" link in our signatures.  It's a private board, so you'll have to sign up.  But, we'll approve you!



twob4him said:


> Perhaps Tessa should employ Sarah's technique. It worked.  She wanted to get into the honors class so she completed all her work to the best of her ability and as soon as she was done, I told her to go to the teacher to ask what she should do next, or ask how she can help. So, today the teacher pulls her aside and says that he wants to move her to the honors class because she is ahead of everyone and always goes above and beyond.  Perhaps Tessa could ask her teacher to help her learn to "read" (letters and sounds) rather than working on shapes and colors etc. which she already knows. Doesn't hurt to ask.  [/COLOR][/SIZE]


That's a great idea.  But, there have been other issues with Tessa's teacher. So, I can't imagine Tessa going up and asking her anything! She says she loves her teacher, but I think she's a little scared of her, too.

I have to admit that I'm annoyed that I have to fill out a paper every week telling the teacher how long we read each night.  She let us know that it will be marked on their report card how much time we spend reading to our kids.  I always read to my kids and I'm sure the parents that never read to their kids aren't going to start because the teacher gave the parents "homework" (when I volunteered last week, I was in charge of writing down who brought the reading sheets back and who didn't).  I know it's nothing unusual, but it irritates me.  




mommyof3princess said:


>


What a couple of gorgeous girls!!  She looks like such a sweetie!  I can't wait to see pictures when she gets some new customs!!



minnie2 said:


>


The purse is really cute!! Great job!  I think the boy outfit looks fine and I don't see where you screwed up.  Is the girl's outfit a shirt/skirt or a dress? Either way, they are both adorable and they'll look so cute in matching outfits!



charlinn said:


>


You've got a pretty little model and the outfits turned out really nice!  Congrats on finishing your first pattern!



sahm1000 said:


> So I ventured into unknown territory today and used both my serger AND ruffler!  YEAH ME!  Actually I didn't really sew anything I was just trying to figure them out.  The serger came already threaded (yeah Teresa I should have looked at that before I ran out and bought the thread!) so I left good alone be and just turned it on and it worked!  Quick question since I've never actually seen one in use before - I am assuming since it is a serger that I don't have to go back over something to lock in the stitch right?  That is the purpose of the serger, correct?  Let me know if I am doing it wrong please!
> 
> The ruffler for whatever reason was a little more difficult though!  I finally got it on (and yes this took a little bit of work on my part even though it was a snap on one  ).  It worked and I think I adjusted the thing correctly but about every other time it kind of jammed up and didn't work right.  Do other people's rufflers do that or do I need to keep figuring it out?  Do you think it could be that my machine doesn't work quite right with it?  It is a universal ruffler (for snap on machines) made by Janome and I have the brother machine from Costco.  Any advice is appreciated!


You deserve    for that one!  I don't think you have to lock your stitches on a serger.

I'm not sure about the ruffler foot, but it looks like Lori already answered. I thought rufflers were specific to the type of shank your machine has and not whether it takes snap on feet. But, if it's a universal ruffler for all snap on feet, I would think it should work okay.  Have you watched the ruffler video Carla did on YCMT? 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi everyone, I am sorry I havent been around in a while. I havent been feeling too good (morning sickness that just sticks with me ALLLLLLLL day)
> 
> 1. My 2 and half year old loves baths but hates having her hair washed now, for quite sometime now she screams and shakes and covers her head and crys "ALL DONE" while I try to wash her hair. I have tried several things, but nothing works so far- I'm open to ideas!
> 
> 2. Potty training. She wants to put the poop from her diaper in the toilet, but refuses to even try sitting on the potty herself. She will hold her baby doll over the toilet and play pretend. We have the "Once Upon A Potty" DVD and she's watched that a few times. Any suggestions? Or is it just a time thing and I just have to wait and it will come on it's own? (this is the thought process I have now) We have a mini potty and a seat for the regular commode so she has her choice and we invite her to sit on it before baths, or whenever, but dont force it. If  we are awake and I see her "pushing" I suggest going to sit on the potty in a kind and encouraging voice, but she whines "Nooooooo" so I say, it's okay. I never make her feel like I dont want to change her diaper or that she's done anything wrong.
> I've read a book that focuses on a whole doll and candy reward thing- but she is not interested. and Im not interested in "training in the nude".
> That said- what are your thoughts?


Sorry about the morning sickness, but I'm jealous of the cause! 

My advice on washing hair won't help you at this point, but might help for the new baby.  When I was pregnant with Tessa, a friend told me that the best advice she can give me is not to be careful about getting water in her face.  She said from the time her kids were newborns, she dump water on their head in the bathtub (not a lot, it's not like we want to drown them or something).  Her kids never minded water in their face.  So, I did that with both Tessa and Sawyer and neither one of them has ever minded having water dumped on their head in the bath.  In fact, they love it! It might not work with every kid, but it's worth a try!

For the potty training, it's sounds like she's getting close.  But, not quite there yet.  Just let her decide when she wants to do it, with a little encouragement from you!  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Also- One more thing!!
> There is a gal in my MOPS (Mothers Of Preschoolers) group. She and her husband have a 1yr old and a 3yr old and he was recently diagnosed with brain cancer- stage 3, he's been given 5 years to live, he's about 37 years old. She has been a stay at home mom since her first child was born and he has been out of work for the last 3 months and money is very very tight. Her neighborhood is doing a tag sale/bake sale/activites day to raise money for them, but more than anything they need prayers. I know many of you pray, and this nice family (Jen and Ken) could use all the prayers they can get.


I'll keep them in my prayers.  How horrible!  



disneymommieof2 said:


> I am sitting here enjoying a delicious pumkin spice cookie and getting ready to cut out dd's bo peep costume!!!
> I'm going to my grammies in the morning so she can help me! Because....
> A) there is a zipper involved B) Her machine is about a gazillion times better than mine C) She also has a serger and D) because then I can sew uninterupted!! Oh yeah and also because I like sewing with my grammy!! (she'll be 90 in december and I try to spend as much time as I can with her!!)
> 
> I am having anxiety you guys are going to move with out me tomorrow!! Although 10 pages in one day is alot!?! Well you'll just have to not be so conversational in the next 24 hours okay!!
> Have a great Saturday everyone!! It's supposed to be nice here tomorrow then rain the next five days!!!  So we're gonna soak then sun while it lasts!!


I do not appreciate the mention of a delicious sounding cookie when I haven't had sugar or bread in nearly 2 weeks.  

I love hearing about you sewing with your grammy.  It just warms my heart!! 



teresajoy said:


> YEAH!!!!! And, HEATHER I used my serger right away!
> But, the embroidery machine takes so much thread that I don't have!
> 
> 
> Heather- Doesn't Tessa's class only have 26 kids? How are there 18 reading groups?


Yeah, yeah, yeah...

You only need one spool of embroidery thread to start testing out your embroidery machine!  I know you don't have all the parts, but when you get your new part, I am hoping you'll test it out.  It's really fun!

I should have said there are 18 reading levels, not reading groups.  They have the kids pick out books every day in their reading level to take home and read with their parents.  



teresajoy said:


> A plea for Hank!
> 
> Could someone please please please with sugar  on top make a Big Give outfit?? He is the wish child with the Lambflock give. His little sister has been full for quite awhile, but poor Hank still has on spot left to fill. He would love an Indiana Jones themed shirt. Iron ons are fine if you don't want to sew.
> 
> 
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=56734&threadid=465860



I am pleading also!! He's the wish kid!!! His sister can't get more than him! I would do it, but I just don't have to the time to make something else right now.  Like Teresa said, an iron-on would be fine.



dezimber said:


> When I try to log on all it does is clear the log in boxes. When I try to go to any of the option at the top it states that I need to log in which didn't go thru.
> 
> I tried again and got on.  The problem was that log in is case sensitive, problem solved.  Thanks.


Great! I'm glad you were able to log in!!


----------



## mrsmiller

HeatherSue said:


> For the 6 of you that are still reading,
> I UPDATED MY TRIP REPORT!
> This is the day we went to Epcot and had a truly magical experience.  I highly recommend this one.
> 
> 
> How sweet of you to make us a pattern!  That looks do-able!  I'll add it to the bookmarks if Teresa hasn't already.
> 
> 
> I know Teresa already answered, but I'll answer again in case you missed hers.  You just click on the "Big Give" link in our signatures.  It's a private board, so you'll have to sign up.  But, we'll approve you!
> 
> 
> That's a great idea.  But, there have been other issues with Tessa's teacher. So, I can't imagine Tessa going up and asking her anything! She says she loves her teacher, but I think she's a little scared of her, too.
> 
> I have to admit that I'm annoyed that I have to fill out a paper every week telling the teacher how long we read each night.  She let us know that it will be marked on their report card how much time we spend reading to our kids.  I always read to my kids and I'm sure the parents that never read to their kids aren't going to start because the teacher gave the parents "homework" (when I volunteered last week, I was in charge of writing down who brought the reading sheets back and who didn't).  I know it's nothing unusual, but it irritates me.
> 
> 
> 
> What a couple of gorgeous girls!!  She looks like such a sweetie!  I can't wait to see pictures when she gets some new customs!!
> 
> 
> The purse is really cute!! Great job!  I think the boy outfit looks fine and I don't see where you screwed up.  Is the girl's outfit a shirt/skirt or a dress? Either way, they are both adorable and they'll look so cute in matching outfits!
> 
> 
> You've got a pretty little model and the outfits turned out really nice!  Congrats on finishing your first pattern!
> 
> 
> You deserve    for that one!  I don't think you have to lock your stitches on a serger.
> 
> I'm not sure about the ruffler foot, but it looks like Lori already answered. I thought rufflers were specific to the type of shank your machine has and not whether it takes snap on feet. But, if it's a universal ruffler for all snap on feet, I would think it should work okay.  Have you watched the ruffler video Carla did on YCMT?
> 
> 
> Sorry about the morning sickness, but I'm jealous of the cause!
> 
> My advice on washing hair won't help you at this point, but might help for the new baby.  When I was pregnant with Tessa, a friend told me that the best advice she can give me is not to be careful about getting water in her face.  She said from the time her kids were newborns, she dump water on their head in the bathtub (not a lot, it's not like we want to drown them or something).  Her kids never minded water in their face.  So, I did that with both Tessa and Sawyer and neither one of them has ever minded having water dumped on their head in the bath.  In fact, they love it! It might not work with every kid, but it's worth a try!
> 
> For the potty training, it's sounds like she's getting close.  But, not quite there yet.  Just let her decide when she wants to do it, with a little encouragement from you!
> 
> 
> I'll keep them in my prayers.  How horrible!
> 
> 
> I do not appreciate the mention of a delicious sounding cookie when I haven't had sugar or bread in nearly 2 weeks.
> 
> I love hearing about you sewing with your grammy.  It just warms my heart!!
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah, yeah...
> 
> You only need one spool of embroidery thread to start testing out your embroidery machine!  I know you don't have all the parts, but when you get your new part, I am hoping you'll test it out.  It's really fun!
> 
> I should have said there are 18 reading levels, not reading groups.  They have the kids pick out books every day in their reading level to take home and read with their parents.
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleading also!! He's the wish kid!!! His sister can't get more than him! I would do it, but I just don't have to the time to make something else right now.  Like Teresa said, an iron-on would be fine.
> 
> 
> Great! I'm glad you were able to log in!!



for this new big give : what is what you would like the boy? Long pants , shorts ?  could you let me know ? 


thanks
linnette


----------



## HeatherSue

mrsmiller said:


> for this new big give : what is what you would like the boy? Long pants , shorts ?  could you let me know ?
> 
> 
> thanks
> linnette



For the Lambflock big give, we're just looking for someone to make Hank a shirt, or a shirt and pants/shorts. 

But, for the new Kahalana big give, the little boy is only 18 months, so pants and a shirt would be really cute, or just a shirt (it'll probably be too cold for shorts).  

How are you feeling?


----------



## princessmom29

Hey ladies. Just thought i would let you guys know about the great deal I just found. Madame Alexander has a line of play dolls similar to the bratz dolls, but the clothing is less "adult" and they don't have all the makeup. anyway www.dollmarket.com has them for $5.00. they are regularly $29.99. I just ordered 4 to put up for christmas presents. Not sewing related, but too good of a deal not to report!


----------



## Cherlynn25

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Also- One more thing!!
> There is a gal in my MOPS (Mothers Of Preschoolers) group. She and her husband have a 1yr old and a 3yr old and he was recently diagnosed with brain cancer- stage 3, he's been given 5 years to live, he's about 37 years old. She has been a stay at home mom since her first child was born and he has been out of work for the last 3 months and money is very very tight. Her neighborhood is doing a tag sale/bake sale/activites day to raise money for them, but more than anything they need prayers. I know many of you pray, and this nice family (Jen and Ken) could use all the prayers they can get.



Oh wow... we will add them to the prayer list. I cant imagine going through that. My best friend's husband had brain cancer at age 25. He passed away at 27. They have 2 dd, 5 and 18mo. The 18 mo old has down syndrome and also had lymphnode cancer (not exactly sure what it is called) had some lymphnodes removed and one kidney. I tell you that to say it is amazing the strength that she has. God has been the only thing to get her through it! That is great that the neighborhood is doing that for them.


----------



## HeatherSue

princessmom29 said:


> Hey ladies. Just thought i would let you guys know about the great deal I just found. Madame Alexander has a line of play dolls similar to the bratz dolls, but the clothing is less "adult" and they don't have all the makeup. anyway www.dollmarket.com has them for $5.00. they are regularly $29.99. I just ordered 4 to put up for christmas presents. Not sewing related, but too good of a deal not to report!


Those are really cute, much more appropriate than Bratz.  Thanks for the link!


----------



## Stephres

MegaWoman said:


> Well, I've been lurking lots, not sewing so much.  It looks like everyone needs a GIANT group hug!  There's so much going on.  And sadly, I'm in need of a hug too.  We were looking to buy a house, found one we liked (that we could afford) and put in an offer, had my Dad do a home inspection, hired an arborist to check out a large tree in the yard, AND put in an offer.  Then we waited while the sellers were ON VACATION, and couldn't be reached to present the offer to!  Anyhoo, long story short, we lost the house, the sale was almost complete too!  Now we have to be out of our present house in 27 days, and we're not able to secure a mortgage in time (thanks to a data entry error at the credit verification company, and that market crash from earlier this week ).  Sooooo, we have to rent a place for a while until this whole mess is sorted out.  This just rots!  So DH and I surprised the kids by picking them up from school at lunch and driving to the USA, took them to Target and bought them their Hallowe'en costumes, bought some junk food that we can't buy in Canada and ate at the Olive Garden (we don't have those here either).  Yum!  Love the Bellini iced tea there.  A little cross-border retail therapy was all we needed to lift our spirits, but we just didn't have time to go to Joann's
> 
> I had a question for those of you who sell your creations, feel free to PM me!  Do you feel that you make enough money to justify the time spent?  Are you able to make a profit - or you do find yourself spending more on fabric for your own kids?  Any tips would be great.  Here in Canada I NEVER see kids with customs of any kind, so I thought I would look into this!
> 
> So here's a GIANT     for everyone (even if you think you don't need it!)
> 
> Stephanie



Oh, I am so sorry about the house. I hope everything works out. I probably do not make enough profit (less than $5/hour), but I am very slow! And I am not too good at marketing. I am sure you will get great advice from others here.



minnie2 said:


>



I love that purse: cute dots! Your little einstein stuff is great too!



charlinn said:


>



Megan says, " Wow, she is very cute. Her mom should put all of her pictures right side up though so I can see her better. I like her apple."

It's all about Megan, you know!  

Anyway, she is very cute and the outfits looks even more adorable on!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Also couple questions.....
> 
> 1. My 2 and half year old loves baths but hates having her hair washed now, for quite sometime now she screams and shakes and covers her head and crys "ALL DONE" while I try to wash her hair. I have tried several things, but nothing works so far- I'm open to ideas!
> 
> 2. Potty training. She wants to put the poop from her diaper in the toilet, but refuses to even try sitting on the potty herself. She will hold her baby doll over the toilet and play pretend. We have the "Once Upon A Potty" DVD and she's watched that a few times. Any suggestions? Or is it just a time thing and I just have to wait and it will come on it's own? (this is the thought process I have now) We have a mini potty and a seat for the regular commode so she has her choice and we invite her to sit on it before baths, or whenever, but dont force it. If  we are awake and I see her "pushing" I suggest going to sit on the potty in a kind and encouraging voice, but she whines "Nooooooo" so I say, it's okay. I never make her feel like I dont want to change her diaper or that she's done anything wrong.
> I've read a book that focuses on a whole doll and candy reward thing- but she is not interested. and Im not interested in "training in the nude".
> That said- what are your thoughts?



I hope you feel better soon. My OB always said, the worse you feel, the better the baby is doing! I always was so appreciative!  

1) I actually subscribed to the Heather method of always getting water in their face so they wouldn't be sensitive of it. It wasn't a conscious decision, I am just clumsy! Anyway, when Megan went through that phase I bought an extension for the shower head so I could bring the nozzle down to her and have more control than a cup. It's great for washing the dog too.

2) I know all about control issues and the potty! I agree with you, the less you make it an issue the better. I got a little worried when Megan was supposed to start preschool and wasn't trained so I just did a straight bribe. I took her into the Disney store and told her I would buy her anything in the store if she would use the potty. After a couple of weeks she was ready to get her $40 Cinderella dress so she put on panties and hardly had any accidents ever. I think it is almost better to wait because you know they are ready and you are not constantly hovering over them, do you have to go? Anyway, good luck! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Also- One more thing!!
> There is a gal in my MOPS (Mothers Of Preschoolers) group. She and her husband have a 1yr old and a 3yr old and he was recently diagnosed with brain cancer- stage 3, he's been given 5 years to live, he's about 37 years old. She has been a stay at home mom since her first child was born and he has been out of work for the last 3 months and money is very very tight. Her neighborhood is doing a tag sale/bake sale/activites day to raise money for them, but more than anything they need prayers. I know many of you pray, and this nice family (Jen and Ken) could use all the prayers they can get.



 Will definitely say a prayer for them.


----------



## jham

minnie2 said:


> Here is a purse I made last week.  It looks better in person then in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an outfit I made for my nephew.  I screwed up and the stretch of the fabric is wrong. UGH!  Oh well it is the thought that counts right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will match the outfit I made his sister a few weeks ago.



Great job and I LOVE that purse!



charlinn said:


>



I'm glad you posted the modeling photos!  Your DD is so cute!  I LOVE her hair!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Nicole-I'm sorry to hear about the morning sickness. It will be over soon! As for the hair washing, I always told Jenna to look up and close her eyes and picture birdies flying above her in a really calm voice and then slowly pour the water on her head. This worked like a charm. Sorry to hear about your friends. They will be in my thoughts and prayers.

Teresa-I signed up over on the Disboards for Hank's shirt.


----------



## Stephres

Had some quick things to share before I am off to Wal Mart. Tom took the kids to the beach so I could have a sewing day, isn't he sweet? I am not really a beach girl.

The school is having a bazaar where you pay them $25 and you can set up a table to sell things so I think he wants me to work on that, lol. I am hoping to make at least $25 so I can get my money back!

Here is the corduroy fabric I wanted to make a jumper, but Megan insisted on a jacket instead. I had to lengthen the darn pattern by 3 inches so the buttons look weird. I am going to buy more buttons to add to the top:






Now that I look at it again, I remember what a pain those pockets were! Oh, I hated them! Commercial patterns will never come close to the ease of Carla's I tell you! The collar came out totally wonky on the inside too. Good thing it's just for Megan!

Here is a MAW outfit. I almost feel guilty at how quick the boy stuff is. I feel like I should be doing two outfits to equal the time spent on the girl things!


----------



## princessmom29

minnie2 said:


> so cute!  The fal one is my fav!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you aren't feeling well.  Keep your eye on the prize as they say In no time you will have a little bundle to hold!
> 
> As for the hair wet thing.  Yrs ago when Nikki was about your little ones age.  (omg that was so long ago!  )  I read in Parents mag about cleaning out a squirt catsup bottle and using that.  I used a different squirt bottle because I couldn't bring myself to use a catsup one and it worked like a charm!  She thought it was the coolest thing too.
> 
> As for the potty training.  Nikki wasn't too bad.  I would let her run around nekked right before ad after a bath and sit her on the potty for a bit .  We never used the little potty because I wanted them to realize exactly where they needed to go.  Then add to the fact with Nikki I was pg with Kyle so I would get sick at the smell.  So I was in no way going to clean it!  Every few days I would let her either try big girl undies or run nekked for a bit longer and before i knew it she was potty trained.  She also LVED the Bear in the Big Blue house video.
> Then there was Kyle!   He is my stubborn one!  With him I had to rib him with m&m and toys!
> 
> With Nikki she did get a sticker on the calendar for every day she stayed dry and she thought that was fun getting a sticker and seeing them all up there.  With Kyle he had to be bought off!
> 
> So sad about your friends!  I hope he beats all the odds and lives for many many more yrs!  They of course are in my thoughts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on the purse.  It is really cute the picture doesn't do it justice if I do say so myself.
> 
> Have any of you ever had your needle get suck in your bobbin case????  Last night it was so odd!  My needle that I just replaces because it broke.  And the machine kept jamming all the sudden.  The neddle fell out and i couldn't get it out.  So i un screwed the plate and really wiggled the plate off only to find the neddle jammed in the black bobbin case!  George had to pull it out When I examined it must have been hitting it for awhile because it was all rough.
> 
> After the game today I am going to see if my sewing shop where I bought it is open and get a new one if not Monday but for now I think I will see if the one from my old brother machine fits in there.


My needle did the same thing, and it had been hiting for a while. I took the whole thing apart and cleaned throughly. When I took the bobbin casing out i found a big ball of lint way back in the back that I would never have noticed if I hadn't had the plate off and the bobbin case out at the same time. Getting it out fixed the problem.



HeatherSue said:


> Those are really cute, much more appropriate than Bratz.  Thanks for the link!



No problem! I have never liked bratz and DD has been asking for them so mabye this will work as a sub.


----------



## charlinn

Stephres said:


> Had some quick things to share before I am off to Wal Mart. Tom took the kids to the beach so I could have a sewing day, isn't he sweet? I am not really a beach girl.
> 
> The school is having a bazaar where you pay them $25 and you can set up a table to sell things so I think he wants me to work on that, lol. I am hoping to make at least $25 so I can get my money back!
> 
> Here is the corduroy fabric I wanted to make a jumper, but Megan insisted on a jacket instead. I had to lengthen the darn pattern by 3 inches so the buttons look weird. I am going to buy more buttons to add to the top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I look at it again, I remember what a pain those pockets were! Oh, I hated them! Commercial patterns will never come close to the ease of Carla's I tell you! The collar came out totally wonky on the inside too. Good thing it's just for Megan!
> 
> Here is a MAW outfit. I almost feel guilty at how quick the boy stuff is. I feel like I should be doing two outfits to equal the time spent on the girl things!


The jacket is adorable!!  Wow!!  You have great Talent!  Is it hard to work with cordoroy?


----------



## charlinn

jham said:


> Great job and I LOVE that purse!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you posted the modeling photos!  Your DD is so cute!  I LOVE her hair!


Thanks   That was a quick job, getting her to let me put it up.  she is one of those little girls that likes her hair down (all the time) .  Yeah...the outfits just aren't the same without her in them...She makes them!  Thanks again!!


----------



## HeatherSue

Tinka_Belle said:


> Teresa-I signed up over on the Disboards for Hank's shirt.


Thank you, Crystal!!



Stephres said:


> Had some quick things to share before I am off to Wal Mart. Tom took the kids to the beach so I could have a sewing day, isn't he sweet? I am not really a beach girl.
> 
> The school is having a bazaar where you pay them $25 and you can set up a table to sell things so I think he wants me to work on that, lol. I am hoping to make at least $25 so I can get my money back!
> 
> Here is the corduroy fabric I wanted to make a jumper, but Megan insisted on a jacket instead. I had to lengthen the darn pattern by 3 inches so the buttons look weird. I am going to buy more buttons to add to the top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I look at it again, I remember what a pain those pockets were! Oh, I hated them! Commercial patterns will never come close to the ease of Carla's I tell you! The collar came out totally wonky on the inside too. Good thing it's just for Megan!
> 
> Here is a MAW outfit. I almost feel guilty at how quick the boy stuff is. I feel like I should be doing two outfits to equal the time spent on the girl things!


I LOVE the jacket, Steph!!  Tessa is sticking her tongue out and panting, so I'd say it's a hit with her, too. I can't wait for Megan to outgrow it!  
Whenever I try to make rounded pockets, they turn out square.  So, I am really admiring those pockets.

Jamahl's outfit turned out great! Thank you!!!



princessmom29 said:


> No problem! I have never liked bratz and DD has been asking for them so mabye this will work as a sub.



I have refused to buy any Bratz since my friend showed me her daughter's baby bratz who came dressed in a negligee and thong undies.  EW!!!!


----------



## t-beri

Steph!!  I love that outfit!!  

I agree w/ Teresa. I am always reading but I'm so busy that sometimes I can't quote..even on stuff I LOVE.

Like now for instance I am going to start sewing RIGHT NOW!!!

...t.


----------



## mommyof3princess

So I am sitting at my sewing table last night when dh get's home from work and he tells me to come sit down and sends dd7 to her room.  He starts to tear up and says the store is closing I am losing my job.      I swear it as if I stop breathing. The store will be closing the first week of december. He has been there 8 years. I am so beside myself with worry right now even though he tells me we will be ok. Not to worry. I am so lost right now I don't know what to do. Thank you for letting me vent.


----------



## livndisney

HeatherSue said:


> I have refused to buy any Bratz since my friend showed me her daughter's baby bratz who came dressed in a negligee and thong undies.  EW!!!!



Can you believe someone bought the giant baby Bratz doll (complete with thong) as a welcome home gift for Morgan?  It went back to the store so fast!


----------



## lori123

Just wanted to send everyone a big fat cyber (((HUG)))  - there are so many here in need of it.


----------



## sahm1000

mommyof3princess said:


> So I am sitting at my sewing table last night when dh get's home from work and he tells me to come sit down and sends dd7 to her room.  He starts to tear up and says the store is closing I am losing my job.      I swear it as if I stop breathing. The store will be closing the first week of december. He has been there 8 years. I am so beside myself with worry right now even though he tells me we will be ok. Not to worry. I am so lost right now I don't know what to do. Thank you for letting me vent.




Oh gosh, I'm so sorry.  What an awful thing to happen to you.  I know several people on here are looking for new jobs and I hope each and everyone is able to find a better and better paying job.  That is an awful time to be out of work, right at Christmas.  I will be praying for you and everyone else.  




livndisney said:


> Can you believe someone bought the giant baby Bratz doll (complete with thong) as a welcome home gift for Morgan?  It went back to the store so fast!



Seriously?  They come with a thong?  That is wrong in so many different ways.  Grace has wanted a bratz doll for forever and I refuse to buy anything named Bratz but I didn't even know about the thong!  That truly   me.  Now I'm really glad that I've never bought one!


----------



## sahm1000

Hey, who here is on facebook?  I joined a couple of months ago and keep meaning to ask if anybody else is on and wanted to be my "friend" but I just remembered!  PM me if you are interested in being my "friend"!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

mommyof3princess said:


> So I am sitting at my sewing table last night when dh get's home from work and he tells me to come sit down and sends dd7 to her room.  He starts to tear up and says the store is closing I am losing my job.      I swear it as if I stop breathing. The store will be closing the first week of december. He has been there 8 years. I am so beside myself with worry right now even though he tells me we will be ok. Not to worry. I am so lost right now I don't know what to do. Thank you for letting me vent.


I know how you feel. DH has lost several jobs in the past two years. Somehow we always pull through. This last time has been the hardest though.


livndisney said:


> Can you believe someone bought the giant baby Bratz doll (complete with thong) as a welcome home gift for Morgan?  It went back to the store so fast!


That is horrible. I don't like Bratz dolls at all. I have never bought any for Jenna and don't plan on buying her any.


----------



## Tink561

livndisney said:


> Can you believe someone bought the giant baby Bratz doll (complete with thong) as a welcome home gift for Morgan?  It went back to the store so fast!



YIKES!!!!  I don't like them either.


----------



## princessmom29

HeatherSue said:


> Thank you, Crystal!!
> 
> 
> I LOVE the jacket, Steph!!  Tessa is sticking her tongue out and panting, so I'd say it's a hit with her, too. I can't wait for Megan to outgrow it!
> Whenever I try to make rounded pockets, they turn out square.  So, I am really admiring those pockets.
> 
> Jamahl's outfit turned out great! Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have refused to buy any Bratz since my friend showed me her daughter's baby bratz who came dressed in a negligee and thong undies.  EW!!!!


EWWW!!!! This is why I don't like them. Like a 5 year old needs that!


livndisney said:


> Can you believe someone bought the giant baby Bratz doll (complete with thong) as a welcome home gift for Morgan?  It went back to the store so fast!





mommyof3princess said:


> So I am sitting at my sewing table last night when dh get's home from work and he tells me to come sit down and sends dd7 to her room.  He starts to tear up and says the store is closing I am losing my job.      I swear it as if I stop breathing. The store will be closing the first week of december. He has been there 8 years. I am so beside myself with worry right now even though he tells me we will be ok. Not to worry. I am so lost right now I don't know what to do. Thank you for letting me vent.



   We went through the same thing with DH about 4 years ago. His bookstore closed. I feel your pain!


----------



## eeyore3847

mommyof3princess said:


> So I am sitting at my sewing table last night when dh get's home from work and he tells me to come sit down and sends dd7 to her room.  He starts to tear up and says the store is closing I am losing my job.      I swear it as if I stop breathing. The store will be closing the first week of december. He has been there 8 years. I am so beside myself with worry right now even though he tells me we will be ok. Not to worry. I am so lost right now I don't know what to do. Thank you for letting me vent.



  I hope everything will be ok and your husband can find a fab job to replace his.
Lori


----------



## Adi12982

mommyof3princess said:


> So I am sitting at my sewing table last night when dh get's home from work and he tells me to come sit down and sends dd7 to her room.  He starts to tear up and says the store is closing I am losing my job.      I swear it as if I stop breathing. The store will be closing the first week of december. He has been there 8 years. I am so beside myself with worry right now even though he tells me we will be ok. Not to worry. I am so lost right now I don't know what to do. Thank you for letting me vent.



You will be in my thoughts and prayers!!  DH and I are BOTH looking for jobs right now, thankfully we have wonderful parents who are helping til we get on our feet.  But I know it must be harder for you b/c of the children.  I will be praying that he finds something new SOON.  One blessing is knowing in advance, so he can start looking NOW!


----------



## kimmylaj

HeatherSue said:


> Thank you.
> 
> What's weird is that the teacher is spending a lot of time teaching them shapes, colors, letters, and things they all probably already know.  But, we're supposed to work with them on reading in the evening.  I'd really rather she tried to teach them to read in school!  Tessa gets very frustrated when I try to help her!


ryan doesnt want me to help him with anything either and so far i cant get a read on his teacher, she seems pretty nice but we still dont get center time or recess more than 1 time a week max.  they are mainly working on letters right now in his class although they have about 6 sight words now. i hope it gets better for you and tessa. i never thought kindergarten  could be so stressful.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> thats sound like a good idea- like swim googles? Do they make them for toddlers? She is about a size 18-24 m in cloths, so on the petit side. Where do I find those in October!
> 
> Also- One more thing!!
> There is a gal in my MOPS (Mothers Of Preschoolers) group. She and her husband have a 1yr old and a 3yr old and he was recently diagnosed with brain cancer- stage 3, he's been given 5 years to live, he's about 37 years old. She has been a stay at home mom since her first child was born and he has been out of work for the last 3 months and money is very very tight. Her neighborhood is doing a tag sale/bake sale/activites day to raise money for them, but more than anything they need prayers. I know many of you pray, and this nice family (Jen and Ken) could use all the prayers they can get.


prayers said my husbands aunt recently passed away from brain cancer and it is just so sad, especially with such young children at home



princessmom29 said:


> Hey ladies. Just thought i would let you guys know about the great deal I just found. Madame Alexander has a line of play dolls similar to the bratz dolls, but the clothing is less "adult" and they don't have all the makeup. anyway www.dollmarket.com has them for $5.00. they are regularly $29.99. I just ordered 4 to put up for christmas presents. Not sewing related, but too good of a deal not to report!



what a steal i wish i had someone to buy them for


----------



## t-beri

Ok.  I did not get the full day of sewing I had anticipated.  I needed to go to Joanns. That turned into MIL and me picking out costume patterns etc..  then when we got home it was time to make dinner.  But I am cruisin now.  Of course when I was at JA's I forgot to get elastic which I am OUT of    But we will proceed and tomorrow I will finish the waist bands of the outfits.  

I am going to be a gypsy for halloween.  

Gotta get back to the fabric...

OH and we made $200 at our yard sale today. Don't have much hope for tomorrow as most of the furniture is now gone. But it's vacation funding so I'll take it!


----------



## jham

Stephres said:


> Had some quick things to share before I am off to Wal Mart. Tom took the kids to the beach so I could have a sewing day, isn't he sweet? I am not really a beach girl.
> 
> The school is having a bazaar where you pay them $25 and you can set up a table to sell things so I think he wants me to work on that, lol. I am hoping to make at least $25 so I can get my money back!
> 
> Here is the corduroy fabric I wanted to make a jumper, but Megan insisted on a jacket instead. I had to lengthen the darn pattern by 3 inches so the buttons look weird. I am going to buy more buttons to add to the top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I look at it again, I remember what a pain those pockets were! Oh, I hated them! Commercial patterns will never come close to the ease of Carla's I tell you! The collar came out totally wonky on the inside too. Good thing it's just for Megan!
> 
> Here is a MAW outfit. I almost feel guilty at how quick the boy stuff is. I feel like I should be doing two outfits to equal the time spent on the girl things!



Love the MAW outfit but that jacket is REALLY cool!  Jayden would love it.



HeatherSue said:


> Thank you, Crystal!!
> 
> 
> I LOVE the jacket, Steph!!  Tessa is sticking her tongue out and panting, so I'd say it's a hit with her, too. I can't wait for Megan to outgrow it!
> Whenever I try to make rounded pockets, they turn out square.  So, I am really admiring those pockets.
> 
> Jamahl's outfit turned out great! Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have refused to buy any Bratz since my friend showed me her daughter's baby bratz who came dressed in a negligee and thong undies.  EW!!!!



a thong? I am so grossed out!




mommyof3princess said:


> So I am sitting at my sewing table last night when dh get's home from work and he tells me to come sit down and sends dd7 to her room.  He starts to tear up and says the store is closing I am losing my job.      I swear it as if I stop breathing. The store will be closing the first week of december. He has been there 8 years. I am so beside myself with worry right now even though he tells me we will be ok. Not to worry. I am so lost right now I don't know what to do. Thank you for letting me vent.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

sahm1000 said:


> Hey, who here is on facebook?  I joined a couple of months ago and keep meaning to ask if anybody else is on and wanted to be my "friend" but I just remembered!  PM me if you are interested in being my "friend"!



I am on facebook...I will pm you my info.  If anyone else is on facebook as well, let me know..I would love to add you, or maybe we should start a "disboutique" group on facebook! LOL

mommyto3princess - I am so sorry about your dh's job.  I hope he will find another job quick.


----------



## eeyore3847

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I am on facebook...I will pm you my info.  If anyone else is on facebook as well, let me know..I would love to add you, or maybe we should start a "disboutique" group on facebook! LOL
> 
> mommyto3princess - I am so sorry about your dh's job.  I hope he will find another job quick.



pm me anyone and we can exchange facebooks


----------



## minnie2

Hi everyone!

 I haven't had a chance to check out what I missed since I am on George's login and no clue where I left off!  I had a question though.

When working with fleece do you guys zig zag the edges to finish them off?  I have a few sweat shirts I am making from one of Carla's patterns  and I would Love to take the easy way and not finish the edges since I have at least 3 to make!  

 I promise to go back and check tomorrow everything every one has made!  But I have no doubt I will LOVE everything


----------



## Stephres

charlinn said:


> The jacket is adorable!!  Wow!!  You have great Talent!  Is it hard to work with cordoroy?



Thank you! It wasn't that hard, more pinning that usual, but other than that it was ok.



HeatherSue said:


> I LOVE the jacket, Steph!!  Tessa is sticking her tongue out and panting, so I'd say it's a hit with her, too. I can't wait for Megan to outgrow it!
> Whenever I try to make rounded pockets, they turn out square.  So, I am really admiring those pockets.
> 
> I have refused to buy any Bratz since my friend showed me her daughter's baby bratz who came dressed in a negligee and thong undies.  EW!!!!



I'm glad Tessa likes it!  If it is not destroyed, it is hers next year!

What?  We don't have any Bratz: I had no idea they were so scantily clothed!



mommyof3princess said:


> So I am sitting at my sewing table last night when dh get's home from work and he tells me to come sit down and sends dd7 to her room.  He starts to tear up and says the store is closing I am losing my job.      I swear it as if I stop breathing. The store will be closing the first week of december. He has been there 8 years. I am so beside myself with worry right now even though he tells me we will be ok. Not to worry. I am so lost right now I don't know what to do. Thank you for letting me vent.



 I'm sorry, I hope everything works out. 



sahm1000 said:


> Hey, who here is on facebook?  I joined a couple of months ago and keep meaning to ask if anybody else is on and wanted to be my "friend" but I just remembered!  PM me if you are interested in being my "friend"!



I'm not on facebook, but I am on msn messenger.



jham said:


> Love the MAW outfit but that jacket is REALLY cool!  Jayden would love it.



Thanks! Too bad it is too hot to wear it yet.



minnie2 said:


> When working with fleece do you guys zig zag the edges to finish them off?  I have a few sweat shirts I am making from one of Carla's patterns  and I would Love to take the easy way and not finish the edges since I have at least 3 to make!
> 
> I promise to go back and check tomorrow everything every one has made!  But I have no doubt I will LOVE everything



Last year I made a fleece jacket and I cut the seams with pinking shears, so I did not finish them but I didn't leave them the way they were either. HTH!


----------



## tadamom

I am on Facebook as well!


----------



## Jajone

Here's another one of Jamahl's Big Give outfits. Thanks to a special designer for making the perfect iron on. I thought the shirt matched better when I ordered it and it does match some of the fish, but looking at it now, I'm not sure.
http://
	

http://
	


I have 2 baby showers coming up, so I made a diaper and wipes tote, a nursing cover and a "taggie" taggie blanket for the soon to be little girl.
http://
	


This is a nursing cover and "taggie" blanket for my sister's soon to be little boy.
http://


----------



## eeyore3847

Jajone said:


> This is a nursing cover and "taggie" blanket for my sister's soon to be little boy.




Love the taggie!!! super cute


----------



## t-beri

The baby shower gifts are PERFECT!!  Love them 

Ok.  I'm such a block head!!  In my haste I did NOT add the top block to the pattern for the easy fit pants.  I left my permanent pattern at home and had to print a new one out.  I PRINTED the top block just started cutting w/ out it.  SO now I have to add a casing to the top of Lily's Toy Story capris.  HMM.    and I'm out of that fabric so it will have to be one of the fabrics I used for the ruffles-GRR (the ruffles came out fantastic though ) Of course I have 2 other pair of pants cut out w/out it so I am trying to decide whether to add casings to them or re cut them.   one pair are minnie dot and the other are plain tan.  I think I will just add the casing and forget about it.

UGH!...t.


----------



## twob4him

Hi all! I was gone all day to a birthday party at the park/zoo....and the weather today was absolutely ideal. It was sunny but a slight breeze and not humid for a change! And slightly cool....maybe 70? We had such a nice time hanging out. Then I came home and took a nap!!!!  Right now I am trying to catch up a bit and sew the halloween pants to go with the tops I made. Oh and I am cheating on my diet...eating ice cream! Yummy stuff! I do want to celebrate though....I have lost 20 pounds (since Aug 15th)!! Ideally I would like to lose 20 more but I would be very pleased with 15.  Then I have to go get rechecked at the doctors for my high cholesterol. OK they are not really sewing related but here are some pics from today  

Face Painting







Sarah's two friends were there at a different party  I "decorated them"






Swings!






Wiffle ball












Yummy Cake






And finally the cute birthday boy...and his adorable t-shirt. I was going crazy over the balloon in his hand. At one point he was trying to bite it!  I almost said something based on what Heather mentioned about balloon choking hazards  However they did take it from him after a while....


----------



## twob4him

*Steph* - I really like the horsey jacket you made! So cute!

*Jajone* - cute baby items and very useful...my girls loved their taggy blanket!

*T *- Great job at the yard sale! Don't you hate it when you forget stuff when you are shopping. I did manage to get my red dot fabric at my Joann's.....6 yds. Everytime I go, I pick up thread, ric rak, elastic and folded bias tape (I use it with the elastic as casing) and then I go get fabric!  

 I know I am missing people...darn....I will try to catch up tomorrow!


----------



## eeyore3847

Did I ever share my Belle outfit with all of you... sadly we have 10 days to go before our trip and this one is not coming with us. I made too much stuff!!! 

Sad Sad Sad..


----------



## disneymommieof2

Stephres said:


>


What a cute jacket! Will she be wearing it when she goes riding? 
MAW outfit is great too! 


Jajone said:


>


Those are ALL really Great!! I love the baby things!! What great gifts! 


t-beri said:


> Ok.  I'm such a block head!!  In my haste I did NOT add the top block to the pattern for the easy fit pants.  I left my permanent pattern at home and had to print a new one out.  I PRINTED the top block just started cutting w/ out it.  SO now I have to add a casing to the top of Lily's Toy Story capris.  HMM.    and I'm out of that fabric so it will have to be one of the fabrics I used for the ruffles-GRR (the ruffles came out fantastic though ) Of course I have 2 other pair of pants cut out w/out it so I am trying to decide whether to add casings to them or re cut them.   one pair are minnie dot and the other are plain tan.  I think I will just add the casing and forget about it.
> 
> UGH!...t.


 
I hate when that happens!!  


twob4him said:


>


Thanks for sharing your day with us!! 
   About the weight Loss!! (You too Heather!!!!)
I am so glad the baby didn't pop that balloon in his mouth!!  
Looks like a Fun Day!!


eeyore3847 said:


> Did I ever share my Belle outfit with all of you... sadly we have 10 days to go before our trip and this one is not coming with us. I made too much stuff!!!
> Sad Sad Sad..


Nope. That is sad!! It is beautiful!! 

I am relieved I didn't get left behind! I am loading pics from today right now, so I'll be back....


----------



## Adi12982

*Jajone* - I think the outfit is great!  Awesome iron on!!  I also LOVE the baby shower gifts.  I have started (thanks in part to this board) making shopping cart covers for shower gifts (I have made 6 this year).  One day I may start making some of the other great things you are making too!  Thanks for the inspiration.
*
twob4him* - The birthday pictures are great.  Glad you had great weather.  It was raining, hot/warm and humid here in Miami today. . . 

*eeyore3847 *- I am IN LOVE with that belle outfit.  If I had a little girl I would sooooo buy it.  Hopefully if/when I have a child you will still be sewing those beautiful customs with amazing appliqué's.

I am on facebook (have been since it started adding the second wave of schools, started just at Harvard or something, and then they slowly started adding other schools and then only those with .edu addresses, and now finally everyone is welcome).  If anyone would like to be my friend there PM ME


----------



## t-beri

Ok. I have Lily's Toy Story pants done except for fixing the waistband...fortunately I made her try them on before I sewed the elastic together so it will be an easy fix.  

I have cut out: AK capri pants (EF)
                      Mini Minnie Dot Capris pants(EF): for Friends around the world
                      Hello Kitty (halloween)Double Layer Twirl
                      Minnie Patchwork Twirl (minus casing)
                       Toy Story Halter

I still have to cut out the AK bowling shirt and Mac's bowling shirt.

 Do button minnie and hello kitty shirts

AND sew everything together...MY MIL is helping so we can knock it out before the week we are leaving.  We are always sewing our costumes last minute and I've certainly followed suit since I started making her customs.

I have fabric for a pirate dress ( I think Steph will help me w/ an applique)and a Buzz dress to match Macs bowling shirt even though he doesn't want to match his sister...b/c I'm mean like that.  

I guess I'm off to bed so I can start sewing early...not to mention I need to get out of the house for elastic and bias tape before B gets here and knows I'm spending more money 

...t.


----------



## Adi12982

t-beri said:


> Ok. I have Lily's Toy Story pants done except for fixing the waistband...fortunately I made her try them on before I sewed the elastic together so it will be an easy fix.
> 
> I have cut out: AK capri pants (EF)
> Mini Minnie Dot Capris pants(EF): for Friends around the world
> Hello Kitty (halloween)Double Layer Twirl
> Minnie Patchwork Twirl (minus casing)
> Toy Story Halter
> 
> I still have to cut out the AK bowling shirt and Mac's bowling shirt.
> 
> Do button minnie and hello kitty shirts
> 
> AND sew everything together...MY MIL is helping so we can knock it out before the week we are leaving.  We are always sewing our costumes last minute and I've certainly followed suit since I started making her customs.
> 
> I have fabric for a pirate dress ( I think Steph will help me w/ an applique)and a Buzz dress to match Macs bowling shirt even though he doesn't want to match his sister...b/c I'm mean like that.
> 
> I guess I'm off to bed so I can start sewing early...not to mention I need to get out of the house for elastic and bias tape before B gets here and knows I'm spending more money
> 
> ...t.



I am AMAZED at how fast you are working!


----------



## disneymommieof2

So here's what we have done so far...









The sheep is a neck pillow my grammy made a little while ago. 
So Both the Bonnet and the pants are 100% done. The skirt is sewed together minus the pink dots and the bodice is partially put together. Going back over on Wed. so it should be All done then!! I'll be working on the poofy parts too. The skirt is VERY Full and it gonna take alot of poof to fill it out!! 

ETA: Apparently my camera lens is filthy- Sorry for the blurs and I swear I rotated the one picture- Hmm


----------



## eeyore3847

disneymommieof2 said:


> Nope. That is sad!! It is beautiful!!
> 
> I am relieved I didn't get left behind! I am loading pics from today right now, so I'll be back....



Thank you..... She is wearing her cindy set!



Adi12982 said:


> *eeyore3847 *- I am IN LOVE with that belle outfit.  If I had a little girl I would sooooo buy it.  Hopefully if/when I have a child you will still be sewing those beautiful customs with amazing appliqué's.



yep, I am sure someone will love it.... It is so cute in person!



disneymommieof2 said:


> So here's what we have done so far...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Apparently my camera lens is filthy- Sorry for the blurs and I swear I rotated the one picture- Hmm



that is so creative. I love it!


----------



## fairygoodmother

disneymommieof2 said:


> So here's what we have done so far...



Looks like you're off to a really great start!    I'm anxious to see the rest!  Hurry!

I just got off the phone with poohnpigletCA - they just arrived home from DL.  She said her little one got a LOT of attention in her BoPeep.  Seems as though all the characters in the Pixar parade noticed her.


----------



## Adi12982

disneymommieof2 said:


> So here's what we have done so far...



That is soooo adorable, cute and well made!!  I can't wait to see it all done.  So awesome!  I love that you sew with your grammy!


----------



## dezimber

mommyof3princess said:


> So I am sitting at my sewing table last night when dh get's home from work and he tells me to come sit down and sends dd7 to her room.  He starts to tear up and says the store is closing I am losing my job.      I swear it as if I stop breathing. The store will be closing the first week of december. He has been there 8 years. I am so beside myself with worry right now even though he tells me we will be ok. Not to worry. I am so lost right now I don't know what to do. Thank you for letting me vent.



Sorry to hear about your husband losing his job.   Hopefully he will find another one soon.  My friend lost hers when the preschool closed when the owner retired.  She is still looking for another job.


----------



## t-beri

Adi12982 said:


> I am AMAZED at how fast you are working!


Thanks, me too actually.  It helps that I am very motivated b/c I dont' really have the time for all of this sewing   But once you're in so deep there's nothin' you can do. Besides, what kind of mother would I be if I took my kids to wdw in regular clothes or *gasp* OLD customs 



disneymommieof2 said:


> So here's what we have done so far...


Anna! Bo Peep is coming along quite well.  I don't blame you for getting a hand at your Grands while getting to spend some time w/ her.  Sometimes it's nice to sew w/ an extra pair of eyes and hands.  Of course sometimes it a giant PITB!!!!   I can't wait to see the finished Bo Peep costume!!!

I got my gypsy pattern tonight, there were others I liked but 1. Butterick patterns were 1.99 and 2. I didn't want to have to buy 10 yards of fabric.  

This is the pattern I am using but I hope to spice it up a bit






I'm going to do the skirt on the left but I think the long sleeves in a guaze  I am hoping the vest/corset doesn't make me look fatter 
...t.


----------



## MouseTriper

charlinn said:


> great idea with the goggles


 Thanks!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> thats sound like a good idea- like swim googles? Do they make them for toddlers? She is about a size 18-24 m in cloths, so on the petit side. Where do I find those in October!
> 
> Also- One more thing!!
> There is a gal in my MOPS (Mothers Of Preschoolers) group. She and her husband have a 1yr old and a 3yr old and he was recently diagnosed with brain cancer- stage 3, he's been given 5 years to live, he's about 37 years old. She has been a stay at home mom since her first child was born and he has been out of work for the last 3 months and money is very very tight. Her neighborhood is doing a tag sale/bake sale/activites day to raise money for them, but more than anything they need prayers. I know many of you pray, and this nice family (Jen and Ken) could use all the prayers they can get.



Yes, they make swim goggles for toddlers.  Here is one place that I found that sells them http://www.sportsunlimitedinc.com/leader-atom-youth-swim-goggles.html 

Oh how sad, I am so sorry to hear about your friend and her husband.  That is so tragic and sad.  I will definitely keep this family in my prayers!!!  



teresajoy said:


> Beth- I hope you are doing ok today.


Thank you Teresa, I am doing okay.



HeatherSue said:


> For the 6 of you that are still reading,
> I UPDATED MY TRIP REPORT!
> This is the day we went to Epcot and had a truly magical experience.  I highly recommend this one.


 I still wanna catch up on your TR Heather....and I plan on it very soon!!



Cherlynn25 said:


> Oh wow... we will add them to the prayer list. I cant imagine going through that. My best friend's husband had brain cancer at age 25. He passed away at 27. They have 2 dd, 5 and 18mo. The 18 mo old has down syndrome and also had lymphnode cancer (not exactly sure what it is called) had some lymphnodes removed and one kidney. I tell you that to say it is amazing the strength that she has. God has been the only thing to get her through it! That is great that the neighborhood is doing that for them.


 Aww hug for you too...I am so sorry to hear about your friends.  I will be praying for them as well.  That is so sad.  *Cancer SUCKS!!!!  *It is so scary to me!!!



Stephres said:


> Had some quick things to share before I am off to Wal Mart. Tom took the kids to the beach so I could have a sewing day, isn't he sweet? I am not really a beach girl.


WHAT?  Not a BEACH girl??  I didn't know there was such a thing...hahaha.  (Coming from a gal who literally grew up on a beach and still miss it)!!!

Anyway....love the jacket and the MAW outfit!!!



mommyof3princess said:


> So I am sitting at my sewing table last night when dh get's home from work and he tells me to come sit down and sends dd7 to her room.  He starts to tear up and says the store is closing I am losing my job.      I swear it as if I stop breathing. The store will be closing the first week of december. He has been there 8 years. I am so beside myself with worry right now even though he tells me we will be ok. Not to worry. I am so lost right now I don't know what to do. Thank you for letting me vent.


 Oh no, I am so sorry you are going through this. I sure hope that your DH can find work soon.  That has got to be a very stressful feeling, I am so sorry!



Jajone said:


> Here's another one of Jamahl's Big Give outfits. Thanks to a special designer for making the perfect iron on. I thought the shirt matched better when I ordered it and it does match some of the fish, but looking at it now, I'm not sure.
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 baby showers coming up, so I made a diaper and wipes tote, a nursing cover and a "taggie" taggie blanket for the soon to be little girl.
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> This is a nursing cover and "taggie" blanket for my sister's soon to be little boy.
> http://


Love the outfit and the baby things...very cute!


----------



## disneymommieof2

THANKS LADIES  

Yeah my grammy has been sewing for many many years and up until last year worked for a costume company so she knows lots of little tricks!! 
Although she did talk me into leaving the bodice pieces and lining for her to sew together- she said she needed something to do!! 
Hey I just had a thought   maybe she would want to do a couple big give outfits- I'll have to ask her about that! We all go out to breakfast twice a month and we are going tomorrow, I'll ask her then! 

T- I think You'll look great in your gypsy costume!! I thought you were going to bed  

Good night all!!


----------



## Tracie

Jajone said:


> Here's another one of Jamahl's Big Give outfits. Thanks to a special designer for making the perfect iron on. I thought the shirt matched better when I ordered it and it does match some of the fish, but looking at it now, I'm not sure.
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 baby showers coming up, so I made a diaper and wipes tote, a nursing cover and a "taggie" taggie blanket for the soon to be little girl.
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> This is a nursing cover and "taggie" blanket for my sister's soon to be little boy.
> http://




I was so glad I could help with the iron on design!  I really wanted to make family shirts for that big give, but since I was already doing 2 others I thought I better concentrate on them. 
I think the shirt color looks great with the shorts.

Love the baby items!

Tracie


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> 1)I have to admit that I'm annoyed that I have to fill out a paper every week telling the teacher how long we read each night.  She let us know that it will be marked on their report card how much time we spend reading to our kids.  I always read to my kids and I'm sure the parents that never read to their kids aren't going to start because the teacher gave the parents "homework" (when I volunteered last week, I was in charge of writing down who brought the reading sheets back and who didn't).  I know it's nothing unusual, but it irritates me.
> !


I HATE when they give parents homework! It bugs me to no end!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Teresa-I signed up over on the Disboards for Hank's shirt.


Thanks!!!!!




Stephres said:


> Had some quick things to share before I am off to Wal Mart. Tom took the kids to the beach so I could have a sewing day, isn't he sweet? I am not really a beach girl.
> 
> The school is having a bazaar where you pay them $25 and you can set up a table to sell things so I think he wants me to work on that, lol. I am hoping to make at least $25 so I can get my money back!
> 
> Here is the corduroy fabric I wanted to make a jumper, but Megan insisted on a jacket instead. I had to lengthen the darn pattern by 3 inches so the buttons look weird. I am going to buy more buttons to add to the top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I look at it again, I remember what a pain those pockets were! Oh, I hated them! Commercial patterns will never come close to the ease of Carla's I tell you! The collar came out totally wonky on the inside too. Good thing it's just for Megan!
> 
> Here is a MAW outfit. I almost feel guilty at how quick the boy stuff is. I feel like I should be doing two outfits to equal the time spent on the girl things!



I love that jacket!!! 

And, the Big Give outfit looks great!!! 


HeatherSue said:


> Thank you, Crystal!!
> 
> 
> I LOVE the jacket, Steph!!  Tessa is sticking her tongue out and panting, so I'd say it's a hit with her, too. I can't wait for Megan to outgrow it!
> Whenever I try to make rounded pockets, they turn out square.  So, I am really admiring those pockets.
> 
> Jamahl's outfit turned out great! Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have refused to buy any Bratz since my friend showed me her daughter's baby bratz who came dressed in a negligee and thong undies.  EW!!!!


I remember when they first came out and I ranted and complained to everyone I knew about how disgusting they were! It takes a real sick mind to design a baby that wears sexy nighties! Sick sick sick



mommyof3princess said:


> So I am sitting at my sewing table last night when dh get's home from work and he tells me to come sit down and sends dd7 to her room. He starts to tear up and says the store is closing I am losing my job. I swear it as if I stop breathing. The store will be closing the first week of december. He has been there 8 years. I am so beside myself with worry right now even though he tells me we will be ok. Not to worry. I am so lost right now I don't know what to do. Thank you for letting me vent.


I am so sorry



livndisney said:


> Can you believe someone bought the giant baby Bratz doll (complete with thong) as a welcome home gift for Morgan?  It went back to the store so fast!


 




UGGH! I give up! I am on Corey's laptop and I just can't take the way it types!


----------



## minnie2

Stephres said:


> Had some quick things to share before I am off to Wal Mart. Tom took the kids to the beach so I could have a sewing day, isn't he sweet? I am not really a beach girl.
> 
> The school is having a bazaar where you pay them $25 and you can set up a table to sell things so I think he wants me to work on that, lol. I am hoping to make at least $25 so I can get my money back!
> 
> Here is the corduroy fabric I wanted to make a jumper, but Megan insisted on a jacket instead. I had to lengthen the darn pattern by 3 inches so the buttons look weird. I am going to buy more buttons to add to the top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I look at it again, I remember what a pain those pockets were! Oh, I hated them! Commercial patterns will never come close to the ease of Carla's I tell you! The collar came out totally wonky on the inside too. Good thing it's just for Megan!
> 
> Here is a MAW outfit. I almost feel guilty at how quick the boy stuff is. I feel like I should be doing two outfits to equal the time spent on the girl things!


Great MAW outfit.  The jacket is stunning!  


mommyof3princess said:


> So I am sitting at my sewing table last night when dh get's home from work and he tells me to come sit down and sends dd7 to her room.  He starts to tear up and says the store is closing I am losing my job.     I swear it as if I stop breathing. The store will be closing the first week of december. He has been there 8 years. I am so beside myself with worry right now even though he tells me we will be ok. Not to worry. I am so lost right now I don't know what to do. Thank you for letting me vent.


 I'm so sorry!  



Jajone said:


> Here's another one of Jamahl's Big Give outfits. Thanks to a special designer for making the perfect iron on. I thought the shirt matched better when I ordered it and it does match some of the fish, but looking at it now, I'm not sure.
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 baby showers coming up, so I made a diaper and wipes tote, a nursing cover and a "taggie" taggie blanket for the soon to be little girl.
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> This is a nursing cover and "taggie" blanket for my sister's soon to be little boy.
> http://


Love the Fish are friends outfit!  That is my fav part of the movie. 
the baby shower stuff is great too!  I still have to make my girlfriends new baby something.



twob4him said:


> looks like a great day!  Thank you for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> eeyore3847 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I ever share my Belle outfit with all of you... sadly we have 10 days to go before our trip and this one is not coming with us. I made too much stuff!!!
> 
> Sad Sad Sad..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is beautiful.  You know she can always have a change of clothes!
> 
> 
> 
> disneymommieof2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So here's what we have done so far...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sheep is a neck pillow my grammy made a little while ago.
> So Both the Bonnet and the pants are 100% done. The skirt is sewed together minus the pink dots and the bodice is partially put together. Going back over on Wed. so it should be All done then!! I'll be working on the poofy parts too. The skirt is VERY Full and it gonna take alot of poof to fill it out!!
> 
> ETA: Apparently my camera lens is filthy- Sorry for the blurs and I swear I rotated the one picture- Hmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk about cute!  I can't wait to see it!
> 
> 
> I guess I will zig zag the edges of my fleece.   I just had alot of trouble with the shirt I made Kyle with the zig zag stitch.  I am hoping it was the fabric that i was using at the time.  It was so thin so it would get pushed down easily and jam everything...
> 
> I will post pictures in a bit of it.
Click to expand...


----------



## minnie2

Here is the shirt I just made for Kyle.  The sleeves gave me some trouble but I think t was because the fabric was so thin.  At least that is what I am hoping.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












this is my new fav pattern!  

 If you can't tell by now Kyle is a clown!  
Say goodbye to the mohawk he has class pictures Tuesday so I am cutting it.


----------



## mommyof3princess

Hi all I am poping in to say thank you to all of you for all the support. I am so darn worried. While my dh is calm and cool don't worry honey we will get through this.  All I can do is keep my fingers crossed and hope for the best. I really love all the things that were posted. I got to see the model in the fall outfit. A few things for boys. I have a nephew so I saw that you can make things for boys.  Baby stuff you have to have things for baby showers. And I love the belle outfit. Thanks again  to you. 
                               Melissa


----------



## t-beri

GOOD MORNING DISBOUTIQUERS!!!!  I am just sitting down to begin sewing for another day and I realized the I have to take Mac to a birthday party at 1:00   and I have no present   We NEVER do birthday parties.  He has about 3 friends whose parties he goes to and that's it.  This is his oldest and closest friend so no getting out of it.  I am hoping to drop him off and run back home to sew a while longer.  

...t.


----------



## jham

disneymommieof2 said:


> So here's what we have done so far...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sheep is a neck pillow my grammy made a little while ago.
> So Both the Bonnet and the pants are 100% done. The skirt is sewed together minus the pink dots and the bodice is partially put together. Going back over on Wed. so it should be All done then!! I'll be working on the poofy parts too. The skirt is VERY Full and it gonna take alot of poof to fill it out!!
> 
> ETA: Apparently my camera lens is filthy- Sorry for the blurs and I swear I rotated the one picture- Hmm



Wow!  I haven't even started my bo peep outfit and you've already put it to shame!  It is so cute, love the bonnet!



Jajone said:


> Here's another one of Jamahl's Big Give outfits. Thanks to a special designer for making the perfect iron on. I thought the shirt matched better when I ordered it and it does match some of the fish, but looking at it now, I'm not sure.
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 baby showers coming up, so I made a diaper and wipes tote, a nursing cover and a "taggie" taggie blanket for the soon to be little girl.
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> This is a nursing cover and "taggie" blanket for my sister's soon to be little boy.
> http://



great job on everything!  I think I need to make one of those taggie blankets for my niece's baby. He's not even due until February and I've already started buying fabric  I'm going to shrink the easy fit pants pattern to try and fit a newborn and I'm going to make him a bunch of easy fit pants with simple applique onesies to match.  



eeyore3847 said:


> Did I ever share my Belle outfit with all of you... sadly we have 10 days to go before our trip and this one is not coming with us. I made too much stuff!!!
> 
> Sad Sad Sad..



That is really pretty!  



t-beri said:


> GOOD MORNING DISBOUTIQUERS!!!!  I am just sitting down to begin sewing for another day and I realized the I have to take Mac to a birthday party at 1:00   and I have no present   We NEVER do birthday parties.  He has about 3 friends whose parties he goes to and that's it.  This is his oldest and closest friend so no getting out of it.  I am hoping to drop him off and run back home to sew a while longer.
> 
> ...t.



I get to sew today too!  But I have to run to Joanns for some emergency buttons I forgot to buy so that will probably take up half my day.  Walmart had no white buttons yesterday   The person who bought my spider dress at the school auction wants another one for her other daughter and then she ordered to skirts.  I'm almost done with all of it!  Then back to sewing for my trip that is coming way too soon!  I started a Jack Skellington dress for Lily since the boys already have Jack Skellington shirts I made last year.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

MegaWoman said:


> Well, I've been lurking lots, not sewing so much.  It looks like everyone needs a GIANT group hug!  There's so much going on.  And sadly, I'm in need of a hug too.  We were looking to buy a house, found one we liked (that we could afford) and put in an offer, had my Dad do a home inspection, hired an arborist to check out a large tree in the yard, AND put in an offer.  Then we waited while the sellers were ON VACATION, and couldn't be reached to present the offer to!  Anyhoo, long story short, we lost the house, the sale was almost complete too!  Now we have to be out of our present house in 27 days, and we're not able to secure a mortgage in time (thanks to a data entry error at the credit verification company, and that market crash from earlier this week ).  Sooooo, we have to rent a place for a while until this whole mess is sorted out.  This just rots!  So DH and I surprised the kids by picking them up from school at lunch and driving to the USA, took them to Target and bought them their Hallowe'en costumes, bought some junk food that we can't buy in Canada and ate at the Olive Garden (we don't have those here either).  Yum!  Love the Bellini iced tea there.  A little cross-border retail therapy was all we needed to lift our spirits, but we just didn't have time to go to Joann's
> 
> 
> Stephanie



Here's a hug for you too and hope all works itself out for the best! 



jham said:


>



Thanks!!!!!  ...adding to list of stuff I must catch up on!



mommyof3princess said:


>




Aw!  How cute they are together!  I love girls at this age when they just love each other!!!



minnie2 said:


>




Love the purse...it is so pretty and dotty!!!  Love it!

We always love LE outfits!  They turned out great!



mommyof3princess said:


> Thanks for the idea I love giving homemade gifts. Just as long as you don't mind me doing it.



Oh please do..patially I think out loud and partially I wanted to share with you guys just in case any of you were like me and needed those quick type of gifts!



charlinn said:


> [



Looks great!  Very cute model!!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi everyone, I am sorry I havent been around in a while. I havent been feeling too good (morning sickness that just sticks with me ALLLLLLLL day)



SOOOO sorry for the yucks!!!!  I had it horrible with my middle kid.  I had busted blodd vessels in my face becuase I threw up so much!  I was a wreck all the time!!!  I hope it goes away for you!!!!!



Stephres said:


> Had some quick things to share before I am off to Wal Mart. Tom took the kids to the beach so I could have a sewing day, isn't he sweet? I am not really a beach girl.
> 
> The school is having a bazaar where you pay them $25 and you can set up a table to sell things so I think he wants me to work on that, lol. I am hoping to make at least $25 so I can get my money back!
> 
> Here is the corduroy fabric I wanted to make a jumper, but Megan insisted on a jacket instead. I had to lengthen the darn pattern by 3 inches so the buttons look weird. I am going to buy more buttons to add to the top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I look at it again, I remember what a pain those pockets were! Oh, I hated them! Commercial patterns will never come close to the ease of Carla's I tell you! The collar came out totally wonky on the inside too. Good thing it's just for Megan!
> 
> Here is a MAW outfit. I almost feel guilty at how quick the boy stuff is. I feel like I should be doing two outfits to equal the time spent on the girl things!




Yipee for the alone sewing time!   

The jacket and the MAW outfit are great!



mommyof3princess said:


> So I am sitting at my sewing table last night when dh get's home from work and he tells me to come sit down and sends dd7 to her room. He starts to tear up and says the store is closing I am losing my job.  I swear it as if I stop breathing. The store will be closing the first week of december. He has been there 8 years. I am so beside myself with worry right now even though he tells me we will be ok. Not to worry. I am so lost right now I don't know what to do. Thank you for letting me vent.




I am sorry! 



Jajone said:


> Here's another one of Jamahl's Big Give outfits. Thanks to a special designer for making the perfect iron on. I thought the shirt matched better when I ordered it and it does match some of the fish, but looking at it now, I'm not sure.
> 
> I[URL="http://[IMG]http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa126/jajone/th_DSC01710.jpg[/IMG]"]





The shirt looks great with the shorts!  Turned out so cute!

The baby items are great too!  



twob4him said:


>





Oh another fun day with your family! 



t-beri said:


> Ok. I have Lily's Toy Story pants done except for fixing the waistband...fortunately I made her try them on before I sewed the elastic together so it will be an easy fix.
> 
> I have cut out: AK capri pants (EF)
> Mini Minnie Dot Capris pants(EF): for Friends around the world
> Hello Kitty (halloween)Double Layer Twirl
> Minnie Patchwork Twirl (minus casing)
> Toy Story Halter
> 
> I still have to cut out the AK bowling shirt and Mac's bowling shirt.
> 
> Do button minnie and hello kitty shirts
> 
> AND sew everything together...MY MIL is helping so we can knock it out before the week we are leaving.  We are always sewing our costumes last minute and I've certainly followed suit since I started making her customs.
> 
> I have fabric for a pirate dress ( I think Steph will help me w/ an applique)and a Buzz dress to match Macs bowling shirt even though he doesn't want to match his sister...b/c I'm mean like that.
> 
> I guess I'm off to bed so I can start sewing early...not to mention I need to get out of the house for elastic and bias tape before B gets here and knows I'm spending more money
> 
> ...t.




You are so smart and fast...I wish I could think far wnough ahead to the next outfit sometime to cut it out!  





disneymommieof2 said:


> So here's what we have done so far...



Very cute!!!!


----------



## NaeNae

jham said:


> I'm going to shrink the easy fit pants pattern to try and fit a newborn and I'm going to make him a bunch of easy fit pants with simple applique onesies to match.
> 
> I used the easy fit pattern for the 18" doll to make Attikus's pirate pants for MNSSHP.  You might have to lengthen them but they fit him great around.  I wanted his to be capri length and I think I used the pattern as is as far as length.  I had to add an extra piece at the top for the casing.  They were too short through the crotch.  I had already sewn them so I just added to the top.  You could add that before you cut them out.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Few other comments...Hate the Bratz Dolls too...Good thing Katie hates them too.

As for the homework for the kids/parents.  I fogot to sign Katie's daily aganda last week and SHE had a point taken away form her that day!  I felt so bad!  She NEVER has points taken away!  


Good news!!!  Katie was chosen as one of 4 4th graders in her school to do a tile art project for our town.  She went yesterday to make the tiles and they go back on Nov. 8th to glaze them.  The tiles will be used for a mural in town.  She is pretty excited. 

I HAVE to go sew today!  Next weekend is the race we are going to and I have only finished Katie's shirt.  I thought the race was further away for some reason!  Oops!!!


----------



## eeyore3847

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Good news!!!  Katie was chosen as one of 4 4th graders in her school to do a tile art project for our town.  She went yesterday to make the tiles and they go back on Nov. 8th to glaze them.  The tiles will be used for a mural in town.  She is pretty excited.


that is really cool!! Be sure to poast a pic of the final product,
Lori


----------



## eeyore3847

minnie2 said:


> It is beautiful.  You know she can always have a change of clothes!


oh we have so many outfits, it is a tad out of control.... I think I over sewed! HAHAHA 



jham said:


> That is really pretty!



thanks
Lori


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Next Friday thru Sunday Joann's will have all Simplicity patterns on sale for .99 each.

I was in yesterday and the clerk gave me the post card.  It is 3 hours RT for us to go back to the city and a tank of fuel but the savings is going to be worth it.


----------



## eeyore3847

oh, is thisthe NBC facbric someone was looking for? This is the one I have it is sheer.


----------



## teresajoy

minnie2 said:


> Here is the shirt I just made for Kyle.  The sleeves gave me some trouble but I think t was because the fabric was so thin.  At least that is what I am hoping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't tell by now Kyle is a clown!
> Say goodbye to the mohawk he has class pictures Tuesday so I am cutting it.


I was going to say it's very cute, but I'm not sure Kyle would appreciate that! (although, it is!) It looks fantastic!!! You did a great job! (as usual!)



mommyof3princess said:


> Hi all I am poping in to say thank you to all of you for all the support. I am so darn worried. While my dh is calm and cool don't worry honey we will get through this.  All I can do is keep my fingers crossed and hope for the best. I really love all the things that were posted. I got to see the model in the fall outfit. A few things for boys. I have a nephew so I saw that you can make things for boys.  Baby stuff you have to have things for baby showers. And I love the belle outfit. Thanks again  to you.
> Melissa


 Such hard times. I hope your husband finds an even better job!  Or, you win the lottery!  


t-beri said:


> GOOD MORNING DISBOUTIQUERS!!!!  I am just sitting down to begin sewing for another day and I realized the I have to take Mac to a birthday party at 1:00   and I have no present   We NEVER do birthday parties.  He has about 3 friends whose parties he goes to and that's it.  This is his oldest and closest friend so no getting out of it.  I am hoping to drop him off and run back home to sew a while longer.
> 
> ...t.



Have a great day Tifani! I can't wait to see what you make! 





The Moonk's Mom said:


> As for the homework for the kids/parents.  I fogot to sign Katie's daily aganda last week and SHE had a point taken away form her that day!  I felt so bad!  She NEVER has points taken away!
> 
> 
> Good news!!!  Katie was chosen as one of 4 4th graders in her school to do a tile art project for our town.  She went yesterday to make the tiles and they go back on Nov. 8th to glaze them.  The tiles will be used for a mural in town.  She is pretty excited.


That happened to Corey when he was in 4th grade, he had to stay in from recess for it! He had asked me to sign it, but I had forgotten, it was a really stressful day for our country, September 11, 2001!

I was shocked that he would get in trouble like that for something I forgot to do, and then add to it the circumstances of the day! I was hopping mad! I wrote the teachers an email telling them how upset I was about it. They never responded.  






MinnieVanMom said:


> Next Friday thru Sunday Joann's will have all Simplicity patterns on sale for .99 each.
> 
> I was in yesterday and the clerk gave me the post card.  It is 3 hours RT for us to go back to the city and a tank of fuel but the savings is going to be worth it.




Thanks!!!!


----------



## sahm1000

jham said:


> I get to sew today too!  But I have to run to Joanns for some emergency buttons I forgot to buy so that will probably take up half my day.  Walmart had no white buttons yesterday   The person who bought my spider dress at the school auction wants another one for her other daughter and then she ordered to skirts.  I'm almost done with all of it!  Then back to sewing for my trip that is coming way too soon!  I started a Jack Skellington dress for Lily since the boys already have Jack Skellington shirts I made last year.




How did the dress do in the auction (sorry if it is too nosy)?  Our school does this in the spring and I was wondering about donating something but I don't want to go through a bunch of work to have it go for $5.00.  That is great that she wanted one for her other daughter and two skirts.  Can't wait to see the dress you make for Lily.


----------



## jham

sahm1000 said:


> How did the dress do in the auction (sorry if it is too nosy)?  Our school does this in the spring and I was wondering about donating something but I don't want to go through a bunch of work to have it go for $5.00.  That is great that she wanted one for her other daughter and two skirts.  Can't wait to see the dress you make for Lily.



I think the dress only went for $35.  They ended the auction a little early because it was windy and the auction was outside.  They didn't give a warning, they just ended it.  One of my friends was bidding on it for her neice and I know she would've gone higher so I like to think it could've sold for more.  I'm charging her $45 for the sister dress.    Lily's Jack skellington will look a LOT like the spider Vida


----------



## sahm1000

jham said:


> I think the dress only went for $35.  They ended the auction a little early because it was windy and the auction was outside.  They didn't give a warning, they just ended it.  One of my friends was bidding on it for her neice and I know she would've gone higher so I like to think it could've sold for more.  I'm charging her $45 for the sister dress.    Lily's Jack skellington will look a LOT like the spider Vida




I think they got a bargain for $35 ~ even $45 seems to cheap!  That dress is way too cute!


----------



## sohappy

A few things I finished.  This is for a special little girl that is having a birthday this month.






And this is one of the 2 shirts that I am making for Hank for the Big Give.  At first, I thought it was terrible and didn't plan to give it to him.  I think it looks OK, but not my best work





I did the black to make it more cartoonish, but it shows allllll the mistakes.


----------



## Clared

sohappy said:


> And this is one of the 2 shirts that I am making for Hank for the Big Give.  At first, I thought it was terrible and didn't plan to give it to him.  I think it looks OK, but not my best work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the black to make it more cartoonish, but it shows allllll the mistakes.



Well I can't see them - it looks perfect to me!!!


----------



## kimmylaj

t-beri said:


> Ok.  I did not get the full day of sewing I had anticipated.  I needed to go to Joanns. That turned into MIL and me picking out costume patterns etc..  then when we got home it was time to make dinner.  But I am cruisin now.  Of course when I was at JA's I forgot to get elastic which I am OUT of    But we will proceed and tomorrow I will finish the waist bands of the outfits.
> 
> I am going to be a gypsy for halloween.
> 
> Gotta get back to the fabric...
> 
> OH and we made $200 at our yard sale today. Don't have much hope for tomorrow as most of the furniture is now gone. But it's vacation funding so I'll take it!


we did a block sale this weekend too. saturday was pretty good 
today we did a half a day and it was pitiful i made 21 dollars today, but hey it goes into my disney fund so  i wont complain



sohappy said:


> A few things I finished.  This is for a special little girl that is having a birthday this month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is one of the 2 shirts that I am making for Hank for the Big Give.  At first, I thought it was terrible and didn't plan to give it to him.  I think it looks OK, but not my best work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the black to make it more cartoonish, but it shows allllll the mistakes.


i think it looks great


----------



## eeyore3847

sohappy said:


> And this is one of the 2 shirts that I am making for Hank for the Big Give.  At first, I thought it was terrible and didn't plan to give it to him.  I think it looks OK, but not my best work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the black to make it more cartoonish, but it shows allllll the mistakes.




I think it is great!!!


----------



## jham

sohappy said:


> A few things I finished.  This is for a special little girl that is having a birthday this month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is one of the 2 shirts that I am making for Hank for the Big Give.  At first, I thought it was terrible and didn't plan to give it to him.  I think it looks OK, but not my best work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the black to make it more cartoonish, but it shows allllll the mistakes.



I love those polka dots with the HSM fabric!  But you know how I feel about polka dots  I think Homer looks really cool!  (DH needs that shirt) I use a black fabric marker for touchups.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

I bought this fabric a while ago from Hancock, and I cut it out to make my ds a button down shirt, and now I am wondering if it is too girly for a boy?  He's 3 yo if that makes any difference.  It has Mickey, Minnie and Pluto on it.


----------



## eeyore3847

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I bought this fabric a while ago from Hancock, and I cut it out to make my ds a button down shirt, and now I am wondering if it is too girly for a boy?  He's 3 yo if that makes any difference.  It has Mickey, Minnie and Pluto on it.



I don't think it is too girly


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Not too girly here either.  However it is hard to find cute fabric for boys.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I bought this fabric a while ago from Hancock, and I cut it out to make my ds a button down shirt, and now I am wondering if it is too girly for a boy?  He's 3 yo if that makes any difference.  It has Mickey, Minnie and Pluto on it.



I don't think it is too girly.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I saw a friend who cut using a special green board and an orange wheel.  It was fast and quick.

What is it and do you have it?  I was thinking of getting it if it is not too expensive.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

MinnieVanMom said:


> I saw a friend who cut using a special green board and an orange wheel.  It was fast and quick.
> 
> What is it and do you have it?  I was thinking of getting it if it is not too expensive.



YES!  I love mine!  I hate cutting without them.  I have no idea how much they cost, mine was a gift from my mom...but I swear, I would invest in them if she had not given them to me!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

http://www.joann-mail.com/J0825W/coupons_only.html?r=1550_262482&i=J0825W014

When I signed up I got this email with coupon.  Then I signed up mom and she got the exact same coupon with number.

Enjoy!


----------



## longaberger_lara

I joined Facebook just last week and am still trying to figure it all out.  My name is Lara Malone if anyone's interested in being my friend


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I was given this the clerk at Joann's for next weeks sale.


----------



## sahm1000

sohappy said:


> A few things I finished.  This is for a special little girl that is having a birthday this month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is one of the 2 shirts that I am making for Hank for the Big Give.  At first, I thought it was terrible and didn't plan to give it to him.  I think it looks OK, but not my best work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the black to make it more cartoonish, but it shows allllll the mistakes.




I love both of the shirts but the HOmer one is great!  I sure can't see the mistakes!




MinnieVanMom said:


> I saw a friend who cut using a special green board and an orange wheel.  It was fast and quick.
> 
> What is it and do you have it?  I was thinking of getting it if it is not too expensive.




I think you are talking about a rotary cutter and a self healing cutting board.  They are fantastic and I wouldn't sew without them.  Make sure you use a coupon or they are on sale since they are a little pricey!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

MinnieVanMom said:


> I saw a friend who cut using a special green board and an orange wheel.  It was fast and quick.
> 
> What is it and do you have it?  I was thinking of getting it if it is not too expensive.



My cutter and mat are both blue they have lots of colors at JoAnn's.  They are called rotary cutters.  I love mine but be careful.  They cut people as easily as they cut fabric.  DD cut her finger with mine.  Then about a month ago I dropped mine and it cut a big gash in my foot.

I almost passed out.  DH got me some butterfly bandages to help it stay closed.


----------



## Tracie

teresajoy said:


> A plea for Hank!
> 
> Could someone please please please with sugar  on top make a Big Give outfit?? He is the wish child with the Lambflock give. His little sister has been full for quite awhile, but poor Hank still has on spot left to fill. He would love an Indiana Jones themed shirt. Iron ons are fine if you don't want to sew.
> 
> 
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=56734&threadid=465860




I am going to make this for Hank to go along with the family shirts, for his Jedi training.  Some Pixie Dust!






Putting it on a blue shirt same color as the background,

Tracie

I need to go fix mickey's nose.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

sohappy said:


> A few things I finished.  This is for a special little girl that is having a birthday this month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is one of the 2 shirts that I am making for Hank for the Big Give.  At first, I thought it was terrible and didn't plan to give it to him.  I think it looks OK, but not my best work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the black to make it more cartoonish, but it shows allllll the mistakes.




LOVE the HSM shirt  

I don't see any mistakes with Homer...guess you need a new camera that shows the "mistakes"


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Jajone said:


> I have 2 baby showers coming up, so I made a diaper and wipes tote, a nursing cover and a "taggie" taggie blanket for the soon to be little girl.
> http://




I'm making my nursing covers tonight (not for me...don't want any rumors starting on here  ).  The directions I had only called for one fabric (ie not lined)...now I'm liking yours better...what to do...what to do


----------



## t-beri

Slow day today here on the board...thought we'd get moved this weekend.  I'm busy tomorrow so don't leave without me!

FINALLY !!! The Toy Story (DHS) outfit is done and I am in LOVE with it.  I made a 3 which is a little big on her and the top ended up being a little longer than I thought but I don't have the elastic in the back. If it doesn't pull it up enough I'll take off the skirt and stitch it back on w/ a larger seam to take it up a bit....you can't see Hamm on the leg very clearly if I don't. 

The Hello kitty skirt would be finished except for somehow my ruffles did NOT come out long enough and I was out of that fabric, so later this week I'll pick up more.

Finished the capris for the Friends around the world outfit. I shortened them b/c I thought the Toy Story capris were a bit long(they had to be to fit Ham in) but now I think they are too short..   I guess I'm never happy!

I have layers 1 and 2 of the patchwork skirt sewn together...have to cut a few more strips for the 3rd tier.

SO total tally: 2 down 2 to finish 2 to go.   Not so bad.  Then I will be free to work on halloween costumes and a big give outfit!

And possibly a couple more customs  I can't imagine having time for that but if Stephanie and I are cruisin' on tuesday then maybe I'll have time next weekend between meeting Dis friends from San Fransisco at WDW for Food and Wine Fest on Sat. and Kayaking on Sunday (it's the only way Hubby agreed to go on Sat. )

I will probably not see you guys for a couple of days, if I get a chance to post pictures I will. 

HAVE A GREAT WEEK!!!
...t.


----------



## jham

Tracie said:


> I am going to make this for Hank to go along with the family shirts, for his Jedi training.  Some Pixie Dust!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putting it on a blue shirt same color as the background,
> 
> Tracie
> 
> I need to go fix mickey's nose.



Very cool!  I love Jedi Mickey!

So here is the view from my front yard, about 30 minutes ago.  The leaves are just turning and there is already snow  






that white blob in the V of the mountains?  Not a cloud, that's a snowy mountain. 






this one makes me feel like I'm freezing!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

jham said:


> Very cool! I love Jedi Mickey!
> 
> So here is the view from my front yard, about 30 minutes ago. The leaves are just turning and there is already snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that white blob in the V of the mountains? Not a cloud, that's a snowy mountain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one makes me feel like I'm freezing!


Ahhhhhh!   What a beautiful view!
I want to move to Utah!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

jham said:


> Very cool!  I love Jedi Mickey!
> 
> So here is the view from my front yard, about 30 minutes ago.  The leaves are just turning and there is already snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that white blob in the V of the mountains?  Not a cloud, that's a snowy mountain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one makes me feel like I'm freezing!




WOW  That's the view from your house???  Interested in some company???


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Missed the original Facebook conversation but I'm on there... Kristine Smith.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

jham said:


> Very cool!  I love Jedi Mickey!
> 
> So here is the view from my front yard, about 30 minutes ago.  The leaves are just turning and there is already snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that white blob in the V of the mountains?  Not a cloud, that's a snowy mountain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one makes me feel like I'm freezing!



wow what a beautiful view!!    Here in Georgia it is warm, dry and dusty. It hasn't rained in a month.   The ragweed is driving my allergies crazy.
Thank you for sharing your gorgeous pictures.


----------



## NaeNae

jham said:


> Very cool!  I love Jedi Mickey!
> 
> So here is the view from my front yard, about 30 minutes ago.  The leaves are just turning and there is already snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that white blob in the V of the mountains?  Not a cloud, that's a snowy mountain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one makes me feel like I'm freezing!



WOW.............God does awesome work doesn't he.  What a wonderful view to look at every day.  I'm jealous, I live in OK, just flat land.


----------



## jham

Thanks everyone, I do love my view, snow and all.  Come on out for a ski vacation!  Mike keeps wanting to move to Texas and I keep telling him no.  I think a big part of it is I would miss the mountains way too much.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I haven't posted in a while I have made Disney Pajama Pants for my little guy and my nephew.  But I didn't take any pictures.  It's a little too warm to wear them anyways.

I made my new baby niece a bag in August and then her mom wanted a matching/coordinating bag for her other daughter.  

I thought I would share a couple photos of it.  I like the way it turned out.





Inside the bag




The back of the bag.





I also used the same fabrics to make another bag for a friend of mine.  These photos aren't as good. The color isn't very good but it is the same fabrics I used for the other bag. I took the other pictures earlier today.
Front of the bag


----------



## NaeNae

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I haven't posted in a while I have made Disney Pajama Pants for my little guy and my nephew.  But I didn't take any pictures.  It's a little too warm to wear them anyways.
> 
> I made my new baby niece a bag in August and then her mom wanted a matching/coordinating bag for her other daughter.
> 
> I thought I would share a couple photos of it.  I like the way it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back of the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also used the same fabrics to make another bag for a friend of mine.  These photos aren't as good. The color isn't very good but it is the same fabrics I used for the other bag. I took the other pictures earlier today.
> Front of the bag



Those bags are really cute.  Someday maybe I'll try my hand at a bag.


----------



## peachygreen

So much I want to comment on, but I am way behind on work and realized I had to make cookies for a bake sale tomorrow.  (the cookies are baked, but I still have to decorate them).  

We went to Sea World San Antonio.  It was kinda our last dry run before Disney and also probably the last opportunity to use our season passes before the year runs out.  We had a blast.  THe crowds were almost non-existant and the weather was great.  I'm hoping I can say the same about our trip to Disney World at the end of the month.  I made a skirt with whales and dolphins on it and apliqued a whale from the skirt onto a teashirt for her to wear.  (I need to upload my pictures and I'll post I swear).  It was so much fun to hear people comment (either directly to me, or to each other) about how cute she looked in her whale and dolphin skirt.  It made me even more excited to show off her Disney Customs.  

Mommyof3Pricess - I'm sorry to hear about your husband losing his job.  It sucks.   My hubby and I were both out of work for several months in 2003/2004.  Things were very rough at the time, but we made it through and are in a much, much better situation (both of our jobs are 100% better than they were) now.  You are in my prayers.


----------



## sahm1000

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> wow what a beautiful view!!    Here in Georgia it is warm, dry and dusty. It hasn't rained in a month.   The ragweed is driving my allergies crazy.
> Thank you for sharing your gorgeous pictures.




We have the same weather here in Dallas, TX!  Not being a native Texan I always think I want to be somewhere else where we have a more seasonal change until I talk to my sister in Chicago and she says they have a foot of snow and it's only going to be 15 for a high.  Then I appreciate Dallas so much more!



jham said:


> Thanks everyone, I do love my view, snow and all.  Come on out for a ski vacation!  Mike keeps wanting to move to Texas and I keep telling him no.  I think a big part of it is I would miss the mountains way too much.



Oh come on Jeanne, we could be neighbors!  Texas isn't so bad!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I haven't posted in a while I have made Disney Pajama Pants for my little guy and my nephew.  But I didn't take any pictures.  It's a little too warm to wear them anyways.
> 
> I made my new baby niece a bag in August and then her mom wanted a matching/coordinating bag for her other daughter.
> 
> I thought I would share a couple photos of it.  I like the way it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back of the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also used the same fabrics to make another bag for a friend of mine.  These photos aren't as good. The color isn't very good but it is the same fabrics I used for the other bag. I took the other pictures earlier today.
> Front of the bag




Wow!  Those are great!  I may have to try my hand on a bag after seeing all of the fantastic ones on here.



peachygreen said:


> So much I want to comment on, but I am way behind on work and realized I had to make cookies for a bake sale tomorrow.  (the cookies are baked, but I still have to decorate them).
> 
> We went to Sea World San Antonio.  It was kinda our last dry run before Disney and also probably the last opportunity to use our season passes before the year runs out.  We had a blast.  THe crowds were almost non-existant and the weather was great.  I'm hoping I can say the same about our trip to Disney World at the end of the month.  I made a skirt with whales and dolphins on it and apliqued a whale from the skirt onto a teashirt for her to wear.  (I need to upload my pictures and I'll post I swear).  It was so much fun to hear people comment (either directly to me, or to each other) about how cute she looked in her whale and dolphin skirt.  It made me even more excited to show off her Disney Customs.
> 
> Mommyof3Pricess - I'm sorry to hear about your husband losing his job.  It sucks.   My hubby and I were both out of work for several months in 2003/2004.  Things were very rough at the time, but we made it through and are in a much, much better situation (both of our jobs are 100% better than they were) now.  You are in my prayers.




It sounds like you had a great time.  We have been to Sea World San Antonio just once but I keep meaning to get back there.  Maybe this spring for a long weekend.  It just seems like such a haul from Dallas even though it's not too bad.


----------



## karamat

jham said:


> So here is the view from my front yard, about 30 minutes ago.  The leaves are just turning and there is already snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that white blob in the V of the mountains?  Not a cloud, that's a snowy mountain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one makes me feel like I'm freezing!




WOW!! That is beautiful.  I heard on the news this morning that the SLC area would be getting some snow and thought of you SLC-area girls.


----------



## teresajoy

Sohappy- I love the Homer shirt!!! It looks great!!!     Thank you so much for making them!!!!!

and the HSM shirt is really cute!!! 




Tracie said:


> I am going to make this for Hank to go along with the family shirts, for his Jedi training.  Some Pixie Dust!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putting it on a blue shirt same color as the background,
> 
> Tracie
> 
> I need to go fix mickey's nose.


Thank you thank you thank you!!!!!!!!  This is so wonderful that Hank is getting more things!! He is going to love this! 


Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I'm making my nursing covers tonight (not for me...don't want any rumors starting on here  ).  The directions I had only called for one fabric (ie not lined)...now I'm liking yours better...what to do...what to do



From the opinion of a (former) nursing mom, my babies would get very hot and sweaty while nursing, so the lighter the coverup the better! 



t-beri said:


> Slow day today here on the board...thought we'd get moved this weekend.  I'm busy tomorrow so don't leave without me!
> 
> FINALLY !!! The Toy Story (DHS) outfit is done and I am in LOVE with it.  I made a 3 which is a little big on her and the top ended up being a little longer than I thought but I don't have the elastic in the back. If it doesn't pull it up enough I'll take off the skirt and stitch it back on w/ a larger seam to take it up a bit....you can't see Hamm on the leg very clearly if I don't.
> 
> The Hello kitty skirt would be finished except for somehow my ruffles did NOT come out long enough and I was out of that fabric, so later this week I'll pick up more.
> 
> Finished the capris for the Friends around the world outfit. I shortened them b/c I thought the Toy Story capris were a bit long(they had to be to fit Ham in) but now I think they are too short..   I guess I'm never happy!
> 
> I have layers 1 and 2 of the patchwork skirt sewn together...have to cut a few more strips for the 3rd tier.
> 
> SO total tally: 2 down 2 to finish 2 to go.   Not so bad.  Then I will be free to work on halloween costumes and a big give outfit!
> 
> And possibly a couple more customs  I can't imagine having time for that but if Stephanie and I are cruisin' on tuesday then maybe I'll have time next weekend between meeting Dis friends from San Fransisco at WDW for Food and Wine Fest on Sat. and Kayaking on Sunday (it's the only way Hubby agreed to go on Sat. )
> 
> I will probably not see you guys for a couple of days, if I get a chance to post pictures I will.
> 
> HAVE A GREAT WEEK!!!
> ...t.



WAY TO GO TIFANI!!!!! You've been a busy little bee!!!! 



jham said:


> Very cool!  I love Jedi Mickey!
> 
> So here is the view from my front yard, about 30 minutes ago.  The leaves are just turning and there is already snow



With a view like that, how do you EVER get anything done????



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Missed the original Facebook conversation but I'm on there... Kristine Smith.



There are too many Kristine Smiths! Are you the one on the exercise ball??



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I haven't posted in a while I have made Disney Pajama Pants for my little guy and my nephew.  But I didn't take any pictures.  It's a little too warm to wear them anyways.
> 
> I made my new baby niece a bag in August and then her mom wanted a matching/coordinating bag for her other daughter.
> 
> I thought I would share a couple photos of it.  I like the way it turned out.


I love the bags!!! Those are so pretty! What pattern did you use?


Looks like we will be moving tomorrow, everyone start packing up now. Everyone have a buddy??? We don't want to lose anyone.


----------



## sahm1000

I'm ready for the big move whenever you are!


----------



## peachygreen

I now remember why I don't normally let people con me into making my sugar cookies more than at Christmas time.  Ugh, that is way to much work.  I got +/- 3 dozen cookies decorated tonight for the bake sale.  I have about a dozen left that I'll decorate later.  I just couldn't do any more tonight.  

I'm ready to make the move tomorrow.  I'm glad we aren't moving when I'm on vacation.  It will be easier to keep up this way (although I'll still be way behind after going on vacation for 10 days - not that I am going to complain).  



sahm1000 said:


> It sounds like you had a great time.  We have been to Sea World San Antonio just once but I keep meaning to get back there.  Maybe this spring for a long weekend.  It just seems like such a haul from Dallas even though it's not too bad.



I have the same thoughts sometimes about drive to San Antonio from Houston.  Once we manage to get out of the city its fine.  I would recommend spring or fall.  Skip the summer.  Its way too hot and crowded.


----------



## MouseTriper

For those of you who have embroidery machines?  How do you embroider clothing, such as tshirts, without stitching through the back side of the shirt??  Do you have to get something special or a certain kind of embroidery machine???  or do you have <gulp> take the shirt APART and then stitch back together???????????????????????


----------



## eeyore3847

MouseTriper said:


> For those of you who have embroidery machines?  How do you embroider clothing, such as tshirts, without stitching through the back side of the shirt??  Do you have to get something special or a certain kind of embroidery machine???  or do you have <gulp> take the shirt APART and then stitch back together???????????????????????



a lot of people hoop it and then hold the sides in place!!


----------



## ibesue

eeyore3847 said:


> a lot of people hoop it and then hold the sides in place!!



And really hold it in place!  I think that is the hardest part of embroidering a T shirt, now that I found sticky stablizer!


----------



## disneymommieof2

minnie2 said:


> Here is the shirt I just made for Kyle.  The sleeves gave me some trouble but I think t was because the fabric was so thin.  At least that is what I am hoping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my new fav pattern!
> If you can't tell by now Kyle is a clown!
> Say goodbye to the mohawk he has class pictures Tuesday so I am cutting it.


Good bye Mohawk  Now we need to see his new hair cut!! What are you making next? I admire your beautiful floors everytime- Just wanted you to know!  


sohappy said:


> A few things I finished.  This is for a special little girl that is having a birthday this month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is one of the 2 shirts that I am making for Hank for the Big Give.  At first, I thought it was terrible and didn't plan to give it to him.  I think it looks OK, but not my best work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the black to make it more cartoonish, but it shows allllll the mistakes.


I think Homer Looks great too!! I love the fabrics for the HSM top!! 
Great Job on both!!


jham said:


> So here is the view from my front yard, about 30 minutes ago.  The leaves are just turning and there is already snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that white blob in the V of the mountains?  Not a cloud, that's a snowy mountain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one makes me feel like I'm freezing!


Thanks for sharing your view Jeanne!! It looks so beautiful there!! 
I KNOW Lilys Bo Peep costume is going to be So Beautiful!!! 
I have at least 30 felt dots to cut out!! Do you think the create will cut felt?? It might be worth a try!! 


Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I thought I would share a couple photos of it.  I like the way it turned out.


Those bags are really cute!! Don't be a stranger!!

Hold hands everyone we don't to lose anybody!!


----------



## minnie2

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Good news!!!  Katie was chosen as one of 4 4th graders in her school to do a tile art project for our town.  She went yesterday to make the tiles and they go back on Nov. 8th to glaze them.  The tiles will be used for a mural in town.  She is pretty excited.


Congratulations!  That is so neat!  You will have to remember to take a picture of it to show us!



teresajoy said:


> I was going to say it's very cute, but I'm not sure Kyle would appreciate that! (although, it is!) It looks fantastic!!! You did a great job! (as usual!)


Thanks!  ute is still ok for him he is only 6!  LOL



sohappy said:


> A few things I finished.  This is for a special little girl that is having a birthday this month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is one of the 2 shirts that I am making for Hank for the Big Give.  At first, I thought it was terrible and didn't plan to give it to him.  I think it looks OK, but not my best work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the black to make it more cartoonish, but it shows allllll the mistakes.


LOVE the HSM shirt!  Nikki would love it!  I saw that fabric the other day and thought about it but couldn't figure out what to make out of it!  Now you have me regretting not getting it!  

The Homer shirt is perfect!  My best friend's DH would love that!


EnchantedPrincess said:


> I bought this fabric a while ago from Hancock, and I cut it out to make my ds a button down shirt, and now I am wondering if it is too girly for a boy?  He's 3 yo if that makes any difference.  It has Mickey, Minnie and Pluto on it.


I don't think it is too girly!    though it does remind me I need to make the kids their trick or treat bags out of it!  It is my favorite halloween fabric.



jham said:


>


Stunning!  I can't get used to how flat it is here in the mid west!  



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I haven't posted in a while I have made Disney Pajama Pants for my little guy and my nephew.  But I didn't take any pictures.  It's a little too warm to wear them anyways.
> 
> I made my new baby niece a bag in August and then her mom wanted a matching/coordinating bag for her other daughter.
> 
> I thought I would share a couple photos of it.  I like the way it turned out.


 Really cute!  I love pink and green together!  



disneymommieof2 said:


> Good bye Mohawk  Now we need to see his new hair cut!! What are you making next? I admire your beautiful floors everytime- Just wanted you to know!


Thanks about the floors.  We love the.  Of course if you look closely you can see the damage my kids and dog have done to the poor floors!  

 I will post a picture of Kyle's newly shaven head!  LOL  

 Next on my list to make is a nightgown for Nikki from this satin with lined flannel that she has been eying for ages.  I just couldn't bring my self to spend that much on it but I snuck out Saturday and bought some and will make it as a surprise for her bday.  She wanted the Disney Fairies but I found this great hannah montana that I haven't seen before so I got that one.  So while she is at school I am hoping to at least cut it out today.

 I did whip out another one of the raglan shirts in fleece for her yesterday.  They are just so easy and fast to make I love them!  I have 2 more of them to make.  I got Kyle this Mickey fabric and I want to make one big enough he can use it a a jacket.


----------



## jessica52877

MouseTriper said:


> For those of you who have embroidery machines?  How do you embroider clothing, such as tshirts, without stitching through the back side of the shirt??  Do you have to get something special or a certain kind of embroidery machine???  or do you have <gulp> take the shirt APART and then stitch back together???????????????????????





eeyore3847 said:


> a lot of people hoop it and then hold the sides in place!!



What she said! It isn't nearly as bad as you would think, but it does depend on the shirt size and design size.

I have opened the side seam on shirts before, that is usually when I am doing it by hand though and a big design on a small shirt! It isn't bad at all to open the seams.


----------



## minnie2

This is the sweatshirt i made Nikki.  She insisted on wearing it as a jacket today.
Not sure what is with the color of these pictures.  Maybe I need better lighting in my house! 











this last one she looks possessed!   
Once again I LOVE this pattern!


----------



## Steve's Girl

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I bought this fabric a while ago from Hancock, and I cut it out to make my ds a button down shirt, and now I am wondering if it is too girly for a boy?  He's 3 yo if that makes any difference.  It has Mickey, Minnie and Pluto on it.




I hope it isn't too girly.  I made my 9 year old DS a pair of shorts out of this fabric!


----------



## Stephres

Jajone said:


>



Love the Nemo outfit! I think the shirt looks great with it. The iron on is perfect!

Your baby stuff is so cute too. My neighbor is having a baby soon, so I need some ideas!



disneymommieof2 said:


> What a cute jacket! Will she be wearing it when she goes riding?



That's the idea. When I bought the fabric I thought it was going to be a jumper; bought the cutest overall clips, but Megan had other ideas. She told me she wanted me to make a shirt so she could wear it at her lessons. I compromised and made a jacket instead. Now it just needs to get colder so she can wear it!



disneymommieof2 said:


>



I love your little Bo Peep so far! It is looking great!



MouseTriper said:


> WHAT?  Not a BEACH girl??  I didn't know there was such a thing...hahaha.  (Coming from a gal who literally grew up on a beach and still miss it)!!!



I know, it is terrible! I am allergic to the sun, so I have to be really careful. I do like to sit at the beach bar and have a drink, so I am not a total wet blanket!  



teresajoy said:


> I love that jacket!!!



Thank you!



minnie2 said:


> Great MAW outfit.  The jacket is stunning!



Thanks!



minnie2 said:


>



Good-bye Mohawk! Jacob wanted one to support the Rays until I told him that when the Rays were out of it, he had to cut it off!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> The jacket and the MAW outfit are great!



Thank you!



sohappy said:


>



Love them both. I really like the polka dots with the HSM fabric and I think the Simpsons are not drawn perfectly to begin with, so you are fine. Although, to be honest, I don't see any mistakes on it anyway!



EnchantedPrincess said:


>



I don't think it looks girly at all, especially not for a little one.

I have passed by that fabric many times and have wanted it, but I am trying to stick to only one Halloween custom this year. It's so hard!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


>



I really like the colors of the bags, so bright and cheery for a baby! And I love that they are personalized, what a nice gift!



minnie2 said:


>



She is so cute! Did you use Carla's raglan pattern for the sweatshirts? They really are cool.


----------



## minnie2

Stephres said:


> Good-bye Mohawk! Jacob wanted one to support the Rays until I told him that when the Rays were out of it, he had to cut it off!
> 
> She is so cute! Did you use Carla's raglan pattern for the sweatshirts? They really are cool.


 Let him get one!  It is fun!  He will only be able to wear one for so long and then he will be too old ad look silly.  In a little kid it is cute.  I promised Kyle he could grow it back for Disney.

Yup that is Carla's pattern!  I LOVE IT  I have at least 3 more sweat shirts planned!  I am actually trying to figure out how to up size it for me!  LOL


----------



## t-beri

A very good morning to all of you FABULOUS Disboutiquers!!!!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Ahhhhhh!   What a beautiful view!
> I want to move to Utah!


I agree w/ Tom. Except I have a sneaking suspicion that that snow eventually makes it's way to your house. That really wouldn't work for me   Not to mention, could you imagine the accidents I'd have if there were ice around??? There is a reason that I've never skied- I've never broken a bone and don't want to!!!


I guess I had the appointment I thought I had today mis-scheduled so here I am. I am watching the office while my parents are on vacay in Mexico so hopefully I'll be around for the big move.  I have my project tote in the car, I might finish up cutting out my 2 bowling shirts, if I feel ambitious.  Last night was another marathon cleaning session (my bedroom, closet and bath this time!) and that after a day of running around and sewing   I'm going to have some herbal tea, take my vitamins, eat a pumpkin cookie and hop that I wake up a bit.
...t.

BTW- I only have 11 days left 'til WDW


----------



## longaberger_lara

jham said:


>



That is the most beautiful view!!  Coming from a girl in AL where the high today is supposed to be in the mid to upper 80's  .  I'm ready for fall!


----------



## sahm1000

peachygreen said:


> I now remember why I don't normally let people con me into making my sugar cookies more than at Christmas time.  Ugh, that is way to much work.  I got +/- 3 dozen cookies decorated tonight for the bake sale.  I have about a dozen left that I'll decorate later.  I just couldn't do any more tonight.



My DH and I decorated 350 cookies for his sister's wedding a year and a half ago and I haven't decorated one since!  And I haven't missed it!  They are so time consuming, my arms, hands, and wrists hurt and it's kind of messy!  Anyway here is a picture of one of them that we did.  You can't really tell but it is a heart cookie with white icing and purple scrolls.


----------



## princessmom29

longaberger_lara said:


> That is the most beautiful view!!  Coming from a girl in AL where the high today is supposed to be in the mid to upper 80's  .  I'm ready for fall!



I konw, don't you just love it? And next week it will probably be freezing. If you don't like the weather just stick around for a while! Especially on the coast!


----------



## sahm1000

When are we moving?


----------



## jham

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I haven't posted in a while I have made Disney Pajama Pants for my little guy and my nephew.  But I didn't take any pictures.  It's a little too warm to wear them anyways.
> 
> I made my new baby niece a bag in August and then her mom wanted a matching/coordinating bag for her other daughter.
> 
> I thought I would share a couple photos of it.  I like the way it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back of the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also used the same fabrics to make another bag for a friend of mine.  These photos aren't as good. The color isn't very good but it is the same fabrics I used for the other bag. I took the other pictures earlier today.
> Front of the bag



great job!  I'm still akeered of bag making!



minnie2 said:


> This is the sweatshirt i made Nikki.  She insisted on wearing it as a jacket today.
> Not sure what is with the color of these pictures.  Maybe I need better lighting in my house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again I LOVE this pattern!



she looks so cute--and warm and cozy--it's kinda cold here this morning...if you figure out enlarging that pattern let me know  



sahm1000 said:


> My DH and I decorated 350 cookies for his sister's wedding a year and a half ago and I haven't decorated one since!  And I haven't missed it!  They are so time consuming, my arms, hands, and wrists hurt and it's kind of messy!  Anyway here is a picture of one of them that we did.  You can't really tell but it is a heart cookie with white icing and purple scrolls.




that's a beautiful cookie--I love sugar cookies but hate decorating them.

I'm ready to start making Jayden's Elphaba costume today and I can't find my pattern!  UGH!  Why is my craft room such a mess?  I am running out of time.  I may have to go try to buy it again.


----------



## t-beri

Usually right around page 250.  Teresa is pretty good about getting the new thread ready w/ the rules and  bookmarks etc... and keeping a watchful eye when we near 250.  

Back in Jan (or Feb) I was having a lot of pain in my hand.  After 2 weeks I went to my doc he sent me for an x ray which came back clean and then dismissed me.  It went away about a week later.  Yesterday my hand started aching again (the outer edge of my hand from between the wrist bones and all the way up my pinky finger.) I can't turn the door knob or steering wheel or lift my coffee cup w/out a LOT of pain. So I am typing w/ one hand which is really frustrating Especially since I have 2 essays to type up today. 

...t.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

teresajoy said:


> From the opinion of a (former) nursing mom, my babies would get very hot and sweaty while nursing, so the lighter the coverup the better!
> 
> There are too many Kristine Smiths! Are you the one on the exercise ball??
> 
> Looks like we will be moving tomorrow, everyone start packing up now. Everyone have a buddy??? We don't want to lose anyone.



Thanks for the advise on the nursing covers, I think I will stick to the one fabric (saves me a trip to JoAnn's!)

I find it really funny that you think I'm the one on the exercise ball!!!  That would NEVER be me  but I had to go find her.  Man, I wish that were me!!!  No, I'm the one with the Pumpkin-shaped head.  Under my name it should say Boston, MA and Stonehill Alum '99,  It also has a pic of me at 1900 PF.  Hope that helps for anyone who wants to be my friend!

Are we moving today???


----------



## t-beri

Can I just say one more thing..... ..... 

I know we are all already Carla C fans but I'd just like to say that recently I finally got around to using some other YCMT patterns that I have and REALLY, hers are the best.  I have not been as happy with most of the others.  Don't get me wrong there are some really good patterns, it's just...well... I guess Carla spoils us!

Thanks Carla! 
...t.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

This was taken Aug 31st.  





JHAM, we had the same this weeked and today it is still clouds low on the mountains so I can't get a picture yet.  We are in Wyoming.  I worked at Snowbasin last year.  The Utah snow is the best!

Are you LDS?  Just wondering since we are state neighbors and you sew, quilt, and all thing relief society.

SAHM, sorry about your hands but the cookies look great.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

MinnieVanMom said:


> This was taken Aug 31st.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JHAM, we had the same this weeked and today it is still clouds low on the mountains so I can't get a picture yet.  We are in Wyoming.  I worked at Snowbasin last year.  The Utah snow is the best!
> 
> Are you LDS?  Just wondering since we are state neighbors and you sew, quilt, and all thing relief society.
> 
> SAHM, sorry about your hands but the cookies look great.




Wow!  It sure is pretty out west.  My sister lives in Utah and I've never been there.  Maybe I should schedule a trip!


----------



## jessica52877

Gosh, don't you hate it when you schedule a move and the movers don't show up! 

By the time we move I should have pictures of Dallas' Haunted Mansion outfit! Atleast the front of it, which  I have decided worst case scenerio is perfectly fine to not put anything on the back!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

jessica52877 said:


> Gosh, don't you hate it when you schedule a move and the movers don't show up!


----------



## bigdisgrandma

Before you all get ready to move, I just wanted to let you know that I am still following along but haven't had much time to post over here.  I love all the things everyone is making.  Right now, I am in the middle of a poodle skirt marathon.  I am making 10 skirts with net or tulle slips for the ladies my daughter works with cutting hair.  They are having a halloween party and wanted everyone from their store to have poodle skirts.  Mandy asked me if I would do it and of course, my head does not move in the No up and down motion so "Felt is my friend" these days.

Anyway, I want everyone who has had trouble, struggles, bad days etc. to know that my thoughts and prayers have been with you all even if I didn't have a chance to comment.  I guess it is easier for me to pray than type!

Jeanne,
I loved your pictures of our mountains.  After the rain all day Saturday and then early Sunday, I was so thrilled to have the sun come out and the clouds roll away to reveal those gorgeous snow capped Wasatch mountains.  This is my favorite time in Utah!

I'll get my moving buddy and remember to hold hands when the moment comes.  

 
Denise


----------



## disneymommieof2

minnie2 said:


> This is the sweatshirt i made Nikki.  She insisted on wearing it as a jacket today.
> Not sure what is with the color of these pictures.  Maybe I need better lighting in my house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this last one she looks possessed!
> Once again I LOVE this pattern!


She looks warm and toasty!! Really Cute!!


MinnieVanMom said:


> This was taken Aug 31st.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JHAM, we had the same this weeked and today it is still clouds low on the mountains so I can't get a picture yet.  We are in Wyoming.  I worked at Snowbasin last year.  The Utah snow is the best!
> 
> Are you LDS?  Just wondering since we are state neighbors and you sew, quilt, and all thing relief society.
> 
> SAHM, sorry about your hands but the cookies look great.



Wow you have a great view too!!! 
I went to Colorado (rocky mountain national park) in July once and we had a Snowball fight in our shorts!!! I guess maybe those higher elevations keep some snow year round. It's like summer and winter all at once!! It was kind of fun actually!!


----------



## t-beri

That happened to me when I went to Pikes Peak.  Here I am FL. girl through and through, it's mid july and I'm in the shortest shorts I own and a half shirt when we left to drive up Pikes Peak, by the time we got to the top there wasnt just snow on the ground but it WAS snowing    My girlfriend Amy and I (Who took this cross country trip prior to moving into our apartment for college) had NOT taken this possibility into consideration   Crazy girls!   Glad to see I wasn't the only one to do this!


----------



## jessica52877

t-beri said:


> That happened to me when I went to Pikes Peak.  Here I am FL. girl through and through, it's mid july and I'm in the shortest shorts I own and a half shirt when we left to drive up Pikes Peak, by the time we got to the top there wasnt just snow on the ground but it WAS snowing    My girlfriend Amy and I (Who took this cross country trip prior to moving into our apartment for college) had NOT taken this possibility into consideration   Crazy girls!   Glad to see I wasn't the only one to do this!



Gosh, I wouldn't know anyone that did this either up on Pike's Peak  Although I bet that person had on her winter coat atleast with shorts!


----------



## t-beri

Boy, at this rate we'll never get moved.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

I just knew that by the time I got all caught up from the weekend that we'd have a new thread so I didn't bother quoting everyone.  There were some great things posted & I saw several people that need hugs & that I will be praying for.  I'm on Facebook, too.  I think I sent all of you pm's.


----------



## jham

t-beri said:


> Can I just say one more thing..... .....
> 
> I know we are all already Carla C fans but I'd just like to say that recently I finally got around to using some other YCMT patterns that I have and REALLY, hers are the best.  I have not been as happy with most of the others.  Don't get me wrong there are some really good patterns, it's just...well... I guess Carla spoils us!
> 
> Thanks Carla!
> ...t.



so true!



MinnieVanMom said:


> This was taken Aug 31st.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JHAM, we had the same this weeked and today it is still clouds low on the mountains so I can't get a picture yet.  We are in Wyoming.  I worked at Snowbasin last year.  The Utah snow is the best!
> 
> Are you LDS?  Just wondering since we are state neighbors and you sew, quilt, and all thing relief society.
> 
> SAHM, sorry about your hands but the cookies look great.



Howdy neighbor!  Yes I am LDS, "all things relief society"  yeah, pretty much, except for Relief Society itself.  I've been stuck in the nursery forever.  



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Wow!  It sure is pretty out west.  My sister lives in Utah and I've never been there.  Maybe I should schedule a trip!



where in Utah does she live? you should definitely visit! I can recommend a few not to miss locations!



bigdisgrandma said:


> Before you all get ready to move, I just wanted to let you know that I am still following along but haven't had much time to post over here.  I love all the things everyone is making.  Right now, I am in the middle of a poodle skirt marathon.  I am making 10 skirts with net or tulle slips for the ladies my daughter works with cutting hair.  They are having a halloween party and wanted everyone from their store to have poodle skirts.  Mandy asked me if I would do it and of course, my head does not move in the No up and down motion so "Felt is my friend" these days.
> 
> Anyway, I want everyone who has had trouble, struggles, bad days etc. to know that my thoughts and prayers have been with you all even if I didn't have a chance to comment.  I guess it is easier for me to pray than type!
> 
> Jeanne,
> I loved your pictures of our mountains.  After the rain all day Saturday and then early Sunday, I was so thrilled to have the sun come out and the clouds roll away to reveal those gorgeous snow capped Wasatch mountains.  This is my favorite time in Utah!
> 
> I'll get my moving buddy and remember to hold hands when the moment comes.
> 
> 
> Denise



Isn't it beautiful here this time of year?  I LOVE it!  That is a LOT of poodle skirts!  I only made one and it was plenty.  You aren't doing zippers are you?  

I'm freaking out because I bought Simplicity 4136 to make Jayden's Elphaba dress and I can't find the pattern  I went to walmart and they were out.  I need to have her dress done before we leave on our trip in just over a week so I can't order it online.  Looks like I'm going to waste a day ripping apart my craft room looking for it again.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

You didn't send me one


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

jham said:


> where in Utah does she live? you should definitely visit! I can recommend a few not to miss locations!



She lives in Ogden.  And she's lived there for awhile.  I should be ashamed of myself that I've never been there


----------



## GoofyDoo

t-beri said:


> I know we are all already Carla C fans but I'd just like to say that recently I finally got around to using some other YCMT patterns that I have and REALLY, hers are the best.  I have not been as happy with most of the others.  Don't get me wrong there are some really good patterns, it's just...well... I guess Carla spoils us!
> ...t.



Lurking again here...

I SO agree! Not that I'm very experienced in the first place, but I do love her patterns because they are so great for beginners. I talked to her on Facebook yesterday and  told her I don't know if I can sew with a pattern other than hers because I haven't tried. When I said that, though, I was forgetting about the Tween Flared Skirt. I do love that skirt, but I screwed it up somehow and my size 8 turned out more like a size 6--way too tight for Shay Lynne. I got on this weekend to see if I had made a mistake printing, but no matter what I set the percentage to, the 1-inch box turned out to be less than one inch. Any ideas why?


----------



## jham

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> She lives in Ogden.  And she's lived there for awhile.  I should be ashamed of myself that I've never been there



yes, you should  I love the mountains, but I must say the deserts of Southern Utah are AMAZING!  I could just live in Arches National Park.  Zion's National Park is also TDF!  Canyonlands is also a fav.  Lake Powell--also cool.  They are nice to visit in spring or fall, summer is too hot.  



GoofyDoo said:


> Lurking again here...
> 
> I SO agree! Not that I'm very experienced in the first place, but I do love her patterns because they are so great for beginners. I talked to her on Facebook yesterday and  told her I don't know if I can sew with a pattern other than hers because I haven't tried. When I said that, though, I was forgetting about the Tween Flared Skirt. I do love that skirt, but I screwed it up somehow and my size 8 turned out more like a size 6--way too tight for Shay Lynne. I got on this weekend to see if I had made a mistake printing, but no matter what I set the percentage to, the 1-inch box turned out to be less than one inch. Any ideas why?


not sure, but I'm sure someone knows.  I end up printing my patterns with adobe photoshop.  It's a PITB but they come out the right size without me having to click or check anything


----------



## Clutterbug

GoofyDoo said:


> Lurking again here...
> 
> I SO agree! Not that I'm very experienced in the first place, but I do love her patterns because they are so great for beginners. I talked to her on Facebook yesterday and  told her I don't know if I can sew with a pattern other than hers because I haven't tried. When I said that, though, I was forgetting about the Tween Flared Skirt. I do love that skirt, but I screwed it up somehow and my size 8 turned out more like a size 6--way too tight for Shay Lynne. I got on this weekend to see if I had made a mistake printing, but no matter what I set the percentage to, the 1-inch box turned out to be less than one inch. Any ideas why?



I'm just checking in real quick to make sure I hadn't missed the move!

I had the same problem when I made this pattern!  It printed correctly, but it was much too small.  I ended up adding a couple more strips to get it to fit.  

I'm hoping to get caught up a little tomorrow, so I'll catch you all after the move!


----------



## jham

Insignificant update: Luke just found my pattern      somehow it had mysteriously migrated down the hall from my craft room to the toy room


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

jham said:


> yes, you should  I love the mountains, but I must say the deserts of Southern Utah are AMAZING!  I could just live in Arches National Park.  Zion's National Park is also TDF!  Canyonlands is also a fav.  Lake Powell--also cool.  They are nice to visit in spring or fall, summer is too hot.




Deserts???  Wow, I really need a geography refresher course.  I didn't even know Utah had deserts


----------



## bigdisgrandma

jham said:


> so true!
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy neighbor!  Yes I am LDS, "all things relief society"  yeah, pretty much, except for Relief Society itself.  I've been stuck in the nursery forever.
> 
> 
> 
> where in Utah does she live? you should definitely visit! I can recommend a few not to miss locations!
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it beautiful here this time of year?  I LOVE it!  That is a LOT of poodle skirts!  I only made one and it was plenty.  You aren't doing zippers are you?
> 
> I'm freaking out because I bought Simplicity 4136 to make Jayden's Elphaba dress and I can't find the pattern  I went to walmart and they were out.  I need to have her dress done before we leave on our trip in just over a week so I can't order it online.  Looks like I'm going to waste a day ripping apart my craft room looking for it again.



Nursery, I would love the Nursery,  I was Primary Pres for 5 years in an all boys branch and then Mike and I have been teaching 13 14-17year old boys in Sunday School now for a year!

So glad you found your pattern, I swear those things have legs.  No, no zippers.  I chose the pattern and that was the first thing I checked.  They all have elastic in the waistband.  It's a really simple pattern and felt works wonderfully but one lady wants a plaid fabric so that one will require hemming ARGH!!

Denise


----------



## fairygoodmother

okay, I figured if I post all of these pics here it will take up some space on  the page and ya'll can make your move faster.    So...to show you the clothing on the children while in the parks...
These are poohnpigletCA's girls at Disneyland last week.  Enjoy!


----------



## mytwotinks

I am going to go backwards and get caught up, but I just wanted to let you guys know that Riley just went to school and I think that her "problem" has permanently left the school!!!!!!

I will probably be known as the town hag to a few, but I just couldn't let it continue.


----------



## peachygreen

FAIRYGODMOTHER,  those are amazing.  The girls look beautiful in them.  I am just blown away each time I see them.


----------



## eeyore3847

are we looking to spead the thread along... here are some outfits we are taking on our trip!!!

















Lori


----------



## peachygreen

mytwotinks said:


> I am going to go backwards and get caught up, but I just wanted to let you guys know that Riley just went to school and I think that her "problem" has permanently left the school!!!!!!
> 
> I will probably be known as the town hag to a few, but I just couldn't let it continue.



This makes my day.  I have been praying for Riley and hoping that something would change.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

eeyore3847 said:


> Lori




Love the Minne as Maleficent...haven't seen that before!  Really cute!!!!


----------



## eeyore3847

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Love the Minne as Maleficent...haven't seen that before!  Really cute!!!!




tahnks, I have the cutest bows now to go with it!! We leave in 8 days!!!!!!


----------



## fairygoodmother

eeyore3847 said:


>



My absolute favorite!  I'm looking for Jack fabric (still).  Is this all appliques?


----------



## t-beri

mytwotinks said:


> I am going to go backwards and get caught up, but I just wanted to let you guys know that Riley just went to school and I think that her "problem" has permanently left the school!!!!!!
> 
> I will probably be known as the town hag to a few, but I just couldn't let it continue.



Yes dear, but you are a hag who loves her daughter and stands up for that which is just and good in the world so get over it  We all admire your bravery and fortitude. Ya done good! 


*LORI*  Your NBC outfit is really cute!


----------



## NaeNae

mytwotinks said:


> I am going to go backwards and get caught up, but I just wanted to let you guys know that Riley just went to school and I think that her "problem" has permanently left the school!!!!!!
> 
> I will probably be known as the town hag to a few, but I just couldn't let it continue.



I am so glad things worked out.  So what if a small few think your a hag.   You were only looking out for your daughter and that is all that is important!


----------



## teresajoy

New thread will be up momentarily..........  Put  on your coats, it's a little chilly out. Are you all ready??????


----------



## eeyore3847

fairygoodmother said:


> My absolute favorite!  I'm looking for Jack fabric (still).  Is this all appliques?


yep, all appliques..
I have this fabric


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

mytwotinks said:


> I am going to go backwards and get caught up, but I just wanted to let you guys know that Riley just went to school and I think that her "problem" has permanently left the school!!!!!!
> 
> I will probably be known as the town hag to a few, but I just couldn't let it continue.



  HOorah@!  I love Moms who stick up for their kids!  


I don't think anyone who does what's right for their kids should be considered a hag.


----------



## jessica52877

The movers FINALLY showed up! Nothing like waiting until the last minute!


----------



## danicaw

mytwotinks said:


> I am going to go backwards and get caught up, but I just wanted to let you guys know that Riley just went to school and I think that her "problem" has permanently left the school!!!!!!
> 
> I will probably be known as the town hag to a few, but I just couldn't let it continue.



I am so glad she won't have to deal with that anymore.  


Ok, I left for the weekend and came back and have to back track like 10 pages. My goodness you all have been busy. 
Great stuff everyone!


----------



## fairygoodmother

mytwotinks said:


> I Riley just went to school and I think that her "problem" has permanently left the school!!!!!!
> 
> I will probably be known as the town hag to a few, but I just couldn't let it continue.



I am so glad for you and Riley!  *praying that the problem is not just temporarily indisposed and is, actually, permanently gone!!*

"_town hag_", huh?  welcome to my world...you know, there's a scripture in the Bible that says "I have chosen you and I will not abandon you".  Of course it's God speaking, but don't you think that's our job as parents? to show our children that we have chosen them and will not abandon them?  You've certainly shown that with Riley.    You should be proud.


----------



## teresajoy

*Stop posting here and move it on over to the new thread!!!!!!!


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1975116


MOVE IT MOVE IT MOVE IT MOVE IT!!!!!*

*And, to move your quotes from this thread to the new one, just hit quote on here and then copy and paste it to the new thread.*


----------



## TravelinGal

mytwotinks said:


> I am going to go backwards and get caught up, but I just wanted to let you guys know that Riley just went to school and I think that her "problem" has permanently left the school!!!!!!
> 
> I will probably be known as the town hag to a few, but I just couldn't let it continue.




I know we're getting ready to jump, but YEEEHAW!!!  Way to go mama!!  He needed to be gone  - for all the children's sake.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

teresajoy said:


> New thread will be up momentarily..........  Put  on your coats, it's a little chilly out. Are you all ready??????



I'm ready...can I wear a puffy vest instead?  I hate coats!!!!


----------



## revrob

mytwotinks said:


> I am going to go backwards and get caught up, but I just wanted to let you guys know that Riley just went to school and I think that her "problem" has permanently left the school!!!!!!
> 
> I will probably be known as the town hag to a few, but I just couldn't let it continue.



I'm so glad to hear that this has been resolved!  I hope the rest of the year is smooth sailing from here on out!


----------



## eyor44

Jajone said:


> Here's another one of Jamahl's Big Give outfits. Thanks to a special designer for making the perfect iron on. I thought the shirt matched better when I ordered it and it does match some of the fish, but looking at it now, I'm not sure.
> http://
> 
> 
> http://



I love the outfit. I think it looks great.


----------



## eyor44

mytwotinks said:


> I am going to go backwards and get caught up, but I just wanted to let you guys know that Riley just went to school and I think that her "problem" has permanently left the school!!!!!!
> 
> I will probably be known as the town hag to a few, but I just couldn't let it continue.



I am so proud that you stood up for Riley and held your ground. I know so many parents who wouldn't. Hopefully he has left. I hope he figures out a career change would be a good idea.


----------

